# the FOOTBALL channel



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2006)

Ok lets start this thread with Sir EBOUE'S blessings
*utdblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/eboue.jpg


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 22, 2006)

chelsea for sure, hate that oil guy


----------



## soham (Dec 22, 2006)

I hate liverpool


----------



## Apollo (Dec 22, 2006)

I _used_ to hate Arsenal mainly because I dislike the attitudes of some of its players (re: Patrick Vieira, Robert Pires, Lauren, Ashley Cole, Ljungberg, etc).

Now, I don't like Chelsea.  Well, I'll prefer not to explain my stand in detail but being a Man Utd fan, seeing the Blues as Champions is well... pathetic.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 22, 2006)

I AM AN ARSENAL SUPPORTER....
i love and support ARSENAL for there footbal style and as they MAKE star and dont buys stars liek others do...
I HATE CHELSKI


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 23, 2006)

I love JOSE even if he is a bad guy.I mean he has won FOUR consecutive championships+uefa champions league for porto.i hate Barca and that long haired brazilian.I mean why everyone is crazy 'bout him.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 23, 2006)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I love JOSE even if he is a bad guy.I mean he has won FOUR consecutive championships+uefa champions league for porto.i hate Barca and that long haired brazilian.I mean why everyone is crazy 'bout him.



take teh name he is not gona -ve rep u


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 23, 2006)

Ronaldinho .btw. watch why david's a lucky man(unlike viru)
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,4-2006590170,00.html check this out


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2006)

Apollo said:
			
		

> I _used_ to hate Arsenal mainly because I dislike the attitudes of some of its players (re: Patrick Vieira, Robert Pires, Lauren, Ashley Cole, Ljungberg, etc).
> 
> Now, I don't like Chelsea.  Well, I'll prefer not to explain my stand in detail but being a Man Utd fan, seeing the Blues as Champions is well... pathetic.



same here
as chelsea buys stars they dont create great players like giggs, scholes 
even arsenal players like fabregas etc.
though i still hate arsenal & liverpool , i hate chelsea more


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 24, 2006)

Apollo said:
			
		

> I _used_ to hate Arsenal mainly because I dislike the attitudes of some of its players (re: Patrick Vieira, Robert Pires, Lauren, Ashley Cole, Ljungberg, etc).
> 
> Now, I don't like Chelsea.  Well, I'll prefer not to explain my stand in detail but being a Man Utd fan, seeing the Blues as Champions is well... pathetic.



dude whats wrong about their attitudes.Patrick and cashley are not even in the team now.
__________
have you watched rio ferdinand's world cup windups.if,not head straight to youtube and watch them all
__________
YEA ARSENAL scored 6 goals and came back from behind.these whizz kids of arsenal are surely a real deal.take that big boys 
__________
hey guys check this out NOW liverpool's x'mas party *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2006410006-2006420158,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2006)

another slip up for chelsea.2-2 reading.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 27, 2006)

arsenal JUST NEEDS 3 loss and 3 draws by CHELSEA and MANU


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2006)

i dont think arsenal will go forward then 3 but i want them to win champions league,fa and carling cup.yea


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 27, 2006)

i hate liverpool n man utd


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 28, 2006)

3-1 win ronaldo is superb 
go united!!!!!!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 28, 2006)

I hate Chelsea and their big mouth coach Jose Mourinho.
I hate Barcelona and their long-haired Brazilian, Ronaldinho.
But on the other hand, I seem to hate the gunners too.

But among the above three, it seems I hate Chelsea the most with Ronaldinho and Gunners a close joint 2nd.

Treble for United 2006-07 season.
Cristiano Ronaldo for the next FIFA world player of the year.8)
Go United.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2006)

OMG look at this *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,4-2006590432,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2007)

BREAKING NEWS-thierry henry is back against charlton. rejoice arsenal.our hero is BACK


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> BREAKING NEWS-thierry henry is back against charlton. rejoice arsenal.your hero is BACK



YOUR HERO??

OUR HEREO...

WE WON 4-0


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 3, 2007)

Ohh...Chelsea drew with Aston Villa last night. Just saw the news.

Source: *www.espnstar.com/epl/epl_newsdetail_3705199.html

Good news for United.8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2007)

check out the virtual tour of our stadium
*www.arsenal.com/article.asp?thisNav=News&article=431931


----------



## iMav (Jan 13, 2007)

jose set to leave after this season .... becks movs to US in a $250million deal .... is being paid 500times the salary of the player currently in his new squad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2007)

becks said he took advise from his pal tom cruise,before going us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2007)

OMG OMG!!!WHAT A WIN!
ARSENAL 2 MANU 1
VAN PERSIE EQUALISED IN 83rd MINUTE.
THE GREAT THIERRY HENRY FINISHED IT IN 94TH MINUTE(last minute of added time)

WE ARE THE GREATEST 
<GUNNERS>


----------



## iMav (Jan 21, 2007)

the head tht spun the match .... awesome ball beautiful header .... the end ... henry is the best


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2007)

I almost cried at the finish.Now who would had thought arsenal are gonna win at 83rd minute.And the commentators telling that MANU hasn't lost after scoring first in about 5 years.They have lost only once before this in 1 year after they scored in a match.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 21, 2007)

*I hate Chelsea because inspite of having some of the best players in the world,most of these superstars dive* *(Drogba - Best Actor,Robben,Joe Cole,Paolo Ferreira,Carvalho are just a few of the divers)*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2007)

i have recorded the goal and currently uploading it on youtube.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 21, 2007)

chelsea +1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2007)

DAMN...They have cut the post mach show to some La liga $h1t


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 22, 2007)

*I want to see The Ar-se-nal
I want to see the boys
I want to see the Ar-se-nal
Stand up and make some f*ckin noise
ARRR-SENAL!! ARRR-SENAL!! 

Who's that team they call the Arsenal? 
Who's that team we all adore?

They're the boys in red and white,
and they fight with all their might,
and they're out to show the world just how to score!" 


*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2007)

NICE POEM DUDE(this was F*ckin noise)


----------



## Apollo (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm a Man Utd. supporter, but let me tell you... that was quite a match, yesterday between Man Utd. and Arsenal. End to end stuff, and three fantastic goals! 

Enjoy Arsenal supporters!  You've all the bragging rights now before the next encounter. 

@vimal_mehrotra: Mind posting the link here?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2007)

damn, van persie could be out for the whole season.Broken his fifth metatarsal while scoring.
^^Are you talking about the youtube link?I will not give it as the quality is Sh1t..If you want i can upload it to rapidshare or anything like that..
And don't forget we had beaten you at old trafford also.

Meet you in the next season RED DEVILS


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 22, 2007)

^^^ we mite meet manu in the ch lig as well

great win, but no rvp for two months atleast 

after manu scored , i thought it wud end 1-1 and yes rvp scored,
but i never even dreamed that henry wud steal rite at the death


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah we can meet manu in UEFA and FA cup.We could have met them in carling cup also but some second or third division team kicked them out.


----------



## techtronic (Jan 22, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Yeah we can meet manu in UEFA and FA cup.We could have met them in carling cup also but some second or third division team kicked them out.



*FYI, team was Southend United that knocked Man U out of Carling Cup*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah that was the one.I think it was 1-0..
__________
Yeah that was the one.I think it was 1-0..

Gary Neville-Defeat at Arsenal was a kick in our teeth(he meant to say backside)
Manu>*idata.over-blog.com/0/08/39/42/smileys/smiley-kick-ass.gif<Arsenal


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 22, 2007)

i used to love chelsea when it had some normal players n only few famous players .........but now the team fileld with all famous guys only ........ i hate it ... and i dont know why...... i just hate it .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2007)

But I still love Andriy Shevchenko.


----------



## iMav (Jan 22, 2007)

la liga is hot ... barca, madrid, sevilla all equal ... at the top


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 23, 2007)

Apollo said:
			
		

> I'm a Man Utd. supporter, but let me tell you... that was quite a match, yesterday between Man Utd. and Arsenal. End to end stuff, and three fantastic goals!
> 
> Enjoy Arsenal supporters!  You've all the bragging rights now before the next encounter.



yup thats right 
but the good news is RVP is injured heee!!! heeee!!!
we'll meet u'll in the cup competitions ......... then it'll be our time!!!!!!

hey i dont see many footballing digitians!!(only a few of us r postin here)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> yup thats right
> but the good news is RVP is injured heee!!! heeee!!!


Its just like you to celebrate the injury of a young budding talent.


----------



## iMav (Jan 23, 2007)

thts the only way they can beat us .... wen r players are injured ... but i miss pires and bergkamp not to forget cole


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 23, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> yup thats right
> but the good news is RVP is injured heee!!! heeee!!!
> we'll meet u'll in the cup competitions ......... then it'll be our time!!!!!!
> 
> hey i dont see many footballing digitians!!(only a few of us r postin here)



Ya, that's right, I am also a man utd supporter, and was also extremely disappointed after conceding a last minute goal like that. Anyway, we still have a healthy lead over Chelsea and Arsenal and will win the Premier League and the FA Cup.

Larsson and Ronaldo are fabulous. They should immediately sign Larsson on a permanent contract till the end of his career. And I do not think Ronaldo will leave United. We will have many striking options when we have Torres next season. Torres with Larsson up front is a great strike force. We always have backup in Rooney and Soljskaer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

Cole said !@#$@ about arsenal.He is very talented but not such a good person.


----------



## iMav (Jan 23, 2007)

but u shud hav also heard the other part tht he said ... whr he said tht his presence was of no importance to the fans ... and i guess he was right .... henry is the best .... no doubt but then if u r also talented and only 1 person is given the credit then u do feel bad ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

He said "when I listened to the offer Arsenal gave me,I nearly crashed my car"


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 23, 2007)

cole left arsenal for mere 5K dollar/pounds not sure abt currency.....
ARS was offerring 75K/Week and he joined chelski for 80K /week...pathetic..CASHLEY COLE
__________


			
				ssk429 said:
			
		

> yup thats right
> but the good news is RVP is injured heee!!! heeee!!!
> we'll meet u'll in the cup competitions ......... then it'll be our time!!!!!!
> 
> hey i dont see many footballing digitians!!(only a few of us r postin here)



Yeah atleast ARS gave u chance to win at EMIRATES by giving u lead .....and ur forgetting everytime we r having injury we play better.....
IN OT we didnt had henry and we won..at emirates we didnt had GILBERTO and we won...adn now if we do not have RVP ..we will stil win..but u can dream ...as it atleast keeps hopes alive


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2007)

Arsenal have 10 young men ready in case of 1 injury.So don't worry.


----------



## Apollo (Jan 24, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Are you talking about the youtube link?I will not give it as the quality is Sh1t..If you want i can upload it to rapidshare or anything like that..


 Please upload and post the link here - that'd be great! 

Hey, true. There's a likelihood that Man U and Arsenal might still have another crack at each other before this season ends. Hope we end up winning that one. 

But I agree... Arsenal will be more potent next season; they've a heck of a talent breed of players - all young! - that are coming through the ranks pretty quick.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 24, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Its just like you to celebrate the injury of a young budding talent.



hey chill man was jus tryin to work u(& all the gunners) up
i know RVP is a very good player & hope he comesback soon
cuz everybody likes good & healthy  competition dont we???
not like chelsea...(u know what i mean ..buy superstars... spend bigtime..)


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 24, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> hey chill man was jus tryin to work u(& all the gunners) up
> i know RVP is a very good player & hope he comesback soon
> cuz everybody likes good & healthy  competition dont we???
> *not like chelsea...(u know what i mean ..buy superstars... spend bigtime..)*



so what was buying of carrick for 31 mil dollars/18mill pounds????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> hey chill man was jus tryin to work u(& all the gunners) up
> i know RVP is a very good player & hope he comesback soon
> cuz everybody likes good & healthy  competition dont we???
> not like chelsea...(u know what i mean ..buy superstars... spend bigtime..)


I am chilled up.Just trying to work manu guys up
Last night Chelsea defeated Wycombe 4-0 in carling cup.The good thing is Andriy scored twice in that.I felt really bad for that guy.Jose would have eaten him up if he hadn't scored.
Believe me Jose will take with him all the Terrys and Lampards if he moves out of Chelsea.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 24, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I am chilled up.Just trying to work manu guys up
> Last night Chelsea defeated Wycombe 4-0 in carling cup.The good thing is Andriy scored twice in that.I felt really bad for that guy.Jose would have eaten him up if he hadn't scored.
> Believe me Jose will take with him all the Terrys and Lampards if he moves out of Chelsea.



that can be doen if he moves to AC Milan or REAL madrid...both do seem t ohappen..but jose was seen in RM recently..dunno whats cooking out there....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

i think it is Inter,not AC,not confirmed though
But real will get him.


----------



## iMav (Jan 25, 2007)

jose is gonna go to real ...  .... he spoke to me last week and i said after becks gone they need some fast guy who can sprint around the mid field and score


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2007)

Please tell him to sign me


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 25, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> jose is gonna go to real ...  .... he spoke to me last week and i said after becks gone they need some fast guy who can sprint around the mid field and score



But jose cant run fast...can he..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2007)

Ofcourse he can.Look at him going in the tunnel after his team has lost or had a bad first half.
_____
crap..arsenal are 2-0(31 mins.) down to tottenham in carling cup.
__________
Brilliant Arsenal,came back from 2-0 down to draw the match.Julio baptista scored 3 goals(including an own goal) Berbatov 1 goal.
So it was more or less baptista's match


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2007)

4-0 awesome goal by rooney (man he has great vision)
chelsea won par unka to bad luck heeeeeee kharab hai 
now cole's injured so sad now they r in big trouble


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

Arsenal's young guns defeated tottenham 3-1(without thierry) and will face chelsea in the final of carling cup.
reagarding chelsea,JT is gonna get back soon, so is Boulahrouz,but cashley's injury is a big setback.I hope he returns to emirates on 5th may to have some stick from fans.
BTW.Sheva is returning to form


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2007)

yup jt & boulharooz r back 
but do u'll remember what jose said abt him?
a 10 million defender & hes not good enough ??
boulharouz must have felt insulted!!!

where did u get that avatar vimal??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

just took some images from google image search and joined them in ulead gif animator.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2007)

Liverpool are all set for a takeover by American millionares George Gillate and Tom Hicks,read more at *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007060152,00.html


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 6, 2007)

^^^^^ do u knw ARSENAL r also in takeover bid..450 mil..form dubai based business man.....HOPE ITS RUMOUR


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2007)

Where did you read that?Though some dubai based Shiekhs refused the liverpool takeover last week,I haven't read anything at all about Arsenal's takeover.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 7, 2007)

hey what do u feel abt these takeovers guys 
dont u think they r diluting football???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah,somewhat...But soon all the teams will be taken over
In the big 4 only Arsenal is the team which has not been taken over yet.

Btw.Who do you think will win the friendly-England or Spain...(starting in two hours).Last night Portugal kicked some Brazil as* by 2-0


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 7, 2007)

hard to say but england look blunt
andy's out so no 4-3-3 i'll go with spain


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 7, 2007)

*I'D RATHER JOIN DA GUNNERS THAN UNITED SAYS TORRES*
*www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/tm...objectid=18582218&siteid=94762-name_page.html
encouraging news or rumours 
whatever it is.. its encouraging


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2007)

Gerrard and Lampard should be enough for Spain .
thanks dude for the news.. Soon David Villa and Torres will be in EPL


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 7, 2007)

i would love to se torres at man utd 
but now with the liverpool takeover he'll most probably join the spanish armada


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 7, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Where did you read that?Though some dubai based Shiekhs refused the liverpool takeover last week,I haven't read anything at all about Arsenal's takeover.



*www.all3points.co.uk/cat/arsenal/ara050207.php


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

Lol those sheikhs lost the liverpool bid and now want Arsenal for their fun
__________
England lost 1-0
France lost too


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 8, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Lol those sheikhs lost the liverpool bid and now want Arsenal for their fun
> __________
> England lost 1-0
> France lost too



i told u spain would win!!


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 9, 2007)

*List of World's richest clubs*
1 Real Madrid - £192.7million
2 Barcelona - £171million
3 Juventus - £165.8million
4 Manchester United - £160million
5 Milan - £157.5million
6 Chelsea - £145.8million
7 Internazionale - £136.3million
8 Bayern Munich - £135million
9 Arsenal - £126.9million
10 Liverpool - £116.1million
11 Lyon - £84.2million
12 Roma - £83.8million
13 Newcastle United - £82million
14 Schalke - £81.1million
15 Tottenham Hotspur - £70.7million
16 Hamburg - £67.1million
17 Manchester City - £59million
18 Rangers - £58.4million
19 West Ham United - £57.3million
20 Benfica - £56.1million

SOURCE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

Yea,Ive heard it too.Manu slipped to 4th from 2nd
BTW.Liverpool must have leapt forward with new takeover.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Yea,Ive heard it too.Manu slipped to 4th from 2nd
> BTW.Liverpool must have leapt forward with new takeover.



this is 8th feb news..so now u know..its latest


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

^^I heard it on sportscenter


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^I heard it on sportscenter



when??/ today or yesterday???...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

Today on 8:30.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 9, 2007)

u know abt this na 
Arsenal are believed to have brokered a deal for Chateauroux's teenage striker Gilles Sunu,....15years old...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

WHAT 15 years??? Arsene is really looking for "Young" talent.
__________
A Chinese under-23 international Zheng Tao was knocked unconscious during a brawl in a match against Queens Park Rangers(English second division club.) at the club's training ground on Wednesday

spectator-"There were punches, kung-fu kicks and all sorts. It was absolute mayhem."
*www.mirror.co.uk/news/latest/tm_he...objectid=18594666&siteid=89520-name_page.html
video bhi hai *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007060458,00.html


----------



## techtronic (Feb 9, 2007)

Manchester United dropped to 4th because of over ambitious Glazer Family


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

^^AND A HIGHLY PAID DIVER


----------



## techtronic (Feb 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> WHAT 15 years??? Arsene is really looking for "Young" talent.
> __________
> A Chinese under-23 international Zheng Tao was knocked unconscious during a brawl in a match against Queens Park Rangers(English second division club.) at the club's training ground on Wednesday
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^AND A HIGHLY PAID DIVER



The real set of divers exist in Chelsea, specially a certain striker from Ivory Coast.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

^^And the leading goal scorer in all competitions


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^AND A HIGHLY PAID DIVER



RINGA RINGA FOOTBALLERS,

POCKET FUL OFF DOLLARS,

WITHOUT A TOUCH ON GROUND,

MANU PLAYERS FALLS DOWN.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

^^rofl


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 9, 2007)

^^^^ THATS MY OWN CREATION so u can repp me for that ..
__________
Revealed: the US billionaire who is in talks with ARSENAL
*sport.independent.co.uk/football/premiership/article2251275.ece


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

AC Milan are forerunners in the race to get Ronaldinho
They are ahead of chealsea.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007060503,00.html


----------



## techtronic (Feb 9, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> The real set of divers exist in Chelsea, specially a certain striker from Ivory Coast.



Completely Agreed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

*BECKS RECALLED FOR REAL*
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007060463,00.html


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> *BECKS RECALLED FOR REAL*
> *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007060463,00.html




what if now REAL WIN...  ..will love to see that ......CAPELLO


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

^^LOL,Capello will still be booted out
I don't think Becks will play though,he may be subbed in 87th minute


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^LOL,Capello will still be booted out
> I don't think Becks will play though,he may be subbed in 87th minute



i think mourinho is comming there


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't think JM is leaving(until something dramatic happens )


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 12, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> The real set of divers exist in Chelsea, specially a certain striker from Ivory Coast.



 i agree


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol Arsenal came back again from a goal down


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 12, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^AND A HIGHLY PAID DIVER



for ur info he's the midfielder in the best form at the moment 
divin is one of the faults of his game but some players r like that..
remember pires... the champion diver


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2007)

^No I don't don't remember
I am glad you accepted Ronnie's a diver.
Btw.I like Giggs and Larsson(nice guy) in ManU


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 12, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^No I don't don't remember
> I am glad you accepted Ronnie's a diver.
> Btw.I like Giggs and Larsson(nice guy) in ManU



hey!! thats Man Utd ......!!!!!!!!!!

understood u "Arse" fan!!!!!!!!

Btw.Even I like fabregas


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2007)

^^Ok,ManUre fan


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 12, 2007)

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/507/cool9xa.gif


----------



## techtronic (Feb 12, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^No I don't don't remember
> I am glad you accepted Ronnie's a diver.
> Btw.I like Giggs and Larsson(nice guy) in ManU



Ryan Giggs is my favourite player in Man U (The Legend) 

I like Robin Van Persie in Arsenal (Extremely Talented)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

In chelsea I like Andriy Shevchenko the most (poor guy)But hes the MAN.
__________
MANU's champs league opponents Lille said"We may not have the fat bank accounts like United players, but in order to show we deserve the money they are getting, we have to kick them out.

“We are ready for anything. Names don’t really count in football. We play more like a team and do not beg for recognition.”
More here *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007070214,00.html

You will not believe it but I hope manu crush their asses


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

Barca's eto'o called boss rijkaard a BAD MAN
"BARCELONA were plunged into total chaos last night as their star striker Samuel Eto’o branded coach Frank Rijkaard a ‘bad person’ and warned team-mate Ronaldinho to shut up."
Complete story here 
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007070335,00.html


----------



## techtronic (Feb 15, 2007)

^^ I certainly feel that Eto'o will get transferred to Arsenal in the summer transfer window from Barca


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 15, 2007)

wow finally we went down from a goal up and won, incredible show


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2007)

Lol I nearly passed out.so many missed chances.But the kids' team has finally beaten the most physical side of epl
__________


			
				techtronic said:
			
		

> ^^ I certainly feel that Eto'o will get transferred to Arsenal in the summer transfer window from Barca


If Julio baptisata goes back,then maybe.
__________
See guys Arsenal were invited by the queen
*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007071733,00.jpg
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007070708,00.html

They are the only club to visit buckingham palace EVER.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 16, 2007)

IF baptista goes back to REAL ....then we will have option of selling REYES to REAL or BARCA....if sold to REAL with that money buy one eto...or buy 3 youngsters and AW will convert then to 3 ETO's or better ......

Just watch the ARSENAL youngsters...DENILSON...DIABY ...ALIEDIERE....all r so good ...next season ARSENAL GONA rock ...and may be this season also we can atleast 2 silverware


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2007)

Next week Arsenal are gonna crap Chelsea in league cup final.First trophy is on its  way


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 16, 2007)

^^I support Arsenal in this case. Beat Chelsea by any means.8)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 16, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> ^^I support Arsenal in this case. Beat Chelsea by any means.8)



totally agree man


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 16, 2007)

I would love to see our YOUNG TALENTED team Beat bunch of DOLLAR SEEKERS.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2007)

Today Chelsea said,the already high ticket prices will be raised even more because the players want even bigger slice.
It has been known that Sheva and ballack are the most richly paid guys in the premiership.So Lamps and JT are demanding a 6.5million pound per year contract 
to come at par with them.


----------



## techtronic (Feb 17, 2007)

^^ Frank Lampard is many times better when compared to Michael Ballack and John Terry, no comments


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2007)

^^JT is better than most of them.
Look Chelsea's defence crumbled without JT.He is the captain of Chelsea and england+He scores lots of goals with his head.

Well Ballack is slightly better than lamps on his day(which has not come yet)


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 17, 2007)

Unless and untill they r rotting at CHELSHIT....no one is good.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2007)

You will be surprised to know my likings in big 4.
1.you guessed it
2.Chelsea
3.Loserpool






4.Manure


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 17, 2007)

Its not looserpool its Gerrardpool.....w/o him they r nothing....wiat for 4 montsh and then look at MANURE....giggs, scholes, vaan der saar, neville..all aging out...ole always in hospital with nurses....chelshit will break with all DOLLAR seekers fighting and  JOSE going to barca...as Frank is quitting barca...one team which will rule is ARSENAL.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2007)

^^You forgot one thing, ManUre are gonna lose their highly paid diver also,who
daily gives statements about him going to spain.+ all those retirements=ManUre done for atleast 5 years.
In Chelsea.Dude Chelsea's position is not clear now,Jose has insisted he will complete his contract till 2010,and Lamps' agent says he is very happy at chelsea and they are waiting for a contract extension
Lets see what Liverpool do now with all those $s. 
 But if MANUre wins this premiership,it would be their last in some years to come

One thing is certain though .
*Arsenal are gonna rule for sure*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 17, 2007)

you guys r a very hopeful lot.........


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 17, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> you guys r a very hopeful lot.........




AFTER HOW MANY YEARS WILL U BE FINISHING ON TOP..IF U DO   ???

Then u will get the answer abt hopefull lot....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

I have always seen Fabio capello like this,
*youtube.com/watch?v=i2gxbVhYiZg
this time because of Arsenal
__________
ManUre is all set to exit FA cup in the rematch against Reading


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 18, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> you guys r a very hopeful lot.........



Yeah, exactly.. And Ronaldo ain't going anywhere.

*www.espnstar.com/epl/epl_newsdetail_4523401.html

BTW, we would love to have Fabregas in exchange of Carrick.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

^^C.Ronaldo did not say a thing,Sir Alex never admitted he is thinking about spain


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 18, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> AFTER HOW MANY YEARS WILL U BE FINISHING ON TOP..IF U DO   ???
> 
> Then u will get the answer abt hopefull lot....



look who is talkin????????
dude have u'll ever won the champions league
& dont even get me started on the number of trophies?? all right
last year u were the ones hopin to win the CL!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

^^Thats why I hate barca.I hope Loserpool rip them apart at nou camp.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 18, 2007)

i guess manu r not gona take any silverware this season also


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

unfortunately,ManUre could have progressed in UEFACL only if they were drawn against Real Madrid.


----------



## techtronic (Feb 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, Arsenal are against (Europe's finest Clubs ) PSV Eindhoven in UCL and against (Premiership's Best Side ) Blackburn in FA Cup Replay

Hats Off 

First of all, stop talking about diving

Thierry Henry after opening his mouth a lot during Champions League final against Barcelona pathetically dived against Spain in the World Cup

And Arsenal have their share of divers - Eboue (Best of the Lot) and Gilberto Silva
The only players who plays upto their potential every match are Robin Van Persie and Cesc Fabregas who don't grumble


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

^^Atleast we will win both CL and FA cup matches

But I agree ManUre beat us here.
Our guys are no match for "the highly paid diver,who wants to go to spain"


----------



## techtronic (Feb 18, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Atleast we will win both CL and FA cup matches
> 
> But I agree ManUre beat us here.
> Our guys are no match for "the highly paid diver,who wants to go to spain"


 
As you see, your team's saviour (Thierry Henry) was a good diver too in the World Cup

So The Gunners are a *one man team* 
You are talknig about Liverpool being dependent on Gerrard,but you should have had a look on Arsene's face when Henry refused Barca bid 

Lets see what you team does when it meets PSV and Blackburn

And about the dream of winning the UCL and FA Cup, any team can slip down buddy
When JM thought that his blues were invincible, The Red Devils crushed them to their defeat and same happened to AW when Arsenal were beaten after 49 match unbeaten run


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2007)

^^After Thierry Henry was rested this season,who took all the responsibilities-THE YOUNG ARSENAL...They managed it beautifully


----------



## techtronic (Feb 18, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^After Thierry Henry was rested this season,who took all the responsibilities-THE YOUNG ARSENAL...They managed it beautifully



Every team can slip down
Man U also had a bad patch when Rio was banned for failing to take a drug's test
Chelsea had a rough patch when John Terry was injured
But imagine Arsenal losing Henry to Barcelona.They would have taken atleast a year to recover.Even though the talent in there, its still the experience that people always take consideration

For your info, I like Robin Van Persie in your team (Awesome Talent and Superb Dribbling abilities)

Man U signed Carrick as they wanted somebody to replace the legend Roy Keane and regarding big spenders, The Red Devils are not like The Galacticos who refused to keep Samuel E'too because of his stature


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 18, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, Arsenal are against (Europe's finest Clubs ) PSV Eindhoven in UCL and against (Premiership's Best Side ) Blackburn in FA Cup Replay
> 
> Hats Off
> 
> ...



That's why i want Cesc Fabregas at the Old Trafford midfield.[]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey manUre fans,time to be happy
*youtube.com/watch?v=6vajsMmodOI


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

wat a stuuuuupid Cristiano Ronaldo , he just falls & falls with "Unique Uppy-Downy Action [tm]"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

^^Lol you here??
C.Ronaldo is famous for this stuff.
(A manUre fan will explain better)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

i saw his pathetic acts in World Cup (England Vs. Port.).

wasting his talents with his Behavior


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

^^Did you watch the whole WC


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

not all matches, but few of them

saw apun ka Hero Michael Schumacher.

btw it was the 2nd place match - right?. i forgot


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah,I remember when his car broke down in second last GP
Btw. here are Steven Gerrard's top 10 goals
*www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2006/gerrard-top-10-p1.php


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

no i meant i saw M.S. as a spectator in a match between Germany & England(or was it sum other country)

btw dude, *M.S's last race was one of the MOST SPECTACULAR RACE in F1 HISTORY*

that guy started the Race from *10th* place, took *1st*, then got a Punctured rear tyre coz of punk a$$ Fisichella, dropped down to last place , lapped by his kid team mate F.Massa, then after the pit stop he just PUSHED & PUSHED TO The EXTREME LIMIT & as a result he has set RECORD TIMES, hell lot better than the top three drivers
by the end of Race he had "Out Lapped" himself, overtook loads of other punk a$$es cars, & placed himself in *4th* place .

hmm, bloody hell i think i should also start a Channel, "Race Channel" that is


----------



## techtronic (Feb 19, 2007)

Also add Eboue crying and acting techniques


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

Lol Bellamy tried to attack his loserpool teammate Riise with a golf club
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007080089,00.html

And C.Ronaldo is the only "guy" to have a mirror in ManUre dressing room
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007080083,00.html


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 19, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> And C.Ronaldo is the only "guy" to have a mirror in ManUre dressing room
> *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007080083,00.html



is that to practice FALLING .....or practice facial epressions he gives when he misses target during FREE KICKS   ..which he misses always....


----------



## sandeep_arsenal (Feb 19, 2007)

HATE MANCHESTER UNITED. CHELSEA SUCKS TOOOO - After of spendin soo much they had great losses last season once again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

Today chelsea will officially declare losses of about 80 million pounds.That is the lowest in abramovich's ownership.It is much less than last year's 140 million
__________
Watch the commentator going ABSOLUTELY CRAZY
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe_-JhL97P0&mode=related&search=


----------



## techtronic (Feb 19, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> is that to practice FALLING .....or practice facial epressions he gives when he misses target during FREE KICKS   ..which he misses always....



Oh I see that this is only because of which the FA Commentary Panel is nominating Cristiano for Player Of The Season

Every player has something good and bad
Take Henry for example, he was the one I liked in Arsenal especially in his pre-UCL finals with Barca
Then he started crying like a baby in the post match interview and said he would never dive 
But on the contrary, we saw his play acting against Spain in the World Cup


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 19, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> Oh I see that this is only because of which the FA Commentary Panel is nominating Cristiano for Player Of The Season
> 
> Every player has something good and bad
> Take Henry for example, he was the one I liked in Arsenal especially in his pre-UCL finals with Barca
> ...



Maybe you forgot that Ronaldo may be the FIFA player of the year and the European player of the year this year, not someone from Stamford Bridge or Emirates stadium.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

Lol nobody is commenting here on his "footballing" skills,it is fair that he wins that award we are just having fun on his "going down"skills.

Guys have you seen the virtual tours of the stadiums..if not

Emirates
*www.arsenal.com/article.asp?thisNav=News&article=431931
Old Trafford
*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={3D311A73-611A-43C9-9852-82DF97917873}&section=welcome
Stamford Bridge
*www.wantastadiumtour.com/football/chelseafc/chelseafc2.asp


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

So Arsenal were stopped by PSV crap tactics
But we know they wont stand against us on emirates with just 1 goal advantage.
But what the heck went on in ManUre Lille match....Lille walked off after Giggs' scored winner from a quick free kick.And ManU fans were beaten.G.Neville was hit by a missile
But the surprise result for me(except arsenal)is Real winning against B.munich 3-2.But munich will cruise to next round.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 21, 2007)

**** A.C milan


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah agian arsenal had many chances...but goal keeper had better day......

lille were denied a goal by ref.......
 still hoping lille scoring old toilet


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 21, 2007)

hate to see chelsea win ...... love to Man utd win.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

Today the "indoor golfers" will defeat barca


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 21, 2007)

Today I would love to see Liverpool thrash Barcelona and their long haired Brazilian..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

just give bellamy a golf club and then see him beat the hell out of long haired brazilian


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 21, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> So Arsenal were stopped by PSV crap tactics
> But we know they wont stand against us on emirates with just 1 goal advantage.
> But what the heck went on in ManUre Lille match....Lille walked off after Giggs' scored winner from a quick free kick.And ManU fans were beaten.G.Neville was hit by a missile
> But the surprise result for me(except arsenal)is Real winning against B.munich 3-2.But munich will cruise to next round.



see any team can slip mate 
& about ronaldo ...seems like u all love his divin skills
& what a smart freekick by giggs
&.. there's a new kid on the block ^ sandeep
so one more football fan added to the digit forum
& guys this is my last post as i have my XII exams + entrance exams 
so will be back after 3 months 
bye for now 

ps : will miss the digit forum


----------



## techtronic (Feb 21, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> just give bellamy a golf club and then see him beat the hell out of long haired brazilian



LOL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2007)

The night that shamed Europe

*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007080456,00.html

read here


----------



## techtronic (Feb 22, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> The night that shamed Europe
> 
> *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007080456,00.html
> 
> read here


 
If I am not wrong, Thierry Henry's free kick goal against Chelsea last season 
was typical to that of Ryan Giggs' Free Kick
In that case, Cech was the poor goal keeper who was shell-shocked


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

But its all fair and liverpool have leveled
Bellamy did a golf swing action after scoring.
__________
YEA LIVERPOOL WON 2-1.Take that bunch of Spanish divers.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 22, 2007)

I am also overjoyed that Liverpool came from behind to defeat Barca and their long-haired Brazilian. Serves them right. What a match!!! Reminds me of Liverpool's comeback in UCL final 2005 against AC Milan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

I loved it when bellamy did a golf club swing
Sheva was the best in Chelsea's draw against porto but JT is injured again.
and Cristiano.... see this
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007080621,00.html
__________

*youtube.com/watch?v=I4ImFGJRRoE


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 22, 2007)

wow agian JT injured ..wil love to see....lamp and makele also injured and then see how CHELSHITS cope.....
also will ike to see C ronaldo, rooney and ferdinand injured....and then see how mnau cope...y only ARSENAL have to suffer with injuries


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

When did RIO and ROON get injured


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 22, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> When did RIO and ROON get injured


.

i said WILL like to see


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

nooooo,I am an england fan


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 22, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> nooooo,I am an england fan



yeah u should be after all they ruled us 150 years...so that is in a sense our second motherland....


*GR8 NEWS !!!
Arsenal managing director Keith Edelman insists the North London club are now in a position to make huge signings, should manager Arsene Wenger wish to do so.
*

SOURCE : *home.skysports.com/list.aspx?hlid=449967&CPID=8&clid=3&lid=&title=Edelman:+Gunners+can+spend+big


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2007)

But will all know Arsene will purchase cheap youngsters


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 22, 2007)

eto is linked , torres is linked, buffon is linked..may be ribery..u never know..depends where ARSENAL end up at end of season..and state of HENRY...now a days always injured...last tiem heard he has a hurting leg....so was saying he needs rest.....


----------



## techtronic (Feb 23, 2007)

I certainly feel that either Torres or Eto'o will come to Arsenal in the summer transfer window as Arsene won't actually think of investing in 2 strikers 

Ribery would be a great signing for Arsenal 

I also feel Owen Hargreaves will come to Man U


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

here is an "act" by Drogba on Van bommel
*youtube.com/watch?v=I4ImFGJRRoE


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 23, 2007)

* JOSE MOURINHO*

Mourinho singled out Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger, who he will go head-to-head with in the Carling Cup final on Sunday.

Wenger was one game away from winning the Champions League last season, The Gunners losing out to Barcelona in the final in Paris.

"If you judge me and I don't win the Champions League, you have to judge every coach in the Champions League who has never won it, because I did it once," Mourinho said.

"I am in front of a lot of them. If I have pressure, imagine the other managers in the world? So I don't think it is a big deal.

"Many great managers in the world have never done it. We have a big example, not far from us.

"Arsene Wenger is a top manager in the world. I am not laughing, I am speaking serious.

"He is a big manager in the world of football and he had never done it. So when I did it once, I can thank god for that. I have that privilege.

"I feel no pressure with Chelsea. I felt more pressure when I was with Porto.

"I am very proud and happy and have nothing else to prove. I will try to win it but don't feel any pressure at all." 

*ARSENE WENGER REPLY*
Arsene Wenger has upped the ante ahead of Sunday's Carling Cup final by undermining Jose Mourinho's claims to be 'The Special One'.

The Chelsea boss conferred the title on himself after leading Porto to UEFA Champions League glory in 2004, but his Arsenal rival Wenger has now insisted that winning the title does not necessarily guarantee 'great' status.

The two managers have experienced a frosty relationship ever since Mourinho's arrival at Stamford Bridge, and with just days to go before the two teams face off at The Millennium Stadium in Cardiff, another war of words has seemingly erupted.

The Blues boss - who once incurred the threat of legal action after branding Wenger 'a voyeur' - provoked the latest spat by questioning Wenger's credentials due to the Frenchman's failure to win Europe's biggest competition.

However, the Gunners boss has now hit back - without mentioning his rival by name - by stating that consistent success over a long period of time is a more relevant marker of greatness.

"Plenty of managers have won the Champions League who will not be considered great managers," said Wenger.

"What is important is that you look at their careers in 10, 15 or 20 years. What kind of quality have you brought through in your work and on how consistent a level have you done it?

"If you would like to compare every manager you give each one the same amount of resources and say: 'you have that for five years'. After five years you see who has done the most.

*"We played a whole season unbeaten in 2004-05 but you did not see me jumping on the tables every week. Winning the Champions League will not change my life."*  

Wenger has previously angered The Blues with his references to the perceived 'financial doping' brought on by Roman Abramovich's arrival, and the latest spat should set the scene for a spiky affair on Sunday as the two capital rivals go head-to-head.

However, the Arsenal boss insists he is not consumed by comparisons with Mourinho - who he has failed to understand.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

^^Read that today,Nice reply Arsene


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 23, 2007)

ARSENAL SQUAD

Almunia, Poom, Hoyte, Senderos, Toure, Djourou, Clichy, Traore, Walcott, Diaby, Flamini, Fabregas, Denilson, Aliadiere, Adebayor, Baptista, Hleb, Rosicky, Randall, Connolly.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2007)

What no Henry,I thought he will be in subs for League cup finals.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 23, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> What no Henry,I thought he will be in subs for League cup finals.



henry is injured..is having bad foot..he said he was playing with it since two weeks..so need some rest....any ways wenger had already told its YOUNGSTERS cup...so henry is one of older members


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2007)

UEFA has rejected lille's appeal against Giggs' goal,they will investigate their conduct on the pitch(walked off)
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007090044,00.html
__________
and JT is said to be returning next weekend.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007090031,00.html
__________
A nice interview with adebayor and henry



> IT is The Kids v The Cash at the Millennium Stadium tomorrow.
> 
> Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger has used his new wave of players to amazing effect in the Carling Cup — and one of them hoping to impress again is Emmanuel Adebayor.
> 
> ...


Taken by the sun


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 25, 2007)

Today Chelsea won the Carling Cup. Not that I support Arsenal but I hate Chel$hit. And the brawl at the end was all started by Chel$hit players. Lampard should also have been sent off. He got off with a warning only..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

^^I was not able to watch itBut I heard JT is very badly injured.And what happened in injury time and why


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 25, 2007)

^^ A mistimed tackle in midfield on Cesc Fabregas, I guess started it all. This all happened in injury time. JT is badly injured. For that there was already 7 minutes of added time after 90 minutes. This happened around the 4th minute of extra time.

I got mad when that diver from Ivory Coast headed home the winner. After scoring he behaved as if Ivory Coast won the world cup.


----------



## iMav (Feb 25, 2007)

wat a dog fite .... fabregas shudv got a red .... lampard was gonna get hurt bad .... arsenal was sure of getting some1s head .... and arsene just walked coolly to the centre with no intensions of stopping the fite wat so eva and tht was really cool


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

I knew it LAMPARD sucks.


----------



## iMav (Feb 25, 2007)

lampard tried to come settle the fite instead got a wack frm i think fabregas ....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 25, 2007)

^^serves him right. i always hated lompot when he is in chel$hit colors.


----------



## iMav (Feb 25, 2007)

y is tht every1 hates chelsea ... i support arsenal but taking a neutral stand ever since roman took over chelsea and chelsea started winning every 1 has started to hate unlike arsenal or man u who in spite winning never had such a uniform set of haters all over the world


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2007)

I do not hate chelsea
__________
*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007090447,00.jpg

Arsenal outplayed chelsea,but they managed the victory as always,thats why they are the champions.
__________
LOL JT was partying with the team after two hours of the injury.That guy really recovers faaast3rd time a serious injury in a month


----------



## techtronic (Feb 28, 2007)

Man U progress to the next round of FA Cup by beating Reading 3-2 at the Madejski Stadium  but it was a spirited fightback by Reading  after going down 0-3 in the first 6 minutes

The game should have gone to extra time when the first leg scorer for Reading - Brynjar Gunnarsson hit a terrific strike which hit the goal post in the 93rd Minute

Hats Off to Steve Coppell and his team for showing the spirits

*www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i274194_Lineup.jpg

*www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i274198_Timeline.jpg


Photo Source : skysports.planetfootball.com​


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

^^Reading are playing great football.But United were always the favorites..
I hope Reading does not get relegated next season which has happened with many clubs(read W.HAM and Wigan)
__________
Reading could have easily won it,if they did not have a shaky start.Arsenal v Reading this saturday will be a heck of a match


----------



## vivektheone (Feb 28, 2007)

*New transfer at Anfield*

Liverpool are going to bring in Voronin into Anfield this summer.

I think he is an Ukraine international.

Hope it all works well for Rafa Benitez from then on...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 28, 2007)

^^Yes, I saw that news in the Sportscenter late edition yesterday night on ESPN.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

Something for ManUre Fans

*www.boreme.com/media/yr2006/ronaldo-dive.gif


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 28, 2007)

^^This will not shift the focus of your ManUre fans and one of the richest clubs of the world from winning the treble this season.8).. Gunners will still be 4th behind Chel$hit and Liverpool in the EPL. and knocked out by PSV in the pre-quarter final of the UCL.8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

You will not say this when Liverpool defeats you this saturday


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 28, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> ^^This will not shift the focus of your ManUre fans and one of the richest clubs of the world from winning the treble this season.8).. Gunners will still be 4th behind Chel$hit and Liverpool in the EPL. and knocked out by PSV in the pre-quarter final of the UCL.8)



TREBLE????

DREAMS R ON...but to achive those ..MANURE should wake up..and not BUILD CASTLES on Luck....today what saved was luck to be knocked out of FA...what saved them in lille is cheating....now thats called double ..do soemthing like that onces more then it will be TREBLE...  

OR Meet us agian in FA or UCl and we wil wil defeat u agian to complete UR TREBLE>>>>>


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I think Giggs' goal was valid but ManUre has luck at maaaaaaaany occasions
(most recent reading,and Fulham)this season.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 28, 2007)

^^We'll see who has the last laugh.


----------



## iMav (Feb 28, 2007)

i guess some ppl have forgotten who beat whom home and away this season very recently


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok we will get the FA cup next season


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 1, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Ok we will get the FA cup next season



I guess we shhould say everything next season .....OH GOD FINISH THIS FOOTBALL SEASON FAST.....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 1, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> TREBLE????
> 
> DREAMS R ON...but to achive those ..MANURE should wake up..and not BUILD CASTLES on Luck....today what saved was luck to be knocked out of FA...what saved them in lille is cheating....now thats called double ..do soemthing like that onces more then it will be TREBLE...
> 
> OR Meet us agian in FA or UCl and we wil wil defeat u agian to complete UR TREBLE>>>>>



And look who's talking?. Ya, we can dream of winning the treble, and as a practical fact, it is to be noted that we are on top of EPL, not the goners. It is to be noted that we are also on the quarters of the FA Cup and on the verge of entering the quarters of the UCL. The goners are under tremendous pressure to win the 2nd leg of the round of 16 against PSV in the UCL. We got a vital away win against Lille.

Ya, we have the chance of winning the treble this season. The chance of the goners to have the treble is gone. I doubt of any silverware at the emirates this season.

Castles of dreams can be built on practical facts, not dreams.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 2, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> i guess some ppl have forgotten who beat whom home and away this season very recently



Getting the double won't yield you the $$$ for getting players transferred from other clubs

Winning Championships/Cups will only get you $$$


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

Arsenal have more $$$ than you think.As wizrulz has pointed out Arsenal board 
can provide Mr.Wenger with a lot.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 2, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> Getting the double won't yield you the $$$ for getting players transferred from other clubs
> 
> Winning Championships/Cups will only get you $$$



check ou t this

GR8 NEWS !!!
Arsenal managing director Keith Edelman insists the North London club are now in a position to make huge signings, should manager Arsene Wenger wish to do so.


SOURCE : *home.skysports.com/list.aspx?...+can+spend+big


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

Look at this Cesc fabregas talking 'bout Barca like C.Ronaldo does about Real Madrid
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007100178,00.html
__________
A better news.The clock which graced Highbury since 1928 is now at Emirates
*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007100441,00.jpg


----------



## joey_182 (Mar 2, 2007)

i m fan of chelsea and barcelona team...
and i hate arsenal for this season in epl...

2 years ago i was fane of manu....but now i just see only one player running to goal post and thats rooney....and he never got his goal at times....

and for arsenal i havent found any player hitting accurately inside goal except for baptista....


----------



## techtronic (Mar 3, 2007)

*MANCHESTER UNITED see off LIVERPOOL*

Manchester United see off Liverpool in Anfield with a stunning 0-1 win  with 10 Men

Starting Lineups

*www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i290827_Lineup.jpg

Match Timeline

*www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i290828_MatchTimeline.jpg

Photo Source : skysports.planetfootball.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

It sucked,Loserpool were all over them all the time.ManUre is "Destined" to win this season


----------



## techtronic (Mar 3, 2007)

^^ You are right
But still its the goal which won the match and that too by an unlikely source who came on as a substitute


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

ManUre is gonna win now for sure...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> You will not say this when Liverpool defeats you this saturday



And look who's talking!!! In order to comment about the results, the strengths and weaknesses of the teams need to be known. Football is not played on whims and fantasies and building sand castles.  What a fantastic match!!!

*1st target achieved: * The EPL is 99% ours.

Next targets: the FA cup and the UCL.
__________


			
				techtronic said:
			
		

> ^^ You are right
> But still its the goal which won the match and that too by an unlikely source who came on as a substitute



Match winners from champion teams come from unlikely sources also.

Fantastic win. Now let's hope now that the goners lose to Reading. Match is currently going on now.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 3, 2007)

its just winning at the right time and right way.........whether playing well or bad..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> And look who's talking!!! In order to comment about the results, the strengths and weaknesses of the teams need to be known. Football is not played on whims and fantasies and building sand castles.  What a fantastic match!!!
> 
> *1st target achieved: * The EPL is 99% ours.
> 
> Next targets: the FA cup and the UCL.



Are you trying to say ManUre deserved a win with that crap performance?



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Match winners from champion teams come from unlikely sources also.
> 
> Fantastic win. Now let's hope now that the goners lose to Reading. Match is currently going on now.


 For your Inforamtion we won 2-1(that too an OG) with TOTAL 14 man 
squad.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 3, 2007)

^^^ I will always hope goners will be gone. and goners were lucky. match should have been 2-2.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 3, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> ^^^ I will always hope goners will be gone. and goners were lucky. match should have been 2-2.




ur 100% correct ........... they were really lucky today...one penalty also.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 4, 2007)

Sir Alex Ferguson has told Jose Mourinho to shut up.. Read the full story here:

*www.espnstar.com/epl/epl_newsdetail_4713317.html


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 4, 2007)

Sir Alex Ferguson did the right thing....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 4, 2007)

^^^SAF always does the right thing.8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> ur 100% correct ........... they were really lucky today...one penalty also.


Reading were lucky not to go back 5-0
cesc fabregas missed an open goal and some good chances missed by baptista.
__________
One word to describe Chelsea's performance today-Professional(no last minute goals)
__________
I think after watford charlton draw today,the bottom three teams are going down. 
And west ham wont even survive in championship until they get a new team


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 6, 2007)

Today I am hoping Porto knock out Chel$hit, out of the UCL. and then Mourinho gets sacked.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2007)

And I am hoping that Liverpool kick some Catalan and ronaldinho ass,also chelsea will defeat Porto tonight...
And guess what Saha is ruled out because of a muscular injury.Solksajer is already out for a month and Larsson's contract is ending.So this leaves Rooney(who has barely recovered)the only striker
For the first time in season ManUre are facing what Arsenal and Chelsea have faced the whole season.
__________
WOOOOHOOO!!BARCA ARE OUTTT
1-0 to Barca,lost on away goals

Also Chelsea won 2-1


----------



## vivektheone (Mar 7, 2007)

Lyon was stunned as Roma get past them and Liverpool get thru as well. Any idea who will play whom in Quarters?


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 7, 2007)

vivektheone said:
			
		

> Lyon was stunned as Roma get past them and Liverpool get thru as well. Any idea who will play whom in Quarters?




will know after todays fixtures...

LUCKY CHELSHITS....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2007)

Chelsea will play Liverpool in QF.
Just a guess
__________
The brawl after Inter-Valencia game was interesting than the game itselfWatch the valencia sub
doing "hit and run" view the 3 min video here *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007110031,00.html


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 7, 2007)

oouch that was a good punch!


----------



## vivektheone (Mar 8, 2007)

Arsenal, Real Madrid, Celtic and Lille all crash out.

What a sad night for Arsenal fan's though?

Any idea of who meets whom in the Quarter's of Champion's League?

Please do post it if possible.

regards
Vivek


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2007)

^^Will know tomorrow
Also Thierry Henry tore a stomach muscle and took a groin injury and will be out for the season.WTF


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 8, 2007)

what henry is out for the season?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2007)

^^he never recovered after the world cup in the true sense.Arsene took a chance by playing a 50% fit Henry(leg injury)and he was even more injured.
Read this
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007110159,00.html
__________
I notice that there are no Liverpool guys on our forum


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 8, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> ^^^ I will always hope goners will be gone. and goners were lucky. match should have been 2-2.



And the goners are gone from the UCL, the FA cup and the Carling cup in the last 10-12 days.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2007)

^^$&#*%#**%&&$#
I hope Chelsea kick some sense in Manure.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 8, 2007)

^^Hopes will be hopes (regarding Chel$hit)..., sometimes truths are harsh (regarding knock out punches in UCL, FA cup and Carling cup.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2007)

Arsenal will atleast beat Loserpool in Premiership table.
And make no mistake Chelsea is better and more professional than ManURE


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 8, 2007)

^^^^Hahahaha.......good joke!!!


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Arsenal will atleast beat Loserpool in Premiership table.
> And make no mistake Chelsea is better and more professional than ManURE



HAHAHA.........What a Joke..............pity u guys...really.
__________
2nd time in row for arsenal that they havent won any cups.........Pity for wenger  soldiers........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> wenger  soldiers........


Yeah we are soldiers,not jokers and divers..
*WE ARE WENGER'S RED AND WHITE ARMY*


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Yeah we are soldiers,not jokers and divers..
> *WE ARE WENGER'S RED AND WHITE ARMY*



And Big time loosers.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

^^Atleast we dont paint our crest in Chelsea colors


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 9, 2007)

that doesnt mean anything.................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

^^Now thats not a joke


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 9, 2007)

so we did knock out psv
*img172.imageshack.us/img172/8578/dscn2168pz4.th.jpg
copyrights The Hindu


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

Lol they are true supporters
__________
Just got the UCL draw from uefa.com-

*AC MILAN* v *Bayern Munich**

PSV Eindhoven* v *Liverpool* 
*
AS Roma* v *Manchester United*
*
Chelsea* v * Valencia*


----------



## vivektheone (Mar 9, 2007)

HI Friends,

Do you know about any transfer news that might happen soon or next season? 

I heard that Crouch might go to Tottenham and Ryan Babbel is coming to Arsenal. Its from a friend.Dunno whether it is true or not.

Please post about latest transfer news or rumours if u now.

regards
Vivek


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

Eto'o will most likely move to premiership
and Jose Mourinho will probably leave Chelsea
__________


			
				vivektheone said:
			
		

> HI Friends,
> 
> Do you know about any transfer news that might happen soon or next season?
> 
> ...


Hey you are Liverpool supporter I think


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 9, 2007)

will be one heck of a q/f's  this yr in the UEFA ......its good to see chelsea with valencia.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

Chelsea will sneak through.
Liverpool will go through
ManU will go through 
Bayern Munich will go through

So
Bayern vs. Manu
Chelsea v. Liverpool

Final 
Bayern vs. Chelsea
Winner
Chelsea
__________
Thierry Henry is out for 3 months-
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007110432,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Final
> Bayern vs. Chelsea
> Winner
> Chelsea
> ...



How can u say that chelsea is going to win.....R u Bejan Daaruwala(Astrologer)?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

^^I am not fake like that guy(sorry his fans)
Chelsea are the biggest favorites to win.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 10, 2007)

i aint think the same...... check espn they got the official fav. list of who will win ....and in that Man Utd tops with chelsea and Liverpool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2007)

ManUre could have had a chance if their strike force was intact.Now only rooney is left
Chelsea vs. Liverpool will be quite a semi-final...


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 10, 2007)

who told u that they have lost their strike force....they have still plenty in the bench..but that wont require...cuz they still have ronaldo, smith, scholes, giggs to do the job.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2007)

^^dont even start taking about "THE WORLD FAMOUS" truly ManUre bench


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 10, 2007)

then u also keep quite for chelshit win the UEFA ...............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2007)

^^Why should I?
I like Chelsea(and jose)more than manure


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 10, 2007)

so now ur a chelshit supporter now from being an arse....wat ru dalbdlu?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2007)

^^Nope I am an out and out arsenal supporter.Just that I like Chelsea more than manUre
__________
*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007111017,00.jpg


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 11, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ManUre could have had a chance if their strike force was intact.Now only rooney is left
> Chelsea vs. Liverpool will be quite a semi-final...



Rooney is enough for you arse and chel$hit guys.  scholes and co will not be required.
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Why should I?
> I like Chelsea(and jose)more than manure



That's because Chel$hit are direct competitors (if that can be called) to us in the EPL. They are 2nd and arse are behind Chel$hit. If Liverpool were 2nd then Arse fans would say they like Rafael Benitez more than Jose. . Arse fans are like colour changing chameleons.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 11, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> That's because Chel$hit are direct competitors (if that can be called) to us in the EPL. They are 2nd and arse are behind Chel$hit. If Liverpool were 2nd then Arse fans would say they like Rafael Benitez more than Jose. . Arse fans are like colour changing chameleons.



ur 110 % correct man..these arse guys r really like this...(chameloens )


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

Fake Manure suckers drawing conclusions about bigger clubs 
You cant defeat Boro with Roon and Larsson.WTF will you do when Larsson leaves


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 11, 2007)

and u cant defeat any team having henry an all...........now wat will u guys do after missing henry for the rest of the session?..........
ans. Arse will be at the bottom line of the league table.......................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

^^Are you unaware of the fact that we played most of the season without Henry?


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 11, 2007)

read on ARSNEAL FANS

*aculturedleftfoot.wordpress.com/2007/03/11/long-range-forecast/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2007)

The real Manure quality player in our squad is SENDEROS.Arsenal should get rid of him as soon as possible.


----------



## vivektheone (Mar 12, 2007)

Chelsea are going to have a replay with Tottenham after a thrilling 3-3 yesterday. how abt other results?

What happened to Watford and Man City?

regards
Vivek

p.s BTW i am a Liverpool fan


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2007)

Blackburn 2-0 Mancity 
ManUre 2-2 Middlesborough
__________
One diver to another:
Barca are seeking Arjen Robben instead of C.Ronaldo who is staying at ManU(re)
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007110587,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2007)

Thierry-I am a gunner forever

*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007110723,00.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Fake Manure suckers drawing conclusions about bigger clubs
> You cant defeat Boro with Roon and Larsson.WTF will you do when Larsson leaves



nothing we'll just keep winning 
__________


			
				vivektheone said:
			
		

> Chelsea are going to have a replay with Tottenham after a thrilling 3-3 yesterday. how abt other results?
> 
> What happened to Watford and Man City?
> 
> ...



finally a liverpuddlian is here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Yeah we are soldiers,not jokers and divers..
> *WE ARE WENGER'S RED AND WHITE ARMY*



i really pity u gunners 
u r really short on vocabulary ( & trophies )all u say is......that we r divers 
come on u can do better than this!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2007)

1.You are divers
2.You are all oldies
3.You are lucky this season.
4.You got most penalties this season because of referees favoring you.
5.A third division team knocked you out of carling cup.
6.You are 2 times defeated by arsenal.
7.You dont have strikers left and you are short on form


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2007)

good news man utd fans

"Cristiano Ronaldo has opened talks on anew contract with Manchester United, according to reports today, stalling rumours of a summer move to Real Madrid. Ronaldo, 22, has been an integral part of United's impressive domestic and European campaigns this season and has scored 16 times in the Premiership. The form of the Portugal international has led to transfer speculation that Spanish giants Barcelona and Real Madrid are preparing big-money summer moves to try and persuade United to sell one of their prize assets. But Ronaldo has told Portuguese radio that he is happy at Old Trafford and has already held talks with the club over extending his contract."

source: 4thegame.com


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 13, 2007)

they have lost all there hopes of even winning a single game.....and ur saying "come on u can do better than this!!!!! " ........HAAAAA wat a jk!!!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> they have lost all there hopes of even winning a single game.....and ur saying "come on u can do better than this!!!!! " ........HAAAAA wat a jk!!!!!



dude im talkin abt his comments!!!


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 13, 2007)

ok.....even that they cant make.............they r all over the place, sometimes they r supporting Chelshit and jose, and now back to arse....they r all confused wat to do...pity for arse supporters....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> 1.You are divers
> 2.You are all oldies
> 3.You are lucky this season.
> 4.You got most penalties this season because of referees favoring you.
> ...



1)again the diver thing .. dude ur seriously short on vocabulary
2)they r oldies but they dont get "injured" so often & they r performing
3)everybody is lucky sometimes even u'll have been
4)cuz we'r winning so ur sayin so...... even u get favoured dude (actually all the big teams get favoured ...it is a fact)
5)every team has a bad day ( u have had more than us)
6)whatever dude but we're performing much much better than u'll look at    the results (whose in the quarterfinals & who is at the top of the league ...
u get ur answer ..right!!!)
7)forgettin "alan smith" rooney is still there!!! saha will be back

now that u gooner have got ur explanation ....u may R.I.P 8)


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 13, 2007)

^^u said exactly the right thingy..........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2007)

^^About that favor thing,Arsenal are the only team who have commited less than 300 fouls this season,still we get most cards and least penalties.Also Adebayor was sent off for no reason in carling cup.Arsenal are the #1 target for referees.
And you cant say you dont get injured nowlolThe oldie burdan on your behind slows you down in last minutes(Remember 83 min 1-0 after 9 mins.2-1)

And about that performance thing,Arsenal are in a transition period.We entered in this after the undefeated season(which you never had) and it will take some more time to complete.
For a team in transition with all the 17-19 years old.Arsenal are performing brilliantly.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^About that favor thing,Arsenal are the only team who have commited less than 300 fouls this season,still we get most cards and least penalties.Also Adebayor was sent off for no reason in carling cup.Arsenal are the #1 target for referees.
> And you cant say you dont get injured nowlolThe oldie burdan on your behind slows you down in last minutes(Remember 83 min 1-0 after 9 mins.2-1)
> 
> And about that performance thing,Arsenal are in a transition period.We entered in this after the undefeated season(which you never had) and it will take some more time to complete.
> For a team in transition with all the 17-19 years old.Arsenal are performing brilliantly.



i've been hearing this transition crap for a few years now...especially in football focus ...& now i am bored of it...arse's transition period seems to be way too long 
& the age thing ..its the EPL man ..whatever age u r 
u play well u win 
u dont u loose.no excuses 
even i can give the excuse of the oldies in my team ..they cant play week in week out they'll get tired but i dont do that cuz in EPL u have to manage with whatever resources u got & the team that does that well wins!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2007)

^^ManUre won EPL in 2003 if I am right.And by luck if they do it again,it would be after 4 years time ManU also branded this time as transition with all the rooneys and ronnies coming through.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^ManUre won EPL in 2003 if I am right.And by luck if they do it again,it would be after 4 years time ManU also branded this time as transition with all the rooneys and ronnies coming through.



u won it in 2004 
so if & only if u win it in 2008 it will also be the same so guess we're in the same boat with the rich chelski around


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2007)

Jose is leaving for sure now,after the real madrid statement.JT has refused a new deal,lamps has not heard from chelsea,Drogba will probably leave with Jose.Chelsea will be back to its usual mid-table spot without jose,jt,and fat frank.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 13, 2007)

so for the nest season there r only three big teams competing for EPL....
1.Arsenal 
2.Liverpool
3.Manchester UTD.


----------



## vivektheone (Mar 13, 2007)

HI Guys,

Recently I read in a forum that Liverpool is on its way to Champions league glory as the omens say so. 

Liverpool won Champion's league on 2005 and here are some things which happened then and have happened this season also.

1. They were beaten by Everton,Bolton,Arsenal and ManU during their previous truimph.

2. They lost out in FA Cup 4th round.

3. They also crashed out of Carling Cup then.

They are most likely to meet Chelsea and probably AC Milan(Man U too have a chance but the omens says "NO"! Sorry ManU fans...) if they cruise thru to semi finals and finals like the previous one.

I know that all these are just resemblence.But what if it happens? That is why I posted it.

There were some more details about other similarities.Hope u guys check it out. It was cool reading after all.

It is available in the forums of Liverpool community at orkut.

regards 
Vivek


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2007)

Beckham's new adidas commercial.Really nice
*youtube.com/watch?v=b8mhWlhS2uM


----------



## vivektheone (Mar 15, 2007)

HI Guys,

What happened to the Gunners and Chelsea yesterday...???

regards 
vivek


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2007)

Um.There was no gunners and chelsea,but arsenal defeated aston villa and chelsea defeated Man city.Both 1-0
Arsenal now 3rd in league


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah..........that was real lucky strike for arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2007)

^^As manu fans say,its points that matter


----------



## vysakh (Mar 15, 2007)

madrid sucks. money is not everything.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2007)

No,Madrid has History also which chelsea doesnt have.


----------



## krates (Mar 16, 2007)

I Also Like The Team Of Arsenal, As Well As Chelsea


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 16, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> No,Madrid has History also which chelsea doesnt have.



now the guy is talkin some right stuff*img246.imageshack.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^As manu fans say,its points that matter



*img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/sealx/icons_smilies/face-laugh.png

rightly said mate!!!!!!1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2007)

Now your wall rio ferdinand has broken a rib,mikel silvestre is out for rhe season
and van der saar is out for 15 days.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 16, 2007)

saha & ole r back by the 31st &  kuszcazk is good enough u know that


----------



## vivektheone (Mar 16, 2007)

The forthcoming 3 weeks will be damn exciting as the title race will be tight and also with Champion's league action as well.

Who do you think will be crowned Champion's of Europe and in the Premier League?

I bet on Liverpool and Man Utd....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2007)

I favour chelsea in Europe and FA cup while ManU will get premiership(If the dont F*** up)
Also West ham ManCity and Watford will be relegated


----------



## techtronic (Mar 16, 2007)

I want Tottenham to thrash Chelsea atleast for once and win the FA Cup

Premiership should go to Man U 

I still don't have a nomination for UEFA Champions League after 
Roma unexpectedly ousted Lyon (Keeping my fingers crossed)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2007)

Arsenal's future is really bright.


> WALKING past the Emirates Stadium on Wednesday evening you could have been forgiven for doubting whether Arsenal really were playing 120 miles up the road at Aston Villa.
> 
> The roars from the ground suggested Cesc Fabregas and Co were at home but a peek inside put an end to that theory.
> 
> ...


Source-The sun.


----------



## vivektheone (Mar 16, 2007)

Ya guys I don't find West Ham having any chance of staying in the Premier League as they are a good 10 point short from 16th plsce holders Sheffield Utd if I am right.

What an unfortunate situation for a team which played FA Cup final last year and also beat ManUtd in the league 1-0!!!

And as of FA Cup also I think ManUtd shoould win....But lot of injuries this week can result in their exit also...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 16, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Now your wall rio ferdinand has broken a rib,mikel silvestre is out for rhe season
> and van der saar is out for 15 days.



rio is fit 
he'll play against bolton*img99.exs.cx/img99/8577/yupi3ti.gif

source:*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=411689


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 17, 2007)

MAN UTD thrashed Bolton 4-1 win.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2007)

^^If you have forgotten,your skipper crocked up bad.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 17, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> Rooney is enough for you arse and chel$hit guys.  scholes and co will not be required.
> __________
> 
> 
> That's because Chel$hit are direct competitors (if that can be called) to us in the EPL. They are 2nd and arse are behind Chel$hit. If Liverpool were 2nd then Arse fans would say they like Rafael Benitez more than Jose. . Arse fans are like colour changing chameleons.



See what did we tell ya..??? Rooney and Ronnie are enough for you guys. Accept the fact that this season the EPL is ours and you will be a petty third/fourth., barely qualifying for the UCL. ManU 4-1 Bolton...(Rooney 2, Park 2)...*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=411784


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 17, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^If you have forgotten,your skipper crocked up bad.


no prob  we have brown...........


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 17, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^If you have forgotten,your skipper crocked up bad.



Still that does not stop us from winning the EPL...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2007)

But that DOES stop you in cup competitions.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 18, 2007)

^^ lets see who gets stopped ... us or ur team...........................


Oops sorry i forgot ur team is out of every cup competition......


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 18, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> ^^ lets see who gets stopped ... us or ur team...........................
> 
> 
> Oops sorry i forgot ur team is out of every cup competition......



hahahaha...very true...


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 18, 2007)

Lol


----------



## iMav (Mar 18, 2007)

well it was certainly a splendid show by rooney and ronaldo ... their 1-2 was really fun to watch


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 18, 2007)

let me join in people 
"WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS................. *img502.imageshack.us/img502/3167/smanutd5ww.gif*www.yatoula.com/gif/smiley_2/smiley_789.gif


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 18, 2007)

guys ARSENAL Lost to everton 0-1 ...... damn should have seen wenger's face after the match ......


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 18, 2007)

@ssk429: welcome red devil...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2007)

um..Arsenal lost due to bad weather


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 18, 2007)

now ur making up bahanas......come man grow up....the weather got worse only at the latter stage of match....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## wizrulz (Mar 19, 2007)

*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007120760,00.html

no more buying for ARSENAL next season too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2007)

yeah I read that,but I dont believe it.
2 days ago Arsene said he will be buying 1 or 2 "super,super class" players


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2007)

Both big teams are in semi finals of FA cup.
Chelsea 2-1 Tottenham
(Sheva,SWP and Keane scored)
ManUre 1-0 Boro
(Ronaldo dived for penalty and scored)

So 
Chelsea vs. Blackburn
ManUre vs. Watford


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 20, 2007)

^^So you are admitting that Arse is not a big team? And there are only 2 big teams in the EPL?.

Good that you realized the fact, although late...


----------



## vivektheone (Mar 20, 2007)

Man Utd might easily advance to finals of FA Cup but Chelsea might have a tough time with Blackburn since they defeated Arsenal previously.

but I still think they will come back like they did against Tottenham...

And btw Vimal u changed ur avatar recently I guess...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2007)

^^Nope,no change
Chelsea will win the FA cup because of Andriy Shevchenko's form
Sheva 3 -0 ManUre
@digitized-Yes I agree that ManUre and Chelsea are BIG teams,(bigger than Boro and Spurs that is)

Btw.Who is the guy between Henry and Giggs in the epl intro?


----------



## techtronic (Mar 22, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Nope,no change
> Chelsea will win the FA cup because of Andriy Shevchenko's form
> Sheva 3 -0 ManUre
> @digitized-Yes I agree that ManUre and Chelsea are BIG teams,(bigger than Boro and Spurs that is)
> ...


Its Damien Duff (Former Chelsea Midfielder), now Newcastle ​


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

WHAT!,he looks different on field(havent seen much of him lately also)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 22, 2007)

Advantage Reds:

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=412990

BTW, [qoute]Jose Mourinho is furious with the fixture rearrangements. "Everything in this league went against us from the beginning, injuries, decisions, everything."[/qoute]

Jose (Hose) is starting to make excuses again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

> *BELGIUM have threatened to crock Cristiano Ronaldo in the first two minutes of their clash with Portugal*.
> Belgian keeper Stijn Stijnen has revealed his side's shocking plans to stop the Portuguese winger on Saturday.
> 
> CRICKET WORLD CUP DREAM TEAM - TRANSFER WINDOW NOW OPEN
> ...


 source-The sun


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 22, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Both big teams are in semi finals of FA cup.
> Chelsea 2-1 Tottenham
> (Sheva,SWP and Keane scored)
> ManUre 1-0 Boro
> ...




*www.schildersmilies.de/schilder/ohmann.gif& there he goes again 
dude stop makin lame excuses "ronaldo keeps divin"
r u jealous or what cuz we have the best player in the league. 
we won & u lost gooner *ganjataz.com/smileys/01-grayball/images/02gb-bubble-loser.gif
so just keep quiet
__________
22/03/2007 10:03, Report by Ben Hibbs
Papers: Ronaldo here to stay

Ronny here to stay
Cristiano Ronaldo insists he will snub becoming a Galactico to make history at Manchester United. SunSport revealed on Saturday the Portuguese ace is set to sign a new five-year contract worth a massive £28m. And Ronaldo, 22, has now told Real Madrid and Barcelona he is not interested in being their next superstar signing. "I'm not a Galactico," he said. "I'm only thinking about Manchester United. I want to leave my mark on this era, win titles and be a figure in the history of this club.”
Eric Beauchamp, The Sun


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 22, 2007)

^^^Cool...8). Great news man...


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 22, 2007)

Great news man....Ronaldo really rocks.....

And bout belgium lets see who kicks who's ass...


----------



## kuni5_hem (Mar 22, 2007)

whatever happens..jus wish that chelsea doesnt win this tym..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 22, 2007)

Don't worry Chel$hit won't win any of the 3 trophies.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2007)

Sheva alone will win Fa and Uefa,for premiership-its too late


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 23, 2007)

United transfer rumours: March 20078)

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=408516

News that Torres, Gudjohnsen, Adebayor, etc are in SAF's radar.8)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 23, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> United transfer rumours: March 20078)
> 
> *www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=408516
> 
> News that Torres, Gudjohnsen, Adebayor, etc are in SAF's radar.8)



yaar im tired of these rumours *e.deviantart.com/emoticons/i/ignore.gif
99%. of the time the transfers do not take place 
but im still hopin for a good replacement for giggsy & scholes
__________
hey their's even adebayor ......well it is not goin to happen 
AW will never sell him to a rival
__________


			
				kuni5_hem said:
			
		

> whatever happens..jus wish that chelsea doesnt win this tym..



hey finally a "arse" supporter talkin sense


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2007)

You should buy 'the beast' Who takes 15 attempts before scoring


----------



## techtronic (Mar 24, 2007)

I hope Man U sign Owen Hargreaves for 5 Years 
and Henrik Larsson again for 2 years​


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2007)

Lol henke will suit the oldies


----------



## techtronic (Mar 24, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Lol henke will suit the oldies



If thats the case why did The Gooners keep 
Dennis Bergkamp ? ​


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2007)

Because he was able to continue
                                       after 80 mins unlike manu oldies

​


----------



## techtronic (Mar 24, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Because he was able to continue
> after 80 mins unlike manu oldies
> 
> ​


Sorry because of your team's lack of goals ​


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2007)

We dont have Manu(Emanuel not ManU),Henry and RVP,and we dont know how to dive for penalties.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 24, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> We dont have Manu(Emanuel not ManU),Henry and RVP,and we dont know how to dive for penalties.


Thats totally against what Arsene claims 

Any of his young gooners should be firing in goals for poor Arsenal

You should be blind to say that Cristiano Ronaldo dived against Middlesbrough when there was contact between Woodgate's foot and Ron's 

By the way if you are want to point out Ronaldo's diving , please don't forget about    
Henry's media blasting talk in UCL's final against Barca and pathetic diving in World Cup match against Spain *therby contradicting himself in the process* 
(Carlos Puyol would have hardly touched him)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2007)

Well,I disagree with Arsene on some points
And don't get me started over the antics of the Winker winger


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 24, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> You should buy 'the beast' Who takes 15 attempts before scoring




no thanks u can have him!!
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> We dont have Manu(Emanuel not ManU),Henry and RVP,and we dont know how to dive for penalties.



and there he goes again ...."diving"... is that all u got mate!!!!!!!!!!!
__________


			
				techtronic said:
			
		

> Thats totally against what Arsene claims
> 
> Any of his young gooners should be firing in goals for poor Arsenal
> 
> ...



well said !! my fellow red devil 
__________
And guys theirs 1 more thing ...cant u'll find some(at least 1) chel$hit supporters & some liverpuddlians cuz its always red devils against the gunners....it would be fun to take on the scousers


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah and I want tottenham to dissect


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 24, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> If thats the case why did The Gooners keep
> Dennis Bergkamp ? ​



arsenal never bought oldies ( forget poom) , dennis was there forever
__________


			
				techtronic said:
			
		

> Henry's media blasting talk in UCL's final against Barca



could u ppl use some regular fonts,
abt his blasting, imagine what wud u do if your goalkeeper is red carded for an yellow card offence and etoo is given an offside goal

remember one of the officials in that match was caught wearing a barca jersey just a day b4 the match

suspicious


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2007)

England are done again.Isreal hold them 0-0 in a crucial euro qualifier.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 25, 2007)

now the english guys will be real pissed.......the team lacks chemistry between them..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2007)

Lampard and Gerrard can't play together.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 26, 2007)

The pick of the matches was Czech Republic vs Germany where the Germans won 1-2 courtesy of 
Kevin Kuranyi's brace​


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 26, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> *BELGIUM have threatened to crock Cristiano Ronaldo in the first two minutes of their clash with Portugal*.
> Belgian keeper Stijn Stijnen has revealed his side's shocking plans to stop the Portuguese winger on Saturday.
> 
> CRICKET WORLD CUP DREAM TEAM - TRANSFER WINDOW NOW OPEN
> ...



What happened bout this news man..?....

Ronaldo just kicked their ass....
4-0....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah ronaldo scored 2.Was he captain?


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 26, 2007)

that i dont know man.....need to look for more info..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 26, 2007)

Mclaren:Rooney hasn't played well since 2004.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 26, 2007)

I hope Mclaren brings back Beckham, otherwise England international football will continue going downwards.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 26, 2007)

And I hope FA kick mclaren He was a failure at Boro and has no idea about the quality he has in england squad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2007)

Unlike McLaren Gerrard and Jt accepted that they were crap.
Rumor is that if England does not get a result today against Andorra,McLooser will face the axe.

*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2007140411,00.html  
cant post it here


----------



## vivektheone (Mar 29, 2007)

England and Israel both won in their qualifier matches yesterday....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

Mclaren is saved again,by gerrard's 2 goals
another dismal effort by england who were booed off the pitch for 0-0 at HT against part-timers Andorra ranked 163.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 29, 2007)

^^^So I think Beckham and Owen can be their saviour. When will they be back? Let's hope the FA sack Mclooser..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

Mclooser has saved his skin for now.
Fans chanted-"mclaren is a w**ker" and "you will get the sack tomorrow morning" 
I cant see him recalling Backham,but owen will be back by 22nd next month for Newcastle.
England's next qualifier is against Estonia on June 8.


----------



## vivektheone (Mar 30, 2007)

Vimal Arsenal r due to meet liverpool this weekend...

Hope liverpool wins....

But Liverpool has serious problems in defence resulting in conceeding goals...

Hope they clear all that and fire well at the Gunners...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

^^You forgot the 3-1 and 6-3 drubbing within 3 days at anfield?

RVP is out for the rest of the season.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007140845,00.html

WTF 2-0 alreadyand no gilberto too.

Can anybody tell me what I just saw!


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 31, 2007)

hey Vimal wat happened to arsenal today.......i feel real bad arse supporters...wat a win for Liverpool...........and MAN UTD kicked the arse out of Blackburn......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't know This team will win F*** all if arsene doesn't buy some quality this summer.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 31, 2007)

Lol ......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

Really poor Baptista suits Real's playing(and loosing) style better


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 1, 2007)

and the gooners lose again...........


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 1, 2007)

the Gooners r far gone now...............


----------



## iMav (Apr 1, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> the Gooners r far gone now...............





			
				ssk429 said:
			
		

> and the gooners lose again...........


 what r u so excited about u werent the 1s who arsenal lost to


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 1, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> what r u so excited about u werent the 1s who arsenal lost to



whatever dude ......we r winnin the league...if u want to be happy in beatin us ...we could make a deal....every year u beat us in the away & home matches .....& we'lll keep winnin the league .....


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 1, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> whatever dude ......we r winnin the league...if u want to be happy in beatin us ...we could make a deal....every year u beat us in the away & home matches .....& we'lll keep winnin the league .....



Exactly ....


----------



## iMav (Apr 1, 2007)

blah blah blah ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2007)

I must say,it was the worst Arsenal performance I have seen this season.
And why did Ljungberg and Rosicky did not start


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 1, 2007)

^^^^ best known to AW...^^^^


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 1, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> blah blah blah ....



u r doing blah blah blah ! ! ! ! ! !! !


----------



## techtronic (Apr 2, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> u r doing blah blah blah ! ! ! ! ! !! !



Rofl


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2007)

If they perform like this,there is every chance of missing UCL next year.Think-Arsenal in UEFA cup


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 2, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> u r doing blah blah blah ! ! ! ! ! !! !



Blah blah blah...


----------



## vivektheone (Apr 2, 2007)

Finally Liverpool had its last laugh...though it was against a weak Arsenal team...

Couldn't believe Crouch with a hatrick...Ddin't see his dance though...

Arsenal are going to have tough time in the league this season cos they have matches with Chelsea etc...

And even ManU will have a bad time as Vidic is injured and are left with CB's like OShea and Brown with Ferdinand...

Looks like it wil be a very close finish this time....Even a draw is possible...

Looking forward for Champions League clashes this week........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2007)

^^Dont forget,this match was for nothing,not even for a ucl spot.The previous Arsenal victories cost you 2 cups
Lool Arsenal will ensure the cup for ManU by holding chelsea at emirates,no matter how weak our team is


----------



## vivektheone (Apr 2, 2007)

"One thing I learned from this forum-Don't argue against fanboys."

Vimal I think that you should read that....   (just kidding)....It applies to u as well...he he

And it was a match for 3rd spot in Premier League...Hope certainly it will count...though Arsenal might lead by a point after games are level....

But still Liverpool is giving them a run for it....If Arsenal had won or drew it then Liverpool won't have a chance for the 3rd spot...

Atleast now they have a chance....

And don't tell u will hold Chelsea for Man Utd...HOLD them to be in Champion's League next year...(i.e to get 3rd spot this year)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2007)

Lol fanboys don't criticize their teams.
What is the use of 3rd spot,1 less qualifier for UCL


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 2, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Lool Arsenal will ensure the cup for ManU by holding chelsea at emirates,no matter how weak our team is



thanx for the love man
*www.emoticonland.net/images/Amour/11_2_104.gif


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 2, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Dont forget,this match was for nothing,not even for a ucl spot.The previous Arsenal victories cost you 2 cups
> Lool Arsenal will ensure the cup for ManU by holding chelsea at emirates,no matter how weak our team is



Thanks man really ..........*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif


@ssk429

Nice smiley dude... where do u get these stuffs man ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 2, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> Thanks man really ..........*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif
> 
> 
> @ssk429
> ...



smiley xtra 4 extension for firefox*img103.exs.cx/img103/171/smxtra1ag.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2007)

Vidic has broken a collarbone,out for 5 weeks.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007150149,00.html
Manu may be in trouble in rome this week against Totti and company.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 2, 2007)

we know that vidic might miss the whole season......its a real sad news for us Man UTD fans....*img439.imageshack.us/img439/2209/deprimetriste294230fr.gif


----------



## techtronic (Apr 2, 2007)

One Merit - Return of Solksjaer and Saha 
One Demerit - Injury to Vidic


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 2, 2007)

when is saha returning?


----------



## techtronic (Apr 3, 2007)

Saha is poised to return this week for Man U's Champions League battle against Totti and Co

*home.skysports.com/list.aspx?hlid=458311&CPID=8&clid=1&lid=2&title=Saha+ready+to+return

United confirm Vidic's injury

Info : *home.skysports.com/list.aspx?hlid=458418&CPID=8&clid=1&lid=2&title=United+confirm+Vidic+break


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 3, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> we know that vidic might miss the whole season......its a real sad news for us Man UTD fans....*img439.imageshack.us/img439/2209/deprimetriste294230fr.gif




so uve got smiley xtra now*img246.imageshack.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif

vidic will be back in 5 weeks ...we still have wes brown & he had a good game last week
saha is fit now


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 3, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> so uve got smiley xtra now*img246.imageshack.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif



Yup got it dude.... 



			
				techtronic said:
			
		

> Saha is poised to return this week for Man U's Champions League battle against Totti and Co



wiil be a great news.......


----------



## Apollo (Apr 3, 2007)

Totti has been chirping quite a bit (bashing Fergie's comments made earlier) like an underfed sparrow. Let's hope our boys stuff his mouth shut by their performance! A victory in Rome would be awesome, although I'm thinking even a draw will be worth it. We SHOULD score away - that's a must. 

So yeah, pretty excited about the match later tomorrow.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2007)

So Liverpool are virtually through to semi finals.They kicked the ass of that crapass sh1t team
but the interesting tie is AC Milan 2-2 Bayern Munich


----------



## vivektheone (Apr 4, 2007)

Liverpool won 0-3 against PSV Eindhoven and Bayern Munich holds AC Milan for a draw(2-2).


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 4, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> So Liverpool are virtually through to semi finals.They kicked the ass of that crapass sh1t team
> but the interesting tie is AC Milan 2-2 Bayern Munich



Ya, I saw the recording of that match today morning on ten sports. AC Milan should have won . They controlled most parts of the match.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 4, 2007)

i  saw the match for a hour or so..and liverpool were playing like champions....


----------



## Apollo (Apr 4, 2007)

I saw yesterday's match as well. What an awesome performance by Liverpool! They believe that this is their year in Europe and they really matched it with a stellar performance. What a goal by Riise!

Oh and now I'm really looking forward to the big clash in Rome. Let's hope we win, eh?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2007)

You will struggle for sure  a draw will do fine for ManU.
Which match is Ten sports telecasting?


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 4, 2007)

Man utd vs As Roma......on Ten Sports


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah just saw.Btw. Chelsea vs. Valencia is more interesting and well balanced.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 4, 2007)

^^ MAY BE......lets see....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2007)

LOL manu is getting some asskicking

Scholes sent off.Chelsea down 1-0.United down also


----------



## Apollo (Apr 5, 2007)

A draw at Rome will be like a victory now. A forgettable first half!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Draw is on.Rooney scored
Drogba also equalized for chelsea.

Manu down again

So manure lost 2-1
Chelsea drew 1-1
In my opinion ManU got a better result than chelsea.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2007)

Lets see who has got better result......man didnt play well with their defense....


----------



## Apollo (Apr 5, 2007)

Yep. Went down 1-2. The tie is still wide open though.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 5, 2007)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnn ......... united lost ....... man ........ damnnnnnnnn.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2007)

Don't forget,ManU has got the away goal.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2007)

but still a tie is wide open.......i think chelsea has got the edge on the next leg....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Nope Valencia has got the edge by scoring the away goal as well as leveling the tie.Even if Chelsea won 2-1,Valencia would have had an edge.Mestalla is a very difficult place to go and score.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2007)

k.........But Man UTD can come back......saha is back......and ronaldo and rooney playing well...main point from todays game is their midfield...we didnt have any possession at midfield at all


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 5, 2007)

man ......... united have to do something ......... i dont know ........ but i love man u so much that ............. well ...........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2007)

Italian riot police beat manu supporters *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007150611,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2007)

why the hell they do that for..............?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2007)

Read the link.

Here is more 


			
				The sun said:
			
		

> ITALIAN riot police showed no mercy last night as they battered Manchester United fans in Rome.
> Officers used truncheons and tear gas on the Brits — in some of the most shocking football riot scenes in recent years.
> Cops wearing helmets and
> protective armour rained down blow after blow on fallen fans.
> ...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 5, 2007)

^^^ That's really bad news.. Italians are always violent.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> ^^^ That's really bad news.. Italians are always violent.



F**k these italians.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2007)

*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007151449,00.jpg
*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007151451,00.jpg



> MANCHESTER UNITED have slammed Italian police for their treatment of away fans last night.
> 
> United officials watched in shock as their 4,000-strong travelling support was attacked by riot police during Roma’s 2-1 Champions League win at the Stadio Olimpico.
> 
> ...


Source:The sun


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2007)

bloody Italians.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2007)

I am sure UEFA would do nothing about this.If it were in England ,there would be all kind of fines and bans.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2007)

Flamini ready to quit Arsenal
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007150393,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 6, 2007)

good decision i would say.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2007)

Barcelona again preparing to take henry for 20 million pounds
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007150798,00.html


----------



## techtronic (Apr 7, 2007)

I hope Tottenham today beat Chelsea at Stamford Bridge  
and Man U win against Portsmouth


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Apr 7, 2007)

well , thats what i hope too ......... but lets wait n watch and hope for a gr8 competition ahead ..........


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 7, 2007)

lets hope we have a good match today........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> I hope Tottenham today beat Chelsea at Stamford Bridge
> and Man U win against Portsmouth


What if it happens the other way round? Plastic Fans


----------



## techtronic (Apr 7, 2007)

Worst Performance by Tottenham

They played like pillars attached to the ground.
Both teams were sluggish to the core. 
Even in the final 15 minutes, Tottenham sucked big time. 
It looked like a match that was fixed. 
No Lennon, Berbatov or Keane in the starting lineup
And a defence that was sleeping for the first 85 minutes (Rocha's tackle on Drogba was the only good tackle in the entire match)

And finally they will lose the UEFA Cup to Sevilla too at White Hart Lane

Worst Player of the day - Pascal Chimbonda


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2007)

Bore match
Arsenal are in action now.YAY-NO BAPTISTA


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 7, 2007)

what a turnaround WHU defeated Arsenal.........0-1.....*www.comicguide.net/images/smilies/klatsch.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2007)

We cant really blame Arsenal today!Can we?

We are still Ar-se-nal


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 7, 2007)

no we cant blame them...but they lost....thats the result.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2007)

Manu fans prepare for defeat

Looooooooooool own goal Loooooooooooool2-0 
GO CHELSEA KICK THEM FOR US

Like arsenal ManUre lostUnlike arsenal they didnt deserve to win.They played badly
Great work David James



			
				techtronic said:
			
		

> I hope Tottenham today beat Chelsea at Stamford Bridge
> and Man U win against Portsmouth


 So it really went the other way round


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 7, 2007)

yea yea we know that we lost........*www.countingcows.de/aerger.gif


----------



## Apollo (Apr 7, 2007)

This week's been a nightmare! 

But rally around, lads! All's not lost just yet.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 8, 2007)

yup...all not lost...we can still win the league


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks like someone is worried


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 8, 2007)

we r worried but we know we can come out of it..........*img254.imageshack.us/img254/4091/iconcool5lw.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2007)

Rio's goal was fun to watch

Btw Do you guys really think that with the defense you got,you can win ANYTHING at all?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2007)

Tell me one thing,do you guys hope to win the treble with the likes of Richardson and fletcher


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 9, 2007)

we r not looking for the treble....we  want to win the EPL and FA cup......UCL next yr..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2007)

You will win F*** all like Arsenal You too know that ManU now has no chance against Roma.Also Chelsea will beat you in FA cup(If you win against Watford)
Premiership is a possibility but ManU and SAF has a habit of blowing it in the end.(2001-2002 season anyone?)

edit:I forgot about your GK van dar saar who has developed a habit of parrying the ball instead of catching it.
He paid for it first in Rome,then at Pompey


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 9, 2007)

lets see who blows up and who doesnt.................


----------



## techtronic (Apr 9, 2007)

At least SAF doesnt claim like AW 
He boasts about his young Arsenal Gooners scoring goals with all guns blazing, 
on the contrary they struggle to score in every match


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> You will win F*** all like Arsenal You too know that ManU now has no chance against Roma.Also Chelsea will beat you in FA cup(If you win against Watford)
> Premiership is a possibility but ManU and SAF has a habit of blowing it in the end.(2001-2002 season anyone?)
> 
> edit:I forgot about your GK van dar saar who has developed a habit of parrying the ball instead of catching it.
> He paid for it first in Rome,then at Pompey



do u remember 2003 season.... lost the last match too leeds united u gooner..
we won the league


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> At least SAF doesnt claim like AW
> He boasts about his young Arsenal Gooners scoring goals with all guns blazing,
> on the contrary they struggle to score in every match


 When did he claim that?He as well as every gooner know the goals are coming in short supply because TH-14 and RVP(players who scored in your defeat)haven't played for more than half of season.

Btw. have you noticed that the EPL logo has changed from
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/9/93/FA_Premier_League.png/180px-FA_Premier_League.png
to
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/a/a0/Premierleague.PNG/172px-Premierleague.PNG
recently.(note the names too)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 9, 2007)

yup have noticed the change

Starting with the 2007/2008 season, the Premier League will unveil a new style of numbering and lettering for the jerseys of Premiership clubs.

The new Premier League lettering will appear more modern in design and will be easier to read. The Premiership jerseys will also feature numbers that are in the same design as well as a new Premier League badge design.

This is the first change to the design of the lettering/numbering templates in more than a decade.

We haven't seen what the new design looks like yet, but it's possible that it may resemble the font used in the new Premier League logo 

Without any fanfare, the English Premier League has completely revised their logo.

The lion still remains a core part of the logo, but now the lion appears more regal, more confident and the blue is much darker in color than before. The Premier League has also changed its font with the letters now in CAPS instead of lowercase. The new font exudes confidence and makes quite a statement. The previous logo tried to be too trendy.

Interestingly, the Premier League has also removed the ".com" from its logo, which is a good move in my opinion as having ".com" at the end of the name reminds me too much of the dot-com bubble. Plus, Premier League's web site is pretty awful and outdated when compared to superior club sites such as those from Manchester United.

Overall, I love the new logo. It makes me feel like the league is starting a new chapter in their history. And, at the end of the day, it looks far more professional and aesthetically pleasing.

source:epltalk


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2007)

Yep,though it looks like the old 'CFC' logo's lion


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 9, 2007)

hey arsenal & man utd fans......id like to have better discussions in this thread instead of arguing like fanboys.......so i would like u'll to plz write abt the things u like & dislike abt arsenal & man utd(just for a start)....please give sound reasonin....dont act like fanboys.... 
& no posts like i hate thierry or rooney.....(without any reasonin)

vimal u could give it a start as u r here..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2007)

But whats football without a little fanboyism and rivalry


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 9, 2007)

i agree but...sometimes ...it becomes too much

so r u postin ur views or not?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> hey arsenal & man utd fans......id like to have better discussions in this thread instead of arguing like fanboys.......so i would like u'll to plz write abt *the things u like & dislike abt arsenal & man utd*(just for a start)....please give sound reasonin....dont act like fanboys....
> & no posts like i hate thierry or rooney.....(without any reasonin)
> 
> vimal u could give it a start as u r here..


 Um..It will be more appropriate in the 'red devils vs. gunners' thread


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 9, 2007)

so wat happened to arse in this match against newcastle...they played like crap......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 9, 2007)

0-0  yahooooooooo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2007)

Huh!What!I was asleep half way through.At least they didnt concede.Lool newcastle could have scored 10 against such noobs but didnt make a chance
Btw. to make it more shameful for ManU,Pompey(aka manU beaters) were defeated by WATFORD


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 10, 2007)

its not shameful  ....they deserve it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

^^They may beat you in FA cup

Injury news:Saha is back to injurey list after hamstring problem.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 10, 2007)

The reason I support and adore Man U is 

1.1998-99 Season's UEFA Champions League fightback      against Bayern Munich
2.My favourites - Ryan Giggs (Legend) and Wayne Rooney (Future Legend)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 10, 2007)

Let's hope ManU win big today and qualify for the UCL semi-finals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

Very little chance


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 10, 2007)

^^We'll see after 12-14 hrs..8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

ManU squad for tonight.
Van der Sar, Kuszczak, O’Shea, Brown, Ferdinand, Cathcart, Heinze, Evra, Ronaldo, Fletcher, Carrick, Eagles, Giggs, Richardson, Solskjaer, Smith, Rooney, Dong.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 10, 2007)

looks a decent side....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah 'descent' with the likes of slowasses like Fletcher and second division players like Richardson.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 10, 2007)

well dude fletcher aint a slowass.......Richardson its true........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

lol see him play carefully.He is a slowass


----------



## Apollo (Apr 10, 2007)

Man Utd Fans: It is one of those nights tonight. The odds are heavily stacked against us, naysayers are yapping about once again, it'll largely be a second-string side that'll try to defeat Roma... and no matter how bizarre it sounds but we just have to believe that the boys will be up for it. 

It's one of those occasions when names are made or broken. And as the stage is set at the Theatre of Dreams... we can all afford to dream once more. 

Enjoy the match!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

^^Nice commentary
Keep an eye out on the stands for the Ultras(roma thugs)
They will surely try to kick ManU supporters' arses.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks. That's what European football nights are all about - passion, excitement, anticipation, joy, heart-break and all other range of emotions. 

Folks at Manchester think there will be no arse-kicking. More over here...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

Yup SAF has told the Italians they are safe.But something will happen for sure.Drunken English vs. Italian thugs=Chaos.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 10, 2007)

Yep. That might be true out of the stadium, as far as the news reports go. Fergie(the authorities at the stadium, for that matter) has gone on record to say that there will be no incidents inside the stadium. 

Watch out for the pubs though!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 10, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> The reason I support and adore Man U is
> 
> 1.1998-99 Season's UEFA Champions League fightback      against Bayern Munich
> 2.My favourites - Ryan Giggs (Legend) and Wayne Rooney (Future Legend)



currently i see ronaldo as the future legend (though a disputed one.... cuz
" he's too good " ) rooney will also be a legend but its my opinion ronaldo is better than him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

Found this on The Sun's forum
"if the Ultras do kick off - then our police will be completely within their rights to beat them senseless and we will have every justification in infiltrating as many Italian football forums as we can find and insult their women!!"


Carrick scored.Level on goals.Manu ahead on ahead goals


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 11, 2007)

So Carrick has scored the goal for Man U. Manu 1 - 0 Roma.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

2-0 Smith
3-0 Rooney scored
But even if Valencia scores 2 they go through.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 11, 2007)

One more goal.This time from Rooney.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

Chelsea in trouble
1-0 Valencia.

4-0 to manU greasey boy scored

I want those thugs crushed 10-0


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

hahahaha now who's speaking....

on the other hand chelshit on deep s**t...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

Police control some riots outside OT.


> FOOTBALL fans have clashed with police outside Old Trafford stadium ahead of tonight's game between Manchester United and AS Roma.
> 
> Police with batons were called to the scene to quell several hundred rioting fans on the street outside the front entrance.
> 
> ...


 Source-The sun

Mr. Hair gel scored again 5-0 

YEA Sheva scored 1-1 Go blues 

6-0 carrick


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 11, 2007)

6-0


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

6-0......we r killing them......*img99.exs.cx/img99/8577/yupi3ti.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

why dont they leave the field


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> why dont they leave the field



LOL !!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

SAF should play van der saar on front

The chelsea game is damn fierce.6 yellow cards so far,that too when the referee is blind,

Manu conceded 6-1


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

damn a mistake.....and they scored.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

Beware ManU, Richardson has come


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

well he is looking better than the previous games.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

Bring your GK on,he may score the 8th


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

well evra scored now...we dont need van der sar......to finish

7-1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

Richardson missed an opportunity from rebound.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

chelsea scoring a late goal...could be their yr.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG essien scored in the last minute.Chelsea going through YEA.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

jose and his boys doing it.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

SAF and his oldies through also


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah...the oldies r just playing better now....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

So its Chelsea vs. Liverpool in SF. GREAT


----------



## Apollo (Apr 11, 2007)

We pulled their shorts down, them Roma players! Yes Sir!!! What a game! WHAT - A - GAME!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

Now its time for the ultras to pull Manchester's shorts down


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

simply awesome stuff by SAF and his Boys.......GO UNITED....*friendsforever.foren-city.de/images/smiles/a084.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

Who do you think will face manu in SFs


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

i think its going to Bayern Munich..cuz they r just unbeatable at their Home......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup they scored 2 at san siro too


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah they have the upper hand......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

Woo! my prediction(made 1 month ago) seems right so far.
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=441468&postcount=253*


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Woo! my prediction(made 1 month ago) seems right so far.
> **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=441468&postcount=253*



correct till the quater finals....lets see further as it goes....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

See I even predicted that Chelsea will sneak throughI should work for Sky sports


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

as future teller?????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

As football expert

Chris Coleman has been sacked as fulham manager,he is replaced by Lawrie Sanchez the Northern Ireland manager


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 11, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> So its Chelsea vs. Liverpool in SF. GREAT



And I hope Gerrard and co. knock out Lampard's Chel$hits... Why do they always manage to sneak through in the last minute?  Oh...I hate them too much... 

WOW!!! What a match at OT!!! Congrats to the Red Devils. Go United. Treble is ours.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

^^ Go United Go !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivektheone (Apr 11, 2007)

Can any one post about who all scored for United yesterday evening?


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

Man Utd                                 AS Roma
1. Carrick                           1. De Rossi.
2. Smith
3. Ronney
4. Ronaldo
5. Ronaldo
6. Carrick
7. Evra


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 11, 2007)

vivektheone said:
			
		

> Can any one post about who all scored for United yesterday evening?



go to manutd.com

amazing match simply superb.

Carrick was in sublime... form..
now if any gooner says that we wasted money on him he's gonna get it from me 



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> You will win F*** all like Arsenal You too know that ManU now has no chance against Roma.Also Chelsea will beat you in FA cup(If you win against Watford)
> Premiership is a possibility but ManU and SAF has a habit of blowing it in the end.(2001-2002 season anyone?)
> 
> edit:I forgot about your GK van dar saar who has developed a habit of parrying the ball instead of catching it.
> He paid for it first in Rome,then at Pompey



think before u start talkin crap...



			
				dursleyin said:
			
		

> so wat happened to arse in this match against newcastle...they played like crap......



they always do

------------------------------------------------------

ManUficent Seven
Now that was Ultra, Ultra special! Manchester United produced one of their greatest ever European displays — the best of Alex Ferguson’s reign according to the boss himself — to reach the Champions League semi-finals. Trailing 2-1 from the volatile first-leg in Italy, United got their revenge in spectacular style to set up a semi-final clash against either AC Milan or Bayern Munich later this month. And they sent the Serie A club’s notorious Ultra fans home with their tails wedged firmly between their legs.
Shaun Custis, The Sun

------------------------

the best chants during the game...

"Are you City in disguise?"   "We want seven"

& dont u love it when they go ...ole...ole with every pass...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^
Oley...ole ole ole....oley....oley...
Oley...ole ole ole....oley....oley...

8)8)

I love it...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> think before u start talkin crap...


 Its not crap,it has happened many times and will happen again
Even you guys didnt think you can win against roma


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 11, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Its not crap,it has happened many times and will happen again
> Even you guys didnt think you can win against roma



well dude we were sure that we will win against Roma for sure...but we didnt expected to win like this........


----------



## Apollo (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep. No one expects to score seven times in a European fixture. If they tell you that, then they're on crack.

We all thought Man Utd would win, anyhow. Scoring once too many as they did was a bonus and a visual treat.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2007)

Milan 1-0 Bayern
ManU fans may have to visit Italy once more

2-0 

ManU is going to Italy again


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 12, 2007)

so Man Utd vs AC Milan...will one hell of a match.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2007)

Bayern were absolute crap,worse than us at the moment


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 12, 2007)

lol...... yeah they were really playing like crap.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 12, 2007)

bayern had a very good chance...but they blew it


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 12, 2007)

So semi final lineup:

Liverpool Vs. Chel$hit
Manchester United Vs. AC Milan

Let the guys from Anfield knock out the guys from Stamford Bridge.

So final:
Manchester United Vs. Liverpool

Champions: Manchester United8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2007)

^^


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 12, 2007)

Ac Milan will be a Joke for United

Look at their strikeforce 
Inzaghi : too old and not fit
Gilardino : can be devastating if it is his day
Serginho : back frm injury
Oliviera : A kid

That leaves Kaka only, what can he do alone

And Ronaldo and Giggs will certainly tear out their ageing fullbacks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2007)

Don't underestimate the strength of AC Milan,they are one of the best teams in Europe.They have only one weak link DIDA.
Inzaghi proved the doubters wrong yesterday.


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 12, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Ac Milan will be a Joke for United
> 
> Look at their strikeforce
> Inzaghi : too old and not fit
> ...




dont write it ...keep to urself..else very soon u will have to eat ur WORDS...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2007)

ManU definitely have the edge because of good form.


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 12, 2007)

My prediction goes as

AC MILAN vs LIVERPOOL final 

and AC MILAN WINNING it...as they cannot play UCL next season...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2007)

I go for Chelsea vs. ManU final with Chelsea grind out another 1-0 or 2-1 result.
Sheva will play a big role.He is still the best european striker.
@wizrulz Why?they are close to 4th spot and a UCL place.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 12, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Ac Milan will be a Joke for United
> 
> Look at their strikeforce
> Inzaghi : too old and not fit
> ...



dude in current form we r better but....we cannot underestimate milan they r a good team...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 12, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> My prediction goes as
> 
> AC MILAN vs LIVERPOOL final
> 
> and AC MILAN WINNING it...as they cannot play UCL next season...



 



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> I go for Chelsea vs. ManU final with Chelsea grind out another 1-0 or 2-1 result.
> Sheva will play a big role.He is still the best european striker.
> @wizrulz Why?they are close to 4th spot and a UCL place.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 12, 2007)

As good as Man Utd are playing at the moment, I think beating them will be very difficult. However, the guy's right when he says it's foolish to underestimate Milan. The first leg is at Old Trafford; the second and the deciding leg will be played out in the San Siro and that's a daunting venue. Plus, chasing the treble means that player burnout is still very much a possibility. 

It will be interesting how Sir Alex rotates his players(not that he's got a full squad to play around with right now) from now - the business end of the season. I think the Premiership is still in the bag, not too sure about the FA Cup. As far as UCL goes, remember last time we won back in 99, we dumped out Juve(an Italian club) away from home in the deciding semifinal second leg. So, yeah I'm optimistic.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah man san siro is a hard place to play......but the Man Utd r in a good form and so does AC milan...so it will an interesting Semis.......hoping that ManU will come out front..........


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 12, 2007)

Sure San Siro is a hard place to play 
but surely even bayern churned out two away goals.
Man U should take a good lead to san siro and half the work is done ( I am pretty sure Old trafford wont yield anything for the rossonieri)
About Ac Milan being the best in europe, dont u think that their defence is a bit ageing and prone to pace.

And about inzaghi , he was really poor yesterday, just because he scored a goal does not mean that he was that brilliant

The two goals were all due to Seedorf's individual brilliance.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2007)

They defended pretty well yesterday.

Roma were the favorites the other day and they got hammered.Same can happen with United.

Mwhahaha  Tottenham are out of UEFA cup


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 13, 2007)

good news man utd fans..

Ronaldo signs new deal

Manchester United is delighted to announce that it has agreed terms with Cristiano Ronaldo on a new five-year contract keeping him at the club until at least June 2012. 

Sir Alex Ferguson said: “It is fantastic news, it emphasises the point that Cristiano is happy here and that he is at the right club. 

"He has a great relationship with the team, staff and the fans and he will go on to be one of Manchester United’s great players.” 

Cristiano added: “I am delighted. I spoke with Sir Alex and David Gill about my future and everyone knew that I wanted to stay. 

"I am very happy at the club. I want to win trophies and hopefully we'll do that this season."

source: manutd.com


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 13, 2007)

^^^Great news man 8)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 13, 2007)

@ digitized

ur profile says u r a man utd & ac milan fan ...so whor u gonna support


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 13, 2007)

I believe He is now into United more as seen by his avatar and user nick


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 13, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> good news man utd fans..
> 
> Ronaldo signs new deal
> 
> ...



Superb news....  
ronaldo made the right decision by staying at EPL....i think he might have heard what Beckhams said to him......


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 13, 2007)

even after this real is still after him according to sportscenter


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 14, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> even after this real is still after him according to sportscenter



but the club can now force him to stay...just like byern fave forced owen hargreaves


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 14, 2007)

I believe Hargreaves is now all the more keen to come to United.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 14, 2007)

Arsenal showed the little club who is the boss8)
Btw.the display was crap but much better than previous matches.
Many F-words at Abu Diaby who couldnt score from a 2 on 1 position


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah... Man Utd to the finals of the FA cup......

4-1 win over Watford.


----------



## iMav (Apr 15, 2007)

hey wens arsenal's only arsenal thierry henry play again .... i like arsenal only coz of him ... and pires who left and cole who left and viera who left ....


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 15, 2007)

well dude u wont be seeing anymore of thierry Henry this season....he is out rested....


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 15, 2007)

so too is van persie
Although I am a Man U supporter , still Arsenal shoudnt have got adebayor, he is not suited to their style of play


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah we should get torres this summer


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 15, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Yeah we should get torres this summer



keep hopin...with ur coach ..it is impossible


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 15, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> I believe He is now into United more as seen by his avatar and user nick



Yes, I am more into United now. AC Milan has won it many times and can wait this season


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2007)

So chelsea grind out another result.Mour will get the quadruple this season


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah yeah in his dreams.........


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 16, 2007)

man this is just pathetic and leaves me felling depressed for man u ' s chances now.

Blackburn played well, should have won but guess out The grinders have done their work again , first in cl then in fa cup , really Manu has to really finish the game with 3 or 4 goals if they wanna win....

There is speculation of manu and liverpool after torres , so no chance arsenal


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 16, 2007)

^^^Ya, Chel$hit is very lucky this season.. They won many matches after scoring after the 85th minute. I just hope Ronaldo kills them in the 1st half with 2-3 goals.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 16, 2007)

thats why the commentator called 80-90 minute as chelsea time!!!
& did u see ryan nelson's(blackburn captain) performance...amazing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2007)

^^At least they have the stamina to last 90+minutes unlike 70 minutes oldies.
@darthvader-Torres himself said that only Arsenal's style suits him in Premiership.So he will join us if he comes to PL.
(Unless ofcourse he decides to be a money hungry b1tch like rooney and grease boy)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 16, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^At least they have the stamina to last 90+minutes unlike 70 minutes oldies.
> @darthvader-Torres himself said that only Arsenal's style suits him in Premiership.So he will join us if he comes to PL.
> (Unless ofcourse he decides to be a money hungry b1tch like rooney and grease boy)



hey i think ur jealous of our golden oldies because they r better than ur stupid team 

and talkin abt the style of play....the best style of play is of man utd.....cuz it is fun to watch....scores more goals than any other team....
so it is for torrres to decide whether he wants to go to a winning team or a bunch of losers


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2007)

Big deal if they are ''better'' than 19-20 year old kids?(who doubled them btw).
If we have a decent striker or Thierry and RVP are in top for form,we can convert dozens of chances in goals.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 16, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Big deal if they are ''better'' than 19-20 year old kids?(who doubled them btw).
> If we have a decent striker or Thierry and RVP are in top for form,we can convert dozens of chances in goals.



dude thats ur problem....& if u want to sit on ur laurels..that is u defeated us twice...then u can be happy with ur small achievments cuz we r in the fa cup final & will win the league....

ps.- i suppose the whole deal is of being the better team & winnin the trophies..
       dont u know such basic stufff cum on...i pity u


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 16, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^At least they have the stamina to last 90+minutes unlike 70 minutes oldies.
> @darthvader-Torres himself said that only Arsenal's style suits him in Premiership.So he will join us if he comes to PL.
> (Unless ofcourse he decides to be a money hungry b1tch like rooney and grease boy)



And to trouble you for the next 5 years, the grease boy is there at least till 2012. Grease boy has signed a new 5 year contract.


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 16, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> And to trouble you for the next 5 years, the grease boy is there at least till 2012. Grease boy has signed a new 5 year contract.



and u belive he is going to honor that contract...:*www.smileyhut.com/confused/excl.gif.......
*www.smileyhut.com/silly/chevil.gif


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 16, 2007)

R u sure u can win all cups and Epl in next season with only henry in the team.........


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 16, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> R u sure u can win all cups and Epl in next season with only henry in the team.........



is not football a team game *www.smileyhut.com/confused/g.gif

and niether HENRY makes a team neither ARSENAL......he just part of it....

by what ur talking it seems C ronaldo being in team makes and breaks MANURE's cups chances.....
*www.smileyhut.com/silly/fish.gif
*www.smileyhut.com/laughing/roflmao3.gif


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 16, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> and u belive he is going to honor that contract...:*www.smileyhut.com/confused/excl.gif.......
> *www.smileyhut.com/silly/chevil.gif



Yes...and example is Henrik Larsson, who was on loan. He could have stayed, but he chose to honor his contract by returning to Helsingborg. Other examples: Paul Scholes, Ryan Giggs, Rio Ferdinand....They never left. Now to torture the gooners, we will have Torres and Rooney up-front next season.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 16, 2007)

But the mere presence of Henry in Arsenal make the team play better


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 16, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> But the mere presence of Henry in Arsenal make the team play better



yeah because he is CHARISTMATIC...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2007)

Looool grease boy will leave for Madrid after SAF retires(which may be soon)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 16, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> and u belive he is going to honor that contract...:*www.smileyhut.com/confused/excl.gif.......
> *www.smileyhut.com/silly/chevil.gif



hey we can always force him to stay like owen hargreaves 



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Looool grease boy will leave for Madrid after SAF retires(which may be soon)



this might be true... ronaldo really likes SAF & feels indebted to him for his gr8 career


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2007)

According to the new fifa rules,he can buy out his contract and leave united


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 16, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> hey we can always force him to stay like owen hargreaves



i guess ur unaware of latest rules of EPL........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2007)

But he has to spend 3 years at manUre to buy it out.Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 16, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> But he has to spend 3 years at manUre to buy it out.Correct me if I am wrong.



ur right ....but what if a player looses interest to play for a club....then he has to be sold for better available price than wait for that BUY OUT clause..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 17, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> ur right ....but what if a player looses interest to play for a club....then he has to be sold for better available price than wait for that BUY OUT clause..



we can wait for at least 2 years....before sellin him ....


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 17, 2007)

Voronin is coming to Liverpool to compete with sheva .

SAF is really going gr8 guns , He is lookin to sign Deco, Torres, Bale , Hargreaves.

Really if we already have Carrick , then Where will hargreaves play unless Scholes retires,

And if Bale comes then we will have three first class left backs : evra, heinze, bale. This is becoming like Mourinho's tactic of 2 world class players for each posn


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 17, 2007)

might be....its SAF plan ......lets see who he gets...he is also going for Huntelaar from Ajax.......we can see a new nistelrooy....


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 17, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> might be....its SAF plan ......lets see who he gets...he is also going for Huntelaar from Ajax.......we can see a new nistelrooy....



i guess manure and chelshits have sacked there TALENT SCOUTS.....  

they chase the one in whom AW shos interest.....

first bale, then now Huntelaar.....
*www.smileyhut.com/laughing/roflmao3.gif


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 17, 2007)

what ru laughing at arse is also looking for players......


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 17, 2007)

TRANSFER RUMOUR.....enjoy

Arsenal-
In: Ribery (12mil) Woodgate (6mil) Barton (6mil) Gordon (6mil) grosso (11mil)

Out: Aliadiere (3mil) Gallas (8mil) Reyes (12mil)

OUR RIVALS:
Chelsea Transfers-4 in 4 out

In: Lennon (10mil+bridge+SWP) Alex (free) Miguel (Ferreira+7mil) R. Carlos (free)

Out: SWP Bridge (swap) Ferreira (free) Makelele (4mil) (Ballack)

Liverpool Transfers-approx 30mil spent

In: Eto’o (25mil) C. Davies (9mil) Quaresma (14mil) Raul (free)

Out: Cisse (8mil) Pongolle (3mil) Zenden, Fowler, Dudek (all free) Bellamy (8mil)

Manchester United Transfers-
Players in: Hargreaves (17mil) Bale (8mil) Nani (14mil) Heitinga (6mil) Defoe (8mil) Nasri (mil)

Players out: Wes Brown (6mil) Fletcher (4mil) Foster (loan) Smith (6mil)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2007)

Loool they are keeping the 'wonderkid' richardsonLoan him to leeds


----------



## techtronic (Apr 17, 2007)

Fletcher can be moulded into a good player while Vimal you are absolutely 100 % true about Richardson 

I feel Man U should go for either Wesley Sneijder, Schweinsteiger or Van Der Vaart


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2007)

Latest:


> Torres: I'm going nowhere
> 
> By ANDREW HAIGH
> April 17, 2007
> ...


Source:the sun


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 17, 2007)

HI guys i m new to this football line

dont know about football players but i know FA cup final btw chelsea and ManU

u guys go fro whom

also i watched both matches  ManU4-1 and Chelsea win by 2-1 in extra time


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2007)

I go for Chelsea(Mourinho)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 17, 2007)

we r going for man utd cause chel$hits r a team that has been bought...they dont have many home grown players


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2007)

^^most of the players have been made by JM.Joe cole,JT,Fat frank,carvalho,essien,drogba,robben were nobodies before JM

HUH?WTF that news is a joke,they play WH tomorrow
While Arsenal is already above bolton


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 17, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^most of the players have been made by JM.Joe cole,JT,Fat frank,carvalho,essien,drogba,robben were nobodies before JM
> 
> HUH?WTF that news is a joke,they play WH tomorrow
> While Arsenal is already above bolton



dude my point is he bought them (he already knew they were good & they had proven themselves) & made them..they r not homegrown...scholes,giggs,fletcher,theo walcott r homegrown,


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 17, 2007)

I m going fro manU


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 17, 2007)

good choice piyush....

btw guys JT is just nominating Christiano Ronaldo as the Player of the year......just saw the news at Sportscenter.....


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 17, 2007)

There is more chance of ribery coming to liverpool since marseille quote a 20 mil price tag which arsene wont pay.
Moreover cisse is on loan there so there can be an exchange.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 19, 2007)

Chelsea beat West Ham black and blue
Final Score West Ham 1-4 Chelsea 

Liverpool get all 3 points against Middlesbrough (2-0 - Gerrard's brace)

Blackburn torture poor Watford (3-1)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 19, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> Chelsea beat West Ham black and blue
> Final Score West Ham 1-4 Chelsea


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn now Evra is injured also


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 19, 2007)

^^^So now Hose Mourinho  cannot say that ManU won the league as Chel$hit  had more injuries.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 19, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> ^^^So now Hose Mourinho  cannot say that ManU won the league as Chel$hit  had more injuries.


Lol 

I hope atleast Ferdinand and Vidic return for the FA Cup Finals as it would definitely be the best 4 Central Defenders in action including Terry and Carvalho dreaming about laying their hands on England's Oldest Cup Competitions

Also I feel Chelsea should strengthen its Right and Left Back
Poor Cashley and Ferreira are still not being termed as Untouchables by Hose 

And Man U should get one right back and one defensive midfielder. I would go for Luke Young (Charlton) and 
Owen Hargreaves


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 20, 2007)

r u forgettein we...need a left midfielder...it is the most important postion as giggs is the oldest...


----------



## Apollo (Apr 20, 2007)

Forget the Premiership for a moment; talk about today's sporting headlines is all about a gem of a solo goal scored by Lionel Messi in a Copa Del Rey match against Getafe on Wednesday(which Barcelona went on to win 5-2). The goal is being compared to Maradona's great solo goal against England in the 1986 World Cup Final.

Talk a look here: *youtube.com/watch?v=TMWXeXOpp18


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 20, 2007)

^^^I hate Barcelona FC and their long haired Brazilian.. Although Messi and the Argentinians were my favs at World cup 2006 in Germany.

Are we seeing the next Maradona?8)


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 20, 2007)

might be......he played really well i that game.....


----------



## Apollo (Apr 20, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> Are we seeing the next Maradona?8)


Maybe. But we are surely seeing an unbelievable footballing talent.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 20, 2007)

amazing goal..... 
check this comparison with maradona goal...

*youtube.com/watch?v=yOjEFoBJQ4U&mode=related&search=


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 21, 2007)

hey SAF finally said it 

"I know Jose was praying we get injuries and we got them, so we've done him a real favour that way. Hopefully there's no more."

source:*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=421039&page=1


----------



## techtronic (Apr 21, 2007)

*Tottenham Hotspur 2 - 2 Arsenal*


One of the mouth watering derby finished a draw after 
Jermaine Jenas scored a scorcher in the 95th minute 

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/5810/matchlineupwx2.jpg
*img123.imageshack.us/img123/1817/timelinedi0.jpg
*
Photo Courtesy - skysports.planetfootball.com*
​


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 22, 2007)

what a stupid Man UTD match.....we played like crap ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 22, 2007)

this is one hell of a result chelsea drew...yahooooooo 
i didnt celebrate yesterday but today i'll celebrate..
andrew leci summed up the match in one comment..chelsea says-any thing man utd can do we can do just as badly......


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 22, 2007)

yeahhhhhhhh chelshit also got screwed from Newcastle.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 22, 2007)

im goin mad with happines dursley...arent u???????


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 22, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> im goin mad with happines dursley...arent u???????



yeah man cant be more happier than this .... really cant believe this has happened.....  poor chelshit.......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 22, 2007)

im really sorry & sincerely apologise to everyone for  forgettin chelsea's real name (oooops i did it again.........) ...chelshit ,the suckersssss..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> im really sorry & sincerely apologise to everyone for  forgettin chelsea's real name (oooops i did it again.........) ...chelshit ,the suckersssss..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 22, 2007)

oh im sorry another mistake...finally the correct name is here chel$hit..


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 23, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> im goin mad with happines dursley...arent u???????



Me too... ... Now let's just hope ManU wins against Chel$hit in Stamford Bridge with 3 matches to go.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 23, 2007)

I see The Red Devils enjoying a party here
Can I Join ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 23, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> I see The Red Devils enjoying a party here
> Can I Join ?



Have a ball buddy!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 23, 2007)

well i guess now it has been proved that ronaldo is the best player 

Cristiano Ronaldo is the first player in 30 years to win the PFA Player and Young Player of the Year awards after beating Chelsea's Didier Drogba and Arsenal's Cesc Fabregas to both accolades on Sunday night.

source: *www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=421552


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 23, 2007)

great news for us Man U fans........hail all man U Players .........

its party time for Red Devils....


----------



## Apollo (Apr 23, 2007)

Ronaldo has really come into his own this season. He has grown up and improved immensely, threading passes and opening defenses with increased success. Many congratulations to him! Let's hope he's a United player for many more years to come.

Though the injury list just keeps piling up. I'm a bit worried - with Ferdinand and Richardson now sidelined; especially Ferdinand... I think we will miss him big time in Europe in those two Milan matches. Ferguson said that he's got a squad of just 12 players to pick his team from, right now.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 24, 2007)

I feel this would be squad which would start tomorrow


Van Der Sar

                                   Heinze            Oshea               Brown              Evra

                                Ronaldo           Carrick              Scholes            Giggs

                                           Solksjaer                       Rooney


Subs : Fletcher, Alan Smith


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 24, 2007)

Eight United players made it into the team of the year which was:

Edwin van der Sar, Gary Neville, Nemanja Vidic, Rio Ferdinand, Patrice Evra (all Man Utd); Ryan Giggs, Paul Scholes, Cristiano Ronaldo (all Man Utd) and Steven Gerrard (Liverpool); Didier Drogba (Chelsea) and Dimitar Berbatov (Tottenham).

1 bad news

Cristiano Ronaldo, Paul Scholes, Patrice Evra and Gabriel Heinze are all one booking away from suspension in Europe.....paul scholes is most likely to get suspended...we all know that

lets hope we win..& get no more injuries


----------



## techtronic (Apr 24, 2007)

I sincerely hope that none of the players on yellow get booked today
If they do, then the chances of Man U scrapping something in San Siro is very difficult if Ronaldo or Scholes get booked


----------



## Apollo (Apr 25, 2007)

It's not looking too good at the moment: Down 1-2 at halftime. 

The shortcomings in the defense are telling. There was no question of Milan not scoring, so it was all basically down to outscoring Milan and taking a healthy goal difference to the second leg in San Siro. I'm hoping that the return leg stays a contest and for that we need to turn it around in the second half. Hope we can! 

Btw, Evra's booked so he misses the next leg.


----------



## iMav (Apr 25, 2007)

man u is not playing good ... sloppy defence ... pathetic passing ... but none the less exceptional chip by scholes


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 25, 2007)

Man Utd 3- 2 Ac milan


----------



## Apollo (Apr 25, 2007)

What a match! WHAT A MATCH! And what a finish! Rooney finishing off in style!


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 25, 2007)

Hail Rooney Hail Rooney Hail Rooney Hail Rooney Hail Rooney Hail Rooney Hail Rooney Hail Rooney Hail Rooney Hail Rooney Hail Rooney


----------



## iMav (Apr 25, 2007)

they won but it was a sloppy performance ...


----------



## techtronic (Apr 25, 2007)

Now I sincerely hope that they go ahead and play like champions in San Siro  

Rooney, Scholes and Ronaldo looked exceptional

Missing Evra in second leg is creating some hiccups, but i feel Fletcher will be asked to play right back and Ole or Smith will join the team


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 25, 2007)

rio maybe back by next week

milan players were going down way to easily, dont u'll think so


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 25, 2007)

I think a 1-0 win or a 1-1 draw at San Siro will be enough to take us to Athens.

I am hoping today Liverpool knocks the hell out of Chel$hit, Hose Mourinho  and Roman Abrahimovich.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah rio and Nevile may be back but its till not sure....the milan defence wasnt the best at all and with both gattuso and Maldini away....it will be easy for us to break the defence .........


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 25, 2007)

^^^Well, at last some good news in terms of injury recovery. I am also hoping Vidic will be back alongwith Ferdinand and Neville at San Siro.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 25, 2007)

yeah they were all were present at old trafford ......rio,gary,vidic,and saha.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 25, 2007)

park was also their , rio will be back but others will not...


----------



## Apollo (Apr 25, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> rio maybe back by next week
> 
> milan players were going down way to easily, dont u'll think so


Typical Italian theatrics. They go down like a pack of cards at the slightest impact, gesture at the referee to book opposition players and plead like innocent babies whenever they foul someone else. Maybe they go to drama school during their training breaks... 

I truly believe we can upset Milan in San Siro. Can't wait for Wednesday to arrive!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2007)

chel$hits did it again they grinded out a 1-0 result against the scousers... i hate them for this...
one more thing, chances of jose stayin is becomin lesser & lesser cuz...roman abramowich wants them to play beautiful football,score 3-4 goals which they r not doin...


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 26, 2007)

i guess Mr. roman abramowich doesnt know the game football....  
but Jose is saying he wants to stay with the team..........


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 26, 2007)

WTF!!! Chel$hit ground out a win again yesterday. I am getting mad at them. Let's hope Liverpool teaches them a lesson in the return leg by scoring 3-4 goals.8)

If not, we will show them how football is played in the UCL final, FA cup final and the premiership tie.8)


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 26, 2007)

Right on
And At San Siro we certainly have a good chance as bayern have set the precedence


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 26, 2007)

See the headlines on www.football365.com.

*"Moaninho Strikes Again As Cole Gives Chelski The Edge"* 

Everyone hates Chelski/Chel$hit.

Moaninho=Mourinho...haha
Chelski=Chelsea...haha

Moaninho is moaning that Chel$hit should have got a penalty...haha.

Read the full story here: *www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_2087992,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 26, 2007)

jose is starting to talk like a whinning baby..........always wants penalties to have a scoring chance........


----------



## Apollo (Apr 26, 2007)

Chelsea did play better to win on the day. And unless for Reina, Liverpool would've easily have to face a 0-3 deficit to overcome at Anfield. Mourinho is cautious and he knows that his side wasted a great chance to pile up the goals yesterday...


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 26, 2007)

not reina did u see cech's save off gerrard's screamer


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 27, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> not reina did u see cech's save off gerrard's screamer



Yeah, Gerrard should have scored but for Cech. That was a great shot. I saw the same in the highlights show. That was a great volley.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 28, 2007)

what a Match ..... Man Utd 4-2 Eve     
and 
Che 2-2 Bol


----------



## techtronic (Apr 28, 2007)

The Red Devils ate Toffees happily at Goodison Park as 
Rooney and Co devastated their hopes of breaking the record of Man U who have secured 10 Doubles till now against them 

What a Record ?
Felt good to see young Eagles score 

Come on Red Devils

Pathetic display by Patrice Evra (Rightfully substituted)


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah Evra aint playing well and Richerdson did a good job at his position....... BUT im cloud nine after the seeing both the results..... 

Jose and Company suck big time ...........


----------



## techtronic (Apr 29, 2007)

Jose right from his FC Porto days has always the habit of playing mind games rather than football

I still remember Porto players falling at the slightest instance in the UCL which they ultimately won (Wonder How)

Now Man U have the huge task of going to San Siro
Lets wait and watch


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2007)

ManU have one hand on the EPL trophy.

Well Moaninho gives up, almost.

See the headlines on the Telegraph.

*www.telegraphindia.com/1070429/asp/sports/story_7712339.asp


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 29, 2007)

muhua hua 

bolton holds chel$hit while manu  crush everton


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 30, 2007)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pd9Kt_sIrE&NR=1

watch this ...gr8 breakdance football


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 30, 2007)

nice vids man....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 1, 2007)

good news people saha,vidc & rio have all gone to italy to play at san siro


----------



## Apollo (May 1, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> good news people saha,vidc & rio have all gone to italy to play at san siro


That's encouraging! SAF wouldn't have taken them if they weren't fit to play. Of course, whether they actually do end up playing remains to be seen. I think the centre-backs will play... at least I hope they do.


----------



## prateek_san (May 2, 2007)

Liv 4-1 Che ( On penalties) .............
wat a match guys......Liv just showed how to beat jose and company in this manner.....

Screw jose......


----------



## techtronic (May 2, 2007)

Without Ballack and Carvalho, they looked terrible in attack and defense respectively.

Congrats to Liverpool


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 2, 2007)

I was overjoyed seeing yesterday's results. Now Hose Moaninho  will stop moaning and whining and will be sacked.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 2, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> I was overjoyed seeing yesterday's results. Now Hose Moaninho  will stop moaning and whining and will be sacked.



hey u must be really happy cuz u hated their grinding out 1-0 results...
mouriniho will be sacked & im loving it(dominoes.........)


----------



## prateek_san (May 2, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> hey u must be really happy cuz u hated their grinding out 1-0 results...
> mouriniho will be sacked & im loving it(dominoes.........)



LMAO..........Dominoes


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2007)

I am back to witness ManUre going out of UCL tonight


----------



## prateek_san (May 2, 2007)

aaaa Vimal man where have u been.?...we were missing u a lot these days


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

Looooooooooooooool KAKA scored


----------



## ambandla (May 3, 2007)

OMG, noooooooooooooooo. 

Anyhow,  that's fantastic goal by Kaka.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

2-0byebye mancers


----------



## ambandla (May 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> 2-0byebye mancers



Not Yet


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

You see how crap they are playing?


----------



## ambandla (May 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> You see how crap they are playing?



Not anymore. Attacking again and again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

ManU are getting hammered 3-0.Milan is kicking some ass


----------



## ambandla (May 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ManU are getting hammered 3-0.Milan is kicking some ass


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)




----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 3, 2007)

Damn, Gilardino made it 3-0, we are out of UCL.


----------



## prateek_san (May 3, 2007)

its all over guys.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

^^NOOOOOOOOO,Not yet.
3 minutes still remaining,enjoy them


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 3, 2007)

^^^I already switched off the TV in the 80th minute.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

*MANU LOST*
There goes the UCL and there goes the 'treble' of manUre
btw. I love guttuso


----------



## prateek_san (May 3, 2007)

go and dance ......


----------



## Apollo (May 3, 2007)

Gotta give it to them: Milan were too good and far more clinical in their finishing on the night.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> go and dance ......


You wanna join in?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 3, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> go and dance ......



well said...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

Losers thought they were the best attack in the world


----------



## ambandla (May 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Losers thought they were the best attack in the world



huh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

Guttuso pwned Grease,Giggs,and redhead.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 3, 2007)

these bloody gooners ...... i was expecting it... when we r winnin we can never find u in the football channel.... but when we lost there u r happily jumping around......fools.... shouting out that we lost....bloody hypocrites

ps- milan were the better team last night no doubt ...so i hope they defeat loserpools & win the ucl


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

F- off,at least we made it to the finals last year


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 3, 2007)

u f**k off ...arsene's leavin...& u r goin to have a real bad time after that

& u made it to the finals "last year" but never won it bloody loser


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

Loool,really frustrated mancer,I can't blame you for that though.And Arsene is gonna go nowhere.Even if he does,The Arsenal will stand tall..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 3, 2007)

in ur dreams.... & tell me has ur team ever won the ucl never so u better keep quiet cuz we belong to different class altogether

we were defeated by milan & u were defeated by psv come on.... u could do better or even worse than that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

Dont tell me that you were not able to score even 1 goal with your first line of attack.We were weak as hell against PSV(and for the most of the season)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 3, 2007)

& ...there u start whinin again(makin bahanas) like mourinho( i guess u like him)... dude we had our problems with injuries ... i never talked abt that... we didnt have rio, gary & saha & evra but u never looked at that but started sayin stuff without thinkin......


----------



## prateek_san (May 3, 2007)

@ ssk429 

dude he doesnt like jose ........ he loves him man......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

^^I am talking about ManU's strikers in yesterday's game.You had saha available in that match .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 3, 2007)

he was not completely fit u know that


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2007)

man u  qualified what as awesome performance ....

oops!!! my mistake i thought man u was red and black ....  ... 3-0 and 2 away goals now thats a champ like performance in the semis ... amazing man u supporters ...


----------



## wizrulz (May 3, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Ac Milan will be a Joke for United
> 
> Look at their strikeforce
> Inzaghi : too old and not fit
> ...



this what i had written



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> dont write it ...keep to urself..else very soon u will have to eat ur WORDS...



*www.smileyhut.com/laughing/roflmao3.gif

hahahaha...and my prediction is true abt finalist

*www.smileyhut.com/laughing/roflmao3.gif

AC MILAN VS LIVERPOOL 

with AC winning it 2-1 ....taking a revenge.....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 3, 2007)

Y the gooners are not busy with their own club's problems but taking more interest in ManU's problems.?

That's because problems may arise only when teams are in the UCL semi-finals, FA cup finals and on the top of EPL., not when teams get knocked out of all competitions before the real competition begins....like the gooners.

BTW, I want the Gerrard and Co to win the UCL.


----------



## techtronic (May 3, 2007)

Gooners always miss out in the last moment
This year Carling Cup's defeat to Chelsea and last year's defeat to Barca are just a few examples.
And AW always keep saying that his young gooners are firing goals for Arsenal (Still Wondering)
And now eve AW's and Henry's stay at Arsenal are being counted as Dein exited

So all gooner fans, please be concerned abt Arsene and his Gooners rather than pin-pointing other teams.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

AC Milan will crap Loserpool


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> AC Milan will crap Loserpool



See, he's at it again.   Busy with other teams instead of his own.
Liverpool will will UCL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

^^I will talk all arsenal after they kill chelsea at emirates


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^I will talk all arsenal after they kill chelsea at emirates



We are with you.  Kill them.  That will send the EPL trophy to Old Trafford.


----------



## prateek_san (May 3, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> We are with you.  Kill them.  That will send the EPL trophy to Old Trafford.



LMAO 

me also praying for the same


----------



## techtronic (May 3, 2007)

I was unable to see the live match between AC and Man U 
(Office Night Shift).
Just saw the repeat footage in Ten Sports
*Man U deserved to lose to AC who were simply outstanding*.
There was only one decision which Man U could have got leading to a penalty (50/50 Chance) - *Oddo's tackle on Rooney while trying a bicycle kick*
*Ronaldo was simply outclassed by ever dependable Gattuso.*
IMHO the *best players of the night were Fletcher and Vidic *(even though he was not 100% fit, he had the same determination as ever)

Man U's season too much depends on Ronaldo. 
Its becoming a one man show.
I sincerely hope that Carrick and others play a vital role atleast in the game against Chelsea (Premiership) and in the FA Cup Final to show that its a team game.

I was simply overjoyed to see Man U's 9 Team Players in 
PFA's Team of the Year, but now its a concern as United require atleast 3 signings this summer. *Left Winger is inevitable* as Giggs is getting old.
*The Central Midfield requires a good person to hold *
(Hargreaves would be the best IMHO).
*And definitely a Striker* (Larsson is a very good option as he is a experienced player who can quickly adapt himself to the Premiership even though he might be there only for a maximum of 2 Seasons)

And Premiership is definitely open still now as both *Chelsea have to play Arsenal at Emirates and both Man U and Everton at Stamford Bridge* 
and *Man U have to play Man City and Chelsea at City Of Manchester Stadium and Stamford Bridge respectively and on the final day West Ham at Old Trafford.*It could ultimately be the goal difference which could decide who would be the *FA Premier League's Champion.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2007)

^^Huh?I agree with fletcher,but vidic was playing horrible,worst of the lot.
ManU will surely win as long as they do not land any major fuk up


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 4, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> I was unable to see the live match between AC and Man U
> (Office Night Shift).
> Just saw the repeat footage in Ten Sports
> *Man U deserved to lose to AC who were simply outstanding*.
> ...



i don't agree with u completely
 yes ac milan were the better team last night , u know what we were missing...... a dm like gattuso.... so we definetly need hargreaves....& what we lacked was a good leader/motivator like gattuso( i was missing keane & gary neville today   ). & our main defenders rio & gary ....we r not a one man team we created chances but..... we didnt have much possession so their were very few chances.... scholes was not playin his natural game ... he was not tackling(fear of gettin booked) that is why we couldn't win possesion in the middle........





PEOPLE im goin to calcutta could u'll plz tell me where can i get an original man utd shirt & how much will it cost plz reply by today evening


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2007)

ManU's campaign was dismal except the roma match.4 defeats in the UCL.
Oh yeah!I am waiting for cashley's emirates return


----------



## vivektheone (May 4, 2007)

He he finally my prediction about finals has come true....

Now I hope Livepool beat AC Milan too...



			
				vivektheone said:
			
		

> HI Guys,
> 
> Recently I read in a forum that Liverpool is on its way to Champions league glory as the omens say so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2007)

Milan will bring loserpool back to earth like they did to 'the best attack in europe'


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2007)

one thing for sure guys .... Athens will see one heck of a UEFA final .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 4, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Milan will bring loserpool back to earth like they did to 'the best attack in europe'



The dual attack of Dirk Kuyt and Peter Crouch up front with an attacking midfielder like Gerrard is not to be underestimated.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2007)

Whatever,but it is nowhere near manUre,at least on paper.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 4, 2007)

^^^So you are agreeing that ManU's attack force is much better than those of the gooners and Liverpool?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 4, 2007)

^^ he had to agree cuz it is the best...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2007)

But RVN's exit weakened the strikers a lot.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 4, 2007)

not really if we can get saha fit( a big IF) then he is as good as RVN


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2007)

Yup but saha is one of those injury prone players who may never come out of it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 4, 2007)

yup i know that... there r talks of selling him to some club..... i just read anews united r biddin for berbatoav


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2007)

berbatov is nice but not quite good as RVN.

It sounds funny but chelsea have the best attack with Drog,sheva,ballack,lampard,essien,kalou,SWP but they dont score goals for some reason.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 4, 2007)

RVN was only good in his initial years... berbatov is very gooooood have u seen his goals...cum on..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2007)

Tottenham=crappiest team ever


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 4, 2007)

i know ur anger.... but u know berbatov is good


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2007)

well guys SAF is also talking for Huntelaar ......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2007)

Grease bags another award *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007200687,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2007)

yeah Grease ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2007)

Thierry is in Time magazine's most influential persons' list under Heroes and Icons
category for his fight against racism8)
*www.tribalfootball.com/article.php?id=38184

Arsenal's new no. 1?


> ARSENAL are closing in on a £2million deal for Poland keeper Lukasz Fabianski.
> 
> The Legia Warsaw star, 22, jetted to London for talks and a medical on Thursday.
> 
> ...


Source:The sun


----------



## Darthvader (May 5, 2007)

Hides his head in shame.......

Anyway wat was SAF thinking with such a negative formation.
I could not believe it with two holding players.
If they went 4-4-2 their prospects would be much better

Still we have the double


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 5, 2007)

^^and we will get it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2007)

Yeah just like the treble


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 5, 2007)

One step closer. Now waiting for the gooners to kill chel$hit tomorrow. Your Grease 8) helps ManU to win against ManCity 1-0.


----------



## prateek_san (May 5, 2007)

Now we have one hand on EPL for sure........ Chelshit will get screwed again......


----------



## techtronic (May 5, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> i don't agree with u completely
> yes ac milan were the better team last night , u know what we were missing...... a dm like gattuso.... so we definetly need hargreaves....& what we lacked was a good leader/motivator like gattuso( i was missing keane & gary neville today   ). & our main defenders rio & gary ....we r not a one man team we created chances but..... we didnt have much possession so their were very few chances.... scholes was not playin his natural game ... he was not tackling(fear of gettin booked) that is why we couldn't win possesion in the middle........
> 
> PEOPLE im goin to calcutta could u'll plz tell me where can i get an original man utd shirt & how much will it cost plz reply by today evening


I already have two of them.One of them with Number 11 
(My All Time Favourite) and one without any name (Got it as a gift from my UK Friend)

*img367.imageshack.us/img367/4121/giggsxj1.jpg


----------



## Darthvader (May 5, 2007)

Go gooners beat chel$hit


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2007)

Bring on Cashley


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 6, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Yeah just like the treble



just like ur last year UCL

guys did u see michael ball kick ronaldo....man that is way too dirty football.....good that man city lost becuz of him.....

ps- i was hopin somone kicked the ball guy's balls  real hard....durin the match but..... its ok we won


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2007)

yeah,saw it,though it was not hard
Did you saw the headbutt on xabi alonso


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 6, 2007)

up....players r gettin rougher... & playin dirty......4th oficials should also be allowed to book players if the ref misses somethin


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2007)

Yeah just like they caught zizou

Now I know why jose doesn't like KB

*Roy keane's Sunderland has just won the Championship*


----------



## prateek_san (May 6, 2007)

we won we won ........ We r EPL champions ..... . . .thanks Arsenal....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2007)

Damn Adebayor blew it
Congratulations ManU for premiership.


----------



## Darthvader (May 6, 2007)

YE ye  ye ye ye ye ye 
Thanks Gooners for gunning down chel$hit


----------



## prateek_san (May 6, 2007)

yupe arsenal could have won the game easily..... MANU all the way ......*img99.exs.cx/img99/8577/yupi3ti.gif*friendsforever.foren-city.de/images/smiles/a084.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2007)

MANU suckedcouldnt convert 1 damn thing(not ManU)


----------



## prateek_san (May 6, 2007)

GLORY GLORY MAN UTD..........
*friendsforever.foren-city.de/images/smiles/a084.gif
*img99.exs.cx/img99/8577/yupi3ti.gif


----------



## techtronic (May 6, 2007)

What A Record *SAF wins 9/15 Premiership Medals*
*Ryan Giggs wins his 9th Premiership Medal (Go Giggsy Go)*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2007)

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/3167/smanutd5ww.gif*www.yatoula.com/gif/smiley_2/smiley_789.gif

We r the champions,we r the champions....no time for losers  cuz we r the championsssssssssss....my friendddddddd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2007)

loooool SAF spilled the champagne on his pants


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2007)

where did u see that???

just saw the video on youtube...now i know why mouriniho does not kile boulharouz.....& fabregas is tooo good man....why was mouriniho on the pitch goin towards the fans??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2007)

Final score at 10:30,They showed SAF's interview which you can read here.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007210036,00.html

Mour went to his fans urging them to keep their chins up and respect the battlers.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2007)

is their any video available of his celebrations


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2007)

NopeHe just opened the champagne bottle in the studio.
Lol now Chelsea have to give them guard of honor.


----------



## Apollo (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations! WE ABSOLUTELY WON!!! Congrats to Keano too. Will be great to see him coming to Old Trafford and matching his wits with SAF. Can't wait! 

Arsenal played a clean game yesterday. Think that team will grow next season. 

Yeah, Mourinho went over to Chelsea's travelling fan contingent sitting behind the goal posts at the Emirates Stadium and he just kept pointing back at the players, asking the fans to applaud them. At the end of the day, you have to respect Mourinho and the way he kept coming back and haunting United - he just never gave up. 

Now there is much talk about how defeat triggers the determination to excel even more - just ask SAF for waiting it out for three seasons before reclaiming the crown - so expect Chelsea to come back strong next season; hope Mourinho hangs around, he brings his own character to the game. 

We should now focus on the FA Cup as the game at Stramford Bridge is just academic. 

Once again, Congratulations to Manchester United!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2007)

Jose has hijacked Reading midfielder Steve sidwell from New Castle as a possible replacement for Lamps.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007210029,00.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2007)

oooohhhhhhhh i would love that 


some of the banners for the chelsea game that supporters r preparin

"CHAMPIONS SECTION"
&
"JOHN OBI MIKEL LOOK AT WHAT YOU COULD HAVE WON"


Banner for the Chelsea game at the bridge  

1...'Roman, You didn't buy this one did you?' (Referring to Roman buying his foreign legion)

2...'Thanks Chelsea for looking after OUR trophy!' (Says it all)


...'Mour, You can have a penalty today, On us!' (says it all


One London football club:   £90 million

Transfer spending over 3 years:  £500 million

2007: Won only the league cup:  Priceless


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2007)

Those mastercard banners crack me up


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2007)

even i luv it 

hey vimal how cum u appear offline always,,,, ru online?? or u keep login out & loggin in


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2007)

In hidden mode


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2007)

okkk invisible mode..it is


----------



## techtronic (May 7, 2007)

*Dudek rules out English stay*

 Wantaway Liverpool goalkeeper Jerzy Dudek has ruled out staying in England should he leave Anfield.  
Dudek is keen to leave Liverpool in the summer after turning down the chance to sign a new deal.  
The Polish international's current contract expires in the summer and he plans to move on after growing increasingly frustrated at his lack of first team chances. 
A number of clubs are thought to be tracking Dudek, but the 2005 UEFA Champions League hero says he could not imagine himself staying in England as he would not like to play against Liverpool. 
"I am out of contract and I need to play football," Dudek told Daily Star Sunday.   
"I feel hungry to play but it would be impossible for me to stay in England and play for someone else.  
"It will be a step down for me.  
"I can't imagine walking into Anfield on match day , seeing the Kop and then hoping to see Liverpool lose."
Source : *home.skysports.com/list.aspx?hlid=465206&CPID=8&clid=14&lid=2&title=Dudek+rules+out+English+stay


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2007)

Jose reina is the best penalty stopper in Europe.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 7, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Jose reina is the best penalty stopper in Europe.



Edwin Van Dar Sar is the best penalty stopper in Europe. 

Once again, congrats to ManU..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2007)

Reina won his team the FA cup and the semis of UCL by stoping penalties.
VDS is no competition for him.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Reina won his team the FA cup and the semis of UCL by stoping penalties.
> VDS is no competition for him.



VDS is better than him...but both make blunders....& in current form reina is better


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2007)

Are you saying reina is not famous as a penalty stopper?"


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2007)

i am sayin both r equally famous but on current form reina is better


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2007)

I am saying that reina is better penalty stopper,the best in Europe.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2007)

reina has just started .....VDS has been consistently doin it for years


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2007)

wikipedia extract-"Through his time at Villarreal, and now with Liverpool, Reina has gained a reputation for saving a high percentage of penalty kicks."
Espn soccernet extract-"He is seen as something of a spot-kick expert. In 2004/05 he saved seven of the nine penalties Villarreal conceded."


----------



## Apollo (May 7, 2007)

Reina is the best there is right now, in terms of goalies.


----------



## prateek_san (May 8, 2007)

big news Shev might be out of the FA cup finals.....

*home.skysports.com/list.aspx?HLID=...final&lid=&channel=Football_Home&f=rss&clid=8

CHALTON also relegated ...

CHA 0-2 TOT


----------



## wizrulz (May 8, 2007)

bent up for grabs..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2007)

Arsene will talk to real madrid about JA Reyes this week

FRANCK RIBERY has put Manchester United, Arsenal and Chelsea on red alert by claiming he is interested in a move to England.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007210263,00.html

You know where most of the french guys are


----------



## prateek_san (May 8, 2007)

yeah u take Ribery ...we have np


----------



## rahul_becks23 (May 8, 2007)

i like Buffon ......... u know.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2007)

Poor guy is playing in serie B


----------



## prateek_san (May 8, 2007)

yeah but will be back in the next season in the seria A......


----------



## Darthvader (May 8, 2007)

whoa SaF is on a roll with 3 prospective targets to sign besides owen as announced in his press conf

So it will be ribery,deco, and g.bale /berbatov


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2007)

Ribery-You know which club he will join if he comes to England-Arsenal
Deco-Leaving Barca for ManU will be a step down.
Owen-His release cause has passed,so he is not leaving NC for some years.
Berbatov-I hope Tottenham dont repeat their carrick mistake.Martin Jol has also said that Berbatov isn't going to ManU or Chelsea.


----------



## techtronic (May 8, 2007)

Reports claim *Zaragoza have contacted Toffees boss David Moyes* in a bid to establish an asking price for the Spaniard, who made his name at Rangers before later joining Real Sociedad. *Arteta* is contracted to the Goodison Park club until June 2009 and the player's agent Inaki Ibanez has recently held talks with The Toffees over an extension.
Ibanez is expected on Merseyside this week in order to resolve the player's future.
Arteta has been an integral part of the club's successful quest for Uefa Cup football, scoring nine goals in 34 Premiership appearances.
Zaragoza, keen to bolster their midfield for next season, have also been linked with a move for Juventus' Olivier Kapo, who insists his future remains in the Italians' hands.
Kapo has impressed while on a season-long loan at Levante, reportedly catching the eye of both Zaragoza and Real Betis.
Levante could also still tie up a permanent deal for a player valued at €3million (£2million), but Kapo is determined to resist the speculation.
"My contract in Italy does not finish until 2008 and it all depends on Juve," Kapo told the Spanish press.

Info : *home.skysports.com/list.aspx?hlid=465518&CPID=8&clid=11&lid=2&title=Zaragoza+in+Arteta+link

* Manchester City will sell Joey Barton if they receive an offer of £5.5million, according to the midfielder's agent Willie McKay.* 
The England international has seemingly played his last game at Eastlands after being fined and suspended for the rest of the season after an ugly training ground bust-up with Ousmane Dabo. 
The Frenchman has made an official complaint to police after receiving hospital treatment for his injuries in the latest incident to cloud Barton's career at City. 
* The club are now prepared to cut the troublesome star loose, and McKay has revealed they will listen to any offers which match the £5.5million release clause stipulated in Barton's contract. *
"What's happened is very unfortunate," McKay told The Sun.  
"I have spoken to City's chief executive, Alistair Mackintosh, and he told me they want the price that is in Joey's contract.  
"If City get the £5.5million they will be happy and Joey will be sold."  
Everton boss David Moyes enquired about the Merseyside native in January, and reports suggest that Sunderland and Tottenham could also be in the hunt for Barton's signature over the summer.

Info : *home.skysports.com/list.aspx?hlid=465444&CPID=8&clid=43&lid=2&title=City+to+sanction+Barton+sale


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Deco-Leaving Barca for ManU will be a step down.



dude whatever it is but man utd r a much much bigger club than arsenal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> much much bigger


And thats too much


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> And thats too much


ya..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2007)

^^What you are showing is too muchnot the actual difference.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^What you are showing is too muchnot the actual difference.



keep hopin  for the difference to be small but u know it..it is not


----------



## wizrulz (May 9, 2007)

if eto , deco, ronaldhino, saviola are leaving barca...so what will happen of barca ??? ....
only heard kaka mi8 go there for ronaldhino...


----------



## prateek_san (May 9, 2007)

kaka is not leaving Milan......but he has shown interest for playing in EPL if he gets chance .....


----------



## Darthvader (May 9, 2007)

Just coz aresene and henry are in arsenal does not mean that each and every french player shud go to arsenal

And when ribery gets offer from manu and arsenal
he will think should i go to EPL champions or some 4th placed strugglers ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2007)

Yeah some flash in the pan champions!


----------



## wizrulz (May 9, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Just coz aresene and henry are in arsenal does not mean that each and every french player shud go to arsenal
> 
> And when ribery gets offer from manu and arsenal
> he will think should i go to EPL champions or some 4th placed strugglers ??


 chelsea were champs last season..so u knw the answer now..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2007)

Just saw Jose sitting at WWE RAW


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2007)

Arsenal got a new keeper


> ARSENE WENGER has confirmed Arsenal will sign Polish goalkeeper Lukasz Fabianski this summer.
> 
> Fabianski, 22, joins the Gunners from Legia Warsaw as competition for first-choice stopper Jens Lehmann.
> 
> ...


Source:The sun


----------



## Darthvader (May 13, 2007)

Bahhh... with Lehmann commitiing silly mistakes these days u really need an extra goalie


----------



## wizrulz (May 13, 2007)

i.e poom will leave....Fabainksi will be under study for lehman..who has signed a years contract...ALMUNIA....pitty him..agian he is gona stay on bench....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2007)

Lol fitting end to ManUre's season.W.Ham doubling them


----------



## wizrulz (May 13, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Lol fitting end to ManUre's season.W.Ham doubling them



and one beast miss is goan cost us MILLIONS.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2007)

Nah just 1 UCL qualifier,we are getting rid of him anyway


----------



## wizrulz (May 13, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Nah just 1 UCL qualifier,we are getting read of him anyway



u meant 'rid'...dude whats the diff of money u get for 3rd and 4th place any idea..then u will know how much its gona cost us


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2007)

^^ edited
No idea about the losses due to 4th place though


----------



## Apollo (May 14, 2007)

I don't have a recent statistic, but this is what it was in 2004.

*img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=39194143premplaces3416ee9.gif

Premiership winners now stand to earn £50m. The bottom-placed club receives £26.8m. Figures include prize money and TV revenues.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 14, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^ edited
> No idea about the losses due to 4th place though



go find out...then u'll know...what the beast has cost u...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2007)

Where?Tried googling


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 14, 2007)

hwy vishal howcome u changed ur name to arsenal...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2007)

Who the fk is vishal here
I pmd to fatbeing.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 14, 2007)

try live search.. i found it their once but cant find it now...



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Who the fk is vishal here
> I pmd to fatbeing.


if u pm...him he'll do it....do u need to have a certain number of post counts ..or something like that to be considered for name change??


----------



## wizrulz (May 14, 2007)

How many here are GLORY HUNTER fans.....

Because last two years saw many CHELSHIT fans..as they were winning....and now how many have started to support manu ..because it was winning.....


----------



## prateek_san (May 14, 2007)

why do always think like that...... me supporting man Utd from the time PETER SCHMEICHEL was there and others.....we r not plastic fans like the Chelsea's ....


----------



## wizrulz (May 14, 2007)

na not pointing to anyone..but there will be...we had our share when we were UNTOCHABLES ( 49 unbeaten)...so u will haev urs too..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2007)

Yup most of ManUs here are plastic fans.(especially new members)
@ssk-No fixed post counts required.If fatbeing wants to change he will.


----------



## wizrulz (May 14, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Yup most of ManUs here are plastic fans.(especially new members)
> @ssk-No fixed post counts required.If fatbeing wants to change he will.




and many will agian turn gooners here...  ..u know what i mean


----------



## techtronic (May 14, 2007)

I am a proud Red Devil since 1998-99


----------



## geek_rohit (May 15, 2007)

A true fan never changes the team they support. For me its always been Manchester United. Those who change loyalties are not true fans. If you choose your team on the basis of their results, you are not a fan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2007)

CARLOS TEVEZ is heading for a *£30million* move to Real Madrid.

But West Ham will not see a penny of any fee for the striker whose goal kept them in the Premiership.

The Hammers tore up their agreement with Tevez’s owner Kia Joorabchian so the South American star could play in their last three games of the season.
Read on- *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007220197,00.html


----------



## geek_rohit (May 15, 2007)

The Sun is crap, these kind of stuff are mostly rumours.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2007)

So,what more do you expact from a tabloidBut WH not getting money looks true to me.


----------



## geek_rohit (May 15, 2007)

Yeah right...atleast it keeps the people happy with all sorts of rumours and speculations


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2007)

I have seen many of the 'rumors' come true.Like the recent Glenn Roeder sack.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2007)

geek_rohit said:
			
		

> *The Sun is crap*, these kind of stuff are mostly rumours.


 looool

www.thesun.co.uk is our Arsenal Boy's fav. place to hang-in

full of bulls.hit.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2007)

That is the best thing out thereAt least best for a football follower.


----------



## geek_rohit (May 15, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I have seen many of the 'rumors' come true.Like the recent Glenn Roeder sack.


That was quite obvious, Newcastle was not happy with him, so he was on his way out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2007)

Its official now

SAM ALLARDYCE has been handed the Newcastle job.
The ex-Bolton boss has signed a three-year contract at St James' Park today.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2007)

just read it on 4thegame

The good news: Man utd have apparently finally agreed an £18m fee for Owen Hargreaves

now this is amazing...baptista & reyes

ARSE IN FOR SAVIOLA 
Arsenal and Real Madrid's suits will be seeing a lot of each other this summer. First of all, of course, they'll be trying to hammer out some sort of a deal for Julio Baptista and Jose Reyes, because as far as the Gossip Column can tell, neither team wants either of them. 

And secondly, if you believe the Daily Express, because men from both clubs will be hanging around Barcelona this summer, trying to persuade Javier Saviola to join them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2007)

But AW said he could make use of reyes in some formations. like 3-4-3


----------



## wizrulz (May 15, 2007)

ARSENAL will never play 3-4-3....they can play 4-3-3


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2007)

Yeah I meant 3 upfront.


----------



## techtronic (May 15, 2007)

Fifa to investigate Tevez row

 Fifa has confirmed that it will step into the Carlos Tevez row and investigate whether the Premier League were correct in their decision to fine West Ham, rather than dock them points for breaching rules.West Ham were hit with a £5.5million fine after an independent commission found the club guilty of having a third-party agreement.The furore caused by the Premier League's decision not to dock points incensed the other clubs that were involved at the foot of the table, with relegated Sheffield United proposing legal action.Uefa has previously confirmed that it will not become embroiled in the on-going saga, but Fifa president Sepp Blatter is of no such inclination, and he is planning a thorough investigation."We will look at this - and not only if we are asked, we will do it anyway," Blatter told a media briefing in Zurich."We will ask for the file once it has been decided how and why the decision was made."If we feel something was wrong in this decision then we have to open our file."Blatter continued to confirm that in terms of timescale a 'decision would have to be taken immediately.'Fifa does have jurisdiction over individual clubs following a ruling by the Swiss federal court and this means that should it see fit, West Ham could be hit with further sanctions accordingly."Yes we have the power," Blatter concluded."The Swiss federal court has made a ruling by saying that Fifa and its associations have the right and the power to use all 14 sanctions of the disciplinary code starting with a warning and ending with exclusion of a member via relegation and deduction of points."West Ham will, though, be relieved to hear Blatter state that according to Fifa files, the transfer of Tevez and Javier Mascherano from Corinthians had complied with international transfer regulations."We will monitor this situation very carefully and once this situation is dealt with by the league and the FA we will ask for the files and have a look because we have the right and the responsibility to see how such cases are dealt with."The matter is linked with a club in Brazil - Corinthians - and with the ownership of this club and the ownership of the two players.
"According to our files the transfer of Tevez was done correctly according to the international transfer of players." 

City considering Koeman move

Manchester City are considering an approach for PSV Eindhoven coach Ronald Koeman, according to reports.Stuart Pearce was dismissed on Monday after a disappointing season at Eastlands, and City chairman John Wardle has apparently already held talks with potential investor Thaksin Shinawatra about a successor.Shinawatra is believed to favour a foreign coach if he does complete a takeover, and former Ajax and Benfica coach Koeman has emerged as a leading candidate for the job.Koeman, whose PSV side won the Eredivisie on the last day of the season, recently agreed to stay at the club for at least another season.However, criticism from chairman Frits Schuitema had previously led to unrest, and the former Holland international has also become frustrated by the limited resources available to Dutch sides.And with City now actively looking for a manager, Koeman could be given a route into the Premiership."I am a person who likes to go outside of Holland," he told the Daily Mail. "It is good for your experience."I like the way they play in England, how the people react. I think it is a pleasure to work there."The possibilities for most English clubs are much bigger because of their money. So, maybe."

Gomes linked to Hammers

Benfica's Nuno Gomes says he is ready to make a move to the Premiership.The 30-year-old Portuguese striker is believed to be a target of West Ham.
Gomes has been watched by scouts from Upton Park and has spoken to his Portugal team-mate Luis Boa Morte about a possible £3million move to the East End."It is an attractive opportunity to play in England because I have always enjoyed watching it on television," Gomes told the Daily Mirror.
"I have watched my Portuguese team-mates Ricardo Carvalho and Paulo Ferreira and it makes me believe I can make a move to England.
"I'm happy at Benfica but a proposition to Europe would be my last big deal. I am ready for an English adventure."

Source : skysports.planetfootball.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2007)

Oh crap that Koeman guy know nothing except putting 10 men behind the ball and defend all the time


----------



## techtronic (May 16, 2007)

Platini to introduce two referees per game ?

UEFA president Michel Platini has said he wants two more referees in each soccer match to reduce the number of controversial decisions.'My idea is to increase the number of referees,' Platini told French magazine France Football in an interview released on Tuesday. 'Refereeing with three people is obsolete. Three referees can't see everything.'In addition to the referee and the two linesmen, Platini wants two more officials who would stay next to the goals and could monitor what happens in the penalty areas.
'I propose two more referees, who would be over 45 and would not have to run because they would stay next to the goals,' the former France playmaker said.'We have to show the world that we're against unfairness and want to move towards fewer errors.'
Platini said he was against the use of electronic devices and video to assist referees.'There is a risk with electronic systems to dehumanise soccer,' he said.'If television channels want to be the bosses of refereeing, they can stand for election,' he added.

Info : ESPN Soccernet


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2007)

Still,they won't see penalties at Old Trafford.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 16, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Still,they won't see penalties at Old Trafford.



man u seriously have issues .......or maybe u r jealous...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2007)

Ask Sheffield,ask any team in PL about this


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 16, 2007)

^^^Or maybe Hose Moaninho , who moans about penalties all the time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2007)

First he is Jose not Hose.Then you cant deny that manU got unfair advantage whole season at OT.Ask any manager.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 16, 2007)

^^^Jose=Hose...made the change deliberately.....Just like Mourinho=Moaninho


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 16, 2007)

my new avatar........the avatar is not that good....will find better & bigger pictures...& replace those small ones.......thanx for the inspiration vimal 

ps- vimal cud u tell me where did u get those exact 80x80 pics.....

sorry man was jus confused with vishal & vimal


----------



## s18000rpm (May 16, 2007)

who the fk is Vishal here??? 

if you're talking about Arsenal_Gunners, then he's Vimal (aka a**av)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=498332&postcount=810


JOSE MOURINHO ARRESTED(sun exclusive)


> Mourinho nicked in dog row
> 
> By MIKE SULLIVAN
> and BEN ASHFORD
> ...


----------



## wizrulz (May 16, 2007)

heard latest biggest rumuor

ZLATAN Ibrahimovic to arsenal.....adn henry out for 30 mil.......
thats good rumour....

but better one is 
9mil owen to arsenal to team with henry.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2007)

wow zlatan is really good,but TT must stay.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2007)

transfer news....4thegame.com

WENGER LEAVING WITH HENRY?
Who? - Arsene Wenger and Thierry Henry
Where are they? - Arsenal
What are they linked with? - An Exit Among all the lovely lounges at Ashburton Grove is there a departure lounge? Because that's where you will find Arsene Wenger and his mate Thierry Henry according to the ever-reliable British press today. Arsene has apparently fallen out with the Arsenal board over something or another, so rather than doing the decent mature thing of talking it over he's going to quit and take Thierry Henry with him. Actually, he's probably going to talk it over but that doesn't make for much of a story. Wenger's never managed in Spain so that will surely be his next destination. Unless you happen to be a delusional Manchester City fan in which case you think he's joining your club...LOL..

CHELSEA TO SIGN PLAYER THEY ALREADY OWN
Who? - Alex
Where is he? - PSV
Who is he linked with? - Chelsea
Chelsea will be bringing Brazilian defender Alex to Stamford Bridge this summer. It will cost them £0.50p (not including his bus fare. Is this proof that after years of paying over the odds for players Chelsea have snapped up the best bargain in world football? 50p for a player? Nope, it is proof that Chelsea already own him and under a strange clause in his PSV contract he can move to them for $1. So they are paying to get a player they already own. That's the Chelsea way of doing business.

CHELSEA SELLING MAKELELE
Who? - Claude Makelele
Where is he? - Chelsea
Who is he linked with? - Villarreal
Plenty of players are set to depart Stamford Bridge this summer though, and apparently one of them is Claude Makelele. Despite being the man who does all the ugly but necessary work in front of the back four, Chelsea are prepared to let the aging Makelele finish his career in Spain. Their loss if you ask us...

UNITED WEIGH UP VIDUKA
Who? - Mark Viduka
Where is he? - Middlesbrough
Who is he linked with? - Manchester United
Middlesbrough's move for Mark Viduka may be hijacked - by Manchester United! Sir Alex, never afraid of bringing in a veteran (remember Andy Goram?) is interested in a one-year deal that would see Viduka providing an extra dimension (and Viduka is a man of impressive dimensions...LOL..) to the United attack. Having Viduka's experience to call on could allow Ferguson to introduce Giuseppe Rossi and Dong Fangzhuo into the side while ensuring at least one striker has plenty of Premiership know how. It would also enable to United to spend their transfer kitty on Owen Hargreaves, Nani and Gareth Bale.....viduka will do..he'll be as a backup i guess

SO LJUNG FREDDIE
Who? - Freddie Ljungberg
Where is he? - Arsenal
Who is he linked with? - Newcastle, Portsmouth, Aston Villa, Lyon, Villarreal, After years of tireless service, a string of fine performances and the appreciation of millions of fans, it seems Freddie Ljungberg's time as a Calvin Klein model may be coming to an end. Wait, hang on, there's a crossed wire here somewhere. It seems that after all that stuff we just mentioned, Freddie Ljungberg's time as an Arsenal player may be coming to an end. The rise of Wenger's latest generation of talents coupled with Ljungberg's injury problems have led to limited chances for the Swede and, having hit 30, his days at the notoriously youthful Arsenal are coming to an end. Plenty of clubs in the Premiership would be interested in acquiring Ljungberg's experience and skills though after nine years at Arsenal there are question marks over whether he will want to stay in the Premiership. A move to France or Spain seems more likely where the preparation would be similar to that practised at Arsenal and the pace/physical demands of the league could see his career extended for a good few years yet.

ps- united fans..how do u like my new signature?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2007)

Henry and wenger will not leave,at least not till 2008.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2007)

u never know..what can happen in football ..they may leave....
one bad news or should i say good news...our "evergreen" injured saha is most probably leavin..he has had a fight with SAF & even missed the season end team dinner....

ps-im sad cuz i really liked saha but hes always injured ... so i guess it will be better for the team


----------



## prateek_san (May 19, 2007)

Saha will be out of team for sure... cuz SAF is looking forward for Huntelaar "The Hunter".....


----------



## techtronic (May 19, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> Saha will be out of team for sure... cuz SAF is looking forward for Huntelaar "The Hunter".....



Bringing in Huntelaar and Wesley Snijder will reap more benefits


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2007)

Chelsea are the FA cup champions.Well done CFC and Jose.
You have won it all now.

Ps-Where was Ronaldo,I didnt see him against us,liverpool,chelsea,milan and now today....

Um..ManU fans,are you there???Or have you changed teams


----------



## techtronic (May 19, 2007)

Red Devils always doze off in the last moment this season.
First it was against The Gunners in the home and away games in the premiership, then it was against AC Milan at home (defenders were sleeping when Kaka scored the second goal) and now finally in the FA Cup Final when nobody even bothered to go near Obi Mikel (the final pass was definitely worth the Cup)

I really don't know why this is happening, but this team can in no way be compared to the Treble winning team of 1998/99 especially goalie Peter Schmeichel (always invincible)


----------



## prateek_san (May 19, 2007)

wo dude it wasnt Mikel...it was lampard.....watever man we defended better than the milan match.....but i reckon we should have won the match .......... but still will feel sad.....but hey ..we have got the new season to look now for new things..........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2007)

I can see some plastic fans breaking away.(not pointing to anybody here)
Professor was right about manU dozing off in last few minutes.Chelsea was a far underpowered team with not even 16 players in their squad and Cashley barely fit.

But on a serious note,jose is on his way to become the greatest.Greater than Sir Alex and Mr. Wenger, greater than Sir Matt Busby.


----------



## prateek_san (May 19, 2007)

^ i dont agree Jose becoming greatest.......its not that i only like SAF .... he just not that kinda person....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2007)

6 trophies in 3 years must take some doing.He has already won 12 pieces of silverware in his short career.


----------



## techtronic (May 20, 2007)

@Arsenal_Gunners - Me a Professor, you must be kidding 
dursleyin - It was Mikel who first flicked the ball to Drogba then only the magic moment happened Drogs-Lamps-Drogs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2007)

Professor=Mr.Wenger's nickname
So,Is Ronaldo a big match player?


----------



## techtronic (May 20, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> 6 trophies in 3 years must take some doing.He has already won 12 pieces of silverware in his short career.


How 12 buddy ?
Anyway, amazing CV for Jose


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2007)

^^6 with Chelsea,6 with Porto

    * With F.C. Porto:
          o Portuguese Championships (2): 2002/03; 2003/04
          o SuperCup Cândido de Oliveira: 2003
          o Cup of Portugal: 2002/03
          o UEFA Cup: 2002/03
          o UEFA Champions League: 2003/04

* With Chelsea FC:
          o FA Premier League (2): 2004/05; 2005/06
          o Football League Cup (2): 2004/05, 2006/07
          o FA Cup: 2007
          o FA Community Shield: 2005

Source:Wikipedia.



> Fergie fumes at Jose antics
> 
> By ANDREW HAIGH
> May 19, 2007
> ...


Source:the sun

Come on fergie,we all know Giggs' momentum pushed GK behind the line.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 20, 2007)

Bad luck yesterday. Hoping the new season will bring more trophies. And it is pathetic to compare Hose with SAF. SAF has been there for all over 20 seasons at Old Trafford.

And people here speaking of the Chel$hits winning the trophy....What about the goal scored by Giggs that was disallowed?. The ball was over the line. And don't tell me Giggs fouled Cech....It was the momentum that took the ball over the line. 

The gooners are shouting here as if they won the quadruple. They should be reminded that they have no silverware this season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2007)

^^Dude be fair,it wasn't a goal.You know this too.Cech DID NOT spill the ball.Giggs carried him over the line.

About Jose and SAF.Results matter not time.Jose is on his way to win mour in less time than SAF
About us shouting,huh as if we can't express our opinions without any silverware.So,get done with this "no trophies so shut up" rubbish.Face it,Chelsea won more than you this season.

MANCHESTER UNITED target Owen Hargreaves is set to leave Bayern Munich according to club president Franz Beckenbauer.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007230216,00.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 20, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> But on a serious note,jose is on his way to become the greatest.Greater than Sir Alex and Mr. Wenger, greater than Sir Matt Busby.



he is a good manager but mind u he will never be the greatest becuz he is cocky & a rude piece of ****....u have to be humble look at SAF & AW.....

& he even talked abt ronaldo being uneducated..& taunted him abt that.& abt being from a poor family ...hitting below the belt is not at all a sign of a gr8 manager...

& last thing is that he has so much resources at chelsea that even a not so good manager could win a trophy...

now do u get my point......one more thing even if he wins 100 trophies he will never be knighted becuz of his behaviour & character.....u now even i liked him when he did so much at porto with such little resources but...after cumin to england his behaviour has really ticked me off

owen hargreaves has joined united 

*www.4thegame.com/club/mufc/news/204162/bayern_confirm_owen_transfer.html



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> 
> Face it,Chelsea won more than you this season.



dude carling cup is useles...Fa cup is important but what is better than both these put together it is the league.....playing well throughout the year & winning so many matches ...this shows that man utd r the real champions...do u get it now!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> he is a good manager but mind u he will never be the greatest becuz he is cocky & a rude piece of ****....u have to be humble look at SAF & AW.....


 I am sorry-the job of manager is to give results,not humble speeches.
And dont call SAF humble(with all those abuses in interviews)



> he has so much resources at chelsea that even a not so good manager could win a trophy


 About those resources,that guy won the UCL at a small club like Porto( you said it yourself) and what did Ranieri win under Abramovich?nothing



> dude carling cup is useles...Fa cup is important but what is better than both these put together it is the league.....playing well throughout the year & winning so many matches ...this shows that man utd r the real champions...do u get it now!!!!!!


silverware is silverware,chelsea fought their way to win it.They defeated a very capable Arsenal side in the final.
Maybe ManU were *slightly* better than chelsea this season.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 20, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> And silverware is silverware.Maybe ManU were slightly better than chelsea this season.



man utd was better u agree....after all u had to agree cuz it is a fact..& silverware is silverware....ok so let us win the league every year & u win the carling cup...u will be happy right  cuz silverware is silverware


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2007)

Team which wins the league is always better.But you cant deny the importance of Cups.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 20, 2007)

now that u have said the right thing...im leavin good night 

plz check out this thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58301


----------



## prateek_san (May 20, 2007)

finally we have got a keane type of player in the squad..... congrats Owen......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2007)

^^ yup we have a keane or a gattuso type


----------



## techtronic (May 21, 2007)

Now lets see where Carrick, Park, Fletcher and Scholes fit in.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2007)

park & fletch will be on bench now it seems like either carrick or scholes will have to be a sub


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 23, 2007)

steve sidwell has joined chel$ki....good move to become rich...but as a carrer move..very bad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2007)

Ok the biggest game of the season is here.
Go Meeelan8)


----------



## prateek_san (May 23, 2007)

yuppe.... MEELAN all the way.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2007)

my eyes will be on Ronaldo killer-Gattuso


----------



## prateek_san (May 24, 2007)

i wont  be watching the complete match ..... will be checking the score regularly....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2007)

1-0 to milan.Lucky goal(handball)for inzaghi.
Liverpool are clearly playing better.


----------



## prateek_san (May 24, 2007)

that was a clear Handball wat a stupid refereeing ..... 



i want this to happen       
*home.skysports.com/list.aspx?HLID=...urn&lid=&channel=Football_Home&f=rss&clid=120


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2007)

I want sheva to dominate premiership(ofcourse not as much as TT)


----------



## prateek_san (May 24, 2007)

TT ???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2007)

Thierry


----------



## prateek_san (May 24, 2007)

then why TT it should have been TH


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2007)

TT is his nickname

2-0 Meeelan have taken the revenge


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 24, 2007)

Its 2-1 now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2007)

Lol what a shame,3 PL teams in semi final and the title goes to Italy.Take that "the best league in the world"


----------



## prateek_san (May 24, 2007)

man i just couldnt understand that ru a EPL lover or a Critic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2007)

I am an arsenal fan,not an epl fanI dont care if any other english team wins the title or not.

Arsene should get this guy 
*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/04_03/gattusoDM_468x328.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2007)

yipeeeee! milan won...u know we got defeated by the champions..but chel$ki were defeated by the runner ups  so we r the better team


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2007)

^^ so we beat you this means we are the epl winners.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^ so we beat you this means we are the epl winners.


no no u  r gettin the whole concept wrong....u were the better team at that time  now that we lost to milan & chel$ki to liverpool we r the better team for the time being


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2007)

Now there is one more "big 4" team with us which has won F-all this season


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2007)

here's a nice football article 

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_2144225,00.html

Cesc Fabregas' Worst Miss Of The Season 
Winner: Missing an open goal against CSKA Moscow after rounding the goalkeeper.
Runner-Up: Missing the ball altogether whilst standing four yards in front of an unguarded net against Reading in March. Sixty minutes later he scored his first Premiership goal of the season - an own goal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2007)

Lol nice.But how come 'the beast' didnt get a mention

ManU is planning to offer tottenham 27.5 million + Saha for Berbatov.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007240080,00.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 25, 2007)

the 2nd part is here

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_2146128,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2007)

LoolBut again Julio did not get a mention

Its official now,McLooser ate his words and recalled becks.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007240262,00.html


----------



## Apollo (May 27, 2007)

Ribery headed for Bayern


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2007)

WTH he said he would not go to germany


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 30, 2007)

Giggs quit Wales in a shock decision. *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007240658,00.html


----------



## wizrulz (May 30, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^

JUST TO EXTEND his days in MANU


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2007)

(900th post)
Hernan Crespo's chelsea career is over,he will not be recalled from milan.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007250083,00.html
I thought they were really going to call him back as DD and kalou will be playing in African nations' cup.

Thierry has once again turned down any rumors of Barca transfer.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007250003,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (May 31, 2007)

thnks for the update.....


----------



## techtronic (May 31, 2007)

*Man U land Nani and Anderson*

Manchester United have agreed deals to sign Sporting Lisbon's Nani and Porto starlet Anderson.

The midfield duo are regarded as two of the best young talents in Europe and they have been chased by several of Europe's top clubs.

However, United have stolen a march on their rivals by luring the pair to Old Trafford.

United chief executive David Gill and assistant manager Carlos Queiroz flew to Lisbon on Wednesday to hold talks with Sporting regarding Portuguese international Nani and they have quickly agreed a move for the exciting winger.

Nani is highly-rated in Portugal and has been likened to current United star Cristiano Ronaldo.

Tottenham have been credited with an interest in Nani, but United have won the race for his signature.

Brazilian ace Anderson has been widely dubbed 'the new Ronaldinho'.

Anderson has enjoyed a successful season with Porto, helping them win the Portuguese championship.

The 19-year-old has attracted the interest of a host of clubs including Chelsea and Barcelona, but United have agreed an undisclosed fee with Porto for the exciting midfielder.

Both players have agreed personal terms with United and they are due to have a medicals at the club in the near future.

A United statement read: ""Manchester United is delighted to announce it has agreed terms in principle with FC Porto and Sporting Lisbon for the purchase of the registrations of Anderson and Nani.

"Personal terms have been agreed and a formal announcement will take place once the necessary administrative procedures, including medicals, have been completed."

Should the duo tie up the minor details of the moves they will become United's first signings of the summer. 

Info : *home.skysports.com/list.aspx?hlid=469458&CPID=8&clid=1&lid=2&title=United+land+Nani+and+Anderson


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2007)

31 million now+18 for hargreaves=48 million already+fergie want to buy a striker too.
add to that 17 for carrick,31 for rooney(excluding 18 of wage),some record deals with ronaldo(and rio ferdinand)
Heh!and you guys blame chelsea for trying to 'buy' the trophies.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2007)

dude we  r buyin players.from.. earned money that we got by winning trophies...we r not buyin 10-11 players ...or spending 500 million in 3 years..we have more academy players in our team than chelsea ..& do arsenal have many academy players...thay have all been bought from different continents...

ps-- now r team is goin to be a really excitin one....nai,anderson,ronaldo,rooney & rossi


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2007)

^^No,but arsenal groom players,not some ready made "wonderkid" stuff,even thierry henry is an Arsenal product.
We all know glazers are paying for it,as you have won just 1 trophy in what, 3-4 years.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^No,but arsenal groom players,not some ready made "wonderkid" stuff,even thierry henry is an Arsenal product.
> We all know glazers are paying for it,as you have won just 1 trophy in what, 3-4 years.


we have won many trophies before that so we did work hard to reach where we are..what have chelski done..have they won trophies??? no... 

uniteds money was earned through success, chelseas wealth was generated by one individual. if any club comes into money they are going to spend it. i.e.pompey.

Last season we lost Keane, then sold Ruud £10 mil, Mikel £12 mil and David Jones £1 mil = £23 mil sales.

We signed Carrick £14 mil rising to £18 mil.

That results in a transfer profit of £5 mil. Impossible to buy the title without actually spending. People like to say this every time when we have a history of bringing players through like Beckham, Giggs, Scholes...ect



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Heh!and you guys blame chelsea for trying to 'buy' the trophies.


whatever we do...we get the trophies

u dont !!!!!!!!!!!!

& this is for united fans...watch the skills of anderson...amazing 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJe9JgzWv4E&mode=related&search=


----------



## prateek_san (May 31, 2007)

i always felt that we needed a Brazilian..... and we might have got one.... 

YAAR that was awesome stuff...... brazilians can really play well man..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2007)

@ssk Lol You saying that ManU "earned" all the money?
and don't forget,you didnt win 'trophie_*s*_'


----------



## techtronic (May 31, 2007)

@ least, we won the premiership this year.
I agree with ssk_the_gr8. Without Abrahamovich's Money Power, Chelsea would not be the team they are now.


----------



## Apollo (May 31, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> & this is for united fans...watch the skills of anderson...amazing
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJe9JgzWv4E&mode=related&search=


Impressive. And I just checked out Nani and the prospect of watching these two teaming up with Rooney, Ronaldo, Giggs and others in attacking midfield is mouthwatering. I just hope they jell in and settle down quickly at life in Old Trafford.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2007)

they would be at their best after giggs' and scholes' retirement.


----------



## Apollo (May 31, 2007)

I don't think we'd have to wait that long, honestly. I don't think SAF will throw them into the thick of things straight away, but it will be a gradual process. He definitely has long term plans for them - I think it is safe to say that . I just don't want to see a repeat episode of the likes of Kleberson, when he promised so much but failed to live upto the expectations.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2007)

No,they are direct replacement of oldies,I cant see them getting a regular place with giggs and scholes playing.The Nani guy is a left winger(giggs' position)
and Anderson prefers central midfield(scholes' position)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 1, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> @ssk Lol You saying that ManU "earned" all the money?
> and don't forget,you didnt win 'trophie_*s*_'


u seem to forget the number of trophies we have won in the last decade or so.....thats why i am saying we earned it.....how many have u won ..bloody*ganjataz.com/smileys/01-grayball/images/02gb-bubble-loser.gif

utd fans check out these links to know abt our new signings 

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=432325

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=432328

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=432329

and this quotes article is for everyone...a nice read..their r also 3 other parts look for them at the bottom of the page

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_2159211,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 1, 2007)

dude we know everything ...but thanks..... 
yupe really great signings by Man UTD .....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope Brazil get their butts stuffed tonight


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 2, 2007)

ENG 1-1 Brasil


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2007)

Damn,Brazil drew it but thanks to Gilberto of Arsenal(he was the man of the match unlike some Manure players who didnt even see the ball)


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 2, 2007)

dude Gilberto didnt score the goal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2007)

^^So?He provided the assist and stopped england the whole time.(also scored a disallowed goal)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2007)

hey dude....stp bout this crap brazil..hey saw the perfect free kick by becks??....terrys header..and ronaldinho is best at giin away balls after pamperin wid it..england rocks..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah whatever.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 2, 2007)

A bit late, but here's the trophy celebration. Sorry if it's a repost.

*www.manutd24.com/premiership-champions-06-07-special/video-epl-trophy-presentation-0607/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2007)

Look at the grease boy


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 2, 2007)

Get to know... Anderson
With a deal in place to bring Anderson to Old Trafford from FC Porto, here's 10 things you need to know about the Brazilian midfielder...

1 His full name is Anderson Luis de Abreu Oliveira.

2 He signed for Brazilian Club Gremio in 1993. When he was just five years old.

3 Made his first team debut for Gremio when he was 18 years old.

4 He appeared at the FIFA U17 World Cup and won the Adidas Golden Ball for the most valuable player of the tournament. Previous winners include Cesc Fabregas of Arsenal.

5 During his time at Gremio, he helped them to win promotion to Brazil’s top division, scoring the crucial goal in a game against Nautico.

6 Anderson made only five first team appearances for Gremio before joining FC Porto.

7 This season for FC Porto, he appeared in 15 games, nine of them from the start and grabbed two goals. But he would have played more frequently were it not for a broken leg suffered in October. 

8 In eighteen months at FC Porto, he won two Portuguese titles including a domestic double in 2005/2006.

9 Brazil’s World Cup winning coach Mario Zagallo said of Anderson “everything suggests that he is going to be a superstar, a prodigy as he has undisputable quality.”

10 Despite having never appeared for Brazil at full international level, he has been called up by Brazil coach Dunga for the Copa America in Venezuela next month.

Source :


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2007)

Roy keane is bidding for Paul scholes for - 2 million LOL
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007250538,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 2, 2007)

wow...... 

he might leave cuz owen and others r here ....lets see wat happens


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2007)

Nah,manu will not sell him for 2 million.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> wow......
> 
> he might leave cuz owen and others r here ....lets see wat happens



r u out of ur mind...hes my favourite player..if he goes i'll be really sad....

SAF wont sell him i'm pretty sure...otherwise the fans wont forgive him i wont


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2007)

so what,SAF will retire soon anyway


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 2, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> r u out of ur mind...hes my favourite player..if he goes i'll be really sad....
> 
> SAF wont sell him i'm pretty sure...otherwise the fans wont forgive him i wont



dude he is one my fav too .... i also dont want that to happen but this might be possible

Get to know... Nani

ManUtd.com picks out 10 things you should know about rapid winger Nani...

1 His full name is Luis Carlos Almeida da Cunha.

2 His first club as a boy was Real De Massama before joining the youth set up at Sporting Lisbon.

3 He broke into the first team at Sporting Lisbon when he was just eighteen-years-old.

4 In the 2006/2007 season, he made 29 appearances for the first team scoring five goals along the way.

5 He helped Sporting Lisbon win the 06/07 Portuguese Cup.

6 Nani appeared for Portugal's Under 21s in the summer of 2006, appearing in all three games that Portugal played in the tournament.

7 He first strode into the spotlight with a wonder goal in the Champions League against Spartak Moscow.

8 In September 2006, he won man of the match and scored on his international debut for Portugal against Denmark.

9 As a child, Nani played football with former Portsmouth and Everton midfielder Manuel Fernandes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2007)

Ryan giggs played his last game as a wales player today.
Wales 0 - 0 Czech re.
Wales are out of euro 08.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 3, 2007)

Get to know... Hargreaves

Discover some quirky stats and facts about United's new signing...

1 Hargreaves’ father played for Bolton Wanderers and Wigan Athletic before emigrating to Canada.

2 Owen left Canadian club Calgary Foothills in 1997 to join the youth team set-up at Bayern Munich.

3 Hargreaves made his first team debut for Bayern Munich aged 19 in August 2000.

4 Due to his parents' nationality, he was eligible to turn out for any of the home nations, Canada or Germany.

5 In 2000, he was first called up by Howard Wilkinson for the England Under 21 squad.

6 Hargreaves won his first international cap for England in a 2-0 friendly defeat to Holland at White Hart Lane in August 2001.

7 In seven years of professional football, Owen Hargreaves has never been show a red card.

8 In his career with Bayern Munich, Hargreaves won four Bundesliga titles and three German Cups. He also scooped UEFA Champions League and Intercontinental winners' medals in 2001.

9 In the past he has been at the forefront of a campaign to get more people to holiday in Germany.

10 Even though he has never been a prolific goalscorer, he did become the first player to score in Bayern Munich’s new home, the Allianz Arena in a 3-0 win over Borussia Monchengladbach in August 2005.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2007)

> ARSENAL are close to signing Auxerre right-back Bakari Sagna for £6million.
> 
> Sagna, recently voted France’s best player in his position by his fellow players, was in the national squad for the first time for Saturday’s Euro 2008 qualifying win over Ukraine.
> 
> ...


 source:the sun
Whew!Finally we are buying somebody.

*Ex chelsea boss ranieri is the new Juventus manager*
He snubbed man city for this job.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007250769,00.html


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 6, 2007)

Is the match between England and Estonia today telecast live? If yes, when and in which channel?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2007)

I cant remember england israel or england andorra being showed.
It will be a bore match anyway


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 6, 2007)

FABREGAS CONFIRMS HE IS UNSETTLED AT ARSENAL 
Already fretting over the intentions of Thierry Henry, Cesc Fabregas has further undermined the mood at Arsenal by admitting that he is unsettled at the club. 

"It could be that I have doubts. Before I was very sure and I signed for eight years. I was sure that this was the ideal club for me but now maybe I am not so sure when I see that the coach has not renewed his contract, that the president has gone and I don't know what Thierry Henry is going to do. These are all things that could have an influence on my future," the youngster told a newspaper in his native Spain. 

"If Wenger goes I'm 90% sure I will leave. I identify the team with him, and without Wenger, Arsenal wouldn't be the same."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 7, 2007)

:yawns: old crap,looks like he says the same thing every other week
He is going nowhere.Let me tell you he didn't even say that,its a news made up by tabloids.

Chelsea's new electric yellow shirt leaked
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007260080,00.html

ENGLAND 3-0 ESTONIA
Crouch,Cole and Owen scored
Beckham created two goals even with an injured ankle.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> FABREGAS CONFIRMS HE IS UNSETTLED AT ARSENAL
> Already fretting over the intentions of Thierry Henry, Cesc Fabregas has further undermined the mood at Arsenal by admitting that he is unsettled at the club.
> 
> "It could be that I have doubts. Before I was very sure and I signed for eight years. I was sure that this was the ideal club for me but now maybe I am not so sure when I see that the coach has not renewed his contract, that the president has gone and I don't know what Thierry Henry is going to do. These are all things that could have an influence on my future," the youngster told a newspaper in his native Spain.
> ...


dude i keep readin this at various times.on various sites..so i have to post it...

chelsea's new shirt is .....wow im speechless


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 7, 2007)

Anderson's Work permit on hold.
UNITED will compile a team of experts to argue the Reds' case in their bid to gain a work permit for Brazilian Anderson.

The club are expecting a red-tape battle to secure the services of the 19-year-old.

The immigration department at the Home Office are set to reject United's first official application for a permit to allow Anderson to move to England from Porto.

The Reds agreed last week a move in principle for the midfielder at a cost of £17m.

However, the transfer will be conditional on the South American teenager successfully getting a work permit.

The first application will almost certainly be rejected, as Anderson does not meet the criteria set by the Home Office.

Imports into the Premier League have to have played in 75 per cent of their country's international matches over the last two years.

Anderson, however, has not even made his full international debut for Brazil.

He is in World Cup-winning Brazilian Dunga's squad for the Copa America that begins this month in Venezuela but that will cut no ice officially with the bureaucrats.

United, though, will be allowed to appeal and club lawyers and witnesses will then be allowed to present Old Trafford's case.

United have had previous experience of the process when they signed Korean Ji-sung Park from PSV Eindhoven.

The Reds called on the then PSV coach Guus Hiddink to help argue Park's case.

The Dutchman's input in explaining how Park would enhance the quality of the Premier League helped the permit to be granted.

United are most likely to send Sir Alex Ferguson's assistant Carlos Queiroz to help put forward the argument for Anderson but may also call Porto coach Jesualdo Ferreira. to present Anderson's qualities.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Anderson's Work permit on hold.
> UNITED will compile a team of experts to argue the Reds' case in their bid to gain a work permit for Brazilian Anderson.
> 
> The club are expecting a red-tape battle to secure the services of the 19-year-old.
> ...



hope he gets the permit..but i would be happy with nani & hargreaves only ...cuz brazillians seem to flop in EPL or should i say the english weather


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah he should get it,denilson had the same case.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Yeah he should get it,denilson had the same case.


just hopin that he gets it......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2007)

Transfers so far:



> ARSENAL
> 
> IN: Lukasz Fabianski (Legia Warsaw, £2m)
> 
> ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 11, 2007)

mention the source vimal?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2007)

I have just one source: T-H-E S-U-N


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 11, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I have just one source: T-H-E S-U-N



ok


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2007)

> THIERRY HENRY’S representative last night dismissed claims he had agreed a deal with Barcelona as “absolute garbage.”
> 
> Jerome Anderson, who has looked after the Arsenal star for several years, hit out at reports in France and Spain.
> 
> ...


Source: The Sun 
So,the rumors are over I guess


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2007)

Surprise-surprise, Louis Saha is out for 6 months.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007270341,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 13, 2007)

i know ....  just checked sky sports ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2007)

Then you must also know that Alan Smith is not being given a new contract
Go and buy baptista


----------



## techtronic (Jun 13, 2007)

AW had to swap Baptista with Reyes as he had no option.
When AW can make such an error, why do you want SAF to do the same ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2007)

Juan Veron,anyone?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2007)

Gunners Fired Roo To Victory
Wayne Rooney has thanked Arsenal for helping him win the Premiership. Rooney, 21, was Manchester United’s joint-top goalscorer as he claimed his first title medal. He pinpointed many key games during the campaign including back-to-back late wins over Fulham and Liverpool in February and March. But Rooney believes it was the 1-0 home defeat to the Gunners on September 17 that spurred them on to glory. The striker told Inside United: “The Liverpool away match was a really big result for us. We didn’t play all that well but to steal the winner at the end was a great feeling. Everyone was buzzing after that. Fulham was a big game as well - another late win! The fact that they came close together made it even better. Sometimes those games where you win it late on are the best because you’re not expecting it. But one result that stands out in my mind is losing to Arsenal at home in September. We went on a brilliant run of wins after that.”
Neil Custis, The Sun

thank u viaml & ur team..plz keep doing this again & again


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 14, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...............cool info @ssk_the_gr8 ....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Surprise-surprise, Louis Saha is out for 6 months.
> *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007270341,00.html



man i am a saha fan but this is what i hate abt him


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 14, 2007)

hey man he will be back by october end..... he is in rehabilitation....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2007)

West Ham are on a verge to sign Charlton striker D.Bent for 16m+haydon mullins.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007270462,00.html

*ARSENAL chiefs Peter Hill-Wood and Keith Edelman have held secret peace talks with Stan Kroenke.
**www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007270521,00.html
I hope he takes over the Arsenal,and dein comes back:roll:


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> hey man he will be back by october end..... he is in rehabilitation....



i know that but it will take him till november to get match fit...
if only he plays one full season..he can easily score 20+ goals..but that is never going to happen


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 14, 2007)

yeah thats true....  i hate that thing too...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2007)

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_2286640,00.html

they say saha will be fit for the start of the season????????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2007)

NEXT SEASON'S FIXTURE LIST OUT.
Select your team and view the fixtures here- *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2007250757,00.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2007)

3rd november & 12th april


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2007)

1st September and 26th December
(sunderland will beat you)


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 14, 2007)

yeah yeah ...sure...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 15, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> 1st September and 26th December
> (sunderland will beat you)



ok..i'll be happpy to get defeated by keano & even u gooners ..but we'll get the title bloddy loser


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 15, 2007)

WENGER OPENS TALKS WITH BARCA - REPORTS


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 15, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> WENGER OPENS TALKS WITH BARCA - REPORTS



hey i was just going to post this

FABIO AGENT HINTS AT UNITED SWITCH

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_2360339,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2007)

WHAT
Wenger was there to get Eto'o ,but the deal has stalled,as Arsenal couldn't pay the asking price of around 25m.
At least wenger was trying to buy somebody
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007270774,00.html

*FIVE Premier League clubs have been named by Lord Stevens in his report into top-flight transfers.

Chelsea, Newcastle, Bolton, Middlesbrough and Portsmouth were highlighted by the former Metropolitan Police commissioner in his findings to the Premier League*
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007270817,00.html

Arsenal's new away kit 
*www.arsenal.com/images/a/awaykit0708_bench_s.jpg
Enlarged here
*www.arsenal.com/images/a/awaykit0708_bench.jpg


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah saw it..did u see the third away kit for Champiosnleague away matches...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2007)

No


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 15, 2007)

the kit is looking like of an old team of the 1980's


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2007)

^^


			
				The Arsenal said:
			
		

> Arsenal Football Club today reveals its new away kit *with a design that celebrates the pioneering spirit of legendary Arsenal manager Herbert Chapman.* Available for pre-order from today and on sale from Thursday 5th July 2007 in club shops and via home shopping, the new kit embraces design features that highlight Chapman’s influence over the game to this day, and sees a return to the white away shirts worn throughout the Club’s history.
> 
> The shirt incorporates a tonal print in a horizontal stripe, detailing many of Chapman’s groundbreaking innovations which among others include the introduction of the white ball, rubber studs and numbered shirts. The Gunners legend also campaigned for Gillespie Road tube station to be changed to Arsenal tube station - the setting for the print adverts - to further promote the Club’s name, and was successful with its renaming in 1932. The kit also features redcurrant shorts and white and redcurrant socks — the hooped design another of the ideas that Chapman introduced to the Club along with his inspiration for Arsenal’s famous red and white shirt.
> 
> ...


*www.arsenal.com/images/c/chapmankit2.jpg



> ARSENAL have finally agreed a £2million deal for Harvard Nordtveit.
> 
> The Haugesund centre-back, 16, was the subject of an earlier failed Gunners bid of £1.8m.
> 
> ...


Source-the sun


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 16, 2007)

congrats to Arsenal....


----------



## Apollo (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm not too worried about the kit - it looks fine. Hope the young guns compete better this season. It will only make the season that much more exciting.


----------



## hullap (Jun 17, 2007)

> Arsenal have No Arsenal


They even Forget to


> SHOOT!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2007)

OMFG The title is slipping away from the hands of real
at 41 minutes
Real 0 - 1 mallorca
Barca 3 - 0 Gimnastic

4-0 to Barca 

Arsenal's Reyes scored for real


----------



## iMav (Jun 18, 2007)

reyes reyes ... balle balle ... but they need to win to clinch the title ... cmon becks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2007)

Diarra scored 2-1
YEA reyes bagged 2nd3-1
Real are going to be the champs.


----------



## iMav (Jun 18, 2007)

thok di awesome ... reyes ... now let every 1 know why arsenal cudnt score a lot reyes left them ... madrid ... a fitting farewell to becks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2007)

Real are the new champions,TAKE THAT BARCA


----------



## iMav (Jun 18, 2007)

balle balle way to go becks and madrid .... it was ganguly rising from the ashes first and now its beckham .... never question the old horses


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2007)

Now the spanish season is over,its time for arsenal to make the moves.
Sell Reyes to Atletico and get torres.


----------



## iMav (Jun 18, 2007)

*img523.imageshack.us/img523/6098/untitled1iv5.png


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 18, 2007)

Laxmi Mittal eyes Birmingham City

Mittal has emerged as a contender to buy English Premiership football club Birmingham City after making an initial inquiry, The Daily Telegraph reported here today.

read more


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 18, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> They even Forget to SHOOT



Welcome to the fold mate..

Congrats to real & becks..

BTW i am a big paul scholes fan hes my fav united player..check out my siggy


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 18, 2007)

REYES did our job easy.....now atleast more 5 mill to arsenal Kitty


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 19, 2007)

*www.4thegame.com/club/afc/news/205030/barca_in_wenger_link.html

Wenger joining Barca???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2007)

Rumours.
Next rumour:Barca buying arsenal


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 19, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Rumours.
> Next rumour:Barca buying arsenal



u can keep hopin that arsene stays  but the truth is he never confirms he will stay he only says he has a contract blah blah!!.. so their is a definite possibility that he may leave


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2007)

He will leave next year

Boro have sealed a 2m deal for Jeremie Aliadiere.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007280461,00.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 20, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> He will leave next year



even i wish that he stays..cuz then arsenal will keep comin 4th & keep winnin nothing


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 20, 2007)

good ......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2007)

We can win the league...






















cup


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 20, 2007)

yeah 







































in ur 














dreams


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2007)

Come on man,we reached in that final,while you were kicked out by some lower league opposition


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 20, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Come on man,we reached in that final,while you were kicked out by some lower league opposition


dude dont even think abt comparisons ..we won the damn league & reached champions leagues semifinal, FA cup final..come on ..our team is better than urs..if u cant digest the fact then go eat hajmola.(koi bhi bahana chalega )


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 20, 2007)

Haha .......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL ..why isnt mr. "arse" not replyin


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 20, 2007)

cuz he doesnt have answers  .... lol


----------



## hullap (Jun 20, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> dude dont even think abt comparisons ..we won the damn league & reached champions leagues semifinal, FA cup final..come on ..our team is better than urs..if u cant digest the fact then go eat hajmola.(koi bhi bahana chalega )


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2007)

1000  posts
Yeah a fluke title awarded by referees


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 20, 2007)

Eto'o wants Henry in the team ..... 

*home.skysports.com/list.aspx?HLID=472823&CPID=23&title=Eto'o:+Room+for+Henry&lid=&channel=Football_Home&f=rss&clid=178


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2007)

26445320 years old news


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 20, 2007)

ok ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2007)

Why don't he join Arsenal if he wants to play with henry so badBarcelona dont want him anyway


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 20, 2007)

ask him...... why asking here?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2007)

I was kind of making fun of him
In other news-Cashley admits he was rubbish at chelsea
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007280548,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 21, 2007)

LMAO ...... 

could this be possible ???/ 

Madrid offers $127 million to Kaka?
*www.ibnlive.com/news/madrid-offers-127-million-to-kaka/43331-5.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2007)

the sun said:
			
		

> CHELSEA have received a massive boost after being named among the Champions League’s top eight seeds.
> 
> The Blues previously missed out having failed to amass enough ranking points.
> 
> ...


 YAY Arsenal are top seed


----------



## hullap (Jun 22, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> LMAO ......
> 
> could this be possible ???/
> 
> ...


some clubs seem to waste money eg rmadrid and cleasea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2007)

^^Kaka is worth that money.
How much chelsea spend this season?Just 1$ for Alex.Not 1m pound but 1$.
United are not far behind in money wasters.Already spent more than 45 million this transfer window.

In more important news,Mancity has been overtaken by Thaksin shinawatra for 80m pounds and wants to bring SG eriksson as manager.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007280792,00.html


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 22, 2007)

^^^^ thats yesterdays news na... 

Thiago going to lyon....

i dunno but feel major changes at barca nad real on cards......

as to buy kaka they have to sell soem players.....BEAST, may be RAUL, Robinho etc...they lost two most expensive players to free transfer..BECKHAM and CARLOS......may be a managerial change too....

WAITING FO AW to buy soem big signing ..if he has FUNDS available...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2007)

^almostBut the official confirmation came today.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 22, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> United are not far behind in money wasters.Already spent more than 45 million this transfer window.



think before u speak...
$127 m is a waste of money...we spent 45 million on class players & players who have potential to be big...bloody arsenal  dont have money then its not our problem..we won the league( do u remember it??) we did well in so many tournaments...so we earned the money & we have the right to spend it on good players.. & we r doing that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok fluke title holders
Btw. How much 127m$s amount in pounds?I guess around 60m.
Its right money for the best player(currently) in the world.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 22, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Ok fluke title holders
> Btw. How much 127m$s amount in pounds?I guess around 60m.
> Its right money for the best player(currently) in the world.



no player is worth 60m anyday..& its 63.74 m not 60m..get ur calculation right

& if u think we r fluke title holders then u must be seriously out of ur mind..cuz after seeing our performance in all competitions last season we deserved to be the champion


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2007)

I said around 60m calculator-ass


> after seeing our performance in all competitions last season we deserved to be the  champions


 Correction: After seeing the referees' performance last season....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 22, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I guess around 60m.



do correct calculations dont guess u fool


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok calculator fkin ass


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 22, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Ok calculator fkin ass


dude if u want to start abusin....then.. i am not goin to waste my time with u   f**k off


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2007)

Whatevr


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 22, 2007)

@vimal..

why r behaving like a ASS ???????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> @vimal..
> 
> why ManU r behaving like  ASS ???????


 Dunno,ask SAF.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 22, 2007)

i think i'll ask Wenger bout this......and also have to tell that Mr. Vimal a big fan of u and arsenal has gone crazy after hearing reports of henry moving......


----------



## hullap (Jun 22, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> i think i'll ask Wenger bout this......and also have to tell that Mr. Vimal a big fan of u and arsenal has gone crazy after hearing reports of henry moving......


 If he's really movin then half of the gunners will suicide


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 22, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> If he's really movin then half of the gunners will suicide



we can see the effect of this ..... 

Mods could u plz make this thread as a Sticky post..........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe,Real has also made Mr. Wenger their #1 target.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 23, 2007)

*HENRY 'TO JOIN' BARCELONA*


u gooners now die .......

Source
Source:2


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

Big news indeed.
But we dying is rubbish,Did we die after Ian right?Did we die after Tony Adams,Did we die after Viera?No
Btw. I am still waiting for confirmation.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 23, 2007)

yeah yeah watever ........ 

btw way u dont have any guns to fire ....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 23, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> yeah yeah watever ........
> 
> btw way u dont have any guns to fire ....


Yeah arsenal's main gun i mean player is out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

Barca are cheap,I dont believe this.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 23, 2007)

every club is cheap .... except arsenal and Chelshit


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

Well No#14 is still at arsenal.com
""This is my last contract. It is where I belong." Those words, uttered by Thierry Henry as he committed his future to Arsenal in May, were music to the ears of anyone associated with the Club."


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 23, 2007)

look at the fee bent -16m; torres-27m; henry -16 to 24m. This is dissappointing, Henry must cost much more than that , atleast half of what Kaka costs.

and wasn't henry available for 50m last season, more than zizou


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

There must be some clause we don't know.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 23, 2007)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> look at the fee bent -16m; torres-27m; henry -16 to 24m. This is dissappointing, Henry must cost much more than that , atleast half of what Kaka costs.
> 
> and wasn't henry available for 50m last season, more than zizou




dude henry is Old ... kaka is young 
Young players cost way more than older ................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

I read somewhere that Barca were offering just 10m.What a disgraceful team


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 23, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> dude henry is Old ... kaka is young
> Young players cost way more than older ................



wat abt sheva for 30m last season.... yeah, there must be a clause.. or else it is ridiculous


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 23, 2007)

cud be possible ....but its the truth ........16M .


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 23, 2007)

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/europe/6231950.stm


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 23, 2007)

great news for all arsenal fans ........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

Thats true *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007281078,00.html

Now what we need badly is the Kroenke guy to take over.


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 23, 2007)

^^^^time update ur avataar


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

After official announcement.

I may have to update it multiple times soon


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> great news for all arsenal fans ........



o my god... this is unbelievable i am just loving it

Henry leaves...arse r half the team without him...& the main problem is that if he leaves all the other players might also want to leave

this is a fact & i know that u arse fans will not agree with me but this is true..

PS- i am so happy


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 23, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> o my god... this is unbelievable i am just loving it
> 
> Henry leaves...*arse r half the team without him.*..& the main problem is that if he leaves all the other players might also want to leave
> 
> ...



we played full season with out him...yet fourth....so with all being fitand 2-3 signing we will be  A FORCE not all can take it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

We will come good if someone takes over us,dont care if wenger leaves or stays.
WE NEED MONEY
Ps:the people who are "so happy" are not true football fans,Henry lightened the PL for 8 years.You should be sad he has left the league.I would be if giggs or Rooney do so.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> We will come good if someone takes over us,dont care if wenger leaves or stays.
> WE NEED MONEY
> Ps:the people who are "so happy" are not true football fans,Henry lightened the PL for 8 years.You should be sad he has left the league.I would be if giggs or Rooney do so.



man dont give me this crap.. i can still watch henry he will play for barcelona
just becuz u dont want to argue right now or u r sad u r givin me this crap.. i would be sad if any man utd player, gerrard,lampard or alonso left but not for any arse player

ps- ur team is in big trouble man no henry , no money, no wenger maybe 
the main problem is that if he leaves all the other players might also want to leave this is a fact...

@wizrulz
ok man just keep comin 4th get out of our way


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

Our new hero
<------
I ll make animated one later


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Our new hero
> <------
> I ll make animated one later


whatever...

though i hate gooners but i have to agree that van persie can become an excellent striker


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

The mirror says Arsenal are lining up for tevez.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> The mirror says Arsenal are lining up for tevez.



do they have the money o pay 20 million pounds plus?? i dont think so ...with all those debts they wont blow up their budget on one player..that is how they generally operate


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

Even those Shiekhs will do now


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 23, 2007)

speaking of true football lovers......... Mr. vimal thinks that only he and his fellow arse loving members r the only true football lovers in this forum.......and thinks that all Man utd fans r just plastics....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2007)

^^I just commented on the way some of the guys were acting
I agree some Arseanl fans are plastic too who joined in the undefeated season,but this time is a test of their loyalty.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 23, 2007)

thats what im saying..i.........ts the loyalty towards ur team.......u just go on commenting some bullshit when it comes to Man Utd....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> u just go on commenting some bullshit when it comes to Man Utd....



i agree

*www.4thegame.com/club/afc/news/205189/wenger_on_madrid_radar.html

Wenger on Madrid radar


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 23, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> *www.4thegame.com/club/afc/news/205189/wenger_on_madrid_radar.html
> 
> Wenger on Madrid radar



if this also happens it will be a horrible start to this season for arsenal ..........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2007)

Thierry Henry's last interview as an Arsenal player.
*www.arsenal.com/article.asp?thisNa...It+was+the+most+difficult+decision+of+my+life


----------



## hullap (Jun 24, 2007)

BUH BYE henry and BUH BYE GUNNERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2007)

Lol you guys think we will be relegated


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 24, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> BUH BYE henry and BUH BYE GUNNERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*
WENGER THE DEAL KING*
THE LIST is long and impressive and proves that, when it comes to selling superstars, Arsene Wenger never gets it wrong.

Amid the controversy generated by the £16million sale of Thierry Henry, there is one certainty.

If Wenger had wanted the French superstar to stay, the Gunners would have rejected Barcelona's overtures.

Advertisement
 Wenger runs the football side of the club. No question. Players move on only when he says it's time for change.

In his 11 years at the helm he's cashed in on acclaimed heroes like Marc Overmars, Patrick Vieira, Emmanuel Petit, Paul Merson and Ian Wright.

The only time Wenger has been forced into selling against his will was when Nicolas Anelka demanded a transfer.

And even then Wenger had the last laugh, forcing Spanish giants Real Madrid to pay a staggering £23.5m for a player who 30 months before had cost Arsenal just £500,000.

Wenger has never shirked from selling his established stars - and so far none of them has come back to haunt him.

The manager's judgment, based on the meticulous study of the physiology of each player as much as their current form, has always proved to be spot-on.

When Wenger believes the time is right, players move on. That's why Arsenal insiders are not dismayed by Henry's imminent move to Barcelona. They insist the manager will be proved right - again.

After Wenger's first season in control he decided to ditch local hero Merson, a player idolised by the fans as a home-grown, immensely gifted star.

Wenger thought differently. He felt Merson's flaws outweighed his qualities and the popular England international left for Middlesbrough.

Nor far behind him was goal king Wright. Wrighty might have been the Gunners' record goalscorer at the time but he was left on the bench for Arsenal's victory stroll in the 1998 FA Cup Final against Newcastle.

Wright could have gone in goal and still collected a winner's medal. But Wenger made his point and Wright was history when he left the club a few weeks later.

Petit was part of one of the most potent central midfield partnerships the Premier League has ever seen.

Vieira and Petit starred in the 1998 Double-winning team and Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson acknowledged their contribution when he hailed them as two very gifted players who also "loved a scrap".

But two years later Wenger felt there were too many miles on Petit's clock. A knee problem had reduced his dynamism and he was sold to Barcelona.

Wenger also believed the time was right to cash in on winger Overmars. The little Dutchman illuminated the Arsenal attack while he was at the club - elusive, quick and with an eye for a goal.

But he wasn't getting any quicker and he wasn't elusive any more. Bought for £7.5m, he was sold for three times that amount to Barcelona as part of the Petit package.

There is no resentment from the players Wenger ships out. Asked a year into his Catalan career if he missed anything about English football, Petit declared: "Yes - Arsene Wenger. I miss working with him."

Wenger's ruthless streak was also evident two years ago when Vieira left Arsenal. Costing just £3m from AC Milan, Vieira was arguably Wenger's greatest-ever signing - Henry included.

Wenger understood him, nurtured him, encouraged him and steadfastly defended him during Vieira's frequent brushes with authority.

He made him captain and always acknowledged the kind of influence that Vieira could exert on an English Premier League game.

But Vieira began to pay the price for his own courage as the years of incessant physical battering began to take their toll and the Wenger radar was in action again.

He knew Vieira would be an asset, even with a reduced workload. But he also knew Arsenal could cash in and the player could earn a lucrative move.

Juventus came in for Vieira and the Arsenal bank balance benefited to the tune of £13.7m. The following season, Juventus and Vieira were knocked out of the Champions League - by Arsenal.

When it comes to wheeling and dealing, Wenger knows his stuff.

paul MERSON Moved to Boro in 1997 and helped them to promotion - a feat he repeated with Portsmouth five years later - but never returned to the upper reaches of the Premiership.

ian WRIGHT Went to West Ham for £500,000 in 1998 but moved rapidly down the leagues with spells at Nottingham Forest, Celtic and Burnley.

marc OVERMARS Was only 27 when he moved to Barcelona in 2000 but started fewer than 40 league games in the next four years as he struggled with a knee injury and retired in 2004.

emmanuel PETIT Joined Barcelona with Overmars but could not hold down a regular place and moved on a year later for a disappointing, injury-ravaged spell at Chelsea.

patrick VIEIRA Sold to Juventus but moved on after Juve were relegated in the match-fixing scandal to Inter, who won last season's Serie A title.

SOURCE:SUNDAY MIRROR


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 24, 2007)

nice ......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2007)

Wenger had a much smaller budget than the other top 3 teams,and yet he has made some beautiful Arsenal teams,didnt see this much of this in fergie, certainly not in Jose and Rafa.


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 24, 2007)

*ARSENAL AFTER ALBERTO AQUILANI*

ARSNEAL NEW TARGET


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2007)

In search of a striker Arsenal are pursuing Newcastle striker O.Martins and Owen
I think that Martins would be better for us at 23,with a lot of pace.


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 25, 2007)

arsenal must go for KJ Huntelaar and Babel . RVP already has the pace and can fit into Henry's role, KJH is the Dennis Bergkamp type and Babel can be used as a winger ........ and we will have the Dutch trio upfront

and Alberto would probably replace Flamini


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2007)

Wenger offered an 11m deal+30 million transfer budget *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007290226,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2007)

Capello Sacked-


			
				The Sun said:
			
		

> REAL MADRID are lining up Arsene Wenger to replace sacked boss Fabio Capello.
> 
> Capello was ruthlessly sacked today despite leading Real to their first La Liga title in four years.
> 
> ...



Spurs(stupidest team)have landed 17m overpriced Darren bent
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007290820,00.html


----------



## hullap (Jun 29, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Spurs(stupidest team)have landed 17m overpriced Darren bent
> *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007290820,00.html


 spurs are not the stupidest team the stupidest is arsenal.By the way,Shouldnt Spurs go for *ALAN SMITH!!!!!!!!
I guess NEWCASTLE are before him but cant spurs try
*


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 1, 2007)

deals done 
Owen Hargreaves has signed a four-year contract to finalise his move to Manchester United.

source


----------



## Voldy (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey friends as i want your favour and views about these topic
Will all media hype created by spanish media and Real madrid worth for kaka's departure from AC milan ?
I am big fan of Ac milan and i am became mad about hearing on and on all those comments and fake news release by spanish media and real madrid to try to grab the AC milan brazlian playmaker KAKA over past few couple of weeks.
Madrid always wanted a ready made thing they doesnt try to develop player of their own if u see in past years they have brought so many big names like zidane ,beckham ,figo and owen .but they have those players bring any power or strength to the squad . Give your suggestion on these topic.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2007)

Real are the richest club in the world,they can buy whoever they want,including Kaka.Although the galacticos era is over,Real should get Kaka to match Barcelona's attack.


----------



## techtronic (Jul 2, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> spurs are not the stupidest team the stupidest is arsenal.By the way,Shouldnt Spurs go for *ALAN SMITH!!!!!!!!
> I guess NEWCASTLE are before him but cant spurs try
> *


Lets wait and watch
Darren Bent has always scored for Charlton even in times of goal drought.
Lets see what Jol does with him 

As for Alan, I want him to be a red devil after seeing his goal against Norwich in his 1st season at Man U.
I still remember Martin Tyler's words.

*"This lad's gotta get huge fans at Old Trafford.
Absoluely magnificient goal by Alan Smith, even the man who signed him is smiling "*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2007)

ROFL
Torres is asking insane money from Liverpool
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007300277,00.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 2, 2007)

he isnt worth that money 

eduardo de silva (stiker)looks like joining arsenal from dinamo zagreb

source:4thegame.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2007)

the sun said:
			
		

> He has made 12 appearances for the Croatian national team, scoring seven goals.
> 
> One of those came in their 2-0 Euro 2008 qualifying victory over England in October


Nice,he also scored the first goal at emirates.
This also means wenger is staying

Edit:

"Da Silva added: "I'm happy but at the same time also a bit sad.

"Sad because I'm leaving Dinamo, fellow players, the club and the town where I started my career and reached the status of a national squad player.

"On the other hand I am happy and proud since it is really a big club, *one of the biggest in the world*."8)

Dinamo Zagreb coach Branko Ivankovic has refused to confirm reports that the Gunners had paid £16.25MILLION for Da Silva.
Source: the sun


----------



## Vyasram (Jul 2, 2007)

we must have got Hunterlaar ( he scored the first goal at emirates in Dennis' testimonial) . 

btw at 16m da silva is overpriced

*msn.foxsports.com/soccer/story/6982580

anyway, i dont think wenger would buy anymore strikers RVP,Walcott,Adebayor,Bendtner,Da Silva for now and Vela would be joining in jan 08


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2007)

^^Da silva scored the first competitive goal at emirates.
Btw.He may look overpriced but he will grow into a world class striker at Arsenal in 1 or 2 seasons.

Fabregas will stay
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007300387,00.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2007)

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=440998

Reds complete triple signing

Manchester United have completed the triple signing of Nani, Anderson and Tomasz Kuszczak.

theirs a pic of nani in utd jersey


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2007)

Dudu is the new Henry
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007300431,00.html
He is a goal machine,Dudu and van persie upfront will be lethal.


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 3, 2007)

At 10 mil u feel Eduardo da Silva  is over priced :0.....any ways he is goba wear nos 9 jersey....
stillwe might get one more striker.....as never knw AW ...where he might play him..i guess this year AW gona change the formation.....wiith 4-3-2-1 formations or even 4-3-3 formation ...so will nee done more ST...if da silva and Rvp in wings....then we have to get another ST.....for CF position....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2007)

^^Adebayor
Dudu is not overpriced considering he scored like 64 goals in 66 matches last year.People said Henry was overpriced too when we bought him.


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 3, 2007)

^^^ CF is COMPLETE FINISHER ....with being CENTER FORWARD...stil ade had time to get that one


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2007)

We should play Dudu at CF,he is clinical finisher,just what we needed.
Wait we have to fit Walcott too


----------



## Vyasram (Jul 3, 2007)

now the price is down to 8m instead of 16m as claimed by dinamo

if this is true, then itz a good deal

btw crappy image waiting at arsenal.com now  

if 433 is the formation , where would cesc play? at the wings?since gilberto occupies CM

we would still be with the 442 formation

                             RVP       Dudu        (subs: Ade,  bendtner,vela)
Rosicky(winger)    Gilberto     Fabregas      Hleb(winger)     (subs:ljungberg, diaby,flamini,denilson,walcott(winger),vela(winger) )
clichy toure gallas eboue (subs:senderos, djourou, hoyte, song,traore) 

hope wenger doesn't buy sagna, it would be pure stupid to buy him


and we are short of a midfielder if flamini leaves and yahoo says we are in for  dinamo zagreb midfielder - Ognjen Vukojevic


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 3, 2007)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> and we are short of a midfielder if flamini leaves and yahoo says we are in for  dinamo zagreb midfielder - Ognjen Vukojevic


 ...

if thats told by any magazine...site...forget then...AW will not buy him ....

AW shopping list has names which are never speculated


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2007)

^^That was told by Dinamo manager


			
				the sun said:
			
		

> Dinamo Zagreb claim Gunners boss Arsene Wenger is plotting another raid — for £5m-rated midfielder Ognjen Vukojevic.
> Scouts watched the powerhouse in a friendly last week against Austrian side Rapid Vienna.
> Dinamo coach Branko Ivankovic said: “Arsene’s been talking to me a lot about Ognjen. He told me exactly how many miles he had run in the game.
> “He then told me the player’s height, weight and even the colour of his hair. I was very impressed.”


Nice facts:
Spending records since 2004
CHELSEA
IN: £209.65m.
OUT: £49.3m.
TOTAL SPENDING: + £160.35m.

MAN UNITED
IN: £117.5m.
OUT: £25.5m.
TOTAL SPENDING: + £92m.

LIVERPOOL
IN: £98.1m.
OUT: £19.5m.
TOTAL SPENDING: + £78.6m.

ARSENAL
IN: £46m.
OUT: £54.5m.
TOTAL SPENDING: - £8.5m.
source:The sun
Only Arsenal have spent sensibly and made profit

Torres will join liverpool tomorrow.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007300541,00.html

Dudu is here
*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007301436,00.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ARSENAL
> IN: £46m.
> OUT: £54.5m.
> TOTAL SPENDING: - £8.5m.
> ...



Made a profit but won nothing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2007)

^^Fa cup 2005



> Da Silva could partner Obafemi Martins up front. The Gunners were in advanced negotiations with Newcastle last night over the Nigerian hitman.
> 
> Martins, 22, has a clause in his contract which allows him to leave for £13m but Arsenal have not yet bid that much.
> 
> Juventus are also keen but do not want to pay over £10m for a player who bagged 17 goals last term


Source:The sun
Way to go,we are finally buying


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Fa cup 2005
> 
> 
> Way to go,we are finally buying



oh forgot fa cup..though it aint that important or good enough(i mean it will not get u a lot of money)

& good for u that u r finally buyin.. the league shud remain competetive otherwise how will i fight with u arse fans


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2007)

^^Dont worry about that


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Dont worry about that


hey iam in a good mood right now that is why i said that.. otherwise we cud go back to our flame wars as usual.what say?

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqPkmgOGhkM

we have Wayne Rooney graffiti-ing a TV camera and twatting it with a football. But fear not, Rooney won't be slapped with an ASBO any time in the future as it's all part of an advert for a new Nike football boot. And it's pretty impressive too, with the United player drawing a target on the camera and hitting it on the volley with alarming precision.


----------



## vivektheone (Jul 5, 2007)

Finally El Nino's(Torres) is coming to Anfield. Now Liverpool will have a good strike force upfront with one of Crouch or Kuyt in the bench. So this season they will be a stronger team and have chances of giving good competition in the league.

Rafa has managed to get 2 good strikers in 2 seasons.(last season got Kuyt n now El Nino...)

Wonder who he will sell....Luis Garcia is on a transfer negotiation with some Spanish team...and probably Bellamy also might leave. 

i think this is the  greatest signing this season so far in the PREMIERSHIP... 
And it is a record deal at Anfield as well


----------



## hullap (Jul 5, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> hey iam in a good mood right now that is why i said that.. otherwise we cud go back to our flame wars as usual.what say?
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqPkmgOGhkM
> 
> we have Wayne Rooney graffiti-ing a TV camera and twatting it with a football. But fear not, Rooney won't be slapped with an ASBO any time in the future as it's all part of an advert for a new Nike football boot. And it's pretty impressive too, with the United player drawing a target on the camera and hitting it on the volley with alarming precision.



  saw it on espn  
AND REALLY EVEN I LIFE FIGHTING WITH   *Arsenal_Gooners*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2007)

vivektheone said:
			
		

> Finally El Nino's(Torres) is coming to Anfield. Now Liverpool will have a good strike force upfront with one of Crouch or Kuyt in the bench. So this season they will be a stronger team and have chances of giving good competition in the league.
> 
> Rafa has managed to get 2 good strikers in 2 seasons.(last season got Kuyt n now El Nino...)
> 
> ...


 Dude,garcia has already left for Atletico madrid to pave the way for Torres transfer.Bellamy is a favourite to go now.
ManU should buy some strikers btw.



			
				ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> we have Wayne Rooney graffiti-ing a TV camera and twatting it with a football. But fear not, Rooney won't be slapped with an ASBO any time in the future as it's all part of an advert for a new Nike football boot. And it's pretty impressive too, with the United player drawing a target on the camera and hitting it on the volley with alarming precision.


 Its fake,see for yourselfNotice how the ball looks animated just after he has hit.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 7, 2007)

Possibility of Carlos Tevez joining United?! 

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=441907

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=441908


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2007)

They say he has almost joined on a 2 year loan deal,just a medical to pass before officially joining.
Now the rumors are United are shelling out 38m(pounds not $)on tevez.
50m already+38 for tevez =  ManU trying to buy the title.
I don't know why manu are paying that much for TEVEZ.He is no RVN or Adriano.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 7, 2007)

i dotn care if he comes or not i am happy with the team . . if he comes its gr8 otherwise its ok..& abt buyin the title.. we earned the money so we will spend it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2007)

You get 90% money from your hated owners.


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 7, 2007)

why do u always start whinning like alonso man.......... ur poor so we cant help that .... .... we have money we do spending or no spending its up to us.....

Arsenal ki kyun sulag rahi hai isse ......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> why do u always start whinning like alonso man.......... ur poor so we cant help that .... .... we have money we do spending or no spending its up to us.....
> 
> Arsenal ki kyun sulag rahi hai isse ......


 Ok keep buying noobs like Tevez with your money
Tevez only played well in the end of the season.


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 7, 2007)

we like buying noobs like tevez ... anderson, nani, owen,.....   ...........

i know its really hard to overcome from a shock   but .... this is the truth........


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 7, 2007)

yup mate.. come to terms with reality.. we r way ahead of u


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2007)

WEST HAM finally landed £9million hitman Craig Bellamy last night — after Liverpool dropped their asking price.

And Kop flop Djibril Cisse is returning to Marseille on a permanent basis after they increased their offer to £8m.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007310339,00.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 7, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> WEST HAM finally landed £9million hitman Craig Bellamy last night — after Liverpool dropped their asking price.



now i see the chances of tevez coming even higher


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2007)

^^
He has almost come.West Ham have agreed the terms.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 7, 2007)

"It’s still a two-horse race," he said. "In terms of winning the title next season I think it’s between us and United," added the former Reds' chief.(peter kenyon)

“Liverpool have spent a lot of money strengthening and will always be a threat. Spurs have spent a lot and Arsenal will be one of the top four again. But we still see United as our No 1 rivals.”

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=441905



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^
> He has already come.West Ham have agreed the terms.



just read that the deal is drawing closer.. but didnt read abt the confirmation of the deal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2007)

^^Our new captain shut chelsea up


			
				the sun said:
			
		

> GILBERTO SILVA has blasted Didier Drogba for claiming Arsenal are no longer title challengers.
> 
> Chelsea striker Drogba reckons the Gunners will struggle following Thierry Henry’s move to Barcelona.
> 
> ...


 Loooooool

edit: oops I meant to say 'almost' in 1109


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 7, 2007)

van der sar -2m....... lehmann - 1-2
neville - ................... eboue - 1.54m
ferd - 30m ................toure - 150 k !!!
vidic - 7.2m ...............gallas - 
evra- 5.5m ................clichy- 250 k !!
TOTAL=>(44.7 m) ...................(3-4 m ) !!!

ron- 12.24 m............... hleb- 7m
carrick- 18m ................ros - 6.8 m
giggs- ..........................fab- 
scholes- ......................gilb- 4m
nani- 17m ....................denilson - 3.4m
anderson- 19m ............diaby-2m
hargreaves-17m
TOTAL=>(83.24 m) !!! .................(23 m)

rooney- 30m ..................RvP-3m
saha- 13m .....................Dudu- 7-8m
(tevez)- 20m ? ............... Ade- 3m
........................................Walcott - 12m
.........................................Bendtner - 
TOTAL=>(63 m)...........................(25-26 m)

NET : 191 m .....................NET : 51 - 53 m !!!

*SHOCKING :*

1.Hargreaves' transfer fee got us our keeper + whole defence + fabregas + RvP + gilberto + denilson + diaby + adebayor !!! That is , the spine of our team. HOLY CRAP ! In Arsene we trust ! 

2. (nani + anderson + hargreaves ) - > purchasing value of our whole team !!! And yes , apart from Hargreaves , all are unproven at this level completely !!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2007)

OMFG-I knew manUre are big spenders,but these figures are crazy.
TRULY REMARKABLE JOB DONE BY ARSENE.He is the best out there.


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 8, 2007)

^^^^ proves how title can be bought.....

each manager shoudl be given certain amt of money....or certian percentage can be used as tranfer fund of clubs value...it wil be fun to see then..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2007)

It will be done soon by FIFA in my opinion.Players are grossly overpriced and number of "poor" teams is increasing.


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 8, 2007)

we cant help u if u r poor.......btw Chelshit and Real Madrid spent double of Man UTD .......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 8, 2007)

yup we cant help u if ur arse r such a POOR team... 

Spend LESS ,make a good team & win NOTHING . I luv this philosophy of urs... gooooo!!!!! arsene!! keep up the good job 

& sure chelshit's team is costlier but they didnt win the title last season..cuz it is not the money it is the heart.& a gr8 coach like Sir Alex who has a winnin mentality which is ore important.
now do u get it??


----------



## hullap (Jul 8, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> van der sar -2m....... lehmann - 1-2
> neville - ................... eboue - 1.54m
> ferd - 30m ................toure - 150 k !!!
> vidic - 7.2m ...............gallas -
> ...


We cant help if youre a POORteam


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2007)

We Poor?We are the 9th richest club in the world of football.
Just that we don't have a owner who gives truckloads of money for transfers.


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 8, 2007)

thats ur badluck that the owner doesnt give money..................why r u whinning bout different teams....?????  stop crying that Man UTD / Chelshit/ Liverpool r trying to buy the EPL...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2007)

Liverpool CAN'T EVEN BUY the premiership


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2007)

agree to that 

A tribute to Arsene Wenger : a master at the transfer market( esp. for vimal & wizrulz )

with both of u rantin that he is so good at the transfer market & how good is he at finding talent
i had to take a look at his stats & they r unbelievable 

he has signed dudu right now & it does not bode well ,want to know why..then read on.

Much is overlooked becuz of his few good buys.
He buys many players & soon the fans & AW find out that most of them r useless 

Heres the proof. 
I did a lot of research , rattled my wonderful brain to remember all his gr8 buys & have found some amazing stuff & here it is
( guys I have written this post in a haste so I didn’t care to right the correct spellings of  the players name( lot of the names r from my memory , I didn’t care to check up correct spellings).. u can give me the right spellings if u want to. Ill correct them after wards )
(all the prices of the players r in pounds & I have also given the players no. of league starts & no. of years he stayed at “Arse” )

I am not talking abt the players who joined for a short while , so this list is very small .otherwise this list would have been huge!!

1)Christopher rays (3-4 mil.) 10 games now plays at bookingham town !!
2)Jeremy alaidiere(striker)-8 years –7 games!!(not even 1 game a year) I think that is why boro have signed him
3)quincy obuso-obuwayee(or something like that) (striker)I saw him in 2005. dutch. 1game!!!!3 years- now at spartak Moscow
4)eric chunka wundu or bundu(don’t remember his name) 2.5 years- 0 games!!!
5)young French MF- joined in 2000.name is cocky  or corcky demel – 0games!!!

Well done Mr. Wenger

6)Maurice volz- 4 years-0games!!
7)tolvadris –greek- 3years-1 game!!

OMG Mr. Arse. U r amazing

8)sebastien spad or spa- from fc copanhagen- 5 years(00-05) – 0 games!!!!
& in 2000 all the arsenal fans were so proud of sebastien being a gr8 buy 

9)Alberto Mendez- AW said-“there is something special abt him”(well he says that for all his buys!) 5 years- 1 game!!
Even Mendez says now- he doesn’t know why AW bought him”
& for the record Mendez was famous for his love of booze.. maybe that was special abt him
10)Rami Shabban(gk) Israeli-swedish-2 years-3 games!!
11)Ghulami Wamaz( im sure this spelling is wrong) – 0 games!!
12)Davor Suker (5mil.)-8 games!!
13)Fabian cabelero or something like that-(98-99) argentine striker-1 game!!!
    All that was needed to find out that he had bought another **** striker( well he has always been bad at buyin strkers)

14)cabo diawara or something like that- gr8 player. In 14 years he has played for 17 clubs!!!- 12 games- 0 goals!!!
15)Francis Jeffers(8 mil.)10 years - 69 games- a brilliant player & a new young talent before joinin Arse.
As if AW sucked all the football out of him. From future star to now Ipswich not even wanting to pay 500k for him!!!!!

16)Inamoto- 0 games- 1 year

17)Juan –3years- touted to be a brilliant defender-0 games!!!
18)William Hook- French MF(98-99)- 0 games!! & had the ultimate humiliation of being sold to Bombus( I guess the spellings correct)

Yaar kharidte hoo too 1 game too kam se  kam khelao

19)Stephan M. - german MF-2 years- 2games( 1 game a year amazing- highly successful under AW- I guess , looking at the other guys)

right now  I am only touchin  on his transfers their r many more

20)Richard Wright( followed Jeffers tradition of being brilliant before joining Arse. Looks like wenger also killed the footballer in him)
moyes told wright that he can come back if they don’t find anyone.. …tears roll down wrights eyes
21)Ales Soong currently loaned out
22)Baptista.. gr8 player
23)jose reyes –bought for 17 mil. Sold for 5

AW theory:

Get in loads of young players- 1 or 2 of them will come out good. This is called the law of averages , gooner fans.. take note
For every fabregas he finds he destroys 100 young budding footballers( just jokin)
I think we have found the REAL WENGER ( maybe he will go to real)
NO use if AW saves money but u have won lesser trophies than us, never won the champions league ,  it is better that u spend more money cuz if u win then u can easily get that money back, with more ticket sales & more merchandise sale etc. 

Now what do u have to say Arse fans? Do u plan to just shut up?

One truth is now out that no manager is good at the transfer market , anyone can make bad buys

SSK the GR8


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> You get 90% money from your hated owners.



who cares how we get the money, we get it, u dont & thats a reality u have to face


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2007)

> cuz if u win then u can easily get that money back, with more ticket sales & more merchandise sale etc.



1 trophy in 4 years does not give a team 80+ million to spend in Trasfer market.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2007)

dude read my 2nd post & what do u have to say abt AW's brilliancy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2007)

I will find out more about the players in that list when I have time,but one thing I know that you forget to mention, we made 2m on JA


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I will find out more about the players in that list when I have time,but one thing I know that you forget to mention, we made 2m on JA


r u talkin abt Jeremy alaidere


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2007)

Where did Wizrulz say that


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2007)

i edited my post check it out now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2007)

Ya.


----------



## vivektheone (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey guys ...wanted to know somethin...How much does a team earn upon winning the Premiership?(Like how much ManUearned last year on winning only Premiership...)


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 11, 2007)

*Wenger vs. Ferguson: *

*PLAYER MANAGEMENT:*
 Fergie has shown little or no control over his players either on or off the pitch. Witness the despicable, angry mob reactions to refs decisions and their attempts to intimidate them into decisions. Witness Rio’s non-appearance for drug test; Rooney’s public set-tos. Wenger too has had his problems with far too many red cards and many off-pitch wrong-doings.
*RESULT - A DRAW.*

*MEDIA RELATIONSHIP:*
Fergie spat his dummy at the BBC over them having the temerity to question his son’s dodgy dealings as an agent. When United lose he often doesn’t have the bottle to face questions. Wenger so far has always been available for post-match interviews.
*RESULT - WENGER.*

*TRANFER DEALINGS :*
A clear victory for Wenger. With the exception of the occasional dud ( Richard Wright, Franny Jeffers) Wenger is peerless. Anelka in for half million - out for more than 20 mil and replaced by Henry just about sums him up without mentioning Viera, Petit, Pires et al. *Fergie has one of the worst records in the Premiership*. Can’t be bothered to list all of the flops but chances are you can reel off a few without hesitation. Those that have been succesful have been at the pricey end of the market - Rio, Rooney, Ronaldo, Van Nistleroy etc) Schmeichel and Ole Gunnar apart when was the last time Ferguson bought a player from nowehere for very little?? And how many goalkeepers has he gone through since the Dane left? 12? 13?.
*RESULT - WENGER *

*TROPHIES :*
Yes, alright this is one for Fergie but it took him *four years to win the first one *and when you consider the money available to him, the supposed prestiege of playing for Manchester United, and the once-in-several-lifetimes great fortune of half a team of world class players coming through from the youth program at the same time, you would have to be a mug to have NO success at all.
*RESULT - FERGIE.*

*PUBLIC PERCEPTION :*
Wenger nicks this one as well - despite his lack of observation at controversial moments. The public just like him better - he is calmer, more eloquent, just a nicer bloke. And he doesn’t resort to the bizarre ‘mental games’ that Fergie thinks he is so good at.
*RESULT - WENGER.*

*TEAM’S ATTRACTIVENESS :*
(And we’re not talking about the appeal to the laydees) Both managers have been in control of two of the best football-playing teams to grace the prem. Arsenal’s fantastic one touch through the middle game is the equal of United’s flying wingers’ game. Too close to call.
*RESULT - DRAW.*

So there you have it. Conclusive, inarguable, qualitative and quantitative proof that *Wenger is the best* of the two by a *score of 5-3.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2007)

the sun said:
			
		

> ARSENE WENGER has sealed a £6million swoop for Auxerre defender Bakari Sagna.
> 
> French right-back Sagna, 24, will sign a five-year contract worth £25,000 a week this morning after agreeing personal terms with the Arsenal manager last night.
> 
> His arrival comes as Gunners midfielder Freddie Ljungberg looks set to complete a £5.5million move to Fiorentina....


*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007310809,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 11, 2007)

@ wizrulz

dude u want to prove that Wenger is the best in the business......and Arsenal is the best team in the world ...... go ahead and be my guest ..... no issues......

Wenger is the best and Arsenal is the best team.... happy now.....






thats the reason why Man UTD has won more EPL titles than Arsenal ...cuz arsenal is the best and they  have the best Manager.......thats the reason why arsenal r doing so well in EPL and in the Champions league........

i and all the members in the Football channel agrees to that.......

@ evry Member in the football channel.
*attention
Guys evrybody

Arsenal and Wenger r the best pair in the world football....... so guys please dont say anything bout these 2........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> @ evry Member in the football channel.
> *attention
> Guys evrybody
> 
> Arsenal and Wenger r the best pair in the world football....... so guys please dont say anything bout these 2........


Thanks for acknowledgeing this fact


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 11, 2007)

ok ... so u really think that arsenal is gonna kick evrybody arse this time......and also they will win the EPL and Champions league .....goood lets hope they do....


but i dont think that they can do that ...cuz they dont have a stiker now..ooppsss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2007)

I think we have 4


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 11, 2007)

Our Rooney is enough for your 4.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2007)

^^

Rooney gets overshadowed even by a greasydiverboy


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah thats the reason why rooney scored more than ur 4 stikers could score


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 12, 2007)

^^^^^ 6 more or so goals playing double the games   

*Bacary Sagna completes move to Arsenal*
French defender Bacary Sagna has signed for Arsenal from Auxerre on a long-term contract for an undisclosed fee.

Sagna (24) who won the French Cup with Auxerre in 2005, was recently called up to the French national squad, where he was an unused substitute in his country’s Euro 2008 Qualifier victory over Georgia in June.

Bacary, who was born in France but has Senegalese parents, has been a regular for Auxerre over the past three seasons, making 87 appearances for the French side during that time. Featuring predominantly at right back, Sagna played a part in Auxerre’s UEFA Cup campaign last season.

Manager Arsène Wenger said: “We are delighted to have signed Bacary Sagna. He is a very capable defender and has played consistently well for Auxerre in recent seasons. He plays mainly at right back, but can also play along the defence or in midfield. He is strong, quick and enjoys defending but also has a good offensive side to his game. He has a fighting spirit and will be a very good addition to our squad.”

Sagna said: “It is great to be joining Arsenal and I’m excited to be playing alongside many great players. I know Abou Diaby from our time together at Auxerre and also Gael Clichy and Mathieu Flamini from the French Under-21 team. Also Arsène Wenger is a major reason why I have signed for Arsenal. He is an excellent manager with a fantastic record and I am really looking forward to working with him. I’m also looking forward to playing at Emirates Stadium and winning trophies for the Club and all the supporters.”

Bacary will wear the No 3 shirt for Arsenal and will immediately join up with his new team mates.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2007)

Now we should sell senderos 

RYAN BABEL has completed his £11.5million switch to Liverpool.
He could have been the perfect replacement for henry.



> CESC FABREGAS last night rejected a move to Real Madrid and insisted: “I couldn’t leave Arsenal in the lurch!”
> 
> The midfield star, 20, pledged his future to boss Arsene Wenger after agonising over whether to switch to the Bernabeu.
> 
> ...


 Source the sun

Cesc is a true gunner,for now atleast.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 13, 2007)

I hate Chelsea bcoz of tat stupid Mr. Jose Morinho


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2007)

Um..I cant agree with that


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 13, 2007)

@ Vimal,

Yup, Fabregas will stay at Emirates coz he will want to make a name for himself in the absence of big names like titi (thierry) and not become a scapegoat at sum stupid bigger club where he jus gets to play a few games..same way like henry rejected a deal transfer a few years back from a big club


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wenger vs. Ferguson: *

*PLAYER MANAGEMENT:*
 Fergie has shown little or no control over his players either on or off the pitch. Witness the despicable, angry mob reactions to refs decisions and their attempts to intimidate them into decisions. Witness Rio’s non-appearance for drug test; Rooney’s public set-tos. Wenger too has had his problems with far too many red cards and many off-pitch wrong-doings.
*RESULT - A DRAW.*

*MEDIA RELATIONSHIP:*
Fergie spat his dummy at the BBC over them having the temerity to question his son’s dodgy dealings as an agent. When United lose he often doesn’t have the bottle to face questions

(we dont lose as often as u so he's not used to it .u know.) 

Wenger so far has always been available for post-match interviews.
*RESULT - WENGER.*

*TRANFER DEALINGS :*
A clear victory for Wenger. With the exception of the occasional dud ( Richard Wright, Franny Jeffers) Wenger is peerless.

u r a f**kin loyalist man.. i agree that SAF 's transfers r not always good but after givin u so many e.g.(read my previopus post.. u can add mart poom to it ) even then u dont want to agree. u r lame man.. think logically for once

 Anelka in for half million - out for more than 20 mil and replaced by Henry just about sums him up without mentioning Viera, Petit, Pires et al. *Fergie has one of the worst records in the Premiership*. Can’t be bothered to list all of the flops but chances are you can reel off a few without hesitation. 

if u cant list them then dont just make assumptions that he has one of the worst records(give me proof) ..his record is equally good or bad as Wenger

Those that have been succesful have been at the pricey end of the market - Rio, Rooney, Ronaldo, Van Nistleroy etc) Schmeichel and Ole Gunnar apart when was the last time Ferguson bought a player from nowehere for very little?? 
u must be out of ur mind.. u can add roy keane, nemanja vidic,Eric cantona & many more to it

And how many goalkeepers has he gone through since the Dane left? 12? 13?.
it only 3 not 12 -13 alright
barthez, tim howard, van der sar . i fu want u can add carroll, van der gouw kuzscak to it

                                         SAF is the best Striker buyer in the market

SAF loves buying strikers, pays a lot of money for them and has an accuracy of almost a 100 %.
forlan is an exception but we didnt pay a lot for him.. but SAF was right abt him '' look at him now.. he is amazing. he just could not adapt to the english game

Just take a look at Nistelrooy, Andy Cole, Yorke, Mark Hughes (record signing at the time), Rooney, Saha (if injury free, geat addition), Smith (was great when he came in),Solskjaer,Rossi and now if he comes in TEVEZ..



*RESULT - even here fergie is  better*

*TROPHIES :*
Yes, alright this is one for Fergie but it took him *four years to win the first one *and when you consider the money available to him, the supposed prestiege of playing for Manchester United, and the once-in-several-lifetimes great fortune of half a team of world class players coming through from the youth program at the same time, you would have to be a mug to have NO success at all.
*RESULT - FERGIE.*

*PUBLIC PERCEPTION :*
Wenger nicks this one as well - despite his lack of observation at controversial moments. The public just like him better - he is calmer, more eloquent, just a nicer bloke. And he doesn’t resort to the bizarre ‘mental games’ that Fergie thinks he is so good at.
*RESULT - WENGER.*

*TEAM’S ATTRACTIVENESS :*
.theirs no point in playin attractive football if its not effective & u dont win therefore this round definetly goes to SAF
*RESULT - Ferguson.*

So there you have it. Conclusive, inarguable, qualitative and quantitative proof that *Ferguson is the best* of the two by a *score of 5-4.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2007)

I disagree!
Why are you taking win factor in consideration for the attractiveness point.Even chelsea manage to win every match with crappy showings.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 13, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I disagree!
> Why are you taking win factor in consideration for the attractiveness point.Even chelsea manage to win every match with crappy showings.


at the end of the day what matters is winnin.. even u know that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2007)

Not if you consider attractiveness as a separate point.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 13, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Not if you consider attractiveness as a separate point.



u cant do that in football... if u r not effective & dont win.. how does it matter ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok so we cut that point 
Mr wenger 4-4 Alex= DRAW


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 13, 2007)

worst were 
[Eric] Djemba-Djemba, 
[Fabien] Barthez
David Bellion
Kleberson.
Liam Miller
Juan Sebastian Veron
Diego Forlan
Massimo Taibi

These are just few of Fergies buys in last 5-7 years.....

Also can u list out fregies buys who were NOT good/stars at prev club and then they made big at OLD TOILET (OT)

It is perhaps no coincidence that many of Fergies flops have been central midfield players, as he attempted to find the answer to life without Roy Keane.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2007)

Arsenal's biggest flop-Wiltord 13m
ManUre's biggest flop- Veron 28.1m


----------



## iMav (Jul 13, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> without Roy Keane.


 and db


----------



## burninhell (Jul 15, 2007)

I hate manchester united esp C. ronaldo


----------



## dtox (Jul 15, 2007)

i think ssk missed out on player relationships.. it is where WENGER triumphs.. literally all players have strung their futures with wenger.. ex. fabregaes who says wenger is his mentor, henry too to some extent had his future at arsenal based on wengers stay, wenger is the gel thats bonds arsenal together.. not so in case of fergusson.. their latest signing, bakari sagna also says its the french influence that attracted him to arsenal..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> i think ssk missed out on player relationships.. it is where WENGER triumphs.. literally all players have strung their futures with wenger.. ex. fabregaes who says wenger is his mentor, henry too to some extent had his future at arsenal based on wengers stay, wenger is the gel thats bonds arsenal together.. not so in case of fergusson.. their latest signing, bakari sagna also says its the french influence that attracted him to arsenal..



agree with that but ur team isnt doin well even with this advantage.. so u cant call wenger a better manager


----------



## faraaz (Jul 16, 2007)

I hate Manchester United...arrogant pr!cks with horrible fans...


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 16, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> agree with that but ur team isnt doin well even with this advantage.. so u cant call wenger a better manager



A bit of success have gone into head of manures.....

Although Won after 4 years still term themselves as champs....

could not win a  single cup ( epl is exception) although were in last  4 in each cup....and still feel they are numero uno....

Were dependant on other teams and luck  (esp ARSENAL for ARSENAL  vs chelsea match) so that they could win ther EPL championship still feel they deserved to win it.....

Aargh...still will coem and boast......  ...manures will not change


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> A bit of success have gone into head of manures.....
> 
> Although Won after 4 years still term themselves as champs....
> 
> ...


ok lets compare how many trophies have we won in the last decade & how many have u??
even if we won after 4 years we did win u know.. maybe it hurts u .. but get a reality check.. we r the champions..& as if we didnt win matches or score goals...that we would be dependent on other teams.we did our bit & if other teams dont perform or perform in their matches which helps us then it aint our problem.
give me one logical reasoning why we shouldnt have won the league...
we scored goals(the highest number), kept clean sheets, won matches....
i think this is a situation of sour grapes.. 
so i wouldnt argue with Losers..
bye


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 16, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> ok lets compare how many trophies have we won in the last decade & how many have u??
> even if we won after 4 years we did win u know.. maybe it hurts u .. but get a reality check.. we r the champions..& as if we didnt win matches or score goals...that we would be dependent on other teams.we did our bit & if other teams dont perform or perform in their matches which helps us then it aint our problem.
> give me one logical reasoning why we shouldnt have won the league...
> we scored goals(the highest number), kept clean sheets, won matches....
> ...



This like politician giving explianation ans asying " NO COMMENTS" in end

*www.smileyhut.com/laughing/hysterical.gif
*www.smileyhut.com/laughing/rofl.gif

BOAST BOAST....nothing more.....FIrst DREAM of QUADRABLE ...THEN TREBLE...then HOPPING ATLEAST DOUBLE....THEN aha please ATleast EPL....


*www.smileyhut.com/laughing/hysterical.gif
*www.smileyhut.com/laughing/rofl.gif


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> This like politician giving explianation ans asying " NO COMMENTS" in end
> 
> *www.smileyhut.com/laughing/hysterical.gif
> *www.smileyhut.com/laughing/rofl.gif
> ...


u dont want to argue logically.. then alright i wont waste my time with u...
if u want to believe that we didnt deserve to win.. then thats ur point of view.. u can be happy with it...but the truth will be truth... u can run away from it but u cant hide
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/3167/smanutd5ww.gif*www.vocinelweb.it/faccine/sport/53.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2007)

nice fight
Agree with Faraaz,90%of manure fans are glory hunters

*Wenger goes for hot Rod *


			
				The sun said:
			
		

> ARSENAL are poised to smash their transfer record with a £15million swoop for Argentinian striker Rodrigo Palacio.
> 
> Reports in Argentina claim Palacio, 25, will fly to London tomorrow for a medical after Boca Juniors accepted the Gunners offer.
> 
> ...


8)


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 16, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> ok lets compare how many trophies have we won in the last decade & how many have u??
> even if we won after 4 years we did win u know.. maybe it hurts u .. but get a reality check.. we r the champions..& as if we didnt win matches or score goals...that we would be dependent on other teams.we did our bit & if other teams dont perform or perform in their matches which helps us then it aint our problem.
> give me one logical reasoning why we shouldnt have won the league...
> we scored goals(the highest number), kept clean sheets, won matches....
> ...





			
				ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> u dont want to argue logically.. then alright i wont waste my time with u...
> if u want to believe that we didnt deserve to win.. then thats ur point of view.. u can be happy with it...but the truth will be truth... u can run away from it but u cant hide



Thats what i called keeping ones word   ......

Either MANURES cant keep word...or u feel we are winners as u said u will not argue.... decide


----------



## Vyasram (Jul 16, 2007)

why another striker? with eddie,rvp,bendtner,adebayor,walcott and vela to join soon     . if wenger hadn't bought eduardo, this guy would have been perfect


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2007)

Bendtner,vela and Theo will not get  regular first team chances in premiership.(if dudu and argie guy come good)
These will constitute our FA and league cup teams.

MANCHESTER UNITED have admitted signing Carlos Tevez has become "over-complicated".
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007320811,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 16, 2007)

to all Arse Fans

ur team is the best club team in all over the world and ur manager is the best.

Happy now....... 




dunno why all arsenal fans start crying when Man UTD start taking some decisions..............?????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> ur team is the best club team in all over the world and ur manager is the best.


Old news :yawn:


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 16, 2007)

that aint a news for ur info...  
u arse guys r pissed seeing all the happenings in Man UTD.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2007)

Anybody pissed at manUre's failure to sign tevez?
Only manure fans


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 17, 2007)

haa we dont even care whether tevez gets signed or not......dont know bout others .... i dont .... cuz anderson is the man im looking forward too as a centre attacking midfielder... who can play a centre forward also as a striker....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 17, 2007)

^^ Dont worry.You have C.Ronaldo with Bipashaa.


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 17, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Anybody pissed at manUre's failure to sign tevez?
> Only manure fans



naah.. dont care really... im happy with our goal scoring prowess


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 17, 2007)

@ssk

see everybody here things that Man UTD fans r all plastics and only want stunning players like Madrid and chelshit................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 17, 2007)

@ssk-I hope you have heard the news of JS Park ruled out till January.You only got rooney now(saha?).

Drogba threatening to quit Chelsea.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007320942,00.html


----------



## Vyasram (Jul 17, 2007)

palacio rumour a prank

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_2542830,00.html

or ^^^ this one's a prank

and vela might return before season-start

*www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/sport/football.html?in_article_id=468975&in_page_id=1779


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 17, 2007)

The Sun news is more likely to be false

Lol even BBC fell for this BS

MANCHESTER UNITED'S Far East tour opened with a disappointing 2-2 draw against J-League champions Urawa Red Diamonds.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007330037,00.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 18, 2007)

sunderland pay $5.5 million for k richardson 
now that isexcellent work in the transfer market by fergie

Ps- still cant believe it.. we made such a profit on such a crappy player
anyway hope that he does well at sunderland


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2007)

Ya me surprised too
Maybe Keano did a favor for his boss


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 18, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Ya me surprised too
> Maybe Keano did a favor for his boss



maybe... it doesnt matter.. we made a HUGE profit that matters


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2007)

But we should expect these kind of stupid deals from a former manU player,shouldn't we?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 18, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> But we should expect these kind of stupid deals from a former manU player,shouldn't we?


i have a lot of respect for keano.. maybe he saw somethin in richardson...so he bought him...he never got a chance at utd.. so maybe he is very good( im just hoping..for keano)


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 18, 2007)

richardson is good for sunderland.....he has a good freekick .......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2007)

Did Beckham sign for a pub team?
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007330371,00.html
John terry is the MOST PAID premiership footballer.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007330304,00.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 19, 2007)

> *...*Chelsea can expect to fill their boots against the Galaxy. They should be disappointed if they don’t score ten!


 ROFL


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 19, 2007)

LMAO.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Did Beckham sign for a pub team?
> *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007330371,00.html



even i agree becks may have made a mistake


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2007)

^^$$$


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 19, 2007)

iN beckhams case HASTE MAKES WASTE...is true


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2007)

Beckham knew he was going to a pub team,he didnt expect it to be like real madrid(or even tottenham for that matter)
He will lead a easy going celeb life in LA now.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2007)

^^looks like it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=556965&postcount=266
Ya,manU just got lucky


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 23, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=556965&postcount=266
> Ya,manU just got lucky


sala ek mauka nahi chodta hai


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2007)

^^Our team will also be like that this year

FREDDIE LJUNGBERG will complete a £3.5million move from Arsenal to West Ham today
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007330878,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2007)

Nani was asked to stop his backflip celebration by SAF,and he agreed
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007340760,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 27, 2007)

the BOSS is on .....


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 28, 2007)

Liverpool Lost To Porthmouth


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2007)

Lol torres missed a penalty
From tomorrow The Emirates cup is starting
Fixtures-


 *www.arsenal.com/images/pics/badges/intermilan.gif
 *www.arsenal.com/images/pics/badges/valencia.gif

*Inter Milan v Valencia*
Emirates Cup, Emirates Stadium
Saturday, July 28, 2007. 2pm


 *www.arsenal.com/images/pics/badges/arsenal.gif
 *www.arsenal.com/images/pics/badges/parissaintgermain.gif

*Arsenal v Paris St-Germain*
Emirates Cup, Emirates Stadium
Saturday, July 28, 2007. 4.15pm


 *www.arsenal.com/images/pics/badges/parissaintgermain.gif
 *www.arsenal.com/images/pics/badges/valencia.gif

*Paris St-Germain v Valencia*
Emirates Cup, Emirates Stadium
Sunday, July 29, 2007. 2pm


 *www.arsenal.com/images/pics/badges/arsenal.gif
 *www.arsenal.com/images/pics/badges/intermilan.gif

*Arsenal v Inter Milan*
Emirates Cup, Emirates Stadium
Sunday, July 29, 2007. 4.15pm


Source of fixtures- Arsenal.com


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 28, 2007)

cool 2 big games then...inter vs valencia & Arsenal vs inter...will be close matches


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 28, 2007)

matches will be shown on SS3...7.45pm IST


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 28, 2007)

@wizrulz.

SS3?? which channel is this ?


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 28, 2007)

super sports which is available to set top box users in mumbai.. ....which i dont have ..going to frnds place


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2007)

Eduardo has been denied work permit
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007340814,00.html


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 28, 2007)

he 'IS' denied or 'WAS' denied???

ANDERSON WAS GRANTED A WORK PERMIT FOR MANU AFTER AN APPEAL ON THE GROUND THAT HE IS A TALENTED PLAYER ALTHOUGH HE ONLY PLAYED A COUPLE OF GAMES FOR BRAZIL...YET SILVA has PLAYED 50%


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2007)

^^Edited 

Emirates cup-
Arsenal 2 1 PSG 
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007340938,00.html
We were not even full strength


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Edited
> 
> Emirates cup-
> Arsenal 2 1 PSG
> ...



how good a team is PSG..so it was a good enough result



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Eduardo has been denied work permit
> *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007340814,00.html



he should get it though...their must be some problem


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 29, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> We were not even full strength


 PROs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2007)

^^Thanks for telling


----------



## hullap (Jul 29, 2007)

i'm waiting for manutd vs inter


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 29, 2007)

^^^ ^^^ when is that???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2007)

1st august
Inter is too much for manu

Whoa PSG owned valencia 3-0
now arsenal's chances are really good.
*---------------------------------------------------


ARSENAL ARE THE EMIRATES CUP CHAMPIONS*
2-1
Hleb and RVP scored
We are the only undefeated team in the tournament8)


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 29, 2007)

ARSENAL 2 - 1 INTER MILAN

Possession was abt 65-35 i guess 
could have easily been 5-1 

ARSENAL START OF THE SEAOSN 1st SILVER WARE OF SEASON......with MORE IN LINE.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2007)

Take that "arsenal is dead" noobs


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 29, 2007)

Just see teh goal by RVP and HLEB..and then u will know what skill sn talent is....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2007)

llllooooooool ManU are being crushed by Inter 3-1
*livescore.com/
Is this the team we beat this sunday


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 2, 2007)

damn it.....2-3 defeat........


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2007)

we were not playin full strength anyway..we lost..hopin for a better performance from the boys in the next match
all the goals were related to somehow mistakes by evra...so the best left back of last year needs to get back his form

man utd sign 9 year old whiz kid 
*Rhain Davis*

 *youtube.com/watch?v=hG47FDenyXw


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2007)

Amsterdam Tournament
Arsenal 1 1 Lazio 
Half time


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks for being kept updated with the score...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2007)

^^soon I'll post the news our win.
Score at 67'
Arsenal 2 - 1 Lazio
N. Bendtner
EDUARDO 
It is the first Dudu goal for Arsenal,he has got the work permit too

FINAL SCORE
Arsenal 2 - 1 Lazio


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 3, 2007)

good....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 3, 2007)

Papers: Tevez on his way
03/08/2007 08:27

I'm on my way
Carlos Tevez will become a Manchester United player today after a remarkable £2million deal was struck that blew apart any pretence that West Ham ever owned him.
The Daily Express has been given full access to the sensational financial deatls that aallow Tevez to move from West Ham to Old Trafford via third-party owners, Media Sports Investments and Just Sports Inc. The Hammers receive a mere £2m for a world-class striker, who is valued in excess of £35m. 
But they won't get a penny from Old Trafford. Their "fee" will come direct from MSI and Just Sport. Tevez, meanwhile, gets £90,000 a week and joins the most famous club on the planet.
United will pay £10m for a two-year "rental" from the third-party owners of Tevez, with the option to purchase him outright for more than £20m.
Daily Express, Harry Harris

The same paper also claim Alan Smith is set to sign for Newcastle United after passing a medical at St James' Park yesterday. The publication quotes Smith as saying he's "sure the move is going to happen".

The Sun report Wayne Rooney has been working on his heading skills in an effort to improve his all-round game. Rooney, who's scored 59 times for United, has netted just once with his head. "Hopefully I'll get more this year," Rooney said.

Now this is an amazing deal ..if it takes place 
30 million over 3 years ....easily payable


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2007)

^Crazy money for a not so good striker,30 million is right for someone like Andriy Shevchenko but not for tevez.
Arsenal will face Sparta Prague in Champions league qualifiers.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007350902,00.html
*

More Rhain Davis for Manu fans
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwXMWcZqk94*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 4, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^Crazy money for a not so good striker,30 million is right for someone like Andriy Shevchenko but not for tevez.
> Arsenal will face Sparta Prague in Champions league qualifiers.
> *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007350902,00.html
> *
> ...


ya...sheva is 31 year old & hasnt adapted to english game yet
tevez is 23 & has already adapted...so tevez is a better deal any day..
ur just jealous man
& that rhain davis video is a stupid joke by Losers like arse fans esp. u

& if u think tevez is not good enough then watch & learn

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK2ucVW6BKY&v3

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMJQTFoOi38
can shoot with both feet ,can take free kicks & is so passionate (look at him after he scores goals)..& has a lame dance celebration anyway i like it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2007)

^^Sick joke! LOL


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 4, 2007)

^^wanted to write stupid galti se sick likha gaya

aur kuch nahi kehna hai?
thats it u reply to what u want to & ignore the rest . very convenient..not bad..it means ur agreeing with me & i am correct i guess


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2007)

^^I ll reply that in evening,feeling sleepy


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 4, 2007)

u dont have anything to reply regarding Man UTD........reply regarding ur pissed team.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok I will post something about aston villa for a change.
Aston Villa 3 0 Inter Milan
Need I say more

Ajax Amsterdam beaten 1-08)
RVP scored in 88th minute.
This is our 2nd Pre season trophy.

Wenger proud of victorious Arsenal
*www.goal.com/en-india/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=373044


----------



## hullap (Aug 5, 2007)

dont be happy about winning in pre-season b'coz u will lose in the SEASON


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2007)

^^Sour pre season grapes
Like I will stop enjoying the arsenal victories just because a manu fan says so


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Sour pre season grapes
> Like I will stop enjoying the arsenal victories just because a manu fan says so


keep winning congrtas.. enjoy it while it lasts...(which is not goin to be long )


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2007)

^^Your next loss is coming umm. tonight


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 5, 2007)

Arsenal i have turned down 10 mill POUNDS offers for 30 years old GILBERTO from valencia
*www.people.co.uk/sport/football/tm_method=full&objectID=19573486&siteID=93463-name_page.html

ARSENE WENGER has revealed that he is in contract talks with Arsenal Board
Link:*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_2641358,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 5, 2007)

Manhcester UTD kicks Chelshit arse in the penalties....3 superb saves by Van der Sar wins the Community shield.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2007)

Congratulations on defeating 1/4th strength Chelsea on penalties

JT out for 1 month *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007360027,00.html

Chelsea can lose the title challenge in this month itself.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 5, 2007)

LMAO.....u guys just dont accept the truth thats the problem.....but still u accepted that Chelsea got defeated....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 6, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Congratulations on defeating 1/4th strength Chelsea on penalties
> 
> JT out for 1 month *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007360027,00.html
> 
> Chelsea can lose the title challenge in this month itself.



Man u r so lame just like a kid
it wont hurt u if u accept it...
u celebrated ur stupid pre-season trophies..so we can celebrate a "official"trophy  
as if we were playin on full strength...we won becuz of the brilliance of the best team & keeper of the last season...VDS ...



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Your next loss is coming umm. tonight


stop makin such stupid predictions..or u will have to make a habit of eating u r words


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 6, 2007)

VDS best keeper of last season ROFL.
Btw. I am not stopping you from celebrating like some paulscholes guy,do whatever you want.

About that prediction-You too know what would have happened if Drogba, Shevchenko and JT were on the field.Unfortunately they were ruled out.
Even then you were dragged to penalties by Chelsea

Liverpool vs. Fayenarood
Gerrard slapped opposition player as a brawl erupted.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007360120,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2007)

New Premiership Intro
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-YyYbg-s1I
Damn its just ordinary.Only Fab looks good.
And loool no ManUre playerjust a short clip of rooney

Chelsea-14 players injured 
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007360477,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2007)

United sign Tevez on a 2 year loan deal.

*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007370013,00.html

Loooooooooooool what a great start to season
Tottenham lost 1-0 to sunderland ROFL


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 12, 2007)

whats there to smile......tot played badly they lost....

btw great free kick by Gerrard turns out to be the winning goal for the Reds


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2007)

That team was claiming to beat Arsenal for UCL spot


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol....


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2007)

WOW what a come back by Arsenals at last 10mins 

Arsenal 2 Fulham 1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2007)

lool this reminded me of last season
Great comeback,but we need to score more goals.

Btw. Chelsea 3 2 Birmingham
-------------------------
Manure- "the champions" could not beat a 10 man reading team at OT

L O L 

Rooney may be out for 2 months with hairline fracture.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007370282,00.html


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 13, 2007)

abe ur giving TRUCK LOADS of good NEWS


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2007)

*Ecclestone interested in Arsenal bid**www.autosport.com/news/grapevine.php/id/61491



> *Formula One* ringmaster Bernie Ecclestone has confirmed that he is interested in buying Arsenal football club.
> 
> But he acknowledged that he cannot mount a bid for the English premiership side until next April, when an agreement by the club's directors to resist any takeover bid expires.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2007)

It would be a good deal for both parties


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2007)

~snipped~

ROFLMAO tottenham 3 - 1 Everton
UCL place?Looks more like relegation

Tottenham at the bottom of the table
They better get prepared for relegation fight


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 15, 2007)

poor totts...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2007)

Arsenal 2 -0 Sparta in UCL qualifier.8)
Hard fought win grinded out by Arsenal.We would have lost this match last season.

ManUre 1-1 Portsmouth 
Ronaldo sent off ROOOOOOOFLMAO


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 16, 2007)

no worry mate ...we will revive ..........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2007)

More bad news for manu
Chelsea came from 1-0 down to defeat reading 2-1
Mourinho won the match for chelsea8)


----------



## techtronic (Aug 16, 2007)

First things first, stunning goal by Scholes  mind blowing thunderbolt
It was pathetic to see Ronaldo fighting in the penalty area rather than trying to score. Losing 4 points in the beginning itself is not a good way to defend the title. Chelsea go to the Madjeski Stadium and win 2-1 
Inspite of some good passing, it in the final shot on goal which is not being productive. Lets see what happens in the Manchester Derby especially without Rooney and Ronaldo.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok so all big teams drew today,except for THE CHAMPIONS Loooooool
Losers
I was impressed by Arsenal's performance today,they were physically tough.


----------



## techtronic (Aug 20, 2007)

All champs become losers some day, the point is not that. It is to rise from the fall and sustain the pressure.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2007)

^^True.
Thats why manUre will not come back,FLUKES
Competetion is between Chelsea and Liverpool.Arsenal will win the cups


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 20, 2007)

u and ur dreams.....LoooL.... 
i really hate to see Man UTD lose but its all part of the game....hope we do score goals in the next game ...we really need a win like that AS ROMA semi at OT.....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ Rooney is out for two months.Without him .....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2007)

^^You know how many points have you dropped so far? *7*. 2 out of 9 lool
And you are the one having dreams-Tottenham is more likely to win quadruple than manure doing a roma.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 20, 2007)

All has gone horribly wrong with the start of Man Utd's title defense!   It's frustrating to see with the amount of chances that they've created in all their matches thus far... they've just lacked the final touch in front of goal.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 20, 2007)

Without - rooney ronaldo ur have shown ur nothing..no fire power.....

NOw u must be knowing how we layed entire last season w/o HENRY and RVP......and with only 3 matches gone..ur feeling the heat....

TEVEZ has brought bad OMEN to u ......RONEY injured..ronaldo sent off...ur team just above relegation zone...and only tevez will save u...like he saved WEST ham ...b y scoring goal in last match.....and save u from relegation zone ....will pay anything to see this happen ......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2007)

^^You know whats wrong?Sir Alex is applying CRAP tactics.Looool this proves you cant buy the title
You better pick up some form before relegation battle starts

Skipper Gallas out for 3 weeks.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007380570,00.html

Picture from Arsenal training centre.
*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007381390,00.jpg
England preparing for Germany.
By:The sun

Edwin VDS injured
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007380830,00.html
Damn now manUre will play better gk(2nd choice)



I dont see manure supporters around here for some time.
Are you guys planning to support another team this season?Go support Scousers


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 22, 2007)

haa....in ur dreams...even if Man UTD gets relegated...that will never happen ...just an example ...i wont change....dont jump too much man....we will come really hard on u....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2007)

Next week is really fun Manure vs. tottenham
Ill happy with anyone dropping points

England 1-2 Germany

Team with the arsenal player won


----------



## techtronic (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with you Vimal. If Man U drop points this weekend, it is title hopes over.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2007)

btw.manUre did good business on traitor Heinze

Jens lehmann out for atleast 2 weeks.
Source:Arsenal.com

But Gilberto and Adebayor are fit.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 24, 2007)

Arjen Robben blasts Hose Moaninho. for never giving him a proper opportunity in Chelski colors.

Source:*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007390357,00.html

Spurs say no to Fabio Capello as coach to take over from Martin Jol.

Source: *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007390350,00.html




			
				techtronic said:
			
		

> I agree with you Vimal. If Man U drop points this weekend, it is title hopes over.



I agree here too. ManU has to win this weekend.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2007)

^^Arjen robben was not given opportunities because he become injured in first 10 minutes of play
Its like Louis saha bashing SAF for not playing him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2007)

ONE NIL TO THE AR-SE-NAL.
We showed Manu how it is done.Mancity's defence is one of the best in PL but we broke it witch constant pressure


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 25, 2007)

thanku for that great effort....i think u won the league ...congrats..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2007)

^^If we won the league,you just got relegated
You belong to your right place.Relegation zone


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah thats the reason why we the league last yr... btw i think u guys showed drown u cant even score frm a penalty shoot...haha. and ur dreaming in becoming the league champions .....fellow dreamer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2007)

^^Atleast we scored a goal from open play
We have scored 4 goals in 3 matches.How many have you scored?


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 26, 2007)

50 mill and 1 goal that too from old horse............  ....

I guess MANURES Will say next april also ..who won leageu last season....and blah blah.....come to prestent and future....how long can u dwell on PAST


----------



## techtronic (Aug 26, 2007)

At the least we have one trophy in our cabinets this year


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2007)

^^Be happy with your micky mouse curse bearing shield


----------



## techtronic (Aug 26, 2007)

Whether its Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck, its nevertheless a shield


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2007)

Loool Chelsea are 8 points ahead of you,We and Liverpool are 5 points with 1 game in hand.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 26, 2007)

todays scorline should be in favour of TOTS or a draw...would love to see then manures faces......


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 26, 2007)

NANI the winner for MAN UTD...great stike....
Man UTD 1- 0 TOT

now we have got the start....and we will win more now....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2007)

I feel bad for the spuds the first time.It was a clear penalty.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 26, 2007)

no it wasnt .....cuz the ball struck on brown's waist not on hand.....


----------



## Apollo (Aug 26, 2007)

It was a good match with end to end play; pleased with the result, of course. Nani has announced his arrival and how!  Penalty... 50-50 in real time, to be honest. But we did have Lost Lady Luck's favour in this one.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 26, 2007)

that was a screamer.........simply awesome the one's like ronaldo stike.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2007)

^^Hit on waist!
DID YOU SEE THE MATCH?It hit on his left arm.Wait for someone to upload it on youtube.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 26, 2007)

^^yeah surely .....see that ur self.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2007)

^^If you are right I ll have ManUre crest as my avatar for one day.If I am right you keep Arsenal avatar for a day
Ok?


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ lol in ur dreams......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2007)

^^So you are not sure about what you said in post 1284 and 1288.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 26, 2007)

^^im pretty damn sure...i aint gonna change my avatar if u say so.......

^^ just listen to what SAF said in his interview .....""" at 1st i thought that it was a penalty with so much appeal but after looking at the replays its clearly hit him in the chest ... """


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> chest ... """


You said waist
I ll wait for the video


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 26, 2007)

sorry for getting confused with chest and waist ....i accept my apology...u wait for the video ....get the right answer ur self .....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2007)

So.SAF calls this chest.OhK
*images.thesun.co.uk/picture/0,,2007391711,00.jpg
I wonder what he calls his ass then.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 27, 2007)

^^ ur a bloody moron..........thats wat i think bout u.....the pic that ur showing doesnt say wat u want to say


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2007)

^^That hit him on the arm noob.Everyone except blind manUre scum saw that.
It doesnt make an arm the chest,just becasue your SIR said.

Well I dont blame you for that, seeing how desperate manure fans were for a win


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 27, 2007)

Speculations about Ronaldinho joining Chel$hit:

*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007390819,00.html

Martin Jol is desperate (as are the Arse supporters here)

*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007390744,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2007)

He is true “If you live in Manchester you say it hit his chest. If you live in the rest of England you say the decision has gone against us."

That Ronaldinho thing is just insane



			
				adebayor said:
			
		

> “We know people say ‘they are kids and don't want to play as soon as we kick them’.
> “But we stand up for it and we are ready for it, if they kick us we are going to want to beat that person.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 28, 2007)

Manchester United favourite Ole Gunnar Solskjaer has retired due to a knee injury

*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_2690166,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2007)

Bad news Ole is a legend.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 28, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> Manchester United favourite Ole Gunnar Solskjaer has retired due to a knee injury
> 
> *www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_2690166,00.html


 
Hmmm...you are a legend and will always remain in our hearts. We salute you OLE...


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 28, 2007)

definitely ...we will miss u OLE......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2007)

Sevilla star Puerta dies.


			
				The Sun said:
			
		

> SEVILLE defender Antonio Puerta has tragically died after he failed to recover from a heart attack.
> 
> The Spanish star, 22, collapsed on the field during his team's match against Getafe.
> 
> ...


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 28, 2007)

this is turning out to be a bad day for Football.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2007)

*Ole to coach at united.*
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007400011,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 29, 2007)

awesome...he is one of the greats and will remain ...............thanks vimal for this news.....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 29, 2007)

Transfer speculations:

Some more speculations on Ronaldinho heading to Chel$hit:   

*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007400217,00.html

It would really be a disaster for Barca. BTW, if he joined any other club then it would be really nice for EPL (not Chel$hit, though)...after the deparature of Henry to Spain.

West Ham to sign Adriano from Inter (Loan deal???)???   

*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007400109,00.html

Spurs / Chel$hit in Defoe switch?

*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007400104,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2007)

Arsene did right to turn down Adriano.


Arsenal 3 - 0 Sparta in UCL qualifier.
Tomas,Fab and dudu scored
Aggregate 5-0
We are going to UCL.

LATEST in UCL draw.
AC Milan in group D
Arsenal in group H
Manchester United F
Barcelona E
 Real Madrid  C
Inter Milan G
Liverpool A
Chelsea B

Whoa  Valencia go into group B: with Chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2007)

^^Go spam elsewhere s18000rpm(edit:he has deleted his post)
Damn.UEFA cup champions Sevilla in Arsenal's group

All draws over.
Some interesting matches coming up.


*Group A: *Liverpool, Porto, Marseilla and Besiktas
*Group B: *Chelsea, Valencia, Schalke and Rosenborg (group of death?)
*Group C: *Real Madrid, Werder Bremen, Lazio and Olympiakos
*Group D: *AC Milan, Benfica, Celtic and Shakhtar Donetsk.
*Group E: *Barcelona, Lyon, Stuttgart, Rangers (another?)
*Group F: *Manchester United, Roma, Sporting Lisbon and Dynamo Kiev
*Group G*: Inter Milan, PSV, CSKA Moscow and Fenerbahce. (another tight contest)
*Group H*: Arsenal, Sevilla/AEK, Steaua Bucharest, Slavia Prague.

Breaking News:
Russian buys stake at Arsenal.


> FORMER Arsenal Vice Chairman David Dein has sold his 14.5 percent stake in the club to a firm co-owned by Russian billionaire Alisher Usmanov for £75million.
> 
> The announcement by the firm Red and White Holdings Ltd puts further pressure on the board to face an eventual takeover.
> 
> ...


 Source:the sun


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 30, 2007)

we will kick AS ROMA's ass again .......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2007)

^^Not this timeYou got nani's old club too.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 30, 2007)

^^no problem......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

Wenger supports David Dein's move?
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007400577,00.html

News on Arsene Wenger's contract situation next week.
Source:Arsenal.com


----------



## shantanu (Sep 1, 2007)

anyone wants this thread to be made sticky.. ?


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 1, 2007)

im here......hopefully arsenal_gunner & wizrulz ...should also say the same ..as also digitized and ssk


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

Um..ok,though this thread never goes down8)


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 1, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Um..ok,though this thread never goes down8)



true....


----------



## shantanu (Sep 1, 2007)

@arsenal : it looks you are giving me a oppurtunity to make the thread sticky.. 

let others too say.. and yes if the thread never goes down, what is the need to make it sticky.. 

Prateek Pmed me !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

Ya,lets wait for others' opinion.


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 1, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> Prateek Pmed me !



i just pmed u ....to ask a simple question regarding the no. of post in each threads....

anyways it would matter to us......


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

well have missed this thread for long didnt have time to catch up but now that henry has left arsenal im back to my first love ... as they say ... once a man u always a man u...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

^^WTH.Did you just change teams
Loooooooooooooooooooooooool bad time to join manUre


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

well i didnt exactly change teams ... my loyalty to arsenal was as long as henry was there ... so in other terms contract expired


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 1, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> well have missed this thread for long didnt have time to catch up but now that henry has left arsenal im back to my first love ... as they say ... once a man u always a man u...



hey this is very bad habit ....changing teams.....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes made this thread sticky.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

Manu got another plastic fan


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

iknow its gonna be hard to justify but those who know me know my reasons


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 1, 2007)

whatever ..as long as im here i will be a true loyal fan to my team.......


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 1, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> well i didnt exactly change teams ... my loyalty to arsenal was as long as henry was there ... so in other terms contract expired


Is virus ka koi bharosa nahi kal ko Readings ka fan bana hoga.Yeh virus aise hi attack karta hai.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

You should have joined Liverpool or Newcastle


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 1, 2007)

nah ..i thing we need bloody chelshit supporters here ..


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

liverpool auk thu and chelsea a fren of mine is a die hard fan of chelsea ... pagal hai woh chelsea k baare mein


----------



## shantanu (Sep 1, 2007)

sticked


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 1, 2007)

thnks mate..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> liverpool auk thu and chelsea a fren of mine is a die hard fan of chelsea ... pagal hai woh chelsea k baare mein


ask him which team he supported before 2005


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

Nobody supported Chelsea back then.(Maybe 2 or 3 people born in Chelsea did.)
All came there after Roman and Jose took over and won titles.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 1, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> sticked


woh toh hona hi tha maine jo kah diya tha.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 1, 2007)

haan bhai ! aapka hukum ! hum kaise taale


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

^^Its Hukm not Humk  (ok dude i know what it is ) arse - nal
Maybe he supported The Invincibles back then

:roll:


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 1, 2007)

Rooney 'not far' from return

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=467734


----------



## iMav (Sep 1, 2007)

and btw becks is injured again ... knee sprain or something likely to miss england's euro qualifier


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

Just 3 hrs for the transfer window to close.A lot of activity there. 
PORTSMOUTH have announced the signing of Fulham’s Senegal midfielder Papa Bouba Diop for an undisclosed fee on a three-year deal
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007400657,00.html


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 1, 2007)

Arsenal sign Lassana Diarra from Chelsea for 5m

*www.arsenal.com/article.asp?thisNa...itle=Arsenal+sign+Lassana+Diarra+from+Chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

OMG Arsenal signed a player 
A very good buy by Arsene,his talent was getting wasted at Chelsea.

*MANCHESTER United are to quiz star striker Cristiano Ronaldo after he invited prostitutes back to his home for a poolside orgy.*
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2007400861,00.html


----------



## Apollo (Sep 1, 2007)

Thread's sticky... just noticed.

About the poolside orgy, well EPL's pretty demanding... boy's gotta have some fun off the pitch as well.


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 1, 2007)

Apollo said:
			
		

> About the poolside orgy, well EPL's pretty demanding... boy's gotta have some fun off the pitch as well.



LOL ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2007)

As some guy said in the comments,a nanny is called specially for Rooney


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 1, 2007)

another win for United......great to see Saha striking some good shots.....and also scoring ...


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 2, 2007)

u forgot to add " ATLAST"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2007)

League Cup 3rd round draws out.

Carling Cup third round:

Blackburn v Birmingham
Reading v Liverpool
Manchester United v Coventry
Tottenham v Middlesbrough
Hull v Chelsea
Blackpool v Southend
West Ham v Plymouth
Arsenal v Newcastle
Luton v Charlton
Manchester City v Norwich
Sheffield United v Morecambe
Sheffield Wednesday v Everton
Fulham v Bolton
Burnley v Portsmouth
Aston Villa v Nottm Forest or Leicester
WBA v Cardiff

Ties to be played week commencing September 24.

We got tough draw again

Arsenal won 3-1 8),thats how you beat pompey manure

Loooooool Chelsea lost 2-0 to villa


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 2, 2007)

hahaha .... look at jose face ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2007)

Liverpool and Arsenal no 1 and 2 respectively 8) equal on points.


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 2, 2007)

liverpool looking the best out of the 4 big guns.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2007)

If it wasn't for 6-0 Derby noobs we would have been at the top.


----------



## iMav (Sep 2, 2007)

OMG chelsea lost


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 2, 2007)

Barca leading.....

Arsenal were too good...

agian asingle goal win for MANURES....


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 2, 2007)

and a double goal defeat for chelshit......but still we r winning...thats what it counts...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2007)

Thierry is looking not that good at Barca.


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 2, 2007)

becuz he is missing ur companionship there .....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 3, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Thierry is looking not that good at Barca.


naah he is looking good and smart in Barca kit.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2007)

^^


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 3, 2007)

Just seen it Henry is looking very happy in the barca dressing room he is laughing.It seems he is enjoying at Barca than Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2007)

^^They dont even pass the ball to him Goofy like to do all the work himself.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 3, 2007)

Moaninho starts moaning again after Chel$hit's defeat!

*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007401022,00.html

LA Galaxy will block any possible Beckham's loan transfer.

*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007400976,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2007)

^^Why are you  at LA galaxy?They paid a lot for Beckham


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 3, 2007)

^^^Becks needs to get out of there before it's too late.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Why would he?He got enough money and Posh is happy there.LA suits his lifestyle too

Totti looking to romp ManUre 7-0
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007410001,00.html


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 4, 2007)

^^^He needs to salvage whatever England career is left in him.

In Totti's dreams., we will again whip Roma's a$$ 7-0.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2007)

^^With Tevez?ROFL


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 4, 2007)

I guess he is talking when ROMA are at home...lol


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 4, 2007)

Ballack's Chel$hit future is in doubt 
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007410102,00.html

Arjen Robben is happy he left Chel$hit.  
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007410067,00.html


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 4, 2007)

Mumbai have there own EPL TEAM fan/supporters clubs....

*www.mid-day.com/news/city/2007/august/162336.htm

do other cities have too.......


----------



## iMav (Sep 4, 2007)

england needs becks and not the other way round ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2007)

I feel bad for ballack and Sheva.Sheva is one of my favorites


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 4, 2007)

^^yeah i feel bad for him too........


cuz he is one ur favs.....pity that guy


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 4, 2007)

is robbie fowler still there with liverpool?

watched my first liv match of the season kuyt looks a bit overshadowed by torres rafa should have him as cf with torres as ss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2007)

^^No he was sold to Cardiff City.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 7, 2007)

*Wenger signs new deal till 2011*    
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007410819,00.html
MWAHAHAHA take that noobs 

Exclusive interview with Arsene
*www.arsenal.com/article.asp?thisNav=News&article=481177


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 10, 2007)

NO LIVE TOT vS ARS match telecast on espn or star sports .....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 10, 2007)

20-20 sh1t


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 10, 2007)

that too on two channels....i wonder y they have started star cricket


----------



## nyto (Sep 11, 2007)

i really hate man useless with their half baked strikers.b like wenger he makes superstars he doesnt buy "stars".


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 11, 2007)

I just checked Saturday's TV timings,North London derby will be telecasted on star sports


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya thats because all ARSENAL FANS IN INDIA bombarded espn-star mailbox with request it to show .....

Its 30 minutes late LIVE telecast


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 13, 2007)

Rooney may return against Everton.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007420402,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 13, 2007)

owen scored 2 & ferdinand 1...with these england cruises to a 3-0 victory over Russia.....


----------



## Apollo (Sep 13, 2007)

Btw, the England vs. Russia game was broadcasted from 10am to 12pm, earlier today.   -------------------  Anyone following the Women's World Cup?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 13, 2007)

^^Arsenal ladies doing all the work for england


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2007)

Portugal boss Scolari punching a dude in yesterday's qualifiers
*youtube.com/watch?v=xjMCfDYUrgs


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 15, 2007)

MAN UTD 1-0 Everton ..........

winning header by Vidic from a superb corner kick from Nani.

and TOT 1 - 0 Arse     till half time


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 15, 2007)

arsenal on top of the table after 3-1 win ( Cesc, Ade 2)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> and TOT 1 - 0 Arse     till half time


 
So,we were going down to championship Huh?
Guess what,we are the leaders now.,that too with 1 game less than you.

You keep on playing chelsea-ish football.


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 15, 2007)

whatever man.......its still begining of the season and only 6 six played ....

TOT played some rubbish football this evening they had some genuine chances and they just ....... morons anyways great goals by Cesc & abedebyor ( pardon me if i spelled wrong)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2007)

^^Adebayor
Btw. Liverpool couldn't beat a team we owned 3-1 last week

LOOOOOOOOOOOL Chelsea dropped 2 points again,and we stay on top 8)


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 16, 2007)

yes ..... and we r catching up .....


----------



## shantanu (Sep 16, 2007)

arrey bhai,, how u guys watch foot ball isnt it boring


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2007)

^^Go watch cricket then
You should have watched Arsenal's match today
(PS: Dont watch Chelsea matches,they are boring as hell )


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 16, 2007)

well u will go and drown off if u watch chelsea match .....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2007)

Manu are not much better in their recent games


----------



## shantanu (Sep 16, 2007)

cricket : yuk (i like only when ganguly plays)

i like arsenal as such,,


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 16, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Manu are not much better in their recent games



but still we make chances of scoring goals.... not like chelshit


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> cricket : yuk (i like only when ganguly plays)


So what do you watch?NFL?


----------



## shantanu (Sep 16, 2007)

i see dirt races


----------



## Apollo (Sep 17, 2007)

Missed the game(s) on Super Sunday. Still glad Man Utd won, scrappy as their performance was.  Game of the weekend was undoubtedly Spurs against Gunners - thoroughly enjoyed watching that one. Spurs will be kicking themselves for the loads of opportunities they missed... but those final two goals by Fabregas and Adebayor, especially Adebayor's - fantastic! 

Looking forward to the European match-ups.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2007)

ROFL at big mouth overpaid noob-Darren Bent's miss

Btw.I really think that Kolo is the best CB out there 8)


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 18, 2007)

Top of the table with game in hand   

Happy that CHELSKI drew...and manu did 'nt deserved to win..even this game....tevez ....on loan with option to BUY.....LOL ROFL.....good deal .....i guess RUUD took away the striking shoes once he left OT.....no strikers are good enough to score...hahahaha

Kolo anytime best wrt skills, age, agility and footballing brain.....wonder how we gona manage in JAN.......

I GUess this JAN we have to buy a player.....

WAiting for SEVILLA......

Barca Drew


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2007)

*Arsenal close to takeover*
Russian businessman Alisher Usmanov increased his shareholding after his investment company Red and White Holdings Limited raised their stake in the club to 21 per cent.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007430308,00.html


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 18, 2007)

^^^ i dont want this to happen....


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 18, 2007)

Arsenal Hit the bar challenge - Almunia won

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax-hElb5NWQ


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2007)

^^Nice
There should be an Arsenal channel on youtube,they got chelseatv there.

So UCL finally kicks off today with porto vs. Loserpool from 11:30.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 18, 2007)

On which channell willl ARSENAL MATCH shown LIVE???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2007)

^^Delayed telecast from 2:15 AM of 20th at ten sports.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 18, 2007)

its live on SS6 

I get only ss1,2,3


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 19, 2007)

ManUre vs sporting will be shown live tomorrow on Ten sports.

Nice to see Shevchenko score.
1-1 in Chelsea Rosenberg match.


----------



## hullap (Sep 19, 2007)

Tell me time of  us and lisbon in ISD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2007)

All matches are telecasted from 11:30 (kick off at 12:15)

ManUre won by 1-0 again

Arsenal 3 - 0 Sevilla,Eduardo RVP and fab scored8)
What an impressive display.


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 20, 2007)

Mourinho leaves


----------



## Apollo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, more confirmation...



			
				 The Guardian's website said:
			
		

> Jose Mourinho has astonishingly called time on a glittering three-year reign as Chelsea's manager by severing his ties with the deposed Premier League champions. Long-standing differences with the club's owner, Roman Abramovich, have re-emerged so strongly that they have forced him into the drastic step of leaving the club.
> 
> The Portuguese contacted his captain, John Terry, and other senior players at Stamford Bridge last night to indicate that he would be going, his relationship with Abramovich, fractious at best last season, having deteriorated further.


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 20, 2007)

Chelsea r drowned now for sure ...
*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_2741655,00.html


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 20, 2007)

manager Jose Mourinho has left the English Premier League club, a club statement has confirmed early Thursday morning. 

Just minutes ago, a statement on the official Chelsea club website has confirmed that the club have parted company with Mourinho by mutual consent. 

The statement said: "Chelsea Football Club and Jose Mourinho have agreed to part company today (Thursday) by mutual consent." 

Mourinho is believed to have informed senior players of his decision to quit following training on Wednesday. An unnamed senior Chelsea player has also told Sky Sports News that Mourinho has been sacked by the club. 

Mourinho's departure will send shock-waves through English football. 

The Portuguese manager has transformed the nation's football landscape since taking over at Stamford Bridge in June 2004, winning two Premier League titles in his first two years in charge and the FA Cup last season. 

But his relationship with Chelsea's owner Roman Abramovich has always been fraught and it now seems that a disappointing 1-1 Champions League draw with Norwegian side Rosenberg on Tuesday was his last in charge 

It seems that Mourinho's fractious relationship with Abramovich has finally reached breaking point. Unconfirmed reports have that the decision to sack Mourinho was due to his recruitment process this summer, as well as the fact that he let certain players go. 

Chelsea's next match is against Premier League champions Manchester United at Old Trafford on Sunday.

SOURCE: ESPN STAR

hahahahaha...lol...rofl.....
Series of good news 
ARSENAL WIN 3-0
MOURINHO LEAVES
LPOOL DRAW....
Yuvi 6 sixes in an over 

If now this weekend MANU and chels draw...a good end to weekend....with icing by arsenal win


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2007)

Chelsea will be in crisis for sure,but PL is not the same without jose
Best wishes to JM wherever he goes,he is still young as manager

I forgot about Arsenal's victory in Jose situation
*BEAUTIFUL football, lots of goals, a full house — Stamford Bridge this was not.*
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007430687,00.html
Another big "we will show totts how to beat Arsenal" mouth shut 8)

After reading the reports of the match I am feeling bad
We had to watch boring manUre match in place of dazzling gunners


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 20, 2007)

AVARAM GRANT as next chelsea manager...


----------



## varun_gunner (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey guys...as a gunner it was really AWESOME wthchin Arsenal destroy Sevilla 3-0......also....i woke up in da morning to b shocked out of ma skin by Jose's departure news.....yeah...the PL wont b da same widout Jose...but who says he'll not remain in da PL??!!!
mite join another club...my best bet wud be da Spurs..!! Martin Jol isnt doing exactly wt da board xpects off him....nd wid Jose roamin da streets of London as an unemplyed youth , i gss hed be da best bet to replace Martin Jol(if he is removed, ie.)

wt da u guys think bout ManU's scrappy 1-0 win over Lisbon...i guess they really are failing to convert in front of da goal this season (but da gunners arent complainin, are dey??   )
Xpect Sir Alex to change a few things bfore da Chelsea match....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2007)

You don't expect jose to manage a 2nd rate team like spuds(sorry spuds if any)He can manage one of the top 4.
But I can't see any top 4 boss leaving soon.Rafa maybe?um..no

He will soon find a new job at some Top Spanish or Italian side,or maybe even an international team.
Its a good opperunity for FA to hire him as England coach and send Mclaren back to 'boro

*AMUSING, impressive and infuriating - here's a selection of Jose Mourinho's quotes*
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007430744,00.html


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 20, 2007)

Jose to join PORTUGUESE team
Sky Sports News understands departed Chelsea manager Jose Mourinho is to take up a position with the Portuguese FA.

*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12010_2742317,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2007)

I think he will go to a top European club and stop Roman from winning UCL.


----------



## hullap (Sep 20, 2007)

He musn't go to  madrid otherwise they'll SACK him the next season

Looking forward to us and chelshit


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2007)

but this turmoil will allow manure to get a scrappy 1-0 on chelsea this sunday

LATEST:
Chelsea's open latter to their fans
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007430842,00.html


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 20, 2007)

but still we win matches.......


----------



## Apollo (Sep 21, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I think he will go to a top European club and stop Roman from winning UCL.


Haha, good one. That would be a treat to watch.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 21, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> but still we win matches.......



Till MOUR was there MANU had chance...but now i guess..CHELSKI gona win 2-1....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2007)

No they dont


----------



## hullap (Sep 21, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Till MOUR was there MANU had chance...but now i guess..CHELSKI gona win 2-1....



WHAT IS HE SAYING!!!


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 21, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Till MOUR was there MANU had chance...but now i guess..CHELSKI gona win 2-1....



he is going balistic after hearing jose leave.....


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 21, 2007)

i meant that MOURINHO destroyed the talent they had in squad with his long ball and defensive tactics.....if GRANT or any other coach can tap in the right tactics for matches they can be devastating.....

SO manu should be more carefull as all MOURINHO tactics would be out of window....and newer in ...which might be better for CHELSKI....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2007)

Um..I will disagree on this,Mour won 6 trophies in 3 years by these tactics only.
He just had a bad week and he was sacked.
If Chelsea attack manUre,they will rip them apart on Counter attack.The only way for chelsea to win is "park the team bus in front of goal"(as mour says)
and have sheva sneak one.
Btw.Its not possible to change a team's mantality from defensive to attacking in 3 days.

Latest: "I'm glad to have left — I'm glad to have left."
**www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2007440093,00.html*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 22, 2007)

hey friends, I am back. Last week I have come to the US, near Chicago for office work. Sad to find out I am not getting EPL or the UCL ((live or recording). All americans watch is Rugby and Baseball.

Can anyone tell me which channel telecasts EPL/UCL in US? I will be here till 12th october. Guess I will be missing ManU's matches all this time if I don't get the channel.

BTW, am happy that Jose left...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2007)

^^Ya because that is the only way you can qualify for UCL spot


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 22, 2007)

@digitized

U can see if u get supersports or SENTANA sports channels which show PL and UCL matches live


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 22, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Ya because that is the only way you can qualify for UCL spot


 
 As if our UCL qualification depended on Hose Moaninho...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2007)

^^With Chelsea weakened,you got somewhat of a chance

5-0 is a good result.Shows that team is hungry.
Thats why Roman is jealous of us

LOOOOOOOOOOL Loserfool couldn't even defeat Birmingham


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 23, 2007)

^^^ *img207.imageshack.us/img207/9307/6hgcgwmoz9.gif


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 23, 2007)

Take that chelshit....

Man UTD 2-0 Chelsea...

Tevez header, Saha's penalty ........ Man UTD rule.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2007)

^^No they dont.Still can't score a field goal even against a battered 10 men side
This is really pissing me off nowIn every Match ManUre get some advantage from referee
That was not even a yellow,and chelsea were playing well before sending off.


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 23, 2007)

whatever man.....we r still winning...
not like loserfools......


----------



## Apollo (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad that we won, this was a much better display and we created lots of chances. Of course the referee spoiled it as a contest with Mikel's sending off - it was a horrible decision! That and many others. The only player who deserved to be sent off was Joe Cole. 
Defense looks unusually good; I mean Van der Sar was virtually absent, never tested. 

It wasn't an out and out spectacle, not vintage United, but again, yeah I'm glad we won.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2007)

^^Rooney knocked cashley cole from behind,he deserved a second yellow card.
Giggs wasnt even yellowed for a tackle from behind.


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 23, 2007)

so, the original big 4 Arsenal,MU,NCU, liverpool are back in the top 5


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2007)

It is looking like old Arsenal vs. ManUre title race now.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 24, 2007)

^^ Where?In your Fifa 07 PC game?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2007)

Like the old days before roman and all


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 24, 2007)

^^  tu badi jaldi tease ho jaata hai yaar.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 24, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ^^ Where?In your Fifa 07 PC game?


 
LMAO...


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 24, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ^^ Where?In your Fifa 07 PC game?


ROFL .....


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 24, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ^^ Where?In your Fifa 07 PC game?



I guess he means MANU still nowhere near to ARSENAL


----------



## shantanu (Sep 24, 2007)

Arsenal noob got pwned  LMAO


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2007)

^^Noobass troll mod

Arsenal reports massive turnovers.


			
				the sun said:
			
		

> Arsenal's move to the Emirates Stadium last summer helped increase the club's turnover to more than £200million.
> 
> Today's financial report - for the year ending May 31 - also revealed group operating profits were up by an astonishing 274 per cent to £51.2m.
> 
> ...


Read more *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007440382,00.html


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 25, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Noobass troll mod
> 
> Arsenal reports massive turnovers.
> 
> Read more *www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007440382,00.html


 
Maybe they will win very less trophies like Real Madrid now.... Well the first question is will they have a chance to win silverware this season...? nope...


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 25, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> Maybe they will win very less trophies like Real Madrid now.... Well the first question is will they have a chance to win silverware this season...? nope...



MANU dwell on past ..we talk abt present and future.....  ...

yeh hain ARSENAL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> Well the first question is will they have a chance to win silverware this season...? nope...


I agree,we may not win the title or UCL(because of African cup and injuries) this year BUT this is a very important season for Arsene's 3rd team at Arsenal.
We will at least be in title race for the best part of the season.
Keep your feet on ground gunners and keep winning.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 25, 2007)

Again missed Arsenal's match last weekend. They are the runaway train that everyone's trying to catch at the moment, no doubt about it. They have the momentum right now and it is crucial whether they can keep it going for the rest of the season to be able to win trophies. 

Their youngsters have always threatened in the past, but this time they're actually delivering on a consistent basis which is good to see for a neutral. As a Man Utd supporter, I was always a bit irked over the change of focus of the rivalry between SAF-Wenger to SAF-Mourinho that was b(r)ought in by Abramovich, but for good reason. That said, Wenger has quietly bided his time concentrating on building a team and is now back in the fore. 

When is Arsenal vs Man Utd taking place?


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 25, 2007)

Arsene Wenger given transfer budget of 70 Mill POUNDS....and ARSENAL now second just to RM wrt to finance....
I wonder how much will AW actually spend ...not even half


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2007)

Young Arsenal squad for tonight's Arsenal vs. Newcastle game in carling cup.
2 Abou Diaby
6 Phillipe Senderos
8 Lassana Diarra
9 Eduardo
15 Denilson
17 Alexandre Song
21 Lukasz Fabianski (GK)
26 Nicklas Bendtner
27 Emmanuel Eboue
30 Armand Traore
31 Justin Hoyte
32 Theo Walcott
39 Henri Lansbury
40 Vito Mannone (GK)
41 Gavin Hoyte
42 Fran Merida


Source : Arsenal.com
I am interested particularly about Lucasz and Niklas.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^Where did Fabregas go? He is one of my fav players at Arse alongwith Bergkamp.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2007)

^^Fab is one of the senior players like Ade,Kolo and RVP.
Arsene only features young teams in Carling cup.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 25, 2007)

give that senior KID  a rest...palying continously for 2 years.....is it live on zee??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 25, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> give that senior KID  a rest...palying continously for 2 years.....is it live on zee??


You mean Zee sports?I thought only Star and ESPN have the rights.

offtopic : - Fifa 08 PC game is out you know where.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2007)

^^
Last year's final was on zee sports,dunno about matches.

Still goalless after 60 minutes.

Whew!After 20 odd shots,Nicklas scored.

Denilson's thunderbolt seals the match.
Kids looking good this year too,impressive victory over geordies.Clean sheet for our new GK


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 26, 2007)

did merida played......i wanna see teh repeat telecast...any info ?????????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2007)

Ya he came on for Dudu.


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 26, 2007)

senderos really saved the day, sliding to save the equaliser

I never thought he had it in him... if he gets consistent, then we'll have a rockin central defence


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2007)

OMFG ROFLMAO
ManUre lost to coventry city 2-0 at OT LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
Chelsea won 4-0


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 27, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> OMFG ROFLMAO
> ManUre lost to coventry city 2-0 at OT LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> Chelsea won 2-0


Prateek where are u?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2007)

Last time they lost to some noob club too

So we see the difference between the depth of Arsenal and ManUre. 

Message on bbc commentary- "I'm guessing all the Moan U fans will say it's only the Carling Cup! Different if they'd won."
Pat the Hatter, via text on 81111 


ManUre team 

    * 29 Kuszczak
    * 26 Bardsley (45 Brown )
    * 23 Evans (56 Carrick )
    * 19 Pique 
    * 25 Simpson
    * 17 Nani
    * 30 Martin (45 Campbell )
    * 22 O'Shea
    * 33 Eagles
    * 21 Dong
    * 08 Anderson

Substitutes

    * 38 Heaton,
    * 06 Brown,
    * 16 Carrick,
    * 39 Campbell,
    * 40 Eckersley

I thought Nani Anderson and Evans will be enough for coventry


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 27, 2007)

dont care much of Carling cup....but yes the defeat is a shocking thing for evry MAN UTD fan....


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 27, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> dont care much of Carling cup....but yes the defeat is a shocking thing for evry MAN UTD fan....



^^^^ grapes are sour


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2007)

1.Its a silverware(and you  cared a lot about community shield)
2.A great opportunity for the big 4 to develop the kids,which manure missed


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 27, 2007)

BPL shoudl start a cup of TOP four teams YOUTH CUP....

so that each team can gauge its development


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2007)

WTF Arsenal match not being telecasted live Come on,we are the most entertaining team of europe


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 28, 2007)

I have heard after ARSENAL FANS have BOMBARDED espn-star mail box once agian its will be shown live..like it was done for tots match......not sure though...ist live on SS3 though....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2007)

Arsenal Won 1-0 at West Ham.Great Result.
Chelsea drew and booed offDrogba red carded

Btw.Match of the day was Pompey vs Royals 7-4


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 30, 2007)

Man UTD 1-0 win over Birmingham city .......

Pompey vs Royals was a damn horrible match for the goalkeepers .....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 30, 2007)

With this form I can't see ManUre beating Roma on Tuesday.


----------



## prateek_san (Sep 30, 2007)

lets wait and see ......who beats whom


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor totts are being mauled 4-1 by villa.Surely Martin Jol will be sacked if they cant pull it back in 30 mins.

OMFG 4-4 LOOL
Great match Awesome.
3 goals in 20 mins by totts.One of the best matches I have ever seen.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw first half and slept....thinking SPU*S....will loose...

ARSENAL WINNING BPL
TOTS AND BOLTON getting RELEGATED
ARSENAL DEFEATING BARCELONA IN UCL SEMI FINALS.....

wow if this happens this year.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 2, 2007)

manUre vs Roma live on Ten Sports tonight,delayed telecast will be Arsenal vs. Bucharest


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone watching the ManU-Roma match live? Has it started? Can anyone post updates here?

Americans don't watch soccer so I don't get it here on cable TV.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya its 0-0 at Half time.ManUre are dominating.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 3, 2007)

Arnav : do you get tired ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2007)

Roma are playing well.

Whew,Robin breaks the deadlock Finally.

United won 1-0 but Roma were better and deserved atleast a draw.
Arsenal 1 -0 Bucharest.


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 3, 2007)

Rooney scored....   great defending by rio & vidic......


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 3, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> With this form I can't see ManUre beating Roma on Tuesday.


 
We'll see now who beats whom. Haha...



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Roma are playing well.
> 
> Whew,Robin breaks the deadlock Finally.
> 
> ...


 
Arse's fans are still not able to swallow the fact that we won.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2007)

Even the most hardcore ManUre supporters will agree that roma were better.Don't know about less knowledged supporters though.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Prateek, where are you? . Tell us who dominated whom?

It's winning and keeping clean sheets is all that matters.


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 3, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Even the most hardcore ManUre supporters will agree that roma were better.Don't know about less knowledged supporters though.



yeah ...thats the reason why UTD win and they didnt....  
cut the crap and swallow the truth...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2007)

I can see the score too.No need to tell me that repeatedly
Maybe you just saw the score on a website and didn't see the game.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 3, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> yeah ...thats the reason why UTD win and they didnt....
> cut the crap and swallow the truth...


 
+1 .

Ya, cut the crap and swallow the truth.


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 3, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> I can see the score too.No need to tell me that repeatedly
> Maybe you just saw the score on a website and didn't see the game.



im awake till 2.30 am ... and being a die hard MAN UTD fan...u think that i didnt saw the match.......

how stupid....

they created chances but they didnt do the finishing...and UTD did the finishing....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 3, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> +1 .
> 
> Ya, cut the crap and swallow the truth.


ya cut the crap and swallow the truth.

Henry is enjoying his stay at Barca.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 3, 2007)

Arsenal played good..so did Stuaea ( whatever the spelling)....
Saw match live....

Sendros is back and back too his best....very good defending....flamini was all over.....just cant remove him from starting 11...gilberto has to fight for place now....
HLEB, ADE, RVP ...all who were injured started in the match.....
we had many shots on goal but there keepr was doing good untill RVP 72 minutes GOAL , which was fired above in left corner.....
opposition had decent chances....but lacked finishing and ALMUNIA doing great job...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2007)

Almunia was exposed in the match on some occasions.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 3, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Almunia was exposed in the match on some occasions.



 WHEN 

thats part of game .....

Else i would had written we were all over them...and for those half chances i said opposition played well


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2007)

He made a blunder when he dashed out and kolo had to clear the ball from the line,so thats one area gunners can improve.

Btw.Flamini is our prized asset.

Some surprise results today.
Chelsea 2 - 1 Valencia  Chelsea were really good today.
Celtic 2-1 AC milan Lol
Loserpool 0 - 1 Marseilles at Anfield ROFLMAO


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 4, 2007)

the last 2 result r really surprising.....the last season winner and the finalists getting some nasty results....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2007)

Lol Did anyone see the Dida Incident

The Sun Exclusive:CHELSEA will appoint Ajax manager Henk ten Cate next week 
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007460100,00.html

Carrick Out for 6 weeks.
*www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002390000-2007460180,00.html


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 4, 2007)

first INDIAN ONLINE magazine dedicated to football

*www.touchlineindia.com/index.php?option=com_jooget&Itemid=27&task=viewcategory&catid=17


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 4, 2007)

carrick blow is a big one foe UTD...  damn


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2007)

Dida incident *youtube.com/watch?v=h213GJo76sQ


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 4, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Dida incident *youtube.com/watch?v=h213GJo76sQ



lol Who was that guy in white shirt?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2007)

Fan of the winning team


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol !!


----------



## Voldy (Oct 5, 2007)

With the recent extraordinary  performance in UCL and EPL  By Arsenal i overhelmed by  youth power of arsenal and the  charmismatic straitegy of Wenger they proved that henry's departure was not a big blow to them they fought as hardly as they do before and they doesnt need any big name to prove their mark.thats why they called as the gunners.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 5, 2007)

^^^Searching for excuses for Arse's failures in EPL and UCL.

Henry is enjoying his stay at Barcelona.


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 6, 2007)

MAN UTD 4-0 Wigan

its seems like the goal drought for UTD has ended now............YUPPIEE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2007)

So Roy Keane comes back to Arsenal today,too bad he won't find his old friend Viera there

Nice to see a bit of bottle shown by gunners today,though we should have won it comfortably.


----------



## Voldy (Oct 7, 2007)

hey friends 
You don't believe what u saw right if u have tune into DD national  cuz the strange thing is that DD national shows the Uefa champions league highlights Liverpool vs. Marsille game which held on this week  if u dont believe me hurry up and go to your tv sets now and see DD national


----------



## Apollo (Oct 7, 2007)

I missed all this weekend's matches!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2007)

Arsenal game was a real cracker
and yeah DD covers UCL.


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 8, 2007)

Vicky333 said:
			
		

> hey friends
> You don't believe what u saw right if u have tune into DD national  cuz the strange thing is that DD national shows the Uefa champions league highlights Liverpool vs. Marsille game which held on this week  if u dont believe me hurry up and go to your tv sets now and see DD national



yeah man really .... i saw all the UCL matches in DD only...


----------



## Voldy (Oct 8, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> yeah man really .... i saw all the UCL matches in DD only...



 believe me i saw that and if i shouldnt watch that match i should say like u too.

hey fifpro world11 has been announced here the list of the players 
The FIFPro World XI is:

Goalkeeper - Gianluigi Buffon (Italy/Juventus)

Defenders - Alessandro Nesta (Italy/AC Milan), Fabio Cannavaro (Italy/Real Madrid), John Terry (England/Chelsea) and Carles Puyol (Spain/Barcelona)

Midfielders - Steven Gerrard (England/Liverpool), Cristiano Ronaldo (England/Manchester United) and Ricardo Kaka (Brazil/AC Milan).

Forwards – Lionel Messi (Argentina/Barcelona), Didier Drogba (Ivory Coast/Chelsea), and Ronaldhino (Brazil/Barcelona)


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 8, 2007)

^^^no fabregas

and more than Buffon..casillas is better keeper....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 8, 2007)

^^I don't care.We are a team,not individuals like Chelsea.
William Gallas, Gael Clichy. Bacary Sagna, Mathieu Flamini, Abou Diaby selected for French Squad
Arsenal will soon play in Euro and WC too


----------



## Vyasram (Oct 9, 2007)

nice to see clichy finally getting selected

fabregas would be in world XI next year for sure, and maybe RVP too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 11, 2007)

Man City looking to buy Jens.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article326148.ece

CHELSEA have confirmed ex-Ajax boss Henk ten Cate has joined the club as assistant coach.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article330898.ece

So now Roman>Grant>Clark and Cate 
4 people running the team ROFLMAO


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 11, 2007)

*ARSENAL CAN DO DOUBLE - HENRY*

Thierry Henry believes Arsenal can win the Champions League as well as becoming domestic champions this season.  

Henry left the north London club this summer in a £16.1million switch to Barcelona after eight highly-successful years which saw him become the Gunners' all-time top scorer. 

The 30-year-old never won a European trophy with the club although he was part of the side that reached the 2006 Champions League final before losing 2-1 to Barca. 

This year, the Gunners have made a flying start to their European campaign and top Group H after victories over Sevilla and Steaua Bucharest. 

They also lead the Barclays Premier League having dropped just two points all season to confound critics who predicted a tough season following Henry's departure. 

Now the Frenchman has predicted double success for Arsene Wenger's young team, telling the Evening Standard: 'I have been watching Arsenal and see that they are playing entertaining football and winning every game home and away. 

'*I know the young players there very well and they can definitely win the Premier League and Champions League this season.* I watched how they beat Sevilla in the Champions League and I think they sent out a big message to the rest of Europe. Sevilla is not an easy team to play, but Arsenal played a great game.' 

The Gunners experienced a period of unrest in the summer with the shock exit of former vice-chairman David Dein and Henry's departure followed by uncertainty over Wenger's future until the manager agreed a new contract at the Emirates. 

Henry revealed he has maintained his relationship with his fellow Frenchman, with whom he started his career at Monaco more than 10 years ago. 

'Me and Arsene have been in contact a few times since I left. I always talk to him because even with the difference of age, the bond and respect is there,' Henry said. 

'It is tremendous that he has signed a new contract. He has great eyes and just has a talent for spotting young talent. He is a great human being as well and that's what makes the difference. He makes players feel comfortable and always gets the best out of them.' 

Henry wishes to say a final farewell to the Gunners fans, many of whom were distraught at his exit. 

'I think I will try and do it in December because we have a winter break in Spain and I will have the time,' Henry added. 

'I would rather go back in a non-playing situation and be able to enjoy it. *I don't want to get drawn against Arsenal in the Champions League this season. *That would not be a proper way to say goodbye to the fans. 

'When I go, I will probably just sit in the stands. I won't walk out on the pitch or anything like that. 

'The focus should be on the team and I don't want to draw any attention away from them and what they're doing. They will be playing a game and I want to respect that.' 

The former Juventus player has experienced a frustrating start to his career at Barca after being ruled out through injury but he now feels he has overcome his problems. 

He said: 'I played eight seasons without missing anything. It was a shock to the system to not play for six months and coming back has not been easy, but I am starting to feel better. 

'The pain is going away and I felt sharper for the first time against Real Zaragoza a couple of weeks ago. It's been a long time since I felt like that. 

'The atmosphere is good at Barcelona. It is like a family and reminds me of Arsenal.' 

Henry, though, is less than optimistic about France's chances for Euro 2008, with Les Bleus third behind Scotland and Italy in Group B. 

He said: 'We are not even talking about whether we can win Euro 2008 because we are fighting to qualify right now - I don't know if we will. There is a possibility that we will be at home watching it.'

SOURCE:


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 11, 2007)

Dida banned for 2 CL matches
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article331066.ece


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 11, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Dida banned for 2 CL matches
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article331066.ece


Draameybaaz


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 15, 2007)

Lool Togo didn't qualify for ACN.Now Ade will remain with us(personally I want dudu to have some games,he is in great form for Croatia.)
Still Toure and Eboue will leave.We have a lot of cover for Eboue but will have to do with weak Senderos for toure


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

Did you guys read my post  TouchLine - India's First Football E-Magazine.?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 15, 2007)

I missed it.Thanks for the information.
Though it has already been posted by Wizrulz in this thread.


----------



## valpuia (Oct 17, 2007)

I hate CHelsea because of that ROMAN. He is spoiling football !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2007)

Huge blow for England's Euro hopes.
Lost to Russia 2-1.Now if Russia wins against Andorra and Israel, England will be out.

Bolton's Sammy lee sacked.
2nd coach to be sacked this season
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article353392.ece


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ good news...before ARS- BOL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 18, 2007)

We would have thrashed them anyway
Bad news for Scotland too.They lost 2-0 to Georgia.Now they will have to beat Italy on 17th next month to qualify.

Maybe Bolton will hire Going-to-be-sacked Mclaren

DAAMN RVP out for 4 weeks,he got injured in internationals
Really bad with games with Manure and liversh1t coming.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article359878.ece


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 19, 2007)

Drogba 'wants to leave Chelsea'

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/c/chelsea/7051285.stm


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 19, 2007)

YEH KYA HO RAHA HIAN....  ..... something brewing up.....MAN 'U'...

lol...rofl.....cant stop laughing...i have got my stress buster snap
*aycu12.webshots.com/image/31291/2001311697829597105_th.jpg


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 20, 2007)

^^

HAHAHa ..... ROFL.....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 20, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> YEH KYA HO RAHA HIAN....  ..... something brewing up.....MAN 'U'...
> 
> lol...rofl.....cant stop laughing...i have got my stress buster snap
> *aycu12.webshots.com/image/31291/2001311697829597105_th.jpg


khullam khulla pyaar karenga hum dono 
poori duniya se nahi darenge hum dono


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 20, 2007)

*Didier Drogba sayshe is fully committed to the club.*

*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_2810915,00.html

wat a quote changer.....thats the reason Chelshit lack team chemistry....


----------



## Vyasram (Oct 20, 2007)

i heard somewhere that , the rooney-ron photo is not photoshopped


----------



## hullap (Oct 20, 2007)

actully rooney is giving an आशीर्वाद to ronny


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2007)

the refereeing was really awful inmerseyside*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&clie...&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=merseyside&spell=1 derby

We are seriously off color,I hate these international breaks


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 21, 2007)

MAN UTD 4-1 Aston Villa

Rooney just missed out on the hat trick damn


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2007)

We were The Arsenal in second half 
and Walcott was class.What a player he is!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2007)

Happy birthday Mr. Wenger

Wenger confessed: “Maybe it’s my birthday, I honestly don’t know. I’m 58? Ow! That hurts.

“I have never really been a great one for celebrating birthdays. This year I will be at home, it will just be normal. I will have a little dinner and then watch Spurs


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 22, 2007)

happy birthday to one of legends of world football.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2007)

Full time scores

ManUre 4 - 2 Kiev loool you conceded 2 

wait for this...







ARSENAL 7 - 0 Prague


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 24, 2007)

Man UTD 4-2 Kiev...
A good game....the only thing that bugs me...is that we conceded 2 goals which shouldnt have been...anyways its the 3 points that matter...

great to see arsenal scoring 7....hope we have a fav clash on 3rd November...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 26, 2007)

Scorers for Gunners
Fab (2),Theo (2),Alex,Bendtner,1 Own goal(most part by Alex).
This 7-0 is without our no 1 striker.

ROFL Loserpool lost to Besiktas 2-1 
Bring them on 

There are rumors that Martin Jol will step down after the UEFA cup match currently going on.Juande Ramos of Sevilla is set to step in.

Jol is sacked
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article388945.ece
News has got to White hart lane and people are singing his name.


----------



## vivektheone (Oct 26, 2007)

Hope game discussions are also allowed here...

Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 is out today. Anyone tried it out? Above all are there any PESFAN's here?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 26, 2007)

there is a separate thread for Football games.It would be better if you discuss it there.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25429&page=17


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2007)

Chelsea beat Man City 6-0 
Manure beat Boro 4-1


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 27, 2007)

vivektheone said:
			
		

> Hope game discussions are also allowed here...
> 
> Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 is out today. Anyone tried it out? Above all are there any PESFAN's here?


There is a different thread for it."All soccer games discussion"


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 28, 2007)

good see Rooney and tevez playing with fluency.....btw awesome strike that was frm Nani.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 28, 2007)

OMG equaliser By Fab

What a match! good Result for Arsenal.This team is certainly championship material.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 28, 2007)

great match indeed  missed so many chances . arsenals are here to stay 

btw i hate real  i m arsenal fan


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2007)

I feel slightly disappointed nowWe should have put those 2 chances in.Ade was not enough up front.
But a point from Anfield is always good.Top of the tabe with 1 game in hand8)


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 29, 2007)

good 1 a point each for both the teams.....thats the result i wanted to happen....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2007)

We bossed them around for the whole match.It was like kids playing against men.
To sum it up,I was happy with 1 point at the start of the game when we went 1-0 down but by the end I was a bit disappointed at not converting our chances in 3 points.

Carling cup next.
Arsenal will face Sheffield united.
Manure will face...oops they are already out of Carling cup lol


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 29, 2007)

^^^You could have lost 4-1 had Gerrard, Riise and Crouch converted. So don't say you bossed around.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 30, 2007)

What a noob thing to say
what if Fab,Bendtner,Ade and William gallas converted.
We would have won 5-4 if we see it your way
Edit:What about that penalty we should have been awarded when Carragher brought down Fabs(like he did against Everton).

Even the most die hard scousers admit that we were the best team by far.

Paul Scholes out for 3 months
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article402205.ece


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 30, 2007)

damnit ESPN isnt coming on my cable ...  dunno how will i be able to watch UTD arseanl game ......have to look out for some alternative now...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank your cablewalla for saving you from torture


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 30, 2007)

well i wont be able to see torture on ur arse team.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2007)

Arsenal in last 8 of Carling cup
Beat Sheffield united 3-0 (using reservs as always)
Denilson and Eduardo(2) on scoresheet

Btw.Why were Arsenal playing in all white


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 1, 2007)

Zinédine   Zidane with Michael Schumacher


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2007)

Arsene should start with Ade and Dudu tommorrow.Hopefully Gilberto will also start as his experience could prove vital.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Arsene should start with Ade and Dudu tommorrow.Hopefully Gilberto will also start as his experience could prove vital.


Your arsenal is in trouble.Half time 0-1 to arsenal.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 3, 2007)

AWWW . ... too bad .... FT scores : 2-2 

honors shared i guess...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Your arsenal is in trouble.Half time 0-1 to arsenal.
> 
> Arsenal lost


You **************!you changed teams

So Arsenal lost huh?Take that traitor.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> You **************!you changed teams
> 
> So Arsenal lost huh?Take that traitor.


hehe  I have never changed it.Woh toh maine aise hi kaha tha tumhe.My team is Liverpool. oops match drawn.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2007)

You had an Arsenal flag as avatar few days back!
Whatever.(btw. you changed teams again)

What a match!Our MEN showed great character to cut down manure lead twice.
And Where was Ronaldo and specially Tevez lool ?
Adebayor was ineffective again

Still we are unbeaten for 26 matches (club record) and at the top with 1 game in hand. 8)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> You had an Arsenal flag as avatar few days back!
> Whatever.(btw. you changed teams again)
> 
> What a match!Our MEN showed great character to cut down manure lead twice.
> ...


Yes.Becoz i never take football seriously like u.I like it just for fun.You can call me plastic fan hehe


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 3, 2007)

gr8 match me 2 a plastic fan but only liverpool the only team that i follow a bit


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> gr8 match me 2 a plastic fan but only liverpool the only team that i follow a bit


Good we both are plastic fans of Liverpool.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 3, 2007)

Arsenal draw against Man united 2-2


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2007)

Fergie moaning again



			
				The sun said:
			
		

> In typical fashion, United boss Alex Ferguson preferred to point the finger at referee Howard Webb instead of praising Arsenal's comeback.
> 
> The fiery Scot groaned: "I think Webb has a great chance to be the top referee but today was a big game for him and, at times, he favoured Arsenal.
> 
> ...


 So this is the reason Emirates is winning award after award?


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 5, 2007)

damnit we should have won the match ......sorry guys the PC was down for 3 days due to SMPS failure ...

anyways the result was pretty satisfactory as both the teams played well ... this will be one heck of a title chase


----------



## hullap (Nov 5, 2007)

Whose our next match with


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2007)

Dinamo Kiev on morning of 8th.
Arsenal faces Slavia Prague.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2007)

LIVERPOOL have been given the green light to build their redesigned £400million stadium in Stanley Park.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article433873.ece


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

hmm looking good.It will be better than Emirates stadium.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2007)

But Emirates has a team to suit the stadium


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> But Emirates has a team to suit the stadium


jhaadu maarne wali team?


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> jhaadu maarne wali team?



LMAO ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2007)

ROFL
Tonight Liverpool will be out of Champions league


----------



## Vyasram (Nov 7, 2007)

WTF, 8 - 0 to liverpool


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 7, 2007)

awesome man.......8-0 fcking **** ......
@vimal...u were saying something bout liverpool????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2007)

Lool First time I see a mancer on Loserpool's side.
They have won just 1 of 3.Their last match is against Marseilles in France who beat them at Anfield.

Arsene replies to SAF's rants.
**thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article434095.ece*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Lool First time I see a mancer on Loserpool's side.
> They have won just 1 of 3.Their last match is against Marseilles in France who beat them at Anfield.
> 
> Arsene replies to SAF's rants.
> **thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article434095.ece*


hehe bahut bol raha tha Liverpool ke baare mein.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2007)

^^Tu apni nayi team dhoondh le.Loserpool PL me 7th,UCL se lagbhag bhaar or Carling cup me Chelsea se haar ke out hone wali hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Tu apni nayi team dhoondh le.Loserpool PL me 7th,UCL se lagbhag bhaar or Carling cup me Chelsea se haar ke out hone wali hai


koi nahi liverpool ke baad Man Utd hai na.


----------



## hullap (Nov 7, 2007)

^^ Abe jo team mil gai uska saath CHIPAK jata Hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> ^^ Abe jo team mil gai uska saath CHIPAK jata Hai


abey teri hi team ke saath hu.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2007)

Ye to Arsenal ke saath chipkne ka waqt hai.25 games unbeaten8)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 7, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Ye to Arsenal ke saath chipkne ka waqt hai.25 games unbeaten8)


Ok sochunga. Dekhta hu achey offer kaunse fans dete hai.Waise jab se Henry gaya tab se Arsenal mein interest khatam.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2007)

Henry ke jaane ke baad bacchon me dam aa gaya
Cesc is arguably the best player in the world at the moment.

Arsene resting key players tonight.
Arsenal have rested Cesc Fabregas and Alexander Hleb, while Tomas Rosicky (groin) and Kolo Toure (calf) are also left behind.

Forwards Theo Walcott and Eduardo are in contention to start alongside Emmanuel Adebayor.

Striker Robin van Persie (knee) and Philippe Senderos (back) are around two weeks away from a return.

Squad: Almunia, Sagna, Song, Gallas, Clichy, Eboue, Flamini, Gilberto, Diaby, Adebayor, Walcott, Lehmann, Diarra, Eduardo, Denilson, Hoyte, Traore, Bendtner.

Arsenal 0 - 0 Slavia
Bad match and worse weather but we are through and thats what counts.


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 8, 2007)

woo hooo another 4-0 win for us..........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2007)

Lol at the players and Arsene with duvets and hats in the dugouts.The weather sucked.


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 8, 2007)

*Fabregas And Photoshop*

The Original Pic (View This, First)

*soccernet-akamai.espn.go.com/design05/images/PH2/FarbregasG412.jpg

Now the modified Ones..

*www.sf-uk.co.uk/gas.jpg

*i22.tinypic.com/rk4shc.jpg

*i22.tinypic.com/2na73vr.jpg

*i22.tinypic.com/fvz8rq.jpg

*i24.tinypic.com/14pix0.jpg

*aycu03.webshots.com/image/33602/2002699835594039145_rs.jpg

*aycu18.webshots.com/image/32497/2005981153430269515_rs.jpg

*i24.tinypic.com/11ruf7q.jpg

*i24.tinypic.com/f1jy0y.jpg

*i157.photobucket.com/albums/t49/NBKF365/F365/boy-ski.jpg

*i157.photobucket.com/albums/t49/NBKF365/F365/fly.jpg

*i20.tinypic.com/e7jbqp.jpg

*i24.tinypic.com/t8l0qq.jpg

*i22.tinypic.com/n46syo.jpg

*i22.tinypic.com/v3my4n.jpg

*i33.photobucket.com/albums/d68/afcbhowie/reginabox-1.jpg

*i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd212/cityboydal/1fab.jpg

*i20.tinypic.com/16bcb38.jpg

*i157.photobucket.com/albums/t49/NBKF365/F365/fabwengerfigureskate.jpg

*i24.tinypic.com/25tku3t.jpg

*i25.photobucket.com/albums/c55/youngie44/amputee-Fab.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 8, 2007)

Gilberto denies Arsenal exit talk 
 *newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44226000/jpg/_44226122_gilberto203x152.jpg
Gilberto has struggled for first-team football so far this season

Arsenal midfielder Gilberto Silva insists he is not thinking about leaving the London club.

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7084789.stm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 9, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> *Fabregas And Photoshop*
> 
> The Original Pic (View This, First)
> 
> ...


looooool.Though ronaldo will make better photoshopped images with his girlish expressions


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 9, 2007)

*Rooney out for a month*

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=506034Rooney
damn it will be a huge loss for us...just when everything was going well


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2007)

good for you that he played the Arsenal game.


----------



## hullap (Nov 10, 2007)

well *i22.tinypic.com/n46syo.jpg
*i22.tinypic.com/v3my4n.jpg
are the best.
[quote ="prateek_san"]Rooney out for a month

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=506034Rooney
damn it will be a huge loss for us...just when everything was going well [/quote]
sorry for rooney :sob:sob:sob


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2007)

What a strike by Cahil.Chelsea dropped 2 points


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 11, 2007)

hehe Man Utd won by 2-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2007)

^^Lol


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 11, 2007)

Man UTD 2-0 Blackburn Rovers

ronaldo just couldnt get the hat trick


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 11, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> Man UTD 2-0 Blackburn Rovers
> 
> ronaldo just couldnt get the hat trick


jo mil gaya us mein khush rah  jyada greedy hona achi baat nahi hai.


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> jo mil gaya us mein khush rah  jyada greedy hona achi baat nahi hai.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 11, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

>


ek baat add karni bhool gaya tha upar 

"warna wohi haal hoga jo kabhi arsenal ka hua tha"


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> "warna wohi haal hoga jo kabhi arsenal ka hua tha"



hum arse nahi hai ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> =
> 
> "warna wohi haal hoga jo kabhi arsenal ka hua tha"


haan jab hum invincibles bane the8)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 11, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> haan jab hum invincibles bane the8)


jab dekho FIFA 08 PC Game ki baatein karta rehta hai.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2007)

^^ You should stick to cricket


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 12, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^ You should stick to cricket


 i love Man Utd.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2007)

you don't even know about the invincibles


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2007)

You watch russian league?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2007)

See you in Champions League next season


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2007)

1-0 to the Arsenal
Rosicky kicks flamini's ass after the goal 

3-1 to Arsenal.We are at the top for 9 weeks now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2007)

whatever,go see your team got beat by Israel.


----------



## hullap (Nov 14, 2007)

Jack_Vorobey said:
			
		

> bla-bla-bla
> Zenit - Champion!!!


SHUT UP


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2007)

^^Will you shut up if ManUre wins title by chance?


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 14, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> ^^Will you shut up if ManUre wins title by chance?



will u shut up if we beat u at OT ?????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2007)

No


----------



## hullap (Nov 15, 2007)

then keep ur thoughts to urself


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> then keep ur thoughts to urself



Do you even know what we are talking about


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2007)

Heartbreak for Scotland.They are out of Euro 2008.
Lost 2-1 to Italy in the last minutes.Italy scored from a wrongly given Freekick.

Dramatic lifeline for England.Israel beat Russia 2-1.Now england need a draw against Croatia to go through.
Damn,England flops will go through but Scotland missed even after performing heroically.

WTF Macedonia hammered Croatia 2-0.Though Croatia are already through England can top the group on Wednesday.
Lucky B*******s


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2007)

lol England 2-0 down at half time

England lost.I hope they don't put foreign players cap in PL now.


----------



## Vyasram (Nov 23, 2007)

^^^ Roman and his green s#it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 23, 2007)

Rafa Benitez got a kick up his arse by the american owners for asking more money.He was told to focus on training and coach the players he has.
Transcript of his interview.


			
				Benitez said:
			
		

> How much will you have to spend in January?
> 
> “As always I am focused on training and coaching my team.”
> 
> ...



source - The sun.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 24, 2007)

lol ManU 0 - 1 bolton 
vimal khush toh bahut hoga tu


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 24, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Why are you calling his dad's name?


dono aajkal saath mein hote hai arsenal gunners ne champak leni hai na aaj


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 24, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

>


champak bachon ki magazine hai lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2007)

Teri gay magazines se to acchi hi hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 24, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Teri gay magazines se to acchi hi hai


mujhe nahi pata tha Digit ko gay magazine bolte hai.Toh tu thinkgay forum pe kya kar raha hai.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> mujhe nahi pata tha Digit ko gay magazine bolte hai.Toh tu thinkgay forum pe kya kar raha hai.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 24, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

>


Chal jaake ManU ka match dekh.They will lose today.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 24, 2007)

wtf happened to your siggy guys?all having the same one.eh?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 24, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> wtf happened to your siggy guys?all having the same one.eh?


Eye check up karwa le.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 24, 2007)

deleted by mods || (thread deleted)

^^yahi to aalag hai thodi der pehle tak shayad sab same the?And I don't khow what was in that thread.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 24, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> deleted by mods || (thread deleted)
> 
> ^^yahi to aalag hai thodi der pehle tak shayad sab same the?And I don't khow what was in that thread.


yeh sab tera waham hai.Sabke sigs alag hai.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2007)

I just got 1 word.

















* PWNED* LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 24, 2007)

1 win and 6 point


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2007)

Though Theo's injury looked bad.Really tough time to get injured when we are already without 6 first teamers and crunch period coming

Good news-Theo's injury is not bad says Arsene.

Coming back to manure,
loool today there was no Ronaldo to save your ass.1 man team ROFL
btw. Giggs was awful,he is just a passenger now.


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 25, 2007)

Hleb out for 3 weeks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2007)

I just hope he is fit till the Chelsea game.
Alex-21 days
RVP-Unconfirmed but definitely won't play against sevilla.
Diaby-2 weeks
Flamster-Should be fit next week.
Theo-Must be out for 1+ week.


----------



## hullap (Nov 26, 2007)

Saha was playing quite badly for us


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2007)

And what do think about that Tevez miss.
and Alex Feguson's sending off was hilarious lool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 28, 2007)

Damn we are losing 2-1 to sevilla

Bad news.Fabman substituted because of injury.

Our unbeaten Run comes to an end.
3-1 defeat.


----------



## Vyasram (Nov 28, 2007)

not winning the group maybe a good thing in disguise, we have a reputation for not going to the QFs when we meet second placed teams

No news reg Fab's injury and what;'s with that ref. He failed to give a penalty to Eboue when the score was 2-1 and cancelled another penalty after protests by Arsenal players, this is the first time I'm seeing a ref doing this.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2007)

Chelsea and loserpool both win comfortably.
Chelsea and AC Milan qualify for knock out.

Arsene Wenger banned from touchline
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article520395.ece


----------



## young_joz (Nov 29, 2007)

*The Most Hated Football Club*

As being a Hardcore Arsenal fan, am proud to say that.. I hate ManUtd. I dont like their attitude, their are violence. I just hate them. Whenever ManU played, i support the opposite team. That's how i hate this club.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: The Most Hated Football Club*



			
				young_joz said:
			
		

> Whenever ManU played, i support the opposite team.


Loool I do the same
Now Bolton fans want Manure every week to get points off them Loooool.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2007)

I hate Manchester United. The team I support is Arsenal.

Are there any guys out there who watch German Bundesliga on Neo Sports Plus?? I like Dortmund.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't but I am somewhat of a Bayern fan

6 points now!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2007)

Lol BORO bids 10 million for Ronaldinho 
*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/main.jhtml?xml=/sport/2007/12/03/ufnronaldinho103.xml


----------



## iMav (Dec 4, 2007)

mourinho wants england top job


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

^^and he'll get it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2007)

FA are noobs,they havent even contacted him.While Real Madrid is keeping close eye on him.

ARSENAL AWAY BOYZ - (We Love You) Arsene Wenger
*youtube.com/watch?v=LKJ_zCHLoKU


Barca split over Henry signing.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article544416.ece
Once again Arsene knew when a player is past his best and cashed in.
ARSENE KNOWS.


----------



## reddick (Dec 5, 2007)

Even r Indian Team may lead in FIFA Ranking,if may c d results of this year...Our team is going better n better...Hope to c it in World Cup though


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2007)

India havent even made to WC qualifiers


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2007)

Arsenal drew with Newcastle. 4 points over manure.
And Zenit dumped out of UEFA Cup by Everton.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2007)

lol Liverpool got owned by reading 3-1


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 9, 2007)

LOOL ....... Middlesbrough 2-1 Arsenal .............  
Arsenal's unbeaten run came crashing to an end as they were comfortably beaten 2-1 by Middlesbrough at The Riverside.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2007)

So manure fans showed up at last.LOL @ your defeat at Bolton first.
I am not so disappointed with the loss even though we were awful.We had like 5 players out and some really tired legs.
I hope we get most of our first team players back this week and keep on playing the Arsenal way.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 9, 2007)

haha arsenal haar gayi


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2007)

Lo plastics bhi aa gaye


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 9, 2007)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Lo plastics bhi aa gaye


abey khaamoosh


----------



## shantanu (Dec 12, 2007)

Thread Unsticked on member requests.. and a lot of unnecessary SPAM going on.. which is not up for any good.. you guys cant use a forum as a chat room.. you can SPAM but maintaining decoram is also necessary,. PM me if anyone has got a problem.. if you have problem from me.. PM admins..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2007)

This is called banter not spam.And I cant see even 1 post not related to football so I don't know what are you talking about.
About sticky,we didnt need it anyway

Edit:Just went through some previous pages and I think it is very harsh to call it spam.


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 12, 2007)

spam ????  .....
in this thread...???    

ru OK???


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 12, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> spam ????  .....
> in this thread...???
> 
> ru OK???


abey they are talking about arsenal_gunners posts and topics related to arsenal i guess.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 13, 2007)

many people were complaining.. and i guess forum listens to *members* not only one member. its not that you need it or not. its not your need.. its how it goes. you got a problem with me.. just PM raaabo or Fatbeing or asfaq.. please go ahead.. i call it SPAM (not only me : many others do ) and its not only with SPAM, its using a FORUM as temporary chat-room. its not a chat room guys.. its to be discussed.. and i guess you guys understand the difference.. its my duty to say this to you.. 
if you think i or my decision is wrong.. please REPORT it, thread starter or anyone else.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> many people were complaining.. and i guess forum listens to *members* not only one member. its not that you need it or not. its not your need.. its how it goes. you got a problem with me.. just PM raaabo or Fatbeing or asfaq.. please go ahead.. i call it SPAM (not only me : many others do ) and its not only with SPAM, its using a FORUM as temporary chat-room. its not a chat room guys.. its to be discussed.. and i guess you guys understand the difference.. its my duty to say this to you..
> if you think i or my decision is wrong.. please REPORT it, thread starter or anyone else.


 Ok 
Thanks for reply.
I do not want it to be stickied but definitely want a justification about Spams.

Back to Football now.
Arsenal are looking to secure top spot in the group today while ManUre will want to keep their 100% record .
RVP is back for Arsenal after 2 months of injury

Arsenal vs Bucharest(delayed)
ManUre vs Roma(live)

United missed the chance of 6 out of 6 
1-1 with roma.
Arsenal win 2-1 but sevilla's victory mean we finish second.

Take you pic for the next round gooners.

Porto,AC,Inter,Real,Barca
I want barca


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 13, 2007)

^^back to sticky dude!

barca ftw!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 14, 2007)

^^^I also want Arsenal Vs. Barcelona.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2007)

But it will be slightly easier if we get Porto


----------



## prakhar18 (Dec 14, 2007)

aresholes get ready to b thrashed by Porto / Real Madrid / Milan / Barcelona / Inter.... 


v played without r 9 first team players against  roma.......also v were ahead till the 71st min... v topped r grp and at ur bck in BPL....watch out aresholes.......get urselfs ready for chelshits.............i hope u beat chelshits...he he..

liverpools r up against us.....v will win.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2007)

^^Troll
I hope scouse-scum beat you.

Fabio Capello appointed as England manager.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article584466.ece


----------



## confused!! (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: The Most Hated Football Club*



			
				young_joz said:
			
		

> As being a Hardcore Arsenal fan, am proud to say that.. I hate ManUtd. I dont like their attitude, their are violence. I just hate them. Whenever ManU played, i support the opposite team. That's how i hate this club.


exactly the same here except i m a Liverpool fan but the club i support after Liverpool is Arsenal and also Arsenal is the team that i respect the most...


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 15, 2007)

^^^ no wonder why you are confused


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: The Most Hated Football Club*



			
				confused!! said:
			
		

> exactly the same here except i m a Liverpool fan but the club i support after Liverpool is Arsenal and also Arsenal is the team that i respect the most...


 
You said you were a Liverpool fan. But don't you respect Liverpool the *most*? No wonder I am getting confused too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 15, 2007)

I say like I support Arsenal and piss on other teams.Especially Noobchester.
No confusion at all


----------



## confused!! (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: The Most Hated Football Club*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> You said you were a Liverpool fan. But don't you respect Liverpool the *most*? No wonder I am getting confused too.




I respect arsenal because of their game...i believe that no body can play football *more soothing to the eyes* than them...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 16, 2007)

Its fun to see Flamster fab and RVP tackle the crap out of opposition though


----------



## red_devil (Dec 16, 2007)

ManU won !! 

  now lets see wat happens in that AR$E-$HIT match


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 16, 2007)

Man UTD 1-0 Liverpool........
take that rival teams


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 16, 2007)

Damn those scousers are good for nothing
Their title challenge is over already Lol

ROFL Gallas pwned Chelsea


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 16, 2007)

even chelshit sucks......cant even score a single goal ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 16, 2007)

Cashley Cashley Whats The Score!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 17, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> Man UTD 1-0 Liverpool........
> take that rival teams


 
Hail ManUTD...  Now with only one point separating, it only needs a slip-up by arse.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2007)

^^Thats embarrassing for you considering that we were getting relegated when Thierry left.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 17, 2007)

^^It's surprising that YOUR mighty Arse can also get relegated.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2007)

"Lightweight" Fabregas Owned Cashley in the end.
Both Mr. and Mrs. Cole pwned by arsenal yesterday


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2007)

Arsenal squad for tonight's League cup quarter final against Blackburn.
Fabianski, J Hoyte, Senderos, Song, Traore, Diaby, Gilberto, Walcott, Bendtner, Eduardo, Mannone, G Hoyte, Diarra, Denilson, Lansbury, Perez, Barazite, Gallas.
Manure squad : Oh I forgot they were dumped out by coventry city


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2007)

Arsenal kids battled blackburn through 120 minutes and came up with semi final birth with 10 men.These kids are tough.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 19, 2007)

^Ever heard of edit button?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2007)

no


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2007)

Draw for Carling cup semifinal:
Chelsea v Everton
Arsenal v Tottenham


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2007)

*Champions League draw:

*Celtic v Barcelona

*Lyon v Manchester United  *

 Schalke v Porto

Liverpool v Inter Milan

 Roma v Real Madrid

*Arsenal v AC Milan* ---- gunners are gonna get gunned down this time  

 Olympiakos v Chelsea

 Fenerbahce v Seville


source

LOL .... Look ARSE_IN WENGER is outta his mind !!  LOL 

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article610916.ece


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 22, 2007)

Arsenal beat spurs  

Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham 
Aston Villa 1-1 Man City 
Bolton 3-0 Birmingham 
Fulham 1-1 Wigan 
Liverpool 4-1 Portsmouth 
Middlesbrough 1-2 West Ham 
Reading 2-1 Sunderland


i searched for Bendtner's goal video and ended up here

*uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz-rMaPEawg&feature=related


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 23, 2007)

n6300 said:
			
		

> *Champions League draw:*
> 
> Celtic v Barcelona
> 
> ...


 
Oh yeah...gooners are gone this time...


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 23, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...gooners are gone this time...



they will die.....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...gooners are gone this time...


yeah arsenal_gunners is gone.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 23, 2007)

^i got worried bout u

whr were u gone to?

u missed some nooby threads


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^i got worried bout u
> 
> whr were u gone to?
> 
> u missed some nooby threads



hehe i have seen that thread,i was invisible.


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 23, 2007)

why should Arsenal fear some side in serie A mid-table. Yeah, they did beat the crap out of that argentinean side, but Milan job would be easy. Its ManU and liverpool who should worry abt the draw


btw, here's a pic showing Bendtner's jump, he must be ten feet up in the air


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 23, 2007)

Man UTD 2-1 Everton.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 23, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> Man UTD 2-1 Everton.


 
And Ronaldo double.... ...Where are the gooners?


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 24, 2007)

Chelsea 1 -0 Blackburn

Its not because chelsea played gud
its coz blackburn played badly


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 27, 2007)

MAN UTD top of the BPL table with 45 pts.... arsenal with 44.....  the champs back on top ......


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 27, 2007)

^^^Now the gooners are nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2007)

ROFLMAO Mancers acting like they have won the trophy in December.
Good to see ronaldo back to his diving antics.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^Hehe...gooners are acting like nothing happened and trying to find excuses...LMAO


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2007)

100+ million dream team lead by 1 point after 3 months and all the rats are out of their holes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 29, 2007)

What remarkable football.Manure loses to West Ham while tottenham defeats reading 6-4


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 29, 2007)

its a big loss for us and for the title hopes....lets hope this doesnt happen again in the future..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2007)

4-1 thrashing of Everton.
Hope you enjoyed your stay at top for three days.


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 30, 2007)

well we surely enjoyed the stay...and we will enjoy the BPL league win too..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2007)

Like you enjoyed it when Hammers wiped the floor with you.


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 30, 2007)

Arse is just 2 points ahead of us .... we didnt play well and we lost....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2007)

ROFL your precious little diving boy made a mess of it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2007)

How can ManUre expect to go all the way with players like Saha,fletcher,brown and the passenger giggs who is looking awful.
And with your arrogant boss resting Rooney.He underestimated Bolton too and got owned because of stupid team selection.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 30, 2007)

prateek_san said:


> MAN UTD top of the BPL table with 45 pts.... arsenal with 44.....  the champs back on top ......




   

need i say anything.....team which cannot stay on top is DREAMING abt winning it....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2008)

Lol we toyed around with West Ham.
ManUre somehow won 1-0.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2008)

Alex Ferguson slams ManUre supporters ROFL.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article639057.ece


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2008)

He slams them again LOL *thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article641102.ece


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2008)

Where are all the mancers hiding?
Hope you like this
 *img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00414/becks1_280x390_414228a.jpg


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL, is he inspired by Almunia's hairstyle


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2008)

lol fab looks happy.
*www.arsenal.com/images/b/beckham_train2.jpg
From Arsenal.com


----------



## prateek_san (Jan 6, 2008)

AST Villa 0-2 Man UTD ............

we played way better than the 1st half...good to see Rooney scoring .....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 6, 2008)

^^^Yeah I saw the highlights on www.goalcentre.com. 8) Rooney and Ronaldo were fantastic. Now where are the gooners a.k.a. losers hiding?

Well this is some rumour:

Becks to join the loosers???!!!

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article653001.ece


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2008)

No we don't want an ex-mancer.He is only training with us,its clearly mentioned in the article but we can't expect a Mancnoob to be smart enough to read that,can we?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2008)

5 PL teams played today,only we qualify for the next round.
Liverpool got held by Luton(their players aren't even getting paid and can go bankrupt tomorrow if no one buys them)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2008)

FA Cup 4th round draw


> Arsenal v Stoke/Newcastle
> Coventry v Walsall/Millwall
> Oldham v Huddersfield
> Swindon/Barnet v Fulham/Bristol Rovers
> ...




Who want to see Havant & Waterlooville defeat Liversh1t or Tranmere defeating Cardiff


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2008)

Arsenal held to a draw by Tottenham in league cup semi finals.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article671107.ece
Big Sam sacked
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article670648.ece
Anelka may join Chelsea today.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article670004.ece


----------



## prateek_san (Jan 11, 2008)

*Anelka signs for Chelsea*

*Frenchman signs for £15million*

*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_3038866,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2008)

Arsene needs to buy too.We had 6 injured in the carling cup match.3 are gone to AFC and Jens and Diarra are set to leave.


----------



## prateek_san (Jan 12, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsene needs to buy too.We had 6 injured in the carling cup match.3 are gone to AFC and Jens and Diarra are set to leave.



Email ur msg to wenger.....not here


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2008)

This thread is made for football comments FFS


----------



## hullap (Jan 12, 2008)

FFS?


----------



## red_devil (Jan 12, 2008)

FFS


----------



## prateek_san (Jan 13, 2008)

Man Utd 6-0 New Utd ...

ronaldo scored his first ever hat trick........


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 13, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ROFL your precious little diving boy made a mess of it.


 
Well, what a mess he made in the last match, scoring a scorching hattrick. All the goals were pure class.  The loosers have again gone into hiding.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 4-1 thrashing of Everton.
> Hope you enjoyed your stay at top for three days.


 
And hope you enjoyed your stay at the top too.   Bye bye gooners.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2008)

Ignoring the childish comments by Mancers(who have crawled out of their holes again)
Ya it was a bad day yesterday.The bad thing(apart from the draw)is ManUre's 6-0 mauling of retarded manager changers.That has given them +7 GD over Arsenal.Its still in our hands but a little tougher.
I would like to see some strengthening in defense.Senderos is right up there with fletchers and sahas.


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

thats as correct as  simpson's bieng up there with van persies


----------



## prateek_san (Jan 13, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> thats as correct as  simpson's bieng up there with van persies



Truly said.....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 13, 2008)

Ignoring the childish comments by gooners aka the losers, we are at the top of the EPL again.8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2008)

digitized said:


> And hope you enjoyed your stay at the top too





digitized said:


> Ignoring the childish comments


Can't you post anything except repeating what I say?


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

Cant u say any thing exthing except saying 





> Can't you post anything except repeating what I say?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> Cant u say any thing exthing except saying
> Can't you post anything except repeating what I say?


Doesn't make much sense.Does it?
Did you have a bad day or what


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

sorry wus a little angry.


----------



## prateek_san (Jan 13, 2008)

guys...sunderland beats Portsmouth 2-0...and richardson scoring both the goals...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2008)

Portsmouth have been hit the worst by ANC.Dunno why this thing has been kept dead in between of Club seasons.


----------



## hullap (Jan 14, 2008)

ANC??
african cup of nations?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2008)

African nations cup or African Cup of nations or whatever.


----------



## hullap (Jan 15, 2008)

whens the englands match againts swiss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2008)

^^February 6.
Tottenham have won the Cup reply against reading 1-0 and will be facing manure in 4th round.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2008)

Diarra signs for Pompey.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article697818.ece
Apparently we made some profit on that moaner


----------



## prateek_san (Jan 17, 2008)

Look at this video....
Ronaldo vs Bugatti Veyron

*mu.tv.manutd.com/default.aspx?p=channels/C6Freeview&a=38248&aff=57


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 17, 2008)

^^^ LOL , ManUtd gets paid by M$ ..... Opera not supported in their site!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2008)

Disappointing day
I was so looking forward to watching a good gunner performance today.But star sports changed their schedule and telecasted Oz open.
Add to that a lucky win for manure(credit to reading) and chelsea
At least we cut the GD by 1.

Now looking forward to the return of Keegen.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2008)

Ferguson caught making obscene gestures to the crowd 
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article707227.ece


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 23, 2008)

5-1 WTF    yuck


and wat's the matter with GILBERTO, if Spurs can make him look like an idiot, imagine what ACM with Kaka will do to him if he plays

Team spirit is down as well with Ade and Bendtner f'ing headbutting each other. We would have done better with Rui Fonte, Lansbury and Norvdeit instead of Gallas, Gilberto and Bendtner


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2008)

Ya it is a bad defeat and that too against SpudsBut keep your head held high.
Btw. Gilberto isn't the same player he was last season but he is no defender.
Gallas is the only defender we have at the moment and in my opinion, buying a CB before transfer window closes will help a lot.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 24, 2008)

5-1 drubbing 8)

*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article713810.ece

Arse are continuing to show their true colors.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2008)

^^FYI Ade has apologized to Nick.This is a natural reaction when your team is losing 5-1.
Btw. look who is talking,the team which was dumped out by lower league opposition in first round ROFL.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 24, 2008)

Whatever....Arse lost 5-1. Really shows surrendering without a fight.8). Now Spurs are teaching Arse how to play football..LMAO....

FYI, Manutd are on top of EPL, not Arse.


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^FYI

Arsenal are some 3 rounds ahead of the team that lost to League1's southend


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2008)

digitized said:


> Really shows surrendering without a fight.8)


Surrendering without a fight?After going 2-0 down(by own goal) We had all our players going forward and reduce the deficit with only 1 at the back.We kept going forward till the last second but spurs caught us on counter.

Anyway I hope that spuds crush Chelsea in the final.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2008)

Great Job done by Havent and W.Humiliated Liverpool at Anfield.No matter what the result was.

Gunners put the midweek behind 3-0 victory8)
Derby owned by Preston 4-1 :O


----------



## hullap (Jan 27, 2008)

Atlast im back on the pitch


----------



## prateek_san (Jan 27, 2008)

Man Utd 3-1 Tott



PaulScholes18 said:


> Atlast im back on the pitch



Good to see u back...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 27, 2008)

^^^ Ya, saw the highlights, great strikes by Tevez and Ronaldo.8)


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ I hoped for a draw...... would have tightened the schedule for both sides


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2008)

Arsenal launched a shock bid for Woodgate
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article734397.ece
Is it another one of tabloid rumors

Lol Arsene denies the news
*www.arsenal.com/article.asp?thisNa...tle=Wenger+-+I+am+not+after+Jonathan+Woodgate

Still I got my hopes for a CB high for nothing

*ITS THE ARSENAL VS. MANURE IN THE CUP*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^Prepare to get ousted from the FA Cup.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2008)

^^Maybe you thought like that before Coventry game too ROFL.

So Manure and Milan in the space of few days.We need all the players back and hopefully a new CB too.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 29, 2008)

AC Milan and ManU together. 8) Arse is getting ready to get ousted from the FA Cup and the UCL.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 30, 2008)

FLAMINI everywhere......defending, MF, striking......he is eclipsing FAB with his work rate.....i can see future captian in him....

Arsenal have signed *Luke Freeman* from gillingham, its official now 

Arsenal have signed pre contract with CM caen and france u 21 striker/winger *Yoann Gouffran.* He is likely to join us in summer.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 1, 2008)

Utd 2-0 Portsmouth.

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=528218

Cool double strike by Ronaldo.8)

Ronaldo-the best of the planet.8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2008)

Ya best on the planet,just the little matter of disappearing against decent teams.
I feel for the poor guy though,he is trying to carry the multi million "Dream team" on his shoulder.Manure was crap when he was subbed.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 1, 2008)

^^^Still looking for excuses.   So arse admits ronnie is the best.   It is also a different matter that a few months back they used to tell all kinds of things against him like grease boy etc.   I doubt if wenger had ronnie in their team then arse supporters would have said the same of him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2008)

digitized said:


> ^^^Still looking for excuses.   So arse admits ronnie is the best.   It is also a different matter that a few months back they used to tell all kinds of things against him like grease boy etc.   I doubt if wenger had ronnie in their team then arse supporters would have said the same of him.


Yes I agree he is probably the best at the moment,because I am not blind like most mancers are.Still he is no good in big matches.Come back when he gives a good performance against a big 4 team or some decent side in UCL.Even Cashley cole had him in his pocket when he was tripping all over the ball ROFL.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 1, 2008)

Hahahaha........comments trademark of arse supporters.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2008)

digitized said:


> Hahahaha........comments trademark of arse supporters.


Lol thats the best you could come up with?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 1, 2008)

digitized said:


> ^^^Still looking for excuses.  *So arse admits ronnie is the best.  It is also a different matter that a few months back they used to tell all kinds of things against him like grease boy etc.  I doubt if wenger had ronnie in their team then arse supporters would have said the same of him*.


 
Justify these comments first, then I will be obliged to answer your following query.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol thats the best you could come up with?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2008)

^^I replied in post 1790 in case you missed it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2008)

So Only Arsenal won the away fixture.Both ManUre and Chelsea dropped points when faced with difficult fixture.
Unlucky for Tottenham who were otherwise brilliant.And where was Ronaldo and his magical free kicks when Manure got 1-0 down?


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 2, 2008)

*BACK WE COME....WHERE WE HAVE TO BE....WHERE WE WILL BE.......*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2008)

^^Yup,I hope we learn from previous games and don't throw it up this time.
Oh and it looks like Ronaldo has taught rooney a thing or two about diving,his was awful though.Referee spotted it easily.Roon is still in training


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2008)

Today is the 50th Anniversary of the Munich Disaster.
R.I.P. Busby Babes-One of the best teams to have played on this planet.
I am surprised a bit that no united supporter have mentioned it.


----------



## hullap (Feb 6, 2008)

i'd hav but thout sum one would hav


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> i'd hav but thout sum one would hav


Thats your love for the team?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Oh and it looks like Ronaldo has taught rooney a thing or two about diving,his was awful though.Referee spotted it easily.Roon is still in training


Look who is talking about diving?
Have you forgotten Robert Pires who had a PHD in Diving
Sorry, he made Diving an Art!!!! One thing for sure when he retires he can easily open a Diving..oops, Art of Playing Soccer Academy, and give his legacy to new generations as well!!!
Eboue is rapidly leariing from his videos ,for sure!!!
Motto is: Jiske Ghar Sheeshe ke ho, woh lights off karke kapre badalte hain"!! 
I had to agree there are many(and not some) who dive a lot, Deco, Ronaldinho, Van Bommell, "Mr Weak Feet Inzaghi", touch him and he goes down.
Coming back to Rooney's dive, yes it was desperation stuff from him.
Spurs really made a mickey out of United. All credit to Juande Ramos for change in Diet & more time in the Gym.

Somehow i missed this thread About the poll, I dont hate any team but definitely fans of Barca and Madrid are some of the most Arrogant Fans i have ever seen. I dont like them


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Look who is talking about diving?
> Have you forgotten Robert Pires who had a PHD in Diving
> Sorry, he made Diving an Art!!!! One thing for sure when he retires he can easily open a Diving..oops, Art of Playing Soccer Academy, and give his legacy to new generations as well!!!
> Eboue is rapidly leariing from his videos ,for sure!!!
> ...


Ok I agree that Rob had some bad dives but he(and no Arsenal player) was ever a match for the tremendous diving partnership of Ron and Roon(now like teacher and pupil relationship)
Heck even your RuudvN(cheat) was way better than Pires in that department.
Btw. When was the last time Rooney scored a goal?

Now you have found the thread,its a sticky in Chit chat,so feel free to comment


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 7, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Thats your love for the team?


 
Why don't you mind your own and Mr.Wenger's business and leave Old Trafford's and SAF's business to us ManU fans and SAF? 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Btw. When was the last time Rooney scored a goal?
> 
> Now you have found the thread,its a sticky in Chit chat,so feel free to comment


 
FYI...very recently...on 19th Jan 2008 against Reading, 2 league matches ago.

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={F9E570E6-407E-44BC-800F-4A3110258114}&newsid=525087


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2008)

Because I am a fan of the game and it is a duty of each and every true fan to show respect towards the  great team which was sadly lost in an unfortunate event.
While your fellow manure fan was feeling too lazy to even post a homage.
But I don't want to fight over this particular topic.


----------



## hullap (Feb 7, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Thats your love for the team?


no i had very less time on the comp.
i didnt even visit the tread my exams r starting from 15th


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ok I agree that Rob had some bad dives but he(and no Arsenal player) was ever a match for the tremendous diving partnership of Ron and Roon(now like teacher and pupil relationship)
> Heck even your RuudvN(cheat) was way better than Pires in that department.
> Btw. When was the last time Rooney scored a goal?


You call yourself a true fan but cant keep informed about the brace scored by Rooney and i wont be surprised if you ask the same about Ronaldo.
Sorry buddy you or me are not true fans of soccer. We are die-hard fans of the respective team 
Its very comman to hide one's fault by highlighting others fault, and thats what you and me are doing.
Its time to comment on issues like that whats going on at Liverpool and their pathetic and adamant manager

BTW A True Fan is one who loves his team but dont hate others, like my feinds say you support Argentina , so you must hate Brazil. I ask them Why?
Its not written in any rule book to do that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> You call yourself a true fan but cant keep informed about the brace scored by Rooney and i wont be surprised if you ask the same about Ronaldo.
> Sorry buddy you or me are not true fans of soccer. We are die-hard fans of the respective team
> Its very comman to hide one's fault by highlighting others fault, and thats what you and me are doing.
> Its time to comment on issues like that whats going on at Liverpool and their pathetic and adamant manager
> ...


Dude first of all I consider myself to be a true fan.
Going against each other is called Banter and is part and parcel of being a fan,as rivalries are of football.
And we can go on and on about situations at Liverpool and heck even at Crystal Palace or MK Dons but the point is,there aren't enough knowledgeable people around here to go that deep in discussions,most are just casual fans(no offense anyone)Hope you get the point 

Btw.coming back to the Rooney thing,don't you mancers think 6 PL goals is a bit less for a "World class" player  like Rooney?


----------



## hullap (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^ read pst # 1805
and about rooney hes playin quite well. and whttha heck is scoring goals everything.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2008)

Do 2 goals save his season?
I agree he runs a lot and his work rate is good,but so is Dirk Kuyt's.


----------



## hullap (Feb 7, 2008)

im not sayin 2 goals transform a season but we need goals to win matches rooneys not scoring now but he is assisting in many goals.
and did u read post 1805?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2008)

It would have been better if you had paid respects instead of giving an excuse in post 1799.
Anyways close that topic,no one is forcing anybody.


----------



## hullap (Feb 7, 2008)

see this thread too 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79838



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya but it doesn't take much time to type Rest in Peace even now.Anyways close that topic.


but u donot know meri haalat kya hai.i hav 14 bhapters in math  unfinished and tha xam is on 15th.im not studying now bcoz my mom is sleepin


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79838
> 
> but u donot know meri haalat kya hai.i hav 14 bhapters in math  unfinished and tha xam is on 15th.im not studying now bcoz my mom is sleepin


Lol,ok.


----------



## hullap (Feb 7, 2008)

she keeps naggin me to study.
2day i took a chutti from skool and started to study at 8am-11.30am thn 12-
2.30pm than 3pm-8.30pm
am relly exausted now.
EDIT see this is even affecting my spellings


> am relly exausted now.



ohh i hear my mom comin


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Dude first of all I consider myself to be a true fan.
> the point is,there aren't enough knowledgeable people around here to go that deep in discussions,most are just casual fans(no offense anyone)Hope you get the point


Not enough knowledgeable people? Give me a break!!!!
Since you are a deep thinker, What is your explanation of giving the no. 10 Jersey to a Defender? Is Fabregas not worth it?Since you call yourself a true fan, I will be enlightened by your response.
I know you will say Whats in a number? That number has got some meaning in Football.
As the lack of Goals from Rooney I am of the opinion that  he is not a 30-goal per season player,contrary to other United fans. Why? Bcoz ,he wants to create and be involved with the play all the time, so he cant get the oppurtunity to score goals that a genuine selfish-striker could.

As you must have read my previous posts about Glass Houses, Gunners are riding high on the goals of only 2 players, Adebayor & Fabregas  Why cant that be the case with United? Ronaldo is scoring the bulk of the goals with Tevez chipping in a few, but to say Rooney is off his game, is not correct. He is not a finisher IMHO.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Not enough knowledgeable people? Give me a break!!!!



Dude You joined this thread like 2 days back,I have gone through each and every page since the start.


rahimveron said:


> Since you are a deep thinker, What is your explanation of giving the no. 10 Jersey to a Defender? Is Fabregas not worth it?Since you call yourself a true fan, I will be enlightened by your response.
> I know you will say Whats in a number? That number has got some meaning in Football.


Wrong I wont say that
You know when DB10 retired from football the no. 10 was vacant,there was also no 3(left by an ass)but WillyG was not comfortable with that,so Arsene handed him no. 10 jersey,as other numbers were already handed out.


rahimveron said:


> As you must have read my previous posts about Glass Houses, Gunners are riding high on the goals of only 2 players, Adebayor & Fabregas


And eduardo and RVP and Flamini...


----------



## hullap (Feb 8, 2008)

PEACE 
please end this topic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> PEACE
> please end this topic


what?We are talking football


----------



## hullap (Feb 8, 2008)

no ur fighting.
the fight between us and u gners will never end
so stop it


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Dude You joined this thread like 2 days back,I have gone through each and every page since the start.


Now we two can work our grey cells from now 




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You know when DB10 retired from football the no. 10 was vacant,there was also no 3(left by an ass)but WillyG was not comfortable with that,so Arsene handed him no. 10 jersey,as other numbers were already handed out.


Thats a lame reason about giving no 10 to Gallas. Why not give 99 to him, thats always available, isnt it? I told you that number 10 has some meaning, a playmaker who is the heart of the team(Fabregas).



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> And eduardo and RVP and Flamini...


Oh just Flamini scored a screamer, I dont think Wenger would rely too much on his scoring abilities.



PaulScholes18 said:


> no ur fighting.
> 
> the fight between us and u gners will never end
> 
> so stop it


Good Luck for ur exams and momma would be angry if she find you wasting time here.


Where are Liverfool & Chelski fans?


----------



## hullap (Feb 8, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Good Luck for ur exams and momma would be angry if she find you wasting time here.
> 
> 
> Where are Liverfool & Chelski fans?


for 1st thnx
and i dunno any liverpool or chealse fan but i think i saw one in this thread maybe sumone posted it


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok some hilarious news here.
Keegan wants to sign Henry Paagal ho gaya hai!!!
Here


----------



## hullap (Feb 8, 2008)

then he'll want to sign ronaldino


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2008)

1.King Henry supposedly left Arsenal to "win things".Will a club like Newcastle,full of below average players and an over hyped manager will win him trophies?
2.We had his best years at Arsenal,he has lost pace and is too injury prone now.Though he is still class,he will not be able to survive the toughness of the PL.



rahimveron said:


> I told you that number 10 has some meaning, a playmaker who is the heart of the team(Fabregas).


I don't know why are you going on about such an irrelevant topic.
Is it compulsory to follow conventions?It is not like we will be fined by Fifa for not giving a playmaker no.10.
Fab was brought in as a successor to Paddy so it was only fair that he gets No.4 Jersey.Willy G is the most experienced outfield player at the club and in my openion there is nothing wrong with him being no.10.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 9, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> As the lack of Goals from Rooney I am of the opinion that  he is not a 30-goal per season player,contrary to other United fans. Why? Bcoz ,he wants to create and be involved with the play all the time, *so he cant get the oppurtunity to score goals* that a genuine selfish-striker could.
> He is not a finisher IMHO.



Are u sure...he does not get enough opporunities in each game...or even strikes at goal??? 
i guess we watch same matches.......

IF he is not finisher he should not be termed as striker.....(if u go by footballing sense)....

If next season he scores 30+ goals....he will agian be WORLD CLASS and WHITE PELE ...  .....

Abt NOS.10.... u say it should be given to player who is playmaker or heart of team....

DO U FEEL ROONEY IS MAKING JUSTICE TO THAT   

(JINKE GHAR SHISHE KE HOTE HAIN WOH DUSRO KE GHAR PE PATHAR NAHI FEKA KARTE)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 9, 2008)

wizrulz said:


> (JINKE GHAR SHISHE KE HOTE HAIN WOH DUSRO KE GHAR PE PATHAR NAHI FEKA KARTE)


 
Sahi baat hai, tum yeh baat samjho.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I don't know why are you going on about such an irrelevant topic.Is it compulsory to follow conventions?It is not like we will be fined by Fifa for not giving a playmaker no.10.
> Fab was brought in as a successor to Paddy so it was only fair that he gets No.4 Jersey.Willy G is the most experienced outfield player at the club and in my openion there is nothing wrong with him being no.10.


Bcoz you have a given a lame reason that he was not comfortable with this and that number. Paddy? mmm... Viera, right?

As about Rooney's lack of goals, to be honest he has never been a goal-scoring machine like Van The Man, and we all know *THAT* 
Rooney is a *creative striker* who wants to play just behind the striker and this season he has been asked to play up-front bcoz of his physical strength, which cannot be provided by Tevez. Damn he cant even last 80 minutes 

You are right about Newcastle. What a lame club with an even more paagal Manager. Dreaming of signing Henry like no other Big Club wants him. He can walk into any big club's starting 11. As about his pace, it doesnt matter, bcoz La Liga is slow, anyway.

Awards


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Bcoz you have a given a lame reason that he was not comfortable with this and that number.


Lol it isn't like that is my fault
It is a well known fact.


----------



## geek_rohit (Feb 9, 2008)

so much fuss just over a number?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2008)

Aston Villa pounded Newcastle 4-1 with John Carew acroring a hattrick!!
Damn my CAS has gone kaput. No channel from the morning and knowing my cablewallah it will be fixed on Monday. Damn, cant see the Super Sunday Matches.


----------



## hullap (Feb 9, 2008)

u wont b able 2 see 2moro macthes 
isnt our match 2moro


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2008)

My set-top box is not showing any channells, and i called up the cablewallah and he told me that its Sunday 2morrow so they will fix it on Monday. Arrghhh.
Derby is at 6:55 and Chelsea v Liverpool at 9"55.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol Newcastle are officially small club now


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2008)

The only saving grace was they scored their first goal under Keegan
PS: Thanks arsenal_gunners for correcting me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2008)

^^That was Owen's header last week against boro.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2008)

What? Owen was playing? He is annonymous on the field all the time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2008)

Arsenal's Injury List.
Almunia
Gilberto
Flamini
Djorou
Senderos
RVP
Diaby
Denilson
Rosicky
Toure(ANC)
Song(ANC)
Eboue(ANC)

Lol WTF.Arsene should have bought some cover in defense.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2008)

Its good that you guys cant watch the match.
United are 2-0 down at HT.Even if you get something in 2nd half,with this kind of defending we'll put 6 past you next week.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2008)

Lol 2-1.Where was Ronaldo(or any of the attacking players) again?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2008)

We were out-played again 2weeks running. Absolutely disgracefull performance. Yes where was Ronaldo? for the matter, Giggs & Scholes. Giggs is becoming a passenger with every match and Scholes is becomimg a long pass player. The full-backs? The less said the better!!!!
Hey Gunners guy, whats your point showing that injury list? Want some sympathy I guess!!!!
Now maybe we can understand the importamnce of Rooney. We missed his physical side as Richards ate Tevez for dinner!!!!
I repeat United were out-foxed & out-played in all depts 

As for my STB I borrowed one from my neighbour!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2008)

The pitch was awful too.Maybe Ronaldo damaged it with excessive diving
Its good that we have good aerial presence in form of Ade.

btw. Ronaldo diving on such an special occasion was a disgrace to Busby Babes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Giggs is becoming a passenger with every match and Scholes is becomimg a long pass player.


So you think their time is up?

Haha Chelsea drop points too.We got to pull away tomorrow.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2008)

Egypt retains the African Championship.


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 11, 2008)

the league title is gone for now.....damn it ....good that i missed the match....


----------



## techtronic (Feb 11, 2008)

As a Red Devil, I sincerely feel that we are *over depending on Cristiano Ronaldo*.
The match against Man City proved it. First of all, to tinker with you squad in every game has affected Livepool this season, there should always be a core which never gets changed unless there is an injury or suspension.IMHO, when Rooney doesn't play, there is no fierceness in Man U players in getting forward and scoring a goal.
Also pulling Carrick and Hargreaves out simultaneously was not worthwhile to watch as Scholes has just returned from injury.The only highlight was Anderson who played really well, made vital tackles otherwise it would have been much worse for Man U.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 11, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So you think their time is up?
> 
> Haha Chelsea drop points too.We got to pull away tomorrow.


Yes. Giggs time is up.
I have never seen Chelsea so figgiity and they gave away the ball too cheaply, very uncharateristic of them.
BTW whats your name Arsenal_Gunners & PaulScholes?


prateek_san said:


> the league title is gone for now.....damn it ....good that i missed the match....


Comeon,United are still in it, though 5 points off the pace. Gunners are the winner this weakend without playing a match!!
I too would love to give this match a miss!!! But the Devil inside me prevented me



techtronic said:


> As a Red Devil, I sincerely feel that we are *over depending on Cristiano Ronaldo*.
> The match against Man City proved it. First of all, to tinker with you squad in every game has affected Livepool this season, there should always be a core which never gets changed unless there is an injury or suspension.IMHO, when Rooney doesn't play, there is no fierceness in Man U players in getting forward and scoring a goal.
> Also pulling Carrick and Hargreaves out simultaneously was not worthwhile to watch as Scholes has just returned from injury.The only highlight was Anderson who played really well, made vital tackles otherwise it would have been much worse for Man U.


We missed Rooney big-time and sometimes we will get this type of matches where we would be out-played.
Ronaldo has *once again* dissappointed in a Big Match. Stop diving and crying like a baby!!!! There is way of losing a match and this match was meekly surrendered. The full-backs of Brown & o'Shea were awfull and didnt help Rio & Vidic, who were excellent once again, apart from a couple of stray passes from Rio.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> the league title is gone for now.....damn it ....good that i missed the match....


Haha 1 loss and the glory hunters are turning on their team,one more and you will be asking for SAF's head


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 11, 2008)

well i wont be asking for SAF's head....but i just cant take defeats like this ....loosing to city.....hope that we do good in FA cup and the UEFA...about Giggsy and scholes they still have a lot play ,so there time is not up yet...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 11, 2008)

Scholes should be gradually bred into the team after such an injury and Giggs was really crap against Spurs and Man City 

@Arsenal_Gunners: Thanks for not behaving like a Kop fan, for *NOW* Carragher acknowledges that the tiltle chance is over after they are 16 points off the pace. These Liverpool players are crazier than their fans!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2008)

Why would I be behaving like them?We are 2 clear with a game in hand
You should thank me for not behaving like a typical manure fan and claiming the title already(after your loss yesterday)


----------



## Rahim (Feb 11, 2008)

Ohh you acted just like  a Gunner by showing that injury/unavailibilty list just a couple of posts above: if you win 2days match you would say," see we won it without those players". Wenger has created a well-oiled system which is not so dependent on a particular player(like United or even Chelsea)eg, Diaby is a DM/CM but he has been playing on the left without any problem or unsettling th team. Thats speaks a lot about the system of Wenger's.

Yes I am not a blind supporter of United If there is a fault with my team, I will accept it and i am quite blunt about old legs in the team.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2008)

2-0 to the Arsenal,not at our best but job well done.
So how many points is it again?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 12, 2008)

Do your Maths buddy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2008)

To the fa cup now.It will be interesting to see what team Arsene puts at OT as we have a bigger fish to fry 3 days later.
Should I be afraid of a "manure backlash"? Lool


----------



## hullap (Feb 12, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You should thank me for not behaving like a typical manure fan and claiming the title already(after your loss yesterday)


who was claiming a win?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2008)

^^Look I am saying that if you were in our position you will be claiming the title already.


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 13, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Look I am saying that if you were in our position you will be claiming the title already.



dude....there is still about 12 matches to go ....so no team is claiming the title in this position..and last season we didnt even claim the title before there were only 2 matched left........

i dont why u just hate ppl who follows Man UTD....but have u ever seen us behaving like this....... respect the game man........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> dude....there is still about 12 matches to go ....so no team is claiming the title in this position..and last season we didnt even claim the title before there were only 2 matched left........
> 
> i dont why u just hate ppl who follows Man UTD....but have u ever seen us behaving like this....... respect the game man........


I respect the game but I don't respect Manure fans(most).Because I have seen very less Manure fans who know the game and are humble.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2008)

All the gunners check THIS for the Arsenal vodcasts(club news and inside stuff).


----------



## Rahim (Feb 14, 2008)

Is speculation allowed in this thread? If yes then see Barca Wants Wenger
i know it will never happen as Wenger is not after money.

Giovanni trapattoni has been appointed as the Manager of Irish National Team


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 14, 2008)

I wish Wenger makes a phoney 30M bid for Messi in the summer just to pi$$ them off. Barca want everyone... Fabregas, Hleb, Ronaldo, Kaka... Wenger..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2008)

Soon they will make bids for our ball boys too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2008)

AC Milan looks to be free of injuries now.Arsene will most probably put a 2nd string side at OT as the cup is a distant 3rd priority for us.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 14, 2008)

Vyasram said:


> I wish Wenger makes a phoney 30M bid for Messi in the summer just to pi$$ them off. Barca want everyone... Fabregas, Hleb, Ronaldo, Kaka... Wenger..


To be honest who doesnt want these players and Wenger, of course. They are the best 
BTW Big Clubs are always linked with these players and whenever there is a bright player on the scene all G8 Clubs are interested in them. there are so many back-room activities going around these Big Clubs.
IMO Mourinho might succeed Rijkaard at Barca this summer as I see Ancelloti would remain at the helm at AC Milan.

I dont think Wenger will put a weaker team against United. Are you kidding me? Now who is sounding *arrogant* with this is 3rd priority stuff!!!


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ yes, he will. And Lyon aren't bad either with Benzema, so Fergie might do the same as well


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> I dont think Wenger will put a weaker team against United. Are you kidding me? Now who is sounding *arrogant* with this is 3rd priority stuff!!!


3rd priority stuff?
With all due respect to the FA cup,will you put it over the league or UCL?What would you like to win the most?Certainly not the cup.

I am not saying we are underestimating United,I have utmost respect for them as opposition.
But we want to proceed in UCL rather than the cup(because it is certainly bigger prize and for obvious financial reasons).So it will be better that we rest our key players for the Milan game as we are already running short.
I would hate losing to United but FA cup fixtures may become a hindrance while crunch time in league comes.
I agree with Vyasram,I come across a lot of United fans talking about our Milan game but they are forgetting that Lyon are not Walkovers,they have 2 of the hottest young prospects in the game today 
and Juninho(best free kick taker IMO)


----------



## Rahim (Feb 14, 2008)

You sound as if Lyon would walkover United!!!! Yes, they are not pushovers but they are not heavyweight like Milan, lets be clear about this.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2008)

Ya but united needs to be careful considering most of their players disappear in big games.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 14, 2008)

Can anyone give the telecast timings of ManU Vs Arse this weekend and Arse Vs Milan next week?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2008)

FA cup game at Saturday 10:45 Star Sports.
OMFG the Arsenal Milan game wouldn't be telecasted live or even deferred liveI mean f**k that 
I will d\l the match from somewhere.

Clichy and Sagna maybe out for Manure game.These have clearly been our best and most consistent players this season


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 15, 2008)

its live on Zee sports  ( voted second by viewers after Lyon vs Manure... retarded voters)


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 15, 2008)

CESC given a *33 Mill * extention deal......
his current deal is till 2014....with this extention his deal will be to 2016 and his sal will increase from 50K to 80K a week paar with WG


----------



## Rahim (Feb 15, 2008)

^^Fabregas deserves it. He performs week-in week-out for Gunners.
BTW Raul & Casillas have signed extension to their contract till the end of their playing careers.

CL matches are in a mess with the telecast rights taken over by Ten Sports & Zee Sports. They are awefull. ESPN/Star SPorts were too good with their presentation and great commentary and presently we have to be contend with a nobody like Richard Drew.

Hey arsenal_gunners, let me know the link for Gunners v Milan match download.

*AC Milan v Arsenal Timing Thursday, February 21, 2008 	1:00 AM 	UEFA Champions League: Arsenal v AC Milan Live on Zee Sports*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is that terrible injury to Ronaldo(against Livorno)
*youtube.com/watch?v=2IcSjjKU8mg
He is out for 9 months to an year.
I hope his career does not end here.


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 15, 2008)

Gary Neville claims that Christiano Ronaldo is on another planet right now. So no hope for him to come back to Old Trafford tommorow. So that leaves Tevez as the only realistic threat to us.  Yeeeeeeah

*ukpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5gPxNZWjxOZ9ALZLYqAbc9xKxkBRQ


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow Adebayor is injured too.Man this is bizzare.Not enough players to fill the subs bench now,12 injuries 
Cesc has flu too,I say pull out of this match and pay the fine


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 16, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Here is that terrible injury to Ronaldo(against Livorno)
> *youtube.com/watch?v=2IcSjjKU8mg
> He is out for 9 months to an year.
> I hope his career does not end here.


 
Terrible injury.  Let's hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 16, 2008)

Liverpool beaten by Barnsley 2-1 at Anfield
Boot Rafa out of there!!!!!


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 16, 2008)

as i said, no ronaldo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2008)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFL Loserpool Cant stop laughing.
Biggest Cupset yet.


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 16, 2008)

Ade on the bench with ManU fielding their first-team defence? bad idea
but I dont think that Manure can score even a single goal with that attack

as for Liverpool, I speculate that they might become the new Leeds if Rafa is still there


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2008)

lol we are 1-0 down already

2-0 already?
Now it is starting to suck a bit


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2008)

3-0 down.....WTF.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2008)

Half time Whew.
Gallas should get a hairdryer.


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 16, 2008)

now wat happened MR wenger lover..aka Arsenal_Gunners.... 
i think we dont even need players like giggsy , scholes and Ronaldo ...and Tevez to beat u .....our Fletcher and Park r enough for u guys......and pls dont start crying ur nonsense comments........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> now wat happened MR wenger lover..aka Arsenal_Gunners....


Done with your BS?


* Manchester United 4-0 Arsenal
*Congratulations United for a brilliant display.

I am not disappointed with the defeat as much as I am with my team failing to turn out on the pitch.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats from me too......

Manchester United really played well, created more chances and defended superbly. They completely owned this game.
I am also not disappointed because the players will now come under little pressure and perform better in the next matches.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2008)

Yup it is more of a wake up call,if we don't be at our toes we can get thumped.
Life goes on.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 17, 2008)

Vyasram said:


> Ade on the bench with ManU fielding their first-team defence? bad idea
> but *I dont think that Manure can score even a single goal with that attack*
> 
> as for Liverpool, I speculate that they might become the new Leeds if Rafa is still there


 

4-0 ....    ...stuff champions are made of!!! Are 4 goals enough for you?



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Done with your BS?
> 
> 
> *Manchester United 4-0 Arsenal*
> ...


 
Done with your BS?....  ....Now all this while that Arse is this, arse is that, Mr.Wenger is best manager, blah...blah....he did this, he did that....Young players are champions....blah...blah....blah...Where are your young players now?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 17, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> AC Milan looks to be free of injuries now.Arsene will most probably put a 2nd string side at OT as the cup is a distant 3rd priority for us.


 
I guess as this is a distant 3rd priority, they allowed 4 goals to get in.  But 4 goals???       



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya but united needs to be careful considering most of their players disappear in big games.


 
Our big players are not even required for you....


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

digitized said:


> Our big players are not even required for you....


Why are you flying in the air if you've just defeated us??

One thing also I would like to say is you won mainly because of we failed to turn out, not because you played *exceptionally well. *I agree you played well but not exceptionally well.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 17, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Done with your BS?
> I am not disappointed with the defeat as much as I am with my team failing to turn out on the pitch.
> [/SIZE]


I am confused 
Why such Double Standards?
I could have said the same BS when United lost to City or against West Ham & Spurs, remember.
Most of your players were not motivated enough to match United's hunger(Read: Rooney) and they were more concerned about CL match against AC Milan. To some extent I can understand this approach, but at least Gunners should have given a try to make this a match another classic, but alas it was not to be 
I am sure had Gunners trounced United 4-0 at Old Trafford you would be singing a different tune, my freind. Maybe a Page full of BS comments.
You sounded like I dont care about the result. 



Vyasram said:


> But I dont think that Manure can score even a single goal with that attack


The same could have been said about you with Bendtner & Eduardo.
BTW Have you seen *Adebayor's Dive*? Oh I am sorry Gunners fans are like Wenger, who miraculously never seem to see these kind of things.
I know he is not a diver, but it was desperation, the same kind which prompted Rooney to do the same thing against Spurs. I hope i drived home the point.

I was quite happy not to see Giggs feature in this match. He doesnt have any desire anymore.



gagandeep said:


> One thing also I would like to say is you won mainly because of we failed to turn out, not because you played *exceptionally well. *I agree you played well but not exceptionally well.


All Gunners are the same. Your team didnt turned out, so thats United's Fault? Whats that talk of exceptional but not too exceptional? Your pride has been hurt, thats why such an absurd comment.
Comeon, give the credit where it is due.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> All Gunners are the same. Your team didnt turned out, so thats United's Fault? Whats that talk of exceptional but not too exceptional? Your pride has been hurt, thats why such an absurd comment.
> Comeon, give the credit where it is due.


Dude, when did I say that it is United's fault?? It is our fault and we lost because of ourselves....... Pride hasn't been hurt.......
Did you see my post #1887? I had already given you the credit.

I had given you the credit even in my Post #1891: I had said *mainly*...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2008)

digitized said:


> Done with your BS?....  ....Now all this while that Arse is this, arse is that, Mr.Wenger is best manager, blah...blah....he did this, he did that....Young players are champions....blah...blah....blah...Where are your young players now?


Yes Arsene is the best manager,yes we have the best young players.We had a bad day at the office and got thumped.
In Arsene We Trust.



digitized said:


> Our big players are not even required for you....


You had entire defence,full strength midfield(with carrick and nani playing exceptionally) and Rooney.
I didn't know that you consider Ronaldo equal to the rest of Manure squad.In that case,well I give up...



rahimveron said:


> I am confused
> Why such Double Standards?
> I could have said the same BS when United lost to City or against West Ham & Spurs, remember.


Read the post properly first.Your fellow "supporter" comes at HT and posts BS like "what do you say now Arsene wenger lover aka Arsenal_Gunners..." Does that make much sense,I don't think so?I will still love the manager and the team no matter what.


rahimveron said:


> Most of your players were not motivated enough to match United's hunger(Read: Rooney) and they were more concerned about CL match against AC Milan. To some extent I can understand this approach, but at least Gunners should have given a try to make this a match another classic, but alas it was not to be


We had 12 players injured going in the match and Cesc couldn't get up from the bed(flu)even then he played.Even the players on our bench were unfit,so thats a bigger factor.Still the desire we expect from Arsenal wasn't there.So I agree.



			
				rahimveyron said:
			
		

> I am sure had Gunners trounced United 4-0 at Old Trafford you would be singing a different tune, my freind. Maybe a Page full of BS comments.


Why not,I would have celebrated the win.But you are wrong there about BS comments.I would have rather pointed out our strengths and opposition's weaknesses than posting something like "what do you say now Arsene wenger lover aka Arsenal_Gunners..." at Half time.



			
				rahimveyron said:
			
		

> The same could have been said about you with Bendtner & Eduardo.
> BTW Have you seen *Adebayor's Dive*? Oh I am sorry Gunners fans are like Wenger, who miraculously never seem to see these kind of things.
> I know he is not a diver, but it was desperation, the same kind which prompted Rooney to do the same thing against Spurs. I hope i drived home the point.


Yes we all saw the diving and kicking and are disappointed with it.But at Arsenal we deal with such kind of things and not encourage them.I am sure Eboue will get a lot of stick now.
Eduardo is one of the best strikers in PL,probably in the league of torres.He was one of the better players but needed service which wasn't there.2 of our best players in Sagna and Clichy were out and that made the difference IMO.



			
				rahimveyron said:
			
		

> All Gunners are the same. Your team didnt turned out, so thats United's Fault? Whats that talk of exceptional but not too exceptional? Your pride has been hurt, thats why such an absurd comment.
> Comeon, give the credit where it is due.


No I give full credit to United.I expect Arsenal to win and if they got turned over like this then the other team must have been exceptional.


----------



## iMav (Feb 17, 2008)

just 2 words holy sh1t


----------



## Rahim (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Arsenal_Gunners, I am not representing other United fans here. I just give *my straight opinion* and I am sure you dont represent other Gunners fans here. So i dont care about my "fellow supporter" bcoz they *taunt rather than discuss or comment*. They do 1 liner job imo like you pointed out.
Looking forward to carry on constructive discussion here. Sorry if i sound strange to you


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2008)

^^Lol I am looking forward to that too


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 17, 2008)

@ vimal...
dude all the posts that i have made in this thread...i dont thing those are BS.... i m a true United fan and im giving out my opinion towards the match and to the game... i respect the game.... but what i have seen is that the Arsenal fans r bit over there own Pride ....and at present thats what it is hurting them.....

and we had our defense only in full strength and our Midfield was incomplete ...remember  earlier u said that .."how can Man UTD win with players Fletcher, Brown, park......." now what happened.....how the hell did  we win the match...that too scoring 4 times...

im not being rude to any of the arsenal fans ...but u have too much pride and u believe that non of the teams can even match the standards that they have....lets just wait and see how well u show up in front of AC milan...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> @ vimal...


Thats not me(never was)



prateek_san said:


> dude all the posts that i have made in this thread...i dont thing those are BS.... i m a true United fan and im giving out my opinion towards the match and to the game... i respect the game.... but what i have seen is that the Arsenal fans r bit over there own Pride ....and at present thats what it is hurting them.....


"now wat happened MR wenger lover..aka Arsenal_Gunners.... "
"and pls dont start crying ur nonsense comments........" 



prateek_san said:


> and we had our defense only in full strength and our Midfield was incomplete ...remember  earlier u said that .."how can Man UTD win with players Fletcher, Brown, park......." now what happened.....how the hell did  we win the match...that too scoring 4 times...


I still stand by what I said,you won't win anything with these players.Not enough consistency in these guys.
We lost because we had a bad day at the office and Carrick Nani,Anderson and Rooney were on fire(Don't get blinded with this win,he missed 10 sitters)



prateek_san said:


> im not being rude to any of the arsenal fans ...but u have too much pride and *u believe that non of the teams can even match the standards that they have..*..lets just wait and see how well u show up in front of AC milan...


Only League will decide that,I won't believe till we win the title.And we are well on course.


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 17, 2008)

"Not enough consistency in these guys"

now where did this "consistency" term go from arsenal's gameplay ..on the match..

btw if im not wrong Arsenal_Gunners = vimal ...and 
Arsenal_Gunners:>="
	 	 		 			 			 				*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon1.gif 				*Re: the FOOTBALL channel* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *prateek_san* 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/viewpost.gif 				
_now wat happened MR wenger lover..aka Arsenal_Gunners....  _

Done with your BS?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> "Not enough consistency in these guys"
> 
> now where did this "consistency" term go from arsenal's gameplay ..*on the match..*


ROFL
FFS consistency in not a thing you can get in a single match.
You looking for consistency of Arsenal?Go see the league table.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 18, 2008)

^^We'll see after 12-13 matches....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2008)

THE FA Cup quarter-final draw:   Sheff Utd/Middlesbrough v Cardiff  
 Manchester United v Portsmouth  
 Bristol Rovers v West Brom  
 Barnsley v Chelsea

While I agree that Barnsley are official giant killers now,isn't Chelsea just sliding towards the finals?Draw against lower league opposition again


----------



## Rahim (Feb 19, 2008)

The Draw is quite fair and with so many Championship clubs , there ought to be some "funny" ones out of the Hat!!!.
BTW I am looking forward to UCL matches today and tomorrow and i would take a nap in the afternoon itself, so that i am awake in the night!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2008)

Schalke *1-0* Porto
Liverpool *2-0* Inter Milan
Roma *2-1* Real Madrid
Olympiakos *0-0* Chelsea

Liverpool did it again in Europe.But Torres' diving cost metarazzi
Roma beat Real after going 1-0 down


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 20, 2008)

WO....thats a shocking Result ...liverpool bting Inter......and Roma bting Madrid....


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2008)

The Liverpool result is not shocking. Inter never played like an in-form team and paid the price(the sending-off didnt help either).
We all know Rafa and his team plays only in CL 
Chelsea drawing away to Olympiakos is a surprise.

The referee has to be clever about "weak-legs" players who goes down soo easily. If Torress's antics where so conclusive, just imagine how many players would be sent-off by Ronaldo's cute dives. The linesman could have easily seem it(he was 8 yards away). But still Liverpool would have won this match regardless of dismissal. Gerrard once again shone like a Star and was everywhere. Quite happy for Kuyt's Goal.


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=534105



Ryan Giggs aims to mark his 100th Euro outing with victory in Lyon.


> *
> Giggs: We'll be Kings of Lyon
> *Ryan Giggs believes Manchester United will be driven on by last year’s Champions League semi-final heartache. The Wales wing wizard, 34, will make his 100th appearance in the competition if he features against Lyon in the Stade Gerland. He admits he still thinks back to the devastating 3-0 defeat by AC Milan last May. But with a much stronger squad to choose from this year, he is sure United can banish that memory once and for all. "I think the players who experienced that disappointment in Milan will be helped by it. Milan weren’t really going for anything else and were able to rest players. This year we’ll hopefully be wiser."
> _Martin Blackburn, The Sun_
> ...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry for being blunt but Giggs time is up. For me his desire has gone after winning everything there is to won in Club Football.

I believe that now United have too many choices in the midfield, which is imo,is a hindrance, as there is no continuity of personnel  in there. Nani & Anderson should start each game and I am still  not convinced with Hargreaves, he seems too dogdy for me. 
It will be a difficult match but eventually United will go through over two legs.

How are Gunners preparing for Milan? I like their quite approach and dont like the "Chest Thump" way United follow.(As shown by post above)
Bottomline is, Do the job on the Pitch and then talk as much nonsense you like to.
I think, though I am a United fan, that after last night's display, Liverpool will once again be the team to beat. They come Alive playing in European Competitions.

BTW PaulScholes: How was your exams?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> How are Gunners preparing for Milan? I like their quite approach


lol we can't exactly thump our chests after last Saturday
But we can stop Milan IF Flamini holds Kaka.
Bac Sagna and Clichy are back for the game,so that is a massive boost.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you really think anyone can stop Kaka?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2008)

On his day,No.
But Flamini is our best bet against him.Then there is also a little matter of marking Clarence Seedorf


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2008)

abey ek ko pakdeha toh doosra nikal jayegaa. Milan have too many daddies of CL.
Arsenal have to play very quick passing game to tire these seasoned-hardmen of Milan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> abey ek ko pakdeha toh doosra nikal jayegaa.


LOOL we saw that last year's semi final, Didn't we?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2008)

Yaa. He tore us apart. You just dont "take care" of The World's Best Player legally.
Bottomline is whom to mark and whom not to? They are so dangerous and experienced , its untrue.

Update: SAF has started his mind games by reavealing to scoop for 2 Lyon Starlets for 40m Pound for Banzema & Ben Arfa. Just to unsettle the players i guess.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2008)

Time to find some live stream for tonight's game.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ If you find, then please share it with me too......


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 20, 2008)

^^^ sopcast is ur best bet. p2p and with some 1 min delay

my cable-op just got zee sports on .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2008)

If you want live text BBC.com is the best.Commentary starts 30 mins before the match(you can also take part in the real time discussion there)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2008)

Damn No live stream is available


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2008)

Its a 0-0.We should have won the game with the chances we had,I guess it was one of those nights.
But we ran the game.Fabregas eclipsed their midfield,Kaka Who? 
Got to do the job in 2nd leg now.We have done it at Bernebeu we have done it at Delle Alpi,we will do it at San Siro now.


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 21, 2008)

great comeback from saturday's defeat . we have a nice record at the san siro. the last time we went there, we won 5-1


----------



## Rahim (Feb 21, 2008)

United managed to earn a scoring draw against Lyon. The match was dominated (possession wise) but cannot muster any real scoring chances.
Benzema scored a wonderful goal out of nothing.
Again has any United fan here seen Giggs? Another disaapointed display by him.
Barca came from behind twice inspired by Messi to defeat Celtic.

Here are the 1st Leg Scores:              Score    2nd Leg
Schalke	-	Porto	              1-0 	05/03 »
Roma	-	Real Madrid	 2-1 	05/03 »
Olympiacos	-	Chelsea	 0-0 	05/03 »
Liverpool	-	Internazionale	 2-0 	11/03 »
Celtic	-	Barcelona	 2-3 	04/03 »
Lyon	-	Man. United	 1-1       04/03 »
Fenerbahçe	-	Sevilla	 3-2 	04/03 »
Arsenal	-	Milan                    0-0       04/03


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2008)

It was a good result for United.But they are not good defending the lead in Europe.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2008)

Usmanov is the largest share holder in Arsenal now
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article831995.ece


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2008)

^^Whats your take on these Takeovers by these Billionares?
Are they Good for the Club(football wise) orare they just want to make money only?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^^Whats your take on these Takeovers by these Billionares?
> Are they Good for the Club(football wise) orare they just want to make money only?


They may be good for the short term but eventually they will take all their money from the club and leave.
Examples like Mike Ashley of Newcastle was trying to sell the club to Dubai group(the one which eyed Liverpool).Abramovich has set a time period under which Chelsea must start earning profit.The new owner of West Ham wants his money back till 2010.
So basically these guys are shrewd businessmen who will invest their money in a football club,buy some trophies and leave with the profit(and fame) while leaving the club in a financial lurch.
I would like to mention that Arsenal's financial model is brilliant which is evident by the way the new stadium has been financed.Today only Arsenal reported 20 million pounds of profit since September.
Any takeover at the moment IS NOT WELCOME and I would like to say F-off to Usmanov.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2008)

Horrific injury to Eduardo.He is getting oxygen and being carried off.
News is he has been taken straight to hospital.I just hope it isn't the end of Eduardo's career


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 23, 2008)

f'ing sick tackle and the whole team is out of sorts now.

croatia are doomed now as well. forget euro 08

*d.yimg.com/eur.yimg.com/ng/sp/empics/20080223/13/2686518136-soccer-barclays-premier-league-birmingham-city-v-arsenal-st-andrews.jpg


*www.vg.no/bilder/edrum/1203772672438_618.jpg

^^^ no wonder they resisted showing the replays

looking at the players' reaction and time taken, I think this could be it for Dudu 
the medical staff at the hospital were shocked as well


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2008)

^^Whoa this is sick.
But this the kind of match where titles are won.


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 23, 2008)

theo with his first and second EPL goals in just 5 mins.  this boy has finally arrived


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2008)

I felt so sorry for Eduardo's injury. You dont like this type of injury no matter who the players is. 
Gunners showed once again that they are nearer to the tilte than ever before. I personally think Arsenal will win *it* this year.
I watched till 75 Min and thought Arsenal would win it, but here i am informed that it was a draw with a 94th min penalty by McFadden.


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 23, 2008)

stats

brum                    ars
4 Shots On Target 23 
1 Shots Off Target 11 
5 Crosses 35 
1 Corners 6
2 goals 2


and we throw it away. 

was that a real penalty

even gallas was in tears


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2008)

Nobody can do anything about these games. 
Up the Gunners.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2008)

^Yes it is a part of the season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2008)

I hate to criticize our players but Gallas is the captain,he should be rallying the team right now instead of sulking.


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

right so whens our match.
IM SO UNIMFORMED DUE TO MY PAPERS


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2008)

^at 10:30 tonight on Star Sports


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

Against?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Abey kya ho gaya tujhe. Exams ne teri haalat kharaab kardi hai kya?
Its against Newcastle at St James Park.


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

ha exams nai sar kha liya hai upar se 104 ka fever hai.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2008)

According to Wenger Eduardo can miss a large chunk of next season.
Well that is comparatively good news.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2008)

I hope he will return to play soccer once again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2008)

But he will never be the same again.Not mentally for sure.
It is time for Robin to come back.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes. I know but given the right counselling and with right kind of people around him, just mentally he would give himself a chance to put that ball into the Net again.


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

@rahim ur sig is nice


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2008)

^Shukriya paulscholes
Just spread the awareness.
BTW I dont belong to your 1% Category. I cant stand so much of a noise. I love slow and soothing music.


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

like Staiway to heaven ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2008)

Liverpool 3-2 Middlesbrough
Hattrick from Torres.


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

just saw theo's goal awesom left foot strike


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2008)

Ya Theo was the only positive from today's game.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Liverpool 3-2 Middlesbrough
> Hattrick from Torres.


Ya it was like Torress 3 Boro 2. Without Torres Liverpool would have never won this match.


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya Theo was the only positive from today's game.


Wenger have to sort out Adebayor & Bendtner as they are not passingnor talking  to each other, as this is crucial as they bpoth have to play 2gether now.

United are 2 Nil up at HT with goals from Rooney & Ronaldo.


----------



## hullap (Feb 23, 2008)

SH!T tv pe no signal


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2008)

United won 5-1 against the Toons with 2 goals each from Rooney & Ronaldo and 1 from Saha. 
@Paulscholes: Sorry about that signal blunder The Game was like a Hot Knife through Butter


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 24, 2008)

ManU 5-1 Magpies.8)

Double strike from Rooney, Ronaldo (who else??) and one from Saha.8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2008)

f-Geordies are good for nothing.
3 points out of possible 30 

We have only 3 point cushion now.Can't afford any slip ups


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 24, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> Against?



it seems that ur completely out of ur brains..........


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> it seems that ur completely out of ur brains..........


His exams re going on, so that explains it.
Exams are imp than football


----------



## hullap (Feb 24, 2008)

^ no actually football is more important that exams but my mother wasnt lettin me watch tv *img259.imageshack.us/img259/5580/tongue0001qs1.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2008)

HAHA Tottenham leading Chelsea 2-1 in Extra time

Tottenham are the carling cup champions.
2-1
So the lesser evil won


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 24, 2008)

one of the few occasions i supported them, we may be in for a three way london race next season . good job ramos


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 24, 2008)

HAHA chelsea LOOSe to TOTTS.........


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2008)

It was time that Spurs do it and against Chelsea brings smile on my face
Just read the match report and Chelsea fielded their strongest side and still lost!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2008)

^^Why do you have Heinze in Your avatar?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2008)

^I like his agression eventhough he moved to Real Madrid, I still adore him. BTW I like left-backs who defend first and then help in Attack. Evra cant defend but is a very good attcker.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2008)

AFAIK he was dying to leave for your rivals Liverpool(Branded Traitor)
I will never put cashley cole in my avatar


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2008)

If you look around the Transfer Market ;you will agree with me thatThe Chapter on Loyalty has to be torned and re-written in Football. Money is the only Religion. I have seen many David Beckham fans who supported United but changed alliances when he moved to Real Madrid. We dont have to comment too much on this aspect. People are free to support any team they want.
Even Dennis Law moved to our rival Man City and scored that infamous back-heel goal to demote United. Have United fans stopped chanting his name or Admire him? I think you got my point.
SAF lost interest in him after his injury and preferred Evra bcoz of his attacking abilities. You tell me who is the better Defender?
Players like Heinze dont have to warm the benches as he was forced to do.
Liverpool, and to be precise , Rafa came to buy him
As for the traitor stuff, remember your "Judas" Sol Campbell? 
Even Gerrard was so close to signing for Chelsea a couple of seasons ago, isnt it?
To be honest I have hardly come across  anybody who have Ashley Cole in his/her avatar After his transfer to Chelsea, I have hardly seen him shine even in one match so far, which he used to do quite often at Arsenal. He foul-mouths everyone rather than concentrating on his football. Has definitely lost his way there. He was a talent ,even though AG you wont like him.

BTW you dont need to to put Cole in your avatar. Your avatar is fine


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2008)

^^Lol he was Tottenham's traitor,not oursHe came to the better team.8)


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2008)

^^Poore post mein Yahi point mila tujhe


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2008)

Update on Eduardo.


> The Club can confirm that following the incident during Saturday’s match at Birmingham City, Eduardo has fractured his left fibula and sustained an open dislocation of his ankle joint in the same leg.
> 
> He was immediately taken to Selly Oak Hospital in Birmingham where he underwent surgery on Saturday evening. The operation was successful and Eduardo was transferred to a London-based hospital on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> ...


  Arsenal.com


----------



## hullap (Feb 25, 2008)

did u hear wnger said that taylor shouldnt play at all.
i TOTALLY AGREE
really bad injury he did so much for croatia
 really sad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2008)

Those comments were made in the heat of the moment so Arsene retracted them.
While I agree that Taylor didn't want to break his leg,he definitely went for "I'll show you who is the boss" kind of challenge.He should get banned for more than 3 matches.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 26, 2008)

^^ I totally agree with you regarding stricter punishment for him.
These types of challenges are quite common, it was Eduardo's quick feet which did him in


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 1, 2008)

Manchester United 3-0 Fulham...8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2008)

Whew!Dane saved the match at the last second.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 1, 2008)

that was a real close call for Arse.................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2008)

You can't just sit and defend when you are playing Arsenal.We proved we can equalize at the very last second too.
It was unlucky goal by big phil.I can't complain much.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 1, 2008)

the whole team is outta sorts. cant remember when Hleb, Clichy, Fabs, Flamini,Ade,(even Sagna) were all clueless at the same time.

we absolutely need RVP and fast. If he isn't at Milan, they will bury us

and i cant f'ing believe how Barry stayed on the pitch after doing a MartinTaylor on Denilson


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2008)

He won't be at Milan.And no,they can't bury us.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You can't just sit and defend when you are playing Arsenal.We proved we can equalize at the very last second too.
> It was unlucky goal by big phil.I can't complain much.


You seem to be quite proud of that equalizer. Villa deserved all three points. Gunners were mighty lucky. Agbanlahor really ran your back-four ragged,especially, Clichy & Senderos. Villa played extremely well.
Gunners as a team didnt perform, maybe Wenger would play Bendtner & Adebayor(who btw missed a lot of chance in the match) more often as we all saw what happens when they pass to each other Goal

Looking forward to CL matches again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2008)

Villa are a very good team and defend exceptionally,they have lost only 2 times away from home this season.So I am happy with a point.
We were not there in the first half but came back strongly in 2nd.The equalizer will give the boys the confidence.

Ten sports have come to their senses and will be showing Arsenal vs Milan Live in the early hours of Wednesday.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 3, 2008)

RVP is in the squad for the Milan game . will mostly stay on the bench though
Toure's out

Jens LEHMANN (GK)
Abou DIABY
Bacary SAGNA
Cesc FABREGAS
Philippe SENDEROS
William GALLAS
Robin VAN PERSIE
Alexander HLEB
DENILSON
Mathieu FLAMINI
GILBERTO
Gael CLICHY
Manuel ALMUNIA (GK)
Emmanuel ADEBAYOR
Nicklas BENDTNER
Emmanuel EBOUE
Justin HOYTE
Theo WALCOTT


----------



## Rahim (Mar 3, 2008)

^Except Rosicky, Gunners have everyone for the San Siro. Pray that Senderos doesnt get bullied like Agbanlahor did.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2008)

Senderos made some errors on Saturday but he is doing good for quite a while.He was world class before Drogba r@ped him and his confidence but now he is slowly coming back to his old self.I have my trust in him.
I want crazy German in goal at Milan.His CL experience will be invaluable for us.

We should play with the trusted 4-5-1 with Adebayor upfront.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 5, 2008)

footballers then and now 

*metric-march.livejournal.com/4061.html#cutid1
*metric-march.livejournal.com/3807.html#cutid1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

ROOOFL Ronaldo in 2nd picture
Cecs looks


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 5, 2008)

for the first time in my life, i'm experiencing a f'in good stream. no glitches . full speed. yeah


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG the Gooners are lifting the roof with their noise

Thrilling first 45!We dominated them for the better part of the half.
Bring Persie on for 2nd half


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 5, 2008)

that fcuking ref and linesman. the ref is a total cntu. giving a yellow to Hleb instead of a penalty, nesta ate his legs.

but brilliant performance by arsenal except Eboue( totally invisible) and Diaby(totally balanceless)

Walcott for Eboue and RVP for Diaby should be the deal at 65min, till then hang on to nil-nil


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

Ya agreed 100% ref is an ass.
Bring RVP on for Diaby.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 5, 2008)

BSNL have done something to my connection, able to see Arsenal, Manc, Barca at the same time !!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 5, 2008)

What are the latest scores?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

My God What a strike by fabregas

Its 1-0 to the Arsenal.AC needs 2 goals in 5 mins

2-0 Adebayor!give him the ball and he will score.
WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO 

We Beat The Fking World Champions.victory!


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2008)

Adebayor also scores....Arsenal 2 up


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^ AGAIN

and totally desered

Fab's strike is a contender for ch-lig's goal of the season


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

Last European match for the legendary Paulo Maldini 
His illustrious European Career ends here.
5 times European Champion.8 finals.

Mancers went lucky once again

Unlike one of our rivals we didn't get turned over by Milan.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 5, 2008)

Good to see Man UTD to reach the last eight...and really good performance by arsenal to win against AC Milan that too in san siro......


----------



## Voldy (Mar 5, 2008)

Iam so much disappointed that Milan lost  
Maldini's last UCL appreance.. 
but yeah the credit goes to Arsenal that they outshined the Milan . Arsenal deserve these win.
And today the youth wins over experience


----------



## Rahim (Mar 5, 2008)

I somehow feel Milan were too arrogant in their play and hardly made any menacing attack toward Almunia's Goal.
Gunners deserved it 100%.
*i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_fabregas2sk8.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

^^Thats because fab and flam had the midfield in their pockets.
Kaka Who?Pato Who? lol


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 7, 2008)

AC Milan v English rivals at the San Siro - P13 W7 D5 *L1* F22 A8

*2008 Champions League, lost to Arsenal 0-2*
2007 Champions League, beat Manchester United 3-0
2005 Champions League, beat Manchester United 1-0
2000 Champions League, drew 1-1 with Leeds United
1999 Champions League, drew 1-1 with Chelsea
1995 Super Cup, beat Arsenal 2-0
1978 Uefa Cup, drew 2-2 with Manchester City
1975 Uefa Cup, beat Everton 1-0
1972 Uefa Cup, drew 1-1 with Tottenham Hotspur
1969 European Cup, beat Manchester United 2-0
1966 Fairs Cup, drew 1-1 with Chelsea
1962 European Cup, beat Ipswich Town 3-0
1958 European Cup, beat Manchester United 4-0

Man Utd beaten by AC Milan 4 times.......!!!!!!!
And watch the score...
1-0
2-0
3-0
4-0...Guess if it was Milan vs Man Utd ??
It would have been 5-0....  .....we have saved MANU from another defeat


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2008)

I want Arsenal to face Barcelona now


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 7, 2008)

Barca in semi or FINALS will be good....

Now we want is PORTO or FENERBACHE..

from 8 teams 4 teams will be English....so i guess we cant play them until semis...

so for quaters we can play BARCA/PORTO/FENERBACHE/ROMA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2008)

Nope we can be drawn against all 7 teams.
and Porto were eliminated by schalke04 last night


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2008)

ManUre 1-0 down against Pompey in FA cup tie.


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2008)

WTF
very unfair.
soo much good luck


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 8, 2008)

so much good luck.....when opposition plays good its not good luck but accept it that they played well ......atleast we lost to a tad better team than portsmouth


----------



## Rahim (Mar 8, 2008)

Pompey defended well  and yes they were lucky 
^^So if the team defends well, thats called "Good Play" , or is it? I too saw the same match!!!
United were robbed of a penalty if you saw the match without any bias. But alas Gunners wont see that bcoz Wenger himself has that "Eye-Sight" problem and that syndrome runs through Gunner.
Bottomline is, it was one of those matches where one teams plays but the other takes away the points.

On The Match:
After the goal most of the United players were playing outside the box and Rooney & Tevez should be in the box and thats why Campbell & Distin were so comfortable. I would call that tactically naive. I was fedup when they played hopefull long-balls from the defense.

But thats the romance of FA Cup.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2008)

Loool A full strength manure side lost to a bunch of ex Arsenal pensioners
Hats off to Harry Redknapp,what a great job he is doing at Pompey.
Now Chelsea is the only "big 4" club left in the cup and I don't think Grant has got enough in him to win.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2008)

And they are barely surviving against Barnsley.
0-0 Half time.Barnsley should have been ahead.
Set up for 1-0 Chelsea win?

OMFG *Barnsley 1-0 Chelsea
*Possible giant killing on cards.

Chelsea killed by Barnsley

Beautiful,the magic of the cup.Both finalists knocked out at the same day.


----------



## hullap (Mar 9, 2008)

thats right in the FA cup u need LUCK


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 9, 2008)

^^^ Chelsea were outplayed. Joe cole was the only one playing for chelsea yesterday while Barnsley played like a premiership team. They didn't need luck.

As for ManU, they were not unlucky, they were just 'not lucky'.


BTW, most bookies would be pWnt by now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2008)

Beating Liverpool and Chelsea in succession isn't luck.It is great team spirit.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2008)

This must be the best FA cup EVER
Boro outclassed by Cardiff.
*Middlesbrough 0-2 Cardiff*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2008)

#$@! More points dropped.The pitch was awful as expected but we should have scored.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 10, 2008)

Hahaha can't even defeat Wigan.. First sort out your problems first and then worry about others. Hmmmm....the all conquering 'young' loosers aka gooners.!!! They forgot that they are out of the FA cup too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2008)

digitized said:


> Hahaha can't even defeat Wigan..


Coventry City anyone


			
				digitized said:
			
		

> First sort out your problems first


Thats Arsene's job which he does quite well.


			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Hmmmm....the all conquering 'young' loosers aka gooners.!!!


loosers?We are in as many competitions as are you.Leading the PL and taking Europe by storm.


			
				digitized said:
			
		

> They forgot that they are out of the FA cup too.


So are you,Chelsea and Liverpool.
At least we lost to a decent(it hurts)team away.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 10, 2008)

But the fact is you still were not able to defeat a team like Wigan, placed outside the top 10. . BTW, gooners seem to have forgot the 4-0 thrashing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2008)

digitized said:


> But the fact is you still were not able to defeat a team like Wigan, placed outside the top 10.


Coventry City,Bolton,Reading,West Ham are hardly top 10 teams.


digitized said:


> BTW, gooners seem to have forgot the 4-0 thrashing.


Was evident when we beat Milan.
And btw. payback is a b*tch


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 10, 2008)

It's useless to talk to some particular gooners. I guess some people never change.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2008)

digitized said:


> It's useless to talk to some particular gooners. I guess some people never change.


You know what?Last day of the season - You are at JJB rugby stadium


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^ LOL

But, those Mancs can play on mud pretty well. Only teams which keep on passing like us would suffer in muddy pitches.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 10, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You know what?Last day of the season - You are at JJB rugby stadium


 
You proved it again, the loosers do not change.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 10, 2008)

Vyasram said:


> ^^^ LOL
> 
> But, those Mancs can play on mud pretty well. Only teams which keep on passing like us would suffer in muddy pitches.


Stop being childish The only team in the world who score a goal through a Pass and not A Shot OK Bad Joke.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^ Old Trafford is by no means a great pitch for passing. JJB isn't much different


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2008)

digitized said:


> You proved it again, the loosers do not change.


WTF is looserish in that
SAF himself has blasted the OT pitch saying it won't allow their passing game to go smoothly and may cost them the title.
And OT is world class compared to JJB where the title could be decided.

FA Cup semi final draw.
Barnsley vs. Cardiff
Portsmouth vs. West Brom

First time in 100 years that only 1 team from top flight is present in Semi finals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2008)

Inter Milan 0 - 3 Liverpool(aggregate)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2008)

UCL DRAW 

*Champions League quarter-final draw: *
 Arsenal v Liverpool  
 Roma v Manchester United  
 Schalke v Barcelona  
 Fenerbahce v Chelsea  
_Ties to be played April 1/2 and 8/9 of April_

*Semi-final draw: *
 Arsenal/Liverpool v Fenerbahce/Chelsea  
 Schalke/Barcelona v Roma/Manchester United  
_Ties to be played April 22/23 and 29/30_


I would be Loling if we got this in the cup but Liverpool are true European giants and we are in for another great European night of football.But then again Liverpool have just 2 players and closing them down will get us to S\F.

Roma are playing very well at the moment so ManU will require a HUGE slice of luck to get past them


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

It looks like Liverpool Vs Chelsea once again


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Vyasram (Mar 14, 2008)

the draw was fixed

*forums.liverpoolecho.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=33755

*www.thespoiler.co.uk/index.php/2008/03/14/was-the-champions-league-draw-fixed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2008)

F@CK


----------



## hullap (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope we get to see some good football.
and yes for u g00ners the match will be tough.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2008)

AS Roma isn't exactly a piece of cake.


----------



## hullap (Mar 14, 2008)

^ im not saying that but liverpool have an excellent record in the CL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2008)

Not better than Milan


----------



## confused!! (Mar 15, 2008)

the bookies favourites to win the CL are manu followed by barcelona  followed by arsenal and  Livepool Fc at 5th


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 15, 2008)

We will whip Roma's a$$ again.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

Energie Cottbus stunned Bundesliga leaders Bayern Munich with a 2-0 win to lift themselves off the bottom of the table and out of the relegation zone.

Cristiano Ronaldo's 22nd Barclays Premier League goal of the season helped Manchester United claim a 1-0 win over Derby which lifted them to the top of the table with Arsenal to play Boro later.
Havent seen the Match, Damn cable line is off. How was the Match?
*Full Time Scores*
Home Away
Derby              0  Man Utd     1
Liverpool     2  Reading     1
Portsmouth   2     Aston Villa  0
Sunderland   0     Chelsea       1
West Ham     2     Blackburn   1


United still have a game in hand, so  there is a great chance for United to have a 4 points lead  over Gunners. Chelsea are looking menacing and just waiting for the slip-ups.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2008)

^^No they don't.


----------



## hullap (Mar 15, 2008)

match wasnt that good as derby had luck like porsmouth had, but the magic of rooney and ronny  worked


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2008)

Derby had luck?And you had the referees.Rooney was offside in the buildup of the goal.

Now Adebayor gets a clear goal declined


----------



## hullap (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ for the first half did u see how many chances were missed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2008)

No ESPN since FA cup defeat  
living on commentary and Streams
The only game I watched since then was 2nd leg at Milan which we won


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Derby had luck?And you had the referees.Rooney was offside in the buildup of the goal.


Just like the clear penalty not given against Porthsmouth, remember. Its a part & parcel of the game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2008)

Boro deserved the point.They were great defensively.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 16, 2008)

^They deserve 3 points mate. Didnt you see the foul on Boateng that led to the corner in which Toure scored? What was the linesman doing,didnt saw anything despite being so close to the incident.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2008)

^^And what was he doing when Adebayor's clear goal was given offside?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats the point i was making earlier. Its a part & parcel of the game. We have to accept it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2008)

Its easier to say that for you as Manu have been on the wrong side of refereeing far less than the other teams of the PL.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 16, 2008)

wizrulz said:


> *BACK WE COME....WHERE WE HAVE TO BE....WHERE WE WILL BE.......*



*BACK WE COME....WHERE WE HAVE TO BE....WHERE WE WILL BE.......



*ManUTD and gooners both on 67 points with a game in hand. So next week we can be back on top.

So *back we come....where we have to be....where we will be...*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Derby had luck?And you had the referees.Rooney was offside in the buildup of the goal.
> 
> Now Adebayor gets a clear goal declined



So cut your cr@p and accept the inevitable which will happen next weekend.

And oh...I forgot, Chel$hit are on 64 with a game in hand. So next week gooners can be back on 3rd place.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 16, 2008)

> Thats the point i was making earlier. Its a part & parcel of the game. We have to accept it.



f that parcel.  IMO, it was Clichy's small mistake vs Brum that took us here.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 16, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Its easier to say that for you as Manu have been on the wrong side of refereeing far less than the other teams of the PL.


Just forget for a moment that I am a United fan and then think these things happen in football. We cam cry & moan but thats the reality.
The linesman was just yards a way(foul on Boateng) and yet he didnt saw anything. Thats called luck.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2008)

digitized said:


> *BACK WE COME....WHERE WE HAVE TO BE....WHERE WE WILL BE.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how people come crawling out of woodwork just as gunners drop some points.One of the main reasons why I dislike (most) manure fans.



rahimveron said:


> Just forget for a moment that I am a United fan and then think these things happen in football. We cam cry & moan but thats the reality.
> The linesman was just yards a way(foul on Boateng) and yet he didnt saw anything. Thats called luck.


And what about when Referee blew the full time whistle AFTER we were awarded the corner in stoppage time.That was ridiculous.Compare this to the 8 minutes of special SAF injury time.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 16, 2008)

^^Whatever you say,  you may be languishing in 3rd place next week. That's the main reason I dislike some of the loosers, that they refuse to accept the reality...and find excuses even when they drop points. They tell they are always unlucky and ManU are always lucky. As I told earlier, it's useless to argue with these loosers.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ leave the bloody loosers alone....they r all crappy fellows and always have something to wine about....even if they win or lose....at the end of the season we will see who is where and how they react there ......


----------



## hullap (Mar 16, 2008)

yaar please dont fight both 
teams have large, or i should say huge fanbases and everyone should respect that

PEACE

  *www.peacesymbol.org/peace_symbol/img/peace_symbol_1.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2008)

hullap said:


> PEACE


Maybe you are right,check his friends' list 
*profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=121006392


----------



## hullap (Mar 16, 2008)

^ i dont think he must be really fab


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2008)

^^They all are present there,you can see their personal photos and they have genuine people in friends.
Like Cesc has Torres and some other spanish players.
*a942.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/128/l_d4df082618908112720afa2ab0e8777d.jpg

Btw,nice avatar.Paul looks funny in that 
Another manu great in action,reduce the size and make it your avatar.
*blog.pantoffelpunk.de/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/cantona.jpg


----------



## hullap (Mar 16, 2008)

lol pele's also there *profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=103506223
i thought e was old enuf to kno about myspace




why not this
 *news.bbc.co.uk/media/images/40184000/jpg/_40184757_scholes_wise300.jpg
much clearer


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2008)

A guy on some other forum told me about this,he got the MSN ID of Denilson and Bac Sagna by contacting them through myspace.
You get ID of Ronaldo and express all the love there


----------



## hullap (Mar 16, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> and express all the love there


im not a gay


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2008)

hullap said:


> im not a gay


You must be first such Manu fan then


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2008)

hullap & arsenal_gunners stop behaving like kids.
Cant believe both of you using such el'cheapo words to get one up on the other.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2008)

We were just messing around,no need to be offended


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 17, 2008)

sort of a **** page, fabregas has in myspace


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2008)

Good to see their moods are happy


----------



## hullap (Mar 17, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> hullap stop behaving like kids.


im a 14 year old.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2008)

^^Ohh


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 18, 2008)

great news for arsenal fans

*www.fansfc.com/frontpage/frontpagenews.asp?newsid=182413


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2008)

Eboue is a class Full back but he can't cut it in the midfield, add to that his diving.We should say goodbye to him and get a NATURAL winger(or hope Walcott rise up to the challenge)because the way we play is best when we play with width.With Rosicky turning out to be a crock and Eboue poor in midfield we have to play through the middle and can't create enough.

Btw. on Rosicky situation "There is no immediate return in sight for Rosicky who was last seen limping off in the early stages of the match with Newcastle on January 26. "Personally I don't know when he will be back," said Wenger. "We miss him yes he is a big player and has a fantastic spirit. We have missed his talent. I can not really give positive news about his injury. It is strange injury but not a bad one."


----------



## Rahim (Mar 19, 2008)

Good to hear an honest appraisal of Eboue. Walcott should be given more chance in the first 11, Wenger is too protective of him imo.
BTW great weekend this time with United v Kops & Gunners v Chelsea in Sunday.

Whats Chelsea's nickname? Like Kops for Liverpool or Gunners for Arsenal. Dont say Chelski


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2008)

The Pensioners


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 19, 2008)

Hleb caught having ice-cream

*football.guardian.co.uk/News_Story/0,,2266464,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2008)

Huh Inter is a place for spent up oldies.Hleb has nothing to do there.(No disrespect to Patrick)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 19, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Whats Chelsea's nickname?


 
Chel$hit.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2008)

WTF Ronaldo struck 2 already


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 20, 2008)

Man UTD 2 - 0 Bolton
and 3 pts lead from arsenal now...

and  whatta match bet chel and the Totts...4-4...


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 20, 2008)

I hate to admit, but Ronaldo should win all the 'Footballer of the year' awards this season. But its pathetic, that someone with such great abilities should dive unnecessarily.


----------



## hullap (Mar 20, 2008)

Spurs vs Chel$hit was an excellent match.
 full of Nail Biting


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree with Vyasram,IMO If Ronaldo doesn't win the award this year it will be confirmed that Fifa favors European leagues over PL.
It happened before too when Thierry missed out on the award,if he were playing in Italy or Spain he would have won it easily.

Get this ba$tard bannedIts these kind of players who break people's legs
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article940634.ece


----------



## Rahim (Mar 20, 2008)

^FA doesnt have the transparency or courage to punish Ashley Cole as there was no damage to Hutton. It was right on the money to damage/break Hutton's leg but he was lucky that nothing happened. He should be made an example for everybody. Damn cheater both on and off the field(unfaithful husband).


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 20, 2008)

FA doesn't punish english players


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Damn cheater both on and off the field(unfaithful husband).


Ya I mean how can you cheat on such a bird 

Beckham and Walcott are selected in English squad for a friendly against France.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article941307.ece
In which England will get owned by Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2008)

At least that ass has apologized for the tackle. 
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article942889.ece


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 21, 2008)

How much time do footballers take to memorise and practise saying the following lines

" I didn't mean to go in hard that way"  

"But he was a little bit too quick for me"   ---- LOL, that's really funny coz some other guy said the same thing about a month ago.

"It wasn't malicious"


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 22, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Beckham and Walcott are selected in English squad for a friendly against France.
> *thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article941307.ece
> In which England will get owned by Arsenal.


 
Where, I only see 1 player from arse and 4 from ManUtd?

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=543156

Now who owns whom?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2008)

digitized said:


> Where, I only see 1 player from arse and 4 from ManUtd?
> 
> *www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=543156
> 
> Now who owns whom?


Ya manure has got all the English boozers.(and a scouse thug)
I was talking about France FYI.There are 4 gunners in France squad and 2 of our legends.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2008)

Here we go,Grand slam sunday is underway.I hope it is not disappointing as most of the other big sundays are.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 23, 2008)

What a emphatic win for us.......
Man UTD 3-0 Liverpool ..... 3rd goal from nani was simply awesome......
6 points clear now.......


----------



## Rahim (Mar 23, 2008)

^Just wait for the comments on the referee......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2008)

Didn't see the match,though I am hearing a lot of disgruntlement from the scousers.I won't be surprised if the ref sold out again.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 23, 2008)

^Mascherano was really stupid. Alonso tried to pull him away but he just kept on with his nonsense. Maybe he was too pumped up for the match.
 He used the 4 letter word too much and was shown the 2nd yellow for dissent. Its the result of a new iniation by the FA for show of Respect to the referees.


On a side note  Had Rooney taken 1 chance out of his two ( 1on1 with Reina)the game would have been done and dusted a long time ago.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2008)

He wouldn't have been red carded if not for the Cole incident.Still Liverpool deserved to get pounded

Hehe if you are now getting sent off for disagreeing with the ref. the whole Chelsea side should be sent off today.

EBoue is on Yellow already,is that ass planning to get sent off in 10 minutes


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 23, 2008)

Arsenal needs to take care of finishin . Hope there is no draw this time


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 23, 2008)

Bye bye Arse, maybe no chance back for you now. We have got maybe one hand on the EPL trophy already....

Hahahaha...Chel$hit 2-1 Arse...

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article951419.ece


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 23, 2008)

^ not right now..but still we r close to regain the title again....

poor arse lost to chelshit..............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2008)

Its not over but we should focus on Europe now.Manure have a good momentum and probably will carry it to the end of the season.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 23, 2008)

^^^Did the sun rise in the west today or did it even rise?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2008)

Just accepting the reality.We fu(ked up really bad today.Giving away a lead at the Bridge is crime.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 23, 2008)

finally somebody accepted the fact......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2008)

I hope we will settle the score in Europe


----------



## Rahim (Mar 23, 2008)

^^This approach will help Arsenal to concentrate in CL and even the players know it is going to be difficult to mount any serious challenge to United. Their drop in form has come at worst possible moment. Not a single player has come to the fore and tke the challenge. Their bubble has burst and the are running out of steam.
All 3 still have to play each other. SO its still open.

Benitez said his team are still in the title hunt before the match  I think he had been drinking too much 


I  am yet to read comments on the sending off. Whats keeping you guys quite?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2008)

Btw the Joe Cole incident was a disgrace.Chelsh1t sucks ass in sportsmanship.

The sending off looks 50-50 to me.Masc. shouldn't have offended the referee but we don't often see these kind of sending offs especially in a crucial game like this.The red card changed the course of the game.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 24, 2008)

It was a foolish thing from mas . . Disgustin for arsenal they didnt get the points in easier games plus morale must be real down now . . Hope the make it in champ . . Arsen could have been on top . . I dont like adeb game


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2008)

France 1 - 0 England
Wasn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2008)

Bac Sagna injured 
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article968472.ece
This is the worst injury we could have had,he has been our best player throughout this season IMO.
Our squad requites some strengthening up in the summer and by that I don't mean 16 year old prospects.


----------



## hullap (Mar 28, 2008)

its sagna


----------



## geek_rohit (Mar 29, 2008)

a lil offtopic...does anyone here play fifa on hamachi?


----------



## hullap (Mar 29, 2008)

geek_rohit said:


> a lil offtopic...does anyone here play fifa on hamachi?


ask i the doccer games thread in gamez's section


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2008)

Check this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25429


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 30, 2008)

United 4-0 Villa

Ronaldo 17, Tevez 33, 
Rooney 53, 70

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=545081

Ronaldo with 1 audacious back heel goal and 3 assists.8).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2008)

Arsenal made the best comeback ever.Coming from 2-0 down to defeat bolton with 10 men 8)


----------



## hullap (Mar 30, 2008)

^ actually the "BEST" comeback happen in 1999 in the Ucl final


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2008)

Huh.2 goals in injury time were lucky,even manure fans know that.Bayern were robbed.
Arsenal pressed for victory for the whole game and deserved it.


----------



## hullap (Mar 30, 2008)

a comeback is a comeback..

BTW i was just fooling around. 
the best one was from the spousers agains ac is ucl final in 2005


----------



## techtronic (Mar 31, 2008)

*I sincerely still feel that the title race is still on with 6 games to play.
Lets wait and watch.
*


----------



## Rahim (Mar 31, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal pressed for victory for the whole game and deserved it.


You mean to say the 2nd Half. I too saw the match buddy 
Any comments about that freindly tackle by Diaby?

What is all that talk of *the best comeback ever* by Gunners? I just cant believe you just said that!!!

@techtronic: Yes the title race is still on if the big 3 can get their wins at home against each other, but Chelsea escaped with all 3 pounts yesterday against Boro' after that shot from Alves hitting the post and then again with Alves and Wheater . Damn thats called lucky and not the 2 goals in injury time at Nou Camp



> Bayern were robbed


Robbed by whom? The Referee? Thats called a comeback not robbing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> You mean to say the 2nd Half. I too saw the match buddy
> Any comments about that freindly tackle by Diaby?
> 
> What is all that talk of *the best comeback ever* by Gunners? I just cant believe you just said that!!!


No complaints about diaby's sending off.
And that has been said by Le boss himself8)
Personally I haven't seen such a comeback in a very long time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2008)

Here comes the European action.I hope mancers behave themselves to avoid last year's events at Rome.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 2, 2008)

Talk about actions on the pitch man.
Half time and United are 1-0 up with Ronaldo scoring a header.
The match is so technical and i am happy that United are playing  the way Roma does, slow , disciplined without a striker and that boy Rooney is all over that left side of the pitch!!!
Losing Vidic is a huge blow, a knee problem it seems 

Hurrah!!! Another one from Rooney 

What a result for United. Taking 2 away goals back to Old Trafoord, dare i say one foot in the SF


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 2, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Here comes the European action.*I hope mancers behave themselves to avoid last year's events at Rome*.


 
Cut your crap.

What an amazing win by United. Have a great chance for the semifinals now.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO WE WON AT SAN SIRO
> 
> We Beat The Fking World Champions.victory!


 
WE WON AT ITALY WE WON AT ITALY WE WON AT ITALY WE WON AT ITALY WE WON AT ITALY WE WON AT ITALY WE WON AT ITALY WE WON AT ITALY WE WON AT ITALY WE WON AT ITALY WE WON AT ITALY


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2008)

Must...Ignore...stupid...comments!!

Btw. credit to United for a good victory in a difficult match.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 2, 2008)

*Now lets see how Arsenal,Liverpool and Chelsea respond to this*


----------



## hullap (Apr 2, 2008)

^ yup i too wanna see that


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 2, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> My God What a strike by fabregas
> 
> Its 1-0 to the Arsenal.AC needs 2 goals in 5 mins
> 
> ...


 
Must...Ignore...stupid...comments!!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Apr 2, 2008)

Wats the time and channel showing todays champ matches . . Arsenal vs liverpool. .


----------



## Rahim (Apr 2, 2008)

^Ten Sports at 12:30 and maybe the other match is on Zee Sports( i dont have it  ) at the same time


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2008)

*votefortheworst.com/forum/images/smilies/zrobbed.png
No complaints against the performance,it was great.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 3, 2008)

*I was humbled by Arsenal's performance. They really played well until the referee misjudged a penalty decision when Kuyt handled Hleb. 
Lets wait and watch next week. Meanwhile Fenerbahce won 2-1 at the Sukru Saracoglu stadium in Turkey against Chelsea.
*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2008)

Arsenal 1 - 1 Liverpool
So thats that for the PL season.


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOO!
We lost 2 imp. points


----------



## Rahim (Apr 6, 2008)

^We should be grateful that we got at least a point out of it. We defended poorly and that player Alves is going to be  star.


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2008)

yup
but still points lost ARE a points lost


----------



## Rahim (Apr 6, 2008)

^ya go on.......you just dont want to give the credit to Boro'.


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^ya go on.......you just dont want to give the credit to Boro'.


im not saing that.

they played BEAUTIFULLY but im saying that we lost points at an imp. stage of the competition


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2008)

Still 6 points.But there are just 3 between chelsea and manure.So its wide open again.
And boro is one badass teamAsk usThey put 10 men behind the ball and dig in.
Got to give credit to Southgate,with Alves he has add flair to the team as well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2008)

So Ferdinand is injured too.Suddenly the scenes of last year's Manure Milan game are coming to my mind

*Its Cardiff vs. Portsmouth in the Cup Final.*


----------



## techtronic (Apr 7, 2008)

It will be a nightmare if we lose both Ferdinand and Vidic with Roma to come to Old Trafford. Pique is just getting matured and Brown is good as a Right Back than a Center back but still Vidic - Ferdinand combo is awesome.
Good to have atleast Neville and Silvestre back.Lets wait and watch.

Alves was awesome, did you know that he has broken Marco Van Basten and Johan Cruyff of 7 goals in a single match in Dutch League before moving to Premier League.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 7, 2008)

Ya i knew it from the commentary
He has the hunger to do something for the team while other strikers just stroll around waiting for thing s to happen rather then doing it themselves.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 7, 2008)

Possibly the worst thing that could have happened to ManU  before the game against ROMA !!  We've dropped points and Rio has also entered the injury list!!  SAD   

btw,this season has been really interesting !! We are 5 games away from the end of the season and we still can't make concrete claims for the league crown !!


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2008)

^ yup
this season's very exiting


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope refereeing will be fair tonight.It is the most important game of the season yet.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2008)

Flamini Injured.Really sad


----------



## Rahim (Apr 9, 2008)

Liverpool did it again. Arsenal out of the CL.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Lets see what happens tonight
*


----------



## Rahim (Apr 9, 2008)

^One things for sure, it would be a nervous night regarding United's defence.
Totti still out of this match again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2008)

Heartbreaking.Just minutes away from Semi finals
But I am proud of the team and their performance this season.Hopefully we can make the squad stronger with some solid summer signings and talent like Vela coming back in summer.


----------



## hullap (Apr 9, 2008)

i cant watch the match,
my mother wont let me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2008)

Dont see the result and watch the rerun tomorrow.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 9, 2008)

man!!!!so bloody dissapointed..flamminis injury was the turning point imo...fabregas was really down today..walcott should have been brought in in place of hleb to speed up the flanks...liverpools damn luck this year...been dominated the first thirty minutes..gerrard comes up with a corner and scores...****!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> man!!!!so bloody dissapointed..flamminis injury was the turning point imo...fabregas was really down today..walcott should have been brought in in place of hleb to speed up the flanks...liverpools damn luck this year...been dominated the first thirty minutes..gerrard comes up with a corner and scores...****!!!


Fabregas down?he was majestic.He and most of the team deserved the semi final spot.
Now to another drab Liverpool Chelsea SF


----------



## Rahim (Apr 9, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> But I am proud of the team


You should be. 
Errr i might ruffle some feathers by saying it and will get flamed here


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 10, 2008)

to the semis now.. good to see silvestre playing full 90 mins and also Nevile coming in at 80th min.....


----------



## techtronic (Apr 10, 2008)

Owen Hargreaves and Ji Sung Park played exceptionally well. Hargreaves provided almost 4 brilliant and accurate crosses.

One thing which I don't like about Arsene Wenger is he always is short of squad members.If a team would like to win Cups and Championships, it should have atleast 2 players in each position and 1 player as a backup.

Ferguson has done it this year by signing Nani,Anderson and Hargreaves

So midfield is very good as Carrick, Hargreaves, Scholes, Nani, Anderson, Fletcher, Park, Giggs and Ronaldo have contributed tremendously to Man U's winning this year.

Still if I am Ferguson I would be signing a younger Center Back just as a backup for Ferdinand and Vidic.

Also signing a taller Left Winger back would be good along with a quality striker. Huntelaar would be a good choice.

Lets wait and watch.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2008)

^ You cant buy quality players and keep them on the bench (Huntelaar). You have to keep everybody happy. Maybe a lesser known striker would be ideal.
Hargreaves is such a versatile player and Park just runs all day.


----------



## Muaz (Apr 10, 2008)

I like Renoldo. He plays football aorsome.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2008)

techtronic said:


> Owen Hargreaves and Ji Sung Park played exceptionally well. Hargreaves provided almost 4 brilliant and accurate crosses.
> 
> One thing which I don't like about Arsene Wenger is he always is short of squad members.If a team would like to win Cups and Championships, it should have atleast 2 players in each position and 1 player as a backup.
> 
> ...


Who would have thought in January that Eduardo will suffer such a horrific injury and RVP and Rosicky will be injured most of the time.
Still Arsene should have bought a CB in January.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2008)

^Rosicky was injury-prone even when he was at Dortmund. So Wenger should have considered his options more carefully. Even Ven Persie goes the same line. Keepng a backup is not a bad idea when you have to compete on several fronts.
Setting this aside Gunners still have a small squad. They develop players and so need time, while United & Chelsea buy good players.
united doesnt have any good prospects this time around apart from Pique.

Seeing Neville come on for the last 10 minutes was so emotional. I had tears in my eyes. Yeh khushi ke aansoon hai


----------



## techtronic (Apr 11, 2008)

Eduardo's injury was sheer accident.But Wenger should realise his mistakes and buy a good striker (Huntelaar would be awesome) and CB in the summer.
I always admire Wenger for his intention to promote young talent. Rahimveron is right in saying about Rosicky. Van Persie is awesome talent despite his injury.Wenger can try Rafael Van Der Vaart from HSV.Awesome talent and there are rumours that he wants to leave HSV for either Premier League or Spanish League Football.


----------



## jasku (Apr 12, 2008)

Wenger is a genius, his talen spotting skills are paramount, look at the stars he's made, anelka, petite, vieira, HENRY, fabregas, RVP, hleb, denilson, sagna,  toure, the list is endless!!!

I jus hope arsenals luck evens out..and they win tom!!....they have to.,..and then....its gonna be one craker of  a title race!!


----------



## techtronic (Apr 13, 2008)

Latest News : Ronaldinho wants to move to AC Milan
*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=525085&cc=4716


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

^ didnt he want a move to *chelsh!t*


----------



## Rahim (Apr 13, 2008)

Just read it on TOI.
He would rather move to a club with a history rather than Chelsea. It just personal terms agreement between his brother and Milan. There is enough time for other clubs to change his mind.
Remember his u-turn when he said he would surely join United before changing his mind for Barcelona? History can repeat itself once again. He is too good a player to just attract one club. Chelsea will do everything to get him so will Inter. United? I am not so sure. I cant rule out Madrid doing a scoop once again though.


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

jasku said:


> Wenger is a genius, his talen spotting skills are paramount, look at the stars he's made, anelka, petite, vieira, HENRY, fabregas, RVP, hleb, denilson, sagna,  toure, the list is endless!!!
> 
> I jus hope arsenals luck evens out..and they win tom!!....they have to.,..and then....its gonna be one craker of  a title race!!


LOL
ANOTHER GNER
**gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2008)

hullap said:


> LOL
> ANOTHER GNER
> **gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*


So what???? 

What he said about Wenger is absolutely correct.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

hullap said:


> LOL
> ANOTHER GNER
> **gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*


I guess its unique for a mancer to see fans coming in to support during hard times.


----------



## jasku (Apr 13, 2008)

hullap said:


> LOL
> ANOTHER GNER
> **gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*




Why dude somethin funny, or u dont agree? name a better manager for spottin young talent and making stars out of em??

other clubs simply go out and 'buy' trophies...really sad


PS- which club do you support?..from your attitude, I'd say ManUtd.


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

jasku said:


> Why dude somethin funny, or u dont agree? name a better manager for spottin young talent and making stars out of em??
> 
> other clubs simply go out and 'buy' trophies...really sad
> 
> ...


dude i was just Joking
yup i support ManUtd
And BTW Welcome to this Forum


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2008)

jasku said:


> PS- which club do you support?..from your attitude, I'd say ManUtd.


**gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*


----------



## Rahim (Apr 13, 2008)

jasku said:


> Wenger is a genius, his talen spotting skills are paramount, look at the stars he's made, anelka, petite, vieira, HENRY, fabregas, RVP, hleb, denilson, sagna,  toure, the list is endless!!!
> 
> I jus hope arsenals luck evens out..and they win tom!!....they have to.,..and then....its gonna be one craker of  a title race!!


Hi Jasku. Cant disagree with you. Have to give the credit to the Arsenal Board of being so pateince when things go wrong. I think they know what Football is.

The problem with Wenger would be most of his players would be young and when going gets tough they will lose the steam. 

As for *hullap* you would have known whom he supports had you seen his previous avatar  A cute looking Paul Scholes!!!!

No Madrid/Juve/Milan/or other clubs fans here? Its getting bore on with the regular ones (United/Gunners/Chelsea/Liverpool)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> The problem with Wenger would be most of his players would be young and when going gets tough they will lose the steam.



The players have matured mentally this season.The players will be able to take the pressure the next season IMO.
See what the previous Arsenal team did at their peak(2003-04).This team can deliver even better.



rahimveron said:


> No Madrid/Juve/Milan/or other clubs fans here? Its getting bore on with the regular ones (United/Gunners/Chelsea/Liverpool)


Go to some football forum and take on some barca fans


----------



## Rahim (Apr 13, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The players have matured mentally this season.The players will be able to take the pressure the next season IMO.
> See what the previous Arsenal team did at their peak(2003-04).This team can deliver even better.


What i meant was it takes time to handle the pressure bcoz of their age when a team is built by Wenger.
Yes they have matured but i still feel they dont have a strong personality who can carry the arm-band. 
And dont you start with Gallas. He is  a good player but not a captain. So was Henry. Your best player need not be the ideal candidate for the captainship.


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

jasku said:


> other clubs simply go out and 'buy' trophies...really sad


what do u mean
the only club which buys is madrid


----------



## Rahim (Apr 13, 2008)

^Add Chelsea to that list.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Add Chelsea to that list.


Why not United?The days of golden generation of United have long gone by.Most of the players are record signings.Rooney,Ferdinand,Hargreaves,Nani,Anderson,Tevez etc. didn't exactly come for peanuts.
United are on the same list as Chelsea and Real Madrid.


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Why not United?The days of golden generation of United have long gone by.Most of the players are record signings.Rooney,Ferdinand,Hargreaves,Nani,Anderson,Tevez etc. didn't exactly come for peanuts.
> United are on the same list as Chelsea and Real Madrid.


no dude if ur saying in that sense *liverpool* is at the top!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

Compare the spendings of Liverpool and United.You will see the difference.Their RECORD SIGNING Torres was 26 million which is lower than or somewhat equal to the signings made by SAF recently.
We need more clubs like Arsenal who are world class without spending much on players.By adopting Arsenal's structure even "lesser" clubs can match the big clubs and this will reduce the influence of money on the game as well as making the game more interesting.


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

fairly +ve 1st half for both teams
want to see same level of football in the second one
BTW, WHATS HAPPENED TO UR ACE STRIKER


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

Your OMG HE IS THE BEST PLAYER EVAH isn't doing much either

Arsenal were the slightly better team in the first half.Eboue is worse than ever.


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

^yup i agree they were a teenie bit better
BTW i remember a quote from the commentator


> This game is fairly even, held by Arsenal's desire, and by ManUtd's need to match up


Pure genius i say 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Your OMG HE IS THE BEST PLAYER EVAH isn't doing much either


BTW i don't like him much, hes much more of a showoff
i like midfielders and i am a midfielder

Wtf Wtf That ****ing Blooper, That Should Even Be Counted


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

ROFL Ace striker did his job.

Time for defense to hold on which has been our weakness for some time.


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

YAY 
had to be retaken too 
and he shot at the same side


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

Sucks


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL didnt expect that fast a reply


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

Time to bring on Walcott.
He should have started instead of Eboue


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

even song's S***ing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG LEMON 3rd great save!


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

YAY
that even beats beckham


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

Fuk its liverpool all over again


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

YAY
 dude u get PWNed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

We dominated at old trafford but have nothing to show for it
Time to face 1 or 2 trolls


----------



## Rahim (Apr 13, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Why not United?The days of golden generation of United have long gone by.Most of the players are record signings.Rooney,Ferdinand,Hargreaves,Nani,Anderson,Tevez etc. didn't exactly come for peanuts.
> United are on the same list as Chelsea and Real Madrid.


You know why? Bcoz when clubs like United or Chelsea go for a player(a known player not unknown as Wenger buys) then automatically the price quoted would be high. Why? Bcoz the interested parties can pay for them.
A young player is more valued as it includes the opputunity cost(potential earnings,ads,etc) of their age and the football left ahaead of them
BTW what United have bought are quality players (Nani/Anderson/Ronaldo/Rooney/Ferdinand/Vidic) and you dont get them for peanuts.

Do any Gunners fan know for sure where will their next player be bought? Possibly no.

Another eg will be if Chelsea goes to buy some player even though the price of that player is not much but since Chelsea have deep pockets , the intending seller would quote a much higher price and then negotiate. Its quite natural, and Chelsea would be gla to splash the money. Same with United.
Most of the players signed by United have at atleast performed to their potential barring a few exceptions ,my fav Veron being one 

Liverpool is the best club when it comes to spending huge for average players and then repeat again to replace the flops. Do the calculations and trends under Houllier & Benitez.
Bottomline is , if you perform and win the cups then nobody would complain about the splash of money and after all when you are the richest club in the world then selling clubs would quote higher price.
"Tagra party se tagra maal vasool karte hain"

On the match: Adebayor's chances and later Bendtner's weak headers and Van Der Sar's alertness won United the match. Its been happening too much for Gunners, taking the lead and immediately conceding a goal and then lose the match. That highlights their lack of confidence. Hleb was brilliant though.


----------



## jasku (Apr 13, 2008)

Dunno wen arsenals luck is gonna turn arnd, we dont it this season anymore tho...hopefully next season the force will be with us (it was for a bit, wen adabeyor scored ..hehe)

Anyways looks like manutd will be champions now....boo!

@hullap- congrats dude.....and yea the buying trophies would include
Madrid, Chelsea, ManUtd

hopefully wenger will buy established players..which is against his policy...hate wenger for being a miser!!...in Jan the board said that Wenger had close to 50 odd million at his disposal...but

Anyways...latter half of the season ruined it for..it should have been a walk!! by the start we made....

Go Chelsea(hate em..but pool beat us so...) in the EPL! and Barca in the Cleague!



rahimveron said:


> You know why? Bcoz when clubs like United or Chelsea go for a player(a known player not unknown as Wenger buys) then automatically the price quoted would be high. Why? Bcoz the interested parties can pay for them.
> A young player is more valued as it includes the opputunity cost(potential earnings,ads,etc) of their age and the football left ahaead of them
> BTW what United have bought are quality players (Nani/Anderson/Ronaldo/Rooney/Ferdinand/Vidic) and you dont get them for peanuts.
> 
> ...



yea veron is brilliant...jus dint get used to the English game..

Well yea pool do that...the best piece of biz they did was to hold on to gerrard..wen he almost left ...and buyin torres...dunno which is better...but these 2 are simply vital to pool...else they are crap

yea basically lack of quality, we saw wat torres did with a similar header......unfortunate...but rest assured...WE WILL BE BACK!!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 13, 2008)

I am not pulling your leg bhai and i too believe Gunners are too good a team to stay in the doldrums like Liverpool. But  they will always struggle crossing the finish line with too many young heads. that is whats happening to them.


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

jasku said:


> @hullap- congrats dude.....and yea the buying trophies would include
> Madrid, Chelsea, ManUtd



  dude i dont want to fight now(felling sleepy),
so ill spare u till 2moro


----------



## Rahim (Apr 13, 2008)

abey arrow thik kar


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL ok


----------



## Rahim (Apr 13, 2008)

Chalta hoon....


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

main bhi


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 15, 2008)

Great news Guys.... Chelshit 1 - 1 Wigan .... 
now we r 5 points ahead from 2nd place..... still the chelshit match is a huge importance for us......


----------



## Rahim (Apr 15, 2008)

Good news for sure.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 15, 2008)

chelsea is the best club in the premier league. and by the way i hate arsenal.   but even though i am a chelc fan, i want grant to get sacked. i want getafe manager laudrup to arrive.

this year the premier league is as gud as wid manu. next year we will c many things changed. next year chelc r gonna win (mark my words)


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2008)

beta testing said:


> chelsea is the best club in the premier league. and by the way i hate arsenal.   but even though i am a chelc fan, i want grant to get sacked. i want getafe manager laudrup to arrive.
> 
> this year the premier league is as gud as wid manu. next year we will c many things changed. next year chelc r gonna win (mark my words)


Atlast a *Chelsh!t* fan........


----------



## Rahim (Apr 15, 2008)

What a chest-thumping way to start off beta testing. Way to go!!!!
Care to list some proof of your claims to "not so informed posters" here?


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Care to list some proof of your claims to "not so informed posters" here?


Are you saying that to me??

I don't post much here that doesn't mean that I'm not well informed or aware about the EPL.....


----------



## prakhar18 (Apr 15, 2008)

the EPL title is in man utd hands...

a win against blackburn and atleast a draw at stamford bridge will make the red devils champions


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2008)

beta testing said:


> chelsea is the best club in the premier league. and by the way i hate arsenal.


YAY My Chelsea hate is back


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 15, 2008)

^^ Liverpool ki jai ho.


----------



## jasku (Apr 16, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> ^^ Liverpool ki jai ho.



MOD EDIT


mazaak kar rahan mere bahi..serious mat le liyo


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 16, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> ^^ Liverpool ki jai ho.



arey bhai sahab aap kahan the.....



jasku said:


> MOD EDIT
> 
> 
> mazaak kar rahan mere bahi..serious mat le liyo



dude dont use these kinda language here... edit it asap or else u may get a warning from the mods... 

Finally some chelshit FAN arriving here....


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 16, 2008)

jasku said:


> MOD EDIT
> 
> 
> mazaak kar rahan mere bahi..serious mat le liyo



viola... u just earned yourself a 2 days ban, next time u do this, I will hit the permanent ban button.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Are you saying that to me??


No, shant ho ja mere chote bhai. That was for  "Chelsea is the best club in EPL" beta_testing.

@jasku: Kya kar raha hai? Banned for 2 Days? Mazak tujhe bhaari par gaya.

@prakhar: The way Chelsea are playing you cant rule out a victory for United at Bridge.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2008)

David Villa wants to join Arsenal.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1045670.ece

Not Required


----------



## techtronic (Apr 17, 2008)

On the contrary, I feel that he would be an awesome signing for Arsenal as his pace give defenders nightmare.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2008)

Its good news for Arsenal but you cant rule out Chelsea putting their hands-up for him just to increase his price.


----------



## jasku (Apr 18, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> David Villa wants to join Arsenal.
> *thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1045670.ece
> 
> Not Required



Firstly apologies to all, if my comments may have offended any of you, I was only kidding, rest assured this wont be repeated, untill really provoked!..kidding ..lol 

hello all...i am back from my brief sabbatical, this does seem exciting...but yes dont think its really wat we need!

Wat we need is another quality CB, and CDM....wat say guys?!

Hopefully Wenger will buy an established player this summer!

@rahim - haan bhai bhaari pad gaya...kya karen lagta hai yahan ke mods bahut strict hai!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 18, 2008)

^Just curious, kya likhaa tha tune? Repeat it and then again feel hammer from the mods

Wenger is so afraid to bring experience in the young squad and what they must buy is quality backup and not so many young players and then moan about not winning anything. Expereince win you the title whcih i am afraid has been lacking in Gunners.
Wenger has another problem of getting hold of his flying stars who are been chased by big clubs like Flamini, Hleb, EBoue,etc.

EPL: CHelsea won a hard fought match against Everton, Essien being the scorer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Just curious, kya likhaa tha tune? Repeat it and then again feel hammer from the mods
> 
> Wenger has another problem of getting hold of his flying stars who are been chased by big clubs like Flamini, Hleb, EBoue,etc.


 Have you seen any Arsenal star leave yet?None will leave until Wenger wants them to go.

Our players are experienced enough now,they have come of age.All we need are a few good summer signings to strengthen up the squad and by that I don't mean big name signings.See what Sagna did last season.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 18, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Have you seen any Arsenal star leave yet?None will leave until Wenger wants them to go.


That is a _strange_ question Its off-season, isnt it? How can anybody go?
Probably you havent read about Juventus having real interest in Flamini & Barca on Eboue & Bayern on Hleb. Gilberto is surely moving on. You cant rule out Big Clubs buying them. It does take anytime when players start saying "I am not happy at the club". If a player decides to leave then Mr Wenger cant do anything.
Even players bought as backup needs playing time. They just cant be called upon out of blue to do the job. Walcott needs to be unleashed and not just wrap him in cotton wool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> That is a retarded question  Its off-season, isnt it? How can anybody go?
> Probably you havent read about Juventus having real interest in Flamini & Barca on Eboue & Bayern on Hleb. Gilberto is surely moving on. You cant rule out Big Clubs buying them. It does take anytime when players start saying "I am not happy at the club". If a player decides to leave then Mr Wenger cant do anything.
> Even players bought as backup needs playing time. They just cant be called upon out of blue to do the job. Walcott needs to be unleashed and not just wrap him in cotton wool.


Retarded question?Its not like we have adopted youth policy this year.Last summer when the club was written off and and all the people tipped Fabregas and co.'s exodus,he turned down Barcelona.No young prospect of Arsenal has been "snatched" by a big club in 3-4 years duration of this policy.
Gilberto is only going because Wenger knows when a player is spent and it is better to sell him.He was awful this season and I thank him for his services.
I am excited at the prospect of blazing talent like Vela coming back.Hopefully he and Walcott will make Arsenal's attack the best in PL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 19, 2008)

Quality performance by Arsenal, 2-0 victory against Royals.


----------



## jasku (Apr 19, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Quality performance by Arsenal, 2-0 victory against Royals.



yea shouldve been 3 or 4 nil with slightly better finishing and fortune!

Blackbrun 1-1 Manu..... luky manu!!....title's race is hottin up!


----------



## techtronic (Apr 20, 2008)

*Good to see Man u with a point from Ewood Park. Still 3 valuable points were simply left. Lets wait and watch what happens next saturday.
*


----------



## Rahim (Apr 20, 2008)

The match was full of incidents with the referee hell-bent not to award any penalties to either team. One mistake by RIo cost United the match and when Rovers went ahead it became quite easy for them to just block and park the bus in frint of goal. One cheeky thing was the corner through which Tevez scored should have been a goal kick!!! It took 80 min before Ronaldo started playing, and what to say about Freidel's savs. It was amazing. Buddhe mein abhi bhi jaan hai


----------



## jasku (Apr 20, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> The match was full of incidents with the referee hell-bent not to award any penalties to either team. One mistake by RIo cost United the match and when Rovers went ahead it became quite easy for them to just block and park the bus in frint of goal. One cheeky thing was the corner through which Tevez scored should have been a goal kick!!! It took 80 min before Ronaldo started playing, and what to say about Freidel's savs. It was amazing. Buddhe mein abhi bhi jaan hai




Haan bahi so to hai...but it makes for an interesting EPL title race..coz all the previous one;s are kinda done and dusted by this time..... still the massive GD of manu is big plus...but with the Cleague distraction for both clubs, it makes it even more exciting!!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 20, 2008)

TBH its getting too close for comfort. That point was huge in the context as had they lost at Rovers and if Chelsea beat United at The Bridge then they would go one point clear and it would have been their title to lose. Now with the current situation people might say United dint play well at Rovers but Freidel was the difference betweem them and a United victory. Ask Sir Alex and he surely will feeling the pressure as was apparent when Mark Hugjes tries to shake hands with Fergie but he just shrug him off without any eye contact!!!!
Remeber Wigan on the last day and the pitch is the worst in EPL. West Ham at home is quite easy(not boasting). Grant would be gleely smiling  but a defeat for United would be more of result needed by Chelsea.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 21, 2008)

Atletico agree Heitinga deal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2008)

Jose set to join Inter



> JOSE MOURINHO has agreed to become boss of Inter Milan.
> And the Special One is eyeing a £35million double swoop for Chelsea’s Frank  Lampard and Didier Drogba.
> Ex-Blues boss Mourinho struck a deal with Inter president Massimo Moratti at  the weekend and will take over from Roberto Mancini in the summer.
> The Italian champions have not made an official announcement.


Read on..


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ Drogba will be happy to play under Mourinho again. He had also cried when Mourinho told the team that he was leaving.... 

And see even this: *news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/chelsea/7051285.stm Quite old but still...

He'll be happy to join Inter as he stated in the above article.......


----------



## jasku (Apr 22, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Jose set to join Inter
> 
> 
> Read on..




thats trouble man..without him they are gonna defend their scudetto crown successfully, now they will win the Cleague as well next season!


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

^^he could'nt win it with chelsh!t though


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2008)

1st bore-fest is tonight.My money is on scousers sneaking one in with the help of referee.

Its a pity that I have to skip CL semi final each year because of this reoccurring fixture


----------



## techtronic (Apr 23, 2008)

Lets see how Liverpool react in a week's time @ Stamford Bridge.


----------



## hullap (Apr 23, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Its a pity that I have to skip CL semi final each year because of this reoccurring fixture


isnt it the 4th straight year


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2008)

hullap said:


> isnt it the 4th straight year


3rd in 4 years
I am rooting for Barcelona tonight,just because I want Henry to win  the CL


----------



## confused!! (Apr 23, 2008)

I will be rooting for Barcelona because i hate Manu


----------



## confused!! (Apr 24, 2008)

Final score:
ManU  0 0 Barcelona
Seems Barcelona has to live without any silverware this year


----------



## techtronic (Apr 24, 2008)

I was amazed by the way United played throughout the game, not keeping possession and simply giving the ball away. But Ronaldo simply missed an awesome chance to get an away goal.

Hargreaves and Park really defended well. I want Vidic to be available for the next leg @ Old Trafford. Lets wait and watch


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 24, 2008)

0-0 is a good result for us. But a 1-0 win would have been awesome with the away goal advantage. Bad luck with the penalty. But both Messi and Ronaldo really played well. Disappointing fact was that they gave the ball away too easily. I think SAF instructed them to rely on the counter attack. Also it was excellent defending by Ferdinand, Evra and Hargreaves.

Let's wait and watch for the return leg.

As for the other match, Liverpool might sneak into the final again (just because it's the CL) although they conceded an away goal. Rooting for ManU Vs. Liverpool at Moscow.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 26, 2008)

CHEL$HIT WIN  2-1
sad about the loss...but it was funny to see Drogba n Ballack argue like ladies over a free kick... so much for being in a "team"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2008)

LOOOOOOL
Chelsea 2 Man Utd 1
Chelsea level on points.There was also a bust up between Manure and Chelsea ground staff after the match.


----------



## jasku (Apr 26, 2008)

yup!!! fantastic stuff, cant remember wen the titile was so close and exciting!!...can Chelsea....do it???...like a phoenix from the ashes....i dont want ManU to win!!...


----------



## confused!! (Apr 27, 2008)

^^same here


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 27, 2008)

good that i missed the game... hope that we get the last 6 points and we can hopefully retain the league title again......


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 27, 2008)

whew, had a long break from here

manure will definitely lose to west ham. so i'll go with chelshit


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2008)

8 ManUre players facing ban for misconduct and false allegations.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1097517.ece
Rooney injured
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1097427.ece


----------



## techtronic (Apr 28, 2008)

I was disappointed with SAF with his team choice against Chelsea.
Resting Ronaldo, Tevez and Scholes was a bit too much. 
They should have risked all of them and should have tried to win the league.
4-4-2 is Man U's best formation.
Rooney played really well but still had no support from Nani or Giggs.
Nani was a total waste. He didnt even have the courtesy to pass the ball.
He's becoming another Cristiano Ronaldo.

Best comedy was Ballack and Drogba fighting like school boys.

Now with Rooney injured, the Red Devils would be furious if they cant show off against the catalans.

Also its tough last 2 matches against West Ham @ OT and Wigan @ JJB.


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 29, 2008)

I wish all the 32 players get banned along with their managers for two matches.

We can still win it.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 29, 2008)

Ronaldo just won The PFA Award two years in a row. He has once agin proven that he cant do anything in big matches.
Blame it on SAF and his defensive tactics which is completely alien to United. Chelsea played with no fear and they can sense United getting jittery after the match. Giggs once again proved he is just after Bobby Charlton's club appearances record. He cant do anything. He seems lost. Its high time he gets the kick next season. United cant afford another blunder season from him. I am not being unfair to him but he has to show maturity & experience and not just hide on the pitch.

United are sweating on the fitness of Vidic & Rooney for Barcelona's match. I am having a very bad feeling that United may become a gift-less bride this year as Barca was last year, played all the football but the trophies went elsewhere. United are in a situatio where this might just come true


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2008)

Derby 2-6 Arsenal


----------



## hullap (Apr 29, 2008)

^lol
but u forgot that derby are rock bottom


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2008)

Still better than Manure who struggled to get 1 past them.


----------



## hullap (Apr 29, 2008)

whatever


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2008)

Man Utd 1 Barca 0

Scholes scores   now waiting to see whom we shall meet in the finals


----------



## techtronic (Apr 30, 2008)

*Paul Scholes stunner turns Man U to Moscow and leaves Barca fuming.*


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 30, 2008)

haha.. lets see who we meet at the finals at Moscow.....


----------



## Rahim (Apr 30, 2008)

Great result for United. Just saw the 1st half 
I cant look beyond Liverpool in Europe to advance in the Final.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2008)

Great result for ManU.They are the favorites to win,no matter who gets to the final.
Chelsea have a massive upper hand today.They have the away goal and are playing at the bridge.This makes up for another ManU vs Chelsea borefest final


----------



## prateek_san (May 1, 2008)

so we meet chelshit in the finals now.....


----------



## Rahim (May 1, 2008)

Chelea desreved to be in the Final.
What was Benitez thinking when he took off Torress and brought on Babel, when your team needs a goal? Maybe saving Torress for the remaining 2 matches in EPL  He should get the boot for that funny decision.


----------



## jasku (May 1, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Chelea desreved to be in the Final.
> What was Benitez thinking when he took off Torress and brought on Babel, when your team needs a goal? Maybe saving Torress for the remaining 2 matches in EPL  He should get the boot for that funny decision.



Yup agreed...Rafa has totally lost it....it was a cracking match much to my surprise actually!... to Rafa's credit Babel did pull one back!...but I know..u cant take Torres off at any stage...he is a class act..wat a striker!

Again chelsea to win!!!....Manu to lose both trophies to Chelsea...it would be fun......Chel have come from absolutely nowhere......Avram Grant better than Jose??!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2008)

Surely UCL can't go anywhere else in London before Emirates.I don't want Chelsea to win the CL one bit.


----------



## Rahim (May 1, 2008)

^Then start cheering for United 
Honestly i am afraid Chelsea is a dangerous team and they might just upset the apple cart of United.


----------



## iinfi (May 1, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> so we meet chelshit in the finals now.....



Chelsea 3-0 ManU

wat abt the above result in the FINAL???

that wud be Chelsea's second trophy of the season


----------



## prateek_san (May 1, 2008)

iinfi said:


> Chelsea 3-0 ManU
> 
> wat abt the above result in the FINAL???
> 
> that wud be Chelsea's second trophy of the season



yeah in ur dreams...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2008)

Arsenal managing director Keith Edelman set to leave.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1112392.ece


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2008)

iinfi said:


> Chelsea 3-0 ManU
> 
> wat abt the above result in the FINAL???
> 
> that wud be Chelsea's second trophy of the season



hmm in EA Sports FIFA 2008?Discuss these in games section.


----------



## iinfi (May 1, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> yeah in ur dreams...



yea  in order to achieve something you sud have a dream n a goal ... chelsea have 3 ....

chill man .. i m a chelski fan ... its gona be a humdinger of a game ... relax n watch the drama unfold...


----------



## jasku (May 1, 2008)

well well ...chel and manu fans are at it...good to see........it 50-50!...wat an end to the season..stunning..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2008)

iinfi said:


> i m a *chelski* fan


Lol fans finally admitting their Russian Mafia roots


----------



## prateek_san (May 2, 2008)

iinfi said:


> i m a chelski fan ...



why so late.. where were all the season .... ????


----------



## Rahim (May 2, 2008)

Bcoz he behaves just like his team. Chelsea have just raised their head so late in the seaon. Where were they all the season? Media glare or lack of it helped them big time.

United fans rejoice : Ron is Footballer of the Year


----------



## hullap (May 2, 2008)

jasku said:


> well well ...chel and manu fans are at it...good to see........it 50-50!...wat an end to the season..stunning..


chelsea fans!
wtf, theres only one


----------



## iinfi (May 3, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> why so late.. where were all the season .... ????



why ... i m not invited in this thread ???


----------



## Rahim (May 3, 2008)

^Shant hoja bhai. It as just a pj


----------



## prateek_san (May 3, 2008)

the hammers got a hammering from the Man UTD...
4-1 wictory for us... hope we do same next week and win the title....


----------



## Rahim (May 3, 2008)

United should be cautious as Wigan had just trounced Villa 2-0.  and secured their Premiership status. So they dont have to play for anything next week against United


----------



## techtronic (May 4, 2008)

Still I cant wait for the next week's fixtures to start.


----------



## hullap (May 4, 2008)

Nani is not mature enuf to play,
saw his sillyness,
threw himself to ground


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 4, 2008)

Vyasram said:


> whew, had a long break from here
> 
> * manure will definitely lose to west ham.* so i'll go with chelshit



?????....what a crap prediction!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2008)

There are some rumors that Flamini has signed for Milan with a 5.6 million per season contract.


----------



## iinfi (May 4, 2008)

^^ 
i dont think wenger will allow him to leave that easily ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2008)

It has been going on for quite some time now,his contract is over and he has refused to sign a new contract because of less wages(50K per week) Wenger will wait till tomorrow to see if he signs or not.

If thats the case bye bye flamini,we have enough replacement.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2008)

Flamini is off to Milan, it says so here:

*goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=682482


----------



## techtronic (May 5, 2008)

Looks like Milan do not want to sign Ronaldinho. His likely destination seems to be Manchester City as per rumours.
*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=531796&cc=4716

Real claim La Liga title : *soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=531804&cc=4716

West Brom and Stoke City get promoted to BPL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2008)

With Flamini gone Wenger should try to keep Hleb in,apparently his agent is talking to Inter Milan.


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If thats the case bye bye flamini,we have enough replacement.


Thats sour grapes mate  . Tell me who comes close to Flamini in terms of class?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2008)

Arsenal are already short of players, Wenger will now *have* to spend in the summer!! And Flamini has had *one* good season with Arsenal, he is by no means irreplaceable.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Thats sour grapes mate  . Tell me who comes close to Flamini in terms of class?


He had just 1 good season,when he saw that big money teams are impressed he jumped at the offer.Most probably he will warm Milan bench.Good luck and bye bye.
Gilberto has done consistently well and he can more than replace Flamini.If he goes too then we have youngsters like Denilson waiting for their chance.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2008)

The EPL title race is going down to the last game!!! Chelsea beat Newcastle 2-0, to go level on points with ManU at 84 points. Only goal difference separates the 2 teams!!!


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He had just 1 good season,when he saw that big money teams are impressed he jumped at the offer.Most probably he will warm Milan bench.Good luck and bye bye.
> Gilberto has done consistently well and he can more than replace Flamini.If he goes too then we have youngsters like Denilson waiting for their chance.


At least you can say he honoured his contract at Arsenal. It is not compulsory to renew your contract. You cant hold anything against him.

Whats that talk of "He just had 1 good season".  Remember he played as a left back a couple of seasons ago and he was amazing then too.
Now with the departure of the rock solid base on which this team was built, it will take another 2 seaons to get a good pairing in the central of the midfield. That mean Gunners will once again fail to lift any trophy( I am not being sarcastic here) bcoz it takes time replace a quality player like Flamini.
Gilberto dosnt have the legs and looks like Wenger is prepared to let him go.
I am not sure about Denilson. He is too cute a player to do what Flamini used to do. Does he have the stomach to make a crunching tackle, whcih Flamini used to do. Remember we are talking about the Defensive side of the story.
But its the system of Wenger which will once again prove to be most effective but it will take time.


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2008)

i can believe Arsenal slumped whn it mattered the most.
whn Henry left i had a  bet with a friend saying Arsenal wud not win anything and wud not even qualify for the Champion's League next season. 
Arsenal led the way for more than 60% of the season and suddenly messed things up.
Well title race has gone till the last day. Lets c wat happens


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2008)

Hope Wigan won't just roll over and get beaten easily


----------



## hullap (May 6, 2008)

w8in for sunday eagerly


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

well, for Arsenal, it's the lack of experience that kicked them out of the contention. You need to have few experienced players that can keep their cool under pressure. Same thing happened to Lewis Hamilton in Formula1 2007 season. 

Now, the bad thing is that Chelsea have home match and ManU are gonna play in crappy stadium. If ManU wins, it's game over

Why did EPL schedule all the matches at 3pm GMT???


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2008)

its the final day of the season and hence to avoid any kinda bias n fixing of sorts all the matches are played at the same time.

its normally a fight for the last 3 spots at the last day of the season ... but this year its something different


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> At least you can say he honoured his contract at Arsenal. It is not compulsory to renew your contract. You cant hold anything against him.
> 
> Whats that talk of "He just had 1 good season".  Remember he played as a left back a couple of seasons ago and he was amazing then too.
> Now with the departure of the rock solid base on which this team was built, it will take another 2 seaons to get a good pairing in the central of the midfield. That mean Gunners will once again fail to lift any trophy( I am not being sarcastic here) bcoz it takes time replace a quality player like Flamini.
> ...


Well the only way to know how much fight Denilson and others have,is to wait for the next season.I for one have complete trust in them.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2008)

So, are Arsenal "a team in transition" once again?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2008)

If the midfield is broken(hleb and gilberto leave) then unfortunately yes.If everyone had stayed the transition would have been complete this season.



iinfi said:


> whn Henry left i had a  bet with a friend saying Arsenal wud not win anything and wud not even qualify for the Champion's League next season.


Yeah and probably you predicted our relegation and exodus of players like every other plastic out there,yet we competed for the title till the very end.
Take my advise,don't bet this season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2008)

No one expected Arsenal to challenge for the title, but they also expected Chelsea to fall apart after Mourinho left. It's a *big* achievement to be the only remaining team challenging ManU in England and Europe, after all that we've been through.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2008)

W000t another blue boy.



abh1shek said:


> after all that we've been through.


all what?Mourinho sacked?Your club is having the finest period of its (sh1tty) history,so enjoy it while your sugardaddy lasts and keeps pumping money in the club.After he gets bored we will talk about "falling apart"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2008)

Another trophyless season. Enjoy it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2008)

Ya thats part of being a supporter,there are dry spells in the game,not something new for a club having a rich history of 100+ years.
I wonder which team you supported before Abramovich came
Arsenal provides me with the best football on the planet and I am completely happy and proud.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> not something new for a club having a rich history of 100+ years.



You're making urself sound like a Liverpool supporter. And that's no compliment


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2008)

And you are being just a Chelsea supporter


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2008)

Proud to be a blue! And I think u'll agree, no one has the right to question any other fan's loyalty to his/her club. There might be a lot of plastic fans, johnny-come-latelys and glory hunters around, but I'm not one of them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2008)

Sorry but I can't see how any new Chelsea fans not be glory hunters.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2008)

Who told u I'm a *new* Chelsea fan??? 
I've been a fan since 5-6 years, from the time *before* the Russian Revolution 
I still remember the 4-0 thrashing we handed out to Southampton during the 02-03 season!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2008)

Great then, have fun here


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2008)

Cheers mate!!


----------



## prateek_san (May 7, 2008)

wow ... some hard hearted Fans coming in suddenly...great hope we have the same thing in next season ..... cuz the next season will be one hell of a season...

common utd just win the last 2 games and we r done ..... just cant wait till saturday...

and lets see where does Ronaldhinio Goes next season .. there r rumours that he might be with chelshit nest season....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> common utd just win the last 2 games and we r done ..... just cant wait till saturday...



They've already won that penultimate game against West ham!!!  Only 1 game remains for both ManUre and Chelsea (on *sunday*) 




prateek_san said:


> and lets see where does Ronaldhinio Goes next season .. there r rumours that he might be with chelshit nest season....




Ronnie will most probably end up with AC Milan, coz he has himself said that the English game doesn't suit his style of play. Then again, if Milan don't cough up the price wanted by Barca, Man City just might get him.


----------



## Rahim (May 7, 2008)

The talk of Man CIty getting Ronaldinho is whimsical thinking.
Doosre clubs kya moohh dekhte rahenge  
I am sure that talk was rumoured ny Sven to keep his job.
Milan have been reluctant to pay for the price tag and its hell of a ot time left for negotiations.

I liked your comments abhishek but I dont share any hatred for other clubs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> The talk of Man CIty getting Ronaldinho is whimsical thinking.
> Doosre clubs kya moohh dekhte rahenge
> I am sure that talk was rumoured ny Sven to keep his job.
> Milan have been reluctant to pay for the price tag and its hell of a ot time left for negotiations.
> ...



The new Man City owner wants more high-profile names in his team and is prepared to break the bank to get them. However, even I don't think Ronnie will go to Man City who haven't even qualified for the UEFA cup. As for Sven, poor bloke isn't sure if he'll be at the helm next season even after guiding City to their best ever finish in the PL!!

And for the hatred part, I don't hate other clubs, I just love my club too much!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2008)

Chelsea's Avram Grant has won the Barclays Premier League 'Manager of the Month' award!!! 



> Chelsea boss Avram Grant has been named Barclays Manager of the Month - just two days before his side attempt to clinch the Premier League title.
> 
> Grant steered his side back into contention during an outstanding April as they collected 10 points from a possible 12.
> 
> ...



Source: *www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_3543317,00.html


----------



## iinfi (May 9, 2008)

damn ... i wanted the fellow out in summer ... 
more reasons for avram to stay on next season


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2008)

Maybe he'll stay... Or maybe he'll be replaced by an unemployed Rijkaard


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2008)

There are rumors around that Hleb has bought out his contract and quit.But Wenger insists that buying out the contract is a lengthy and difficult process.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2008)

Hleb's agent has been telling the world, that his client has made up his mind to leave, there's no way back. He said it'll be clear within 2 weeks.

Source: *goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=689059


----------



## Rahim (May 10, 2008)

I agree with you abishek, it would be darn foolish and greed of money on the part of Ronaldinho to join the Blue half of Manchester.
Chelsea have been superb in the last 3 weeks and am not surprised Grant has won an award for it.

Hleb will move on thats for sure. What a skillfull player, the best dribbler in EPL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2008)

Arsene Wenger said:
			
		

> I am confident of keeping Hleb. Nobody goes. It’s that simple. It’s about what is good for the club.”
> 
> Hleb’s agent claimed he would buy out his contract for £3million.
> 
> ...


Breaking contracts is no Joke.Flamini left on bosman but this is a different matter.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2008)

Hleb and Flamini were the considered the most overrated and useless players until 2007-08. This season, they got into their groove, and headed for greener pastures. For any Arsenal fans who might be wondering what happened in Flamini's case, here's an interesting read:

*goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=686506


----------



## jasku (May 10, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Hleb and Flamini were the considered the most overrated and useless players until 2007-08. This season, they got into their groove, and headed for greener pastures. For any Arsenal fans who might be wondering what happened in Flamini's case, here's an interesting read:
> 
> *goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=686506



Maybe Flamini was not treated well, but rest assured even with his extra 10k per week, he wont be, wat he was for arsenal for milan, jus like the article, like henry was to arsenal, he simply cannot be that to ANY club in the world.

But its sad tat we were kind of heading towards a settled team, has now been undone, and could get worse with the departure of hleb.

That said, I have confidence in Wenger, he is simply brilliant, but u can get brilliant youngsters, u lose on experience factor, and that was the sole reason for us not having won the title this year.

Arsenal fans out there, can only hope and pray, that the upcoming season may bring us some silverware.

Cheers.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2008)

jasku said:


> he wont be, wat he was for arsenal for milan, jus like the article, like henry was to arsenal, he simply cannot be that to ANY club in the world.



It's also being rumoured that Gattuso is off to bayern Munich. That would make Flamini the first choice defensive midfielder in Milan's starting-11. Henry could not become first choice at Barca and had to play on the wings rather than the central striker, maybe that limited his impact.


----------



## Vyasram (May 10, 2008)

Ben Arfa at Arsenal ( The Sun claims)

*www.lep.co.uk/national-football/Arsenal-win-race-for-16m.4070456.jp


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2008)

*Transfer News!!!*

This might be a rumour, but anyway...

*"Chelsea have completed the signing of FC Porto right-back Jose Bosingwa"*

_
Avram Grant was desperate to bring in a new right-sided defender as he was reportedly unhappy with the current options available at Stamford Bridge for this position.

O Jogo says the two clubs concurred on a €20 million deal yesterday, suggesting that the deal will be formally announced on Monday.

Even as Bosingwa was being widely tipped for a move to Manchester United, Chelsea were working behind the scenes in their attempt to lure the 25-year-old into their ranks, and quickly gathered the fee Porto were requesting - something United were not keen on.

What is more, the Blues managed to prevent their domestic rivals from knowing about their approach, making sure the Red Devils did not have time to burst into action.

The Portuguese international is expected to face stiff competition for a place in the starting XI from compatriot Paulo Ferreira and Brazilian Juliano Belletti, although one of them will reportedly leave the club in the summer.

Bosingwa joined Porto from Boavista in 2003 and has cemented his position as Jesualdo Ferreira's first choice in the right side of the defence since Ferreira departed for the London-based club.
_

Source: *www.goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=691159


----------



## Rahim (May 11, 2008)

This is some surprising news,not about sacking but the replacement  Guardiola will replace Rijkaard at the end of the Season
Now thats some surprise.

Now with Avram Grant and his poor jokes.. He wants the title to be decided with a play-off (like in Serie A) between Utd and Chelsea if both end up having the same number of points. Now thats call desperation. He even joked about the CL Final should be the match which decides both the Premier League & Champions League.
Maybe he might request Roman Abbo to bribe the FA & UEFA to get his wish, or better still get the rule passed to hand over the tiltle to that team which has more green paper


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2008)

Here's some food for thought for ManU fans:



			
				Avram Grant said:
			
		

> "Sometimes you can score more goals against weaker teams. But if you have the same points, you are at the same level."


----------



## Rahim (May 11, 2008)

Why dont Chelsea score the number of goals, they do play the same weaker teams, dont they?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2008)

Chelsea 6-0 Man City
Chelsea 6-1 Derby
Chelsea 4-0 West Ham

And I don't think Man City is such a weak team


----------



## red_devil (May 11, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Chelsea 6-0 Man City
> Chelsea 6-1 Derby
> Chelsea 4-0 West Ham
> 
> And I don't think Man City is such a weak team




yeah...even after winning 6-0 and similar margins, their goal diff is so pathetic when compared to Man U's goal difference. 

doesn't this speak of something --- that  Man U has performed consistently well against all teams n not just be a flash in the pan n beat some teams with huge margins once or twice in 2 months !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2008)

n6300 said:


> yeah...even after winning 6-0 and similar margins, their goal diff is so pathetic when compared to Man U's goal difference.



Defence, my friend, defence!! We lost Carvalho, Terry, Cech and Cudicini for varying amounts of time due to injury this season. You've seen yourself what happened to ManU when Vidic got injured.


----------



## hullap (May 11, 2008)

well see 2day who owns who


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2008)

When both teams are on equal no of points, *no one* owns any one.  
Only goal difference can separate the two, as will be the case today. Or hopefully Wigan will pull off a shock!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2008)

Well their surface has more chance of pulling a shocker than their team

Btw. I think ManUre will come out as Champions at the end of the day.


----------



## red_devil (May 11, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Defence, my friend, defence!! We lost Carvalho, Terry, Cech and Cudicini for varying amounts of time due to injury this season. You've seen yourself what happened to ManU when Vidic got injured.




spoken like a true Chel$hit fan..always cribbing about something or the other 

FACT still remains that Chelseas's goal diff is nowhere comparable to ManU's.
Just accept it. It doesn't matter which player is injured and which one isn't. Basically Chelsea have conceded  a hell lot more goals { n scored less too } than Manchester United.


----------



## hullap (May 11, 2008)

we REALLY REALLY need a second goal

Yay
Giggs Scored
EXCELLENT
What a day to score the second goal, the day he equaled Sir Bobby's record


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2008)

FCUK ManUre have 2 hands on trophy


----------



## hullap (May 11, 2008)

then u want chel$hit to have it?

and it looks like fulham will survive


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2008)

^^Ya somewhat.
City getting pwned 6-0.How their season has turned around


----------



## hullap (May 11, 2008)

its 7
poor sven 
gonna get sacked



WE WON
WE WON
We are the champions  YAY


----------



## prateek_san (May 11, 2008)

we won.......
Glory Glory Man UTD........Giggsy did it with final touch .....
...... take that chelshit..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2008)

n6300 said:


> spoken like a true Chel$hit fan..always cribbing about something or the other
> 
> FACT still remains that Chelseas's goal diff is nowhere comparable to ManU's.
> Just accept it. It doesn't matter which player is injured and which one isn't. Basically Chelsea have conceded  a hell lot more goals { n scored less too } than Manchester United.



 
Surely only a ManUre fan cud say dis!! U say it doesn't matter which player is injured?? How about if u lose that show-pony of urs, Ronaldo??  
Come up with something better, ManUre fan!  

BTW, congrats to Manchester United for winning the title!! 

*BLUE IS THE COLOUR!!!*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations Ronaldo(manure) for winning the title


----------



## hullap (May 11, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Surely only a ManUre fan cud say dis!! U say it doesn't matter which player is injured?? How about if u lose that show-pony of urs, Ronaldo??
> Come up with something better, ManUre fan!
> 
> BTW, congrats to Manchester United for winning the title!!
> ...


caps wont help, not color


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2008)

hullap said:


> caps wont help, not color



It's my team, I'm proud of them. I can stand with my head held high. You can go and celebrate the title, go on!!  

*BLUE IS THE COLOUR!!*


----------



## Rahim (May 11, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Defence, my friend, defence!! We lost Carvalho, Terry, Cech and Cudicini for varying amounts of time due to injury this season. You've seen yourself what happened to ManU when Vidic got injured.


When you lose defenders then why have Chelsea bought Alex, Ben Haim & even Essien can play there. Chelsea just buy good players but never put any faith in them and then you come out with this lame excuse. As per your claim then Chelsea shouldnt be in the CL Final too  
Why are you so adamant that Chelsea play cautious football and for them 1-0 is good enough. Nobody is stopping Chelsea from scoring more
this is a thought for you to ponder on:
Team GF GA GD
United 80 22 58
Chelsea 65 26 39

How much of an impact have the injury to defenders have on them? You decide.
Adamant for not accepting that Chelsea play boring football 

You can held your high and expect nobody to say anything. But as soon as some United boast of their team or players then they are ridiculed. Why such hypocrisy?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> How much of an impact have the injury to defenders have on them? You decide.



You might have seen the impact of losing a defender today itself


----------



## prateek_san (May 11, 2008)

leave it guys.. lets just celebrate ......Wooohooooo !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> leave it guys.. lets just celebrate ......Wooohooooo !!



That's what I told u lot, go on and celebrate!!!


----------



## Rahim (May 11, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> You might have seen the impact of losing a defender today itself


Then why the hell do you buy defenders? Dont tell me its the defenders fault for Chelsea lack of scoring upfront. Next year try playing Terry & Carvalho upfront and you might score 100 goals. Sarcastic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Then why the hell do you buy defenders? Dont tell me its the defenders fault for Chelsea lack of scoring upfront. Next year try playing Terry & Carvalho upfront and you might score 100 goals. *Sarcastic.*



Thanks for the tip 
If I were a Manc, I just might have followed ur advice


----------



## Rahim (May 11, 2008)

Seriously you seems to be quite lost in your arguments about Chelsea not winning the title. Rather than potraying  yourself as a Chelsea fan and believe you have succeeded in that, why not provide a concrete reason rather than going round and round with comments which seems childish and bizaare.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Seriously you seems to be quite lost in your arguments about Chelsea not winning the title. Rather than potraying  yourself as a Chelsea fan and believe you have succeeded in that, why not provide a concrete reason rather than going round and round with comments which seems childish and bizaare.



Let's end this argument, I can't laugh any more  
Seriously, shouldn't u be enjoying ur title victory rather than trying to wind up a rival fan? Think about it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2008)

Loool end of season fight.Who needs celebration when this is more fun

*Relegated*
Reading
Birmingham City
Derby County


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2008)

Great comeback by Fulham!! Any team with players like Brian McBride, Jimmy Bullard and Danny Murphy doesn't deserve relegation


----------



## Rahim (May 11, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Let's end this argument, I can't laugh any more
> Seriously, shouldn't u be enjoying ur title victory rather than trying to wind up a rival fan? Think about it


You better go back and read your post # 2333 and try to make some sense out of it and or better still laugh at yourself for making such a stupid comment.
As for the winding part, i am not winding anybody and chal i use a smiley to calm anybody here  

It was redemption to see Chelsea players faces when they got to know that United have scored thier second. Priceless. It was like saying Gayii bhains (buffalo) pani mein  There was such a hype and crap coming from Chelse camp especially Grant & Ballack as if United would crack at JJB  and would go weak in thier knees and all those talk about the pitch.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> You better go back and read your post # 2333 and try to make some sense out of it and or better still laugh at yourself for making such a stupid comment.
> As for the winding part, i am not winding anybody and chal i use a smiley to calm anybody here



As u wish! I went back to that post and here's what I found:



			
				abh1shek said:
			
		

> Defence, my friend, defence!! We lost Carvalho, Terry, Cech and Cudicini for varying amounts of time due to injury this season. You've seen yourself what happened to ManU when Vidic got injured.




Now, it doesn't take a rocket-scientist to figure out that when ur first-choice defensive pairing gets broken, u r prone to more errors in defence due to a lack of co-ordination. That means, u r more susceptible to conceding goals. Exactly what happened here.

As for scoring goals, Pizarro flopped miserably, Drogba went to the ACoN and never truly came back, Sheva still can't score like he used to, Anelka can't buy himself a goal at this moment.

Co-relate both, and u've got ur answer regarding "goal difference".
And here's a smiley to calm u down too  
Whoops!! Wrong smiley!!


----------



## ico (May 11, 2008)

Congrats to ManUre for winning the title........



abh1shek said:


> *BLUE IS THE COLOUR!!!*


Surely a grammatical mistake.....

*Blue is a colour*......


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> As u wish! I went back to that post and here's what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop contradicting yourself. First the defenders and now (this one is correct) the Forwards. This should be the reason in the first place. Alex is no slouch either. He is a quality player. Despite your flop shows Chelsea still managed to catch United and give them a scare. Now thats a feat. Chelsea lost in through their mentality and approach to the game while United played open and freegame (not better than Gunners though) and Chelsea went cautiously almost doubting themselves in the process. Its no wonder others too (neutrals) agree about thier style of play. I am not discounting them, i am not fool-hardy and claim United are the best while the rest are junk.. They are a good team with some serious characters but they didnt play, well like a champion side do and thats the bottomline.

I know you wont agree with me and thats fine.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Stop contradicting yourself.


I'm not. I said earlier, defence was a problem n i reiterated my point. A team is built from the back. Note that pundits n commentators refer to the centre-backs as "central defensive partnership". That should give a fair idea of what a settled partnership means to any team. The right-back slot is still not satisfactorily filled. As for the strikers, that's bleedin' obvious so I need not mention it.



rahimveron said:


> Despite your flop shows Chelsea still managed to catch United and give them a scare. Now thats a feat. Chelsea lost in through their mentality and approach to the game while United played open and freegame (not better than Gunners though) and Chelsea went cautiously almost doubting themselves in the process. Its no wonder others too (neutrals) agree about thier style of play. I am not discounting them, i am not fool-hardy and claim United are the best while the rest are junk.. They are a good team with some serious characters but they didnt play, well like a champion side do and thats the bottomline.


I'm proud of the fact that we gave United a run for their money till the very last day despite almost everything going against us. United were the better team overall and deserved to win. I even congratulated ManU for it, check my earlier posts.



rahimveron said:


> I know you wont agree with me and thats fine.


On the contrary, I agree with most of ur points.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations to Manchester United for retaining the title. Now off we go to conquer Europe in Moscow.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2008)

*Bosingwa to Chelsea*

Both Porto and Chelsea have confirmed the transfer of the Portuguese international right-back, Jose Bosingwa to Chelsea for £16.2 million.



> Chelsea Football Club can confirm we have reached agreement with FC Porto for the transfer of Jose Bosingwa.
> 
> The player is now in England to discuss personal terms and undergo a medical.



Source: *www.chelseafc.com/page/NewsHomePage/0,,10268~1310622,00.html


----------



## Cool Joe (May 12, 2008)

wat a season dis has been! and wat a final day! boro 8-1 city, fulham make a great escape, manu win man how xciting! i think ars would have won if it hadnt been for dat 1 fateful game against bir. martin tylers tackle and eduardo's injury shocked ars so much dat they could not bounce back and instead gave way to chelc and manu. manu may b kings of england but im sure chelc will emerge kings of europe.

chelc sign bosingwa! will the multi million dollar club ever cease to amaze you!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 12, 2008)

beta testing said:


> manu may b kings of england but im sure chelc will emerge kings of europe.



Hahahaha...we will see...


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2008)

Actually what beta said might come true. On their day Chelsea can trounce United. But this isnt at Stanford Bridge and United winning the EPL will make Chelsea to go more determined in the final.

As for Bosingwa i hope he gets to play regularly and not just warm the benches as other stars are doing at the moment. Chelsea have to trim their squad of too many big egos and superstars to accomodate in the same 11.

United are reportedly after Sporting Lisbon midfeilder, cant remember the name Mautinho or something.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Actually what beta said might come true. On their day Chelsea can trounce United. But this isnt at Stanford Bridge and United winning the EPL will make Chelsea to go more determined in the final.
> 
> As for Bosingwa i hope he gets to play regularly and not just warm the benches as other stars are doing at the moment. Chelsea have to trim their squad of too many big egos and superstars to accomodate in the same 11.
> 
> United are reportedly after Sporting Lisbon midfeilder, cant remember the name Mautinho or something.



The Champions League was our main aim this season. Losing the league will only make us more determined to win it. Bosingwa has been brought coz none of our available right-backs have made that position their own. Beletti will most probably leave, and we'll be left with Paulo Ferreira as backup. Ben Haim is surely out, with Ivanovic coming in to take his place.

United were reportedly after Miguel Veloso for a long time. Don't know if they've switched their focus to Joao Moutinho...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 14, 2008)

Drogba off to AC Milan???

*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1160281.ece

Adebayor also off to AC Milan or Barca??

*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1163310.ece


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2008)

Drogba deal can materialise but Adebayor one, i doubt it. BTW Wenger is eying Obefemi Martins.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> BTW Wenger is eying Obefemi Martins.







			
				Kevin Keegan said:
			
		

> *KEGGY WARNS GUNNERS OFF OBA*
> 
> Newcastle boss Kevin Keegan has warned Arsenal off making a move for Obafemi Martins.
> 
> ...



Source: *www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_3566072,00.html


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> The Champions League was our main aim this season.


Hmmmm....sound like sour grapes to me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Hmmmm....sound like sour grapes to me.




Come on man!! The CL is the only trophy that we haven't won, so of course we'd want to win it first and foremost!! Isn't that obvious???


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2008)

If you mean CL was Chelsea's priority *at the start of the season* than i just have to laugh it off.
Of course thats the only trophy they can win, so yes it will make them determined and i know on a given day they can beat United


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> If you mean CL was Chelsea's priority *at the start of the season* than i just have to laugh it off.
> Of course thats the only trophy they can win, so yes it will make them determined and i know on a given day they can beat United



Laugh all u want!! I hope your words come back to haunt u on May the 21st!!


----------



## hullap (May 14, 2008)

Really
lets see who PWNS who in the UCL


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Laugh all u want!! I hope your words come back to haunt u on May the 21st!!



Abishek you have a natural gift of misunderstanding my posts all the time.
Read it again, disect it and then you will find I have put Chelsea as favorites to lift CL and United go as under-dogs. I hope i made myself clear and easy for you to understand.

The match is between 2 qually matched team and you cant make anybody as favorites except if you support any one of these teams.

BTW its May 22nd for Indian viewers !!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 14, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Laugh all u want!! I hope your words come back to haunt u on May the 21st!!


 
We will see who has the last laugh one week later.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Drogba deal can materialise but Adebayor one, i doubt it. BTW Wenger is eying Obefemi Martins.


Adebayor is going nowhere.He said it himself,not that I believe players but he sounds loyal.
Also I can't see Martins coming to Arsenal.We don't need any forward players with Vela coming back.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2008)

You said:



rahimveron said:


> If you mean CL was Chelsea's priority at the start of the season than *i just have to laugh it off.*



My reply:



abh1shek said:


> Laugh all u want!!



You said:



rahimveron said:


> *Of course thats the only trophy they can win*



My reply:



abh1shek said:


> I hope your words come back to haunt u on May the 21st!!



Hope now u understand what I said 

I've got no problems whatsoever if u put Chelsea as the favourites for the CL, dunno how u got that message!!


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Adebayor is going nowhere.He said it himself,not that I believe players but he sounds loyal.
> Also I can't see Martins coming to Arsenal.We don't need any forward players with Vela coming back.



Ya it sounds strange as Wenger doesnt sell any player except when the player wants to leave.


----------



## hullap (May 14, 2008)

the more i visit this thread,
the more the hope to get that chel$hit fan banned


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2008)

hullap said:


> the more i visit this thread,
> the more the hope to get that chel$hit fan banned



And the more I hope this ManUre fan keeps pulling his hair off!!    
A wise man once said...

*"If u can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen"

*Hope u got my point! *
*


----------



## techtronic (May 15, 2008)

I highly doubt whether Lampard would sign a new contract with Chelsea


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2008)

FC Zenit St. Petersburg win today... 
next week another team with a Russian owner will win a cup ... bingo ....


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2008)

I think there are too many fortune tellers in this thread


----------



## Vyasram (May 15, 2008)

I have a feeling that Zenit can be a dominant force in the Champions League next season.

And Wenger must get Arshavin, he was fantastic in the second half. He could be Hleb's ideal replacement, should he leave London.


----------



## red_devil (May 16, 2008)

Ronaldo considering a move from ManU to Spanish football ? WTH !! 

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1170408.ece


----------



## Rahim (May 16, 2008)

yah right? Foolish comments from him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2008)

WTF.He said he won't go anywhere just like 2 days back.


----------



## Vyasram (May 16, 2008)

Here's a nice video compilation - Cesc Fabregas on Fire

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bf8ccQt6jU


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 16, 2008)

n6300 said:


> Ronaldo considering a move from ManU to Spanish football ? WTH !!
> 
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1170408.ece


 
He's not going anywhere. He himself has told that he is happy at Old Trafford (from the club's official website). Someone must have misqouted him.


----------



## iinfi (May 16, 2008)

the sun prints only trash news ... things which v no substance....

interestin news @ bbc gossip
Manchester City owner Thaksin Shinawatra has put the entire squad up for sale. (Daily Express)

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Rahim (May 16, 2008)

Raaste ka maal saste mein  Maybe Harry Rednapp would but the whole squad.

Ronaldo wins Writers' Award


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2008)

iinfi said:


> the sun prints only trash news ... things which v no substance....


 Its on Sky news too*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_3572328,00.html


----------



## iinfi (May 17, 2008)

^^
i was not talking abt jus dis one.... Sun in general...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 17, 2008)

It is the FA cup final saturday.
Who do you people want to win?I would like to see Harry win a trophy but a final cupset will sum up one of the best FA cup season ever.


----------



## hullap (May 17, 2008)

4 agonizing days


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 17, 2008)

We can talk about your little match later,IT IS THE CUP FINAL.


----------



## hullap (May 17, 2008)

im sure cardiff will play good


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2008)

Cardiff will give Portsmouth a tough time, but I think Pompey will edge it in the end... Just my 2 cents!! 

*LAHM COMMITS TO BAYERN*



> Germany international Philipp Lahm has ended speculation about his future at Bayern Munich by extending his contract until 2012.
> 
> The 24-year-old had been strongly linked with Barcelona and only a few weeks ago, the player rated his own chances of leaving at 50/50.
> 
> ...




Source: *www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_3575743,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 17, 2008)

Portsmouth are the 2007-08 FA Cup Champions.
Just sneaked through 1-0


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Cardiff will give Portsmouth a tough time, but I think Pompey will edge it in the end... Just my 2 cents!! *www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_3575743,00.html




I can predict the future!!!! All hail!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 17, 2008)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00489/36_666x450_489317a.jpg
*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00489/38_350x475_489348a.jpg
Source:Thesun.co.uk


----------



## Rahim (May 18, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> I can predict the future!!!! All hail!!



How do you do it? With Tarrot Cards or Parrots ?


----------



## iinfi (May 18, 2008)

^^
all chelsea fans can ... bingo ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 18, 2008)

Can you see in which division will Chelsea end up after Abramovich is bored ?


----------



## Rahim (May 19, 2008)

Add to that, who will replace Grant next season and spent ROman's loose change still and it seems Chelsea are obsessed with right backs at the moment. How many more additions to the same position? 5 maybe?


----------



## Jack_Vorobey (May 19, 2008)

In the final match FC Zenit St. Petersburg won their maiden European title taking over Rangers FC 2:0. Igor Denisov and Konstantin Zyrianov scored in this match. Man of the Match award was given to Andrey Arshavin. Pavel Pogrebnyak became UEFA Cup 2007/2008 top scorer. 


HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2008)

^^Congratulations,I was waiting for you


----------



## Jack_Vorobey (May 19, 2008)

I came back


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Can you see in which division will Chelsea end up after Abramovich is bored ?


  
If Roman was in it just for fun and if he wasn't serious about this club, I wonder why he'd have spent close to 150 million pounds on the new training facility at Cobham?? You need to realize that not all wishes can come true!! 



rahimveron said:


> Add to that, who will replace Grant next season and spent ROman's loose change still and it seems Chelsea are obsessed with right backs at the moment. How many more additions to the same position? 5 maybe?



 
Right-backs at Chelsea - Belletti, Ferreira, maybe Ivanovich but he prefers a central role. Total count = 2 or 3. World class? Nah!

The gaffer doesn't have faith in both, so he prefers to use Essien at RB for crucial matches. Beletti could be off in the summer, hence the addition of Bosingwa as the first-choice RB, Ferreira as his backup.

As for Grant, we'll only know if he'll go or stay after the CL final.


----------



## Rahim (May 20, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> If Roman was in it just for fun and if he wasn't serious about this club, I wonder why he'd have spent close to 150 million pounds on the new training facility at Cobham?? You need to realize that not all wishes can come true!!


Even if Roman looses interest zzz zzz, believe me there are enough capable figures in Chelsea Board Room to carry the club to success. Likes of Tim Cate & Peter Kenyon can do the job easily. They just need a good manager 

About that RB thing i was just pulling your leg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2008)

I dont think Peter Canyon has the money.He is just an average guy working in a football club.And Henk Ten Cate is a coach.


----------



## Rahim (May 20, 2008)

Yah right? Peter Kenyon not Canyon  was the one who was responsible for taking United  to the World and for tapping it commercially. You dont call him an average guy. As about Tim Cate, even Avram Grant hasnt finished his coaching exams or whatever you call it , to be eligible for a manager's post. Its been under wraps all this while.
I just said that these two can do off the field works of Chelsea while a good manager does it on the field.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2008)

GO MANURE.
Win the double and retire Fergus


----------



## red_devil (May 22, 2008)

half time...its 1-1

ronaldo scored for united and lampard for chel$it


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

extra time, still 1-1


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 22, 2008)

Manure Digged It!!!


----------



## Rahim (May 22, 2008)

Hurray!!! United are The Champions of Europe


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

united win!! thrilling penalties, feel sorry for terry & abromovic


----------



## Rahim (May 22, 2008)

^Ya feel it for Terry but i dont give a hoot to arrogant Roman!!!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 22, 2008)

terry slipped!!!!!how unlucky can u get..and anelka..i have seen better penalties taken by my bro..

what a match tho..the move of the game belonged to rooney..switching flanks and drilling it to ronaldo..then came the dual save of th match by cech..

terry's header was as good as it could get...brilliant...drogba beign sent off for slapping(rather touching vidic's cheek)..a champions league special...


----------



## Rahim (May 22, 2008)

Cheksea brought that incident upon themselves as Tevez puts the ball out as Chelsea did the same a couple of minutes earlier.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 22, 2008)

Feel terrible for Terry and Lampard


----------



## prateek_san (May 22, 2008)

yes we proved it thrice this season we better than chelshit..... 

GREAT WIN ... !!! Van der sar did it.......


----------



## techtronic (May 22, 2008)

*My Idol, Ryan Giggs completed 759 Games for the Red Devils.
Go on Red Devils  
*


----------



## Rahim (May 22, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> yes we proved it thrice this season we better than chelshit.....


Just wait for Abhishek's reply and i believe he will disagree with you again.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 22, 2008)

^^^Well, he's nowhere to be seen now..

Congratulations to the RED DEVILS to become the champions of Europe and winning the double.

Great match. It again proves that we are a class apart from the others.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Another trophyless season. Enjoy it


Sorry for the trolling but I have to quote this

Congratulations to both teams for a great match.


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

the penalties were nerve wrecking, ronaldo & anelka weren't expected to miss


----------



## hullap (May 22, 2008)

w00h000
we won,
but sadly i count watch the match  as my mother forbidded me too
hopefully ill see a recast


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 22, 2008)

^^^Today morning they were showing the recording of the match on Ten Sports. I stayed upto 3:30AM to watch it yesterday, did not miss the trophy presentation too.

Both Ronaldo and Anelka were not expected to miss. But what is over is over, we won and that's what counts. The first half belonged to us while the 2nd half belonged to the blues. We could have easily won in normal time but for the brilliance of Cech and Terry (Tevez, Carrick should have scored while Giggs should have scored in the dying minutes). Lucky too, as two of the blue's shots hit the bar. I feel sorry for Lampard, too much has been happening in his life for the last 4-5 months, but not for Drogba.. He deservedly got the red card.. Serves him right. Maybe the FA and FIFA punish him too.

Where are the chel$hit supporters? Does Grant, Drogba, Lampard stay at Stamford Bridge or are they leaving?


----------



## iinfi (May 22, 2008)

yea congrats to united ... unlucky game for Chelsea. hope Drogba is sold to some second division club. he thinks he is bigger than the club.
I dont want him to don the blue colors next season.

still wondering ... whn the linesman had flagged for foul by Rio Ferdinand on Joe Cole in the penaly box, why did the referee overrule it??

anyway its done .. look forward to a good transfer window.


digitized said:


> Where are the chel$hit supporters?


learn to respect the other clubs buddy.


----------



## hullap (May 22, 2008)

u stop ManUre-ing first (u know who i mean )
i have np is calling u chelsea but stop calling us things like that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2008)

No I wont,if you are talking about me.You are still the Red scum(or is that Liverpool?)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 22, 2008)

iinfi said:


> learn to respect the other clubs buddy.


 
Then what is this ManUre thing you guys always talk about?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2008)

digitized said:


> ^^^Well, he's nowhere to be seen now..



Well, here I am!!  Just got back from college, sorry for the delay 



prateek_san said:


> yes we proved it thrice this season we better than chelshit.....



Excuse me??? 

[1] The Community Shield was won by ManUre on penalties.

[2] When ManUre beat Chelsea at Old Trafford, it was the first game after Mourinho's sudden departure. Don't forget, the ref made a mockery of the game by awarding a red to Mikel.

[3] ManUre were beaten at Stamford Bridge.

[4] ManUre win the CL on penalties (again), in a game where they were outplayed for most of the second half and Chelsea hit the post twice in 120 minutes.

Throughout the season, ManU were the better team. But yesterday, it was all down to luck (and stupidity by Drogba).

Congrats anyways!! 

*@Arsenal_Gunners*: No probs mate!! $hit happens


----------



## Rahim (May 22, 2008)

Good to see you Abhishek taking this defeat so nicely 

So winning on penalties doesnt have much value?

The most funny moment was when Chelsea supporters were displaying a banner "Scouse Free Zone"  Paisa Vasool moment!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> The most funny moment was when Chelsea supporters were displaying a banner "Scouse Free Zone"  Paisa Vasool moment!!!!



Yup!! I agree wid u on dis one!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2008)

Vela ready for Arsenal

Hleb set to quit


----------



## prateek_san (May 24, 2008)

chelsea on the hunt for big names like kaka and Robinho .... as told by Mr. kenyon ..... Mr Roman has provided a Kitty of 100 million Dollars to spent this summer...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2008)

*Avram Grant sacked by Chelsea!!*



> Sat, 24th May 2008
> 
> Chelsea Football Club can confirm that Avram Grant has had his contract as manager terminated today (Saturday, May 24). This follows meetings over the last two days.
> 
> ...



*www.chelseafc.com/xxchelsea180706/index.html#/page/NewsHomePage/list_2209129_0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2008)

abh1shek said:


>


I thought you expected this.
But he didnt deserve the sack.He ended up trophyless just due to luck.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2008)

After guiding the team to the CL final for the 1st time, I expected him to be given at least 1 more season.. Oh well!! If it's good for the club, so be it!


----------



## Rahim (May 25, 2008)

Stop it guys. We all wanted him to get the sack. He is just not a big name to carry forward the profile of Chelsea globally 

Roma wins The Italian Cup beating Inter 2-1.
Chelsea have made a bid for Robinho


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Chelsea have made a bid for Robinho




Don't be suprised!! If u believe the papers, Chelsea have made a bid for every player that has 2 legs and can kick a ball!! And I wonder if Roman knows about the '100 million pounds' that the papers say, he has allocated for transfers this summer


----------



## ico (May 26, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Stop it guys. We all wanted him to get the sack. He is just not a big name to carry forward the profile of Chelsea globally


lol...



rahimveron said:


> Chelsea have made a bid for Robinho


Don't be surprised, they're carrying forward their legacy of *buying* players......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2008)

Wind-ass scored to promote Hull city to PL


----------



## red_devil (May 26, 2008)

*Jose ready for Blues comeback ?!?!?! *


conditions for come back -


			
				the sun said:
			
		

> That he would have complete control of all football matters including  transfers, first team and the academy.
> Academy director Frank Arnesen — who Mourinho believes to be his  enemy — is sacked.
> That he could bring back all of his backroom staff with him.


*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1206087.ece


----------



## Rahim (May 26, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Don't be surprised, they're carrying forward their legacy of buying players......


Infact it makes sense considering their formation 4-3-3. Robinho cant play as an out-an-out-striker neither can he play in the midfield. So he can play on the left or right of that 3 man attack with Joe Cole/Anelka or Vidic's Lunch.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> lol...
> Don't be surprised, they're carrying forward their legacy of *buying* players......



 
You're talking as if other teams' managers don't *buy* players, they pull 'em out of their ar$e  
And plz, don't mention the so-called Arsenal "youth system"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> And plz, don't mention the so-called Arsenal "youth system"


Go check the youth squad of Arsenal and see the amount of local talent there.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Go check the youth squad of Arsenal and see the amount of local talent there.


By "youth system", I meant the facility which produces "home-grown" talent *for* the club. How many of those players do u expect to see in the Arsenal first team? I can name quite a few players who were once Arsenal trainees but couldn't break into the first team, and now they're well-off. Bentley, Pennant, Sidwell (OK, he ****ed up by joining Chelsea), Larsson etc. all used to train at Arsenal.

This situation is no different at any other big club, be it Chelsea, ManU or Liverpool.


----------



## Rahim (May 26, 2008)

Just buying big name players wont do it for Chelsea. They have to gell together which will take time.
Wenger is very confident of buying Nasris. Good talent and will be better under The Proffessor.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2008)

Yup, Kenyon has suggested that this time we're not after established stars but rather those players who have the potential to be the superstars of the future. Guess that means younger players who are keen to showcase their talent on the big stage.

As for Nasri, he's quite a talent. I wanted to see him at Chelsea but still, if he signs for the gunners, I wish him all the best!


----------



## Rahim (May 26, 2008)

Robinho havent exactly set La Liga on fire, so lets see what he can do in BPL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2008)

That is, IF he comes! If we start believing each and every story in the media, Chelsea wud right now be having Ronnie, Kaka, Eto'o, Torres, Dos Santos, Alves and God knows how many more in their team!! 

Barcelona sign Seydou Keita from Sevilla



> Both the Blaugrana and the Andalucian outfit announced the deal on their official websites following the player's decision to send a fax cancelling his employment contract.
> 
> That move meant that Barça will now have to pay €14m as part of the terms of the clause in his contract only a year after he signed for Sevilla for €4m from Lens.
> 
> ...



*goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=711422


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> That is, IF he comes! If we start believing each and every story in the media, Chelsea wud right now be having Ronnie, Kaka, Eto'o, Torres, Dos Santos, Alves and God knows how many more in their team!!


This was so true when Roman bought Chelsea and they were talking about buying all big names like Stam, Davids, Ronaldo, Casillas and Abhishek


----------



## hullap (May 27, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Abhishek


OMG, 
why would that great a player goto a sh!t club like chelsea
*She'*ll surely goto the madrids, barsas milans etc


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2008)

hullap said:


> OMG,
> why would that great a player goto a sh!t club like chelsea
> *She'*ll surely goto the madrids, barsas milans etc



Surely u don't expect me to reply to crap like that, do u?? Oh damn!! I just did!! 
Come back when u've got ur footy n ur sense right, lassie!! 



rahimveron said:


> This was so true when Roman bought Chelsea and they were talking about buying all big names like Stam, Davids, Ronaldo, Casillas and *Abhishek *


Thanks mate!! Hope Roman is reading this! A few more supporters like u n i'll set the EPL on fire!   
Come on Roman!! Sign me up!!!


----------



## hullap (May 27, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Surely u don't expect me to reply to crap like that, do u?? Oh damn!! I just did!!
> Come back when u've got ur footy n ur sense right, lassie!!


dont mind
im not in my senses now


----------



## ico (May 27, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Thanks mate!! Hope Roman is reading this! A few more supporters like u n i'll set the EPL on fire!
> Come on Roman!! Sign me up!!!


But you aren't a **big name**.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2008)

Gerard Pique joins Barcelona 
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1211444.ece


----------



## hullap (May 27, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Gerard Pique joins Barcelona
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1211444.ece


wtf


----------



## iinfi (May 28, 2008)

one of the all time greats Oliver Kahn played his last game @ Kolkatta

*www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,3364291,00.html

did any of  you goto the stadium?? any pics plz post


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2008)

Roberto Mancini is sacked as Internazionale Milano coach!!

Jose Mourinho is now set to take over at Inter!!



> Internazionale manager Roberto Mancini's agent Giorgio De Giorgis has confirmed that his client will be dismissed from his post and replaced by Jose Mourinho...
> The official word comes from Giorgio De Giorgis - Mancini's agent - who has expressed Mancini's dismay at his dismissal, and confirmed that Mourinho will be replacing him as coach of the Italian champions.
> 
> "Roberto didn't expect it to finish like this but I always knew that something wasn't right," began the agent.
> ...



*goal.com/en/articolo.aspx?contenutoid=713413


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2008)

^^And Lampard to follow suit to join his former boss??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2008)

iinfi said:


> one of the all time greats Oliver Kahn played his last game @ Kolkatta
> 
> *www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,3364291,00.html


He was one of my all time favorite players.The best keeper ever.



rahimveron said:


> buying all big names like Stam, Davids, Ronaldo, Casillas and Abhishek


I hope they bid for Hleb too so that we can offload him for 35 Million or so


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I hope they bid for Hleb too so that we can offload him for 35 Million or so


Rest assured, even Chelsea won't pay that much for Hleb 

In other news...............

Alberto Gilardino moves to Fiorentina from AC Milan




> *Fiorentina have confirmed the arrival of Alberto Gilardino from Milan after both clubs reached a deal for the under-fire striker.*
> 
> The former Parma hit-man has been playing second fiddle at the Rossoneri for the past couple of seasons and he has spent the majority of the campaign on the bench.
> His performances were woeful and he has been quickly shipped out to La Viola who have confirmed the deal.
> ...



*goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=714301




digitized said:


> ^^And Lampard to follow suit to join his former boss??


His contract talks have stalled, so it could be a real possibility. Let's wait n see...


----------



## Vyasram (May 29, 2008)

Nasri-Arsenal deal 99% done

*goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=714904



			
				abh1shek said:
			
		

> Rest assured, even Chelsea won't pay that much for Hleb



Arsenal are looking for around 20m

*goal.com/en/articolo.aspx?contenutoid=713927


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Rest assured, even Chelsea won't pay that much for Hleb



But having 3-4 big clubs in race will make the price shoot up.If not Chelsea,some other noob like Real will cough up.



Vyasram said:


> *goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=714904
> 
> Arsenal are looking for around 20m
> 
> *goal.com/en/articolo.aspx?contenutoid=713927


F$(K that 20 m is in Euros.The guy doing the deal should be sacked if Hleb goes this cheap.

Hleb speaks 
*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_3622831,00.html


> Arsenal midfielder Alexander Hleb has denied stating he wants to quit The Gunners this summer.
> 
> Hleb's future has very much been up in the air recently with his agent Nikolai Shpilevski claiming his clients wants to leave the Emirates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cool Joe (May 29, 2008)

some interestin things goin on right now. spanish wonderkid giovanni dos santos signs with spurs. that kid is going to be the next big thing in england im sure. gr8 work JR!

samir nasri sign with assnal. that poor poor guy he has just destroyed his whole career. now why would he sign with ars... i mean assnal?

geralt pique moves on to barcelona. he says fergie was "exceptional" but he has to move on. i dont think it was a wise decision. he will NOT win the ucl with barcelona. i wonder he did it???

finally AG has been sacked. it was about time. it is a lot easier to change one manager than change an entire squad. many players were unhappy with grant. i wonder who will be the new manager. i hope its not jose. check out the poll at *www.espnstar.com its abt whos gonna be new chelc manager.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2008)

Chelsea sack assistant manager Henk Ten Cate



> Dutch sports source Voetbal International claims that Chelsea assistant manager, Henk Ten Cate, has had his contract terminated by the London club...
> 
> This development comes just two days after the ex-Barcelona number two was apparently told that his job was safe.
> 
> ...



There goes another one. Seems like a complete clearout is the way ahead for us!

*goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=715777


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2008)

WTF Has Abram has gone nuts?



beta testing said:


> samir nasri sign with assnal. that poor poor guy he has just destroyed his whole career. now why would he sign with ars... i mean assnal?
> 
> finally AG has been sacked. it was about time. it is a lot easier to change one manager than change an entire squad. many players were unhappy with grant. i wonder who will be the new manager. i hope its not jose. check out the poll at *www.espnstar.com its abt whos gonna be new chelc manager.


You sound like a Chelsea supporter,if you are you should be the last one to talk about young players destroying their careers.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> WTF Has Abram has gone nuts?



Ten Cate clashed with several players during his short tenure and most were fed up with his heavy-handed and dictatorial behaviour. And the new manager will surely bring his own backroom staff with him, so no point keeping Henk. Looks like Roman is listening to the players and fans this time!! If that's so, I'd love to see Mark Hughes as manager!!!


----------



## iinfi (May 29, 2008)

Henk ten Cate sacked??
interesting ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2008)

> 29.05.2008
> Chelsea Football Club can confirm that it terminated Henk Ten Cate's contract today (Thursday, May 29). This follows a meeting this morning.



From *www.chelseafc.com/page/LandingPage/0,,10268~1031634,00.html


----------



## Rahim (May 30, 2008)

Roman is clearing Chelsea FC with a jhaadooo  (broomstick)


----------



## Cool Joe (May 30, 2008)

"Jose Mourinho will raid his former club Chelsea to sign Frank Lampard, Ricardo Carvalho and Didier Drogba when he is confirmed as Inter Milan boss. (The Sun, The Independent)"

"Cardiff City have rejected offers from Arsenal and Liverpool for highly-rated teenage midfielder Aaron Ramsey. (The Guardian)"

these are from *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/gossip_and_transfers/7424960.stm

now that grant is out, i see no reason y c'valho, lampard n drogba will go to inter. however there r rumors that Deco will sign with chelsea. kaka will leave italian football due to the violence involved. i believe chelsea have wat it takes to sign him. if we do sign two of the above, then lampard can leave. but will lampard really leave? will the chelsea fan favourite do a flamini?

cardiff have rejected offers from ars and liv'pool for ramsey. so now that leaves man utd and chelsea. i hope he comes to chelsea.


----------



## hullap (May 30, 2008)

New wigan crest 
*i28.tinypic.com/2rym1q0.jpg

New

*i32.tinypic.com/28k09k6.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2008)

Amauri moves to Juventus from Palermo



> Juventus have confirmed the arrival of Brazilian striker Amauri with Antonio Nocerino moving to Palermo.
> 
> It has been one of the longest ever transfer sagas in Calcio history but it has finally come to an end today as the club released a statement confirming the deal.
> 
> ...



*goal.com/en/articolo.aspx?contenutoid=716924


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2008)

hi guys.. i'm back after a long busy year..

Amauri will be a good buy for juve & the new wigan crest isnt as good as the old one.


----------



## Vyasram (May 31, 2008)

**** Sepp Blatter



> *FIFA members overwhelmingly support objectives of '6+5" rule*
> 
> 11 hours ago
> 
> ...



*canadianpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5g9FHuhEFaWxqTIVO1z6U8UKw_bWQ

*
Other crazy ideas of this hazardous man:*
*www.mirror.co.uk/sport/2008/05/30/3pm-the-continuing-madness-of-sepp-blatter-89520-20343197/


I wonder why the G14 disbanded last year!  Anyway, I hope that the EU stops this idiocy or else England and Spain are doomed and more significantly, it would enormously rise the already souped-up prices of English players.



*
EDUARDO TO RETURN IN LATE JULY!*

*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_3630751,00.html
*video.globo.com/Videos/Player/Espo...+ATACANTE+DO+ARSENAL+EDUARDO+DA+SILVA,00.html

Eduardo for the golden boot 08-09


----------



## Rahim (May 31, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> hi guys.. i'm back after a long busy year..
> 
> Amauri will be a good buy for juve & the new wigan crest isnt as good as the old one.


Welcome bro~~~
As fo the crest Who Cares?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Welcome bro~~~
> As fo the crest Who Cares?



thanx man  ... & do i know u i.e. have u changed ur username?

abt the wigan crest : i was just giving my opinion 

Blatter's ideas have been bad before but this 6+5 rule is an idea i like.
Though this is not going to hold in EU courts i would still like to see this law implemented.As clubs are loosing their national identity.. esp. english clubs like arsenal.
I wouldnt say we have to go 6+5 we could even go for 4 nationals +7 foreigners
This seems like a good compromise to me.

P.S.- I do agree that the price of not so good english players will rise exponentially if the quota system is applied.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2008)

Ryan Babel (NETHERLANDS) out of Euro 2008!!!



> Ryan Babel has been ruled out of the remainder of the tournament after tearing ankle ligaments in training today…
> 
> With just 10 days to go before the Dutch kick-off their last 16 campaign against World Cup holders Italy, Marco van Basten must now look for a replacement, as the Liverpool forward will certainly be sidelined for several weeks.
> 
> ...



*goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=718156


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 1, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> hi guys.. i'm back after a long busy year..
> 
> Amauri will be a good buy for juve & the new wigan crest isnt as good as the old one.



dude where the hell have u been....???


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> thanx man  ... & do i know u i.e. have u changed ur username?


Nah you dont know me 
Blatter alone cantdo anything about the proposal than just flab his gums. An idiot to the core. Why do people in such high post are noobs, really. There is one in USA and one in Europe  This will never get support and 2011 is too far away.
Just imagime Wenger losing his hair when this rule is implemented. Just joking arsenal_gunners 
No wonder Fergie wants to be out in 3 years 
the fans are the ultimate king. the quality of football that we have grown with will be dream. i might switch to another sports, maybe tennis.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2008)

Zambrotta moves to AC Milan from Barcelona



> Milan have finally captured Barcelona defender Gianluca Zambrotta after reaching a deal with the Blaugrana on Saturday night.
> 
> The club have announced the news following months of speculation linking the player with a move back to Italy.
> 
> ...



*goal.com/en/articolo.aspx?contenutoid=718458


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 1, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> The Rossoneri have, so far, strengthened their midfield and their defence. All they need now is a goalkeeper and a decent striker.


^^wat abt a replacement for Kaka? Kaka WILL leave italy this transfer season and that will be their biggest loss. who can replace kaka??



> Defensive midfielder Yaya Toure may be about to join Arsenal as part of the deal that takes £19m rated Alexander Hleb to Barcelona. (Daily Star)


*www.caughtoffside.com/tags/extra-time/transfer-rumours

this is one deal that im sure will work. yaya toure himself has said that he wants to play in premierleague with kolo. but i would like to know if arsenal fans here want yaya or hleb.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> dude where the hell have u been....???



had been preparing for those stupid engineering exams 
that is why i had banned myself from the forum  i.e. to save time i guess.
anyway im free now & im back.

IMO Milan will be able to persuade kaka to stay.. & if he is leaving then they must be already looking for a replacement

Hleb is a very good player & he will be a loss to arsenal but i guess yaya sweetens the deal..
but overall it is barca who will gain most from the deal

GIOVANI NEARS SPURS SWITCH



> Giovani Dos Santos is reportedly on the verge of completing a move from Barcelona to Tottenham after a basic agreement was reached between all three parties.
> 
> 
> The 19-year-old Mexico international could join the Premier League side as early as Monday according to Sport after Barca accepted a £6.2million bid.
> ...



Source


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 2, 2008)

alex fergie has said- 





> i would rather let ronaldo rot on the sidelines than sell him to r. madrid


i dont remember the exact source, i just read it somewere.

this statement by fergie really shocks me. how cud he say sumthing like that? this cud spark off an argument between ronnie and fergie. and if ron really stays next season, he wont b too happy abt it and it'll show in his performance. the whole team would feel rather uncomfortable. that wud cause the performances to dip. lettin ron go wud b a loss, yes but y keep a player who is unhappy? they cud sell him for big money and pry bentley or someone in. bentley is really good, he can assist the attack, provide accurate crosses, and take sum really good freekicks. he may not come close to ronaldo but as i mentioned above, if he is unhappy, it would b better for him to leave. the choice is in man utd's hands. i expect hullap to comment on this- he is "red devil for life".


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ronaldo is not going to leave. Glazers know that he has become too big a name to let go.Ronaldo will never be on the bench... He may be unhappy if he is not allowed to leave but he will play & he will play well. After all even he wants to win trophies & player of the year awards  

Fergie was just telling madrid to back off by making this comment.

If ronaldo does "leave" it will be for the highest transfer fees ever paid for a player. i can bet on that. 

City confirm Sven's departure



> Manchester City have confirmed that Sven-Goran Eriksson has left the club by mutual consent less than 12 months after being appointed.
> 
> The former England manager guided the club to a top-half finish in the campaign just ended and led City on their post-season tour to the Far East even though it had been rumoured for several weeks that he was set to be axed.
> 
> ...



*www.4thegame.com/club/manchester-city-fc/news/219022/city_confirm_svens_departure.html

Hughes tipped for City job



> Blackburn Rovers boss Mark Hughes is being linked with the managerial post at Manchester City, according to reports.
> 
> It is believed that City have made a formal approach to Blackburn for Hughes as they look to find a replacement for Sven Goran Eriksson who is expected to be officially sacked this week.
> 
> Reports suggest Rovers have reluctantly agreed to City's approach and all that remains is to agree a buy-out package with Blackburn.



*www.4thegame.com/club/blackburn-rovers-fc/news/219020/hughes_tipped_for_city_job.html


IMO if sven was given time he would have done well.. but who will make these eccentric billionaires understand football


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 2, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> IMO if sven was given time he would have done well.. but who will make these eccentric billionaires understand football


^^ u were spot on. mancity r an average FC and managers need more than one season to get adjusted to the team and start performing. thaksin shud have waited b4 takin a decision. after all city have ended up in a pretty OK league position. wat more can thaksin ask for? mayb he shud provide the manager wid more money to build a team.

i think i can see sven's face right now here it is-


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

though it was unfair to sven.. i think this will be a good opportunity for hughes to show his true potential


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2008)

Emre moves to Fenerbahce from Newcastle United



> Newcastle United have confirmed reports that they have agreed to sell Turkish midfielder Emre to Fenerbahce.
> 
> On Saturday the Istanbul announced that the ex Inter star will be their first major signing of the summer, and now the claim has been substantiated by the selling club.
> 
> ...



*goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=719525

OFFICIAL: Mourinho signs with Inter Milan



> Mourinho will be in charge at Inter for the next three years the club have confirmed.
> 
> A statement on the club's official website reads:
> 
> ...



*goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=720209


----------



## Rahim (Jun 2, 2008)

guys guys plz keep your post short. Just give external links and dont just copy/paste here the material, 2-3 lines are ok. I hope you understand, its making this thread look ugly and recently most i have seen is 





> .....


Give your opinion and thats it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2008)

k man im cool with it .. i'll just post links.. i thought it would be easier if i posted the news here  people wouldnt have to visit the site


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 3, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> guys guys plz keep your post short. Just give external links and dont just copy/paste here the material, 2-3 lines are ok. I hope you understand, its making this thread look ugly


look man v dont post such long posts. look below abh1shek's recent post and ull see- automerged doublepost. many people have recently gone off this thread, so there arent frequent posts. due to this when we post consecutively it gets automerged. and wat ssk said is right. its a sort of gud thing if all news was available at one place. if many people have the same complaint as u, then we cud enforce this rule.

roman abramovich is the COOLEST owner in football. heres  why- ricardo carvalho and diddi drogba will b offered along with loads of cash in xchange for kaka (how do i type the 'a' at the end properly?) this will b a dream buy for the blues. kaka too may just agree- he wouldnt want to sit on the sidelines and watch the other teams playing on europes biggest stage.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2008)

^^Of late this thread looks like a news agency with all the quote. It was just a suggestion. Move on if anybody dont like it, simple.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 3, 2008)

hey where is arsenal_gunners, hullap etc. they havent posted in quite a while..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2008)

Waiting for Euro to start
which will start in
92hours 47minutes 16seconds


----------



## hullap (Jun 3, 2008)

beta testing said:


> hey where is arsenal_gunners, hullap etc. they havent posted in quite a while..


2 reasons


EPL has ended 
England is not in Euro


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2008)

Who are you people supporting?I am supporting France
If they get owned Ill go with spain.


----------



## hullap (Jun 3, 2008)

i supported england since i watched football
i think ill watch this Euro as a neutral


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of supporting Spain, but I feel they'll go out in the group stages or in the quarters...... again 
Perennial under-achievers...


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm supporting France and Germany.......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2008)

Germany are a team that raise their game in tournaments like these, so I expect a good showing from them. Heil die Fußballnationalmannschaft!!! *forum.football365.com/images/smiley_icons/adore.gif


----------



## hullap (Jun 3, 2008)

seriously speaking,
i haven't seen THAT ( cant possibly explain ) spark in any other team then England


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2008)

Old news, but here goes:

Cannavaro (ITALY) out of Euro 2008



> World Cup winning captain Fabio Cannavaro suffered a knock to his ankle after a clash with Juventus hard man Giorgio Chiellini during Italy's training session. After staying on the ground for a while, he was taken off on a stretcher and then to hospital.
> 
> Tests confirmed that the injury is serious and the player will probably require surgery. More tests will be made in the next 48 hours to ascertain the specifics of the injury, but one thing is for sure: he will not be able to take part to Euro 2008.
> 
> ...



*goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=720732


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ramsey fee agreed



> United have agreed a fee with Cardiff City to bring talented teenager Aaron Ramsey to Old Trafford.



*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=6610831

the Euros.... i'll be watching it as a neutral but i will be supporting Netherland & Portugal.. & maybe France


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2008)

^ ^ ^ Arsenal too have had their bid accepted, it says so here:

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/7433277.stm


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 3, 2008)

The news is on UTD website so it must be true.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2008)

Jens Lehmann moves to Stuttgart from Arsenal



> Jens Lehmann will continue his career after Euro 2008 with Bundesliga side Stuttgart after signing a one-year contract with the 2007 German champions.
> 
> The 38-year-old completed the switch before the Germany national team jetted out to Switzerland this afternoon.
> 
> ...




*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_3645497,00.html


His final season at Arsenal was a big disappointment. He dropped several clangers early in the season and was ousted from his position by Manuel Almunia. Lehmann's "fight" on the pitch with Drogba last season will always be remembered


----------



## hullap (Jun 3, 2008)

Only headings and links please
no experts


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2008)

I think u r referring to the pasted article, right? No probs!! It'll only make my job easier


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Jens Lehmann moves to Stuttgart from Arsenal


Best of luck to him for the  rest of his career.He was one of the best GKs in the world when on his prime(Invincibles 04,UCL06)I can't forget his penalty saves against Villarreal as well as the stupid sending off against Barca.We have a few great GKs over the years(Seaman=Legend)and I hope Almunia and Fabianski continue the trend.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG!!!! It's being reported that *Mark Hughes* is on the verge of signing as *Man City's manager*!! On the other hand, *AC Milan's* coach *Carlo Ancelotti's representatives* have agreed terms with *Chelsea*!!!! 

*goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=721862

*goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=721857


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2008)

Ancelotti in PL should be fun.But Sparky should not leave Blackburn.He has built a good team there and Man City's hopes are too high for him to fulfill.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2008)

Chelsea have just issued a statement on their website:



> 03.06.2008
> Contrary to reports Chelsea Football Club has not reached agreement with any individual to become manager, nor have we sought permission from any organisation to talk to their manager.



*www.chelseafc.com/page/LandingPage/0,,10268~1031634,00.html

True or more suspense??


----------



## Rahim (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey Abhishek its just a way to say," We are negotiating with different candidates and weighing our options and not in a position to declare anyone as favourite." They have to speak in an official way. This is the logical strategy. Why would any club announce its manager without completing its negotiations and procedures and then be red faced. 

Sven Goran Ericsson has been named as Mexican National Team Coach. :interesting: Shinawatra wants instant success and didnt give him enough time.

Even Chelsea are looking towards Mark Hughes, who is a Man CIty target.

Forza Italia!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ronaldo wants Real Madrid move



> Cristiano Ronaldo is reported to have told his agent that he wants to leave Manchester United in order to fulfil his "dream" of playing for Real Madrid.
> 
> The Guardian reports that 'The Portugal international has informed his agent, Jorge Mendes, that he wants to play in Spain and his decision has already been outlined to Madrid, encouraging them to step up their attempts to prise him from Old Trafford.'........



Read the full story here:

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_3647814,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2008)

> CRISTIANO RONALDO has told friends: “If I don’t leave Manchester United now, I certainly will in a year.”


*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1242842.ece
Whatever happens this guy will always remain a wa*ker,no matter how much he wins.



rahimveron said:


> Hey Abhishek its just a way to say," We are negotiating with different candidates and weighing our options and not in a position to declare anyone as favourite." They have to speak in an official way. This is the logical strategy. Why would any club announce its manager without completing its negotiations and procedures and then be red faced.


It is a way to hide their embarrassment of being turned down by Ancelotti and contrary to the statement they approached him illegally 
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1242859.ece


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 4, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> Ronaldo wants Real Madrid move
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is another of the gossips generated by the tabloids. Getting tired hearing this for the last couple of months.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Who are you people supporting?I am supporting France
> If they get owned Ill go with spain.


 
I am supporting Portugal.  If they get knocked out, I will go with Spain, the perennial under-acheivers., Pity that England is not there.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1242842.eceIt is a way to hide their embarrassment of being turned down by Ancelotti and contrary to the statement they approached him illegally


Of all the papers, u believe what's written in The Sun????? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2008)

^^
It was reported by sky sports yesterday and here is The Telegraph link, just for you
*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/main.jht...1YourView&xml=/sport/2008/06/04/sfnfro104.xml
Abramovich turned down yet again
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2008)

From the link u mentioned:



			
				Carlo Ancelotti said:
			
		

> "I've not spoken to anyone at Chelsea - any other reports are football talk and pure speculation."



Turned down, riiiiiight!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2008)

Its obvious he won't say like I met the mafia at his yacht behind my club's back.If all news agencies(even non tabloid ones) are reporting that he and abram met there must be some truth in that.Add to that his track record of meeting coaches secretly(Jose,Hiddink,Klinnsman etc.)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Its obvious he won't say like I met *the mafia* at his yacht behind my club's back.If all news agencies(even non tabloid ones) are reporting that he and abram met there must be some truth in that.Add to that his track record of meeting coaches secretly(Jose,Hiddink,Klinnsman etc.)



You could get sued for defamation because of that word against Roman  
And all the news agencies are reporting the same thing coz no one knows exactly what is going on. If one agency says something (like Sky Sports reported yesterday about Ancelotti) everyone else jumps onto the bandwagon. The hacks are just getting frustrated coz they don't have a clue, so they keep churning out new names everyday. Today's flavour is Luciano Spaletti (Roma). Go figure. 

Mark Hughes is appointed Manchester City boss

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_3648429,00.html


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 4, 2008)

really, u never know wat news these news agencies bring out. the media are stating that lucio spalletti is linked with chelsea. and now it is being said that fiorentina manager cesare prandilli is being considered by the blues. personally i would prefer rijkaard to arrive at SB for only one reason- MESSI. if he comes, he will bring messi with him. messi is hot property out there. and if drogba really leaves (if he doesnt, hold him by the collar and kick him out) messi will b a MUCH better replacement. 

arsene wenger has said that arsenal can win "everything" next season.
from- *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/gossip_and_transfers/7434936.stm read the "other gossip" section.
wat did arsene mean by that statement? surely he is daydreaming. arsenal are far from winning times. the squad is still young and inexperienced. adebayor is not consistent enough and he cannot do with his feet what he does with his head. the only 2 in arsenal i see as "capable" are walcott and fabregas. arsenal need some good summer signings if they are to win "anything" let alone "everything".


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hughes should not have joined.. Man city.. hate to see him go there... if he doesnt do well initially.. our eccentric billionaire will kick him out again


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2008)

Former Chelsea chairman Ken Bates on Chelsea today.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1247227.ece

Picture of Arsenal's new kit.
 *img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00500/22ARSENAL_682x400_500589a.jpg
Source:The Sun


----------



## hullap (Jun 5, 2008)

*Third club joins Ramsey race
**www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=6610902


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Former Chelsea chairman Ken Bates on Chelsea today.
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1247227.ece




Ken Bates is the last person who should say this. He milked Chelsea Football Club almost to the point of bankruptcy before Roman came and bailed us out. Now Bates has proudly led Leeds United into the League One. Well done Batesy!!  

We don't need ur opinion Mr. Ken Bates, thank u very much. And a BIG thank u for selling the club to Roman!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 5, 2008)

visit *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/gossip_and_transfers/7437058.stm for the latest transfer rumors.
here r some that caught my attention.

Barcelona are to join Real Madrid in the race to sign Manchester United star Cristiano Ronaldo, with Sandro Rosell using a pledge to sign the winger as his main weapon to be voted the next president at the Nou Camp. (Various) 
comment- surely barca must b crazy to do this after all that has happened

Real have again suggested that they are ready to abandon their attempts to sign Ronaldo as United do not want to sell him. (The Sun)
comment- wise decision!!!

Manchester City will sign Brazilian pair Jo, who plays up front for CSKA Moscow, and Barcelona playmaker Ronaldinho. (Various)
comment- y would ronaldinho join city?

Hughes has also been told he needs to finish in the top six next season. (Various)
comment- hughes could have stayed with blackburn and in a season or two they might even have qualified for the uefa cup. city managers have low job security, wat with owners like thaksin shinawatra....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2008)

^^Owners like Roman Abramovich.
Real Madrid are abandoning their attempts to sign Ronaldo for quite sometime,this is a weekly news.It feels a bit awkward


----------



## hullap (Jun 5, 2008)

i always wish if we all could chat together
so i created a channel #football on irc.freenode.net
for noobs you can visit site irc.hullap.com or *mibbit.com/?server=irc.freenode.net&channel=#football (maybe the latter shall be better)
it was a mibbit script to connect to it,
Please chat about football


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2008)

Ronaldo wants to play for Madrid if the money is right
*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12046_3654140,00.html
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1250817.ece


----------



## hullap (Jun 5, 2008)

so u wanna chat?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 6, 2008)

^^different people access this forum at different times. so i think mayb chattin is not gonna b as good as this forum. wats wrong with the forum anyway?



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Owners like Roman Abramovich.


theres a difference between abram and thaksin. thaksin shudnt have sacked goran bcoz goran did wat he cud with that side and that budget. but grant, well, its a different story. chelsea had got gud players and an unlimited (not really but with abram who knows?) budget. grant shud have brought at least one cup home. some of his on-field decisions also dont make sense.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 6, 2008)

Tottenham agree Giovani Dos Santos deal with Barcelona



> Tottenham have agreed a deal to sign Giovani dos Santos from Barcelona.
> 
> The Mexican, who can play in midfield or attack, will sign a five-year contract in a move which will cost an initial £4.7m and could rise to £8.6m.
> 
> Barcelona have retained the right to 20% of any fee should the 19-year-old move on from Spurs in the first two years of his spell with the club.



*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/7440216.stm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2008)

ZOMG!Dos santos for just 8.6 million?Thats a bargain  too bad he went to the wrong side of London


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 6, 2008)

Dos Santos is a talent, but there were doubts about his temprament at Barcelona. It was being said that he had grown too big for his boots, and was demanding a wage increase. Spurs are buying astutely this time around though - first Modric, now Dos Santos.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope I am wrong but I believe that the Nasri deal has stalled Both parties wanted it to be done before Euro08 but there is not conformation yet.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2008)

Milan to open Drogba talks

AC Milan claim they have been given permission by Chelsea to open negotiations with striker Didier Drogba.

*www.4thegame.com/club/chelsea-fc/news/219206/milan_to_open_drogba_talks.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Daniel Alves moves to Barcelona from Sevilla*

*goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=726076



> Dani Alves is on the verge of signing for the Blaugrana. A deal has been reached but just a few minor details need to be fixed before pen can be put to paper.
> 
> Barcelona have managed to strike a deal with Sevilla for Alves following a six hour meeting between Blaugrana and Rojiblanco directors.
> 
> Txiki Begiristain and Marc Ingla met with Sevilla president Jose Maria Del Nido and both parties decided to agree on a €32 million deal which could rise to €35 million depending on how well the wing-back does at Camp Nou.



Aaron Ramsey decides to join Arsenal



> Cardiff City have announced that Aaron Ramsey has decided to join Arsenal.
> 
> The in-demand midfielder was given the choice of moving to either the Gunners, Manchester United or Everton after all three Premier League clubs agreed a £5m fee with the Welsh club.
> 
> Speaking to BBC Radio Wales, chairman Peter Ridsdale revealed that the 17-year-old had opted to move to North London and described the deal as "the best cash offer".



*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_3672264,00.html


----------



## hullap (Jun 10, 2008)

^ Wtf


----------



## Rahim (Jun 10, 2008)

Chelsea must be mad to hear Alves moving to Barcelona. Good move for bith but Ramsey deciding to join Arsenal 
I dont know how talented he is, but under Wenger he surely will be a good player.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2008)

Ya unlike Nasri


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2008)

This time around Chelsea decided not to give in to Sevilla's ridiculous demands, and so they've already signed up Bosingwa, the Portuguese international.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2008)

Ian Wright on Ronaldo situation.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/sunsport_columnists/article1269000.ece
Nice read

Pictures of Ronaldo meeting with Real officials.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1274830.ece


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 12, 2008)

*Scolari to become Blues boss*

*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_3678920,00.html


----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2008)

A Very Good Move by Chelsea.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 12, 2008)

yup a good move by chelsea


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2008)

Big Phil is coming to town!!!  Go Blues!!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 12, 2008)

scolari is the right man for the job. totally awesome!!! and to add to at, carvalho, lampard and ferriera have announced that they are stayin!!! drogba hasnt said he will stay though. c'valho and ferriera have decided to stay due to the arrival of scolari, i think.


----------



## hullap (Jun 12, 2008)

,
got quite a challenge next year


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2008)

^^Add to that the possibility of Ronaldo leaving(or worse,going on a strike)


----------



## hullap (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ i dont care about ronaldo
hes just a arrogant selfish biatch


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^^ i dont care about ronaldo
> hes just a arrogant selfish biatch



U shud hv said dat wen he scored 42 goals for u last season


----------



## hullap (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ lol i never liked him
itll be better if we get a good forward,
the torres types

and BTW, if u remember the time larrson played here ( i seriously doubt this, dunno why ) for long enough he could have scored more then that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^^ lol i never liked him
> i dont care about ronaldo
> hes just a arrogant selfish biatch


LOL!Seriously.
He hasn't even left yet,and the prawn sandwich brigade have turned their backs on him.
At least think about his 42 goals this season and 3 trophies he won for Manure on his own.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^^ lol i never liked him
> itll be better if we get a good forward,
> the torres types
> 
> and BTW, if u remember the time larrson played here ( i seriously doubt this, dunno why ) for long enough he could have scored more then that



Dude, wake up!! For the past 2 seasons ManU's game has been based around that Portuguese whinger!! Larsson was 35 when he came to ManU and not even Fergie could have made him play for 90 minutes in every match. It's not easy to score 42 goals in the Premier League, so don't expect those kind of figures to be reached by any player next season. If ManU let the whinger leave, who'll take his place?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^^ i dont care about ronaldo
> hes just a arrogant selfish biatch


Sour Grapes , perhaps?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2008)

Portugal ready to approach Carlos Queiroz *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1285274.ece


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Portugal ready to approach Carlos Queiroz *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1285274.ece




Ahh!!! Happy Holidays, Fergie!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 13, 2008)

Take a dig at us .. while it lasts 
IMO, both of them r not going anywhere


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 13, 2008)

ron was the one of the main reasons y we lost the pl last season. if it wasnt for those 42 goals then we would have won!! even though ron may leave, at least thank him for wat he's done so far.
with the kind of money they would get for ron, they could easily afford ribery or bentley. ramsey would have been a good addition considering the long run though.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 13, 2008)

Ronaldo has some flaws... 
but whatever he is .. he has done a good job for united & i praise him & thank him for that.
& if he wants to leave now he may leave.. though the glazers wont let him go easily.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Take a dig at us .. while it lasts
> IMO, both of them r not going anywhere



Make hay while the sun shines!! That's the beauty of dis game!! 
By the looks of it, ur prized asset could be playing in the whites of Real Madrid next season! As for Quieroz, who cares???? 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> though the glazers wont let him go easily.


The Glazers said that they'd rather let him rot in the stands than sell him. That comment probably incensed Ronaldo and made him even more determined to leave. Hell, even FIFA hv declared that Madrid are doing nothing wrong!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 13, 2008)

scolari will b given an unlimited budget to bring the best players to stamford bridge. phil will target kaka, ribery, torres and is ready to pay 60m for kaka.

an unlimited budget!!!- how like abramovich!!!
as long as roman is with us, v have no probs with the $money$



abh1shek said:


> Hell, even FIFA hv declared that Madrid are doing nothing wrong!!


yeah wat r madrid doin wrong anyway?? they r ready to pay, and ron is willing to leave. wats the matter with fergie?? anyway one things for sure- alex wont b havin much champagne next year!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> As for Quieroz, who cares????
> 
> !


Quieroz had an important hand in bringing Portugese stars to Manure.He gave immense support to Ronaldo after the feud with RVN and his father's death.IMO Ronlado would not have been half as good for United if not for Quieroz.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Quieroz had an important hand in bringing Portugese stars to Manure.He gave immense support to Ronaldo after the feud with RVN and his father's death.IMO Ronlado would not have been half as good for United if not for Quieroz.




Oh yes, the Portuguese link. But the departure of Ronaldo will affect ManU a LOT more than the departure of Quieroz. As for Quieroz, if he takes up a managerial post sumwhere else, I believe it will be a repeat of his Real Madrid debacle - "the worst Real Madrid coach ever", remember??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2008)

Arsenal closes Ramsey deal.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1289565.ece
For 5 million he better be good


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 14, 2008)

ramsey is a true talent. he will bcom a big star in the future. ars r fortunate to get him. 5 mn is a bit overpriced though.

deco has verbally agreed to join chelsea. good news. lets hope he doesnt change his mind.
drogba cools chelsea exit- his close friends have revealed that he has decided to stay at chelsea. but i wont b sure until trans season is over. u can never trust boneheads like him.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 14, 2008)

no way .... i will pay Roman some money to sell Drogba. with the attitude he showed towards the end of last season he simply sud not be there. he scores off n on and is never dependable.
Deco is fine though he is already 30.i wud v preferred Karim Benzema.
If we get David Villa, Obafemi Martins and Zlatan Ibrahimovic in place to Sheva n Drogba ... its bliss  and a few good youngsters below the age of 18 so that they can play post 2012 whn the quota rules sets in. 
 i know i v sent tempers boiling among non Chelsea fellas


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2008)

^^No.Thanks for the good laugh

Ronaldo deal done weeks ago?
*news.google.co.in/news/url?sa=t&ct...211013&usg=AFQjCNFelMk-0N06Si4Z7ufYjh7cmLaLBg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 15, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Quieroz had an important hand in bringing Portugese stars to Manure.He gave immense support to Ronaldo after the feud with RVN and his father's death.IMO Ronlado would not have been half as good for United if not for Quieroz.


 
Guys can we stop with this lame manure & arse stuff..  if u'll agree otherwise we can go on with this childish stuff forever...

I agree Queiroz has been good but people come & go .. the club is more important..

& if ronaldo wants to leave for some obscene money like 75 million or 100 million
then we should let him go.. we can buy 2 good youngsters & pay off some of our debt.. ..


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 15, 2008)

hey everyone's just talkin bout ronaldo talk bout smbdy else guys sm new players like cesc fabregas!!!!


----------



## hullap (Jun 16, 2008)

^ he doesnt want to leave the ar$eslol so why talk about him


----------



## Rahim (Jun 16, 2008)

@rage: To tell you what ,everybody here wants to pull United's leg  People here are taking their chances in Fortune-Telling & Speculation Marketing ,etc.
Yah i concede the situation with Ronaldo is of a concern,you just dont sell your best asset 
Let them make hay ehile its still sunshine.
What are you going to talk about Fabregas,anyway?

BTW Welcome to ThinkDigit Forum.


----------



## hullap (Jun 16, 2008)

^ 9:39am


----------



## Rahim (Jun 16, 2008)

^ Whats that mean hullap babu


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2008)

@rage-There is not a lot to talk about Cesc off the pitch unlike the winker who isn't even picking up SAF's phone .


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 16, 2008)

well i am not pointing out that talk only bout cesc but any other player or anything.... i am saying this coz i *HATE* Ronaldo!! well u cud talk bout any 1 else i just dont even like to see his name anywhere... well anything else but *NOT*
RONALDO....
plzzz dis is a suggestion


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 16, 2008)

^^youll have to live with it man. u r talkin abt a future legend. u just cant stop talkin abt ron. mayb if he moves to madrid then youll hear less abt him. for now ull have to live with it.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 16, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^youll have to live with it man. u r talkin abt a future legend.


Did I read it correctly?
A Chelsea fan with that  honest reply. 
There are many who still say he is an average player after all he has done and won in the last season( i hear them saying Eboue is better than Ronaldo  ).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ( i hear them saying Eboue is better than Ronaldo  ).


Well thats a bit untrue
Maybe in acting as an ass on the pitch.


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 16, 2008)

WTF is happenning there? All BPL matches will be played at the same time from now on! 

*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/main.jhtml?xml=/sport/2008/06/16/nosplit/ufnprem116.xml


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 17, 2008)

Vyasram said:


> WTF is happenning there? All BPL matches will be played at the same time from now on!
> 
> *www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/main.jhtml?xml=/sport/2008/06/16/nosplit/ufnprem116.xml



if this is true.. then this is a stupid move...  looka like i'll be watchin only MU matches



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Well thats a bit untrue
> Maybe in acting as an ass on the pitch.



am i readin this corretly... 

"a bit untrue"

only a bit.. u have to be off ur rockers to say that man


----------



## iinfi (Jun 17, 2008)

u folks following Euro or not???
why no mention abt it ?? 
i v gut feeling Holland will throw their match tonite to Kick France n Italy out!! 
wat say?


----------



## hullap (Jun 17, 2008)

^ Already a thread for euro discussions


----------



## Rahim (Jun 17, 2008)

Luis Fabiano: I Want Roma Move


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 17, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Did I read it correctly?
> A Chelsea fan with that  honest reply.
> There are many who still say he is an average player after all he has done and won in the last season( i hear them saying Eboue is better than Ronaldo  ).


ronaldo is a talent and u cant deny that. he does act like an ass sumtimes i.e diving, unnecessary tricks etc. but still he has skills and with age he may overcome those bad habits of his. i really hate adebayor, eboue, gallas, flamini and drogba.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 18, 2008)

Every player has its flaws but the people goes on talking as if he only has limitations rather than accepting that he is the beast player in the world at the moment. If someone hates him, then thats another story.
Even i dont like Drogba , but that wont force me to say he is a worthless player.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha, Kaka has refused to go to Stamford Bridge.

*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1307318.ece

Spurs target Podolski.

*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1307189.ece


----------



## Rahim (Jun 18, 2008)

Spurs targetting Podolski & CIty wanting ROnaldinho gets me a stomach ache due to laughing too much


----------



## hullap (Jun 18, 2008)

^


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 18, 2008)

Ronaldinho is line for a shock £20m switch to join David Beckham at LA Galaxy. (Daily Star) comment- ha ha ha ha ha

Tottenham could be getting new owners, with a Middle East syndicate ready to offer upwards of £250m for the North London club. (Daily Mirror)

Former Chelsea assistant manager Henk Ten Cate could make a Premier League return as manager of Blackburn, despite agreeing to take over at Greek side Panathinaikos. (The Guardian)

During filming for a new advert Liverpool striker Fernando Torres was spotted next to Rupert's Tower, an ancient building featured on rivals Everton's club badge, much to the delight of Toffees fans. (Daily Star)

al these from *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/gossip_and_transfers/7460535.stm

i just remembered. in my school, there was a girl named chelsea and a boy named arsen. cool, no?


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Spurs targetting Podolski & CIty wanting ROnaldinho gets me a stomach ache due to laughing too much





hullap said:


> ^



Well, I seriosuly have a question....Why you support ManU?? 

Just because its a big club?? or may be the first club which you came to know was ManU as they're good........All the Indians support the Big 4 just because they lead the EPL and no-one has got enough guts to support a small/mediocre club. One thing I like about the Europeans is that the smallest club also has its own fan following. May be you support them because you admire their football but that doesn't mean you'll make fun of ManC & Tottenham.

Is there anything wrong if they're targetting Ronaldinho & Lukas Podolski??

And who knows the future....May be these clubs whom you call 'small' (and make fun if they're keen on buying big players) may become 'big' and kick the a$$ of the current so called 'big clubs'.....

Get a life dude...There is nothing wrong & funny if they're chasing good players.

And yes, I support the Gunners just because they don't 'buy'....They search for talent and transform them.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> One thing I like about the Europeans is that the smallest club also has its own fan following.


 Ya but only because they live there.It is all right to support any club as long as you dont turn your back on it in lean periods.I am eager too see ManUre brigade's reaction when their lean time comes.


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya but only because they live there.


Yes I know but downlooking other clubs who are trying to achieve big isn't good.....


----------



## hullap (Jun 18, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, I seriosuly have a question....Why you support ManU??
> 
> Just because its a big club?? or may be the first club which you came to know was ManU as they're good........All the Indians support the Big 4 just because they lead the EPL and no-one has got enough guts to support a small/mediocre club. One thing I like about the Europeans is that the smallest club also has its own fan following. May be you support them because you admire their football but that doesn't mean you'll make fun of ManC & Tottenham.
> 
> ...


first of all, i was laughing at rahim's comment
and then, i never said that its wrong for these clubs to look for players
being in the EPL or any league's top division is HARD, its Damn HARD,
and i repect it
and you vimal,
ive supported ManUtd all my life. and shall continue to do so,
now STFU and GTFO


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2008)

hullap said:


> first of all, i was laughing at rahim's comment
> and then, i never said that its wrong for these clubs to look for players


Well...you laughed as if they don't deserve those players and all the Football leagues in the world should be ruled by a handful of 'big clubs' with 'big players'.....This is what Rahim meant.....Srry if I misinterpret it.....


hullap said:


> being in the EPL or any league's top division is HARD, its Damn HARD,
> and i repect it


When did I say its easy?


hullap said:


> and you *name*,


He doesn't like his name to be posted....


hullap said:


> ive supported ManUtd all my life. and shall continue to do so,


We've no problems with that....


hullap said:


> now STFU and GTFO


Full forms post kiya kar...pata nahi kya bachcho ki tareh STFU, GTFO karta rehta hai.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2008)

hullap said:


> first of all, i was laughing at rahim's comment
> and then, i never said that its wrong for these clubs to look for players
> being in the EPL or any league's top division is HARD, its Damn HARD,
> and i repect it
> ...


Thats not even my real name,so dont use it
Why are you pissed so bad?I didnt take any names,and btw. its really easy to say that when your team is sitting on 2 trophies


----------



## Rahim (Jun 19, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, I seriosuly have a question....Why you support ManU??
> 
> Just because its a big club?? or may be the first club which you came to know was ManU as they're good........All the Indians support the Big 4 just because they lead the EPL and no-one has got enough guts to support a small/mediocre club. One thing I like about the Europeans is that the smallest club also has its own fan following. May be you support them because you admire their football but that doesn't mean you'll make fun of ManC & Tottenham.
> 
> ...


Dimaag mein  zyada zor mat de mere bhai. Baal ka khaal mat nikaal. . Raai ka pahaad mat banaa. Samjhaaa.

I am laughing at their audacity and courage(false believe) that they can sign Ronaldinho & Podolski as if no big club wants them, as if they are rejects!!!
Milan/Chelsea/Inter are interested in Ronaldinho but the City Officials are just saying like he will arrive at Manchester Airport and start training with them!!!
I dont want to elaborate my point to a person who gets hot up just bcoz he just doent understand my comment and rather question as why I support United. Its not a crime damn you!!!
If i may remind you yes Wenger moulds players but first he buys most of  them from French Clubs and then start his process. Go and see from where players like Sagna, Adebayor, Flamini, Fabregas, Almunia, Van Persie, Walcott,Gallas, Toure,etc. came from? From the Academy,right? They are the 1st choice playing 11. So how many from the academy? Hypocrisy?

Its not a crime to support United just like its no big deal if someone supports Chelsea/Arsenal/Liverpool/or any damn club, I dont give a hoot about it.
Just see i dont use the stupid names of the clubs like others do.

If you support Arsenal bcoz they dont "buy" but mould players, then start supporting Ajax bcoz they are the best in doing that 

Dont compare my comments with other United fans like hullap for I dont hate any Club or Player for that matter. My comments are well mine and mine only.

Here is the link where you can see how many players Wenger has bought and how many came through the Academy

If any fan listen to such news then he/she is bound to chuckle at them, dont they?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> If i may remind you yes Wenger moulds players but first he buys most of  them from French Clubs and then start his process. Go and see from where players like Sagna, Adebayor, Flamini, Fabregas, Almunia, Van Persie, Walcott,Gallas, Toure,etc. came from? From the Academy,right? They are the 1st choice playing 11. So how many from the academy? Hypocrisy?


Premier League has many of Arsenal Academy graduates Stuart Taylor,Bently, Pennent,Hoyte are some of the players Arsenal Academy has given to footballing world.Its not our fault if the english kids(most) are busy playing xbox or watching big brother.
The majority of Arsenal players come from scouting system which is the best in the world.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 19, 2008)

^^^Very well said Rahim vai.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 19, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Premier League has many of Arsenal Academy graduates Stuart Taylor,Bently, Pennent,Hoyte are some of the players Arsenal Academy has given to footballing world.Its not our fault if the english kids(most) are busy playing xbox or watching big brother.
> The majority of Arsenal players come from scouting system which is the best in the world.


I agree with you partially but how many among them have Wenger put faith in? Its got nothing to do with English players. Wenger prefers quick players in every position which, i am afraid. home grown players dont possess.
Damn these English players are shop-lifters & burglars. Just search for Kieron Dyer & brother of SWF Bradley Wright-Philips I cant believe they do those things despite being paid reasonably.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Damn these English players are shop-lifters & burglars. Just search for Kieron Dyer & brother of SWF Bradley Wright-Philips I cant believe they do those things despite being paid reasonably.


Barton is in jail for 6 months for assault.

*Man City pwns AC Milan's bid for Ronaldinho *


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Damn these English players are shop-lifters & burglars. Just search for *Kieron Dyer* & brother of SWF Bradley Wright-Philips I cant believe they do those things despite being paid reasonably.


The other player was Nathan Dyer....not Kieron Dyer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2008)

*Ronaldo:Ill leave Utd. for Real.*


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 20, 2008)

^^^ That's so rare. TheSun with quotes.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 20, 2008)

Switzerland's railway staff will now wear yellow vests instead of orange ones after Dutch fans followed a worker onto the tracks as they thought he was a football fan. (Daily Telegraph)


----------



## hullap (Jun 20, 2008)

^ HAHAHAHAHHAHAAA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2008)

*Barcelona claim to have sealed Adebayor deal for 22.5 million pounds*
This looks like usual spanish club antics but if this is true,we have robbed Barcelona.If they give Eto'o + cash in return it would be even better


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ if thats really true, then u guys r lucky.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2008)

if adebayor deal is true.. then arsenal are making good profit


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2008)

Arsenal are also reported to be asking Yaya Toure+5 million for Hleb.With his replacement Nasri at hand this could be a good deal too.Toure Yaya will fill the gap left by Flamini.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2008)

New Nike Advert "Take It To The Next Level" 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=wItKyTltJWM

KICK ASS ad.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2008)

^^I love you for that ad


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^I love you for that ad


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 22, 2008)

super ad man.... just love it


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 22, 2008)

that ad is totally cool i love it. nike sure know how to make some good ads!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2008)

It is partially so good because of the club that player plays for 8)

*Ex-MK Dons boss Paul Ince is Blackburn's new manager*


----------



## hullap (Jun 22, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> New Nike Advert "Take It To The Next Level"
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=wItKyTltJWM
> 
> KICK ASS ad.



saw it on tv once, cool ad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2008)

Shot of Wenger and Zizou in the crowd tonight,wonder what is Le Boss looking for.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 23, 2008)

Looking for a good performance from Fabregas, i think. Surprise to see Zidane, though. Maybe he was looking out for Materazzi!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2008)

^^Fabregas was the best player by a mile yesterday,and the way he handled the penalty was great.
If he had started Spain would have won in 90 mins.

New news on Adebayor situation.
*thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1327366.ece
Now I think that it is just paper talk.Adebayor hasn't been quoted once about what he wants.Sometime ago he said he was staying, at the official website and this is what I'll believe.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 23, 2008)

i watched andrei arshavin and i think he is a gr8 talent. i was really impressed by him.

the atrocities of the media:- (BBC, to be exact)
in an interview with arsene wenger, he was asked abt the russia holland game. he was also asked abt wat he thought of arshavin. wenger talked highly abt the russian and praised him well.
next day gossip column- "arsenal linked with arshavin"
this shows how those media ppl cling onto the slightest hint of interest shown by managers towards players.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2008)

Arshavin snubs Arsenal
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1328041.ece
WTF we never showed any interest in him in first place.
Another piece of junk
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1329176.ece

With so much sh1t in newspapers this transfer window,I even doubt the Ronaldo stories

Samir Nasri's personal website says the Arsenal deal is completed
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1330310.ece
but there is no conformation on the club's site yet.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 24, 2008)

most of wat appears on the The Sun *www.thesun.co.uk are carp...

I feel signing scolari was a mistake and his only aim is to make money quickly nothing else. 
you cud judge by wat he said publicly. whether he said it or was it jus media speculation i dont know.
one thing i know is he is no good whn his team is losing. we saw whn portugal were losing he didnt even step up from his seat. all he was doing was sitting in his dug out n blabbering !! i think its a howler singing ... bigger howler than Sheva
wat say?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 24, 2008)

^You are out of your mind iinfi !!!
Just look at his records and then try not to be biased. He is one the best out there. Turning Portugal into perennial big boys in tournaments (just dont be short-sighted and judge him as his team losing in Euro). He won the World Cup with Brazil,right.

He is a great coach and he inspires players 

Just look at Holland. How they were unable to do anything against Russia. Will that make Van Basten a bad coach?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2008)

What about his experience at club level?AFAIK his last club job was Cruzerio in 2001 and suddenly he is put in the most competitive league in the world.I somewhat agree with iinfi(not with sheva part)

Sky Sports have removed the Nasri deal news from their website and there is still no conformation from the club.Wonder whats going on


----------



## iinfi (Jun 24, 2008)

nope ... not out of my senses 

Scolari may b able to form a winning combination and the team mite well get off to winning starts. but will he be able to sustain it? whn the team is losing, does he have the ability to make suitable changes n make the team resilient?? i highly doubt it.
i understand being a team manager is 20% talent n 80% luck. you make a subs n they score 2 goals in 10 mins and you become the manager of the week. and if the same sub makes a blunder or worse still leaves a gaping hole in mid-field which the opponents exploit ... you get a kick in the @ss.
being a national team coach n a club coach are completely different ball games.
i doubt whether he will be able to keep the spirits of the team high all thru the season n keep 80% of the players happy, and will be able to keep a check on the egos of top stars.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 24, 2008)

there is nothing abt nasri on arsenal home page. but anyway i dont think arsenal wud discuss things publicly. this summer chelsea has been at the centre stage of the transfer window.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2008)

The sun now reports that official conformation will be there in a couple of days.Lets see how much truth is in it.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 25, 2008)

liverpool to start work on new stadium in Stanley Park.

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/7472111.stm

Manchester United assistant manager Carlos Queiroz has not ruled out replacing Luis Felipe Scolari as Portugal's national boss. 

Wesley Sneijder has ruled out a move to Manchester United as part of the deal that brings Ronaldo to Real Madrid, saying he wants to stay at the Bernebeu.

Barcelona have made the capture of Arsenal striker Emmanuel Adebayor their top priority.

Real Madrid hope to announce the signing of Ronaldo on 7 July.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 25, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Real Madrid hope to announce the signing of Ronaldo on 7 July.


 
Good Luck!


----------



## iinfi (Jun 25, 2008)

7 July ?? 
_muhorath nikala kya pundit se_


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 26, 2008)

iinfi said:


> 7 July ??
> _muhorath nikala kya pundit se_



i saw this on BBC sport website.
if ronaldo leaves, then we will surely dominate the premier league after a few signings- deco or arshavin (the latter is preferable bcoz he is young), ibrahimovic or (and) d. villa.

crouch has now come out into the transfer rumors sites as he is being chased by spurs and arsenal who r looking for a replacement for adebayor.

adebayor will b payed £ 120,000 a week if he stays at arsenal. (this is really overpaying him i.m.o i dont think he is worth paying that much.)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2008)

^^Don't even bother to read newspapers about Arsenal's pay structure.Only a few people inside the club know about it.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 27, 2008)

adebayor- "im staying at arsenal"
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7477527.stm

Former France defender Lilian Thuram has a heart problem which will delay a move to Paris Saint-Germain and could end his career. 

Former Chelsea boss Avram Grant has revealed the Blues are tracking Russia midfielder Yuri Zhirkov.
(now that he is no longer at the club, can't he keep his mouth shut)

England's top clubs could be banned from the Champions League unless they clear their debts as Uefa president Michel Platini wants sides who are in the red to be prevented from entering Europe's top competition.

Wantaway stars Frank Lampard and Didier Drogba have been told by team-mate John Obi Mikel that life will go on at Chelsea without them. 

all these from BBC.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Adebayor U-Turn!!!*



> Conflicting messages are coming out of Arsenal after striker Emmanuel Adebayor pledged his long-term future to the club at midday, before just over an hour later, in an interview with Sky Sports News, conceding he could still sign for Milan.
> 
> The assembled press must have thought Adebayor was set for a stay at Emirates Stadium after his press conference, but when quizzed later on whether there was any chance of a move to Milan he replied: "Nothing has been decided yet. We will decide next week." ....



*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_3746526,00.html


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 28, 2008)

Cristiano Ronaldo is on the brink of a remarkable U-turn to declare his allegiance to Manchester United as he is unhappy with Real Madrid's public quibbling. (Daily Express)

Portugal want Manchester United assistant Carlos Queiroz as their new manager. (Daily Star)

hey guys check out this video- *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/skills/7296958.stm its a tutorial for performing the ronaldo chop. listen to the song that plays. i want to know the name of the song, its really catchy and i like it. if u know the name, then please tell me. im sure that the others will like it as well.


----------



## sebipo (Jun 30, 2008)

Of course um nd arsenal fan. Cnt wait 4 nxt season to get the premier league nd  champions league frm man u. Theo walcot wil be in the startin line up. He reminds me of henry those days.  
Our new signin *carlos vella* he wil start scoring nd he wil nt be stopped by any1 nt even ferdinand


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2008)

^^Theo has got the No. 14 jersey so it looks like Wenger has big plans for him.
But where is Samir Nasri


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2008)

@ Third eye who <slang> deleted his post.
Go away

Edit:thank you


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 30, 2008)

Why did this thread got unstickied?


----------



## Indyan (Jun 30, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners you have been a member for a forum long enough to know better than abusing another fellow member. 
As far as why this thread got unstickied :
We are trying to reduce the number of sticky threads, as there were too many. After deliberation we decided to unsticky several threads across the forum - this being one of them.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 30, 2008)

@Indyan: I reported that post (Post #2649)because i just wanted it to be deleted and didn't wanna see someone banned. Please unban arsenal_gunners. We are friends. 

And Arsenal_Gunners: Don't write those words in public, use pm instead.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 30, 2008)

hey indyan, did u change arsenal_gunners' user title? "in shameful misery". did u do it? come on man plz unban him. im sure he has learnt his lesson. besides, he is no VG!!


----------



## Indyan (Jun 30, 2008)

Since 3rd eye has decided to let it go, I have put lifted it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow.So I use a term for the act third eye did and I am banned for ABUSING without a warning.While the guy hasn't even been warned about deleting his post after it has been replied.

No wonder,so many people complain about the sinking standard of moderation in digit.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 30, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> While the guy hasn't even been warned about deleting his post after it has been replied.



Why should i get warning?
I deleted my post before u replied to it. I found it useless.
And i reported your post because u used that word in public. I just wanted your post to be deleted and didn't wanna see you banned.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2008)

^^You deleted it after I replied
now don't drag the thread off topic anymore please.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 30, 2008)

*Cut this offtopic fight please. *


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 1, 2008)

Chelsea have signed up Deco from FC Barcelona!!! 



> 30.06.2008
> Chelsea Football Club is delighted to confirm the signing of Deco from FC Barcelona.



*www.chelseafc.com/page/LandingPage/0,,10268~1031634,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2008)

Lampard out,surely?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 1, 2008)

I think so....


----------



## iinfi (Jul 1, 2008)

Deco : age 31 (in august)
Ballack: age 32 (in september)
lamps: age 30 (future ???)
hmmm....
Mikel John Obi age 21
Essien (age 25)
common sense says the youngsters sud be played more and the likes of Ballack n Deco sud be sparingly used.
i say this keeping in mind the future of the club!!! if Essien n Obi dont get enough chances this season they are sure to leave in Jan or end of season!! 
Karim Benzema wud v been a better option!!! 
though i initially thought Deco is a good bet i now feel Deco cant fit in the formation which Chelsea plays. he doesnt have the physical presence.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 1, 2008)

This is a clear indication that some big names in that mid-field would leave The Brigde.
I cant believe it would be Lampard. How can that be!!! I am sure his contract issue would be resolved. If not, then Chelsea's Board Room "Officials" are doing a bad job.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2008)

If the English quota gets in effect by 2011 Chelsea are_ <slang>_.I can't see Scolari giving Chelsea's English reserves a chance.The likes of Sinclair and Sidwell would be left to rot.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 1, 2008)

On the contrary, Scott Sinclair is most likely to break into the first team dis season


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 1, 2008)

now that deco is here, mourinho will b more determined than ever to sign lampard. if lampard leaves, then v will play our usual 4-5-1 formation. joe on the right. malouda/kalou on the left. essien and ballack will play the central midfield. deco will b an attacking midfielder. drogba will play alone up front. mikel can b played occasionally along with sinclair and the others. sidwell will probably leave to villa park. in the coming transfer season, v can try and sign some youngsters. that wud take care of the problems, i think. wud it?

Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich would apparently pay £85m for Fernando Torres if given any encouragement by Liverpool. (Daily Star)
this is really amusing. i dont know whether to laugh or cry. for that money, all it takes is liverpools consent and its as good as done! but isnt that too much for torres? abram cud use that money for the development of youths.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 1, 2008)

beta testing said:


> abram cud use that money for the development of youths.



thats what is never going to happen.. roman wants instant success...& thats why i hate chelsea. the day it is run like a proper club.. which has to actually care abt profit & loss ... & is run like a business.... i wont hold anything against them..what chelsea is doin is tryin to buy trophies...which is not good for football or the neutrals....

this is an age old debate so i will not say anything more...

Deco has joined chelsea... i really like him... so now i do have a reason to watch chelsea.. for at least the 1st few months


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone else expecting Deco to flop?I mean he is 30, and like Sheva,too old to adopt to PL's pace


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 2, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Anyone else expecting Deco to flop?I mean he is 30, and like Sheva,too old to adopt to PL's pace


there is a definite possibility... but ballack has adopted... & i think deco will too..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Anyone else expecting Deco to flop?I mean he is 30, and like Sheva,too old to adopt to PL's pace



Look at Michael Ballack now!! Heck, when Fergie signed Larsson he was 35 yrs old but he didn't have any problems in adapting to the pace of the PL!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 2, 2008)

liverpool increase barry bid to 15 mn.
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/a/aston_villa/7450271.stm

Germany striker Lukas Podolski, one of the stars of Euro 2008, is set to move from Bayern Munich to Cologne for 15 million euros.

Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich has told new boss Luiz Felipe Scolari that at least one Russian should be at the club. He has to sign either Arshavin, Zhirkov, Akinfeyev or Pavlyuchenko.

Brazil playmaker Ronaldinho has openly admitted he would love to join Luiz Felipe Scolari at Chelsea from Barcelona. "If this opportunity to work with him again comes off it will be beautiful," he said. (The Sun)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2008)

WTF!Kanu Arsenal's 13th greatest player
*www.arsenal.com/article.asp?thisNa...ne&Title=Gunners'+Greatest+Players+-+13.+Kanu
Even a great player like David O' Leary is at 14.Lol really funny.

*Arsenal signs Tom Cruise.*


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 3, 2008)

Man City complete record Jo deal

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/m/man_city/7442429.stm

Milan end interest in Adebayor.

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7486111.stm

Russian journalist Stefan Chaushyan says that Zenit St Petersburg playmaker Andrei Arshavin has agreed personal terms with Chelsea and will sign for the club this week.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 3, 2008)

Not chelsea man!!Arshavin wont get a match there and end up in the bench the whole season.He's already 27, what a waste!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2008)

Chelsea should rather try to provide some decent service to Europe's top striker Sheva than getting a 27 year old.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 3, 2008)

India planning to qualify for the 2018 world cup.AAh..finally some light.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel Alves Signs For Barca for a fee of £23.5million

*www.4thegame.com/club/chelsea-fc/news/219974/alves_signs_for_barca.html

this will be a good signing.. cuz Alves is one of the best RB's in the world right now

Hughes upbeat on Ronaldinho


*www.4thegame.com/club/manchester-city-fc/news/219979/hughes_upbeat_on_ronaldinho.html

kya yaar.. now city will play elano, Jo  & ronaldinho.... if they play to their potential... (sad to say this ) but MC  will be an exciting attacking team to watch



dreamcatcher said:


> India planning to qualify for the 2018 world cup.AAh..finally some light.




ya right.... with current situation & the famous bengal football association(IFA).. this is impossible... & some people now want Houghton out... just dont get me started on this..


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 3, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Not chelsea man!!Arshavin wont get a match there and end up in the bench the whole season.He's already 27, what a waste!!


not really. arshavin will b played along with deco, lampard and ballack. i suppose essien n mikel will b playin less often. there r rumors abt essien leavin the club. this should never happen. essien is young and is the fittest man in the club. he is a gr8 passer and can shoot quite well. lamps, deco and ballack r gettin old. when deco and ballack retire, arshavin, mikel and essien will be seeing more matchtime. wat is being done is, we r building a team that can flourish in the present and future as well.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2008)

beta testing said:


> not really. arshavin will b played along with deco, lampard and ballack. i suppose essien n mikel will b playin less often. there r rumors abt essien leavin the club. this should never happen. essien is young and is the fittest man in the club. he is a gr8 passer and can shoot quite well. lamps, deco and ballack r gettin old. when deco and ballack retire, arshavin, mikel and essien will be seeing more matchtime. wat is being done is, we r building a team that can flourish in the present and future as well.



ur thinking is like a Football manager 2008 game....u cant have 6 talented CM's in one team.
arshavin & essien are not 19 year olds that they will be happy to sit on the bench...
they will want gametime... remember u can play only 2 or 3 CM's...
so it isnt going to happen.. & if it does.. then the benchwarmers wont be a happy lot. & in the end it will harm chelsea...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 3, 2008)

deco,lampard,ballack and arshavin?? how many playmakers in the team??the first three are indispensible and are playing.Arshavin will be tested against weak teams and his performance shall determine the outcome of his chelsea career.Arsenal would have benifitted from arshavin.Hes made for arsenals style fo play.Fabregas and Arshavin could have made a deadly duo.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 4, 2008)

@beta-testing: Buddy you are living in a fantasyworld where if given a chance, you will play 6 CM in the same team!!! Thank God you are not a Chelsea Coach 
The result will be team in-fighting (remember Ballack a couple of seasons ago), ego clash.
Chelsea plays best whn playing 4-3-3 and you cant accomodate too many CM in that. You too need a Defensive MF to get the balance right.
Arshavin is no slouch who will be tested against weaker teams. He has shown in the Euros hat he will play week-in-week-out. As aboout Chelsea signing him, its a farce bcoz he has openly plegded his desire to join Barcelona and the Catalan Giant will not miss this oppurtunity as they are in "cleaning the house" mode.

Ronaldo wwill go for surgry this weekend on his ankle,


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2008)

Another big money flop goes in the Chelsea history books.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1379057.ece


----------



## Rahim (Jul 4, 2008)

^This is old news buddy. Veron cost them the same


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2008)

Crespo wasn't actually a FLOP, he just didn't fit in with the footballing philosophy of Mourinho. As for Veron, if he was able to fool Fergie into buying him, he could have fooled anyone in the world


----------



## Rahim (Jul 4, 2008)

Veron was class when he played for United in The Champions League where the pace was more suited to his passing, but couldnt cut it in BPL.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 4, 2008)

i dont mean that v r gonna play all midfielders at the same time. every person cant play every game. wat im trying to say is- normal CMs- deco, ballack- front. essien- defensive. and in some games, arshavin will come instead of them. i say this considering that lampard and makelele will leave. if lamps doesnt leave, then deco will bcome an unecessary signing.

there r talks abt robinho comin to SB. if drogba leaves, fine. otherwise not. v dont want him becoming another crespo.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 4, 2008)

> Five Italian players have been charged over alleged match-fixing of last season's Serie A fixtures between Atalanta and relegated Livorno.
> More


damn damn damn damn damn !!! had this news come out before the Euro.... u know wat the result wud v been !! don't you


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2008)

Schweinsteiger owned post Euro.
*youtube.com/watch?v=bHIjcQp57J8
Must watch


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Schweinsteiger owned post Euro.
> *youtube.com/watch?v=bHIjcQp57J8
> Must watch


Poor lad


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Schweinsteiger owned post Euro.
> *youtube.com/watch?v=bHIjcQp57J8
> Must watch


ROFLMAO..........


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!

hey im postin this but everone must have watched this.. van der vaart farting 

*youtube.com/watch?v=5dKEd9QmDJ4

the saga continues.. now CR7's sister says he's stayin

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={C7DF7CEC-3BC3-4859-A3FD-FE4AAD215DD8}&newsid=6613192

Fergie is furious becuz.. ronaldo's backed queiroz in becoming portugal coach


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 5, 2008)

WTH..scolari now rooting for Ronaldinho.LOL.chelsea wants to be the next real madrid now.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 5, 2008)

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/7486670.stm

Ronaldo set for ankle operation.

5 years since abramovich bought the club. 
The abramovich era- *www.chelseafc.com/page/NewsHomePage/0,,10268~1336713,00.html


----------



## iinfi (Jul 6, 2008)

beta testing said:


> 5 years since abramovich bought the club.
> The abramovich era- *www.chelseafc.com/page/NewsHomePage/0,,10268~1336713,00.html



man i hope regular chances to 16-20 year olds from the academy in the carling cup n FA cup matches atleast !!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 6, 2008)

^Thats never going to happen in big clubs. In the last couple of seasons we have seen regular players still fielded in The Carling Cup even though its not an important tournament.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 6, 2008)

^^it may not b important but it still is a cup anyway. v lost it to spurs last season thanks to grant.

Arsenal have emerged as favourites to sign Andrei Arshavin after Chelsea ended their interest in the Russian playmaker. (Sunday Telegraph)

and for a good thing. v dont need him anyway. v've got deco, lampard, ballack, essien ,makelele and mikel. but v will need somone in the seasons to come bcoz 4 of the aforementioned are above 30.

A wealthy construction company run by the family of terrorist Osama bin Laden has emerged as a front-runner to buy Newcastle United.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank goodness.Arshavin is saved.With flammini gone arshavin can operate from the wings.
Whats eduardo's latest btw?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 6, 2008)

eduardo is injured as u know and he will b missing in the arsenal line-up for quite some time.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

I know.I meant is he availavle this season??If not,what are our striking options except persie,walcott and adebayor?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2008)

Eduardo has made tremendous progress.He may even join the squad in their pre-season training in the end of July.
We have plenty of options in striker department.Walcott will be in a bigger role next season,then we have the super talented Carlos Vela and ofcourse Nicklas Bendtner.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 7, 2008)

If Adebayor's deal goes through then Wenger is eying Huntelaar who has said that United are interested in him.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Inter Milan have made an official £6.5m opening offer for Chelsea midfielder Frank Lampard. (The Sun)

Chelsea are ready to bid £75m for AC Milan's Brazilian playmaker Kaka after their initial "astronomical" bid was turned down. (Daily Express)

Watford say defender Danny Shittu is not for sale, despite interest from Premier League clubs and Scottish giants Rangers and Celtic.
how can they go for sh**?!?!?

Manchester United assistant boss Carlos Queiroz is set to take over as Portugal manager. (The Sun)

Newcastle fans have reacted furiously after learning that relatives of Osama Bin Laden are among the front runners to buy their club. The Bin Ladens, who own a Saudi Arabian building firm, are set to bid £300m for the Premier League club. (The Sun)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Pompey agree Crouch fee*

its a 10 million move.

*www.4thegame.com/club/portsmouth-fc/news/220150/pompey_agree_crouch_fee.html


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 8, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Chelsea are ready to bid £75m for AC Milan's Brazilian playmaker Kaka after their initial "astronomical" bid was turned down. (Daily Express)



Kaka has himself stated that he will not leave AC Milan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2008)

NO player on earth is worth that money.Chelsea are killing the game with that kind of prices.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> NO player on earth is worth that money.Chelsea are killing the game with that kind of prices.


Dude, Chelsea have already rubbished reports which said that they've lodged a bid for Kaka!!!

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/c/chelsea/7492267.stm

Dani Guiza moves to Fenerbahce from Mallorca!!

*www.goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=767739


----------



## Rahim (Jul 8, 2008)

Cant believe Guiza went to Fenerbache


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 8, 2008)

@digitized- im just posting wat the media reports. those were the latest at that time. kaka may have made those statements. but how do u know that they r true? y cant he change his mind?

@gunners- ronaldo is worth that money. anyways abram has got money and has a right to spend it. i know wat ur thinking but abram will always b abram! besides there were rumors abt him willing to pay 85 mn for torres. at least this one is not so ridiculous!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2008)

^^Ronaldo is barely worth half that money.
And in the end it is the Chelsea fans who will have to pay for all that money which I doubt they can.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, what I feel about Abram is that, he is a rich kid who likes to buy expensive toys......


----------



## iinfi (Jul 9, 2008)

looks like Drogba is going to stay on !! disaster !! 
if scolari doesnt play essien n obi often n they leave by the end of season or in the jan window .. then scolari's signing will easily become the biggest howler signing by Roman n co.
call me a nut , but I have a gut feeling Scolari will celebrate his Christmas in Brazil!! we will have a new coach by Nov.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2008)

War for Lampard *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1398068.ece


----------



## Rahim (Jul 9, 2008)

Barcelona agree Hleb Fee


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ if it happens.. arsenal willl definetly miss him big time..


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 9, 2008)

@gunners- thats his price in FIFA 08!!! imo, ronaldo is worth a lot bcoz he single handedly led united to victory. in the end its the goals that count. lets face it- goals win matches and he has had 42 of them.

Arsenal put 35 mn price tag on Adebayor. (BBC)
this was quite old. i remembered it when hleb was mentioned. adebayor is not worth half that much imo. he can head the ball and....... wat else? thats almost the only thing he does. that is a ridiculous price tag.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ Arsenal have a right to ask for whatever money they want.If Milan\Barca cough up this much for him they are total noobs.Maybe Wenger put such a price on him to prevent these clubs from snatching him.


ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^ if it happens.. arsenal willl definetly miss him big time..


Ya he is quality but we have Nasri on hand so not a big miss.Nasri shoots at goal too btw.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 10, 2008)

Sepp Blatter wants Ronaldo be allowed to leave Old Trafford  
This is crazy. Who gave the right to this "intelligent man" to put his foot in this matter ?
How much commission will Blatter get if this deal goes through?


----------



## iinfi (Jul 10, 2008)

saw this short while back on bbc 
he simply cant keep his dirty nose away ... calls long term contracts modern slavery !!! 
against the fundamentals of Bosman's rule...


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 10, 2008)

Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich has personally blocked Inter Milan's attempts to buy midfielder Frank Lampard.

Manchester United look to have lost another Portuguese in the form of assistant boss Carlos Queiroz, who took over as Portugal manager on Wednesday evening. (Daily Star)

Arsenal full-back Bacary Sagna has voiced his concerns that the club could be out of the title race by March. The Frenchman is worried that there could be a player exodus from the Emirates and believes that will damage the Gunners. 

Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich has splashed out £250m on the world's most expensive house. The Russian billionaire paid the record price for a hilltop villa overlooking the French Riviera. (Daily Star)


----------



## iinfi (Jul 10, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich has splashed out £250m on the world's most expensive house. The Russian billionaire paid the record price for a hilltop villa overlooking the French Riviera. (Daily Star)



the next thing we will hear in the gossip column is ...
Roman Abramovich has decided to sell Chelsea n has his eyes on Olympique Nice or Monaco!! 

bet??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Steve Sidwell moves to Aston Villa from Chelsea!!*

*www.goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=771144


----------



## ico (Jul 10, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich has splashed out £250m on the world's most expensive house. The Russian billionaire paid the record price for a hilltop villa overlooking the French Riviera. (Daily Star)


 How the hell is this Football news??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 11, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich has splashed out £250m on the world's most expensive house. The Russian billionaire paid the record price for a hilltop villa overlooking the French Riviera. (Daily Star)



WTF?
is this football news?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2008)

Ronaldo agrees with Blatter  
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1408017.ece
and
*www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/transfers/ronaldo-i-am-a-slave-864958.html

*Nasri is finally a Gunner.*


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 11, 2008)

to all the above who questioned me- read the first post of this thread.

so arsenal finally sign nasri. i suppose that will end their interest in arshavin. spurs r probably the only london club that arshavin will probably sign with (if he does).

Crouch unveiled at Fratton Park
**newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44825000/jpg/_44825151_crouch226x170.jpg

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44825000/jpg/_44825151_crouch226x170.jpg


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2008)

beta testing said:


> to all the above who questioned me- read the first post of this thread.





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I am running this thread to discuss FOOTBALL.You can discuss anything about football.teams-results-controversies-leagues-transfers-video games-jose mourinho everything.


Well dude, We can discuss anything about Football.......Not anything about some Rich Kid buying houses.......

I don't want to take this thread further off topic...

Anyways, Great to have Nasri in the team....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 11, 2008)

I want pavlyuchenko in the team. We need pace and a goal seeking striker if we are to compete against the likes of chelsea this season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Eduardo


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 11, 2008)

eduardo wont b enough IMO.

@infii- no way. abram will never leave chelsea and i bet on it.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ i was only sayng it wud come in the gossip column!!

wats ur take on Lamps Drogba n a new striker which we mite get!! 

 i want lamps out Drogba out and a new striker preferably Obafemi Martins


----------



## hullap (Jul 11, 2008)

damn
getting no time to come here


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 12, 2008)

Eduardo is yet out with an injury and will take time to settle to a rhythm. Persie is like a broken tractor, cnat even run a month without injuring his niggles, Adebayor cant score with his foot unless its a mistake....let fabregas come frward thn..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2008)

^^Walcott Vela Bendtner and it doesn't matter if Adebayor scores with his leg or arse.As long as he is scoring 30 goals a season I am happy.
I still believe RVP is not a sicknote but unluckey with injuries.

Queiroz takes the Portugal job
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1413533.ece


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 12, 2008)

now manu r gonna have to get a new ass. manager. manu academy manager is the favorite to succeed queiroz.

lamps should stay. imo lamps and deco will b a deadly combo. drogs is a big mouth @#$%**. he should b sold. villa or torres shud come. some of u may hit at me for aiming at villa and torres. but v have the cash to buy them and if the clubs agree then theres no one stoppin us. oba martins is good but i wud prefer him play CF or LWM.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 12, 2008)

^Dude the only problem is what formation do you have in your mind? With that many creative CM and no defensive cover to speak of,how can Chelea play it out?
Lampard, Ballack, Deco and how does Essien fit there considering te 4-3-3 formation(should Scolari change it?) If it is 4-4-2 then who plays alongside Drogba? Certainly not Kalou!! Anelka? I am not sure about him. Joe Cole in the hole? Thats a lot of questions i am asking you.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 12, 2008)

Scolari generally prefers a 4-2-3-1 formation, so I can see Deco as the creative central midfielder, with Essien and Mikel/Makelele as the two holding midfielders.


----------



## jasku (Jul 12, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Scolari generally prefers a 4-2-3-1 formation, so I can see Deco as the creative central midfielder, with Essien and Mikel/Makelele as the two holding midfielders.



where do lampard and ballack go then??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2008)

^^Cole/Lampard/Ballack with Deco in midfield.
How about a 4-4-1-1 with cole in the hole 
It is too early to speculate on positions as no one has their place secured under Scolari yet.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey where are they showing the goal 4 africa match??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't think Lampard will be staying. So we're probably gonna have a choice between Deco & Ballack, or Ballack will have to play on the right/left of midfield!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 13, 2008)

how abt joe as the striker? 

Inter Milan president Massimo Moratti claims it is now down to Frank Lampard whether he leaves Chelsea for the San Siro.

Arsenal have made an 11th-hour bid to hijack Liverpool's protracted move for Aston Villa captain Gareth Barry. 

These are just rumors and i dont know how much truth there is in it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2008)

With Robert Pires at 6th Its the time for the top 5 greatest gunners.

I want to see this order -

5.Ian Wright
4.Patrick Viera
3.Thierry Henry
2.Dennis Bergkamp
1.Tony Adams
Top 3 are so close,anyone can be no.1


----------



## Rahim (Jul 14, 2008)

^Henry will take the no.1 spot easily.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2008)

^^Not so easy.Tony Adams is to Arsenal like Paulo Maldini is to Milan.He will probably be Wenger's successor.

Edit: Viera is 5th,this means loudmouth Wright is above him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2008)

Ian Wright is at 4th
*www.arsenal.com/article.asp?thisNa...tle=Gunners'+Greatest+Players+-+4.+Ian+Wright
After breaking the record of Cliff Bastin's 178 goals 
*www.arsenal.com/images/w/wright_bolton1997_4.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2008)

Milan to sign Ronaldinho

*www.4thegame.com/club/manchester-city-fc/news/220480/milan_expect_to_land_ronnie.html

IMO, this is a good move for 'dinho as i think he may not have been able to adapt to EPL's physical game... now we will se the best of him again in italy.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 16, 2008)

AC Milan now have a front three of Kaka, Pato & Ronaldinho... That sounds pretty awesome!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> AC Milan now have a front three of Kaka, Pato & Ronaldinho... That sounds pretty awesome!!!




if 'dinho gets back to form then it will be simply amazing watching the three play together


----------



## Rahim (Jul 16, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Not so easy.Tony Adams is to Arsenal like Paulo Maldini is to Milan


Yah i know but without Henry(in his prime) would Arsenal have been so successful?
Its like saying Terry is king but without Drogba Chelsea would not be anywhere.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2008)

Arsenal agrees Gilberto switch to Greece.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1425364.ece
Legend and a true professional.Served the club selflessly for 6 years.He goes with the respect of millions of Arsenal supporters.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 17, 2008)

> Manchester City are turning to feng shui in a bid to help them become successful on the pitch. Magic crystals have been buried under the Eastlands turf and reception areas, offices and the club shop have been filled with lucky fortune trees, three-legged monkey toads and buddhas. (Daily Mirror)


it will bring good fortune to the visiting teams.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 17, 2008)

They must be going crazy since their ambitious attempt to portray City as " A Big Club" to Ronaldinho  Thank God he woke up and landed in Milan!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 17, 2008)

AC Milan set to unveil Ronaldinho- *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/europe/7505761.stm


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 17, 2008)

beta testing said:


> AC Milan set to unveil Ronaldinho- *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/europe/7505761.stm



dude.. plz dont post stuff which has already been posted..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=888159&postcount=2746


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 17, 2008)

Man Hleb and Gilberto sold on the same day.The squad has got weakerThe aim of this transfer window was to strengthen the squad,now we must replace the departures first.
I am just hoping Wenger buys some players with PL experience particularly a good CB in the remaining month of the transfer window.
Since I can't see squad being strengthened this mean Walcott,Diaby and Denilson have to step up the plate as well as players like Merida and Vela have to contribute.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ i am sure they will step up..


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 17, 2008)

even if they step up they will find it hard to face the Chelsea unless wenger signs some players. this time Chelsea vs Arsenal derby games will b won by Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 17, 2008)

Well first Chelsea have to stop being the madhouse it currently is.No one knows who will be playing next month.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 17, 2008)

Ohh the banter has already begun  Talk about building up for the start of the season!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2008)

Arsene Wenger:Youth come first.
I have no problem with talented kids as long as we have a big enough squad to challenge till May.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 18, 2008)

Is this proof Didier Drogba is staying at Chelsea?


> So far this summer, Didier Drogba has been randomly linked to Inter, AC, Barcelona, Marseille and virtually every other European club worth mentioning. Yesterday, however, Chelsea may have been given the biggest indication of his intention to stay in the UK yet, as he had a convertible Mercedes SLR delivered to his Surrey mansion. The car appears to be right hand drive with British plates, suggesting he wishes to stay here and pay the extortionate amount required to keep it taxed and on the road.
> 
> Yes, it’s easy enough to take a car abroad, but anyone who has ever driven a right hand drive car in Italy will know what it is like to dice with death. The Italian high-speed-bumper-car mentality means a motor like this would be subject scratches, dents and furious hand gestures as soon as it left the ferry.
> 
> Chelsea, fans however, shouldn’t feel too encouraged by the news. The truck driver waited for two hours outside Drog’s house, but he failed to show up and it was taken back to Mercedes HQ. Could it be that DD refused the delivery because he knew he would have no use for it in the near future?



looks like this fellow is gona stay on ..... damn ...  ~~~~ we needed a better striker ~~~~
hope he rejected the car coz he wanted a left-hand drive!! he he....


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 18, 2008)

drogs was really stupid in the champs league final but now i am beginning to think that he is a necessary member of the squad. he has led us to victory in many matches including the derby game against arsenal in the second half of last season. he is a good player. but he needs to improve on his composure and stop being loud mouthed. v r quite sure of signing robinho, just in case...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2008)

The Diva Diver is STAYING???



> Cristiano Ronaldo will NOT be joining Real Madrid this summer, according to the latest statement from no less reputable a source than Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson.
> 
> "I can say he'll be a Manchester United player next season. He won't be sold."..........



*www.goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=782080


----------



## iinfi (Jul 18, 2008)

Drogs is very very over-rated player in my opinion!! 
there is no denying that he has scored imp goals, and absolute blinders sometimes but he is simply not upto the mark. People at the Bridge love him coz he has made a absolute monkey of Pepe Reina on more than one occasion .
i think if he is in the squad then he sud play deeper. jus behind the striker.
n btw lamps n maka all set to leave. 
SWP and Malouda also mite leave.
Then we will have jus Obi, Ballack, Essien,Deco, J.Cole in the mid-field.
If lamps n maka leave then at least 2 versatile players apart from Robinho have to come in. Else its gona get bad.
i v a feeling Scolari is all set to screw the season.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2008)

^^.. i  dont agree with u that Drog is over rated... he might be a litlle but he still is a good player... he is very good in the air.. is a good target man.. but he has to work on his attitude


----------



## Rahim (Jul 19, 2008)

Take Drogba out of the side and Chelsea will slip up. He is the fulcrum point and the end-result. All the play and movements ends withhim on the end of the crosses/passes with the way Chelsea is setup with 4-3-3 and i cant believe those Chelsea fans who dont give a hoot if he leaves . So ungrateful people. 
He is strong, skillfull and a goal scorer 
This is a plea to all those ungrateful Chelsea fans, dont behave like Roman Abrahmovic !!

If Ronaldo leaves United, would that compel me to say bad things about him like he is over-rated and we dont need him ? Of course NOT. United would not have won anything without him. Rooney provides the muscles and nothing. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 19, 2008)

drogba is important. there's no doubt abt that. after the champions league game, i was really ****ed up abt him. i had stayed up all night, watching each minute of the match. when drogba got red carded, i was disappointed. when terry stepped up to take the penalty, i was on my heels ready to begin celebrating right away. he missed. anelka misssed. it was all over. i returned to bed in tears. i couldnt bear to watch united celebrating. i was cursing drogba.

now after looking back at the season, i have realized how important he is in the line- up. it would b a shame to lose him. so iinfi, b gr8ful for him even if he leaves.

like ssk said, he needs to patch his attitude.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2008)

No player is irreplaceable. Most of us felt Arsenal would collapse after Henry left, or ManU would struggle after Beckham & van Nistelrooy's departure. Teams learn to move on without key players and the same will happen if/when Lampard & Drogba leave.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Chelsea are set to sign AC Milan's world player-of-the- year Kaka for a world-record fee of €100m (£79.2m). (The Guardian)


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ Huh?


----------



## Rahim (Jul 19, 2008)

Whats next on Roman's menu??



Kl@w-24 said:


> No player is irreplaceable. Most of us felt Arsenal would collapse after Henry left, or ManU would struggle after Beckham & van Nistelrooy's departure. Teams learn to move on without key players and the same will happen if/when Lampard & Drogba leave.


I agree with you. What gets me mad is when a player moves to the some other club, the fans starts saying "ohh he is not a good player anyway."


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 19, 2008)

im not jokin. kaka is comin to stamford bridge.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 19, 2008)

^ and beta testing will be at Heathrow to welcome him with gende ka phool 
The deal seems to be on and it might happenafter all.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2008)

Not happening, dude. AC Milan have issued a hands-off warning:



> "KAKÁ IS UNSELLABLE"
> 7/19/2008
> 
> MILAN -  In response to the declarations published today on English daily "The Guardian", Milan communications director Vittorio Mentana has reiterated that "Kaká is absolutely not for sale."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2008)

There hasn't even been an official bid yet.Typical half assed transfer rumor.

Arsenal has just won the first pre season game against Barnet 2-1(Simpson,Barazite) coming from behind.Gordon Ramsey,Jay Simpson and Jack Wilshire impressed the most.These kids may be in first team soon.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 21, 2008)

beta testing said:


> drogba is important. there's no doubt abt that. after the champions league game, i was really ****ed up abt him. i had stayed up all night, watching each minute of the match. when drogba got red carded, i was disappointed. when terry stepped up to take the penalty, i was on my heels ready to begin celebrating right away. he missed. anelka misssed. it was all over. i returned to bed in tears. i couldnt bear to watch united celebrating. i was cursing drogba.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2008)

AC Milan's official presentation of Ronaldinho:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5nYstoyfOM&eurl=*www.whoateallthepies.tv/


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 21, 2008)

Claude Makelele leaves Chelsea to sign for PSG- *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/europe/7516798.stm

Petr Cech signs new Chelsea contract- *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/c/chelsea/7516620.stm

Beckham in LA- one year on (video)- *news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_depth/7516010.stm

Brazil striker Robinho has told Real Madrid he is desperate to join Chelsea. (The Sun)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2008)

digitized said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## iinfi (Jul 21, 2008)

yea maka gone....
i stand up n salute one of the finest players to have donned the BLUES jersey.
He IS one of the many reasons for Chelsea's success n good performances in the recent years.
He is also one of the reasons for Cech being labeled as a top goal keeper. He always narrows down the angle from where the opposition mid-fielder can strike thus giving Cech the chance to grab the ball.
He is still one of the finest defensive midfielders in the World
Hail Maka

===================
Cannibal is also going after spending a season on loan at Sevilla


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2008)

One of the few non chelsea-ish players of Abramovich era.True professional.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 21, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^ and beta testing will be at Heathrow to welcome him with gende ka phool


ROFL

about maka....one of the few chelsea players that i liked


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 22, 2008)

sad to see maka go. anyway now kaka is surely comin.

maka out, kaka in


----------



## Rahim (Jul 22, 2008)

Add to that mama, chacha, dada ,etc


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2008)

beta testing said:


> sad to see maka go. anyway now kaka is surely comin.
> 
> maka out, kaka in



I don't think so. Chelsea have categorically denied making any bid for Kaka. Robinho could very well be on his way to London for next season.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 23, 2008)

Arsene Wenger backs Fergie in hammering Real on Ronaldo

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=6614302

he has his own hidden agenda .. .. thats why hes supporting..
but anyway.. managers should speak up against bad transfer market practices

Terry still haunted by penalty miss  

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=6614302


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Add to that mama, chacha, dada ,etc


ROFL!....

You missed out Papa....


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 23, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> but anyway.. managers should speak up against bad transfer market practices



real trying to bag ronaldo is NOT a bad transfer market practise. if ronaldo is willing to leave, and real are willing to pay, wats the matter with man u? y should they keep a player who is unhappy and wants to move to another club? ronaldo has every freedom to move and anyway real are paying good cash. man u have no right to keep ron and work him like a slave. even in our club, its a similar situation with lampard. but v r not complainin. if i were fergie, i would let ron go for sergio ramos + robinho + cash.

Robinho and Didier Drogba are poised for a £40m swap between La Liga and the Premier League, with £25m-rated Brazilian forward Robinho moving to Chelsea and Blues striker Drogba on his way to Barcelona. (Daily Mirror)

England midfielder Frank Lampard has been offered a record-breaking £39m, five-year deal by Chelsea which will make him Britain's highest-paid footballer. (Various)

West Ham will on Wednesday complete their first major signing of the summer with the £5m acquisition of versatile Lazio midfielder Valon Behrami. (The Independent)

Arsenal defender Kolo Toure is a doubt for the start of the Premier League campaign after he contracted Malaria while at home in the Ivory Coast. (The Sun)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2008)

beta testing said:


> real trying to bag ronaldo is NOT a bad transfer market practise. if ronaldo is willing to leave, and real are willing to pay, wats the matter with man u? y should they keep a player who is unhappy and wants to move to another club? ronaldo has every freedom to move and anyway real are paying good cash. man u have no right to keep ron and work him like a slave. even in our club, its a similar situation with lampard. but v r not complainin.


Real should have contacted Manu.Inquired about Ronaldo's status and proceeded only if they wanted to sell him.Whats up with all the private meetings with the player and trying to unsettle him by asking him to go on a strike even when manure refuses to sell him.

Ronaldo has no freedom to move away.He signed a long term contract just last year and bound himself to the club,its not like he was forced to sign.He should be left to rot in reserves if he doesn't want to play.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 23, 2008)

beta testing said:


> real trying to bag ronaldo is NOT a bad transfer market practise. if ronaldo is willing to leave, and real are willing to pay, wats the matter with man u? y should they keep a player who is unhappy and wants to move to another club? ronaldo has every freedom to move and anyway real are paying good cash. man uhave no right to keep ron and work him like a slave. even in our club, its a similar situation with lampard. but v r not complainin. if i were fergie, i would let ron go for sergio ramos + robinho + cash.



dude 1st thing 1st... stopping callin my club "man u".. call it MU or man utd or Utd or red devils.... if u dont know why Utd supporters hate "man U"...

check this out 
*www.orkut.co.in/CommMsgs.aspx?cmm=2939&tid=2522370012348655883&kw=right+name

u are new to the sport ... & i can see why u are a chelsea fan..
& WTH.. is bagging!!!

it is a bad practise.. becuz transfers are supposed to be done in private meetings only between 2 clubs.. & if the club says yes. only then the talk with the player starts... 
transfers should not be done in public...u should not try to unsettle a player.


Ronaldo has a 5 year contract.. he signed it.. he was not forced too!
he is a professional & he should learn to honour his contract... like any other professional... engineer etc. would do.Even cannavaro said so.
he is bound by court of law to do so.

i agree with u that we should not keep a unhappy player.. &  i agree we should let ronny go if he wants to go.. but it has to be done in the right way... Real should not try to force a transfer...  if the club says they dont want to sell.... then real should not force it.. cuz utd have a legally bound contract with ronny.

& if ronny wanted to always move to real then he should not have been greedy & signed a 5 year contract.. he should have signed a 1 year contract.. so he can move whenever he wants..

& dont call him a slave... are u outta ur mind.. he gets paid more than $170k-190k a week... go check out the definition of slave.

dont compare lamps to ronny .. cuz lamps has a 1 year of his contract left.. & his transfer is not so public.. as ronny's



> if i were fergie



whateve' 

P.S.- Chelsea fan .. lesson of the day.. money is not everything.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 23, 2008)

^^ i dont think real unsettled ronaldo. ron himself has said that he was planning to move to real before the champions league final. i am callin ron a slave bcoz he is not being allowed to move to his desired club. not matter how much he is being payed, he should b allowed to go to a club where he is happy playin. u youself have said in the last sentence that money isnt everything. so wat if ron is being payed well? he is being forced to play for a club where he doesnt enjoy and thats slavery! and btw, lamps transfer was always in the gossip columns and it was made as public as ronaldo's move. the only reason y many indian football fans arent talkin abt this is bcoz they r more interested in ronaldo. in england, lampards move is hugely made public.

as for ur lesson of the day, thanks _guruji_, but i m not saying that money is everything.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol this means everyone under a contract is a slave like Ronaldo except that they don't have an Italian girlfriend and millions of money.


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 24, 2008)

we can only say one thing at this point of time .. that is will when the season will begin and for which team does Ronaldo play and how well ...........


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 24, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^ i dont think real unsettled ronaldo. ron himself has said that he was planning to move to real before the champions league final. i am callin ron a slave bcoz he is not being allowed to move to his desired club. not matter how much he is being payed, he should b allowed to go to a club where he is happy playin. u youself have said in the last sentence that money isnt everything. so wat if ron is being payed well? he is being forced to play for a club where he doesnt enjoy and thats slavery! and btw, lamps transfer was always in the gossip columns and it was made as public as ronaldo's move. the only reason y many indian football fans arent talkin abt this is bcoz they r more interested in ronaldo. in england, lampards move is hugely made public.
> 
> as for ur lesson of the day, thanks _guruji_, but i m not saying that money is everything.



arrey_ shishya_ .. do u understand the meaning of contracts?


----------



## Rahim (Jul 24, 2008)

To be very honest it is Ronaldo and nobody else who is to blamed for this mess. Success went into his head, literally. Madrid sniffed an oppurtunity to prize away the best player in the world. They are desperate for a big name signing and in desperation you dont give a hoot about laws or good behaviour.

Madrid went the wrong route and i was appalled by Blatter's response of calling Ronaldo a "Modern Slave". Transfer is done with 2 clubs and if they agree then the intending purchaser is given the green signal to go ahead. Madrid didnt got one but they shamelessly went on saying,"United dont have a right to stop the transfer". Excuse me? How low can a club go!! United is the employer of Ronaldo and he has signed a long contract. If United should allow him to leave then why isnt Chelsea giving a green sign to Lampard to join Inter? I guess all Chelsea fans are hypocrites of the highest order.

I agree with Arsenal_Gunners & ssk about the long term contracts and players should respect it.
Ronaldo lives in his agent's boots and success went into his head


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 24, 2008)

beta testing said:


> real trying to bag ronaldo is NOT a bad transfer market practise. if ronaldo is willing to leave, and real are willing to pay, wats the matter with man u? y should they keep a player who is unhappy and wants to move to another club? ronaldo has every freedom to move and anyway real are paying good cash. man u have no right to keep ron and work him like a slave. even in our club, its a similar situation with lampard. but v r not complainin. if i were fergie, i would let ron go for sergio ramos + robinho + cash.
> 
> Robinho and Didier Drogba are poised for a £40m swap between La Liga and the Premier League, with £25m-rated Brazilian forward Robinho moving to Chelsea and Blues striker Drogba on his way to Barcelona. (Daily Mirror)
> 
> ...



Ronaldo has signed a long term contract and if the club does not want to sell him, Real Madrid should stop following him. If every player on contracts wants to go to another club by buying out his contract, then what's stopping Rooney, Ferdinand etc to move to another club, or for that matter Lampard to join Inter or Fabregas to quit Arsenal and join any other club.

Real should learn about the legality of long-term contracts and that money cannot buy everything. Even Chelsea should learn that! PERIOD.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol another Real fan in united squad 
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1464810.ece


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 24, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> To be very honest it is Ronaldo and nobody else who is to blamed for this mess. Success went into his head, literally.


let's end this discussion on this note. I'm waiting for the beginning of next season to see if ronaldo is staying or not. I do agree, however, that loyalty is rarely seen in modern times. (not only in football but everywhere)



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol another Real fan in united squad
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1464810.ece


----------



## Rahim (Jul 24, 2008)

^At least Rooney will play in his natural position if Tevez gets the rath of Sir Alex


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 24, 2008)

^ lol


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 25, 2008)

beta testing said:


> let's end this discussion on this note. I'm waiting for the beginning of next season to see if ronaldo is staying or not. I do agree, however, that loyalty is rarely seen in modern times. (not only in football but everywhere)



with so many people raining in on beta testing.... we see he's trying to end the discussion... a true chelsea fan .. what else can i say..


----------



## hullap (Jul 25, 2008)

i cant seem to get time online

BTW, any news of berba?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2008)

Manure gave Tottenham a take it or leave it 20 million offer,but they are asking for 30 million pounds from United and a cut price of 25 million for AC Milan or Barca

Paul Robinson joins Blackburn.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1472492.ece

ManUre lands Tevez for a British record fee of 32 million pounds
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1472617.ece


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 26, 2008)

i luv tevez as a player.. but he is not worth 32 mil. 
I think united should not have payed more than 25 mil..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 26, 2008)

More like 20 million.
Top five British deals 
 July 2008, Carlos Tevez, £32million, MSI / Manchester  Utd; May 2006, Andrei Shevchenko, £30.6m, AC Milan to Chelsea; July 2002,  Rio Ferdinand, £29.1m, Leeds to Manchester Utd; July 2001, Juan Veron, £28m,  Lazio to Manchester Utd; August 2004, Wayne Rooney, £27m, Everton to  Manchester Utd. 
Look who has 4 of them


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 26, 2008)

^^ so what.. we still are not the highest spenders..

I added extra 5 mil. for his unbelievable workrate,unselfishnes  & he scores lots of important goals


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 26, 2008)

At this rate Chelsea and Manure should value Senderos around 25 million.Please buy him


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 26, 2008)

^^yaa right!

Tevez, we are led to believe is 22 Million, as 32 Million soaks up the 2, 5 Million an Year loan scheme.
but i cant confirm it right now.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 26, 2008)

^If he plays well and scores 25 goals then kya fark parta hai if United pay such exhorbitant amount.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 26, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> with so many people raining in on beta testing.... we see he's trying to end the discussion... a true chelsea fan .. what else can i say..



u forgot to say that im a hypocrite..... 

one more vote to manure in the above poll will make it the most hated team.


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2008)

beta testing said:


> one more vote to manure in the above poll will make it the most hated team.


Naah dude,......It will make it one of the 2 - most hated teams......(alongwith Chel$ki)....

Well, Chel$ki is the most hated team @ Digit, thats for sure......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 26, 2008)

beta testing said:


> one more vote to manure in the above poll will make it the most hated team.



now u are acting like a hypocrite.. 1st take a look at your team


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 27, 2008)

in my locality, the majority are chelsea fans. there is one ars fan and one manure fan.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 27, 2008)

^What is that locality called? Neela Parivar Samity?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 27, 2008)

nope. its called- "Blue street"


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2008)

beta testing said:


> in my locality, the majority are chelsea fans. there is one ars fan and one manure fan.


So, how are we concerned?.......

In my locality too most are Chel$ki and ManUre fans......I'm the only Arsenal fan....

Well, Indians (my friends) mostly value those clubs which are big on name and buy expensive and renowned players (Chel$ki and ManUre).......(But the people on forum are opposite....Reference: the poll).....

And yes, my knowledge about Football players and clubs is poor.......But my knowledge is good on how Football is played. I actually want to know the names of scouted players or names of young players moulded by Chel$ki in the recent years.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I actually want to know the names of scouted players or names of young players moulded by Chel$ki in the recent years.....


Pwn3d



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> At this rate Chelsea and Manure should value Senderos around 25 million.Please buy him


ZOMG Newcastle heard me.4 million bid for Senderos  :faints:
*www.goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=793090
But Wenger won't sell him


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I actually want to know the names of scouted players or names of young players moulded by Chel$ki in the recent years.....



None...i guess



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Pwn3d
> 
> 
> ZOMG Newcastle heard me.4 million bid for Senderos
> *news.google.co.in/news/url?sa=t&ct...223445&usg=AFQjCNFOAItHKqKlAYzOaT64R4LMr0u4Ng



Congrats.... God heard ur wish ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2008)

Dont get me wrong,Senderos has massive potential and could be an Ideal partner to Toure\Gallas like Vidic is to Rio,perhaps this is why Wenger is holding on to him.
But he has far too many lapses in his concentration and is caught out of position often.I say SELL!
The ideal defender for Arsenal is Micah Richards.He is young and super talented but most of all he is a born Gunner as he has mentioned.Unfortunately we don't have the crazy money for him


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 28, 2008)

Man UTD 2-1 Portsmouth  
Eagles and Tevez scoring for Man UTD....Tevez's goal was great 
Defoe scoring a late 89th min goal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2008)

Liverpool on the brink of signing Robbie Keane.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1479648.ece

ARSENAL KIDS MAULING THE OPPOSITION
Burgenland XI 2-10 Arsenal
4 bendntner 3 vela 2 wilshire 1 Walcott
Btw. Traore was superb on the wing as was Ramsey.

The real prepration starts at Friday against Stuttgart,then Emirates cup matches against Real Madrid and Juve. 
I can't wait.


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 29, 2008)

Keane makes Reds move

Liverpool have announced the signing of Robbie Keane from Tottenham. 
*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_3879397,00.html

big jhatka for Tottenham if they r planing to be 1 of the 4 top teams in EPL.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol got to tell some Spuds who is the selling club now

Man Jack Wilshire is first team material,Arsene should put him in the team before he leaves for some lesser club like Bentley.


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2008)

Where are the Liverfool fans?


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2008)

I sincerely hope that Rafa plays Keane regularly and stop tinkerig with Gerrard.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 29, 2008)

Keane wont start all matches
Keane will be a 60th min substitution when ever Liverpool is a goal or two down at the hour mark. so i think he will play 38 games in the PL. More in CL n FA n League cup.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2008)

Great philosophy of Rafa...spend such an amount ,that too on a good player and then make him a super-sub. Thats why Kops will not challenge for EPL 
I just pray (am a United fan remember but still wanna see good players given thier due) that Rafa gets sees a dream of lifting the BPL Trophy and notices Keane has been their best player!!!! But Rafa is an adamant and hard-nosed manager i have seen in my short life.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2008)

Chris Eagles has left United for Burnley
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1487034.ece

*Portugese midfielder Amauri Bischoff joins Arsenal.*
*www.arsenal.com/article.asp?thisNa...uese+midfielder+Amaury+Bischoff+joins+Arsenal

Live streaming of Arsenal vs. Stuttgart here
*www.justin.tv/mstv_2

Arsenal pwn3d Stuttgart 3-1
Bendtner,Vela and Wilshere on the scoresheet,BRING ON JUVENTUS


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2008)

Spuds unveil Bently
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1495650.ece
It is rumored that Arsenal have pocketed up to 7 million pounds from his sale 
Its feels so nice,the more spuds pay for him the more we earn  Wenger is a genius to add a sell on clause to his contract.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 31, 2008)

Bentley says that his heart is with spurs. ars fans should b infuriated by this.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2008)

Who cares!
He may say whatever he wants cause he is a spud and they talk sh1te, so we won't mind.
Bentley should expect a nice little reception at the Emirates.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2008)

Every player says the same first sentence when they switch clubs. Its no big deal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2008)

Arsenal will face Steve Mclaren's FC Twente in UCL qualifiers,Liverpool to face Standard Liege.
Full Draw here
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1498149.ece


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 1, 2008)

All the premier league ins and outs of the transfer season- *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_prem/7492070.stm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2008)

Chelsea lost on the pre-season tour 
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1503755.ece


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 2, 2008)

^^ big deal. drogba didnt play with an injury. and we all know how good anelka is playing for chelsea. 4get abt this one, i m looking 4ward to tomorrows game against milan. even if v dont win tom's game, it doesnt mean v cant win the PL. v ' ve got a strong side to play in the PL. lamps, ballack, deco and now drogba is stayin.

thank the lord that drogba didnt do a flamini.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2008)

We would rather let a w****r go than keep him in the team to upset the dressing room.But then again Drogba and Chelsea are made for each other and he knows that.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 2, 2008)

made for each other....... ur right.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2008)

You know what I mean.Like the "medal winner" Kenyon is made for Chelsea 
Btw. Arsenal vs. Juventus can be seen here
*myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=15759&part=sports

Chelsea hammered AC Milan 5-0 
Lol Flamoney got owned in midfield


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 3, 2008)

Chelsea vs Milan pre season friendly.
Chelsea 5-0 Milan
*www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~1357291,00.html

Morale boosting 4 goals for Anelka. He ends the pre season with 7 goals. I hope he can keep up the performance in the PL as well. Watch out manure, here v come.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 3, 2008)

Source:Anil Ambani in talks to buy Newcastle United: report


Source:Anil Ambani in talks to buy Newcastle United: report


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 3, 2008)

Arsenal 1-0 Real Madrid
Ade scored,great performance by everyone


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal 1-0 Real Madrid
> Ade scored,great performance by everyone


The match is over.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 3, 2008)

Wilshere embarrassed Madrid defenders with his awesome runs.Theo and Nasri impressed too.Even Senderos was solid.
The only low point of the match was Diaby's tackle on Sneijder which has cause a major injury.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 4, 2008)

Drogba will miss the start of the new season due to injury-
*shishir007.wordpress.com/2008/08/04/drogba-will-miss-the-start-of-the-season/

Big blow for us....


----------



## iinfi (Aug 5, 2008)

i m really surprised Drogba n Sheva are still arnd and we dont have a new strike force.

if we go by previous seasons performance we have only one striker, i.e. Drogba (if at all we can call him a striker) who misfires more often than not.
Sheva  *$&*%$*%&$
Pizzaro *($%(*$
Anelka *(#&%*$&% (cant judge him by jus the one game performance 2 days back)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2008)

Sheva was one of the Greatest in the world but too old to adapt to the PL,Chelsea should respect him and sell him to Milan.Pizzaro never really got a chance,Anelka MAY come good though.

No one is really #*(#!%$ its just that Chelsea can't manage their players properly. 
ManUre are having a striker crisis too,besides Rooney and Tevez who aren't really strikers as well they don't have anyone.

On the other hand we have Ade,RVP,Eduardo,Vela,Walcott and Bendtner 8) 
but the defense is a bit weak.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> the defense is a bit weak.



seriously... one of the back 4 gets injured..ur defense becomes very weak(& ur Arse starts leaking big time )
..even ur back 4 is also not that good


----------



## Rahim (Aug 5, 2008)

@iinfi: Can you tell me when did Drogba mis-fired that often?? He is your only goal-scoring threat 

Rafael Van Der Vaart signs for real Madrid


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> \
> ..even ur back 4 is also not that good


While I agree we do not have enough cover I disagree with this.
Toure-World Class
Galllas-World Class
Clichy-Best in PL
Sagna-Best in PL


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> While I agree we do not have enough cover I disagree with this.
> Toure-World Class
> Galllas-World Class
> Clichy-Best in PL
> Sagna-Best in PL



Arsenal_gunners - Best fan


----------



## hullap (Aug 5, 2008)

^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Arsenal_gunners - Best fan


ZOMG BRACE YOURSELVES  N00B INVASION


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 5, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Arsenal_gunners - Best fan


----------



## Rahim (Aug 5, 2008)

He forgot to mentione THE BEST Senderos


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 5, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> He forgot to mentione THE BEST Senderos


Or THE BEST Diaby, Eboue, Hoyte etc


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 6, 2008)

ohh common guys we all know arsenal is the best club in EPL....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 6, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> While I agree we do not have enough cover I disagree with this.
> Toure-World Class
> Galllas-World Class
> Clichy-Best in PL
> Sagna-Best in PL



clichy- best in PL?.. i'll have to disagree slightly.. cuz evra is as good as him..
          but he is one of the best
sagna- ok .. i'll have to give it to him.. except his superbad hairstyle he is good..


toure- has lost a yard of pace.... any pacy player is a nightmare for him..

gallas- he is not what he was at chelsea... & u dont know when he'll start crying


----------



## Rahim (Aug 6, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> ohh common guys we all know arsenal is the best club in EPL....


So where were they in the business end of the last season??
I assume you wrote that with sarcasm and if not, then you definitely have a sense of humour


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2008)

Anyone watching Manure vs. Juve?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2008)

Arsenal vs. Ajax live
*www.justin.tv/mstv_2


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2008)

Hahahaha........Arsenal came from 2 goals down to 2-3 and won the match....

Eboue wasn't an ass today and played well.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2008)

Well he was an ass in the first half but very good in 2nd.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 9, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Well he was an ass in the first half but very good in 2nd.



he is an ass most of the time.. why does wenger put up with him?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2008)

We saw that in the second half,he produced the best cross you will ever see,almost like Beckham in his prime.However this season he seems to be replaced by Walcott in the first team. 
Arsenal vs. Sevilla tonight,it should be on the same link I posted above.
Hopefully we will see a team of Ramseys and Wilsheres winning the tournament.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 9, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We saw that in the second half,he produced the best cross you will ever see,almost like Beckham in his prime.However this season he seems to be replaced by Walcott in the first team.
> Arsenal vs. Sevilla tonight,it should be on the same link I posted above.
> Hopefully we will see a team of Ramseys and Wilsheres winning the tournament.



it just happened by chance... he does not deserve to be in the team at all
& u know what beckham is still as good at his crossing as he was in his prime.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> it just happened by chance... he does not deserve to be in the team at all


 We have seen him produce such balls more than once.But at the end of the day he does more bad than good and Walcott deserves his place.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 9, 2008)

^You forgot his diving skillss  oops....even Ronaldo does sthe same


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 9, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^You forgot his diving skillss  oops....even Ronaldo does sthe same



anyday.. ronaldo is not as bad as eboue


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2008)

Ya Ronaldo is a pro diver while Eboue is still crude


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 9, 2008)

ronaldo does not dive a lot these days... while eboue dives, he also gets into fights,hits people... he has a serious attitude problem.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 9, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya Ronaldo is a pro diver while Eboue is still crude



Only a bias Gunners fan could say so 
I like thier antics when referees dont buy it, Ronaldo does his "little boy didnt got his toy" antics while Eboue picks himself up so gingerly as if he has been hit by The Great Khaliii


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 9, 2008)

Eboue is a thug. If he can't win the ball, he'll break your leg. Ask John Terry, Patrice Evra and so many more.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2008)

John Terry is the last person to ask about thuggery


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 9, 2008)

damn ppl tomorrow is the community shield game and star sports/espn arent showing it.....WTF !!! is wrong with these channels......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2008)

Watch it online.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 9, 2008)

i dont have a unlimited connection ... thats the problem....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 9, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> John Terry is the last person to ask about thuggery





Yeah, right! Eboue broke Terry's leg, not vice-versa.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 10, 2008)

What a goal by Vela,robbed the defender brilliantly then a great run and a classic finish


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 10, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Watch it online.



where do i watch it?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 10, 2008)

*myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?&matchid=16156&part=sports
Usually Justin.tv links are the only ones that work for my 256Kbps U\l connection.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 10, 2008)

^^.. i have bsnl 2mbs(home 500) connection... so if their are some links with better quality video?then plz give it to me.
& how much data download + upload hoga in watching the whole match?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 10, 2008)

There are streams ranging from 256Kbps to 700+Kbps there so select which suits you best.
No idea about data d\l (I am on u\l afterall ).


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 10, 2008)

we again won the Community shield .... 3-1 on penalties...

but should have won without the penalties.....

*ALL HAIL MAN UTD !!!!!!!*


----------



## Rahim (Aug 10, 2008)

^Who played up-front??


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 10, 2008)

Giggsy and tevez..... tevez was fabulous


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 11, 2008)

flethcer & campbell were also good but tevez was gr8


----------



## red_devil (Aug 11, 2008)

Fergie eying Henry ??? :roll:

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1539452.ece


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2008)

^^Oh no not again I have ROFLd enough on that


----------



## red_devil (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ lol yeah !! but sun did post it today...


----------



## Rahim (Aug 11, 2008)

It is an old story (3 weeks by rumour standards) 
But United really need good strikers with injury to Rooney & rEALonaldo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2008)

^^Your avatar featuring your bitter enemy's player who wanted to ditch United for Liverpoop(another United favorite) always cracks me up


----------



## Rahim (Aug 11, 2008)

^Kuch mila nahiin toh avatar ko dosh de raha hai !!!!!
JFYI i am an Argentinian fan  and not a fanatic United one remember.

I am sure you hate Henry,isnt it?? Remember Barcelona didnt came for him. It was Henry who was more desperate &hungry to join them  I am sure you suffer from amnesia as most of the fans do.

Try to pull my leg on some good points and dont fall so low.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol it was a general point as your avatar always bothers me.
Barcelona didn't come out for Henry??LOL they tried their best to unsettle him the season before and he left because he wanted to win the CL which was not possible with the young squad we had.We have seen since how wrong that decision has proved to be.

But in the end he is a gooner and we love him and will welcome him back with open hearts.

Heinze is more like Cashley Cole case and everyone knows how warm reception he gets at the grove.I would rather be offline for ever than put his mug on my avatar.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 11, 2008)

You can go on and on.................and the less said about Henry the better. you dont have any choice but to love him as without him Arsenal didnt won anything. We all know Heinze is a nasty character.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2008)

Its not like Henry was there for the entire 100+ years of glorious Arsenal history.
Wenger won his first double without Henry for that matter.

Well forget about it,go celebrate your shield victory


----------



## Rahim (Aug 11, 2008)

^Dont give a hoot about this insignificant Cup.


----------



## hullap (Aug 11, 2008)

mods: please change the topic to "the *HENRY* channel"


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 11, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Dont give a hoot about this insignificant Cup.



yeah right. and u should have won without penalties.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 12, 2008)

beta testing said:


> yeah right. and u should have won without penalties.



whatever...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2008)

Man City in crisis,Mark Hughes may quit
Sparky should have never left Blackburn,at least not for a club like city.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 12, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Man City in crisis,Mark Hughes may quit
> Sparky should have never left Blackburn,at least not for a club like city.



sparky should not have left blackburn.. but he got an amazing offer that he cud not ressist...
anyway this keeps happenin to city.... lol.. looks like bad luck follows them..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2008)

Still they are the best Manchester has to offer


----------



## Rahim (Aug 12, 2008)

^You seem to lost your head and keep coming with such ludicrous lines.....and  it seems to be quite common among Gunners as i read in Sky Forums that they were saying Modric as a summer flop just bcoz he is ugly   Talk about footballing sense!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2008)

Compared to Fabman and Robin pair Modric is nothing 8) You expect spuds to buy spuds and not models


----------



## Rahim (Aug 12, 2008)

David Silva Rejected United Move


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2008)

Arsenal start their season against FC Twente of Steve Mclaren in UCL.Live streaming links here
www.myp2p.eu


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Frank lampard signs new contract with Chelsea.*

*www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~1365400,00.html

My views on it:

*klaw24.wordpress.com/2008/08/13/to-be-frank-im-glad-its-finally-over/


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2008)

^^ Cut it short and just tell me that how much will he be paid??...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ Cut it short and just tell me that how much will he be paid??...


More in a week than you or me will earn in a lifetime 
At least he's not like that idiot Adebayor - 1 good season and he wants to double his wages or leave!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2008)

Arsenal win 2-0 away at Twente in UCL qualifier.
Liverpool still cant score


----------



## Rahim (Aug 14, 2008)

^Kya bhai whats happening at Arsenal . The Great Hoyte is been sold to Boro'


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 14, 2008)

@gunners- 4get abt liverpool. this title race is a triple threat match bw us, u and manu. liverpool r gonna struggle to get 4th itself. rule liverpool out of this channel.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 14, 2008)

^How many *u*'s are there ? 
Kops know deep down they are not good enough(consistency is what they have no idea about).
See after signing Keane and boasting about him they fail to score in the UCL qualifiers. Thats title-winning form i guess


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Kya bhai whats happening at Arsenal . The Great Hoyte is been sold to Boro'


Although Justin was a big gooner at heart we expected that.He just wasn't good enough for Arsenal,add to that the mighty competition in form of Sagna and Nooboue.Boro will be good for his career.
Btw. Wenger has said he would sign one more player.Inler from Udinese would be a great buy.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 14, 2008)

never rule out the mighty steven gerrard and torres.i do agree winning would be difficult but we gonna beat all of ur candy butts at CL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2008)

^^Spoken like a true Scouser.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> never rule out the mighty steven gerrard and torres.i do agree winning would be difficult but we gonna beat all of ur candy butts at CL



Yeah, riiiiiight!!! 
0-0 against Standard Liege after Reina saved a penalty. They should think about *saving* their sorry a$$es in the CL first


----------



## Rahim (Aug 14, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> never rule out the mighty steven gerrard and torres.i do agree winning would be difficult but we gonna beat all of ur candy butts at CL


Sapne dekhna band kar 
You just played out a goaless draw with a nameless club in UCL qualifiers and failed to score and yet you think CL is Liverpool's Cup? Kops never fail to amaze me :tired of such crap:


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Although Justin was a big gooner at heart we expected that.He just wasn't good enough for Arsenal,add to that the mighty competition in form of Sagna and Nooboue.Boro will be good for his career.
> Btw. Wenger has said he would sign one more player.Inler from Udinese would be a great buy.


Why is it that you dont care that much when a player moves on and always come with a brave face??
And if any United player moves on you seem to predict the house falling down on United.  (read Ronaldo)


----------



## red_devil (Aug 14, 2008)

curious question :-

did KOp play Keane ??? did he start ?

and ESPN's football focus guys had a huge prediction that  $hit would win the PL this season ! 
I'd say .. NO CHANCE. Man UTD FTW !!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 14, 2008)

^Chelsea are worthy contenders for the title. The biggest problem for Kop is the attitude of Rafa and his signings, he doesnt play 2 strikers, sub-standard plauers on the wings, no pace except babel, aging defense and these are no bias remarks.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2008)

n6300 said:


> curious question :-
> 
> did KOp play Keane ??? did he start ?
> 
> ...



Either you've got no idea how things work in football or you're too biased to have a logical opinion.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Why is it that you dont care that much when a player moves on and always come with a brave face??
> And if any United player moves on you seem to predict the house falling down on United.  (read Ronaldo)


So you comparing Ronaldo with a fringe player like Hoyte?


----------



## Rahim (Aug 14, 2008)

^Even though i am a United fan , n6300 has to be reminded how close Chelsea came last season from snatching the Title from United.  Respect doesnt harm anyone,does it? 
It should have been "Did Gerrard Played??"



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So you comparing Ronaldo with a fringe player like Hoyte?



Nah itna paagal nahiin hooon 
Just the way Gunners fans react to a player departure, thats it.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 14, 2008)

^ well that was a biased opinion.

honestly... Dunno how much of a difference Phil can make right away.. Drogba, lampard all  wanted to leave ... but stayed back [just for the money ?? dunno]

and bosingwa and deco will need time to get adjusted to the PL style... besides, Phil is himself new to PL {yes he is experienced enough but he's still a fresher  in PL }


EDIT :- isn't it time for this thread to be made a "STICKY"


----------



## Rahim (Aug 14, 2008)

^^Good players doesnt need coaching remember


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^ well that was a biased opinion.
> 
> honestly... Dunno how much of a difference Phil can make right away.. Drogba, lampard all  wanted to leave ... but stayed back [just for the money ?? dunno]
> 
> ...



We came within a whisker and a missed penalty of completing the double under a manager who hardly had any experience in top-flight football, not to mention respect from the players. That itself tells a thing or two about what to expect this season with a World Cup winning coach at the helm.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 14, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> We came within a whisker and a missed penalty of completing the double under a manager who hardly had any experience in top-flight football, not to mention respect from the players. That itself tells a thing or two about what to expect this season with a World Cup winning coach at the helm.



the only problem i see with chelsea.. is that their players are old & they have too many big name players.. if scolari handles this well then they are serious contenders


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 15, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> the only problem i see with chelsea.. is that *their players are old* & they have too many big name players.. if scolari handles this well then they are serious contenders



Ahh, you're repeating Fergie's statement, aren't you? 
I found this on The Guardian:



> *Manchester United*
> Edwin van der Sar *37*
> Gary Neville *33*
> Rio Ferdinand *29*
> ...



Source: *www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/jul/23/chelsea.manchesterunited


----------



## iinfi (Aug 15, 2008)

FYR Macedonia fifa ranking 54
Cyprus 62
Rwanda 83
India 153
wtf??? *#$*&%*$&(^*)$(*
beyond my comprehension!!! howz this decided. 

Rwanda RANK 83???? people dont have food to eat, n they play soccer???


----------



## hullap (Aug 15, 2008)

iinfi said:


> Rwanda RANK 83???? people dont have food to eat, n they play soccer???


----------



## red_devil (Aug 15, 2008)

Berba for barca ??

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1560436.ece

lol  poor berba ... every other day his future club's name keeps changing ! 


EDIT :-

Rooney fit for Newcastle game


----------



## Rahim (Aug 15, 2008)

^Spurs toh kuch jyadaa hi nautanki kar rahen hai!!!


----------



## manckevin (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey guys I'm new to this forum,anyways I can't wait for the new epl season to start and I believe that this season it will be again btwn Chelsea and man utd though I would love to see arsenal challenging till the end too(I'm a man utd fan as my name user name suggests).I don't think that liverpool under rafa can be considered as title contenders because they are not consistent and their squad players are not good enough, they will continue to be a cup team. I deeply respect arsene wenger because he’s a great coach and I think the financial constraints at arsenal will hamper them over the course of the season. Chelsea will always be there because their a strong and physical team, they will bully their way to victories, hopefully they can play some entertaining football under scolari. But I hope and belive that man utd win this year, and an addition of a striker will be the final piece as they say.Guys if there are any unwritten rules to be followed in this thread let me know..​


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

iinfi said:


> beyond my comprehension!!! howz this decided.


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIFA_World_Rankings#Current_calculation_method


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 15, 2008)

@klaw- thanks man. now i can shut the mouth of all those who call chelsea "old".  wats the age got to do with this season anyway? no one's got a hunched back and nobody moves at a snails pace. their experience will b handful. v have got a few gud young pistols comin up- mikel, essien, bosingwa, hilario, cech, kalou. and once our senior players retire, abram will wake up and hand out a blank cheque to the manager in charge.


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

beta testing said:


> once our senior players retire, abram will wake up and *hand out a blank cheque to the manager in charge.*


   What else can a Chel$ki fan say....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2008)

beta testing said:


> @klaw- thanks man. now i can shut the mouth of all those who call chelsea "old".  wats the age got to do with this season anyway? no one's got a hunched back and nobody moves at a snails pace. their experience will b handful. v have got a few gud young pistols comin up- mikel, essien, bosingwa, hilario, cech, kalou. and once our senior players retire, abram will wake up and hand out a blank cheque to the manager in charge.


At 32 hilario isnt exactly a "young pistol"


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 15, 2008)

i didnt know that hilario was 32. now ive verified it. i dont want to call them young guns so i m callin them young pistols (my phrase).

@gagan- i knew that's wat u guys wanted to hear. so i said it.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 15, 2008)

manckevin said:


> .............till the end too(I'm a man utd fan as my name user name suggests)............​



i ... err... ur username is manckevin ... MAN C KEVIN
looks like a man city kevin

u r city fan ..... 
he he he 

take it easy .. jus kidding


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 15, 2008)

@manckevin- she's right. it does look like u r a city fan.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 15, 2008)

beta testing said:


> @manckevin- she's right. it does look like u r a city fan.



who is this she, in she's right??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL


----------



## hullap (Aug 15, 2008)

haha


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2008)

beta testing said:


> and hand out a blank cheque to the manager in charge.



oh f**k... how i hate to hear this.. 
anyway, chelsea is an older team compared to utd cuz u should remove VDS from utd 's average age as he is a GK.. he doesnt have to do a lot of running like the outfield players..(anyway he doesnt have to do much becuz of our defense ) so our average age becomes 27.
same with chelsea.. if u remove chec .. ur average age increases.. & it proves that ur team is old.



beta testing said:


> @manckevin- she's right. it does look like u r a city fan.



LOL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 15, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> anyway, chelsea is an older team compared to utd cuz u should remove VDS from utd 's average age as he is a GK.. he doesnt have to do a lot of running like the outfield players..(anyway he doesnt have to do much becuz of our defense ) so our average age becomes 27.
> same with chelsea.. if u remove chec .. ur average age increases.. & it proves that ur team is old.



How convenient, isn't it? Remove an older player to decrease your team's average age while at the same time increase our team's average age by removing a younger player!! Typical.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> How convenient, isn't it? Remove an older player to decrease your team's average age while at the same time increase our team's average age by removing a younger player!! Typical.



im just being logical.. if u find being logical - "convenient"... fine by me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> im just being logical.. if u find being logical - "convenient"... fine by me.



Your logic states that goalkeepers should be excluded coz they don't do much running around. My logic states that goalkeepers are an absolutely vital part of the team and it is their reflexes, agility and reading of the game that keeps many teams alive in matches. An 18-year old player can run around the pitch all day long and may still not contribute anything. Removing a goalkeeper, no matter how old, just for the sake of lowering the average age of a team doesn't make sense to me. If it does to you, fine by me!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 16, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Your logic states that goalkeepers should be excluded coz they don't do much running around. My logic states that goalkeepers are an absolutely vital part of the team and it is their reflexes, agility and reading of the game that keeps many teams alive in matches. An 18-year old player can run around the pitch all day long and may still not contribute anything. Removing a goalkeeper, no matter how old, just for the sake of lowering the average age of a team doesn't make sense to me. If it does to you, fine by me!



my belief is fatigue of a GK doesnt come into play as much as outfield players.. anyway if u take the whole squad into consideration.. utd do have a younger squad..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> my belief is fatigue of a GK doesnt come into play as much as outfield players.. anyway if u take the whole squad into consideration.. utd do have a younger squad..



It's not about fatigue, it's about maintaining the level of skill needed to stay competitive. And looks like Sir Rednose has completely hypnotised you with his barbs about age and all. The experience that comes with age can never be replaced by youthful exuberance, just ask Giggs & Scholes 
I'll just hope that Fergie's comments come back to bite him on the backside, just like Rafa's jibes regarding Drogba did in the CL semi-final.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 16, 2008)

iinfi said:


> who is this she, in she's right??



oh sorry. i thought u were a girl. hehe. that avatar is of joe cole's girlfriend carly right?


----------



## iinfi (Aug 16, 2008)

beta testing said:


> oh sorry. i thought u were a girl.


ROTFL .... ha ha ha 
are there any girls in the forum in the first place?? n that too in football thread?



beta testing said:


> that avatar is of joe cole's girlfriend carly right?


correct

Pizarro moves to Bremen
no new striker???


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 16, 2008)

chelsea close to signing robinho

i hope u guys r playin NFC Manager. v can all compete among ourselves to c who gets the highest points.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 16, 2008)

United should desperately sign a quality striker!!!! Otherwise they will lagger behind Chelsea & Arsenal.
About all those talk of age , are you people mad?? Chelsea Old? and United , Young, right?? United have Giggs, Scholes , Neville & Van Der Sar who have past thier prime and still SAF plays them regularly.
Ballack & Lampard doesnt have to run as wingers, they dictate the pace of the game the same way as Scholes and Giggs. Both teams have enough young legs on the wings. SInce Ronaldo wont play till October end, it would be interesting to see who takes up the mantle for The Devils.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2008)

Arsene Wenger swears 
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/aug/16/arsenal.premierleague

Lots of streams to choose from for today's Arsenal vs WBA game.
*myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=16444&part=sports


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 16, 2008)

nani put a good showing in the community shield final. he has improved a lot now and i can say that because i have watched him play. SAF should play nani on the right as a replacement for ronaldo.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh man!Just a few minutes till we kick off the new season!I am excited
Buildup to the match has already started

Nasri Gets His First In 4 Minutes


----------



## red_devil (Aug 16, 2008)

Holy $hit !! i missed the kick off !! stupid cable !


----------



## hullap (Aug 16, 2008)

no cable here too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2008)

Watch at 
www.justin.tv/chavulmb


----------



## hullap (Aug 16, 2008)

256k speed
itll be slow i think


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2008)

No I am on 256 u\l too.
justin.tv\mstv_2 is the smoothest for 256 Kbps(not the best quality though)


----------



## hullap (Aug 16, 2008)

i have to setup flash too
using arch x86_64


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2008)

We could have got more goals seriously....

Arsenal 1-0 WBA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2008)

3 points in the bag.Nasri was great he shot more than Hleb did in 3 years


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 3 points in the bag.


Yeah, but smaller* teams should be raped mercilessly for the Goal difference.

* = no offense to any team.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 16, 2008)

just one nasri goal  gunners should've got more.

i guess they had just a couple of shots on target for the whole 2nd half !! C'mon i'd expected more.



gagandeep said:


> Yeah, but smaller* teams should be raped mercilessly for the Goal difference.
> 
> * = no offense to any team.




exactly. u never know what will happen by the end of the season.

/* -OFFTOPIC
how much bandwidth does watching a full game suck up ???
i'm not no unlim <bsnl h500> ... so each MB matters 
*/


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 16, 2008)

good game by arsenal. they scored only one but they took many good shots and dominated WBA. nasri was fantastic. gr8 debut for him in the premier league. this season arsenal gotta hope that nothing like eduardo's incident last year happens again.

*www.espnstar.com/servlet/file/103558_33_preview.jpg?ITEM_ENT_ID=103558&COLLSPEC_ENT_ID=10&FILE_SERVICE_CONF_ID=33

aren't any of u playin NFC manager?


----------



## hullap (Aug 16, 2008)

NFC managers not interesting now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2008)

We could have scored more but for the strikers looking a bit rusty.If vela had played instead of Bendtner the scoreline would have been different.
The goals will come soon enough


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 16, 2008)

@hullap- wat do u mean? i have registered my team already. and i bet i was the first to get points as nasri scored. go to *www.espnstar.com/nfcmanager


----------



## hullap (Aug 16, 2008)

i used to play it like about two years ago
last year it became $#|7,
not interested in it now
id rather play football manager or football superstars (w8ing for it since a year)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2008)

Spuds start the season in style by losing 2-1 to Boro LOOOOOOOL
and that 1 goal was an own goal ROFL
Whatever happened to their multimillion buys.Bent,Bentley,Santos,Modric LOOOOOL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2008)

Typical start to the campaign by Sp*rs!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 16, 2008)

cant wait to watch wat happens to interpool


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2008)

Paul Ince won his first game as Blackburn manager defeating Everton 3-2.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 17, 2008)

results of yesterday-

Arsenal 1-0 West Brom
Bolton 3-1 Stoke
Hull 2-1 Fulham
Middlesbrough 2-1 Tottenham
West Ham 2-1 Wigan
Everton 2-3 Blackburn
Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool

check out this image of Rooney- *img176.imageshack.us/img176/7112/roniul7.jpg
ROFLMAO


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 17, 2008)

beta testing said:


> results of yesterday-
> 
> Arsenal 1-0 West Brom
> Bolton 3-1 Stoke
> ...


 
LOL.. he looks just like FAT Frank....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2008)

He has lost quite some weight:O
Chelsea playing with 4-3-3 with Deco and Cole supplying Anelka.

Chelsea playing some good football.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 17, 2008)

^They are up and running and the movement is so scary 
Lets see what United can do againt the Toons.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2008)

Muahahahahaha!!!!! An absolute thrashing for Pompey!! *4-0 to Chelsea!!!* 
Deco was bloody brilliant!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2008)

ManUre down 1-0 LOOOOOOL

equalised


----------



## hullap (Aug 17, 2008)

W00h00
1-1


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2008)

What happened to tevez BTW? Injured or his loan deal has encountered some problems? I'm not watching this match.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 17, 2008)

chelsea thrash portsmouth!!! gr8 start for Scolari and Deco. i was expecting this kind of a performance from manUre. they r weakened now. tevez is not playin? is rooney playin? wat abt nani?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's why Tevez was missing:



> Carlos Tevez was missing from today's starting line-up because he has flown back to his native Argentina, it is unknown at this point when the forward will return...
> The 24-year old second striker however is missing from the Red Devils' squad today as he has flown back to Argentina following a family bereavement.



*www.goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=822768


----------



## Rahim (Aug 17, 2008)

Unitd was lacking a finisher and have to give credit to Newcastle for thier willingness to fight especially Gutirez & Colocini.
I was laughing when saw youngsters coming on for United


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2008)

What's the result???


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 17, 2008)

the worst possible start for us again....  damn it

we need strikers no saha and tevez ...else played well but find the final to score goals.....campbell missed a sitter of a chance in the 1st half.....

Man UTD 1-1 NEW UTD


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2008)

So that means we're top of the table after the first round!!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 17, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> What's the result???



abey TV kholke dekh le


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> abey TV kholke dekh le


abe kaun uthke jaye TV dekhne, waise bhi is time TV khali kahan milta hai


----------



## iinfi (Aug 17, 2008)

la la la la
laaaaaaaa
laaaaaaaaaaa lal lal al la


----------



## Rahim (Aug 17, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> abe kaun uthke jaye TV dekhne, waise bhi is time TV khali kahan milta hai



Kyun "saas-bahu" nautanki chal raha hai kyaa?? 

I am really scared with Chelsea playing so well despite Drogba,which i consider the final piece in the jigsaw. United cant buy a striker??  You may call it pre-mature but i dont see Giggsy lifting BPL Trophy this season


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2008)

Family time hai yaar, thankfully I was able to watch The Blues play 
I think Deco was the final piece in the Chelsea jigsaw, someone who sees passes that others can't, that spark of creativity in midfield. If we play both Drogba and Anelka together, huuuuuh boy, better watch out!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2008)

^^Who will Drogba replace then?
I think Scolari will play Drogba instead of Anelka in 4-4-3.

Btw. Why did Rooney get the yellow?For beating up referee or public?

we should not forget that United and Arsenal had many first team players out.Chelsea fans should not think they have won the PL already.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ yeah drogba for anelka...

and yeah it was a bad start { not the worst coz we just dropped 2 points  } and yeah berba/ whichever striker fergie has in mind... WHERE R U ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2008)

Call him soon cause Rooney is going sh1te.And you are playing against pompey next,your favorite team


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 18, 2008)

naah its too soon to say that chelshit will be lifting the EPL ....and its just 1 match gone on the EPL still 37 more to go .... so its a long road ahead.... no doubt chelshit played well today but they had the finishers on there side which man utd didnt had today missing Tevez, ronaldo, nani and anderson ..... 

fergie get the stiker soon berba or Huntelaar will be great


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> naah its too soon to say that chelsea will be lifting the EPL ....and its just 1 match gone on the EPL still 37 more to go .... so its a long road ahead.... no doubt chelsea played well today but they had the finishers on there side which man utd didnt had today missing Tevez, ronaldo, nani and anderson .....
> 
> fergie get the stiker soon berba or Huntelaar will be great



Manure has become too reliant on the diva-diver, admit it. And nice to see someone other than us moaning about missing players for a change.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2008)

Huntelaar is no good.Against us he was slow and lousy.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 18, 2008)

F**K
*Carrick out for two weeks*
*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={F9E570E6-407E-44BC-800F-4A3110258114}&newsid=6616238

now another big blow for us now..... and still we dont have anderson ....


----------



## Rahim (Aug 18, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Who will Drogba replace then?
> I think Scolari will play Drogba instead of Anelka in 4-4-3.



4-4-3??  Maine toh 4-4-2 ya 4-3-3 sunaa thaa, yeh 4-4-3 kis chidiyaa ka naam hai


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Who will Drogba replace then?
> I think Scolari will play Drogba instead of Anelka in *4-4-3*.



OK, so we're trying to be attack-minded under Scolari, but that's taking things a bit too far!!! 
I hope you were not suggesting an attacking trio of Anelka, Drogba & Petr Cech


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> 4-4-3??  Maine toh 4-4-2 ya 4-3-3 sunaa thaa, yeh 4-4-3 kis chidiyaa ka naam hai


Scolari playing in midfield himself


----------



## Rahim (Aug 18, 2008)

^Nope!! Thats Abhishek


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Nope!! Thats Abhishek


Nahi yaar, kisi ke pet pe laat nahi maarni chahiye! I'll let Lampard play there, no problem!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2008)

And you must be 30+ to play for the pensioners anyway


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> And you must be 30+ to play for the pensioners anyway


Don't start this age business all over again, or I'll have to bring in my little 5-year old cousin to enroll for Arsenal!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2008)

If you want him to be a World Class star then you are welcome


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If you want him to be a World Class star then you are welcome


And then when he's at the peak of his career you can sell him to Real Madrid or Barcelona for a huge profit while at the same time appearing like a feeder club to the rest of the world


----------



## Rahim (Aug 18, 2008)

^ohh that was below the belt


----------



## manckevin (Aug 18, 2008)

A bad start again for us this year,while the other big three have not dropped any points.It was going to be difficult for us with the team we had i.e without tevez,nani,anderson,hargreaves,Park,saha,carick(20 min).We finished the game with two right backs brown and da silva and two left backs evra and O shea.Scholes had an off day,rooney wasn't any good in the second half.Chelsea played very pleasing football after a long time,good for them and their fans.Deco was wonderful though it must be seen if he can continue throughout the season in the same vein.Arsenal were their usual self but missing fabregas.On the whole one can see why Chelsea are the favourites for many.Hopefully everyone would look back to last season and see that despite having only 2 pts in the first three games last season we won.Go UNITED.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 18, 2008)

Berba confirms United 'dream'


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And then when he's at the peak of his career you can sell him to Real Madrid or Barcelona for a huge profit while at the same time appearing like a feeder club to the rest of the world


Peak of the career?LOOOL Ask those clubs,they are crying over "over the hill" former Arsenal FC legends
I am waiting for the time when Barca fans find out about Hleb's shooting allergy 
We know how to keep our best players.Didn't you see how we said furk off to the likes of Barca and Milan in Ade case 8)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Peak of the career?LOOOL Ask those clubs,they are crying over "over the hill" former Arsenal FC legends
> I am waiting for the time when Barca fans find out about Hleb's shooting allergy
> We know how to keep our best players.Didn't you see how we said furk off to the likes of Barca and Milan in Ade case 8)



Well Anelka wasn't exactly 'past-it' when you lot sold him to Real Madrid, was he?  And that chap has a habit of scoring against Arsenal, take that as a warning for this season! 
Oh, and Arsenal didn't exactly say F off to Barca and Milan, they clinged to Ade coz there's no other quality target man available at the club, had to ditch their wage-structure and they know Wenger now spends money as if it's his own hard-earned


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Well Anelka wasn't exactly 'past-it' when you lot sold him to Real Madrid, was he?  And that chap has a habit of scoring against Arsenal, take that as a warning for this season!
> Oh, and Arsenal didn't exactly say F off to Barca and Milan, they clinged to Ade coz there's no other quality target man available at the club, had to ditch their wage-structure and they know Wenger now spends money as if it's his own hard-earned


No Anelka sale=No money for Henry.We have seen how unstable he turned out to be. 
Even Chelsea fans think he isn't any good for them.
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=905635&postcount=2836 + lots others.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 18, 2008)

People can go on and on on this topic but Wenger doesnt stop any player who desires to leave.
Anelka is a mercurial talent and not consistent enough for any club. 1 or 2 seasons and he starts making noise about moving to a new club. I cant see him playing ahead of or together with Drogba in Chelsea colours.

I see so many fans behaving like "Kaam nikal gaya toh pehchaante nahiin" type, which i really hate.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Aug 18, 2008)

Anelka is just great..The only good thing that happend to chelsea in Grants reign..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No Anelka sale=No money for Henry.We have seen how unstable he turned out to be.
> Even Chelsea fans think he isn't any good for them.
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=905635&postcount=2836 + lots others.



Dude, Anelka has scored goals wherever he has played, be it for Fenerbahce, Man City or Bolton. Now that he's playing as the center-forward for us, I think we'll get to see his true ability.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2008)

Fifa 09 Boxart
*img297.imageshack.us/img297/4438/fifacoverbo7.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Aug 19, 2008)

Chelsea defender Ivanovic poised to sign for AC Milan, official reason--> he didnt impress at Chelsea. 
Yeah how can anybody impress if you dont play him.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 19, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fifa 09 Boxart
> *img297.imageshack.us/img297/4438/fifacoverbo7.jpg



wtf. are u sure abt this? how can they put someone like nooboue on the box?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2008)

WTF are you talking about 
He is the best player in PL ever.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 19, 2008)

facts plz.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2008)

Class doesn't require facts 8)


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 19, 2008)

come on man. watever u say, i dont think he deserves to b on the cover. IMO, this is a much better cover 

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/5836/fifa09myboxartej2.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 19, 2008)

beta testing said:


> come on man. watever u say, i dont think he deserves to b on the cover. IMO, this is a much better cover
> 
> *img218.imageshack.us/img218/5836/fifa09myboxartej2.jpg




Like it! Like it! Like it! 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fifa 09 Boxart
> *img297.imageshack.us/img297/4438/fifacoverbo7.jpg



Quite fitting that it's been given an 'Adults Only (AO)' rating!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2008)

I wonder why Sky sports commentators were so obsessed about his "penetration skills" this weekend  I guess AO is correct.



Why has fat frank got AO?Bad example for kids' health?


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 20, 2008)

football PJ- Q- how did adebayor do well in school?
A- he used his head!!!


----------



## hullap (Aug 20, 2008)

crouch used it more


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2008)

Arsenal buy Mikel Silvestre from ManUre 
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-announce-signing-of-mikael-silvestre
He may be a good experienced cover for Traore who is a cover for Clichy but thats all.
I hope this isn't the signing Wenger was talking about.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 21, 2008)

silvestre was a good player for us .. but now evra well set .. it would have been difficult for silvestre to make it to the 1st team .... hope he has a great future ahead with arse now.....


----------



## Rahim (Aug 21, 2008)

He was off-loaded for sure. I call him "Mr Heart-Attack whenever you touch the Ball" and a great penalty-giver. I am not sure why Wenger bought him.
Now whos gonna play at LF if Evra gets injured??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2008)

^^Lol Don't you guys know about your youth?

Reports say that he was going through a medical at Man City but he left it in between and headed for London when he knew about Arsenal's interest 
Wenger is the most shrewd transfer operator in the world.There is obviously something in Silvestre which rednose couldn't see but Arsene can.
I am happy with it as long as this doesn't turn out to be the last signing of the window.We still need a DM.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 21, 2008)

was browsing through TheSun and there was this line which said 

"Berbatov signs for United"


I got really curious to read more and when I did, the message read



> "DIMITAR BERBATOV faces a furious Spurs backlash after we snapped him signing a Manchester United shirt.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Lol Don't you guys know about your youth?
> 
> Reports say that he was going through a medical at Man City but he left it in between and headed for London when he knew about Arsenal's interest
> Wenger is the most shrewd transfer operator in the world.There is obviously something in Silvestre which rednose couldn't see but Arsene can.
> I am happy with it as long as this doesn't turn out to be the last signing of the window.We still need a DM.



Youth my fooot. It wont win United anything if they rely on youth.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2008)

And this is the same team which proved you can win trophies with kids :roll:
I was talking about the twins from Brazil who had a great pre season.Looks like most mankers don't even know about their youth in the awe of the diving diva.


----------



## hullap (Aug 21, 2008)

n6300 said:


> "DIMITAR BERBATOV faces a furious Spurs backlash after we snapped him signing a Manchester United shirt.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> And this is the same team which proved you can win trophies with kids :roll:
> I was talking about the twins from Brazil who had a great pre season.Looks like most mankers don't even know about their youth in the awe of the diving diva.



If you depend too much on youth, teams will go the arsenal way- "nearly boys" i call them.
I knwo you may rfer to SChole,Giggs,Beckham,Neville as the result of youth system but at United are not as much dependent on youth as Arsenal are. 2 Clubs. 2 Systems. Thats it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2008)

So are you saying that the Brazilian boys are no good for United and SAF should buy an established player as cover for Evra?


----------



## Rahim (Aug 21, 2008)

I am not too emotional as some of the Gunners fans are who seems to have faith on youngsters and quiet frankly who has seen those Brazilians and nobody can be so sure about them.

When you look at Chelsea and thier bench, then United surely will mess up this season and The Blues would not show any mercy towards United or Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2008)

*Vidic: Silvestre left us shocked*

Mikael's signing paying off already


----------



## Rahim (Aug 21, 2008)

Dont be so happy as both teams arent gonna win anything this year


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2008)

You afraid of chelsh1t after one game? 
Chelsea played well but Pompey were absolutely horrible in that game.Wait and watch how we thrash them at the grove and show them some real samba football.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 21, 2008)

Nahh....honestly i knew that before the pre-season started,
Chelsea are far superior and its quite easy to see   "Die-Hard fans not included". I am not a die-hard fan of United as you must have known by my avatar  Good football is what hooks me irrespective of the teams.
Chelsea are not gonna slip and United resrting to youth for cover (cant stop giggling) and Arsenal "being so near yet so far" trend; there''s only one winner. 
Hunger and revenge are some of the most powerful motivators and Chelsea have plenty of them 

Wenger is not gonna win anything with "kids" though they play the best football. While Arsenal takes the plaudits it is United and Chelsea who lifts the silverwares


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2008)

Chelsea 
P W L F A Pts
            1   1 0  4  0  3

Ya season over go home Chelsea winners 2008-09 See you in blue next season


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You afraid of Chelsea after one game?
> Chelsea played well but Pompey were absolutely horrible in that game.Wait and watch how we thrash them at the grove and show them some real samba football.



Yeah, yeah! yeah, yeah!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chelsea
> P W L F A Pts
> 1   1 0  4  0  3
> 
> Ya season over go home Chelsea winners 2008-09 See you in blue next season



You seem to mis-understand me. I saw United's fall coming when all broke loose with Ronaldo's saga and the squad been tested along with messing with Rooney. 
Tell me, you always start the season with the thought that Arsenal will WIN everything and then dissappoint big time to the fans as well as to neutrals and end up being a Spanish Bride.
Following the manager blindly and being a "Yes Man" to all his decisions is behaving like a sheep like you said about experience and all that lovely (change of heart) stuff about Silvestre  Wenger loves Frenchies  Everyone knows he is dangerous in his pown penalty box and yet when he joined Gunners, all thier fans started singing & praising and what not :hypocrites: 

Gunners Loan Traore To Pompey. So that makes Silvestre the 2nd choice after Clichy. Wenger is doing everything to please his Frenchmate


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Nahh....honestly i knew that before the pre-season started,
> Chelsea are far superior and its quite easy to see   "Die-Hard fans not included". I am not a die-hard fan of United as you must have known by my avatar  Good football is what hooks me irrespective of the teams.
> Chelsea are not gonna slip and United resrting to youth for cover (cant stop giggling) and Arsenal "being so near yet so far" trend; there''s only one winner.
> Hunger and revenge are some of the most powerful motivators and Chelsea have plenty of them
> ...



Looks like I'm gonna have to finally agree with you!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Gunners Loan Traore To Pompey. So that makes Silvestre the 2nd choice after Clichy. Wenger is doing everything to please his Frenchmate


Traore is French too 

Having Mikael as a cover is fine but like I said if Wenger doesn't sign a good DM by 31st I'll be mighty pissed


----------



## Rahim (Aug 22, 2008)

^Are you not happy with your new DM: Eboue


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Are you not happy with your new DM: Eboue


If *DM=Dimwit Moron*, I'm very happy that it's Eboue!! 
You didn't mean _Defensive Midfielder_ by any chance, did you??


----------



## iinfi (Aug 22, 2008)

Chelsea have signed Sporting Lisbon striker Fabio Paim on loan with a view to securing him on a permanent deal. 
now who the hell is this fellow?? there is nothing on the official website yet!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2008)

iinfi said:


> Chelsea have signed Sporting Lisbon striker Fabio Paim on loan with a view to securing him on a permanent deal.
> now who the hell is this fellow?? there is nothing on the official website yet!!


It's on Sporting Lisbon's official site, but not yet on Chelsea's official site!

*www.sporting.pt/Info/Futebol/Noticias/noticiasfutebol_futemprestimofabiopaim_210808_44771.asp

Translates to:



> The player of the Sporting, Fábio Paim, was yielded by loan, until the final o of the time, to the Chelsea Football Club. In the end of the season, the English club has right of option for the acquisition of the advanced one



Babelfishhhhhhhh


----------



## red_devil (Aug 22, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Having Mikael as a cover is fine but like I said if Wenger doesn't sign a good DM by 31st I'll be mighty pissed



guess this should make u a bit happy 


			
				THE _SUN said:
			
		

> * ARSENE WENGER has hinted Mikael Silvestre will NOT be Arsenal's final summer  signing.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2008)

Ya he was spotted at Switzerland game.I don't think he was there to watch Senderos play.
If Gokhan Inler comes Ill be 
Alex Song is back from Olympics.He can play DM too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm getting worried about Everton. They haven't bought anyone yet and had to rely on a 17-year old and a 16-year old in the last game. Manuel Fernandes has returned to Valencia and they are desperately short of players. Even Tiago has rejected a move to the Toffees. []


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 22, 2008)

Iwant to join Chelsea- Robinho


----------



## Rahim (Aug 22, 2008)

The only problem is that Madrid officials doesnt want to talk to Kenyon.
I think if this goes through then he once again will be a substitute as there is no place for him in that 11.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2008)

Even after that deal Chelsea will not let Sheva go to humiliate him.FFS loan him to Milan.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Even after that deal Chelsea will not let Sheva go to humiliate him.FFS loan him to Milan.



What deal? Milan want to take him on loan, provided that we pay a certain %age of his wages. And after 1 year they are not willing to give any guarantee that they'll buy him. Makes no sense. I'd rather have Sheva play for us & pay his wages, than to let him play for those cheapskates and STILL pay his wages.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 23, 2008)

Madrid will allow Robinho to leave this summer and it is so sad to see Sheva, one of the greats, langusing . He doesnt deserve this humiliation.

As about Robinho moving to Chelsea for big money, Calderon have started accumulating money to splash on Ronaldo next season.

Way to go *Real Mad* get *Rid* of Robinho. The greed has got the cat this time.
What goes around ,comes around. Real bullied United and Chelsea gave them a taste of their own medicine or was it arrogance??  Ronaldo saga has spoilt the apple-cart of Madrid for sure.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2008)

Muahahahaha!!! Now that they're willing to sell, let's keep bringing down the price!! 
As for Sheva, letting him leave on loan and paying more than half of his wages makes no business sense. If Milan were to cough up 15 million Euros, he'd be a Milan player again. But as everyone knows, having haggled with Barca for so long regarding Ronnie's price, they're totally cash-strapped now and looking for bargains everywhere!! 

I still wish Sheva would come good....


----------



## Rahim (Aug 23, 2008)

I just wish that Sheva starts palying the way he use to do for Milan irrespective of his final club and hate to a great's career die such slow death


----------



## hullap (Aug 23, 2008)

Todays Fixtures

Sat 23rd August 2008
Blackburn	v 	Hull City
Liverpool		v 	Middlesbrough
Newcastle	v 	Bolton
Stoke City	v 	Aston Villa
Tottenham	v 	Sunderland
WBA		v 	Everton
Fulham		v 	Arsenal


----------



## Rahim (Aug 23, 2008)

^Liverpool are making some noise about this fixture and claiming the money of United and Chelsea are what keepin them ahead of The Kops in terms of challenging for The Title!!! They might look to Arsenal and learn about balancing the accounts.
Classic example of Sour Grapes and arent there any Liverpool fan in this forum? :strange:

@hullap: Best of Luck for your exams.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2008)

Best of luck for your exams, Madhur! And about Liverpool, really, I haven't seen a club or fans as deluded as this one  They do nothing other than boasting about their so-called history 
Met quite a few of them in international forums and almost all of them are apples of the same tree!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 23, 2008)

Argentina Clinch Gold In Beijing
Argentina !!! Argentina!!!



> The breakthrough came after 57 minutes. Messi was the architect, drawing his markers in midfield before releasing Di Maria with a clever ball down the inside-left channel. The Benfica winger did the rest, skipping to the edge of the box before chipping the onrushing Vanzekin to make it 1-0.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Best of luck for your exams, Madhur! And about Liverpool, really, I haven't seen a club or fans as deluded as this one  They do nothing other than boasting about their so-called history
> Met quite a few of them in international forums and almost all of them are apples of the same tree!


Why shouldn't they when they are the most successful club in English history?Football was played even before Abram came.
A chelsea fan should be the last guy to talk about "History"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Why shouldn't they when they are the most successful club in English history?Football was played even before Abram came.
> A chelsea fan should be the last guy to talk about "History"



Here's another one of 'em historians 
Lad, it's history, it's over, ya understand me, mate? 
If yer talking about history, ya'll find Leeds United (now in League 1) there as well. Learn to accept the present!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2008)

I bet Chelsea fans(if they don't go to support manure) will be the biggest historians of them all when sugar daddy goes.Telling their children about the 5 glorious years of their history 

Links to live streams of today's matches.
*myp2p.eu/competition.php?competitionid=&part=sports&discipline=football
Tottenham vs. Sunderland should be fun


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I bet Chelsea fans(if they don't go to support manure) will be the biggest historians of them all when sugar daddy goes.Telling their children about the 5 glorious years of their history
> 
> Links to live streams of today's matches.
> *myp2p.eu/competition.php?competitionid=&part=sports&discipline=football
> Tottenham vs. Sunderland should be fun



Lad, not Chelsea fans, most (hey, I've generalized, mujhe maarne mat daudna koi) ManUre fans support 'em coz that's the only team they know about 
As for history, I couldn't care less. And come on man, stop your wishful thinking!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2008)

Sh1t club no history
Sh1t club no history
Sh1t club no history
Sh1t club no history
Sh1t club no history


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sh1t club no history
> Sh1t club no history
> Sh1t club no history
> Sh1t club no history
> Sh1t club no history



Aa gaye na apni wali pe 

Bade ho jao, bachhe


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2008)

GOAL Tottenham down 1-0 against Sunderland 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## hullap (Aug 23, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2008)

Gerrard scored in last minute to win 2-1


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2008)

A poem:



> There once was a striker called Dimitar
> Who was a White Hart Lane superstar
> 'Til his head went down
> And with an infamous frown
> He decided he belonged in Man-chest-ah.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2008)

Arsenal 0-1 Fulham HT


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2008)

*SHEVCHENKO RE-JOINS AC MILAN!!*



> *Chelsea FC have agreed terms for Andriy Shevchenko to return to AC Milan. Details of the agreement will remain confidential.
> 
> The move is subject to a successful medical.*



*www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~1373689,00.html

OH MY GOD!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2008)

W00T Thanks Chelsh1t for some good work at last.

man we are playing so poorly Denilson and Gayboue aren't supplying anything to the strikers.Can't see us winning this one

Full Time Fulham 1-0 Arsenal


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 24, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> man we are playing so poorly Denilson and Gayboue aren't supplying anything to the strikers.Can't see us winning this one
> 
> Full Time Fulham 1-0 Arsenal



Tough luck, mate


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 24, 2008)

Pity Arse .... for there lose ....


----------



## Rahim (Aug 24, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> W00T Thanks Chelsh1t for some good work at last.
> 
> man we are playing so poorly Denilson and Gayboue aren't supplying anything to the strikers.Can't see us winning this one
> 
> Full Time Fulham 1-0 Arsenal



Since when you started calling names of your own players??
Title winners humbled by relegation threatened FUlham 
If Portsmouth trounce United then at least i will be content that a better team than Fulham beat United.
You are sounding so graceful in defeat, a change for sure or maybe your crystal ball shows this repeat often this year with these young ducks.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 24, 2008)

Saturday's Results
Newcastle 1-0 Bolton
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Blackburn 1-1 Hull
Fulham 1-0 Arsenal
Stoke 3-2 Aston Villa
Tottenham 1-2 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 Middlesbrough

the arses got ****ed off by relegation threatened fulham. this season they wont need the help of injuries to lose the title race 

liverpool were lucky against boro to win. it remains to be seen how long their luck will last.

stoke beat villa! hull draw blackburn at ewood park! how astonishing!

sheva leaves for Milan. thanks for all you have done dear shev.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 24, 2008)

^Rafa is the most luckiest manager in the world. Somebody up above  loves him for sure.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 24, 2008)

^somebody may like rafa but abram likes us!!!


----------



## hullap (Aug 24, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Gayboue





and today
Wigan Athletic	v 	Chelsea
Manchester City	v 	West Ham Utd

BTW, anyone saw that Fuller guys goal?
gr8 one


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2008)

Most of the players returned only on Friday from International duties and maybe they weren't prepared enough for the game.
Hopefully this will bring a DM in the next few days as the midfield experiment failed horribly.Cesc will be fit for Twente and Rosicky(remember him?) is on his way back too so normal service will be restored soon.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 24, 2008)

^^after rosicky comes, u can expect gaydebayor to play well.

Chelsea 1-0 Wigan
v shoulda done better but v won anyways. u guys watched deco's FK? it was awesome. cech was gr8 as usual.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2008)

Not exactly a rout like the first game,just a set piece goal.But 3 points are much better than 0


----------



## Quad Core (Aug 24, 2008)

chelsea, simply bcoz i hate d coach Jose Mourinho.

tat's it!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 24, 2008)

Quad Core said:


> chelsea, *simply bcoz i hate d coach Jose Mourinho*.
> 
> tat's it!!



What planet are you on??


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> What planet are you on??


He is on Earth only, but probably he has come out of Jail or something........ after a year.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2008)

I am the president of Mourinho fan club


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 24, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I am the president of Mourinho fan club





> Please don't call me arrogant, but I'm European champion and I think I'm a _special one_.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 24, 2008)

Quad Core said:


> chelsea, simply bcoz i hate d coach Jose Mourinho.
> 
> tat's it!!



buon giorno .... man from timbuktu is here


----------



## Rahim (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys dont bug Quad Core that much :really i mean it:
Was busy this weekend and couldnt see any matches. Why? Busy customising my new SX4


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 25, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Hey guys dont bug Quad Core that much :really i mean it:
> Was busy this weekend and couldnt see any matches. Why? Busy customising my new SX4



Whoa!! Congrats yaar!!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 25, 2008)

^Shukriyaa bhai, so no more pulling each others legs till next weekend


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 25, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Shukriyaa bhai, so no more pulling each others legs till next weekend



Done deal!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 25, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Hey guys dont bug Quad Core that much :really i mean it:
> Was busy this weekend and couldnt see any matches. Why? Busy customising my new SX4



Off topic: How much did that SX4 cost?


----------



## Rahim (Aug 25, 2008)

Kya baat hai bhai ,mere SX4 ke bare mein itni curiosity  It costs me Rs 9.75 Lacs


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 25, 2008)

*AC Milan Sign Senderos!!*

*www.goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=833370

Arsene knows? I don't think so


----------



## Rahim (Aug 25, 2008)

Wenger is coming up with surprises every week!!! If players move in such numbers i wonder what is the gameplan in his mind.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2008)

Normally I would have been over the moon at this news,but seeing Gallas' performance this weekend I am not sure what to say.Senderos and Djorou formed a good partnership in pre season


----------



## Rahim (Aug 25, 2008)

Even i am surprise at whats happening at Emirates.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2008)

I have read the news properly now and it is a 1 yr. loan deal.While I think loan to a club like Newcastle will do him a world of good but I cant see him coming back from Italy
Who knows maybe Wenger is tying up a deal for Xabi Alonso behind this smokescreen.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 25, 2008)

i am sure abt the following transfers-
robinho to chelsea
berbatov to manU
arshavin to tottenham

y am i sure abt these transfers? my instincts tell me so.

please dont call me arrogant, but i was able to correctly predict the transfers of last season, and i think im a special one.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 25, 2008)

^This is no fantasy league thread 
Schuster is trying everything to block Robinho's move to The Blues. He wont be successful as he has vehemently announced his desire to join Chelsea.
Berbatov going to United is like a delayed marriage, it will happen!!!
Poor Arshavin, Barcelona ditched him bcoz of the price tag or they thoght he was not good enough. I think its the latter. Spurs need to kick Jenas out of the team. He hasnt improved at all (just like Heskey, Pennant, Fletcher). He just strolls around arrogantly doing nothing with a stunning goal here and there and after seeing him with the captain's arm-band shows the talent hunting capabilities of Ramos


----------



## ico (Aug 25, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *AC Milan Sign Senderos!!*
> 
> *www.goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=833370
> 
> Arsene knows? I don't think so


Relief!!....BTW Arsene does need a good CB now into the team....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2008)

Song,Silvestre and Djorou are 3 backups for Toure and Gallas.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 25, 2008)

^^but none of them are good. u need someone better than that. i wonder wat trick ARSene has got under his sleeve


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2008)

If Ancelotti rates him so highly he should loan us Kaka in return.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 26, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If Ancelotti rates him so highly he should loan us Kaka in return.



ROTFL!!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## iinfi (Aug 26, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If Ancelotti rates him so highly he should loan us Kaka in return.



desperation !!!
_mujhe kaka chahiyeee !! mujhe kaka chahiyeee _


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 26, 2008)

man Utd 1-0 Portsmouth 

Darren fletcher in the score list again .....


----------



## Rahim (Aug 26, 2008)

Did United played well??



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If Ancelotti rates him so highly he should loan us Kaka in return.



Not possible bcoz he is not FRENCH 


Nasri: I'd Love To Be Next Pires
I hope he is not refering to becoming a Diving Guru


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2008)

^^still better than the diving diva.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 26, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If Ancelotti rates him so highly he should loan us Kaka in return.



are u trying to tell a joke? 
kaka will b comin to chelsea and i can see it happening (my instincts, remember)


----------



## red_devil (Aug 26, 2008)

City wanna sign RONALDO !! < the Brazilian...remember him ???>




			
				City executive chairman Garry Cook said:
			
		

> “I've got to change the culture at this club. Today you can grow quicker than  it took Manchester United. We just need a superstar.   “*China and India* are gagging for football content to watch and we're going to  tell them that City is their great content.
> “We are a global franchise entity. We told Mark Hughes not to come here if he  thought we didn't need a superstar.”



These guys wanna grow by focusing on the Indian and Chinese markets and not on football !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats wrong in that?Chelsea and Manure are doing that for years.

Wenger promised the fans of a MF before Twente game which is tonight and no signing is there.I am disappointed with Arsene.I just hope Denilson plays well with Cesc.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 27, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^still better than the diving diva.



You always think that any player playing for Gunners are sooo good and when that player wanna leave then you show your hypocrite part and label them as has-beens, allergic to shooting, pensioners and what not.
I am sure you gonna start worshipping Silvestre just bcoz Wenger signed him despite you knowing very well he is not fit to play for a good club anyway.
You behave like a 10 year old 

BTW 





> Roman Pavlyuchenko has claimed that he is set to complete a move to Tottenham Hotspur.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2008)

Its not my fault if they roll over and die at another club for some reason.It is for all to see.If Mikael puts in some solid performances and help us to some silverware then ya Ill worship him along with Cesc RVP and eboue


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 27, 2008)

Pavlyuchenko signs for Spurs.

it is said that arsene will leave out adebayor for tonights game after the loss in the hands of fulham.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 27, 2008)

Liverpool v Standard Liege

hope liverpool loses this 
i know this is not expected as they play well in KO matches and Gerrard steps up every time.

if they lose wat wud be the color of Rafa's face?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2008)

Shhteve Mclaren will get Eboue'd tonight.More humiliating than failure to qualify for Euro


----------



## iinfi (Aug 28, 2008)

another late goal ... 117" 
GRRR #)$*(%*($%&$


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2008)

Arsenal 4-0 Twente.Easy 6-0 aggregate win.Nasri on the scoresheet again.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 28, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal 4-0 Twente.Easy 6-0 aggregate win.Nasri on the scoresheet again.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2008)

Liverpool once again can call themselves lucky with a last gasp goal from Kuyt to qualify for the CL proper.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 28, 2008)

^^ That's right man. 118th min winner by Kuyt. Lucky again.

Man City sign Shaun Wright Philips

Robinho is so close to signing with Chelsea that he may featue in this weeks game against Spurs. It is said that JR is wanting to play Berbatov in the game. So much for the Bulgarian "rotting in the reserves".

Albert Riera closer than ever to signing with Liverpoll.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2008)

After much denial by both Chelsea and Man City, SWP is back to the club which is fit for him.
Berbatov should be snapped by United ASAP and my "instinct" says (beta_testing, are you listening?  ), that he might feature this weekend againt Fulham.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 28, 2008)

^ Let's see about that.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2008)

Champions League Draw
Group A

Chelsea
Roma
Bordeaux
CFR Cluj

Group B

Internazionale
Werder Bremen
Panathinaikos
Anorthosis Famagusta

Group C

Barcelona
Sporting Lisbon
Basle
Shakhtar Donetsk

Group D

Liverpool
PSV Eindhoven
Marseille
Atletico Madrid

Group E

Manchester United
Villarreal
Celtic
AaB

Group F

Lyon
Bayern Munich
Steaua Bucharest
Fiorentina

Group G

Arsenal
Porto
Fenerbahce
Dynamo Kiev

Group H

Real Madrid
Juventus
Zenit St Petersburg
BATE Borisov

UEFA Goalkeeper of the Year: Petr Cech. 
UEFA Defender of the Year: John Terry 
UEFA Midfielder of the Year: Frank Lampard 
UEFA Forward of the Year: Cristiano Ronaldo ​


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2008)

Liverpool will need all their European luck to progress from that group.Group H is also very tough and Fernabahce is a scary place to go.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 29, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Champions League Draw
> Group A
> 
> Chelsea
> ...



Man U vs. Celtic should be interesting. As will be Real Madrid vs.Juventus in the group stage. Let's see how Arsenal fare against Fenerbahce.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2008)

The easiest group has be Group 3 with Barcelona can destroy them easily. Ohh  forgot i was refering to Barca of 3 years ago 

Arsene Can Spend £30m - Fiszman but i think Wenger would rather spent that in his Villa in France


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2008)

Emmanuel Eboue deserves all that money.


----------



## hullap (Aug 29, 2008)

digitized said:


> Man U vs. Celtic should be interesting.


even the one against Villarreal


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2008)

*Saha set to join Everton* I dont know what to make out of this. Good for him but now United desperately needs a striker.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 29, 2008)

Chelsea can go through easily in the Champs League.
Just one question- can Deco play in the Champions League for us?

Aston Villa sign James Milner of Newcastle

Spurs have reached a verbal agreement with Manchester United to sell Dimitar Berbatov once the signing of Roman Pavlyuchenko has been finalised. (The Times)

Jose Mourinho has revealed he turned down an opportunity to quit Chelsea after their 2007 FA Cup Final win against Manchester United - and admits he should have left Stamford Bridge then. (Various)


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont think Deco is cup-tied.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 29, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Just one question- can Deco play in the Champions League for us?



Of course he can!! It's an end-of-season transfer, no one is cup-tied unless they've participated in UEFA Cup/Champions League qualifiers for 2008/09. Deco had already moved to Chelsea by the time the qualifiers started.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank God! I really want to watch Deco in the Champs League.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 30, 2008)

Zenit trounced United 2-1 to lift The UEFA Super Cup with Scholes being dismissed 
Scorers for:
                 Zenit St Petersburg - Pavel Pogrebnyak  44 min, Danny 59 min
                 United - Vidic 73 min
Paul Scholes sent-off in 90th minute.
Match Report

Telecast on Zee Sports
Season is already getting worse for United.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 30, 2008)

Yessssss!!!! Yippeeeee!!!


----------



## hullap (Aug 30, 2008)

damn!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 30, 2008)

Just saw the match and St Petersberg outplayed every player of United except Vidic & Tevez.
All the attack came from United's right where Arshavin and Danny made life miserable for Neville and Ferdinand. United had the ball but didnt created anything ,just passing around and Nani,those who say he will replace Ronaldo, must be crazy!!! Scholes was shameful with his "Hand of God" goal which led to his dismissal. He should be ashamed of himself.
St Petersberg are worthy winners of Super Cup


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 30, 2008)

I watched the FIFA 08 trailer today. It came this morning in NFC. It looks awesome.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 30, 2008)

^Pro Evolution Soccer pawns FIFA anyday!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 30, 2008)

But I think FIFA 09 will be better than PES 2009 because FIFA 09 is gonna include all the skill moves and dribbling moves that PES has got. It's also got the added advantage of be a pro (which is gonna last 4 years in 09), manager mode, more licensed clubs, more tournaments and cups.
PES 2009 will still be stuck with a few licensed clubs. This time, the two licensed clubs from the Premier League are said to be Man Utd and Liverpool. Another big mistake here, they forgot about Chelsea!!
PES may be good in gameplay, but it's weak point is that it's got very few tournaments and licensed clubs.
But FIFA 09 has all that PES doesn't have and has good gameplay as well.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's a little gift for some special friends here!! 

*www.epltalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/paul-scholes-reaches-soccer-ball-uefa-super-cup-2008-nc2.jpg

Scholesy needs to be reminded that this ain't basketball!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 30, 2008)

zOMFG 
which match?
.
.
.
.
.
.
..

.
. wait a minute
Is it photoshopped?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 30, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> zOMFG
> which match?


Yesterday's UEFA Super Cup match between ManU and Zenit St. Petersburg.
Zenit won 2-1, and this image is from the dying moments of the match, Scholes making a desperate attempt to "grab" an equalizer!  

Photoshopped? I don't think so!

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_4066901,00.html


----------



## ico (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is the video.......

*Paul Scholes is an a$$hole - Hand of Dog*               [Don't take this seriously though..]

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=vB2h1ynKLII


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 30, 2008)

OMFG
After Maradona, now this?
Who is trying to play god now?


----------



## iinfi (Aug 31, 2008)

u cant blame scholes.
he only tried to emulate his gurus. Maradona and Messi
they didnt teach him that his hand sud be close to his body when he executes this.

everyone knows maradonas famous goal. 
but only very few know abt this!! *in.youtube.com/watch?v=BuFECONCYnY
first goal in the video palmed in the net by Messi.
i had watched it live ... and the joker realized the ball was nowhere close to his head, and chose to palm it in.

jokes apart, wat a shame that scholes, considered to be one of the gentlemen of the game, of all persons tried something like this!! 
and .. its not clear in the video. oshea who had clear view of the ball and wat scholes was doing came quickly to congratulate him.


----------



## ico (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, I won't blame Scholes.

If you've played football, then you'll understand that this wasn't intentional. This may be reflex. He made the target of netting the ball into the net, his head couldn't reach the ball, so his spinal cord ordered his hand to smash the ball like he is playing volleyball. This may not be intentional.

When I play football, my body automatically starts pushing the other player if I'm running beside him without acknowledgment. Even I've scored some 'Hand of Gagan' goals......


----------



## iinfi (Aug 31, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, I won't blame Scholes.
> 
> If you've played football, then you'll understand that this wasn't intentional.



well if it wasnt then he sud v immediately put his hand up n told the ref that he didnt score it legally.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 31, 2008)

No matter what we say, we all have seen the shame and embarrassment in his eyes and then he wanna hide his face and tried to cover it with his shirt while he walked. I saw the match and he was getting frustrated with kicking Arshavin and Danny and this goal was intentional.


----------



## ico (Aug 31, 2008)

iinfi said:


> well if it wasnt then he sud v immediately put his hand up n told the ref that he didnt score it legally.


Well, I meant, it may not be intentional.....

May be it was intentional but I'm still wondering why will someone go, jump & smash the ball just like that.... 



rahimveron said:


> No matter what we say, we all have seen the shame and embarrassment in his eyes and then he wanna hide his face and tried to cover it with his shirt while he walked. I saw the match and he was getting frustrated with kicking Arshavin and Danny and this goal was intentional.


Well, I didn't watch the match but seriously, I think the match would have been funny for Scholes......

And yeah, Zenit St. Petesburg didn't get any cards in the game.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 31, 2008)

I think Scholes is planning to start playing volleyball on the beach after retirement 

Chelsea 1-1 Tottenham


Not what I expected.


----------



## hullap (Aug 31, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Here is the video.......
> 
> *Paul Scholes is an a$$hole - Hand of Dog*


----------



## iinfi (Aug 31, 2008)

poor display !!
why so tired legs??
looked like a mid-december fixture. SWP sold ... robinho not coming..
Deco n Ballack definitely cant play all the matches coz of their age. 

all in all Scholari has had bad transfer window.



BTW noone saw the messi's hand of God in my previous post?? no comments!!


----------



## ico (Aug 31, 2008)

hullap said:


>


Abbey, bura mat maan...I had written - "Don't take this seriously" ...Tere hi liye likha tha BTW......I know that Paul Scholes is your favourite player.....par fir bhi....video mast tha.....

*Yesterday's result...*

Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle Utd

RVP scoring twice and one from Denilson......Duh! I couldn't see the match, I was out of home.

Shaun Wright-Phillips scored twice in his debut against Sunderland.....He is a real talent which was being wasted at Chelsea's benches.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2008)

iinfi said:


> considered to be one of the gentlemen of the game, of all persons tried something like this!!


lol what?Scholes was always like this.The only gentleman in Manure is Giggs.
OMG What a fantastic week,victory in Europe victory in league,a 5 star performance with RVP at his best,though he got a minor injury again
Also I am proud of the way Nasri dealt with that thug Barton.
Liverpool still can't score,Scum canceled out Scum in London derby 
Manure's dream of 7 trophies already broken


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2008)

^How is your crying baby?


Inter have signed Ricardo Quaresma. Just hope he plays to his potential.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 1, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Chelsea 1-1 Tottenham
> 
> 
> Not what I expected.



Yessssss!!!! Yippeeeee!!!



beta testing said:


> Yessssss!!!! Yippeeeee!!!


----------



## red_devil (Sep 1, 2008)

Man City taken over by an Arab firm 

and the firm wants the team to be in the top 4 by the end of the season ...

{ this is exactly what that Shinawatra wanted when he took over.. Deja Vu ??  }


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2008)

^City doesnt have the players who can be consistent to make it to the top 4though i can forsee a great season for SWP where he can do anything he wants as he is CIty's Ronaldo 

Whats happening with Berbatov and United? It seems United once again will miss to buy a world class player.(Remember Essien, Ronaldinho)
I dont know why United behave in such a way. After all they paid way-too much for Carrick even though he is not world-class. And here is a situation where Berbatov is worth every $ spent on him. Cant understand the logic.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 1, 2008)

Pavlyuchenko signs for Spurs.
Finally it looks like Berba will make his move.

SWP gets off to a gr8 start at ManC. 2 goals from him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2008)

Just a few hours to bring a DM


----------



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2008)

*DM has landed in Manchester by a private airline and has headed straight to City for a medical!!! a 37m gbp splash out by the dubai group on the cards*

below are some of the most hilarious quotes from people in england. plz take time to read them!!!  me n my bro already ROTFL...



> BST times b4 the colon on each line!!
> 1433: Oh, and Mark Hughes is out playing golf. What on earth is going on?
> 
> 1430: The latest from Man City - and I have to say that they are fast becoming the club of the day. BBC Sport understands that a £30m bid has indeed been made for Dimitar Berbatov, while the club are in talks with Valencia's David Villa and Stuttgart's Mario Gomez.
> ...



more at *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/7590492.stm 
and *www.sportinglife.com/football/transfer_centre/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow Berbatov may sign for city in few hours.In that case Manure will have to do with

Rooney


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2008)

I cannot believe whats happening with Berbatov. SAF has lost it.


----------



## red_devil (Sep 1, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> I cannot believe whats happening with Berbatov. SAF has lost it.




and Saha has moved to Everton... now is there *any* striker in the squad ??


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2008)

n6300 said:


> and Saha has moved to Everton... now is there *any* striker in the squad ??


The so-called 'Rooney'........


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2008)

We all can see the importance of Ronaldo. United doesnt have any edge without him. I just wanna kick Carrick out of the squad. Doesnt have the hunger or class to play for a big team. Just does little passess to the 2 defenders. Should be making forward runs since Scholes plays a little deep.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2008)

united are getting a striker!!!
Klass-Jan Huntelaar spotted at manchester airport!!!

ROTFL


----------



## red_devil (Sep 1, 2008)

@ gagandeep ...yeah yeah... i know theres that*ahem*  awesome striker  *ahem* rooney ... but would wanna see some new face in the squad


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2008)

My blood is boiling


England Win Gay World Cup


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 1, 2008)

Besides Rooney, there's Tevez who's brilliant on the field. But now they desperately need a striker. They haven't got anyone else. They've sold Dong Fangzhou and Saha. SAF is really losin it this season.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2008)

They are not true strikers. They provides the legs to the team and looking at the squad Fergie should have brought a quality striker already and spare the fans of this last day tamashaa. Dont tell me nobody wants to play for United.


----------



## red_devil (Sep 1, 2008)

> 1637: "My mate's just rung to say he's seen Wigan's Antonio Valencia spotted getting out of a rather large mercedes at Old Trafford."
> Mikey G, Manchester, via text


LOL  who's next ??

Tottenham accept bid for Berbatov
 

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/m/man_city/7592272.stm


----------



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2008)

BERBATOV LATEST: Sky Sports News are now saying Dimitar Berbatov is meeting with Sir Alex Ferguson at the moment, this story is changing by the minute!


----------



## red_devil (Sep 1, 2008)

> 1650: "What people underestimate is the fact that Berba is best mates with Martin Petrov. They swore an oath when younger that they would at some stage in their careers play in the same club team together. Berba would also be joining the Bulgarian contingent which also includes Bojinov as well. We would have a trio of bright attacking Bulgarians. Don't worry Yoonited fans, there is always Stiliyan Petrov, a Bulgarian in your price range."
> Thebluemooner on 606
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> England Win Gay World Cup


ROFLMAO!

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png


----------



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2008)

Berbatov is in Old Trafford...

Real Madrid had been linked with a late £36million bid but Guillem Balague has told Sky Sports News the Spanish giants are not interested in the Spurs striker.

1746: "I'm trying to bash out my dissertation, but the only thing my sweaty digits are doing is refreshing your words every three mins. You is driving me bonkers. Can you tell Berbs just to sign for anybody? I've gone beyond caring. I need to get on with my life."
Ash, via text on 81111


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 1, 2008)

Atleast we sold "Injury Man" Saha and made a nice profit


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2008)

^United should not care about some dollars as profits and this move was more of Sha wanting regular football than him being off-loaded.

City is reportedly bidding for almost every star on this planet  
I think its the reporters who are bidding for them


----------



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2008)

its the new UAE group which is bidding. they v lot of money n they want to win the league and CL in the next 3 seasons


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^United should not care about some dollars as profits and this move was more of Sha wanting regular football than him being off-loaded.
> 
> City is reportedly bidding for almost every star on this planet
> I think its the reporters who are bidding for them



Regular football for Saha? Only if it's played indoors within the premises of the medical room 

Oh, and Saha passed a medical at Everton?? Amazing!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2008)

Last day of the transfer window and new uber rich mad owners=fun

Edit-Man City has made bids for David  Villa and Mario Gomez besides Berbatov.This has been confirmed by new owners.

This is the most retarded last day of transfer window I have ever seen.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2008)

1841: "My girlfriend's brother's best mate's sister's uncle just picked up Zinedine Zidane in a taxi, he said he is coming out of retirement to join the City revolution."
Anonymous, via text on 81111

You clown.

1839: "Stevo, I know there have been a lot of shocks in the transfer market today, particularly with the whole Man City/Berbatov saga. But surely, without a shadow of a doubt, the biggest shock is that Sicknote Saha actually passed a medical to move to Everton?!"
Red_devil789 on 606


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2008)

If you believe what's being written, Man City are running around throwing bags of cash at any footballer who can kick a ball 

David Villa is impossible, he just signed a new contract a couple of days ago. Gomez could be a more realistic possibility.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2008)

Liverpool have signed Albert Riera and Vito Flora. 
Finnan and Voronin(another piece of bad business by rafa) sold.
No matter who they buy,without Gerrard and Torres they can't win a single match.


----------



## red_devil (Sep 1, 2008)

1857: Blow for Arsenal fans, with the news Switzerland international Gokhan Inler - a rumoured target for the Gunners - has signed a contract extension at Italian side Udinese.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2008)

n6300 said:


> 1857: Blow for Arsenal fans, with the news Switzerland international Gokhan Inler - a rumoured target for the Gunners - has signed a contract extension at Italian side Udinese.



That happened yesterday or a day before yesterday! Today Inler himself reiterated his position, that's all.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 1, 2008)

Berbatov will certainly be a good acquisition for us since he not only scores but also has tremendous vision and can create a lot of chances


----------



## jasku (Sep 2, 2008)

hello folks, I am back, after a long time!, the season is 3 weeks old, and its getting exciting!..

Now
Manu have signed Berba for $30.75million

and here is the real shocker

Roinho to Mancity, good lord, what happened here?!!....I really feel for Chelsea!!

As for Arsenal, looks like wenger is still content with putting infants in the CMF.

Interesting season we have, mouth watering!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 2, 2008)

Reds sign Berbatov...finally.

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={F9E570E6-407E-44BC-800F-4A3110258114}&newsid=6617336


----------



## Rahim (Sep 2, 2008)

^This makes my day and another shoclker as Robinho joins Man City


----------



## iinfi (Sep 2, 2008)

Robinho joining City was a surprise !!! his intention was to quit Real at any cost n he did it... City suddenly got money from the stars .. they r gona spend much more in the Jan transfer and nxt summer.

Coming to scholari's reign so far and the Chelsea top brass. The top brass is now clearly looking to cut their expenditure (whether they make profit or not) which is evident from the fact that they have trimmed the squad way too much for comfort. Cutting expenditure doesnt mean you leave gaping holes in crucial positions.
With jus a couple of injuries we were struggling the other day to keep pace with the opposition coupled with some poor passing a ball control. Also, Belletti was playing out of position and mid-field looked completely out of sorts.
By december, i bet Ballack n Deco wud wear out will play only at 70% potential and we will struggle against good opposition.
and where are the strikers?? Drogba??? (ERRATIC) Anelka/Kalou ???  (cant finish from 10 yards out)
if Scholari is sensible enough he will have to rotate Ballack and Deco and keep them fresh for stronger opposition and intelligently switch between 4-4-2 and 4-3-3 formations. He must use Sinclair and the new boy Paim frequently who are quicker than the current trio of Kalou/Malouda/J.Cole.
the mid-field is important as it is from the mid-field where the goals are going to come this season with Anelka n Drogs way too erratic. wonder whether di santo wud get enough chances to prove his worth.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 2, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> another shocker as Robinho joins Man City





Well, Robinho cannot play in the champions league now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 2, 2008)

Real probably made Robinho an offer he couldn't refuse - *"Either you join Man City or you rot in the reserves at Madrid..."*


----------



## Rahim (Sep 2, 2008)

He will still end up at The Birgde next season..oops i mean The Bridge


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2008)

32 Million for a player hardly worth 15 million pounds is insane.Man City has raised the insanity bar set by Chelsea.
So the window has closed and still no DM we may well be fked.We needed more signings than anyone.The midfield is really weak this season.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 2, 2008)

Robinho did the same thing when Madrid bullied Santos to sell him to them as though Madrid has the sole right to buy him in the world. He will alwys be a fringe player as he is over-rated( i am not saying this bcoz he went to City) and shoots like a 10 year old, heck even in my PES . Great dribbling skills though.

Here is what Calderon has to say about Robinho 





> "Robinho had a problem with his frame of mind that was more important than we thought it was. I spoke with him several times."
> 
> He added: "When he talked about his situation *he cried and asked to leave Spain.*
> 
> "His departure from Madrid is not only for sporting reasons, *there's something more which I can't understand.*


I wonder what personal reasons it might be. Did somebody in the dressing room did something naughty


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 2, 2008)

You still have Denilson as a decent DM


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 2, 2008)

Robinho signs with City 
This is not very good. If we lose any of our wingers due to injury then we will have troubles. Especially in the left midfield.

The good thing is that Drogba is back after a knee injury.

Interesting last- minute transfers
Robinho [Real Madrid - Manchester City] £32.5m
Dimitar Berbatov [Tottenham - Manchester United] £30.75m
Marouane Fellaini [Standard Liege - Everton] £15m
Roman Pavlyuchenko [Spartak Moscow - Tottenham] £14m
Vedran Corluka [Manchester City - Tottenham] £8.5m


----------



## Rahim (Sep 2, 2008)

Denilson is not a DM technically, he is more of a creative CM. Arsenal will cope with this situation and i trust Wenger on this.

 news : Kevin Keegan may walk out his job at Newcastle, which might be a blessing in disguise. He doent know anything about strategy and systems.


----------



## red_devil (Sep 2, 2008)

*SUN says Keegan is already out... *


and @beta testing, 

of the list of last minute transfers, the most surprising one has to be that of Robinho....poor fella wanted to play for chelsea...but now finds himself playing for Man City... not the move he would have wanted even in his dreams !!! 

oh finally Berba has joined United.... a  *proper* striker at last   

PS :- Saha's move was a last minute on too...wasn't it ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2008)

Keegan out!WHAT THE FUK

Denilson will be really tested against teams like Bolton and Blackburn.I am not sure if he can stand their physical game and cover Fab.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 2, 2008)

MU had already confirmed Saha's move.
What is surprising that Man City has sold Corluka who was really a top top prospect for the future


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 2, 2008)

Avram Grant (Chelsea manager b4 Scolari, in case you've forgotten him) has been touted to take over as manager of Portsmouth.

One more reason to say


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> WHAT THE FUK


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 2, 2008)

Why will Harry be fired.
You gotta remember his first two matches were aginst Manu and Chelsea.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 2, 2008)

Darthvader said:


> Why will Harry be fired.
> You gotta remember his first two matches were aginst Manu and Chelsea.



Nope, Harry Redknapp won't be fired, but Alan Curbishley of West Ham is walking on thin ice! Happy Harry will probably replace him at West Ham, leaving Avram Grant to be his successor!! These people are nuts...


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 2, 2008)

Curbs should be given more time.
He has kept West Ham up 2 seasons back.
Got them an okay finish inspite of having almost 10 players injured at long stretches


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2008)

New mancity owner targeting Ronaldo Torres and Fab
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
Fvcktard is the only word that comes to my head.

THE GAME NEEDS TRANSFER CAPS


----------



## iinfi (Sep 2, 2008)

Liverpool defender Jamie Carragher has revealed he wants to manage the Anfield club one day and knock Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson "off his perch". (Daily Mirror) 

^^ today's gossip on BBC
btw if Jamie Carragher really said it, does it mean he indirectly wants to say I can do what Rafa cannot do even if he spends a lifetime @ Anfield??
hope the owners understand his lingo....

ROTFL


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 2, 2008)

With Robinho joining City,
It "may" be a bit difficult for the blues to attack as Drogba is still injured 
But hey, we've got Lampard,Deco,Essien,Anelka,Kalou,Wright-Phillips,Mikel to fill this void as they are midfielders with attacking mindset  (accept for Anelka, Kalou , who are forwards)
As far as ManU goes or Berbatov,
They were in dire need of a striker, they got hold of this guy FINALLY 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> New mancity owner targeting Ronaldo Torres and Fab
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> Fvcktard is the only word that comes to my head.
> 
> THE GAME NEEDS TRANSFER CAPS


OMG 
You said it man... this is outrageous


----------



## Rahim (Sep 3, 2008)

abey thewisecrab, keep yourself updated man. SWP has left Chelsea for Man CIty 
ABout the bids by the new owner even the Man City fans would be laughing at his foolishness. I remember when Roman took over Chelsea and it was talked about he can buy ANY player he wants!!!
Of course truth is stranger than fiction.

Carragher should retire and kick out Rafa soon bcoz SAF is retiring in 3 years time.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 3, 2008)

and Drogba is gonna come back soon.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> abey thewisecrab, keep yourself updated man. SWP has left Chelsea for Man CIty
> ABout the bids by the new owner even the Man City fans would be laughing at his foolishness. I remember when Roman took over Chelsea and it was talked about he can buy ANY player he wants!!!
> Of course truth is stranger than fiction.
> 
> Carragher should retire and kick out Rafa soon bcoz SAF is retiring in 3 years time.



The new Man City owners have more money than sense. Robinho is NOT worth that crazy amount, neither was Shaun W-P worth 21 million when we bought him. We seem to have learnt our lesson after the Shevchenko debacle, but looks like there'll be loads of expensive mistakes in the blue half of Manchester this January!!


----------



## ico (Sep 3, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> neither was Shaun W-P worth 21 million when we bought him.


Well, what I feel is that Wright-Phillips wasn't given enough chance to prove that he is worth the money.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, what I feel is that Wright-Phillips wasn't given enough chance to prove that he is worth the money.....



When he was given a chance, he showed that he couldn't cross nor could he hit the target. No point running around like a headless chicken all over the pitch


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah Man, Checked out the transfers today in TOI
Updated Myself 
Anyway, as Kl@w-24 said, he was useless in Chelsea 
I wonder what purpose would he serve in City 
And 21 Million for such a "headless chicken"? 
He'll be another flop-show, like Shevchenko
Atleast this will ease the choices for Chelsea's spots for midfielders
Almost every player is a midfielder in the Roster 
(key word is "almost"  ) 
But I wonder if one-less midfielder would help us much....


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 3, 2008)

Keegan in talks with Newcastle owner Ashley. It would be a shame if he left James' Park. IMO if he leaves, the players will become unsettled again and will start fumbling like last season. If he does leave, Gus Poyet is in the line to take over. Then JR will need a new assistant manager.
I can't wait to see Tottenham play the next few games after splurging so much money in the transfer season.
Is there any way we can change our votes? In the above vote, I had originally voted for Arsenal but now I want to change it to Real Mad.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Alan Curbishley resigns as West Ham manager!!
*
*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_4090533,00.html
 
*You heard it here first, folks!! *



Kl@w-24 said:


> Nope, Harry Redknapp won't be fired, but Alan Curbishley of West Ham is walking on thin ice! Happy Harry will probably replace him at West Ham, leaving Avram Grant to be his successor!! These people are nuts...


----------



## Rahim (Sep 3, 2008)

"Breaking News" likhna bhool gayaa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Robinho is NOT worth that crazy amount
> We seem to have learnt our lesson after the Shevchenko debacle,



Chelsea were bidding 28 Million for him.Just 4 million shy of Man City's bid.

With all these takeovers and billionaires in prem I am worried about Arsenal's future after Wenger.No other manager can compete with billionaire elites with a 15-20 million budget except him.It will eventually come to success vs. tradition and integrity


----------



## Rahim (Sep 3, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Yeah Man, Checked out the transfers today in TOI
> Updated Myself
> Anyway, as Kl@w-24 said, he was useless in Chelsea
> I wonder what purpose would he serve in City
> ...


Your post looks like a poem


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chelsea were bidding 28 Million for him.Just 4 million shy of Man City's bid.



28 million for a pacy, tricky 24-year old Brazilian international who can dribble, cross and shoot, is the norm these days. And that 4 million difference resulted in the creation of a new British transfer record.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 3, 2008)

Chelsea might be so relieved not to have bought this gold-digger who can change his team anyday.
Why would anybody join City, ohh, of course for money.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 3, 2008)

^Robinho wanted to join Chelsea. The Mad guys at the Bernabeu gave him the option of joining City or rotting at real. Poor Robinho had no choice. Don't call Robinho a gold digger.
I just hope we don't face injuries like last year.

Mike Phelan named Man Utd assistant manager
*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44983000/jpg/_44983311_phelan226b.jpg



> Manchester United have named their former midfielder Mike Phelan as assistant manager, while Rene Meulensteen becomes first team coach.
> Phelan, 45, replaces Carlos Queiroz, who left his position to take over as Portugal's coach in July.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Chelsea might be so relieved not to have bought this gold-digger who can change his team anyday.
> Why would anybody join City, ohh, of course for money.



I think we'll get Robinho either in Jan or next year. If he wants to be the best player in the world (like he said), he won't achieve it at Man City. Of course, this gives us the chance to give our youngsters like Di Santo, Sinclair, Stoch & Kakuta a chance to get into the first team!!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 3, 2008)

^Do you seriously think Chelsea need these youngsters. They dont have any place in the 11 and may come on for the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Do you seriously think Chelsea need these youngsters. They dont have any place in the 11 and may come on for the last 5 minutes.



Well, some of them are the real deal and will get better only through first-team football. We've loaned some of our youth to lower league teams (and Portsmouth) and the remaining ones that I mentioned, have a great chance of breaking into the first team, especially Di Santo.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 3, 2008)

^Yes one or two may get the chance but there are too much stakes at Chelsea and they wont waste time on the youths imo and wanna end up a  trophy-less season like Arsenal.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG... Man City want Ronaldo, Kaka and Messi...

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={C7DF7CEC-3BC3-4859-A3FD-FE4AAD215DD8}&newsid=6617452


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^They want the moon now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2008)

digitized said:


> OMG... Man City want Ronaldo, Kaka and Messi...
> 
> *www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={C7DF7CEC-3BC3-4859-A3FD-FE4AAD215DD8}&newsid=6617452



Like I said, more money than sense!!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

Robinho crying once again 





> "I cried when he (Calderon) didn't let me play at the Olympics and you can check that by asking him," said Robinho.
> 
> "I didn't cry to quit. I just told him I didn't want to stay there any longer so I asked to be transferred."





Kl@w-24 said:


> Like I said, more money than sense!!


Reminds me of what Roman said  when he took over Chelsea. Histroy repeat itself.
Somebody should kick these richie-rich and remind them that buying the players is not that easy as buying vegetables from a grocery shop  and both are the same!!

Now Chelsea must be feeling the heat. City richer than Chelsea


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Reminds me of what Roman said  when he took over Chelsea. Histroy repeat itself.
> Somebody should kick these richie-rich and remind them that buying the players is not that easy as buying vegetables from a grocery shop  and both are the same!!
> 
> Now Chelsea must be feeling the heat. City richer than Chelsea



Actually, Chelsea are not even the richest club in West London. That honour belongs to Queens Park Rangers of the Championship, one division below the Premiership!! 

And I don't think one player can transform the fortunes of a side like Man City. And even if they buy all the best players in the world, they'll need to play as a TEAM, not as supremely talented individuals on the pitch. No cause for worry.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^I know about that and cant help laughing at Robinho trying to do a one-man show. Heck in all these yeas if he was that good then  should have cemented his place in Real Madrid team, but he was more of an impact player who can only dribble 
People in EPL will kick the hell out of him and he is a sissy player anyway.

I didnt knew about Queen's part


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^I know about that and cant help laughing at Robinho trying to do a one-man show. Heck in all these yeas if he was that good then  should have cemented his place in Real Madrid team, but he was more of an impact player who can only dribble
> People in EPL will kick the hell out of him and he is a sissy player anyway.
> 
> I didnt knew about Queen's part



QPR were taken over by Formula-1 boss Flavio Briatore & our very own richest Indian in the world, Laxmi Narayan Mittal


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 4, 2008)

The next thing we're probably gonna see is Bill Gates taking over some Major League Soccer team and telling that he's gonna sign Torres, C. Ronaldo, Kaka and everyone else in the transfer season 

BTW, Slaven Bilic wants to stay on at Croatia. And Harry Redknapp is mostly the only guy who could join.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^Harry has ruled out a return to Hammers. Big Sam is my bet.

OFF Topic: Should i start my wordpress blog??


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 4, 2008)

^^You're right. I'd almost forgotten Sam .
There's no reason why you shouldn't blog. If you do wanna take up blogging, then I seriously suggest Wordpress over Blogger. I've personally used both and IMO the former is the better.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^Ok i have started a wordpress blog and dont laugh at the newbie posts 

Sam deserves a chance and the only thing going against him is he had been too long at Bolton and his style of olay is not preferred by masses. He was clueless at The Toons and who would risk him now?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> OFF Topic: Should i start my wordpress blog??



Yup, no harm in doing that! 
I usually blog once in a while or after Premiership weekends. Usually I'm too bored or uninterested to write regularly!!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^abey change your avatar. Its too distracting and i will follow the same trend with a little Linux-bits thrown in.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^abey change your avatar. Its too distracting and i will follow the same trend with a little Linux-bits thrown in.



Koi achha avatar mil jaye, phir badal lunga!!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^I wanna kill that crow.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^I wanna kill that crow.


What crow???


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

The skinny one in your avatar. cant stand it anymore.
This fasting is killing me  aur upar se yeh tera avatar


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Chal, dhoondta hu kuch, aaj ya kal mein change kar dunga!! 

@shishir & rahim, how about a link-exchange??


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^Link exchange??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Link exchange??


Matlab apne blogs pe 1-dusre ke blog ki link dena!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^You can go on. I have to learn a lot about wordpress and blogging.
Ok i have added both of you.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 4, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Your post looks like a poem


Dunno whether that was a complement..but thanks


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Added you too!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

@wisecrab : Its not the words but the formatting looks like one poetry.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh, well I'm learning Java where if I dont keep the formatting clean, you cant find out your mistake before hitting "compile"
So I guess the habit has stuck here too 
Regarding your blog:
Change the banner to your favorite EPL teams' logos
And
Make your blog about something different
I mean "dream Teams" are pretty common
You can give your opinions N stuff abot latest happenings in football
Think "hatke"
Who knows? Maybe you it'll become popular 
PS: These are just suggestions, not meant to be critical and all


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2008)

^^Arey bhai yeh bloggin mere liye nayii duniya hai. Slowly i will improve it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2008)

*King Kev abdicates!!*
_[ Kevin Keegan resigns as Newcastle United manager ]_

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_4095565,00.html

Totally nuts!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 5, 2008)

David Moyes is in the line to take over!!!!

After KK's exit, fans and players are going to start a joint revolt against Mike Ashley and Wise.
Bad time for the duo. They can expect to be spat at when they go around the town 

@Abhi and Rahim- Added both of you to my blogroll. 

Zico also in the list to take over N'Castle!!

Zola favourite for West Ham job, with our Steve McClaren working alongside him!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 5, 2008)

Added u too!!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2008)

^The rumour mill is full of such hogwash   Why not include Rikjyaard, Gullit, Koeman, Spaletti, Reid etc for this Newcastle job??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 5, 2008)

Fabio Capello for West Ham!! Fabio Capello for West Ham!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 5, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^^Arey bhai yeh bloggin mere liye nayii duniya hai. Slowly i will improve it.


Take your Time dude 
Just suggestions, no need to follow them


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2008)

^Next post will be a rant on Liverpool


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 6, 2008)

beta testing said:


> David Moyes is in the line to take over!!!!
> 
> After KK's exit, fans and players are going to start a joint revolt against Mike Ashley and Wise.
> Bad time for the duo. They can expect to be spat at when they go around the town
> ...



You added the wrong address!! It's _*klaw24.wordpress.com*_, you used *klaw-24*


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 6, 2008)

Oopz...
Corrected it.

Joey Barton banned!!!
He will miss 6 matches.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Abhishek for changing the avatar. New one is so pleasing 
Poor Barton. Jab museebat aati hai toh charo taraff se aati hai


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 6, 2008)

Does anyone play fantasy premier league
if interested checkout 
*fantasy.premierleague.com/M/table.mc?id=256340
join league with me with id 
256340


----------



## iinfi (Sep 6, 2008)

^^ offtopic
wat is "Om Ma Ni Pä Me Hum"
is it any religious verse or something? what does it mean?

Essien out for four weeks

tough times ahead... now 3/4 way into any match whn things dont go Chelsea's way will see Scholari sitting on the bench n muttering aloud instead of getting up and re-organizing the team...
two weeks into the season and the squad running on reserve. Simply not enough cover in mid-field.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 7, 2008)

WTF??!? 
although we do have a strong midfield, the injuries of experienced Ballack and now Essien will put Scolari in a spot of bother 
PS. Really stupid question
     But from where can I get the entire timetable of all the matches the Chelsea will play   this year?


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2008)

^With Indian timing?  Anyone wanna keep track of the season? Check this out 
Soccer Templates


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 7, 2008)

Offtopic
om mani . . Is a tibetan religious verse . . 
great match this week


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 7, 2008)

What match?England vs. Croatia?


----------



## Rahim (Sep 8, 2008)

^Might be United v Liverpool on 13th.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG 

Manchester City's prospective new owners want to create club-branded energy drinks, fast-food outlets, phone cards and even cars and scooters. (Daily Mail)

These rich kids seem to be jumping too much.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 8, 2008)

The only good takeover in PL has been of Aston Villa where the owner gives steady but limited funds to the manager who has all the control over the footballing matters.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

Anil Ambani may take over Newcastle. He faces competitons from the Arabs.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 9, 2008)

West Ham ready to seal Zola deal.

Michael Essien out for several months due to injury. He will have to undergo surgery


----------



## Rahim (Sep 9, 2008)

I love to watch marauding runs of Essien. A real winner and team player.
Zola would a breath of fresh air at West Ham.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 10, 2008)

test post


----------



## Rahim (Sep 10, 2008)

^??


----------



## iinfi (Sep 10, 2008)

had written a long post .... didnt get uploaded

there is something awfully wrong with this forum. long posts simply dont get uploaded. old and long thread ... lota fragmentation may b...


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 10, 2008)

^^Why don't you report it to the mods or admins?

These Man City owners are really *#$%*@*$ IMO.
First, soon after their arrival, they say they want to sign some big name players like Villa, C. Ronaldo, Kaka, Buffon etc.

Then they say that they want to make the club renowned in the world. To do this they want to manufacture club branded cars, hotels, credit cards, energy drinks etc.

And now, they want to bring Peter Kenyon to the eastlands.

When will these ****** *&%$#@* learn to shut their mouth and stop being so over- enthusiastic? Being enthusiastic about the club is good, but these guys are over doing it. Just 1 week after their arrival they are talkin about such big "dreams" of theirs.

The last thing I want to hear is Stever Ballmer taking over some club and talking about manufacturing club branded PCs and software.
Or maybe Apple taking over some club and making new iPods with the club's logo all over it.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 10, 2008)

^Why are you jealous? Roman did the same when he took over Chelsea :sarcasm:
The owners are like spoilt kids going shopping with thier parents and wanna everything in the mall.
Initially they will sign decent players and if Ambani buys Newcastle he would nehave the same way as The Arabs are doing at the moment.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 10, 2008)

i just hope they take away Peter kenyon... never liked that guy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 10, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Roman did the same when he took over Chelsea :sarcasm:


Not many know about that time as they only joined the bandwagon after Chelsea's first PL trophy


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 10, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Not many know about that time as they only joined the bandwagon after Chelsea's first PL trophy



That better not include me!! 



abh1shek said:


> Who told u I'm a *new* Chelsea fan???
> I've been a fan since 5-6 years, from the time *before* the Russian Revolution
> I still remember the 4-0 thrashing we handed out to Southampton during the 02-03 season!!!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 11, 2008)

^I hope you didnt supported Chelsea taking a liking for Celastine Babayaro 

As about Kenyon why would he remain at Chelsea all the time. He switched camp from United for money and wil do it again with City. No big deal there.


----------



## red_devil (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ i think the arabs have more money from petrol than Mr Roman !!

looks like Roman is gonna get a taste of his own *expensive* medicine 


OH and England finally won their game against Croatia and that was a 4-1 thumping !!
walcott scored a Hat trick


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^I hope you didnt supported Chelsea taking a liking for Celastine Babayaro
> 
> As about Kenyon why would he remain at Chelsea all the time. He switched camp from United for money and wil do it again with City. No big deal there.



naa re, naa!!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 11, 2008)

^jhoota kahin ka


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^jhoota kahin ka



nahi re, apan to fan the JFH ke - Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 11, 2008)

There was only 1 Gunner in England team last night and he was the only one who mattered.
GO THEO.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 11, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Not many know about that time as they only joined the bandwagon after Chelsea's first PL trophy



I have been a Chelsea fan for quite a long time now. And I didn't like Chelsea just because of their PL victory. It was players like Gianfranco Zola who attracted me.

But of course, I wasn't there before the Abramovich Era. 

What do you expect? I haven't been living on this earth for more than 14 years. I can't have been a Chelsea fan for more than 5 years.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 11, 2008)

Theo Theo Theo!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 11, 2008)

^Stop advertising him so much!!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 11, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^With Indian timing?  Anyone wanna keep track of the season? Check this out
> Soccer Templates


The EPL is not listed 
But yes,  atleast the match days are required


----------



## Rahim (Sep 11, 2008)

^PM your email


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 11, 2008)

Advertising?England beating Croatia in Zagreb=India beating Argentina.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 11, 2008)

Speaking of India,
that reminds me
India 3-3 Manchester United in a U16 game.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2008)

Just hope Capello learns from this outing and plays him regularly or Bentley.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 12, 2008)

Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger has mocked Manchester City's signing of Robinho: "What is worrying is that a player signs somewhere and the next day he doesn't know where he has signed." (The Sun) 

ROTFL....


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2008)

Robinho will surely be a joke at City and Wenger knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 12, 2008)

Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger has blasted Manchester City's new owners and told them he would not sell midfielder Cesc Fabregas, even for £135m. (The Sun)

And, as iinfi already posted, Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger has mocked Manchester City's signing of Robinho: "What is worrying is that a player signs somewhere and the next day he doesn't know where he has signed." (The Sun)

I love Arsene for this. 

Olympic triple gold medallist Usain Bolt is set to train with Spanish giants Real Madrid in a bid to improve the pace of their players. (The Sun)


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2008)

^^Haha.... to improve the pace of their players


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2008)

STEVE CLARKE submits his resignation to Chelsea
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1680251.ece
Huge blow for Chelsea.He is quite close to the players and fans love him.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 12, 2008)

Steve Clarke has put down his papers and wants to goto West Ham. His resignation has been rejected by Chelsea!! But if he does leave it will be big big blow to the club.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2008)

Let the discussion on this weekend's games begin.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ how did u post last nite. the forum was down even at 4am whn i tried b4 going to bed.

i still cant make posts abv 2 lines n there is noone listening ....
i cant even PM anyone properly exp. the situation as it doesnt allow me to do that also!!

n finally .. i feel Scolari is the reason behind Steve Clarke's resignation letter n the way things r going with both style of play n team composition Chelsea mite struggle to b in top 4-5 position by December.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2008)

^^It was up for few minutes at that time.
What an impressive performance by the Gunners.4-0 at Ewood Park is just great.
My only concern is again,the DM position.Denilson is a brilliant creative midfielder but he pushes Cesc(who is the best in the world) in defense too often.
ManUre got beat by Liverpool 2-1 and we all know the class of a Liverpool side without Gerrard and Torres.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 15, 2008)

iinfi said:


> ^^ how did u post last nite. the forum was down even at 4am whn i tried b4 going to bed.
> 
> i still cant make posts abv 2 lines n there is noone listening ....
> i cant even PM anyone properly exp. the situation as it doesnt allow me to do that also!!
> ...



Dude, we're playing quite well!! Top 4-5??? Every1 else thinks we're the team to beat this time around!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2008)

Btw. Look who is at the 20th spot.The big spenders of North London and it is not Arsenal


----------



## iinfi (Sep 15, 2008)

rite now we are winning its ok n things seem to b fine. the moment we lose one game we will see that Scolari wont be able to manage anything. mid-field is still weak. ballack n deco cant play more than 60 mins in full steam. 
only hope is Drogba, Anelka n di santo (if played) scoring 30 goals between them this season!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 15, 2008)

^^In the midfield, we have the guy in my avatar, and best of all, we have Joe Cole. Joe Cole can make a lot of difference in the Chelsea game. He is highly skilled and pacy. Yesterday, he was superb with two assists. Deco and Ballack may get tired by the 60th minute, but before that, they do a lot of work.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 15, 2008)

Of lately Chelsea have narrowed the pitch at The Bridge, a ploy so that the areas are well covered by the old legs in the team. All those who think they (Ballack & Deco) are old should look at Scholes and Giggs. These 2 were the most emabarassment for United the other day.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Sep 16, 2008)

Dude these Manchester fans as just jealous of our midfield..<<CHELSEA ROCKS>>


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 16, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Of lately Chelsea have narrowed the pitch at The Bridge, a ploy so that the areas are well covered by the old legs in the team. All those who think they (Ballack & Deco) are old should look at Scholes and Giggs. These 2 were the most emabarassment for United the other day.



Really dude, that's the height of cynicism!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> Dude these Manchester fans as just jealous of our midfield..<<CHELSEA ROCKS>>


lool

Tottenham lose again.This time 2-1 against villa 
SPUDS ARE GOING DOWN


----------



## iinfi (Sep 16, 2008)

can people who v subscribed for DTH services TATA or Big TV chose which match they want to watch in Ten Sports?
Ten by default is gona telecast only the liverpool game. if i want to chose another game then will the DTH Set top box allow me to chose it??


----------



## red_devil (Sep 16, 2008)

Berbatov out of the CL game and Ronaldo to be on the subs list !!

City rule out Ronaldo deal !! LAWL !! Poor Ronaldo was hoping to sign for City and even promised to strike a 50 goal -season partnership with Robinho !! 



@ iinfi ... i dont think so... i'm not a subscriber of any DTH...but when a channel broadcasts a game its for everyone who subscribes to that channel...so i feel you cant do select which match you can watch.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chelsea succeed in Terry appeal!!*



> Chelsea captain John Terry is free to face Manchester United in the Barclays Premier League on Sunday after winning an appeal against the red card he picked up at Manchester City.
> Terry was dismissed at Eastlands on Saturday after bringing down City striker Jo as the Brazilian threatened in the 77th minute.
> Referee Mark Halsey deemed it a professional foul and showed Terry the red card, but Chelsea protested, and submitted a claim for wrongful dismissal.
> Jo still had a long way to go to goal when the foul came in from Terry, whose fellow defender Ricardo Carvalho was in close attendance.
> An independent regulatory commission heard the appeal on Tuesday and the Football Association revealed they upheld Chelsea's claim, meaning England captain Terry must no longer serve a three-match ban.



MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2008)

iinfi said:


> can people who v subscribed for DTH services TATA or Big TV chose which match they want to watch in Ten Sports?
> Ten by default is gona telecast only the liverpool game. if i want to chose another game then will the DTH Set top box allow me to chose it??


No you can't unfortunately.The only way to go is internet streaming.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 16, 2008)

@klaw-24- Yessssssss.......


----------



## iinfi (Sep 16, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No you can't unfortunately.The only way to go is internet streaming.



but i think Sky DTH users in London can do it!! cant they?? i knw this is not London but it is the same technology here also. i dunno much abt this...

internet streaming??  150 kbps connection. no chance


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 16, 2008)

iinfi said:


> but i think Sky DTH users in London can do it!! cant they?? i knw this is not London but it is the same technology here also. i dunno much abt this...
> 
> internet streaming??  150 kbps connection. no chance



Nope, not possible in India, sadly


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2008)

iinfi said:


> but i think Sky DTH users in London can do it!! cant they?? i knw this is not London but it is the same technology here also. i dunno much abt this...
> 
> internet streaming??  150 kbps connection. no chance


BBC audio commentary is your best bet then


----------



## iinfi (Sep 16, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> BBC audio commentary is your best bet then


grrr!!!
 .... no ten sports no zee sports in my place..... cablewallah . &$^#&^$&^%


----------



## tuxybuzz (Sep 17, 2008)

chelsea hammer Bordeaux 4-0..and moreover we get Terry back for Man Utd game..beware you strugglers..


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 17, 2008)

Chelsea 4-0 Bordeaux
Many may call this a good victory, and it is, but I am not happy with Scolari. Why does he want to play all our big players instead of resting many of them? We have a game against Man Utd coming up and instead of resting most of the big players, he plays them.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 18, 2008)

i v been saying this all thru... Scolari is no good. u will slowly agree with as the season progresses.

i v uploaded a ppt file ... jus have a look .... pretty old ... many may v already seen it. 

download


----------



## red_devil (Sep 18, 2008)

Man UTD               0-0            Villareal 


Dynamo Kiev        1-1           arsenal 



Christiano Ronaldo did play this game ... he came in as a 60th {not sure of exact time} sub ... created one half chance.... lets see wat happens at the bridge now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2008)

A draw at a difficult place like Ukraine is OK but we should have won with the chances we had.
The penalty was very very harsh on Arsenal and the tackle on Walcott was pathetic.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Chelsea 4-0 Bordeaux
> Many may call this a good victory, and it is, but I am not happy with Scolari. Why does he want to play all our big players instead of resting many of them? We have a game against Man Utd coming up and instead of resting most of the big players, he plays them.



He might want all of his key players in top form. After all this game was against a weak side. Chelsea will definitely beat ManU at Stamford Bridge.

Look at ManU. They are struggling to find form and their next match will create even more headaches.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2008)

Putting Rooney on bench to play Manucho might help United.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Sep 18, 2008)

see..people who feel scolari should have rested big players..i have one simple question..WHY??our match is on sunday..and i feel 5 days is long enough gap for resting..see testing out new players could be an answer..but i dont see anyone in the team who hasnt got chances except DI Santo..and SColari is not crap..HE IS THE BEST


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 18, 2008)

^^I'm not ridiculing Scolari or anything, but I feel he should have rested the players. Maybe they could've played just a part of the game or something. Of course, 5 days will be quite enough for resting, but why should we take risks against teams that don't really matter? I'm sure Bordeaux can be defeated by a Chelsea side sans Deco, Lampard, Ballack. And Ballack wasn't fully fit either. Despite his lack of fitness, Scolari played him and that's not a good thing. He should give players like Mikel more opportunities. Don't forget that we have players like Di Santo, Ivanovich, Mikel, Essien, Kalou. They should be given chances to play against teams like Bordeaux. Essien is injured now, however.

*Ray Wilkins is now Chelsea's assistant manager.*


----------



## tuxybuzz (Sep 18, 2008)

ok no more debate about scolari..sorry..
and steve clarke leaving is a blow..he had ben here for most of the last two decades...Man Utd also lost Carlos Queiroz and look at them now..Many are blaming his loss as the reason..
I just hope Ray Wilkins is as good..


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 18, 2008)

Ray Wilkins was a former Chelsea player, so he should be a good advisor to Scolari. Losing Steve was definitely a big blow though. He was very close to the players and fans....


----------



## tuxybuzz (Sep 19, 2008)

Wilkins will be good my gut feel says so..perhaps even better..
and BIG match this weekend.I wrote quite post comparing both sides on my blog..have a look..links in my signature..


----------



## iinfi (Sep 20, 2008)

scousers held by Stoke .... rotfl ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 20, 2008)

Liv'pool 0-0 Stoke
ROFL ROFL ROFL LMAO LMAO  

If we beat United tomorrow (I'm pretty much sure we will), then we will be at the top of the table with a pretty good lead.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2008)

Bolton have just been

*img.skysports.com/08/01/218x298/EmmanuelEboue_626752.jpg
EBOUED

F*** Clichy injured by Kevin Davis' tackle.Bolton should watch out for Eboue 

3-1 win.Top of the table.
Eboue
Bendtner
Denilson

Hoping that Chavs and Macs draw 0-0 with a brawl to spice things up.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 21, 2008)

A mystery joker at League One side Walsall has been leaving dead rats in their team-mates' washbags - including that of former England striker Michael Ricketts. (Daily Mirror) 

rotfl


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Liv'pool 0-0 Stoke
> ROFL ROFL ROFL LMAO LMAO


Thats not anything to LOL about..... The thing to LOL about was when Gerrard's goal wasn't given by the refree..... 

Haha...On the top of the table now... But we should really work on the Set-pieces and corners.

BTW I also want tomorrow's game between Chel$ki and ManUre to be a draw or Chel$ki loosing tomorrow and ManUre loosing next week.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 21, 2008)

^^You mean the Chelsea v ManU game *today* (you've posted this at 1 35 am). Don't worry. Enjoy your position at at the top of the table now because it won't last long.


----------



## hullap (Sep 21, 2008)

beta testing said:


> . Enjoy your position at at the top of the table now because it won't last long.


coz we will take it


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2008)

1:35 am what were u doing then??
Even I'm a fan of football(actually more into playing, I'm Centremiddy)


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^You mean the Chelsea v ManU game *today* (you've posted this at 1 35 am). Don't worry. Enjoy your position at at the top of the table now because it won't last long.


Considering GMT, it had to be tomorrow......  Because it was still 20th there in England. 

I think 1-1 draw between Chel$ki and ManUre. Chel$ki may struggle to break ManUre's tight defense as they still don't have Drogba. Berbatov if he plays, needs to prove that he is worth of 30million pouds and it was a right decision by ManUre to buy him.



hullap said:


> coz we will take it


Even if ManUre wins their next 2 games, Arsenal will still be ahead of them. 



comp@ddict said:


> 1:35 am what were u doing then??
> Even I'm a fan of football(actually more into playing, I'm Centremiddy)


Who sleeps?.....I never. I play UrT and managing the server. 

BTW I'm also more into playing than watching.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Berba needs to prove that he is worth of 30million pouds and it was a right decision by ManUre to buy him.


There is one more 30 million player who needs to prove a lot.Thats Rooney,if he is not benched.

Hey don't forget to watch spuds getting pwned by Wigan


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> BTW I'm also more into playing than watching.



I like both. When I'm not playing football, I'm either watching a football game, or reading some football news, or playing FIFA or PES.

I'm turning into a sort of Cristiano these days. I'm becoming selfish and I can't help it. I'm also into diving now. I just can't help it. I want to stop it and be more like my favourite Lampard, but I just can't help it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2008)

Manure 1-0 Chavs HT
Carvalho,Deco and VDS injured
If this stays on we'll stay at the top.But I prefer a draw.


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2008)

Whats your say Hullap now??  

Exactly what I had predicted in the UrT server: ManUre 1 - 1 Chel$ki....

BTW Was Berbatov even playing?  He'll take time to adjust though.



beta testing said:


> I'm turning into a sort of Cristiano these days. I'm becoming selfish and I can't help it. I'm also into diving now. I just can't help it. I want to stop it and be more like my favourite Lampard, but I just can't help it.


 Haha, a nice way of taunting ManUre and also being completely *'frank'*.........

BTW Hull City is seriously a good team. Leading 2-0 against Everton.


----------



## red_devil (Sep 21, 2008)

a draw atleast !! some of the defending and the play in general made me think we'd come out of the bridge with nothing ... atleast we have got point  

and wats with this VDS ?? he seems to be having a real slow start to the season n now some injury !! hope he gets back and in-form.

i also agree with  gagandeep... looked like berba was on the field just to make up the numbers...no serious contribution from him { and there were not a lot of passes into him either :roll: }


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 21, 2008)

Chelsea 1-1 ManU

I was seriously worried that we would lose both the game and our record of being unbeaten at the Bridge for 84 games. Thanks to Kalou things are pretty all right. Joe Cole had two easy chances, but he didn't convert either of them to goals. Once again, Rio Ferdinand shows that he doesn't deserve to take the England captain's armband from Terry.


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2008)

Hull City 2 - 2 Everton
Spurs 0 - 0 Wigan......
Man City 6 - 0 Portsmouth......6 goals coming from 6 different players.... SWP and Robinho scoring again.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Ronaldo dives better than Michael Phelps!!! *

It was hilarious to see Ferdinand mouthing off in the final minute of extra time, and Fergie running onto the pitch to tell his players, "let's get the f*** outta here lads, before the referee gives time to Chelsea to take the freekick!! just take the point, let's run like hell!!"  

Scholes should have been given 2 yellow cards in the first half, even the commentators said so. Gary Neville escaped a second yellow just because Ballack didn't take a dive like that ***** Ronaldo... 

Hope Carvalho & Deco don't have any serious injuries...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOL
Cristina's yellow for drama was the icing on the cake.Arsenal at #1 after the weekend.

but you know whats better?
Spuds 0 - 0 Wigan at Shite hart lane.
Spuds have TWO points OMG :scared:
Champions league?More like Championship next season.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 22, 2008)

1-1 good result. obi mikel was my man of the match. Alex had a good second half. thats it!!
i cant post more than 2 lines. 

added: chelsea sign  Mineiro

added: Anelka once again proves what a over-rated striker he is !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2008)

Miniero was on trial with Arsenal reserves but couldn't cut it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 22, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Miniero was on trial with Arsenal reserves but couldn't cut it.



I think he was too old for Wenger's liking!!


----------



## tuxybuzz (Sep 22, 2008)

see..only one team played true football yesterday and everybody know who it was..Manchester were so lucky..


----------



## hullap (Sep 22, 2008)

i felt the match was nice and competitive
the ending was clumsy


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> see..only one team played* true football *yesterday and everybody know who it was..Manchester were so lucky..


 Can you define whats *TRUE FOOTBALL???* 

Offtopic: Aur suna, ghar k bahar kabhi dikhta hi nahi?? Khelne abhi bhi jaata hai kya?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2008)

Whatever u say, MANu all the way.....

Love MANU


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2008)

^^Manu adebayor or manu EBOUE?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 22, 2008)

I smell plastic around here....


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 22, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Manu adebayor or manu EBOUE?



Don't worry man. Nobody likes those two g*ys.


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I smell plastic around here....


And its burning.......



beta testing said:


> Don't worry man. Nobody likes those two g*ys.


~snipped~


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 22, 2008)

^^Poor joke.

Carvalho and Deco out for weeks due to injury


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> And its burning.......
> 
> 
> ~snipped~



Errr... did you even understand what I meant and whom it was aimed at?


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^Poor joke.
> 
> Carvalho and Deco out for weeks due to injury


You know who is the real gay out there in the EPL: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4ImFGJRRoE


----------



## iinfi (Sep 22, 2008)

does anyone have the video link of the goal which UFOs scored in the Reading v/s Watford game??


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Errr... did you even understand what I meant and whom it was aimed at?


Naah, nor I'm interested.....

Most prolly tuxybuzz or comp@addict. BTW have a look at tuxybuzz's blog: *fantasticfooty.blogspot.com He is my friend BTW. He just lives near my house.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Naah, nor I'm interested.....
> 
> Most prolly tuxybuzz or comp@addict. BTW have a look at tuxybuzz's blog: *fantasticfooty.blogspot.com He is my friend BTW. He just lives near my house.



Nice going, Sherlock!! 
And I think I saw his blog a few weeks ago, nice!


----------



## tuxybuzz (Sep 23, 2008)

well dont the 7 yellows tell you what manure were playing...
and main toh roz bahar khelta hoon yaar..kabhi tujhe nahin dekha..


----------



## red_devil (Sep 23, 2008)

iinfi said:


> does anyone have the video link of the goal which UFOs scored in the Reading v/s Watford game??




hey even i'm not able to find any video which shows that....i wanna see what exactly happened ...anyone please share..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2008)

What?It is all over youtube's most watched section,just go there.

Arsenal set to field the youngest side in club's history in tonight's CC match against Sheffield United.With talents like Vela,Wilshere and Ramsey the kids are going to be even more exciting than the first team.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 23, 2008)

n6300 said:


> hey even i'm not able to find any video which shows that....i wanna see what exactly happened ...anyone please share..


a goal that never existed!!!
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyrC6h4NR7Q


----------



## ico (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ Video removed due to copyright.....



tuxybuzz said:


> and main toh roz bahar khelta hoon yaar..kabhi tujhe nahin dekha..


Aise hi pooch raha tha. Mai nahi jaata khelne....


----------



## red_devil (Sep 23, 2008)

nobody saved a copy of the vid ? 

cant find that vid anywhere (


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2008)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLTz2U9RfmM


----------



## red_devil (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ thanks 

i did try to search for "ghost goal" and every link that i could come up with had a "copyright" problem !!

*hammers to cough up £30million to Sheffield United over the Carlos Tevez affair.
* 
30 mn is a little too much i guess...


----------



## iinfi (Sep 24, 2008)

oye .. did the link which  Arsenal_Gunners   gave work?? its not working now.
download kar lena tha yaar.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2008)

Arsenal 6-0 Sheffield.
Carlos Vela got hattrick on his first start.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

ManU 3-1 Boro
Ronaldo got a goal in this game.

West Ham 0-1 Watford 

ADUG close to completely taking over Man City.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Sep 24, 2008)

Vela seems to be and exciting prospect..i always buy him in FM2008..and ROnalDo scored..wwoahh..strange..the way he was playing against chelsea the only way he could have scored was via an own goal..


----------



## red_devil (Sep 24, 2008)

iinfi said:


> oye .. did the link which  Arsenal_Gunners   gave work?? its not working now.
> download kar lena tha yaar.....




arrey it was working fine...these copyrights thing is such a pain sometimes !!



			
				tuxybuzz said:
			
		

> Vela seems to be and exciting prospect..*i always buy him in FM2008*..







> *Pavlyuchenko* said: "In England they have a different system of training.
> "Right now the games are on Wednesday, Sunday, Wednesday, Saturday.
> "The training is like this - those who played get to recover, and the rest do  light training with the ball. It's not that tough.
> 
> ...


 what did he think....playing in england was only to kill time and make a quick buck !! 
*source*


----------



## iinfi (Sep 24, 2008)

> "The weights started to get to me, and I stopped and said to the trainer, 'I can't do this.'


^^ that's professional i must say !! easiest way wud v been to lift the weights and say i tore a ligament and earn easy money. rotfl 
jus kidding
i m not saying people who get injured do it deliberately!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2008)

Spuds spent 70 million on these kinds of players?They are rightly rooted to the bottom LOOL

Brighton 2-2 Mancity (Brighton win 5-3 on penalties)
Wow,best result of CC after our 6-0 thumping yesterday.Hope Man city's owners got the message.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate Chelsea..... 

Arsenal too.... 

Hate the way Chelsea inflated the transfer market about 3 years ago.... Now even crap players cost around 20 million pounds!!! 

I'm Manchester United Fan....


----------



## hullap (Sep 25, 2008)

i know something when i see it


----------



## tuxybuzz (Sep 25, 2008)

whoever says chelsea inflated the market,i demand an explanation..
okay we bought shevchenko and swp at big prices (but looking at their form at previous clubs it wasnt too much)..look at all the other signings..chelsea bought players which were considered good not GREAT..they did not try to put the best xi of that time at the bridge..we were not what man city is now..they i believe are inflating the market..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 25, 2008)

hell_storm2006 said:


> I hate Chelsea.....
> 
> Arsenal too....
> 
> ...



I smell plastic once again!! Go through all the facts, then come back! Good day!


----------



## hullap (Sep 25, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I smell plastic once again!! Go through all the facts, then come back! Good day!



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=949894&postcount=3402


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 25, 2008)

hullap said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=949894&postcount=3402



Spot on, mate!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> whoever says chelsea inflated the market,i demand an explanation..
> okay we bought shevchenko and swp at big prices (but looking at their form at previous clubs it wasnt too much)..look at all the other signings..chelsea bought players which were considered good not GREAT..they did not try to put the best xi of that time at the bridge..we were not what man city is now..they i believe are inflating the market..


What a delusional post.Were you even familiar with football before Abram took over?


----------



## tuxybuzz (Sep 26, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What a delusional post.Were you even familiar with football before Abram took over?


see iam not saying chelsea did not spend..iam just saying that they had the money and they bought the players worth their money..they never INFLATED player prices..


----------



## red_devil (Sep 26, 2008)

Toon finally get a {interim} boss !

*NEWCASTLE have sensationally appointed Joe Kinnear as their new interim manager*.




> *THIERRY HENRY could be set for a sensational return to the Premier League. *
> 
> The Barcelona striker is unhappy after being forced to play on the left wing  at the Nou Camp.



not this crap again !!
 i've had enough of Henry wanting to move back to PL during the transfer window...dont want these things to stay on until the next one


----------



## tuxybuzz (Sep 27, 2008)

toon are going through a really bad bad patch..i think keegan will be reinstated..just let the takeover be completed..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Arsenal 1-2 Hull City*

No, that is NOT a typo!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 28, 2008)

damn!!! 

It was just not arsenal's day.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 28, 2008)

What a strike by Geovanni!! I've recorded that clip and the other Hull City goal as well


----------



## iinfi (Sep 28, 2008)

chelsea  wwwwwin!!! 

arsenal hulled in london 

added: Breaking News: Michael Phelps to face serious competition in the 2012 Olympics. no prizes for guessing from who its gona b


----------



## ico (Sep 28, 2008)

Hull City is the best promoted team.  I don't see any chances of them being relegated.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2008)

They already have as many points as Derby County had after last season.
Everything was going positively for us before this match and that is where complacency crept in.


----------



## ico (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, we can still get back onto the winning spree. A loss and a win in 2 matches is still better than 2 continuous draws. 

Our corner defending is poor......We need to improve upon that.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 28, 2008)

Arsenal 1-2 Hull 
What makes this really lollable is that Arsenal never scored in the game. The only goal of theirs was an own goal. 

After the win against Stoke, we're now in the top of the table. 

Liverpool win against Everton thanks to Torres. Torres' goals were fantastic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 28, 2008)

iinfi said:


> added: Breaking News: Michael Phelps to face serious competition in the 2012 Olympics. no prizes for guessing from who its gona b



Yeah, I mean, what a dive!! If it was some other player, I would have accepted that he might have lost his balance as a result of the challenge, but it was the Diva Diver 
And Rob Styles should be demoted to League-2 refereeing. He's the same ref that awarded us (Chelsea) that dodgy penalty at Liverpool last season. Thanks a lot for that, Rob but you really suck


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Arsenal 1-2 Hull
> What makes this really lollable is that Arsenal never scored in the game. The only goal of theirs was an own goal.


That goal was created with Walcott's pace,there were atleast 3 players to finish it off if Mcshane wouldn't have bundled it in.It was not the type of OG Rio Ferdinand tries to score 1on1 vs goalkeeper 
Hull played very well and luck was on their side too as some of our shots narrowly missed and hit the post.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 28, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Hull played very well and luck was on their side too



wat?? luck???



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ......as some of our shots narrowly missed and hit the post.



hmmm ..... they didnt end up at the back of the net, did they?? he he he


----------



## red_devil (Sep 28, 2008)

Arsenal must have got really complacent...a few days ago all the young ones got so much of hype over the 6-0 drubbing and the seniors must have thought they can just turn up on the pitch and win by similar margin 


btw today -> Portsmouth 2-0 Tottenham


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 28, 2008)

Let's all laugh at Spurs!! Close to 100 million pounds spent, and rock-bottom with no wins!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2008)

Lool


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Wigan 2-1 Man City*

Great game, very fast-paced and full of energy!! If you missed it, you've missed one of the best matches of the season so far!!


----------



## tuxybuzz (Sep 29, 2008)

spurs were hoping of entering the champions league..championship looks more likely..Even i had bought the hype..but then there seems to be no chemistry between the players..I like Giovani dos Santos..


----------



## iinfi (Sep 29, 2008)

i feel sorry for them !! this is wat happens whn u lose two of  your most prolific scorers at the same time. keane and berba v so many goals between them and this doesnt include the no. of goals they v created for others.
its gona take some time and Juande Ramos's job for them to be back in the hunt.  i see them just scraping into the top 10 by end of season.

u agree with me or not ... £14m for Roman Pavlyuchenko is a joke. he wasnt even worth £5m. huh...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 30, 2008)

Just read this:



> The Americans' NASA spent $150million and reached the outer limits of the universe, some Arab spends $250million on Manchester City and can’t get past Brighton.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 30, 2008)

^^

post of the century !!!

ROTFL ROTFL ROTFL ROTFL ROTFL 
ROTF  ROTF  ROTF  ROTF  ROTF  L


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2008)

Very comfortable victory for Arsenal against porto 
4-0
2 goals each for RVP and Ade.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 1, 2008)

United get past Aalborg... berba showed signs of waking up...but the most impressive was the kid Rafael...the RB..sad that he had to be subbed out b'cos of some injury .

final scores-

Arsenal 4-0 Porto

Utd  3-0 Aalborg

villareal 1 - 0 celtic


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

@klaw- That's a great post!
ROFLMAO 
*dune.servint.com/uploads/c_laugh.gif

*:NOTE:* If you're dumbfounded by my new avatar, read my signature......


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 1, 2008)

nice..Chelsea play today..against CLuj..it'll be a rout no matter whatever they try..we are not roma..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2008)

beta testing said:


> *:NOTE:* If you're dumbfounded by my new avatar, read my signature......


When Abram sells Chelsea you will remove that signature


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 1, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> When Abram sells Chelsea you will remove that signature



If wishes were horses.....


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

@vimal- No chance dude. Wanna bet?

Paul Scholes out for 10 weeks due to injury....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2008)

beta testing said:


> @vimal-


Whos that?Not me


----------



## red_devil (Oct 1, 2008)

scholes out for 10 weeks 

and rooney injured too ?? hmm...any info on that kid Rafael ??


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Whos that?Not me



OK. I know it's you but if you deny it, well....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2008)

Really its not me,I have made it clear many times before


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 1, 2008)

beta testing said:


> OK. I know it's you but if you deny it, well....





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Really its not me,I have made it clear many times before




LOL!!! Identity theft??? :d


----------



## ico (Oct 1, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Really its not me,I have made it clear many times before


We know.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 2, 2008)

*CFR Cluj 0 Chelsea 0*

Drogba injured  




> CHELSEA lost Didier Drogba to a serious-looking knee injury on a night of frights in Transylvania



source


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 2, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Really its not me,I have made it clear many times before



Ok Ok. 

Injury blows for us again. 
Even Terry and Alex had problems in that game.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 2, 2008)

aston villa up next..tough game this..esp if performance is as bad as against Cluj..but still i feel chelsea are too big for villa..


----------



## red_devil (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ if you mean too big in terms of money then YES but if you mean the game..then you never know...

Arsenal were too big for Hull City ...and you know what happened last week...so be careful


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 2, 2008)

No team is too big for anyone except Newcastle and Spurs.
Villa are CL place contenders this season so it will be foolish to take the casual approach.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 3, 2008)

injuries to Drogba is good. let Anelka also get injured. bunch of over-rated strikers.
Stoch and Di Santo will get to play ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 3, 2008)

iinfi said:


> injuries to Drogba is good. let Anelka also get injured. bunch of over-rated strikers.
> Stoch and Di Santo will get to play ....



Drogba's injury is NOT good news. Anelka had his chances when Drogba was not playing at the start of the season, but he didn't take it. But I won't want any of our players to get injured, no matter how poor they play. That said, I think it's time to give a chance to Di Santo, Sinclair and Stoch.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 3, 2008)

di santo will surely get his chance..but for now..drogba is the best striker at chelsea..di santo might be in the future..but now its DROGBA..anelka is overrated no doubt..i'd take di santo for him anyday..


----------



## red_devil (Oct 3, 2008)

*TOTTENHAM have sounded out Mark Hughes about replacing Juande Ramos as boss. *



> Spurs officials contacted Sparky’s advisors yesterday to offer him the job hours before Manchester City’s UEFA Cup tie with Omonia Nicosia.
> 
> They slapped a £20million, five-year deal on the table and would love the Eastlands chief to take over during next week’s international break.
> 
> Spurs chairman Daniel Levy decided to act after concluding Spaniard Ramos is now a lame-duck manager.



WTF !!! 

lol !! Spuds are desperate to get their season underway and how!!


----------



## iinfi (Oct 3, 2008)

i am a bit frustrated by Drogs n Anelka hence that comment.

u say drogba is the best striker in Chelsea. may b u r rite. coz there is no one else for competition. there are jus 2 and among the two Drogba is better so he becomes the best in Chelsea. hmmm...no offence meant!! if u consider EPL i wud not have Drogba in a list of Top 15 strikers.
u can say he wins Cechs long balls, out-muscles defenders n gets past them with the ball, but when it comes to finishing, he is below par!!

this is something that no one understands!! These strikers dont convert the chances they get early on in the game and and don't kill the game!!  whn that happens others have to over-stretch towards the end of the game esp. between the 60th and 90th min when legs are tired, and that results in injuries to key players.
if we kill the game early on then the opposition will not keep fighting like mad till the end. when the score is 0-0 or 1-0 in favor of Chelsea the opponent always thinks that they can get something out of the game!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you're exaggerating there. Drogba is not so bad. He's saved our butts many times. He is one of the best strikers of the PL.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 3, 2008)

iinfi said:


> i am a bit frustrated by Drogs n Anelka hence that comment.
> 
> u say drogba is the best striker in Chelsea. may b u r rite. coz there is no one else for competition. there are jus 2 and among the two Drogba is better so he becomes the best in Chelsea. hmmm...no offence meant!! if u consider EPL i wud not have Drogba in a list of Top 15 strikers.
> u can say he wins Cechs long balls, out-muscles defenders n gets past them with the ball, but when it comes to finishing, he is below par!!
> ...




I'm frustrated not by Drogba, but by Anelka. Drogba went to the African Cup of Nations and has never been the same after that. He's had his injuries & operations in recent times as well, hence he was a bit rusty. And I'm quite sure, we'll be getting a real strkier in Jan. Just wait!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2008)

ooh,don't you guys wish you had Robinho?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 3, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ooh,don't you guys wish you had Robinho?



Nope!! We've got Kalou, Sinclair & Stoch. More than happy!


----------



## red_devil (Oct 3, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Nope!! We've got Kalou, Sinclair & Stoch. More than happy!




well if you are "more than happy" with Kalou, Sinclair and Stoch then why are you making such a huge fuss about Anelka ?? 
And since you are "more than happy" with them then why say you'll get another striker in Jan ??


> we'll be getting a real strkier in Jan. Just wait!!



lol..you seem a lil confused


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 3, 2008)

n6300 said:


> well if you are "more than happy" with Kalou, Sinclair and Stoch then why are you making such a huge fuss about Anelka ??
> And since you are "more than happy" with them then why say you'll get another striker in Jan ??
> lol..you seem a lil confused



Typical. Taking comments out of context. I was responding to this:



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ooh,don't you guys wish you had Robinho?



And the names I mentioned are all wingers, but maybe you can call Kalou a second striker too. Perhaps now you'll be able to understand what I meant by being "more than happy".

As for Anelka, why shouldn't I make a fuss?? He is missing straightforward chances on goal. The only other out and out striker that we have is Di Santo, now that Drogs is injured. If Anelka gets crocked, we're done for. We need a striker, simple as that.

I mean, at least think before you say something and keep in mind what you're responding to!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 3, 2008)

^^ +1


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 3, 2008)

But Anelka is really not playing to his expectations 
Not that I've had any, I've been banking on our midfielders since the start of the season. 
But thats the problem, with Drogba gone for about a few weeks (last I heard), there will be overwhelming pressure on Anelka, whose job is currently being fulfilled by the mids.
He's not performing now, whose to say he'll perform under this pressure?


----------



## mayhbp (Oct 3, 2008)

TEAM NEWS FOR 2MORO(4.10.08) :

--->Blackburn v Man Utd, 10.00 pm IST

* Jason Brown looks set to continue in the Blackburn goal with Paul Robinson struggleing to shake off a calf injury.

* Steven Reid is out with a knee problem, while Benni McCarthy is back in training but is unlikely to be sharp enough for the starting XI.

* Wayne Rooney is a doubt for Manchester United having only just returned to ball work after injuring his ankle in Aalborg on Tuesday.

* Skipper Gary Neville is also a doubt with a slight thigh injury, while Owen Hargreaves and Michael Carrick join Paul Scholes (knee) on the sidelines.

PS: Paul Scholes(June 09) and Darren Fletcher(2012) have both agreed new contracts. with the club.

Blackburn squad: Brown, Robinson, Bunn, Nelsen, Samba, Ooijer, Warnock, Emerton, Olsson, Tugay, Derbyshire, Santa Cruz, Villanueva, Fowler, Andrews, Fowler, Grella, Treacy, Pedersen

Man Utd squad: Van der Sar, Amos, Neville, Brown, Rafael, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evans, Evra, Ronaldo, O’Shea, Fletcher, Anderson, Giggs, Nani, Tevez, Berbatov, Rooney, Welbeck.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG more mankers :O.Must be the effect of CL win.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 3, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> OMG more mankers :O.Must be the effect of CL win.



welcome mayhbp..


@arsenal_gunners
maybe.... but if he's a plastic fan .. he wont be here for long...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 3, 2008)

Plastic is cheap and easily available.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 3, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Plastic is cheap and easily available.


yup it sure is...  .... & a lot of them are blue in colour  

i just found one gr8 quote..

“We had a look at van Nistelrooy and in the end we decided to go for Jeffers” - Arsene Wenger, manager, Arsenal FC

OMG


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 3, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> yup it sure is...  .... & a lot of them are blue in colour



Surely you're unaware of the facts, sonny boy!! 
Most of the plastic is *red* in colour and has an affinity to the red half of Manchester. Ask any sane man, he'll tell you.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 4, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Surely you're unaware of the facts, sonny boy!!
> Most of the plastic is *red* in colour and has an affinity to the red half of Manchester. Ask any sane man, he'll tell you.



plz get rid of ur illusions


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @arsenal_gunners
> maybe.... but if he's a plastic fan .. he wont be here for long...


So you believe manu won't win anything this season?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 4, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> plz get rid of ur illusions



Funniest thing I heard all day!!!!   



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So you believe manu won't win anything this season?



Oooh, that was below the belt!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 4, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So you believe manu won't win anything this season?



u can take my comments out of context... but i was just making a general statement... . i find a lot of New Man Utd fans.. who will wear jerseys & go around etc.. but dont know a thing abt the club.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2008)

Whew Cesc saved our arses in the end but 1 point out of 6 is not good enough. 
But we will be back to our winning ways soon


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Whew Cesc saved our *arses* in the end but 1 point out of 6 is not good enough.
> But we will be back to our winning ways soon


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2008)

Sunderland had a very good and tight defense. They played good. 

Jabh tak zameen pe girenge nahi, toh khade kese honge??  We're surely going to be better in the coming weeks.


----------



## hullap (Oct 4, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> u can take my comments out of context... but i was just making a general statement... . i find a lot of New Man Utd fans.. who will wear jerseys & go around etc.. but dont know a thing abt the club.



plastic


----------



## iinfi (Oct 4, 2008)

@beta testing
ur logo n location contradict


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 4, 2008)

iinfi said:


> @beta testing
> ur logo n location contradict



Read his siggy!!! 

And now even Anelka is injured!!! 

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_4242765,00.html


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like the overhyped buckled under pressure..and he hasnt played a game since drogba's injury 
Maybe Scholari will push Lampard and Deco forward along with Kalou for more support
But heck.. we are in trouble now


----------



## mayhbp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well an answer to every thing said above:

Sunderland 1 Arsenal 1 

Blackburn 0 Man Utd 2

And Yes ive been a fan since the CL win,  not of 2008 but of 1999.

GO UTD!!!


----------



## iinfi (Oct 5, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Looks like the overhyped buckled under pressure..and he hasnt played a game since drogba's injury
> Maybe Scholari will push Lampard and Deco forward along with Kalou for more support
> But heck.. we are in trouble now



dont worry there is no trouble ... he wasnt gona score or contribute anything positive anyway. Hope Scolari doent follow your advise!! 
buddy, if we dont giv Di Santo a start in this situation then why is he in the squad??
Di Santo has to start!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And now even Anelka is injured!!!
> 
> *www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_4242765,00.html



chelsea's bad luck seems to continue..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 5, 2008)

Joe Kinnear's rant at press fresh out of Newcastle circus.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_NQqnc_ue0


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 5, 2008)

I gotta watch Spurs v Hull tonight. I wanna see how it turns out....

We're already had our fair share of injuries so far.... Why is it always us??
The only good thing I can think of is that di Santo will get to play....

If they play-
Terry will be making his 250th league appearance.
Joe Cole will be having his 100th start in a Chelsea shirt.



gagandeep said:


> Jabh tak zameen pe girenge nahi, toh khade kese honge??  We're surely going to be better in the coming weeks.



That's the difference between you and us. When you guys fall, you get up and go ahead. When we guys fall, we injure ourselves.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 5, 2008)

at half time.. 
MAN C       2- 0    Liv !!
Tottenham 0 - 1   Hull City

 WTF !!! Spuds are having a nightmare !!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 5, 2008)

Lol Geovanni sinks spuds too.If Hull win this they will be 3rd ==:O


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa*


----------



## mayhbp (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats to the blues, the race is heating up and we'r not far behind. 
The F***ING LOOSERFOOL game was awesome.Tough luck to those city fans.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 6, 2008)

i hate to find liverpool so close to chelsea..in terms of football they have been nowhere near..


----------



## ico (Oct 6, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> i hate to find liverpool so close to chelsea.*.in terms of football they have been nowhere near..*


lolumad? 

Don't forget that you're saying this about the most successful English club in the European Competitions......

Did you watch yesterday's match? Manchester City vs Liverpool?...

Atleast Liverpool got history. And what do you have? The Russian Revolution or $$$$..........


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought Anelka was injured. He played and he even scored. I didn't watch the match though.

Right now, Torres is the talisman for Liv'pool. They can't score without him.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 6, 2008)

Great Match for Chelsea.. Nice to see Anelka score 
But the ManCity vs. Liverpool Match was a class apart..really enjoyed that


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Atleast Liverpool got history. And what do you have? The Russian Revolution or $$$$..........



Get your facts right, kiddo. Any club that was established in 1905 has a history. It's just that you're too lazy to learn about it or too blind to see it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 6, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Get your facts right, kiddo. Any club that was established in 1905 has a history. It's just that you're too lazy to learn about it or too blind to see it.


ya every club has a history .even chelsea does have a history. but u dont seem to understand .the guy is talking abt liverpool's glory years & when did chelsea have their's ..? Never!
other clubs(Utd,Arsenal) have slowly & steadly built up & become so big today.they actually earned their $$.They didnt just buy players from everywhere with newfound money...& become champions.. I wont say anymore cuz we'll start another chel$ea $ its millions of $$ argument.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 6, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ya every club has a history .even chelsea does have a history. but u dont seem to understand .the guy is talking abt liverpool's glory years & when did chelsea have their's ..? Never!
> other clubs(Utd,Arsenal) have slowly & steadly built up & become so big today.they actually earned their $$.They didnt just buy players from everywhere with newfound money...& become champions.. I wont say anymore cuz we'll start another chel$ea $ its millions of $$ argument.



No one can disagree about the fact that Pool have had their glory years. Before Abramovich took over, we were slowly progressing and were already a top-4 side if you didn't know. Mismanagement played a crucial role in hindering our progress. The fans were actually glad to see the club being sold coz they finally got rid of Ken Bates. who had almost brought the club to bankruptcy.

I hate it when Pool fans keep boasting about their history. I ask them, how many league titles have you won in the past 18 years?? And have they NOT spent a single penny during that time???

And those who say that we've bought the league, are blind to the facts that ManU have been the biggest spenders over the past decade. It seems that if you're a well-established club, you have the right to spend any amount you like. They like to call it investment. When we buy the best players, they call it buying the league. Yeah, hypocrisy of the highest order.

As for the glory years and history bit, we're having our glory years NOW and making history RIGHT NOW. Period.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ Good one mate. 

BTW, I didn't know that you were a pirate...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> they actually earned their $$.They didnt just buy players from everywhere with newfound money...& become champions.. I wont say anymore cuz we'll start another chel$ea $ its millions of $$ argument.


At present only Arsenal is the club which is a self sustained business and even showing massive profits .ManUnited and Liverpool have huge debts and Chelsea depends on 1 man.
Ill gladly take stability over instant success.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 6, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^ Good one mate.
> 
> BTW, I didn't know that you were a pirate...



err...what? 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> At present only Arsenal is the club which is a self sustained business and even showing massive profits .ManUnited and Liverpool have huge debts and Chelsea depends on 1 man.
> Ill gladly take stability over instant success.



Yup, Arsenal are the exception. But now questions ARE being asked of Arsene Wenger's policy of not spending on players even when the funds are available. Stability is good, but there comes a point when lack of success becomes untolerable for the fans and the board.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ You downloaded FIFA 09 didn't you?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 6, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^ You downloaded FIFA 09 didn't you?



Oh, that!! Yup, couldn't wait for it to come to stores in India! And after playing it, I'm NOT buying that game. I'll wait for PES 2009 instead.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> lolumad?
> 
> Don't forget that you're saying this about the most successful English club in the European Competitions......
> 
> ...


alright..if you're talking about the 80's and 70's i dont care..talk about the present..Chelsea has been much much superior to Liverpool in terms of quality of football played this season..and as for yesterdays match..it was great liverpool showed exactly why they can't be considered..they came back yesterday great good enough..but if they play like they did in the first half i dont see them winning this season..ok they made up in the second half..but they arent going to do it everytime..consistency is the key in the premier league and liverpool havent got it..



Kl@w-24 said:


> Oh, that!! Yup, couldn't wait for it to come to stores in India! And after playing it, I'm NOT buying that game. I'll wait for PES 2009 instead.


why i thought FIFA 09 would be nice??anyways even i like PES more..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 6, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> why i thought FIFA 09 would be nice??anyways even i like PES more..



Even I thought it would be very good, thanks to all the hype surrounding it. That's why I couldn't wait!! But it's pathetic, comes nowhere near PES. They've improved the graphics but it is full of bugs. Firstly, most people's gamepads didn't work out of the box with this game. Then, its graphics were choppy even on high-end machines, but strangely it runs smooth on some mid-range systems.Then there's that annoying little bit where you pass to your teammate and the ball just bounces off him a few yards!!!


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 6, 2008)

ha..perhaps then even i'll go in for pes..i left a comment on your blog..be sure to read it..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 6, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> ha..perhaps then even i'll go in for pes..i left a comment on your blog..be sure to read it..



Alright, I'll check it out tomorrow!! 
Meanwhile, here's a good one:



> What is the difference between Tottenham Hotspur and a triangle?
> 
> A triangle has 3 points.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2008)

What is the similarity between Tottenham and a toothpick?
A toothpick has 2 points



Kl@w-24 said:


> it is full of bugs. Firstly, most people's gamepads didn't work out of the box with this game. Then, its graphics were choppy even on high-end machines, but strangely it runs smooth on some mid-range systems.Then there's that annoying little bit where you pass to your teammate and the ball just bounces off him a few yards!!!


OMG the game hasn't even been released yet,you probably downloaded one of those ubercrap leaked versions and complaining about it being buggy.This is why people play PES?
Lol N00B


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 6, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> OMG the game hasn't even been released yet,you probably downloaded one of those ubercrap leaked versions and complaining about it being buggy.This is why people play PES?
> Lol N00B



n00bster, FIFA 09 released on the 3rd of October 
And the points I'm referring to were made on the official EA forum.

*forums.electronicarts.co.uk/fifa-09-pc/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> n00bster, FIFA 09 released on the 3rd of October
> And the points I'm referring to were made on the official EA forum.
> 
> *forums.electronicarts.co.uk/fifa-09-pc/


Hey gamespot's fault not mine They say its 14th october


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 6, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Hey gamespot's fault not mine They say its 14th october


That's probably the North American release date. It's already released in Europe. :d


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2008)

still you d\l the ubercrap version


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 6, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> still you d\l the ubercrap version



It's the untouched version FFS!!! It's the same one you get in stores on a DVD!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ You DLed it from thepiratebay didn't you? I read your comment there. Even there you're klaw24!!! I'm Dlling it right now.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 7, 2008)

me too..i've gone for the skulptra one....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 7, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ^^ You DLed it from thepiratebay didn't you? I read your comment there. Even there you're klaw24!!! I'm Dlling it right now.



Same man, same ID


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

I've paused the DL and will resume it at night (reason: night unlimited ).
BTW, you guys gotta check out Slam Soccer 2006. It's a silly soccer game, but it's great fun. You can play a 2 player game on the same computer.
And BTW, realised it today, PES 2009 demo is out..


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 7, 2008)

hey people which Nation do you support??i mean i know we are Indians but a more realisticaly??
mine's GERMANY..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2008)

Whichever has more gunners on matchday.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm a neutral when it comes to national teams....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 8, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Whichever has more gunners on matchday.



You mean France?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 8, 2008)

If it is Spain vs. Germany then Spain.


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2008)

France, Turkey and Brazil.......

1) Brazil
2) France
3) Turkey

And yes, above them all I support India.....

And I'm confused which countries do Chel$h!t guys support?? Probably which have more GDP per capita??   Or may be Russia?


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 8, 2008)

GDP..what teams do you ARSEnal support??the one with the maximum number of babies??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 8, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> And I'm confused which countries do Chelsea guys support?? Probably which have more GDP per capita??   Or may be Russia?



Dude when the club you support has 2 four-letter words in its name, you shouldn't call others names. You would not want me to tell you about those words now, would you?


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Dude when the club you support has 2 four-letter words in its name, you shouldn't call others names. You would not want me to tell you about those words now, would you?


So, anything wrong in that??...

People do have Dick as their name......

And btw, surely every human has an arse... Don't say that Chel$ea players and fans don't have arse.  You may have not seen it, but you know, they do have......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 8, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> So, anything wrong in that??...
> 
> People do have Dick as their names......
> 
> And btw, surely every human has an arse...



You're too wise for your age


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 9, 2008)

You have a really $h!tty avatar


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> You have a really $h!tty avatar


Yeah, I know..


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

ROFL ROFL


----------



## iinfi (Oct 9, 2008)

> Liverpool striker Fernando Torres is dreaming of scoring the winner against Manchester United in this season's Champions League final. (Various)



now this is wat i call an over-smart striker...

assuming he said it.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

^^ Yep.

Tottenham's £15m winger David Bentley admits people are laughing at the club because they are bottom of the Premier League. (The Sun)
He doesn't have to admit it. We all know it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 9, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Yeah, I know..



Aajkal k bachhe...


----------



## hullap (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

AH! Finally! FIFA 09 on my PC!! I had waited a long time for this!
I've played 2 games so far:
Chelsea 4-0 Arsenal
Hull City 2-1 Arsenal
These games were played in the Amateur difficulty. This is too easy. I'm graduating to the next difficulty level.

I'm gonna start playing manager mode with ma favorite club. And there's the be a pro season which is gonna last 4 seasons. This is great.

Unfortunately, the gameplay isn't as good as I had hoped it would be. It's worser than PES 2008. The good thing is, it can run quite decently on my 2 year old system which has got an Athlon 64 1.81 Ghz proccy, 1 GB of DDR400 RAM and an XFX 6600GT. Thankfully, the temperatures don't rise too high when I'm playing this game.

I'm waiting for Skull to get his hands on PES 2009


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 10, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Unfortunately, the gameplay isn't as good as I had hoped it would be. It's worser than PES 2008. The good thing is, it can run quite decently on my 2 year old system which has got an Athlon 64 1.81 Ghz proccy, 1 GB of DDR400 RAM and an XFX 6600GT. Thankfully, the temperatures don't rise too high when I'm playing this game.



The gameplay is nowhere near PES or even next-gen. The game looks choppy on newer cards and lags badly. There is no out-of-the-box support for gamepads other than a few. In short, I'd give it a big thumbs-down. Waiting for PES2009.... 

*@beta testing*

You deleted your blog???? What happened???


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's an extract from your blog:- 



> Compiling results from all matches played each week, week after week, is a pretty tedious job. Anyone who says otherwise is either lying or gets paid for doing it.



^^That and also compiling software tips n tricks, reviews, etc is difficult for a school goer. I won't be having the time to dedicate to a blog. I'll need my leisure time to have fun. Blogging is fun, but it's tedious. And I can't even make money from a blog.

That's a pretty neat theme there on your blog.... BTW, remove my blog link from your blogroll.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 10, 2008)

beta testing said:


> That's a pretty neat theme there on your blog.... BTW, remove my blog link from your blogroll.



I'm currently updating the whole look of my blog. Removed your link.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 10, 2008)

really..FIFA 09 sux..big big big time..the controller issue..the graphics..ok they've improved but then fifa 08 used to rip past at my pc and 09 is droping frames even at the lowest resolution and medium quality and all the 3d grass and stuff turned off...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 10, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> really..FIFA 09 sux..big big big time..the controller issue..the graphics..ok they've improved but then fifa 08 used to rip past at my pc and 09 is droping frames even at the lowest resolution and medium quality and all the 3d grass and stuff turned off...



Go to the FIFA 09 install directory and navigate to \data\cmn.
Now open cfg_pc_h.ini and find RENDER_RATE_MODE=7.
Edit the line to RENDER_RATE_MODE=3
Do the same for cfg_pc_l.ini and cfg_pc_m.ini.

This removed a lot of stuttering. Also set the VSync option to off for fifa09.exe from nVidia Control Panel or its equivalent ATi control panel option.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 11, 2008)

aww..thanks a ton..although it hasnt made it smooth but it is much more playable..really thank you..vsync was already off..but this configuration has helped thanks..


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 11, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Go to the FIFA 09 install directory and navigate to \data\cmn.
> Now open cfg_pc_h.ini and find RENDER_RATE_MODE=7.
> Edit the line to RENDER_RATE_MODE=3
> Do the same for cfg_pc_l.ini and cfg_pc_m.ini.
> ...



I've seen you saying that a 100 times 

@tuxybuzz- What's your PC config? On my PC, I get no stuttering at all.
Resolution- 800x600x32
Level of detail- High
Shader quality- 2 (max)
Output resolution- High
Output video quality- High
3D grass- On

And what does post processing quality do?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 11, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I've seen you saying that a 100 times








beta testing said:


> And what does post processing quality do?



It imparts that brownish, burnt look to the visuals.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 11, 2008)

OK so turned post processing quality on, still no stuttering. This is great. Even FIFA 08 wouldn't look this good on my PC. 
But the frame rates get really low when I change the res to 1024x768.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 11, 2008)

BTW, I'm currently writing a review of FIFA 09. Check it out either late tonight or tomorrow on my blog!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 11, 2008)

lol Kazakhstan scored at Wembly.
England leading 2-1 thanks to an OG.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 11, 2008)

*England 5-1 Kazakhstan*


----------



## hullap (Oct 11, 2008)

england are getting noobed by noobs


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 11, 2008)

hullap said:


> england are getting noobed by noobs



Eh??


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2008)

पहले हाल्फ़ में थियो हि खेल रहा था, और सब तो सो रहे थे।

रूनी ने दो गोल मारे। खाद के फ़ैन्स के लिए अच्छी ख़बर। 




Kl@w-24 said:


> BTW, I'm currently writing a review of FIFA 09. Check it out either late tonight or tomorrow on my blog!


हाहाहाहाहाहा! :लोल:   पाईरेटिड सोफ़्टवेर्स के पुनरीक्षण नहीं चाहिए हमें। :प 
चेल$की ने तुम्हें थोड़े पैसे तो दिये हि होंगे जिस्से आप विशुद्ध सोफ़्टवेर्स खरीद सकें??? 




beta testing said:


> OK so turned post processing quality on, still no stuttering. This is great. Even FIFA 08 wouldn't look this good on my PC.
> But the frame rates get really low when I change the res to 1024x768.


नूब्स हि फ़ीफ़ा खेलते हैं। 



tuxybuzz said:


> really..FIFA 09 sux.


हमको मालुम है कि फ़ीफ़ा ०९ बड़ा-बड़ा चूसती है। आपको हम बताना चाहेंगे कि यहाँ फ़ोरम पर 'बेटा-टेस्टिंग' जैसे बच्चे भी मौजूद हैं। 'sux' जैसे शब्दों का प्रयोग न करें।


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> नूब्स हि फ़ीफ़ा खेलते हैं।



abbey, mein pes 2008 bhi khel raha hu. pes 2009 ke intzar kar raha hu.
I wanna play both before engaging in another PES v FIFA war 

And stop playing around with all those Hindi fonts kid.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> पहले हाल्फ़ में थियो हि खेल रहा था, और सब तो सो रहे थे।.....................


*
Grow up kid, and stop using that horrible little font!! It's good to know that you're trying to learn Hindi, but please, keep it to the classroom. *


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *
> Grow up kid, and stop using that horrible little font!! It's good to know that you're trying to learn Hindi, but please, keep it to the classroom. *


I don't have Hindi as my subject.  Anyways, I was just trying to learn the Hindi Keyboard Layout in Ubuntu. BTW what browser are you using? I've posted it big enough to be read, its not small - atleast on Firefox in Ubuntu.


----------



## hullap (Oct 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> :प



lmao hahahahhahhhahah


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2008)

hullap said:


> lmao hahahahhahhhahah


Just posted it for fun, though I knew it will not work. :लोल:


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 12, 2008)

ok so now my controller is all messed up..I have that ps2 copy usb one..the r1 l1 l2 are all jumbled..fifa 09 is getting me really frustrated..PESm 2009 fast please!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I don't have Hindi as my subject.  Anyways, I was just trying to learn the Hindi Keyboard Layout in Ubuntu. BTW what browser are you using? *I've posted it big enough to be read*, its not small - atleast on Firefox in Ubuntu.



Big, I though it waz Mt. Everest redefined


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 12, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> ok so now my controller is all messed up..I have that ps2 copy usb one..the r1 l1 l2 are all jumbled..fifa 09 is getting me really frustrated..PESm 2009 fast please!!



*forums.electronicarts.co.uk/fifa-09-pc/348346-patch-control-09-a.html

After that, you can setup the controller to your liking. But even that's gonna be very painful, you'll find out


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> :लोल:



lololololololol


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 13, 2008)

no i got around it..just deleted my old profile set up a new one and now the controllers fine again..anyways the only thing i like is be a pro mode..the new camera angles make it much better..
P.S.-How much bandwidth is needed to play over hamachi??


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 13, 2008)

^^20-30 MB, for a 4 minute game.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 13, 2008)

no i meant what sort of speed??i was losing connections with my 256kbps..i think the speed is at fault..is it??


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

FIFA09 sux......... PES 2009 fast please!!


----------



## hullap (Oct 13, 2008)

please post all this in the soccer discussion thread


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 14, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> me too..i've gone for the skulptra one....


is this version working fine? & why is it so small in size .. only 1.4 gb?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

^^It works 100%. It's been compressed by some method, and don't wonder about it, just thank skull for it. 

BTW, we're lucky coz mods rarely visit this thread. Else, we'd be dead by now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 14, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> is this version working fine? & why is it so small in size .. only 1.4 gb?





beta testing said:


> ^^It works 100%. It's been compressed by some method, and don't wonder about it, just thank skull for it.
> 
> BTW, we're lucky coz mods rarely visit this thread. Else, we'd be dead by now.



Pirates, all of you!!!


----------



## iinfi (Oct 14, 2008)

Chelsea striker Didier Drogba has admitted that his mind wanders during matches and that he has missed goal-scoring chances as a result. (The Times) 

as if the fans didn't knw this ..... GRRRRR!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

^^Yeah I read that on BBC.
: lol :


----------



## iinfi (Oct 14, 2008)

Chhetri on Leeds United radar
^^
bingooo ... we dont read such things often ... do we??


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Pirates, all of you!!!



Whatz you then?? 



iinfi said:


> Chhetri on Leeds United radar
> ^^
> bingooo ... we dont read such things often ... do we??



You mean that guy named Sunil Chhetri??


----------



## red_devil (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ yup thats the guy... read abt this in yesterdays times of india.. it even reported that he was on the radar of some portuguese club..not sure of the name though....


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

Interesting. I hope we get to read more of these kinda news, so that football will become popular in India. Then, we'll  get kits, balls, and shoes from big names for lower prices.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 15, 2008)

Chettri is a great talent..i think such things will definitely lift indian soccer..
and yes is 256kbps enough for hamachi??whats the lowest required..I mainly wanna play FIFA 09..


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't know if 256 Kbps is enough. I think you'll get lags in your game...


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 16, 2008)

sorry guys... wasnt getting enough time... to check thread... anyways.. england 11 r doing a good job...with Rooney scoring....so the fabio factor might be a huge boost for the players ... who never know how play together........


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 16, 2008)

seems it isnt..anyways i'll upgrade to 512..


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 16, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> sorry guys... wasnt getting enough time... to check thread... anyways.. england 11 r doing a good job...with Rooney scoring....so the fabio factor might be a huge boost for the players ... who never know how play together........



Yeah, but Gerrard and Lampard still have to get along with each other in the midfield. If those two get along, then it'll be a great England side.


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 17, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Yeah, but Gerrard and Lampard still have to get along with each other in the midfield. If those two get along, then it'll be a great England side.



thats where the prob. comes with the english team , the 2 big names in the centre midfield... but hopefully fabio can do something to improve their chemistry ....


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah. If Lampard does with Gerrard what he does with Ballack and Deco, it'll be a damn strong midfield. Those two must learn from the Torres and Villa....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2008)

^^Striker pair is completely different from midfield


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 17, 2008)

It's not exactly _completely_ different.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 18, 2008)

Ballack out for 3 weeks  
Ballack out for 3 weeks 
Ballack out for 3 weeks 
Ballack out for 3 weeks 
Ballack out for 3 weeks 
Ballack out for 3 weeks 
Ballack out for 3 weeks 
Ballack out for 3 weeks


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes but thankfully, Deco is back. He even played a few minutes today against M'boro.
Middlesbrough *0-5* Chelsea 
Really damn exciting game. 4 of those 5 goals were scored in the second half. Plenty of entertainment in the second half.... It would have been 6 goals, but the referee ruled off one of Anelka's strikes because he was offside. And it was a right decision, Anelka got too excited I guess. He was way ahead of the defenders.
And Belleti's goal from long range was simply AWESOME.


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Oct 18, 2008)

Man U is my team, Next is Arsenal. Third is Real Madrid.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 18, 2008)

^^lol

A good win for us coming back from 1-0 down.Hopefully we are back to the Arsenal way.Clichy gave a truly world class performance while Eboue(ya him) and Nasri were good as well.Cesc and Ade were far from their best but that can be understood as Cesc was injured in midweek.
The negetives of the match were the injuries to Toure(Gallas and Sagna already out) and Nasri(injury prone?)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 18, 2008)

Edge-of-chaos said:


> Man U is my team, Next is Arsenal. Third is Real Madrid.



We all love options, don't we?


----------



## red_devil (Oct 19, 2008)

watched 80 minutes { cablewalah deprived me of the last 10+ minutes  } of some superb football from Man UTD !! they were just flooding and barging at the WBA defence...awesome to watch 

and Berba finally got a goal in the PL 

oh btw what  a comeback from LIV !! they came back a goal down to win 3-2 !!
really impressive...comeback 



> Man U is my team, Next is Arsenal. Third is Real Madrid.



LOL =))


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 19, 2008)

Great win for us.... hope we keep the momentum going now... and rooney was truly awesome today .. he could have got 3 goals easily today ...


----------



## iinfi (Oct 19, 2008)

Edge-of-chaos said:


> Man U is my team, Next is Arsenal. Third is Real Madrid.


by the end of the season you will be the fan of the team which wins the champions league.
better stay in England coz i dont see a non-england team winning it this season.


n folks ... whn do u all predict Looserpool's luck to run out?? they played well tdy in the later part of second half!! the most resilient team i must say

n last but not the least.... Lampard's aerial prowess is increasing by the day.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't think anyone will bet in favor of Spuds in today's match against stoke


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

Yep. Definitely not. I've even put a Stoke City player quite confidently in my NFC Manager team.


----------



## ico (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ Post about your fantasies as a Manager in the Football games discussion thread. Search for it.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

The clock is ticking for JR



> Under pressure Tottenham manager Juande Ramos has seven days to save his job. (Mail on Sunday)





> Chelsea striker Didier Drogba says he wishes he had punched Nemanja Vidic in the Champions League Final when he was sent off. (Daily Star)


LOL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 19, 2008)

Aww as expected Spuds lost.2 red cards and a bad injury to Corluka puts more misery on them.

I am not sure if Ramos will be at Tottenham in 24 hrs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 19, 2008)

This does not sound good:



> Vedran Corluka was taken to hospital after suffering a blow to the head during Tottenham's match at Stoke.
> 
> The Croatian was twice caught by his own goalkeeper within a minute as Heurelho Gomes tried to deal with Stoke's set plays.
> 
> ...



Even if it was the Spuds, this shouldn't happen to any player


----------



## iinfi (Oct 19, 2008)

beta testing said:


> The clock is ticking for JR



correct...i think whn we wake  up tomorrow morning we will see him walking out...


----------



## ico (Oct 19, 2008)

Spurs lost again......

Agreeing with Abhishek, that should not happen to any player.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 20, 2008)

I missed the Hull City match . What happened there?
And yeah Stoke won 2-1 against Tottenham
Regarding Corluka, the commentator confirmed that Corluka lost consciousness after that blow from Gomes but then regained it on his way to the Hospital. Hopefully he'll recover soon.


----------



## hullap (Oct 20, 2008)

The top teams since the 1992 season


> Team	P	W	D	L	F	A	GD	PTS
> 
> 1	Man Utd	627	398	139	90	1232	542	690	1333
> 
> ...


how did liverpool get up there?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2008)

You won't believe it but Liverpool are the most successful team in England.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, JR is here even now....
If and when he does leave, I wonder who'll take over the team...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2008)

Director of Football Daniel Connolly is the most likely to be sacked for making bad transfers.Ramos should get the control in January.


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Oct 20, 2008)

Liverpool's been good overall over the years, but guess somewhere the "owen" magic is lacking in recent times

Liverpool needs a "Rooney"!


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2008)

Edge-of-chaos said:


> Liverpool needs a "Rooney"!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 20, 2008)

Edge-of-chaos said:


> Liverpool's been good overall over the years, but guess somewhere the "owen" magic is lacking in recent times
> 
> Liverpool needs a "Rooney"!



Some things never cease to amaze me...


----------



## hullap (Oct 20, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You won't believe it but Liverpool are the most successful team *in* England.



replace it with *OUTSIDE*


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2008)

hullap said:


> replace it with *OUTSIDE*



(First division titles + FA Cup + League Cup + European Cup/UEFA Champions League)
*Liverpool: *18 + 7 + 7 + 5 
*ManUre: *17 + 11 + 2 + 3


----------



## hullap (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2008)

And that's when Manure are having the golden period of their history while Liverpool haven't won the PL even once.The tide will turn soon though as history tells us,if Liverpool manage to move in a new stadium and we mange to keep Cesc and company at Arsenal,the next 15 or so years are ours.
I would rather have Liverpool win the PL(if not us) than menunited or chelsea


----------



## iinfi (Oct 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I would rather have Liverpool win the PL(if not us) than menunited or chelsea



a gunner on the verge of becoming a Scouser... is it??


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I would rather have Liverpool win the PL(if not us) than menunited or chelsea


Yup, the same case is with me too. 



iinfi said:


> a gunner on the verge of becoming a Scouser... is it??


lolumad?


----------



## red_devil (Oct 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> And that's when Manure are having the golden period of their history while Liverpool haven't won the PL even once.The tide will turn soon though as history tells us,if *Liverpool manage to move in a new stadium*



what would that do to the way they play their game ??



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> and we mange to keep Cesc and company at Arsenal,*the next 15 or so years are ours*.



u kidding man ?? dont u think {even if Cesc stays at Arsenal} that 15 years is too much to hope for ??
besides, of the next 15, this year is certainly not gonna be a gunner year !! 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I would rather have Liverpool win the PL(if not us) than menunited or chelsea



why ?? any specific reason ??


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

> Tottenham chairman Daniel Levy is ready to make a cut-price double swoop for West Ham pair Matthew Upson and Scott Parker in January. (Daily Mirror)


Oh no. Not again. Does he think that by keeping on buying new players he can buy wins?

And BTW, Alan Shearer has hinted that he wants to be the next Newcastle manager. (Daily Star)



> Instead of sitting joint top with Chelsea, Liverpool would be 14 points worse off if their matches had finished after 58 minutes. (The Times)


They've always managed to scramble and score a last minute winner or equalizer. Thanks to luck I should say.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's one stat that most people are overlooking, regarding Liverpool's domestic form:



> *6* - The number of bottom-half teams played by Liverpool in their eight Premier League games - more than any other side in the league.



The bubble will burst soon.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2008)

n6300 said:


> what would that do to the way they play their game ??


Take the club to a new level and generate more revenue leading to economic stability.



n6300 said:


> u kidding man ?? dont u think {even if Cesc stays at Arsenal} that 15 years is too much to hope for ??


You do not understand me.If the current crop stays at the club instead of leaving for Barcelona etc. surely they will win big here,given the massive potential they show at a young age.hence attracting more good players to the club.
Our rebuilding process became slow because of players like Flamini leaving.So the biggest challenge against Wenger is to keep these players together. 


n6300 said:


> besides, of the next 15, this year is certainly not gonna be a gunner year !!


Perhaps not in the league but we have a good chance to win the CL.


n6300 said:


> why ?? any specific reason ??


Most of them are level headed and respect the beautiful football we play and we respect their rich history.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Most of them are level headed and respect the beautiful football we play and we respect their rich history.



Liverpool fans... level-headed??? Most of them are up their own ar$e with their 'history', turning a blind eye to the present!! And they think their 'history' gives them the right to mock each & every club and fan in England.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe you interact with the minority of them 

Links for tonight's game 
Fenerbache vs Arsenal
*myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=21475&part=sports


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 21, 2008)

Ronaldo may miss ManU v Celtic
Doesn't matter I guess, Celtic squad is weak with injuries.

Chelsea v Roma
*myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=21476&part=sports


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2008)

W00000T 2 goals in 2 mins Ade and walcott scored.The famous turkish crowd have finally been silenced lol
*www.justin.tv/agooner 
Good stream


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> W00000T 2 goals in 2 mins Ade and walcott scored.The famous turkish crowd have finally been silenced lol
> *www.justin.tv/agooner
> Good stream


Lol dude, even I'm there already.... Seems a co-incidence to me. lol...

 Silvestre own goal. :/ and immediately then Diaby scored in his first start....Yeah...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2008)

Our defense was woeful in 1st half.

Much better stream but in turkish
*www.justin.tv/memorge1

* Final score 5-2*
Adebayor,Walcott,Diaby,Song,Ramsey scored.
Great victory in the most tough place to go to in Europe.I just hope the defense plays better in PL.

* Juventus 2 - 1 Real Madrid*


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, we've won 5-2 but still defense was poor. Silvestre sucks.....:/ If we want to win the PL, our defense should be top notch.

A goal for Adebayor, Walcott, Diaby, Song and Ramsey each.

ManUre 3 - 0 Celtic. Berbatov scored twice and Rooney once.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 22, 2008)

jus look @ the no. of goals scored.



> Bayern Munich      3-0     Fiorentina
> FC Porto              0-1     Dynamo Kiev
> Fenerbahce          2-5     Arsenal
> Juventus             2-1     Real Madrid
> ...



36 goals in 8 matches??? 4.5 goals in each game .??? WTF


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ManUre 3 - 0 Celtic. Berbatov scored twice


Both offside


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Both offside


I have not seen the videos....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2008)

Berbatov's both goals were offside. The linesman should be fired.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2008)

Thats normal at Old Trafford


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2008)

> Chelsea CEO Peter Kenyon told Indian media in Mumbai on Tuesday that the London club wants to build a better a relationship between with the All India Football Federation (AIFF) in order to help develop Indian football......




*www.goal.com/en/Articolo.aspx?ContenutoId=924926


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 22, 2008)

Chelsea Roma tonight..how many staying awake??
and iam soo happy Bayern finally have a convincing win..Go KLINSMANN!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Beckham to AC Milan on loan???*


> AC Milan have confirmed they are trying to sign David Beckham on loan from Los Angeles Galaxy.
> 
> The former England captain is determined to keep his place in the national team and a spell on loan in Europe during the Major League Soccer close season could be beneficial.



*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_4369297,00.html


----------



## red_devil (Oct 22, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Thats normal at Old Trafford




and thats typical of a goooner

oh btw what u goooners make of the performances of Mr. Silvestre ??


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

Former Chelsea boss Jose Mourinho has branded Blues striker Didier Drogba a diver. The Inter Milan manager said: "I am no longer Chelsea coach and I do not have to defend them any more but I think it is correct if I say Drogba is a diver." (Various)

Now why did this oversmart guy have to say this? It would be fine for him to stick to dealing with his Inter job, but why make statements like this about a player of one of his former clubs?

Atletico Madrid striker Diego Forlan has promised to score against Liverpool in the Champions League on Wednesday - and dedicate the goal to his former club Manchester United. (Daily Mirror)
All this wasn't really necessary. Another oversmart guy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2008)

n6300 said:


> and thats typical of a goooner
> 
> oh btw what u goooners make of the performances of Mr. Silvestre ??


Good in air but weak on ground.Thats OK because he is not completely match fit.



beta testing said:


> Now why did this oversmart guy have to say this? It would be fine for him to stick to dealing with his Inter job, but why make statements like this about a player of one of his former clubs?


He is not oversmart.He is the special one 
I don't believe this is what he said,he admires Drogba a great deal as far as I know.


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2008)

Jose is actually a very shrewd and  a loudmouth person.......Crap.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He is not oversmart.He is *the special one*
> I don't believe this is what he said,he admires Drogba a great deal as far as I know.



lol 
Me too.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 22, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> Chelsea Roma tonight..how many staying awake??
> and iam soo happy Bayern finally have a convincing win..Go KLINSMANN!!



is the chelsea match on ten or zee?? i cant watch if it is on zee as Big TV doesnt giv zee sports ... GRRR!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

I guess Ten Sports will broadcast it as they broadcast games of most of the big clubs. If they don't show it, then go to the link I've mentioned to watch the live streaming.
BTW, interesting to know you have taken the plunge with BigTV. How's your experience?


----------



## iinfi (Oct 22, 2008)

i didnt have much problem with BigTV till date. the problem is we have bought a Full Samsung HD LCD TV off late and a lot pixelation occurs. means the sharpness in image is not there if we watch it from a distance of 4-5 feet. 
the same reduces slightly if we watch it from more than 7-8 feet. there is something called 4:3 and 16:9 ... i dunno wat this is abt. but i think even though there is an option for 16:9 in the set top box menu there is no change in the video quality. 
i believe in normal TVs u sud get good pictures.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

^^How much do you pay?? And do we have the choice of selecting our own channels?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2008)

Ten sports schedule is not working atm but I can remember seeing Liverpool match there.So stream ftw. for Chelsea.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ten Sports are thoroughly biased in favour of ManU and Pool. FFS, they even repeat those matches the next day 2 or 3 times!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

infii- Here's the link to the streaming broadcast- *myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=21476&part=sports



Kl@w-24 said:


> Ten Sports are thoroughly biased in favour of ManU and Pool. FFS, *they even repeat those matches the next day 2 or 3 times!! *



Yeah, that's really annoying.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2008)

^ ^ ^

Instead of watching a stuttering stream on my connection, I usually head over to this page on the Vital Chelsea site:

*www.chelsea.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=510740

Do drop by sometime. We've got excellent articles, REAL fans, debates and discussions. 

Hmm... I checked out this stream and it's broadcasting the Ten Sports channel!! Does that mean they're gonna show the Chelsea match??

*www.justin.tv/cricketalkfb

Ten Sports is showing Chelsea vs Roma!!

YESSSS!!!!


----------



## iinfi (Oct 23, 2008)

i v the south max plan ... Rs. 4990 for one year.... and after that costs do increase... but it is always better than my cable fellow who takes money from me every month doesnt giv me half a dozen imp. news, sports n regional channels.
if only someone cud help me with how to improve the clarity of my TV ... 

n i cant watch the online stream ... 128kbps connection. 
chao off for today ... will watch the match on TV


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2008)

I watched last night's game on an unbelievable stream.Not even a bit of stuttering at 256Kbps connection and quality was good too.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 23, 2008)

idiots played for a draw for 90 mins ... why did they take the trouble of traveling frm Italy to London??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2008)

^^They haven't had a good experience in England yet and in their last match they were beaten 4-0 at home by Inter.
A draw against Roma at home will feel like a defeat for Chelsea.
Liverpool drew lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 23, 2008)

Like someone said a few years ago:



> They came in a bus and they parked the bus in front of the goal.



That's how Roma were playing. Full credit to Chelsea, though. They huffed, they puffed and they finally blew the house down!


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 23, 2008)

can you believe ten and zee sports showed manu vs celtic and arsenal vs fener..while real vs juve was lef unaired


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 23, 2008)

Benitez before the champs league game against AtMad



> Originally said by* Rafael Benitez**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/viewpost.gif
> We have the belief that we can win every game we play. I am confident that my players can produce the right performances this week.  We are showing character and the right mentality you need for a winning team.We can field a team good enough to beat Atletico, then we must think about how we play at Chelsea. But I am confident in my players that they can produce the right performances. The team showed great character to beat Wigan on Saturday, and we are showing the belief that we can win every game.


And he came away with a draw.

And this is what he said when he was talking about the encounter he'll have with Chelsea.



> Originally said by* Rafael Benitez**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/viewpost.gif
> Maybe it would be nice to get two or three goals in the first half so I can relax a little on the bench. You will have to ask my doctor exactly how much stress I am being put under!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw the Chelsea Vs Roma game??
Geeezz, what a bore 
I expected a clinical performance, instead was caught sleeping during the game by my brother 
Still, happy that Terry made contact


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 23, 2008)

I was watchin the 1st half on TV, fell asleep. 
I was too tired anyway.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2008)

Eduardo 3 weeks away from competitive football
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/eduardo-three-weeks-away-from-return


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahem... Ahem...

*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2008/oct/22/tottenhamhotspur/DONEMarkBoyd-7294.jpg

A nice compilation of Spuds jokes I found on the Internet:



> Haringey council has blocked Tottenham's plans to build a new ground on Northumberland Park. A town hall source said: 'We don't mind having a funfair there once a year, but a circus every fortnight is a bit much.'
> 
> 'I was playing Scrabble and had enough letters to make 'Tottenham Hotspur Football Club'. I was gutted when I found out it was only worth two points.'
> 
> ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ROFLMAO 
Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 24, 2008)

@Kl@w-24, awesome  

this one was the best :


> A young boy goes to social services and tells them he has nowhere to live. 'What about your parents?' asks the social worker. 'No, they beat me,' says the boy. 'What about your grandparents?' says the social worker. 'No, they beat me even harder!' says the boy. 'Well ... where do you want to stay then?' replies the social worker. 'Tottenham,' says the boy. 'They don't beat anyone.


and this part is it true ??



> When Robbie Keane left Wolves, they got relegated.
> When Robbie Keane left Coventry, they got relegated.
> When Robbie Keane left Leeds, they got relegated.
> When Robbie Keane left Spurs, ............



oh btw, at HT, in the UEFA cup match,

Udinese 1-0 Tottenham
and in the 57th min, O'Hara has got a red card ..
great going by SPUDS


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2008)

LMAO 
Nice one Kl@w


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2008)

n6300 said:


> and this part is it true ??



Yes, it's true! Every Premier League team that Robbie Keane left, got relegated!!


----------



## iinfi (Oct 24, 2008)

lets all collect money and get Robbie Keane to Dempo..... ROTFL....


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2008)

I didnt get this though 


> What does THFC stand for? Tottenham Heading For the Championship.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2008)

Continuing the joke that is THFC these days the latest results from UEFA cup
Udinese 2 - 0 Spuds
These are really bad days for them.I hope this shuts their supporters up for some years.

Too bad betting isn't legal here or I would have made some nice money by betting against Spuds in every game.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 24, 2008)

@thewisecrab
whn teams get relegated in the Premiership they goto the Championship.
its the second league in england.



iinfi said:


> lets all collect money and get Robbie Keane to Dempo..... ROTFL....



btw did u folks get my joke?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> I didnt get this though



THFC used to mean Tottenham Hotspur Football Club, but now it surely means Tottenham Heading For the Championship 



iinfi said:


> lets all collect money and get Robbie Keane to Dempo..... ROTFL....



Whoa!! What an idea sir ji!!!


----------



## red_devil (Oct 24, 2008)

iinfi said:


> lets all collect money and get Robbie Keane to Dempo..... ROTFL....



nice idea..

but a better way would be us funding his transfer from liverpool to chelsea {this wont be very difficult.. sirf Roman ke kaan bharne honge  aur woh Keane ka pocket bhar dega }     to dempo 

PS: dempo should be a long term contract {atleast till we have a second division in Indian football  }


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh.. I didnt know that  [I miss NatGeo even more now ]


----------



## red_devil (Oct 24, 2008)

sun sports said:
			
		

> WATCHING Tottenham these days is a bit like drinking milk from a champagne bottle — there is simply no fizz.



LAWL!! spuds have become the laughing stock of the season and there is a good chance of them searching for a new manager come a defeat this sunday.

but seriously... what do you guys think about the mess they are in right now? who is to blame? Ramos or the board or the multi-million $$ players <like pavlychenko etc> who thought playing in the PL was like a walk in the park !!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 24, 2008)

The big mistake they've made is they've brought in too many foreign players who're not getting along right now. All that may change though.


----------



## hullap (Oct 24, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ahem... Ahem...
> 
> *static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2008/oct/22/tottenhamhotspur/DONEMarkBoyd-7294.jpg
> 
> A nice compilation of Spuds jokes I found on the Internet:



lmao


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2008)

Sob...
I cannot watch chelsea vs liverpool because of coaching classes... 
Why me???!? Why ??Why??? Why???


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 24, 2008)

^^That's sad....
Can't you bunk?


----------



## iinfi (Oct 25, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Sob...
> I cannot watch chelsea vs liverpool because of coaching classes...
> Why me???!? Why ??Why??? Why???



dont worry man ... dont bunk classes. Chelsea Liverpool will happen every year 2 times in the Premiership till Keane leaves Liverpool ... so attend your classes


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2008)

^^
Uh..okay..that was wierd..... 
But where can I watch the highlights now? (since that is what I've been reduced to.... WHY???WHY???WHY??? )
@beta testing
/me attending coaching after me's bad performance in terms....cant even think of bunking


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, yeah. Maybe bunking classes for a football match is not a good idea. Anyway, you can watch the repeat broadcast of the match the  next day, or you could watch Premier League Review.

Chelsea sign Giovanni dos Santos!
In FIFA 09 manager mode, that is.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2008)

^^
Great


----------



## red_devil (Oct 25, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Chelsea sign Giovanni dos Santos!
> In FIFA 09 manager mode, that is.



DUH!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm moving to Hull City in FIFA 09 manager mode now.... I always win with Chelsea....


----------



## hullap (Oct 25, 2008)

use the soccer discusstion thread please


----------



## Rahim (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeh Spurs ki kya nautanki chal rahi hai  With such a great captain in Jenas who would have predicted such a sorry state   I would rather watch the Kolkata derby than Spurs.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2008)

Everton 1-1 ManU


----------



## red_devil (Oct 25, 2008)

couldn't watch the ManU match today


----------



## iinfi (Oct 25, 2008)

captain is not the problem for Spurs.
there is no enthusiasm from the manager or asst. manager 
their formation and the way they approach the game is not even upto League 1 level. even with set-pieces which they get few n far betwn there is no comittment.
 definitely a training ground problem.
Ramos has to go.... no second thoughts


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 25, 2008)

n6300 said:


> couldn't watch the ManU match today



WTF was Rooney thinking, kissing the ManU badge in front of the Everton fans??? It could have easily started a riot!! And Fergie has lost it, asking the ref to f***ing protect his players, when his very own Roo-boy was booked for a reckless tackle!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2008)

Yay!!!! 
My class got cancelled.....I can watch the match 
@Kl@W
I was infact glad that Fletcher scored instead of Rooney. Would have started an unneccessary riot.
I only saw the first half...who equalized?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2008)

Hull city joins Pool and Chelsea with 20 points each while ManU moves to 5th.With Manu now having played the same no. of games as us they are still 1 point behind.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 25, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Yay!!!!
> My class got cancelled.....I can watch the match
> @Kl@W
> I was infact glad that Fletcher scored instead of Rooney. Would have started an unneccessary riot.
> I only saw the first half...who equalized?



Manuel Fellaini scored for Everton!!


----------



## Rahim (Oct 25, 2008)

^And he will rewarded with some moolah from you know who


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Manuel* Fellaini scored for Everton!!



ROFLMAO 
It's Marouane Fellaini

*Madrid drop Ronaldo interest!*

Said by Madrid prez Ramon Calderon



> Manchester (United) would not like to lose him - that is the situation. They are very clear about that so now it is a situation we have to forget. Manchester didn't want to sell over the last three or four months but we don't want to get into trouble with them as they are one of the biggest clubs in the world. You can never be sure what will happen in the future but Real Madrid want to have a good relationship with Manchester. We do not want disturb them in any way over any possible signing that they are not willing to accept. We know it is not easy to sign players from big clubs in the middle of the season. I don't think we'll sign anyone unless we have any serious injuries.



*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/europe/7689941.stm


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 25, 2008)

beta testing said:


> ROFLMAO
> It's Marouane Fellaini



Darn!! I knew I should have used only the surname when I wasn't sure of his first name!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^And he will rewarded with some moolah from you know who



If you're referring to Chelsea, forget it. We don't want to waste money on something like that. We can win the title without doing such things. 
BTW, you better bribe some Hull City guys, cause they pose a serious threat to you


----------



## Rahim (Oct 25, 2008)

Yah Roman might save his money to sign Ronaldo next year as it seems Madrid have given up on this sulk.
Its so strange with so many people sufferring from memory loss as last season it was the samw cry from everyone as Chelsea will walk away with the title and yet United kicked them where it hurts. Now the same things are being repeated. Picture abhi baaki hai mere dost....aur Devils and The Blues slog it out once again as Kops and Gunners doesnt have the stamina to last long.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Yah Roman might save his money to sign Ronaldo next year as it seems Madrid have given up on this sulk.
> Its so strange with so many people sufferring from memory loss as last season it was the samw cry from everyone as Chelsea will walk away with the title and yet United kicked them where it hurts. Now the same things are being repeated. Picture abhi baaki hai mere dost....aur Devils and The Blues slog it out once again as Kops and Gunners doesnt have the stamina to last long.



We don't need Ronaldo. We've got Joe Cole, who's the best right mid fielder in the league. And lemme tell you, it'll be the blue half of Manchester who'll go for Ronaldo.
And BTW, what happened last season is totally irrelevant now. This season things will be different.
And as for your last point, I agree completely.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 26, 2008)

beta testing said:
			
		

> *Madrid drop Ronaldo interest!*


wasn't this reported on TheSun a couple of days ago



			
				rahimveron said:
			
		

> Its so strange with so many people sufferring from memory loss as last season it was the samw cry from everyone as Chelsea will walk away with the title and yet United kicked them where it hurts. *Now the same things are being repeated*. Picture abhi baaki hai mere dost....aur Devils and The Blues slog it out once again as Kops and Gunners doesnt have the stamina to last long.



and there is a high possibility that the same results may also be repeated 
i wouldn't bet against Gunners and Kops taking the 2nd place from Chelsea 

oh btw today, 
* West Brom 0 Hull City 3*

Hull City top of the table !!!! [i know they've played a game more but you cant deny them their moment of glory]
and when was the last time that a new team in the PL reached such heights?? On current form, these guys will certainly finish the season in top 10


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 26, 2008)

We dont need Ronaldo, we get plenty of playmakers in our team right now.
Who cares what happened last year? Yes,we were supposed to win the EPL and the Champions League and yes, ManU ousted us all of a sudden, but this time we shall get our Vendetta 
We've also got Scholari on our side 
Regarding your last point
Totally agree with you


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

Spurs sack Ramos for Redknapp!
Tottenham Hotspur are set to appoint Portsmouth boss Harry Redknapp as their new manager after sacking coach Juande Ramos.
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/7691457.stm


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2008)

^Thats great news and it is no surprise to see that toothless manager getting the boot. Rednapp is a good choice.
There are speculations that Joe Mourinho might succeed SAF when he retires.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 26, 2008)

The Spurs circus takes a new twist!!


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2008)

@Roman's Clans: Its not a problem who wins the title for me. Its the way some supporters dismiss the challenger like some kinda of a dirt and i am speaking for both the devils and the blues fans. Respect wont hurt anyone here.

Hi Abhishek


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey there Rahim!! Long time, no see!! Where ya been? Driving around in your SX-4?


----------



## red_devil (Oct 26, 2008)

rahimveron said:
			
		

> ^Thats great news and it is no surprise to see that toothless manager getting the boot. Rednapp is a good choice.



yeah...and everyone expected Ramos  to be axe.. but hope they don't axe Rednapp by the end of the season {if they get relegated to the championship that is}



			
				rahimveron said:
			
		

> There are speculations that Joe Mourinho might succeed SAF when he retires.


and where did u hear/read this bit ???
The Special One for the Red Devils ?? HELL YES  {not for any other reasons but b'cos you can expect a whole lot of special one-exclusive-quotes after every game }

 ..wait.. how about Jose for the Gunners, after Arsene is gone ??


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2008)

Nahi be, yeh BSNL ki meharbani hai  Now everything is fixed.

Arsene wont retire any sooner till his young stars attains 30 years of age  and win some trophies for Papa !! I can see myself discussing this with my grand kids in 40 years time and point out "The Best Team who never won any major silverware."


----------



## red_devil (Oct 26, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Its the way some supporters dismiss the challenger like some kinda of a dirt and i am speaking for both the devils and the blues fans. Respect wont hurt anyone here.



a bit of it is OK i guess...afterall it is FOOTBALL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 26, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Nahi be, yeh BSNL ki meharbani hai  Now everything is fixed.



Main kal soch hi raha tha, ki bahut dino se dikha nahi ye, pata nahi kahan nikal liya!!


----------



## red_devil (Oct 26, 2008)

Jeez!! 
Gallas Smoking pic.. so much of stuff is being said about him smoking and that he should be kicked out from Arsenal...but I cant understand why an odd smoke should be such a big issue with everyone !!

*d.imagehost.org/0437/article-0-02374AFA000005DC-895_468x286.jpg
{ check out the image carefully..any hints of Photoshop work? }


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 26, 2008)

I kind of liked Harry but he has gone down in my books by going to Tottenham 
Awww he will soon know what it is like to manage Tottenham in the north London derby next week.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2008)

The best thing about Harry is that he is so grounded and shrewd and knows what he is getting into. The first thing he should do is snatch that captain's arm-band from good-for-nothing Jenas and hand it to Woodgate. What was Ramos thinking when he made him the captain. It was the same when Geremi was chosen as Toons skipper by Big Sam!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

n6300 said:


> a bit of it is OK i guess...afterall it is FOOTBALL



+1 



n6300 said:


> Jeez!!
> Gallas Smoking pic.. so much of stuff is being said about him smoking and that he should be kicked out from Arsenal...but I cant understand why an odd smoke should be such a big issue with everyone !!
> 
> *d.imagehost.org/0437/article-0-02374AFA000005DC-895_468x286.jpg
> { check out the image carefully..any hints of Photoshop work? }



The image is so grainy.... Can't make out anything....
BTW, Gallas is a football player, and football players will be subjected to a lot of attention. If a normal guy smokes, it's nothin, but if a football player from Arsenal smokes, it attracts a lot of attention.

Even if a football player farts, it creates a lot of buzz.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 26, 2008)

Even if a player of another club smokes, its OK but Arsene Wenger has very strict rules about drinking and smoking.Not surprising given the fact that half the team was lying around drunk when he took the charge.Tony Adams credits him for curing his drinking problems.

Edit: Speaking of Tony Adams,Harry leaving for spuds may clear the way for Wenger's possible successor to manage Portsmouth.(he is #2 there)


----------



## iinfi (Oct 26, 2008)

common sense prevails .... Ramos sacked ... good.
Portsmouth was in a similar situation when Harry took over. in fact i remember him saying "Please co-operate. I need to clear the mess which my predecessors have left for me."
he had also sacked a couple of players coz they hadn't learnt to speak English. 
He had said "Just before the substitution I tell this boy to mark the near post and immediately as the corner is taken he runs off and what happens? the ball goes into the back of the net form exactly the same spot!! what do u expect from me? Draw diagrams for 20 mins??"

Now that harry is here i wud expect Spurs to finish in the top 8 atleast.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 26, 2008)

Top 8? LOLL They would be lucky to finish 15th


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2008)

^They need to secure 40 points to guarantee their survival in BPL and top 8 is far too dreamy for me. Newcastle must get relegated to bring some sense to their officials, players and chairman.  Keegan the Saviour, my foot.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 26, 2008)

they are a talented lot. they only need direction which redknapp will now provide.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 26, 2008)

before this thread gets locked  

57mins and Chelsea 0 - Liverpool 1


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2008)

Take that Chel$ea biatches.........

Lol, my father is very happy today. He is a die hard Liverpool fan BTW. 

I wanted a 1-1 draw. :/


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

That we lost isn't very hurting. That we lost at home is very hurting. A record spanning across more than 4.5 years..... is shattered


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 26, 2008)

Pool were the better team on the day and they deserved to win. Period. 

And gunners, better watch your own Arse


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 26, 2008)

yessss we won! chelsea seemed to be like dumb agressors.how could they only be attacking by only aerial challenges.we tackled them with ease even w/o hyppia.gr8 game gr8 result.

....waiting for december for man-u to rise again


----------



## iinfi (Oct 26, 2008)

some one who didnt even pass the ball properly for the last 5-6 games played for 90 mins.
common sense suggested Scolari sud v played Di Santo and Anelka sud not v even made the bench tdy.

neways ... Liverpool played well n had their share of luck in scoring the only goal of the game ... move on ...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 26, 2008)

Cant believed class got cancelled for me to witness this... 
NEway, Liverpool were the better team on the day[This I say while I gnash my teeth]
@gagandeep
Mind your arse


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2008)

Hurray. Wow. What a sweet Victory.

Similar to India stopping unbeaten run of oz's in 2004. What a way to celebrate Diwali!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

I didn't know we had these many people interested in Football.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 26, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> yessss we won! chelsea seemed to be like dumb agressors.how could they only be attacking by only aerial challenges.we tackled them with ease even w/o hyppia.gr8 game gr8 result.
> 
> ....waiting for december for man-u to rise again






desiibond said:


> Hurray. Wow. What a sweet Victory.
> 
> Similar to India stopping unbeaten run of oz's in 2004. What a way to celebrate Diwali!!!




Everyone so loves it when the mighty fall. It's one bloody match, 9 games into the season. Pool, Arse & ManU fans stop getting ideas above your station. You'll win nothing in October.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 26, 2008)

beta testing said:


> A record spanning across more than 4.5 years..... is shattered



& im loving it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 26, 2008)

Adebayor Adebayooor give him the ball and he will score

I watched the Chelsea game and Liverpool did brilliantly.Congratulations to them.
Oh and Spuds got their first win lol


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Everyone so loves it when the mighty fall. It's one bloody match, 9 games into the season. Pool, Arse & ManU fans stop getting ideas above your station. You'll win nothing in October.




Come one man.

Liverpool defeated ManU at Anfield and they defeated Chelsea at Stamford Bridge. They clearly are the best team as of now. I hope they get the first Premiership title in 21st century.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 27, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Come one man.
> 
> Liverpool defeated ManU at Anfield and they defeated Chelsea at Stamford Bridge. They clearly are the best team as of now. I hope they get the first Premiership title in 21st century.



One swallow does not a summer make... 
Consistency is the key in winning the league. When the games start coming thick & fast during the Christmas period, we'll find out which team comes out on top. Both the matches you mentioned will lose their significance if ManU beat Pool at OT and we beat Pool at Anfield. And going by the past trends, Pool will slip up in the next few games. Remember the goalless draw with Stoke right after the win over ManU?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ yes. compared to last year, they are lot more consistent this time and is the only unbeaten side in the competition. The best way to win the title is to keep winning and I hope Liverpool will do that consistently.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 27, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ yes. compared to last year, they are lot more consistent this time and is the only unbeaten side in the competition. The best way to win the title is to keep winning and I hope Liverpool will do that consistently.



Nothing lasts forever, as we found out today. Pool are more likely to stumble against much inferior opposition, mark my words.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow. Redknapp's first game with Spurs is a success. Unbelievable.

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45144000/jpg/_45144637_adebayor_getty416.jpg

Look carefully at the above picture. At the left side of the image, you can see something. After seeing this, my suspicions are confirmed. Gaydebayor is really a.... well....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2008)

He is better than Kalou or Malouda


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2008)

They're just celebrating a goal.

Ahh Beta Testing, BTW you forgot Drogba & Van Bommel.......Lol....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2008)

Scolari's "Invincibles" are wiping the egg off their faces right now


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 27, 2008)

ah well we got beat..no problem..the league is still ours..losefool are bound to slip out...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 27, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Scolari's "Invincibles" are wiping the egg off their faces right now



Remember Hull City at the Emirates?


----------



## red_devil (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeh to hona hi tha  chelsea had to lose at home some day... and Liverpool just got lucky enough to catch Chelsea on their bad day !!

and i hope Roman doesn't get furious and end up sacking Scholari 

as far as the PL goes,  come december, pool will run out of luck, Arsenal will run out of steam and it shall once again be the same old saga of United v/s Chelsea fighting it out 

{i know @Rahimveron wouldn't appreciate such statements, but c'mon, its FOOTBALL afterall and we are allowed to brag a little bit }


----------



## Rahim (Oct 27, 2008)

^We all know the truth n6300  It will be the old dogs slugging it out once again!
If Kops are so happy then so be it. Baad mein rona hi hoga


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Remember Hull City at the Emirates?


You are next against them so better watch out 
Liverpool will drop points when Rafa feels the urge to rotate the team again.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 27, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You are next against them so better watch out
> Liverpool will drop points when Rafa feels the urge to rotate the team again.



Rather Hull should watch out for a backlash from us


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Rather Hull should watch out for a backlash from us


The best thing = 1-1 draw between Hull & Chelsea. 8)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> The best thing = 1-1 draw between Hull & Chelsea. 8)



Beware of the resurgent Spuddies!!


----------



## red_devil (Oct 27, 2008)

"resurgent" ??

just one game and a new manager doesn't exactly make them "resurgent" !!

JUANDE RAMOS believes he was sacked after some of his players stuck the knife in.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 27, 2008)

n6300 said:


> "resurgent" ??
> 
> just one game and a new manager doesn't exactly make them "resurgent" !!
> 
> JUANDE RAMOS believes he was sacked after some of his players stuck the knife in.



Their first win in 9 games, a new manager, Pavlyuchenko finally off the mark in the league... And don't forget, it's a local derby against Arsenal. If the players need any more encouragement or reason to perform, this is it.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 27, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He is better than Kalou or Malouda


u experienced with them eh???


btw ... i hope atleast now Scolari gets some clue as to who to play upfront. Anelka is definitely not the person...


----------



## Rahim (Oct 27, 2008)

Stop all gay talk plz....
As for who should play upfront for Chelsea, Scolari might ring a bloke in Bangalore!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Stop all gay talk plz....
> *As for who should play upfront for Chelsea, Scolari might ring a bloke in Bangalore!!*



And who might that be?


----------



## Rahim (Oct 27, 2008)

^Dont worry its not you


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

How I wish it was me.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Their first win in 9 games, a new manager, Pavlyuchenko finally off the mark in the league... And don't forget, it's a local derby against Arsenal. If the players need any more encouragement or reason to perform, this is it.


FFS they beat BOLTON at home so you can't really say they have improved.
But Arsenal game is their cup final so theyll be up for it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 27, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> FFS they beat BOLTON at home so you can't really say they have improved.
> But Arsenal game is their cup final so theyll be up for it.



On any other day, with their form, they could have easily been thrashed by Bolton 
And your last line is exactly what I meant.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 27, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> As for who should play upfront for Chelsea, Scolari might ring a bloke in Bangalore!!



nah!!  i aint interested in playing for Chelsea 

btw, 
* CRISTIANO RONALDO has been named the FifPro World Player of the Year.*

and global meltdown seems to have hit Ronaldo hard...


> He said: "I insist that I am a Manchester United player and now I think that  next year I will continue here."


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ronaldo- a Drogba??


----------



## Rahim (Oct 27, 2008)

^Care to elaborate?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

Once he says he wants to leave... And then he says he'll stay....


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 27, 2008)

i jst hates chelseaaaa. they r nobs. 
even bournvita owns them


----------



## Rahim (Oct 28, 2008)

^chelseaaaa = sounds like Bhojpuri language


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 28, 2008)

^^BTW, remove my link from your blogroll. My blog is no more.
And the last time you posted something was in September!!


----------



## Rahim (Oct 28, 2008)

^Why you wanna waste your time reading my stupid blog!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 28, 2008)

^^You write well. You musn't let your blog die. You can get many readers to your blog if you have the will.

*Tonay Adams appointed as new Pompey boss!*


----------



## Rahim (Oct 28, 2008)

^The problem is i dont get time to gather my thoughts while writing bcoz of work (Dad will be going on Hajj this December) and preparing for CA Finals at the same time. Blogging is not the same as Foruming.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes Tony Adams is the manager.Best wishes form the gooners


----------



## iinfi (Oct 29, 2008)

yea ... hope they get off to a good start and hope Redknapp also has a good day at the office tomorrow... he he ehehehe


----------



## Rahim (Oct 29, 2008)

This is healthy for footbll as we see more former players taking the job and above all Clubs showing faith and courage to hand over the reign to them. Tony Adams is one of my fav bcoz of his commitment and leadership. Best of Luck to him and Zola.

EDIT: Some good news for The toonamies as Newcastle won 2-1 against West Brom, their 2nd win this season and 1st under "always swearing" Kinnear. Barton scored a penalty!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2008)

Fabregas-Spuds can't even beat our ladies team 
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1867592.ece


----------



## hullap (Oct 29, 2008)

lmao


----------



## red_devil (Oct 29, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fabregas-Spuds can't even beat our ladies team
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1867592.ece



now that was a bit too much of a thing to say...

hope spuds beat the $hit out of arsenal.. {me supporting spuds for this game only}


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2008)

Too much to say?Maybe in a normal game.BUT THIS IS A FVCKING BAD RIVALRY.Good on you Cesc for saying that.


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2008)

Best wishes to Mr. Arsenal from me too. 

Well, I found this funny poem in TheSun forums.....


			
				Baukeschitzo... said:
			
		

> (Only Fools And Horses Theme Music)
> A long,long time ago,
> I can still remember,
> How the Carling Cup win made them smile,
> ...


----------



## Rahim (Oct 29, 2008)

^Thats hilarious


----------



## hullap (Oct 29, 2008)

lmao
hahahhaa


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmmmm. . . .Today's game is quite late compared to other EPL games we've had this season.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 30, 2008)

LMAO !! Arsenal 0 - Spuds 1 

btw, man utd vs WHU LIVE STREAM {pretty good quality with a bit of a lag }


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 30, 2008)

^^Thanks for Silvestre btw.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 30, 2008)

$hit !! arsenal equalize 

hey u know any better stream where i can watch the man utd game ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol someone is getting an arse whooping


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2008)

@n6300
Leading 4-2


----------



## red_devil (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^   

i so hoped that those spuds made a match outta it and atleast drew it !!

anyways..i dunno abt you guys but i'm loving football at this time of the night ..its BSNL happy hours and i'm getting to watch a high quality sopcast of the man u game


----------



## iinfi (Oct 30, 2008)

If Bentley's goal was superb ... Lampard's goal was top class.

all Bentley had was a split second to look that keeper was off his line .... 
right now i think Gomes is getting paid for ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh Fu(k WTF WAS THAT


----------



## iinfi (Oct 30, 2008)

added:
spurs are making a match of it ... but for the idiot Gomes ..they wud v won it
i told you all .. redknapp will have an instant effect..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2008)

How the fu(k Clichy could fall........??....and it led to Jenas' goal........WTF.....


----------



## iinfi (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ plz try to sleep


----------



## red_devil (Oct 30, 2008)

LMAO !! SPUDS DREW THE MATCH !!! YAY !!!



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fabregas-Spuds can't even beat our ladies team
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1867592.ece



forget the ladies, Arsenal MENs team couldn't beat the SPUDs  

now what has that Fabregas gotta say about todays result ??


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2008)

Everything was perfect, the last 5 minutes screwed it all.

The table as of now:

1) Liverpool - 26
2) Chelsea - 23
3) Arsenal - 20
4) Aston Villa - 20
5) Hull City - 20


----------



## Rahim (Oct 30, 2008)

Just saw Berbatov's skill to set up Ronaldo for his 2nd goal. Damn lazy & marvellous player!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hull City have realized, that this London side is not like the others they've faced upto now 
I told you they'll face a backlash from us!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll gladly take the centre backs of ladies team right now


----------



## hullap (Oct 30, 2008)

berbatovs skill in the 2nd goal was uber cool


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 30, 2008)

redknapp seems to have got the fire in the team alright..so i guess they will avoid relegation after all..and has there been any game which liverpool has won convincingly??except everton cant remember anyone..they surely are going to drop down..


----------



## Rahim (Oct 30, 2008)

SAF is trying desperately to keep Carlos Tevez at Old Trafford, after he lost his place in the 11 after Berba's arrival.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 31, 2008)

hullap said:


> berbatovs skill in the 2nd goal was uber cool


it was awesome...though the guy is lazy  .. the thing i love abt him is his compusure inside the box.. it is simply amazing the amt of time he has..


----------



## Rahim (Oct 31, 2008)

Diego Maradona is virtually been named Argentina's National Coach!!   For the romance of football & an Argentinian fan like me, this decision seems very good but.....its damn risky for both parties, as Maradona may not be good health-wise and we all know about his passion for this game and it might just take his life this time. 

Ronaldo wins The Golden Boot and promises to better his goal tally this season


----------



## red_devil (Oct 31, 2008)

> RAFA BENITEZ insists Tottenham should not have sacked boss Juande Ramos.



first Arsene now Rafa.. why cant these people just shut up and look into their own club's business rather than commenting about Spuds!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2008)

Man...I can watch Clichy slip again and again and again....cant help LMAO


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2008)

n6300 said:


> first Arsene now Rafa.. why cant these people just shut up and look into their own club's business rather than commenting about Spuds!!


Its not like they called a press conference to talk about Tottenham.They are just expressing their views when press asked them


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Man...I can watch Clichy slip again and again and again....cant help LMAO


Aww man, he played very well in the game, but he screwed it all when he slipped..........


----------



## iinfi (Nov 1, 2008)

every one saw that Clichy slip. but did anyone see wat Song did after that.

he was jus jogging behind Jenas. Jenas finish was top class and no-one can deny that!! but jus watch wat Song was upto as Jenas was running with the ball towards the goal.

Song sud v run up and made life difficult for Jenas. instead he chose to jog behind him. watch the video again let me knw ur opinion.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2008)

Ya that was the only goal due to the mistake of the back 4.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 1, 2008)

btw ur top striker is already looking at only Carling Cup 

 Adebayor doubts Arsenal title bid


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2008)

iinfi said:


> btw ur top striker is already looking at only Carling Cup
> 
> Adebayor doubts Arsenal title bid


Where did he say the PL is gone?He said we can never be champions playing like this which is true,we must start winning consistently.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 1, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> --He said we can never be champions ---



 correct ... thats exactly wat i also said ... ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2008)

Spuds have released a DVD of the draw with Arsenal 
*shop.tottenhamhotspur.com/spurs08/detail.php?productid=ST39060&proddesc=Arsenal+4+-+4+Spurs+


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

lol 
It's so much of an achievement for 'em eh?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Spuds have released a DVD of the draw with Arsenal
> *shop.tottenhamhotspur.com/spurs08/detail.php?productid=ST39060&proddesc=Arsenal+4+-+4+Spurs+



Here, read a few reactions to that:

*www.chelsea.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=510994


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

ManU own3ing Hull


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2008)

At the moment, Man Utd 4-3 Hull City. If ManUre wins this match, they'll be above us.  Nice game by Hull in the 2nd half.

Anyhow, we got pwn3d.....
Stoke City 2-1 Arsenal........:/

I didn't watch the match, but I know it must be poor defending by the back 4.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2008)

I didn't see the match but the defeat is not completely unexpected as we were a bit down and Stoke's gameplay is counter Arsenal.It is a mini crisis now to be fair.
Sagna,Walcott,Adebayor injured.RVP suspended for Manure game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2008)

Blue is the colour!! 

Chelsea 5-0 Sunderland

ManU defending with 10 men behind the ball against the mighty Hull City!! LOL!! LMAO!!


----------



## Rahim (Nov 1, 2008)

^Abey apne chashme ka power check karaa bhai!!!! Yes Hull played with spirit and never-die attitude and United got away with it. SAF bringing off Carrick and replacing him with Giggs to play DM/CM? lol  In the end this arrogance really back-fired.

What was RVP thinking?  Clichy 1stsenior goal was funny.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Abey apne chashme ka power check karaa bhai!!!! Yes Hull played with spirit and never-die attitude and United got away with it. SAF bringing off Carrick and replacing him with Giggs to play DM/CM? lol  In the end this arrogance really back-fired.
> 
> What was RVP thinking?  Clichy 1stsenior goal was funny.



Abe 4-3 roz-roz nahi hota, and that too vs Hull City!!! Hull City!!  
Arrogance will cost Fergie big-time this season!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

LMAO 
What has Aresen Wenger got to say for himself?
Stoke City 2- 1 Arsenal 
+Van Persie Red Carded for a useless challenge 
And Man U narrowly escaped defeat today 
Only Chelsea was strong with 5 goals and a clean sheet. 
Liverpool vs Spuds on now....liverpool ahead at the break by one goal by Dirk Kuyt in the 3rd Minute


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 2, 2008)

Spurs 2-1 Liverpool!!!!   

THANK YOU SPURS!!    

_BLUE IS THE COLOUR_

Chelsea go top!! Woohoo!!


----------



## iinfi (Nov 2, 2008)

did u folks c the Spurs match?? ... possibly the second best match of the season ... bent, zakora and king worked tirelessly. another moment of brilliance by Bentley towards the end to fox reina !!! he will get England national team call up soon.


@ arsenal fans: why was ur player van Bhurji trying to play kho kho with the goal keeper. the ref didnt understand the game!! he he ehe


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay!!! 
Liverpool* 1-2* Tottenham Hotspur 
First of all, Harry Redknapp has "spurred" a rivival.
Secondly.
CHELSEA ON TOP OF THE LEAGUE!!!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 2, 2008)

iinfi said:


> did u folks c the Spurs match?? ... possibly the second best match of the season ... bent, zakora and king worked tirelessly. another moment of brilliance by Bentley towards the end to fox reina !!! he will get England national team call up soon.



Hahaaaa!! I was watching that match and praying!! 
Scouse-scum brought back to earth... THUD!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

^^
T'was a great match. We are finally where we belong. On top of the league.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just look at our friggin' goal-difference: +23 already!!! 

Oh, and the BIG-4 have once again occupied the top-4 slots in the table. Normalcy is restored...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

^^
Yup totally agree with you (Though ManU had a narrow victory with Hull   )
Where's gagandeep? he is online isnt he? or is he hiding? ......


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Where's gagandeep? he is online isnt he? or is he hiding? ......


Naab, I'm always here...

FYI, I was the 1st guy who posted here that "We got pwned"...(Refer to last page)....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2008)

Thats quite amazing what Harry has done to the scum


----------



## iinfi (Nov 2, 2008)

some comments from arsenal fans
*www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/A42998368


> Look at our great football Arsenal fans. The best football in the world. Who we kidding. To be the best you have to be complete from keeeper right up the field. To all those arsenal fans that keep sticking up for this current team, your as much of a problem as our stubborn manager. This is not good enough for any title, they aint got the stomach to be the best. There is no real quality. The football we play only pays off when the other teams leave themselves open. Arsenal are so easy to beat its unbelievable. What excuses can anyone have for this team. I have run out, and come to the conclusion that we are miles behind the other top 3 when it comes to being a complete package. Lastly why on earth would any manager play 4central midfielders in one midfield. Untill we aquire a world class goalkeeper two world class defenders and a world class midfielder we aint going anywhere. God i miss Bergkamp, Henry, Vieira, Pires, Campbell etc. Personally i believe the football we played then was the best this club had ever played.All we do is pass. It aint that great. Infact its getting boring. I want to be direct and quick like we use to be.



@gunners plz refer to this link also *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_prem/7684755.stm


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2008)

I would indeed agree that our defense is very very weak........

The only defender whom I feel like calling 'good' is Bacary Sagna.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 2, 2008)

Here, some more stark truths:



> This was the day when Arsenal dropped out of the title race.
> 
> Eleven games in that sounds like a hasty statement, but they have already lost three times and dropped a further four points unnecessarily.
> 
> However, it's not the number but rather the manner of the defeats that mean it is now a three-horse race for the Premier League. .....



*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,13320_4441516,00.html


----------



## Rahim (Nov 2, 2008)

One things for sure next weekend Gary Nevilla would be practising long throws to down Gunners


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm a bit late, but,

YAY!!! WE'RE AT THE TOP!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> One things for sure next weekend Gary Nevilla would be practising long throws to down Gunners


I can't understand why don't we play Djorou in defense,he looked very good in the pre season and is the tallest in squad 
Senderos+Djorou pairing was looking great but we flogged him to Milan
About Clichy,Well when he f-s up he do it bad but it is rare and he doesn't get enough protection from his CBs.IMO he is the best LB in the Premier League(World?) and gives 200% for the team,we should not be pointing fingers at him.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

@beta testing
Your avatar is a bit scary, though Terry and Lampard are the pillars of the blues


----------



## hullap (Nov 2, 2008)

spurs have actually beaten someone


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 2, 2008)

hullap said:


> spurs have actually beaten someone



It's just not someone, it's Liv'fool 

One more reminder
WE'RE AT THE TOP!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 2, 2008)

Flying high up in the sky, we'll keep the blue flag flying high.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 2, 2008)

beta testing said:


> It's just not someone, it's Liv'fool


its looserpool ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, how 'bout looserfool?

BTW, some Chelsea songs @ the official club site- *www.chelseafc.com/page/ChelseaSongs/0,,10268,00.html

I always sing 'em at match time. Unfortunately, the player's can't hear me sing.


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2008)

We just need to win against Man Utd next week at any cost.........

Draws will not work. I'm ready to see my team loosing 1 game and winning the next instead of drawing 2 games. But at this moment, we can't afford to loose any of the games......We need to win.

Anyhow, lets see what happens. We need to get good Center Backs to the team in January.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 2, 2008)

If you ask me, I'm predicting a win for ManU. They're looking good right now.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 2, 2008)

finally its proven...LOSERFLUKE surely are flukes..
and chelsea back on top..
AND ARSENAL..they seem to be creating some sort of losing record against relegation battlers...and look at this..fabregas says arsenal ladies will get a draw against spurs..that is what they get..so fabregas actually raised questions against his masculinity..and this time wenger was saying throw ins wont be a problem we've worked them well..we know what happened..poor old arsene..i think arsenal need to stop talking and start doing..whats the use of saying we play beautiful football and then go on and lose to FUlham, Hull and now stoke..really its bye bye for them..they arent catching chelsea now..
P.S- Ballack stays captain of germany..YAHOOOO!!!!


----------



## red_devil (Nov 3, 2008)

was out of the city over the weekend so couldn't watch any of the matches 

but i must have been some weekend of football !!

Liverpool lost against SPUDS   
like i said earlier, the managers should just mind their own business and *NOT* go around commenting about other clubs {Arsene Wenger and now Rafa  }

Man Utd won against Hull... good to know that.. but 4-3 scoreline doesn't suggest that Utd were dominant in the game... well, how good were Utd on the day ?? 
{ i shall try to watch that game, but your reviews would be most welcome ...}

and Arsenal ?? whats wrong with those guys ?? they are making it a habit of losing against the bottom rung teams..and RVP got RED CARDED !! ROFL !! he will miss this weekends game against Man U !! WTF !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 3, 2008)

n6300 said:


> Man Utd won against Hull... good to know that.. but 4-3 scoreline doesn't suggest that Utd were dominant in the game... well, how good were Utd on the day ??
> { i shall try to watch that game, but your reviews would be most welcome ...}



Hull City staged an unbelievable comeback! It was hilarious watching ManU defend with 10 men behind the ball in the final quarter of an hour!!


----------



## red_devil (Nov 3, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> We just need to win against Man Utd next week at any cost.........



Best of luck !!



gagandeep said:


> Draws will not work. I'm ready to see my team loosing 1 game and winning the next instead of drawing 2 games. But at this moment, we can't afford to loose any of the games......We need to win.







gagandeep said:


> Anyhow, lets see what happens. We need to get good Center Backs to the team in January.



ah!! what about the very good player you bought from Utd  *Mikael Silvestre* ??



			
				beta testing said:
			
		

> Well, how 'bout looserfool?



sounds good 



			
				beta testing said:
			
		

> BTW, some Chelsea songs @ the official club site- *www.chelseafc.com/page/Chelse...,10268,00.html
> 
> I always sing 'em at match time. Unfortunately, the player's can't hear me sing.



height of fan-boi-sm !!

@Kl@w-24, why did Hull get that penalty ?? did anyone from Utd get sent off ??

and after what you've said, i must try and watch that match !! {repeat telecast on TV or otherwise  }


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 3, 2008)

n6300 said:


> @Kl@w-24, why did Hull get that penalty ?? did anyone from Utd get sent off ??
> 
> and after what you've said, i must try and watch that match !! {repeat telecast on TV or otherwise  }



Ferdinand fouled a Hull City player in the box, hence the penalty. No one got sent off, I think. The events unfolded quite unexpectedly - 1-0 to manU, then 1-1. Okay, so Hull are mounting a fightback. Then it was 2-1, 3-1, 4-1. Back to the usual, I thought. And then Hull dragged themselves back to 4-3 and Utd were hanging on for dear life!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2008)

Another upset
Bolton 2-0 Manchester City


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 3, 2008)

RVP incident was so damn funny..what the hell was he thinking??ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2008)

n6300 said:


> Best of luck !!


All the best to you too. 



n6300 said:


>






n6300 said:


> ah!! what about the very good player you bought from Utd  *Mikael Silvestre* ??


I didn't like him much and I'm certainly not impressed.  I somehow find him a bit lazy and slow, if he uses his build/power correctly, he *can be* good.



n6300 said:


> height of fan-boi-sm !!


Perhaps, *fan-kidd-ism.*........  (d is used twice to give emphasis ).,


----------



## Rahim (Nov 3, 2008)

^Sore losers behave in this fashion   Fans can understand his frustration and some fierrce tackles but this was blatant. Gunners always had this mentality and i am not going to remind anybody about the history of Viera & Keowne 
Wenger talks too much about beautiful football and this wasnt an example of that.
I might advise  Wenger to send RVP to Ranchiiiiiiiiiiii  India's biggest Mental Hospital.


PS: Hargreaves Out For Six Months


----------



## red_devil (Nov 3, 2008)

Hargreaves, is he ever going to play this season ?? he seems to be perennially injured  
Anelka wants to play alongside Drogba 

 and Global slowdown has hit CHELSEA of all the clubs !!



> Meanwhile, it has been confirmed the Blues are feeling the effect of the global financial crisis.
> *
> A series of cost-cutting measures which will see a restructuring of the club’s spending is being put into place immediately.
> 
> ...



LOL !! poor ol' Roman can also reduce the size of his transfer kitty.. 
never thought this would happen to chelsea


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, he bought a huge new mansion just a week or so ago... Maybe he could have given that money to Scolari....
BTW, Roman himself had said to Scolari a few weeks back that he should sell some players in the summer if he wanted to buy any more. He wanted to make the club's finance self sustained.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Sore losers behave in this fashion   Fans can understand his frustration and some fierrce tackles but this was blatant. Gunners always had this mentality and i am not going to remind anybody about the history of Viera & Keowne
> Wenger talks too much about beautiful football and this wasnt an example of that.
> I might advise  Wenger to send RVP to Ranchiiiiiiiiiiii  India's biggest Mental Hospital.
> 
> ...


Send Rooney for company then lol

Silvestre was meant to be defensive cover but I don't know why is he being played regularly in front of DjorouQuite embarrassing to be fair


----------



## red_devil (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ with arsene wenger, you never know !!


----------



## Rahim (Nov 3, 2008)

@Arsenal_Gunners: Rooney doesnt do such shameful and emabarassing acts . Yes a bone-chrunching tackle is another matter.


> Send Rooney for company then lol


Willian Gallas is a better candidate to accompany RVP. He will feel at home!

 Stop behaving like sheeps!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh so Rooney is infamous just for his tackles,ask Referees then :roll:


----------



## Rahim (Nov 3, 2008)

^You are missing the point, as always.


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Sore losers behave in *this fashion  *


Agreed........


----------



## utsav (Nov 3, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Agreed........(Emphasis on *this fashion* by Rahim).


OWNED :


----------



## iinfi (Nov 4, 2008)

Rory Delap's throw-in Lee Dixon's tactical view
his throw-ins are a real threat ... definitely a bigger threat than corners as u can easily win a throw-in by running down the flanks!! definitely creates a lot of excitement whn he gets a throw-in.

i remember a couple of weeks back me n my bro were watching EPL and i went to the balcony for a min, when my bro shouted for me. i came in thinking it mite be a penalty or something. but it was a Delap throw-in frm adjacent to the penalty area!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

which games are there today?
I think chelsea play roma...


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2008)

its a drubbing in Rome ... i cant watch teh match ... was Anelka roaming arnd as usual??


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2008)

*Roma 3-1 Chelsea.................*
Panucci 34, Vučinić  48, 58 - Terry 75

Deco was red-carded too in the 80th minute.

*Liverpool 1-1 Atletico*
Gerrard 90+5 (p) - Maxi Rodriguez 37 

I don't know how those Atletico guys conceeded a penalty at the end of the game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2008)

Again, a side parked the bus in front of goal and caught us on the break. The defence looked slow & immobile. Mikel gave away the ball, which cost us a goal and I think it was him who gave away that freekick from which we subsequently conceded. Bad day at the office, nothing more. We need a Plan-B for games like this. And the second yellow for Deco was extremely harsh. What was he booked for? Taking a quick freekick!! What was the ref thinking??? 

And that Pool-Atletico game should have ended 1-0 in favour of Atletico. Apparently it's a crime to touch Saint Steven Gerrard in the penalty box, coz he fell down as if hit by a bullet. Diving scum. Again, the ref sucked in that game too.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2008)

how was anelka playing? did u watch the match?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2008)

When you are losing a game it is quite natural for any player to tumble in the box even if a bird goes past by him.
Currently watching it on Ten Sports


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Again, a side parked the bus in front of goal and caught us on the break. The defence looked slow & immobile. Mikel gave away the ball, which cost us a goal and I think it was him who gave away that freekick from which we subsequently conceded. Bad day at the office, nothing more. We need a Plan-B for games like this. And the second yellow for Deco was extremely harsh. What was he booked for? Taking a quick freekick!! What was the ref thinking???
> 
> And that Pool-Atletico game should have ended 1-0 in favour of Atletico. Apparently it's a crime to touch Saint Steven Gerrard in the penalty box, coz he fell down as if hit by a bullet. Diving scum. Again, the ref sucked in that game too.


Where did you watch the match? It was not aired on Ten Sports 
I saw the highlights...that ref should be stripped flogged and paraded down the streets (like what they did to most in India). WTF was he thinking????? 
But we did play poorly 
Hope Roman doesnt blow a fuse and fire Scholari 
But we are 2nd in the table, right?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2008)

iinfi said:


> how was anelka playing? did u watch the match?





thewisecrab said:


> Where did you watch the match? It was not aired on Ten Sports
> I saw the highlights...that ref should be stripped flogged and paraded down the streets (like what they did to most in India). WTF was he thinking?????
> But we did play poorly
> Hope Roman doesnt blow a fuse and fire Scholari
> But we are 2nd in the table, right?



Anelka was almost anonymous throughout the game. Hardly anything of note. They were showing it on Zee Sports and luckily my cable operator was showing this channel since the past few days. But the idiot took it off air at half-time, so I had to switch to Justin.tv.  
But the stream was pretty smooth, the best one I've seen yet. 

Like I said earlier, we need a Plan-B when things are not going the way we would like them to.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 5, 2008)

lol..here come the BLUES 

Chelsea gotta get a minimum of 4 points in their next 2 games to get through to the next round... which means 2 draws wont suffice 

Do i see Chelsea getting knocked out ??  arrgh !! I hope not 

oh btw, Man U v/s Celtic today and Wes Brown, Neville, Van Der Sar all out..and Foster is gonna be the GK ahead of the more experienced Kuzchack

Hoping to watch a great game today


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2008)

^Kuzchack (cant spell his name  ) doesnt have anything in his top floor and cant make any decisions. Why United went so aggressively to buy him is beyond me.

Saw the match & Chelsea were blown away, playing without any purpose or vision. Passing between Deco and Lampard and switching it to Bosingwa was all they did.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2008)

n6300 said:


> Chelsea gotta get a minimum of 4 points in their next 2 games to get through to the next round... which means 2 draws wont suffice
> 
> Do i see Chelsea getting knocked out ??  arrgh !! I hope not



Dude, we've got Cluj at home and Bordeaux away. No sane man would predict 2 draws here


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2008)

^And no Chelsea fan ever predicted they will get whipped at Rome


----------



## red_devil (Nov 5, 2008)

@ Kl@w-24  hmm...so you saying you'll lose both the matches !! GAWD !! have some hope  .. and trust Scholari to get you past the group stages...


Adebayor out for 3 weeks


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 5, 2008)

It just wasn't our day...
Deco shouldn't have been sent off, and the mistakes committed by our players let us down... We've got a talented side, but sometimes, they just let us down... 
Anyway, I'm sure we're going through to the next round.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2008)

Cluj beats Roma, Roma beats Chelsea...so that means Cluj Better than Roma and Roma better than Chelsea  Where does Chelsea stand? Laws of the Number System!!
If A>C & B>C, then A>B>C and "C" is Chelsea


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 5, 2008)

That law doesn't apply in sports


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^And no Chelsea fan ever predicted they will get whipped at Rome



No one said this was going to be an easy game. Away from home, in difficult conditions, against a team that sat back, soaked up all the pressure and hit us on the break. 



n6300 said:


> @ Kl@w-24  hmm...so you saying you'll lose both the matches !! GAWD !! have some hope  .. and trust Scholari to get you past the group stages...



Oh, I'm so sorry, I didn't realize that it would be so difficult for you to understand what I said. Here, I'll repeat it, slowly:



> No
> 
> sane
> 
> ...



You see, "NOT A DRAW" does NOT imply "2 DEFEATS". I thought you might have a basic understanding of logic, probablity etc. My mistake. Sorry, I'll use clearer and more understandable (is this word too long?) sentences next time.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

It was a bad day for us...but then how many bad days can we have?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2008)

beta testing said:


> That law doesn't apply in sports


It should be "That law doesn't apply *to Chelsea*"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Cluj beats Roma, Roma beats Chelsea...so that means Cluj Better than Roma and Roma better than Chelsea  Where does Chelsea stand? Laws of the Number System!!
> If A>C & B>C, then A>B>C and "C" is Chelsea



Looks like you've been taking tutions from a Pool fan recently  

And by tha logic, Coventry City>ManU remember???


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

But seriously, Our team has to tighten its bolts ....


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2008)

^So what will be the scoreline in Chelsea v Cluj? 5-0, right?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^So what will be the scoreline in Chelsea v Cluj? 5-0, right?



I wouldn't bet against it


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2008)

^Written like a true Chelsea fan.......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Written like a true Chelsea fan.......



No, really! If you notice, there's a pattern to it. Every time that we've drawn or lost, there has been a backlash.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2008)

I know.....but what Cheksea lacked in the match was incisiveness. Whats the point of passing beautifully if you dont put the melon in the net?


----------



## red_devil (Nov 5, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:
			
		

> You see, "NOT A DRAW" does NOT imply "2 DEFEATS". I thought you might have a basic understanding of logic, probablity etc. My mistake. Sorry, I'll use clearer and more understandable (is this word too long?) sentences next time.




now which part of logic says that NOT A DRAW cant be 2 DEFEATS ??? that is also one of the possibilities...

because you've used words like probability i'm only guessing that you know something about it {other than the spelling, which of course you do not know }

and yes please feel free to use a dictionary for some simpler words { yeah "understandable" is a bit too long  } and proper spellings { you know a dictionary enabled Mozilla Firefox browser would also do the trick  }


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> I know.....but what Cheksea lacked in the match was incisiveness. Whats the point of passing beautifully if you dont put the melon in the net?



Exactly, we need a Plan-B in such situations. Hopefully, it will all fall into place as the season progresses. BTW, check this out:

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=uVb2gbMtN3I

Steven Gerrard


----------



## red_devil (Nov 5, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> I know.....but what Cheksea lacked in the match was incisiveness. Whats the point of passing beautifully if you dont put the melon in the net?



that applies to Arsenal too 

beautiful football, beastly results


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2008)

n6300 said:


> now which part of logic says that NOT A DRAW cant be 2 DEFEATS ??? that is also one of the possibilities...
> 
> because you've used words like probability i'm only guessing that you know something about it {other than the spelling, which of course you do not know }
> 
> and yes please feel free to use a dictionary for some simpler words { yeah "understandable" is a bit too long  } and proper spellings { you know a dictionary enabled Mozilla Firefox browser would also do the trick  }



Oh dear!! You're using one, I presume?? 
My mistake, got too excited and missed the 'I' in PROBABILITY (there, typed without a spell-checker unlike you) 
Thanks for pointing it out, I always knew manU fans were very good at pointing fingers at others!!


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2008)

@Abhi: So true.


> manU fans were very good at pointing fingers at others!!


Especially the middle one 



> That applies to Arsenal. Beautiful football, beastly results


This is an idiological difference, since Wenger doesnt have tacklers in the current squad, so he is quick to say such beautiful stuff, otherwise its the ugly side which crops up .....


----------



## red_devil (Nov 5, 2008)

@ Kl@w-24

so typical of all chelsea supporters to get all too excited and jump onto everything...

@rahimveron


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Exactly, we need a Plan-B in such situations. Hopefully, it will all fall into place as the season progresses. BTW, check this out:
> 
> *in.youtube.com/watch?v=uVb2gbMtN3I
> 
> Steven Gerrard


LMAO


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2008)

@n6300 : Raha nahiin gaya


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2008)

n6300 said:


> @ Kl@w-24
> 
> so typical of all chelsea supporters to get all too excited and jump onto everything...
> 
> @rahimveron





rahimveron said:


> @Abhi: So true.
> 
> Especially the middle one
> 
> ...



Ahh... Civilization at its best...   
When the game is lost, that's all you can do, I guess


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2008)

^It seems Klaw-24 is the follower of Raja Harish Chandra


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^It seems Klaw-24 is the follower of Raja Harish Chandra


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2008)

Conspiracy Claims After Late Liverpool Penalty


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2008)

Stoke manager Tony Pulis hits back at Wenger



> Stoke manager Tony Pulis has hit back at Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger's criticism of his side, accusing the Frenchman of a 'change of tack'.
> 
> Wenger had initially praised Stoke for their performance after they claimed a 2-1 Premier League win over his charges at the Britannia Stadium last Saturday.
> 
> However, he has since accused some of the Potters players of deliberately trying to injure his side during the encounter. .....


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2008)

the youtube video was awesome !! hope Gerrard gets banned for a game or two by UEFA.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 6, 2008)

Celtic 1-1 United.
Giggs goal saves United in Glasgow


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 6, 2008)

Arse 0-0 Fenerbahce
Celtic 1-1 ManU

How the tables have been turned...


----------



## Rahim (Nov 6, 2008)

^What tables? BTW Juventus winning at Bernebau was a surprise. Beloved Del Piero hit a brace.

@Kl@A: See the tables yourself and see who is safe, United/Arsenal or Chelsea?
*www.uefa.com/competitions/ucl/standings/index.html?cid=lhq&att=ucl_standings


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 6, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^What tables? BTW Juventus winning at Bernebau was a surprise. Beloved Del Piero hit a brace.
> 
> @Kl@A: See the tables yourself and see who is safe, United/Arsenal or Chelsea?
> *www.uefa.com/competitions/ucl/standings/index.html?cid=lhq&att=ucl_standings



I've already seen the standings. Dude, you've got Villarreal tied at 8 pts with you, whereas we are still 1 pt clear of Roma. Roma have to play Bordeaux and Cluj too. Cluj have already beaten Roma in Rome and they frustrated us to a 0-0 draw at their place. All 4 English teams will advance but we are in pole position to take top spot in the group, which is more important. Arsenal can very well slip up just like yesterday, and relinquish the top position to Porto (they also have to play each other). Even in Pool's group, they are currently 2nd on goal difference but with the same number of points as Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 6, 2008)

^You forgot one thing, top 2 clubs advances to the knock-stage and qualifying as group leader doesnt work anymore. I was referring more towards the points difference of the 3rd & 4th positioned clubs, 8 points versus 2 to them, while Chelsea is just 1 point behind 3rd placed Bordeox. Itna cocky mat ban 



> "I believe that overall we didn't concede a goal. We created many chances in the first half.
> 
> "In the second half we became flat physically and I believe that's explained by the fact that we had three tough games physically last week"


Guess who said that


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 6, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^You forgot one thing, top 2 clubs advances to the knock-stage and qualifying as group leader doesnt work anymore. I was referring more towards the points difference of the 3rd & 4th positioned clubs, 8 points versus 2 to them, while Chelsea is* just 1 point behind 3rd placed Bordeox*. Itna cocky mat ban



Abe neend mein hai kya???   

And I was referring to qualifying as 1st in the group because the first place teams tend to get easier draws in the last-16 stage. 

Oh I know who said that!! I know! I know!! Whenever I hear the word 'physical' I can sense Mr. Wenger's presence.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 6, 2008)

There are no easier draws in CL anymore. Advancing to the knock-out stage is more important than qualifying at pole position (damn i hate dirty Hamilton).


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 6, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> There are no easier draws in CL anymore. Advancing to the knock-out stage is more important than qualifying at pole position (damn i hate dirty Hamilton).



We can't predict anything. Maybe some unexpected team will qualify to the next stage and become the whipping boys!! 

Man, don't remind me of F1. It's not the same without Schumi


----------



## red_devil (Nov 6, 2008)

1-1 draw yesterday    { way better than a 1-3 drubbing  }

and btw, guys  how are the fixtures for the next round decided ?? is there a set rule like winner group A v/s runner up group c {something similar to cricket world cup} ??



F1 without Schumi is like EPL without the big 4   but sadly all good things have to come to an end 

*REF Martin Hansson has admitted he cocked up by saving Liverpool’s Champions League hopes with a last-minute penalty. *


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2008)

n6300 said:


> *REF Martin Hansson has admitted he cocked up by saving Liverpool’s Champions League hopes with a last-minute penalty. *



What else can you say for someone who falls for Gerrards faker 
Atletico Fans will be at his doorstep next morning with torches and maces


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2008)

BULL$HIT
So many chances and not 1 in.Awful performance by the strikers.

Tony Adams wants Dennis Bergkamp to join him at Pompey.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1900444.ece


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 7, 2008)

i have my PES2009..finally..


----------



## Rahim (Nov 7, 2008)

^On PC?


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 7, 2008)

yup..


----------



## iinfi (Nov 7, 2008)

Manchester United have turned to a sleep expert in their bid for glory this season, with players receiving home visits and getting professional tips on how to sleep. (The Sun) 

sleep with whom?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 7, 2008)

^lol


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 7, 2008)

lol


----------



## red_devil (Nov 7, 2008)

^lol 

but what the eff is a sleep expert ?? never heard of it before 

and @beta testing, your siggy is confusing...

AFAIK, xxx  == porn == illegal.
            reproduction {the reason for population} != porn and hence legal


----------



## Rahim (Nov 7, 2008)

@beta: population and not popuation......


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 7, 2008)

lol!!anyways..i played PES...i didnt quite get the hang of it..i think i like the arcadish Fifa..
the commentry is quite poorly done in pes..


----------



## Rahim (Nov 8, 2008)

Wenger is still complaining that Stoke's players were out to injure Arsenal players deliberately 
Achcha bahaana hai for not giving a stick to his kids who are not performing.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

@Rahim- err... typo there. heh heh 
Corrected it.

*www.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01108/arsene-wenger_1108173c.jpg

Take that you whining Wenger biatch!


----------



## Rahim (Nov 8, 2008)

Nobody likes anyone showing you the mirror


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Achcha bahaana hai for not giving a stick to his kids who are not performing.


Ok so you agree with them tackling from behind?3 of our players got injured in that match because of that.Adebayor was tackled OFF THE PITCH.Go see wrestling if you like that.
Tony Pulis should F-off and try to avoid relegation.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 8, 2008)

Abraham Lincoln and Stoke City manager Pulis FTW 

poor ol' wenger...

and @Arsenal_gunners, look at it from the positive side, if Man Utd beat Arsenal today, then Wenger can put all the blame on Stoke City  and save his and his players Ar$e


----------



## iinfi (Nov 8, 2008)

n6300 said:


> and @Arsenal_gunners, look at it from the positive side, if Man Utd beat Arsenal today, then Wenger can put all the blame on Stoke City  and save his and his players Ar$e



lol ... intelligent [AR|IN]s[E|A]ne ... taking pressure off his players...


----------



## red_devil (Nov 8, 2008)

$hit !! arsenal 2-0 up


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

WTF!
Arsenal 2-0 ManU
OMG! I never expected this. I was expecting a draw or a ManU win. Unbelievable. 

BTW, I removed Nasri from my NFC Manager team just a few days ago. Now I feel like a complete jackass.


----------



## hullap (Nov 8, 2008)

darn
we could have won


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2008)

8)



rahimveron said:


> ^Sore losers behave in *this fashion*


Agreed again. 



beta testing said:


> WTF!
> Arsenal 2-0 ManU
> OMG! I never expected this. I was expecting a draw or a ManU win. Unbelievable.


You're a n00b. 



beta testing said:


> BTW, I removed Nasri from my NFC Manager team just a few days ago. Now I feel like a *complete jackass.*


----------



## iinfi (Nov 8, 2008)

@arsenal: dont worry .. u will lose the next game.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 8, 2008)

What a good match for the neutrals. Arsenal played like a team which i am afraid i cannot say for United. The chances missed by Ronaldo together with no other player up for this match made it worse. Even when 2-0 down, the passing of Carrick and Anderson were so slowww, i was cursing them!

The pace of Arsenal was oo much for lethargic United and Arsenal deserve to win this match hands down.

@gagandeep:  Dont fly too high as i was laughing when Wenger brought on a slew of defenders for the final minutes


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2008)

iinfi said:


> @arsenal: dont worry .. u will lose the next game.


I will not make statements early, but we'll see who wins and who doesn't.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 8, 2008)

great game to watch...

that rafael's goal was really good  hope Fergie plays him more often 

but as @rahimveron said, too many missed chances for utd  ...hopefully we'll come back strongly from this defeat


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> @gagandeep:  Dont fly too high as i was laughing when Wenger brought on a slew of defenders for the final minutes


Well, I'm not flying 'too high' as you're saying. I'm just happy that my team won.

Anyways, it were you who was calling some other guy & his team a 'sore looser' and anyhow what happened today??

BTW, Man Utd had many chances, they should have converted them and same for us. BTW I wasn't happy by the play of Bendtner. He needs to be better.

Carrick deserved a red card though.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 8, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I will not make statements early, but we'll see who wins and who doesn't.



i understand this season has not been good ... u cant make statements early  
ok man .. chill .. jus pulling ur leg...

btw Liverpool v West Brom later tdy.. how wonderful it wud b if they drop points here in front of their wonderful supporters.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 8, 2008)

^Isnt that making too cocky a statement about The Kops? 
I wont lose sleep over this defeat for United.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2008)

n6300 said:


> @Arsenal_gunners, look at it from the positive side, if Man Utd beat Arsenal today, then Wenger can put all the blame on Stoke City  and save his and his players Ar$e


And it turns out that we are not the ones needing excuses after the game.

Fvcking brilliant game both from a neutral and a gunner point of view.
We fixed most of the weaknesses we showed last week.The defense was better but still not convincing though.Fabregas was brilliant and Nasri is so much better than Hleb.Victory against Man United is always good and it is even sweeter when we won without RVP and Ade.

Lets continue this display against the 'smaller' teams too 

Also a word of praise for Brazilian full back kid.Looks like I was right about him being very good 

In the end-A big FU(K YOU to the pundits and Ronaldo for writing us off for this match.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 8, 2008)

^How many variations of the the rude word will you use?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol
If I had posted after the 2nd goal there wouldn't have been any other word in my post except that.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 8, 2008)

^^  :


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> I wont lose sleep over this defeat for United.


lol? 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> In the end-A big FU(K YOU to the pundits and Ronaldo for writing us off for this match.


+10000


----------



## red_devil (Nov 8, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> And it turns out that we are not the ones needing excuses after the game.



yeah for once we wont be hearing arsene making excuses 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lets continue this display against the 'smaller' teams too



yeah well, thats been your bane this season... 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Also a word of praise for Brazilian full back kid.


YES, a worthy successor to Neville 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> In the end-A big FU(K YOU to the pundits and Ronaldo for writing us off for this match.



lol  you sound really despo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol you call a passionate fan despo?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> You're a n00b.



I knew the match wasn't over yet. Well, you see, I wasn't expecting that scoreline, so I exclaimed so. And I already concluded that it was over for ManU.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 9, 2008)

Rafael was quite impressive..thats precisely because he hasnt been in fergie's influence long enough..


----------



## red_devil (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ what ??


----------



## Rahim (Nov 9, 2008)

Rafael has got the potential and you cant play him ahead of Neville just bcoz he has impressed in 2 matches. You must understand Neville has been given play time and thats why he is being substituted regularly.  I wonder what Wes Brown must be thinking?

@tuxy: Kuch samajh mein nahiin aaya


----------



## red_devil (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ wes brown must be asking, "mera kya hoga, fergie ?"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 9, 2008)

Rafael is 1000x better than Wes Brown and even Neville.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 9, 2008)

Nasri is a gud player BUT MANu lost
<<<WAILS WAILS WAILS>>>


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## iinfi (Nov 9, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^^ wes brown must be asking, "mera kya hoga, fergie ?"



he will be sold to arsenal in jan transfer..


----------



## Rahim (Nov 9, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Rafael is 1000x better than Wes Brown and even Neville.


One things for sure ,you are sounding like a secret admirer of Rafael  and everyone knows he is better than Brown but wont jump too much when comparing Neville, though he is getting old. When Neville is fit, he still can bomb up and down that right side.

United fans should feel assured that there is a good player waiting to take Neville's place and it is comforting.

A sore point is that Rio Ferdinand will take over the captaincy  , a highly over-rated defender who doesnt like to defend    He is even lazier than Berbatov 

Rooney would make damn good captain.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 9, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> One things for sure ,you are sounding like a secret admirer of Rafael


You are right.He'll make a good addition to our Carling Cup squad


----------



## iinfi (Nov 9, 2008)

Anelka starting again!!! damn ... if Scolari doesnt like Di Santo we will be better off starting with 10 men, instead of having Anelka in the squad.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 9, 2008)

Anelka does score goals and it's the goals that matter.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

What a goal 
I think Mikel, takes a long shot, at least 30 metres from the post, the ball dangerously curls in towards the goal, hits Anelka in the thigh, ball is deflected, catches Robinson by surprise (appeals for hand ball instead of catching the ball) and the ball rolls away towards the far post and thus.... a goal


----------



## red_devil (Nov 9, 2008)

key word... ANELKA 

ANELKA again !!  chelsea 2


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 9, 2008)

Back to the top we go!! 

*Blackburn 0-2 Chelsea*

{ Blue Is The Colour }


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> catches Robinson by surprise (appeals for hand ball instead of catching the ball)


Well, I haven't watched the match but I was watching the highlights in the end and I think perhaps Robinson  was wrong-foot.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 9, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Anelka does score goals and it's the goals that matter.



he scored twice in this game ... and scored thrice in another game ... other games ?? u v seen him play. against tougher opposition he never makes his presence felt!! that's y i dont like him playing in the starting 11.
the kid Di Santo when ever he comes on is good. his touches are good, but he doesnt get to play often!!
neway ... job well dont tdy.

abt the first goal ... i v never seen a goal-keeper appeal for a hand-ball or offside whn the ball is in play. job of a goal keeper is analogous with that of a wicket-keeper in cricket.
for a WK standing up to the stumps, if a batsman going down the track nicks one to him, he sudn't b appealing for the catch, instead he sud take the bails off to stump him jus incase the umpire didnt spot the nick.
similar is the case here. had robinson even bothered to watch the ball whn its in play n run behind it he cud v well saved the goal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 9, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, I haven't watched the match but I was watching the highlights in the end and I think perhaps Robinson  was wrong-foot.



A basic footballing rule is, you play to the whistle. Untill the ref blows the whistle, you are not supposed to stop playing, especially if you're the goalkeeper. Goalkeepers are not supposed to appeal for offside or handball decisions straightaway and leave the goal unguarded. Robinson himself was to blame for it, as he made no effort to reach the ball after it was deflected by Anelka towards him.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 9, 2008)

Robinson..people stop blaming him..look at what else he did..ok he could have done better with the first goal..but i think he stopped 3-4 goals which other might not have..He was the reason why Chelsea were limited to just 2..
and see if Anelka scores goals like this i have no problems with him starting..although after the second goal Di Santo should have had his chance..


----------



## red_devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Man Utd swoop for £5m Delph


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2008)

n6300 said:


> Man Utd swoop for £5m Delph



You actually believe that? 
It's 'The Sun', FFS!! No other media has reported this story the way they have, AFAIK!


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 10, 2008)

iinfi said:


> he scored twice in this game ... and scored thrice in another game ... other games ?? u v seen him play. against tougher opposition he never makes his presence felt!! that's y i dont like him playing in the starting 11.
> the kid Di Santo when ever he comes on is good. his touches are good, but he doesnt get to play often!!



Not only this game, but he's scored a lot of goals this season. But yes, against big teams, he fails miserably. And I agree, Di Santo is a great player, he needs more match time.

And yeah I was LOL when the GK appealed when Anelka scored the first goal. 
Really stupid of him. First he should look to save and then appeal. He needs to get back to the basics.
Great win though, we're back at the top. Just look at our goal difference and compare it with that of others. It shows how good we are. Only, things have been going a bit awry over the last week or two.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 11, 2008)

i m talking only abt Anelka. Drogba atleast wins headers n gets arnd defenders and ..... mostly misses... Anelka doesnt even get to that position..
my fear is we will lose Di Santo in summer jus as we lost Gallas .. one of the best full and center backs in the world.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 11, 2008)

MANCHESTER CITY will offer Jose Mourinho an astonishing £15million a year to take over as boss.

its The Sun again [the source i mean] .. and i dont think jose is that desperate to manage in the PL to chose Man City ...


----------



## Rahim (Nov 11, 2008)

You cannot pluck all the mangoes from the tree


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 11, 2008)

I think it's really The Sun who are desperate to come up with some interesting stories


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2008)

Believing stories from The Sun is like believing that the earth is flat.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 11, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Believing stories from The Sun is like believing that the earth is flat.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2008)

Andy Cole retires
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1917768.ece


----------



## iinfi (Nov 12, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Believing stories from The Sun is like believing that the earth is flat.



+1

infact the Sun publishes stories in future tense. only after the Sun published a story saying.
"Junde Ramos about to be sacked for Redknapp" Spurs CEO thought "wat an idea sirjii"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2008)

Arsenal(avg. age 18 )beat Wigan 3-0 in CC.
Simpson,Wilshere and Vela on the scoresheet.Brilliant performance by Ramsey too.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ some chelsea guy [dont remember the name, read about it on The SUN ]  says that Arsenal aren't respecting the CC enough by playing kids and that they [chelsea] wont do that same mistake and play a normal team


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal(avg. age 18 )beat Wigan 3-0 in CC.
> Simpson,Wilshere and Vela on the scoresheet.Brilliant performance by Ramsey too.


I think Simpson scored twice and Vela scored the third.

BTW Simpson's first goal and Vela's goal were very good. Not to forget, Simpson was playing on his full debut. Wilshere's through ball to Simpson was nice too.



n6300 said:


> ^^ some chelsea guy [dont remember the name, read about it on The SUN ]  says that Arsenal aren't respecting the CC enough by playing kids and that they [chelsea] wont do that same mistake and play a normal team


BTW QPR 0-1 ManUre. It took you 76minutes to get a goal and that too from a penalty?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 12, 2008)

Manchester United have made Barcelona playmaker Xavi their top £20m transfer target. (Daily Star)

Yeah United need a midfielder, with Scholes over the hill. And Hargreaves is out for the season with injury. So maybe they'll go for a new midfielder. Xavi is a good choice IMO.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2008)

Whatever happened to Anderson and Carrick the spud?


----------



## crazymobile007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Spam deleted. Red card given to crazymobile007.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 12, 2008)

^^Stop spamming this forum  that too in our FOOTBALL channel
**** off you bloody mother****ing *****


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

I luv football, and can't bear what u've posted up !!!!!


----------



## red_devil (Nov 12, 2008)

reported that spammer.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 12, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I luv football, and can't bear what u've posted up !!!!!



Whom are ya referring to?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 12, 2008)

^He is referring to that spammer post#3971 who got reported.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 12, 2008)

^^thnkfully u understood


----------



## Rahim (Nov 12, 2008)

^Welcome to this thread and its time to speak up...whom do you support? oope.. forgot the smiley


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 12, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I luv football, and can't bear what u've posted up !!!!!



Woot!! Let's have an initiation ceremony for entering this thread!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I think Simpson scored twice and Vela scored the third.


Yup my mistake,he scored a brace while Wilshere provided the laser guided pass


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 12, 2008)

*feelgoodfutbol.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/ballackdrogs.jpg

Says it all, methinks!


----------



## red_devil (Nov 13, 2008)

CC -- 

60th minute and SPUDS 4 - pool 1 !!!



hope this aint no dream


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah I was watching that. Which league/cup tie is this?


----------



## red_devil (Nov 13, 2008)

4-2 ...63rd minute

pool playing 2nd string side {but torres has started, subbed 56th minute cos of some injury..which btw isn't a bad one }

EDIT: 

^^ Carling Cup.. 
spuds playing at home

btw, Frazer Campbell, the Man Utd player on loan at spuds has scored a brace !!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh...its gonna be fun to watch


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 13, 2008)

We lost on penalties... AGAIN!!! I can't believe it!!


----------



## iinfi (Nov 13, 2008)

even in this game di santo didnt start!! i think this is now the last time he will play in Chelsea colors.
he will never be played all thru the season and he will leave in summer


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Welcome to this thread and its time to speak up...whom do you support? oope.. forgot the smiley




Manchester United


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 13, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Manchester United



Uh... Why do you support them?

This is gonna be fun... Tee Hee!!!


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2008)

I smell plastic here.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL
Burnley dumped Chelsea out of CC(5-4 Pen.)That too at the bridge.There goes Scolari's quadruple dream
Drogba threw a coin back to burnley supporters with finger salute.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1924714.ece
Lol Good job Drogba


----------



## red_devil (Nov 13, 2008)

^^ why ?? is it because he said he supports Man Utd ?? 

and lol @chelsea and @liverpool for losing 

arsenal kids are better than the first squads of pool and cfc 

poor scholari.. he must be thinking that his arse is now gonna be fired out of chlesea 

they hadn't lost for 80-odd games and now they lose 2 games {against liv and yesterday against burnley}

Mr Roman, next is who ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 13, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^^ why ?? is it because he said he supports Man Utd ??
> 
> and lol @chelsea and @liverpool for losing
> 
> ...



If you cared to notice, that was NOT our first eleven. In fact we have not played our first eleven this season at all.

About Scolari losing his job, dream on


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2008)

And we haven't played our first eleven since january when Rosicky got injured 
It wasn't exactly the reserves Chelsea fielded yesterday.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 13, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> And we haven't played our first eleven since january when Rosicky got injured



Bleh! I assure you, Arsene Wenger does not count him as a part of his first elven.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Uh... Why do you support them?
> 
> vvvvvvvv
> 
> *This is gonna be fun... Tee Hee!!!*



Highlight and see


----------



## red_devil (Nov 13, 2008)

@ Kl@w-24

that is just a reason behind which you are trying to hide. AFAIK, all members of the chelsea first squad {the squad, not the team} are atleast on par {perhaps even better} when compared to burnley !!

c'mon, a chelsea team having Drogba {lol @ him for his incident yesterday}, lampard, malouda, deco and di santo couldn't beat a championship side...

even Man Utd were without many first team players, and the arsenal kids also won earlier without having any top team player..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 13, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Highlight and see



Damn! Lemme help you out:



> Uh... Why do you support them?
> 
> This is gonna be fun... Tee Hee!!!







n6300 said:


> @ Kl@w-24
> 
> that is just a reason behind which you are trying to hide. AFAIK, all members of the chelsea first squad {the squad, not the team} are atleast on par {perhaps even better} when compared to burnley !!
> 
> ...



Heh, I ain't trying to hide or offer excuses! 
But it's a fact that it was not our first eleven and I didn't compare the players to Burnley's team, did I? We had our chances in front of goal and we didn't take them, simple as that. And by now I'm sure someone somewhere has a voodoo doll that comes into play whenever we go to penalties.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 13, 2008)

^^ you didn't compare but i'm sure u do agree that your guys are better than the burnley guys 

and as for penalties, hope it continues


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 13, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^^ you didn't compare but i'm sure u do agree that your guys are better than the burnley guys
> 
> and as for penalties, hope it continues



Ahha!! Hand over that doll, mister!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2008)

Why do we jitter and stutter when it comes to penalties?


----------



## red_devil (Nov 13, 2008)

^^ ask kl@w-24 and he'll tell you about the voodoo doll


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2008)

lol, Chel$ki and Looserfools out of the cup. 

And a big LOL @ the Chel$h!t coach who said that disrespecting CC etc...... He first needs to train his team full of the big names how to take penalties.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2008)

Loserfools!!!!!!

Chel$h!t

Only Manchester United is the KING!!!


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2008)

I smell some burning plastic here.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Loserfools!!!!!!
> 
> Chel$h!t
> 
> Only Manchester United is the KING!!!





gagandeep said:


> lol, Chel$ki and Looserfools out of the cup.
> 
> And a big LOL @ the Chel$h!t coach who said that disrespecting CC etc...... He first needs to train his team full of the big names how to take penalties.


:\


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 13, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> lol, Chel$ki and Looserfools out of the cup.
> 
> And a big LOL @ the Chel$h!t coach who said that disrespecting CC etc...... He first needs to train his team full of the big names how to take penalties.



Grow up kid, stop talking out of your Arsenal   



comp@ddict said:


> Loserfools!!!!!!
> 
> Chel$h!t
> 
> Only Manchester United is the KING!!!



*scienceblogs.com/deepseanews/upload/2007/06/No%20Plastic%20Picture.png


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Only Manchester United is the KING!!!


Latest score from the Emirates
Arsenal 2-1 ManUre


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Grow up kid, stop talking out of your Arsenal
> 
> 
> 
> *scienceblogs.com/deepseanews/upload/2007/06/No%20Plastic%20Picture.png





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Latest score from the Emirates
> Arsenal 2-1 ManUre


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Grow up kid, stop talking out of your Arsenal


Perhaps your grasp of the English language is very weak.........

I was talking about Liverpool & Chel$ea.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 13, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Perhaps your grasp of the English language is very weak.........
> 
> I was talking about Liverpool & Chel$ea.....



It seems you've failed to understand what I was saying. Ahh, the English language is so beautiful! If anyone else has understood the clever word-play in my previous post, please stop laughing for a moment and explain to our dearest gagandeep what I meant.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn i missed the action here 
Ab tera kyaa hoga Kl@w  SPurs beating Liverpool is still percievable as Spurs are on ahigh with recent good outings...but whats happened to Chelsea  I wont say too much about it :rol:


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 13, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Damn i missed the action here
> Ab tera kyaa hoga Kl@w  SPurs beating Liverpool is still percievable as Spurs are on ahigh with recent good outings...but whats happened to Chelsea  I wont say too much about it :rol:



Look at it this way - the top 2 teams in the league are out of the Carling Cup, leaving lesser teams to fight it out, while they concentrate on frying the bigger fish.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 13, 2008)

^Baat yeh nahiin hai abhishek, now what about being "competitive on all fronts mantra"?
Aahh every dark cloud has a silver lining!


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> It seems you've failed to understand what I was saying. Ahh, the English language is so beautiful! If anyone else has understood the clever word-play in my previous post, please stop laughing for a moment and explain to our dearest gagandeep what I meant.


Well my dearest friend Abhishek, I had actually understood what you were saying, but still you haven't understood what I meant.  Kudos to the dynamic English language. 

Lets stop this kiddish fight here and talk sensible things.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 13, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well my dearest friend Abhishek, I had actually understood what you were saying, but still you haven't understood what I meant.  Kudos to the dynamic English language.
> 
> Lets stop this kiddish fight here and talk sensible things.



Bah, you didn't get what I said and I didn't get what you said! 1-1 draw! 



rahimveron said:


> ^Baat yeh nahiin hai abhishek, now what about being "competitive on all fronts mantra"?
> Aahh every dark cloud has a silver lining!



Exactly! What has been done, cannot be undone. Better concentrate on whatever competitions we're still in.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 13, 2008)

Quite a lot has been goin on in this thread since I last visited it. Damn I always miss the action.

Last season, we lost to Barnsley in the F.A Cup. This season it's against Burnley in the Carling Cup. And both the times, we failed to make the most of our chances. It's really sad to see such a talented side failing to make the cut. Some days just aren't our days. Even the other teams in the top 4 have had their bad days. So why are you guys making such a big issue of it? And don't worry, if you thought you could watch Scolari get sacked and laugh your balls out, think twice. Scolari is the best manager we've had over the last decade.
And I can see the other 2 teams struggling against some weak side.

And I believe what Cech said was right- "Chelsea need to forget about entertaining the audience if they're to win anything."


----------



## Rahim (Nov 13, 2008)

Van Nistelrooy out for the rest of the season after his knee surgery.

@Kl@w: Ghar ki chaar deewarein hoti hai, aur ek taraf ki deewar toot gayii haii


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 13, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Van Nistelrooy out for the rest of the season after his knee surgery.



like I care 
AFAIK, most of the active members of this thread breathe only English football.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 13, 2008)

^Where is the soccer spirit gone beta_testing? I know you can only see blue everywhere


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 13, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Van Nistelrooy out for the rest of the season after his knee surgery.
> 
> @Kl@w: Ghar ki chaar deewarein hoti hai, aur ek taraf ki deewar toot gayii haii



Koi baat nahi, dekhte hain kya-2 bachta hai 

Real Madrid are tipped to go after Tevez in the Jan transfer window because of that injury. If that happens, Fergie will be absolutely pi**ed off!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 13, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Where is the soccer spirit gone beta_testing? I know you can only see blue everywhere



lol no
Just joking


----------



## iinfi (Nov 13, 2008)

i didnt watch the match!
jus saw Drogba's goal in sportscenter.

it is the first time i v seen him do a good build up and and and ... FINISH!!! it was an awesome finish i must say.

jus whn we thought he scored  a good goal he made an absolute monkey of himself by throwing the coin @ the spectators and making beautiful gestures. three match ban on the cards!!
Drogba faces police and FA probes


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2008)

Whole Arsenal defense selected for France 
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1931498.ece
Drogba Charged
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1931380.ece


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 14, 2008)

3 match ban is quite probable..he was provoked..but i still think he overrreacted..


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 15, 2008)

I clearly don't like Drogba for his stupid antics. Yes, he has scored crucial goals for us and is great on his day. But many other players are good at doing that. I wouldn't mind selling Drogba and buying someone else in his place.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I clearly don't like Drogba for his stupid antics. Yes, he has scored crucial goals for us and is great on his day. But many other players are good at doing that. I wouldn't mind selling Drogba and buying someone else in his place.


Its too early to sell Drogba.
Scolari has little time too to ascertain Drogba's capabilities as transfer window opens in Jan. That goal against Barnley was one of the only opportunities I've seen him actually finish. This is not a good sign. (heck everybody has been shouting the same ). As Chelsea are falling short of cash to buy players, (going from a previous post in this thread), if Drogba doesnt perform, then only he should be chucked out. 
Now that DiSanto is also injured for 3 weeks, we are again stuck with lonely Anelka. So, what Drogba did was totally unneccessary.
But we did have a winning streak with only Anelka as the striker 

That said, Scolari now has an uphill task of remotivating the team back to winning ways (they have the capability  )
And I dont give a damn about the Carling Cup. Win the EPL and UEFA Champions league and we will all be happy


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 15, 2008)

Drogba has played very few matches this season due to injury, and now when he's not injured, he finds some other way to keep off the pitch. 
Now a 30+ year old should know to discipline himself.

When Drogba's not there, our only hopes are Anelka and Kalou. Both of them aren't highly skilled, but they've got an instinct for scoring goals.

With the Carling Cup gone, we've got only 3 trophies to focus on. F.A Cup, Champions League, Premier League.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Drogba has played very few matches this season due to injury, and now when he's not injured, he finds some other way to keep off the pitch.
> Now a 30+ year old should know to discipline himself.
> 
> When Drogba's not there, our only hopes are Anelka and Kalou. Both of them aren't highly skilled, but they've got an instinct for scoring goals.
> ...


I agree. If his antics arent put to rest, Scolari will put him to rest


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 15, 2008)

Check out my new avatar guys

/me tosses coin


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2008)

*tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:qFGAhHt7cGciyM:*utdblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/eboue.jpg
/me likes your avatar


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 15, 2008)

/me bored of current avatar, changes avatar


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2008)

Poor game by us..... This sums it all.

We need a world class CB and a clinical finisher.....Lets see how Eduardo goes when he comes back.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 15, 2008)

i loved the way agbonlahor skinned gallas..Aston Villa didnt win this one by fluke...Arsenal were awful..


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 15, 2008)

Man UTD 5- 0 stoke city 

great display the team Tevez and berba looking good.. and the shoot by welback was awesome superb goal by him

but still i feel catching the leaders could be a hard thing this season.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2008)

OMG this is 05/06 all over again.
Seems like we'll have to do with just the CL and a domestic cup double lol.

On a serious note Cesc is playing below par.He needs a player to provide him the support and I am afraid Denilson is not that type of player.Thats where the all important DM comes in again


----------



## red_devil (Nov 15, 2008)

united win 5-0  { its a clean sheet, finally  }

but whats wrong with Arsenal ?? they are making it a habit of not playing well against the smaller teams   today they lost at home against villa ... bad bad game/season for them...

wonder what excuse Mr. Arsene will come up with for todays defeat !!

EDIT :


End of PL hope for Arsenal ??

EDIT 2 :

btw did anyone watch Spud's leaking the 1st goal ?? 

the goal keeper was pathetic !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't get why Vela isn't partnering Bendtner up front..


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 15, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> OMG this is 05/06 all over again.
> *Seems like we'll have to do with just the CL* and a domestic cup double lol.



Are you serious? There's some real competition for ya in Europe.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 15, 2008)

@arsenal_gunners

CL, is hoping for a bit too much dont you think ??

guess you should be hoping for Carling cup {that if your kids play as good as they have been playing... but if Arsene decides to play your first team for CC too, then you might as well look at another trophy-less season  }

BTW, at half time, chelsea lead 2-0 {anelka and bosingwa score}


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 15, 2008)

Muahahahaahaaaa!!!! 3-0 at half-time!!! 

3-0 to Chelsea! Back to the top we go!!!


----------



## red_devil (Nov 16, 2008)

guys this is something i found on BBC..{some member comment}...



> Look how the winners of the Spanish League and the Premier League co-incide with each other.
> 
> *img146.imageshack.us/img146/687/magicalsnap200811161114oe3.png
> Ever since 2000 it's been like that.
> ...


nice coincidence this 

source


----------



## iinfi (Nov 16, 2008)

beta testing said:
			
		

> I clearly don't like Drogba for his stupid antics. Yes, he has scored crucial goals for us and is great on his day. But many other players are good at doing that. I wouldn't mind selling Drogba and buying someone else in his place.



at last some of you also think Drogba sud be axed. i v been saying this for a long long time.
not jus for his antics!! he isn't a top quality striker by any means.

btw how did Anelka play yday. i was in pune ... cud not watch!! 

Mancienne gets shock England call


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 16, 2008)

iinfi said:


> at last some of you also think Drogba sud be axed. i v been saying this for a long long time.
> not jus for his antics!! he isn't a top quality striker by any means.
> 
> btw how did Anelka play yday. i was in pune ... cud not watch!!
> ...



Anelka was good yesterday, scored 2 goals and didn't miss sitters like he usually does! One was pretty sublime, dinked over the advancing goalkeeper and with the other he beat Carson at his near-post with a precise shot!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

Yay!! We won 
In your face, those arses who doubted us. 
The pick of the day was the defeat of Arsenal at home 
I was LMAO the entire match


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 16, 2008)

Again, Anelka scored for us. This time though, it wasn't flukish goals, his finishing was great.

@n6300- Nice find 
So, let's prepare to watch Barca winning the La Liga this time


----------



## iinfi (Nov 17, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Anelka was good yesterday, scored 2 goals and didn't miss sitters like he usually does! One was pretty sublime, dinked over the advancing goalkeeper and with the other he beat Carson at his near-post with a precise shot!



kool


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Nov 17, 2008)

This is ManU year Again!!!

They're gonna strike back this time around...


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 17, 2008)

Edge-of-chaos said:


> This is ManU year Again!!!
> 
> *They're gonna strike back this time around...*



Err..


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 17, 2008)

Edge-of-chaos said:


> This is ManU year Again!!!
> 
> They're gonna strike back this time around...



Isnt Barca in good form now?


----------



## red_devil (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ this time the trend is gonna change


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't care if this series ends here. I don't care if Real win the Spanish League, I just hope we win the PL.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ me too


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2008)

Edge-of-chaos said:


> This is ManU year Again!!!
> 
> They're gonna strike back this time around...



Here comes another one... *sigh*


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 17, 2008)

You hope we win the PL?? Thanks 

BTW, I hope John (Terry) doesn't injure himself in this friendly. I think he should get rid of this 'play with the pain' attitude. If he gets injured, it'll be a big blow for us.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Here comes another one... *sigh*



rofl

*noplasticmonth.blogspot.com


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 17, 2008)

beta testing said:


> You hope we win the PL?? Thanks




i heard on sportscentre that lampard wont beplaying for eng against germany..injured ribs..
please god..this shouldnt be serious..he's been our best player uptil now..and I want him to play against Arsenal..

-afterthought..the way arsenal are playing right now..might not be too big a problem afterall..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya right,thats what Manu thought.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 18, 2008)

i might be mistaken here but you arent actually comapring CHELSEA with ManU are you??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2008)

Just the mentalities.


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 18, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> i might be mistaken here but you arent actually comapring CHELSEA with ManU are you??



new and improved chelsea fanboys ....


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 18, 2008)

hey people my blog got linked to Virgin Media!!WHAOOO!!!


----------



## Rahim (Nov 18, 2008)

@prateek: 

OFF TPOIC: Can someone provide me a software(no piracy here) for viewing cdr files. ITS URGENT.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 18, 2008)

yes..use cdisplay..its free..just google..i used it sometime ago to read ecomics


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2008)

Lol
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1943693.ece


----------



## red_devil (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ LOL  now that is "innovation"


----------



## Rahim (Nov 18, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> yes..use cdisplay..its free..just google..i used it sometime ago to read ecomics



Will it open Corel Draw files (cdr)?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 18, 2008)

^^You can view previews of CDR files in IrfanView.

If you need to open those files urgently, then all I can think of is downloading a trial version of Corel Draw.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 18, 2008)

^I dont need it for editing, just for viewing purpose.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2008)

If anyone is remotely interested in Spanish football, read this. Heck, even if you're not, just read this:

*fourfourtwo.com/blogs/laligaloca/archive/2008/11/18/white-stripes-and-wrong-stripes-in-la-liga.aspx


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 18, 2008)

cdisplay comic reader didnt work??it did for me..


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 18, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^I dont need it for editing, just for viewing purpose.



Like I said, you can view previews in IrfanView.
If you want the full image, maybe you can try out Tuxybuzz's software.

Rumour has it that at Chelsea, players will have to start paying for their lunches out of their pockets. Abram is running short of money.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2008)

Drogba banned for 3 matches
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1940669.ece
SAF banned for 2 matches
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1944438.ece


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> SAF banned
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1944438.ece


----------



## red_devil (Nov 19, 2008)

WALCOTT out for  3 months due to a shoulder injury ! 
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1945365.ece


poor ol' Arsene


----------



## Rahim (Nov 19, 2008)

@wisecrab: It should be like this



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Drogba banned for 3 matches
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1940669.ece
> SAF banned for 2 matches
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1944438.ece


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2008)

^^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2008)

These useless friendlies have always caused serious injuries to our players As if Walcott didn't have enough shoulder troubles lately.

I can think of a man who is eying his return to the first team in the absence of Walcott


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 19, 2008)

Capello has said that those who keep missing these friendlies will be out of the World Cup team. He won't follow this rule IMO. He can't afford to keep the big names out of the World Cup squad. If he does so criticism will rain in on him.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 19, 2008)

more than criticism, defeats will start raining on england..you cant possibly keep out your stars and expect to win the world cup..


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyway, I just can't wait to watch the WC in full swing next year.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 19, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Anyway, I just can't wait to watch the WC in full swing next year.



 u v time machine? its still 2008 here!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Anyway, I just can't wait to watch the WC in full swing next year.


+1
This is gonna be a great WC


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 19, 2008)

iinfi said:


> u v time machine? its still 2008 here!!



lol I said I'm looking forward to watch it *next year*

Maybe Google needs to introduce their Goggles service for forums as well


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 19, 2008)

beta testing said:


> lol I said I'm looking forward to watch it *next year*
> 
> Maybe Google needs to introduce their Goggles service for forums as well



Err... Next year will be 2009. The next football WC is in 2010 in South Africa...


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh yeah. Maybe I was the one drunk. I thought this year was 2009. Maybe all that FIFA 09 playing put that in my head. 

And I'm feeling sleepy.... yawn.... good night.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 19, 2008)

beta testing said:


> OMaybe all that FIFA 09 playing put that in my head.



Oh yes, that can very well be a reason


----------



## iinfi (Nov 20, 2008)

he he ..... its still 2008 ... and u went into 2009 .. thats why i asked whether you v time machine?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, it's really the fault of all those developers, for releasing their products in advance 
FIFA 09, PES 2009, KIS 2009, NIS 2009, etc
I think I even wrote the year as 2009 in my school notebooks


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 20, 2008)

i found this one on the net..
Q: Did you hear that the British Post Office has just recalled their latest stamps?
A: Well, they had photos of Manchester United players on them - folk couldn't figure out which side to spit on.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> i found this one on the net..
> Q: Did you hear that the British Post Office has just recalled their latest stamps?
> A: Well, they had photos of Manchester United players on them - folk couldn't figure out which side to spit on.


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## red_devil (Nov 21, 2008)

Gallas to be stripped off his captaincy !!


source : *the sun* 



> WILLIAM GALLAS is set to be stripped of the Arsenal captaincy after an explosive attack on his players tore the Gunners apart.
> Boss Arsene Wenger reacted furiously yesterday after Gallas:
> * Claimed Theo Walcott and Robin Van Persie fought at half-time in the 4-4 draw against bitter rivals Spurs.
> * Revealed a senior Arsenal player “insults” team-mates during games.
> ...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2008)

n6300 said:


> Gallas to be stripped off his captaincy !!
> 
> 
> source : *the sun*


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

It's been a downhill journey for Gallas ever since he left Chelsea. He was a class defender back then.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2008)

Serves him right for leaving our team *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Serves him right for leaving our team *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif



Gallas wanted to play in central defence, but Mourinho almost always played him at full-back. He was great there as well, but finally decided enough was enough. Fair play to him, he was good for us while he was here. There were rumours that he had threatened to score own-goals if he wasn't allowed to leave, but no one will ever know the truth. *forums.maxima.org/images/smilies/nopity.gif


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 21, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> . There were rumours that he had threatened to score own-goals if he wasn't allowed to leave, but no one will ever know the truth. *forums.maxima.org/images/smilies/nopity.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2008)

I dont care now*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


>


Welcome to the footie world


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 21, 2008)

Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger will not strip William Gallas of the captaincy following his outburst about his team-mates' lack of courage. (The Guardian)

Seriously, these newspapers are proven wrong most of the time. I wonder how it'll turn out this time. If not Gallas, then who'll be the captain? Hmm... Lemme think.... Eboue?


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 21, 2008)

[OFFTOPIC]
is it possible to subscribe to this forums' threads..as in email subscriptions??i used the subscription option in thread tools but it isnt sending me any mails..

and if gallas is striped,i think fabregas will get the band..even though he's young..


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 21, 2008)

^^The emails will have been sent I think. Check you spam folder.

And BTW, go to User CP> Options, and select the type of email notification you want under the thread subscription mode.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 21, 2008)

ah..i didnt realise that i had given a different email id here..anyways now i'll put em on autoforward..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> [OFFTOPIC]
> is it possible to subscribe to this forums' threads..as in email subscriptions??i used the subscription option in thread tools but it isnt sending me any mails..
> 
> and if gallas is striped,i think fabregas will get the band..even though he's young..


Toure and Almunia are more likely to get the armband then Fab because of their experience.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 21, 2008)

^^What about Eboue?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2008)

He got to ensure his first team place first.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He got to ensure his first team place first.


Awww... That's so sad....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

Fabregas is most likely to be the next Arsenal captain. Toure? Maybe. Almunia? I think he has captained Arsenal once, this season or last season. Or maybe, Gallas will stay as captain.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 21, 2008)

Fabregas>>Young
            >>Talented
             >> Captain?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 21, 2008)

I think Fabregas should play freely now at this young age.
Maybe Arsene will keep Gallas as the captain.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I think Fabregas should play freely now at this young age.
> Maybe Arsene will keep Gallas as the captain.



Arsenal lack leadership at the moment. I don't see too many alternatives - players who could carry the team on their shoulders in times of crisis; hence the mention of Fabregas.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah you're right, they don't have players with leadership qualities now. I understand why you mentioned Fabregas but I don't think he'll make a good captain right now, and I think it's better for Gallas to carry on as captain.

Gallas has the experience, unlike the others, he just needs to discipline himself.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2008)

Errm... Do we actually care who captains Arsenal? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 21, 2008)

perhaps gallas might as well improve after handing over the captaincy..perhaps HE will play a bit more freely and be back to his chelsea best..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2008)

*GALLAS STRIPPED OF CAPTAINCY*



> William Gallas' future at Arsenal has been thrown into doubt following reports from France that he has been stripped of the captaincy and dropped for the trip to Manchester City.
> 
> The 31-year-old centre-back has revealed rifts in the Gunners dressing room, a blazing row during the interval of the 4-4 draw with rivals Tottenham and a problem with an unnamed team-mate unsettling Arsene Wenger's squad.....



Ohhh... That was fast!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2008)

It did not happen until official site announces new captain.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 22, 2008)

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=JRdH7fiem5U
a similar video was shown in sportscenter tdy.... never seen something like this ... more dangerous than delap throwin


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It did not happen until official site announces new captain.



Yeah. With matters like these, some sites are quick to jump to petty conclusions. The real truth will be revealed on the official site. As of now, there's no such news on the official site.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Errm... Do we actually care who captains Arsenal? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 22, 2008)

iinfi said:


> *in.youtube.com/watch?v=JRdH7fiem5U
> a similar video was shown in sportscenter tdy.... never seen something like this ... more dangerous than delap throwin


yes i saw it too..its awesome..esp the one that hits the other persons head..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2008)

There are some reports(from trusted Arsenal blogs,not THE SUN)that Fabregas will be made captain against Chelsea next week.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 22, 2008)

ok so be it..i guess its enough of 'guess the captain'..


----------



## red_devil (Nov 22, 2008)

i dont care about Arsenal captain... heck i wouldn't mind Arsene Wenger himself playing for Arsenal. All i hope for is Arsenal to beat Chelsea 

We are 8 points (with a game in hand) behind Chelsea and as long as they lose, i really dont care much !!

PS:- 1 question  : how big a role does the captain have in football ?? AFAIK, it is certainly not even anywhere near the role of the captain in cricket.
Managers make the substitutions, managers do the team talk at half time etc ...so its basically a managers team. Since Arsene Wenger isn't going to leave, it shouldn't make much difference as to who the captain would be.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2008)

The role of the captain is to keep the dressing room united and protect his players.Sadly Gallas has done exactly the opposite


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree, as a captain, Gallas hasn't done what he's supposed to do. Last year's game against Birmingham was the turning point of the season for the Gunners. Eduardo got injured, and Gallas fumed on the pitch, bore holes in one of the adboards. That put down the team morale.

But still, I don't see how Fabregas can be a good captain. I just can't imagine him with the captain's armband. He looks so intimidated on the pitch. He looks as if he may cry any moment.
If I was Wenger, I'd probably make Almunia the captain again.

Anyway, I can't wait for derby day, I want to watch Terry dominating Wenger's kids when they come forward to attack.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2008)

beta testing said:


> But still, I don't see how Fabregas can be a good captain. I just can't imagine him with the captain's armband. He looks so intimidated on the pitch. He looks as if he may cry any moment.



THIS is why Fabregas should be Arsenal captain:

*i8.tinypic.com/80npfdw.gif

You need to click the link. Be patient, let the image load. It shouldn't take more than a couple of minutes.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 22, 2008)

please people..enough of this captain thing..


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> THIS is why Fabregas should be Arsenal captain:
> 
> *i8.tinypic.com/80npfdw.gif
> 
> You need to click the link. Be patient, let the image load. It shouldn't take more than a couple of minutes.



Care to explain what it's all about?
I'm too impatient right now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Care to explain what it's all about?
> I'm too impatient right now.



Fabregas' leadership qualities and how he protects his teammates.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2008)

You remember how he beat the crap out of Lampard in CC final?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

lol

He's a coward really. He wouldn't dare touch Kieran Richardson.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2008)

1-0 down


----------



## red_devil (Nov 22, 2008)

half time :

man city 1- arsenal 0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2008)

3-0
Humiliation

Liverpool and Chelsea drawing are some consolation,I hope that Wenger solves the dressing room problems quickly.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2008)

Newcastle United came in a bus and parked the bus in front of goal. Utterly frustrating for us. Still top of the pile though!

Arsenal are out of the title race, methinks.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 22, 2008)

Arsenal are definitely out..
and 0-0..so many chances..so many of them..i'd have been less surprised had it been 10-0..
but we're still top..thanks to fulham..

and yes who finally was Arsenal Captain??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2008)

Almunia,Fabregas was suspended for this game.


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2008)

Crap...


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

Once again, 0-0 with so many missed chances. I've been saying this all along, we make many chances, but we fail to convert them. .


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 22, 2008)

^^newcastle played chelsea..
manu play aston villa..and HT Aston Villa 0 - 0 Man Utd


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

lol I'm really sleepy... I'm known to make goof ups like this... I had Villa in my mind, but when I typed it on the keyboard, it turned out to be Newcastle...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2008)

A day of draws!!!!

*Aston Villa 0-0 ManU*

This is turning out to be a good weekend after all!!


----------



## red_devil (Nov 23, 2008)

0 - 0 

all the big clubs failed to score and only arsenal conceded goals !!


----------



## iinfi (Nov 23, 2008)

this is not a good performance ... no point winning one match 5-0 and not scoring in the next...
with this kinda finishing we r gona make it difficult for ourselves in the Champion's League


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow some weekend this has been.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33a.gif
.
.
.
.
.

..

..

..
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

Great weekend...
At the top we stay


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2008)

iinfi said:


> this is not a good performance ... no point winning one match 5-0 and not scoring in the next...
> with this kinda finishing we r gona make it difficult for ourselves in the Champion's League



I'm eagerly waiting for January. Some players will be offloaded then and they will be replaced by hopefully better players. But we're still very strong; all we need is a player who can unlock stubborn defences. There was one who was supposed to be coming to Stamford Bridge, but his money-grabbing agent gave him the wrong directions. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21a.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'm eagerly waiting for January. Some players will be offloaded then and they will be replaced by hopefully better players. But we're still very strong; all we need is a player who can unlock stubborn defences. There was one who was supposed to be coming to Stamford Bridge, but his money-grabbing agent gave him the wrong directions. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21a.gif


cough...Robinho...cough


----------



## red_devil (Nov 23, 2008)

looks like Scholari hasn't given up yet on Robinho 

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1961418.ece

<yeah yeah its from THE SUN>


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> cough...Robinho...cough



Yup. And as a reward, Robinho sacked his agent after a few days. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 23, 2008)

he did??great..see i know he snubbed chelsea but I like him as a player..I'd have loved seeing him play at SB..


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

He's doing really well the Man City right now. So he won't have any regrets about not having joined Chelsea.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Yup. And as a reward, Robinho sacked his agent after a few days. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


Now we know his worth in MC 



tuxybuzz said:


> he did??great..see i know he snubbed chelsea but I like him as a player..I'd have loved seeing him play at SB..


Me too. But it aint going to happen any time soon


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

^^Who knows it may never happen.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ yeah especially with chelsea running out of roman's $$ , chances of Robinho moving to CFC is really low...

{and it most certainly wont happen this jan..}


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm not talking about the money. Robinho has blend in well there, and he will want to stay.

And don't worry, we'll offload some players in Jan to make some quick money. Hopefully, we'll bring in some good new players as well. We need to bring in some quality striker in particular.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 23, 2008)

^^definitely..Anelka's hot right now..but we dont know when he'd run out of steam..drogba is injury and ANTIC prone..Di Santo is a prospect..but i still think he's too young to play lone striker..


----------



## iinfi (Nov 24, 2008)

robinho's finish was top class. best goal of the week ahead of glen johnson's blinder.

btw howz that Gomes is still in the starting 11 each weekend?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 24, 2008)

iinfi said:


> btw howz that Gomes is still in the starting 11 each weekend?



Coz they've only got an untested youngster and an old Spanish goalie as backup 

*Fabregas named Arsenal captain*



> William Gallas will return to the Arsenal squad for Tuesday night's Champions League clash with Dynamo Kiev at the Emirates Stadium, but has been replaced as captain by Cesc Fabregas.
> The controversial defender was axed from the trip to Manchester City on Saturday, which Arsene Wenger's men lost 3-0 as their Barclays Premier League title hopes were dealt another blow, after publicly making critical remarks about the team and questioning their fighting spirit.
> However, Wenger - who named goalkeeper Manuel Almunia his captain at Eastlands - maintained former Chelsea defender Gallas, 31, still had a future at the club.
> Although the Arsenal manager refused to discuss the reasons behind the player's absence, Wenger confirmed Gallas would be reinstated, but not in a leadership role on Tuesday night.
> ...



I told you so. 

*img490.imageshack.us/img490/4954/bumpwt8.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 24, 2008)

Following all this, Gallas has been revolting, and he's even threatened to stop playing Football. Really, he should just play and hope to make up for his past mistakes. That way, when he retires, the people will have at least some amount of respect for him. He shouldn't take any hasty decisions.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2008)

"I do not think I have to especially explain why I make the decisions, but it is a permanent thing." 
lol 
Captain Fab will take Arsenal to the silverware era again 8)


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 24, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Captain Fab will take Arsenal to the silverware era again 8)



I dunno maybe in the years to come, but definitely not in the PL this season.


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2008)

When is Eduardo coming back to play??

I'm totally cut from the world of internet and television these days.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2008)

16 Dec. is the date.
He'll play for reserves against Portsmouth.


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2008)

Next is Arsenal vs Chelsea?? I'm on Dial-up and pages are taking ages to load.

If yes, then we'll have to win that game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2008)

Next game is Arsenal vs. Kiev tonight in CL.Arsenal vs Chelsea is on sunday.


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2008)

^^ Thanx.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 25, 2008)

^^whats wrong??


----------



## iinfi (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ he simply cant see Arsenal  play ... i mean ....


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> ^^whats wrong??


Well, the On/Off button of my router got kaput. As it was out of warranty, it couldn't be replaced and the guy from which I had bought says that it will have to be repaired. So, it has been sent for the repairs and will be back in a week.  And as far as TV is concerned, thats not mine.  I watch TV on my computer and the adapter of the TV tuner box got screwed too. 



iinfi said:


> ^^ he simply cant see Arsenal  play ... i mean ....


Well, I'm not like those Chel$ea supporters (intended towards you) who simply started to support their club Chel$ea when they saw Chelsea winning the Premier League for the first time and getting renowned players with $$$.  Well, I don't know whether I'm right or wrong (in case of you), but this is mostly true for most of the Chel$ea fans with whom I've met. 

I started supporting Arsenal, when my dad asked me, "For which club you want to play?" and I replied, "Arsenal!". I know that I'll not be able to play for them, but still I can support them.

Arsenal lost the games against Villa & Manchester City, I perhaps waited about 2 hours for the highlights to load for the Manchester City game and watch them.

And if you still think that I can't watch my team loosing or playing pathetically, let me tell you that I've got my exam the very next day and I'm awake to see whether Zee/Ten Sports will air the game or not and I'll watch it if it is aired.

==============
Just another info:
If you're in emergency , and you want to connect to internet using Dial-up, then following may help you:
Username: *register@sify*
Password: *password*
Phone number: *172306*

The above information is actually to connect for just registering with Sify Online, but other sites are accessible too. 

BSNL Netone only allows you to connect to their Registration portal, but Sify people are dumber than BSNL... You can browse everything.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2008)

Gallas just got a goal disallowed Awww..

Bendtner puts Arsenal through to the next round 
btw. whats with the pink shoes and putting the shirt off after the goal 
ManUre drew again lol


----------



## red_devil (Nov 26, 2008)

Man U drew 0 -0  again


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2008)

Lol Bendtner got carried away after scoring. 

Anyhow, we're through.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, and ManU are through as well anyway. It's up to us to win today. We just have to win today.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well well well!! Ten Sports is gonna show Bordeaux vs Chelsea LIVE tonight!!! Starts at 12:30, so keep a cuppa coffee ready! 

*www.tensports.com/TVSchedule.php?country=TENI


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> so keep a cuppa coffee ready!


Chelsea fans will need a ton of caffeine :yawn:


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 26, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chelsea fans will need a ton of caffeine :yawn:



Yeah, riiiiight. I shall respond to this after the game is over. 
I wonder how Arsenal fans managed to stay awake yesterday until the end.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:
			
		

> And if you still think that I can't watch my team loosing or playing pathetically, let me tell you that I've got my exam the very next day and I'm awake to see whether Zee/Ten Sports will air the game or not and I'll watch it if it is aired.


^^ all the best for ur exam..


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 27, 2008)

Everyone else except us are clearly through to the next round.
We drew and Lamps got sent off.
We just have to win against Cluj  now. And it would be nice if Roma beat Bordeaux.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 27, 2008)

Completely disjointed performance. Hardly any of the players turned up for the game. We were overshadowed by Bordeaux for long periods during the match. Gourcuff was brilliant for them. Anelka's goal was very, very well-taken. In the end, calamitous defending gave away an absolutely cheap goal from a corner. Who the hell was supposed to be marking Diarra? They all stood still, just like that Panucci goal in the last game against Roma!! Lampard got sent off for a second yellow, although his first yellow card was a bit harsh. We'll need to beat Cluj at home and this was not what was needed at all.

Oh, and before I forget, I don't want to see Drogba wearing the Chelsea shirt again. He is not fit to wear the shirt any more. He had about 40 minutes to make an impact and what did he do? Nothing, absolutely nothing. He looked disinterested, didn't chase any defenders down or show any desire to play for the club that pays his hefty wages. If he doesn't want to stay, he can very well sod off to wherever he wants.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2008)

Carry on this form to Sunday


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 27, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Carry on this form to Sunday



Hopefully, we won't.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 27, 2008)

Iam starting to doubt Drogba's commitment towards chelsea...i wouldnt be least surprised or dissappointed if he moves out in January..Anelka has been playing well..and seems much more committed..
btw..If Bordeaux win we could still have the top spot..a draw to will make Roma champions..and a win for roma will ensure our qual..but I really want chelsea to qualify on its own..by beating Cluj..


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Completely disjointed performance. Hardly any of the players turned up for the game. We were overshadowed by Bordeaux for long periods during the match. Gourcuff was brilliant for them. Anelka's goal was very, very well-taken. In the end, calamitous defending gave away an absolutely cheap goal from a corner. Who the hell was supposed to be marking Diarra? They all stood still, just like that Panucci goal in the last game against Roma!! Lampard got sent off for a second yellow, although his first yellow card was a bit harsh. We'll need to beat Cluj at home and this was not what was needed at all.
> 
> Oh, and before I forget, I don't want to see Drogba wearing the Chelsea shirt again. He is not fit to wear the shirt any more. He had about 40 minutes to make an impact and what did he do? Nothing, absolutely nothing. He looked disinterested, didn't chase any defenders down or show any desire to play for the club that pays his hefty wages. If he doesn't want to stay, he can very well sod off to wherever he wants.



Stop moaning & your post-match analysis.  I'm on GPRS & I don't have time to go through your post. Just post the end result/score. Thats it.



iinfi said:


> ^^ all the best for ur exam..



Thank you.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 27, 2008)

BTW, I read this on The Chelsea Blog yesterday- *thechelseablog.wordpress.com/2008/11/26/has-drogba-gone-too-far-this-time/

Really, we need a better striker. The rest of the team is all good, we just have to defend a bit better. Benzema would be a nice addition that I'd like. Or maybe even Tevez hopefully. He's a great player who plays enthusiastically throughout the match, and he's got strength as well. Mario Balotelli Barwuah of Inter is another talented youngster with an instinct for scoring and he's got good finishing.

Oh, and best of luck for your exams Gagan.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Stop moaning & your post-match analysis.  I'm on GPRS & I don't have time to go through your post. Just post the end result/score. Thats it.



Eh? I wrote what I wanted to and I will write what I want to, not to mention how much I want to write. If you're on GPRS, too bad for you. 

Gagan's got exams? Best of luck, mate!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 28, 2008)

Haha
Tony Adams' Pompey full of ex-gunners are owning Milan 2-0  Even Kanu scored 

F**k I jinxed them


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2008)

Portsmouth 2-2 AC Milan 

(UEFA Cup)


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Eh? I wrote what I wanted to and I will write what I want to, not to mention how much I want to write.


I wasn't being rude BTW. I just posted as if I was angry but I wasn't. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> If you're on GPRS, too bad for you.


Sadly yes! 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Gagan's got exams? Best of luck, mate!!


Thanx a lot  and today they've finished. But, my modem is still not with me. It has gone for repairs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I wasn't being rude BTW. I just posted as if I was angry but I wasn't.



Heck, no offence taken! 
Now get your modem back ASAP!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 28, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Heck, no offence taken!
> Now get your modem back ASAP!!



 +1 Get your modem back, and then maybe you can host a UrT server for us. Even I'll host on some days. Sadly, my exams will be beginning in the 2nd week of December so I won't be playing very frequently during that period.


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Heck, no offence taken!
> Now get your modem back ASAP!!





beta testing said:


> +1 Get your modem back, and then maybe you can host a UrT server for us. Even I'll host on some days. Sadly, my exams will be beginning in the 2nd week of December so I won't be playing very frequently during that period.


OK, I got my friend's modem and I'll host @ 8pm. Do check out the Urban Terror thread.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 28, 2008)

Beckenbauer says he'll let podlski go for 15M..Chelsea do need a striker..and i personally would love to see podolski at SB..
the money is an issue but i guess we'll be making some by selling players..


----------



## red_devil (Nov 28, 2008)

^ and whom would u sell ?? Drogba likely .. but anyone else???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 28, 2008)

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/triple-injury-boost-ahead-of-trip-to-chelsea
Adebayor,Sagna and Nasri fit for Chelsea game 
rip to chelsea lol


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 28, 2008)

@n6300
if drogba were to go..he'd fetch us enough money for poldi..and plus scolari will still get 10M from the board..and some players like Ferreira might leave..malouda has been poor lately and mourinho is sort of interested in him..



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/triple-injury-boost-ahead-of-trip-to-chelsea
> Adebayor,Sagna and Nasri fit for Chelsea game
> rip to chelsea lol


well..we have joey,ballack,deco and lampard all available..and plus YOU have GALLAS..


----------



## red_devil (Nov 28, 2008)

> Manchester United have secured a work permit for Zoran Tosic.
> 
> The 21-year-old Partisan Belgrade winger was linked with the Reds in various UK papers last weekend and the club can now confirm the application for his work permit has been successful. No transfer can be completed until 1 January.
> 
> ...



replacement for Giggs ? or Ronaldo (if he goes to RM) i dont know... but might just be the competition required for NANI.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 29, 2008)

Lukas podolski and Bastian Schweinsteiger for Drogba and Kalou. i feel malouda is better than kalou


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> @n6300
> if drogba were to go..he'd fetch us enough money for poldi..and plus scolari will still get 10M from the board..and some players like Ferreira might leave..malouda has been poor lately and mourinho is sort of interested in him..
> 
> 
> well..we have joey,ballack,deco and lampard all available..and plus YOU have GALLAS..


hahaha Gallas would put his body on the line against the blue scum  Unlike a certain Cashly Cole who will be thinking about ManCity just because of 5-10 more bucks lol



n6300 said:


> replacement for Giggs ? or Ronaldo (if he goes to RM) i dont know... but might just be the competition required for NANI.


The genuine successor to Ryan Giggs is Aaron Ramsey which,fortunately,wears red and white


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 29, 2008)

^^ lol... nice thing said abt C(a)shly Cole... :grrr...: i think he will certainly make a desperate move to Man City...for "thoda more  paisa ka bheek" offer..lol...


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 29, 2008)

iinfi said:


> Lukas podolski and Bastian Schweinsteiger for Drogba and Kalou. i feel malouda is better than kalou



We musn't sell Kalou. He's got an instinct for scoring goals and that always helps. With time, he'll grow up to be a good player. The only thing about him which irritates me is he gets offside a lot. He's said that he likes Chelsea a lot, and would like to continue despite  getting lesser number of games to play.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 29, 2008)

^^absolutely...even I dont think Kalou should go..he's got potential...i was a huge admirer of malouda but seriously barring one or two appearances  he hasnt shown anything..plus he's a bit too selfish even by striker standards..so i wouldnt mind him leaving..


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah Malouda hasn't been doin much ever since Avram Grant came to SB.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 29, 2008)

^^
i dont think malouda played even 5 games before grant came in..so when did he do well??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 29, 2008)

On current form, Malouda is way better than both Kalou and Joe Cole. Kalou has had potential in him since the past 2 years, but till date his finishing is absolutely woeful.  Joe Cole is simply out of form, so he's not such a big problem. If my guess is correct, none of these players (Kalou & Malouda) will depart in January because we are already short of personnel. However, Drogba might just pack his bags and leave.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 30, 2008)

What time is the match today?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 30, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> What time is the match today?



9:25PM kickoff, I think...


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 30, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> What time is the match today?



 Kick- off is at 16:00 BST. So, that would be around 9:30 IST.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 30, 2008)

SUPER SUNDAY today 

my prediction :

Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal

Man Utd 2-1 Man City.

( lets see how far this one can be true  )

any prediction from the others ?

(btw, Where is @Rahimveron ?? haven't seen him around for a long time)

AND ::


18:55 --- Manchester City vs. Manchester United

21:25 ---  Chelsea vs. Arsenal

both on ESPN


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 30, 2008)

Man City 0-1 Man Utd

Ronaldo sent off   

Amazing last few minutes, esp. Joe Hart rushing back to make a save


----------



## red_devil (Nov 30, 2008)

watched the game...in the end 10 of us were good enough for city  

and Ronaldo sent off (2nd yellow) for using his hands instead of his head...i couldn't exactly make out (bad stream  ) but wasn't he pushed in the back ??


and my prediction ( 2-1 utd) came wrong.. but hope chelsea lose to arsenal today... we need a 4 horse race (mathematically, atleast  )

oh and the last save the GK just got  lucky  ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 30, 2008)

n6300 said:


> watched the game...in the end 10 of us were good enough for city
> 
> and Ronaldo sent off (2nd yellow) for using his hands instead of his head...i couldn't exactly make out (bad stream  ) but wasn't he pushed in the back ??
> 
> ...



No push. He was gesturing that he heard a whistle. 
And the GK was lucky, but if Giggs had shot at the first opportunity instead of passing it to Rooney, it could have been a goal.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 30, 2008)

^ ooohh 
yeah giggs should have taken a shot instead of passing.. but i guess his brain didn't trust the power in his foot  but finally it is 3 points in the bag.. lets improve GD against weaker teams 

anways, i was very impressed by Rafael Da Silva's performance.. he played really well against Robinho


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 30, 2008)

i fired up my opera mini just for this..  
yahoooo!!  
 thanks djouro


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2008)

Own goal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 30, 2008)

What a dive by Denilson!!!


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 30, 2008)

^^omg..yes..he had a nice chance..could have done something..but then i guess he's been seeing "THE RONALDO FILES"..

wtf???????????????????????????????
referee wake up..that was about a foot off..


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2008)

RVP...!


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 30, 2008)

omg :-O :-O
nooooooooooo....

2-0..
theres still time..I never thought i'd say this..

no..this really shouldnt have happened..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lost at home again... 
No point in moaning, we ran out of luck. For about 60 minutes we had them on the backfoot, then an offside goal and we're 2-1 down a few minutes later.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 30, 2008)

that offeside ruined the game..but then iam not moaning..chelsea did become a bit complacent..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 30, 2008)

Complacency? I don't think so, not this time. The goal that we conceded was totally against the run of play. Even then we were dominating them. Then again, such things happen in football. Time to move on.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2008)

W0000000000000000000000000000000000000t
Here Comes The Trolling

Wenger>scolari
Gallas>cashley
Eboue>malouda


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 30, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Eboue>malouda



I just might agree with this one.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2008)

Cashley Cole still has that cell phone in there?lol seems like he was getting calls


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 30, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I just might agree with this one.


yes me too..


----------



## iinfi (Dec 1, 2008)

poor second half performance by the full backs.
kalou cant take the responsibility to have a shy at the goal even frm jus outside the box. why kalou started instead of malouda is beyond me. why was mikel taken off? after that the game was completely with Arsenal.
neway ... congrats gunners ....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ 

yup, thanx to everyone here who is proud of our team.. ARSENAL.... 
-------
But to tell u frankly, wen djouro made a OG i jus switched OFF my TV and wen to dinner, then switched it back on jus 10 secs b4 Van Persie netted his 2nd and i was like  omg...  it was jus 1-1 and as i switched ON, we are a goal up at 2-1 !!!!  i was like screaming, jumping and punching the air (the exact same way as Arsene Wenger).. 

and my mom was like... wat ??? another bomb blast ??? (feel really sorry for the ppl though  ) and i said naa. its my fav team (Arsenal) in my fav color (RED) at a hopeless ground (Stamford Brg, coz not many hv won there and Arsenal last beat Chelsea in Feb, 2004)..  beating the hell out of these Blues..lol...

GO arsenal go..go..go...... Arsenal for Life and a true Gunnerrific 
----------

Btw, getting Ronaldo sent off (for that silliest of jumps and a hand ball) was really hilarious coz the other night wen Man U were playing Villareal (in CL)... Ronaldo over reacted wen a player of Villareal jus touched his neck..so he sort of got taste of his own medicine.. lol...
and 
that last ball save from GK Joe Hart was jus awesome with an equally brilliant sight on goal attempt from Rooney..     :applauses:
--------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2008)

Someone is angry
*link.brightcove.com/services/link/bcpid958992159/bctid3560786001


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2008)

Where are the  Betas & the crabs?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the feeling that things would have been different had Drogba played.Our defense has still a long way to go and Denilson disappointed once again.We should really play Eboue on the wing when he gets fit.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 1, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I have the feeling that things would have been different had Drogba played.Our defense has still a long way to go and Denilson disappointed once again.We should really play Eboue on the wing when he gets fit.



Drogba has only himself to blame. What an idiot!


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 1, 2008)

^^absolutely..he isnt determined anymore..the same thing happened to gerrard..in fact he got hit by a cigarrete lighter..but he was sane enough..unlike drogba..


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Where are the  Betas & the crabs?


Well, at that time, sleeping.

This really shouldn't have happened. An offside goal that wasn't denied, coupled with some bad luck, and we lost at home again. I remember last season, when Drogba led us to victory, but this time, he's made himself unavailable at an important time, which reminds me of the CL final. Enough is enough, we need to bring in a pair of fresh legs to replace him. We just can't afford to drop any more points. Liv'pool will go to the top after today's game, and we'll be 3 points behind them. Still, there're many games remaining and we have the talent to win these games.

BTW, it was really annoying this morning in school. A bunch of part time Arsenal fans jumping in at my face and yelling- "Chelsea lost! Arsenal won!".


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Where are the  Betas & the crabs?



I saw the first half, then went to sleep as I had an exam today.
You'll were just plain lucky 
Hoping now for a very improbable miracle today 

Drogba has done enough damage, I'm seething with disgust now, lets sell him at the transfer window and look out for a better player. Period.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 1, 2008)

Kya! Chelsea haar gayaaa.......


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 1, 2008)

:/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Kya! Chelsea haar gayaaa.......


RVPd lol

You remember last time when Drogba scored against us?3 Chelsea players were off side and RVP himself said he got 2 perfectly fine goals disallowed then.Guess its Karma.Anyway Chelsea had just 1 shot on target which is poor really.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Scolari considering new strike partnership?*



> 23 year old Rennes striker Jimmy Briand is reported to be the man Luiz Felipe Scolari has his eye on this week, with £15million suggested as the price-tag attached.  Briand is being tipped to become one of France’s top strikers for the future, with comparisons favourably drawn with Thierry Henry. Briand played for the French under-21s and made his senior debut for his national side against Romania in October this year....


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2008)

It was really nice to see RVP replying to the interviewer that, "It wasn't my day, it was OUR day and it is WE who have won."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Scolari considering new strike partnership?*


Scolari clearly has his January targets(like Jose last year) but Abram looks to have run out of the funds for Chelsea,finally.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 1, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Scolari clearly has his January targets(like Jose last year) but Abram looks to have run out of the funds for Chelsea,finally.



Things are seldom what they seem.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2008)

Well we saw that in Jan. 2007.Jose was desperate to buy CBs to but Roman refused.This caused PL to slip away from Chelsea eventually.
Same is happening here.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 1, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Well we saw that in Jan. 2007.Jose was desperate to buy CBs to but Roman refused.This caused PL to slip away from Chelsea eventually.
> Same is happening here.



By that time the relationship between Mourinho and Roman had deteriorated to a great extent. Also, Jose wanted to bring in Ben Haim, for whom Bolton were demanding 10 million Pounds!! We got him for free the next year and what a sucess he turned out to be. 

Scolari had asked for only 2 players when he took the job - Deco & Robinho. He got only one. On top of that, we've not been able to field our best team consistently over a period of time coz someone or the other keeps getting injured. So whatever that mug Kenyon says, we will be bringing in reinforcements in January.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*RONALDO CLAIMS HE HEARD RICHARDS SHOUT*
*images.football365.com/08/11/146/272137.gif


> Cristiano Ronaldo has provided a *fourth explanation* for his bizarre handball during the Manchester derby on Sunday....



*By the way, the diving diva is the new European Footballer of the Year.*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CHELSEA PLAYERS WANT MALOUDA OUT - REPORT*



> Senior Chelsea players are reported to want Florent Malouda of the team and Wayne Bridge played on the left side instead.
> 
> According to The Independent, 'the consensus is that Malouda, who joined from Lyons for £16.5m last year, and Didier Drogba, injured then suspended, have failed to pull their weight of late.' ...


----------



## red_devil (Dec 2, 2008)

Pool draw their home match against hammers..

Pool goto top of table 1 point ahead of chelsea.... top of table is getting interesting...


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 2, 2008)

We've got West Ham to thanks for this. I didn't watch the game, but I can't believe it. Whatever they did, they've done well. Now, Liv'pool are just a point ahead of us. I can hear myself and Abhishek singing- "Back to the top we go". 

And yeah, Ronaldo scoops the best player award. 
He's joined the league of legends now. Yet another reason to swell his big head.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2008)

Be prepared to be dazzled by Arsenal youngsters as the CC returns tonight.
Arsenal vs Burnley(Remember Chelsea?)


----------



## red_devil (Dec 3, 2008)

DAZZLED ???


the score at 64 mins is BURNLEY 2 -  0 ARSENAL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2008)

OMG their GK is having the best game of his life.
CC lost 

What is Ferguson doing there?If he came to be dazzled by the Arsenal youth he probably chose a wrong game


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 3, 2008)

n6300 said:


> DAZZLED ???
> 
> 
> the score at 64 mins is BURNLEY 2 -  0 ARSENAL


I think the correct word would be "dazed" or "pwned" 
Where are the guns and the 888s now?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners came down to earth with a big thud


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2008)

Time to loan out Bendtner


----------



## red_devil (Dec 3, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> OMG their GK is having the best game of his life.
> CC lost



this is what your manager had to say on the same issue :


> "We had plenty of chances but when you do not score, you really have to ask yourself  why.
> "You can praise their keeper but also question our strikers. We had six  one-on-ones with their keeper and did not score with any of them.
> “In front of goal, you have to be much more clinical than we were.






Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What is Ferguson doing there?If he came to be dazzled by the Arsenal youth he probably chose a wrong game



lol  Fergie must have come there to have a good laugh looking at some kids getting pwned 




thewisecrab said:


> I think the correct word would be "dazed" or "pwned"
> Where are the guns and the 888s now?



 i was only repeating what Arsenal_gunners said in the post before mine.... 

btw, @Arsenal_gunners,  were u dazzled by their performance or dazed or did you have a sense of getting "pwned" after your game last night ?? 

AND

paul scholes is set to return tonight in our CC match against Blackburn


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 3, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I can hear myself and Abhishek singing- "Back to the top we go".



For how long?


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 3, 2008)

digitized said:


> For how long?


Hopefully, after coming to the top, we'll stay there.


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Be prepared to be dazzled by Arsenal youngsters as the CC returns tonight.
> Arsenal vs Burnley(Remember Chelsea?)


Sure, I was dazzled all right. 
Now, where are teh Gagans and teh ashu888ashu888s?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Be prepared to be dazzled by Arsenal youngsters as the CC returns tonight.
> Arsenal vs Burnley(Remember Chelsea?)



Hardy har har!! 

*THUD*

What was that sound? Oops! Someone came crashing back to earth!!  

Now, do you remember Burnley? Remember? 

There goes your only realistic chance of any silverware this season.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 3, 2008)

roflmao
Abhishek you've just made my day!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Hardy har har!!
> 
> *THUD*
> 
> ...


Hahaha look who is talking,they beat you at the Bridge with Scolari playing senior players LOL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Hahaha look who is talking,they beat you at the Bridge with Scolari playing senior players LOL



Yeah, yeah, yeah, as expected, you're unable to stomach the defeat. 

You were the one predicting a 'dazzling' performance from Arsenal FC, weren't you? This certainly wasn't in the script, was it?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2008)

lol CC is done and dusted,the kids got their football for the season.
I was just telling Chelsea fans to be quiet about Burnley beating others


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2008)

It seems Arsenal_Gunners & K@aw fighting over who got  hit on the temple and who got the low-blow 


BTW whats your name Arsenal_Gunners & beta_testing?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> lol CC is done and dusted,the kids got their football for the season.
> I was just telling Chelsea fans to be quiet about Burnley beating others



In the record-boooks, it will be written 'Burnley 2-0 Arsenal FC' and not 'Burnley 2-0 Bunch of Arsenal Kids FC'. 



rahimveron said:


> It seems Arsenal_Gunners & K@aw fighting over who got  hit on the temple and who got the low-blow



It's fun to engage in friendly banter once in a while.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2008)

^Haanji yeh masti karne ki umrr hai


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> In the record-boooks, it will be written 'Burnley 2-0 Arsenal FC' and not 'Burnley 2-0 Bunch of Arsenal Kids FC'.


That was in reply to me not being able to digest the defeat.
Btw. no one checks CC record books


----------



## iinfi (Dec 3, 2008)

kaisi masti??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Btw. no one checks CC record books



Should I say, that's a relief?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2008)

For Chelsea?maybe but I don't care if we win the CC or not.The only downside is the kids missing 2 games of the competition.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2008)

^ ^ ^

No, for Arsenal. 
Enough of CC discussion!


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2008)

Lets see what will happen to United against Rovers.


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2008)

CC lost.  We gotta win atleast some silverware this year. 

BTW my modem is back. :>



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Time to loan out Bendtner


I would say to sell him and get some decent striker or DM or CB. 



digitized said:


> For how long?


Some people just come and go which we never come to know!


----------



## red_devil (Dec 4, 2008)

We lead 2-0 in CC 

We WIN 5-3 

Tevez scored 4 goals for us...great performance by him considering his current in-out situation in the first team 
but horrible defending i must say


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 4, 2008)

great performance by UTD.... and exceptional performance by tevez .


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2008)

Who defended like a pony in that match n6300?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 4, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Some people just come and go which we never come to know!



Ya, no one asked you about your nature.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 4, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Who defended like a pony in that match n6300?


everyone.... rafael da silva could be an exception..

Neville started at CB with Evans and they were just not good enough..neville looked so tired by the end of first half itself..and evra who came in for o'shea wasn't good either...his tackle inside the box when we conceded the third goal was so pathetic...if he'd made any contact, it was a sure shot penalty...only rafael with his work rate running up n down on his side was some sorta saving grace!!

the last goal (utd's 5th) from Tevez was soo good  overall a good match to watch for the neutrals 

oh yeah... (apart from our defence) we actually *DAZZLED*


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2008)

^Thanks for that match review


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 4, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Time to loan out Bendtner



I just read this piece on the Internet:



> *Arsenal: A letter from Nike to Nicklas Bendtner*
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Dear Nicklas,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]                    We are writing to you today to inform you that we are terminating the contract that allows you to wear our new Nike Mercurial Vapor Rosa boots[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]At Nike we worked long and hard on the celebrated pink boots and each time we see a player sporting the Rosas all of us here at Nike feel a great sense of pride.....[/FONT]


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2008)

Klaas-Jan Huntelaar Passes Real Madrid Medical.

Juventus Closer To Signing Bayern Munich's Schweinsteiger

@Abhishek: Tere Chelsea ki shopping list mein kaun kaun se players hain?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2008)

Roy Keane is no longer the Sunderland manager
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2003546.ece


----------



## red_devil (Dec 4, 2008)

^^ poor keane after spending that much he couldn't keep the team outta the relegation zone...
and all u chelsea fans, while u are on TheSun, do read this one too..
Why this Drog is driving Chelsea barking mad
and post here to which half you belong


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 4, 2008)

He should move. He's done well in many games and he should be thanked for that. But right now, the time has come for him to leave.
Just yesterday, I read on the BBC gossip column that Villa was inclined to sign with ManC or us. If he does come to us, it'll be a great addition to the side. He's a great clinical finisher who looks to attack. He should do well in our side.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 4, 2008)

Dunno whether this has been posted but anyway:
*Kenyon: Drogba Won't Be Leaving Chelsea*


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 5, 2008)

You just can't believe everything Kenyon says.

Good news for the arses: Eduardo is close to returning. And maybe this is good news for you guys as well: Gallas is set to move to AC Milan in January.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ yeah...TheSun reported that he feelss HUMILIATED 

guess both Arse n Chelski would prefer Gallas n Drogba respectively to quit in Jan !!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 5, 2008)

lol yeah
BTW when I give respect to your team name, I expect you to return the favour.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 6, 2008)

^respect look at the post above my earlier post....

and mate, you'd do well to change ur avtar...TBP might not go well with the mods  
(just my personal opinion)


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 6, 2008)

^^Maybe I don't show much respect to the arses but at least I refer to Manchester United as Man Utd or ManU. So you should have respect for us 
It's TPB by the way D) and I'm not promoting TPB, I'm just showing my love to those guys. 

And all of our mods aren't exactly saints y'know


----------



## Rahim (Dec 6, 2008)

Suddenly Blues want respect!! Time sure is changing,


----------



## red_devil (Dec 6, 2008)

^ 

btw, CC semi final draw..

BURNLEY vs SPURS

MAN UTD vs DERBY

SOURCE : BBC


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 6, 2008)

Derby County should win this one.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2008)

Spuds will win CC to get in Europe and get relegated at the same time


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 6, 2008)

They don't look like they'll get relegated now. Harry won't let them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2008)

All the big 3 teams won,we were unlucky to hit the post 2 times and missed some good chances.

Btw. Eboue had a horrible game.Came as a sub after a long time out and gave the ball away a few times.The fans grilled him and AW took him off.He was almost crying
I know people don't like him but no player should be booed like that.


----------



## Keithxm23 (Dec 6, 2008)

True. Was really very disgusting just as the commentator said. I'm feeling ashamed of the gooners there at the Emirates.

Nevertheless, a good game it was. Lots of chances created. And a clean sheet. That should do us a lot of good.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 6, 2008)

^^So you're an Arsenal fan?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 7, 2008)

I have read that something funny has happened with Christina?Could someone watching the match confirm?


----------



## Keithxm23 (Dec 7, 2008)

@beta testing
Yes I am!

And what a wonderful match at the Old Trafford. Amazing spirit by Sunderland. Sad they couldn't hold on till the end.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 7, 2008)

VIDIC ... tha SAVIOUR !!  

what a game !!some people here on TDF (CFC supporters? ) say teams come in and park a bus in front of goal..when compared to that, Sunderland parked a jumbo jet (or even a Airbus A380 or something) in front of goal yesterday !!

GOD!! almost 97% of the game was played in SUNDERLAND's half...everybody on the pitch except VDS was in their half... such amounts of defensive football... thankfully in the end it was our defender who mattered the most !!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

Nothing great about Vidic's goal. He was lucky to be in that position.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ never said it was great to watch !!

it was good one in the sense  that it fetched us 3 points when in all likelihood we were dropping 2 !!


----------



## Keithxm23 (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah. Lucky Goal. I think Sunderland deserved a point from the game. Considering the tough times their having right now, they deserved something from the game.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah I feel sorry for Sunderland. I kinda liked those guys.

And BTW, Pompey owner Alexandre GAYdamak has put his club up for sale.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 7, 2008)

didn't he buy the club jus 2 years back??


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 7, 2008)

^^close to 3 years back


----------



## red_devil (Dec 7, 2008)

Keithxm23 said:


> Yeah. Lucky Goal. I think Sunderland deserved a point from the game. Considering the tough times their having right now, they deserved something from the game.




dude...if u mean that playing a game with a 1-9-0-1 formation deserves a point then that is no way the right approach!!  they should have had atleast some intent of going forward..or if and when they got the ball, they should have atleast had possession of it rather than giving the ball away cheap and again begin to sit back!!

i  just hope in CL all teams that u guys face play a 1-9-0-1 formation(specially at the bridge) ...then you will understand the true frustration associated with it !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh so Ronlado faked an injury and walked off the pitch without getting subbed!Lol good going Ballon d'Or winner.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2008)

Why such hatred towards Cristiano? If he ever comes in front of you, the first thing you would do is get his autograph!!

Damn i am missing all the matches


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 7, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Why such hatred towards Cristiano? If he ever comes in front of you, the first thing you would do is get his autograph!!
> 
> Damn i am missing all the matches


What?Autograph?His? LOL
No I won't.

Ferguson hates Ronaldo too?
"There was no need for him to come to the bench, though. The best thing is to get treatment straightaway. It was the sensible thing to do."


----------



## Rahim (Dec 7, 2008)

Yah i can understand your reply (sarcasm)


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 7, 2008)

Christiano Ronaldo will become the next Shevchenko, Ronaldinho. (over hyped, over payed and eventually, under performance)


----------



## Rahim (Dec 8, 2008)

^Sigh...Another joins the band. I am sick of this. Bhaiya why not open a Bhawishwaani Shop and dont forget to buy a parrot   Too many fortune-tellers lately.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 8, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Christiano Ronaldo will become the next Shevchenko, Ronaldinho. (over hyped, over payed and eventually, under performance)


----------



## red_devil (Dec 8, 2008)

CLUJ star Juan Culio -- We'll shut Big Phil's big mouth

i hope he does


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2008)

Shevchenko is L33t 8) Don't compare him with Ronaldo


----------



## red_devil (Dec 8, 2008)

Rosicky out for the season ?? 

lol  him and hargreaves should compete for a top spot in missing matches due to injury


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2008)

"Rosicky will be out for days, not weeks" - Arsene Wenger when Rosicky got injured.   

That was 14 months ago, by the way.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 8, 2008)

n6300 said:


> Rosicky out for the season ??
> 
> lol  him and hargreaves should compete for a top spot in missing matches due to injury



You forgot RVP


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 9, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Sigh...Another joins the band. I am sick of this. Bhaiya why not open a Bhawishwaani Shop and dont forget to buy a parrot   Too many fortune-tellers lately.


I'm just sick of the "Ronaldo is Great, Ronaldo is Great" fad  .
Anywho, fuhget it.
I heard Rosicky will be out for months......




New Development:
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2017444.ece





> DAVID VILLA’S agent has flown in for talks about making a £60m move to Man City


----------



## red_devil (Dec 9, 2008)

^^ Wtf


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 9, 2008)

^^
WTF about what? Villa or  Rosicky?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2008)

Why would someone WTF about Rosicky!We are used to such news 
He is what we need right now on the wing but his rehab will be even more difficult than Eduardo's.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually, Villa flew over for talks with Man City and us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Real Madrid sack Schuster, replace him by Juande Ramos*



> *Madrid have announced that they have dismissed their coach on Tuesday morning and reports suggest that Juande Ramos has been installed and will take training at the club this afternoon.*



Now that's called luck!!! From almost relegating the Spuds, to landing the Madrid job! Nice going, Juande! 

*=================================================================*

*The Rosicky Saga*



> "There is no deep problem with Tomas. He has a problem with his hamstring but it is not torn. He got a kick at Fulham and the inflammation around his tendon provokes some pain but we feel it's a question of days, not weeks"_ - Arsene Wenger on Tomas Rosicky, January 28._





> "I am optimistic that before Christmas you will see him in a good shape" _- Arsene Wenger on Tomas Rosicky, September 19._





> "In the next two months he should be back but what date, nobody knows" _- Arsene Wenger on Tomas Rosicky, September 26._





> "We are not pessimistic about the future of his career but we still need more patience. If he comes back before Christmas we have done very well but I think we can achieve that, that in December he can play again"_ - Arsene Wenger on Tomas Rosicky, October 5._





> "He should be back after Christmas" _- Arsene Wenger on Tomas Rosicky, October 24._





> "The situation looks very positive. They have taken a lot of scar tissue out of his leg and the vibes I got from the surgeon were very positive. I think he could return between six to eight weeks" _- Arsene Wenger on Tomas Rosicky, November 12._





> "He's doing rehab at the moment. He's back here on December 17 and then hopefully we can start to work with him. But it's a long-term prospect - maybe March at the earliest" _- Arsene Wenger on Tomas Rosicky, December 8._


----------



## red_devil (Dec 9, 2008)

@TWC, the WTF was meant at Villa trying to move over to Man City!
<i thought it was obvious so didn't elaborate earlier...>


and LOL poor chap... him and even Hargreaves..(not so much RVP  ) 

{ him == rosicky situation and no one else  }


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG OF ALL THE PEOPLE - Ramos?
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
Maybe because of his time as Sevilla manager but they can't ignore the fact that he f*cked up Tottenham's season in just 10 games lol


----------



## Rahim (Dec 9, 2008)

Madrid really gives some corky stuff to the world of football.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 9, 2008)

i think Ramos's problem whn in london was that he didnt learn to spk english well. noone understood what he said.
btw is our game on Ten or Zee??? Ten's site says its live there!! hope they dont change to zee.... 
stupid big tv doesnt giv zee sports


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 9, 2008)

iinfi said:


> i think Ramos's problem whn in london was that he didnt learn to spk english well. noone understood what he said.
> btw is our game on Ten or Zee??? Ten's site says its live there!! hope they dont change to zee....
> stupid big tv doesnt giv zee sports



Even Tata Sky doesn't have Zee Sports. Fortunately today's match is on Ten Sports from 12:30 onwards.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 9, 2008)

Tuesday Night Schedule: (All Time IST)
 Ten Sports -    0:30 - 3:15	UEFA Champions League - Chelsea v CFR Cluj
                       3:15 - 5:30	UEFA Champions League - PSV v Liverpool
Zee Sports -     1:00 AM 	UEFA Champions League: PSV v Liverpool Live

Wednesay Night Schedule:
 TenSports -    0:30 - 3:15	UEFA Champions League:- Porto v Arsenal
                      3:15 - 5:30	UEFA Champions League : Man U v AAB
Zee Sports -    1:00 AM 	UEFA Champions League: Man Utd v AaB Live

@iinfi: It seems you have be awake till the wee hours to catch the match on Ten Sports, delayed though, while to rub it in the match will be shown live on Zee Sports 
Pray that Ten Sports live up to its shoddy reputation, mess up and switch the matches 

@Klaw: Kaisii preparation hai tere Big Phil kiii?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 9, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> @Klaw: Kaisii preparation hai tere Big Phil kiii?



Prep to achhi hai, shayad Anelka & Drogba dono saath mein khelenge: 4-4-2


----------



## red_devil (Dec 9, 2008)

Drogba n Anelka to start ?? its possibly for first time under scholari i guess 

and btw, would Chelsea be out of CL if they lose ? {or is there any half chance ? if Roma win/lose can they get through ? }


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 9, 2008)

^^We won't be out even if we lose, but we will be if Bordeaux beat Roma. To secure our place in the next round, we just have to win.

Sadly, I can't watch tonight's game 'coz I've got to get up early morning tomorrow to study.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Ronaldo joins Corinthians*



> *Former Real Madrid and Milan star Ronaldo has signed for Corinthians, the Brazilian club have announced.*
> 
> The transfer has been confirmed by Corinthians' general manager Antonio Carlos, who has stated: "It is all true, the contract was signed. President Andres Sanchez met with Ronaldo last week."
> 
> Ronaldo, who signs on a free transfer due to his unattached status, has not played in his Brazilian homeland since leaving first club Cruzeiro for PSV Eindhoven of Holland back in 1994.


----------



## ico (Dec 9, 2008)

^^ Now I understood why the fu(k those guys were shouting Ronaldo - Corinthians on the server.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 9, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ Now I understood why the fu(k those guys were shouting Ronaldo - Corinthians on the server.



Wohohohohohohohoh hahahahahahaaaaa!!!!!   

WTF!! Joey Barton in the studio!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 10, 2008)

Chelsea avoid Jose Mourinho in the 2nd round as Inter finish second


----------



## iinfi (Dec 10, 2008)

not a gr8 display .. 
drogba = vvs laxman/azhar.... (both hit a century or score whn people start shouting abt kicking them out of the team)

btw what was a serial criminal doing in ten sports studio???


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 10, 2008)

So that Cluj guy was silenced after all. We're going to the next round, and that's good news for us. The fact that Essien will be coming back will only make things better. There was poor defending on Cluj's part.
My friend who watched the game told me Drogba was looking good. Is that really so?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Drogba's goal was very well taken. He played much better than he did in the away game against Bordeaux. We had to grind out this result. Cluj were one of the few teams who didn't park the bus in front of goal against us. 

I hope Carvalho returns soon. The defence looks shaky without him.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 10, 2008)

cluj didnt v the finishing prowess. there were enough voids in Chelsea defense which a better team wud taken advantage of and scoreline wud v been similar to that of what happened in Rome. whn essien comes back ... ballack and deco sud not play!! if they do .. not more than 50-60 mins.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 10, 2008)

I didnt see the match but was relieved on hearing about the score-line. 
What game iz next?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Next up: West Ham at home.

Zola (THE GOD) returns.... OMG.... *smg.photobucket.com/albums/v319/tankexmortis/Smileys/th_d6fe3d65.gif


----------



## iinfi (Dec 11, 2008)

*smg.photobucket.com/albums/v319/tankexmortis/Smileys/th_d6fe3d65.gif

he he he .... i stole ur new smiley 

both arsenal and manu down @ HT


----------



## red_devil (Dec 11, 2008)

^ We are back level @ 2-2  

Roooney


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 11, 2008)

Absolutely crap performance.Doesn't look like anybody gives a damn about winning the game


----------



## red_devil (Dec 11, 2008)

^ switch over to the Utd game...you'll find some really *Beautiful Football*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 11, 2008)

2nd in the group is actually better than topping it We can face Roma,Bayern Munich,Panathinaikos,Barca or Real in the next round.Only team that worries me is Barca,they are tearing teams apart.Real is a joke since they got Ramos

Oh I forgot Panathinaikos have been 'reserved' for Chelsea


----------



## red_devil (Dec 11, 2008)

^hope u guys get Real and make a joke out of yourself


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 11, 2008)

it doesnt really matter if you finish 1st or 2nd..atleast this time..becasue many good teams have finished second..and plus chelsea will get the away leg as the second one...and given our away form this could as well be a blessing in disguise..
and yes Drogba was awesome in the match..not just the goal..the energy he brought in was great..chelsea were a completely different team after that..

the only team i dont want chelsea to face is Bayern..because i like Bayern as much as I like chelsea, so it will be difficult to watch..



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Real is a joke since they got Ramos


ok look at it this way..Ramos had a poor time in the league but he still won the CC with spurs..took them to europe..He got them a cup..and as mentioned above he had problems with his language..I think he is suitable for RM..


----------



## red_devil (Dec 11, 2008)

^ playing in the CC isn't exactly similar to playing in the CL... besides with RM he also has a whole lot of pressure to deal with...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Chelsea's Alex asks for move*



> Brazil defender Alex has told Chelsea he wants to leave the club in January.
> The 26-year-old has played 12 games this season and is reportedly looking for regular first-team football.
> "I told Chelsea a few days ago that I wanted to leave," he was quoted as saying in _The Sun_.
> "There are many options. But I have to think them through and see if Chelsea will let me leave in January."
> ...



*Rooney Stamped On Me - Aalborg's Risgard*



> "He was jumping on my chest. Anywhere else but here and it would have been a red card," Risgard said in the Daily Mail.
> 
> "Referees are frightened to punish players here at Old Trafford, especially players like Rooney. I can see the marks on my chest, big marks.
> 
> ...



Watch this video for the incidents:

*uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6mqhVlN2YAA

What a petulant brat!!!


----------



## red_devil (Dec 12, 2008)

KOP boss Rafa "Liverpool won't win the title"


now did i read anywhere that Rafa wants to extend his pool contract ?? if that is the case, then after what he has said, i see a new TOP KOP next season


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 12, 2008)

Now see who's talking....


> *Avram Grant says Chelsea stars are 'childish’*


Duh...thats why you were chucked out.... 
Anyway, that article also says that Big Phil had a word with Alex about his request to leave the club. What say guyz?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2008)

I wouldn't care much about what Grant says now. He has been out of a job for a few months and is desperate to land either the Sunderland or the Portsmouth job. All these comments are just to raise his profile and remind club owners that he is still there.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 12, 2008)

^^
That article was mainly for Big Phil's talks with Alex rather than Avram Grant. But since Avram did make the headline, I had to quote that. 
I cant help but feel for Alex, about 10 games in the entire season so far for someone who is as talented as the rest of the defence can be demoralizing. 
Even so, I hope that Scolari manages to convince him to stay


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2008)

^ ^ ^

The club have denied that Alex has handed in a transfer request. Also, they're saying that no player will be allowed to leave unless the club thinks it is appropriate. Alex can't be a part of the first choice defence as long as Carvalho is there and he knows it. This term, Carvalho got injured, which allowed Alex to take his place. Then, Alex himself got injured and in came Ivanovic. We need 4 central defenders in any case, so there is hardly any chance of Alex leaving the club in January.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 13, 2008)

When a player wants to move, nobody can do anything, even the club. Ronaldo was an exception.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Middlesbrough 1-1 Arsenal*

Le Arse drop 2 more points.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2008)

Midfield did not create enough


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 13, 2008)

BTW, did M'Boro deserve that penalty? From what I saw, it looked like the defender stepped on the boot of the attacker.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yup, it sure looked like a penalty. And like the commentators said, Clichy's reaction after that as he held up his hands, seemed to suggest that he was expecting it to be given.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2008)

'I didn't see' any contact.

Aha Hull 2-1 Pool


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 13, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 'I didn't see' any contact.


That's 'coz you're an Arsenal supporter


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2008)

2-2 fu(k


----------



## Rahim (Dec 13, 2008)

Actually he is repeating the comments of  short-sighted Mr Wenger! He seems to spot offsides but fails to see the foul that leads to a penalty against his team.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 13, 2008)

$h!t. 
2-2


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 13, 2008)

I just hope they don't win. A draw is ok, but a win for them is not good for us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2008)

Woohoo!!!! *Pool 2-2 Hull City* 

Timmy Cahill steals a last-gasp win for Everton against Man City!!!! 

*Aston Villa move into fourth position*, ahead of Arsenal. 

*Spurs 0-0 ManU*



Gomes made some terrific saves to keep Spurs in the game. All results seem to be going in our favour this weekend.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 14, 2008)

Spurs drew against United.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2008)

Everyone drew.We missed a great chance to reduce the gap by 2 points.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 14, 2008)

Right, now we have a chance to go back to the top.
This weekend, the games were damn entertaining. There were plenty of goals, and loads of chances. Everton against ManC was awesome. There were so many chances. ManC deserved to win that game actually. Villa v Bolton was great as well.
And yeah, Ronaldo's goal was turned down 

Elsewhere in Europe, the el Classico derby ended with a Barca 2-0 win. Eto'o's penalty was saved, but he took revenge by scoring the first goal. Both goals came late into the game.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 14, 2008)

^Add: Messi scored a customary goal in the 90th minute. Damn he reminds me of Lampard who used to score in every match a couple of seasons ago for Chelsea.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 14, 2008)

Ooh. All we need is a win........and continued wins


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 14, 2008)

You just hafta check this out-
*thechelseablog.wordpress.com/2008/12/12/grant-still-making-a-fool-of-himself-at-chelseas-expense/
 Hilariously well written


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2008)

hahaha at least he kept your home record which Scolari blew away multiple times in the short time he has been at the helm.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 14, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> hahaha at least he kept your home record which Scolari blew away multiple times in the short time he has been at the helm.



Better to lose a couple of games at home and win the title, than maintain an unbeaten home record and win bugger-all.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 14, 2008)

^ lol  finally you are heading in the right direction 

last night's result against Spuds was bad...we could've done way better than that !!

hope the hammers dont get hammered today ... a draw would be welcome


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 14, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Better to lose a couple of games at home and win the title, than maintain an unbeaten home record and win bugger-all.



Kick off at 9.30?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 14, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^ lol  finally you are heading in the right direction
> 
> last night's result against Spuds was bad...we could've done way better than that !!
> 
> hope the hammers dont get hammered today ... a draw would be welcome



Even the Spuds could have hurt ya last night, though. 
It was nice to see SAF acting like a jester for a few moments at the end of the game. 



thewisecrab said:


> Kick off at 9.30?



Yup, 9:30 it is. It's either a 4-4-2 or Anelka to start alone in a 4-3-3, Drogba to come on after 60+ minutes.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 14, 2008)

i thought SAF had to do that ... to keep the crowd in kinda good spirits (cos of all that Berba saga)

but that being the case, he could've done it(acting like a jester) earlier i guess  .. atleast Berba might not have been booooed the way he was


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 14, 2008)

n6300 said:


> i thought SAF had to do that ... to keep the crowd in kinda good spirits (cos of all that Berba saga)
> 
> but that being the case, he could've done it(acting like a jester) earlier i guess  .. atleast Berba might not have been booooed the way he was



He could have done that throughout the match on the sideline, just to keep all the attention on himself rather than Berbatov.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 14, 2008)

The Goal Machine brings Chelsea level..1 more and we're top..
Drogba's presence does make a difference..even if he doesnt touch the ball..i think that was a clever move by scolari bringing him on at half time rather than 60 mins..but still i'd have liked him to start..

draw..another one at home...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 14, 2008)

1-1

Draw

Again

At

Home

A load of expletives could come streaming out of my mouth, so I better shut up.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 15, 2008)

status quo on the PL table!!

i bet rafa n fergie would be breathing a huge sigh of relief !!

btw, is this the same chelsea team that so many people were claiming to be miles ahead of the others at the start of the season ?? <after the first 2 weeks or something ?? >


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 15, 2008)

^ ^ ^ Right now, I don't have a clue what's going wrong.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 15, 2008)

Whew


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 15, 2008)

It seems that whenever Pool drop points, we do the same.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 15, 2008)

^how could you forget us ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, second time this season that the top-4 have drawn in the same week...


----------



## red_devil (Dec 15, 2008)

^ yeah... but somehow i get the feeling that pool will drop out of title race by Jan end and it'll again be upto the big 2 (in the big 4 of PL) to fight it out ... (and hopefully we'll be the winners in PL again)

btw, Utd heading off to Tokyo... dunno about others but i feel its a welcome break... Fergie can relax n sort out the combination a bit... Tevez, Berba need to get their act together.. so does ronaldo... hes been far less impressive this season...

hope we take a good break (away from PL) and get back stronger


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 15, 2008)

Good luck for the club WC!


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2008)

lol pedali Chel$ki.......

BTW Klaw, Russian is very much like Bulgarian.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 15, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> lol pedali Chel$ki.......
> 
> BTW Klaw, Russian is very much like Bulgarian.



You've got Pool next. We'll see who has the last laugh.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 15, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> lol pedali Chel$ki.......
> 
> BTW Klaw,* Russian is very much like Bulgarian.*


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 15, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> You've got Pool next. We'll see who has the last laugh.


well seeing from chelsea's perspective i'd rather take a win for arsenal rather than pool..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 15, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> well seeing from chelsea's perspective i'd rather take a win for arsenal rather than pool..



I'd prefer a draw. But we'll have the last laugh, when the trophies are handed out. You win nothing in December.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 15, 2008)

Another dismal draw at home 
Our home form has been really awful since we lost that unbeaten home record. We had chances in this game as well, only, we couldn't convert them to goals, as happens always. 



n6300 said:


>


You'd have known what he meant if you were playing Urban Terror with us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 15, 2008)

The match is at Emirates,so Pool may have a chance
Unless the gooners attending make some noise and (hopefully) don't boo one of their own players.

Ahahaha someone is trying to copy Arsenal again 
*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00681/NEW_ERA_____how_Tot_681711a.jpg
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2040526.ece


----------



## red_devil (Dec 16, 2008)

^ they got that much money ???

they could've done with loaning some to Mr. Roman .... apparently Big Phil is outta cash for the Jan window 
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2040924.ece



beta testing said:


> You'd have known what he meant if you were playing Urban Terror with us.



ohh.... n i was wondering what all that Russian n Bulgarian meant


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 16, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^ they got that much money ???
> 
> they could've done with loaning some to Mr. Roman .... apparently Big Phil is outta cash for the Jan window
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2040924.ece



The press can't make up their minds. One day they're saying that we are broke, the next day David Villa is linked with us. I don't trust any of those reports. They haven't got a clue, which is a good thing. 

Spuds planning a new stadium. Nice. Just wondering if they'll still move into it once they are in the Championship rather than the Premiership


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ohh.... n i was wondering what all that Russian n Bulgarian meant


Well, I can somewhat speak Bulgarian. 

pedali meains GAY in Bulgarian. 

And like if we've to say, Bulgarian, we'll say *bulgariski *and likewise, Indian = *indiiski.*  English = Angliski.

Actually we got a Bulgarian playing Urban Terror with us and he does not understand English and he repeats 6-7 words always.  One day I and achtung_dude (another UrT player) were talking about Football and that n00b replied, "ooo Berbatov e n1" or "oooo Berbatov is nice one".

And then our Chelsea fans should perhaps feel proud when we call Chel$ki, which perhaps means "Chelsean" or "Chelsea fans". This "iski" thing is also true for Russian.

Russian script is copied from Cyrillic script and the man who created Cyrillic script St. Cyrill was a Bulgarian. Both the languages are very similar if we talk about the grammar.

95% of the Bulgarians I've seen on the server can't speak English and I guess it is the same for Berbatov. I've seen him speaking though but I guess he still thinks "niaaaaaaaaaaaa" most of the time and thats why he is lazy.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 16, 2008)

^abey gyaan dena band karrr


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 16, 2008)

see neither chelsea nor roman is broke..its just that he wants chelsea to be self sustained..hence the cost cutting measures..


----------



## red_devil (Dec 16, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> The press can't make up their minds. One day they're saying that we are broke, the next day David Villa is linked with us. I don't trust any of those reports. They haven't got a clue, which is a good thing.



its not the press yaar.... its the oil prices... when the crude oil price goes down his financial status goes down n the talk of him going broke (in the press) goes up...but when crude oil price goes up, his riches go up, rumors of David Villa signing for CFC (in the press atleast) also go up.. 

so all u guys pray for crude oil price to up soon 




> Spuds planning a new stadium. Nice. Just wondering if they'll still move into it once they are in the Championship rather than the Premiership




@gagandeep ... thanks for all the gyaan


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 16, 2008)

_Arshavin free to talk to other clubs - Zenit_


> Zenit St. Petersburg have granted their unsettled star Andrei Arshavin permission to speak to other clubs, Russia's Sport Express daily said on Tuesday.
> 
> Arshavin, 27, was linked with a number of clubs, including Barcelona and Tottenham, in the summer after leading Russia to the semifinals of Euro 2008. However, Gazprom-controlled Zenit subsequently turned down a number of offers for the player as "too low."
> 
> ...


Source
Will any of the EPL big wigs scalp him?


----------



## iinfi (Dec 16, 2008)

was out of town ... jus back .. wat happ over the weekend? why all draws? did anelka miss sitters as usual??



thewisecrab said:


> Will any of the EPL big wigs scalp him?


No ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 16, 2008)

We didn't create enough chances for Anelka to miss them. 

*ManU accept 4 match ban for Evra*



> Manchester United have decided not to appeal against Patrice Evra's four-match ban for a post-match fracas at Chelsea last season.
> 
> The full-back was handed the punishment by the Football Association almost two weeks ago, stunning Sir Alex Ferguson.
> 
> ...



Whoopsy!


----------



## red_devil (Dec 16, 2008)

Arshavin n BIG 4 ..a reality check  

He is too old for Arsene Wenger's liking  [ 27 years ]
Scholari doesn't have enough cash.
Fergie might get the cash but wont be interested in him (besides he is already set his sights on a couple of serbian youngsters)
Rafa ? no clue... you can never predict what a KOP can do !!


----------



## Rahim (Dec 17, 2008)

Real Madrid has agreed to sign Lassana Diarra from Portsmouth and rumour has it that Van Der Vaart would be off-loaded.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 17, 2008)

van der vaart is a great player..i really like him..i think real have been very unfair to him..


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 17, 2008)

*Allardyce named Blackburn manager*

Allardyce has been sitting without a job for a long time, and now he's been appointed by Blackburn with a 3 year contract.

*Read more*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2008)

^ ^ ^ Nice. Expect Blackburn to become another version of Bolton Wanderers pretty soon.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^abey gyaan dena band karrr



free mein de raha hai toh lele na. gyaan ki baat kar raha hu kuch aur mat samajh.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 17, 2008)

Eduardo has returned !! 
he played for the reserve team for arsenal.... finally some good news for Arsene !!
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2047236.ece



> *ARSENE WENGER reckons the Big Four will soon be a thing of the past. *
> 
> He said: “For me the so-called ‘Big Four’ in England is about to change. It  won’t last much longer.



LOL  hes already given up


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 17, 2008)

^^whats going on with managers??first rafa says that pool wont win the title..and now wenger says goodbye to top 4..


----------



## red_devil (Dec 17, 2008)

^ they're getting older and WISER


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2008)

tuxybuzz said:


> ^^whats going on with managers??first rafa says that pool wont win the title..and now wenger says goodbye to top 4..


None of them said any of that


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 17, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> None of them said any of that



tuxybuzz is playing too much Fifa 09 these days.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 17, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> tuxybuzz is playing too much Fifa 09 these days.


----------



## prateek_san (Dec 18, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> tuxybuzz is playing too much Fifa 09 these days.



HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 18, 2008)

no i havent been playing..rafa did say that for liverpool to win the title the other teams would have to mess up their season..and he also said with 3 competitive teams he didnt see that happening... and look at the post above mine from n6300 for the wenger thing..


----------



## red_devil (Dec 18, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> None of them said any of that



that isn't true... Rafa did say that pool might not win the title ... and wenger... well, check out my earlier post...



and btw, *Zoran says no to Ferguso**n*
how stupid of that guy !! how could he want to miss such a great chance to play in the PL...that too for one of the big 4 !!
hope he doesn't regret his decision !

/*or is it a case of one of the other 3 buying him ?? */

*The great R(eal)ONALDO saga seems to have started yet again !!*



> REAL MADRID claim to have struck a sensational secret agreement to buy Manchester United’s Cristiano Ronaldo


more.......


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 18, 2008)

Around this time, rumours are always flying high, and you can't trust all of 'em, especially those from The Sun


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 18, 2008)

The Sun >>> IndiaTV


----------



## Rahim (Dec 18, 2008)

^Great Comparison Abhishek 
I dreamt last night Scolari going to the bazaar with a _jhola_ to buy players


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 18, 2008)

*FA REPORT DAMNS UNITED*



> The testimony of Manchester United officials has been described as "inconsistent", "exaggerated" and unreliable in a stinging rebuke by the FA after the governing body took the unprecedented step of releasing the 22-page conclusion of their investigation into last April's "Battle of Stamford Bridge" that resulted in a four-match ban for Patrice Evra........


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 18, 2008)

n6300 said:


> *The great R(eal)ONALDO saga seems to have started yet again !!*
> 
> 
> more.......



Saw it today on the Telegraph paper...seems it has started again...these rumours crop up as soon as transfer window is near and continue till it's end.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ yeah...sit back and enjoy your daily dose of laughter from THE SUN and other rumor mongers all through this transfer window 

is Chelsea's Alex a certainty to leave ??


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 18, 2008)

According to Wilkins, we aren't letting anyone leave.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 18, 2008)

^wilkins, who ???


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 18, 2008)

^^Didn't you ever hear about Ray Wilkins?


----------



## iinfi (Dec 18, 2008)

Luiz Felipe Scoalri has won his battle with Abramovich over Chelsea's spending policy and will spend £20m on either Sevilla striker Luis Fabiano or Zenit St Petersburg's Andrei Arshavin. (Daily Star) 

i cant comment too much abt this fellow Fabiano ... but £20m Arshavin is madness.

Manchester City's record signing Robinho has accused Premier League footballers of being "animalistic" but the 24-year-old Brazilian says he has adapted quicker to the style of English football than he thought he would. (Various) 
wat did he expect??? opponents wud pass the ball for him to score??

Spartak Moscow players have criticised the standard of Chelsea's Cobham training ground after being lent the facilities to prepare for their Uefa Cup clash with Tottenham on Thursday. 
^^ so u folks want a layer of ice on the ground eh!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 18, 2008)

ManU get past Gamba Osaka 5-3. It was shown in Ten Sports this evening.

No Gagan, that isn't something in Bulgarian, it's the name of the football club.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2008)

I was glad to see Snijder back for Real after getting injured due to a tackle by Diaby in a pre season game.
Barca are the best team in Europe at the moment.We will find out who faces them in CL tomorrow.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope not us.

Robinho has said that listening to rap music has helped him learn English and understand fans' chants. The Man City striker has also said that he is getting used to the cold weather, but is not too fond of rain. (The Sun) 
rofl


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 18, 2008)

*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2008/dec/05/1/CharlieBatho-8129.jpg

The evolution of Chelsea's first Champions League winning manager?


----------



## red_devil (Dec 18, 2008)

^  i dont think scholari is THE manager !!

@iinfi ... either of them isn't worth that much..

@beta.. nope i haven't


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 18, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^  i dont think scholari is THE manager !



Who knows what the future holds?


----------



## red_devil (Dec 18, 2008)

^ true... lets see what happens with the draws first


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Anelka hits back at Grant's comments*



> Nicolas Anelka has answered claims by his former Chelsea manager that he was not wanted. Avram Grant told journalists last week that he did not want to sign the French striker for his Stamford Bridge side and that despite Anelka joining Chelsea at during last season's January transfer window, the Israeli was under the impression that the player did not have the required desire.
> 
> Responding to the claims in French journal Les Dessous du Sport, Anelka said: "You must have heard Avram Grant's words. He declared he didn't really need me. He added that I was very talented but didn't have the desire to play."
> 
> ...



Owned!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2008)

Whatever you say Chelsea is a joke club.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 19, 2008)

What 'bout Arsenal? Don't forget what Gallas did. It makes me laugh.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 19, 2008)

Dont show the mirror to him guys...he doesnt like it!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Whatever you say Chelsea is a joke club.



Ooh, someone's deluded!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2008)

beta testing said:


> What 'bout Arsenal? Don't forget what Gallas did. It makes me laugh.


Not worse than changing managers every year and begging for money from Abram.Arsenal FC is stable and self reliant, thats what matters in the long run.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Not worse than changing managers every year and begging for money from Abram.Arsenal FC is stable and self reliant, thats what matters in the long run.



Changing managers every year? Yeah, right. 
Get yourself updated, mate. Usmanov is waiting in the wings.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Changing managers every year? Yeah, right.


Sorry,it was like 3 in a year


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sorry,it was like 3 in a year



You sound like a frustrated Arsenal fan who can't stomach the fact that you've won bugger-all in the past few years. And to counter that you resort to the same old arguments, harping on the same old jazz like a broken record - 'money, managers, instability, blah, blah and more blah'.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> You sound like a frustrated Arsenal fan who can't stomach the fact that you've won bugger-all in the past few years.


Did you even read what I posted? I will stand by Arsenal FC even if they don't win anything for the next 15 years.
Btw. when is Scolari getting the boot?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I will stand by Arsenal FC even if they don't win anything for the next 15 years



Yes, I read your post and there's nothing new in it. I sincerely hope your wish comes true, though.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 19, 2008)

*Champions League draw*

_Chelsea_ v Juventus

Villarreal v Panathinaikos

Sporting Lisbon v _Bayern Munich_

Atletico Madrid v Porto

Lyon v _Barcelona_

Real Madrid v _Liverpool_

_Arsenal_ v Roma

*Inter Milan v Manchester United *

hope we kick some Mourinho @$$ 

lucky draws for Liv (considering RM's current form) and the luckiest of them all... ARSENAL... [ hope Roma take a lesson or two from HULL CITY  ]

and guys ... whats your pick on who advances from each of these matches ?
[team names in Italics might get past this round, i guess]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2008)

Roma will not be easy.They are a different team this year in CL.
Real Madrid vs Liverpool is the best draw.2 proper European giants going at it.
Ranieri returns to Chelsea  Very difficult for Scolari to win this one.
I would love Jose to beat manU but they have the upper hand.

For me
 Chelsea v *Juventus  *
*Villarreal* v Panathinaikos  
 Sporting Lisbon v *Bayern Munich  *
*Atletico Madrid* v Porto  
 Lyon v* Barcelona  *
 Real Madrid v *Liverpool  *
*Arsenal* v Roma  
 Inter Milan v *Manchester United  *


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh, you beat me to it, n6300!! 

A return to Stamford Bridge for Claudio Ranieri and the clash between Mourinho and SAF in the CL again!! Last time Mourinho came up against SAF in the CL, Porto went on to win the CL!! And the sight of Mourinho running on the Old Trafford sideline!!


----------



## red_devil (Dec 19, 2008)

^ lighting never strikes twice in the same place 

whichever teams wins, i think this years draw is probably one of the best ever... all games wud really interesting...
{guess only Barca has a relatively easy draw}


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2008)

^ ^ ^ I agree, awesome draw!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^ lighting never strikes twice in the same place


Liverpool vs. Chelsea semifinal


----------



## red_devil (Dec 19, 2008)

^ 

anyways... this year do we get to see all the big 4 of EPL advance ??

well, for once that isn't a certainity .... so awesome awesome draw 

{ just can't get over the way the draw has shaped up  }


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 21, 2008)

Sammy happy with his first win.... and Sunderland score 4 goals for the second time in a row.....


----------



## Rahim (Dec 21, 2008)

United clinch Fifa Club World Cup!


> A second-half strike from Wayne Rooney handed 10-man Manchester United a deserved 1-0 victory over LDU Quito in the Fifa Club World Cup Final at the Yokohama Stadium.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 21, 2008)

man city lose again ... lol ...
they r in relegation spot now ...


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Not worse than changing managers every year and begging for money from Abram.Arsenal FC is stable and self reliant, thats what matters in the long run.


i'd take instability rather than 4 seasons without a major trophy..

btw ARSENAL 1-0 LIVERPOOL....Iam with arsenal on this one..great goal by RVP there..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol we can't defend for our lives.Fabregas looked to have received a bad knock there


----------



## iinfi (Dec 21, 2008)

its gona be difficult to win this game without Fabregas


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2008)

Fu(k the refree.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 21, 2008)

^^i think that was a 50-50 decision..and moreover arsenal has started playing better after that..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2008)

Everyone gave their 200% There was only one team trying to win.We showed a lot of heart.
No.It wasn't even 50-50,it didn't deserve a yellow card.Of course we know the relationship Liverpool enjoys with referees.
My biggest worry is Fabregas' injury which seemed pretty serious.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 21, 2008)

1-1

The perfect result for us. Thank goodness it's an away game next.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 21, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> 1-1
> 
> The perfect result for us. Thank goodness it's an away game next.




 what has come of chelsea !! their fans now prefer having an away game  guess it wont be long before they (the fans) start saying "thank God we got a point" 

and btw, guys.. what happened yesterday (did anyone not get sent off or anything) ?? the commentators were going on n on about some game yesterday and the impact of it on the ref's decision to give Adebayor a 2nd yellow ??
{ someone please please help me understand it }

and @Rahimveron...10 man United   
// me off to read more about this..

WHAT THE F*** !!!! 

VIDIC gonna miss the SAN SIRO TRIP ??? 


@GAGANDEEP, add this referee (The one who red carded VIDIC) to your list !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 22, 2008)

n6300 said:


> what has come of chelsea !! their fans now prefer having an away game  guess it wont be long before they (the fans) start saying "thank God we got a point"
> 
> and btw, guys.. what happened yesterday (did anyone not get sent off or anything) ?? the commentators were going on n on about some game yesterday and the impact of it on the ref's decision to give Adebayor a 2nd yellow ??
> { someone please please help me understand it }
> ...



We had a home game every time we had an opportunity to leapfrog Pool. And then we blew it. Hence, the relief that perhaps a change in fortunes is in the offing. 

About yesterday? Well in the game between Boro and Fulham, Julio Arca of Middlesbrough made an absolute horror tackle on Andy Johnson. It was a leg-breaker and thankfully Johnson was not injured. Arca didn't even receive a yellow. Oh, and the tackle was almost at knee-height.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2008)

^ oh.... then i guess there wasn't much similarity between the 2 tackles...

anyways... as long as Pool, Arsenal n Chlesea drop points, I have no objections with such refereeing


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 22, 2008)

^^Our game isn't over yet 
This time, we just hafta take all three points.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2008)

^ you're up against everton tonight... and last time when pool dropped points, you dropped points too... so you never know 
and btw, 

Liverpool           == 39
Chlesea            ==  37
Man Utd            ==34
Aston Villa         == 32
Arsenal            == 31


Even after playing 2 games more than us, Arsenal are 3 points behind...  now they're not even certain of a 4th place ....  so is this gonna be the season when we have a new TOP 4 ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 22, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^ you're up against everton tonight... and last time when pool dropped points, you dropped points too... so you never know
> and btw,
> 
> Liverpool           == 39
> ...



Previously we were having a home game every time, like I said earlier. 

And there's a BIG mistake in your table:

Pool = 39
Chelsea = 37
_Aston Villa = 34_
ManU = 32
Arsenal = 31


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2008)

just saw the bottom half...it looks even more interesting...

Man City are now in relegation zone 
and spuds are ahead of city by just one point....

this has to be most interesting season for a long time .... the top 4 teams and the bottom 3... all are so close !!

.
.

@ Klaw... oops  my bad... sorry 

// either way, arsenal are behind us already and we have 2 games in hand


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 22, 2008)

n6300 said:


> @ Klaw... oops  my bad... sorry
> 
> // either way, arsenal are behind us already and we have 2 games in hand



And one thing came in my mind yesterday. Could Aston Villa be in the title race?


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2008)

^ i dont think Villa would be in the title race... not for another 3 or 4 seasons atleast... the big four ( includes arsenal, btw  ) are too strong for them to get into the title race... but yeah in a season or 2 (perhaps this season itself ) they will break into the top 4..(most likely at the expense of Arsenal)

is Fab gonna be out for 8 weeks ??
if that is the case, then things aren't getting any good for the gunners.....Eduardo injury last season has to be the turning point for Arsenal...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 22, 2008)

^ ^ ^

Arsenal visit Aston Villa next. If Villa win, Arsenal can very well kiss their champions league place goodbye!


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2008)

^ what a blow that would be for all the gooners !!

forget winning the CL..they would be able to get a berth in CL ...wonder if that happens would Wenger be still around


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 22, 2008)

For them, it would be better to try and win the UEFA Cup, than qualify for the CL and then get knocked out.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 22, 2008)

Kya bhai n6300 aur beta_testing aur kl@w-24 mein dosti ho gayiii!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 22, 2008)

^ ^ ^ Dushman ka dushman, dost!!


----------



## Rahim (Dec 22, 2008)

^Tab toh tu mera bachpan ka bichraa bhai hai


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2008)

We will finish above the cheating and bribing cnts called Liverpool who were battered by 10 players without their midfield inspiration and main striker.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 22, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Tab toh tu mera bachpan ka bichraa bhai hai



Bhaiyya!!!!!


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 22, 2008)

^^well i might just agree on this..


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Kya bhai n6300 aur beta_testing aur kl@w-24 mein dosti ho gayiii!!!!!!!!!!!





Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Dushman ka dushman, dost!!





rahimveron said:


> ^Tab toh tu mera bachpan ka bichraa bhai hai





Digit -- The Bichra Bhai Unitors


----------



## Rahim (Dec 22, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Bhaiyya!!!!!



Bechara mera bhai Blue ke alaawaa kuch dekh nahii saktaa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 22, 2008)

^ ^ ^ Bachpan mein bichhad gaye the, parvarish ka asar hai. Main sirf blue dekh sakta hu, aur tu sirf red.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 23, 2008)

0-0 at half time. Lampard gets yellow carded for a scuffle over ref's decision...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 23, 2008)

Terry's off


----------



## Rahim (Dec 23, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Bachpan mein bichhad gaye the, parvarish ka asar hai. Main sirf blue dekh sakta hu, aur tu sirf red.


Shaitaan kahiin ka!! Main colour blind nahiin hoon   "I Love Chelsea", see i said that!!
You are addicted to The Blues while i am addicted to Football 

Kya bhai ab toh Chelsea kii aadat ho gayii hai.........Scholari's team talk looks like this,"if our competitor drops points then we should too". Unity is Strength.
Now what will you pray for? A neutral venue for a win!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 23, 2008)

This was clearly a poor game for us. We didn't create many chances. Everton had more shots than us. And Terry won't be available for our next game at home against West Brom. West Brom have played well against some of the better clubs this season, and well, we're at home, and we're without Terry, and that could mean a bad result for us. I won't predict anything in advance, but it's just that the odds aren't in our favour. Right now, we need a player like Joe Cole to work on the ball. Sadly, Joe is out of form.
BTW, Carvalho might feature in Friday's game.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 23, 2008)

Hope this trend of pool n chelsea dropping points continues every weekend 
so after yesterday's game, Chelsea have 38 pts n Man U 32 with 2 games in hand ... now this is great news for all of us 

n JT got what he deserved   but sadly he'll miss only games against lesser teams...CFC are lucky in that aspect...


			
				rahimveron said:
			
		

> Now what will you pray for? A neutral venue for a win!!!






			
				TheSUN said:
			
		

> Boss Scolari was so incensed by Dowd’s display he banned his stars and coaching staff from speaking after the match.


Scolari acting kiddish...they probably didn't have any answer for all the questions the jurnos would have thrown at them...so made a nice bahaana 

FAB out for 3 months ?? 

its gonna get more difficult now for Arsenal....c'mon gooners...somehow hold onto your 4th spot 


Toure on Man City radar 

with him gone arsenal would be without any of their "invincibles"


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 23, 2008)

$h!t 
Another draw. And Terry sent off too. Looks like our next fixture against West Brom will be dismal. (read another home game)
Scolari has to pull up his socks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 23, 2008)

Fabregas out for 3 months ATLEAST
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2064217.ece
Time for Denilson to step up and show his real talent.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 23, 2008)

uh people one question..i dont know if this is place but anyways..
is there any problem if i use pics taken from google images on my blog??well i know it isnt legal, but should i stop it or not??my blogs hardly got any readers..


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 23, 2008)

^^No probs with it.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 23, 2008)

Wenger to go on a spending spree ?? HAHA !! finally looks like even Wenger is getting desperate to buy this Jan...

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2066419.ece

now that he has left his finance policy [call it what you want] will he now look at getting older players ?? [arshavin ??  hope he doesn't buy him... he is just not worth all the money  ]


----------



## iinfi (Dec 23, 2008)

well it doesnt seem its going good. i didnt watch the match!
whn Scolari was made Chelsea manager i had predicted that he wud celebrate his Christmas in Brazil. well i think my prediction was wrong by a small margin. if this continues and he appears nowhere in control of the players and the games he will soon find his way out!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 24, 2008)

*Report: Andrei Arshavin In Negotiations With Arsenal*


> Russian playmaker Andrei Arshavin coould be on his way to Arsenal in the January transfer window, according to a report in the British tabloid the Daily Mirror.
> 
> "We have given Andrei permission to negotiate," Zenit St Petersburg official Alexei Petrov is quoted as saying, sparking rumours that he is set to arrive at the Emirates Stadium.
> 
> ...


From Goal.com
I think FAB's injury just might push Wenger to go ahead with the deal.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 24, 2008)

No way Wenger is buying him.20 million is too much for Arshavin.Sounds like pure tabloid rumor to me.
Btw. Wenger has also said
"we also have internal solutions"
Eboue as CM?


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

Woohoo Chelsea and Man U amongst most hated clubs lol no wonder. Chelsea leads Man U with 1 vote. ^^

With Fabregas out of the picture for 3 months Arsenal is gonna have a tough time ahead i think..


----------



## Rahim (Dec 24, 2008)

^Welcome Ecstasy


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 24, 2008)

Ecstasy said:


> Woohoo Chelsea and Man U amongst most hated clubs lol no wonder. Chelsea leads Man U with 1 vote. ^^
> 
> With Fabregas out of the picture for 3 months Arsenal is gonna have a tough time ahead i think..



Woohoo another ManU hater.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 24, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No way Wenger is buying him.20 million is too much for Arshavin.Sounds like pure tabloid rumor to me.
> Btw. Wenger has also said
> "we also have internal solutions"
> Eboue as CM?


Usmanov is planning to increase his stakes at Arsenal, and when he does, you guys may get $money$.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 24, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Usmanov is planning to increase his stakes at Arsenal, and when he does, you guys may get $money$.


I don't think he increase his stakes with the lockdown agreement between the directors but even if we have the money there are definitely better players than Arshavin worth that money.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 24, 2008)

Arshavin is most certainly not worth 20mn... Wenger must have gone really crazy if he values Arshavin that much !!

and Ferguson will not buy in January

so the Tosic deal wont go through


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 25, 2008)

Great Wallpaper at Arsenal.com
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/desktops/dec_08/gun__1230026216_0.jpg
"Heroes come and gur passion is forever."


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 25, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Welcome Ecstasy


Thanks dude. 



digitized said:


> Woohoo another ManU hater.


Yep..


----------



## red_devil (Dec 26, 2008)

gritty win for us today 

Chelsea also won [did droba and anelka both start ?? ]

now its upto Pool to drop points  and then the game of the day... Villa v/s Arsenal...hope it turns out to be a good game... [and the result might just decide if we are gonna see a new entrant at the top 4  ]


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 26, 2008)

Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Stoke 0-1 Man Utd

Finally, we got a win today. And I must say, we were looking very good. We absolutely dominated the whole game. Drogba was great, and Joe Cole looked good as well today.

Stoke v Man Utd was looking to end as a draw, but an 83rd minute goal by Tevez won the game for them.

On the other hand, West Ham are demolishing Portsmouth. Right now, the score is 1-4


----------



## red_devil (Dec 26, 2008)

@Ecstasy ...  at that siggy


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 26, 2008)

@n6300- Yes, Anelka and Drogba both started. It was the old 4-3-3 with Joe on the right, Anelka on the left, and Drogba in the center.

And yeah, Liv'pool might just drop points against Bolton.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 26, 2008)

Liverpool  3 - 0  Bolton [ Pool aint in a giving mood today ]

Manchester City 4 - 0 Hull City [WHAT ??]

Middlesbrough  0 - 1  Everton


Sunderland  0 - 0  Blackburn

Wigan  1 - 0  Newcastle [poor 'castle... this result might just help owen make a move in Jan]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 26, 2008)

Crazy Man City vs Hull game!! 5-1 to City!! 

Pool 3-0 against Bolton!

Wigan 2-0 against Newcastle!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't know if RVP can be effective on his own,Wenger should have played Vela with him IMO.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2008)

Arse let a 2 goal lead slip again!! 2-2 with Aston Villa!! They were lucky not to be 3-0 down in the first half itself!! Zat Knight made it 2-2 after 90+ minutes. Barry had scored from a penalty earlier to make it 2-1!!

Title contenders?


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2008)

We got the best left back and right back, but awful center backs. We really need a good center back. I'm also somewhat not happy with Alumnia's goalkeeping. 
I was feeling very happy the way Sagna played today, but in the end, the result wasn't in our favour.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Title contenders?


Call me either optimistic or stupid, but we can still win the title.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2008)

^ ^ ^ Sagna was very good. His goal-line clearance and a few tackles inside the box were brilliant. You were saved by the woodwork THREE times, so count yourself lucky that this was just a draw.


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Sagna was very good. His goal-line clearance and a few tackles inside the box were brilliant. You were saved by the woodwork THREE times, so count yourself lucky that this was just a draw.


Even RVP hit the woodwork once.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2008)

^ ^ ^ Alright, I'll give it to you. 3-1. Happy? 

Anyways, it's gonna be a fantastic title race, relegation fight as well as a fight for European spots this season!!


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Alright, I'll give it to you. 3-1. Happy?


Well, if I say if Gallas wouldn't have made that tackle, there would not have been a penalty. But he made a wrong tackle and they got a penalty. Aston hit the woodwork thrice, but were they goals? Definitely not.  Don't forget, sometimes it is the woodwork because of which goals happen. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Anyways, it's gonna be a fantastic title race, relegation fight as well as a fight for European spots this season!!


Agreed.  In the end, what we need is entertainment.  (Of course with our respective clubs winning. )


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2008)

So many ifs and so many buts! Oh well, bring on the next round!!


----------



## iinfi (Dec 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> We got the best left back and right back, but awful center backs. We really need a good center back. I'm also somewhat not happy with Alumnia's goalkeeping.



center backs are not applying themselves. they are way too careless. sagna played well.
the move which diaby made which resulted in the goal is the only time i v seen him use his head. he is a very poor player otherwise. do u agree?



gagandeep said:


> Call me either optimistic or stupid, but we can still win the title.



theorotically you can win the title.....but that way you can be relegated as well. btw i think u can choose the later as  you will v a good  chance of a silverware next season. Championship is a bit easier than the Premiership. 



gagandeep said:


> Even Ramsey hit the woodwork once.


once??


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2008)

As far as Arshavin is concerned, he isn't that bad too.  But definitely not worth of 20m pounds. Lets hope Arsene is able to negotiate the price and bring the price down and get him to Arsenal. We seriously need a good midfielder.
Well long before, I had somewhere read that Fla-money is eyeing on Arsenal return. 

Anyhow, Bendtner needs to be sold off. A good Defensive midfielder like Yaya Toure is also needed. Wenger will have to really splash out cash this transfer window.
I can somewhat also feel the need of a finisher as Eduardo will take time to get back his old form. David Villa could be the right man for us as we create many chances and we need a guy who can just put the ball into the net.

Arsene had thought that the team which he has is better than the invincibles, but these lads are definitely not. With Walcott and Fabregas out for a couple of months, I can perhaps really feel the need of a bigger squad.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2008)

We saw the true potential of the team Wenger has been trying to build when they were up 1-0 and then 2-0 but sadly they don't show it more often.
We need some strengthening to do in defence and midfield in January to do well in the cup and CL,the league is as good as gone

Diaby can be amazing at times with his dribbling and long strides with a good shot but he is not consistent enough which is the problem with most of our players.


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2008)

iinfi said:


> he (diaby) is a very poor player otherwise. do u agree?


"very poor??" I don't think so. Wenger somewhat uses him in various positions and thats what I think is not very good for him. Sometimes I've seen him playing very well like today. May be today he was comfortable in the position where he played.
Instead of making players adaptable and able to play in various positions, Wenger should perhaps focus on the players' real position i.e. where they feel comfortable. Of course, adaptibility does help, but we need stability and consistency now. Moreover, Eboue was good as a RB, but Sagna became the first choice RB. So, Wenger started him using on the wing and he is not good enough. Wenger should perhaps sell such extra players and get a genuine winger. The team really needs rebuilding. 

I've seen fans who compare him with Viera....Thats all crap. He isn't even an inch close to Viera. But perhaps, Viera's departure was the moment that had pinched me a lot. 



iinfi said:


> theorotically you can win the title.....


Thank you for your positive remark and supporting Arsenal.  



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> the league is as good as gone


Naah, we will still win the title and I'll keep on saying this until I can see the trophy in the hands of someone else after the last match of the season which I haven't yet seen. 
As far as Aston Villa are concerned, "Form is temporary, class is permanent." 
-----------------------------------------

lol  We need this dog at Arsenal: **in.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj0rrJE7qxE*
Probably the best defender I've ever seen.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> As far as Aston Villa are concerned, "Form is temporary, class is permanent."


Class? It seems to be diminishing. Gallas bad mouthing his own team mates, and the fans booing at their own players.... 

And BTW, the best RB in the PL is Bosingwa 

And BTW, Blackburn v City on Sunday will be a good game....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> "very poor??" I don't think so. Wenger somewhat uses him in various positions and thats what I think is not very good for him.



Maybe that's because even Wenger isn't sure what position he can be used in, if any


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I've seen fans who compare him with Viera....Thats all crap. He isn't even an inch close to Viera. But perhaps, Viera's departure was the moment that had pinched me a lot.



For me it was Viera and Pires.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 27, 2008)

> ARSENE WENGER last night sensationally accused Martin O’Neill of intimidating  referee Lee Mason as Arsenal’s Premier League title hopes were shattered.


source:
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2072830.ece

does anyone else feel that Arsene Wenger never admits that his team played badly !?!?!
he sometimes accuses the opposition for trying to injure his player... n now he is making all these new (lame) excuses....

wanna see once [just once] arsene admit that they played badly....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2008)

^ ^ ^ Never!!!! "I did not see ze incedent!" is his standard reply.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Class? It seems to be diminishing. Gallas bad mouthing his own team mates, and the fans booing at their own players....
> 
> And BTW, the best RB in the PL is Bosingwa
> 
> And BTW, Blackburn v City on Sunday will be a good game....


Boswho?Oh he was running around a bit before Clichy had him in his pocket 
Sagna is superman in Arsenal shirt.No doubt he is the best in the prem even in the world I would say after last night.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 27, 2008)

Sagna, the best in the world? I don't think so. 
He was good last night, but he's not better than Bosingwa and Sergio Ramos.


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Class? It seems to be diminishing. Gallas bad mouthing his own team mates, and the fans booing at their own players....


Those all were plastic. 



beta testing said:


> And BTW, the best RB in the PL is Bosingwa


Sagna is way way better than Bosingwa.  He was also named in the PFA Team of the Year 2008. And I think Clichy was there too.

Edit: Now please don't say that Cashley Cole is better than Clichy.  May be he was once he was at Arsenal, but not now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2008)

No,Cashley was not better than Clichy even at Arsenal.
But Gallas+Toure/Djourou are nowhere near Keown and Adams


----------



## red_devil (Dec 27, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Never!!!! "*I did not see ze incedent!*" is his standard reply.



lmao


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 28, 2008)

It doesn't look like Pool will drop any points today. They're currently 3-1 ahead of Newcastle. It might have been like 4-1 or 5-1, but Given did some superb saves in the first half.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2008)

Wenger vs Adams today.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 28, 2008)

Abey tum logon ko sharm nahiin aati.....Sagna/Clichy/Evra as the best? Kabhi Lahm ko dekha hai? EPL dekh-dekh kar dimaag kharaab ho gaya hai.
Ramos & Lahm are head and shoulders above so called "the best".


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 28, 2008)

^ ^ ^ +1 
They even forgot Dani Alves, Maicon and the evergreen Javier Zanetti!! 

We're having such awful luck with injuries!!! Malouda and Alex injured and 1 goal down at the moment


----------



## Rahim (Dec 28, 2008)

What will these biased posters say while watching such heavy weigths in full action?Shame we dont get to see them regularly 

Zanetti is the best full-back when he starts dribbling his way down the wings while Maicon is wonderful to watch, a proper wing-back. While Alves is taking his time to settle at Nou Camp.....will hit form very soon 
This so called Clichy/Sagna/Evra has to learn a lot and still will not be 40% of what the Zanetti is!! Its one thing playing at left-back and quite another to actually _play_ out his role.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 28, 2008)

2-2.... conceded from a corner in the 90th minute!!!


----------



## red_devil (Dec 28, 2008)

2-2 

so for once pool dont drop points but Chelsea do 

great news for us


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2008)

Old fashioned one-nil to the Arsenal.Very hard fought victory.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 28, 2008)

Kya ho raha hai Chelsea camp mein? Roman, use your golden boot to kick Scolari out!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2008)

His boot ain't golden anymore



WBA 2-0 Bottomham Coldspurs


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 28, 2008)

It's not Scolari's fault alone. Drogba had at least 5 chances, he took none. We had numerous shots on target, saved either by Schwarzer or blocked by a defender.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 28, 2008)

^Theek hai aur bahaana banaaa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 28, 2008)

Bahane kya, sahi baat to hai!! 

And we were very poor on set-pieces.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 29, 2008)

Talk about adding insult to injuries. Not only did we draw, but we lost two of our players due to injury. Carvalho, where are you? Phil said Carvalho would be back "soon" but there's no sign of him yet. 
And Terry's banned for the game against ManU right?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 29, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Carvalho, where are you? Phil said Carvalho would be back "soon" but there's no sign of him yet.


lolwut?And I heard Scolari saying that Carvalho put in a good performance


----------



## red_devil (Dec 29, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Talk about adding insult to injuries. Not only did we draw, but we lost two of our players due to injury. Carvalho, where are you? Phil said Carvalho would be back "soon" but there's no sign of him yet.
> And Terry's banned for the game against ManU right?



LOL 

you sure din watch yesterdays game.... you dont even know whether Carvalho played or not !! 

United 1 - 0 Boro`

Berba scored 


> SOCCER star Steven Gerrard could face up to five years in jail after he was charged with assault last night over a punch-up in which a DJ was beaten.



thug gerrard in the making


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2008)

^^Been with Wayne Rooney for too long,or Rio ferdinand?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2008)

n6300 said:


> thug gerrard in the making



Is he Joey Barton in disguise??? 

*Quote Of The Day*



> "We know that Arsene Wenger likes the look of Arshavin. But I like the look of Angelina Jolie and it doesn't always mean you get what you want" - Andrei Arshavin's agent Dennis Lachter


----------



## Rahim (Dec 30, 2008)

Wenger should just go and buy him. I beleuive Arsenal are becoming too lop-sided in one dept, should buy a "dirty/nasty" player which Arsenal needs so badly to jee-up the squad. He must regret the departure of Gilberto.

Good to hear United beating Boro'.


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 30, 2008)

n6300 said:


> LOL
> 
> you sure din watch yesterdays game.... you dont even know whether Carvalho played or not !!


Oh so he played. Yeah I couldn't watch the game.. My bad...


----------



## red_devil (Jan 1, 2009)

Sparky has £100m kitty


even if he gets all the players he wants :

Roque Santa Cruz, Craig Bellamy, Chelsea left-back Wayne Bridge, Arsenal centre-back Kolo Toure and Everton defender Joleon Lescott and Shay Given...

how much would Man City have improved ?? they might just get out of relegation thats all... nothing more...and once the owners spend that amount of money now, wonder if they can splash out some more cash in the next transfer season when there is a possibility of getting some big players !!! 

these oiled idiots have so much money


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jan 1, 2009)

money cant buy man city anything..not with mark hughes there..


----------



## Rahim (Jan 1, 2009)

Kolo Toure's request for transfer has been rejected by Arsenal officials.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2009)

ESPN Star have lost the FA cup TV rights in India to Sony pix that will show a movie instead of Arsenal vs. Plymouth  
It is ridiculous really,not showing the 10 times FA cup winners playing even when the time slot is free.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 1, 2009)

^^too bad...
i dont understand who givs telecast rights to channels which are not sports channels.
is it Sky or prasar bharti which is responsible for the bidding and assigning rights?


----------



## Joker (Jan 2, 2009)

i also support Arsenal. 

*Chelsea punish the whining striker*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wayne Bridge could be moving to Man City... He was a good bloke, but it's better for him to move on because he has hardly any chance of re-taking his left-back slot any time soon. 

*Yuri Zhirkov on his way to Chelsea?*



> Chelsea manager Luiz Felipe Scolari is ready to turn to CSKA Moscow’s Yuri Zhirkov after last night agreeing to sell defender Wayne Bridge to Manchester City for £12million.
> 
> Full back Bridge is due at the City of Manchester Stadium on Friday to thrash out personal terms, thus ending what has been a largely frustrating five-and-a-half-year stay at Stamford Bridge.
> 
> And he sees Zhirkov, nicknamed ‘Russia’s Ronaldinho’, as a versatile replacement for a player he has been reluctant to see leave.



*Yuri Zhirkov on his way to Chelsea?*



> Chelsea manager Luiz Felipe Scolari is ready to turn to CSKA Moscow’s Yuri Zhirkov after last night agreeing to sell defender Wayne Bridge to Manchester City for £12million.
> 
> Full back Bridge is due at the City of Manchester Stadium on Friday to thrash out personal terms, thus ending what has been a largely frustrating five-and-a-half-year stay at Stamford Bridge.
> 
> And he sees Zhirkov, nicknamed ‘Russia’s Ronaldinho’, as a versatile replacement for a player he has been reluctant to see leave.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 2, 2009)

^^
We've got too many good players for one position, that led to Bridge getting just a few games every year. I mean, with Terry, Alex, Carvalho, Bosingwa, Ferrara and Cole already in the defence, it would be pretty hard for Bridge to get a game. 
Thus, we lose another player because of this issue 
Anyway, hope Big Phil has played his cards right this time (like he did with Deco, Bosingwa)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2009)

I think Deco is turning out to be bit of a flop.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 2, 2009)

Deco was good in his first few matches at Chelsea, but after his injury, he's been disappointing.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 2, 2009)

Joker said:


> i also support Arsenal.


Welcome to the pie-throwing-pitch...err...thread 

Chelsea's big guns are going through a rough patch just like any other team 
"Form is temporary, Class is permanent" as we hear so much with our kirkitt commentators


----------



## red_devil (Jan 2, 2009)

Given ready to quit toon.... 



> “Having served the club loyally for over 11 years, Shay feels compelled to consider his position in the light of the interest being expressed in him by *Manchester City, Arsenal and Tottenham*.”



Man City fine... but Arsenal ?? he wont be the first choice and i dont think he'd want to go to a team where chances of him starting would be very less !!


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2009)

Joker said:


> i also support Arsenal.


WTF!  Since when you started supporting Arsneal???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2009)

ManU sign Serbian pair



> Manchester United have signed Serbian duo Zoran Tosic and Adem Ljajic from Partizan Belgrade.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 2, 2009)

^I hope Chelsea learns the importance of investing in young players than buying super grand-daddys (no offence).


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2009)

^ ^ ^ So do I, but not like Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2009)

n6300 said:


> Given ready to quit toon....
> 
> 
> 
> Man City fine... but Arsenal ?? he wont be the first choice and i dont think he'd want to go to a team where chances of him starting would be very less !!


He will be easily the first choice at Arsenal if we buy him.He is the best in PL after Cech and maybe Reina.Almunia is good but he can't command his defenders that well.
But I don't think Wenger will buy him as he promoted Almunia and even made him captain


----------



## red_devil (Jan 2, 2009)

^ thats why i said he might not get a lot of starts....

and finally Fergie has gone on and bought those couple of youngsters...there was so much speculation wrt them joining Man U....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2009)

IF Wenger buys him he will play every game.

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/wenger-i-am-not-interested-in-shay-given
So we are sticking with Almunia as expected.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 2, 2009)

^^ Madrid will buy Wenger.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 3, 2009)

Man CIty agrres to buy Wayne Bridge from Chelsea.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 3, 2009)

^ and apparently Scholari didn't have a clue about it ...

[ read this bit on The Sun but now when i checked their site, that article is nowhere to be found....  ]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ The papers just want to cook up something that will attract readers. If Scolari sneezes, they'll make up a story that all is not well in the dressing room.The idiots.

And it's just not possible that Scolari wouldn't have a clue about it. Bridge was a part of the first team. Scolari's comments have been misinterpreted earlier too, because his native tongue is not English. Probably to avoid a similar situation, he now deflects any questions that could harm the club or himself.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 3, 2009)

^ yeah even i realized it...

< but the funniest part is that article is nowhere to be found on The Sun's site.... i guess even they got ashamed of spreading all nonsensical stories around on the net   >


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^The Sun, ashamed???   

Probably decided it was too much of a risk!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 3, 2009)

Damn I just realized I don't get Sony Pix.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Even if you did, they're not showing the match anyway.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 3, 2009)

These guys should stick to broadcasting their stupid movies and let the sports channels do their job.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2009)

Good Arsenal stream 
*nl.justin.tv/neo40_2


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 3, 2009)

Half Time at the Bridge. 1-0 to Chelsea. Kalou scored in the 30th minute!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Half Time at the Bridge. 1-0 to Chelsea. Kalou scored in the 30th minute!


Great 
How do you know?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2009)

Man City  0-2  Nottm Forest 


Arsenal 3-1 Plymouth
Nasri has filled in well for Cesc in the middle.
Chelsea 1-1 Southend 

So what do Chelsea fans think about the result?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2009)

FA Cup fourth round draw


> Liverpool v Everton
> 
> Southampton/Manchester United v Tottenham
> 
> ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 4, 2009)

We drew 

But Man City got humiliated 3-0 by Notts 

I couldn't watch the game, so I can't say anything. This is a bad time for us


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So what do Chelsea fans think about the result?



We dominated the game for 85 minutes but scored only 1. The goal we conceded was in the last minute.

No big deal. We'll whip 'em in the replay. It's the FA Cup, FFS!! Shocks are bound to happen. That's the beauty of it.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 5, 2009)

3-0 win for us  

and 4th round against the SPUDS


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2009)

I hate Manchester United with a passion...


----------



## red_devil (Jan 5, 2009)

^ never_ending_plastic_count++;


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 5, 2009)

rofl now ManU is the most hated club in this forum *www.ezboard.com/images/emoticons/roll.gif


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jan 6, 2009)

^^so they did overtake us afterall..but in the wrong table..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2009)

beta testing said:


> rofl now ManU is the most hated club in this forum *www.ezboard.com/images/emoticons/roll.gif


This may be due to the smugger majority of United fans.
But hey,I voted for Barcelona


----------



## Rahim (Jan 6, 2009)

Spurs agree Defoe deal
@Anurag: Thanks 



beta testing said:


> *www.ezboard.com/images/emoticons/roll.gif


Roman & Scolari are kicking beta_testing all over


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ SmileyXtra addon for FF. *ganjataz.com/01smileys/images/smileys/Mad%20Jester.gif


----------



## red_devil (Jan 6, 2009)

> ZENIT ST PETERSBURG have confirmed they are in talks with Arsenal over the sale of Andrei Arshavin.



yeah well wonder how much Wenger might pay for him....


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jan 6, 2009)

^^ 10M i guess..well if he gets him for this price i think he'd be a good buy..that is if he can adapt to the BPL..
and yes anybody heard that walcott contract story??well i dont have the link right now but it seems that Arsenal havent offered him a contract yet and he thinks he's being taken for granted..and plus there is a loophole in FIFA rules which could allow him to move for just 500K..


----------



## red_devil (Jan 6, 2009)

^ haven't heard that story but if its true, then poor Arsene  

if its true, then i can say that the gooners haven't learnt anything from the Flamini episode


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jan 7, 2009)

well i only read it on Goal.com so dont really rely on it..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^ haven't heard that story but if its true, then poor Arsene
> 
> if its true, then i can say that the gooners haven't learnt anything from the Flamini episode


You think Arsene forgot to offer him contract?He asked for more than we could offer.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ You're talking about Flamini? Read *this.*



> Arsenal Fans Must Blame Wenger, Not Flamini


----------



## red_devil (Jan 7, 2009)

@ Arsenal_gunners, c'mon admit it...wenger took flamini for granted .... he must have thought that no club would be make an attractive offer for Flamini...

it was Wenger's mistake..


----------



## Rahim (Jan 7, 2009)

Dont say anything to Arsenal_Gunners as you might know he doesnt like to blame Wenger or Arsenal, its always the other party who is at fault.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2009)

^^you know what?
And its Arsenal 
Arsenal FC
By far the greatest team the world has ever seen


----------



## Rahim (Jan 7, 2009)

Arsenal ki jai ho!! Khush? 



> FourFourTwo magazine have published their English football rich list and, as expected, Manchester City's mega-rich owner Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan has usurped Chelsea supremo Roman Abramovich to top the table.
> 
> 1 Sheikh Mansour bin Zayed Al Nayan - Manchester City - £15bn
> 2 Lakshmi Mittal and family - QPR - £12.5bn
> ...



United's owners down at 10 is a bit of a surprise.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah Kroenke owns Mancer Usmanov,if time comes he'll save us


----------



## red_devil (Jan 7, 2009)

^ looking at that rich list, why doesn't Lakshmi Mittal buy a team in the PL ??

He probably has enough money to even buy Man Utd [ or any of the big 4 for that matter]..


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2009)

n6300 said:


> @ Arsenal_gunners, c'mon admit it...wenger took flamini for granted .... he must have thought that no club would be make an attractive offer for Flamini...
> 
> it was Wenger's mistake..


I'll admit that it was Wenger's mistake. To let Flamini go was the biggest mistake by Wenger. Wenger could have given what Flamini wanted and if Wenger would have been willing to keep him, he could have sat down with him and *negotiated*.  May be he tried, but he still looked less than interested to keep him. 

Last season, it was the Fabregas-Flamini combination which made us to lead the Premier League for more the 70% of the season. Flamini doing the tackles effectively and Fabregas with his passing ability building the attack and creating chances.

Hleb has not been missed and infact Nasri has done more than what Hleb could do. I'm just thinking what Hleb could have done against the Mancers. Passed the ball?

Toure has lost his pace, otherwise he was very good before. 

Reinforcements needed? Surely yes.  And yes, thesun.co.uk reporting that Zenit have reduced the asking price for Arshavin to 12m pounds which looks more practical now.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 7, 2009)

^ finally a gooner who admits the facts  

 no new deal for Tevez ??  

i'm not so sure if he should be let go....yes we have Berba n Rooney but I'd still like to see Tevez in the mix...

but on the other hand 32mn is a bit too high a price for Tevez ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 7, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^ looking at that rich list, why doesn't Lakshmi Mittal buy a team in the PL ??
> 
> He probably has enough money to even buy Man Utd [ or any of the big 4 for that matter]..



Laxmi Mittal owns QPR (Queens Park Rangers in the Championship, English football's 2nd division) along with Bernie Ecclestone (the F1 President).


----------



## Rahim (Jan 7, 2009)

When you have deep pockets, there is a higher chance of being robbed...think about Spurs robbing United with Carrick & Berbatov or Leeds with Rio.
Vidic has been the most important signing after Van Der Sar.

@Kl@w: How will it affect you the fall of Satyam?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 7, 2009)

n6300 said:


> no new deal for Tevez ??
> 
> i'm not so sure if he should be let go....yes we have Berba n Rooney but I'd still like to see Tevez in the mix...
> 
> but on the other hand 32mn is a bit too high a price for Tevez ...



Me too would not like Tevez to leave.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Laxmi Mittal owns QPR (Queens Park Rangers in the Championship, English football's 2nd division) along with Bernie Ecclestone (the F1 President).



yeah i know...but he can sell that and move onto some bigger clubs cant he ??

[or is there any law which prevents him from doing so ?? ]


@rahimveron ... vidic has to be THE most important signing.... his value can be equated to VDS..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 7, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> @Kl@w: How will it affect you the fall of Satyam?



Looks like I've wasted 6 months of my career, when I could have been working in Tech Mahindra. 
I think I'll either do an MBA now or go job hunting...



n6300 said:


> yeah i know...but he can sell that and move onto some bigger clubs cant he ??
> 
> [or is there any law which prevents him from doing so ?? ]



I don't know why he chose QPR in the first place!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2009)

Arshavin deal stalling,Zenit increasing price.
*news.google.co.in/news/url?sa=t&ct...&cid=0&usg=AFQjCNH3JpxC7mQ6HUypYBKp8fO16LVpKg


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jan 7, 2009)

^^you want arshavin at arsenal??if he's available for 12M


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 7, 2009)

In the summer, Wenger said that Arshavin wouldn't suit the Premiership and now he's desperate to land him!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2009)

tuxybuzz said:


> ^^you want arshavin at arsenal??if he's available for 12M


yes but not a penny above 12M



Kl@w-24 said:


> In the summer, Wenger said that Arshavin wouldn't suit the Premiership and now he's desperate to land him!!


*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football...ene-Wenger-Andrei-Arshavin-suits-Arsenal.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 8, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Managers say 10 different things in 1 day. I'm sure Wenger said that he wouldn't suit the Premiership, when there were rumours that Arshavin could be moving to Chelsea. I just can't find that link.


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2009)

One day back, I had read that Zenit who are in need of cash are ready to sell Arshavin @ 12m pounds to Arsenal.  Look at here: *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2103051.ece

Don't believe thesun.co.uk, they suck.  The Firangi India TV.  They just want to flood their n00bish Football section with self made stories. 

looooooool: *ManUre 0-1 Derby County* in the CC semi-final.....


----------



## Rahim (Jan 8, 2009)

Derby County won 1-0 against Man Utd in the 1st leg of Carling Cup semi-final


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 8, 2009)

lmao but still, ManU can have the second leg.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 8, 2009)

See, that's what I was saying earlier. It's no big deal being beaten by a lower-league team in the CC or FA Cup nowadays. They're all up for it coz they've got nothing to lose anyway.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jan 8, 2009)

manu 0-1 derby...now both us and them are going int to the game on sunday with bad results..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> See, that's what I was saying earlier. It's no big deal being beaten by a lower-league team in the CC or FA Cup nowadays. They're all up for it coz they've got nothing to lose anyway.


It is always a very big deal.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 8, 2009)

No Kl@w, it is a big deal....We lost and that too against Derby...

but yes with the return leg to played at OT, i'm sure we'll get through this round too ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2009)

Mourinho after Eboue?
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2109283.ece

Even with "the best RBs" Maicon and Zanetti at his disposal Jose is going for Eboue


----------



## red_devil (Jan 8, 2009)

its THE SUN mate..... you cant be so sure....

it might so happen that tomo you wont find that article at all !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 8, 2009)

Eboue?? I thought it was Diaby!!  

And what I said earlier was, in cup competitions no one can predict the result. That's the beauty of it.

Here, have fun: *www.guardian.co.uk/football/gallery/2009/jan/08/emmanuel-eboue-arsenal-gallery


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2009)

n6300 said:


> its THE SUN mate..... you cant be so sure....
> 
> it might so happen that tomo you wont find that article at all !!


*news.google.co.in/news/url?sa=t&ct...503914&usg=AFQjCNHxHFKe7BuOOnvO94G-YtiV-yTBtw
its all over the news


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 8, 2009)

Blackburn reject Santa Cruz bid- saw this on BBC.
So now what? It's clear that Sam Allardyce doesn't want to let Santa Cruz leave. So I guess Hughes will make a bid for Bellamy? Or is it still possible for Santa Cruz to leave?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 8, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Blackburn will just drive up the price to 15+ million and then sell him to City. Nothing unusual about that. Blackburn know they'll win either way. 

Crash-tiano Ronaldo's car crash pics:

*www.football365.com/Gallery_Detail/0,17732,13282_4765224,00.html

Yes, the winking winger crashed his car while coming to training today.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG that car's crushed. Thankfully, Ronaldo's unharmed.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 8, 2009)

how the F did he survive ??? :shocked:

<not in any other sense... but such a wreck n still he was able to walk out !! >


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 8, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Walked out unscathed and trained as usual. Ferrari makes pretty solid cars it seems...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2009)

He dived out.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2009)

*De Laet joins ManU from Stoke City*



> Defender Ritchie De Laet has left Stoke to sign a three-year deal with Manchester United.


----------



## sankha (Jan 9, 2009)

I have read that many people do not like Chelsea or ManU. But those are in my favorite list. I also like Arsenal and Barcelona.











_______________________________
protect business information


----------



## red_devil (Jan 9, 2009)

^ what the hell !! who is that guy !!

and btw, fergie signing a youngster again .. [this ones 20 years old] and there were the other 2 serbians ....20 n 17 year olds...looks like Wenger is not the only one interested in kids


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2009)

Manure have the deepest squad of the big 4 and this the 3rd signing they have made in a week


----------



## Rahim (Jan 9, 2009)

^Who is stopping the other 3 to have an even deeper squad?

Jermaine Defoe has completed his move back to Spurs.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 9, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He dived out.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2009)

So where are all those guardians of the beautiful game now? They accused us of buying the title. Have they all gone blind now? Bloody hypocrites.  

Actually, I don't give a rodent's posterior about what anyone says. Just felt like having a little rant.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 9, 2009)

^Abey what did you have for evening snacks?  Whats your point? WHat makes you react so strangely? Satyam?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ohh haan, kuch nahi khaya aaj shaam ko!! Shayad tabhi.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2009)

An online credit information provider has claimed that half of Premier League clubs are technically insolvent.

In a review of credit ratings for the top flight, Equifax declared that 10 clubs would struggle to repay their debts if they were asked. 



> The Equifax Table
> Best managed clubs
> 
> *98 Arsenal *8)
> ...


Source : *fourfourtwo.com/news/england/23106/default.aspx


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ahem... The so-called 'debts' are part of an interest-free loan provided by the owner of Chelsea FC, Mr. Roman Abramovich, to fund transfers, youth development and other activities related to the club. The club was already in debt (actually, we were close to bankruptcy) when it was bought by Roman and the first thing he did was to pay off those debts. The main issue for the club in recent times has been to become self-reliant.

And guess what? Roman isn't asking for his money back.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 9, 2009)

now i wonder why Arsenal top the list ?? I think MAN CITY with its new found riches should be able to clear out any debts withing the blink of an eye !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2009)

Rafa Benitez lets rip at Fergie *MUST READ*



> Here is the content of Rafael Benitez's press conference, where he read from a dossier in response to Sir Alex's complaints about the Christmas fixture programme...



Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## red_devil (Jan 9, 2009)

arrey kl@w pick out a few interesting parts and post it here na..its too long to read...

[looks so much like an essay .... ]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2009)

> "The referee (Steve Bennett) was the referee when they played against Wigan - he could not see the handball against Wigan by Rio Ferdinand, he did not give a penalty. They won the game and they won the title in this game.
> 
> "I think it will be the same referee who will be in charge of their game in hand this season (against Wigan).





> "During the Respect campaign - and this is a fact - Mr Ferguson was charged by the FA for improper conduct after comments made about Martin Atkinson and Keith Hackett.
> 
> "He was not punished. He is the only manager in the league that cannot be punished for these things.





> "Then he was talking about the fixtures. Two years ago we were playing a lot of early kick-offs away on Saturdays when United were playing on Sundays. And we didn't say anything.
> 
> "Now he is complaining about everything, that everybody is against United. But the second half of the season will see them playing at home against all the teams at the top of the table, it is a fantastic advantage.





> "But at Christmas, United played on the 29th and the rest of the teams played on the 28th. We were away against Newcastle two days after playing Bolton. They were playing about 40 hours later, they were not complaining then.



*This one is the best:* 



> "If he wants to talk about fixtures, and have a level playing field as you say in England. There are two options if we don't want more problems with fixtures.
> 
> "One is the same as in Spain, the draw for the first part of the league is known, everyone knows which weekend. In the second half everyone plays the opposite, so you all know.
> 
> ...





> "To hear someone talking when he has problems with referees every single week, and now complaining about the fixtures and complaining about everything, I think that is not fair.
> 
> "You can see every single week how they put (referees) under pressure, we know this. We have seen it before. We have seen players sent off at Old Trafford and we do not see our opponents sent off.





> "We had a meeting in Manchester with managers and FA about the Respect campaign. And I was very clear, forget the campaign because Mr Ferguson was killing the referees, killing Mr Atkinson, killing Mr Hackett.
> 
> "But he is not punished. How can you talk about the respect campaign and
> 
> criticise the referee every single week?


----------



## red_devil (Jan 9, 2009)

arrey.... what is the problem with that rafa ??

Fergie blasts refs [for whatever reasons] and Rafa doesn't.... so ?? and who asked Rafa not to criticize the schedule when they played all those early kick off games 2 years ago ??

he conveniently forgot to complain back then and now when fergie is complaining, then all of a sudden like Ghajini, he remembers things that happened 2 year ago and acting stupid !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2009)

Massive Spanish Cojones shown by Rafa.He talks the truth


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Eggjactly!! 

However, the words you have used create a very disturbing image.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 10, 2009)

Captain Kolo to the gooners rescue 

wonder who will be the captain after a couple of weeks... NASRI ?? 

and looks like Fergies mind games for the Chelsea match have begun 


> ALEX FERGUSON claims Manchester United will always dominate Chelsea because they have the best long-term strategy.


and THE SUN is at it again : apparently some new fines are on for Chelsea players and that they are no way happy about it and that the players are jealous of Ballack !!

read on for a moment of fun


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 10, 2009)

^ ^ ^ The Sun... Sometimes I laugh and sometimes I feel like punching the writer in the face.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2009)

Rafa's rant will definitely create some pressure on the referee at ManU vs. Chelsea.I hope the game is fair unlike most other OT matches.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 10, 2009)

Today's Pompey- Man City game postponed cos of frozen pitch...

what was interesting is that only today I realized that there is this something called under soil heating used in all those footie stadia [ well except @ fratton park]


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 10, 2009)

Fulham v Blackburn, and a few Championship, League 1 and League 2 matches have also been postponed for the same reason.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 10, 2009)

@n6300: Yeah, there is under-soil heating in most modern stadiums. If it weren't for that system, no games would ever be played in Russia.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2009)

*German Bundesliga*
*www.bundesliga.de/en/liga/tabelle/index.php

The Bundesliga looks very interestingly poised at this time too.
When it will resume after the break that is.
Look at the top of the Table especially..
Hoffenheim...



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> A fifth division side in 2000, the club made a remarkable advance to the Bundesliga in 2008 with the financial backing of alumnus and software mogul Dietmar Hopp.





> Remarkably, the club spent only a single season in the 2. Bundesliga, where they finished in 2nd place and received automatic promotion. The 2008–09 season is Hoffenheim's first in the German top division where they are at the top of the table during the winter break with 35 points, thereby winning the so called "Herbstmeister" (fall champion) title.



Isn't it absolutely amazing?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 10, 2009)

^^Welcome to this thread 
Yup, Hoffenheim are definitely amazing, and I'd like to see them winning the Bundesliga this season.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 10, 2009)

arrey beta, he's been here earlier too... i think he hates Man Utd...

btw, 



> Arsenal 0 - 0 Bolton
> 
> Everton 2 - 0 Hull City
> 
> ...



looks like Arse might just be heading for a fighting 1-0 win [ or might even be generous enough to drop all points ]
and looks like the HULL CITY bubble is bursting ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 10, 2009)

^Oh lol I didn't know that 
And Villa 2-1 WBA


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 10, 2009)

*UPDATE*

Newcastle Utd 2-2 West Ham Utd

Boro 1-1 Sunderland

Arsenal 1-0 Bolton


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2009)

beta testing said:


> ^^Welcome to this thread
> Yup, Hoffenheim are definitely amazing, and I'd like to see them winning the Bundesliga this season.



+1


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 10, 2009)

Arsenal 'fans' were at it again today. A few weeks ago they put the BOO in E-BOOOOOOO-UE and today was the turn of Nicklas Bendtner. The poor bloke was sarcastically cheered every time he completed a pass.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2009)

It happened just once.Only a small section of people did it
Did you hear the cheer when he scored?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn I can't watch tomorrow's game.... Gotta go to granny's house where they watch some dumb serials.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jan 10, 2009)

well i have been a lifelong bayern fan..so i'm still supporting them..but still would like to see hoffenheim in the ucl next season..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2009)

Stoke 0 - 0 Pool


----------



## Rahim (Jan 11, 2009)

beta testing said:


> Damn I can't watch tomorrow's game.... Gotta go to granny's house where they watch some dumb serials.



Havent watched any game for the last 3 weeks due to one reason or another 
I feel like something is missing in my body


----------



## red_devil (Jan 11, 2009)

well pool drew their match... and now i have this strange feeling that tonight's Man U- Chelsea match might also end up in a draw... why am i getting this feeling ? I dont know..its just that feeling 

but I'd still want to see us win


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 11, 2009)

All the big guns are there at OT - Mourinho, Maradona, Capello and Queiroz!


----------



## red_devil (Jan 11, 2009)

hope the quality of the game will be as good ...

[dont want to see a boring draw...it should atleast be a 2-2 draw or a 1-0 UNITED WIN  ]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2009)

Yay
United 2 - 0 Chelsea so far.I can see 2nd position now 
Whatever might happen in that game result of the weekend is
 Wigan  1-0  Tottenham


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2009)

lol pedali pederasi chelski 

I would love to see those spuddies relegated.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 11, 2009)

3-0

Shameful performance. Play like that again and we'll win bugger-all this season. We're becoming another Arsenal - unable to defend set-pieces, lots of pretty passing but no end result.


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2009)

Big Phil to be booted soon, I guess.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^ If that happens, it will be the biggest mistake of this season. We need stability. Today was probably one of the worst performances I've seen from our team. Utterly disjointed and clueless. Peter Kenyon can sod off with his 'We won't buy anyone in january' party-line. We NEED a WINGER and a STRIKER. Drogba has become utterly useless and looks like he can't be bothered to put any effort into his game.

And wingers? What bloody wingers? We have NONE (if Malouda is a winger, I'm Johnny Depp). We lack any sort of width and were punished from crosses sent in from wide positions TWICE. One of the TV pundits rightly said, we play so narrow that one could put a blanket on our midfield.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 11, 2009)

^ 

great win for us 

before kick off i saw The SUN football page which said Rio had been KO'ed .. that time i was kinda worried about our defense but wow we managed a CLEAN SHEET 

3-0 is huge !!

and the goal [the first one which was disallowed] was so so fresh [apparently its an old trick but i've never seen one in a PL game]... 

and the linesman said Rooney didn't tell him  that he had taken it... yeah if thats the case then why is that bugger standing there with all his flag n stuff 

and once the ref gave Ronaldo a hand to get onto his feet and the commentator said "Wonder what they'll make of that at Anfield" ...it sounded so damn hilarious..so much for Rafa and his truck load of B$.

and finally, i guess Scholari is outta his mind... First he starts off with Drogba [who never looked like he was in the game] and then he takes off Bosingwa as if he was punishing him for the 2nd goal and finally brings on Di Santo [or whatever is the name of that kid] so late in the game.. 

Scholari to get the boot ++ ; [imo]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Well the commentators mentioned that if you're gonna take a corner like that, you need to tell the linesman FIRST that you're taking the corner/you've taken the corner. In between the meatch, they confirned that with the linesman, I think.

Drogba out. Deco out. Scolari stays. Give the bloke some time!!!


----------



## red_devil (Jan 12, 2009)

^ arrey yaar why do you need to tell the linesman ?? 

even in the post match show [Final Score] Steve McMahon said that no one needed to tell the linesman [atleast thats what i heard] ..

Drogba out -- YES.
Deco out --YES. Why did u buy him in the first place ? <only good for passing n taking good free kicks against lesser teams>
Scholari stays -- hmm alright... if only he agrees to lose all future matches against us at OT 3-0


----------



## Rahim (Jan 12, 2009)

^Kl@W is The Last Blues standing in this thread!!
Kya hua bhai.....suna United jeet gaya


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 12, 2009)

*@n6300:* Because if you put the ball in the corner and take it out, then another player just strolls in, takes 2 touches and crosses the ball, the linesman sees it as if the corner has been taken incorrectly. So you need to have the linesman on your side. When Rooney took out the ball from the corner, he should have told the linesman that 'I've taken the corner'.

*rahimveron:* Tune suna, maine dekha... 
Shameful performance from us.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 12, 2009)

@Kl@w... ok chalo... he should have told it... [no use arguing.. after all we WON 3-0 and thats what matter   ]


----------



## Rahim (Jan 12, 2009)

^So whos gonna be hand-picked to arrive at Stanford Brigde? You are correct about Malouda, when the team needs him he suddenly gets vanished by PC Sorkar!!
What happened to Mr Lampard and this result will havemore impact on one Mr Rafa Benitez who thinks himself to be a "professory"  Pagal hai bewaqoof!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 12, 2009)

Benitez has lost it. Reminds me of Kevin Keegan's "I'd love it!"' outburst. 

Oh well. We've lost nothing and won nothing yet. Let's see what happens in May.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah well lets see what happens until may [build up toh dekhte hain ]

and btw, Drogba had a bad bad game today..fine .. but Anelka wasn't good either... never saw him touch the ball !!! <ok he did.. but thats not the point>

ARSENAL have had a £10million bid for Andrei Arshavin rejected. 
lol 10mn ?? Zenit wanted 20 so have now rejected Arsenal's bid and find that there is no one else to buy Arshavin from them...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> 3-0
> 
> Shameful performance. Play like that again and we'll win bugger-all this season. We're becoming another Arsenal - unable to defend set-pieces, lots of pretty passing but no end result.


Another Arsenal?You need to win scores of trophies before you can compare yourself to the mighty ARSENAL 

Mourinho must be sad to see what Chelsea has become


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Typical gooner-speak. Go and check your trophy cabinet of the past few years, mate.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2009)

^^Chelsea FC - trophies in 103 years 
FA Cups - 4
League Titles - 3
Arsene Wenger
FA cups - 4
League Titles - 3 

If you want to talk about recent times,mate.You won as much as we did last season


----------



## Joker (Jan 13, 2009)

lol 

Beta testing toh gayab hi ho gaya jabh se Chel$ki haari hai.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 13, 2009)

Phil bust-up with Anelka

if thats true, scholari is in getting into too much of trouble [or Anelka might be looking at moving to a different club yet again  ]


----------



## Joker (Jan 13, 2009)

^ who cares about chelsea news?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2009)

Chelsea and United slam Chelsea fans' Ronaldo chants.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2124168.ece



			
				Jose Mourinho said:
			
		

> “I had a glass of wine with Alex and we spoke for half an hour.
> 
> “I told him how Inter will play against United when we meet in the Champions League and he named his 11 players for the game. It was very funny.”


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 13, 2009)

Ronaldo wins FIFA world player of the year. Messi and Torres are 2nd and 3rd in the polling.

*www.rediff.com/sports/2009/jan/13ronaldo-wins-fifa-world-player-award.htm

*www.espnstar.com/football/premier-league/news/detail/item184032/Ronaldo-lands-FIFA's-top-prize/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 13, 2009)

Next year it'll be MESSI - count on it!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 13, 2009)

Some transfer news:

*www.espnstar.com/football/news/detail/item184165/Transfers:-Will-they-stay-or-go/



Kl@w-24 said:


> Next year it'll be MESSI - count on it!



Let's see...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 13, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Look at it as a football fan rather than a ManU fan. Messi has put in some truly outstanding performances this season. He recently scored a hattrick too!! I've watched some of Barca's games this season, and the way Messi attacks is just amazing. I don't think even Ronaldo runs at defenders the way Messi does.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn (wo)man U. &*^*&%^&*%&*%...

Even as their hater, I would say this would make them the hot favourites. 
But We've already beaten the Mancs this season and would do it again and derail their championship cause.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^Whatever...in 2008 CR helped us to win the Champions League, the BPL and the club world cup...
I am not against Messi though, after all he's from Argentina. Would have been disappointed if Kaka or Ronaldinho got this prize.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 13, 2009)

lol !! we now have a looserfools supporter too   


so now the forum has supporters of all of the BIG 4


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 13, 2009)

@digitized: Ignorance is bliss, innit? 

Anyways, read this:



> FACT: Mr Ferguson is a computer expert who uses his Nintendo Wii to hack into FA fixture computer in order to get the matches that suit him. He also can score over 200 on Nintendo Wii bowling by cheating.



More like this one over here!

Hilarious!!


----------



## Rahim (Jan 13, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Next year it'll be MESSI - count on it!


How hypocrite one may get!! Why are you hiding your hate for Ronaldo behind the talk of "A Football Fan"? You know very well that no Chelsea player would ever win this award, so why not throw mud at the worthy winnerm right?

Thank God this award wasnt given to undeserving Ronaldinho/Kaka as it was a couple seasons ago.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 13, 2009)

Abe maine kab kaha ki Ronaldo doesn't deserve it or anything!!!! I'm talking about NEXT year and going by current form, MESSI is in pole position!! Sheesh!! ManU fans just want all the glory!! 

Rise above your hatred for other teams, fellow earthlings! Waketh up and smelleth the caffeine!


----------



## Rahim (Jan 13, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Next year it'll be MESSI - count on it!



Haha...such true gyan from Abhishek  Why are you hiding your hatred for Ronaldo behind some crappy talk of "Look at it from A Football Fan...."?
You are damn sure this award will never be given to a Chelsea player, so it becomes so easy to start talking about some other player as a better one than Ronaldo 

Give the credit where it is due.

Messi is a strong contender for this award next season, but hey, dont you say that nothing is won in Jan? Picture abhi baaki hai mere bhai!!

This forum has become too slow, sorry for double posting



Kl@w-24 said:


> Abe maine kab kaha ki Ronaldo doesn't deserve it or anything!!!! I'm talking about NEXT year and going by current form, MESSI is in pole position!! Sheesh!! ManU fans just want all the glory!!
> 
> Rise above your hatred for other teams, fellow earthlings! Waketh up and smelleth the caffeine!


I do see other colours unlike you, who does  not recognise any other than Blue


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^Very well said, Rahimbhai...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 13, 2009)

> I do see other colours unlike you, who does not recognise any other than Blue



Ahem... Weren't we the only two who were discussing the right-backs of Inter, barca etc when the toddlers were busy extoling the virtues of their own team's players? Sheesh!! Yaad kar mere bhai!! 
And I didn't even mention any Chelsea player or any other 'undeserving' candidate. I just mentioned Messi coz I've seen him play and he's in fine form this season. 

But blue is STILL the colour for me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: This forum is crawling like a snail with a 1KG stone on its head.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 13, 2009)

> DIEGO MARADONA has urged Carlos Tevez to leave Manchester United.



lol and all of Tevez's cheer leading skills would be missed by us  .. that apart,  i  want him to stay
even if Benzema comes in next summer...



> RAFA BENITEZ is ready to go to war with Alex Ferguson again — in the battle for Brazilian defender Anderson.



well we do need a defender...Rio's back gets KO'ed ever so frequently and if by some injury VIDIC gets KO'ed then we'll have problems...hope SAF gets him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2009)

n6300 said:


> lol and all of Tevez's cheer leading skills would be missed by us  .. that apart,  i  want him to stay
> even if Benzema comes in next summer...


How much did he cost to United exactly?30+ million I guess?
If he goes he'll go in United history books as another massive flop.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 13, 2009)

@Joker- I was at my granny's house, now back.

Sunday's performance was bloody awful. We did much better against the same United at Moscow. In all the other bad games we had this season, at least we created chances, and only failed to score. But here, we didn't do anything with the ball.... Other than handing it away...
With all the problems we have right now, the last thing we need is a new manager. Scolari needs time to sort out all these problems, and I'm positive we'll be back on track.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 14, 2009)

Arsenal_gunners said:
			
		

> How much did he cost to United exactly?30+ million I guess?
> If he goes he'll go in United history books as another massive flop.



he was [is] on loan at Utd and his owners [ MSI, i dont know who that is] want 32mn for him to make a permanent deal with Utd...

i personally feel that 32 mn is a bit too much for him... but u never know !!

anyways, some *fresh* news :


> CRISTIANO RONALDO has agreed to join Real Madrid in the summer, according to reports in Spain



  



> Balague claims Real president Ramon Calderon has a budget of up to £105million for the deal.
> Ronaldo would be paid an incredible £220,000 A WEEK if he did move to the Bernabeu.



if that 105mn price tag is true, Fergie better get rid of him [forget the virus fergie, sell RON for that much ]


and Scholari finally owns up 



> CHELSEA boss Luiz Felipe Scolari has said his tactics are to blame for Chelsea's misfiring season.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 14, 2009)

Err... n6300.... In case you don't know, there's *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/default.stm or *www.football365.com or *www.espnstar.com for Football news


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2009)

n6300 said:


> lol !! we now have a looserfools supporter too



Says a Manure fan? 



rahimveron said:


> Thank God this award wasnt given to undeserving Ronaldinho/Kaka as it was a couple seasons ago.


Kaka, undeserving!!! 
He deserved the award as that time as much Ronaldo does today. (yea, Ronaldo deserved the award, but he is still a %&%&%&%&%.... )



Kl@w-24 said:


> @digitized: Ignorance is bliss, innit?
> 
> Anyways, read this:
> 
> ...



Finally some truth about Mr.Funguson.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 14, 2009)

beta testing said:


> Err... n6300.... In case you don't know, there's *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/default.stm or *www.football365.com or *www.espnstar.com for Football news



hey why would you want to deprive me of my early morning laughter ?? 

those sites are like slow poison .. laughter is good for health and those sites deprive me of that  

anyways, heres todays dosage of laughter :

*Man City's £175m bid for Kaka*

*



Milan would pocket £100m and Brazilian playmaker Kaka almost £75m for a  five-year deal worth £15m a season — or £280,000 per week.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 14, 2009)

^OK fine, go ahead, have your laughs 

BTW, I just thought, what proportion of TheSun's "news" actually turns out to be true 

Kaka's negotiating with Man City is really true  (according to BBC)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2009)

^^Well thats a Sun exclusive so I won't believe it,however they are often right regarding their 'smaller' transfer exclusives,like the one involving Jermain Defoe.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 14, 2009)

The big EXCLUSIVE in every newspaper today is ManCity's bid for Kaka...


----------



## Rahim (Jan 14, 2009)

^What about Mama, Chacha, Dada


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Quite possible! ManCity ke paas abhi itna paisa ho gaya hai ki pura khandaan khareed sakte hain!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think He will go to ManCity, but it's not entirely impossible.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 14, 2009)

Why he wants to ruin his career at a club which is fighting a relegation battle? Isnt Real Madrid attractive enough or Barca? This reminds me of the loose talk when Roman took over Chelsea and all the talk about hand-picking all the best players in the world back then and make a dream team with the likes of Davidz, Zidane,Figo,etc....and look how many greats did they bought?
We all know Mark Hughes will not be there next season and its a circus with newspapers linking almost anybody with any other club. Its free for all!!

Carlos Tevez should move on to save his career, been wasted at United since the arrival of Berbatov


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 14, 2009)

ManCity are NOT an attractive destination for a top player. Robinho had no other choice because Real MADrid only accepted City's bid, and he had already burned his bridges with Madrid. Kaka is in no such situation. Unless he wants to prove himself in the Championship instead of the Champions League.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2009)

^^ Exactly. Great Teams are not made by hand picking various great players and making them play together but by knitting together  a good set of players who get together and work as a team. Look at Hokenheim.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 14, 2009)

i dont think any of the good players would want to join City and play to stay up in the PL..imagine Robinho playing in the championship  
He'll pwn every team there and might even score 50+ goals


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 14, 2009)

*@Anurag_panda:* That's Hoffenheim, not Hokenheim. Ho*c*kenheim is an F1 circuit.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 14, 2009)

^Look below his display name!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Manchester City 'cannot buy Kaka with ridiculous wages'*

*www.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01238/kaka_1238531d.jpg



> With speculation mounting that City will pay whatever it takes to lure the 26-year-old away from Milan, Kaka's spokesman, Diogo Kotscho, has stepped in stating the player will not be swayed by money and that he will only join City if they prove they can achieve even greater goals than the Rossoneri.
> 
> Kotscho told Corriere dello Sport: "To accept Manchester City, Kaka wouldn't do a matter based on money, but to the competitiveness of the English side.
> 
> "Ricky would like a strong side. He would never do something like Robinho, who, just to earn more, contented himself with not a winning solution."



Ouch!! 

*__________________________________________________________________________*

*Luiz Felipe Scolari axes Dider Drogba*

*www.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01238/didier-drogba_1238362f.jpg



> Drogba has been left in no doubt about Scolari’s anger. Actions will speak even louder than strong words. Anelka will start against Southend with Drogba left behind in London. “I have looked at many games with Anelka and I have looked at the last few games with Didier,’’ Scolari said. “When I have given four or five chances then there is no room for questions.”



You tell him, Felipao!


----------



## Rahim (Jan 14, 2009)

^Why isnt Chelsea going for him?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Coz we're broke!!


----------



## red_devil (Jan 14, 2009)

got this GIF over at another forum :

 *ping.fm/mVjQy


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 14, 2009)

^lmao!!! *e.deviantart.com/emoticons/l/lmao.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 14, 2009)

Check this out:

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=t5qpf7dJT8U

Nike makes great ads, I must admit! And the 2 lines at the end are pure genius.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 15, 2009)

ok we won 1-0 against Wigan.. we're in second place in the PL. 

VIDIC was immense yesterday...wonder how many goals we would have conceded if not for Vidic in such top form !!

R00ney OUT for 3 weeks with a hamstring injury... we could've certainly done without this !! the list of injured players is growing with each match...

NOW  some of THE SUN 


> KAKA will move to Manchester City only if he is given a series of get-out clauses as part of a world-record £175million deal.


the clauses :


> Sheikh Mansour remains the owner of the club and continues his substantial investment.
> City qualify for the Champions League within two years.
> Robinho is not sold.
> His representatives remain in sole ownership of his image rights.


how many of these would City accept ? well, honestly none. 

the owner cant/wont keep spending and spending and spending... we've seen that with Red Rom too...
CITY for CL ? if only they stay up in the PL this season 
Robinho will want to move on to better club some time next season [or the season after that]
image ownership rights  what is that ? [i got no clue ]

oh btw, Big Phew Scolari


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 15, 2009)

A little something to cheer ya'll up:



> 1. After smashing his Ferrari up, police questioned Ronaldo about the incident. He blamed it on the wall not being 10 yards back.
> 
> 
> 2. After smashing his Ferrari Fergie made Ronaldo practice taking corners again at training.
> ...


----------



## red_devil (Jan 15, 2009)

^ lol

this bit is NOT from THE SUN.

Man City 'close' to Kaka signing


			
				BBC SPORT said:
			
		

> Manchester City assistant manager Mark Bowen says Brazilian superstar Kaka is "very close" to a world record-breaking transfer from Italian giants AC Milan.
> 
> A City delegation has been in Italy and reportedly made a bid in the region of £100m for the midfielder.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2009)

Kaka and Robinho in Championship next season? 
Buying Kaka will hardly make any difference,he can't do the job of the back 4.If they use that money wisely they may even challenge for UEFA cup spot.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 15, 2009)

@Kl@-24- Thanks a lot for that mate. I needed a good laugh.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 15, 2009)

> ARSENE WENGER has hit out at Manchester City's £100million move for Kaka.



now this is where i fail to understand Wenger...if those well oiled Man City people want to buy KAKA for whatever the price, why does Wenger want to comment on it ?
if he's asked the question, he can just stay out of it n leave it to the parties involved !!



> AC MILAN boss Carlo Ancelotti has left the door open for Emmanuel Adebayor to join the Italian giants.



this is what Wenger should be thinking/ commenting about !!



> INTER MILAN are weighing up an audacious move for Manchester United star Carlos Tevez.





> Tevez's agent, Kia Joorabchian, was said to be seeking contact with Inter president Massimo Moratti while in Italy yesterday as part of Manchester City's bid for AC Milan star Kaka.


this Joorabchian person represents Man City as well as Tevez.. wonder who else he represents !!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 15, 2009)

^I think he's afraid that he may lost his spot in the top 4 after Kaka signs with City.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 15, 2009)

Take a look at this goal by Yoann Gourcuff:

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=kidupwbSsDg&feature=related

Absolutely sublime. No wonder he is called 'The New Zidane'.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2009)

Hohoho you better worry about your place in the league Chelski.Your manager has no clue.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I read you ignorant comment, but I'll take a leaf out of Wenger's book and say, 'I did not see ze incident'.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2009)

n6300 said:


> now this is where i fail to understand Wenger...if those well oiled Man City people want to buy KAKA for whatever the price, why does Wenger want to comment on it ?
> if he's asked the question, he can just stay out of it n leave it to the parties involved !!
> 
> 
> ...



1.He is a well known student of a game and one of the best people around to answer these kinds of questions.Why shouldn't he reply to it?This deal will inflate the prices and will directly affect all the clubs including Arsenal FC.

2.So the guy at Milan says Adebayor would have been good for their team.Thats EXACTLY what Wenger should NOT be commenting on.It is not like they made an official enquiry or even expressed an interest to bid for him.



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ I read you ignorant comment, but I'll take a leaf out of Wenger's book and say, 'I did not see ze incident'.


I thought you would get it but since you didn't I'll explain a bit.
Did you see the 'zonal marking for set plays' scheme of Scholari fail horribly at Southend,a club 50 places below you?Only Petr Cech kept Chelsea in FA cup.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ I read you ignorant comment, but I'll take a leaf out of Wenger's book and say, 'I did not see ze incident'.


I thought you would get it but since you didn't I'll explain a bit.
Did you see the 'zonal marking for set plays' scheme of Scholari fail horribly at Southend,a club 50 places below you?Only Petr Cech kept Chelsea in FA cup.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^ And Southend's goalkeeper forced a replay, when he saved Di Santo's shot in the dying moments of the tie at Stamford Bridge. You've obviously not seen either match or even their highlights.

If you expect a change in defensive tactics to have an instant effect you couldnt be more wrong. Pool took 2 years to perfect the zonal marking system.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2009)

^^You can't really use the example of Southend to defend Chelsea's mistakes,they are 50 spots below you atm.
So will we see same leaky Chelsea for 2 years?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2009)

^ ^ ^ And that gives them a fantastic incentive, doesn't it? Anyways, we'll see in the coming weeks if the zonal marking system really works for us or not. Stoke City - the setpiece specialists - will put that to test this week.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2009)

Today's The Sun exclusives
RICARDO CARVALHO is the latest Chelsea star to have a bust-up with Big Phil Scolari. 

and the big World Exclusive



> KAKA has given the green light to join Manchester City after the club increased their offer to a phenomenal £243million.
> 
> £108 million for AC Milan.
> 
> ...


243 Million on a player who is not really required is the most insane thing I have ever seen and here we are struggling to keep prices down to <15 million


----------



## red_devil (Jan 16, 2009)

that amount is absolutely INSANE.

read a user comment on THE SUN on that article which said that Eboue was for sale at just 130-odd million 

and yeah now  i get the point Wenger was trying to make. Tomorrow, Tevez's agent [or owner, whatever those guys are] might want to ask 100mn for him...

PS: if Kaka gets that much of an amount, I wouldn't blame Fergie for selling CR7 to Real for 500mn


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2009)

^^ I would rather give Cristiano 500m and make him pledge, "I got skill but I'll not be a coward. I'll never dive."


----------



## Rahim (Jan 16, 2009)

^Grow up Gagan!! You better give that much to Satyam for they really need your help!!


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> ^Grow up Gagan!! You better give that much to Satyam for they really need your help!!


Well, I don't know but I really feel bad for CR7. I don't know why a player with such skill likes to dive. 

And for those who say that Ronaldinho & Kaka didn't deserve the World Player of the Year award when they had won, are just Argentine fanboys. Ronaldinho was anyday better than Cristiano in his prime though he flopped in WC2006.

243m pounds is really insane for Kaka. For this amount Man City can buy many good players. But spending such an amount only for one player is bullshit.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 16, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^ lol
> 
> this bit is NOT from THE SUN.
> 
> Man City 'close' to Kaka signing



They've gone nuts...


----------



## Rahim (Jan 16, 2009)

This is what you should say 





> I would rather give Eboue 501m and make him pledge, "I got skills (Wenger thinks so) but I'll not be a coward. I'll never dive and play act."


I am neither  an Argentine  or  United fanboy. Basically the point was the biasness FIFA shows towards European-based Brazilian players when awarding the prize.


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> This is what you should say:
> 
> 
> > I would rather give Eboue 501m and make him pledge, "I got skills (Wenger thinks so) but I'll not be a coward. I'll never dive and play act."


lol agreed. But still don't compare your gem C. Ronaldo with Eboue.  Basically the point I was making was, 'CR7 is now the world player of the year and he should atleast respect the title which he has won. As a native of Earth, I would not like to see the so-called best player of the best sport on Earth diving & being a coward on the football field.'



rahimveron said:


> I am neither  an Argentine  or  United fanboy. Basically the point was the biasness FIFA shows towards European-based Brazilian players when awarding the prize.


Well, I don't know whether FIFA is biased or not, may be it is but a few Brazillian players I know, Ronaldo-Ronaldinho-Kaka were the best when they won the prize. Ronaldo was never an a$$ like Cristiano. Even if he would get pushed and loose his balance, he would get up again with his hands and continue to run instead of crying like an a$$.  Kaka doesn't have to try stupid tricks and then fail and then cry.  Ronaldinho has performed really good for Barcelona in *big* matches. Like he was 'Man of the match' in the Champoins League final against us.  Thought I still feel Henry would have won the World Player of the Year award once.

------------

For those making fun of Wenger and his policy of investing in Youth, perhaps he is the guy who had built the best ever team in the England.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 16, 2009)

There was a time, not long ago, when posters use to say that Ronaldo doesnt have any skills, over-rated,etc etc..... Now a different tune has been sung, agreeing that he do possess skills but a new (hypocrites) demand/request has been doing the rounds. "Respect the award" sh1t from you....such a lame one.....any more gyan from Gagan, ehh?

You people suffer from amnesia bcoz Figo, Ronaldinho etc used to kiss the ground so so easily.....specially around the box.......dont tell me you never saw that!!

If Ronaldo dives too much then what the heck the authorities doing at FIFA? They can definitely punish him for simulation BS, shouldnt they? The same goes for referees?

Bottomline is almost all the players take advantage of this situation and dive 

Didnt the players association chose him as the best player? They could easily have not voted for him if they think he dives too much or being a coward.

Its all about jealosy........if you cant match him, then why not pull him down.


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> There was a time, not long ago, when posters use to say that Ronaldo doesnt have any skills, over-rated,etc etc..... Now a different tune has been sung, agreeing that he do possess skills but a new (hypocrites) demand/request has been doing the rounds. "Respect the award" sh1t from you....such a lame one.....any more gyan from Gagan, ehh?


Yes, he is over-rated. Skills, he does have. And perhaps in many chat conversations with Beta testing, I've praised him as he scores goals for his teams. I don't know why are you getting angry?  And what I've said is correct. I'm not a hypocrite.  You are most welcomed to use the search feature of the forum and do see how many times I've used the word 'Ronaldo'. 

Go through this and do see how many times I've used the word "Cristiano" or "Ronaldo" in all of my 135 posts in this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?do=finduser&userid=26711&searchthreadid=44414



rahimveron said:


> You people suffer from amnesia bcoz Figo, Ronaldinho etc used to kiss the ground so so easily.....specially around the box.......dont tell me you never saw that!!


Not as much as C. Ronaldo. 



rahimveron said:


> If Ronaldo dives too much then what the heck the authorities doing at FIFA? They can definitely punish him for simulation BS, shouldnt they? The same goes for referees?
> 
> Bottomline is almost all the players take advantage of this situation and dive


Diving is still a coward act.



rahimveron said:


> Didnt the players association chose him as the best player? They could easily have not voted for him if they think he dives too much or being a coward.


He is good and I've said it many times when I talk with Beta testing, but still an a$$.



rahimveron said:


> Its all about jealosy........if you cant match him, then why not pull him down.


lol?


----------



## Rahim (Jan 16, 2009)

First send some pms to mods here as this forum is getting slower and slower  every passing day....


----------



## red_devil (Jan 16, 2009)

^ lol @rahimveron, let gagan be...if CR7 was a gooner, even a most blatant dive would have gone un-noticed by all of them... Wenger would have even said " I did not ze the incident"  


btw, HULL have struck a deal to sign Manchester United striker Manucho on loan for the rest of the season. 

and HARRY REDKNAPP has won the race for Wigan’s Wilson Palacios.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 16, 2009)

When is Joe Cole coming back? Without him, I guess Scolari will play Belletti in the right.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 16, 2009)

Yah i have be a little lenient to the kiddo  (just saw his profile)

Portsmouth signs Pennant and Rafa rejected a new deal at Liverpool


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Pennant signed already? Eh, what??

Pennant hoping to stay with Pool



> Winger Jermaine Pennant has urged Liverpool not to sell him to Portsmouth.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 16, 2009)

^He will be loaned out to Pompey, at least will get to play regularly.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2009)

The idiot should have jumped at the chance to join Real Madrid, even if only for 6 months. They don't have a proper right-winger and Sergio Ramos has to patrol the entire right flank on his own. 



> Manchester City's money men thought of a number, doubled it, multiplied it by the number of major trophies they've won in the last 32 years and added £15m before offering £15m for Hamburg's defensive midfielder Nigel de Jong.







> Hull have signed Manchester United forward Manucho on loan till the end of the season. "He is a proven goalscorer at certain levels," said Phil Brown, handing round printouts of the Football Manager 2012-13 season in which Manucho bagged 47 goals.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 16, 2009)

Man City have apparently made a 13mn bid for Nigel de Jong now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Kaka Signs For Manchester City - Arabian Reports*



> 'Arabian Business' now claim that a deal has been sealed, which will see Manchester City pay Milan around €112 million, while Kaka will earn €380,000 per week.
> 
> Manchester City owner Sheikh Mansour is said to have told friends at 1500 CET that Kaka has signed for Manchester City, although there has been no official confirmation from the club, or from Milan for that matter.



WT F**king F!!!!! 

Nope, not yet it seems.

*Kaka Future Unclear As 'Arabian Business' Retract Confirmation*



> However, this front page story disappeared from www.arabianbusiness.com around an hour after first surfacing, throwing talk of any confirmed move into severe doubt.



These third-party deals are pretty complicated. Kaka may earn wages from AC Milan, but he belongs to Jesus. Apparently Jesus does not agree.


----------



## Joker (Jan 17, 2009)

err...wtf?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 17, 2009)

lol maybe those "Arabian Business" guys were just playing around.

*City bid to sign Terry (yes, that's right, John Terry)*


> Manchester City's unrelenting transfer bandwagon will hit London club Chelsea next with John Terry the target.
> 
> Mark Hughes has told his wealthy owner Sheikh Mansour that his dream is to have Kaka as creator, Robinho as striker and Terry in defence.


A bid upto 40 mn pounds could be made. (The Sun)
Honestly, I feel like laughing my arse off. But then, one thought comes to my mind. Many of the seniors at the club aren't happy with Scolari, and I'm not sure if Terry's one of them. And Scolari has openly criticized all the players for their mentality. And with all these cost cutting measures at Stamford Bridge, could the money lure Terry to the Eastlands?
Wait, I'm reassured. Terry is, and will always be a True Blue. And Joe Cole too I hope.

And yeah BTW, Scolari is ready to sell anyone who isn't committed to the club. So bye bye Drogba.

*WTF!*
Check this out- *www.goal.com/en-india/news/105/mai...sults-who-is-the-best-right-back-in-the-world


----------



## Rahim (Jan 17, 2009)

^I love these "fake" transfer news as this is better than Raju's jokes 



> Hull have signed Manchester United forward Manucho on loan till the end of the season. "He is a proven goalscorer at certain levels," said Phil Brown, handing round printouts of the Football Manager 2012-13 season in which Manucho bagged 47 goals.


This is a good one!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 17, 2009)

Damn we were doing so well, had so many chances, but failed to score. Stoke got only one good chance and Delap scored. Now the score is 0-1 but we'll equalize and then win I hope.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2009)

$HIT
but I still have some hopes on Liverpool dropping points on Monday


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 17, 2009)

Whew. We did manage to win in the end. 2 goals in the 85th and 90th minute by Belletti and Lampard respectively. Final score Chelsea 2-1 Stoke.
Honestly, we deserved to get a better win, maybe 3-1 or 4-1. It was an unequivocal domination of the game by us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2009)

WBA's win mean Bottomham are rock bottom again


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, and BTW, other results:

Bolton 0-1 Man U (Man U dominated, but managed only one goal. Berbatov scored in the last minute  )

Sunderland 1-2 Aston Villa

WBA 3-0 Boro

Blackburn 3-0 Newcastle

Man City 1-0 Wigan


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 17, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> $HIT
> but I still have some hopes on Liverpool dropping points on Monday



Bah...


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 17, 2009)

^Don't be so sure about it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 17, 2009)

What a bloody brilliant game!!! 
I jumped around in my room for a good 2 minutes, smiling and dancing like a lunatic!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 17, 2009)

^lol 

Damn Joe Cole is out for the rest of the season due to a rupture in the cruciate ligaments of his knee. 
So we'll be seeing more of Belletti I guess.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 18, 2009)

Today natural order was restored.... 
Utd back on top.

The king of Deflections does it again for Chel$ea..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ignorance at its best.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 18, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> The king of Deflections does it again for Chel$ea..


You didn't watch that goal did you


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 18, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Like I said, ignorance. F*** it, I ain't gonna spoil my mood tonight! 
Watching Le Arse against Hull City!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 18, 2009)

beta testing said:


> You didn't watch that goal did you



i just had to say it you know..


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 19, 2009)

Hull v Arsenal was entertaining. I was prancing around after Daniel Cousin scored that equalizer and thought that Arsenal would drop points again. But then 

BTW, early tomorrow morning, teh Merseyside derby 
I'm sure it'll be a great game. It'll be too late for me to watch though. I've got school tomorrow 

lol check out these guys. They say they won't shave till 'Boro win another league game 

*www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/robborobson/zztop438.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2145549.ece
Man City get Bellamy for 14.5 million pounds.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Deadline day arrives and no one has signed, so a City fan settles down for the evening with the sports news channels, waiting for action. He switches from one to the other, keeping an eye at the same time on the programming on the "adult" channels. When his wife pops down at around midnight to ask what he is doing, he explains he is watching the sports channels for news of City. Why then, she asks, noticing a visible tumescence, do you appear to be in a state of sexual excitement? "Well," he explains, "we've just signed Robinho."





*CITY CLOSE IN ON DE JONG*



> Hamburg have agreed a fee with Manchester City over the transfer of Holland midfielder Nigel de Jong to the Premier League club.
> 
> De Jong will now look to agree terms at the City of Manchester Stadium before becoming the latest City signing of the transfer window.
> 
> ...



Madness. Do they need him so desperately?? They could have waited until the summer!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> Bah...


                                                                            Liverpool 1-1 Everton

Liverpool 6 points away and Chelsea just 4 points.A LOT better than what was appearing to be a possible 13 point gap in December.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Now we are level with united with them having a game in hand.

Hopefully we win the next few games and ManU drop few points.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Liverpool 1-1 Everton
> 
> Liverpool 6 points away and Chelsea just 4 points.A LOT better than what was appearing to be a possible 13 point gap in December.



Yer still behind Aston Villa


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 20, 2009)

Now only ManU needs to drop points. And we *have* to win


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 20, 2009)

*And Kaka said NO!*



> Kaka says he has 'listened to his heart' in deciding to stay at AC Milan, rather than accept a record-breaking move to Manchester City.
> 
> The Premier League club's audacious bid to sign the Brazilian star in a £100million-plus deal collapsed on Monday night after Milan owner Silvio Berlusconi confirmed Kaka was staying at the San Siro.



*...While Robinho walks out!!*



> Manchester City's record signing Robinho has left the club's training camp in Tenerife, it has been confirmed.
> 
> The club have given no official reason for the Brazilian's departure and are refusing to comment on speculation Robinho stormed out, or that he has returned to South America.
> 
> However, it is another dose of bad news following Kaka's rejection of a lucrative transfer from AC Milan late on Monday night.



Ho ho ho!!! Merrrrrrry Christmas and a Happpppy New Year!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 20, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *And Kaka said NO!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like all's not well at ManiaCity Camp


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> Now we are level with united with them having a game in hand.
> 
> Hopefully we win the next few games and ManU drop few points.
> 
> ...


Still I'd be rather on my way up than down
Arshavin deal to be completed in 2 days.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2149136.ece


----------



## red_devil (Jan 20, 2009)

LOL ... huge developments while i was away 

Man U on top of the table ... hahaha... pool drew their match LMAO !!

but hey KAKA rejected Man City offer ...shows money cant buy everyone !!
now hope Robinho leaves city 

PS : Man U looking at Sahara for shirt sponsorship ??


----------



## Rahim (Jan 20, 2009)

Yah read about the expected Sponsor deal but i am not much hopeful of this deal.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 20, 2009)

It was an interesting piece of news, but looks like we'll have to terminate all our speculation, for Robinho had left the training camp to Brazil over family matters. He is staying at Citeh.

And yeah I firmly believed that Kaka wouldn't move to Citeh, and I was right. Thank God he managed to cling on to his senses and didn't get wooed by teh moneh. He did appear to have lost it for a while, saying that he would leave the club if they weren't in contention to win the PL in a year 

And Mark Hughes now has to settle for some *cheaper* alternatives. He admitted that Elano and Jo were creating dressing room unrest, and he also admitted that he was going to sell them. So de Jong looks like a replacement for Elano. And lol they bought Jo in for 15 mn pounds I think and they're going to sell him already. Bellamy's entrance into the squad will do them some good.

This is a nice read: The best partnerships of the PL


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^
football365 has generally got good articles ..
you should also check out football section of theguardian.co.uk .. it is also very good.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^ +1

Both sites are part of my daily dose of football!! 

epltalk.com used to be good too, but I haven't checked it out in a long time. Also check out vitalfootball.co.uk for the fan-site of the club you support.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 20, 2009)

*thechelseablog.wordpress.com is the best ever fan blog I've come across. The author Denise, hails from a family which loves Chelsea.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^ A regular on that too.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 20, 2009)

Goal.com is good too, these are examples of the kind of great articles they write.

*www.goal.com/en-india/news/1717/ed...aston-villa-will-eventually-break-the-big-fou

*www.goal.com/en-india/news/105/main/2009/01/09/1052194/goalcom-50-greatest-players-0f

*www.goal.com/en-india/news/1717/ed...a-debate-how-money-has-always-ruined-football


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 20, 2009)

was just seeing highlights

does anyone remember seeing that the "world's best" fans walked out on their team.they were leaving the stadium when their team needed a goal to win in the derby?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2009)

They earn that title just on European nights.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 21, 2009)

so united are into the CC finals..good..but the injury list is worrying me..


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

Good to hear that but injuries to Nani, Evans, Anderson and Rafael  is a dampener.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 21, 2009)

the injury list worries me too...


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jan 21, 2009)

*www.skysports.com/football/transfer_clockwatch/0,23710,14896,00.html
check all the transfer news here .
There was a speculation that Chelsea could switch Drogba with  Robiniho . . I think managers are key to transfer games . . Just look at Rednap and how Spurs have managed to bring players in . . Thats more like loyality . . Right , so i think City needs better manager like Jose or Rafa . . Whatsay ppl .

*www.skysports.com/football/transfer_clockwatch/0,23710,14896,00.html
check all the transfer news here .
There was a speculation that Chelsea could switch Drogba with  Robiniho . . I think managers are key to transfer games . . Just look at Rednap and how Spurs have managed to bring players in . . Thats more like loyality . . Right , so i think City needs better manager like Jose or Rafa . . Whatsay ppl .


----------



## red_devil (Jan 21, 2009)

^ i think Drogba will probably sulk at Chelsea rather than get involved in the MAN CITY 'PROJECT'


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

Man City's biggest problem was the club was bought in the last days of the transfer window, which limited their chances of signing any good players in that short time. This Jan transfer windows will see luke warm players joining the club for exhorbitant amount of money and then most of them will be sold in the summer and the real City buying will start from then as this gives the agents/scouts ample time to get their eyes on players they want and start the negotiations process.

Before that happens every tom dick & harry will be promoted as City's potential signings, just look at Kaka's saga!  Believe me you havent heard the last of Ronaldo's tranfer to Madrid either.
I see both Kaka & Ronaldo donning the white jersey of Real Madrid next season. So you donkey Nani, better start performing !!!



> ---- To whomsoever it may concern ----
> 
> please do something about the forum....It crawls like a turtle..
> 
> ...


Its quite clear that Mods/Admins dont care about this request as they have disappointed again as the site still crawls. I thought they would fix this problem when they went offline but hey, this is ThinDigit with 9 Dot 9, showing their lack of  importance of members request, it seems. I can hear them say, Its our way or the higway


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2009)

Arshavin deal stalling again,Zenit want more
*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12003_4827024,00.html


----------



## red_devil (Jan 21, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> Man City's biggest problem was the club was bought in the last days of the transfer window, which limited their chances of signing any good players in that short time. This Jan transfer windows will see luke warm players joining the club for exhorbitant amount of money and then most of them will be sold in the summer and the real City buying will start from then as this gives the agents/scouts ample time to get their eyes on players they want and start the negotiations process.
> 
> Before that happens every tom dick & harry will be promoted as City's potential signings, just look at Kaka's saga!  Believe me you havent heard the last of Ronaldo's tranfer to Madrid either.
> I see both Kaka & Ronaldo donning the white jersey of Real Madrid next season. So you donkey Nani, better start performing !!!



true. some De Jong thing is also getting paid a huge amount to join Citeh..so its some kinda madness with all the new found money at city's disposal...City were better off getting some good [not hugely popular] players in this transfer window and stay up in the league [possibly end up in a decent position] and THEN look at buying Kaka's n whoever they want... and yeah Ronaldo will goto Real... its just a matter of WHEN...KAKA ? not sure.



> Its our way of the higway



Rahim bhai, yeh baat todhi samajh nahin aayi ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2009)

n6300 said:


> Rahim bhai, yeh baat todhi samajh nahin aayi ...


He was speaking of the idiom:My way or the highway which would mean literally - मेरी ही मर्ज़ी चलेगी. (I love transliteration XD)


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 21, 2009)

Now that Kaka's not coming in January, I don't see him coming in the Summer either. He wants to join City only if they prove themselves to be a good club performance-wise. And I don't think they can do that this season. Maybe they can't do it next season either.

But of course, I could be proved wrong.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

^beta_testing tu paagal ho gaya hai!! Those clauses are just made up by some journalists and not by Kaka. Thori apni akal laga mere bhai.....

Sorry guys a little typo since i am so angry at TDF Mods. It should be "Its our way or the higway". It seems they are following the idiom of "Every good thing comes to an end"


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't think Kaka would come to Citeh unless he were sure that they would achieve something.
Call me paagal if you want, but unlike you, I still believe that Kaka is in his senses.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

This is what i said 





> I see both Kaka & Ronaldo donning the white jersey of Real Madrid next season


I never said he would join Man City!!
Sorry if i hurt you by calling you a "paagal" 

BTW where is Kl@w-24?


----------



## red_devil (Jan 21, 2009)

^Kl@w is busy reading all those pages beta suggested a few posts earlier


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

^Viddy well Brother


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 21, 2009)

I see you guys are missing me! 

Main thoda ghar k bahar nikal liya tha tazaa hawa lene ko 

And I don't think any established stars would like to play for ManCity looking at their current league position, unless they are mercenaries like Craig Bellamy. Expect ManCity to be quoted outrageous prices for any player they show interest in. 

Oh, and here's a little something:



> *"If we don't get Kaka it is not the end of the world. We got Craig Bellamy" *- Gary Cook. (ManCity's Chief Executive who led the delegation for the Kaka bid)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, and here's a little something:



> *"If we don't get Kaka it is not the end of the world. We got Craig Bellamy" *- Gary Cook. (ManCity's Chief Executive who led the delegation for the Kaka bid)


----------



## red_devil (Jan 21, 2009)

tere bina football channel chal hi nahin sakta yaar 

btw, lagta hai ki tumhare Ivanovic pe sparky ki nazar padi hai


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, thank u, thank u!! 

Ivanovic is going nowhere, at least not in this window. But I don't know, if Kenyon decides he can sell him for 15+ million, maybe we can have a deal.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

Anybets that Sparky would get the boot this summer  and be replaced by a big fish.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 21, 2009)

Sparky will get the boot...him replaced by a big fish...hmm... Jose ?


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

Bcoz Sparky is suited for mid-table clubs like Aston Villa/Everton but not for a club whose targets is to play in Europe and City owners would soon realize that he is not what they want to change City's fortunes and image. Just see where they are now in the league. Mark Hughes is fooling himself and should quit and go back to Rovers where he did an excellent job.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 21, 2009)

Jose? Don't think so. His next job will probably be in Spain. Frank Rijkaard?


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

Yah Rijkaard could bring sexy football to City but he need good players not the ones currently in the squad.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 21, 2009)

Rijkaard ? hmm...how about Scholari


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 21, 2009)

I think City will fall flat on their face. They will get relegated this season or barely survive. Robinho has already thrown his toys out of his pram. 

The rest of the team is good, but their defence has more holes than a sponge. And instead of spending on a good centre-back, they chased Kaka. Like they say, more money than sense.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

I read somewhere that Roman is planning to sell Chelsea to some Abu Dhabi Sheikh. (not kidding).
Got any news Kl@w?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 21, 2009)

Roman planning to sell? Yeah, that was in the Times. The latest is, Roman is suing the paper for defamation.   



> Roman Abramovich has begun proceedings for defamation against Times Newspapers Limited as a result of a front page article published in The Sunday Times on 18 January 2009.
> 
> Chelsea Football Club are also a claimant. The proceedings were started in the High Court yesterday (Monday).



And no, Scolari will probably go back into international management after Chelsea, or simply retire.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 21, 2009)

^ kl@w will probably be praying that some rich Sheikh buys the team... scholari needs better players than what he has right now...

may be we'll see some new Sheikh going after KAKA now 

^you mean in Times of INDIA ?? :shocked:


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

What Chelsea needs is Big-Personality players like Ballack, Lampard And Terry to dictate the game.
If only Ballack is given more freedom as Lampard to boss the mid-field, it would more good to Chelsea.
He is probably the only player who had played and is comfortable in International Level while the rest just play in stupid freindlies(Terry,Lampard,Rooney) and when it comes to the crunch, well, they crumble.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 21, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> I read somewhere that Roman is planning to sell Chelsea to some Abu Dhabi Sheikh. (not kidding).


That is hokum! Nonsensical! Crazy news people 
Abram ain't leavin Chelsea!! Get yourself something better to gossip about!


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

^Read post#4840


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Naah, no Sheikhs needed. And Roman is totally committed to the club.



> Defamation proceedings will be commenced tomorrow (Monday) in London by Roman Abramovich against the publishers of The Sunday Times.
> 
> This follows the publication by them of false claims that he wants to sell his interest in Chelsea FC. Mr Abramovich has already made quite clear, through the directors of Chelsea, that he has no intention of doing so and that neither he nor any of his appointed representatives has been pursuing any such course of action.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 21, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> What Chelsea needs is Big-Personality players like Ballack, Lampard And Terry to dictate the game.
> If only Ballack is given more freedom as Lampard to boss the mid-field, it would more good to Chelsea.
> He is probably the only player who had played and is comfortable in International Level while the rest just play in stupid freindlies(Terry,Lampard,Rooney) and when it comes to the crunch, well, they crumble.


Ballack was great in his time, but now, he doesn't have the ability to play the ball like Joe Cole or Robinho. He's a bit over the hill now, let Essein come back.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

I totally forgot Essein. He is the unsung hero of Chelsea.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Most Chelsea supporters are just waiting for Essien to return. His energy is amazing and the dynamism that he brings to the midfield can turn a game on its head.

@n6300: No, it was the Times in the UK. The Indian edition would have to shut shop if it got sued.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 21, 2009)

Remember Makelele? Essien and Mikel are now filling in the gap left by his exit.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

Mikel is too raw atm.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 21, 2009)

But he's got promise. Give him a season or two and he'll grow up.
Speaking of Makelele, I wonder how's life for him now in Paris


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

He mustbe giving lessons on how to tackle and get away with it by just laughing at the referee as if i didnt do anything!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mikel will be a class act. He's only 21, so in a few years he will only get better.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

But do Chelsea have that much patience?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 21, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> But do Chelsea have that much patience?


Hopefully, they do 
Aglaa match kiska hai?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^ In case of Mikel, I think we do. When Essien comes back, I hope he doesn't displace Mikel, but one of Ballack/Deco. Essien's power is wasted as a defensive midfielder.

And on the right flank, Miroslav Stoch was pretty impressive against Stoke. He followed Scolari's instructions to hug the touchline, delivered great crosses and had a shot on target that was parried by the goalkeeper.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2009)

Burnley 1 - 0 Bottomham at HT.Just 2 more goals and the tie will be level


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 22, 2009)

Spuds through to the milk cup final in extra time! 

*@thewisecrab:* Next we have Ipswich on Saturday in the FA Cup.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 22, 2009)

* MANCHESTER CITY are targeting Chelsea’s unsettled £15million-rated striker  Didier Drogba. *



> *And that could trigger a stunning transfer window swap deal taking Robinho to  Stamford Bridge. *
> 
> As Sunsport revealed on Saturday, Scolari has only around £15m to spend and  will have to offer other players in exchange to get Robinho. Drogba could be  one, along with want-away defender Alex plus Salomon Kalou or Florent  Malouda
> 
> ...



Robinho-Drogba swap move ?? looks like a win-win situation for Chelsea & Robinho..possibly even for Drogba and  $hitty !!

last day of transfer window will again have some twists [after the berba & robinho saga in earlier window]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Robinho is ineligible to play for Chelsea unless he can prove the reason for his move as a 'just sporting cause'. Apparently FIFA rules prohibit a player from playing for 3 different clubs in a year. He played for Madrid in some cup game, hence the 3 clubs.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 22, 2009)

arrey Kl@w read my post properly...i've quoted The SUN saying he is ineligible but also there is some claim that the game he played  for Madrid was a FRIENDLY..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ No, it was not a friendly. It was a Spanish Super Cup match between the Copa Del Rey winners and the La Liga winners. If not this winter, we'll probably get him in the summer.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 22, 2009)

in summer ? i highly doubt that...cos by then Sparky would've been given the boot and some more prestigious manager would have taken over and some more highly famous players would become interested in the MAN $HITTY 'PROJECT'**... so next summer is kinda not likely to happen..



** = the definition of the PROJECT depends on the situation by summer... if they are still in the PL then possibly a move into the TOP 10 might be called the PROJECT else getting into the PL will itself have become a HUGE PROJECT  
oh, Kl@w pray for MAN $HITTY to get relegated...thats perhaps your only chance of landing Robinho next summer


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ If Robinho's history is anything to go by, and if Robinho wants to leave a club, he can engineer an exit very easily. He did it with Santos and he did it with Madrid.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh my Burnley nearly pulled off a miracle there.I guess Tottenham know now that they may struggle in championship  Burnley 3 - 0 Bottomham Coldspurs at FT


----------



## red_devil (Jan 22, 2009)

^ yeah but they did manage to pull a couple back ...

i would've loved to see Burnley get into the finals... guess they deserved it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Mourinho tells Inter players: "You are all a pile of sh1t"*



> La Repubblica claims they heard Mourinho blast his players inside the changing rooms following the 3-1 thrashing away to Atalanta on Sunday. The Italian paper has released a transcript of of what the former Chelsea coach told his players.
> 
> "You won a Scudetto in the court, the second because there was no competition and the third was one at the last minute. You are all a pile of s**t," Mourinho is quoted as saying by La Repubblica.



The Special One. Love him or hate him, you can't ignore him. 

------------------------------------------

*Send in the clowns*



> Being a laughing-stock in England was never enough for a club of such overwhelming ambition. Now, after a week of buffoonery unparalleled in the history of football, they have finally achieved the international recognition they craved for so long. Manchester’s little-regarded other team is now a laughing-stock throughout the world!



Man, this is a must-read!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2009)

^^
If only there would have been the away goals rule, Burnley would have been through.

Indeed Tottenham look so bad that I highly doubt they can trip ManUre.
Keeping my fingers crossed though


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2009)

Pretty good article this one...
*www.goal.com/en-india/news/222/tra...989/the-kaka-saga-in-manchester-citys-defence


----------



## red_devil (Jan 23, 2009)

> Dr Sulaiman al-Fahim, who brokered Sheikh Mansour Bin Zayed Al Nahyan's purchase of City last year, has revealed a group of German investors are lining up a bid for the Blues.



*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2164900.ece

our injury list looks bad...

Rio Ferdinand, Anderson, Nani, Rafael, Patrice Evra, Wayne Rooney, Wes Brown, Jonny Evans and Ji-sung Park...

Rio Ferdinand and Wes Brown are expected to be fit to face Everton on Monday 2 February


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2009)

^ ^ ^ In response to that:



> Chelsea have reaffirmed that the club is not for sale and will refuse to even speak with a Swiss private equity group, which claims to be preparing an offer.



Read more...

This article mentions a Swiss private equity group, but I assume that's the group headed by the German investors. Ain't gonna happen.

Too many rumours flying about. Silly season indeed.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 23, 2009)

^ lol... but why dont u want Roman to sell the club to some other *richer* guy ?? u'll get to spend some more money on players right ??

[and who knows you might afford Robinho from Man $hitty too ]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Coz we've already seen what happens when someone with zero knowledge of football takes over a club - Liverpool, Newcastle and now ManCity.

Besides, Roman loves the club. I don't think there are too many owners who have so much interest in watching their own team play. Roman used to be there for almost every match in the beginning. Now when he has some other issues to deal with, the media make a huge issue out of it, claiming that he has lost interest and is looking to sell the club. They forget, that Roman bought the club coz he loves football. He is the guy who pays a substantial amount of the Russian coach's salary and also has a stake in another Russian club (Lokomotiv Moscow or Dynamo Moscow, I don't quite remember).


----------



## red_devil (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL... liverpool have again been identified by some Sheikhs for a take over... 

btw, what i dont understand is why the owners change their managers so frequently !! look at Wenger n Fergie... they've been around for quite some time n even if the owner of these clubs change, the managers are not changed !!

wonder when these money faggots will understand the importance of having a steady manager !! 
[that goes double for Roman... He shouldn't have chucked Jose out !! ]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2009)

n6300 said:


> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2164900.ece
> 
> our injury list looks bad...
> 
> ...



Don't worry. The Evertonians wouldn't mind losing, will try their best to hamper our title challenge.
Though I hope we make them pay for their behaviour on monday, this weekend...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2009)

*@n6300:* Jose had lost the plot. The team was on the decline when Jose bailed out. The loss against Aston Villa, a home draw against Rosenborg only hastened his departure. I agree, a team needs stability but not all clubs are as forgiving as Arsenal when it comes to winning things. Also, under Jose we were hated by the media, the neutrals and other fans. The owner didn't want this. Jose had become too obnoxious for his liking. A change was needed and Grant was a stop-gap measure coz no big-name manager was available or willing to join Chelsea in mid-season.



> Arsene Wenger obviously doesn’t subscribe to the maxim about never looking a gift horse in the mouth after turning down a bid from Atletico Madrid for Emirates pantomime villain Emmanuel Eboue.



 

Great article from a great blog:



> I was reading all these ‘takeover’ stories about us this morning and having got through several different versions on the same theme, I’ve got to say that my overriding feeling was one of disgust.
> 
> I mean just who the f*ck do these Arab’s think they are?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 23, 2009)

@n6300- 

The reason why wenger and fergie is still there cause there are big shares involved. If the share holders come to know that they have quit or kicked out, the club will loose most of the crowd. And plus both the managers loyalty also come into place. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here come the apologies!! 



> In The Independent on Sunday on 18 January we reported on a story in that day's Sunday Times which suggested Roman Abramovich's representatives have been in talks over selling his interest in Chelsea FC, and also reported statements made by the club the day before confirming that Mr Abramovich was not looking to sell his interest and that he remained committed as ever. In publishing this story we did not of course mean to suggest that Mr Abramovich or Chelsea had lied or misled the public, a point we are happy to underline now.



Apparently they don't want Roman Abramovich suing them for their last penny in these hard times.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2009)

Wilshere is really turning it on after signing his first professional contract
*i40.tinypic.com/30szr68.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

wow that was a superb shot. BTW, which match was it?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 24, 2009)

@Arsenal Gunners
What a shot 
Which match?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoke away in reserve league,he scored twice.In the very same match Eduardo played his first 90 minutes after returning from injury.
Hopefully both Wilshere and Ramsey will start tomorrow's FA cup tie.

FA CUP HT scores
 Kettering  1-1  Fulham  Fulham are 92 places above them
 Portsmouth  0-2  Swansea 
 Chelsea  1-1  Ipswich


----------



## Rahim (Jan 25, 2009)

Berbatov's late strike sinks Spurs.  What happened to Chelsea vs Ipscwich? 3-1 to Chelsea.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2009)

Chelsea 3-1 Ipswich

2 great freekicks - one from Ballack, the other from Lampard - sealed the victory. Goals over here:

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=pGJY9e_G980&eurl=*www.chelsea.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=512890


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2009)

Kettering 2 - 4 Fulham 

Sony pix will continue its sh1tty coverage as Arsenal game will be shown at 10:30 PM while it kicks off at 7 PM IST.
Looks like they can show games only after 10 PM.
Ill stick to setanta stream


----------



## Rahim (Jan 25, 2009)

That was a great goal from Lampard.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm.. Well I know nothing about football. Don't know player names or team names or anything.  Where do I start?


----------



## red_devil (Jan 25, 2009)

so we add some more players to our injury list [Welbeck n Fabio..poor fabio...]

and Chirag, football is no programming language to start off by fixing your liking towards a player or a team...just watch football .. watching EPL on weekends should be the first step [there are other leagues but i guess the timings of EPL is kinda helpful]

watch football, and over time you will like the way a player/team plays and gradually you'll become a supporter of that player/team

happy football watching


----------



## Rahim (Jan 25, 2009)

Chirag said:


> Hmm.. Well I know nothing about football. Don't know player names or team names or anything.  Where do I start?



Hello Chirag and welcome to the thread related to The Best Sports in The World  Yes yes its better than kirkitt 

Watch English Premier League on ESPN-Star SPorts in the weekend and beleive me most Indians have to start from scratch when it comes to football, apart from Eastern India and some Goans clubs.

Just dont play "minie minie minny moh" when it comes to supporting the club. Most of us start with sipporting the bigger more successful club/team but listen to your heart 

Dont get recommendations from me or Kl@w-24 for we are quite biased in a big way


----------



## Chirag (Jan 25, 2009)

Hostel. No tv. Where do I go?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2009)

Chirag said:


> Hmm.. Well I know nothing about football. Don't know player names or team names or anything.  Where do I start?



Ahh, *n6300* and *rahimveron* have already told you how to begin. Best of luck!

So Spuds were within range of a dubious treble until yesterday - a treble consisting of losing the Carling Cup final, losing the FA Cup final and getting relegated. 

Now they are out of the FA Cup a little earlier, but I'm sure they'll complete the double.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 25, 2009)

^ And no advice from me either I'm even more biased...


----------



## Rahim (Jan 25, 2009)

@Chirag: No TV  Are you in Guantanamo Bay? You are being tortured!!


----------



## red_devil (Jan 25, 2009)

Chirag said:


> Hostel. No tv. Where do I go?



if you have internet connection [preferably unlimited] then you can catch the games on streams ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 25, 2009)

Chirag said:


> Hostel. No tv. Where do I go?



Just google about the English Premiership, German Bundesliga, Spanish La Liga, Italian Serie A, Scottish Premier League, etc. and of course the Champions League. Read articles. You can also read Wikipedia articles about various clubs. 
Also watch you tube videos. 

Also do you understand the league form of football? Well actually when I remember about 4-5 years ago when I was new to be delighted by football, I got confused why the hell Arsenal was playing Villa (or was it another club) in the final match of the season when Manchester United was second in the league. (I had the cup mentality you see)


----------



## red_devil (Jan 25, 2009)

^ dude.. he wants to watch football and NOT write some THESIS and earn a PHd FFS !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2009)

No TV? Justin.tv is the place to go, then.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow...I never expected this...

*espnstar.com/football/premier-league/news/detail/item191250/Liverpool-can-win-title---Mourinho/



n6300 said:


> ^ dude.. he wants to watch football and NOT write
> some THESIS and earn a PHd FFS !!



But the Wikipedia articles are very entertaining  , at least for me.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 25, 2009)

^Yes one gets to know about the rich history of these legendary clubs.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 25, 2009)

^ you never expected that Pool have it in them to win the PL now ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jose likes the media attention. That's why he decided to say something extra-ordinary.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 25, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^ you never expected that Pool have it in them to win the PL now ??



Nope...I never expected Mr.Mourinho to speak in our favour.

Update:
Cardiff City 0 - 0 Arsenal (FT)
I guess they have to deal with the replay now.

Hopefully we finish up the job by knocking out Everton today.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2009)

Cardiff 0-0 Le Arse

Replay time, folks!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 25, 2009)

Blast my Cable Operator...I can't even watch the match...
I guess I'll be have to happy with Footie Fox updates.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 25, 2009)

Arse would take a replay of the game rather than getting knocked out 

FA is possibly their only chance at silverware this season


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2009)

We could have been down 2-0 at HT but at the same time Cardiff didn't even cross the half-way line in the 2nd half.So it is a fair result.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 25, 2009)

Holy Hell! We are 0-1 behind.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 25, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We could have been down 2-0 at HT but at the same time Cardiff didn't even cross the half-way line in the 2nd half.So it is a fair result.



So what do you expect? Foolishness from Cardiff and that too against a good team like Arsenal? Cardiff showed the respect. They played to their strength


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^ He probably expected Cardiff to bend over and get their asses... err... kicked.   

I don't understand why people think that any lower league team is sh1t.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^ He probably expected Cardiff to bend over and get their asses... err... kicked.   

I don't understand why people think that any lower league team is sh1t.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 25, 2009)

Yessssssss.........
We Equalised...

Now we go for the kill...


----------



## red_devil (Jan 25, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> Now we go for the kill...



you sound so unlike Pool


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn...I hate these draws even more than heartbreaking defeats...
Indeed an upset can be a wake up call...while a draw means there is no change in old ways...
Now Please my dear players, could you win at Wigan?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^ If they don't and ManU draw/lose, we're going back to the top with a win!


----------



## red_devil (Jan 25, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> Now we go for the kill...



did u go for the kill ??? well know what you just didn't KILL 

and Kl@w, you want Pool to draw/lose, you want Man U to draw/lose and above all you want your team to win !!! man i tell u ... all 3 will just not happen this week


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2009)

^ ^ Oh come on, don't stop me from dreaming!! 

The draw for the 5th round of the FA Cup:



> Watford v Chelsea
> 
> Sheffield Utd v Hull
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> So what do you expect? Foolishness from Cardiff and that too against a good team like Arsenal? Cardiff showed the respect. They played to their strength



WTF?I only said both teams had their moments,first half was all Cardiff and 2nd was all Arsenal so a draw was a fair result.



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ He probably expected Cardiff to bend over and get their asses... err... kicked.
> 
> I don't understand why people think that any lower league team is sh1t.


haha read the posts before blindly attacking just because some other guy did.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Mate, if you couldn't understand why I wrote something, tell me. I'll explain it to you.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2009)

What more credit can one give to the other side while saying they could have been up 2-0


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 26, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What more credit can one give to the other side while saying they could have been up 2-0



By saying - "Cardiff City FTW"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2009)

What?Everton FC FTW?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 26, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Everton FC FTW?



ROFL! I never thought you'll change your allegiance to Everton in the Everton-Arsenal match in the midweek.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2009)

Let's see how many players you know:



> *Provisional Manchester United squad:* Van der Sar, Foster, Kuszczak, Neville, Vidic, O'Shea, Chester *(?)*, Eckersley *(?)*, Ronaldo, Carrick, Gibson, Possebon, Scholes, Giggs, Cleverley *(?)*, Berbatov, Tevez, Macheda *(?)*, Brandy *(?)*  , Petrucci *(?)*.



And by the way, *Chelsea goalkeeper Carlo Cudicini has joined Sp*rs on a free transfer*. Sad day...


----------



## red_devil (Jan 26, 2009)

^ what game is that squad for ??

and btw, of all those ? 's i only know of that defender Eckersley ..he came in as a sub for Fabio in the previous game against SPUDS !! [which we won 2-1  ]

amd why would Chelsea let go someone for FREE ???


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

That's sad.... He had been loyal to us for a long time..... He should've gotten more games to play...
Now that he's gone, we've got only Hilario as a replacement for Cech.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2009)

*@n6300:* That squad is for the next PL game. 

Cudicini was a loyal servant to the club for 9 years and hence he was allowed to go for free, in the same way that Makelele was allowed to join PSG in the summer. Great keeper he was. Not as good as Cech, though.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 26, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ Oh come on, don't stop me from dreaming!!


Abey sapne dekhna hai toh ja bed par sona...yahaan kya kar raha hai 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> WTF?


Say these "nice" words to Wenger's Young Guns :angry: for they really need your kind words.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 26, 2009)

^thats our squad for the next PL game ??!!!??

damn those eFFing injuries !@@

<hey isn't TOSIC in the squad ?? he's better than most others >



rahimveron said:


> Abey sapne dekhna hai toh ja bed par sona...yahaan kya kar raha hai



sapne dekhte waqt agar bed geela kar diya to mummy daantengi naa...isiliye PC ke saamne baitha hua hai ....


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

n6300 said:


> damn those eFFing injuries !@@


Now you know what it feels like 

This could be our chance to get back to the top of the table


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bhai logo, yahan pe football ke sapne dekhne do, bed pe baki sapne dekhne hote hain humko, jaise career, shaadi etc etc


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's something to entertain y'all.



> *Quotes of the week*
> "My missus could have scored that."
> Harry Redknapp puts a friendly arm around striker Darren Bent after his glaring miss against Portsmouth.
> 
> ...


BTW, Pascal Chimpbonda has returned to Spurs.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2009)

beta testing said:


> Here's something to entertain y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Pascal *Chimpbonda* has returned to Spurs.


lol that sounds racist


----------



## Rahim (Jan 26, 2009)

Some nice quotes beta_testing.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> lol that sounds racist


lol I really didn't mean to 



rahimveron said:


> Some nice quotes beta_testing.


lol why do you always spell my name as beta*_*testing?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 26, 2009)

^ Because we hate spaces in filenames in *nix.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 26, 2009)

^You might misunderstand as some slang for BETA (you know what i meant here)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2009)

> John Obi Mikel has been nicked for drink driving, a charge he should be able to cleverly avoid by using any of his cunning aliases: Mikel Obi John, John Mikel Obi, Obi John Kenobi (this is not the footballer you're looking for) etc...



Bad boy!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 26, 2009)

^He ought to be red carded!!



Anurag_panda said:


> ^ Because we hate spaces in filenames in *nix.


lol



rahimveron said:


> ^You might misunderstand as some slang for BETA (you know what i meant here)


naah


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Andrei Arshavin poised for Arsenal move!*

*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2008/jul/09/russia.zenitstpetersburg/Laurence-Jones-2540.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Jan 27, 2009)

^Haans haans ke paagal ho gaya


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2009)

Because you haven't seen this one 
Wenger gets Arshavin


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 27, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Seen that one in the Gallery.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 27, 2009)

Why both of you so serious? Its funny...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 27, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Seriously funny...   

*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2008/jul/09/russia.zenitstpetersburg/alfonso-elvirac-293.jpg


----------



## red_devil (Jan 27, 2009)

^



beta testing said:


> Now you know what it feels like
> 
> This could be our chance to get back to the top of the table



lol...even with all those injuries we have a deep enough squad to put 11 good players on the pitch unlike you guys 

btw looks like Rio n Wes are fit n might play tonight or possibly the next match... uff...finally some good news....a clean sheet today and we set a record for the number of continuous clean sheets in the PL [we are sitting on 10 consecutive clean sheets]

and looks like someone else wants to [hopes to rather] be a quarter as good as us   

*Spurs blow £64.5m on defence*




> In the last three seasons alone they have splashed out on *THIRTEEN*  keepers and defenders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 poor poor spuds


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2009)

Where the Spuds get all that that money from?


----------



## red_devil (Jan 27, 2009)

its over a period of 3 years mate, and btw if you forgot, spuds sold Keane n Berba earlier this season .... so they might just have a lot of money


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 27, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Well, Spurs aren't exactly broke. 

But this season, they might be.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2009)

Still they spent around 80 million in the summer and about 30 million now on Chimbonda,Defoe and Palacios.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 27, 2009)

lmao at the images Kl@w posted!!
Kl@w you sure manage to dig out some interesting things for us


----------



## red_devil (Jan 28, 2009)

YES !! 11 CLEAN SHEETS !!   

Utd haven't conceded in 1025 odd minutes in the PL... 

and as for the game, well united won 5-0 ... 3 points clear of pool 

and me going to sleep now


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 28, 2009)

Now We just have to win. 

And Villa is now ahead of Chelsea. If Chelsea drop points against Boro, then 

But then that would ease pressure off ManUre, so on second thoughts let us both win and keep the pressure on them.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 28, 2009)

^ lol dushman ka dushman dost, eh ?  


btw, where is Kl@w ?? haven't seen any interesting finds from him today !! 

[Kl@w, dream karna kam kar... tere dream ka ek hissa to kal hi kathm ho gaya jab utd match jeeth gaya  ]


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Bad boy!!!


I too have always been confused about his name. 

What are the next fixtures? I'm stuck with GPRS.

Offtopic: Shishir & Abhishek, If you go to play on Hellsheaven, do spectate *you_know_who*. And is there any new admin?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 28, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^ lol dushman ka dushman dost, eh ?
> 
> 
> btw, where is Kl@w ?? haven't seen any interesting finds from him today !!
> ...



The game isnt over till it's over.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 28, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^ lol dushman ka dushman dost, eh ?
> 
> 
> btw, where is Kl@w ?? haven't seen any interesting finds from him today !!
> ...



Ahh, sapne hote hi hain tootne ke liye!! 



gagandeep said:


> I too have always been confused about his name.
> 
> What are the next fixtures? I'm stuck with GPRS.
> 
> Offtopic: Shishir & Abhishek, If you go to play on Hellsheaven, do spectate *you_know_who*. And is there any new admin?



Tonight is Arsenal vs Everton (or is it the other way around??), Chelsea vs Boro and a few more.

OFFTOPIC: Will do! 

Here's something special for y'all:

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/gallery/2009/1/7/1231350409482/Gallery-Emmanuel-Ebou--Un-008.jpg



*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2008/jul/15/facebook/Neil-Pollock-5404.jpg


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 28, 2009)

LMAO @ Ronaldo poster.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 28, 2009)

ah !! Kl@w is back doing what he does best .... DIGGING    

nice find Kl@w 



thewisecrab said:


> The game isnt over till it's over.



err...din get you on that one pal...


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Offtopic: Shishir & Abhishek, If you go to play on Hellsheaven, do spectate *you_know_who*. And is there any new admin?


I will. And AFAIK, there aren't any new admins. I haven't been to the server in a long time.

And all of you can get a Ronaldo doll!!

If you're interested in the doll, visit *farm1.static.flickr.com/62/184135922_961455bcb3_o.jpg


----------



## sub1zero (Jan 28, 2009)

Is Everton vs Arsenal live on ESPN/Star? I checked espnstar.com. They have Mancity Toon game live. WTF?! Did they telecast Manure match today(early morning hrs)?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2009)

There are so many similarities between Ronaldo and that Doll


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

^Of course! That doll was made to promote Ronaldo. 
Or maybe Ronaldo was made to promote that doll??!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 28, 2009)

n6300 said:


> err...din get you on that one pal...


I was referring to that comment you made on Kl@w's dream (including mine; which we do hope turns into a reality) coming to an end after ManUre's 5-0 win


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 28, 2009)

@ doll


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anybody have sledging videos???

Newbie..........To DIGIT


Oldie............. To Football


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 28, 2009)

^ What?


----------



## red_devil (Jan 28, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I was referring to that comment you made on Kl@w's dream (including mine; which we do hope turns into a reality) coming to an end after ManUre's 5-0 win



you mean the dream of Chelscum going on top of the table ?? 

LOL !! first you scumbags have to win tonights game and get to 3rd position


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Ho ho ho!! The ManUre bags are at the top, hooray!  

You ain't won nothing yet. And we ain't out of the title race yet. 
Save the champagne.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 28, 2009)

never said that.... just stated the obvious....CFC is in 4th place while Villa are 3rd ... so you guys still have to win tonight to get to third ...and going by your home form it might just be a bit difficult


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^ It's pretty tight, so anything is technically possible. Villa for the title, anyone? 

Chelsea vs Boro is not on TV. Streams beckon, then.


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2009)

Will Star Sports telecast the match? I'm still seeing the repeats of the Australian Open. 
ESPN is broadcasting the City vs. Newcastle game though.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 29, 2009)

haven't watched any match tonight but just saw the *half time scores*...



> Wigan 0-1 pool
> 
> chelsea 0-0 boro
> 
> everton 0-0 arsenal




well, hope the score line stays pretty much the same [except the one involving pool...just hope Wigan nick one back...cos i dont see pool scoring or even trying to score after the first goal  ]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Chelsea 2-0 Boro* 8) (KALOOOOOOUUUUU!!)

*Wigan 1-1 Liverpool* 

*Everton 1-1 Arsenal*  (Van Persie saves their Arse)

We move into 2nd and we must play Pool next. 

I watched the game on a stream which was high quality but my stupid connection couldn't sustain it. The updates on Vital Chelsea were a lot better and I had a great time!!


----------



## red_devil (Jan 29, 2009)

and now i guess the PL is shaping up right....

it was always between Man Utd and Chelsea... poor pool...rafa again wasn't KEANE  

and as for Arsenal...hope Wenger saw ze goal


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2009)

n6300 said:


> and now i guess the PL is shaping up right....
> 
> it was always between Man Utd and Chelsea... poor pool...rafa again wasn't KEANE


ManUre arrogance, eh? 

Don't count us out just yet. We are down but certainly not out.
Febuary could hardly be worse then this nightmarish Jan.

We can still come back with a bang by win over Chelski at Anfield on Sunday.
And Everton certainly would hardly be a cakewalk for ManUre.
Come On Everton...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 29, 2009)

Yay!! We Won !! 
I didnt see the match, but I did catch the goals online this morning. Thank God Kalou finally netted in the ball after so many shots shot wide.
Hope ManUre Vs. Everton plays well to our advantage  (that is coming fixture,right?)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2009)

RVP is such class,he is one of the few in the present XI to deserve the Arsenal shirt.
Too bad we never have our best players fit at the same time

The midfield was very weak again with Diaby Song and Denilson not performing.

It is true that we have so many injuries to crucial players like Walcott,Fab and Rosicky but the situation can be managed better using the available players.

Arsene should try with Vela on the wings and Nasri in the centre.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 29, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What?Everton FC FTW?


Yup


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 29, 2009)

And BTW, Chelsea are trying to bring in Marco Storari of AC Milan as a replacement for Cudicini.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2009)

beta testing said:


> Yup



+1

For this week. 

So lets say: Everton FC FTW!!!

And for ever:
Everton FC FMU...


----------



## red_devil (Jan 29, 2009)

^  finally some unity amongst Chelsea n pool supporters eh ?? good good  hope you two are united enough to draw your game... 

and everton beating MUFC at OT might just not happen guys...but i'm no one to stop you from day dreaming  lagey raho 

btw, where is Kl@w ?? no digs from him for today...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2009)

n6300 said:


> hope you two are united enough to draw your game...



fix'd


----------



## red_devil (Jan 29, 2009)

^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2009)

Yup Everton FC FTW till their replay against Liverpool


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 29, 2009)

Some more quotes 



> "The second half was a crazy game and when it is a crazy game you can't control things. Why was it crazy? Because it was crazy."
> Rafa Benitez - not crazy about Liverpool's draw at Wigan.
> 
> "This is a football club that has been put together by I don't know who and I don't know how. It is a mish-mash of players. It is scary."
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2009)

Rio Ferdinand has launched a new magazine called  - 'RIO'. So much for being witty and imaginative.   

*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2009/jan/29/rio-ferdinand-manchesterunited/kevin_mcaleer-5892.jpg

And Fergie follows suit.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## red_devil (Jan 30, 2009)

spuds and p(f)ools alike 



> *Anfield chief executive Rick Parry is writing a letter to the Premier League to complain about Tottenham’s conduct.
> *
> Parry is fuming after Harry Redknapp went public with his admiration for the Republic of Ireland striker.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^ A case of 'pot calling the kettle black'!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2009)

That Parry is an idi0t, even I would say that...


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 30, 2009)

@n6300- I like your signature..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Chelsea sign Gokhan Tore*



> Chelsea have snapped up Turkish youth international Gokhan Tore.
> 
> The 17-year-old German-born winger arrived from Bayer Leverkusen, where he has been since the age of five.
> 
> Tore has agreed a three-and-half-year deal at Stamford Bridge and joins the Chelsea academy with immediate affect.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, United bak on top, rite?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Chelsea sign Gokhan Tore*


Its not that big news,we know Chelsea is no place for youngsters to go


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Dunno... With so many players being allowed to leave this season, looks like Scolari has some ideas about getting youth into the team.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 30, 2009)

lol for once [after a long time] Chelsea haven't bought a READY MADE STAR !!!

lets see how they nurture this young guy


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Ya know, even I'm happy about this.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 31, 2009)

Good move. We need more young blood in the squad.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2009)

This window has been BS for Arsenal.Arshavin deal was a distant 2nd or 3rd priority and even that seems to be going nowhere let alone the long awaited replacement for Flamini.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 31, 2009)

*ARSENE WENGER has urged the Premier League to scrap the January transfer window and give the smaller clubs a fighting chance. *


> The Arsenal boss says it is wrong for teams to buy their way out of trouble mid-season. And he claims constant transfer speculation has a destabilising effect on every top-flight team.
> 
> Wenger, who still hopes to sign Andrei Arshavin before Monday’s deadline, said: “It’s better to keep the transfer market completely closed in the season.The transfer window takes away the final chance for the smaller clubs to have a good season."
> 
> “All the teams battling Manchester City against relegation are at a big handicap as they don’t have the same finances.



and for once i have to agree with Wenger....This sort of "buying out of trouble" is indeed not a good phenomenon...atleast there should be some rule that should allow transfers from one league to another only and not within the league [ for the Jan window ]

This isn't how Man City and Spurs should be fighting relegation 


*Scolari blames refs for form*

  i see him blaming Red Rom's money(or the lack of it) for his teams failure in near future


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2009)

^
I hope he keeps blaming the refs after their clash against us.

And let him make tactics for Dirk Kuyt alone, while Gerrard and Torres score...


----------



## red_devil (Jan 31, 2009)

^ lol... i somehow feel that he 'made up' his fear for Kuyt .... possibly he wanted Rafa to think like you did [ assuming Rafa has the capacity to think that is] and make sure he plays Kuyt ... that way Chelsea might even have to worry of only 10 players 


whatever be the case, I hope we win tonight and then you 2 draw tomorrow


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope We Win the match, if not we should lose that match. I simply don't want that we draw that game; that would simply be handing over the 18th title to ManUre, something which no Liverpool fan would want..., If we don't manage to win, Chelsea should win then, then I would wish Chelsea all the luck for the title...

We simply have to take a go for victory and nothing else...and after all playing at home counts for something, No?

Keeping my fingers crossed for Everton beating ManU...
ManU have to run out of steam so time or other...


----------



## red_devil (Jan 31, 2009)

^ yup ... playing at home [in your case] means that you will be defensive and sit back and play 11 men in your own half and sub out Gerrard and Torres [if he starts] just to make sure that the 2 of them  are fit enough to play for Liverpool till they're 100years old


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2009)

Well...we have to be attacking...otherwise there is simply no chance...
But I am not sure Benitez thinks that way...


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn where were Macca/ Shebbs/ Mase in the pre- match show in ESPN? I hated those two new guys. Especially the darker guy. I hated the way he kept saying "ah think blah blah....". Oh, and I hated the rest of his accent as well.

rofl this is line from Robbo Robson's blog.

"If the Liverpool players want to keep warm they can always place their hands either side of Rafa's head and thaw out in the steam coming out of his post-match ears."


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2009)

*10 men of Stoke City 1*-*0 ManCity*  

Great defending by Stoke. Played with 10 men for 50+ minutes and scored AFTER going down to 10 men!!

As for ManCity... Kaka is watching!


----------



## red_devil (Jan 31, 2009)

lol !! saw that match...really good.... city were truly $hitty


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hopefully the '$hitty' disease finds it way onto Red side of Manchester.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 31, 2009)

^ you guys please think about killing off a game first...because it was only wigan, you escaped with a draw....you might not be lucky enough against the 'blues'....



[ gawd ! i so want us to win today ]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Arse 0-0 West Ham*  


> Interviewer: "What are your thoughts about the game?"
> 
> Wenger: "I did not see ze incident"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Interviewer: "What are your thoughts about the game?"
> 
> Wenger: "I did not see ze incident"


Come on dude this is really getting lameIt was somewhat funny 5 year back.Stop posting it in every post you make.
Moreover Wenger is not German,he speaks good English.
Coming to the match - The performance was a lot better this time around but we lacked the killer ball and Adebayor failed to finish some easy chances again.Aston Villa drew too so some respite there.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 31, 2009)

Why are you guys using objectionable names for Arsenal? Sharm nahi aati!!!
BTW Wenger has said that sentence too many times, which will make it impossible to forget or not mention it as a side note


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2009)

^ ^ ^ LOL!!! I do it deliberately to wind up Arsenal supporters, ya know!! And looks like it works every time. 

About the game, why didn't Arsene start vPersie? Yes he is one booking away from missing a game, but that move seems to have cost you lot 2 valuable points.

*Aston Villa 0-0 Wigan*

*Bolton 3-2 Spuds*


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 31, 2009)

Villa-Wigan was a dead rubber. 
Villa had all the possession, Agbanlahor and Young created chance after chance and they even had former Wigan striker Heskey contributing a fair bit, but they still couldnt convert their chances. 
In a way, I'm happy they drew


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2009)

n6300 said:


> [ gawd ! i so want us to win today ]


Par meri badua to ManUre pe padegi...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Fulham 3-1 Portsmouth*

Erik Nevland (ex-ManU) scored 2 goals, the second one was pretty good.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Come on dude this is really getting lameIt was somewhat funny 5 year back.Stop posting it in every post you make.
> Moreover Wenger is not German,he speaks good English.
> Coming to the match - The performance was a lot better this time around but we lacked the killer ball and Adebayor failed to finish some easy chances again.Aston Villa drew too so some respite there.



Oh wait! Zis ees Arsenal right! You play bootiful football. So you should score more goals in ze match.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 31, 2009)

How frustrated the natives of Gunners would be with these results.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 1, 2009)

> Interviewer: "What are your thoughts about the game?"
> 
> Wenger: "I did not see ze incident"





Anurag_panda said:


> Oh wait! Zis ees Arsenal right! You play bootiful football. So you should score more goals in ze match.



 poor ol' Arsene...


At half time, Man U 1- 0 Everton  via a penalty  

now i'm sure Rafa is sitting  somewhere and taking note of this penalty...he'll want to launch another attack on Fergie sometime soon....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2009)

Damn! They won again! 

Still dreaming they'll lose the next one...

Now all eyes on our clash against Chelsea.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 1, 2009)

we've done our bit mates, now its your turn to play out a draw and make it a perfect weekend for us


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> How frustrated the natives of Gunners would be with these results.



I think "Gonners" would be more appropriate name for them now...


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 1, 2009)

Curse Arteta 

Tevez played really well. He would make a nice addition to our squad.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 1, 2009)

^Kya hua teri nazar ab Tevez par kyun hai?  You dont love Robinho anymore? yeh!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2009)

Rafa the gaffa must be furious! Another penalty to ManU at OT! Conspiracy! Blasphemy! Murder!   

Tonight's the big night, then. A win and we're within 2 points of ManU. A draw and it becomes more difficult. From now on, it's gonna be tough for Arsenal and Pool coz they both have FA Cup replays coming up. Arse will have to field their kids (as if they don't do that every week ) because of the mounting injuries (Diaby & Eboue went down yesterday). And Pool will be f***ed if they lose Gerrard or Torres in/before the Merseyside derby.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 1, 2009)

^ a win will take within 2 points but we'll still have a game in hand...but a draw would be so great for us....a draw means we'll be 4points ahead with a game in hand so hopefully that'll be 7 point lead !!



[oh i so want your game to be a draw !! Hope Rafa n Scholari play beautiful football (like Arsenal) and end up at 0-0 (again like Arsenal ) or 1-1 ....dont want a win for either team tonight...]


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 1, 2009)

well Man UTD shwoing there true colors and we would love to win the BPL and champions league this season .... lets hope the good run keeps going on .....


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 1, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> ^Kya hua teri nazar ab Tevez par kyun hai?  You dont love Robinho anymore? yeh!!


I didn't say I didn't like Robinho. I just want either Robinho or Tevez to come in. Robinho's got superb dribbling and ball control. Tevez is a great workhorse who doesn't stop till the final whistle is blown. They would be just what the doctor ordered.

Anyway, there's lots of action this evening. First up, there's Rafa v Roger in the Australian Open. Then there's Rafa v Scolari in the Premier League.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 1, 2009)

oh i now realized this bit.... we have 2 workhorses in Park and Tevez ... both of them relentless....but Chelsea and Pool (and Arsenal too) dont haven even one player that could be termed a workhorse....lol i realized this obvious bit only now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2009)

n6300 said:


> [oh i so want your game to be a draw !! Hope Rafa n Scholari play beautiful football (like Arsenal) and end up at 0-0 (again like Arsenal ) or 1-1 ....dont want a win for either team tonight...]



Rafa - the beautiful game?? The guy who plays 2 defensive midfielders AT HOME??  

Oh, and our workhorse  - Michael Essien - is injured right now. I can't wait for him to come back.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2009)

Hopefully Rafa goes all out attacking...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2009)

*ROBBIE KEANE `ON VERGE` OF REJOINING SPURS*



> Rafa Benitez has dramatically pushed Robbie Keane closer to a return to Tottenham after leaving the Irishman out of the squad to face Chelsea today and telling reporters that it was not his decision to sign Keane in the summer.
> 
> The Mail on Sunday even claims that Keane is now 'on the verge' of rejoining Tottenham after his omission, coupled with Jermain Defoe's foot injury, 'prompted Spurs manager Harry Redknapp to move fast to secure the Irishman'.
> 
> ...



Poor Keane...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2009)

^
I feel sorry for him. He deserves much better treatment.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah poor Keane....but why aren't $hitty going after him ?? they can offer him lot more money than Spuds...or was all that transfer talk involving Kaka all hype n no substance kinda thing?

Kl@w, when is Essien likely to be back ??

EDIT :

wait....did he play for Spuds in the PL this season ?? [i dont remember about it at all...but if thats the case, then there is that maximum of 2 clubs rule...]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Essien will be back this month or early next month.

Heck, even I don't remember whether Keane played for Spuds this season. 
Sh!tty are more interested in Santa Cruz at the moment. Mark Hughes wants him again.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 1, 2009)

It would be nice if Keane rejoined Spurs and performed well.

And lol, in the Aussie Open today, a pretty young girl was holding a banner which said- "Marry me Rafa". I'm suspecting that Benitez read it and is all infatuated now. 

Shay Given close to completing City move....


----------



## red_devil (Feb 1, 2009)

^ i wouldn't blame Rafa.... she looked quiet cute   [in that passing second atleast  ]

and beta_testing, you should've said "Given is close to completing a move to the championships"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2009)

beta testing said:


> I didn't say I didn't like Robinho. I just want either Robinho or Tevez to come in. Robinho's got superb dribbling and ball control. Tevez is a great workhorse who doesn't stop till the final whistle is blown. They would be just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> Anyway, there's lots of action this evening. First up, there's Rafa v Roger in the Australian Open. Then there's Rafa v Scolari in the Premier League.


And just like Rafa won Aus Open, Rafa will also win against Scolari.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 1, 2009)

^ high hopes mate....Rafael *Nadal* has more quality that this idiot called Rafael Benitez....heck...even *Rafael Da Silva* is more attack minded than that stupid manager of yours....


[i just hope he doesn't keep Gerrard and Torres on the bench and start off with 5 or maybe even 6 defensive players... hope he doesn't start a 1-5-5-0 ]


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 1, 2009)

Update from today's big game.

0-0 till 68th min. And Lampard red carded.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2009)

n00b refree.  Lampard was unlucky.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2009)

The ref is a f**king muppet.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 1, 2009)

1-0 to Pool... 88th Min Torres from a scorching header...Big Phil pretty sure to get the boot now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> n00b refree.  Lampard was unlucky.





Kl@w-24 said:


> The ref is a f**king muppet.


You guys watching Liverpool for the first time?The 12th man on the pitch makes all the difference yet again.
Adebayor was sent off too against Liverpool for nothing.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2009)

Lol...
Liverpool won.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2009)

2-0 now. Big Phil mt not get the boot, but that muppet Riley should be banned from refereeing for life.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 1, 2009)

Final score: Pool 2-0 Chelsea. They are at our heels again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2009)

Liverpool 2 - 0 Chelsea
Hmm.. Kind of bad result for Arsenal as Liverpool are more likely to implode than Chelsea but whatever.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2009)

If we're gonna get a muppet for a referee, we might as well stop playing and forfeit the game. Although we were luck he didn't do anything about the kick that Bosingwa planted on Benayoun's backside in the end. 

Yesterday Rory Delap was sent off for kicking the ball against Shaun Wright Phillips. Gerrard does it to Bosingwa and walks away scot-free.

I can either laugh at the game or just go and kill myself.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 1, 2009)

WHat F**KED  UP REFEREEING IS THAT  ??? 


He Red cards Lampard for nOthing and then lets Bosingwa get away with that kick on Benayoun's butt!!
DAMN !! that ref should be banned for 5 years atleast....[if it was cricket and BCCI, we sure would've kicked him back to ref's school..]

for once i was rooting for Chelsea to get the equalizer [no not because of them getting a draw and we stretching our lead...absolutely not]... I felt Pool didn't deserve to win tonight...

and Rafa gets out a prepared note to read out against Fergie influencing the ref's..and now I wonder what he would have had to say for this one !! BLOODY LOOSERFOOLS

oh btw, in after all that.... i think we'd appreciate Pool winning  .... a win for Chelsea or even a point would have brought them closer than they are right now... but with pool taking all points, we still lead chelsea by 5 and have a game in hand...

as for pool coming up close, never mind.... they'll draw some more games and i'm very sure of it...and will always look up our butts


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2009)

Great victory for us. Finally some positivity at last. 

Though I guess Lampard was quite unlucky to be sent off...but we dominated the game even when he was playing and we would have won anyway. 

BTW What was Chelsea playing for? At no point in the game they looked to win...



n6300 said:


> and Rafa gets out a prepared note to read out against Fergie influencing the ref's..and now I wonder what he would have had to say for this one !! BLOODY LOOSERFOOLS


lol...dar gaya kya? 
To be serious Funguson still has the title in his hands, hopefully he drops it...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 2, 2009)

^ no...dara nahin....khush hoon...pool hamse title is season main nahin le sakti...100% guarantee 

and dont you worry, Fergie isn't a certain Benitez to let his team drop off the lead...we're still 2 points in front with a game in hand...so hopefully it'll be 5 points ahead for us 

oh btw, saw this over at another place...

*KRAP* - Keep Rafa At Pool


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^ no...dara nahin....khush hoon...pool hamse title is season main nahin le sakti...100% guarantee
> 
> and dont you worry, Fergie isn't a certain Benitez to let his team drop off the lead...we're still 2 points in front with a game in hand...so hopefully it'll be 5 points ahead for us



Khel abhi baki hai dost. 

Anyway I wouldn't count out the CSKA London out the race yet. Only the Gonners are out of the race. Hopefully they do us a favour and beat ManUre and draw with Chelski (both in may) and lose to us.
And March 14 is an important day for sure...


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 2, 2009)

Gonners? -.- 

Buddy you are asking to much for a wish. I don't think all your wishes will come true... ohh wait a minute, i hope none of your wishes come true. =p


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Gonners? -.-
> 
> Buddy you are asking to much for a wish. I don't think all your wishes will come true... ohh wait a minute, i hope none of your wishes come true. =p


You wish?


----------



## red_devil (Feb 2, 2009)

> Only the Gonners are out of the race. Hopefully they do us a favour and beat ManUre and draw with Chelski (both in may) and lose to us.



why count on the gunners when you have a 12th man playing for you in all your matches ???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2009)

n6300 said:


> why count on the gunners when you have a 12th man playing for you in all your matches ???


Only at home...
Tsst...tsst..jealous of our fan support?


----------



## red_devil (Feb 2, 2009)

^  spoke like a true SCOUSER

<stepping in for Kl@w who is probably trying to kill himself > 

This is real LOL 

*BOSINGWA*

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/1921/lolbosingwanewqs2.gif


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 2, 2009)

Let's face it, these refereeing blunders have gone too far. Riley's decision could cost us the title. Mike Riley and Rob Styles should be kicked out. And IMO, we should have TV replays just like Cricket, so that if one team is not happy with the ref's decision, they can appeal and the ref can watch the TV replay and change his decision. Remember last season when Kalou scored a goal against Newcastle, which was clearly offside? Allardyce lost his job then. And yeah, I don't know what went through that goon Bosingwa's mind. And didja see Drogba? Absolutely no effort from him.

It's gonna be very tough to win the title now. But still, I'm not gonna give up hopes just yet. There's still Liverpool v ManU or ManU v Liv'Pool I don't quite remember. A draw there would be great. And ManU still have chances to slip up.

Abhishek bhai nahiiiiiiiii!!!!!

Shay Given completes 7mn pound move to City
This is the first deal of deadline day. There could be more to come..... We'll know the fate of Arshavin today; he's in London now. And Spuds have launched a 15mn pound bid for Keane. It's up to Liverpool now.

Arsenal- Arshavin deal falls through. Arshavin is going back home


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2009)

beta_testing said:


> Shay Given completes 7mn pound move to City


What? This is not good. I really don't want to see an excellent keeper like Shay to play in the Championship. 



beta testing said:


> Let's face it, these refereeing blunders have gone too far. Riley's decision could cost us the title. Mike Riley and Rob Styles should be kicked out. And IMO, we should have TV replays just like Cricket, so that if one team is not happy with the ref's decision, they can appeal and the ref can watch the TV replay and change his decision. Remember last season when Kalou scored a goal against Newcastle, which was clearly offside? Allardyce lost his job then. And yeah, I don't know what went through that goon Bosingwa's mind. And didja see Drogba? Absolutely no effort from him.


While I agree to your point regarding refreeing blunders however I don't think TV replays should be used since that would painfully slow for a fast paced sport such as Football and not to mention that the "TV Referee" would still to susceptible to mistakes, maybe even more so. They need to think of something innovative IMO.
Unfortunately technology hasn't evolved as much as to analyse the match at real time. But technology should be used for determing goals (when the ball is doubtful to be in or out).
As for bookings and stuff, I think the referees need some common sense...that would be enough. Unfortunately, common sense is something which quite a large no. of people lack.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rahim (Feb 2, 2009)

^Arey yaar how did you change the Display Name? I requested the mods/admin but.....no luck here.
Request to mods: Just change it to "Rahim" instaed of rahimveron


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2009)

rahimveron said:


> ^Arey yaar how did you change the Display Name? I requested the mods/admin but.....no luck here.
> Request to mods: Just change it to "Rahim" instaed of rahimveron


Because everybody hates ManU supporters.  

Kiddin'

The admins only have the power not the mods.
My old display name is my real name, and mainly as privacy concern, I asked the admins to change it and they did.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 2, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> What? This is not good. I really don't want to see an excellent keeper like Shay to play in the Championship.


Think! Portsmouth, Blackburn, Newcastle, West Brom, Middlesbrough all have tough games ahead of them. IMO, City have the highest chances of winning/ getting draws in 8 out of their remaining 15 games. The other clubs won't be so fortunate. At the end of the season, IMO, Portsmouth will find themselves moving to the Championship, and City will still be in the Premier League. City could still get relegated, but if they focus on their game, they can get the points against clubs they're supposed to. What's your take? You think City will get relegated?
Now I'm telling ya, don't start saying I'm a City supporter. I'm just expressing my views.



Liverpool_fan said:


> While I agree to your point regarding refreeing blunders however I don't think TV replays should be used since that would painfully slow for a fast paced sport such as Football and not to mention that the "TV Referee" would still to susceptible to mistakes, maybe even more so. They need to think of something innovative IMO.
> Unfortunately technology hasn't evolved as much as to analyse the match at real time. But technology should be used for determing goals (when the ball is doubtful to be in or out).
> As for bookings and stuff, I think the referees need some common sense...that would be enough. Unfortunately, common sense is something which quite a large no. of people lack.


Of course, they needn't review the ref's decision all the time, but at times, when something is really doubtful, or when the ref commits a clear blunder, the TV replays must be brought in. We have the technology to do this, so why not? And yeah, the refs do need some common sense, which they're lacking. The F.A has to make refreeing a more attractive job, so more people will consider refreeing as a career.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2009)

I r back. Needed to get my head in the right place after yesterday's debacle. Went to a fans-forum. Found out, everyone there feels the same way as I do.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2009)

beta testing said:


> Think! Portsmouth, Blackburn, Newcastle, West Brom, Middlesbrough all have tough games ahead of them. IMO, City have the highest chances of winning/ getting draws in 8 out of their remaining 15 games. The other clubs won't be so fortunate. At the end of the season, IMO, Portsmouth will find themselves moving to the Championship, and City will still be in the Premier League. City could still get relegated, but if they focus on their game, they can get the points against clubs they're supposed to. What's your take? You think City will get relegated?
> Now I'm telling ya, don't start saying I'm a City supporter. I'm just expressing my views.


No I don't think they will be relegated, they will buy out their way out of relegation.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2009)

Arshavin deal is off 
*www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/arsenal/article5640509.ece
However the situation is reported to change every minute.This BS saga is at the max right now.
If we fail to land him and added to that the failure to strengthen the defence,the people doing transfer dealings should get a nice kick at the Arse-nal


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 2, 2009)

Mike Riley better distance himself very well from West London.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2009)

Arsenal's FA cup replay against Cardiff postponed due to snowfall
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x331/feb_09/gun__1233572571_emirates_snow06.jpg?ic=5f9aedT


----------



## red_devil (Feb 2, 2009)

my relegation guess : 

Stoke
West Brom

last spot up for grabs  [ boro, blackburn main contenders....spuds n toon n $hitty just outside contenders]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2009)

beta_testing said:


> And Spuds have launched a 15mn pound bid for Keane. It's up to Liverpool now.
> :


And latest I hear he is set for a medical towards White Hart Lane. 
I would be really dissapointed if he leaves, I always admired him long before he became a red. 
*www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/article5641439.ece


----------



## red_devil (Feb 2, 2009)

^ KRAP _ and you will have more such dissapointments


----------



## Rahim (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like Robbie Keane will return to Spurs and good news for him. As long as Rafa with his defensive mentality is at Anfield there is no chance of Keane being a hit. Just look at Kuyt!! Is he a striker anymore? Even he knows that.

@n6300: time to change ur siggy buddy as the forum seems be fast again


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2009)

Latest updates
Andrei Arshavin has completed his medical at Arsenal - but Zenit are still holding out for a payment from the player himself.  
Liverpool and Tottenham have agreed on Keane's transfer fee.
Source The sun


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 2, 2009)

^Not too much time left before the window closes, so they better hurry up.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2009)

I forgot to post the same day, but the Bundesliga resumed few days ago and man how it is down to the wire. While Bayern München lost this weekend, Hoffenheim won and is 2 points clear of Hamburg and Hertha and 3 clear of Bayern.
I hope their good run continues. 
Generally I support Bayern in the Bundesliga but this time I hope Hoffenheim win the Bundesliga. 
BTW Read this nice story about Hoffenheim:
*www.cbc.ca/sports/soccer/story/2009/01/30/f-hoffenheim.html

Man City are you listening? 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Liverpool and Tottenham have agreed on Keane's transfer fee.
> Source The sun




Well I guess it would be better for Keano to go back to Spurs. I wish him well.



beta testing said:


> ^Not too much time left before the window closes, so they better hurry up.





> With heavy snowfall having caused havoc on the roads and on public transport, making it difficult for players to travel, clubs have been given extra time to conduct medicals and settle on personal terms. They will, however, have to provide e-mail confirmation by 5pm that a transfer has been agreed in principle.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Chelsea To Hijack Tottenham Hotspur's Ricardo Quaresma Loan Bid*



> Chelsea have been a sleeping giant in the winter window, but could wake up from their slumber to destroy Tottenham Hotspur's attempt to lure Inter's Ricardo Quaresma to north London...
> 
> Tottenham Hotspur, on hearing that Chelsea have entered the race, have decided to pull the plug on any transfer. Their one and only deadline day deal will be Robbie Keane.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm really anguished...

This letter posted at one of our fan sites, virtually sums up my feelings:



> “DEAR Mr. Keane,
> 
> On behalf of Liverpool Football Club, I apologise for the way you’ve been treated. When you not only signed for the club you supported as a boy, but were given the hallowed number 7 jersey in the process, it must have been a dream come true - but the way that dream descended into six months of nightmare was unfair and completely uncalled for.
> 
> ...


*www.thisisanfield.com/columnists/2009/02/an-open-letter-to-robbie-keane/

And I am really afraid...the final match of the season of ours is against Spurs...How ironical it would be if he scored in that game and well...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2009)

4.50pm - Chelsea have denied TV reports they want to sign Inter Milan winger Ricardo Quaresma.
5pm - THE TRANSFER WINDOW IS NOW CLOSED!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2009)

The window is closed, but there will be more confirmations for a few hours after this.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2009)

BBC said:
			
		

> 1721: Arsenal fans, don't look: One of our news agencies is claiming that Zenit and the Gunners have failed to reach a deal on the transfer of Andrei Arshavin. It is only one source, though, so we will try and get more on that as and when we have it.
> 1728: Nervous, nervous moments for Arsenal fans, these. The Associated Press are saying Zenit spokesman Alexei Petrov believes the deal for Andrei Arshavin has broken down. We are awaiting confirmation, though.


WTF


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2009)

> Associated Press are claiming that a Zenit spokesman has said that the Andrei Arshavin deal is off.



Eh?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2009)

^
They better sign Arshavin or they'll be laughing stock over the next few days...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 2, 2009)

^ yeah heard that on twitter too... the deal apparently didn't happen...

[was following arsenalblog or something related to Arsenal which said so...not sure myself]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2009)

> Reuters are agreeing with AP and saying that the Arshavin deal is off.



!!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 2, 2009)

@rahimveron ... changed my siggy..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2009)

> It`s just been announced by the Football Association that Chelsea`s Portuguese defender, Jose Bosingwa, will not face any disciplinary charges following the assault on Benayoun at Anfield on Sunday.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 2, 2009)

WTF !!!!


when the parent body (FA) is this pathetic, no wonder the Refs are worse....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2009)

^
Look at the reasons:



> "Referee Mike Riley has informed the FA that, while he did not see the incident himself, it was seen by his assistant Mo Matadar. No action was taken against Bosingwa by the officials.
> 
> "Under the FIFA Laws of the Game, the FA is prohibited from taking disciplinary action when incidents are seen at the time by the match officials."


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I couldn't believe it when I read it!! What a bunch of muppets!!  



> On Sky Sports News, they are saying that Zenit will make a statement about Arshavin in an hour.



!!!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 2, 2009)

enough is enough .... the trouble started when there were talks abt we not playing sexy football and Roman also wanted the club to be more popular playing Barca kinda game.
Thats whn Jose Mourinho ran out of options and had to leave. Till then it was 3 points in the bag week in and week out.
i had criticized JM a lot once. Now i realize i was wrong. the 4-1-2-2-1 formation with genuine wingers (not Kalou and Malouda pleaseeee) is what we need. Bring back Robben and Duff and kick out Ballack and Deco.
all of Mourinho's effort in making a deadlock defence has been sent down the drain by stupid club policies.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 2, 2009)

^ if only Roman thought that way....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2009)

^^
 That is why sometimes we should trust our managers, no matter how much we disagree or when the manager shows inexplicable behaviour.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 2, 2009)

^ yeah but that isn't always the right way ahead...case in point : Rafael Benitez


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 3, 2009)

> Latest reports from Sky indicate that Andrei Arhsavin's move from Zenit St. Petersburg to Arsenal is on the absolute verge of going through.



Few seconds later...



> International news agency Reuters are now reporting that a Zenit spokesman has confirmed that Andrei Arshavin will not be joining Arsenal..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2009)

> Sky Sports News are still claiming that Chelsea are trying to finalise the loan signing of Ricardo Quaresma. Wait and see, folks...



!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 3, 2009)

^
Ah...The romance of deadline day...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2009)

> The update from the Sky Sports News reporter at the Emirates is that "Arshavin is to all intents and purposes an Arsenal player". An agent involved in the deal has apparently claimed that all the paperwork has been filed and Arsenal believe they have their man...



!!!



> Chelsea have signed Portuguese winger Ricardo Quaresma on loan from Italian giants Inter Milan until the end of the season.



Woot!! Anyone's better than that waste of space Malouda!!! 

*It's OFFICIAL!!*



> Chelsea Football Club is delighted to announce that we have signed Inter Milan winger Ricardo Quaresma on loan until the end of the season. The Premier League have confirmed the deal.
> 
> Quaresma joins us as the sixth Portuguese player in the first team squad, following the summer arrivals of José Bosingwa and Deco, who have also worked under manager Luiz Felipe Scolari at international level.
> 
> The 25-year-old winger can play on either flank, with his qualities of speed and finesse a regular problem for opposing defences.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 3, 2009)

How put Joe Cole and the under-perforiming Quaresma on the wings and tell Drogba to play his part and who knows Chelsea might stand on her feet again.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Joe Cole is out for the season. 

We've got Malouda, Kalou, Stoch and Quaresma as wingers now. I reckon Malouda's time is up. Off to the bench he goes!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2009)

Our newest signing
*smages.com/i/e7/9a/e79a79fb8e9a86a7fdcb16747687d519.jpg


----------



## red_devil (Feb 3, 2009)

^ finally..

but i dont think he'll make instant impact...he'll need sometime...hope till then Arse wouldn't have been knocked out of CL and their 4th place in PL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ It's winter in the UK. He is coming from Russia. He'll slot in instantly.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 3, 2009)

^ i'm sure you realize that i didn't mean only wrt the weather...

he'll probably tell wenger, "i haf played in zis conditions before..."


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Oh come on!! I was kidding, ya know!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 3, 2009)

arey bhai why is Arshavin posing the same way everywhere or is it photoshoped?
Is the deal confirmed?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ It's photoshopped! 

Zenit have confirmed it for 16.9 million Pounds!! Nothing official yet from the Premier League or Arsenal.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 3, 2009)

arey kya rahim bhai...Arshavin's pic is photshopped....itna clear dikhta hai !!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 3, 2009)

Any confirmation regarding Arshavin from Arsenal?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2009)

Arshavin says he 'thinks' he is an Arsenal player and will wear the no. 23 shirt.

He revealed it on his personal website.



> Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp told BBC Radio 5 Live that he spoke to Mourinho and agreed a deal for Quaresma before Chelsea entered the race.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> arey bhai why is Arshavin posing the same way everywhere or is it photoshoped?


Look at the skin colour on his hands and his face .


----------



## Rahim (Feb 3, 2009)

abey paagalon....i know its photoshopped....just wanted to know if the deal was confirmed.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 3, 2009)

I couldn't find anything about the Arshavin deal on Arsenal's official site. Strange innit?

BTW, this is a must read. It's about how video replays are effectively used in other sports and how they can be used in football.
*www.football365.com/referee365/0,17033,8747_4890670,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2009)

Zenit's official site mentioned that the deal has gone through but Arsenal won't mention it until the PL passes it.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> *abey paagalon....i know its photoshopped....just wanted to know if the deal was confirmed*.






a_rahim said:


> arey bhai why is Arshavin posing the same way everywhere *or is it photoshoped?*
> Is the deal confirmed?





ab aap hi batao 

PL authorities are creating unnecessary suspense by getting into useless paper work...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 3, 2009)

I think its a done deal. I would love to see him play for Arsenal.

@n6300: Hello Sir, main fail ho gaya!!! Khush?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ahh, finally you've got rid of that dud from your username!! Congrats!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 3, 2009)

^Dont worry i still like him!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 

BTW, a lot of people are talking about Quaresma's trademark 'outside of the foot' cross. This I gotta see. 

Woot!! It's called 'The Trivela'. Check this out:

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=kNoFJTOEUPg


----------



## red_devil (Feb 3, 2009)

> He said: "Sometimes good players cannot settle down in the team and when this happens you have to consider the situation and try to react quickly.
> 
> "If it is not good for the team then it is better for everyone to make a decision and because of the situation in the transfer market and for the opportunity for the player we had to do it now.
> 
> ...




what an idiot... he is counting on Babel, Kuyt and Ngog ..

Lampard wins appeal over red card :

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/c/chelsea/7864085.stm


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^
> 
> BTW, a lot of people are talking about Quaresma's trademark 'outside of the foot' cross. This I gotta see.
> 
> ...


I'd seen that before, but still, everytime I watch it, I gape with amazement. It's absolutely fantastic.
Sad Quaresma doesn't do it in soccer simulators


----------



## Rahim (Feb 3, 2009)

The only problem with Quaresma is he is not playing to his potential and some say he is better than Ronaldo. Kl@w pray for him


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 3, 2009)

n6300 said:


> Lampard wins appeal over red card


It was obvious, wasn't it?


----------



## red_devil (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah well, once Bosingwa got away, i thought FA had lost all the senses and would take a wrong decisions wrt Lampard as well


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2009)

*@rahim:* Yes, I hope he succeeds here. A flair player like him was never going to make it at Mourinho's Inter. At Barca, he was at odds with Rijkaard and was only 19 at that time, I think.

*@beta testing:* Now we've got both Lampard AND Bosingwa for the next fixtures!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 3, 2009)

@Kl@w ... hope you get Riley (with all his decisions going against you ) as well


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That skinny little idiot shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a football stadium. He's a threat to the general public's sanity. 



> Arsenal Football Club is delighted to announce that Russian international midfielder, Andrey Arshavin has joined the Gunners from Zenit St. Petersburg on a long-term contract for an undisclosed fee.



Finally.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol All of a sudden Arshavin is all over Arsenal.com
*www.arsenal.com/
Finally it is official, 2nd most BS transfer saga(tevez  ) ever has ended.
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x363/feb_09/gun__1233680011_arshavin_gallery4.jpg?ic=a0cce4T
"Yea Blitches"
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/feb_09/gun__1233680037_arshavin_gallery2.jpg
"Whatever"


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 4, 2009)

Arshavin looks like a cute little kid there.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 4, 2009)

It will take him a couple of weeks to make his debut, it's being said. The Russian season ended in November.

Ricardo Quaresma's interview to ChelseaTV:



> "I didn't have many opportunities to show my qualities at Inter but I believe these two are two great leagues in the world and all I want is to show what I am made of, to show hard work, to show all my qualities here."
> 
> "I don't like to talk about myself, I prefer that other people talk about me."
> 
> "I was happy that I was able to score here at Chelsea and when I hit the bar, unfortunately I couldn't score there but it was a great experience for me. I hope now to do the same things for Chelsea, rather than against them."



*www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~1544439,00.html

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/04-02-200911-36-45AM.png


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 4, 2009)

Woohoo finally!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 4, 2009)

I wish he should light-up BPL just like Cristiano. Best of Luck.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2009)

iinfi said:


> enough is enough .... the trouble started when there were talks abt we not playing sexy football and Roman also wanted the club to be more popular playing Barca kinda game.
> Thats whn Jose Mourinho ran out of options and had to leave. Till then it was 3 points in the bag week in and week out.
> i had criticized JM a lot once. Now i realize i was wrong. the 4-1-2-2-1 formation with genuine wingers (not Kalou and Malouda pleaseeee) is what we need. Bring back Robben and Duff and kick out Ballack and Deco.
> all of Mourinho's effort in making a deadlock defence has been sent down the drain by stupid club policies.



looks like Scolari and Kenyon read the abv post. a winger comes in.
i want Deco or Ballack and DROGBA and ANELKA to move out in summer and 
a winger and two genuine out and out striker coming in.

btw did anyone notice, when Bosingwa kissed Benayoun on his butt with his leg, the asst. ref flagged for a foul and in the heat of the moment pointed the flag in the wrong direction. Hence no action was taken against him.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 5, 2009)

Pool Out of the FA cup    

whats even more interesting is Gerrard got injured [hamstring] during the game and Lucas was sent off for 2 yellows ....

now hamstring injury == 2 or 3 weeks KO [approximately] and hope Torres picks up an injury too... then Pool have no goal scorers ... only Babel, Kuyt n Ngog as strikers...

possibly in a couple of weeks we'll see normalcy restored on the PL table...

1. Man Utd
2. Chelsea
3. Pool
4. Arsenal [hopefully Ar$e_shaving will help Arse Kl@w back  ]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 5, 2009)

Arshavin will take at least a couple of weeks to settle into the team. Meanwhile, Aston Villa will have *Ashley Young* back after suspension. 

As for Pool, you just knew it HAD to happen, what with Rafa shouting his mouth off that selling Keane was a gamble, then the next day claiming that it WASN'T a gamble.   
Of course, Rafa himself said he has Kuyt (an ex-striker), Babel (eternal benchwarmer), Ngog (eggnog? who?) and Benayoun (he is a 7/10 winger FFS!!). Good luck with that personnel.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 5, 2009)

Rafa hasn't renewed his contract with Pool, has he ?

is he trying to get fired from Pool and join some other club ? Real ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Nope! I think he's off to Juve or Real in the summer. And he is trying to get sacked midway through the season, leaving Pool in the lurch to teach the Yanks a lesson.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2009)

Haha I would rather have 10 Eboues in my team rather than 1 Lucas Levia,I can't believe how many Liverpool supporters are happy that he is suspended for a few matches 



n6300 said:


> Pool Out of the FA cup
> 
> whats even more interesting is Gerrard got injured [hamstring] during the game and Lucas was sent off for 2 yellows ....
> 
> ...


At current rate Liverpool will finish below Villa,so if we have a chance to go 3rd or even 2nd if chelsea implode too


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 5, 2009)

Let's see how Pool do now without Gerrard.
**** Riley if it wasn't for him we would very well have been in contention for the title.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2009)

WTH is happenning...



n6300 said:


> Pool Out of the FA cup
> 
> whats even more interesting is Gerrard got injured [hamstring] during the game and Lucas was sent off for 2 yellows ....


Yeah! But no worries! We can still cope up and knick two victories in the meantime.




> now hamstring injury == 2 or 3 weeks KO [approximately] and hope *Torres picks up an injury too*... then Pool have no goal scorers ... only Babel, Kuyt n Ngog as strikers...



In my opinion that is a bad way for expecting your Rivals to fall...oh wait...that's a Manc speaking...
Hopefully We beat a FULL STRENGTH ManU at Old Trafford come March the 14th and hopefully ManUre are not lucky enough to escape with excuses blaming the refree totally...like Chelsea did. 



> possibly in a couple of weeks we'll see normalcy restored on the PL table...
> 
> 1. Man Utd
> 2. Chelsea
> ...


Let's wait a couple of weeks....and then let's see...

BTW I am still confident we'll win the league...

P.S.: God! I have never wish this much for a particular team's defeat...as I am wishing against ManU this weekend...COME ON West Ham....Come ONNNNNN!!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 5, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeah! But no worries! We can still cope up and knick two victories in the meantime.



high hopes mate...without Gerrard and with Torres getting subbed after 60 minutes, i highly doubt you guys winning both games 



> In my opinion that is a bad way for expecting your Rivals to fall...oh wait...that's a Manc speaking... Hopefully We beat a FULL STRENGTH ManU at Old Trafford come March the 14th and hopefully ManUre *are not lucky enough to escape with excuses blaming the refree totally...like Chelsea did*.



yeah ask your 12th man [the ref] to be a bit more discreet in Red carding the REDS 


Oh btw, your manager tries to over smart others and acts like a complete D!ckhead by selling a good striker hoping on the reserves to see you through the season, and its only befitting that he gets into trouble....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2009)

n6300 said:


> high hopes mate...without Gerrard and with Torres getting subbed after 60 minutes, i highly doubt you guys winning both games


I prefer to be an optimist...




> yeah ask your 12th man [the ref] to be a bit more discreet in Red carding the REDS
> 
> Oh btw, your manager tries to over smart others and acts like a complete D!ckhead by selling a good striker hoping on the reserves to see you through the season, and its only befitting that he gets into trouble....


What can I say for Benitez, mate? I don't understand him AT ALL. 
But I have faith in the team. 
BTW the 12th man is our fans in the stadium, not the ref......


----------



## red_devil (Feb 5, 2009)

wonder how many Pool fans will show up at OT


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2009)

^
Quite a lot actually...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 5, 2009)

England and Manchester City defender Micah Richards arrested.

*www.rediff.com/sports/2009/feb/05england-defender-richards-arrested.htm

Robinho a few days ago and now Richards...what's happening on the blue side of Manchester?


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 5, 2009)

A draw at OT would be ideal for us. 



digitized said:


> England and Manchester City defender Micah Richards arrested.
> 
> *www.rediff.com/sports/2009/feb/05england-defender-richards-arrested.htm
> 
> Robinho a few days ago and now Richards...what's happening on the blue side of Manchester?


Maybe all the money is getting to the lads... Richards denies any involvement though.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 6, 2009)

Draw ? i dont think so  

*GERRARD out for 3 WEEKS    *


> And scans today have revealed a tear, which will rule him out of Liverpool's next FIVE matches


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2009)

^
And we will win them all...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 6, 2009)

> A deflected goal deciding the game. A sending off the turning point. Ring any bells?
> 
> I have to say I laughed my arse off at Everton’s late win over Liverpool last night. I’ve never minded Everton and have always felt they’ve got themselves a really good manager in David Moyes. Obviously, the same can’t be said of my feelings for Liverpool and the paranoid goatee’d one who stands on their touchline.
> 
> ...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 6, 2009)

^


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 6, 2009)

The Chelsea Blog rocks!!! 

Cech is injured and won't be available for today's game 

Here's what Scolari had to say-



> *In the game against Liverpool some player kicked him (Cech) in the back.*  He completed the game, but after this he felt a lot of pain and it is impossible to play tomorrow and I think with the national team on Wednesday.  I believe in Hilario because he is a very good goalkeeper, it is not a problem for us. I have a good squad and I believe in all the players, it is not a problem.


WTF!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2009)

Chelsea   0 - 0	Hull C.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2009)

^^^


----------



## iinfi (Feb 7, 2009)

i hope we don't qualify for the CL next season.... that will b more than enough a reason to kick Scolari out n possibly get JM back in ...
worst defence n attack
only mid-field doing their job.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2009)

We were sh!t in the second half. We could have killed off the game in the first half itself. Well, there goes my weekend. It's ruined already.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 7, 2009)

WTH we deserved to win. We played superbly and chances were aplenty but we only failed to score 
The defense was pretty shite and so were the strikers.

This pretty much ends our title hopes 

Quaresma was good enough for his debut. I loved that outer-edge-of-the-foot cross of his in the first half. Amazing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2009)

^ ^
Now you understand what happened to us at Jan...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh, and Quaresma for DROGBA???? Utter madness. And once again, NO PENALTY for a CLEAR HANDBALL. I won't blame the referee though. We were absolutely woeful.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2009)

Whats happening in the blue half of London? (asked with a big smile)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Whats happening in the blue half of London? ( with a big smile)


...a phenomena that would happen soon in the red half of Manchester...

Now if we Win at portsmouth we'll move back at the top. 
But ManUre will have 2 games at hand. 

But first of all we should do our job, then hope West Ham does for us...


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 7, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Whats happening in the blue half of London? (asked with a big smile)


[smug]Nothing really.[/smug]
We just didn't score today.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ...a phenomena that would happen soon in the red half of Manchester...


Have to bow to your fake optimistic attitude.  Liverpool's honeymoon is over Anurag  Ja sojaaa.......

When the players dont play as a team, it clearly shows. Should i remind the importance of Joe Cole to Chelsea? He is the spark/catalyst to Chelsea's success in the past. Wont comment too much on Scolari for he still belives himself coaching Portugal.....replacing a striker with a winger or playing with no striker as he use to do with Portugal in Euros.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2009)

I just want this season to get over as soon as possible.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 7, 2009)

what was with that Terry chance in the 2nd minute ??

what was he thinking ??? he couldn't score in the penalty shoot out last season [CL ] but today's chance ?? WTF was he doing ?? even Kl@w could've scored from there 

now hope Pool drop a few points tonight  and we pick up all 3 tomorrow


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah Terry absolutely fcked that one up.
Heck even my grandma could score from there.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I just want this season to get over as soon as possible.


Life is not that forgiving my brother!!
Chelsea will rise again but first United will burn them to ashes


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I just want this season to get over as soon as possible.


You have no hopes for the CL/FA Cup?


----------



## red_devil (Feb 7, 2009)

oh btw, Quresma started in place of Drogba, who looked impressive and but then Scholari takes him off and replaces him with Droba :shocked: what was he even thinking ?? [if he was ]


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 7, 2009)

At least I hope we can win the Champion's League this season.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 7, 2009)

now i feel only a win in CL will keep Scholari's job safe....else Roman will again start playing musical chair for the Coach's position...

btw, do Chelsea still have a chance in PL ?? <seems a far cry to me>


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2009)

I've had enough nightmares already. With our luck and form, we'll crash out of both cup competitions very soon.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 7, 2009)

n6300 said:


> oh btw, Quresma started in place of Drogba, who looked impressive and but then Scholari takes him off and replaces him with Droba :shocked: what was he even thinking ?? [if he was ]


There was a time, as you know, when Drogba used to terrorize the defenders and bully his way around the pitch. His presence always had an impact on our performance. I always wish he can put up the same performances again. It would be just great. But sadly, his heart ain't with the club.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Have to bow to your fake optimistic attitude.  Liverpool's honeymoon is over Anurag  Ja sojaaa.......


Jab tak suraj chand rahega, title par mera aankh rahega...

Anyway being 2 points behind ManUre is what hardly be called as 'over'...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 7, 2009)

being A point ???

abey...cup jeethneki chod aur math seekhne lag ja... 

EDIT :

aha...jaldi se edit kar diya ... good job pool_fan


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 7, 2009)

Our fate just wasn't good this season.

-Essien's injury has undoubtedly cost us. He's the next Makelele (if he already isn't) and he's our anchor in the midfield.
-Deco was great at the start of the season, but after his injury, he got fcuked up as well.
-Drogba lost interest in the club.
-Steve Clarke's exit to West Ham. He was the one players always looked up to.

Let's not forget Joe Cole's injury. And the referees as well.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2009)

Its not the points-gap, its more about the form and do you really/honestly believe Liverpool will be consistent in the run-in? Rafa himself is not confident about the title, talk about thali ka baigann.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2009)

^
At least I can hope for the best if not expect it?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2009)

beta testing said:


> -Essien's injury has undoubtedly cost us. He's the next Makelele (if he already isn't) and he's our anchor in the midfield.


Essien is not Makelele  While the latter was good at reading the game and win the ball and pass it towards the flair payers. But Essien is more dynamic and way ahead of Makelele in terms of skills and impact. Essein is a complete mid-fielder and i still regret when he snubbed United and joined Chelsea for i knew what he would bring to OT after the un-ceremonious departure of Roy Keane  I can go on and on praising Essein. United stiill miss a lion-hearted player in the middle. Anderson ko baal banane se fursat mile to khele!!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 7, 2009)

Reina, Arbeloa, Dossena, Agger, Carragher, Skrtel, Mascherano, Aurelio, Benayoun, Babel, Ngog

thats pool's team for tonights match against Pompey...5 defenders and Babel and that Ngog thing as the strikers ?? ...someone please tell me that he is not playing to knick a point !!!

No Gerrard and Torres on the bench !! i guess Torres will play final few minutes [maximum]...Rafa wouldn't play Torres for more than that even if his life depended on it !!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2009)

^
That's Benitez...as inexplicable as always...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2009)

^Why are you surprised? Liverpool play the same way all the time. Wing-baks are told to play as wide-players while Strikers are brain-washed and played as advance-wingers  Is there some kind of injury crisis or a cup match in mid-week?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Is there some kind of injury crisis or a cup match in mid-week?


Nope. We have 15 days till Man City. I dunno why Rafa didn't start Torres...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 7, 2009)

Gerrard is injured i guess... and Torres played 101 minutes in that game against Everton midweek... bechara thaka hua hai....Rafa is resting him ...so he's on the bench...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2009)

Gerrard is stuck with hamstring injury,right? I support  his decision simply bcoz Liverpool succeeds with the combo of Gerrard & Torres, keeping them "fresh" makes sense. So its a pre-cautionary step.

Arey yaar United ka kya haal hai?? I havent watched any match since December  Kaam kar karke paagal ho jaunga.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah yeah Gerrard got off injured...i remember...hamstring == 3 weeks..but he could've played Torres first up and then subbed him out later on....that way if he scores, then fine else he can still hold on and play defensively and get 1 point....

the way i see it, its better to play for 3 then settle for 1...Rafa obviously thinks the other way around...



and united ka kya hai...maze main hain  .. Rooney, Evra fit for tomo's game but I dont think they'll start...maybe they'll come in later on....Ham log us Pool ki tarah hain kya ki koi accha striker hi nahin...

Rooney gaya toh Berba-Tevez sambhal lenge....


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 7, 2009)

@Rahim- Don't worry about United. You don't need to.

Yawn.... I'll just watch Pool's game and call it a night.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2009)

n6300 said:


> Ham log us Pool ki tarah hain kya*,* ki koi accha striker hi nahin...



FIXED


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2009)

Half time: 0-0

I dunno whether I should bang my head or slap my face...

We really need to win this match...

Edit: Pompy 1-0 Liverpool

Damn!!! WTH? 

If we don't score 2 goals quicky, end of the PL for us...I can't keep going infinitely optimistic...

EDIT:
Ah...WE equalise..
Now please...please...go...go for a win...goddammit...

EDIT:
Again Pompy score...
ManU fans should now celebrate. Aston Villa is probably your closest challenger now...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2009)

beta testing said:


> Our fate just wasn't good this season.
> 
> -Essien's injury has undoubtedly cost us. He's the next Makelele (if he already isn't) and he's our anchor in the midfield.
> -Deco was great at the start of the season, but after his injury, he got fcuked up as well.
> ...


Fabregas
Eduardo
Rosicky
Walcott

But still Arsenal for 2nd


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 8, 2009)

We Win...

Oh crap! This team give me blood pressure...
We are a great side...and now we are at the top...

EDIT: Going to bed...


----------



## confused!! (Feb 8, 2009)

^^Liverpool won..Holy crap..I thought we will lose when pompeys scored the 2nd goal,  I switched off the tv and logged in here..Even last week also I switched off my TV at the 85th minute thinking it was going to be a draw


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 8, 2009)

I really feel sorry for Pompy. They deserved at least a draw. Oh, and BTW, they were supposed to have gotten a penalty when Agger brought his hand to the ball.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 8, 2009)

Luck, referees and other assorted sh!t


----------



## red_devil (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn that Torres 

but funny enough Pool played 5 defenders and yet conceded 2 goals against a team $hitty Pompey team which is going through its worst phase of the season !!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 8, 2009)

Spuds 0-0 Arse currently.

Adebayor injured with a twanged hamstring. And Ebooooooue the jackass gets himself sent off (2nd yellow) for flicking out a leg to trip Modric. What an eediot!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 8, 2009)

0-0 it ends !!

no sign of Arshavin either ...and Eboue ... what was he thinking !! no wonder people BOOO him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol Eboue is one of a kind
Ade and Clichy injured
Reaction from some Arsenal fan at Eboue's future
"f uckin c unt bye bye now we have arshavin f uckin dumb f uckin f uckin f uckin f uckin f uckin foool "

IMO Wenger was correct in not introducing Arshavin or Eduardo,the situation was too bad for a guy who hasn't played for sometime.One mistake and Tottenumb claim the points


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 8, 2009)

lol E-boo-ue 

Tottenham almost would've won if Modric hadn't missed that chance late in the game.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 8, 2009)

^^and he was patting modric LOL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 8, 2009)

Now I realize Arsenal bought Arshavin so that they could keep Eboooooooooue out of the team!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2009)

Giggs scores for United!! Some anxious 15 minutes left.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 8, 2009)

Only 10 left now 



confused!! said:


> ^^and he was patting modric LOL


I feel sorry for ya mate. A cow/ox decided to tackle you. Was it just a block tackle or was it a sliding tackle?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2009)

United Won  Back to where they belong still a game in hand!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 9, 2009)

^ 

good 3 points for us....nice


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeh thread itni shaant kyun hai?


----------



## confused!! (Feb 9, 2009)

beta testing said:


> I feel sorry for ya mate. A cow/ox decided to tackle you. Was it just a block tackle or was it a sliding tackle?



It was more like what  Zidane did to  Materazzi (world cup)

BTW yet another 1-0 win for United


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 9, 2009)

> There are games which players suit and those which they don't. Emmanuel Eboue and the north London derby are NOT, I repeat, NOT a good match. Take a hot-headed irritant, who gets up the nose of his own fans as easily as opposition supporters, mix with a combustible atmosphere and snappy challenges galore and that's right! Congratulations! You've just created a disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 9, 2009)

confused!! said:


> It was more like what  Zidane did to  Materazzi (world cup)


lmao!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 9, 2009)

Well good week overall for us.  only with a single glitch...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 9, 2009)

*SCOLARI SACKED!!!!* 



> Luiz Felipe Scolari has been dismissed as manager of Chelsea Football Club today (Monday) with immediate effect.
> 
> The Chelsea board would like to place on record our gratitude for his time as manager.
> 
> ...



OMG!!!!!


----------



## confused!! (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2009)

Whats so shocking about this news? haanji.....He promised but faltered......a little late to celebrate Christmas back in Brazil (remember his comments?)  Chelsea need good players and hey man...Jose is perfect but.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 9, 2009)

Boo..Roman...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2009)

^Dont worry, the way Rafa is behaving, you might see a repeat at Anfield.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 9, 2009)

^
Naaaah....


----------



## red_devil (Feb 9, 2009)

WTF !! didn't know Roman would run outta patience this soon...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know what to say. In a way, its better to get rid of a manager under whom the results have been alarmingly poor, and give a new manager the time to adjust and salvage something from this season, like a CL place (even that was appearing to be a tough ask).

On the other hand, this smacks of absolute impaience and a desire for instant gratification. They've made a mockery of my club.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 10, 2009)

> this smacks of absolute impaience and a desire for instant gratification.



thats exactly what I meant... 

btw, any idea about whoz gonna replace him ???

Avram Grant was probably headed for Pompey job, Jose is on an Italian Job so who next ??

Rijkaard ?? or possibly someone who is a bit less on flair...some complete outsider...



a_rahim said:


> Yeh thread itni shaant kyun hai?



lo Roman ne yahan ki shaanti bhang kar di


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 10, 2009)

Roberto Donadoni? Mancini? Rijkaard? Hiddink? Zola?


----------



## red_devil (Feb 10, 2009)

Zola? I have my doubts... he's new to a manager's role and he's been with WHU for 6 months and it might just prove a bit risky for Zola to accept the Chelsea manager's role...

I guess we'll see Rijkaard or Hiddink .... Rijkaard is currently unemployed and Hiddink is with Russia [Roman ka ghar] so he might just get Hiddink outta there ...

But i'd like to see Rijkaard @ CFC...ex-Barca man, lets see what he's got for the PL


----------



## iinfi (Feb 10, 2009)

ahhh... does anyone remember my comments which i had made a few months ago. i bet not.
btw i got too much work at office these days n got to know this news thru the midnite thread update.

scolari never came to club to win. he came only to make money. when a team is losing he does practically nothing to boost the team on field ... this happened with Portugal and now with Chelsea. by far one of the worst in the business when the team is not doing well.
pay 15 million and get JM back. and no ***y football henceforth.
If JM does come and he gets some money in summer ... its going to be 3 points every weekend. 
1-0
1-0
1-0
1-0
1-0
thats it

i dont expect anyone to agree with me as far as my comments on Scolari is concern, but i will stand by them.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 10, 2009)

^ well, as for Scholari getting the boot, I guess we all predicted it..I had said in one of my posts earlier that only a win in the CL would help Scholari keep his job...

Dunno about you Chelsea fans, but I certainly didn't see this sack hitting Scholari at this point and time in the season... 

Now whoever is the next manager that they get [assuming its not Jose/Avram], that manager will take time to get adjusted at the club and it will also take time for the players to adjust to his way of thinking... and in between all this there is also the next round of CL coming up...I guess PL title is outta the hand for Chelsea but this sack puts un necessary pressure on the team for the CL too...

< what say Kl@w, beta_testing, innfi and any other CFC guy here>


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2009)

The joke club is at it again,how many managers since last one and a half years?Roman must be running out of compensation money 
Grant won't improve anything if he comes back,the team is in a shitty position as compared to that he inherited from Mourinho


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 10, 2009)

*@n6300:* I think there will be a temporary appointment till the end of the season (PLEASE, NOT Ray Wilkins, PLEASE!!!). Then they SHOULD search for a long-term (sheesh!) solution in the summer.

*Arsenal_Gunners:* Yes, we are becoming a joke OFF THE PITCH. At least not ON THE PITCH, like you lot.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 10, 2009)

n6300 said:


> Now whoever is the next manager that they get [assuming its not Jose/Avram], that manager will take time to get adjusted at the club and it will also take time for the players to adjust to his way of thinking... and in between all this there is also the next round of CL coming up...I guess PL title is outta the hand for Chelsea but this sack puts un necessary pressure on the team for the CL too...


That is EXACTLY why Steve Clarke should come back. Grant is one guy we don't need; JM would be great though.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The joke club is at it again,how many managers since last one and a half years?Roman must be running out of compensation money
> Grant won't improve anything if he comes back,the team is in a shitty position as compared to that he inherited from Mourinho





Kl@w-24 said:


> *Arsenal_Gunners:* Yes, we are becoming a joke OFF THE PITCH. At least not ON THE PITCH, like you lot.


OWN3D!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2009)

Hahaha I would rather take 7th spot than the kind of fukery that is constantly going on at that madhouse.Real Chelsea fans are ashamed of the glory hunting plastic fans and board who call for the manager's head in 6 months.
You talk about becoming a joke on the pitch?WE WILL FINISH ABOVE YOU THIS SEASON NO MATTER WHAT.
Then we will see who is "OWN3D"


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2009)

Dekha jaye to jo hua theek hua. Roman should realise one thing: Money doesnt provide instant success.  It tales time for the fruit to ripen.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 10, 2009)

^^But he has been putting money since 4 years


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2009)

Why are we picking Scolari for this treatment? What about the over-paid players? They are the real culprits. One cannot change the entire team, hence it is quite easy to blame the coach and kick him out.  How many players get sacked in this situation?

Scolari had this weakness of not making match-changing decisions like Jose.
Happy Christmas Scolari  Paise lekar ja raha hai!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 10, 2009)

*@Arsenal_Gunners:* LOL!! Yeah, we shall see.  


Latest: Guus Hiddink will probably take over on a short term basis. He will manage both Russia and Chelsea.

Scolari was unfairly treated. The board panicked when they realized that a CL place was on the line. I reckon there will be a massive clearout in the summer - Drogba, Malouda, Deco, Alex, Carvalho - all leaving.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 11, 2009)

so its gonna be Guus for 6 months and then Chelsea get Ancelotti..

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2225249.ece

edit:

side note- Scholari pockets 7.1mn pound "compensation"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2009)

Hiddink is atleast better than Ray Wilkins


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 11, 2009)

What I can't get is how on earth Roman is considering Ancelotti. I don't see him making any improvement to this CSKA London side. Rather I see them finishing fourth next season if they bring Ancelotti. 
Now Guus Hiddink is really a good manager for caretaker basis though. I guess he can ensure Chelski could finish better than Arsenal and Villa and would be a really good tactician in Champions League.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 11, 2009)

@Arsenal_Gunners- Yeah let's see if you do finish on top of us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Perhaps because Ancelotti win 2 CL titles with AC Milan? 

*Guus Hiddink confirmed as Chelsea manager.*



> Chelsea Football Club is delighted to confirm Guus Hiddink will become temporary coach until the end of the season.
> 
> He is due to meet the players later this week.
> 
> The club would like to take this opportunity to thank the Russian Football Union for their understanding and cooperation.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 11, 2009)

^ yeah well...first it was Scholari's success in the WC that landed him the job and eventually got fired without completing a season...now hope the same doesn't happen to Ancelotti, if he joins...


----------



## confused!! (Feb 11, 2009)

IMO Guus is one of the better managers currently


----------



## red_devil (Feb 11, 2009)

^ yeah he is...and thats why I'm rather confused [literally  ] as to why Roman didn't try to convince him to stay beyond these 5 odd months..

[or is it some kinda face saving ploy by Guus....if he succeeds at Chlesea, he stays coz of fan pressure/something like that and if he fails to get Chelsea to the top 4 of PL then he quits, claiming he was only there as an interim appointment ]


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 11, 2009)

n6300 said:


> or is it some kinda face saving ploy by Guus....if he succeeds at Chlesea, he stays coz of fan pressure/something like that and if he fails to get Chelsea to the top 4 of PL then he quits, claiming he was only there as an interim appointment ]


Could be


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hiddink is one of the best tacticians in the world. Scolari was very rigid - same formation against every team. Hiddink is the polar opposite. He is a game coach. who can alter the course of a match through tactics and substitutions. Although he is old, most Chelsea fans would have preferred him to take the job full-time instead of Rijkaard, Mancini et al. Well, at least until Zola+Clarke decide to come home. 

*The Bison is back in action in the reserves*



> There was good news from the training field on Wednesday as Michael Essien took part in his first group session since sustaining a serious knee injury in September.
> 
> The Ghanaian ruptured his anterior cruciate ligament on international duty in the early stages of this season, and has since been working hard on the lonely road to recovery, mainly with rehabilitation physio Thierry Laurent.
> 
> Having recently undertaken some physical ball work outside at Cobham, today was the first opportunity for Essien, 26, to join in with his team-mates, albeit in a non-contact session lacking many of the first team squad due to their own international commitments.



Yeah baby!!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 12, 2009)

Good to see Essien back and Hiddink as Chelsea's coach is SUPERB as he is one of the most lovable manager all over the world 

The Richest Club List
List in full

1. Real Madrid, Spain, €365.8 million 
2. Manchester United, England, €324.8 million.  (Deal with Sahara on the cards)
3. Barcelona, Spain, €308.8 million.
4. Bayern Munich, Germany, €295.3 million.
5. Chelsea, England, €268.9 million. 
6. Arsenal, England, €264.4 million.
7. Liverpool, England, €210.9 million.
8. AC Milan, Italy, €209.5 million.
9. AS Roma, Italy, €175.4 million.
10. Inter Milan, Italy, €172.9 million.
11. Juventus, Italy, €167.5 million.
12. Lyon, France, €155.7 million.
13. Schalke, Germany, €148.4 million.
14. Tottenham, England, €145 million. 
15. Hamburg, Germany, 127.9 million.
16. Marseille, France, €126.8 million.
17. Newcastle, England, €125.6 million.
18. Stuttgart, Germany, €111.5 million.
19. Fenerbahce, Turkey, €111.3 million.
20. Manchester City, England, €104 million.  (Shouldnt Man City be the richest club in the world after the takeover?) 

Source


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 12, 2009)

^
On what basis are these made? 
Just curious...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 12, 2009)

*Ancelotti: I'm going nowhere*



> CARLO ANCELOTTI has told Chelsea to forget about trying to lure him to Stamford Bridge.



hmmm...this means by the end of the season there will be 2 saga's that will be keenly watched...
Ronaldo - Madrid saga and
WHO WILL BE CHELSEA's NEXT FULL TIME MANAGER


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 12, 2009)

5th is not so bad considering how over-paid some of our squad members are. 

ManCity will get nowhere near the top until they compete in the CL. That's where all the money is.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 12, 2009)

The list based on Turnover.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 12, 2009)

CL's got all the money ?? how ?

do teams get money for *just* qualifying for CL ?? or do they have to make it past the group stages or something like that ??

>i have no idea about all the money involved in CL...someone please take time and explain<


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's an old news item from the 2006/07 season detailing the earnings:



> As far as fixed sums were concerned. each club received a participation premium of €2m. The surplus revenue generated over and above the expected revenue saw each club receive an extra €1m. Each club also received €400,000 per group match played, totalling €2.4m per club. Group victories were worth €600,000, and each draw €300,000.
> 
> The 16 teams that reached the first knockout round received a bonus of €2.2m each. Another €2.5m was earned by each of the eight quarter-finalists, and the four semi-finalists each received €3m. For winning the UEFA Champions League final, AC Milan received €7m, while the runners-up Liverpool FC received €4m. The figures do not include income from match ticket sales.
> 
> Milan received the biggest amount for the UEFA Champions League season (€39.59m), followed by Chelsea FC (€34.66m) and Liverpool (€32.22m).



*www.uefa.com/uefa/keytopics/kind=16384/newsid=559777.html

It should give a rough idea about the kind of money that clubs receive in the CL and UEFA Cup. The payments have risen significantly over the next two seasons.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 13, 2009)

ok Iam here after a long time..but these richest things are based on the total revenue..not the amount of money a club is possessing at the moment..so even if manchester city have the maximum money they dont have maximum revenue(atleast not yet)..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

So, Roman Abramovich has lost interest in Chelsea, eh?

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Sport/Pix/pictures/2009/2/12/1234477093560/Guus-Hiddink-first-day-at-001.jpg


----------



## red_devil (Feb 13, 2009)

^ oh look, the two of them aren't looking face to face and have even turned away from one another and GH looks like he's yelling at Roman ... its only time before GH and Roman part ways


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Huuuuuuh boy....


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm man utd fan!!! Man utd fans may be in for a treat this season..... we are in agood position in all competitions!!! Or it may all go horribly wrong... Its very tight at the top!!! Let hope we win!!!! 

Its damn close at the top and at the bottom as well!!!! Relegation struggle in the EPL is heating up as well!!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 13, 2009)

*PHIL SCOLARI launched a blistering attack on Chelsea’s players just days before he was axed as Stamford Bridge boss. *



> The Brazilian claimed he had lost faith with the Blues’ squad and singled out Didier Drogba for criticism.
> 
> Speaking to France Football Magazine five days before he was sacked, Scolari also took a swipe at chairman Roman Abramovich for failing to secure the services of Robinho, who joined Manchester City from Real Madrid in a £32million deal last summer.
> 
> ...



is it a mere co-incidence or are these interviews purposely published after someone gets the sack ?? apparently the interview was given 5 days before the sack then why didn't they put this up back then ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Typical British press mentality.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 13, 2009)

@hell_storm2006 ... welcome mate....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's a bit long, but worth a read. 



> 'Right, gentlemen, my name is Guus! That Guus with a 'Hrrgggggghhhhhh'. You have to pretend that you are bringing up phlegm into your mouth before schpitting, so you English boys should have no trouble pronounsching it.
> 
> 'The firsht thing to shay ish that I will not put up with a divided dresshing-room sho Drogba, here'sh a big claw hammer - if you could smack a hole through those bitsh of plashterboard and then at leasht we can all shee each other. Thank you Drogba.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 14, 2009)

rofl


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 15, 2009)

Watford 1-3 Chelsea 

We came back from behind to win. Anelka got a hat trick.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw the match. The possession stats, corners etc were heavily in our favour and then they scored from an OFFSIDE position. Didn't matter though. Anelka brought us level and within a few seconds we were 2-1 up. Cech made a good save to keep it at 2-1 and then Anelka scored again from a counter-attack to make it 3-1 and bag a hattrick.

That boy Stoch seriously needs to be started once in a while. Mancienne was decent enough at right-back, instead of his preferred role as centre-back.

-----------------------------

*Jose Mourinho: I Will Return To Chelsea*



> "If you are asking me if you think one day I will return to Chelsea, I tell you 'yes, I think so', although I’m not saying when," said Mourinho, as quoted by the aforementioned tabloid.
> 
> "We were so happy together. Chelsea fans have a different feeling for me. It’s a different emotion with them. I always wish them well because they are a special club for me and I have special friends there."
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> So, Roman Abramovich has lost interest in Chelsea, eh?
> 
> *static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Sport/Pix/pictures/2009/2/12/1234477093560/Guus-Hiddink-first-day-at-001.jpg


Yeah!He only appears after sacking\appointing new managers


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 16, 2009)

Glasgow and Milan derby results:

Inter 2-1 Milan  -  Ancelotti would be IDEAL for Chelsea 
Celtic 0-0 Rangers - Advantage Celtic

In other news Everton thrashed Villa while ManU downed Derby.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2009)

All the teams have progressed to sixth round while we play our 4th round game today :roll:


----------



## red_devil (Feb 16, 2009)

the_sun said:
			
		

> *And so the Special One beat the Commercial One.*






> Mourinho has now gone an incredible 110 home league games unbeaten as boss of Porto, Chelsea and Inter — a troubling stat for United boss Fergie.







Arsenal_Gunners said:


> All the teams have progressed to sixth round while we play our 4th round game today :roll:




why create confusion with all this delayed games....just lose your match and forget about the FA Cup as well


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats our most realistic chance of silverware this season

Another great Nike advert featured at this week's WC qualifiers.
*www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&hl=en-GB&v=1xLP4fs9EGk


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 16, 2009)

^
You've no hopes in CL?



n6300 said:


>


Don't forget you've got the CL clash against his team...
And considering the curse of the defending champions in the Champions League, you've got to be...beware...
Be Afraid...Be very afraid...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 16, 2009)

When are the next round of CL matches starting?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 16, 2009)

^
Next week


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2009)

EDUARDO opens the scoring for Arsenal at his return.He is looking very sharp.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2009)

w00t Eduardo scores.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 17, 2009)

^ and finally things begin to look up for Le Arse 

Eduardo back...good... but why isn't Arshavin even on the bench for this game ?? he could've had a few minutes of the match !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2009)

Cause he was not registered as an Arsenal player for the 1st game against Cardiff.

Eduardo marks his return with a brace.Bendtner also gets a goal and a great Arsenal performance was capped by RVP.
Arsenal 4-0 Cardiff City


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe a repost, but here are the schedules for the 1st knockout phase of the CL starting next week (source: uefa.com).

*Match:                                      1st leg       2nd leg*

Atlético	        -	Porto	        25/02 »	12/03 »
Lyon	                -	Barcelona	        25/02 »	12/03 »
Arsenal	        -	Roma	        25/02 »	12/03 »
Internazionale	-	Man. United	25/02 »	12/03 »
Real Madrid	-	Liverpool	        26/02 »	11/03 »
Chelsea	        -	Juventus	        26/02 »	11/03 »
Villarreal	        -	Panathinaikos	26/02 »	11/03 »
Sporting	        -	Bayern	        26/02 »	11/03 »

All times are in IST. Matches will most probably begin at 12:15AM IST on 25/02, 26/02, 10/03, and 11/03. Let's see which matches are shown by Ten Sports.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 17, 2009)

^ yeah well...the days of crappy coverage are gonna be back !! TEN SPORTS should just be content with showing Bangladesh v/s Zimbabwe test matches rather than the CL !!


----------



## confused!! (Feb 17, 2009)

^^Yes and Tata Sky does not have Zee Sports


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 17, 2009)

ESPN should've had rights to all football games.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 17, 2009)

^Yes they are the professionals   John Dykes is way better than champus that we see on Ten Sports......
Wish for next season: Drop Shebby & Masefield and bring some one with the brain of McMahon or Reeves.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah I miss the ESPN coverage...

But gotta get the cuppa coffee ready...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 17, 2009)

^ pool play Real Madrid ...so u also need to keep a few tissues ready....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 17, 2009)

^ PM me your address, I'll ship all those to your home...


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 17, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^ pool play Real Madrid ...so u also need to keep a few tissues ready....


Mourinho FTW!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 17, 2009)

Mourinho FTW till their clash against ManUre


----------



## red_devil (Feb 19, 2009)

A 3-0 win for Utd !! 5 point lead over Pool...couldn't watch the game 

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2250964.ece


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 19, 2009)

^^Went through the link....seems real exhibition stuff......me too could not watch the game though.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll shift my focus to the relegation battle now.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 19, 2009)

^ trying to size up your new rivals, eh ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2009)

Again I will still keep my fingers crossed so that We Win and United draw/lose...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 19, 2009)

^Ummeed se duniya qaayam hai


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 20, 2009)

Some interesting and funny haircuts:

*www.mirror.co.uk/sport/top-10s/200...worst-football-haircuts-ever-115875-20913546/


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2009)

^That list should have more additions.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 20, 2009)

signs of Drogba $ucking up to Hiddink ?? 




> DIDIER DROGBA is backing Guus Hiddink to unite Chelsea and get them back on the trophy trail. The striker insisted: “Hiddink is just what Chelsea need right now.”



SOURCE : *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2256057.ece


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2009)

^Who's next in line? Malouda perhaps


----------



## red_devil (Feb 20, 2009)

^ how could you forget DECO !!!

he has stated openly that he came to Chelsea to play under Scholari and so he has some huge amounts of $ucking up to do


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ how could you forget DECO !!!
> 
> he has stated openly that he came to Chelsea to play under Scholari and so he has some huge amounts of $ucking up to do



You changed for display name too...
Join the club...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 20, 2009)

^ lol yeah 

Neville agrees new Man Utd deal


> Manchester United captain Gary Neville has agreed terms on a one-year contract extension which will keep him at Old Trafford until 2010.
> 
> "Gary, Ryan and Paul Scholes are the spirit of Manchester United and so we are delighted that Gary has signed for another year," said Ferguson.


SOURCE : *tinyurl.com/bnlqed

great job Fergie...we need these people at the club atleast to nurture guys like Tosic, Anderson, Gibson, Rafael etc..


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2009)

@red_devil: Apna parichay do bhai!!  n6300??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2009)

I R Back! :d


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 20, 2009)

red_Devil seems to be n6300...awaiting conformation


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yup, that's him!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 20, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> @red_devil: Apna parichay do bhai!!  n6300??





thewisecrab said:


> red_Devil seems to be n6300...awaiting conformation




lol yeah n6300 se ban gaya red_devil


----------



## iinfi (Feb 21, 2009)

folks howz u??


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

Villa v Chelsea!! Fixture of the week!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 21, 2009)

iinfi said:


> folks howz u??


Where were you? Long time no post? BTW United are climbing the summit, Liverpool are still giving themselves false belief & Chelsea are starting all over again with a new manager. Arsenal's season is over


----------



## red_devil (Feb 21, 2009)

beta testing said:


> Villa v Chelsea!! Fixture of the week!!




what has become of Chelsea !! Gone are the days when Chelsea fans looked forward to a Chelse vs Man U/Pool/Arsenal...now for all Chelsea fans, a game against Villa has become such an important fixture !! 


Signs of Chelsea's reduced standards ? most probably YES.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 21, 2009)

red_devil said:


> what has become of Chelsea !! Gone are the days when Chelsea fans looked forward to a Chelse vs Man U/Pool/Arsenal...now for all Chelsea fans, a game against Villa has become such an important fixture !!
> 
> 
> Signs of Chelsea's reduced standards ? most probably YES.


Villa are in stunning form at the moment. With spirited a young team (though Heskey is old  ), they are THE team to beat. 
ManUre has played against weaker teams till now (though they did whitewash Chelsea  who were out of form and NOT a weak team).
Villa have steadily grown in popularity with consistent performance (mainly the deadly Agbanlahor and Young combo) and Chelsea have started positively under Guus Hiddink (at least in training)
So this is a derby fixture 

Also, if you think this is lowly (god help you if you do think so) what about Arsenal ?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 21, 2009)

Footoore looks bleak.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 21, 2009)

great to see some spark in the thread...



> Villa are in stunning form at the moment. With spirited a young team (though Heskey is old  ), they are THE team to beat.
> ManUre has played against weaker teams till now (though they did whitewash Chelsea who were out of form and NOT a weak team).
> Villa have steadily grown in popularity with consistent performance (mainly the deadly Agbanlahor and Young combo) and Chelsea have started positively under Guus Hiddink (at least in training)
> So this is a derby fixture
> ...



you didn't quite get me mate....there is a difference between looking forward to a game against one of the big 4 and all the other teams...

wasn't there a time when Chelsea would've been fairly confident of beating a Villa team however good their form was ?? and now with all the things going around in the Chelsea team, they think of Villa game as a real tough one...

and no i'm not saying that its lowly..and Arsenal ?? Don't compare yourself with Arsenal...I don't think Arsenal have ever wanted to buy a title !!


----------



## confused!! (Feb 21, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Don't compare yourself with Arsenal...I don't think Arsenal have ever wanted to buy a title !!



Well said


----------



## Rahim (Feb 21, 2009)

^Indeed.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

Chelsea leading 0-1 at half-time. Amazing dribbling by Lampard, who assisted Anelka for the first goal.
Our performance has been quite good so far.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 21, 2009)

red_devil said:


> and no i'm not saying that its lowly..and Arsenal ?? Don't compare yourself with Arsenal...I don't think Arsenal have ever wanted to buy a title !!


...never thought I'll agree so much with a Manc...


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 21, 2009)

well aston villa have upped their game..cech has been busy..we really need to win this one..12 mins remaining..


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 21, 2009)

woot we win!
Aston Villa were looking quite dangerous for a moment, but in the end, we won


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 21, 2009)

yup..
just wrote a blog post about this one..
check it out..
www.chelseablues.co.cc (top post)
and yeah do try and comment on the post..every visitor says "Srry I was unable to comment"


----------



## red_devil (Feb 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ...never thought I'll agree so much with a Manc...




lol and i never expected a looserfool is man enough to admit the fact 

@tuxybuzz... checking your site..will "try" to drop in a comment 

and i *think* i've successfully commented on your blog


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah thanks..i saw it..btw arshavin's seems to be on a rampage..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2009)

W00t Thanks to Chelsea we gained 1 point on Villa  

Someone has rightly said that Denilson's balls are of same size as Eboue's brain


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 21, 2009)

^^well 1 point on Villa good..but it even could be 2 points lost against Everton..

and which *BALLS* you talkin about??i mean he'd have to wear king size shorts then..


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 21, 2009)

red_devil said:


> great to see some spark in the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things have gone topsy-turvy in Chelsea, which has led to us under-estimate ourselves (though I think thats good, in a way)
And about Le-Arse, Spot On Mate!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2009)

ManU fans talking about us 'buying' the title. Now _that_ is hilarious. Go ask Fergie how much he has spent, how many times he has broken the British transfer record in his time at Utd and then calculate how many titles you lot have bought. Or did he pull Cole, Nani, Anderson, Tevez, Carrick, Ferdinand etc. out of his purple nose? Quite possible.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 21, 2009)

Chelsea fans talking about us 'buying' the title. Now _that is_ hilarious.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Let's laugh at each other. As Rafa would say - FACTS!! 

Oh, and if you could 'buy' a title, ManCity should be top of the table right now.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

> *23" * *GOAL ROONEY*: Nani slides a great pass into the Blackburn area where Nelsen gets a touch, guideing it into the path of Rooney who makes it two goals in two games with an assured finish.





> *31" GOAL SANTA CRUZ:* Rovers are level! Andre Ooijer slides a perfectly weighted ball to Santa Cruz who calmly rounds Kuszczak and finishes calmly from a tight angle.





> *59" GOAL RONALDO:* The United winger steps up and blasts a wickedly swerving free-kick over the wall and past a flat-footed Robinson in the Blackburn goal.






> *4 * The final whistle goes. Manchester United are eight points clear at the top of the table. Liverpool's game against Manchester City tomorrow becomes a must-win for them if they're to keep pace with the defending champions.


Title contenders? anyone....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ You missed the classic Ronaldo dive and that petulant kick on David Dunne.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 22, 2009)

^ lol at that dive by Ronaldo .... WTF was he even thinking  and as for the kick, "I did not ze the incident" 




> ManU fans talking about us 'buying' the title. Now that is hilarious. Go ask Fergie how much he has spent, how many times he has broken the British transfer record in his time at Utd and then calculate how many titles you lot have bought. Or did he pull Cole, Nani, Anderson, Tevez, Carrick, Ferdinand etc. out of his purple nose? Quite possible.



lol ok lets assume (in a broader sense) that the amount spent on players get equated... but then what about all the compensation you paid your managers ???

how much did u pay in compensation to your managers ?? 26 mn pounds or something right ??


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

^Abey i havent watched the match...........just text commentary. Dive? Referee? Talking about kicks, was it anywhere near the class of Bosingwa  You and other fans must be feeling terrible and hopeless with United being so consistent.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dude, no one and I mean NO ONE can ever match the kicking prowess of Bosingwa and get away with it. Only Bosingwa can. 

Yeah, we've paid a lot to our departing managers. I hope beter sense prevails in the future. 

Nah, I'm not feeling terrible at all. I'm happy with my team and the way they performed today. I'll leave the job of envying to the Poo fans.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

^So you are happy with a trophy-less season? just like Arsenal.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 22, 2009)

@a_rahim ... no no ...nothing can beat the kick by Bosingwa !! he is the master when it comes to kicking 


oh btw, the defense looked so bad tonight without Vidic....Evans wasn't upto the mark and with Vidic suspended for the Inter game, I'm really getting worried about the Rio-Evans partnership .... and I'm very sure Rafael wont start that game...hope we win a scrappy 1-0 against Inter mid week


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

rahim, I'm pretty confident this won't be a trophyless season.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

^That means you gonna buy a 200 rupaiya ki trophy from local sports shop


----------



## red_devil (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Lmao !!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

Kl@w bhaag gayaa


----------



## red_devil (Feb 22, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Kl@w bhaag gayaa



haan...eBay trophy dhoond raha hoga 

ab trophy toh Roman khareedege lekin shortlist karne ka theka Kl@w ne liya hoga 

hai na Kl@w


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

^Arent you surprised with United's consistensy so far?


----------



## red_devil (Feb 22, 2009)

^ lol !! no ... infact we conceded a goal and how is that being consistent !!  



ok, in reality, kinda yes but since they're consistent on the positive side, I'm not very surprised  and yeah hope it continues to the end of the season !!


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 22, 2009)

It's sad that Van der Sar's clean sheet streak has ended. But wow, Ronaldo's free kick was stunning.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

We've gotta win today now...


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> We've gotta win today now...


For what?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

^
I've still not lost hope yet...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

Abe main bhi insaan hu, mujhe bhi neend aati hai!!! Sone gaya tha kal!!! 

And about the trophies, let's count our chickens in May, shall we?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^
You guys count your chickens and we'll count our trophies...


----------



## iinfi (Feb 22, 2009)

err.. the ones which you won in 1920s? we knw u have a history. 
we also knw u v no future ... lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

At least we have a better *present *than you guys...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yeah, enjoy it while it lasts - which shouldn't be more than a few weeks.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^
It will be better than yours at least till Roman decides to kick out his @$$


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That's what you'll keep hoping & praying for.   

Your Rafa-The-Gaffa hasn't signed a new contract, remember? What are the odds that he'll dump your club and move to Madrid or Juventus? I would gladly take a punt on it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^
Says a supporter of a club which has had 4 managers in this season and the last...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

Err.. So? What has that got to do with your manager dumping you at the end of the season??


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

Rafa surely is wanted at Madrid.

@Kl@w & Liverpool_Fan: Kitne trophies jeetega this season?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Apun to at least 1 jeetega.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

^Champions League? Hai naaa....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^
Nahin to bechare Guus ka kya hoga...

We can still win the Premiership and the Champions League...
But can't predict anything...only hope...



a_rahim said:


> ^Champions League? Hai naaa....


Pehle unhe Juventus ko to haraane de yaar...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

Both Chelsea & Liverpool have equal chance of lifting the CL (i am not being sarcastical here) than catching United and winning the league.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^
Maybe. But that is true surely for Arsenal. They have much easier opponents in the round of 16 too...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Roma are easy opponents??   

And you're probably unaware that Hiddink is only a short-term solution (as of now) till the end of season. He has nothing to lose, even if we don't win the CL.

Good luck against Real Madrid. You'll need it, without Stevie G. Or is he fit to play against Real?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Roma are easy opponents??


Yep. eas*ier*



> And you're probably unaware that Hiddink is only a short-term solution (as of now) till the end of season. He has nothing to lose, even if we don't win the CL.


But Roman would give him the boot before the end of the season...



> Good luck against Real Madrid. You'll need it, without Stevie G. Or is he fit to play against Real?


Thanks. Good Luck to you too. The first leg is at the bridge, right?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yup. Ranieri returns. 

And Roman wouldn't get rid of Hiddink. Probably he would stay on after this season too.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And Roman wouldn't get rid of Hiddink. Probably he would stay on after this season too.


Certainly I hope so, a manager of the class of Guus deserves great treatment which unforunately Roman doesn't give to his managers...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Hiddink is a different case. Scolari needed to be moved out because after the first few months, his tactics were being easily countered by opposing teams and we were regressing under him. Grant was a dead man walking from the day he took over. Even if he had won the CL, he would have been sacked. It was utter idiocy on Kenyon's part to give him a long-term contract in the first place. Mourinho - well, once you fall out with the owner there's no coming back.

Taking these into account, it was wise of the club to appoint an interim manager to salvage something from the season. And they need to make a better appointment in the summer.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

OK peace...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ +1 :d


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 22, 2009)

beta testing said:


> It's sad that Van der Sar's clean sheet streak has ended. But wow, Ronaldo's free kick was stunning.


VDS wasnt playing so he still hasnt conceded..Kuszak(whatever the spellings are) was in goal today..and surely without Vidic they did seem vulnerable..Iam going for a 2-1 Inter win midweek..



Liverpool_fan said:


> Yep. eas*ier*


Roma are not easy..not for team like arsenal(no offences,just comparing the playing style)..Roma are REALLY GOOD at parking the bus and attacking on the counter..I seriously think Arsenal would have been much better of against a spanish team..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know what to think about the Roma match.With Eduardo out and Arshavin cup tied we will play the same team which hasn't produced goals for 3 matches.I have no expectations from Denilson and Song in terms of creativity.The only option is playing Nasri in centre.

My team for Roma

                                                    Almunia

                                  Sagna-----Djorou-----Gallas-----Gibbs/Clichy

                                   Vela------Nasri------Song------Wilshere

                                                                         RVP
                                                         Bendtner

Wenger looks certain to play Nasri and EBOUE on wings and Denilson in the mid.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 22, 2009)

see thats exactly why i was saying arsenal would have problems against Roma..they havent been scoring and Roma are masters at deep defending..


----------



## red_devil (Feb 22, 2009)

Bendtner up front is completely $hite !!! Arsenal are better off going with RVP alone and getting in a creative midfielder [...if they have one .. ]


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 22, 2009)

tuxybuzz said:


> VDS wasnt playing so he still hasnt conceded..Kuszak(whatever the spellings are) was in goal today..and surely without Vidic they did seem vulnerable..Iam going for a 2-1 Inter win midweek..


Oh. I didn't watch the game live, just saw Ronaldo's free-kick in YouTube.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 22, 2009)

ok now goal.com(yeah yeah i know..i do check it once in a while) reports that if Florentino Perez is to take over Real then he'd put up 16 players for sale and one iconic player isnt on that list..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

*@beta testing:* Ronaldo should not have been on the pitch to take that freekick. Not my opinion, almost every site on the net says so.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 22, 2009)

^lol. Saw Heskey's dive against us?

BTW, a phunny one-liner:

“Arsene Wenger is planting potatoes in the Emirates’ goalmouth so he’ll have something to lift come May.”


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yeah, and Villa almost scored from it. That one-liner was from the Chelsea PA announcer during the open training session. The lad was having a lot of fun with the microphone.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 22, 2009)

See what I found in Goal.com: (something that was not funny, still brought a smile nonetheless)
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/5644/94334908.jpg
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/94334908.jpg/1/w641.png


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations to ManU.
The title is yours now. Only you can lose from here. 7 points is too much.

Now we need a result against Madrid or our season is over. Unlike Chelsea and Arsenal we don't even have the FA Cup to play for.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 22, 2009)

^^Yes we should now happily forget the EPL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ You lot can give up the chase now. We'll be ahead of you in no time.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^
I don't care..As usual we have to solely concentrate on the Champions League now...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

Lookie here: *Why Liverpool Should Fear Real Madrid*



Ooooh, back to the usual self. Your team lasted much longer than before, in the title race this season. You lose 1 game, we win 1 game, we're level on points and ahead of you on goal difference.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Lookie here: *Why Liverpool Should Fear Real Madrid*
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, back to the usual self. Your team lasted much longer than before, in the title race this season. You lose 1 game, we win 1 game, we're level on points and ahead of you on goal difference.



yeah don't worry...pool still have to play United at OT so ..welcome back to your runner up position


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I still haven't given up on the title, unlike the Pool contingent.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ I still haven't given up on the title, unlike the Pool contingent.



You mean the Chicken...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 22, 2009)

@Kl@W  --- in your bed-wetting dreams 

gosh you guys are so quick to post a reply


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Heh, we shall see in May.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^
Don't worry...Your trophy count would be decided by March itself...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ And yours will be decided next week.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^
Dont be sure about it...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

confused!! said:


> ^^Yes we should now happily forget the EPL



So you a Liverpool fan   I want Rafa to confess thats it all over now and plz let me join Real Madrid


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

^^^
TBH I wont really be dissappointed...even if he wins us another Champions League...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

Players are doing Emotional Actyachaar on Liverpool fans.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah well, wait till May for your trophies lads!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2009)

@Rahim:
Benitez rather...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 22, 2009)

wonder what Rafa has to add to his (in)famous FACT SHEET  apart from "PL TITLE OUT OF REACH....FACT"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yup, fact!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

No , its the players who makes Rafa looks so good & professional but lets be honest, the quality of players at Anfield is below-par with 2 great players who needs to perform regularly to keep The Kops happy and dreaming. Just imagine the plight of this team without Gerrard & Torres? Scary indeed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

Pool are a team full of 7/10 players except Torres & Gerrard. The whole world knows this. If only someone would make Tubby realize this as well.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2009)

Chelsea too have that kind of players, doesnt they? United have a couple too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

We had them last season - Sidwell, Ben Haim, SWP et al.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 22, 2009)

btw, did anyone see that horror tackle today ? [Newcastle's Nolan got RED card for that tackle..] 

Eduardo would've said "been there, received that"


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 22, 2009)

^^pretty true..but i'd inculde carragher with gerrard and torres...
and now man utd just need to lose their matches against Villa,Arsenal,Pool and draw one maybe and titles ours for the taking


----------



## red_devil (Feb 22, 2009)

> now man utd just need to lose their matches against Villa,Arsenal,Pool and draw one maybe and titles ours for the taking



how about you guys winning your games first ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

I didn't see any match today. I usually hook up my DTH box to the PC but the cable operator decided to take off a few channels today, so the DTH remained with the TV.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Pool are a team full of 7/10 players except Torres & Gerrard. The whole world knows this. If only someone would make Tubby realize this as well.


umm sorry my post should've been below this one..but three people beat me..lol my typing speed needs to improve..


----------



## red_devil (Feb 22, 2009)

^ lol


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 22, 2009)

red_devil said:


> how about you guys winning your games first ??


well nothing wrong in being wishful..

i just saw that tackle on anichebe..omg..what on earth was that guy thinking??and on top of it he was complaining after being sent off..

instant improvement..I made an Automerged DoublePost now..lol..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2009)

So now we're off to the CL games in midweek. Italy vs England in 3 encounters!!!


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 22, 2009)

ok here's my predictions..
Inter 2-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 1-0 Juventus
Arsenal 0-0 Roma(4th in a row )


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Pool are a team full of 7/10 players except Torres & Gerrard. The whole world knows this. If only someone would make Tubby realize this as well.



Oh please...WTH nobody...just nobody appreciates the work Jamie and Javier do...
At least we dont buy 10/10 players for exoborent price and make them 4/10 like you lot...



Kl@w-24 said:


> So now we're off to the CL games in midweek. Italy vs England in 3 encounters!!!



Hopefully it's a 3-0 whitewash in favour of Italy...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 23, 2009)

tuxybuzz said:


> ok here's my predictions..
> Inter 2-1 Man Utd
> Chelsea 1-0 Juventus
> Arsenal 0-0 Roma(4th in a row )



lol... this is what I hope for 

Inter 1-1 Man Utd [then return leg : Man U 2 - 0 Inter]
Chlesea 0-1 Juve [return leg : Juve 0 -1 Chelsea...extra time no change...Juve go through after Mr. Terry misses YET another penalty ]
Arsenal 1-0 Roma [return leg : Roma 0- 0 Arsenal ...]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2009)

^
If Chelsea lose at the bridge, they are practically out. No way this Chelsea side has the mental ability even to go to ET at Turin...
They need a 2-0 result which I am sure they won't get...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 23, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Heh, you've even decided the entire proceedings for both legs! Wishful thinking at its best!!


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 23, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Oh please...WTH nobody...just nobody appreciates the work Jamie and Javier do...


hey i did mention carragher along with gerrard and torres..but Javier is to me is a 7/10



Liverpool_fan said:


> ^
> If Chelsea lose at the bridge, they are practically out. No way this Chelsea side has the mental ability even to go to ET at Turin...
> They need a 2-0 result which I am sure they won't get...


you know you'd have said this a week and a half ago i'd have agreed but now i wont..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2009)

@red_devil:
As against Inter, that's the best you can hope for. But tell you want this Inter side is not that easy to get a 2-0 result...
As for Arsenal, I think they'll go through with ease...

While I hope We get a 1-0 result at Bernebeu...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 23, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Arsenal will get knocked out but Pool will scrape through to the next round. And guess what? The Special One will knock out ManU while we will progress. 

These are my predictions.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 23, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Heh, you've even decided the entire proceedings for both legs! Wishful thinking at its best!!



lol i did say that it was what i was *hoping* for... 

@pool_Fan
yeah i know... i just want us to score against Inter and not lose the match...hope its a 1-1 draw...and as for 2-0 in the return leg, well once its a draw at home for Inter, they cant sit back and defend....atleast jose is intelligent enough to understand that...so yeah...it might be an open game and hopefully we'll win...2-0 or atmost 2-1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2009)

@tuxybuzz:
A week and half ago, I wouldn't have given Chelsea ANY chance but now I think they have equal chance as Juve. But they really need a victory at Stamford Bridge. Juve at any stadium at home is very dangerous...and scoring against them there is not easy...

BTW red_devil...Do you remember what happened the last time you guys visited San Siro...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 23, 2009)

^ no ... I do not remember ze incident !!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2009)

^


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 23, 2009)

@liverpool_fan..
yes with scolari at helm we couldnt break down defences like hull city forget juventus..but that was Scolari's one striker and 4-3-3 disguised 4-5-1 policy..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 23, 2009)

tuxybuzz said:


> ok here's my predictions..
> Inter 2-1 Man Utd
> Chelsea 1-0 Juventus
> Arsenal 0-0 Roma(4th in a row )



Ok, most of us are making predictions, so now my turn to predict.

Inter 0-0 Man Utd (return leg Inter 0-2 Man Utd)
Chelsea 0-1 Juventus (I don't see Buffon getting beaten...).
Arsenal 1-0 Roma (Maybe Nasri, Ashravin and co got lucky ).

Ok...I am being optimistic about our return leg...but let's see. A draw at Milan will very well suit us.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 23, 2009)

I won't try predicting. Everytime I predict something, the opposite of that happens in the match.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2009)

OMG!! This thread is hijacked by fortune tellers and pundits  Where are your parrots guys?


----------



## red_devil (Feb 23, 2009)

^  aap kya "predict" karte hain ??

oh btw, got this message from some "football news agency" that Cantona has reiterated that he wants to manage United sometime in future...

Cantona for manager after Fergie ?? hmm...tricky one...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2009)

^No way!!  Then all the players would be kicked by him in the dressing room and they would be crying out loud saying "Ohhh Aahhh Cantona[highlight]Naaa[/highlight]


----------



## iinfi (Feb 23, 2009)

the lousy fellow is at it again. wonder how some one who has never played the game can be at the helm suggest stupid things

Blatter plans longer half-times

in my opinion 20 mins is far too long and is enough for a player's body to cool down. enough to cause injuries in the first few mins of the second half.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 23, 2009)

What else can you expect from Sepp Blatter??

'Women football players should wear skimpy outfits (or something to that effect)'


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2009)

^Tighter shorts, to be precise, so that these oldies have some fun


----------



## girish_b (Feb 23, 2009)

iinfi said:


> the lousy fellow is at it again. wonder how some one who has never played the game can be at the helm suggest stupid things
> 
> Blatter plans longer half-times
> 
> in my opinion 20 mins is far too long and is enough for a player's body to cool down. enough to cause injuries in the first few mins of the second half.



Blatter will ruin football if he's on that top position of FIFA for a long time.

I hate that man.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 23, 2009)

i m glad the FA is a strong body and doesnt always listen to what Blatter and FIFA have to say. if they had to, then EPL wud v been a dog show


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2009)

The Premier League is not really managed by the FA.Thats why it is not called FA Premier League anymore.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 24, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> OMG!! This thread is hijacked by fortune tellers and pundits  Where are your parrots guys?



So why are you left behind? Please give your predictions too..


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

tonights the big game !! super excited...hope we win  but more importantly hope we have a *FIT* center back !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2009)

The return leg is in OT. I wonder if it will be a repeat of ManU vs Porto in 2004, with Mourinho running like a lunatic on the touchline after the winning goal for Porto!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

^how about  Fergie running around the Touchline at San Siro tonight when we score that *crucial* away goal !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Fergie won't run. He'll clutch his fists and shake 'em in the air.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2009)

Inter vs. United is a tough one to call.I can see United progressing at OT.
But as Mourinho said nothing will be decided in San Siro I am going for a draw,but there will be goals.

Our match will not be as exciting probably with Denilson and Song set to start.Unless Nasri shows his creative side 0-0 is best we can hope for.If there is a result tonight it will be 1 goal to nil either side.


----------



## sub1zero (Feb 24, 2009)

Is the Arsenal Roma game live on Zee Sports? Or do we have to look for live streams?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

iinfi said:


> the lousy fellow is at it again. wonder how some one who has never played the game can be at the helm suggest stupid things
> 
> Blatter plans longer half-times
> 
> in my opinion 20 mins is far too long and is enough for a player's body to cool down. enough to cause injuries in the first few mins of the second half.



WTH!!! 
It seems to me more like he desires to set aside that time for TV commercials rather than player fitness...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^ To look at the positive side, it would give me some more time to finish up my chores such as walking the dog, answering the call of nature etc. during half-time.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^ +1 


red_devil said:


> ^how about  Fergie running around the Touchline at San Siro tonight when we score that *crucial* away goal !!



Nope he'll swallow his chewing gum...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2009)

digitized said:


> So why are you left behind? Please give your predictions too..


I cant predict the results without my totaa (parrot). My parrot flew away with her neighbour's crow!!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

^ yeh kaisa totaa paal rakha hai aapne ?!?!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Pyaar andha hota hai, re!!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

^ totaa and crow [kaua? :spelling nahin aata ] ka pyar ... yeh to anokha pyaar hai.... Red Rom aur Jose ke jaise 

[why am I saying its similar? well, see THIS ]


----------



## confused!! (Feb 24, 2009)

^^woh kehte hain na "Pyar deewana hota hai mastana hota hai"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^


----------



## iinfi (Feb 24, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ To look at the positive side, it would give me some more time to finish up my chores such as walking the dog, answering the call of nature etc. during half-time.


mad...

hope your doggie doesnt run away with your neighbour's doggin.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Doggin???


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

^ abey typo hoga !!

btw, chuck out the neighbours doggy... hope you don't run away with your doggy !!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Oye apni baat kar!!! 

Insan hu insan se hi pyar karunga!


----------



## hullap (Feb 24, 2009)

Back With a BANG!!!


*failblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/fail-owned-ball-kick-fail.jpg


----------



## Ei8t (Feb 24, 2009)

hullap said:


> Back With a BANG!!!
> 
> 
> *failblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/fail-owned-ball-kick-fail.jpg




Epic 

Its gonna be a tough marhc between Inter And Man Utd.......I Hope Man Utd atleast score one 1 goal at san siro


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^
And concede four...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

^ you guys play an in-form Real .... so stop worrying about us and start praying for your team 

saw this on another site:

starting 11 for United in tonights game :
Van der Sar, O'Shea, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Carrick, Giggs, Park, Fletcher, Ronaldo, Berbatov

*i41.tinypic.com/2vm6og1.png

got a strange feeling about this 11


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2009)

Internazionale 1 - 5 Arsenal at San Siro 8) 
Beat that United


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^
Well this Inter side is WAAAAY too stronger than that side Arsenal played again...
BTW stop living in past glories...you guys are no longer that *Arsenal*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2009)

Liverpool fans talking about living in the past 
It was VERY recent compared to the 18 trophies you lot talk about.

Btw. Eboue starts tonight


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2009)

No one's talking about Athletico v Porto and Lyon v Barca. For those I predict:

Athletico 2-1 Porto
Lyon 1-0 Barca (barca seems to be in free fall...so I take a swipe... )


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2009)

Barca in freefall? They lost just once this year in all competitions.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^
OK! Freefall was a bit over the top, but they are coming off few bad results...

Latest Score:
Athletico 2-1 Porto
Lyon 1-0 Barca
Arsenal 1-0 Roma 
Inter 0-0 ManU

Got both the above predictions right atleast in First Half... 

I got to say Inter have sucked till now...Though they were tad more tidy in last 10 minutes...they were pathetic during first half hour...Gosh I wish I could listen what Jose is saying to his players now...


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2009)

Juninho's free kick was great.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 25, 2009)

ARSENAL SCORED !!! what a SHOCKER !!! 

now hope to see us score in the 2nd half...and hope to notch up another clean sheet in the process 

and yeah all you Pool fans are better off NOT talking about history....


----------



## red_devil (Feb 25, 2009)

0-0  would've loved to see us score ...


FINAL SCORES :

Arsenal 1-0 Roma

Atl Madrid 2-2 Porto

Inter Milan 0-0 Man Utd

Lyon 1-1 Barcelona


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ARSENAL SCORED !!! what a SHOCKER !!!


From a penalty 
Good result but we could have scored more easily.The problem in attack is very much there.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2009)

Arsenal 1-0 Roma --- They should be through.
Lyon 1-1 Barca --- Barca would I guess go thorugh
Athletico 2-2 Porto ---A promising second leg
Inter 0-0 ManU --- Time for Away Goal, Jose...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 25, 2009)

^ oh i didn't know that it was from a penalty TBH !! but you guys didn't let them get an away goal so that should be of some relief to you !!

anyways our result sets it up nicely for the game against Inter at OT...

@pool fan...we'll score 2 goals at OT ...so even if they get an away goal (which i highly doubt considering VIDIC the monster will be back for that game) it wouldn't matter


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ARSENAL SCORED !!! what a SHOCKER !!!


United didn't score!!! what a SHOCKER !!!  

Bendtner missed an easy one and Eboue too.  I don't understand why Wenger plays Bendtner in every match.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 25, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Arsenal 1-0 Roma --- They should be through.
> Lyon 1-1 Barca --- Barca would I guess go thorugh
> Athletico 2-2 Porto ---A promising second leg
> Inter 0-0 ManU --- Time for Away Goal, Jose...



Arsenal will face a tough task at Roma away. Watch this space. 

Barca will easily go through. They have an away goal, but it won't matter much coz they'll easily score a couple more at the Camp Nou.

Porto are almost through. If they can just hold on to a 0-0 draw at the Vicente Calderon against Aguero & Forlan. But they shouldn't have problems in scoring coz the At. Mad. defence is rubbish. 

Away goal will probably kill off ManU and we'll see a repeat of Jose running along the touchline!!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2009)

GoallessDraw was not a good result for United.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah ...we should've had a goal...but that said...this was pretty much similar to the Barca game last year...0-0  away game and then we won at OT...so hope we do the same this time too


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2009)

Who knows ,we might see Jose doing it again (running) as suggested by so many.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 25, 2009)

digitized said:


> Ok, most of us are making predictions, so now my turn to predict.
> 
> Inter 0-0 Man Utd (return leg Inter 0-2 Man Utd)
> Chelsea 0-1 Juventus (I don't see Buffon getting beaten...).
> ...



OMG......I should try my hand at fortune-telling.....Got both the results correct. Now let's see if I have predicted correctly for the return leg too. Stayed up yesterday night upto 3:15AM to see our match. Now feeling sleepy.

Anyway, we should not concede an away goal at any cost at OT.

Anyway, for today's set of matches, I still don't see Buffon getting beaten. As for Pool Vs. Real, I think Pool should be lucky with 1-0 win or maybe a 1-1 draw.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope we get a scored draw or victory at Bernebeu...


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 25, 2009)

What time is Chelsea's game?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^
IIRC All games live at 1:15 AM...

BTW Do you guys know whether Ten Sports will broadcast our game against Madrid or will they broadcast Chelsea against Juve with giving our game to Zee Sports??
I ask this because my cable operator gives only Ten Sports (if I'm lucky )...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2009)

0:30 - 3:15	UEFA Champions League ;-Real Madrid V Liverpool  Ten Sports
3:15 - 5:20	UEFA Champions League Chelsea v Juventus  Ten Sports

1:00 AM 	UEFA Champions League:Chelsea v Juventus Live Zee Sports
IST



Liverpool_fan said:


> ^^^
> IIRC All games live at 1:15 AM...
> 
> BTW Do you guys know whether Ten Sports will broadcast [highlight]our game[/highlight] against Madrid or will they broadcast Chelsea against Juve with giving [highlight]our game[/highlight]  to Zee Sports??
> I ask this because my cable operator gives only Ten Sports (if I'm lucky )...


Yeh "our game" kya laga rakha hai!!!!
You are lucky. Liverpool's game is on Ten Sports


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 25, 2009)

Damn my cable operator!! Damn Tata Sky!!! I don't think I'll be able to see the match!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2009)

^Any feeds?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Yeh "our game" kya laga rakha hai!!!!


I dunno whether Manc fans feel part of the Club or not but we feel like that 



a_rahim said:


> You are lucky. Liverpool's game is on Ten Sports


Good good...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2009)

^How can plastic feel any attachment to a club (sarcasm)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2009)

^Kuch samjhaa yaa nahiin.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^
You make no sense at all...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Owned!!!! 

Dunno about feeds, but un mein utna maza nahi aata yaar... My stupid connection can't bear the load.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^^^
> You make no sense at all...


Google the connection between plastic & an United fan. Sab kuch samajh mein aa jayega.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^
That still doesnt make any sense:
If it means good: Thanks.
If it means bad: Same to You.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^ LMAO!!!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2009)

That was a sarcastic reply from me in response to this statement "[highlight]I dunno whether Manc fans feel part of the Club or not[/highlight]. If a Liverpool fan can feel a part of the club, then why not me?


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 25, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^^^
> That still doesnt make any sense:
> If it means good: Thanks.
> If it means bad: Same to You.



a_rahim has pwned you big time


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2009)

Thik hai yaar...jhand kar di meri...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2009)

A humble United fan. Thats me!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2009)

^^Rarity


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2009)

^Kya karun...mera jaisa fan lakhon mein ek milta hai


----------



## red_devil (Feb 25, 2009)

^ oh really ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bas kar bhai, bahut utaar di Anurag ki, ab jane bhi de


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 25, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Rarity



Why?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2009)

Funniest part of last night's matches.Eboue must have got all warmed up seeing that 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s_MtSR3Zkc


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Damn I missed all CL action. 
At least I hope I can catch our game against Juve.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Funniest part of last night's matches.Eboue must have got warmed up seeing that
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s_MtSR3Zkc


lmao!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2009)

Another funny moment was when the referee whistled the 2nd half off with just 9 Arsenal players on the pitch and seconds later Toure and Gallas came out sprinting out of tunnel with their shirts in hand.
Toure got yellow for entering the field without ref's permission.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 26, 2009)

Half Time Scores:
Madrid 0-0 Liverpool
It has been even contest so far, so I guess the scoreline is fair. I hope we score a goal or two in the second half.

Chelsea 1-0 Juve If they manage to hold this scoreline, this would be really good result to them

Villareal 0-0 Panathiakos

Sporting 0-1 FC Bayern


----------



## red_devil (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh my !! Chelsea scored  ... hope they concede a couple now 

btw, watching RMad v/s Pool match now...and looks like Arjen Robben is on FIRE !!

hope to watch some exciting football 

waa !!! Benitez is off his mind.... Pool were just beginning to get started in the 2nd half and he wraps his precious player in cotton wool YET again 

nice match though 

EDIT : 


(benayoun) Pool Score...Gabriel Heinze's needless tackle has cost RMad an AWAY goal....lol... 

but ROBBEN SURE IS ON FIRE !!!

Stevie G coming on !! since when did Rafa start taking RISKS !!!   ...strange things happen to Rafa !!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 26, 2009)

Madrid 0-1 Liverpool
The result I was hoping for. We werent brilliant but we did the job.
BTW Thanks to Heinze for his help... 

Other Results:
Sporting 0-5 Bayern ---Wow, You cannot get better result than this.
Chelsea 1-0 Juve ---Which makes them hot favourites for the second leg now
Villareal 1-1 Panathiakos ---Evenly matched IMO


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2009)

Historic win for Liverpool at Bernabeu.Real didn't even show the fight.
Chelsea got the job done against a threatening Juve.
Villarreal 1-1 Panathinaikos This is interestingly placed as the Greek side have got the away goal.
Sporting 0 - 5 Bayern Rape


----------



## red_devil (Feb 26, 2009)

*FINAL SCORES :*

*Chelsea* 1 - 0 Juventus

Real Madrid  0 - 1  *Liverpool*


Sporting Lisbon  0 - 5  *Bayern Munchen* [what a thrashing !! 5 away goals conceded by Lisbon !! ]

Villarreal  1 - 1  Panathinaikos

teams in Bold will mostly go through ..unless there is some miracle..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 26, 2009)

^^^
Not even a miracle can save Sporting now... 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Real didn't even show the fight.


Ya they were totally listless...I  guess they'll run after Benitez now...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2009)

JENS LEHMANN OWNS!
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy0JMZQappY&feature=related


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2009)

Someone said he couldn't see Buffon beaten. Guess what? He was beaten in the 12th minute itself. 

----------

Arsenal's best striker and fans' favourite Nicklas Bendtner:

*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2009/feb/23/arsenal-premierleague/john_barry_2-5919.jpg

 

*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2009/feb/23/nicklas-bendtnerarsenal-premierleague/john_barry_again-9537.jpg



> "He may look like Tarzan but unfortunately for Arsène he tends to play like Jane."


----------



## Rahim (Feb 26, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Bas kar bhai, bahut utaar di Anurag ki, ab jane bhi de


Theek hai Dadaji


----------



## red_devil (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL @nick 


Kalou: I'd love to join Arsenal
source : the SUN


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the laughs Klaw 

And Kalou to Arsenal!! OMG!! I wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ahh, a classic poem:



> "If I had the wings of a sparrow
> If I had the arse of a crow
> I'd fly over Tottenham tomorrow
> And sh*t on the b*stards below."


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 28, 2009)

lmao


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2009)

Turn on The Liquidator, mateys!!! 

*-*-*-*-*-*___*CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CHELSEA!!!*

*-*-*-*-*-*___*CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CHELSEA!!!*

*-*-*-*-*-*___*CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CHELSEA!!!*

*-*-*-*-*-*___*CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* *CHELSEA!!!*



Chelsea 2-1 Wigan (LAMPAAAAAARD!!!) 

Boro 2-0 Pool (Hohohohohohoho!!!)


----------



## red_devil (Feb 28, 2009)

lol ... poor ol pool !!!  such contrasting fortunes within a week  

and what happ to Arsenal ??? Villa lead them by 5 points and have a game in hand...goodbye CL participation for Arsenal ?? 

LOpooL !!!   

*i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww357/ericburndogg/liverMPA2305_468x725.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That won't hurt them. Arsenal FC are a self-sufficient business that does not need a sugar daddy to  blah-blah-blah-blah


----------



## red_devil (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah well....hope wenger and his kid bro Rafa stay on as managers of their respective clubs....they're soo generous 




long time ago said:


> yeah don't worry...pool still have to play United at OT so ..welcome back to your runner up position



 and it took a bunch of REDS [not the ones I wanted ] to hand over the runner up position to Chelsea


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2009)

Pool were bound to slip up. They have kept slipping all through the race. We were stupid/generous enough not to take advantage of it EVERY BLOODY TIME.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^
Be Happy for all you want 

As usual We only have the Champions League for saving this season... 

But yeah you guys can celebrate...at least for now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^

Look at the bright side - you lot lasted till the end of Feb in the title race this season!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

^Dont get disheartened, for Liverpool has surprised everybody this season by lasting this long in the title race. An improvement for sure, if only Benitez buys good players and not average ones, for Kop will be a force next season. Just see the impact of a class player like Torres. Yeh nahiin to goals nahiin.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Everyone has always maintained that Pool are a 2-men team. Tubby Benitez doesn't seem to learn. Let's see what he does next season (if he stays) now that their Chief Executive and Benitez's 'enemy' Rick parry will be leaving.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

Infact we say Wenger is  adamant but the top prize should go to Benitez. I am sure his Spanish comments in post-match would be more informed and logical than his English one where he seems to mug up some words and repeat it all the time.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh yes, I almost forgot about Arsenal!! Fourth 0-0 draw in a row!! 

You know, we were becoming profligate like Arsenal - failing to take chances, lots of possession but no end result - in the last few weeks of Scolari's tenure. Thankfully that seems to have changed now.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 1, 2009)

w000t!!!
Yay! I broke the TV remote in my celebration jig after Lampard's goal  (My parents thought I had gone bananas  )

And add the icing to the cake, We are 2nd again 

And Le Arse drew again too


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

Only if Benitez had in his hand to buy good players...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

^Thats ironic for his buys, apart from Torres, are crap  Remenber Pennant, Kuyt, Benayoun, Arbaloa.....the list goes on. Are they for enchashing their salary and i wonder if there is a clause in their contracts stating, "You dont have to perform regularly. 4 matches out of 60 will be good eneough to call yourself a Liverpool player who is so integral to the team's success".
2 avaerage players is fine but 5 is damn crazy.


----------



## cyberpyrate (Mar 1, 2009)

no more ganging up on liverpool_fan for backup has arrived.

@liverpool_fan : You'll Never Walk Alone



a_rahim said:


> ^Thats ironic for his buys, apart from Torres, are crap  Remenber Pennant, Kuyt, Benayoun, Arbaloa.....the list goes on. Are they for enchashing their salary and i wonder if there is a clause in their contracts stating, "You dont have to perform regularly. 4 matches out of 60 will be good eneough to call yourself a Liverpool player who is so integral to the team's success".
> 2 avaerage players is fine but 5 is damn crazy.



since we dont have 100 mill to spend every season we have to make do with lesser known players and getting them to step up to the next level.......
case in point:skrtel,agger,arbaloa,riera etc


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Rafa has already spent more than 200 million in his time at Anfield.  

20 million pounds for Keane - remember?? 

Remember that Italian - Dossena? He cost something in the region of 7-9 million pounds.  

The argument about MONEY doesn't hold weight any more.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^
Considering the fact that Benitez always has to check what is in his accounts and has to consider selling one of his players before buying, your argument does not hold weight at all.
Even when we had to buy Torres we had to sell Luis Garcia who was always a very important part of the team...something which neither you lot or ManU lot have to do... 
And Chelsea fans talking about this...talk about hilarious...



cyberpyrate said:


> no more ganging up on liverpool_fan for backup has arrived.
> 
> @liverpool_fan : You'll Never Walk Alone


Nice. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I didn't know Luis Garcia fetched 23 million pounds!!  

Grow up, lad. And face the 'facts' - your club is not broke and you DO spend big money.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

We DO spend money Yes, but that is fewer as compared you lot...and even Spurs, Newcastle,etc. 
Not that I would blame lack of funds for all our failures...We should have lot better, but I am sure Benitez is not all at blame.
Nor Do I want us to become a CSKA London and throw money everywhere...I would rather us finish 5th than trying to buy success like you lot...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

cyberpyrate said:


> no more ganging up on liverpool_fan for backup has arrived.


No need for ganging up. Main hi kafi hoon Liverpool_Fan ke liye


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

Buy success?? Hardy har har. Look at Spuds & ManCity. Your argument is null and void.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^
You lot did buy success rather than earning it. I mean come on there have hardly been so that Chelski have not brought ready made players...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Same old, same old. You lot have nothing else to offer.  

You'll see blatant examples of money producing bugger all, but will still go on like a broken record.  

I see frustration taking its toll.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

Let the season finish and We will know who will be frustrated more...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

Of course, lad!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

Tum dono kyun apna Sunday kharaab kar rahe ho!!



Liverpool_fan said:


> Let the season finish and We will know who will be frustrated more...


But your season has ended yesterday, isnt it?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Bechara frustu ho rha tha, main to bas maze le rha tha uske!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> But your season has ended yesterday, isnt it?


We still have the CL to play for....


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

He must feel comfortable since his mate has arrived


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Bechara frustu ho rha tha, main to bas maze le rha tha uske!!


Aaj has le, kya pata kal rona pade...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I live 1 day at a time. Muahahahahahaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 1, 2009)

cyberpyrate said:


> no more ganging up on liverpool_fan for* backup has arrived.
> *
> @liverpool_fan : You'll Never Walk Alone
> 
> ...



arrived and then left him high and dry 

At the beginning of this season, we bought only BERBATOV 32mn...sold a few players [Silvestre, Saha, Pique ] and then bought a couple of youngsters in Jan...

and then look at what Pool have done... they bought Keane for 20 mn and sold him for 12mn and then bought people like Ngog etc etc who don't have it in them [for now atleast] to make an impact in the PL...you could've kept that one trick pony [cr-ouch] instead of buying Ngog !!!

and even if Ngog and others have talent, who is gonna nurture them ?? Torres, who always has hand on the injury table[reserve kare rakhta hai...] and Gerrard ?? and who else ??? 

The way I see it, the main difference between United and Pool is the fact that United still have senior players who command respect....pool don't.




Liverpool_fan said:


> We DO spend money Yes, but that is fewer as compared you lot...and even Spurs, Newcastle,etc.
> Not that I would blame lack of funds for all our failures...We should have lot better, but I am sure Benitez is not all at blame.
> Nor Do I want us to become a CSKA London and throw money everywhere...I would rather us finish 5th than trying to buy success like you lot...



don't worry mate... Le Arse are having a bad run...otherwise, this season your team was definately heading for that 5th place you so desire.. 



a_rahim said:


> But your season has ended yesterday, isnt it?



lol...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks like the Pool Fan did the Great Disappearing Act!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

Clever fans.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 1, 2009)

^ aur kar bhi kya sakte hain ... 

[and i'm very sure you meant pool fan*S*  ]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

I know only 1 Pool fan who's a regular here


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 1, 2009)

lol spectating this has been fun


----------



## red_devil (Mar 1, 2009)

@Kl@w ... regular ka ek back up bhi hai yaar  

par lagta regular apne backup ko lekar bhag gaya


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Lagta to yehi hai!! 

Dono keh to rahe the - 'You'll never walk alone!'.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^
Abey bhaga nahin hoon main...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 1, 2009)

^ 

btw, yesterday I saw an article on THE SUN [] linking Jose to Pool... can't find that article today  did anyone else see that ?

@pool_fan...shaayad walk pe gaya tha..hai na ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

Jose at Anfield? I don't think so. Didn't he say he wants to return at Stamford Bridge sometime?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^ The Sun made a big boo-boo. They copied that article from another newspaper and passed it off as an EXCLUSIVE. They had to remove it the same day.  

Look who's back!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @pool_fan...shaayad walk pe gaya tha..hai na ?


Haan apne dog ke saath... (seriously)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

> 4 surgeons are taking a tea break:
> 
> 1st surgeon says "Accountants are the best to operate on because when you open them up, everything inside is numbered."
> 
> ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 1, 2009)

rofl


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

> 1st surgeon says "Accountants are the best to operate on because when you open them up, everything inside is numbered."


This would be me  as i am a CA


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Really??? Nice! 



> Q: Why does Rafa Benitez rotate his squad?
> A: So that the burglars in Liverpool don't figure out who is at home and who is not.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

PS: Currently watching Goodfellas


----------



## red_devil (Mar 1, 2009)

lol...where do you find these Kl@w ??


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Haan apne dog ke saath... (seriously)



Apne dog ko poo poo karane baahar gaya that


----------



## red_devil (Mar 1, 2009)

@a_rahim ... you have to be fast in this thread...someone or the other is always waiting to reply ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh, the best place is any Chelsea fans forum.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Apne dog ko poo poo karane baahar gaya that


Keh sakta hai. Bas koi ManUre ka club crest nahin mila jispe main karana chahta tha...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Apne dog ko poo poo karane baahar gaya that






Kl@w-24 said:


> Oh, the best place is any Chelsea fans forum.





@pool_fan...kuch samjhe ?!?!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

> ^ ^ ^ Really???


Kyon? Complex ho gaya 



> you have to be fast in this thread...someone or the other is always waiting to reply


Movie bhi dekh raha hoon aur tum logon ka saath bhi de raha hoon


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

Complex kahe ka, bhai?? Kuch nayi info mili aaj!!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 1, 2009)

@Kl@w... kya naya info ?? tune hi to kaha tha : Oh, the best place is any Chelsea fans forum.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

Its quite strange, isnt it? A person like me hanging in this Tech Forum.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 1, 2009)

^ kya hua ??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @Kl@w... kya naya info ?? tune hi to kaha tha : Oh, the best place is any Chelsea fans forum.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

^You didnt get it? Read post#5562


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^


EDIT: Oh..

@Rahim: When the thread is moving fast consider quoting...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

*red_devil:* 2+2=5 kar rha hai??!  

Speaking of football, Rijkaard is rumoured to be lined up for us at the end of this season.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 1, 2009)

^oh...aap CA ho..so you think  hanging out in a "Tech forum" is strange... !!

arrey...it would have been applicable on some other "TECH forum" ... TDF is only for chit chat


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope Roman swallows his pride and bring back Jose where he belongs.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 1, 2009)

^ better yet how about Roman asking Rafa to look after both Chelsea and Pool 

or 

how about Jose to Pool and Rafa to Chelsea for next season ?!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^
You would be ideal journalist/editor for the SUN...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

Rafa to Chelsea would spell doom for Kl@W and Chelsea as i cant watch Chelsea getting that sinking feeling all over again.
Jose to any club is OK.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

The Sun would blush when it sees your journalism.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

OK guys......i am off to clean my PC.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

Rafa to Chelsea??? Thanks but no thanks.

Tata!! I gotta go too, thoda bahar ghum aau!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

No Rooney & Berbatov in the squad for the match against Spurs  Tevez & Welbeck up front.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoke city ftw.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 1, 2009)

Could Spurs shock us all again?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

beta testing said:


> Could Spurs shock us all again?



While my heart says yes, my brain says no.
But still Tottenham FTW...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

^So you are following your heart. WIth the absence of Rooney who knows. A narrow victroy for United, perhaps.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 1, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> While my heart says yes, my brain says no.
> But still Tottenham FTW...


Yeah Spurs FTW. Let's just hope they mess up this one and go dropping downhill.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

@Rahim:
A lot depends on how Tevez performs. He has lot to prove for as well...



beta testing said:


> Yeah Spurs FTW. Let's just hope they mess up this one and go dropping downhill.



Yup.
It's amazing how a season can change with one bad/good result... (/me remembers Bayer Leverkusen in 2002)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoke ftw. Spuds ftw. 
But with the terrible luck us gooners are having both games well may go the other way


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 1, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Stoke ftw. Spuds ftw.
> But with the terrible luck us gooners are having both games well may go the other way



tu abhi tak arsenal ka fan hai?  Man Utd ka fan ban jaa aajkal demand mein hai.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 1, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> tu abhi tak arsenal ka fan hai?  Man Utd ka fan ban jaa aajkal demand mein hai.


hahahaha


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

beta testing said:


> Yeah Spurs FTW. Let's just hope they mess up this one and go dropping downhill.





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Stoke ftw. Spuds ftw.



Kuch toh sharam karo . Now you have started  cheerleading for Spurs 
Kyun apne team se happiness nahiin mil rahi  Thaali ke baigan.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Kuch toh sharam karo . Now you have started  cheerleading for Spurs
> Kyun apne team se happiness nahiin mil rahi  Thaali ke baigan.



kam se kam jeet ki umeed toh hai  Arsenal mein kya rakha hai


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2009)

Fvck Villa 1-0 Up UEFA cup here we come


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

Goalless at HT at Old Trafford.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fvck Villa 1-0 Up UEFA cup here we come



You are happy?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

^No he IS angry


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Kuch toh sharam karo . Now you have started  cheerleading for Spurs
> Kyun apne team se happiness nahiin mil rahi  Thaali ke baigan.


kyunki I must learn to see a colour other than blue


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

^Believe me, you will enjoy football even more when you start seeing other colours


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 1, 2009)

guys on which channel the final is coming ???? pls reply quick


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm checking the live text commentary

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/live_text/default.stm?refresh


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

And I am tracking all the games with FootieFox...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

The game at OT seems heading for a draw


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 1, 2009)

^Knowing United, they might score a late winner....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

Stoke just scored!!!! Aston Villa 2-2 Stoke!!! 

What a strike by Whelan!!


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 1, 2009)

bloody zee sports ..... buckers ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Stoke just scored!!!! Aston Villa 2-2 Stoke!!!
> 
> What a strike by Whelan!!



And a lifeline for Arsenal as well...


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 1, 2009)

WOW. The game's goin to penalties.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

Time for Penalties Guys.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh boy!! The dreaded penalties.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

Keep me updated, lads!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

Giggs scores the 1st one while o'Hara misses.
Tevez & Corluka both scores


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

3-1 to Man United 

4-1 to united. Another miss Spurs. I guess they have won as I type.

Domestically all my focus shifts to the Relegation battle now...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2009)

The 1st trophy in the bag


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 1, 2009)

we won .... 1st trophy in this season ... and hope we get more....


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 1, 2009)

ManU already have a triple now- the Carling Cup, Community Shield, FIFA Club World Cup. And they still have another three- the F.A Cup, Premier League, the Champions League. OMG.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL !! UNITED WIN    


nice to watch... specially considering I blew up atleast 500mb [i think] to watch the match on streams.... [FCUK ZEE SPORTS AND MY CABLE GUY]

but yeah United finally WON


----------



## red_devil (Mar 1, 2009)

@pratik and @a_rahim

2nd trophy CLUB WORLD CUP ko kaise bhool sakte ho


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for reminding.... lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 1, 2009)

beta testing said:


> ManU already have a triple now- the Carling Cup, Community Shield, FIFA Club World Cup. And they still have another three- the F.A Cup, Premier League, the Champions League. OMG.



Didn't they win the Super Cup as well?
OMG if they win the FA Cup and CL (they almost have PL), ... OMG...can there be anything worser... 
Hopefully Chelsea or Arsenal spoil their FA Cup at least and Inter spoil their CL.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ be happy dude .. we didnt win the super cup ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah Zenit beat ManU to the Super Cup if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yup, with that hilarious Paul Scholes handball!! 

Anyways, congrats to ManU for the Carling Cup victory!


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> We DO spend money Yes, but that is fewer as compared you lot...and even Spurs, Newcastle,etc.
> Not that I would blame lack of funds for all our failures...We should have lot better, but I am sure Benitez is not all at blame.
> Nor Do I want us to become a CSKA London and throw money everywhere...I would rather us finish 5th than trying to buy success like you lot...



you are happy finishing 5th eh ... 
in a few years it will be 5th in the Championship... lol...
n dont be disheartened you will still have your history with you ... lol lol 

@manu fans.. congrats for your league cup win


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2009)

LOOL Bently missed the pen,that's why we sold him.So that he can sink spuds in the only final they can reach. 
STOKE CITY FTW.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2009)

lool

But the best thing would be, to see them relegated.


----------



## cyberpyrate (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^
harry's too good to get relegated though


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 2, 2009)

iinfi said:


> you are happy finishing 5th eh ...
> in a few years it will be 5th in the Championship... lol...
> n dont be disheartened you will still have your history with you ... lol lol
> 
> @manu fans.. congrats for your league cup win


O rly?
 I am not talking about history you guys are. Have you got nothing else to blabber about 
You successes are history too, remember??? 

Since YOU (yes you) brought the history topic, it only shows your blatant jealousy and nothing else. Next time come with your history argument when I am really talking about history which I am not going to...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 2, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> O rly?
> I am not talking about history you guys are. Have you got nothing else to blabber about
> You successes are history too, remember???
> 
> Since YOU (yes you) brought the history topic, it only shows your blatant jealousy and nothing else. Next time come with your history argument when I am really talking about history which I am not going to...





iinfi said:


> you are happy finishing 5th eh ...
> in a few years it will be 5th in the Championship... lol...
> n dont be disheartened you will still have your history with you ... lol lol
> 
> @manu fans.. congrats for your league cup win




oh you guys relax !! 

@iinfi --- you can continue to have fun poking the pool fans about all the trophies the've won all along their glorious history.. 

@pool_fan ---  you count on all the managers they've changed and compensations they've paid them and talk of that new star they'd want to buy during the next summer transfers. .. [and not to mention, their next manager too ]


you can have fun pointing fingers at each other....and we utd fans will count all the trophies won recently and then estimate how many more Utd would go on to win this season [and the next hopefully]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 2, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2009)

Wenger's record in 2005.7 major trophies in 8 years.2 doubles+invincibles.
The only man who can stop Manu is lost in his own stubbornness


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ho gaya khatam ya abhi aur ek-dusre ki taang kheechni baki hai?


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Wenger's record in 2005.7 major trophies in 8 years.2 doubles+invincibles.
> The only man who can stop Manu is lost in his own stubbornness


Agreed. 

His biggest mistake was to let Fla-money go. He wanted better wages, Wenger should have given him. He was the perfect holding midfielder, doing tackles and relieving/allowing Fabregas to go ahead. Then Gilberto. Gilberto had lost form, but atleast he had the experience and he would have been better than Song/Denilson.

We can see what Denilson and Song are doing. I haven't seen them passing the ball through to the strikers ever. Their vision is poor. They just keep on passing the ball parallely to the center line.  As far as stamina is concerned, I'm not sure does Denilson have it? Secondly, Bendtner. His first touch is pathetic and finishing, I shouldn't talk. Heck, even I can score the goals which he has missed. How many chances he had in Burnley and also in the game against Cardiff.  Though one thing I like about him is, atleast he gets into the position of scoring.

Denilson, Song & Bendtner need to be sold. I'm pretty sure, Carlos Vela, Ramsey and Wilshere if given chances, can be better than them.

Defense seems okay now as are not conceding goals, but attack is a problem now.

Last year's team was PERFECT to win the title this year, but Wenger has mismanaged this time.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I remember how good Arsenal were going last year, before their loss to Birmingham. Ever since then, they haven't been playing too good.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2009)

I was watching the Arsenal vs Fulham match today. The Emirates crowd is partly to blame for the team's poor performances. The players were heckled for 'keeping the ball' and not passing it forwards!! They are putting a tremendous amount of pressure on the players. The Arses (err.. Arsenal players ) looked like they were scared of making a wrong move and becoming the next Ebooooooooue. Fulham played well, though. If Bendtner had missed all those chances that RVP missed, he would have been slaughtered in the press and by the 'fans'.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2009)

The team needs a kick up its Arse.The same team performs brilliantly in cup games but they don't even try in PL.Only if Wenger had a hair drier in his arsenal 
Well,the fans witnessed one of the best footballing sides of the world for 10 odd years.This team is just average in comparison to the previous Arsenal team,so naturally the people are spoiled.But yes they should be more vocal in the support of the team.

Lol RVP has started to get some stick already.He said he will sign for Arsenal only if CL football is guarnteed - so dude start putting those free headers in the goal and do your part.

Btw. Barca have lost again in La liga,4-3 to Atletico.The once 12 point lead on Real has been reduced to just 4 now.Pretty amazing how quick things turn around in football,like stoke bringing us back in CL race in last 2 mins at villa.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2009)

It reminds me when Henry accused the lack of atmosphere at Emirates as compared to Highbury, being the real reason of this Arsenal team. In fact i beleive they have sold too many solid characters and have replaced them with nipple sucking kids(bottle wala guys )
Wenger should take the moral responsibility of his team's poor performances  We love the way Arsenal play football. This season has been experimental in nature, with Eboue in the CM as an example. Too many kids/average players/lack of soine/too many cute players/adamant manager.


----------



## cyberpyrate (Mar 2, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> It reminds me when Henry accused the lack of atmosphere at Emirates as compared to Highbury, being the real reason of this Arsenal team. In fact i beleive they have sold too many solid characters and have replaced them with nipple sucking kids(bottle wala guys )
> Wenger should take the moral responsibility of his team's poor performances  We love the way Arsenal play football. This season has been experimental in nature, with Eboue in the CM as an example. Too many kids/average players/lack of soine/too many cute players/adamant manager.



i with all that but give villa some credit for challenging for last CL spot
i mean i love watching them play


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2009)

Arsenal are too squishy now.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2009)

@Cyberpyrate: Yes. We have to give the credit to Martin O'Neal and his work of re-building Villa began last season. Hard work pays.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Also, Everton are just 2 pts behind Arsenal now. David Moyes has done a brilliant job with that thread-bare squad. Just a few weeks ago they had all their strikers crocked and had to play Cahill as CF.

In La Liga, Barca look like they are about to self-destruct. Madrid are now just 4 pts behind, when a couple of weeks ago the gap was 12 pts. It's gonna be good!! 

Italy - Inter in cruise control. The rest are just not good enough.

Germany - Hertha at the top, Hoffenheim slipped to 3rd. Martin Jol's Hamburg are 2nd. Bayern have slipped to 5th.

This has been your weekly European football update.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2009)

Poor KL@W  Reccession ke wajah se MBA ka khwab chor diya aur Reporter ban gaya


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2009)

Agar reporter bhi hota to koi baat nahi thi, lekin abhi to....


----------



## red_devil (Mar 3, 2009)

hey when is the man u v/s pompey match which got postponed from yesterday ??



			
				THE SUN said:
			
		

> ANDREY ARSHAVIN says the thought of missing out on the Champions League is driving Arsenal on.



lol...if he had stayed back at Zenit, he could have alteast played in the group stages


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2009)

Lol Arsenal will qualify in CL by winning the whole thing.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 3, 2009)

^ hey btw....what happens if Arsenal win this season and get out of top 4 ??? 

assuming Villa get into 4th place...what next ?? will villa get to play in the CL ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2009)

No Villa will play UEFA cup 
Happened in 2005 when Liverpool finished out of top 4 but nicked the CL spot off rivals Everton by winning the cup.

Btw. I just thought that Tottenham won't be in Europe next season since their only way there is gone.Well it would have been odd to see a Championship team play in Europe anyway lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Pool didn't 'nick' the CL spot from Everton. Pool were forced to play the CL qualifiers from the very beginning, where the smallest teams start. Everton got knocked out in their qualifiers anyway. If the same thing happens again, sorry to burst your bubble but Aston Villa WILL play the CL qualifiers and they will start at a higher qualifying level than you lot.  

Sheesh!! Talk about arrogance and birthright!!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 3, 2009)

err...googling a bit just got me this :



> There was controversy when Liverpool won the competition in 2004–05 but finished outside the top four in the FA Premier League. The Football Association ruled that Everton, who finished fourth in the Premier League, should get the final English place in the 2005–06 European Cup. UEFA came to an agreement that both Merseyside rivals would be allowed to enter the competition with Liverpool starting from the first qualifying round and Everton starting from the third qualifying round. *UEFA's current rule is that if the European Cup winners fail to finish in one of its national league's qualifying positions, it will take the place of the lowest placed team in its league. The superseded team will go to the UEFA Cup*.




so Kl@w, i think Arsenal_gunners is right.

PS : source of info - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Champions_League


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That didn't happen in the Pool-Everton case.  

Okay, so I was right about the Pool bit but I should update myself with stupid UEFA rules more often. 

But I know it won't come to this. 

Oh, and from next season the top 3 English teams go into the group stages directly. The 4th placed team has to play qualifiers.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 3, 2009)

^ yeah both of you were only half right


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2009)

-----------------------

On a side-note, anyone notice that both of Spuds' ex-managers are sitting pretty at 2nd in their respective leagues right now?


----------



## red_devil (Mar 3, 2009)

^ both kaun bhai ?

Blues chairman Bruce Buck has revealed he expects five players to leave Stamford Bridge. 

source 

assuming its true... who'll be the 5 ??? Malouda, Kalou ...and who else ??


----------



## Rahim (Mar 3, 2009)

^Ramos & Martin Jol


----------



## red_devil (Mar 3, 2009)

Keeping track of all former Spurs and (to an extent) the recently 'former' Chelsea managers is a tough job. Kl@w, you're doing a good work mate


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Former Chelsea managers in the Roman era - 

Ranieri - Juventus (2nd in Serie A)
Mourinho - Inter (1st in Serie A)
Grant - Unemployed
Scolari - Unemployed



Spuds - Apart from Jol & Ramos, who knows and who cares??  

--------------

The 5 players most likely to leave Chelsea next season - Malouda, Deco, Alex, Ballack, Drogba.

--------------

Chelsea next manager when Hiddink returns to Russia - Frank Rijkaard. After WC-2010, Hiddink will take over as Director of Football at Chelsea.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Former Chelsea managers in the Roman era -
> 
> Ranieri - Juventus (2nd in Serie A)
> Mourinho - Inter (1st in Serie A)
> ...



Ballack and Drogba indicated that they would prefer to stay at Chelsea 


> *Michael Ballack Planning Long Chelsea Stay*
> 
> *German midfielder Michael Ballack has stated his desire to remain at Chelsea for years to come and admitted that his contract situation could be sorted in a matter of weeks.*
> 
> *www.goal.com/en-india/news/575/che...92/michael-ballack-planning-long-chelsea-stay


About Drogba, well , he is just not in form at the moment but his antics off the field are noteworthy and is a gem of a player when in form .  ( I cant find that Drogba article anywhere, darn )

And meanwhile,


Frank Rijkaard is in talks with AC Milan for a possible manager's post
*www.goal.com/en-india/news/579/ac-...505/report-milan-in-talks-with-frank-rijkaard

And Essien is back! 
*www.goal.com/en-india/news/575/che.../essien-back-with-a-bang-for-chelsea-reserves


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yup, the Bison is back!!! But too much should not be expected from him after such a long layoff.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2009)

W00T goal drought ended in 3rd minute itself,kind of fluke by Bendtner 
Lol 1-1 in 2 mins,someone moved from his position in the wall at the last second and WBA got a free kick in.
That someone was EBOUE


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 4, 2009)

we won 1-0 
courtesy Drogba 
Tied with Liverpool at 58 points, though we lead by goal difference 
Now just 4 points away from ManUre


----------



## Rahim (Mar 4, 2009)

^I think United have a game in hand. right?


----------



## tuxybuzz (Mar 4, 2009)

no united dnt have A game in hand..they have two..


----------



## red_devil (Mar 4, 2009)

lol...looks like things are looking better for Pool, Chelsea AND ARSENAL (3 goals :Shocked: )

and yeah Man U have 2 games in hand and play Newcastle (away) tonight 

Points table :

*i44.tinypic.com/2iruukg.jpg

United 4 points clear with 2 games  in hand .. really nice 

EDIT :



looks like you guys are missing out on the 2nd BEST MATCH Of the season thus far....its NEWCASTLE 1-1 Man United 

awesome game...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2009)

Which was the first one?Arsenal vs. United?
Btw. City 2 - 0 Villa
Fu(king good city,Villa must really be feeling the heat right now.

 Tottenham  4-0  Middlesbrough


----------



## red_devil (Mar 5, 2009)

and yes... united win... 7 points clear of both Pool and Chelsea WITH a game in hand 

other results :


Manchester City 2 - 0 Aston Villa <----> Le Arse will be relieved i'm sure 


Stoke 2 - 0  Bolton

Wigan 0 - 1 West Ham

Tottenham  4 - 0 Middlesbrough [game not over yet...]

@arsenal_gunners .. nah ... it was the 3-0 whitewash of Chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2009)

HE OWNED the tottscum
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9HnWUGc50U


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> HE OWNED the tottscum
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9HnWUGc50U


I like this against Liverpool more: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouowA4dWnOo


----------



## red_devil (Mar 5, 2009)

^please don't become like Pool fans and stick to your past glory


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ Why?Are we supposed to clear our memories at the end of may?
Anyway,this is for you
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbASd5CU3H8

Cashley Cole arrested
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2296574.ece


----------



## red_devil (Mar 5, 2009)

^ lol... yeah right you got nothing "new and special" to watch...do you


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah sure I do.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlhLMxqZHW8
The shot reminded me of our "past"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2009)

*www.the-onion-bag.com/images/bus.jpg

Planning for the future -  FAIL!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 5, 2009)

^


----------



## hullap (Mar 5, 2009)

hahahhaha


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2009)

*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2009/mar/04/chelsea/liam_ferry_done-2678.jpg

Who says those two can't play together??


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 5, 2009)

Where do you get such great crap?


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^please don't become like Pool fans and stick to your past glory


Past glory? All we need is a good DM and the team will be like it was last year, pwning your arse. 

And BTW, what are you doing for your future glory?


----------



## tuxybuzz (Mar 6, 2009)

good DM??arsenal need much more than just that...
and had physics board today..too many derivations..anyways i'll get the eligibility nonetheless


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2009)

No we don't need anything but some luck with injuries.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Mar 7, 2009)

^^you know its not all down to luck that your players get injured..its also due to wengers fetish for lil children..ok they maybe great players(special emphasis on 'maybe') but they sure do lack the physical strength players like Drogba, Ballack Essien etc bring to Chelsea..


----------



## red_devil (Mar 7, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Past glory? All we need is a good DM and the team will be like it was last year, pwning your arse.
> 
> And BTW, what are you doing for your future glory?



only a good DM ??
well good luck with that ....




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No we don't need anything but some luck with injuries.



mate, you need a deep(er) squad.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

red_devil said:


> only a good DM ??
> well good luck with that ....


Thank you.  Most importantly, we need a DM.

Though we need a good CB too.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 7, 2009)

^Basically you hope to end this season as soon as possible and start the next one


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2009)

^^Not really,we are still in hunt for CL and the FA cup.With most of our players(including roSICKy) coming back we will be strong contenders for atleast the FA cup.


			
				tuxybuzz said:
			
		

> its also due to wengers fetish for lil children


 I hope you are not one of those chelsea or spud fans who think like that 
However Eduardo,Rosicky,Ade,RVP etc. are hardly kids.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 7, 2009)

^Thats hardly a consolation for a big club like Arsenal & Wenger should realise it asap.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2009)

With 4 years dry,an FA cup can do miracles for the team.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Coventry 0-2 Chelsea*

We're going to Wembley!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 7, 2009)

^You wanna face Fulham in the final,right?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I don't care, as long as we win the Cup!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 7, 2009)

^Play against President's XI


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Coventry 0-2 Chelsea*
> 
> We're going to Wembley!!


Woah?! There was a match today?! 
Darn it..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2009)

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/144/arsenalaway0910mockupxw2.png
Is this sh1t Arsenal away kit for next season?Nike is ripping us off 
Our current away kit is perfect as was the last.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Woah?! There was a match today?!
> Darn it..



You didn't miss anything. It wasn't shown on TV in India. 

We're in the FA Cup semifinal, though.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> You didn't miss anything. It wasn't shown on TV in India.
> 
> We're in the FA Cup semifinal, though.


Awesome  (though I'm not happy with Sony Pix's wierd timings )
Meanwhile:


> *Frank Lampard 'has higher IQ than most*
> 
> *www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopic...mpard-has-higher-IQ-than-Carol-Vorderman.html



Apparently, his level of IQ equates him with only 0.01% of the whole of Britain
Now thats genius


----------



## Rahim (Mar 8, 2009)

United are 4 up against Fulham


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2009)

OMFG EBOUE SCORED!
3-0 to Arsenal


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ He is getting better. 

Eduardo's finish was class. Great technique.

I just watched the second half and Song was pretty good too. Thank god Denilson wasn't playing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2009)

^^Denilson has been improving lately,but yeah Song did his job very well.

I have never seen a volley like Eduardo's.It is a must watch even for neutrals 
Vela's cheeky lob was as cool as it gets.It was a finishing masterclass.
Also Gibbs played very well today,he is as good as Clichy IMO.

Eduardo goal
*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00749/9_666x450_749599a.jpg
Source: Thesun.co.uk

Lol We got Chelsea in SF(after Hull)


----------



## red_devil (Mar 9, 2009)

*FA Cup semi-final draw:*

Arsenal or Hull v Chelsea

Manchester United v Everton


hmm...so arsenal gonna beat hull ?? AND chelsea ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2009)

^ ^ ^ We'll see about that. First let them beat Hull.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 9, 2009)

thats what i said... will they beat HULL ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, right!! I really need to get my full quota of sleep.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYOjMucRJR0


----------



## red_devil (Mar 10, 2009)

its CL time again


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope we manage another win at Anfield.
Hopefully Juve knock off Chelsea. 

BTW is Chelsea match is on Ten Sports? If it is then I wouldn't be able to watch the Real encounter.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2009)

YES!!! Ten Sports will show Juve vs Chelsea!!!!!! 

*www.tensports.com/TVSchedule.php?country=TENI



> 0:30 - 3:15	UEFA Champions League - Juventus v Chelsea


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 10, 2009)

Gr8


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2009)

Damn.....no Ten/Zee Sports for me and Dad took away the computer.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

current scores 

Juve 2-1 Chelsea --- D'oh !! Chelsea have an away goal 

Pool 3 -o RMad :shocking:

couldn't care less about other match results


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

Juve 2-2 Chelsea (DROGBAAAAAA)


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

Bayern Munich  6-1  Sp Lisbon  <--- what ???? DRUBBING OF THE ROUND !!

Panathinaikos 1-2 Villarreal <-- what was the result of the previous leg of matches ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2009)

7 Fuking 1 to Bayern and 4-0 Pool


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

Bayern absolutely HUMILIATED Sporting!!!!
Great game at the Stadio Olimpico!! W're through!!! 
Pool drub Real 4-0!! 
Villareal are through as well!!

YAY!!!!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

how did pool manage to win 4-0  

and WTF!!  7-1 win for BAYERN


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> how did pool manage to win 4-0
> k:




The result is even better than I could wish for... 

Crap my cable operator...I missed it... 

Chelsea go through too...hmm...and in a "Chelsea" style too... 

We should not get carried away though...we need a result at OT...a victory there would seal a perfect week for us... 

Another thing comes to my mind...this result would actually help the ManUre in a sense that Mr.Ronaldo would realise that he holds a much better future at OT rather than going to Bernebeu...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> We should not get carried away though...we need a result at OT...a victory there would seal a perfect week for us...
> 
> Another thing comes to my mind...this result would actually help the ManUre in a sense that Mr.Ronaldo would realise that he holds a much better future at OT rather than going to Bernebeu...




result at OT  ... man this is such a huge week in PL and CL !!!

and this defeat inflicted on them by a 2 member team might just trigger a bid similar to Man City --- KAKA bid :lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> result at OT  ... man this is such a huge week in PL and CL !!!


And for you it begins tonight... 




> and this defeat inflicted on them by a 2 member team might just trigger a bid similar to Man City --- KAKA bid :lol



OMG defenders, the holding midfielders and the wingers do nothing for a team, only strikers and attacking midfielders are players...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

^ mate, i'm talking of quality. Liverpool is as good as doomed when you take out both Stevie G n Torres out of the team.

sure they may not concede goals but they can't create them either


----------



## cyberpyrate (Mar 11, 2009)

breathtaking liverpool performance from back to front....

and real madrid , who are the galacticos now eh?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ mate, i'm talking of quality. Liverpool is as good as doomed when you take out both Stevie G n Torres out of the team.
> 
> sure they may not concede goals but they can't create them either



Considering Gerrard and Torres have together played only 4 games in last 20 matches...your argument does not hold water...
And take the best 2 players from ANY side and it'll struggle...


----------



## hullap (Mar 11, 2009)

cl day


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2009)

Really congratulations to Liverpool for destroying Real Madrid fair and square,noone expected so much gulf between the two.Rafa Benitez is infallible against Spanish opposition.Real will want him more after the thrashing.
Arsenal are up for Roma tonight(not telecasted of course).Even if we don't have last season's Milan heroes (Ade and Fab) I am pretty confident going in this match.A draw and even a 1 goal defeat will see us through if we score but us gooners want to make a statement in Europe and hopefully Edu and company will deliver the goods.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I predict you lot going through by drawing this game 0-0...

And I guess Real would really run hard after Benitez now...I hope he stays here at Anfield.

Hopefully ManUre are knocked out tonight with Jose celebrating at the touch line...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

Pool's win over Real will force Real to spend heavily in the summer. Expect bids flying around for Kaka, Ronaldo and Fabregas. Also, they'll probably try to lure Benitez to the Bernabeu considering that he is yet to sign his contract.

Pool played well, though. I was watching their match a while ago and right from the start, Pool were on the attack. Oh, and Iker Casillas went home crying and had to be consoled by Raul. No, really.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 11, 2009)

Are you the script-writer Anurag?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Well if I was... you lot would have been bottom in the PL and fighting for relegation...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 11, 2009)

^Din mein spane dekhta chor de....bachche....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Din mein sapne nahin dekh raha hoon. Par aaj raat ko kuch sapne sakar honge...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Huh?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Dono ko bol raha hu, fight!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^
And give you free entertainment, eh?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Eggjaktly!!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

^ kl@w, u gonna watch the match tonight ?? 

oh btw, yesterdays result of Pool is perhaps a good omen for Man U .... cos we all know how Pool perform.... its a sine wave .... good one game and at their worst in the next


----------



## Rahim (Mar 11, 2009)

I am scared for United tonight


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ kl@w, u gonna watch the match tonight ??
> 
> oh btw, yesterdays result of Pool is perhaps a good omen for Man U .... cos we all know how Pool perform.... its a sine wave .... good one game and at their worst in the next



Yup, I think I'm gonna watch it. I've been literally sleepwalking through the day.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

^ same here .... guess its 50 - 50  

hope United go through !!


----------



## cyberpyrate (Mar 11, 2009)

last was superb.
tonight will be super too if inter beat up ronaldo,force extra time and then win on pens!
and i never though i will say this but....GO JOSE!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

@red_devil
Keep your tissues ready...just in case


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

@pool_fan : mate, dunno why, but i'm somehow getting a real funny feeling about the game tonight... gosh all the talk of quintuples and now if Jose dumps United outta CL... 


GRRH!! why didn't united score in the first leg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^
You of all people getting that feeling? 

Thank god we finished off our tie yesterday. It is always far more tense when your rivals are through and you have to next play your tie.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah well, i'm human 

and yeah the thumping Pool victory only adds to it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

Something to read while you wait for the matches to begin:

*WHY LIVERPOOL CAN'T WIN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE*

*WHY JOSE WILL BEAT UNITED AGAIN*

Enjoy!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Didn't you post the link "Why Liverpool should fear Real Madrid" the other day...
Good good...continue posting negative articles about us and hopefully we get positive results in turn... 

And I agree to the article in question about the Scum...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yeah, I did. 

But that was from Goal.com and was meant to be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 11, 2009)

in yday's  game playing essien was a tactical mistake. we lacked the much needed width given by kalou or RQ.
he was jus back from injury n asking him to play in a CL was a big task.. he did live upto people's expectations by scoring the all imp first goal.
Nedved's injury cost them dear.
Chelsea man of the match was Cech as usual.
over all man of the match were the referee n his assistant on the near end. a foot or so over the line and he cant spot it. lousy crap ...

n btw ... its a howler on sporting life..tdy
*img19.imageshack.us/img19/3570/howler.th.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^
lolwut?


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

@iinfi ... what was the screenie about ??? couldn't get a thing 


			
				someguy_on_the_link_which_Kl@w_shared said:
			
		

> And yet, I still think - no, I'm still certain - Inter will go through. Why on earth is this?
> 
> It's partly a reaction to the staggeringly arrogant assumption throughout the English press that the four Premier League teams simply have to show up and they will go through (to pick one example, The Times' new signing Patrick Barclay wrote on Monday morning: 'By and large, a team from England's top four will usually be able to run any Italian equivalent off their feet').



no comments. stopped reading it after this paragraph


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

*@iinfi:* ManU against Barcelona!! Are they still living in 2008???


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

^ oh  how did i miss that


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

From that same page:



> United were, for the majority of the game, so superior in the first leg at the San Siro that it was embarrassing at times. Most have taken this as a sign that United will cruise through in the second leg, but should it rather be a sign that, having dominated the away game and not scored, that they have passed up their best chance?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^
That might very well be true They looked very likely to score an away goal but they didn't, a prospect which may hurt them terribly tonight...

About iinfi's screenshot:
Even I missed that 

I was looking at the highlighted portion...Cech Barca one...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 12, 2009)

^ lol ... how can a pool and united fans both look at that same highlighted portion !! this is bizarre 

and yes, i do agree about the away goal...it could've been so so crucial....but then last year too, United drew barca 0-0 in the away game and went on to win the CL... so hopefully the same thing happens tonight


----------



## iinfi (Mar 12, 2009)

even i missed it... my younger bro spotted it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2009)

lol Viera is going to start at OT.Comeon Paddy V. show some invincebles class


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 12, 2009)

The Special One strolls around OT...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2009)

Roma 1 - 0 Arsenal HT
Inter 0 - 1 Manure 
Roma came out charging at us and scored the goal but we did well in the last 20 mins or so.
Just 1 goal required to seal the tie.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmm..I underestimated Roma...
The tie is in balance..

BTW Inter seem very promising, they sure can score an away goal...but will they


----------



## red_devil (Mar 12, 2009)

DUH WHO CARES FOR THE INTER AWAY GOAL RIGHT NOW ...

2-0 UNITED   


gosh, i'm so relieved


----------



## hullap (Mar 12, 2009)

darn, I forgot to watch the match, was studying


----------



## Rahim (Mar 12, 2009)

I just woke up (2:50 am) to check the scores in my mobile and couldnt resisit coming online to check the scorers


----------



## hullap (Mar 12, 2009)

wtf I just switched on the tv and I saw players shaking hands 
I missed the whole show


----------



## red_devil (Mar 12, 2009)

ok job done. no running around the touchline for Jose this time.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 12, 2009)

Go Jose run for your life!!!!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 12, 2009)

/


.


Le Arse forced into ET .... lets see if they go through 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
.\



.


. 
and  Barcelona  5-2  Lyon 

Porto  0-0  Atl Madrid


----------



## Rahim (Mar 12, 2009)

Whom do United play in SF?


----------



## hullap (Mar 12, 2009)

now, to watch the highlights
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
rooney's assist was nice


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2009)

**** RVP fluffing chance after chance


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2009)

HOLY MOTHER OF FU(K 7-6 WIN ON PENALTIES 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Omfg


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2009)

lol...we are through.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2009)

Penalty play by play on BBC

TONETTO MISSES Roma 6-7 Arsenal
DIABY SCORES Roma 6-7 Arsenal
RIISE SCORES Roma 6-6 Arsenal
SAGNA SCORES Roma 5-6 Arsenal
AQUILANI SCORES Roma 5-5 Arsenal
TOURE SCORES Roma 4-5 Arsenal
TOTTI SCORES Roma 4-4 Arsenal
DENLISON SCORES Roma 3-4 Arsenal
MONTELLA SCORES Roma 3-3 Arsenal
NASRI SCORES Roma 2-3 Arsenal
BAPTISTA SCORES Roma 2-2 Arsenal
WALCOTT SCORES Roma 1-2 Arsenal (should save it)
VUCINIC SAVED Roma 1-1 Arsenal (shocking peno)
VAN PERSIE SCORES Roma 1-1 Arsenal
PIZARRO SCORES Roma 1-0 Arsenal
EDUARDO SAVED Roma 0-0 Arsenal (good Doni stop) 

I thought we were done when the first penalty itself by Eduardo was saved.


----------



## hullap (Mar 12, 2009)

lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2009)

All 4 English sides through? What the hell has happen to the Italian sides 
The draw for QF would be determined next week I think. I hope we play ManU, Chelsea or Barcelona.

So let's see who is through:
Liverpool
Chelsea
Arsenal
Man United
Bayern Munich
Barcelona
Villareal
Porto

4 English, 2 Spanish, and 1 from Germany and Portugal. Hmm...
I hope that the 4 English sides play against each other...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_rahim said:


> Whom do United play in *SF*?



First win your quarter finals and then think of the Semi Finals...
(yes I know you meant about the quarter, just pulling your leg)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just read this line about Le Arse:



> Can't Shoot. Can't Score. Can't Defend. Through...



 

I'm willing to take a bet, there will be 2 English sides drawn against each other. Past experience tells me it will be Chelsea and Pool.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^
But that should really be the Semi Final...


----------



## cyberpyrate (Mar 12, 2009)

Fu*king Stupid Ibrahimovic Is The Most Over-rated Player In The Fu*king World
Cant Even Score A Free Header


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^ He is a big-game bottler. Has always been. The commentators were reading out his stats during yesterday's game.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^ And I heard somewhere that Jose rated him as the best striker in the world.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I just read this line about Le Arse:


But we can score penalties unlike you.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Don't remind me.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 12, 2009)

> Can't Shoot. Can't Score. Can't Defend. Through...




btw, @gagandeep, against better opposition, you'll not get to the penalties ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2009)

But they still play bootiful football...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 12, 2009)

^ you mean they take bootiful penalties


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Haan...They take such spillbounding, and wonderfool penalties...

Tell you what Arsenal should be handled with the PL, CL, the FA cup, the league Cup even before the season begins due to the sheer bootiful football they play.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2009)

Mourinho under probe for beating a United fan.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2315266.ece


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2009)

red_devil said:


> btw, @gagandeep, against better opposition, *you'll not get to the penalties ...*


Yup. Just like ManUre and Chel$ki were owned 2-1 by us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Haan...They take such spillbounding, and wonderfool penalties...
> 
> Tell you what Arsenal should be handled with the PL, CL, the FA cup, the league Cup even before the season begins due to the sheer bootiful football they play.


Even if they can't win trophies they entertain us the whole season,unlike Pool who do neither


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Mourinho under probe for beating a United fan.
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2315266.ece



He should have rather beat Zlatan Ibrahimovic...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Even if they can't win trophies they entertain us the whole season,unlike Pool who do neither


Yup Arsenal are massive entertainers...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 12, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Yup. Just like ManUre and Chel$ki were owned 2-1 by us.



yeah yeah....one of those days :\ 

lets see how well you fare at OT ...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Even if they can't win trophies they entertain us the whole season,unlike Pool who do neither



wonder how many entertaining 0-0 draws you've played out this season :\

ebooooue seems your only source of entertainment.... crowd gets entertainment booing him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2009)

^^ 80% of those draws were entertaining,if frustrating.

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/i/ipswich_town/7942956.stm
Geovanni Dos Santos signs with IPSWICH on loan. 
Not long ago he was called the new Ronaldinho.Guess Barca robbed spuds.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

Dos Santos moves to Ipwsich!!!  

On second thought, at least it's a step-up from Spuds.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 14, 2009)

spuds possibly loaned him out there to get a feel of the Championship so that they don't get relegated from there too


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2009)

Giovanni Dos Santos is an over-rated player. He is a tree. Just because he came from Barcelona's youth academy, the press wnet ga-ga over him. Barcelona knew he was not that good as he is made out to be, so they cashed on him. His move to Ipswich is crazy.
What will he do there?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2009)

Inform tottenumb about their future opposition


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Oooooh, a spy!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Inform tottenumb about their future opposition



But won't you be cheerleading for Tottenham this weekend...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 14, 2009)

what time is the Man U - Pool KO today?? and what channel will it be shown on? ESPN or Star Sports ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^
ESPN 6PM I think...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yup! Buildup starts from 5:30 as susal. Let's see what happens!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

What you lot are hoping Kl@w? (assuming  you lot win your own game)
Victory for Liverpool, s.t. you lot can gain 3 points with Mancs.. 
Victory for ManUre s.t. You lot will move 3 points ahead of us..
Draw.Such that you lot will move 2 points above us, and move 2 points towards Mancs..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ A draw or a Pool win. If ManU win, you're out of the race and we'll have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Which one of the two?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmm.... Tough call 

A draw. Yup, final. A draw.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I knew it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 

Rafa's team selection will be interesting.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 14, 2009)

^ 

even i'm hoping for a draw...a nice goal filled 2-2 draw or something like that...a United win will only reduce interest in PL ..

i would'nt mind winning tho


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^
You want more interest in PL title clash?
Tell what; I suggest you lot lose this game, lose the match after this and draw the subsequent 2 games. Surely the PL title would be far more exciting then..


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2009)

Vidic made a howler that led to the equiliser 

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Heck 2-1 to Liverpool at HT, watching the game on feeds


----------



## hullap (Mar 14, 2009)

nice drama in the first half,
bad mistake by vidic, but im feeling optimistic for the second half 
nice game for neutrals


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2009)

Come on united,make it a nice draw.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 14, 2009)

Yup, great game so far.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 14, 2009)

what a blunder by Vidic.. possibly his first of the season 

anyways, there is still time left in the game....lets see what happens


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2009)

What is this?Anfield?The prawn sandwich brigade are really quiet.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2009)

Vidic gets hismarching order.


----------



## omegagamer (Mar 14, 2009)

What a match Liverpool vs. Man. U
Vidic sent off !
Liverpool ahead 3-1


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

ManU *1*-*4* Pool

Hammered. Mauled. Humiliated.  

Amazing game!! Torres just ran rings around Vidic. I must admit, Pool played Utd off the park. 

Vidic's straight red means he will miss at least 1 game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

Manchester United 1-4 Liverpool

TAKE THAT UNITED

Man I have waited for this for so long...

Maybe the Mancs may still win the league...but this victory is as big as a trophy for me...


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 14, 2009)

crap crap !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberpyrate (Mar 14, 2009)

lets get the excuses rolling boys!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I can give them few:
* This is the worst United side for 20 years.
* The referee gave all wrong decisions..
* This is a fluke victory.
* Liverpool fans put mice in the mancs' shirts


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Calm down, mate. Let's not laugh too much. I know Pool will be turned over by a mid-table team in the next game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Now now...let me enjoy at least today..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Alright, just for today.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking at the league table has cut short my laughter...ah reality...
I hope this defeat would set united in free fall...I really hope... In event if we can't take advantage of that possible free fall, I hope at least Chelsea take advantage of it and leapfrog ManUre...

Looking at this performance, why the hell can't we beat mid table sides...it gets out of my head...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That's coz you have a manager who just does NOT let his team settle. He keeps rotating personnel at will. The players need to play together for a number of matches to develop an understanding. Rafa tinkers with the team and chucks out any kind of momentum that might have been building.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Well Rafa can be inexplicable sometimes but to be fair he hasn't tinkered as much this season as he did in the last and also there are concerns of fatigue and injury which cannot be overlooked. 
I think Rafa needs to bring some depth in the squad, we just don't have the depth of Chelsea and ManUre. Also we need 1 or 2 good players and then we will be consistent very much in the league.
I sincerely hope he signs the new contract...

BTW Where are all the Mancs?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2009)

Yee Haa

4-1 and that too in ManU home ground. This is the best day of my life. I don't care who wins the BPL title. 2-1 and home and 1-4 away wins. 

Yee Haa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, and BTW Dossena's goal was nice!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Yup...However My favourite was Torres one, the way he out muscled Vidic and scored was awesome...reminded me of the way he outmuscled Lahm and scored in the Euro 2008 final against Germany.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That is expected from Torres. It was Vidic's mistake in the first place, letting the ball bounce. The same thing happened in Pool vs Real, when Cannavaro let the ball bounce and what followed was Pool's first goal. As a defender, your first priority should be to just clear the ball.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 14, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Looking at the league table has cut short my laughter...ah reality...
> I hope this defeat would set united in free fall...I really hope... In event if we can't take advantage of that possible free fall, I hope at least Chelsea take advantage of it and leapfrog ManUre...
> 
> Looking at this performance, why the hell can't we beat mid table sides...it gets out of my head...



yep. true. Last time when they won home match against Chelsea, inside a week they lost to team at the bottom of the table. *They need to win every match from now. *


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 14, 2009)

woot what a great game!!
My spirits were lifted after watching that game. What a game!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
err red_devil? Speak something?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^
With a bit of luck they surely we can.
I hope luck is with our side and with bit of positive play wonders can happen...
United and Liverpool both have to play against Villa, Arsenal; the way they play against these sides will go a long long way in determining the fate of the PL...and there is Chelsea too who seem to be redeemed under Guus Hiddink.
Though we are not yet bang on contention not just yet, but may be few weeks down the line...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 14, 2009)

cyberpyrate said:


> lets get the excuses rolling boys!



yeah yeah....hoping a FACT Sheet from any of the united fans/ Fergie only proves you still in la la land 




Kl@w-24 said:


> ManU *1*-*4* Pool
> Hammered. Mauled. Humiliated.
> Amazing game!! Torres just ran rings around Vidic. I must admit, Pool played Utd off the park.
> Vidic's straight red means he will miss at least 1 game.




yeah well, i gotta agree completely. ... hope united bounce back from this...





Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> I can give them few:
> * This is the worst United side for 20 years.
> * The referee gave all wrong decisions..
> ...



you can keep that for the next Rafa fact sheet 




Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Now now...let me enjoy at least today..



the day is yours .. enjoy 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Looking at the league table has cut short my laughter...ah reality...
> I hope this defeat would set united in free fall...I really hope... In event if we can't take advantage of that possible free fall, I hope at least Chelsea take advantage of it and leapfrog ManUre...




mate United is managed by FERGIE and NOT rafa...




Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ That's coz you have a manager who just does NOT let his team settle. He keeps rotating personnel at will. The players need to play together for a number of matches to develop an understanding. Rafa tinkers with the team and chucks out any kind of momentum that might have been building.



plus his decision to wrap SG and TOrres in cotton wool every single game ... even if it means Pool can't nick that vital last minute goal.



Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Well Rafa can be inexplicable sometimes but to be fair he hasn't tinkered as much this season as he did in the last and also there are concerns of fatigue and injury which cannot be overlooked.
> I think Rafa needs to bring some depth in the squad, we just don't have the depth of Chelsea and ManUre. Also we need 1 or 2 good players and then we will be consistent very much in the league.
> I sincerely hope he signs the new contract...
> ...



basically you never had Gerrard and TOrres FIT and playing well in the same team for long long time in the league


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

beta testing said:


> err red_devil? Speak something?


Lagta hai woh rahim aur baaki saare united fans ko lekar bhag gaya... 

To be serious I think he is shell shocked...

EDIT: Arre..aa gaye bhaisah'b...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 14, 2009)

beta testing said:


> err red_devil? Speak something?



just did that 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Liverpool_fan said:


> Lagta hai woh rahim aur baaki saare united fans ko lekar bhag gaya...
> 
> To be serious I think he is shell shocked...
> 
> EDIT: Arre..aa gaye bhaisah'b...



shocked yes... but not gonna run away ...


*EDIT :*


off for dinner.... will be back ... don't say i've run away... afterall insaan hoon


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

red_devil said:


> mate United is managed by FERGIE and NOT rafa...


Being Fergie doesn't make him infallible...



> plus his decision to wrap SG and TOrres in cotton wool every single game ... even if it means Pool can't nick that vital last minute goal.


I agree to that.



> basically you never had Gerrard and TOrres FIT and playing well in the same team for long long time in the league


True to an extent...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

So the focus now shifts to Chelsea vs ManCity. We win, and we're 2nd, just 4 pts behind ManU although they have a game in hand.

However, ManU have to host Arsenal and Aston Villa as well.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Hammered. Mauled. Humiliated.


So True!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2009)

@Kl@w:
You lot have to play just Arsenal right? You've already played all games against Liverpool,  Villa and ManUre? Isn't it.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Lagta hai woh rahim aur baaki saare united fans ko lekar bhag gaya...


Yes i ran away when the 3rd goal went in but cant resist coming back to TDF


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

*@Liverpool_fan:* Yeah, but I'm more confident now that we're not leaking goals like we used to. 
Plus, the aded bonus is that once you get on top at The Emirates, the "fans" start getting on the back of the Arsenal players. So if we could frustrate them, their own "fans" will be baying for their blood. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Oh, and anybody notice how the glory hunters started leaving OT before the final whistle? Martin Tyler had me LOLing when he said 'Nice seats'


----------



## red_devil (Mar 14, 2009)

^ well the fans didn't BOO BENDTNAR today....he missed around 4 chances in around 5 minutes or less

Good for arsenal that arshavin didn't pass to bendtnar... and now Eboooue scored too...

well... hope all 5 teams of top 5 get to form from now on....would love to see a close finish to the league [ with hopefully a united win ]
and not to mention it might just set up nicely for the next season too...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2009)

United and Liverpool please ove aside.Great job Liverpool though.

EBOUE SCORED 2 OMG
*tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:iRCe4uocOLTEWM:*img.skysports.com/08/01/218x298/EmmanuelEboue_626752.jpg*tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:iRCe4uocOLTEWM:*img.skysports.com/08/01/218x298/EmmanuelEboue_626752.jpg
4-0 Win.Arshavin scores from an impossible angle to get his first.


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *@Liverpool_fan:*
> Plus, the aded bonus is that once you get on top at The Emirates, the "fans" start getting on the back of the Arsenal players. So if we could frustrate them, their own "fans" will be baying for their blood.


Hmmm? Today Bendtner missed tons of easy chances and the fans were cheering him. 

Btw, 2 goals by Arshavin and 2 by Eboue ().


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *@Liverpool_fan:* Yeah, but I'm more confident now that we're not leaking goals like we used to.
> Plus, the aded bonus is that once you get on top at The Emirates, the "fans" start getting on the back of the Arsenal players. So if we could frustrate them, their own "fans" will be baying for their blood.


Lol Bendtner was given a huge applause to keep his confidence when he missed like 5 chances in 2 mins.
And don't even get me started on the Chelsea "fans" who started supporting the club in 2005


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> And don't even get me started on the Chelsea "fans" who started supporting the club in 2005


Hahaha pwned.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol Bendtner was given a huge applause to keep his confidence when he missed like 5 chances in 2 mins.
> And don't even get me started on the Chelsea "fans" who started supporting the club in 2005



Mate, you obviously don't know when or how I started supporting Chelsea. But since you've made your assumption, I can assume you started supporting them when they went a whole season unbeaten. Or did you just love playing with them in PES/FIFA so you thought 'heck, it'll be fun to support them in real life as well, coz they are so good in FIFA'?  

And don't tell me that you were "born" a gunners supporter? Just like this one:

*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2008/oct/01/arsenal/Kevin-Josling-33.jpg


-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Oh, and about your "fans" applauding your players today - "One swallow does not a summer make"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Mate, you obviously don't know when or how I started supporting Chelsea. But since you've made your assumption, I can assume you started supporting them when they went a whole season unbeaten. Or did you just love playing with them in PES/FIFA so you thought 'heck, it'll be fun to support them in real life as well, coz they are so good in FIFA'?
> 
> And don't tell me that you were "born" a gunners supporter? Just like this one:
> 
> ...


I started supporting them in 2000 .That was before the invincible or even the double of 02.
Now to be a little like Rafa(since its his day,and Eboue's)
Fact:Most of the Chelsea fans at the bridge were Fulham and QPR fans before Abram.
Fact:Most of the overseas fans were United fans who jumped ship since they were on a low.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

Fact: I've never supported either Utd or any other club. 8)

Fact: I don't care who started supporting whom, when and why. 

Fact: You've been supporting your team since 2000 desn't give you any right to cast doubts on anyone else's alleigances.


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2009)

@arsenal_gunners
Thats right, but Abhishek is really supporting Chel$ea before the Russian revolution.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2009)

Lol @ right thing.
Btw. El Hadji cvnt is a cvnt.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yeah, whatever. Who cares.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2009)

People who enjoy nice football  You sound rattled btw.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

Eh what?


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2009)

fu(k GPRS 

@klaw
Is Hellsheaven back?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

*@gagan:* I don't know, probably not coz this afternoon the UrT thread was full of people hosting their own servers.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2009)

@Kl@w: Where do you get those pics?


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 15, 2009)

I HATE REAL MADRID AND MAN UTD..... i'm confused which one i hate more...


----------



## iinfi (Mar 15, 2009)

did anyone watch wat eboue did after his first goal?
he ran to one corner of the pitch and started a dance. Arshavin stood next to him for a few seconds wondering wat was wrong with him.
thn he thought it mite be a cannibal dance and walked away... ROTFL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2009)

^^Yup,I need a GIF of that dance


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 15, 2009)

*@Liverpool_fan:* Seek and ye shall find!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 15, 2009)

If you look at the next fixtures, we've got the easier ones compared to the other members of the top 4.
BTW I'm countin on Arsenal to beat United again. But it might be tough because they're facin us before that.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ If Wenger starts with a good team, then we can beat Chelsea & Man Utd.

Arshavin is better than I had thought.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> I HATE REAL MADRID AND MAN UTD..... i'm confused which one i hate more...


Anything new?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 15, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> I HATE REAL MADRID AND MAN UTD..... i'm confused which one i hate more...



Meh.


----------



## hullap (Mar 15, 2009)

lolz, after watching the match my brother took my pc.
match was nice though, gerrard and torres literally tore our defenses.
well all i can say it *GAME ON!!*


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2009)

I am supporting Tottenham for today.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 15, 2009)

^a gooner supporting spuds...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2009)

Only for the next match against Villa
I expect Tottenham to get asswhooped by Villa.But if they somehow win it,we stay 4th.I'll LOL in either case.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2009)

Chelsea won gainst Man City with Essien scoring 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
OMG!! Just saw the line-up of AC Milan against Seina. Paolo Maldini has come back!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 15, 2009)

Great game. Essien is undoubtedly the MOTM.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 15, 2009)

1-0 to The Blues.

2nd in the table and looking like the old Chelsea. I'm loving it already!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 15, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> I HATE REAL MADRID AND MAN UTD..... *i'm confused which one i hate more...*




May be you hate yourself more?I hope your confusion is clear.

Man Utd toh har ek dil ki team hai.Yeh Arsenal_gunners ke dil mein bhi Man Utd ke liye soft corner hai but show nahi karta.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2009)

Tottenham leading 1-0 at half time.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yeah, but Villa have absolutely battered them after that. Great game in progress!!


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2009)

^ ^
Yeah, Villa dominated the 1st half, but now Tottenham is 2 goals ahead.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 15, 2009)

OMG Spuds win!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2009)

Good job spuddies.Now go get relegated.
What a fantastic last 7 days.Progressed in FA cup,progressed in CL,got 4th in PL.
All thanks to lord Emmanuel
*tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:iRCe4uocOLTEWM:*img.skysports.com/08/01/218x298/EmmanuelEboue_626752.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
New ManU shirts for next season?
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/8418/barfar11.jpg
*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/stories/manchester-united-09-10-away-nike-shirt.jpg
Laces 
Actually they aren't as bad as they look on the first sight.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2009)

Hahaha

Eboué will be a legend in the near future.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 16, 2009)

ah nice game between the spuds and villa... and arsenal are back in the top 4...

and @ arsenal_gunners 

that new kit is to mark the 100 years of winning a major trophy or some kinda thing like that ... basically to mint in some more money 




> Manchester United will play in a historic strip next season - in honour of a player who helped them win their first major trophy.
> 
> Stars including Wayne Rooney and Cristiano Ronaldo will wear the shirts, which feature a large white V-shape sash down the front.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Doesn't that kit look like a girls' school uniform???


----------



## red_devil (Mar 16, 2009)

^ and i was wondering where i'd seen it


----------



## iinfi (Mar 16, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ and i was wondering where i'd seen it


lol lol lol lol 
outside fatima convent, St. Mira's College, SNDT pune


lol 


hmm again a 1-0 ... mourinho like win.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Doesn't that kit look like a girls' school uniform???


Ronaldo will be happy,he loves to cross dress


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 16, 2009)

lol


----------



## red_devil (Mar 16, 2009)

that white man utd uniform just reminded me of air hostesses' uniform they show on ads for Quatar airways


----------



## hullap (Mar 16, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 16, 2009)

Filippo Inzaghi has scored his 300th career goal.

*www.uefa.com/footballeurope/news/kind=2/newsid=811001.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2009)

Check this out:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgovSQv1SXM&NR=1

*WARNING: Listen to it using your HEADPHONES and listen closely!! [NSFW]/[NWS]*

Look out for the following:

1 - Paul Parker's widening, bulging eyes.
2 - Pallister's general confusion.
3 - After her suggestion that it was 'just the angle', Ms McQueen's cheeky glance to verify 'Simon's' claims at around the 33-second mark.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol @ the girl calling the man jealous.She likes his stuff probably. 
Is Simon Ronaldo in disguise?


----------



## tuxybuzz (Mar 16, 2009)

hey guys wrote a new blog post..'the ultimate man utd quiz'..worth looking(man utd fans please excuse)..
www.chelseablues.co.cc
read top post..


----------



## sub1zero (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like the owly one won't be featuring in today's FA Cup match what with him having 3 billion stitches thanks to those shitkickers from Lancashire. Any idea if Arsenal vs Hull is live on Pix(or any other channel?). Sony should be showing this match coz they have the telecast rights for the FA cup but I checked the schedule in their official site and it says some Spielberg movie at 12 30 am.   So streams again?


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Check this out:
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgovSQv1SXM&NR=1
> 
> ...


 


tuxybuzz said:


> hey guys wrote a new blog post..'the ultimate man utd quiz'..worth looking(man utd fans please excuse)..
> www.chelseablues.co.cc
> read top post..


hahahahaha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2009)

^^Yup,sony is hopeless.
Blackburn's antics got no media coverage,I am surprised at that.Only a miracle saved Almunia's leg from El hadji ****'s intentional tackle.Arshavin's boot was torn apart by Oojer's tackle and he needed stitches and Pederson's horrible dive was even in Youtube's most watched.
Hope they go down with Big Sam.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ lolz, Pederson's dive was seriously n00bish.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 17, 2009)

> *"I spoke to him about it at half time of course. I had some experience with Jens Lehmann before. I think he would've headbutted him."* - Arsene Wenger on dealing with Manuel Almunia after 'that' challenge by El Hadji Diouf.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 17, 2009)

lol


----------



## red_devil (Mar 17, 2009)

Wenger: Utd win flattered Reds


Wenger is absolutely correct !!


----------



## Apple Juice (Mar 17, 2009)

chelseaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2009)

^hello Appy


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> chelseaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!1111


I also hate Chelsea, even Bournvita owns them.  

(refer to his earlier post which he had made in the thread)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2009)

High Quality stream and working fine on 256kb
*www.justin.tv/steve_vip


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2009)

1 goal down @ HT....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2009)

Yup and no sense of urgency too.Arsh is looking very good once again,so is Gibbs.Rest are lazy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2009)

I f*cking love Arshavin.RVP scored on his assisst
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
WILLY FUKING G.Take a bow
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
We are going to wem ber ly


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2009)

Arshavin is a team player and this time Bendtner used his brain too. 

We're through. 

Man of the match = Arshavin

And Gibbs is better than Cashley.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2009)

Phil Brown has blamed Fabregas for spitting on the assistant manager.Hull will be filing a complaint. 

Wow he is insulting Arsenal in his interview.That after his team wasted time at every opportunity for 75 mins.Mr.Fake tan is just pissed he got knocked out.He goes on my list for relegation favorites.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
On the handshake thing,Wenger said he waited but noone was there 
Wenger was a comedy genius in the interview.Sentanta put a TV in his face and wanted to talk about everything.He gave them nice classy replies.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2009)

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45577000/jpg/_45577072_cesc466credit.jpg
Lol at ^ guy's face
Get in there captain fab


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 18, 2009)

So it's Arsenal v Chelsea in the semis. Great. 

And Arshavin is adjusting faster than I thought he would. He's just great.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2009)

From The Telegraph


			
				Phil Brown said:
			
		

> He wouldn't shake my hand when we beat them fairly 2-1 at the Emirates, he wouldn't shake my hand when they beat us, fairly, 3-1 at the KC Stadium.


*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00683/wenger_brown_682x40_683224a.jpg
Image source : The Sun

Liar


----------



## red_devil (Mar 18, 2009)

> Brown fumed: “We’ve not been beaten by Arsenal, we’ve been beaten by the referee and the linesman. It’s disgraceful.
> 
> “The game was turned on its head when the referee succumbed to local pressure. _Gallas was two yards offside_. It was never a goal.



gooners, was gallas offside ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 18, 2009)

Yup he was.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes to be honest.Although we would have won anyway,they were getting outclassed.


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2009)

We were just bad in the starting 20 minutes of the game when they had got the goal. 
After that we dominated the game. Arshavin is worth all the money we spent.

Gallas' offside was difficult because the linesman may have thought that the ball has come from goalkeeper's hand.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 18, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Phil Brown has blamed Fabregas for spitting on the assistant manager.Hull will be filing a complaint.



It could very well have happened. Fabregas has done it before.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndebzpsoi9A


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2009)

Its seems he was shouting some BS at him,not spitting intentionally.Ballack or Bayern players didn't say anything about it,nor did the ref.Spitting is a straight red.


			
				The Telegraph said:
			
		

> The Germans were winding the clock, Ballack cleverly going to ground under a challenge from Fabregas, who was cautioned for shouting an insult at the prostrate midfielder


*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/2356450/Flat-Arsenal-fall-to-Ballacks-men.html

However,if there is concrete evidence that he spat at Hull manager,he should get banned for a few matches.

Brown sounds phony to me.He has already changed his story 3 times in 12 hrs.Yesterday he said the spitting incident took place at the pitch.Now today,we have seen the pictures showing Cesc confronting Hull players but no spitting picture has been found.Today he says Cesc spat at the assistant's feet in the tunnel.WTF is he trying to prove?Giving tunnel excuse for the lack of photographic evidence?Just listen to today's BBC interview with him.He contradicts most of his earlier statements.
Also,why hasn't Brown gone to FA if he witnessed the incident himself,as he said post match.His handshake lie has already been caught.I have posted the picture of Emirates handshake above.This was at KC stadium
*i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/hadareud/08-09-_Hull_City_1-3_Arsenal-new.gif
From : *onlinegooner.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=14249&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30
Just a dick like his dad big sam.


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2009)

He is nothing but a liar who is just trying to shift attention from his team's defeat to something else.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2009)

If the Hull manager is lying, will he get any sort of punishment? 

Oh, and Rafa the gaffa has penned a new deal at Anfield:



> Rafael Benitez crowned one of the best weeks in Liverpool's history by signing his long-awaited new contract.
> 
> The Spaniard will now be in control at Anfield - and control is exactly the right word - until 2014, having finally signed his new deal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2009)

Hope Rafa wins the title after a few years of Arsenal domination.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


			
				Dailymail said:
			
		

> Hull City's hopes of reaching the Barclays Premier League have been handed an unlikely lift from Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger.
> 
> Wenger has allowed Phil Brown's squad to train at Arsenal's Colney training ground ahead of their play-off game at Watford on Sunday.


*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...Hull-boost-ahead-Championship-play-clash.html

This is what this club is all about.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 19, 2009)

^Good to read about Wenger's gesture.

Liverpool should now concentrate on their progress  sonce the future of Benitez is secured. It would be fun to see 4 genuine contenders for the title next year.

Fergie dismisses quintuple


> He told the New Statesman: "The thing about cup football is you need to be the best but you also need a lot of luck and I think it's asking too much for all the games to go your way.


I think he is being realistic about United's chances.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 19, 2009)

Pool did great this season to last this long. They still have a chance to win the PL. Even I would like to see a real title "race" next season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2009)

> *"God works in mysterious ways"* - FA director Roger Burden comments after David Gill (ManU Chief Executive) apparently fell off the top table platform at yesterday's FA Council meeting.



A sign of things to come, perhaps?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## red_devil (Mar 20, 2009)

> FABIO CAPELLO has told the Big Four to beware of Barcelona and Lionel Messi.



oh c'mon ! if anything i'd rather see Man Utd (or any of the big 4) play Barca in a two leg tie rather than a single match like a final..it would just be a treat to watch 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
oh btw, the  CL ties will be announced later today


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2009)

I am looking for some CL draw 'information' which leaked on some liverpool forum around this time last season.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 20, 2009)

The draw is at around 4.30 IST. (or so I was told)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2009)

What I hope
Arsenal v Villarreal/Porto
ManU v Liverpool will be great too

But the draw will be
Arsenal v Chelsea/Bayern


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2009)

The Draw I hope for:

Liverpool take on ManU. I wouldn't mind Chelsea/Barca/Bayern either. Arsenal would be OK to take on too.
Chelsea v Arsenal 
Barca v Bayern
Villareal v Porto


----------



## red_devil (Mar 20, 2009)

and i just hope 

Man U dont get drawn against  Villareal or Porto Or Bayern
and Pool draw Barca...that would only mean that Rafa would be out with his FACT Sheet part 2


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Be afraid..be very afraid of Bayern...Don't underestimate them by likening them with likes of Villareal or Porto.
And Barca would NOT be easy for us either, they are tricky opponents always..


----------



## red_devil (Mar 20, 2009)

^ duh !! i only meant that if we get easier opposition like Villareal or porto and Pool get Barca, then Rafa would be out again with his "FACT" sheet claiming that the draws were rigged in favor of UTD !!

but you'd have to agree none of those 3 (villareal or porto or bayern) are even close to barca in terms of quality and reputation


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Why do you lot care about Rafa anyways? Don't get me started on Funguson...

Anyways I sincerely hope you lot get a really challenging opponent which truly test your team's character and resilience. Fact is none of the teams in the CL in this season yet and the previous season did that...
After all the media claimed you guys to be the "best" for the majority of this season and the previous season.... I really want see what the "best"...the World Champions... can do... 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/europe/7951918.stm

According to it:

Villarreal v Arsenal
Manchester United v FC Porto
Liverpool v Chelsea
Barcelona v Bayern Munich

SF:
Manchester United/FC Porto v Villarreal/Arsenal
Barcelona/Bayern Munich v Liverpool/Chelsea

I wonder whether I am misunderstanding it...the draws cant come so soon.

Hmm... Liverpool v Chelsea again...it would be difficult but I have faith... 
ManUre take on Porto   ...hell with it...


----------



## Baker (Mar 20, 2009)

again fate turns against chelsea......

Quarter-final draw:

Villarreal v. Arsenal
Manchester United v. FC Porto
Liverpool v. Chelsea
Barcelona v. Bayern Munich

Ties to be played on 7/8th April and 14/15th April.

Semi-final draw:

Winner quarter-final two v. Winner quarter-final one
Winner quarter-final four v. Winner quarter-final three


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2009)

I've got to say the winner of Liverpool v Chelsea if manages to win the UCL...it would be the toughest route possible.
For me this this is no worry though...Liverpool have hardly won anything the "easy" way unlike the Mancs...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2009)

lol playing against Villarreal with 2nd leg at home,don't deserve CL if we can't progress through this one.
Seriously UEFA put Chelsea and Pool in different pots or something,they are boring as sh1t but we get treated to this match every season
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Villarreal also means the return of Cygen  and Bobby Pires 8)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2009)

5th consecutive season.... I mean... WTF!!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Yeah it's getting a little bit tiresome...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 20, 2009)

@Kl@w -- lol that only means curtains for Guus 

good for him that he didn't commit long term (and good for Chelsea too...they don't have to cough out compensation to him too  )

btw, guess we'll face Le Arse in the semi's and hopefully Barca in the FINALS

<too bad Man U v/s Barca wont be a 2 leg affair  >


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 20, 2009)

*groan*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2009)

Bayern v Barca is gonna be massive, though!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2009)

Villareal v Porto for the semis...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> btw, guess we'll face Le Arse in the semi's and hopefully Barca in the FINALS


Lol forget the finals then.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Or maybe not
*www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/arsenal/article5944739.ece
Walcott out for the season?
Fu(KFu(KFu(KFu(KFu(KFu(KFu(KFu(KFu(KFu(KFu(KFu(KFu(KFu(KFu(KFu(KFu(K
WHY ARE WE SO UNLUCKY!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah yeah you're the only team with injuries and are always unlucky


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2009)

We are 100 times worse off than any other team.Its not whining,its unusually lucky it seems.
What will your lot do without Rooney,Ronaldo,Berbatov and the first choice CM injured?
Fab out,Ade out,Walc out again,Rosicky injured yet again,Eduardo still struggling.All of these are first teamers.
I hope it is just Wenger trying to pull a ManU and saving Walcott from England U-21 match next week.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 20, 2009)

Eduardo struggling ? wasn't he who scored that wonder goal which impressed wenger and gooners alike ?

and look at United too... at RB position there is such a big problem... Neville out - Wes out - Rafael out - and O'shea is playing with some niggle.. UNLUCKY ?

then there is that Hargreaves -- out for the season (from almost the start of season)
Ronaldo wasn't available for 1st few weeks  and at that time even Berbatov had not been signed...Scholes wasn't available for a huge duration in between... Rooney was out for 3 weeks in jan when the schedule was tough...

Anderson and Rio had been injured for most parts too... and yet in the absence of him United notched up the string of clean sheets...its only now that the mid field is at full strength (minus hargreaves)

and still United are going strong...


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 20, 2009)

We've got our powerhouse Essien back. Drogba is in form. Our whole team is playin superbly. I feel great!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2009)

@A_G & r_d
You made my day


----------



## red_devil (Mar 20, 2009)

@ beta_testing pool are in good form too...United beat chelsea 3-0 at OT and Pool beat united 4-1 at OT so be careful 

@pool fan... care to type out a few words instead of a :  lol :



EDIT : now that you've written a few words, please add a few more


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I'm feeling lazy...

BTW injuries are part and parcel of the game and tend to happen to every team, just my opinion...


----------



## cyberpyrate (Mar 20, 2009)

united seem favorites to advance to finals
and if liverpool win no1 can complain and say they didnt deserve it
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
but on the bright side :

liverpool vs man u final
yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Eduardo struggling ? wasn't he who scored that wonder goal which impressed wenger and gooners alike ?
> 
> and look at United too... at RB position there is such a big problem... Neville out - Wes out - Rafael out - and O'shea is playing with some niggle.. UNLUCKY ?
> 
> ...


What you got at RB we got all over the attack.You are talking weeks there,our guys have been out for 4-5 months,2 players out for 12 months.Eduardo has already suffered 2 injuries since his comeback against Cardiff.
Walcott got injured WALKING back from the training.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2009)

cyberpyrate said:


> liverpool vs man u final
> yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


I want...I want...I want....


----------



## red_devil (Mar 20, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I want...I want...I want....




yeah so do i...but i do believe that Pool can't beat Man U thrice in the same season


----------



## cyberpyrate (Mar 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> yeah so do i...but i do believe that Pool can't beat Man U thrice in the same season



bring it ON!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^ First let them beat Chelsea.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Exactly 
It would be arrogant not to mention preposterous to say that we'll walk over Chelsea. Chelsea are the toughest opponents we could face. Make no mistake; though we shook all the eyeballs with the victory over Madrid, Chelsea were genuinely impressive against Juventus in that second leg. Guus is a great manager too...
Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 20, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What you got at RB we got all over the attack.You are talking weeks there,our guys have been out for 4-5 months,2 players out for 12 months.Eduardo has already suffered 2 injuries since his comeback against Cardiff.
> Walcott got injured WALKING back from the training.




yeah i do get the point.. but United have also missed players simultaneously and have been involved in many more games than Arsenal so fatigue plays a part too ..

btw, what do you think is the problem - does wenger pick players tagged "fragile..handle with care" or do you blame your lack of bench strength  or both (or some other reason i can't think of right now )


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 20, 2009)

Its sad i wanted manu vs barc . .  .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> yeah i do get the point.. but United have also missed players simultaneously and have been involved in many more games than Arsenal so fatigue plays a part too ..
> 
> btw, what do you think is the problem - does wenger pick players tagged "fragile..handle with care" or do you blame your lack of bench strength  or both (or some other reason i can't think of right now )


Plain bad luck mainly,but the niggling hamstrings and the likes are caused by rigorous training.Our squad,on paper,is very deep.Even Walcott is a 2nd choice player thus buying players is not an option here.So we can just hope


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2009)

I want Arsenal vs. Man Utd in the semis and then Arsenal vs. Barca in the Final.

I don't care about the injuries, all I want is a strong midfield and Denilson out.

Dudu and Fab will be fit before we'll play the match.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2009)

I have to disagree with you there.Walcott has given us the pace we had been missing in all those goal less draws.In fact 80% of our quality is coming from the wings thanks to Shava and Walcott.
Denilson is not Cesc but he is better than Diaby and Song.He has done a decent job in his absence and looked pretty good in the last few games.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2009)

^ My opinion differs. I think Song was playing better than Denilson. And I prefer Diaby over Denilson because of his physical strength & height, though Diaby was not very good in the Hull game.

Walcott's pace will surely be missed though.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 21, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @ beta_testing pool are in good form too...United beat chelsea 3-0 at OT and Pool beat united 4-1 at OT so be careful


Yeah Pool are in good form, it'll be a very entertaining game I'm sure. I just hope we win.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

Let us see. Liverpool-Chelsea matches are very difficult to predict. I hope we win.
Apart from this match I have my eyes on Bayern-Barca match. I hope Bayern wins, I sincerely feel Bayern is a better side that what the media percieves them as.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2009)

Liverpool fans woes continue  LOL


we can beat liverpool n barca provided:
the under performers like Deco and Ballack combined with occactional performers like Drogba, Malouda and Anelka sit in the stands.
where is Di Santo? where is Stoch? why is Ricardo Quaresma in the bench? 
defies all  logic!!
when will the return leg be played? Chelsea Liverpool is not gona be played on the 15th.


lastly, any live streams for today's Spurs v/s Chelsea game?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^
yeah.. oh yeah 

BTW
Happy Birthday..

And Chelsea v Liverpool would be played on 14th...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2009)

iinfi said:


> lastly, any live streams for today's Spurs v/s Chelsea game?


www.myp2p.eu


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> BTW
> Happy Birthday..



thank you ...thank you ...thank you ...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> www.myp2p.eu



hey .. i v a 400 kbps connection .. will it play on this?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2009)

Ya thats more than enough.You can easily play 256Kbps streams


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2009)

its not playing any video 
which player do you use?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2009)

^^It just gives links to the streams,Justin TV and ustream links are the best usually.You will require Adobe flash in browser.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 21, 2009)

^Eboue looks cool in your avatar with those glasses on.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2009)

Eboue has always been a gangsta. 8)


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 21, 2009)

rofl

And wow who would've thought that Portsmouth would win. Crouch heads in the winner. Portsmouth are 3 points clear of the drop zone now. But they'll still have a game in hand after this weekend. The relegation battle is really interesting.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2009)

game delayed till 3.30 BST...

obi still not starting ...grrr


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2009)

Unforeseen circumstances. Soem of the English press are reporting crowd trouble and a suspicious car parked outside White Hart Lane.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 21, 2009)

Appaarently an unidentifies bag was found in the stadium.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2009)

Fulham 1-0 ManU

WTF was Scholes doing? Sent off!


----------



## hullap (Mar 21, 2009)

i forgot about the fulham match :\


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 21, 2009)

Fulham leading at half time. I just hope they somehow manage to win.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Mar 21, 2009)

umm could you tell me where you find feeds for these matches..i tried googling but the only one i found didnt work..
curse my cable operator..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
umm could you tell me where you find feeds for these matches..i tried googling but the only one i found didnt work..
curse my cable operator..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ok thanks found it..


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 21, 2009)

@tuxybuzz- You mean live text? BBC is pretty good.
*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/live_text/default.stm?refresh


----------



## cyberpyrate (Mar 21, 2009)

try *www.atdhe.net/watch-tv.html for streaming.works for me


----------



## Rahim (Mar 21, 2009)

Seems United will lose this one too.


----------



## hullap (Mar 21, 2009)

another red card


----------



## red_devil (Mar 21, 2009)

fooked up !!


2 reds  and 2 straight defeats ... only respite could be a chelsea defeat at the hands of spuds..GO SPUDS !!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

Come on Fulham. Hold on to this result.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 21, 2009)

you think fukham are that bad a side to fook up a 2 goal and 2 man advantage  

anyways its over now


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

Now we just HAVE to..just HAVE to win against Villa. I hope we win. 
Don't care about Chelsea. If they lose, good, if they draw good, if they win then also good (manure would then have two teams breathing down their neck and they seem to underestimate us always, maybe Chelsea would scare them )
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


red_devil said:


> you think *fukham* are that bad a side to fook up a 2 goal and 2 man advantage
> 
> anyways its over now


Ya they ****ed you lot pretty badly...

BTW Look who scored Fulham's first goal...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2009)

Fulham are a totally different side this season,credit to them.
Lol scum leading Chelsea 1-0,but don't trust them with your life.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 21, 2009)

did anyone here think that Rooney's was a RED ?? this is fcuking bad ! he just wanted to get on with the fcuking game !!

anyways now that we've fcuked up hope Spuds do us some good (and villa are more likely to help out )


----------



## Rahim (Mar 21, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners: I have increase the contrast of my monitor to see who is in your avatar clearly


----------



## red_devil (Mar 21, 2009)

@arsenal_gunners ... well when spuds can help out le arse, i'm sure they'll not shy away from doing some good to us too


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

@red_devil:
Why worry? You lot had already won the premiership in February...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2009)

Looked Red on the first sight.You never know with Rooney,he may have been pissing the ref off for some time.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @arsenal_gunners ... well when spuds can help out le arse, i'm sure they'll not shy away from doing some good to us too


Arre bhai agar Spurs ki madad chahiye to kam se kam thoda respect to de unhe yaar


----------



## red_devil (Mar 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> @red_devil:
> Why worry? You lot had already won the premiership in February...



i'm in no way worried about the PL ... UTD are STILL the favs to win...

its only the results of this match that I can't seem to shrug off


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Well you guys are favourites but it is not always that favourites end up winning, is it?


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 21, 2009)

Fulham beat ManU, I just hope we beat Tottenham. There's only a few minutes to go, come on Blues.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 21, 2009)

@beta_testing... mate you'd be lucky to get a point in this game...3 points is asking for too much IMHO.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

We got to take advantage of these slip ups tomorrow. We have so far have not have. I hope this time we really take advantage of this. Villa would be desperate.
Man I am so desparate that we win tomorrow that I am just repeating my points.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2009)

Come on Arsenal,make it a perfect day.
Cashley must have been busy making out with Jenas the whole match. 
Thats why Arsh didnt go to Tottenumb.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 21, 2009)

ok i guess *Tottenham Hotspur* (feels funny not to address them as SPUDS )  have helped us out .... well done GOMES  and well done crossbar at White Hart Lane 



now its upto VILLA... GOOO VILLAAAAAAAA !!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

Hmm...Chelsea lose too...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2009)

Unlucky...

*sigh*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

red_devil said:


> now its upto VILLA... GOOO VILLAAAAAAAA !!


You know what I never though you would be caring so much about the Villa match 2 weeks ago...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2009)

Damn no Eduardo.RVP-Bendy partnership has rarely worked for us.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2009)

hahahaha

Spuddies 1 - 0 Chelsea


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2009)

Michael Ballack is B U L L S H I T

apologies for using that word .. i cant find a better word to describe him.
on why we are playing 4-4-2 and on why essien was taken off and obi not even on the bench....
defies common sense


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Well as I always maintained he should have stayed at Munich. Had gone to seek greener pastures but now faces these encouraging words from Chelsea fan. Way to go Chelsea fans, way to go...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2009)

I thought Ballack was pretty good before coming to Chelsea


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> . Way to go Chelsea fans, way to go...



i dont think i ever want him and Deco on the field whn essien n obi are fit. i dont know why Drogba is on the pitch either.
i didnt get you ... as if Liverpool fans never criticize their players....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^
We don't call our players bull**** every week or so. At least I don't nor do the editorials/forums of Liverpool I happen to visit by do that either.
It is OK to criticize by saying someone had a bad game or so, or that the guy doesn't deserve to play for that club, but calling a player such as Ballack as ****** is just sad.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 21, 2009)

@Pool fan... mate not all fans are as nice as you guys who cough up money and are pleased with mediocre performances


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well it wasn't just Ballack, hardly any of them covered themselves in glory tonight. Lampard was poor, Drogba missed easy chances, Anelka was nowhere apart from 1 shot saved by Gomes. I could go on and on, but what's the point? We lacked width, but not even Quaresma could provide it coz he is too inconsistent, as he showed tonight. Oh well, the EPL is amost gone now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2009)

@red_devil
As if players are machines from whom performance can be eeked out of them every week...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 21, 2009)

@pool fan .. i do agree that they're not machines and an odd bad day is tolerable ... but i guess even chelsea fans wouldn't want a Deco-Ballack pair to start off matches..its possibly a 2nd preferred combo...Deco apart from his 1 free kick against Wigan at the start of season has be bad whole season ...and so has been ballack ...

<...i do know Kl@w will love to disagree...>


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2009)

Newcastle penalty
FUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKING SAVED


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Naah, Deco has been poor since he got injured before the ManU game at SB and Ballack hasn't been the same since he came back from Euro 2008. I'm no tactician, but I'd rather have a midfield of Malouda (yes, just coz he's a genuine left-footed left-winger), Lampard, Essien and Quaresma (inconsistent, but at least he can cross the ball).

Just heard Hiddink's post-match interview. Bosingwa is gonna get a blast from him. 'Sometimes we need to just kick the ball away, but the players tried to go for a beautiful solution', referring to Bosingwa's attempt to play the ball out of danger, leading to the goal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2009)

3-1 Job done well.Defending not convincing though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yup. Martins got through after the ball ping-ponged off 2-3 Arsenal defenders.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2009)

Ya,nice shot but he got a bit of luck there too.
Last game without Fabregas.He'll be back in 2 weeks
End of Denilson Diaby Eboue midfield


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2009)

I just can't wait to see Arsha and Fab playing together. 

Any idea when Rosicky will be returning?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 22, 2009)

Pele Claims Brazilian Duo Ronaldo And Robinho Took Drugs


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 22, 2009)

:O


----------



## hullap (Mar 22, 2009)

can someone please compile yesterday's scores in one post please


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Fulham 2-0 ManUre
Fulham 2-0 ManUre
Fulham 2-0 ManUre
Fulham 2-0 ManUre
Fulham 2-0 ManUre
...


----------



## hullap (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^


OK! If you want to keep up to date wih latest scores, I suggest you use the Footiefox extension for Firefox. Even as an Opera user, I open Firefox exclusively for getting latest scores via Footiefox.
After all no body would like to take pain and compile the results. would they?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> I just can't wait to see Arsha and Fab playing together.
> 
> Any idea when Rosicky will be returning?


End of April at the earliest.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 22, 2009)

hullap said:


> can someone please compile yesterday's scores in one post please




Portsmouth 2 Everton 1
Blackburn 1 West Ham 1
Fulham 2 Man Utd 0
Stoke 1 Middlesbrough 0
Spurs 1 Chelsea 0
West Brom 1 Bolton 1
Newcastle 1 Arsenal 3
@Anurag: COpy/paste karne mein kitna time lagta hai?


----------



## red_devil (Mar 22, 2009)

@a_rahim ... that pool fan is busy doing his math...he need to calculate how many points his team would be behind man utd even if they win their game today 

@pool fan...you can't copy paste but please help yourself by using a CALCULATOR


----------



## hullap (Mar 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> 
> 
> OK! If you want to keep up to date wih latest scores, I suggest you use the Footiefox extension for Firefox. Even as an Opera user, I open Firefox exclusively for getting latest scores via Footiefox.
> After all no body would like to take pain and compile the results. would they?



opera mini
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
thank you rahim


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @a_rahim ... that pool fan is busy doing his math...he need to calculate how many points his team would be behind man utd even if they win their game today
> 
> @pool fan...you can't copy paste but please help yourself by using a CALCULATOR



Nope. I am calculating how many points united have scored in the last two games. But I don't need a calculator for that. OMG I don't even need my fingers to calculate that...


----------



## red_devil (Mar 22, 2009)

^ 

same will the case with you in the next few matches


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^
We will see about that...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 22, 2009)

United need to start winning soon as the points gap is decreasing quickly. No Rooney for next match


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2009)

*www.glory-glory.co.uk/forums/thread/610591.aspx
After beating Chelsea yesterday Tottenaham are at the top of the London league 
Look who is at the bottom 



			
				Sky Sports News said:
			
		

> Scholes' dismissal for the penalty had seemed a fair call by the referee, but Ferguson has cast doubt over the decision by noting that the midfielder was little more than a yard from the header when it was made by Bobby Zamora.
> "It's close to him so he could have easily not given it, *but it's Phil Dowd so what do you expect?*" Ferguson remarked.



WTF?Dowd is one of the good referees out there,if Wenger had said, "but it's United's Mike Riley so what do you expect" he would get banned.
FA should look into this matter,but there is a .069% chance of them doing so.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Ya! Funguson gets away always... 
BTW


```
1	Spurs	7	2	4	1	9	7	2	10	1,429
2	Woolwich	7	2	4	1	8	6	2	10	1,429
3	West Ham	6	2	2	2	6	7	-1	8	1,333
4	Fulham	7	2	3	2	7	8	-1	9	1,286
5	Chelsea	5	0	3	2	5	7	-2	3	0,600
```
I never knew Arsenal are also called as Woolwich...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2009)

Old name,in 19th century we were called Woolwich Arsenal.Spuds can't digest the fact that we moved into their neighborhood in 1913 and made them the 2nd best.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 22, 2009)

*www.normanhood.co.uk/emmanuel_eboue.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2009)

^^It is earlier than expected.Eboue has already got a cult following. 

*www.normanhood.co.uk/jenslehmann.jpg
Mad Jens.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, actually, I thought Eboue looked funny there, with those skinny arms and legs with a few hairs on them.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 22, 2009)

half time : Pool 3 - 0 Villa 

good...guess the title race will get way too exciting here on... 

nice nice


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2009)

red_devil said:


> now its upto VILLA... GOOO VILLAAAAAAAA !!





red_devil said:


> half time : Pool 3 - 0 Villa
> 
> good...guess the title race will get way too exciting here on...
> 
> nice nice



Err.. happy in all situations,aren't we 

Good show Liverpool.I can see some light between 4th and 5th 
Friedel sent off.Who will be the one to see the red in next pool match?Taking bets here.
5-0.Villa don't deserve this.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 22, 2009)

Pool are dismantling Villa and there's still 10 minutes left!!


----------



## iinfi (Mar 22, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Pele Claims Brazilian Duo Ronaldo And Robinho Took Drugs



best way for an old man to get into e-papers and websites headlines ... we didnt have e-papers in 1970s .. did we??


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2009)

Net-spending of the clubs​


			
				BBC SPORT said:
			
		

> *Liverpool's* net spending over five years on players is *£82.5m* and *United's *has been *£85.5m*. Meanwhile, *Chelsea spent £154.8m* net on players during that time and *Arsenal just £3.4m.*


*news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/7956396.stm

Edit:
Money has been used wisely, but trophies are missing. But I can wait for the silverware.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2009)

By applying a little common sense we can see that its the club's policy rather than Wenger's to spend very less in the market.In this case Arsene has done a brilliant job.We closely missed out on the CL 06 and the league last year, indicating we are up there with the best.
However if Wenger is given around 20-25 million to spend in the market this summer(without selling),this team can win a lot of silverware.
Surely we can't afford 30 million players but 15 is certainly in our reach.Shava deal shows that a lot of quality can be bought for that price and I believe Arsene can do it again.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Err.. happy in all situations,aren't we




its football man, the beautiful game and the league just got better....should make us all happy right ?


<..on a side note - what did you expect us to do ? crib about injuries (like you lot), get a "FACT" sheet out blaming everyone else except ourselves (like the pool lot) or starting questioning the manager's abilities and gun for his head (like the blues)  ? ...>


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2009)

red_devil said:


> its football man, the beautiful game and the league just got better....should make us all happy right ?


I would prefer to be 10 points clear at the top and not having to give a toss about the rest of the league.



			
				red_devil said:
			
		

> <..on a side note - what did you expect us to do ? crib about injuries (like you lot), get a "FACT" sheet out blaming everyone else except ourselves (like the pool lot) or starting questioning the manager's abilities and gun for his head (like the blues) ? ...>


You want Pool to chase you down and take the title?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 23, 2009)

Liverpool are on Fire!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 23, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Hope it continues. 
It is great that it would be April and we would still be the title race. Whether we go on to win the Premiership or not; this season has been a huge improvement and I would call it a success. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Friedel sent off.Who will be the one to see the red in next pool match?Taking bets here.


I agree Friedel didn't deserve to be sent off, but the hell do you mean by who will the one to see  red in next Liverpool match? :roll:
Anyway it was bad to see a former red sent off at Anfield and it's unfortunate that the Mancs would be prime beneficeries. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners to red_devil said:


> You want Pool to chase you down and take the title?



-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I would prefer to be 10 points clear at the top and not having to give a toss about the rest of the league.


Personally I will by far prefer Liverpool to overtake Mancs at the last week of the season, rather than say winning the league as Chavs did in 2005. I like the tension.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 24, 2009)

^ yeah ... the league should be won (by Utd of course) in the last week or so..if united had won the league by now, then it would've killed the league...



btw BRAD FRIEDEL'S red card against Liverpool has been rescinded by the FA. 

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2338224.ece


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> 
> 
> Personally I will by far prefer Liverpool to overtake Mancs at the last week of the season, rather than say winning the league as Chavs did in 2005. I like the tension.


You mean like Anfield '89? "ITS UP FOR GRABS NOW"  8)


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You mean like Anfield '89? "ITS UP FOR GRABS NOW"  8)


haha. 

That was seriously EPIC. 8)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 25, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You mean like Anfield '89? "ITS UP FOR GRABS NOW"  8)


Well that was quite a way to win the league...by Arsenal
Now we are on the other side of the coin...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


red_devil said:


> btw BRAD FRIEDEL'S red card against Liverpool has been rescinded by the FA.
> 
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2338224.ece


Good.
Now come on Brad. Show your true colours against ManUre.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2009)

Some fun piece of news in this boring international break
*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...-lining-35m-bid-Arsenal-striker-Adebayor.html


> AC Milan are hatching a plan to lure Arsenal striker Emmanuel Adebayor to Italy, according to reports.
> 
> Il Corriere Dello Sport claims Milan coach Carlo Ancelotti, who also has Gunners left back Gael Clichy on his radar, is devising a master plan to convince Arsene Wenger to part with the £35million-rated Adebayor.
> 
> ...



I wonder if they are 'hatching another plan' to come with 20 million + Pato for Eboue


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 27, 2009)

One question- Why do players wear tape on their ankles? Is it just for looks or something or is there any use?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 28, 2009)

£35million-rated Adebayor ????? WTF
thats an insult to some of the real big names in the game....


----------



## iinfi (Mar 29, 2009)

hibernating everyone/?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2009)

This international break is so boring... 

England win 4-0  

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/mar/28/england-slovakia-wembley-david-beckham

Mind you, Ukraine won't be that easy. An idi0t like Rooney would surely struggle in that game. 

World Cup Qualifiers

Republic of Ireland 1-0 Bulgaria
Wales 0-2 Finland
Holland 3-0 Scotland
Northern Ireland 3-2 Poland


----------



## Rahim (Mar 29, 2009)

^Go through your squad and i am sure you will find plenty of 'idiots' at Anfield. :angry:


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2009)

Bulgaria lost.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 29, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Bulgaria lost.



hmm... ur gf a bulgarian?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Go through your squad and i am sure you will find plenty of 'idiots' at Anfield. :angry:


None of them get sent off in a World Cup Quarter final due to their own making though...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> An idi0t like Rooney would surely struggle in that game.


 and he is the only striker England has left,rest 3 were injured last night.Good that Walcott wasn't playing,but he is already injured
RVP strikes in Holland's win over Scotland and Adebayor scores the only goal as Togo beat the top ranked African team Cameron.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 29, 2009)

There were some who said mid-way that Manchester United won't win it again, haha, let's hear them say that again.


Go ManU!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2009)

iinfi said:


> hmm... ur gf a bulgarian?


No, but I got many Bulgarian friends.
Bulgarian people are funny.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 29, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> There were some who said mid-way that Manchester United won't win it again, haha, let's hear them say that again.
> 
> 
> Go ManU!!!!!!


Have u gone through the form-book of United? United had the worst 2 weeks of the season losing back-to-back matches against Liverpool & Fulham.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Liverpool_fan said:


> None of them get sent off in a World Cup Quarter final due to their own making though...


So Zidane is an idiot?


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 29, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Bulgaria lost.





iinfi said:


> hmm... ur gf a bulgarian?


lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> So Zidane is an idiot?


Nope. He is not.  Don't you compare Zidane to that kid. 
Zidane only had a mental rage at that time. Rooney on the other hand is himself a rage... 
doesn't have the temperment of a good footballer at all. And how many big games he has performed for England?
Internationally he is not really good, in spite of being played in natural position all the time...and the media claims him to be very good... 
Michael Owen at his age was WAAAAAY better and Walcott is far more talented than him too.
He is an ideal player to keep at the bench, he may just change a game...no more.

EDIT: Kl@w would really be enjoying this as a mute spectator...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 29, 2009)

^Can you name how many other English players who have performed in Big Matches? I know who THAT player would be according to you   England have always been managed by lunatics.

Not a single English player is worth their salt to be grouped in World Class category. Gerrard and Lampard becomes impotent when it comes to the crunch. Beating smaller teams in friendlies is all what England has achieved.

Walcott is better than Rooney?  Agra ka address doon tujhe and ya main khud tujhe wahaan admit karwa doon!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Can you name how many other English players who have performed in Big Matches? I know who THAT player would be according to you   England have always been managed by lunatics.


Good, that you realise who is he. 



> Not a single English player is worth their salt to be grouped in World Class category. Gerrard and Lampard becomes impotent when it comes to the crunch. Beating smaller teams in friendlies is all what England has achieved.


Both Gerrard and Lampard are World Class Players. I would also add Terry to that list too. Unfortunately they are unable to emulate their club successes internationally. Lampard in particular is guilty for this.



> Walcott is better than Rooney?  Agra ka address doon tujhe and ya main khud tujhe wahaan admit karwa doon!!!


Haan...Aapse disagree karoo to pagalkhane jane ki baat ho rahi hai...acchi bat hai...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 29, 2009)

Fight! Fight! Fight! 

Super Frankie Lampard scored as well, ya know! 

Darren_ 'Even My Missus Could have Scored That One'_ Bent is in the squad for Eng vs Ukraine!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> EDIT: Kl@w would really be enjoying this as a mute spectator...





Kl@w-24 said:


> Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 29, 2009)

^I dont hate Liverpool or Liverpool_Fan for that matter 
But your observation of Rooney's lack of success internationally is quite lame. In tournaments Gerrard and Lampard both failed miserably as for the rest of English players. Lampard missed so many chances in The World Cup if i remember correctly. I dont like Rooney just bcoz he happens to play for United. He is good and you know it too. England always had a problem with coaches. Yes they appont coaches and not managers until now with Fabio.

My point is that English players play only in friendlies and that too against weaker teams.

As for Walcott being genuinely better than Rooney, let the kid show his class on the international stage rather than at Emirates and then we will discuss who is better. Infact the comparison is rubbish as one is a striker while the other is a winger. They cannot be compared. I am not dismissing Walcott as you did to Rooney. Nest time you will start comparing Benayoun & Walcott as better players than Rooney or Ronaldo.

Discussing on topics are good but the topic should have fodder to feed upon.

@Kl@W: Khamoshi se mazaa le raha hai!!!!  Bittu is calling you


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2009)

Well,Walcott netted 3 in Croatia in the first WC qualifier which everyone expected England to lose.It got them going after a series of disappointing results.I know it is only one game but that was as crucial as anything.
The problem with Walcott's development is his reoccurring shoulder problems which are now hopefully fixed after 2 surgeries.

Btw. Bendtner picked up a knee injury while RVP 'escaped' with a minor head injury 
Eduardo will start for Croatia today,if he gets injured we will be Fu(ked again


----------



## Rahim (Mar 29, 2009)

I know Walcott is good but putting him on the top of the tree so soon is dangerous. English media is does it all the time as Indian media does with cricketers.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> But your observation of Rooney's lack of success internationally is quite lame. In tournaments Gerrard and Lampard both failed miserably as for the rest of English players. Lampard missed so many chances in The World Cup if i remember correctly. I dont like Rooney just bcoz he happens to play for United. He is good and you know it too. England always had a problem with coaches. Yes they appont coaches and not managers until now with Fabio.


He is not bad to make that clear. He has talent in form of pace and reesilience to hold the ball. However what he lacks is maturity, he needs be more clinical and should improve his behaviour in the sense that he should have some control in his temper. I don't mind him showing his temper when he plays for United [], but for England that would be unacceptable.
Even Zidane whom you mentioned, his actions in the WC final was regrettable even though he was angered but his one second of rage denied France the WC. 
Another problem with Rooney is that he has not really improved over the years. He looked the most promising player for England in Euro 04 but even now after five years he looks promising. 




> My point is that English players play only in friendlies and that too against weaker teams.


That too against weaker teams only. Bring Spain, or Argentina and see how they will struggle.


```
As for Walcott being genuinely better than Rooney, let the kid show his class on the international stage rather than at Emirates and then we will discuss who is better. Infact the comparison is rubbish as one is a striker while the other is a winger. They cannot be compared. I am not dismissing Walcott as you did to Rooney. Nest time you will start comparing Benayoun & Walcott as better players than Rooney or Ronaldo.
```
Hasn't he played as a striker for England? I thought so. Anyway I agree Walcott needs to show himself in the international field and he will.[/CODE]
Why will I compare Benayoun to Rooney? 



> @Kl@W: Khamoshi se mazaa le raha hai!!!!  Bittu is calling you



 Kl@w ka best fiend. Par kaunsa wala? Disc wala ya book wala?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 30, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> @Kl@W: Khamoshi se mazaa le raha hai!!!!  Bittu is calling you





Liverpool_fan said:


> Kl@w ka best fiend. Par kaunsa wala? Disc wala ya book wala?




Yaar ajeeb namuna hai, pata nahi kya prove karna chahta tha!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 30, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Yaar ajeeb namuna hai, pata nahi kya prove karna chahta tha!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 30, 2009)

DEATHS IN IVORY COAST STADIUM TRAGEDY



> Several supporters were believed to have died on Sunday night after a stadium tragedy in Ivory Coast.
> 
> According to reports, 19 people lost their lives when a wall collapsed at the Felix Houphouet-Boigny stadium in Abidjan shortly before Ivory Coast beat Malawi 5-0 in a World Cup qualifying match.
> 
> Several English-based Ivory Coast players were involved in the match, including Chelsea striker Didier Drogba and Arsenal defender Kolo Toure.



Sad... R.I.P.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry I have to say it

Haha Drogba is team mates with EBOUE.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 30, 2009)

Dude, 2 losses don't stop this team man, or it wud be jus' another loser team. This team's got the 'spirit'


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2009)

@comp@ddict:
We'll see about dat...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 30, 2009)

*www.drillspot.com/pimages/213/21309_300.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Huh?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Plastic fan.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2009)

At least, this time I know what does the term plastic fan means...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 30, 2009)

^Bachcha sayaana ho raha hai


----------



## red_devil (Mar 30, 2009)

^


----------



## Rahim (Mar 30, 2009)

@compu: Have to learn about your writing style. Its like watching a badly synced subtitled movie!!!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 30, 2009)

^  

@a_rahim is on fire


----------



## Rahim (Mar 30, 2009)

^I am not on fire. Mera pet theek hai


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Bachcha sayaana ho raha hai


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Btw. Bendtner picked up a knee injury while RVP 'escaped' with a minor head injury


Oh I posted too soon 

*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=632652&sec=worldcup2010&&cc=3888


> Netherlands striker Robin van Persie pulled out of the Dutch squad preparing to play Macedonia in a World Cup Group Nine qualifier on Wednesday.Van Persie has been troubled by a hamstring injury he sustained during the 3-0 victory over Scotland on Saturday, the Dutch federation (KNVB) said in a statement on Monday.


Sh1t.He did that hamstring again.

Thats 2 of our strikers out in the first round of games.There are still Wednesday games to come 

*tbn3.google.com/images?q=tbn:X_5TQYIV9-N4SM:*henriksinn.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/feyenoord.jpg Internationals


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 31, 2009)

Jose Bosingwa injured 
Never mind, Belletti is good enough to play.

And Drogba, wants to stay 


> "When you are close to the end of your contract there are lot of rumours about you. That is quite normal.  Let’s not forget that the English league is currently the best. We are vice-European champions behind Manchester (United), who only won it on penalties. Moving somewhere better would be difficult."


He changes his mind as often as players change their socks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2009)

"vice-champions"


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 31, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Plastic fan.



Lolz

Duniya Bachao, plastic ban karo

LOLZ


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2009)

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> "vice-champions"


----------



## Rahim (Mar 31, 2009)

^Too much mood swings


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hopefully they will be the vice-winners of the quarter finals this year.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2009)

"Vice-champions" => incompetent translator.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Or rather incompetent speaker..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2009)

Naah, the English press do that idiocy very well. They did the same thing with Bendtner's quote a few weeks ago. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Just to refresh your memories, here is the way the Daily Mirror reported his words on February 16:
> 
> *"I should start every game, I should be playing every minute of every match and always be in the team."*
> 
> ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 31, 2009)

Mega Lol


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Dude, 2 losses don't stop this team man, or it wud be jus' another loser team. This team's got the 'spirit'


'Siprit' plastic ki botal mein?




Kl@w-24 said:


> Yaar ajeeb namuna hai, pata nahi kya prove karna chahta tha!


Iss forum k asli namoone kon kon hai ye toh tumhe pata hi hoga.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Iss forum k asli namoone kon kon hai ye toh tumhe pata hi hoga.



Affirmative!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2009)

Shearer takes over as mananger of Newcastle.
*www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/apr/01/newcastle-united-alan-shearer-manager

I hope it isn't April Fool.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2009)

ZOMG! CAPELLO HAS RESIGNED AND KEEGAN REPLACES HIM AS THE MANAGER 

*www.goal.com/en/news/1689/comedy/2...ns-as-kevin-keegan-is-appointed-england-coach


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 1, 2009)

beware bayern we are coming for u


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2009)

*@Liverpool_Fan:* Drat!! You beat me to it!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 1, 2009)

^^^u talking to me mate....cuz we are unstoppable this year


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> beware bayern we are coming for u


I hope Bayern knock you lot out.. 

Bayern is being highly underestimated by the media and I hope Bayern prove the pundits wrong. They are a team of high quality, make no mistake.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


abyss88 said:


> ^^^u talking to me mate....cuz we are unstoppable this year



Exactly the reason why I wan't Bayern to knock you lot out...I hate it when clubs show arrogance


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 1, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I hope Bayern knock you lot out..
> 
> Bayern is being highly underestimated by the media and I hope Bayern prove the pundits wrong. They are a team of high quality, make no mistake.




no doubt but this barca team is from anoda planet...messidonna is the best player at the moment...my arrogance is nothing as compared to utd fans


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2009)

Bwaaaahahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2009)

messidonna? 

I wish you lot all the best in the Champions League of <insert the planet from where you lot's team is from /> 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


abyss88 said:


> my arrogance is nothing as compared to utd fans


Very true... 
Come ON PORTO...


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 1, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> messidonna?



messi is the mew maradona


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I don't like Maradona(*cough* hand *cough*) and ...I like Messi...So I don't like the comparison between the two...


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 1, 2009)

i guess all the bakwass would be silenced after the matches...lets wait and watch...

i like both....but i thing messi will become greater....and he, i guess all of us will agree, is the humblest player in world football today


----------



## red_devil (Apr 1, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> no doubt but this barca team is from anoda planet...messidonna is the best player at the moment...*my arrogance is nothing as compared to utd fans*




just can't judge on which I should be more LOLing at ... your ignorance or your  term "messidona"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2009)

This is Kl@w posting from Liverpool_fan's account:

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 1, 2009)

red_devil said:


> just can't judge on which I should be more LOLing at ... your ignorance or your  term "messidona"




u can laugh at whatever u like....there is no tax on laughing...they dont call u devils for nothing..


----------



## red_devil (Apr 1, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> This is Kl@w posting from Liverpool_fan's account:
> 
> Fight! Fight! Fight!




fight ? bleh no ! not with some guy who just springs up in this thread and goes gung ho about MESSIDONNA


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> This is Kl@w posting from Liverpool_fan's account:
> 
> Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 1, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> This is Kl@w posting from Liverpool_fan's account:
> 
> Fight! Fight! Fight!




yeah...not with a guy whose got a tail like the devil..


----------



## red_devil (Apr 1, 2009)

Kl@w Kl@w Kl@w


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 1, 2009)

i'll see u guys on the 9th of this month...till then bye bye


----------



## Rahim (Apr 1, 2009)

^Chitthi likhna


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2009)

*@abyss88:* We sincerely hope tu see you on ze 9th of zis month.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2009)

Poland  10-0  San Marino


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2009)

Bolivia 6-1 Argentina
messidonna got whooped


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2009)

^^ omfg!

Edit:

Andorra 0-2 Croatia.....Eduardo scoring.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 2, 2009)

Terry scored the winner against Ukraine.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2009)

Sad to see Mascherano having a bad game. 

I hope he bounces back, because we need him.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 2, 2009)

Rio injured ?

will Vidic be back for the next PL game ? another one of these defense crisis looms...

Fcuk these internationals


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2009)

Argies got walloped!! Messidona, please mat rona!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG.........Argentina floored!!! No wonder they cant perform on High Altitudes.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ZOMG! CAPELLO HAS RESIGNED AND KEEGAN REPLACES HIM AS THE MANAGER
> 
> *www.goal.com/en/news/1689/comedy/2...ns-as-kevin-keegan-is-appointed-england-coach



they did contact me before they decided on keegan


----------



## red_devil (Apr 2, 2009)

^ yeah to them it doesn't matter which fools name they take to make a fool of themselves


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2009)

Fair Play - Player refuses to take penalty...


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2009)

^^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2009)

Arsenal Ladies lose after 6 years unbeaten run 

Mexico sack Sven Goran Eriksson


----------



## red_devil (Apr 3, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2358405.ece


> ARSENE WENGER has told Arsenal he will stay at least until 2011.
> 
> After Wenger reassured shareholders he would see out his contract, chief executive Ivan Gazidis said: “We believe in him wholeheartedly and hope he will be around for a long time.”



hope he gets to Ze a lot more incidents


----------



## iinfi (Apr 3, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ yeah to them it doesn't matter which fools name they take to make a fool of themselves



kamina


----------



## red_devil (Apr 3, 2009)

^


----------



## Rahim (Apr 3, 2009)

Where is Messidonna?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Cristiano Ronaldo ready to leave for Real Madrid in £75m transfer*



> Real Madrid have put in place a deal with Cristiano Ronaldo's advisers that will see him leave Manchester United this summer if the world footballer of the year gets his way. Ronaldo remains determined to move to the Bernabéu and it is understood his salary and contractual terms have already been determined as part of a planned world-record £75m transfer.



Here we go again...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 4, 2009)

Come on Ronaldo. Show your class and join Real Madrid. After all that decision will fit in exactly with his thinking level.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 4, 2009)

arrey not this again


----------



## Rahim (Apr 4, 2009)

^Its fun


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo ready to leave for Real Madrid in £75m transfer*
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again...


niaaaa


----------



## Rahim (Apr 4, 2009)

Checj this out 2 Goals in a 30 Seconds Amazing


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Checj this out 2 Goals in a 30 Seconds Amazing


niaaaa


----------



## red_devil (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ abey yeh kya niaaa laga rakha hai ?


----------



## Rahim (Apr 4, 2009)

^Its a new programming language


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^^ abey yeh kya niaaa laga rakha hai ?





a_rahim said:


> ^Its a new programming language


niaaaa 8) 

btw, when are the the UEFA fixtures going to be played?


----------



## Rahim (Apr 4, 2009)

^Talking about Champions League? If yes:
Quarter-finals

Villarreal - Arsenal        07/04 »    15/04 »
Man. United - Porto            07/04 »    15/04 »
Liverpool - Chelsea            08/04 »    14/04 »
Barcelona - Bayern Munich       08/04 »    14/04 »

Schedule & Timing (IST)

April 7, 2009
23:30 - 2:15    UEFA Champions League - QF- Man U. v Porto
April 8, 2009
2:15 - 4:15    UEFA Champions League - QF- VilIareal v Arsenal

April 8, 2009
23:30 - 2:15    UEFA Champions League - QF Liverpool v Chelsea
April 9, 2009
2:15 - 4:15    UEFA Champions League - QF- Barcelona v Bayern[/quote

That Chelsea v Liverpool match will be awesome followed by Bayern v Barcelona :mouth watering ties)


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

^ thank u...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 4, 2009)

Necastle 0-2 Chelsea 8)

It's so much fun being a party-pooper!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 5, 2009)

April 4 
 FT  Almeria3-0Villarreal
 FT  Athletic Bilbao2-1Mallorca
 FT  Real Betis3-3Numancia
 FT  Recreativo Huelva0-1Sevilla
 FT  Valladolid0-1Barcelona
HT Malaga0-1Real Madrid


----------



## iinfi (Apr 5, 2009)

are both legs of the CL on ten sports? if it is on zee then its a disaster.
big tv doesnt giv zee sports


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Liverpool pick up another victory at the last minute of injury time. 
Great. 


BTW Bayern trashed 5-1 by Wolfsburg 
*www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,4152762,00.html


----------



## Rahim (Apr 5, 2009)

^Top of the tree...kaisa lag raha hai tujhe?

United without Rooney, Berbatov, Scholes & Vidc  What will happen today?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Relieved, that we are still in contention... 
But ManUre still have 2 games in hand, so we still depend on them to bottle up for our title hopes.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 5, 2009)

^I know that United have 2 games in hand but their form and that too with so many important players missing, makes the task even harder.

[OFF-TOPIC]That sob my cable operator have installed STB but havent activated the channels yet


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

messidona iz back.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 5, 2009)

can some one goto london and injure drogba anelka ballack and deco ....

thats the only way we can win the champion's league.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 5, 2009)

huge game tonight ... with all the players missing because of injury i guess the teams have evened out 

but what was surprising was yesterday Rafa didn't pull out Torres and/or Gerrard by 80th minute to save them for wednesday 


@iinfi -- drogba is already injured, deco was supposed to be out for the season but was surprised to see him on the bench yesterday...


----------



## hullap (Apr 5, 2009)

now that match was awesome


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

ManU 3-2 Villa

I couldn't see the match, but the text commentator was going absolutely bonkers about the last 2 ManU goals.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 5, 2009)

ico said:


> messidona iz back.




yeah....i was missing u guys too...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Villa deserved to lose. Not that they played badly, in fact they were overall the better side but because they allowed the Mancs to dominate the game play in the later stages and see what happened. 
That is why I am critical of these non-top 4 sides in the premiership. Basically they are generally naive tactically and make work hell a lot easier for teams particularly the Mancs. There is so less confidence that it's frightening. 
Anyway congrats to Mancs this probably is the most important victory of their season yet.
But don't just start jumping your guns, ManUre fans; title race is far from over.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

Theoretically even we are still in the race, but I'm not too optimistic. The only plus is that a rejuvenated Arsenal are yet to play ManU (and Pool?).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^
And Chelsea too IIRC. (Who cares about that anyway?  )


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^ We'll see, we'll see. 

CL coming up next! Pool vs Chelsea... for the umpteenth time.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2009)

Glory glory Man UTD ..... take that liverpool ......


----------



## red_devil (Apr 5, 2009)

arrey theory ko chodo yaar.. what a match it was ! absolutely brilliant goal by that kid macheda !!


and Ronaldo got a brace  should do him a lot of good for the tuesdays game in the CL


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I don't care about 2nd or 3rd, if that you are thinking of... (from this season, even 3rd qualifies directly to the group stage anyway)
And it's highly unlikely (rather impossible) for Chelsea to finish 1st and us 2nd, ManUre would surely not drop that many points anway.



> CL coming up next! Pool vs Chelsea... for the umpteenth time.


Lat year it was a cruel away goal to concede. I hope we win this tie without conceding.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


prateek_san said:


> Glory glory Man UTD ..... take that liverpool ......


ManUre arrogance...typical..., win a game and take a jibe at your rivals...


----------



## red_devil (Apr 5, 2009)

guys what time is the CL match ? and on which channel ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

I hope our CL match is not on Zee Sports.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 5, 2009)

arrogance ???        why not show the arrogance after playing and winning like a true champion team..... .


----------



## red_devil (Apr 5, 2009)

> ManUre arrogance...typical..., win a game and take a jibe at your rivals...



abey chod na...every one has his/her own way of expressing stuff..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2009)

prateek_san said:


> arrogance ???        why not show the arrogance after playing and winning like a true champion team..... .



LOL!! Where were you when they were hammered 4-1 by Pool and lost 2-0 to Fulham?


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!! Where were you when they were hammered 4-1 by Pool and lost 2-0 to Fulham?


I think, this answers it all:



prateek_san said:


> *Glory glory* Man UTD ..... take that liverpool ......


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

To my fellow football fans,

If you want a good collection of Vaibhavtek threads, then feel free to contact me.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 6, 2009)

IN: Obafemi martins, benny macarhy, Robben, Duffy
OUT: Drogba, Anelka, Malouda, Deco, Ballack


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I disagree!!

Martins - Too inconsistent, tends to disappear in matches

McCarthy - Tool old. We need young blood and he'll demand a high salary for a player of his age.

Robben - Not gonna happen unless we play 30+ million pounds. Even then, he will be injured most of the time.

Duff - Not as good as he was when he used to play for us. Another 30 year old.

From the OUT tray, I'll only keep Anelka and ship out the other three.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Martins - Too inconsistent, tends to disappear in matches


Martins is good. He'll surely play better if he plays in your team.

And my suggestion of a winger for you will be Ashley Young.

Whatever you may say about Ballack, he is a legend for me and perhaps the only player in your team who has played well & at a high level in the international arena.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Robben - Not gonna happen unless we play 30+ million pounds. Even then, he will be injured most of the time.


He wins free kicks.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 6, 2009)

my list of INs are 3-4 times better than what we have currently. Martins is good ... we dont have players who can bring something out of nothing ....


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2009)

^^ you sound frustrated.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2009)

Martins won't make it. He couldn't make it at Inter as well.

Ballack is good in internationals, but he has been out of form for a long time.

Ashley Young will cost a bomb and Villa will hardly be willing to sell. Today we were linked to boro's 21 yr old left-winger Adam Johnson. Now that would be a sensible buy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2009)

W00t 6 points between us and Villa.Thanks Mankers.
and big fu(king LOL at the Tottenham loss.2 wins and these guys were talking about 4th spot next season.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 6, 2009)

What about Mauro Zarate? He played for Birmingham on loan last season and he was lookin quite good. He shouldn't be too expensive either.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 6, 2009)

ico said:


> ^^ you sound frustrated.



most of this season ... with Ballack and Deco especially and not to forget the gr8 over-rated Drogs


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2009)

beta testing said:


> What about Mauro Zarate? He played for Birmingham on loan last season and he was lookin quite good. He shouldn't be too expensive either.



Zarate will easily cost 18+ million pounds, simply because he is having a good season with Lazio and we are filthy rich. We were rumoured to be after Napoli's Lavezzi. He won't be as expensive, but much more effective because he can play as a winger as well as a striker.

First, let's see who will be the manager next season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2009)

^^Eboue approves of this message 
*tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:qFGAhHt7cGciyM:*utdblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/eboue.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Let me take it down*



gohome said:


> An elephant said to a mouse ,"No doubt that you are the smallest and most useless thing that I have ever seen ."        "Please ,say it again . Let me take it down ." the mouse said . " I will tell a flea what I know."-----------Patience is bitter, but its fruit is sweet . (Jean Jacques Rousseau , French thinker)More Games,joke,Warhammer Online Gold and famous. Click *www.ygscn.net. You will get more.


Thanks mate! Now go home.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 7, 2009)

^ 

Kiko Macheda included in the squad for tonight's game against Porto...

I don't think he'll get to play ... but hopefully United will win this one comfortably...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone seen this bloody awesome goal by Grafite against Bayern Munich?

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uxk3_janV5Y


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ Yup, I had seen it and now I expect clubs like Man City to make bids for him in the transfer window.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 7, 2009)

iinfi said:


> most of this season ... with Ballack and Deco especially and not to forget the gr8 over-rated Drogs


Ohh!!! I was under an impression that you support United.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 7, 2009)

Man Utd Vs Porto tonight on Ten Sports @ 11:30


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2009)

sir dard kar raha hai. 

IRC pe dimaag kharaab ho gaya. 

I'll not be able to watch any match today.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 7, 2009)

^ aur Arsenal match dekhne ke baad sir dard bahut zyaada ho jaayega .. isiliye jaldi so ja


----------



## Rahim (Apr 7, 2009)

Mera bhi sir dard ho raha hai and my cable operator has activated mt STB but told ne that my concealed wirings are bad  SO some channels are ok and some are giving Bad Signal message. I curse the day this STB mafia was introduced in India.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2009)

Nightmare!Thank God for HT.
Gallas and Almunia injured
1-0 Down
Ref dishing out cards for nothing
Villarreal toying with our midfield


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2009)

....and Porto running rings around the ManU defence!! 

Foolish backpass from Bruno Alves left Rooney with only the keeper to beat. 

ManU 1-1 Porto at HT 

Great strike by Marcos Senna to put the Yellow Submarine 1-0 up against Le Arse!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2009)

*gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool*
(Spanish stream)

Adebayor scores with a fantastic scissors kick 

Bobby coming on,hopefully he'll have a quiet game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2009)

ManU 2-2 Porto

Porto now have 2 AWAY GOALS!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2009)

Advantage Arsenal.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 8, 2009)

what the F was that !!!

2 away goals !  


looks like we're gonna go out


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2009)

^^I thought you would have some more faith in the World Champions  ManUre requires only 1-0 to go through.


----------



## hullap (Apr 8, 2009)

Match was very entertaining. They gave us a nice fight :>


----------



## red_devil (Apr 8, 2009)

^ having faith and thinking about the result logically are different...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
United so looked like Le Arse [except that they scored obviously] ... couldn't defend at all!!

but credit to porto.. they were GOOD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2009)

'Le Arse' got the job done while United failed,atleast in the first leg.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 8, 2009)

awesome goals by both senna and adebayor(fcuking brilliant)..

united vs porto match was amazing(not seen something like that for a while)..actually i would consider the first united goal as an own goal,hehe..terrible mistake by the porto defender..other than that,hulk was great..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2009)

red_devil said:


> what the F was that !!!
> 
> 2 away goals !
> 
> ...


Sounds more like desperation than logic to me 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
According to the latest news reports Almunia is out for 2 weeks(including Pool and Chelsea) and Gallas may have done himself for the season with medial ligament damage.
While Djorou and Wookash are good enough replacement,Gallas has been our most consistent player.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 8, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sounds more like desperation than logic to me
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



poor challenge by song.....gallas had it covered..but instead he got injured..i was shaken up seeing the replay..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Its our test tomorrow at the estadio de camp nou..


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 8, 2009)

Go BARCELONA!!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2009)

I get a feeling that we will be able to make to the final now.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2009)

Poor result for United


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2009)

Now it's Liverpool v Chelsea folks. Let us see how this shapes up. 
Not to forget there's Barca v Bayern as well. 

And Porto have done a really good job. Nice to see them NOT laying down in front of the Mancs and giving them a good fight. The second leg is very delicately poised now.
And anything can happen in Arsenal v Villareal as well.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2009)

Lets see what happens today.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 9, 2009)

horrible playing 11 ... Ballack playing and Deco on the bench ... 
i cant believe Mikel is on the bench .... shocking ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

Pool (Torres) 1 - 1 Chelsea (Ivanovic) 

Barca 4-0 Bayern - Humiliation beckons for Bayern!!


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2009)

Drogba had a wonderful chance.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2009)

Poor Bayern  They got severe injury problems.They were thrashed at the weekend too.



iinfi said:


> horrible playing 11 ... Ballack playing and Deco on the bench ...
> i cant believe Mikel is on the bench .... shocking ...


 
Chelsea ahead at anfield.
Lol 3-1.


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2009)

lool


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

Eat that Cesspool!!    

*3-1* to Chelsea. 8)


-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Ivanovic! Ivanovic! Ivanovic!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 9, 2009)

an honest statement
i didnt expect this .....
good game after Drogba missed two good chances.

another one: when my friend SMSed this after noon for my prediction. my reply was we win 3-1.
reply was: way too optimistic .... 
well.... terry out of the second leg. hope carvalho is fit to play 90 mins

ivanovic and ashley cole played their heart out. last 12-15 games i v been watching ashley cole has been playing his heart out in each game.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 9, 2009)

muhahahahahahaha...........messi scores 2 goals,eto'o 1,henry1


MESSIDONA AB TU HASNA!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

Was it really Malouda playing? Unbelievable! Finally he is looking like the player we bought from Lyon 2 years ago!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 9, 2009)

Terrible result but honestly we were outplayed. 
Realistically we're out but still maybe we can take inspiration from Deportivo (v Milan).


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 9, 2009)

van bommel should've been sent off..he gave a terrible blow to messi...marquez misses the next match...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

Van Bommel is a thug. Period. 

Ahh, the look on the faces of that Scouse scum in the stands... Priceless!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 9, 2009)

Emotions are runnin high..Barcelona defended quite well, in fact bayern hardly had the ball


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> van bommel should've been sent off..he gave a terrible blow to messi...marquez misses the next match...





Kl@w-24 said:


> Van Bommel is a thug. Period.


and Drogba loves him for that
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4ImFGJRRoE


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

^ ^ ^ He bloody deserved it.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 9, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4ImFGJRRoE




hehe, drogba loses his temper very quickly...if it wasn't for that slap in the last champions league final,things would've been different..


----------



## Rahim (Apr 9, 2009)

Thud!!!!! Liverpool brought back to ground  Bring out the fact sheet, will you 
United & Liverpool will be out of CL.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 9, 2009)

yupe it seems like that United and liverpool are out of CL....


----------



## Baker (Apr 9, 2009)

MISSING PERSONS ADDRESS
Name: Steven Gerrard
D.O.B. 30 May 1980
Occupation: Semi Professional Footballer (Only turns up occasionally)
Last Seen: In Michael Essien's pocket 

good job essien , u completely stopped gerrards moves...


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 9, 2009)

wooooot what a great game that was. Everyone played superbly. If it wasn't for Carragher and his goal-line clearance, we'd have beaten Pool the same way they beat ManU. Drogba and Malouda were finally looking like their old selves. The sad thing is Terry won't be available for the next match. Still, we should be able to win at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Apr 9, 2009)

erm..am I the only pro Bayern person here??ok well its good actually that they lost..it would have been difficult for me to watch Chelsea vs Bayern..
<quote 
MISSING PERSONS ADDRESS
Name: Steven Gerrard
D.O.B. 30 May 1980
Occupation: Semi Professional Footballer (Only turns up occasionally)
Last Seen: In Michael Essien's pocket 

good job essien , u completely stopped gerrards moves.../quote>
   LOL!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't forget Liverpool made their Euro reputation on these kinds of games.
So should Hiddink play the same midfield at the Bridge?


----------



## Baker (Apr 9, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Don't forget Liverpool made their Euro reputation on these kinds of games.
> So should Hiddink play the same midfield at the Bridge?



well i thing the same strategy will work in Stamford bridge also......
flank their defense , score  1 or 2 goals thats enough......

yesterday pools defense was pathetic like i ever seen before....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2009)

prateek_san said:


> yupe it seems like that United and liverpool are out of CL....


I can understand Liverpool but how United are out of the CL? 
You don't think they can win with a clean sheet?

Barring a miracle,I am looking forward to watch Terry and co. cope with TH14,Messi and Eto'o
but that would only be a sideshow compared to Ballack,Lampard and Essien vs. Xavi,Iniesta and Toure.
Chelsea with their physical presence just might upset mighty Barca.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

No English team has ever beaten Porto on their home ground in the CL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2009)

Same went for Milan and Madrid in the last few seasons.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's what Porto did against Atletico Madrid - 2-2 draw away from home and a 0-0 at home! Quite possibly they can do it again!


----------



## Baker (Apr 9, 2009)

manu has great chance to go through , only 1:0 victory is enough for them..

chelsea has to change their strategy against barca , they are playing with 3 quality finishers  in the world


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 9, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ahh, the look on the faces of that Scouse scum in the stands... Priceless!!!



Why don't you lot celebrate rather than engaging in insulting Liverpool fans? Wow! What a way to celebrate a historic win...fan$ indeed...
One win and it seems they have won the European Cup already.
I really hope Barca knock the stuffing out of you lot. 

Barring a miracle, I guess I have to back Arsenal win the CL this year. Their fans are not gloryhunters like the Chel$ki fan$ anyway...and if a club deserves to have their name written in the European Cup next, it has to be Arsenal.


----------



## Baker (Apr 9, 2009)

^^^
ha ha ha .. i can understand ur feelings.. (we are waiting for barca buddy..)

arsenal winning the CL with this form ... ha ha ha...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 9, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 
You still have 90 minutes to play in the second leg...dude...Barca would wait later...
And BTW Where were you when Chelsea lost to Liverpool in the league? And more importantly where would you be on Chelsea's next loss? 
Dunno why these Chelsea fans keep appearing out of the blue(pun intended) only on good times but not on their bad times...


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Barring a miracle, I guess I have to back Arsenal win the CL this year. Their fans are not gloryhunters like the Chel$ki fan$ anyway...and if a club deserves to have their name written in the European Cup next, it has to be Arsenal.


Thanks for your support.  I also have some recessive Liverpool genes transferred to me by my father. 



deepak_cucek said:


> arsenal winning the CL with this form ... ha ha ha...


Yes, we are inconsistent, but we are 17 games unbeaten in the league.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Why don't you lot celebrate rather than engaging in insulting Liverpool fans? Wow! What a way to celebrate a historic win...fan$ indeed...
> One win and it seems they have won the European Cup already.
> I really hope Barca knock the stuffing out of you lot.
> 
> Barring a miracle, I guess I have to back Arsenal win the CL this year. Their fans are not gloryhunters like the Chel$ki fan$ anyway...and if a club deserves to have their name written in the European Cup next, it has to be Arsenal.



Bwaaaahahahaha!!!! There's a wound-up Pool fan!!  

Oh don't worry, we ARE celebrating but the way everyone thought that we would get pummelled at Anfield and the Scouse scum that kept reminding us of 'history', this is surely the best time to rub it in!!!   

Now, now, don't be so bitter! I'm sure Tubby will win you the PL (someday)! 

I'm laughing at you and your bitterness!! Thanks for the laughs!!


----------



## Baker (Apr 9, 2009)

ico said:


> Thanks for your support.  I also have some recessive Liverpool genes transferred to me by my father.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 9, 2009)

@Kl@w
Enjoy your day. It's all yours.
But the second leg or semi finals just _may_ not be so...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Enjoy your day. It's all yours.
> But the second leg or semi finals just _may_ not be so...



Yeah, yeah, we'll cross the bridge when we come to it. Having said that, the tie is not completely done and dusted yet.


----------



## Baker (Apr 9, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> You still have 90 minutes to play in the second leg...dude...Barca would wait later...
> And BTW Where were you when Chelsea lost to Liverpool in the league? And more importantly where would you be on Chelsea's next loss?
> Dunno why these Chelsea fans keep appearing out of the blue(pun intended) only on good times but not on their bad times...



we have patience dude dont worry.....

that was f**kr brazilian time ... never understands the strategy of EPL

and for next loss... i will be here


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 9, 2009)

Everybody says we are over reliant on Gerrard and Torres and last light it was clear whom we are actually "over reliant" upon.
At least Javier will return in the second leg...
Anyway I hope we go all out attacking at Stamford Bridge, we might get end up losing 5-0, but maybe the fortune will favour the brave.  We have nothing to lose anyway.
Anyway it would be idiotic to have ANY hopes for the second leg. I guess we have to look at the PL now, one win at a time the aim should be to be in with a shout even in the last day of the season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

Rafa usually plays the dull, drab game of waiting to let the opposition come forward, absorb their attacks and hit them on the break. That's how we were beaten at the Bridge. At Anfield in the PL, it was 0-0 until that muppet Riley sent off Lampard. In recent weeks, he has altered his startegy to go on the offensive from the 1st minute. It worked against Real Madrid, United and Villa. But not against us. 

If he tries that waiting game again at The Bridge, it could be another 0-0 draw. And if he tells 'em to attack, you could go in front but your defence will be stretched more than ever against our counter-attacks.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 9, 2009)

Let us see how will you lot cope up with Monster Masch.


----------



## Baker (Apr 9, 2009)

i never sees anything special in Mascharano... he is a good actor that everyone knows...

am still not able to understand why diego give the captains band to him ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

Monster Masch? Cope with? LMAO!!!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 9, 2009)

couldn't watch the match last night.. chelsea win 3-1 :-0  lol 

guess this means that both Pool and Man U could out of this seasons CL ... though man u has an outside chance of winning it might just be unlikely   .. and i really don't think pool can come back from the 3 -1 defeat.. 3 away goals for chelsea would mean pool have to win 3-0  at the bridge [chances of which are way less than that of united winning 1-0 ]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

Baaaaaneeeeee!! Baaaaaneeeeee!! Baaaaaneeeeee!!

*CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP*


----------



## Baker (Apr 9, 2009)

^^
but for manu i dont thing it is a himalayan task , why u can not score an away goal against porto..

i need a chelsea - manu final (this time terry wont miss.... buddy)


----------



## red_devil (Apr 9, 2009)

^ what ?


----------



## Baker (Apr 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ what ?




yup ... it was for u...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ what ?



Branislav Ivanovic = Bane (Baaaaaneeeeee!!)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2009)

Kind of funny to see ManU fans have lost all hope already.'Fan$' indeed as said before.

Due to their performance last night Chelsea can wrap up the game at the Bridge quickly and rest some key players for the FA cup semi at Saturday.
We play 1 day later and have a tough job to do.So definitely there will be some tired legs in the cup.
Meanwhile Arsenal injury list is growing again.Gallas and Almunia join Diaby,Eduardo,RVP and Rosicky on the sidelines.
Thats 6 first teamers out.We are cursed lol


----------



## red_devil (Apr 9, 2009)

^ don't know why mate... somehow feel that Porto will just park a bus/train/whatever they have at their disposal ... afterall its the question of a spot in the CL semi final..but yeah a 1-0 win would do...hope we score that late late goal


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2009)

> It just gets worse for Liverpool. After losing 3-1 to Chelsea last night, Steven Gerrard is now having tests after reports that he aggravated an old groin injury - presumably while climbing out of Michael Essien's pocket.



There's no stopping the press!!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 9, 2009)

Did Stevie G get pwned that badly ?


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> guess this means that both Pool and Man U could out of this seasons CL ... though man u has an outside chance of winning it might just be unlikely   .. and i really don't think pool can come back from the 3 -1 defeat.. 3 away goals for chelsea would mean pool have to win 3-0  at the bridge [chances of which are way less than that of united winning 1-0 ]


Even a 4-2 victory will get Liverpool through.

I don't see 4 goals happening against Chelsea, but then it may happen.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 9, 2009)

^ yeah but 4 goals in the second leg against a team that just won the previous game 3-1 may not happen...


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 9, 2009)

Let's not forget what Pool did to Man U at OT.
Without Terry, it won't be too easy at The Bridge, we'll have to watch out for Torres.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Baaaaaaaaniiiiiiiiaaaaaa


----------



## red_devil (Apr 9, 2009)

^ that was different mate... United wanted to equalize or heck even go for a win .. but chelsea will know fully well that they can afford to lose 1-0 or 2-0 or even draw 0-0 to get through so they will definitely defend as much as they can and then hope to catch pool on the break ...


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 9, 2009)

deepak_cucek said:


> ^^
> i need a chelsea - manu final (this time terry wont miss.... buddy)




That aint gonna happen, buddy...we are in your way!


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2009)

*Ancelotti says Yes to Chelsea*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 9, 2009)

I am not hoping. 

Anyway I think it would be an Arsenal-Barcelona final.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ that was different mate... United wanted to equalize or heck even go for a win .. but chelsea will know fully well that they can afford to lose 1-0 or 2-0 or even draw 0-0 to get through so they will definitely defend as much as they can and then hope to catch pool on the break ...


Yes, but I'm just saying that Pool are dangerous and we shouldn't write them off already.

I hope Hiddink stays on as manager. But it's unlikely since Hiddink will want to coach Russia in the 2010 Word Cup.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 10, 2009)

tuxybuzz said:


> erm..am I the only pro Bayern person here?



I'm the only BARCA supporter here!!


----------



## Annian (Apr 10, 2009)

I love watching sports and football is one of them. Why do you have that team. Well, I dont need to hate any of the team, I know in everygame there is a winner and a loser. Nice post


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2009)

Adriano quits football
*www.goal.com/en/news/10/italy/2009/04/09/1201176/inter-misfit-adriano-i-quit


----------



## red_devil (Apr 10, 2009)

CHELSEA are set to make an astonishing £40million bid for David Villa. 

he isn't worth 40mn, IMHO.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2009)

^He is  worth every penny of all that amount


----------



## red_devil (Apr 10, 2009)

^ David Villa worth 40mn pounds ??? :shocked:


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2009)

^Just because he plays for an unfancy team like Valencia doesnt de-value him. Villa is a scoring machine and yes he is better than United's Rooney & Berbatov combined in terms of goal scoring abilities.

Of course one doesnt have to agree with everyone.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2009)

Too early for such speculations.More like another Chelsea wish list candidate than a plan for some concrete bid.
Valencia are so cash strapped at the moment that a bit of bargaining won't hurt Chelsea.However,with Kenyon being so stupid I won't be surprised if they actually pay them 40m.


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ David Villa worth 40mn pounds ??? :shocked:


Villa is even better than Torres IMHO.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2009)

The only difference is that Villa plays for Valencia and dont get media attention the way Torress gets, though both are World Class Players no doubt.

Adriano taking a break from football to sort oit his personal life. I hope he comes back and play to his potential and become the best striker in the world.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2009)

Villa won't be coming. Another piece of tabloid trash - Valencia are cash-strapped and we're loaded, so cook up a rumour! "Villa to Chelsea" happens in every transfer window.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 10, 2009)

^ yeah but it was not just Villa... there was another guy apparently you lot wanted to sign some PSG midfielder Stephane Sessegnon for 10mn

and so many transfer rumors and its still the best part of a season going on !!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
oh on a side note,


> MANCHESTER UNITED’S wage bill was a massive £121million last year — an increase of £29m.
> 
> The champions are still second in the big spenders table with Chelsea’s bill at £148m — a rise of 12 per cent.
> 
> source : *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2370469.ece


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I guess there goes ANY hope of us signing him. 
Hopefully Chelsea DONT sign him. I don't want another career to be ruined. 

I wish we sign Silva though.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 10, 2009)

before buying anyone .. Ballack Drogba and Deco should be out of the squad....
else the new signings will be sitting on the bench and the so called big 3 fooling arnd


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2009)

I think we will get a manager first. Players will follow later.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 10, 2009)

^ you absolutely hate Ballack, Deco and Drogba, don't you


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2009)

lol, last summer Villa had himself said that he wanted to come Arsenal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ you absolutely hate Ballack, Deco and Drogba, don't you



Nope. Just like everyone he hates Chelsea.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2009)

ico said:


> lol, last summer Villa had himself said that he wanted to come Arsenal.



Err... He said that he doesn't WANT to leave Spain. If ever he decides to leave, he would like to play in the BPL. And he added that he likes the way Arsenal play and they are the team that would suit his style of play.   

In no way was it a 'come and save me Arsene' plea.


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Err... He said that he doesn't WANT to leave Spain. If ever he decides to leave, he would like to play in the BPL. And he added that he likes the way Arsenal play and they are the team that would suit his style of play.


This is what he exactly said:


			
				The Sun said:
			
		

> * DAVID VILLA is ready to snub Chelsea and move to Arsenal.  *
> 
> The £20million-rated Valencia striker, 26, shot to the top of Avram Grant’s summer hitlist after netting 63 goals over the last three seasons.
> Chelsea chief Grant is thought to have made contact over a move.
> ...


He is in my dream XI at the moment, but I don't belivee that Arsene will get him.



Kl@w-24 said:


> In no way was it a 'come and save me Arsene' plea.


Did I say this?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2009)

^ ^ ^ What else did I say????  

Both mean the same!! 

Anyways, we're not after him:



> Guus Hiddink has dismissed speculation linking Chelsea with Valencia's David Villa and Tottenham's Roman Pavlyuchenko.
> "I did not give any comment about Pavlyuchenko," said Hiddink. "I don't give any comment on players with other clubs.
> 
> "Harry Redknapp knows exactly what to do with his players, he is a respected professional.
> ...




-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Oh, here's ze link:

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5171019,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2009)

Interesting CL stat I read somewhere.
The team which knocks out the team which knocked out Real Madrid wins the CL.
This has happened EVERY SEASON since 2002 
Is this Chelsea's year?


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2009)

^^ err? Don't say that you believe in such things.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 11, 2009)

since 2002 na ?? if it were since 1950 i wud probably believe it. but, when i start believing in such things, such things never happen ..... so i better not believe it.

btw ...  Arsenal_Gunners   ico  .. what r u both doing @ 2.30 am??


----------



## iinfi (Apr 11, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Nope. Just like everyone he hates Chelsea.



good sense of humor for someone with a heavy heart ...


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2009)

iinfi said:


> btw ...  Arsenal_Gunners   ico  .. what r u both doing @ 2.30 am??


I always sleep around  6-7am. 

Sometimes I search the threads of the greatest member of this forum, else I'm busy learning Bulgarian.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Interesting CL stat I read somewhere.
> The team which knocks out the team which knocked out Real Madrid wins the CL.
> This has happened EVERY SEASON since 2002
> Is this Chelsea's year?



Yeah, heard that one! 

Some Russian bloke discovered that stat and it spread all over the Internet!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2009)

Just an interesting co-incidence,thats all.Its our year


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That we shall see.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Concentrate on your respective second legs, A_G and Kl@w.  

Our match against Blackburn is vital. I hope we win it. ManUre would most probably win against Sunderland, so this win is VITAL.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I hope you both draw/lose and we win.


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Concentrate on your respective second legs, A_G and Kl@w.


Yup, we still have to win the 2nd leg and also win in the semi final.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ I hope you both draw/lose and we win.


Wishful thinking at best...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> Yup, we still have to win the 2nd leg and also win in the semi final.


A 0-0 draw would be enough too. But don't count on it though.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 11, 2009)

FCBarcelona face Recreativo tonight....(i hope madrid lose tomorrow)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Liverpool-fan....u r winning 2-0(75')..thats good news for u....we are gonna face either chelsea or you in the semis.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 11, 2009)

That was one heck of an entertaining game, I must admit. Torres was superb, and that was a great strike by Daniel Agger. Pool deserved to win.

Now I hope Chelsea win as well, and Man U slip up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope Arsenal win the FA cup and the CL this season.This will increase the glory hunting population and ESPN will be forced to show our matches
Finding a stream right now
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.justin.tv/brtvxtra
Working like a charm on 256Kbps


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> FCBarcelona face Recreativo tonight....(i hope madrid lose tomorrow)
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> @Liverpool-fan....u r winning 2-0(75')..thats good news for u....we are gonna face either chelsea or you in the semis.



We won 4-0 . Anyway let us see how Stamford Bridge goes for us. I hope we give Chavs a fright at least.
We were taught a footballing lesson by the Chavs at Anfield and I hope we learn from it and become a better side. 
Anway I hope you lot knock the Chav$ if they go through SF. I can't bear to see those gloryhunting fan$ in a European Cup final again who prefer to snub at us rather than their rival in their First European Cup final.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> We won 4-0 . Anyway let us see how Stamford Bridge goes for us. I hope we give Chavs a fright at least.
> We were taught a footballing lesson by the Chavs at Anfield and I hope we learn from it and become a better side.
> Anway I hope you lot knock the Chav$ if they go through SF. I can't bear to see those gloryhunting fan$ in a European Cup final again who prefer to snub at us rather than their rival in their First European Cup final.



LOL!! Yer still smarting from that defeat lad!! I wonder how you must have felt when we hammered you 4-1 at Anfield!!! Oh, you probably weren't a "fan" then!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 11, 2009)

shadaab said:


> Hi!!!!!!!
> i love to watch football match
> shadaab



Welcome Shadab to The Football Channel.
Care to mention the team you support?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2009)

Djourou on a f*cking stretcher.It cant get any worse for us.
Sh1t.Please Arsene take Denilson off,we are begging of you.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 11, 2009)

you're losing 1-0 @ 60' vs wigan


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2009)

Whoa thanks for the info


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 11, 2009)

^^^manu1-1sunderland @65'
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
wtf no signal on espn...how the hell am i gonna watch barca's match tonite!!!
arsenal equalize...chelsea 4-0 up @69'


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2009)

YES DENILSON IS OFF
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Shava,Persie and Ade leading the attack.Thats more like it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
WTF!Tweety Scored.Legend


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!! Yer still smarting from that defeat lad!! I wonder how you must have felt when we hammered you 4-1 at Anfield!!!
> Oh, you probably weren't a "fan" then!!


I was a fan then, now, and will be forever. And yes it did hurt a lot.  
Thanks for reminding me. 
(and then they say only Liverpool fans are struck with history and Chelsea fans have the right to blabber about anything  )

And BTW I was not in particular referring to the defeat but that infamous banner of your lot in last year CL final. A team's first ever European Cup final, and they display a banner mocking Liverpool when their rivals were ManUre. 

Since you question my fan credentials, may I know whom you supported before Abramovic took over Chelsea. Arsenal? ManU? Leeds? Madrid?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2009)

1-4 GET IN THERE!!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 11, 2009)

bolton scores 3 goals against Chelsea..when chelsea were leading 4-0


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness the last few minutes of the game at SB were totally hair raising. Phew.

And that kid Macheda scores again for United.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2009)

Get ready for "We showed tremendous character and belief to come from 1-0 down and win" interview 
Can't have been more contrast between the 2 halves.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 11, 2009)

Middlesbrough 3-1  Hull
Now this was another shocking result. Who would've thought that free-falling Boro would win against the Tigers. :shocked:
Now Boro really have a chance to avoid relegation.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2009)

On the negative side,our defense has been decimated by injuries.Silvestre is poor at best (puts on a circus show at worst)
Next week's FA cup semi final will be very difficult.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank God!! United won  with Macheda winning it for United.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 11, 2009)

gear box failure .... in trying to switch form 4th to 2nd gear conceded 3 goals and worst part was ... there were two of the best defenders and the second best GK on the pitch trying get ready for tuesday.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2009)

Next up against Arsenal. The MOST important game in our season. We need to win against the Gunners. They are in good form and would be dangerous.
Hopefully we win.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I was a fan then, now, and will be forever. And yes it did hurt a lot.
> Thanks for reminding me.
> (and then they say only Liverpool fans are struck with history and Chelsea fans have the right to blabber about anything  )
> 
> ...



For a Poo fan, your knowledge of history is pretty limited, it seems. Go to any fans forum and find out whom we hate more. Poo are very near to the top of that list. As for that banner, looks like you have't been following the CL since the past few seasons even!! So many times we've gone out of the CL after a loss to Poo, hence when we finally got through the fans displayed that ingenious banner - "SCOUSE-FREE ZONE"   

Appreciate their genius; you can do that, come on!! 

Too bad most of the Poo fans lack a 'normal' sense of humour and tend to get their laughs by looking down on us - simply coz they know we're better than them and for all their God-damned history, they've not won the league for 18 years. 

Oh and on the question of 'supporting', I'm actually shocked that you know about the existence of a club called 'Leeds'!!!  
Unfortunately you're unaware of the animosity between us and Leeds.  

And with your final point, you go back to being a broken record with that silly "Abramovich and his takeover of Chelsea" tirade, when you've got no other valid point to make.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2009)

^^Lol and I can't look past shava's magic.
*www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/2353307/
What a player we have on our hands.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgUV7cWYi6I&feature=channel_page
shhhh...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2009)

Now about today's match:

WTF WAS THAT????

My hands are still trembling a bit, so many heart-in-mouth moments in one match!! 
In the end we were hanging on for dear life!!!   

Still, 3 points in the bag and a little rest for Drogba and Lampard. Also, this match gave another indication that Terry & Carvalho are no more the best defensive partnership we have at the moment. Terry was at fault for 2 goals, while Deco stood still as the game passed him by. Ivanovic had another solid game. I hope we don't risk Carvalho against Pool. Alex & Ivanovic would be better, with the Bos-man returning to his RB position.


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2009)

niaaaaa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Lol and I can't look past shava's magic.
> *www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/2353307/
> What a player we have on our hands.
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgUV7cWYi6I&feature=channel_page
> shhhh...



Brilliant player, that Arshavin.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2009)

OH MY GOD.This win means today is-

*St. Totteringhams Day* 
Arsenal 61 pts. from 32 games
Spuds   41 pts. from 32 games
Max. 18 from next 6 games.

Well done Spuds.You hung on till April this season


----------



## Rahim (Apr 11, 2009)

Anurag & Abhishek are fighting like Kapil Sibal & Arun Jaitley on CNN-IBN  Good going the  'Anushek


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2009)

I can just say, *niaaaa*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2009)

Anurag is writing a wrong and vitriloic reply to my previous post, it seems!!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 11, 2009)

Both Chelsea & United nearly dropped points!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2009)

We literally invited them to attack us. Overconfidence, complacency and slack defending, all in one!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Anurag is writing a wrong and vitriloic reply to my previous post, it seems!!!



Naaah... I am way too tired for that... 

Anyway this isn't the ideal time for us to rub it up against the Chav$. That time will come, no doubt.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you Manure for Tweety.He may be horrible as CB but chips in with some good goals.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Naaah... I am way too tired for that...
> 
> Anyway this isn't the ideal time for us to rub it up against the Chav$. That time will come, no doubt.



LOL!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Why do keep "LOL!" as your reply everytime.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Why do keep "LOL!" as your reply everytime.



Coz I love a good laugh! 

Anyways, let's save the banter for Tuesday. If we get turned over by you lot, I'll have a very good reason to not LOL!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2009)

Wenger on Djoruou 





			
				Arsene said:
			
		

> "It doesn't look too good, it's the knee. It's never a question of days, it's more weeks."


I am sh1tting myself right now.We are stuck with Silvestre for the rest of the season.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 12, 2009)

barca 1-0 up @ HT

Bayern Munich  4 - 0  Eintracht Frankfurt

43'    Genoa    1 - 0    Juventus


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 12, 2009)

we are 2-0 up due to an own goal by n.morris


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 12, 2009)

aight mates barca won..


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2009)

^^ Don't you like any EPL team? 

I somewhat liked Barca before the UEFA CL 2005-06 final.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 12, 2009)

ico said:


> ^^ Don't you like any EPL team?
> 
> I somewhat liked Barca before the UEFA CL 2005-06 final.



i like some players but no club in EPL...but if i was to choose a club i'd choose either Arsenal or Liverpool..I also like AC Milan...but for me there is only one club..BARCA BARCA BAAAARCAA...they also have a noble cause helping unicef around the world...in fact football is not the only reason i like them..


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 12, 2009)

ico said:


> I somewhat liked Barca before the UEFA CL 2005-06 final.



i guess you either support chelsea or arsenal...i think we beat both on our way.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 12, 2009)

^Settle down *abyss88* as you have advertised loud enough which team you support  and whats your _takiya kalaam_........MESSIDONNA


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 12, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Settle down *abyss88* as you have advertised loud enough which team you support  and whats your _takiya kalaam_........MESSIDONNA



well..the term "messidona" was not actually coined by me...it was one of our friends...but since i was first to use it here..u can say that...by the way i think he's far betta than any player at the moment....AND u should start thinking about changing your avatar...the man has stopped playing in the red shirt...he wears white and black(sometimes) with a shitty club called real madrid


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> i guess you either support chelsea or arsenal...i think we beat both on our way.


I support Arsenal.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 12, 2009)

ico said:


> I support Arsenal.



i also have a soft corner for arsenal.....and liverpool


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> AND u should start thinking about changing your avatar...the man has stopped playing in the red shirt...he wears white and black(sometimes) with a shitty club called real madrid


I wonder whether he would have retained that avatar, if Heinze had moved to Anfield. I guess Funguson prevented that dilemna for him


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> AND u should start thinking about changing your avatar...the man has stopped playing in the red shirt...he wears white and black(sometimes) with a shitty club called real madrid


err? He likes Gabriel Heinze, whats wrong in that?

Even I will also like to put Henry in my avatar, no matter how much I dislike the club he moves into. 

Players are players and clubs are clubs.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 12, 2009)

ico said:


> err? He likes Gabriel Heinze, whats wrong in that?
> 
> Even I will also like to put Henry in my avatar, no matter how much I dislike the club he moves into.
> 
> Players are players and clubs are clubs.


OK...i apologize...i have no right to tell people about their choice..i was frustrated because of load shedding..my apologies to a_rahim..besides i respect a_rahim because he is in the linux brotherhood


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2009)

ico said:
			
		

> Players are players and clubs are clubs


True but not always. For instance, you cannot move from certain clubs to others. 
I doubt you would have have ever liked Henry anymore, if he had moved to Spurs, Chavs or ManUre.
/me remembers Luis Figo, Luis Enrique...


----------



## Rural Terror (Apr 12, 2009)

hi i also love to watch futball match.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> True but not always. For instance, you cannot move from certain clubs to others.
> I doubt you would have have ever liked Henry anymore, if he had moved to Spurs, Chavs or ManUre.


I would have still loved him as a player. 

Legends are legends.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 12, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> True but not always. For instance, you cannot move from certain clubs to others.
> I doubt you would have have ever liked Henry anymore, if he had moved to Spurs, Chavs or ManUre.
> /me remembers Luis Figo, Luis Enrique...




i hate luis figo..that traitor....REAL MADRID ARE TALENT ROBBERS BECOZ THEY DONT HAVE THEIR OWN!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I knew it you would reply in that fashion...


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2009)

hahahaha niaaaaa



abyss88 said:


> i hate luis figo..that traitor....REAL MADRID ARE TALENT ROBBERS BECOZ THEY DONT HAVE THEIR OWN!


Should I accuse Barca for the same as they keep eyeing on our players?

But for sure, Real Madrid & Chelsea are in a different league of money spenders.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 12, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> I knew it you would reply in that fashion...


man they are actually talent robbers..bloody hell they are leading 1-0 @ 69'...
there is an old saying,"sometimes barcelona fans take more pleasure in madrid
losing than barcelona winning".
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> hahahaha niaaaaa
> 
> 
> Should I accuse Barca for the same as they keep eyeing on our players?
> ...


whose players did we steal...HENRY...no way..wenger wasn't willing to pay him the amount he wanted..

or shall i say fabregas is a barca born talent..??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2009)

I like Barca. They have provided us with players who they didn't require 
anymore who ended up contribution immensely to Liverpool FC.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> whose players did we steal...HENRY...no way..wenger wasn't willing to pay him the amount he wanted..


Buying Hleb and then making him sh!t?

Unsettling Fabregas & Adebayor on many occassions?

Barca got Messi very cleverly by saying that they'll help Messi by paying his medical bills. But still I'll give Barca the credit of Messi.

EdIt:

*Aston Villa 3-3 Everton* - Exactly the result I wanted. 
*Senna out of the second leg against us*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2009)

Barca were trying to steal TH14 for years.Remember the summer of 2006?They try to tap up our players all the time.While I greatly admire the football they play,Laporta is a cu*t.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 12, 2009)

ico said:


> Barca got Messi very cleverly by saying that they'll help Messi by paying his medical bills. But still I'll give Barca the credit of Messi.



Well that was not clever, it was a good gesture to someone whose footballing career wasn't even assured. 

They stuck with him and like you said, all credit to them for Messi's development.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2009)

Back to more of 'on the pitch' matters now.
Villa 3-3 Everton
Hugely entertaining game and a fantastic result from Arsenal's point of view.8 points clear of Villa with much superior goal difference.
and
City 1-3 Fulham 
Not really surprised there,they were battered in Europe in the midweek.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 12, 2009)

ico said:


> Buying Hleb and then making him sh!t?
> 
> Unsettling Fabregas & Adebayor on many occassions?
> 
> Barca got Messi very cleverly by saying that they'll help Messi by paying his medical bills. But still I'll give Barca the credit of Messi.



Dude..we BUY players..we do not lure them with more and more money as Madrid does..look what they are doing with ronlado..

as far as messi(messidona) is concerned i think we struck a fair deal with his parents. he is the highest paid player in barcelona now


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Laporta is a cu*t.


**tinyurl.com/cm4nbt*
barca doesn't only play football


Barça have an attitude to shirt sponsorship that is historically noteworthy. They have continuously refused to advertise corporate sponsors on the shirt since the club's founding, but on 14 July 2006, the club announced a five year agreement with UNICEF, which includes having the UNICEF logo on their shirts. The agreement will see Barça donating US$1.9 million per year to UNICEF (0.7 per cent of its ordinary income) to the FC Barcelona Foundation, and rejecting significant money offers to be the first shirt sponsor of the football teamThe club has done this in order to set up international cooperation programmes for development, supports the UN Millennium Development Goals and has made a commitment to UNICEF’s humanitarian aid programs through the donation of one and a half million euro for the next five years.
(*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FC_Barcelona)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2009)

^^Yes I know that but that doesn't change the fact that he tries to tap up our players all the time.

Barca deserve the praise for all their charity work but in modern day football all the top clubs do it.It would not be appropriate if I start posting the details of Arsenal's countless community development programs to support an argument.

*www.setanta.com//uk/Articles/Football/2009/04/01/Prem-Laporta-on-Fabregas/gnid-46853/


			
				Laporta said:
			
		

> *I would badly like to see Cesc in Barcelona’s shirt,* but the opinion of the technical staff is the one that counts regarding decisions



Then he says this in the same interview-


			
				Laporta said:
			
		

> He is an home-grown player who is happy at Arsenal, and *it would be a lack of respect to Arsenal to speak about it*


WTF.You just talked about it and do it all the time.
cu*t

While Wenger was asked to comment on Laporta's statements he said 


			
				Arsene said:
			
		

> Why would I be disappointed? If I was disappointed it means I would expect another behaviour ... which I don't.



Nice reply from Arsene,graceful as always.

So mate,there you are.Big clubs with small people at the helm,as Arsene once said.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2009)

Eboue reunites with Pires
*img5.imageshack.us/img5/8190/bpi53534aa2de3ffda35cef.jpg
Got to love Eboue


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 13, 2009)

we may go on and on, on the subject..u may say that laporta's statements unsettle players but i say if  players gets unsettled by a few words,then they dont deserve to play as professionals..e.g Gerrard, he showed his greatness after he was arrested,he wasnt unsettled by this huge incident..you can c what he's capable of..therefore just saying a few words on other players doesnt make laporta a villian...moreover the fact remains that we dont "lure" players with money(underground),so they can ask their clubs to arrange their transfers..its real  madrid's job to steal players..

la liga results
 FT    Mallorca    2 - 0    Almeria
 FT    Numancia    0 - 0    Espanyol
 FT    Osasuna    2 - 1    Athletic Bilbao
 FT    Racing Santander    2 - 3    Real Betis
 FT    Real Madrid    2 - 0    Valladolid(DAMN!!!!)
 FT    Sporting Gijon    2 - 3    Valencia
 FT    Sevilla    0 - 1    Getafe
 FT    Deportivo La Coruna    1 - 2    Atletico Madrid


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2009)

err wtf.

Bottomspuds are in the mid table now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2009)

ico said:


> err wtf.
> 
> Bottomspuds are in the mid table now.



niaaaaaaa....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is something that will please both Arsenal and Barca fans
*i131.photobucket.com/albums/p304/graham_ka/henryu.gif
Legend 8)


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 13, 2009)

^^^ nice one!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 13, 2009)

^I dont change my alliance just bcoz my fav player went to anothe club. He was made to sit on the bench too many times since Evra arrived. Evra is no where near Heinze regarding defensive capabilities. I prefer my wing-backs to defend properly first and then contribute in the attack, if needed.
Heinze did that to the T. I am not saying Evra is a bad player but he is not in the same league as Heinze. 

I would still use that avatar had he went to Liverpool  I love Gerrard, Carragher & Fowler as they give thier heart & soul to the club. I prefer to see guts and blood in the eyes of players than their price.This is the reason that i dont like Rio Ferdinand as he is a lazy player who doesnt like defending or getting physical( i wonder why he is chosen as a captain-in-waiting)
Thats why Rooney & Vidic are more important than Ronaldo.

I dont like Heinze just bcoz he was bought by Sir Alex and i dont vouch for his decisions as i feel selling Pique to Barcelona is a mistake.

I think i made my stance clear about football.
I love Manchester United and I like Chelsea, Liverpool, Barcelona, Real Madrid, AC Milan & Lazio.

There is so much talent in the world and i am not going to restrict mysef of enjoying football that only United play.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Well said!! Well said!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 13, 2009)

@ a_rahim..yeah i know you are true..but i cant help myself because i'm a biased brainwashed barcelona fan..hehe..so i have to live with that...BUT I STILL HATE MADRID..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 
LMAO  

Personally I am not brainwashed but I hate Chelsea, and Man United for reason.
Now don't tell me to mention those (granth nahi likhna chahta )


----------



## Baker (Apr 13, 2009)

one day morning , a guy came with bag full of cash and purchased best coach, best players and win the PL continuously , well i can understand why u guys are hatting chelsea


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2009)

deepak_cucek said:


> one day morning , a guy came with bag full of cash and purchased best coach, best players and *win the PL continuously* , well i can understand why u guys are hatting chelsea



Huh? Win PL continuously? OMG I didn't know you lot won the PL in 2007 and 2008. I thought ManUre won it. I guess Kl@w is right that I know nothing about history.


----------



## Baker (Apr 13, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Huh? Win PL continuously? OMG I didn't know you lot won the PL in 2007 and 2008. I thought ManUre won it. I guess Kl@w is right that I know nothing about history.



at least  i was able to see Chelsea lifting the trophy 2 times..... ( after i started watching football)..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2009)

deepak_cucek said:


> one day morning , a guy came with bag full of cash and purchased best coach, best players and win the PL continuously , well i can understand why u guys are hatting chelsea



By that argument, ManCity should have already been crowned champions and the Big-4 would be fighting for 2nd spot. 

Money != Success.

It's a 'fact' (thanks, Senor Benitez!). Get over it.


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2009)

@a_rahim
You had already told this story before.


----------



## Strika (Apr 13, 2009)

hi all i love watchin football. i support southampton, but im interested in premier league football as well. anyway to get on topic, tomorrows champions league games should be interesting..!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> By that argument, ManCity should have already been crowned champions and the Big-4 would be fighting for 2nd spot.
> 
> Money != Success.


But in Chelsea's(and United's recently) case Money=Success.You should have a capable man at the helm to spend that.IMO Arsene Wenger can win everything there is to be won if he is given even 1/4th of the funds available to Chelsea.He found some very good players for peanuts and a top class player like Arshavin for 15m.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 13, 2009)

ico said:


> @a_rahim
> You had already told this story before.


That was for abyss88


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> But in Chelsea's(and United's recently) case Money=Success.You should have a capable man at the helm to spend that.IMO Arsene Wenger can win everything there is to be won if he is given even 1/4th of the funds available to Chelsea.He found some very good players for peanuts and a top class player like Arshavin for 15m.


Exactly. If success per unit money spent ratio is calculated Chelsea would do well to be even above a 2nd division team (except Man City of course)....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> But in Chelsea's(and United's recently) case Money=Success.You should have a capable man at the helm to spend that.IMO Arsene Wenger can win everything there is to be won if he is given even 1/4th of the funds available to Chelsea.He found some very good players for peanuts and a top class player like Arshavin for 15m.



We actually had a capable man at the helm when we went on a spending spree - Mourinho. Look at the players he bought - Carvalho, Drogba, Essien etc, almost all of whom only increased in value after they came to Chelsea. Before that, Ranieri made some good buys - Lampard, Joe Cole and even Robben & Cech were his buys but jose gets the credit for them.

Sadly, in today's footballing world there is a price to be paid for quality. Not every club/manager can unearth gems like Arsenal/Wenger does, although even Arsene made some mistakes such as Francis Jeffers, Aliadiere etc.
Arsenal would probably have lots more funds if it weren't for the Emirates Stadium and its loan repayment.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Exactly. If success per unit money spent ratio is calculated Chelsea would do well to be even above a 2nd division team (except Man City of course)....



Rafa the gaffa has also spent a lot and several of his buys turned out to be duds - Dossena & Keane, just to mention this season's flops. If we go by your proposed 'success per unit money spent' idea, Pool would do well to _get into_ the 2nd division.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 13, 2009)

And don't forget, we've got some great youngsters coming through.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 13, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> But in Chelsea's(and United's recently) case Money=Success.You should have a capable man at the helm to spend that.IMO Arsene Wenger can win everything there is to be won if he is given even 1/4th of the funds available to Chelsea.He found some very good players for peanuts and a top class player like Arshavin for 15m.


I dont agree with you completely.
One of the biggest spending sprees began only ofter "The Special One" arrived. Even if he didnt spend, Claudio Ranieri had already built up a solid team for about 2-3 years. Sadly,Abromovich wanted "instant gratification" and thus, by chance, Mourinho inherited an already very capable team from Ranieri.
So it would be unfare to criticise only Chelsea for huge spending on transfers,
every team does it if they feel the need to (Arsene Wenger chased Zenit for an entire month to get Arshavin to the EPL didnt he?  )

But I have to agree that Wenger is one of the most tactical managers I've witnessed (I'm just about 3 years into football now), and I feel the kids/regulars in Arsenal the more flamboyant and skillful than any other squad (no sarcasm intended)
ie. after Chelsea of course


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Pep Guardiola has called up 19 players for the second leg of Barça’s Champions League quarter final tie. The players left out are Márquez, who is suspended, Jorquera, Pedro and Víctor Sánchez.

  				  				  				   				    						 Gerard Piqué, Touré Yaya and José Manuel Pinto are the new faces in the 19-man squad which is to travel to Bavaria for the return leg of Barça’s Champions League quarter final tie against Bayern Munich on Tuesday. Also making the trip will be Éric Abidal who got the green light from club doctors before Saturday’s clash with Recreativo.  

The players who have been left out are Albert Jorquera, Pedro Rodríguez and Víctor Sánchez, while Rafa Márquez is suspended and Gaby Milito injured.  

*Training at Sant Joan Despí 
* 
The team has trained this Sunday at the club’s Ciudad Deportiva facility behind closed doors. Alves, Valdés and Gudjohnsen, who received treatment for knocks picked up yesterday, were the only ones not to come out onto the pitch.  

Reserve team players Gai, Thiago, Córcoles, Botía, Xavi Torres, Solano and Rayo took part in the session.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> So it would be unfare to criticise only Chelsea for huge spending on transfers,
> every team does it if they feel the need to (Arsene Wenger chased Zenit for an entire month to get Arshavin to the EPL didnt he?  )


Hehe,Arsenal being the penny pincher club it is,took 1 month to bargain and get the price down by 3-4m

Btw. we got priced out for Xabi Alonso in the summer,if we had the funds at that time our PL campaign could have been much better 


thewisecrab said:


> But I have to agree that Wenger is one of the most tactical managers I've witnessed (I'm just about 3 years into football now), and I feel the kids/regulars in Arsenal the more flamboyant and skillful than any other squad (no sarcasm intended)
> ie. after Chelsea of course


Agree with you on the skill part but not sure about the tactical part with players being played out of position,wrong formations etc.Sometimes he experiments too much.
Benitez is #1 tactician around for me with Jose at #2.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*soccerlens.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/park-silvestre.jpg
Park owning tweety with martial arts.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 13, 2009)

lolz


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2009)

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/avatarrr.jpg


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 14, 2009)

Champion's League time again. Can Pool get past Chelsea tonight?...highly unlikely..
So is Bayern getting past Barcelona.

*www.uefa.com/competitions/ucl/index.html

Tomorrow is highly awaited clash between Man UTD and Porto. And Arsenal Vs. Villareal.


----------



## Baker (Apr 14, 2009)

well it is going to be a tough match for chelsea any way my prediction is 2-1 win for chelsea..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2009)

0-2 Pool w00t


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2009)

niaaa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2009)

5 goals let in by chelsea in 3 days,good sign for Saturday.Only way we can win with a patched up defense is by scoring a lot.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

My hands are trembling....  

We're looking VERY shaky. Not a good sign.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

2-2!!!!!

That's better!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

3-2!!!!!!!!!! YEAH BABY!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2009)

All over,Drogba will rape Silvestre


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL!! 3-3 now!!!  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
WTF!!! 3-4!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2009)

F*ck me!!I shouldnt have missed this one


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2009)

No matter what happens further I am proud of this team.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

LMAO!!!! 4-4!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2009)

This is retarded 7-5 aggregate.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> No matter what happens further I am proud of this team.



Except Reina of course.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

WHAT A MATCH!!!!   

7-5 on agg. to Chelsea!!!! 

Credit to Pool, they made a match of it!


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2009)

To me it looked as if it was a match between schoolboys.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2009)

Both Chelse and Barca progress.Not exactly as we expected though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

If only we had bothered to turn up for the first half as well  

At least that puts an end to those moans and groans whenever it's Chelsea vs Pool in the CL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2009)

Now who is gonna say the words "If only Gerrard..."


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2009)

I am tired of Reina's mistakes. Though it went unnoticed but he has a stinker of a game against United at OT as well. Though we played well enough to cover his mistakes, but this mistake by Reina was indeed a costly one.
Not only that his mistake at Athens 2007 also let Inzaghi score the 2nd for Milan as well.
Anyway we scared a HELL outta the Chavs, at least. 
Hopefully Barca knock these Blue Scum out.

GO BARCA..... 

Hopefully we will be back with a bang in CL 2009-10 with a keeper who is not a big match bottler. 

Anyway all focus to the Premiership now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^ LOL!!! 

At least YOU loat are spared of the possible humiliation by barca! We'll at least give them a game! 

They are lethal in attack, but their defence is not as sharp as you might assume.


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I am tired of Reina's mistakes.


I think Reina was somewhat better than Cech.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

Cech had a shocker.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ LOL!!!
> 
> At least YOU loat are spared of the possible humiliation by barca! We'll at least give them a game!
> 
> They are lethal in attack, but their defence is not as sharp as you might assume.



Keep LOLing. I'll see how much you LOL after Barca game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Sore loser!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2009)

Can't wait for Saturday,even more so than Villarreal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2009)

Kuch zyada nahi ho gaya?


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 15, 2009)

bayern played much better than the first leg tonite...i just called my lawyer..we are gonna sue van bommel..my lawyer has assured me that he'll get a life sentence, if not more..we missed henry though..messi wasnt at his usual best..but gr8 game though...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

The only problem that we have now - and it's a BIG problem - is that Ashley Cole will miss the 1st leg of the semifinal. And we have no other recognized left-back.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 15, 2009)

^^i think we have a good news that marquez is comin back...i forgot to tell you that zee sports commentary team absolutely S.U.C.K.S....all this while i was inquiring who zavi is.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2009)

^^A.hole deserves every bit of that.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, well! At least the 2nd leg is at SB! 

Maybe Mancienne or Ivanovic will play at LB.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 15, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^A.hole deserves every bit of that.



he got a yellow becoz of time wastage..not bloody van bommel kind of stuff(he should be jailed)


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 15, 2009)

Frank Ribéry played awsome...he'll be joining us right after this season hopefully (but where he fits is a debatable issue)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> he got a yellow becoz of time wastage..not bloody van bommel kind of stuff(he should be jailed)



Cole got a yellow coz Arbeloa could not prise the ball away from Cole and in the tussle he reacted as if he'd been kicked in the face. 

Check out the replay of the incident if it's somewhere on YouTube.


----------



## Baker (Apr 15, 2009)

what a match ....... what a match....

hats off to liverpool for their attitude..

anyway it is chelsea vs barca , hope we can getthrogh that also


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 15, 2009)

My goodness that was some game. Awful first half, but the second was better. I guess we did miss Terry's presence in the game.

BTW Dani Alves was superb against Bayern. Barcelona will undoubtedly be tough for us. Hope we make it through.

@Pool_fan- At least you lot can focus on the Premier League now


----------



## Baker (Apr 15, 2009)

well am little confused with away goal rule...
if pool won by 4-3 , can they  get through since they scored more away goals..?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2009)

if liverpool won by 4-3, the aggregate would've been 5-6 and chelsea wins on goal aggregate.

if liverpool won by 5-3, aggregate would've been 6-6 and since liverpool scored more away goals (5 versus 3), they would've won.


----------



## Baker (Apr 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> if liverpool won by 4-3, the aggregate would've been 5-6 and chelsea wins on goal aggregate.
> 
> if liverpool won by 5-3, aggregate would've been 6-6 and since liverpool scored more away goals (5 versus 3), they would've won.


but in that case Liverpool scored 4 away goals.. right Chelsea scored only 3 , so this advantage for liverpool na 

ps:away goal rule will only applicable if the aggregate is equal...?


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 15, 2009)

deepak_cucek said:


> what a match ....... what a match....
> 
> hats off to liverpool for their attitude..
> 
> anyway it is chelsea vs barca , hope we can getthrogh that also


well hope Chelsea makes it through to finals .. but then barca is a very strong team ... and given the current cech form after yesterday  they may like even score 6 goals ..... they dont miss out on oppurtunities much !! .. Chelsea need alot of work  to be done in the 2 weeks to come for their encounter against Barca !!
I am hoping Chelsea somehow make the Champions trophy this time 
Go Blues GO !!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2009)

Did anyone see the PFA award nominees?


> Player of the Year:
> 
> Ryan Giggs (Manchester United)
> 
> ...



Giggs?Rafael?Lampard and RVP not being there is a joke.Ronaldo has been off form since Euros.Even ManU fans admit that Vidic babysits Ferdinand.
Rafael over Nasri,oh ffs  
Gerrard,the only non manUre player should win this.He deserves it the most


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 15, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Cole got a yellow coz Arbeloa could not prise the ball away from Cole and in the tussle he reacted as if he'd been kicked in the face.
> 
> Check out the replay of the incident if it's somewhere on YouTube.




there is a slight misunderstanding....i was talking about marquez.not a.cole...(i thought arsenal_gunners was talking about marquez....i read the post again this afternoon and he had written A.HOLE..i misunderstood it for marquez..) and the confusion started...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


bashphoenux said:


> well hope Chelsea makes it through to finals .. but then barca is a very strong team ... and given the current cech form after yesterday  they may like even score 6 goals ..... they dont miss out on oppurtunities much !! .. Chelsea need alot of work  to be done in the 2 weeks to come for their encounter against Barca !!
> I am hoping Chelsea somehow make the Champions trophy this time
> Go Blues GO !!!


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 15, 2009)

totally agree with arsenal_gunners .. gerrard should get it !! 
is it player of the year or player of MANU ???? damn .. nomination itself sucks


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Did anyone see the PFA award nominees?
> 
> 
> Giggs?Rafael?Lampard and RVP not being there is a joke.Ronaldo has been off form since Euros.Even ManU fans admit that Vidic babysits Ferdinand.
> ...



Yeah, I read it yesterday. Totally ridiculous. As it turns out, the nominations are made in FEBRUARY. This year's award is a joke.


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 15, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Yeah, I read it yesterday. Totally ridiculous. As it turns out, the nominations are made in FEBRUARY. This year's award is a joke.


rightly said .. its a big joke :roll:


----------



## Baker (Apr 15, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> there is a slight misunderstanding....i was talking about marquez.not a.cole...(i thought arsenal_gunners was talking about marquez....i read the post again this afternoon and he had written A.HOLE..i misunderstood it for marquez..) and the confusion started...
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------



still i didnt understand why pep played messi and etoo 90 minutes even tough scoreline was 1-1 ...
i thing they deserve some rest....


----------



## Rahim (Apr 15, 2009)

Hats off to Liverpool and they would bow out with their heads held high.
That PFA award nominees is a crude joke on  the intelligence of fans. How come Giggs or Ragael feature in that list?


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 15, 2009)

niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
I couldnt see the match. Got up at 6 AM and watched the highlights as I brushed my teeth 

Credit to Liverpool, I must say. Though I'm an ardent Chelsea fan, I have to agree that it just wasnt Liverpool's day. They put up a brilliant effort, once again cancelled out by the exceptional Lampard (I had almost gulped down the tooth-paste when I saw his header hit the goal-post )

Anywho, Camp Nou here we come 



Liverpool_fan said:


> I am tired of Reina's mistakes. Though it went unnoticed but he has a stinker of a game against United at OT as well. Though we played well enough to cover his mistakes, but this mistake by Reina was indeed a costly one.
> Not only that his mistake at Athens 2007 also let Inzaghi score the 2nd for Milan as well.
> Anyway we scared a HELL outta the Chavs, at least.
> Hopefully Barca knock these Blue Scum out.
> ...



We'll see about Barca. I just hope our defence can cope with Eto'o, Messi and Henry at once.
If you have noticed (and I think you have), most spanish clubs are extremely swift in attacking/counter-attacking football, while english clubs rely on build-up play.
The former is great for attacking, while the latter provides for enough time for defence (IMO)
It will be interesting to see how both clubs will manage. 

And I agree with you that Reina is not a good goalkeeper. 


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Can't wait for Saturday,even more so than Villarreal.


What? is it Chelsea V Arsenal?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2009)

> What? is it Chelsea V Arsenal?


Don't tell me you don't know about the FA cup semi!


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 15, 2009)

well yesterday both sides missed on couple of chances ..the drogba's pass to Ballack should have been taken a bit more better by ballack,
liverpool missed  many chances where in it could have been goal especially with cech coming way out ....
but then that its undersandable that liverpool were tired and also goes to say that Chelsea had some good  defense at times like that
but then yeserday 2nd half was a roller coast ride ... well played by both teams


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 15, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Don't tell me you don't know about the FA cup semi!


Dude, I knew that it was Gunner vs Chelsea in FA Cup, I just lost track of when would it be played.
Been very busy between classes, school, hence the mix up
Thanks for pointing that out BTW


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 15, 2009)

hope porto ruin the dreams of manu entering into the semi's ....would love to see the look on their faces if they loose tonight !!
then villareal vs Arsenal well i dont know ..dont mind eiher team coming into the semi's


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2009)

To all Pool fans:

*www.chelsea.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=514058


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 15, 2009)

deepak_cucek said:


> still i didnt understand why pep played messi and etoo 90 minutes even tough scoreline was 1-1 ...
> i thing they deserve some rest....



it may be to test their fitness...they are young..that shouldnt be a problem...there is another good news from camp nou that the 12th player who was missed yesterday's match will play a vital role in the match against chelsea..i'm talking about pep guardiola


(i find one similarity between pep and sir alex..whenever their team scores goals,they react like a kid who has never seen a goal before)


----------



## Baker (Apr 15, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> it may be to test their fitness...they are young..that shouldnt be a problem...there is another good news from camp nou that the 12th player who was missed yesterday's match will play a vital role in the match against chelsea..i'm talking about pep guardiola
> 
> 
> (i find one similarity between pep and sir alex..whenever their team scores goals,they react like a kid who has never seen a goal before)



anyway my favorite  player messi is playing against my favorite team...  

lets see how pep changes his tactics against fast counterattacking EPL tactics


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 15, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> To all Pool fans:
> 
> *www.chelsea.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=514058


That article deserves a thumbs up. But then, I've kinda enjoyed watching the friendly scrimmages that have been going on in this thread. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Did anyone see the PFA award nominees?
> 
> 
> Giggs?Rafael?Lampard and RVP not being there is a joke.Ronaldo has been off form since Euros.Even ManU fans admit that Vidic babysits Ferdinand.
> ...


Yeah it's just a big joke. First of all, the nomination being done in February is just ridiculous. A lot can happen between then and the end of the season. And the nominations just aren't right. Ferdinand? Shite! IMO Ashley Young deserves the young player of the year award. Gerrard deserves the player of the year award.


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2009)

niaaaa to all.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2009)

win


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 16, 2009)

So once again there will be at least 1 English side in the final! Poor Platini!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2009)

That was a Ronaldo Rocket!!
Looking forward to the tie with Arsenal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh yes, great goal! Just flew in, keeper didn't even know he would dare to shoot from there!!


----------



## Baker (Apr 16, 2009)

it was a very ordinary football from manu ..nothing special....
may be i am still in the hangover of chelsea -pool match...

again 3 EPL teams in the semis.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 16, 2009)

Looking at the stats, we've scored _and_ conceded more over the two legs than any other team that is through to the semis!! 

Chelsea - 7(5)
Barca - 5(1)
Arsenal - 4(1)
ManU - 3(2)

Hmm...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2009)

To be honest we could have scored on will in the last 20 mins or so but decided to stroke the ball in midfield,defense and did not really attack.Which was the right thing to do as they were good opponents(except for the acting) and didn't deserve to get a man sent off.

Btw. Sir Bob was their best player,36 and still has a lot to offer.Nice to see our team greeting him at the end.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Wenger(nearly)dancing
*bbs.sjtu.edu.cn/file/Arsenal/1239840980227890.gif
Villarreal boss undone by Emirates chairs
*i42.tinypic.com/11haqfn.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2009)

Giggs enjoying his PFA nomination.Anderson's expression makes this picture 
*img95.imageshack.us/img95/8079/vueltacuartosfinalligac.th.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 16, 2009)

Wenger almost did the Can-Can!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats to ManU making the semis of CL. Looking forward to the tie with Arsenal. But that shot by Ronaldo was truly a rocket, keeper Helton wasn't expecting it. Hopefully we can make it to the finals again.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Here we go again.

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2380017.ece


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2009)

This is what I actually wanted. xD


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 16, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Giggs enjoying his PFA nomination.Anderson's expression makes this picture
> *img95.imageshack.us/img95/8079/vueltacuartosfinalligac.th.jpg



is this a football match or some adult
content


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2009)

beta testing said:


> @Pool_fan- At least you lot can focus on the Premier League now


Yeah, sure. Maybe this will be a blessing in diguise. 
Hopefully ManUre have an exceedingly difficult, physical and emotionally testing ecounter against Arsenal and then they lose the SF via penalties with Ronaldo missing it (and Rooney being sent off) 
And heaps of injuries as well... 
Oops..I'm hoping for a lot... 



Kl@w-24 said:


> To all Pool fans:
> 
> *www.chelsea.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=514058


Nice to see Chelsea fans taking this victory with such grace. Kudos.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> And I agree with you that Reina is not a good goalkeeper.


I am not saying he is bad goalkeeper. He is an excellent goalkeeper in terms of talent. However he has a tendency to bottle up in crunch games.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Giggs enjoying his PFA nomination.Anderson's expression makes this picture
> *img95.imageshack.us/img95/8079/vueltacuartosfinalligac.th.jpg


Be Tender!! 


deepak_cucek said:


> it was a very ordinary football from manu ..nothing special....


The atmosphere was quite hostile and Porto are no pushovers after already having 2 away goals in the bag. United had to be very careful and not gung-ho. Bottom line is United are in the semis and that what its important.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Oh yes, great goal! Just flew in, keeper didn't even know he would dare to shoot from there!!


Not a single United fan expected Ronaldo to take that shot from such a distance. I couldnt believe that ball went into the net for 5 seconds i nearly swallowed the almond withour chewing it  or maybe it was something as i was watching United's 1st match since October last year as my cablewallah finally fixed my line :hurray:




> *a biased Liverpool_Fan*
> Yeah, sure. Maybe this will be a blessing in diguise.
> Hopefully ManUre have an exceedingly difficult, physical and emotionally testing ecounter against Arsenal and then they lose the SF via penalties with Ronaldo missing it (and Rooney being sent off)
> And heaps of injuries as well...
> Oops..I'm hoping for a lot...


Abey tu kuch zyaada hi _khayaali pulao_ bana raha hai.
Cooking classes join karle!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2009)

> *a biased Liverpool_Fan*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Abey tu kuch zyaada hi _khayaali pulao_ bana raha hai.
> Cooking classes join karle!!!


Tujhe pata nahin...main aacchaa pulao bana leta hoon...
Tujhe chahiye toh khila doonga...
Aur apne ManUre ka shirt bhi le aaiyo, kitchen ki safai bhi ko karni hai...arrey nahi...woh to toilet saf karne ke liye behter hai...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2009)

^^

1-0 to Liverpool


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2009)

With the set-back of Kops going out of the competition which they claim to be theirs is really sad.
Post your address so that i can order some proper cleaning tools for the poor Kops fan and courier it  so that you along with your neighbours can wipe the rears of each other.

BTW why do you use 'kapda' to clean your toilet when one can use Harpic? 

Oh i forgot, you are the special fan of Liverpool Football Clubbe and its in their preamble not to think good of anyone but themselves. Lame!!!!

Stop 'jerking' every night and you might just get your wishes fulfilled.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> With the set-back of Kops going out of the competition which they claim to be theirs is really sad.


Eh...When did we claim the European Cup 2008-09 to be ours? 



> Post ur address so that i can order proper proper thing and courier it to you so that you along with your neighbours can wipe the rears of each other.


Kahin tu ManUre ke logo wala Comode seat to nahi bhej raha... Koi zarurat lahin hain....



> BTW why do you use 'kapda' to clean your toilet when one can use Harpic?


Yeah bring Harpic too. Don't forget Dettol as well. Would serve excellently since a ManUre shirt will bring...even more filth...



> Oh i forgot, you are the special fan of Liverpool Football Clubbe and its in their preamble not to think good of anyone but themselves. Lame!!!!
> Stop 'jerking' every night and you might just get your wishes fulfilled.


Man!!! Leg-pulling opposing fans is FUN.    

Lagta hai tu zyada chid gaya. Apna address de, tujhe tissues mail kar dunga..phir mommy teri naak saaf kar degi...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2009)

^Remember the 'plastic' stuff?
The last line is not funny.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I meant no offense. 

And stop holding on your 'Plastic Comment'. Get over it.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 16, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeah, sure. Maybe this will be a blessing in diguise.
> Hopefully ManUre have an exceedingly difficult, physical and emotionally testing ecounter against Arsenal and then they lose the SF via penalties with Ronaldo missing it (and Rooney being sent off)
> And heaps of injuries as well...
> Oops..I'm hoping for a lot...



Too much thinking and hoping.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2009)

@Anurag: Did you research on that topic?
I have a feeling that Anurag will referee that SF match. So all the football fans, dont be surprised to see a donkey with a whistle in his mouth making a fool out of himself in that match.

Voodoo him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Yes. Why?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> @Anurag: Did you research on that topic?
> dont be surprised to see a donkey with a whistle in his mouth making a fool out of himself in that match.
> 
> Voodoo him.


What?John Terry refereeing the match?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2009)

> I have a feeling that Anurag will referee that SF match. So all the football fans, dont be surprised to see a donkey with a whistle in his mouth making a fool out of himself in that match.
> 
> Voodoo him.


Better still keep one of your faithful refrees in the SF and the final. You lot will have another Champions League Winners medal guaranteed.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2009)

^Did the referee decided 2008 CL FInal?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 16, 2009)

^Or the 1999 CL final?


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2009)

Cat got his tongue  or his fingers!!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2009)

niaaa niaaa niaaa.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 16, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> @Anurag: Did you research on that topic?
> I have a feeling that Anurag will referee that SF match. So all the football fans, dont be surprised to see a donkey with a whistle in his mouth making a fool out of himself in that match.



Eboue is gonna referee the match???  

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/Gallery-Emmanuel-Ebou--Ad-002.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 16, 2009)

ahem ahem..


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2009)

Eboue is a class RB.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 16, 2009)

BTW, Ronnie's wonder strike yesterday was measured to be shot at around 65mph.

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={83A644F4-1A7E-48B9-AF95-4605613A9A18}&newsid=6630834


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

rofl


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 16, 2009)

so we meet arsenal in the semis now..... all English semi .


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

ico said:


> Eboue is a class RB.


So isn't Terry a class CB?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2009)

That doesn't change the fact that he acts like a donkey.
Still better than the other money hungry-mobile phone and jermain jenas up his ass-cvnt in the Chelsea defense.I hope Eboue skins him.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Sh1t.The defensive injury crisis has become unreal
_Sagna and Gibbs doubts for Wembley_
Its not funny anymore


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 16, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> That doesn't change the fact that he acts like a donkey.
> Still better than the other money hungry-mobile phone and jermain jenas up his ass-cvnt in the Chelsea defense.I hope Eboue skins him.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...



Hahaaa!!! Cole-gate still infuriates the Gooners 

Praise be to the man who irritates the whole of North London


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't tell me Eboue ain't an a$$..!!
A.Cole, well, he is a bit of an idiot, but he is a good player, and one of the best left-backs in the world IMO. His presence will be sorely missed in our encounter against Barca. I can't imagine what nightmares Messi and Dani Alves can cause for us.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2009)

When is the schedule of the FA Cup Semis?
EDIT:
Ah! Tomorrow Arsenal v Chelsea and Sunday ManUre v Everton


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2009)

^Which channel?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I think it's Pix. 

Ah well. Live Text FTW!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ You can surely find good streams over here: www.myp2p.eu


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 17, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> I think it's Pix.


 
And at what time?


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 17, 2009)

Live text for me.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2009)

PIX : Semi Finals	18th Apr, 09:45 pm	(IST) Arsenal v Chelsea 
PIX : Semi Finals	19th Apr, 08:30 pm	(IST) Manchester United v Everton


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Did the referee decided 2008 CL FInal?


LOL that was really decided by John Terry


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2009)

^That query was in response to Liverpool_Fan's request to hire a referee for United in  SF  of CL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2009)

Just pointing out some connections between donkeys and terry


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2009)

^Terry is a class defender


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ Refer to the post #6520.Arseblogger thinks along the same lines 


			
				Arseblogger said:
			
		

> [Chelsea] have a squad full of top class players (and, let it not go unsaid, top class cvnts too)


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 17, 2009)

Enough is ze enough. We shall beat ze Gooners and zey will shut up zeir big mouths.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2009)

Only good thread on redcafe.
*www.redcafe.net/f15/john-terry-photoshopped-204353/


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 17, 2009)

Ronaldo would look better in those images...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*blog.wired.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/03/21/f1875d415a933d3b9673519163ed28c0o.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd love it if Ashley Cole scored the winning goal against Le Arse in the semi-final! North London would go up in flames!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2009)

Cashley cole vs. Walcott and Eboue.I sense some pwnage there.
*www.oleole.com/media/main/images/blogs/images/group1/subgrp144/ahhh-eboue-in-the-ti_36143.jpg
Up there with Drogba and Lampard vs. Silvestre


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2009)

Senderos must be thanking his lucky stars!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2009)

Too bad we can't call him from Milan or even Traore from Pompey,we are desperate for some defenders atm.Even Senderos is more reliable than tweety as CB.


----------



## hullap (Apr 17, 2009)

pix 
lemme call the cable wala.


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 17, 2009)

ok wat do you think about tomorrow's encounter FA Cup chelsea vs arsenal ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2009)

To be honest-Afraid of Dogba and Lampard ripping apart the 3rd choice defense 
but we are The Arsenal,Arsenal FC,by far the greatest team the world has ever seen


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

bashphoenux said:


> ok wat do you think about tomorrow's encounter FA Cup chelsea vs arsenal ??



Chelsea are strong favourites particularly since they would be buoyed after the CL encounter and the fact that Arsenal have lost too many players due to injuries but you can never underestimate Arsenal. I hope Arsenal go through.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 18, 2009)

/*ah feels so good to be back online*/


Yay ! united got through...phewwwww ! 


and if Arsenal and Man U go through to the FA finals, then it would mean too many Arsenal - Man U matches in the months ahead...[2 CL ties, 1 PL, 1 FA final]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

I hope it isn't a ManUre V Arsenal final. The last time that final occurred (in 2005), it was probably the MOST boring football game I ever watched.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 18, 2009)

^Watch some Serie A matches and you will understand what boring means


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I know.

But for a Cup final particualrly between top sides there are huge expectations, particularly when those two team palyed in such a classic FA Cup SF in 1999.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 18, 2009)

hey pool_fan... the pool charge in the CL came to an end and only PL hopes remain...

is it good or bad for LFC ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

Bad. 
The Champions League rather helped us to gain upper hand throughout this season. For instance our great form began with the thumping of Real Madrid in Round of 16.
But then maybe since we are playing lesser games than ManU and Chelsea, with their engagements in the CL, ManU might just get distracted and we may just capitalize on that.
After all each of the six matches in the PL is do or die for our season now.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 18, 2009)

^ eh whats your priority ? The PL or the CL

i know all  big teams will want to win lots of silverware but they do have a soft corner for that elusive piece of silverware ... Eg : Roman would prefer his CFC to win the CL so much more than his team winning the PL

so what would you lot weigh more ? the PL or the CL ?

from what I've observed, Pool might prefer to win the PL .. so with them out of the CL it should be good news as there will be those many less games to play and gives them that much more time to heal some injuries etc..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

If there is one trophy we have to choose winning, it has to be the Premiership title. It has proved elusive for 19 long years now and the fact that ManU are right on track to equal our 18 league title record, even more compounds our desire to win the PL.
Well maybe just maybe exiting from CL will help. I guess Benitez will not have to take off Torres or Gerrard early in the game. 
I guess ManU are playing minimum 10 games (maximum 12) and we are playing only 6, so well that can be helpful...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

StevieG set to miss Arsenal tie: 
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/apr/18/steven-gerrard-liverpool-arsenal-premier-league

Well I guess it's all upto Alonso to take the responsibility.

Now look who's cracking up: 
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/a...-sir-alex-ferguson-sam-allardyce-rafa-benitez


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Abidal glad to be back*

Last Saturday he was given the green light from Club doctors to return to action after a month and a half injury layoff. Three days later he played the 90 minutes of the CL match against Bayern Munich. A great way to build confidence.

*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/english/noticies/futbol/temporada08-09/04/n090416104497.html
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
FC Barcelona have played the most games in the Spanish top flight this season as they have continued to pursue their ambition of winning a unique treble.

  				  				  				   				    						 What could appear to be a huge obstacle though, has only added to the sense of achievement at the club as the team have maintained their form as the league’s best side by using no less tan 25 players, 19 of whom have played 1,300 minutes.  

*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/english/noticies/futbol/temporada08-09/04/n090417104503.html


----------



## Rahim (Apr 18, 2009)

^Dont disturb Anurag as he is taking cooking classes  and has promised to cook _khayali pulao_ to all non-kop fans.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Now look who's cracking up:
> *www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/a...-sir-alex-ferguson-sam-allardyce-rafa-benitez


Well, Benitez DID make a gesture and it looked like he was saying that Blackburn's game was over. It was almost as if Benitez were saying- "Pwned! Game over!".


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

beta testing said:


> Well, Benitez DID make a gesture and it looked like he was saying that Blackburn's game was over. It was almost as if Benitez were saying- "Pwned! Game over!".


No The gesture didn't mean to meant that it meant:



> Benítez instructed Alonso and Emiliano Insúa to take a short free-kick and attack the Blackburn full-back, Keith Andrews, two versus one. Instead, Alonso whipped in a long ball that Fernando Torres headed beyond Paul Robinson and the Liverpool manager responded with a gesture to his players that apparently loosely translated as: "You were right. What do I know?"



Look at the clip again. Benitez was smiling. How could that smile mean as gesture of PWNing Sam. 

And why Sam would make much of this one week after the incident? And why all of the sudden Funguson comes out and them bring out Benitez old quote of calling "Everton a small club". 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_rahim said:


> ^Dont disturb Anurag as he is taking cooking classes  and has promised to cook _khayali pulao_ to all non-kop fans.


Tu phir shuru ho gaya...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 18, 2009)

^The gesture was lame but these managers(Big Sam & Sir Alex) are making too much noise with it.
But one has to consider that it was too early to say the match is over. Benitez is a chicken who always think about the next match. Nobody can change him.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't know for sure what he meant by that gesture, so I won't comment any further. I think Ferguson is just playing some mind games with Benitez, using Allardyce.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 18, 2009)

^Are you blind or incapable of understanding what he did?(Take this comment lightly).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^The gesture was lame but these managers(Big Sam & Sir Alex) are making too much noise with it.
> But one has to consider that it was too early to say the match is over. Benitez is a chicken who always think about the next match. Nobody can change him.


Are you sure it was gesture to say Match over? Do you honestly think Benitez of all people who's team are known for great comebacks would make such a foolish assumption?
And if he had considered match over..why didn't he take off Torres, Alonso, and Mascherano?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2009)

If Rafa really meant that by the gesture I love him  more so for doing it against the fat walrus.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2009)

Eboue the monster unleashed on Wayne Bridge.Drogba looking in fear.
*i41.tinypic.com/fkmhlf.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

If Drogba wasn't being held back by that guy, he would've pwnd the **** out of Eboue.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol?Look at his expression.
Good news for Chelsea-Sagna is definitely out for this game and Gibbs is struggling to get fit
And Cech will probably be at his best after all the flak he has received.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

w00t. Arsenal 1-0 Chelsea


----------



## red_devil (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea playing a full strength 11 in the Semis...guess they don't wanna rest players for CL and PL [ ...also may just be happy to get to the finals of FA instead of CL..]
.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
its 1-1  now


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Chelsea playing a full strength 11 in the Semis...guess they don't wanna rest players for CL and PL [ ...also may just be happy to get to the finals of FA instead of CL..]
> .


You can hope for it. But surely do you _really_ believe it?
I'm pretty sure Arsene would have sights in zat elusive trophy.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 18, 2009)

1-1 (malouuuuuda!!!) 

And Anelka just hit the post!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2009)

IMHO thats the worst lineup we could have started.Arsh and Song were thought to be the 2 key men to beat Chelsea,both are on the bench for some reason.Defense is crying for Song.


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2009)

^^ Agreed. I was also thinking the same. Time for making substitutes Arsene.

Song is turning into a beast these days and I've noticed the teaming failing many times with 4-4-2. When Arshavin comes in, we'll roughly play 4-2-3-1 and thats more like it IMO.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2009)

We have to hang around till ~65 mins.That's when we make tactical changes


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha I LOLd at Eboue's run


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2009)

No sign of subs,sh1t
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ARSH COMING


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2009)

ah


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

What a poor combination of defending and goalkeeping by Arsenal...


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

Drogbaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2009)

We lost.  Congrats to Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2009)

Fair play Chelsea,obviously took an advantage of our defensive frailties but credit to them


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

Arsenal knocked out.
Chelsea go through.

Again goalkeeping error does the job for Chelsea.

Congratulations to Guus. He has achieved so much in such a short time. Wow!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 18, 2009)

Fabianski was shaky right from the off!! Good game! 

The Drog is back! 8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2009)

Disappointed with some players,Denilson was a passenger and Ade didn't look like he gave 2 sh1ts.
and I exactly know how that kid feels


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Dont be sad.  You lot still have the CL to play for.


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2009)

Eboue -- Toure -- Silvestre -- Gibbs
----------Song-----Denilson--------
Walcott------Frabregas-----Arshavin
--------------Eduardo--------------


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 18, 2009)

> 1947 was the last time we beat Arsenal in the FA Cup. 62 years! 12 games, 11 losses!



Yep.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

Malouda too was looking confident. Great game in the end.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 19, 2009)

Some good news to Arsenal fans:
West Ham 1-1 Villa 

You lot have CL guaranteed next year.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 19, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I exactly know how that kid feels


it will take a lot of ice cream to cheer him up..i felt bad for that kid


----------



## red_devil (Apr 19, 2009)

oh well Chelsea have avoided a string of Arsenal vs Man U matches [assuming united beat Everton tomorrow] 


anyways, tonights PL results:


> * Aston Villa 1 - 1 West Ham*
> 
> Middlesbrough 0 - 0 Fulham
> 
> ...



Villa result means that there is a huge huge gap between them and Arsenal in their fight for the 4th spot...might be reason enough for Arsene to give his kids a run in the PL and give some rest to some of his 'fragile' stars...


----------



## iinfi (Apr 19, 2009)

for the result....
why did Ballack start ahead of obi mikel again??... only reason cud be ... Mikel has had a quarrel with Hiddink.... Obi is 2-3 times better player than Ballack at this point. Ballack's days are over.... 

more worrisome fact is... cech is no where close to his normal form ... even tdy he had a bad game ... he wasn't troubled often thanks to Arsene's horrible team selection and comical display.
more often than not Cech was saved by excellent defending by JT and Alex.
If Cech doesnt get back to his best form ... its game set n match for Barca


----------



## red_devil (Apr 19, 2009)

^ you are possibly the loudest Ballack hater among the Chelsea supporters...


----------



## iinfi (Apr 19, 2009)

u tell me .. i may be wrong .. he is plays horrible football ... tdy it didnt look that bad as arsenal were not playing good football ..
did u watch both legs of the CL .. chelsea v.s liverpool ?
he was one to the best n most feared players in Europe once... and even after coming to Chelsea there were several occasions when he played better than Lamps. Off late when he is not playing well ... i wonder aloud why is he even in the squad? when there is a better player rotting ... if Obi leaves in summer ... (&*^&^%^ with Hiddink


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 19, 2009)

Poor Ballack. Hated by Leverkusen fans for "scoring" that own goal and then joining Bayern.
Then hated by Bayern fans for rejecting them and moving on a free transfer to Chelsea.
Now hated by Chelsea fans too.

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


iinfi said:


> (&*^&^%^ with Hiddink


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 19, 2009)

It's not like he's hated. When there are other players who are capable of playing better, they should get a chance to play.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 19, 2009)

Barcelona won 1-0 against getafe..with a goal from,who else..Messidona!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 19, 2009)

Wolverhampton Wanderers secure promotion to the PL while Charlton get relegated to League 1.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2383922.ece


----------



## iinfi (Apr 19, 2009)

if i remember rightly couple of seasons back they had bought marcus and darren bent n people thought they wud get to europe .. now they are in league 1... huh ...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 19, 2009)

Cech was a bundle of nerves ,so was Fabianski. Its time players who are better should be given a chance ahead of the big name non-performer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 19, 2009)

@iinfi Ya,surprised myself how quickly they have fallen.Southampton are also close to relegation.

Thinking about the match(I don't remember anything after the first goal,it was so poor)
Arsene should take the responsibility here.Wrong team selection and poor substitutions cost us the game more than the injuries..Were Arsh and Song rested for our title challenge? No one expected such tactical naivety from Wenger
The game was gone already when the lineup was announced and most of us knew it
Shocking really.

Gibbs and Walcott Men of the match for Arsenal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Charlton are following the Leeds path and so are Southampton. Leicester City have already done that.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 20, 2009)

United lost to Everton


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> United lost to Everton


  exciting match though!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 20, 2009)

So the Quintuple dream is officially over!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> United lost to Everton



 Ah well! Congrats to Everton though. But why did not SAF field a near full strength squad?...No Ronaldo, Rooney, Carrick, Scholes in the starting lineup.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Kl@w-24 said:


> So the Quintuple dream is officially over!



I read somewhere that SAF never claimed the quintuple. It was all the hype created by the media. It would have been nice though, with 5 trophies in one season. All dreams can still fall apart with a couple of bad days in the EPL and the UCL semi-finals.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 20, 2009)

digitized said:


> Ah well! Congrats to Everton though. But why did not SAF field a near full strength squad?...No Ronaldo, Rooney, Carrick, Scholes in the starting lineup.



I think he wanted to remain 3 steps ahead of Arsenal..4 in this case..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 20, 2009)

The Official Dmitar Berbatov Scapegoating Thread (please put it all in one thread)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^It's high time Berbatov be sold in the next transfer window. This is not expected from a 30 million pound striker....a string of consistent mediocre performances.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The Official Dmitar Berbatov Scapegoating Thread (please put it all in one thread)
> 
> *i49.photobucket.com/albums/f258/CrabMan365/21o4rjs.gif



Another thread from Redcafe, see this:



United to sign Kaka, Ribery if Ronaldo leaves for Madrid.

*www.redcafe.net/f9/notw-utd-sign-kaka-ribery-valencia-244543/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 20, 2009)

No thanks,I prefer to stay away from that site


----------



## tuxybuzz (Apr 20, 2009)

^^what an avtar..roflmao..


----------



## red_devil (Apr 20, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.redcafe.net/f6/official-dmitar-berbatov-scapegoating-thread-please-put-all-one-thread-244605/
> 
> *i49.photobucket.com/albums/f258/CrabMan365/21o4rjs.gif




LOL !!! FERGIE Fergie fergie !!! 


looks good for another decade of being manager of MUFC


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 20, 2009)

lmao Eboue wearin a tuxedo..!! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Eboue loves huggin his teddy..!! 

*thesportboys.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/eboue-teddy.jpg


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^Is he Mr.Bean in disguise with his teddy?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 20, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.redcafe.net/f6/official-dmitar-berbatov-scapegoating-thread-please-put-all-one-thread-244605/
> *i49.photobucket.com/albums/f258/CrabMan365/21o4rjs.gif




He looks like a conductor in a concert!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 20, 2009)

Fergie should take the blame and with that starting 11 showed the lack of respect given to Everton FC.
God always shows the earth to arrogant souls 
Berbatov was so lazy in his stance & Anderson is a wild boar, not fit for United. I wasted my 2 precious hours for this crap of a performance. I admired how Everton worked and showed the door to this arrogant United lot, even though i support them.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ze shootout:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsnI9InvJww

For those who missed it!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 20, 2009)

I think Fergiescum is not to be blamed totally. ManUre have played in so many matches and he had to rest his players with the League in mind as well.

BTW Good performance Everton. Very good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 20, 2009)

digitized said:


> ^^^Is he Mr.Bean in disguise with his teddy?


No that is Gallas
*1.bp.blogspot.com/_6iX00OoqJz0/SO2zc0X-5CI/AAAAAAAAEZk/BYqT-DNIqfw/s400/gallas+bean.jpg
*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football...back-at-Mr-Bean-jibes-from-Jerome-Rothen.html

Eboue at Gilberto's
*www.jillyjamjar.com/images/gs1.jpg
"filthy"


----------



## red_devil (Apr 20, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Fergie should take the blame and with that starting 11 showed the lack of respect given to Everton FC.
> God always shows the earth to arrogant souls
> Berbatov was so lazy in his stance & Anderson is a wild boar, not fit for United. I wasted my 2 precious hours for this crap of a performance. I admired how Everton worked and showed the door to this arrogant United lot, even though i support them.




Fergie had to rest his players ! how much can the players take ?

and honestly, any United fan would want his team to win any trophy that comes the teams way but then deep down inside, we'd much rather win the PL and CL than FA.

btw, you wasted 2 hours and I wasted my precious bandwidth (along with the time) 

and yes Berbatov was lazy to take his penalty...he tried to be uber cool and ended being a joke .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice gesture Everton. 

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/7484/villaawayhillsboroughfl.jpg
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/4466/2010x.jpg
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/237/200mur.jpg
Images Courtesy: thisisanfield.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 20, 2009)

RVP and Ade to miss Anfield trip 
We will be lucky to get a draw with only Bendtner upfront and Silvestre taking on Torres


----------



## red_devil (Apr 20, 2009)

^ thats too bad  

bendtner can't score....silvestre can't defend...hope you guys draw


----------



## Rahim (Apr 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Fergie had to rest his players ! how much can the players take ?
> 
> and honestly, any United fan would want his team to win any trophy that comes the teams way but then deep down inside, we'd much rather win the PL and CL than FA.
> 
> ...



This was not the match to give rest to almost the whole squad barring Vidic and his baby Rio. So the argument about resting doesnt hold any water. Why is Fergie behaving like Rafa  If FA Cup is not important then they should have bowed out in earlier rounds itself by fielding 14 year olds. 
Remember FA Cup, BPL and UCL  = The Treble.

It was more of over-confidence on the part of Fergie and that spurned on Everton to teach United a lesson. Infact the deserving team advanced no doubt. 
Why  peole hide  from critism and not face it like a man

Just tell me how many killer passes did "Wild Boar"Anderson made? He is probabaly the most arrogant of the lot in United's mid-field. Tevez was his usual self: a head-less chicken. Look at his face and its clearly written his heart is not at United. Send him back to Argentine or Bolivia for that matter!!  Foster has been raved by natives and coach but i dont find anything special in him. He is as good as Fabianksi.
Berbatov came on and did nothing. Most of the time he was playing in the 'hole'. The less i talk about his penalty the better.
I dont remember United making a clear enough opening. Only 2 youngsters were playing puposefully while the rest was going through the emotions or was that motion.
Rafael & Fabio were busy giving needless fouls. I didnt saw anyone of these two over-lapping and giving crosses.
I could justify choosing this playing 11 against Championship sides but a strong, no-nonsense Everton would rape them,oops, rip them apart 
There is a way of bowing out of a competition. Just look at Liverpool.
This rant could go on and on.

Moral: Stop making excuses Fergie and United fans.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sagna is back in the squad, I hope Eduardo will also play. btw  Fabianski ka Birthday tha 18th ko.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 20, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No that is Gallas
> *1.bp.blogspot.com/_6iX00OoqJz0/SO2zc0X-5CI/AAAAAAAAEZk/BYqT-DNIqfw/s400/gallas+bean.jpg
> *www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football...back-at-Mr-Bean-jibes-from-Jerome-Rothen.html


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 21, 2009)

barca to play against sevilla day after tomorrow in la liga.....toughest part of the season for us now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Foster has been raved by natives and coach but i dont find anything special in him. He is as good as Fabianksi.


Actually Fabianski is a very good keeper.His natural reflexes are superb and he kept us in the tie against Villarreal away.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

The Berbatov Scapegoating thread is EPIC.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 21, 2009)

^Berbatov will probably read the thread and say- "niaaaaaaaaa wtf that is pedal"


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ He'll say, "niaaaaa wtf koeto e pedal"


----------



## Rahim (Apr 21, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Actually Fabianski is a very good keeper.His natural reflexes are superb and he kept us in the tie against Villarreal away.



Then gave a poor performance against Chelsea & Drogba  Remember anything?


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 21, 2009)

wat are your predictions for today's match ? Arsenal Vs Liverpool ?
i say liverpool 1,arsenal 1 draw


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 21, 2009)

bashphoenux said:


> wat are your predictions for today's match ? Arsenal Vs Liverpool ?
> i say liverpool 1,arsenal 1 draw



A draw would perfectly suit us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2009)

2-1 to Le Arse!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Then gave a poor performance against Chelsea & Drogba  Remember anything?


Because he was probably given the role of a sweeper to clear the mess created by Silvestre.He was coming out of his box since the first minute to bail out Silvestre's ass and Drogba punishes you for the slightest of misjudgements.

Anyway,you can't judge GKs from one game.Even David Seamen fu*d up sometimes.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 21, 2009)

digitized said:


> A draw would perfectly suit us.




I'd like to see Le Arse win....a draw will only give pool a point and I'd rather have Arsenal get 3 points ..

that said with Bendtner up front I can't see Arsenal winning ... [unless we get to see some arse-shavin magic  ]

btw, is he fit ? Arshavin i mean


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2009)

Pool are without Gerrard, which means Torres is only half as potent. Le Arse should nick it if Arshavin and Song play. After all, they were rested for this match.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2009)

Against Pool-

                           .................Song 
Walcott      Fabregas      Nasri
                        ..............Arshavin
..........Bendtner                 

4-1-3-1-1. 4-4-2 with Eduardo replacing Nasri will be good too.Most importantly-BENCH D&D.Completely useless in the midfield against Chelsea...as expected 

0-2 to the Arsenal.Come on you red *******s channel the spirit of '89.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2009)

> For it seems yesterday club telly channel MUTV received hundreds of calls from Manchester United fans with smacked arses for faces, whining on like toddlers who didn't quite make it to their Special Pot in time. They're upset that their club are now only in contention for the league and European Cup, having already won two trophies this season, and have decided to round on Berbatov for having the sheer gall to attempt a piece of skill, but fail to execute it exactly as he would have wished. Sometimes he must wonder why he bothers.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2009)

A victory for Liverpool, ANY way by ANY margin, would be great.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2009)

Most probable way is the referee way.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2009)

Meh... 

And no I dont want that way. I want to win fair and square.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 21, 2009)

was very bored so wandered into an Arsenal forum and found this :



			
				one arsenal fan(someone with username pires7) said:
			
		

> I want us to lose this, every arsenal fan should. Why? Because if we lose, it will keep the pressure on man utd for the EPL title race, and they will not be able to concentrate fully on the CL games with us, as they cant rest players for EPL games etc..



and another 100 more agree with his thought ... sample this :



> Pires7 makes a good point. I want Man Utd to feel the pressure. If we beat Liverpool it will ease some pressure of them and they can start to relax and play their stuff.
> 
> I couldn't careless about todays result.



such are the Le Arse 'fans' over at their forum...

now what do the Arsenal fans here on TDF say about this 'logic' ?/


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ well, if I go to any Man Utd fan forum, I can easily quote even more illogical things than this.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 21, 2009)

ico said:


> ^^ well, if I go to any Man Utd fan forum, I can easily quote even more illogical things than this.


it would be fun to read
 more !!..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2009)

Well its not completely illogical.The Liverpool game is more or less pointless compared to the CL.
However its not like they will not celebrate if we win.

btw. I agree with ico.Redcafe stinks of burnt plastic after a ManUre defeat/draw.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.redcafe.net/f6/rafael-arsenal-scout-wanted-tap-me-up-240281/

Find more moronic sh1t there in Fabregas spit case thread.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2009)

Arsenal line up

Fabianski, Sagna, Touré, Silvestre, Gibbs, Nasri, *Denilson*, Fabregas, Song, Arshavin and Bendtner
AAAAAAAAH.Free rape for Alonso and company.
Atleast Sagna is back.Looking forward to a good game with Howard Webb acting fair for once.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal line up
> 
> Fabianski, Sagna, Touré, Silvestre, Gibbs, Nasri, *Denilson*, Fabregas, Song, Arshavin and Bendtner
> AAAAAAAAH.Free rape for Alonso and company.
> Atleast Sagna is back.Looking forward to a good game with Howard Webb acting fair for once.


We'll be playing 4-2-3-1 and to be frank, I like this formation.

Sagna -- Toure -- Silvestre -- Gibbs
----------Song-----Denilson--------
Nasri ----- Frabregas ----- Arshavin
------------- Bendtner -------------

Playing Denilson in 4-4-2 is not good, but he does a great job in 4-2-3-1 with Song.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Denilson!! Mascherano will kick lumps out of him!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

^^Hmm,usually I would like Fab with Song.A bit deeper suits Fab's creative role but since Denilson does pretty much nothing but pass sideways IMO,Cesc is better ahead of him.

Thats my problem with Denilson,he does not let Fab play his game.Hoping to see both perform good.

Edit: Sh1t.Cesc is playing in AM role again.We got owned against Wigan and Villarreal first halves when he was given that position.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Chelsea land Austrian starlet



> Chelsea have completed a deal for Austrian starlet Phillip Prosenik.
> 
> The 16-year-old striker was being tracked by a host of clubs including AC Milan, Juventus, Roma and Bayern Munich.
> 
> ...



He will probably play for a couple of years in the youth team and if he lives up to the hype, he could make the grade at Chelsea!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

Btw. Unlike the Chelsea game I am feeling a bit positive.COME ON DENILSON


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

Our away kits look great at anfield.89 Ftw.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

1-0 TO THE ARSENAL
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Fabianski is as fantastic as Denilson is pathetic.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

Fabianski was good.

I hope Denilson plays good in teh 2nd half.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

LOL!! Arshavin was hardly involved in the game until he scored! 

Keep defending like that and Le Arse will be stuffed. Pool will come out all guns blazing in the second half!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't forget we have Walcott,Eddy and Le Clown on the bench.They can destroy tired legs with their pace.
I hope Denilson is subbed at HT,we are playing with 10 men


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Pool don't need to do anything different to what they did in the 1st half. But Arsenal will need to shore up their defense coz Lukasz won't be "Fab" (pardon ze pun) for the whole game! 

Still, hoping for a French win against Spain! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
LOL!!! 1-1!!  

Great pass by Sagna to Kuyt, and very generous of the Arsenal defense to allow Kuyt 2 chances to get the ball to Torres!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

2-1 to Pool!!

Defense shredded to pieces. Told you so.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

To be honest, Liverpool deserved the goals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank God Denilson is subbed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Goodness me!!! WHAT A GOAL!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

Arshavinnniaaaaa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't believe we have such a player after watching the likes of D&D


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Arshavin seems to pop up only to score a goal in this game!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

Arshavinnniiaaa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmm... Arshavin hattrick!!!!!!!!!!!!!! APPLAUSE!!!! APPLAUSE!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

MOTHERFUKIN YES.WHY IS HE GIVEN A CONTRACT FOR JUST 3 YEARS


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

FROM RUSSIA WITH LOVE!! I SMELL A CONSPIRACY!!  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
TORREEEEEEESSSS!!!!! 3-3!!

GREAT GAME!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

F*ck off 3-3

Suddenly I am scared we don't have Arsha in CL D&D in midfield?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Bwaaaahahahaaaaa!!! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Those kids better hold on or score another! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
LOL at the comical defending by Le Arse!!! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
They are just bending over to get their collective arses f*cked by Pool!  

Is it so f*ckin' difficult to just clear the ball??


----------



## red_devil (Apr 22, 2009)

great game 

atleast hope the result stays this way (or better yet hope Arshavin scores again)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a feeling Pool will score again... Hope I'm wrong, though!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

I am on the verge of tears.4 fking goals wtf


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

ARSHAAAAVIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!! 4!!!!!

3-4!!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

Hahahaha Arshavinniaaa


----------



## red_devil (Apr 22, 2009)

ARSHAVINNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


4 FCUKING GOALS !!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

RUSSIAN CONNECTION!! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
LMAO!!!! 4-4!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

F*ck off.Where did those 5 mins come from


----------



## red_devil (Apr 22, 2009)

4-4 !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

F*cking refs suck their balls all the time


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Finally it's over!!!

4-4!!

Another classic! 

I don't care who Arshavin plays for, he's a brilliant player!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

F*ck the officials.Wenger should sort out the clowns in the defense somehow

Arshavin is the new Arsenal legend.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 22, 2009)

pool somehow manage to draw after getting raped 4 times by arshavin !! 

great game to watch !


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

We got pwned by Liverpool & Reina got pwned by Arshavin.  So, we both deserve 1-1 points each.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 22, 2009)

live text from The Sun :



> 93' GOAAAAL!!!!
> Incredible. Not one, but two stoppage time goals, this time from Yossi Benayoun. *Perhaps it's not United's title after all.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

Arshavin must be furious.He had his best game in this shirt and the defense manages to blow away all his 4 goals
Only if we have 4 of our backline back 

Arshavin can't play against United


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 22, 2009)

what a match!!! 4-4 one things for sure Arshavin and Torres are not from planet earth!!!great exciting game but not as exciting as madrid vs gatefe!!(though madrid won)


----------



## red_devil (Apr 22, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arshavin can't play against United




why ?? why ? would've loved to seem him up against Rio and Vida


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

Torres scored 2 against a comical defense.Arsha banged 4 while we were getting pounded.
Arsenal defense got raped by Pool.
Pool defense got raped by Arsha.
Denilson got raped by everyone.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

*I can seriously defend better than any damned Silvestre/Gallas/Toure/Djourou and this is not a joke. *


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

red_devil said:


> why ?? why ? would've loved to seem him up against Rio and Vida


Stupid Cup tied sh1t


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 22, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Torres scored 2 against a comical defense.Arsha banged 4 while we were getting pounded.
> Arsenal defense got raped by Pool.
> Pool defense got raped by Arsha.
> Denilson got raped by everyone.



 now we can say only adults should watch it!!


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

Liverpool 4-4 Arshavin.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 22, 2009)

arsenal should play nasri as a defender..it could have been more than what it is


----------



## red_devil (Apr 22, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Stupid Cup tied sh1t



aye ! we still have a league game to go....lets hope arshavin and all the first team players on both sides are fit enough  

and on  the CL front, hope this current defense plays against us


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

^^We will go with the same defense.Rest are long term injuries.
The only way to improve it is play Song as CB,but this brings in Dumb and Dumber in midfield and we will be even more exposed.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

Nothing better than a Tottenham fan praising Arshavin. 

lol, we got the better of Arshavin & Pavlyuchencko.... 

For 15.5m pounds Arshavin has surely been a bargain..!!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 22, 2009)

^ LOL !! dumb and dumber !!

you are excellent when it comes to name calling !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

We also got the better of Vela and Dos Santos(who?) 
However the Arshavin deal makes the Berbatov situation even funnier


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

^^^ hahahhaha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ LOL !! dumb and dumber !!
> 
> you are excellent when it comes to name calling !


Not started by me of course,this 'nickname' for Diaby and Denilson is really catching on these days.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

hmmm Wenger should now offload a couple of players and get in a CB & a DM.

After Arshavin, our best players were Song & Nasri.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2009)

Man how did we concede FOUR goals. 
This is really worrying. 

If ManU win both the additional games in hand, they'll be six points in lead. 

Awful defending really. Anyway credit to Arsenal and particularly Arshavin, they played vey well in spite of the fact they didn't really need to.
Hopefully Arshavin plays the same way against ManU as well. 

BTW Any explanation why Wenger didn't play him against the Chavs and unleashed him against us?


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Man how did we concede FOUR goals.
> This is really worrying.
> 
> If ManU win both the additional games in hand, they'll be six points in lead.


Reina got pwned by Arshavin.  As simple as that.  Arshavin was clinical. Whenever he got the chance, he took it.

BTW, do you agree on 7 minutes of extra time? hmmm, that refree had also red carded Adebayor last time.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Dunno. Only read reports.
But looking at stats, Liverpool had 14 shots while Arsenal had 4, I guess he had to be clinical.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> BTW Any explanation why Wenger didn't play him against the Chavs and unleashed him against us?


Poor tactical decision IMHO.  May be Wenger was trying to oversmart Hiddink.

Even when he was brought into the game against Chelsea, it was very late and he was not able to make any impact to the game.



Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Dunno. Only read reports.
> But looking at stats, Liverpool had 14 shots while Arsenal had 4, I guess he had to be clinical.


To be honest, Liverpool ran over our defense and raped the whole team. It was Arshavin who actually saved our arse  in the game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2009)

I guess "tactical" strategy might be the only explanation. I mean he couldn't be rested nor preserved for UCL since he's cup tied. 

Got to say that Benayoun has really shown excellence.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> To be honest, Liverpool ran over our defense and raped the whole team. It was Arshavin who actually saved our arse  in the game.


LOL! Apparently there was really silly mistakes by our players really gifted at least 2 goals to Arshavin. 
Hopefully we'll preserve our attacking performance and win the last 5 games.

ManUre need only 17 more points to win the league (out of possible 21), I guess they have everything right to win the league now. It's only theirs to lose now.

BTW I think it would have been better even for Arsenal, if we had won this game. I feel this draw would ease Fergiescum a bit and he might get a chance to rest his players and then unleash them against you lot in the UCL.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> LOL! Apparently there was really silly mistakes by our players really gifted at least 2 goals to Arshavin.
> Hopefully we'll preserve our attacking performance and win the last 5 games.


Our defense was horrible. 

Moreover, Arshavin may have had touched the ball just 4 times in the whole game. lol. But he looked like scoring every time. Liverpool had seriously pwned us big time. The only players I could see playing other than him were Song & Nasri.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmm...You lot really need to pick yourself then. There are 3 games against ManUre which I want you lot to win, particularly the third one.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> BTW I think it would have been better even for Arsenal, if we had won this game. I feel this draw would ease Fergiescum a bit and he might get a chance to rest his players and then unleash them against you lot in the UCL.


Yup, it may have been better.

Some of the Arsenal fans were also saying the same thing, and laal_rakshas  calls this 'illogical'. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Hmm...You lot really need to pick yourself then. There are 3 games against ManUre which I want you lot to win, particularly the third one.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2009)

I wonder how many have scored FOUR at anfield and that too at their Anfield debut. I wouldn't be surprised if Arshavin is the first one.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ Well, this match was the 'baap' of even the Chelsea vs Liverpool match and you missed it!!!

BTW, Julio Baptista has scored 4 @ Anfield in the Carling Cup a couple of seasons back and the match was won by Arsenal 6-3.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2009)

^ ^ 
Got to regret it. 
Will watch the replay with the first chance I get.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 22, 2009)

Arshavin scoring fourrrrrr 
Can United beat Pompey today


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2009)

I watched the replay of Bendtner's disallowed goal. It was a close call and he looked on-side to me.  Many people are also saying the same thing.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Apr 22, 2009)

Giv Arshavin, nasri's mask & shirt; And play him in UCL.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

Liverpool were mugged!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

ruturaj3 said:


> Giv Arshavin, nasri's mask & shirt; And play him in UCL.


Give him a D/D mask.United will be anticipating a free f*ckfest with them in midfield(especially Ronaldo )
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Btw.Credit to Benayoun,he steps up in every big game.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 22, 2009)

Benayoun's biggest strength is that no team considers him a threat and *thats* where he pawns them 

Arshavin!!!!! Arshavin!!!!! Arshavin!!!! Hurray........


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2009)

> If it makes you play football like that, I'm going to Shave my Arse too....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

What must Arsh be thinking while playing with D&D,Eboue,SILVESTRE etc.
Come on Arsene,get Yaya and Chelliani in Summer an sell Sivestre back to manks

Fabianski blames himself for FA cup defeat.


> "After the weekend, I was really feeling down.  "I know that it was mostly because of me that we did not qualify for the FA  Cup final.
> "When you are honest and look with honest eyes on that, you can say it.
> "Every day I had been waking up with the game still in my mind, so it was not  easy.
> "When the season is finished, maybe I will clear it out from my mind.
> ...


Source: The Sun
I like him even more for saying that.He said that even when Wenger and Silvestre fu*d up worse than him.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 22, 2009)

Who's D&D? Denilson & who?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2009)

Diaby.Massive talent but no footballing intelligence.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 22, 2009)

^ohhh and btw Diaby's role is somewhat similar to Krankjer of Portsmouth but Diaby havent performed at all. He is made to play as a winger which is so unjustified.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2009)

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/apr/22/celtic-premier-league

Interesting.  I wonder will this really happen!
But how can they accept playing in a second tier of English football? And wouldn't they lose CL qualification as well?

And will it be only Celtic and Rangers? 

If they do go ahead all scottish teams should be given the go as well IMO.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2009)

W00T Arsenal 4-0 Man city in FA youth cup semi after 30 mins.Pwn them kids


----------



## Rahim (Apr 23, 2009)

United are domination but they are bitten by Arsenal syndrome of scoring the perfect goal. Pompey may spoil it unless United scre a couple.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow Ronaldo is such a moaning tw@t.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 23, 2009)

BARCA WON AGAINST SEVILLA 4-0 the next game is against Valencia


----------



## red_devil (Apr 23, 2009)

^ reported that fcuking  spammer [fghi933]

anyways, United won 2-0 against Pompey. 


Chelsea drew 0-0 at home against Everton...if their FA cup finals also heads on a similar path, then i guess we know who the favorite on penalties is 

GUUS HIDDINK chucked in the towel last night and conceded the title to Manchester United.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 23, 2009)

That pretty much ends whatever title hopes we had. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


abyss88 said:


> BARCA WON AGAINST SEVILLA 4-0 the next game is against Valencia


That was a real entertainer. Iniesta was superb.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 23, 2009)

^ aap ka parichay   ? < are you  beta_testing ? >


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> That pretty much ends whatever title hopes we had.
> .



never expected chelsea to draw yesterday ....
well what can i say barca are doing great guns !! every match min 2 goals and most of the matches 4  i am really scared for chelsea !


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 23, 2009)

Letz get back to EPL:

Liverpool's a point behind, Manchester United still has a game in hand. 

Who are u fooling, Manchester United is gonna be the WINNER, AGAIN HA!


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2009)

^ Red plastic......


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 23, 2009)

through and through


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2009)

^ haha, you made my day.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 23, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ aap ka parichay   ? < are you  beta_testing ? >


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ Red plastic......





comp@ddict said:


> through and through



Yup, no doubt about that!  

So our title challenge is effectively over. Barring a miracle, 2nd is the highest we can hope for. No problem, there's always next season.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 23, 2009)

^Angoor khatte hain!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
[NEWS] Ipswich appoint Roy Keane as their Manager. I think its a good place for him to learn and then graduate


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 23, 2009)

> there's always next season.


that shud continue till robots start playing football 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> there's always next season.


that shud continue till robots start playing football


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> that shud continue till robots start playing football



Jog on, mate.   



a_rahim said:


> ^Angoor khatte hain!!!



Naah, angoor pahunch k bahar hain is baar.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 23, 2009)

^Sachcha Abhishek  Mere taraf se ek roti jyada kha lena dinner mein


----------



## red_devil (Apr 23, 2009)

^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2009)

Kha li! 

Enjoy the best of Roy Keane, the new manager of Ipswich Town:

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_5227704,00.html


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 23, 2009)

BTW lol, Pepe was on a rampage against Getafe. He brought down Javier Casquero inside the penalty box, then kicked the $hit outta him, punched two Getafe players, and swore at the refs. Pepe also refused to go off the pitch when he was shown the red card. He'll most likely have to serve a 12 match ban, but Pepe is thinking of retirement. What a shame.

You guys must try and watch the scene. Pepe was surely out of his mind there.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 23, 2009)

^ not the football channel you frigging spammer ...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and yes that Pepe incident was real bad.....he didn't need to punch players...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2009)

Pepe's madness clip:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM3IXkywylc

This article about it is worth a read:

*www.football365.com/spanish_thing/0,17033,9405_5227416,00.html


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 23, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ reported that fcuking  spammer [fghi933]



which spammer?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Cool Joe said:


> That was a real entertainer. Iniesta was superb.


only if i could watch that live....btw i earlier watched getafe vs real MAD-RID..was more xciting than arsenal vs pool..if van bommel is a thug so is pepe!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 23, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> which spammer?


A spammer had posted below my post, his post was reported and removed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> BTW lol, Pepe was on a rampage against Getafe. He brought down Javier Casquero inside the penalty box, then kicked the $hit outta him, punched two Getafe players, and swore at the refs. Pepe also refused to go off the pitch when he was shown the red card. He'll most likely have to serve a 12 match ban, but Pepe is thinking of retirement. What a shame.
> 
> You guys must try and watch the scene. Pepe was surely out of his mind there.


Nice punishment for diving,if only Ronaldo... 
Btw. Pepe deserves some punishment too 
Haha and those wan*ers missed the pen and lost the game too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Casquero's penalty was worse than Berbatov's!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm laughing at the posts in a Spurs forum claiming that Arshavin is not in the 'same league as Pavlyuchenko'.......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Technically, they ARE correct!


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Technically, they ARE correct!


Yup.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> A spammer had posted below my post, his post was reported and removed.


and i thought i was the spamme!!!...i do post some $hit about MAD-RID but...hehe


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 24, 2009)

^^ I have been doing a part time job on this forum reporting spam posts u might as well say, the past few days has seen an upsurge in their activity.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 24, 2009)

^Even Disc_Junkie is a spam reporter!!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 24, 2009)

whats kind of spams do they post??


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 24, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^ I have been doing a part time job on this forum reporting spam posts u might as well say, the past few days has seen an upsurge in their activity.


how much do they pay u,now dont tell me that u do it 4 free(might as well ask them to pay u some junk,they have plenty of material,ranging from a pendrive to a 100000:1 contrast HDTV) cant imagine where digit keeps all this stuff..i think they dole out some to their employees


----------



## Rahim (Apr 24, 2009)

^A Tennis Ball with Barca's logo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2009)

Fabregas charged by FA


			
				Skysports said:
			
		

> Arsenal captain Cesc Fabregas and Hull City manager Phil Brown have both been charged with improper conduct by the Football Association.
> 
> The charges come as a result of the duo's behaviour during Arsenal's 2-1 FA Cup quarter-final victory over Hull at Emirates Stadium in mid-March.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2009)

Sh1t we have ManUre away at 16th.The club should appeal to delay a possible ban.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2009)

*OFFICIAL: Inter Rescind Adriano Contract*



> Inter and Adriano have parted company after both club and player mutually agreed to rescind the contract.
> 
> The story between the Brazilian and Inter has officially come to and end and he is now free to find himself another club.
> 
> ...



The man has ruined his own career.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 24, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^A Tennis Ball with Barca's logo


try to zoom in the pic,mate...its the FC Barcelona Away Club Replica 08 Football
it costs around 14-20 euros


----------



## red_devil (Apr 24, 2009)

apparently Liverpool are going for TEVEZ... 

<not very sure about the news cos i got it from some google sms channel sms >


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2009)

Frank Lampard phones in to a radio station and gives the broadcaster a piece of his mind for making allegations about his treatment of his ex and kids. Well done, Frank. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwbEBncB7rc

And the hostess on Sky Sports News absolutely OWNED the radio show idiot!!  

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmTQHi5-XdQ


----------



## iinfi (Apr 24, 2009)

did u guys see that Pepe incident ... jus want to know what he was upto.
moron ..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yup, saw it! He has been banned for 10 matches!!

*www.goal.com/en/news/12/spain/2009...s-real-madrids-pepe-suspended-for-ten-matches


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 25, 2009)

> (might as well ask them to pay u some junk,they have plenty of material,ranging from a pendrive to a 100000:1 contrast HDTV)


i wud be happy wid anything in mid ragne(say gfx cards )


----------



## red_devil (Apr 25, 2009)

*United in for Milan ace Kaka*    


> MANCHESTER UNITED held talks with Kaka yesterday over a sensational summer move.
> 
> The Brazilian’s representatives met United to discuss personal terms which would total £35million in wages alone.
> 
> ...



SOURCE 




oh I hope this Kaka coming to United thing happens...but I don't want United to sell Ronaldo...but I somehow want Kaka to head to Man U...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 25, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That definitely means Ronaldo is leaving. Utd are already in a lot of debt and Kaka's transfer will require a world record fee, which can be arranged if Ronaldo is transferred to Madrid for another world record fee.


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

^ So, indirectly, it will be Real Madrid who'll be paying to AC Milan.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^ In a way, YES!


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

Interesting: The 50 highest salaries of football players


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice!!! Highest (upper) earnings are only till the top 7.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 25, 2009)

ico said:


> Interesting: The 50 highest salaries of football players



niaaaa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2009)

> *Charles* Puyol 	  FC Barcelona 	  € 416,000 	  € 5,000,000 	  £ 92,000



LMAO!!!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2009)

Chelsea star John Mikel Obi has been banned from driving for 15 months after admitting drinking and driving.  
culprit = Guss Hiddink

i read the following here



> .
> .
> 
> Ballack, who has been in *impressive form *himself alongside Lampard and Michael Essien in Chelsea's midfield, remains adamant the England international should have made the final six.
> ...


i need to get my eyes tested ... huuh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2009)

Look who has got a website.Its in Russian though.
*arshavin.eu/page.php?id=38 - Arsenal Photos
*arshavin.eu/page.php?id=19 - home

Love the guy and Mrs. Arshavin is a fine addition to the Arsenal wags


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 25, 2009)

iinfi said:


> Chelsea star John Mikel Obi has been banned from driving for 15 months after admitting drinking and driving.
> *culprit = Guss Hiddink*


You and Chelsea ---> Perfect MATCH


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> try to zoom in the pic,mate...its the FC Barcelona Away Club Replica 08 Football
> it costs around 14-20 euros


I knw its the away shirt.........its the round shape which makes it a tennis ball


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

Clarify me about his name please. John Obi Mikel? Obi Mikel John? Mikel Obi John? Obi John Mikel? Mikel John Obi?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^
John Michael Nchekwube Obinna 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikel_John_Obi


----------



## red_devil (Apr 25, 2009)

> Michael Ballack       Chelsea FC       € 542,000       € 6,500,000       £ 120,000


Ballack gets as much as Stevie G and Rio  ??? :shocked:

but whats even more shocking is Deco's salary :


> Deco       Chelsea FC       € 450,000       € 5,410,000       £ 100,000


he earns much much more than what he deserves, IMHO.

DECO


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic = The world's highest earning footballer along with Kaka.....


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

Isn't this poll supposed to read, "which is the team you like the most"?


----------



## red_devil (Apr 25, 2009)

^... if Ronaldo moves to RMad, then I guess that WILL change 


but that said Zlatan doesn't deserve even half of what he gets... [just like Deco]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Rio getting as much as Gerrard? And Vidic is even not in the list.  LMAO...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2009)

Deco earns what he earns based on his reputation - a 2-time CL winner who used to play for Barca. 

He'll be off to Inter in the summer. I hope. 

In other news, Bosingwa will be playing at LB against barca on Tuesday.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 25, 2009)

we'll be waiting for chelsea with our best..but the real match is next week when we play MAD-RID..so it'll be bosingwa to mark messi..hmmm..@a_rahim no matter what it looks like,,its a football..hehe


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2009)

^If that is a football then it is fro Blinds


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^If that is a football then it is fro Blinds


what ever u say sweetie

but if u doubt what i'm saying:
*shop.fcbarcelona.com/stores/barcelona/products/product_details.aspx?pid=45161


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2009)

^Why are you getting so adamant?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


abyss88 said:


> what ever u say sweetie


OK little sister


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 25, 2009)

^^^ thats because i'm influenced by stalin..is that ok didi


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2009)

^You will be perfect fodder for Krates & Disc_Junkie as they are your age.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2009)

cech saved a penaly .....

still wondering whats wrong with him with long balls n defending corners.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 25, 2009)

@ a rahim...jokes apart,what do u have a good sources.list,jaunty,file(if u use ubuntu)...
bayern munich lost again!! to schalke


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yo yo yo, check this out yo yo!!

*Spuds are 2-0 up at OT and it's only 33 min on the clock!!   *


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2009)

Spuds beating ManU           
Prawn sandwich brigade started leaving yet?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2009)

I see empty seats!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2009)

Come on Manure-get a draw and wreck their Europa league hopes.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also wouldn't mind if Ronaldo and Rooney get a little niggling hamstring or groin.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2009)

@abyss88: 1st & foremost i dont understand gibberish English  
Try to write proper sentences which can be understood by this humble one.
I use Debian Lenny, though i have Jaunty installed. What do you want?

Bhai United ka haal thik nahiin hai. Kamina Rio lost his balls both times. It really shows that he doesnt want to get physical and try to be so elegant. Damn him!!!!
Trailing by 2 goals at HT at OT is definitely not a good sign


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2009)

ManU get a penalty at OT. Now who could have predicted that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Trailing by 2 goals at HT at OT is definitely not a good sign


against the mighty spuds


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2009)

3-2 now!! Couldn't have expected anything different from Spuds!


----------



## hullap (Apr 25, 2009)

lol, nice match 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
anyplace where i can get streams of the match,
friggin cable-wallah :\


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2009)

4-2!! The boot is on the other foot now!!  

Thanks for the laughs, Spuds!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol bottomhams rped.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL!! 5-2 now!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 25, 2009)

...Damn my cablewallah. No star sports broadcast, called them they told no broadcast due to strike. 4-2 is an amazing result after being 0-2 down. Too bad I missed it.


----------



## hullap (Apr 25, 2009)

digitized said:


> ...Damn my cablewallah. No star sports broadcast, called them they told no broadcast due to strike. 4-2 is an amazing result after being 0-2 down. Too bad I missed it.



5-2


----------



## hullap (Apr 25, 2009)

lol, see what united's live match tracker guy said


> Dear me... this has been incredible.
> Sorry for the lack of comments. I was too busy trying to keep up with all the goals!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2009)

Rooney all the way!!!!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Motto of the match to Spurs? Never score 1st against United


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 26, 2009)

hullap said:


> 5-2



Very very good.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

^Darun aache ki naa?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 26, 2009)

^Darun darun, fultu masti peyechi.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 26, 2009)

lol what a match !!



5-2   ...too bad tevez couldn't get into the score sheet ... somehow felt his running around like a headless chicken trying to close down everyone helped us so so much !!

the commentator said something like "tevez has closed down 4 different players in 4 different positions and berbatov stood there and watched him"


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

digitized said:


> ^Darun darun, fultu masti peyechi.


Aajke toh ghoom pabo naa, charta mishti khaichii


----------



## iinfi (Apr 26, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Aajke toh ghoom pabo naa, charta mishti khaichii



bongla babu .... hindi ya eng main bath karo na ... kuch samaj main nahi aa raha hai ...

ek rosgulla bejo pehle ....bongla bongla bongla


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 26, 2009)

Rosgulla agar chahiye to u will have to wait till Man UTD wins the EPL again ... 

great result... couldnt see the match as has to go out for some urgent work today but, reading about the match , seemed i just missed one of the best EPL matches of this season.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 26, 2009)

Credit to United, they played superb football.

BTW why did CR7 have to score a goal, then take off his shirt to get booked?


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

^The officials who make this rule of Yellow carding a player are retarded ones who know nothing aboutpassion in football. Its a split decision of the player to celebrate a crucial goal. Its a release of frustration. In Brazilian words, a goal is a big climax while 'doing it' 

Rosogulla toh nahiin mila, magar sandesh aur ek glass Mirinda se kaam chala liya 

@red_devil: If United win the BPL then rosogulla nahiin ghar mein bhoj chalega!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 26, 2009)

^lol I remember, once in the Coca Cola Championship, a guy scored a goal and his teammate pulled his shorts down. I don't quite remember what the ref did.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 26, 2009)

barca2- 2valencia  we really needed to win this to put pressure on MAD-RID,,hopefully sevilla will do well tomorrow..we need to work hard on defence to do well against drogba & co. ....

@ a_rahim..i wrote the sentence because of a power cut..and my UPS doesnt give me backup for more than 5 mintues..lol i couldnt understant my own sentence when i read it!!..could you plz send me your sources.list file if u've got a good amount of repositories...my sincere appologies again


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

^I have just added google & medibuntu repo in Jaunty and thats nothing special.
I have added quite a bit of experimental and backports repo in my Debian sources.list.
I use Debian all the time.
Check your e-mail.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 26, 2009)

I didnt get one thing (should asked this a while back)
Anybody remember the Villa/ ManUre game?
First goal was scored by Ronaldo with a free kick INSIDE the 18 yard box.
How is that possible?
Same thing happened in Pool-Portsmout game


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

I hate football, the world's most boring game. 2 teams running around with a ball for almost 2 hours and very rarely scoring. I dunno how ppl enjoy watching it when there is hardly any score to keep track of. I would prefer watching golf instead.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 26, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> I hate football, the world's most boring game. 2 teams running around with a ball for almost 2 hours and very rarely scoring. I dunno how ppl enjoy watching it when there is hardly any score to keep track of. I would prefer watching golf instead.


If you dont like football, dont post here


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> I hate football, the world's most boring game. 2 teams running around with a ball for almost 2 hours and very rarely scoring. I dunno how ppl enjoy watching it when there is hardly any score to keep track of. I would prefer watching golf instead.


The real ICO will curse you whole life for calling football the world's most boring game. 

In the 'World of niaaa', it is watching & playing football which gives you the utmost pleasure.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 26, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I didnt get one thing (should asked this a while back)
> Anybody remember the Villa/ ManUre game?
> First goal was scored by Ronaldo with a free kick INSIDE the 18 yard box.
> How is that possible?
> Same thing happened in Pool-Portsmout game


That was an indirect free-kick. For certain offenses, an indirect free-kick is awarded. You cannot take a direct shot on goal if you're taking an indirect free-kick. Instead, the ball must be passed to someone first, and then a shot can be taken. In the Villa v ManU game, Milner passed the ball to the keeper who caught it with his hands. According to the laws of the game, that's a foul for which an indirect FK must be given. That's why ManU was awarded with an indirect FK.



jxcess3891 said:


> I hate football, the world's most boring game. 2 teams running around with a ball for almost 2 hours and very rarely scoring. I dunno how ppl enjoy watching it when there is hardly any score to keep track of. I would prefer watching golf instead.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

Everyone has an opinion  Even I hate Cricket!!!! This is not the thread to rant about Football jxcess3891. The real reason why you prefer Golf over this mad game Football is that you wanna doze off(zzzzz) pretending. Golf is for lazy people.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Everyone has an opinion  Even I hate Cricket!!!! This is not the thread to rant about Football jxcess3891. The real reason why you prefer Golf over this mad game Football is that you wanna doze off(zzzzz) pretending. Golf is for lazy people.



As u just said every1 has an opinion. And I'm not a big fan of cricket either as it seems to me u r trying to get under my skin by saying u hate it. Now this thread is called "the football channel" and the poll also asks u to vote for the team u hate the most, so ppl who hate this sport shud also be allowed to express their opinion here. And I never said that football is for lazy ppl. What I meant is football, though being physically exhausting is very boring as there r more draws than wins, just like chess. But chess is different as it's a game of wit and draws in chess require careful planning and execution.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

^Have you been watching Italian Serie A? 
I am getting under your skin? Shakira does that.
As for the poll, its more of rivalry than real hatred.
Your rant? Its like saying, "Aa bhains mujhe maar". 
Your ignorance about planning and the work goes behind the trategies suggests to me that you dont have any real idea about Football. I hate cricket bcoz its takes up my valuable time (the whole day). 20-20 is a joke 
If an active sports like Football is so boring then honestly i cant comment further.
Its the world's most played sports and its not played bcoz its boring according to you.
Motto: One should not comment on topics which one had little or no knowledge.


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2009)

^ Agreed. 

Moreover, to be frank, a sport should be pretty straighforward like Football & Hockey. 

I feel, Cricket is complicated - a game of various types of statistics & averages.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

^Disagree.
Cricket is also very simple but it takes too much of a time and no matter how boring a football match is, one will waste only 2 hours of his life and not day as for Kirkit.


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2009)

^ My opinion still remains the same.

Things like Duckworth-Lewis method (prediction of result), excessive use of statistics in the sport are joke in the game of Cricket. Cricket is not as simple & straightforward as Football is.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

^Most of those statistics are for post-match analysis and not related to mainstream Cricket. If people are not gonna splash avarages then what will sports anchors do?  What will Mandira do?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Its not that D/L system is used in every match. Most of the players dont accept it.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Have you been watching Italian Serie A?
> I am getting under your skin? Shakira does that.
> As for the poll, its more of rivalry than real hatred.
> Your rant? Its like saying, "Aa bhains mujhe maar".
> ...



I think u r being a li'l jingoistic. I know there are are a lot of strategies used in football but those strategies are supposed to be confidential between the coach and the team, they hardly make sense to the viewers who r supposed to enjoy the game. Viewers can only enjoy a game if there is a score or if they can follow the game strategy but that hardly happens in football. And also just bcoz the whole world is crazy abt football is not a gud enuf reason to watch it. Seems like u r just following the herd without any actual luv 4 the sport. And also India doesn't play football (on a world class level).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> I hate football, the world's most boring game. 2 teams running around with a ball for almost 2 hours and very rarely scoring. I dunno how ppl enjoy watching it when there is hardly any score to keep track of. I would prefer watching golf instead.


Then you are in the wrong thread mate.
Go troll elsewhere
*tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:IXHu8_-c3HPtbM:*www.virginmedia.com/images/eboue-arsenal.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

^You make me laugh. Read below and dont take it as an insult.
Just bcoz you sit in-front of the Idiot Box and just go through the motions, then thats not my problem. I do watch football and I and other posters here, have much more technical knowledge about it like strategy than you will ever get n your Golf Course (this is not an insult, mind you). You are telling me to watch football like an idiot and dont care about technical things that a coach does. The strategy is very simple to get hold of and even you can interpret why the coach has changed his tactics. Football fans are no sheep as youmake them out to. youneed to clear a lot from your head and i am not begging you to like Football.
If i accept your logic then why do people waych F! or MotoGP? The riders are just going around the circuit!
Why must one see golf when no one actually understand its rules?
Just bcoz Indian Football team dont play football in the world stage would discourage the whole of India to stop watching football? Remenber cricket is the most dominating sport here, and yet ESPN brought Football to India and you have a huge fan following of this sports in India. What makes them to do that? Oh i forgot, we are following the herd!  People watch football bcoz they like it and not bcoz a majority of the world population follow it. Your arguments are so childish.

How many people play Golf in Video Games? Go around and see how many play Football on consoles? You will get your statistics.
Writing the obvious doesnt make me jingoistic. It just shows your ignorance about Football.

Viewers can enjoy the game when there is a score? Score? lol.  Have you seen the recent 4-4 thriller played out by Liverpool and Arsenal? Nobody will take you seriously if you have this kind of thought about football.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Then you are in the wrong thread mate.
> Go troll elsewhere
> *tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:IXHu8_-c3HPtbM:*www.virginmedia.com/images/eboue-arsenal.jpg



Ok I will.

*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/thumb/3/37/Soccer_kick.jpg/250px-Soccer_kick.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

^that Eboue pic is not for you mate. He likes him as a player. No need posting such low-blow pics here.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Have you been watching Italian Serie A?


Serie A is not THAT boring either IMHO...Some matches are quite interesting to watch....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


jxcess3891 said:


> I think u r being a li'l jingoistic. I know there are are a lot of strategies used in football but those strategies are supposed to be confidential between the coach and the team, they hardly make sense to the viewers who r supposed to enjoy the game.
> Viewers can only enjoy a game if there is a score or if they can follow the game strategy but that hardly happens in football. And also just bcoz the whole world is crazy abt football is not a gud enuf reason to watch it. Seems like u r just following the herd without any actual luv 4 the sport. And also India doesn't play football (on a world class level).


I guess this sums up how less you know about the game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2009)

Well moving ahead,I am looking forward to Arsene resting some key players for the CL match especially considering the points dropped by Villa.
Here is my team for Boro

----------------Almunia(if fit must play for sharpness)
Sagna--- Toure--- Djouru(same as Al)--Gibbs

EBOUE--- Denilson---Song---AndreyofArsenal

------------Eduardo-----Bendtner

in a 4-4-2 formation.GET IN!
Rest Fab,Ade,Nasri and Theo for the CL


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^You make me laugh. Read below and dont take it as an insult.
> Just bcoz you sit in-front of the Idiot Box and just go through the motions, then thats not my problem. I do watch football and I and other posters here, have much more technical knowledge about it like strategy than you will ever get n your Golf Course (this is not an insult, mind you). You are telling me to watch football like an idiot and dont care about technical things that a coach does. The strategy is very simple to get hold of and even you can interpret why the coach has changed his tactics. Football fans are no sheep as youmake them out to. youneed to clear a lot from your head and i am not begging you to like Football.
> If i accept your logic then why do people waych F! or MotoGP? The riders are just going around the circuit!
> Why must one see golf when no one actually understand its rules?
> ...


Well said 
(wonder will I say that again to you in this thread [])


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

^Dil pe bhoj mat le yaar! Kah de......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2009)

^^I thought the same hehe


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^You make me laugh. Read below and dont take it as an insult.
> Just bcoz you sit in-front of the Idiot Box and just go through the motions, then thats not my problem. I do watch football and I and other posters here, have much more technical knowledge about it like strategy than you will ever get n your Golf Course (this is not an insult, mind you). You are telling me to watch football like an idiot and dont care about technical things that a coach does. The strategy is very simple to get hold of and even you can interpret why the coach has changed his tactics. Football fans are no sheep as youmake them out to. youneed to clear a lot from your head and i am not begging you to like Football.
> If i accept your logic then why do people waych F! or MotoGP? The riders are just going around the circuit!
> Why must one see golf when no one actually understand its rules?
> ...



Ok ok cool down. If u r really not jingoistic, why such a huge rant? First u say that football is not boring as it's got a lot of strategy. Then u decry golf which is no less a sport of tactics and strategy than football. This clearly shows ur hypocrisy. Golf is also a game full of strategy and skill. I also wld clearly like to mention that I'm not a big fan of either cricket or golf which many members seem to have misunderstood. I was only being sarcastic when I mentioned that I wld prefer watching golf (which I find equally boring) over football. Yeah Motogp and F1 also qualify as boring to me. I'm not saying that I hate *playing* football. It's just that I find it boring to watch it on *TV*. If u aske me to drive one of those F1 race cars I wld jump right into it, but if u told me to watch a race on TV I wld doze off.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^
You go watch the "saas-bahu" stuff. Plenty of strategies designed for viewers like you.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 26, 2009)

and about that troll...let him be....the more someone replies to him, the more we give him a chance to speak...


@a_rahim


> Viewers can enjoy the game when there is a score? Score? lol. Have you seen the recent 4-4 thriller played out by Liverpool and Arsenal? Nobody will take you seriously if you have this kind of thought about football.


kal ke Man U match ka example dete to padhke aur achha lagta


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Ok ok cool down. If u r really not jingoistic, why such a huge rant? First u say that football is not boring as it's got a lot of strategy. Then u decry golf which is no less a sport of tactics and strategy than football. This clearly shows ur hypocrisy. Golf is also a game full of strategy and skill. I also wld clearly like to mention that I'm not a big fan of either cricket or golf which many members seem to have misunderstood. I was only being sarcastic when I mentioned that I wld prefer watching golf (which I find equally boring) over football. Yeah Motogp and F1 also qualify as boring to me. I'm not saying that I hate *playing* football. It's just that I find it boring to watch it on *TV*. If u aske me to drive one of those F1 race cars I wld jump right into it, but if u told me to watch a race on TV I wld doze off.


You call my explanation as a rant  Rahim has Logged Out.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> You go watch the "saas-bahu" stuff. Plenty of strategies designed for viewers like you.



yeah that's more fun than football !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> yeah that's more fun than football !



Why not create a "Saas-Bahu Channel" and leave us alone?


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

red_devil said:


> and about that troll...let him be....the more someone replies to him, the more we give him a chance to speak...
> 
> 
> @a_rahim
> kal ke Man U match ka example dete to padhke aur achha lagta



yesterday's man U match is like a monkey typing "Hamlet", one in a billion probability.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

@red_devil: We all knew That United just need a goal to come back in the game, but that thriller played by Gunners and Kops is on a different level man.
BTW that referee will get his bag of cash delivered to his home


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Why not create a "Saas-Bahu Channel" and leave us alone?




I think I will. I'll get more responses than the "football channel" .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2009)

I have to say another ManU victory would seal the Premiership for the Mancs. And even I wont say they don't deserve it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


jxcess3891 said:


> I think I will. I'll get more responses than the "football channel" .


We'll see about zat!!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

^OF course you will bcoz everyday more and more serials are coming out which shows their demand. Simple.
Sh1t sells!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Fickle Mind...LOL...

BTW Zyada sana mat ban...


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice 1 Rahim bhai


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

^Sukriyaa.

He doesnt even realise that he is a making a fool of himself in this thread.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 26, 2009)

why do i get logged out automatically so soon


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Which browser? Anyway you can enable Remember Me for logging in automatically...
BTW I think I read somewhere that it's 14 min before being automatically logged out in most VBulletin forums, so that may be it


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

Its called Session Management  and i have wait 180 seconds between 2 posts  Damn thats 3 minutes!!!!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 26, 2009)

^ arey bhaiyya 14 mins is so less time and 180 seconds is too loong


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

%Welcome to ThinkDigit v 3  Check out its thread in Feedback section.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2009)

Real Madrid will win the Spanish league title. You heard it here first.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 26, 2009)

a hard fought 0-0 draw is also exciting...and i doubt the sanity of people who produce saas bahu serials and those who watch it...most of us,here,will agree


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2009)

Yo, anyone wanna remove the poll from this thread now?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Naah...This poll and its top two winners reflect my sentiment


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Err, that's fine but it's waaaay too old!!! And I don't think it serves any purpose now. Everyone hates everyone else here.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 26, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Err, that's fine but it's waaaay too old!!! And I don't think it serves any purpose now. Everyone hates everyone else here.





			
				Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> ^ ^ ^
> Naah...This poll and its top two winners reflect my sentiment


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2009)

I love Livepool for their help in sending Hull scum down.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 26, 2009)

guys is it possible to remove this and add a new poll for the thread ? if it is, then lets do a fresh survey of the clubs we hate the most... 

I want to change my vote


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2009)

^^Changing the poll causes a mess  

Perfect result for the game and good tactics from Wenger.Never had to move beyond the second gear(sorry for the Gael Cliche )
This match pretty much shaped out the team starting at OT.
                  Al 
Sagna/Eboue-Toure-DJ-Gibbs
-------Fab-Song 
Walcott-Nasri-Diaby
--------Ade

Denilson played the whole 90(looked much better) while Diaby came on late,so I can see the fresher Diaby start.Song,Ade,Walc,Fab all were rested/subbed early for the CL.

Cesc was quality today and loved the hollywood assist by Eboue


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2009)

Yah change the poll Arsenal_Gunners.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2009)

To the CL!!!!! Awaaaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't change it.Even mods can't fix polls properly.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## red_devil (Apr 27, 2009)

Giggs wins PFA player of the year

*Premier League team of the year*: Edwin Van der Sar, Glen Johnson, Rio Ferdinand, Nemanja Vidic, Patrice Evra, Ashley Young, Steven Gerrard, Ryan Giggs, Cristiano Ronaldo, Nicolas Anelka, Fernando Torres. 

More...

Glad Giggs won the PFA but no Rooney in the PL 11 ?? :shocked:


----------



## Baker (Apr 27, 2009)

real madrid won............
it is only a 4 point difference between barca and real..

and barca has to visit madrid next week..............

things getting hard for barca..........


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 27, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Giggs wins PFA player of the year
> 
> *Premier League team of the year*: Edwin Van der Sar, Glen Johnson, Rio Ferdinand, Nemanja Vidic, Patrice Evra, Ashley Young, Steven Gerrard, Ryan Giggs, Cristiano Ronaldo, Nicolas Anelka, Fernando Torres.
> 
> ...


The PFA Player of the year award is sh!t. Gerrard should've won it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 27, 2009)

Is this Giggs' last season?Maybe they gave this as a lifetime achievement award.
More baffling than Wenger's team selection at Wembley.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 27, 2009)

deepak_cucek said:


> real madrid won............
> it is only a 4 point difference between barca and real..
> 
> and barca has to visit madrid next week..............
> ...



 there are still some games to play...even if we and MAD-RID were equal on points(we wouldnt let that happen)..we'd still win on goals..but i must say that there isnt a football match in europe that can match the rivalry and excitement of EL CLASSICO!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 27, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> there are still some games to play...even if we and MAD-RID *were equal on points*(we wouldnt let that happen)..we'd *still win on goals*..


I thought in the Spanish League, when teams are tied on points, the order is decided on basis of head to head rather than GD...Isn't it? So if Real get a good win....you never know.



> but i must say that there isnt a football match in europe that can match the rivalry and excitement of EL CLASSICO!!


I think the Old Firm rivalry between Celtic and Rangers is probably THE biggest rivalry in terms of mutual hatred, but yeah in terms of glamour "El Classico"would prevail.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 27, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> there are still some games to play...*even if we and MAD-RID were equal on points(we wouldnt let that happen)..we'd still win on goals*..but i must say that there isnt a football match in europe that can match the rivalry and excitement of EL CLASSICO!!



Not on GD, but on head-to-head between the two teams on the same no. of points. 

Some other local derbies you might like to watch:

Inter v Milan
Lazio v Roma (always a hot-tempered affair)
Celtic v Rangers

Lots more are there..


----------



## Baker (Apr 27, 2009)

^^
it is a stupid rule i feel............ , the decision should be based on GD...

any way cant wait for UCL......
come on blues.......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 27, 2009)

^ ^ ^ No, I think it's better than GD. A team can improve its GD by hammering the weaker teams even though it might get beaten narrowly by the stronger teams. But when 2 teams are tied on the same number of points, their head-to-head results provide a better picture about the relative superiority of one team over the other.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 27, 2009)

Giggs winning The PFA Award  So how much did United pay to get it  This award shows a bias towards the 'old wine'. They should have taken a leaf out of our Bollywood team to make a special category to award Giggs just for the sake of honouring him. Vidic or gerrard should have got it and why the hell Rio features in that list Just look at the 2 goals scored by Spurs and at both times Rio does nothing. Then why is he called as one the best defenders in Europe? Just bcoz he plays for United and was bought for 30 M sterlings? Vidic baby-sits him all day 

This is disgusting.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 27, 2009)

Juergen Klinsmann sacked.

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/apr/27/jurgen-klinsmann-sacked-bayern-munich

TBHI am not really surprised. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 27, 2009)

^TBH he should not be made a scapegoat. What about the talented super-starts donning that shirt? They are the real culprits. It is easy to blame one person and replace him than to change the whole team.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 27, 2009)

^ ^ ^ But Klinsmann must shoulder most of the blame. He had no previous experience of managing at club level methinks. He had only managed Germany, albeit successfully. Looking at his transfers, I thought he was trying to assemble the whole German national squad at bayern!! Klose & Borowski were brought in by Klinsi and he also tried to get hold of Mario Gomez!! Also, he seemed to be tactically naive as shown more recently by Wolfsburg, Barca and so many others.

But then again, it's the players who have to perform on the pitch.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 27, 2009)

^By that logic the blame should entirely go to Bekenbuer & Hoeness(spelling mistkes ). They were the ones who appoinyed him in the first place.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 27, 2009)

Arsene Wenger refused Bayern offer by the way


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 27, 2009)

^ ^ ^ The directors (or whatever they are) don't usually sack themselves. That's the whole problem!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 27, 2009)

Amy Lawrence writes about the rivalry between The Arsenal and United
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/apr/26/arsenal-manchester-united-champions-league


----------



## red_devil (Apr 27, 2009)

Giggs getting the PFA award is more sort of a life "time achievement award" .. and Rio is english and thus their bias towards him...i mean he didn't play half the games this season 'cos of one injury or the other and whenever he did, Vidic was better...and add to it those crucial goals he [vidic] scores... but its all gotta do with that bullock Rio's nationality.

<but then i'm also surprised why Rooney was not chosen for the 11... he's way better than Anelka>


and Klinsman guy could now replace sparky at Man City ... <..or is Roman interested ?..>


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 27, 2009)

PFA awards are a joke. No one cares any more.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 27, 2009)

> As the old saying goes, if a butterfly flaps its wings in Tokyo, then Cristiano Ronaldo will probably fall over in Manchester.



Brilliant!!


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2009)

red_devil said:


> <but then i'm also surprised why Rooney was not chosen for the 11... he's way better than Anelka>


Anelka has scored more goals.




red_devil said:


> and Klinsman guy could now replace sparky at Man City ... <..or is Roman interested ?..>


Naah, he'll go to Spurs when Harry will get kidnapped.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 28, 2009)

CL time again. Today and tomorrow Semi-finals 1st leg, Barca Vs. Chelsea. Tomorrow ManU Vs. Arsenal.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

Off to the Nou Camp we goooooo..!!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 28, 2009)

WTH !! SUN sports gave this title to their article...

*Rafa will sell stars for spree*

and I was very curious to know whom Rafa would be selling [ "stars" word made me ever so curious..]

so i read the article and the "stars" according to THE SUN were :

Ryan Babel,  Daniel Agger, Andriy Voronin, Andrea Dossena and Lucas.

 


apparently he has a 25mn to spend and he plans to sell those "stars" and make money huge enough to buy Valencia duo of David Silva and Raul Albiol and Gareth Barry from Aston Villa. 

wonder how much money he'd make


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 28, 2009)

@ kl@w and liverpool fan and everyone else....thanks for correcting me about that GD..we're still ahead on agg arent we??!MAD-RID needs to beat us by at least 3 goals to have a chance..and i guess i'm not the only barca supporter for tonight's match,on this forum (@ liverpool _fan)..hehe


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 28, 2009)

Cech out zis image!

*soccerword.com/media/Ronaldo%20dive.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2009)

red_devil said:


> WTH !! SUN sports gave this title to their article...
> 
> *Rafa will sell stars for spree*
> 
> ...


The Sun? Next please. 

Anyway I hope at least Agger  stays and hopefully Lucas stays too. Agger is vital while I feel Lucas may develop into a better player in the future. Just give him another season at Anfield.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> @ kl@w and liverpool fan and everyone else....thanks for correcting me about that GD..we're still ahead on agg arent we??!MAD-RID needs to beat us by at least 3 goals to have a chance..and i guess i'm not the only barca supporter for tonight's match,on this forum (@ liverpool _fan)..hehe


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2009)

I can't wait to see Barca vs. Chelsea.Hoping for a tactical chess match.
I am with Barca in this one.While Hiddink outwitting Barca will be fun,I am looking forward to a potential final with Henry and Pleb(not to mention Chelsea going out)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Naah..You want revenge, dont you


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2009)

^ yea!


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm a bit nervous about today's match
I doubt whether our defence can face Eto'o, Henry and Messi all at once


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Think about their defence facing Drogba, Essien, Lampard & Ballack!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Think about their defence facing Drogba, Essien, Lampard & Ballack!!!


Drogba and Ballack are good only when it's "their day" 
Lampard. Essien and surprisingly Anelka and Malouda are turning out to be the real work-horses now.
Anyway, who is their goalie? are defenders?


----------



## Baker (Apr 28, 2009)

but am seriously worrying about  coles absend.....

i thing that will make big differnce in the defence....
i hope boswinga can stop messis penetration in to penaly box


----------



## Rahim (Apr 28, 2009)

Nobody can stop players like Messi  Its only when you cut off the ball supply to him and make him a spectator, which is difficult.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 28, 2009)

^ messidona FTW


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 28, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Drogba and Ballack are good only when it's "their day"
> Lampard. Essien and surprisingly Anelka and Malouda are turning out to be the real work-horses now.
> Anyway, who is their goalie? are defenders?


Valdez is the goalkeeper...in defence there is dani alves,puyol(my friend calls him dahaka for some reason),marquez(thank God hes back) and abidal


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 28, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ messidona FTW


yeah, MESSIDONA..hes the highest goal scorer in CL this year..send the sms to tensports and you could win a trip to rome to watch the final!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2009)

Xavi is the key.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 28, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Xavi is the key.


yup..and iniesta..interesting to see the midfield battle..we'll be having marquez,yaya toure and henry in the starting lineup..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 28, 2009)

Get in their faces, don't allow them possession in midfield, take full advantage of setpieces etc etc etc. 

Impossible is nothing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2009)

Well Yaya is no Denilson.No free asses for fat frank tonight


----------



## red_devil (Apr 28, 2009)

^  

what time is the game guys ? [zee sports or ten sports ?]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 28, 2009)

11:30 Ten Sports!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2009)

this online streaming never works for me ... what do you guys do?
do you use any other player? i v real, windows media player n VLC.. can someone plz help
i v a 400kbps conn .. still it doenst work 
*myp2p.eu never works


----------



## red_devil (Apr 28, 2009)

i use that myp2p site and find streams ... select the sopcast ones....

download sopcast app [google for it] and install it...then click on those streams that play on sopcast and enjoy the game


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 28, 2009)

Although he always goes to the limit, Puyol must be careful against Chelsea. Should he receive a yellow card tonight, he would miss the clash at Stamford Bridge on Wednesday, May 6. 
Dani Alves and Sergio Busquets are the other 2 FC Barcelona players that are in danger of suspension. As for Chelsea, only Nicolas Anelka is one yeallow card away from suspension.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone has any tutorial for sopcast in Ubuntu 9.04. I tried tried to install, it did install but does NOT work.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> Although he always goes to the limit, Puyol must be careful against Chelsea. Should he receive a yellow card tonight, he would miss the clash at Stamford Bridge on Wednesday, May 6.
> Dani Alves and Sergio Busquets are the other 2 FC Barcelona players that are in danger of suspension. As for Chelsea, only Nicolas Anelka is one yeallow card away from suspension.



You lot should be beware of Drogba on this regard. He's a nasty diver and may try to get one of these players booked.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You lot should be beware of Drogba on this regard. He's a nasty diver and may try to get one of these players booked.



LMAO!! He hasn't dived in ages, unlike Gerrard who got a stunning 9/10 dive against Atletico Madrid!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^

ROFL! I see a biased fan, who just cannot accept the truth. 

OK! I should say: Drogba is the most honest and straight-faced player in the World?...
HAPPY???
</sarcasm>


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Read it again, lad. Understand WHAT I wrote.  

Your <sarcasm> was in the wrong place at the wrong time. 


And how smoothly you have dodged the Gerrard issue! Amazing!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Closing HTML Tag dude... 

Excuse me? Dived the issue (pun intended)? Could you point to youtube link to see the "dive"? Or is it the figment of your imagination or biased retina? 
And even if he did dive, he doesn't do it every other day...unlike Drogba who dives more than he strikes


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Dearie me!!! Looks like I'll have to explain each sentence!!! 



> He hasn't dived in ages,



He= Drogba.

The sentence means that Drogba has NOT dived since a very long time. In no way does this imply that he has NEVER dived, NEVER dives or WILL NEVER dive.



> unlike Gerrard who got a stunning 9/10 dive against Atletico Madrid!!



The sentence means that memories of Gerrard's blatant dive against Atletico in this season's CL are pretty much vivid.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwfgbHOZHE0


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^
You call that a dive?
It was more rather a case of Gerrard trying to win the ball, but then unable to maintain the balance and falling over. Or do you wish to imply that he decided and changed his body stance in MID AIR? 
And you need to know what a dive actually is. So maybe it's time you to stop watching Drogba with starry eyes and have proper vision. 
Looks like you indeed have a biased retina. Go get your eyes checked or your brains?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> 
> ROFL! I see a biased fan, who just cannot accept the truth.



This one's for you, sweety!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Nah.. It's was for you, babycakes.
AND At least bother to cut, copy, paste than using my quote.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 28, 2009)

Referees should get the stick who gets fooled by professuonal divers like Drogba, Ronaldo and every Dutch player.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Nah.. It's was for you, babycakes.
> AND At least bother to cut, copy, paste than using my quote.



Sheesh!! You just don't get it!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I get everthing you say. Actually you don't get me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Leave it! 

Looking forward to today's match!! We could be beaten but if we get a goal, it would change the tie!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2009)

Right! Peace.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 29, 2009)

my aunt's uncle is at Nou Camp and he saw Chelsea's last training session which was behind closed doors....
Bosingwa will play right back and Ivanovic at left marking Messi


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Its painful watching TH14 in Barca colours


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor from both teams,cheaply giving the ball away.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

iinfi said:


> my aunt's uncle is at Nou Camp and he saw Chelsea's last training session which was behind closed doors....
> Bosingwa will play right back and Ivanovic at left marking Messi


Bosingwa is marking him..and getting skinned


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Good half for Chelsea,lots of passing and running by Barca but nothing to show for it yet.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

0-0 at half-time!

Drogba had a great chance but Valdes somehow got in the way!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Alves acting like he broke all his limbs.What a cu*t!Been sh1t all night as well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Sh1t match to be honest.Chelsea can't play at all and Barca have been poor.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Chelsea are clearly aiming for a draw. Lame!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yeah, right. Try to play against Barca at their home and get blown to bits.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Is Messi playing?So poor this game has been.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't count out Chelsea still though. Much like Mancs they can score even when they are crappy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Yeah, right. Try to play against Barca at their home and get blown to bits.


Pool won 2-1 there
Meanwhile Ballack being a cvnt again.Should have been sent off there.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

haha Pleb coming on.Full license to Ballack to act all cvnty on him


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Yeah, right. Try to play against Barca at their home and get blown to bits.


You need to be disclipined NOT negative. 

Bojan missed such a great chance. 

3 mins to go...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Pleb misses horribly


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

And Hleb misses such a good chance too...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Barca will hardly sit back the bridge.Drogba's miss may prove to be costly.
PS:Eboue is 100x better than Alves.Overrated cvnt.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Pool won 2-1 there
> Meanwhile Ballack being a cvnt again.Should have been sent off there.



That was a different Barca. 
Even ManU got a 0-0 there last season and beat them at home.

Alves is such a f***ing cvnt. Got up as soon as Barca got the ball. 

0-0. Good job. 

Come over to our house for tea and cookies, Barca.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Scoreless DRAW!!!
At least Barca didn't concede...
Time for the AWAY goals...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Dream on.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> That was a different Barca.
> Even ManU got a 0-0 there last season and beat them at home.
> Alves is such a f***ing cvnt. Got up as soon as Barca got the ball.




manure got a 0-0 draw but barca wasnt playing too well..

and so are bosingwa and ballack


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Yup...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> manure got a 0-0 draw but barca wasnt playing too well..
> 
> and so are bosingwa and ballack





Messidonaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

we should have had a penalty..and a red card to ballack...they were simply mesmerized by iniesta...our only problem is the defence..if marquez is fit, we'll win


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I'd take 5 of my team's players being mesmerized and still scoring a goal. Any day.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 29, 2009)

why is that Alves hyped so much ??? Rafael Da Silva is better than him.. 


and guus possibly downloaded a torrent of last year's Barca - Man U game... never knew being a Chelsea manager was this easy


----------



## red_devil (Apr 29, 2009)

and hleb what a Fcuk up !!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ I'd take 5 of my team's players being mesmerized and still scoring a goal. Any day.


  that is due to the poor form of our striker..we should have had 2 to 3 goals..but yes chavs defended well..no the defended gr8..hands down..i still think barca has the adv.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

red_devil said:


> and hleb what a Fcuk up !!


spot on


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 29, 2009)

Puyol's suspension and Marquez's injury might prove to be good for us. And yeah, **** Dani Alves. I didn't know he was like that.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

red_devil said:


> why is that Alves hyped so much ??? Rafael Da Silva is better than him..




i doubt that


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Idiot Puyol. Simply reckless.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 29, 2009)

^ lol...none of us would've known that alves would always act like such a b!tch 

@barca fans [abyss and anyone else] --- is your alves always this b!tchy or did he have special overtures tonight


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ashley Cole will be back for the 2nd leg. If Messi was anonymous with Bosingwa at LB, imagine what Ashley would do to him! 

And Barca will be beaten by Madrid this weekend. Count on it.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Puyol's suspension and Marquez's injury might prove to be good for us.


then yaya toure will play in defence with pique...thats not a good news for chelsea and keita will take yaya's place..yaya was simply brlliant..i'd hold a protest march if hes sold to anyone..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

ROFL.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ashley Cole will be back for the 2nd leg. If Messi was anonymous with Bosingwa at LB, imagine what Ashley would do to him!
> 
> And Barca will be beaten by Madrid this weekend. Count on it.




imagination at its best!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Come over to Stamford Bridge. Remember 4-2?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ashley Cole will be back for the 2nd leg. If Messi was anonymous with Bosingwa at LB, imagine what Ashley would do to him!
> 
> And Barca will be beaten by Madrid this weekend. Count on it.



Who cares? As long as they beat ******* in the second leg.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> imagination at its best!!



Yes mate, we'll see about that in a few days.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Come over to Stamford Bridge. Remember 4-2?



And the 1-2


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Who cares? As long as they beat ******* in the second leg.



How bitter can you get!! We beat you fair n square! Get over it!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Pool Fan wants revenge for his team's defeat!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Come over to Stamford Bridge. Remember 4-2?




what does history count for in football..................ZERO...(if that were the case then united would have been defeated by porto)..dude every day is not a sunday


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^
No bitterness. I always HATE chelsea (except against United of course). You failure == My Joy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

I was Loling when Barca brought on Pleb for TH14 when they needed a goal.Nasri and Arshavin will surpass his goal tally of 3 years before the season ends.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Great result for us. End of. 

Brilliant tactics by the Dutch master. And the entire defence was solid, esp. Cech in the goal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^
LOL


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah and our goalkeeper was just a spectator..yes he was!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^ If it wasn't for Valdes, we would have had an away goal.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I was Loling when Barca brought on Pleb for TH14 when they needed a goal.Nasri and Arshavin will surpass his goal tally in 3 years before the season ends.


we are trying to bring ribery


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 
I hope he stays at Bayern


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ If it wasn't for Valdes, we would have had an away goal.


if it wasnt for cech we'd have got 3 at least


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Zat's what I said! Cech was outstanding!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

If it wasn't for goalkeepers football would have had basketball like score...


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

and we're trying for benzema....man eto missed golden chances


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Zat's what I said! Cech was outstanding!!


so was victor


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

13m for him funded the Nasri transfer who I believe will be the key man along with Diaby against MU tomorrow.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 13m for him funded the Nasri transfer who I believe will be the key man along with Diaby against MU tomorrow.


nasri is a lovely player. full stop...his football i mean...


----------



## red_devil (Apr 29, 2009)

hope tomorrow arsenal don't put in 11 players in front of goal...


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

no matter how much i hate united....i have to admire the skill and commitment of their players....i hate to say this but rooney holds the key for united..hes more involved

arshavin will not play tomorrow...it would have been nice to watch him against a physical united defence


----------



## red_devil (Apr 29, 2009)

^ but rooney is no match for messidonna, don't you think


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

red_devil said:


> hope tomorrow arsenal don't put in 11 players in front of goal...


We will lose 6-0 if we try to do that.Not our style at all.


abyss88 said:


> no matter how much i hate united....i have to admire the skill and commitment of their players....i hate to say this but rooney holds the key for united..hes more involved


Absolutely,Rooney can single handedly kill the tie tomorrow.Most dangerous ManUre player.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ but rooney is no match for messidonna, don't you think


 what i and you think is not important..you've to get a neutral in there..but rooney is a tough lad..and vidic,and as a_rahim says,his baby rio


----------



## red_devil (Apr 29, 2009)

^ yes...

Vidic baby sits Rio day in and day out....Rooney is good and will most probably be tucked in on the left to cover for Evra [if park doesn't play] against that sprinter walcott.. and his crosses from the left have proved to be quite good too...

but what i do hope is that SAF doesn't get all emo about giggs ... i just don't want him to start...


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

frankly speaking , i think tevez is better than dimitar...much better, and after he took that penalty,tevez is in akash and berb in pataal


----------



## red_devil (Apr 29, 2009)

^ tevez is good in closing down players...berba is class act...berba can create chances that tevez can only dream of..and against a defense of arsenal which is missing key defenders, i'd rather have berba on to find those spaces/angles and create a chance for rooney/ronaldo..


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

lets c how it goes tomorrow!! but i'm happy with barca..the only worry i have is that rafa marquez is out for the rest of the season..and puyol is suspended..men of the match for barca..iniesta and yaya toure


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm the first one to wake up and post!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 29, 2009)

^So you slept 12 hrs in between?


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah..........yaaaaaaawwwwnnnn!!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

The press thrashed Sunderland for parking their bus against Man Utd and Liverpool away calling it anti-football, when Chelsea do the same it's all brilliant tactics and spirited displays


----------



## red_devil (Apr 29, 2009)

^ whatever said and done, basically your messidonna didn't show up ... and alves showed up to showcase his great pu$$y acting skills...and eto'o and henry couldn't take the chances they were presented with...

neither did that a##hole drogba...he missed such a sitter... now i wonder how chelsea will play at SB...Barca know only one way to play and their loss of defenders means they will emphasize on that ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Barcelona fans were surprised at the Anti Football that was played by Chelsea.We face it every week at the Grove.Wonder how they will do against the likes of Sunderland and Bolton.


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2009)

All teh best.


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll cry tears of joy if we defeat Manchester United and win the Champions League...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Barca thought we would come to watch their pretty passing and be messi-merised!! 
If anyone thought we would try to beat them by playing football at their home, they must be out of their minds. Before the match the numpties from press were assuming that Barca just have to turn up and we'd get beaten. Yesterday certainly wasn't a football match for the neutrals and my sympathies for those who tuned in. 

Poor sods thought we were rough! God help them if they have to visit Stoke!


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2009)

Go Gunners..!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Barca thought we would come to watch their pretty passing and be messi-merised!!
> If anyone thought we would try to beat them by playing football at their home, they must be out of their minds. Before the match the numpties from press were assuming that Barca just have to turn up and we'd get beaten. Yesterday certainly wasn't a football match for the neutrals and my sympathies for those who tuned in.
> 
> Poor sods thought we were rough! God help them if they have to visit Stoke!


 
Don't be so much overjoyed. You have yet to beat Messi and Co. in the 2nd leg.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2009)

ico said:


> Go Gunners..!!!


 
niaaaa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Overjoyed? No! Just stating the obvious!


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2009)

digitized said:


> niaaaa


niaaaaaaaaa


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2009)

^^^We'll see..


----------



## Rahim (Apr 29, 2009)

Come guys (digitized) Chelsea didnt have to beat Barca at Nou Camp and a draw is great comsidering Chelsea was billed as a weak team who would collapse with the passing of tiny trios of barca. Good work Chelsea and dare i say its gonna be a reapeat of alst year in The Final 
I just saw 20 minutes last night and i was delighted to see ballack taking the responsiblity in his deep line position.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yup!!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

just watched talespin ..remembering the good "old" childhood..does any one know where can i buy ducktales(hindi) or is the hindi version available..


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 29, 2009)

I found the match to be a bore 
Sure, a defensive approach was required, but just 3 shots in total for 95 mins is bull$h!t
I was glad that Messidonna, Eto'o and Henry were tamed (he had a pretty good shout for a penalty, I jumped with glee when it was turned down )
But nobody marked Dani Alves (horrible attitude throughout the match IMO) or Iniesta (who was lethal on attack) 
AFAIK, we have an uphill task even at home in Stamford Bridge next week considering that we couldnt earn even a proper break from their attacking midfielders 
If they still have this "defensive" attitude next week, I wont have anything to say 

Petr Cech was outstanding though


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Barca thought we would come to watch their pretty passing and be messi-merised!!
> *If anyone thought we would try to beat them by playing football at their home, they must be out of their minds*. Before the match the numpties from press were assuming that Barca just have to turn up and we'd get beaten. Yesterday certainly wasn't a football match for the neutrals and my sympathies for those who tuned in.


 So you lot got this side with the $$$ which doesn't have in them to actually challenge Barcelona, no matter at Camp Nou? And is actually scared of them. Lame! 
Surely your team is not a weakling which has no choice but to play excessive defensive football to progress? If it was someone like Porto or Villareal, I can understand but Chelsea?
Sure you can be defensive, but to an extent. It seemed to me it was Hull playing Barca rather than Chelsea. Also that can hit you hard if you let one goal in. 
If Chelsea keep the same negative attitude, they'll be battered, mark my words.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

ico said:


> Go Gunners..!!!


Best of Luck to you lot.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So you lot got this side with the $$$ which doesn't have in them to actually challenge Barcelona, no matter at Camp Nou? And is actually scared of them. Lame!
> Surely your team is not a weakling which has no choice but to play excessive defensive football to progress? If it was someone like Porto or Villareal, I can understand but Chelsea?
> Sure you can be defensive but that can hit you hard if you let one goal in.
> If Chelsea keep the same negative attitude, they'll be battered, mark my words.



Say whatever you want. We don't care!


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Say whatever you want. We don't care!


+1 
(Although Liverpool_fan makes a valid point )


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

> What sort of mug watches a whole football match as a neutral and then writes to F365 to tell the world how crap they thought it was, and how bored they got. Listen up people, you are not employed to watch football, you are not a journalist or a scout, nobody cares that you put yourself through the 'hell' of watching a football match, you could have switched it off at any given moment and done something else, but no, you are so sad you sit there voluntarily and then go the bother of sharing your negative opinion, so before you ask for that 95 minutes of your life back, you need to get a bloody life. My opinion is I thought it was great entertainment and that is why I bloody well watched it and enjoyed it too.
> 
> *Dave, Pompey*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Seems quite hypocritical from you lot when you lot were accusing us of playing "boring football" when we actually played FAR better than you lot did last night with a side which was way more cheaply assembled as compared to you lot.
But then Chelsea is a function of hypocrisy.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Seems quite hypocritical from you lot when you lot were accusing us of playing "boring football" when we actually played FAR better than you lot did last night with a side which was way more cheaply assembled as compared to you lot.
> But then Chelsea is a function of hypocrisy.



Ask anyone how boring Pool used to play under Benitez. 

The end justifies the means.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

I am sh1tting myself already
Will Rooney be on fire?
Will our defense be deal with Manu strike force?
Will Eduardo,RVP or Sagna be able to play?
Will D&D start?
Will Ade bother to turn up?
sh1t


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

COME ON YOU GUNNERS!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ask anyone how boring Pool used to play under Benitez.
> 
> The end justifies the means.


Well, we have played a bit more defensive football in the past. In the past, it was justificable since we had a much weaker side, and it was way getting too frustrating in previous season and to certain extent this season as well.
If Liverpool go on to play like this in the future, I would be gutted since we have a very strong side, no less than anyone and we have NO reason to fear anybody.
But yeah, the end justifies the means. After all it's the trophies which glitter in the cabinet.

But for god sake, this was the same team that won at Anfield. Surely a team winning at Anfield should go with far more positivity in their next European Away Game. No?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Well, we have played a bit more defensive football in the past. In the past, it was justificable since we had a much weaker side, and it was way getting too frustrating in previous season and to certain extent this season as well.
> If Liverpool go on to play like this in the future, I would be gutted since we have a very strong side, no less than anyone and we have NO reason to fear anybody.
> But yeah, the end justifies the means. After all it's the trophies which glitter in the cabinet.
> 
> But for god sake, this was the same team that won at Anfield. Surely a team winning at Anfield should go with far more positivity in their next European Away Game. No?



With all due respect, Barca are a class apart from Pool. Bayern got hammered  by them and Bayern are not a weak team either. Lots of teams have been dismantled at the Nou Camp this season.

Now just think, with this background in mind and with a Right-Back playing at LB against Messi, without proper wingers and without Carvalho at the back, was it realistically possible to play an attacking game against Barca on their home turf? An away goal would have been a bonus, but not conceding to them was a higher priority.

At Stamford Bridge, we will NOT sit back coz we know exactly what we have to do - score a goal, prevent them from scoring or score more than them. And another thing - the pitch at SB is much smaller than the one at the Nou Camp. That further reduces the possibility of Barca playing their expansive football, whereas we are pretty used to playing on a pitch of that size.

Also, Ashley Cole will be back. Seeing how Bosingwa marked Messi out of the game, Cole couldn't possibly do worse than him. And with Cole coming back, Bos will switch to his customary RB position, thus giving us width on both flanks.


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Best of Luck to you lot.


TENKS....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I am not saying Chelsea should have gone all out attacking. That would have been foolish. But the fact is that they only focused on stopping Barca. They hardly counter-attacked, crossed, or did anything like that. Imagine, if Cech would have been in poor form what would have happened?
Knowing Barca, I feel when they are defensively denied [which to your lot credit you did], and they are counter attacked[which you lot didn't do], they are far more susceptible to be defeated.
I feel if Chelsea would have reasonably attacked , they could just have drawn 1-1.
Now you lot go at Home, with lot of pressure and tension of the away goal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I would be gutted


Spoken like a true Brit


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Well I am not saying Chelsea should have gone all out attacking. That would have been foolish. But the fact is that they only focused on stopping Barca. They hardly counter-attacked, crossed, or did anything like that. Imagine, if Cech would have been in poor form what would have happened?
> Knowing Barca, I feel when they are defensively denied [which to your lot credit you did], and they are counter attacked[which you lot didn't do], they are far more susceptible to be defeated.
> I feel if Chelsea would have reasonably attacked , they could just have drawn 1-1.
> Now you lot go at Home, with lot of pressure and tension of the away goal.



We couldn't counter-attack coz we kept losing possession of the ball! 

Heck, after being 3-1 up against Pool, the way we started the 2nd leg at The Bridge was appalling!! I'd take the tension of getting a result over it any day!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 29, 2009)

:iverpool_Fan is trying to spread a FUD with that draw. Chelsea are in a far stronger position. The result smacked Barca in their cute faces of how to play with a game-plan and not just start going at each other as they have done in the past. Now the pressure is on Barca to beat Chelsea at the Helm of the Blues, contrary to what Liverpool_Fan is prophecing. He is trying to point out the flaw with that result. Just imagine his posts had Chelsea lost 2-0  with Messi dancing around. He should stick to his 'zonal-marking'.
Its quite a simple logic. Barca have to do what they cant in their strong-hold Camp Nou, that is to win or a goal-scoring draw. Do you think it would be THAT easy to come to Stanford Bridge and win? If you do, then you are the optimistic fan in the world and the team you support is lucky.
"Apne ghar mein kutta bhi sher hota hai"


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Come guys (digitized) Chelsea didnt have to beat Barca at Nou Camp and a draw is great comsidering Chelsea was billed as a weak team who would collapse with the passing of tiny trios of barca. Good work Chelsea and dare i say its gonna be a reapeat of alst year in The Final
> I just saw 20 minutes last night and i was delighted to see ballack taking the responsiblity in his deep line position.


 
Bujhlam Rahim vai.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 29, 2009)

Barcelona's biggest strength is their attack-relentless, while Chelsea's is defense as well as attack. Chelsea know when to defend and when to attack. You cannot say the same about Barcelona. They only know one-way traffic. For all those fans who dont like defensive football, defense is a part of Football  Its as important as attacking and requires more intelligence and decision. It reminds me of jxcess comments about "score" or "no score" 

Who will kill Bill?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> It reminds me of jxcess comments about "score" or "no score"


 
And now see his comments in the IPL thread.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Any team news or something?


----------



## red_devil (Apr 29, 2009)

^ team news ? not this early mate...there is still 4 hours to go for the match !! 

hope United get a 3-1 win


----------



## iinfi (Apr 29, 2009)

cech had a nervy start and improved as the game progressed. everyone stuck to the game plan didnt try anything adventurous. if i was neutral i wud v gone to bed whn the clock struck 60 mins as it was a boring affair nevertheless. lets c wat the tactician in Guss Hiddink can do.

the crucial difference between the 4-2 win three years back and the clash next week is that crucial red-card to our star striker which ensured the PSV's goal machine was on the pitch to ensure the assist of the tournament to Gudi and Tiago was in the right place to assist Duffy and Joey was in the right place to cut back across and Lamps to pounce on the rebound. 3 goals in 17 stunning minutes. unfortunately thats now history and the crucial red-card eludes the second leg this year.
had Didi n ******* been sent off in the dying minutes of the game it was definitely CL win for Chelsea this year.
i will keep my bashing of the starred man for next week.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> :iverpool_Fan is trying to spread a FUD with that draw. Chelsea are in a far stronger position. The result smacked Barca in their cute faces of how to play with a game-plan and not just start going at each other as they have done in the past. Now the pressure is on Barca to beat Chelsea at the Helm of the Blues, contrary to what Liverpool_Fan is prophecing. He is trying to point out the flaw with that result. Just imagine his posts had Chelsea lost 2-0  with Messi dancing around. He should stick to his 'zonal-marking'.
> Its quite a simple logic. Barca have to do what they cant in their strong-hold Camp Nou, that is to win or a goal-scoring draw. Do you think it would be THAT easy to come to *Stanford* Bridge and win? If you do, then you are the optimistic fan in the world and the team you support is lucky.
> "Apne ghar mein kutta bhi sher hota hai"


Ya I have been paid by 1337 Barca hax0rs to spread FUD among Chelsea fans so that they become negative at Sta*n*ford bridge. 
And OMG I didn't know wins come automatically at your home stadium. OMG You show me the light.
And BTW, away goals don't matter right?


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

butterflies running in your stomachs??..i know how it feels,hehe...in fact rats,cats and elephants too are running in arsenal and united fans


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Barcelona's biggest strength is their attack-relentless, while Chelsea's is defense as well as attack. Chelsea know when to defend and when to attack. You cannot say the same about Barcelona. They only know one-way traffic. For all those fans who dont like defensive football, defense is a part of Football  Its as important as attacking and requires more intelligence and decision. It reminds me of jxcess comments about "score" or "no score"
> 
> Who will kill Bill?



Dude. There is difference b/w defensive football and NO football. 
But And I was not aware Barca had no defenders.  

Ever saw serie A? Ever saw Milan play the CL in their helm. Now that's what I call defensive football.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Ya I have been paid by 1337 Barca hax0rs to spread FUD among Chelsea fans so that they become negative at Sta*n*ford bridge.
> And OMG I didn't know wins come automatically at your home stadium. OMG You show me the light.
> And BTW, away goals don't matter right?


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

i have reserved my bragging rights till next week!!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 29, 2009)

^ arey guys forget Barca-chelsea match for now... and focus on the game ahead ...

btw, found this on THE SUN :

*Wenger is a 'child trafficker'*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2009)

We are the famous CFC and we don't give a f*ck!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 29, 2009)

i also found this
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2402864.ece


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

OMG lineup announcement is only a few mins ago,will we see another wacky team sheet?

and that Bayern cvnt is laughable,he is obviously pissed that Wenger refused to join those cvnts.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Al
Sagna
Silvestre
Touré
Gibbs
Theo
Song
Diaby
Cesc
Nasri
Ade

Good lineup.Hopefully Arsene will get the tactics right too.

VDS

O Shea
Ferdinand
Vidic
Evra

Fletcher
Carrick
Anderson

Ronaldo
Tevez
Rooney

Manure are clearly going for strength in midfield.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Diaby and Silvester worry me,hopefully they bring their A game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow ten sports already wanking over Manure,going for BBC commentary.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Ya I have been paid by 1337 Barca hax0rs to spread FUD among Chelsea fans so that they become negative at Sta*n*ford bridge.


You are doing an honorarium job.


> And OMG I didn't know wins come automatically at your home stadium. OMG You show me the light.
> And BTW, away goals don't matter right?


Off the point mate. There wouldnt have been 2-legged knockout matches if something called 'home advantage' was not thought about. I was talking about Barca man, the best attacking team in Europe  failing to come up with Plan B. Their play sometimes remind me of Argentina as they too never have any Alternate Plan, when the original plan doesnt seem to work. Attack and attack in the same way is all they know.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Dude. There is difference b/w defensive football and NO football.


If Chelsea show respect to Barca's attacking might, you have a problem with it. Just tell me how many games will you see Chelsea play with that attitude in a season? Discipline is not an example of Cowardice.



> But And I was not aware Barca had no defenders.


Barca never had any decent defenders to speak of. Just making up the numbers doesnt qualify them as Defenders. Madrid & Barcelona are in the same boat.



> Ever saw serie A? Ever saw Milan play the CL in their helm. Now that's what I call defensive football.


Too much BPL has ruined the true football. BPL's managers mostly pick the playing 11 and start the fight. There is no real strategy involved. Heck even Roy Keane & Gareth Southgate gets the job in this league


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice time for debates


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

^ lol 

huge game...high expectations...and hope united win 

5 minutes for KO ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

COME ON YOU ARSENAL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG ARsenal fans rocking the stadium.Our away support is the best.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2009)

Almunia saves Arse!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2009)

And as I say that, O'Shea SCORES!!!

1-0 to ManU!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 30, 2009)

O'Shea has such a habit of chipping such important goals for the Mancs...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

defence at work again


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay o'shea


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2009)

Almunia saves Arse again!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL!! Ronaldo nutmegged by Gibbs!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok looking a bit better in the last 15 mins.ManUre scored,no surprises there but we MUST push for the away goal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 30, 2009)

It's vital for Arsenal to score an away goal. I don't think they can come back n the second leg if the score stays the way it is.


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

We'll surely get an away goal. 

Come on you Gunners!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

I would have taken the 1-0 score when we were getting slaughtered.Don't know what to expect in the 2nd half


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

nice start to the game...nice goal and all but real credit to Almunia....hes made atleast a dozen saves [ok not that huge a number ]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

^^Ya something like that including the criminal back passes and all.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

EDUARDO COMING


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2009)

1-0 to Utd!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

Can't concede at Emirates.Period.
Overall sh1t performance.Ade and Diaby were pathetic


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

Only Gibbs, Almunia & Song were playing...


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

second half didn't live up to the expectations of the first half... only a Ronaldo shot and  berbatov tracking back to defend were the highlights of the 2nd 

and gooners, hold onto your Gibbs...don't let him leave...he is GOOD.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

I can see a positive.


Arshavin on Saturday w00t.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

^ is RVP coming back for the next leg ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

Not likely,he is out for Saturday PL game too.Clichy and Djorou have a chance.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

oh well...job half done tonight...hope Fergie rests some players against Boro at the weekend...Fletcher and carrick have a lot more of running to do next leg...

btw, what the F happened to RIO ? he's becoming an arsenal player by the day [fragile]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

Let's see what Arsene has to say,I bet a lot of gooners will be pissed off if he comes up with his philosophical talk yet again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

Arsene said:
			
		

> “The return leg will be a good opportunity to show our character and mental strength.
> 
> “It is down to us to make sure they regret they didn’t.
> 
> ...


All this mental strength BS will take us only so far.Sort out the tactics Wenger,why is the best CM out there playing as a Second striker


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 30, 2009)

at least we saw a football match last night and both teams were playing!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2009)

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/messi.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 30, 2009)

lmao!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

> MANUEL ALMUNIA believes Arsenal have proved they can beat Manchester United.



yeah right !! his team couldn't get a decent shot on goal ... don't remember VDS even trying to make a save and this dude comes up and says they proved that they can beat united 

on a  side note, i remember something Kl@w said  : 

Arsenal -- Can't shoot. Can't score. Can't defend. Through.

and guess Almu has taken that very seriously


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

> Arsenal -- Can't shoot. Can't score. Can't defend. Through.


Still in the last 4 of Europe,the standard of football must be very low there 


> MANUEL ALMUNIA believes Arsenal have proved they can beat Manchester United.


So?We beat the mankers this very season.He didn't say that based on yesterday's performance.

Almunia
Sagna - Touré - Djourou - Clichy
Walcott - Fabregas- Song - Nasri
Adebayor - Eduardo

No f*cking around this time Arsene.We need this team to play if we even want think about scoring 3 against Manure.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!! Ronaldo nutmegged by Gibbs!!


*img168.imageshack.us/img168/2937/gibbs.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Woot!! Thanks for that!!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ lol ..


----------



## hullap (Apr 30, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *img168.imageshack.us/img168/2937/gibbs.gif



wow


----------



## Rahim (Apr 30, 2009)

Pretty decent game and Ronaldo started his antics once again. I hope the referee book him for his antics. Saala aasmaan hai yeh chokra 

Almunia was superb even though United scored. FOr the 1st time I took seriously.

Messi must be crying as he couldnt get past the Baaps!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 30, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *img168.imageshack.us/img168/2937/gibbs.gif


There must be some bug with Ronaldo that sends him to the ground at the slightest touch by an opposition player.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> There must be some bug with Ronaldo that sends him to the ground at the slightest touch by an opposition player.


Naah...He is a drama queen on whom gravity has the most effect. 
Then again, even we have a far share of drama queens  (Not as bad as Ronaldo though)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^



> As the old saying goes, if a butterfly flaps its wings in Tokyo, then Cristiano Ronaldo will probably fall over in Manchester.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 30, 2009)

lol


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 30, 2009)

*www.industrieel-ingenieur.be/barca-chelsea.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^ LMAO!!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Apr 30, 2009)

*its surprising that u call united manure and then command respect for your team. the first thing that you should do is respect the opposition especially with that patheitc performance of yours. i hope the concerned person understands this.

the game was brilliant. everyone had a good game. sheasy doesnt score often but whenever he does, those are damn important goals. ronnie has improved and has removed that 'not performing in the big games' tag although his antics are still pissing off. but the lad has improved and cut down on his diving remarkably. rooney again put in a brilliant performance. the midfield of fletcher, carrick and ando was flawless especially fletcher. he has really been our unsung hero this season. the tie was a dampner seeing the occasion because one team simply didnt turn up. we should have scored a goal more and killed the tie off. but i am confident on yesterday's performance that we can score that crucial way goal.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 30, 2009)

*One year, two different teams*

This Saturday Barca will travel to the Santiago "Burnacow"...360 days after their last visit. However, the situation couldn’t be more different as the Barca players themselves have recognised.

  				  				  				   				    						 Only 360 days have passed but there’s a whole world of difference. On 7th May 2008 Barca had recently been eliminated from both the Champions League and the Spanish Cup, Real Mad-rid had already clinched the league title and Barca had the only objective of beating Villarreal to second place. However, on 2nd May 2009, Barca go to the "Burnacow", on matchday 34, with a four-point lead over the hosts, immersed in the Champions League semi-finals and looking forward to the Spanish Cup Final.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Apr 30, 2009)

well.......barcelona have been brilliant this season. they have been by far the best team in europe. but they are crumbling at the business end of the season when u actually get those trophies. they were ok against valencia, very poor at finishing off chances against chelsea. eto'o i still think is massively overrated. they will have to play really well to beat real at the bernabeu especially with the possibility of a few players being rested for the chelsea game. madrid on the other hand have had a full week's rest and would be sweating blood at the bernabeu on saturday


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 30, 2009)

well,the amount of games played by Barcelona are taking its toll but i'm sure no players will be rested on saturday or against chelsea


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

> THERE ARE GOOD TEAMS, THERE ARE BRILLIANT TEAMS AND THEN THERE IS MANCHESTER UNITED..........A RED DEVIL TILL I DIE



w00t w00t !! nice to see another RED DEVIL here  



and @abyss ... nice pic you got there...but you know inspite of all that, Barca would be the underdogs at SB [no no i'm not referring to that place called burnacow]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> *its surprising that u call united manure and then command respect for your team. the first thing that you should do is respect the opposition especially with that patheitc performance of yours. i hope the concerned person understands this.


Ya Manure are a pretty good team with some world class players.I respect their achievements.
That doesn't change the fact that they have some cvnts on the pitch and some of the worst fans around.No surprise they come crawling out of the woodwork whenever Manu beat Arsenal.


----------



## abyss88 (May 1, 2009)

red_devil said:


> [no no i'm not referring to that place called burnacow]


----------



## thewisecrab (May 1, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> *its surprising that u call united manure and then command respect for your team. the first thing that you should do is respect the opposition especially with that patheitc performance of yours. i hope the concerned person understands this.
> 
> the game was brilliant. everyone had a good game. sheasy doesnt score often but whenever he does, those are damn important goals. ronnie has improved and has removed that 'not performing in the big games' tag although his antics are still pissing off. but the lad has improved and cut down on his diving remarkably. rooney again put in a brilliant performance. the midfield of fletcher, carrick and ando was flawless especially fletcher. he has really been our unsung hero this season. the tie was a dampner seeing the occasion because one team simply didnt turn up. we should have scored a goal more and killed the tie off. but i am confident on yesterday's performance that we can score that crucial way goal.


No need to flame dude (otherwise you'll be termed as plastic )
I respect ManU, seriously, I think they are one of the most succesively clubs I've witnessed in the EPL
However, I sincerely hate the arrogance they show on the pitch, and their fans are one of the worst you'll see (of course there are exceptions  )
Name calling, thrash talking is all part and parcel of the game, you have to join in or keep mum 
Viva la Chelsea!


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 1, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya Manure are a pretty good team with some world class players.I respect their achievements.
> That doesn't change the fact that they have some cvnts on the pitch and some of the worst fans around.No surprise they come crawling out of the woodwork whenever Manu beat Arsenal.


i have started posting just now in this forum. so dont give me that ' you come when you win dig'. and namecalling is seriously irritating and takes the life from a healthy footballing discussion. in my opinion u namecall clubs u know are better than yours. there is no need for that if you beleive your team is good enough . namecalling is for muppets and gloryhunters 

and i think you used that term for ronaldo. i dont think he is a bigger c*nt that a certain player who broke three bones in john terry's foot, or the one who put in a two footed lunge on ashley cole and then fell like he was hit by a bullet from point blank range, or the one who broke wesley sneijder's leg in a pre season friendly that had no importance at all, or the one who took a swipe at a young gary neville and didnt have the balls to take on someone his own size. 

however bad we mancs be we dont boo our own players at our home ground. i think that tells the difference doesnt it


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 1, 2009)

anyways i dont want to take that discussion further. did anyone watch the bremen- hamburg match in the uefa cup last night on tensports. good game. bremen as usual didnt have the rub of the green and went down one nil at home despite dominating the proceedings. on pure footballing terms, i think the uefa cup is a better spectacle than the champions league since teams dont believe in the home and away policy and we always get open games. the quality of games is decent too.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 1, 2009)

coming to the premier league, a tough trip to middlesbrough awaits. we havent been too comfortable to play there in recent seasons since middlesbrough are always up for games against the top four. if we win this game by whatsoever margin, that will put the title to rest. we have the squad to do it. sir alex would ring in some changes and make the squad fresh


----------



## abyss88 (May 1, 2009)

*Messi: “I wouldn’t change Barca for anything”*

The Argentine forward told reporters on Wednesday that he is not interested in any possible future overtures from Real Mad-rid or anyone else: “Money doesn’t buy happiness. I’ve got everything in Barcelona and I wouldn’t change Barca for anything”.


visca el barca*www.barcaforum.com/image.php?u=698&dateline=1236594724


----------



## abyss88 (May 1, 2009)

There are mixed reports over the severity of Rio Ferdinand's rib injury, with the _Daily Mail and Daily Mirror insisting the United skipper will be out of action for at least three weeks and has started coughing up blood_


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 1, 2009)

another argentinian hints again that he may leave OT this summer. if he leaves and then we again go in search of a striker, i would be pissed. cmon sir alex, make tevez stay


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 1, 2009)

well the official website is still mum on rio's injury. keeping my fingers crossed. but anyways evans can step in as he has shown time and time again this season especially during our amazing clean sheet run


----------



## red_devil (May 1, 2009)

^ nah !! 32mn is a bit too much of a price for Tevez...Yes he runs his arse off on the pitch and tries to close down people but to pay 32 mn for that job is way too much don't you think ?


----------



## abyss88 (May 1, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> another argentinian hints again that he may leave OT this summer. if he leaves and then we again go in search of a striker, i would be pissed. cmon sir alex, make tevez stay


i've read that fergie is going for lyon striker Karim Benzema for 30 mn pounds..but benzema is not interested!

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2406183.ece

meanwhile wayne rooney has expressed his hatred for liverpool
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2315800.ece


----------



## abyss88 (May 1, 2009)

vidic must be upset cuz his baby is injured!!


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 1, 2009)

he is definitely a better player than berba in my honest opinion. if we can cough up 31 million for berba we should buy tevez too.


----------



## red_devil (May 1, 2009)

^ neither of that [what abyss said about Fergie, Benzema and Rooney] is new...


besides, i still think Benzema is just over priced.. 30 mn for that dude is too much !!

btw, wonder if we actually need such an over priced striker... cos if we do go out and buy one that person is again gonna end up much like Tevez...  Fergie can't play 3 strikers every game which would mean either of Rooney, Berbatov or <that highly priced striker> has to be on the bench and i don't think it <that player> would like being benched either [just like tevez doesn't wanna be benched now]
plus we even have kids coming through -- Wellbeck, Macheda and next season Frazer Campbell will most probably return after his loan spell at Spuds...


United are better off buying a medium priced striker ...someone in the 15-20 mn bracket..someone like Roque Santa Cruz or something... or some DM


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 1, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> vidic must be upset cuz his baby is injured!!


lol..........that joke is going places isnt it. but rio is a sweeper just like carvalho. but people only remember the defender who attacks the ball like vida and terry and not who cleans up the mess. rio is as important as vida imo. he showed that against barcelona last season and inter this season when vida wasnt there. as a matter of fact he and evans make up a better defensive partnership than vida and evans


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 1, 2009)

as sir alex has said that tevez has played more minutes than both rooney and berba this season. as i see it his problem is that he doesnt have the security of a contract. i am sure once he gets one he would be happy to be benched and with the squad rotation that fergie masters in i think he would get ample time. but that would also mean more loan spells for the likes of campbell, manucho and others. although i dont mind. the argentinian's heart i at OT. and i think it should remain there


----------



## prateek007391 (May 1, 2009)

This looks like one of the biggest fans are gathered here

Do poll in the following place

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114282


Which is the most loved browser

Sweet and Simple


----------



## abyss88 (May 1, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> as a matter of fact he and evans make up a better defensive partnership than vida and evans


its better if red_devil or a_rahim answer that


----------



## red_devil (May 1, 2009)

> as a matter of fact he and evans make up a better defensive partnership than vida and evans



what ? Nahiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn <like they say in those stupid soaps >

IMHO, 

Vidic + Rio > Evans + Vidic > Rio + Evans


/* offtopic

why do you guys have usernames that look like passwords ??

*look_niks01011968*  and *prateek007391*

*/


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 1, 2009)

nah.............vida and evans are similar players. they both are ball winners who make crunching tackles and win headers. i dont think that rio and evans have let in a goal this season when they have paired together (i may be wrong) but evans and vida had those 3 alone against blackburn


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2009)

Chelsea 09/10 Home Kit revealed:

*www.chelseamegastore.com/product_images/maxzoom/prd_maxzoom_cfc-59941.jpg

A major disappointment. This season's kit is waaay better. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26a.gif


----------



## ico (May 1, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Chelsea 09/10 Home Kit revealed:
> 
> <image>
> A major disappointment. This season's kit is waaay better. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26a.gif


Looks like it has a built-in bra.  Sorry for posting a perverted comment.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 1, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Chelsea 09/10 Home Kit revealed:
> 
> *www.chelseamegastore.com/product_images/maxzoom/prd_maxzoom_cfc-59941.jpg
> 
> A major disappointment. This season's kit is waaay better. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26a.gif


Not much difference IMO
I hope they change Petr Cech's uniform (bright orange burns my retina, probably easier for the striker to spot too ) and that pathetic Yellow Away kits for the entire team 
Off Topic:
I'm looking to buy a Chelsea Jersey
What's the official/Street price?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^ A hell lot of difference from the 08/09 kit!!! Where's the collar??? And what are those patches doing there?? 

The yellow kit is at least better than the fluorescent away kit!!! 

Official price is approx. 2K+. Since the new kit has been launched you can get a good deal for the 08/09 kit!


----------



## red_devil (May 1, 2009)

^ that looks more like a woman tennis player's kit ... [after a cut of at the right places of course]


but don't worry guys... if the Man U kits that were leaked long time ago are the actual ones then those would look worse than this CFC kit...

<i remember saying that it reminded me of the Air hostess uniform of Quatar airways >


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 1, 2009)

At least Liverpool's away kit looks great..


----------



## Cool Joe (May 1, 2009)

The new Chelsea home kit looks awful without the white collar and with those mosquito net-like patches.


----------



## abyss88 (May 1, 2009)

ico said:


> Looks like it has a built-in bra.


looks like that!
ROFL


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 1, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Chelsea 09/10 Home Kit revealed:
> 
> *www.chelseamegastore.com/product_images/maxzoom/prd_maxzoom_cfc-59941.jpg
> 
> A major disappointment. This season's kit is waaay better. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26a.gif



sorry but doesnt the upper part of the jersey look like a bra


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 1, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ that looks more like a woman tennis player's kit ... [after a cut of at the right places of course]
> 
> 
> but don't worry guys... if the Man U kits that were leaked long time ago are the actual ones then those would look worse than this CFC kit...
> ...




if you are talking about the jersey with a V shaped design on it, then it has a sentimental value. it was the jersey with which we won our first F.A. cup some 100 years ago(i may be wrong with the years). it is said that one player provided the whole team with the kits since the club couldnt afford them at that time. so it is the pay a tribute to that player.


----------



## Rahim (May 1, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> (of course there are exceptions  )


Thanks for mentioning me


----------



## Rahim (May 1, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> its better if red_devil or *rahim* answer that



Rio is a coward defender. How much proof do you need to recognise it? Just bcoz he plays in the team that I support ,that doesnt make him great in my eyes. Just look at the 2 goals scored by Spurs and see who was the weak link? Also that price tag of over 30 M Dollars doesnt help either.

Sweeper? Rio takes this tag too seriously!!


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Rio is a coward defender. How much proof do you need to recognise it? Just bcoz he plays in the team that I support ,that doesnt make him great in my eyes. Just look at the 2 goals scored by Spurs and see who was the weak link? Also that price tag of over 30 M Dollars doesnt help either.
> 
> Sweeper? Rio takes this tag too seriously!!


ha ha what a load of tripe. u can see rio's absence in any team that he doesnt play in. apart from the 7 games in the record clean sheet run, vida and our whole defence has looked suspect without rio. we were conceding for fun till rio came on against porto, same the case with everton. he didnt play much part in our carling cup campaign and look how many goals we conceded in the run in. rio proved his mettle in barcelona last season when he kept eto'o in check. he was brilliant against inter when he came up against ibra and adriano. the england campaign was going well till rio and terry played at the back, once both of them were out look what happened. i know vida has been the best defender in europe by far this season but rio bring stability to the back 4.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 1, 2009)

and regarding the goals against spurs i think evra is more to blame there. lennon outsmarts him everytime he plays against evra


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 2, 2009)

*www.chelseafc.com/javaImages/f/9/0,,10268~5835023,00.jpg

Hmm... Looks better when they're wearing it!!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 2, 2009)

I still don't like it. I guess I'll have to get my eyes used to it.


----------



## Rahim (May 2, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> ha ha what a load of tripe.


ha ha what a load of _feluda._

Watch that Spurs v Unted match again and see how many time Vidic's baby was smelling the grass on every challenge. Bent pawned him for the 1st goal. If the goal has to be bamed on side-backs then what is the use of playing Central Defenders? He is lazy and shuns away from physical battle and celebrates the most when United scores. He is under an impression that he has some thing in common with The Efficient German Machine & Franz Anton Beckenbauer!!!!!!!

O'Shea is World Class, right?


----------



## red_devil (May 2, 2009)

err where the F did my reply to 7152 & 7153 go ?? i did get the usual - "following errors occurred thing" so i just didn't bother to check it again ... oh !! 


anyways wrt posts 7152 &7153 :

Rio is a bloody over rated defender... and i just hate it when he gets the captains arm band... he just thinks of himself as the classiest of all players and kinda gets all bossy etc etc ... 


and I completely agree with rahim bhai about the lennon thing.... yes Evra got beat against lennon but what was rio doing ? 1st Evra gets beat, then Vidic being next in line of defense tries to head it clear and this dude just got lost and instead of marking Bent, he was caught marking his shadow :-@

it is mainly because of his nationality that he is rated such highly... its mainly the brits who rate him higher than Vida... they just can't get neutral and then look at the dude..
Rio and Theo Walcott are possibly the most over rated players in the PL and its mainly cos of their nationality...

< i do know that Arsenal_gunners and that niaa dude will come for my head cos i said Theo was "over rated" but its just my opinion guys...you are most welcome to defend him>


----------



## red_devil (May 2, 2009)

*i43.tinypic.com/2jam6it.jpg

Subs: Kuszczak, Rafael, Anderson, Gibson, Ronaldo, Tevez, Nani



i thought Fergie would rest Rooney for this game....would've loved to see Nani start... but i guess Fergie wants to get a few goals and then sub out Rooney... i just can't see him play the full 90 today...


----------



## abyss88 (May 2, 2009)

*League title at stake in the "BURNACOW"*

Real Madrid and FC Barcelona meet tonight, in one of the most eagerly awaited clásicos of recent years. There are much more than three points at stake here.No matter what happens we'll still end up on top



                     *www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/flagvl8.gif VISCA EL BARCA*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/flagvl8.gif


----------



## abyss88 (May 2, 2009)

*Ferdinand boost for United*

*United boss confirms that Ferdinand could be fit for second leg*

Sir Alex Ferguson has confirmed that Rio Ferdinand has not cracked a rib and could be available for the second leg of Manchester United's UEFA Champions League semi-final against Arsenal.

*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_5263361,00.html


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2009)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/fblue/fergie.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (May 2, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/fblue/fergie.gif


I think that was SAF's reaction to not being a penalty in the Everton vs ManUre game 
Nice graphic


----------



## red_devil (May 2, 2009)

^ wasn't that the pic of fergie's reaction when Berba missed the penalty ??


----------



## red_devil (May 2, 2009)

anyways, nice simple 2-0 victory for United...


*img26.imageshack.us/img26/6596/200905021452.png

I don't care if Newcastle go down or stay up .. but I just hope they beat Pool tomorrow


----------



## ico (May 2, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Rio and Theo Walcott are possibly the most over rated players in the PL and its mainly cos of their nationality...
> 
> < i do know that Arsenal_gunners and that niaa dude will come for my head cos i said Theo was "over rated" but its just my opinion guys...you are most welcome to defend him>


Everyone is free to have his own opinion. 

As far as Theo is concerned, we'll see him in the coming 2-3 years.

And yea, if you want you can also add Wayne Rooney to that list. 30m pounds of aggression and little skill. I think you'll be able to recall the hype 5 years back and then his signing by United. He has never really lived up to the hype IMHO.

Atleast we haven't paid 30m pounds for Walcott.

Edit: I agree on your point of nationality though. The British press is really moronic.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2009)

Those 7 home draws have hit us really hard.


----------



## abyss88 (May 2, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Those 7 home draws have hit us really hard.


and the problem is that united always has a game in hand


----------



## red_devil (May 2, 2009)

Rooney >> Walcott 

and @pool-fan --its not exactly those draws that hit you hard... its the teams you drew at home to...its ok i guess to draw teams like United or Chelsea or Arsenal or possibly even Villa but you lot drew against pretty much every bottom rung team ...


----------



## ico (May 2, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Rooney >> Walcott


lol, you trolled...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Rooney >> Walcott
> 
> and @pool-fan --its not exactly those draws that hit you hard... its the teams you drew at home to...its ok i guess to draw teams like United or Chelsea or Arsenal or possibly even Villa but you lot drew against pretty much every bottom rung team ...


True. Hopefully even if this campaign ends without the PL, we will learn from it, and have a great next season.
I am quite happy this season except than United will probably equal our record league titles.


----------



## iinfi (May 2, 2009)

shocking goal conceded by cech early in the game. 
hope we dont v to start by looking for a goal keeper by end of next season . 
big gurus often say "form is temporary .. class is permanent." hope they are rite


----------



## red_devil (May 2, 2009)

don't be too happy... there are a few games to go in the season... and a couple more Pool-esque slip offs and you could still end up 3rd in the league behind Man U and Chelsea [like last season], knocked out of CL by Chelsea [like last season] and out of FA too [again like last season]

basically, you could still have nothing to show for this season too ..


----------



## thewisecrab (May 2, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ wasn't that the pic of fergie's reaction when Berba missed the penalty ??


even I thought that was the "penalty-miss" reaction.
I saw the highlights the day after however, and I can safely say that it was not a reaction for that


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2009)

@iinfi:
But he performed brilliantly when it mattered i.e. against Barca.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2009)

red_devil said:


> don't be too happy... there are a few games to go in the season... and a couple more Pool-esque slip offs and you could still end up 3rd in the league behind Man U and Chelsea [like last season], knocked out of CL by Chelsea [like last season] and out of FA too [again like last season]
> 
> basically, you could still have nothing to show for this season too ..



Dream On. 

And basically a season worth of title challenging is nothing...right?


----------



## iinfi (May 2, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> @iinfi:
> But he performed brilliantly when it mattered i.e. against Barca.



but his consistency off late is a big question..... the worst part of tdy's game is ballack being rested for the CL.... grrrrrr!!
he thinks he is still one of the best in the world. _ganguly kahi ka_


----------



## red_devil (May 2, 2009)

^ what i said are FACKTS


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2009)

@iinfi:
I am pretty sure he would be back strongly next season. He deserves another season. If he goofs up next season, then maybe you lot should look for a new keeper at the January Transfer Window.

@red_devil:
Ya maybe the bitter truth. But what matters to me is to see my team fight. I they gave plenty of it this season. 
That is why I am proud of this team and happy overall with the season.


----------



## red_devil (May 2, 2009)

> the worst part of tdy's game is ballack being rested for the CL.... grrrrrr!!
> he thinks he is still one of the best in the world. ganguly kahi ka



aren't you the biggest ballack hater on TDF ??


----------



## iinfi (May 2, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> @iinfi:
> I am pretty sure he would be back strongly next season. He deserves another season. If he goofs up next season, then maybe you lot should look for a new keeper at the January Transfer Window.



yes i also said ..end of nxt season only...

abt hating ballack... wat baffles me is the fact that he is being played inspite of a better player in the squad who is fit n raring to go.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 2, 2009)

3-1 to Chelsea in the end! 

I'll be off on a scouting mission to watch Real Madrid beat Barca!


----------



## ico (May 2, 2009)

3-0 win to the young goons.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2009)

Tugay may retire after this season - *www.premierleague.com/page/Headlines/0,,12306~1645120,00.html

He has been one of the most underrated players IMHO.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 2, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ha ha what a load of feluda.
> 
> Watch that Spurs v Unted match again and see how many time Vidic's baby was smelling the grass on every challenge. Bent pawned him for the 1st goal. If the goal has to be bamed on side-backs then what is the use of playing Central Defenders? He is lazy and shuns away from physical battle and celebrates the most when United scores. He is under an impression that he has some thing in common with The Efficient German Machine & Franz Anton Beckenbauer!!!!!!!
> 
> O'Shea is World Class, right?



mate you can come up with only one game against spurs and i have already given a dozen examples on what happens when rio doesnt play for club and country. isnt vida too at fault for not heading the ball clear. one mistake against spurs makes him a bad defender. people dont understand. there are two parts of defending in the modern game- winning the balls in the air and then cleaning up the mess. thats why u have two different types of defenders in every team like terry- carvalho, rio-vida and others. rio has man marked many great and physical strikers like adriano, ibra, eto'o, drogba. if he is so bad why does our defence and especially vida suffer so much without him.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 2, 2009)

red_devil said:


> err where the F did my reply to 7152 & 7153 go ?? i did get the usual - "following errors occurred thing" so i just didn't bother to check it again ... oh !!
> 
> 
> anyways wrt posts 7152 &7153 :
> ...




vida has been for the past 3 seasons. before that when stam was sold and when vida was new to the league rio carried our defence on his shoulders during the successful league campaign in 2003 and the the carling cup campaign too. he is overpriced but not overrated. the fact that we have som many problems when he doesnt play speaks volumes of his abiltiy


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 2, 2009)

regarding today's games brilliant result for us. got ourselves 6 points clear plus rested the main players. rio should be back for tuesday which is good news. evra was substituted. tevez didnt play from the start. carrick,fletcher and anderson were rested and so was ronnie. brilliant build up to the midweek game


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 2, 2009)

ico said:


> Everyone is free to have his own opinion.
> 
> As far as Theo is concerned, we'll see him in the coming 2-3 years.
> 
> ...



did you say little skill???? its for all to see what rooney has been to the team for the past 3 seasons. infact whenever we lost last season, incidentally rooney wasnt in the team. what has walcott done since joining arsenal???? we can talk about who's the better player once arsenal and walcott prove themselves and win some trophies.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2009)

ico said:


> 3-0 win to the young goons.



Repeat ze feat in ze midweek match s'il vous plait...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 2, 2009)

English please, my French-fried friends!


----------



## iinfi (May 2, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'll be off on a scouting mission to watch Real Madrid beat Barca!



wait i m also coming...


----------



## Cool Joe (May 2, 2009)

Alright, let us hope that Barca are unsettled by Madrid.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> did you say little skill???? its for all to see what rooney has been to the team for the past 3 seasons. infact whenever we lost last season, incidentally rooney wasnt in the team. what has walcott done since joining arsenal???? we can talk about who's the better player once arsenal and walcott prove themselves and win some trophies.


err? A typical Man Utd fan.  (Missing the point)

I have not said that Walcott is better than Rooney. I've just said Rooney is not worth 30m pounds and he has not lived up to the hype which the media (and some Everton + Man Utd fans) created 5 years back. Thats all. 

Edit: I'll agree on the fact that currently he has been playing good.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2009)

Walcott & Rooney are both good players in their respective positions. No point comparing them since they play entirely different roles. 

Oh, and ManU splashed out on Rooney when he was the toast of the nation - scoring against Arsenal, showing frightening potential etc etc. They later realized that he doesn't really score so many goals and his temper can get out of control. Still, he is a team player and contributes in any way he can.

Walcott is still a work-in-progress and will surely make the right-winger position his own, for England in the near future simply coz Becks can't play forever and the new DB7 (David Bentley) has disappeared. His final ball needs improvement though, just like SWP and Aaron Lennon.


----------



## ico (May 3, 2009)

^ agreed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2009)

Barca hammering Madrid 3-1 at HT!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2009)

*<offtopic>*

Drogba became the proud father of a baby boy today!! That explains the cradle rocking celebrations after the 2nd goal!!   

*</offtopic>*


----------



## iinfi (May 3, 2009)

mancity will bid 50m for etoo and for messi and iniesta  (175m + robinho)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2009)

Madrid 2-3  Barca!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2009)

Correction:

2-4 to Barca! Zis is insane!!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 3, 2009)

5-2 to Barca
No wonder Real Madrid were beaten 4-0 by Poll, what horrible, appalling defence 
I'm mesmerised and in complete awe of Messi


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2009)

haha 2-6 

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/2296/laughing.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (May 3, 2009)

Barca 6 - 2 Real MAD-rid
Seriously, defence naam ka cheez hi nahi iss sadaa hua team mein


----------



## abyss88 (May 3, 2009)

*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/flagvl8.gifBARCA BARCA BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRCCCCCAAAAAA*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/flagvl8.gif*www.elmundodeportivo.es/gif/20090502/a5grande020509.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (May 3, 2009)

who the fcuk said they'll lose to REAL MAD-RID??....now eat your bloody words!!!!!!!!!

PIQUE.....MESSIDONA.....HENRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/bash01.gif


----------



## abyss88 (May 3, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Alright, let us hope that Barca are unsettled by Madrid.


 rofl


----------



## abyss88 (May 3, 2009)

Barca   *www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/pen_Spank.gifMad-rid



*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/jeejeern5.gif


----------



## iinfi (May 3, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> Cool Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



technically they did


----------



## abyss88 (May 3, 2009)

iinfi said:


> technically they did


if we would've been unsettled, then we wouldnt have scored three more goals!!


----------



## abyss88 (May 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'll be off on a scouting mission to watch Real Madrid beat Barca!


----------



## abyss88 (May 3, 2009)

*estaticos02.marca.com/albumes/2009/05/02/realmadrid_barcelona/1241294837_extras_albumes_0.jpg


----------



## iinfi (May 3, 2009)

ab so ja


----------



## abyss88 (May 3, 2009)

> ab so ja


neend nahi aarahi hai yaar!!*i41.tinypic.com/20a2rdt.gif


----------



## iinfi (May 3, 2009)

bhooth sala .... 
have you worked on virtuozzo for linux? do you knw how to create OS templates? and a repo for the same?
its driven me nuts all nite long .... i gota get this done b4 monday ... grrrrrr

good nite ... hmmm good morning rather


----------



## ico (May 3, 2009)

Henry!!!11!


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 3, 2009)

confessing, i would take the side of madrid anyday as i just hate the sight of barcelona. so last night's match was ****ing pissing off. end of argument


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

awesome game that was !! 6-2 to Barca.... now i guess Real Madrid will be more despo to land Ronaldo 


what bets of reading a 100mn + offer from RMad for CR7  on THE SUN in a day/two's time


----------



## comp@ddict (May 3, 2009)

arsenal's and chelsea's matches yesterday were good and favoured both.


----------



## Rahim (May 3, 2009)

One Day Ramos should be sacked considering how Madrid officials react when Barca beat them.

@look: You can go gaga over Vidic's baby, no problem.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> One Day Ramos should be sacked considering how Madrid officials react when Barca beat them.
> 
> @look: You can go gaga over Vidic's baby, no problem.



mate i have my facts and they dont lie.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 3, 2009)

If you ask me, all spanish clubs know is "attack", "counter attack" and "score"
Absolutely no such thing as defence 
No wonder MADrid were run over by Pool (4-0) 
and Barca frustrated by Chelsea (0-0) 
English club (arguably) have one of the best defence line-ups compared to any other league  
PS I think Juande Ramos would be sacked again, since all chances of winning the league have been estinguished


----------



## abyss88 (May 3, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> i just hate the sight of barcelona. so last night's match was ****ing pissing off. end of argument


i say the same about manure!!

it was nice to c pique defending well last night...and messidona,you can keep him quiet for a game ,two games even three but not more than that....no words to explain Xavi and iniesta,we've the best midfield in the world..

last but not least,the look on iker casillas' face, it was like drinking ice cold vanilla shakes on a hot day!!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 3, 2009)

@abyss88- We'll see who gets to have the last laugh


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2009)

Madrid have a collection of clowns for a defence. I wonder how Saint Iker keeps himself calm playing behind that bunch. 

Looks like Barca took out the frustration of not being allowed to score vs Chelsea, on madrid!


----------



## ritesh.g (May 3, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> Barca   *www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/pen_Spank.gifMad-rid
> 
> 
> 
> *www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/jeejeern5.gif


Howdy Partner!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am a die hard "GUNNERS FAN" Your smiley is fantastic, made me laugh my heart out


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

last night's Barca drubbing RMad must have possibly made Guus think of a defensive strategy for the game at the bridge as well..i guess we'll see another round of defending by Chelsea and i guess they'll hope Droga doesn't miss on such chances this time around ...


----------



## abyss88 (May 3, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> @abyss88- We'll see who gets to have the last laugh


to hell with cl match for the time being...i'm still recovering from yesterday's win...u c its the most anticipated match in europe, in fact in the whole world!!





			
				ritesh.g said:
			
		

> Howdy Partner!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am a die hard "GUNNERS FAN" Your smiley is fantastic, made me laugh my heart out


actually these are from other forums!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

Very good Barcelona. Now go repeat the performance against the Blue Scum.


----------



## abyss88 (May 3, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Very good Barcelona. Now go repeat the performance against the Blue Scum.


thanks dude.....i also know that this time too,i wont be the only Barca supporter!!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 3, 2009)

A certain Liverpool fan here is still sore about the fact that his team was knocked out by Chelsea


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Think whatever you do.  But I always enjoy your defeat.


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

> thanks dude.....i also know that this time too,i wont be the only Barca supporter!!


i'm with you too...would prefer a Man Utd Vs Barca game in the CL finals 

<...could do with Arsenal v/s Barca as well...its better than having Chelsea...>


< .. btw, i still hate that pu$$y Alves... he's a bloody kunt ..>


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

red_devil said:


> <...could do with Arsenal v/s Barca as well...its better than having Chelsea. and *ManUre*..>


fix'd


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

^ thats all you lot can do.... 

can't win the PL, can't win CL, can't win FA --- you lot are only fit to fix 'em up 


if only you lot could beat CFC in the CL  but theres always a next time isn't it  

dream on


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^
We can still win the PL, mate. 
Hopefully the arrogance of you lot gets reflected on your players and they mess up the next 4 games.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ thats all you lot can do....
> 
> can't win the PL, can't win CL, can't win FA --- you lot are only fit to fix 'em up
> 
> ...



Too many smilies  

And yup there is always next time.


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

^ lol.... don't worry....Fergie won't let that happen


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

That's what you said before you lost lost 1-4 at OT and 2-0 at Craven Cottage.


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

lol...

anyways.. pool vs newcastle today...hopefully pool drop a few points


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^
You lot wont get your candy _that_ easily.


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

btw, offtopic  -- has the auto merging of double posts feature been disabled ??

i see a lot of un-merged posts by users...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I think so it's only in Chit Chat.

EDIT: Nope. It's not working in all the sub forums.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2009)

Tis broken, tis broken! Woe is thee!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2009)

Siralex loses his balloon!! 

*www.offthepost.info/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/balloon.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (May 3, 2009)

@Kl@w
2K? 
Just for a jersey? 
Whats the street price? (Oh please tell me it's less that 1K )


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Street price is definitely not less than 1K, that I can assure you.


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

looks like Rafa is not in generous mood today ... $hit fergie should've caught that balloon and handed it over to Rafa.... c'mon Fergie Rafa's only a kid


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

btw, if any of you guys know where i could lay my hands on the RMad-Barca game [in ENGLISH] pls PM me


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

oh the auto merging post isn't working.... it was annoying with that "POSTED aGAIN" message when it was working, and now its annoying that the feature is not working at all !!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

red_devil said:


> looks like Rafa is not in generous mood today ... $hit fergie should've caught that balloon and handed it over to Rafa.... c'mon Fergie Rafa's only a kid


Ya. Just lose next four games and the "balloon" Rafa wants would be just handed to him.


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

^ no no...Rafa deserves that balloon ... Fergie deserves the silverware ... and if these go accordingly, Fergie bhi khush, Rafa bhi khush


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle 

Title race will still have some twists and turns, I am sure.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

Birmingham promoted to Premier League

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/may/03/birmingham-promoted-championship-norwich-relegated

Welcome back to the premiership, the real blues.


----------



## Rahim (May 3, 2009)

Its Official:Liverpool_Fan is THE MOST OPTIMISTIC FAN of Football on Earth


----------



## Cool Joe (May 3, 2009)

^Nope, it's abyss88


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

And ManUre fans are the MOST over confident lot as well.
There would be no one better than Man City (except us of course) to bring ManUre and their fans back to ground.


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

^ arrey bhaiyya... why do you want to bring all this talk now ?? @a_rahim complemented you on you lot being optimists and you just can't take any complements, can you !!

yes you guys are most likely to continue your silverware drought this season but that doesn't mean you should have a complement drought as well !!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I thought he was being sarcastic. 
My apologies.


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

^ i can see you not being optimistic... but now you amaze and amuse me in that you can't even understand sarcasm !!

 what has come of you dude !! i guess Rafa has gotten completely into your head


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

red_devil said:


> what has come of you dude !! i guess Rafa has gotten completely into your head


I would take that as a complement.


----------



## Rahim (May 3, 2009)

^Still findind the silver lining, Anurag?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Yup!


----------



## Rahim (May 3, 2009)

^I love to see people happy with that Colgate Smile


----------



## Rahim (May 3, 2009)

Ronaldo - Real dream is ove



> Cristiano Ronaldo has delivered Manchester United a huge boost by declaring a move to Real Madrid is no longer in his thoughts.


I hope the monkey business will stop here!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2009)

Birmingham back up in the PL!! And so are Wolves!


----------



## abyss88 (May 4, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> ^Nope, it's abyss88


gee,thanks


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 4, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> We can still win the PL, mate.
> Hopefully the arrogance of you lot gets reflected on your players and they mess up the next 4 games.



if the scouse lot can be unbelievebly arrogant even after 3 trophyless seasons and 19 league-less seasons then i think we can be too.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 4, 2009)

ico said:


> err? A typical Man Utd fan.  (Missing the point)
> 
> I have not said that Walcott is better than Rooney. I've just said Rooney is not worth 30m pounds and he has not lived up to the hype which the media (and some Everton + Man Utd fans) created 5 years back. Thats all.
> 
> Edit: I'll agree on the fact that currently he has been playing good.



talking of that english players are genuinely overpriced. rooney is a support striker and support strikers usually dont score many goals. plus added the fact that he plays mostly out of position and still manages to make brilliant assists almost every game. thinking, i dont think any english player justifies his price.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Ronaldo - Real dream is ove
> 
> 
> I hope the monkey business will stop here!!



So Ronaldo does have _sense_. 

I guess Real can now go after Kaka, Fabregas....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> if the scouse lot can be unbelievebly arrogant even after 3 trophyless seasons and 19 league-less seasons then i think we can be too.


LOL 
ZOMG You lot have a divine right to be arrogant.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> i dont think any english player justifies his price.



Frank Lampard - £11 million from West Ham to Chelsea.
Stats - 422 appearances, 131 goals from midfield. 8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UQq3uez0I0&eurl=*www.oleole.com/blogs/arseblog&feature=player_embedded
Walcott interviewed by Arseblog.Top bloke.Hopefully he will deliver tomorrow.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Frank Lampard - £11 million from West Ham to Chelsea.
> Stats - 422 appearances, 131 goals from midfield. 8)


Lescott and Luke Young( ~5M) also come to mind.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Oh yes! Add Jagielka to the mix as well!! Solid defender, Everton's player of the year by far!


----------



## red_devil (May 4, 2009)

*Have you(chelsea  )got the cojones?*




> ONLY a philistine could not have been impressed by the way Barcelona destroyed Real Madrid 6-2 at the Bernabeu on Saturday night.
> 
> Or a Chelsea supporter. Or the odd journalist (and how odd they can be).
> 
> ...



source :
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/sunsport_columnists/article2409688.ece

just didn't wanna post only a link to that page


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2009)

We are the famous CFC and we don't give a f*ck! 

Especially to the British press. They can shove their tabloids up the place where the sun don't shine.


----------



## red_devil (May 4, 2009)

<really need to see some flares in this thread... a nice little flame war should just be the IDEAL build up to the big games...>



c'mon abyss..where are you ?? have you got nothing to say ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2009)

red_devil said:


> <really need to see some flares in this thread... a nice little flame war should just be the IDEAL build up to the big games...>
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon abyss..where are you ?? have you got nothing to say ??


----------



## red_devil (May 4, 2009)

lol... talk of bad timing in posting that looooong quote...abyss isn't around and at least right now the thread is still boring.. once abyss comes by i really wanna chant - 


FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## Rahim (May 4, 2009)

Dont forget to call the fire brigade to diffuse the flames!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2009)

Counter shuru ho gaya:
red_devil 0-1 abyss 
(OG by red_devil)


----------



## red_devil (May 4, 2009)

^ arrey bhai mere... .match mere aur abyss ke beech main nahin hai... match toh blue brigade v/s abyss ka hai  ... main to sirf teeli lagane ki koshish kar raha roon 

but tu fikar mat kar... teri team toh khel hi nahin rahi na...tu sirf spectator/fan ki tarah side main baith ke match dekh 


anyways, this was doing rounds on twitter :



> Tuesday night’s UEFA Champions League Semi-Final Second Leg match against Manchester United is possibly the most important match ever to be played at Emirates Stadium.
> 
> With the encounter delicately poised, we urge all Arsenal supporters to arrive early at Emirates Stadium on Tuesday night, so that the stadium is completely full by kick-off.
> 
> ...



source   : *www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-v-man-united-get-behind-the-team


LOL 

btw, those guys give free flags ?? its completely un heard of in India for any sport..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2009)

^^Did you see those little blue squarish flags in Chelsea's game against Juve(I think?)Sounds same to me.Lot of teams do it nowadays.
Personally I prefer the old scarves and banners.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2009)

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/van-persie-and-silvestre-in-squad-for-man-utd
RVP fit for this game is MASSIVE FKIN boost.He will allow us to play a 442 formation with Nasri and Theo on the wings.

This was recently spotted on .com
*www.arsenal.com/assets/images/onlinestore-popup.jpg
Sneak preview of the new away kit!
Thankfully it does not look like the horrible green one which was thought to be almost certainly the real thing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2009)

Plastic Flags LOL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2009)

Whatever gets the atmosphere going


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2009)

Sami Hyypia to join Bayer Leverkusen.

*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11669_5278852,00.html

Sad to see a Liverpool legend go.  Will always remember his contributions particularly his goal v Juventus at Anfield.
Best of Luck to Sami for his Bundesliga stint. 
Hopefully he will be back as to become part of the coaching staff.


----------



## iinfi (May 4, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Birmingham promoted to Premier League
> 
> *www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/may/03/birmingham-promoted-championship-norwich-relegated
> 
> Welcome back to the premiership, the real blues.



real blues ... lol ... probably you can dream to beat them nxt season...

@ Kl@w-24   : Marouane Fellaini for Ballack n Deco nxt season... wat say? everton mite not sell him or mite cost us 20m. i see him as an emerging top attacking mid-fielder.


----------



## iinfi (May 4, 2009)

for the barca game to be fair, we will get approx 2 clear-cut chances and 2 half chances.. thats it ...and we have to convert all of them to have any hope of proceeding.

Dear Ballack,
if you still think you are one of the best in the world in ur position. here.. u got another chance. prove it
regards
iinfi


----------



## red_devil (May 4, 2009)

^ why would you want to buy Fellaini ?? he is more suited to a club like Villa and not for any of the top 4 club, IMHO.


----------



## red_devil (May 4, 2009)

iinfi said:


> for the barca game to be fair, we will get approx 2 clear-cut chances and 2 half chances.. thats it ...and we have to convert all of them to have any hope of proceeding.



against barca, i don't think it'll come down to how many chances you get...i think Guus will be more happy NOT to give barca any chance and pounce on that odd chance which you will get against barca...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2009)

iinfi said:


> real blues ... lol ... probably you can dream to beat them nxt season...
> 
> @ Kl@w-24   : Marouane Fellaini for Ballack n Deco nxt season... wat say? everton mite not sell him or mite cost us 20m. i see him as an emerging top attacking mid-fielder.



Fellaini? I have my doubts regarding him. Many players can perform well at clubs outside the big-4 but not all of them can make the transition to a club competing for honours on 4 fronts. Take Sidwell, Parker, Boulahrouz, Ben Haim, Kezman etc for example. Of course, there are exceptions.

And, Fellaini has probably committed the most no. of fouls this season. We don't want players giving away cheap free-kicks in dangerous positions against Europe's elite.

In all, good player but maybe not what we need.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 4, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Fellaini? I have my doubts regarding him. Many players can perform well at clubs outside the big-4 but not all of them can make the transition to a club competing for honours on 4 fronts. Take Sidwell, Parker, Boulahrouz, Ben Haim, Kezman etc for example. Of course, there are exceptions.
> 
> And, Fellaini has probably committed the most no. of fouls this season. We don't want players giving away cheap free-kicks in dangerous positions against Europe's elite.
> 
> In all, good player but maybe not what we need.


How about Karim Benzema? 
A great, talented player, just  21 years of age


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

ManUre to bid 70m euros for Ribery 
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/m...franck-ribery-bayern-munich-cristiano-ronaldo


----------



## ico (May 5, 2009)

Darn, I'm out of my city with no Ten Sports....


----------



## red_devil (May 5, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ManUre to bid 70m euros for Ribery
> *www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/m...franck-ribery-bayern-munich-cristiano-ronaldo




if your try to read the whole article, then mid way through it you will find :


> United's remarkable offer, which comfortably eclipses the record £44m paid by Real Madrid for Zinedine Zidane in 2001, is contingent on the sale of Cristiano Ronaldo to Madrid this summer but the approach to Bayern has been firm enough to suggest that the Portuguese's departure is a near certainty.



so it looks like those fagots from madrid will sponsor our ribery transfer 

now i just hope fergie extracts enough cash from those fagots to sponsor a transfer of some more utility players -- most importantly a good enough DM.


----------



## red_devil (May 5, 2009)

ico said:


> Darn, I'm out of my city with no Ten Sports....



niaaaaaa 

[whatever that means ]


----------



## ico (May 5, 2009)

lol? Ribery is good (infact excellent) but certainly not worth of 70m euros.


----------



## red_devil (May 5, 2009)

^ what is the meaning of niaaaa ???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^
niaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

Yeah I read that part. But the thing is when there were recent reports of C.Ronaldo NOT wanting to join Real Madrid, something feels odd about this.
And how much Real are willing to shell out for him? 
I think Ribery would do well though...it would be excellent transfer for Fungusface, but would he do justice to the position of CR?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

Silly season is about to begin.

Ronaldo->Madrid
Ribery->ManU

and

Every player will cost more than 30million Pounds as soon as ManCity come into the picture.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 5, 2009)

Don't ManYoo have Nani already?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Nani = Overhyped & Overpriced Showpony.


----------



## red_devil (May 5, 2009)

^^which makes him a perfect candidate for a stint at CFC


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^ We have NO showponies. Only hard-working players who can put their body on the line to get a result. You can ask Barca about it.


----------



## red_devil (May 5, 2009)

^ with all the criticism you lot face about not having any "attractive" players, you should get that boy...

i know you are the CFC who can't F8ck ... but atleast you can try


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Correction: We are the famous CFC and we DON'T GIVE a f*ck! Of course, we can f*ck a lot of teams. 

Deco was meant to be that flair player, but he flopped. Joe Cole is the most attractive player in our squad but he is out for the season.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

Kl@w 0-1 red_devil 

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Let me reply before you assign scores!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 5, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Joe Cole is the most attractive player in our squad


You can say that again!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> How about Karim Benzema?
> A great, talented player, just  21 years of age



Yes, the whole of Europe wants that guy! 

He will cost a bomb, but will be worth every penny spent on him!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 5, 2009)

BTW when will Joe Cole be back?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Next season. Probably June/July


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

I think Real Madrid, Chelsea or ManUre may sign him (Benzama).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2009)

If Adebayor goes we have a good chance of landing Benzema with Wenger's French connections and all.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 5, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> BTW when will Joe Cole be back?


Our poster boy should be back next season for CFC, along with Rosicky for Arsenal


Kl@w-24 said:


> Yes, the whole of Europe wants that guy!
> 
> He will cost a bomb, but will be worth every penny spent on him!


Agreed, I doubt whether the money recieved after selling Malouda, Ballack, Deco, Kalou would be reasonable to be spent on just one player 
Even so, our side, after being stripped to the bare-bones by Scholari, is aging and tiring 
Maybe Stoch, Sinclair and Sahar should get more games along with experienced like of Lampard, Drogba and Terry


----------



## red_devil (May 5, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Agreed, I doubt whether the money recieved after selling Malouda, Ballack, Deco, Kalou would be reasonable to be spent on just one player



if only you sell them all as a package deal to Man City 

then you can make enough to buy 2 or 3 GOOD players


----------



## Cool Joe (May 5, 2009)

If Malouda and Drogba continue their current form, wouldn't it be better to just keep them?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

Drogba won't be leaving, that is almost certain. Sinclair, Stoch & Sahar should get more playing time next season. And by mid-season, perhaps Gael Kakuta will be back from his injury as well, giving us a good amount of youngsters! 

Possible outs: Deco, Ballack, Alex, Anelka, Malouda.


----------



## red_devil (May 5, 2009)

^ i don't think Ballack will want to leave...i guess i've read somewhere that he'd prefer to retire at SB .... and you lot should have him in the squad atleast ... experience will matter..and if any of your Lampard/any other new recruits in a similar position get injured, you could always fall back on Ballack [and he is not as bad as you make him out to be, imho. ]

and ANELKA ?? he's your highest scorer in the league, isn't he ? why would you want him to leave ???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Those are not MY choices!! The grapevine suggested those names. 

And I don't criticise Ballack. Or Anelka.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

Speaking of Joe Cole, take a look at this wallpaper I made today:

*www.abhi247.com/2009/05/05/wallpaper-joe-cole-chelsea/


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

Kya bhailog kuch maara-peeti nahiin ho raha hai yahaan 

law that border design of the wallpaper looks beatiful. Already made it my desktop wallpaper and it gels well with KDE 4.2. Mere liye Veron ka ek achchaa wallpaper banade. Dont laugh.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

Aur mere liye Robbie Fowler ka.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Kya bhailog kuch maara-peeti nahiin ho raha hai yahaan
> 
> law that border design of the wallpaper looks beatiful. Mere liye Veron ka ek achchaa wallpaper banade. Dont laugh.



Thanku Thanku! 

Veron? Lemme add it to my queue! I can't give a definite timeframe, though! It will take more time than usual, since I'll have to stop for a laugh now and then!


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

^kamina hai tu!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

niaaaaaa......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

Where is arsenal_gunners? Yeh 3 ghante kaise katenge?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

Robbie Fowler added to queue! 

Aaj to der raat tak jagke is thread pe updates chipkate rehna padega, as a neutral!


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

^Kyun teri Blue colour dekhne wali bimaari theek ho gayi?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

^ Aaj ke liye to main neutral hu!


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

*www.freesmileys.org/smileys/big/big-smiley-003.gif


----------



## Cool Joe (May 5, 2009)

Come on you gooners! Knock ManYoo out!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Come on you gooners! Knock ManYoo out!


Tune mere dil ki baat keh di. Chalo milker kahe:

Gooners FTW! Arsenal FTW! Wenger FTW!


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

FTW ka doosra matlab bhi hota hai bachchoo


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

Par ek hi matlab mashoor hai.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> **www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/fighting/fighting0019.gif


Kya hua? Bolti band ho gayi teri.


----------



## red_devil (May 5, 2009)

^ lol...kal meri baari aayegi.... 

main  yeh gaane ki soch raha tha  -- "the great CFC. Can't  F*Ck , Can't score" -- but yeh rhyme nahin ho raha...koi meri madat karo 

anyways.. Kl@w, tera site dekha... kitne log TDF se aaye hain 



> Bangalore, Karnataka arrived from thinkdigit.com on "Wallpaper - Joe Cole (Chelsea) | A Little Lunacy!"
> 
> New Delhi, Delhi arrived on "Wallpaper - Joe Cole (Chelsea) | A Little Lunacy!"
> 
> ...



B'lore mera hai... Kolkata to rahim bhai ka hoga... yeh ahmadabad, jaipur aur delhi ke kaun kaun log hain ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

Main hoon Dilliwalla...


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Kya hua? Bolti band ho gayi teri.



Saale smileys se experiment kar raha that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

red_devil said:


> main  yeh gaane ki soch raha tha  -- "the great CFC. Can't  F*Ck , Can't score" -- but yeh


The Great CFC. Can't F###.
They only suck.
They have all the luck.
But they are only sitting duck...


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

FTW ka ek aur matlab hota hai "Full Time Waat" jo Wenger ki lagne wali hai.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Saale smileys se experiment kar raha that.


LOL! 
Par kya yeh naya bug hai ki zero length post bi ja raha hai?


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

^It wasnt a zero length post, i entered the img address but it didnt work.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

Sahi hai, Pool to bahar ho gaye to Liverpool_Fan chahta hai ki koi bhi CL na jeete!!


----------



## red_devil (May 5, 2009)

> The Great CFC. Can't F###.
> They only suck.
> They have all the luck.
> But they are only sitting duck...



nahin yaar....isme bhi utna maza nahin hai..

Kl@w tu hi  bata dena ki kya gana hai !!


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

I just hope that choozas dont do commentary both matches.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> FTW ka ek aur matlab hota hai "Full Time Waat" jo Wenger ki lagne wali hai.


Lagne waali hai ya lagaane waala hai, weh to aaj pata lag jayega aaj.


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

I just hope that those Ten Sports in-house choozas dont do commentary in both matches. The presenter says this line with extra zeal," Coming up fellows after the break........." 

Proper commentary is a must otherwise i have to use mute mode.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Sahi hai, Pool to bahar ho gaye to Liverpool_Fan chahta hai ki koi bhi CL na jeete!!


Naaah. Aisa pichle saal tha jab main both finalists ki haar chahta tha. Magar abhi to Barcelona aur Arsenal hai, in dono mein se ek jeete to mujhe koi problem nahi hai.


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Lagne waali hai ya lagaane waala hai, weh to aaj pata lag jayega aaj.



Tu dega ya lega


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

Neither. Sirf tum logo ki waat lag rahi hogi, uske mazey lunga.


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

^Honestly Did you understand that line?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

Aur nahi to kya....


----------



## red_devil (May 5, 2009)

3 hrs more


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

> *Liverpool_Fan*: Aur nahi to kya....


^PM me the meaning.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

Intazaar nahi hota na...Mujhe hi nahi hota. 
Aur koi flamewar bhi nahi ho raha.


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2009)

Flame wars toh Windows aur Linux par hota hai!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^PM me the meaning.


Abey bas kar...


----------



## ico (May 5, 2009)

hahahah niaaaaaa...........


----------



## red_devil (May 5, 2009)

^ abey kya niaa niaa kehta rehta hai 

and yes hope we win


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2009)

ooh to be ooh to be 
a gooner


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2009)

I can't believe Ten Sports allows these clowns to present the game!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2009)

Almunia, Sagna, Touré, Djourou, Gibbs, Walcott, Fabregas, Song, Nasri, Adebayor, Van Persie
RVP starting and no silvestre

Van der Sar
O'Shea Ferdinand Vidic Evra
Fletcher Carrick Anderson
Ronaldo Rooney Park


park for Tevez for mancs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2009)

The lineup is our best possible.Let's see the formation


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I can't believe Ten Sports allows these clowns to present the game!!!


Fvking Unbearable


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

ITV has 'mad cvnt' Jens Lehmann and Sheringham as pundits.Hope Jens kick the sh1t out of him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

OMG love he flags,not the cheap plastic ones as Chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Fvckin wave your flags the cvnts at club level seats


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Amazing noise:Never heard anything like this at the grove


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

Arse are phucked!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Oh no poor kid


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Always next year


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

WHAT A GOAAAL!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

Poor Gooners! You need 3 goals now. 
Still don't lose hope! Come On?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

2-0 to ManUre


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

^abey Anurag try to learn what away goals are all about!!! Arsenal need 5 goals to advance iiirc


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

Emirates has gone sshhhhhhhhssssshhhhh
Time to turn off the TV and go to sleep


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I posted that when they were 1-0 down 

Anyway they need 4 goals now, not five.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

^u r rite.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

Arsenal really need to pick themshelves up. At least they should give some kind of performance. No?


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2009)

arsenal out of the game in under 12 minutes


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

^ ^ ^
And neither their players nor their fans have any desire or belief...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

Arsenal have thrown in the towel. It's just damage control now.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

The formalities are left in this match.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

2 unlucky goals killed us,Gibbs slipped for 1st and Mr. Wanker dived for the other and scored a screamer.
Can't blame the supporters,half of the stadium is still making a lot of noise.Players were applauded at the HT


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2009)

united are playing an amazing game n v taken arsenal by surprise. arsenal dont v an answer. united are defending in numbers n making quick counter-attacks which means arsenal cannot go on an all out attack mode. 
common sense suggest with rooney on a yellow card he should be substituted at half-time rather than risking losing him for the final with a silly tackle


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

The referee has been awful. United deserve to lead 2-0 though.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

Even Mr Proffesori knows his team is out.


----------



## red_devil (May 6, 2009)

lucky goals for us...possibly all the lucky escapes Arsenal had in the first leg were duly compensated...

but what a rocket from Ronaldo !! <yes almu could have stopped it but heck it still was a wonderful goal>

and i hope that this is last I see of wayne rooney and Evra in this game...i guess we have enough legs to track back and hold up walcott and other arsenal players..

btw, as wonderful as the goal from ronaldo was, it was even funnier to see all the Arsenal fans just chuck away their flags and the stadium just went silent 

<and yes credit to the arsenal management for providing some decent flags with a stick and stuff...not as bad as i thought it would be >


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

You never know. One goal early in the half and another soon after will bring back the game to life.
Don't think that will happen though.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

^Stop rubbing in red_devils


----------



## red_devil (May 6, 2009)

@ pool fan : its difficult mate...arsenal have to score 4 goals which i feel is way too difficult against the united defense ...


----------



## thewisecrab (May 6, 2009)

f.uck all man... 4 goals is too much for Arsenal


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

That's why I said I don't think it will happen.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

Even if defense is shaky, the arsenal players know they cant score that many. Those goals have winded them out and most of them would want to end the match at HT itself.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Another painful 45 mins to go


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

This was my reactions on both goals, "Kya hua.....ohh goal ho gaya" Clap Clap 
The reaction was too muted.


----------



## red_devil (May 6, 2009)

lol ... a spuds fan wrote this at a forum :



			
				some spuds fan said:
			
		

> Gibbsy oh oh oh
> Gibbsy oh oh oh
> He slipped in the dark
> Then got ****ed by Park
> ...


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2009)

beckham is at the game


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

Wenger must give Hamdard ka Tonic CInkaara to his players at HT


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Fvck 4 goals Ill be happy|) with 2


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Another painful 45 mins to go



You lot have nothing to lose. Maybe just for some consolation - a 2-2 draw would at least be respectable.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

Bechaara dilliwala Anurag ka dil toot gaya  Paanch rupaye mein Fevi Quick milta hai


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2009)

where is Bendtner?? why on earth is he not playing?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Arrey nahi. Thoda sa dissapointed hoon ki ManUre final mein hogi. Par jab Barca or Chelsea tum logo ko haraegi, tum uske mazey lunga


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

Becks & Flamini in the stands!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

This may be the last game for some of our players.I am looking at the strikers


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

I wonder if Fabregas would stay at Arsenal, come next season...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

Just look at the respective benches!! No comparison at all!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Embarrassing


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

All over now. 3-0.


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2009)

people v started leaving the stadium.... blitzkrieg counter


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

Talk about counter-attacking!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Fans still going on.Only saving grace


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

Game Over!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Players taking a piss out of fans.

abyss give me some Barca chants for tomorrow


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

I guess I should count more on Hull,Man City and Wigan to force ManUre to drop points rather than Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

^^Nah we will destroy them in a pointless match probably.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

FLETCHER SENT OFF!! PENALTY TO ARSENAL!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

It's not so pointless...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

haha that cvnt is out of the final,wrongly though


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

Sh1t decision.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

4 more such decisions needed...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Eboue dive


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

I think UEFA would denounce this red card and let Fletcher play in the final.

EDIT: Nope. Apparently they can't appeal against the decision.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Eboue doing stepovers and getting FK


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Look at the supporters.Brilliant.Still waving those darn flags in the last minute


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2009)

source:sportinglife
80: Uefa has apparently confirmed that there is no appeal allowed on this instance. Only on mistaken identity.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

What a crap rule...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Thank you United for raping us.Now Wenger may think about adding some quality in the summer


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

There it ends.
(1) ManU go to Rome.
(2) Arsenal are Sh!t
(3) Referee is a disgrace to the game
(4) Poor Fletcher


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Isn't that what you say every year? 

If Wenger had bought Arshavin in August rather than January, you lot would have had an altogether different season.


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2009)

i didnt see the incident ..was watching a crap live stream n working simultaneously.. simply doesnt work for me ...
was it not a red card? ref mistake?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Fletcher got the ball. Sh1t decision.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

I wonder had this red card shown to Zidane and the team might be Madrid, then they would bend the rules for them. Poor Fletcher 

Did you see Wenger trying to sneak into the tunnell without shaking hands with Fergie, then he saw him approaching and had to shake hands with Fergie  The fans revolt will gain momentum at Emirates.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

Someone like Bosingwa kick a rival player and gets away and here we see an innocent player missing a European Cup final due to crap refereeing. Ah the irony!
If it was the diver Ronaldo, I would not have felt sorry at all, but I feel sorry for Fletcher...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Wonder how many fans will take the flags home with them


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

You just have to look at Fletcher's face at that moment and you'll feel sorry for him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

The Andrey Arshavin show at the weekend W00H00


----------



## red_devil (May 6, 2009)

yeah .. pathetic decision by the ref... he needs to stripped of his [r]effing license/badge/whatever ...

poor poor fletch 


scohles, keane and now fletch....fletch should take heart from the fact that he's atleast in elite company 

and yes what the **** is that rule about "mistaken identity" ?? what **** is that ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

^^Like if the ref confuses Adebayor for Eboue and sends him off for an offense the latter committed,the card can be rescinded.
I gave this example because it happened in CC 2007 final


----------



## red_devil (May 6, 2009)

^ that is the silliest rule i have ever heard in football !!! :shocking:


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

^^Thats the cup tied rule


----------



## red_devil (May 6, 2009)

oh and all the today's comments about silly refereeing will make refs careful about their decisions tomorrow---people might just get away with nasty challenges... and if thats the case then it'll surely help  out those thugs at CFC ...


----------



## red_devil (May 6, 2009)

yeah that cup tied rule is also $hit ... your arse-shavin dude could've been the arse-saver


----------



## Cool Joe (May 6, 2009)

**** I had to miss the game due to bad weather 
So just now I switched on the TV to catch the repeat telecast, and guess what, cable is f*cked up. I hope it gets repaired before tonight.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 6, 2009)

Just saw the video highlights. It looked like ManYoo dominated the game. And how could Ronaldo score from that distance? 

Here's what Wenger had to say: *www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/-the-game-was-really-over-before-it-started-


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Cool Joe (May 6, 2009)

Great, cable repaired. At least these cable operators know what they're doing, unlike those computer dealers.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

IMHO The Cup Tied Rule is justified...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

red_devil said:


> oh and all the today's comments about silly refereeing will make refs careful about their decisions tomorrow---people might just get away with nasty challenges... and if thats the case then it'll surely help  out those thugs at CFC ...



LOL!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

You know what I have an odd feeling Chelsea would play a very defensive game, strangle Barcelona and Drogba would score a winner and we'll  be screwed with another sh!tty ManUre-Chelsea final. 
Hopefully I prove to be wrong.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Arsene Wenger said:
			
		

> “It’s easy to say that we need a bit of experience but I am convinced that we have the quality and we’ll continue to develop. If you look at the average age of the team it is still very young. To reach that level deserves a lot of credit but tonight we were caught by a tem who has the art to kill and take advantage of mistakes.



The three factors which were responsible for this seasons failures for me are
1.Most of the players just don't have it in them-No point in blaming them.
2.F*cked up line ups and tactics in crucial games.
3.Injuries

Arsene is responsible for the first two and should take a long hard look at his policies in the summer.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

*EVRA: IT WAS MEN AGAINST BABIES*



> Patrice Evra believes Manchester United are on another level to the 'babies' of Arsenal following their crushing UEFA Champions League victory.
> "It was 11 men against 11 babies. We never doubted ourselves," the France international said in The Sun.
> 
> "We have much more experience and that's what made the difference. We were always confident. It should have been that score in the first leg anyway. It is a great United team that won.
> ...



Talk about rubbing it in!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 6, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You know what I have an odd feeling Chelsea would play a very defensive game, strangle Barcelona and Drogba would score a winner and we'll be screwed with another sh!tty ManUre-Chelsea final.
> Hopefully I prove to be wrong.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 6, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *EVRA: IT WAS MEN AGAINST BABIES*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Wenger should frame it and hang in the dressing room


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Mere liye Veron ka ek achchaa wallpaper banade. Dont laugh.



Here you are:

*www.abhi247.com/2009/05/06/wallpaper-juan-sebastian-veron-argentina/


----------



## abyss88 (May 6, 2009)

hi there guys...you must be wondering where i was..actually i was kidnapped by my friends who took me to a ski resort..where it had been snowing for the last couple of days ...i skied the hell out in two days..just came back & looking forward to tonight's game.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

^Thanks Abhishek. Just tell me tu kitni baar lot-pot hua yeh wallpaper banate hue?


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

I feel pity for Gibbs...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Thanks Abhishek. Just tell me tu kitni baar lot-pot hua yeh wallpaper banate hue?



Zyada baar nahi!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Nice underwear there Nicklas


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

^When did that slip-nip happened?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

*www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/arti...rs--shameful-exit-club-teams-exit-Europe.html

4 Am BST.Atleast he tried on the pitch.
Actually it is hilarious


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Wenger would be furious at him,this is something that is expected from a Tottenham player.The timing couldn't have been worse too.


----------



## Baker (May 6, 2009)

see the blog..........

*www.oleole.com/blogs/chelseablog/posts/chelsea-vs-barcelona-all-this-useless-beauty


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Here you are:
> 
> *www.abhi247.com/2009/05/06/wallpaper-juan-sebastian-veron-argentina/



how do you make these? photoshop?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

iinfi said:


> how do you make these? photoshop?



Yup!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

deepak_cucek said:


> see the blog..........
> 
> *www.oleole.com/blogs/chelseablog/posts/chelsea-vs-barcelona-all-this-useless-beauty





> We have nothing to lose tomorrow night, and everything to gain. Not so long ago, even Champions League qualification for the Blues was looking like a tall order, so a ninety minute winner takes all, toe-to-toe duel with football’s finest for a trip to Rome is the proverbial bonus ball in football’s ever-surprising lottery.



LOL


----------



## comp@ddict (May 6, 2009)

ManU's got a 6 pt. lead, dun care abt any other team. Jus' gotta pass this Arsenal match w/o a loss.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

^ ^ ^
And draw/lose the rest three.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

^Still dreaming?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Of course.


Guus Hiddink says time is running out for many of his Chelsea side
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/may/05/champions-league-guus-hiddink-chelsea

LOL


----------



## abyss88 (May 6, 2009)

Arbeloa said:
			
		

> Reds can win the title


*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2415135.ece


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

Posting a NON-Sun Source 



> Arbeloa urges Reds to keep pressure up



*www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liverpool-...ges-reds-to-keep-pressure-up-100252-23556508/


----------



## abyss88 (May 6, 2009)

*Thierry Henry* is about to miss the most important game of the season. 
Yesterday, during training in the afternoon behind closed doors at Stamford Bridge, Henry did not pass the test done to check the status of his right knee, so his options going into the team are now very slim, as assumed in the press conference. 
The pain of the anterior cruciate ligament in his right knee has not subsided, so the fear that if they force the player may end up breaking it, are now more real than ever.
Henry barely participated in the rounds at training yesterday and then went to the dressing room. Thus, Guardiola has been resigned to the possibility of playing the match without the presence of the Frenchman, one of his most in-form players. Henry`s replacement would be Andres Iniesta, who has played this season several times on the left wing with a remarkable performance. This would leave a vacancy in midfield that could be occupied by the African Seydou Keita and accompanied by Yaya Touré and Xavi Hernandez. 
With this change, Barca would lose a bit of fluidity and technical quality, but would gain in power and physical strength.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ManU's got a 6 pt. lead, dun care abt any other team. Jus' gotta pass this Arsenal match w/o a loss.



Wake up. It's CL week.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> With this change, Barca would lose a bit of fluidity and technical quality, but would gain in power and physical strength.


I think this would be better suited against a team like Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Henry out is disappointing for most of us gooners.
Hope Chelsea fvck alex pleb nicely though.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wake up. It's CL week.



Kick yourself!! Its CL mid-week


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

Marco van Basten has resigned as a coach of Ajax.

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/may/06/marco-van-basten-ajax

Another big-player manager not able to succeed...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Kick yourself!! Its CL mid-week



My bad! I need a coffee!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Marco van Basten has resigned as a coach of Ajax.
> 
> *www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/may/06/marco-van-basten-ajax
> 
> Another big-player manager not able to succeed...


Hmm.. opportunity for DB10?He is the striker coach there.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2009)

Wouldn't it would be a too much of a big step for Bergkamp?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

He can be a good #2 in the new setup.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

> Nicklas Bendtner - An Official Statement
> 
> Nicklas Bendtner has made the following statement in relation to images of him outside a nightclub yesterday evening:
> 
> ...



Source- Arsenal.com
Bendy should start against Chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2009)

Trying to find a stream of Arsenal reserves vs. WBA.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

YEAH BABY!!!! ESSIEEEEEN!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Incredible...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Reminded me of RVP before all those injuries


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

F*CK YOU REF!!! 2 Penalties denied!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Chelsea are really dominating.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Andy Gray is talking BS.So biased.
No Pen for me.Not enough contact


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

lol! Good riddance to Alves.


----------



## red_devil (May 7, 2009)

not able to watch the game tonight 

1-0 to chelsea ...does that mean that they're now defending their arses out ??


----------



## red_devil (May 7, 2009)

btw, nice to know that dirty pu$$y alves wont be playing in the final, if barca get there...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

1-0 at HT!!

Look at Barca whinging and pleading to the ref!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

1-0 for Chelsea. Good Performance by Chelsea. 
Unless something dramatic happens they should be through.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

red_devil said:


> not able to watch the game tonight
> 
> 1-0 to chelsea ...does that mean that they're now defending their arses out ??


They are actually *controlling* the game.
If they had played just like this at Noucamp, this tie would probably would have been over.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Come on Barca show your attacking class 

or maybe don't. Chelsea seem better equipped  to beat ManUre in the final...


----------



## red_devil (May 7, 2009)

abey pool fan, make up your mind... which team do you want to see win the CL ??

man U or barca or chelsea..waise bhi teri team to semi final tak nahin aa paayi thanks to chelsea...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Anyone but Man United 

And Barca over Chelsea...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Lol Alves
Poor man's Eboue


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Come on Barca, you can score 1 goal? Can't you. If not Shame on you.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

FINALL THE CVNT IS SENT OFF!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Abidal misses the final?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Should not have been Red. It was a Yellow Card Offense.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Last man.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Yeah. But I am not sure whether it was a clear cut goal chance after that but whatever.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Silly Alex LOL!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Looks like I would have to support Chelsea in the final now. LOL!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

THE REF SHOULD JUST PUT ON A BARCA SHIRT!!! CLEAR HANDBALL!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

4 minutes to go
Come ON BARCA 

Though if there is any justice, Chelsea should go through...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

LLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

LMAO.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Look at cvntly cvnt LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

I feel sorry for Chelsea...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

SOB REF


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

OMG someone make a gif of Ballack chasing the ref


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Come on Chelsea were playing against 10 men.Stop complaining guys


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Come on Chelsea were playing against 10 men.Stop complaining guys


Yup! Though they deserved a penalty though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Disgraceful from drogba


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

what a sh1t ref i'm sick of his sight


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

f*ck off


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Everone is wondering why Mr.Genius subbed Drogba for a defensive midfielders against 10 men? Bad decision indeed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

LOOOL Drogba throwing abuse at camera.

Ten sports pundits owning Chelsea


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

droba was carrying a knock. f*ck the ref and f*ck the pundits


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Didn't I tell you lot needed an away goal? This is what happens with such a negative approach.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

And such a pack of sore losers...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Credit to Chelsea though,they controlled the game really well.We could learn a thing or two from them.
and I SO hope Drogba is out on Sunday.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

we lost to the ref, barca had 0 shots on target till the end. i've had enough of this sh1t reffing


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> droba was carrying a knock. f*ck the ref and f*ck the pundits


I didn't see ze knock at the end of the game...


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

firstly, the better team did not win today
secondly,the better team overall won
thirdly,incidentally,after the first leg,we had a go @ the ref now its chelsea's turn
fourthly,abidal and alves miss the final but puyol and henry will be back.
lastl but not the least iniesta fu*ked chelsea right when it mattered


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

WTF! 

Outrageous refereeing. And stfu Drogba, you're one of the reasons why we've lost.

**** we were so close to winning it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

@abyss:
Hahahaha...niaaaaaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

People ask where does Messi go in big games.
THERE THE FVCK HE IS WITH THE ASSIST


----------



## red_devil (May 7, 2009)

drogba was so stupid after the match...he made bendtnar in his trousers look great !!

silly dude couldn't ever score a goal...missed such a sitter in the first leg and now he comes in and almost wrestles the ref ? !! fcuk him !!

and yes the referee was such a big piece of $hit !! yesterday fletcher gets a red for nothing and today those who did deserve a red didn't !!


fuk UEFA or any other body that selects the refs for such huge games !!


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/flagvl8.gif


*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/bangHead.gif i know chelsea fans must be feeling this way!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^
And the sitters in this game as well...
Not to mention the chances Anelka got...


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

abidal didnt deserve a red for that tackle ...but yeah lucky win for us...but i'll take it..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Chelsea deserved this result.No one will sympathize with them.Drogba is a disgraceful cvnt.

But then again
We are the famous CFC and we dont give a F*ck


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Very good Barcelona. Keep going. Now just kill the Mancs at Rome.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> firstly, the better team did not win today
> secondly,the better team overall won
> thirdly,incidentally,after the first leg,we had a go @ the ref now its chelsea's turn
> fourthly,abidal and alves miss the final but puyol and henry will be back.
> lastl but not the least iniesta fu*ked chelsea right when it mattered


We kept Barca at bay for so long and even created a lot of goal scoring opportunities... If only we took those chances and scored... You were NOT the better team. And you were NOT down to ten men. You started off with 12 and then got reduced to 11. And we should've gotten a minimum of 3 penalties in this game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

YES WE DON'T GIVE A F*CK. WE'LL BE BACK NEXT SEASON TO SETTLE MATTERS. COUNT ON IT.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Ten Sports pundits are hilarious


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We are the famous CFC and we dont give a F*ck


LOL


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

drogba too missed a fu%king sitter and then intimidate the ref who by now would have received almost a thousand death threats


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> YES WE DON'T GIVE A F*CK. WE'LL BE BACK NEXT SEASON TO SETTLE MATTERS. COUNT ON IT.


You'll be saying that next season, the season after that, and season thereafter...keep dreaming...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

look at the arse-clowns laughing, got played off the park by ManU.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> drogba too missed a fu%king sitter and then intimidate the ref who by now would have received almost a thousand death threats



Ya! Remember the ref in Camp Nou leg in 2005. The Chav thugs ended his career...


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> We kept Barca at bay for so long and even created a lot of goal scoring opportunities... If only we took those chances and scored... You were NOT the better team. And you were NOT down to ten men. You started off with 12 and then got reduced to 11. And we should've gotten a minimum of 3 penalties in this game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You'll be saying that next season, the season after that, and season thereafter...keep dreaming...



You were knocked out by us, remember?  

Sheesh!! People forget things so easily!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

**** what irritates me more is seeing Dani Alves dancing on the pitch with his shirt off


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Atleast we didn't act like complete cvnts 
What did you lot get after defending like pussies over 2 legs?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> You were knocked out by us, remember?
> 
> Sheesh!! People forget things so easily!



LOL!!! 

And we exited the tournament with pride. Not with disgrace unlike you lot.


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> **** what irritates me more is seeing Dani Alves dancing on the pitch with his shirt off


hes off for the next match anyway....but we'll have to find replacements(the goodnews is that we'll have a new free kick taker)


----------



## red_devil (May 7, 2009)

and ballack is such a thug !! did you see him almost pulling the referee when that penalty in the 90+ minute wasn't given !!

that fcuker should have been handed a red at that moment itself !! how much ever a kunt the ref is, on the pitch he should be respected... yesterday when fletch got red card, he simply walked away --that is class !! 

and these thugs and kunts will never do that !!

and did anyone see that pu$$y alves after drawing the game shoved his  barca' jersey in his pu$$y and was dancing like he had single handedly won barca the cl...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

The ref f*cked it all up. Utter disgrace. And Drogba is surely in the OUT tray now.

I'm losing my head, so forgive me if I offend anyone.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Try teaching sportsmanship to the Chavs...LOL...

Anyway it's poetic justice that Alves will miss the final.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

I would like to know how Rooney or Eboue might have reacted if they were involved in such a situation


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

Fuc.king Fuc.king Fuc.king Fuc.king Fuc.king outrageous 
I wept like a two year old, I really did 
We deserved to win this leg, man...we fuc.ked up at the end
Again, for the third time, so close yet so far away 

Considering the larger picture, 
Guus Hiddink has done an excellent job in patching up what Scholari screwed, (Iniesta's goal was luck, plain luck, cant blame coaching for that)
I guess he has been one of the finest managers ever to have graced to Chelsea side
Best of luck to him and CFC for the rest of the games (4 games I think) 

PS
All you Arsenal/Pool scum, atleast we have a chance to still gain some silverware this year (FA Cup) unlike you lot


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Drogs says that its all over
*i43.tinypic.com/14ui442.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I wept like a two year old, I really did



+1


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/2145960713mundoemotiincmy8.gif*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/flagvl8.gif*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/2145960713mundoemotiincmy8.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> All you Arsenal/Pool scum, atleast we have a chance to still gain some silverware this year (FA Cup) unlike you lot


We are still in the title race and Hang ON...will finish higher in the league than you lot anyway....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Drogs says that its all over
> *i43.tinypic.com/14ui442.jpg



ROFL...


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Drogs says that its all over
> *i43.tinypic.com/14ui442.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

ballack's is more funnier


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> We are still in the title race and Hang ON...will finish higher in the league than you lot anyway....


Yeah right...
I never thought I'd say this but I hope ManU beats the hell out Barca scumbags and Liverfools 
(Thats the first time i didnt say "ManUre" )
@Arsenal_Gunners
LOL 
Drogba should be out now, along with Ballack and Anelka (malouda should stay though)
PS Dani Alves is a rotten piece of scum bag Sh!t filled with cr@p and <insert vulgar sexual comment here>


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

^^say whatever u like, but barca fu!ked chelsea at the time and at the right place


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^
LOL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Someone check out redcafe.They are pretty good in making gifs


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> ^^say whatever u like, but barca fu!ked chelsea at the time and at the right place


~snipped~
Screw yu 


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Someone check out refcafe.They are pretty good in making gifs


Where? Could you give a better link?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^
TRUE CHELSEA FAN


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> TRUE CHELSEA FAN


Just venting out frustration dude 
Should be back to my senses by morning 
BTW RedCafe is down


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> *img90.imageshack.us/img90/2614/middlefingerkz3.png
> 
> Where? Could you give a better link?


err....u should suck on it more..it'll help u stop crying like a 2 yr old baby


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> :Obscene Gesture:
> Where? Could you give a better link?


I meant redcafe.com,sorry for the typo.But Chelsea's loss caused all Arsenal and United forums to crash


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Chelsea fans, now you lot can take a banner and flash it in Stamford Bridge:
EUROPEAN CUP FREE ZONE!!!


----------



## red_devil (May 7, 2009)

it for the GIF's to load :

*i39.tinypic.com/2a7a3qv.jpg



*www.footballgifs.co.uk/custom/capture-8.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

LOL


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> err....u should suck on it more..it'll help u stop crying like a 2 yr old baby


Ahh just give me this one...
Too upset to talk sense, hence the innuendo 
I apologise 


Liverpool_fan said:


> Fight! Fight! Fight!


Get a life 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I meant redcafe.com,sorry for the typo.But Chelsea's loss caused all Arsenal and United forums to crash


So I noticed 
@red_devil
I saw that. 
Really it's more of an attitude problem than lack of talent in Chelsea


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

i was looking for that...@ red devil
lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Just wait until its Photoshopped versions start coming out.Even more hilarious than Fergie's balloon


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

theres a rumor that a barca fan has been stabbed @ the bridge


----------



## red_devil (May 7, 2009)

> Really it's more of an attitude problem than lack of talent in Chelsea



never have i said that there is a lack of talent in CFC....no no no...

and that gif was only for loling ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> theres a rumor that a barca fan has been stabbed @ the bridge


What! :shocked:


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

red_devil said:


> never have i said that there is a lack of talent in CFC....no no no...
> 
> and that gif was only for loling ...


Yeah I know 
But I was also pointing out to a recent fact 
@abyss

Seriously, just coz Iniesta grabbed a late goal doesnt make it the end of the world, (referring to stabbing)
on second thought,


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

How the fvck did Toure not make it at Arsenal while Denilson did?


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

i hold no grudge against any chelsea fan...@ wisecrab...absolutely none..sorry for my comments as well


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

unfortunately at this time i can neither confirm nor deny the stabbing rumor


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> i hold no grudge against any chelsea fan...@ wisecrab...absolutely none..sorry for my comments as well


Chill dude, apology accepted 
Yawnn....I'm off to sleep, will avoid newspapers/live feeds for about 2-3 days


----------



## red_devil (May 7, 2009)

@arsenal gunners -- which toure are you talking about ??? if its YAYA, then I read somewhere that Wenger thought he didn't have the talent to play at Le Arse... [i might be wrong/ may have misunderstood the source too]



and what the fcuk is wrong with those fans ??? did they actually stab another fan !?!?! its just a fcuking game that you've lost and not your right to live !!! 

second thought - if at SB there was one person who deserved to get stabbed then it has to be that pu$$y ... alves


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Thank god we didn' sign Alves. Sh!t player! Sh!t attitude!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @arsenal gunners -- which toure are you talking about ??? if its YAYA, then I read somewhere that Wenger thought he didn't have the talent to play at Le Arse... [i might be wrong/ may have misunderstood the source too]


Yaya,Kolo actually made it at arsenal 
He is perfect for our midfield and now it is impossible to sign him


----------



## red_devil (May 7, 2009)

and i got this from a heated chelsea-barca match thread..



> Rumors says it that two Barça-fans have been stabbed in London. Horrible news if its true.



$hit !!


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

i'l hold a protest march if he is sold to anyone(yaya)......besides yaya has said his salary at arsenal is nowhere near what hes being paid at barca..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

What the holy crap! These people are not fans, just a bunch of gloryhunting thugs, period.


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

now i'm hearing that the stabbing incident is just a rumour...nothing else..


----------



## iinfi (May 7, 2009)

jus one statement
if one has the opinion that the ref was not paid (not by Barca board) would go down as the the biggest joke of all time. 

ref is not blind. all decisions were clearly for someone's benefit!!!! NO DOUBT ABT IT


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

/me returns after wiping agony/pain/nightmare/tears of yesterday 
On second thought, I've moved on......

Seriously, us Chelsea fans have to take heart and look at the bigger picture.
We have matured as a side under Hiddink, who has done more than what Scholari did in his rein, and gave us the chance the gain some silverware which Scholari almost denied.
Mind you, he was called in only to ensure 3rd-4th place in the league, and now he has taken us to Champions League SF and FA Cup final. 
We will lose one of the best, humblest and most tactical manager once he leaves 
Take a bow, sir, take a bow


----------



## ico (May 7, 2009)

hahaha niaaaa..............


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

ico said:


> hahaha niaaaa..............


@gagandeep
I should have asked earlier.
Tum kabse bulgarian mein vaartalaap kar rahe ho?


----------



## ico (May 7, 2009)

^ 6 mesetsa 

Play UrT, then you'll realise the ultimate truth of 'niaaaa'.....


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ 6 mesetsa
> 
> Play UrT, then you'll realise the ultimate truth of 'niaaaa'.....


I was just curious 
Благодаря за отговорите все пак ​


----------



## ico (May 7, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I was just curious
> Благодаря за отговорите все пак ​


np.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

Here's what Guus Hiddink said:-



> "Players make mistakes, coaches make mistakes, the referee can make mistakes. And that is why we give them the benefit of the doubt sometimes. That is all in the game.
> 
> But if you have seen three or four situations waved away, then it is the worst I have seen. At this moment I have to think a lot if I have seen worse.
> 
> ...



Pep Guardiola- "I can understand that Chelsea can be disappointed by the performance of the referee. They say a lot of penalties is possible but I didn't see."
WTF? He didn't see?


----------



## red_devil (May 7, 2009)

^ how the f did he not Ze the incident !! 


oh...Mr. Wenger never Ze's them too...so possibly all of us who ze them are wrong


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

iinfi said:


> jus one statement
> if one has the opinion that the ref was not paid (not by Barca board) would go down as the the biggest joke of all time.
> 
> ref is not blind. all decisions were clearly for someone's benefit!!!! NO DOUBT ABT IT


lolwut?
Agreed that the refreeing was indeed awful. And Chelsea deserved at least one penalty no doubt, but saying the Referee is paid is just being over the top.
Why aren't Chelsea fans not caring to mention that the sending off of Abidal was inappropriate. Surely Anelka had fallen over/dived but the Referee sent Abidal off which almost killed Barca off.
Surely a "paid" referee wouln't have sent-off Abidal at such a crucial stage?


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

^^^yeah...no one remembers abidal's sending off..he was crying in the dressing room and saying that " a nulka" tricked him!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Abidal should have been sent off earlier and a penalty awarded to us. No one remembers that, I see.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

> As Barcelona players, management and substitutes ran onto the field to celebrate their last-gasp winner, and a place in the Champions League final in Rome, there was one remaining figure in the Barca dugout.
> 
> Stood with his hands by his sides and quietly surveying what was going on around him was Eidur Gudjohnsen.
> 
> As the old saying goes, you can take the boy out of Chelsea, but you can't take the Chelsea out of the boy!!



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Ok Chelsea got robbed blatantly,can we have a rematch/put CFC in the final on account of the Pens which were not given


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

> As the old saying goes, you can take Berbatov out of Spurs, but you can't take the Spurs out of Berbatov!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Better still there shouldn't be a rematch but Chelsea should be awarded the tie 3-1.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Only the most biased of people would say that we were not robbed. Period.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^
You lot lost all your sympathy with the on field behaviour of Drogba, Ballack and Terry, at least from my side.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Noone will disagree that Chelsea were blatantly robbed by the ref and that is the reason all ManU and Arsenal forums crumbled under the weight of the LOL posts


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

I'd like to hear your opinion when the same thing happens with your team. You lead for 90 minutes, have 7 shots on target against the opposition's 0 and the ref dismisses 3-4 clear penalty appeals.

You would have reacted in a much worse manner if it was you who was actually playing the match. The players did the same. Drogba got too carried away but those sh1tty UEFA people will ban him anyway. They didn't want an all-English final again and their wish was fulfilled. The bast*rds.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'd like to hear your opinion when the same thing happens with your team. You lead for 90 minutes, have 7 shots on target against the opposition's 0 and the ref dismisses 3-4 clear penalty appeals.


I would shout every swear word possible at the ref.
But the occasion is special when CFC are on the receiving end,you know.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Noone will disagree that Chelsea were blatantly robbed by the ref and that is the reason all ManU and Arsenal forums crumbled under the weight of the LOL posts



ManU must be splitting their sides thinking that the Cup is in the bag. And Arse - well you have to admire the gall of these people. After participating in the most 1-sided semi-final ever seen in the CL, when ManU swept the floor with their team, Bendtner got caught with his pants down (poor BABY must have been asking for a change of diaper), they still manage to appear on forums to mock us.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'd like to hear your opinion when the same thing happens with your team. You lead for 90 minutes, have 7 shots on target against the opposition's 0 and the ref dismisses 3-4 clear penalty appeals.
> 
> You would have reacted in a much worse manner if it was you who was actually playing the match. The players did the same. Drogba got too carried away but those sh1tty UEFA people will ban him anyway. They didn't want an all-English final again and their wish was fulfilled. The bast*rds.



Indeed you lot were unlucky. But know what you lot just had to finish the game off and never have sit back after a 1-0 lead.
Drogba was such a disgrace. He should have scored two in TWO CLEAR CUT CHANCES in both the leg but he didn't. 
Regarding the penalties, out of 4, 2 were a 50-50 case, you have it or you don't. Malouda's was prolly a penalty but so was Henry's in the first leg. And to be very honest it would be very difficult to give a penalty to Drogba. His reputation speaks for itself.
Bad luck happens with every team. It happened to us at Athens 07 when Inzaghi's was not a goal and we should have had a penalty but you have to dust yourself up and get over it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> but you have to dust yourself up and get over it.



That is what we will do. That is what we did last year and got to this point only to be f*cked over by a referee. And reports on the Net suggest that the ref admitted to UEFA 2 hours after the game that he made a few mistakes. FEW? Understatement of the year.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

BTW Which kit United will wear in the final? Barca would the home side right? So ManUre would be wearing their white kit huh?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Probably.


----------



## Baker (May 7, 2009)

F**king Norwegian

only FA cup is ahead of us....................hope we can pick that..

But i don't thing barca can lift CL with these performance........... (manu .... u r lucky)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Barca performed badly only because Chelsea actually applied brakes to them, and that Hiddink outclassed them tactically. I am pretty sure they would be able to play more freely against Mancs and win the CL.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 7, 2009)

Can we see this again on 27th May??

*lh6.ggpht.com/ericthor/SDSmkhE7JAI/AAAAAAAABYU/e-fDdVRuYU0/UCL%202008%2016_thumb%5B1%5D.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Barca performed badly only because Chelsea actually applied brakes to them, and that Hiddink outclassed them tactically. I am pretty sure they would be able to play more freely against Mancs and win the CL.



Without both their fullbacks? With Ronaldo & Rooney on the flanks for ManU? Anderson will shackle Xavi/Iniesta anyway. And then there's Carrick to spray passes from deep. ManU got the final they would have wanted and must be odds-on favourites to retain the trophy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Carles Puyol would return in the match AFAIK and I think Yaya Toure would play an important role in the match. 
ManU always look threatened when team take the attack to them. That is what what we did, Fulham did and so did Porto with the 2-2 draw.
Also Barca go to final with the experience of slogging it out against Chelsea while ManUre have had an easy route via a listless Inter, underdog Porto, and a sh!tty Arsenal team. I think this experience will actually help them out.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

digitized said:


> Can we see this again on 27th May??
> 
> *lh6.ggpht.com/ericthor/SDSmkhE7JAI/AAAAAAAABYU/e-fDdVRuYU0/UCL%202008%2016_thumb%5B1%5D.jpg



Empty Space? YUP!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Carles Puyol would return in the match AFAIK and I think Yaya Toure would play an important role in the match.
> ManU always look threatened when team take the attack to them. That is what what we did, Fulham did and so did Porto with the 2-2 draw.
> Also Barca go to final with the experience of slogging it out against Chelsea while ManUre have had an easy route via a listless Inter, underdog Porto, and a sh!tty Arsenal team. I think this experience will actually help them out.



ManU's main threats will come from the wide positions - Evra, Ronaldo, Rooney, Rafael/O'Shea and barca have a creaking Sylvinho as a regular fullback. Dunno who will play on the other side for them.

I think ManU will win easily. Barca can hog the ball as much as they want, like they did last night but against English teams they just can't seem to get through the defence.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

ManU will park the bus against the goal but they will be more efficient on the counters than Chelsea.
United are the favorites but I want Henry to win the CL so Barca ftw.(Don't play pleb though)


----------



## Baker (May 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ManUre have had an easy route via a listless Inter, underdog Porto, and a sh!tty Arsenal team. I think this experience will actually help them out.






but yesterday barca bot able to penetrate to Chelsea penalty box....  the famous messidona was not able to hold the ball with in that area........


----------



## iinfi (May 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Surely a "paid" referee wouln't have sent-off Abidal at such a crucial stage?



i knew u wud say that. thats the only way UEFA could possibly hide the fact that they did order the ref that they didnt want a all english final. 
and 24 hours after UEFA said a red card cannot be appealed
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8037362.stm
this comes out. this is only to tell the world that they are caring towards english teams. they didnt want an english club to win it... did they?
the fletcher red card is also a conspiracy. can anyone prove. i doubt it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

iinfi said:


> i knew u wud say that. thats the only way UEFA could possibly hide the fact that they did order the ref that they didnt want a all english final.
> and 24 hours after UEFA said a red card cannot be appealed
> *news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8037362.stm
> this comes out. this is only to tell the world that they are caring towards english teams. they didnt want an english club to win it... did they?
> the fletcher red card is also a conspiracy. can anyone prove. i doubt it



Conspiracy theory FTW!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Time for both teams to look forward to Sunday 
2-1 win for The Arsenal.GET IN!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Time to whip some Arse on Sunday! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Manchester City FTW!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Time for both teams to look forward to Sunday
> 2-1 win for The Arsenal.GET IN!





Kl@w-24 said:


> Time to whip some Arse on Sunday! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif



Third place playoff LOL!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Third place playoff LOL!



Watch your words; 1 slip and you'll be the one in 3rd place! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33a.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

I don't care about 2nd or 3rd. . I only want 1st.
But you lot have to fear from the 4th place.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Fear from 4th place? They are 6 points behind us and still have to play us and ManU. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

Chelsea players applying their own training methods in England training


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

@Kl@w
If they win against you lot, it will be 3points only. After that you never know. 
You lot need to draw/win to ensure the 3rd place.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chelsea players applying their own training methods in England training



ROFL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Nicklas Bendtner - What Really Happened

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

deepak_cucek said:


> the famous messidona was not able to hold the ball with in that area........


dude,i think u were only half awake during the match..there were moments where he made a.cole and terry look childish...his shot was not on target though..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

*MAGATH - I AM OFF FOR THE CASH*



> Wolfsburg coach Felix Magath has revealed his impending switch to Bundesliga rivals Schalke was motivated by money.
> 
> "We are in professional sport and it is all about money," Magath admitted.
> "Everything else is a load of tosh."
> ...



Ain't that the truth. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24a.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

*www.oleole.com/blogs/arseblog/posts/hey-at-least-my-pants-are-still-on
Arseblogger is at his best when he is drunk


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

and i agree that the better team did not win yesterday...and i now also agree that guus is an amazing tactician...probably the best,that i've seen


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.oleole.com/blogs/arseblog/posts/hey-at-least-my-pants-are-still-on
> Arseblogger is at his best when he is drunk


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> and i agree that the better team did not win yesterday...and i now also agree that guus is an amazing tactician...probably the best,that i've seen



Finally someone talking sense. Good on ya! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Finally someone talking sense. Good on ya! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


there should be no shame in speaking the truth,isnt it?
but i feel barca were better overall


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> there should be no shame in speaking the truth,isnt it?
> but i feel barca were better overall



Both teams dominated their respective home games, as expected. Poor finishing and abysmal referee+linesmen let us down.


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

now we are playing everyone out of their positions which is not good..i mean puyol will play as RB toure as CB and good for nothing or something, sylvinho(damn that man has no stamina) as LB(actually its his position)...hopefully henry will be back


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

*UEFA Impose Gagging Order On Lambasted Referee Ovrebo*



> Football's governing body for Europe, UEFA, have instructed Tom Henning Ovrebo - the referee whose decisions caused such an uproar in Wednesday evening's 1-1 aggregate score between Barcelona and Chelsea - to stay silent if pressed for answers by the pubic and the press.
> 
> Ovrebo waved play on following a number of contentious penalty claims. Gerard Pique was alleged to have handballed in the area, while Malouda, too, felt he had been felled in the box.
> 
> ...



The bast*rds.


----------



## Rahim (May 7, 2009)

Man this thread is full of gaali-galouj posters!!!!! Shame on You. Why not clean your mouth with some floor cleaning liquid.

Btw reading such un0-justice comments about the game, i have to watch it but my cable is down sice 2 days  
Just looking at Drogba's reaction in the gif before, he is full of emotions 
I still feel Chelsea deserve to be in the final but i havent seen the match yet, so my comment could be bias.


----------



## Baker (May 7, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> dude,i think u were only half awake during the match..there were moments where he made a.cole and terry look childish...his shot was not on target though..



dude this is not the kind of performance we are expecting from arguably worlds best player.. 

yesterday his combination with etoo was worse..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Btw reading such un0-justice comments about the game, i have to watch it but my cable is down sice 2 days
> .


You too? My cabelwallah on the other hand is hell bent not to show more than two sport channels and currently shows Max and Star Cricket. 
Live Stream + Live text FTW!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Man this thread is full of gaali-galouj posters!!!!! Shame on You. Why not clean your mouth with some floor cleaning liquid.
> 
> Btw reading such un0-justice comments about the game, i have to watch it but my cable is down sice 2 days
> Just looking at Drogba's reaction in the gif before, he is full of emotions
> I still feel Chelsea deserve to be in the final but i havent seen the match yet, so my comment could be bias.



You really need to watch the whole game. Ans then step into our shoes. That will explain the foul-mouthed posts all over this board.


----------



## Rahim (May 7, 2009)

^Streams dont work that well with my humble 512 kbps speed


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You too? My cabelwallah on the other hand is hell bent not to show more than two sport channels and currently shows Max and Star Cricket.
> Live Stream + Live text FTW!!!



Ohh!! So you were posting comments basing your opinion on a stuttery stream and live-text which tell sweet FA about the actual game in progress? Great! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24a.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

*@a_rahim: *have a look:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=PENQDQ52SOY


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ohh!! So you were posting comments basing your opinion on a stuttery stream and live-text which tell sweet FA about the actual game in progress? Great! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24a.gif


The steams are not as bad as you make it out to be (at least on my 2Mbps connection).


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The steams are not as bad as you make it out to be (at least on my 2Mbps connection).



But they don't match the clarity of TV.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Still enough to make any judgement.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Watch the clip.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=PENQDQ52SOY

Says it all, really.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Posting same video twice!

Would you ever recover?


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

my cable walla gives star cricket,star sports,espn,neo cricket and zee sports...(i know dd sports is not worth mentioning)...and still, i bought dish tv which will be avtivated tomorrow or on sat hopefully(if they dont observe holidays)..

ps, max is not a sports channel....just because it shows ipl doesnt mean that...but he gives that too


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Just keeping it visible. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> my cable walla gives star cricket,star sports,espn,neo cricket and zee sports...(i know dd sports is not worth mentioning)...and still, i bought dish tv which will be avtivated tomorrow or on sat hopefully(if they dont observe holidays)..
> 
> ps, max is not a sports channel....just because it shows ipl doesnt mean that...but he gives that too


My cabellwallah includes Max as a sports channel. Lame!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Just keeping it visible. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif



Make it your sig...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Naah! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=643825&cc=4716


WTF


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2416087.ece


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Nice Dance Ballack 
<snip />


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

^^wasnt this image copyrighted(Copyright 2008 News Group Newspapers Ltd and/or its licensors. No use without permission. Contact enquiries@nisyndication.com)..i also wanted to post it though...


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

does any one have a gif of it??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> ^^wasnt this image copyrighted(Copyright 2008 News Group Newspapers Ltd and/or its licensors. No use without permission. Contact enquiries@nisyndication.com)..i also wanted to post it though...



<snip />


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

*www.offthepost.info/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/n659qq.gif

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *www.offthepost.info/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/n659qq.gif
> 
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif


lmao


----------



## abyss88 (May 7, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif*thinkdigit.com/forum/%5BIMG%5Dhttp://gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

*Chelsea net three youngsters of Indian origin*


> Top English Premier League clubs these days are on a hunt for players of Asian origin and Chelsea has short-listed three young footballers of Indian origin as part of their talent search programme.
> 
> Chelsea found Jai Singh Dhillon (under-14) from Hitchin, Jordan Sadhu (under-13) from Ilford and London's Aameer Kstantin Murphy (under-12), from a 'Search for Asian Soccer Star' contest that concluded Monday.
> 
> Chelsea spokesman Simon Taylor told IANS Thursday that the three players have met the pre-requisites of the London club's initiative to 'unearth potential professional footballers from a so-far under-represented community at the top level of sport.'


Read more...
I dont know what this means though, either as an Indian, or a Chelsea fan


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Good news, methinks! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

It will surely increase their PR and hence fanbase...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Drogba Disgrace Hip Hop REMIX

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VuZnAoZJ_g


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Got this one from Arsenal forum:
*i39.tinypic.com/2natrq0.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> *Chelsea net three youngsters of Indian origin*
> 
> Read more...
> I dont know what this means though, either as an Indian, or a Chelsea fan


They should sneak to QPR or Fulham,much better future for youngsters there than Chelsea,unless ofcourse they end up in league 1 like leeds in 5 years


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

DROGBA SAYS SORRY



> Didier Drogba has apologised for his behaviour in the wake of Chelsea's Champions League exit at the hands of Barcelona on Wednesday night.
> 
> The striker confronted referee Tom Henning Ovrebo after the match and launched a foul-mouthed rant in front of TV cameras.
> 
> In a statement on the Blues' official website the Ivorian said: "I was very upset at what happened during the game, but having seen the pictures on TV I accept that I overreacted.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 8, 2009)

More than Drogba, the referee should apologize.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2009)

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/3811/cupcup.gif


----------



## comp@ddict (May 8, 2009)

> More than Drogba, the referee should apologize.


agreed

but now, Barca's in the final.

Barca vs ManU
 Thi s is gonna be interesting indeed.


----------



## red_devil (May 8, 2009)

chelsea kick out Drog :


> CHELSEA are ready to ditch Didier Drogba following his F-word ref rant in Wednesday’s Champions League KO.
> 
> Plans to offer the Ivory Coast hitman, 31, a new contract have been scrapped and he now looks certain to leave Stamford Bridge.



more : *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2418167.ece


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

Here in the subcontinent we were not getting the Sky Sports feed. Apparently, Drogba shouted "a f***ing disgrace" into the Sky Sports cameras which was broadcast all over the region, LIVE.

And the muppets at Sky Sports, while showing the replay of this incident bleeped out the word "disgrace". So several viewers were once again treated to the sound of "a f***ing <BLEEP>". *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


> Meanwhile Barca coach Pep Guardiola has praised captain John Terry for his behaviour after Wednesday night's semi-final defeat.
> 
> Andres Iniesta's 93rd-minute winner ensured the Catalan side went through on away goals to set up a final in Rome against Manchester United on May 27.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahim (May 8, 2009)

Finally saw the match and to tell you my honest opinion Chelsea were given an anal


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Finally saw the match and to tell you my honest opinion Chelsea were given an anal



Now you see why the board was in that state! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/23a.gif


----------



## Rahim (May 8, 2009)

Whos the referee in the final? I am afraid for United as Barca seems to buy UEFA's officials.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Whos the referee in the final? I am afraid for United as Barca seems to buy UEFA's officials.



Dunno, I think it has not been decided yet.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 8, 2009)

It's not Barca's fault! It's Platini!


----------



## Rahim (May 8, 2009)

Ya Platini doesnt like English Teams   This experience would make Chelsea even more stronger. Even the sending off was lame as Anelka tripped himself and dived.
Ballack should have been sent off for his grapling stuff. AND for God's sake dump this caution rule when a player celebrates a goal by removing his shirt. I am sure even Sepp Blatter would strip if he scores in the 93rd minutes. Damn these officials sit in their AC rooms and make nonsense rules. They are in the same league as Politicians and money-diggers. Platini is a donkey.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 8, 2009)

Exactly.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

Now check this out!!!

*UEFA Site said it will be 1-1*



> CHELSEA fans blasted UEFA after discovering the final score of 1-1 was posted on its website HOURS before kick-off.
> 
> Blues supporters were stunned that the governing body of European football correctly predicted the outcome of the explosive Champions League semi-final with Barcelona.
> 
> ...



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18a.gif


----------



## Rahim (May 8, 2009)

Conspiracy Theories? I love them


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2009)

> It also rightly predicted three of the four Chelsea players who got booked — Didier Drogba, Michael Ballack and Alex.


Everyone knows they are the cvnts


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Just like Eboooooooooue and the rest of Le Arse.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2009)

You mean the Eboue who is mates with everybody?
A Chelsea fan calling Arsenal a team of cvnts lol 

Walcott signs a new long term contract.



> Arsène Wenger said: “We are absolutely delighted that Theo has committed his long term future to Arsenal Football Club. Theo is an intelligent player with amazing ability and speed, and has developed extremely well this season. At still only 20 years of age, Theo has huge potential for the forthcoming years and we are all looking forward to see him grow even more in an Arsenal shirt.”
> 
> Walcott added: “I’m absolutely delighted to have signed a new long term contract. I’m so happy here and just want to say thanks to everyone who has helped me get to this point in my career. Together with the belief of my team mates, the boss and everyone on the staff, everyone has got behind me here at Arsenal which is brilliant.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

Yup, the Eboue who broke Wesley Sneijder's foot and has injured so many others, who is booed by his own supporters etc etc. You know, the works. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif

Apparently the Spuds & Arses are united in their hatred for us. And we love it. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2009)

Shakhtar to meet Werder Bremen in UEFA Cup Final.
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/may/07/uefa-cup-hamburg-werder-bremen-semi-final
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/feedarticle/8495538


----------



## Cool Joe (May 8, 2009)

Pizzaro is having a good season.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 8, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Now check this out!!!
> 
> *UEFA Site said it will be 1-1*
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Do You believe the Sun? If it was any other source, I'll actually read it, but Sun? No thanks.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

^ ^ ^ It was on the UEFA site, not on the Sun. They even have a screenshot of that page.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2009)

Hmm...interesting...But to be really honest quite a lot of people were predicting 1-1 and it's quite simple to predict Drogba and Ballack being booked. (not Alex though)..

Though indeed I wouldn't really be surprised if indeed there is a conspiracy by UEFA. UEFA always hates English teams. Remember Gaillard? The (unt who called Liverpool fans as worst, when it was all UEFA's fault. 
The refreeing was dodgy in Athens 07 as well.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

UEFA is anti-English, esp. Platini. I'm surprised Chelsea have made no comment on the issue till now. Anyways, we'll be getting to know our 'punishment' today.


----------



## Rahim (May 8, 2009)

Talk as much we can but the reality is that Chelsea were dumped out not by Barcelona but by the referee


----------



## Cool Joe (May 8, 2009)

I won't be too surprised now if ManYoo face a similar fate.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2009)

Well with the behaviour or Dogbreath and Bollock, well, you lot deserved to be at least get those player banned for a few games..do doubt...They were a disgrace...

But wonder if Pratini has other things in his mind...I mean Chelsea *as a club* aren't guilty. Compared to Italy the things clubs tend to get away this is nothing...


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

**~err...wrong thread~**


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Well with the behaviour or Dogbreath and Bollock, well, you lot deserved to be at least get those player banned for a few games..do doubt...They were a disgrace...



Consider the occasion - a CL semi, you're leading, all through the game the ref has been denying you legimitate penalties, in the end Barca score and yet again the ref denies another penalty. Emotions run high in such conditions. They reacted the way anyone would have. Ballack has been a losing finalist in the WC, twice in the CL and now he can't get to another final coz the ref was sh1t.

As for Drogba, everyone knows his fondness for the dramatic and how sensitive he can get.

They will get punished and I'm not saying that they were right in doing what they did. But at that time you don't think of the consequences, you just let it all out.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Consider the occasion - a CL semi, you're leading, all through the game the ref has been denying you legimitate penalties, in the end Barca score and yet again the ref denies another penalty. Emotions run high in such conditions. They reacted the way anyone would have. Ballack has been a losing finalist in the WC, twice in the CL and now he can't get to another final coz the ref was sh1t.
> 
> As for Drogba, everyone knows his fondness for the dramatic and how sensitive he can get.
> 
> They will get punished and I'm not saying that they were right in doing what they did. But at that time you don't think of the consequences, you just let it all out.


Well to be very honest. Would have been GUTTED, would have thrown tremendous amount of swearing. No Doubt. I admit. 
But you have to be careful what you do, they (the players) are the face of the club. They have to control their emotions. Their behaviour enraged the fans even more and I am sure this incensed the fans so much that they are sending death threats to the referee.
I wouldn't say a Liverpool player wouldn't have reacted in that manner, maybe or maybe not; but whoever it may have been would have had to face the sanctions as well. 
Wrongs happen a lot, but the the fact is everyone has to swallow that in any job or circumstance, this is professionalism.


----------



## Rahim (May 8, 2009)

What do you want the players to do? Take away emotions and passion from Liverpool FC and see their demise. I too reacted the same way when Iniesta scored and wanted to pull the referee's eyes out.
One cant just watch a match like robots and then dont react with emotions. What Chelsea players are going through is this: On May 27 they will be watching a undeserved team playing against the Defending Champions.

Advice to Barcelona will be to chalk out a plan B as i saw them doing 1-way round in both kegs. Having classy plauers is one thing and playing differently when the original plan doesnt work is quite another. So Barcelona has one hand on the trophy already?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2009)

As a side note, got to laud the way Guus Hiddink handled everthing. Kudos to him. 
Whether he wins FA Cup or not, Chelsea fans should always remember him.


----------



## Rahim (May 8, 2009)

Professionalism? Then dont talk of diving by Ronaldo or antics of Drogba, you must swallow it as this is proffessionalism :sarcastic:

Jyada gyaan mat de Anurag. We are talking about grave un-justice meted out to one team, no matter who that team is. Yesterday was Chelsea, then tomorrow will be Liverpool and United. then i will see how gentlemanly you will be. 

Drawing room mein bhaashan dene aasaan hai. Its a pressure cooker situation for those players and when they see alltheir hard work going down the drain, they will react without giving a hoot about consequences. Curse to UEFA President and its lalloo officials.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> What do you want the players to do? Take away emotions and passion from Liverpool FC and see their demise. I too reacted the same way when Iniesta scored and wanted to pull the referee's eyes out.
> One cant just watch a match like robots and then dont react with emotions. ?



Nope. I don't mean to take away all the passion.  I only mean they should not lose control like that. Dogbreath was just too bad. Ballack, was acting literally like a thug (and in his case it even wasn't a penalty IMO, unlike Pique and Abidal which were clear cut penalties).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Professionalism? Then dont talk of diving by Ronaldo or antics of Drogba, you must swallow it as this is proffessionalism :sarcastic:
> 
> Jyada gyaan mat de Anurag. We are talking about grave un-justice meted out to one team, no matter who that team is. Yesterday was Chelsea, then tomorrow will be Liverpool and United. then i will see how gentlemanly you will be.
> 
> Drawing room mein bhaashan dene aasaan hai. Its a pressure cooker situation for those players and when they see alltheir hard work going down the drain, they will react without giving a hoot about consequences. Curse to UEFA President and its lalloo officials.


By professionalism, I meant to express your emotions at the right place and at right time. It's is not a way to get in front of camera and say "f***** disgrace". Now way!!!
And I DO NOT mean they shouldn't be angry AT ALL. The have all the right to be angry, but there has to be some control.
And lastly Dogbreath is the LAST person having right to complain regarding this matter. If it was Lampard, I would have my respects but him...NO WAY!!!


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

^ err, whatever you may say Anurag, Rahim will always disagree with you.... niaaaa


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2009)

He will agree to disagree, no doubt...


----------



## iinfi (May 8, 2009)

i didnt get time to read the posts since last nite ... 
but here is what i see tdy whn i reach home frm office..

Drogba faces wait on Uefa verdict
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/8038326.stm

theek hai  ... fair enough

now let me wonder aloud..... Drogba will get banned for 5 games for his overreaction and Ballack may be for 2 games for running behind the ref. accepted....
but does anyone have an estimate as to how much Chelsea FC would loose financially and how much bookies would have lost financially because UEFA's referee was shoddy or was asked to do so (whatever the case may be).
UEFA WILL PUNISH THE CLUB AND PLAYERS FOR HAVING FAILED TO BEHAVE WITHIN ACCEPTABLE STANDARDS.
WILL UEFA COMPENSATE THE CLUB FOR HAVE FAILED TO PRODUCE OFFICIALS OF ACCEPTABLE STANDARDS.

@all assume what happened to chelsea fc happened to the club you support. what is ur take. .

thanks


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2009)

iinfi said:


> but does anyone have an estimate as to how much Chelsea FC would loose financially and how much bookies would have lost financially because UEFA's referee was shoddy or was asked to do so (whatever the case may be).
> UEFA WILL PUNISH THE CLUB AND PLAYERS FOR HAVING FAILED TO BEHAVE WITHIN ACCEPTABLE STANDARDS.
> WILL UEFA COMPENSATE THE CLUB FOR HAVE FAILED TO PRODUCE OFFICIALS OF ACCEPTABLE STANDARDS.



I read an article on this very subject yesterday. Here are a few points from it:



> Either he (referee) is bent and has been tapped up by UEFA, he is stupid or he is just negligent. Now the guy is a psychologist MD in Norway, so clearly he isn't stupid or mentally retarded. We have to assume he knows the rules of the game also, so we are left with the question:
> 
> Bent?
> 
> Or Negligent?





> If we assume for one minute that our conspiracy theories are false and that UEFA like us, and had no preference as regards the final in Rome (against all evidence, it has to be said), then that just leaves negligence.
> 
> He was negligent in his role and UEFA were negligent in appointing a negligent Ref, surely? If that is the case, then surely we have to have a replay? UEFA have a duty of care to the players, teams and sponsors to adjudicate in a fair and correct manner. By failing in this duty, they call into question the whole integrity of the competition. If there is the merest hint of impropriety, or if the body provides inadequate means to adjudicate a game correctly and in a fair and reasonable manner, then the game has to be null and void. If the integrity of the Referee is called into question by the decisions he makes, then its clear - the game is null and void.





> At what point does a Ref go from poor decisions to negligence? How many big, major decisions does he have to get wrong? I count seven big ones from last night. Seven is pretty negligent from where I'm sitting - lets not dwell on the fact that they went 6-1 in Barca's favour. Seven major decisions, and that is not counting the minor decisions.





> You could reasonably expect the Ref to make the correct decision at least 50% of the time, and so anything more than 50% wrong, say 75% for good measure, of your major decisions in the big games then you have a case for negligence.


----------



## abyss88 (May 9, 2009)

*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/Imatges/2008-2009/club/noticies/maig/Entrada_Roma.jpg
CL final, match ticket


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

err, let's stop whining and concentrate on the future.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> *www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/Imatges/2008-2009/club/noticies/maig/Entrada_Roma.jpg
> CL final, match ticket



For a moment I thought you were showing off your ticket...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

Uefa to sanction Arsenal for fans' behaviour at Manchester United game

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/may/08/arsenal-manchester-united-uefa-fans-sanction

LOL!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2009)

> Gate 46
> 
> Block 46B
> 
> ...



That's more like a riddle than a seat location!! By the time a person manages to find his seat, it'd be half-time already!!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 9, 2009)

*Wenger: No need to buy anyone*

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5299288,00.html

hahaha


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

Whatever but they need a good quality defensive midfielder and two centre backs, and some one with more quality than Adebayor.
If they don't sign I'm afraid, they'll finish fourth next season as well.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 9, 2009)

Found another funny article on F365- *www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_5293615,00.html

It's a must read!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

niaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

Just wanted to know the names of players whom you think are underrated.

My list includes: Stiliyan Petrov, Tugay and Tuncay.

Also add Veron to that list.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

Veron? Underrated? I don't think so. He is getting a lot of appreciation at Copa Libertadores (not sure of spelling) IIRC...

See: *www.goal.com/en/news/1056/copa-lib...res-veron-stars-as-estudiantes-crush-libertad

And he was quite poor in English football (and fell way behind expectations at ManU). (no offense Rahim )


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

^ err, you didn't understand what I actually meant.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

^ ^ ^
OK? What you mean?


----------



## red_devil (May 9, 2009)

@ pool fan -- he can only mean one thing --- NIAAA 

// Somehow get the feeling that his kid when born would say niaaa instead of crying


----------



## Rahim (May 9, 2009)

iinfi said:


> @all assume what happened to chelsea fc happened to the club you support. what is ur take. .


This is exactly what i want Anurag to understand.
But he somehow has this illusion that i will disagree with him no matter what he writes.  niaahh tu bhi


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> // Somehow get the feeling that his kid when born would say niaaa instead of crying


lol, perhaps you don't know the real Ico: )666. I've learnt the art of saying 'niaaaa' from him. He has just become a father and I believe, his child would have said, 'niaaaa' instead of crying.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> This is exactly what i want Anurag to understand.
> But he somehow has this illusion that i will disagree with him no matter what he writes.  niaahh tu bhi


Arre bhai aisa kuch nahin hai....

Bas mujhe tere(aur Kl@w, red_devil) ke saath argue karne mein mazaa aata hai...


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> niaahh tu bhi


'niaahh tu bhi' se tumhara matlab mujhse hai? Mai toh bus sabh logo k mazzey leta hun aur kuch nahi. 

Infact I completely disagree with Anurag's following statement...


Liverpool_fan said:


> Well with the behaviour or Dogbreath and Bollock, well, you lot deserved to be at least get those player banned for a few games..do doubt...They were a disgrace...



No-one will actually like to experience the same thing which happened with Chelsea. Their reaction was obvious.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

ico said:


> Infact I completely disagree with Anurag's following statement...
> 
> 
> No-one will actually like to experience the same thing which happened with Chelsea. Their reaction was obvious.


Their reaction was just too over the top in my opinion. I don't want to keep repeating the tame points again and again but saying f****** disgrace in camera in not just on and no matter what a d!ckhead the referee is, you got to "respect" him on the field... 

Terry's reaction on the other hand was quite natural and he doesn't deserve to get punished...

Now please put an end to this argument...


----------



## Cool Joe (May 9, 2009)

Drogba's "a fcuking disgrace" was a bit comical though.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 9, 2009)

IMO even Ballack's reaction was justified, only Drogba's was not.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Drogba's "a fcuking disgrace" was a bit comical though.



Teh moost comical moment...


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

Drogba's Disgrace: HIP HOP MIX


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

ico said:


> Drogba's Disgrace: HIP HOP MIX



Already posted 


Liverpool_fan said:


> Drogba Disgrace Hip Hop REMIX
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VuZnAoZJ_g


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

Fulham 3-1 Aston Villa....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

ico said:


> Fulham 3-1 Aston Villa....



Looks like Everton will take the 5th place...


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

^ only if they are able to beat the spuddies....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I think they will (merseyside FTW)

EDIT: 0-0 FT


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2009)

Blackburn 2-0 Portsmouth

Looks like B'Burn are safe. Big Sam does it again!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2009)

Hull 1-2 Stoke

Stoke are SAFE!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Hull 1-2 Stoke
> 
> Stoke are SAFE!


Hull are in DANGER... 

Which adds an important dimension to their final match against ManUre...


----------



## red_devil (May 9, 2009)

and we even have a new DIVA DIVER --- El Niño -- what a dive 

and Mascherano deserved a card at least !!


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

^ but C. Ronaldo is teh µß3r |337 !n teh @r7 0|= d!\/!n9


----------



## red_devil (May 9, 2009)

Torres dive beats any of CR7's dives... and I am very sure our resident Pool_fan will agree with me 

c'mon pool fan, we both know it deserved an oscar


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Torres dive beats any of CR7's dives... and I am very sure our resident Pool_fan will agree with me
> 
> c'mon pool fan, we both know it deserved an oscar


form is temporary, class is permanent.... _(in context of diving_)


----------



## red_devil (May 9, 2009)

lol...winds of change have blown over the world of football...

torres is on top of the heap


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Torres dive beats any of CR7's dives... and I am very sure our resident Pool_fan will agree with me
> 
> c'mon pool fan, we both know it deserved an oscar



I didn't see ze incident  (serious)

But stop comparing Torres to C.R. If even if that (whatever) is a dive, assuming your allegation to be true. He doesn't do it every second week or so and never tries to get opposition men sent off. Even you will agree to this.
And he will never make it a habit, unlike your threaretical genius.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

Top of the table yay.

Manchester City FTW!
Wigan FTW!
Arsenal FTW!

Hull FTW!


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

^ Man Utd got 2 games in hand.


----------



## red_devil (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I didn't see ze incident  (serious)
> 
> But stop comparing Torres to C.R. If even if that (whatever) is a dive, assuming your allegation to be true. He doesn't do it every second week or so and never tries to get opposition men sent off. Even you will agree to this.
> And he will never make it a habit, unlike your threaretical genius.




yes... why would he have to get others sent off when the refs with all the cash they get from Rafa/pool board/pool-fans do it themselves  


and Torres is only learning... every student makes it better than the master himself...so don't worry by the time the league gets over with, he would've beaten the master himself [or the cross dressing diva herself ]


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

^ lol, so you agree that C. Ronaldo is teh master....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Cheer against them? And Stand up if you hate Man United...

Anyway they would play 3 games before we play next ours so we could very well be 9 points behind them, but then they may very well loss two of those games. 
And I will say again:

Manchester City FTW!
Wigan FTW!
Arsenal FTW!

Hull FTW!

Come on Man City. Don't forget these are the plastic Mancs. They are not even a real Manchester club. COME ON!
Come on Wigan, just show your class. COME ON!
Come on Arsenal, Pratrick Evra called you lot kids. Show them you lot have grown up. COME ON!

And Hull you need to stay up in the Premier League. Need I say more.

And Of course we NEED to win the remaining two games.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> yes... why would he have to get others sent off when the refs with all the cash they get from Rafa/pool board/pool-fans do it themselves
> 
> 
> and Torres is only learning... every student makes it better than the master himself...so don't worry by the time the league gets over with, he would've beaten the master himself [or the cross dressing diva herself ]



LOL!!! 

Torres would be never as good as your CR in terms of diving.

And and occassional dive or two, yes it's not in good spirit, but everyone does this whether Henry, Zidane. That doesn't justify their action but that does NOT make them a Christiano Ronaldo.

As a side not I am not supporting diving. In fact I hate the concept of diving. And I would be dissapointed if I indeed find Torres diving if I get to see the highlights. But for a single dive, comparing him to Ronaldo is just....uhhhh....


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

Jesus said:
			
		

> C. Ronaldo is a professional diver, who currently dives for ManUre.
> 
> When the sport of Diving came to the island of Madeira in 1997 he instantly showed he had an aptitude for the game. Scouts from all over Portugal came and marvelled at his natural diving skills.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

And the day he became master:
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_6iX00OoqJz0/Scs_cSHb_5I/AAAAAAAAGZE/HIcfCA5xS2I/s400/Ronaldo+dive.jpg


(I think beta_testing posted this before...)


----------



## red_devil (May 10, 2009)

@ niaa guy -- LMAO !! 

@pool fan -- man you sound so despo !!


			
				one-despo-pool_fan said:
			
		

> Come on Man City. Don't forget these are the plastic Mancs. They are not even a real Manchester club. COME ON!
> Come on Wigan, just show your class. COME ON!
> Come on Arsenal, Pratrick Evra called you lot kids. Show them you lot have grown up. COME ON!



yes Man $hitty are the real ones..I so hope they steal Stevie G and Torres off your squad next season 

and Wigan to show their class ?? oh well,  FACKTS  is suppose 

and its PATRICE EVRA -- and he is old enough to be a father of some of the gooner kids... [ no i don't mean that niaa guy in this forum  ]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @ niaa guy -- LMAO !!
> 
> @pool fan -- man you sound so despo !!
> 
> ...



Kya karoon? Tumhari har mein hi jeet hain. Isliye emotional ho jata hoon.
And Man City stealing Torres and Gerrard? LOL!!! 

Aur father hona to tumhare squad ke lover boy ko zyada pata hoga jo subah dive karta hai...


----------



## red_devil (May 10, 2009)

^ money money money --- they have the moneeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy 

[if you've heard Shane McMahon's entrance in the WWE, you'd be able to sing and read it better ]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

LOL!!! 

Yup they will get Gerrard and Torres if they fund an entire new stadia 80,000 seater, no problem then.
We will buy them back Bosman.


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

Hull will get relegated.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

^ ^ ^
After beating ManUre...


----------



## iinfi (May 10, 2009)

yaawn ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Ya you lot can do nothing better since you lot are not even in the title race 
Kuch nahi agla saal hai naa, ya uska agla, ya uske bad to kuch ho jayega ga na...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Ya you lot can do nothing better since you lot are not even in the title race
> Kuch nahi agla saal hai naa, ya uska agla, ya uske bad to kuch ho jayega ga na...



Oh, you must be over the moon that your team is still (SHOCK! HORROR!) in the title race. As for us, been there, done that and won a few trophies along the way.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> *Wenger: No need to buy anyone*
> 
> *www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5299288,00.html
> 
> hahaha



This is infact a very good statement.He has just told the players to stop their bollocks and try to concentrate on their own performance. 
There is really no need for "recruitment drive".The base is already there,we just need experienced players in key positions(CB,DM,possibly a world class striker) 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Yup, the Eboue who broke Wesley Sneijder's foot and has injured so many others, who is booed by his own supporters etc etc. You know, the works. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


Lol it was Diaby,he is a known clumsy tackler.Well he is clumsy at everything except losing the ball


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Oh, you must be over the moon that your team is still (SHOCK! HORROR!) in the title race. As for us, been there, done that and won a few trophies along the way.


Lol they have won 18 vs. your 3 
Even if Liverpool end the season trophyless they have made a large progress this year.
If they hold on to their players in Summer while adding 2-3 quality players they will have the edge over ManU and Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Arsh may miss today's match due to 'flu'  (vela I am looking at you ) 
Same old sideways passing triangles then


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

ico said:


> Hull will get relegated.


I sure hope so.WBA ftw.


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

How come those spuds are 8th now?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol it was Diaby,he is a known clumsy tackler.Well he is clumsy at everything except losing the ball




LOL!! You just proved my point - 2 cvnts already!! Eboue + Diaby!!  



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol they have won 18 vs. your 3



And the last one was probably before most of the current generation were even born.  
In the PL era, they've won nowt.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

*Carlos Tevez: I Will Leave Manchester United But Stay In England*


> "I do not feel wanted. I feel bad over my situation, I do, but it's very, very difficult to stay any longer. I guess what I'm saying is goodbye," he said.
> 
> "I don't think I will be a Manchester United player next season. I have done everything I possibly can but they have never made me an offer or given me a contract, so I have to leave. I don't think I deserve to be in this position but you realise if your time is up you have to go."
> 
> ...


----------



## iinfi (May 10, 2009)

Disaster for Chelsea FC
if obi is not played in the coming matches and the FA Cup final we mite end up losing him to Eastlands. He will surely leave. Just as we lost Gallas (one of the best at that time) due to Mourinho and Kenyon, we will lose Obi this summer.
Am i the only person missing Obi. The answer is no. The answer lies in Essien's celebration after the first goal in the CL second leg.


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

^ err? Why you hate Ballack so much?

Even I also don't like a couple of players in my team, but the way you behave makes me LOL...


----------



## Cool Joe (May 10, 2009)

There's nothing about Ballack's contract extension on the official website. The Times _claims_ that Ballack's contract has been extended. So maybe it isn't true.

Anyway, Mikel shouldn't leave. It would be a shame if we lost him to Citeh.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

Mikel won't leave. He has had an extended run in the team this season. The player who should not have been allowed to leave is now at Real Madrid - Lassana Diarra.

About Ballack, I'm not that sure. I don't think they'll hand out any new contracts until the new manager comes in.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 10, 2009)

Here's something you can use to scare your little 2 year old/cat/annoying friend who pops up to use your computer- *images.smh.com.au/ftsmh/ffximage/2009/05/07/didier_drogba_wideweb__470x347,0.jpg


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> and its PATRICE EVRA -- and he is old enough to be a father of some of the gooner kids... [ no i don't mean that niaa guy in this forum  ]


Perhaps, I'm playing and watching football since before I was 1/3 of your current age.


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Here's something you can use to scare your little 2 year old/cat/annoying friend who pops up to use your computer- *images.smh.com.au/ftsmh/ffximage/2009/05/07/didier_drogba_wideweb__470x347,0.jpg


*globalnerdy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/i-can-has-programming-language.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (May 10, 2009)

lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Oh, you must be over the moon that your team is still (SHOCK! HORROR!) in the title race. As for us, been there, done that and won a few trophies along the way.



Wonder how many times you lot broke the bank...

I wonder what will happen to the club which doesn't give a f***, as most of their players are on the wrong side of 30.

Another cycle of Roman kicking his (a)$$


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Wonder how many times you lot broke the bank...
> 
> I wonder what will happen to the club which doesn't give a f***, as most of their players are on the wrong side of 30.
> 
> Another cycle of Roman kicking his (a)$$



Wonder how many duds Rafa bought and they went unnoticed coz they didn't cost 30million or so. 

We certainly don't give a f***. Define _'most of their players'_. I can name Drogba, Lampard, Carvalho & Ballack as the key players above 30. Surely 4 is not 'most' of 11, whatever be the school of mathematics.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

ico said:


> *globalnerdy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/i-can-has-programming-language.jpg



Is that Kl@w writing a vitriolic reply to my previous post?


----------



## iinfi (May 10, 2009)

where is this swine flu... every one's blood was so hot after the barca clash that swine flu virus ran off.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

Well it did hit Chelsea fans sooo hard that they are still snorting like pigs....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Well it did hit Chelsea fans sooo hard that they are still snorting like pigs....



Your club was the source of bird flu, remember?  

And please, don't go down to the level of Spuds fans.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wonder how many duds Rafa bought and they went unnoticed coz they didn't cost 30million or so.


Dude those were just back luck....but you lot brought such duds for >$30m, is just scary. 



> We certainly don't give a f***. Define _'most of their players'_. I can name Drogba, Lampard, Carvalho & Ballack as the key players above 30. Surely 4 is not 'most' of 11, whatever be the school of mathematics.



Main players...


----------



## iinfi (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Well it did hit Chelsea fans sooo hard that they are still snorting like pigs....



sound of pigs reminds me of Platini and Blatter and not to mention scousers.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Your club was the source of bird flu, remember?


Good joke.... 



> And please, don't go down to the level of Spuds fans.


Just having fun man...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

iinfi said:


> sound of pigs reminds me of Platini and Blatter and not to mention Chavs.


fix'd


----------



## Cool Joe (May 10, 2009)

*i4.ytimg.com/vi/wU_06ZOe4NM/default.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Dude those were just back luck....but you lot brought such duds for >$30m, is just scary.
> 
> 
> 
> Main players...



PLayer*S*??? Only 1 30m player - [7. Shevchenko].  

And Sheva wasn't such a big flop as the media made him to be. He scored 14 or so goals in his 1st season and his second season was hampered by injuries just as he was coming into some sort of form.

Regarding the MAIN players above 30:

Drogba - still terrorizes defences like no other striker. Arse had to ship Senderos to Milan just to cure his nightmares. 

Carvalho - used to be the best CB in the world but this season he has been injured too often. Alex, Ivanovic & Mancienne are worthy successors.

Lampard - what can you say about this guy? Anyone noticed his game dropping coz of his age? In fact, he is having a much better season! 

Ballack - is now used in a more withdrawn role, spraying passes and reclaiming possession.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Good joke....



Look at your club's badge.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_TC7xwrxsHz8/SNZ7T_5j3YI/AAAAAAAAARU/4JNCPgwxH84/s400/Chelshit.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_Fan, your childish behaviour never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> PLayer*S*??? Only 1 30m player - [7. Shevchenko].
> 
> And Sheva wasn't such a big flop as the media made him to be. He scored 14 or so goals in his 1st season and his second season was hampered by injuries just as he was coming into some sort of form.


He was. Considering what he cost.



> Regarding the MAIN players above 30:
> 
> Drogba - still terrorizes defences like no other striker. Arse had to ship Senderos to Milan just to cure his nightmares.


The legend diver...



> Carvalho - used to be the best CB in the world but this season he has been injured too often. Alex, Ivanovic & Mancienne are worthy successors.


Carvalho? Best CB? LOL!!! 



> Lampard - what can you say about this guy? Anyone noticed his game dropping coz of his age? In fact, he is having a much better season!


No argument to this.



> Ballack - is now used in a more withdrawn role, spraying passes and reclaiming possession.


And such a quality box-to-box midfielder is being fielded to such a roll. Oh! Great.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Liverpool_Fan, your childish behaviour never ceases to amaze me.


That was the reply to Cool Joe' post...


----------



## Cool Joe (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The legend diver...


So what if he dives and sometimes acts like an idiot? The fact remains, on his day, he is a lethal weapon for us.
Even though CR7 is a diver, he can change a game with one lash of his boot. Just because someone dives doesn't mean he isn't a skilled player


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> He was. Considering what he cost.
> 
> 
> The legend diver...
> ...



Drogba - ask defenders about him and whether they'd prefer to play WITH him or AGAINST him. Don't bring Ronaldo into this. 

I said Carvalho USED TO BE the best CB in the world. Your myopia is affecting your wisdom. Ask anyone how highly rated he was before age and injuries started catching up with him.

If you don't have the stamina to run from box-to-box for the whole of 90 minutes, you have to conserve energy and curb your enthusiasm to contribute to the team. Still, Ballack usually covers more ground than any of our players. By WITHDRAWN ROLE, I meant - ahead of the DM but behind Lampard and helping out Mikel/Essien when we don't have possession.

Hope this football lesson wasn't too much for you.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Drogba - ask defenders about him and whether they'd prefer to play WITH him or AGAINST him. Don't bring Ronaldo into this.
> p


Seeing the Chelsea match, it would be neither...



> I said Carvalho USED TO BE the best CB in the world. Your myopia is affecting your wisdom. Ask anyone how highly rated he was before age and injuries started catching up with him.


When he used to play for Porto he as among the best no doubt...but at Chelsea he was just an above average defender. 



> If you don't have the stamina to run from box-to-box for the whole of 90 minutes, you have to conserve energy and curb your enthusiasm to contribute to the team. Still, Ballack usually covers more ground than any of our players. By WITHDRAWN ROLE, I meant - ahead of the DM but behind Lampard and helping out Mikel/Essien when we don't have possession.


Wonder how he loses all his stamina when he plays for Chelsea...



> Hope this football lesson wasn't too much for you.


Aapke lesson ka shukriya Mr.Lecturer


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Seeing the Chelsea match, it would be neither...
> 
> 
> When he used to play for Porto he as among the best no doubt...but at Chelsea he was just an above average defender.
> ...



LOL at your refusal to accept FACKTS!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)




----------



## iinfi (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> When he used to play for Porto he as among the best no doubt...but at Chelsea he was just an above average defender.



ur statement shows how much you read the game ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

Above average is a compliment, just next to excellent. Though afar from World Class. And I refuse to say Carvalho was World Class. No way.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Above average is a compliment, just next to excellent. Though afar from World Class. And I refuse to say Carvalho was World Class. No way.



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

Andriy Shevchenko -----> 121,000 pounds a week....

I was a fan of him once.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif




Always reply like that, that makes you lot smarter and cool.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Always reply like that, that makes you lot smarter and cool.



Any cooler and I'd be an iceberg. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Fabianski
Sagna
Touré
silvestre
Gibbs
Walcott
Diaby
song
Nasri
Cesc
RvP

Silvestre..Diaby..vela not even on bench..no Arsh.We are there for the taking
Funny that Ade and Almunia aren't starting,punishment for talking to the press?
Is Wenger trying to win by playing the same team as FA cup semi,just to prove a point? 
It will be very painful 90 mins


----------



## Cool Joe (May 10, 2009)

ManYoo 2-0 Man Citeh

lol, why does Ronaldo always whine like that?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

ManU just need one victory to virtually seal the tile. Only the faintest of hope remain.... 
Congrats to them for doing the job so well...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Silvestre vs. Drogba


----------



## Cool Joe (May 10, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## Cool Joe (May 10, 2009)

I hope Drogba doesn't miss chances like he did in the CL.


----------



## Rahim (May 10, 2009)

Hey most you are using this word "cnvts". Whats does it actually mean?

BTW Ronaldo will cry tonight 

Why are you torturing yourself that much Anurag? The title is gone from Liverpool's grasp. Accept it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

1-0 to The Chelsea!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

2-0 to The Chelsea!!! ANELKAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## red_devil (May 10, 2009)

Le Arse getting it in their Arse 


and what the F is wrong with wenger ?? what is the point that he is trying to prove ??

could this be a 6-2 hammering for le arse ?? 

PS : i heard Real got hammered 3-0 against valencia ... wonder why abyss is still hiding deep in the abyss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Same old Same old.
What now?Ade/Bendtner coming on at 70 mins?


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

There are 45 more minutes remaining. 

If we don't win this, I'll lose my faith in Wenger...........Lets see how it goes now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Diaby and Silvestre have been sh1t again as expected.Rest are doing OK.Finishing could have been a lot better


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

^ We'll see. I don't like Silvestre, but Diaby is just okay for me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

No subs


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

I just hope Arsene's stubbornness doesn't sink our club. 

He should rather learn from his mistakes. _Duh! I'm getting impatient._


----------



## abyss88 (May 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> PS : i heard Real got hammered 3-0 against valencia ... wonder why abyss is still hiding deep in the abyss



actually under a pile of quilts..its been cold for a couple of days now,here...btw nice show by Valencia last night cracked the skull of MAD-RID(i only saw mata & silva score)..now we can win two trophies in 4 days!!!

ps what the hell is the matter with arsenal...they dominated the game(well,the part of the game i watched) and still conceded 2 goals


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

3-0!!!!!! LOLOLOOOOLOLOOLOOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Here goes the 21 game unbeaten run Wenger was going on about


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Not expecting any attacking subs before 68 mins


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

^ We can still draw. 

But I hope this teaches Arsene a lesson.


----------



## abyss88 (May 10, 2009)

Walcott should have scored at least one...hes a brilliant player but a poor finisher


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> Walcott should have scored at least one...hes a brilliant player but a poor finisher


Everyone can't prevent their adrenaline rush and be calm in such situations....

Shaandaar goal karne k chakkar mein aasaan goal bhi nahi hota...


----------



## abyss88 (May 10, 2009)

ico said:


> Everyone can't prevent their adrenaline rush and be calm in such situations....
> 
> Shaandaar goal karne k chakkar mein aasaan goal bhi nahi hota...


yeah...a little more calmness and arsenal would've been in the lead...but that time is long gone now!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

^^United game made him even worse.The worst thing is that it is so predictable.We need to push for the draw but no sign of Ade.He'll play a 15 min cameo probably


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Oh my this is an early sub!Arsene saw the light?


----------



## thewisecrab (May 10, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Hey most you are using this word "cnvts". Whats does it actually mean?
> 
> BTW Ronaldo will cry tonight
> 
> Why are you torturing yourself that much Anurag? The title is gone from Liverpool's grasp. Accept it.


They are trying to say "c.unt" but since the forum is supposed to be "child" friendly, they are using the work around "cvnt"
PS. Dont google it 


abyss88 said:


> Walcott should have scored at least one...hes a brilliant player but a poor finisher


It's inexperience thats highlighted here. Same is the case with Bendtner and Gibbs, 
A couple of years on they will be true forces to reckon with.


----------



## abyss88 (May 10, 2009)

arshavin isnt playing right??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

For the first time in 9 years, I'm frustrated with Wenger.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Cameraman taking the piss by showing the trophies painted on the stadium


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> They are trying to say "c.unt" but since the forum is supposed to be "child" friendly, they are using the work around "cvnt"
> PS. Dont google it


Here I say: (unt....

Kiska darr?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Denilson coming on


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> It's inexperience thats highlighted here. Same is the case with Bendtner and Gibbs,
> A couple of years on they will be true forces to reckon with.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

NICKKY B.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

LOL!! Pants-down Bendtner scores 1!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

^^Bendtner channeling Kanu spirit?
Hattrick please bendy


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

niaaaaa...2 more we need...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Even if we lose 1-6 Ill love bendy for his performance and even his faults.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Nicky again,nearly


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

F*cking diver Gaydebayor!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Ade sees the funny side of it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

LOLOLOLOOOOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!! 4-1!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Offside Malouda,not that I am complaining


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

LOLOLOLOOOOOOOOLOLOL!!!!!  

The fact that Malouda was offside only makes it better!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

1-4 is a horrible result but it will hammer the point across Wenger's head for sure,I hope


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

I see empty seats!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

The section singing "we love you Arsenal FC" is brilliant,they were singing till the end against Manure too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

*Arse 1-4 Chelsea* 8)

Yeah baby!


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

There is always next season..!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

We love you Arsenal, we do, We love you Arsenal, we do, We love you Arsenal, we do 
We love you Ar-se-nal,its true
Fix the issues Arsene


----------



## ico (May 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> F*cking diver Gaydebayor!


err? that wasn't a dive. He lost his balance..


----------



## Cool Joe (May 10, 2009)

Great game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I see empty seats!!!


Not their fault TBH.Paid good money to see us concede 4 goals and supported till 88th min.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

Can I expect this Arsenal side to actually beat/draw ManU? Not really. 
I think United will win against wigan and complete the PL trophy presentation with victory over against Arsenal.

No offense but there is no steel in this Arsenal side. And I don't think they'll improve on this season any more next season unless and until Wenger pulls off few great signings.

And Arsenal fans should go on an actually SUPPORT their sides. If the fans fall so short of thier duties, what can you expect from the players?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 10, 2009)

You never know, when Arshavin plays, they're a different side.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

ico said:


> err? that wasn't a dive. He lost his balance..



So why did he throw his arms in the air and look at the ref?


----------



## red_devil (May 10, 2009)

^ and we have seen that he needed only 4 touches to score 4 against you_know_who


----------



## red_devil (May 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> So why did he throw his arms in the air and look at the ref?




i guess he wanted to win the DIVA DIVER AWARD for which the refs could be adjudicators  [possibly he wanted to ask if that dive was good enough to earn him more points ]

afterall he has tough competition now with Torres getting into the fray


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

> For Chelsea, this was the equivalent of kicking the dog. Fortunately for them, in Arsenal they found a sorry mutt that lost its bark some years ago and is ridiculously easily cowed.



Brilliant!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> i guess he wanted to win the DIVA DIVER AWARD for which the refs could be adjudicators  [possibly he wanted to ask if that dive was good enough to earn him more points ]
> 
> afterall he has tough competition now with Torres getting into the fray



Probably! 

Ade - "How was that ref?"
Ref - "Lame. 3/10. Try again."


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...ster-united-wont-throw-title-away-mark-hughes

Yup and you made sure of it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

Next up. ManU play Wigan with Another faithful horse Steve Bruce....


----------



## red_devil (May 10, 2009)

I just hope pool lose a couple of games here on... I just can't see united losing the title this season... hope pool lose against some lowly team so that I could do a bit more of pool bashing


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> I just hope pool lose a couple of games here on... I just can't see united losing the title this season... hope pool lose against some lowly team so that I could do a bit more of pool bashing


Already we are going to end up with a trophyless season, how much more bashing coverage you require... 
And nope if if you lot wrap up your title next time we play we still have to defend the 2nd place. So we still have LOT to play for


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> i guess he wanted to win the DIVA DIVER AWARD for which the refs could be adjudicators


Ronaldo made this award his own for life.


----------



## abyss88 (May 10, 2009)

just 45 minutes away from laliga title...we are f*cking leading at HT 3-1 against villareal 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


----------



## abyss88 (May 10, 2009)

*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/puyol.gif*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/etoo.gif*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/messiy.gif*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/henryk.gif*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/xavi.gif*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/toure.gif*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/iniesta.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2009)

Very disappointed with Arsene's post match interview.
-4th place not a disappointment after where we were 2 months ago.
-close to trophies,PL last year,CL this year
-Avg. age just 22.going for 'evolution' will be stupid

WTF!
I miss the old sore loser Arsene.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2009)

Citeh looks like you have a man... 
*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...l-leave-manchester-united-but-stay-in-england

(And would actually be a quite a good buy since he is proven quality player in the EPL and would be cheap for Citeh's standards...)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^ But would Tevez prefer City? I think with our impending squad overhaul, we could be his next destination.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Yup. If Chelsea want him, Citeh will have no chance, absolutely. But do Chelsea want him? I think they(chelsea)'ll buy Karim Benzama and/or Villa.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^ The asking price of 30m Pounds is way to much. For that price (or lesser, since Lyon aren't exactly flying high ATM) Benzema would be a terriffic buy!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2009)

Barcelona	3 - 3	Villareal
LOL!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

Where's abysssssssss???


----------



## abyss88 (May 11, 2009)

damn!!! villareal made it 3-3..f8ck...i'm looking like a nitwit now


----------



## abyss88 (May 11, 2009)

screwed us in the end!! fu*k that F*cking F*ck


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^ How does it feel, eh?


----------



## abyss88 (May 11, 2009)

^^^    *www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/bangHead.gif   feels like this


but i'm sure we'll win laliga next week *www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/party00231.gif


----------



## ico (May 11, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> So why did he throw his arms in the air and look at the ref?


To be honest, everyone has a look at the refree to see whether he gets the decision to his favour or not.  It wasn't an intentional dive, but he surely looked for an advantage, and I'll agree on that.

He had a long stretch while jumping over Cech and thats why he fell. Not the usual *intentional* Ronaldo/Drogba dive..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Ahh, the Wenger syndrome.  

"Decision to his favour or not" - Err... If it was just a loss of balance, WHAT decision needs to be made by the ref? He was lucky not to be booked for diving.

And Drogba does not go diving in the penalty area unlike the diva diver. He just reacts a bit theatrically to any foul.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2009)

Whatever he did I hate to see him smiling and jogging casually when we are getting owned.
I would like him to be sold but then again we won't replace him.
Diaby should be sold for whatever price,I have more trust in academy players than him but



			
				Arsenal.com said:
			
		

> *Wenger won't kick out young internationals*
> 
> By Chris Harris
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (May 11, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Ahh, the Wenger syndrome.


Have you played the game? If yes, then talk. 

Edit: I think Wenger has become the "Krazzy Warrior" of the managers.  He needs to rectify his attitude seriously.

PS: I'm not against him and not acting like a plastic. All we were in the past and we are at the moment, is because of him. 

He had built the greatest team in the British footballing history, and 'I believe' _(pun intended)_ he can do it again, but not until he rectifies his stubbornness.


----------



## Baker (May 11, 2009)

last week i saw some highlights from Argentinian league..... 

awesome football , the way they playing is beautiful such a beautiful passing game..
i was believing EPL tops among all the league... but after seeing these highlights am rethinking...........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2009)

ico said:


> 'I believe very strongly'


Fixed


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

ico said:


> Have you played the game? If yes, then talk.



Yes my boy, I HAVE played the game - attacking/central midfield. 

Accept the FACKTS.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Yes my boy, I HAVE played the game - attacking/central midfield.
> 
> Accept the FACKTS.


hmm? Then have you ever stretched long and fallen over the keeper? And then did you have a look at the refree?

The dive wasn't intentional he just fell, but sure he seeked advantage of the fall. (like I said before)

PS: I haven't looked at the replay btw. 

Do have a look at abyss88's signature if you don't agree with me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

ico said:


> hmm? Then have you ever stretched long and fallen over the keeper? And then did you have a look at the refree?
> 
> The dive wasn't intentional he just fell, but sure he seeked advantage of the fall. (like I said before)
> 
> ...



Well then there can't be different yardsticks for different players - Ronaldo falls over after stretching a bit too much over the keeper and he is a diver, Adebayor does he same and he simply lost his balance. 

Heck, let's follow abyss' siggy and end this.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2009)

hahaha niaaaa. 

But I hated his grin.....


----------



## red_devil (May 11, 2009)

^ abey kya niaa niaa laga rakha hai !!



> CARLO ANCELOTTI has hinted he will NOT be Chelsea's next manager.
> 
> The AC Milan coach is the man the Blues want to replace interim boss Guus Hiddink in the summer.But Ancelotti insists he has not been handed a deadline by Roman Abramovich to join the club.



why do i sense that Roman will somehow manage to keep guus !
<and i guess CFC fans want guus as well...>

and looks like Stevie G has finlly given up hope [but i guess there is one "pool-fan" who hasn't ]



> STEVEN GERRARD believes his partnership with Fernando Torres can fire Liverpool to glory next season — if they both stay fit.
> "It's important that going into next season we both try and stay fit to give Liverpool the best chance of being successful.



hmm....I guess Rafa should listen to him and wrap them both in cotton wool for the up coming games and give players like El Zahr or Babel or Ngog a go at PL ... even if they don't win him matches, he can probably attract other clubs like wigan or the newly promoted ones or heck even man $hitty -- and make a quick buck by selling them


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> why do i sense that Roman will somehow manage to keep guus !
> <and i guess CFC fans want guus as well...>


With world cup at the end of the season?Not happening.Or maybe he'll be sacked mid season


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

The commentators mentioned an interesting stat during the game last night - the Arsenal ladies team has won 10 trophies in the same period that the men's team has won 0.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> why do i sense that Roman will somehow manage to keep guus !
> <and i guess CFC fans want guus as well...>


Not going to happen.



> and looks like Stevie G has finlly given up hope [but i guess there is one "pool-fan" who hasn't ]


I will clutch straws, hair, whatever but will simply not GIVE UP particularly when we are playing so well. 



> hmm....I guess Rafa should listen to him and wrap them both in cotton wool for the up coming games and give players like El Zahr or Babel or Ngog a go at PL ... even if they don't win him matches, he can probably attract other clubs like wigan or the newly promoted ones or heck even man $hitty -- and make a quick buck by selling them


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> The commentators mentioned an interesting stat during the game last night - the Arsenal ladies team has won 10 trophies in the same period that the men's team has won 0.


Arsenal youth team are in the FA cup final too vs. Liverpool 8)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal youth team are in the FA cup final too vs. Liverpool 8)



How different is the Arsenal youth team from their first team? I mean, many of the first teamers are young enough to play in the youth setup, right?

Oh, and yesterday I read an article that mentioned a very good point about youth and experience. The author said that there needs to be a blend of youth and experience (as we hear so many pundits saying) and illustrated it with 2 examples. He mentioned how much valuable advice, help and experience Mikel must be gaining by having world-class players like Essien, Ballack & Lampard to guide him. The same thing goes for Anderson at ManU, who can look up to Scholes, Giggs, Carrick et al for guidance. Then he talked about Arsenal, who have such a young team but no one to guide them like an elder brother.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> How different is the Arsenal youth team from their first team? I mean, many of the first teamers are young enough to play in the youth setup, right?
> 
> Oh, and yesterday I read an article that mentioned a very good point about youth and experience. The author said that there needs to be a blend of youth and experience (as we hear so many pundits saying) and illustrated it with 2 examples. He mentioned how much valuable advice, help and experience Mikel must be gaining by having world-class players like Essien, Ballack & Lampard to guide him. The same thing goes for Anderson at ManU, who can look up to Scholes, Giggs, Carrick et al for guidance. Then he talked about Arsenal, who have such a young team but no one to guide them like an elder brother.


Most of them are around 20 so only Ramsey and Wilshere can make it(Youth=U18 )

We have the European champion Silvestre in our ranks,he can help us with his experience a lot 
But yeah if not players,we can do with few of our famous back 4 in the coaching staff.Steve bould is already doing a great job as U18 manager.Adams and Winterburn can teach a thing or two to our fragile defense.Bergkamp is a striker coach at Ajax,he will be a great mentor for RVP/Nasri/diaby.


----------



## abyss88 (May 12, 2009)

The magnetic resonance scan carried out this Monday morning confirms that Andres Iniesta has a two-centimetre tear in his right thigh muscle. Club medical staff will be working to get him ready for the CL final in Rome.
      Andres Iniesta finished the Villarreal with pain in his right leg. An examination after the game and a scan this Monday morning at Barcelona Hospital have confirmed that the player has a two-centimetre tear in his right thigh muscle.  Barcelona’s medical services will start working to try to get the player ready for the Champions League final in Rome on 27 May.


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2009)

^^We'll try soften ManU up for the CL final,EBOUE MUST START


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2009)

Talking of Youth football,the season ended today.
Arsenal top the Group A table with a 2-0 win over WBA.

*www.premierleague.com/page/YouthATable


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2009)

Newcastle 3-1 Boro

Looks like Boro would be relegated.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2009)

Looks like Hull would be relegated for sure
FVCK YES!


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)

I just don't want WBA to be relegated.

To be honest, I feel they play better than the likes of Stoke, Bolton & Sunderland.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2009)

ico said:


> I just don't want WBA to be relegated.
> 
> To be honest, I feel they play better than the likes of Stoke, Bolton & Sunderland.


I agree. They have been playing well in the last couple of games.
Looks like Newcastle might escape relegation through the skin of their teeth.
BTW how many points are need to escape relegation (in general) ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2009)

40


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2009)

Quote from another great Arshavin interview


> Q: You always keep saying, that you are ready to trade any personal achievement for the victory of your team. Would you trade 4:4 in Liverpool for 0:1 without your name on the score sheet?
> A: No, it just wouldn't be a fair trade. To trade two points that were of absolutely no importance for such a bright game that will be remembered for years to come? And it's important for Arsenal that player Arshavin would settle in the team as soon as possible, and nothing can speed up this process more than a game like this. That's why my four goals were more valuable for the club than two points.


Pwnd.No cliched BS.


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)

^ 

I knew he is a great player when he was asked about Pavlyuchenko by an interviewer in his first interview and he replied, "He is not a friend of mine"...


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2009)

Arshavin has replied from his heart...it's rare to see players like that....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2009)

Man that Arshavin is class! I don't care who he playes for, I've been a fan of his ever since I saw him in the Euros!! There was another incident in the Pompey game, when Arshavin fell down in the box and the ref awarded a penalty. Arshavin was adamant that it was not a penalty, as seen by his gesture as soon as he got up, indicating that it was not a pen!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2009)

Is Arshavin playing against the Mancs?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2009)

Unless he has _the_ flu,10 days should be enough to recover.We'll have to wait till Friday press conference to be sure.


----------



## red_devil (May 12, 2009)

i hope Arshavin plays... would be wonderful to see him play against our defense and in general would love to see him in action ...


----------



## abyss88 (May 12, 2009)

hahahaha niaaaaaaa


----------



## abyss88 (May 12, 2009)

^^^ abey kya niaaaa niaaaa laga rakha hai??!!!!


----------



## red_devil (May 12, 2009)

tujhe kya hua ??


----------



## Cool Joe (May 12, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> There was another incident in the Pompey game, when Arshavin fell down in the box and the ref awarded a penalty. Arshavin was adamant that it was not a penalty, as seen by his gesture as soon as he got up, indicating that it was not a pen!!!


Yup, I was really amazed with Arshavin's reaction there. Most players would just look at the referee and hope for a penalty. Arshavin is class.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 12, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> hahahaha niaaaaaaa





abyss88 said:


> ^^^ abey kya niaaaa niaaaa laga rakha hai??!!!!


LOL..!!


----------



## abyss88 (May 12, 2009)

red_devil said:


> tujhe kya hua ??



nothing....just having some fun!


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)

Jose Mourinho's Wonder Goal


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^ That's a few weeks old. The Sun is like IndiaTV - it gets hold of something that the world has already seen but doesn't give a damn about, then bigs it up as their EXCLUSIVE!


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)

^ hahaha niaaaa


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2009)

I think Gagandeep is watching Raju's jokes all day. No wonder he remains cheerful all day


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I think Gagandeep is watching Raju's jokes all day. No wonder he remains cheerful all day


Well, you don't know me personally. 

In reality, I'm not a very happy person.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ That's a few weeks old. The Sun is like IndiaTV - it gets hold of something that the world has already seen but doesn't give a damn about, then bigs it up as their EXCLUSIVE!



Much much more worse


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2009)

ico said:


> Well, you don't know me personally.
> 
> In reality, I'm not a very happy person.


Toh aap mere jaise sanjeeda mijaaz ke ho


----------



## iinfi (May 12, 2009)

ico said:


> In reality, I'm not a very happy person.



kya hua be?? job nahi lag rahi hai kya? 
if that is the case dont worry.
half of the world the world is without a job and the remaining dont know whether they can keep it till nxt quarter. jus keep trying.


----------



## ico (May 12, 2009)

iinfi said:


> kya hua be?? job nahi lag rahi hai kya?
> if that is the case dont worry.
> half of the world the world is without a job and the remaining dont know whether they can keep it till nxt quarter. jus keep trying.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2009)

iinfi said:


> kya hua be?? job nahi lag rahi hai kya?
> if that is the case dont worry.
> half of the world the world is without a job and the remaining dont know whether they can keep it till nxt quarter. jus keep trying.



Arrey? Gagan to apne 10th(ya 12th?) ke board ka result await kar raha hai...usko thodi abhi job ki zaroorat hai...

@ico: Be happy mate.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2009)

New Arsenal away kit leaked(again)
*www.oleole.com/blogs/arseblog/posts/is-this-the-new-away-kit
But this one matches the sneak preview spotted on the official site.
*www.oleole.com/media/main/images/blogs/images/group1/subgrp31/blogimg_1650_6107-20090512215945898352.jpg


----------



## Rahim (May 13, 2009)

Just imagine Eboue in that Black kit  Nobody can make out his face.


----------



## abyss88 (May 13, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Just imagine Eboue in that Black kit  Nobody can make out his face.



although a_rahim may not have any unpleasant intentions, but i would consider these as racial remarks and personally i'm quite upset about it


----------



## Rahim (May 13, 2009)

^You are free to give your opinion on that funny remark by me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> although a_rahim may not have any unpleasant intentions, but i would consider these as racial remarks and personally i'm quite upset about it



*ihasahotdog.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/funny-dog-pictures-why-so-serious.jpg


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

The fact is Eboue pwnz Krazzy Warrior aka Vaibhavtek....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2009)

Its navy blue btw. and I quite like it.Although a touch of yellow would have given it a bit more Arsenal flavor.
Love the collar too.

And noone say anything against Sir Eboue


----------



## Cool Joe (May 13, 2009)

ico said:


> The fact is Eboue pwnz Krazzy Warrior aka Vaibhavtek....


lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 13, 2009)

Eboue FTW! (against ManUre at least)


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

Eboue is underrated.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

ico said:


> The fact is Eboue pwnz Krazzy Warrior aka Vaibhavtek....


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> @ico: Be happy mate.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 13, 2009)

ico said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif



Why so depressed?


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Why so depressed?


Many many reasons mate.... 

But in the end, it is niaaaa (trolling) which makes me happy...


----------



## iinfi (May 13, 2009)

ico said:


>



apologies if u felt offended ..... dont make that long face now. 


Chelsea surprise for Abhishek Bachchan


> Indian movie star and ardent Chelsea Football Club fan, Abhishek Bachchan  was at Stamford Bridge  in London  recently to watch his favourite team's Champions League  semi-final match against Barcelona.
> 
> Though disappointed with the outcome of the match after the Blues were knocked out on away goals, the actor who has played a Chelsea fanatic in one of his films was in for a pleasant surprise. He was presented with the new Chelsea jersey by the club's CEO, Peter Kenyon, making him the world's first owner of the prestigious club's latest jersey.
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

Abhishek is a plastic fan. (pun intended)


----------



## Cool Joe (May 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 13, 2009)

Wait a second. Does anyone remember those Dhoom/ESPN ads? In it when John Abraham wore Chelsea shirt while Abhishek Bachan wore ManU shirt along with Uday Chopra. 
Funnily enough Abraham now wears ManU shirt and now Abhishek wears Chelsea shirt.
Looks like these starts change their "support" at will


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Wait a second. Does anyone remember those Dhoom/ESPN ads? In it when John Abraham wore Chelsea shirt while Abhishek Bachan wore ManU shirt along with Uday Chopra.
> Funnily enough Abraham now wears ManU shirt and now Abhishek wears Chelsea shirt.
> Looks like these starts change their "support" at will



In latter ads, Abraham wore an Arsenal shirt. Go figure.

Don't mind them, they are a bunch of money-grabbing muppets who know sh1t about the team whose jersey they might be wearing.

_"Everyone knows that it's all about the money"_ - from All About The Money (PES 2009)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2009)

Adebayor - It's all about the money



> Emmanuel Adebayor has risked alienating himself from Arsenal fans following an interview serialised in the Daily Mail where he suggested at this stage in his career, money is all important.
> 
> The Togolese striker is asked by the BBC Africa Sports editor, Farayi Mungazi: ‘How important is money to footballers? A lot of them say it is not about the money. Is that true?’ to which the player, heavily linked with a move to AC Milan and Barcelona, replied:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahim (May 13, 2009)

^Dont forget the glamourous actress joining with IPL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2009)

Wigan lead ManU 
Hopefully they are better at defending leads than Tottnumb


----------



## abyss88 (May 14, 2009)

i think Liverpool fan got it absolutely right...i also remember those ads 

btw,copa del rey final about to begin in a few moments fu(k every sports channel in india cuz they are not showing it!!!! and i can not watch live streams on my paltry 256 kbps(well i dont get even this speed) connection  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12.gif


----------



## ico (May 14, 2009)

If Man Utd lose against Wigan and we win against Man Utd and Liverpool win both of their next matches, it would mean celebrations at my house too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2009)

^^All I am hoping for is not to see Manu beating us 3-0 and celebrating the title on our arse 
Wigan Ftw. Liverpool ftw. Arsenal ftw. 

@abyss I watch streams on my 256kbps all the time.Try www.myp2p.eu


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

LOL, Rodallega looks a lot like the maid who works at my house!


----------



## abyss88 (May 14, 2009)

thanks for the link!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

It's 1-1 now


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2009)

DAMN!
I dunno why but I just get the feeling that Mancs will score a winner.
It's just that feeling


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2009)

Come on Wigan. Score a goal. At least hold on to the lead.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

Not feeling sleepy at all. Will set Win7 RC to finish downloading when I scamper off to bed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> DAMN!
> I dunno why but I just get the feeling that Mancs will score a winner.
> It's just that feeling



Wigan 1-2 ManU

Carrick just scored.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2009)

2-1 
Now mancers will read the match report and celebrate


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2009)

Arsenal FTW! Hull FTW!


----------



## abyss88 (May 14, 2009)

i am watching the copa del rey final on live stream(3gp quality or worse and i'm still getting cuts in between)bloody bsnl cant even give me a proper 256 kbps speed... anyways i was hearing the commentary in spanish...couldnt understand a thing but it was far more exciting than english


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2009)

All hopes on Eboue+10 others to spoil their party on Saturday.1 point needed to win the PL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> far more exciting than english


English=Andy Gray creaming his pants over Liverpool/United.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wigan 1-2 ManU
> 
> Carrick just scored.



You realise that points for ManU in this game ruled you lot out mathematically out of the title race?
United still need ONE more point. Hope they get none.


----------



## abyss88 (May 14, 2009)

barca leading 4-1 against bilbao


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You realise that points for ManU in this game ruled you lot out mathematically out of the title race?
> United still need ONE more point. Hope they get none.



Realistically we went out of the title race a few weeks ago, so it's no big deal now. We've got a cup final to look forward to!


----------



## abyss88 (May 14, 2009)

congratulations to FC Barcelona for winning the Copa Del Rey!!

visca el barca........visca el catalunya


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/ronaldoo.gif

LMAO!!!


----------



## ico (May 14, 2009)

^ thats pedal...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LMAO!!!


Lol @ Tevez 
Ronaldo must be thinking that even the Korean guy is bigger than him


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2009)

I just checked espnstar.com and am shocked to see that United V Arsenal match will not be shown on Saturday. Something wrong with the tv schedule?

BTW I watched the Wigan v United match and after a long time some team gave United the head ache and with that greasy pitch and Evans & Evra not caring about defending, poor Vidic had to do all the defending. I still believe Tevez should move on as he wont get the preference over Rooney & The Lazy One. Best of Luck to him. But I hate to read and see the hostility shown by media nd his agent. I hope that his transfer is without any fuss as United have clearly shown no interest to make his deal permanent.

What was that about Valencia joining United  Paper talk or there is some truth in it? He is not that good imo and why do United want a winger when that playing time must be given to Nani? Its high time Nani gets his chance. Why waste money on average players? Liverpool are good at that.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 14, 2009)

"Being an injured Chelsea player is probably the second best job in the world behind being a Chelsea player."
- Joe Cole


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I just checked espnstar.com and am shocked to see that United V Arsenal match will not be shown on Saturday. Something wrong with the tv schedule?
> 
> BTW I watched the Wigan v United match and after a long time some team gave United the head ache and with that greasy pitch and Evans & Evra not caring about defending, poor Vidic had to do all the defending. I still believe Tevez should move on as he wont get the preference over Rooney & The Lazy One. Best of Luck to him. But I hate to read and see the hostility shown by media nd his agent. I hope that his transfer is without any fuss as United have clearly shown no interest to make his deal permanent.
> 
> What was that about Valencia joining United  Paper talk or there is some truth in it? He is not that good imo and why do United want a winger when that playing time must be given to Nani? Its high time Nani gets his chance. Why waste money on average players? Liverpool are good at that.



17:1017:30
 18:00
 18:30
  Live
 Barclays Premier League 2008/9
Match: Manchester United vs. Arsenal
For a second I thought we would be spared of watching a bunch of cvnts running around with PL,I guess not


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> "Being an injured Chelsea player is probably the second best job in the world behind being a Chelsea player."
> - Joe Cole


Ya because he gets to pick up big money without even playing.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya because he gets to pick up big money without even playing.



Tomas Rosicky. Arsenal. Hasn't kicked a ball for 18 months.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 14, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You realise that points for ManU in this game ruled you lot out mathematically out of the title race?
> United still need ONE more point. Hope they get none.


 
Still hoping buddy?


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 17:1017:30
> 18:00
> 18:30
> Live
> ...


Thanks for the timing but you are a foul-mouthing......... You have the option of NOT watching that match  But guess what you love Wenger,dont you and especially Sir.
~sniped~

Why dont you look into your own team and the kids AND its arrogant manager rather than picking on other teams. The same goes to Liverpool_Fan.
But guess what you have already thrown in the towel by predicting United at least will draw. That says a lot about the belief you have in the kids who are more interested for the vacation than playing for Wenger.

If being trophy-less for so long makes you happy, I shudder to think when Arsenal WILL win some serious silverware. I guess you will explode and dirty the surroundings.

Bottomline is United, if they manager to score a point, will be the worthy Champions and its no rocket-science to understand it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

Read this, Arsefans:

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_5323246,00.html



> Arsene Wenger is facing an interrogation on Thursday evening when he addresses Arsenal shareholders at a question-and-answer session. F365 suggest some questions...
> 
> * What matters more to you: style or substance, trophies or aesthetics?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2009)

^Those are genuine questions. The last one is so true. I wonder why did he bought Silvestre?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Only Arsene knows!


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2009)

^and Arsenal_Gunners


----------



## Cool Joe (May 14, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## hullap (May 14, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Read this, Arsefans:
> 
> *www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_5323246,00.html



hahhaha


----------



## iinfi (May 14, 2009)

* If you were given Manchester City's budget, would you still sign unknown Frenchmen? 

awesome. 

the day he sold patrick viera for i think 18m, people said wow, wat a deal. 18m for a man who will be out of his peak in a couple of years.
he has got his calculations completely wrong over the last few years. but for aston villa's sudden loss of form they wud v been playing in UEFA cup next year.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2009)

digitized said:


> Still hoping buddy?


Why not?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Thanks for the timing but you are a foul-mouthing......... You have the option of NOT watching that match  But guess what you love Wenger,dont you and especially Sir.
> ~sniped~



*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/ronaldoo.gif



a_rahim said:


> Why dont you look into your own team and the kids AND its arrogant manager


I post about Arsenal all the time 



a_rahim said:


> But guess what you have already thrown in the towel by predicting United at least will draw. That says a lot about the belief you have in the kids who are more interested for the vacation than playing for Wenger.


I hope and pray that Arsenal thrashes ManU but given the current morale and defensive crisis it would be foolish to predict a 0-4 scoreline.



a_rahim said:


> If being trophy-less for so long makes you happy, I shudder to think when Arsenal WILL win some serious silverware. I guess you will explode and dirty the surroundings.


Of course I'll explode.Or should I be like the Mancs?
Wake up-read the result and match report-yawn-go to brag



a_rahim said:


> Bottomline is United, if they manager to score a point, will be the worthy Champions and its no rocket-science to understand it.


Agreed


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Thanks for the timing but you are a foul-mouthing......... You have the option of NOT watching that match  But guess what you love Wenger,dont you and especially Sir.
> ~sniped~
> 
> Why dont you look into your own team and the kids AND its arrogant manager rather than picking on other teams. The same goes to* Liverpool_Fan*.
> ...



Geez! Thanks! 
You know why just most people outside the fanbase and "plastic" fanbaseof ManUre hate them winning the title much more than say  Arsenal or _even_ Chelsea won in the past? It is just because of the disgusting attitude of your teams "fan$" and your manager who are by far "dirty" the surroundings with their attitude.
And before trying to give such "advice" to me or Arsenal_Gunners, try that to a certain dumbhead who manages your club.   


			
				Ferguson backing Milan (regarding) UCL Athens 2007 said:
			
		

> Ancelotti Happy To Have Fergie In His Corner
> 
> Milan coach Carlo Ancelotti is pleased that Sir Alex Ferguson will
> be supporting his team in Wednesday's Champions League final against
> ...


(I can't find an exact news source link but whatever)
*www.mail-archive.com/bolaml@yahoogroups.com/msg40586.html

So no mate. I will not stop being Anti-ManU.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2009)

iinfi said:


> * If you were given Manchester City's budget, would you still sign unknown Frenchmen?



The answer to that particular question was discussed in the press conference today.



			
				AW said:
			
		

> I believe every manager has the same problem, to manage within his own resources._ I look now like I do not want to spend money, but I have nothing against spending money._
> “I just feel we have a team who can be very competitive and we want, as always, to manage this club within its resources and I will do that.





iinfi said:


> the day he sold patrick viera for i think 18m, people said wow, wat a deal. 18m for a man who will be out of his peak in a couple of years.


Selling Viera was a very good decision.He is out injured half the time and is nowhere near the player that he was at Arsenal.The problem has been the void left by him which hasn't been filled yet.



iinfi said:


> but for aston villa's sudden loss of form they wud v been playing in UEFA cup next year.


This is as true as saying that ManU/Liverpool won the title due to Arsenal's sh1tty season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2009)

Lock down your Galacticos! Perez is coming back!!



> Florentino Pérez, the father of the galácticos, has confirmed his candidature for the Real Madrid presidency.
> 
> Pérez, who made history by bringing together football heroes Zinedine Zidane, Luis Figo, Ronaldo, Michael Owen and David Beckham at the Bernabéu, has announced his candidature for the upcoming elections.
> 
> The Spanish businessman is the big favourite to replace the caretaker chairman, Vicente Boluda, and he confirmed his intention to experience a second spell in charge of the Merengues at Hotel Ritz, Madrid. The elections will take place in the Spanish capital on 14 June.


----------



## abyss88 (May 14, 2009)

so we'll see some thing new at the "burnacow"!!

i think he will try to do the same stupid things but they've got new competition from Man city(if any one will want to play there).....endless cash doesnt seem to work with some players e.g kaka


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2009)

Its good news,there would be a sellout of lots of talent at Madrid.There are rumors in the Dutch media that almost all the Dutch(except RVN) will be sold.
We can get a good midfielder in the madrid clearance sale.M. Diarra will be a dream signing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2009)

Tomas Rosicky is back 


> Tomas Rosicky has returned to full training for the first time in almost 16 months.
> 
> The Czech midfielder innocuously limped off after nine minutes of an FA Cup on January 26, 2007. But what was initially perceived as a short-term injury has kept Rosicky out for well over a year.
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2009)

You want to hear a conspiracy theory?Rosicky was tested positive in an internal drug test.Who misses 16 months cause of a groin/hamstring? 

On a serious note,his contract runs out this summer,hopefully both the parties work something out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2009)

Just read this in the spud forum
*glory-glory.co.uk/forums/thread/641149.aspx


> My Nephew, (very young but bit of a saddo really) but nice lad has to have a operation on his foot so at mo is limping everywhere... see's a footballer walk into a restaurant with his wife in Winchmore hill last night, realising who it was he decided to wait outside for him (thats what i mean by saddo) anyway after waiting around an hour and the player realizing that my nephew hadnt moved from the spot outside,  the player walks out and my nephew ask for his autograph, the wife walks to the Car whilst the player signs his autograph and stands around for about 25 mins... yea thats right 25 mins talking to my nephew about football and his recent injury and just anything in general, my nephew is a West Ham fan (again like i said Saddo)... Anyway as my nephew hobbles off the player turned round and asked him how he was getting home and so my nephew says 'im walking' as it had started to rain... and this player turned round and said 'dont be silly' and offered my nephew £5 for a taxi.... Waited for the taxi to pick him up and continued to chat til it got there and only left when my nephew was in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of the Spuddish comments



> Threw him into a taxi and didn't offer to give him a lift home himself? c@nt





> I bet wenger would have.





> Only gave him a fiver towards the £30 fare too. He was skint so the driver beat the other £25-worth out of the poor lad, which was evil Eduardo's plan all along.





> I bet Wenger would have even let him play with his gear knob


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Geez! Thanks!
> You know why just most people outside the fanbase and "plastic" fanbaseof ManUre hate them winning the title much more than say  Arsenal or _even_ Chelsea won in the past? It is just because of the disgusting attitude of your teams "fan$" and your manager who are by far "dirty" the surroundings with their attitude.
> And before trying to give such "advice" to me or Arsenal_Gunners, try that to a certain dumbhead who manages your club.
> 
> ...


You have to learn something called truth in life. No team will win anything being "nice" and hunky-dory in this world of deceit and competition. Just go and tell The Fact Sheet (this is the 1st time I am taking names and all) to shut-up and go about doing his duties as a LFC Manager. But guess what!!!! He wont shut-up bcoz to be successful you have to dirty your hands and tongue ,sometimes. Havent you seen the "its all over" gesture of him against Rovers? Thats doesnt show his arrogance?

TBH I still dont see attitude problem claimed by you with SAF or his players (maybe i am a new supporter of United).  Despite coming out trumps against Wigan, doesnt convince you that United will it this season too, then nothing can convince YOU. Lose your sleep over it.

United is so successful bcoz they make right decisions at the right time and you have to ruthless to be consistently successful with trophies every season.
From your posts i conclude one thing  _"sour grapes"_ ya _"naach na jaane aangan teda"._

I love Liverpool and Gerrard. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On a second thought, i think that regional supporters of United and Liverpool will never like each other because of native problems and issues and the level of hatred is everyone to see. But that doesnt make it a compulsion on the part of you and me to be enemy and call names as being buddies in far away place like India wont harm us.  If going with your logic then Klaw and me would the biggest anti-buddies  considering that Liverpool's position has been taken by Chelsea.

As for SAF supporting AC Milan against Liverpool, then what the hell are you doing? FTW WIgan......FTW Arsenal.........FTW Spurs.............Its no different.


----------



## abyss88 (May 15, 2009)

*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Galeries/futbol/temporada08-09/05/partits/copa/fcb-athleticclub/_M3_9659.JPG

*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Galeries/futbol/temporada08-09/05/altres/arribada_dels_campions/tornadabcn_x3x.jpg

*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Galeries/futbol/temporada08-09/05/altres/arribada_dels_campions/tornadabcn_x5x.jpg


----------



## ico (May 15, 2009)

@a_rahim:

Stop giving gyan.  Liverpool_fan is old enough to have his/her own opinion/perceptions/whatever (and perhaps you too), so no need of any argument.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 15, 2009)

*Goal.com's worst 11.* 

Gordon

Mullins – Dunne – Coloccini – Silvestre

Nani – Butt – Deco – Downing

Santa Cruz – Babel

*www.goal.com/en-india/news/2171/pr...-worst-premier-league-team-of-the-season-2008


----------



## ico (May 15, 2009)

^ no spud players? wtf? No Gomes, Bentley (15m)?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 15, 2009)

Goal.com can only fit in 11 players


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2009)

^Why not add Denilson &Djorou to that list?


----------



## red_devil (May 15, 2009)

that is completely unfair !!

Ngog, El Zahr etc haven't made the list ... and NANI >???  he doesn't deserve a place in that 11...he is such a nice show pony  

and if anyone doubts SAF's managerial skills, then just look at silvestre -- sold him to not a lowly team but to Le Arse -- potential rival before the start of the season 

and wrt the A_RAHIM and POOL_FAN argument,

i am completely with A_RAHIM on this :



> On a second thought, i think that regional supporters of United and Liverpool will never like each other because of native problems and issues and the level of hatred is everyone to see. But that doesnt make it a compulsion on the part of you and me to be enemy and call names as being buddies in far away place like India wont harm us.



we just love football played by our teams.. i appreciate good football even when it is played by arsenal or pool[if ever they do ]

and a little bit of banter is fine but beyond it, there is no need for going over the top and saying niaa


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2009)

ico said:


> @a_rahim:
> 
> Stop giving gyan.  Liverpool_fan is old enough to have his/*her* own opinion/perceptions/whatever (and perhaps you too), so no need of any argument.


Oh I forgot to mention you too in that post.  If he seriously think Liverpool is better than United or Chelsea, then what to say.........Rafa is The Gaff_*e
He reminds me of a Pakistani Cricket supporter who still beleived his team will win despite needing 10 runs in 1 ball 
*_


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> You have to learn something called truth in life. No team will win anything being "nice" and hunky-dory in this world of deceit and competition. Just go and tell The Fact Sheet (this is the 1st time I am taking names and all) to shut-up and go about doing his duties as a LFC Manager. But guess what!!!! He wont shut-up bcoz to be successful you have to dirty your hands and tongue ,sometimes.


I personally feel Rafa shouldn't have spoken about that even though most of it was the truth. Heck we started losing lots of points and United went on a winning streak from then on. 



> Havent you seen the "its all over" gesture of him against Rovers? Thats doesnt show his arrogance?


That wasn't an "it's all over" gesture for god sake. 
Benitez had initially instructed Alonso to take free kick in a certain manner. He did it in another way and it resulted in a goal. So Benitez response was "OK, your way was better" by means of the gesture. 
He was smiling man, how could a smile mean an "arrogant gesture"

BTW Why did Sam react so late? He could have spoken about it in the after match interview. And Why did Ferguson come with his comments all of the sudden and mention an age old quote of Rafa calling Everton a "small side"?
It was nothing but a blatant double attack on Benitez.



> TBH I still dont see attitude problem claimed by you with SAF or his players (maybe i am a new supporter of United).  Despite coming out trumps against Wigan, doesnt convince you that United will it this season too, then nothing can convince YOU. Lose your sleep over it.


There is clearly an attitude problem in Alex Ferguson. I don't have that much problem with United players regarding their attitude.



> United is so successful bcoz they make right decisions at the right time and you have to ruthless to be consistently successful with trophies every season.
> From your posts i conclude one thing  _"sour grapes"_ ya _"naach na jaane aangan teda"._






> I love Liverpool and Gerrard.


Nice to hear that. I like Scoles, Giggs, Vidic, and van der Saar BTW. (but not ManU) 



> On a second thought, i think that regional supporters of United and Liverpool will never like each other because of native problems and issues and the level of hatred is everyone to see. But that doesnt make it a compulsion on the part of you and me to be enemy and call names as being buddies in far away place like India wont harm us.
> f going with your logic then Klaw and me would the biggest anti-buddies  considering that Liverpool's position has been taken by Chelsea.


I never said that. . I have nothing against you.
My best friend is a ManU supporter as well. Does that mean I hate him for that? Of course NOT. 
And Liverpool position taken by Chelsea? LOL!!! 



> As for SAF supporting AC Milan against Liverpool, then what the hell are you doing? FTW WIgan......FTW Arsenal.........FTW Spurs.............Its no different.


SO why you point me to concentrate on my team when even your manager doesn't do the same? . 


			
				rahimveron said:
			
		

> Why dont you look into your own team and the kids AND its arrogant manager rather than picking on other teams. The same goes to Liverpool_Fan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Why not add Denilson &Djorou to that list?



Denilson and Djorou are hardly the worst players.Granted they may not be ready for a big 4 team but they will walk into any other team in the prem.Statistically,Denilson is even better than Alonso.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ no spud players? wtf? No Gomes, Bentley (15m)?


Because Bentley has been relegated to their reserves


----------



## ico (May 15, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Statistically,Denilson is even better than Alonso.


yea, most number of passes completed in the League.

And he is ranked 16th on the Actim Index.  (Actim Index is a joke though)...


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2009)

^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Oh I forgot to mention you too in that post.  If he seriously think Liverpool is better than United or Chelsea, then what to say.........Rafa is The Gaff_*e
> He reminds me of a Pakistani Cricket supporter who still beleived his team will win despite needing 10 runs in 1 ball
> *_



I find that offensive. This is NOT funny. 

And is it really impossible for United to lose 2 games and Liverpool to win 2 games. It's highly unlikely but there is thin of possibility. (0.01%)
What's wrong in having such hope?


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2009)

_Uunth ke moo mein jeera._


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2009)

> t was put to Wenger that the top clubs rarely sold to their domestic rivals. "Yes, of course, it's unusual," he said. "But we sold [Ashley] Cole to Chelsea and we bought [William] Gallas [from Stamford Bridge] so you can never say I never do it because I've already done it."



LMAO!!!


----------



## red_devil (May 15, 2009)

Tevez to stay at United for free ?? 

hope that happens...we save money, get tevez and tevez can then fook his 'owner' guy...

win win deal for all  [except that fooker ]


> CARLOS TEVEZ can break free from his owners and stay at Manchester United.
> 
> That was the sensational message last night, as the row over his future intensified and the European Parliament prepared to get involved.
> 
> ...




more ...

and for once i really hope that this happens.. Tevez is too good a player to be let go for free  ...<and not worthy of 30mn either >


----------



## thewisecrab (May 15, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LMAO!!!



AFAIK, we sold Gallas in return for Cole only coz Gallas started acting all pricey "refused" to play for the Blues (if I've not mistaken)
We all know what happened to him now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> AFAIK, we sold Gallas in return for Cole only coz Gallas started acting all pricey "refused" to play for the Blues (if I've not mistaken)
> We all know what happened to him now


Same on this side with cvntly cvnt.Gallas has been one of the players of the season for us.After the captaincy farce he has been amazingly consistent.

Do you lot want Adebayor?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article2431133.ece


> ASTON VILLA defender Martin Laursen has confirmed his retirement.
> 
> Villa's club captain was widely expected to call it a day after being plagued by injuries.
> 
> And the 31-year-old decided to hang up his boots instead of going under the knife for a major operation on his right knee.


Such a shame.


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2009)

Sad news


----------



## red_devil (May 15, 2009)

ARSENE WENGER has finally admitted he needs to bring older heads into his Arsenal squad. 

more..

well well..do we get to see Arsenal being the prime beneficiaries of the Real Madrid clearance sale ??


----------



## abyss88 (May 15, 2009)

how much would robben cost?


----------



## iinfi (May 16, 2009)

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/8043277.stm

i jus read here that Drogs cud be banned for as many as 6 months... if that happens it wud be a bigger disgrace that wat happened during the game. For UEFA to even say that Drogba will be punished is disgraceful. UEFA sud be made accountable for such lapses in the forthcoming years.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2009)

If that happens Adebayor's way is clear.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 16, 2009)

6 months? Thats WAAAY too much.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 16, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ARSENE WENGER has finally admitted he needs to bring older heads into his Arsenal squad.
> 
> more..
> 
> well well..do we get to see Arsenal being the prime beneficiaries of the Real Madrid clearance sale ??


Funny really, when most squads are vying to bring young blood into the team, Wenger needs to bring 30 year olds into the squad 



abyss88 said:


> how much would robben cost?


Atleast 30m 
It was stupid of Mourinho to sell him (I think this was his only decision that didnt go down well) and for Roman to buy Sheva


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2009)

AW said:
			
		

> “When you look now at people assessing the situation, it has just become ridiculous.
> 
> “Every year, every day you feel like you killed somebody.
> 
> ...


Source:The Sun
I do not like the way Arsene has been handling the criticism.He is almost dismissive of the fans.The noobs in the shareholder meeting calling Silvestre "geriatric" and cheering the proposition of selling Ade offended Wenger even more.
I believe he must listen to the grievances of level headed supporters and answer responsibly.
We also need to bring in the winning mentality.WE ARE THE ARSENAL and we go for the titles.All this "losing against ManU is ok" thing doesn't cut it with me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2009)

Another great Arsha interview
*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...ry-Wenger-United-machines-boring-Chelsea.html
"At Barcelona I think I would be sitting on the bench, like Aleksandr Hleb."
 
He is good enough for Barcelona but he has proved himself a gooner yet again


----------



## ico (May 16, 2009)

^ class.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2009)

I hope Wenger plays him today
Behind Van Persie or Bendtner


----------



## ico (May 16, 2009)

^ yea. He suits more into a Bergkamp-type role as he says.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 18, 2009)

Arsenal win the academy league at the lane against spuds  8)
*www.arsenal.com/match/report/0809/post/youth/academy-final-tottenham-0-1-arsenal-report?tab=report
Already gooner heroes,these kids


----------



## Cool Joe (May 18, 2009)

Arshavin: Arse need more players like me.
lol. I love this guy. Doesn't waste time beating around the bush. Straightforward and to the point.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations to Manchester United for winning the 18th EPL title. Hope we win the 19th next season and move ahead of Pool's record.

*picsrv.manutd.com/?fif=/manu/img_10_28992_1188.jpg&obj=iip,1.0&wid=500

Now off we go to Rome for hopefully retaining the UCL.


----------



## red_devil (May 18, 2009)

^    

yes!! champions of England -- Yet again  


guess Chelsea and pool have sealed the 2nd and 3rd spots...and arsenal already have the 4th

WBA relegated, btw .


----------



## thewisecrab (May 18, 2009)

I think anurag can now stop hoping against hope with that 0.01% chance


----------



## Cool Joe (May 18, 2009)

Congrats ManYoo. And good lvck for the Champions League final. You'll be needing it- 'coz Arshavin wants you to lose


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

Relegation fight is pretty interesting!!


----------



## red_devil (May 18, 2009)

> I think anurag can now stop hoping against hope with that 0.01% chance



now he'll be hoping for a 0.00001% chance  [something like United being penalized a point or 2, right pool fan ]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

*REAL MADRID `INTERESTING` - WENGER*



> Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger has admitted it would be "interesting" to work with Florentino Perez if the former Real Madrid president returns to the Bernabeu.
> 
> "With Perez the project will be strongly interesting for every coach," he told Telefoot.
> "In general I always go right to the end of my contract," he added.
> ...


----------



## red_devil (May 18, 2009)

^ whaa !! wenger on the move


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 18, 2009)

No need to dissect it.Wenger is going nowhere before 2011.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 18, 2009)

Who do you'll think will be relegated next? Newcastle or Hull?
I think Hull, since they have ManU up next.
But there is every chance of SAF fielding a kids side (like he did against Everton) keeping CL final in mind, so Hull just might be able to nudge past Newcastle. 
Boro are already relegated IMO. A very poor season for them


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

Who knows? 

Maybe he is trying to blackmail the club's board to give him more funds!!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 18, 2009)

red_devil said:


> now he'll be hoping for a 0.00001% chance  [something like United being penalized a point or 2, right pool fan ]


+1 

Guus, dont go


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 18, 2009)

^^He said he only wants to spend within the club's resources.I don't think Wenger is the kind of man who would ask for even a penny more than the allocated budget.

If he leaves,his loyal players will go with him.Imagine Denilson,Diaby,Song Eboue as the new galacticos


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

Sir Alex Ferguson said:
			
		

> "He is an exceptional player, a huge asset to his team. Every time he plays he goes from box to box and he hardly misses a game. You pay attention to players who can get goals from midfield and he's been averaging 20 a season. You don't see him getting into stupid tackles or making a habit of becoming involved in silly rows. When he was sent off against Liverpool two or three months back he walked from the pitch straight away, without fuss. He stayed restrained in the middle of all that bother after Chelsea were knocked out of the Champions League by Barcelona and made a point of swapping shirts with Iniesta. As I say, Frank Lampard is exceptional"



Super Super Frank, Super Super Frank Lampard!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif


----------



## Rahim (May 18, 2009)

Now that United have rapped up the title, another poser comes from Rafa Benitez that despite winning the Title, Liverpool remains the best team in BPL. Saale ko swine-flu ho jaye. Bakwaas karta hai din bhar.


----------



## red_devil (May 18, 2009)

well, SAF is a class act 

and forget rafa, hes a sore loser 


and what will wenger do with the funds he may get ? buy a few more young goooners who at the opportune moment will turn to being gonners


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 18, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I think anurag can now stop hoping against hope with that 0.01% chance


Yup. 




red_devil said:


> now he'll be hoping for a 0.00001% chance  [something like United being penalized a point or 2, right pool fan ]



LOL! 

Anyway Congratulation Manchester United. Equalling our record league title is really BIG achievement and I hope their fans actually appreciate the magnitude of this achievement.

Meanwhile We finally had a season we gave a fight and were in title race till May. This is a great improvement and I hope next season too we be in the title race with the shout till the very end. We may just win it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 18, 2009)

City chairman says Hughes will be manager next seasonrman says Hughes will be manager next season

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/may/18/mark-hughes-manchester-city-manager-abu-dhabi

LOL!!! 
Prepare for another Man United double over Man City. Poor City fans.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I hope their fans actually appreciate the magnitude of this achievement.


The only noise they made on Saturday was the sick chant about Wenger.


----------



## Rahim (May 18, 2009)

red_devil said:


> well, SAF is a class act
> 
> and forget rafa, hes a sore loser
> 
> ...


I have registered in the forum mentioned in your siggy. WHats your id there? Mine is rahim.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 18, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The only noise they made on Saturday was the sick chant about Wenger.


Well they are Manchester United fans


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

*www.epltalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/new-manchester-united-home-shirt.jpg

New ManU home kit? Hope not. The Qatar Airways one was better!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 18, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Not as bad as ones posted few months ago IMHO...


----------



## Rahim (May 18, 2009)

The AIG sponsor deal is off, isnt it?


----------



## Rahim (May 18, 2009)

At least this shirt doesnt have any bulit-in bra of you know which team


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> At least this shirt doesnt have any bulit-in bra of you know which team



Ever seen Robocop? 8)


----------



## Rahim (May 18, 2009)

^No. I only watch Shinchan


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

^ Heh, have a look:

*1heckofaguy.com/wp-content/photos/robo.jpg

8)


----------



## Rahim (May 18, 2009)

^So Chelsea will have robots playing next season? Ruthless and adamant? A potent combination to win it all. But then as Anurag says, Liverpool will win next season !!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

^


----------



## Rahim (May 18, 2009)

Anurag Bhaiyya.....post kyun nahiin kar rahe ho? :twisted hard candy:


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 18, 2009)

:yaaaaawn:


----------



## Rahim (May 18, 2009)

Abhishek kicks Anurag in his balls to wake him up


----------



## abyss88 (May 18, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/23.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 18, 2009)

$ thinkdigit.a_rahim > /dev/null
$ exit


----------



## Rahim (May 18, 2009)

^Long gave up on command line funk...........GUI FTW.  In Fact that command suits Rafa Benitez considering his remarks lately. Rassi jal gayii magar akad nahi gaya


----------



## prateek_san (May 19, 2009)

ohh thank god , Finally the forum is back couldn post anything about united's victory.... anyways ...WE DID IT AGAIN Take that pools ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2009)

*img488.imageshack.us/img488/6311/domenech2xl3.jpg
*1.bp.blogspot.com/_ZjegWyumtIU/Rn1HrzgC5EI/AAAAAAAADHs/mGPxuOaPpEQ/s400/Borat-flag-770131.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2009)

prateek_san said:


> ohh thank god , Finally the forum is back couldn post anything about united's victory.... anyways ...WE DID IT AGAIN Take that *pools* ...



WTF is pools? 

Someone enlighten me, please!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 19, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> WTF is pools?
> 
> Someone enlighten me, please!


 
The *Pool Club* or a *Club of Pools*...?? Or should the P be replaced with an F?...Please don't take it otherwise, Pool fans, I am just joking.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2009)

*Cannavaro rejoins Juve*



> Fabio Cannavaro has signed for Juventus, the club have announced, and he has been given a one year deal until June 2010 with the option to stay on until 2011.
> 
> A statement on the club's official website reads:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahim (May 19, 2009)

What is this with AC Milan & Juventus of siging grand daddies. I am sure they would have signed AK Hungal if he was alive.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 19, 2009)

hmmmm

Where is anurag anyway?
Hiding perhaps


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2009)

^ Maybe trying to drown his sorrows in a crate of milk.


----------



## Rahim (May 19, 2009)

^He has logged off last night  after reading my post. He will be back next season with a new zeal of hope and with a calculator and a fact sheet to compute his team's probability of winning BPL for the 20th time.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2009)

^ Oye!!! Reply to my PM!!!


----------



## Rahim (May 19, 2009)

^abey read your pm and i have replied in your pm itself, point by point.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2009)

^ Oooooh, my bad!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35a.gif

I did not see ze incident! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif

Thanks!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2009)

> Desperate times call for desperate measures.
> 
> Speaking of which, here's an extract from a story published at the close of last year on the official Liverpool website:
> 
> ...



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 19, 2009)

^^^LMAO


----------



## Cool Joe (May 19, 2009)

> Mediawatch cant imagine for a second why Liverpool have, over fifty years later, suddenly raised the issue of a recount.


It's obvious isn't it?


----------



## ico (May 19, 2009)

hahaha niaaaa....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 19, 2009)

Where are my posts?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 19, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> It's obvious isn't it?


Not the reason you are thinking actually. That article was posted in December 2008.


----------



## iinfi (May 19, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


----------



## abyss88 (May 20, 2009)

*WHO THE HELL IS THE MODERATOR?*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Where are my posts?


mine have been deleted too...itna theek hai
(zyada ghussa sehat ke liye achha nahi hota)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 20, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2009)

wow
where is the f*cking hugeass match analysis I posted? This is getting on Sir Eboue's nerves *tbn3.google.com/images?q=tbn:lPfbgZR6yUwTQM:*goonersworld.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/eboue1.jpg


----------



## red_devil (May 20, 2009)

lol even the bug in TDF hates SIR EBOUE


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2009)

^


----------



## Cool Joe (May 20, 2009)

What analysis? I did not zee it.


----------



## ico (May 20, 2009)

There is some troll cloning me in the UrT thread. Thank god, his posts are deleted.


----------



## red_devil (May 20, 2009)

> What analysis? I did not zee it.



Ze in-house bug ate it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2009)

^ It's no longer a bug. It's a 50 foot monster threatening to swallow the whole Digit forum while the admins are asleep.


----------



## abyss88 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## tuxybuzz (May 20, 2009)

lol..sir eboue!!
been a long time since i last came..been having exams..


----------



## tuxybuzz (May 20, 2009)

lol..sir eboue!!
been a long time since i last came here..exams and stuf keeping me busy..


----------



## abyss88 (May 20, 2009)

*avantatges.fcbarcelona.cat/roma09/eng/images/home_centro_eng.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2009)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/05/20/article-0-0506B1D6000005DC-827_468x799.jpg
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/may_09/gun__1242824697_nas_gallery22.jpg
*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...AL-Midnight-blue-colour-Arsenal.html?ITO=1490

Looks nice,our new away kit.


----------



## Rahim (May 21, 2009)

^That kit looks stunning.


----------



## tuxybuzz (May 21, 2009)

yeah..iam quite disappointed with chelsea's new one..who designed it??Lance Armstrong??


----------



## thewisecrab (May 21, 2009)

Walcott looks bigger than himself in that kit 

The Chelsea kit looks better on pitch than in picture, but it's not upto the mark. 

I just checked up it's price, both old and new kits of Pool, ManU (if any), Arse and Chelsea cost 2.2 K


----------



## abyss88 (May 21, 2009)

*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/stories/barcelona-09-10-away-football-shirt-2009.jpg





*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/stories/barcelona-09-10-away-football-kit.jpg


barcelona away kit for 09/10 season....not official though


----------



## abyss88 (May 21, 2009)

*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/stories/barcelona-09-10-nike-home-kit-leaked.jpg


barcelona home kit 09/10 leaked


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2009)

^^Looks better than this season's kit.

Our shirt is great but could have done with better shorts,its a bit dull.


----------



## abyss88 (May 21, 2009)

i'm a bit disappointed with the away kit...it looks like holland's kit...this season's away kit is good, anyway,  hope to frank ribery in barca colours next season

*shop.fcbarcelona.com/stores/barcelona/_artwork/english/home/tlm-a.jpg

8)


----------



## abyss88 (May 21, 2009)

*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/stories/chelsea-09-10-third-adidas-shirt-leaked.jpg*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/stories/chelsea-09-10-away-adidas-shirt-leaked.jpg


chelsea third adidas shirt and away kit leaked..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2009)

Woot!! The third kit is effing awesome!!


----------



## ico (May 21, 2009)

^ yea, alteast it doesn't have that 'bra'....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 21, 2009)

Shaktar win UEFA Cup.
*www.uefa.com/competitions/uefacup/...15290/match=302827/report=rp.html#newsActions



> FC Shakhtar Donetsk became the 25th and final winners of the UEFA Cup on Wednesday as the competition drew to a close after 38 editions dating back to Tottenham Hotspur FC's inaugural success back in 1972.


*www.uefa.com/competitions/uefacup/news/kind=1/newsid=831323.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2009)

@ico: Go watch Robocop. 8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> *www.footballshirtculture.com/images/stories/chelsea-09-10-third-adidas-shirt-leaked.jpg*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/stories/chelsea-09-10-away-adidas-shirt-leaked.jpg
> 
> 
> chelsea third adidas shirt and away kit leaked..


Fake with horrible photoshopping in the 2nd kit


----------



## abyss88 (May 21, 2009)

^^^ at least not done by me


----------



## abyss88 (May 22, 2009)

*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/thumbnails/199_150/Imatges/2008-2009/club/noticies/maig/3samarretes.jpg


now this is official..!!


----------



## red_devil (May 22, 2009)

lol that first kit looks like Petr Cech's kit


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Shaktar win UEFA Cup.
> *www.uefa.com/competitions/uefacup/...15290/match=302827/report=rp.html#newsActions
> 
> *www.uefa.com/competitions/uefacup/news/kind=1/newsid=831323.html


 
What? Is the UEFA cup competition being closed down?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

^ YES! Next season it will be called the Europa League!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2009)

Fabregas cleared by the FA in spitting row



			
				The sun said:
			
		

> Brown is now the only person likely to be punished for his part in the bitter row.
> 
> He has also been charged with improper conduct for his post-match comments about referee Mike Riley but the case will not be dealt with until the season is over.


This is the cherry on their relegation cake,come on Man YOO


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2009)

Cesc should take this further in court.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

*Chelsea Player of the Year - FRANK LAMPARD*



> *Frank Lampard* has become the first to be named* Chelsea Player of the Year for a third time.*
> 
> The 2004 and 2005 winner was again voted the leading performer over the season by the fans. The trophy was handed over by Guus Hiddink to a vice-captain who declared himself 'delighted'.
> 
> ...



8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2009)

> Ashley Cole won the Samsung Players' Player of the Year, an accolade presented by former Player of the Year Charlie Cooke and decided by the staff who work with the first team as well as the squad.


We know how he won that award.
What does he get as the prize?A new mobile phone?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

^ Ah, spoken like a spurned lover, still bitter coz the hot chick dumped him for a rich, handsome man.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2009)

More like an ugly smuggler


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

^ You're welcome to close your eyes to the truth. Like some French bloke always says - "I did not see ze incident"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2009)

Grant and Terry wondering where is the phone ringing from?
*images.teamsugar.com/files/upl1/4/49504/21_2008/gue-Fina-616.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (May 22, 2009)

Frank Lampard Jr. deserved that award thoroughly. 
He's approaching 20 goals for The Blues in all competitions for the 4th time consecutively, and if he wasnt on the scorecard, he is assisting. The Pillar Of Chelsea deserves it


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

Arse_Gunners is frustrated.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

^ +1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2009)

digitized said:


> What? Is the UEFA cup competition being closed down?


It's more like being Rebranded to Europa League. It will merge UEFA Cup with Intertoto Cup. I'm pretty sure it will inherit UEFA Cup's glorious history.
But I think the rebranding is just not worth it. The only advantage I see (for fans) is a centralised television contract. But it has just too many games, which would too much a chore for mid table Spanish, English, etc. sides.
It should have been a straight knockout tournament just like it earlier was but oh well...

BTW What's up with Avatars now? 
This forum is dying a slow death.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

^ Things will get sorted out soon. Probably the effect of migrating to a new server.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2009)

Look who got the best seat in the team photograph 8)
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x329/may_09/gun__1242981212_tctball2009_06.jpg?ic=6107e1T
From Arsenal.com


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

Wha.... Who? All I see is a small white speck of light.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

Looks like the photo was taken during half-time of a match in which Le Arse were getting whipped!  

LOL at the empty seats!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL at the empty seats!!!


LOL! I was thinking the same...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2009)

That was a charity event
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-charity-ball-exclusive-pictures
We bought this European champion just to dress Sir Eboue up
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x331/may_09/gun__1242981171_tctball2009_02.jpg?ic=b2f0e3T
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x354/may_09/gun__1242981221_tctball2009_07.jpg?ic=b121a7T
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x331/may_09/gun__1242981191_tctball2009_04.jpg?ic=3144b0T
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x317/may_09/gun__1242981281_tctball2009_13.jpg?ic=4e7281T


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

Eboue would've looked better in a T-Shirt and blue jeans.


----------



## Rahim (May 22, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Wha.... Who? All I see is a small white speck of light.


 abbyss wont be happy reading this


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

I didn't intend to be racist really. 
I just wanted to get under the skin of Arse_Gunners.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

UEFA charges Drogba and Bosingwa- *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/europe/8043277.stm


----------



## ico (May 22, 2009)

^ lol


----------



## Rahim (May 22, 2009)

Sir Eboue should start emulating Jitender's style: Safed joota, pant aur shirt


----------



## ico (May 22, 2009)

hmm did someone read that Liverpool is offering 50m pounds for Tevez?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

That's insane.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

For 50 mn they could try signing Benzema or David Villa.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 23, 2009)

Hold on a second- from where did Pool get so much cash?

It's just a rumour, methinks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2009)

Who do you think was robbing the players' houses in Pool?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 23, 2009)

lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2009)

Youth cup final between Arsenal and Liverpool starts in 5 mins.Lots of streams if anyone wants to watch.
*www.justin.tv/sheffield_united


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2009)

Wenger is zere too
1-0 ARSENAL incredible passing.This team doesn't dick around at the edge of the box like seniors


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

Wilshere FTW...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2009)

2-0 WILSHERE!
2-1


----------



## iinfi (May 23, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> UEFA charges Drogba and Bosingwa- *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/europe/8043277.stm



so much for speaking the truth. UEFA are a bunch of jackasses. first ensure an English team goes out n then make sure they dont do well the following season.

unfortunately their plans are dashed with Henry & Iniesta doubts for final and barcelona set to concede 6-7 times in the final. its gona be a **** on the face of UEFA. 



ico said:


> ^ lol


keep lolling ... if the FA doesnt stand upto this it will be time when there will be jus 2 teams representing england for CL in a few years


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2009)

*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=242066.280
RAWK goes into meltdown
4-1 Arsenal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2009)

FT Arsenal 4-1 Liverpool
Sunu
Wilshere (MOTM for me)
Watt
Emmanuel Thomas

Champagne football
We are taking a 4-1 lead to Anfield in the 2nd leg.
GET IN!!

The attendance was amazing 30000+ people came for an U18 game.


----------



## red_devil (May 23, 2009)

lol...gooners are getting high on a few kids


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

^ perhaps you didn't see the match.


----------



## red_devil (May 23, 2009)

According to the press conference on MUTV.. this is the squad for sunday:

GKs:
Tomasz Kuszczak
Ben Amos

DFs:
Fabio da Silva
Gary Neville
Wes Brown
Rio Ferdinand
James Chester

MFs:
Darren Fletcher
Cory Evans (Jonny's younger brother)
Zoran Tosic
Darron Gibson
Rodrigo Possebon

FWs:
Lee Martin
Danny Welbeck
Federico Macheda


LMAO !!


----------



## look_niks01011968 (May 23, 2009)

a good enough team imo. and manucho is not playing for hull since he is on loan .although i want it to be a hull win and f***tards at tyneside go down- both the geordies and the bores


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 23, 2009)

red_devil said:


> lol...gooners are getting high on a few kids


totally agree man. Anyway the seniors are useless. Cant win anything.                and even i want newcastle to go down. The club needs it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2009)

*@red_devil, ssk_the_gr8: *Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Rahim (May 23, 2009)

Ya its high time that these big clubs with pathetic players and commitment tastes the wine in lower league.
I hope there will be more flair players in BPL. Miss them. Di Canio, Zola, Ginola, some eccentric guys who can turn the match anytime. Genius


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> totally agree man. Anyway the seniors are useless. Cant win anything.


Sure.  But for a typical Man Utd fan, winning is everything and C. Ronaldo is the best thing ever happened in the league.  

Everyone's time will come.  Don't worry mate.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2009)

Typical United and Chelsea fans,can't bear watching when the other team plays well 
I was really impressed with their intelligence,fight and commitment for the team,some of these lads will make it as early as next season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Typical United and Chelsea fans,can't bear watching when the other team plays well



LMAO!!! Tell that to your "fans" who boo their own players when they're having a bad game and leave the stadium when their team is being hammered. Now that's what I'd term as _'can't bear watching when the other team plays well'_  

Typical gooner - "I did not see ze incident."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2009)

United fans left at half time against Liverpool.Chelsea fans don't even bother turning up for the CL games.What was the attendance again vs. Rosenberg?22k or something?Everyone saw zat incident


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 23, 2009)

ico said:


> Everyone's time will come.


your times not coming anytime soon mate.


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

Eboue is a better player after being boo-ed.... but that still doesn't mean you should boo your own players.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> United fans left at half time against Liverpool.Chelsea fans don't even bother turning up for the CL games.What was the attendance again vs. Rosenberg?22k or something?Everyone saw zat incident



LOL!!! Clutching at straws!! What happened at Rosenborg was a one-off, the game after which Mourinho was sacked. It's amazing, really that you have to go back such a long time to cite anything against us, while I can just look forward to your next home game for ammunition!  

Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if Arsefans watching on TV change the channel when their team is losing!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 23, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LMAO!!! Tell that to your "fans" who boo their own players when they're having a bad game and leave the stadium when their team is being hammered. Now that's what I'd term as _'can't bear watching when the other team plays well'_
> 
> Typical gooner - "I did not see ze incident."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I can just look forward to your next home game for ammunition!


Lol Arsenal fans are organizing a march to the stadium in support of Wenger and the team before the next game.We have the best fans out there.Unfortunately they get priced out for the tickets by the corporate people who are the ones leaving early.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2009)

^ March to the stadium? LOL!! From what I've read, the REDaction group of 'ultras' (LMAO!!) will 'march' from the pub (where fans usually assemble before matches) to the stadium (and then sit down silently to devour their prawn sandwiches).

That simply means they'll do the usual thing fans do when they go to a football match.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2009)

People who don't even have the tickets will go to the stadium just to show the support.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2009)

^ I hope they do. It seems like a lot of hot air to me right now. Instead of doing all this now, they could have supported their team throughout the season when they targetted individual players at various times. Then in the end, the shareholders humiliated the manager, encouraged by the perceived public sentiment against Wenger. Arsefans should be thankful that Wenger hasn't resigned by now and gone off to Madrid.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2009)

Which other team can get 33,000 supporters for an u-18 game?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2009)

^ Well, considering the fact that this is their last chance of getting some silverware this season..........


----------



## red_devil (May 23, 2009)

ico said:


> Sure.  But for *a typical Man Utd fan, winning is everything*
> Everyone's time will come.  Don't worry mate.




The sour grapes effect 




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Typical United and Chelsea fans,can't bear watching when the other team plays well
> _I was really impressed with their intelligence,fight and commitment for the team,some of these lads will make it as early as next season._



so typical of an arsefan. blindly generalizing all other team supporters and then getting even more high on the kids and claim that they would make it big in the forthcoming season and when they come a cropper midway through the season, arsefans just hide behind their "age" and say the team was inexperienced and stuff [and at the same time watch some other kid and say "aha these kids will make it big next time... "]

aren't you lot sick and tired of all this ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2009)

Watch them play before giving your opinion.


----------



## Rahim (May 23, 2009)

Current Arsenal team & Wnger's vision are like a beautiful thing but with no durability.


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Current Arsenal team & Wnger's vision are like a beautiful thing but with no durability.


True.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2009)

*VfL Wolfsburg - German Bundesliga Champions 08/09*

In the final match they only needed a draw against Werder Bremen. Final score?

*Wolves 5-1 Bremen*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2009)

Their strikers - Grafite & Dzeko have scored 25+ goals each!!!


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

For a moment I thought, 

Wolverhampton Wanderers 5-1 Werder Bremen........


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2009)

^ There's no team called Wolverhampton Rovers! 

They are Wolverhampton Wanderers!! 

And speaking of Bremen, *Diego will join Juventus next season!*


----------



## ico (May 23, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ There's no team called Wolverhampton Rovers!
> 
> They are Wolverhampton Wanderers!!


Yea. Sorry for the mistake, I was editing that. Sometimes I also call Bolton Wanderers as Bolton Rovers mistakenly...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 23, 2009)

Its the same always. Watch the 'awesome' kids of arsenal . They will soon be joining the seniors. And once they join they are 'awesome' only in few games.are inconsistent. in the end arsenal dont achieve anything.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2009)

*@ico:* Yeah, it used to happen to me a lot of times as well!!!


----------



## abyss88 (May 23, 2009)

TONIGHT WE LAY OUR HANDS ON LA LIGA CHAMPIONSHIP TROPHY!!

WE ARE THE "CAMPIONS"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2009)

Tomorrow is the last game for the legend, Paolo Maldini.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2009)

^ Ah, yes. Now that's what you call a Modern Legend. His son is with the Milan youth setup too. Cesare->Paolo->(forgot the kid's name). What a legacy!


----------



## sagar.best (May 23, 2009)

well pretty shocked 52 votes for Manchester United ... why you guyz hate Manchester United ??


----------



## iinfi (May 24, 2009)

maldini retiring?? shocking ... i thought he wud play for another 20 years....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2009)

sagar.best said:


> well pretty shocked 52 votes for Manchester United ... why you guyz hate Manchester United ??


because united are the best and thats why people are jealous of us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/35.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## ico (May 24, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> because united are the best and thats why people are jealous of us.


hahaha niaaaa..

I bet you would have also voted for some team in poll. So, as per your logic it means......You are jealous of the team you voted because 'that team' is better than Man Utd????


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2009)

*www.edb.utexas.edu/ATLab/Clipart/inventory_pics07/fantasticFan.jpg


----------



## Rahim (May 24, 2009)

^Thanks bcoz Kolkata mein kaafi garmi hai aaj


----------



## ico (May 24, 2009)

Plastic is non-biodegradable...


----------



## Rahim (May 24, 2009)

^And Arsenal kids are non-capable-of-winning-serious-silverware


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2009)

*ARSHAVIN DEMANDS PAY RISE!!*



> The Mail on Sunday claims that Arshavin earns £80,000 a week but has demanded more money from the Gunners after being shocked by the rates of taxation in the United Kingdom.
> The newspaper claims that despite earning far more at the Emirates than he did at Zenit St Petersburg, Arshavin’s take home pay is far less because of the high rates of income tax he is forced to pay. Russia operates a flat-tax rate of 13 per cent.
> 
> All of which has led the 27-year-old to approach the club in the hope of renegotiating his deal.
> ...



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

Rehashed quotes from an old interview
However he hasn't earned a pay rise yet.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

Mannone
Sagna Touré Song Gibbs
Walcott Cesc Denilson Diaby
Arshavin
Van Persie

DIABY AGAIN


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

Diaby scores
3-0 in 20 mins lol


----------



## ico (May 24, 2009)

^^ Any streams???? I think ESPN & Star Sports are not broadcasting our match.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

*www.freedocast.com/forms/PopOut.aspx?sc=428A31E9213710A1
Not the best but only stream out there
4-1


----------



## ico (May 24, 2009)

^ yea, I'm there already. But it stops very much.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

I am there just to watch the goals,somehow

Newcastle and Boro going down as it stands.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

Great finish by RVP.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

Kolo 'rondaldo' toure hits the post


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2009)

WHAT A GOAL!!! ANELKAAAA!!! GOLDEN BOOT WINNER!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2009)

Dayem!! 1-1


----------



## Cool Joe (May 24, 2009)

Live text


----------



## iinfi (May 24, 2009)

last 3 games of the PL didnt have any significance as far as Chelsea were concern. it is disappointing to see players like stoch n di santo on the bench and not on the pitch. very very disappointing and disgusting.
why cant the kids be given a go. why wud kids come to Chelsea going forward?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

Boro down unless they can score atleast 2 and ManUre whoop Hull's ass.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

Another arsenal stream.good quality
*allsport-live.ru/tv.php?channel=865


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

2-0 Pool.No Europe for spuds next season


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2009)

KALOOOOOOOUUUU!!!! 1-2!!!


----------



## ico (May 24, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Another arsenal stream.good quality
> *allsport-live.ru/tv.php?channel=865


thanx... nice stream.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

newcastle minutes away from going down.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 24, 2009)

It's all over. Hull are staying up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

And there they go,down to the Championship.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

Hull can't even beat ManU reserves to save their skin


----------



## abyss88 (May 24, 2009)

*No rest*

After celebrating the league and cup double with FC Barcelona, the players trained again on Sunday morning as the focus on the pitch also turned to the Champions League final. Pep Guardiola chose to close the doors to the media inside Camp Nou and Thierry Henry and Andres Iniesta worked with the squad for the first few minutes as they look to continue their recuperation from injury.  

The Blaugrana players will train again on Monday morning at 11am in Camp Nou and, once again, the session will be behind closed doors.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

20 goals for RVP in his first full season.Although he can be frustrating and inefficient some times but it is a very good return for a 2nd striker with a weak midfield behind him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2009)

WTF!Is he singing or what?You lost a crucial game Mr. Orange.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2445943/Hull-safety-has-Brown-singing.html
Ill take Newcastle above this tw@t anyday.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2009)

*Sunderland 2-3 Chelsea!! *

*NICOLAS ANELKA - 25 goals (19 in PL)* : GOLDEN BOOT AWAITS YOU!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2009)

Boro & Newcastle join West Brom in the Championship!

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/2009-05-25_010754.gif

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/2009-05-25_010834.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2009)

^^What an unbelievable twat.Its all about Phil Brown and not his club.The disgraceful team talk at Man City,slating Arsenal FC based on a lie and now this singing.He is only there because Newcastle lost.



Milan Ultras Leave Black Mark On Maldini Celebrations



			
				Goal.com said:
			
		

> After Roma had refused to follow the script by running out 3-2 winners on Maldini’s final day out at the San Siro, came another twist in the party celebrations, as the Curva Sud displayed a banner that was sure to spark controversy.
> 
> As the legendary captain did a final lap of honour after the game, the Milan Ultras displayed a large banner directed towards another legendary captain, Franco Baresi. Under a large number 6, the words “there is only one captain” were there for all to see.
> 
> ...



Retards


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2009)

^ After that incident:



> ... Just as he was about to get in his car and drive away, he smiled and simply stated,* “I’m proud because I’m not a person like these fans.”*



Class!


----------



## Rahim (May 25, 2009)

Way to  go Newcastle and its retarded players. Now these committed players would be moving to newly promoted teams for next season. Boro too deserved this fate.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2009)

That was a disgrace seriously.  

Maldini is a legend.  Even the Inter fans respect him a lot.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2009)

Fernando Torres mobile screensaver 
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/2003/lfcjibe.gif


----------



## ico (May 25, 2009)

Patrice Evra: Arsenal Targeted Me For Bad Tackles

lol, what a 'cry *baby*'.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2009)

Who is the baby now Evra? and why is he so obsessed with Arsenal?


----------



## red_devil (May 25, 2009)

iinfi said:


> last 3 games of the PL didnt have any significance as far as Chelsea were concern. it is disappointing to see players like stoch n di santo on the bench and not on the pitch. very very disappointing and disgusting.
> why cant the kids be given a go. why wud kids come to Chelsea going forward?




yeah exactly... wonder why Guus didn't play a few kids for this game atleast.



look at United's team : [team age etc is a blatant copy paste from another forum]

Kuszczak, 27
Rafael Da Silva, 18
Neville, 34
Brown, 29
De Laet, 20
Nani, 22
Fletcher, 25
Gibson, 21
Welbeck, 18
Martin, 22
Macheda, 17

*Subs:* 
Amos, 19
Tosic, 22
Possebon, 20
Eckersley, 19
C.Evans, 18
Drinkwater, 19
James, 17

Average first team age: 23
Average bench age: 19.14
Average Squad age: 21.5







Kl@w-24 said:


> Boro & Newcastle join West Brom in the Championship!
> 
> *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/2009-05-25_010754.gif
> 
> *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/2009-05-25_010834.gif




such a disgrace. both of them.






Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fernando Torres mobile screensaver
> *img20.imageshack.us/img20/2003/lfcjibe.gif



lol !!



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Who is the baby now Evra? and why is he so obsessed with Arsenal?




the french obsessive connection disorder.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2009)

He should be careful in what he says about Arsenal or his French teammates will give him a good kicking.


----------



## abyss88 (May 25, 2009)

why do BPL fans hate newcastle??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2009)

^ Eh? Who?


----------



## abyss88 (May 25, 2009)

^ everyone is calling them Tw@ts..and other names...not just here but on other forums as well..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2009)

Mostly because they are utterly mismanaged and think they are a big club while their last major trophy dates back to 50+ years ago.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2009)

red_devil said:


> such a disgrace. both of them.


The kid is fine,there is a fierce rivalry between them.
Phil Brown on the other hand..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Mostly because they are utterly mismanaged and think they are a big club while their last major trophy dates back to 50+ years ago.



Yup, a bit like Tittenham Hotspuds, only much funnier.


----------



## Rahim (May 25, 2009)

I dont know why but i am getting some sedistic pleasure seeing Newcastle going down


----------



## hullap (May 25, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fernando Torres mobile screensaver
> *img20.imageshack.us/img20/2003/lfcjibe.gif


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 25, 2009)

Its good that newcastle went down. Now they will sell all their overpaid players and rebuild properly. I hope. But i have serious doubts that there management will learn even after this debacle.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2009)

red_devil said:


> such a disgrace. both of them.


That kid is a Sunderland fan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2009)

Team of the season for me-Fulham
Manager of the season- Roy Hodgson closely followed by David Moyes


----------



## Rahim (May 25, 2009)

^Cant disagree with you. COnsidering he is an honest type of Manager who knows his team's limitations and work on every player. Last season Fulham hanged to it Premiership status narrowly and this season was very successful.
What so say about Moyes? He is a champion manager(dare i say like Wenger with his panache of using the resuorces cleverly). When one watches Everton play each and every player gives his all for the team. Whats more a fan wants!!!

Newcastle needed this debacle to teach no team is big enough not to go down. Mike Ashley leave the club to Shearer and dont donkey around too much. Sell players like Owen, Barton, Duff, Lovenkrands and bring in youth who feels the pride in their chest to play for Newcastle.

[OFFTOPIC]Currently there is a cyclone named 'Aila' making our life difficult here in suthern part of West Bengal with trees falling like 9-pins around our city.
I pray that our cable connection dont falter on Wednesday night.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 25, 2009)

^Good for you, the cyclone is moving away.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2009)

*BURNLEY PROMOTED TO THE PREMIER LEAGUE VIA PLAYOFFS!!!*


----------



## thewisecrab (May 25, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *BURNLEY PROMOTED TO THE PREMIER LEAGUE VIA PLAYOFFS!!!*


Woah!!!
Chelsea will have to pull up it's socks now 
 
(sorry, I just couldnt resist  )


----------



## Cool Joe (May 25, 2009)

lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2009)

I shuddered...


----------



## Cool Joe (May 25, 2009)

It all depends on our next manager.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2009)

Brum Wolves Blackburn Bolton Hull Stoke Sunderland even Burnley to some extant.Next season is going to be bad for the purists.


----------



## ico (May 26, 2009)

I like WBA for the football they play. Much better than teams like Long-Bolton, Stoke & Sunderland.  I dont understand why they get relegated.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 26, 2009)

Defending is also an integral part of football


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2009)

Today is the 20th anniversary of Anfield 89 8)
Hopefully the kids celebrate with a cup win there.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2009)

From *goonertalk.com/2009/05/25/well-played-emmanuel-eboue/


> Everyone’s favourite Ivorian Emmanuel Eboue was hounded by eager Arsenal fans in the Emirates Stadium car park yesterday evening.
> 
> The versatile winger received autograph requests from Gooners and as the true gentleman Eboue is, he obliged.
> 
> ...


Lol he gave away his clothes to the fans and drove home topless.Classic Eboue


----------



## Rahim (May 26, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> ^Good for you, the cyclone is moving away.



Man Aila has done some major damange to the city.......Even our building's vertical banner (name) was dangling like a clock and we were fearing if it breaks and hurt people down on the road  There were so many cars smashed when trees fell upon them. I have never seen this type of carnage in my life. 
I shudder to imgine the plight of Bangladesh when cyclones like this use to migrate rather than hitting Bengal. Damn those MET Dept knew about the cyclone but they said it would divert to Bangladesh as usual.


ONTOOPIC: Cable is on and am looking forward to CL Final.


----------



## Rahim (May 26, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> From *goonertalk.com/2009/05/25/well-played-emmanuel-eboue/
> 
> Lol he gave away his clothes to the fans and drove home topless.Classic Eboue



I remember on of this similar incident when Roma won the Scudetto a couple of seasons ago. Fans attacked thier own players and stripped them and took away the jersey as well the shorts. ALl the Roma platers were seen in thier white underwear  I remember Totti and Batistuta running for their life and their facial expression was like they have been gang-raped


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2009)

*OFFICIALE: DIEGO SIGNS FOR JUVENTUS!*



> "Now it's official: Diego Ribas da Cunha is a Juventus player. The Brazilian talent has signed a five year contract which will tie him to the club until June 30, 2014."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I remember on of this similar incident when Roma won the Scudetto a couple of seasons ago. Fans attacked thier own players and stripped them and took away the jersey as well the shorts. ALl the Roma platers were seen in thier white underwear  I remember Totti and Batistuta running for their life and their facial expression was like they have been gang-raped


lol but in this case Eboue himself gave his clothes to the fans and went home naked(almost)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I remember on of this similar incident when Roma won the Scudetto a couple of seasons ago. Fans attacked thier own players and stripped them and took away the jersey as well the shorts. ALl the Roma platers were seen in thier white underwear  I remember Totti and Batistuta running for their life and their facial expression was like they have been gang-raped



LOL!! Similar scenes (well almost) happened at the Wolfsburg vs Bremen match when Wolfsburg won the title! I watched the whole match - it was brilliant attacking football!! As soon as the final whistle blew, almost all the fans came down from the stands, some had been banging their hands on the advert hoardings before the whistle blew, and piled on a heap upon some of the players!!! One guy talked so seriously and for so long to Grafite that the player gave him his shirt just to get away from him!!


----------



## iinfi (May 26, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Today is the 20th anniversary of Anfield 89 8)
> Hopefully the kids celebrate with a cup win there.





> Both Arsenal and Liverpool finished with 76 points, both having won 22, drawn 10 and lost 6, and both having a goal difference of +37. But Arsenal had scored 73 goals to Liverpool's 65, making the Gunners champions.


well it cant get any closer than this!!


----------



## abyss88 (May 26, 2009)

i'm just thinking about tomorrow night......butterflies,rats, elephants...all running wild in my stomach


----------



## red_devil (May 26, 2009)

^ lol... you should go vegetarian


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2009)

Lets put something in Emirates trophy cabinet.COME ON ARSENAL!Its up for grabs now!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 27, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!! Similar scenes (well almost) happened at the Wolfsburg vs Bremen match when Wolfsburg won the title! I watched the whole match - it was brilliant attacking football!! As soon as the final whistle blew, almost all the fans came down from the stands, some had been banging their hands on the advert hoardings before the whistle blew, and piled on a heap upon some of the players!!! One guy talked so seriously and for so long to Grafite that the player gave him his shirt just to get away from him!!


Again, I saw similar scenes (of course no ripping of pants and stripping  ) when the Wolves secured automatic promotion from the Championship to the league. The entire stadium converged on to the field like a swarm of bees and chased the team around the park as they attempted to congratulate them


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

*www.p2pstation.net/
Good stream.Anfield is empty


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

Watts steps up yet again.Excellent finish


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

6-2 win for Arsenal on aggregate.Next step-League Cup-2009/10


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

Lol @ the kids celebrating with water bottles.Give them some champagne


----------



## ico (May 27, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.p2pstation.net/
> Good stream.Anfield is empty


They've got the best fans.... <sarcasm>

Edit:

*Evra crying again* -


----------



## abyss88 (May 27, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ lol... you should go vegetarian


i'm actually on a weight loss program.....no non-veg for me for at least 2 months.. my condition is like a drug addict without any drugs!!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 27, 2009)

ico said:


> *Evra crying again* -


lmao


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

Evra trying to surpass Phil Brown in cvntiness  Talk about babies.

I really hope he gets skinned tonight by Barca.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

The Sun said:
			
		

> ARSENAL kids won the club's first trophy in four years — but Arsene Wenger did not see it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

*Evra: We know Ron is a diver*



> CRISTIANO RONALDO is a diver - according to his own TEAM-MATES.
> 
> Manchester United left-back Patrice Evra admitted: "He can overdo it when he falls.
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (May 27, 2009)

*Cristiano Ronaldo - Funny Interview*

It is old, but still worth watching..... (especially the last question)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

WTF LOL EVRA.

Btw.


			
				Evra said:
			
		

> We will see each other again off the pitch and there will not be a referee to give me a red card.


Surely that is a threat.He is bringing the game into disrepute.If I am not wrong he got in a brawl with a Chelsea groundsman.
Legal action ftw. or even better,Cesc pwns him on the pitch.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

^ Evra is an ass. He has been overhyped by the media and that seems to have gone to his head. Yes, he was the one who started the fight with the Chelsea groundsman and later accused the groundsman of racist remarks. The groundsman was proven innocent and this d**khead was banned for a few matches.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 27, 2009)

^^^Whatever!!...Evra is still a better LB than your Cashley Cole..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

^ Ignorance at its best. He is the only LB who doesn't have to play against Ronaldo. Whenever Ashley comes up against Ronaldo, he has the Portuguese diva diver in his pocket. 8)

Evra was skinned by Aaron Lennon too.


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

Ronaldo needed treatment in training 
As for who is a better WB, both are average ones  Bosingwa pawns them both.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

^ The Bossman is good, but so is Cole. 

But Bos is defensively suspect, he is more of a winger!! Cole can attack as well as defend.


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

^Cole is foul-mouthing clone of Bellamy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

Bosingwa is the weakest defender of all 3
Sagna over Bosingwa any day,even with his sh1t crossing.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

^ Heck, no one is more foul mouthed than Rooney. 

I pity the linesmen and the ref.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

Bosingwa is the best crosser among the 3.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

Anyways we also have Rajkovic (another LB) at FC Twente, stuck there coz of work permit issues.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

Lol EBOUE pwns all if he can keep his composure.


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

^If you see Cole, nothing satisfies him. Even if he makes bad tackle he rants as if he just born : Innocent.  Just imagine the ruckus he would create if his wife doesnt ive up to his expectations in bed   Bonkers............
He reminds me of Bellamy giving it to all his Newcastle team-mates, even to Shearer 
He has lost his way big time since leaving Arsenal as he is not the same player anymore despite Blues fans adoring him.  Wayne Bridge was a more capble defender than him.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

^ LOL!! Eboue?? It's not the year 2006 anymore!!


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

Another player who has been mis-used by Wenger. Cant play him on the right,, so play him in centre. lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^If you see Cole, nothing satisfies him. Even if he makes bad tackle he rants as if he just born : Innocent.  Just imagine the ruckus he would create if his wife doesnt ive up to his expectations in bed   Bonkers............
> He reminds me of Bellamy giving it to all his Newcastle team-mates, even to Shearer
> He has lost his way big time since leaving Arsenal as he is not the same player anymore despite Blues fans adoring him.  Wayne Bridge was a more capble defender than him.



Heck, he wants to win!! 

And he can't give it to his teammates at Chelsea; Terry and Lamps would kick his posterior so hard he'd remember it everytime he'd rest his bums on a chair!! 

I disagree with your last point - he has actually improved a LOT this season. Next season he will only get better.


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

^Yes he might have been but his foul-mouthing and donkeyness over-shadows his performance. Just like Ronaldo's antics. Damn what will happen tonight?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

^ Yeah, Cole the player is waaay better than Cole the person.

Anyways, I don't think I'll watch the final. Too painful. 
Yesterday they were showing last year's final on ten Sports - I changed the channel immediately.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

They show Arsenal vs. Barcelona all the time


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 27, 2009)

^^^And couple of days back Ten Sports were showing the 1999 final....Loved to see the whole match again.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 27, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Ignorance at its best. He is the only LB who doesn't have to play against Ronaldo. Whenever Ashley comes up against Ronaldo, he has the Portuguese diva diver in his pocket. 8)
> 
> Evra was skinned by Aaron Lennon too.


 
Why are you getting angry?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 27, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Yeah, Cole the player is waaay better than Cole the person.
> 
> Anyways, I don't think I'll watch the final. Too painful.
> Yesterday they were showing last year's final on ten Sports - I changed the channel immediately.


And this morning they were showing our game against Barca. Even more painful than last year's final if you ask me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

digitized said:


> Why are you getting angry?



Angry???!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 27, 2009)

^^^


----------



## abyss88 (May 27, 2009)

KL@W is calm....calm like a bomb!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 27, 2009)

^^^Yes, calm like the bomb that went off in Lahore today.


----------



## ico (May 27, 2009)

Sagna is good defensively whereas Bosingwa is good offensively.

Clichy is better & faster than Cashley in every way. Though defensively, I find Evra a little better than Clichy but then Evra is a c|_|nt.


----------



## abyss88 (May 27, 2009)

digitized said:


> ^^^Yes, calm like the bomb that went off in Lahore today.


that means he is DANGEROUS


----------



## Cool Joe (May 27, 2009)

Anyone predicting a Barca win tonight? (besides abyss88 )


----------



## abyss88 (May 27, 2009)

*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/Galeries/club/temporada08-09/05/ambient_Roma/DSC_1183.jpg*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/Galeries/club/temporada08-09/05/ambient_Roma/DSC_1185.jpg*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/Galeries/club/temporada08-09/05/ambient_Roma/27-05-09_WEB_AFICION_04.jpg*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/Galeries/club/temporada08-09/05/ambient_Roma/27-05-09_WEB_AFICION_06.jpg*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/Galeries/club/temporada08-09/05/ambient_Roma/27-05-09_WEB_AFICION_02.jpg*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/Galeries/club/temporada08-09/05/ambient_Roma/27-05-09_WEB_AFICION_01.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (May 27, 2009)

Training session in rome
*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/Galeries/futbol/temporada08-09/05/entrenaments/entrenament_Roma/26-05-09_WEB_INIESTA_01.jpg*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/Galeries/futbol/temporada08-09/05/entrenaments/entrenament_Roma/foto_principal_escenari.jpg*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/Galeries/futbol/temporada08-09/05/entrenaments/entrenament_Roma/26-05-09_WEB_HENRY_01.jpg


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

It will be a tight match with Barcelona doing plenty of the only way they know to play. Keep all the position and do its triangle passing. Barcelona should be clever this time as United has more experience in Europe.
I am always nervous when it comes to finals for United 

abey Kl@W: Match dekhega na aaj?. I wont go to my office tomorrow 
Currently they are showing Barca v Chelsea at STanford Bridge.


----------



## abyss88 (May 27, 2009)

i'm so fcuking nervous!!*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/hang.gif


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

^Everybody is!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

*Beep**Beep*
I can hear ManU parking the bus already.


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

^Bcoz Barcelona dont have any defenders to do the same


----------



## Cool Joe (May 27, 2009)

Here's what the guy from BlueChampions.com had to say about tonight's final-



> Firstly, I want Man Utd to win it.
> 
> How do I want Man Utd to win this match? I want Man Utd beat Barca by completely crushing them or by incredibly dodgy referee decisions. Option 1: Let Man Utd completely crush Barcelona that they have nothing to say after the final. Let them teach Barca a footballing lesson in attack and tactics. For once, I want Barcelona to openly admit that they were beaten by a side and they deserved to lose. After the match, I want Platini to say that the better team won. Option 2: Let Man Utd win through some extremely dodgy goals that would keep Barcelona crying for weeks and months. Yes, I mean it. Let the match be decided by the lone goal late in the extra time but let that goal be a penalty from a blatant dive from you-know-who. Or let there be some half a dozen clear handballs in the box by Man Utd but none of them gets called for a penalty. These things happen, you know!


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

^I agree with him  and Option 1 any day    lalalalalalalala.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

I want Barca to win by an Evra own goal.Next best thing would be a Hleb own goal


----------



## iinfi (May 27, 2009)

i think it will be a 3-1 or 4-1 win for united tonite.
i dont think barca have a chance.
if yaya toure plays at CB barca will have a defensive midfield which will be open to couter-attacks.
if tevez n rooney start it should be a comfortable win for united.
does united have both rio n vidic at the back?

all in all it will be a tight game, but united will win comfortably in 90 mins


----------



## iinfi (May 27, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> And this morning they were showing our game against Barca. Even more painful than last year's final if you ask me.



nothing to feel painful abt. ref n UEFA cheated blatantly. you can feel cheated. never get disheartened.
a hollow united win will ensure plantini n UEDA dont even think of doing it agian.


added: a 5-0 or 6-0 united win will be bliss. 1/1000 chances of that happening but if it does it will be **** on platini's face.


----------



## ico (May 27, 2009)

Henry!!!!!


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

Dont write off Barca!!! If one believes in destiny, the way Barca advanced into the final, more chance of them winning it. Poor Barca have to play without any proper CBs 

@iinfi: Rio has beendeclared fit to partner Vidic. I hope Tevez starts rather than that Inzamam-Ul-Hag lazy Berba


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2009)

OH MAN How unlucky i can be......just checked my cable andwith a slight drizzle, its giving "No Signal" message  Damn there goes my match 
Ok guys i am off to sleep.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> abey Kl@W: Match dekhega na aaj?. I wont go to my office tomorrow
> Currently they are showing Barca v Chelsea at STanford Bridge.



Shayad hi dekhu, mann to nahi ho raha


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

Alright, I am watching ze game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

Ill follow ze text.


----------



## red_devil (May 27, 2009)

*www.sport.es/vivo/recursos/fotos/foto_365/foto_365878_CAS.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

Carlton Palmer is a d*ck. No, wait... He is a F**KING DISGRACE.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2009)

2 ex gooners starting.


----------



## ico (May 27, 2009)

When is the match starting?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2009)

12:15 AM


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

I checked UEFA.com.PLEB not even on the bench 
Karma is a b1tch


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

A post on Arsenal mania


			
				Man United said:
			
		

> Hi guys  This is a copy and paste for all footy forums.
> 
> Enjoy the massacre.
> 
> This will be easy. 4-0. BYE! Mwahahaha.


It would be so fun if they end up with egg on their face


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

So much for the impartial commentary


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

Barca can't get hold of the ball in the initial 10 minutes.

AND AS I WRITE THIS ETOO SCORES!!!!!! 1-0 BARCA!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Lol Manu down after initial pressure.Loving it


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2009)

Bad start


----------



## red_devil (May 28, 2009)

still a lot of time left and that is a positive.

what odds on match to be decided by penalty kicks ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

Ronaldo will score, he is getting a lot of chances.


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2009)

Following the text at uefa.com and this is flashing too many times "Cristiano Ronaldo (Man Utd) misses the target."


----------



## red_devil (May 28, 2009)

> Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta and Sylvinho beautifully work the ball around United's headless chicken midfield with consummate ease, but the end of the attack only yields a Messi through ball to Henry which O'Shea clears.



thats what the SUN guys are saying


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

LOL!!! Messi is tackled by 3 defenders, he falls, gets up and the ball is still with him!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Vidic has looked shaky so far.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

Barca are playing brilliantly!! 1-0 to Barca at HT!


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2009)

^Thank You Barca lover


----------



## ico (May 28, 2009)

*www.ustream.tv/channel/onlydeportes - This is not English though. But it is a good stream.

^ for those who following the text.

Also check out other streams: *myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=39954&part=sports


----------



## red_devil (May 28, 2009)

^ there is still an entire half to go rahim bhai...

where is abyss ??? @abyss, are u searching for some vegetables in some deep abyss...?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

red_devil said:


> still a lot of time left and that is a positive.
> 
> what odds on match to be decided by penalty kicks ?


2000/1
Barca win in 90 mins


----------



## hullap (May 28, 2009)

i still feel optimistic for the second half, hope they give rooney the ball.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Following the text at uefa.com and this is flashing too many times "Cristiano Ronaldo (Man Utd) misses the target."


You can't hit long range fluke shots on target always...He should try to come more forward.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

I'm no Barca lover, but the football they were playing was very, very easy on the eye.


----------



## hullap (May 28, 2009)

and get scholes on, possibly. then we can atleast get back our composure.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Even Diaby looks better than Anderson in midfield.What a waste of 15m pounds,Manu could have bought Arshavin for that 8)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

Tevez coming on for............. Anderson.


----------



## red_devil (May 28, 2009)

with tevez we will put a lot more pressure on their back line now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Henry and CL finals


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

3 scoring chances for barca already!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

Xavi's freekick hits the post!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

MESSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!! WITH HIS FRIGGIN' HEAD!!!!! 2-0 to BARCA!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Men vs. Babies


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2009)

Game over now as Messi scores.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Ronaldo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

30m bench warmer shoots the ball in the orbit.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

Blewitt!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Leg braking tackle.Disgraceful


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

Scholes with a leg-breaker on Busquets.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Puyol rolls again


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Mr. Spud f*cks up an easy header.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

So much for a 4-1 scoreline against a weak Barca defence


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

BARCA - EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!


----------



## ico (May 28, 2009)

hahaha niaaaaa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Ronaldo looks pissed-Planning a move already?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

Ronaldo is not crying


----------



## ico (May 28, 2009)

I can't see any ManUre fan online now: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/online.php 

Edit: Now comes laal_rakshas....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

It may make it easier for Ronaldo to leave.Lets see what he and SAF have to say(if he comes for a post match interview)
Ronaldo really not looking much bothered.


----------



## red_devil (May 28, 2009)

^ i am online 

and yes the better team on the day won the match. congratulations to barca


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

LOL!!! Whistles for Ronaldo!!!!


----------



## ico (May 28, 2009)

red_devil said:


> and yes* the better team on the day* won the match. congratulations to barca


Sour grapes....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

Oh well, at least we went out to the eventual champions. AND we were so CLOSE to putting them out of the competition. Some consolation.


----------



## red_devil (May 28, 2009)

^surprised you didn't come up with your regular niaa thing !!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Danny 'fvcking' Alves already trying to lift the cup


----------



## ico (May 28, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^surprised you didn't come up with your regular niaa thing !!!


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1119459#post1119459


----------



## ico (May 28, 2009)

ManUre_phan said:
			
		

> Trade Ronaldo the selfish pig!
> He is not a team player one bit and it killed us.
> Van Der Sarr what a let down along with Carrick and Rio.
> YOu all three sucked,
> ...


hahahah niaaaaa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Henry has won everything including the WC and Euro.He deserves every bit of it.
I would love it if he retires at Arsenal.


----------



## hullap (May 28, 2009)

match was awesome, iniesta was really nice and our midfield was poor  .
wil be interesting to see ronny's and tevez's future.


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/2145960713mundoemotiincmy8.gif*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/flagvl8.gif*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/flagvl8.gif*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/flagvl8.gif*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/2145960713mundoemotiincmy8.gif




MANYOO...........ON YOUR KNEES TO YOUR EMPEROR!!!!


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

MESSSSSIIIIIDDDDDOOOOONNNNNNNIAAAAAAA!!!!*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/messi.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Fahkt-50% United fans around the world have become Barca fans


----------



## red_devil (May 28, 2009)

i hate that x**** Alves.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> MESSSSSIIIIIDDDDDOOOOONNNNNN*NIAAA*AAAA!!!!*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/messi.gif


hahahah 

So, finally the Manckers will accept that Messi has been better than Ronal-go this season.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fahkt-50% United fans around the world have become Barca fans


So fu(king true. And everyone among my friends.


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

barca          *www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/pen_Spank.gif    manure          *www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/chop.gif




*www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/trampoline.gif
me


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

red_devil said:


> i hate that x**** Alves.




and i hate that saddest son of a B**CH..scholes and vidic and RONALDUMB


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Credit to Eboue though,he plotted the Manu defeat perfectly.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

SAF said:
			
		

> We can learn from this. We're still a young team and we can improve from that.



Next what?I did not see ze incident?
United are hardly a young team.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 28, 2009)

lol everyone was predicting a comfortable win for ManYoo. 
But Barca really deserved to win this one. They played better than United.


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

muhhahahahahahaha


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

arsenal_gunners can have a fair share of my bragging rights..so can liverpool _fan, kla@w and ico ..till we meet again tomorrow..i mean today..when we have some manure fans awake


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Bragging rights belong only to Barcelona.I am just happy that United didn't win it(and Henry did)


----------



## ico (May 28, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Bragging rights belong only to Barcelona.I am just happy that United didn't win it(and Henry did)


+1


----------



## Cool Joe (May 28, 2009)

But still, it should've been us in the final 



ok ok, I'll stfu and not spoil your celebrations.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2009)

^ To be frank, I still don't think Chel$ea would have been able to dominate ManUre like this.

Yea, but they still deserved.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 28, 2009)

At least we should've gotten into the finals.

Anyway, Barca played really well and they deserved to win today.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2009)

The Diva-Diver will not win World Player of the Year award this time.

Statistically even Henry & Eto'o have been better than him and moreover, this has been Messi's season.


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

at least now people agree that MESSIDONA is better than RONALDUMB(we might see him in MAD-RID now)


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

*cache4.asset-cache.net/xc/88012955.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB26688E44122DDC13606E30A760B0D811297*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00813/Messia_682x400_813279a.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

*cache3.asset-cache.net/xc/88010445.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB266FCF9C86473B27B19E30A760B0D811297*cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/88019901.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB266F7412A4400864BD6E30A760B0D811297*cache3.asset-cache.net/xc/88019739.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB266D27881622A262EB2E30A760B0D811297*cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/88019620.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB2668B8951310FC9C293E30A760B0D811297*cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/88019612.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB266036F9BFD8B4EA4E5E30A760B0D811297*cache3.asset-cache.net/xc/88019570.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB26615D4C95B51F11095E30A760B0D811297*cache4.asset-cache.net/xc/88019521.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB2663A3E69B9CD053826E30A760B0D811297*cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/88025022.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB26657DFD8CCEB678A40284831B75F48EF45*cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/88025020.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB266C6D8B86DF5C6DE0C284831B75F48EF45*cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/88025019.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB26687206968DBFEF26E284831B75F48EF45*cache3.asset-cache.net/xc/88024944.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB2661DD7D81E41DA9C2E284831B75F48EF45*cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/88024693.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB2667CE3A8672A67B92DE30A760B0D811297*cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/88022209.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB26654A9BC4A98E8298AE30A760B0D811297*cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/88021981.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF19356863F2C054EB266A3AE68660E8F551A284831B75F48EF45


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

yesterday i came to know that we dont only have the best ATTACK in the world but also the BEST MIDFIELD as well........and our defence can certainly be the best


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

*Ronaldo's rage at Messi-cre*

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2452435/Ronaldos-rage-at-Messi-cre.html


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

frankly speaking...berbatov is nowhere near eto when it comes to striking.....and  tevez(the only player i like in united)..should leave united immediately if he wants his career to flourish...meanwhile Chelsea are planning to buy frenchman Frank Ribery and are willing to pay 43 mn pounds..and ribery is demanding 125k pounds a week but chelsea are not willing to pay more than 90k... 

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2451931/Chelsea-in-Ribery-raid.html


----------



## Cool Joe (May 28, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> at least now people agree that MESSIDONA is better than RONALDUMB(we might see him in MAD-RID now)


Yeah Messi played superbly. But I think Ronaldo would've been able to do something if he'd got more of the ball in the second half.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 28, 2009)

Berbatov doesn't run around as much as Eto'o does, but he is a very classy player.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2009)

lol

Berbatov is overrated.

Most Bulgarians like Stiliyan Petrov as a player.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ To be frank, I still don't think Chel$ea would have been able to dominate ManUre like this.
> 
> Yea, but they still deserved.



LOL!! Barca were unable to beat us over 2 legs!!  

Now does anyone realize WHY we played the way we did at the Nou Camp? SAF got all pumped up - attacking football, beautiful game and other bullsh1t, underestimating Barca and their midfield. And then, his team got played off the park.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

Good read:

*www.chelsea.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=514587


----------



## ico (May 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!! Barca were unable to beat us over 2 legs!!
> 
> Now does anyone realize WHY we played the way we did at the Nou Camp? SAF got all pumped up - attacking football, beautiful game and other bullsh1t, underestimating Barca and their midfield. And then, his team got played off the park.


lol, you didn't understand what I meant.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

^ Alright, alright!! Take it as an altogether different point!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Henry said:
			
		

> The disappointment of losing with Arsenal will always be there for me because the club are in my heart and in my blood


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Wenger signs 2 U-15 kids 
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2451653/Wenger-set-to-swoop-for-duo.html


----------



## Cool Joe (May 28, 2009)

ico said:


> lol
> 
> Berbatov is overrated.
> 
> Most Bulgarians like Stiliyan Petrov as a player.


I think Berbatov looks rather elegant when he plays


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2009)

:

It's your day! Enjoy! And congrats!

Hope we come back stronger in 2009-10.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2009)

LOL...so many anti-united supporters here.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 28, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm
I didnt know whom to support 
Whether it was ManU, for all the arrogance they show, or Barca (and Tom Henning), for cheating Chelsea in semis 
I just watched the match as a neutral instead 
Though Barca did make mince-meat of ManU (and truly proved that it's Chelsea which was the more deserving team, referring to ManUre's flop strategy of taking the game to Barca, and the Blues ability to actually shut down Barca'a goal factory  ), they didnt desrve to be in the final . Period.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

*Deco in talks with Inter*



> "I can confirm I'm talking with Inter," said Deco in The Sun.
> 
> "I didn't get to play much this year at Chelsea and a move to Italy would be a very good solution.
> 
> ...



Oh joy!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2009)

BTW, where did Owen Hargreaves go?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 28, 2009)

Ba byeee!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Whatever happened to Quaresma?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 28, 2009)

F365's poll- Who's the best player in the world?
Look at how many votes Ronaldo's got.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

Quaresma who? 

He is back in Italy, probably going to sign for Genoa.

Hargreaves who?

Injured. He is the Rosicky of ManU.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> F365's poll- Who's the best player in the world?
> Look at how many votes Ronaldo's got.


Knee jerk reaction.Probably pissed off ManU fans also voting him down.
However he has not been the best this season,thats for sure.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

> Arsène Wenger has kicked off his summer trolley grab with the ironical and self-parodying signing of 15-year-old Cheltenham youngster Jamie Edge, a 15-year-old Swiss centre-half called Martin Angham, and a four-year-old holding midfielder from Gabon who, besides being the hottest infant-stage prodigy in West-Central Africa, can also recite the entire alphabet. One of these is possibly made up.



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


 
15 yr olds and 4 yr olds??! That is indeed too much!

BTW, now Ronnie can seriously fall out with SAF. He has critisized SAF's tactics yesterday. I myself feel Anderson and Park should not have started. Instead more experienced players were needed like Giggs and Scholes from the start.

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2452435/Ronaldos-rage-at-Messi-cre.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

Aido said:
			
		

> In these tough times I was browsing the job vacancies section in the online version of the Manchester Evening News this morning and this caught my eye: *'Wanted immediately - one experienced welder to re-attach a roof to a double-decker bus. Apply to Manchester Council.*'



 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2009)

First of all, Congratulations Barcelona. 

Sadly I couldn't watch the final (exam this morning  ). Can anyone PM me a video link to the highlights package (English Commentary Please).

BTW LOL @ Chelsea fans who were supporting ManUre.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Bragging rights belong only to Barcelona.I am just happy that United didn't win it(and Henry did)





ico said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2009)

havent watched the match yet but reading the posts here makes me believe Barcelona were worthy winners. Just imagine United with its full attacking prowess failed to score against a make-shift defense. Its high time Fergie realise to give the responsibility more to Rooney and not make him another Kuyt.
All those Rio lovers, now you can see why i call him Vidic's baby. The wild boar is too arrogant for the team's good and he thinks himself to be Roy Keane, trying to boss the mid-field. Fergie, tell him that he is a doodh-peeta bachchaa and he still wets his nappies


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

> "What else was proven last night? Well, something about Guus Hiddink and Chelsea, that is for sure. Without setting foot in Rome, we now know that Hiddink was even more unfortunate than many believed to have lost over two legs to Barcelona in the semi-final. Their supremacy here simply confirmed Chelsea’s success over two legs in frustrating Barcelona and bringing the carousel to a shuddering halt. They were never taken for a ride like United and the criticism of their negative tactics now looks even more misplaced. As United chased darting shadows across the pitch, Hiddink’s game -plan appeared smarter by the minute. "



*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...masters--dispute-Barcelona-deliver-boast.html

8)


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2009)

^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2009)

lol


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

so many of chelsea's cry babies *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2009)

^


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> havent watched the match yet but reading the posts here makes me believe Barcelona were worthy winners. Just imagine United with its full attacking prowess failed to score against a make-shift defense. Its high time Fergie realise to give the responsibility more to Rooney and not make him another Kuyt.
> All those Rio lovers, now you can see why i call him Vidic's baby. The wild boar is too arrogant for the team's good and he thinks himself to be Roy Keane, trying to boss the mid-field. Fergie, tell him that he is a doodh-peeta bachchaa and he still wets his nappies


 
Eto'o ate Evra for dinner.

Rio was ball-watching instead of marking Messi when Xavi crossed to Messi for the 2nd goal.

Only saving grace in defence was Vidic, who else?

Anderson was a total flop in midfield. Carrick was working hard doing the work of 2-3 persons. He did not get any support.

It's high time SAF thought about reorganizing the defence and midfield, even to the extent of selling Rio/Evra and buying new defenders and wing backs. Giggs and Scholes will retire in the near future. After that, who in the midfield? I think Nani/Anderson was also a waste of money.

The total play of Barca was absolutely brilliant. A neutral view would tell that the 2nd goal was absolutely brilliant. The whole defence was at a standstill.


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

@ a_rahim.......vidic was also poor(by his standards)..they had no answer to messi,iniesta and xavi

and biscuits..er...i mean busquets was good too in that DM position(scholes almost broke his leg)


----------



## Cool Joe (May 28, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> so many of chelsea's cry babies *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif
> 
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


You won the final, so just enjoy it. Stop poking fun at others. Don't forget, if it wasn't for the referee, you wouldn't have gotten into the final.


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

^ there are no ifs and buts in football..my friend

i never say what IF the referee gave a red card to ballack in the first leg...what IF he gave that penalty that henry deserved..what IF the ref didnt give a red to abidal, which in fact he did not deserve(now i said so)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2009)

EDIT: Never Mind. Dont wish to wind up anyone.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> so many of chelsea's cry babies *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif
> 
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



Sheesh!! 1 day and you've forgotten everything that happened a few weeks ago!!  



Liverpool_fan said:


> Why nobody esp. Chelsea fans is talking about the FA Cup Final? Are Chelsea fans underestimating the glory of the FA Cup? If they are, I hope Everton teach them a lesson.
> Not really...Everton should teach the Chavs the lesson anyway...



Er... That's what you do best, innit? Wish for other teams to lose rather than hoping that your team wins? Oh, I forgot! Your team is NOT INVOLVED any more!! Your season is over, or should I say - HISTORY!  

And you've just committed the cardinal sin - supporting Everton as a Pool 'fan'.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Er... That's what you do best, innit? Wish for other teams to lose rather than hoping that your team wins? Oh, I forgot! Your team is NOT INVOLVED any more!! Your season is over, or should I say - HISTORY!
> 
> And you've just committed the cardinal sin - supporting Everton as a Pool 'fan'.


Man I wanted to avoid this argument. 

Any yup I'll support Everton! I don't live in merseyside and I have no reason to hate them.

As a side note majority of Liverpool fans want Everton to win the FA Cup. For all we know they are not gloryhunters like you lot.


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Sheesh!! 1 day and you've forgotten everything that happened a few weeks ago!!



actually influenced by memento


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

*Pool_Fan:* I can only laugh at your continued stereotyping of fans of other clubs.  
And if you had your way, you'd wish that both Everton & Chelsea lose.  

*abyss:* Hope you'll forget that you won something yesterday, very soon.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Sheesh!! 1 day and you've forgotten everything that happened a few weeks ago!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Reading the posts here I see many non-ManU fans hoping for ManU to lose yesterday instead of caring about their own team even when the team they support is not even involved.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

digitized said:


> Reading the posts here I see many non-ManU fans hoping for ManU to lose yesterday instead of caring about their own team even when the team they support is not even involved.



Point me to a post where I said I supported any team.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Pool_Fan:* I can only laugh at your continued stereotyping of fans of other clubs.


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

Dose of your own medicine? 



> And if you had your way, you'd wish that both Everton & Chelsea lose.


Yup. But as said I don't really hate them. Only dislike them for their hatred against us...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2009)

digitized said:


> Reading the posts here I see many non-ManU fans hoping for ManU to lose yesterday instead of caring about their own team even when the team they support is not even involved.


That's rich from a fan of the team whose manager is even worser in that regard.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

^ Nah, I didn't even want to watch the match yesterday. I just watched it as a neutral wanting to see a football match - Pool fans have lots of experience watching matches as  neutrals this season, I presume.


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/05/27/article-0-051CD56C000005DC-510_468x508.jpg


lol
















@ kl@w....even a short term memory loss patient would remember ,what happened yesterday..for a very long time


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

do you think chelsea will succeed in buying ribery?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

David Pleat's commentary was hilarious yesterday!! Sergio Biscuits, Andres Ina Esta, Gerard Peek, Thierry Hornree


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> do you think chelsea will succeed in buying ribery?



I think it's paper tosh. Yesterday Ancelotti released his book, in which there was a passage where he suggested that Chelsea should buy Ribery & Alonso. And today we have a deal for Ribery.


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> @ a_rahim.......vidic was also poor(by his standards)..they had no answer to messi,iniesta and xavi


What do you expect if Vidic has do all the defending while the other 3 are just ball-watching  I am sure Puyol can do all the defending for Barcelona and lets play him only at the back and see see how he does merry-go-round. 

If you remember how the trio wer ineffective against Chelsea bcoz Ballack, Essein & Lampard worked thier socks off and took the repoinsibilty and showed the opponents some respect. With United, it was more of who cares we are winning this trophy anyway. Lame. I still cant fathom how they failed to score against no defense of Barcelona?

I feel so ashamed with the performance and we all know there is a way to lose and this was not the way.

SAF should realise and not be adament like Wenger and sell selfish ones quickly. Berbatov & Ronaldo(no i am not jumping the gun here, he should be granted his wish) should be sold to a Japanese Club  They will worship him there. United will lose Tevez. What a shame. The most adorable player been shown the door. Rooney should be used as a shadow-striker not a Kuyt like role at Liverpool. The most committed player has been taken adavantage by SAF and he is the one who has to sacrifice himself always. Its notfair to him. As people ould start questioning his peformance but would not say that he has been played out of position all the time. Fans are not honest anymore.

Platini was talking and hugging and kissing(maybe at night) Guardiola and Barca players. His dreams has been fulfilled.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Any yup I'll support Everton! I don't live in merseyside and I have no reason to hate them.


This is exactly why I dont hate Liverpool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

------------------Almunia
Sagna---Toure--Hangeland/Lescott--Clichy

            Cana/similar DM--Fabregas

Arshavin------------                                        Rosicky
                      -------------RVP--Eduardo

with Nasri,Walcott,Vela,Bendtner,Denilson,EBOUE,Song,Gibbs,Djourou etc. in reserve.
I _strongly believe_ we can match Barca with 2-3 good defensive signings and some luck with injuries.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2009)

Speaking of Alonso, these media publications make my blood boil when they keep on mentioning Alonso to leave Liverpool when it's made increasingly clear that he's staying.


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2009)

^Where did that optimism came from?  Suddenly Anjali..........


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> What do you expect if Vidic has do all the defending while the other 3 are just ball-watching  I am sure Puyol can do all the defending for Barcelona and lets play him only at the back and see see how he does merry-go-round.
> 
> If you remember how the trio wer ineffective against Chelsea bcoz Ballack, Essein & Lampard worked thier socks off and took the repoinsibilty and showed the opponents some respect. With United, it was more of who cares we are winning this trophy anyway. Lame. I still cant fathom how they failed to score against no defense of Barcelona?
> 
> ...



i agree...brebatov is a complete waste of money...tevez is fabulous player



> Platini was talking and hugging and kissing(maybe at night) Guardiola and Barca players. His dreams has been fulfilled.



but i dont think they are GAYS are they?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Point me to a post where I said I supported any team.


 
Hey! Did I mention you?


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2009)

@abyyss: No they are homo-pads


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> That's rich from a fan of the team whose manager is even worser in that regard.


 
Hehehe...talk about comparing SAF and Rafa...


----------



## thewisecrab (May 28, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> so many of chelsea's cry babies


What goes up must come down my friend, and going by Barca's history, I dont think I'll have to wait long 



abyss88 said:


> ^ there are no ifs and buts in football..my friend
> 
> i never say what IF the referee gave a red card to ballack in the first leg...what IF he gave that penalty that henry deserved..what IF the ref didnt give a red to abidal, which in fact he did not deserve(now i said so)


OK, lets put it this way.

Camp Nou:
Barca were flabbergasted by our effective negative tactics. Messi was tamed, Iniesta was tamed. Henry did run away with the game since we didnt have a plan for him, but still, most of you lot were reduced to shooting from distance.
Now, I remember Dani Alves with a ferocious tackle on Malouda, (which deserved a red card) ref plays it away, (so 1 against Chelsea). Now count Ballacks challenge on Henry (1 to Barca) and that pretty much evens things.

Stamford Bridge:
Dani Alves brought Malouda in the penalty box, ref said it was outside (2 to Chelsea) Pique clearly hit the ball with his hand, cun.t ref said 'no' (3 to Chelsea) Abidal booked (2 to Barca), the officials decide to give 4 minutes of extra time (when there were not much interruptions except for after Abidal's card) and Ballack (if I remember clearly) drove the ball into the box and hit Eto'o's hand in the 95th minute, and the ch00t of a ref said 'no' (5 to Chelsea)

So no. of errors:

to Barca:    2
to Chelsea: 5

I'm not arguing about the final, Barca completely dominated and deserved to win at Rome, but at SB, they won due to the ref 



digitized said:


> BTW, where did Owen Hargreaves go?


Hargreaves? whats that?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2009)

Is Guus Hiddink continuing as Chelsea manager?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> the ch00t of a ref said 'no' (5 to Chelsea)


Thanks! Learnt a new spelling of a galli today


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

yawn yawn *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28.gif


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Hargreaves? whats that?


 
Hargreaves? He's at least better than Anderson.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 
Anderson is too young. Given time he has great potential.


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> What goes up must come down my friend, and going by Barca's history, I dont think I'll have to wait long




thats why i'm taking every opportunity to savor the moment


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2009)

^Tell Rafa to buy him plz.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Thanks! Learnt a new spelling of a galli today


No problem 
I'm a bit pissed at Barca winning, hence the tone 


abyss88 said:


> yawn yawn *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28.gif


Meh!



digitized said:


> Hargreaves? He's at least better than Anderson.


He's like Owen, out of form, over-rated and always injured


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Tell Rafa to buy him plz.


Well, We have a similar player with potential but lack of performance - Lucas.
Better still. L'Arsene should be the buyer. Perfect!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

^ Arsene just bought two 15-year olds.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

*Bayern Munich Deny Claims Chelsea Have Agreed Fee For Franck Ribery*



> German giants Bayern Munich have dismissed speculation that Premier League club Chelsea have agreed a fee for Franck Ribery.
> 
> It was reported earlier on Thursday that the Blues had reached an accord with Die Bayern to pay around €50 million (£43.7m) in exchanges for the France international.
> 
> ...



There you go!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2009)

Who are already better than Nani Anderson and the 30m spud.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 28, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> He's like Owen, out of form, over-rated and always injured


 
Hahahaha niaaaa


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Bayern Munich Deny Claims Chelsea Have Agreed Fee For Franck Ribery*
> 
> 
> 
> There you go!


wtf.... i read it on the sun. but they said bayern had agreed to sell ribery to chelsea..
may be the sun is influenced by garbage.com...i mean goal.com


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

*Manchester City Ready To Break Bank For Barcelona Hero Samuel Eto'o – Reports*


*
*


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

At the post match press conference, Josep Guardiola dedicated the victory to Italian legend Paolo Maldini, the 41 year old Milan captain who retired last week. This thoughtful gesture was received by journalists at the press conference with a warm round of applause.


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

*Zinedine Zidane: I Prefer Ribery Over Cristiano Ronaldo*

Zinedine Zidane has claimed in an interview with French broadcasters _Europe 1_ that if given the choice between man u  winger Cristiano Ronaldo and Bayern Munich  star Franck Ribery, he would opt for the Frenchman as the better player of the two.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 28, 2009)

digitized said:


> Is Guus Hiddink continuing as Chelsea manager?


ah.... No.

He was only a stop-gap manager, appointed only to secure a CL place next year, and soften the blow caused by Big Phil's laziness.

However, he has done much, much more than that, and now, we stand a chance of actually gaining some silverware under him for the first time this year.

He will return to coach Russia in preparation for Euro 2010 (as quoted by him earlier) and, being a man of word, I think he will do just that.

Us Chelsea fans will miss him


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

*Florentino Perez Could Present Kaka At Real Madrid Next Week   
*

another goal.garbage.com story


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

*Sergio Busquets, from father to son:* Sergio’s father won a CL medal with Barça in 1992 so now he and his son can stand proud alongside the winning father and son teams of Maldini (AC Milan) and Sanchís (Real MAD-RID).


----------



## Cool Joe (May 28, 2009)

He will return to the club after the WC though. So that's good.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 28, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> He will return to the club after the WC though. So that's good.


Who? Hiddink?
I doubt that, and to be honest, it's unfair to pressurize him to stay too


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

^ He will be back but as Director of Football, not as our manager.


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

i have been distracted too much by yesterdays win.......now i shall be humble in victory and graceful in defeat


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

Barca will begin their preparations for the 2009-2010 season with a trip to London and a prestigious encounter against Tottenham at Wembley. The Blaugrana will also take on Al-Ahly at the famous stadium after the club revealed plans for the trip.

BTW what was that buzz about Portsmouth takeover bid by some UAE citizen..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2009)

^ Prestigious encounter... Tottenham... that doesn't sound right... 

Pompey have been taken over by Al Fahim, the man who brokered/was the public face of, the deal for the sale of Man City.

And here's some utter idiocy for y'all:

*Manchester United fan in Nigeria kills four Barcelona supporters*



> A Manchester United fan in Nigeria killed four people when he drove his minibus into a crowd of Barcelona supporters after his team lost the Champions League final, police have said.
> 
> A police spokeswoman said 10 people were injured and the driver was arrested.
> 
> "The driver had passed the crowd then made a U-turn and ran into them," she said.



What a pathetic human being.


----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Prestigious encounter... Tottenham... that doesn't sound right...



now i know how NOT to copy paste stuff from other websites


----------



## Cool Joe (May 28, 2009)




----------



## abyss88 (May 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> What a pathetic human being.




absolutely


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

Henry has won what he wanted to win. Now will Wenger try to bring him back?

He is anyday better than Adebayor & RVP.


----------



## Rahim (May 29, 2009)

Let Henry be where he is. Wenger dont buy gand-daddies anymore, remember? He will not listen to any fan as he considers himself to a too clever and adamant.

@wisecrab: Hiddink will preparing Russia for WC 2010 and not Euro 2010   Has to give in to his brillince in tactical wits. The way he set-up CHelsea against Barca was too good and we all gave thumbs-down to his tactics. Now see what United did and that makes him a better and thinking coach than SAF. Love too see him continuing with Chelsea.


----------



## abyss88 (May 29, 2009)

Tevez’s sad farewell

Tevez was not on the plane with the rest of the Manchester United squad as they returned home.
He has decided that the Champions League final was his last game for United and is now aiming for a move to* Liverpool.*
Tevez, 25, is understood to have flown to Buenos Aires to join the Argentina squad ahead of the World Cup qualifiers against Colombia and Ecuador.
United have been asked to pay £25.5million this summer to Kia Joorabchian’s MSI, who own Tevez’s economic rights, to make a two-year loan deal permanent.
But United believe that fee is too high.
Manchester City are also interested in Tevez.


----------



## abyss88 (May 29, 2009)

_*Liverpool must go for Tevez*_

*JAVIER MASCHERANO has pleaded with Liverpool to sign his Argentina team-mate  Carlos Tevez.*


----------



## abyss88 (May 29, 2009)

*CRISTIANO RONALDO is set to throw Manchester United into turmoil and demand a move out of Old Trafford*


(just trying out a few new colours)


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

We got a new reporter.


----------



## abyss88 (May 29, 2009)

copy pasting stuff!!!!


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

^ Give the source from next time.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

*TEVEZ: UNITED MIGHT HAVE WON WITH ME*



> Carlos Tevez feels that Manchester United might not have lost the UEFA Champions League final if he had been named in the starting XI.
> 
> He said in the Daily Mirror: "I wanted to play in the starting line-up in Rome but that decision was down to the coach.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

Who is he kidding? More attacking? Barca would have run riot, as if they already had not!!!


----------



## Rahim (May 29, 2009)

^Would Fletcher had made any difference?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

^ I think so. If Fletcher was available, I don't think Giggs would have started. Anderson was almost certain to start because of his energy, which would have been useful for shackling Barca's midfield and also posing an attacking threat if needed. But Anderson failed miserably at this, or should we say that he wasn't give a clear briefing about his job on the field. Fletcher has had a good season and he would have added a little more solidity to ManU's midfield, which was clearly being overrun by Xavi & Iniesta. What ManU lacked was someone in midfield who could put in one or two tackles and make his presence felt to the Barca players (someone like Essien ) and a calm head who could retain possession, which Carrick was hell-bent on giving away with his wayward and over-ambitious passes.


----------



## Rahim (May 29, 2009)

I hope this jolt would do United a favour and make niggling issues to rest, like the departure of Tevez & Ronaldo and this would stabilize the club and plz no more Scholes & Giggs 
I hope Hargreaves to be injury-free next season( not going to be i know). Anderson needs experience beside him to keep his arrogance in check. The way he was taking-a-walk in the park with his turning his head like a snake makes me laugh at his arrogance and angry at his attitude.  Look at Rio's face when Messi scored  Tells how good Rio is  or was for that game. O'Shea is a slouch. Such a good season but this defeat just makes me feel that United didnt win anything as it was Liverpool who lost the BPL this season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

Yup, Pool and Chelsea pushed the self-destruct button! Pool - so many home draws cost them. Chelsea - home draws plus defeats against the other members of the big-4 during Big Phail Scolari's tenure.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I hope this jolt would do United a favour and make niggling issues to rest, like the departure of Tevez & Ronaldo and this would stabilize the club and plz no more Scholes & Giggs


But don't you think if Ronaldo leaves and with Tevez is leaving anyway, and Bobatov [] is just too lazy, there would only be Rooney as a quality striker remaining, wouldn't that be too much of a risk? I think you lot need Ronaldo to stay.


----------



## red_devil (May 29, 2009)

yeah this season was more of rivals losing than united beating them convincingly. but then if your rivals have so many stupid home draws to even more stupid teams then nothing can be done about it.



btw, if that 25mn odd is true, then I *think* united should be able to get tevez for atleast 22mn which i feel is pretty good enough price for him.

and i guess its high time that Fergie let ronaldo go ! make a quick buck by selling him and get some good players who are more committed to the club. 


my transfer wish list for united 

OUT - 

Ronaldo [no because of his performance in the final but overall attitude]
Rio [i know this will never happen and Brits are crazy about this guy but then Brits are crazy about Freida Pinto as well  ]


In--

-a decent winger
-CB 
-DM [for the always injured hargreaves]
-a less 'famous' striker who doesn't mind sitting on the bench a bit [back up for rooney and berba...and no macheda, wellbeck, campbell and many others are NOT good backups]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2009)

> “For me it is really, really incredible if I imagine I can play for Liverpool,” Pranjic told Sky Sports News.
> “It is a dream for every player, it is the biggest club in England.
> “I am very fast, I can run a lot and I think that is what you need in England.
> “If I can choose between England or maybe Spain, I would choose Spain because I like that kind of football, that kind of life.
> ...


----------



## red_devil (May 29, 2009)

^ yeah who the hell is that pranjic thing ?


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

ManUre don't have a 'striker'.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2009)

red_devil said:
			
		

> ^ yeah who the hell is that pranjic thing ?



Croatian playing in Dutch League. Since I don't think we'll be able sign Silva, Pranjic would be a great replacement for Babel.
Since he can also play in Left Wingback, I think we should sell Dossena and Babel and sign him.


----------



## Rahim (May 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> But don't you think if Ronaldo leaves and with Tevez is leaving anyway, and Bobatov [] is just too lazy, there would only be Rooney as a quality striker remaining, wouldn't that be too much of a risk? I think you lot need Ronaldo to stay.


_arey mere bin pendi ke lotey_ what would United do with the cash from sale of Ronaldo? They will bring new players. No sweat. I am more intrested in ticking-down Giggs & Scholes. Fergie is hanging on them like hell. If Berba is so inetrested in playing in a deeper role, saale ko DM mein khilao  Chaar laat maro saale ke pichware mein. Theek ho jayega.
Rio was more interested to walk through his defense like Bobby Deol does in his movies  Saala ek hi look saare filmon mein.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^
But if you lot buy Bobatovs with that money, you lot are doomed...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2009)

*goal.com/en/news/11/transfer-zone/...-gareth-barry-eager-for-arsenal-switch-report

 

Reports LOL! Anyway it would be good if he signs Arsenal. I don't want him as a replacement for Alonso. Alonso has to STAY at Anfield.


----------



## red_devil (May 29, 2009)

@niaa dude - we'll buy someone 

and yes agree with rahim bhai.. giggs, scholes should call it a day..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

*Report: Chelsea Turn Attention To CSKA Moscow's Yuri Zhirkov After Ribery Snub*



> According to a report in the British broadsheet The Times, Chelsea have set their sights on CSKA Moscow's Yuri Zhirkov after missing out on Bayern Munich's Franck Ribery.
> 
> It was reported on Thursday that the Blues had negotiated a fee for Ribery, before Bayern later dismissed those claims.
> 
> ...



I hope this one goes through, he is a very good player and will provide an alternative to Malouda as well as cover for Ashley as LB.


----------



## Rahim (May 29, 2009)

SAF is no miser like Wenger you know


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @niaa dude - we'll buy someone



Whom? Roman Pavlyuchenko


----------



## Rahim (May 29, 2009)

^He might be at Chelsea with Russian connection.
I have a feeling nothing will change at United except the deaprture of Tevez


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

A search for Zhirkov on Youtube produces this video:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=WslrR4sTHeE

And his goal against hamburg:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhjJuc2Qxek


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Whom? Roman Pavlyuchenko



Dude, he has scored 14 or so goals in his first season, even when he was played mostly as a substitute.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *goal.com/en/news/11/transfer-zone/...-gareth-barry-eager-for-arsenal-switch-report
> 
> 
> 
> Reports LOL! Anyway it would be good if he signs Arsenal. I don't want him as a replacement for Alonso. Alonso has to STAY at Anfield.


We'll get Lorik Cana. 

He'll destroy the opposition on the field. Seriously.


----------



## Rahim (May 29, 2009)

^Just make sure his rocket doesnt take a wrong turn and destroy Wenger's kids  IS he from North Korea?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

*BREAKING NEWS!!!!!*



> *English Premiership side Chelsea signed Russian international midfielder Yury Zhirkov on a four-year term from Russian three-time champions CSKA Moscow*, the daily tabloid Tvoi Den reported Friday. Reports said that Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich was excited with Zhirkov's performances this season and has negotiated a 30-million-dollar deal with the Red Army side. *"Yury (Zhirkov) has signed the contract with Chelsea just a day or two ago," the newspaper quoted Zhirkov's agent as saying. "He will join his new team this summer.*


IF THIS IS TRUE, WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!   

YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!

*www.setanta.com/uk/Articles/Football/2009/05/29/Prem-Agent-on-Zhirkov/gnid-54942/

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...tar-Zhirkov-Abramovich-signs-18-6m-swoop.html

*www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hEqtJJD-zePMi4Q3oSszQA7HD6Xw


----------



## Rahim (May 29, 2009)

> Lorik Cana (born on 27 July 1983 in Pristina) is an Albanian footballer. A midfielder, 1.86m tall and weighing 86kg, he plays for the Albania national football team and for Olympique de Marseille of France, where he is the team captain, at the club level. *He holds Albanian, French[citation needed] and Swiss citizenship*.


Now what does that make him? A khichrii of Nations


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_bZAdOKhk

Cana to break Evra's legs...lol 

He is Marseille's captain though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Dude, he has scored 14 or so goals in his first season, even when he was played mostly as a substitute.


You didnt get the Bobatov connection


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

^ Ohhhh, that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

hmmm, what about Shevchenko? He is on loan at Milan and I think they don't want to keep him.

He'll come back to Chel$ea?? He has a few years on his contract and he is paid 120k pounds a week.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

^ Sheva will be back, and then I hope we sell him to a Ukrainian side or an MLS team.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^
How about selling him to Citeh


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

^ Good idea!!!


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> How about selling him to Citeh


Nope. How about still keeping him @ Chel$ki. He'll just cost ~6.25m pounds a year.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

^ If he can come off the bench and score a few important goals it would be a very good investment.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 29, 2009)

I really do hope C.Ronaldo stays in the Premier League. He is a very good entertainer.


----------



## abyss88 (May 29, 2009)

*Leonardo will be the next trainer of Milan!!!*


**tinyurl.com/me6cka


*its a translated page of spanish tabloid marca..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> *Leonardo will be the next trainer of Milan!!!*
> 
> 
> **tinyurl.com/me6cka
> ...





> Fernando *Towers*, hours after *renewing* with the Liverpool until 2014, is in the FORUM MARK of Deporte like exception guest.


 

Man these translations are funny!


----------



## abyss88 (May 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Man these translations are funny!




i also couldnt understand a thing!!! a sentence rather


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Man these translations are funny!


I expected Babelfish to be better than Google in Spanish.

Ubiquity for Firefox (Google Translator to be frank) does the trick for me.


----------



## abyss88 (May 29, 2009)

i think ubiquity matches babelfish!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

in translation i mean!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2009)

Pretty funny Arseblog today 
*www.oleole.com/blogs/arseblog


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!!!!!*
> 
> IF THIS IS TRUE, WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> ...


Very good move.Arshavin said in one of his interviews that Zhirkov will be a good signing for Arsenal.
Maybe he will turn out to be like Arshavin,or like Pav the spud


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

Pav is very underrated. Happy Harry doesn't know how to use him, mainly coz the bloke can't speak or understand proper English.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 29, 2009)

> _"It's time to discuss Diaby's new contract"._ _"He can have £25 a week"._
> _"£25,000? But he's already on £40,000"._
> _"I said £25.00. Take it or leave it"._


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

^


----------



## iinfi (May 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ If he can come off the bench and score a few important goals it would be a very good investment.



with drogba n ballack staying...sheva coming back will complete a disaster of a 2009-10 season for Chelsea even before it has started...
there is no news of the Yuri Zhirkov signing anywhere
btw what is this song on the video
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=WslrR4sTHeE


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

^ Check the links I posted in my original post!! Oh, here they are:

*www.setanta.com/uk/Articles/Football/2009/05/29/Prem-Agent-on-Zhirkov/gnid-54942/

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...tar-Zhirkov-Abramovich-signs-18-6m-swoop.html

*www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hEqtJJD-zePMi4Q3oSszQA7HD6Xw


----------



## iinfi (May 29, 2009)

its not there on the official site mate.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

^ Not yet, it will be announced when the transfer window opens. Hope it really is true.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2009)

Zhirkov is a class act, hope this is true  (perhaps Guus Hiddnk is leaving his footprint here through this  )


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2009)

Speaking of Guus Hiddink, this is quite a nice article of what good Hiddink gave to Chelsea in such a short time:

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2009/may/29/guus-hiddink-chelsea-fa-cup-final-achievements

Though #5 is not exactly true....But yeah I'll hate a Guus Hiddink Chelsea much lesser than JM's Chelsea, that's for sure...


----------



## ico (May 30, 2009)

yea, but he still was not able to make Ballack win the heart of iinfi.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

Some extracts from Ancelotti's autobiography:

*www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/chelsea/article6390917.ece


----------



## iinfi (May 30, 2009)

i wonder why famous people write autobiographies or have some one write a biography .... later go n publish it.
publishers reject it or ask them to add some masala and they have to stoop so low that they make a complete idiot of themselves.
latest one is claude makelele.


----------



## Rahim (May 30, 2009)

^Money


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

Chelsea 0-1 Everton currently, Saha scored after just 26 seconds!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

1-1 DROGBAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## ico (May 30, 2009)

hmmm both the managers deserve to win the Cup for what they've done for their respective clubs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

Oooooh, crunching tackle by Essien!! Lucky to escape a yellow!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

1-1 at HT!

After the initial shock, we've dominated ze game!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

LAMPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARD!!!!!!! 2-1!!!!! SCREAMER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

Ashley Cole Man of the Match!  8)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

*CHELSEA FC: FA CUP WINNERS 2009*

YEAH BABY!!!   

*BLUE IS THE COLOUR!!!!!*


----------



## Cool Joe (May 30, 2009)

Woohoo!


----------



## Cool Joe (May 30, 2009)

Klaw: Blue can mean Everton too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 30, 2009)

Some FA cup trivia
Q: Why did Arsene Wenger of Arsenal start Abou Diaby instead of Arshavin in the semi?
A: Because he wanted the team to believe that they were good enough to beat ManU in the CL without him. 

IT FVCKIN HURTS


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/WinDvr2009-05-3021-37-14-52.jpg

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/WinDvr2009-05-3021-42-14-08.jpg

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/WinDvr2009-05-3021-42-10-76.jpg

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/WinDvr2009-05-3021-43-54-76.jpg

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/WinDvr2009-05-3021-44-55-32.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

STAND UP FOR FRANK LAMPAAARD!!

STAND UP FOR THE "REAL" SPECIAL ONE!!

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif


----------



## iinfi (May 30, 2009)

good good game .... refereeing standards poor again .....
final score sud v been 4-0 .... 
get the goal-line technology n the third-umpire atleast by 2010-11.
goal-line tech wud work as it does now ... (technology is in place n is hardly used except for some rookie competition 2 years back).
as far as the third umpire goes it sud be as it is done in Wimbledon. each team sud get incorrect 3 calls!! and an extra call for extra-time.

e.g. for the malouda goal which was disallowed, if Chelsea had challanged, it wud v been a correct call n Chelsea wud still have 3 challenges remaining.
had it been given a goal and had Everton challenged, it wud v been a wrong challenge and Everton wud v 2 challanges remaining.

ref sud also be given the option of going to the TV umpire if he was not sure of what happened.

this way there wont be too many stoppages in the play n quality of refereeing wud improve. third umpire stuff sud apply to penalty claims n offside.

wat say??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Klaw: Blue can mean Everton too



Nah, only 1 shade of blue matters to me!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

*@iinfi:* Yup, there neds to be AT LEAST some goal-line technology to decide whether the ball has crossed the line, And I think there are supposed to be trials for this in an upcoming competition. But challenging the decisions and TV replays will only slow down the game and make it a bit less engrossing. And most importantly, we'd miss out on the epic rants that follow when a team is cheated by a poor decision.

That would be "a f**king disgrace".


----------



## iinfi (May 30, 2009)

data read from the disk is more expensive that data read from the buffer cache.
similarly errors by the ref with on-field decisions leading to goals are more expensive than goal-line decisions.

jus 3 or even 2 incorrect calls for each team sud do wonders with the best team of the day going home smiling at the end of the day.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2009)

Didnt watch the match. But congrats to Guus Hiddink. He's a great manager and deserves a Cup glory like this one.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2009)

Finally, some silverware 
KTBFFH!! 
Dont go Guus.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2009)

*@iinfi:* The fine folk at FIFA are too stupid to realize this...


----------



## Cool Joe (May 31, 2009)

Like iinfi said, such tek p) needs to be implemented. It doesn't matter if the game slows down a bit, after all, even one wrong decision can cause a lot of loss to a club.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

*CAPELLO: UNITED MUST LEARN FROM TERRY*



> England boss Fabio Capello has urged his Manchester United players to follow the example of John Terry last season and return stronger from Champions League heartbreak.
> 
> Defeating Kazakhstan next weekend, then Andorra the following Wednesday, could help the likes of Rio Ferdinand and Wayne Rooney get over their Barca defeat.
> 
> ...



8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2009)

Arsenal FC first team 2009-10
*i43.tinypic.com/20qar76.jpg


----------



## Rahim (May 31, 2009)

Cnng*rats* to Chelsea


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

A small video of ze celebrations last night:

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...-SPECIAL-Guus-Roman-Saturday-night-fever.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2009)

I wouldn't click on zat


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

Andres Iniesta said:
			
		

> "To win all these titles at once is amazing. I wouldn't say it was easier than we thought against Manchester United – playing the reigning champions is never easy – but Chelsea in the game before was the most difficult, maybe the toughest of the campaign."



Yes, you're right, Andres.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 31, 2009)

Talk about adding insult to injury


----------



## Rahim (May 31, 2009)

^He is neing honest. CHelsea played a suffocating tactics against Barca and United played foolish tactoics


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I wouldn't click on zat


Same. 

<sarcasm> And yeah Stoke City was the toughest opponents this season... </sarcasm>


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2009)

I would love to see Barca away at Stoke city in the January rain


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I wouldn't click on zat





Liverpool_fan said:


> Same.



*www.belcommunications.net/orrrc/images/stories/smoothgallery/mcd_lovin_it__clr%5B1%5D.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/05/30/article-1189808-052657E3000005DC-362_224x153.jpg *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/05/31/article-1189808-052657D3000005DC-277_224x152.jpg *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/05/31/article-1189808-052657D7000005DC-877_224x154.jpg *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/05/31/article-1189808-05265817000005DC-699_224x152.jpg


----------



## red_devil (May 31, 2009)

^ you couldn't resist 

enjoy your victory


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

^


----------



## red_devil (May 31, 2009)

// offtopic : yahan ka BSNL broadband ka thread kahan gaya ?


----------



## red_devil (May 31, 2009)

found it  

some mod removed it from being a sticky


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

*HIDDINK AGREES NEW CHELSEA ROLE*



> Guus Hiddink has accepted an offer to become a* technical adviser* with Chelsea after stepping down as manager.
> 
> It was an emotional farewell for the 61-year-old but he has now indicated that he will continue to work with the club in a new capacity.
> 
> ...


YES YES YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## red_devil (May 31, 2009)

^ not a good idea... this might only tie the hands of the new manager... if the manager has to consult with hiddink for most things, it will only screw him up ...

hiddink with his godly status among the blue lot that will only be detrimental to the club, IMHO.


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

red_devil said:


> // offtopic : yahan ka BSNL broadband ka thread kahan gaya ?


Unstuck ho gaya...dhoondho....eggman k purane dost ne banaya tha...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ not a good idea... this might only tie the hands of the new manager... if the manager has to consult with hiddink for most things, it will only screw him up ...
> 
> hiddink with his godly status among the blue lot that will only be detrimental to the club, IMHO.



Naah, I think the new manager will be appointed after consultation with Hiddink himself. So the new guy would probably be aware of the whole scenario.


----------



## red_devil (May 31, 2009)

^ so you are basically going to have a puppet manager...


----------



## red_devil (May 31, 2009)

niaa guy said:
			
		

> Unstuck ho gaya...dhoondho....eggman k purane dost ne banaya tha...



haan haan mil gaya....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

^ Naah, Hiddink will be just a "technical" adviser, which is a LOT different from being director of football - the guy who normally disagrees with the manager. the manager will have a free rein.


----------



## red_devil (May 31, 2009)

^ toh phir technical manager karta kya hai ??? 

Roman ke paas itna zyada paisa hai to tumhe bana deta .. technical manager


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

^ Ab wo to time hi batayega ki technical advisor kya karta hai! 

Waise manager kaun hoga ye to ab tak nahi pata!!! The media seem to think it's Ancelotti, but Marcel Desailly said in a recent interview that all this is a smokescreen and the new guy is someone else.


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

Kuch nahi hai. Ye koi aise hi fancy si post hai.  

Abramovich ko bus kisi na kisi tareh se Hiddink ko Chel$ea k saath rakhna tha. Aur kuch nahi.

Waise bhi 6 mahine baad Chel$ea ka manager badalna hi hai.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

Ah, the bitterness...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2009)

Chelsea have unveiled Emmanuel Eboue as their new player manager.


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

^ hahahahah


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2009)

And Drogba the assistant manager. This is how he motivates his team, Drogba...
*i43.tinypic.com/14ui442.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2009)

With EBOUE,Drogba and the Toure bros. Ivory Coast should win the World cup easily.


----------



## abyss88 (May 31, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/05/30/article-1189808-052657E3000005DC-362_224x153.jpg *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/05/31/article-1189808-052657D3000005DC-277_224x152.jpg *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/05/31/article-1189808-052657D7000005DC-877_224x154.jpg *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/05/31/article-1189808-05265817000005DC-699_224x152.jpg



wow....i could use a cigar myself...its been a long time since i smoked one...nothing like a celebration cigar on "no tobacco day"!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)




----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

hahaha....

A blog of a ManUre fan just living 150m away from my house - *www.manutdred.co.nr/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

^ Too many ".... " in his posts. 

WTF!!! IS THE BLOG OWNER WHO I THINK IT IS???


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

^ naah. Vaibhavtek toh 'City of Joy' mein rehta hai...

The funny thing is, he got a Chel$ea shirt 3 years back if I can recall correctly, and he supported Arsenal for more than 70% of the last season......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

^ LOL!!


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

hahahaha....and when I had last checked a month back, he had Fabregas' jersey as his avatar in his hi5 profile....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

^LMAO!!!!    

Man I wish I could save up enough money to buy a Chelsea shirt in the near future...


----------



## ico (May 31, 2009)

You can wear it in Urban Terror.  I'm thinking of modifying the textures.

Atleast I can add the crest.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

^ Hmm.... I think I'll try it someday!


----------



## abyss88 (May 31, 2009)

talking about shirts, my dad's friend is in paris...he is gonna bring me two barca shirts..
one with messi at the back and one with iniesta!!..now i'm gonna burn the living hell out of the guys wearing manure and mad-rid shirts at my college


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

ANCELOTTI WILL LEAVE MILAN THIS SUMMER

However he has NOT found a new club yet. I just hope it's Madrid and not us.


----------



## Rahim (May 31, 2009)

^Why? Is he not goof anouth for Chelsea? ROnaldinho or Kaka might follow him.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

^ I'd prefer a former Blue, like Di Matteo or Zola or Clarke or maybe even someone younger who would be given the time to build a team.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2009)

*Perez - Ronaldo Essential for Madrid's Image*



> "When Beckham arrived, our sponsors significantly raised their payments to us and we rescued the finances of the club. What happened in the last few years is that the club did not reinvest in the type of players to continue with that model. I want to put that right. If Cristiano Ronaldo comes in, we would have a Nike-endorsed player putting on an adidas shirt every week."



Tie up your galacticos!! Perez is coming!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 1, 2009)

> we would have a Nike-endorsed player putting on an adidas shirt every week


honestly, thats the best line i've heard in recent times

and its same as messi, who is an adidas endorsed player and wears a nike shirt every week..

but thank God that they are not playing in west indies ..imagine, a player like brian lara stopped from playing cricket because he endorsed "cable and wireless" when the official sponsors were "digicel"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2009)

Paolo Maldini's career in pictures:

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/8066004.stm

BTW, Luis Figo has also retired. So has Pavel Nedved.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 1, 2009)

I used to enjoy watching Figo


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> BTW, Luis Figo has also retired.


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Traitors To The Cause*

*www.soccerphile.com/soccerphile/players/traitors.html


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 1, 2009)

I dont have a good feeling about Ancelotti 
How about Rijkaard? or Van Basten? or even Zola? (though I doubt West Ham would release him  )
Even Ray Wilkins would do I think


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ naah. Vaibhavtek toh 'City of Joy' mein rehta hai...
> 
> The funny thing is, he got a Chel$ea shirt 3 years back if I can recall correctly, and he supported Arsenal for more than 70% of the last season......





ico said:


> hahahaha....and when I had last checked a month back, he had Fabregas' jersey as his avatar in his hi5 profile....


another reason to love Vaibhavtek
Vaibhavtek+Emmanuel Eboue=Ultimate pwnage


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 1, 2009)

hahahahaha


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 1, 2009)

red_devil said:


> my transfer wish list for united
> 
> OUT -
> 
> ...


 
^^^+1. And I would like to add an attacking midfielder, whether Ronaldo leaves or do not leave.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 1, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> another reason to love Vaibhavtek
> Vaibhavtek+Emmanuel Eboue=Ultimate pwnage


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2009)

Ancelotti named Chelsea boss
Blues confirm appointment of Italian coach

I am surprised no Chelsea fan posted this news  Shame on you Klaw


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2009)

Only a matter of time before Chelsea come after Adebayor.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2009)

Woot!! Ancelotti is our new boss!!

I was playing PES, when I refreshed the news page I found it!!


----------



## hullap (Jun 1, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> another reason to love Vaibhavtek
> Vaibhavtek+Emmanuel Eboue=Ultimate pwnage


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2009)

Official Announcement:

*www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~1678053,00.html


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 1, 2009)

Yippee. Woohoo. Ancelotti is here 
I've got a wierd feeling about this, just like when Scolari was appointed as Chelsea manager.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2009)

^ Same here. Let's hope both of us are wrong...


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> another reason to love Vaibhavtek
> Vaibhavtek+Emmanuel Eboue=Ultimate pwnage


हाहाहाहा


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 1, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Same here. Let's hope both of us are wrong...


I'm saying this because:
1) No experience outside Italy
2) Like Scolari, doesn't change game plan no matter what the circumstances (you know what happened against Pool in CL final)
3) He might spend big on players we might not need 
4) My heart/mind are having a "butterfly in stomach" feeling about this


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

^ err, don't think/worry too much. If he fails to deliver, Abram will get you a new manager by January.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2009)

^ But his Milan side also hammered ManU 3-0 at the San Siro. And he has won the CL twice as manager, twice as player. Scolari flopped because he had been into international management for too long, could not adjust to club management in England.

We'll see what the team looks like when we take on ManU in the Community Shield!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2009)

In more news:

*SUNDERLAND AGREE COMPENSATION PACKAGE FOR STEVE BRUCE *

Another new manager!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2009)

^There wont be any rush to buy players. Chelsea has matured a lot. Need some 24 year olds for cover and Drogba will stay, no doubt. If Chelsea wanted to sell him then he would have left after his red card in CL final last season.
I hope Ancelloti bring Ronaldinho with him. Love to see this geniuos in BPL.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Ancelotti named Chelsea boss
> Blues confirm appointment of Italian coach
> 
> I am surprised no Chelsea fan posted this news  Shame on you Klaw


 
Ya, shame on you Klaw..


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2009)

^Besharam hai woh  just like Ashley Cole


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2009)

^ Abe bas bhi karo!! Bola na khel raha tha, news check nahi kar paya us time!!


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I hope Ancelloti bring Ronaldinho with him. Love to see this geniuos in BPL.





a_rahim said:


> Thank God this award wasnt given to undeserving Ronaldinho/Kaka as it was a couple seasons ago.


"Being a hypocrite is the best thing in the world" -


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2009)

NO RONALDINHO!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ancelotti's interview in ENGLISH:

*www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNewsVideo/0,,10268~1678110,00.html

Apparently he CAN speak English, though not as fluently.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 1, 2009)

Carlos Ancelotti and Guus Hiddink! I always confuse to recognize the two of them.

Here's Ancelotti:

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2008/06/03/CarloAncelottiNewPressGetty1.jpg

And here's Hiddink!

*www.worldcupblog.org/files/2008/02/hiddink.jpg

Looks almost same.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 1, 2009)

^

Let's hope the similarities dont end there


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2009)

ico said:


> "Being a hypocrite is the best thing in the world" -



What to say about your pea-sized brain!!!!!! When Ronaldinho got the award, i dont remeber whether it was the 2nd/3rd time, he never performed consistently throughout the season.  Remember Michael Owen got the European Best Player Award for not doing anything. Reputation precedes the performance of a player. As we see Ronaldo being touted as the 2nd Best Player behind Messi. What they fail to realise that Iniesta is the 2nd Best Player in The World  But media will hype the already-won-players.

Just look at Giggs getting the award  He must be thinking,"Saala jawaani menin toh nahiin mila, budhape mein dekar mujhe sharminda kar rahe hain" 

"Being a hypocrite is the best thing in the world" is your mantra and Wengers', isnt it?

-------------------------------------------------
Doyou doubt the brilliance of Ronaldinho? Just bcoz he doesnt get those awards anymore,his skills have all but vanished? Just look at how many International awards Lampard got? That doesnt diminish his class and performance for Chelsea.
Ronaldinho is a very sensitive player and lost his way when Barca supporters went against him despite him being the catalyst in what Barcelona is today. Just ask Eto'o. Bloody arrogant supporters :angry: In Milan he was never given the responsibility and Kaka used to be the focal point of all good things in Milan. Ronaldinho would definitely move out and I hope he comes to BPL.
How about getting him to United as a replacement for Ronaldo? I dont see any big player who can take Ronaldo's position. Name a few plz. Ribey? Not sure about him as Munich lost their way this season.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> What to say about your pea-sized brain!!!!!! When Ronaldinho got the award, i dont remeber whether it was the 2nd/3rd time, he never performed consistently throughout the season. Remember Michael Owen got the European Best Player Award for not doing anything. Reputation precedes the performance of a player. As we see Ronaldo being touted as the 2nd Best Player behind Messi. What they fail to realise that Iniesta is the 2nd Best Player in The World  But media will hype the already-won-players.
> 
> Just look at Giggs getting the award  He must be thinking,"Saala jawaani menin toh nahiin mila, budhape mein dekar mujhe sharminda kar rahe hain"
> 
> "Being a hypocrite is the best thing in the world" is your mantra and Wengers', isnt it?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2009)

digitized said:


> Carlos Ancelotti and Guus Hiddink! I always confuse to recognize the two of them.
> 
> Here's Ancelotti:
> 
> ...


I have got mistaken a few times too. 

But 3 year deal for a Chelsea MANAGER? LOL 
Wonder how much compensation money Chelsea have to shell out.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2009)

COme on there is a difference. One uses right hand while other used left hand for instructions


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> As we see Ronaldo being touted as the 2nd Best Player behind Messi. What they fail to realise that* Iniesta is the 2nd Best Playe*r in The World


Xavi for me.


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> What to say about your pea-sized brain!!!!!!





a_rahim said:


> "Being a hypocrite is the best thing in the world" is *your *mantra and Wengers', isnt it?


lol, I didn't have to get 'personal' to prove my point.  



a_rahim said:


> When Ronaldinho got the award, i dont remeber whether it was the 2nd time, he never performed consistently throughout the season.


 He perhaps had more goals when he had won the 2nd time, IIRC.  But yea, Henry deserved once. I had said this earlier too.

On a second note, I was labelled as a 'hypocrite' a few months before, when I had indirectly acknowledged C. Ronaldo of having some skills. One guy claimed (rahim) claimed that, "new hypocrites (directed at me) have come who ealrier used to say that C. Ronaldo doesn't have any skills"...The funny thing was, until that day, I had used the word "Ronaldo" less than 6 times in all of my posts. 

lol, you had also said that Ronaldinho used to kiss the ground very easily...


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Doyou doubt the brilliance of Ronaldinho? Just bcoz he doesnt get those awards anymore,his skills have all but vanished? Just look at how many International awards Lampard got? That doesnt diminish his class and performance for Chelsea.
> Ronaldinho is a very sensitive player and lost his way when Barca supporters went against him despite him being the catalyst in what Barcelona is today. Just ask Eto'o. Bloody arrogant supporters :angry: In Milan he was never given the responsibility and Kaka used to be the focal point of all good things in Milan. Ronaldinho would definitely move out and I hope he comes to BPL.
> How about getting him to United as a replacement for Ronaldo? I dont see any big player who can take Ronaldo's position. Name a few plz. Ribey? Not sure about him as Munich lost their way this season.


Ronaldinho is my favourite player of all time. 

He deserved the award both the times and thats what I said.  Though as an Arsenal supporter, I would have also liked to see Henry winning in 2003 & 2004.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2009)

ico said:


> lol, you had also said that Ronaldinho used to kiss the ground very easily...


Doesnt he? It gets a little embarrasing since he does it all the time. Just like Harbhajan started bowling 'doosra' as his regular off-breaks 
Whats the harm in being honest


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess I was the last person to realize that Ancelotti was our new manager. I was sleeping until now.

I get reminded of Scolari for some reason. Maybe it's because Ancelotti can't speak proper English. At least we have Hiddink as our technical advisor.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2009)

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

~snipped~


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 1, 2009)

^^^For what?


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

err wrong tab.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 1, 2009)

ronladinho is a magician, and "alien"...in fact i wish he joins BPL hopefully liverpool  (or aresenal)...i'd love to see him against the "so called" best defences in club football..another reason is that espn doesnt show serie A...and i dont get neo on dish tv


----------



## iinfi (Jun 1, 2009)

Platini a colossal idiot 


> The trial will see two extra assistant referees officiate by standing behind the goals and communicating by headset.
> blah ...blah ...blah ...*
> The idea is credited to Uefa president Michel Platini, who opposes goal-line technology and wants to retain a human element in decision-making.  *
> blah ...blah ...blah ...


what will the 2 donkeys standing behind the goal do in goal line decisions and penalty claims ..... dumb-witted s*****


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2009)

^^Talk about an overreaction 
It is not implemented yet.

and this season's CL is over


----------



## iinfi (Jun 1, 2009)

over-reaction?? balls....
CL?? whoz talking abt CL?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't think that idea alone can generate that much hate


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 1, 2009)

It should help with penalty claims, but I'm not sure about the goal line part.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I don't think that idea alone can generate that much hate



*cough* Chelsea *cough*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2009)

*goal.com/en/news/9/england/2009/05/31/1297761/xabi-alonso-would-be-great-at-arsenal-cesc-fabregas

Dream on Cesc...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pellegrini to be the new Real Madrid manager!*



> Villarreal general manager Jose Manuel Llaneza has claimed an agreement is in place for Manuel Pellegrini to go to Real Madrid.
> 
> "It is logical that between two clubs that maintain good relations a deal was going to be closed," Llaneza is quoted as saying by AS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Top 10 Football Lookalikes!*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *goal.com/en/news/9/england/2009/05/31/1297761/xabi-alonso-would-be-great-at-arsenal-cesc-fabregas
> 
> Dream on Cesc...


IMO the bigger threat to liverpool is Real Madrid.We will either buy no one or go for a hard ball winner/DM like Cana
However,Ill take both


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2009)

yea, Cana ftw.

Best comment on his YouTube video, "He makes Roy Keane look like Jose Antonio Reyes"....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2009)

*habs.theoffside.com/files/2009/04/cana-nasri1.jpg
Cana and Nasri.
We should really get him to save our midfield's arse.There is only so much EBOUE can do.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 2, 2009)

goal.garbage.com does not know anything.......they put eto'o at around 60-70mn$ last year......btw i would like to see robben @ man city..instead of going for big name flops, city should buy players that would match the skills of their opponents


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Adebayor, Eboue & Gallas Heading For Arsenal Exit Doors - Report*

*goal.com/en/news/11/transfer-zone/...-gallas-heading-for-arsenal-exit-doors-report

but hey..its goal.garbage


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Barcelona To Bid €45 Million For Cesc Fabregas - Report*

*goal.com/en/news/9/england/2009/05/31/1296426/barcelona-to-bid-45-million-for-cesc-fabregas-report

WHERE WILL WE PLAY HIM...YOU BLOODY GOAL.GARBAGE ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol it has been the usual end of season crap for 4 years.Barca/Madrid after Fabregas while he keeps denying the interests all the time.

Adebayor and Gallas may really leave this summer.EBOUE has to stay though,he is the best squad player in the world.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 2, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> *Barcelona To Bid €45 Million For Cesc Fabregas - Report*
> 
> *goal.com/en/news/9/england/2009/05/31/1296426/barcelona-to-bid-45-million-for-cesc-fabregas-report
> 
> WHERE WILL WE PLAY HIM...YOU BLOODY GOAL.GARBAGE ?



Can play 4-3-3 with Xavi-Fabregas-Iniesta in midfield...?


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 2, 2009)

i wouldnt leave yaya toure out with our "not so strong" defence...i would like to see ribery and his bayern team mate philip lahm at barcelona


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2009)

digitized said:


> Can play 4-3-3 with Xavi-Fabregas-Iniesta in midfield...?


Will get r***d like Denilson-Cesc-Walcott by physical teams .Xavi and Fabregas are very similar too.
Sometimes Wenger seems to be trying for a Barca 4-3-3 formation with
------ Nasri-----Song/Denilson/Diaby-----Cesc
-----Walcott-----RVP(ade in CL)-----Arshavin(Robin in CL)

The problem is that Yaya Toure position is occupied by lightweight kids not suited to the role (song will come through hopefully) and the static movement which effictively makes it an inefficient 4-5-1 with a lightweight midfield.

I would rather have us play classic invincibles 4-4-2 

--Rosicky---Fabregas---Hard ass DM---Arshavin
 ----------------RVP
---------------   Eduardo


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2009)

*Liverpool's Debt Doubles*


			
				Goal.com said:
			
		

> The club have announced pre-tax profits, but owe even more money to creditors than they did last year...
> 
> Liverpool's balance sheets at the end of a season where they came close to ending a 19-year drought of league titles make interesting reading, according to The Liverpool Echo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 2, 2009)

Perez has appointed Zidane as his player adviser. He will make a dream team for sure. Madrid has been shoddy with players like Marcelo, Torres,etc. Ronaldo & Alonso are sure shots to join them this summer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2009)

Pellegrini is not your typical dream team building manager.He will require time to build a good team which is the last thing Madrid can give.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 2, 2009)

^Perez is the Baap of Roman  in terms of choosing and moulding a dream team and who cares about Manager anyway?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Gareth "I want Champions League" Barry Signs For Manchester City*



> Manchester City have signed Aston Villa midfielder Gareth Barry in a £12m deal.
> 
> The 28-year-old is Manchester City's first summer signing, and has penned a five-year deal at the City of Manchester Stadium.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2009)

Seriously


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2009)

WTF just 12m!We missed out on a very good deal there.And Alonso deal is impossible now.

Eboue is pissed he won't be getting his new CM partner
*www.oleole.com/media/main/images/blogs/images/group1/subgrp31/blogimg_1652_6107-20080813101507796346.jpg


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2009)

hmm, so will Arsene get Cana now? 

If he doesn't, I'll be frustrated.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 3, 2009)

Pool and Arsenal were just about to start the bidding, when ManC spoilt the party 
EDIT:
Reports coming in that Perez and AC Milan have agreed on 65 M deal on Kaka


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2009)

^ I was just about to post that!! KAKA TO MADRID!!

*www.goal.com/en/news/12/spain/2009...-real-madrid-agree-kaka-transfer-says-spanish


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 3, 2009)

kaka and milan must be crazy to accept only 65mn euros when they were getting an insanely high amount from man city..it just doesnt make sense


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 3, 2009)

I Will Give Real Mad-rid A New Identity - Manuel Pellegrini
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

hahaha what about C. Ronalgo?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 3, 2009)

ico said:


> hahaha what about C. Ronalgo?


No idea till now dude, seems to be keeping his cards close to himself


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2009)

Some sources say that Chelsea hav lodged a last-minute bid for kaka, hence the announcement of his signing for Madrid has been delayed. Utter bullsh1t.

And Galliani has said that he is in madrid ONLY for a dinner hosted by Madrid president Florentino Perez.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2009)

Does Adebayor count as a potential galacticos player?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2009)

*www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/arti...oes-summer-chic-pink-flower-matching-cap.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Chelsea sign Sturridge?*



> England Under 20 striker Sturridge has become the first signing of the new regime on a free after City refused to meet his £55,000-aweek wage demands. He made 16 Premier League appearances last season and scored four goals but Chelsea sporting director Frank Arnesen has been after him for three years.



:S


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Zhirkov - No Approach from Chelsea*



> Russia international Yuri Zhirkov has denied reports that he has agreed to join Chelsea this summer.
> "I honestly know as much about it as everyone else," he told Sport Express ahead of Russia's impending 2010 World Cup qualifier against Finland.
> 
> "I read the papers, listen to the radio and I am genuinely surprised, given that no actual offer from Chelsea exists."



There you go, tabloid trash strikes again!


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/06/02/article-1189719-052B405B000005DC-573_468x522.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2009)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/06/02/article-1189719-052B3CE5000005DC-179_468x700.jpg

Maria Sharapova would be proud!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 3, 2009)

^^^ photoshopped or what?

Here are some transfer speculations from the official MUFC website:





manutd.com said:


> Transfer rumours: JuneThe summer's here, and with no international tournament this year that means one thing: transfer gossip overdrive.
> 
> The Telegraph kicks off June saying United will stump up the cash to sign out-of-contract Carlos Tevez. Oh no they won't, say the Mirror; City are willing to pay £30m to secure the Argentine's signature. If that's the case, the Sunday People reckon a £15m move for Real Madrid's Dutch front man (no, not that one) Klaas-Jan Huntelaar is on the cards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2009)

^ Nope, it's 100% original! 

I just completed another wallpaper - Frank Lampard. Check it out:

*www.abhi247.com/2009/06/03/wallpaper-frank-lampard-chelsea-ii/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2009)

Manutd.com posts transfer rumors 
Oh well


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2009)

ico said:


> *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/06/02/article-1189719-052B405B000005DC-573_468x522.jpg



Talk about being Metro-Sexual 

Good wally Klaw.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2009)

^ Thanks!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Gareth "I want Champions League" Barry Signs For Manchester City*


LOL!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 3, 2009)

Kaka signs for Real Madrid. WTF!!

MADRID: Brazilian playmaker Kaka has signed for Real Madrid
from AC Milan in a 65-million-euro deal, Spanish radio station Cadena Ser reported on Tuesday.

Newly-installed Real president Florentino Perez sealed the deal with vice-president Adriano Galliani and Bosco Leite, father and agent of the 2007 world and European player of the year, Cadena Ser said. 

Kaka, currently in Brazil with the national team ahead of a World Cup qualifier against Uruguay, will sign up for five years and a salary worth nine million euros a year, it added.

*sports.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Kaka-signs-for-Real-Madrid-Spanish-radio/articleshow/4610670.cms


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Not a confirmation in my book...


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 3, 2009)

I really didn't expect GB to sign for City


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 3, 2009)

lol check out this comic strip- *www.studs-up.com/comics/2009-06-03.jpg


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

wtf? Barry 100,000 pounds a week @ Citeh.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm surprised, even he's turned out to be a sucker for money.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2009)

Blues break bank for Benitez 
For a moment I thought Chelsea has signed Benitez as the 2nd coach  What a misleading headline.

Kaka wont join Madrid  Ronaldo would  Its all hogwash and Spanish media needs some thing after the appoinment of Perez so every big player would be *presented in a few days/houirs at Madrid*


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2009)

Steve Bruce is the new Sunderland boss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2009)

Holy sh1t.I am subscribing to this guy
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d7XnwzqzQU&feature=channel_page


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2009)

Chelsea Make New Bid of £73.5 Million For AC Milan's Kaka - Report
*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...ake-new-bid-of-735-million-for-ac-milans-kaka

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

Though I guess this is a usual media BS.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 3, 2009)

That's pure gibberish.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 
But entertaining.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2009)

AFC coming out to kick some Arse
*www.spox.com/de/sport/fussball/international/england/0801/bilder/514er/tony-adams-514.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2009)

Today Kaka, tomorrow Pato, then Aguero and next is Benzema. 

*Carvalho looking to leave Chelsea*



> "First they have to reach an agreement with the club and then talk to me, but I am available for whoever wants me the most," Carvalho said.
> 
> "It has been the worst year of my life, with injury after injury."
> 
> "I want to be where I feel good. It's obvious that it's hard now to respond to these questions because I had four fantastic years at Chelsea and this last year hasn't been good at all."



Aw man, injuries had ruined his season. Now he wants to start afresh...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2009)

*CHELSEA STATEMENT ON KAKA*



> Chelsea Football Club has issued the following statement in response to reports that we have made a world record transfer offer for Kaka.
> 
> 'We have never made an offer to AC Milan for Kaka and therefore not one at this extraordinary level. As a consequence we have not discussed a salary with the player either. Any reports to the contrary are totally untrue.'


Take that you tabloid twunts!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2009)

EBOUE-My future at Arsenal is not clear


> Emmanuel Eboue has admitted his future at Arsenal is unclear and claims 'many clubs' are interested in his services.
> 
> The Ivorian wing-back has endured a tough campaign with the Gunners and in the winter transfer window he was linked with a move to Italy.
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## red_devil (Jun 4, 2009)

^ get some fans to go E-booooooo-ue and you can still have him at the club.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2009)

Rumors of AC MIlan making a 15m bid for Ade.
AC can fvck off then,even Diaby costs more than that in post Abram transfer market.

Not so rumor-like is this 


> ARSENAL boss Arsene Wenger was last night on the verge of sealing a £10million  deal for Ajax star Thomas Vermaelen.
> 
> The 21-cap Belgium centre-half, 23, is considered one of the top defenders in  the Dutch Eredivisie.
> And SunSport understands Gunners chiefs were trying to thrash out a deal with  Ajax general manager Rik Van Der Boog.
> An Ajax insider said: "It's true. He's a very good player and could certainly  be a success at Arsenal."



We have been linked with him for quite some time.
I hope the_ understanding_ of sunsports is accurate in this case.


----------



## hullap (Jun 4, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *CHELSEA STATEMENT ON KAKA*
> 
> Take that you tabloid twunts!!


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 4, 2009)

'Don't go to Real, Kaka ... join us'

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2463856/Dont-go-to-Real-Kaka-join-us.html


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 4, 2009)

man city willing to pay 32mn pounds for tevez


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> 'Don't go to Real, Kaka ... join us'
> 
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2463856/Dont-go-to-Real-Kaka-join-us.html



The sh1tty Sun doesn't know when to give up.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2009/jun/03/championsleague-manchester-united/Brendan-Ashbrook-5130.jpg

*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2009/jun/03/championsleague-manchester-united/Ambrose-Heron-5456.jpg

*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2009/jun/03/championsleague-manchester-united/Thomas-Nycz-Losi-2-6743.jpg

*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2009/jun/03/championsleague-manchester-united/Thomas-Nycz-Losi-8019.jpg


> "This will never work," protests Thierry Henry. "Just shut up and smuggle me to Spain before Fergie sees me," replies Manchester's favourite Portugueeze



Some of the Guardian's gallery entries are brilliant!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

^ ^ ^

Awesome, man


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...pool-slap-40m-price-tag-on-real-madrid-target

Take that Madrid 

(yeah  I know this is more of media gibberish but hey good  )


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ If Madrid want Alonso, Madrid will get Alonso.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Only if he wishes to leave. 

And yeah they can pay 40 million pounds if they want him.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ I think he will want to leave, after the way he was treated last season by Benitez in his pursuit of Gareth Barry. Now that he has had a good season and Barry has gone elsewhere Benitez does not want to lose Alonso. 

And rest assured, if Alonso puts in a transfer request he won't go for more than 20 mio Pounds. Even Madrid won't pay over the odds for a wantaway player.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Yeah whatever. 
As of now I can't think of any replacement for him.  (think of Lampard leaving your side and you'll know how it feels)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Wait and watch.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

^ ^ ^
And you can Enjoy...


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Xabi Alonso Would Be Great At Arsenal - Cesc Fabregas*


another goal.garbage story!!

BTW i was watching BBC  earlier which said that chelsea is in secret talks with milan and are willing to pay upto 123mn pounds for kaka against mad-rid's 90mn..but results of the pursuit will be decleared on monday...plz monday come soon(not because i wanna know where kaka is going..but i'll be going on a week long vacation)!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Media bollox. Kaka is going to Real Madrid. The announcement will be made on Monday because the Brazilian Football Federation have refused Kaka the permission to fly to Madrid, since Brazil are preparing for a WC qualifier. Chelsea have already refuted the claims that we've bid for his services.

And Kaka will go for 60-70 mio Pounds, no more.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

Media lurves Chelsea buying expensive players..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ It's silly season! What did you expect?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

Real Chelsea sillyness (pun intended) ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

> Steven Gerrard is today crowned LFC Player of the Season for 2008-09 following a fans' poll on Liverpoolfc.tv.


Not to take anything away from StevieG, but I really feel Alonso deserved this crown. Stevie was great this season, but Xabi was AWESOME...
The fan sites get it more right I guess...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> *Xabi Alonso Would Be Great At Arsenal - Cesc Fabregas*
> 
> 
> another goal.garbage story!!


He actually said it.Doesn't mean we will be getting him though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

Katrina Kaif would look great with me. There, I've said it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 4, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Katrina Kaif would look great with me. There, I've said it.


 
Meh.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

*PEREZ: I WANT KAKA AND RONALDO*



> Real Madrid president Florentino Perez has revealed he will "work to bring Kaka and Cristiano Ronaldo" to the Bernabeu.
> Madrid are currently in negotiations to sign Kaka, while they have long been linked with a move for the Portugal international.
> There continues to be speculation that they already have a deal in place for Ronaldo and although Perez insists he knows nothing about any such contract, he admits the 24-year-old is one of his main targets this summer.



If there's one man who can do this, it's Perez.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 4, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He actually said it.Doesn't mean we will be getting him though.


thats why its goal.garbage...writing as if wenger is gonna pay 40mn with his eyes closed!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 4, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Katrina Kaif would look great with me. There, I've said it.



Keep a baseball bat to protect yourself from Sally Baba


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Thanks for ze warning!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 4, 2009)

^Aur ek Mazaa ki bottle bhi rakhana.....


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 4, 2009)

^why not slice..aam ke sath "kaam" bhi karega!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you for your suggestions, both of youz!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 4, 2009)

Koi Klaw ke backside mein laat maarr!!!!!!!! Jaago pyare subah ho gayi


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 4, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Keep a baseball bat to protect yourself from Sally Baba


 
When last heard from the tabloids, the Kat broke up with Sallu baba, so I think Klaw is safe..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

Maine to bas kaha tha, the way everyone is saying!! Tum logo ne tabloids ki tarah kaam kiya!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

It's official. Football channel becomes Katrina Kaif Channel


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

lol, I had seen Katrina Kaif with Vijay Mallya when we had DD vs RCB @ Feroz Shah Kotla. Thanx to my father, I was in the VIP zone.

She looks average IMHO.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 4, 2009)

Just look at Dipeeka without make-up and vomit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Or Kareena Kapoor anytime?


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

Rahim is taking this thread off-topic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Ewww!! You lot might have just ruined someone's lunch!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

I daresay Christiano Ronaldo looks the hottest of the babes mentioned here...


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

What about C. Ronaldo and Bipasha Basu?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

ico said:


> Rahim is taking this thread off-topic.





ico said:


> What about C. Ronaldo and Bipasha Basu?





> "Being a hypocrite is the best thing in the world"




(just kiddin'/trolling mate )


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ronaldo pwns all those babezzz!!!   

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/06/02/article-1189719-052B3CE5000005DC-179_468x700.jpg

I can already hear wolf-whistles!!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 4, 2009)

Mera to naashte ka time hai


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> (just kiddin'/trolling mate )


This is a FACKT - "Being a hypocrite is the best thing in the world"


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

On a serious note, the inflow of new ManUre fans has stopped since they lost to Barca.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

^ ^ ^
That was expected, my friend.


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

*Arsenal sign Ajax stopper*


			
				Sport.co.uk said:
			
		

> Sport.co.uk understands Arsenal have completed the signing of AFC Ajax centre back Thomas Vermaelen for a fee believed to be in the region of £10 million. According to sources inside the club, the deal for the Belgian international will be confirmed in the next 48 hours.
> 
> The 23-year-old moved to Ajax in 2004 from Antwerp outfit Germinal Beerschot and has since played 85 times for the Amsterdam giants as well as accumulating 21 caps for his country.
> 
> ...



Not true. I think, it's a made up news.

Wenger, Just get Lorik Cana!!!!!


----------



## hullap (Jun 4, 2009)

ico said:


> On a serious note, the inflow of new ManUre fans has stopped since they lost to Barca.



lol
and they all are turning to barca?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 4, 2009)

Honestly, Man Utd were owned by Barca.


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

The funny thing is...The real ICO is both a ManUre & Barca fan....


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## Rahim (Jun 4, 2009)

ico said:


> On a serious note, the inflow of new ManUre fans has stopped since they lost to Barca.


Honestly I dont see new influx of Arsenal fans either. The same old Arsenal_Gunners and Gagandeep flying their banners. Aise kaise chalega!! Not good for the club's finance 
Just tell me how any Barca fans posted here apart from a lone abbyss since lifting the CL trophy?  'Seriously'



Cool Joe said:


> Honestly, Man Utd were owned by Barca.


Honestly, Chelsea were owned by The Referee  
That goes to show Barcelona has more money than Chelsea


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Honestly I dont see new influx of Arsenal fans either. The same old Arsenal_Gunners and Gagandeep flying their banners. Aise kaise chalega!! Not good for the club's finance


err, you didn't understand what I was saying.

A handful of ManUre fans had come here before the UCL final and they never returned after it...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like the plastic melted away in the sweltering heat!


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

@Arsenal_Gunners

Do you have the backup of that NOTW thread which you had started? If yes, then I would like to add it in my collection.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 4, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Honestly, Chelsea were owned by The Referee


Oh please, don't remind me of that. 

Yeah, where are the ManYoo fans?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2009)

ico said:


> @Arsenal_Gunners
> 
> Do you have the backup of that NOTW thread which you had started? If yes, then I would like to add it in my collection.


No 
I never thought Vaibhavtek's agents may delete it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Honestly, Chelsea were owned by The Referee
> That goes to show Barcelona has more money than Chelsea


Same chelsea which 'requested' the referee not to show any yellows in the game against Liverpool?
Lol @ how Barcelona have made Manu and CFC fans love each other


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ You read too much tabloid trash.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2009)

CSKA London's antics are so obvious that you don't even need a tabloid to know whats up.

btw.
Bendtner pwns Imbrihamovic 


> Arsenal Striker Bendtner Hits Back At Ibrahimovic 'Junior Team' Claims
> The Dane thinks the Inter's striker's criticisms of the Gunners' transfer policy is way off the mark...
> 
> Nicklas Bendtner has hit back at Inter forward Zlatan Ibrahimovic's claims to feel sympathy for Arsenal fans, because of the thrifty transfer policy of Gunners' manager Arsène Wenger, with the Frenchman preferring to keep the club on a sound financial footing by investing in youth rather than big-name stars.
> ...


This was from goal.com



> Bendtner: Ibrahimovic is on the way down now and I'll be the world's best striker by 2012
> 
> Arsenal striker Nicklas Bendtner has warned Zlatan Ibrahimovic he intends to become the pin-up of Scandinavian football within three years - then become the best in the world.
> 
> ...


From dailymail 

Bendy will piss all over him in Sweden vs. Denmark game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Yeah, right, whatever, who cares about "Goners FC for the under-15s".


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll be the world's best striker by 2012??!!! 

Every football player has the right to be ambitious, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Big head, even bigger than Balotelli's!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 4, 2009)

Too bad he can't use it to score goals.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 4, 2009)

Bojan will be a better striker than Bendtner  when he will be 21 IMO


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

*@cool joe:* LOL!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2009)

Its obvious he is taking the piss out of Zlatan. 
However 15 goals for a 4th choice striker who mostly comes off the bench is a very good return.Even more when you have played most of your games with Eboue Denilson and Diaby in midfield.
I strongly believe that he will be 25 goals a season striker in 2010-11.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Yeah, right, whatever, who cares about "Goners FC for the under-15s".


13 titles 10 FA cups,three doubles,only side to go a season unbeaten in the modern era.
WHO ARE YA?WHO ARE YA?WHO ARE YA?


----------



## hullap (Jun 4, 2009)

@ico
why havent you given me those vaibhavtek links yet?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 13 titles 10 FA cups,three doubles,only side to go a season unbeaten in the modern era.
> WHO ARE YA?WHO ARE YA?WHO ARE YA?



Hyuk hyuk hyuk!!   

Ah, memories, memories!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2009)

Fahkts


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Maybe, but that smacks more of frustration than anything else. 

"We've won this and this and this so phear us!!"


----------



## red_devil (Jun 4, 2009)

lol .. looks like the gooners are taking a leaf of inspiration from Pool fans .... history.


we've done this, we've done that --- yeah 10 years ago my imaginary doggy could fly faster than rockets.... and that is a FACKT


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Maybe, but that smacks more of frustration than anything else.
> 
> "We've won this and this and this so phear us!!"


Since when did the celebration of the rich legacy of the club you love become "frustration"?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2009)

^ When it's done to put down another club who has been much more successful in recent years than the club you "love", which has had to endure 4 trophyless seasons and depend on a bunch of kids who will be big stars next year. Or the year after that. Or maybe 2 years from now. Oh, sod it.    

*@red_devil:* Couldn't agree more!


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

Bendtner (21) is still better than the 30m Berbatov.  He scored 15 goals compared to 14 of Berba.  haha, even the 30m Rooney has just scored more than 20 goals once.

Oh yea, Nick can score penalties too. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ When it's done to put down another club who has been much more successful in recent years than the club you "love", which has had to endure 4 trophyless seasons and depend on a bunch of kids who will be big stars next year. Or the year after that. Or maybe 2 years from now. Oh, sod it.


Just the defense needs to be rectified. Sure Chel$hit have been more successful than us in the recent years, but that doesn't change the fact that they are a $h!t club with a $h!t owner. And this is a FACKT.  

Worry about your debt - ManUre & Chel$h!t fans ......Infact we are also in debt, but that will be repaid when the properties @ Highbury sell. Recession. 

Infact the* kids *have scored as many goals as Chel$hit & ManUre did in the League.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2009)

Kop football ltd. post losses of 42m


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2009)

ico said:


> Just the defense needs to be rectified. Sure Chel$hit have been more successful than us in the recent years, but that doesn't change the fact that they are a $h!t club with a $h!t owner. And this is a FACKT.
> 
> Worry about your debt - ManUre & Chel$h!t fans ......Infact we are also in debt, but that will be repaid when the properties @ Highbury sell. Recession.
> 
> Infact the* kids *have scored as many goals as Chel$hit & ManUre did in the League.



Jog on, mate! Have fun in your fantasy world where Fendtner Bendtner is world-class and Ebooooooue is world player of the year! 

We are the famous CFC and we don't give a f*ck, whoever you may be!  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2009)

I saw Die Hard 4.0 on SiTar  Movies and was shocked to see Benitez's twin hacking US Defence Sites 

BTW *ico* can dream anything he wants.No problem. People have this tendency to shift the focus to others to hide their own problems. The point of Berabatov is true to some extent but Rooney's is NOT. Are you blind or color-blind like Klaw? He has been played as left sided winger, so how much goals do you expect him to score from that position?
You dont fail to amaze me.

As for Arsenal being safe and hunky-dory send some dreamy e-mails to Emirates inhabitants not to boo their own 'Class Players' and get frustrated with Wenger's adamance. Even even a die-hard supporter of Wenger like Arsenal_Gunners have begun to upset with The Professory. Way to go The World's Best Fans!!

What to say about Bentdener!! Thodi patiaala chadake use pant ki position ki khabar to  nahin rehti, World ka Best Striker Banega


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2009)

There is something called a cult hero .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> There is something called a cult hero .



Surely there are 2 spelling mistakes here!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> As for Arsenal being safe and hunky-dory send some dreamy e-mails to Emirates inhabitants not to boo their own 'Class Players' and get frustrated with Wenger's adamance. Even even a die-hard supporter of Wenger like Arsenal_Gunners have begun to upset with The Professory. Way to go The World's Best Fans!!


Did the club really sent emails asking supporters not to boo/get frustrated with AW? I don't remember zat incident.
You so conveniently ignored our tremendous away support and the huge show of support inside and outside the stadium for Wenger on the final day.

Don't forget AW is an employee of the club.Our loyalty is towards AFC first.Every employee of the club is open to criticism if he does not perform up to the expectations.Criticizing Wenger for some of his mistakes won't make anyone less of a supporter.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I saw Die Hard 4.0 on SiTar  Movies and was shocked to see Benitez's twin hacking US Defence Sites
> 
> BTW *ico* can dream anything he wants.No problem. People have this tendency to shift the focus to others to hide their own problems. The point of Berabatov is true to some extent but Rooney's is NOT. Are you blind or color-blind like Klaw? He has been played as left sided winger, so how much goals do you expect him to score from that position?
> You dont fail to amaze me.
> ...


 
^^+1...very well said.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 5, 2009)

^ lolz !!

i completely agree with rahim bhai there on Rooney. and niaa dude, bendtnar may be good but not good enough for a big 4 club [ the status if i may remind you, your club was on the brink of losing] 

Bendtnar is a pompey- fulham - man city kinda guy.. he'll make their first choice striker but being a fan of a club like Arsenal, if all you can come up for a potential 'world class' striker is bendtnar, then debt or not, you'll lose your CL spot very soon and we'll all hear you yell "niaaaa" yet again


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 5, 2009)

^^
True.
If it wasnt for Villa's sudden loss of form, Arsenal would have kissed their CL berth goodbye 
Bendtner is OK, not great, and it's insane to compare him to Rooney, considering that not only is Rooney a class act in whatever position he plays in, but also since Bendtner is still a kid. (I guess even I dont need to point out how many sitters he missed out on when the ball came to him in the death)

Sigh... it's funny how people try to wage a non-existent war


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> True.
> If it wasnt for Villa's sudden loss of form, Arsenal would have kissed their CL berth goodbye


Ya if it wasn't for Arsenal's poor start Manu would have kissed their title goodbye.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 5, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya if it wasn't for Arsenal's poor start Manu would have kissed their title goodbye.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2009)

People should not forget that Bendtner is a 4th choice striker behind Ade Persie Eduardo and even Walcott if he plays in the middle.No other team has a 4th striker capable of scoring 15 goals a season.(with a poor midfield behind him)
All I am saying is he has the _potential_ to be a big 4 striker.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2009)

digitized said:


>


What I meant to say there is that the table doesn't lie.We picked up form in the 2nd half of the season and finished TEN points above Villa.They were never going to last the whole season with their squad.
Anyway,you can make hypothetical stuff like "Hull would have been in Europe if not for their sudden loss of form" all day


----------



## red_devil (Jun 5, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> People should not forget that Bendtner is a 4th choice striker behind Ade Persie Eduardo and even Walcott if he plays in the middle.No other team has a 4th striker capable of scoring 15 goals a season.(with a poor midfield behind him)
> All I am saying is he has the _potential_ to be a big 4 striker.




well the point you are missing here is that none of Persie, Eduardo have been playing continuously. each has missed games which pretty much left Arsenal with just Adebayor and whenever he got injured or subbed or whatever, Bendtnar was the guy to replace or play along with him which pretty much makes Bendtnar the 2nd or 3rd choice. And you will agree that Walcott is no striker. he can only sprint with pace and nothing much more that is worthy of mention. he's pretty much a one trick pony, if i can call him that. He's only over hyped by the Brits who, if I were a brit, would even go ga ga over me as well ! 


and the underlined part is what I tried to suggest in my earlier post :

if you consider Bendtnar to be good enough or think he has the potential to make it as a striker in any of the Big 4 teams, i'm sorry but you could'nt be more wrong. He is not a big 4 material. He doesn't have it in him, IMHO.





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya if it wasn't for Arsenal's poor start Manu would have kissed their title goodbye.





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What I meant to say there is that the table doesn't lie.We picked up form in the 2nd half of the season and finished TEN points above Villa.They were never going to last the whole season with their squad.




and you so comfortably forgot the poor start United had. Pool and Chelsea were for most parts ahead of United, until things started to fall off for them.


again, the underlined portion is what I'm trying to say in the context of Arsenal:

if you lot rely on Bendtnar to be a top striker, then you can kiss your CL dreams good bye very very soon.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Did the club really sent emails asking supporters not to boo/get frustrated with AW? I don't remember zat incident.
> You so conveniently ignored our tremendous away support and the huge show of support inside and outside the stadium for Wenger on the final day.


I seriously hope Arsenal have another season like this and then we will see how many bhade-ke-tattuu banners lekar Stadium ke andar aur baahar dikhayii denge. Come on we have all seen empty stadium and dont tell me they went just bcoz some pau-bhaji walaa was selling tasty food outside the stadium  



digitized said:


> ^^+1...very well said.


well written bol 



red_devil said:


> i completely agree with rahim bhai there on Rooney. and niaa dude, bendtnar may be good but not good enough for a big 4 club [ the status if i may remind you, your club was on the brink of losing]
> 
> Bendtnar is a pompey- fulham - man city kinda guy.. he'll make their first choice striker but being a fan of a club like Arsenal, if all you can come up for a potential 'world class' striker is bendtnar, then debt or not, you'll lose your CL spot very soon and we'll all hear you yell "niaaaa" yet again


DOnt put a mirror in-front of Gunners for they will never confess that  some of their players are sub-standard (read average). If i start shouting that Wes Brown is world class and would walk into any team, then i would be dreaming. Whats wrong in honesty. A starnge but apt example is the whole family chooses a bride and a groom and with all their scrutinity and everything and *yet* most of the marrigaes break. Why?


thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> True.
> If it wasnt for Villa's sudden loss of form, Arsenal would have kissed their CL berth goodbye
> Bendtner is OK, not great, and it's insane to compare him to Rooney, considering that not only is Rooney a class act in whatever position he plays in, but also since Bendtner is still a kid. (I guess even I dont need to point out how many sitters he missed out on when the ball came to him in the death)
> ...


In my younger days we use to play cricket and when a toddler wanted to play with us, we use to relax the rules and give him/her 3 chancesLIVES if he/she gets out. You knwo what i use to call it? Doodoo  Baachchoo  Thats Bentnder!!!



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya if it wasn't for Arsenal's poor start Manu would have kissed their title goodbye.
> 
> People should not forget that Bendtner is a 4th choice striker behind Ade Persie Eduardo and even Walcott if he plays in the middle.No other team has a 4th striker capable of scoring 15 goals a season.(with a poor midfield behind him)
> 
> Anyway,you can make hypothetical stuff like "Hull would have been in Europe if not for their sudden loss of form" all day


Whom are you bluffing? None of us for sure.
4th Choice striker  You seems to distort the facts too much and garner synpathy for him. He has been playing regularly for his 15 goals and conversely, that means how poor are your 1st choice strikers


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2009)

Lads, stop arguing wid ze Goonerz over FACKTS because zey did not see ze incident and zey never will.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2009)

Hibernate.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 5, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya if it wasn't for Arsenal's poor start Manu would have kissed their title goodbye.


Hahaha yeah right 
It must be real hell inside zat head of yours, isn't it?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2009)

red_devil said:


> well the point you are missing here is that none of Persie, Eduardo have been playing continuously. each has missed games which pretty much left Arsenal with just Adebayor and whenever he got injured or subbed or whatever, Bendtnar was the guy to replace or play along with him which pretty much makes Bendtnar the 2nd or 3rd choice


You can't call him 2nd or 3rd choice striker unless any of the other strikers are sold and he moves up the order.
He was a 4th choice striker throughout the season and deserves praise for a very good return of 15 goals.

About Walcott,we will know that only when he gets his chance in the middle,which I believe will be the next season.He is getting his education and filling up for Rosicky at the same time by playing on the right.
Don't forget Henry was pretty ineffective on the wing as well.



red_devil said:


> if you consider Bendtnar to be good enough or think he has the potential to make it as a striker in any of the Big 4 teams, i'm sorry but you could'nt be more wrong. He is not a big 4 material. He doesn't have it in him, IMHO.


We will agree to disagree here then.



red_devil said:


> and you so comfortably forgot the poor start United had. Pool and Chelsea were for most parts ahead of United, until things started to fall off for them.


You didn't get me there.Saying Arsenal would have missed out on the CL spot had Villa not lost their form is as wrong as saying United would have lost their title had Arsenal not dropped points.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Hahaha yeah right
> It must be real hell inside zat head of yours, isn't it?


Just like " If it wasnt for Villa's sudden loss of form, Arsenal would have kissed their CL berth goodbye " is inside zat head of yours.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2009)

Your definition of 4th choice striker is flawed. On paper he might be but he played regularly and if he really is a 4th choice then he should have played on 3 games imo.
You cant drag this crap like a bubble-gum, so stop it.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 5, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Just like " If it wasnt for Villa's sudden loss of form, Arsenal would have kissed their CL berth goodbye " is inside zat head of yours.



Ask anybody here, I'm sure that after some scrutiny that even they would agree about this 

Seriously though, whats all this happening about 4th Strikers, Bendtner, kids and Ronolgo?
It looks like a goal.com comments section 

Bendtner is a good player, but it's way too early to call him capable of giving Rooney or Torres a run for their money, I think (if I remember correctly) Bendtner himself said that he needs more time on the pitch to improve his calmness necessary when "in the death". The sames the case with Ramsey, Walcott (Arsenal) Di Santo, Mancienne (Chelsea) or even Macheda, Welbeck (ManU). All of them, including Bendtner nees atleast 1-2 years to fully mature and become a great force to reckon with.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I seriously hope Arsenal have another season like this and then we will see how many bhade-ke-tattuu banners lekar Stadium ke andar aur baahar dikhayii denge. Come on we have all seen empty stadium and dont tell me they went just bcoz some pau-bhaji walaa was selling tasty food outside the stadium


ManU vs. Liverpool at OT.We got glimpse of how United fans will react if they go in a trophyless spell.
Game agaisnst Arsenal.Fans booed the decision of SAF,their manager for 23 years,to sub the mercenary Tevez.
United fans should be the last ones to say anything about the supporters of other teams.


> DOnt put a mirror in-front of Gunners for they will never confess that  some of their players are sub-standard (read average).
> Doodoo  Baachchoo  Thats Bentnder!!!


Diaby and Denilson are pretty average,even poor.I'll give you that
It was Zlatan who started the fight before their international.Bendy pissed all over the overrated wan*er.So good on him.



> Whom are you bluffing? None of us for sure.
> 4th Choice striker  You seems to distort the facts too much and garner synpathy for him. He has been playing regularly for his 15 goals and conversely, that means how poor are your 1st choice strikers


I explained this above.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 5, 2009)

*www.barcaforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=797&d=1244120744


El Mundo Deportivo(spanish newspaper) says that Frank Ribery is the no.1 transfer target of Barca. And in the CF role Barca's target in order of preference are Zlatan, Villa, Benzema and Forlan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Your definition of 4th choice striker is flawed. On paper he might be but he played regularly and if he really is a 4th choice then he should have played on 3 games imo.
> .


Isn't this the job of 4th choice striker?Providing cover for the injured?

let me explain the concept of squad depth to you
When we have 4 fit strikers,Bendtner is the 4th choice.
2 of them get injured.Bendy comes in and provides cover.Thus doing the job of 4th choice striker.
When they get fit again he is 4th choice again.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Maradona Set To Unleash Messi-Tevez-Aguero Trident On Colombia*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 5, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> *Maradona Set To Unleash Messi-Tevez-Aguero Trident On Colombia*


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 5, 2009)

Chelsea have made a €45 million bid for David Villa in an attempt to beat Real Madrid to the Valencia striker`s signature…

another rumour?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Yes.


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Jog on, mate! Have fun in your fantasy world where Fendtner Bendtner is world-class and Ebooooooue is world player of the year!


lol, when did I say that he is world-class? yea, I'll agree that he isn't a Big 4 material at the moment, but he's still 21 and can devlop into a good striker.



a_rahim said:


> BTW *ico* can dream anything he wants.No problem. People have this tendency to shift the focus to others to hide their own problems. The point of Berabatov is true to some extent but Rooney's is NOT. Are you blind or color-blind like Klaw? He has been played as left sided winger, so how much goals do you expect him to score from that position?
> You dont fail to amaze me.


What to say about your pea-sized brain!!!!!!

My point is, he is not a 30m pound player whether Sir Alex uses him upfront or not. I'll atleast expect a player who was bought @ such an enormous price to deliver 25 goals, atleast once. And he has never done this and AFAIK, he has spent good amount of time playing upfront in a couple of seasons, but then his winger gets more goals than him.



a_rahim said:


> As for Arsenal being safe and hunky-dory send some dreamy e-mails to Emirates inhabitants not to boo their own 'Class Players' and get frustrated with Wenger's adamance. Even even a die-hard supporter of Wenger like Arsenal_Gunners have begun to upset with The Professory.


Wenger has his hands tied. He can't just go out and spend like Fergie, Rafa & Chelsea do. Yea, he is a stubborn guy and he did make many silly/rubbish decisions in this season.

But then, still I praise him because he isn't a cheque-book manager and isn't making the financial condition of the club worse. Yet, he is able to keep Arsenal in the Top 4. I seriously doubt if any other manager can do this.

It is actually the board members who are unwilling to give money to Wenger. Moreover, Arsenal don't have any clear owner.

Boo-ing was a very disgustful act by those so-called fans.  But then Eboue has come back stronger.



a_rahim said:


> Way to go The World's Best Fans!!


We never called ourselves as the world's best fans.

On a second note, atleast I don't have to act like an unbiased fan when I very well know that I'm not one.



red_devil said:


> bendtnar may be good but not good enough for a big 4 club [ the status if i may remind you, your club was on the brink of losing]


Arrey, mai ne nahi kaha ki Bendtner bahut achcha khiladi hai. 



thewisecrab said:


> Bendtner is a good player, but it's way too early to call him capable of giving Rooney or Torres a run for their money, I think (if I remember correctly) Bendtner himself said that he needs more time on the pitch to improve his calmness necessary when "in the death". The sames the case with Ramsey, Walcott (Arsenal) Di Santo, Mancienne (Chelsea) or even Macheda, Welbeck (ManU). All of them, including Bendtner nees atleast 1-2 years to fully mature and become a great force to reckon with.


Completely agreed. 

*Edit:*
After using Opera, Firefox looks like $h!t....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 5, 2009)

Galatasaray appoint Rijkaard as coach.

*www.uefa.com/footballeurope/news/kind=2/newsid=836103.html


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

hmmm


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> let me explain the concept of squad depth to you|


Heck this crap runs through the fans too!! Every Arsenal fan thinks he is Arsene Wenger and everyone is a 12 year old toddler. Keep your explanaton bro for the kids.



> What to say about your pea-sized brain!!!!!!


|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||



> My point is, he is not a 30m pound player whether Sir Alex uses him upfront or not. I'll atleast expect a player who was bought @ such an enormous price to deliver 25 goals, atleast once. And he has never done this and AFAIK, he has spent good amount of time playing upfront in a couple of seasons, but then his winger gets more goals than him.


I too have watched the same telecast bro and to say he played up-front enough is a blatant exxageration.




> Wenger has his hands tied. He can't just go out and spend like Fergie, Rafa & Chelsea do. Yea, he is a stubborn guy and he did make many silly/rubbish decisions in this season.


Another rady-made backup reply. Sun sun ke kaan pak gaya hai. Kuch freshness lao apne excuses mein.





> After using Opera, Firefox looks like $h!t....


Opera has always kicked butts of other browsers


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Heck this crap runs through the fans too!! Every Arsenal fan thinks he is Arsene Wenger and everyone is a 12 year old toddler. Keep your explanaton bro for the kids.


Oh well.Then lets go back to discussing  Doodoo  Baachchoos and Prawn sandwich waalas outside OT  




a_rahim said:


> ico said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These is the facts which don't change.Sorry we can't post made-up bollocks everytime to entertain you mate.


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I too have watched the same telecast bro and to say he played up-front enough is a blatant exxageration.


What I've said is true. 

I'm still firm with what I've said, but for you, I'm putting in this way:

Fergie bought a player worth 30m pounds to transform him from a Striker into a Wide Second Striker and cut his supply of goals.....This makes the situation even more funnier for me. 



a_rahim said:


> Another rady-made backup reply. Sun sun ke kaan pak gaya hai. Kuch freshness lao apne excuses mein.


So, you want results at any cost?

Man Utd has over 700m pounds as debt - Source

Do you still want Fergie to spend?

We've got around 300m debt due to the construction of Emirates Stadium which will be easily repaid when the properties/apartments @ Highbury will start selling. Wenger is concentrating on youth at the moment, if they turn out to be good in a few years time, then it will be very good. But if they didn't, then in a few years time the apartments of Highbury Square will start selling and our debt will get repaid. Then we'll have $$$ and we can bring some quality in. Our club is a self-sustained business without any specific owner.

Short term successes are very easy to get. Wenger is aiming for the long term success which I support. I would rather have my club 5 years trophy-less and then winning things later, instead of winning trophies earlier and then crying later. 

Edit:

It is actually some of the board members/major shareholders who are not funding & encouraging Wenger to go out and buy. They are well aware of the debt. If Usmanov bids for the ownsership of the club (by buying more shares), then he may inject money into the club like Abramovich did.


a_rahim said:


> Opera has always kicked butts of other browsers


True.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2009)

^I dont care much about debt. Mera paisa to safe hai  These Clubs are raking serious money and all they want to show is debt.
I support a team, watch their matches, switch-off and go to sleep. Isse jyaada pareshani lene ki koi zarurat nahin hai. Life mein waise bhi kaafi tension hai, why to bother about which club is in debt? These clubs dont feed you or me.

Rooney has sacrificed himself for the team's cause 
Remember Wenger tries to play Eboue in CM!! He is a pny in that position but on-wide is a different matter.

No one have to dance too much to entertain me as i get it from other sources


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Football Sucks


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 5, 2009)

> Opera has always kicked butts of other browsers



i'm a firefox fan


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2009)

^Crazykiller sucks 
Edited.

@abyss: What i mean is Opera has always inovate while the rest copies 
IMO the gap between Opera & FF is narrowing with every release. FF is Good but Opera is Best.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Do not feed the troll!


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Crazykiller sucks


Thanks.
But what i think of Football is completely my Own View and I'm not trying to enforce my view upon you.

India is a democratic Country and I have the right to express my Views.
Don't underestimate my knowledge in Civics as i got 94 in S.St


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2466633/Zapata-Arsenal-want-me.html


			
				Cristian Zapata  said:
			
		

> "Juventus, Fiorentina, Milan, *Arsenal* and Villarreal have requested information about me.
> 
> "There are many teams that are keen to sign me but an official offer has not been made so far.
> 
> ...


Source:The Sun and various others.

And this


> Tony Adams has revealed to setanta.com that Arsenal are tracking an Italian defender as Arsene Wenger bids to banish his team's weakness at the back.
> 
> The former Gunners captain has been in the employ of Wenger since leaving his job as Portsmouth manager in February, with Adams acting as a scout for the Frenchman.
> 
> ...


Source:Setanta.com
First of all,as much as we love Tony,he is releasing too much info as a scout there and has been making a fool out of himself in the public throughout this week.(re. Celtic and Arsenal board interview)
However it is clear that we are looking for defenders in Italy.Zapata or Chiellini


----------



## hullap (Jun 5, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Football Sucks


*media.urbandictionary.com/image/large/attentionwhore-1451.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 5, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Thanks.
> But what i think of Football is completely my Own View and I'm not trying to enforce my view upon you.
> 
> India is a democratic Country and I have the right to express my Views.
> Don't underestimate my knowledge in Civics as i got 94 in S.St





Crazykiller said:


> Football Sucks


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif L *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif O *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif L
It's really funny how people think they "know everything" when they are just bookworm n00bs


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

Ask Vaibhavtek, he also says Crazykiller sucks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2009)

Vaibhavtek's word is final.
*utdblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/eboue.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 6, 2009)

iniesta out for 6-8 weeks due to a torn muscle in his right leg .

i think spain has a kickass midfield if iniesta and xavi play together..


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 6, 2009)

“The team played incredibly. People say we played like on PlayStation, like in the video games”.Marquez


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 6, 2009)

Joan Laporta completely ruled out the possibility of any of the major players leaving Barca by paying the escape clause in their contract. There won’t be a repeat of the Figo case: “We have players who are very committed to the team and we are working on improving some contracts. The fact that the team has achieved sporting success also helps the players feel happier here”.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2009)

New Russian kit
*arshavin.eu/images/get_img.php?id=4758&ext=jpg
Pwnage


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^I dont care much about debt. Mera paisa to safe hai  These Clubs are raking serious money and all they want to show is debt.
> I support a team, watch their matches, switch-off and go to sleep. Isse jyaada pareshani lene ki koi zarurat nahin hai. Life mein waise bhi kaafi tension hai, why to bother about which club is in debt? These clubs dont feed you or me.


Well, you don't have anything more to post/reply now.

What Wenger has done seems okay to me considering the board doesn't allow him to spend.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 6, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> New Russian kit
> *arshavin.eu/images/get_img.php?id=4758&ext=jpg
> Pwnage



if u notice,its also got a built in bra like chelsea's and it would have looked better with a hammer and sickle


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 6, 2009)

friendly results

Czech Republic    1-0    Malta
              Syria     6-0    Sierra Leone
            France    1-0     Turkey


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2009)

*i6.photobucket.com/albums/y231/calummckenna/ManCityHome0910copyofficial.png*i6.photobucket.com/albums/y231/calummckenna/ManCityThird0910copyofficial.png
*i42.tinypic.com/2vkjpqa.jpg
New Mancity kit is very good.Umbro has done well by going back to the old fashioned simple kits.
Everton on the other hand

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/1001/sahaacustom.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Jun 6, 2009)

Vale to have £1m players' budget


> Port Vale chairman Bill Bratt says his club will again spend over £1m on fees and players' salaries next term, one of the biggest budgets in League Two.
> 
> "It's not reduced from last season," Bratt told BBC Radio Stoke.
> 
> ...



amusing ... Premier League clubs wont get even a player's boot for 1 million


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 6, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> if u notice,its also got a built in bra like chelsea's and it would have looked better with a hammer and sickle



The Russia kit and the Chelsea kit are based on the same Adidas template. And take a look at Everton's kit if you want to see REAL undergarments.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 6, 2009)

> Well, you don't have anything more to post/reply now


You really have a __ sized brain. What i meant is ,say, Arsenal lost the final, that would not effect you personally. Same for the debt. Dont tell me you wont eat for a week. If you cant understand something, ask. OK.

@Off-topic: Did mom gave you a beating after your nude fiasco in TDF? 

Its a little 'heavy' for you.


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2009)

Offtopic: Nope.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 6, 2009)

^Look out man, next time you might see her standing behind you with a jhadoo


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 6, 2009)

good thing ,i've my pc in my room..with doors locked and no cleaning done for 6 months..i've a warning pasted on my door "enter this room at your own risk"..u can find roaches,spiders,ants in my room..my clean underwear, my dirty underwear,HEY WTF whose  underwear are these!!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 6, 2009)

^Quite true  Used to clean my pc yearly!!!! But its quite regular now.
But with closed doors, one dont clean but plague their mind online.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 6, 2009)

^


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2009)

err..I don't run into spam threads, but actually a bot had posted in a thread which I had subscribed. I was just reading that thread.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 6, 2009)

> FLORENTINO PEREZ has attempted to calm the growing tension between Real Madrid and Manchester United.
> 
> The Madrid president has infuriated the Old Trafford hierarchy after persistently claiming he wants to bring Cristiano Ronaldo to the Bernabeu.
> 
> ...




LOL 




> BARCELONA plan to cash in on Liverpool's money meltdown with a £20million swoop for Javier Mascherano.
> 
> 
> The Champions League winners have already sounded out the Argentina captain's advisors after SunSport revealed yesterday how the Kop club's accountants had reported a crippling loss of £42m and fears the company running the club "could not continue as a going concern".
> ...



lol++


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2009)

Ronaldo has still got it.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vInzKZAkvgY


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ronaldo has still got it.
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=vInzKZAkvgY


R9 forever! I know that Dunga will play him in the WC 2010.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2009)

Ya I hope so too.
Its a pity that he hasn't got a chance of winning it against EBOUE's ivory coast.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2009)

Kazakhstan 0 England 4
Bendtner vs. Zlatan starting in 10 mins


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 7, 2009)

Sweden 0-1 Denmark 
Ibra missed a sitter in the last minute to end with egg on his face


----------



## iinfi (Jun 7, 2009)

egg?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 7, 2009)

embarrassment after playing all the pre match mind games.

Btw. Cana is holding off Portugal all by himself.He will be a dream signing for us.


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2009)

lol @ ibra...xD

Denmark at the top of their group unbeaten and with only 1 draw. They're followed by Hungary.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 7, 2009)

ico said:


> lol @ ibra...xD
> 
> Denmark at the top of their group unbeaten and with only 1 draw. They're followed by Hungary.


w00t! for Denmark, how did Bendtner play?
Sweden are one aging side IMO, not surprising that they went down.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 7, 2009)

Bendy was ok.Denmark only attacked on counters,so he looked a bit isolated up top.It was all Sweden for the better part of 90 mins.
Sorenson had a brilliant penalty save for Denmark.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 7, 2009)

Australia have made it to WC2010.All 5 of the British sides have good chances as well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 7, 2009)

Raymond Domenech is a the most clueless international coach I have ever seen.
He included DIABY in the French squad 
This opportunity will mean more Arsenal starts for him because Wenger rates his French internationals very highly


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2009)

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/7613/6d989a38ebc25d027ba5aff.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 7, 2009)

^^


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 7, 2009)

Nick Bendtner is the other serious contender.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 8, 2009)

> President Joan Laporta has admitted offers have come in for the Cameroon  striker, 28, who scored in their Champions League final win over Manchester  United.
> City are known to be ready with a £25million bid but could face competition  from Jose Mourinho's Inter Milan.
> The hitman's agent Josep Maria Mesalles has confirmed the ex-Real Mallorca ace  would consider a move to the Premier League.
> But Laporta said: "Samu is a top-class player and there are offers for him. He  has given us everything, and I don't just mean his goals, but also his  attitude and character."


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 8, 2009)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00754/Terry_new_350x490_754435a.jpg

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00754/Ronaldo5_320x450_754347a.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 8, 2009)

^^
We'll see who be crying by the end of 09/10


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 8, 2009)

these feature in the sun's top 10 cry babies...the list also includes tiger woods(nick named as pussy cat)..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Nick Bendtner is the other serious contender.


Ashley 'mobile phone' Cole?
 
*Wenger agrees 10 million Vermaelen deal but Toure eyes exit*

Still unconfirmed but he better be a world beater for our precious 10 million 
Although Gallas is better than Toure atm. he has maximum 2 good top level seasons in him,so Kolo leaving will put us in the need for another CB.Then there is the all important DM issue too.
I would love Kolo to stay for he is a G00ner and he will provide excellent depth in the defence.
If wenger don't buy another CB and Kolo is sold our central defense will be
Vermaelen--Gallas with Dj Senderos and silvestre.Enough numbers but not enough quality.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2009)

Arsenal in contest with mega-rich Manchester City to sign £12m Bosnian hotshot striker Edin Dzeko
Possible replacement for Adebayor,and a good one too.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 8, 2009)

^^
I wonder what possessed Wenger to buy Silvestre. I mean, why would you want to replace your defensive line with someone who is not even 2nd choice for the same position in a top-notch team? 

Then again, I bet there was no other option for him too. 

What the status on Rosicky?

EDIT: How about someone like, say, Obafemi Martins as CF in place of Ade?

I'm expecting people to leave that club since their drop, so might be a good time to cash in.


----------



## appserver (Jun 8, 2009)

Guys,

My football knowledge is poor, so if you guys can enlighten me the current status of India in the world cup qualifiers?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2009)

Er.I guess India didn't even make it to WC qualifiers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> I wonder what possessed Wenger to buy Silvestre. I mean, why would you want to replace your defensive line with someone who is not even 2nd choice for the same position in a top-notch team?
> 
> Then again, I bet there was no other option for him too.
> ...


Sivestre would have made a decent 3rd choice LB behind Clichy and Gibbs but moving him to CB was criminal.Maybe Wenger was just taking the piss out of those calling for some "experience" 

Rosicky has begun training,he is expected to have a full pre season.Eduardo will be there too after a few minor surgeries to remove the screws.However it will be unrealistic to rely too much
on Rosicky after 18 months out.15-20 games for him will be a decent return.

Vela and Bendy are better than Martins already


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Barcelona Reject Andres Iniesta-Zlatan Ibrahimovic Swap Deal With Inter*


WTF were inter thinking..if the whole inter team was to play for barca for free,i would still not sell iniesta


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2009)

Dzeko's agent has clearly said that he won't be going to a small club like City which does not gaurantee him Champions League football. We look the favourites to sign him at the moment. I hope he doesn't fell for money liek Barry. 

Kolo will not go. He just wants to play games & not be on the bench, nothing else.

We are linked with Martins every window, but there is a big question mark on his actual age and he is not the tall target man which I'll prefer upfront. We don't play the long-ball type of football, so Wenger may get him, but I think this is highly unlikely. Although Martins has stated a number of times that he'll prefer Arsenal.

Rosicky has recovered and I think he'll be playing in a few of the pre-season games.

*Edit:*
I just want Wenger to sign Lorik Cana. He's a monster, seriously.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Milan To Replace Kaka With Arsenal Star Francesc Fabregas?... *


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2009)

Fabregas is not going anywhere.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2009)

Fabregas has stated 352323531232 times he is staying at Arsenal and he is taking responsibility of the club on his shoulders.
and that big font scared me only to see the "?" in the end


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 8, 2009)

PEP has initiated talks with Javier Mascherano , as he could get his first reinforcement of the season....which means that we'll be exchanging yaya with zlatan and paying some more bucks to them


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 8, 2009)

appserver said:


> Guys,
> 
> My football knowledge is poor, so if you guys can enlighten me the current status of India in the world cup qualifiers?


Poor lad, I guess you actually thought that we discuss about India here  (no offence)

India are currently ranked at 147th in world stage (AFAIK) with even Bangladesh at 144th 

India need to improve a lot to even think of participating in the WC qualifiers, let alone the WC 

Anyway @Gunners
Haha, right, Bendy will get better than Martins, I reckon he is better than him already 

On Chelsea front, Ribery has denied all reports of linking to the Blues and (according to Goal.com) doesnt want to play in EPL. Meanwhile, Glen Johnson is being pursued by Ancelotti (we dont need him IMO, we got many defenders in out line-up as it is). 

We need more cutting edge strikers as cover for Drogba, Anelka. Someone who wont mind sitting in the bench for most of the time, yet has the quality to perform when asked. Only Andriy Shevchenko fits the bill currently, but well, I needn't elaborate on that.


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2009)

abyss88 is our official reporter from now on.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2009)

Bah, silly season.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ico said:


> abyss88 is our official reporter from now on.



Arsenal_gunners is a better option than me...he has more "vishesh sutra" than i have

BTW kaka is close to mad-rid now say spanish paper marca.. the news was to be declared today..


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 8, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Bah, silly season.


+1
I dont know why this happens every year 
But thats futbol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> +1
> I dont know why this happens every year



Coz we're loaded!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 8, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Coz we're loaded!


I dont like it though.

When Chelsea won the PL twice, everybody claimed that it was only the big signings that won us


----------



## red_devil (Jun 8, 2009)

United to sign Valencia at 16m ?
.

i hope not !! he isn't united material. he could probably be used as a second choice whatever but most certainly not for 16m !! that is insane price for him.


----------



## appserver (Jun 8, 2009)

wisecrab dude I know that you guys are discussing about international club matches. 
I was just wondering how India is doing in this game as the world cup is nearing. 

Thanks for the information guys!


----------



## red_devil (Jun 8, 2009)

> I don't wanna be quoted on this, but...
> Chances of us signing Fabregas, Torres, and Messi are very good. I just got off the phone with David (Gill, for those of you who aren't on a first name basis with him) and he told me about our signings. Fabregas for 15 dollars, Torres for a Sony flatscreen TV and Messi for a sleeping baf. But then again, I'm hammered right onow so I mihgt be wrong.




   

read it on some other forum


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I dont like it though.
> 
> When Chelsea won the PL twice, everybody claimed that it was only the big signings that won us



And they will always say that. The media and newspapers are full of Arsenal, ManU and Pool fans. Chelsea were already a top-4 side when Roman bought the club. His investment enabled us to compete financially with the likes of ManU and resulted in us buying players who were previously out of our price range. The fact that we broke the ManU-Arse duopoly over the premier league still irks them. We know they hate us and always will. But we are the famous CFC and we don't give a f*ck.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2009)

For those who might have missed seeing Messi drunk:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPq9EUPHRfY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## red_devil (Jun 8, 2009)

^ lol ... you forgot "our history" boys


----------



## red_devil (Jun 8, 2009)

hey Kl@w, is our abyss with Messi in that video ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2009)

^ Dunno, could be under Messi's cap!


----------



## red_devil (Jun 8, 2009)

^ or in his pocket perhaps


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2009)

^ Let's ask abyss!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 8, 2009)

appserver said:


> wisecrab dude I know that you guys are discussing about international club matches.
> I was just wondering how India is doing in this game as the world cup is nearing.
> 
> Thanks for the information guys!


No problem mate  (I meant no offence in the previous post)



Kl@w-24 said:


> And they will always say that. The media and newspapers are full of Arsenal, ManU and Pool fans. Chelsea were already a top-4 side when Roman bought the club. His investment enabled us to compete financially with the likes of ManU and resulted in us buying players who were previously out of our price range. The fact that we broke the ManU-Arse duopoly over the premier league still irks them. We know they hate us and always will. But we are the famous CFC and we don't give a f*ck.


Arse had monopoly?!?!? 

TBH, Roman should not meddle with the manager's work and go "all out" to buy a player,we saw what happened with Shevchenko now (though I think Ancellotti will kick start his career), and even Veron earlier. He should instead just provide monetary support and have faith in the manager.

And who gives the right for others to accuse us of "inflating" the market? or "buying" victory?

Chelsea has a pretty good home grown (and a few low cost) breed who are now the pillars of the team, eg. Joe Cole, Lampard were bought at a decent rate, coupled with youth system introducing Terry and the team became a cohesive unit which it is today.

CFC FTW!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 8, 2009)

tough luck guys....i am an alcohol hater, so dont expect me to be near an alcoholic..or under ones cap or even in ones pocket...BTW..it was better than Ronaldumb in bikini


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 8, 2009)

are u people seeing some strange kind of texts and stuff in this forum? and some blurry smileys?


----------



## red_devil (Jun 8, 2009)

nope .. i am not seeing any such stuff. guess you've taken a lot of alcohol with Messi and therefore feeling the aftereffects


----------



## red_devil (Jun 8, 2009)

> He should instead just provide monetary support and have faith in the manager.




faith in manager -- 

he can only provide monetary support to the manager and his family after firing him


----------



## red_devil (Jun 8, 2009)

w00t !! this EPIC thread has run into its 300th page 

is there any other thread on this forum that has run into similar lengths ? [movie one probably]

EDIT :

nope the movie thread is *only* 203 pages long 

and surprisingly this thread doesn't see as many posters as the movie wala thread ...


----------



## hullap (Jun 8, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> For those who might have missed seeing Messi drunk:
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPq9EUPHRfY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 8, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> are u people seeing some strange kind of texts and stuff in this forum? and some blurry smileys?


So it was you!?!? 
Man, I was wondering, Messi couldnt do this all by himself


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2009)

*a.espncdn.com/photo/2009/0607/ten_a_fointruder_200.jpg

Look at the flag... xD 



n00b0t said:


>


"In lulz we trust"


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 8, 2009)

ico said:


> *a.espncdn.com/photo/2009/0607/ten_a_fointruder_200.jpg
> 
> Look at the flag... xD
> 
> ...


LOL 
We all do it for the lulz


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2009)

niaaaaa


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 8, 2009)

red_devil said:


> nope .. i am not seeing any such stuff. guess you've taken a lot of alcohol with Messi and therefore feeling the aftereffects






> So it was you!?!?
> Man, I was wondering, Messi couldnt do this all by himself


i guess i am still in hangover of our champions league win


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 8, 2009)

*www.barcaforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=432&d=1235346496




*i57.photobucket.com/albums/g233/magusmainyu/fkrealur1.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 8, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> *www.barcaforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=432&d=1235346496
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2009)

I LOLed!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2009)

I would have lold too if we had a European cup in the cabinet


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2009)

Kaka has Real Madrid medical


> the Brazilian Football Confederation (CBF) revealed this evening that they had allowed representatives from Real to meet with the striker to help speed up the formalities in the £82million deal.
> 
> The CBF said that the medical took place in Recife, which is the venue for Brazil's World Cup qualifier with Paraguay on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2009)

Get yer dose of Kaka here:

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...s-medical-close-56m-AC-Milan-Real-Madrid.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2009)

Our pre season is starting a bit early against...Barcelona on July 13th
Both clubs have agreed to play the charity match but there is no confirmation yet.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2009)

Gibbs scored 2 and created 1 for the England U-21 w00t


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2009)

Kaka signs for Madrid



> _"Ricardo Izecson dos Santos Leite, Kaka, is a Real Madrid player after an agreement was reached with AC Milan. The Brazilian footballer has now successfully passed all medical tests. Kaka has signed a contract with Real Madrid for the next six seasons."_





> _"From next season, Kaka will play at Real Madrid. Milan thank Kaka the man and the great champion for his decisive contribution to the many victories over the last six years.
> 
> "It will be very difficult to fill the void that Kaka will leave, as he is a shining example of commitment and professionalism. A. C. Milan, on behalf of the Rossoneri managers, players and supporters, send him the most cordial and affectionate wishes for the continuation of his sporting career."_



But he is NOT the world's most expensive footballer. Or is he?

*www.goal.com/en/news/11/transfer-z...2-slot-on-worlds-most-expensive-transfer-list



> Zinedine Zidane (Juventus - Real Madrid) 2001 -* €76m*
> Kaka (AC Milan - Real Madrid) 2009 - *€65m*
> Luis Figo (Barcelona - Real Madrid) 2000 -* €58.5m*
> Hernan Crespo (Parma - Lazio) 2000 - *€53.6m*
> ...


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2009)

AFAIK Pound was stronger against Euro in the days of Zidane.

If we talk about pounds, Kaka is more expensive.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 9, 2009)

So finally the bride goes her sasural 
Now the media will take up Roaldo's case and gossip whwter 2 sup[er-starts can play together in the same team. Zidane & Figo comes to my mind.
Kaka would be great for real.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2009)

^ Perez has confirmed that Ronaldo is his next target. And he could very well get him.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 9, 2009)

^ arrey let that guy get this gay ! i've reached a point where I just don't care if he stays or leaves... [ but yeah if he leaves he should fetch us more money than Kaka ]

I'd like to see some fresh faces in the team...its kinda boring to see the same old gaylord doing his antics every single game... lets give some chance to someone else now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2009)

Kaka conformation is on the official site.
*www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satellite/en/Home
I bet we will be sweating over Vermaelen transfer in the last hour of the window



			
				a_rahim said:
			
		

> So finally the bride goes her sasural


That would be more appropriate for so many reasons when Ronaldo goes


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ arrey let that guy get* this gay *! i've reached a point where I just don't care if he stays or leaves... [ but yeah if he leaves he should fetch us more money than Kaka ]
> 
> I'd like to see some fresh faces in the team...its kinda boring to see the *same old gaylord* doing his antics every single game... lets give some chance to someone else now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Alexandre Pato drops Chelsea hint*



> *“It’s an honour for me to be appreciated by a club like Chelsea,”* Pato told _La Gazzetta dello Sport_.
> 
> “However, I will first talk to Ancelotti, then I will meet with Milan officials. *My future will be clearer at the end of June.”*
> 
> “Is [owner Silvio] Berlusconi saying I will stay put? *As I said, nothing has been decided yet. I want to speak with Ancelotti. He is an amazing man. *He helped me emerge at Milan and in Italian football. Before deciding my future I want to talk to him.”



Hahaaa!!!! He will cost 30+ million but if we get him, we're set for 10 years at least. 

We were in the race to sign him but work-permit issues meant Milan were able to snap him up.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2009)

*DZEKO SEEKING MILAN MOVE*



> Reported Arsenal target Edin Dzeko has hinted he would opt for a move to AC Milan after revealing his support of the Italian club.
> 
> The 23-year-old is quoted in the _Daily Mirror _as saying:* "They [Milan] have always been my favourite club, right back to my days as a small boy, growing up in Sarajevo."*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 9, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Kaka has Real Madrid medical


 
WTF! So he joined Re-al Mad-rid after all?....I was happier seeing him at Milan. Now what next? Kaka-Ronaldinho-CR7 in the same team midfield?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2009)

^ I wouldn't bet against it!


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2009)

digitized said:


> WTF! So he joined Re-al Mad-rid after all?....I was happier seeing him at Milan. Now what next? Kaka-Ronaldinho-CR7 in the same team midfield?


Ronaldinho,the fat party boy?He will weaken them.I expect him to go back to Brazil soon unless the new Milan coach works a miracle out of him.

Pato is considering a move to Chelsea?AC Milan are going the newcastle way.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2009)

Ronaldo will join Everton after seeing their away kit.
*www.bluekipper.com/assets/images/kit/2009_2010/LeCoqSportifdesignaway.jpg

It makes their home kit look good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2009)

Liverpool are trying to win over the ManU/CFC fan base in India.



> Liverpool FC made its first significant move to become the most popular English club in India today, when it launched an innovative Football Development Centre in Pune, India.


More here


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2009)

^ They have a better chance of taking over the Arse-mass in India.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ arrey let that guy get this gay ! i've reached a point where I just don't care if he stays or leaves... [ but yeah if he leaves he should fetch us more money than Kaka ]


Talk about being heartless. Dont behave like Arsena_Gunners as he did when Hleb joined Barcelona. It was only after his departure he realised Hleb's shooting allergy.

If Ronaldo leaves then one should not forget what he did for United. I know being famous comes wth its won share of baggage but showing downright amnesia is not an option. Without Ronaldo United would not have dominated BPL & European Football   If you think the current squad has that in them to lead United's chance, then you are dreaming. WIll Rooney score 30 goals? or Berbatov? I can have a hearty sarcastic smile here.
Its high-time Fergie signs Ronaldinho, i know its a risk but a calculated one and i dont think he will fail like Berbatov.
Ronaldo is a Gem and if his future is secure whether he leaves or not will do a lot of good for him as his focus will return and he would be the same Ronaldo once again.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 9, 2009)

^^^Fergie signing Ronaldinho?  Is there a possibility of that?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2009)

Ronaldinho has done nothing since 2006.He is poor even in the relatively slow serie A.He will get slaughtered in the physical Premier league at the age of 29.Even Beckham was preferred over him after signing for Milan


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ They have a better chance of taking over the Arse-mass in India.


There is hardly any of that here.4 years are enough to clean the plastic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2009)

Much as it pains me to agree wiz a Gooner, I zink you have a valid point zere.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 9, 2009)

Whatever happens, I hope Ronaldo doesn't leave the Premier League


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Whatever happens, I hope Ronaldo doesn't leave the Premier League


Why? I would absolutely love t if he left the league and said "bye" to ManU.

He is not a team player, has got the biggest attitude there is, and he might have the skills but no patience for it. I bet even ManU fans, deep down somewhere, would want him to get lost, not to mention us Blues, Arsenal and 'Pools also supporting them.

Rooney, Vidic are team players, and by far, the best Reds I have seen. Not Ronoldo. Atleast IMO.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 9, 2009)

But the fact remains, Ronaldo is probably THE most entertaining footballer in the PL. Either he's scoring great goals and delivering stunning performances, or he's making a complete fool of himself. Our Football Channel would be a duller place if we wouldn't get to watch him play every week. 

EDIT: Have you forgotten that never-to-be-forgotten image of Ronaldo in a pink shirt and the shortest shorts on the planet?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> But the fact remains, Ronaldo is probably THE most entertaining footballer in the PL. Either he's scoring great goals and delivering stunning performances, or he's making a complete fool of himself. Our Football Channel would be a duller place if we wouldn't get to watch him play every week.
> 
> EDIT: Have you forgotten that never-to-be-forgotten image of Ronaldo in a pink shirt and the shortest shorts on the planet?


Who said he wouldnt do that in Spain?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 9, 2009)

We wouldn't get to watch much of him though.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> We wouldn't get to watch much of him though.


I'm willing to take that chance


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 9, 2009)

the last time i heard of kaw kaw err...i mean kaka, he had a bible under his arm and was giving a lecture on "greed" to perez


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2009)

^ hmm? he is being paid what he was being paid weekly @ Milan AFAIK.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 9, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ hmm? he is being paid what he was being paid weekly @ Milan AFAIK.


Might be.

Problem is whenever Milan produce a star from nothing, they end up selling him to richer clubs at insane amounts. It happened with Sheva, now with Kaka.

Anyway, Kaka has got more pressure on his shoulders. I wonder whose position he'll take on the field. Higuain? or maybe deep in midfield (like Van Der Vaart) and surprise with counters. 

Also, I wonder where will they play Ronaldo, Ribery. Maybe they'll provide cover for Robben.

Ahhhh...I'm building too many castles in the air


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

^ Real Madrid's galactico team:



> Casillas
> 
> S. Ramos || Pepe || Metzelder || Marcelo
> 
> ...



As you can see, I've included injured/suspended players as well and some who might not be there next season. Still, their defence is very weak.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Real Madrid's galactico team:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I've included injured/suspended players as well and some who might not be there next season. Still, their defence is very weak.


Exactly.

Why spend lots of money on a player that Madrid dont need? Their defence is further weakened by Cannavaro leaving Madrid.

They need more defenders than attacking mids, what's the point of scoring if you cant defend it?


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> They need more defenders than attacking mids, what's the point of scoring if you cant defend it?


Barca?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 10, 2009)

ico said:


> Barca?


and Madrid 
However, Madrid need to be more serious here


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

^ Raul Albiol from Valencia is a likely target for Madrid in defence.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 10, 2009)

kaka ki keemat =rs 4762414243.711 /- only

on 10-06-09 subah ke 9 baje


----------



## Baker (Jun 10, 2009)

i have one doubt guys.......
the 65million transfer is what Real need to give to milan right.?
so how much is kaka getting .......?


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

real will be bringing in a really decent squad this summer. they didnt care about their defence in the previous galactico era and they will do the same again. perez is really shrewd with transfers and concentrates only on the big name signings. the defenders are mostly left to the coach to decide  . he will get whoever he wants. the signing of ronaldo from inter when inter werent ready to sell. he made ronaldo go on a strike and finally got him. i really get shudders when the likes of vida and ronnie are linked with real. hope they dont get the loan from santander bank :roll::roll:


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

deepak_cucek said:


> i have one doubt guys.......
> the 65million transfer is what Real need to give to milan right.?
> so how much is kaka getting .......?



kaka is getting 9 million euros a year 8)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

What Perez wants, Perez gets. 

Calderon couldn't poach Kaka in his entire 3 year stint, Perez took only a few days to get him.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

thats because perez is a close friend of galliani and is way too shrewd at making signings. i am sure caldemoron would have payed more if he were to get kaka. i hope fergie again wins the battle here or we are in for a season full of goosebumps.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

This time it's Ronal-go-go-go!


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> This time it's Ronal-go-go-go!



yup chelsea need that for something to happen. ancelotti will be so happy


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> yup chelsea need that for something to happen. ancelotti will be so happy



Bwaaahahahaaaaa!! Funniest thing I heard so far!! Take a look at your fellow ManU supporters' comments first! 

As for the pink-loving, orange-tanned diva diver, I couldn't care less whether he stays or goes.


----------



## Baker (Jun 10, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> kaka is getting 9 million euros a year 8)


that means club is earning more money than player by transfer......?

which player is getting the highest..?


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Bwaaahahahaaaaa!! Funniest thing I heard so far!! Take a look at your fellow ManU supporters' comments first!



its his opinion. why would i give a f*ck.



> As for the pink-loving, orange-tanned diva diver, I couldn't care less whether he stays or goes.



if you say so.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

^ Yup, I say so.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

deepak_cucek said:


> that means club is earning more money than player by transfer......?
> 
> which player is getting the highest..?



See, transfers work like this:

The selling club gets a transfer fee for the player - that means that the player's registration and ownership is then transferred to the buying club.

The player's wages are decided before he signs a contract with the buying club - if no agreement can be reached, the player will not transfer to that club even if both clubs have agreed on the transfer fees.

Apart from these, there are other variables like agent fees, sell-on clauses, performance related clauses etc.

As for the highest paid player it has to be Kaka, on a rumoured 200,000 Pounds per week.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> What Perez wants, Perez gets.
> 
> Calderon couldn't poach Kaka in his entire 3 year stint, Perez took only a few days to get him.


He couldn't get his first choice boss Wenger.
At Calderon's time Milan were doing good in CL but now they have fallen off the radar.No CL football,rivals inter dominate the league,their long time manager left and the spine of the team is nearing retirement.Perez just happened to come to power at the right time.Ribery should be even easier.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 10, 2009)

To all the Man Utd fans who prefer Ronaldo staying:  [gooners and blue plastics keep out; pool dudes are really good ones...they only surface when their team is winning or when there is talk about "history" ]


Why do I want Ronaldo to leave? Yes he may produce that brilliant goal from some improbable positions; talent would be an understatement for him - but whats the use of all this when clearly he wants to go set up a gay party in the current gay hot spot [Bernabau] {and imagine an orthodox Kaka glaring while the 2 gaylords - Ronaldo and Perez are busy in their act   }

Somehow I feel he is doing more harm than good to the team...and if we sell him, we can buy someone who is more committed -- someone who thinks that Man Utd is THE club he wants to be in [atleast for another 3-4 years or so, unless we decide to sell him]
someone like Berbatov for example. [ok someone who isn't as lazy as that guy]

basically, I'm looking at a Ronaldo sale to buy 3-4 talented AND committed players.


// off topic :  abey k@w tere site ko kya hua ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> while the 2 gaylords - Ronaldo and Perez are busy in their act   }
> ?


Like SAF and Mike Riley 

Ronaldo talks about his 'outfit'
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/show...iticised-for-wearing-pink-hat-and-flower.html
Its a sun exclusive so take it with a large pinch of salt.

Le Boss is on ze great wall
*arsenalspot.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/wenger-in-china-3.jpg


----------



## red_devil (Jun 10, 2009)

nope...something similar to  Nicky and Gayboue


----------



## red_devil (Jun 10, 2009)

> In the wake of  the news that Carlos Tevez had sought advice from legendary Argentine and national team coach Diego Maradona, British radio station talkSPORT broadcast a statement earlier today stating that Tevez had signed a deal with Manchester City.
> 
> ..
> Tevez himself has reportedly been slightly unhappy at missing out on some big games at Old Trafford due to Alex Ferguson's rotational policies, so a deal with City would no doubt guarantee more first-team action and an increased wage packet, but no European football - something that Tevez has been afforded during his last two years with the Red Devils.



source goal.com

and if this is indeed true, its such a facepalm for that Tevez !
what use is the first team action and loads of cash when all he will play for is survival in the PL or a top 10 finish at best !!

At United, he may have atleast made a sub appearance in any of the CL games but now if he does join Man City, he will only be one of the millions who watch from home


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He couldn't get his first choice boss Wenger.
> At Calderon's time Milan were doing good in CL but now they have fallen off the radar.No CL football,rivals inter dominate the league,their long time manager left and the spine of the team is nearing retirement.Perez just happened to come to power at the right time.Ribery should be even easier.



LOL!! Anyone seriously think Wenger would leave his 'project' at Arsenal? Wenger is too wise to be a puppet at Madrid. Has anyone heard from the Real Madrid  manager about the Kaka deal? Or any other deal?  

Milan have not been the same since the calciopoli scandal, and since then Inter have been winning the league coz there's no serious competition. Before that they regularly finished outside the top two. And everyone in Spain knows that Calderon was a bumbling fool, who had become so paranoid in his latter days at the helm of Madrid that he started believing that everyone was out to get him. Apart from that, Perez has a very good relationship with most European clubs and they know he has previous experience of pulling off improbable transfer coups (Figo to Madrid via barca).

Ribery will be a lot easier, especially if they offer Sneijder and Robben as bait.



red_devil said:


> // off topic :  abey k@w tere site ko kya hua ??



The datacenter of my hosting provider is down, hacked due to a 0-day exploit.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> source goal.com
> 
> and if this is indeed true, its such a facepalm for that Tevez !
> what use is the first team action and loads of cash when all he will play for is survival in the PL or a top 10 finish at best !!



Well, no. I think ManCity could very well challenge for a top-6 spot next season. They will surely add 1-2 strikers and a couple of solid defenders. They have already signed barry. On paper, they have a good lineup. Hughes is not going after superstars, as was being suspected earlier.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Why do I want Ronaldo to leave? Yes he may produce that brilliant goal from some improbable positions; talent would be an understatement for him - but whats the use of all this when clearly he wants to go set up a gay party in the current gay hot spot [Bernabau] {and imagine an orthodox Kaka glaring while the 2 gaylords - Ronaldo and Perez are busy in their act   }



'SENSE' is the word 



> Somehow I feel he is doing more harm than good to the team...and if we sell him, we can buy someone who is more committed -- someone who thinks that Man Utd is THE club he wants to be in [atleast for another 3-4 years or so, unless we decide to sell him]
> someone like Berbatov for example. [ok someone who isn't as lazy as that guy]
> 
> basically, I'm looking at a Ronaldo sale to buy 3-4 talented AND committed players.



how is he doing harm to the team. care to elaborate. is he not performing upto a certain level. is he a bad influence in the dressing room or is he asking for a new contract.

we would get atmost 65 million pounds for ronnie. how many players that you think are "UNITED CLASS" would come with that money. 3 or 4 ?? i dont think so. lets see what all players are on our radar

benzema- would come at around 25 million puunds. hasnt done anything at the top level like the euros or the champions league. hasnt grown up seeing united. so the commitment word goes out of the window.

ribery- would cost a bomb. bayern are in no financial troubles. so we will have to prize him away with atleast 50-55 million

huntelaar- we have seen what he could do at madrid. i am a dutch national team fan and absolutely admire him but this is not the right time to buy him.

valencia- seriously this guy is ****all but is still linked to us. i dont know why. would be a disaster if he joins us.

i dont remember right now who else has been linked with us. our strategies revolve around how ronnie plays. we will lose the best freekick taker in the world if we sell him. i dont know how his being sold is a profitable deal for us. we all know what happened when beckham left us


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Well, no. I think ManCity could very well challenge for a top-6 spot next season. They will surely add 1-2 strikers and a couple of solid defenders. They have already signed barry. On paper, they have a good lineup. Hughes is not going after superstars, as was being suspected earlier.



we say that about spurs every season but doesnt happen does it. i actually think that sparky wont remain there for long.  they have so many strikers that they dont need anyone now- bellamy, caicedo, evans, benjani, the guy who has been plagued with injuries, vassel, robinho. i may be missing something here. barry has taken a step backwards here.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 10, 2009)

^ harm in the sense that if you look at him play, at times when the team is down a goal or when things don't seem to happen the way it should, then he doesn't look very keen on doing something for the team <or atleast thats what I feel> 

He does provide some brilliant moments ... magical perhaps.. but they come in too few and far in between. Besides that does he track back like Rooney ? No.
and I'm sure you saw his antics at being subbed out !!

Basically he thinks he is bigger than the club, which he is NOT < in my view atleast. don't know about you.>

Its like he is the Sreesanth of Indian cricket team... its his attitude more than anything else that I don't like.


again, I'm sure you or rahim bhai would disagree with me...but I'm only saying what I feel.

and as for who we could buy, I'm not looking at doing a chelsea and buy ready made stars. I'm looking at more younger guys from Brazil [dodo], and other "fringe" leagues... and perhaps target David Silva or even Villa from Valencia, if you need some famous guys
[and Valencia are in a crunch, they'll probably sell Villa to Real and Silva can be good enough for us  ]

and btw, look at stud WES 

*www.thespoiler.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/wesbrown.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wes? Where? Where?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 10, 2009)

Off the post said:
			
		

> Tottenham are eager to ditch Roman Pavlyuchenko’s interpreter, despite the fact he has got a pretty good eye for goal. Harry Redknapp revealed he is getting frustrated by the slow progress of his striker’s English skills and particularly the fact that he has to be shadowed round the training pitch by his would-be footballer translator.
> ‘Arry said: “It is a problem. You’ve always got his interpreter running around the training ground. Sometimes you pass the ball and he chases it. And he’s running alongside him and he gets in there and heads it in the back of the net.”
> Redknapp voiced his annoyance after being unable to convey tactics to the Russian in the closing minutes of Saturday’s victory over West Ham.
> He added: “In the last two minutes against West Ham I shouted at him, he could have stopped the right-back coming out. If he spoke English better it would make a difference.”


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ harm in the sense that if you look at him play, at times when the team is down a goal or when things don't seem to happen the way it should, then he doesn't look very keen on doing something for the team <or atleast thats what I feel>
> 
> He does provide some brilliant moments ... magical perhaps.. but they come in too few and far in between. Besides that does he track back like Rooney ? No.
> and I'm sure you saw his antics at being subbed out !!
> ...



he has many times carried us through games in which we were poor. he does have an attitude problem but he is not the only one. you cant sell him just because he has a bad attitude. i think we would value his goals more, something that he gets consistently. fergie knows how to bring players back to their feet and ronnie is no exception.

we are 700 million pounds in debt thanks to those american bastar*s. winning trophies is a necessity for us. and i am sure players like dodo wont win it for us. we are investing in our youth setup but we also need to keep our squad together or we may be the next leeds united in england  . our young talent will come up alongside the experienced ones. we should not sell our star names. 

the two davids of valencia dont want to leave in the first place and i am sure wont leave spain if valencia finally do sell them. even then villa is priced at 30 million pounds plus silva at 20. i dont think splashing that kind of money on a player who has no experience in the league and who is supposed to replace our 25+ goal a season player is worth it.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 10, 2009)

^ i just can't see United going the leeds way. If those amreecan bas%%%%s put up the club for sale, some filthy rich bas%%%% from some other part of the world would be eager to get a stake. So your argument about us going Leeds' way does not hold.

winning trophies is what we will be attempting at every single season. Just because we sell Ronaldo wouldn't mean we'll stop winning any silverware. C'mon, United minus Ronaldo can compete with Le arse and a credit crunched pool and roman's boys.

and its not that young players won't be good enough to win trophies. CR7 was not a ready made star... SAF made him a star he is today
a couple of years and Dodo could be the next big thing... you never know.

Ok if not Silva and Villa, we can buy someone else. Selling Ronaldo wouldn't be a huge disaster as you think it would be.

but then everyone has his own opinion.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ i just can't see United going the leeds way. If those amreecan bas%%%%s put up the club for sale, some filthy rich bas%%%% from some other part of the world would be eager to get a stake. So your argument about us going Leeds' way does not hold.
> 
> winning trophies is what we will be attempting at every single season. Just because we sell Ronaldo wouldn't mean we'll stop winning any silverware. C'mon, United minus Ronaldo can compete with Le arse and a credit crunched pool and roman's boys.
> 
> ...



yeah i may have over-exaggerated in the leeds point. as the things stand we are already losing tevez. if we lose ronnie too, who do you think in he current squad would be able to score 35-40 goals that those two collectively score. we dont have a good 20 goal a season midfielder. when ronnie wasnt a ready made star we had others who could step up. he was the youngster then. we did not sell off our stars then. the cycle is reversed now where ronnie is our match winner now. and dodo is a centre back. my point is just that keeping ronaldo is a much more feasible option than buying any big name.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 10, 2009)

@look_niks: Good to see some one speaking from his head rather than from ....

The problem is dual-side. Madrid have approached Ronaldo albeit illegally (its all legal imo) and continue to do so and Ronaldo gives mix reaction towards his future, which acts a great fuel for the media and us to ***** about him. Its like all doing all the good things but will be undone by one bad mistake. Remeber Ashley Cole? He played wonderfully and was famous and admired but since his greedy departure and despite playing well, we dont seem to see THAT and shout about his greediness, I included.

Do you know who is the coolest bloke in this octane-filled circus? Sir Alex Ferguson 
If the time is right he would sell Ronaldo. Just cite the exmaples of Cantona, Beckham, Ruud,etc. 
Players would come and players would go. But its how one conducts himself which defines his legacy.

I mentioned of signing Ronaldinho just bcoz United should replace flair with flair.
I have followed Kaka's departure closely and what i have learnt is there is no continuity in football. Right to the end he pledged himself to AC Milan and his fans and look where he is now. Yes the demise of Milan is a major factor for his departure but thats not the case for Ronaldo.


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Why do I want Ronaldo to leave? Yes he may produce that brilliant goal from some improbable positions; talent would be an understatement for him - but whats the use of all this when clearly he wants to go set up a gay party in the current gay hot spot [Bernabau] {and imagine an orthodox Kaka glaring while the 2 gaylords - Ronaldo and Perez are busy in their act   }



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> // off topic :  abey k@w tere site ko kya hua ??


datacenter haxed...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

I was working on a new look, but even that will be changed when the site goes online again!


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> nope...something similar to  Nicky and Gayboue


Hey naab! You can call Ronalgay whatever you want, but don't say anything about Eboue.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 10, 2009)

^Does it hurt?


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> the problem is dual-side. Madrid have approached Ronaldo albeit illegally (its all legal imo) and continue to do so and Ronaldo gives mix reaction towards his future, which acts a great fuel for the media and us to ***** about him. Its like all doing all the good things but will be undone by one bad mistake. Remeber Ashley Cole? He played wonderfully and was famous and admired but since his greedy departure and despite playing well, we dont seem to see THAT and shout about his greediness, I included.



ronaldo hasnt given any interviews this season. whenever he has he has said that he wants to stay. i dont think he should be going this season atleast.



> Do you know who is the coolest bloke in this octane-filled circus? Sir Alex Ferguson
> If the time is right he would sell Ronaldo. Just cite the exmaples of Cantona, Beckham, Ruud,etc.
> Players would come and players would go. But its how one conducts himself which defines his legacy.



cantona  he retired with us


----------



## Rahim (Jun 10, 2009)

^Fergie told Cantona that he didnt feature in his plan anymore.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Does it hurt?


You don't want to get on the wrong side of EBOUE or he'll don the mighty tiger suite.
*www.arsenal.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/get-attachment.asp?action=view&attachmentid=659


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Fergie told Cantona that he didnt feature in his plan anymore.



thats a controversial matter


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

Another world record fee in the offing!

*Real Madrid send doctor to check on Cristiano Ronaldo as Perez caves in on 75m Euro fe *



> Real Madrid have reportedly agreed to pay a world record fee to sign Cristiano Ronaldo and have dispatched a doctor to examine his hernia problem.
> 
> 
> Widespread reports in Spain say the club's new president Florentino Perez has sanctioned a deal that will dwarf the ?56m paid to AC Milan for Kaka.


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2009)

haha, ye Madrid toh Chelsea k bhi baap nikle...


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Another world record fee in the offing!
> 
> *Real Madrid send doctor to check on Cristiano Ronaldo as Perez caves in on 75m Euro fe *



source????


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

^ Click ze link.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2009)

It will be fun to see this side Phail.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

yup dailymail. not reliable though


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2009)

Red_devil will be very happy to get rid of this 'gaylord'...


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 10, 2009)

nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Does it hurt?


You can call your best player as 'gaylord', but I'll not even call our worst player so.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2009)

Apparently the new Arsenal signing Vermaelen was given some lessons by EBOUE
*www.arsenalpics.com/image/Manu-Eboue-Arsenal-Thomas-Vermaelen-Ajax_516864.jpg
TV vs. RVP
*cache.daylife.com/imageserve/05aj8Qz0rk1j8/610x.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 10, 2009)

Or rather, it was the other way round


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Or rather, it was the other way round



it seems so


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2009)

@Arsenal_Gunners

Varmaelen confirmed?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2009)

Not yet.He is with the national team atm.But he has said this


> Vermaelen has said he is keen on the switch. "Moving to Arsenal is the right path for me," he said. "It is a great sporting challenge and I will also be financially better off. I think everything is going to be OK. In the coming days, there will be more talks."


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2009)

More 'reliable' source... 

*VALDANO: REAL NEGOTIATING RONALDO DEAL*



> Real Madrid general director Jorge Valdano claims the club are already in negotiations with Manchester United over Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> "I can't answer any questions about him," he told TVE. "I can only talk about players who are on their way here, not about those we are in negotiations over.
> 
> "He is a great professional, he dedicates a very great deal of time to his work. He is a great footballer and a very good professional."



 

Meh.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

oh god dont you take our ronaldo away


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> More 'reliable' source...
> 
> *VALDANO: REAL NEGOTIATING RONALDO DEAL*
> 
> ...


that also means that valdano isnt yet sure of the deal  or am i clutching the straws here


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2009)

OMG I just saw a very disturbing picture of Ronaldo on a forum.Please don't post it inline if anyone sees it.


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## red_devil (Jun 10, 2009)

ico said:


> Red_devil will be very happy to get rid of this 'gaylord'...





ico said:


> You can call your best player as 'gaylord', but I'll not even call our worst player so.



arey c'mon !! its only for fun ... being fans of a club doesn't mean that you have to be saying nice things about your team... Ronaldo acts gay and i call him that... nicky bendtar acts gay and all goooners don't want to call him that...its not as if your love for your club will reduce if you call your best/worst player gay !!

supporting a club and having common sense seems a rarity among gooners.

Wenger makes a mistake, you say he's the professor and whatever he does, even if it means 4 years without even a steel plate in your trophy cabinet, its fine by you.

you lot only hide behind your "history" {which i'm sure a certain pool_fan has rubbed on to you} of going an entire season unbeaten ... and the stuff..

support your club but also have a fair assessment of it... don't be color blind like K@w [which rahim bhai rightly pointed out about 100 pages ago]





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> OMG I just saw a very disturbing picture of Ronaldo on a forum.Please don't post it inline if anyone sees it.



whats that ? post it here


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> don't be color blind like K@w [which rahim bhai rightly pointed out about 100 pages ago]



Eh, what? When? Where?


----------



## red_devil (Jun 11, 2009)

arey yaar ... i don't know where it was... but i think a_rahim asked you not to be color blind in one of the posts.. not sure which one


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 11, 2009)

^ Arre he was talking about  the line "blue is THE colour" and told me that there are other colours as well!!


----------



## red_devil (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah yeah something like that !


----------



## red_devil (Jun 11, 2009)

United in pole position for Valencia -- -waste of 16m 

MANCHESTER UNITED have accepted a £6million bid from Hull for England Under-21 striker Fraizer Campbell. --- good for the kid..


ROBINHO could be on his way out of Manchester City after admitting he would love to play for Barcelona.  === the new NIK ANELKA is here


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

Van Persie and possibly Walcott in action tonight.I hope Theo bounces back after the poor outing in the last game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

Both Walcott and Beckham start.Pretty encouraging for our boy to play with a midfield containing Lampard Gerrard and Beckham.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

England are pathetic.HOOFing the ball to Crouch all the time


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

Walcott with a good assist for fat frank


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 11, 2009)

Super Frankie Lampard scores!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

Italy getting pwnd at home by New Zealand 
3 - 3 at 70 mins


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

Arsenal Bulgaria pwns Robbie Keane 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=flFzjcRn-Oo&feature=related
and that guy is in Bendtner shirt


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2009)

hahaha niaaaa 

I wish I could understand what they are saying, they are taking too fast.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

UNITED ACCEPT 80 m REAL BID
and they said it on thier official site 
*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pageid=...1BBFC}&redirectorid=news_story&newsid=6634291


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats incredible money though.Enough for ManU to bring in replacement(s) and pay some of their debt.
I am not sure if even Ronaldo is worth that much


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 11, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> UNITED ACCEPT 80 m REAL BID
> and they said it on thier official site
> *www.manutd.com/default.sps?pageid=...1BBFC}&redirectorid=news_story&newsid=6634291


 
And you have been visiting manutd.com?

Now this is posted on the official website, so I think finally a transfer is on the cards.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

Nah,just read it somewhere and went there to check.You know,you don't get reasons like this everyday.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

I doubt if Ronaldo will come back to OT even to collect his pink caps from the locker .


----------



## red_devil (Jun 11, 2009)

Finally !! 80 million in the bag ! good news 

I guess even Fergie agrees with me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

^^Who knows?I cannot understand why Ferguson is letting his best player leave.Maybe United board have a hand in this deal.
Redcafe goes in meltdown,server overloaded 

" He was a c**t anyway "

" Good riddance, now we cant get class players in "

" Always hated him inside, it was just a front I put on because he was United, C*nt "

Some of the quotes there


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

Teams like Real are kicking the game in its bollocks.150 Euros spent on just 2 players in 10 days and Perez said he will be getting 5-6 new signings.
Its really the time for FIFA to stop the money madness.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah i guess the 80 million mark influenced the board ... prolly they wanna clear off some debt..

OR

United could now easily spend 100 million plus this transfer season and buy Riberry and Villa and also get Robben in exchange for Ronaldo. Who knows 

anyways this is from the official United fan forum :




> Good buy Ronnie. U'll learn like the rest of them that it only goes downhill wen u leave us.
> Jus ask Ruud, Beckham and co......




and a super selector among their ranks as well 



> VDS
> Rafael - Vida - Rio - Evra
> Carrick - *De Rossi* - Anderson
> Rooney - *Benzema* - *Ribery*


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 11, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Teams like Real are kicking the game in its bollocks.150 Euros spent on just 2 players in 10 days and Perez said he will be getting 5-6 new signings.
> Its really the time for FIFA to stop the money madness.


TBH, however I accept that Real are spending too much, that too just on 2 players they really dont need, I doubt a regulation by FIFA will help at all, in fact it might hurt the players more.

Money talks. If a team has the money, and they need a player (whom they think is worth that much) they will definitely do all they can to get him. Screw the end result, of whether the player performed or not.

I'm sure that if Arsene Wenger did have the cash (which he doesn't have now) I'm syre even you would lik to see him buy a few players who are some-what high profile 

Anyway, I'm really happy that I wouldnt see more of that metrosexual air-headed pansy on the pitch anymore.  Maybe ManU can persuade Tevez to stay by using that money 

BTW Argentina 0-2 Ecuador 

Messidonna are in danger of not qualifying for WC2010


----------



## red_devil (Jun 11, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Money talks. If a team has the money, and they need a player (whom they think is worth that much) they will definitely do all they can to get him. Screw the end result, of whether the player performed or not.



True ... who better than a CFC guy to admit this 



> I'm sure that if Arsene Wenger did have the cash (which he doesn't have now) I'm syre even you would lik to see him buy a few players who are some-what high profile




yeah... but since they don't have ze money, they are happy with ze professor and his "I did not Ze zis coming" 
and the fans will go "that kid has awesome potential..i'm sure we will will all the next season" 

-- only to end up with an empty trophy cabinet


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> True ... who better than a CFC guy to admit this


 Face it dude, Chelsea broke the monopoly by ManU and Arsenal from the grip they had in the transfer window, making it a three way triopoly, which, I cant beleive, still gets you worked up. 



> yeah... but since they don't have ze money, they are happy with ze professor and his "I did not Ze zis coming"
> and the fans will go "that kid has awesome potential..i'm sure we will will all the next season"
> 
> -- only to end up with an empty trophy cabinet


Le Arse just cant spend, hence the reliance (or should I say over-reliance) on youngsters from Youth Team to perform, which they cant do game after game. Zat's why ze are like zhis onlzy 

I hope some good players like Benzema, Ribery will come in to the PL


----------



## red_devil (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah i think SAF will go for Ribery... makes sense too..

Ribery will be around 50m i guess ...they'll not negotiate too much on that unless he goes on a strike or something like Berba


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 11, 2009)

I would say it's a poor decision by Ronaldo and the ManU board as well. It's always hard to replace a player who can score 25-30 goals in a season and that too important goals in important matches. Why is Fergie letting his best player leave?

He will be missed. I just hope SAF uses that cash to buy some good players. Ribery/Messi anyone?

I also think it will be just downhill for Ronaldo after he leaves. Just ask Keane, Beckham, Van Nistelrooi...


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 11, 2009)

why the heck does united have to do this....... insane literally.  hope he buys some good players and hope that united make a deal with tevez , if he goes too we r screwed big time next season .


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2009)

^Stop *****ing. When the likes of Ruud & Beckham left United, they were already past their prime. Ronaldo is just 24 and all you wishing bad for him. Sorry but i cant help but point my middle finger at you and red_devil. Ronaldo has a bright future ahead of him and he has won everythng there is to be won at United and he wanted to play fofr a super club. SO whats the problem here? Chloromint khao aur dimaag ki batti jalao 

United got 131 Million Dollars for him and are in a position to buy goal-scoring mid-fielders. Anderson and Carrick will score 30 goals in 500 appearances. Rooney will be tinkered again next season and ultimately will destroy him as his patience will run out. Fergie should replace Ronaldo with great players who need another chance. I said it earlier and i am saying it now. Ronaldinho.

I wish all the best to Ronaldo.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 11, 2009)

United should make the Tevez deal permanent.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 11, 2009)

i just can't stop laughing my arse off at the great united fan in a_rahim. 


mr. rahim you can show all the middle and little fingers you have and even enjoy it.
i can't stop you. infact i don't want to. you are only displaying your short sightedness!

please sit somewhere in peace and think [_if you can..oh and yes please shove your middle finger in your huge mouth sized butt while you think_ ]

Ronaldo of late wasn't keen on playing for united.. money had got big on him and he clearly saw his future  at RM... and i don't think i'm making any mistake in saying that he thought he was bigger than the club -- which i'm afraid he is NOT.


I don't care for all your love for Ronaldo and I don't even give a FUK if you think he is bigger than the club.

80 million is NOT a small amount and will help united with a lot of stuff. We can expand our squad and if the money is utilized in a sane way, I think it would do us more good in the long run.


Please put some glasses on and get your finger out of your butt and stop smelling it and start thinking. Oh btw, if that finger stinks aap bhi chlormint khaiye aur sab bhool jayiye


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> *Chloromint* khao aur *dimaag ki batti jalao*


 log mentos kyun khaate hai? 



red_devil said:


> i just can't stop laughing my arse off at the great united fan in a_rahim.
> 
> 
> mr. rahim you can show all the middle and little fingers you have and even enjoy it.
> ...


lol


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 11, 2009)

Now this thread has become an official mouth freshener/mint channel, after being a Katrina Kaif channel for some time..


----------



## red_devil (Jun 11, 2009)

^ katrina kaif channel ?? woh kab tha ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I said it earlier and i am saying it now. Ronaldinho.


Why do you persist on signing him?He peaked 3 years ago.He is undisciplined,overweight and 29 years old.He would flop worse then Deco or Shevchenko
Heck,Eboue kicked his ass all around the pitch in the CL final.He hasn't been the same player since


----------



## red_devil (Jun 11, 2009)

^ I guess he still feels Ronaldinho isn't past his prime so he is insisting on buying him.

I guess Ribery and Augero should be prime targets.

Benzema can wait.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2009)

This is the exact reason why United fans are hated the world over.
You can  show all your dirty side but that doesnt hide the truth. I didnt completed reading your post. It was THAT filthy. ANyway........
The point is United did sell him and got the money. He just didnt walk away.
The point i was pissed off was after all he did for the club, this is how he is treated. He have ambitions and one must respect it. A player is a commodity if you think seriously.

United's board is in a win-win situation as they can talk all day about how dificult it was to let Ronaldo go, but they would be laughing with glee looking at the green paper.
Paancho ungli ghee mein aur sar kadai mein.

red_devil: You conveniently over-looked my point. SAF has always shown the door to players who think he is bigger than the club. This behaviour of yours reminded me of how Barcelona fans reacted when Ronaldinho, after reviving the club, joined AC Milan. All his good work were over-looked and they started calling him fat.
One point i can concede the way United fans rally behind their players but Madrid fans are very arrogant and dont show much respect to their own players.


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2009)

Ronaldinho could do magic at one point of time....He still can but he lacks the motivation now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I'm sure that if Arsene Wenger did have the cash (which he doesn't have now) I'm syre even you would lik to see him buy a few players who are some-what high profile


I'll be happy with a balanced team.Sometimes big egos prove detrimental to the team(Henry in 2006-07)

I hope we make our way past the new galacticos in the first knockout round with a team of Diaby,Denilson,Eboue etc.That would rub it in their faces like 2006


----------



## red_devil (Jun 11, 2009)

a_rahim: as for your "filthy" comment, you started it all off with your 


> Sorry but i cant help but point my middle finger at you and red_devil.


United fan or not, you get what you give.

anyways, I never said he isn't good or anything. He is good. But just because I called him as gaylord, you think I'm disrespecting him. C'mon he isn't God to be not made fun of.

And what you've said now is exactly what I've been saying all the time. He wants to leave, take the money and Let him go !!

I don't know why you've always been wanting to keep him. Get the money, improve the club . If to improve the club, it takes selling Ronaldo, then so be it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> C'mon he isn't God to be not made fun of.


There is only one God














DENNIS BERGKAMP  8)


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 11, 2009)

and eric cantona


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2009)

prateek_san said:


> and eric cantona


^^


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *There is only one God*
> 
> *DENNIS BERGKAMP  8)*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 11, 2009)

> What is it really, That's going on here..
> You've got the system for total control..
> Now is there any, body out there..
> Now watch us suffer yeah cause we can't go.
> ...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 11, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> There is only one God
> 
> 
> DENNIS BERGKAMP  8)


+1
For once I'm in agreement with an Arsenal fan 


@red_devil, a_rahim
Loyalty doesn't have much of a place in football. Unless you are Scholes, Lampard, Henry (who I believe still loves Arsenal), its cold hard cash mainly that motivates a player. I'm sure Adebayor will agree. 

Face it, sure Ronoldo is talented (in more ways than one) but his mind was set on making it big. He came to ManU as a nobody, became a smash hit (with most, not all) and now that he thinks that he can become a bigger success only at RM, he is doing just that. It happened with Nistelrooy, Beckham (who were out of their prime at that time), but in Ronoldo's case, it seems all about "money and (wo)men" to me. Hence, I guess the fans are hurling abuses at him. 

I'd say screw him man, stop cribbing. ManU are bound to get as good, if not better level headed players using the money they got from selling him. You'll should be happy of better prospects and an influx of more quality players in the first team, rather than cribbing about the fact that he's a traitor/missing.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 11, 2009)

ManU are gonna lose a lot of fans to Real Madrid this summer.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 11, 2009)

^^
Valid point. Perez himself said that he needs players with star power, like he had with Beckham, Figo in 2002-04. 

This may just add to it


----------



## red_devil (Jun 11, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> @red_devil
> Loyalty doesn't have much of a place in football. Unless you are Scholes, Lampard, Henry (who I believe still loves Arsenal), its cold hard cash mainly that motivates a player. I'm sure Adebayor will agree.
> 
> Face it, sure Ronoldo is talented (in more ways than one) but his mind was set on making it big. He came to ManU as a nobody, became a smash hit (with most, not all) and now that he thinks that he can become a bigger success only at RM, he is doing just that. It happened with Nistelrooy, Beckham (who were out of their prime at that time), but in Ronoldo's case, it seems all about "money and (wo)men" to me. Hence, I guess the fans are hurling abuses at him.
> ...




you should be saying this to a_rahim.

I've always said I'd like to see him go. Lets take the cash and build a better squad.

somehow all the other united fans here seem to love to disagree with me


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 11, 2009)

^ And Perez is not done yet. He will bag David Villa and Xabi Alonso as well, methinks.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 11, 2009)

^ where does he get all the money ? 

All of Arsenal's buys in the past 2-3 years wouldn't cost that much


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> you should be saying this to a_rahim.
> 
> I've always said I'd like to see him go. Lets take the cash and build a better squad.
> 
> somehow all the other united fans here seem to love to disagree with me



Well, look at it this way. You've sold your best player, who is 24 yrs old and will only get better. Apart from his value on the field, he is the face that lots of people associate with ManU, the way Beckham used to be. He sells merchandise for your team in the far east. People come to see a player of his quality even if ManU play a meaningless friendly in Indonesia. Would they come to see a team of Fletcher, Nani, Evans, Park et al? The winker's departure may affect ManU on the field but it will have further ramifications regarding their business aspect.

Now, let's see what Fergie will do with the money. First, will he get to spend all 80 million of it? I don't think so, with the club already in 700mn of debt. Whatever he gets, who are the players he can sign, the kind of players who will be good value on the field and off it?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ where does he get all the money ?
> 
> All of Arsenal's buys in the past 2-3 years wouldn't cost that much



Spanish banks can't deny loans to Real Madrid. And those loans are offered at a much lower rate of interest than the market rate.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2009)

For that person who disagrees with me:
I am pissed at the departure of Ronaldo but some of the fans are insulting him un-neccessarily. If he was behaving like bigger than the club, then Fergie should have the balls to drop him. Simple. But he didnt bcoz he knew very well how United were dependent on him for goals and magic. 
I didnt like "use & throw" like attitude of some United fans.

This may sound like Mr Proffessr to some of you but one should part ways with a smile


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 11, 2009)

the transfer will make us lose both on the pitch and in the marketing world. we may be able to produce another star and replace ronaldo. both tevez and ronnie are leaving which leaves a big void of 35-40 goals which would be hard to fill. this money i am sure would be going into transfers since the americans have always been cooperative with SAF. if we offload few of the youngsters that are linked to other clubs we may have a 80-90 million pound kitty. we have to brong quality players in before the start and make them gel with the team. 

we will keep the red flag flying high coz manchester united will never die


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> we will keep the *ref flag* flying high


Referee flag?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> the transfer will make us lose both on the pitch and in the marketing world. we may be able to produce another star and replace ronaldo. both tevez and ronnie are leaving which leaves a big void of 35-40 goals which would be hard to fill. this money i am sure would be going into transfers since the americans have always been cooperative with SAF. if we offload few of the youngsters that are linked to other clubs we may have a 80-90 million pound kitty. we have to brong quality players in before the start and make them gel with the team.
> 
> we will keep the red flag flying high coz manchester united will never die



I really dont see anybody at the moment who can replace Ronaldo.
Too much talk about that Frenchman Ribery but at the plight of Bayern.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2009)

ico said:


> Referee flag?



Dont worry all referees are in United's pocket.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 11, 2009)

rahim

actually if rooney is played through the middle, he will get us more goals. we need atleast two players who would score atleast 10-15 goals a season. one of our midfielders has to get more goals maybe carrick. i hope we sign tevez.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

Manu in striker crisis,Chelsea bringing in new boss and in need of some signings,no money for Rafa.
This can be Arsenal's season 
Wenger has started well in the window,1 deal nearly done in 10 days.2 more good players+we keep our boys and we have a realistic shot at silverware.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Maldini to join Ancelotti at Chelsea? (as his side-kick)*



> Paolo Maldini may follow Ancelotti at Chelsea as team manager.
> The AC Milan’s defense pillar for more than two decades, said yesterday to La Gazzetta dello Sport that with Kaka’s departure the Champions League is now a dream.
> He will probably be tempted by the idea of accepting Ancelotti’s proposal to be team manager at Chelsea. Paolo Maldini speaks fluent English and his charisma might be very useful in the dressing room.




Woot!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey ManU fans should not get disappointed yet.Ronaldo may fail the medical because of er..missing\nonfunctional parts.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 11, 2009)

> we will keep the ref flag flying high



Mike Riley must be so proud...


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 11, 2009)

lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 11, 2009)

In udder nooj:

Deco wants to leave Chelsea (yay!!!)

Bayern want The Bossman (exchange for Ribery and you can have him)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 11, 2009)

> "We hope to reach an agreement with [Him] in the next few days." - R.Mad
> 
> An agreement that should result in Him being paid £180,000-per-week ... netto, which is a lot of money to pay a virus, even if it's one you've contracted from Lord Ferg, who famously declared he'd never sell you one.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 11, 2009)

saf might have been compelled to sell him considering our financial situation and the money real were offering. its sad but thats football. i hope fergie has time on his side to rebuild this squad around a new star.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

^^The point is,this is NOT football.This is where the transfer and wage caps are necessary.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 11, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^The point is,this is NOT football.This is where the transfer and wage caps are necessary.



nah. i dont think so. they had the money they got him. it was his dream he got it. simple as. we too have broken transfer records in the past. it would be hypocrisy if we were to slate them for this.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2476557/Blues-hit-by-Real-move-for-Villa.html

Real Madrid is moving for Villa next.Chelsea's offer rejected.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2009)

Chelsea never made a formal offer. 



> A Chelsea spokesman told PA Sport no formal bid was made after exploratory discussions with the financially-stricken La Liga outfit.
> 
> "We have made no offer for David Villa," he said.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2009)

lol.Then what offer did Chelsea scout talk about?


			
				Skysports.com said:
			
		

> Valencia-based newspaper Levante quote Cruz Sol as saying after the meeting: "Chelsea made an important offer for him (Villa).
> 
> "But the answer (from Valencia) was 'no' because negotiations with Real Madrid are very advanced.


I'll take it as the usual silly season bollocks


----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Exotic acts of a red devil fan*



look_niks01011968 said:


> rahim
> 
> actually if rooney is played through the middle, he will get us more goals. we need atleast two players who would score atleast 10-15 goals a season. one of our midfielders has to get more goals maybe carrick. i hope we sign tevez.


Do you seriously think Fergie will oblige? Rooney has been the most mis-used player in the squad 
Infact Fergie will retire in 2 years iirc. He better have a replacement already in his mind for Cristiano, other wise we might see another raid for Spurs players and all the money will go down the drains.

Proper left and right wingers , a goal-scoring mid-fielder and a top class striker. One can see the importance of the departed player who played so well that United fans never realised the shortcomings in the squad. How many years would they rely on Giggs and Scholes? O'Shea?
Do these players not good enough: Bastian Schweinsteiger and other high-profile players.
Carrick will never score that many goals from mid-field as i still think he is over-rated and no where near the class of Scholes. Recently United & Madrid were linked with Wigan's Valencia  How good is he? Is he better than Ashley Young?

I still belive if Calderon was the president of Real Madrid, Kaka's would have remianed at Milan. But Perez is class negotiator. 2 coup in a couple of days is mind-numbing. I wonder all this talk, does reccession really exists?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
================================================


red_devil: One can only suggest behaviour which one is comfortable with and i show my middle finger regularly to my irked freinds, thats a habit, although a bad one But you suggested a filthy act which you are so comfortable in doing everyday when you wake up in the morning. Not to forget you can laugh your arse off too.
Sorry but I dont think i am capable of such 'superiror' acts of yours.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2009)

^Kiske upar hans raha hai?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2009)

Bayern wants Bosingwa


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Exotic acts of a red devil fan*



a_rahim said:


> Do you seriously think Fergie will oblige? Rooney has been the most mis-used player in the squad
> Infact Fergie will retire in 2 years iirc. He better have a replacement already in his mind for Cristiano, other wise we might see another raid for Spurs players and all the money will go down the drains.



yes i think that rooney will play through the middle more often now. we played rooney on the wings because we had ronnie running behind the opposition defence. now rooney will have to the job because he is the fastest that we have now.



> Proper left and right wingers , a goal-scoring mid-fielder and a top class striker. One can see the importance of the departed player who played so well that United fans never realised the shortcomings in the squad. How many years would they rely on Giggs and Scholes? O'Shea?
> Do these players not good enough: Bastian Schweinsteiger and other high-profile players.
> Carrick will never score that many goals from mid-field as i still think he is over-rated and no where near the class of Scholes. Recently United & Madrid were linked with Wigan's Valencia  How good is he? Is he better than Ashley Young?



we might bring in one winger and thats all i guess. we have park, nani, tosic and welbeck who is often used in that position. we are in massive debt, so we will have to use our academy more now. carrick doesnt score more goals because with us he sits deep and anchors our midfield. whenever saf has played him in an attacking role, he has got us goals and he can do that again. i wont mind raiding spurs for lennon . valencia is a big fish at wigan and maybe thats why we are being linked to him. we will get a striker most probably huntelaar as some reports say. he is the classic targetman but his form at the moment is not satisfactory. this squad has won so much in recent season that we may do with a season of rebuilding and gelling new players.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Kiske upar hans raha hai?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> lol.Then what offer did Chelsea scout talk about?




Probably we just made an enquiry about Villa, but at that stage the negotiations with Madrid were pretty advanced so we made no offer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2009)

Fabregas pledges his loyalty to Arsenal again.


			
				BBC.com said:
			
		

> "Of course I see my future at Arsenal. I have a long contract with the club.
> 
> "I would have never signed that if I did not think I was capable of making it [to the end of the deal]. The boss knows that I really want to stay here."
> 
> ...


Waiting for RVP to follow the example and sign new contract.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 12, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Probably we just made an enquiry about Villa, but at that stage the negotiations with Madrid were pretty advanced so we made no offer.



just an enquiry .. lol 


and *Fergie gets to spend all of the money *  I was expecting some of it to go towards clearing the debt ... but what it also means is that now the transfer cap is on the 80million earned from Ronalado  and they won't be giving more money .. i was so looking forward to spending 80mn + the usual 20-30 million we spend on transfers this season  




rahim :  i don't care what you do while you are with your friends or anyone in your personal life .. but when it comes to such a public forum, please behave. Don't go around saying "i want to point middle finger at so and so" ... 
once you start stooping low, it is only obvious that others will retaliate. if you can't take that then should behave properly yourself

please dont act like a cry baby or try to take the moral high ground n say that the response to your initial provocative act was "filthy". You give some you gotta be able to take some more.

anyways, i do not want to argue about this matter anymore. lets keep our discussion limited to football.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2009)

red_devil said:


> just an enquiry .. lol



I hope you know how this transfer business works.  

You first make an enquiry about a player's availability, you just don't rush into the room and put a briefcase full of cash on the table (unless you're Man Citeh). 
Apparently Chelsea inquired about Villa but Valencia told them that he is in negotiations with Madrid, so we did not bid for him.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2009)

Wake Up!!! This is not Super Selector.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2009)

From now on I will using plenty of smileys for my 102 year old e-granny who exploded like a bomb when i didnt suffixed my comments with a smiley. ditized took it sportingly though but .......
There you go i forgot again to add it.

One should take these comments with a pinch of salt.
My grooming class starts now.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)

Fight! Fight! Fight! 

haha, so we got Crazykiller and KrazzyWarrior in the Football Channel too....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2009)

ManU may have lost Ronaldo but they still have................................ Nani!!! 



> "Ronaldo was a very important player for us but now my opportunity has come," Nani said to Portuguese sports newspaper OJOGO.
> 
> "The time has come (for Manchester United) to put their trust in me."



*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5375934,00.html


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 12, 2009)

ico said:


> Fight! Fight! Fight!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, so we got Crazykiller and KrazzyWarrior in the Football Channel too....


 niaaaaaa


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)

Give Nani's Nani, the number 7 jersey....then everything will go fine.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2009)

Nani is a bigger tw@ than Ronaldo,if that is even possible and he doesn't even have the talent to back it up  
Garry Nevill->Ruud VN->Ronaldo->Nani.The tradition continues


----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2009)

ico said:


> Fight! Fight! Fight!
> 
> haha, so we got Crazykiller and KrazzyWarrior in the Football Channel too....


No!!! That position must always go to Karnivore & Mediator 


Kl@w-24 said:


> ManU may have lost Ronaldo but they still have................................ Nani!!!


Just imagine Nani missing a sitter and Andy Gray crooning, "Even my grand ma would have scored it"   See the resemblance 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Nani is a bigger tw@ than Ronaldo,if that is even possible and he doesn't even have the talent to back it up
> Garry Nevill->Ruud VN->Ronaldo->Nani.The tradition continues


Dont have to be too critical of Nani as he has never been given a full season.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 12, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I hope you know how this transfer business works.


Add to that is that the money will be received over a number of years. The check does not arrive instanteously.


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 12, 2009)

arey wat the heck why 2 utd supporters fighting for a players who is no more with us. just get going man, we still have some good classy and upcoming players in the bench .


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 12, 2009)

Ah well, Ronaldo is gone. What has happened has happened. 

I hope Nani is as good an entertainer as Ronaldo.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> I hope Nani is as good an entertainer as Ronaldo.



Nani will only entertain the opposition fans. He will do 10 step-overs and then fall over the ball.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 12, 2009)

^Which is exactly why I find Ronaldo to be entertaining


----------



## red_devil (Jun 12, 2009)

Ronaldo and PARIS HILTON   

*www.thespoiler.co.uk/index.php/2009/06/12/cristiano-ronaldo-and-paris-hilton-together-at-last


*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/show...cores-with-Paris-Hilton-in-LA-night-club.html

and the stupid goal.com comes up with this :

Chelsea, Tottenham Hotspur On Alert As David Beckham Considers Future

-- beckham for chelsea or spuds ?? fcuk no.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 12, 2009)

// offtopic:


is it only me or has the forum kinda become narrower ?? or are we gonna see more ads on the left as well ?? 

and why the f do i always get the "forum requires you to post after 30 seconds $hit every single time


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Ronaldo and PARIS HILTON
> 
> *www.thespoiler.co.uk/index.php/2009/06/12/cristiano-ronaldo-and-paris-hilton-together-at-last
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 12, 2009)

OMG so Ronaldo is les****


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2009)

Put-down of the day:



> "He will be moving clubs this summer. Arsenal are interested, but the club are too cheap at the moment" said Tim Hager (agen of M. Sakho)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Ronaldo and PARIS HILTON
> 
> .


Good for ManU.He'll fail his medical when they find out his STDs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL!! The photoshopping has begun!! 

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/06_03/realcomp2new_482x449.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Jun 13, 2009)

@red_devil: Yes it became narrow with youtube "Play" signs on both sides in Firefox.
I do use Kirsch.css by Anirudh for Opera and no ads anymore.

BTW that Paris & Ronaldo stuff is shown throughout the day on BBC News  This news channel should avoid such kind of cheesy stuff.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 13, 2009)

Wigan have confirmed that United indeed have made cash bids for Valencia. Iss chooze mein kya hai mujhe nahin pata.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 13, 2009)

Who are Chelsea going to buy? We had a quiet transfer window so far, with the management dismissing almost every link up.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 13, 2009)

people at redcafe are saying that we had people seeing valencia in every game for the past two seasons. we have made approach for the player and this deal is looking like going through.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 13, 2009)

But the point is whats so good about him?


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 13, 2009)

there must be something if we are tracking him for so long. we were also tracking palacios but spurs beat us to his signature.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 13, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> there must be something if we are tracking him for so long. we were also tracking palacios but spurs beat us to his signature.



palacios is good. I would have loved to see him at utd. But valencia.... Have not watched much of him. But have read at a lot of places that the lad has potential.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Drogba wants to stay at Chelsea as Senderos returns to Arsenal*

Those two headlines just might be linked to each other.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 13, 2009)

> Those two headlines just might be linked to each other.



how ?


----------



## iinfi (Jun 13, 2009)

Javier Mascherano and Jamie Carragher sign for Real Madrid


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2009)

red_devil said:


> how ?



Coz Drogba just LOVES to bully Senderos. So much so that Le Arse had to ship poor Senderos to Milan to stop his nightmares.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2009)

*i.media.goal.com/g/41703.jpg

Ricky roughs up Ronaldo.


----------



## hullap (Jun 14, 2009)

iinfi said:


> Javier Mascherano and Jamie Carragher sign for Real Madrid


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2009)

red_devil said:


> how ?


cause senderos filed rape charges
against him.however silvestre was fvvckd even worse.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 14, 2009)

David Villa signs for Madrid.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2009)

Dude. Any source


----------



## Rahim (Jun 14, 2009)

^BBC World Ticker


----------



## red_devil (Jun 14, 2009)

TheSun too has reported that :

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2480670/Now-Real-go-for-40m-Villa.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2009)

Alvaro Negredo + 25 million Euros = David Villa, some are reporting.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 14, 2009)

eh, who + 25m ??

and if that Negredo person isn't a great player and stuff then those guys could have easily had Wellbeck or Fraizer Campbell + 30m for villa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2009)

^ Negredo is a good player - 23 years old, scored 15+ goals for Almeria last season. Madrid will first need to buy him back from Almeria, though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2009)

david villa huh?Now this is scary


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jun 14, 2009)

negredo is a real madrid youth product. scored 19 goals for almeria where he was on loan in the league. the cashbags are throwing in every of their youth products as in a bait for getting star names. though the villa transfer isnt official yet.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2009)

denilson not even in brazil squad  
cesc should start in place of injured iniesta


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 15, 2009)

Now our official site www.manutd.com claims to land David Villa from Valencia. Don't know if this is right and whether he can click with Rooney and co.

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={C7DF7CEC-3BC3-4859-A3FD-FE4AAD215DD8}&newsid=6634456



manutd.com said:


> *United to make record bid for Villa*
> Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson is making a British record £45million bid for Valencia striker David Villa. Ferguson will take on Real Madrid for the signature of the Spanish star who will be sold by his cash-strapped club. Villa has been on the United manager’s radar for several years and now he has the money from the £80m sale of Cristiano Ronaldo to Real to fight them for Villa.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 15, 2009)

^ That's an extract from the Spanish papers!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 15, 2009)

digitized said:


> Now our official site www.manutd.com claims to land David Villa from Valencia. Don't know if this is right and whether he can click with Rooney and co.
> 
> *www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={C7DF7CEC-3BC3-4859-A3FD-FE4AAD215DD8}&newsid=6634456



Read this caveat


> The extracts on this page are taken from selected national newspapers. The views expressed here do not necessarily reflect the views of Manchester United.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 15, 2009)

> 13.18 Gael Clichy has rejected the speculation linking him with a move to Real Madrid by telling skysports.com of his commitment to Arsenal.


SOmebdy tell him, he's not Galacticos class


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2009)

Heh,I am all for them going for `galacticos class`evra then


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 16, 2009)

Results of a few games I saw:

Brazil 4-3 Egypt (Brazil escaped by the skin of their teeth through a last minute penalty converted by Kaka)
Italy  3-1 USA (Rossi scores twice)

Brazil looked very vulnerable throughout the match, opting for Spanish League's tactic of "all attack" and almost no defending


----------



## Rahim (Jun 16, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Heh,I am all for them going for `galacticos class`evra then



Dont talk about cry baby;

@wisecrab: Ya Brazil looked out of shorts when Zidan equalised.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dammit I can't watch any matches, too busy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2009)

I would love to see brazil face spain at some stage of the competition.Classic Denilson vs Essien stuff.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 16, 2009)

> And it confirms, after Josemi, Jan Kromkamp and a dozen others we've forgotten, that Benítez is to right-backs what Victoria Beckham is to handbags - the more the merrier, especially if they cost a lot and aren't going to get much use.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2009)

As if Ronaldo wasn't enough, Rio Ferdinand has decided to take it a step further:

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/06/16/article-0-055C377D000005DC-277_468x627.jpg

LMAO!!! WTF was he thinking?? Has the whole ManU squad gone <bleep>?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2009)

arsenal start the season away at everton.Our 3rd pl game is ManU away,just 2 days after cl qualifier


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2009)

only 2 home games in the first 2 months. But the toughest part is in january/feb.
when we face the big 3 in the space of 9 days.That too with the fvking ACN going on.On the plus side,our run in is a bit easier.


----------



## hullap (Jun 17, 2009)

our first game at home to Birmingham and 2nd away in Burnley. both newly promoted


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 17, 2009)

Our complete BPL schedule for 2009-10:

August

Sat Aug 15 Birmingham City H
Tue Aug 18 Burnley A
Sat Aug 22 Wigan Athletic A
Sat Aug 29 Arsenal H
 
September

Sat Sep 12 Tottenham Hotspur A
Sat Sep 19 Manchester City H
Sat Sep 26 Stoke City A
 
October

Sat Oct 3 Sunderland H
Sat Oct 17 Bolton Wanderers H
Sat Oct 24 Liverpool A
Sat Oct 31 Blackburn Rovers H
 
November

Sat Nov 7 Chelsea A
Sat Nov 21 Everton H
Sat Nov 28 Portsmouth A
 
December

Sat Dec 5 West Ham A
Sat Dec 12 Aston Villa H
Tue Dec 15 Wolverhampton Wanderers H
Sat Dec 19 Fulham A
Sat Dec 26 Hull City A
Mon Dec 28 Wigan Athletic H
 
January

Sat Jan 9 Birmingham City A
Sat Jan 16 Burnley H
Tue Jan 26 Hull City H
Sat Jan 30 Arsenal A

February

Sat Feb 6 Portsmouth H
Wed Feb 10 Aston Villa A
Sat Feb 20 Everton A
Sat Feb 27 West Ham H
 
March

Sat Mar 6 Wolverhampton Wanderers A
Sat Mar 13 Fulham H
Sat Mar 20 Liverpool H
Sat Mar 27 Bolton Wanderers A
 
April

Sat Apr 3 Chelsea H
Sat Apr 10 Blackburn Rovers A
Sat Apr 17 Manchester City A
Sat Apr 24 Tottenham Hotspur H
 
May

Sat May 1 Sunderland A
Sun May 9 Stoke City H
 
_These fixtures are provisional only and will change. Kick-off times and dates to be finalised._

The big matches:

Sat Aug 29 Arsenal H
Sat Sep 19 Manchester City H
Sat Oct 24 Liverpool A
Sat Nov 7 Chelsea A
Sat Jan 30 Arsenal A
Sat Mar 20 Liverpool H
Sat Apr 3 Chelsea H
Sat Apr 17 Manchester City A

Source: www.manutd.com


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 17, 2009)

Torres to replace Ronaldo...??

*www.express.co.uk/football/view/107435/Sir-Alex-wants-Torres-to-be-the-new-Ronaldo


----------



## Rahim (Jun 17, 2009)

^If that means Berbatov going the other way, then hell yaaa


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 17, 2009)

@Klaw- Is that a real image?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2009)

digitized said:


> Torres to replace Ronaldo...??
> 
> *www.express.co.uk/football/view/107435/Sir-Alex-wants-Torres-to-be-the-new-Ronaldo


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2009)

BTW What suckfest are these ads on the left


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> BTW What suckfest are these ads on the left


use Remove It Permanently addon in firefox. it removes all the blank spaces with ads. 
Otherwise use the NeatDigit extension by tarey_g


----------



## Rahim (Jun 17, 2009)

^or use kirsch.css by our fellow digit member (Anirudh iirc)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> @Klaw- Is that a real image?



Yup! Find more on the daily mail site!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2009)

Any update on Yaya toure for arsenal?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 17, 2009)

^Wenger only buys French kochi lads.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^or use kirsch.css by our fellow digit member (Anirudh iirc)


I'm using that theme, but it doesn't block ads immediately, thus wasting bandwidth
I'm using kirsch+R.I.P+NeatDigit+ABP R.I.P is pretty good on other sites as well)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> use Remove It Permanently addon in firefox. it removes all the blank spaces with ads.
> Otherwise use the NeatDigit extension by tarey_g


Thanks. But I use Opera. 



a_rahim said:


> ^or use kirsch.css by our fellow digit member (Anirudh iirc)


Works in Opera? Link?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Any update on Yaya toure for arsenal?



His agent has denied such rumors.
The only player we are close to signing is vermaelen.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2009)

@liverpool_fan
Here you go (you could have searched the forum though)


			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> Tutorial for Opera:
> 
> Opera has inbuilt feature for site specific user stylesheet. This is how you do it:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2009)

The transfer market is pretty quiet...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2009)

@TheWiseCrab
Thanks


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> The transfer market is pretty quiet...


On the EPL side you mean


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2009)

^ Eggjactly! 

Otherwise R.Mad are gobbling up players like a starving Ethiopian presented with a loaded fridge!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^
They will still struggle  
But they will be successful financially. They Madrid lot know how to make money.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2009)

^ They will be a frightening proposition in the CL. Imagine kaka pulling the strings in midfield, Ronaldo on one flank, Ribery on the other, Villa as the attacking sprearhead...... 

And Pellegrini is a very good coach. He will get the best out of whatever players he is handed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^
But I am not sure about the defensive aspect of their game. And these stars need to gel together too.
Barca at least had Yaya Toure as a quality defensive midfielder this season.

As for Pellegrini, well Real Madrid do tend to have the "Real" effect on their managers...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2009)

Real should ask guiness to cover them next season for being the costliest club next season without any trophies.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> But I am not sure about the defensive aspect of their game. And these stars need to gel together too.
> Barca at least had Yaya Toure as a quality defensive midfielder this season.
> 
> As for Pellegrini, well Real Madrid do tend to have the "Real" effect on their managers...



Well they had Mamadou Diarra missing for most of last season. He is a solid hard-man and will do a good job of shielding the back-four. And yes, I pity the poor Pellegrini. 

Drogba banned for 6 European matches (last 2 suspended), Bosingwa banned for 4 matches (last 1 suspended), Chelsea fined 100,000 Euros.

Apparently Drogba killed someone and Bosingwa tried to maim the referee. And Chelsea provided them the weapons.

UEFA are a joke. We have 2 days to appeal, but I don't think it would change anything.

What about that idiot ref? Oh, he got away scot-free.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Well they had Mamadou Diarra missing for most of last season. He is a solid hard-man and will do a good job of shielding the back-four. And yes, I pity the poor Pellegrini.


Only Time will tell, I guess.




> Drogba banned for 6 European matches (last 2 suspended), Bosingwa banned for 4 matches (last 1 suspended), Chelsea fined 100,000 Euros.
> 
> Apparently Drogba killed someone and Bosingwa tried to maim the referee. And Chelsea provided them the weapons.
> 
> ...



Please dont stop the Music...music..music...music....
Please dont stop the Music...music..music...music....
Please dont stop the Music...music..music...music....
.....
  

BTW I agree UEFA are a joke.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2009)

^ Do you realize this move will only force us to buy a striker and maybe even offload Drogba?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2009)

Spain lacked their creativity without fab.His knee has been injured by alonso again


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Do you realize this move will only force us to buy a striker and maybe even offload Drogba?


And Drogba leaving Chelsea? Is that good for CFC, huh?
And you lot selling Bosingwa too? 

Looking forward to see you lot in UEFA Cup in 2010.  
(Um... I mean Europa League)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2009)

^ In your dreams. Go read about the state of your club. Your owners could be going skint very soon.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

> Please dont stop the Music...music..music...music....
> Please dont stop the Music...music..music...music....
> Please dont stop the Music...music..music...music....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ In your dreams. Go read about the state of your club. Your owners could be going skint very soon.


You can get happy with that. You club exists by a mere thread of the interest free loan from Roman. Dont forget that.
And Whether Champions League or League 1, we won't need those plastic flags of yours, but then you lot dont give a F***.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2009)

^ Bitter bitter bitter!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Do you realize this move will only force us to buy a striker and maybe even offload Drogba?


He is a class player, it's only his antics that need to be curbed. If we sell him, we'll be creating a huge blunder. 


Liverpool_fan said:


> You can get happy with that. You club exists by a mere thread of the interest free loan from Roman. Dont forget that.
> And Whether Champions League or League 1, we won't need those plastic flags of yours, but then you lot dont give a F***.



You go polish those trophies lad, I guess since those are the only ones you'll get in a long time 
Maybe 'Pool can reduce their debt by reminicising in the past, oh..wait, that isn't working


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2009)

^ Heck, I was just trying to wind him up in a reverse sort of way.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 18, 2009)

^ ok heres something that'll lighten you guys up 



			
				THE_legendary_SUN said:
			
		

> MANCHESTER UNITED are monitoring Arsenal star Robin van Persie.



*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/premteams/arsenal/2487552/Van-Utd.html


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2009)

^^
lulz


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2009)

Not going to happen.
[BOLLOXED]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2009)

Today's arseblog has a nice piece on RVP rumor


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2009)

RVP to ManU? 

The guy will trip over his shoelaces on the way to Manchester and get injured for 2 weeks.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> He is a class player, it's only his antics that need to be curbed. If we sell him, we'll be creating a huge blunder.
> 
> 
> You go polish those trophies lad, I guess since those are the only ones you'll get in a long time
> Maybe 'Pool can reduce their debt by reminicising in the past, oh..wait, that isn't working



When did I mention our trophies? Poor kids. Sooo jealous.  But understandable, you lot got no history, nothing, Just a rich owner trying to buy the trophies.
Go to your place - Stamford Bridge, The European Cup Free Zone. 

And yeah you can hope that we don't win a trophy. But we will win more trophies than you come the next season. We'll see to zat. 
Only of Chav$ financial muscle (a.k.a. roman's a$$) and possibility of a financial implosion at Anfield can be any hope to you. LOL! I feel sorry for you lot. But hey why should I feel sorry for paper... eh lol...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> When did I mention our trophies? Poor kids. Sooo jealous.  But understandable, you lot got no history, nothing, Just a rich owner trying to buy the trophies.
> Go to your place - Stamford Bridge, The European Cup Free Zone.
> 
> And yeah you can hope that we don't win a trophy. But we will win more trophies than you come the next season. We'll see to zat.
> Only of Chav$ financial muscle (a.k.a. roman's a$$) and possibility of a financial implosion at Anfield can be any hope to you. LOL! I feel sorry for you lot. But hey why should I feel sorry for paper... eh lol...


At least we've got trophies 

*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/unitedliverpool.jpg



It's funny how people try to be something they are not. 
 
Tell me dude, if any country/club hasn't won a trophy, do you think it's appropriate to point fingers at the winners (in our case, the FA Cup)  and say "At least we won in 19[insert random two digits here], where were you at that time?"
It's silly if you ask me


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> At least we've got trophies
> 
> *therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/unitedliverpool.jpg
> It's funny how people try to be something they are not.







> Tell me dude, if any country/club hasn't won a trophy, do you think it's appropriate to point fingers at the winners (in our case, the FA Cup)  and say "At least we won in 19[insert random two digits here], where were you at that time?"
> It's silly if you ask me



When did I show off by saying at least we won in 1990 and before? The previous post was only the reply to this.


> You go polish those trophies lad, I guess since those are the only ones you'll get in a long time


You brought that topic up. 
And Yes We have EVERY right to be proud of our history. If an achievement is old, it doesn't make it any less valuable.
BTW We won something which you haven't and it's as recently in 2005.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 18, 2009)

where is K@W ???

its better if he says FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> When did I show off by saying at least we won in 1990 and before? The previous post was only the reply to this.


Oh, so I guess you didnt say "CFC has no history, just a rich owner trying to buy trophies" ? 


> You brought that topic up.


This was going on between you and Klaw about loan and money and success (in that order) in our club. I just took over (since well, Kl@w isnt online and I felt like it)


> And Yes We have EVERY right to be proud of our history. If an achievement is old, it doesn't make it any less valuable.
> BTW We won something which you haven't and it's as recently in 2005.


True, but other than that you dont have much to talk about.
Mind you, if you'll hadn't won, Everton would have taken the 4th slot for the CL league that year 

Man, it's fun to rant


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

@red_devil
You provide far more entertainment with your fights though...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Oh, so I guess you didnt say "CFC has no history, just a rich owner trying to buy trophies" ?


I said that after what you said. Sheesh... 



> This was going on between you and Klaw about loan and money and success (in that order) in our club. I just took over (since well, Kl@w isnt online and I felt like it)






> True, but other than that you dont have much to talk about.


Meh... I guess having a good run in PL; Improving gradually with your league slot, good CL run, PL doubles over CFC and ManUre including a 4-1 trashing of ManUre at Old Toilet is just nothing to talk about. 



> Mind you, if you'll hadn't won, Everton would have taken the 4th slot for the CL league that year


Yup! We might have sunk in the depths of UEFA Cup after that.
So could have Chelsea NOT be taken over by Roman and sinking in League 1 (particularly since they were deeply in financial troubles before the takeover).
Ifs and buts don't exist.




> Man, it's fun to rant


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> When did I mention our trophies? Poor kids. Sooo jealous.  But understandable, you lot got no history, nothing, Just a rich owner trying to buy the trophies.
> Go to your place - Stamford Bridge, The European Cup Free Zone.
> 
> And yeah you can hope that we don't win a trophy. But we will win more trophies than you come the next season. We'll see to zat.



If I had a penny for every time I heard a bitter and jealous Pool fan say this, I would be a millionaire. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> BTW We won something which you haven't and it's as recently in 2005.



Yes, now you're REALLY clutching at straws. 

How many times have we had this stupid argument that defies all logic and is only a means for Pool fans to vent their frustration and jealousy? Surely when you got taken over, you lot must have thought - 'Ah, here comes the money, now we can buy big stars'. It ain't anyone else's fault that the American owners screwed your club, unlike our 'sugar daddy' Roman Abramovich. 

Now I realize, even that contributes to your hatred towards our club.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 18, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I'm using that theme, but it doesn't block ads immediately, thus wasting bandwidth
> I'm using kirsch+R.I.P+NeatDigit+ABP R.I.P is pretty good on other sites as well)


I use Opera and it blocks the ads immediately & stretches the site too.


Liverpool_fan said:


> Thanks. But I use Opera.
> Works in Opera? Link?


Works flawlessly in Opera.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> If I had a penny for every time I heard a bitter and jealous Pool fan say this, I would be a millionaire.


Jealous? Us? No way. LOL!  Talk about pot calling a kettle black. 




> Yes, now you're REALLY clutching at straws.
> 
> How many times have we had this stupid argument that defies all logic and is only a means for Pool fans to vent their frustration and jealousy? Surely when you got taken over, you lot must have thought - 'Ah, here comes the money, now we can buy big stars'. It ain't anyone else's fault that the American owners screwed your club, unlike our 'sugar daddy' Roman Abramovich.
> 
> Now I realize, even that contributes to your hatred towards our club.


Huh? Is that even an argument? Typical Kl@w. 
Yes we were positive that we would compete financially with likes of you lot at least to a certain extent but the retards did screw us.
And no we don't hate CFC because of your rich owner. We only hate due to the pseudo zealatory among you lot who arrogantly assume to have the all the trophies in their hands and have an obvious lack of humility and taste. , and their blatant jealousy to our club's history.
Heck, you lot talk and complain about our history even more than we think about you lot. And that says something.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 18, 2009)

lolz fight fight fight


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Jealous? Us? No way. LOL!  Talk about pot calling a kettle black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pseudo zealatory? us? 
I think you've confused us to be ManU 
About the previous argument, it was you who said "Roman is an a$$ who can buy anything" and "We dont need more plastic blue flags in our games", remember?


			
				liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> You can get happy with that. You club exists by a mere thread of the interest free loan from Roman. Dont forget that.
> And Whether Champions League or League 1, we won't need those plastic flags of yours, but then you lot dont give a F***.


Talk about contradiction.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 18, 2009)

niaaaa


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Pseudo zealatory? us?
> I think you've confused us to be ManU


You lot are beginners. ManUre are past masters. 



> About the previous argument, it was you who said "Roman is an a$$ who can buy anything" and "We dont need more plastic blue flags in our games", remember?


That had nothing to do with trophies argument. You brought it up. 
BTW I didn't call Roman an a$$. I said roman has an a$$ (his money that is). 



> Talk about contradiction.


What?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Jealous? Us? No way. LOL!  Talk about pot calling a kettle black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can only laugh at you. I've turned you inside-out so that you can't even see that you are contradicting your own points. 

Take some rest.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

Take anything. Mark with something. Take more out of context. And voila, you have a contradiction. Great Work Kl@w.
Have you considered a career in journalism?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Anurag dont worry. My grand-children will read abut the rich history of Liverpool Foobtall Club in their History books 

LFC lost the title 

As for money Rafa has wasted quite a lot of money of LFC and Houllier previous to him. Too many average but over-priced players came to Anfield and got lost in translation.

BTW is the deal with Ribery done? It seems Barcelona has derailed the poaching attempt of Real Madrid for David Villa.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Take anything. Mark with something. Take more out of context. And voila, you have a contradiction. Great Work Kl@w.
> Have you considered a career in journalism?



Nah, never. I just didn't bother to list out each point and laugh at it separately. Too much work.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2009)

Our rants are going no where


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Hey Anurag dont worry. My grand-children will read abut the rich history of Liverpool Foobtall Club in their History books
> 
> LFC lost the title


Already forgotton the 4-1 trashing and PWNage at Rome by Barca, have you? 



> As for money Rafa has wasted quite a lot of money of LFC and Houllier previous to him. Too many average but over-priced players came to Anfield and got lost in translation.


Make a list of how much actually Rafa wasted. Then make your argument.  
Or Should I remind Berbatov, Nani, Veron, among so may others..
And keep sticking to Gerard Houllier's era, what more you can do...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 18, 2009)

^Point a finger wiseguy  and see the sparks!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Jealous? Us? No way. LOL!  Talk about pot calling a kettle black.



Yes, jealous. That is why you keep reminding us - 'You may have won the premiership but we've won the European cup 5 times'. 

It's like saying - 'Yeah, you may have 2 Ferraris, but have you ever owned an Ambassador? '.  





Liverpool_fan said:


> And no we don't hate CFC because of your rich owner. We only hate due to the pseudo zealatory among you lot who arrogantly assume to have the all the trophies in their hands and have an obvious lack of humility and taste. , and their blatant jealousy to our club's history.
> Heck, you lot talk and complain about our history even more than we think about you lot. And that says something.



We arrogantly assume..... er what? Come again? I thought Pool fans used to brag about '5 times'!! 5 times!! 5 times!! 

Lack of humility and taste - right. We state the bleeding obvious, it's lack of humility. You brag about 5 trophies, it's cherishing your history.  

We have no interest in your history. How many times do we have to tell you? When we laugh at 'history', does it appear that we actually care a damn about what Pool achieved before a lot of us were even born?  

There. I've countered each point separately. Now calm down.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Yes, jealous. That is why you keep reminding us - 'You may have won the premiership but we've won the European cup 5 times'.
> 
> It's like saying - 'Yeah, you may have 2 Ferraris, but have you ever owned an Ambassador? '.


What a crap argument. 



> We arrogantly assume..... er what? Come again? I thought Pool fans used to brag about '5 times'!! 5 times!! 5 times!!
> 
> Lack of humility and taste - right. We state the bleeding obvious, it's lack of humility. You brag about 5 trophies, it's cherishing your history.
> 
> We have no interest in your history. How many times do we have to tell you? When we laugh at 'history', does it appear that we actually care a damn about what Pool achieved before a lot of us were even born?


You lot are OBSESSED with our history like NO OTHER. Did I bring the Number of Trophies Point HERE? DID I? I was only making fun of the plastic flags you lot wave and TheWiseCrab argued by bringing polishing the old trophies argument. Heck I should actually start bragging just to piss you lot. It's that fun. 
Keep denying to yourselves Chelsea fans, keep on, but it will always you who are OBSESSED.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Already forgotton the 4-1 trashing and PWNage at Rome by Barca, have you?


Respect  I dont suffer from amnesia.  No Mememto here.



> Make a list of how much actually Rafa wasted. Then make your argument.
> Or Should I remind Berbatov, Nani, Veron, among so may others..
> And keep sticking to Gerard Houllier's era, what more you can do...


So be very honest with you this reminds me of Congress vs BJP fights over Varun's hate speech and how both parties reminded each other of their deeds.

Liverpool FC will always be associated with history unless they win the BPL and shut the mouth-up for good.  Just how much confidence do you exude from players like Dossenna & Lucas?
Has Glen Johnson joined Liverpool?

Have you seen Veron in CL? He was the most influential player for United in those matches bcoz the pace was slow like Serie A. No denying of his epic failure in EPL.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> What a crap argument.
> 
> 
> You lot are OBSESSED with our history like NO OTHER. Did I bring the Number of Trophies Point HERE? DID I? I was only making fun of the plastic flags you lot wave and TheWiseCrab argued by bringing polishing the old trophies argument. Heck I should actually start bragging just to piss you lot. It's that fun.
> Keep denying to yourselves Chelsea fans, keep on, but it will always you who are OBSESSED.



You have no answer to it, hence you dismiss it as crap. 

FFS, this is heading nowhere. Have fun with your <bleep>. See, I even bleeped out that word, so you won't call us 'OBSESSED'! 

Thanks for the laughs, but I must stop before I get a headache running around in circles.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 18, 2009)

He is behaving like a cry baby. Competition for Disc_Junkie?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Liverpool FC will always be associated with history unless they win the BPL and shut the mouth-up for good.  Just how much confidence do you exude from players like Dossenna & Lucas?


We will. Just wait and watch.



> Has Glen Johnson joined Liverpool?


Almost.



> Have you seen Veron in CL? He was the most influential player for United in those matches bcoz the pace was slow like Serie A. No denying of his epic failure in EPL.


So? Wasn't it a lack of foresight from Funguson/plain bad luck? You can always point fingers at Rafa but you will always try to cover Funguson, right?
Tell me which players you deem to be failures? Nunez? He was forced over by Owen Deal. Fernando Morientes? Who would have thought he would fail so epically. He was among Europe's best. Keane? He just did not fit in the team. Bellamy? We sold him with a profit. 
There were some real stinkers by Rafa regarding Transfers but that's with every manager and club.
And don't start about Gerard Houllier and Rick Parry. Houllier lost his grip after 2002 unfortunately and Parry? Well I can't dislike someone more.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> You have no answer to it, hence you dismiss it as crap.
> 
> FFS, this is heading nowhere. Have fun with your <bleep>. See, I even bleeped out that word, so you won't call us 'OBSESSED'!
> 
> Thanks for the laughs, but I must stop before I get a headache running around in circles.





Someone lost his eyesight... ouch...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> He is behaving like a cry baby. Competition for Disc_Junkie?


Where is red_devil's post?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2009)

I was offline for just 10 mins, and boy, I missed a heady argument


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Someone lost his eyesight... ouch...



Yes, reading all those posts that meant nothing, has cost me my eyesight. Imma sue you!! 

Now pipe down.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2009)

lol lack of footie=one liner flame wars


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 19, 2009)

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 19, 2009)

*Rafa Benitez speaks from his rear.*



Liverpool_fan said:


> We will. Just wait and watch.
> Almost.
> 
> So? Wasn't it a lack of foresight from Funguson/plain bad luck? You can always point fingers at Rafa but you will always try to cover Funguson, right?
> ...


The problem with Liverpool and their managers was that they never won the BPL and went on to be a Cup Club: meaning one night talent.
Fergie too has his share of gripes but the club was so successful and thats why his stinkers never gets highlighted.

Remenber how many greats say no matter how good a Cricket Team/Player is in shorter version of the game. The Team's real prowess is tested in the longer version of the Game.
Liverpool is a great Knock-out tournament team but their lack of talent and too much dependence over Gerrard_Torres prevents them being termed as serious challengers. No insult plz. "Just Do It"

Dont even start making bold prophecy Anurag. You write too many "We will see in the future"& "We will. Just wait and watch" nonsense. Lucas doesnt have any future, at least for 5 long years, in that mid-field of this club. Alonso, Mascherano  & Gerrard are permanent and he doesnt have the class to fill any position. How old is he? Rafa still thinks the best club in BPL didnt won the title. You cant expect fans to give respect to a manager who says such things. Dont ask for proof.
LFC has made good progress under Rafa last season, no denying that but should show more humility to get respect.

You can write another short essay now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Rafa Benitez speaks from his rear.*



a_rahim said:


> The problem with Liverpool and their managers was that they never won the BPL and went on to be a Cup Club: meaning one night talent.
> Fergie too has his share of gripes but the club was so successful and thats why his stinkers never gets highlighted.


How long did Fergiescum take to bring the PL title to Old Trafford? Have you ever looked at his stats? Kindly look into it.



> Remenber how many greats say no matter how good a Cricket Team/Player is in shorter version of the game. The Team's real prowess is tested in the longer version of the Game.
> Liverpool is a great Knock-out tournament team but their lack of talent and too much dependence over Gerrard_Torres prevents them being termed as serious challengers. No insult plz. "Just Do It"


Your statement about Gerrard & Torres dependences sums up how little you know how we set up and play and how much you read into the English media like the S*n. 
Every team is dependent on one-two really influential players in the field. In your case it was Rooney and C.Ronaldo []. Same is with Liverpool. And look a our team beyond Gerrard and Torres, you'll find we have players like Mascherano, Alonso, Carrager, Agger, Skrtel, Reina who are among the best in the world in their positions. Aurelio and Insua are also good players, while Aurelio is not world class, but he is good enough and Insua is a promising prospect. Our only weak positions is Right Back, we need cover in the defensive midfield, a Left Winger, and a cover-up striker.
Obviously your lack of talent assertion does not hold water here. Just because Rafa  assembled the side with a lesser budget, that doesn't make our side weak.
If you are talking of squad (not team) then you are right to a certain extent since we don't have the depth which ManUre and Chelsea have.


> Dont even start making bold prophecy Anurag. You write too many "We will see in the future"& "We will. Just wait and watch" nonsense. *Lucas doesnt have any future, at least for 5 long years,* in that mid-field of this club. Alonso, Mascherano  & Gerrard are permanent and he doesnt have the class to fill any position. How old is he? Rafa still thinks the best club in BPL didnt won the title. You cant expect fans to give respect to a manager who says such things. Dont ask for proof.


The lad is just 22. Just give him a break. Even Gerrard did not bring shockwaves during his intial career. Not everbody is a Messi, Fabregas, Bojan, etc.
Yes No prophecies. I only want my team to fight. I don't want to make arrogant assumptions.
And Rafa is right. We only finished second due to weak draws against Stoke, Hull, Wigan, etc. As a team we were indeed overall a better team than you lot.



> LFC has made good progress under Rafa last season, no denying that but *should show more humility to get respec*t.


Jaise ko taisa. 



> You can write another short essay now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 19, 2009)

> While Florentino Perez said yesterday in microphones Canal Nou that the signing of Villa was a matter of time, the daily MARCA unveils its Friday edition of this information in a Manu Sainz that the president of Real Madrid has decided to halt the operation before the rejection of the fans Valencianista the possible development of the 'gauge'. The club insists that White does not want to bring a new 'case Mijatovic' and only a miracle could unlock a bargain today is broken.
> 
> As events occur, Villa collapsed yesterday after the training of the Spanish selection Llorente after telling him that any equipment sold to Real Madrid at least. 'The gauge' is a nightmare happening in the merger with 'The Red' and that Valencia is pushing him to accept the offer from Chelsea.



LOL!! What a translation!! 

Apparently, Marca are saying that Valencia are pushing David Villa to accept Chelsea's offer.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 19, 2009)

Why is everybody writing essays here nowadays?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2009)

eboue is close to signing a 4 year extantion
source-F365
W0000000000000000000T
also vermaelen will have his medical today at arsenal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2009)

Belgian defender Thomas Vermaelen has signed for Arsenal.Confirmed on the official site.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 19, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Good signing for the gooners.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 19, 2009)

It remains to be seen if he can fill the defensive void for Le Arse. If Wenger has spent 10 million on him, he might be pretty good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2009)

Come on Arsene,now sign Melo or Cana and fix the midfield


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 19, 2009)

Poor Tony Adams.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 19, 2009)

*David Villa is NO LONGER FOR SALE.*



> "I want to confirm the decision that we have taken to not sell Villa. We have the made the decision after days of deliberating and after weighing up the advantages and disadvantages of any deal. Villa is the best forward in Europe and we have the good luck that he is at Valencia.
> 
> "We will fight so he stays with us. He is a very important player. Valencia need these types of players who show and have shown their commitment each day. The fans knows we will count on having a competitive team and competing to the highest level," Marca quote him as saying.
> 
> ...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 20, 2009)

International Matches Results:

Italy 0-1 Egypt


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Tevez has left ManU*



> A statement on the club's official website reads, "Following contact received from Carlos Tevez’s advisors last night, in advance of the deadline the Club set for concluding negotiations, Manchester United announces that Carlos will not be signing a new contract with the Club.
> 
> "The Club agreed to pay the option price of £25.5m and offered Carlos a five-year contract which would have made him one of its highest paid players.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Rafa Benitez speaks from his rear.*



Liverpool_fan said:


> How long did Fergiescum take to bring the PL title to Old Trafford? Have you ever looked at his stats? Kindly look into it.


Samay samay ki baat hai. One should not live in the past for too long.



> Your statement about Gerrard & Torres dependences sums up how little you know how we set up and play and how much you read into the English media like the S*n.


Keeping  hands over one's eyes doesnt hide the reality & I dont read Sun at all. 



> Our only weak positions is Right Back, we need cover in the defensive midfield, *a Left Winger*, and *a cover-up striker*


So Riera is not good enough? Remember a striker called Kuyt who came as a striker and ended up becoming a right sided plyer. I know what your reply on this would be.



> And Rafa is right. We only finished second due to weak draws against Stoke, Hull, Wigan, etc. As a team we were indeed overall a better team than *you* lot.


Infact if you scan all my posts regarding United, you will fail to see me write like "we" as most of the fans write as "we need a striker blah blah....."
One must do critial thinking rather than being mopped.



> Jaise ko taisa.


When some one is so successful arrogance creeps in.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 20, 2009)

tevez left united .... ok .. but where is he going?
is he still with that kia mia??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh my,expect to see furgus in the market soon.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 20, 2009)

^ yes he is still with that guy and I think he has said that he won't be going to join Pool... 

// i guess he will end up at Man Citeh... they're sure to offer him a lot of $$$$


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I think Chelsea will sign him. (Tevez)  

I wonder what Chelsea fans think about possibly signing him...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 20, 2009)

Tevez could end up at Chelsea. So could Villa. And Sturridge. And Ibra. 

I have stopped thinking about rumours. Makes no sense.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Rafa Benitez speaks from his rear.*

Somehow I missed this post. 


a_rahim said:


> So Riera is not good enough? Remember a striker called Kuyt who came as a striker and ended up becoming a right sided plyer. I know what your reply on this would be.


Riera is good. But I am not sure of Babel. He(Babel) is a striker anyway and has not really set the world on fire and LW/LM is not his preferred position anyway, that is why we need cover in Left Midfield.
Kuyt can actually do pretty well as a striker, but he is not prolific. As for El Zhar and N'gog I cannot expect them to come all of a sudden when Torres is injured/rested and perform.



> Infact if you scan all my posts regarding United, you will fail to see me write like "we" as most of the fans write as "we need a striker blah blah....."
> One must do critial thinking rather than being mopped.


Each one to his own.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 20, 2009)

^Infact if you look at players like Farfan & Babel who are used to play as Wingers in the 4-3-3 formation used mostly in Dutch league with 2 wingers and a hitman in the middle. So Babel is not suited to play in the centre. He has great skills though.
Kuyt is a team player as one can see his dedication to play a position alien to him. Another player could have thrown some tantrums and walked out. Crowds love these players.

Tevez should join Man City as Chelsea wont have any place for him when Joe COle is fit and he would sit on the bench once again. No problem with City who i have learnt has signed Santa Cruz. So Tevez would fit in nicely.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 20, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Kuyt is a team player as one can see his dedication to play a position alien to him. Another player could have thrown some tantrums and walked out. Crowds love these players.


Yup. 


a_rahim said:


> ^Infact if you look at players like Farfan & Babel who are used to play as Wingers in the 4-3-3 formation used mostly in Dutch league with 2 wingers and a hitman in the middle. So Babel is not suited to play in the centre. He has great skills though.


Yes, he has all the characteristics of a really good player. However it seems Liverpool are not destined to his talents. He will do well for whichever team he joins in the future if he leaves.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 20, 2009)

United are strongly linked with Benzema.



> Thomas Jefferson
> "Never spend your money before you have it."


----------



## Aspire (Jun 20, 2009)

Check this out
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=44414
Almost 2000 Replies by Arsenal Gunners!!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 20, 2009)

Where is abeeeees?! (abyss )

Aspire, thanks for that info, we really needed it.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 20, 2009)

^Rest assure he will be here with some Barca news


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 20, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Check this out
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=44414
> Almost 2000 Replies by Arsenal Gunners!!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 20, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Check this out
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=44414
> Almost 2000 Replies by Arsenal Gunners!!!!



whatever!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2009)

Benzema strongly linked to united.. deal could be anywhere b/w 30 to 40 mil. 
Mascherano & ashley young linked with barcelona

with pound becoming cheap... i see a lot of english players linked to the spanish clubs... didn't happen before.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 21, 2009)

I was hoping Benzema would come to Chelsea.
Any way, even if he becomes a Red, I'll be more than delighted to see him play more often rather than that Bhaylaa


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I was hoping Benzema would come to Chelsea.
> Any way, even if he becomes a Red *Devil*, I'll be more than delighted to see him play more often rather than that Bhaylaa


Fix'd


----------



## hullap (Jun 21, 2009)

[youtube]T1r02wM8-j0[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Old Ad


----------



## red_devil (Jun 21, 2009)

Tevez out and the photochopping begins 



*i43.tinypic.com/2hn9w69.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 21, 2009)

*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/ronaldotantrum.gif


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 21, 2009)

lmao!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2009)

^^ LOL..


----------



## Rahim (Jun 21, 2009)

Now we will see histantrums in Ivory Whites


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2009)

Torres linked with a 60 mil. move to chelsea.. looks like the debt payment is making the rumour mill very active....


----------



## red_devil (Jun 21, 2009)

that chelsea bid thing has to be by far the biggest BS i've heard in this transfer season..


*www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/sport/371...-Ancelotti-ready-to-launch-audacious-bid.html


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 21, 2009)

The press knows Tevez is going to Citeh, so they've cooked up this rumour.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 21, 2009)

Fat load of bollocks this "Torres" bid


----------



## hullap (Jun 21, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/ronaldotantrum.gif


hahahahahah


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Fat load of bollocks this "Torres" bid


Yup! 
If one goes by these media lot, the entire Liverpool FC team is for sale.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Tevez out and the photochopping begins
> 
> 
> 
> *i43.tinypic.com/2hn9w69.gif


Is that Cashley Cole on the right?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 22, 2009)

^That seems to be Robinho.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Yup! The ManCity link!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 22, 2009)

Good news for Chelsea fans!!!!!



> "Liverpool FC confirmed this evening that they had reached an agreement with Portsmouth Football Club and with Glen Johnson for the transfer of the player to Anfield."



Hooray!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 22, 2009)

*photoserver.ws/files/fiiij5fmzlilvxy4f0fm.gif

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/9675/spartasingwaej6.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Good news for Chelsea fans!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!!!!


I dont get it. Why good? (not that we need another defender, but still, why?)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Unbelievably overrated defender whom we sold for 4 million GBP, and who is now being sold for 18 million GBP.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2009)

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/2159/article11942090567d0780.jpg

*i28.photobucket.com/albums/c204/Morrowind_Mosher/Hlebbrochure-1.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2009)

Owen's representatives are cheap.Young,cool,stylish,FIT AND HEALTY?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2009)

Johnson's signed for pool.
he's over rated. not a good deal for 18 mil. (god! how can someone be willing to pay 18 mil. for glen johnson of all the people.)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmm... News filtering through that Chelsea have a sell-on clause on Johnson which means some of the Pool money comes into our coffers.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 23, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Johnson's signed for pool.
> he's over rated. not a good deal for 18 mil. (god! how can someone be willing to pay 18 mil. for glen johnson of all the people.)



The same way United paid 30M for Carrick


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Good news for Chelsea fans!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!!!!


Meh...

Anyway we badly needed a good quality RB. I hope he shines at Anfield. 
Though his price has been quite costly.
(though I daresay a large chunk of his fees seem to part of Portsmouth's fees are in which were due to the sale of Crouch, so Rafa hasn't quite melted out this much of his transfer budget)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 23, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Meh...
> 
> Anyway we badly needed a good quality RB. I hope he shines at Anfield.
> Though his price has been quite costly.
> (though I daresay a large chunk of his fees seem to part of Portsmouth's fees are in which were due to the sale of Crouch, so Rafa hasn't quite melted out this much of his transfer budget)



He is a Chelsea reject. Period. 

His deficiencies were exposed by Olivier kapo in the first game of Jose's final season. Kapo went past Johnson as if he wasn't there and scored. Needless to say, that was probably Johnson's last game for us and he was promptly packed off to Portsmouth.

And how many right-backs do you need? Arbeloa, Degen (remember him?) and Carragher can all play at RB. Add Johnson to the list, which makes it 4. Even if Arbeloa leaves, 17 million on Johnson is overkill.

EDIT: I just read a letter from a Pool fan. Here is an extract:



> A lot has been made about the fact that the deal is actually not as taxing on the transfer kitty as it appears, due to the fact that we are still owed £7m from the sale of Peter Crouch. Is this a gift certificate we're holding that needs to be spent at the Portsmouth store and has an expiration date on it? Presumably if we didn't sign Johnson (or indeed any Pompey player) we'd still see that money at some stage.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 23, 2009)

United new Kit :

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/261/rionewkit.jpg

*www.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01429/park-ji-sung1_1429199c.jpg

*blogs.mirror.co.uk/football-banter/css/MAN%20UNITED%20ROONEY.jpg


I don't like this kit


----------



## Rahim (Jun 23, 2009)

^AIG-sponsor deal is kaput,right?


----------



## red_devil (Jun 23, 2009)

^ yes. but not until may 2010. 

Just a money making gimmick... this year new kit with AIG logo and people buy it...next years kit will come with AON logo and people by that one too :{ and united sell 2 sets of  kits in 2 seasons


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 23, 2009)

Aww, no Qatar Airways...


----------



## red_devil (Jun 23, 2009)

^ nope 

thank God for that!! QA would've been a disaster !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2009)

The &quot;V&quot; looks odd.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 23, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ nope
> 
> thank God for that!! QA would've been a disaster !!



Maybe they shelved the plan, since Ronaldo is now off to madrid.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2009)

*www.nufc.premiumtv.co.uk/javaImages/15/e7/0,,10278~6154005,00.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 23, 2009)

^ Banana custard!!


----------



## red_devil (Jun 23, 2009)

^ yeah.. now hope Perez and Ronaldo get inspired and make a QA kit for themselves 

but this kit way better than the built in push up bra's your players get


----------



## red_devil (Jun 23, 2009)

by this i mean United kit not the banana custard


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 23, 2009)

^ Robocop will pwn youz. 8)

Russia also uses the same template.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> He is a Chelsea reject. Period.
> 
> His deficiencies were exposed by Olivier kapo in the first game of Jose's final season. Kapo went past Johnson as if he wasn't there and scored. Needless to say, that was probably Johnson's last game for us and he was promptly packed off to Portsmouth.
> 
> And how many right-backs do you need? Arbeloa, Degen (remember him?) and Carragher can all play at RB. Add Johnson to the list, which makes it 4. Even if Arbeloa leaves, 17 million on Johnson is overkill.


Degen? Injuries render him in such a position that he cannot be relied on at this point. And with Hyypia gone, Carra going RB is only for an emergency and that too only when Skrtl and Agger are fit to play as centre backs.
As for Johnson. remember you lot kept him literally as a squad player, lack of chances, poor form, led to subsequent poor performances. And he was very young at that time and still is. He as improved a lot with Portsmouth and even Capello has shown faith in him, that is why he is a great addition to the squad. Dirk Kuyt at Right Midfield and his energy would help him too, to mention.
Moreover Arbeloa should remain in the team IMO, otherwise we are back to square one witth just one fit recognisable natural Right Back.
Yes 17million is bit too much but I am very positive about the transfer.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 23, 2009)

I can see him playing well enough for Pool. But Capello chooses him coz all other right-backs are crocked or too old (Wes Brown, Gary Neville) or too inconsistent (Micah Richards).


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2009)

man united kit: dont like the black strip... last years kit was so much better
Newcastle : OMG... yellow?? couldn't they have chosen any other colour


----------



## Rahim (Jun 24, 2009)

^Come on man!!!! They needed the bright colours to get noticed in Championship 
United's jersey is old fashioned


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 24, 2009)

*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/liverpoolmilk.jpg
*www.sport.co.uk/public/images_cartoons/DarthWenger.jpg


----------



## hullap (Jun 24, 2009)

^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2009)

HT: Spain 0-1 USA
:shocked:


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2009)

Spain 0-2 USA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol you should be happy,some rest for Liverpool players.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol you should be happy,some rest for Liverpool players.



Yeah, sure...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2009)

Spain knocked out. 
I guess this would bring the Spaniards back to ground.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2009)

Thankfully Cesc survived the pointless cup without any injuries.Our preseason starts in 13 days.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2009)

CESC BOMB!   



> "The absence of titles at Arsenal is what angers me the most," he is quoted as saying in _The Sun_.
> "Cristiano (Ronaldo) said he's leaving Manchester United because he had nothing else to win. For me right now it is the exact opposite, seeing the impotence.
> "This year we wanted it, we were giving everything - but we couldn't reach the level that everyone expected of Arsenal.
> "When you win, you're well. But when you don't, everyone is in a bad mood. For four years now, we've needed a title to regain our belief in ourselves."
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2009)

To be fair there is no &quot;bomb&quot; there except the headline,which I am sure has been 'misinterpreted' by the English media from his Spanish interview.
&quot;For me right now it is the exact opposite, *seeing the impotence*.&quot;
Doen't make much sense does it?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh my,it seems that the quotes originated from The Sun.We are fvcked bad in that case.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2009)

I hope so.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 25, 2009)

Spain knocked out is a shock. 
Gunners shouldnt mind such language as that is the exact cause of the failures. Why to hide it?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2009)

Manchester City favourites to sign Carlos Tevez
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jun/25/carlos-tevez-manchester-city

Santa Cruz and Tevez would be quite a decent strike patnership.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 25, 2009)

^Old news as per tranfer standards. Tevez will officially leave United on July 1st.
SOme quality defenders and hard-working midfield and the team would be good, at least on paper.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2009)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00832/Fabregas-splash2_832265a.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2009)

> Man Utd have got rid of Ronaldo and Tevez and their new shirt sports a massive arrow pointing downwards.
> 
> Are Nike trying to tell us something?



LMAO!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2009)

I just realised Spain have to play 3-4 playoff. What the f***? Who idea was of 3-4 playoff? Idiotic really...  When will our players get rest?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LMAO!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2009)

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/gallery/2009/jun/24/the-gallery-howard-webb?picture=349292556
*static.guim.co.uk/Guardian/football/gallery/2009/jun/24/1/WebbRiley-2648.jpg


> To compensate for the loss of Ronaldo, Sir Alex signed the two men most capable of changing a game United's way in an instant


LOL!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2009)

Real Sign Albiol

*www.goal.com/en/news/12/spain/2009...al-real-madrid-sign-raul-albiol-from-valencia
*www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satellite/en...oOficial/Official_Announcement_2009-06-25.htm


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2009)

Real Madrid sign Raul Albiol from Valencia!!



> Real Madrid have officially confirmed the signing of Valencia defender Raul Albiol on a five-year contract.
> 
> The centre-back, who has been on duty with Spain in the Confederations Cup, will be officially presented next week after undergoing a medical and formally signing his deal.



Finally a defender. And a top-class defender at that.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2009)

Woot! Our new AWAY kit!!

*www.chelseamegastore.com/stores/chelsea/_artwork/english/home/tlm-a1.jpg

*www.chelseamegastore.com/stores/chelsea/_artwork/_common/kit_selector/228/dummy.jpg

Looks good! Inspired by Inter Milan


----------



## Rahim (Jun 25, 2009)

Anurag, those posts of yours is a gem  about the referees.
The kit look great but Klaw, tera kya hoga.....tu toh sirf blue colour hi pehchaanta hai.....

Arsenal players should visit some local hakeem/vaidh to get some Mardaangi ki Josh syrup


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2009)

^ Blue ke doosre shades bhi pehchaan leta hu!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 25, 2009)

^So you are evolving  Dont worry with thise rate of progress you will soon begin to see Red


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 25, 2009)

Finally a change from that freakish yellow away kit..man that looked ugly 
What about Cech's bright oranje?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2009)

*a_rahim:* Don't worry, only shades of blue apply!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2009)

Goalkeeper Kit:

*www.chelseamegastore.com/stores/chelsea/_artwork/_common/kit_selector/254/dummy.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Jun 25, 2009)

@wisecrab: There are plenty of yellow shades in this kit. Infact i liked the bright orange jersey of Cech. Maybe he would change too as i am seeing changes in jerseys just for the sake of it. United's black "V" is ugly and doesnt gel with the red colour. Or is there a hidden warning to Barcelona. Vendetta.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 25, 2009)

Cech would be shining with flourescent colours  Neon Jersey


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 25, 2009)

@a_rahim
I somewhat (and still do) had the foolish assumption that the oranje kit can be easily spotted by the opposing striker, I know that the kit colour doesn't make any difference to the opposition, but that was just my feeling.  
The olde oranje looked kiddish, lame and didn't gel with the "blue".

I'm happy with the new "neon" one though


----------



## Rahim (Jun 25, 2009)

Man no news of a big signing for United yet


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Man no news of a big signing _*for*_ United yet


For Yes. From Two


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2009)

> Said Kia Joorabchian about Carlos Tevez's future:
> 
> "The contract with United officially runs to until *June 31* and we'll respect that."
> 
> Which, given that there are only 30 days in June, will be tricky.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## iinfi (Jun 25, 2009)

> Said Kia Joorabchian about Carlos Tevez's future:
> 
> "The contract with United officially runs to until June 31 and we'll respect that."
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2009)

Fab said:
			
		

> "I’m not sure how many times I need to talk directly about my commitment to Arsenal as I continue to say the same thing over and over again, but it appears that every time I have spoken to the Spanish media recently, my words have bounced back to England, leaving question marks about my future.
> 
> "So, for anyone who is unclear or may have misunderstood what my position is, let me make myself absolutely crystal clear. I am wholeheartedly committed to Arsenal and my future lies with this great Club.
> 
> ...



Source arse.com

Le Sun should take the impotency up its arse and fvck off.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2009)

News report in the sun tomorrow
FABREGAS DROPS ANOTHER BOMBSHELL ZOMG
Talking to the official Arsenal site Fabregas had a stunning attack over Arsenal
"For anyone who is unclear or may have misunderstood what my position is, let me make myself absolutely crystal clear,It is a fact that we have not won a trophy for four years and yes, I am angry about that"
"If Guardiola calls me I'll reply,he is my childhood idol"
The Sun understands that Barcelona are planning to make a 35m swoop for Fabregas and Emmanuel Eboue.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 25, 2009)

^ thats for sure . . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2009)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00832/spurs-home_350x475_832610a.jpg
Whats with that yellow?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sp*ds kit is deservedly sh1t.  

Puma just used the 2008-09 Bordeaux template and edited it to suit Sp*ds.  

*4.bp.blogspot.com/_g-Ylxb54NUc/SSzwhGBlAJI/AAAAAAAAGSc/sEi9Vva-mqs/s400/Girondins+de+Bordeaux++2008-09+Home.png


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2009)

More pictures of Man Yoo's ugly kit in The Sun today.
*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00832/Rooneypitch_350x475_832758a.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2009)

*www.straitstimes.com/Breaking+News/Lifestyle/Story/STIStory_395294.html


> NEW YORK - AMERICAN celebrity socialite Paris Hilton has reportedly dumped star soccer player Christiano Ronaldo for being a 'sissy', said media reports on Thursday.
> 
> According to a report in the National Enquirer, Hilton ended the romance after deciding Ronaldo was 'too in touch with his feminine side'.
> 
> ...


----------



## red_devil (Jun 26, 2009)

^ 

and in today's TOI, there was this "news" about his ex-girlfriend telling reporters that he may have bedded 80k women after he left her...

// what she didn't mention is the number of guys he may have bedded


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^
> 
> and in today's TOI, there was this "news" about his ex-girlfriend telling reporters that he may have bedded 80k women after he left her...
> 
> // what she didn't mention is the number of guys he may have bedded



That was yesterday's. (Delhi edition)


----------



## red_devil (Jun 26, 2009)

^ dunno about that... I read it in today's TOI {B'lore edition }


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Well thats the Spicy TOI...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 26, 2009)

> Real Madrid have contacted Lyon regarding the availability of Karim Benzema, according to the French club's director of communications Olivier Blanc.


Source

Yeh sab sun kar meri sar dard aur bad ho rahi hai. Come SAF make a signing.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 26, 2009)

^ It's not even the 1st of July!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2009)

How about Michael Owen?He is available for 80k p/w


----------



## Rahim (Jun 26, 2009)

^His mind is on horse-racing  and he is spent force as we all saw his commitment to Newcastle.
And if you pointing towards budget-resraint then why not talk to "Mr Miser" Wenger?  Ade seems to be on his way to AC Milan and RVP will be injured most of the time. Hence, Owen would be ideal :sarcasm:


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2009)

^^Nah quite the opposite.I am pointing at Fergie's favorite hobby of spending 30 million on strikers.IMO he is 30k a week(sad but true)
Anyway talking about Ade,he is 2nd or 3rd priority for AC.To be fair I am indifferent towards him staying or going.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2009)

From Real's website.


> "Real Madrid and Manchester United have signed the definitive agreement for the transfer of the rights of the player Cristiano Ronaldo from next July 1.
> 
> "The player will be linked to Real Madrid for the next six seasons and will be presented on July 6 at the Santiago Bernabeu stadium


Lol,I wonder how he passed the medical with Paris Hilton herpes


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ronal-gone!


----------



## red_devil (Jun 27, 2009)

Big Sam eyes RVN  

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2503630/Sam-targets-Van-the-man.html

and he doesn't want OWEN cos he's unsure of his fitness


----------



## Rahim (Jun 27, 2009)

Deco lambasts Roman and thinks he toys too much with the club. Talk about parting shots 

Big Sam be more realistic.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 27, 2009)

@chelsea fans -- who's brainchild was it to sign Deco in the first place? Roman or Scholari ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2009)

Deco was Scolari's blue-eyed boy. The sooner we get rid of him, the better. He is apparently upset that since Scolari left, he wasn't played enough.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 27, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @chelsea fans -- who's brainchild was it to sign Deco in the first place? Roman or Scholari ?


Deco was brought in to suck up to Scolari, considering he was the team member when Scolari coached Portugal. He as a great player when bought.

But things went horribly wrong as he couldn't adjust to the EPL in time, and (at the same time) not only Essien, Joe Cole were injured, but Scholari was losing his plot too. It all led to his complete lack of form, something he till hasn't come back from


----------



## red_devil (Jun 27, 2009)

> CHELSEA midfielder Deco has confirmed he wants away from Stamford Bridge... by slamming owner Roman Abramovich.
> 
> The Portugal star said:"Chelsea are kind of his toy.
> 
> ...



Hmm...Roman's toys thing is true to a great extent.. but he should've known what to expect before he followed his Guru 

Btw, I think I know the right club for him -- Hull City.



and why on earth are Man Citeh giving Tevez £150,000-a-week .. they must have gone nuts !!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 27, 2009)

Why cant players part ways with their head held high? Why such bitterness? Tevez, Ronaldo and now Deco.

ashwin: What is wrong with you? If City are paying Tevez that much money, then so be it. City is not paying from United coffers. He is paid that much because the club thinks of his value & importance. Can you explain why United paid so much money for Carrick?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2009)

Milan Have Called Arsenal For Adebayor - Adriano Galliani



> "Adebayor is the alternative to Edin Dzeko and I have called Arsenal to inform them of our interest," Galliani told Sky Sport Italia.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 27, 2009)

^Its an open secret.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2009)

Adabadoo thinks Milan are like Beyonce - can't say no to them!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2009)

Another player took a nice pension package from Chelsea and left. Who needs MLS when you have CFC


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2009)

And who needs a kindergarten when you have Le Arse.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 27, 2009)

^hehehe.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2009)

*www.dailystar.co.uk/football/view/86710/Weng-s-40m-Rib-bid/


			
				dailystar said:
			
		

> ARSENAL have entered the race to land French ace Franck Ribery – for a club record £40million.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And who needs a kindergarten when you have Le Arse.



LOL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2009)

> Arsène WENGER is ready to go head to head with Sir Alex Ferguson for the signaure of Karim Benzema in the knowledge that the 21-year-old France striker would rather join Arsenal this summer than Manchester United.


*www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/arsenal/article6591106.ece
Sounds like a smokescreen for some other signing,if there is anything more to it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ wenger spending 25-30mil. on a player... unlikely..
he'd rather buy 10 youngsters with that money


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2009)

Or extend Diaby and Silvestre's contracts
It depends on the money generated by Adebayor's possible sale.The priority should be defense.Us gooners would be happier to see a DM rather than Benzema.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 28, 2009)

extending diaby & silvestre's contract.... OMG!

ur team needs to work on its defense big time... u should just hope that wenger gets this..


----------



## red_devil (Jun 28, 2009)

stupid transfer rumors there.... Wenger spending 40m will probably happen the day the Glazers appoint me as the Manager of MUFC 

and yeah about this:
*www.dailystar.co.uk/football/view/86710/Weng-s-40m-Rib-bid/




			
				some_LeArse_fan said:
			
		

> I don't think we can even afford Ribery's p3nis, let alone his whole package.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> extending diaby & silvestre's contract.... OMG!
> 
> ur team needs to work on its defense big time... u should just hope that wenger gets this..


Wenger has got this,Vermealen was a quick and efficient signing.He has pointed out that some more targets of defensive nature have been identified,now its up to the club to secure the deals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2009)

*i520.photobucket.com/albums/w328/niranjan_k/persie_04_516x350_46693a.jpg
Van Persie has EBOUEEEEEEEE SHIRT


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2009)

Laporta said:
			
		

> Eto'o has a stratospheric offer from City, which would convert him into the best paid player in the world.
> 
> "It's starting to become clear that he has this monster offer.
> 
> "He wants to stay but an offer like this is very difficult to refuse.


Lol,how many forwards they want to sign


----------



## marks960 (Jun 28, 2009)

r4-nintendo.com have the best array of M3 real cards, R4 ds cards, R4 dsi cards and the NEW Acekards 2 downloads we hope you take pleasure in using this site whilst getting only the best for your DS!


----------



## marks960 (Jun 28, 2009)

r4-card.com have the hottest selection of R4 DS cards, R4 DSi cards, M3 real cards, and the NEW Acekard 2 downloads. We hope you benefit greatly from using this site whilst getting truly the easiest media enhancers you could ever imagine having for your DS console!


----------



## marks960 (Jun 28, 2009)

Nintendo R4


----------



## marks960 (Jun 28, 2009)

Juego Nintendo R4


----------



## red_devil (Jun 29, 2009)

^ WTF !! spam posts on the football channel?? GAH! Reported

and some Goal Garbage :
Manchester United To Use Federico Macheda As Bait For Parma’s McDonald Mariga


We're already running short on strikers and now they say this  stupid .. absolutely stupid


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2009)

2-0 to the US against Brazil, 28 minutes gone!!!  

Second goal was a brilliant counter-attack!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 29, 2009)

Why am I reading about Eto'o already bought by ManC in TOI?


----------



## red_devil (Jun 29, 2009)

^ He's not made a move yet but he will... apparently Shitty have offered him a 250,000 pounds a week!! Even Ronaldo would've loved to play for Shitty for such a price!!  Play for one day in the week and earn a bomb!!
Shitty so want to become a Real Madrid of UK


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2009)

Great match yesterday - 2-0 down, Brazil came back in the second half to win 3-2 even after being disallowed a good goal!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 30, 2009)

*image.guardian.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/gallery/2002/12/09/anelka_petit2.jpg

*www.thespoiler.co.uk/wp-content/gallery/sporno-gallery/russiansporno.jpg
 Vidic and Pavlyuchenko...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 30, 2009)

^Bottom line is wherever he went, he has scored goals 


Young Lions crushed in final


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2009)

It was somewhat expected,Stuart Pearce is Domenech 2.0.Their midfield was total sh1te.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2009)

OMGZZZZ ARSHAVIN GOING TO BARCA,I M STUNNED!!!11!one!
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2507468/Andrey-is-Shavin-a-laugh.html
 1 line news article based on a month old quote taken out of context like sh1t.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2009)

Amaury Bischoff has left Le Arse.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG we are fvcked,ze exodus has begun!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2009)

Failure to get the point - CHECK.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 30, 2009)

...and nothing has happened on the united front... no new signing .. Valencia will be signed soon apparently.

Benzema, Kun, Ribery --i'd love to see atleast one of them at United next season


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yuri Zhirkov will be in London tomorrow for a medical ahead of his switch to Chelsea. Daniel Sturridge & Ross Turnbull will follow him in. 8)

Carlo Ancelotti officially takes over tomorrow. 8)

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jun/29/yuri-zhirkov-chelsea-cska-moscow


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 30, 2009)

w00t! Zirkhov will strengthen our flanks. 
We need another winger (possibly Stoch, Sinclair since Cole sits deep, way deep) and maybe we can get back the same partnership as that of Robben-Duff or Gudjohnson-Hasselbaink.

I really hope Benzema comes to the PL, preferably as a Blue, but even if he comes as a Red it will be fine, he'll be waaay better than the bhaayla they had.

I'd like to see us take a crack at the clearout sale, including "ze oranje" from Real Madrid, not buy back Robben, but maybe Huntelaar or Van Der Vaart. Great players who just were not given a chance to play IMO. Sneijder is also a good option. What say?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Yup! Sneijder & Huntelaar would be my picks! 

Let's see what Ancelotti wants. Just a few more hours.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 30, 2009)

*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/mancitylineup.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Hilarious!!    

But Eto'o won't be coming, it seems. Otherwise a brilliant line-up!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 30, 2009)

^Just show that line-up to Fiorentino Perez who hate defenders on the pitch 

Thats reminds me of the all-attacking formation I used to play in PS1 with Winning Eleven  Batistute & Roberto Carlos were my strikers bcoz of thier kick-power of 9  Get the ball & shoot!!!! GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2009)

^ LOL!!! You still play PES now or abandoned it?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 30, 2009)

^I play it on PS2 now, PES 2007. (I dont like recent versions)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2009)

^ 2009 is good!


----------



## red_devil (Jun 30, 2009)

Melo has signed a new contract with his club..so he is not gonna be a gooner any time soon.

And when I read: 





> MANCHESTER UNITED have been told to make an 'extraordinary' offer to prise Karim Benzema away from Lyon



I was thinking on the lines of 50m etc etc and thought United would never buy him for such an amount... but then I read this :


> But Lyon boss Claude Puel admits he would find it hard to turn down a £25million offer for their prized asset.



25m wont be a huge amount...I really hope Fergie signs him


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 30, 2009)

^^
25m is not a huge offer, hope it's not jacked up by Loss Blancos (mistake intended  )


----------



## iinfi (Jun 30, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> *therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/mancitylineup.jpg



thanks for showing the goal-keeper.... i wud not have known which way city's goal was.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2009)

iinfi said:


> thanks for showing the goal-keeper.... i wud not have known which way city's goal was.



LOL!! That's true! 

0-0-10 formation!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 30, 2009)

@infii
My pleasure 

I'll definitely post more comics if I find them


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2009)

ManU have signed Valencia

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jun/30/antonio-valencia-manchester-united-16


----------



## red_devil (Jul 1, 2009)

finally!!

not that he is THE signing of the season or something but atleast now United have begun a signing and now hope that SAF gets Benzema or Kun as well


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 1, 2009)

red_devil said:


> finally!!
> 
> not that he is THE signing of the season or something but atleast now United have begun a signing and now hope that SAF gets Benzema or Kun as well


I thought you didn't want him?


----------



## red_devil (Jul 1, 2009)

^ I still think he is over priced. 16-17m...hmm not what I'd want. Probably hes worth 10-12m but I don't think anyone is available for that amount {apart from owen i guess}
so yeah...i'm kinda fine with it.

But whats more important is that Wigan didn't loot Utd and sell him for 25m that would've hurt 

btw


> Miralem Pjanic claims Lyon team-mate Karim Benzema is close to completing a £38million move to Manchester United.
> 
> Benzema has been a long-term target for United, with Lyon prepared to listen to offers if the France international expresses a wish to move.
> 
> ...



source : *www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_5408324,00.html


----------



## red_devil (Jul 1, 2009)

// bleh the krisch theme doesn't let me edit my posts 
*i43.tinypic.com/5khds9.png

-------------------

anyways... I somehow get this feeling that Benzema will end up at United this season. I'm kinda confused as to whom I'd want to see at United - Auguero or Benzema.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 1, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Melo has signed a new contract with his club..so he is not gonna be a gooner any time soon.


yea, thats good....because now Wenger will be thinking to get Lorik Cana who I feel is a better Defensive midfielder.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Real Madrid Close To Concluding Karim Benzema Signing - Spanish Press*



> Marca believe that Real Madrid are in fact closer to concluding a deal for the young French striker than their fierce English counterparts and they are confident that it could only be a matter of hours before an agreement is announced.
> 
> The paper has reported that their source within the club has revealed that Los Blancos are willing to up an initial bid of €32 million to €35 million for the 21-year-old, just €5m shy of Lyon’s asking price. It would still, however, be some way off what the Red Devils are allegedly prepared to offer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2009)

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x419/jun_09/gun__1246373121_thirdkit3.jpg?ic=ca08a4Thttp://www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x419/jun_09/gun__1246373121_thirdkit3.jpg?ic=ca08a4T
Arsenal's third kit.
While the kit itself is very good,white doesn't exactly go down well with the fans for the obvious reasons


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 1, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ I still think he is over priced. 16-17m...hmm not what I'd want. Probably hes worth 10-12m but I don't think anyone is available for that amount {apart from owen i guess}
> so yeah...i'm kinda fine with it.
> 
> But whats more important is that Wigan didn't loot Utd and sell him for 25m that would've hurt
> ...



Lyon midfielder Miralem Pjanic has now denied saying Karim Benzema was doing one to Manchester United. 

*"I have not granted any interview to the media. I do not know any other answer to say to you because I said nothing,"* he told _Lyon Capital_.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 1, 2009)

*images.football365.com/09/07/Others/325451.jpg


----------



## red_devil (Jul 1, 2009)

^ 

and btw, Benzema is all set to head for Real Madrid.

*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=658430&sec=transfers&cc=3436


who is Fergie gonna buy now? Augero looks highly unlikely, as are Ribery and Villa. 

Valencia the only buy? or is Fergie gonna buy Huntelaar or someone


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^
This lot: 

Roman Pavlyuchenko
Jermaine Jenas 
Aaron Lennon
 Jermain Defoe
and most of all buy Bobatov again. Purrrfecct...


----------



## red_devil (Jul 1, 2009)

^ this coming from a pool fan makes it even more LOL'able


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 1, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Man(Sp)Ure  fans LOL


----------



## Rahim (Jul 1, 2009)

^Since when did Liverpool_Fan became United's scout? lol....


----------



## red_devil (Jul 1, 2009)

> Lyon agree to sell France international Karim Benzema to Real Madrid for £30m, with the striker set to sign a six-year contract.



*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/gossip_and_transfers/8127872.stm


AHEM! I'd still want an official confirmation of that  30m?


----------



## Rahim (Jul 1, 2009)

^arey yaar yeh Fergie kya kar raha hai!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2009)

According to The Sun,Harry Hotspur plans to bid SIX MILLION for the U-21 final villain  Scott Loach 
Gomes and Loach in the same team 

Harry knows Tottenham quality when he sees it.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 1, 2009)

^ not confirmed ... wait for official news


----------



## Rahim (Jul 1, 2009)

Wenger explains Real snub


> Former Real Madrid target Arsene Wenger has revealed he chose to remain at Arsenal in order to continue his Gunners project until the 'ultimate end'.


How many years left?


----------



## red_devil (Jul 1, 2009)

^ ultimate end == Le Arse getting relegated 

right now he hopes to make half the progress by getting them out of the CL spot 

Wenger will get there very soon


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 1, 2009)

Benzema has gone to Madrid for 35 Million Euros. That's bloody cheap considering the ridiculous sums being quoted for players now!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 1, 2009)

Why did Benzema go to Madrid? I know that was his wish, but even so, why couldn't a PL team lap him up? 

Sigh, I guess I'll still be watching YouTube videos about him 


BTW, Tevez is on the verge of signing with ManC 

I'll like it if he comes to Chelsea, but given he fact that he doesn't like sitting in the bench, which I guess he'll have to given that we already have class strikers (except for the 6 matches in UEFA , hope Platini burns in hell for this), we'll have to face the same heart-break as ManUre had to endure in about 2 years if we do sign him.

He is a class act though.

Has Sturridge signed for the Blues? I'm also hearing that Zhirkhov and Turnbull deals are already in signed. I dont know where to confirm this though


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 1, 2009)

^ The Wikipedia entry for Chelsea has all three listed in the squad already!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 1, 2009)

^^
Dont trust wikipedia 

They stated that Ben Sahar, of Chelsea is now in Espanyol in Spain, when I couldnt find a single site mentioning this despite googling/yahoo-ing 

Hope they are right in this case though!


----------



## red_devil (Jul 1, 2009)

Real have now confirmed Benzema deal.

*www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satellite/en...OFFICIAL_ANNOUNCEMENT_2009-07-01_19:33:43.htm


wonder who Fergie has in his mind!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Dont trust wikipedia
> 
> They stated that Ben Sahar, of Chelsea is now in Espanyol in Spain, when I couldnt find a single site mentioning this despite googling/yahoo-ing
> ...



Whoa! You missed the deal? Sahar HAS been sold to Espanyol!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 2, 2009)

^^
Just STFU  Get lost if you dont like soccer 

@others I think it's a bot


----------



## Rahim (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm losing my hair with the inactivity of SAF to lure in Benzema. Saala yeh bhuddhaa so raha hai aur chidiya urr rahi hai 
I hope he plays Rooney behind Berbatov and i would be cursing the latter if he starts playing from deep as he did last season.

Valencia is a joke.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yesterday I read this bit sent in by a Manc:



> We have officially swapped the best player in the world for the best player in Wigan.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2009)

/* sheesh! I always hear a certain guy always trumpeting "RESPECT" when clearly he never thinks about that!  */

and now there is talk of United going for Augero, Fabiano, Eto'o, Douglas Costa, Huntelaar, Vucinic, Sanchez. 

Not all of them obviously. 

Of that list, I'd rather see Augero at Utd - but his club will want huge amounts of $$$


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2009)

@ K@W .. LOL...btw, why are Chelsea so silent in the transfer market? No big name signing, no big name sales... they're oddly quiet.

Roman ke paas $$ to hai na?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @ K@W .. LOL...btw, why are Chelsea so silent in the transfer market? No big name signing, no big name sales... they're oddly quiet.
> 
> Roman ke paas $$ to hai na?



What's the rush? The market officially opened just yesterday!! 

3 signings are almost sure - Zhirkov, Turnbull & Sturridge. After that, maybe we can get Pato from Milan if we offer them a good deal. 

Anyways Ancelotti is still not in England, he will arrive on the weekend and will be presented on Monday. After that we shall see how many will leave and how many will arrive. 

Whereas Inter are trying to mug us for Deco & Ricky - offering 7M Euros for both while Chelsea want 12M. I wish Roman would let Deco rot in the reserves for a season just for mouthing off about the club in recent weeks.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW, whats up with MAD-RID...they've signed all the Individual "GLUSTICKS" which shall never make a team!!


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2009)

btw,


> This post is like a notice issued before the actual event. The goods will arrive in a separate post, later.



I actually LOL'ed


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2009)

arey look!  abyss is back from the abyss


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 2, 2009)

> arey look!  abyss is back from the abyss


actually..while u guys were sitting there in 45 degreee c temp. i was on a vacation to Gulmarg and Pahalgam!!!..where it was pretty chilly 
njoying all the coffee and snacks... mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2009)

red_devil said:


> btw,
> 
> 
> I actually LOL'ed







abyss88 said:


> actually..while u guys were sitting there in 45 degreee c temp. i was on a vacation to Gulmarg and Pahalgam!!!..where it was pretty chilly
> njoying all the coffee and snacks... mmmmmmmmm



It has actually started raining here! No more heatwave!


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 2, 2009)

thank God for that


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2009)

45 degrees? In Bangalore? you're GK ain't good mate


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 2, 2009)

no...not Bangalore...but over all...


----------



## Rahim (Jul 2, 2009)

/* sheesh! A certain guy  misses the funny part ALWAYS.

@abyss. Here in Kolkata its been raining sporadically for 3 days but the heat is yet to subside


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2009)

> Somewhere in the world right now...... is a kid called Kiko Macheda, who is ignoring the sunny weather and training hard, knowing that all Eleven Billion fans of the most supported club in the world will be relying on him next season.
> 
> He must be shi**ing himself.





> Dear Sir,
> 
> I do not want to appear pedantic but George Gabriel stated that Kiko Macheda will be nervous about 11 billion Man U fans watching him next season. Well as there is only 6.7 billion people on the planet I guess he gets his supporter calculations at the same place Sir Alex gets his injury time figures.



Epic!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2009)

This is from the transfer rumors section in the Guardian.


> There's nothing strange about seeking a man of Ribéry's talents, but allowing Ricardo Carvalho to leave does create the impression that Chelsea's heads are in the clouds. Diplomatic Arsène Wenger will try to avoid making that point as he picks up the Portuguese centre-back for a smart £8m. William Gallas won't be around to welcome Carvalho to the Emirates because he's stropping off to Internazionale. Kolo Touré will hang around, however, because Manchester City are going to sign Joleon Lescott instead – after giving Everton £15m plus the 300-pound Richard Dunne.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2009)

*CHELSEA SIGN TURNBULL*



> Chelsea Football Club is delighted to announce the signing of goalkeeper Ross Turnbull on a free transfer.
> 
> The 24-year-old joins us from Middlesbrough, and has signed a four-year contract.
> 
> ...



Our first signing!! 

And Hilario has signed a new deal as well!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2009)

Ricky to Le Arse.... dream on!


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2009)

This is utterly ridiculous! 



> TalkSport understands that Man United are in talks to sign Michael Owen.



FCUK NO!!


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2009)

> 1124 BST:Barcelona are set to bid £17m for Liverpool midfielder Javier Mascherano after Barca's technical director received permission from Liverpool boss Rafael Benitez to make an offer


{some spanish link}
*www.elmundodeportivo.es/gen/200907...a/oferta-inminente-por-javier-mascherano.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Odds have been slashed on Owen joining MnU.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2009)

Honestly, when SAF sold Ronaldo, I didn't think he'd be planning to buy OWEN {of all people}

Owen is available for free  and the fact that United didn't bid too aggressively for Benzema makes me wonder if all the money from Ronaldo transfer has actually gone towards reducing some of the debt 

Otherwise, probably SAF would've held onto Ronaldo...or atleast tried to... 

somehow I'm completely confused


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2009)

> TalkSport understands that Man United are in talks to sign Michael Owen.





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> How about Michael Owen?He is available for 80k p/w


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2009)

Oooooh, Pool fans are gonna love this!!


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2009)

where is our resident pool fan?

the other day he was playing scout for Man Utd... he probably didn't think of a certain Michael Owen 

but NO! honestly NO!

I agreed with SAF's decision on Ronaldo... but this is too much to swallow


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2009)

Owen is a replacement for Tevez,IMO he is not as bad as some here think.He can be pretty lethal on his day.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2009)

> Bookmakers have HAslashed Michael Owen's HAHAodds of joining HAHAHAManchester United from 20-1 to 7-4 HAHAHAHAfavouritism.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2009)

> Owen is a replacement for Tevez,IMO he is not as bad as some here think.He can be pretty lethal *on his day*.



and that day may never come. 

Plus, he'll give good company to Hargreaves on the surgery table. Not the kind of person SAF should be looking at.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2009)

red_devil said:


> {some spanish link}
> *www.elmundodeportivo.es/gen/200907...a/oferta-inminente-por-javier-mascherano.html


Liverpool will certainly go after Cana if this deal goes through,they are already interested in him


----------



## red_devil (Jul 3, 2009)

and i thought the gooners were interested in him 

btw @ArsenalGunners -- Location: Eboue's Paradise?

might as well have written Eboue's bed


----------



## red_devil (Jul 3, 2009)

> *MICHAEL OWEN has agreed terms to join Manchester United.*
> 
> The out-of-contract striker will take a 50 per cent pay cut for a shock last chance to rescue his injury-plagued career.
> 
> ...



*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2514475/Owen-in-United-deal.html?OTC-RSS&ATTR=Football


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

^Kya yaar...........faaltu players kyun aa rahe hain United mein 
Owen was good and the way he played with Newcastle as talk of his dubious commitment to the club. Besides, he is injury prone. Just a rumour or is it true?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm fine with owen. He'll be good for the bench and hope he is not injured through out the season. 10 goals would be enough from him. The best would be watching him score against pool.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Get lost if you dont like soccer


come on man. Its football not soccer.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I'm losing my hair with the inactivity of SAF


dude be patient. You have to trust SAF. He's been our manager for years.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Kya yaar...........faaltu players kyun aa rahe hain United mein
> Owen was good and the way he played with Newcastle as talk of his dubious commitment to the club. Besides, he is injury prone. Just a rumour or is it true?



Kya yaar? What's the transfer deadline? Can we expect any good signings?

Utd should have at least held on to Tevez.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2009)

Its august 31st.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

Big players are gobbled by other clubs and you are telling me to be patient? Tell me if Ribery is coming to Old Trafford.

How many average players do Fergie need?  By this time at least one big-name-signing should have been done. I dont see Berbatov to have a great impact if he plays his truant role from the deep. United have Rooney to provide the creativity but that Bulgarian is such a dumb. He is taking comparison with Cantona too seriously, i guess.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

Owen to ManYooooooooo  

SAF belatedly ralized that Owen Hargreaves was feeling lonely in the treatment room so hed decided to bring him some company in the form of Michael Owen!!  

Owen H.... M. Owen... Treatment room... Hmmm... Must be something in the name...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

In other news, some reports suggest SAF is bidding for Luis Fabiano and/or Sergio Aguero.

And Chelsea have turned down a bid of 30M Euros for... John Terry. Take a hike lads, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

^Is it true or we are just having transfer-fun? Seriously.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

^ The Chelsea news is true. It's on the official site. Reg. ManU's bids, it's only in the papers.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

> *CHELSEA DISMISS JT OFFER*
> 
> Posted on: Thu 02 Jul 2009
> 
> ...



*www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~1712156,00.html


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

I am worried for poor Mark Hughes and i wont be surprised if he assembles his team and then right at the start of the season gets the boot only to be replaced with a high-profile international manager 

I dont see City's bosses giving the reigns to Hughes.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

^ 

I think he will last this season, but if he doesn't make it into the top-6 he will be sacked.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

^The point is that with that much investment, City's manager job is not for an apprentice. They would be better-off with a mature manager who can handle the big starts and their egos. 

City desperately trying to sign Terry  Naamumkin ko mumkinn karne chale hain!!!!!!!!
They have a better chance to lure Rio


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

Vincenzo Montella (The Little Airplane) has retired from football..... 

[youtube]pY8WJpCkjkQ[/youtube]


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

^He was my nemesis on PES  Tiny fellow would use his pace to score plenty of late goals against my team


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

^ 

Him & Cassano were a good partnership at Roma. 

And Ze Roberto has signed for Hamburg.

Sturridge, Hamann and Mills have been released by Citeh. Sturridge will move to Chelsea once an independent tribunal decides the fee.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

Chelsea have been doing some shrewed buying to fill their benches with decent players.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

Another of my nemesis was a player with average stats: Ventola from Inter and he used to score from long distance with weak power-shots  He would put Batistuta to shame with his scoring abilities.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Big players are gobbled by other clubs and you are telling me to be patient?


sadly Ribery doesn't look like he's coming.               Because of real madrid. All the players are overpriced.SAF doesn't want to buy overpriced players out of desperation. And give lazy berba 1 more chance  . He should play as a target man this season. A big name signing would be gr8 but remember we can only buy whats available. A team should gel 1st.team is always more important than a player.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 3, 2009)

Let's hope Utd sign at least Aguero...


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> sadly Ribery doesn't look like he's coming.               Because of real madrid. All the players are overpriced.SAF doesn't want to buy overpriced players out of desperation. And give lazy berba 1 more chance  . He should play as a target man this season. A big name signing would be gr8 but remember we can only buy whats available. A team should gel 1st.team is always more important than a player.


Over-simplifying the facts. Can you name one single player who can run at the defenders like Ronaldo? Who would play on the right? Park/Nani? (laughing)  Berbatov has shown enough hints that he doesnt care for the team and he would play as he wishes. United dont need such an arrogant guy. Ronaldo is a big player and replacing him with even 3-average players wont solve the problem. Gelling is one thing and consistensy is quite another. Just look at Arsenal; play superbly with their passing but come un-stuck when it really matters.
United need a big signing and whats the talk of over-priced players? OMG!!! Are you lost? He just sold a player with an astronomical price tag!!!!!  Dont you think its contradictory? Quality comes at a price, remember.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2009)

I agree quality comes at a price.but dont forget abt the debt. Utd missed benzema which i think was a mistake just like when we missed ronaldinho. We dont need a like for like replacement for ronaldo. We will most probably change our style of play next season as cr7's left.and as for playing on the right we have valencia.and tosic is also coming through.and mate you are panicing. Take a chill pill yaar.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

a_rahim is frustrated


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

^As for the debt where is the star player who would fill United's coffers? Dont tell me players like Valencia/Tosic/Nani are crowd pullers. Ronaldo's loss is massive as a player and as well as the magnet who would attract fans all around the world.
I am not panicking boss. I just fail to understand whats goin on within United.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

Liverpool_Fan: You are right.

I cannot wait as long as Arsenal_Gunners did as he called for a DM all season and still his wish remains.....well......a wish


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 3, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I agree quality comes at a price.


Berbatov 8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2009)

The sun has again run a story linking Cesc to Barca but this time those wankers have outdone themselves.


> The European champions are reluctant to pay the £40million Fabregas would cost but it is understood they would love to put one over bitter enemies Real Madrid, who have also targeted the Gunners star.
> 
> Fabregas, 22, gave a controversial interview to Spanish news agency EFE last week in which he blasted Arsenal’s recent “impotence” when it comes to winning titles.
> 
> ...


Disgraceful journalism.Anyone who has read the original interview can see through these wankers' anti Arsenal agenda.

*www.oleole.com/media/main/images/blogs/images/group1/subgrp31/blogimg_1650_6107-20090703093148810594.jpg
Nice work,Arseblogger.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

Owen to ManU looks like Media BS to me.
But it will be funny to see Owen at Old Toilet. 
Even more funnier is that SAF even thinking of signing him. 
I can see only a string of LOLs. 
No wonder a_rahim, you are frustrated. 



Rural Terror said:


> Berbatov 8)


LOL!!!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 3, 2009)

a big LOL at those ManYoo fans who said that Liverpool is nothing without Gerrard and Torres.  Just have a look at yourself without your Diva-Diver.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

BTW ssk_the_gr8, Owen will score against us -> An OWN GOAL


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> a big LOL at those ManYoo fans who said that Liverpool is nothing without Gerrard and Torres.  Just have a look at yourself without your Diva-Diver.


dude we are anyday much better off than loserpool.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

It reminds me of Happy Singh


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

Owen might be a good buy if he scores 12 goals in 20 games.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

I can see it already.... Owen scores in front of the Kop, Pool fans are stunned. Then he falls over while celebrating the goal and is injured for 3 weeks.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

^Toh Roman se kehkar kharid le


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> dude we are anyday much better off than loserpool.



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

^ Naah, we will get Sturridge.


----------



## harihacker (Jul 3, 2009)

ManU rulessssssss.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

harihacker said:


> ManU rulessssssss.....



*www.mobilehomerepair.com/media/img/nordyne/ventfan.jpg


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2009)

harihacker said:


> ManU rulessssssss.....


EboU rulessssssss.....


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

Its heating up here  Someone throw a match stick here


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pool_Fan:* Thank you! I was about to do that!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Its heating up here  Someone throw a match stick here



*3.bp.blogspot.com/_o9td4leQals/Rm6QK5vT36I/AAAAAAAAA0A/dvMldB5tO28/s320/789308_matchstick_lighter.jpg

Here


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Pool_Fan:* Thank you! I was about to do that!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2009)

a-rahim chill yaar. We dont need a crowd puller.we can do without one. Ronaldo is not a massive loss cause we got paid massively for him.and SAF will get the midfield and the attack reinforced.if he cant find suitable players now he'll do it in jan. Peace.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

^Jalaa hua match stick you fool


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hamann is a free agent. Le Arse should snap him up to fill their DM slot.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Jalaa hua match stick you fool



*farm1.static.flickr.com/71/177857801_0aefdc93d4.jpg?v=0


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

Nic going, Pool Fan!!!  

Next time if anyone needs something, give him precise and detailed instructions.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

See Anurag has become so obedient


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I can see it already.... Owen scores in front of the Kop, Pool fans are stunned. Then he falls over while celebrating the goal and is injured for 3 weeks.


it'd still be worth it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

^ Even if the scoreline is 4-1?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> See Anurag has become so obedient



Tum logon jo mood mera itna aacha kar diya hai naa...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> it'd still be worth it.



Desperate times, desperate measures LOL!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Desperate times, desperate measures LOL!!!


whatever!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

Liverpool should 're-sign' Owen as he is their own legend just like Fowler. What say?


----------



## red_devil (Jul 3, 2009)

Hmm...I've thought about this Owen thing and somehow I don't feel it is the worst that could happen.

Leave aside all the Manchester-Liverpool rivalry that the brits have going..I honestly don't care much about it....

Michael Owen will come in for free...MO won't get weekly wages anywhere near the other 'established' stars... So it won't make a huge dent in the United coffers.

PLUS this is only July and the transfer market is only just opened. So _*IF*_ SAF does go for some other like Augero/Fabiano or anyone else, then this Owen thing might actually make some sense.

But if he doesn't then NO -- Owen wont be good choice.. but then he'll give Hargreaves good company 

its something like someone handing out some old model nokia phone for free --- n6300 for example  


Take it, use it --- like it, keep it... else throw it 


It all depends on who else SAF signs. {with all the cash, he should get Augero at least}


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Owen ain't no Robbie Fowler. He turned to more like McManaman. He showed his back to us when me most needed him. He never gave any trust to Rafa and let down a chance to come back to Anfield. 
Owen was a great player who provided us with great goals and would be always be remembered for that but he never was an LFC legend.
Moreover it would be foolish, to be sentimental these days, particularly on a player who never was that loyal and is nowhere as good now as he was then.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

red_devil said:


> its something like someone handing out some old model nokia phone for free --- n6300 for example


With weekly rent...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Owen ain't no Robbie Fowler. He turned to more like McManaman. He showed his back to us when me most needed him. He never gave any trust to Rafa and let down a chance to come back to Anfield.
> Owen was a great player who provided us with great goals and would be always be remembered for that but he never was an LFC legend.
> Moreover it would be foolish, to be sentimental these days, particularly on a player who never was that loyal and is nowhere as good now as he was then.



Owen left because he wanted to win things. Pool were going nowhere when he left. It's a sad joke that they won the CL in that very season.

He didn't turn down a chance to return to Pool, Bunnytez refused to pay the 16M GBP asking price and his 100,000 GBP a week wages.

He is a Pool legend. Check out the "100 players who shook the Kop" list.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 3, 2009)

^ arey uska weekly wage kitna hoga? I don't think United will offer him anything near 100k a week. United can sustain some cheap weekly wage bill!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

^arey United will never sign yet. This is just rumourmill working overtime and we having fun


----------



## red_devil (Jul 3, 2009)

just the fact that he will come in for free is what makes sense to this Owen deal. If SAF was paying some 10m or something for this guy, it wouldn't have made even a bit of sense. But FREE 

AND if stays injured all season or something like that then again United won't lose a thing. {apart from peanut wages of course} 

Snap him up for a 2 year deal -if he performs good. else ..HULL CITY will need someone next season too  

And if he does come in, he won't be the first choice. As of now it will be Berba and Rooney. So he will be someone who Tevez didn't want to be -- a perennial sub 

and for a guy who will come in for free and shouldn't mind starting on the bench - he is better than anyone else in the market right now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Owen left because he wanted to win things. Pool were going nowhere when he left.


Under Houllier. He should have given at least 1 chance to Rafa.



> It's a sad joke that they won the CL in that very season.


Bitter! Bitter! Bitter! 



> He didn't turn down a chance to return to Pool, Bunnytez refused to pay the 16M GBP asking price and his 100,000 GBP a week wages.


Benitez told him to wait till January till the price lowered in January. But he packed his bags to Newcastle. 



> He is a Pool legend. Check out the "100 players who shook the Kop" list.


Compared to Fowler? Fowler's on number 4.
He would have been on top 10 maybe even top 5 if he had stayed IMHO.

P.S. BTW I don't mean he is not a legend but I mean he is not a legend AS COMPARED to Fowler. Geddit?


----------



## red_devil (Jul 3, 2009)

Owen to United seems to be happening

*www.skysports.com/football/transfer_clockwatch/0,23710,14896,00.html


> 10.45  A further update on Michael Owen comes from Sky Sports News' roving reporter James Cooper, who has spotted the diminutive striker at Manchester United's Carrington training ground ahead of his extensive medical.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Bitter! Bitter! Bitter!
> 
> 
> Benitez told him to wait till January till the price lowered in January. But he packed his bags to Newcastle.



At least understand what I'm trying to say before going back to your kiddish antics. 

By winning the CL, I meant - he wanted to win things but Pool were not going anywhere at that time. The sad joke was that Pool won the CL in the year EMO moved to Real Madrid to win things. Geddit?  

And wait till jan for what? Warming the madrid bench so that Scrooge can drive a hard bargain? Sheesh!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2009)

It will only happen if he passes the medical. And it is a big if?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> At least understand what I'm trying to say before going back to your kiddish antics.


At least I don't have to resort to personal attacks....  



> By winning the CL, I meant - he wanted to win things but Pool were not going anywhere at that time. The sad joke was that Pool won the CL in the year EMO moved to Real Madrid to win things. Geddit?


"Sad Joke" was the right description? eh?



> And wait till jan for what? Warming the madrid bench so that Scrooge can drive a hard bargain? Sheesh!!



If he could spend a year benchwarming at Real, leaving his  club, he could surely have spent few months more too. 
The sad truth is that he got enticed by the wages.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

^ Bah!! Forget it. 

*www.whoateallthepies.tv/assets_c/2009/07/michael_carrick_979261c%20copy-thumb-425x266-89609.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Bah!! Forget it.


You have no argument, that is why you forget it. 



> *www.whoateallthepies.tv/assets_c/2009/07/michael_carrick_979261c%20copy-thumb-425x266-89609.jpg


[/QUOTE]
Meh... 
(er..Michael Carrick...  )


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You have no argument, that is why you forget it.



No, it's useless arguing with you. So I said forget it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> No, it's useless arguing with you. So I said forget it.



Nice way to show a white handkerchief....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

Whatever. I've got valid points, you've got make-believe statements and hypothetical situations. So no point arguing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^
LOL!

That reminds me of a quote: "My way or the highway"

"I have valid points... Your points are bizzare... I am right... (&^(^(^"
I have heard enough of those...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

^ I said whatever. Now stop arguing. Watch kaka's presentation at madrid:

[youtube]xamuNYjVrjU[/youtube]


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 3, 2009)

^^^Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

I think this is ploy by Fergie to rub-it-in to Liverpool and their fans  Conspiracy?


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ I said whatever. Now stop arguing. Watch kaka's presentation at madrid:
> 
> [youtube]xamuNYjVrjU[/youtube]




ANODA "GLUESTICK"

BTW he has started a little personal battle against ronaldo, stating that there WONT BE any personal battles...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

DANIEL STURRIDGE SIGNS FOR CHELSEA!



> Chelsea Football Club is delighted to confirm that Daniel Sturridge has agreed to join the club on a four-year contract.
> 
> He will join the first team squad for pre-season training next week when the players return from their summer break.



Muaaahahahahaaaa!!! Another young, English player!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 3, 2009)

2/3

Zhirkov's the only one left


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

^ That should be sorted out this weekend as well.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~1712965,00.html Muaaahahahahaaaa!!! Another young, English player!!


who will never get a chance.....hahahahah


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> who will never get a chance.....hahahahah



Drogs = 31 going on 32
Anelka = 30 going on 31

Guess what? They won't play forever. Sturridge & hopefully Di Santo (if he doesn't go on loan this season) will get their chance pretty soon.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Michael Owen has completed his ManU medical. The signing should be announced within a few hours. *


----------



## red_devil (Jul 3, 2009)

Its OFFICIAL NOW. 




> Manchester United is delighted to announce that it has signed Michael Owen on a two-year contract. The striker was out of contract, so no transfer fee is involved.
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson said: "Michael is a world class forward with a proven goalscoring record at the highest level and that has never been in question. Coming to Manchester United with the expectations that we have is something that Michael will relish.”
> 
> ...



*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={F9E570E6-407E-44BC-800F-4A3110258114}&newsid=6635648


@Rahim -- bald mat ho jaana...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

Package signed, sealed and delivered.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 3, 2009)

^ delivered? arey he is yet to reach the hospital


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2009)

^ That will happen as soon as the season starts.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 3, 2009)

> *"I want to thank Sir Alex for the faith he has shown in me and I give him my assurance that I will repay him with my goals and performances”*



Now this I hope he means from the heart. He actually has a lot more of an obligation towards SAF. Now its upto him to redeem his pride and career.

SAF has given a fresh lease of life for his career and so I hope he does well.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 4, 2009)

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/5056/88812437.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2009)

So it has happened. I just hope he is fit for 6 moths out of the whole season. I hope i'm not demanding 2 much from mr. Owen


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 4, 2009)

And now ManUre fans will start sounding like Owen is really a good player and will be able to score goals for them this season. 8)


----------



## red_devil (Jul 4, 2009)

^ let the guy be fit enough to play the whole season.

He is way too injury prone. The only advantage of signing him is that United have now got a good backup striker for free. Thats all.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> And now ManUre fans will start sounding like Owen is really a good player and will be able to score goals for them this season. 8)





BTW ManU now have a pure Scouse strike patnership... 8)


----------



## red_devil (Jul 4, 2009)

^ which part of the Owen is a back up do you NOT understand. Sigh!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2009)

^ ^ ^
You didn't get what I meant...


----------



## red_devil (Jul 4, 2009)

^ what did you mean?

And btw, you're no Brit..then why are you into all that scouse the $hit?

oh and you're a scouser too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2009)

What a horrible shirt!

Is Owen on Pay as you play contract?It would be silly to pay him huge weekly wages.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2009)

^ ^ ^
It was a joke, Relax  (regarding Rooney and now Owen)

BTW I see lot of knee jerk reaction for Owen's transfer to ManUre from Liverpool fans....  
I guess they have forgotten the 2001 FAC!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2009)

A backup striker who can only stay fit for 15-20 games a season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2009)

What a horrible shirt!

Is Owen on Pay as you play contract?It would be silly to pay him huge weekly wages.

Seeing his injury record,he is more of a replacement for Saha in the treatment room.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 4, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What a horrible shirt!
> 
> Is Owen on Pay as you play contract?It would be silly to pay him huge weekly wages.


They are ManYoo. Their fans and management are not concerned with their debt. 8)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2009)

@Kl@w:
A fit and even with decent form Owen would be great for ManU IMHO. But that is a big IF.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> @Kl@w:
> A fit and even with decent form Owen would be great for ManU IMHO. But that is a big IF.



Let's see how long he can last. But he is ONLY a goal poacher. No pace, no creativity and he certainly won't run his socks off. Just feed him in the box and he will score.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 4, 2009)

@Liverpool_fan

Whom are you guys after?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2009)

@Kl@w:
For a moment I thought you were talking of Nicolas Anelka


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> @Kl@w:
> For a moment I thought you were talking of Nicolas Anelka



Anelka has bags of pace.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> @Liverpool_fan
> 
> Whom are you guys after?



Retaining Xabi Alonso and Javier Mascherano. That's the most important thing.
If we can have Silva thereafter, then great.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 4, 2009)

@Klaw
hmm yea, Anelka is pretty decent from wide positions too.

Seriously, you can't even call Owen a 'goal poacher' as of now. :/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2009)

*www.whoateallthepies.tv/owen_crutches.jpg*www.whoateallthepies.tv/article-0-032A6F3C000005DC-292_468x716.jpg



> Now Fergie has two crocked Owens to play with. Boom boom.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2009)

harihacker said:


> ManU rulessssssss.....


*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/46009000/jpg/_46009614_owenshirt466.jpg


Again,what an offensive shirt


----------



## red_devil (Jul 4, 2009)

@pool_fan : arey thats why I said "you do realize that Owen is ...."

Strike partnership == Rooney + Berba (== only 1 scouse )

anyways .. .forget that Pool fan...he's always two steps behind!! 



looks like its *Cashley Cole all over again  *




> _REAL MADRID are on the verge of bidding for Ashley Cole after he rejected a new Chelsea deal._
> _
> The England star, 28, has turned down the offer which would leave him £30,000-a-week short of the club's top earners._
> 
> ...


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 4, 2009)

Real Madrid is a chutiya club.  After every damned player. :/

Lets get prepared to see another inflation in the player prices. They make the 2004/05 Chelsea look good. :/

Pata nahi kaha kaha se mehenge langoor tapak rahe hai jinke naam pehle kabhi sune bhi nahi the.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 4, 2009)

I dream of a day when there is no petrol in the gulf. 

These buggers get loads of cash by taking out some soil and pumping some oil and now they do this!!



> JOHN TERRY has been offered a record-busting £300,000-A-WEEK to join Manchester City.
> 
> The future of the Chelsea and England skipper is now on a knife-edge.
> 
> ...




Ridiculous!  300k a week for Terry, 250 for Eto'o .. how would Tevez be feeling about this now


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 4, 2009)

Chelsea have already rejected two of Citeh's bids. Terry is not going anywhere.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 4, 2009)

^ If Terry goes on a strike?

Dude 300k is not a small amount! I'm not saying he will go or he should go or anything like that...

I would like him to stay too...Citeh is only becoming a Real Madrid of EPL 


BTW, if he and/or Cole do leave for $$ then I wonder how Chelsea fans would feel...Would you lot feel "What goes around, Comes around"


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't think Terry will leave for money. He's not that kind of player. He knows how much the fans love him, and he loves the club too.

I hope A.Cole stays, but we're signing Zhirkov anyway


----------



## red_devil (Jul 4, 2009)

"fans love him", "He's Not that kind of a player" --- thats all bull crap! you want to believe it, be my guest ... but in reality, $$ > "fan's love"


----------



## red_devil (Jul 4, 2009)

This comment from a Chelsea fan summed it up I think:



> But, hosnestly speaking at 300k a week, I'd say, it was always my dream to play for Man City when I was in my mothers womb .



300k is huge. Ronaldo gets 250 at RM.


Owen gets 50   at Utd


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 4, 2009)

Come on, he's been with the club ever since the age of 14. He's won, and lost a lot with the club. You don't think he's got feelings for the club?
He has reiterated his commitment to the club, and he won't leave.

$$ matters only if the player's greedy. IMO Terry's not.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, 300k is a lot, but surely, you don't think a player makes his decision based only on money?


----------



## red_devil (Jul 4, 2009)

^ *IF * Ancelotti doesn't give enough control to Terry or makes him somewhat lesser mortal  then I'm sure he'll leave.

Along with the money, its about control. If your new manager tries to cut his wings, he'd rather go to Citeh and be the king there... {and yeah, theres a small matter of 300k a week }


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2009)

red_devil said:


> I dream of a day when there is no petrol in the gulf.
> 
> These buggers get loads of cash by taking out some soil and pumping some oil and now they do this!!
> 
> ...



First Terry does NOT earn 150K a week at Chelsea. The figure is closer to 130K a week. Next, Citeh have to first deal with Chelsea and agree on the transfer fees. Only then can they talk to the player.

Ancelotti would be starting out on the wrong foot if he lets Terry leave or takes away his captaincy. But the board are too wise to let that happen (the captaincy thing).

It's nothing but sensationalist journalism.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 4, 2009)

Terry would never be king at Citeh. The players there are a bit too egotistic. 

He's respected by everyone at Chelsea, and Ancelotti should know he's too precious a player to lose.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 4, 2009)

^ I know...thats why I said "IF" caps+bold


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2009)

Bah, it's the Sun. I should have known.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 4, 2009)

Now United have to appoint a full-time nurse for Owen  & red_devil, dont worry i wont go bald


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2009)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2008-08-27.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2009)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2009-04-06.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2009)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2009-02-25.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2009)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2009-02-23.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Jul 4, 2009)

^arey comics waala  yeh naya dhanda kab se shuru kiya?


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 4, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> Real Madrid is a chutiya club.




i can vouch for that!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^arey comics waala  yeh naya dhanda kab se shuru kiya?



Bas aaj hi dukaan kholi hai babuji!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2009)

> Fiorentina have now posted an official announcement on their website, in which transfer chief Pantaleo Corvino sets the record straight.
> 
> Corvino claims that Arsenal are the only club to have tabled an offer for Felipe Melo, and suggests that Fiorentina are prepared to sell* if Emmanuel Eboue is included as part of the exchange.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @pool_fan : arey thats why I said "you do realize that Owen is ...."
> 
> Strike partnership == Rooney + Berba (== only 1 scouse )
> 
> anyways .. .forget that Pool fan...he's always two steps behind!!




Owen + Rooney = 2 scouse

I hope you dont want Bobatov to play in every game. Or do you really want to finish 5th... 
Ah drop it anyway...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> > Fiorentina have now posted an official announcement on their website, in which transfer chief Pantaleo Corvino sets the record straight.
> >
> > Corvino claims that Arsenal are the only club to have tabled an offer for Felipe Melo, and suggests that Fiorentina are prepared to sell if Emmanuel Eboue is included as part of the exchange.
> >
> > ...



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


>


Well then they can fvck off.
So this is why he signed a new deal,so that Fiorentina can get a higher price.
However if Eboue wants to leave this can be great for both parties.Eboue+5m sounds fair to me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2009)

Edit:OMFG,the reported ask is 15m+Eboue.
FVCK OFF


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 4, 2009)

If Eboue goes, I'll stop supporting Arsenal. 

Lorik Cana is way better and he will easily come for less than 10m pounds.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2009)

> "Sometimes when he eats he puts food up his nose and when he met the Queen at Buckingham Palace he was on the floor playing with her corgis."





> But Eboue?s finest moment, says Adebayor, came at the same Christmas party where the famous dance with team mate Thierry Henry was conceived.
> 
> "It was at Gilberto?s house. It wasn?t even a fancy dress party, but there was Eboue, dressed as a tiger ? with a tail and everything ? waiting for me behind the door.
> 
> "When I arrived, he made a big noise like a tiger roaring. For a moment I was in a big panic but then I saw him and I thought, ?Oh it?s only Eboue?'."


Heck,I wouldn't swap Eboue for Ribery.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Barcelona Are Still The Team To Beat - Sergio Busquets*




> Sergio Busquets believes that, despite all Real Madrid's spending this summer, Barcelona are still "the team to beat".
> 
> The Catalans are yet to make any moves in the transfer market, whilst Madrid have nearly spent €200 million on bringing new players in.
> 
> ...



THATS RIGHT MATE, WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2009)

Adebayor's Michael Owen style brochure

*www.oleole.com/blogs/arseblog/posts/exclusive-adebayor039s-michael-owen-style-brochure



EDIT: Someone make a brochure for Drogba and Eboue...plz


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2009)

Redcafe were making everyone's brochure when Owen's was leaked.Now the site is down since the news of his medical with Manure came


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## Rahim (Jul 5, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Bas aaj hi dukaan kholi hai babuji!



chahcha choudhury aur baalu hai kya?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Redcafe were making everyone's brochure when Owen's was leaked.Now the site is down since the news of his medical with Manure came



LOL!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> chahcha choudhury aur baalu hai kya?



Nahi babuji, bas angreji maal milega yahan!


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 5, 2009)

MARCA said:
			
		

> Barcelona will give a one-week ultimatum to Valencia to accept or reject the offer of 40 million for David Villa. Laporta does not intend to move that amount but would be willing to negotiate the transfer of Caceres and Keirrison.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 5, 2009)

Still waiting for The One.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 5, 2009)

*CONFIRMED TRANSFERS*



> *Gareth Barry*: From Aston Villa to Manchester City
> *Diego*: From Werder to Juventus for €24.5 million
> *Mario Gomez*: From Stuttgart to Bayern for €30 million (record transfer fee in Bundesliga)
> *Ezequiel Garay*: From Racing to Real Madrid (End of loan)
> ...


----------



## Rahim (Jul 5, 2009)

^Good for my PES Roster update


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## abyss88 (Jul 5, 2009)

> *FC Barcelona:*
> 
> *IN:*
> Henrique  (Bay. Leverkusen)  *
> ...


*=loan moves expiring


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 5, 2009)

To me, the biggest surprise is Podolski leaving for just 10M


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yo, check this out:

*abhi247.com/myblog/2009/07/05/ronaldo-im-worth-it/


----------



## Rahim (Jul 5, 2009)

^Leave him alone for once


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2009)

ManU away kit:

*www.epltalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/manchester-united-away-jersey1.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 5, 2009)

Ronaldo asked for it 

No bloke who kicks a ball is worth 80 mn. If I knew Ronaldo was worth so much money, I'd have stolen him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2009)

@Kl@w
Don't you get it? 
ManU will be beaten Black 'n' Blue next season... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## Rahim (Jul 5, 2009)

Yuckk!!!!!! Team ka designer kaun hai bhai? Boot that person out. Even i could make a better looking jersey in Winning Eleven


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ManU away kit:
> 
> *www.epltalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/manchester-united-away-jersey1.jpg


*thelakersnation.com/forums/style_emoticons/default/vomit.gif
Even the banana custard is better than this one.Now I know why Ronaldo and Tevez left.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> @Kl@w
> Don't you get it?
> ManU will be beaten Black 'n' Blue next season... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif







Cool Joe said:


> If I knew Ronaldo was worth so much money, I'd have stolen him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2009)

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/9479/valencia0910kappakits3.jpg
Nice.Much better than United kit.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2009)

Batman would be proud!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 5, 2009)

@kits


@Blues Fans

I'm worried like hell. Whichever site I go to, whether garbage(goal.com), tabloid (sun) or regulars, I'm reading far too many reports of JT possibly moving to ManC 

These people (ManC) are a bunch of c.unts, and if Terry does move, he'll be the biggest c.unt


----------



## Rahim (Jul 5, 2009)

^Just cool down. Terry wont throw all away just for money. Terry is Mr Chelsea (sorry Lampard). Its like saying Puyol moving to Real.

@kit: The more i see it the more i think its a show of unity in Manchester with blue being CIty's colour


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> @kits
> 
> 
> @Blues Fans
> ...



Do you honestly think Terry would leave a top 4 team (even in Europe) to join an emerging but even not playing Europa League ManC outfit? I think not.
I think you are knee-jerking to the media BS... (don't take personally)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *img301.imageshack.us/img301/9479/valencia0910kappakits3.jpg
> Nice.Much better than United kit.



Don't tell me they have a Black Away kit also...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2009)

Terry won't leave. Man City have been humiliated by having their bid openly rejected by the club, hence the reports that they are planning another bid.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2009)

Zhirkov has flown in to London for his medical. 

*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...get-yuri-zhirkov-flies-in-for-medical-reports


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 5, 2009)

@Liverpool_fan
Yeah, maybe I'm over-reacting to this BS, but even so, the thought of a Chelsea side without Terry haunts me 

@Klaw
Blues have (or should I say may) shown interest in Sneijder 
w00t! for Zhirkov, atleast we now may have cover for Cole 

BTW, SAF is at the Wimbledon


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 5, 2009)

the diva diver has said that Laliga is superior to premier league in every aspect..


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 6, 2009)

^^

lolerz


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 6, 2009)

yeah...but i agree with him for once


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 6, 2009)

^^
yeah right...
Talk about sour grapes and that bhaayla is the first thing that comes to mind 

I'm a bit puzzled about a few things, mainly SAF's Owen signing, and that nobody even bid for Podolski


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2009)

^ Podolski had already agreed a move back to Cologne in January and Cologne also had the first option on him.

JT moving to Citeh could really happen after all.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 6, 2009)

^^
Take that back 

Ancelotti's first issue as manager is this JT episode, apparently he is already in talks with JT. Hope common sense prevails instead of greed


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 6, 2009)

From The Sun:

*We'll sell Cesc ... for £40m*

ARSENAL have slapped a ú40million price-tag on Cesc Fabregas as they brace themselves for a bid from Real Madrid or Barcelona. 

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/spor...al-slap-a-40m-price-tag-on-Cesc-Fabregas.html

Is Fabregas really for sale? ...SAF can snap him up..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2009)

LIVE Ancelotti press conference!!

*www.chelseafc.com/page/LivePressCo...ml?WT.mc_id=ancelottifirstpresser-mostpopular


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2009)

digitized said:


> From The Sun:
> 
> *We'll sell Cesc ... for £40m*
> 
> ...


The Sun "exclusive" 
Source "Arsenal Insider" 
After the recent anti Arsenal\Cesc agenda adopted by the sun,I wouldn't even give a second thought to this article.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally the best thread on ze internets is working again
*www.redcafe.net/f7/michael-owen-produces-brochure-himself-find-new-club-254258/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hahaaa!!!! Ancelotti has confirmed that Terry is NOT leaving, Terry will be captain and Zhirkov is a Chelsea player now!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 6, 2009)

^^
w00t!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 6, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> To me, the biggest surprise is Podolski leaving for just 10M





thewisecrab said:


> 'm a bit puzzled about a few things, mainly SAF's Owen signing, and that nobody even bid for Podolski


See, Podolski has never been a striking sensation @ Bayern Munich. Just 15 goals out of 71 appearances in the league.

He has been very good for his national team though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Zhirkov signs for Chelsea!! OFFICIAL!*



> Chelsea Football Club can confirm that we have reached agreement with CSKA Moscow for the transfer of Yuri Zhirkov.
> 
> The player is in London today and will join Chelsea subject to a medical and agreement of personal terms.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 6, 2009)

> Bordeaux president Jean-Louis Triaud has revealed that winger Gabriel Obertan is on the verge of signing for Manchester United.
> 
> The highly rated 20-year-old became a regular for Les Girondins at the age of just 17 but last season found chances hard to come by under former Red Devils defender Laurent Blanc.
> 
> ...



If this is true, then I think SAF is getting influenced by Ze Professor way too much! I thought selling Ronaldo for 80 was wise and he could buy 2-3 players of repute for the cash..

but now looks like he is building Man Utd II buying so many cheap priced players 

// btw, if anyone can confirm can a club in the PL have 2 separate teams? Like United I, United II ?

cos otherwise i'm failing to get Fergie's logic here.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 6, 2009)

red devil on Redcafe : 


> He scores less than welbeck, but if he got paid per step over, he'd be bill gates.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2009)

^ Nani?


----------



## red_devil (Jul 6, 2009)

^ exactly!

Just saw a video of his and he is perfect replacement for Nani  Guess Nani is on his way out this season 



btw, @ all CFC fans -- 

THE SUN reported that JT and Sparky met in Dubai... probably sorting out personal terms


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2009)

I saw the whole press conerence given by Ancelotti. He categorically stated that Terry is going nowhere.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 6, 2009)

Man Citeh have the $$ ... Terry will be/ can be  persuaded to hand in a transfer request. You guys are better off selling him quickly rather than waiting for the transfer season to get over... Remember what happ in the Berbatov saga right? 

Spuds got the cash but couldn't make the best use of it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2009)

^ We don't need to sell.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 6, 2009)

How about signing a backup defender, SAF?


----------



## red_devil (Jul 6, 2009)

@ K@w, I know you guys have enough $$ but I guess you can sell him for the money Citeh would be willing to offer..it will be a great piece of business. Besides, with the money Terry's grandchildren would be settled for life  So I do see Terry putting in a transfer request..


@rahim : nah..defense is fine.. Vidic, Rio, Evra, Da Silva 1,2, Neville, O'Shea, Brown, Evans -- and the other guys Eckersley and the ones who played against Hull. Its good enough. 

What I would want to see is a striker .. not back up. Someone who can put that lazatov under pressure...Macheda and Wellbeck aren't good enough for that position right now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2009)

red_devil said:


> @ K@w, I know you guys have enough $$ but I guess you can sell him for the money Citeh would be willing to offer..it will be a great piece of business. Besides, with the money Terry's grandchildren would be settled for life  So I do see Terry putting in a transfer request...



When a player puts in a transfer request, he has to forego a LARGE chunk of the fees which he would otherwise get. Even for millionaires, that would be too much. And I can't see Terry leaving. The club won't allow it.

The rumours about City bidding again are flying only becuase City;s ego has been hurt by Chelsea publicly declaring the rejection of their bid on the website.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 6, 2009)

k@w, send me that Ronaldo PSD... {left a comment on your post about the PSD}


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2009)

^ Mail ID?


----------



## red_devil (Jul 6, 2009)

^ ashwin at ashwinz dot com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2009)

Alright, just don't mess too much with RonalGo.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 6, 2009)

^ ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2009)

^ Nothing!


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 6, 2009)

> Manchester City are reportedly set to sign Brazil defender Lucio from Bayern Munich. Inter Milan boss Jose Mourinho is also interested in the solid centre-half.


city have got it right,i guess...after terry refused to come..but there is one big jose in between.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 6, 2009)

@Kl@w24
Zhirkhov is a class act, and the fact that we have also been linked with Wesley Sneijder  might be an indication of things to come 


@red_devil
Terry is one of the highest payed players in Chelsea, an icon and is "the" face associated with the Blues. In fact, I believe he was plain lucky when he was handed captaincy and won the league, as he was still not a complete player (though we had the likes of Lampard, Gudjohnson, Robben and many others flourishing and actually being the pillars during the back-to-back triumph). Anyway, the team stuck behind him, and made him the top-class defender/captain he is today,ie. I beleive he was moulded into captaincy, which allowed him to flourish as a player as well.

Now, to even think of leaving a club that stood by him throughout, being ably supported by fans as well, just 'coz you are getting more dough, is blasphemy IMO. 

Ronaldo wanted to go, he openly said so. Tevez also wanted to leave. But how would you feel if a player like Vidic or Rooney filed his transfer request? That's exactly what this saga has put us through. 

But, with all said and done, I hope he makes the right decision and stays 

@Rural Terror
Agreed. Podolski is not a great performer, but I've seen him play in the WC/Euro Cup (I'm sure you have too) and I beleive he does have enormous potential. Would have been a pretty decent buy at 10M for any PL club, but heck it's over now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2009)

^ Yup. Ancelotti refused to give out any names regarding his transfer targets, though. 

Pato & Pirlo - they are Milan players.
Drogba - he is a powerful striker and also has technical qualities; I want to use his quality for this team
Sheva, Deco & Carvalho - they are Chelsea players and if anyone wants to leave they should talk to me and we'll decide what is best for all parties


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2009)

Cana's deal to Hamburg is almost complete
If we can't sign Melo then it is D&D ftw. for another season.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 6, 2009)

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/gallery/2008/aug/06/manchesterunited.realmadrid?picture=348722260

Nice top. No wonder Paris Hilton dumped him.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 6, 2009)

hahaha niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2009)

*www.whoateallthepies.tv/assets_c/2009/07/almuniaa-thumb-500x331-89694.jpg

*www.whoateallthepies.tv/assets_c/2009/07/almuniab-thumb-500x331-89696.jpg



> Take one picture of Manuel Almunia conceding a goal. Open Photoshop, change the position of the ball (not a crucial detail, after all), change the kit, erase the hoarding sponsor, and - ta-dah! - you have one shiny, on-brand ad for Arsenal's new goalkeeping kit.
> 
> The truth? Screw the truth.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2009)

Who gives a sh1t!The photoshopping in all the pictures is awesome.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 7, 2009)

Another one from the Sun. Don't know if this is true or not.

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2520698/United-land-8m-Gab.html

*ALEX FERGUSON has bagged Bordeaux midfielder Gabriel Obertan.  *

 The 20-year-old, regarded as one of France's hottest prospects, passed a  medical at Manchester United yesterday. 

 And he will tie up an ú8million transfer when he pens a four-year  contract today.  
 Obertan, who can play in a central midfield role or up front, had hoped to  return home to Bordeaux after his physical check-up. 

 But United chiefs told him he must start training with his new team-mates this  morning. 

Chelsea, Arsenal and Inter Milan had been watching the youngster.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 7, 2009)

*www.elmundodeportivo.es/gif/20090706/miedo6.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2009)

Arses did not see ze incident.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 7, 2009)

digitized said:


> *ALEX FERGUSON has bagged Bordeaux midfielder Gabriel Obertan.  *


Bordeaux's President have confirmed the signing. Officials United haven't made any claims. But signing such young players would mean a developing period of 3-4 years. I think this deal is done.

There is some hint that Van Nistelrooy would move to Lyon as part of Benzema's sale.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2009)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/07/06/article-1197928-059DBAEE000005DC-753_233x449.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yuri Zhirkov said:
			
		

> "I didn't come to England ready for work. I have just two shirts and two pairs of jeans. When I told Chelsea, they laughed, of course. ‘Don't worry,’ they said. ‘We'll give you kit and boots.’
> 
> "I've been welcomed very warmly and feel like I've already been here a long time. I look forward to starting work properly with Chelsea."




This guy is gonna be great!! Seems to be very humble and has his head screwed on in the right place!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2009)

AC Milan have signed the man-mountain Oguchi Onyewu (he of 'Newcastle United defender and Titus Bramble's partner' fame ) from Standard Liege.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2009)

> Dear Sir,
> 
> Please pass my congratulations to Steven Hunt LFC for his reaction to Owen signing for Man Utd - "I thought the world had turned on its axis".
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahim (Jul 7, 2009)

Russians are classy  Arshavin and now Zhirkoff  He is one the unsung heroes of Euro success of Russia.

City have started clearing out the squad as Jo joins Everton on loan.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 7, 2009)

> 27 year old Víctor Valdes has extended his contract with Barca until June 30, 2014. The termination clause has been set at 150 million euros.



whats termination clause BTW?


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 7, 2009)

German newspaper "BILD" said today that bayern are only willing to negotiate ribery's transfer if any club is willing to pay 80 mn euros!!

i forgot...and in 9 days time the negotiation time is over


----------



## Rahim (Jul 7, 2009)

^Thats called 'escape clause'. Barca should know it after Figo's fiasco


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2009)

^ Buyout clause. Meaning, if another club pays a stipulated amount of money to the club which holds the rights of the player, the contract between that player and his club ceases to be valid and the said player can move to the buying club.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats the banner pointed towards the Blue side of Manchester  Paisa leke  aao aur maal le jao


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 7, 2009)

*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/thumbnails/199_150/Imatges/2009-2010/futbol/futbol_base/infantil_B/Messi_grades._jpg.jpg


*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Imatges/2009-2010/futbol/futbol_base/infantil_B/Messi_any_2001._jpg.jpg


*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Imatges/2009-2010/futbol/futbol_base/infantil_B/Messi_seguiment_2001.jpg


GUESS WHO?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 7, 2009)

^You?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL! Messidonna!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 7, 2009)

^^
Lionel Messi it is


----------



## red_devil (Jul 7, 2009)

arey yaar...all media BS about that Obertan... He's actually signed on for 3m !!   

And just yesterday Keane bought Lee Martin from United for 2m... so this Obertan guy is an absolute steal 

Owen for free, Obertan guy for 3m -- Looks like Fergie still has a BIG transfer planned in the days to come


----------



## red_devil (Jul 7, 2009)

> ARSENAL have edged closer to signing Brazil midfielder Felipe Melo.
> 
> His current club Fiorentina are set to hold talks with Gunners boss Arsene Wenger in the next week.
> 
> ...




So the gooners gonna lose Eboooue after all..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2009)

^ Good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 7, 2009)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2009/6/26/1246015675359/Barclays-Sport-Photos-All-017.jpg

This happens to be one of the best pics in the BPL last year, check out the following link for more: *www.guardian.co.uk/football/gallery/2009/jun/26/premierleague?picture=349400364


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 7, 2009)

More from that gallery:
*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2009/6/26/1246015644837/Barclays-Sport-Photos-Pat-002.jpg


Manchester United's Patrice Evra goes over the top of Hull City's Daniel Cousin at Old Trafford


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Zhirkov has signed for Chelsea!! OFFICIAL!*



> Chelsea Football Club is delighted to confirm the signing of Yuri Zhirkov from CSKA Moscow today on a three-year contract.
> 
> The 25-year-old was at Cobham on Tuesday to complete the deal, and spoke exclusively to chelseafc.com.



Woooot!!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 7, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> LOL! Messidonna!





> ^^
> Lionel Messi it is


..yeah u got that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2009)

Arsenal are back in training.
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/jul_09/gun__1246968670_training07072009_12.jpg

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/jul_09/gun__1246968735_training07072009_17.jpg

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/jul_09/gun__1246968754_training07072009_19.jpg
From Arsenal.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rosicky looks like he might drop it on his foot and... whoops!!! :shocked:


----------



## Rahim (Jul 8, 2009)

red_devil said:


> SARSENAL have edged closer to signing Brazil midfielder Felipe Melo.


ANother one misses the bus!!!!!! Melo signs for Juventus.
Whats wrong with Cana's deal? IS he asking too much or his club? Fans are going gag-ga over him but Wenger seems to show a deaf ear as he always does.



United might sign Ribery after all or am i dreaming?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2009)

Melo was always going to sign for Juve.The Arsenal link was only used by that club to increase his price.B*stards.
AW & his scouts know more about Cana than the fans,who hardly watch League 1.I trust him completely in the signings department,as long as he signs SOMEONE.
I fear it may be D&D for another season


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2009)

Van Persie commits his long term future to Arsenal.


			
				RVP said:
			
		

> I’m so happy to have signed a new long term contract. I’ve been at the Club for five years now and there really is a great feeling here at Arsenal. We have a top class manager, a squad full of superb young players, a world class stadium and brilliant supporters. Arsenal Football Club has a very bright future and I want to be part of it.
> 
> "My heart is with Arsenal and I just can’t picture myself in a different shirt. I just can’t see it now because I love this Club so much. If you look at the last five years, look at the steps I have made every season, if you look at the support the Boss and the whole Club gave me, the fans gave me, my team mates gave me – this is the right decision


*i7.tinypic.com/2nw0qqv.jpg
Hard to find this kind of players nowadays.
Good work by Wenger and CEO Gazidis.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2009)

So far Robin van Persie, Lukasz Fabianski, Kieran Gibbs, Aaron Ramsey, Theo Walcott and Jack Wilshere have signed new contracts.The club is really working hard since the arrival of the new CEO.He is working to assemble an administrative team to run the club more efficiently and take some load off Wenger.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2009)

> One of Mediawatch's very favourite people is Dennis Lachter, agent and all-round gobs**te who spent the better part of 2008 hawking Andrey Arshavin to anyone who would listen, and plenty who wouldn't.
> 
> First it was Spurs, then Barcelona, and eventually of course Arsenal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2009)

> It appears to me Zhirkov is Riccy's long-lost son in the same way Di Santo is Ballack's long-lost son (and Diarra was Maka's long-lost son).


*www.fussballportal.de/wm-2006/dfb/kader/images/michael_ballack.jpg *img.skysports.com/08/10/218x298/di-santo_1267908.jpg

*www.fansfc.com/UploadedImages/Players/carvalho_633568118030781250.jpg *www.russiansupportersclub.co.uk/images/Zhirkov%20No18.jpg

*www.abdn.ac.uk/%7Eaus033/Claude_Makelele_2_603377.jpg *soccercentral.today.com/files/2008/12/lassana-diarra.jpg


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 8, 2009)

It's official now. Utd sign Gabriel Obertan.

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={F9E570E6-407E-44BC-800F-4A3110258114}&newsid=6635851

*Sir Alex Ferguson has made Bordeaux's Gabriel Obertan United's third signing of the summer, after the promising young Frenchman signed a four-year deal at Old Trafford.*

The 20-year-old's contract keeps him at Old Trafford until at least June 2013, and Sir Alex revealed Obertan, who can play in a variety of attacking positions, is a player whose progress he has followed for some time.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C'mon SAF, sign another striker now like Aguero or Huntelaar.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL at that Arshavin thing! Super!!

Obertan deal is done  confirmed on ManUtd.com too. Apparently 3m which is great.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2009)

Today's transfer news
Apparently the Melo-Juve deal is in doubt as Fiorentina can't agree personal terms with the player Juve are offering in exchange.
However,Arsenal are 'close' to signing 22 year old French CM Blaise Matuidi for just 2m.

Young, check
Slightly built,check
French-African,check
Funny Name,check
Cheap,check

He may be a good player but surely not the leader we need in midfield.I hope Wenger goes for experience in this area.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 9, 2009)

another french!! lol


----------



## Rahim (Jul 9, 2009)

^Immigration is lenient!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2009)

Wenger knows the market well,no other reason as far as I know.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 9, 2009)

This is from Goal . c o m


> Barcelona and Valencia have reached a deal that will see David Villa move to Camp Nou and are expected to make an announcement soon, Goal.com has learned.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 9, 2009)

*IF * that Villa move is true, then the next season of La Liga will be very exciting ... (not more than PL, btw )


Imagine Barca v/s Real Madrid next season : 

----------$hit defense -------------

--------------- YAYA ----------------

Messi------Iniesta------Xavi----Henry

-----------------VILLA---------------



--------------?(Benzema)------------

Ronaldo------Kaka-----Sneijder----Robben(?)


-------- highly $hit defense ----------


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> *IF * that Villa move is true, then the next season of La Liga will be very exciting ... (not more than PL, btw )
> 
> 
> Imagine Barca v/s Real Madrid next season :
> ...




pardon me, pal ,but    alves,PUYOL,MILITO/MARQUEZ,(?)does not make a **** defence....and that too not against a shitty club known as real MAD_RID...we won the champions league final vs utd with a THIRD CHOICE defence..muhahaha


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 9, 2009)

according to elmundo deportivo, barca will make a move for cesc fabregas only if they are able sell eto..meanwhile real Mad-rid have said that Xabi Alonso is EXPENSIVE!!!for them and will not be able to make a move

there are some indications that Eto'o will leave barca this season(slight communication gap between him and the president of the club which have surfaced in the media)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 10, 2009)

Jermaine Pennant moves to....... Real Zaragoza!!!!  

Sturridge hopes ManCity become a 'big club' someday and that he joined Chelsea for CL footy! He was being offered 50K+ to stay at City. At Chelsea, he is getting 30-35K! 

Ross Turnbull's warmup was recorded on video by Chelsea goalkeeping coach Christophe Lollichon when Boro played us at The Bridge. That subsequently led to Turnbull's move to Chelsea. 

Melo's move to Juve finalized, official announcement today.

Deco could stay at Chelsea (coz Inter don't want to pay a penny for him).


----------



## red_devil (Jul 10, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> pardon me, pal ,but    alves,PUYOL,MILITO/MARQUEZ,(?)does not make a **** defence....and that too not against a shitty club known as real MAD_RID...we won the champions league final vs utd with a THIRD CHOICE defence..muhahaha



Puyol is the only good defender. Please don't get me started on that kunt alves 




			
				Some spanish papers said:
			
		

> Manchester United To Offer €20m Plus Dimitar Berbatov For Aguero - Spanish Press
> The Red Devils have reportedly come up with a few interesting proposals to Atletico for ‘El Kun’…
> Manchester United have continued their relentless assault to lure Sergio Aguero from Atletico Madrid as they look to remould their attacking arsenal.
> 
> ...






Apparently Barca have signed Villa.

And TheSun says Barca have tabled another bid for Cesc. I just can't understand why Cesc wants to join Barca...I dont think they'll change the way they play to accommodate him. He'll probably warm the bench there


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 10, 2009)

^^^


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 10, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Puyol is the only good defender. Please don't get me started on that kunt alves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok u have ur own opinion on alves but i guess u have not seen marquez playing too much(well thats because espnstar sucks @ showing spanish football)..

besides there is news that iniesta may be played at left wing to play cesc as CM...and the bid will take place when barca sell eto'o...which is on the cards as man-city,man-utd and milan are the interested parties..with city as favourites to nab him(everybody knows why)


----------



## Rahim (Jul 10, 2009)

^AT least Aguero will be hard working not like this lazy bum.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 10, 2009)

*KARIM BENZEMA has revealed he rejected Manchester United,Inter,Barcelona to join Real Madrid.*



**


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 10, 2009)

^ His idols - Zidane & Ronaldo (El Phenomenon) - both played for Madrid, so it was a pretty easy choice for him.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 10, 2009)

Fans should accept that when it comes to grandeur, no club even come close to Real Madrid and with Perez in the helm, Madrid is gonna buy and buy as he is incapble of doing anything else


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2009)

Top Ten Arsenal Transfer Targets

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8751_5422939,00.html

nice read


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 10, 2009)

I wonder how long it'll take for Real to completely pay all the money it owes to the other clubs.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 10, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Top Ten Arsenal Transfer Targets
> 
> *www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8751_5422939,00.html
> 
> nice read


Hilarious!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2009)

> Already being talked of as the 'new Thierry Henry',


Holy sh1te.We are really after a 16 year old who plays and looks like Henry.Forgot the news source.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 11, 2009)

Huntelaar is set to join Stuttgart for 20 M Euros, confirmed by Madrid. Now its upto himti decide whether he wants to move or not.
Well there goes another target under the nose of Fergie 

BTW full text of that link 


> Ten Ten Arsenal Transfer Targets
> Posted 09/07/09 16:03
> Email
> Print
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2009)

Hahaha Arsenal's youth policy is so funny lets mock the sh1t out of it till the joke dies
This was a bit funny 4 years back,I give you that.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 11, 2009)

^Light up man  Infact if you think about it most of them might be true!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 11, 2009)

My favourite was Koko Kolo


----------



## Rahim (Jul 11, 2009)

Solomon Djembe was good too


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2009)

Send that list to Wenger!!! 

A thought just popped up in my mind - what do they call those kids at Le Arse? Wengah-boys?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2009)

^^About as funny as generic French-African names 
Come on guys you can do better than that.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 11, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Light up man  Infact if you think about it most of them might be true!!!





a_rahim said:


> Solomon Djembe was good too


lol @ Manckers. 

they are the ones who actually need to spend now.  their team looks so 'khokhal' without their diva-diver who used to score goals and additionally win penalties/free-kicks for them.  worry about your own self.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 12, 2009)

man city have withdrawn their bid to sign eto'o and liverpool have put forward a bid to sign Ribery!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2009)

Ribery? LOL!!!
These media drones come up with anything....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2009)

> There is a very simple explanation for this betting trend. Benitez asked for and got given £1 million by Liverpool’s American owners. He went onto skybet and placed a £1 million bet on Ribery joining Liverpool at odds of 66/1. Now he can pay Bayern the asking price of £40 million and have £26 million over for his wages


LOL!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2009)

This is one rumour which I really hope is true.  

*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...ng-70m-plus-deco-and-carvalho-swap-for-inters


----------



## Rahim (Jul 12, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> they are the ones who actually need to spend now.  their team looks so 'khokhal' without their diva-diver who used to score goals and additionally win penalties/free-kicks for them.  worry about your own self.


lol at your innocence  Just look back at some of my posts and you will come to know that I, unlike other United fans, am worried about Fergie's lack of a big signing.

@that funny post: Why are Arsenal fans so serious? Even they are frustrated, albeit wont show it of course, of a lack of a DM signing and are afraid to see the same CM partnership next season. Is Cana on his way to Emirates?
That was a funny post and you should have known it 

On a serious note, we both on the same boat of dilemma. Fergie and Wenger has been very successful and thats a problem as fans still don't want to criticize them and those who do, are labelled as anti-fans like me  (ssk & red_devil wants me to have patience and promised that there would a big signing)


----------



## iinfi (Jul 12, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> This is one rumour which I really hope is true.
> 
> *www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...ng-70m-plus-deco-and-carvalho-swap-for-inters



45m GBP approx for Zlatan Ibrahimovic is a joke. will be another sheva.
Chelsea sud sign Pato at that price.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 12, 2009)

Chelsea have had a pretty good transfer season so far. We got the players we needed, without spending huge sums of money like in previous seasons. 18 mn for Zhirkov is quite a lot, but he may well be worth it.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 12, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> lol at your innocence  Just look back at some of my posts and you will come to know that I, unlike other United fans, am worried about Fergie's lack of a big signing.


I rarely have time these days to browse the forum. 



a_rahim said:


> @that funny post: Why are Arsenal fans so serious? Even they are frustrated, albeit wont show it of course, of a lack of a DM signing and are afraid to see the same CM partnership next season. Is Cana on his way to Emirates?
> That was a funny post and you should have known it


Cana will obviously come a lot cheaper than Felipe Melo. If Melo's move to Juventus is confirmed, then Cana's move to Emirates will not take any time because we'll be able to offer the money.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2009)

There has been NOTHING in the media so far which links us to Cana as strongly as to Melo or Matuidi.Most of it is speculation generated by the fans desperate for a hard ass CM.
I don't think Wenger is in for Cana at all.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 12, 2009)

^Add yourself at No 1 position in the "fans list"  bcoz you have been craving for it from last season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2009)

Ya fans like me


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 13, 2009)

Read this on a certain ManU site   :


			
				some random comment said:
			
		

> City are welcome to Terry. He should have been stripped of the captaincy after the Champions League Final. Not because he missed a penalty, but because he subsequently failed to lead the team and gave up the trophy. After his miss, the scores were level. Everything was still to play for. But what did Terry do? Go back to his team-mates and exhort them to make up for his miss? Did he urge them to keep their chins up and go for victory? Isn’t that what a captain is meant to do? No, he crumbled like a cissy, crying for himself and utterly abandoning his so-called “Mr. Chelsea” captain’s duties.
> Did Ronaldo fall to the ground weeping when he missed his penalty kick? Of course not. If anything, it seemed to make the Manchester captain and subsequent United kickers more determined. But Terry’s pitiful laying on the ground in forlorn defeat told the rest of the Chelsea team that this was it… they had lost… the game was up… Terry admitted defeat… kaput… finished. This wasn’t a captain at work. It was a glory hunter who could not see beyond his own misery and his self-indulgence and self-interest on that night forever labels him as the captain who undeniably deserted his team at the moment they most needed lifting. All the theatrical fist-waving and bellowing that Terry exhibits in his routine captaincy methods counted for zero as he folded, blubbering, with a Champions League trophy still attainable.
> Imagine Terry doing the same thing in the World Cup Final… with the scores level and him weeping and gagging, sitting on his backside on the pitch, leaving the rest of the team captainless while he bemoans his personal bad luck. Terry capitulated. Whatever the pressure or excuses, he was not up to it. He choked absolutely and feebly when it mattered.
> 50million for this fellow would be a godsend of miracle proportions.



If Terry does move to the wastelands (which seems more likely than the MET department's predictions coming true), I'd say it's not a total loss, yet a loss nonetheless.

The very thought that "Mr.Chelsea" is even considering the offer, reflects how badly greed has got to him. 

TBH, I'll be more than happy to see Frank Lampard to take the captain's armband than this prick after all the cr@p he is putting us through. Lampard's the true Mr.Chelsea, an unsung hero who rarely takes credit for anything. Unlike this cun.t. 

Even so, I'm wondering who'll fill the void if he leaves. Mancienne? Alex? Maybe we shouldn't sell Carvalho 

I'm a very pissed at this Terry issue, hence this really long rant


----------



## Rahim (Jul 13, 2009)

^rest assure Terry is not going anywhere!!!!!! What Terru wants is some clarification from Roman, thats it. But the media has to write something. Just tell me how many "transfer" did they predicted correctly?

This from a Chelsea Forum 





> With a bit of luck, the Russian was at home dictating the following letter to his "confused" captain: "Your Opta stats for the past three seasons say we've won 64 per cent of our games with you, but 68 per cent without you, and taken more points per game (2.32 compared to 2.16) when you weren't on the pitch. Plus we've only lost one of the 28 games you've missed.
> 
> "Over that same period you've averaged 28 Premier League games and one Premier League goal per season. You're getting booked more and starting to look like an oil tanker doing a threepoint turn in Vladivostok harbour when you're up against pace.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 13, 2009)

man utd have dismissed claims that they are interested in barcelona striker samuel eto'o


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Updatoz!!*

Citeh have signed Tevez (pending medical).

Citeh are in talks with Adabadoo.

Sir Rednose says ManU's spending is done; no more transfers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2009)

Surely they won't buy Adebayor now they have got Tevez,unless they are making a collection of some sorts


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2009)

Citeh have now better strike force than ManUre..  
Unless Bobatov...ah drop it..


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 14, 2009)

^^
I was just about to post.. 

Anyway, it's quite a surprise that ManU wont spends anymore on the window, probably still bitter from the Berbatov investment 
Even so, SAF has made many controversial decisions, this might be one of them as well. 

Any news on that 2 face b!tch?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^
loooool! Terry?   

Knee jerk reactions FTW!!! Particularly among rival fans!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 14, 2009)

@Liverpool_fan
Sure..mock me, see if I care 

TBH, even Lampard didnt make us go through this hell last year when he signed a new contract, it was pretty straight and clear the minute the window opened, at least for him.

Now, I'm still wondering why is Terry still tight-lipped about this? Why doesn't he speak up?

This I find very hard to digest...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> @Liverpool_fan
> 
> Now, I'm still wondering why is Terry still tight-lipped about this? Why doesn't he speak up?


Maybe he wants to mock Man Citeh at the last moment...  
Citeh to be insoolted, gutted..


----------



## Rahim (Jul 14, 2009)

*United Lost Another Fan in Me*

There you go ssk & red_devil, no more signings. So how much did Fergie spend this summer? Some _chillads_!!!!!!! So much talk of getting the whole money from Ronaldo's sale and yet not signing any star player. I feel like _not supporting_ United anymore with this circus-going on.
He has left Wenger behind in terms of kanjoosi.

Thanks You Fergie for treating fans like dirt. 

I dread to see when the commentators would blare out "Owen is warming up. Here come the Saviour!!!"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: United Lost Another Fan in Me*

^ ^ ^
hahahahaha niaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like Alonso is set to leave Liverpool. I guess he really wants to go back to his native country after 5 years of great service to the club.
I wish him best of luck for the future.
If he stays though it would almost be as good of a fresh world class new signing.

*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...ester-city-preparing-shock-bid-for-liverpools

At least they will help inflate his transfer fees.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2009)

According to the Sun Man City are offering 25m for Ade ,a bit more and Ill carry him to eastlands on my shoulders.But that money should better be put back in the market


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2009)

Van Persie is the Arsenal's player of the season according to Arse.com


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 14, 2009)

Barca will have to pay 50 million euros to sign David Villa.according to spanish press, it was decided after the striker's meeting with valancia's president and vice president, which ended in threats and insults. villa openly told them that he wanted to play for barcelona. meanwhile barca have not given up hope to sign french star frank ribery.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Sir Rednose says ManU's spending is done; no more transfers.


Never believe old rednose.He was willing to spend 25m on Tevez BEFORE Ronaldo was sold,surely they have a lot of money.He may be saving for January when the market is more stable.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 14, 2009)

^^
You mean save for a rainy day? I doubt that....

I think SAF has faith in his squad, that can only be the reason as to why he isn't going to spend more. The January window is wasted IMO, atleast for the top 4, since I know how much it hurt you (as well as me to a certain extent) when Arshavin couldn't play outside England. Maybe (atleast for now) he doesn't want to fix something that isn't broken. 

Anyway, atleast he can spare the cash for damage control if needed 

I'm wondering where would Chelsea play Zhirkhov, hope he doesn't become another benchwarmer like Belleti 

Still no news on Terry..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 14, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Adabadoo.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 14, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:
			
		

> Abadadoo


*dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/237/237702h51am14e6k.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> According to the Sun Man City are offering 25m for Ade ,a bit more and Ill carry him to eastlands on my shoulders.But that money should better be put back in the market



Abedeyor for 25m? 
And that too when they already have likes of Roque Santa Cruz and Tevez?
The Citeh lot never cease to amaze me.
(EDIT: And I forgot they have Craig Bellamy too)

Wenger could then sign Huntelaar and Sneijder I guess...


----------



## red_devil (Jul 14, 2009)

One_united_"FAN" said:
			
		

> There you go ssk & red_devil, no more signings. So how much did Fergie spend this summer? Some chillads!!!!!!! So much talk of getting the whole money from Ronaldo's sale and yet not signing any star player. I feel like not supporting United anymore with this circus-going on.
> He has left Wenger behind in terms of kanjoosi.
> 
> Thanks You Fergie for treating fans like dirt.
> ...



hahaha! Rahim, you always come up something that never amuses me.. but this was a bit different. 


btw, you seem more interested in spending cash and buying over priced players. Well,  since you say you may not support United hereon, I'd suggest you start supporting the $hitty part of Manchester {Citeh, if you didn't know }.



and treating fans like "dirt"? I really hope you STOP supporting United. Even the Arses support Eboue more than what you can probably imagine 

And regarding spending in the Jan transfer window, I don't think that will happen. I still think Fergie may buy during summer transfers itself.
I'm not very sure though.

But if he doesn't make a signing, I'm sure he (SAF) is wiser than Rahim when it comes to managing Man Utd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2009)

Hughes confirm City are in for Adebayor.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2535158/Man-City-want-Emmanuel-Adebayor.html


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 14, 2009)

^ Hughes is a n00b


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 14, 2009)

Benjani, Caicedo, Bojinov, Bellamy, Tevez, Santa Cruz and now Adabadoo... WTF are they trying to do?


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: United Lost Another Fan in Me*



Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> hahahahaha niaaaaaaaaa


+1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> ^ Hughes is a n00b



Exactly.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 15, 2009)

red_devil said:


> hahaha! Rahim, you always come up something that never amuses me.. but this was a bit different.
> 
> 
> btw, you seem more interested in spending cash and buying over priced players. Well,  since you say you may not support United hereon, I'd suggest you start supporting the $hitty part of Manchester {Citeh, if you didn't know }.
> ...


I have the same feeling about you. 
What is happening to this world. Cant criticize homos and now cant critcize SAF. Who is he? God? Have i done any blasphemy?
I have nothing against you but then again you behave like Barrack Obama, who is the law. 
I realise that one is NOT allowed ti say the obvious in-front of your majesty Ashwin.

So STOP speaking from your <--->
I havent made fun of you or ssk in that post and so dont make fun of me either


----------



## Joker (Jul 15, 2009)

lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I have the same feeling about you.
> What is happening to this world. Cant criticize homos and now cant critcize SAF. Who is he? God? Have i done any blasphemy?
> I have nothing against you but then again you behave like Barrack Obama, who is the law.
> I realise that one is NOT allowed ti say the obvious in-front of your majesty Ashwin.
> ...



lolz


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2009)

*i46.photobucket.com/albums/f103/SweetyJan/Footie/shava/Dazimage.png


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2009)

According to various sources Ade has passed his medical at city.Only some issues related to his work permit have to be sorted.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

I get a feeling that Adebayor will not go. He can guarantee us goals, if not the quality.

Though, if he regains his form back, he is well capable of scoring 20+ like he scored 32 goals for us last season.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

Quite a good selection.  But I would have rather Fowler than Owen. But then Fowler was more prominent in the 1990s than 2000s.
My choice would be Luis Garcia playing in a 4-2-3-1 formation as team of the decade instead of Owen and Torres as sole striker.
And I never saw McAllister play, so not sure about him.

*www.goal.com/en/news/2517/goalcom-...374619/liverpool-team-of-the-decade-2000-2010


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

*www.goal.com/en/news/2517/goalcom-.../1375645/arsenal-team-of-the-decade-2000-2010

whats Ca$hley doing there?

And Henry & Bergkamp >>>>> every Premier League player.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Ashley Cole
> *
> *(Redirected from Cashley Cole)
> *


*

*


----------



## red_devil (Jul 15, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I have the same feeling about you.
> What is happening to this world. Cant criticize homos and now cant critcize SAF. Who is he? God? Have i done any blasphemy?
> I have nothing against you but then again you behave like Barrack Obama, who is the law.
> I realise that one is NOT allowed ti say the obvious in-front of your majesty Ashwin.
> ...




arey! what has happened to this world! People can't debate/argue about stuff.

Rahim, you can criticize gays/homo's/arses anyone. I just don't care.

you criticize SAF for something which I felt wasn't called for and therefore,  I said all the things that I did. But now you come out pretending to be the most sane person around. {_btw, you play that card quite well_}

On this forum, when you say something and someone else doesn't agree with what you've said and he criticizes you and you can't take it on face value. You have to think that I've sinned by criticizing your point of view and that there is a major conspiracy to humiliate you! 

and why has barrack obama come in between? or even GOD for that matter?

Where I see it, it involves you, me  and SAF's policy.. Don't act like a typical politician and start comparing people and inject irrelevant details into a discussion. 





Rural Terror said:


> I get a feeling that Adebayor will not go. He can guarantee us goals, if not the quality.
> 
> Though, if he regains his form back, he is well capable of scoring 20+ like he scored 32 goals for us last season.



Where will you lot get the goals from? just RVP? or is there any other possible transfer? An established striker? or yet another kid?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

*smug look*   8)


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

red_devil said:


> arey! what has happened to this world! People can't debate/argue about stuff.
> 
> Rahim, you can criticize gays/homo's/arses anyone. I just don't care.
> 
> ...


 This calls for a very big: niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



red_devil said:


> Where will you lot get the goals from? just RVP? or is there any other possible transfer? An established striker? or yet another kid?


We scored 68 league goals this season (equal to Chel$h!t and ManUre), and surprisingly Adebayor + RVP scored only 21 out of those. Eduardo is better than Adebayor & RVP both combined if we talk of finishing. Wenger is interested in a striker named Marouane Chamakh from Bordeaux.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

red_devil said:


> arey! what has happened to this world! People can't debate/argue about stuff.
> 
> *Rahim, you can criticize gays/homo's/arses anyone*. I just don't care.
> 
> ...



loooooooooooooooool!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

oh, i missed something...

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> We scored 68 league goals this season (equal to Chel$h!t and ManUre), and surprisingly Adebayor + RVP scored only 21 out of those. Eduardo is better than Adebayor & RVP both combined if we talk of finishing. Wenger is interested in a striker named Marouane Chamakh from Bordeaux.



Too bad your 'defence' is as porous as a sponge and your leading goal-scorer in the league ranks 15th overall.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

^ yea, true.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *smug look*   8)



Yawning Smug look? Now that would be an expression.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 15, 2009)

Where does that Chamakh guy play?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I guess his mentioning of the position Striker and club Bordeaux, was not enough enlightening.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yawning Smug look? Now that would be an expression.



Yup! Not everyone can do it!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

@Red_devil
Bordeaux.

But I'll be placing my bet on Eduardo. From what I've seen of him, I think he'll prove himself this season.

Eduardo has a brilliant attitude even off the field, thats what I like about him.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

Cavenaghi is much better than Chamakh. Both play for Bordeaux. Huntelaar is being mentioned as a possible replacement for Adabadoo in the Daily Mail.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

^ Huntelaar will be expensive.

Basically, any striker who can 'score the tap-ins' can easily fit in our team.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

^ Michael Owennnnnnn!!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: United Lost Another Fan in Me*



a_rahim said:


> I feel like _not supporting_ United anymore with this circus-going on.
> He has left Wenger behind in terms of kanjoosi.
> 
> Thanks You Fergie for treating fans like dirt.



how has saf treated u like dirt. Could you please care to explain.A team does not need many stars to win.It needs to have good chemistry and teamwork. If u are so fickle in supporting the club that u are going to desert it if something does not happen according to you.. . . . . . Dude be loyal if u want to truly support the club. Never talk about leaving.I have supported united for something like 11-12 years. For e.g. I watched  van the man score goals day in and day out but we were not winning anything. I was frustrated with saf, i criticised him but never changed my allegiance like most of my friends who started supporting chelshit and others..  Now coming to your opinion. Who said you cant criticize saf . You can but with some valid reasoning.Dont just rant. You believe that we need a big signing. Fine. I dont. I have faith in the squad. The transfer market is inflated.I guess saf doesnt want to over pay.And everything said is not to be believed. He may still buy someone whose stopping him from doing that.And you should always remember we have a big debt to clear.  
Last but not the least no body can defeat wenger in kanjosi  . Typing on a mobile is a pain in the ass


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Michael Owennnnnnn!!!!


^ he's too old and he can't even score IMO. 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Last but not the least no body can defeat wenger in kanjosi  .


true. Arshavin for 15m pounds is the bargain of the century.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> Arshavin for 15m pounds is the bargain of the century.



Hardly. He hasn't even played a full season yet. Hold yer horses.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Hardly. He hasn't even played a full season yet. Hold yer horses.


meh.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2009)

Just met an old acquaintance.His C.V.-
united fan till 2002-03. Then arse fan. Then chelshit fan.Now hes a united fan.With ronaldo off to madrid its likely he'll ditch the whole of epl for madrid.Such kind of fans amaze me. And the best part is he is always a die hard fan of the club he is supporting. Ya right.!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 15, 2009)

After the departure of the 2 most influential players that United had, and touting Valencia, Owen & Obelam as capable replacements is pure bliss, isnt it?

As for Obama & God, one need some tadka with his food  I know you will mis-understand again as you always do.

As touting Fergie as a sane buyer who doesnt over-pay, just go through the squad. 
Carrick, Rio, Valencia, Berbatov,Veron? You can back your claims with this fact.

As for the debt I repeat one has to have a player who can bring in serious pounds. Heck i ended up repeating myself too much 

ssk & red_devil: Both of you are behaving like corporate lawyers who are taking all my words too literally and flabbing your gums too much about loyalty and supporting. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why is JT wanting to leave Chelsea and ruin everything he has earned at Chelsea, all due respect to City?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^
When did reports come that Terry _wants_ to join Citeh? He has only kept quiet about this issue?


----------



## Rahim (Jul 15, 2009)

CHelsea's top officials are the real culprits, it seems. Media is doing its part as well.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Just met an old acquaintance.His C.V.-
> united fan till 2002-03. Then arse fan. Then chelshit fan.Now hes a united fan.With ronaldo off to madrid its likely he'll ditch the whole of epl for madrid.Such kind of fans amaze me. And the best part is he is always a die hard fan of the club he is supporting. Ya right.!


LOL!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> After the departure of the 2 most influential players that United had, and touting Valencia, Owen & Obelam as capable replacements is pure bliss, isnt it?
> 
> As touting Fergie as a sane buyer who doesnt over-pay, just go through the squad.
> Carrick, Rio, Valencia, Berbatov,Veron? You can back your claims with this fact.
> ...


tevez was mostly a bit part player last season except for a few super sub performances.
i agree we have lost our most influential player ronaldo.. but berba and rooney didnt play in their prefered postions because of ronaldo...now we will play a classic 4-4-2 and rooney will get a chance to shine at the center... berba will get a proper pre season.... he'll get good service from valencia whose more of an orthodox winger.hargreaves is fit ... and hope he remains fit....macheda will improve with experience.so i feel our squad is good enough

dude when did i say fergie doesnt overpay.. dont u understand english. i said he doesnt "want" to overpay right now.

and dont include ferdinand in that list he's proved his worth.. and also valencia... give the lad time to prove himself

as for debt i guess taking a risk on a single player and betting 50  mil on him is not worth it.
he may flop and i guess the club doesnt want to take that risk in these times of recession..every body cant throw money like madrid.
i agree a player would bring in pounds but winning trophies is more likely to bring in the pounds.. and for that we need a good balanced team.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Talk about clutching straws...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2009)

*u'll see*



Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> Talk about clutching straws...


i ain't clutching straws... just let the season start.. u'll see


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

*smug grin*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: u'll see*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i ain't clutching straws... just let the season start.. u'll see



We'll see about zat...


----------



## Rahim (Jul 15, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> tevez was mostly a bit part player last season except for a few super sub performances.


Tevez was our...oops....United's most hard working player after Rooney and he had a wonderful season before last. Best of luck getting that commitment from lazy Bulgarian.



> dude when did i say fergie doesnt overpay.. dont u understand english.


If that is true then I might be the only guy who can write in English but cant understand or read it 
It seems you dont get it. That particular point was for the other guy.



> and dont include ferdinand in that list he's proved his worth.. and also valencia... give the lad time to prove himself


Didnt you say one is entitled to his opinion? He is a chicken and always will be and i know you would come up with the same argument of well he is a sweeper kind of a defender...blah blah.

---------------------------------------------------------------
Aston Villa has signed Downing from Boro' and Sunderland have landed Crouch.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 15, 2009)

Talk about mis-leading title

Fergie set for Blues talks


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

oh yea, Berbatov is class. 8) And I'm saying this seriously. 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> so i feel our squad is good enough


----------



## Rahim (Jul 15, 2009)

He is class but he annoys others too much.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2009)

^^ Ya just like Adebayor(not the class point) 

I'll miss his dances with Eboue though


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

^ haha....that really made me laugh. 

Adebayor deal done?

Whatever it may be, Adebayor has always been better than Boobatov.  Wish him best of luck with Citeh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2009)

Only the formalities left.He has passed the medical.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

so, we get 25m pounds. That increases Wenger's transfer kitty to ~35m pounds. (considering he offered some money for Melo).

My choice of a striker will be Dzeko.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

> Mark Hughes has wasted no time in putting Carlos Tevez to work on the streets of East Manchester. The skimpily dressed Argentinian is hitching his skirt up and batting his eyelids at slow moving cars on Ashton New Road in the hope of luring Chelsea's John Terry to the City of Manchester Stadium. A bucket containing £250,000 with a note on it saying "you can earn this per week" would probably have been a better trick, but enough of that. Having found a younger – more attractive??? – man to do his dirty work.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 15, 2009)

This is the 9900th POST


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> so, we get 25m pounds. That increases Wenger's transfer kitty to ~35m pounds. (considering he offered some money for Melo).
> 
> My choice of a striker will be Dzeko.


It could well may be the last time we hear of that money
Wenger can make this team a title winning side using the money but I doubt we will be buying anyone except Chamakh and possibly Matuidi.I am not convinced by either.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

UEFArt reduce bans for Drogs and Bossman.



> Drogs - 5 (3+2 suspended) matches + €15,000 fine
> Bossman - 3 (2+1 suspended) matches + €10,000 fine



Still no word on that bald-headed buffoon of a referee.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^
*cough* Pratini *cough* UEFA *cough* English sides...


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It could well may be the last time we hear of that money
> Wenger can make this team a title winning side using the money but I doubt we will be buying anyone except Chamakh and possibly Matuidi.I am not convinced by either.


Chamakh sucks actually. He's not a goalscorer. We need someone better than Adebayor. Either Dzeko or Huntelaar.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

The Hunter & Dzeko? None shall come. Huntelaar is in advanced negotiations with Stuttgart while Wolfsburg have already refused to sell Dzeko to Milan.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

@Arse fans
What happened to the DM Arsenal were supposed to sign?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> *cough* Pratini *cough* UEFA *cough* English sides...



Yeah, I'm waiting to hear what Chelsea have to say regarding this decision.



Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> What happened to the DM Arsenal were supposed to sign?



Last I heard, Melo is off to Juve and Cana to either Hamburg or Everton.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> @Arse fans
> What happened to the DM Arsenal were supposed to sign?


Juventus bid more than us for Melo.  But I'm pretty sure that Arsene will not pay more than 15m for him even if he gets the cash from Adebayor's sale.

Nothing linking us to Cana at the moment.

The happy news is that Bordeaux want Silvestre too as a part of Chamakh's deal. 

Huntelaar refused for Stuttgart. Many sources linking us with him at the moment and most prolly, we can get him for cheap from Madrid.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

I guess CL would be distant dream for gooners then. Is Wenger even aiming for it?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> Huntelaar refused for Stuttgart. Many sources linking us with him at the moment and most prolly, we can get him for cheap from Madrid.



LOL!! Where'd you read that? Goal.com? Or any official source? 

Coz Stuttgart have said this:



> "Extraordinary players require extraordinary investments as they cost extraordinary money," Staudt told _Stuttgarter Zeitung_.
> "We will not be buying a substitute because we are also developing very good players in our own academy.
> "We need a key player, a top-class man for the future.
> "Such signatures require time and money, and we are willing to invest time and money into buying this player."



*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5434689,00.html


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like the Garbage folks publish an article before writing it.   

*www.goal.com/en/news/8/main/2009/0...-target-emmanuel-adebayor-granted-work-permit
(it's empty at the time of writing)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

OFFTOPIC!!

Check out the new PES 2010 changes!!

*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/6/5/8/7/4/9/ss_preview_0529_face_Barcelona.jpg.jpg

*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/6/5/8/7/4/9/ss_preview_0529_face_Liverpool.jpg.jpg

They're heading in the right direction!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^
That's awesome!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I guess CL would be distant dream for gooners then. Is Wenger even aiming for it?


We still got farther than you lot in the Champions League and the cup competitions.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> We still got farther than you lot in the Champions League and the cup competitions.



LOL! 
At least we went out with pride. 
We weren't labelled kids v Men either in the Champions league remember?

Where are those plastic flags of yours BTW?


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!! Where'd you read that? Goal.com? Or any official source?
> 
> Coz Stuttgart have said this:
> 
> ...





> Although Stuttgart are confident of landing their man, the player's agent invited bids from other clubs by revealing that the transfer is far from concluded.
> 
> 'The German club has reached an agreement with Real, but not with us,' said agent Arnold Oosterveer.
> 
> 'We have to talk. The player needs to evaluate not only the economic aspect, but also the sporting one.'



Read more: *www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...vestre-swap-Chamakh-deal.html#ixzz0LLnbrFTr&C




Liverpool_fan said:


> LOL!
> At least we went out with pride.
> We weren't labelled kids v Men either in the Champions league remember?
> 
> Where are those plastic flags BTW?


so, what about FA Cup then...

The spuds eliminated you in the Mickey Mouse cup. 

It was basically the goal keeping errors, not the quality of the game which kept you in the 2nd leg against Chelsea. ​


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

WTF are City trying to do? How many forwards can a team realistically play at once? 4 max. and that's when you're badly in need of a goal at some stage of the game.

Supposing they play 4-3-:

 [Robinho - Adabadoo - Tevez]

Which effectively means benching Santa Cruz, since he and Adabadoo are pretty similar. I reckon Bellamy, Caicedo and Banjani are in the OUT tray, but City would be mental to let all 3 leave.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL!! Daily Mail? Agent? That makes a looooot of sense.  

And anyways he is priced around 20 Million GBP. Chamakh will cost less than 10 Million GBP (6 Million was quoted as his price a couple of days ago). You can tell which one Wenger will go for.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 15, 2009)

@Klaw24

Theses PES dudes are really quick at updates, unlike EA, which after 07 has dolled out just sh!t.
When's it releasing? 

BTW Kenyon has confirmed that Terry is staying, although Terry has kept his mouth shut even now 

We have also been linked to a move for Matic of Serbia


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

^ still a little more reliable than teh Sun and Goal.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

Serbian U-21 international claims that Chelsea have offered him a 4-yr contract. He is 20, 6'4" tall, plays across the midfield, primarily in the centre. Let's see if there is some truth in this. He said that negotiations have yet to take place between Chelsea and his club. The fee could range between 1.5 Million GBP to 4 Million GBP.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> ^ still a little more reliable than teh Sun and Goal.com



The news that Huntelaar has rejected the chance to join Stuttgart first appeared on Goal.com.   

*goal.com/en/news/11/transfer-zone/...-between-stuttgart-real-madrid-star-klaas-jan

On 14/07/2009 to be precise.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> Read more: *www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...vestre-swap-Chamakh-deal.html#ixzz0LLnbrFTr&C
> 
> 
> so, what about FA Cup then...
> ...




The Chavs kicked your arses in the PL, forgotten already? 



> It was basically the goal keeping errors, not the quality of the game which kept you in the 2nd leg against Chelsea.


What a crap argument! 
So you mean taking advantages of the opposition mistakes has no credit? Sheesh! :rolleys:
BTW Did you really watch the match? The first goal by Aurelio was fantastic bit of thinking and second goal was a penalty. Chelsea were owned in the first half. 
Moreover we suffered due to goalkeeping error by Reina too.
But how will Arse fans know about fighting spirit, their team don't have ANY. 1 goal by Mancs sinked them out LOL!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> @Klaw24
> 
> Theses PES dudes are really quick at updates, unlike EA, which after 07 has dolled out just sh!t.
> When's it releasing?
> ...



Yup, it should be awesome!! 
October is genrerally the release month for PES. 

City are supposed to be leaving for South Africa today. That ought to shut up the tabloids for a while.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

^ thats good for you.

I can clearly see many players aging in your squad.  They can't perform best in every season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> ^ thats good for you.
> 
> I can clearly see many players aging in your squad.  They can't perform best in every season.



Most people I know would rather have Alan Dzagoev - 18 year old Russian. But let's see what happens. Still a loooong way to go.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The Chavs kicked your arses in the PL, forgotten already?


If thats the case, we kicked their arse in the first match against them in the league where 'they' failed to score. 

Oh, I forgot Webb red-carding Adebayor for nothing in the game against you lot. 

And since when teh mighty Liverpool, 'teh most successful team in England' need Chavs to put weight on their argument? 

Rant when you beat us in the league. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> What a crap argument!
> So you mean taking advantages of the opposition mistakes has no credit? Sheesh! :rolleys:


Well, some of the saves in that match were making me look like Schmeichel. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> BTW Did you really watch the match? The first goal by Aurelio was fantastic bit of thinking and second goal was a penalty. Chelsea were owned in the first half.
> Moreover we suffered due to goalkeeping error by Reina too.


Perhaps, I may have watched more Liverpool games than you even in my shorter life-span.  Kudos to yer fighting spirit though.

But the end of the story is - We got into the Semis, and you didn't. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> But how will Arse fans know about fighting spirit, their team don't have ANY. 1 goal by Mancs sinked them out LOL!!!


True.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2009)

Adebayor has got the work permit.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> If thats the case, we kicked their arse in the first match against them in the league where 'they' failed to score.
> 
> Oh, I forgot Webb red-carding Adebayor for nothing in the game against you lot.
> 
> And since when teh mighty Liverpool, 'teh most successful team in England' need Chavs to put weight on their argument?


I was trying to piss you off... 



> Rant when you beat us in the league.


Sure!!! B)



> Perhaps, I would have watched more Liverpool games than you even in my shorter life-span.  Kudos to yer fighting spirit though.


Whatever. 



> But the end of the story is - We got into the Semis, and you didn't.


And you lot ended up embarassing  yourselves, we didn't. 

BTW Put an end to this argument plz. I am waiting for "rakshas"-"rahim" flamewar...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2009)

Get a move on!! Last season ended a long time ago.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 15, 2009)

> True.



nice


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2009)

Wayne Rooney: I Could Have Turned To Priesthood If I Didn't Have Football

*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...-i-could-have-turned-to-priesthood-if-i-didnt

ROFL!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 15, 2009)

^ yea, as an aggressive fat arse, he would have enjoyed kicking people around with his legs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Melo joins Juve - OFFICIALE! *

Rooney bit, read this:

Father Wayne delivers his sermon...


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 16, 2009)

Good for him. We obviously can't pay 21m Euros + Eboue for him.  Not worth that price.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2009)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00845/SNN1503GX1-280_845718a.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 16, 2009)

^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> ^ still a little more reliable than teh Sun and Goal.com


You sure?

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...er-Milan-land-Arsenal-captain--EXCLUSIVE.html

  

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/07/14/article-1199500-05B400EA000005DC-544_306x204.jpg


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 16, 2009)

^ thats retarded 

PS: let me study now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll be shocked if Vieira joins the spuds.His first words at Arsenal were "Fvck Tottenham"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2009)

ESPN Soccernet reports that Ade's deal was 25m and he will get 170K PER WEEK 
That is 90K more after a sh1t season.
There are possibly other clauses involved which makes the deal worth 30m for us.

LOL thanks to Man City we have offloaded Adebayor at the same price Milan were offering after his 30 goal season.Now if only Wenger can buy a good DM with all that money...


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm a very big fan of Lorik Cana regardless of what many Arsenal fans may say. He's the guy who'll give 100% to the club no matter what.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2009)

Even spammers hate CFC


----------



## Rahim (Jul 16, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> BTW Put an end to this argument plz. I am waiting for "rakshas"-"rahim" flamewar...


Well its off-season, so entertainment ke liye kuch toh chahiye 


@rural_terror: Are you a United fan?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> @rural_terror: Are you a United fan?


niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...... 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Even spammers hate CFC


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2009)

Report: Joleon Lescott To Hand In Transfer Request At Everton To Force Manchester City Move

*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...escott-to-hand-in-transfer-request-at-everton

WTF?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2009)

_Estudiantes Win Copa Libertadores_

*www.goal.com/en/news/1056/copa-lib...udiantes-fight-back-to-edge-cruzeiro-win-copa

They join Barcelona and Atlante in Club World Cup.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 16, 2009)

Check out this week's Gallery on Ribery:

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/gallery/2009/jul/13/franck-ribery-gallery-competition


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2009)

Emmanuel Adebayor asks Manchester City for time to ponder £25m move


> Adebayor, however, has concerns about being perceived as money-driven if he should leave a club that is hugely popular in Africa and go to one that has a much lower standing.


So now he is worried about his reputation back home after holding Arsenal hostage last summer and flirting with Milan while doing fvck all on the pitch.
All I can think is Fvck off already Ade,let us have our money.

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jul/15/emmanuel-adebayor-manchester-city-arsenal


----------



## Rahim (Jul 16, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......


That means 'YES'?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah, the hypocrisy...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2009)

Brodeaux want 7m+SILVESTRE for Chamakh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2009)

Roma forward Vucinic to his official site


> "Obviously there are places where I would not want to go.
> 
> "Tottenham? Let's reject that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2009)

_Aston Villa Sign Stewart Downing From Middlesbrough On Four-Year Deal_

*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...ng-news-aston-villa-sign-stewart-downing-from


----------



## Rahim (Jul 16, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ah, the hypocrisy...



Kab ,kahaan, kaise 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lucio joins Inter!!!

Is the coveted No 7 shirt given to Owen?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2009)

Arsenal make their 2nd signing



> Cheltenham Town youngster Jamie Edge will complete his move to Premier League club Arsenal this week.
> 
> The 15-year old midfielder has passed a medical and a compensation payment has been agreed between the clubs.
> 
> Jamie has been in pre-season training with the Gunners since last Monday and is set to sign as a schoolboy with the club on Friday.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 16, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Kab ,kahaan, kaise
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Lucio joins Inter!!!
> ...



*cough* 

Chelsea academy dance-off - first team players watch the academy youngsters dance!!! 

*www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/2966470/



---

Miroslav Stoch has joined FC Twente on loan for the season. Good for the lad, some regular playing time will help him.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 16, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Is the coveted No 7 shirt given to Owen?


Yes. Fergie probably wants Owen to be inspired by United's most famous shirt. 

btw Joe Cole has picked up another injury, due to which he will miss the pre season tour 
He will undergo surgery.... again....


----------



## Rahim (Jul 17, 2009)

Chelsea need some flair and skills and that is Joe's forte.
As for Owen, he would become the 1st No.7 who would spend his time on the bench or on crutches


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think we have a right-winger arriving soon. Joe is injured currently and will take time to return to his peak. The loan for Stoch also suggests the same.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 17, 2009)

FC Barcelona and Inter Milan have reached the beginning of an agreement for the transfer of the Brazilian Scherrer Cabelino Maxwell Andrade “Maxwell” for a fee of 4.5 million Euros with an additional 0,5 million in variable payments.

there are also talks between the clubs to exchange zlatan with eto'o +40 million euros, since the talks with valancia, for villa, failed


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 17, 2009)

lucio joins inter from bayern munich, for an undisclosed amount.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2009)

^ Lucio = free transfer, some paper mentioned.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 17, 2009)

^bayern's official site says that both sides have agreed to keep silence on the amount..but i dont think free...he had a contract till 2010


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2009)

^ Hmm, right. Papers get it wrong, as always.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2009)

*UNBELIEVABLE!!! ManU sign DIOUF!!!!!!*  

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5437741,00.html


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^
For a moment you had me stunned.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2009)

^  

Check out zis brrrilliant gol!!

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgn8xSpmtcM


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 17, 2009)

^is this spanish?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2009)

^ Nah, we speak zis way wen we are borrred.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 17, 2009)

^Klaw :I score such type of goals regularly in PES


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 17, 2009)

So Inter are offering Zlatan in exchange for Hleb's loan and Eto'o?
IMO Inter are raping Barca if this transfer goes through Why part with Eto'o to get the lazy tw@t!Barca would be a weaker side with him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^
They are nubs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2009)

Eto'o is a disruptive element in the Barca dressing room and they wanted to get rid of him last season as well. But going for Ibra? And 40M Euros? That is utterly insane.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^
How much is Villa worth? Surely they could go for him.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2009)

^ They tried. Valencia want 50M Euros, Barca were offering 40-43M Euros. Deal fell through. Dunno what Valencia are trying to do.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 18, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Nah, we speak zis way wen we are borrred.


i was talking about the commentary in the video!!


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 18, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Eto'o is a disruptive element in the Barca dressing room and they wanted to get rid of him last season as well. But going for Ibra? And 40M Euros? That is utterly insane.


wait till u hear this

eto'o + 40 mn euros +hleb on loan


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 18, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So Inter are offering Zlatan in exchange for Hleb's loan and Eto'o?
> IMO Inter are raping Barca if this transfer goes through Why part with Eto'o to get the lazy tw@t!Barca would be a weaker side with him.


agreed...but ibra isnt that bad after all(if we get him for a lesser amount)...also it may be a pressure tactic on valencia (FCB aren't fools)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> i was talking about the commentary in the video!!



Kl@w didn't see zat statement.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> agreed...but ibra isnt that bad after all(if we get him for a lesser amount)...also it may be a pressure tactic on valencia (FCB aren't fools)



You should certainly hope zat.
Eef yeh lot buy Ibrrra, after a yearrr when he proves to like Bobatov, you'll have to say, 'We didn't see ze incident'


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 18, 2009)

*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Galeries/futbol/temporada09-10/07/maxwell_presentacio/2009-07-17_PRESENTACION_DE_MAXWELL_007.JPG


i've seen ibra play against man utd...he wasnt like bobatov..bobatov is one of a kind

what i'm trying to say is he may be lazy but i dont think he is gonna be a berba...i mean bobatov(but that remains to be seen)


*sport.es/default.asp?idpublicacio_PK=44&idioma=CAS&idnoticia_PK=630127&idseccio_PK=803

i use globe fish for firefox, for translation...its much better than babel fish


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

Liverpool Pre Season Opener v St. Gallen (on 15 July) Highlights 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpM9xiuGIig&feature=topvideos

Got to say, Glen Johnson looked really good.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> i was talking about the commentary in the video!!



Whoops! 

Probably Spanish, since the clip is from South America.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jul 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Liverpool Pre Season Opener v St. Gallen (on 15 July) Highlights
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpM9xiuGIig&feature=topvideos
> 
> Got to say, Glen Johnson looked really good.



didnt that end in a goalless draw


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

Goal.com said:
			
		

> *Premier League Team of the Decade*
> Given
> Ferdinand - Campbell - Terry
> Vieira
> ...


Whats the Diva-diver doing there?  Nor I found the Premier League team to be balanced.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

-----------Given
Neville--Ferdinand-Campbell--Cashley

 ---------Lampard--Vieira
Ronaldo                                 --------------------------Pires
------  Henry---Ruudcvnt

I would have put Bergkamp and Giggs in there but some of their best years were in the last decade.I don't think Gerrard will fit in this team,maybe in a strange 3-5-2 formation he can.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

Arsenal vs. Barnet from 7:30


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jul 18, 2009)

> Whats the Diva-diver doing there?



any reason why he shuldnt be there??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

> Manuel Almunia
> Vito Mannone
> William Gallas
> Johan Djourou
> ...


Youth cup winners+ROZZA w00t


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> any reason why he shuldnt be there??


He means in La Ligua I think.That is Ronaldo 9 btw.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> any reason why he shuldnt be there??


 Still not worthy of being in the PL Team of the Decade for just having 2 good seasons.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal vs. Barnet from 7:30


Lets hope Rosicky starts.  I wanted Eduardo to play too.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jul 18, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> Still not worthy of being in the PL Team of the Decade for just having 2 good seasons.



3 good seasons and i dont see anyone who would fit on the right side better than ronnie in the past decade. but as we say its personal opinion.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 18, 2009)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00848/Carlos_Tevez_advert_848307a.jpg


*MANCHESTER CITY have taunted United by putting up a Carlos Tevez poster in the  city centre declaring: Welcome to Manchester*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> didnt that end in a goalless draw


That was only a friendly.
But yeah I hope the result does not set up the tone of the season.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> Whats the Diva-diver doing there?  Nor I found the Premier League team to be balanced.



No matter how much an *** he is, the winker deserves his place IMHO.

That team (PL team) would be PWNED by the Spanish and Italian teams of decade.
I mean No full backs? Come On. 

My team of the decade.
(Formation: 4-3-3/ 4-2-3-1)


```
Given
Lauren      Carragher              Terry            A.Cole

                Viera           Lampard

                        Gerrard                   
     Ronaldo                                           Henry
                            van Nistelrooy
```

Somehow I wanted to fit Lampard in the team, deep vying playmaker role would be a job he'll do well too IMHO.
(EDIT: Somehow I missed Viera. . I guess he should take Maklele's place)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Garry barry puts rafa the gaffa back in his place!* 



> "I found Rafa Benitez's comments a bit disrespectful," Barry told the Daily Telegraph.
> 
> "By that stage my decision was made and people should move on. There was genuine interest from Liverpool and I think he's probably just upset I chose City.
> 
> ...



*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5439295,00.html


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2009)

^ From Barry's perspective, he is correct. He openly declared that he wanted to move to Pool last season but the Reds kept haggling over the transfer fees with Villa. When the deal collapsed, it was Barry who was booed by the Villa fans and even stripped of captaincy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

^ ^ ^
But is it Rafa's fault either? 
He tried his best to sign him up, but Moaning O'Neill kept his price such unbelievably higher and just didn't let him go.  Even I don't blame O'Neill totally either, since everyone wants to keep their best players. 
But with Rick Parry, we have messed up so many times, I have to mention. 

Also Rafa was right. Why didn't Barry stay at Villa? Surely his move was about money.  
But I think Rafa shouldn't have taken a jibe at Barry and Citeh. It was unnecessary.

I guess it would be too m harsh for me to say He should have waited but I daresay Villa fans were more than a bit hurt when he joined Citeh.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2009)

^ Barry could not have stayed at Villa any longer, after repeatedly insisting that he wanted to leave last season. The fans would have made his life worse than hell. 

And since you've mentioned MON quoting a very high price, just look at the price Rafa is quoting for Alonso - 30M GBP for the same player whom Rafa hawked all across Europe for 15M GBP last season. 

It's a business for all of them. The only idiots who think about it so passionately are the fans. None of the fans would think twice if someone offered to double their wages for doing the same job, but when a player moves to a clkub that offers higher wages, he becomes disloyal and a traitor. 

*-------------EDIT:-------------*



> The fans would have made his life worse than hell.



I say this because Barry had been offered a new contract sometime last year, which he refused. He now only had 1 year on his contract and if he stayed at Villa, he could have easily turned down any contract extension and moved on for free next season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

Adebayor is demanding 2m 'loyalty bonus' from Arsena,since he did not put in an official transfer request
Just pay him and get it over with.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

@Kl@w
That is why I said I don't blame O'Neill totally. 
We have the similar situation for Alonso. But remember here the buyers are Madrid not Liverpool. You know about Madrid money. 
Alonso is certainly worth 30M GBP IMHO (to Madrid only). If Madrid could pay such insane amounts for CR7(now CR9), and Kaka, surely 30M GBP for Alonso whom you'll agree has improved by a longshot and is probably among the best deep vying playmaker in the world. They just want him for lower price because he wouldn't sell that many shirts. WTF!!!
But yeah if Xabi goes public and says that he REALLY wants to go to Madrid, then I guess his price would fall. 
As for the wages thingy, what I believe, that players are already earning such insane amounts already, and when they leave to a lower club just for higher wages, they just look plain greedy. For instance Terry already earns quite a mount, but if he leaves you lot for Citeh just for higher wages How will you feel? This feels particularly bad if the club has actually developed that player and that player leaves the club when they need him the most. a.k.a. Michael Owen.
However if a club is indeed paying low wages/doesn't give enough games/is incompetent then the players have right to seek move elsewhere, thats natural.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

Michael Owen is currently playing for the scum. He is ON. 



> Meanwhile, Chelsea are believed to be attempting to engineer a move for Adebayor, trying to snatch him from under the nose of Hughes.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

------------- Lehmann ------------
Lauren - Toure - Campbell - Cashley
--------- Viera - Gilberto ----------
Ljungberg ------------------- Pires
------- Bergkamp - Henry ---------

8)


----------



## Rahim (Jul 18, 2009)

^OK. I got it. You are a Gunner!!!

Why is Rafa ranting so much. Is he feeling lonely?
Sour grapes written all over his speech. He is pricing Alonso way too high despite Alonso wanting to join Real. So what money is he talking? He is behaving like a hypocrite. Let Barry alone, wil you. He is better than Lucas


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> ------------- Lehmann ------------
> Lauren - Toure - Campbell - Cashley
> --------- Viera - Gilberto ----------
> Ljungberg ------------------- Pires
> ...


Lehmann at Arsenal team of the decade? I think Seamen would deserve that place more.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Why is Rafa ranting so much. Is he feeling lonely?






> Sour grapes written all over his speech. He is pricing Alonso way too high despite Alonso wanting to join Real. So what money is he talking? He is behaving like a hypocrite. Let Barry alone, wil you. He is better than Lucas


When did Alonso "want" to join Madrid? He has not said that once even. 
Sheesh! You read too much Tabloid Trash. 
Unless He admits that publically then he wants to join Real Madrid.

The reason he is doing that is because he wants to fend off Madrid's interest. And in case he loses one of his prized players, he would have enough sum to buy a replacement particularly in these times of "inflated" prices of players.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Lehmann at Arsenal team of the decade? I think Seamen would deserve that place more.


Thats the Premier League team of the Decade IMO.... TEH INVINCIBLES....

I'll take Seaman over Lehmann anyday though.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 18, 2009)

^You are looking the other side man. He wants to leave


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^You are looking the other side man. He wants to leave


I am new to this thread. I think you are a  Scouser. You have Heinze wearing Liverpool's jersey. Heinze also wanted to join Liverpool.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

^ ^ ^
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Rahim (Jul 18, 2009)

^hehe..........just bcoz I had some quarrels with red_devil doesnt make me a Liverpool fan 
united all the way.........
I like Heinze as a player, robust, combative, never-say-die attitude. I wish Rio could emulate him 

BTW that is a cropped image and he is wearing a United shirt


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

^ ^ ^
You are a simpleton. 
You don't seem to notice satire... (or maybe I think too much )


----------



## Rahim (Jul 18, 2009)

^satire? OMG!!! Where's my magnifying glass?


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^hehe..........just bcoz I had some quarrels with red_devil doesnt make me a Liverpool fan


What happened? Why the quarrels/arguments with him? Tell me more about it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2009)

Michael Owen scores late winner for ManU!!! 

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5439564,00.html

Looks like the journos are gonna have to do a rethink!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> @Kl@w
> That is why I said I don't blame O'Neill totally.
> We have the similar situation for Alonso. But remember here the buyers are Madrid not Liverpool. You know about Madrid money.
> Alonso is certainly worth 30M GBP IMHO (to Madrid only). If Madrid could pay such insane amounts for CR7(now CR9), and Kaka, surely 30M GBP for Alonso whom you'll agree has improved by a longshot and is probably among the best deep vying playmaker in the world. They just want him for lower price because he wouldn't sell that many shirts. WTF!!!
> ...



They want Alonso coz they know their midfield needs a playmaker and Perez needs to add more Spaniards to his squad. Sneijder/VDV could have easily fit into that role, but board politics (and maybe the press & fans) demands more Spaniards. 

Meanwhile, Chelsea are being linked with Mirko Vucinic. If he comes here, he will be a hit with the fans just for this statement:



> "There are some places where I would not go. Tottenham? Let's reject that."


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

zomg zomg: **www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD7KAJbF0g8* - Ashley Cole

hahahahahahahaha  The song is so funny seriously.

 looks like the video is made by a spud....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope you've seen Sepp Blatter's latest:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJHuY_8yz0c&eurl=*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

Djourou
Gallas
Varmaelen
Silvest

Wilshere
Randall
Frimpong
Rosicky

Arshavin
Watt

Exciting line up-GET THE FVCK IN!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

*www.iraqgoals.net/ch4.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

ROZZA THE CAPTAIN


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

EBOUE SPOTTED in the crowd
Shava scores the first goal of the preseason.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 18, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Hope you've seen Sepp Blatter's latest:
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJHuY_8yz0c&eurl=*



wud v loved it more had it been platini in his  place .. ROTFL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2009)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2009-07-17.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

^^ 
Orlando Pirates 2 0 ManC.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

Various sources report that Ade has arrived at Man City to tie up the deal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> What happened? Why the quarrels/arguments with him? Tell me more about it.



OMG!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 18, 2009)

^He is up for the medical.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

Barnet 2-2 Arsenal


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> zomg zomg: **www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD7KAJbF0g8* - Ashley Cole
> 
> hahahahahahahaha  The song is so funny seriously.
> 
> looks like the video is made by a spud....







Kl@w-24 said:


> Hope you've seen Sepp Blatter's latest:
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJHuY_8yz0c&eurl=*



Perfect dose to the git!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2009)

^ I've watched that Blather clip 5-8 times already and LOLed each time!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

Abramovich buys Liverpool History(Also features the scousers)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPqJt3QMD6A

Old One but very funny


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


>



I planned to post *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/03_01/cygan1503_228x170.jpgas 10000th post.
PASCAL 'FVCKING' CYGAN


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 18, 2009)

^^ *www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2M6WqmQSF8


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2009)

Arse held by Barnet!!! 

We play the Seattle Sounders at 12 AM, IST.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2009)

Liverpool play Rapid Vienna tomorrow.
Masch is already back in training.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> ^^ *www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2M6WqmQSF8


 
He is bald he is **** he plays when no one is fit


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2009)

Seattle Sounders v Chelsea FC

Chelsea lineup:



> Cech, Bosingwa, Terry, Alex, A.Cole, Deco, Lampard, Ballack, Malouda, Anelka, Sturridge


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Adabadoo moves to Citeh!! OFFICIAL!!! *

Citeh almost admit defeat in Terry chase!!  



> "Chelsea have their stance, and we understand that. We are obviously looking to strengthen in defensive areas. We are looking at all options.
> 
> "It is a case of seeing what level we are willing to go up to. If it comes a point where we feel we can't progress in any deals we are involved in then we walk away."



*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5440063,00.html

LOL!! Walk away? More like having the door slammed in yer face!!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

yay! we get teh money.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2009)

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/m/man_city/8149488.stm
Deal Done!
Btw. I would love it if Freddy scores against Chelsea


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## abyss88 (Jul 19, 2009)

looks like ibrahimovic  is all set to join barca..

ps: sorry @Liverpool_fan (i shot u in the back while playing UT,i pressed the wrong button in excitement )

are there any indian servers for urban terror?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2009)

AW said:
			
		

> "We're not on the verge of signing anybody but I'm able to spend the money if we find the right players," he said,
> 
> "We're not in a hurry because we have a big squad. We'll see in pre-season if we need to make any additions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> looks like ibrahimovic  is all set to join barca..






> ps: sorry @Liverpool_fan (i shot u in the back while playing UT,i pressed the wrong button in excitement )


No Problem. Bobatov should be shot down (PWNED) anyway.  



> are there any indian servers for urban terror?


None I am aware of. I think Cool Joe and Kl@w would know better. Ask them.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

^ I think Rural Terror knows about those UrT servers. He can help abyss.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Adabadoo moves to Citeh!! OFFICIAL!!! *
> 
> Citeh almost admit defeat in Terry chase!!
> 
> ...


At least they are finally now looking to strengthen in their defensive areas.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

DANIEL STURRIDGE SCORES ON DEBUT!!!!! 1-0 to CHELSEA!!!!!!!   

Nice finish!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Michael Owen scores late winner for ManU!!!
> 
> *www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5439564,00.html
> 
> Looks like the journos are gonna have to do a rethink!



I just read the report. Now we will see how ManU fans will rave how good sigining Owen is already and how intelligent Ferguson is to sign him.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

LAMPAAAAAAAAAAARDDD!!!! 2-0!!!!!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 19, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> DANIEL STURRIDGE SCORES ON DEBUT!!!!! 1-0 to CHELSEA!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice finish!!!!!!



Where? On TV or streams? Either way I have hardly any time now 



Liverpool_fan said:


> I just read the report. Now we will see how ManU fans will rave how good sigining Owen is already and how intelligent Ferguson is to sign him.



Valid point. Mind you, Owen may be a class player, but he has yet to prove himself, this just a goal against a lower level team (as per EPL standards).

Yabadaba doo moves to the Wastelands. I guess Arsenal fans would want Wenger t now show them some love


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

^ Stream!! HT: 2-0 to Chelsea!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2009)

We bought Nasri with Hleb's money.After that Arshavin for 13m and Verm for 10.Selling Ade for 25m balances the books.  

I am starting to feel there are no more first team signings coming.DD and Song ftw.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

2-0 FINAL SCORE!!!


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I just read the report. Now we will see how ManU fans will rave how good sigining Owen is already and how intelligent Ferguson is to sign him.


yea, I had said this earlier.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 19, 2009)

I am happy that Ade is gone 4 good . . I think Arsene must sell Diaby , Eboue , Gallas n Senderos . . But then who'll take them


----------



## Rahim (Jul 19, 2009)

^If you really look closely, its the system which matters to Wenger and thats a good thing. Not over-dependent on players. The only problem is that he relies too much on toddlers for consistency. Being adamant and immune to other's advice are another problem the Proffesori.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 19, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Seattle Sounders v Chelsea FC
> 
> Chelsea lineup:
> 
> ...



why are deco n ballack in the lineup?
essien n obi?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

^ No Africans in starting lineup - not fit enough yet.

Second half we played:



> Hilario, Hutchinson, Carvalho, Ivanovic, Belletti, Ballack (Mikel), Lampard, Sinclair, Shevchenko, Pizarro, Di Santo.


Lampard was the only player to play 90 minutes. Di Santo has loads of pace, which caught the Seattle defenders flat-footed. Once the keeper made a good block to deny him and another time Di Santo raced away past the keeper who had come a long way out, only for the ball to be hacked away by a defender. 

Sheva had a so-so game, Pizarro did nothing of note. Sinclair was average, Hilario seemed intent on losing his spot on the bench. The defence was solid in the second half too.

Check out the goals here:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEUoDeC7B1A


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

Hilarious seems a funny name. 

Di Santo knew that this is the first and the last time he'll be playing this season, so he thought of impressing Kl@w-24 with his pace.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

^ Hardy har har. We'll see about that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^If you really look closely, its the system which matters to Wenger and thats a good thing. Not over-dependent on players. The only problem is that he relies too much on toddlers for consistency. Being adamant and immune to other's advice are another problem the Proffesori.


His hands are tied,he made attempts to buy Yaya toure and Ribery to play his wengerball but the board is satisfied with the position and doesn't want to spend


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

*i.media.goal.com/g/52124_news.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Fans forced Ade out: Wenger*



> “He's done extremely well for the club. I don't believe that last season he got enough support. That was playing a part in my mind and in his mind, certainly, as well.”
> 
> “I believe he wanted to do well but he didn't find the confidence he had the season before,” added Wenger.
> 
> “There was a little resentment you could feel through last summer.”


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

Lack of support? Then why did he let Hleb & Flamini go.  They wanted money, then he should have given to them. Atleast they wouldn't have been waste of 80k pounds per week. 

Hleb could dribble and Flamini could tackle. This is what we lacked this season.

Hleb & Flamini were necessary to our team.

Edit: Wenger is interested in Kalou and Babel since long time. He may sign one of them.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Hope you've seen Sepp Blatter's latest:
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJHuY_8yz0c&eurl=*



simulation


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *i.media.goal.com/g/52124_news.jpg


LOL I was going to post just that.Looking like a lazy ass already.Too bad he will come back to score against us.

Wenger can't blame the fans at all after the sh1t Ade stirred up during the last season.EBOUE took the criticism on the chin and became the best player in PL,why couldn't Ade do it?Now if only the fans can "force out" Diaby and Silvestre


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2009)

@Liverpool_fan

Caragher in the team of the decade.... ya right !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> EBOUE took the criticism on the chin and became the best player in PL,why couldn't Ade do it?



   

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/gallery/2009/1/7/1231350409482/Gallery-Emmanuel-Ebou--Un-008.jpg



Rural Terror said:


> Edit: Wenger is interested in Kalou and Babel since long time. He may sign one of them.



I've been interested in Katrina and Megan Fox for a long time. I might marry one of them.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

I was just reading the first few pages of this thread. What drivel, what plastics, what utter muppets!!    

I hate it, I hate them, I hate that player etc etc etc and so on and so forth


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 19, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I've been interested in Katrina and Megan Fox for a long time. I might marry one of them.




:ROFL:


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> RVN was only good in his initial years... *berbatov is very gooooood have u seen his goals...cum on.*.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 19, 2009)

we v seen a lot of interest in this fellow Chamakh..
who on earth is he. even stats do talk too much abt him. he doesnt fit into any team which is in the top half of the PL.
n they call him a striker!!
wat say?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

^ Arsene seems to like him.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

Orlando Pirates 2 - 0 Scumchester City


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Something for ManUre Fans
> 
> *www.boreme.com/media/yr2006/ronaldo-dive.gif


----------



## iinfi (Jul 19, 2009)

items sold in Adebayor hometown market. LOL

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/12/Lome_Fetish_Market.jpg/300px-Lome_Fetish_Market.jpg

stripped down version after protests .... *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/Lome_Fetish_Market.jpg link to bigger pic
 *www.fansonline.net/images/arsenal/arsenal/ADE.jpg

similar looks .....
LOL

_sorry for posting that heavy pic ..._


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @Liverpool_fan
> 
> Caragher in the team of the decade.... ya right !



He deserves it, period. He carried the team in the decade.
He is FAAAAAAR better than Ferdinand ANYWAY.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> He is FAAAAAAR better than Ferdinand ANYWAY.



bias ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Whatever


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2009)

off-topic
hey... is the search function working for u'll in the forum?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2009)

Nope. Using the custom style sheet though.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2009)

whats custom style sheet?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2009)

@iinfi

dude plz dont post such huge pics...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 19, 2009)

^^
Google for CSS and you'll know 
@liverpool_fan
it's cascading style sheets AFAIK 

@infii


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2009)

i have heard of cascading style sheet.... didnt know custom style sheet that is why i asked


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

Carragher in the Team of the Decade = Own goals....


----------



## iinfi (Jul 19, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @iinfi
> 
> dude plz dont post such huge pics...



ok .. found it amusing hence thought i sud post the unedited pic ...


----------



## Rahim (Jul 19, 2009)

> RVN was only good in his initial years... berbatov is very gooooood have u seen his goals...cum on..



What rubbish!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

Arsefans are going nuts over the Ade deal!! 



> i have the same pair of shoes...am gonna throw them away now tht he is wearing it





> He can be a good player but mostly he is a lazy pain in the arse who doesn't know theoffside rule. I gaurentee that if you don't make top 4 next season he will be angling for a move to Milan.





> And now it's happened - you've got to say that when it comes to the money side of the club, Wenger has been absolutely second to none.





> Thank God he's gone! £25 million for a guy with the work ethic of a stoned tortoise and no understanding of the offside trap.. laughing all the way to the bank indeed!





> Hahaha! Pic Nr.6: Are you caught somewhere smuggling some drugs AdeByeWhore?  Burn in hell you monkey!
> You will NEVER get a trophy with Man C, thats for shure!



^ That's rich - trophies!!  



> Good riddance to a talented player who halved his effort when Arsenal doubled his wages.



And here's one from Citttty:



> Dont blame him for not wanting to play at arsenal, not many players do anymore!! there time is well and truly up!! get ready to drop out the top 6 you bunch of southern twats



Back to ze Gooners:



> Good luck Man City.... you've just been sold the equivalent of the Emperor's new clothes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2009)

> Dont blame him for not wanting to play at arsenal, not many players do anymore!! there time is well and truly up!! get ready to drop out the top 6 you bunch of southern twats


Haha these twats will finish 10th again with their sh1tty manager and bigheaded players


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> RVN was only good in his initial years... berbatov is very gooooood have u seen his goals...cum on..




yaar ..... i dont even remember why and when i posted it .. i was probably bitter cuz rvn had joined madrid....  

for the record... i'd like to say rvn was the best striker we've had in the past decade.

and berbatov... he was good at spurs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2009)

iinfi said:


> we v seen a lot of interest in this fellow Chamakh..
> who on earth is he. even stats do talk too much abt him. he doesnt fit into any team which is in the top half of the PL.
> n they call him a striker!!
> wat say?


Ligue 1 followers LOL at his finishing.He is 25 years old and still hasn't made a name for himself in L1.The other team looking to buy him is..Sunderland  
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon13.gif to Chamakh.Vela and Bendtner are better than him.
We should go for Dzeko or the big striker at Zenit if Wenger really wants one but the utmost priority is a you know what.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2009)

New Getafe kit beats all 

*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/stories/getafe-09-10-joma-kits.jpg

This is not all.









*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/stories/getafe-09-10-joma-kits-2.jpg
 Best kit ever made.
*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/stories/getafe-09-10-joma-kits-4.jpg
@ the guy in red


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> for the record... i'd like to say rvn was the best striker we've had in the past decade.


Henry pwns him big time...

Tell me when did RVN score from out of the box??  RVN was just a lethal finisher. Henry had more to his game, he could even assist heavily apart from scoring goals.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2009)

i was talkin abt united....
and abt rvn vs henry... thats for another time


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 19, 2009)

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/4140/fifa09gloryhuntereditio.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 19, 2009)

> José Mourinho accepts not only the signing of Samuel Eto'o, but he wants to see him immediately


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 19, 2009)

> Karl-Heinz Rummenigge, chairman of Bayern Munich, is threatening to sue the Real Madrid to FIFA if it insists on Franck Ribéry


SUE THEIR A$$


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2009)

^ And what about Bayern's repeated comments about Bosingwa? The words 'pot' and 'kettle' spring to mind. 

Anyways, they have stated today that Bossman is no longer one of their targets.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Google for CSS and you'll know
> @liverpool_fan
> it's cascading style sheets AFAIK
> ...



What I meant by Custom Style Sheet ie a Custom Cascading Style Sheet. 



Rural Terror said:


> Carragher in the Team of the Decade = Own goals....


I find this quite disrespectful to such a great football player. 
Learn to respect good players, kid.
Anyway You are just making an ass of yourself or should I say Arse. 

I know what your reply would consist most of -> 



> Q: What does a 3 pin plug and Arsenal Football Club have in common?
> A: They’re both useless in Europe.





> Q: What do Arsenal fans do after Arsenal wins the Champions League?
> A: They put away their Play Stations.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2009)

> What does a Liverpool fan do after watching his team win the Premiership?
> Turns his Playstation off and gets into bed with his sister.



Source: redcafe


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 20, 2009)

pwnt


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 20, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ And what about Bayern's repeated comments about Bosingwa? The words 'pot' and 'kettle' spring to mind.
> 
> Anyways, they have stated today that Bossman is no longer one of their targets.


bias and hatred makes me say anything!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

LOL Redcafe


> Q: What is the difference between an Arsenal fan and a trampoline?
> A: You take your shoes off to jump on the trampoline.
> 
> Q: What is the difference between Arsenal and a cup of tea?
> ...





Teh best one:


> Arsenal fc is the greatest team in the history of football. Talk about the beauty of the game.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 20, 2009)

*Anfield89* ----> Liverpool 0-2 Arsenal (26 May 1989)....

Before: *img338.imageshack.us/img338/4470/lolv.jpg

Needed to win by 2 goals....

Liverpool 0 – 2 Arsenal    (Smith 52', *Thomas 90+2'*)

After, *img146.imageshack.us/img146/8112/lol2x.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Dude!!! That match wasn't even supposed to happen as last match of the season. It had to be much earlier. It was postponed ONLY because of Hillsbrough. That tragedy was far greater. Anfield 89 hardly hurts Liverpool fans in comparison. 

BTW Michael Thomas joined Liverpool later in his career.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 20, 2009)

oh yea, I forgot about the hooligan Liverpool fans.....



Liverpool_fan said:


> Anfield 89 hardly hurts Liverpool fans in comparison.


It will hurt if Manckers overtake you by any chance.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

What a response! 

Reminds me of another joke:


> Q: How do the braincells of an Arsenal fan die?
> A: Alone.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> oh yea, I forgot about the hooligan Liverpool fans...



You are Steve Cohen #2 
You should be a Chelsea supporter actually. You are so similar to them. 

EDIT: If Heysel was mentioned and you would have said Hooligan Liverpool fans I would have accepted but you chose the wrong moment did you?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

Bachhe jhagda kar rahe hain raat ke 1 baje. Another proof that pre-season is pretty boring.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 20, 2009)

a_rahim vs Red_devil is the most entertaining fight IMO...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^


We want Encore! We want Encore! We want Encore!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> It will hurt if Manckers overtake you by any chance.


Over death? God gracious no.
It will hurt as much as it will hurt you lot if Spurs finish above you like that.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 20, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You should be a Chelsea supporter actually. You are so similar to them.


No way!  I'm not a glory hunter.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> No way!  I'm not a glory hunter.



Mancs are the REAL glory hunters. 80-90% of them.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

> The hotel Astor had hired a new bus driver and instructed him
> to meet all incoming trains and announce at the depot in a very
> loud voice, _"Free bus to the hotel Astor!" _On the way to the
> station on his first trip her kept repeating to himself, _"Free bus
> ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 20, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Mancs are the REAL glory hunters. 80-90% of them.



look whose talking


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

^   

Okay, since I'm bored I might as well reply. Instead of claiming that you're one of the remaining 10-20% who actually 'support' ManU, you chose to involve a lazy stereotype about the opposition fans!!  

*Pool 0-1 Rapid Vienna*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 20, 2009)

U know its the truth cuz 99% of chelsea fans are.And i dont need to tell you what kind of a fan i am. GN


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

WTF! We lost to Rapid! 


> It was a sluggish performance by the Reds though, with several failed frustrated efforts in front of goal and idleness at the back which must be addressed.


What's new.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> U know its the truth cuz 99% of chelsea fans are.And i dont need to tell you what kind of a fan i am. GN



Ahh, the stereotype rises again. And neither do I need to tell anyone what kind of fa.. err.. supporter I am. Good morning (GM).


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted yet.

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={F9E570E6-407E-44BC-800F-4A3110258114}&redirectorid=news_story&newsid=6636392

*United agree terms for striker*

*Manchester United and Molde F.K. are pleased to announce that they have agreed terms for the transfer of Mame Biram Diouf.*

The 21 year-old striker is to attend a medical in Manchester next week *with a view to joining the club in January*. Until that time he will remain with Molde F.K. on loan.

Speaking at a press conference in Kuala Lumpur earlier today, Sir Alex Ferguson said: "We’ve been looking at him for two years.

"We weren't intending on signing anyone else after [Gabriel Obertan] last week - we feel we have a full squad - but the situation accelerated to a point where other clubs started to make bids, so we had a decision to make.

"We decided to act now and he’ll be the last person we sign this summer."

To date, Diouf has scored 38 times in 73 appearances for Norwegian side Molde, the same club from which United signed Ole Gunnar Solskjaer as a virtual unknown in 1996.

Diouf's impressive tally of 17 goals from 21 games so far this season includes a hat-trick in the first nine minutes of last Sunday's league match against Brann. He added a fourth strike, in the 27th minute, as Molde marched on to a resounding 5-2 victory.

A fellow countryman of several UK-based players including Blackburn's El Hadji Diouf and Portsmouth's Papa Bouba Diop, Mame Biram Diouf has represented his native Senegal at youth, Under-21 and Olympic (Under-23) level.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

IMO They biggest plastics are the former Chelsea fans who now support ManUre. (and there are plenty of them).


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> IMO They biggest plastics are the former Chelsea fans who now support ManUre. (and there are plenty of them).



Yup, I've seen quite a few. And those former Chelsea fans earlier used to 'support' ManU when they were winning things. 

Social networking sites are full of such twunts.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 20, 2009)

yeh kya bhai!!!!! ssk aur klaw ek doosre ko GN aur GM bol rahe hain  Koi in dono ka ilaaz karwaye.........bachcho mein salaahiyat aa gayi hai.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Yup, I've seen quite a few. And those former Chelsea fans earlier used to 'support' ManU when they were winning things.
> 
> Social networking sites are full of such twunts.



They were Gooners in between too.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 20, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Yup, I've seen quite a few. And those former Chelsea fans earlier used to 'support' ManU when they were winning things.
> 
> Social networking sites are full of such twunts.



Meh...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

Bah, who cares about them, as long as YOU stick to one team through thick and thin! True love, true love........


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

*David Beckham jeered, and then confronts LA Galaxy fan:*

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...s-hoarding-confront-LA-Galaxy-supporters.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

On the issue of fans and plastics, I was incidentally reading a few mails on this subject:



> In response to Tim Benson as to what makes a true fan.
> 
> The answer is simply nothing. Who cares whether someone is a glory hunter? Who cares whether someone doesn't live in the place that the team they support resides? Who cares whether they only get to one game a season or maybe none at all? Who cares whether someone watches matches on Sky from their sofa?
> 
> People get so worked up about this and I've always scratched my head as to why. Nothing makes a true fan. Only you, the person inside knows how much you love the club and the game and it just isn't for someone to tell you otherwise. If anyone does they are simply being an idiot.





> In response to Tim Benson, a true supporter is not defined by distance
> from ground or attendance at matches. It is simply someone who genuinely
> cares whether their team wins or loses, follows them through good times
> and bad, and is interested in the history and heritage of their club.





> Personally, I don't think there is one definition of a "true fan"...
> 
> I'm a Man Utd fan who lives marginally less than 6 miles from the ground, have had a season ticket since 1990 and up until recently go to all the games (pure economics I miss a few now). I love it when we win and am peeved when we lose. I suppose in a lot of people's eyes, that would make me a true fan.
> 
> ...





> ...Regarding the true fan debate, for me the amount it hurts when you lose is a key factor. Anyone can cheer when a team wins and get caught up in patriotic fervour when England are playing, but if you can walk away after a loss without a care in the world and view the world as sweetness and light then you're not a true fan in my book. It doesn't matter if you've never been to a game before or if you live on another continent, if a defeat ruins your day and has you snapping at The Wife then for my money you score at least three True Fan Points.



Read 'em.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2009)

Chamakh said:
			
		

> With my agent, we have agreed terms with several English clubs that are keen to sign me. They are just waiting for my decision.
> 
> "They are notably Sunderland, Blackburn, Tottenham and Fulham. Arsenal? I don't really believe in it any more. My officials have not received any offer so far.


Good


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2009)

Btw. Its strange that Arsenal.com has no conformation about Adebayor's transfer.He is still listed in the first team.I thought they would sort it out after the weekend but he is still there


----------



## red_devil (Jul 20, 2009)

United won their 2nd pre season game 2-0. Macheda and Owen scored.


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Aspire (Jul 20, 2009)

ooooomg ICO's back!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 20, 2009)

So who was Rural_Terror? Isnt he ico in disguise?


----------



## Aspire (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, but ico is back now.
He quit studding.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2009)

no, i mistaken ruralterror to ico. Acutally it's ico's friend. 

ico hasn't made his way to TDF as he was very busy in studying .

he told me on IRC.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> So who was Rural_Terror? Isnt he ico in disguise?


OMG! You took so long to figure out... 

AFAIK He used a friend's account


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 20, 2009)

3 posts at a minute. Happens rarely.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

Owen - bestest ever signing of de season already?


----------



## red_devil (Jul 20, 2009)

^ LOL 

btw this season will be very interesting.

United without Tevez and Ronaldo, Arsenal without Ade, Chelsea with Drogba and *possibly* without Terry  , and Pool with Rafa --- It'll make such a great season to watch and Citeh with their newly assembled team 

I just want the season to kick off asap and want Man Citeh to get pwned in every single match.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

I still dont count Citeh in title race.
Even Gooners I don't think will feature unless they sign a good DM, another defender, at least. 
(BTW ico, A_G don't take offense to this, for this is a fackt)


----------



## red_devil (Jul 20, 2009)

^ neither do I think that Citeh are in the title race. I only mentioned them in that post 'cos I'd like to see them get beat every single game so that they (the oil guys) can understand that money isn't everything in football .. and the fact that Tevez isn't worth whatever they've paid 
{rahim, I don't rate Tevez as high as you do and therefore Tevez isn't worthy of the huge amount is only my personal opinion. }


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Tevez is a quality player, no matter how much you deny. 
Certainly not worth that price, but still is horribly good [] player
But he is certainly more worth than that Bobatov of yours.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 20, 2009)

^ yeah I know.. He is way better than any of the pool guys. Stevie G included. 


Happy now?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

Michael Owen said:
			
		

> In previous years it has been the little things that have gone against me, *like clubs not being able to agree a fee*, but this time it has gone in my favour.


Hmm...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ yeah I know.. He is way better than any of the pool guys. Stevie G included.
> 
> 
> Happy now?



Mogambo khush hua...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

BTW, here's a mail on City's strikers:



> As a Walsall fan, I look at the transfer dealings of pretty much everyone with envy. Due to this, I find it hard to criticise most of the time. However, Man City and their new range of strikers gives me cause for concern.
> 
> The problem? Well, I think it is international travel and jet lag. Tevez (Argentina), Santa Cruz (Paraguay), Robinho (Brazil) and Adebayor (Togo) all have some pretty serious travel to do for international breaks. Given that conventional wisdom would have it that it is difficult to play the weekend after a 14 hour flight, Man City could be left with Craig Bellamy as their only recognised striker on several occasions making them prime targets for an upset.
> 
> ...



Valid points?


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2009)

*<Raaabo>	ManU rulez
*
 xD hahahaha niaaaaaaaa


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

ico said:


> *<Raaabo>	ManUr u lez
> *
> xD hahahaha niaaaaaaaa


Funny how just little recombination of spaces do a FIX.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> BTW, here's a mail on City's strikers:
> 
> 
> 
> Valid points?



Foresight which Citeh board LACK...8)


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes it does... So what?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 20, 2009)

Lulz...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2009)

Raaabo said:


> Yes it does... So what?



Gives lolz


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2009)

@Pool fan-Yes we can't challenge for the title until the midfield is sorted,even Song leaves for ACN.But I believe we have enough defenders although Hangeland would certainly be nice. 

Hangeland+Cana+Huntelaar=Treble.
Unfortunately none of them seems to be coming


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 20, 2009)

red_devil said:


> i just can't stop laughing my arse off at the great united fan in a_rahim.
> 
> 
> mr. rahim you can show all the middle and little fingers you have and even enjoy it.
> ...



What a post...


----------



## red_devil (Jul 20, 2009)

about what Kl@w posted- 

I think that its too much of in depth analysis. Internationals are pretty much un-avoidable. To assemble a team keeping in mind all of those things would probably not be a practical way forward.

Besides, all those games will affect only one week and a position Citeh are in (say 8th - 10th on the league) I guess it won't make much of a difference even if they were to lose to any other side.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

^ But all of those players are forwards. So after every international break, City will be without their 4 strikers (unless they do an SAF and declare them as unfit for internationals).


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 20, 2009)

*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/adebayortevezbarry.jpg


----------



## red_devil (Jul 20, 2009)

^ probably they'll buy another striker after reading that post 

@krazybluez- such things happen during a football-less season


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

^ Republik of mancunia stole it from Studs-Up!!! 

*www.studs-up.com/2009/07/the-one-with-all-the-lying/?page=0



*www.studs-up.com/comics/2009-07-20.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 20, 2009)

^^
Stud's up is always on my daily web roundup


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2009)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2008-08-04.jpg

From the beginning of last season!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 20, 2009)

^^
f.ucking hilarious dude :lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2009)

Wenger declares interest for Chamakh on official site 



> Arsène Wenger has openly admitted for the first time that he is “keeping an eye” on Marouane Chamakh.
> 
> The media have linked Arsenal with the 25-year-old Bordeaux striker for much of the summer but there has been no official word until now.
> 
> ...


Usually we never see a player's name on arse.com untill a week after he signs.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 21, 2009)

> Fergie is confident Manchester United will not be troubled by their local rivals — regardless of how much cash they splash.
> 
> The United boss said: "Given all that has happened in the transfer market this summer, it is a different type of challenge we are facing.
> 
> ...



from TheSun ... 

Fergie has only stated the truth, IMO. Citeh for top 4 this season?  NAH!

also on a side note, look at the last line.. no mention of Arsenal


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> What a post...



Teh most hilarious post..


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dudek, metzelder, pepe ,marcelo,miguel torres, diarra, gago,guti, raul,higuain,ronaldo
MAD-RID 's  line up for tonight's match against shamrock rovers..benzema is left out(should have joined any other club, raul and higuain wont let him play)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

red_devil said:


> also on a side note, look at the last line.. no mention of Arsenal


He did say something about Arsenal about in the lines that they have a difficult job to do.
Clever S*n, didn't bother to quote rest what he said to maybe get angry L'Arse comments.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

> "Arsenal have the biggest job to do because they have sold Adebayor and don't seem to have the money the rest have got.
> 
> "How Arsene develops his team will be his biggest test.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

Shamrock Rovers	0 - 1	Real Madrid
Benzema wins it in 87th minute


----------



## Rahim (Jul 21, 2009)

Good to see new faces in this wonderful thread 

I have always said a player's price is directly dependent on who is the buyer and how deep their pockets' are. Desperation and intent adds to it. Previously I have seen Spurs spending too much on decent EPL players and now City are following suit. The seller wants to get the most out of City's new found mission.
Tevez was the most hard-working player after Rooney for United and he felt un-wanted by the officials and that made his heart bitter(fans still love him). Just bcoz he left for City doesnt erase of all what he has contributed to United's success. The same goes for Ronaldo.
City is making mistakes left. right & centre with purchase of too many strikers without an abled mid-field who would feed these forwards. Then again the transfer window is open till AUg 31st and bythat time there might be some balance squad at City.

Why the heck so much interest in average player Chamakh?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Ferguson says Tevez is not worth his £25m transfer fee*

Rubbing it in!!  

Expect a statement from Mark ughes, praising Tevez and how he is worth every penny.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

*img124.imageshack.us/img124/289/gerrardme1.gif
PHAIL!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^


Nobody is perfect though. 

Check zis out: 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XuEGHHoZGM


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Speaking of Penalties:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=spuvWxlnya0


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

lol..that was entertainment. I've watched it many times. It was Henry's idea, but I don't know how Henry cocked it as the video says.

**www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVb2gbMtN3I*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL! Kid You are sooo obsessed with StevieG 

BTW Half of them weren't really dives. Bit thearetical yes, diving is just another level. And he dives RARELY.
And He was referring to dives made by players like Ronaldo, just to send off a player. 

As I said before you would make a purrfect Chelsea fan.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

I just thought of replying to some purrfect Loserfool fans, who think that their club is purrfect with no divers and all players being role models.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Potential Chelsea fan said:


> lol, you don't even make a perfect Liverpool fan..


I neither claim to be a perfect fan.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

Neither do I.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Potential Chelsea fan said:


> I just thought of replying to some purrfect Loserfool fans, who think that their club is purrfect with no divers and all players being role models.



Well none of our players are REGULAR divers or cheaters. 
I would classify only Ronaldo, Pires, Drogba, among few others as regular divers only.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

yea, Pires was a diver. I'll accept, but he was still no-where near the class of CR7 or Dogba in terms of diving. A diver? yes. 

But anyways, I would really like to know what do you mean by the term 'REGULAR diver'...Accept it or not. Gerrard is a bad loser who'll dive when he sees his team losing. Remember the Atletico match in the UCL?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Er? Bad Loser? Dives when sees his his team losing? See him diving at every opportune moment? Dude!!! You are going overboard. 
He has a tendency to fall down sometimes like most do and be a bit thearetical. Of course that does not make it excusable all the same, but neither does it make him a "diva-diver". 
Personally I'll prefer him to keep his feet to the ground with all his energy like say Rooney does.
Regarding Athletico, I personally DIDNT think it was a dive. He just fell over and the referee gave a penalty. Not everybody is Robbie Fowler, who appealed even when the referee gave the penalty in his team's favour. Not even your legend Henry. Check his diving antiques at Youtube.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

That "Potential Chelsea fan" makes me laugh, seriously.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

In a nutshell, "Opposition players dive, our players just fall down sometimes."


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Whatever. Liverpool is not known as a diving team unlike you lot.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

^ LOL!!! That just made my day!!   

Saint Ickle Stevie G MBE MoTM KFC ROFL LMAO


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Check his diving antiques at Youtube.


There's only one video in which I can see Henry acting and is against Puyol and Spain. The second thing which you'll mention is against Wigan which was completely a loss of balance.

And regarding that Puyol thing, here's the reason why Henry did that, *www.youtube.com/watch?gl=IN&hl=en-GB&v=zn4uTdXqyOA Puyol had elbowed him earlier and that was not given as a foul.

It was a pretty small incident, which was perhaps hyped up by fans of opposing teams when they didn't have anything against Henry. One  moment, doesn't diminish his class.

But again I'll accept that it was a cowardly act by Henry. Perhaps, the only 1 occasion in which I didn't like his actions.

Who even gives a fu(k to Robbie Fowler anyways. Weren't we discussing Gerrard? 
Fowler & Gerrard are no where in the league of Premier League greats!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Typical Kl@w when he has no argument said:
			
		

> + Some Sort of Silly Sarcasm +


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

ico said:


> There's only one video in which I can see Henry acting and is against Puyol and Spain. The second thing which you'll mention is against Wigan which was completely a loss of balance.
> 
> And regarding that Puyol thing, here's the reason why Henry did that, *www.youtube.com/watch?gl=IN&hl=en-GB&v=zn4uTdXqyOA Puyol had elbowed him earlier and that was not given as a foul.
> 
> ...


Isn't the same applicable to Gerrard as well? 



> Who even gives a fu(k to Robbie Fowler anyways. Weren't we discussing Gerrard?
> Fowler & Gerrard are no where in the league of Premier League greats!


You are entitled to your opinions as I am to mine.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

^ You have no point to counter mine, hence you resort to silly tactics like this. 

It is uttelry moronic to label an entire team as 'divers' just because a single player is known to fall over easily. I could say the same about Pool, just coz Stevie Me is known to fall over at the slightest contact in the lenalty box. It's a fackt, don't kid yourself.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Isn't the same applicable to Gerrard as well?


I can show you more Gerrard dives if you want.  And regarding Henry, I've myself seen every damned video on YouTube and also read every damned comment. So, the same isn't applicable to Gerrard 

I've accepted Pires as a 'diver' and even accepted Henry's mistake in the Puyol incident. Not actually a mistake, but surely not a good act by him.

But anyways, Loserfool fans will never accept the same thing about Gerrard. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ You have no point to counter mine, hence you resort to silly tactics like this.


True. And he is also indirectly taunting the Chelsea fans as you can see him above.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

^ We are the famous CFC and we don't give a f*ck (unlike the Pool fans who have to rush in packs to defend Stevie Me's dives every time).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

He dives so frequently that Chelsea have to live in that name, sadly. 
Ballack? Oh geez a very honest player right? Malouda? Ah! He's an angel.

Remember the Robben incident? Fell over just to get Reina sent off? That was CHEAP.

That is a fackt dude. Though I have to admit that 'diver' tag has more to do with Mourinho's time at Stamford Bridge.

EDIT:
LOL! The Chelsea fan and the Potential Chelsea fan just got UNITED.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> LOL! The Chelsea fan and the Potential Chelsea fan just got UNITED.


lol, that was a good one. 

But, is the Liverpool_fan is walking alone in this thread???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> He dives so frequently that Chelsea have to live in that name, sadly.
> Ballack? Oh geez a very honest player right? Malouda? Ah! He's an angel.
> 
> Remember the Robben incident? Fell over just to get Reina sent off? That was CHEAP.
> ...



You are utterly misinformed. It seems you believe every word that you hear on forums and tabloids and take it as gospel. 

Gimme an incident where you can point to Ballack being dishonest. Gimme an incident where Malouda acted like the devil that you think he is. 

You mention Robben? That was like, how many years ago? And FYI Mourinho is now the manager of FC Internazionale Milano, not Chelsea. If you still persist on mentioning those incidents, even though you admit it was more to do with Mourinho's time, then I can only take your comments as the ramblings of a blinkered opposition fan who can only find faults in other teams while portraying his own team as the gift of God to football.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

> You'd have to think that Massimo Moratti is having some trouble keeping a straight face at the moment.
> 
> With Barcelona willing to give them Samuel Eto'o, Alex Hleb AND 40-odd million big ones for Zlatan Ibrahimovic, we'd be fighting every natural urge in our body to stop from bursting out laughing, but Massimo is keeping a poker face.
> 
> About the deal, Moratti said: "I have no certainty but I'm confident."


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Remember Liverpool v Chelsea match? In which Malouda dived? Forgotten? Anyway I couldn't find a Youtube Video, so I quote Wikipedia (which I incidentally remember that Finan article had mention of the incident)


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In August 2007, Finnan was involved in a controversial penalty decision in which Chelsea's Florent Malouda was accused of diving to the ground. Although no Chelsea player appealed, referee Rob Styles awarded a penalty because he thought Finnan had fouled Malouda. Video replays later showed that there was no illegal contact between the players, and Styles was suspended from refereeing for a week, as well as issuing an apology to Liverpool. The match ended 1–1



As for Ballack search due and you'll find zit. I am not going to do the digging all the time.

And you lot mention Gerrard "dives" which happened so many years ago, talk about contradicting yourselves.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

^ Gerrard many years ago?? 

Malouda even dived in the WC 2006 Final AFAIK.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^
You accused him of diving at Istanbul at |CC|. 
FYI that was 2005.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Remember Liverpool v Chelsea match? In which Malouda dived? Forgotten? Anyway I couldn't find a Youtube Video, so I quote Wikipedia (which I incidentally remember that Finan article had mention of the incident)
> 
> 
> As for Ballack search due and you'll find zit. I am not going to do the digging all the time.
> ...



LOL!! You cite Wikipedia as your utterly reliable source???   



> Although no Chelsea player appealed,



That line says it all, really. If it WAS a dive, there should have been appeals, right? 
That 'Malouda was accused of diving' seems to have been added by a Pool fan who is hell-bent on making the world see things the way he sees them.  

And Pool vs Atletico Madrid was not sooooo many years ago, just a few months. And Stevie Me DID appeal for a penalty, so don't act like he just fell over and the ref awarded a penalty.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!! You cite Wikipedia as your utterly reliable source???


Er? I watched the match.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

^ That makes it even more unreliable. 

Just kidding 

The ref was a muppet. Don't blame the player for that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> That line says it all, really. If it WAS a dive, there should have been appeals, right?
> That 'Malouda was accused of diving' seems to have been added by a Pool fan who is hell-bent on making the world see things the way he sees them.


Malouda did probably dive. The biggest fault was of Referee's though. It was a poor dive and possibly unintentional.
Perhaps Gerrard dived, I didn't think so but let's FFS assume he dived with the intention of getting a penalty. I guess that would be a sad thing to do, and would never receive my backing up.
But wow you lot stick up with that incident and rehash that incident again and again and again. And Again. In spite of the fact that your players are no less in this regard. And then post those videos uploaded by the Manckers. Cool eh?
OK! You win and Gerrard is even WORSER than Drogba and Ronaldo. Happy now?

And ico. Torres is a diver too. Now Upload the videos.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

I surely hadn't thought that teh Loserfool_fan will give up so easily? 

Malouda had dived though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Malouda did dive  The biggest fault was of Referee's though. It was a poor dive.
> Perhaps Gerrard dived, I didn't think so but let's FFS assume he dived with the intention of getting a penalty. I guess that would be a sad thing to do, and would never receive my backing up.
> But wow you lot stick up with that incident and rehash that incident again and again and again. And Again. In spite of the fact that your players are no less in this regard. And then post those videos uploaded by the Manckers. Cool eh?
> OK! You win and Gerrard is even WORSER than Drogba and Ronaldo. Happy now?



If by WORSER you mean WORSE, yes I'm happy that you've finally opened your eyes to the truth!! Cheers!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

Whoa!! I see an edited version of the post with softer language!! Amazing!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

ico said:


> I surely hadn't thought that teh Loserfool_fan will give up so easily?
> 
> Malouda had dived though.



The more you post the more I find myself hating Arsenal.  Heck I never even disliked them before.

Sheesh! If Arsenal start winning, I'm scared the way you'll behave.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah, come on now, lads! Fight is over!! 

I propose a toast....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*endingb.net/images/toast.png


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pool_Fan: *Added *lambdacore.wikidot.com/ to me blogroll.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Pool_Fan: *Added *lambdacore.wikidot.com/ to me blogroll.



Thanks. 
In case you want to add any content regarding Programming or Web Design to the wiki. I'll request you to create a Wikidot account and contact me. 
I haven't added many articles there TBH.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

*Sven-Göran Eriksson to be appointed new Notts County manager*

*www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/football_league/article6721474.ece





> lined up by Arab consortium Munto Finance, which took charge at Meadow Lane last week


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

^ Don't think I can contribute, at least for 1 year.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Gerrard is even WORSE than Drogba and Ronaldo.
> 
> Torres is a diver too.



Pool_Fan's most sensible post in this thread.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

Alex Hleb regrets leaving Arsenal.


			
				Arseblogger said:
			
		

> The Barcelona bench cushion tester said:
> 
> I regret my move from London, but unfortunately nothing can be done about it now. For me, Wenger was like a father. I consider him one of the best managers in the world. For such a boss one wants to die on the pitch.



Thanks Alex.Arshavin and Nasri are here because of you leaving.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 21, 2009)

^ 

He didn't like London's weather back then right? Otherwise I'm sure he wouldn't have 'betrayed' his "father"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> _Gerrard is even WORSE than Drogba and Ronaldo.
> 
> Torres is a diver too._


+1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

red_devil said:


> i just can't stop laughing my arse off at the great united fan in a_rahim.
> 
> 
> mr. rahim you can show all the middle and little fingers you have and even enjoy it.
> ...


BUMP 

I wonder what can this mean if i take this OUT OF CONTEXT.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 21, 2009)

COmeon ico & Liverpool_Fan, raise the heat............
abe Klaw, tu dono ke jagde mein tang kyun ada raha hai   Just cool your heels.


BTW SAF expects that Ronaldo will come back to wear United's shirt one day  I hope this comes true.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 21, 2009)

javi garcia goes to benfica, from REAL MAD-RID for 7 million euros


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

DAMN!
Arsenal's Samir Nasri breaks leg during training


			
				Telegraph.co.uk said:
			
		

> The France and Arsenal midfielder suffered the injury during a training session in Bad Waltersdorf, in south-eastern Austria, and was taken to a nearby hospital in Hartberg for tests.
> 
> Andreas Neubauer, a spokesman for tour organiser International Football Camps Styria, said that Nasri had broken his right fibula. Initial estimates were that he would face around eight weeks out, but the lay-off could be longer depending on the severity of the break.
> 
> ...


I hope Rosciky doesn't get injured again or else we are fvked already
Maybe Arsene will buy a hard ass CM now


----------



## red_devil (Jul 21, 2009)

^ blessing in disguise i'd say.

Now I'm sure Wenger will be looking at buying someone ... which might not have been the case if all of your squad was fit and raring to go


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

Some reports say it was ABOU DIABY's tackle 
First Snijder then Nasri
CLUMSY TACKLING TWAT


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

Wenger would be mad to rely on Rosciky.Midfield addition is a must.
But hey,we can always play Eboue in the mid.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

Diaby - The Deadly Destroyer


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh,forgot the Terry incident in the CC final.Deadly destroyer indeed


----------



## chaitanya ambaskar (Jul 21, 2009)

soham said:


> I hate liverpool


hey watch out for the next season liverpool are sure to win it.........whom do u support then???manu...hahahaha the fully faltu team...the worst team in premiere league


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Oh,forgot the Terry incident in the CC final.Deadly destroyer indeed



It was friendly-fire this time around.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The more you post the more I find myself hating Arsenal.  Heck I never even disliked them before.
> 
> Sheesh! If Arsenal start winning, I'm scared the way you'll behave.


The more you post the more I find myself hating Liverpool.  Heck I never even disliked them before.

Sheesh! If Liverpool start winning, I'm scared the way you'll behave.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> It was friendly-fire this time around.



TK! LOL!   



Apple Juice said:


> i jst hates chelseaaaa. they r nobs.
> even bournvita owns them







Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ok lets start this thread with Sir EBOUE'S blessings
> *utdblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/eboue.jpg



You edited it?


P.S.: Geez! I want the Automerged Doublepost Feature BACK


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

yea, editing posts again and again to make the thread look neat & clean is a pain in the arse.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

^ I don't even bother with it now. If the admins don't care about fixing the forum, why the hell should I go out of my way to make sure that it looks clean?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

> Samir Nasri out for three months. Seriously, what goes on at Arsenal training sessions? 30-man Royal Rumble followed by Jackass impersonations?


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

floMo has signed a new 3 year deal with Chelsea.

Ballack is out with a broken toe and has gone back to germany.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

Team for today:
Manuel Almunia
Emmanuel Eboue
Mikael Silvestre
Thomas Vermaelen
Johan Djourou
Jack Wilshere
Denilson
Abou Diaby
Aaron Ramsey
Andrey Arshavin
Nicklas Bendtner


Bench:
Vito Mannone
Kolo Touré
William Gallas
Bacary Sagna
Philippe Senderos
Alex Song
Armand Traore
Robin Van Persie
Wojciech Szczesny


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

> Wojciech Szczesny



Is that a name or an anagram?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

^^Best GK ever 8)
Diaby getting pwnd against 4th div. Austrian side


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

Noob team 1 - 0 Arsenal 
Almunia fvcks up bad lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

Now arsenal raping them  2 goals in like 5 mins.Bendy and Ramsey score.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

stream?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

1-3
*iraqgoals.net/ch4.html


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

ty.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

lol Fabregas hates the new kit
Senderos is back


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know why Senderos reminds me of Pascal Cygan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

^^Hes bald hes sh1t,he plays when noones fit.

and Wenger is playing him as DM x100


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

WTF Wenger is playing Song as attacking mid and Senderos as defensive mid?
I hope its just to give them a runaround.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL wenger sending Ramsey and Wilshere back after being subbed.Never seen that happen in a friendly.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

Senderos is better in midfield than Denilson
6-1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

People singing 10 MEN WENT TO BED WITH CASHLEY


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2009)

I pity the poor <BLEEEP>... they still can't let go of Colegate!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES5EWE_CLVk&feature=related


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 22, 2009)

indian team in barcelona 
*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Galeries/club/temporada09-10/07/seleccio_india/2009-07-14_VISITA_FUTBOL_INDIA_07.jpg

*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Galeries/club/temporada09-10/07/seleccio_india/2009-07-14_VISITA_FUTBOL_INDIA_04.jpg


*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Galeries/club/temporada09-10/07/seleccio_india/2009-07-13_ENTRENAMIENTO_SELECCION_INDIA_FUTBOL_002.JPG


*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Galeries/club/temporada09-10/07/seleccio_india/2009-07-13_ENTRENAMIENTO_SELECCION_INDIA_FUTBOL_005.JPG



*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Galeries/club/temporada09-10/07/seleccio_india/2009-07-13_ENTRENAMIENTO_SELECCION_INDIA_FUTBOL_007.JPG


*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Galeries/club/temporada09-10/07/seleccio_india/2009-07-13_ENTRENAMIENTO_SELECCION_INDIA_FUTBOL_001.JPG


----------



## Rahim (Jul 22, 2009)

^Hey abbyyss, it that you in the 2nd pic or is he a player? Looking them train beside those cocnut trees makes me feel as if they are in Kerala  Sorry if this a noob query


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Chelsea 2-0 Inter*

Muaaahahahaaaaa!!!  

Drogs & Lamps score!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Chelsea goals v Inter:

[youtube]YYs4hgzcoy8[/youtube]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/2009-07-22_142256.png


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2009)

Carlos Vela = swine flu


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)

Mourinho would be furious.


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES5EWE_CLVk&feature=related


This beats everything.  **www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD7KAJbF0g8* - Ashley Cole (uploaded by a spud )

I had posted this before though.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 22, 2009)

chaitanya ambaskar said:


> hey watch out for the next season liverpool are sure to win it.........whom do u support then???manu...hahahaha the fully faltu team...the worst team in premiere league


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2009)

**www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt_Hf-atjYg*

**www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA-DuGGCf68*

 I still wish him all teh Best with City though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

> Chelsea coach Carlo Ancelotti gave Milan fans a temporary heart attack by claiming he had signed Andrea Pirlo, only to reveal he was joking.
> 
> Ancelotti had reporters momentarily reaching for their mobile phones and laptops after claiming Pirlo was a Chelsea player.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, Saint Stevie G MBE MoTM KFC ROFL ASP LMAO is undergoing trial for assault and affray. The remaining 6 defendants have pleaded guilty, so Stevie Me is now facing the trial alone.

The CCTV footage of the incident:

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/video/2009/jul/21/steven-gerrard-trial-cctv


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2009)

Stevie G is not guilty. That was only self defence. 

Such a great role model can't be a thug IMO. 

I don't believe that video.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 22, 2009)

Beckham is destroying his career in the US. He better return to European football permanently. England coach has made it clear that he wants Becks to prove himself in Europe if he wants to join the World cup 2010 team. On the other hand, LA Galaxy wants him to continue with the club.

*sports.rediff.com/report/2009/jul/22/boo-him-like-beckham.htm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2009)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/07/21/article-1201152-05CB0457000005DC-908_468x286.jpg  Silvestre
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/jul_09/gun__1248245970_sccolumbia21072009_09.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 22, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Hey abbyyss, it that you in the 2nd pic or is he a player? Looking them train beside those cocnut trees makes me feel as if they are in Kerala  Sorry if this a noob query




lol...he is a player(i dont know the name)..but they did train in camp nou!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Oh yeah, Saint Stevie G MBE MoTM KFC ROFL ASP LMAO is undergoing trial for assault and affray. The remaining 6 defendants have pleaded guilty, so Stevie Me is now facing the trial alone.
> 
> The CCTV footage of the incident:
> 
> *www.guardian.co.uk/football/video/2009/jul/21/steven-gerrard-trial-cctv



I knew you would post about that. IF he is guilty, he will face punishment. 

(Added) And looking at his on field behaviour h edoesn't seem to be so erratic to be involved in such a brawl I think and be guilty.

But wait a sec, John Terry has never been involved in a brawl. Kitna sharif banda hai.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 22, 2009)

@A_G : that guy look so much similar  to Vidic. If he's half as good {in terms of quality} it'll be great for Arsenal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

ico said:


> Stevie G is not guilty. That was only self defence.
> 
> Such a great role model can't be a thug IMO.
> 
> I don't believe that video.



Do you know Steven Gerrard personally? Neither do I. Let the court decide. 

LOL!! You don't believe the things that were caught on the CCTV?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I knew you would post about that. IF he is guilty, he will face punishment.
> 
> (Added) And looking at his on field behaviour h edoesn't seem to be so erratic to be involved in such a brawl I think and be guilty.
> 
> But wait a sec, John Terry has never been involved in a brawl. Kitna sharif banda hai.



You fell for it - hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/gladiatorrr.jpg


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 22, 2009)

~snipped~


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

^ Too sarcastic for your own good.


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Do you know Steven Gerrard personally? Neither do I. Let the court decide.
> 
> LOL!! You don't believe the things that were caught on the CCTV?


 Don't you notice the sarcasm? Or am I being so sarcastic that you interpreted it the wrong way?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

^ Look above for ze reply .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

klaw, ico is a kid. Don't listen to him...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> ~snipped~





ico said:


> Don't you notice the sarcasm? Or am I being so sarcastic that you interpreted it the wrong way?


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2009)

Sign-in PHAIL!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/gladiatorrr.jpg



Shameless plug coming up!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 22, 2009)

is going to irc is not a good idea insted of posting here, when your mates on online..?


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ No fun without Sam.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)

Arsenal are teh bestest best team in the world who play such beautiful football with great passing, superb defending and clinical finishing. Best Team in the World. People who disagree are nitwits and plastics. 

There you go.


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ Great passing but poor defending and not so great finishing. 

I accept the fackts.  But to play Wengerball, we need a DM and a good striker.

Edit: I can't really call our defense even as 'defense' though. Its nowhere near upto the mark.

but anyways, here are some good AFC goals - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0habEZozCAk

And thats the reason because of which I want Hleb back, no matter even if he shoots or not.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2009)

Thailand 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 22, 2009)

According to the Gazzetta dello Sport, Barca are not willing to pay the subsidy demanded by the Cameroonian and pay 75 million euros for the striker Ibrahimovic


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 22, 2009)

in the match against chelsea, ibrahimovic had his hand bandaged.people dont know the extent of the injury..hell i dont want an injured striker and neither do i want an african striker(since they'll be playing african cup of nations)...just sell eto to fu(king valencia and bring villa(ok pay them er...25 million extra which they deserve)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/gladiatorrr.jpg





> Arsenal are teh bestest best team in the world who play such beautiful football with great passing, superb defending and clinical finishing. Best Team in the World.


 That reminded me of 2001-2005


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

> Wenger's philosophy is very noble but round plugs wont go into square holes, even if you're prepared to give the round plug a few years to try and break into the square hole. Sometimes you need to go and buy a few square plugs, that may not be as aesthetically pleasing on the eye, but at least can do the job they're supposed to. And he definitely needs a couple of square plugs in the middle.



Sums it up perfectly.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2009)

> Wenger's philosophy is very noble but round plugs wont go into square holes, even if you're prepared to give the round plug a few years to try and break into the square hole. *Sometimes you need to go and buy a few square plugs*, that may not be as aesthetically pleasing on the eye, but at least can do the job they're supposed to. And he definitely needs a couple of square plugs in the middle.


No money..Analogy fail


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

^ Adabadoo dough? 

And this one just popped up:

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8751_5448311,00.html

Arsenal's injury worries & Wenger's assessment.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

*JUST IN!!* Mikel has signed a new 5 year deal at Chelsea!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 22, 2009)

^^
w00t! 
In your face Mourinho!


----------



## red_devil (Jul 22, 2009)

> According to the Gazzetta dello Sport, Barca are not willing to pay the subsidy demanded by the Cameroonian and pay *75 million euros* for the striker Ibrahimovic



Thats just ridiculous!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Adabadoo dough?
> 
> And this one just popped up:
> 
> ...


Lol he was sold mainly to balance Arshavin and Verm. signings,I'll believe that unless Wenger proves me wrong and buys someone.The wankers upstairs are not prepared to spend a penny on transfers.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 23, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Thats just ridiculous!



Well you know the economics work in Spain. If Madrid splashes money, then Barca has to follow suit. Its a duopoly. So Inter is trying to hood as much as possible. I remember watching a documentary on the Board Room story of these 2 clubs and was petrified by the level of rivalry runs through them.

BTW Bayern scored 10 goals against some poor team, dont know the name.



> Tottenham have confirmed the signings of Kyle Naughton and Kyle Walker from Sheffield United.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 23, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Well you know the economics work in Spain. If Madrid splashes money, then Barca has to follow suit. Its a duopoly. So Inter is trying to hood as much as possible. I remember watching a documentary on the Board Room story of these 2 clubs and was petrified by the level of rivalry runs through them.



Alright but I still feel the amount of money they're willing to pay for Zlatan is just crazy.

Real got Ronaldo for 95m Euros and IMO, Ronaldo >> Zlatan .. so paying 75m for that guy and including Eto'o and a new Arse fan is just crazy.

PS : which documentary was that ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ashley Cole said:
			
		

> This year might be tough for them but, next year, you never know given the guys they are buying. The players they are bringing in are good quality. You never know – they may just gel, click, straight away and it's magic. But you won't really know until you see them play. I hope they do. I have friends there and I hope they do really well – and they finish above Arsenal.



In yer face, Arse!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2009)

That cvnt will be the first one to jump ship if Chelsea are in a bad position,he is already drooling over them 
10 MEN WENT TO BED...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2009)

Gooners are just bitter coz they thought they had got the better deal in the Gallas-Cole swap, but it all went t*ts-up for them. Meanwhile, Cole has now won more than Arsenal has in the last 4 years.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2009)

BTW, just read this line in an article:



> While Mourinho is sulking, Mark Hughes is writing zeros on his cheques, Sir Alex Ferguson is downgrading and Rafa Benitez is hoping that his Spanish outpost isn't ransacked by raiders from his homeland...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Gooners are just bitter coz they thought they had got the better deal in the Gallas-Cole swap, but it all went t*ts-up for them. Meanwhile, Cole has now won more than Arsenal has in the last 4 years.


Lol read his autobiography as a neutral for once and you'll find out what a twat he is.
Nearly crashed his car because we offered him 5k less than he demanded...
Crying because the crowd cheered Henry and not him 
Whored himself to mourinho behind Arsenal's back
Had sex with Jenas and his  mobile phone


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2009)

^ Yeah, I've heard about all that. As a footballer, he is among the best LBs in the world. On the pitch, that's what matters. 

But yeah, none of the Chelsea fans I know have a particular liking towards Ashley Cole the human being. 
But he is improving. He managed to keep his wife from leaving him because of that incident with a girl in her car. Hopefully that would have taught him a lesson.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 23, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Alright but I still feel the amount of money they're willing to pay for Zlatan is just crazy.
> 
> Real got Ronaldo for 95m Euros and IMO, Ronaldo >> Zlatan .. so paying 75m for that guy and including Eto'o and a new Arse fan is just crazy.
> 
> PS : which documentary was that ?


Its their money and let them use it anyway they want 

It was on Discovery a long time ago when Laporta became President of Barcelona kiking on the promise of signing Beckham 


Maradona open to Pompey switch
Legend could quit Argentina for Fratton Park
Source


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2009)

But he is sh1te at management so meh


----------



## Rahim (Jul 23, 2009)

^Portsmouth wants him to their Brand Ambassador and not their manager.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2009)

Chelsea's latest signing unveiled at the US tour - Charlize Theron! 8) 

*www.oleole.com/media/main/images/member_photos/group2/subgrp26/chelsea-inter2-0char_279879.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2009)

Check out this great video made by the English FA to promote local football!! 

[youtube]1Qknteb8Klo[/youtube]


----------



## Rahim (Jul 23, 2009)

^Love to see her in the defense as in Monster   Strikers would love to get molested by her


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 23, 2009)

This what ManC did to the road leading to Eastlands:
*img35.imageshack.us/img35/4623/tevezboard1r.jpg


This is what RoM did to that:

*img35.imageshack.us/img35/3847/pitythefool.jpg


It doesn't stop there:

*img35.imageshack.us/img35/7492/tevezw.jpg


LOL  

Frank Lampard's frank thoughts on Terry:


			
				The Real Mr.Chelsea said:
			
		

> I don’t know what he will do. I’ve been in John’s position, but everyone at the club wants him to stay. I had an option to leave last summer, to go with a manager who I love, but it came at a time in my life that, maybe, just wasn’t right. But the situation made me think an awful lot. It wasn’t an easy decision, either, and I don’t think people should criticise John. The fact is you can never take away what he’s done for Chelsea. He’ll always be a legend. I hope and I’m confident that, whatever happens, he will continue to be considered a legend here. People should respect his right to choose. When you’re a successful player this kind of thing is going to happen and then you have to make a decision. John’s a very honourable man and it doesn’t come down to money and things like that.
> 
> I know John. I know he’ll be thinking about what’s the right thing to do as a player and, in the longer term, for his career. No one should doubt that John Terry wants to be successful. No one should doubt that John Terry is a winner. This is not just about the money and people shouldn’t try to make it that black and white. It’s understandable because it’s Manchester City who have come in, but it’s up to John what happens. All I can say is that I’m very proud each time I play with him and, as a club, you want to keep players like John Terry. It’s as simple as that.



You've got to give credit to him for keeping his cool despite all the hooplah and give a straight and honest opinion, unlike some people I know 

[edit: resized the pics ]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2009)

^ 



> Rumours abound that Ickle Stevie's star witness may be on the verge of letting him down.
> Apparently, Arsene Wenger, on a trip up-norf, was in the bar but is now insisting that he didn't see anything!


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 24, 2009)

e2's agent confirms that an agreement has been reached to transfer e2 to inter
and he will receive 10.5 mn euros per season


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

^ Have Barca gone barmy? Swapping one moody striker for another plus a sh*tload of Cash and Hleb??? Are they just doing this coz Madrid have been in the spotlight so much that Barca's CL win has been almost forgotten by the media? And do they want to show the world that they can spend too?


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2009)

Happy B'day to Kl@w-24....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

ico said:


> Happy B'day to Kl@w-24....



Thank you!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

See ze incident would have been more appropriate.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 24, 2009)

@ klaw-24
happy birthday my chelsea(couldn't call it chel$hit on your birthday  ) friend.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 24, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> e2's agent confirms that an agreement has been reached to transfer e2 to inter
> and he will receive 10.5 mn euros per season



worst piece of business by fcb. They will regret it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 24, 2009)

Rumors in The Sun about Arsenal making bids for Huntelaar and Cana.I don't think there is much substance in these rumors but if we get those 2,it would be a perfect transfer window.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @ klaw-24
> happy birthday my chelsea(couldn't call it chel$hit on your birthday  ) friend.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @ klaw-24
> happy birthday my chelsea(couldn't call it chel$hit on your birthday  ) friend.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 24, 2009)

Now Adebayor claims he never asked for a transfer but sacrificed himself because Arsenal needed the money


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

^ And he also said that the fans drove him out. If that's true, expect Ebooooooooue and Fendtner-Bendtner to leave soon.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

*JUST IN!!!* Steven Gerrard has been found NOT GUILTY of causing affray!! 

As expected.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Money and fame talk, period. He really gave the man some really hard punches TBH.
I thought he would be ordered to do Community Service. 
But at least he "realised" his mistake..(hopefully he has REALLY realised that)...and avoid such confrontations in the future and controlling his temper.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

^ Yup. Of the 7 men charged, 6 pleaded guilty and Gerrard was acquited. Probable reasons? 'His status as an England international', 'Liverpool FC's considerable clout among the media' and of course, that 'the rich play and the poor pay'.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Yup. Of the 7 men charged, 6 pleaded guilty and Gerrard was acquited. Probable reasons? 'His status as an England international', 'Liverpool FC's considerable clout among the media' and of course, that 'the rich play and the poor pay'.



Yeah.


			
				Guardian said:
			
		

> During the trial, the prosecutor, David Turner QC, paid homage to Gerrard's skill, describing him as a world-class footballer and "a star". He added: "Wherever you go in Liverpool and indeed the world, there are little boys proudly wearing that red Liverpool shirt with No 8 and the name Gerrard on the back of it."



I think this shouldn't be an argument used in favour of Gerrard. In forum may be OK but not in court.
EDIT: Er looks like I'm cracking up. I thought a jury member said that. Now I read its the prosecutor who said that)
I think McGee milked the incident to get $$$.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

^ That's what happens all the time. People drag down the celebrities to get instant publicity and earn a quick buck. But this time, the evidence was there for all to see. Even Gerrard admitted that he was drunk on a scale of 7 to 10. Hell, what can we do or anyone do. Carry on!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^
On a funny note, this incident gave us quite a few threads at Redcafe and RAWK to laugh about, both on extreme sides.  

Check zis image from Redcafe:
*i3.photobucket.com/albums/y63/ninjabreakz/Gerrard2-2.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

Check this out:

*football.guardian.co.uk/fiver/0,,415657,00.html


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 24, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2009-07-24.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 24, 2009)

Another brilliant one!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2009)

OK Guys! Lets move on please.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2009)

^ Aww, I just posted it coz it was funny!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

SUNDERLAND SIGN LORIK CANA!!



> Sunderland have signed Marseille captain Lorik Cana on a four-year contract in a deal worth more than £5million.
> 
> The Albania midfielder becomes Black Cats boss Steve Bruce's third signing of the summer following the arrivals of Paraguay skipper Paulo Da Silva and England Under-21 striker Fraizer Campbell.
> 
> Bruce told the club's official website: "I'm delighted to have brought Lorik to the club, especially given the number of clubs who had expressed an interest in signing him."


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 25, 2009)

barca 1-0 spuds @36th minute


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 25, 2009)

actually a kinda barca B vs spuds


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2009)

fu(k...I'm a fan of Cana.

Apart from football, Denilson is class.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 25, 2009)

spuds equalize in the 83 minute


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> SUNDERLAND SIGN LORIK CANA!!


 HOLY SHITE.I am shocked.
Whatever people say about Cana,he would have brought something to our midfield.Good signing by Bruce,he is a steal for 5 m.

I don't think Wenger was interested in him at any point.It is increasingly looking like Song/DD for next season and I dread that thought.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 25, 2009)

barca 1-1 spuds


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2009)

Chamakh is close to signing for Sunderland.
Now I am waiting for the news article stating how Wenger recommended him and Cana to his 'pal' Brucie


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2009)

> So Steven Gerrard says that he has left Liverpool Crown Court with his reputation still in tact...
> 
> ...correct, he's still a cvnt.





> After being cleared of affray Steven Gerrard has released a statement that says he is ashamed of himself as he is supposed to be a role model for the youth of Liverpool, he regrets not knifing the ******* and pinching his car.



This is from the time he went to jail.


> Steven Gerrard's arse will be the same colour as his Liverpool top when he leaves the showers in the morning.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

^ 

Chelsea 2-1 AC Milan 8)

Yuri Zhirkov scored the winner on his debut after Drogs had scored another screamer!! 
Seedorf equalized for the Italians!

Goals here:

[youtube]Q5ChzehO4A4[/youtube]

That left-foot of Yuri!!! Great strike at the near-post!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chamakh is close to signing for Sunderland.
> Now I am waiting for the news article stating how Wenger recommended him and Cana to his 'pal' Brucie



Now where have I heard that before?

Oh, right! The curious case of Wilson palacios, recommended to Bruce coz Wenger did not have space in his team for the Honduran.  

If he keeps recommending players to other managers that could easily improve his own team....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> SUNDERLAND SIGN LORIK CANA!!


  

Looks like the Wengahbuhs are fscked...


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2009)

^ 

Currently I'm in a very very very good mood to not reply you. The thing is, I joined Orkut and went to the profiles of some very famous members of our forum and their girlfriend(s).  After reading their scraps, I'm laughing like hell...Seriously....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Who will be the DM signing now? Don't tell me that would Song/Denilson/Eboue 
I read a rumour that Flamini is not happy at Milan. Perhaps sign him back?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

Whoa! ico joined Orkut?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

Age Manipulation FTW


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2009)

Just go here: ~snipped~

and the fun starts. .

Don't quote the link as I'll snip it after 3 minutes...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

^ Incoming!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

ico said:


> ~SNIP~


Post a screenshot plz. Don't wish to join Orkut.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2009)

Come over here:

IRC server: thinkdigit.com and channel #digit

www.mibbit.com

I'll let you have all the lulz.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

LMAO!!! Now I know why you were enjoying it so much!!   

*Liverpool_fan: *Come on, join it just for kicks. Lots of Digit folks are there already, methinks (although I haven't added any yet).


----------



## Apple Juice (Jul 25, 2009)

hiii...do u lyk bournvita and apple?chelsea should drink it &&& arsenal 2 so dat their kids grow.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> hiii...do u lyk bournvita and apple?chelsea should drink it &&& arsenal 2 so dat their kids grow.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 25, 2009)

Knock Knock to Wenger and his fans.  Wenger should be awarded The Most Adamant Manager in The World.


----------



## Apple Juice (Jul 25, 2009)

complan is 4 liverfool fans....but lyk i always says....horlicks is better. 8) srry for typos.my english is bad.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> complan is 4 liverfool fans....but lyk i always says....horlicks is better. 8) srry for typos.my english is bad.



      

*www.drillspot.com/pimages/177/17755_300.jpg


----------



## Apple Juice (Jul 25, 2009)

hi liverfool pan


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Hello Plastic Fan.  You support ManU right?


----------



## Apple Juice (Jul 25, 2009)

wht made u thinks i m plastic...i donot supp0rt any team...

manckers get pwnd by chowmien....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^
You hate all teams? 
BTW Why do you keep comparing teams and food?


----------



## Apple Juice (Jul 25, 2009)

srry to liverfool pan...u r liverpool fan...i read wrong.SORRYSORRYSORRY..! plzzzz forgive me.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahahahhaahha
lolrofllolololol


Hi Apple Juice


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Apple Juice (Jul 25, 2009)

8)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Rahim (Jul 25, 2009)

^Tum logon ki smilayes war hogayi toh kuch Football ki baat karein!!!

Adebayor wants Kolu Toure to join him at City.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 25, 2009)

"only a stupid coach would be happy to lose Zlatan Ibrahimovic "-- jose mourinho


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2009)

^ He must be having immense difficulty in suppressing his laughter.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2009)

Lol Ade already telling his manager what to do.Btw.Yaya Toure pwnd him by saying that City are not big enough to buy Kolo.
I think Adebayor should shut up and focus on his new team.


----------



## Krow (Jul 25, 2009)

*www.goal.com/en-india/news/222/tra...t-is-money-then-you-sign-for-manchester-city-

Another one pwns Ade!


----------



## Apple Juice (Jul 25, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> srry to liverfool pan...u r liverpool fan...i read wrong.SORRYSORRYSORRY..! plzzzz forgive me.


u didnot forgive me liverpool_fan...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Krow (Jul 25, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> u didnot forgive me liverpool_fan...



Makes sure I dont miss the epic *Vamsi* thread!


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 25, 2009)

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/5430/mourinho257.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2009)

TheSUN said:
			
		

> NEW signing Emmanuel Adebayor made a miserable debut for moneybags Manchester City as they slumped to defeat against Kaizer Chiefs in Pretoria.


----------



## Krow (Jul 25, 2009)

^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 26, 2009)

Layton Orient 6 - 1 Newcastle


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 26, 2009)

^^
Why is that such a shock?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 26, 2009)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00853/sport_caro_one_853157a.jpg





*img24.imageshack.us/img24/3626/adehughescopy2.jpg


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 26, 2009)

^


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 26, 2009)

*www.elmundodeportivo.es/gif/20090725/ibra_rr2.jpg


*Ibrahimovic to take medical on Monday*


Zlatan Ibrahimovic will arrive in Barcelona on Sunday evening to put the finishing touches on his transfer from Inter Milan.

  				  				  				   				    						 The Swedish striker will have a series of medical tests on Monday morning, first at the Hospital de Barcelona and then at the Centre Mèdic d’Assistència Sanitària at FC Barcelona. If the medical is satisfactory and the deal is finalized on Monday, Zlatan Ibrahimovic could be publicly presented on Monday evening in the Sala París at the Stadium.  

‘Ibra’ will then be presented for his first appearance before the fans at the Nou Camp once the new turf has been laid.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL! Photoshop.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 26, 2009)

i'm not even a noob @ photoshop...i dont know how to use photoshop..hell i dont even have photoshop!!i dont use gimp, since i use ubuntu more

its from another website but yeah..looks real


----------



## Rahim (Jul 26, 2009)

^GIMP is available for Ubuntu............


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 26, 2009)

i know..what i ment was that i dont even use gimp since every photo editing software is too complicated for me..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2009)

Fergie interview in which he calls ManCity 'a small club with a small mentality', says Adabadoo was desperate to join ManU or Chelsea and thet Rafa's explanation for 'thet' hand gesture was b0llox!! 

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jul/26/sir-alex-ferguson-manchester-united-interview


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> i know..what i ment was that i dont even use gimp since every photo editing software is too complicated for me..



Same here.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

~SNIP~


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 26, 2009)

XD


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2009)

There's always Wine to run Photoshop for me.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 26, 2009)

United hit eight past Hangzhou
Scorers for United: Owen 24,40 Berbatov 34 Tosic 35 Nani 50 Giggs 62,71,89
Scorers for Hangzhou: Do we really need to mention them


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! Owen scores again!


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2009)

lol, bobatov scores.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

ico said:


> lol, bobatov scores.





bobatov == PWNage


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2009)

yea, atleast he isn't as dumb as Crazykiller.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

ico said:


> yea, atleast he isn't as dumb as Crazykiller.



How did you dare to insooolt the great Misteh Aspirin? 
He is a PRO. A True PRO.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 26, 2009)

^Hi LLight Weight Dorky Nerd


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Hi LLight Weight Dorky Nerd



Yea I need tutorials from Aspirin


----------



## Rahim (Jul 26, 2009)

^Tu uske peeche kyun para hai?


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2009)

Agar rahim kal IRC pe hota toh isse pata chalta...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

Rahim Apna E-Mail PM kar de tujhe sab pat lag jayega


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm completely sure that Crazykiller still doesn't believe what happened yesterday.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2009)

JT is staying. manCity, get friggin' lost. 8)



			
				John Terry said:
			
		

> 'There has been a lot of speculation recently about my future and I want to clear this up once and for all."
> 
> 'I am totally committed to Chelsea and always have been. "
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2009)

Like I always say, niaaaaaaaa is the universal truth. It gives you answers of everything.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

Now I hope Alonso and Masch commit themselves to Liverpool too.


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2009)

naah, they won't. Real Madrid is the best. 8)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2009)

Michael Microwave - bestest signing in the whole wide werld ever! 8)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2009)

ico said:


> naah, they won't. Real Madrid is the best. 8)



Yup! Only Arsenal are better than Real Madrid.


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's a kiss from Drogba:

*www.football-pictures.net/data/media/207/Drogba-Mizah.JPG


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 26, 2009)

^aaaaaahhh! run for your lives!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 26, 2009)

So "that twat" JT is Mr. Chelsea again?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2009)

^ I didn't call him zat. 

A lot did, though. There's plastic everywhere. Gotta live with it .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 26, 2009)

For me Mr. Chelsea is *www.football-pictures.net/data/media/207/Drogba-Mizah.JPG


----------



## Krow (Jul 27, 2009)

*www.goal.com/en-india/news/222/tra...ke-173m-bid-for-real-madrid-striker-huntelaar

I hope it aint the usual .g.a.r.b.a.g.e. from the english tabloids! Even if it wer true, where is the DM???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Chelsea 2-0 Club America*

Malouda to Di Santo... GOOOAAAL!!!

Di Santo to Malouda... GOOOAAAL!!!



Chelsea win the World Football Challenge. 8)

Goals:

[youtube]NQ-p1rm6HVI[/youtube]


----------



## Rahim (Jul 27, 2009)

^Isnt the top teams playing Kindergarden Teams?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 27, 2009)

Inter Milan, AC Milan and Club America were not KG teams, the last time I checked.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 27, 2009)

^Most of them are!!!
Next time take a trip to South-East Asia and bang in the goals 
BTW that goal by Drogba was stunning.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 27, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> For me Mr. Chelsea is *www.football-pictures.net/data/media/207/Drogba-Mizah.JPG



+1


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2009)

*Goal.com - Team of teh Decade*

-------------- Buffon --------------

Thuram - Cannavaro – Nesta - Maldini

------------- Makelele --------------

----- Figo --– Zidane --- Ronaldinho -

---------- Ronaldo - *Henry* ----------

8)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 27, 2009)

^ Maka 8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2009)

Vito Mannoe
Emmanuel Eboue
Armand Traore
Kolo Touré
Johan Djourou
Denilson
Aaron Ramsey
Alex Song
Jack Wilshere
Eduardoooooooooooo
Nicklas Bendtner

*www.iraqgoals.net/ch4.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2009)

Some big players on the bench.Should be a good match.

Eduardo playing on the left wing with Bendtner as lone striker.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2009)

Eduardo hasn't lost his touch,low and hard in the far corner.


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2009)

Eduardo ftw...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2009)

Eduardo again.With a low freekick this time


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2009)

Bendy with an Eduardo-like finish for his 2nd.4-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2009)

Wilshere-RVP-Edu-Shava!!GET IN

but Senderos playing as DM again


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 28, 2009)

Barca will pay 46 million Euros to Inter, as well as Eto’o, valued at 20 million and the loan of Alexander Hleb for a season. If Inter wish to sign the Belarus midfielder after his loan period, they have a first option to buy at 10 million Euros, plus 2 million according to appearances and results.  

Ibrahimovic’s buy-out clause has been set at 250 million Euros.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 28, 2009)

^ And Barca will continue paying 70% of Hleb's wages. Insane.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 28, 2009)

^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Peter Crouch has joined Tittenham from Portsmouth!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Julio Cesar said:
			
		

> I am very happy with the purchase of Samuel Eto’o, as he is definitely a proven player and a great striker.
> I am confident that with the arrival of Eto'o and…the other player, we will be even stronger this season.



*www.goal.com/en/news/10/italy/2009...ils-inters-new-arrivals-etoo-the-other-player


----------



## red_devil (Jul 28, 2009)

JM and Zlatan are the biggest beneficiaries of the deal. 

Inter have the first shot at snapping up Hleb  next season for 10m 

Shows how badly Barca wanted get some trash out


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2009)

Finally Hleb got the ice cream he was promised in Milan last year.

In transfer news,Kolo and Eboue are strongly linked with a move to ManCity and Fiorentina respectively.
According to the Daily Mail,Toure is gone.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Toure to ManCiteh!! Ebooooooooue to Fiorentina!!

Is Arsene getting rid of his African contingent in anticipation of the upcoming ACN?


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2009)

*footyblog.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/bosingwa-football-lookalike.jpg
Bos-monobrow-singwa


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 28, 2009)

^^
Nice


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2009)

AW to Arse tv


> We'll see what's happening in the next 24 hours ... we have many centre-backs, seven centre-backs and I'm in a position where we have to play some in midfield... but of course Kolo is a very good player - we'll see what happens in the next 24 hours.
> 
> "At the moment I'm more focused to get everybody fit for the start of the season.
> 
> "We are looking for opportunities as well, but at the moment we still have some pre-season games to see what we really need, and when the time has come we will do something ... I wouldn't like to set any time on that



Why is Kolo being sold?He is Arsenal through and through,if we are one defender too many why not Wenger asks the manker Silvest to Fvck off.Even Gallas can be sold,his contract runs out next season and he upsets the dressing room.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2009)

We have 40 m in pocket now.Enough,atleast to fill the big fvcking hole in the midfield that has been there for years.If we go into the season with this depleted squad and get pwnd again,the management should fvck off.If the board can't finance the club properly they are free to fvck off too.


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2009)

oh Kolo being sold? wtf?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2009)

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...ine-15m-bid-make-Kolo-Toures-replacement.html



> Fulham hope to fight off Arsenal's interest in Brede Hangeland by offering the Norway captain a new double-your-money contract.
> Craven Cottage boss Roy Hodgson is determined to hold on to the centre half, who is seen by Arsenal as the perfect replacement for Kolo Toure.
> 
> Ivory Coast defender Toure is closing in on a £15m move to Manchester City and 28-year-old Hangeland is valued at about the same level.
> ...


He would certainly be an improvement over Kolo IF we can get him.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 28, 2009)

lol..so gaydebayor has his mate following him to citeh 

Liverpool too are losing a few players .. I guess Doessena, Arbeloa are leaving the club. Arsenal are facing yet another exodus .. Chelsea are perhaps the only club in the top 4 who've not sold players.


I guess Arsene needs to look at his kids and understand that Citeh might just shove them outta the top 4 this season ... Le Arse definitely need a few more Arses.


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2009)

^ true. oh yea, Citeh in Top 4 is a joke. 

But I think Manchester United needs some c|_|nts as they have just lost the biggest c|_|nt out there.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 28, 2009)

red_devil said:


> lol..so gaydebayor has his mate following him to citeh






> Liverpool too are losing a few players .. I guess Doessena, Arbeloa are leaving the club. Arsenal are facing yet another exodus .. Chelsea are perhaps the only club in the top 4 who've not sold players.


Er? Arbeloa and Dossena are more of squad players than main players particularly after arrival of Glen Johnson. Sure that affects the depth, but as such the strength of the team is has not affected by that much.



> I guess Arsene needs to look at his kids and understand that Citeh might just shove them outta the top 4 this season ... Le Arse definitely need a few more Arses.


You really want Citeh in top 4? 
I would prefer it is Everton, Villa, or Spurs to break into top 4 than Citeh...

P.S.: If Arsenal have to be shoved off top 4, nothing better than Spurs shoving them off.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 28, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *www.goal.com/en/news/10/italy/2009...ils-inters-new-arrivals-etoo-the-other-player


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 28, 2009)

> Manchester City are close to finalising a deal to bring Kolo Touré from the Emirates to Eastlands for £15m, but not because he's a centre-half whose surname's got five letters and begins with the letter T.







> (£40m + Samuel Eto'o + Aleksandr Hleb-on-loan) = YouTube superstar Zlatan Ibrahimovic.



 

*football.guardian.co.uk/fiver/0,,415657,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

Wenger and Gazidis after selling Ade and Toure
*i32.tinypic.com/2lux4ww.gif


----------



## red_devil (Jul 29, 2009)

^ thats from the Tevez photochop 

btw, I really wonder how Jose would be feeling after having sold such an over rated striker and got a better striker plus cash plus that-guy-what-was-his-name-again? in return 

has to go down as one of the best deals ever made. 


//

and yeah credit to Jose for his part in over hyping Zlatan and to suppress the embarrassment while equating him to Ronaldo all through last season


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2009)

Jose Mourinho has said if United are interested he would jump at the option of succeeding SAF. I would love to see him at OT as this job is very high-profile and The Special One can handle it with ease. I pray this comes true.

I was watching some highlights of Arsenal's pre-tour matches and was terrified to look at that Croatian striker Eduardo!!! How is his health as he looked more like Chadwick with bones jutting out of his face rather than the healthy one we saw before his woeful injury.

The biggest problem with Eto & Zlatan's comparison is that the former is an out-n-striker, while the latter is a creative shadow striker. Its his height that gives an impression that he would make a very good target man, but he is not. Good Luck to both of them.


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 29, 2009)

also the problem with zlatan in italy was that he did not have  xavi,iniesta,messi and henry behind him!..now that the opposition will concentrate on zlatan a little bit, it will take pressure off from messi who has been bearing the brunt of  defenders. also e2 no doubt will go down as one of the greatest strikers in barca history, but he was not scoring regularly and missed some sitters in the last season(the second half of the season)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ibra will change the way Barca play. He can hold the ball up for others to move into forward positions and he can score goals himself. Expect the Barca midfielders to score more goals this season. And maybe now they can score from set-pieces too.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Er? Arbeloa and Dossena are more of squad players than main players particularly after arrival of Glen Johnson. Sure that affects the depth, but as such the strength of the team is has not affected by that much.



yeah I meant the squad depth. I'm sure you can't field your first team delicate darlings in all matches next season --  CC/FA etc. So Pool need some depth in the squad.
Rafa should buy some back ups {unless Pool have some youngsters coming through, which I have no clue of}



			
				pool_fan said:
			
		

> You really want Citeh in top 4?
> I would prefer it is Everton, Villa, or Spurs to break into top 4 than Citeh...
> 
> P.S.: If Arsenal have to be shoved off top 4, nothing better than Spurs shoving them off.



nah! its not that they'll come into the top 4 just like that. I'd prefer anyone over Citeh to break into the top 4. btw, I really don't think spuds have it in them to reach top 4.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

> Mexes a fantastic player will be a great boost for city and city are going heights !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - Ramesh, kolkatta India, 28/7/2009 14:10



I never heard of ANYONE supporting ManCity in India before. Have the plastics started enrolling themselves earlier than usual?


----------



## red_devil (Jul 29, 2009)

^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

[youtube]zrebiAuO8o0[/youtube]

Now read this:

*www.theoffside.com/world-football/zlatans-move-to-barca-was-always-in-the-cards.html

And now you know why Zlatan was looking at Ronaldo the way he was in that video.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 29, 2009)

There was a certain "Joga Bonito" video also featuring a skills competition between Zlatan and Ronoldo (Which I have )

Zlatan pwns Ronoldo, but not for Ronoldo's lack of trying 

EDIT By Ronoldo, I mean CR7


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

--------------Given
Richards---Kolo---(Lescott)---Bridge

------------Barry----De Jong
---------------Ireland
Tevez----------Adebayor----------Robinho

Looks fantastic on paper.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 29, 2009)

^^
I'm still wondering why we sold Bridge


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Eboooooooooe is NEXT IN LINE TO LEAVE ARSENAL!

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5459303,00.html



> Arsenal's coffers could be swollen by as much as £25m in the next week with Emmanuel Eboue poised to follow Kolo Toure out of the Emirates.
> 
> Toure's transfer to Man City is near completion with the defender scheduled to undergo a medical in the north-west later today. According to The Sun, Arsenal will receive £17m for the 28-year-old.
> 
> Meanwhile, The Times reports that 'Fiorentina have agreed a five-year contract with Emmanuel Eboué, but the Italian club's £5.2 million offer for the midfield player is some way short of Arsenal's £8.6 million valuation.'



The question is - WILL WENGER SPEND THE MONEY???


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 29, 2009)

@Klaw

Le Arse have a gaping hole in the middle of their defence. I'm sure even Wenger knows that. Wonder whom can he buy for 50m.......

Maybe who could add to the bounty and sell Silvestre too 

In other news, the CFC squad looks OK now, I doubt whether we need any more players. Kalou is the only guy who doesn't fit into the current team. 

DiSanto is poised for a loan to Bolton last I heard.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2009)

Well this is good for Arsenal fans who were bragging about United player going to City for money. Even your through-n-through couldn't resist the sterlings  Way to go Kolo.

Motto: 
Na Biwi Na Bachcha
Na Baap bada na Maiyya
The Whole Thing is that ke Bhaiya
Sabse bada Rupaiyyaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

Motto my arse.We sold Kolo to them.He didn't hold out for a pay rise or acted like a greedy dick.
He wasn't first choice for Arsenal anymore with a 10m defender brought in.15 million for a 28 year old defender whose game is based on recovery pace is good money..If we hear about that money ever again.


> Skysports.com understands that Toure has agreed a four-year deal with the Eastlands club and his signing could be confirmed within the next 24 hours.


Only hours till we see his smiley face in light blue.Best of luck to Kolo at City.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2009)

^Typical you.  If a player features in your team, you go ga-ga over him. The moment he leaves, your cribbing starts. I still remember your reaction of 'shooting-allergy' about Hleb when he departed. Now you label Toure as 2nd choice defender takes the cake.
So if Cesc leaves, what its gonna be? He was blind and cant pass anymore? 

The Board and Wenger have become greedy and some of their decisions even baffles the most ardent Arsenal fan.
Dont side with Toure. He could have rejected this move. After all its his decision.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Now Arsenal will have a stack of money at centre back, a slightly smaller stack of money at right-back and a big lump of cash as their centre-forward.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Typical you.  If a player features in your team, you go ga-ga over him. The moment he leaves, your cribbing starts. I still remember your reaction of 'shooting-allergy' about Hleb when he departed. Now you label Toure as 2nd choice defender takes the cake.
> So if Cesc leaves, what its gonna be? He was blind and cant pass anymore?
> 
> The Board and Wenger have become greedy and some of their decisions even baffles the most ardent Arsenal fan.
> Dont side with Toure. He could have rejected this move. After all its his decision.


----------



## way2jatin (Jul 29, 2009)

~snipped~


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Typical you. If a player features in your team, you go ga-ga over him. The moment he leaves, your cribbing starts. I still remember your reaction of 'shooting-allergy' about Hleb when he departed. Now you label Toure as 2nd choice defender takes the cake.
> So if Cesc leaves, what its gonna be? He was blind and cant pass anymore?
> 
> The Board and Wenger have become greedy and some of their decisions even baffles the most ardent Arsenal fan.
> Dont side with Toure. He could have rejected this move. After all its his decision.


And your point is?

I think you should rather talk about Red_devil.  The way he behaved when Ronalgay left.  Oh yea, I still remember his post.

Tell me, is Toure worth 17m pounds? We got good amount of cash for him. He has lost pace like I had mentioned long time before and he isn't the player he was. He already wanted to leave us in the January window when he was not getting much time to play anyways. 
Though, I would have been very happy to see the last of the "Invincibles" at Arsenal.

You CAN label the board as 'greedy' but not Wenger.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2009)

^Not compelled to reply to your meaningless post.


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## red_devil (Jul 29, 2009)

^ Ronaldo {gay or not} was good business. 80m is not small money and I still stand by it.
If you feel Toure leaving le arse is good business then I've got no problems with that either.

But yeah I do agree with Rahim's post. When a player leaves Arsenal, then Gooners act as though he was trash.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Typical you.  If a player features in your team, you go ga-ga over him. The moment he leaves, your cribbing starts. I still remember your reaction of 'shooting-allergy' about Hleb when he departed. Now you label Toure as 2nd choice defender takes the cake.
> So if Cesc leaves, what its gonna be? He was blind and cant pass anymore?
> 
> The Board and Wenger have become greedy and some of their decisions even baffles the most ardent Arsenal fan.
> Dont side with Toure. He could have rejected this move. After all its his decision.


Fail!I said it after ACN in 2007-08 too.He lost a lot of pace after that.
I have nothing against criticising Arsenal players if they fvck up or there is a drop in performance.

Toure was 2nd choice for the large part of last season too,he sat on the bench till Djourou got injured.And Wenger doesn't buy 10m defenders to keep them on the bench.

Lol why would Wenger be greedy?Its not like he will demand his cut out of Toure's sale 

I am siding with Toure because he gave his best years at Arsenal,he is a good man and did not fvck around with clubs to get his transfer.


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2009)

red_devil said:


> But yeah I do agree with Rahim's post. When a player leaves Arsenal, then Gooners act as though he was trash.


heh! typical red phan. 

Compare Henry's departure and C. Ronaldo's. 

Toure is NOT worth 17m and getting 17m for him is a good business. He is NOT the player he was and the decision will only prove good if the club spends money.

All the best to Toure though.  Though as an Arsenal fan, I would have liked him to stay with us, but again it's his decision and selling him is a good business again for us.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2009)

i wonder how can arse fans be happy with all players leaving... maybe its good business...but a team needs stability to win..if you have unproven players or kiddos at CD,DM.. etc..i cant see the team being successful...
the biggest issue is all the money that arse get is never spent to buy decent established players but kids..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

^^Yeah.According to manure fans their world beater players are gays as soon as they leave


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i wonder how can arse fans be happy with all players leaving... maybe its good business...but a team needs stability to win..if you have unproven players or kiddos at CD,DM.. etc..i cant see the team being successful...
> the biggest issue is all the money that arse get is never spent to buy decent established players but kids..


We are happy for the money, but we are also equally unhappy about no signings being made.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i wonder how can arse fans be happy with all players leaving... maybe its good business...but a team needs stability to win..if you have unproven players or kiddos at CD,DM.. etc..i cant see the team being successful...
> the biggest issue is all the money that arse get is never spent to buy decent established players but kids..


Noone is happy with Toure leaving,atleast until he is properly replaced.
If he isn't,the fans will be very pissed come September 1st.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ahh, loyalty. If the club sell a player whom they don't consider good anough any more, no questions are asked about them being loyal to the player. But if a player ditches the club to further his ambition, he is disloyal.  

Some people need to realize that loyalty works both ways.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

Mutual consent I understand.He gets first team football,the club gets good money to pay off debt\buy new players\line some coffers.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

ManCity put a suitcase full of cash on the table and the Arsenal board couldn't believe it. "This much for Toure?? WOW!" And they promptly sold off the Ivorian.

Here's what Peter Hill-Wood said about Toure's transfer request in January:



> “I know about it (the transfer request). But we are not going to accept it.” “We are not looking to let any of our players go and he is under contract – and we expect him to honour it.”



Why the drastic change? It all points towards money. 

Expecting players to honour their contract and then selling them off when someone offers loadsamoney. How loyal.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 29, 2009)

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5458540,00.html

Martin O'Neill believes City can win the Premiership this season 

I'm pretty shocked at his statement. Definitely not what I'd expected. Or is O'Neill up to something?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Yeah.According to manure fans their world beater players are gays as soon as they leave



if u are refering to ronaldo...
i was never in that group...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

..was replying to ico.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2009)

@ico: Considering your age, I would look the other way with your choice of words, as kiddos love to brag.


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> @ico: Considering your age, I would look the other way with your choice of words, as kiddos love to brag.


AFAIK, age doesn't matter on TCP/IP. 

I've got no problem you all calling Arsenal as 'arse'.  But then...


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2009)

^I don't do those name calling.


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2009)

Sure, I apologise to Red_devil.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2009)

just watched the greentown vs utd highlights....
the 5th goal by nani for which berba and nani combine is f**king awesome

berba was on fire in this match... hope he can bring some of this form to england..
he's doing well playing as a target man.. with 2 orthodox wingers...& recieving long balls from the centre midfield....
nani & owen were also very good.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2009)

^Which position was Rooney playing? Dont tellme in the wings.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Which position was Rooney playing? Dont tellme in the wings.



from the highlights it looked like he was playing in the centre behind berba 

here's the link to the download 43 mb

*www.mediafire.com/?5ziolyunorn


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ahh, loyalty. If the club sell a player whom they don't consider good anough any more, no questions are asked about them being loyal to the player. But if a player ditches the club to further his ambition, he is disloyal.
> 
> Some people need to realize that loyalty works both ways.



True! As club fans we are way too biased to our clubs.
But it also matters how the player leaves the club. I know plenty of players who have left their clubs and are still respected. If Alonso decides to leave, I am sure he won't be disrespected or considered disloyal. But if a player leaves like Owen or McManaman did, that is bound to piss off the fans.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> *www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5458540,00.html
> 
> Martin O'Neill believes City can win the Premiership this season
> 
> I'm pretty shocked at his statement. Definitely not what I'd expected. Or is O'Neill up to something?



I wonder why he said that too. 
But they look quite good now. If they have a decent PL run particularly a CL spot, next season they'll be as dangerous as CFC of 2003-04. 
The only difference I find them and CFC, is that CFC were good enough to have already qualified for the CL, and as result they attracted foreign players much more successfully. Same case is with Citeh, if they qualify for CL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

Hughes is their weakest link.The later they find this out the better it is for us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I wonder why he said that too.
> But they look quite good now. If they have a decent PL run particularly a CL spot, next season they'll be as dangerous as CFC of 2003-04.
> The only difference I find them and CFC, is that CFC were good enough to have already qualified for the CL, and as result they attracted foreign players much more successfully. Same case is with Citeh, if they qualify for CL.



Okay, let's end this once and for all.



> Chelsea in 6 seasons prior to Abramovich...Prem finishes 4th, 3rd, 5th, 6th, 6th, 4th, 2 x FA Cups, UEFA CWC, UEFA Super Cup, League Cup
> 
> Citeh in 6 seasons prior to Sheikh Mansour...Prem finishes 9th, 16th, 8th, 15th, 14th, 9th errr...that's it.



Too lazy to type it myself, so I'm just quoting from a mail.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I know ze history.
That only makes Chelsea to have a more "glorious" history and that's true.

Nice to see you admitting that history DOES matter.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

^ That was not history. That was just a rebuttal to those who say we only started performing well when we got the Russian money.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh Arsenal have a match tonight at 10:30 against Hannover.Maybe Wenger will say some positive stuff after ze match.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2009)

Surely from a team which were a top-6 and overachieved in cup competitions to become a 2 time PL winner, and consistent CL performer and one among its favourites. money only let them there, that too in a very short duration.
Money was NOT the ONLY factor, but was a major factor it was. If they hadn't had that much amount of money as Roman had, it would have taken 3-5 more years to be the level you lot reached in few months if if you lot would have been a money like an average rich club has and a huge slice of luck.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

[youtube]4tQzD2PgWO8[/youtube]

8)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/07/29/article-1202989-05DE4EEC000005DC-866_468x343.jpg

Something's not right!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

Skysports have reported that Kolo Toure has signed for City.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

Its amazing really,he played in the Arsenal shirt just day before tomorrow.Usually players involved in transfers are excluded from squad.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

Vito Mannone
Thomas Vermaelen
William Gallas
Alex Song
Armand Traore
Denilson 
Emmanuel Eboueeeeee
Andrey Arshavin
Cesc Fabregas 8)
Nicklas Bendtner
Robin Van Persie


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2009)

It's Official
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/kolo-toure-signs-for-manchester-city


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

See what ManCity are trying to do? They are bringing in players from the top-4 and the nearest competitors to the top places.

Chelsea - Bridge, SWP, Ben Haim (thanks for that! )
ManU - Tevez
Arsenal - Adabadoo, Toure
Villa - Barry
Everton - possibly Lescott

They seem to be going about their business in the Bayern Munich way - weaken your competitors to strengthen yourself. 

Why am I so bothered about Citeh? Coz there will be a flood of plastics and noobs everywhere now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

*www.ustream.tv/channel-popup/iraqgoals44 
Fabregas and VP link up to score a fantastic goal


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 29, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And maybe now they can score from set-pieces too.



absolutely spot on! we don't do well on set pieces in general and FKs in particular, though alves has started scoring on Fks lately, but i guess that wont change the fact that he has missed almost 95% of chances..(i always wondered why Xavi wasnt given a chance,he was a better bet than alves) now i think FK's will be given to Ibra.


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2009)

^ Henry is perhaps the best set-piece taker in your squad.  Just not given a chance.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

Vermaelen and Gallas looked great.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 29, 2009)

^^


----------



## abyss88 (Jul 30, 2009)

agreed but alves took every thing last year(i think just because he is a brazilian)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2009)

1-0 win.First half was pretty good


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2009)

Eboue threw his shirt and boots in the crowd and waved goodbye.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 30, 2009)

Bayern crush Milan 4-1 while United beat Boca 2-1 to play in the final against Bayern.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 30, 2009)

Arsene to get Vieira back ? 

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/spor...sene-Wenger-wants-to-sign-Patrick-Vieira.html


> ARSENE WENGER wants Patrick Vieira to make a shock return to Arsenal.
> 
> Vieira, 33, who spent nine years at the club before being sold to Juventus for £13.7million in 2005, is considering an identical offer from Gunners boss Wenger to the one made by bitter North London rivals Spurs.
> 
> Both clubs are ready to give the Inter Milan midfielder a one-year contract with big bonuses.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2009)

Just a rumor spread by Ian Wright on his radio show.I don't think he has still got it in him to play a defensive CM in the PL but I'd love to see him at Arsenal in a bit part role like Scholes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2009)

Still, D&D or Vieira is a no brainer.
*tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:qFGAhHt7cGciyM:*utdblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/eboue.jpg
EBOUE LIKE VIEIRA BUT EBOUE LEAVE SOON


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 30, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ Henry is perhaps the best set-piece taker in your squad.  Just not given a chance.



if he was still that good then he would have been given the chance


----------



## iinfi (Jul 30, 2009)

with the money arsene wenger is likely to get from the departure of key players he is likely to buy a bunch of highly rated players:

1. William Rémy
2. Geoffrey Dernis
3. Mourad Benhamida
4. Mickaël Nelson
5. Grégory Vignal

Wenger told quadi news "We have targeted a bunch of ambitious players who will bring laurels to the club in the years to come!!"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 30, 2009)

Alonso has handed a transfer request.

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5461233,00.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 30, 2009)

Rosicky injured.... again.



> Arsenal midfielder Tomas Rosicky has suffered a minor injury setback after returning from 18 months on the sidelines.



*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5461743,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2009)

*sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/soccer/wires/07/30/2080.ap.soc.arsenal.rosicky.0160/index.html

His last 'minor' injury was 18 months long
We need a 
DM
CB
RB cover
Striker
now a winger


----------



## red_devil (Jul 30, 2009)

^  

How much are arsenal selling Eboue for?

PS: 

had completely no other work to do so I have created a stupid fantasy league. Join in if you want to 

join here : *fantasy.premierleague.com

code to join : 640713-139039


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2009)

Around 7m


			
				Skysports said:
			
		

> Arsenal have refused to comment on the reports about Vieira, who is keen to leave Inter Milan.


 This story has something to it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 30, 2009)

Goodbye Xabi.


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2009)

Would love to see Viera back.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 30, 2009)

Arsene Wenger said:
			
		

> But first to business! This Vieira, extremely exciting player. Is he John Jensen quality though? This is a big gamble. I must discuss with my assistant. I reach for the carphone.
> 
> "Ricey," I say. "It's the boss. I'm just coming into Highbury now."
> 
> ...


----------



## Aspire (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 30, 2009)

This is pure pwnage


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2009)

Eduardo connected.
Eduardo entered the game.
<Aspire> liverfool???????
<Bullet500> nope...why will he come to play under the name of Eduardo?
<Aspire> may be he acts like he is a liverpool fan but he is not.



No offence to Anurag. 

Aspire's reasoning was the most idiotic.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2009)

Hleb returns to Stuttgart on loan. Good move as he will get a chance to play all over again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2009)

Agreed.Finally a good move for Hleb,he played some of his best football there.
Come on Wenger hijack the Alonso deal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2009)

Roiscky on his official site has said that he is not injured,he expects to play on the weekend.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2009)

^Madrid is a greater lure than Arsenal for Alonso.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2009)

Arsenal target Matuidi AND Vieira to mentor him.
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jul/30/arsenal-patrick-vieira-arsene-wenger


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 31, 2009)

Is it true? Utd are again trying to sign Ribery..., But SAF has himself indicated that he is done with new signings this transfer season.

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2564761/Utd-line-up-35m-bid-for-Ribery.html

* MANCHESTER UNITED are set to launch a ú35million bid for Franck Ribery. *

 But the Premier League champions will wait two weeks before weighing in so  that a clause in Ribery's Bayern Munich contract is active. 

 The French winger is due a loyalty bonus on August 14, after which he is  expected to request a transfer. 

Bayern have fended off interest from Real Madrid whose arrogance and lack of  respect infuriated the German giants. 

But Ribery has indicated he would be willing to move to Old Trafford and wants  to quit Germany.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 31, 2009)

ico said:


> Eduardo connected.
> Eduardo entered the game.
> <Aspire> liverfool???????
> <Bullet500> nope...why will he come to play under the name of Eduardo?
> ...



   
At CC?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 31, 2009)

digitized said:


> Is it true? Utd are again trying to sign Ribery..., But SAF has himself indicated that he is done with new signings this transfer season.
> 
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2564761/Utd-line-up-35m-bid-for-Ribery.html
> 
> ...



unlikely


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 31, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Come on Wenger hijack the Alonso deal


Dream On. 
Alonso has no reason to move to Arsenal. Will Fabregas move to Anfield? Nope. He will be a Real Madrid player now, I guess. 

I hope we get the duo of Sneijder and van der vaart.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2009)

Sir Bobby Robson is no more


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2009)

He was ready to come last season.Too bad we couldn't cough up 2 million extra.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2009)

digitized said:


> Is it true? Utd are again trying to sign Ribery..., But SAF has himself indicated that he is done with new signings this transfer season.


You believed that?He will never say that United are desperate for Ribery and see his price shoot up.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 31, 2009)

When is the transfer deadline anyway . .


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2009)

^Aug 31st.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2009)

RIP Sir Bobby Robson...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2009)

*www.timesonline.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00595/RobsonMor_2_385_595951g.jpg

Sir Bobby Robson with Mourinho during their time at Barca.

Check out the gallery here:

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/gallery/2008/nov/06/sir-bobby-robson-career-gallery


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2009)

*MUTU LOSES APPEAL AGAINST CHELSEA FINE*



> Former Chelsea striker Adrian Mutu has lost his appeal against FIFA's ruling that he must pay the English club 17 million euros in damages for breach of contract.
> 
> Mutu, who cost the Blues £15m in 2003, was sacked a year later after he tested positive for cocaine, and was given a seven-month worldwide football ban.



Our transfer kitty just got bigger!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 31, 2009)

Rest in peace Sir Bobby.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Sir Bobby Robson 

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2009/7/31/1249038030296/Bobby-Robson-Charity-Matc-007.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2009)

> Chelsea have so far declined to comment. But although today's award is a significant victory for the Stamford Bridge club, they have already written off the £14.6m. Anyone expecting an instant windfall for Carlo Ancelotti's summer transfer budget would be mistaken.



Apaprently no change in the transfer budget.

Read this article about Sir Bobby Robson:

*Sir Bobby Is Proof That Good Guys Can Win*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2009)

MArk Hughes rings John Terry in last desperate attempt to sign him:

[youtube]Nm3ILfP07jM[/youtube]


----------



## iinfi (Aug 1, 2009)

@klaw .. this is an all time preseason hit ... 

btw ... i think we sud sign Wesley Sneijder .... wat say ... i m still clueless why ballack n deco are in the squad ....


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2009)

^ I think Chelsea should sign you to keep Ballack and Deco out of the first team.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

From Arsenal.com


> “Gael Clichy and Tomas Rosicky will play but Abou Diaby will not be available,” said Arsène Wenger at his pre-tournament press conference on Friday. “He should play at Valencia because he has a little knee problem.
> 
> “Theo Walcott and Kieran Gibbs are not available because they have only had four days of training.



Wenger on Vieira links


> "I speak to Patrick,” he said. “I speak to many players who have been here because I keep good connections with them.
> 
> "He has gone through a difficult period in the last season and I am aware that he wants to come here.
> 
> ...



Wenger on Chamakh rumors.


> Arsène Wenger has remained tight-lipped amid rumours he has lodged a bid for striker Marouane Chamakh.
> 
> This morning, the Bordeaux president Jean-Louis Triaud was quoted as saying the Arsenal manager had contacted him and made an offer but, at the pre-Emirates Cup press conference, Wenger was not forthcoming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/7637/smallbvu.jpg
*img269.imageshack.us/img269/2962/nickyarshavinlol.gif


----------



## Rahim (Aug 1, 2009)

Gabriel Heinze has joined Lyon.

Quote from Vidic's Baby


> Rio Ferdinand is confident Manchester United can cope without the contributions of Cristiano Ronaldo and Carlos Tevez this season.


He must be praying that United don't sell his Daddy Vidic as he might get pawned in every match


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 1, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> MArk Hughes rings John Terry in last desperate attempt to sign him:
> 
> [youtube]Nm3ILfP07jM[/youtube]



Brilliant! 

Wasn't that Frank Lampard's (ex?)wife actually IIRC...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 1, 2009)

^ Yup! She wanted John to sing her a song!


----------



## iinfi (Aug 1, 2009)

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/2487/scan0001hdy.th.jpg


click on the thumbnail and click on  FULL SIZE

a must read article ... still LOLling.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

Rosicky on fire,scored with a fantastic finish but wrongly given offside.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

good stream *freedocast.com/forms/PopOut.aspx?sc=5307428A31CE2139109A
EBOUE playing 


> Vito Mannone
> Bacary Sagna
> William Gallas
> Johan Djourou
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

Rosicky is a class above the rest of our midfield


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 1, 2009)

Reading 2-2 Chelsea! 

2 goals scored by Chelsea in the final few minutes to earn a draw.


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2009)

Chelsea pwnt by Reading...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 1, 2009)

^ You zid not watch ze match. 

Go watch some Arse-whipping by Aguero & Atletico.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha Rosciky and co. are pissing all over Atletico. 
HT 0-0,fun match.


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2009)

Even Eboue looked like scoring...8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

Eb-way given a free role by Wenger


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

Wilshere,Merida and Clichy on for Ebway Rozza and Traore.
Wilshere has been incredible so far.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 1, 2009)

Any games later tonight?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

Fab Shava and Eduardo on.


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2009)

Arshavin!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

Shavvvvvvvva


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

**** noob defense


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2009)

Arshavin!!!!!!!!!!!

8) great goal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

OMG ARSHAVIN PWNED THEM HARD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

Put into the net with a sliding effort from the narrowest of angles.Brilliant.
2-1 FT


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

Wilshere=The best player on the pitch today.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

Arseblogger says that Senderos has been sold to Everton.
*www.oleole.com/blogs/arseblog

Great,now sell Ebway too so that Mr. Potatohead may get closer to the first team


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2009)

^ hmm...I'll wait for the official announcement.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2009)

Ya,me too.He was sitting in the players' stands during the match.


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ You zid not watch ze match.


oh!  I heard that one of ze 'Chelsea' goals was a fluke own-goal by some Reading defender. 

Accept, Reading played better.


----------



## abyss88 (Aug 2, 2009)

barca beat la galaxy 2-1


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)

South China 2-0 Spuds....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Bottomham
Time for some pre season silverware


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2009)

Arsenal 2-0 up in 10 mins.
Wilshere and Eduardo,beautiful stuff
*www.iraqgoals.net/game1262.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2009)

Some of the play by Wilshere and Arshavin is out of this world 
Adebayor should watch Eduardo's finishing and movement.

Set piece defending is still sh1te though


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2009)

Wilshere is our Messi.He deserves first team action on this form.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2009)

Wilshere and Shava back on pitch in 2nd half.W00T


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2009)

Watt,Ramsey and Wilshere combine to give Jack his 2nd.Pro finishing by the kid
ROZZZZZZZZZZZZA on


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)

Wilshere ftw.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2009)

3-0.FT.Wilshere MOTM.
Ha we make silverware for us ourselves.


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)

This year Eduardo will prove himself, I reckon.

Edit: hmm, our league fixtures are the toughest....+ the UCL qualifier.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2009)

Its agonising how good this team can be with just 2 more additions.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2009)

Eboue posing for pictures with Emirates air hostesses while the rest celebrate


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)

Eboue is a legend. 8)


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2009)

oh btw, watched the highlights of Mexico 5-0 USA.

Carlos Vela came off the bench in the second half and completely turned the match from 0-0, to 5-0 in favour of Mexico.

Another great thing is that he completely overshadowed that Spud, dos Santos who was good too IMO.  But, Vela was the MOM.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 3, 2009)

Today's transfer news


			
				Skysports.com said:
			
		

> 11.13  Liverpool have confirmed they are in talks with Real Madrid over the proposed transfer of Xabi Alonso, with the Spain international welcoming the discussions over his future.
> 8.23 Skysports.com understands that Arsenal and Sunderland target Marouane Chamakh is in London.


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2009)

^ Good atleast Wenger is signing someone. Atleast he'll be better than the likes of Berbatov, Manucho and provide squad depth.


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2009)

oh yea, I also forgot that he is also better than Diaby. 

+1 for Chamakh for 7m pounds


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 3, 2009)

I have to agree that Arsenal has got a huge pool of talent. All Wenger needs to is add depth and defence (with the 40-50m booty he has now) and I'm sure that Arsenal will do well.

Meanwhile, playing Reading proved what being extremely casual can do 
Ancelotti needs to wake up from the daze of defeating lacklustre Italian teams and do something about the players attitude/temperament on the pitch, especially against teams like Reading, Burnley, etc. 

Otherwise, the jitters I had about us signing him might turn out to be true


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2009)

hmm even I doubt Ancelotti doing well in England. The game is very different in England.

When is Joe Cole coming back?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 3, 2009)

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/aug_09/gun__1249292841_01.jpg
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x304/aug_09/gun__1249293571_12.jpg?ic=fbd979T


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 3, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJmmdfAakgw
at 1:00 WTF is Eboue doing on the right


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 3, 2009)

ico said:


> hmm even I doubt Ancelotti doing well in England. The game is very different in England.
> 
> When is Joe Cole coming back?


He should feature in this weekend's Community Shield final.

Speaking of Joe Cole, Don't let Joe Cole go to waste
I hope Ancelotti and Capello read this.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 3, 2009)

What a CRAP performance by the Reds.  Seriously this sucks. 

I hope Xabi's transfer saga is quickly over. If he wants to move to Real Madrid, he should quickly move so.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 3, 2009)

Chelsea have issued a statement regarding Joe Cole's transfer to Spuds:

“Contrary to media reports Chelsea is not, and will not be, considering any offers for Joe Cole.  Our sole focus, as is Joe’s, is to complete his rehab and get him fit as soon as possible so that he can play a major part in the new season.”

I can't wait to watch him back in action.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 4, 2009)

Arsenal are apparently in talks with Kalou.

I wasn't a big fan of him anyway, though this is "goal.com" garbage, if he does leave, I dont have anything demeaning to say to him.


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2009)

Kalou is younger and better than Chamakh and would develop better under Arsenal compared to Chelsea.

Kalou has been linked to us every transfer window since last year.


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> What a CRAP performance by the Reds.  Seriously this sucks.


Espanyol isn't a team you lot should be losing 3-0 with your all big daddies playing.


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2009)

Jack Wilshere: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFvWPFFGlGI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 4, 2009)

What happened to the Arsenal first team?

*www.sport.es/vivo/recursos/fotos/foto_380/foto_380266_CAS.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2009)

WTF?Kalou?lol I'd rather have us sign Craig Bellamy.
1.I hate us buying 2nd rate players from our rivals.
2.Kalou goes to ACN.Chamakh's Morocco don't seem likely to qualify for that.
3.He is a CFC player 
This money would be better spent at a DM.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2009)

I like how Wenger is working on Chamakh deal.First we table a very low bid of 5m when the quoted price was around 12m,then Wenger spreads the rumors about Kalou and issues an ultimatum to Bordeaux.
They are under pressure to sell,Chamakh can sign a pre-contract for free in January.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 4, 2009)

who'd the gooners prefer? Chamakh or Kalou?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2009)

DM


----------



## red_devil (Aug 4, 2009)

^ you're not gonna get that i suppose.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2009)

Who knows?End of the transfer window is Wenger's favorite time to get cut price signings.I believe there is another CB coming too.Senderos' deal to Everton is more or less done.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 4, 2009)

Barcelona Target Manchester United Centre-Back Jonny Evans

its in the daily mail..... 

*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...get-manchester-united-centre-back-jonny-evans


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 4, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Who knows?End of the transfer window is Wenger's favorite time to get cut price signings.I believe there is another CB coming too.Senderos' deal to Everton is more or less done.



just hope u get a DM... but i think song can step up...

good for you that senderos is sold...was a liability


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 5, 2009)

Alonso looks set to leave for Real Madrid

I just hope the transfer is done as quickly as possible and we quickly sign a replacement. Sneijder and van der vaart please. 

Judging by pre-season, we look Awful, tired, and poor defensively. I hope this doesn't turn like _that_ season. 

P.S. This thread misses Kl@w. Nobody posts much news now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2009)

W00t,Liverpool have sold their best player of 08-09 too.
GET THAT DMMM AND WIN THE TITLE!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 5, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Alonso looks set to leave for Real Madrid
> 
> I just hope the transfer is done as quickly as possible and we quickly sign a replacement. Sneijder and van der vaart please.
> 
> ...


There is no news to post imo of lately.
Alonso being sold to Madrid!!!!!! SO who can replace him? Lucas?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2009)

liverpool will have to change tactics now....
maybe gerrard back as CAM..whatever they do... alonso leaving is not going to be good for them.. and there pre season is looking even worse esp. defense


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2009)

Manchester United Lose Edwin Van der Sar For Eight Weeks

According to a report in The Sun... it says so .. so i'm waiting for it to be confirmed officially...
anyway... foster here's your chance ... show them who's englands best..


*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...ester-united-lose-edwin-van-der-sar-for-eight


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2009)

ok its officially confirmed

Edwin misses season's start

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={B4CEE8FA-9A47-47BC-B069-3F7A2F35DB70}&newsid=6637325


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> There is no news to post imo of lately.
> Alonso being sold to Madrid!!!!!! SO who can replace him? Lucas?



Few solutions come to my mind. 
(1) Push Gerrard back to CM, and move Benayoun behind Torres.
(2) Directly Replace Alonso with Lucas. The lad's got talent but lacks experience. I am also not sure of his ability to play as deep vying playmaker. He is more of a box-to-box kind of midfielder.
(3) Change formation to a classic Ajax 4-3-3, with Gerrard and Lucas running the strings in the midfield and Babel, Torres, and Kuyt as the forward line.
(4) Push Gerrard to CM and sign a quality striker to partner Fernando Torres in a 4-4-2 formation.
(5) Sign Sneijer and van der vaart. 


```
Casillas

Ramos     Pepe      Albiol      Arbeloa


            Diarra     Alonso

  Ronaldo         Kaka         Robben

                 Benzema
```
They look good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2009)

^^On paper.Defense still looks sh1te though.
I heard somewhere that Lucas is going too.
Liverpool are rumored to get Aquilani for 20m if Alonso leaves.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2009)

Some weird photos coming out of Arsenal.com nowadays 
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x348/aug_09/gun__1249402540_02.jpg?ic=7ee2edT


----------



## Rahim (Aug 5, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Few solutions come to my mind.
> (1) Push Gerrard back to CM, and move Benayoun behind Torres.
> (2) Directly Replace Alonso with Lucas. The lad's got talent but lacks experience. I am also not sure of his ability to play as deep vying playmaker. He is more of a box-to-box kind of midfielder.
> (3) Change formation to a classic Ajax 4-3-3, with Gerrard and Lucas running the strings in the midfield and Babel, Torres, and Kuyt as the forward line.
> ...


You cannot expect BEnayoun to have THAT imapact as Gerrard & Torres have.
BTW you forgot the 'irreplacable' RaHul in that formation


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 5, 2009)

Talk about rubbing it in. According to a report in the Sun, SAF has dismissed Pool as title contenders saying only CFC will challenge him this season.

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/spor...ited/2571920/Fergie-writes-off-Liverpool.html


----------



## iinfi (Aug 5, 2009)

was this posted here b4?
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammed_Salim_(footballer)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 5, 2009)

I hope he is forced to EAT THE WORDS that he utters from the filthy mouth of his  BLOODY FUNGUSON
ManUre would struggle without Ronaldo and Tevez no matter what. Even Man Citeh would finish ahead of them if they are decently managed.


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2009)

*Official:	Liverpool Football Club have reached agreement for the sale of Xabi Alonso to Real Madrid, subject only to a medical. * 

Source: *www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/drilldown/N165303090804-1808.htm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2009)

w00t,now someone please take away Mascherano too


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I hope he is forced to EAT THE WORDS


thats what you can always do. i.e. Hope
hope that this is liverpool's "year"
hope that gerard and torres dont get injured.
Hope that rafa doesn't 'rotate'
hope that hicks and gillet find enough money to keep pool(puddle) afloat
Hope that you adequately replace alonso.
Dude hope is all that you have cause none of it is gonna happen.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 5, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> w00t,now someone please take away Mascherano too



Be Happy. Barca would most probably take him away 

Best thing to happen is for Arsenal to play in the EPL alone. This way they certainly will win the title.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2009)

skysports.com said:
			
		

> 16.58  Liverpool have agreed a fee with Roma for midfielder Alberto Aquilani. The deal is reported to be worth in the region of £20million.


Possibly the best realistic replacement Rafa could have got,still a huge step down from Alonso.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 5, 2009)

Liverpool Agree Fee With Roma For Alberto Aquilani

*www.goal.com/en-india/news/2176/se...s-official-liverpool-agree-fee-with-roma-for-

Almost Done and dusted. Medical now plz.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 5, 2009)

Aquilani a good player but he is injured most of the time so the most important thing will be whether he starts enough no. Of games


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 6, 2009)

According to Ian Wright's show-Talksh1te,Rosicky is out injured for 6 weeks.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 6, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Aquilani a good player but he is injured most of the time so the most important thing will be whether he starts enough no. Of games



Yeah True. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 6, 2009)

are pool gonna lose out on Macherano as well?

It'll be an interesting season this. Arsenal, Pool and United have lost their more influential players and Chelsea are the only team that have kept their flock together.


anyways,

United won 2-0 against Valencia 

TheSUN too has confirmed that Rosicky is out for 6 weeks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 6, 2009)

red_devil said:


> are pool gonna lose out on Macherano as well?
> 
> It'll be an interesting season this. Arsenal, Pool and United have lost their more influential players and Chelsea are the only team that have kept their flock together.
> 
> ...


Arsenal have not lost any influential players,at least not comparable to those of United and Pool.What we have lost is squad depth.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh and Mancity got pwned again
Rangers 3 Man City 2
 We beat rangers 3-0 just this Sunday.


			
				Thesun said:
			
		

> Adebayor dragged a shot wide before City winger Martin Petrov showed the ex-Arsenal ace how to finish six minutes after the break.


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2009)

red_devil said:


> It'll be an interesting season this. *Arsenal,* Pool and United have lost their more influential players


oh! I think we got rid of Adebayor's bad influence. 

Secondly, we've got a better striker returning - Eduardo + an experienced midfielder Rosicky returning.

I think we are slightly stronger than we were last season. 

DM + CB is still required.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 6, 2009)

Drogba has signed a new 2 year contract


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 6, 2009)

@ico:
Surely Toure will NOT be missed eh?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 6, 2009)

Vermaelen definitely looks a step up from Toure IMO.

On the positive side-Wenger has devised a new 4-3-3 formation for this year which has brought about the return of beautiful football with an end product.But the problem is

1.I don't really count on RVP and Eduardo to stay fit for the whole season,let alone Rosicky.Gallas has got atleast 1 long term injury per season since 2006,so we are short at the back.2 injuries and you have Silvest playing there.

2.We are desperately short in midfield.We have only n00bs(D&D) and teenagers to partner Cesc.

It is VITAL that we add a DM and a CB atleast.Chamakh will be a bonus.


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> @ico:
> Surely Toure will NOT be missed eh?


If we consider sentiments, YES.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> Drogba has signed a new 2 year contract



oh no!! 2 more years??

wat abt deco n ballack ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2009)

Wenger has confirmed Rosicky's injury on Sky sports.6 weeks out as Ian Wright said.


----------



## Krow (Aug 7, 2009)

Arsenal and a couple of other teams along with Aston Villa are rumoured to be targetting Miguel Veloso (Sporting Lisbon) acc. to Goal.com. What kinda player is he?

Tittenham Hotduds close 2 signing Bassong! Wanted Wenga to sign him! Hope we get Hengelaand or some awesome tall CB who plays all PL + CL games.

*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_5475675,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2009)

Veloso is like Kalou and Obafemi Martins,we'll be linked to him till he retires
He is a DM with a fair bit of creativity.
His name was pretty big 2 years ago but now somewhat faded away.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 7, 2009)

looks like Wenger has disposed of his Chamakh interests as told to Goal. We need the line up to fire this year. Arshavin is the key to our success IMO.


----------



## abyss88 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Caceres goes to Juventus on loan*

FC Barcelona and Juventus have reached a deal for the one-season loan of Martín Caceres. The Italian club will have an option to buy the defender for €11 million plus €1 million based on objectives achieved.
  WTF 11 mn euros for him!!! thats 10 more than he is actually worth!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2009)

Arsenal vs. Celtic in the CL playoff.Away leg first.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 7, 2009)

AC Milan sign Huntelaar from Real Madrid.

*sports.rediff.com/report/2009/aug/...iker-klaas-jan-huntelaar-from-real-madrid.htm

*www.acmilan.com/NewsDetail.aspx?idNews=88575


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 7, 2009)

The hunter will succeed at milan. Dont know why madrid didn't trust him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2009)

We will beat Celtic with a 3 goal margin even with D&D,I wish we were allowed to bet some money.


----------



## Krow (Aug 8, 2009)

^ Not too sure about that. At least not away from home. @ Emirates, its possible. Wenga, where is our experienced squad depth. Can't afford to have talented noobs as a backup for every player!


----------



## red_devil (Aug 8, 2009)

another gooner on the forum! 

we have Chelsea, United and Arsenal fans here but only one consistent Pool_fan { You will never walk alone... Irony!}


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2009)

^ but I think ManUre fans are dumb. They keep on flaming each other with their middle fingers.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 8, 2009)

^ yeah just like some idiot gooners who only say "niaa" and go hide behind their mum's veil.


----------



## Krow (Aug 8, 2009)

@* ico *

Pool fans are rare (since 1989). 

I'm a gunner(fan) since one season prior to our best champions league campaign. One thing that's caught my eye constantly is lack of squad depth. 

Two seasons ago i think, v wer ahead of the pack mid-season and then a flurry of draws and losses arnd Jan and we finishd 3rd @ 83pts (ManU 87, Chel 85)! Last season, v wer abt to be pushd out of 4th place due to lack of Fabregas by Villa, bt he returned and the best signing of the past 5 years (Arshavin) SOS. Now agn, an exodus has taken place, bt where are the replacements? The squad is good till december. After that i'm sure v'll have a spate of problems unless we have some experience(not Silvestre). Wenga! Wht r u thinking??? I'm thinking of collecting chanda for Arsenal debt-killer fund. 

No wonder I'm still addicted to FIFA 1999 (Viera, Parlour, Petit, Seaman, Bergkamp, etc).


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ yeah just like some idiot gooners who only say "niaa" and go hide behind their mum's veil.


"niaaaaaa" I'm pretty sure many Chelsea and Liverpool_fan(s) also believe in niaaaaa. 

But the thing is, ManUre fans have no unity. One ManUre fan wants the other to take his middle finger in his mouth-sized butt and then start smelling it.  I think this is even more idiotic than even "niaaaaaaa". 



Techalomaniac said:


> @* ico *


Read this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1128069&postcount=9114 It's a masterpiece.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 8, 2009)

^ lol cant believe you've pretty much mugged up whatever i'd said in that post [or did u bookmark it?  ]

if you'd mugged up this much for your school shite, you would've atleast passed your exams


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2009)

^ seriously...I did bookmark it.  I'm sure if you'll try reading it again, you'll also laugh like hell (on your idiocy).


----------



## red_devil (Aug 8, 2009)

^ yeah well i'm an idiot to you, you seem no different to me 


//btw, doesn't any mod read this thread? No one has locked this on for going "off topic"


----------



## Krow (Aug 8, 2009)

ico said:


> Read this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1128069&postcount=9114 It's a masterpiece.



Read it long long ago. Fell of my chair even then.  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


red_devil said:


> ^ yeah well i'm an idiot to you, you seem no different to me
> 
> 
> //btw, doesn't any mod read this thread? No one has locked this on for going "off topic"



Touch wood.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 8, 2009)

ico said:


> Read this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1128069&postcount=9114 It's a masterpiece.


red_devil must consider a career in literature


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> red_devil must consider a career in literature



  

@Red_devil:
Your post is the "Vaibhavtek" of Football Channel.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2009)

^^
Wenger is now looking to buy in the last 5 days of the window,after assuring us that the signings will come before the pre season
Last minute deals can be devastating if they collapse as you don't have the time to look for other options.Then we have a hectic end to the month with United just 3 days after the CL.We can do with some reinforcements in the coming week.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote from Fergie





> "He will be used as a central striker this season


That means Berbatov will play in the hole


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It means rooney will play in the hole. Berbatov will play as target man.Watched in the pre season.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 8, 2009)

Pre-season disaster

i can tolerate drogba for even 10 more seasons .... definitely not deco and ballack ....
wonder what i sud do .... hmmm 

plz fill in replies in THIS (*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119327) thread .... i need to buy it pretty soon to escape from deco ... 

the moment Deco is in the starting 11 i will jump on my bike and escape .... PHEW !!! save me going crazy ....


----------



## Rahim (Aug 8, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> It means rooney will play in the hole. Berbatov will play as target man.Watched in the pre season.


Really?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2009)

Fifa 10 cover
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/24/FIFA_10_Cover.jpg
Yay fio is there with Shrek and some CFC guy.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 8, 2009)

^^
That's Lampard  (ie if my specs have still been faithful  )

@infii

How is not buying any more players a bad thing? 

Carvalho has been a loyal player for Chelsea all these years, just fell out of favour as Scolari preferred Alex over him throughout his tenure. He'll be back to his best, I'm sure, now that he is fit (AFAIK)

About Deco, I believe he was brought to kiss Scolari's arse, and at 8m, is quite a handy bargain for what he is capable of. 

And if you think that old players are a burden to the squad, let me remind you that Lampard will be 31 this year, Terry (I think ) will be 30 this year, and a certain great, great Italian player graced us with his presence till near retirement. 

So I guess not buying new players wont be too bad after all


----------



## iinfi (Aug 9, 2009)

@ thewisecrab   
abe paagal .... my rant is only abt deco and ballack .... no one else ... little abt drogs .. but not that much


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 9, 2009)

^^
abe paagal, maine kidhar Drogba ke baare mein likhe?


----------



## iinfi (Aug 9, 2009)

:d peace ... ok 
do you have ancelotti's mobile no?? 
landline will also do...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

Lineup against Valencia

Manuel Almunia
Emmanuel EBOUE
William Gallas
Johan Djourou
Gael Clichy
Alex Song
Abou Diaby 
Andrey Arshavin
Cesc Fabregas
Nicklas Bendtner
Robin Van Persie

----------------------

Mikael bighead Silvestre
Lukasz Fabianski
Bacary Sagna
Kieran Gibbs
Armand Traore
Fran Merida
Jack Wilshere
Aaron Ramsey
Eduardo
Theo Walcott


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

*www.ustream.tv/channel-popup/badtv-net


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol Silvest vs. David VIlla


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

I want our arses to be kicked so that Wenger goes out and buy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

Silvest gave away a horrible pen which Fabianski saved.
edit:It was a dive by the Valencia twat
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Our arses were kicked well enough last season


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

[02:38]	<ico666>	ok if fabianski saves this
[02:39]	<ico666>	we willl win ze league
[02:39]	<ico666>	.omfg
[02:39]	<ico666>	he saved
[02:39]	<ico666>	he saved
[02:39]	<ico666>	he saved
[02:39]	<ico666>	he saved
[02:39]	<ico666>	he saved
[02:39]	<ico666>	he saved
[02:39]	<ico666>	he saved
[02:39]	<ico666>	he saved
[02:39]	<ico666>	he saved
[02:39]	*ArTiFiCiAlIdIoT*	Warning: You've triggered text repeating protection, stop repeating.
[02:39]	=-=	YOU (ico666) have been booted from #digit by ArTiFiCiAlIdIoT (Text repeating detected. (3 repeats in 4.641 secs) :: [Sun Aug 9 02:46:21 2009] - Banned 0 minutes ·159·)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Damn 1-0 it was coming


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

yay!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

But its essentially our reserve team getting pwned.I bet Wenger will come out and praise the character and mental belief.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
2-0.Silvest raped by Villa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

"It was raining hard and ze pitch was awful,I believe we lacked a little bit of sharpness but showed good character.I am looking at some opportunities but we are not close to signing anybody" interview coming up.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2009)

Espanyol Captain Daniel Jarque Dies Of Heart Failure

*www.goal.com/en/news/12/spain/2009...l-captain-daniel-jarque-dies-of-heart-failure

WTF! 

Rest In Piece


----------



## Rahim (Aug 9, 2009)

> I want our arses to be kicked so that Wenger goes out and buy


ico: You are getting so desperate with Wenger that you *actually* want your team's rear to be kicked really, really hard, to get some of your 'common sense' into him.
Talk about supporting!!!!!!!  But then again, knowing you, everything is fine with the gunners.
Gunners have become disillusioned with Wenger's lack of signings, that they are making a light moment out of this. But hey!!!!! ico reminded me last night that they *really don't give a damn about trophies*  All they want is sexy football.  kitne badiya vichaar hain aapke 


@Death of Jargue: Its a very sad news  Why don't politicians die of heart failure?


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ico: You are getting so desperate with Wenger that you *actually* want your team's rear to be kicked really, really hard, to get some of your 'common sense' into him.


It's only pre-season. ;/



a_rahim said:


> Talk about supporting!!!!!!!


 hmm, wasn't it Red_devil who put a big question mark on your support for Man Utd? 



a_rahim said:


> iBut then again, knowing you, everything is fine with the gunners.
> Gunners have become disillusioned with Wenger's lack of signings, that they are making a light moment out of this.


Wasn't it you who was frustrated with Fergie someitme ago? Without the Diva_diver, we are a better side than you lot. 



a_rahim said:


> iBut hey!!!!! ico reminded me last night that they *really don't give a damn about trophies*  All they want is sexy football.  kitne badiya vichaar hain aapke


Interpret what I said in your own way like a typical Mancker. 

If I say that I can have 3-4 more years without any trophy to repay our debt and then we start winning things again, the great Utd fan Rahim has a problem.  He interprets it as, "You are happy without winning trohies and don't give a damn about trophies." Rahim: I could clearly get an idea yesterday, how much you'll support your team if they are NOT winning anything.


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

If you ARE actually writing a reply to me, then I'll be more than happy to ignore it as I have more work to do instead of replying to your *"own interpretations"* and again & again clarify my statements.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 9, 2009)

ico said:


> It's only pre-season. ;/


So you want your team to be kicked in pre-season  So if i interpret your 8-layered sentence, you support Arsenal only in season-proper?




> hmm, wasn't it Red_devil who put a big question mark on your support for Man Utd?


apni baat karo na!!!!! What would other ardent arsenal fan say when he/she reads that you want the team to be mauled.  If i agree with you abou supporting, arent we on the same boat then?
kyun red_devil ne tujhe apna PA rakh liya hai.  How much salary does he pay you btw?
Its time you stop clutching to that joke.



> Wasn't it you who was frustrated with Fergie someitme ago? Without the Diva_diver, we are a better side than you lot.


I was angry at his portrayal of Valencia as Cristiano's replacement. A person who has even a tidy bit of sense would laugh at that proposition. Heck, at least he will give a glib smile   What about Owen? I am only concerned about his fitness, thats all.



> Interpret what I said in your own way like a typical Mancker.


One things for sure, ico writes in such a cryptic way, its hard to understand what he actually meant. Reading his post and his reply to my reply, its like eating 8-layered  paranthas 



> If I say that I can have 3-4 more years without any trophy to repay our debt and then we start winning things again, the great Utd fan Rahim has a problem.  He interprets it as, "You are happy without winning trohies and don't give a damn about trophies." Rahim: I could clearly get an idea yesterday, how much you'll support your team if they are NOT winning anything.


Are you serious?
Hoping for one team to be kicked is not a bad thing after all for ico and gunners in general. Apni frustration doosron par utarte hain.
So another 4 years? So what were you doing(i mean your club) in the last 4 years?

red_devil says quite correctly about hiding in momma's veil all the time.


PS: I have to confess, i read my reply and thought how childish i have become  ico has robbed me of my maturity  and made me a kid all over again just like arsene's kid brigade 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> If you ARE actually writing a reply to me, then I'll be more than happy to ignore it as I have more work to do instead of replying to your *"own interpretations"* and again & again clarify my statements.



why? red_devil has given you a new assignment?


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

vBulletin said:
			
		

> This message is hidden because a_rahim is on your ignore list.



I realize, the more I reply, I'm wasting my own time.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 9, 2009)

^Read it boy, its not crypted


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

The thing is I've got more work to do than replying your silly posts again and again. Seriously. Joomla is eating my head and I am not 'used-to' with Wordpress


----------



## Rahim (Aug 9, 2009)

so should i check after 3-4 years? You would be free by then? and one more thing, who knows might start winning some trophies.


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> But its essentially our reserve team getting pwned.I bet Wenger will come out and praise the character and mental belief.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> 2-0.Silvest raped by Villa



Exactly my emotions! If we are gonna win anything, we need to have 2 SQUADS and not just one! Also, we need more players who can stand the whole season injury-free! I am tired of Wengas disillusion that his kids will come of age! Only some experienced mentors in the squad will nurture all the young talent. Else, we are gonna b pwned ovr and ovr in the coming season. This is why every squad must at least a couple of great 30+ players ()not Mancker spies like Silvestre!)! Wenga- pls hear our voices! Viera, plz return!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

On a positive note Alex Song did quite well at the DM position.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2009)

red_devil's (a.k.a. Vaibhavtek) soooo famous that he is now teh topic of discussion here. 
Lack of Footie seems to have bored people here so much it seems. 

red_devil FTW!!!


----------



## red_devil (Aug 9, 2009)

My EUREKA MOMENT :

Pool Fans can't stop living in the past. They love talking about their history and some post that was made on this forum ages ago [hope you kids here get the drift ]

---------------------------------------


Besides, I don't understand what the people on this forum here mean by supporting their club. 

Does it (according to you guys) mean that you will stand by whatever your club's manager does?

Does it also mean that there can be no constructive criticism?

Does it also mean that you will have to agree with someone else who supports your club on all matters regarding your club?


You kids on this forum have no common sense. Just 'cos Rahim and I didn't/don't agree on certain aspects regarding the club doesn't mean either of us has any less respect/love for the club.

Sheesh! you kids on this thread and that mod/admin who just loves to lock/delete threads are taking this forum down the drain.
-------------------------------------------------
@pool fan --


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Hear! Hear!   

And I didn't know Manckers disagree by telling each other to put the middle fingers in their *bleep*. 

Good Job Manckers.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 9, 2009)

^ pool fans...sigh! what else could one expect


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> You kids on this forum have no common sense. Just 'cos Rahim and I didn't/don't agree on certain aspects regarding the club doesn't mean either of us has any less respect/love for the club.
> 
> Sheesh! you kids on this thread and that mod/admin who just loves to lock/delete threads are taking this forum down the drain.


heh! typical Mancker again...

Just because I support my club in a different way than Rahim, that doens't mean that I don't support my club (like Rahim says). Tell this to Rahim.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2009)

*red_vaibhavtek_devil*

  

You lack that class you had against your peers compared to against rival fans it seems.


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And I didn't know Manckers disagree by telling each other to put the middle fingers in their *bleep*.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Sheesh! you kids on this thread and that mod/admin who just loves to lock/delete threads are taking this forum down the drain.
> -------------------------------------------------


Heh it went that way a long time ago.
I can't find any post match quotes from Wenger.


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Does it also mean that there can be no constructive criticism?


Constructive criticism? Sure, I'm in favour of that and kept saying the same thing to Rahim again and again yesterday. 

But the thing is, the moment I say something constructively against the Manckers and even Arsenal, Rahim acts like a typical  ManUre fan and interprets my posts in the way he wants.....

If I criticize Wenger/Arsenal, he has a problem. If I praise Wenger/Arsenal, he again has a problem. 

Source: IRC


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 9, 2009)

Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## red_devil (Aug 9, 2009)

@ico - what happened on IRC?

@pool fan - err what?


			
				goal.com said:
			
		

> Tottenham Hotspur are reportedly ready to submit a huge bid of £21 million to Aston Villa as they increase their attempts to sign winger Ashley Young.
> 
> Harry Redknapp’s side have long been linked with a move for the exciting young prospect and are already believed to have had an offer in the region of £18 million turned down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

lol why would Young go to a lowly team to destroy his career.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 9, 2009)

^ if Sneijder does make a move to Villa and since they already have Downing I think MON will sell Young to some team or the other for some $$$ and then buy a few kids to have a bit of depth in the squad perhaps.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2009)

Why would Sneijder move to Villa? :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

and Downing for Young will be a big step down.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Anelka's autobiography shocks the literary world
BIG FVCKING LOL


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2009)

ROFL     



			
				About Me from teh Crabfootball link said:
			
		

> I once met Martin Keown at an England match in '98. I told him he was a greatly under-rated centre back and that I couldn't understand why he was so maligned. I asked for his autograph. He told me I was a 'sarcastic c**t' and stormed off. I was being deadly serious.


LMAO


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 9, 2009)

^
 LOL


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Anelka's autobiography shocks the literary world
> BIG FVCKING LOL


ROFLMAO!!!!!     

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/4953/lolnjv.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Aug 9, 2009)

^Got the time already!!!!! I thought i had to wait for another 3-4 years before you post again. Still waiting for your reply. 

Hey red_devil: Have you hired ico as your PA?  He has been doing a lot of PR work for you  Send some chillads to him and if possible collect some chanda and transfer to Arsenal Fund as they really need money to repay the loan. ico really is a stupid kid who supports his team in a way that he wants his kids to be kicked, to put some sense in Wenger to buy beared-daddies for his team 
ico, are you watching Shin-chan so much that you can't reply to my post?


----------



## Rahim (Aug 9, 2009)

The line-up for both team:

United:
Foster, O'Shea, Rio, Evans. Evra, Nani, Carrick, Fletcher, park, Rooney & Berbatov
Sub: Kuzchak, Owen, Giggs, Scholes, Rafael, Valecnia & Gibson

Chelsea:
Cech, Ivanovic, Carvalho , Terry, Cole, Mikel, Lampard, Essien, Malouda, Drogba & Anelka
Sub: Hilario, Ballack, Deco, Bosingwa, Kalou, Alex, Beletti

That Chelsea mid-field is awesome.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

Sh1te,not this boring cvntfest again,atleast it is not on TV 
Talking about cvnts,Nani just scored


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

I am hearing that a full strength CFC side is getting owned by the mancs.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 9, 2009)

A game of 2 halves . Exciting season ahead. Man utd and chelsea both have new formations and are getting used to it. Actually all of the big 4 have a change in formation due to various reasons.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL! Chelsea finally win by penalties. But they'll surely lose next time when it's far more important.
But......ManU get PWNed by chowmein


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

Heh @ Evra.Big baby.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 9, 2009)

Penalty kick by Evra was pathetic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

This is a proposed change to the face of Ashburton Grove.
*lh6.ggpht.com/_vA0YHk2V_xg/SnnxXGz8oaI/AAAAAAAAAmw/JScCDThDarA/Arsenal%20Artwork.JPG
*lh4.ggpht.com/_vA0YHk2V_xg/SnnxYF-Wq3I/AAAAAAAAAm4/UWsyH1B-E5I/Stadium%20View.JPG
Very good initiative by the club,I hope that Emirates logo is placed somewhere else though.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

^^looked like he was still reeling under Ballack's TOUCH


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 9, 2009)

Lampard's goal was chris foy's fault. Anyway cant wait for the league to start.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 9, 2009)

Ballack immobile on the field ... finished with an awesome penalty drilling it to the right of the GK .... 
Cech didnt v to do much in the penalties ..
was Rooney's second goal legitimate?? wasnt he a yard offside??
and why was deco not allowed to take the penalty by the referee?

lastly news jus in Man U sending Evra for tests to see if he has rickets. 


 Source


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2009)

> and why was deco not allowed to take the penalty by the referee?


The teams submit the names and order of the penalty takers to the ref beforehand.

Oh and Fergus is complaining already


----------



## iinfi (Aug 9, 2009)

since this is a friendly match ..lemme b friendly to fellow manU fellas

c this *www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0u4lTUl39I smile .. good night


----------



## iinfi (Aug 10, 2009)

order of penalty takers ?? i dont think so!! 
i v seen once in portugal vs england match the portugal GK stopped his player coming in frm the center line saying he wud take the 4th penalty ... meaning there was no such order given to the referee

that was 4-5 years back
has any rule changed?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 10, 2009)

According to the Guardian,Deco wasn't on the list.
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/09/chelsea-manchester-united


----------



## iinfi (Aug 10, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> According to the Guardian,Deco wasn't on the list.
> *www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/09/chelsea-manchester-united



thank you ...


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 11, 2009)

hehe....chelsea completely pwned ManUre after the initially 20-25 mins 

Although I'm really happy we won, that too on penalties (eat that Mourinho!),  this is exactly what happened last year with the big Phish, where we got an excellent start in the EPL and then f.ucked it up towards the end, heck, we were screwed mid-way in the season too before Hiddink's amazing rescue act.

So, I'm happy but still not convinced...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 11, 2009)

Foster out of England squad.

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={F9E570E6-407E-44BC-800F-4A3110258114}&newsid=6637563

Ben Foster has been denied an early opportunity to put United's Community Shield disappointment behind him, after being ruled out of England's midweek friendly against Holland.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
According to the Sun, CFC are going to bid 40m pounds for Ribery...

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2580807/Chelsea-plan-40m-swoop-for-Franck-Ribery.html


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 11, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> hehe....chelsea completely pwned ManUre after the initially 20-25 mins



lol.........every forum i visit chavs are going overboard and over exxagerating their team's performance. chelsea came back at us in the last 10 minutes of the first half. they dominated the second and we came back in the last 10 of the second. had it not been for the thug playing for you named ballack, you would have lost the game. but you are chelsea, you are supposed to elbow people in the face and rugby tackle them to the ground. now dont bring the offside point here since having watched the vid, it was touch and go. rooney may be offside but ashley could have played him onside too. 

now regarding the match, a solid performance by darren, easily the best midfielder on the wembley pitch on the day. rooney and berba played well, so did nani. evra ran zip zap zoom over the chelsea fullbacks till bollocks decided to show up with his rugby skills. carrick was poor. we could really struggle with the creativity through the midfield this season . regarding chelsea, the diamond system is extremely narrow and would suck against teams that park the bus. there was no width throughout the match from their side except for malouda. lampard cannot play in he kaka role as he lacks the speed and agility that kaka has. the sooner ancelloti realises that the better.


----------



## Apple Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^66
how it matters in d end result????????baby cvnt evra desrves it && chelsea won!!!!rooooooney was outside if u r blind. 

better side CHELSEA who drinked bournvita before coming won...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 12, 2009)

rooney wasnt a yard off as ppl here have suggested. it was a close call and could have gone either way. stop *****ing.


----------



## Apple Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> rooney wasnt a yard off as ppl here have suggested. it was a close call and could have gone either way.* stop *****ing.*


stfu 
close call wow!! if dat was mistake by refree....evra's case was also a mistake by refree u stupid
evra is no saint...rmember fa charge???.....better team won as simle as that u stupid fan....

how i m b!tching u stupid manchester fan???/ u r d one coming here n b!tching like a b!tch.  better team won as simple as that...cant u get this into ur small head?

yes...refree shud be better...i will agree on that  such things shud not happen...but u shud except defeat & talk properly...


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 12, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> stfu
> close call wow!! if dat was mistake by refree....evra's case was also a mistake by refree u stupid
> evra is no saint...rmember fa charge???.....better team won as simle as that u stupid fan....
> 
> ...



are you plain stupid?? chelsea were better in the shootout and not in the match. i wasnt even replying to you idiot. atleast evra doesnt elbow people on the field when he cant stop them . he is no saint but is no thug either. i accept it was ref's mistake but was ballack right in doing what he did?? bollocks has been doing this since his leverkusen days. remember rugby tackling ronaldo at sb 2 seasons ago. he is a cheat.  i was slating him and not discussing the match   end of


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> rooney wasnt a yard off as ppl here have suggested. it was a close call and could have gone either way. stop *****ing.



lolurbiased 
What next? Bobatov best player in the world


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 12, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> lolurbiased
> What next? Bobatov best player in the world



*lh5.ggpht.com/_Rv2hePuvH5g/Sn_j4Gop4uI/AAAAAAAAACg/KHJzWf9F1vg/s400/m.JPG

no i am not apparently. and no again lucas is the best player in he world with the donkey tackler carragher coming a close second


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2009)

Never knew Manckers liked Lucas so much. Tell SAF to buy him then.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 12, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Never knew Manckers liked Lucas so much. Tell SAF to buy him then.



yup in lucas we believe and in rafa we trust. they are really helping to make the official liverpool anthem "18 till i die"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2009)

Bendtner has changed his squad no. to 52,and he will pay the fans out of his pocket for  their replica shirts' replacement


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> yup in lucas we believe and in rafa we trust. they are really helping to make the official liverpool anthem "18 till i die"


Good one. 
Don't worry you can have the anthem too


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's something funny a gooner said-

"Nicklas Bendtner of Arsenal has swapped his previous squad number, 26 for 52. He says that 52 is a "special number to me personally" but am I the only one who thinks it is more about 52 being his good mate, Adebayor's, previous number (25) backwards?"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2009)

Top 10 Things To Expect In Italy This Season

*goal.com/en/news/2377/top-10/2009/08/11/1434094/top-10-things-to-expect-in-italy-this-season


----------



## ico (Aug 12, 2009)

Good that Hleb realizes his mistake.  - *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2584334/Hleb-still-rues-his-Arsenal-exit.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2009)

Did anyone listen to AW's bbc interview?Its like he is taking the piss out of fans.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2009)

[noparse]Official:  ico[/noparse]666 about to sign to SL Benfica

*www.slbenfica.pt/Informacao/Futebol/Noticias/CompraRedPass.asp?Adepto=(:ico:)666

Translated Page
*translate.google.com/translate?pre...Adepto=(:ico:)666&sl=pt&tl=en&history_state0=


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2009)

Only Theo,Ramsey,Djourou and Bendtner picked up injuries in yesterday's friendlies.
Gallas and Sagna played full 90 mins.
I AM SHITTING MY PANTS THINKING ABOUT EVERTON.Fellaini and Cahil are fit for Saturday.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 13, 2009)

Drogba outta his mind?



> DIDIER DROGBA reckons SEVEN teams will challenge for the Premier League title this season.
> 
> The Chelsea striker reckons competition in the top flight has never been tougher, with Tottenham, Manchester City and Aston Villa all equipped to battle it out with the 'Big Four' of Manchester United, Liverpool, Chelsea and Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2009)

Heh.Twat


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2009)

lool


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2009)

red_devil said:


> Drogba outta his mind?



lmao 

Seriously Everton would make to that list too, if he's talking of Villa, Spurs, and Citeh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2009)

Everton has 100x more chance of making it to the top 4 than BottomfvckingHam


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2009)

Djourou out for 1 month 
One more injury and we will have Silvester playing.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2009)

yea, potato head is useless.  Senderos is better than him.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 13, 2009)

saw this on the RedCafe:


> *www.marca.com/2009/08/13/futbol/equipos/real_madrid/1250171858.html
> 
> According to Marca, Real have offered Roben, Sneijder, van der Vaart ((Bayern can choose two of them)_ *and* €30M for Ribery. I'd take the offer in a heartbeat if I were in Bayern's shoes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2009)

Great interview with Wenger.
*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...tect-players-Welcome-world-Arsene-Wenger.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2009)

It makes you respect Wenger as a man but some of his great ideological ways just don't work practically,unfortunately.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2009)

> And Ferguson?
> 
> ‘We now have a respectful relationship, but that was not always the case. It has become a lot better since we stopped competing with Manchester United at the top level!’



Pretty much sums up the kind of person Assex Fergiescum is.


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2009)

Full transcript of the interview - *www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...s-fascinating-meeting-Arsenal-manager--I.html


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 14, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Pretty much sums up the kind of person Assex Fergiescum is.





But he's a lot better than your Raffa the Gaffa...


----------



## Apple Juice (Aug 14, 2009)

manchaster united suxxxxxxxxx....they dont hv cristian ronaldo!!!!!!!


----------



## Krow (Aug 14, 2009)

So... ummmm... Are we signing anyone or not? Start of the season injuries + ~40m in kitty = no signings? 

Wengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@ *Apple Juice* +1


----------



## red_devil (Aug 14, 2009)

bleh! whole lot of Arse plastics here.

TheSun reported today:



> CESC will stay at Arsenal for at least another season- according to his father



this Fabregas thing is turning into a Ronaldo like saga.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^
White text == LAME 

I have sky blue background style sheet


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2009)

red_devil said:


> this Fabregas thing is turning into a Ronaldo like saga.


Except that Fabregas is fully committed to Arsenal and these rumors are made by Barcelona,then picked up by the English "media".When he wants to go,he'll go without drama.
Oh,and he isn't a cvnt.So there,you have two differences.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2009)

Time to end all the logical talk and other pre-season BS.
THE SEASON STARTS TODAY-
LETS WIN A FVCKKIN TROPHY!
*tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:qFGAhHt7cGciyM:*utdblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/eboue.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2009)

w00t. Only few hours to go.
Wohoooooo......


----------



## Apple Juice (Aug 15, 2009)

red_devil said:


> bleh! whole lot of Arse plastics here.


hey u lame mancker aka manchaster united fan...i dont even supp0rt arsenal u idiot... && u calling me a plastic? WHT A N00B...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> hey u lame mancker aka manchaster united fan...i dont even supp0rt arsenal u idiot... && u calling me a plastic? WHT A N00B...



+1 

red_devil: Another red_devil-esque post please


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2009)

What better way to start the new season than a new kick ass Nike Ad and 3 points in the bag?
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSqKs6IoMKQ


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 15, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Except that Fabregas is fully committed to Arsenal and these rumors are made by Barcelona,then picked up by the English "media".When he wants to go,he'll go without drama.
> Oh,and he isn't a cvnt.So there,you have two differences.



and he has one fu*kall with arsenal. one more difference  and he is a bigger cu*t


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> and he is a bigger cu*t


I beg to differ, I think you.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> and he has one fu*kall with arsenal. one more difference  and he is a bigger cu*t


heh,he has the FA cup medal
/phail


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 15, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> heh,he has the FA cup medal
> /phail



1 fa cup medal in how many years exactly ?? oh wait he is still young and gaining experience like are all the ars*s in your squad
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> I beg to differ, I think you.



whatever pleases you !


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 15, 2009)

ico said:


> I beg to differ, I think you.



whatever pleases you !


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

READ THIS!

AW has not lost his sense of humour, surely!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol,I would love it if we sneak in a 4m bid for Messi just to insult them


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

^  Like Sunderland's 2m bid for Paul Scholes!


----------



## iinfi (Aug 15, 2009)

nothing has changed since last season ... scraping thru matches which we sud v won comfortably .....

this formation only creates a crowd of players, each not knowing where the other one is!!


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluke win by Chelsea tbh...


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluke or not, they won and that's what counts. 

Anyway, desperately waiting to see if we can stand the test of an able team. Need a dose of faith from an away victory.


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

Blackburn 0-2 $chester City
Adabadoo, Ireland.

The Ireland goal was cool! Dint c the other one.
Citeh looked solid against a struggling to keep up burn.


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2009)

^ solid? I didn't watch ze match, but Blackburn had twice as many shots on target.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 15, 2009)

I didnt ze the match, but heard we got pwned big time 

I guess Drogs scored a brace in the dying minutes after we went a goal down in 1st half.

This has got Scholari written all over it ...why did we let Guus go??? 

Anybody's got ze highlights?

Gallas, Clichy, Song, Sagna in lineup against a pretty decent Everton side


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2009)

^ Me and LFC_fan think that your new diamond formation sucks.


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ solid? I didn't watch ze match, but Blackburn had twice as many shots on target.



I saw ze match only from ze minute 80. Ze burn looked jaded and Citeh were holding their own. Ze burn didn't have a single shot on target which made the citeh goalie have anything more than catch practice. Ze coach of citeh slipped and almost fell when he was goin to shake hands with ze coach of burn.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 15, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ Me and LFC_fan think that your new diamond formation sucks.


Completely agree with you. We had to work our ass off to score against ManUre in the opening game.

Lampard is not able to dictate the game from behind Drogs and Anelka. He is more of a central midfielder who like to run through the defence once in a while and is mostly the one guy who makes the crucial pass/assist. Not play behind the 2 and act as 3rd striker/winger. In the last match he struggled against ManUre in the 1st half due to not being able to control the game, say like your Arshavin, or Gerrard. Our game all these years has been centred around him, dont know why is Ancelotti trying to fix something thats perfectly fine.

Essien is not able to play the holding midfielder at the centre of the field, something which Lamps can do pretty well. Mikel is not mature enough to play in that position. Our wingers will have to sit deep and wait for the counter based on how narrow the midfield is now.

I could go on and on and on.....I just hope that this gets sorted in the first couple of games itself, as we do have fairly less competitive opponents


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2009)

The 2nd goal wasn't even a shot by drogba. He was trying to cross the ball. lol. Chel$hit got lucky.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2009)

Thomas Vermaelen scored. 
As I write this William Gallas too. 

It's 3-0 to Arsenal, now. 

Tsst! Tsst! David!


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

HOPE and GLORY! 

David david go home and eat a squid.......


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> The 2nd goal wasn't even a shot by drogba. He was trying to cross the ball. lol. Chel$hit got lucky.


Give the credit where it's due.  It was a superb goal IMO.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2009)

The scorline is a bit flattering but there have been some encouraging things.Denilson,for one is looking good making those attacking runs.
Senderos not even in squad?He is surely out.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Oh and Vermaelen looks like another Wenger masterstroke.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2009)

ico said:


> Give the credit where it's due.  It was a superb goal IMO.


are you serious? Dude go read drogba's interview. He himself says he was trying to cross. It was a fluke.Bina janey mat bolakar.


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

^I think Senderos will be left behind @ Goodison whilst the team returns!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2009)

Fab 4 
WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> David david go home and eat a squid.......


He's at Home. 

0-4 Now Shoo! David Moyes!


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

^ 

U must be as happy as us when Spuds get kikd!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2009)

Lescott is looking disinterested,why not let him go and buy Senderos so that we can buy Hangeland
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Saha on,now is the real test for our CBs.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*EBOUE* coming on.Wenger is taking the piss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2009)

Everton getting pwned by Song and Vermaelen.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Fabregas RIFLES it in.
Fabregas brings in an Arsenal shirt with Jarque's name on it.Really nice by the lad.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2009)

Hahahah 

0-5 trashing. lolurscrewed Moyes


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

Moyes u need to buy Senderos!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2009)

From finishing 5th/6th to title favourites already?   

*dahnyoga.net/files/2008/11/laughing_horse1.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2009)

Eduardo scores on his PL return.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2009)

6-1 now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2009)

No clean sheet
Arsenal fans will remember this game for a LONG time.


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the laughs, Everton.   
Good ya Arsenal, we will return the favour with Spurs. 

Now take your Mancker flags from your drawers Everton fans to prepare already when you lot trip to Anfield.


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> are you serious? Dude go read drogba's interview. He himself says he was trying to cross. It was a fluke.Bina janey mat bolakar.


I didn't see ze interview, just ze highlights.  I wonder what you must have been saying if some Mancker would have scored zat.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2009)

To keep this level of performance it is necessary to build some squad depth.We still need 2 more defensive players.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=30bf2cadc1cc7ce96a767732cef37ba5&topic=87920.7360


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 16, 2009)

ico said:


> I didn't see ze interview, just ze highlights.  I wonder what you must have been saying if some Mancker would have scored zat.


lol. U r an 'arse'. Dude now that you have been caught opening your mouth without knowing the facts you give the only lame argument that you can think of.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2009)

*cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/89812352.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF878921CC759DF4EBAC47D08DDE686FAC149EAE0F074386B50A7D9BE96551E5D0B0A079
Really nice.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice start to the season. No draws.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> *www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=30bf2cadc1cc7ce96a767732cef37ba5&topic=87920.7360


  XD


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Dude now that you have been caught opening your mouth without knowing the facts you give the only lame argument that you can think of.


lol, true. Actually, Drogba has earned a lot of respect in my eyes after that Hip Hop Disgrace incident. 

I've become a fan of Drogba and I'm saying this seriously. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/89812352.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF878921CC759DF4EBAC47D08DDE686FAC149EAE0F074386B50A7D9BE96551E5D0B0A079
> Really nice.


yea.  This was a very nice gesture by Fabregas.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2009)

^ ^ ^
And Eboue


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

^ The best way to say Jarque RIP.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2009)

ico said:


> I've become a fan of Drogba and I'm saying this seriously.
> 
> 
> .


I want Ivory Coast to win everything from ACN To WC.


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> and he has one fu*kall with arsenal. one more difference  and he is a bigger cu*t


*cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/89812352.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF878921CC759DF4EBAC47D08DDE686FAC149EAE0F074386B50A7D9BE96551E5D0B0A079

Here is the reply to the idiot who said that Fabregas is a cvnt.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2009)

El captain said:
			
		

> “Well we wanted to win, for us this is a good start but let’s face it we are not going to win 6-1 every day,” explained Fabregas.
> 
> “It’s just one more game we are not going to get too carried away with this result,


Completely agree,we must keep working hard.Every team is not going to be sh1te like Everton today.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I want Ivory Coast to win everything from ACN To WC.



Eboue and Drogba to lift the World Cup. YipeeeEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 16, 2009)

Its too early to say anything but i really want Arsenal to win this time atleast two cups . . And i dont think that happening without buying at least 2 defensive players . . 
i dont think chelsea or man u can do it this time . .  
lets see todays match liver vs spurs . .


----------



## iinfi (Aug 16, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> LETS WIN A FVCKKIN TROPHY!
> ...



gr8 attitude


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 16, 2009)

Eric Cantona on Ronaldo said:
			
		

> “I can’t understand why he would want to leave United,” said Cantona. “For me the biggest club in the world is United. When you are at United, if you don’t have a problem with the club, if they give you the contract and if they really want you to play, then you can’t have any problems. I don’t understand why he’d want to leave. All the owners of clubs now are businessmen. I’m not sure if football was like this 20 years ago. I’m not sure these people would buy United or Chelsea or Liverpool then. When we see these kind of businessmen as owners of the clubs I’m not surprised that they don’t care about working-class fans.”



hehe...classic Cantona comment


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Totally.

Win Arsenal Win! 

L_Fan : Kill the Spuds!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2009)

iinfi said:


> gr8 attitude


Yes because this is the time.Trophies or changes.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 16, 2009)

> Chelsea are ready to offer £25m plus full-back Jose Bosingwa to land Bayern Munich midfielder Franck Ribery. (Sunday Express)



if its true .... Jose Bosingwa leaving doesnt make sense ....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 16, 2009)

ico said:


> lol, true. Actually, Drogba has earned a lot of respect in my eyes after that Hip Hop Disgrace incident.
> 
> I've become a fan of Drogba and I'm saying this seriously.



ya right!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2009)

I hope Liverpool thrash Tottnumb,but I can't see them winning today.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 16, 2009)

Go Crouchy


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

^ And Tittenham sack Rednappy!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2009)

I would be happy with a 1-0 win. But considering how our defense is performing, we would do well to keep a clean sheet.
2-1 win get in there.


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

Manckers 1-0 Bir

Fletcher missed a sitter jst b4 HT. 
Valencia - a poor man's Ronaldo.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Tabloids saying van der Vaart is gonna cm 2 Arsenal for 7 mil Euros...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The score was at HT


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2009)

Manckers struggling to extend the lead.


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2009)

Manckers win 1-0.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 16, 2009)

Tott 1 -0 liv . . .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Ekotto does it . . Liv lacking pace . . Tott are everywhere . . Half time whistle is blown . .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2009)

I would be happy even if we draw now. 
Seems like a long season ahead.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2009)

Liverpool have been dire in this game,Alonso is already a big loss for them.
But still the 'pundits' will tip them for the title while predicting Arsenal for the 5th


----------



## iinfi (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 16, 2009)

heheh....liverfools caught napping by spuds 

couldnt even manage Lennon....tsk..tsk....


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2009)

Felt bad for Liverpool.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 16, 2009)

No crouchy this time but.... 
go bassong its your birthday we're gonna party, its your birthday. 
And liverpool's chase for the title begins again like the last 20 years .Lol.


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2009)

tbh, even the Man Utd and the Chelsea fans also don't have anything to be happy. Both their sides struggling against lowly teams.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 16, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I would be happy even if we draw now.


just luv it. Kya say kya ho gaya sanam.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> tbh, even the Man Utd and the Chelsea fans also don't have anything to be happy. Both their sides struggling against lowly teams.



we were better than chelsea though and Hart was very good. Good display by foster, evra , fletcher and rooney. And finally  DB9 show me the money. When will you become my aston martin?


----------



## tuxybuzz (Aug 16, 2009)

HOLLAA!!!
long time since i came here..
seasons up and iam back!!


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

Teams which started badly - Aston Villa & Pool!

Damn spuds... LFC : U can do better!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 17, 2009)

EDIT: Bleh! Leave it! Who will mess up with these ManUre and Chavski plastics.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2009)

*i32.tinypic.com/rtf8yp.gif
Carragher scores another own goal.


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

^ I dont like Carragher. From LFC, i like Gerrard, Torres, Benayoun.


I have to say, even though I hate spuds with all my intestines, I do respect Ledley King for his strength of character. Always injured, yet performs great. Even Henry respected him.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 17, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> EDIT: Bleh! Leave it! Who will mess up with these ManUre and Chavski plastics.


giving up already. A true liverpuddlian.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice start to the season. A winning start is always great. Although I think we could have won 3-0, had not Fletcher and Owen missed two sitters.

BTW, the 1st goal scored by Tottenumb against Pool was a screamer, a great goal.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 17, 2009)

Rooney scores against Birmingham.

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00868/united6_682x400_868038a.jpg


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 17, 2009)

ico said:


> *cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/89812352.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF878921CC759DF4EBAC47D08DDE686FAC149EAE0F074386B50A7D9BE96551E5D0B0A079
> 
> Here is the reply to the retard who said that Fabregas is a cvnt.



a even bigger retard, a gooner as a matter of fact started the rubbish. and on the same subject

*www.experiencefestival.com/a/Cristiano_Ronaldo_-_Charity/id/4954788

*www.spiritus-temporis.com/cristiano-ronaldo/charity.html

*www.kickitout.org/595.php

there are two sides to every coin. just because it suits your argument doesnt mean the other side doesnt exist. you got offended by my comment. so did i by that idiot. you should be able to take banter if you start it. grow some balls for christ's sake
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
regarding the match, we should have scored 3 with owen and fletcher missing sitters. berba should have had a penalty when he was fouled in the box. good performance seeing that almost our whole defence was out. 

as for pool agent keane was at work again by missing sitters but carragher more than made up for it . and yeah that voronin one was a penalty


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> a even bigger retard, a gooner as a matter of fact started the rubbish. and on the same subject


I think I touched a raw nerve there,heh.You can't really make a post without calling a fellow poster idiot or something,can you?
You are the one who needs to grow a pair,keyboard warrior.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 17, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I think I touched a raw nerve there,heh.You can't really make a post without calling a fellow poster idiot or something,can you?
> You are the one who needs to grow a pair,keyboard warrior.



credit where its due.  seriously i you start banter you should have the balls to face it or else dont start it at all 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I think I touched a raw nerve there,heh.You can't really make a post without calling a fellow poster idiot or something,can you?
> You are the one who needs to grow a pair,keyboard warrior.



credit where its due.  seriously if you start banter you should have the balls to face it or else dont start it at all  and regarding the keyboard warrior thing, are you any better ?? i would say  you are worse.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 17, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> giving up already. A true liverpuddlian.



Never argue with idiots, they just drag you down to their level then beat you with experience.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> credit where its due.  seriously if you start banter you should have the balls to face it or else dont start it at all  and regarding the keyboard warrior thing, are you any better ?? i would say  you are worse.


You talk about having balls to face the banter when you get "offended" and resort to personal attacks all the time.


Damn,next round of football please.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 17, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You talk about having balls to face the banter when you get "offended" and resort to personal attacks all the time.
> 
> 
> Damn,next round of football please.



seriously, you find those as personal attacks. grow up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> a even bigger retard, a gooner as a matter of fact started the rubbish. and on the same subject
> 
> you got offended by my comment. so did i by that idiot.



If you think its not personal then fine,good for you,but I find it so.
and please stop telling people to grow a pair or grow up in every post of yours.Your posts are not very mature either, are they?


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 17, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If you think its not personal then fine,good for you,but I find it so.
> and please stop telling people to grow a pair or grow up in every post of yours.Your posts are not very mature either, are they?



isnt "mature" too rich a word coming from someone who started the rubbish himself


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2009)

All right,keep drawing your own meanings from my posts and keep trolling,I am done with this sh1t.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 17, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> All right,keep drawing your own meanings from my posts and keep trolling,I am done with this sh1t.



so am i. peace


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 17, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2591613/Rafa-You-need-glasses-ref.html

rafa benitez at it again. jeez the spainsh potato head waiter 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/philmcnulty/2009/08/liverpool_manager_rafael_benit.html


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 17, 2009)

*www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/philmcnulty/2009/08/liverpool_manager_rafael_benit.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 17, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Never argue with idiots, they just drag you down to their level then beat you with experience.



ok. Now that you have realised who you are i shall stop.


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

Celtic vs Arsenal

Predictions?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2009)

3-1 or 2-0 Arsenal


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

Clean Sheet is unlikely as we do suffer from complacency disease. I would cross my fingers and say that a 2-1 in our favour would be great. Honestly I think it will mostly be a draw as Wenga will try and play it safe @ away fixture.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 17, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Celtic vs Arsenal
> 
> Predictions?



2-1? 3-1 maybe.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 17, 2009)

expect celtic to bring it on real physical at celtic park. even the likes of ac milan have found it hard there. the fans are on your head throughout the match. if they get a victory then expect a bus to be parked at the emirates the coming week


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2009)

Celtic away is never an easy fixture. Also, even Walcott is not available.
A win here should do the team morale huge favours!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2009)

--------Almunia
Sagna--Gallas--Vermaelen--Clichy
-----------Song
-----Cesc---------Denilson
RVP--------Eduardo-----Arshavin

This formation will tear Celtic a new hole IMO,but we will play RVP up front and Bendtner on right.RVP is not as good as Eduardo as a CF so we may struggle a bit with our attacking rhythm.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2009)

Skysports said:
			
		

> Arsenal have injury doubts over Bacary Sagna, Cesc Fabregas and Denilson for the first leg of their Champions League play-off clash with Celtic at Parkhead on Tuesday night.
> 
> Sagna took a knock in Saturday's 6-1 win over Everton while Denilson (groin) and Fabregas (hamstring) will also be assessed on Tuesday although Gunners boss Arsène Wenger believes the Spaniard has a better than 50-50 chance of playing.
> 
> Midfielder Abou Diaby has recovered from a groin injury but England forward Theo Walcott is still out with a back complaint and defender Johan Djourou (knee) remains on the sidelines.



Diaby time again


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

^Howz Vela?

Hope its not Silvester at least.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2009)

I think Vela is available but our 5 attackers are fit.The problem is CM.I think Cesc should be fit by the game.Eboue can replace Sagna and Ramsey can be an able replacement for Denilson.Though he is behind Diaby in the pecking order.


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah! Not really seen Ramsey play much. How is this fellow? I mean a playmaker or a tackler or a longshooter?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2009)

Steven Gerrard in a more CM role.He has got a good shot on him.


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2009)

Seems this guy is really talented! Gerrard in a more CM role, wow! Does LFC_fan agree?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 18, 2009)

Babel was apparently of Henry mould. Remember?
Don't make such comparisions.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2009)

It doesn't mean he is going to be as good as Gerrard.Just his playing style is similar to that of him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh! OK....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 18, 2009)

Blues sign Serbian ace. Is it true? Then why hasn't the klaws and the betas and the crabs have posted it?

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2593484/Blues-swoop-for-Serbian-ace.html

CHELSEA have landed Serbian starlet Nemanja Matic for ú1.1million.

The MSK Kosice midfielder, 21, has played twice for his country.

MSK president Blazej Podolak said: "At around five o'clock in the evening we signed the contract on the transfer.

"The success was down to the the fact that the money does not come in instalments, but immediately."


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't see a confirmation on Official Site. Not even a news article at Guardian nor even Goal.com


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 18, 2009)

Chelsea have signed Matic apparently. But the transfer fee hasn't been revealed.
*www.chelseafc.com/news/chelsea-sign-nemanja-matic-20090818_2243335_1755350

He appears to be confident, but we can't watch him play anytime soon. (he's injured)


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 18, 2009)

Damien Duff moves to Fulham 
(Goal.com confirmation)

Maybe now they might be tempted to give Hangeland to Le Arses 

And yeah, we've signed Matic, a good signing this, should go down well along with the likes of Zhirkhov, Turnbull and Sturridge as maybe the future of Chelsea


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 18, 2009)

^Yes, but where will he play now? He won't be able to play too many games I'm sure, unless we have a few injuries. He definitely won't be too happy warming the bench, and in the end we might have to loan him out.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 18, 2009)

Arsenal match what time is it anyway and which channel . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2009)

Its on Ten Sports from 12:15 am.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> ^Yes, but where will he play now? He won't be able to play too many games I'm sure, unless we have a few injuries. He definitely won't be too happy warming the bench, and in the end we might have to loan him out.



TBH, we need players like him. No manager since Ranieri or Mourinho (more recently Guus) has been bold enough to play youngsters in the starting line-up. We sold Ben Sahar, loaned out Stoch and DiSanto for that very reason.

But think about it, with our injury prone history, we struggled. (no Joe Cole or Essien made us realise how inexperience Mikel is) Alex managed to fill Carvalho's void (luckily) as we were left tottering on finding replacements.

Even if they are left warming the bench, if they aren't like the c.unt ManU had (cough**Tevez**cough) I'll take them no questions asked. 

Anybody's got streams for today's Celtic-Arse match?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2009)

^^Why?Chelsea play Sunderland tonight at the same time.I think Sunderland should get atleast a point,they are building a very good team.
Arsenal vs. Bolton postponed due to CL.We will have to play catch-up already.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2009)

Same team as the Everton game.Noone injured lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2009)

WTF,Arsenal away boys outsinging Celtic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2009)

1-0 Sunderland LOL


----------



## abyss88 (Aug 19, 2009)

tensports showing the match??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes,and Alex song is playing like a world beater.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Lol,freekick glances off Gallas into the net.
1-0 to the Arsenal rings around the parkhead.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Someone offer Gallas a new contract.He has been great defensively too,along with TV and Song.


----------



## ico (Aug 19, 2009)

Song was really good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2009)

RVP has been poor,Eduardo on please.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2009)

Abou Diaby comes on,with some hair this time.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Celtic turn a Clichy cross in their own net.2-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2009)

2-0,Lucky goals but once again a good result for Arsenal at another tough European venue.


----------



## ico (Aug 19, 2009)

I really hope those hair make Diaby better.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't think Fabregas will play at Saturday,he was tackled a lot by Celtic.Apparently Eduardo picked up an injury before the game too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2009)

Vermaelen has slotted right into the team,not only is he a brilliant defender,he organises the rest of the defense as well.Something which neither Toure or Gallas can do.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 19, 2009)

celtic were really unlucky. conceded silly goals when they were actually playing quite well


----------



## abyss88 (Aug 19, 2009)

TBH Arsenal played beautiful football.the way the attacked was awesome.there finishing was poor though(RVP)..that will cost them against better teams..

btw barca beat bilbao 2-1 in the first leg of the super cup(on 16 aug)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> celtic were really unlucky. conceded silly goals when they were actually playing quite well


Celtic were working hard but there was not even a minute of sustained pressure from them.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2009)

Glen Johnson............... 

Liverpool 2-0 Stoke


And...

Burnley 1-0 ManUre 

(@ Half Time)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2009)

Tottenham going 2nd.**** off


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2009)

Bottomham are top of the league  Phil Brown pwned 5-1
ManUre fans will be well pissed in the morning when they read the match report.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2009)

Dirk Kuyt......... 
Hahaha

Dirk Kuyt

Liverpool 3-0 Stoke 

Burnley have beaten ManUre 1-0 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Albert Reira coming on. Come on lad. Score the 4th


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2009)

Now Furgus will spend huge amounts on an attacker in panic
Sign a couple of players AW,this is the year


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2009)

Let him!  Who cares!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2009)

Ya,his last panic buy Tittov didn't work 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Barcelona	0 - 1	Manchester C.
28 minutes
Friendly


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL!  Few more Bobatovs ---> XD

Oh! Please Slut Assex! Buy na! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hahah! N'gog 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Liverpool 4-0 Stoke! First 3 points on the bag 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Spurs on top on the league.  Looks like they have a good season ahead
Arsenal only need a simple victory to move to top tho


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2009)

Ashburton Grove will be completely Arsenalised by the Wigan game.We can see some changes in the next game itself.
Like the cannon on the lower tier
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/5416/cannona.jpg
GET IN!


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 20, 2009)

a really poor first half. we were outrun and burnley played superb. they parked the bus in the second but they were supposed to do so. missing sitters again has cost us. we have started even badly in the past and went on to win things. so wont read much into this loss. the defence needs to be sorted out. we need vida back. 

btw, how was barbie a panic signing. although i wont mind a few panic signings now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2009)

United are typically slow starters but this time they don't have Ronaldo who can get the points off minnows all by himself,when the team is not clicking.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 20, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> United are typically slow starters but this time they don't have Ronaldo who can get the points off minnows all by himself,when the team is not clicking.



the same trumpet is being blown for some time now. only then it was cantona/solskjaer/beckham/nistlerooy in it instead of ronaldo. someone goes, someone else steps up. simple as


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2009)

None of them was a Ballon D'or winner.Nor the United teams of the past were dependent over 1 man so much.
He was an outlet against the teams parking the bus,more than half of the PL sides do that.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> same here
> as chelsea buys stars they dont create great players like giggs, scholes
> even arsenal players like fabregas etc.
> though i still hate arsenal & liverpool , i hate chelsea more



fabregas is a barca youth product n00b


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 20, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> None of them was a Ballon D'or winner.Nor the United teams of the past were dependent over 1 man so much.
> He was an outlet against the teams parking the bus,more than half of the PL sides do that.



lol.....becks was the deserving one in 99. and regarding the over-dependance we would see wont we. we depended on cantona heavily. we depended on beckham and van partnership. everyone gone, we still stand.


----------



## abyss88 (Aug 21, 2009)

barcelona lost to man city 1-0 sad in a friendly


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2009)

Arsenal are giving the home fans 57,000 scarves tomorrow.
Arsenal.com
I hope the fans don't put them on ebay after the game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2009)

01 Almunia
10 Gallas
27 Eboue
28 Gibbs
02 Diaby
04 Fabregas
05 Vermaelen
15 Denilson
23 Arshavin
09 Eduardo
11 Van Persie 

Finally,Eduardo and VP together.
The midfield of D&D+Fabregas is weak but enough to handle Portsmouth.


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2009)

lol..Diaby = Man of the Match...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes Diaby was good,even if his goals were handed on a plate(one of them by EEBOUEE).I want to see more consistency from him.He usually has a sh1t 3 month spell after 1 good half.

Eduardo's inclusion really introduced sharpness and movement in the attack.His contribution in the 1st goal was incredible,it showed his Brazilian origins.

However,the atmosphere was downright dead and Van Persie was frustrating beyond belief,so many moves got killed because he is slow on the ball.


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2009)

RVP wasn't good. Eduardo should be used upfront rather than RVP. RVP is better when he isn't upfront in the center.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2009)

Arshavin was better today,but I expect him to get off his arse quickly,next few games will shape up a possible title challenge.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Oh btw.Top of the table
GET IN!!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 23, 2009)

^^ Sure it ll be as it is against Manure . . And yuppie we are in top . . But i didnt feel this match was so good . . It still showed vulnerable defense at times . . Just that Portsmouth played real bad that they miss sure goal near the post and loved seeing Gibbs play today . . And its going to be worrisome if Cesc injury gets bad . . Remember last season when he got injured . . And two seasons ago when Ed got injured , it damages the whole title dream and unsettles the team . . Hope everything works out well , we will win this time .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 23, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> fabregas is a barca youth product n00b


you fool.
arsenal bought the guy at the age of 16-17. They didn't pay 25 million or something like that for him. He was not a finished product they had to develop him. Think before you open your mouth again.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Good games for utd and arse. Vidic back improves us a lot. A good team display overall. Even DB9 played well for a change. Arse defence is still not up to the mark but attack is good. This season is going to be unpredictable.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 23, 2009)

Wigan 0-5 United.  Back in 3rd position. Now we need some consistent performances. Looking forward to the Arsenal match.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 23, 2009)

Arsenal were great yesterday, Eduardo looked amazingly sharp, caught Pompey defenders and RVP napping 

Diaby seems to be a good finisher, hope it goes on and they beat the scum out of the Reds next week. 

ManUre game was a bore, Rooney got lucky as the the bus in front of goal finally broke down and opened the flood gates 

Now for Chelsea vs Fulham tonight 

Ancelotti has finally realised that Lampard is fit only to play in centre midfield. So looks like Deco will get a start in a position he is actually meant to be in, ie behind the 2 strikers, while Lampard will play the holding midfielder. Now I'm wondering where will we play Essien 
Defence seems OK, though we are always sleeping for the first 20 mins for some reason. Cech looks sharp now (finally) though the back 4 is not sharp enough yet.

Meanwhile, we might play against Damien Duff.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 23, 2009)

@ wisecrab   
you think united game was a bore. Maybe from the neutrals point of view cause we fu(ked wigan.


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2009)

Man Utd's game was really good in the 2nd half. The first half was frustrating for them.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 23, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @ wisecrab
> you think united game was a bore. Maybe from the neutrals point of view cause we fu(ked wigan.


Things heated up only in the second half, and yeah, other than Rooney or Vidic, I find everything of ManUre boring, so sue me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2009)

Arsenal defense was OK,we rested Sagna,Clichy and Song.Most of the attacks came from Gibbs' side who was quite poor,maybe because he didn't get enough preparation in the pre season.
Eboue was awesome everywhere,I think he may even compete with Sagna for the first team place.

ManU scoreline was flattering,Wigan are really poor this season without Valencia,Palacios,Hesky and Bruce.They are favorites to go down with Hull and Tottnumb


----------



## Rahim (Aug 23, 2009)

@wisecrab: Why watch United's matches if its a bore??  United turned it on in the 2nd half. Don't tell me Chelsea blew away other teams right from the kick-off.
I didn't expected this sort of reply from a level headed fan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2009)

West Ham and England striker Dean Ashton is set to retire.
*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/200...d-striker-dean-ashton-to-retire-from-football


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2009)

**** Tottenham,cue the pundit wankfest.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 23, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ManU scoreline was flattering,Wigan are really poor this season without Valencia,Palacios,Hesky and Bruce.They are favorites to go down with Hull and *Tottnumb*




Seriously though they are in for top 6 finish this season IMHO.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 23, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> @wisecrab: Why watch United's matches if its a bore??  United turned it on in the 2nd half. Don't tell me Chelsea blew away other teams right from the kick-off.
> I didn't expected this sort of reply from a level headed fan.


Hmmm..valid point

First half was a bore TBH, second half was where Rooney FINALLY got his luck straight and the flood gates opened henceforth.

I take back my statement about ManUre's football being boring (must have said that just for fun) but I still standby the fact that it' Rooney and Vidic who are those I admire in ManUre, nobody else.

And chill dude, it's all cool here


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Seriously though they are in for top 6 finish this season IMHO.


They will get deflated as soon as they get owned by a decent side.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 23, 2009)

Could anybody PM me streams of the Chelsea match? F.cking cable operator is not airing ESPN


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2009)

^ www.myp2p.eu


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 23, 2009)

Drogbaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! 8)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 23, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> They will get deflated as soon as they get owned by a decent side.



guess you are talking about arsenal.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 24, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> you fool.
> arsenal bought the guy at the age of 16-17. They didn't pay 25 million or something like that for him. He was not a finished product they had to develop him. Think before you open your mouth again.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...



hclmao i'd have loled at u big time had u not been a utd fan.or more kinda like it. take a look at this wiki entry n00b.

"t was at Barcelona where Fàbregas began his club football career. Initially, he was played as a volante (defensive midfielder), yet he was also a prolific scorer, sometimes scoring more than 30 goals in a season for the club's youth teams. However, he did not manage to play a first-team game *at the Camp Nou"* -->means he'd developed most of his current skills and style there at camp nou..altho i agree wid u tht he matured as a player in ars.

"*Sensing that he would have limited opportunities at Barcelona,[6] he joined Arsenal, signing for the London club in September 2003*" -->what does tht mean?? heh.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
am not being arrogant at all...tbh   United all the way.


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2009)

Arsenal deserve the credit for Fabregas. 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> guess you are talking about arsenal.


I'll prefer to comment/reply after the weekend.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2009)

Bollox.I would have to rely on text for the Manure game.


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2009)

^ hmm why?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> hclmao i'd have loled at u big time had u not been a utd fan.or more kinda like it. take a look at this wiki entry n00b.
> 
> "t was at Barcelona where Fàbregas began his club football career. Initially, he was played as a volante (defensive midfielder), yet he was also a prolific scorer, sometimes scoring more than 30 goals in a season for the club's youth teams. However, he did not manage to play a first-team game *at the Camp Nou"* -->means he'd developed most of his current skills and style there at camp nou..altho i agree wid u tht he matured as a player in ars.
> 
> ...


Woohoo,wiki all the way.


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2009)

> means he'd developed most of his current skills and style there at camp nou..altho i agree wid u tht he matured as a player in ars.


I wonder whether he would be saying the same thing for Cristiano Ronaldo & Sporting CP.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ hmm why?


Traveling that day.


----------



## abyss88 (Aug 24, 2009)

FC Barcelona won the Spanish Super Cup for the eighth time in their history as they beat Athletic Club 3-0 in Camp Nou on Sunday evening thanks to two goals from Lionel Messi and one from Bojan Krkic.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2009)

Lucas the Denilson wannabe gives away a freekick and scored an OG off it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
2-0,Liverpool twatted by Villa.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 25, 2009)

*sigh* 

This sucks


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 25, 2009)

EDIT:

*sigh* Penalty conceded. Villa 1-3 up


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2009)

*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=246689.720 
Thanks for the laughs Liverpool.Good night.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 25, 2009)

These RAWK guys are Nubs  

Fans leaving early. ****. 

Completely laughing stock in and off the field now. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Lost at Anfield. 

Shameful, disgusting. I'm GUTTED  I AM PISSED OFF!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2009)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/07/23/article-1201594-05C57E4D000005DC-873_468x307.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 25, 2009)

Forget Number 19. Top 4 would be under threat if we keep on playing like this


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 25, 2009)

hahaha...fool's pwned..no wait, OWNED by Villa 

In Rafa they trust


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2009)

Most of the Pool fans want "Yanks OUT" as I read in RAWK.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 25, 2009)

^^
sounds n00bish, but who is Yanks?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2009)

Americans-Their owners.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 25, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> oh...yankees..now I get it
> 
> Thanks
> ...



LMAO   

I was pretty pissed off before you made my day.
Thank You.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 25, 2009)

ico said:


> I wonder whether he would be saying the same thing for Cristiano Ronaldo & Sporting CP.



nah,dude all i'm sayin is u cant give ars all the credit...yeah,fabre has matured as a player at arsenal...but did he learn all his skills there?? i dont think so...

btw why did united bring becks replacement in ronaldo if they hadnt sensed tht ronaldo ws already talented??he has simply matured as a player in utd.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2009)

Many talented teenagers drop off the radar after a few years.I doubt Fabregas would have been one of the finest CMs at 22 if not for Arsenal and Arsene Wenger.
We got him to the big stage which is all that matters.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Talking about Fabregas,he may has a 'chance' for Saturday.


> Cesc Fabregas will not face Celtic on Wednesday night.
> 
> The Arsenal captain picked up a hamstring strain against Portsmouth on Saturday and was withdrawn at half-time. Fabregas underwent a scan on the injured muscle on Tuesday morning.
> 
> ...


Wenger said that Rosicky is back in training and he has an outside chance to make it against United.


----------



## ico (Aug 25, 2009)

hmm Reports saying that Wenger is considering Blaise Matuidi again and has tabled an offer for him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2009)

In today's press conference 


> “I deny that,” he said pointedly when asked about Matuidi. “The only thing I can tell you is that at the moment we are not close to signing anybody. We have still one week."


I think all we willl get is a Sivestre type signing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2009)

Chamakh is most likely to stay at Bordeaux or move to West Ham.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thewisecrab said:


> What's wrong with it?
> (I heard one Romanian chelsea fan would often type out "chelski" in his in-game UrT chat, so I used it )


*www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Chelski


----------



## ico (Aug 26, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> BTW, what happned to Chamakh?


Well, those Bordeaux twats demanding ~15m for Chamakh whose contact is to expire next year.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2009)

I hope Chamakh leaves for free and those twats get nothing.Rumors say that Brodeaux doubled his price when they heard about the Adebayor money.Now they are offering him to West Ham at the original price of 7.5 m.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2009)

Big violence and a pitch invasion in West Ham vs. Milwall game at Upton Park,apparently there is fighting going on outside the ground too.
ONCE AGAIN Milwall are involved in such an incident


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 26, 2009)

ico said:


> Well, those Bordeaux twats demanding ~15m for Chamakh whose contact is to expire next year.


I dont see much promise in Chamakh, as is the case with any expensive player in Arsenal. They are better off with Eduardo, Bendtner or even Arshavin as their key striker to partner RVP.

It's the defence that needs sorting IMO 




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chamakh is most likely to stay at Bordeaux or move to West Ham.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


Meh!!! 

Meanwhile, ManC have bought Sylvinho (according to TOI today) 
I think Arsenal's game after the Reds is ManC...

Chelsea lads had open training this week, I guess we play Burnley next.
I'm a bit concerned, last time against Burnley we lost in Penalties 

Though last time Ray Wilkins was managing (Big Phil just slept)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2009)

Kolo Toure is the new ManCity skipper after Dunne was sold.

Toure sure has the experience but he is not vocal in the dressing room or the pitch,so I don't think this is the right decision.
Well I am not too concerned about them because of n00b Hughes,they will become a problem when they get Mourinho.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2009)

*i30.tinypic.com/2s6klrd.gif
Lol twat.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2009)

> Tomas Rosicky is back in full training and could return for Saturday's trip to Old Trafford.
> 
> "Tomas Rosicky is back," the manager said. "not for tomorrow, but he was in normal training today.
> 
> "He could be in the squad on Saturday if needed."


All right!Lets put him on the bench.Even a rusty Rosicky can be a big asset.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 26, 2009)

Arses dont have Walcott (confirmed by Wenger apparently)

So Rosicky is good news 

I've got nothing new to report regarding Chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2009)

Eboue and Bendt for Shava and VP.Looks like we have gone back to 4 man midfield with EBOUE on the right.
The last time we played DD Song and Eboue in midfield,we got pwned
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I don't know why we play Eboue,the RB on the right while Wilshere sits on the bench


----------



## iinfi (Aug 27, 2009)

soccer can be dangerous
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_zU_Ynyp5E

arsenal 1 - 3 celtic (FT)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

That scoreline is BS just like the video.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

1-0 Eduardo penalty.


----------



## ico (Aug 27, 2009)

tbh, that didn't look like a penalty to me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes Eduardo dived Now Celtic are all over him.


----------



## ico (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, I watched the replay again. Looked to me as if Eduardo was trying to avoid the contact with his leg but then the referee gave the penalty.

Bad refereeing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

Now people are ripping into Eduardo,as if Ronaldo,Drogba and Gerrard never dived 
I think he should apologise for his own sake if he cheated.


----------



## ico (Aug 27, 2009)

^ yea, true. Especially on RAWK.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

EBOUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Eboue MOTM so far,he has been all over the pitch threatening Celtic.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Eboue yellow carded for pulling up the shirt to show a message.**** off ref.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

Arshavin comes on and scores immediately


----------



## ico (Aug 27, 2009)

Arshavin!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

Denilson having a cracking game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

Arsenal in CL after beating Celtic 5-1 on aggregate.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


iinfi said:


> soccer can be dangerous
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_zU_Ynyp5E
> 
> arsenal 1 - 3 celtic (FT)


Well atleast you got the score right.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

The scouse pundits are having a field day on that Eduardo dive,shocking-not.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 27, 2009)

Arsenal had a hell of a match . . After the penalty Celt were all over them . . Good match . . I think Ed must apologize . . 
hope same kinda score for the weekend . . Wat news about Fab is he gonna make it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

He has a "chance" according to Wenger.I think he'll make it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

Top seeds: Barcelona (Spa) UEFA co-efficient 121.9, Chelsea (Eng) 118.9, Liverpool (Eng) 118.9, Man Utd (Eng) 111.9, AC Milan (Ita) 110.6, Arsenal (Eng) 106.9, Sevilla (Spa) 100.9, Bayern Munich (Ger) 98.3.

Second seeds: Lyon (Fra) 91.0, Inter Milan (Ita) 87.6, Real Madrid (Spa) 78.9, CSKA Moscow (Rus) 71.5, Porto (Por) 68.3, AZ Alkmaar (Hol) 64.8, Juventus (Ita) 63.5, Rangers (Sco) 56.6.

2nd Seed teams are tough.

Madrid+2 easy teams please


----------



## abyss88 (Aug 27, 2009)

The highest budget in the history of Barcelona has been approved by the Delegates’ Assembly for the 2009/10 season with a total of 407 votes in favour (95 &), six against (1.4 %) and 15 abstentions (3.6 %) of the €405million proposal.

  				  				  				   				    						 In the same manner as last term, the Delegates' Assembly have approved the budget on Wednesday as the third point on the agenda. The treasurer and economic vice-president, Joan Boix, explained that the club expects a budget of €405milion during the 2009/10 season, and has made it very clear that this budget has "been made possible from the most rigorous and realistic angle". Boix also assured that "the growth in income in the past six years exceeds all expectations" and has been "sustained and continuous".


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 27, 2009)

would love to see utd vs rangers in the group stages...btw would like to add that the poll is donkey-balls made by a n00b.okay,we watch EPL,how many ppl seriously watch Serie A or La Liga to hate or love those clubs? so why Real,Barca or AC Milan in the list? also,if they r put in,why not Lyon,Roma,Juve or for tht matter even Inter?

@abyss88 -->Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

^^Your argument is "donkey balls".We have had people who support Barca,Real and even Zenit in this thread.
Really do you need to watch Serie-A\Spanish league to hate the teams?Most of the fans supporting the top English clubs despise Barca\Real\AC Milan because of their antics.
Rivalries are not limited to a league when you support major European powers,like most of the people here do.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

The reaction in media about Ed is way over the top.Its stinking of Xenophobia.Some Johnny Foreigner playing for Arsenal is a cheating diving ****,but serial divers in England get away blameless.
Hell this is the same media which defended Taylor when broke Ed's leg.They are so far up inside some clubs' arse,its astonishing.


----------



## ico (Aug 27, 2009)

tbh, I know Eduardo wouldn't have complained if the penalty was not given.  He dived to prevent damage to his legs and the referee gave a penalty.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 27, 2009)

what's up with infii's scoreline?


----------



## ico (Aug 27, 2009)

^ he would have predicted the same scoreline for Chelsea (1-3 Celtic) if Ballack, Deco n company would have been playing for Chelsea against Celtic.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 27, 2009)

Meh! 

When's the CL group draw?


----------



## ico (Aug 27, 2009)

to be announced...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 27, 2009)

ico said:


> tbh, I know Eduardo wouldn't have complained if the penalty was not given.  He dived to prevent damage to his legs and the referee gave a penalty.



A dive is a dive  You only said zat 

Oh ignore the RAWK guys. They are nubs. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Top seeds: Barcelona (Spa) UEFA co-efficient 121.9, Chelsea (Eng) 118.9, Liverpool (Eng) 118.9, Man Utd (Eng) 111.9, AC Milan (Ita) 110.6, Arsenal (Eng) 106.9, Sevilla (Spa) 100.9, Bayern Munich (Ger) 98.3.
> 
> Second seeds: Lyon (Fra) 91.0, Inter Milan (Ita) 87.6, Real Madrid (Spa) 78.9, CSKA Moscow (Rus) 71.5, Porto (Por) 68.3, AZ Alkmaar (Hol) 64.8, Juventus (Ita) 63.5, Rangers (Sco) 56.6.
> 
> ...



I want Inter


----------



## ico (Aug 27, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> A dive is a dive  You only said zat
> 
> Oh ignore the RAWK guys. They are nubs.


Yea, it is....

I can see Eduardo being criticized on many Arsenal forums....but seriously, RAWK is a funny place to be in.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 27, 2009)

The Guardian gallery is hilarious 

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/gallery/2009/aug/27/european-super-league-the-gallery?picture=352027180



> Arsène Wenger stars as a superhero, a superhero and, erm, a superhero in this week's takes on his vision of the future. Our winner is Valentino Cellupica, who pockets a free £100 bet with Blue Square, while the second prize of a copy of We Could Be Heroes by Tom Fordyce and Ben Dirs goes to Brian Corcoran. Next we want your Jermain Defoes. Send them to gallery@guardian.co.uk by 6.23pm on 1 September as a jpeg or gif, complete with a CAPTION. *Anyone who forgets will be forced to buy Newcastle United*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/europe/8223917.stm
People just can't let it go.

If we get screwed over by a Rooney dive on Saturday,you just know that the media will put the blame on Eduardo-What goes round,comes round and all that stuff.


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 27, 2009)

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8751_5516792,00.html

The best read I've had this week


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

Draw starts in 15 mins.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Live Text for catching it up LIVE 

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/aug/27/champions-league-draw-live


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

I am watching stream
Milan and Madrid in the same group!Get in!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Inter-Barca,get in.
Arsenal with AZ Alkamaar.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Liverpool with Olympique Lyonnais.
Gerard Houllier connection.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

United go to Russia and Turkey 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Group H

Arsenal
AZ
Olympiacos
Liege

Good draw.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

Infact we got the easiest group


----------



## ico (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2009)

As they say,there are no easy games in Europe











Except in CL group H 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Chelsea 
Porto 
Atletico
Apoel

Tough group for CFC.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
RAWK going nuts over the bird hosting the draw


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

Ashley Young dived to win a penalty in the UEFA cup.Let's see if it gets any coverage at all.An Englishman diving against a European team is apparently OK.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes certainly . . Atleast Ed didnt jump up and down begging for penalty like Manure players do . . If its retro rules then judge all a them . . It ll certainly go for lifetime 4 those players esp Ash, Ron , .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

UEFA chief Michel Platini is bringing in FIVE refs per game to stop *Eduardo & Co*

Sun's headline today.
Why not Gerrard or co. or Rooney or co. or Young or co.?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

Why the hell you guys are after Gerrard all the time.... 
And now when your own player is in similar situation, you guys have a problem...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

If they ban Eduardo for 2 matches,it will only be fair that every player,English or not is banned for simulation,without exceptions.No more letting go of United and Liverpool players.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

And oh if UEFA thinks a player is diving they have EVERY right to take action whether it is Torres, Gerrard, Messi, Henry, or Ronaldo.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And oh this was a faaaaaaaar worse dive than Gerrard v Athletico which you guys so much hold on.
There's no shred of doubt that it was a blatant dive.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Why the hell you guys are after Gerrard all the time....
> And now when your own player is in similar situation, you guys have a problem...


Because it amazes me how he gets away blameless all the time for simulation.While Eduardo gets branded a cheat for 1st offense.Rooney and a lot of English players are in the same boat as Gerrard.
Of course we have a problem because of the totally different treatment of Arsenal players in particular.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

There is one thing about exaggerating a tackle with a theatrical falling over and just falling with total deliberation. If you want my honest opinion, the second case is what with Eduardo and I think that's lot worse.
But yes both cases is cheating and should be punished whether it's Arsenal or Liverpool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And oh if UEFA thinks a player is diving they have EVERY right to take action whether it is Torres, Gerrard, Messi, Henry, or Ronaldo.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


Yes they have every right to take action,but they don't do it often enough.Diving happens every week in every competition.Only because media blew the incident over the top,they are compelled to take an action.
This is the same media which ignores or edits out Gerrard\Rooney dives in the highlights ITV wanked about the dive all the time as if nothing else happened over the 2 legs.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

And if they are beginning punishing with Eduardo now, at least better late than never. What if he dived in CL Champions Semi Final and gets banned for the Final?

Hopefully more action against divers in the future
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> This is the same media which ignores or edits out Gerrard\Rooney dives in the highlights ITV wanked about the dive all the time as if nothing else happened over the 2 legs.


English players bias, period. Nothing to with Arsenal or Liverpool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah,if you are punishing Ed,don't make it a one off case.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

And Oh punishment should be more severe for more famous players. They are after all role models.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

Equal justice for all.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Liverpool_fan said:


> English players bias, period. Nothing to with Arsenal or Liverpool.



I can't remember Ronaldo or Babel(vs. Arsenal CL QF) getting a 2 match ban.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I can't remember Ronaldo or *Babel*(vs. Arsenal CL QF) getting a 2 match ban.


Huh? He was pulled out by Fabregas (out the box actually) and collided with Toure. In a nutshell he was pulled down. Prolly only a freekick (since foul outside the bx), but was not a dive. He didn't run and throw himself away like Eduardo did.
And yes Ronaldo has to be dealt with.

Ah oh I was talking about English media bias.
EDIT: Looked at the incident again. OK it *might* have been a dive. But there's some amount of doubt about it.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 28, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Your argument is "donkey balls".We have had people who support Barca,Real and even Zenit in this thread.
> Really do you need to watch Serie-A\Spanish league to hate the teams?Most of the fans supporting the top English clubs despise Barca\Real\AC Milan because of their antics.
> Rivalries are not limited to a league when you support major European powers,like most of the people here do.



i do not wish to fight over this...but then why not Inter,Lyon,Roma in the poll..ppl must be hating them too innit??

"Really do you need to watch Serie-A\Spanish League to hate the teams" ->dude how can u hate/love any team without having watched them play?

i'm sorry but i'm not the one NOT making any sense


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^  You dont watch Champions League. 
And yes regarding Roma's history of their retard fans, there is reason to hate them. So they need to be in the list too. 

I know tho why Barca is in the list.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 28, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Yes they have every right to take action,but they don't do it often enough.Diving happens every week in every competition.Only because media blew the incident over the top,they are compelled to take an action.
> This is the same media which ignores or edits out Gerrard\Rooney dives in the highlights ITV wanked about the dive all the time as if nothing else happened over the 2 legs.



i knda agree with u on eduardo..but hey ronnie dived,not rooney! and apparently this was the last time rooney dived

www.rte.ie/sport/soccer/2008/1126/manunited.html


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

> However, Ferguson attempted to deflect the focus on Rooney by attacking former Arsenal midfielder Robert Pires. 'I think he has been watching Pires too much,' the United boss said



LMAO Classic 

OMG! I play too much FPSes dunno when I will start killing people


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^  You dont watch Champions League.
> And yes regarding Roma's history of their retard fans, there is reason to hate them. So they need to be in the list too.
> 
> I know tho why Barca is in the list.



i do dude..bt then not many ppl will be real madrid fans considering they never go beyond the last 16...the last time u sent them crying like babies.

regarding roma's retard fans..i agree.

a wiki entry says "In 2006, three Middlesbrough fans were stabbed and 10 others injured during fights with Roma fans in a UEFA Cup quarter-final match"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> i do not wish to fight over this...but then why not Inter,Lyon,Roma in the poll..ppl must be hating them too innit??
> 
> dude how can u hate/love any team without having watched them play?


Put yourself in shoes of an Arsenal fan and try to judge Real and Barca's antics in EVERY SINGLE transfer window of the recent years.From Vieira to Fabregas.
Its difficult not to despise them.

Inter,Lyon etc. are hardly the bad boys of Football,unless your team has a local rivalry with them.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


XTerminator_09 said:


> i knda agree with u on eduardo..but hey ronnie dived,not rooney! and apparently this was the last time rooney dived
> 
> www.rte.ie/sport/soccer/2008/1126/manunited.html


I take it that you are a "recent" Man United supporter.
Rooney's notorious dive at OT ended Arsenal's 49 game unbeaten run.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2009)

^Pires was the King of Diving  I still remember how he use to tangle his leg with others and fall over. I am sure Wenger wouldn't have seen ze incident. I don't believe you are picking on Rooney. He is not a habitual diver like Pires. 
Let me remind you all of another great who use to kiss the ground as if he is on a honeymoon with his wife. Luis Figo. Not-so-regular Ronaldinho and of course C.Ronaldo.
Filipo Inzaghi who use to defy gravity and fall over even if he is the only player in the penalty box  "Yeh toh pawan ka jhonka hai, jo mere badan ko hila raha hai, dula raha hai"  After Pires, the nest diver has to be Marc Van Bommel.

I am a little surprised that Gerrard & Rooney have been mentioned in the same league as them. They dive but not so regularly.
On a second thought, players dive out of desperation when their team is in a bad situation.

Lets just end this diving business now. Officials should use replays after the game to ban the players.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Pires was the King of Diving  I still remember how he use to tangle his leg with others and fall over. I am sure Wenger wouldn't have seen ze incident. I don't believe you are picking on Rooney. He is not a habitual diver like Pires.
> Let me remind you all of another great who use to kiss the ground as if he is on a honeymoon with his wife. Luis Figo. Not-so-regular Ronaldinho and of course C.Ronaldo.
> Filipo Inzaghi who use to defy gravity and fall over even if he is the only player in the penalty box  "Yeh toh pawan ka jhonka hai, jo mere badan ko hila raha hai, dula raha hai"  After Pires, the nest diver has to be Marc Van Bommel.
> 
> ...



Pires the king of diving  Just as Eduardo is the person who added the word "diving" in football dictionary.Cristiano Ronaldo?

No doubt Pires dived but media absolutely hated Arsenal back then(bunch of foreigners running riot in PL),they still do and blow the incident out of proportion.
If Rooney were French and played for Arsenal,you would be calling him the diver king because of all the press hype.  

Arsenal FC have been the biggest advocates of video evidence for quite some time,but UEFA doesn't listen until the media wank on a story for a month.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
For me it was the issue ended yesterday.Eduardo should not have dived,and I hope he won't do it again.But first the media,then the Celtic players-who managed 2 shots on goal over the 2 legs,Scottish football Association and now UEFA are blowing it over the top.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVb2gbMtN3I
Lol-video made by redcafe.Nothing against Liverpool fans.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2009)

^You seem to be surprised with my comments about Pires. I am sure you are not a "recent" Arsenal fan.


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, I can easily get "huge compilations" of dives by CR79 or Gerrard on YouTube. 

It's quite funny that dives by Gerrard or Rooney are actually termed as 'self-defense' and when they win a penalty, the commentators say that, "Look how cleverly he forced a foul onto him." 

Eduardo dived. Simple as that and it's not something we Arsenal fans are really happy about.

Was the Atletico Madrid game the only game Gerrard dived? ehh? 

Babel's one was a clear dive. oh! then what about Hleb being fouled by Kuyt in the box which was considered a 'dive'.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2009)

^I am not defending anybody


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

New development.



> UEFA today charged Arsenal striker Eduardo with diving to win a penalty against Celtic and he could now face missing the Gunners' first two Champions League group games.
> 
> European football's governing body announced they had opened disciplinary proceedings against the Croatia international for "deceiving the referee" in Wednesday night's play-off round second leg at the Emirates Stadium.
> 
> ...



"deceiving the referee"

I am Ok with this decision.This means everyone who dives in the future will get a two match ban.
Or will they?


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2009)

hmm let's end this and let our Football to do all the talking. We have a tough fixture this weekend.

Will Rosicky be starting?


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 28, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Put yourself in shoes of an Arsenal fan and try to judge Real and Barca's antics in EVERY SINGLE transfer window of the recent years.From Vieira to Fabregas.
> Its difficult not to despise them.
> 
> Inter,Lyon etc. are hardly the bad boys of Football,unless your team has a local rivalry with them.
> ...



2004 is recent? ok im a recent utd supporter... but is arsenals unbeaten record recent? nah

wud also like to add tht utd won 2-0 in tht match..rooney himself scorin the other while nistelrooy had taken the penalty earlier.but only because rooney ended this run doesnt mean u blatantly put his name in the "Divers' lounge"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

I hate to get into this again and again. You gooners make it seem as if players like Gerrard and Rooney are players who dive all the time like the lot of Pires or C.Ronaldo 

Oh I dont consider Rooney as a diver either no matter how much I hate him. Does that mean he has NEVER dived? eh?

And I wonder players of your team wouldn't have tried to take advantage in such situations.  You cannot deny they wouldn't

It would be too much to expect players to self-discipling themselves about dives. It should be UEFA and the referees who should handle it appropriately. 

And oh this decision by UEFA is laudable, a rare feat.

Anyway yeah let's end this discussion.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 28, 2009)

yea i think the eduardo incident is a warning to those (U hearing ronaldo?? U left united so its for u too now ) tht diving is a punishable offence...eduardo must be freaked out by now...

btw i dint hear a mention on drogba since we're talkin abt simulations here..a start a to a nu debate 

also wud like to add tht rooney would not have been the target of "accusations" made by the Gonners had he scored an og tht'd helped ars continue their run.

and gonners are u angry tht rooney scored his first (when at everton,became the youngest scorer then) against u and tht dumbass keeper semen (oops ) seaman?


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I hate to get into this again and again. You gooners make it seem as if players like Gerrard and Rooney are players who dive all the time like the lot of Pires or C.Ronaldo


Pires was a diver. Accepted.

hmm but why was no action taken against the other players who HAVE dived earlier repetitively?

The fact that the action is being taken against the player who may have been seen diving for the first time is very harsh. 

But as a football fan, I'm happy with UEFA's decision.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

Rooney vs. Tottenham
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cmpozcslIA
Rooney vs. Blackburn
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM2sohlAv04
Rooney vs. Chelsea
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXw7Xk4hk-Q
Plus Villarreal and Arsenal.I rest my case.

Eduardo got vilified for diving ONCE,in an already dead tie.



			
				ico said:
			
		

> Will Rosicky be starting?


Nah,I doubt he'll even make it to bench.We should know about Cesc in a few hours.
Theo is out until the end of the international break.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


XTerminator_09 said:


> yea i think the eduardo incident is a warning to those (U hearing ronaldo?? U left united so its for u too now ) tht diving is a punishable offence...eduardo must be freaked out by now...
> 
> btw i dint hear a mention on drogba since we're talkin abt simulations here..a start a to a nu debate
> 
> ...


Drogba has been somewhat criticised by the press,but he never got a ban!



XTerminator_09 said:


> also wud like to add tht rooney would not have been the target of "accusations" made by the Gonners had he scored an og tht'd helped ars continue their run.
> 
> and gonners are u angry tht rooney scored his first (when at everton,became the youngest scorer then) against u and tht dumbass keeper semen (oops ) seaman?


Pfft..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

ico said:


> Pires was a diver. Accepted.
> 
> hmm but why was no action taken against the other players who HAVE dived earlier repetitively?
> 
> The fact that the action is being taken against the player who may have been seen diving for the first time is very harsh.


Yeah that was harsh. 1 match ban was enough IMHO. 
And yes this should be equal for all. Next time someone dives whether Gerrard, Henry, Rooney or the regular ones like C.Ronaldo or Drogba, they should get similar punishments.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Oh I dont consider Rooney as a diver either no matter how much I hate him. Does that mean he has NEVER dived? eh?
> .


Well if Eduardo is a cvnting cheat infecting the game according to the press for diving once,Rooney must be something.


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTxl799Q2t4 - Rooney's dive against Arsenal.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2009)

ico said:


> Will Rosicky be starting?


abey, the form that Arsenal are in, why are you hell bent in disturbing the rhythm with the inclusion of a  bird-flu player   Arsenal don't need, or dare I say, he cant hold a place in this current playing 11.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 28, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Rooney vs. Tottenham
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cmpozcslIA
> Rooney vs. Blackburn
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM2sohlAv04
> ...



dude its all cool here,e1 tho tht was a nudge...i think not banning drogba (still) implies there is no racial angle to this story at all


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeah that was harsh. 1 match ban was enough IMHO.
> And yes this should be equal for all. Next time someone dives whether Gerrard, Henry, Rooney or the regular ones like C.Ronaldo or Drogba, they should get similar punishments.


Agreed,but everyone knows this is not going to happen.Maybe if Denilson dived...



> abey, the form that Arsenal are in, why are you hell bent in disturbing the rhythm with the inclusion of a  bird-flu player   Arsenal don't need, or dare I say, he cant hold a place in this current playing 11.


Cause he is better than Diaby


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Well if Eduardo is a cvnting cheat infecting the game according to the press for diving once,Rooney must be something.



Eduardo is an unlucky nub who got caught red-handed on his first attempt.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 28, 2009)

ico said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTxl799Q2t4 - Rooney's dive against Arsenal.



i agree dude...but u cant include him in the Divers' Lounge for diving 6 times in over 300 games??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> dude its all cool here,e1 tho tht was a nudge...i think not banning drogba (still) implies there is no racial angle to this story at all


It is not racism but Xenophobia.Chelsea have an English spine so the media go on easy at them.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2009)

Arsenal fans should divert their anger towards UEFA and not to fellow posters here. I believe Wenger can write an open letter to UEFA pointing out their inactions against other simulation infected players.  For those who believe this action of UEFA would be acted upon regularly and consistently are doing nothing but day-dreaming. Incontistency and un-justice would prevail.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Eduardo is an unlucky nub who got caught red-handed on his first attempt.


Or maybe he was caught doing that in a red and white shirt against a British team



XTerminator_09 said:


> i agree dude...but u cant include him in the Divers' Lounge for diving 6 times in over 300 games??


So why brand Ed a cheat?You can say that Rooney is not a serial diver,but people don't even talk about his dives after the game.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_rahim said:


> Arsenal fans should divert their anger towards UEFA and not to fellow posters here. I believe Wenger can write an open letter to UEFA pointing out their inactions against other simulation infected players.  For those who believe this action of UEFA would be acted upon regularly and consistently are doing nothing but day-dreaming. Incontistency and un-justice would prevail.


My anger is directed towards the fvcking media.We know UEFA are incompetent noobs.
Fvck Media
Fvck UEFA
Fvck Celtic
Fvck Pundits
Up the ARSE!


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 28, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Or maybe he was caught doing that in a red and white shirt against a British team
> 
> 
> So why brand Ed a cheat?You can say that Rooney is not a serial diver,but people don't even talk about his dives after the game.
> ...



 when the buck did i call eduardo a cheat?? eduardo got  unlucky thts all. an excerpt from soccerlens.com

What people have to understand is:

a) it’s rife
b) it’s not just the foreign players
c) There isn’t a single prem team who hasn’t benefited from the odd dodgy refereeing descision over the years so wind your collective necks in and stop being so bloody self-righteous


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

Again by "you" I mean the general people and media.


> There isn’t a single prem team who hasn’t benefited from the odd dodgy refereeing descision over the years so wind your collective necks in and stop being so bloody self-righteous


No one can be self-righteous in this case as you are saying.I am against the fvcking witch hunt against Eduardo.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Btw. Wenger just pwned the UEFA in his press conference.Ill post the transcript.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2009)

Why are you making your life miserable? Just junk it.


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2009)

chalo lets end this topic. 

Peace.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

^^Cause I am a gooner.


			
				skysports.com said:
			
		

> I find it a complete disgrace and not acceptable," he told Sky Sports News.
> 
> "We will not accept the way Uefa treated this case. Having seen the television again nothing is conclusive from that and it singles out a player in Europe to be a cheat and that is not acceptable.
> 
> ...



Hit the nail on the arse.Wenger speaks a lot of sense there,and I agree with him 100%.
Time to show some bollocks to UEFA and the other noobs.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Fabregas out for tomorrow 
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/fabregas-to-miss-manchester-united-clash

I am still quietly confident that we will get a positive result.
We can deal with this situation with Arshavin switching between the midfield and the hole.

Denilson-Song
----Shava
-RVP---Ed---Bendtner

Denilson in the Cesc role.Good enough for me.


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Hit the nail on the arse.Wenger speaks a lot of sense there,and I agree with him 100%.


+1000000000


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fvck Celtic


Dude give Celtic some respect. They are a great club with great history.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2009)

Why are you giving fodder to us in terms of "history"? 
I saw the matches and Celtic couldn't muster even one decent attack. Arseanl are in great form.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

Nothing conclusive? LMAO 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_rahim said:


> Why are you giving fodder to us in terms of "history"?
> I saw the matches and Celtic couldn't muster even one decent attack. Arseanl are in great form.



But still they have every right to feel wronged by Eduardo. 
Imagine the gooners reaction if they had been the victims.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

We get victimized every other week.
Some of the statements from the Celtic players were disgraceful.They are burning effigies of Ed at the parkhead today
Credit to Mowbray though,he didn't moan about the penalty and accepted that Arsenal were clearly better.


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2009)

@LFC_fan

Sorry, we have already been victims many a times. 

Media's reaction on English divers is well known. "self-defense" - "forcing the foul" like I quoted.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2009)

@LFC: Even if that penalty had not been awarded, the result would have been the same   I just read a quote from an Arsenal fan who puts it quite nicely "The standard of Scottish Football is no better than Danish or Romanian League."


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 28, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Why are you giving fodder to us in terms of "history"?
> I saw the matches and Celtic couldn't muster even one decent attack. Arseanl are in great form.



utd played balls against barca in cl final...does tht mean they suck too?
ars were super.thats it. *it all depends on how u play at that moment*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

As expected Wenger has been branded a "moaner" and his statement has been dismissed as a "rant" 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


XTerminator_09 said:


> utd played balls against barca in cl final...does tht mean they suck too?
> ars were super.thats it. *it all depends on how u play at that moment*


Celtic has not won away from home in Europe for quite a few years now,and SPL isn't that great league either.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2009)

Ashley Young blatantly trying to "deceive the referee" 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BWRDOjfz9c
BAN FTW.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Andy Gray blasts the UEFA decision.
*www.skysports.com/opinion/story/0,25212,12064_5520431,00.html


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2009)

[11:02 pm]    <Drogba>    UEFA's decision about Eduardo is a ****ing disgrace
[11:02 pm]    <ico666>    hi Drogba
[11:02 pm]    <Drogba>    UEFA's decision about Eduardo is a ****ing disgrace
[11:02 pm]    =-=    Drogba was booted from #digit by ArTiFiCiAlIdIoT (Bad word detected. (******) :: [Fri Aug 28 23:10:26 2009] - Banned 0 minutes ·254·)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2009)

I sent an email to UEFA congratulating them for the action against diving and requested them to take similar action against


Mutu
Gilardino
Drogba
Anelka
Shevchenko
J Cole
Kalou
Deco
Ballack
Lampard
A Cole
Belleti
Eboue
Torres
Riera
Babel
Benayoun
Kuyt
Gerrard
Lucas
Aurelio
Bridge
Wright Phillips
Adebayor
Robinho
Rooney
Berbatov
Owen
Anderson
Nani
Pato
Inzaghi
Zambrotta
Ronaldinho
Ambrosini
Pirlo
Borriello
Victor Valdes
Alves
Puyol
Ibrahimovic
Demichelis
Ribery
Robben
van Bommel
Klose
Schweinsteiger
Stankovic
Quaresma
Maicon
Materazzi
Mancini
Sneijder
Hulk
Meireles
Salihamidzic
Iaquinta
Del Piero
Amauri
Camoranesi
Giovinco
Sissoko
Diego
Kallstrom
Lopez
Govou
Cissokho
Pepe
Ramos
Raul
Kaka
Ronaldo
Diarra
Marcelo
Guti
van Nistelrooy
Higuain
van der Vaart
Adriano
Fabiano
Renato
Capel
Chevanton
Navas



Lot of g00ners sending this email to UEFA,Skysports and other twats.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2009)

Ibrahimovic has just dived in the UEFA supercup,infront of Platini 
I expect charges to be laid on him soon.

Messi headbutted a Shakhtar player.3 game ban please


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 29, 2009)

I dont think it ll even make it in tabloids . .


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 29, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ibrahimovic has just dived in the UEFA supercup,infront of Platini
> I expect charges to be laid on him soon.
> 
> Messi headbutted a Shakhtar player.3 game ban please



ive noticed tht platini has got this thing for barca and other top non-english clubs..it was clearly visible during che v barca semi and also during the final...fearing a repeat of last year.

Messi headbutted?? rofl ya,ban him from the champions league this season


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 29, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I sent an email to UEFA congratulating them for the action against diving and requested them to take similar action against
> 
> 
> Mutu
> ...



lol they may as well close/shut their league shutters down,especially EPL,after banning all these players...also many simulators are on the loose in the not-so-famous leagues


----------



## Krow (Aug 29, 2009)

UEFA has already been lambasted so much for varied acts of simulation going unpunished and for sporadic acts of mis-refereeing that it wanted a scapegoat who was already being pwned by the English media (as it is the richest league).

Enter Eduardo, a player who has been plagued by injury after injury. I feel he was more like trying not to come under another bulldozer challenge and sit on the bench for 6 months or so then diving to win a penalty and screaming his heart out that it should have been a penalty. He didn't even appeal for it!

UEFA are jumping the bandwagon AFAI can see.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 29, 2009)

It seems Cesc will miss todays match . .


----------



## Krow (Aug 29, 2009)

I was hoping he would play. But maybe this match will turn out to be the coming of age of denilson + song + even diaby. Step up guys. 

What time is the match? Ashburton or OT?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 29, 2009)

The Ashley young dive was one of the worst i have ever seen. I mean, if this is going to be a norm, Manure has been saved by selling off Ronaldo, coz i dont see him playing much in either of the leagues. And how can you give a 2 match ban to a player for a yellow card offense?? Thats downright pathetic. Wenger's gave a fantastic inverview. "You cant have one rule for one and a different rule for others".


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 29, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I sent an email to UEFA congratulating them for the action against diving and requested them to take similar action against
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



OMG! The gooners are sooooo ethical that none of their current players is in the list (EDIT: except Eboue)! Poor gooners! Sooo unlucky! 

I think the gooners should be awarded the quadruple and the season should end up right now.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 29, 2009)

^^I see Eboue there.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 29, 2009)

Ya noticed it now 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Victor Valdes


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 29, 2009)

lol @ Ashley Young dive 

Seriously there should be a ban here! Oh wait!  Villa are already out of Europe


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> utd played balls against barca in cl final...does tht mean they suck too?
> ars were super.thats it. *it all depends on how u play at that moment*



Honestly, I am at a loss here as to which post of mine compelled you to reply. I can't understand your comment and my reply was to my buddy LFC_Fan and his "history" connection 

As for that final, Barcelona's mid-field played superbly   Utd didn't played balls against Barca, they never got the ball from Xavi & Iniesta  
Don't you think United sucked on that night?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2613106/Evra-Arsenal-are-shameful.html
That SOB Evra is talking again
He would dislike us even more when it turns out to be his last game for 6 months or so.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


dreamcatcher said:


> And how can you give a 2 match ban to a player for a yellow card offense?? Thats downright pathetic


Apparently it doesn't work like that now,the referee's decision isn't final anymore. 
Its pathetic that UEFA has "opened a dangerous door" as Wenger said,in a knee jerk decision.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Honestly, I am at a loss here as to which post of mine compelled you to reply. I can't understand your comment and my reply was to my buddy LFC_Fan and his "history" connection
> 
> As for that final, Barcelona's mid-field played superbly   Utd didn't played balls against Barca, they never got the ball from Xavi & Iniesta
> Don't you think United sucked on that night?



u said it yourself...utd scked tht night,but overall,they rule


----------



## ico (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm happy with the hate. I hope that makes us even better on the pitch.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> u said it yourself...utd scked tht night,but overall,they rule



I am still confused about about your earlier post.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2009)

ico said:


> I'm happy with the hate. I hope that makes us even better on the pitch.


Yes,last time we thrived on such siege mentality(after '03 OT) but then we had mature pros who had immense self belief.In the present team there are a few players who may have a shaky confidence.However,I felt a strong us vs. them feeling at the club after the brilliant Wenger press conference yesterday.(worth a watch,one of his best ever)
Fortunately Eduardo is mentally tough so he won't be affected by all the booing he is going to get in the English stadiums,starting from today,by the tabloid reading mob.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 29, 2009)

Gerrard scores finally . . 3-0 liverpool twice came from behind . . So unlike them that too against Bolton


----------



## Krow (Aug 29, 2009)

^ You mean 3-2!

Bolton are ultimate noobs. For Gerrard's goal, 4 or 5 guys were rushing toward Torres leaving G unmarked! Super one-touch volley from G! Good one for LFC.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 29, 2009)

phuchungbhutia said:


> Gerrard scores finally . . 3-0 liverpool twice came from behind . . So unlike them that too against Bolton


Unlike them? Huh? Are you really serious? Liverpool is well known for coming back. 

Oh great result for Liverpool BTW.  We really needed a win.

Couldn't watch the match.  Actually had gone to watch India v Syria in Nehru Cup. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hmm Reports are claiming that Dynamo Kiev have signed Andriy Shevchenko.

Better fo Sheva I think if true.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 29, 2009)

FSOB!!! Arsenal denied a penalty. 

Brilliant goal by arshavin though.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 29, 2009)

eboue dived,anybody listening??


----------



## Krow (Aug 29, 2009)

^He got a yellow card unlike most great divers from your team!

Arsenal playing like smelly socks! Just like the barca cl final long long ago, wn all was well until two touches changed the match!


----------



## ico (Aug 29, 2009)

Diaby.......


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 29, 2009)

i had hrd tht ars are victim of wrong decisions,and tht the ars players dont dive


----------



## Krow (Aug 29, 2009)

Almunia ROX!
Diaby ROX!

There we go...


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 29, 2009)

wenger lol


----------



## ico (Aug 29, 2009)

^ did you see Arshavin being fouled and the handball.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 29, 2009)

go on gonners....cry now like babies,admit tht utd won.gallas was offside..


----------



## ico (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats to the mancers.

Well, we did everything right in the game.  Were better than them. Almunia and Diaby handed over the victory to them.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 29, 2009)

WTF!!! Arshavin denied a penalty. blew fosters hand off. What was diaby thinking?? OMG!! I hope arsenal come back strong after this. We played the football and Manure get the victory. This really cant be happening. Not again..please!!


----------



## abyss88 (Aug 29, 2009)

i think arsenal were unlucky tonight...but nice dive by "Sir" eboue though


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 29, 2009)

Denilson had a bad game. RVP was dissapointing. Diaby showed some skills but left much o be desirred.gallas and vermaelen were a revelation. Brilliant play by Sagna and Clichy. Fosters save really summed up Arsenal's day today. Anyways, No cesc,ross,nasri,walcott and we made Manc **** in their pants tonight and also scored a goal for them(two in fact). We will be back!!


----------



## ico (Aug 29, 2009)

I won't say RVP was disappointing. He was fine.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2009)

utd were without vds n ferdi,u wudnt have scored tht 1 too if it was for these 2.

btw i cant hear any arse fan complaining abt tht blatant eboue dive...and diaby may as well learn the basics of defending...."arsenal brought down to earth by the champions" is tmrws headlines...thankfully no one's crying  abt the utd penalty


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 30, 2009)

RVP is far from his best. The thing that really hurt Arsenal today were the set pieces. Except from one from RVP, the ones from denilson and Arshavin were wasted. And why wasnt wilshire played instead of Ramsey??


----------



## Rahim (Aug 30, 2009)

What a lucky escape for United.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 30, 2009)

No we aint. At least we did not buy off the English referees. Fletcher made a humongous tackle on Arshavin.if any manure pot says that it was not a penalty i would know nothing has changed.  

Its just the 3rd game of the season for Arsenal. Manure are losing ground. They dont have any able reserves to deliver for injuries. Bernley had them, the others will taste meat soon too.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2009)

bottomline -->utd won,eboue dived,diaby lol,ars deserved the pen,rvp unlucky with the fk


----------



## Rahim (Aug 30, 2009)

^The point is Arsenal lost this match, than United winning it.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2009)

loling at dreamcatcher.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 30, 2009)

^Yes, he is thumping his chest.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyways, last season Manure lost 2-1 to Arsenal at Emirates and went on to win the league. Well..


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 30, 2009)

This thread is crawling with some plastiks 

lol...I really felt bad for Arsenal...everything right except dumb and dumber+almunia 

ManUre didn't deserve to win...period...

Vermaelen was awesome, Arshavin was even better 

Meanwhile, Chelsea 3 - 0 Burnley 
Anelka, Cole and Ballack, with Lampard assisting with 2 of the 3.

Also, Sheva is leaving back to Dynamo Kiev, where he first started his career..
All I can say is..well..I dont know what to say


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2009)

From what I read it sounds like a cruel result.MOTM=Dean
and the legend of D&D lives on.
We should have started ed over ebou.
I feel it will be hard for the guys to recover from this.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 30, 2009)

Ed was being booed from all corners. It would have been suicide. DOnt think Arsenal will be too disappointed with their performance though .Diaby may need some serious psychiatric help though.  

Ohh yea.And Arsenal need  a new goalkeeper.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 30, 2009)

Its a pity Arsenal lost . . They played well but too many missed chances . . The goal from Arshavin was really good . .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 30, 2009)

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/8425/1251570349756.gif

Rooney dive?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2009)

He started to go down before contact but al acted like a muppet.More often than not those are given.Arshavin
pen however is given 10/10 times.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2009)

all i'd like to say is this. If u heard Andy Gray yest during the match on ESPN,"If ur a gk in tht stuation,and dont get the ball cleanly,its a penalty." n no pundit opposed.

i was wondering as to how no arse came up with this babycry about rooney diving.

those of who think arsha's was a pen, read this article

*www.premierleague.com/page/MatchReports/0,,12306~47357,00.html

clearly states this "*Then Darren Fletcher slid into Arshavin and despite winning the ball, Arsenal claimed for a penalty.

Referee Mike Dean was standing near enough to make the perfect decision and waved the shout away*."

now u'll say this is a biased report.

also wenger lol and his problems with the authority

*www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opinion/b...is-problems-with-authority-article137687.html

and these articles aint written by a n00b indian fan,these are international articles for god's sakes.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Aug 30, 2009)

regarding the rooney incident, your back leg starts to trail when you are overstretching to get the ball and thats exactly what happened here. almunia brought him down and it would have been a nail on penalty anywhere on the planet. regarding the fletcher incident, it would have been a foul and a yellow had it been outside the box but not inside considering that he got a bit of the ball too


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 30, 2009)

If such video is to be reviewed by FA then they should also see the video where Ed leg was broken in the field . . Then may be they can measure it properly . .


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2009)

Fact 1 : We lost.
Fact 2 : They won.
Fact 3 : The league table doesn't reflect or care how.

CON : We still lack an experienced DM to command the midfield.
PRO : Our defence was pretty solid, but for Almunia's mistake.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 30, 2009)

Felt Bad for Arsenal. 

Bloody Mancs. How the hell do they have ALL the LUCK in the world.


----------



## ico (Aug 30, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> those of who think arsha's was a pen, read this article
> 
> *www.premierleague.com/page/MatchReports/0,,12306~47357,00.html
> 
> ...


Sorry, if you would have seen the replay, the tackle was NOT on the ball. He somehow got the ball and also the ball touched Fletcher's hands which means it was also a handball.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 30, 2009)

How can one just over-look an obvious penalty just because it would harm his team?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 30, 2009)

^definitely :-0


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2009)

ico said:


> Sorry, if you would have seen the replay, the tackle was NOT on the ball. He somehow got the ball and also the ball touched Fletcher's hands which means it was also a handball.



k i agree with ya this time


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2009)

dude this is ultimate
CELTIC suffered the ultimate shame yesterday – they had a player sent off for diving

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2614486/Celtics-diving-shame.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2009)

Whats funny is that they are blaming Eduardo AGAIN,saying because of his incident,the refs have become strict on diving.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2009)

Football 365 said:
			
		

> Being sent off for the heinous crime of kicking an empty water bottle wasn't even the final insult. No, the final metaphorical kick was Wenger's pointless expulsion to the stands from which, typically, he had been subjected to the ultimate accusation against any man's character on several audible occasions during the previous 95 minutes. Officialdom will always be officious; it's what they are supposed to be. But there are no excuses to be made for Manchester United's failure to take action against those supporters who persist in taking 'terrace banter' far, far beyond what can be deemed acceptable.


United supporters were a joke."Sit down you pedophile" was ringing around OT throughout the game.Then there was the biggest act of hypocrisy of booing Eduardo.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2009)

wenger paedophile = epic lol..considering his knack of signing 14yr old "colored" kids


----------



## Rahim (Aug 31, 2009)

Now Wenger brands United's style of play as Anti-Football!!!!!!  Time to take "maoun vratt" Wenger.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2009)

^^We got fouled each time we tried to break,just because referee somehow ignored Fletcher,don't think it never happened.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


XTerminator_09 said:


> all i'd like to say is this. If u heard Andy Gray yest during the match on ESPN,"If ur a gk in tht stuation,and dont get the ball cleanly,its a penalty." n no pundit opposed.
> 
> i was wondering as to how no arse came up with this babycry about rooney diving.
> 
> ...



So Arshavin one was not a penalty and Rooney pen was crystal clear?
You think Wenger's statement about the referee was wrong?
So whatever Andy Gray says or the crap the mirror writes are gospel truths to you?
Really pathetic mate.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


look_niks01011968 said:


> but not inside considering that he got a bit of the ball too


Yes with his hand


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2009)

Based on the performance,I would go out on a limb and say that Arsenal will challenge CFC for the title this year.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 31, 2009)

^So why term it Anti-Football? Tackles and fouls are part of the game. So teams like Germany, Holland, etc should never be allowed to play  If referees have a soft corner for a team, then he can write it to FA itself.
I am afraid but Wenger should take a break from his Philosopher seat. Platini will understand him clearly as both are French, so why no take the case to him?

Just tell me how a seasoned manager like him goofed up when he was sent to the stands? (I know it was in-justice). He made a mockery out of himself.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2009)

^^Lol,FA and UEFA will fine Wenger at any given opportunity.Rather not talk to them.
The noob 4th referee made a mockery of himself,and the referee's association will offer an apology to le boss for that.
Any manager in the world would react the same way after whatever happened in and before the game.(except Avram Grant maybe lol)
The anti-football thing looked to have been originated from the Eduardo bs.If the media create so much furor over diving,why not over this too.Basically excessive fouls are committed to stop the other team from playing their game.Just because it has become a part of the game doesn't mean it is right


----------



## Baker (Sep 1, 2009)

congratulations to indian football team for wining the nehru cup


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2009)

> So Arshavin one was not a penalty and Rooney pen was crystal clear?
> You think Wenger's statement about the referee was wrong?
> So whatever Andy Gray says or the crap the mirror writes are gospel truths to you?
> Really pathetic mate.




im not saying they r gospel truths....but they r footie pundits..and whatever they say is under scrutiny (as it is now) so there must be logic to whatever they say..so u cant completely ignore tht,just coz ur fave team is on the recieving end..

gray said tht arsha's was a clear pen..but also said rooney's was too.

regarding the physical approach of utd towards the game,it wud be worth noting tht arsenal are team whose overall physique is weak,so utd will obviously take adv of tht. and it was clearly visible,ars players goin don every other minute.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 1, 2009)

fc barcelona beat sporting gijon 3-0 to kick start their la liga campaign. the goals came from bojan,keita and ibrahimovic 

*sapioi.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/jimmyjump.jpg
suck on it FIGO
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
FC Barcelona and AS Monaco have reached an agreement for the transfer of Eidur Gudjohnsen to join the Ligue 1 outfit for €2 million.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Lol,FA and UEFA will fine Wenger at any given opportunity.Rather not talk to them.
> The noob 4th referee made a mockery of himself,and the referee's association will offer an apology to le boss for that.
> Any manager in the world would react the same way after whatever happened in and before the game.(except Avram Grant maybe lol)
> The anti-football thing looked to have been originated from the Eduardo bs.If the media create so much furor over diving,why not over this too.Basically excessive fouls are committed to stop the other team from playing their game.Just because it has become a part of the game doesn't mean it is right



Wenger should coach Mohun Bagan and East Bengal  His silky football is needed here.

As for the excessive fouls, you should be proud of it, that the opponents have to kick Arsenal players to get the ball  I won't elaborate on this point. You are intelligent enough to understand. Just because Wenger doesn't have  Viera & Parlour in the squad anymore, he shouldn't think tackles are not part of this Arsenal squad. 

BTW how is Diaby? Has he stopped chewing gum?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2009)

Ill be mighty pissed if we don't pull a Diarra like deal in the last minute.
No matter how good we look at the moment,we will suffer defensive injuries sooner or later.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Tomas Rosicky is fit and will feature for his country,but Arshavin has a groin injury and will undergo scan tomorrow
Arsenal have submitted a 19 page defense of Eduardo.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2009)

arseblog said:
			
		

> 14.59 - The defender rumours gather pace as Arsenal confirm the free transfer of Mikael Silvestre to West Ham.
> 
> 15.34 - Arsenal announce they have re-signed Mikael Silvestre from West Ham for £800,000.
> 
> ...



10char


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2009)

Eduardo banned for 2 games.
Everything about this has been said before.


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2009)

twats...


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2009)

Did we sign anybody or do we have to hope that Diaby scores 35 (non-own) goals this season in a sensational comeback?


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 2, 2009)

Arsenal didnt sign anyone except Verm this season . . 
i still dont get it . . Arsene could have got Dunne from City or some other players , but they didnt . . Heard Arshavin has injured groin . . They should have done better this time in the market . . City have been so aggressive this time . . Someone from the top4 will be kicked out for sure . .


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 2, 2009)

all the hype about city will be cleared when they face arse next week.i think city still havent got any tough opposition yet,a side who really tested them.

if city managed to beat arsenal somehow,and later other big four teams as well,i think liverfools may have to watch the next CL in their televisions,rather than watch their team play.


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2009)

^Liverfools will comeback inth later part of the season. City will lose players to injury for sure! They are a new squad as yet. Team chemistry will take some time to blossom. Arsenal, if they lose/draw City, will lose face with fans for a long time. But, then again, we have Diaby...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2009)

> The Club is disappointed with Uefa’s decision to suspend Eduardo for two Champions League matches starting with Standard Liege on September 16.
> 
> We have been informed that we will receive a “reasoned decision” from Uefa by Thursday of this week. Once we receive Uefa’s rationale, we will make a decision on the next steps.
> 
> We have been deeply frustrated by the perfunctory and apparently arbitrary process that Uefa has followed in this instance. *We believe it is imperative that Uefa’s explanation for its decision provides clear and comprehensive standards that will be consistently enforced.  It is also critical that Uefa provides specific details of the processes it plans to adopt in reviewing all games under its jurisdiction.*


Arsenal will take UEFA to the cleaners.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Oh btw,Senderos is still at Arsenal,that means we have +1 defender than last season.I hope he is ahead of Silvester in the pecking order.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 2, 2009)

^^
Than what were those links with the Toffees? Rumours?

And those at UEFA are a bunch of useless tw@ts.
Chelsea vs Barca match was completely disgraced. Handballs and penalties everywhere and yet that fuc.king Platini sat and admired Ronolgo instead. The ref wasn't suspended, Pique wasn't banned for "misguiding". Really, what is the UEFA playing at? 

Hope Arsenal expose what a cun.t Platini is.. (not that we dont know that already )


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2009)

^^He was not included in the squad even once,so there was definitely something going on.

Chelsea should have gone after UEFA after that game,but it turns out that Abram and Platini have come pretty close these days


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks to some Arsenal bloggers,The Guardian and The Mirror have picked up the story of the Paedophile song at OT.Since then,Amazon.com has taken off the CDs containing that song.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2009)

FIFA bans Chelsea from making transfers till 2011


			
				guardian.com said:
			
		

> Chelsea have been banned from signing any new players until 2011, after Fifa accused them of illegally inducing a French youth-team player to join the club in 2007.
> 
> Fifa's dispute resolution chamber today released a statement fining Gaël Kakuta €780,000 following a complaint from FC Lens and finding Chelsea "jointly and severely liable".
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
[Insert ROFLCOPTER here]


----------



## ico (Sep 3, 2009)

hmm thats a disgrace again. Compensation will be fine, but banning for 2 years? oh come on.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2009)

^^Just the next year.Let's see whats the truth in this case.
More fun stuff from Eduardo case.



			
				F365 said:
			
		

> *Of the two faxes sent to Arsenal on the matter, one failed to arrive and the other was sent to the offices of Arsenal Ladies*


N00Bs 


> In an admission that is bound to further infuriate Arsenal after Eduardo was suspended for two matches for diving, the governing body has, reports The Times, 'confirmed that there are no plans to institute a regular programme of video referral for matches under its jurisdiction or issue an anti-diving directive'.


No surprises there,Eduardo was a one off caused by the media and well placed 'friends' of the Scottish FA in the UEFA.
All this stuff can lead to the death of the CL and UEFA,a lot of G14 clubs are pissed with UEFA and they will gladly make a Superleague.(Wenger predicted that a few months ago)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2009)

Drogba on this incident.
*londontomk.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/drogba.gif


----------



## Rahim (Sep 3, 2009)

What a disgrace!!!!! Now FIFA ban Real Madrid for their continuous approaching Ronaldo through un-official channels


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 3, 2009)

A 2 year ban is too much. Chelsea will surely appeal against this, and I hope they win the case. And poor Kakuta, banned for 4 months 
So it's not just UEFA anymore, we're being targeted by FIFA too


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 3, 2009)

I've had it with this useless shi.t  

Yeah FIFA, ban us for all I care...

First gay Platini bans Drogs and Bosingwa, then Eduardo is banned, now this....

What's up with EPL and "football regulators"? I dont know...


----------



## Rahim (Sep 3, 2009)

^English Teams are dominating too much for the liking of the gay monkeys


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Sep 3, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> United supporters were a joke."Sit down you pedophile" was ringing around OT throughout the game.Then there was the biggest act of hypocrisy of booing Eduardo.



i was not online for some time but this paedophile rant has really crept up now. i think its ok when chants like " redknapp's mother is a wh*re" and "we wish you would have died in the crash " aimed at ronaldo go around at the emirates. these are just some examples of the chants that are sung many times at the emirates. no but all this is just a part and parcel of the game when it happens with the gooners. isnt it ?? do people know how much we were abused in the 2-2 draw at the emirates last to last season. but alas gooners expect us to be cheering a manager who is supposedly of a rival team and has the audacity of coming at a place surrounded by many of our fans. i am not saying that the paedophile chants were good. they were a disgrace but perhaps you should be cleaning your house first. regarding the anti-football comments i think wenger has forgotten what arsenal played like in the early 90's. oh wait.... he doesnt know does he . making such comments when you have had the likes of viera playing for you. fletcher was immense in that game. the foul on arshavin was bad but saying that you guys were fouled everytime you tried to break is going over the top. play in the french league if you cant deal with the physicality of the english game. end of


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Sep 3, 2009)

chelsea breached the contract of another club. even roma were banned for a similar reason sometime ago if i am not wrong. anyways its not a two year ban but a two transfer window ban which means they would be able to buy players in jan 2011


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2009)

Do you know that Arsenal gives Alex Ferguson extra protection after he got abuse from a section behind the dugout 2 seasons back?I don't know why United don't take such actions,even when the majority of OT sings the chant.Arsenal is very strict about the supporters' matchday behavior.Heck,people are made to sit down by the stewards,hence the lack of atmosphere.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 3, 2009)

i was away on holiday for a week ..
trivandrum, tirunelveli, coimbatore and back to navi mumbai 

wassup over the the last week??? why the transfer ban?? sounds funny ...


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Sep 3, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Do you know that Arsenal gives Alex Ferguson extra protection after he got abuse from a section behind the dugout 2 seasons back?I don't know why United don't take such actions,even when the majority of OT sings the chant.Arsenal is very strict about the supporters' matchday behavior.Heck,people are made to sit down by the stewards,hence the lack of atmosphere.



people are requested to sms or phone call about the culprits who sing abusive chants in every ground in england. there is always a hooligan side to the fans. its a part of the game in england. take it with a pinch of salt rather than moaning about it as most of the gooners are doing across internet forums. these chants are atleast better than mocking the dead which the gooners are notoriously famous for


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 3, 2009)

wenger made a fool of himself..when he was (wrongly) sent off,he shdve left the pitch straightaway..he made a mockery of himself by going up there with the utd fans..if u watched closely,a majority of the fans  (atleast who we saw on tv) cheered and waved to wenger.while he left,there were some undesirable paedophile comments.

c'mon wenger's been here for 16 yrs,he knows that if a manager's sent off,he's supposed to leave the pitch


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> wenger made a fool of himself..when he was (wrongly) sent off,he shdve left the pitch straightaway..he made a mockery of himself by going up there with the utd fans..if u watched closely,a majority of the fans  (atleast who we saw on tv) cheered and waved to wenger.while he left,there were some undesirable paedophile comments.
> 
> c'mon wenger's been here for 16 yrs,he knows that if a manager's sent off,he's supposed to leave the pitch


I completely fail to understand how Wenger made a mockery of himself there.Even the sensible Utd. fans think he handled the matter well.
The manager is NOT supposed to leave the pitch.He is supposed to leave the dugout and that's what he did.If you study his actions last week you'll find out that he handled the entire United and Eduardo matter gracefully and expertly,I don't believe any other manager in England,atleast,could have done better.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> people are requested to sms or phone call about the culprits who sing abusive chants in every ground in england. there is always a hooligan side to the fans. its a part of the game in england. take it with a pinch of salt rather than moaning about it as most of the gooners are doing across internet forums. these chants are atleast better than mocking the dead which the gooners are notoriously famous for


How the fuck can you blame Arsenal for mocking the dead!?Its totally baseless and offensive to accuse us of doing it,let alone saying that we are "notoriously famous" for that.Any minority which does so are banned for lifetime by Arsenal.

I challenge you to prove even 1 incident of the Emirates\Highbury\Away crowd mocking Munich or any other disaster.

However,United are pretty notorious for their Hillsborough chanting in reply to Pool's Munich chants,and I am not talking just 1 or 2 supporters



-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Oh,and I fully support the fans of any club which "moan" about hooliganism in that form.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Sep 3, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> How the fuck can you blame Arsenal for mocking the dead!?Its totally baseless and offensive to accuse us of doing it,let alone saying that we are "notoriously famous" for that.Any minority which does so are banned for lifetime by Arsenal.
> 
> I challenge you to prove even 1 incident of the Emirates\Highbury\Away crowd mocking Munich or any other disaster.
> 
> ...



no fans were banned for lifetime 2 seasons back when ronaldo was targetted with munich chants that i have already mentioned before. if you expect me to go and search links to prove my case, then i dont have any.

the hillsbrough chants were made just once and then the club issued an apology to liverpool plus the fans were warned. even then the chants were made in response to liverpool fans mocking our dead in some of the fan reunion of theirs. that was quite understandable. 

ever heard "manyou manyou went on a plane , manyou manyou never came back again". this was the chant that leeds and arsenal fans sang about 20 years back.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I completely fail to understand how Wenger made a mockery of himself there.Even the sensible Utd. fans think he handled the matter well.
> The manager is NOT supposed to leave the pitch.He is supposed to leave the dugout and that's what he did.If you study his actions last week you'll find out that he handled the entire United and Eduardo matter gracefully and expertly,I don't believe any other manager in England,atleast,could have done better.



ever wondered why players head to the dressing room after being sent off. why did sammy lee leave the pitch when he was sent off against spuds ??


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Sep 3, 2009)

and yeah its ok to "moan" against hooliganism but do the same when people like cashley,harry redknapp are targetted at the emirates otherwise you lot look like hypocrites


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2009)

All I heard against Ronaldo in recent years were "wanker" chants,I could not find anything at all about accusations against Arsenal for such chants at any place,moreover,you would think that the media or Utd. fans would create a huge furor had Arsenal done it.
However,it takes only 1 minute of search to find loads of such chants by United.


About the chant you posted there,no,I have never heard about it.But a quick search showed that it was sung by Leeds and LIVERPOOL fans.So again,don't confuse Arsenal with Pool.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


look_niks01011968 said:


> ever wondered why players head to the dressing room after being sent off. why did sammy lee leave the pitch when he was sent off against spuds ??





> The Arsenal manager was sent to the stands by Mike Dean on the advice of    fourth official Lee Probert for kicking a water bottle in the technical area    after Robin van Persie's late equaliser was ruled out for offside.


*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football...n-apology-after-Old-Trafford-sending-off.html


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Sep 4, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> All I heard against Ronaldo in recent years were "wanker" chants,I could not find anything at all about accusations against Arsenal for such chants at any place,moreover,you would think that the media or Utd. fans would create a huge furor had Arsenal done it.
> However,it takes only 1 minute of search to find loads of such chants by United.
> 
> 
> ...



lol.........searching them now wont yeild anything as they dont remain posted long enough for obvious reasons. such things have happened in the past at both highbury and the emirates. one such chant that you cant find on many forums is the ashley cole 'gay' chant . if mocking wenger is wrong then so is mocking cole. many such chants have been sung at the emirates and at old trafford too. there are no two ways about it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and i would really like to see what have you "searched" regarding united fans


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Sep 4, 2009)

anyways i dont expect you to understand and i dont want to take it further since this is a very sensitive topic. but i hope gooners do turn up against things that go unnoticed on numerous occasions at the emirates but i know they wont.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 4, 2009)

Manure are next in the eyes of Fifa after Chelski . . Let them make pay too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> lol.........searching them now wont yeild anything as they dont remain posted long enough for obvious reasons. such things have happened in the past at both highbury and the emirates. one such chant that you cant find on many forums is the ashley cole 'gay' chant . if mocking wenger is wrong then so is mocking cole. many such chants have been sung at the emirates and at old trafford too. there are no two ways about it.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> and i would really like to see what have you "searched" regarding united fans


Well,its not hard to get the right search keywords,you can see for yourself that its Liverpool and not Arsenal,using the chants you have been talking about.

I agree that the 10 MEN AND THEIR MOBILE PHONEp) chant is dumb but a line has to be drawn somewhere,and the Lampard\Munich\HillsBorough\Calum Davenport chants are way beyond that line.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I don't think the Chelsea case is same as Eduardo,after reading the reports today.Chelsea(and Arnesen in particular) have a history of making dodgy deals,like Cashley.Sure,Abramovich may get the ban reduced or overturned one way or 'another' but its still funny 

Fifa has been working on this case for some time so it does not come across as a knee jerk decision.

However,I think that CFC have enough quality in their squad to go 1 year without signings.
Maybe some of those academy players they signed will come in handy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2009)

Arsenal statement released today.


> The Club is in receipt of Uefa's reasoned decision in relation to the charge against Eduardo.
> 
> *We strongly believe that the decision taken is deeply flawed and not based on any forensic review of the video evidence available.
> 
> There are obvious errors and inconsistencies in Uefa's judgment and we intend to appea*l.


Arsenal are out to expose those noobs and I love it 8)

Also,Denilson and Bendtner have signed long term contracts.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2009)

> 4. In addition to the obligation to pay compensation, sporting sanctions shall be imposed on any club found to be in breach of contract or found to be inducing a breach of contract during the protected period. It shall be presumed, unless established to the contrary, that any club signing a professional who has terminated his contract without just cause has induced that professional to commit a breach. The club shall be banned from registering any new players, either nationally or internationally, for two registration periods.


*www.fifa.com/mm/01/06/30/78/statusinhalt_en_122007.pdf

The rule on this is crystal clear.


----------



## ico (Sep 4, 2009)

ok then


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 4, 2009)

Robbie Savage on Eduardo

"As someone who's been accused of diving in the past, it would be hypocritical of me to have a go at Eduardo.

But one day maybe he'll look back at his tumble against Celtic and feel like I do any time I see my reaction when Justin Edinburgh swung his arm at me in the 1999 League Cup final and I went down clutching my face. It was wrong, it makes me cringe with embarrassment and it's probably gained me a reputation I'd rather not have.

But I want to stress two things. First, these attempts to gain an advantage for your team aren't pre-planned - they happen in split seconds in the heat of combat. And second, I'm against UEFA issuing Eduardo with a retrospective ban for diving.

Do we really want a situation where every game played all over the world is analysed over and over again, decisions changed and red and yellow cards handed out for this, that and the other? Where will it stop? Are we going to start ruling out and reinstating goals, changing the results of matches on a Monday morning?"


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2009)

The cans of worms are opening now with United being accused of poaching.
Le Havre ready to report Red Devils to Fifa


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL! Chelsea n00bs have been banned for making transfers!    

And Again
   

And Oh United should be banned too, quickly.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 4, 2009)

^lol u..u actin as if che are banned from makin transf forever.they'll appeal the decision and nah,utd aint gonna get in this ****


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 4, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> About the chant you posted there,no,I have never heard about it.But a quick search showed that it was sung by Leeds and LIVERPOOL fans.So again,don't confuse Arsenal with Pool.


Er...Why Liverpool in CAPITAL LETTERS  I mean I know quite a lot of Liverpool fans have done that disgusting behaviour of Munich Chants, rather quite recently there was a controversy regarding Spirit of Shankly group, but most fans condemn it. 
Leeds fans are the worst in terms in terms of such chants. 

Speaking of Leeds, we are off to Elland Road for League Cup tie on 23 Sep. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


XTerminator_09 said:


> ^lol u..u actin as if che are banned from makin transf forever.they'll appeal the decision and nah,utd aint gonna get in this ****



Yeah. But I can laugh at the Blue Scum now. 
Oh Yeah I know you lot can bribe UEFA just like the referees.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2009)

^^just to emphasise the point that it wasn't Arsenal

I think Chelsea are done for in this case.The only way they can get away is by proving that the transfer was legal.FIFA's dispute resolution committee have found them guilty after investigating for quite some time.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_rahim said:


> The cans of worms are opening now with United being accused of poaching.
> Le Havre ready to report Red Devils to Fifa


Roma was banned some time ago for Mexes transfer,its not something which is common.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2009)

^Un-settling the players are very common and Madrid has been doing it all the time. Barcelona did it with Henry and now with Fabregas.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Un-settling the players are very common and Madrid has been doing it all the time. Barcelona did it with Henry and now with Fabregas.


Barca spreading rumors through the club controlled media,and trying to 'lure' the players is different.Chelsea bribed the kid,made him self-terminate his contract with his academy club and signed him for free.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2009)

^Actually I don't differentiate between the two, except technically, but practically both are the same.  "Luring" is also not a very good thing to do


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 4, 2009)

Lurin' is baid <Mr. mackey of South Park style>


----------



## Krow (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL! Divin' is baaaaid, mmmkay?


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 4, 2009)

glad we have a thing in common in SP hmm kay? respect my authoritaaa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2009)

Joke of the week
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2621122/Roo-defiant-on-Eduardo-ban.html



			
				Rooney said:
			
		

> "Have I ever dived? On holiday, yeah. But, no, I have never intentionally tried to dive.



YEAH RIGHT


----------



## ico (Sep 4, 2009)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00881/Rooney_dive_380x223_881285a.jpg
*ER, WHAT'S THIS THEN ROO?*


----------



## Krow (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't expect much else from manckers anyway!


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 5, 2009)

Chelsea have thrown a wink or two at Kakuta I suppose, I won't deny that. But why all the inconsistency? Many clubs try to lure players with money, and that's fair?


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2009)

I have Rooney dive in desperation in one the matches where United were losing.

FIFA/UEFA has to be consistent with thier rules and its application. They can't pick and choose and use them to randomly. But I don't expect them to act because what else can I expect from a Body who terms Diving as some exotic word like 'Simulation'. 
They don't have the guts to call a spade a spade.

I am very concerned about another dyeing skill of tackling, while pouncing at the feet of a player is termed as 'Good Defending'. Its high-time players like Baresi, Maldini, Keomen, etc works closely wiht the youth system. Even charismatic players are few in numbers. The last ones from this breed were Zola, Bergkamp and Di Canio.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 5, 2009)

Stevo's blog on the Ars vs Utd

"Despite what Arsene Wenger said about Manchester United, the Red Devils did play some very good football at Old Trafford last weekend.

I honestly think managers have a habit of making excuses.

Although Arsenal, as a team, looked the better side throughout that high profile game, they were rattled by United for ten crucial minutes. United upset them, Arsenal lost their way and United took control.

United seemed to be hungrier and had more fire in their belly than Arsenal. The Gunners played really well but they came out with nothing.

In the end, it was a case of 'same old, same old' for Arsenal. They have done it many times - performed well but failed to get a result. We have been saying how wonderful Arsenal play for four years now, but how much longer do we have to wait for the Arsenal players to mature?

As far as United are concerned, I don't like Sir Alex Ferguson's men playing a defensive style with one only up-front, especially at home. They have tried it on a couple of occasions, particularly against Barcelona in the Champions League final and it doesn't work. They also tried it in European games away from home and, again, it didn't work.

United should play with a 4-4-2 formation more often and I think Fergie was far too cautious against Arsenal."

kinda echoes my thoughts.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2009)

^SAF gave respect to Arsenal's form and you would be stupid to go gung-ho against this Arsenal team who have started the season on fire. The game is for 90 minutes and thats exactly what the manager did. After the own goal and the confidence knocked out of the kiddos, United just went for the kill. Had Berbatov and Nani been more clinical in the dying stages of the match, the score would have been 4-1.


@Terminator: Make up your mind and then construct your OWN opinions. Don't read football blogs too much. I am sure we have seen football long enough to understand it better. ESPNStar has some clowns too like Shebby Singh and Paul Masefield.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 5, 2009)

@a_rahim: u would understand my opinion better if  u read the word " *kinda* echoes my thoughts." anyways,everybody's entitled to an opinion.I agreed with steve on the later part of the article tht utd need a 4-4-2. they'd have easily lost the match if it were chelsea or even liverpool..arse were pressurised after tht own goal.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2009)

^You will find plenty of this situation for United this season because of a very ordinary mid-field.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 5, 2009)

dude i still think utd's midfield is so very consistent.consider this mid

nani/giggs--scholes/carr--fletch/hargr/gibson--park ji/valencia

dont it look formidable holmes??


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2009)

^Watson, Compare that to Chelsea's and you will understand how inferior it is.
When will Nani or Valencia really excite us? Carrick is a light-weight player. There not a single player in that who can score goals. The fact that SAF still depends on Giggs and Scholes says a lot about the quality of other players.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 5, 2009)

carrick aint light dude..one of the best midfielders in BPL today.i agree tho that utd are gonna score goals only with the sole hope of our forwards..rooney gotta step up,which im sure he will,also hope berbatov and owen chip in a few


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 5, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> dude i still think utd's midfield is so very consistent.consider this mid
> 
> nani/giggs--scholes/carr--fletch/hargr/gibson--park ji/valencia
> 
> dont it look formidable holmes??



uhh, no.

The Blues have Lamps, Essien, Mikel, Ballack, Deco (now more comfortable, hopefully) , Malouda, Zhirkhov, Joe Cole, Belletti (more of a defensive mid, but very flexible)

And Hargreaves has been injured for quite a long time, like Rosicky of Arsenal.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2009)

^How can Rooney score with such a poor mid-field? Rooney has done so much for this team. He was toyed around last year and suddenly people start jumping and comes up with "Rooney has to step up", this is not fair. Then what the hell the other players are there for? Just make up the numbers. I am concerned that players like Brown and O' Shea are still around and depended upon.  When will Tosic, Oberfan get their run out?


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2009)

Play O'Shea as a striker. He'll get more goals than Berbatov.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol @ Terry and Rooney having a go at Eduardo.I hope he destroys England.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_rahim said:


> After the own goal and the confidence knocked out of the kiddos,
> 
> @Terminator: Make up your mind and then construct your OWN opinions. Don't read football blogs too much. I am sure we have seen football long enough to understand it better. ESPNStar has some clowns too like Shebby Singh and Paul Masefield.



On the contrary I thought we were OK after going down,we had a few goes at the United goal,and nearly succeeded in the end.Last season our heads used to drop after going down.

Reading good blogs like Arseblog is fun,often they raise some good points you wouldn't notice otherwise(plus the occasional contest)
Agree on the ESPN clowns though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> Stevo's blog on the Ars vs Utd
> 
> "Despite what Arsene Wenger said about Manchester United, the Red Devils did play some very good football at Old Trafford last weekend.
> 
> ...


Ferguson always plays a physical and defensive game to disrupt Arsenal's game,every single time.Due to the kids getting easily kicked out of the game+Ronaldo as an outlet,it has worked in recent years.But I don't think it will work anymore with the new formation of Arsenal and a new Alex Song.

Oh,and this result was not a "same old Arsenal" result.Yes,we lost.But,a lot of positivity has been generated after the game after the performance.


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2009)

Shebby Singh is always clueless.  "yes, john! no, john!" and he never knows what he wants to say and what he is saying. 

Only Steve McMahon (biased sometimes) and Jamie Reeves talk some sense IMO.


----------



## Krow (Sep 5, 2009)

Football Focus is overall a bad show. I personally like the matches and also "Goals". Goals is my fav show as it is no-nonsense. Off- late the matches are going a bit drab... As *Arsenal_Gunners* said, the art of slide tackles and also that of crisp, fine finishing (a la Bergkamp) has been lost somewhere and it needs to be rediscovered...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> dude i still think utd's midfield is so very consistent.consider this mid
> 
> nani/giggs--scholes/carr--fletch/hargr/gibson--park ji/valencia
> 
> dont it look formidable holmes??



Do you think it is as formidable as
----Song
--Cesc---Nasri

with Denilson,Ramsey,Diaby,Merida waiting in the wings.

with Walcott\Arshavin\Persie\Bendtner\Eboue pressing hard at the flanks?(left Rozza for the obvious reasons.)

I think we are 2nd only to CFC in midfield.Liverpool's midfield is dire.


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2009)

Our midfield does look good, but I'll only comment after December.

btw, Carrick has been abysmal so far (in these early games).


----------



## Krow (Sep 5, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Do you think it is as formidable as
> ----Song
> --Cesc---Nasri
> with Denilson,Ramsey,Diaby,Merida waiting in the wings.
> with Walcott\Arshavin\Persie\Bendtner\Eboue pressing hard at the flanks?(left Rozza for the obvious reasons.)



If Rozza has a good injury-free spell of around 3 months, he can change Arsenal's season. I hope he is among the ones available in Jan-May 2010.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> As *Arsenal_Gunners* said, the art of slide tackles and also that of crisp, fine finishing (a la Bergkamp) has been lost somewhere and it needs to be rediscovered...


When did I make the point?
Some of the side-tackles by Gallas and Vermaelen have been superb this season though.


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2009)

@Techalomaniac: lolz, it was Rahim.


----------



## Krow (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh twats! Credit to you then *a_rahim*! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> When did I make the point?
> Some of the side-tackles by Gallas and Vermaelen have been superb this season though.


I would like to see Song do the same. Gallas according to my observations is coming back to his best, but is not yet there. He is sometimes rescued by Sagna(against manyoo at least), who has been good, but isn't praised that much for it.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes Sagna is really good . . Had really proved himself last season too . . And Gallas is playing really well . . He scores some odd goals at times . . And maybe it makes him leave his guard at times and comes forward often . .


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 5, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> uhh, no.
> 
> The Blues have Lamps, Essien, Mikel, Ballack, Deco (now more comfortable, hopefully) , Malouda, Zhirkhov, Joe Cole, Belletti (more of a defensive mid, but very flexible)
> 
> And Hargreaves has been injured for quite a long time, like Rosicky of Arsenal.




giggs has been brilliant +nani is showing promise.
scholes / carrick can deliver delicious through balls
fletch / hargreaves can play their roles as dmfs..hargreaves soon to return from injury.
park is great on the right,ever so hard-working..

easily one of the most formidable midfields in the league.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 5, 2009)

I like Park he is fast and does his job really well . . Giggs looks so worn out . . And except for Roo all look average players . . They seem to have lost the magic . .


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2009)

The point is this United mid-field looks so ordinary if you compare it with past ones.

Techalomaniac:  You stole my thunder  I will definitely tackle you now!!!!!!


----------



## Krow (Sep 5, 2009)

Damn! I don't even own shin guards!

Me transforms to Big Friendly Giant.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 5, 2009)

phuchungbhutia said:


> I like Park he is fast and does his job really well . . Giggs looks so worn out . . And except for Roo all look average players . . They seem to have lost the magic . .



giggs,worn out? rofl he is easily one of the best there is,the best there was,the best there will be.at 36,he is still so lively,the fk confused lol diaby and the through ball to rooney led to the penalty.

guess it'd be better for me to give up on this one.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 5, 2009)

^You are again over-reacting. Nobody is insulting Giggs. He would remain the best winger EPL has seen But United should be dependent on a younger player and not a veteran, who will play every 3rd week or so.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 5, 2009)

^Whats the problem in giggs continuing if he's delivering consistently?? and giggs plays alomost every game,either starts or as a sub.

plus i'd like to add tht i never said giggs was insulted..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 5, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Liverpool's midfield is dire.


How did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2009)

*translate.google.com.au/translate?...-out-six-mois.html&sl=fr&tl=en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8
O.M.F.G.
Djourou out for 6 MONTHS.

Id rather promote Kyle Bartley to the first team than play Silvest CB.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> How did you come to this conclusion?


I am surprised you asked this!Mascherano and Lucas is a horrible CM pairing.Even Modric+Huddlestone is better.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 6, 2009)

There are many fans here who won't accept the obvious.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 6, 2009)

Bendtner scores vs. Cristina's Portugal


----------



## ico (Sep 6, 2009)

*Football Writers' Association: Henry greatest ever foreign player to grace England*

No doubt about that. But close call between him and Bergkamp.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

> That's full time! 1-1 and another dent to Portugal's chances of qualifying from group one. Denmark played a typically well organised game and Portugal now face an uphill task to get to South Africa.


Liedson scored in the 86th minute for Portugal.


----------



## ico (Sep 6, 2009)

k good night all


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 6, 2009)

ROFL
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRjNBkKktlc
Hitler reacts to the news that Chelsea have been banned by FIFA from making transfers until January 2011...


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 6, 2009)

i hope portugal doesnt make it to SA...tho i think they'll just edge.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 6, 2009)

Rooney dive and penalty vs. Slovenia.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6Uj6Z8JFwY
WTF!!He pulls the defender's shirt and then goes down demanding a penalty.
"I have never dived intentionally.I don't think it is fair for players to dive and try and cheat the other team." Liar cvnt of massive proportions.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 6, 2009)

Brazil applies a blow to Argentina, whose World Cup qualification is now endangered. Messi has not played a great game.Dani Alves has played the last 22 minutes in the 3-1 victory.

Spain pwn Belgium 5-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 6, 2009)

Verminator would have pwned Spain if not for other sh1t players around him.


----------



## ico (Sep 6, 2009)

See Rooney's dive here itself... 

[youtube]h6Uj6Z8JFwY[/youtube]
Let's ban him for 2 World Cup matches. xD

Croatia & Dudu will rape England on 9th.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 6, 2009)

HTF that isn't a foul against Rooney?He tugs that guy's shirt,goes down himself and even has the gall to demand a penalty.All this in a friendly


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

He even injured the poor fellow! Ban Rooney! SAF backed UEFA's ban on Eduardo, so now he should in all fairness, come out all guns blazing against this horrendous act of lame cowardice against noober opposition by one of his "star" players. Lets see what he does now.

PS - This was 50000*50000*50000850trillion times worse than the Eduardo dive! England's noobs would have lost/drawn the match without it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 6, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I am surprised you asked this!Mascherano and Lucas is a horrible CM pairing.Even Modric+Huddlestone is better.



Yeah that's a horrible pair.  But Gerrard can play in CM, and Aquilani has great potential. 
So it's not yet in dire straits as you make it to be. But if Masch leaves next year and/or Aquilani fails to live up or stays injured, then what you said will be true.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 6, 2009)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00882/England_253x160_882445a.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 6, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeah that's a horrible pair.  But Gerrard can play in CM, and Aquilani has great potential.
> So it's not yet in dire straits as you make it to be. But if Masch leaves next year and/or Aquilani fails to live up or stays injured, then what you said will be true.


Gerrard cannot play CM in this Liverpool team.Rafa is correct to play him in a second striker role.He will be bogged down by the defensive responsibilities at CM,and he cannot pull the strings from the deep like Fabregas.

There is a chance that Aquilani can solve some of these issues but 
He has a poor injury record
Italians do not travel well,especially to England.
Liverpool could be out of the race by the time he recovers from his current injury.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 6, 2009)

Argentina mauled by Brazil


----------



## ico (Sep 6, 2009)

Bendtner's goal against Portugal....

[youtube]dkXl9fUz5kg[/youtube]


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 7, 2009)

Fergie gets the Foot in the Mouth Award . . .  
*soccernet.espn.go.com/feature?id=673903&sec=england&cc=4716


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

Bendtner goal was awesome...


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 7, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> HTF that isn't a foul against Rooney?He tugs that guy's shirt,goes down himself and even has the gall to demand a penalty.All this in a friendly



rooney just raised his hands,though he did foul the slovenia jabroni.maybe he did so to avoid punishment.no penalty in any ways.and its definitely not a dive,just a very bad tackle.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtwWLaTmiic

read the lol comments too.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 7, 2009)

Even England players were laughing at the referee's decision


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 7, 2009)

ye..lolmao


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 7, 2009)

Apparently Freddy is in London discussing a loan move to Arsenal when the MLS season is off.Maybe its only for a training spell like Beckham.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 8, 2009)

btw u guys think manc gonna bt arse? i thnk they might just bt em 1-0 or 2-1..
also utd to give tottenham their first taste of defeat this season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 8, 2009)

Tevez out 
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/spor...Citys-big-clash-with-Arsenal-on-Saturday.html
Possibly Robinho won't make it either.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 8, 2009)

Crewe have reported a PL side for tapping up their youth player.BBC "understands" that team is Liverpool
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/c/crewe_alexandra/8241607.stm


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 9, 2009)

just because one case has been proved,could the other small teams be making up such stories??


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 9, 2009)

I dont the so called small clubs are foolish to make such claims if they dont have substantial proof about their claims . .


----------



## Rahim (Sep 9, 2009)

The circus has started


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 9, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Crewe have reported a PL side for tapping up their youth player.BBC "understands" that team is Liverpool
> *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/c/crewe_alexandra/8241607.stm





> The Football League has told BBC Sport no complaint has been received from Crewe Alexandra over an alleged illegal approach to one of their players.





LOL @ tabloids


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Guess who's back? 

Been away from ze Internetz and television as well for over a month now. 

Will try to be online for at least half an hour everyday now, if my Internet connection permits me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 9, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Guess who's back?


Rosiky?Oh wait..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 9, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Guess who's back?
> 
> Been away from ze Internetz and television as well for over a month now.
> 
> Will try to be online for at least half an hour everyday now, if my Internet connection permits me.



Welcome back. 

And Oh just to piss you off, I remind you Chelsea have been banned for making transfers till 2011.   

Yep this is ze Football Channel.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 9, 2009)

*i26.tinypic.com/2hfl0dz.gif
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Kl@w-24 said:


> Been away from ze Internetz and television as well for over a month now.


Football isn't the same game anymore,you have got a lot to catch up to.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 9, 2009)

OMG Rosicky starting against San Marino.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 9, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Guess who's back?
> 
> Been away from ze Internetz and television as well for over a month now.
> 
> Will try to be online for at least half an hour everyday now, if my Internet connection permits me.



abey kahaan mar gaya tha!!!!!!
Our fighting is not the same with out egging us on with "Fight!!! Fight! Fight!!" 

Rahim e-hugs his lost friend


----------



## ico (Sep 9, 2009)

hi kl@w-24 

Croatia will rape England.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 9, 2009)

I hope so,but they will find it hard without Modric.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 9, 2009)

Portugeezers will be fvcked if they don't win against Hungary tonight.

Wales vs. Russia will be good,Ramsey and Arshavin(if fit) are the star players of their teams.


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

^I hope Portugeze and zenglizh lose!!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 10, 2009)

England crush Croatia by 5 goals to 1 . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 10, 2009)

I see that the cvnts made it to the WC,atleast Ed got on the scoresheet.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Argentina lost yet again.Maradona is a n00b boss,it has to be said.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 10, 2009)

Cant believe Argentina have gone so low . .


----------



## Apple Juice (Sep 10, 2009)

Maradona sod dink Bournvit nd gve tem to teh nubs og Argntina


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Guess who's back?
> 
> Been away from ze Internetz and television as well for over a month now.
> 
> Will try to be online for at least half an hour everyday now, if my Internet connection permits me.



hello klaw 

you have a lot to catch up on...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 10, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2630127/UEFA-in-Eduardo-date-error.html
UEFA planned on calling Eduardo yesterday


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 10, 2009)

> Sky Sports understands that Arshavin aggravated a groin injury he had been carrying when he was rushed back into action for Russia against Wales.


GreatBy the the time he returns,10 more players will be out
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Vermaelen is the Arsenal player of the month.
Totally deserved,though I voted for Gallas.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 10, 2009)

Dennis Bergkamp scores a fantastic goal for the Ajax seniors.
[youtube]HQfJVFJsUrw[/youtube]
Just perfect technique.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 10, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> hello klaw
> 
> you have a lot to catch up on...




Yeah, although I did access fotbal news a few times on weekends in he academy itself. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> And Oh just to piss you off, I remind you Chelsea have been banned for making transfers till 2011.
> 
> Yep this is ze Football Channel.



Yeah, read that in the TOI. Zis is ze football channel, alright. 



ico said:


> hi kl@w-24
> 
> Croatia will rape England.



Hi! Bad prediction! 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Football isn't the same game anymore,you have got a lot to catch up to.



Yeah, will do that this weekend. 



a_rahim said:


> abey kahaan mar gaya tha!!!!!!
> Our fighting is not the same with out egging us on with "Fight!!! Fight! Fight!!"
> 
> Rahim e-hugs his lost friend



Are yaar Bangalore shift ho gaya hu aur idhar net pe aane ka mauka nahi mil pata utna. Jaise-taise net chala raha hu.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 10, 2009)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/09/09/article-1212243-0656764E000005DC-123_468x393.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 11, 2009)

lolmao. smbdy slide tackle n injure tht blacka**


----------



## Krow (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a strange desire to take my dog for a walk on him...


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 12, 2009)

It d good match tonight . . Lets see if AW can prove that his sale was a correct one . . I hated Ade the way he played last season . . Arsha is missing and Fab plays . . Rosiky and Walcot may play and lets see . . Bendtner wants central role and after his international duty why not right . . Fab , Edu , Perse have done great job in their international games so hope we thrash and trash City . .


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 12, 2009)

i pred a 1-1 draw or 2-1 city  also utd 2-2 or 2-1


----------



## ico (Sep 12, 2009)

Bendtner nice goal vs Albania too.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 12, 2009)

I hope Arsenal trash Citeh. 

I dont want a new Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally football is back.
COME ON YOU GOOOOOONERS


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2009)

Could anyone help me with using streams? 
(i've given up on the fact that my cable operator will show the match)

I got MyPHP.eu (from ico I think)
But I keep pressing random links till I get a flash based player


----------



## ico (Sep 12, 2009)

^^ ***www.myp2p.eu


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2009)

^^
sorry, it IS myp2p (stupid typo   )
 Anyways, How do I go about? do I have to download those clients or something?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

iraqgoals.com is pretty reliable for stream.



			
				Adebayor said:
			
		

> What is good at City is that the fans are truly fans. They love you. Arsenal have a lot of fans who are not fans. Arsenal have fans from America and Jamaica. Today they are Arsenal fans, tomorrow they will be Liverpool fans and after tomorrow they will be Manchester United fans.


Twat.I hope Eboue kicks him in the groin.Although Wenger has urged the fans to respect our ex-players,I don't think he'll mind the bollocking Ade is going to get,especially if we are winning.
Kolo however will get a standing ovation.


----------



## ico (Sep 12, 2009)

@thewisecrab

look for the * or flash based streams. You can try Sopcast (download the client) if you want, but it rarely works. 

yea, www.iraqgoals.com 

*Edit:*
Adebayor is a nobody.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 12, 2009)

Adebayor said:
			
		

> Nicklas showed me the finger [in the Carling Cup against Tottenham last year]. I am sorry, you cannot show your partner the finger.



Epic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol 
Reina sounds pretty pessimistic about this season
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8252030.stm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

Almunia, Sagna, Vermaelen, Gallas, Clichy, Bendtner, Song Billong, Fabregas, Denilson, Diaby, van Persie.
Diaby playing upfront on the wings
Ed and Rozza on the bench


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 12, 2009)

We dont want suicide goals this time . .  . . Hope Diab scores in the opposite net . .


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 12, 2009)

lmao @ Adebayor's comment


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

Almunia scored once again
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Oh and Ade is terrible,totally dominated by Song and our defenders.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

lol adebayor 1 mile offside


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

The lack of creativity is alarming.Ed for VP and Rosicky for Diaby can win us this game but this wont happen until the 71st minute.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

Arsenal's no.7 is back on the pitch,good move Wenger
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Wow diaby kills the break by dribbling himself out of the byline
**** off
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
VANNNNNNNNNN PERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSIE

Just when you think he is playing sh1t


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol Given got pwnd there.
Bring on Ed and demolish these cvnts.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Haha Ade**** floored
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Adetwat kicked RVP's face,MALICIOUS TWAT
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
********************


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my that mother****er is out to intimidate the away support.And now Arsenal fans will get the blame again


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 12, 2009)

Hat trick to Yossi


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

WTF THAT WAS A BLANTANT ****ING HANDBALL
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
CUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNTS


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2009)

3-1 to citeh @ 81st minute... WOW~~~!!! Who said there is no way manc can win? rahim, was that you?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 12, 2009)

Pedal 3-1 to Citeh! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
4-1 to Citeh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

Good goal Rozza
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Persie off the post.The scoreline is hugely flattering to city.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL 4-2


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 12, 2009)

Do refs always play against Arsenal . . They dont see the obvious . .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 12, 2009)

4-0 it ends v Burnley at Anfield


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2009)

Arsene Wenger said:
			
		

> Losing 3-0 [at Eastlands] last year was very difficult to take



Yeah right!  What about this one??


----------



## ico (Sep 12, 2009)

We simply lost.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

Bollocks,4 goals is humiliating.But it could have gone our way even at 3-1
I was astounded by Adebayor's celebration,really what a ****.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol 4-2 . Arse lose to adabadoo's citeh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

THe scoreline is hardly as bad as it seems,they exploited the spaces for 2 goals when we poured forward in the last minutes.
Really it could have gone either way,it just went theirs.

CFC won in the last minute.**** again


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 12, 2009)

Anyone watching India Sri Lanka match on tv . .  india are getting pawned


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2009)

I think we won 2-1..not sure though...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

We had twice the shots and 60% of the game was played in their half.HTF we lost


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 12, 2009)

City were too physical . . bellamy and richard were on top of us . .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I dont know why their is no shot on when near the box . . Twice it was broken and attacked off guard . . I happens all the time . . Arsenal plays the best game there is no reason to prove it . . Just take a shot . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

^^We did not had any end product then,RVP woke up only after scoring and Diaby is useless.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2009)

^Arsenal always have this fetish of scoring the perfect goal.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 12, 2009)

Now if Tott get the same kinda result . . Only then i can sleep well tonight . . Manure go down . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Arsenal always have this fetish of scoring the perfect goal.


Bollocks
The front 3 lacked the incisiveness to break through,hence the wanking around the box passing the ball stuff.Rosicky came on and changed all that(huge positive from the game)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I am still in shock over Adebayor's behavior,he was trying left right and center to injure his "brothers",then there was that celebration.
It won't be long before he ends up with a broken leg if he goes like that.


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2009)

Let him come to Ashburton!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2009)

OK, we won..I dont know how, so cant comment there..

BTW @ico, Gunners,
Wasn't that iraqgoals.NET and *not* .COM?


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2009)

^One gives what he gets.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

> To be honest, I'm very sorry for all this. Sometimes, the emotion takes over. That's what happened. I was very happy to score the goal. Before the game, people have been saying and writing things and the emotions took over. People who love me and know me know how I behave.


Ha.The twat is trying to avoid any action against him.We sure know how you behave Ade.CVNT.He dare not step at the Emirates.


----------



## ico (Sep 12, 2009)

@thewisecrab

hmm yea, www.iraqgoals.net


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2009)

ico said:


> @thewisecrab
> 
> hmm yea, www.iraqgoals.net


I thought so 

Awesome site I must say, since the cable operator is as good as Gunner's description of Ade, the streams are really really good


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 12, 2009)

Just read Real are judged team of the century ? ? ? How is that . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok,so to mount a title challenge we have to get on a winning streak quickly,I believe we can do it starting from the Wigan game next week.


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2009)

^Till the next big four game... Yeah.. If we kill all the smaller sides and lose the big four, we can still win the PL. IMO we will have a poor away record @ big four away.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 12, 2009)

Barcelona pwning getafe 2-0 with goals from ibra and messi..muhahaha
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
A$$panyol vs MAD-RID in 10 minutes(DAMN)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Borussia Dortmund hammered by Bayern Munich 5-1


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2009)

Does Messi only play for Barcelona?


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 12, 2009)

well,i guess Argentina dont play like a team...thats why they lose every time.
a single player,no matter how great he is, cant win you matches. though he may inspire something brilliant.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

Scholes sent off yet again
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Lol bottomham owned finally.The only way for them now is downhill.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2009)

Rooney scores to make it 3-1 to United


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 12, 2009)

Majestic goal. Awesome work by rooney and fletcher. Rooney nutmegs hutton and scores!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Awesome goals by giggs and defoe. Amazing game .end to end stuff. If it wasn't for cudcini utd would have got more.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice game. Expected ManUre to win...

Rooney, as usual, was clinical, absolutely clinical. Anderson's goal was a bit lucky IMO, while Gigg's was class. Why does Scholes do such stupid antics? 

Chelsea were lucky today, I'll admit that, but heck we've got full 3 points, so I'm not complaining 
Atleast that 'never-say-die' attitude is finally showing, though this is just the start of the season.

I hate Yabbaabadoo  What a c.unt! Worse off than Tevez IMO. Hope he gets mauled at The Emirates. And to even tender an "apology" after this is complete bulls.hit .

Why wasn't Arshavin played?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 13, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Nice game. Expected ManUre to win...
> 
> Rooney, as usual, was clinical, absolutely clinical. Anderson's goal was a bit lucky IMO, while Gigg's was class. Why does Scholes do such stupid antics?
> 
> ...



Dude what was wrong with Tevez?  
He did nothing wrong, period.  Fergiescum did not give him enough respect he deserved by playing bobatov more often. 
But yeah Adabadoo is an idi0t. 

Arshavin is injured.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 13, 2009)

^^
*therepublikofmancunia.com/carlos-tevez-is-a-liar/


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 13, 2009)

tevez is injured. man city will get its first real test against utd next week...seriously speakin ars were worse than hull in the second half.

Needless tackle by scholes,he first went for it,then realised he was never gona make it so kinda tried to back out,yet made on contact with huddlestone who grabbed the opportunity to the maximum.

liked crouch being constantly abused by vida n yet the decision goin against him 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
[QUOTE Lol bottomham owned finally.The only way for them now is downhill.[/QUOTE]

this was always comin..they were nowhere near except the first 10 mins.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 13, 2009)

^^Worse than Hull?,we owned them in the 2nd half.Had referee spotted the blatant penalty when we were 2-1 down...
However Almunia needs to be sorted out,thats 3 goals in 3 games he has cost us.

Van Persie's statement on Adebayor.


> "I am sad and disappointed by my former team-mate Emmanuel Adebayor's mindless and malicious stamp on me during today's match.
> 
> "We are both professional footballers and I know that the game is physical, I too have made hard and sometimes mis-timed challenges but never with the intention of hurting an opponent. He set out to hurt me today.
> 
> ...


This twat needs a ban,but it won't come as deliberately assaulting Arsenal players is OK.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Deliberate assault and intimidating the crowd,sound like police sh1t to me.Put the twat behind bars(but release him before the Emirates game)


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 13, 2009)

*www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Team-news/2009/September/Hughes-says-cut-Ade-some-slack


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 13, 2009)

@arsenal_gunners - I forgot to add the word Defence after Arse. really xpected thm to beat city.this was a good chance for u to comeback with a statement of intent,n shut those fools.

as u can see,2 goals were conceded against the run of play n due to slack defending. adebayor booker had a free header.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 13, 2009)

Mark's Huge You-know-what said:
			
		

> Mark Hughes has asked that Emmanuel Adebayor be ‘cut some slack’ after his goal celebration against Arsenal.
> 
> The Blues striker had been subjected to plenty of verbal abuse from his former followers at Arsenal before his second half strike led to a sprint down the length of the pitch and a slide in front of City fans close to where the away contingent were housed.
> 
> ...



These cun'ts will never learn, will they? 
[from abyss's broken link]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ze more ze things change, ze more zey remain ze same.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 13, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> These cun'ts will never lean, will they?
> [from abyss's broken link]


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 13, 2009)

villa nudge past bimingham 1-0  hope everton beats pathetic-in-form fulham today.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 13, 2009)

*gunnerblog.com/images/adestamp.gif
Fvcking wankhammer


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 14, 2009)

^^he deliberately kicked him....i think FA is a bunch of eunuchs who will take no action unless someone gets seriously injured...thank god RVP's eye wasnt damaged...and they way he celebrated his goal,better not to talk about it.
  Kolo toure has much more humility than that punk.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2009)

Well,Taylor got away with a 3 match ban(for red card) after breaking Eddy's leg,Bosingwa escaped scot free after kicking Benayoun's arse.
I think a 8-10 game ban should be dished out for such violent acts.
See the Witsel incident in Belgium last week.Their FA showed some balls and banned him for quite a few games.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Btw. I think the cvntbucket was trying to emulate Henry.
*www.freewebs.com/allthecoloursfade/henryspurs.JPG
And he failed miserably again.This was not a local derby,neither did Henry had a history with Spud fans.
*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00887/06_Kolo_Toure_tries_887564a.jpg
Toure and Bellamy apologising to the fans.
Even Bellamy has more class than that twat.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 14, 2009)

*www.thisisanfield.com/2009/09/14/liverpool-confirm-80million-sponsorship-deal/

Hmm..the logo would be mismatch with Red 
I hope they use an all white logo

Seriously, blue on Liverpool jersey, ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice money there,our deal is a puny 6m per year 
But it was front loaded to help build the stadium.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 14, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> ^^he deliberately kicked him....i think FA is a bunch of eunuchs who will take no action unless someone gets seriously injured...thank god RVP's eye wasnt damaged...and they way he celebrated his goal,better not to talk about it.
> Kolo toure has much more humility than that punk.


Please dont compared Kolo to Adabadoo. Kolo is class. 
Yeah but as A_G said even Bellamy has more class than him.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 14, 2009)

Tuesday Night Fixtures (IST)
Besiktas vs Man Utd  Ten Sports 11:30 PM
Chelsea vs Porto       Ten Sports 02:00 AM

Wednesday Night Fitures
23:30
Inter vs Barcelona    Ten Sports  11:30 PM
Liège v Arsena        Ten SPorts  02:30 AM


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2009)

Kolo actually ran after him shouting not to do that stupid celebration.
Adenoob wound up the same away support that stood behind him through think and thin.Pea brained noob.
Against Liege I would like to see VP--Eduardo--Walcott(if fit) start.Enough of this Diaby\Eboue in the front 3 bollocks.We won't win anything if we leave our best players on the bench while playing dumb guys like D&D.Seeing Rosicky doing incisive backheels and forward runs in his first game in 1.5 year,it struck me how poor we have become in the last 2 seasons due to some lazy and dumbass play.
I would also like to see Clichy concentrate more on defending.Too often this season(and last) he got stuck up the pitch and we conceded from his side.


----------



## ico (Sep 14, 2009)

btw, Eduardo's ban overturned.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2009)

Media should shove it up their ass,and UEFA too.Eduardo will still get booed for a long time thanks to media and UEFA's incompetence.
Credit to Arsenal for fighting UEFA and getting the justice.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 15, 2009)

^^kinda yes,but lets not forget tht he had actually dived. tho this will b a big lesson to those who'll ever think of diving again..

btw am kinda angry at those spur fans who constantly booed utd everytime we got the possesion.especially visible when giggsy used to near the corner flag to take the corners.let those mfers come to OT  , is all i can say now.

best of luck to all teams for tonight n tmrw's CL.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 15, 2009)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic is looking forward to making his first return to Giuseppe Meazza on Wednesday evening since leaving Inter to join FC Barcelona in the summer after three seasons at the club.

  				  				  				   				    						 "It will be a touching moment to go back," he told reporters on Monday evening. I feel very emotional about returning. I spent three seasons with Inter and I am delighted to have another chance to play in their stadium. It will not be easy, especially as they have strengthened this season and will make things hard for us."  


lets see if ibra or eto'o turn out to be wankers like adabadoo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^^kinda yes,but lets not forget tht he had actually dived. tho this will b a big lesson to those who'll ever think of diving again..


Eduardo says that there was contact(proved by video evidence) and he lost the balance.
I believe him,considering he has never cheated before.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


			
				Arsenal said:
			
		

> We fully support the drive for fair play in football and believe it is important that UEFA provide clear and comprehensive standards that will be consistently enforced going forward.


And that is case closed.If you really want to curb diving,make proper rules first.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 15, 2009)

IMO Eduardo was looking to protect his already injured feet...who wouldnt do that considering he's been out of action for almost a year? It's the ref that should be reprimanded...


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm we'll have to do without Drogba and Bosingwa (suspension) for tonight. I hope Anelka and Kalou can do a decent job up front. Just give Anelka the chances, he'll finish. Alex is injured too, so Ivanovic will play in the starting 11.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^Yeah, he's already had his leg broken once, no reason why he shouldn't protect it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.studs-up.com/comics/2009-09-14.jpg

Hahaha Adebayor pwned.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol Adebayor charged with stamping and causing crowd trouble.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2638637/Emmanuel-Adebayor-charged-by-FA.html


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 15, 2009)

3 match ban well deserved . . Manures must be most happy with this decision . . And its for stamping only . . Next ruling for celebration can ban him more for 3 games . . That may put something in his little brain . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2009)

RVP,Denilson and Almunia not making the trip to Belgium tomorrow.
Almunia dropped?Though the site mentions that he is ill.Vito Mannone and Szczesny will be our GKs tomorrow.
Sanchez Watt and Jack Wilshere also make the squad.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 15, 2009)

phuchungbhutia said:


> 3 match ban well deserved . . Manures must be most happy with this decision . . And its for stamping only . . Next ruling for celebration can ban him more for 3 games . . That may put something in his little brain . .


He can't be banned for celebrating


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2009)

He has been charged for it,and the Sun says


> If found guilty of both offences, Adebayor could be banned for a total of six matches.


I think he'll get away with 3 games and a fine.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 15, 2009)

Last time Neville was banned for 2 games doing the same kinda celeb antics . . Charged for inciting crowd can go to that extent for sure . . So cant say . . Remember 'the can' has been opened some days ago . .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 15, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> He can't be banned for celebrating


lol

But he did disrespect the Arse fans. 

Oh BTW I'm NOT happy with Eudardo NOT being banned.  But yeah in sense of equality him not being banned is OK, but divers should be banned IMHO 

@gooners:
Seriously keep pretending Eduardo dives never was


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Sep 15, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> lol
> 
> But he did disrespect the Arse fans.
> 
> ...



stevie me too should be banned then ??


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 15, 2009)

haha..red seeing red everywhere, when there's a red within the former itself 
(that's for you liverpool_fan  )


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 15, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> stevie me too should be banned then ??



 If he did dive. Yeah anyone. 

Yeah he would have been probably banned for a few times or so in, but you guys make it seem that he dives day in day out. 
And Oh that would have meant Ronaldo and likes banned far too often, so it would have been better.

But what now I sum up:
The gooners or anybody else or that matter have ABSOLUTELY no right to point fingers at Gerrard or others, if they are so hypocritical when it comes to their players. 
Otherwise there's a big STFU waiting here. 

Let's end it all there.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thewisecrab said:


> haha..red seeing red everywhere, when there's a red within the former itself
> (that's for you liverpool_fan  )



Spot on.


----------



## Krow (Sep 15, 2009)

Taking a leaf from *thewisecrab*'s book. Not so mute spectating...


----------



## iinfi (Sep 16, 2009)

any streams for chelsea porto??


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 16, 2009)

^^cant find any myself.. 
iraqgoals is giving justin.tv stream, which has not opened till now


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 16, 2009)

Update:
John Terry ruffled up by Porto defence..goes down after what looks like a body check..now gets up


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 16, 2009)

Live text for me. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thewisecrab said:


> Update:
> John Terry ruffled up by Porto defence..goes down after what looks like a body check..now gets up


Live Text in Football Channel itself? w00t


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 16, 2009)

^^I'll do what I can 

till now (26 mins) Malouda, Essien yellow carded. The Blues enjoying 61% of possession but not able to break through Porto's defence, which is holding out very well


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmm Filippo Inzaghi has scored for Milan versus Marseille. So I guess he opens up the account of the group stage of the UCL 09-10.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Christiano Ronaldo scores for...................Real Madrid

I hope he scores many more for Madrid to silence those Mancker hypocrites


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 16, 2009)

Porto looking incredibly dangerous..have managed to intercept most of the Blue's passes at midfield and rake up a counter attack at frightening pace


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 16, 2009)

Well Chelsea are mostly a second half team. So wouldn't bet for an upset.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 16, 2009)

0-0 half time..Ancelotti's got some thinking to do..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
lol at Essien's MTN ad


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 16, 2009)

No Drogba. No goals for Chelsea.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 16, 2009)

hahaha ManUre also 0-0 at half time as well


----------



## iinfi (Sep 16, 2009)

*www.p2p4u.net/watch-live-sports.php?id=5307&link=1
this one buffers after 12 seconds on my 500 kbps connection


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 16, 2009)

@The Wisecrab:
Come to teh IRC 

*www.mibbit.com

Server: thinkdigit.com Channel: #digit


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 16, 2009)

the half time presentation is clearly showing anyone's better than all suited Shebby


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2009)

On the challenge.


> Adebayor's challenge on Van Persie looks very bad. You ask 100 people, 99 will say it's very bad and the 100th will be Mark Hughes.


On RVP's statement


> If somebody stamps on your head in that way, you wouldn't say, 'thank you very much' and turn the other cheek. Only Jesus Christ did that.


Some Wenger classics right there


----------



## Krow (Sep 16, 2009)

Wenger rocks...!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 16, 2009)

Matches on 15th Sept, 2009
Juventus	                   1-1	    FC Girondins de Bordeaux	 
Maccabi Haifa FC	       0-3	    FC Bayern München	 	
VfL Wolfsburg	       3-1	    PFC CSKA Moskva	 	
Beşiktaş JK	       0-1	    Manchester United FC	 	
FC Zürich     	       2-5	    Real Madrid CF	 
Olympique de Marseille 1-2	    AC Milan	 	
Chelsea FC	       1-0	    FC Porto	 	
Club Atlético de Madrid  0-0	    APOEL FC​


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2009)

Lyon,Pool,Inter,Stuttgart and Arsenal to win tonight.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 16, 2009)

thats so obvious..except liverpool.those fools have a habit of screwing up


----------



## ico (Sep 16, 2009)

Carrick was so **** yesterday.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 16, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> On the challenge.
> 
> On RVP's statement
> 
> Some Wenger classics right there



Classic.


----------



## ico (Sep 16, 2009)

When is the match gonna start?


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 17, 2009)

Ars 2-0 down in 4' the opposition aint utd,they aint city,they're std liege for christ's sakes  oh this is great..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
atrocious defending by ars till now.. do the arses wish eduardo lol shudve been banned??


----------



## ico (Sep 17, 2009)

poor Mannone.

Easily over 65% possession as my live text says.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2009)

WTF is happening?My internet was dead
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
------Mannone
Eboue Gallas Vermaelen Clichy
Diaby Cesc Song Rosicky Eduardo
---------Bendtner

The lineup is decent,except Diaby and Mannone,where we don't have any choice.
Oh and the 4-5-1 sucks


----------



## ico (Sep 17, 2009)

A goal before half time is needed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2009)

For some reason,we are playing absolute bollocks.I am following a choppy iraqgoals stream.


----------



## ico (Sep 17, 2009)

Bendtner....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2009)

ALL RIGHT GET IN.5 more please


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 17, 2009)

Dirk Kuyt! 

We have been pretty poor in this half, defense looked shaky at times , while attacks were ineffective , but got better as we progressed in the second half. 
Debreceni didn't deserve to be behind TBH.

But the goal was good. 

Few more goals please.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2009)

Need a few changes at HT.We were totally sh1te.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
smooth stream-pw goal
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.ustream.tv/channel-popup/uk-tv0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy sh1te,nearly 3-1 down
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Rosicky with a world class pass to Bendt,he has been our best player by a mile


----------



## ico (Sep 17, 2009)

Time for 2nd goal now.


----------



## ico (Sep 17, 2009)

Vermaelen.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2009)

Shambolic performance,I hope we hang on.
Wilshere and Sagna coming on


----------



## ico (Sep 17, 2009)

Eduardo.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2009)

EDUAAAAAAAAAAAAARDO
GET 
THE
FVCK
IN


----------



## ico (Sep 17, 2009)

lol, Vermaelen's backheel should have gone in.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> Ars 2-0 down in 4' the opposition aint utd,they aint city,they're std liege for christ's sakes  oh this is great..
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> atrocious defending by ars till now.. do the arses wish eduardo lol shudve been banned??


no 
10char
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The ref has been quality,get him to PL.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
2-3 Win.Weird game.
Wenger looks pissed though,he should be.


----------



## ico (Sep 17, 2009)

yea, great referee.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 17, 2009)

1-0 win. 3 points. I guess job done.

Performance could have been better though.


----------



## Apple Juice (Sep 17, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> Ars 2-0 down in 4' the opposition aint utd,they aint city,they're std liege for christ's sakes  oh this is great..
> 
> atrocious defending by ars till now.. do the arses wish eduardo lol shudve been banned??


lol nub...eduardo scores the winner.....   i m not even a arse fan,but u r a nub. 
barca all the way...inter 0-0 barca


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 17, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lyon,Pool,*Inter,Stuttgart *and Arsenal to win tonight.



i guess u need to buy a new crystal ball

barca played a good game yesterday,but not their usual self. ibra missed 2-3 easy chances, and other times he was not on the same wavelength as other barca players. a handball inside the box, penalty not given to barca...inter defending brilliantly..lucio was awesome..messi too, was great..inter were good in the attack too with diego milito creating almost all the chances..two yellow cards in the game for barca,henry and toure.
with barca having most of the possession they attacked more. a goalless draw, but an exciting game.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 17, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> lol nub...eduardo scores the winner.....   i m not even a arse fan,but u r a nub.
> barca all the way...inter 0-0 barca



i kinda feel bad for u..but i can understand..

btw on a more imp note,arsenal came back very well. inter-barca was always a draw.. livfool,chels*** n united  get scrappy victories.nice win for sevilla n stuttgart.

btw i heard JT was knocked out cold against Porto???


----------



## ico (Sep 17, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> inter-barca was always a draw..


Not always. Most probably, Inter parked the bus.

And it's high time for Barca - Henry should be played upfront. Ibra is no way near the class of Henry.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> i guess u need to buy a new crystal ball


I would have still made a profit in betting on these results


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 17, 2009)

agree with ico. but i think time will tell about ibrahimovic.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 17, 2009)

ico said:


> Not always. Most probably, Inter parked the bus.
> 
> And it's high time for Barca - Henry should be played upfront. Ibra is no way near the class of Henry.



henry was more lethargic than ibrahimovic yesterday, but ibrahimovic did miss some sitters. 


> I would have still made a profit in betting on these results


gr8..btw, what were the odds on inter?



> agree with ico. but i think time will tell about ibrahimovic.



i guess so too...but we should've bought villa for 50 mn..we missed the trick there(all done and dusted now)


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 17, 2009)

^^ there is no doubt at all ibra has the class,and if utilised properly ( which barca sure will) he can become a great asset to barca than eto'o was.

moving on to epl again,any takers for city's ashes B-) which will b burnt at OT this sunday?

my preds for the upcoming week.
also che to win comfortably against spurs. arsenal to win against  wigan.sunderland to beat burnley. villa,bolton,livfool to win too. Everton v Blackburn and Hull vs Birmingham will be close calls.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 17, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> i guess so too...but we should've bought villa for 50 mn..*we missed the trick *there(all done and dusted now)



Missed the tricked? Or tricked by Inter?


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 17, 2009)

my bad...we missed the trick of signing villa..and we allowed inter to trick us

i guess barca are bad bargainers!


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 18, 2009)

.........


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 18, 2009)

.........


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

................adding to your spam abyss!


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 18, 2009)

^^ me too    :O B-)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2009)

Adebayor is moaning again in today's Le Sun


> I was being abused by people who six months ago were singing my name. The abuse was for no reason.


The sad thing about him is that he still doesn't understand why fans turned on him at Arsenal.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Even Eboue is pissed with Adebayor,if you can't be mates with Eboue,you are a sad fvcker.



			
				Eboue on Ade said:
			
		

> I’ve not spoken to him because I am very disappointed in him, it was a bad thing to do. For me, Adebayor didn’t do well and that is no good for football because you have a lot of young people who watch the game and then, they see that and it’s no good for football.
> 
> If Ade calls me, I will speak with him. But he hasn’t called me yet. I’ll wait. If he calls me, I say ’Thank-you God’, if he doesn’t call me, that’s his problem.





			
				Arseblogger on Eboue said:
			
		

> I love how Eboue thanks God for everything. Like he gets up in the morning and finds a fresh custard slice and says "Thank you, God, for this custard slice!", while Mrs Eboue stands behind him going 'You wanker. I spent 2 hours in Tesco yesterday


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 18, 2009)

Lol . . Do they nothing else to write about . . So its advantage Manure in the end . . Any news about Tevez and Robinho . . And chelsea goin to miss JT is it or not . .


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 18, 2009)

cadbury eboue lol. all city top 4 strikers out. bellamy i think will start alongwith bejan maramari


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2009)

MANUEL ALMUNIA
ROBIN VAN PERSIE
DENILSON
ANDREY ARSHAVIN
JOHAN DJOUROU
THEO WALCOTT
SAMIR NASRI
CARLOS VELA
LUKASZ FABIANSKI

WTF,this injury list is unbelievable.Whats up with Walcott?He has been out for about 45 days now.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 18, 2009)

^Arshavin & Nasri are a huge miss. Not sure about others.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 18, 2009)

the real test begins here
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_prem/8257330.stm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2009)

RVP declared fit for tomorrow,Arshavin has a "10% chance" and Almunia is back in training.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 19, 2009)

Ray Parlour goes back to Highbury.Nice bit of report there
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2644700/Ray-Parlour-goes-back-to-Highbury.html


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Messi: I will never leave Barcelona*



> Lionel Messi claims he never wants to leave Barcelona after signing a new contract with the club until 2016.
> The 22-year-old is now committed to the European champions for what will likely be the best years of his career, and wants to end it there too.
> Messi, who was previously signed to Barcelona until 2014, has had his release clause increased from 150million euros to 250million euros (£225million) in a move to end any further speculation about his future.
> "I want to spend all my career here, in Barcelona, if it's possible," he told the club's website.
> ...


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 19, 2009)

its good tht some players are 1 club players...wished ronaldo wudve been too.bt anyways proud of scholesy,giggs,neville and o'shea.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 19, 2009)

Hmm..cant say the same about Terry


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2009)

lol @ Messidonna


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 19, 2009)

24 Mannone
03 Sagna
05 Vermaelen
10 Gallas
22 Clichy
27 Eboue
02 Diaby
04 Fabregas
17 Song Billong
09 Eduardo
11 Van Persie 


Fvck.Eboue and Diaby playing in attack again.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 19, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Hmm..cant say the same about Terry



i think JT wont switch loyalty.he's the only one u got. others r'nt 1 club players at all. eg Anelka,though i think he's adapted to life at SB now.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
mr.verma(thomas vermaelen) is a centre back right??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 19, 2009)

^^ No,Vermaelen is a fvcking beast


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2009)

Verminator with a double.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 19, 2009)

Eboue was good in attack and got the touch for the 3rd goal,Eduardo was good too.
RVP however is trying too hard to score,he does everything right except the finish.Too many pathetic false kicks and air shots from him again.He needs to take it easy IMO.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Btw. really happy to see Clichy hit form again.He looked sharp defensively and made the 3rd goal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 19, 2009)

Pool vs. West Ham is great.


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah... Hammers playing with a lot of heart..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 20, 2009)

Very valuable 3 points bagged. 

Full credit to West Ham for equalizing twice tho.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, the Hammers played really well. Some better finishing on their part would've helped them.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 20, 2009)

Cheryl Cole conquered it, but Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich is beaten by Kilimanjaro

was this posted b4 ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

Use that font size when she dumps Cashley.


----------



## ico (Sep 20, 2009)

A nice read: *www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...ders-ultimate-pro-learn-love-Ashley-Cole.html


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 20, 2009)

barca 1-0 up against atletico... goal scored by ibrahimovic (2')
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
messi scores 16' barca 2-0 atleti


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Very valuable 3 points bagged.
> 
> Full credit to West Ham for equalizing twice tho.



Ahem... Remember predictions? 

Gotta say.. Arsenal fans here do have a knack for predicting results. A_G has it and now one more...


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 20, 2009)

barca 3-0 atleti

alves 30'


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 20, 2009)

barca 4-0 atleti

keita 42'
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
barca 4-1 atleti

kun aguero 45'


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 20, 2009)

xavi off , iniesta on
65'
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
pique off *MARQUEZ *on

75'


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 20, 2009)

barca 4-2 atleti

forlan 85'
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
a foul on referee lol


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 20, 2009)

barca 5-2 atletico 
messi 94'

final score barca 5-2 atletico mad-rid


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/2366/emirm.jpg
Looks great


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 20, 2009)

looks like henry will always have a place in every arsenal fan's heart


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

^Yup... He will always be special to us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

Incidentally,Henry gave an interview today reaffirming that place.


> Henry said: "You have to remember - no matter where you end up in life - the people who helped make you along the way and gave you the chance.
> 
> "I won the treble with Barcelona last year, but I know if it wasn't for Arsène and Arsenal I would not be the player I am today.
> 
> ...


*www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/incoming/...ebayor-for-lack-of-respect-article164545.html
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I hope the King of Highbury will be there when Wenger opens the Highbury Square this week.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah . . Adefool must ve learnt something  . .


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 20, 2009)

Roo scores in 2 mins


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 20, 2009)

Barry scores for city . . Tev worked for him 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Scores level 1 - 1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

I will take a draw in both games,a Chelsea defeat will do just OK as bottomham's crash and burn period is just around the corner.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
United singing Tottenham's song about AdebayorEven Arsenal fans didn't sing it.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 20, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Use that font size when she dumps Cashley.



dont understand y people want to poke their nose into other people's personal lives ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

^^cause he is a cvnt.

I think City will edge this,United are so sh1te.I still can't believe we didn't win at OT.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 20, 2009)

Score 2 - 2 . . Fletcher n Bellamy added to their total since half time


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 20, 2009)

Score 3 - 2 . . Fletcher does it again . .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Score 3 - 3 . . Superb goal from Bellamy . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS W0000000000000T
Bellamy's a new player 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Ferdinand fvcked
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Alex Ferguson special injury time YET AGAIN.
**** off


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 20, 2009)

Score 4 - 3 . . Owen seals the victory for Manure . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

Tevez loling around with Red mancs 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The refereeing at OT is so predictable it has become funny  It wasn't even 4 mins of added time and Owen scored at 95:30

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The added time incident was outrageously bad,but I don't have any sympathy for Hughes or City.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 20, 2009)

smashing game this ... utd city ....
on why tevez was boooed is beyond me ... he worked tirelessly till the last min he played for utd ... it was ferguson n kia who didnt agree terms ... well thats that... 

btw jus wondering aloud ... chelsea dont have a single striker who can get goals out of nothing ... like bellamy did tdy. barry's goal was class .. 
we have quality in lamps but we dont have someone who can get goals single handed like bellamy n rooney do ...
in such a situation to even think we can get to premiership n CL is a joke ... n now with the transfer ban .... drogba n anelka can relax ... its a big blow ...


----------



## ico (Sep 20, 2009)

so, at what time did the game really end?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

WTF?Chelsea are miles better than both of them,the big positive from this game was how poor defensively both the teams were.
Poor old Kolo kept Owen onside for the last goal.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> so, at what time did the game really end?


at 90+6.Originally 4 mins. of added time(even that was bought by Ferguson).Manure scored at 90+5:30 
Only at Old Trafford.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

*i33.tinypic.com/2w3tbpk.jpg
The best bit was when Ferguson and the ref were having a laugh near an outraged Hughes
Cvnts-all of them.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 20, 2009)

What was Rio thinking?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

He got off the hook big time there,thanks to OT special added time.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Sep 20, 2009)

when the game restarted it was 1 minute and 6 seconds past normal time. even if the ref stopped his clock after the bellamy goal, he should have added 4 and a half minutes after the restart which he did.


----------



## ico (Sep 20, 2009)

Manckers should just enjoy their win, IMO. Everyone has seen much less injury times for much longer interruptions.

but yea, Berbatov can't finish for a toffee.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 20, 2009)

dude a breathtakin match...but utd shudnt have let 3 goals in...defensive errors cost us.
@arsenal_gunners --> speaking of poor defending,we saw tht at ars v mancity...as for the game today,dude this pressure-cooker situation (especially after 75 mins) will make any of us poop in our pants,forget defending well.ferdi shot at his own feet though.

we're cool here tho bro,especially after the deserving team won  B-)

btw bella's celebration added to the added time.btw loved  hughes was protesting. 

read fergie's post match comments ya'll


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

Cole the hole scores,humanity is doomed.
Nice work by Drogba there,cvnt.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 20, 2009)

hehe,copy that


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Cole the hole scores,humanity is doomed.
> Nice work by Drogba there,cvnt.



The world is doomed...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2009)

Hate to say it but A.Hole is on fire(not literally)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2009)

*img34.imageshack.us/img34/5042/bellamybeatreferee.jpg
Manc tw@t spits at Bellamy and he whacks him
Whats wrong with City's strikers


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 21, 2009)

NICE ONE

i hope he isnt banned for that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2009)

Bellamy is at fault because he ran up to the fan when he was already restrained by stewards.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 21, 2009)

^^ undoubtedly


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 21, 2009)

lol! Twat


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 21, 2009)

MARCA.COM said:
			
		

> Mark Hughes sueña con juntar en el Manchester City a los hermanos Touré, según apunta la prensa inglesa. Si en verano ya fichó a Kolo procedente del Arsenal, ahora confía en hacerse con los servicios de Yayá en el mercado invernal. Ya trató de firmar al centrocampista del Barcelona en verano, pero el club azulgrana le mejoró el contrato.
> Hughes cree que el futbolista del Barça daría otro salto de calidad al equipo en su búsqueda por alcanzar la Champions League, el sueño del 'hermano pobre' de Manchester. A pesar de todo, hay que tener en cuenta que esta temporada se disputa la Copa de África y eso podría ser un hándicap para que el equipo inglés lo intente con más o menos fuerza.



i know the translation sucks  but here goes nothing:

Dreams of Mark Hughes at Manchester City join the brothers Toure, according to the English press notes. If in summer and a Kolo joined from Arsenal, is confident now gain the services of Yaya during the winter. I tried to sign Barcelona midfielder in the summer, but the Catalan club he improved contract. Hughes believes that Barça player would be another leap in quality to the team in their quest to reach the Champions League, the dream of 'poor brother' Manchester. Nevertheless, we must bear in mind that this season is held the African Nations Cup and this could be a handicap for the England team try with more or less force.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2009)

When Toure left I thought it was the end of the stupid "Yaya Toure to join his brother at Arsenal" story every summer.Looks like City fans have to deal with that now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2009)

Wenger has told  Arsenal.com that Vela will start tomorrow in the CC

along with these

Szcezesny
Gibbs
Wilshere 
Ramsey
Senderos
Silvestre
Watt 

I think we will also see Coquelin who is atm. our best reserve player,and fortunately he is a DM.


----------



## Krow (Sep 21, 2009)

^Hope Coquelin stars!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2009)

IMO we will play

----------Szcsceny
Gilbert--Silvestre-Senderos--Gibbs
----Le Coq----Ramsey---Wilshere
----Watt------Vela------Traore

I'd be pissed if Wenger starts Randall,he is too average to make it here.Would have also liked to see Bartley for Silvest.
It will be a tough game for us.WBA has crushed Boro 5-0 away on the weekend and are leading the Championship.


----------



## prakhar18 (Sep 22, 2009)

Man Utd vs Wolves | 23rd Sept | 
Manchester United vs. Wolverhampton Wanderers
Date: 23rd September 2009
Day: Wednesday
Type: CARLING CUP "Knock-Out Round"
Venue: Old Trafford
Kick Off: 20:00 GMT / [ 00:30 IST / late night on 23rd i.e early morning of 24th ]

___________________________________________________________
Previous Meet :-
ManUtd [0] - [1] Wolves on 17th January 2004 at Molineux Stadium
___________________________________________________________
Brief Description of Current form :-

Man Utd :- What a win !! Clinching a thriller in the stoppage time that too by an ex-scouser . Price-less moment ! Absolutely amazing series of wins, first Arsenal was f***ed up then Spurs and then City , who else wants to get F***ed up ?? Come to Manchester United. Rooney is absolutely in red hot form and truly we are not missing Ronaldo !! This guy is scoring goals in each and every match ! No wonder that he is the top-scorer of the league ! Fletcher showed his heading skills, and Owen showed that still he has plenty of Football left in him! & last but not the least Sir Ryan Giggs, he is still playing absolutely sensational football and taking United to more and more glories ! Coming back to the match United now face the newly promoted Wolves who pulled up a sensational victory last time when these 2 met ! Also we have to keep this in mind that this is a knock-out game and it has to be taken Very Seriously as we don't want to lose a title opportunity ! A win would mean progress in the competition whereas a loss would mean an early exit for us ! So the best probable Line-up should be lined-up as we want to achieve yet another glory ! Scholes will definitely feature in the team after missing out Sunday's derby due to suspension so will Carrick, who came late in the derby. A 4-4-2 will do for us ! The Hectic schedule is still on with 4 more matches to be played in the next 11 days !

Player to Watch Out For :- Wayne Rooney
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Wolves :- Wolves had a not so bad start to this season with 7 points in 6 games ! But they will definitely feel their morale boosted by the win over Fulham ! They played well in the whole 90 mins and deserved the win ! They now face Manchester United who are absolutely in red hot form . But as this is a knock-out round no one can say anything ! as an edge by a Wolves player in the dying minutes could eventually mean both a scalp on the english champions as well as progress in the competition ! So they would definitely try to attack rather than to defend it as Draw won't do anything in this match ! Goalkeeper Hennessey had some good moments in this season after making some very good saves ! So is the striker Keogh and Doyle …. who are trying to deliver their best , as much as they can ! Former Everton Midfielder Castillo is gelling nicely with the team with mideo Edwards too is proving his worth after being under-rated for so long ! But so far the person who Wolves and it's fans are missing is "Ebanks-Blake" , The former Man Utd reserve player though a boyhood scouser was the key man for Wolves promotion this season. He even received the Golden Boot in the Coca-Cola Championship 2008-09 for bagging 27 goals! But so far due to an injury Ebanks failed to make a start but he did appeared in the last 10 mins in the match against Fulham. So we might see him on the starting line-up of Wolves against his former Club !

Player to Watch Out For :- Kevin Doyle
___________________________________________________________
Injury List :-

Man Utd :-

O Hargreaves | Jumpers Knee | 21st October '09
G Obertan |Calf Injury | 3rd October '09
Van Der Sar | Thumb/Wrist Injury | 3rd October '09
R. Da Silva | Shoulder Injury | 12th October '09

Wolves :-

A Surman | Knee Injury | 27th September '09
R Stearman | Ankle-Foot Injury | 17th October '09
J Craddock | Hamstring Injury | 27th September '09
S Ward | Knee Injury | November '09
K Foley | MCL Ligament Injury | 27th September '09


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2009)

lol plastics


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 22, 2009)

ico said:


> lol plastics



niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Milito, a step closer to recovery *



			
				FCBARCELONA.COM said:
			
		

> The Argentinian defender appeared on Monday on the Ciudad Deportiva Joan Gamper turf. Having donned his boots, Gaby Milito exercised in isolation from the rest of the team.
> 
> Although there is no set date for his return, Gaby Milito is gradually heading back towards working for Josep Guardiola. He returned to Barcelona on September 9 to continue his recovery, and this was the first time he has been seen kicking a ball on the training ground.
> 
> ...



*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/english/futbol/temporada_09-10/arxiu_partits/lliga/jornada04/Racing_Barcelona/partit.html


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 22, 2009)

Utd to win outright 2-0 or 3-0...wolves were convincing enough against fulham though.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 22, 2009)

lol Gunners!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2009)

WTF?Even Arsenal TV not showing the match live


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2009)

Wojciech Szczesny
Kerrea Gilbert
Philippe Senderos
Kieran Gibbs
Mikael Silvestre (c)
Francis Coquelin
Aaron Ramsey
Jack Wilshere
Armand Traore
Sanchez Watt
Gilles Sunu

Pretty strong side.Although I don't like to see Silvestre captain Arsenal at any level
I'll be happy with a 1-0 win(not that I'll tear my hair out if we go out)


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 23, 2009)

barca 3-0 racing (la liga)

ibrahimovic 20'
messi 24'
pique 27'


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 23, 2009)

Arsenal and liverpool win but burnley not lucky . .
*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_5576818,00.html


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 23, 2009)

final score
barca 4-1 racing santander

barca's 4th goal was scored by Lionel Messi..santander's goal was scored by O.serrano

*i hope MAD-RID get pwned by villareal tonight *


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 23, 2009)

la liga is lol,how can anybody score that much consecutively?tbh ive not seen barca score a 1-0 win.yeah,they got a good attack,but at the same time,they concede too.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 23, 2009)

^Where were United in the CL final?  Utd didnt even troubled their make-shift defense


----------



## ico (Sep 23, 2009)

lol, the Pools were lucky. 2-0 win to ze young goons. I hope Barbie starts for ze Manckers.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 23, 2009)

Fools couldn't even do well against a team like Leeds 

Who score for Arse? I heard Wenger fielded a very young line-up..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2009)

Watt and Vela.
My eyes were on the GK Scz.... who did brilliantly I hear.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 23, 2009)

@A_G
even my neighbour's dog is better than Almunia and Fabianski combined


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 23, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Where were United in the CL final?  Utd didnt even troubled their make-shift defense



that is one instance,ok...but u dont see united concede that many as compared to barca.compare united's goals conceded vs barca's last season.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 23, 2009)

ico said:


> lol, the Pools were lucky. 2-0 win to ze young goons. I hope Barbie starts for ze Manckers.





thewisecrab said:


> Fools couldn't even do well against a team like Leeds
> 
> Who score for Arse? I heard Wenger fielded a very young line-up..


We have been poor this entire season.  And Leeds really played well and deserve credit for that. N'gog's goal was good tho. 
At least the job is done and we are through to the next round.
And I am not sure of the peformance of ze gooners. They took way too long to get the lead against a 10-man WBA.

EDIT: Oh BTW the atmosphere at Elland Road was quite good which quite a few PL teams would do well to match.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


XTerminator_09 said:


> that is one instance,ok...but u dont see united concede that many as compared to barca.compare united's goals conceded vs barca's last season.


Make the comparison of the attacking prowess of the average Spanish side and average English side, and you'll gt the answer.
An average English side just parks the bus, and nothing more.


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2009)

^We fielded our reserve team, which I think performed pretty well. Fromthe first team, this performance would have been poor.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2009)

Didn't see the match so can't comment on the performance,however a 2-0 result is good enough when you have some U18 players making the step up and some players returning after a long time(Gilbert,Senderos)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> @A_G
> even my neighbour's dog is better than Almunia and Fabianski combined


Throw sczezcezezezezny in the mix and that dog is owned.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Sep 24, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Fools couldn't even do well against a team like Leeds



too rich coming from a chelsea fan considering that you stole two of their youngsters.


----------



## Apple Juice (Sep 24, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> too rich coming from a chelsea fan considering that you stole two of their youngsters.



Drink Horliks choklaet boy! BanU! Chelsea player eat Apple. They don't get injury and scoer evrey injury time. Chelsea can win withuut transfres!!!!!!!

If anybody steal, go to police. Noob! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thewisecrab said:


> @A_G
> even my neighbour's dog is better than Almunia and Fabianski combined



Dog eats Apple every day!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2009)

Hmm
Chelsea 1 - O QPR

Kalou scores the only goal, Zhirkhov played the hour while JC and Paulo played the whole match. JC should have got a goal, too bad the goalie's face came in the way 

Youngsters were looking really good, I must say..fcuk FIFA..we dont need no more playa's


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 24, 2009)

^^let the african nations cup come.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> too rich coming from a chelsea fan considering that you stole two of their youngsters.


*Joe Jordan, Gordon McQueen, Eric Cantona *what do these guys have in common? Yep these are the player which the Manckers stole from Leeds United, case in particular Gordon McQueen. So this is quite rich coming from a Mancker. 
Though If this was not a Mancker speaking, then I would have agreed.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2009)

@look_niks01011968

I think you haven't heard of Cantona


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 24, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Make the comparison of the attacking prowess of the average Spanish side and average English side, and you'll gt the answer.
> An average English side just parks the bus, and nothing more.



check the avg goals conceded by spains top 4 and then english top 4.my point will be clear to u


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2009)

Spanish clubs are all about attack and counter attack, nobody gives a sh!t to defence there 

Why do you think Messi is playing beyond God-like there? He's got one of the best attacking midfields in the world as his "pass" supply.

You take out that midfield from Barca and you have a short, stammering 22yr old having no idea how to play. 

Even Real Madrid, for all their money, have bought only attacking midfielders and strikers, when their key problem (or any Spanish sides key problem) is defence. 

English Leagues and German leagues focus a lot on build up play, involving everybody from the defence to the striker keep passing the ball till most of the players are in the opponents half, with that occasional swift counter attacking moves during a break of play. 

Thats where Chelsea were brilliant where Barca choked..damn you "fcuking disgrace" ref


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 24, 2009)

^^ exactly my point,u made there.thats why lol liga<<epl


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> check the avg goals conceded by spains top 4 and then english top 4.my point will be clear to u



You reiterate my point with this  Since an average Spanish side is lot better than Average English side, thus they score more goals and hence their top 4(spain has top 4 :O ), concede more.

EDIT: @Xterminator/whatever: By that logic Serie A is ze best.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 25, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^^ exactly my point,u made there.thats why lol liga<<epl



in case you forgot, we are the champions of europe...and we beat mankers in the final(thats a big lol)..u were pwned by a third choice barca defence(a bigger lol)...no matter what you say, la liga>>>epl!!

though i shouldnt say this but i'm compelled to, with mad-rid spending huge amounts on top class players, its made la liga even better...and lets not forget that real mad-rid is the most successful club in europecry.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Sep 25, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> @look_niks01011968
> 
> I think you haven't heard of Cantona



thats why i never said that leeds are a small club.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Apple Juice said:


> Drink Horliks choklaet boy! BanU! Chelsea player eat Apple. They don't get injury and scoer evrey injury time. Chelsea can win withuut transfres!!!!!!!



yup chelsea just need to elbow people in the face and rugby tackle others to the ground.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


abyss88 said:


> in case you forgot, we are the champions of europe...and we beat mankers in the final(thats a big lol)..u were pwned by a third choice barca defence(a bigger lol)...no matter what you say, la liga>>>epl!!
> 
> though i shouldnt say this but i'm compelled to, with mad-rid spending huge amounts on top class players, its made la liga even better...and lets not forget that real mad-rid is the most successful club in europecry.



english teams have been there or thereabouts for quite sometime now. you have had 3 english teams in the semis for quite sometime. lets see if laliga can break this trend 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Liverpool_fan said:


> You reiterate my point with this  Since an average Spanish side is lot better than Average English side, thus they score more goals and hence their top 4(spain has top 4 :O ), concede more.
> 
> EDIT: @Xterminator/whatever: By that logic Serie A is ze best.



there is no yardstick to judge an average spanish side with an average english side. if you take the uefa cup into consideration, then you get it wrong. english teams tend to treat europe below their league and thats why you had spurs and villa putting out weak teams in europe and getting eliminated while they were still doing well domestically. on the other hand teams like sevilla prefer europe more and therefore had a poor run domestically when they came into the champions league.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 25, 2009)

There are ample proofs that EPL is better than Liga. English teams have been featuring in SF of CL regularly. Just because 1 team from Spain is doing well in Europe, one can't make the conclusion that the league it plays in, is better than the other 3 SF' league.
How many times have we seen Liverpool, Chelsea, United and Arsenal featuring the later stages of CL while Spain is represented by only 1 team.

Another point is since La Liga matches are beamed in late hours in India, I am unable to see it


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

^AFAIK, CL finals have been hogged by at least one PL team for quite a few years in a row now!


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Another point is since La Liga matches are beamed in late hours in India, I am unable to see it




they dont even show them in india...espnstar sucks...zee sports or tensports should've been given the right to telecast la liga.

as far as champions league goes, mad-rid have won it nine times, two uefa cups, 31 league titlescry....that makes them the "all time" successful club in europecry


----------



## Rahim (Sep 25, 2009)

^I am not talking days of my granpa 
Try to live in the current years abyss. To justify your claims you are *ACTUALLY* high-lighting the past achievements of your *greatest* rival  How ironic is that!!

So indirectly are you suggesting Madrid is a bigger, better and more successful club than Barcelona? If yes, then why hate Figo when he joined the latter?

*Champions League* is *The Barometer* of the quality of a league and English clubs are so successful nowadays that the top officials of UEFA are burning mid-night oil to loosen the clutch of English teams influence in Europe. This situation reminds me of the dominance of Michael Schumacher in Formula 1 that the officials changed various rules to stop him and Ferrari.

Teams like Villareal, Sevilla, Athelitico cannot match Liverpool or Arsenal  in terms of top quality. La Ligq has become more like Scottish League where only Celtic and Rangers are the 2 big clubs like Barcelona & Real Madrid in La Liga.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> *Champions League* is *The Barometer* of the quality of a league and English clubs are so successful nowadays that the top officials of UEFA are burning mid-night oil to loosen the clutch of English teams influence in Europe. This situation reminds me of the dominance of Michael Schumacher in Formula 1 that the officials changed various rules to stop him and Ferrari.


Rules are rules, they are same for eveybody. 
 Michael Schmacher was himself found out bending the rules half the time. But yeah maybe the case of ManUre.   

There is some little bias against English side, but that's only a little which is ALWAYS blown out of proportion bu the English Media. 



> Teams like Villareal, Sevilla, Athelitico cannot match Liverpool or Arsenal  in terms of top quality. La Liga has become more like Scottish League where only Celtic and Rangers are the 2 big clubs like Barcelona & Real Madrid in La Liga.


Why compare teams like Athletico, or Sevilla, Villareal with teams like Arsenal or Liverpool. Either you are disrespecting the quality of Liverpool and Arsenal (ahem Manckers ) or you are expecting just too much from those sides.
Compare those sides with the likes of Tottenham, or Villa and you'll know where the EPL teams stand.
And La Liga is more competitive, it has static top 2 rather than a static top 4. Anyway Bundesliga FTW in terms of competition. 

Anyway it's only a matter of time when the shift of European powers, makes may to Spain, Germany or Italy. It always happens every time.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_rahim said:


> So indirectly are you suggesting Madrid is a bigger, better and more successful club than Barcelona? If yes, then why hate Figo when he joined the latter?


   Now YOU are directly suggesting Liverpool is bigger, better and more sucessful club than BanU(ty A_J)   
Thanku! Thanku! Thanku!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> thats why i never said that leeds are a small club.


Nice to see that. 
 Leeds are NOT a small club. They are a big club no matter in what division they are playing.




> english teams have been there or thereabouts for quite sometime now. you have had 3 english teams in the semis for quite sometime. lets see if laliga can break this trend


La Liga needs a consistent top 4 for that. But both Madrid and Barca can easily end up in SF. But first Madrid need to get out of round of 16.   



> there is no yardstick to judge an average spanish side with an average english side. if you take the uefa cup into consideration, then you get it wrong. english teams tend to treat europe below their league and thats why you had spurs and villa putting out weak teams in europe and getting eliminated while they were still doing well domestically. on the other hand teams like sevilla prefer europe more and therefore had a poor run domestically when they came into the champions league.



Style of play? Parking the bus? Anyone? 
And UEFA Cup IS a yardstick.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 25, 2009)

^I don't want to respond to yourall your comments except some. Honestly I wrote mine with a different thinking about the dominance of English Clubs in CL and all he came up was Madrid's achievements rather than Barcelona's. So I asked him that question.

As for comparison, who is stopping teams like Villareal, Sevilla, or even Valencia and Athleitico to pose any challenge and progress to later stages of CL? Anyway I was comparing the top 4 of each leagues and not showing any dis-respect to any other team.

I won't mind if you live is the past with all your silverwares and sport a smug smile. It seems jumping the gun is becoming quite common nowadays.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^I don't want to respond to yourall your comments except some. Honestly I wrote mine with a different thinking about the dominance of English Clubs in CL and all he came up was Madrid's achievements rather than Barcelona's. So I asked him that question.


And you gave me fodder 



> As for comparison, who is stopping teams like Villareal, Sevilla, or even Valencia and Athleitico to pose any challenge and progress to later stages of CL? Anyway I was comparing the top 4 of each leagues and not showing any dis-respect to any other team.


Well being able to consistently participate in the CL helps a LOT. Since the final two CL places is ALWAYS up for grabs in the Spanish League, so its not always the same sides which always gains the experience.  
I am pretty sure if teams like Athletico, and Sevilla qualify in the CL consistently without worry (like in England where top 4 are scarcely challenged), I'm pretty sure they would do a LOT better.



> I won't mind if you live is the past with all your silverwares and sport a smug smile. It seems jumping the gun is becoming quite common nowadays.


Yup!


----------



## Rahim (Sep 25, 2009)

Its ironic tbh, i queried abyyss and he came online, read it and logged off without commenting. But one Liverpool fan took the responsibilty in public interest and tried to give an answer with lots of smileys.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup!  You should try doing that too.  It's fun.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2009)

On the whole,the English league IS better than Serie-A or La Liga.A lot of that has to do with the greater influx of money in the PL and even the championship.
Serie-A had some great teams at the turn of the century in Parma,Lazio and Fiorentina.Unfortunately the league has been hampered by corruption,though Juve have done well to bounce back so quickly.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> *Champions League* is *The Barometer* of the quality of a league and English clubs are so successful nowadays that the top officials of UEFA are burning mid-night oil to loosen the clutch of English teams influence in Europe. This situation reminds me of the dominance of Michael Schumacher in Formula 1 that the officials changed various rules to stop him and Ferrari.




ok lets not go into the time of grandpas...

lets start with this millennium

spanish teams have won in 2000,2002(mad-rid)..2006,2009(barcelona)
milan..2003,2007
bayern munich,2001
manu,2008
liverpool,2005
porto 2004

where is the so called english dominance in here...?? 
reaching the semis and finals counts for nothing. its the cup that matters.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 25, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> in case you forgot, we are the champions of europe...and we beat mankers in the final(thats a big lol)..u were pwned by a third choice barca defence(a bigger lol)...no matter what you say, la liga>>>epl!!




we were beaten in the final...where were u in 2008? i think paul scholes wh**ped  barca's defence with a belter in the 2008 semis.which were the two finalists in 2008?who were in the finalists in 2007?who did u beat luckily in 2006?winners in 2005? only 1 of the lol liga teams managed to enter the finals since last 4 years. epl's top 4 already have.with united being in 2 of those already..

and i bet unreal mad-get-rid wont be progressing beyong the quarters this time..even arsenal are too good for them.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 25, 2009)

the reason barca fans hate figo is, the way he left us for more money..there were rumours that he secretly planned his transfer to mad-rid...and pressurised barca to transfer him.

regarding mad-rid, whatever i wrote are facts and cant be changed no matter how much i want them to be changed


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 25, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> its the cup that matters.



lol u..dominance counts as to how many clubs have progressed in the final stages of the game


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 25, 2009)

ppl rember the winner, not the runner up
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_rahim said:


> Its ironic tbh, i queried abyyss and he came online, read it and logged off without commenting. But one Liverpool fan took the responsibilty in public interest and tried to give an answer with lots of smileys.



yeah..electric supply in srinagar isnt like that in calcutta


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 25, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> ppl rember the winner, not the runner up



not sure about others,but i DO remember and respect the runners-up...except liverfool...loved the way AC Milan thrashed their red arse 

"which ship never sails in liverpool??" anybody knows the answer here??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> ppl rember the winner, not the runner up
> -----------------------------------------


3 English teams constantly making it to the SFs does indicate something.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Arshavin fit for Fulham,Walcott back in full training.
Rosicky Arshavin Cesc and Ed together


--Song
-Cesc-Rozza
Shava-Ed-RVP

*www.totalprotectioninteractive.com/forum/images/smilies/iconsex-poundit.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 25, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 3 English teams constantly making it to the SFs does indicate something.



agree^^ my preds for lol liga this season:
1.unreal get-rid
2.farce-a-lona
3.Villa-unreal
4.sea-villa

valencia is in a soup at the moment..hope they sort themselves out.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 25, 2009)

yawn..yawn *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28.gif


----------



## Rahim (Sep 25, 2009)

Actually I yawned while i read this 





> reaching the semis and finals counts for nothing. its the cup that matters.


I wonder then how the rankings are compiled?


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 25, 2009)

no one can stop u from yawning...yawning is ur birth right..mine too

i dont know how rankings are compiled...but those who win tournaments..should be on top.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 25, 2009)

^^wonder how ur sayin tht..


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 25, 2009)

whats the problem with that?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> i dont know how rankings are compiled...but those who win tournaments..should be on top.


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_coefficient#Club_coefficient


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 25, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> whats the problem with that?



consider these 2 situations with 2 teams A n B. A is 2nd its domestic league with a decent record and progresses till the finals of,suppose,UEFA CL. Consider team B with a domestic league rank of say 8,but wins the CL.

who will b better? A or B?


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Rosicky Arshavin Cesc and Ed together
> 
> --Song
> -Cesc-Rozza
> Shava-Ed-RVP


 Its a full solar eclipse guys...!



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.totalprotectioninteractive.com/forum/images/smilies/iconsex-poundit.gif


LOL!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 25, 2009)

Arshavin is starting this weekend . . And Walcott gets bench plus Almunia misses . . Heard something like that in tv . .


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 25, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_coefficient#Club_coefficient



now i have to agree that epl is currently on top(because of facts). not for long though!

and barcelona are still pwning everyone including mancs..
 thanks for THE FAKTS A_G


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 26, 2009)

WTF??!?
Chelsea had the higher coefficient last time I checked ..damn you Platini


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 26, 2009)

no dude,chelsea dropped down.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 26, 2009)

Who cares about UEFA co-efficients?  It is winning the trophies or being in a long cup run/lasting long in the title race that matters. But yeah the coefficients are directly proportional to how farther you reach.
But I will prefer winning the CL and getting knocked out in round of 16 next rather than two SF finishes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

CC draw in 1 hr.S****horpe or Peterborough please.

edit:  at word filter


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 26, 2009)

loool


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 26, 2009)

^^
lol ???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 26, 2009)

Must be an angry S****hrope fan 
EDIT: S*c.unt*horpe


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 26, 2009)

Arsenal drawn up against Liverpool in Carling cup 4th round . .
*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_5583849,00.html
hope the boys put up good fight there . .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 26, 2009)

Cvnts get Scvnthorpe, WTF!
Arsenal was the last side I wanted to draw in CC.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

Fvck,there is no way we can play Liverpool with Watt and co.Wenger has to field some experienced youth like Theo and Bendtner.
Mascherano vs. Coquelin,Sunu vs. Carragher?Please
I will go with
---------Sczczczcney
Eboue-Senderos-Bartley-Gibbs
Merida-Coq-Ramsey
Vela-Bendtner-Wilshere

Eboue because Gilbert or Eastmond will get skinned.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

Well,atleast its at home.I guess thats a fair chance.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

Portsmouth 0-1 Everton
RIP Portsmouth FC,the gunners' retirement home


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 26, 2009)

Wigan 1 - 0 Chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

All right.2-1
Cech sent off.If CFC get a win from this,they will run away with the title.

ManU struggling vs. Stoke.But they will probably sneak a goal in with some help from ref.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

Giggs showing class again,but Scholes should have got a second yellow for the handball.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
CFC get 5 mins to equalize but Wigan strike again.
x10


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 26, 2009)

6-1 Victory for Liverpool. 

Good Performance as well.

Torres with a hat trick. 

Anyway currently Wigan 3-1 Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

This is why the invincibles were so special.Even such a strong Chelsea squad had an off day.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Mannone
Sagna
Gallas
Vermaelen
Clichy
Song
Diaby
Fabregas
Arshavin
Bendtner
Van Persie

Diaby over a fit Rozza,Oh..k.Ed out injured.
I've got my scapegoats ready if we drop points here


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 26, 2009)

So Chelski are vulnerable anyway  . . The defending was really poor just looking at first goal scored by Titus


----------



## Krow (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL @ Chelski!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

Fabregas is giving the ball away a lot
Beautiful save by Mannone.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 26, 2009)

last week i had said the real test begins now .. but King's injury proved to be the decider....
this week it was all there to be exposed .. i didnt watch the match, i can definitely say three things,
1. defence wud v been exposed badly atleast 3-4 times in the game.
2. drogba n anelka wud v missed atleast 2 good scoring chances which any other striker wud v scored.
we are sure to fight for a spot in the CL next season ... definitely not an auto qualification spot ... 
if u think i m crazy .. i may b ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

Diaby you clueless tit


----------



## Krow (Sep 26, 2009)

WTH did he do???


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 26, 2009)

You win many, lose some..

Anyways, Arshavin's been kept quite and Mannone is looking pretty good


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> WTH did he do???


Given away the ball atleast 10 times.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thewisecrab said:


> You win many, lose some..
> 
> Anyways, Arshavin's been kept quite and Mannone is looking pretty good


Arshavin hasn't been brought into the game enough by the midfield,Fabregas needs to get his sh1t together quickly.
And Rozza for Diaby in 2nd half please(but most probably Shava will get subbed while Abu gets another 90 mins)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

THATS WHAT PERSIE IS ALL ABOUT.Come on RVP get a hattrick.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
It looks like Fabregas has waken up,good assist for the goal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

Arshavin subbed for Rozza.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Shi1te,Gallas looks in bad shape


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

Eboue for RVP

I wonder htf Diaby always manages to pick the most retarded option when he is on the ball?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
5 minutes added time bought by Ferguson online.
Nerve wrecking stuff.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

OMG WIN
Vito got all the points and his senior teammates know it.


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2009)

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Holla Hoop!

Plus:
RVP ended his goal drought
Seems Vito had a good day


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2009)

Vito had one of those rare 10/10 games.Really saved our arse.
Gallas and Verminator were tested hard and they kept their nerve well.
Sagna was good while Clichy was shaky again.
Song was all over the place in the first half,got a bit better in 2nd.
Fab had an atrocious 1st half but did will in the 2nd.
Shava was half fit and disappointing,didn't get much support from midfield.
RVP was good and he got the world-class winning goal which surely will boost his confidence.
Bendt worked hard throughout the 90 mins.Could do with some more tactical awareness.
DIABY=Fulham's 12th man 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Overall it was disjointed performance but a hard fought victory for a very welcome 3 points.
6 points away with a game in hand.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes full points to Vito . . I dont know why Ed was not in the team and to me Eboue plays better than Diaby . . Wake up Arsenal . . It was nerve wrecking and on top of it 5extra mins nearly gave me heart attack


----------



## iinfi (Sep 27, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> You win many, lose some..



its not jus winning or losing ... its abt overall performance .. even in the 6 previous wins ... not all were convincing ... n you know it ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Vito had one of those rare 10/10 games.Really saved our arse.


Wenger agrees 


> I believe we will give him 10 out of 10 because everything he did was right.


The kid will remember this evening for a long time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2009)

Gareth Bale featured in his first PL win since joining Spuds 2 years ago
*g.imagehost.org/0422/bail.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 27, 2009)

barcelona 2-0 malaga


----------



## ico (Sep 27, 2009)

Almunia should learn how to make a save from Mannone. The moment I was told that RVP scored, I knew that the goal must be classy.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 27, 2009)

eboue lol shouldve tested the keeper late..decent performance by fulham. arses saved my mannone,i wont be surprised if he replaces almunia. btw saha's goal>>>>rvp. but gerrard's lol goal was the goal of the day


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 27, 2009)

It was a cross.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2009)

I liked how we held our nerves in the 5 mins added time,usually we concede 1 or even 2 against that kind of pressure.Credit to TV and Gallas in particular for that.

Zlatan scored again last night,he sure is proving his critics wrong including me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2009)

Dwight Yorke on Roy Keane


> DWIGHT YORKE EXCLUSIVE
> When Roy Keane quit Sunderland I sent him a nice text message saying 'thanks for all your help and best wishes in the future'. He replied...
> GO F*** YOURSELF


More here
*www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/sport/523923/dwight-yorke.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2009)

Sunderland vs. Wolves is fantastic.Wolves scored their 2nd from an indirect freekick in the 6 yard box.Worth youtubing.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 28, 2009)

The Book needs some controversy to sell 

Nobody claims Keane to be an angel. So whats the fuss here?


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 28, 2009)

keane was a red devil after all..  seriously speaking,his mgmt sucks donkey balls


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2009)

Whats up with the repeated kung fu kicks to the tactics board?Keane=Comedy gold.


----------



## ico (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2009)

Arsenal announce record profit of 35.2m after tax.


> • Group turnover increased to £313.3 million (2008 - £223.0 million) reflecting income generated from cup competitions and property sales.
> • Match day revenue was increased to £100.1 million (2008 - £94.6 million), mainly as a result of progress to the UEFA Champions League and FA Cup semi-finals.
> • Operating profits (before depreciation and player trading) in the football business were £62.7 million (2008 - £59.6 million).
> • The completion of sale of 208 (2007 – Nil) private apartments at Highbury Square contributed £88.0 million of revenue (2008 - £15.2 million) and boosted the operating profit from property activities to £7.8 million (2008 – Nil).
> ...


----------



## ico (Sep 28, 2009)

nice...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2009)

Denilson out for 2 months following a fracture in his back,Bendtner out for Tuesday after he crashed his Aston Martin.Walcott out due to lack of match practice.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 28, 2009)

was he drunk or high on crack? or doesnt he know how to drive?
isnt he the same guy who was photographed in his underwear outside a gay pub?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2009)

It was not a gay pub and someone pulled his pants down
He was on his way to training so no chance of him being drunk,just a 21 year old driving his sports car recklessly I guess.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 28, 2009)

His car dived.


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 28, 2009)

^^^lol XD!!


----------



## iinfi (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## XTerminator (Sep 29, 2009)

agree@cool joe  
plus kids cant drive,especially when they're high.he mustve met towelie.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 29, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> His car dived.



+1 

Looks like Arsenal have their very own Cristiano Ronaldo, now not in footballing sense.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2009)

Hit the side fence apparently,thats what happens Wenger when you play a striker on the wings.
Tevez apologized to the West Ham fans after scoring against them.A bit different celebration than Adebayor's.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2009)

Wenger returns to the Highbury marble halls.
*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00898/wenger_682x400_898308a.jpg 
This week Arsene completes his 13 years at the club becoming the longest serving Arsenal manager.
I hope the Wenger of Highbury returns this year.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2009)

Mannone

Eboue
Gallas
Vermaelen
Clichy

Song
Fabregas
Diaby

Rosicky
Van Persie
Arshavin


Rosicky's first start after injury,and he is upfront in 4-3-3.Looks tasty.I hope there are good streams available.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 30, 2009)

Inter had a close game against Rubin Kaz 1-1 draw in the end but they were attacked real bad . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 30, 2009)

Omg the football and atmosphere is orgasmic.Unfortunately the streams are sh1te
*atdhe.net/9518/watch-arsenal-vs-olympiacos-piraeus


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 30, 2009)

Fio 2-0 liverpool . . Shocking


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 30, 2009)

Even a bigger shock,Arsenal still goalless after totally fvcking Olympiacos.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 30, 2009)

2-0 to them so far.  Haven't watched the game so wont comment. But I'm sure it would be another case of clumpsy goals conceded. 
I hope this would be a wake up call for even more important match coming this weekend. 

Looks like we were outplayed by them in the first half. Holy Hell.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 30, 2009)

Vela and Ed on.Surely we can't stay goalless.
Olym. can't get the game out of their box ffs.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Vela for Diaby 
YESSSSSSSSS
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Diaby fvcks off and RVP scores.
W000000000000000T


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

ARSHAVINNNNN whatta backheel!!! 2-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 30, 2009)

Hes 5 foot 4
Hes 5 foot foooooour
We have got Andrey Arshavin
Fvck Adebayooor


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 30, 2009)

Arsenal 2-0 Oly . . Cheeky goal from Arsha


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

Goal of the day IMO.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Mannone's clean sheets are increasing.. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Mannone's clean sheets are increasing.. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Sweet is the scent of victory! Brilliant Arshavin goal!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 30, 2009)

Sexy football at its best.This is what Arsenal are renowned for.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 30, 2009)

Well deserved win for Arsenal . . 22 shots and 2 goals in later half . . Must do better . .
Defeat for Liverpool . .


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

^

Pool fricked open 2-0
Barca 2-0
Inter 1-1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 30, 2009)

Another defeat this season. 

Got to get our act together this weekend.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 30, 2009)

lucas is the worst midfielder ever to grace liverpool.and i'm loving it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 30, 2009)

EBOUE absolutely decimated Olympiacos.I think he should get more chances at RB against the bus parking teams.
The most important reason of yesterday's performance was Fabregas deciding to show up for the first time since the international break.This is what he does for Spain and this is what Arsenal expects of him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 30, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> lucas is the worst midfielder ever to grace liverpool.and i'm loving it


LOL! Plastick! Better watch out your own team.  Wolfsburg no pushovers.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 30, 2009)

Wasn't Arshavin off-side?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes,but who cares.Olympiacos never even got out of their final third,the game was over at 1-0.Just enjoy the finish


----------



## Rahim (Sep 30, 2009)

^Its is just an honest query, nothing sinister about it.

Cable is out again


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 30, 2009)

According to the Times,Kroenke has increased his stake in Arsenal by buying 80 more shares for 8500 pounds.

What purpose do 80 shares serve him?Maybe he is getting a scratch card with that
Put the money on the table and buy the club if you want to,why wank around for years buying .002% each time.


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

Conqueror of molehills Kroenke! Maybe he thinks that slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 30, 2009)

looool this one's superb
*www.studs-up.com/2009/09/two-down/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 30, 2009)

Diaby next?


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

Diaby for sure. After that Silvester!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 1, 2009)

lol 

anyways, no IRC, so not much fun watching match today 

Anybody up for TDF postage updates?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2009)

Anelka 1-0 
Milan 0 -1 Zurich
Milan=Big club version of Pompey.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 1, 2009)

Owen subbed for Bobatov at 8mins


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2009)

That didn't take long.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2009)

Dzeko scores 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Giggs scores again
Surely he'll get the PFA award now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2009)

Conaldo banging them in,cue the plastic fest in different parts of the world.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 1, 2009)

Unitd pawn Wolfs as usual,coming from behind.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2009)

Today Wenger becomes the longest serving Arsenal manager.
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x335/sep_09/gun__1254318402_wengerlong06.jpg?ic=73f983T
Thank you Arsene.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2009)

While I couldn't watch yesterday's game, I know we just managed to scrape through. That's the problem with these guys. 1 loss, and they lose momentum.  That's exactly what happened last season which led to Scolari's sacking. Hopefully, we'll play a good game against Pool.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 1, 2009)

^Calm down Noobi. Don't get fooled by the scoreline. Chelsea dominated the match but couldn't manage to add to that Anelka's goal.

Giggs is in the form of his life.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2009)

Walcott fit for Sunday but Eduardo injured.
Fvcking typical of our injury 'system'.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2009)

*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=681698&sec=england&cc=3888


			
				Henry said:
			
		

> I always said you go back to where you belong. I never stopped saying I love Arsenal and I will one day go back there. How? I don't know. Maybe a waterboy. Who knows. I just love the club and eventually one day I will go back for sure.


I'll take him back in a heartbeat.He bleeds red and white.


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

^Me too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2009)

In the last few hours many betting sites have enormously slashed the odds of Redknapp leaving the Spuds.Although he has denied he is quitting,rumors suggest that it may be due to the Amdy Faye transfer scandal.

Probably pure speculation but I would love it,especially when we celebrate Wenger's 13 years.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Puyol celebrates ten years with Barca*



> Carles Puyol celebrated ten years since he made his first team debut against Real Valladolid on Friday and can look back at a glorious decade littered with trophies and the captain's armband.
> 
> After a difficult summer it was not clear whether the young defender would be given a chance, but coach Louis van Gaal chose to promote him and he went on to make 37 appearances in that first campaign and become a regular fixture in the side.
> 
> ...


*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Galeries/futbol/temporada09-10/10/puyol_10_anys/02-10-99_PUYOL_04.jpg



*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Galeries/futbol/temporada09-10/10/puyol_10_anys/02-10-99_PUYOL_1.jpg
*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/Galeries/futbol/temporada09-10/10/puyol_10_anys/web_91.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 3, 2009)

i wont be surprised if he's not in barca next season


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2009)

Sh1t.Sunderland scored too early.Surely the jammy mancs will sneak in a 1-2 win.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 3, 2009)

Come on Sunderland, do a Burnley not Tottenham. 

Cana FTW!  I dunno why but I have a feeling he will score a winnar


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2009)

Scholes on yellow already 

ManU's style nowadays is like a typical mid table English side.Boooring.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Edit:Just noticed that the game is at OT.
I will tune in back at 98th minute.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm counting on Scholes to get sent off. United would be reduced to just 11 men. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*sigh* Saturday nights just aren't the same without the IRC channel.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yeah 

Come to #grind in Freenode. Krow and I am there along with the regulars there.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 3, 2009)

@Cool Joe

Agreed..the IRC has left us crippled 
who scored for Sunderland? 

I think Manckers will still win by the 98th minute though


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

Sunderland down to 10 men. 88 minutes up... still 2-1 to sunderland... C'mon Sunderland... Only about 15 minutes to go...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


			
				Goal.com Live Text said:
			
		

> 89°
> There's been few injuries, neither has there been many stoppages. But there are four minutes added on for Sir Alex to hope a point is at least achieved.



-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ManU lives on added time again! FA, are u even bothered?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2009)

A draw.I'll take that.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

FT 2-2
Where did the 4 minutes of added time come from?


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2009)

> LOL!!! LOL!!! LOL!!! United have done it!!! THEY'VE BEEN OUT OF THE GAME BUT THEY'VE SALVAGED THE EQUALISING LOL!!! The saviour, though, is not a United player... but ANTON FERDINAND who scores an own LOL!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 4, 2009)

Morons  Bunch of cvnts :/ Fsck FA! fsck the 4th official. 



			
				#grind IRC said:
			
		

> *<Kraw>*	manu sucks
> <- *Kraw* has left grind ("ass")
> *<Gundappa> (IRC bot)*	manu = special-account
> *<LFC_fan>*	lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2009)

rednose said:
			
		

> "I was disappointed with the referee," said Ferguson.
> 
> "He didn't add on any time for the goal. He played four minutes and two seconds.
> 
> ...



The ref was doing his best for ManU but still he got no praise from the boss 
And SAF complaining about added time.

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
If it was Wenger saying that,you would find "Wenger's amazing referee rant" headlines all over the place tomorrow.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 4, 2009)

the 4th ref is still a fuc.king disgrace


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Oct 4, 2009)

five substituitions and 2 goals. the 4 minutes extra time was justified. isnt 3 or 4 minutes added in every other game. people just make a big deal out of it. the referring was **** today. we should have had a penalty in the first half plus bardsley should have been booked.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ManU's style nowadays is like a typical mid table English side.Boooring.



ha ha *cough arsenal of the 90's cough*. one bad game it was.


----------



## citsalp (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi! I also like football   But I dont know which team to support.


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> five substituitions and 2 goals. the 4 minutes extra time was justified. isnt 3 or 4 minutes added in every other game. people just make a big deal out of it. the referring was **** today. we should have had a penalty in the first half plus bardsley should have been booked.


Oh yes! I knew it. You are so right. I saw your avatar yesterday evening and I thought, "Isn't this guy gonna say this tomorrow?". You did. Thank You for gracing this thread with these comments sir. 


look_niks01011968 said:


> ha ha *cough arsenal of the 90's cough*. one bad game it was.


Glycodin anyone? Or should I make it D-Cold? Face it boy, AlsoRanUnited were the bad side yesterday. We all can see that their game has deteriorated to a mid-table side's level and that's why Sunderland could score twice(they are used-to scoring against mid-table teams).


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 4, 2009)

The true Mr.Chelsea was right . . . Those Manckers have all the luck :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2009)

I hope Fergus gets fined,shocking statement,that.Hiding behind the fat ref to get away with his own inept tactical performance.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thewisecrab said:


> The true Mr.Chelsea was right . . . Those Manckers have all the luck :/


You can only get lucky so many times,but it is not even funny anymore to say "I told you so" after a game at OT,it has got that predictable.


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2009)

Goal.com Player Ratings said:
			
		

> Foster - 3 - Terrible again. Should have dominated Jones in the air for his goal, couldn't kick straight and *there seems to be no communication with his defenders. Van der Sar's hand can't heal quickly enough.
> *
> Jonathan Evans - 5 - Was better than his centre back partner defensively, but his constant use of long balls up top added to *United's aimless display.*
> 
> ...



* *


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 4, 2009)

utd were nowhere close to even 10% of their usual style of play,yet they come up with a point.i think it may just keep us at top before the intern'l break
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


citsalp said:


> Hi! I also like football   But I dont know which team to support.



pompey need some cheering now that they've won their first


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2009)

By usual style,you mean the last 3 seasons?Things have changed mate.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 4, 2009)

lol at goal.com 

What's up with Valencia? He's looking like a mindless prick in every game,. He never knows what to do with the ball once he gets it, "hagtaa" rehtaa hai hamesha se . . I've not seen him deliver even 1 decent cross in any of his games . . always back passes the ball to O'Shea or Silvestre's lost cousin Evra and makes them do the work 


Meanwhile, I can't wait for tonight's game against the Pools . . 8.30pm is kickoff time, isn't it?


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Oct 4, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Glycodin anyone? Or should I make it D-Cold? Face it boy, AlsoRanUnited were the bad side yesterday. We all can see that their game has deteriorated to a mid-table side's level and that's why Sunderland could score twice(they are used-to scoring against mid-table teams).



are you a blind bat or something. i already said that we played badly yesterday. and one bad game makes us a mid table side. after two of our top three scorers leaving, we were always going to have problems. but the mid table thing really goes over the top. dont tell me none of the mid table teams have put two past you like ever. hypocrisy is a bad trend. and regarding the extra time thing, please go up and search the guardian article which actually says that average extra time given at the emirates, anfield and sb is actually more than what is given at OT. i was right when i said that 3 minutes is the minimum which every match gets. plaease grow the f*ck up. we scored even before 3 minutes you see.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and for all the lucky talk we scored in the first minute of extra time. you may have had the case if it had been the fourth but you simply dont. for all the talk, arent there too many offside goals going in at the emirates
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and its not surprising to see that everyone here missed the penalty that should have been given in the first half and the two footed lunge at welbeck by bardsley that also went unpunished. we buy the refs. yeah right live with it.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 4, 2009)

The ratings are spot-on. I have been telling to United fans about the lack of quality in Nani & especially in Valencia but they seem to ignore it and follow SAF blindly. 
Spot on wisecrab.

Nani thinks he is Ronaldo just because both came from the same club (SL). If all the work will be done by strikers and 2 deep lying mid-fielders, what will these 2 flying wingers do? Just make up the numbers? Both are clueless. How much time Nani needs to fire? No wonder he is a pony. 

Now that United are playing Barthez again, we might see more mistakes. Cant kick the ball, cant make decisions and he seems to be too high with a bottle of Australian Fosters


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Oct 4, 2009)

so true. our wingplay has been so pathetic. foster needs to be replaced by tomasz who had a decent outing both times he played in recent times.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 4, 2009)

Foster seems to lose it in pressure situations. Kuzsack(i hope i spelled it right) needs to be given a chance because he did well in both the outings. And about the game united were not at their best because our wingplay was f**ked . And the ref stole a penalty from us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2009)

OOMFG,Thierry is there.What a pleasant surprise!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
........Mannone,
Sagna, Vermaelen, Gallas, Clichy,
.......Cesc, Song, Diaby.......
....Rosicky..RVP..Arshavin....

Diaby is there again but the front 3 is awesome.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 4, 2009)

Good to see you back ssk


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmm..

@ssk_the_great
it's Kuszczak  . .and yeah, Ben Foster is being given too much of an outing despite being third choice keeper. I always wondered why Tomas wasn't given a chance.

@rahim
That makes two of us. 
Nani is acting too cocky these days, goes to play solo more often then not, especially when Rooney or Bobatob are wide open, maybe he's trying to emulate Ronolgo, but then Ronolgo (despite going solo-play) would hit the ball bang on target, not like this kid, always shooting it towards the corner flags.

When's the game tonoght? It's at the Bridge afaik. . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2009)

I like it how we are responding to going down.Even the crowd are not disappointed.
as I type that
OMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMG
ANOTHER VERMAELEN ROCKET


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 4, 2009)

OMG!!! TV scores again!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------

Mannone does a Fabianski . . ends up floored on the ground outside the box


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 4, 2009)

Dunn scores . . hits ball towards goal, deflected into the 2 poles by Gayllas 

An as I type this..RVP scores off Fab pass 

2-2 scoreline at 34 mins

What a game!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2009)

BB are in for a drubbing.Only if we stop letting them sneak goals in.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Fabregas giving an absolute MOTM performance.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hahah El-cvnt owned by Verminator.Sam the Walrus is back to his grumpy self.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2009)

"appetizer to Chelsea Liverpool game"
Fvck off.Noone enjoys that dull sh1t.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
More CFC Pool wankage,I thought Arsenal game is going on.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2009)

Fantastic by El captain.His badge kissing is going to be my new wallpaper.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 4, 2009)

Some breathtaking stuff from Fabregas.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2009)

Cesc with another assist for THEO.
All 5 goals=world class.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2009)

Mr. Aston Martin scores another great goal for Arsenal.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Sam Allerdyce and his forces of evil pwned again by Arsenal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow! Arsenal were on fire.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

Anelka 
10char


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 4, 2009)

Drogbaaaa!!

Hahaha niaaaaaaaaaa

In your Face Looserfools


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 4, 2009)

Well we just lost.  We should have had a penalty in the First Half. The cvnt Drogba gets away each time with his repeated dives and worse still, feigning of injuries. But nice work there by the cvnt to set up Anelka and Maoluda. Benayoun missed a sitter in the end. 
Oh well, first match of the season that I watch a match in TV and that ends in a defeat, damn!!!
Anyway 3 defeats already this season,we really need to pick ourselves up.

EDIT: *sigh* I hate to say this but 4 decent sides we have played against and four defeats. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Gerrard has not really hit form this season AT ALL. Torres was OK and could have done better. Mascherano was superb, except that momentary lapse which led to Anelka's goal.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 4, 2009)

Agreed that Drogba was too theatrical today, I mean it looks like the force of "g" is more than 9.8m/s^2 for him, totally atrocious on his part.

But full marks for creating both Chelsea goals (might I also remind you that Lampard had a significant say in both goals as well )

I was loling at Benayoun's miss at the end . .geez . .worse off than Bent's miss last year for Spuds


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

Drogba says- In your face!!!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/thumbs/avatar42360_4.gif


----------



## iinfi (Oct 4, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> *sigh* Saturday nights just aren't the same without the IRC channel.


wat happened to IRC??


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

I wish Joe Cole started more often. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
infii, it's been down lately.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 4, 2009)

i dont come there too often .. but off late been there 2-3 times in the last 2 weeks ... but now its down ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2009)

I would be sweating over the CL place if I was a 'Pool fan.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 4, 2009)

Drogba is a disgrace. Goes to ground way too easily. And ballack was hopeless. I dont understand why he starts. nor does he have pace or is incisive with passes. The only thing he is good at is heading. He looks lost on the right side of the pitch. Anyway chelsea deserved the win. Caragher's weakness against anelka's pace was exposed and strength of drogba. Hilario had a good game though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 5, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHk1_C53d1s&feature=channel


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 5, 2009)

FCVK.A 2 week long international break now


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2009)

Two weeks break to sit back and reflect. 
Two league games this month, Sunderland and ManUre, Sunderland is particular is a tricky fixture, as they have a tough midfield and the Manckers game is always going to be crucial.
6 points there or we are out of the title race before start of the month of November.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I would be sweating over the CL place if I was a 'Pool fan.


Not really. At least no quite yet. The 2-0 scoreline does not do justice to the match, since we were the better side before, the first goal was scored. Just Masch made an uncharacteristic error, and Chelsea were at their clinical best.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 5, 2009)

why isnt gerrard coming anywhere near to his usual self? che thoroughly deserved 3 points,and afait,livfools may as well bid their dreams of a 19th gbye after october.

as far as nani goes,he just needs some confidence.look at berbatov.many people were blaming him for not worthy of being 30.75 mn pnds for not scoring often.and he played world class against wolfsburg and sunderland and now people praise him. imo,ronaldo scrwed the talents of both rooney and berba last season,rooney confined to supplying from the flanks and berba lying deep.we r going to see a great partnership between those 2 soon.only thing is we need a "bakra" to experiment on,and hopefully those are bolton.berba's was the goal of the week without any doubt.

foster sucked outright,bring kuszczak on more. jones shouldnt have scored.

bolton and liv are gonna be tricky,but i think we gonna get 6 pts from those.


----------



## ico (Oct 5, 2009)

Back from Bhojasar (figure out where it is). I weaved a lot of cloth with some 'kadhai' on it.

Missed both the matches.  and IRC is down. 

Edit: lol, looks like I missed a hell of a match.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2009)

ico said:


> Back from Bhojasar (figure out where it is). I weaved a lot of cloth with some 'kadhai' on it.
> 
> Missed both the matches.  and IRC is down.


It's down since Tuesday 

Hmm Rajashan?


----------



## ico (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ lol, looks liek it went down the day I went.


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

WTH is Bhojasar? MP?


----------



## ico (Oct 5, 2009)

Just watched the highlights. Fabregas was simply fab.


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

^Totally! Nice avatar ico! Meanwhile, WTH is Bhojasar???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 5, 2009)

Chelsea vs. Arsenal reserves tonight.Would be a good test as Cole and Sturridge will play for CFC.
Aston Villa vs. Man City promises to be good too.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 5, 2009)

@techalomaniac 
check previous page


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 5, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^Totally! Nice avatar ico! Meanwhile, WTH is Bhojasar???


u didt lett me wirte an article foer ur magzine.  plz become my frend and give me chance  

i hope the villa knobs and manck citee draww there game bcoz they r nobs and they suxxxxx.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol Dunne gets his revenge.I hope Villa hang on.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Arsenal res.2-0 CFC res.
Le Coq owned Joe Cole


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2009)

Theo Walcott in Nike's Make the Difference ad(usually only Rooney one is shown here for glory hunting purposes)
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=46ikEL2m2Y8

Arshavin
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFNpsqx36uo&feature=related


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2009)

Points dropped for both the teams.Good result.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 6, 2009)

yea,r dunne scoring against his old employees,must be a special/sad feeling,innit? ask adebayor


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2009)

Except that Dunne is getting praise for his subdued celebration.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2009)

People are demanding FA to throw the book at AF.About time this happens.
A permanent ban from everything football sounds just about fair to me


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 7, 2009)

I am quite relieved hearing FA considering action to Fungusface cvnt. It's about time.
Yup, a permanent ban would do well.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 7, 2009)

aint gonna happen,but we may as well see a boot in the face of one Rofl Benitez  if he doesnt pep up the team


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2009)

Another example of sh1te recycling of transfer news by The Sun published yesterday.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2670229/Barcelona-eye-move-for-Eboue.html



> BARCELONA are said to be weighing up a January move for Arsenal full-back Emmanuel Eboue.
> 
> *The Spaniards need cover for Brazilian defender Dani Alves and have failed to land their first-choice target — Shakhtar Donetsk's right-back Dymtro Chygryskiy*.


Dymtro Chygryskiy signed for Barca on August 31st


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 7, 2009)

loool  Eat dung S*n


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

^ +1000.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 7, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Another example of sh1te recycling of transfer news by The Sun published yesterday.
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2670229/Barcelona-eye-move-for-Eboue.html
> 
> 
> Dymtro Chygryskiy signed for Barca on August 31st


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2009)

I see that the cvnts have removed the Chygrysky line.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 8, 2009)

barcelona have maxwell as well...i dont know where this sh*t pops up from


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 8, 2009)

^?? what dyu mean? of course everyone's welcome here


----------



## Rahim (Oct 8, 2009)

^Are you dumb? He is a spammer!!!!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 8, 2009)

lol plastick


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 8, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Are you dumb? He is a spammer!!!!!!



who, me??


----------



## Rahim (Oct 8, 2009)

the spam post has been removed.  BTW irc is back!!!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

^And so is some mod, who deleted the spam!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 8, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> who, me??



Naah. There was a spam post below yours. But yeah Madrid will PWN Barca this season!


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 8, 2009)

*www.goal.com/en/news/1863/world-cu...er-thomas-vermaelen-named-new-belgium-skipper

TV is the new Belgium captain.I believe he has got everything to captain a big club.But atm. he is behind Cesc,RVP,Sicky and possibly Shava.


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

Cesc is the best captain along with Verma. The rest are great as team players.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 9, 2009)

Fabio Canavaro fails a dope test.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 9, 2009)

nah madrid aint pwning barca.hell,they couldnt beat sevilla... farce-a-lona are winnin lol liga..regarding canna,its sad.especially for juventus.controversy seems to be a jinx thats haunting em recently i guess


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/spor...497/Steven-Howard-looks-at-keeper-crisis.html


			
				STEVEN HOWARD said:
			
		

> DIDIER DROGBA'S mum used to call him "Tito" due to her regard for the ex-Yugoslav leader. Others in the game prefer to leave off the final "o".


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Cesc is the best captain along with Verma. The rest are great as team players.


Too many times I have noticed Fab's head going down when we are behind.
RVP, Arshavin and Rozza are fighters with the latter 2 guys having a lot of experience.RVP in particular has grown a lot both on and off the pitch,he comes across very maturely in the interviews he gives nowadays.Arsenal really transformed his character.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Manshitter United encouraged to step up interest in goalkeeper Igor Akinfeev*

**tinyurl.com/yktkke8*


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2009)

^ hmm, we were also being linked to him sometime ago?


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

Everyone is linked to some Russian player or the other these days... including female Russian Tennis players.

@ *A_G* But, I saw Cesc being instrumental after we went down to Blackburn, does that not signal good for us?


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> does that not signal good for us?


vaibhavtek syndrome? 8)


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 10, 2009)

If I remember correctly, Arshavin had asked SAF to buy this Russian keeper a long time ago


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 10, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> *Manshitter United encouraged to step up interest in goalkeeper Igor Akinfeev*
> 
> **tinyurl.com/yktkke8*



 
Thanks! Now Barca will PWN madrid!


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2009)

messidona!!!!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Oct 10, 2009)

Messidonna better start turning up for his National Team  Good to see Aimar re-called.

EDIT: Arg 2-1 Peru. Palermo netted in the injury time to save his coach's rear. Aimar was on fire


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 11, 2009)

Maradona is a joke really. . Cant do anything right. . Relies heavily on Messi who in turn relies on a very weak defence and midfield for creating the passes he needs. I'm starting to rethink my views on the "genius" that is Messi.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 11, 2009)

^Seriously...c'mon there are so many players better than him when it comes to attacking+defending


----------



## Rahim (Oct 11, 2009)

Arsene Wenger has been informed that the Arsenal hierarchy expect him to deliver a long-awaited trophy this season.


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 12, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Maradona is a joke really. . Cant do anything right. . Relies heavily on Messi who in turn relies on a very weak defence and midfield for creating the passes he needs. I'm starting to rethink my views on the "genius" that is Messi.





XTerminator_09 said:


> ^Seriously...c'mon there are so many players better than him when it comes to attacking+defending


u nubs messi is teh best playr in the world


----------



## Krow (Oct 12, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> u nubs messi is teh best playr in the world


Wrong! Steve Jobs is.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 12, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Arsene Wenger has been informed that the Arsenal hierarchy expect him to deliver a long-awaited trophy this season.


Its just PR.Gaz has been a brilliant CEO for Arsenal but he can't make Wenger buy a DM or make Diaby go away.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
After Xavi's comments last week about Cesc having "Barcelona DNA",their sporting director Tixiki whateverhisname has come out(yet again) with some more Cesc BS
*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...-giants-tracking-Robinho-Ribery.html?ITO=1490

About time someone report these cvnts.Although UEFA doesn't have the balls to take action against Barcelona.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 12, 2009)

all lol liga teams are lickers.first madrid stalking ronaldo and then these sh**heads following cesc.

btw applejuice,go make some more lemon-juice.


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2009)

Messi has been the best player in the previous season. No one can argue with zat.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 12, 2009)

@X-Term: A Club is an employer and has the right to try and employ the best service men in their field    If you are suggesting a certain club has decency of buying by following the rule book in terms of Transfers, let me tell you to suggest the club should go through legal channels to buy Messi. Lets see how that pans out. One must accept the fact that best players don't just walk out of a club. Circumstances have to be created to make that happen. Lets not be naive citizens of Football Society and expect gentleman's behavior from the Club officials.

I can still see Cesc filling the boots of Xavi but don't see that happening at least not in 3 years. Cesc, despite the pateince, will start to belive like Henry, who knew he can't win anything with the new thought of AW. So he walked out. Arsenal has to win trophies consistently to keep their prized assets and one can't live on the dream of we will win something. The fans too have questioned AW's project last season. Top teams play to win trophies  I know one particular fan just want entertainment.

Personal ambitions are higher than Club Loyalty.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 12, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> @X-Term: A Club is an employer and has the right to try and employ the best service men in their field    If you are suggesting a certain club has decency of buying by following the rule book in terms of Transfers, let me tell you to suggest the club should go through legal channels to buy Messi. Lets see how that pans out. One must accept the fact that best players don't just walk out of a club. Circumstances have to be created to make that happen. Lets not be naive citizens of Football Society and expect gentleman's behavior from the Club officials.



Upto a certain degree,yes,the clubs do want to pursue a player in every way in order to strengthen the squad,in order to achieve glory...but luring after a certain extent becomes equivalent to poaching.this causes unrest in the club of the player in question,unsettles the player..and obviously luring a player that much will make him leave the club,citing reasons like "it was my dream" (nobody knows what his dream is,he solely moves out for money,unless there are exceptions) and fans dont like that.




> Personal ambitions are higher than Club Loyalty.


u got it wrong.cut the ARE and replace it with SEEMS TO HAVE BECOME.

there are many exceptions to that too.u know em well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 12, 2009)

Cesc will most probably leave next summer if we don't win a major trophy come May.I won't really blame him for that.
Cesc is better than Xavi when on form IMO,he was scintillating for Spain(hopefully for us too,after Olympiacos and BB).But he lacks consistency which Xavi has in abundance.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 13, 2009)

Just read some user reviews of Fifa 10 for PC.Sounds like EA ported the same old last gen sh1t on PC yet again.I hope PES makes some improvement this year.
Or I'd have to stick to FM.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 13, 2009)

ye i heard fifa 2010 was good overall,except that defending's shitty.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Just read some user reviews of Fifa 10 for PC.Sounds like EA ported the same old last gen sh1t on PC yet again.I hope PES makes some improvement this year.
> Or I'd have to stick to FM.





XTerminator_09 said:


> ye i heard fifa 2010 was good overall,except that defending's shitty.




shitty game..i am playing that...and that old shitty commentary...i've never played pes but surely, this year i'll do that


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 13, 2009)

lol . .PES pwns FIFA anyday . .and I was one hell of a FIFA fan till last year, when Klaw and noobjoe opened my eyes. . now I cant play anything other than PES when it comes to football as no other franchise is good enough


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2009)

PES FTW! Playing demo and addicted to it. Way better than any FIFA Ive played.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 13, 2009)

^ ^ ^
And it has a fully licensed Liverpool FC (while now PES is now official partners of Liverpoolfc.tv), Krow did post some screenshots in the gaming thread.
So it would be great for Liverpool fans like me as well. .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 13, 2009)

@ the PES fanboys here-You guys still stuck in 2005?Cause Konami certainly seems that way.Fifa has come on leaps and bounds on next gen while Konami is sitting with their hands on bums.
Fifa surpassed PES 3 years ago,and the gap is quite large now.Let's see what PES comes up with this year.

On the PC,however,I feel both the games are below par.Even then Fifa is superior because of its better online features.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Another mural has gone up at the Grove,this time featuring the likes of Bergkamp and Charlie George embracing the stadium.
See it here


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 13, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> @ the PES fanboys here-You guys still stuck in 2005?Cause Konami certainly seems that way.*Fifa has come on leaps and bounds on next gen* while Konami is sitting with their hands on bums.
> *Fifa surpassed PES 3 years ago*,and the *gap is quite large now.Let's see what PES comes up with this year.*
> 
> On the PC,however,I feel both the games are below par.Even then Fifa is superior because of its better online features.
> ...


 Er? Are you all right?


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> @ the PES fanboys here-*You guys still stuck in 2005?*Cause Konami certainly seems that way.*Fifa has come on leaps and bounds* on next gen while Konami is sitting with their hands on bums.
> *Fifa surpassed PES 3 years ago,and the gap is quite large now.Let's see what PES comes up with this year.*


Lol @ this. Mega lol! 

We are in 2009 as you might know by now. I have played FIFA 98,99,01,04,05,06,06WC,07,08,09. Leaps and bounds???  Since 07, it has been stuck with similar interface and gameplay, which used to change with a new version earlier. I hated FIFA 04 and 05 impressed me. 06 was tough and again something new. 07 was also different but easier. 08 and 09 are merely tweaked versions of 07. I dunno when FIFA surpassed PES, but I know one thing, PES 2010 IS better than any FIFA I have played for the gameplay. Leaps and bounds improvement in FIFA????? Stuck in 2005??? WTF? Same g@y manager mode and that too 15 seasons of same old trash. Completed it in 07, didn't bother past six seasons in 08 and 4 in 09. Not even gonna play FIFA 10!



> *On the PC,however,I feel both the games are below par.Even then Fifa is superior because of its better online features.
> *


Never play online mate, I only play offline. Online play is good for other games, not football. Talking about offline play on the PC. Yes, FIFA is below par. Same old $h1t3 since 07. PES 2010 is refreshing to me.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> And it has a fully licensed Liverpool FC (while now PES is now official partners of Liverpoolfc.tv), Krow did post some screenshots in the gaming thread.
> So it would be great for Liverpool fans like me as well. .



Good for Apple Juice too. Messidona is an official brand ambassador along with El Nino.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 13, 2009)

pes is a very good game imo...the game play of 09 pawned f09 gameplay,thats why they had to mod 09 so much,including the gameplay patch an all...but f10 is promising,except for shitty defending.am gonna get my hands on it soon.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 13, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Lol @ this. Mega lol!


Talking about console versions.Both the games are half arsed on PC.
I think I'll give Fifa a pass this year and pick up PES if the user reviews are good.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Liverpool_fan said:


> Er? Are you all right?


Yes why?Its a well known fact that Fifa is by far the best football game on X360 and PS3.
PES just didn't step up to the next gen.
PES > Fifa is just an old cliche.

 Once again I am talking about the Next Gen versions.Check the gameplay footage if you don't believe me or even better,try it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 14, 2009)

> Yes why?Its a well known fact that Fifa is by far the best football game on X360 and PS3.
> PES just didn't step up to the next gen.
> PES > Fifa is just an old cliche.
> 
> Once again I am talking about the Next Gen versions.Check the gameplay footage if you don't believe me or even better,try it.



You should have specified about the console versions.  I know FIFA's PS3/Xbox 360 version in great. But the PS2/PC version of FIFA sucks big time and PES is actually pretty decent on the PC.


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

^+1. PC version of FIFA 07-09 is crap compared to PES 2010 Demo at least.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 14, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You should have specified about the console versions.  I know FIFA's PS3/Xbox 360 version in great. But the PS2/PC version of FIFA sucks big time and PES is actually pretty decent on the PC.


Er.. I did


> Fifa has come on leaps and bounds on* next gen*


The previews of PES2010 mention it is getting some new features,like a new tactics system.
I hope it is true as EA has served up the same old sh1t on PC,so that rules out Fifa10 for me.

However,the football game I am really looking forward to play is FM 2010.


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

Did you play the Arsenal Edition of FM?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 14, 2009)

No.Its a limited edition I guess.

FVVVVVVVVVVVCK the Saturday game is not on TV.Weekend ruined right there.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
No.Its a limited edition I guess.

FVVVVVVVVVVVCK the Saturday game is not on TV.Weekend ruined right there.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 14, 2009)

^
IraqGoals FTW??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 14, 2009)

Internet too slow for that,this week.I will keep away from TV and PC till 12AM and watch the repeat.(fvck F1 qualifying.10 pm slot hoggers)


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 14, 2009)

i also have to view the matches on live streams on my 256kbps speed .  espnstar sucks, they haven't shown a single match from the spanish league


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 14, 2009)

Same here  Only diff is TV and cable sucks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 14, 2009)

Ten sports showing Pool game ahead of Arsenal on Tuesday.
Great
Gallas got "smashed teeth" in the last international,don't know if he'll play today or Saturday.
Ramsey is out with a back injury.Usually back injury means bad news at Arsenal.

However Nasri claims that he will be ready to play by 25th.I hope he features against Liverpool on 28th.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Shavva scores for Russia 8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 15, 2009)

Croatia out of WC contention.
Czech Rep. will go out if Slovenia beat noobs San Marino


----------



## Rahim (Oct 15, 2009)

Argentina finally qualified


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh well,atleast we will get to see the best players at the WC and all that.
Its kind of good that Rosicky won't be going there


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 15, 2009)

I will miss the Croatian and Swedish girls at the WC,much better than watching a bunch of diving wankers qualifying from Portugal.


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2009)

Cote d'Ivoire for World Cup!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

No Sweden in the WC??? Now who will pwn England before they are beaten in the quarters???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 15, 2009)

Drogba and Eboue to knock England out.


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

^After saying:





> F***ing disgrace


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 15, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 
Naah Rooney will say it  And Drogba will bowl him over


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 15, 2009)

Ivory Coast ftw. I will officially support them for the WC.(if Eboue doesn't do a Cashley)
If they get knocked out(unlikely scenario),I'll support whichever team has Arsenal players on a particular matchday.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I absolutely detest the idea of seeing the likes of Ronaldo,Nani,Terry,Cole and Rooney getting their hands on the world cup,nothing against decent blokes like Lampard or Beckham,but I hope England and Portugal blow each other up.


----------



## Baker (Oct 16, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Argentina finally qualified



vamos vamos argentina.......


----------



## Rahim (Oct 16, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I'll support whichever team has Arsenal players on a particular matchday.


Arsenal players don't make a national team. 
So basically you will support France, Ivory 'Diving' boys, Holland, England  , Spain.

No WC without Croatia  It would be better if nonsense Italy & France were not there.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 16, 2009)

argentina are in the world cup just for the sake of it.they just managed to scrape through,forget getting through the group stages.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

^You never know, even Brazil scraped through in one WC Qualifying and went on to win it. 2002 I think it was.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Arsenal players don't make a national team.
> So basically you will support France, Ivory 'Diving' boys, Holland, England  , Spain.
> 
> No WC without Croatia  It would be better if nonsense Italy & France were not there.


and Bendtner's Denmark and Mexico and Russia(if they qualify)
I'll support England if Cashley shoots himself in the arse and Gibbs replaces him.

All the teams that have qualified were ofcourse good enough.I am disappointed that Croatia and Czech Rep. won't feature but thats because they did jack sh1t in the qualifying.

France are a team of World beaters,only held back by a clown at the helm.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

^+1 to cashley. I hope he shoots himself in his hell-hole though.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thierry Henry will be out for ten days following a hamstring injury in his right leg, and will miss Saturday's game vs. Valencia, while Ibrahimovic will be at Mestalla, although he missed the training on Thursday as a precautionary measure after he was subbed with a minor injury in Sweden-Albania match.
Barcelona's medical services conducted an ultrasound on Henry after his return to Barcelona and confirmed that the player is suffering a thigh strain.
As for Ibrahimovic, he only bruised his right knee and is expected to be available for next Saturday's match against Valencia.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 17, 2009)

United winning while Chelsea & Liverpool slipping up makes a good reading.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

Diaby scored! WTF!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice... to be back on top


----------



## iinfi (Oct 18, 2009)

every week one dept lets us down ... cant even gun for the CL spot next season if we play like this .... 
it all seems juicy to the onlooker whereas in reality it isn't....
poor finishing ... ah.. this is nothing new ... 
costly lapses in defense ... this isn't new either ... ever since Mourinho left defense has been lackluster


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 18, 2009)

**** espn.Repeat starting 2 hrs late.
Except for that it has been a great weekend of football.
Liverpool are officially having our 08-09 season.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 18, 2009)

Perhaps.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> **** espn.


and starsports...they havent shown a single la liga match

Valencia [0 - 0] Barcelona


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 18, 2009)

Liverpool's conceded goal was Epic  Best bunch of fans?Lol
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Theo injured again Fucck


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2009)

RAWK in a meltdown.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 18, 2009)

cvnt teenager  bloody ******* not really actually 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
fsck we have to play Lyon, twice in a row. Just got to win zat otherwise we go to uefa cup.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 18, 2009)

Best fans of the world? My foot. Looking worse than Manckers


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 18, 2009)

Poor kid getting the blame for Liverpool's ineptness,I can't see Rafa or Ancelotti staying come May,though Chelsea will be in contention for the title.

Alex Song was the MOTM yesterday,he was like Gilberto at his best.Diaby was good as well.
What can you say about RVP.This guy is fast becoming the perfect striker for the 4-3-3.What a top-class finish for his goal.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 19, 2009)

LFC  and its fans have a habit of blaming others for every debacle. This highlights how dependent the club is on Gerrard & Torres.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 19, 2009)

liverpool are only a 3 star team without torres and gerry. utd must be kicking themselves for not finishing off the game given the amount of chances they had..chelsea were lol too,poor set-pieces. Arsenal were brilliant,shitty slip up again.

i wonder if we'll be seeing a clean-sheet streak by any team though


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 19, 2009)

> ADEBAYOR AT IT ONCE AGAIN
> City star's Arsenal relationship hits new low
> By Aidan Magee, 17/10/2009
> 
> ...


Source: *www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/sport/man...t-Alex-Song-whilst-on-international-duty.html

I knew that Ade was a pea-brained twat but he actually comes across as mentally deranged after this incident.
Worse than Cvntly.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2009)

He's gone bonkers, that guy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 19, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> liverpool are only a *3 star team* without torres and gerry


Lol slow down on the gaming there.
Liverpool can only hope that Aquilani is good,cause they have to get their sh1t together fast or the 4th place will be gone.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

Ade needs some serious mental therapy.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 19, 2009)

Liverfools seem to be a complete mess, a mere shadow of what they were last year. Funny that the Yanks still haven't shown Rafa the door 

Meanwhile, I too doubt whether Ancelotti will be keeping his job by the end of the year.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

All hopes rest on Aquilani now, for Pool fans.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 19, 2009)

Theo out for "3 to 4 weeks" following a cruciate ligament injury after Ridgewell's tackle.Unlucky Theo,he gets injured as soon as he gets going.

Eduardo still "too far" following a knee injury.No news on Bendtner's injury.

But the worst news is that Rosicky is out for a "few days" following a knee injury.
You always fear the worst with Rosicky's injuries.

Injury situation looking pretty bleak already.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

*www.goal.com/en-india/news/2171/pr...slammed-alan-wiley-because-manchester-united-



> Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson has acknowledged that his criticism of referee Alan Wiley's physical fitness was motivated by the poor performance of his team against Sunderland.
> 
> The Red Devils drew the game 2-2 at Old Trafford, and an apoplectic Ferguson branded Wiley's fitness as unacceptable after the match.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 20, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Liverfools seem to be a complete mess, a mere shadow of what they were last year. Funny that the Yanks still haven't shown *Rafa the door*
> 
> Meanwhile, I* too doubt whether Ancelotti will be keeping his job by the end of the year.*



Hahaha...Chelsea fan saying that. So typical. 

Dude! Rafa is THE ONE to take Liverpool forward. And he is the centre of stability of the club. 
Compare the change in the squad of Liverpool and say Chelsea, and see while Chelsea have had the the core of the team same for last few years while we had major changes. And to have manager changed will would bring much needed instability to the club, since even the team hasn't had its core stable for last 5 years (except Gerrard and Carra, none of the players played in 2004). 
Chelsea would have done a lot a better if they had not rotated the manager like they have, even the success Chelsea have had has to to with the stability in the squad if not stability at the management.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> All hopes rest on Aquilani now, for Pool fans.



I dont expect him to really start before 2-3 weeks. I think he will make his debut from the bench in the Carling Cup Match against Arsenal.
Plus with the long injury layoff, new league, and new team, he has a lot to do and I dont expect to see him come that good before January or February.

So personally I dont lie my hopes on him NOW, it would be too much to expect. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


XTerminator_09 said:


> liverpool are only a 3 star team without torres and gerry.



Manckers are 3-star fans. Oh wait 1 star plastics would be more appropriate.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Manckers are 3-star fans. Oh wait 1 star plastics would be more appropriate.


 +1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2009)

Seriously,Rafa sucks in the market and nowadays his tactics make Wenger's cock ups look like masterstrokes.

3-7-0 against Sunderland anyone?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
In today's match I think Arsenal will secure a comfortable victory,despite all the injuries.However I'll skip the result and watch the repeat tomorrow as Ten n00bs aren't showing the game live.

Hope Vela starts today,I don't want Eboue in the front 3 when you have Vela available.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 20, 2009)

LFC_Fan should read comments of other Liverpool fans who are beginning to ask the question about Rafa living in denial and the crap squad they have aprt from the 2 stalwarts. 



> Jason Meachin (Liverpool) says...
> Lucas is not even good enough to make it into my local first team in Cape Town, yet Rafa plays him week in and week out!



Another thing I noticed and was very surprised with, was the post-match comments of Benitez. He was humble, honest & admitted his team's poor show.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 20, 2009)

heh...calling Lucas shite is just ignorance. He is an average player who has actually done pretty well. In fact he has played better than Mascherano in most the games.
He is a decent squad player who just features in the first XI because Alonso left and Aquilani is unfit. 
And what could a manager do when he has 4-5 of his main players injured, particularly against a Sunderland side, which almost beat Man United.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Oct 20, 2009)

lucas is being played out of position. the guy cant defend. makes stupid tackles in important positions. but there have been worse performers in carragher, mascherano, etc. but liverpool fans have found a scapegoat and are biting his arse as usual. they wont see that the side that rafa put out against sunderland had no creativity at all.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 20, 2009)

arsenal still haunted by injuries . so ten sports not showin . is zee sports showin by ny chance.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes Arsenal are on Zee


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

Damn, my cable guy won't even show Ten forget Zee. ACL T20 SUXXX! Who wants to see that crap anyway!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Benitez confirms no Sunderland replay request to be made said:
			
		

> “I think the referees and [referees chief] Keith Hackett know that a mistake has been made but I do not want to criticise because he is a young referee,” said Benitez.
> 
> “There are not too many referees around the world so if you have someone who has a passion and wants to be a good referee then the best thing to do is to just move on.”
> 
> “A lot of people are saying this but we will not be asking for this.”



*By the laws of the game the goal should have been disallowed but Benitez has made it quite clear that the under-par performance from his players that came with it means the Reds have little cause for complaint.*


Now this is class.  Compare that to Funguscvnt's who is now `apologising`


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

^That is a lot better than the Olduson's whining.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2009)

Mannone
Sagna - Gallas - Vermaelen - Clichy
Fabregas - Song - Diaby
Eboue - van Persie - Arshavin

Good enough to beat AZ but why play E-BOO in the attack when the likes of Vela and Wilshere are on the bench!
This is the 2nd consecutive game with Mannone starting with Al on the bench,looks like we have our new #1.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 21, 2009)

barcelona and inter trailing by 1-0 @ 20 mins


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 21, 2009)

barca traling 2-1 @ 80 mins


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

Alkmaar - Arsenal	0 - 1
Barcelona - Rubin	1 - 2
Liverpool - O. Lyon	1 - 2
Rangers - Unirea Urziceni 	1 - 4
VfB Stuttgart - Sevilla	1 - 3
Inter - Dynamo Kiev	2 - 2
Debrecen - Fiorentina	2 - 4
Olympiakos - Standard	1 - 1

All scores may change anytime!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Alkmaar - Arsenal	0 - 1
Barcelona - Rubin	1 - 2
Liverpool - O. Lyon	1 - 2
Rangers - Unirea Urziceni 	1 - 4
VfB Stuttgart - Sevilla	1 - 3
Inter - Dynamo Kiev	2 - 2
Debrecen - Fiorentina	2 - 4
Olympiakos - Standard	1 - 1

All scores may change anytime!


F&^$*&^$*(&^%(&! AZ score in injury time! 1-1

Pool also F(*!&%@(&*!@#%^(*&# royally. Gerrard injured!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 21, 2009)

[overexcitement]
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

BARCA OWNED!!!

RUBIN KAZAN 2 - 1 BARSHIT

turns out anybody can beat this team of loosers, another reason to ______ Ovrebo (fill in the blanks) speaking of loosers,

LOOSERFOOLS 1-2 LYON

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
[/overexcitement]

Phew! 

btw Arsenal 1-1 Alkmaar 
Mannone just couldn't manage at the last moment as the equaliser came in 90+mins. 
I wanted them to win, anyways. . .

I guess Benitez is as good as a gonner now, he can collect his compensations from the Yanks on his way out. .  . wait. . arent they in debt? 

What can I say about Barca, with no Henry, and a big bag of sh1tty overconfidence, it was definitly going to be a failure. Let's hope it continues 

Meanwhile, I heard Inter drew again . .


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

******SPAM ALERT******

F**&%#*&@%^#*&^%@(#*&^@#)&^#)@(*#&)@(#*&@_(#*@_#*#@()_#*@#*_)@*#^*@(#%.

******SPAM ENDS******

We were so close to the classic 1-0 to Arsenal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 21, 2009)

Wait . .where did everybody go?


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Wait . .where did everybody go?


I'm here. Hope my eggs are safe. Damn, the owl is attacking my eggs, gotta go. I'm out already.  Damn the owl!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 21, 2009)

But Arsenal did pretty well. 

Damn it. Why does everybody go underground when I can have a field day?


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay fine. Killed the owl. Now have your field day please.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 21, 2009)

This is in memory of the Looserfools

[youtube]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYHNzJtwcas[/youtube]


*www.studs-up.com/comics/2009-10-19.jpg

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2009-10-14.jpg

Q. What is the difference between a battery and an Scouser?
A. A battery has a positive side.

This one epic:


			
				Jokes on LFC said:
			
		

> A man arrives at the gates of heaven, where St. Peter greets him and says: "Before I can let you enter I must ask you what you have done in your life that was particularly good."
> 
> The man racks his brains for a few minutes and then admits to St Peter that he hasn't done anything particularly good in his life.
> 
> ...



PS. I know, I'm over-reacting, but I cant help it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 21, 2009)

I am NOT hiding. I'm here. 

I couldn't watch the match (un)fortunately. But this is crisis time at the club.


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2009)

hehe, gg Arsenal. lol, I thought RVP scored.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 21, 2009)

*20/10/2009
*Debreceni VSC*3* - *4*ACF Fiorentina
Liverpool FC*1* - *2*Olympique Lyonnais
FC Barcelona*1* - *2*FC Rubin Kazan
FC Internazionale Milano*2* - *2*FC Dynamo Kyiv
Rangers FC*1* - *4*FC Unirea Urziceni
VfB Stuttgart*1* - *3*Sevilla FC
AZ Alkmaar*1* - *1*Arsenal FC
Olympiacos FC*2* - *1*R. Standard de Liège


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2009)

WTF is wrong with these channels,I skipped everything to watch the game today at 8:30 but the cvnts showed golf instead of the scheduled repeat.

Ah,should have won that game but 1-1 is not a bad result at all.Heard Diaby's mistake cost us the goal.No surprises there then.
Plus Liverpool's result makes it much more bearable 

3 tough games now..West Ham away on Sunday,Liverpool in CC and the NLD next weekend.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2009)

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/3640/glenjohnson.png
From Redcafe.Glenn Johnson can't defend.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img101.imageshack.us/img101/3640/glenjohnson.png
From Redcafe.Glenn Johnson can't defend.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 21, 2009)

Who said Liverfools game will be tough? It'll be a walk in the park after Sunday


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2009)

IMO Pool can beat United,its a derby afterall,but I don't want them to carry any sort of momentum to the CC game.So I'll hope for a draw.

AC Milan are sitting ducks tonight.Lets see how many Real put past them.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 22, 2009)

MAD-RID 2-3 MILAN


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2009)

lol Madrid 2-3 Milan 

also, Chelsea 4 - 0 Athletico Madrid
Lampard, Kalou's brace and an own goal. 
We are top of table, along with United in another group.

I thought Valencia would crap in his pants than score that goal, but, oh well, mistakes happen. 

Best game was Madrid being ripped apart by Pirlo and Pato, Cassilas was sleeping thought the match, not to mention everybody passing the ball expecting Ronoldo to turn up and shoot. 

What a night, really, it gets better and better


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2009)

Surprising result,even without Ronaldo Real are good enough to beat Milan,however the Italian teams always step up on such occasions.
It is crucial that they keep Pato and build a new team around him,he is looking like a world beater.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 22, 2009)

kaka to take centre-stage? he was lol yesterday,bursting forward only to pick out an opposition player.. real came close only because of the lesser known players like Drenthe. Milan deserved to win yesterday. Talk about the spending real did,in the end only the absence of ronaldo mattered. Benzema,Kaka both failed epicly. Alonso was good.

Utd won easily,and are easily gonna beat liverpool on sunday.


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

LOL! Milan................ RMadg*y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2009)

ManU won easily?  Vidic and Ferdinand, both were shaky.


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

Vidic is the SUPER LOL of the season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2009)

ManUre are getting results while playing basic boring sh1te only because of their winning mentality.We can do with some of that.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Oct 22, 2009)

i wonder which match people were watching. the first half was even and vida maked mistakes only at the start. we pawned them in the second half. played some good football. nani was good except for his as usual final ball ****ups


----------



## Rahim (Oct 22, 2009)

ico said:


> ManU won easily?  Vidic and Ferdinand, both were shaky.



and Manone worked so hard to gift the goal   Diaby very nearly did his own-goal antic


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2009)

^ you don't have to tell that to me as I already know.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2009)

Can't fault Mannone for that goal at all.The complacent attitude of the whole team was responsible for that.
About time we cut out the same dumb mistakes that have been a commonplace for 4 seasons.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Happy Birthday to Arsene Wenger who turns 60 today.
*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8750_5643990,00.html
F365 have some of the best AW quotes here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2009)

> "I tried to watch the Tottenham match on television in my hotel yesterday, but I fell asleep"


fookin legend


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Arsene!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2009)

> Eduardo is expected to return for Arsenal’s trip to West Ham on Sunday while Tomas Rosicky and Nicklas Bendtner are rated as 50:50.
> 
> Lukasz Fabianski (knee) and Samir Nasri (broken leg) both made comebacks in the Reserves on Tuesday night however the manager hinted he would be cautious about throwing them in against Gianfranco Zola’s side.
> 
> ...


Some good injury news.I like the part about Nasri.Looks like he is sure to start against 'Pool.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

HB Arsene. Now sign a great DM and sell off Diaby/Silvester for your fans please. In return I'll send you a Google Wave invite.


 Anyone has a Google Wave invite?


----------



## Rahim (Oct 23, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ you don't have to tell that to me as I already know.


So you don't want to highlight your team's mistakes? :roll:
Always looking for other team's performance and hiding your own under the blanket.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice going, you picky babies.


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2009)

Rahim is actually describing himself and the breed of ManU fans. If you have your eyes open, then you can see that I'm replying to a  ManU fan who claimed that they won easily whereas no Arsenal fan blindly claimed it was a very easy game for us. Secondly, not highlighting your team's bad performance is always better than blindly praising it and easily acting that it was 'easy'. PS: Arsenal were no way bad. That was a just a good game and a goal was leaked, due to a defensive error in the end. Thirdly, I didn't see your comments on ManU's win and performance esp. Vidic? you still hiding in a blanket and picking on other team's performance? Fans are fans. Neither I am different nor are you.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Keep at it then, both of you. I'm off to the IRC.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2009)

*Wenger hits out at Rafa critics*


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2009)

ico said:


> Rahim is actually describing himself and the breed of ManU fans. If you have your eyes open, then you can see that I'm replying to a  ManU fan who claimed that they won easily whereas no Arsenal fan blindly claimed it was a very easy game for us. Secondly, not highlighting your team's bad performance is always better than blindly praising it and easily acting that it was 'easy'. PS: Arsenal were no way bad. That was a just a good game and a goal was leaked, due to a defensive error in the end. Thirdly, I didn't see your comments on ManU's win and performance esp. Vidic? you still hiding in a blanket and picking on other team's performance? Fans are fans. Neither I am different nor are you.



i said it was pretty easy overall as utd pressed hard for most of the second half and deservedly got the goal.vidic may be shaky,but we did enough to get a clean sheet,also considering cska didnt have a go much.

also no arsenal fan "claimed" it was an easy game,coz it simply wasnt  they brought it on themselves,they were simply slacky in the later stages + the goal was great.

btw liv utd gonna be a cracker,and the build up has been excellent..will be a close contest,but i expect a utd win.revenge is on the cards,as they say.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2009)

^ Good luck for the game.


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

LFC should pwn United and their arrogance.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2009)

^^
Naah . . I prefer if they lose it, and then slip into an abyss, like Leeds


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

^But *abyss* is in Barcelona...  

PWNchester United!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2009)

@TheWiseCrab
Well even if we go into abyss like Leeds, most of our fans will still be Liverpool fans and not switch loyalty like you plastics. 
In a nutshell we have been not the most successful but still not in a state of fvckery like you lot. 

P.S.: The more I know Chelsea fans, the more the seem like Manchester United fans. And this is not a complement.


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

Lol @ plastics. 



			
				thewisecrab said:
			
		

> Chelski. I saw it on some Romanian forums and thats why I posted it here.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 
  

And Leeds are far greater club than Chelski can ever hope to, regardless of the division they are in. The way their fans kept the atmoshere at Elland Road against us is a proof of zat.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 24, 2009)

Gerrard or Rooney won't play?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> Rahim is actually describing himself and the breed of ManU fans. If you have your eyes open, then you can see that I'm replying to a  ManU fan who claimed that they won easily whereas no Arsenal fan blindly claimed it was a very easy game for us. Secondly, not highlighting your team's bad performance is always better than blindly praising it and easily acting that it was 'easy'. PS: Arsenal were no way bad. That was a just a good game and a goal was leaked, due to a defensive error in the end. Thirdly, I didn't see your comments on ManU's win and performance esp. Vidic? you still hiding in a blanket and picking on other team's performance? Fans are fans. Neither I am different nor are you.



Don't get your hopes too high kiddo. You still have debt to clear and sing for an empty trophy cabinet.
I haven't watched the match YET but saw highlights, thats why didn't comment on the performance of United. Considering that Rooney didn't play and the frosty condition of Russia; yet they came with 3 points is admirable.

As for Wenger defending Benitez, I can't help but invoke similarities in both managers situations. Both under pressure to deliver as the story of 'This will be the year for Liverpool/Arsenal' has been told way too much , kinda reminds me of 'This will be the year of Linux'  and the fans (the locals and not from this forum) are getting frustrated and all they have to show or sing for is great play but no trophy as reward. This is no 'sarcasm' but facts. Wenger was angry when Birmingham fans shouted the name of that player who broke Eduardo's legs but didn't say a word when his own 'great' fans showered praise on Adebayor. No wonder that this line 'I didn't see the incident' is so famous and apt for him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^ 
That lines' lot better than `Referee was Unfit` line from you lot's manager.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 24, 2009)

^............Yeah?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2009)

5-0

Some boring shite eh?


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh damnit . .that was an honest mistake . .geez when will you guys stop digging up old shite? 

BTW, I've supported Chelsea since Claudio Ranieri's days (with Hasselbaink, Zola, Duff, Robben and a rather young Lampard and Joe Cole) although I dont remember Robben being in the squad then. Even so, you want plastick, you are looking at the wrong guy, that's for sure. 

And hell yeah 5-0 
Lamps finally scores, a brace this time, and thus opens his account this year. 

I so want Manure to beat the scum of the looserfools now, but I think I'm asking for too much. Rafa does manage to save his arse every time he's in a jam. And well, ManUre could be the ideal team they could start with. (they bet them 4-1 if I've not mistaken after losing to the boros 2-0  )

Anyways, are the couple fit for tomorrow?  What about Owen? Would he play? (Why wouldn't he?)


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 25, 2009)

Utd to win a hard-fought 2-1 against livfools.hope gerrard doesnt play.btw 92% of the current chelsea "fans" werent chelsea fans 7 years ago..  thats too quick a time to switch loyalties


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 25, 2009)

lol it would be epic if Owen scores the winner in the 96th minute.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


XTerminator_09 said:


> Utd to win a hard-fought 2-1 against livfools.hope gerrard doesnt play.btw 92% of the current chelsea "fans" werent chelsea fans 7 years ago..  thats too quick a time to switch loyalties


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2009)

Naah . . . I was rather pissed when Raneiri was sacked by Roman Abromovich. Mourinho was not "the special one" IMO. He just *luckily* inherited an already very good squad from the former manager. Had Roman been patient, (I know it's too much ) we would have definitely won the league anyways with Ranieri himself. 

I mean c'mon, Zola, Frank Jr. ,J Cole, C Cole, Gallas were masterstrokes IMO, not to mention the intro of Terry into the squad. Although I think getting Mutu and Veron were huge mistakes (and Gallas became a c.unt after winning the title) other than that he did things pretty well. 

I think it was the same time when Beckham and Nistelrooy along with Heinze left Manure for Madrid. So we would have definitely won the title then. Too bad it was Mourinho and not Ranieri who won the title. 

BTW, I hope Owen starts today. It would be awesome if he scores the deciding goal against the scousers


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Wenger was angry when Birmingham fans shouted the name of that player who broke Eduardo's legs but didn't say a word when his own 'great' fans showered praise on Adebayor. No wonder that this line 'I didn't see the incident' is so famous and apt for him.


How can you compare Adebayor and Eduardo injury incidents?
Adebayor the cvnt deserves every bit of abuse that comes his way,he brought it all on himself.Toure went to City too,he got a standing ovation.
However chanting "There is only one Martin Taylor" when Walcott was hacked down was very low,especially when Eduardo was on the bench.
and ofcourse a manager will defend his fans and players 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Btw. you can always rely on Tottnumb to provide some nice lols.

Can't wait for the NLD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

Vieira is the latest Arsenal legend to have his name immortalised on the walls of the stadium.
*static.arsenal-mania.com/uploads/20091025-mural-01.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol Lucas is looking good.Come on Liverpool
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Only the Kop is making some noise,expected better atmosphere in this game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

See them mobbing the ref.Cvnts.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 25, 2009)

Fernando Torres.

1-0 up. Deserving. More goals please.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 25, 2009)

Total Deserving win. 2-0. Great for the lad N'gog to score the second.

@Xterminwhatever, so we won easily did we huh?


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2009)

Fools win 2-0!!

Vidic Masch sent off . .horrible play by ManUre overall . .but what's new there?


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2009)

Liverpool won very easily. ManU were no where good as them. Tough game for us now. West Ham are playing some good football lately even if they are not winning IMO.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

LFC FTW! I wanted them to pwnchester and they did! Lol @ Vidic!  Masch send off actually helped Pool waste more time.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol @ Nani's freekick. Catching practice for Reina!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

Mascherano suspended for CC game?

Edit
VAN PERSSSSSSSSSSIE!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
West Ham all over us since the goal.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Fulham equalize at Eastlands.
The media will soon leave 'Pool alone and get on City's backs if they continue to slip up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

Carlton Cole pwned Diaby in the air there,close.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

Hope we score more....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

GALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAS
-----------------------------------------


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah... Hell yeah!


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2009)

Gallas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

Vermaelen is everywhere 

Whos got the biggest Willy in the land?
Arsenal


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

Where are the Manckers now?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

FT at city.Points dropped for them.Good result.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 25, 2009)

Tough match in CC I guess


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

EBOUUUUUUUUUUUUE


saved


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 25, 2009)

Whoa we are only a point behind spurs and citeh have a game in hand with equal points. Spurs and Citeh to lose their respective next games please.


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2009)

lol, I'm 3-4 minutes behind due to GPRS reload commentary....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

0-2,a bit undeserved but who the fuk cares.Lets get one more and bring on Eddy and Nas.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

Live Table
                                Pld.  Pts.   GD
1.  	 	Chelsea  	10    24     16
2. 		Man Utd 	10    22     10
3. 		Arsenal 	9      21     18


We are setting the theoretical pace lads.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 25, 2009)

ok... awful game for us.. but how carraghaar was not red carded , i dont understand...
a major cause for concern is that both our CD's have lost form together...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2009)

hehe I spotted the first Mancker


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2009)

Our GD will actually be more than 18 if we this one.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

Good work by Clichy
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Fvck.Mannone should have dealt better with it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Diaby conceded the FK in that position.Seriously,tie him to the opposite goal when we are defending.


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2009)

West Ham were pressing hard. Come on you Gunners!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

****KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2009)

There is more time...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

Ed gets another 3 mins.
****in late subs


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2009)

hmm Parker sent off....referee is lame from what I'm reading.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ok...a draw. If we win our game in hand, we'll still be above ManU by GD.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2009)

ARSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  Bottled it
1. Chelsea	10    16  	24
2. Man Utd  10    10 	22
3. Arsenal 	 9     16 	19

2 points off the pace 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Fvck it.Just needed to hold on a 2-0 lead to capitalize on dropped points.Unprofessional performance.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

STUPID Bull $h1t! Anyway, what's done is done. Sigh...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 26, 2009)

Now to the CC.Atleast the CC team isn't as frustrating as the seniors.

--------Fabianski
Eboo-Senderos-Silvest-Gibbs
---Coquelin-Ramsey-Nasri
----Wilshere-Vela-Merida

Since IMO Liverpool will play their 1st team, all I want is a good performance.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^Hope Silvester plays for us for a change.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 26, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ok... awful game for us.. but how carraghaar was not red carded , i dont understand...
> a major cause for concern is that both our CD's have lost form together...


   Perhaps the bag of money sent by Ferguson to the Referee did not reach him?


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Oct 26, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Perhaps the bag of money sent by Ferguson to the Referee did not reach him?



it did but it was for KRAP.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2009)

Do take a note *ico*

United were completely over-run in the mid-field. Period.
The goal by Torress once again highlighted the lack of a stomach for fight for Rio. He thinks he is too sexy for his tackle. Somebody give him a Noble Peace Prize for his peaceful display. It was a superb goal by one the Best strikers of our generation. 
Rafa out-thought Fegie in each department. What a shameful way to lose a needle match.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 26, 2009)

and to end the week, barcelona pwned real zaragoza 6-1


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 26, 2009)

@liverpool_fan

come on... u can do better than this kiddo...


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 26, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Total Deserving win. 2-0. Great for the lad N'gog to score the second.
> 
> @Xterminwhatever, so we won easily did we huh?



N****gog's was a lol goal. okay u deserved to win,but we deserved a goal atleast,n that g**ass carragher's clumsy tackle deserved a red.

btw i find it quite amusing how people like to have a dig at united for losing a game and overlook their 11 match unbeaten streak,while liverpool's frequent poor display counts for nothing. Utd come in a "crisis situation" when they lose a game to burnley and doubt their title credentials. the same thing happens after the match yest.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

Our own IRC Channel said:
			
		

> <ico|mobile>    Tr0ll: what do you know about sex?
> <Tr0ll>    ico|mobile: what is LFC?
> <LFC_fan>    wtf
> <b00t>    rofl
> ...


Tr0ll = Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 26, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> N****gog's was a lol goal. *okay u deserved to win*,but we deserved a goal atleast,n that g**ass carragher's clumsy tackle deserved a red.





XTerminator_09 said:


> *Utd won easily,and are easily gonna beat liverpool on sunday*.


So Hmm?
Anyway which dark corner you were hiding? And how all of the sudden you came here, eh?



			
				XTerminiwhatever said:
			
		

> btw i find it quite amusing how people like to have a dig at united for losing a game and overlook their 11 match unbeaten streak,while liverpool's frequent poor display counts for nothing. Utd come in a "crisis situation" when they lose a game to burnley and doubt their title credentials. the same thing happens after the match yest.





XTerminator_09 said:


> *liverpool are only a 3 star team* without torres and gerry. utd must be kicking themselves for not finishing off the game given the amount of chances they had..chelsea were lol too,poor set-pieces. Arsenal were brilliant,shitty slip up again.
> (


A 3-star team deserved to win against you lot and without Gerrard haha. 
And Oh considering the fact that you lot were helped by the referee against Citeh, which THEY deserved to draw, got away against Arsenal who frankly should have got the penalty, you are owning yourself.  , and not to forget how noobasses you lot looked against Sunderland.
The truth is that you have been caught with your pants down, dude. Zip it ASAP, hero.


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> The truth is that you have been caught with your pants down, dude. Zip it ASAP, hero.


.....


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^LOL! Dude, the first line in your siggy sucks.  

Anyway, so point being, epic pwn by LFC_fan!


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 26, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So Hmm?
> Anyway which dark corner you were hiding? And how all of the sudden you came here, eh?
> 
> 
> ...



loling at u trying that hard to impress the peeps here..studyin tht hard will atleast help u pass your exams,unless youre a has-been already.

torres scored ur first,btw.i salute him for his commitment,without him u were still nothin,however hard u tried to score.ni***gog's was just a nail on a *broken* coffin(if u understand what i mean)

So,as of now,bask in ur glory kid,we'll talk when all the dust is settled at the end of the season.You know which ship never sails in Liverfool FC??


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> loling at u trying that hard to impress the peeps here..studyin tht hard will atleast help u pass your exams.


Loling at you for being pwned over and over again.


> torres scored ur first,btw.i salute him for his commitment,without him u were still nothin,however hard u tried u tried to score.ni***gog's was just a nail on a *broken* coffin(if u understand what i mean)


And great football critics like you won't see the fact that it was Benayoun who created that opportunity. Great "fans" like your self won't say that Rio was off to sleep and waiting for Torres to kiss him on the cheek before making the tackle. A goal is a goal, saying repeatedly that Ngog's goal was a LOL or nail on a broken coffin is nonsense. Actually, your sub-par team was already dead in the first half. Pool just were not able to finish as well. It was the final nail in the well decorated coffin of a broken-a** underperforming bloated hyper egoistic team. The biggest LOL is Nani. Always makes big comments in the media and then underperforms. Wish he'd shut up and start playing instead.


> So,as of now,bask in ur glory kid,we'll talk when all the dust is settled at the end of the season.


Good going lad. Keep thinking that your team can do no wrong. Keep it up really. We will see at the end of the season, surely.


> And as for zipping my pants, I will


Haha... What are you waiting for then? 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Mega LOL! He edited out the last part about zipping his pants! So much for swayamPWNage.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 27, 2009)

say what you will,but even a "broken-a** underperforming bloated hyper egoistic team" not losing 4 matches consecutively and winning the BPL 3 times consecutively is a MEGA-LOL on your swayam-sorry a**es


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 27, 2009)

Krow said:


> Keep thinking that your team can do no wrong. Keep it up really.



afaik,i dont see where i have defended utd for doing "nothing wrong". going by the recent form of both teams,it was imperative or atleast expected by many that united could win.BUT,liverpool were the better team,so they won! as simple as that.even Barnsley defeated Liverpool in CC 07/08,wasnt a big hiccup for liv,though this situation is different with lots at stake.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

Xterminator_09 said:
			
		

> say what you will,but even a "broken-a** underperforming bloated hyper egoistic team" not losing 4 matches consecutively and winning the BPL 3 times consecutively is a MEGA-LOL on your swayam-sorry a**es


Is this The Football Channel or The History Channel? Isn't this guy posting in the wrong thread? 

Valencia is the mega LOL of the season. And tell me, Giggs  being the best player of your midfield, how can you be so overconfident about winning? Please don't tell me that you expect him to carry you all through the season. Vidic and Rio are outta form for some time now and can't get the coordination right either. Its not all about skill, but about will. The ManU that lost against Liverpool was not half as determined as them. They wanted the ball much more than ManU. While lack of skill can be made up for easily, lack of will can't.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> afaik,i dont see where i have defended utd for doing "nothing wrong". going by the recent form of both teams,it was imperative or atleast expected by many that united could win.BUT,liverpool were the better team,so they won! as simple as that.even Barnsley defeated Liverpool in CC 07/08,wasnt a big hiccup for liv,though this situation is different with lots at stake.


And Southend beat ManU once too, which wasn't a hiccup either. Burnley beat ManU, which wasn't a hiccup either. I don't see where I have said that you "defended utd for doing "nothing wrong"". I said that you think United can do no wrong.

It was not at all imperative that United could win judging by their performances. Needing special OT extra injury time to win a game, losing to Burnley. Needing an Arsenal side to commit suicide by giving away a needless penalty and an own goal to win. Needing upto injury time again to win. These major games don't look like shaky scrape through's to you I suppose. Pool are in bad form this season, but Anfield is one place where even the worst of Pool teams can script a spirited performance as we have seen in recent ManU vs Pool encounters.

The fact that you say that it was imperative that ManU would win shows your blind support. If you would have opened your eyes, you would have seen that a win was never gonna be easy. Heck, even your team did not realise this. If they had, then they would not have played like overconfident overgrown schoolboys.

As for being expected by many, lets not get into majority support. Parties are elected in India through that and we can see what is the state of our country. Majority "fans" of ManU are plastics and we all know how many will shift base when someone else starts winning.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 27, 2009)

that utd lacked the instinct and the will yest was clear by the evra statement "Utd didnt play yest." but the same Will  has earned us a point against sunderland,and 3 against cska.still,had that penalty been given and valencia scored(which hit the bar,with reina just standing.valencia was off imo,but wasnt judged) still a below par united COULD have scored 2.

agree with you on Rio and Vida.i also agree that the squad now doesnt have the quality it had last season and before,but still i feel united will be back fightin,just because of a four-lettered word called will.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

Other than Evra, Giggs and Rooney, no one really has shown the will you are speaking about. Van Der Sar is a huge bonus to ManU even now. The lack of squad depth is visible now because Ronalgo was rarely injured and he always had goals in him no matter how hated he was by anyone.

If we speak about the could and the should, Van Der Sar made a great save on the FK. That should have gone in or the rebound should have. Pool just lacked the final touch in the first half, else it would have been more goals.

Will was just not there. And if it is not in big matches, then trophies are a distant dream for united. Speaking of being under par, Pool have had some of the worst form ever this season. They are without Alonso, around whom the whole playing style of the side revolved. Even the inspirational Gerrard was missing. Still the rest of the side clicked. If you saw carefully, most of the chances came from the wing as both Lucas and Masch were playing more to stifle the ManU midfield rather than to create. So, Benayoun stepped up and provided for Torres' goal.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 27, 2009)

Krow said:


> The fact that you say that it was imperative that ManU would win shows your blind support. If you would have opened your eyes, you would have seen that a win was never gonna be easy. Heck, even your team did not realise this. If they had, then they would not have played like overconfident overgrown schoolboys.
> 
> As for being expected by many, lets not get into majority support. Parties are elected in India through that and we can see what is the state of our country. Majority "fans" of ManU are plastics and we all know how many will shift base when someone else starts winning.



fact 1 : utd played poorly,heck every team does at some point,and so,they lost.and i repeat,united have bounced back from such situations,they always have.lucky?yes,a few were lucky ones.

fact 2 :there are many plastics,agreed. someone else=team like chelsea (over the years) and shitty now.i'd love to see a die-hard evertonian or heck,even a spur here.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> If you saw carefully, most of the chances came from the wing as both Lucas and Masch were playing more to stifle the ManU midfield rather than to create. So, Benayoun stepped up and provided for Torres' goal.



which is the exact reason i wonder why lucas wasnt booked at all..all he did was disrupt the play thats all.the ref rant has definitely backfired on fergie.all i hope is let blackburn be the perfect scapegoat for united to clear any air of doubt.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2009)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2009-10-26.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 27, 2009)

*www.studs-up.com/2009/10/have-it-your-way/


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

@ *A_G*. 

Lucas played pretty well on that day. He did what he was supposed to and almost came up with an assist too. IMO the ManU midfield lacked the creative spark. Lucas escaped booking on one occasion AFAI remember, but IIRC, that was the first and only tackle which should have been a yellow, and he was asked by the ref to cool down. Other tackles were not yellow worthy IMO.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 27, 2009)

the only consolation i got from the game was atleast utd did'nt concede from a set-piece.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

^^Courtesy Van Der Sar.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 27, 2009)

without a doubt.he saved our ass twice,and used every inch of his 6 ft 5.5 in height.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 27, 2009)

When will 'real' United fans accept a defeat, gracefully?

abey Krow, tu Arsenal fan hai na? So why are you talking all about Liv and Utd?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 27, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> abey Krow, tu Arsenal fan hai na? So why are you talking all about Liv and Utd?



chance pe dance


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 27, 2009)

^

@a_rahim : dude,why this crap over and over? that "liv deserved to win" is a statement that has become so common in tdf since the last few days.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2009)

^^Cause they did.It doesn't mean that they'll suddenly come good in the league though.(Arsenal 2-1 Manu,Chelsea 1-2 Arsenal)


----------



## sub1zero (Oct 27, 2009)

Any idea if the carling cup games (Pool Arsenal match in particular) will be aired in any channel here?


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> abey Krow, tu Arsenal fan hai na? So why are you talking all about Liv and Utd?


Don't be too surprised if you see Krow on ESPN/Star Sports instead of Shebby Singh. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Cause they did.It doesn't mean that they'll suddenly come good in the league though.(Arsenal 2-1 Manu,Chelsea 1-2 Arsenal)


+1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2009)

@Sub1zero-Fortunately Ten Sports is showing it from 1:15 AM at 29th.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 27, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^
> 
> @a_rahim : dude,why this crap over and over? that "liv deserved to win" is a statement that has become so common in tdf since the last few days.



I know , 'real' Utd fans can't stomach this reality.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Oct 27, 2009)

> And if it is not in big matches, then trophies are a distant dream for united.



err we won the league last season after performing poorly in big matches. imo the midfield was too light weight and was just run over by pool. thats the reason of our poor performance and not the will. with players like giggs, scholes, van der sar, vidic and rooney you will never have a lack of will in the united team. and valencia, for all his slating had a decent game imo.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

Sigh...  Can you please take over *Rahim*?


----------



## Rahim (Oct 27, 2009)

^Nah.....I am not a 'real' Utd fan.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh damn... I'll let this pass for now. I am not mediator/karnivore/typing bot.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 27, 2009)

lemme make one thng clear.united were the second best all the way against liverpool and are not the tm team as they usually are these days.my only point is just that this loss shouldnt considered to doubt their title credentials.how they bounce back,will be the key.thats it.now if im being a plastic by saying this,i am a plastic.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 27, 2009)

^Should have taken this blow on the chin in the first place, rather than ducking. You talk of will, don't tell me Scholes can't mix it in the middle. Giggs was anonymous. Rooney was isolated. Its high time Fergie has some other plans, like playing Rooney behind Berbatov, just for some 15 minutes to see the impact. It was a brave-heart display by Liverpool and all we saw from United players were hitting the "Start a Private Browsing Mode". 

It really hurts when the passion and never-say-die attitude, which I am so proud of United, are missing. I am a human and I do get hurt.

I am blasting Valencia because I am afraid he might need 3 seasons to settle at United for Nani has already got a season and all he can come up with is pure nonsense and individualism. The first thing Valencia tries to do when in the final thirc is pass it back to the right back!!! Having concern for my team is not bad and I don't want any real' Utd fans to make me think otherwise. You support the team your way while I do in my way.

I wish I would resist the temptation to respond from now on.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2009)

Heh@private browsing.

On the contrary I think United are near the top only because of their never-say-die attitude.Even with a 35 year old being their only source of creativity+the defense being off-form,they are getting points.Albeit with some help from officials.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Don't tell Wenger but Mark Randall(Reserve captain) claims on his myspace that this will be the team tomorrow.
*img269.imageshack.us/i/rehzdf.jpg/*img269.imageshack.us/img269/6862/rehzdf.jpg *img269.imageshack.us/img269/rehzdf.jpg/1/w811.png
*img269.imageshack.us/i/rehzdf.jpg/


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 27, 2009)

@a_rahim - who has ducked?i wont criticise united for their display which was disappointing of course,but would rather applaud liverpool for their performance. i'd rather wait for a few more games to analyse utd's overall performance,as its only been 10 games till now.who knows,they may be back with a bang with a few suprises sprung up by the now criticised players.as of now,i'll just hope.

on a lighter note,its nice to see such constructive criticism by a good footie fan.

btw barnsley up next tonight. the younger crop can impress,with Obertan expected to play.It'll be interesting to see him play,as he's only played in reserves matches till now.also would love to see how Liv carry the momentum against Arsenal.

also,just a trivia question for u guys. Owen was a player who featured in the match on sunday,he having played for liverpool as well.Dyu know the name of an ex-Red devil who played for Liverpool against United?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2009)

> Samir Nasri and Lukasz Fabianski will make their first appearances of the season in the Carling Cup Fourth Round tie with Liverpool on Wednesday but Jack Wilshere will be missing.
> 
> The return of the French midfielder (broken leg) and Polish keeper (knee) was widely expected after they came through a Reserve game at Wolves last week. However, the loss of Wilshere (ankle) is a blow. The 17-year-old has been one of Arsenal's shining stars in this competition for the past couple of seasons.
> 
> ...



Fvck,Wilshere out.


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2009)

Paul Ince. Rahim's favourite Heinze could have been one too.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 28, 2009)

^ u right.i remember reading about him in a mag,about hundred times more he was booed and jeered by the united crowd,than Owen was at anfield.they surely let their feelings be known 

btw Barnsley v United in a few minutes on Ten


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 28, 2009)

Utd win 2-0   wellbeck 6' and owen 59' score.owen with his classy finish did really torment Capello 

meanwhile jones missed a penalty for sunderland and sunderland paid the penalty by losing to villa on penalties  ended 0-0 after et 

tot beat everton 2-0,blackbrn thrashed petersborough 5-2.

portsmouth mauled stoke 4-0 and as i type this,Real are getting mauled 4-0 by Alcorcon.not sure which division it is from.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 28, 2009)

arsenal must keep their composure in dying moments. need good bench strength. buy some good players this time. 2 losses n a draw .. they should have grabd it this time. svckz


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Oct 28, 2009)

paul ince. c*nt of a player. celebrated after scoring against us. sir alex called him big time charlie


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 28, 2009)

ico said:


> Paul Ince. Rahim's favourite Heinze could have been one too.



Heinze could have been historic tho. Because that was a possibility of direct transfer from mancs to Liverpool, something that hasn't happened for 40+ years.
Neither Paul Ince or Michael Owen were direct transfers.

And Personally though I dislike Owen, I avoid abusing him because he gave a lot to the club in his spell. But it was his attitude that he never became a Kop Legend, but only just another player who shook the kop, but now plays for manckers.


----------



## Apple Juice (Oct 28, 2009)

mickey mouse trrophyy for nubs


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 28, 2009)

COPA DEL REY

Alcorcon 4-0 REAL MAD-RID  

real mad-rid
Dudek; Arbeloa, Albiol, Metzelder, Drenthe; Mahamadou Diarra, Guti (Gago, min,46), Van der Vaart; Granero (Marcelo, min.63); Raúl (Van Nistelrooy, min. 72) and Benzema.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 28, 2009)

the lol team of the week is Real Madrid,losing 4-0 to Alcarcon.the return leg is at bernabeau,have to score atleast 4 and not concede.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^^thats like a top four EPL side losing to a team like Accrington 4-0


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 28, 2009)

@abyss:
Does Copa del ray have away goals rule like in Europe?


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 28, 2009)

AFAIK 

nope


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 28, 2009)

*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=498691

this suggests otherwise.btw read the rules,and its interesting organisational functioning to say the least.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 28, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Should have taken this blow on the chin in the first place, rather than ducking. You talk of will, don't tell me Scholes can't mix it in the middle. Giggs was anonymous. Rooney was isolated. Its high time Fergie has some other plans, like playing Rooney behind Berbatov, just for some 15 minutes to see the impact. It was a brave-heart display by Liverpool and all we saw from United players were hitting the "Start a Private Browsing Mode".
> 
> It really hurts when the passion and never-say-die attitude, which I am so proud of United, are missing. I am a human and I do get hurt.
> 
> ...



ok.... agree with u ... losing hurts... losing to pool even worse... but u have to take it on the chin..

when u lose everything seems to look bad.. but it ain't.Even i have supported united for the same reason.. the never say die attitude..( and ofcourse our chewing gum chewer of a manager  ) we come back from 2 goals down... score in the 90th  minute and i run around the house like a mad guy..  thats what i love..thats real footie.

give valencia time he's new to these big 4 clashes he'll learn...

i remember we have had such a discussion before.. but all i can tell u is to believe..
if i remember correctly u dont belong to the patient types 

anyway did u watch obertan.. good touch and plays direct ,runs at full backs...
hope he develops.. into a good player.
initial plan was for him to play in reserves for 6 months.. but he has been sent direct to the 1st team.. so he must be doing well in training.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 28, 2009)

Sh1t.Vela is not in CC squad for some reason.Along with Wilshere who is out as well,he is the main attraction of the CC.
But this means we will see experienced players like Eduardo starting.


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2009)

When is the match gonna start?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 28, 2009)

1:15 ten sports. :d


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2009)

^Wow. First time I saw his post here.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 28, 2009)

^^Visited TD for the fanboy wars. Regular visitor here though. Should be a good game. Aquillani(hope i spelled the name right) is the real threat. Even wenger was interested in him. Watt scored last time round and should be high in confidence. Silvestre should be kept out.Would be good to see senderos strating. Btw, bendtner,eduardo and nasri starting.


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2009)

long time dreamcatcher....  sigh, cable waala pulled Ten Sports off for Neo. :/


----------



## Baker (Oct 28, 2009)

r u sure tensports is going to telecast the matches today... bcz am not find in their schedule


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 28, 2009)

it is. 115-315 its arse vs liv.

btw cable walla ftw.miss this words sorely after getting tata sky


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep they will.they advertised it. 

Dont worry gagan, u will get good streaming links.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 29, 2009)

i forgot to mention this....
LOL moment of yesterdays match.. Man Utd vs Barnsley

Fabio booked for Rafael's challenge.
chris foy... got it all wrong with the twins .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Arsenal: Fabianski, Gilbert, Senderos, Silvestre, Gibbs, Eastmond, Bendtner, Nasri, Ramsey, Merida, Eduardo.
Subs: Szczesny, Bartley, Coquelin, Frimpong, Randall, Sunu, Watt.

Liverpool: Cavalieri, Degen, Skrtel, Kyrgiakos, Insua, Kuyt, Spearing, Plessis, Babel, Voronin, Ngog.
Subs: Reina, Aquilani, Benayoun, Darby, Dossena, Eccleston, Ayala.


Kuyt Voronin and Babel vs. Silvest?Not fair at all 

Eastmond for Coquelin? 
We can win if the defense doesn't crumble.


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2009)

@dreamcatcher, no internet . Only Nokia 5800. (hate me for this )  Edit: Coquelin should play. :/


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 29, 2009)

imo arsenal gonna end up beaten considering the strong squad rafa has put up. we'll see what happens ntl.

btw i am very impressed with spearing,he's a promising player.same can be said about the young crop of arse,but ive never seen them play.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Spearing is the only player rated highly in the Liverpool youth.They got pissed upon by Arsenal in the youth cup final in May.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Gilbert the RB played vs. Juve in the CL 2006.He faded after that season.Let's see how he does today.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Silvest captain,FFS.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Eboue the gangsta in hoodie.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

CB rape count 
1


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 29, 2009)

what a lovely buildup play but bendtner just couldnt have a touch. btw che and shitty 1-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

MERIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 29, 2009)

who scored that screamer ??!!! :O


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Cesc likes it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 29, 2009)

damn  ...


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 29, 2009)

liverpool lookin like a bunch of confused buffoons  upto experienced players to stabilise the team.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
dunno why bt i dont like ten sports commentators.seem over-excited always
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
dunno why bt i dont like ten sports commentators.seem over-excited always


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

The CB pairing is a disaster.Need to bring Bartley for Silvest


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 29, 2009)

this is a day of screamers. 1-1. insulin scores to give arsenal some diabetes


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2009)

MERIDA xD.....btw join the channel *#krow* from *webchat.freenode.net lets have a chat together ....lol, pool score...sigh gprs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Pool fans throwing beach balls  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Gibert getting skinned.Liverpool are exploiting our right.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Fvcking great attack there.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Fun first half,Silvest,Gilbert and Bendtner have been poor though.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 29, 2009)

afaik all the play has been revolving around bendtner  gilbert was lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 29, 2009)

N'gog has looked great.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 29, 2009)

id rather pick babul


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Bendtner finally kills his CC curse.


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2009)

BENDTNERRRR


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Nasri playing like fvcking Zidane.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Eastmond breaks up Pool's play again.MOTM for me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Randall and Watt coming on..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Benayoun coming on
Fvck


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 29, 2009)

Aquilani finally plays. 

We need a goal now tho.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Fvcking comedic defending.I wouldn't be sure of our win even at 6-1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 29, 2009)

fsck! Babel should have scored


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Coquelin coming on to provide some defensive stability there.Good sub


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 29, 2009)

fscking ****! Voronin was onside


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Silvest doing well,we should hold on.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Aquilani's touches have been poor so far.

Who are ya?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 29, 2009)

Well knocked out, but only just.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Can't even beat our comedy defense


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2009)

The better team won.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 29, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Aquilani's touches have been poor so far.
> 
> Who are ya?


Yeah you immediately come up coming from a foreign league after 6-7 month layoff.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Saw Arshavin in March?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Loved the way we hung on in the end,corner flags and stuff.
This is what the 1st team should have done against West Ham.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 29, 2009)

Heh I expect someone like you to know better than that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Duh whatever,we won.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 29, 2009)

Eduardo was off. Cant take anything away from Silvestre.He was awesome. Senderos was scratchy.Gibbs was brilliant. Eastmond and Merida should get a call up to the senior team now. Brilliant play by arsenal. Should have been more goals for arsenal,thanx to bendtner.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

On the contrary I think Eduardo was very good.He helped a lot in retaining possession.He is always doing something even when he is not scoring.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 29, 2009)

Eduardo was good during the latter stages of the second half. Couldnt locate him in the first half. 

Nasri was, as usual, brilliant. Now who wants to have spurs for breakfust?


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 29, 2009)

Good match . Drogba is brilliant yet again, and Deco finally manages to have a good game .here are the final results:

Chelsea 4- 0 Bolton
S****horpe 1 -5 Manchutser City
Arsenal 2 - 1 Pools


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 29, 2009)

copa del rey
Cultural Leonesa 0-2 Barcelona


Barcelona:

Pinto; Jeffren (Soriano, m. 84), Márquez, Chygrynsky, Maxwell; Keita (Dos Santos, m. 79), Busquets, Yayá Touré; Pedro, Bojan and Gai Assulin (Abidal, m. 56).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Although yesterday's win was fantastic,the defense worries me a lot.
We can do with Eboue as RB in CC,Gibert has no future here.I would like to see Bartley instead of Phil or Silvest,who had an abysmal half each.
Our clown defense will surely get a pasting if we go to the likes of City or CFC in the next round.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

*i34.tinypic.com/ej6436.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 29, 2009)

who was the booker on arsha's left?!


----------



## iinfi (Oct 29, 2009)

if arshavin needs a sweater n overcoat in oct weather ... where will the others go??

btw i dont understand why n other youngsters like Borini were not played? it happens manager after manager .... something is wrong with the top tier management which forces managers to do this....


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2009)

well, Chelsea always plays their Full Squad in CC games. Nothing new.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

Thats why I want to avoid CFC and City for now,they play their 1st teams.The more games our kids get on this level,the better.


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 29, 2009)

mayday mayday another earthquake


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

^Damn! Stay cool man. Barca won!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 30, 2009)

damn!! 2 tremors in six days and both above 6 on richter scale !!


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

Earthquake channel? :iampraying:


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 30, 2009)

nooo man....liv lost..now my bro(arsenal fan)will tease my head off..
offtopic:ico will u give d vaibhavtek text file


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

^ You a liverpool fan?


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2009)

www.castrolfootball.com/rankings/ - Surprise...


----------



## iinfi (Oct 30, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> damn!! 2 tremors in six days and both above 6 on richter scale !!



where??? Gujarat ?? i read in some news that it was 4 in the Richter scale ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

ITS THE DERBY DAY. 

WE WON THE LEAGUE AT SHITE HART LANE.
TWICE
*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41585000/jpg/_41585522_cole_220.jpg
Cashley fvcking blow up PL replica at SHL .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Our reply to Spurs' puny 4-4 draw dvd.
*i116.photobucket.com/albums/o31/hassan1024/funnies/wow20we20beat20spurs.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 31, 2009)

iinfi said:


> where??? Gujarat ?? i read in some news that it was 4 in the Richter scale ...


srinagar

now the funny part is that whenever i try to sleep, i feel like tremors occuring  

barca vs osasuna tonite


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 31, 2009)

ya im liv fan..y whats wit d open faces?


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2009)

^There are only two of you folks in this thread now. LFC_fan is not walking alone it seems.


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> offtopic:ico will u give d vaibhavtek text file


**rapidshare.com/files/300434926/niaaaaa.txt.html*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

01 Almunia
03 Sagna
05 Vermaelen
10 Gallas
22 Clichy
02 Diaby
04 Fabregas
17 Song Billong
23 Arshavin
11 Van Persie
52 Bendtner 

24 Mannone, 06 Senderos, 27 Eboue, 28 Gibbs, 08 Nasri, 16 Ramsey, 09 Eduardo 

Good team.Expect a good performance from Arshavin.
Hope Diaby keeps his fvck ups to minimum.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 31, 2009)

abyss88 said:


> srinagar
> 
> now the funny part is that whenever i try to sleep, i feel like tremors occuring
> 
> barca vs osasuna tonite



oh .... u live in srinagar ... its a nice place man .. i used to live there whn i was 6-8 years old .... we used to live in rajbagh extention ....
we had to move out frm there in 1990...


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2009)

Nasri should be starting ahead of Diaby. :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

Ya,but he is just back and already played 90 mins in the week.IMO he will gets 30 odd mins.Atleast Diaby and Eboue aren't starting at the same time.
Almunia is back,hope he does well.
Our bench is very strong it has to be said.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Crouch will be the biggest threat for us.Sp**s will launch high balls to him all the time.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I pray this doesn't jinx the game but Totts are up for some pwnage.They are missing 3-4 first teamers.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
CC draw is out.We are away to City()
Can't see the kids winning there with a lanky cvnt out to kill them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

Shavva is up for it,Totts shouldn't even bother.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
OMG THAT RED. CVNT


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 31, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^There are only two of you folks in this thread now. LFC_fan is not walking alone it seems.


desiibond is one too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

Sh1t,Bendt's groin is hurt again
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Diaby you tit
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Gomez beaten on near post
 x 10


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2009)

RVP and Fabregas... xD xD xD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

OMG AGAIN
YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH FVCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
LOVE THE CELEBRATION
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
GET IN.LETS HUMILIATE THE FVCKERS
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
2nd goal was classic Spurs.Self pwn3d  Fab's run was world class though

STAND UP IF YOU HATE TOTTNUM


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2009)

WE ALL HATE TOTTNUM....

Troll time at a spud forum now....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

*www.glory-glory.co.uk/forums/15/751618/ShowThread.aspx
Fvckin hilarious


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

Vermaelen is amazing.Bailed out Diaby's ass 3 times


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 31, 2009)

Y does Arsene play DiabShit . Nasri shud hav opened . Great goal from Fab. Maintain this lead, Gunners


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2009)

oh yea, RVP again. xD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

ALLLLL RIGHT
Conceded just like babies as RVP said.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 31, 2009)

Yet another gol, Persie 3-0 or Gunners , yippie.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

Haha look at harry hotspur's face,should have stayed at Pompey.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Love how Verm,Gallas and Sagna are eating their little attack alive.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Wenger is furious,he really has learned his lessons from West ham


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 31, 2009)

Really bad miss, Edu . -AW ix yelling, lol, havent seen such a thing for a long time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

Wenger is yelling at them to keep their defensive shape.Love the passion of Le Boss.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Verminator pwnage.

WTF that was never a yellow.
EBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO on


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2009)

Eboue on for Arshavin.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

Unlucky Arshavin,tried hard but it just didn't happen for him.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Wow Diaby.Grow a brain
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Diaby getting 90 mins again?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

Now the fans rubbing it in 
3-0 TO THE ARSENAL


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2009)

8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

A whole fvcking decade without losing to the scum in the league.

Excellent work by Song Almunia and the 4 defenders.Sagna and Verm were flawless.
MOTM=Bacary Sagna


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2009)

What a win, although we should have been more ruthless in attack.


----------



## techteen (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't like football much.I only watch it for the fact that there is nothing else to watch.
But I do love playing it.
Basketball is now my fav.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

Expecting Liverpool to drop points again.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
aaand they are down 1-0


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2009)

#krow on Freenode said:
			
		

> <ico666>	Tr0ll: what do you know about sex?
> <Tr0ll>	I think I heard that Berbatov was is the best football player in the world, after noobjoe.
> <noobjoe>	lol
> <LFC_fan>	LOL
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 31, 2009)

well 4th place is the best I can hope for. And that will fade away as well, if things don't fix themselves ASAP.
League title is definitely gone, if it had not gone already, best of luck to all teams in the race except the Manckers of course.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2009)

Please don't sack Rafa,he is brilliant for us with his awkward subs and tactics .
Btw. Cesc's goal reminded me of those superb solo goals by Henry
*i33.tinypic.com/33th7hk.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 1, 2009)

so united... won.
couldn't watch the game..
so people was obertan better than nani?
heard that he was not good in front of goal?

and abt loserfool's match

what goes around, comes around

finally someone red carded caraghar for his rugby tackles. caragher(the snail paced defender) has to learn....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2009)

..or just retire.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
No praise for Arsenal in the media for owning Tottenham,as expected.
Fvcking Xenophobes

1  	Chelsea  	                11  	20  	27
2 	Manchester United 	11 	12 	25
3 	Arsenal 	                10 	19 	22


----------



## Rahim (Nov 1, 2009)

Super goals from Torres & Berbatov. Almost identical. Arsenal were superb. Funny thing was that I  watched all the games last night but ended up missing all the goals because I was switching between ESPN & NDTV Goodtimes 

A smug smile at Rafa & LFC


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 1, 2009)

Fab's goal was exactly like Henry's . .my god what a similarity!

And, as my cousins were hogging the PC playing GTA last night, I couldn't gloat LFC's fall and Chelsea's win 

What was up with those subs by Rafa? Really, he claimed he was saving Torres for the UEFA CL, but Torres looked fit and was himself surprised to be taken off. And Benayoun was also surprised too. At this rate it looks like he's going to gift that CL spot next year to ManCkers 

This is in fond memory of Babel. 





			
				Jeff Stelling said:
			
		

> _[FONT=&quot]Liverpool HAVE won the title before having lost 5 of their first 11 games………it was in the 05/06 season………..the 1905/06 season.[/FONT]_


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2009)

Question for the Pool fans out there:
Would you take a 4th place finish and FA cup + CL semis right now?


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Super goals from Torres & Berbatov. Almost identical. Arsenal were superb. Funny thing was that I  watched all the games last night but ended up missing all the goals because I was switching between ESPN & *NDTV Goodtimes *
> 
> A smug smile at Rafa & LFC


Kingfisher Calendar??


----------



## Rahim (Nov 1, 2009)

^Highway on My Plate


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 1, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Question for the Pool fans out there:
> Would you take a 4th place finish and FA cup + CL semis right now?


4th place seems unlikely.. with spurs ,Man city & villa breathing down there necks


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 1, 2009)

just saw Berbatov's goal
awesome turn & shoot by him..
amazing control... typical berba.. scores the hard ones... misses the easy ones


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 1, 2009)

damn man..really fvcking damn...lost 2 fulham...FULHAM man..damn took a beatin


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 1, 2009)

^^ LOL... looks like the loserfools losing it


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2009)

heh, Berba can't finish for toffee.  Scores hard ones? lolz?

But that goal was good. What you said in your post is nothing but an exaggeration.


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 1, 2009)

dont be so damn pompous abt sayin our name as "loserfool"...just remember we gave u 3 defeats in our recent encounters...includin a 4-1 damn drubbin...im in no mood 2 be kidded...sorry if im 2 angry..but dont rub salt in2 a wound...manchester "loonited"..united only in d damn washroom


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 1, 2009)

lol . .looserfool giving history lesson *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 1, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Question for the Pool fans out there:
> Would you take a 4th place finish and FA cup + CL semis right now?


I would take 4th place, and round of 16 in CL 
FA Cup would be too much to expect from the players considering the situation.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thewisecrab said:


> lol . .looserfool giving history lesson *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


well everthing becomes history the next day isn't it.  I guess Amnesia is the way these days


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 1, 2009)

ya very phunny
agin dont kid
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
chelski 
huh and calls us looserfools
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
chelski 
huh and calls us looserfools


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2009)

I forgot to post this. 

*www.arseweb.com/images/roastspurs.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2009)

again at Tottnumb         


Liverpool_fan said:


> I would take 4th place, and round of 16 in CL
> FA Cup would be too much to expect from the players considering the situation.


Then DD,Song and Eboo etc. did will to steer us there after losing 5 in the league till November 2008 
I think Liverpool can secure 4th if Aquilani comes good and Rafa(or whoever is the manager) can buy wisely in January.Not so sure about your chances of getting into the group stages of CL.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Next up: Chelsea vs. ManUre.
I can see Chelsea winning it comfortably but I'll hope for a draw as it will leave us 2 pts. ahead of United and 2 behind Chelsea(if we do our job)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> damn man..really fvcking damn...lost 2 fulham...FULHAM man..damn took a beatin


Fulham are pretty hard to beat at home,most of the teams will drop points there.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 1, 2009)

^^
rafa is going to be there manager come jan.... cuz they cannot afford to sack rafa 
he just signed a 5 year deal


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 1, 2009)

lol . .rafa signed a 5 year deal only in May, so I guess that will leave the yanks in deep trouble now xD


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2009)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> ya very phunny
> agin dont kid
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...


Post of the month.


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2009)

^+1. Pool Plastick.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 1, 2009)

Any match today? 

BTW PES2010 iz awezome!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2009)

Brum vs Adecvnt and mates.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2009)

City looking shaky on the counter,good thing for the CC kids.
McFadden missed a pen


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2009)

lol @ citeh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2009)

Van Persie wants to face Adecvnt in CC.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2708945/Van-Persie-Let-me-Ad-him.html

Hmm..its just 2 days after the Chelsea game,I don't think the seniors will feature at all.Maybe some returning players like Walcott and Denilson will play.


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2009)

We can field half a decent side with kids and some first teamers against Citeh. I want to actually meet the Spuds and take some revenge.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry,too late,but net was down 

loled at obertan.very good movement but awful finishing. i couldve scored on the one on one opportunity that he had(not jokin,seriously,atleast would have made robinson work ). the transition doesnt matter when its just about shooting on a damn goal.but he'll surely improve.

lol@liverpool.all that hype of resurgence came to nothing.but yea fulham are hard to beat at the cottage. was amazed to c the etherington goal vs wolves.

as of united,still not enough. shouldve killed the game given the chances they had. id be content with a  point this sunday at the overhead bridge.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll go out on a limb and say that there is no way United will come out with anything but a defeat.


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2009)

A draw is what we need, a draw is what I want. lol @ some Big TV advertisement.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 3, 2009)

yea it will be very,very difficult.but remember last season at the bridge,we almost had won.(ron was a sub as he came back from the surgery,too bad we wont have park ji this time) the momentum of the two teams was the same too. united struggling,chelsea flying.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2009)

Clichy is out for "several weeks following a stress fracture in the back.Just as he was getting to form.
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8340393.stm

Great that makes it 10 players out.All first teamers\subs.

Vela
Djourou
Bendtner
Rosicky
Walcott
Fabianski
Clichy
Wilshere
Denilson

I trust Gibbs to do the job,but he has been in poor form of late.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2708895/Fulham-v-Liverpool-ratings.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2009)

Diaby looks better than Ronaldinho,he is playing that poorly.

Kaka has been the best player on the pitch.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Ok that Diaby comparison might have been a slight exaggeration.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2009)

Benzema punishes another Dida fvck up
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Pato with a wondergoal.Disallowed.

****oids down 2-1 to CSKA


----------



## ico (Nov 4, 2009)

heh...Milan have no idea about how to counter. Too rusty for my liking.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 4, 2009)

03/11/2009
Manchester United FC	3 - 3	PFC CSKA Moskva
Beşiktaş JK	0 - 3	VfL Wolfsburg
FC Bayern München	0 - 2	FC Girondins de Bordeaux
Maccabi Haifa FC	0 - 1	Juventus
AC Milan	1 - 1	Real Madrid CF
Olympique de Marseille	6 - 1	FC Zürich
APOEL FC	0 - 1	FC Porto
Club Atlético de Madrid	2 - 2	Chelsea FC
04/11/2009


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 4, 2009)

now the united haters will argue that fletch was rightly booked for diving. ntl,considering the defence we had yest, deserved to concede 3. vds was lame-ish at times.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2009)

Aw poor ol' ManU missing Silvestre's helping hand in these tough times.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2009)

Stan Kroenke has raised his shareholding to 29.6%.Just 0.3 % more needed for a takeover.
Although nothing much would change if he takes over,as he is on the board for quite some time,I would prefer that he waits till the off season to prevent a media circus.


----------



## ico (Nov 4, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> now the united haters will argue that fletch was rightly booked for diving.


that was clearly not a booking.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2009)

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/8342406.stm


> Newcastle United have announced their intention to call their stadium the sportsdirect.com @ St James' Park Stadium for the immediate future.



 Just when you thought that the banana kit and relegation weren't bad enough.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2009)

Almunia
Eboue Gallas Vermaelen Gibbs
Nasri Cesc Song Diaby
Arshavin
RvP

Mannone
Ramsey
Sagna
Silvest
Rosicky
Eduardo
Senderos

Strange formation if we play that,but good enough.


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2009)

Fabregas goal...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2009)

Streams dropping like flies.
Nasri!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=4aef1b15b9ed9
download the software and reload the page.Working for me.

Big Tony in the studio 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Nasri's goal was amazing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2009)

Fabregas banging them in.#1 midfielder in Europe on current form.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2009)

We are playing so well that its a lot of fun to watch even on a broken stream.Fvck you Ten Sports.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*iraqgoals.net/3212-arsenal-vs-az.html
good stream
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Diaby finishes an exceptionally good Arsenal move.Fantastic work by him,Shava and Edu for the goal.
Diaby playing very well today.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2009)

ROZZZZZZZZZZZZZZA for Shav
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Almunia beaten on his near side


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2009)

Sent the competition a message with that performance.Must watch the repeat tomorrow.


LYON EQUALIZE right at the death


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2009)

Cesc

Played 14 
Scored 8 
Assists 11 


2 goals and 2 assists in 3 games for Spain.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 5, 2009)

liv need a miracle...and im loving it. lyon snatch a late late equaliser to make it 1-1 after babel thunderbolt.why the eff was voronin playin instead of babel??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 5, 2009)

Well we are going to Europa league, look like distant cousins to Spurs these days.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2009)

Liverpool will probably scrape to 2nd in their group and end up winning the whole thing.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 5, 2009)

well i dont think they played badly yesterday,which as well proves my point that they are still not good enough without influential players.torres was 75% fit maybe,but what was voronin fool upto?

the scene imo is fio need to lose to lyon and liv need to beat fiorentina by more than 2 goals,which aint gonna happen unless torres and some other players are fully fit.playin voronin instead of babel was a tactical blunder again and i wont be surprised,as the ten sport analyst said it right,if babel places himself on the transfer list,given the lack of first team chances. he is better than 10 voronins.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 5, 2009)

LIVERPOOL: THE PERMUTATIONS

• Debrecen (A) Nov. 24 
• Fiorentina (H) Dec. 9 

• Liverpool beat Debrecen and Fiorentina beat Lyon: Liverpool are out. 

• Liverpool beat Debrecen and Fiorentina draw with Lyon: Liverpool need to beat Fiorentina by three goals in their final game to go through. 

• Liverpool beat Debrecen and Fiorentina lose to Lyon: Any Liverpool victory over Fiorentina in their last game will take them through.

source:espn-soccernet

seems possible,but can they do it?moreover,it is ASSUMED that liv will beat debrecen.given the circumstances,dont be surprised to get a shocker there,though this may sound a bit far-fetched.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2009)

Lyon are playing their CMs in defense cause of injuries and they have already qualified,so I can't see them beating Fiorentina in Italy.But you never know with 'Pool's European luck


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 5, 2009)

the fact that fiorentina are at home,makes life much worse for the scousers.imo the chances of liv progressing are 40-60,but yeah,u never know those *******s


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2009)

gg Arsenal and we need a good Goalkeeper.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2009)

Kroenke has reached the required shareholding to launch a takeover bid.
*www.plusmarketsgroup.com/PLUS_news_story.shtml?NewsID=903581&ISIN=GB0030895238/GBX/PLUS-exn


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2009)

over time liverpool v proved they are good in such KO situations and somehow manage to do well in KO matches. ... i dont see them going to Europa ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2717554/Chelsea-transfer-ban-on-hold.html
Chelsea free to conduct transfers in January.
What a surprise


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 6, 2009)

sadly,yes


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRaXu0wDUic
Manker cvnt.UEFA should ban him for that,but apparently its not as bad as going down in the box.Is it?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2009)

The lifting of the ban will surely save our case when Drogs, Essien leave for the ACON . .


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRaXu0wDUic
> Manker cvnt.UEFA should ban him for that,but apparently its not as bad as going down in the box.Is it?


fscking disgrace...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well well well!! 

I see things haven't changed a bit here since I last visited 
Us vs Them on Sunday!! Won't be able to watch the match in all probability, but will come back after the final whistle.


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I see things haven't changed a bit here since I last visited


Talk about LFC.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2009)

^ Oh, they are unrecognizable right now. They have proved that last season was a one-off.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

*i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/ArsenalGunnerz/ROBIN.jpg
RVP is the Barclays POTM,Cesc is PFA POTM
Keep it up lads.

I voted for RVP for Arsenal POTM,just edges it over Cesc IMO.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 7, 2009)

Well things will change for sure


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 7, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRaXu0wDUic
> Manker cvnt.UEFA should ban him for that,but apparently its not as bad as going down in the box.Is it?



that was epic lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

BURNLEYYYYY
3-3 Take that Twatbayor
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
FT,Boos ring at Eastlands 
I liked what Ade did when they needed a goal...
..Nothing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

# 1 Almunia
# 03 Sagna
# 05 Vermaelen
# 10 Gallas
# 28 Gibbs
# 02 Diaby
# 04 Fabregas
# 16 Ramsey
# 23 Arshavin
# 09 Eduardo
# 11 Van Persie

Diaby ALWAYS finds a way into the side,this time in the place of Song 
Let's hope he(and everyone) does well


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2009)

hmmm, I want the front three to score a goal each.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

Ramsey doing Song's job so far.Not feeling confident about that.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Sh1t,rather stop the Ramsey DM experiment and bring Song on.Too much pressure.

The commentators are wankers btw.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

Song on for Diaby


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank God....I was reading that Diaby was playing poor.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

1-0 to the Arsenal w00t
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Diaby injured though.Wenger would have never subbed him otherwise.
Song is making the difference in the midfield.I hope we replace him adequately for ACN.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Ramsey is having a great game now he is back in his normal position.


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2009)

Good that Diaby is injured.


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Song on for Diaby






Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 1-0 to the Arsenal w00t
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


Good news! 



ico said:


> Good that Diaby is injured.


Not with our already long injury list. For this game its   

Off to ze match now.


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2009)

EDUARDO!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

Fvck missed the goal


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2009)

lol, my live text now says, that it was again an own goal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

Wolves fans booing Eduardo
Retards
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
3-0 Fabregas once again.

Take that "English Lions"


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2009)

haha, FABREGAS!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

Sheer class Van Persie.90% work was done by his assist.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Away game in a cold and wet November evening,to a physical PL side after a Euro game.
3-0 at HT

I am starting to believe...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

OMG Liam Brady is there.Get IN!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Fvck Gallas limping.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

Andrew gets the 4th.Good Goal


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2009)

ARSHAVIN!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

Rosicky for Ed.Good game Eddy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

and there is our obligatory gift.


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2009)

damn...clean sheet.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

Very good win,shouldn't have conceded though.
2nd in the table.


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2009)

gg Arsenal!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2009)

This can be our year if we buy a good Goalkeeper and DM cover in January.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
1  	Chelsea  	11  	+20  	27
2 	Arsenal 	11 	+22 	25
3 	ManUre	11 	+12 	25


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 8, 2009)

Check out my preview of the Chelsea vs Manchester game on my blog 

*aderivativelife.com/2009/11/08/the-biggest-match-so-far/

Do comment


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 8, 2009)

Woooooot!! 1-0 to Chelsea and 5 points clear at the top of the table!! Finally managed to watch a game after so many months!!


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2009)

Chelsea 1-0 Man Utd......FT


Kl@w-24 said:


> 5 points clear at the top of the table!!


we have a game in hand.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 8, 2009)

^ Yeah, but I'm gonna enjoy the moment!!


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2009)

Rooney, Valencia and Giggs did nothing.  (live text)


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2009)

Hell yeah 1-0 to Chelsea!!!

Rooney vs Drogba never happened, but I did predict a nervous and close encounter between the 2 sides 

And thanks all for commenting on my post, it's going to a dedicated football blog as well, so keep checking for updates


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

I predicted zat Chelsea would win to a 2nd half goal in ze IRC.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 9, 2009)

good game but for bad luck. the diamond didnt work at all. drogba, ballack and deco were nowhere to be seen while cole go ahead just once in the whole match. we created so many chances but some good defending by chelsea and some poor shooting on our part cost us the game. brown, evans,fletcher and anderson were brilliant. rooney tried hard and played well in patches. carvalho is such a whining little c*nt. were better than them in midfield and atleast deserved a draw. but still plenty of positives to take from the match, that was probably our best performance of the season.


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

^Funguson did not agree with you in the post match interview. This part I mean:


> that was probably our best performance of the season.


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2009)

Fergie blaming the referee! as usual!


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

^This time he added we didn't play well or something like that after the referee blame.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 9, 2009)

the referee was **** though. that was not a foul.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> ^Funguson did not agree with you in the post match interview. This part I mean:



i know. but still considering the opposition, that was the best performance of the season. the diamond never clicked  bollocks found a stronger man in anderson who he couldnt bully, deco wasnt playing 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img198.imageshack.us/img198/4055/fimage1.gif

*img30.imageshack.us/img30/5249/dimage1.gif

drogba


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

SAFunguson said:


> the referee was **** though. that was not a foul.




*img198.imageshack.us/img198/4055/fimage1.gif

*img30.imageshack.us/img30/5249/dimage1.gif


Just inserted them here directly.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 9, 2009)

Krow said:


> *img198.imageshack.us/img198/4055/fimage1.gif
> 
> *img30.imageshack.us/img30/5249/dimage1.gif
> 
> ...



i dont know how to insert them being new to this forum. but still drogba has rickets


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

^In the quick reply box, there is an insert image button second from last (between from hyperlink and quote).

Alternatively, you may do this.


```
[IMG]insert url of image here[/IMG]
```


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 9, 2009)

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/4055/fimage1.gif*img30.imageshack.us/img30/5249/dimage1.gif

pawned 
*img30.imageshack.us/img30/5249/dimage1.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 9, 2009)

look_niks01011968 said:


> [URL]*img198.imageshack.us/img198/4055/fimage1.gif[/URL]
> 
> [URL="*img30.imageshack.us/img30/5249/dimage1.gif"]*img30.imageshack.us/img30/5249/dimage1.gif[/URL]



Quoted for fun


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

^You spammer!!!


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2009)

n00bs


----------



## Rahim (Nov 9, 2009)

What a brave performance by United!!! I won't be wrong if I say the game was controlled by United. Didn't get any points but they came with their heads held high.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 9, 2009)

Typical ManU vs. Chelsea "classic".A bunch of cvnts struggling to make chances,diving and kicking around,mobbing the sh1t ref etc. and SAF having his moan at the end.
Bad advertisement for English football in particular and the game in general,as most of the gloryhunter crowd in this part of the world doesn't know football beyond these 2 teams.

So we head into the international 'break'.Here is to all our players making it back on their legs.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Just saw Le Bob scoring an Arsenal like goal for Villarreal.He has still got it.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 9, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> What a brave performance by United!!! I won't be wrong if I say the game was controlled by United. Didn't get any points but they came with their heads held high.



righto...loled at the "full-strength" chelsea squad who barely scraped through a side that was missing many of their key players.

credit to chelsea for the win,but the team of the day was united,which was heatening to see.United have only a way up now.

A rooney strike that swerved just wide and a better shooting otherwise wouldve made the difference


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

I love Arsenal....but i don't know much about soccer...
so would skip the hated one


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 9, 2009)

^plastic!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 9, 2009)

^^
Atleast he doesn't belong to "OMG MANU ARE DA BEST!!!11!RONALDO RULZ" crowd.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

oops...discussing about me guys....
well im really kinda out of soccer...
i dont even know what these teams are...hehe
so please....forgive me...but since we have cool looking arsenal t-shirts and all that stuff sold in India as well thats why i said i like arsenal
moreover whenever i play any game of fifa series i take the team as arsenal


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^plastic!!





Post of the month!


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

btw i didn't got the meaning by plastic ??


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

He means that you are not a true fan of Arsenal and their game. Just another person who has heard of the team somewhere and says he supports it. For more details, contact some Chelsea/Manchester United/Manchester City fans. Plasticks Galore.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 9, 2009)

Cvntly cole out with a leg fracture.
Will miss his cvnt at the grove later this month


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 9, 2009)

Did someone mention plastic? I'm on a low bandwidth connection otherwise I'd have posted the usual pic.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

Krow said:


> He means that you are not a true fan of Arsenal and their game. Just another person who has heard of the team somewhere and says he supports it. For more details, contact some Chelsea/Manchester United/Manchester City fans. Plasticks Galore.


ok... thanks for telling


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> oops...discussing about me guys....
> well im really kinda out of soccer...
> i dont even know what these teams are...hehe
> so please....forgive me...but since we have cool looking arsenal t-shirts and all that stuff sold in India as well thats why i said i like arsenal
> moreover whenever i play any game of fifa series i take the team as arsenal



dude if u really love arsenal for their football and not for their jerseys and monkey-looking players,ur welcome 

monkey-looking players remind me of djorou  (not being racist folks )
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^
> Atleast he doesn't belong to "OMG MANU ARE DA BEST!!!11!RONALDO RULZ" crowd.



dude u trying to deny that there are plastic gunners in india 
as for ronaldo,id say,thanks for the memories and the good times but i hope u return back when madrid ruins ur career as they did of owen

btw i hear ribery is on for sale? please go anywhere but the english-galacticos


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

nope bro haven't seen their football match ever in my life...lolz


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2009)

*Darren Fletcher Claims Arsene Wenger Has Made Referees Wary
Of Him* - www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/2009...r-claims-arsene-wenger-has-made-referees-wary - what a loser


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

ico said:


> *Darren Fletcher Claims Arsene Wenger Has Made Referees Wary
> Of Him* - www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/2009/11/09/1614639/darren-fletcher-claims-arsene-wenger-has-made-referees-wary - what a loser





> "Now we have to raise our game and ensure these decisions are not affecting the game."



From the same link... Really now, this is height of losership.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2009)

Thought he was manure's Mr. tough guy.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Why not just raise your game and get done with it?Stupid mind games.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 10, 2009)

mind games are teh two words. btw me thinkin journos making this all up 

btw anyone watchin liv v birmi? me got my vivas and prac exams tmrw (11th) so gotta sleep and wake early to study. after the tough fight birmingham gave to shitty,i reckon liv may face some prob.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 10, 2009)

Couldn't watch the match. 
Looks like N'gog dived and got us a point. :/
*sigh* And I dont like this Mancker style of getting points 

*i38.tinypic.com/mb688m.gif

Clear dive  But WTF was Carsely thinking? He could have very well injured N'gog. :/

On a positive note, N'gog is really cool head who actually is developing as a really good player, but just like Eduardo has made a mistake which he should have avoid in the future.
Now I see the whole media bollocking after him 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Rafa was great in the interview, did not Bollock like Fungusface. Apparently even N'gog is embarrassed


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> oops...discussing about me guys....
> well im really kinda out of soccer...
> i dont even know what these teams are...hehe
> so please....forgive me...but since we have cool looking arsenal t-shirts and all that stuff sold in India as well thats why i said i like arsenal
> moreover whenever i play any game of fifa series i take the team as arsenal


Post of ze month


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2009)

So,I didn't hear as much as a squeak when Bent dived at the weekend but now the media are creating a sh1tstorm over N'gog.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The media are now out for 'Pool's blood and I feel for them.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Not to say that I want divers to go unpunished.Just do it equally.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol. . Plastick Pool fans in my class have now forgotten such a team exists. . When i asked one guy what he thought of the team  now, he's all "It's cricket season now. And who follows football these days?"
I said "But India lost there too" 
He said,"Bh*nc*od saale" and chased me around the floor


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 10, 2009)

No-gog dive was baid.did not see the match but knew it was always gonna be a close one.jerome's strike was brilliant. Babel comin at the 74th min,shows again he could well be loaned out this jan.Liv shouldve gone more offensive by startin babel instead of lucas


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2009)

Eduardo dived to save his leg...He has just come back from a career threatening injury and it didn't make any difference to the result. Whereas N'gog dived to get his team a point. He is not English thats why he is getting this much of attention.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 10, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Self Defense FTW


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 10, 2009)

ngog is such a dic*.i sympatize wit carsley.


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2009)

@LFC_fan, you mean to say, that N'gog was out for over a year before this game? But then, Stevie G's self-defense mantra ftw.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


punkkummander said:


> ngog is such a dic*.i sympatize wit carsley.


First mistake can be excused, but the likes of Rooney, Gerrard get away with these kind of things because they are English.  And think twice.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 10, 2009)

hey i have a question for ya`ll. do any of u guys play fantasy managers? (read as fc manager, premier league fantasy?)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> First mistake can be excused, but the likes of Rooney, Gerrard get away with these kind of things because they are English.  And think twice.



wat about carsley? hes english born! couldn he have gotten away with his "tackle"


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2009)

^ what club do you like?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


punkkummander said:


> wat about carsley? hes english born! couldn he have gotten away with his "tackle"


Pardon my mobile screen...could you be a little bit more clear. I'm talking about Gerrard and Rooney dives.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 10, 2009)

well i like to keep an open mind. i support clubs that play with a lotta heart. so i dont necessarily support "the top 4". i like the way clubs like west ham and stoke play. so i pretty much watch every game of every team possible fr the love of the game
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i know u were talking bout dives. but i was just talking on a broader spectrum
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i know u were talking bout dives. but i was just talking on a broader spectrum


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2009)

Birmingham were robbed of points there. Agreed. I don't like Stoke city, long-Bolton one bit as they play rugby. West Ham under Zola are playing good football. If asked to choose a team other than Arsenal in England, it will be West Bromwich Albion.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 10, 2009)

dont you mean robbed of two points. agree stoke play rugby but sometimes u do need a little rugby to stave off other teams


----------



## Rahim (Nov 10, 2009)

^Dont talk physical to Arsenal


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 10, 2009)

Stoke are doing good this season. Hull are down and out! So too are Portsmouth. I think Hammers, Hull and Portsmouth may go down this year.

Bad luck for Man Utd. this weekend. Played all the football and lost! Crap Chelsea!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 10, 2009)

ico said:


> @LFC_fan, you mean to say, that N'gog was out for over a year before this game? But then, Stevie G's self-defense mantra ftw.


Well I dont buy this `was out the year argument` It fact is that Eduardo case was also a dive, it happened in a say condition of time and prolly didn't happen with say total deliberation like in case or Cristiano Ronaldo and Didier Drogba. And so it's a one off incident, and nessecarily point to Eduardo being a diver. :/
Similar is the case by N'gog and I accept that his dive was worse than Eduardo but just as in case or Eduardo, just happened and that does not mean he is a cheating scumbag diver 

But knowing our luck N'gog would be banned and not even get a reprieve like Eduardo :/


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 10, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Stoke are doing good this season. Hull are down and out! So too are Portsmouth. I think Hammers, Hull and Portsmouth may go down this year.
> 
> Bad luck for Man Utd. this weekend. Played all the football and lost! Crap Chelsea!


NO way will west ham go down.Nooooo way.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 10, 2009)

the way i see,hull are definitely goin out this time.

@ico-if eduardo dived to save his leg coz he'd just returned from an injury, then drogba,ronaldo and co dive,coz they dont wanna get injured ;-D


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn, this is a new low. Why is Ngog following Steven Gerrard's footsteps? Atleast he should know better. 

Birmingham were robbed there. Unlucky for them. Though I still think the dippers will turn things around. They always do 

@ico
Wrong. A dive is a dive. Although Eduardo was coming back from injury, he did *dive*.  Agreed that Drogba, Ronalgo or Rooney also do it, but even I cant defend Drogba when he does that. It's morally wrong IMO (to dive I mean, defending him is what fans always do ). 

The referees should be better equipped to deal with this problem. And putting extra black-shirted men behind the goal line will NOT solve it (it gay Platini listening?)

Btw, a review of the game against the Reds(with pics):

*aderivativelife.com/2009/11/10/1-0-to-the-blues/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2009)

*www.redcafe.net/f7/anderson-vs-lucas-178762/index18.html

From Anderson vs. Fabregas to this  

Bendtner underwent a groin surgery and is out for about 'only' 4 weeks.
Arsenal.com


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 10, 2009)

Well gearing up for the Premiership derby. Arsenal vs Chelsea.

The match that shall shape the league table. I say this coz i dont think liverpool or Manc are coming back anywhere near the top of the table this year.ManU has an outside chance, but given their current form against the big teams and the scoff against referees isnt helping them. Now cummon, if you keep bickering about how referees perform after every match its going to have an adverse affect. Referees are humans after all. Arsenal are suffering the same way.now no referee even thinks of offering a penalty in arsenal's favour after that dudu incident. 
All in all,  a cracker of a game coming up at Emirates. Arsenal are yet t be beaten at home this season. Hope it remains that way.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 10, 2009)

punkkummander said:


> hey i have a question for ya`ll. do any of u guys play fantasy managers? (read as fc manager, premier league fantasy?)




Anyone????


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm... So we're talking about diving now! A dive is a dive is a dive, be it St. Stevie G or the media's 'Dirty Didier Drogba'. And Eggnog seems to be a good player. Look how fast he has developed!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

IMO we can beat Chelsea at Ashburton. Bridge would be a different ball game, but at home it's possible. All I hope is that we defend like Chelsea and attack like us for this game.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 10, 2009)

punkkummander said:


> Anyone????



i do,in www.premierleaue.com

and as far as this goes *aderivativelife.com/2009/11/10/1-0-to-the-blues/

its expected,considering its written by some chelski fanboy .

btw those who are writing united off,think again.United at this stage (as of 30/11/2008) were still in 3rd place,and then began the legendary streak of defending and goalkeeping brilliance.Though United were much stronger a squad then, i bet my ass u gonna see the same United side (in the spirit and the outcomes) as u've known.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2009)

I would have been full of confidence if we were playing Chelsea next week,but the internationals have fvcked us over countless times in the past.
Then there is the small matter of Song on 4 yellow cards facing a physical side like Sunderland before the Chelsea game.There is a big chance of him getting suspended for the Derby.CFC will drive a bus through a midfield with no DM(or worse,Diaby as DM)


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 10, 2009)

try playing fc manager. its tougher nd more competitive so this way u can really test yourself


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 10, 2009)

^ fcmanager of espnstar? lol,its lifted with all due respect of the word,from premierleague.com,the official site of BPL


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 10, 2009)

yea but still. premier leagues too easy.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 10, 2009)

What an innovative headline.

Fry confirms Fergie exit

As if one would be interested in this Fergie


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2009)

Retarded move though,he did well with that team getting them 2 successive promotions.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 10, 2009)

not here in india,but there must be many in england concerned about petersborough im sure,especially the locals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2009)

Hannover96 and Germany keeper Robert Enke dies.
*www.goal.com/en/news/1863/world-cu...5/germany-goalkeeper-robert-enke-dies-aged-32

Absolutely shocking,we were even rumored to be interested in him in January.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Alcocorn the village team which beat Real 4-0 have progressed to the next round of Copa del Rey with a 1-0 loss(4-1) in Madrid.The home crowd was calling for Pellegrini to be sacked.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 11, 2009)

Suicide :O 

As for Madrid fans, they are bunch of moronic plastics IMHO.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> As for Madrid fans, they are bunch of moronic plastics IMHO.



well said.and they were gonna beat alcorcon 5-0,with the 80000+ people rooting for those fools.

"a lame effort from football's supposed superstars and Real Madrid are out of the Copa del Rey at the first hurdle." 

as for Enke,RIP. was saddened to learn this "Television channel ARD reports that the site of Enke's death was a mere 200 metres from the grave of his daughter."


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

R.I.P. Enke...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 11, 2009)

*www.goal.com/en/news/1132/frenchme...ll-liverpool-forward-david-ngog-is-a-disgrace

What a bloody twat. :/ And that is coming from someone who as a referee has flashed 3 yellow cards in a game. 
That lad dived, yes but give him a break for fvck sake. The lad's developing as such a brilliant player and the media is bullsh1tt1ng about him. If Rooney, Ronaldo, and Drogba dived, there was no such furore, so why such furore over N'gog. Bloody hypocrites and Liverpool haters.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 11, 2009)

There was even more furore when eduardo dived.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2009)

But since N'gog plays for Liverpool captained by Gerrard who makes them 100x more English than Arsenal,he will get off relatively easily.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2009)

imo nogog was repentant after that dive.i saw his face after his face-off with carsley and he looked more foolish than ever.the fact that the scousers are using this excuse to avoid shame of dropping points (again) is clearly evident.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 11, 2009)

punkkummander said:


> NO way will west ham go down.Nooooo way.


Not saying they should, but it seems so!
Hull, Bolton, Birmingham could also be the one. Hull is the obvious choice! They have major problems. Plus Phil Brown's job is on the line. He just saved himself with a win against Stoke. Bought some time! Anyone can get sucked in. Blackburn may just save it in the end. But i somehow don't line Big SAM's tactics. Too defensive for me!


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2009)

bolton,birmingham? still too early i guess,but bolton aint goin definitely.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 11, 2009)

It is too early. Bolton will not go down, coz they have a little more about them to survive!


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2009)

Jussi  he deserves a better club for his quality really.but tamir cohen,kevin davies,elmander and gardner are some of the quality players they have.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Hannover96 and Germany keeper Robert Enke dies.
> *www.goal.com/en/news/1863/world-cu...5/germany-goalkeeper-robert-enke-dies-aged-32
> 
> Absolutely shocking,we were even rumored to be interested in him in January.



WTF!! 

May his soul rest in peace...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2009)

Xavi is talking about Cesc's Barca dna YET AGAIN.
Either
1.Xavi is retarded,saying the same exact sh1t every 15 days.
2.Its another one of the monthly Fabregas-to-Barca stories rehashed by The Sun.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

I vote for option one


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2009)

the fletcher-wenger war is better than that retard toad-eyed xavi's frequent dna test results.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Of course Fletcher one is better (he makes innovative retarded statements every other week). One week he behaves like Mr. tough guy and the next he squeals about his lame tackling.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2009)

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/5421/1110russiatrensa56.jpg


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 11, 2009)

well, again to reiterate myself, west ham aint goin down. atleast as long as zola's marshalling them. portsmouth, hull and wolves are certainly out


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 12, 2009)

Krow said:


> Of course Fletcher one is better (he makes innovative retarded statements every other week). One week he behaves like Mr. tough guy and the next he squeals about his lame tackling.



even you know krow that fletch got the ball when cashley was 'fouled'.even so,the match is over,so lets criticise Xavi shall we? u toad-eyed retard xavi! 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *img211.imageshack.us/img211/5421/1110russiatrensa56.jpg



lolmao at his cap or whatever that is


----------



## iinfi (Nov 12, 2009)

running machine is injured 

this is gona hit us badly .... tireless performer...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 12, 2009)

^^
so whose gonna play in his place... ferriera?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 12, 2009)

doesnt matter,chelsea's squad strength wil be tested once those africans are back for the african nations cup and ashley cole has to retire coz of that broken leg.can see chelsea losing loads of points then.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmm . .maybe the transfer ban was lifted just in time . .

Bit I think our squad can handle it, Essien can play deep, and Zhirkhov is good cover for Ashley Cole. Still, loosing Bosingwa for 3 whole months is a big problem


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 12, 2009)

Chelsea squad will really be tested once the African cup of nations start. They really have a strong African influence. Drogba, Essien, Kalou. Is Diarra still in Chelsea?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ hes at madrid ... he was at chelsea a long time back


----------



## Rahim (Nov 12, 2009)

What is this talk about Chelsea being tested bcoz of ACN? Kindly look at the fixtures and then comment.

As for Barcelona and Fabregas, the members should stop posting that here and again comment foolishly. Hope folks listen to my plea.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 13, 2009)

*www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/41792940.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 13, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> What is this talk about Chelsea being tested bcoz of ACN? Kindly look at the fixtures and then comment.
> 
> As for Barcelona and Fabregas, the members should stop posting that here and again comment foolishly. Hope folks listen to my plea.



imo chelsea dropped points against wigan and aston villa,wigan being a relatively weaker club.so i dont c why they 'cannot drop' points,once their usual scorers are gone.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2009)

Lampard injured on the flight to Doha for a friendly,Chelsea demand compensation 
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2727790/Lamps-injury-is-plane-crazy.html

I hope he is out against us.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2009)

Damn it . .NOOOOOOOO

Not Lampard. He is a player the squad just canNOT replace on the field. Hope his thigh strain is alright in a week.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 13, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lampard injured on the flight to Doha for a friendly,Chelsea demand compensation
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2727790/Lamps-injury-is-plane-crazy.html
> 
> I hope he is out against us.



the chap did nothing except dive and then catch a leg that wasnt even caught,when he played against us.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2009)

^
F.uck you. Lampard is not a diver. Call Drogba or even Ballack a diver. I'd agree. Not Lamps.

BTW, I saw the Valencia's foul on him. That was a clear-cut foul. I saw the match replay during my routine channel surf, and that was clearly a foul. 

Ngog dived. Stevie dived. Rooney dived against Arsenal. Not Lampard.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 13, 2009)

Drogba, major diver! Sometimes his dives seem too theatrical! The commentators said, most of his team mates stayed away from him when he fell down for a genuine knock against man utd. They thought its just a routine dive he would be up in no time! Sometimes a bad reputation comes back to haunt a player!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2009)

*www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~1874768,00.html

Lamps out for 3 weeks


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 13, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^
> F.uck you. Lampard is not a diver. Call Drogba or even Ballack a diver. I'd agree. Not Lamps.
> 
> BTW, I saw the Valencia's foul on him. That was a clear-cut foul. I saw the match replay during my routine channel surf, and that was clearly a foul.
> ...



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik4j8S09TD0 

if rooney penalty against arsenal was a dive,what is this?and on sunday,if u saw it correctly,and if valencia did foul him,he caught the leg that never came in contact.

not to say that lampard is an occasional diver,but in this case he surely acted.

here's another one: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypR87D6kDyg this one's a minor one 

neways,lookin forward to the england friendly and hope they win.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 13, 2009)

*www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/sport/f...e-englands-captain-says-capello-14562921.html

this is great.but i hope terry plays tmrw.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2009)

Damn . .Terry maybe injured too. Fuc.k these international friendlies


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 13, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Damn . .Terry maybe injured too. Fuc.k these international friendlies



why was this match needed in the first place?? 

imo terry should be fit for tmrw.id like to c the eng captain's armband on him rather than rooney.and i mean it. if not terry,then surely rooney's the one.the f.a.g. barry doesnt deserve it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

IMO international break sucks. Who cares about these other countries. Would watch it religiously if India played, but..... 

For football's sake though, they are necessary.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 13, 2009)

since i follow epl closely,following england comes naturally.but yeah,india in the major football scene wouldve been great.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2009)

Krow said:


> Who cares about these other countries. Would watch it religiously if India played, but.....
> .


Couldn't have cared less even then.Maybe if some gunners played for India...


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Couldn't have cared less even then.Maybe if some gunners played for India...


Lol... If we were on the International circuit, then our youngsters would definitely be in Arsenal. Do you remember that fake report showing some non existent Indian player selected for Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2728367/Carlo-Cudicini-set-for-operation.html
Bottomham keeper Cudicini set for pelvic operation after his bike accident.
I wish him a speedy recovery,but really, all he had done with that pelvis was to sit on the bench and get fat paychecks.What a waste of talent!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ Krow-Not so sure about that,if you are good enough you can make it at Arsenal.Our scouts are in every part of the world,even if a nation is not on the international circuit.
Anyways,I care about the shirt,not the passport


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2728367/Carlo-Cudicini-set-for-operation.html
> Bottomham keeper Cudicini set for pelvic operation after his bike accident.
> I wish him a speedy recovery,but really, all he had done with that pelvis was to sit on the bench and get fat paychecks.What a waste of talent!
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


Yeah same here. Though I would support Indian team always, Arsenal is Arsenal. Will always hold a special place. Can't imagine us without Wenger, really.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 13, 2009)

hey *arse* gunner. u really hate every other team other than the "arses" or wat. and wh th hostility towards spurs? london rivary? seems too feeble a reason


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey, I have same post count as you *A_G*!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Damn it . .NOOOOOOOO
> 
> Not Lampard. He is a player the squad just canNOT replace on the field. Hope his thigh strain is alright in a week.


Lampard hasn't been that good this season but he can always pop up with a deflected goal.
Our biggest threat will be no doubt-THE Ubercvnt.
If Vermaelen manages to stop him,he will become an Arsenal legend.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

punkkummander said:


> hey *arse* gunner. u really hate every other team other than the "arses" or wat. and wh th hostility towards spurs? london rivary? seems too feeble a reason


You expect Arsenal fans to love Spurs... 

You are in for some nice replies here man. Just wait and watch.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 13, 2009)

and u've got such a yummm! pic of eboue at th start of the thread. love it!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Kow

which club do ya support
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Kow

which club do ya support


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2009)

Krow said:


> Can't imagine us without Wenger, really.


Wenger is special but maybe it'll get better,maybe we'll see Henry and Bergkamp at the helm once again in the future.Wenger tipped Henry for a coaching position and Dennis is already getting his coaching badges at Ajax.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


punkkummander said:


> hey *arse* gunner. u really hate every other team other than the "arses" or wat. and wh th hostility towards spurs? london rivary? seems too feeble a reason


Heh,they are more of a laughing stock.Not fit to wipe our "arse"


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 13, 2009)

@kow

and by saying "wait and watch" u're actualy spurring everyne on! thanx a ton bro!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@arse

bollocks bro. remember. the spurs had a better home recrd last season. in fact they had the best home recrd in th entire league last season bettering even th top 4
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@arse

bollocks bro. remember. the spurs had a better home recrd last season. in fact they had the best home recrd in th entire league last season bettering even th top 4


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 13, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lampard injured on the flight to Doha for a friendly,Chelsea demand compensation
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2727790/Lamps-injury-is-plane-crazy.html



Arsenal did the same thing when Walcott got his shoulder dislocated on international duty, IIRC.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2009)

@A_G
True, Lampard is not the same as last year. But he contributes immensely to the team. Be it assists, passes or even being the guy constructing the goal from defence (like against Liverpool at the Bridge). If he doesn't score, he always contributes. Period. 

With him out, there is absolutely NO player in the squad who can match the same performance game after game. 

Also, being one of my favourite players (in a list of many) I'm upset over these International "Friendlies" all the more. 

@RVP
Welcome to teh futbol channel.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2009)

punkkummander said:


> bollocks bro. remember. the spurs had a better home recrd last season. in fact they had the best home recrd in th entire league last season bettering even th top 4


Can't beat Arsenal for over a decade in the league,enough said.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
This point is not even debatable 
Spurs who?Thats right,sh1t neighbors of Arsenal.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 13, 2009)

lol put shite in the dustbin xD

BTW, Pavlyuchenko might move out of Spurs in the summer if tabloids are to be believed..


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2009)

punkkummander said:


> bollocks bro. remember. the spurs had a better home recrd last season. in fact they had the best home recrd in th entire league last season bettering even th top 4


Do you even remember how many games did they lose in the beginning weeks of the previous season?

sigh, searching/finding Ronaldo's videos has become very difficult in YouTube. :/


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 14, 2009)

wat i meant wuz they conceeded th least goals at home last season. so they're much better than how u guys are potraying them


----------



## Krow (Nov 14, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Can't beat Arsenal for over a decade in the league,enough said.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


Even in PES, they are called North _East_ London. Lol, can't even be the North London team. Spurs who? Do you remember noob teams who get thrashed in the pre-season? The only reason Spurs are known for is the regular thrashing at the hands of Arsenal (not to mention others). Noobs could not even qualify for the CL when we had our worst season in the EPL and best in CL (2006, when it was goodbye Highbury).


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 14, 2009)

th fact that they lost most f their games at the start and yet ended up conceeding the least goals makes it even more awesome


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2729767/Blues-hit-by-crock-crisis.html
Dogba out for 3 weeks with a broken rib.Won't be surprised if the injury 'miraculously' heal before our game.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2009)

^heh,would be no surprises there.the diving and acting coach,along with the medic at chelsea fc needs to be upgraded imo 

on a more serious note,utd planning a bid for c.cole.not sure if he's worth 20 mill pnds.

and nani,im not sure if he's following stam's footsteps outta united.the sonovagun didnt impress when given chances,and now he's lashing at the boss.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
btw Park Ji Sung is fit


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 14, 2009)

i thought utd were bidding for david villa?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2009)

yea,there were rumours abt the spanish duo of villa and silva.not sure if thats gonna happen though,theyre too spanish to come to england. also wouldnt mind a dynamic winger like schweinsteiger,but utd really need a clinical finisher like villa.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 14, 2009)

i'd like to instead see obertan flourishing and taking up after giggs. did see glimpses of brilliance last 2 matches, so there is hope


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2009)

^glimpses of talent,no doubt.but did u see his finishing? just one word for that,crap. he is just like nani,just lacks the final touch,though he's a great passer of the ball.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 14, 2009)

dude, cut some slack for th kid man! he aint no prodigy like messi or ronnie. give him time to mature


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2009)

^ aint criticising,but u gotta have a degree of finishing when ur playin at this level.sure he's gonna improve,but did usee his misses against blackburn?thats simply unacceptable when ur an attacking winger.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 14, 2009)

i guess so. but then again, we aint exactly in a crisis for tat position, so yea he has time to finish honing his finishing


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2009)

we R in a dire need of an attacking/creative winger/midfielder.thats what the arguments on "united in a crisis" are about. nani aint living up to the hopes,giggs getting older and tosic and obertan still inexperienced. the return of ji sung is a huge bonus really. also hargreaves. scholes and carrick need to step up too.

also imo owen needs a few more starts.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 14, 2009)

damn! u think fergie'll splurge this jan cuz to be frank th team sucks d***


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2009)

no one will dispute that united need a major signing come jan,if they r to retain the title.this sunday we just saw that.defence was brilliant,pooped on the so called 'brilliant' chelsea attack,but just couldnt score.thats where united were beaten.


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 14, 2009)

exactly the reason we couldn score. we dont have a goal scoring machine. really miss ronnie. need someone like fabregas. playmaker/goal scorer


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2009)

punkkummander said:


> cuz to be frank th team sucks d***


3rd in the league,level on points with the 2nd,still going strong in all competitions,and you say that.
Sums it all up really.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2009)

^ spot on  if the team's in such a good spot when it sucks,imagine what will happen when it returns to its top form.

and utd dont need a goal scoring machine to create goals outta nothing. clinical finishing is all utd need. the chances which should ideally be converted,must be converted most of the times.period.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 14, 2009)

punkkummander said:


> i guess so. but then again, we aint exactly in a crisis for tat position, so yea he has time to finish honing his finishing



oh we are....
except giggs(whose slowed down quite a bit)... theres no one for the wings
obertan & tosic aren't mature enough
nani aint getting his decision making right
& valencia is damn predictable

TBH .. park is a good player but he ain't  a starter
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


XTerminator_09 said:


> ^ spot on  if the team's in such a good spot when it sucks,imagine what will happen when it returns to its top form..




oh ya.. u got that right


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 14, 2009)

NOOOOOO

This is just getting worse.

Evan's karate-chop along with internationals has now left Drogba out for 3 weeks. 

So the injured list:
Bosingwa
Lampard
Drogba
Zhirkhov
Ferrara
Matic

This is looking just like last year, except with Lamps injured, I'm far more skeptical now than ever. It's time for Ancelotti to act fast.

I'm wondering who can play in Lampard's position. Matic is almost fit. While Ballack and Deco are not capable. Mikel, is well, I dont know. 

That leaves Joe Cole and Essein.

I'd say Joe Cole, as Essien is too valuable an asset as a DM. Joe Cole can sit back and defend, or orchestrate an attack with pin-point passes, or even finsh off an attack if possible.

Anyway, lets see. 

Fuc.k these internationals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations to New Zealand who made it to the WC by beating Bahrain.Must be a great day for the nation. 
The pick of the games today is Ireland vs. France.Although it would be nice to see the underdogs score a win over a sh1tty France,I'll support France cause of Arsenal representation(and Robbie Keane playing for Ireland)
Will also keep an eye on Arshavin's Russia.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 14, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> NOOOOOO
> 
> This is just getting worse.
> 
> ...



at least some good news  after getting pwned so badly today


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2009)

talk about the squad strength being tested. i thought we'd have to wait till the ANC. hope arsenal beat the **** outta chelsea.that'll even things up.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Congratulations to New Zealand who made it to the WC by beating Bahrain.Must be a great day for the nation.
> The pick of the games today is Ireland vs. France.Although it would be nice to see the underdogs score a win over a sh1tty France,I'll support France cause of Arsenal representation(and Robbie Keane playing for Ireland)
> Will also keep an eye on Arshavin's Russia.



yea a great day for NZ,but come WC,they'll be only a fodder for the stronger teams,to improve the gd.

me divided on who to support.o'shea,gibson teaming up against evra.
evans against vidic and tosic 

great to c park captain s.korea.



> TBH .. park is a good player but he ain't a starter



no dude,he was being a sub coz of ronaldo.it's a huge bonus really to have his experience and speed back in the squad.especially when he can play on both flanks.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 14, 2009)

Dont count on pwnage nubs, Drogs should be back for the Arsenal game


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 14, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> no dude,he was being a sub coz of ronaldo.it's a huge bonus really to have his experience and speed back in the squad.especially when he can play on both flanks.



hes good at crossing , has good speed over a short distance but i believe he lacks the cutting edge but hes anyday better than nani


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2009)

anytime dude.plus he's the workman kinda player like fletcher.tireless worker


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 14, 2009)

Are any of the qualifying matches being shown on any channel? TV5, Zee etc?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2009)

^^No.
Russia 2 - 1 Slovenia.Its up in the air,this tie.I think the away goal rule applies.
Ed banging them in for a Croatia in a friendly.Captain Rooney's England getting owned by Brazil.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 15, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2729767/Blues-hit-by-crock-crisis.html
> Dogba out for 3 weeks with a broken rib.Won't be surprised if the injury 'miraculously' heal before our game.



I fecking hope it does, just to put the arses back in their place. Senderos for breakfast and Silvestre for lunch!  



XTerminator_09 said:


> ^heh,would be no surprises there.the diving and acting coach,along with the medic at chelsea fc needs to be upgraded imo




If you'd have put your point across in a more understandable manner, I'd have given a befitting reply. But sadly...  
Never heard of a coach being upgraded. I must be really out of touch with the latest happenings...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

^^Gallas and Vermaelen have been the best CB pairing in Europe thus far into the season.Nearly flawless in every game.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Kl@w-24 said:


> just to put the arses back in their place


Haha,if any team needs to be put back in their place i.e. pre 2005,its CFC.


Ramsey delivers a MOTM performance for Wales vs. Scotland,scoring 1 and creating 2.
Diaby hogging this kid's spot


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2009)

^^
But you do have Diaby and Almunia


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 15, 2009)

RVP taken out in a stretcher vs Italy. :O


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

HOLY SH!TE.RVP IS OUR BEST PLAYER ATM.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
****ING FRIENDLIES
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
**** OFF


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2009)

WTF happened to RVP? I think/hope the arse fans were gloating too soon today. But still, what happened to RVP?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

This
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=haoGpaWMaww
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I am just praying this doesn't put him out for months(and I have a feeling that it won't)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I think Chiellini hits his standing leg at 0:59 mark,hard to tell from the video.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 15, 2009)

Bloody hell. Now even sagna is out. Whats happening? :O


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

Atleast we have some kind of backup for them.Hold on Gallas 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Sagna still on,hope he is all right.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 15, 2009)

RVP out for 2 months.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

Absolutely gutted,RVP was in the form of his life and once again he got seriously injured in a stupid friendly like 2007.
Time for Eduardo to step up and take the CF role by the balls.Unfortunately this opens the way for Eboue and Diaby to get near the forward position.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

Noooooooo.... .DAMN! $H1T!! 

I hate international break.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Bloody hell. Now even sagna is out. Whats happening? :O



looks like arsenal are getin back to there old ways.... u have some backup though this time


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2009)

---- double post----


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 15, 2009)

this is good news.nows the time for united to spring back to life


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2009)

what was the point of england brazil match
only rooney & foster had good games... bridge & lescott were ok
upson was hopeless

the amazing thing is that dani alves is on brazil's bench


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2009)

wth! :/ RVP


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 15, 2009)

Haaaaahahahahahahahaaaaaa!!!!   

Oh, how the tables turn!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

^^Lol we already had 10 players out and still putting a good team out every week.We still have a few good options in the attacking department.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

We should not forget that Eduardo is a born CF,being played on the wings.He can do as good as RVP imo.
Its not as much about our goal scoring ability as it is about RVP,how many times has he started the season on fire only to be cut down by an unfortunate injury.

Just hoping that we get some good news when some scans are done.I don't believe 2-3 months crap as it is too early to tell.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2009)

hehe

I just cant stress the fact that the ArseFans were gloating too soon. Now they have to rely on Diaby


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

^Erm... you forgot a host of other players who play attack at Arsenal. Not sure why everybody is pointing at diaby, he won't play as a forward don't worry.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

Haha,Eduardo,Arshavin,Theo,Vela can all play CF
then you have Rosicky and Nasri covering the wings.Enough for your lot.
Although I would like it if our players fake injuries before internationals like Chelsea and Utd.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And anyways,RVP or not,Diaby ALWAYS finds a way to sneak in the team


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2009)

I know. Eduardo is just as lethal as RVP. But then thinking of Diaby playing makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that we are a free scoring team which scores goals from everywhere unlike Chavski which rely heavily on Lampard, Drogba & Anelka. We just need the players to score the tap-ins we create.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2009)

hmm . .it's true that Arsenal can score through any player. 

That is one major factor against Chelsea, that our midfield is not the same as Mourinho or Guus era. 

Ancelotti has managed to create a midfield that can create chances for the forwards to finish. Lampard is a crucial component of that midfield, so is Drogba. Hope they do become fit.

Then again, Arsenal do have Diaby and Almunia (I just love pointing that out )

How bad is RVP's injury? What about Sagna too?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 15, 2009)

^true. if arsenal can press in midfield too as we did last sunday,given arshavin,eduardo and fabregas' finishing ability,i cant see why chelsea cant lose.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

Sagna is OK,no news on RVP.Tabloid rumors range from 2 months to end of season
I hope its just a week with a sprain.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Edit:Its on Sky Sports that he has torn his ankle ligaments.That is atleast 3 months out,and we have one big game after another in January


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2009)

*www.physioroom.com/news/english_premier_league/epl_injury_table.php
Top of the table for weeks now


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 15, 2009)

thats great info dude.berba coming back so late is baid.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 15, 2009)

> Can somebody please notify Liverpool that, along with their lack of imagination, the correct grammar is 'A field', not 'An field'. Thanks.



Just read this one.  



> The teams that beat Liverpool in the league this season so far.
> 
> F - Fulham
> A - Aston Villa
> ...



And that one too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 15, 2009)

> Rafa Benitez goes into a church and says "forgive me father for i have sinned"
> 
> father says "come forth my child"
> 
> Benitez says "come forth? ill be f*#?ing lucky if we finish 10th!!"





> Sky Sports have announced that the next Champions League fixture involving Liverpool will be moved to the Gay Adult Channe!. Apparently eleven arseholes getting hammered is too explicit for Sky Sports!



Oh boy, Pool_Fan is gonna be mad at me for this!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2009)

fukin' hilarious there mate 

Source? I'd like to read a few more 

Where's LFC fan anyway?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 16, 2009)

^LFC_Fan is spending quality time with his ze_bot, remember?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 16, 2009)

jokes apart,return to pl action this weekend folks


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2009)

old jokes there..


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 16, 2009)

@:kl@w-oh well..i did really laff at dis..ill send u a REALLY good email takin ur team down..justt tell me ur email acc


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 16, 2009)

Fvcking Sun has a bigass headline claiming all kind of doom and gloom for RVP and Arsenal,while the reality is that RVP says its a small tear and he will be back in 4-6 weeks.Confirmed on arsenal.com

Thats really good news,I hope he makes it back when PL resumes after a break on 9th January,strengthening us for the big run.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ouch! Someone got hurt!  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> old jokes there..



Aw come on!! Old is gold.  



a_rahim said:


> ^LFC_Fan is spending quality time with his ze_bot, remember?



His what? I missed it, was AFK... 



thewisecrab said:


> fukin' hilarious there mate
> 
> Source? I'd like to read a few more
> 
> Where's LFC fan anyway?



VitalChelsea forums.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 16, 2009)

whatever :/ Nice time for all Liverpool haters this eh...

@TheWiseCrab: Busy but not hiding :/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 16, 2009)

^ Oh come on now!! Just having a bit of fun! 

So how are ya? Been a long time!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2009)

I didnt say you were hiding, atleast you are not like the plastick Pool fans in my class 

BTW, where were you? we missed your insight on the injuries list. 

Sadly, both Arsenal and Chelsea are equally damaged by the stupid friendlies


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 16, 2009)

@Kl@w Come to IRC (see my sig) and you'll know what Rahim means 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thewisecrab said:


> Sadly, both Arsenal and Chelsea are equally damaged by the stupid friendlies


That Lampard getting injured was LOL.
We have been hampered by injuries as well with these idiotic friendlies as well. (previous round of internationals I mean)


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> VitalChelsea forums.


URL please. Would be fun to observe the plastic wankfest.


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

ico said:


> plastic wankfest.


 Sure as hell it would be.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 16, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> @Kl@w Come to IRC (see my sig) and you'll know what Rahim means




dude i cant seem to join your IRC .. in opera.. any help?
ur on freenode, europe right...


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> dude i cant seem to join your IRC .. in opera.. any help?
> ur on freenode, europe right...


*webchat.freenode.net

Nick : <yournickhere>
Channel : <#krow>

OR in Opera

irc://irc.freenode.net/krow


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 16, 2009)

^^thanx....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 16, 2009)

ico said:


> URL please. Would be fun to observe the plastic wankfest.



LOL!! 

You'll find people there who actually go and watch the club play and not your usual armchair supporters - people who've been following Chelsea even before the majority here were born.  .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 17, 2009)

I have seen total retards who go to matches,which makes it only worse.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
See RAWK or Bluemoon


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> You'll find people there who actually go and watch the club play and not your usual armchair supporters - people who've been following Chelsea even before the majority here were born.  .


Joke of the month...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello! Back in the forum after a long time. Man Utd is not playing so well this season. We immediately need a center forward to replace Berbatov and a center back to replace Rio in the January transfer window.

But whatever happened to Pool?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

We need a lot of replacements! Something in the midfield. Another forward and two defenders. Fergie lost out on Benzema this year. Valencia is a decent buy, but nothing special. If you check some websites. Man Utd has the highest liquid cash in the bag but they go cheap on buying options. We need replacements for Giggs, Scholes, Ferdinand. Some backups for injuries. Just look at Barca's bench. The 5 people on the bench are as scary as the the 11 playing on the field. I would be a Fergie's crtic here even though he has done a lot for the club!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 17, 2009)

^^^Totally agree.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

^^ It would be a few years since we dominate again! I think. Need a new manager! No Mourinho please! Fergie could have left 2008. After the champions league win! Would have been a perfect swan song for a long career.


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

Fergie's boys are talking about cheap signings.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 17, 2009)

i dont know what to say.



> We immediately need a center forward to replace Berbatov and a center back to replace Rio in the January transfer window.



seriously,i dont know what to say.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well Ronaldo was just $12 million when we bought it! That was cheap wasn't it?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


XTerminator_09 said:


> i dont know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> seriously,i dont know what to say.



Rio has completely lost it! He only plays second fiddle to Vidic. Evans is good, lets see what he turns out to be in the future.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 17, 2009)

dude he's just outta form,give him time.he's still one of the best defenders in england.as for berba,wtf,he is playin well and creating occasional goals outta nothin.placing him on the transfer list is out of question,since its our midfield which needs to step up and create chances for our forwards.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 17, 2009)

Good to see my concerns are seconded by other United fans here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 17, 2009)

ManU should look to buy some creativity first.
and a Keeper


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 17, 2009)

So RVP is heading off to eastern Europe to get some placenta fluid applied on his injury.
Dailymail has this piece on this treatment.


> Lazovic, a Serbian who plays for PSV, was sent to Belgrade last month with a hamstring injury which was supposed to have kept him out for five weeks.
> 
> Having seen Kovacevic and had placenta fluid rubbed into the affected area, he made a shock comeback in only one week.
> 
> Ajax striker Marko was told he would be out for a month with a thigh problem. He visited Kovacevic and was back in action eight days later.


*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...a-placenta-rubbed-crocked-ankle.html?ITO=1490
 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news...-royal-Baroness-Caroline-Luel-Brockdorff.html
Heh,Nice one Nicky B.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 17, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> ^^ It would be a few years since we dominate again! I think. Need a new manager! No Mourinho please! Fergie could have left 2008. After the champions league win! Would have been a perfect swan song for a long career.


 Seriously, this made me laugh.  Big time 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> You'll find people there who actually go and watch the club play and not your usual armchair supporters - people who've been following Chelsea even before the majority here were born.  .


 There were Chelsea fans before Roman's takeover? And that too decades before that?  My God!  I'm shocked. 

  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ssk_the_gr8 said:


> dude i cant seem to join your IRC .. in opera.. any help?
> ur on freenode, europe right...



You are always welcome. BTW I recommened Xchat or Quassel or Chatzilla as IRC clients if you really want to use IRC even a little bit.

Server: irc.freenode.net
Channel: #krow


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Seriously, this made me laugh.  Big time


And your reason is?

Ferdinand has lost it! He is not out of form! Even if he is out of form, his performances over the past two years have been satisfactory at best. If you watch Football review shows on ESPN you would know the problems.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 17, 2009)

^dude kindly look at what position we are in the table. 3rd. u remember what position we were in last season as of 30/11/08? 3rd. and we did not go top until mid jan-feb imo.

id rather be concerned about improving our midfield options rather than worrying about rio.our defence last sunday affirms my point.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> ManU should look to buy some creativity first.
> and a Keeper



with vds goin possibly after this season,foster/kusczack need to be given a few more shots to be tested at.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 17, 2009)

WTF!!VDS leaving? 

btw, we need a new keeper too.Almunia may prove to be a turning point in crunch ties given the form he is/was in. My RVP be blessed by the womb.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 17, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2732963/Its-tight-at-the-top.html



> Fears are also growing that Alex Ferguson will not have money to spend in the New Year as the club's £690million debt begins to bite.
> 
> The cost-cutting measures have stretched to United legends being BARRED from seats at Old Trafford after addressing fans in lounges - or even having a HOT MEAL!


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Barcelona superstar Messi wins Onze d'Or*



> _Barcelona striker Lionel Messi has won the 2009 Onze d’Or prize, thus joining a star-studded list of great players past and present who have picked up the accolade.
> 
> The Argentine superstar was voted the Onze Mondial European Footballer of the Year, which is a yearly award handed out by French magazine Onze Mondial (World 11).
> 
> ...


*barcaforum.com/images/smilies/messi.gif


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2009)

Even Vidic has been poor this year. :/


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 17, 2009)

@ abyss - ur profile pic needs to be corrected. its 'respect my authoritaah' 

yea,vidic has been poor too,but hopefully will improve as the season progresses


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 17, 2009)

Onze what?
Hope he wins the Ballon D'or over wanker or Kaka or...Giggs



			
				Eboue to arsenal.com said:
			
		

> "I love to watch the movies and I always say that after football I dreamed to be an actor. I say that all the time.
> 
> "I would love to be an actor in Hollywood and why not? I always try to make people happy."



-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
GIBBS limped off while playing a stupid England u-21 game.The inevitable has happened,Silvest at LB


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 17, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> @ abyss - ur profile pic needs to be corrected. its 'respect my authoritaah'



i know...i copied it from somewhere else ...and i dont know anything about photoshop or gimp 

but i 'll change it soon though


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2009)

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8365400.stm


> Arsenal full-back Kieran Gibbs has been sent for a precautionary X-ray after injuring his ankle during England Under-21s' draw against Lithuania.
> 
> The 20-year-old hurt his right ankle in a tackle and was forced off after 21 minutes of the friendly in Vilnius.
> 
> ...


Fvck off.And there is another round of internationals tomorrow.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^it keeps gettin better


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 18, 2009)

i'll kill those  mfers if rooney or any other united player is injured


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well its hard to pin point one real problem in the team. Overall performances have been lackluster. We have defeated only the teams that we are supposed to beat year in year out. Against the big three only 3 points. Although the Arsenal's match was a lucky one, with the Diaby own goal! Need a lot of changes. The debts are another thing that is really biting. Glazers trying to sell and all those problems!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 18, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> i dont know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> seriously,i dont know what to say.


 
What do you need to say? And regarding what?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2009)

Arsenal's crock 11



> Fabianski
> 
> Gibbs Djourou Clichy
> 
> ...


*eastlower.co.uk/?p=1023


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2009)

No more injuries+Portugeezers failing to reach the WC will make my day.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Just noticed this
Germany vs. Ivory Coast
Looks tasty


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2009)

Eduardo signs a long term deal with Arsenal 
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/eduardo-signs-new-long-term-contract
Wish him luck,the biggest stage of his Arsenal career is here.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Eduardo said


> I am very pleased to have signed a new long contract with the Club. I'm very happy and I hope to stay at Arsenal for as long as I can. This period is good for me now. I feel strong in my body and I feel ready to play 90 minutes every three days if it's needed.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2009)

Drogba and Ballack are not playing IMO

Nice to see Ede sign a new deal. The Arse squad need him to step up now 

What happenned to Rosicky? If he isn't injured, why doesnt Arsene figure him in the line-up?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2009)

Cause he just came back from another injuryIts good that he and Nasri haven't been picked for internationals,hopefully they'll be fully fit by now.

Some good news regarding Gibbs.


> After being assessed by the Arsenal medical staff, the Club can confirm that Kieran Gibbs has sustained severe bruising to the bones and soft tissue of his right foot. Thankfully the foot is not fractured and his enforced absence will be short term.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2009)

Same for Ballack and Drogba. They can play, but would be better if they skip this weekend. But still unclear on Lampard. 

What is Arsenal's next game? Sunderland? I think they can hold out. 

Against the Wolves, I dont mind if Ancelotti fields a mix of reserves and first team players, resting Drogba, Lampard, Ballack and Terry. Maybe Alex and JC might have a start and we might have a better look at Sturridge. Or Maybe Kalou will feature along-side Anelka. It's anybody's guess.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 19, 2009)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Well its hard to pin point one real problem in the team. Overall performances have been lackluster. We have defeated only the teams that we are supposed to beat year in year out. Against the big three only 3 points. Although the Arsenal's match was a lucky one, with the Diaby own goal! Need a lot of changes. The debts are another thing that is really biting. Glazers trying to sell and all those problems!


agree with team performance...
but abt the glazers & transfer money we'll have to wait & watch...but i am skeptical


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2009)

Greece and Algeria defeat Ukraine and Egypt respectively to make it to the WC.
Fabregas scored for Spain.

Gallas' fellow CB Escude stretchered off. :sweat:


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 19, 2009)

thierry henry the cheating douchebag handballs his way to the world cup. tough luck for the irish. were miles better than france but still ended you losing the tie due to that ridiculous decision. if that after so many years is how you get to the world cup, then as drogba says its a fuc*ing disgrace. shame.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 19, 2009)

I think Platini and Henry would sleep well now since their team qualified.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 19, 2009)

unlucky for ireland,but still the pathetic display of france wont see them go beyond the round of 16.same applies for argentina.

happy that slovenia are featuring in the WC though 

@a_rahim-agree 200% with ya.what a lame handball by henry.he puts his hand to stop the ball and midway chips it to gallas,who thankfully scores.

"Diego Maradona got away with it in 1986, in much more blatant circumstances. Henry, if he did cheat, did it much more quickly and subtly than the Argentine."
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
also nani assists portugal into wc


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2009)

NOOOOOO

Russia not in World Cup 

Kudos to Slovenia, battled pretty hard and won by away goals. Feel sad for Arshavin and Hiddink 

Atleast Hiddink is available now, if at all Abromovich is not happy with the coach


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 19, 2009)

^lolwut.i doubt abramovich's sanity,then.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 19, 2009)

Henry: once a cheat, always a cheat..( or should i replace cheat with gunner)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Henry: once a cheat, always a cheat..( or should i replace cheat with gunner)


That really pissed me off.Henry is a genius and a gentleman on and off the pitch.Why don't you care about your Granny shagging,referee abusing,dangerous tackling,diving,hypocritical wanker. 
Don't care what you or English tabloids think.Already had enough of their ****.
Henry is a legend.Period.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


look_niks01011968 said:


> thierry henry the cheating douchebag handballs his way to the world cup


**** off.Atleast he admitted it was a handball unlike the man****s who dive all the time and claim they never dive.No player will beg the ref to disallow the goal which takes his team to the WC.
Why not bring goal line tech and get done with sh1t refereeing once and for all.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2009)

*www.oleole.com/blogs/arseblog/posts/on-thierry-henry-handball-and-ireland--eduardo-gibbs-good-news

Arseblogger gets it spot on yet again,and he is IRISH



> Morning, morning.
> 
> Well can I just say:
> 
> ...


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 19, 2009)

> Myles Palmer, who writes an Arsenal site remember, says:
> 
> What a scumbag ! What a pitiful, cheating scumbag ! Thierry Henry, you are the scum of Paris, the scum of world sport, the scum of the earth.
> 
> The scum of the earth? Can people now treat that site and that writer with the absolute disdain he deserves? ****ing leech



such n00bs are associated with arsenal??  F*** yourself Myles Palmer.

Henry cheated.a fact.but he aint associated with arsenal anymore and this one incident shouldnt be used to tarnish his classy image as an otherwise brilliant footballer.Period.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2009)

^^Spot on,and no one takes Pyles seriously.
Also  at media blaming Arsenal for Henry's act.The bias against us is so obvious.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 19, 2009)

^Forget about the media.

 You, not even admitting it that he did any wrong, puzzles me. There is no personal vendetta in that sentence.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2009)

Linesman's/Referee's mistake.  Choots like Scholes have been doing this since ages, so Manchootser fans should STFU.  But I do condemn Henry's act.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> That really pissed me off.Henry is a genius and a gentleman on and off the pitch.Why don't you care about your Granny shagging,referee abusing,dangerous tackling,diving,hypocritical wanker.
> Don't care what you or English tabloids think.Already had enough of their ****.
> Henry is a legend.Period.
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


Ignore the plastics.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 19, 2009)

ico said:


> Linesman's/Referee's mistake.  Choots like Scholes have been doing this since ages, so Manchootser fans should STFU.  But I do condemn Henry's act.



how many times did scholes it ?? once. henry has cheated his way more than once. wasnt schloes criticised for his act. so would be henry.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> That really pissed me off.Henry is a genius and a gentleman on and off the pitch.Why don't you care about your Granny shagging,referee abusing,dangerous tackling,diving,hypocritical wanker.
> Don't care what you or English tabloids think.Already had enough of their ****.
> Henry is a legend.Period.
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



mate you can fu*k off. admitting it doesnt make it less of a crime. did you look at the way he celebrated after getting the goal. if he was so self-righteous, he wouldnt have celebrated like he scored a 40 yard stunner. rooney too apologised once after diving against villareal. wasnt he bashed then. henry has tarnished his image. he has robbed the likes of dunne and duff a chance that may never come back to them.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
"I will be honest, it was a handball. But I'm not the ref," ... "I played it. The ref allowed it. That's a question you should ask him" - Thierry Henry

these are his quotes. not a bit of remorse in it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and he hasnt done it for the first time

In the 2006 WC, he dived to win the free kick for France against Spain though Puyol was not at fault and the resultant free kick got them the goal !

2 matches later, he dived and won a penalty for France against Portugal !

so he is no saint.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 19, 2009)

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...-raged-Arsenal-goal-disallowed--handball.html

hypocrite !!


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 19, 2009)

even as a united fan,i support henry and arsenal_gunners in this case (except the lame united example he used).henry cheated,its true and i condemn that.but he did this for his country and hell yeah,why not upgrade to better technology and employ linesmen at each end when u got the bucks instead of platini and beckenbauer using it to pimp hos for themselves?

enough of complaints and wrong decisions (which cost us a win..or a draw ) lets move on and focus on this weekends action.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ico said:


> Linesman's/Referee's mistake.  Choots like Scholes have been doing this since ages, so Manchootser fans should STFU.  But I do condemn Henry's act.



dude where did arsenals and uniteds come in this picture?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 19, 2009)

ico said:


> Linesman's/Referee's mistake.  Choots like Scholes have been doing this since ages, so Manchootser fans should STFU.  *But I do condemn Henry's act.*



I thought you were a sane lot of fans. What are other fans doing here? They are criticizing an act of a player, nothing else. You shouldn't bring prejudice here by referring to a particular group of fans.


*I don't see any difference in your last sentence and what other fans are saying.*


I think you  had a bad day at school. Honestly we both had a cordial few days and I am really holding myself of not answer you in an abusive manner.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 19, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> even as a united fan,i support henry and arsenal_gunners in this case (except the lame united example he used).henry cheated,its true and i condemn that.but he did this for his country and hell yeah,why not upgrade to better technology and employ linesmen at each end when u got the bucks instead of platini and beckenbauer using it to pimp hos for themselves?
> 
> enough of complaints and wrong decisions (which cost us a win..or a draw ) lets move on and focus on this weekends action.
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



its not about who all have done it. whoever has done it has been criticised in the past. he should be too. the way he celebrated after scoring the goal is so creepy.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 19, 2009)

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...nited-England-ace-miss-15-matches-return.html

****.ferdi out till the new years eve.


@niks - i havent seen the celebration.but is it his fault that the game wasnt stopped? its is obvious that what he has done is wrong.

also this : *www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...e-replay-Thierry-Henrys-handball-scandal.html

is lol


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 19, 2009)

but isnt it unethical to be celebrating like that and then in the end going up to dunne and apologising for the handball. i mean dunne should have kicked him in the nuts.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 19, 2009)

unethical?nah man,dont think so.ronaldo gave us innumerable penalties even for slightest(or no) challenges,did we feel unethical then?of course it is wrong,of course it shouldnt have happened.but it has,and the fifa is responsible for not doin anything about this,given it is happening repeatedly.

and also what could henry have done?he admitted he handballed and apologised to dunne.what else can he do?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2009)

Boofvckinhoo.Name one player which will get a goal for his country disallowed on such a big stage.I can not even condemn Henry's act because it was instinctive,not pre-determined.See the replay if you don't believe.

Get a perspective.



> rooney too apologised once after diving against villareal. wasnt he bashed then


No.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 19, 2009)

henry has never been a saint on the pitch.  off the field a fabulous actor. he did it well after the match, while sitting with dunne.
one of the best players in the world, still, a disgrace to the game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2009)

About the celebration,I can't look inside Henry's head but I believe it was in the heat of the moment as it was INSTINCTIVE and not pre determined.I have read that Henry stood with his head dropped after some time.

LOL at Look_niks digging up daily mail articles against Henry,its like throwing sh1t up at the sun.DAILYMAIL FFS  They are just bitter cvnts.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 19, 2009)

> Henry's act because it was instinctive,not pre-determined



that seals it,spot on a_g.end of the argument really.even though deep down i hate this guy for his time at arsenal,in this circumstance he is not to blame,fifa are.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2009)

@ infii,Oh and he killed all the puppies of the world too,lets throw black paint at his mural at the grove.



By the way,lets not forget the biggest incident of yesterday's games.
EBOUE scored vs. Germany.IVORY COST FOR THE WC.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 19, 2009)

> DAILYMAIL FFS  They are just bitter cvnts



yea..they had this crapload of insulting all divers and cheaters on their site.thats uncalled for.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2009)

^^Eh,was that sarcasm?I mean the load of utter anti-Arsenal and foreigner sh1te they publish every week.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2009)

The real issue here is the refereeing and not Henry.These kinds of things have happened since the start of the game and will go on forever unless video technology is introduced.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 19, 2009)

@arsenal_gunners - *www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...-raged-Arsenal-goal-disallowed--handball.html

check the have your say column on the right


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2009)

^^Yeah,Graham Poll naming and shaming them 
There would probably be a lot of knee-jerking going on over Henry,Eduardo or N'Gog.You wouldn't find that column there when Rooney\Gerrard dive in WC or in CL against an Eastern European team.

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Even Liam Brady(Arsenal legend and Irish assistant manager) and Trappatoni aren't blaming Henry.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2009)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/11/19/article-1229085-0744F45F000005DC-943_306x423.jpg
In placenta we trust 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Glenn Johnson and Fabio Aurelio are also in Belgrade to get some placenta.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2736684/Mule-never-walk-alone.html


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

When is the next PL round? Arsenal match?


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 20, 2009)

the fact that you think that he has done nothing wrong says a lot. comparing to others doesnt help. heat of the moment ?? not predetermined ?? what are the dives then ?? do you think the players pre determine them ?? a big hypocrite you are sir.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 20, 2009)

Having seen the replay and being an Arsenal fan myself I think the handball was pretty much pre-determined given that he used his hand to keep it in play, settle it on his right foot and make the cross. Well,seriously, i respect him greatly as a player, but his actions dont do justice to one of the best players of the millennium. I request people to not support this act and look upon this incident as a matter of shame to competitive football than just a lieu to fight it out. Its like how you dont respect swindlers and con-men for what they do, dont defend this act.henry shall remain a great player irrespective of what happens. The matter will die down eventually.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn . .Not you too Henry?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 20, 2009)

*www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00141/henry_141624g.jpg


this made me furious though
*www.thesun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/sport/columnists/kennyclark/2738453/Kick-Henry-out-of-the-World-Cup.html



> But the problem I still have is I don't quite know how FIFA would go about it. I'm not sure how they would incorporate it into the game.
> 
> Would there be time-outs so a video ref could look at decisions on a monitor? Would teams be allowed a certain amount of challenges, like tennis players are?



why not use the technology only under such controversial circumstances like handballs,diving and penalties?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2009)

If at all there was video replay, I dont think you can implement it successfully. Football is not cricket or Tennis, where there is a break in play, such as between 2 serves or overs. 

Maybe this can be squeezed in when the ball is out of play, like before a goal kick or subs, but even so, I doubt whether it can be successfully implemented. 

Not to mention we all like slating the ref for bad decisions, bringing in a video replay will take the fun out of it  (stupid point, extremely idiotic, but a point nonetheless  )


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't think FIFA would agree to a video replay. In a way, this is what makes it a game for the romantics! 

But yes Henry should be punished. They can dish our punishments after the match, using video replay. Punishments that matter of course. Something like $50,000 would hardly matter to a player like Henry. That's pocket change for a player like him! Important match bans, fines up to millions would only come into notice! Went over this on Football Focus many times.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 20, 2009)

agree with hell_storm2006 at match bans
& what henry did was not instinctive it was pre determined..he stopped the ball , settled it on his foot & crossed.he cheated.. he has a tarnished his reputation. he is a good footballer but this incident has made Ireland miss the world cup..
Ireland getting so close to the world cup ,unlikely to happen again anytime soon.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, lets not take it infinite levels. Handling a ball is as bad as diving which, if banned for matches on end should be the same with dives.Problem with FIFA is, they lack consistency and are biased.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> I thought you were a sane lot of fans. What are other fans doing here? They are criticizing an act of a player, nothing else. You shouldn't bring prejudice here by referring to a particular group of fans.
> 
> 
> *I don't see any difference in your last sentence and what other fans are saying.*
> ...


I do condemn Henry, it was a pre-determined piece of instinctive cheating. And other things are not intended for you and "Manchester United fans". It's aimed at those particular ManUre fans who are behaving like twats. I have nothing against the constructive criticism by Man Utd fans.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2009)

His celebration sucked. Period.

Henry cheating since ages? If thats the case, then Ronalgay is cheating since the life originated and Rooney is diving since Milleniums.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2009)

Regarding Puyol, Puyol was elbowing Henry in whole of the match and Henry explained in the post match conference. And these are the only TWO incidents which Manchoot fans can quote. Should I get started on Scholes, Ronalgay and Rooney?


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2009)

btw, kudos to you xterminator_09.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 20, 2009)

ico said:


> Regarding Puyol, Puyol was elbowing Henry in whole of the match and Henry explained in the post match conference. And these are the only TWO incidents which Manchoot fans can quote. Should I get started on Scholes, Ronalgay and Rooney?



so he decided to dive against spain in retaliation. and are you sure those were the only times henry cheated / dived ?? 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
and from when did pointing out a different murder a justification for some other murder. i mean does rooney or ronaldo doing it justify henry doing it. you are having a laugh. 

if he is that righteous a player why does he have to go to the press and say that ' it wasnt my fault. it was the referee's. ' and then one day later say that ' i exploited what was exploitable '.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i never justified ronaldo diving / rooney diving. but to say that henry is a legend period to a shameful incident is just going over the top.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 20, 2009)

FIFA receives letter from Ireland requesting the replay of the controversial world cup match qualifying but it has been turned down.

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/sports...lay-down-replay-hopes/articleshow/5248951.cms

What more can we expect from FIFA and Platini?


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 20, 2009)

nothing. they have already said that it is not possible. it should have been the other way round. then we would have seen platini running from pillar to post.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2009)

I have already said what I wanted to,on this issue.Rivals and tabloids can say whatever they want.Nothing can change Henry's image in us gooners' minds,which is all that matters.

The  internationals are behind us and I am looking forward to the return of football.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 20, 2009)

i would give a break to this too. lets focus on the upcoming games. a crater to coming crashing down on both the scums at anfield.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2009)

IMO, atleast in my mind, his image has been stained a bit, but not so much so as to wipe out all the good he has done. Of course, you can't help feel for Ireland 

Aaah, I smell the return of footie as we know it, fcuk these internationals


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2009)

True, time to move forward. Eduardo to be the CF for tomorrow's game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2009)

Tomorrow's game not on TV?WTF?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2009)

Theo included in the squad for Saturday


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2009)

**msn.football365.com/story/0,17033,13852_5707001,00.html* - Henry: Replay Is `Fairest Solution`


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't tell me that ESPN are not showing Arsenal for some stupid beach soccer.
Fvcking Disgwace


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 20, 2009)

^lol....i've seen only one barcelona match on tv,this season and that was barca vs inter(ten sports)...no channel is showing la liga ...and live streams suck on  256 kbps.
i dont know which channel will show "el classico" when it scheduled.. will they show it or not?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 21, 2009)

chect the tv listings dude. btw gonna be a cracker of a weekend this one.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 21, 2009)

espnstar are not showing the match.highlights tomorrow morn.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2009)

Lol its inexplicable,its not even like ManU and CFC have the same kick off time.Why not show Arsenal,the most entertaining side in the league even when the time slot is free?Fvckers.
Atleast there are plenty of streams for 3 PM kick-off,hopefully one will work.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


XTerminator_09 said:


> btw gonna be a cracker of a weekend this one.



No,not with the Arsenal game off-air.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 21, 2009)

@Arsenal_gunners- Well, somehow espn think that Indian people would be more interested in watching some beach football. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Lampard, Cole, Bosingwa, Ballack, Drogba, Terry injured. Wolves. Show them.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2009)

AFAIK, Cole and Terry are fit, but I wouldn't risk them. Maybe Belletti and Ivanovic can cover the wings while Carvalho and Alex are at CB. Or give Zhirkhov a premier league debut in place of Cole. 

In midfield, with no Lampard, I bet Joe Cole and Essein will play deep, with Essien as floating cover for the defence. 

I dunno who will play in the hole behind the strikers though. Matic? Mikel? Malouda? (highly doubt if Malouda will play there, he is a better SM than AM) your guess is as good as mine 

@dreamcatcher
Atleast the cable operator is telecasting ESPN and Star Sports. The cu.nt of an operator is not airing a single sports channel today (NEO Cricket is NOT sports, thank you very much)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 21, 2009)

i am counting on streams. Hopefully our bros across the LOC shall provide some.they are telecasting the match in pakistan but not in india. Guess, taliban has some arsenal fans.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 21, 2009)

^^ LOL .. i guess they do


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2009)

01 Almunia
03 Sagna
05 Vermaelen
10 Gallas
30 Traore
04 Fabregas
07 Rosicky
08 Nasri
16 Ramsey
17 Song Billong
09 Eduardo
Substitutes
24 Mannone, 18 Silvestre, 27 Eboue, 14 Walcott, 15 Denilson, 23 Arshavin, 12 Vela

Thanks ESPN again,for fvcking up a Diabyless match.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Another sexy lineup,we sure have some squad depth this time around.
Cana will be a handful for our midfield,lets see how he does.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Btw. Its well known that Osama has attended games at Highbury in the 90s 
The game is being shown in Malasiya and Hong-Kong too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2009)

Pool and City have both been very poor.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't wait for this season to be over.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Nov 21, 2009)

Espn suckers, showin fvkin beach footie, n pathetic chelski game,.. 
And two more injuries to haunt rafa, .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, i dunno what arsenal are doing. But the midfield isnt functioning.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2009)

I hope International football die a painful death. Totally destroyed our rhythm.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 21, 2009)

^^I dont understand why people whine abt international football, its there , just learn to live with it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2009)

Not when it fvcks up your team with injuries and tired legs.From what I have seen we have really seemed jaded.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Damn,bring on the Chelsea game and the Grove.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Penalty denied.**** off 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Damn,after 2 weeks of boring sh1te,first the ESPN fvck up and now an uninspired performance to go with a loss.
Weekend ruined.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2009)

Personally, a great day for me!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2009)

MUST BEAT CHELSEA to have any hopes of the title.

PS: Time to turn away from the tabloids.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 21, 2009)

Pathetic!! I mean eduardo was simply ghastly. Whats with him? Isnt the same anymore.Wheres the instinct to score? 

November blues for arsenal.yet again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2009)

Manure losing would make me feel a bit better.
But they won't
 again


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2009)

ESPN still showing Beach soccer.Gay cvnts.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


dreamcatcher said:


> Pathetic!! I mean eduardo was simply ghastly. Whats with him? Isnt the same anymore.Wheres the instinct to score?
> 
> November blues for arsenal.yet again.


Beating Liege and CFC will make this month pretty good in fact,by our November standards.Fingers crossed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2009)

Game is being repeated on Star sports,not sure if I want to watch it.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 22, 2009)

Didn't saw any matches but was surprised to see Arsenal slip tbh. Good result for United though.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 22, 2009)

yea,a satisfying result this one for united.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 22, 2009)

OK, a Diaby-less match for the first time in decades and still Wenga loses. Talk about the irony 

Not that I'm complaining, Chelsea 4 - 0 Wolves 

Top of the table with a brace from Essien and J Cole featuring in start and getting a goal, with Maloda flanking the left wing and scoring the first. My line-up prediction was almost correct 

Too bad ManUre won, but Fletcher was brilliant, I'll agree there.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 22, 2009)

^Who was that handsome fella with long hairs in Chelsea team that scored a scorcher?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 22, 2009)

Essein and Malouda scored scorchers


----------



## Rahim (Nov 22, 2009)

^I was talking about Malouda with his new hair-do  When he scored I thought he was some new youth player before i saw his name on his back!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2009)

^ Didja see Kakuta play? I couldn't see the match, but all around they're praising the lad.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 22, 2009)

^Come on irc abhishek


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2009)

^ Sorry, can't come now, preparing a presentation 
And I'll have to get myself an IRC client too.


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Sorry, can't come now, preparing a presentation
> And I'll have to get myself an IRC client too.


No need. *webchat.freenode.net

Nick: <yournick>
Channel: #krow


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 22, 2009)

Another season awaits of cvnts  running with the championship. WTF!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2009)

^ Too bad Pool couldn't do sh*t about it.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 22, 2009)

@klaw
Use ChatZilla on FF or the IRC widget in Opera


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2009)

hmmm :/ I was busy yesterday.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok so I watched some part of the match and we looked like Arsenal of 2006\2008.Lots of possession and passing but no incisive balls forward.I think the lack of power upfront was responsible for that.Both Nasri and Rosicky can't partner Eduardo,that makes our front 3 very weak physically.Arshavin was tired and Walcott was coming back from his long layoff so I understand them being on bench.
I would prefer 
Song-Cesc-Rosicky
Vela-Eduardo-Walcott
against Liege.

Song was MOTM against Sunderland last night by a mile,and he came away without a yellow.He'll be the key vs. Chelsea,hopefully Wenger won't rest him and Arshavin this time around


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Nov 22, 2009)

This wont help for sure , v got chelsea, std leige, then city , in quick succession. And losing to sunderland at such time. Its the november chill killing gunners again..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 22, 2009)

good match for united.. good tempo... & the best parts were that the MFs chipped in with the goals.... & vidic is back .. defence looked much better
Obertan can do a few tricks, hes quick but hes nowhere near a finished article...
Owen looked tired.. i dont think he can play 90 minutes anymore...hes best as impact sub
& last but not the least fletcher & evra both were awesome...
arsenal lost... that made the weekend even better


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 22, 2009)

Obertan has absolutely large head completely disproportionate to his body 


Chelsea vs APOEL Nicosia at home in the CL group stage dead-rubber. Maybe Drogba, Ballack and Deco should be rested here too and youngsters should be given another go.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2009)

Lets just keep taking one game at a time.Beating Chelsea will make sure that our season is on track.Like I have mentioned before,we should talk about our title chances only if we come good after January.
For me our team is more likely to finish with a cup than the League.Anything will do really.
Not worried about the City game,we have nothing to lose there.


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 22, 2009)

Why was it that among the Big4 only Arsenal were made to play the game after the international AWAY from home? I smell a conspiracy....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2009)

^ Conspiracy?


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 22, 2009)

Do let me live in denial. I am even willing to blame my own sister (I don't have a sister ) for Arsenal's loss (deserved as it was) at the Stadium of Light. LIGHT! God, ironies!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2009)

Heh,still we had a lot of quality on the field and should have won.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
TOTTNUM 9-1 WIGAN
OMFG

Wigan=definition of Jekyll and Hyde
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Surely Spurs will launch a DVD to milk their poor fans 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
with Arsenal losing,I bet this is the best weekend some of the Spurs fans have ever had in their lives


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Nov 22, 2009)

Tott drub wigan 9-1 . Is it a record, 5 for defoe.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 22, 2009)

OMFG!! WTH!! 
Defoe 5 goals in a match?? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2009)

Here come the commemorative DVDs for Christmas!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2009)

Martinez should get an award for the worst HT talk ever,8 goals in the 2nd half

Maybe old Harry paid them to lose,not beyond him


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 22, 2009)

amazing... 9-1....


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

First we see Lyon 5-5 Marseille and now its 9-1!  I think soon this thread will have a lot of new smileys.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 23, 2009)

phuchungbhutia said:


> Tott drub wigan 9-1 . Is it a record, 5 for defoe.



nope not a record..United hammered ipswich 9-0 in 95..andy cole blasting 5.
I seriously hope Arsenal beat Chelsea on sunday.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 23, 2009)

Same here, if Arsenal lose, its the end of the road for us IMO. Thank god its a home match though, still wary about it. make no mistake.  Oh god. That west ham draw shall be haunting me for ages now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 23, 2009)

Evra ready for a replay.


> For me, I'll replay the game whenever you want: on the PlayStation



*uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/22112009/58/world-cup-evra-henry-deserves-statue.html

 funny cvnt.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 23, 2009)

Henry says replay would be fairest. 

*www.espnstar.com/football/world-cup/news/detail/item354999/Henry:-Replay-would-be-fairest/

Trying to make up for lost reputation!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 23, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Evra ready for a replay.
> 
> 
> *uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/22112009/58/world-cup-evra-henry-deserves-statue.html
> ...


what a twat


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 23, 2009)

Roundup of some good news for Arsenal.
Fabregas replies to the Barca DNA sh1t by Xavi,Messi,Puyol and Laporcvnt(ya they get bonus for that) in the last 2 weeks.


> Talk about Barca does not affect me at all. The speculation has been going for years.
> 
> "I don't mind really if the stories continue — but they will not change the way I think.
> 
> ...


*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/spor...-end-his-career-at-Arsenal.html#ixzz0XhaLPeGz
But surely this won't stop Barca from running their mouths.
Like his badass image btw.
*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00934/cesc_280x390_934594a.jpg

Gibbs makes it to tomorrow's squad,Clichy not too far.


> We have the same players available plus Kieran Gibbs is back in the squad,” confirmed Wenger.
> 
> “It is a surprise [he’s back], especially if you compare that with the first phone call I got that looked like he had a broken metatarsal. So it has been quite quick but it was just bruising.”
> 
> ...


Gallas and Supertom discussing contract extensions.


> “We are talking at the moment and I am optimistic of finding a solution for both of them,” said the manager.


Vela is Wenger's secret weapon.


> “I believe he is a Robbie Fowler-type. He needs very little time to make a decision in the box. He is relaxed when he finishes and he has very short backlift. He is aswell left-footed and he is a similar size.”
> 
> However perhaps the most telling praise was Wenger’s final word on the matter.
> 
> ...


Good to see Vela rated so highly at the club,for me he is the best young striker around after Pato.

Classic club vs. country stuff


> During a press conference at Arsenal's Training Ground on Monday, one journalist suggested that the current campaign is a crucial one for Theo Walcott because, at its conclusion, England manager Fabio Capello will choose his squad for South Africa.
> 
> The reporter did not reach the end of his question.
> 
> ...


 Pwned


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

^ @ reporter! 

Barcelona are  really. Week in week out same sh1t. I hope we don't lose our winning habit and that the Sunderland game was just a one-off leading to another spectacular series of wins.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2009)

^^
What's with the new smilies? Are you using GigaSmilies or something?


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> What's with the new smilies? Are you using GigaSmilies or something?




Go to advanced reply mode and click on the [More] link under the smileys given on the left hand side. That being said, this is for you.  

EDIT: Don't take offence.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2009)

On a side note, try Gigasmilies


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 24, 2009)

TOdays match is agin not live.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2009)

Our CL games are never live,until QFs


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 24, 2009)

Isn't the Arsenal game live on Zee Sports?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2009)

The DVD is out

and they are charging it at the rate of 1 pound/goal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2009)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2009/11/23/1258991936307/ThomasNycz-Losi.jpg

*13* / 18


> 'Is it only me who remembers Thierry winning the Golden Glove awards while at Arsenal?' asks Thomas Nycz-Losi


Thierry Henry winning an award for his handball


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2009)

Fletcher said:
			
		

> "I don't want to sound big-headed but I've never come up against anyone who has torn me to shreds.
> 
> "The only time that's happened has been in training against Roy Keane and Paul Scholes.
> 
> "I watch how good Lampard, Fabregas and Gerrard are but when we play them I think 'Right, I'm going to see how good you really are!'


Funny how he says that only 5 days after getting raped by Ramsey.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 24, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2009/11/23/1258991936307/ThomasNycz-Losi.jpg
> 
> *13* / 18
> Thierry Henry winning an award for his handball



LOL


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2009)

lol . .Aaron Ramsey brought him to bits . .and he claims this. Oh well


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 24, 2009)

i hope fiorentina and inter win today


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2009)

Almunia

Eboue
Gallas
Vermaelen
Gibbs

Denilson
Fabregas
Song

Nasri
Vela
Arshavin

Come on Vela


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 25, 2009)

some woodwork action in the arsenal game,barca all over inter...
fio 1-0 lyon


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2009)

Arsenal got 9 shots away in 20 mins but Al got beaten on first shot Hit the post.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Gallas and Shava collide.Shava bleeding while Gallas is suffering a concussion
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Nasri 1-0!!
Fvck no stream working


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 25, 2009)

What a screamer by Denilson..

Denilson>>Essien


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2009)

Where are you watching?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 25, 2009)

*www.videolivestreaming.co.uk/channel2.php

its half time now.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 25, 2009)

i heard eboue dived. any truth in that


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 25, 2009)

Eboue dived? LOLWUT? 

Liege were denied a penalty on Eboue's tackle.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
WOOPs!! Guess he did. Crappy streams.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 25, 2009)

> What a ridiculous dive from Eboue at the Emirates. He went into the area, got the slightest brush on his leg and went down theatrically. The referee should have booked him for that.



copy pasted from soccernet.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2009)

Nothing worse than strikers do all the time.Eboue=victim of his reputation.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 25, 2009)

eboue dived.he did that against united too,but got yc'd. btw the words 'liv goin out' are music to my ears.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 25, 2009)

LIV OUT OF THE CL  this is great!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2009)

Well I can say nothing. We had already messed it up big time against Lyon home and way and Fiorentina. Let's see what we could do in UEFA Cup a.k.a. Europa League.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 25, 2009)

paul hart the first manager to be sacked.couldnt do much really.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 25, 2009)

Hell Yeah!! Pompous players and managers who thought they can beat the scum of everybody are now eating scum, hitting ground zero, and well, I could go on and on and on 

[youtube]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAbVgYpE07k[/youtube]

BTW, Arsenal 2-0 Std Leige

Arshavin cleared the ball off the goal line in an attempt to score (during which there were FIVE attempts to score.) All off them were either hitting the post, the goalie or Arshavin. I wish I could photograph SuperTom's face. That was epic.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2009)

Gibbs broke his metatarsal.Gallas has a swollen eye and leg injury and is doubtful for Chelsea.
No doubt in my mind now,we are cursed.

We should play Silvest as LB on sunday,Traore will be torn apart by Chelsea(not that Silvest can do much better)
Then there is also a little possibility of Senderos lining up against Chelsea again
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Feel a bit sorry for Liverpool,the Kop deserves better.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 25, 2009)

Gallas should be fit for sunday. He has to be fit, cummon.  And yea, silvestre makes a better bet than traore, but we will be missing out on the runs as traore is pretty quick on his heels. Song holds the key again.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 25, 2009)

imo chelsea beating arse ;( sad but true.hope im wrong


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2009)

Arsenal should win please. Even if I forget about my bias against Chelsea, the league would be far more interesting then. Another matter is that cvnts should not win the league .


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 25, 2009)

^^
lol . . sour grapes? This was your year, wasn't it?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes it was hoped to be our year but so far it has been proved to be a disaster. Still there is a lot of work to be done, finishing top 4 is VITAL, and perhaps if we win the FA Cup or even UEFA Cup/Europa League, that would be a little consolation.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2009)

It all depends on Gallas' fitness,and that of Drogba's to a lesser extent.I bet Chelsea will have a fully fit squad by Sunday
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Alex Song ties up a long term contract
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/alex-song-signs-new-long-term-contract
Key man against Chelsea.Was the MOTM last night


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 25, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yes it was hoped to be our year but so far it has been proved to be a disaster. Still there is a lot of work to be done, finishing top 4 is VITAL, and perhaps if we win the FA Cup or even UEFA Cup/Europa League, that would be a little consolation.


 
...

BTW, pl do not take offense.


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

What's the news on Clichy? How about RVP returns for Chelsea squad due to placenta miracle? They should send these injured ones to Ramdev Baba. He will cure them with miraculous Yoga.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 25, 2009)

Any more dreams Rafa? Its time for him to sit back and watch the Liv vs Utd match over and over again ,along with the owners!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2009)

Not much chance of RVP or Clichy making it.
Playing Traore would be suicidal,he is too attack minded for our own good.

I would like to see
-Almunia
Silvest-Gallas-Verm-Sagna
Song-Cesc-Nasri
Arshavin-Eduardo-Walcott


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 25, 2009)

thats a long time guys.Utd vs Besiktas up next.would love to see a goal fest tonight.also che vs porto will show chelsea's mental prep for this sunday.

also wouldnt it be epic lol if everton won the merseyside derby??


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2009)

good result


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2009)

Zat was bound to happen sooner or later. And soon, ze fat Spanish waiter will be shown ze door.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Zat was bound to happen sooner or later. And soon, ze fat Spanish waiter will be shown ze door.


Rafa's staying. Show your doors to your very own Ancelotti if you want


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2009)

^ Ooooh!! Kemper temper!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes temper.  I get pretty pissed off by this moronic BS, `throw rafa out, sack him`; WTF! 
Rafa staying and will take Liverpool forward.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2009)

LOL!!! It ain't in my hands to sack the Spaniard, is it?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2009)

*www.lfc-endofseasonparty.com/


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 25, 2009)

I cant help gloating over the Scouser's fall. I know, it's premature. 

But I'm gloating so that I can FINALLY laugh at the plastick Pool fans in class. lol . .when I went up to one such guy, he refused to accept such a team exists AND claimed "it's cricket season"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2009)

^ Even zat was bound to happen.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I cant help gloating over the Scouser's fall. I know, it's premature.
> 
> But I'm gloating so that I can FINALLY laugh at the plastick Pool fans in class. lol . .when I went up to one such guy, he refused to accept such a team exists AND claimed "it's cricket season"


Just the other day I read a certain Chelsea fan say:


> Chelski. I saw it on some Romanian forums and thats why I posted it here.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2009)

^ Dig up all ze dirt you want to. You'll need it. 

Enjoy your history whilst we make ours. 8)


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

^You have none, so you need to make a lot.  What a  post!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2009)

^ History != Trophies.

Please, don't make me write out all of that again.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Dig up all ze dirt you want to. You'll need it.
> 
> Enjoy your history whilst we make ours. 8)


Where did history come all of the sudden?   
Well yeah the gloryhunting Chelsea fans do not need to follow history since they `make` theirs by supporting the teams which are winning or have $hitload of cash. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ History != Trophies.
> 
> Please, don't make me write out all of that again.


Write what? `$$$$$` signs?


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

IMHO Chalsi = Mansi


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2009)

^ Oh come on! I just read that history statement somewhere while replying to this! 

And please, don't start that same argument once again. It's been discussed umpteen times already. Just read the earlier pages if you're in the mood.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2009)

Krow said:


> IMHO Chalsi = Mansi


  //\\


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 26, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> thats a long time guys.Utd vs Besiktas up next.would love to see a goal fest tonight.also che vs porto will show chelsea's mental prep for this sunday.
> 
> also wouldnt it be epic lol if everton won the merseyside derby??



Isn't the Utd Vs. Besiktas match live on Ten Sports? They are showing CSKA vs. Wolfsburg. Where are they showing the Utd match?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 26, 2009)

I think it's on Zee Sports Live from 1:15AM.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 26, 2009)

doesnt matter...kids spoil our 23 match unbeaten CL record. 1-0 besiktas


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 26, 2009)

@LFC fan
What can you do but dig old shite? Maybe your ancient trophies need polishing..or the squad of 2005 is conducting a memorial service..you do that..live in the past..typical LFC fan..humne itne trophies jeete hain . .woh bhi paida hone ke pahele  . .Sheesh 

I dont want to slate LFC too much, but this was BOUND to happen . .Rafa's tactics of selling off key players and buying injured players (who haven't started yet) and his completely redundant rotation of players has left the team this way. 

That remark I made earlier was an honest mistake. . I sorted it earlier too . . but who am I to question a historian?  

On a side note, gibson? wellbeck? fukin crap IMO. This isn't the carling cup, why field youngsters when you can kill off the game completely and book a place for the next round? The Wolfsburg draw will be tough now . .

And Chelsea 1-0 FC Porto
Anelka scores again

Hope Lamps, Drogba are fit before the Arsenal game, they were brilliant (and a bit unlucky) yesterday. Drogba played today, but not as good as he usually does.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Nov 26, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> @LFC fan
> On a side note, gibson? wellbeck? fukin crap IMO. This isn't the carling cup, why field youngsters when you can kill off the game completely and book a place for the next round? The Wolfsburg draw will be tough now . .



atleast better than your academy  oh wait, you dont have one . and we are already through to the next round


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

Rubin - Dynamo Kiev	0 - 0
Barcelona - Inter	2 - 0
Unirea Urziceni - Sevilla	1 - 0
Debrecen - Liverpool	0 - 1
Arsenal - Standard	2 - 0
Rangers - VfB Stuttgart	0 - 2
Fiorentina - O. Lyon	1 - 0
Alkmaar - Olympiakos	0 - 0
CSKA Moscow - VfL Wolfsburg	2 - 1
*Milan - Olympique de Marseille 	1 - 1*
Porto - Chelsea	0 - 1
*Bordeaux - Juventus	2 - 0*
*Bayern - Maccabi Haifa	1 - 0*
Real Madrid - Zürich	1 - 0
APOEL - Atletico de Madrid	1 - 1
Man Utd. - Besiktas	0 - 1


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 26, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> doesnt matter...kids spoil our 23 match unbeaten CL record. 1-0 besiktas



WTH, reports say that we have been denied another penalty, that's 2 matches in a row in Europe.

When will SAF get rid of these Welbecks and the Gibsons and the Obertans?. No penetration in play like when Ronaldo and Tevez was around.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 26, 2009)

23?How many matches since barcelona at CL?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 26, 2009)

^unbeaten home run of 23 matches.and imo it wasnt a penalty.will have to look at it closely though.we didnt take our chances.period.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2009)

Typical Chelski fan. 


thewisecrab said:


> @LFC fan
> What can you do but dig old shite? Maybe your ancient trophies need polishing..or the squad of 2005 is conducting a memorial service..you do that..live in the past..typical LFC fan..humne itne trophies jeete hain . .woh bhi paida hone ke pahele  . .Sheesh


Seriously when did I say last "humne itne trophies jite" hai. Bacche, take your specs look and LEARN TO READ  



> I dont want to slate LFC too much, but this was BOUND to happen . .Rafa's tactics of selling off key players and buying injured players (who haven't started yet) and his completely redundant rotation of players has left the team this way.


LOL! Did Rafa want to sell Alonso THIS season? Alonso wanted to leave what he could do about it?  Yes he wanted to sell Alonso the previous season, but the truth is Alonso WAS poor, that season.  Which player could really come to Liverpool to Alonso's replacement? Rafa thinks long term and that is why brought Aquilani.
About Rotation, he longer rotates as much as he did some time earlier. Ever looked at our list of injuries? We havent had a stable back 4 for this season, with each player getting injured half the time. Heck Rafa had the vision that we need cover in CB, and sought to buy Michael Turner. But he never got the funds to buy a CB, and had to bring in an average player like Kyrgiakos. People at that time criticised him for thinking of buying a CB. 
Gerrard, Riera, Torres, and even Benayoun and Lucas have been injured half  the season, and Rafa has to do with a depleted squad, and you lot call it rotation. Wow!

Unlike Chelsea fans, we know when our manager makes mistakes and when he doesnt. Rafa makes mistakes and some very serious ones, but on the whole he has brought Liverpool forward from the depths of being a highly underachieving team to one of the top teams in Europe in fraction of the costs of clubs like Chelsea. Making few mistakes does not undermine his role at Liverpool FC. 



> That remark I made earlier was an honest mistake. . I sorted it earlier too . . but who am I to question a historian?


Note what I quoted when I made that reply,  And rack your brains


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 26, 2009)

^

That trophy remark was that of my classmate (not you . .I agree there  )

But Rafa did sideline Alonso to a large extent. And seriously, do you think that buying Aquilani was the only choice Rafa had? Think about it. 

You yourself pointed out that Turner was a better and much needed option. What about buying Robbie Keane? Tottnumb made a profit of 10m on that reversed deal (I think it's a conspiracy in Spuds) 

Rafa seems to have lost it TBH. I doubt whether he knows what he is up to. True, he has led the club to higher levels, but what happened at Liverpool this year, I'm sure you'd agree is something NO ONE expected, atleast from Rafa. 

Seems pretty good that the club is backing him, but IMO they dont have much of a choice too. TBH, I'd think the 'Pools will be better off without the Yanks. Not Rafa, he's dug his own grave there, I'm sure he can claw his way out. ( the shock of Istanbul? )

Let's chuck this shite now. Both of us have got a derby to rant about


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^
> 
> That trophy remark was that of my classmate (not you . .I agree there  )
> 
> ...


Robbie Keane was a mistake, I accept.



> Rafa seems to have lost it TBH. I doubt whether he knows what he is up to. True, he has led the club to higher levels, but what happened at Liverpool this year, I'm sure you'd agree is something NO ONE expected, atleast from Rafa.


No we didn't expect this sort of decline. But injuries played a large part too. Add to that Carra's getting old and that Gerrard and Torres being injured played a large part. We just dont have good enough reserve players either 



> Seems pretty good that the club is backing him, but IMO they dont have much of a choice too. TBH, I'd think the 'Pools will be better off without the Yanks. Not Rafa, he's dug his own grave there, I'm sure he can claw his way out. ( the shock of Istanbul? )


Perhaps.



> Let's chuck this shite now. Both of us have got a derby to rant about


True


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2009)

digitized said:


> When will SAF get rid of these Welbecks and the Gibsons and the Obertans?



 10char


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 26, 2009)

digitized said:


> WTH, reports say that we have been denied another penalty, that's 2 matches in a row in Europe.
> 
> *When will SAF get rid of these Welbecks and the Gibsons and the Obertans?*. No penetration in play like when Ronaldo and Tevez was around.


ROFL . .this is epic


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^.
On a serious note, how do you expect to defend the league title and progress in the UCL without any quality CF, AMF and CB? Look at the strike force of Chelsea, Drogba-Anelka are in great form nowadays and their defense is also going great. Arsenal have Cesc and V.Parsie. Even Pool have Torres, a world class striker. We have no world class striker now except Rooney. And Rio is past his best. It's not possible for Vidic to take the full load...

I am sorry to say to fellow Utd supporters, but we might not progress far in the UCL and Chelsea have a high chance of winning the BPL this year if things go on like this.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 26, 2009)

dude chill,i see no harm in youngsters getting some european experience since we have alredy qualified.and tbh they were good,having dominated large spells of possession,just that they got beaten in the finishing department.

and all of your concerns are justfied though,only time will tell what happens next,but why not take the positives? look at where we are even with such a squad,and were definitely on the up.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2009)

digitized said:


> We have no world class striker now except Rooney.


bobatov 8)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^...point taken.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 26, 2009)

He is a top draw striker. The question is his commitment. He scored goals for fun at Tottenham. He touch and skills are too silky to notice! Of course he is not pacy, many players have long stints of bad form. He also needs a regular start.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 26, 2009)

oh yea berba is definitely a world class striker.on his day and even usually he can give the best defence the most irritating of headaches.

and he isnt in bad form


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> oh yea berba is definitely a world class striker.on his day and even usually he can give the best defence the most irritating of headaches.






> and he isnt in bad form


True


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2009)

So where is Chelsea's "injury crisis" the papers were talking about?It looks as if all their big players(and tits) are back.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Avram Grant is back 
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2747262/Avram-Grant-is-new-Portsmouth-manager.html


----------



## Rahim (Nov 26, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> NOTICE: Away from IRC and Forum.  See you guys in January



Despite this siggy, you frequent the forum too much now. Go away and concentrate on your exams. Forget replying about Liverpool. Season is over for your club, so divert your energies to some good things.


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> all their big players(and tits) are back.


 Hope Song and TV  Drogba.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 26, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Despite this siggy, you frequent the forum too much now. Go away and concentrate on your exams. Forget replying about Liverpool. Season is over for your club, so divert your energies to some good things.





more  on the 'some good things' string.

as far as chelsea are concerned,drogba's "chest pain" wasnt much of a concern after all.and i wont be surprised to c ashley lol and lampfart starting as well.still,c'mon arsenal,u can beat those guys,all i want is the 5 point gap reduced.


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

*www.goal.com/en-us/news/471/nether...dennis-bergkamp-hints-at-future-coaching-role

Great choice IMO.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 26, 2009)

Bergkamp=greatest thing ever to happen to arsenal.period.would be happy if he returns to the PL.


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd say that Wenger was/is/will be as important to us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2009)

Krow said:


> *www.goal.com/en-us/news/471/nether...dennis-bergkamp-hints-at-future-coaching-role
> 
> Great choice IMO.


Dennis=The greatest Arsenal player ever for me.It was a privilage to see the great man play for us.
Lets bring him home.The likes of Wilshere will become world beaters if they learn form DB10
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


XTerminator_09 said:


> ,c'mon arsenal,u can beat those guys,all i want is the 5 point gap reduced.


Not feeling optimistic about this  
Chelsea know how to win big games and they are at full strength.
However,It must be said that the Grove has really looked a fortress this season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2009)

Wenger said:
			
		

> "There is a big question mark about him at the moment," said Wenger. "Today I cannot say that William Gallas will play, unfortunately. The ankle should be alright but the eye is still very, very, very swollen.
> 
> "He wears contact lenses and at the moment he would not get them in. We hope on Sunday it will be better. He is not comfortable but I am optimistic because we still have three days. It is Thursday today and we play on Sunday afternoon so, we are confident he can make it.  Arshavin is OK. He was shocked but he is OK."


Don't think a swollen eye will stop big willy from playing against Chelsea.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 27, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He was shocked but he is OK.





imo grove presents a unique opportunity as away che have been vulnerable given the opposition presses well


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Despite this siggy, you frequent the forum too much now. Go away and concentrate on your exams. Forget replying about Liverpool. Season is over for your club, so divert your energies to some good things.


*sigh* Rahim! I know exactly why red_devil replied to you in *that* fashion. :/ Indeed
As for our finishing our season, there's FA Cup and UEFA Cup and WE WILL FINISH BEFORE YOU LOT, you will see that in May.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 27, 2009)

^Now I know why a genuine concern of mine regarding your exams, is mis-read by you. Thanks once again.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 27, 2009)

Xterminator said:
			
		

> Bergkamp=greatest thing ever to happen to arsenal.period.would be happy if he returns to the PL.



The greatest thing to have ever happened to Arsenal is the Highbury run of games, with Bergkamp, Viera and Henry bringing the team to sublime touch, not Bergkamp alone. That Arsenal team was freakin' awesome.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 27, 2009)

yea my fave was bergy so.. 

btw ur siggy abt cliff sounds n00bish...though he ftws ntl.i wonder if u have tried other genres.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 27, 2009)

lol . . Cliff pwns all. Atleast as a bass player (I meant that in my siggy)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2009)

Just came across the match preview on Chelsea's official site.I was astounded by the cheap digs at Arsenal.I have never seen a club write such kind of sh1t on their OFFICIAL site.


> Their humbling defeat last weekend at Sunderland brought Arsenal's first blank of the season and ended a 13-game unbeaten run in all competitions.
> 
> In a media conference after that defeat the Arsène Wenger revealed a hitherto concealed grasp of Anglo-Saxon, using a word for which lesser mortals (Didier Drogba) have been banned.
> 
> ...


If that wasn't bad enough



> Although Vermaelen had added goals at one end of the pitch, he has done nothing to diminish this problem at the other. Sunderland's winner arose from *the Dutchman* missing a corner ball and then failing to react quickly enough to the knockdown in the box.
> 
> The centre-back has been outjumped during goals for Blackburn, Manchester City and Wolves, as well as Sunderland, along with several near-misses. Will he be the latest in a long line of Arsenal defenders to be Drogba-ed? He can ask Philippe Senderos, still on Arsenal's books, how that feels.


He is Belgian you ****s and you call yourself an official site.

Nice stat on Van Persie


> Since the loss of the Dutchman - who makes a habit of popping up in unflagged offside positions against Chelsea - Wenger has struggled to find a replacement who can make his preferred set-up work.


*www.chelseafc.com/page/TalkingPoints/0,,10268~47290,00.html

Shows the mentality of a small club punching above their weight.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Now I know why a genuine concern of mine regarding your exams, is mis-read by you. Thanks once again.


Thanks for your concern, but the fact is you slated Liverpool with that post very unreasonably IMHO. The season isn't over till it's really over. 

Well Chelsea is like a poor man who has won a lottery, has the riches but not to class to actually be affluent.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 27, 2009)

That article was a bit wierd, but which site doesn't try to manipulate words in it's teams favour?  That's not an excuse for the "dutchman" remark though 

I think it'll be SuperTom vs Drogba. That'll be an interesting showdown. An amazing (and really young) defender with loads of pace *vs* A workhouse who tears through with sheer power (who, sadly, is more attracted to gravity sometimes) . .

Another battle would be off the midfield, I hope Lampard would be fit, otherwise it would be Essien vs Fab. Too hard to choose, though Fab edges out IMO.

Two of my favourite teams, too hard to choose. 

BTW, Gallas may not be fit, while Lampard is still doubtful.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> That article was a bit wierd, but which site doesn't try to manipulate words in it's teams favour? .



Heh,never seen Arsenal.com write "Thug Terry" or "sh1te Malouda".Its something  you expect of a prick on a Chelsea forum,not by Chelsea's paid staff.

Btw. Supertom=Rosicky 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thewisecrab said:


> Two of my favourite teams, too hard to choose.


I see you enjoy your football,if you know what I mean.
Not a dig.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 27, 2009)

^^
No no . .superTom iz Thomas Vermaelan . .period . . Think about it, his first season in PL, one of Arsenal's leading scorers, and the rock solid CB that they always wanted. If that's not impressive, what else is? (apart from RVP, Arshavin, Fab, Song . .but none of them have "Tom" in their names )


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2009)

Song is the key for Arsenal.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


thewisecrab said:


> (apart from RVP, Arshavin, Fab, Song . .but none of them have "Tom" in their names )


Tomas Rosicky. Class Player IMHO.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 27, 2009)

^^
But he was out injured too long. The same would be said about Hargreaves in ManUre (though I'd say Rosicky is better). He is still not the sublime-pass-from-nowhere he was. He needs more time IMO

@A_G
I think I know what you mean. Sort of . .


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 27, 2009)

> I think it'll be SuperTom vs Drogba.



considering the diver could do nothing except feign writhing in pain on a johny evans challenge,i see no reason why he can cause probs when pitted against mr.verma 

also the dutchman comment was lol  cmon arsenal,beat those pseudo-galacticos and reduce the 5-point gap


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2009)

Er.. Supertom has been Rosicky's nickname since forever.Vermaelen is better known as Verminator.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Liverpool_fan said:


> Song is the key for Arsenal.
> .


Agreed,and Arshavin.Its his game to step up and win.


			
				Chelsea said:
			
		

> *The system, with the limited Alexandre Song in the defensive midfield position*..


I hope the "limited" Song gobbles up Lampard and Deco.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 27, 2009)

This looks insane now . .sigh . . 

Song and Essien are on the same footing, I mean, both are box-to-box right?

@A_G

Didn't know that. 
OK, Verminator iz Awezome


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like the London derby is heating up here already! Time for an icebreaker. 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr5y0mUsyLM


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2009)

> Midweek brings a visit to Blackburn in the quarter final of the League Cup, then it is off to Eastlands to test the mettle of *moneybags* Manchester City.


Talk about pot calling the kettle black. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> WE HAVE HISTORY


Chelsea talking about history   

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Guys, have look at Chelsea's offical `chat shed` EPIC


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 27, 2009)

The CFC.com is a bit strange . .but it serves it's purpose of giving authentic squad news, like injury reports and comeback dates. That's all I care about 

Looks like LFC_fan has now no other work, cant blame him really . . .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2009)

@ you from editing from a bit noobish to bit strange. Kudos 
Yeah. I am relaxing right now. and what better way to get some lulz.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 27, 2009)

^^
D'oh!!

I dont like that "posted again" lines and crap that comes when you go to double-post, so I prefer editing the post adding wha I would have posted, rather than posting and seeing those ridiculous "POSTED AGAIN" eye-sore.  At that time, I happened to edit that. Chuck it  . . 

Any news on that miracle placenta healer? 

EDIT

w00t!! Lampard likely to be included in squad  in Derby 
*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8695_5723095,00.html

likely squads:
*Arsenal (from):* Almunia, Sagna, Vermaelen, Gallas, Traore, Song, Denilson, Fabregas, Nasri, Arshavin, Walcott, Mannone, Eduardo, Eboue, Vela, Senderos, Wilshere, Silvestre, Ramsey, Rosicky. 

*Chelsea (from):* Cech, Hilario, Turnbull, Ivanovic, A Cole, Zhirkov, Carvalho, Terry, Alex, Essien, Lampard, Belletti, Mikel, Ballack, Malouda, Kakuta, Deco, J Cole, Kalou, Anelka, Drogba.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ even more unlikely now that arsenal win

BTW, Obertan is not as bad as i thought....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 28, 2009)

offtopic

wisecrab.... agree with your siggy
BTW, i pm'd you abt what do u play ? u didnt reply


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 28, 2009)

^sorry guys being a bit offtopic here,but there are many bassists who r as good (or even better) than cliff. check ryan martinie out,if u havent,and this is just one example,there are loads more.


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 28, 2009)

"El Classico" will not be telecasted in India..shame on every Indian sports channel for depriving football lovers of 'the fiercest rivalry' in club football..*ABSOLUTE SHAME *


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 28, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^sorry guys being a bit offtopic here,but there are many bassists who r as good (or even better) than cliff. check ryan martinie out,if u havent,and this is just one example,there are loads more.


True. Even Steve Harris is pretty good. But think about it, Cliff died way too soon to show what he could do, and in the years he lived, well, there was For Whom The Bell Tolls, Master of Puppets, Pulling Teeth, etc.

Compared to what others have achieved now, Cliff achieved an almost similar status at a very early age. Sadly, that's where it ended. 

His style was unique, he brought fast-paced finger plucking, really heavy riffs (and ofcourse headbanging) nobody thought could be done, especially on the bass I mean. 

That's why the sig. Jut imagine where Metallica would have been had he still been among us. 

@abyss
You've got to be kidding me?!??! This is stupid!! I thought it's on Star Sports


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 28, 2009)

I am really hoping that the Blue Shite are thrashed this weekend.  Some ass kicking please. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ROFLHam LOLSpur playing Asston Villa today, make it a draw please.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 28, 2009)

Fabregas Interview said:
			
		

> Fabregas sees something special in Wenger and the Arsenal manager’s philosophy. ‘It is something he has transmitted since I arrived,’ he says.
> 
> ‘This desire always to go forward. Not to pass the ball back. If you have the ball and you pass back when you could have gone forward, he hates that. He wants to play football a certain way, and if you have to lose you lose like that. Creating chances, playing good stuff.'


Why am I not surprised?  The fact that they keep passing the ball and scored an insane number of goals is that this philosophy has paid off, thanks to the departure of scumbags Yabadabbadoo and Toure. 

Though I think he'll stay at Arsenal for another season at the most . . unless they end the trophy drought.

Cant wait for the game! Tomorrow at 9.30pm right?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 28, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Why am I not surprised?  The fact that they keep passing the ball and scored an insane number of goals is that this philosophy has paid off, thanks to the departure of* scumbags* Yabadabbadoo and *Toure*.


OK Adabadoo is a scumbag, agreed. But Toure?  You cant be serious. 
FFS cut Toure the slack, he was sold rather than wanting to leave, and has given Arsenal great service for over the years unlike the lazybones Adabadoo. I sincerely hope, it was an honest mistake from your part.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 28, 2009)

^^
Why? I just couldn't figure out why he left/was made to leave when he was well-gelled into the team. Not slating the player TBH, just that, he left some questions unanswered. Or maybe it was Wenger . .Who cares? Verminator iz ideal


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 28, 2009)

RVP out for 4 to 5 months at at the least.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh dear...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Absolutely gutted for the man.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 28, 2009)

I dont know how to react to this 

Eduardo has to deputise there for the most of the season now . .Why did that Italian have to tackle like that? He was in the form of his life 

From Arsenal.com


> On Saturday morning, Arsenal Football Club issued the following statement in regard to Robin Van Persie.
> “Robin Van Persie returned to Arsenal on November 22nd following an ankle injury sustained whilst on international duty with Holland.  The injury was expected to keep him out of action for between four and six weeks.
> 
> “Upon his return, the Arsenal medical team conducted a thorough review of his scans, his early injury management and the treatment he had received. Having scrutinised these in detail and assessed the response of his ankle, the Club’s medical team concluded that further investigation and opinion was required.
> ...


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

I hate Italians. Hated it when a defensive team won the WC too. Time for Eduardo maybe, but he is yet to reach his peak as a CF. He is best as an impact sub IMO. Anyway, RVP is a HUGE loss. Screw internationals.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 28, 2009)

Sad , the dutchman was in awesome form.. i agree to that


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 28, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> @abyss
> You've got to be kidding me?!??! This is stupid!! I thought it's on Star Sports


nope...no channel is telecasting it...no fuking channel.  no la liga on tv this season


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 28, 2009)

Jokes now:
*www.studs-up.com/comics/2009-11-04.jpg

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2009-11-18.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 28, 2009)

^


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 28, 2009)

LOL.....awesome


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 28, 2009)

Feeling sorry for RVP. 

Anyways
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2009/nov/28/arsenal-dara-o-briain


> Wigan beat Chelsea 3-1 earlier this season; then Spurs beat Wigan 9-1. However, Arsenal beat Spurs 3-0. I am choosing to filter out all other information, bar this.
> Therefore, I predict Arsenal will win tomorrow by 15 goals to 2. You may place your bets.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 28, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Thanks for your concern, but the fact is you slated Liverpool with that post very unreasonably IMHO. The season isn't over till it's really over.



Try to read your previous post earlier where you mentioned that you won't mind if the season ends for good.

Try to practice what you preach.

I didn't 'slated' Liverpool unreasonably because those are facts and if clubs like Chelsea, Arsenal, United & Liverpool start measuring their club's success with worth-less trophies like FA Cup & Carling Cup, then that club shouldn't dream of winning any title and don't bluff their fans 

Your reaction reminds me of that quadruple-claim by Chelsea a couple of season ago and when they were knocked out from  competition one after the other, their tune changed and started cherishing or gloating about winning poor-clubs trophies. This has striking similarity of your tune as well.

The fact remains that you are looking the other way and further, when one brings the club's woes to light, you get all fired up without any smoke.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, it isnt free sailing for us anymore. We need to keep up the tempo and players like Eduardo and Rozza have to play to the best of their form to salvage anything out of this league. Eduardo has been a disappointment. Expected so much of him but he only seems to score when the ball brushes off his thighs or through his legs or something like that.Yet to see him score a scorcher.vermealen's left foot has been quite these days. We need it to fire.


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

I have no complaints as long as Verma can help us keep clean sheets. Guys, give Eduardo some time. The guy needs to start regularly to settle into some sort of a rhythm.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2009)

Can we talk about football now, just for a change?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 28, 2009)

@rahim
FA Cup is worthless! Oh wow? 
Yes considering our financial situation, our cvntish owners and the history of clubs like Leeds United and Hicks formerly owned club; Corinthians, probably thinking of winning a league title is childish since only moneybags like Chelsea and Manchester United have been able to win the league title after 2004.
The funny thing is that you have absolutely no idea what dangers our club is in regarding its financial state and what implications can not being able to recouping funds particularly which we lost by not qualifying in CL round of 16 can hold, and the importance of finishing top 4 against the odds of the billionaire backed Man City, and increasingly spending Tottenham and Aston Villa. Heck your lack of this realisation, makes you infer like you did above.
Their is one way of intellectually bringing a club's woes to front and there is another way to simply slam the season of a football club on pre conceived notion. If you can state facts with intellectual backing than making silly statements, probably you will get a more intelligent reply.
And yes I am fed up with this season results, and want this season to end as soon as over; but that does not imply that I consider the season to be over. 
Much unlike you I consider the FA Cup to be a really prestigious trophy, and winning it in itself is a success of some sort. FA Cup is always sweet.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 28, 2009)

^Sweet


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 28, 2009)

So FA cup is a worthless trophy now 

Loved Bullard's celebration at Man City.Kolo's weakness was exposed again,failed to read the game and got the recovery tackle all wrong.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 28, 2009)

Ahh, seems like Liverpool are in the top 4 yet again. Man city are going on a record draw run. Who has the highest draw run?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 28, 2009)

man city have now equalled it imo.btw anyone cribbing about United's performance even today?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 28, 2009)

Portsmouth 1 - 4 United
Rooney scoring a hat trick while Giggs completes his century of Premier League goals. Valencia for the 1st timethis season, showed incisiveness and was very good. But the defending of Brown & Vidic was awful. If only Dendone was a quality striker and the scoreline would have been more even.


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 28, 2009)

Sp*rs never cease to register a big LOL. After gangraping mighty Wigan last week they are now trailing the Villans 1 nil. *shock horror* By the looks of things now, Villa seem very much likely to wrap the game up by half time.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

^ sorry to interrupt,but its spurs who have gone close to scoring 5 times. ntl credit for villa for holding on.

as far as united goes,defending was decent enough but shouldve been better ntl,its just that players tend to be more motivated and hence deliver their best when playing against united


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 29, 2009)

^^ True. I spoke a little too soon. The match seems to be very even and entertaining now. Btw, based on today's match Portsmouth surely look confident....for a relegation battle. United just turned up and plundered 4 goals. Could very well have been more.

PS: Kranjcar looks like a Doppelganger of Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

tot get their deserved point 1-1 it ends.

btw saw the bullard celebration  epic lol


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

All results favour Pool.  Up to them to step up or fade out.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2009)

Krow said:


> All results favour Pool.  Up to them to step up or fade out.


Yeah, all results hve been in our favour.  Just need to flush the Blue Shite off.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2009)

sub1zero said:


> Sp*rs never cease to register a big LOL. After gangraping mighty Wigan last week they are now trailing the Villans 1 nil. *shock horror* By the looks of things now, Villa seem very much likely to wrap the game up by half time.


They are ROFLham LOLspur after all


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2009)

Its the big day-
El Classico
Merseyside Derby

Arsenal vs. Lokomotiv Fulham

Too bad I don't feel good about it at all


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 29, 2009)

hey do any of ya guys have any suggestions as to which site provides decent streams of the el clasico today??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2009)

www.myp2p.eu


----------



## punkkummander (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks man. . how reliable are the links. . ??


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 29, 2009)

@A_G
Screw you  . 

When's the merseyside derby? The Chelsea game is at 9.30 and the El Classico is late at night afaik. . 
@rahim
Although I do argue with LFC_Fan a lot, you have to agree that the FA cup is by no means a small trophy. It is considered as one of the trebles of trophies for cryin' out loud. True, maybe not as prestigious as the PL or European Cup, but I guess the Scousers will take what they can. Also, I've said this time and again, when people slate Rafa and demand his head, he delivers. (the ManUre win?) So, who knows?  

Surely Citeh equalled the record for most points dropped. What. . 7 draws? Even Liverpool know that dropping points will not get you anything, let alone a 4th place finish.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

ms derby (wow microsoft got a new product,exclusively for the scousers ) starts at 655 pm imo


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal vs. Lokomotiv Fulham


Which Locomotiv Fulham? The same side which stars in FIFA Glory Hunter Edition?  
*uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/FIFA_09:_Glory_Hunter_Edition




thewisecrab said:


> @rahim
> Although I do argue with LFC_Fan a lot


----------



## Rahim (Nov 29, 2009)

[root@localhost lfc_fan]# chmod 000 Rafa\ Shield/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2009)

Bitter! Bitter! Bitter!


----------



## Baker (Nov 29, 2009)

any channel broadcasting barca vs real..?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 29, 2009)

^Nope..............


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal vs. Lokomotiv Fulham





> Too bad I don't feel good about it at all


Same here. One of those days when I just don't feel sure about a win. Hope we win though, else its goodbye EPL Title.


thewisecrab said:


> @A_G
> Screw you.





> When's the merseyside derby? The Chelsea game is at 9.30 and the El Classico is late at night afaik. .


5.30 or 6.30pm. Not sure which. This one could be season shaper for Pool as well.


> @rahim
> Although I do argue with LFC_Fan a lot, you have to agree that the FA cup is by no means a small trophy. It is considered as one of the trebles of trophies for cryin' out loud. True, maybe not as prestigious as the PL or European Cup, but I guess the Scousers will take what they can. Also, I've said this time and again, when people slate Rafa and demand his head, he delivers. (the ManUre win?) So, who knows?






XTerminator_09 said:


> ms derby (wow microsoft got a new product,exclusively for the scousers ) starts at 655 pm imo





Liverpool_fan said:


> Which Locomotiv Fulham? The same side which stars in FIFA Glory Hunter Edition?
> *uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/FIFA_09:_Glory_Hunter_Edition






a_rahim said:


> [root@localhost lfc_fan]# chmod 000 Rafa\ Shield/






Liverpool_fan said:


> Bitter! Bitter! Bitter!




What an epic day at the Football Channel.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> [root@localhost lfc_fan]# chmod 000 Rafa\ Shield/


that is hilarious


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2009)

Reina
Johnson
Agger
Carra
Insua
Masch
Lucas
Kuyt
Aurelio  
Gerrard
N'gog

No Benayoun. :/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2009)

haahaha lucky goal  but I'll take it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2009)

Sh1t performance so far though :/ Everton have been far better side  We need a much better performance in the second half. Bring on Benayoun (at HT) and Aquilani (in last 20-25 min).


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

^true. Jo needs to be taught the offside rule imo.and how did howard save the insulin header :-O


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Pool should win this one, else they are out.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2009)

A 2-0 lead is flattering TBH More than what we deserve
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Rafa please bring Aquaman


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2009)

Not exactly deserving yeah, but 3 points all the same and victory in the Merseyside derby and well that's it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Don't really know what's up with Aquilani. Sitting on the bench all the time. Perhaps he's still not fit? 
Benayoun's arrival did spark the team IMHO. Rafa should have start him all the time 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Reina man of the match. Kuyt getting reward for his hard work with a goal.


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 29, 2009)

WTF is Aquilani not playing? Didn't he become somewhat match-fit during the Arsenal carling cup game? Is he dead?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2009)

No idea TBH. Rafa's too cautious to play him perhaps.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 29, 2009)

OMG!! My stomach is paining. Please Arsenal.Do something.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2009)

Arsenal will win it IMHO. Chelsea's frailties will be exposed away from home.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2009)

imma back with some recharge to follow "live-reload text".....Verminator's real test today.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

ashley lol being booed here.so far so good for arsenal.


----------



## Baker (Nov 29, 2009)

goal.......................................... chelsea.....................
good to see A cole involved in that


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2009)

we played the football, chel$ea gets the goal. Eduardo is disappointing.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

verma strikes..but in the wrong net  i thought arsenal could really do it..but this is a bad performance given they r at home.the forwards just aint good enough.

still could see a different result,given fabregas,arsha and co. step up


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2009)

Eduardo low on confidence...hmm RVP :/


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 29, 2009)

Keep the faith people. I thought we could win despite going a goal down. Technically, at this point that'd mean we draw the game. Hopefully, with the impact subs we can clinch an injury time winner. Man, I really want to see these football Cvntits **** themselves silly for constantly bleating about the MEANEST defence.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 29, 2009)

So,whats for 2010? Any new signings up? maybe we should pick up chamakh next season.leave the winter transfer window closed and save arsenal some money to buy a few cups from the local stationary store.


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> So,whats for 2010? Any new signings up? maybe we should pick up chamakh next season.leave the winter transfer window closed and save arsenal some money to buy a few cups from the local stationary store.


 sad... but true. I can buy some Silver plates.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2009)

Just do it Arsenal.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

the f,ref just played on an obvious foul on vela. mikel is doin nothin other than foulin people.

JUST the final touch is missing,exactly the same mistake as united did  send the mfer mikel off


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't feel good about this match.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

Drogba the diver at it again denilson the casualty this time.

the ref is more biased than a bjt.

fvck i thought the lead couldve been cut,but sadly not gonna happen.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2009)

Its like trying to break a wall using your dick.Not nearly enough incision.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Its like trying to break a wall using your dick.Not nearly enough incision.



 btw arsha not upto his usual self too

andy gray *****in about chelsea's heroics is making me mad here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2009)

@Xterminator
Yes,the ref has been sh1t.Too many Chelsea fouls have gone unnoticed.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Who are you crossing to Theo?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

thunderbolt by drogdiver=game over gunners,ur title challenge is in jeopardy.

i reckon 2 quickfire arsenal goals though,duno why,but still.

walcott has been a good runner,awful passer though.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2009)

WIN the Champions League and I'll be happy.


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Arsenal win 4-2


(in PES 2010)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 29, 2009)

Gawd guys!! End of the road for us it seems. We have lost to all the big teams yet and are surely going down to Man City and Liverpool. Well, the perfect start now comes down to a perfect disaster.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2009)

Disappointing but not unexpected.
Almost all the players showed the desire but we were dominated physically.

Still,one game at a time.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2009)

game over...deserved victory to Chelsea...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> thunderbolt by drogdiver=game over gunners,ur title challenge is in jeopardy.
> .


I would only believe in a title challenge,if we are in contention come February.
Till then,I'll take one game at a time and have fun supporting Arsenal.


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 29, 2009)

any channel going to show barca vs mad-rid??...c'mon guys...someone prove me wrong 
anyone  

*:EXTREMELY SAD: *


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, I had told many that I expected a Chelsea victory and that's what happened. I would have been happy if we had at least discovered some of our old rhythm. But no, we just lacked the bite in the final third. No point keeping the ball in your own half.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

fabre has given up.so have arsenal. 3-0 it is at ft.not a good show when ur at home,injuries notwithstanding.

i wont be surprised if barca win today and reports about fabre's barca dna pop out again the poor chap will be surely pissed off after this game


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 29, 2009)

This Chelsea look eerily similar to the Arsenal invincibles. Small difference, they are full of cvnts. But, credit where it's due, Chelsea were the better team on the night. Didn't have many shots, hardly had possession but delivered when it mattered. It's clearly their title to lose now. No doubt about it. 

I can sit and point at the fact that we didn't have our first choice strikers and defence but that's just fckn fate. Perhaps the match would have been a lot more closer but without RVP and Bendtner (ha never thought I'd say that about him) we don't look like the same attacking force. The ACN does offer a glimmer of hope. Let's how good Chelsea are then. Until, then Chelsea are worthy table toppers. END


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 29, 2009)

i say, just screw arsenal wenger and his youth. It has not bought us anything. Look back at the times when we were indispensable. Bergkamp,henry,Ljungberg,pires,vieira. I see a lot of physical strength and experience in them to actually DO things. Let the young guns be left to the youth academy and some MEN be brought into the team. Ridiculous!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2009)

^^Hardly any youth in that team.Traore is 3rd choice and Nasri+Denilson have bags of experience.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

^@dreamcatcher-dude thats a plastic comment


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2009)

sub1zero said:


> This Chelsea look eerily similar to the Arsenal invincibles. Small difference, they are full of cvnts.


Big difference,they have faced defeats this season.
Heh


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

/me can only  at some of the pure silly comments.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 29, 2009)

I mean cummon, we really need some BIG players in the middle. However experinced or skillful maybe. Rosiscky was literally kicked around by Mkel. We do not have a proper striker to breach the defense with his head. We need a striker to company RVP and eduardo when they are out injured or are in the form of their life(eduardo is surely in the form of his life. Oh my!!). I mean, someone has to take the blame for the barren phase. How long are we going to sit back and admire the silverware being transported to enemy territories?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Big difference,they have faced defeats this season.
> Heh


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 29, 2009)

Try not to go into eternal depression. On the night, we lost to a better team. ****, they lost 3 1 to Wigan. And Wigan lost NINE fckn 1 to Sp*rs. Does that mean Sp*rs are godly?!


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

btw seeing anelka in the replays made me wonder about this: he must have changed more no. of clubs than his underwear


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah yeah, I am sorry. been supporting Arsenal since I was licking lollies in the bathroom. Looking at them struggling away to frustration leaves me a bit wary.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 29, 2009)

Smug look.

Zat is all I need to say right now. 8)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2009)

No,but we have constantly failed to do well in big games and that's worrying indeed.

On a tactical aspect,our FBs' crossing was embarrassingly bad again.Its not like we have a tall striker to head them in anyway,but they were gifting the ball away to Chelsea most of the game.
Why not try some fizzing balls across the goal,or *gasp* long shots.


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Why not try to close down Cashleys too?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 29, 2009)

Traore played well though.Sagna lacked penetration and took ages to fall back when he had moved forward. All the goals came from the right wing. Guess the whole team is tired after a series of internationals, leagues, CLs and need a break. but we seriously need an imposing figure in the middle. Cana could have been a prized buy if not for...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2009)

Another point I have noted over time is the poor standard of defensive coaching at a club with our stature.We have good defenders but show the same weaknesses over and over again.We just can't\don't defend as a team.
Lets get someone like Keown or Winterburn in.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 29, 2009)

yes, we need backups. Senderos is just not in.If gallas or Vermealen get injured we have senderos and silvestre to cover for them. thats like asking the teams to kick themselves in the arse if they cant score.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 29, 2009)

pass pass pass pass until i die ... never shoot .... voice from heaven .. you will never pass alone .. 
whn they get close to the goal they simply dont shoot ... a better way for arsenal wud be to have a player permanently stationed inside the goal.
arsenal v been poor (means not silverware winning class) for several years now. needless to say the tactics they are using aren't correct. they need to bring in more class and quality in the team than jus depend on youngsters to deliver when they grow up.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2009)

*www.iraqgoals.net/ch5.html

real vs barca :-O


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2009)

FA Cup draw out

West Ham v Arsenal 
****


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 30, 2009)

that shouldnt be too tough?

btw if i were an arsenal fan tonight,id be gutted


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 30, 2009)

^^Heh. You're winding us up in a very subtle manner.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 30, 2009)

^ 

btw 10 man barca beat real failures 1-0.real were 10 man themselves after 87'

i guess the s***talicos just got put in their place,first by alcorcon and now by barca


----------



## abyss88 (Nov 30, 2009)

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BARCA 1-0 MAD-RID

madrid pwnage...(though i watched only the second half)...awesome defending by puyol and pique..fabulous passing by our mid field..4 players tackling messi and he still runs away with the ball(priceless)..and ibra scoring the *GOLE*

VISCA EL BARCA


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 30, 2009)

good... they deserver that. barca are the better team
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_rahim said:


> Portsmouth 1 - 4 United
> Rooney scoring a hat trick while Giggs completes his century of Premier League goals. Valencia for the 1st timethis season, showed incisiveness and was very good. But the defending of Brown & Vidic was awful. If only Dendone was a quality striker and the scoreline would have been more even.



agree with you... Valencia for the first time looked decisive.. he was good & looked worth the money.. & boy, he is fast.
& Kuszczak looked much better than foster IMO.
& why was the portsmouth penalty given.. can someone plz clear that up for me?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 30, 2009)

Hell yeah 3-0 

Little upset that I couldn't see ze Arsenal of ze old, but then again, Chelsea took their chances. The Blues were more dominant physically, and that showed.

Eduardo doesn't look like he'll live up to or atleast cover for RVP, Vela didn't get much of a chance in the final third. I'd say Wenger should chase Chamakh now. And get Afinkeev while he's at it. Almunia is a complete prick.

Mikel was a dumbfcuk. Took to Ballack's role with ease. Essien, Lampard were awesome, just awesome. Cancelled out Fabregas and Song. And Drogba was freakin' brilliant. Showed what he could do on is night.

Also upsetting that Vermaelan got an own goal, absolutely gutted for him. And Arshavin too didn't click. All in all, Chelsea were the better team today.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> i say, just screw arsenal wenger and his youth. It has not bought us anything. Look back at the times when we were indispensable. Bergkamp,henry,Ljungberg,pires,vieira. I see a lot of physical strength and experience in them to actually DO things. Let the young guns be left to the youth academy and some MEN be brought into the team. Ridiculous!!!




+1 to Xterm


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2009)

I dont see Chelsea not winning the leagye from here.  Damn you Arsenal for this gutless performance.
As for the positives 

```
3 Tottenham      14      14     26
4 Arsenal        13      18     25
[B]5 Liverpool      14      11     23[/B]
6 Aston Villa    14       8     23
7 Man City       13       7     22
```
Only 2 points behind them with them a game in hand, if we just pick ourselves, who knows we might be fighting for the 3rd spot.  No hopes yet though, Arsenal are thrashing bottom half teams while we are being very poor in those games.  But Arsenal could very well implode and Dec 13 tie would be crucial


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 30, 2009)

Is Mario Balotelli available?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 30, 2009)

ssk_the_TE=ssk_the_gr8 said:


> why was the portsmouth penalty given.. can someone plz clear that up for me?



it was given apparently either for vidic pulling some jabroni portsmouth player's shirt (i didnt see that,as tugging happens all the team during set-pieces) or kusczack jumpimg on some players body.

bth are stupid reasons btw,1st is lol.

also 





> awesome defending by puyol and pique



hats off to puyol.but u'd have seen a scoreline in real's favour really had they taken the least of their chances,all gifted to them of course by a poor pique defending.failed to clear many times,while puyol made 4-5 goal saving blocks.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2009)

Loved the celebration by Masch against the Blue Shite


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Is Mario Balotelli available?


IMO, he is useless. Too temperamental. No need for another future Ade. Best hope that Edu/Vela grow into CF.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 30, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> it was given apparently either for vidic pulling some jabroni portsmouth player's shirt (i didnt see that,as tugging happens all the team during set-pieces) or kusczack jumpimg on some players body.
> 
> bth are stupid reasons btw,1st is lol.



If they start giving these as spotkicks, u would have like 5 penaltys in each match,
BTW whats this  - 





> ssk_the_TE=ssk_the_gr8


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2009)

^You on Tech Enclave?

Forget about the penalty, it was stupid. But i am worried about the comments made by Fergie before the match that, when fit, Brown is the best natural defender in the country. I am really worried as he and Vidic showed, they can't defend properly. They were running for the same ball and blocking each other rather then the striker. So we might see more of Brown in coming games.

Gary Neville should not be given any more chance, simply he is of no use because of his injury and age. I don't know why he was chosen as the club captain in the 1st place?

Fergie need to give the hair-dryer treatment to Carrick. Just how long will he hide and other would carry him?

I never use to like Evra since the departure of Heinze, as i have never been convinced about his defensive capabilities. But he has won me over and really proved that he, along with Rooney, never have a bad game.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 30, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Gary Neville should not be given any more chance, simply he is of no use because of his injury and age. I don't know why he was chosen as the club captain in the 1st place?



yea neville is well past his age and ability,he just cant match up to the speed of the PL. but since O'Shea and Rafael are injured,maybe Fergie has no other option. De Laet is still too young to be a first teamer and fabio aint a RB.



> Fergie need to give the hair-dryer treatment to Carrick. Just how long will he hide and other would carry him?



Imo,carrick is great when the situation is favouring the team.But he has stepped up when needed,as in the Wolfsburg match,so it would be nice to see more of him in tense situations.Besides he too picks up his form post-Christmas.So we need to have faith in him,and while he's gearing up,its nice to see Scholesy and Fletcher playing well.Hargreaves returning will be a bonus too.Hopefully he can chip in a few assists and contribute to the defence as well.



> I never use to like Evra since the departure of Heinze, as i have never been convinced about his defensive capabilities. But he has won me over and really proved that he, along with Rooney, never have a bad game.



True.And Evra>>>>Heinze when it comes to going forward and dynamic presence on the field.Heinze was a LB,Evra has matured into a proper FB.

Many positives to be taken from the match including Rooney's hunger for goals and Valencia's sudden bursts of speed,well he runs faster than Messi sometimes. Defence needs to be tightened still though.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


ssk_the_gr8 said:


> If they start giving these as spotkicks, u would have like 5 penaltys in each match,
> BTW whats this  -



i think i mix-n-matched  typoed there dude


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 30, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^You on Tech Enclave?
> 
> Forget about the penalty, it was stupid. But i am worried about the comments made by Fergie before the match that, when fit, Brown is the best natural defender in the country. I am really worried as he and Vidic showed, they can't defend properly. They were running for the same ball and blocking each other rather then the striker. So we might see more of Brown in coming games.
> 
> ...



Brown is a good defender but he is similar to vidic, they both cant play together... we need evans back soon

wow, u should know why neville is captain....a good leader + senior player+ hes homegrown but a little 2 hot headed 
agree hes declined.. but he can still be used in PL matches.

Carrick has gone down big time, not 1 through pass or long balls , has he forgotten to play.. he was so good in 2007-08

& evra has been our best player this season ... fletcher's second ... IMO

Offtopic: I'm not on tech enclave.. but was thinking of joining it.
i have never used that forum is it worth it?


----------



## sub1zero (Nov 30, 2009)

Ow ow ow. Yesterday's result still fkn hurts. Chelsea just dismissed us with remarkable ease. Wenger has a lot of explaining to do. Esp for substituting Song at HT (heh, never thought I'd hold Song in that regard). Eduardo is never going to settle in the 4 3 3 as well as RvP. So, perhaps a change of tactics is in order. A modified 4-4-2 with Arshavin in the hole and Eduardo/Vela up front with Nasri/Rosicky along with Fabregas behind Arshavin and infront of Song will perhaps work a lot better.
Looks very much like Chelsea's title to lose now. How I resent that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Gary Neville should not be given any more chance, simply he is of no use because of his injury and age. I don't know why he was chosen as the club captain in the 1st place?


coz he's an effing cvnt and such cvnts are made the craptain of manckers all ze time, kunt keane as his predecessor and aggressive fat arse rooney to follow him


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2009)

^Lage raho!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 30, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> coz he's an effing cvnt and such cvnts are made the craptain of manckers all ze time, kunt keane as his predecessor and aggressive fat arse rooney to follow him



sad..... loserfool has to let out his frustration with his season screwed... ok i forgive you kid, i know u're feeling the pressure... 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
OT: is Tech enclave worth it?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 30, 2009)

LFC_Fan's antics remind me of the crazy cat lady in The Simpsons


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 30, 2009)

^


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2009)

^Rehne do yaaron. Dont spoil his mood too much. Its time we support him in his exams


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

TE is not a place for football fans. Besides, nothing beats the Football Channel.  Hey, don't attack LFC_fan. He rightly spelled it as 





> kunt


 Don't any of you dare attack a Krow Klan Kmember.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2009)

^Very soon we are getting immunity from The United Nations for Crimes Against Krows   So be warned!!!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

Now where is my Kplasma Dashboard mounted machine gun?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> LFC_Fan's antics remind me of the crazy cat lady in The Simpsons


Who TF is that? Or some Romanian guy told you about that? 

It's fun to piss off of ze chavs and the manckers TBH. Can't resist the lulz 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


a_rahim said:


> ^Rehne do yaaron. Dont spoil his mood too much. Its time we support him in his exams


Dude, why are to keen to announce to the world that this LFC_fan has *exams*.  Please keep OMG he has exams and such stuff out, not a dig, just a humble request.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2009)

Wenger's post match comments were sh1te,about the scoreline not reflectng the actual game.
I thought he noticed our weakness after the Sunderland game but apparently he did not.We are not going to do well domestically until the defensive coaching situation is solved.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Who TF is that? Or some Romanian guy told you about that?
> 
> It's fun to piss off of ze chavs and the manckers TBH. Can't resist the lulz


Same feelings here 




> Dude, why are to keen to announce to the world that this LFC_fan has *exams*.  Please keep OMG he has exams and such stuff out, not a dig, just a humble request.


Talk about hypocrisy!!!!!!
You are actually SHOUTING IT ALL OVER!!!!!! Just see your siggy to CONFIRM


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 30, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Wenger's post match comments were sh1te,about the scoreline not reflectng the actual game.
> I thought he noticed our weakness after the Sunderland game but apparently he did not.We are not going to do well domestically until the defensive coaching situation is solved.



bt i did note his point,about a goal being disallowed.the ref Marriner was epic phail


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 30, 2009)

Sheesh 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_recurring_characters_in_The_Simpsons#Crazy_Cat_Lady


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Same feelings here
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> NOTICE: Away from IRC and Forum.  See you guys in January.


I only said I am away from IRC and Forum. :/ (Forum except zis thread of course  )


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2009)

*www.goal.com/en/news/10/italy/2009...i-had-signed-cristiano-ronaldo-steven-gerrard

Hahaahahaha   

And a cow jumped over the moon! Really!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> bt i did note his point,about a goal being disallowed.the ref Marriner was epic phail


Agree about the ref but the performance was a carbon copy of our showing in big games since 2005.Chelsea didn't break a sweat and Wenger should have taken the blame.

"Victoria concordia crescit"

We need to follow our motto and get the team to play with discipline and organisation.Therefore an overhaul of defensive coaching is required to be successful over short-medium term.George Graham and his team put the back 4 through endless drills,resulting in the best defense in the English league,we need that approach back.Too many players are found all over the pitch when we have to defend,hence the loss of shape.
Hell,how many times our FBs absence cost us goals when they are caught upfield.2 cashley crosses from the right resulted in 2 goals,which is unacceptable.
In the short term,we can do with an established Goalkeeper,a DM,atleast to replace Song while he is away.I don't trust Denilson at all.(anyone saw him smiling around and strolling casually after misplacing passes?) And a physical striker to play as a target man,as plan B.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 1, 2009)

^u need a good fullback.thats it imo.verma and gallas just had a bad day at the office,but there could be trouble regarding their replacements given they r injured.

arsenals much celebrated midfield consisting of arshavin,nasri and fabregas failed miserably.i think we couldve seen a different result had these 3 played to their usual potential.Denilson played like a 12-yr old kid,was manhandled at times.eduardo was poor too.walcott had the speed but not the quality.

the player of the day for arsenal was rosicky imo.never gave up,consistently delivered clean passes only for the recieving player to mess it up.

all these remarks do pin-point the need of having another world class player in the side though.a w-class defender (FB) is what arsenal need,if they r to challenge for the title.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2009)

FBs are least of our worries,they don't come any better than Sagna,Eboue,Clichy and Gibbs.
The highest priority is a GK.Almunia has let in a goal for every 2 shots this season.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 1, 2009)

Mannone seems to have the right gait to be a proper GK.Dont you think? Maybe he needs to train harder?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2009)

I think he needs to be loaned out.GKs don't work like outfield players,they can't be gradually brought into the team as a sub.They need 90 minutes every week to get better.
It wouldn't be wise to let a young GK learn in the first team,right in the middle of the season.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 1, 2009)

Krow said:


> TE is not a place for football fans. Besides, nothing beats the Football Channel.



I was asking... whether TE is good as a tech forum?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 1, 2009)

^In comparison, TE is better (Read: Active). But can we change our emotional heart? I can't


----------



## Krow (Dec 1, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^In comparison, TE is better (Read: Active). But can we change our emotional heart? I can't


Me neither.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 1, 2009)

hey on the bright side u can always be active on 2 forums.... 
i'm not going to leave digit...


----------



## Rahim (Dec 1, 2009)

*Messi wins Ballon d'Or * 

1. Lionel Messi (Barca), 473 points.
2. Cristiano Ronaldo (Real), 233.
3. Xavi (Barcelona), 170.
4. Andres Iniesta (Barcelona), 149.
5. Samuel Eto'o (Inter Milan), 75.
6. Kaka (Real Madrid), 58.
7. Zlatan Ibrahimovic (Barca), 50.
8. Wayne Rooney (Man United), 35.
9. Didier Drogba (Chelsea), 33.
10. Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), 32.
11. Fernando Torres (Liverpool), 22.
12. Cesc Fabregas (Arsenal), 13.
13. Edin Dzeko (Wolfsburg), 12.
14. Ryan Giggs (Man United), 11.
15. Thierry Henry (Barcelona), 9.
16. Luis Fabiano (Sevilla) 8.
(tie) Nemanja Vidic (Man United), 8.
(tie) Iker Casillas (Real Madrid), 8.
19. Diego Forlan (Atletico Madrid), 7.
20. Yoann Gourcuff (Bordeaux), 6.
21. Andrey Arshavin (Arsenal), 5.
(tie) Julio Cesar (Inter), 5.
(tie) Frank Lampard (Chelsea), 5.
24. Maicon (Inter), 4.
25. Diego (Juventus), 3.
26. David Villa (Valencia)
(tie) John Terry (Chelsea), 2.
28. Franck Ribery (Bayern M), 1.
(tie) Yaya Toure (Barcelona), 1.
30. Karim Benzema (Real), 0


----------



## Baker (Dec 1, 2009)

^^
lets see what he can do in world cup for argentina..


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 1, 2009)

*barcaforum.com/images/smilies/flagvl8.gif *barcaforum.com/images/smilies/2145960713mundoemotiincmy8.gif*barcaforum.com/images/smilies/flagvl8.gif

*barcaforum.com/images/smilies/messi.gif

IMO both Xavi and Iniesta should've got more points than ronaldumb...Messi has been crowned by the highest margin ever!!


----------



## Rahim (Dec 1, 2009)

^Agreed. Xavi & Iniesta are better than Ronaldo. But glamour always wins isnt it?

Maradona is a big fan of Xavi

Messi just have to shut his critics and show he is a man rather than a toddler, by performing in the World Cup.


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah...thats the only problem...he has not been able to deliver so much for his country.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 1, 2009)

when it comes to consistently performing for club and country both,David Villa and Berbatov pwn all.english players are poor at it.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 2, 2009)

Utd 2-0 up at OT vs Roflham Lolspurs. both gibson classics.HT now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2009)

Neither of our CC or prem game is live on TV this week.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 2, 2009)

^lol.ntl they dont show cc here.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Dec 2, 2009)

But Man u's match was live on zee sports.
R u sure our match is not live ?


----------



## prakhar18 (Dec 2, 2009)

The match was supposed to be on Zee sports but due to TECHNICAL issues, they could not relay the feed.

Anyways i saw the match on live streams. Skysports 2 live feed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2009)

Good to see EBOUE and other seniors included.Still too weak to win the tie IMO.

I would like

---------Fabianski
Eboo-Silvestre-Bartley-Traore
-----Song---Eastmond
---------Ramsey
Merida---Vela-----Wilshere

Whoa that team looks solid.But Wenger won't play that 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Or put Song at the back for Silvester and play Rosicky in the middle.Pwnage!


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2009)

When is the match starting? I finally have internet.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2009)

1:15 kick off


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2009)

Martin Tayler's column on skysports said:
			
		

> ALWAYS GUNNER CONCEDE
> I'm a frustrated Arsenal fan, struggling to understand why my team can dominate possession like they did on Sunday and still let in goals. My theory is that an unusually high proportion of shots against Arsenal end up going in. Can you provide any stats on this subject that will tell me if I'm right? Seb Holding.
> 
> MARTIN SAYS: Opta have provided the stats you're looking for and in the month of November, your theory appears to be correct. In November in the Premier League, Arsenal allowed only eight shots on target all month - and yet conceded five goals.
> ...


 Wtf is Almunia doing!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2009)

Fabianski
Eboue
Song
Silvestre
Traore
Eastmond
Ramsey
Merida
Wilshere
Vela
Rosicky

Good selection.This team can beat City.

Given
Richards
Touré
Lescott
Bridge
Wright
Barry
Ireland
Bellamy
Tevez
Adebayor

No 1 team as expected
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Its going to be a fantastic game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2009)

*www.iraqgoals.net/epl1.html
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
lol@the cheap buildup and stupid light show.


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2009)

lol, I was about to post the same stream. It's very good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2009)

Cvnt offside after just 1 min of game


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2009)

Is Coquelin on the bench?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2009)

Silvester playing really good


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2009)

Captain's armband has improved his game, I guess.


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2009)

Half time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2009)

Not impressed by Eastmond so far,and Traore is very close to a second yellow


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2009)

Substitue Eastmond for Coquelin. We need to stop giving the ball away cheaply.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 3, 2009)

shitty score 

bad defending


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2009)

fsck Tevez.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2009)

2-0 Good Night


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

3-0, bad morning.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 3, 2009)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2755789/Wenger-is-Edin-for-Bosnian-ace.html


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

Rumours... *sigh*


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2009)

Blackburn 3-3 Chelsea : Blackburn win 4-3 on penalties
Man City  3-0 Arsenal

Arsenal's result was expected but Chelsea going out was a surprise.
-----------------------------------------------------

Semi-FInals:
*Man Utd v Man City
Blackburn vs Aston VIlla
*
The semis take place over two legs in the weeks commencing 4 and 18 January.


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 3, 2009)

last night's la liga result
xerez 0-2 barca with goals from henry and ibrahimovic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Arsenal's result was expected


heh


Saw the fury in papers about the handshake.Did they not see the incident where Hughes  snatched the ball off Wenger in his touchline area while shouting stuff in his face?That cvnt deserves a slap which he will get at the Grove,hopefully.

Disappointed at the loss of the cup,we are not really in a position to say that it was not a priority,after 4 barren seasons.CC wins have kickstarted a lot of trophy hauls for other teams.
3 goalless losses are pretty worrying as well.I think we should consider a change in system.


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

back to back 0-3 losses. Blank, but on the other side.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2009)

@A_G: That was not a malicious comment from me. 

Arsenal were not playing a tier-2 side who along with their fans would just love to soak in the party-atmosphere, let alone win against mighty Arsenal. They were playing a City side who came with full-strength and that too, at home. Wenger should have gauged the importance of the game and should have played his normal side. But he didn't and ended up having eggdrop on his face. Thank God, there was no controversial incident; otherwise Wenger would have cried horse all over it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2009)

No just reflecting at the truth of that statement.We were never in it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Alex Song got a 5th yellow and is suspended for the home game against Stoke.We will get a piece of life without Song in that game.


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

That too against a primarily Rugby team.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> @A_G: That was not a malicious comment from me.
> 
> Arsenal were not playing a tier-2 side who along with their fans would just love to soak in the party-atmosphere, let alone win against mighty Arsenal. They were playing a City side who came with full-strength and that too, at home. Wenger should have gauged the importance of the game and should have played his normal side. But he didn't and ended up having eggdrop on his face. Thank God, there was no controversial incident; otherwise Wenger would have cried horse all over it.





me nervous about citeh though.overcame tottenham due to good defending,need more of the same against citeh.

btw nebody saw Vida's defending?pure joy to watch


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 4, 2009)

Lost on penalties AGAIN 

Exactly like last year. Top of the table at start of December. Lost to Burnley on penalties in same round of Carling Cup, and it was the beginning of the end for Big Sleepy Phil.

Now is Ancelotti's acid test. Would he allow the team face the bitters with the same morale or would he do something different? Who knows?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Dec 4, 2009)

Arsenal management is faithful towards Wenger, but i wonder how long he can get away with the phrase "We are a young team". There were chants of Wenger should go at the start of this season from the fans. But the management put that to rest by saying Wnger is staying. From 2000 i have heard the same thing, the years that they won the league, everything was fine and dandy! But to be a powerhouse, you need experience and youth mix. They only experienced mid fielder in their team is Fabregas, who turns up and performs every match. This is no offense meant to the Arsenal fans though. Its just something the Arsenal management should look at. After the Emirates, there is a financial crunch and results count more now than it did before. Better results would definitelty mean more money.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2009)

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2009/dec/03/mark-hughes-hypocrisy-english-outrage
Good article.Guardian is the saving grace among the sh1tstorm of BS media.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

Some sensible comments, finally.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 4, 2009)

mark hughes=wannabe mourinho


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 4, 2009)

Draws for the WC to be declared now imo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2009)

Can't they just get on with the draw?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2009)

England in group C(unts)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
SA vs. Mexico is the opening game
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
England vs. USA.Great


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2009)

Eboue in Brazil's group


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks like its another QF exit for England in Group of C.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2009)

France in SA's group.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
ENgland got Slovenia and Algeria.Kind of easy ride
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Brazil,Portugal,Eboue,North Korea 
There is your official group of death


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 4, 2009)

eng,usa,algeria,slovania  great group
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Can't they just get on with the draw?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2009)

Germany-Australia-Ghana-Serbia

Tough,literally.Arsenal won't want to be in that kind of group ever.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 5, 2009)

*2010 World Cup draw*

*Group A*: South Africa, Mexico, Uruguay, France 

*Group B*: Argentina, South Korea, Nigeria, Greece 

*Group C*: England, USA, Algeria, Slovenia 

*Group D*: Germany, Australia, Ghana, Serbia 

*Group E*: Netherlands, Japan, Cameroon, Denmark 

*Group F*: Italy, New Zealand, Paraguay, Slovakia 

*Group G*: Brazil, North Korea, Ivory Cost, Portugal 

*Group H*: Spain, Honduras, Chile, Switzerland


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

Group G, E, D, B look like potential Groups of Death.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 5, 2009)

Too many groups of death


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 5, 2009)

B isnt close to being a group of death. G is undoubted the toughest group. Cant wait to see drogba fight it out with Ronaldo.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 5, 2009)

^^
Not to mention the Toure brothers too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2009)

lol@ the mention of noobs.

Eboue is the one to watch out for.Imagine Eboue lifting the World Cup


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 5, 2009)

Yea imagine. Eboue being mobbed by the toure brothers, drogba and cisse. 
Who do you think shall miss out from Group G? Brazil ivory or portugal?

For me its portugal, given their "stars"  dont seem to perform well in international fixtures.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2009)

Will give anything to see the Portugese NT cvnted out of the WC by Eboue and mates.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Walcott injured again(meh)


----------



## Rahim (Dec 5, 2009)

^The point that Portugal have been without a top quality proper striker makes it appealing to see them win. All they can muster was that lone old striker Pouleta 

Argentina would be a laughing stock of this WC. Too many quality players but managed by a terrible coach.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh yes . .how could I forget Eboue? Drat 

What matches today?
I only know Chelsea play the bitters at the wastelands and ManUre play West Ham United


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2009)

Just heard that Eduardo is injured as well...great,so when do we bring in U-14s


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^The point that Portugal have been without a top quality proper striker makes it appealing to see them win. All they can muster was that lone old striker Pouleta


Pauleta was class act. Perennially underrated.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2009)

01 Almunia
03 Sagna
05 Vermaelen
10 Gallas
27 Eboue
30 Traore
04 Fabregas
07 Rosicky
08 Nasri
15 Denilson
23 Arshavin

Omg no strikers.Dick vs. Wall comes to mind again
Looks like Shavva will play central.


----------



## tcpip (Dec 5, 2009)

has the match started?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2009)

30 mins to go


----------



## tcpip (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks for the headsup.. I am gunner fan .. hopefully you are too.. judging from your nick

will wrap up some coding .. but I have to hit the bazaar first


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 5, 2009)

Are they showing the match?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 5, 2009)

OMG!!!! Eboue saved a goal for the stokes. :O


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

CRAP!  Drab LFC game is live, just seeing it for two minutes made me sleep like a log! ManUre game is live on as many as 3 channels (STB)! 

Good goal Shava! 1-0 at HT.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 5, 2009)

United defense crisis!!!!!!! Carrick comes on to play along side Brown.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

I heard Neville got injured again.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 5, 2009)

ballack n deco starting .. grrrrr .....
malouda or joe cole sud v started ... definitely gona drop points here ....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 5, 2009)

its Official-liverpool Screwed!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
but ofcourse. hope they dont screw us next week.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2009)

Just watched the replay on Star Sports(didn't read the score,or streams)
Arshavin did very,very well up front.His finish was as good as his holding off of that giant oaf crashing into him.Hopefully his goal will give him the much needed confidence.
Vermaelen also deserves a shout,impeccable defensive performance.

So,3 points,Arshavin goal,clean sheet and a professional performance was all we could have asked for.The only negative is the bag of injuries picked up in this game.We can't play Liverpool without strikers.(Eboue,Traore and Gallas pulled something too)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I hope the (sky)Blue cvnts hold on.Can really do with Chelsea dropping points.

Btw. cvntoid's own goal was hilarious


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2009)

YEAH GET IN GIVEN!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Yellows raining on Chelsea,Dirty chavs
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Captain cvnt limping off


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2009)

Man City won,now go back to your drawing streak.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 6, 2009)

Ohhkyy.. 5 points clear now.(hopefully)
Now we need someone else to draw against Chelsea and someone to kick their arse. We are in.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 6, 2009)

This is an exact replay of last year. I could NOT believe it happened, but it did. Carling Cup broke our momentum last year, and it has done so today too. 

How could Lampard miss that penalty? I was simply aghast. On the other hand, Given got lucky with his choice, so cant blame the real Mr.Chelsea. I had a gut feeling that it would be saved too. 

The squad couldn't apply itself at all. Drogba looked like he ran offside for fun. The fake Mr.Chelsea was totally amiss and did nothing. All our passes were weak and were intercepted. 

I dont want to comment on the ref. Despite many handballs, the Blues didn't play well anyway. So I doubt that even if any of those decisions had gone our way, it couldn't have helped. 

Just like the Wigan game, it also seemed that Ancelotti was overconfident. Why the **** wasn't Joe Cole played? I wish I can ask him.


Overall, I do hope that Lampard will dust himself up and move on. I still support him. Heck even Fabregas missed a penalty today afaik. That's all I have to say. A very poor game today.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2009)

*img686.imageshack.us/img686/8828/93988902.jpg
Freddy was at the game,still classy as ever.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 6, 2009)

no mention of the team of the day yet?!

another 4 goal fest for united,w.ham didnt take their chances as usual,3 points in the bag.citeh win doin a big favour really.those chel-sh1tes deserved to be beaten (or atleast drawn ) against us,our wannabe neighbours did it for us instead.

gibson is turning to be scholesy pt 2. what a first time shot.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *img686.imageshack.us/img686/8828/93988902.jpg
> Freddy was at the game,still classy as ever.



ljungberg>any arsenal player today


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, seems like chamakh isnt available for January transfer. Anyone any ideas? We desperately need someone to turn it on. A DM would be good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2009)

and a CB if Senderos leaves.



> 'We are hopeful that Eboue, Traore and Gallas are not too serious but Tomas Rosicky is out for a while. Eduardo has a thigh problem, he had to stop training yesterday. It is a little recurrence, the medical staff tell me he could be available next week'


Fvck,Rosicky out again.Its a full blown injury crisis right now.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 6, 2009)

What is rozza made of?? How can a player who sets such high standards be such a $#^$%%


----------



## iinfi (Dec 6, 2009)

against a team with full of quick n nibble players ... playing ballack n worse still deco was a tactical blunder .... people who sud v started were on the bench ... n baletti for carvalho was a bigger joke .. malouda sud v started or atleast come on at halftime ... no second thoughts ... city played better ...
lampard is not the same lampard we had last season .. he has gone a shade patchy though is still the best mid-fielder we have....

against a strong full strength opposition our weak areas were exploited ... with deco on the pitch the game may look little beautiful ... but hasn't mourinho taught us all beautiful things on the pitch dont shine as silver?


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2009)

^ when will your hate for Ballack and Deco get over?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 6, 2009)

CIty actually gave a strong fight to Chelsea and the latter just were astonished with the response. But Ancelotti must think this is not Seria A or AC Milan. This is fast paced BPL.

United have their own defensive crisis now, with Neville, O'Shea, Rio and perhaps Vidic out. SAF mentions Carrick might be played in the defence once again along with Fletcher at RB, against Wolfsburg.

Why can't West Ham play out a gritty 1-1 draw? Why it has to be a goal galore all the time? I am saying this because the manager is beloved Zola. 
Take nothing away from United though, they were simply clinical. Kuzcask is beginning to find his feet and should be given the no 2 sopt behind VDS.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 6, 2009)

offtopic:

guys whats the best site for watching live streams of matches?
what softwares do i need to install?
will the streaming work well enough on a 256kbps connection?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2009)

Myp2p.eu lists all the available streams and bit-rates.Iraqgoals.net is generally a reliable streaming site.
No need for any software except flash,some streams require Sopcast or TVU but they don't usually work at 256Kbps.
Yes,if you get the maximum speed all the time there is a chance that you'll get a working 256kbps stream.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 6, 2009)

It's just one f**king loss. The sky ain't falling.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 6, 2009)

^Maze lene denaa


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 6, 2009)

OT:
guys is there any good site/torrent site from where i can download the full match..so that i can watch it later like a live match. 
i dont have access to tv anymore...
the site should be quick ... i.e. it should post the match a few hours after its over.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 6, 2009)

^I was searching for them and most of them are low quality recordings


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 6, 2009)

i have found sports scene.net but its very slow, it uploads torrents like 2 days after the match


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2009)

Everton score 2 in the last 15 mins to deny Tottnum the win.Howard saved a pen right at the end.Weekend of missed pens


----------



## iinfi (Dec 7, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ when will your hate for Ballack and Deco get over?



i m complaining against the tactics now ..not ballack or deco .... 
deco is still poor ... ballack has improved a bit but is not the same ballack who joined us from bayern.... drogba's overall play has improved since the last time i shouted .. but still both drogs n anelka are still poor whn it comes to finishing one on one with the GK...


lastly i feel group D n F are the toughest grp n i wud say D is the group of death ..wat say?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 7, 2009)

Gerrard dive against Blackburn.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvittBE0gbg
You may have heard it here first,cause there hasn't been anything in the papers.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

^Lol.  Not unexpected, is it?


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 7, 2009)

^^tight angle,but since he got the ball,could be that the blackburn defender just chipped on his sidefoot.

ntl the "You'll never get a job" emblem brought teh big lulz


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 7, 2009)

@A_G
No. Republik Of Mancunia beat you to it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 7, 2009)

Arsenal is literally in shambles. with more than 12 players out due to injury, we are struggling to make a team out of the ones available(a respectable one at that). We really need some backup or an overhaul in the med dept or some prayers.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 7, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Arsenal is literally in shambles. with more than 12 players out due to injury, we are struggling to make a team out of the ones available(a respectable one at that). We really need some backup or an overhaul in the med dept or some prayers.



its the same with united backline
the team of 19 thats going to wolfsburg has only 2 defenders in Evra & gill(youth team)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 7, 2009)

*www.givemefootball.com/premier-league/arsene-is-living-in-the-real-world


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2009)

We have to field our reserves in Greece,not even 1 first teamer should play.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Carlos Vela
Theo Walcott
Aaron Ramsey
Alex Song
Mikael Silvestre
Jack Wilshere
Lukasz Fabianski (GK)
Vito Mannone (GK)
Fran Merida
Kyle Bartley
Francis Coquelin
Thomas Cruise
Craig Eastmond
Jay Emmanuel-Thomas
Kerrea Gilbert
Luke Ayling
Mark Randall
Gilles Sunu

Team to greece.


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2009)

That team is dedicated to A_G.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2009)

^^
What is Song doing there?


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 8, 2009)

Krow said:


> That team is dedicated to A_G.


lol


----------



## crawwww (Dec 9, 2009)

Krow said:


> That team is dedicated to A_G.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2009)

Juve vs. Bayern is undoubtedly the match of the day.1-1 at HT


----------



## ico (Dec 9, 2009)

hehe, Munich goal keeper Butt pwned Buffon.


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

Juve 1-4 Munich. Saw the second half just now. Munich were much much better than aging, slow, half hearted Juve.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2009)

We may get Munich in the 2nd round.Although they are far from their former self,Ribery and Robben can cause us a lot of problems with our ever present injuries.
I'd rather take Mourinho's lackluster Inter over them.


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't want Bordeaux either.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2009)

We can only get 2nd placed teams,Brodeaux are kicking some serious arse this time around though.
Barca's group is wide open,we can get any one of the 4 teams from that group of death.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 9, 2009)

Sneijder in for Milan today. Dont take them lightly.


----------



## crawwww (Dec 9, 2009)

I want Bordeaux


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 9, 2009)

awesome performance by owen... the last goal was a cool 1on1 chip, just loved it.
& obertans dribbling inside the box.... showed his class.. 
with no defenders.... awesome performance i'd say


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

Today is the real test for our U-14 team.


----------



## crawwww (Dec 9, 2009)

U-14 ....


----------



## ico (Dec 9, 2009)

crawwww said:


> U-14 ....


----------



## crawwww (Dec 9, 2009)

U14


----------



## ico (Dec 9, 2009)

Classic vaibhavtek emoticon.


----------



## crawwww (Dec 9, 2009)

.......................................


----------



## Apple Juice (Dec 9, 2009)

crawwww said:


> U-14 ....





crawwww said:


> U14





crawwww said:


> .......................................



You nooooob!  Fnid origanal somthing atleast. Copycat post, name , smiley. Nooooob! Eat Apple nd drink Maltova, ur fever will cm down.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 9, 2009)

F***in B*******. Arsenal isnt being telecasted agin.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol,why would they show a dead rubber game featuring our reserves when they don't even show our QF games?
Cvnts


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 9, 2009)

GAWD!!Fearing this, i have opted for a 1.5 mbps connection so that i can have proper streams. But that bloody thing doesnt get activated till friday.i am so pissed.


----------



## ico (Dec 9, 2009)

^^ whats the upload speed?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 10, 2009)

512 kbps i assume.


----------



## crawwww (Dec 10, 2009)

Apple Juice said:


> You nooooob!  Fnid origanal somthing atleast. Copycat post, name , smiley. Nooooob! Eat Apple nd drink Maltova, ur fever will cm down.



ok


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 10, 2009)

Fabianski

Gilbert
Bartley
Silvestre
Cruise

Song
Ramsey
Merida

Wilshere
Vela
Walcott

Pretty decent team.


			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Arsenal's line-up is the youngest in the history of the Champions League. Their starting XI has an average age of 21 years and 215 days, beating Ajax's record of 21 years and 355 days, set against Club Brugge exactly six years ago.




---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------

Barca down 1-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 10, 2009)

Good game by the lads,that was a nice performance at a tough away venue.The goals will come when our strikers adjust to the lone man role(hope its sooner rather than later).
IMO Fabianski showed enough to be given the #1 spot.
 at Liverpool losing again even with a strong team.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 10, 2009)

^ this was liverpool's season


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 10, 2009)

Eboue OUT for Anfield game
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/eboue-out-for-sunday-s-trip-to-anfield

Meanwhile, Essien picked an injury, out for 3 weeks 

Who'll replace him? Hope it's either Deco or Lamps or even Ballack with Malouda filling the remaining gap, rather than give Mikel another go


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 10, 2009)

OMG I am feeling the panic.Even our 'fit' players have knocks.


> Gallas, Traore are still doubts but I think they will make it. Fabregas has a back problem and Arshavin has got a bruised foot too but I think they will make it too."


We need our players to heal fast or our season will end in December.


----------



## remrow (Dec 10, 2009)

lamo why hate chelsea huh!
Man YOU suck


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 11, 2009)

remrow said:


> lamo why hate chelsea huh!
> Man YOU suck



plastic v1.0


----------



## Rahim (Dec 11, 2009)

Krow is getting plenty of his cousins registering here


----------



## Baker (Dec 11, 2009)

any transfer news updates guys..?
we can see lot of rumours for aguero , angel di maria , Balotelli ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 11, 2009)

Arsenal will be eyeing a striker. I dunno why they cant bid for david villa. They have earned so much with ade and toure.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 12, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Arsenal will be eyeing a striker. I dunno why they cant bid for david villa. They have earned so much with ade and toure.



zat iz not the "arse way"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2009)

Snap up Benzema in the summer when he flops at Real.Striker is the least of our worries in January.
We need
#1 DM
#2 GK
#3 CB backup

in that order

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------

Injury list before Liverpool and Arsenal game.
Source: Guardian.com

LIVERPOOL: Doubtful - Ngog (illness)

ARSENAL: Diaby (calf), Eduardo (thigh), Fábregas (back), Gallas (h'string), Traoré (h'string), Arshavin (foot) Clichy (back, Dec 26), Rosicky (groin, Dec 26), Eboué (h'string, Jan), Bendtner (groin, Jan), Gibbs (foot, Feb), Van Persie (ankle, Mar), Djourou (knee, Apr)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 12, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Snap up Benzema in the summer when he flops at Real.Striker is the least of our worries in January.
> We need
> #1 DM
> #2 GK
> ...



the main thing you have to do is fire your medical staff & get some new one..

& your bad luck with injuries is amazing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2009)

Bottomham down 1-0 Had a feeling that it would be a fun game.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 12, 2009)

Chelsea are winning this one for sure. They have taken everton by the collar from the word go.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2009)

Figueroa scores a stunner from beyond the half way line 

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

Everton are sh1te but this doesn't mean they got no chance.
1-0


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 12, 2009)

2-2 chelsea everton
any working live stream links plz for 256kbps?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 12, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Figueroa scores a stunner from beyond the half way line




Shouildnt he be given the same status as beckham then?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2009)

OMG Please hang on Everton

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

Everton are terrible,they can't pass the ball at all.

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

Chlesea drew
Mancity drew 
Tottenham lost

Come on Arsenal,don't fvck it up now.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 12, 2009)

thanx Ballack.... never really liked the guy.. hate his gait & attitude

it ends 3-3 awesome


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2009)

Now waiting for good news from Old Trafford.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 12, 2009)

a working 256 kbps live stream... none of them seem to work.. the vshare ones stop after a minute


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ www.iraqgoals.net ??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 12, 2009)

is iraqgoals channel 5 working for anyone


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2009)

*www.glory-glory.co.uk/forums/15/775458/ShowThread.aspx 

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

@ssk: Its working for me(and Arsenal streams never work)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 12, 2009)

its not even working in stupid IE also(the last resort)....looks like i will have to download the match again...
so i'll have to go missing again from all football news websites/forum/digit forum football channel  for 2 days... until the torrent is uploaded & i finish downloading it 
on my slow 256 kbps connection
so that i can have the pleasure of watching the match as if it were live..... sad par karna padta hai for the love of footy


----------



## Krow (Dec 12, 2009)

Good work Wolves and Everton! Come on Villa!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

Wayne "I have never dived and I never will" Rooney booked for diving.

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

VILLLLA WIN!W0000000000T

Surely we will fvck up tomorrow


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2009)

Good news arrived.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 13, 2009)

Please please.We have to win tomorrow. We have tooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 13, 2009)

f**k .... today's a bad day. 1st my exam gets f**ked up & now we lose the match..
we need our rio/evans back.& for the love of god how has carrick turned into jenas  this season
fletcher is versatile, he's awesome at CM but as an RB.. we can do better..


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2009)

How was the Rooney's dive?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 13, 2009)

ico said:


> How was the Rooney's dive?



i'm fine with it.. he didnt complain as if he didnt do it. he was caught,took the card quietly.

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Surely we will fvck up tomorrow



there was a bet on betfred 1:24.... that all of the big 4 dont win this weekend.
should have taken it.. my 20$ would most likely become 480 by 2morrow evening


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 13, 2009)

there was contact,just that he went down too easily.bad result for utd,shouldve capitalised the chelsea slip.

this is gonna be one close season.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 13, 2009)

Fvcking repeat of last year to the letter. We drew against Everton last year too, under sleepy Phil. 

I think Cech needs some counselling, so does fake Mr.Chelsea on how to defend. Villa pwning ManUre just about saved our arse yesterday. But we cant slip up like this, like how we did last year.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

Just found out that Webb is the official today,same cvnt who sent Ade off against Liverpool last year with 2 ridiculous yellows.

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------

Props to Atkinson for playing fair even when it is ManU losing at OT.Normally you would see "until ManUre scores" on that board.
*photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs087.snc3/15442_237416879866_803819866_4373241_2683258_n.jpg


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 13, 2009)

oh god. just saw the fixtures for January and February. :O

27th Jan: Aston villa
30th Jan:Manchester United
6th Feb:Chelsea
10th Feb:Liverpool 

:O


----------



## Rahim (Dec 13, 2009)

This match reminded me of those 3 seasons ago where United dominated but couldn't score. Kudos to Villa for keeping their discipline and nerve and hats off to Freidal.

Carrick turning to Jenas? Wasnt I telling you all along. He has become a spectator now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

@ dreamcatcher-That,with the idea of Denilson as DM makes me shudder.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 13, 2009)

I just hope Arsenal pull through today. heard that Wenger was insiting on playing walcott as the CF and arsha and nasri in the wings.


----------



## Krow (Dec 13, 2009)

Reinforcements... PLEASE! Good job Villa! Today is a make-or-break day for us. Its now or we are out of the title chase. Time we stepped up and took a big four team by the b***s.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 13, 2009)

Its by no means a make or break. Given we will be 3 points clear of Manure and 6 of Chelsea if we lose this one.


----------



## Krow (Dec 13, 2009)

Erm... Also given we will still have an injury crisis and negative morale in the team? Plus we won't have Song soon either.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 13, 2009)

imo liv edgin this one out.those *******s somehow come up against big teams even when they're in poor form.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 13, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> This match reminded me of those 3 seasons ago where United dominated but couldn't score. Kudos to Villa for keeping their discipline and nerve and hats off to Freidal.
> 
> Carrick turning to Jenas? Wasnt I telling you all along. He has become a spectator now.



i know..... hes seems to be a waste of space, cant shoot,cant defend,cant pass. wth is he in the team for...at least gibson's shots test the keeper & go in sometimes


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 13, 2009)

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/wenger-calls-for-international-friendly-ban

Ban friendlies. Yeah Wenger.Way to go!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

He is going to sue Dutch FA,good move and his words are spot on.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 13, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i know..... hes seems to be a waste of space, cant shoot,cant defend,cant pass. wth is he in the team for...at least gibson's shots test the keeper & go in sometimes



carrick shouldve scored in the end.no excuse for that,but id still defend him sayin that he needs more match time to improve.

when u miss sitters and hit the post,u know its not your day.thats what happened yesterday.subbing giggs was a mistake.



> *www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/wenger-calls-for-international-friendly-ban



a justified move.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 13, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> carrick shouldve scored in the end.no excuse for that,but id still defend him sayin that he needs more match time to improve.
> 
> when u miss sitters and hit the post,u know its not your day.thats what happened yesterday.subbing giggs was a mistake.
> .



he's played better before, so i expect more from him + he is a senior player now, he should act like one,start imposing himself, make some through passes,control the game, the first name in the midfield should be carrick but its not hes 3rd choice or 4th choice


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

Liverpool: Reina, Johnson, Carragher, Agger, Aurelio, Mascherano, Lucas, Kuyt, Gerrard, Benayoun, Torres. Subs: Cavalieri, Aquilani, Insua, Ngog, Degen, Skrtel, Dossena.
Arsenal: Almunia, Sagna, Gallas, Vermaelen, Traore, Fabregas, Song Billong, Denilson, Walcott, Arshavin, Nasri. Subs: Fabianski, Diaby, Eduardo, Vela, Ramsey, Silvestre, Wilshere.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 13, 2009)

Are they going for a 4-4-2 formation? 

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

Woops, dint see nasri.

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------

*p2p4u.net/watch-live-sports.php?id=9930&link=1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

Sh1t just hold the ball.

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------

Denilson's first contribution to the game-A yellowx

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

fvck gallas injured

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------

Liverpool are coming at us hard.We are fvcking up without any room to play.

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------

fcvk off 1-0

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

Great work almunia,dropped the ball right in the penalty area


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2009)

Typical Almunia fvck up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

Hopeless performance


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 13, 2009)

fabregas is not even in the game.. i love almunia.. hes so good at fvck ups at the right time.. 
its feels strange wanting the scousers to win....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 13, 2009)

I am flying to London to trial for GK.Wish me luck. At least, if I can grab a ball i can try and punch the **** out of it and not palm it to a scouser urging  him to put it past me. 

Bloody****


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

Here we go again,hopefully this would be better than the shower of sh1t that was 1st half.

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------

OMG GET IN NOW FVCKEERS


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 13, 2009)

who scored & how ? my stream hung


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

Glenn Johnson puts a Nasri cross into his own net.
Liverpool are not working as hard now but we are still not making chances.

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

SHVVVVVVVVVVVVVA FANTASTIC FINISH YOU FAT FVCKER


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 13, 2009)

johnson fvcked again.. & hes worth 17mil.. lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

Five foot fooooooooooour 
hes five foot foooooooour
We have got Andrey Arshavin
fvck adebayoooor


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2009)

hahahaha niaaaaaa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2009)

Liverpool resorting to dangerous tackles.
Aquilani for Mascherano

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

Diabolical coming on for Arsenal

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

Arshavin shooting from everywhere now 

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------

Traore injured,potatohead ready to come on 

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------

Arshavin injured now 

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2009)

hahahahaha niaaaaaaa


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 13, 2009)

loving.... it scousers down & out


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 13, 2009)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Cheers to Arsenal supporters. Pee on the face of the scousers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2009)

MOTM=Vermaelen.Saved our arse big time

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

Fabregas-"Never seen Wenger like that before at HT."

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------

"Wenger said we are not fit to wear the Arsenal shirt playing like that"
Fantastic Arsene,enough of the comfort zone sh1t.

---------- Post added 14-12-2009 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 13-12-2009 at 11:44 PM ----------

Next up,its Burnley vs. Arsenal Thursday.Its not on TV as usual.


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> johnson fvcked again.. & hes worth 17mil.. lol


It was Carragher's deflection which caused the own goal. Johnson could not have avoided it.


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> MOTM=Vermaelen.Saved our arse big time
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was going to post. Yes, time to be tough Arsene, the trophies are a must this season.

3 away from ze Manckers and six from ze Chel$h1t. Hope badly we win the game in hand.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 14, 2009)

We need a GK. DESPERATELY. Almunia just wont do. He SUX. Please, leave a Dm or a CF, just get a GK. We wouldnt have gone 1 down in the first place if not for him.


----------



## Baker (Dec 14, 2009)

aguero is almost there in stamford bridge.....
it will be a good signing for chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2009)

Fair play to The Sun bringing Rooney's hypocrisy to light.Understandably it is nowhere close to this

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------

and whats up with Gerrard,I lost count of his dives around the box after we went 2-1 up.Our players looked at him like he was a freak when he started going down and crying for free kick every 5 minutes.He is just as bad as Ronaldo or Robben.

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------

Arshavin's goal vs. Liverpool reminded me of this from Pires.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHGEEaP8rgw
Kewell gave Liverpool the lead,Hyypia equalized through an own goal,and Pires won it by a fantastic strike.Sounds familiar?


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 14, 2009)

> and whats up with Gerrard,I lost count of his dives around the box after we went 2-1 up.Our players looked at him like he was a freak when he started going down and crying for free kick every 5 minutes.He is just as bad as Ronaldo or Robben.



dude thats a clear foul by gallas imo.also rooney's wasnt a dive either.there was contact in both instances.

while rooney came down too easily,gallas was totally beaten.thats what generally happens with the goalkeeper when he rushes forward.u dont get the ball,its a penalty.


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> dude thats a clear foul by gallas imo.also rooney's wasnt a dive either.there was contact in both instances.
> 
> while rooney came down too easily,gallas was totally beaten.thats what generally happens with the goalkeeper when he rushes forward.u dont get the ball,its a penalty.


He was not talking about what happened in the first half. Read: After we went 2-1 up. The first half instance looked like a penalty to Pool, but wasteful as they were, they could have been 4-0 up without that penalty. They didn't take their chances and the own goal killed their confidence. Poor from a "big four" team to lose morale so easily. Credits to Wenger.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2009)

Not talking about the penalty.IMO it was a 50\50 as Gerrard appeared to have played the ball out for GK.I wouldn't have had any problems had the ref given it.
However,Gerrard in 2nd half was a fvcking disgwace.

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

*www.redcafe.net/f7/lets-laugh-liverpool-234855/index5.html


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2009)

well, we did to Liverpool what ManU did to us.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 14, 2009)

> He was not talking about what happened in the first half. Read: After we went 2-1 up.



sorry didnt read that,was in a haste.



> *www.redcafe.net/f7/lets-laugh-liverpool-234855/index5.html


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2009)

wth? Cech boo-ed by the Chelsea fans?


----------



## sub1zero (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmm...Chelsea, Liverpool and Manchester United play at home in the midweek games eventhough they all played the weekend games at home as well. Arsenal are ofcourse away. Coincidence?

PS: Arsenal game has been bumped for the Sp*rs Citeh game.


----------



## xtremevicky (Dec 16, 2009)

Man Utd 3 Wolves 0 
Rooney 
Vidic 
Valencia

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------

Man Utd 3 Wolves 0 
Rooney 
Vidic 
Valencia


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 16, 2009)

Traore out for atleast 10 days with a hamstring.Eboue is back.
Wenger confirmed that Silvest will cover for Traore.Arshavin has been playing with a foot injury but has made himself available for selection.
Nice to have a tough guy like him who does not sit out 5 games with sprained wrist and stuff like that.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn it. Arsenal squad now in it's barebones with Silvervest on pitch, he's the 3rd choice side back afaik. Eboue and Arshavin will play though.

Chelsea will face off against Avram Grant. Maybe the squad should be told how to tackle properly first rather than how to reduce the damage after the dead-ball is given. 

@ico
Petr Cech was not booed. Just a select few in the stands voiced their opinion. Maybe it was too harsh, but I admit, I was really disappointed with Cech myself. He's doing an Almunia almost every game now


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2009)

Now this is what you call 'hilarious'.... 

[youtube]rrw4IlKRPmc[/youtube]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2009)

Almunia
Sagna
Gallas
TV
Silvestre
Cesc
Song
Diaby
Nasri
Arshavin
Walcott

Jay Emmanuel Thomas makes it to the bench alongwith Fabianski, Eduardo, Ramsey, Vela and Wilshere


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2009)

Fab scored.

Damn, Arshavin hits the post. Would have been  lovely finish.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2009)

FABREGAS! 0-1

watching TVU stream,working great so far.

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------

We scored in the first 15 minutes and are pwning them by taking shots from everywhere.
Where is my old arsenal


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 17, 2009)

Anelka!!! O is it Alex? either way, 1-0 to Chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2009)

fvck 1-1 Penalty

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------

Fabregas subbed
FVCK


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 17, 2009)

ars bookers in all sorts of trouble. pompey have equalised too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2009)

Should have really won that game in the first half.Just hoping that Fab doesn't have a big injury.


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2009)

Points dropped.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> FABREGAS! 0-1
> 
> watching TVU stream,working great so far.
> 
> ...


There it is,back in full force


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Dec 17, 2009)

Y? do they svck so much . Gunners wats with them. I can't understand drop pt against teams of the bottom half. If they font buy gud players  which is really unlikely they ll certainly wont get anything this season plus lose likes of fab, he ll probably like to play for better team n earn more


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2009)

I would have taken 4 points out 6 from these 2 games before Saturday so its not all gloomy,but we do lack the bottle to win the league.
How bad was Theo last night?Almost all of his crosses\passes hit the nearest defender.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 17, 2009)

^ for the record 85% + of his passes were inaccurate.thats shameful


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2009)

That stat seems true based on what I observed.It was frustrating as hell,even if he was off form or unfit,he could and should have done better than that.
Even that didn't make him our worst performer,Almunia outdid himself against Burnley.
Lucky to escape with a point.

Fabregas out for Hull game with a hamstring.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 17, 2009)

Is it true that Henry is going to MLS?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2009)

Scrappy, scrappy game, but still, 3 points is all that matters right now. 

Chelsea 2-1 Pompey


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 17, 2009)

*www.nytimes.com/reuters/2009/12/17/sports/sports-uk-soccer-england-arsenal-fapl.html

imo wenger shouldnt be saying this,given he too recieved criticism for fielding a team of 'kindergartens' as per Sammer,against olympiakos.wouldnt have changed much in that group had they fielded a stronger team,but still,the 'credibility' was affected ntl .

i agree with mccarthy in this case.there was no way he was gonna come out with even a point even with his full-strength team,so why risk important players when you have a game the coming weekend which you can win.

in other news,*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_5776840,00.html
 

also,this is interesting: 
*goal.com/en/news/1716/champions-le...ate-arsenal-chelsea-manchester-uniteds-dream-


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2009)

Agree about that,maybe he is just trying to deflect the negative press away from his team.Although he has a point about prem fixtures in UEFA cup weeks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2009)

CL draw starts soon,expecting Chelsea to get a piss easy draw.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 18, 2009)

hahaha
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrw4IlKRPmc

(Eboue is a major lol  )


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 18, 2009)

uefa CL draws underway


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2009)

Stuttgart vs Barcalona
Olymiacos Vs Bordeaux 
Inter Milan Vs Chelsea 
Bayern Munich Vs Fiorentina
CSKA Moskva Vs Sevilla
Lyon Vs Real Madrid
FC Porto Vs Arsenal
AC Milan Vs Man Utd


LOL

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------

Beckham returns to United,Mourinho to Chelsea.

Our draw is good but Porto are a tough team.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 18, 2009)

^Nice Draw


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 18, 2009)

omg it dont sound good for united man.btw hope becks is not booed


----------



## Rahim (Dec 18, 2009)

^Should United even fear anybody at this advance stage?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2009)

Easy draw for Utd. AC Milan are sh1t


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 18, 2009)

@A_G

Easy draw eh? Chelsea vs Inter it is 

Arsenal vs Porto

I dont think ManUre's draw deserves to be posted


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2009)

I would have loved AC Milan.Beating them will bring European glory and it won't be that  difficult since the players will be up for it.
Porto however will be a dull and nervy tie for us over 2 legs if we don't bring our A game.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 18, 2009)

^ ac milan are suffering the same fate as us atm.inconsistency in results. and those mfers seem to step up when it comes to big games. so no doubt im the most worried among the lot.

afa porto goes,expect a tough physical battle,nothing more.

this is a reality check for United.though the chances are nil,hope United get a major signing come Jan.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 19, 2009)

^I just hope United start playing a consistent mid-field. It sometimes gets really nervy looking at the starting 11.

I agree when it comes to a big night display AC Milan and Liverpool really turn-on the heat. Thats why they have been so successful in that competition.

WIll Beckham be fit for the games?


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 19, 2009)

yea he should be.he personally would be trying hard to meet his fellas,but at the other end.

and going by the recent defensive and form crisis,i doubt united will advance.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2009)

I like the new CL schedule,only 1 game per day will mean Arsenal on TV,surely. 
We need to humiliate Phil Clown today for all his sh1t last season.I hope Cesc sits in the stands with a leather jacket just to piss off Phil Brown.

I would lose some faith in Wenger if Almunia starts today.He was amazingly bad in the midweek.

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------

Arseblogger agrees 


			
				arseblogger said:
			
		

> And I want Cesc to come on the pitch in his puffa-hoody afterwards and gloat like Gloaty O'Toole, the gloatiest man in all of Ireland.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2009)

Pool having one of their days - 1-0 down and Masch has just been sent off.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 19, 2009)

thats a red card alright.good decision.4 match ban for masche as he's already been sent off once,vs united


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I like the new CL schedule,only 1 game per day will mean Arsenal on TV,surely.


Hail Platini!


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 19, 2009)

what a pathetic starting 11 by fergie


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2009)

And as if Pool losing 2-0 to Pompey wasn't enough, Fulham are currently leading ManU by 2 goals to nil!! 

I'll be praying they can hold on to this lead....


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 19, 2009)

the worst United performance for years


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2009)

Well I expected manure to drop points today but 3-0 is fvckin excellent.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 19, 2009)

u can talk of defensive crisis and 1-0 is okay at the cottage.should score atleast once to save face

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

mfers cant even keep the ball.outdone in every department.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2009)

3-0!!! Woooooot!!!  

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

The stage is set for us to open up a 6 point gap!! I just hope we don't go and feck it all up tomorrow...


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 19, 2009)

"Manchester United have been every bit as useless as Liverpool were earlier on today."

bbc sums it up well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2009)

Mancini at the City game and a press conference is held at 7 PM BST.Guess who is packing his bags.
Bad news really,Hughes was the only one holding City back


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 19, 2009)

Arsenal team in full: Almunia (c), Eboue, Gallas, Vermaelen, Silvestre, Song, Diaby, Denilson, Nasri, Arshavin, Eduardo
Substitutes: Fabianski, Sagna, Ramsey, Wilshere, Walcott, Emmanuel-Thomas, Vela

Eduardo again.Sux.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2009)

Official Team:

------------------ Almunia ------------------

Eboue --- Gallas ------- Vermaelen --- Silvestre

--------- Denilson -- Song -- Diaby ----------

Nasri ------------ Eduardo ---------- Arshavin
Awful midfield


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2009)

Huuuuh boy... Hughes out.... Dunno if Mancini will be able to do any better. His job was made ridiculously simple by the Calciopoli scandal and Moratti's treasure chest in Italy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2009)

Excited about Eduardo starting.He is a bit short of confidence but has loads of class.Walcott doesn't seem to have either.
Hull is the perfect side for Edu to murder and get some belief.

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

Also I would like to see Diaby on the wings(less useless there) and Nasri as a central mid.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 19, 2009)

This is the 12th time Arsenal have started without a single Englishman in their team this season already. No other Premier League side has even done it once this term.

still gutted by that steamroll 

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------




> I would lose some faith in Wenger if Almunia starts today.




still gutted ;(


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2009)

Almunia not only starts but he is the captain


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 19, 2009)

imo wenger did right.almunia needs weaker teams to build confidence. and captaincy will make him more responsible


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 19, 2009)

Both shite teams are in dustbins, where they belong. And comprehensively too. You couldn't ask for a better Saturday 

All we need removHull of Hughes and a class act by Chelsea tomorrow (both of which I think have a 50-50 chance  )

Why oh why does Wenger insist on Almunia? Doing an "Almunia" is apparently not getting to him. Mannone is 100x times better.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2009)

He is just an average keeper who needs to be sold.
Grove rocking with Eduardo chants.

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------

CESC IN A BLACK JACKET WITH EARPHONES
GET IN!


---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------

2 mistakes in 3 minutes by Diaby


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 19, 2009)

bad performance by us...
3 men at the back didnt work...nobody had a clue abt what he had to do
as soon as we went back to 4-4-2 we were much better...
we need our defenders back.. soon


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't know where the goals will come from,the midfield is totally useless.

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------

Silvest getting hot,nearly a melee.

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------

It was Nasri

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------

Hughes sacked,Mancini is their new manager


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 19, 2009)

is this a bad day for 3 of the big four,or did the premier league get too competitive.

im gutted and confused


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2009)

OMMMMG we scored our first goal from a FK in million years.Denilson scored on his first FK


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2009)

zooooooooooomg......................when had we scored last a goal through a freekick?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2009)

Very volatile between the two teams,nearly fought again in the tunnel.

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------

Atleast Denilson is good at something.

---------- Post added 20-12-2009 at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was 19-12-2009 at 11:53 PM ----------

Stephan cvnt now trying to injure Almunia,good to see Song trying to punch the fvcker in his face.


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2009)

Rape those cvnts....


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 20, 2009)

^^
DENILSON!!!


And Foster is an average keeper, Hilario is an okayish keeper. Almunia doesnt even deserve alms TBH. Wenger should chase Afinkeev in summer and spend the Highbury money on better medical staff.


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2009)

Denilson should be our free kick taker because HE SCORED A GOAL FROM A FREE KICK WHICH WE HADN'T SCORED SINCE AGES.

Well, when I saw Denilson taking the free kick, I said that, "If Denilson scores, we are winning the league."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2009)

Eduardo is close

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------

Nice performance by us so far in 2nd half.

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------

Silvest concedes a stupid penalty.Fvcking Manc

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------

SAVED!Almunia makes up for some of his errors.


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2009)

saved!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 20, 2009)

This is not a dream. Almunia saved the shot. REPEAT this is not a dream.

Almunia did a Kahn


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok,Fag-an dived for that penalty.Fvcking ref cvnt


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 20, 2009)

feel sorry for hughes..about time fergie handed over the dynasty to a worthy successor,and who else better than hughes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2009)

EDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Well done Diaby!


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 20, 2009)

EDUARDO!!!!


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2009)

Diaby + Eduardo xD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> about time fergie handed over the dynasty to a worthy successor,and who else better than hughes.


Oh dear 

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------

Hughes was a joker,Man city are better off without him


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 20, 2009)

ye man,after today's travesty,im beginning to doubt fergie's sanity.3 man backline for most of the game,starting players like anderson,heck what worse do you want


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2009)

Diaby gets the goal he deserved.
DD and Almunia save the day,how often you say that 

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------

Stand up if you hate Phil Brown


---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------

The commentators are so annoying.

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------

Phil Clown cvnted back home.Good performance.


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2009)

hahaha 

Diaby and Vermaelen MOTM for me.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 20, 2009)

im stilll in shock by that pasting by fulham


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2009)

LFC have become jokers.  I pity them.

Liverpool needs to go through strong rebuilding process IMHO. Sell a few players, get rid of Rafa and rebuild.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 20, 2009)

@Termi: Don't talk like an emotional fool. Mark Hughes is not good enough for a big club like United. He might have been a good player but definitely an arrogant coach. Saw his stupid antics against Wenger which was appalling to put it mildly.

Fergie made a terrible mistake in this match and so did his immobile players.
Something I noticed about Fletcher. He may talk all about his manhood and muscles but we saw how sissy he is when it comes to physical challenges. He was out-jumped all the time. Carrick is like a wood.
Why was Evra chosen as a captain when you have Rooney in the team?

Fulham played United off-the-park


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 20, 2009)

yup... 3-5-2 was a bad choice.... the players were bloody clueless esp. the back 3 & the wingbacks... & dont get me started on carrick.... & fletcher is good in the midfield not in defence...
evra was chosen captain as he was the only recognised defender... he was supposed to organise the defense like he has been doing in the previous matches....
this season all of the big 4 seem to have a lot of injury problems...

@terminator

Mark hughes is definitely a good coach.. but hes not good for a big club...
he will definitely do well at smaller clubs like blackburn etc.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 20, 2009)

yep was a bit blown away by the stupid performance yesterday.

btw a point to note:United have played most of their potentially difficult fixtures now.their next fixtures:

hull : away
wigan : home
birmingham : away
burnley : home
Hull : home

that means these 5 games are a must-win,if Utd are to be on track for the 4th consecutive title.any more slip-ups and we're doomed.

we need our defence back,and the return of a world class and technically superior defensive midfielder Owen hargreaves.



> Something I noticed about Fletcher. He may talk all about his manhood and muscles but we saw how sissy he is when it comes to physical challenges. He was out-jumped all the time. Carrick is like a wood.
> Why was Evra chosen as a captain when you have Rooney in the team?



agree about fletch,though one must consider that he isnt a natural defender,though aerial tackles have no connection to that whatsoever.cant really blame him coz you cant expect much from a makeshift defender.carrick was lol yesterday.gibson thinks he can score long rangers every time.imo evra and rooney were the only 2 players playing against fulham yest. it was 2 vs 20.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hargreaves - i've given up on him... even if hes back he'll be a sub.. fletcher has moved way ahead of him... & i'm pretty sure he has lost his tenacity after such an injury...
he will not have the guts to go into those bonecrunching tackles like he used to.. he's only human... it will be nothing short of a miracle for me if he becomes a regular starter.
& aerial battles are not a strong point of fletch.. 

the next 5 matches are must win... anything other than 15 points... & unlikely we win the league this season


----------



## ico (Dec 20, 2009)

Does anyone feel that Denilson's long range shooting has improved? He has scored only scored long range goals this season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2009)

Old 'wheeler n' dealer' Harry set to face lawsuit over tax evasion 
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/8422891.stm
Think he is fvcked there.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 20, 2009)

@ico: Since Fabregas is deployed quite higher up the pitch, no wonder Denilson scores from distance. Did I told you Carrick's defending has improved?


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 20, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Old 'wheeler n' dealer' Harry set to face lawsuit over tax evasion
> *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/8422891.stm
> Think he is fvcked there.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2009)

ico said:


> Does anyone feel that Denilson's long range shooting has improved? He has scored only scored long range goals this season.


He always had a good shot on him,I remember him scoring some screamers in his CC days.Don't know why he doesn't use those shots and his passing range more often.(see his amazing pass for the Walcott miss)

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

Fvck,poor call by the ref for the pen.Hope lampard miss

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------

Pen taken 3rd time


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 20, 2009)

che get a free penalty.that was a brilliant tackle and the mfer sturridge dived.

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

send ballack off for acting smart

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------

carvalho!!  che train in smart fouling and diving too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmm.. 1-1 and 5 more minutes to go!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 20, 2009)

Seems like no one wants to win the title this time around.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 20, 2009)

so it ends 1-1

heres a question for everyone?

has the competition in EPL improved this season a lot or are the big 4 playing very badly(for whatever reasons that may be)?


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 20, 2009)

they didnt deserve a point imo.rather taken 3 pts off them for tackling and fouling so badly 

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------

@ssk : its the big 4 who are an awful lot this time around,no question about that.but the progress of lower clubs in crunch games shows the standard has risen too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 20, 2009)

The general consensus is that we got a point that we ddn't deserve. It's points like this one that could come in handy at the end of the season.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 20, 2009)

i think its because of the big 4 performing badly... the only new entrant in the good teams is the upstart mancity.. the standards have not risen much


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2009)

The Premiership has improved tremendously,see the investments made by the owners.
Players like Cana and Modric are playing for 'smaller' teams like Sunderland and Spuds.

We are doing well considering all our injuries.Utd. and Pool have weakened but manure are still grinding out results,CFC have the best team but Ancelotti is holding them back.
So all in all,its both factors at work this season.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 21, 2009)

The match against Aston villa shall be a turning point. Have you guys noticed that we have dropped points against all the potential top 4 this season?


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 21, 2009)

I didnt see the second half, though I'm happy with a draw. Some how I have a soft corner for West Ham, so I didnt like to see them lose the game. Not to mention Zola as a coach, so I'm happy with the draw. 

We dropped 7 points out a possible 12, but we are going in to Christmas on top. Let's wait and see


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 21, 2009)

Yea, Chelsea is directly on top of MAnU.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Have you guys noticed that we have dropped points against all the potential top 4 this season?


Tottnum?
I would take a draw against Villa right now.We always struggle against them and they are the form team of the PL right now.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 21, 2009)

Totty are not top 4 material. Everyone knows it. 
United,Chelsea and Manc. 
Aston coming up.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 21, 2009)

given arsenal's injury list,i back villa come out with all three points. the hull game will be a tough one too,heck all away games seem tough this season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2009)

John Terry involved in secret cash scandal.
*www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00075/terry_top_2012_75301a.jpg


> The Chelsea skipper uses notorious ticket tout Tony Bruce as a fixer. On Thursday the pair took 200 £50 notes from News of the World investigators for a tour of the Premier League team's five-star training facility.


*www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/news/647166/TERRYS-ALL-SOLD-John-Terry-in-secret-cash-scandal.html

 Hardly surprising


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 21, 2009)

^^ agree... hardly surprising


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 21, 2009)

^ Read Chelsea's statement as well before jumping onto the media bandwagon.


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2009)

^ hmm, I did read Chelsea's statement, but as the article says, it did make the Chelsea captain look "greedy". You actually can't disagree on the latter.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 21, 2009)

Puzzled that Denilson took the free kick

Gawd, give the guy some credit.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Dec 21, 2009)

how long is cesc fab gone. any news on that. it was amazin n suprising to see the usual no gooders like diaby almunia edu coming up n playing their best this time. hope they do keep up in the next game against villa who r playing better n contending for the top four this season. its crucial game. dont drain it gunners.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2009)

> Contrary to media reports and the appearance of edited video this morning, the club is confident that at no time did John Terry ask for, or accept any money in relation to visits to the training ground.


Ahahaha,its on the video- "Give it to him"
If Terry intended to donate the money to charity,why involve middle men and all the hush-hush stuff?
No surprise after his mum was caught shoplifting and dad was dealing drugs.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Dec 21, 2009)

you can say its a family business then


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2009)

Benny sacked?Rumors circulating around.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 21, 2009)

couldnt have been more better for liverpool.and John Terry is a thug.ban him for life

btw *www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/liverpool/article6963381.ece


more lol - *www.sportingo.com/football/a12801_why-benitez-still-man-bring-back-liverpools-glory-days


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2009)

I see that there is no more news about Rafa,looks like he and Liverpool are still stuck with each other 
The Sun says that Given and Bellamy want out.We should have bought Given last January,we should not miss the opportunity this time around.
Adecvnt and Toure may leave too.(what a flop has Adebayor been!As expected)

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------

RAWK's delusion has turned into conspiracy theories. 


> I believe what's going on IS in some respects Rafa's masterplan; Consider matters - The Runner Up team from last season with only 3 departures DOESN'T become THIS bad in 6 months or so does it? - As such, I think Rafa' could quite easily end our slump if he wanted to but there's one very BIG pre-condition that needs fulfilling first for him to do that - that precondition? Why, the heads of our owners of course - He's aiming now for nothing less than the total destruction of their position and their ABSOLUTE and final removal from Liverpool FC and he's doing it using the power THEY gave him to slowly throttle the life from them - You know what as well? I think he'll manage it as well and not before time either - I think Rafa WILL end up saving the club from the greatest peril it will EVER face but our fans will be to busy slagging him off re' results on the pitch to see just what he's done off it - When what he's doing OFF the pitch here might be his greatest service of all to our club IF he can pull it off and I think that eventually, he will.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2009)

Arsenal.com arranged a webchat with AW today where he answered some tough(and funny) questions from the fans.
Part 1 is up
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/exclusive-wenger-webchat-part-one


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2009)

here a blog link about the voting for world's best player

Were United Captains More Honest Than Chelsea’s With FIFA Vote?



> It comes as no surprise that Terry, with all the morals of his drug dealing father and shop lifting mother, who himself has been exposed this week as taking thousands of quid to give behind the scenes tours of Chelsea’s training ground behind the club’s back, couldn’t bring himself to be quite as honest with his votes.
> 
> He voted Didier Drogba, the 53rd highest scorer in the Premiership last season, as the best player in the world, and Michael Ballack as the second best player in the world.


 

voting ballack as 2nd best is particularly amazing when he has generally been so bad since coming to chelsea.... terry's like the frog in the well ...he thinks all the best players are at his little club lol 
*therepublikofmancunia.com/were-united-captains-more-honest-than-chelseas-with-fifa-vote/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 23, 2009)

Full list of who voted whom is here-
*i.dailymail.co.uk/pdf/WorldPlayerVotes.pdf

Shambolic,the next generation of pundits look worse than this


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 23, 2009)

lolmao,bhutia voted 

terry voted ballack second best  mustve been paid 5 grand by ballack it seems

the brother frm zim is named method procedure wouldve sounded cooler 
more worse,his coach's name is Sunday


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 23, 2009)

*www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opinion/b...with-Arsenal-by-John-Cross-article265137.html

Mirror reporter John Cross writes about a decade of him covering the ups and downs of the great man.Fantastic read.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 23, 2009)

Messi was voted best player of the planet for the year but I do not like his comments about the premier league and La Liga.

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2780693/Messi-Prem-Lge-is-2nd-best.html

I was always a fan of him and Argentina and hope the Argentinians do well in the world cup 2010 but never a fan of Barca.

BTW, CR7 got the award for the best goal of the year, the one he scored for us in the CL QF against Porto.


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2009)

Congrats to Messi. Everyone likes to praise the league in which they are playing in. Grafite's goal was the best goal which was scored in the previous season.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 25, 2009)

thread's dead as of now,it seems..ntl merry christmas fellas


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 25, 2009)

Slow news week...
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/1082/79933032bf8.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, y'all!!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Dec 26, 2009)

its boxing day i m looking forward to..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 26, 2009)

back home... for holidays.. finally will be able to watch a match on tv properly instead of those stupid streams


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 26, 2009)

Chelsea drop 2 points again
At the very least its an insurance for our tough game tomorrow.
Birmingham are pissing all over Pool in the table


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2009)

ok, Arse will have to take their chance and win against Villa.  Tomorrow's game will decide our title challenge.

And then win our game in hand.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Dec 26, 2009)

birmingham did thier job. hart was superb n so were johnson carr. arsenal has to win this game.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 26, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chelsea drop 2 points again
> At the very least its an insurance for our tough game tomorrow.


good job by birmingham esp. hart..even after getting kicked in the head by the chel$hit player kalou...



> Birmingham are pissing all over Pool in the table



lol... agree to that ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2009)

Even better,Chelsea have Fulham away in just 2 days.

---------- Post added 27-12-2009 at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was 26-12-2009 at 11:45 PM ----------

Liverpool's opponents at Anfield reduced to 10 men.Typical.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2009)

Chelsea will keep Drogba, Kalou and Mikel for the game against Fulham.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2009)

The business end of the PL season has come early for us,and it starts today,one tough game after other.
Lets do it you reds

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

27 Aston Villa
30 Portsmouth

January
03 The FA Cup West Ham United
06 Bolton Wanderers
09 Everton 
17 Bolton Wanderers
23 The FA Cup
27 Aston Villa
31 Manchester United

February
07 Chelsea 
10 Liverpool 	
13 The FA Cup Round 5
17 FC Porto
20 Sunderland 
27 Stoke City


All these without Song,we would do well to sign a DM early in the transfer window,even on loan.

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

Arsenal: Almunia, Sagna, Gallas, Vermaelen, Traore, Song Billong, Denilson, Nasri, Diaby, Eduardo, Arshavin

Subs: Fabianski, Fabregas, Vela, Walcott, Ramsey, Silvestre, Eboue

Poor midfield,they will be easily outdone if Villa do their usual hard work.Having Cesc on the bench is good though.

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------

Good first half from us,Diaby has been our main driving force so far.Walcott and Fabregas can win this game for us.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 27, 2009)

1-0 arse. good fk


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2009)

FANTASTIC FAB!2 FKS IN 2 GAMES.I don't think how can one even think about believing Barca DNA stuff after seeing his celebration.
Stuff of champions really,Villa getting raped.

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------

Vermaelen=Superman+Torpedo

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

Diaby doing defensive work 

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

OMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMG
got to change pants

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

Fabregas came on,won the game and is injured again

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

Diaby with a Vieiraesque goal,brilliant,keep growing those facial hair Diaby

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

This performance should do wonders to our confidence,just hope that Fab isn't injured too badly.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Dec 27, 2009)

great goals. fab was superb. hope he gets well n  plays next game .


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2009)

gg Arsenal.

I'm out of station and couldn't watch the match....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 28, 2009)

man utd had a game like arsenal.. fabregas was all over villa & rooney was involved in all 4 goals with hull.. 

our game was sloppy though. finally we had players playing in there preferred positions.
the team didnt gel well . rooney kept giving the ball away until he woke up after his mistake.
Berba didnt deserve the goal after the way he played but that was 1 sweet through pass by rooney. 
we need to improve a lot, the sloppiness in our play was unacceptable.Sharpness was lacking... maybe because a lot of players had returned from injury or had got back to there preferred position.

Berbatov seems to be on a different wavelength to the whole team.. when its a through pass hes not making a forward run , when its a cross for him hes not in the right position.. something has to be done to create the kind of understanding he had with keane & lenon


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 28, 2009)

The only thing between both the matches is that Arsenal were playing a fourth placed Aston Villa which had beaten the big 4 while ManU were playing HULL who are happily settled at the bottom of the table.So not really an Arsenal type game.Rooney was involved in 4 goals throughout 90 mins of the match hile Fab came,saw and conquered in his brief stay..
No comparisons.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 28, 2009)

winnin 3-1 inspite of slack play is called genius.and that genius was wayne rooney yesterday.welcome back vida,u won everything in the air.the full-backs need to be more careful,as almost all hull attack was through the wings.rafael was too casual in his approach,berba too lazy.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 28, 2009)

Hull should have been 1-0 up at HT. The ref screwed them over a penalty.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2009)

Man Utd's game was different. Hull were troubling them before they conceded the own goal. After Utd went 2-1 up in the 74th minute due to the own goal, Hull pissed in their pants. And Rooney was involved in 3 goals, not 4.  He played good though, I agree.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> winnin 3-1 inspite of slack play is called genius


Not when its HULL


----------



## Rahim (Dec 28, 2009)

ico said:


> And Rooney was involved in 3 goals, not 4.


The cross which led to Dawson's own goal was made by Rooney. So indeed he was involved in all 4 goals apart from his goal, followed by his error, and an assist to Berbatov.



> Man of the Match: Wayne Rooney was involved in all four goals. He scored one, produced a horrible mistake to help Hull equalise, and was then intensely motivated as he assisted two additional goals.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hmm.... Now zis is getting serious.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 28, 2009)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Not when its HULL



given the recent competetive surge among the smaller teams,i'd say every game requires that bit of genius these days.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 28, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Hull should have been 1-0 up at HT. The ref screwed them over a penalty.



the position of the referee was behind the players.. so from that angle it seemed that brown got the ball ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2009)

Won't jinx it by mentioning the fun scoreline here 

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

Looks like Fulham scored too early


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 28, 2009)

imo chelsea have lost it.when you have a full-strength team failing to fire,you know youre not winning the league.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> The cross which led to Dawson's own goal was made by Rooney. So indeed he was involved in all 4 goals apart from his goal, followed by his error, and an assist to Berbatov.


I know it. But the other thing is called 'mistake which led to a goal' instead of involvement, atleast to me.  (referring to Hull's penalty goal)


----------



## Rahim (Dec 28, 2009)

^You don't get it, right about what involvement meant in this case?


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> imo chelsea have lost it.when you have a full-strength team failing to fire,you know youre not winning the league.


They have Drogba - perhaps, the best big game player currently in the league for me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't know what the fuss is about,Rooney fvcked up but cleaned his mess.Good for him and Utd.

So Chelsea scrape a win,but Fulham were unlucky with that OG.I think CFC have some tough times ahead of them.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 29, 2009)

they sure do.hope liverpool beat villa tonight.the top 3 need some space.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 29, 2009)

XTerminator_09 said:


> they sure do.hope liverpool beat villa tonight.the top 3 need some space.


i think liverpool will be able to manage it..
OT: u didn't answer my pm?


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 29, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> OT: u didn't answer my pm?



sorry,hadnt noticed.

btw when is fabregas returning?i have the mfer in my fantasy team.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 29, 2009)

hes a major doubt for arse's next match


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 29, 2009)

damn.sold arsha's ass to buy him,was a fool to think he might play the next match.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 29, 2009)

he was injured... u should not have taken the risk


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 30, 2009)

Hehe liverpool won.Lol. 
Hope we win today.Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2009)

*CHELSEA ALMOST DEBT FREE*



> Roman Abramovich has all but wiped out Chelsea's £340million debt, according to financial figures released by the Barclays Premier League leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eat that, infidels!!! Now stop creaming yourselves over the idea that we'll disappear when our so-called sugar daddy gets bored.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 31, 2009)

WTF!!Walcott injured again.Whats happening? 

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------

Arsenal

* 01 Almunia
* 03 Sagna
* 05 Vermaelen
* 10 Gallas
* 30 Traore
* 02 Diaby
* 08 Nasri
* 16 Ramsey
* 17 Song Billong
* 23 Arshavin
* 09 Eduardo

Subs

* 21 Fabianski,
* 18 Silvestre,
* 37 Eastmond,
* 07 Rosicky,
* 19 Wilshere,
* 32 Merida,
* 12 Vela


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2009)

Where the fuk is Wallcott?Is he injured AGAIN?
Btw Sickboy is on the bench tonight


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2009)

hmm let's see how it goes.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 31, 2009)

yea.Rozza is available from today.Bendtner has a groin injury.Will take up another week or so to run the race.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2009)

Good work so far.Ed is looking great.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2009)

Great game for Arse.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 31, 2009)

Ed is looking great? I am sure you meant Diaby


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2009)

What a delightful goal by Ramsey!
Song gets the MOTM yet again.Just love that dude.
We will miss him big time.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 31, 2009)

Time for January transfers?Any idea? Is Dzeko a possibility?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Ed is looking great? I am sure you meant Diaby



He was good too but faded away a bit.Ed is getting in some great positions and is contributing a lot defensively as well,I am sure he will be scoring soon.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 31, 2009)

finally united playing slick counterattcking football...
goals by 5 different goalscorers... 
Valencia used his pace well, fletcher has become a complete CM . today his range of passing was awesome. 
Carrick .... oh carrick not 1 through pass.. all his passes are 5-10yards to the left or right... not even 1 long ball.. god has he forgotten his playmaking skills.. anyway it was a good finish by him
Da Silvas twins on the left & right... awesome. both are turning into good attacking fullbacks


----------



## Rahim (Dec 31, 2009)

^I kept up all night to watch this match and wasn't disappointed


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Carrick .... oh carrick not 1 through pass.. all his passes are 5-10yards to the left or right... not even 1 long ball.. god has he forgotten his playmaking skills



imo yesterday's was a vintage carrick performance and a tm carrick goal.he was never a playmaker as such,berba was more into that role yesterday,while carrick was more into a defensive role.berbatov's lazy ass wouldve done well to score that 1-1 situation.

the wing-play was excellent.2 hits on the crossbar and 1 berba miss.omg that wouldve been 8-0

what a performance by Rooney.currently the best player in the Prem,this lad8).overall it was a great team effort.was longing to c such performance since long.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 31, 2009)

dude i remember carrick of 2007-08.. he used to give through passes & long balls which would create opportunities ... now he seems to have forgotten that.thats what i hate.
the goal i agree was tm carrick.. he never goes for power... he always goes for accuracy which i like.. anderson should learn from him
rafael scored from the same position where he got the opportunity to score against fulham & this time he didnt disappoint.

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------

BTW, Happy B'day to our old man, Sir Alex Ferguson, may he lead our team to many more trophies


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 31, 2009)

Gawd!!Beating Wigan on home soil and ManU fans are jumping their ass off.  Watching the match, i was doubting whether Wigan knew they had to keep the ball among themselves. They were distributing balls to the opponent like Santa.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2009)

Wigan are an unpredictable team, this year.



XTerminator_09 said:


> what a performance by Rooney.currently the best player in the Prem,this lad8).


And the best player in the league is Drogba. ffs. 8)


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2009)

ico said:


> Wigan are an unpredictable team, this year.
> 
> 
> And the best player in the league is Drogba. ffs. 8)



he was 5 games ago.not anymore.and i hope u noticed the word 'currently'


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 31, 2009)

ico said:


> And the best player in the league is Drogba. ffs. 8)



how can you say that... fabregas has been better than drogba if you take the whole season into account.
& currently rooney is the best.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 31, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Gawd!!Beating Wigan on home soil and ManU fans are jumping their ass off.  Watching the match, i was doubting whether Wigan knew they had to keep the ball among themselves. They were distributing balls to the opponent like Santa.



You can only beat whats in front of you...
United played awesome football so why shouldn't we be happy


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 31, 2009)

Just a random thought.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2010)

Cesc has 12 goals and 15 assists in 20 games,thats phenomenal.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> how can you say that... fabregas has been better than drogba if you take the whole season into account.
> & currently rooney is the best.


Fabregas has actually been better than them both if you take the whole season into account.
Regarding Drogba, I'm his fan.  



			
				Young Guns said:
			
		

> *Arsenal have finally wrapped up the protracted signing of Brazil Under 17 international striker Wellington Silva. The prospect will complete the move from Fluminense when he turns 18, in January 2011.
> *
> The Gunners have taken advantage of a financial problem with Flu and after thrashing out a deal last month, everything has been signed and sealed. Arsenal have paid for 65% ownership of Wellington, and will pay the other 35% when he is eligible to move to England. Fluminense have been struggling to pay players and staff so an immediate payment has been made to ease their cash-flow problems.
> 
> ...


*Source:* *youngguns.wordpress.com/2009/12/31/arsenal-complete-wellington-silva-signing/


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 1, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Cesc has 12 goals and 15 assists in 20 games,thats phenomenal.



ye,surely is,that 27 min cameo was the best of em all imo.though the goal vs tot was great too.

btw rooney's goal s wigan was pure class.he scored one like that vs blackburn too,coming and scoring outta nowhere.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2010)

ico said:


> Fabregas has actually been better than them both if you take the whole season into account.
> [/URL]



duh. that is what i said read my post.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 1, 2010)

^Seems ico has been running too much and when a person is tired the brain doesn't work as expected.
He didn't expected a Utd fan complimenting an Arsenal player.

What about Defoe or Tevez? Both have been quite impressive this season.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 1, 2010)

Performance should not be evaluated only on the basis of goals. Drogba, Fabregas and Rooney have equal impact on the football field, for different reasons.

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

English.Where art thou?


----------



## mkdeep (Jan 2, 2010)

where  is  best  place  to  watch football  epl  and  la liga  on  net?


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2010)

Young Guns said:
			
		

> Following confirmation of the signing of Fluminense forward Wellington Silva, *Arsenal are hot the heels of their second Brazilian, with Silva’s international team-mate Zézinho also being lined up for a move to North London.*
> 
> His club side Juventude have rejected a number of bids from Arsenal but they finally succumbed to increase pressure and accepted an offer in December. However, a change of board has seen President Sergio Florian wait until January to decide whether to sanction the transfer. A group of European investors have also had an offer accepted meaning it will be a two-way fight.
> 
> ...


*youngguns.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/zezinho-arsenal-shirt.jpg

*Source:* *youngguns.wordpress.com/2010/01/01/zezinho-poses-with-arsenal-shirt-after-bid-accepted/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2010)

Good job by our scouts and Arsene.This will make sure that we never have Pool's 09-10 season.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 3, 2010)

hello everyone .. quite sme time since i v been here ...
<<< WISH YOU ALL A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR >>>


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 3, 2010)

^^ same 2 u


----------



## iinfi (Jan 3, 2010)

FA cup ka telecast hai kya?


----------



## iinfi (Jan 3, 2010)

no telecast of the Chelsea game??


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!

Chelsea 3-0 Watford (Maloudo, an OG and Sturridge) at 30mins 


Best part

OMFG!!!! LEEDS 1- 0 MANURE W*NKS FCKING OUTRAGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2010)

Pix = crap channel. SET should leave leave sports for sports channels only.

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




thewisecrab said:


> OMFG!!!! LEEDS 1- 0 MANURE W*NKS FCKING OUTRAGEOUS!!!!!


Exactly what I had predicted in the IRC. 

[Courtesy: noobjoe, LFC_fan]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2010)

ahahaha fvckin brilliant <insert
all the cup cliches here>


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2010)

RAMMMMMMMMMMMMMSEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYY (79th minute)

EDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUARDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (83rd minute) 



Awesome win for Arsenal. 

West Ham Utd 1-*2 Arsenal xD*

MOTM - Our away fans

*i38.tinypic.com/mvpyrk.gif 

hmm Stoke City away next in the cup...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2010)

Just finished watching the game on pix(cvnts)
Aaron-what a player he is going to be.Happy for Ed too,Vela was great with 2 assists.
4th round draw is **** but winnable.

Hope Leeds twat Spurs too.I had a quality time on redcafe today


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 4, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I had a quality time on redcafe today


 
You are spending time on redcafe...???

BTW, Happy New Year to everyone. And a bad new year start for the red devils.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 4, 2010)

Laughing out loud at Fergie and his 3 man defense


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2010)

*Sir Alex Ferguson hails Manchester United's Wes Brown as the country's best defender*   - 27th November 2009  

Read more: *www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...own-countrys-best-defender.html#ixzz0begzMm40


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

"If Wes Brown is the finest defender in the Premiership has Jermaine Beckford wrapped up the ballon d'or three days into the New Year?"


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2010)

*Rosicky signs new contract with Arsenal*



			
				Arse.com said:
			
		

> Czech Republic international midfielder Tomas Rosicky has today signed a new contract with Arsenal Football Club.
> 
> Twenty-nine year-old Rosicky joined Arsenal in May 2006 from Borussia Dortmund and has made 76 appearances for the Gunners, scoring 14 goals. Having missed a proportion of the last two seasons due to injury, Tomas has made significant contributions this season when appearing, helping the team fight for domestic and European honours with his trademark clinical passing and invention.
> 
> ...


*Source:* *www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/tomas-rosicky-signs-new-contract

Now stop getting injured and show that you are better than many overhyped players.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 5, 2010)

ico said:


> Now stop getting injured and show that you are better than many overhyped players.



too bad that wont happen... hes crocked and u know that


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> too bad that wont happen... hes crocked and u know that


 Talk about Hwen Oargreaves....nothing for the club and nothing for the country....  

oh and he is 10x better than that 32m £ Barbiedoll who can't even score against a 3rd tier team....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2010)

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...-WILL-join-Manchester-City-week.html?ITO=1490

Vieira to City to save his WC bid


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 5, 2010)

ico said:


> Talk about Hwen Oargreaves....nothing for the club and nothing for the country....
> 
> oh and he is 10x better than that 32m £ Barbiedoll who can't even score against a 3rd tier team....



u're so stupid... rosicky is a crock & hargreaves falls in the same category..
so?
just because i said something abt rosicky u had to mention hargreaves & berbatov.. u had to take a dig. u're so lame


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, how about SAF bid for Fernando Torres? And sell Berbatov in a swap deal? Torres is not doing justice to himself staying at Anfield. Just a thought...


----------



## Rahim (Jan 5, 2010)

^Fergie has ruled out any new signings. So stop dreaming 

@ico: I remember the interview where SAF labelled Brown as "the most natural defender in the country"  

I feel for Rooney for he has to do 2 jobs: score goals and join in the mid-field to create chances too  Berbatov has finally been seen by all and sundry how lazy and moody he is. Doesnt care about the team. The moment a ball comes to him, the whole play slows down. He is not fit for quick attacking football played by United.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 5, 2010)

digitized said:


> Well, how about SAF bid for Fernando Torres? And sell Berbatov in a swap deal? Torres is not doing justice to himself staying at Anfield. Just a thought...



dude.. u sure are dreaming.. liverpool selling to Utd ... not happening

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




a_rahim said:


> @ico: I remember the interview where SAF labelled Brown as "the most natural defender in the country"
> 
> Berbatov has finally been seen by all and sundry how lazy and moody he is. Doesnt care about the team. The moment a ball comes to him, the whole play slows down. He is not fit for quick attacking football played by United.



ya.. SAF said best "natural" defender... 
anyway i dont get what that means.. 

& about Berbatov... totally agree that he is not fit for quick attacking football of united . he slows down the game so much that i am close to breaking my own tv due to the frustration.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 5, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> dude.. u sure are dreaming.. liverpool selling to Utd ... not happening
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 
Yes, but what to do? Torres is one of the best strikers in EPL now. Maybe out of context, but SAF ultimately sold CR7, our best player in the last 5-6 years, for a fat sum. I know this ain't going to happen. But where is the quality CF except Rooney?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 5, 2010)

digitized said:


> Yes, but what to do? Torres is one of the best strikers in EPL now. Maybe out of context, but SAF ultimately sold CR7, our best player in the last 5-6 years, for a fat sum. I know this ain't going to happen. But where is the quality CF except Rooney?



ya, SAF sold CR7 to madrid.
liverpool will never sell to man utd.. but any other team is definitely possible if liverpool dont qualify for CL


----------



## Rahim (Jan 5, 2010)

^Torres has stated clearly if Benitez is sacked, he would follow him.

Michael Owen was trying so hard to dive and win a penalty, it was really stupid and it made me angry.
Get some consistency in the playing 11 and results would be more palatable.


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> just because i said something abt rosicky u had to mention hargreaves & berbatov.. u had to take a dig. u're so lame


just because i was happy abt Rosicky signing & asking him to perform again the way he used to.. u had to take a dig. u're so lame.

oh btw, Rosicky has always looked good whenever he has come on.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 5, 2010)

ico said:


> just because i was happy abt Rosicky signing & asking him to perform again the way he used to.. u had to take a dig. u're so lame.
> 
> oh btw, Rosicky has always looked good whenever he has come on.



i guess u misunderstood.
i agree rosicky has looked good whenever he has come on.. but i think he's a crock and hes never going to play regularly


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2010)

okk then. 

That :   lol   : makes all the difference in a statement.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2010)

Rosicky signing a new contract can only be a good thing.He is a quality option when fit.Why waste all the time and money spent on fixing his injuries by letting him leave for free!
I am sure that his wages are based on the no. of appearances etc.

Heard that Merida will leave for Athletico in the summer,a bit sad but he doesn't have much chance with Ramsey emerging as a quality player and Diaby sorting out his stuff.

Wenger said that Clichy will start training next week and Fabregas will make it to the Bolton away game(17th)Denilson is fit and will play as DM.|)


----------



## Rahim (Jan 6, 2010)

Dossena set to leave for Napoli while Birmingham wants Babel and Maxi Rodregez set to join Liverpool.

Did Vidic had a bust-up with Fergie?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2010)

Not sure if tonight's game will go ahead,although the Grove can deal with any given amount of snow,the highways can't.We need to convert this game in hand to points on board.


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2010)

TheS*n says, Wenger in for 9m £ swoop for Carlton Cole. :/

hmmm


----------



## Rahim (Jan 6, 2010)

Viera almost a certainty of joining Man City.

Anybody can confirm UItd v City match on Ten Sports?
UPDATE: Both legs of s/f of Carling Cup have been postponed. Kinda blessing in disguise for United.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Is 2day's match against bolton is live on espn?, nothing is mentioned on espnstar.com.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2010)

Well then its not on ESPN,you may try tuning in at 1:15 to confirm.
If the game is played at all...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Kinda blessing in disguise for United.


Except for the Arsenal away game only 3 days after the CC.Our opponents on 27th,Aston Villa have the CC too,so that means 1 week of rest before we host Utd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Kinda blessing in disguise for United.


Except for the Arsenal away game only 3 days after the CC.Our opponents on 27th,Aston Villa have the CC too,so that means 1 week of rest before we host Utd 

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------

Game is off


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2010)

wth....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2010)

Heard that its not even snowing right now,and the pitch is fine
Its just authorities trying not to get sued by the people slipping on roads


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2010)

Snow predictions for Saturday too.
Fvkin hell.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 8, 2010)

Bump......no posts for the last 2 days!

Came across the news that Patrick Viera has joined Manchester City from Inter Milan. Milan coach Jose Mourinho was apparently very sad about his departure.

Also came across the rumour that Gary Neville is set to retire from football next June when his Manchester United contract expires. Is it true?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2010)

Ya,about time the ratboy disappears from the scene.Hopefully Silvest will join his mate

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------

It would be a minor miracle if Paddy is successful in the prem this time around.130k pw for him proves yet again that the Sheikhs have more money than sense.


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2010)

Arsenal are paying for the travel of Bolton fans for the rearranged fixture.  Great gesture.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2010)

*www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Sol-...hilippe-Senderos-Exclusive-article280657.html

Sol Campbell to Arsenal if Senderos leaves.This can happen as he is training with us since his Notts county debacle.He is clearly better than Silvest and an injured Djourou so why not?

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

Vieira has signed for City,confirmed.


----------



## Krow (Jan 8, 2010)

Ze Sheikh owners of City seem to be Arsenal fans.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2010)

Togo team bus attacked by gunmen-driver is dead and a few players injured.
City confirm that Adebayor is OK.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 9, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Togo team bus attacked by gunmen-driver is dead and a few players injured.
> City confirm that Adebayor is OK.



wtf .... heard some players also are injured n in bad shape
*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8449319.stm
...

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11095_5844019,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2010)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2800864/Gunmen-fire-at-Togo-footballers.html


			
				The Sun said:
			
		

> Midfielder Richmond Forson claimed the number of injuries would have been much worse had the gunmen not originally fired on the wrong bus.
> 
> He said: "It was the bus carrying our baggage, which was in front of us, which they fired on the most. They thought we were in the bus in front, fortunately for us. That's what saved us.




Could have been so much worse,thankfully they are atleast alive.
I don't think the AFCoN should go ahead with all the violence in that part of Angola


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 9, 2010)

sad about the incident,but adebayor shouldve been killed


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> sad about the incident,but adebayor shouldve been killed


Insensitive. Nothing unexpected from a mancker, is it?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 9, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> sad about the incident,but adebayor shouldve been killed



dude come on....


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2010)

arsenal_gunners said:


> i don't think the afcon should go ahead with all the violence in that part of angola


+10000....


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 9, 2010)

cmon guys just jokin.this isnt the first abuse towards adebayor anyways,many have done it before (read arsenal fans)


----------



## iinfi (Jan 9, 2010)

@XTerminator_09: u sud not v written something like that ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2010)

Weather in North London is sunny at the moment,the match is on unless there is drastic change in weather within an hour.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 9, 2010)

Krow said:


> Insensitive. Nothing unexpected from a mancker, is it?



dude, how is xterminator's comment related to him being a Utd fan ?


----------



## Rahim (Jan 9, 2010)

^Remember the saying, "Painting everyone with the same brush" ?


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

Was angry at him for posting that, so posted it. Don't take it personally. However, fact still remains, I hate Manchester United FC.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2010)

01 Almunia
03 Sagna
05 Vermaelen
10 Gallas
30 Traore
02 Diaby
08 Nasri
15 Denilson
16 Ramsey
23 Arshavin
09 Eduardo


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 9, 2010)

Krow said:


> Was angry at him for posting that, so posted it. Don't take it personally. However, fact still remains, I hate Manchester United FC.



1.as far as Utd goes,it doesnt matter what you think
2.what i said doesnt instigate any jabroni to actually kill adebayor.
3.adebayor is no god for you to be 'angry'

all's cool here man,no need to be angry.

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

Everton score from Donovan's first corner for everton


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2010)

sh1t Gallas is breaking down.Not sure how long he can keep playing without rest.


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2010)

And we score the moment I reach home and tune into the game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2010)

lucky goal,good touches by Shava and Ed in the build up.
Need to pick up the performance though.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 9, 2010)

gallas in some trouble.true,he's played almost every game for arsenal.he being injured is the last thing they'd want


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2010)

I've had a very crap day today.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2010)

Refree is just letting them kick us.

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

OMG,Al fvcked up yet again


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2010)

that makes my day more crappy.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 9, 2010)

almunia 
brilliant through ball by cahill and fantastic run by pienaar

denilson injured...arsenal players seem to be made of sand imo

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

typical arsenal pooping this,allowing everton to come back in the game.

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

traore has injured his eye imo 

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

2 deflections,2 goals for arsenal


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2010)

ROSICKYYYYYYY


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 9, 2010)

2 deflections,2 goals for arsenal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2010)

Traore out cold


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 9, 2010)

almunia kicked hm ...both clubs deserved something,so a fair result.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2010)

Stupid database error claimed my equalizer post.Here it is again


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2010)

Wenger will be splashing out good cash this time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2010)

2 points dropped at home are never good but this feels like a win.

However,with Song's backup injured,Gallas' body looking fragile and Al being sh1te again,it would be mad not to make any signings...


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't know but I am getting a feeling that Wenger will be making bids of over 16m £ this time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2010)

Well,Only Kaka or Ronaldoesque players command 15 million+ in Arsene's theory.We would have only signed Sol Campbell at the most before this game,but lets see what the boss says after Denny's injury.


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

Bad game for us. Lucky to escape with a draw.

@ Xterminator_09 What you quoted says I *was* angry. Am no longer.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2010)

approx 70% of the possesion,all out attack,but one stupid corner and ur 1-0 behind  all shows its not your season after all


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2010)

6 mins of added time for ManUre to win.Fvckin hell!
Lol at scenes of brum fans showing fingers at the ref for that added time.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2010)

didnt deserve to win,but didnt deserve to lose either. i'll take a pt at this stage considering birmingham is the most in-form team currently.


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 6 mins of added time for ManUre to win.Fvckin hell!
> Lol at scenes of brum fans showing fingers at the ref for that added time.


It happens. 

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> i'll take a pt at this stage considering birmingham is the most in-form team currently.


Honestly, 12 games unbeaten is incredible.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2010)

yea,i wouldnt rule them outta the top 4 contention at this stage.but i feel they gonna do a Hull and drop points in the closing stages.all depends on their players' fitness,which atm is decent enough.


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2010)

Is it just me, or do we have a CL winning squad on the injury list?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2010)

I think Fab,Walcott and Clichy may be back for our next game.
*www.physioroom.com/news/english_premier_league/epl_injury_table.php


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2010)

Pool fan directly asks a board member about the club's finances and gets this in reply.



			
				Tom Hicks Jnr. said:
			
		

> Blow me, ****face. Go to hell. I'm sick of you.



He has resigned over this
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8451812.stm


----------



## Krow (Jan 12, 2010)

*www.goal.com/en/news/1717/editoria...al-arsene-wenger-in-no-hurry-to-sign-new-deal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2010)

Utd.'s financial results are out it doesn't make for good reading for Manc fans.

They are loaning 600m again to reduce some insanely high interest rate on existing debts,and with the club struggling to make profits even after winning the CL and PL double,I don't know how can they pay back that kind of money.













In short they are D00MED


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^And that means a great time for the tabloids. They are telling Utd are likely to sell Rooney to reduce some of that debt....WTF! Rooney will never leave Utd, just like Giggs.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 12, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Utd.'s financial results are out it doesn't make for good reading for Manc fans.
> 
> They are loaning 600m again to reduce some insanely high interest rate on existing debts,and with the club struggling to make profits even after winning the CL and PL double,I don't know how can they pay back that kind of money.



I am just hoping we dont get fu(ked.
we are stuck in a vicious cycle where we have to be successful to repay the loan ... if we dont then we will have to sell our players...
& end up like leeds, WCS.

i am willing to take a decade of dry run with trophies(if this happens then i'm going to loose all my hair by the time the decade ends).. as long as we dont end up like leeds.......

or if some real billionaire rescues us from the hand of the galzers then even better 

A Red Devil Forever.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2010)

SOL CAMPBELL SIGNS FOR ARSENAL
sorry for the excitement but transfers are rare at Arsenal 
*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...ell-signs-Arsenal-free-transfer.html?ITO=1490

Was broken by Arseblogger on his twitter,apparently Sol told his dad about that.
*twitter.com/arseblog

Lets wait for official site to confirm.

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------




> Campbell named in Arsenal Reserve team
> Tonight’s Reserve team to face West Ham United at Upton Park features Sol Campbell, who plays tonight on a Reserve League registration, with a view to a permanent move back to Arsenal Football Club.


*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/campbell-named-in-arsenal-reserve-team

Senderos-Saha exchange deal next on cards?
*robotgigante.cl/gif/wank.gif*robotgigante.cl/gif/wank.gif*robotgigante.cl/gif/wank.gifv


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 12, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> sorry for the excitement but transfers are rare at Arsenal



lol...  i luv this one.. very true


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2010)

Sol subbed after good 45 mins.
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/01/12/article-0-07D62B4E000005DC-72_468x332.jpg


----------



## Krow (Jan 13, 2010)

Senderos Saha deal looks great! Come on Sol! Welcome back!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2010)

*www.redcafe.net/f6/manchester-united-examine-600m-bond-issue-280859/index8.html
Pretty informative thread,looks like Glazers are planning to sell the Utd. training center.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 13, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.redcafe.net/f6/manchester-united-examine-600m-bond-issue-280859/index8.html
> Pretty informative thread,looks like Glazers are planning to sell the Utd. training center.



i'm fine with it... as long as it helps... but the dare not think of selling the theatre


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2010)

You fine with them selling the club's assets?Although they will sell it one of the Glazer owned companies and lease it back to the club,it would be a shame if United won't own their training ground.
In addition it would make it difficult for any future buyers to buy back the facility from Glazers!

At the very least,the fans should prepare for a struggle to be amongst the big boys.A lot like Arsenal.But out debt got us the finest stadium in London and it is very manageable.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 14, 2010)

see.. we cant escape the selling of assets .it will happen.. cuz the recession came at the wrong time for us... so i am willing to make some compromises  

I am prepared for the struggle if things go wrong...looks like it'll be man city & chelsea's time for the next few years.. looks like nowadays only way to win trophies is to buy them


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG Liverpool just made my day lol:
Last time I checked they were 1-0 up with 15 mins to go,thanks to Reading missing some fantastic chances.
I see they fvcked up again Gerrard subbed?
Don't go rafa


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2010)

Maxi signs for Pool. What a time to come in!


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2010)

ok, Rafa is turning LFC into a joke.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 14, 2010)

surely LFC is out of the top four now. Man City are going to take there place


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Glazers ready to sell Old Trafford now!!*

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5858869,00.html



> The Glazers have admitted that they could sell Old Trafford to raise money after leading Manchester United into £700m of debt.
> 
> Reports have suggested that Wayne Rooney could be the next asset sold by the club, but the prospectus for their £500m bond issue suggests that Old Trafford could be sold.
> 
> ...


----------



## iinfi (Jan 14, 2010)

end of season is still 19 games away... the way  people  said title n top 4 has been decided, jus few weeks into the season, amused me ... 
i feel title race will go on till the last 4 games of the season n race for europa n CL will go on till the last 2-3 games. 
on a lighter note ...  one team will fight for europa even if they are in the CL .. lol ... he hhe 
happy pongal everyone

lastly c if someone can reply to the thread in my siggy


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 14, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Glazers ready to sell Old Trafford now!!*
> 
> *www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_5858869,00.html


 
WTF! Rooney to be sold?? Then Carrington ground to be sold, and finally what?? Old Trafford itself???

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

Torres had admitted that if Rafa goes, he'll follow him. Rafa's days are surely numbered at Anfield now. Cmon SAF, make a bid for Torres now.

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------

*www.redcafe.net/f9/dimi-tarah-summer-bulgarian-make-up-part-80m-clear-out-281814/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2010)

Ya Fergie buy some more 30m strikers 

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

Email sent by Pool to their members after the game


> Dear Alan,
> 
> As a valued member of the Auto Cup Scheme, we’d like to confirm details for the following FA Cup match:
> 
> ...





---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

Reminded me of this
 *roverchris405.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/12966_busjpgig3_122_439lo.jpg


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jan 14, 2010)

two reports have been published over the same line in the prospectus. first it was carrington and now its OT. the lines quoted were written in the RISKS section and are necessary to be published in the worst case scenario. that does not mean that the glazers are selling off the club's assets. i wonder how many of these stories would have come out had we not been on a poor run of form. anyways 

*therepublikofmancunia.com/another-analysis-of-the-debt/

a clear picture.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 14, 2010)

lets call 0844 844 2005 and ask them if we can get a couple of tickets for the game?

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------

watz that athens pic abt?  i dont recollect


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2010)

^ they lost to AC Milan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2010)

^A bus for the CL win parade,but Pool lost.


> i wonder how many of these stories would have come out had we not been on a poor run of form. anyways


This has more to do with financial results that were just released,and these stories being away from the headlines didn't mean there wasn't a big fvckup going behind the scenes.It had to come out sooner or later.

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------

The sale of Carrington and OT seems like a realistic prospect,even if it isn't an immediate one.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jan 15, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^A bus for the CL win parade,but Pool lost.
> 
> This has more to do with financial results that were just released,and these stories being away from the headlines didn't mean there wasn't a big fvckup going behind the scenes.It had to come out sooner or later.
> 
> ...



lol. that we were in debt was known to all. recently a chinese consortium that planned to buy us out was rejected by the glazers. that must mean that they have a plan. the bond issue is to clear off our senior debt of around 500 million. the financial results actually showed us making profits which has nothing to do with the ronaldo sale as explained in that ROM article.

i say again. the carrington and OT sale points were in the RISKS section and are meant for a worst case scenario. every mutual fund / bond has them so that the customers know what would be done to make sure there money does not go to waste. it also says about a terrorist attack. doesnt mean that OT will be nuked tommorow.

---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------




> The Glazers warned that 'the indenture governing the Notes (bonds) will limit our ability to sell or transfer, but not prohibit us from selling or transferring our training ground facilities and our stadium'.



this statement is mentioned under the RISKS section and does imply more that it would be difficult for the glazers to sell either of OT or carrington after the bond. OT cannot be sold for a simple fact that the glazers have taken loans against its name. even if carrington is to be sold, talks are of it being sold to our holding company RED LIMITED and then being leased back. in short, our holding company would buy out carrington. a normal way of evading taxes.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 15, 2010)

Manutd.com have put up the best XI from foreign players that have played at OT.

*www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={6DDFCB6E-3471-4E45-9385-F04D05F4A70D}&newsid=6644949

Goalkeeper:
Peter Schmeichel (Denmark)

Defenders:
Ronny Johnsen (Norway)
Nemanja Vidic (Serbia)
Jaap Stam (Holland)
Patrice Evra (France)

Midfielders:
Andrei Kanchelskis (Ukraine)
Juan Sebastian Veron (Argentina)
Arnold Muhren (Holland)
Cristiano Ronaldo (Portugal)

Strikers:
Ruud van Nistelrooy (Holland)
Eric Cantona (France)

Substitutes:
Edwin van der Sar (Holland), Henning Berg (Norway), Anderson (Brazil), Jesper Olsen (Denmark), Dwight Yorke (Trinidad and Tobago), Dimitar Berbatov (Bulgaria), Ole Solskjaer (Norway).

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------

If Tevez was not on loan but a permanent player, then I feel instead of Berbatov, Tevez would have been as substitute.

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------

I also have doubts over Anderson making the team, even as a substitute. This list does not include players from the UK, otherwise Ryan Giggs would have easily made the team.


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2010)

Veron? Barbiedoll? Anderson?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought the same when I saw it,but then again United have had some legendary British players occupying some of those spots for a long time.Ex. Giggs,Neville,Scholes.
However any "all time" squad having Anderson and Berbatov has to be a sham


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2010)

Eboue off for dangerous tackle


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2010)

yea, I saw that. But Ivory Coast will win anyways.


----------



## nikomi (Jan 16, 2010)

I like it Liverpool


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2010)

No way Liverpool is going to win against Stoke today.

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

25 Reina
12 Aurelio
16 Kyrgiakos
22 Insua
23 Carragher
27 Degen
37 Skrtel
20 Mascherano
21 Lucas
18 Kuyt
24 Ngog

2 strikers(Kuyt is semi striker) and NINE defensive minded players.LOOOOOL
6 defenders+2 dms against stoke fvkin city.Rafa=legend.

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

They have left Babel,Aquilani and Maxi on the bench for some reason.


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2010)

Rafa's tactics.


----------



## Baker (Jan 16, 2010)

chelsea leads 7-1 vs sunderland.......................


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2010)

Haaaahahahahahahahaaaaaa!!!! 7 effing 1!! 7 effing 1!!! xD xD xD

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

Chelsea 7-2 Sunderland!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2010)

Sunderland were wank.Fvckers gifted CFC +5 GD too 

Oh well,atleast Pool and Tottenham provided their usual laughs.

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

RAWK-Rafa's record better than Bill Shankly-GET IN!! 
*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=252535.0


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## XTerminator (Jan 17, 2010)

sorry to have missed stuff here on tdf guys..
on a lighter note though



> RAWK-Rafa's record better than Bill Shankly-GET IN!!


----------



## hullap (Jan 17, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> RAWK-Rafa's record better than Bill Shankly-GET IN!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QyccyC8-5Y
EBOUE ADVERT


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 17, 2010)

^^nice advert


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2010)

After Denilson and Ramsey,Nasri has pulled up something too
Fvck they are dropping like flies.
Anyway

01 Almunia
03 Sagna
05 Vermaelen
10 Gallas
30 Traore
37 Eastmond
02 Diaby
04 Fabregas
07 Rosicky
23 Arshavin
09 Eduardo
Substitutes
21 Fabianski, 18 Silvestre, 22 Clichy, 32 Merida, 35 Coquelin, 38 Emmanuel-Thomas, 12 Vela


Eastmond gets his first PL start then as DM.Courageous move from Arsene even though I would have liked JET because of his physique and current form.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2010)

Very good away performance,however Traore was beyond shocking,100% of their attacks came from his side.

A win on Wednesday against these cavemen will take us top.


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2010)

Great win for Arsenal. 

Great finishes by Fab and Merida.  Vermaelen's free kick could have gone in.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 17, 2010)

What? They were outplayed completely in the second half. I dunno whats with Rozza, hes not the same. Either hes still not  fully match fit or theres something wrong with him.Arshavin is a damp matchbox, full of sparks but yet to light a fire. Eduardo,well, pretty good today, but needs to be more committed. Traore was appalling. Sagna looked down. The only bright prospect was Eastmond and Fabregas was as usual, fab. Diaby was missing in the pitch.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 18, 2010)

Diaby had a big hand in the first goal and he kept the midfield together.A solid 7/10 performance.
Expect more from Rosicky but loved the way he goes into 50\50s without fear,and actually wins the ball.

@ico-Now he has found the technique to curl free kicks,wtf is he!Flawless defensive performance too.

Fabregas=Player of the season so far.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 18, 2010)

Was there a midfield in the first 20 minutes of the second half. If they perform like this over the next 3 weeks, its bad news for us. wenger should try desperately try to get a striker this transfer window and give arshavin some well deserved rest.that guy is playing with an injured foot. Bendtner seems to have a chain on injuries stuck to his backside. Wonder when sol campbell will make the bench.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 18, 2010)

Song may be back as soon as the next weekend,Cameroon are losing again!

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------

Essien wheelchaired to ambulance according to sky sports

---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------

Its 2-1 now,fvck Eto o 

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------

2-2!!!get in

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------

3-2 Cameroon (ACN pwns)


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2010)

haha


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 18, 2010)

ACN is lol and interesting at the same time.Not being a racist,but i love the nggas dancing around with their celebrations


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 18, 2010)

3-0 win at Burnley, however, did not get to watch the match. But everybody says we struggled to beat them. After this win, we are 1 point adrift of Chelsea with 1 more game played. C'mon Ancellotti and team, drop some points..

Debt at Old Trafford is so much, I am starting to have doubts whether the main players will be there next season.

Rafa has vowed to stay being Kop coach till 2014.

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/spor...fa-Benitez-vows-to-fight-on-at-Liverpool.html


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 18, 2010)

^ dont u worry abt the debts,they'll find some solution soon.

ye we did struggle to beat em..shouldve been 6-0 atleast,given the amount of chances we had.nani was pathetic.

with their 3 top players out,cant see liverpool beating tottenham either,so they could as well bid their 4th spot goodbye now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 18, 2010)

^^The debt is going to stay there for a long time,they can just lower the interest rates.
Or get a filthy rich Arab to buy the club.

If Tunisia beat Cameroon on Thursday,we will get Song back.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 18, 2010)

> Or get a filthy rich Arab to buy the club.



i seriously think this is what is gonna happen


----------



## iinfi (Jan 19, 2010)

going by current form, i feel arsenal have the best chance to win the league. our performances are decent but against stronger teams, performance n consistency drops and defense n finishing in front of goal is still poor....
wat worries me is lack of activity in the transfer market. which means we are with the same squad till nxt summer if the ban is enforced. hmmm


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 19, 2010)

^ +1 there


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2010)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2813956/Glazers-SOS-to-Man-Utd-stars.html


> THE Glazer family have gone cap in hand to Manchester United's players - effectively asking them for a multi-million pound loan!
> 
> United stars were stunned by the handout request when they arrived back last week from their Qatar training camp.
> 
> ...



lool.Imagine Berbatov investing in Utd.

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------

A bit serious stuff

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2...ce-the-glazers


> Glazers could take £130m out of Manchester United next year
> 
> • Small print in bond offer reveals shock provisions
> • Owners able to get cut of money from player sales
> ...


----------



## Baker (Jan 19, 2010)

any channel is showing manu vs mancity


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2010)

Skysports reporting that FLAMINI is set to join city on a loan.


First,I feel gutted because he would have been perfect for us and he joined another PL team to warm their bench.
Secondly,WTF is City going to do with so many DMs?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 19, 2010)

Which channel is showing today's Manchester Derby match and at what time?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 19, 2010)

@A_G: Are ManC trying to get hold of all ex-Arsenal bigshots?Whos next ?Henry?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2010)

Henry said he won't play for another Prem side but I wouldn't rule that out.No idea why City aren't trying to fix their leaky defense.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 19, 2010)

i think pix is not airing the match.some stupid movie is on at 2 am  dont think we gonna be able to watch it


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2010)

Essien is out for 1 month. BBC confirm.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2010)

Pix has only FA cup rights.
I think Zee sports shows CC,Arsenal vs Liverpool was shown by Ten Sports though.

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------

Yup its at Zee Sports


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 20, 2010)

yep it is on zee..the mfers tata sky are too proud though to air zee 

---------- Post added at 02:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------

1-0 United.nice goal by giggs.the 5 man midfield is killing city

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 AM ----------

cheats.aholes.that wasnt a penalty.bellamy fell much much later.this is a screwjob.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2010)

lol
Holders Arsenal out of FA youth cup btw.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 20, 2010)

i m beginning to believe the ref rant fergie went on earlier may cost him and united this cup and this season

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 AM ----------

1.following a live text feed and not actually watching the match is smothering me.

2.my friend just called up and said the ahole on united's side is anderson.gutted.

---------- Post added at 02:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------

considering we're away,i wont mind a draw at this stage.bt goin onto OT with a lead and celebrating again in front of the pissworthy eastlands would be great.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2010)

Read that Tevez did a "talking" gesture by hand after scoring.

City are a bag of cvnts.Hope Villa win the CC.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah,that ungrateful stitchneck did gesture something.apparently rooney was behind all this "talking" stuff

---------- Post added at 02:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 AM ----------

From the bbc live text feed:

From andituk on Twitter: "Managers and players lose their jobs for bad decisions, yet referees are unquestionable. Something needs to change."


---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 AM ----------

Cardiff pwn Bristol City with a late goal in FA Cup

"Maybe no extra-time in Wales - Michael Chopra beats the Bristol City offside trap, his shot rebounds off the post straight on to the unfortunate Bradley Orr who can only look on in dismay as it flies into the net. Cardiff 1-0 Bristol City."

lol at Orr 

---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------

the ungrateful scumbag has struck again. 2-1 city ;(

---------- Post added at 03:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 AM ----------

goin into the second leg with a 1 goal deficit ;( could be more ;(


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha Tevez fvcks none other than the little cvnt Evra for his 2nd.

---------- Post added at 03:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 AM ----------

Utd. fans have bben giving stick to him,so him being a bit cvntish is fair enough.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 20, 2010)

given just saved city's ass.

elsewhere:

2138: A lighter is thrown by a Man City fan at Patrice Evra. Pathetic, isn't it?



---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------

ohh would i love a 93rd minute rooney equaliser  cant see it coming though 

---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------

Valencia!! u just had to head that 

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------

Diouf heads wide,inspite being unmarked  tells uniteds sad story today

---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 AM ----------

moral of the story -> city-tevez=bunch of no-good trashpickers.

Cant wait for the return leg.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jan 20, 2010)

lol. apart from the goal, they were trash anyways in the second half.


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2010)

I think that City and Utd were equally matched and city just edged them with their 2nd goal. It was no penalty tbh, the foul was slightly outside the box. But it had to happen with Utd for once.

oh btw, Tevez now has 17 goals in 25 apperances for Citeh.
 
---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> yeah,that ungrateful stitchneck did gesture something.


Gesture towards Gary Neville, who claimed that he is not worth 25m £. Still wrong tbh.

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




look_niks01011968 said:


> lol. apart from the goal, *they were trash anyways in the second half.*


These kind of comments deserve a


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 20, 2010)

> Gesture towards Gary Neville, who claimed that he is not worth 25m £. Still wrong tbh.



yeah i agree fergie fvcked up there.deep down,i too like tevez and think he shudve still been at OT,price no matter.bt he's not now,so have to hate him,especially since he's at eastlands.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 20, 2010)

It's hard to accept this defeat. But Neville should have shut his mouth up and let his team do the talking with the ball. Anyone would have been angered by his comments. Now he has to swallow his own words. Heart says to buy new big name strikers (David Villa anyone) but with all the stories about the debt, how can one? It was a mistake to let CR7 and Tevez leave.

Let's hope Utd erase the deficit on the 2nd leg and win the SF.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 20, 2010)

hahahahaha poor manscum pwned by rich manscum 

anyway, read this on twitter:


			
				Twitter said:
			
		

> I tried drinking from a Liverpool FC mug yesterday, but it was impossible. It kept sliding down the table


----------



## sub1zero (Jan 20, 2010)

Ferguson really lost the plot when he stuck with Berbatov and sold Tevez. Ofc I don't like either of those 2 but Tevez atleast runs around like a headless chicken and does SOMETHING often on the pitch. 
And as much as I hate City and Tevez, what he did to Gary Neville surely didn't just come out of the "blue". If you provoke a player needlessly using the press, then surely you deserve to be pissed on. Not that anyone needs a reason to stick it to him.

PS: Is the Arsenal game being shown live on ESPN/Star Sports?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2010)

No,I'll check at the kick-off since it is a rescheduled game.But if it isn't on their website,there is little chance of game being on TV.

Who knows what goes behind the scenes at Utd these days?Some people say that Joorabchian was responsible for SAF letting him reluctantly go.

Anyway sub1zero is right,Tevez is very respectful to the Hammers fans every time.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 20, 2010)

imo ars v bolton and the tottenham match is on at espn/star.



> Some people say that Joorabchian was responsible for SAF letting him reluctantly go.



true,i saw these rumours too.



> but Tevez atleast runs around like a headless chicken and does SOMETHING often on the pitch.



id like to see berba doin something similar 



> Tevez is very respectful to the Hammers fans every time.


ye,but the very prospect of tevez movin on to eastlands puts every man utd fan into a hate mode.cant blame anyone in this situation really.


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Jan 20, 2010)

ico said:


> These kind of comments deserve a



lol on them all you like but citeh had only two chances in the whole of second half. one the goal and one the save that was saved. in contrast to that, given made countless number of saves. we were better than them throughout the game. they were dormant till they got a lucky penalty and shouldnt have gone into the break on level terms. if you saw the match and its a big if, they were literally pawned after the second goal when we created so many opportunities but given made some world class saves. lol, they even took out swp to put in an extra defender in. shows how much equal on terms the two teams were eh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2010)

Skysports and Mail "understand" that Arsenal is set to bid 7m for 6'4'' Fulham defender Chris Smalling and loaning him back till the end of the season.

Bit overpriced but good move nonetheless,considering 4/6 of our CBs are out of contract in the summer.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 21, 2010)

Nite guys!!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 21, 2010)

arsenal fight back from 2-0 down to 2-2  fabregas scoring brght some smiles though,he's my captain in the pl fantasy league 

---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------

and now vermaelen scores  who's also in my team  

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 AM ----------

some crazy stuff goin on at villa park too.blackburn were 2-0 up only to go down 5-2.managed to pull one back again. 5-3 currently.

---------- Post added at 02:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------

Man utd's debt is 716 Pnds ;(

---------- Post added at 03:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------

oh lol wudnt it be nice if it were just 716 pnds  its 716 Mn Pnds ;( btw arsenal about to go top


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2010)

Fvck ESPN
Fvck my internet breaking down tonight
Fvck Denilson
Fvck Diaby's 242342nd injury

BUT WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 21, 2010)

redknapp ranting at the touchline coz the player who he wants to sub in (bassong) doesnt have a pair of shorts


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 21, 2010)

YES YES!!! WE WON!! SAW THE WHOLE MATCH TOO!!!    

We should have scored at least 10. The goals were a piece of art. Brilliant. Arshavin's goal was pure class. Fabregas's goal, though controversial was a superb finish.Rozza's goal was purely rozzistic.Vermaelen 's goal shoed us why hes still the verminator.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 21, 2010)

when was the last time arsenal were on top of the table 

scenes at anfield where a penalty is awarded to liv but is taken twice,and kuyt scores twice. 2-0.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 21, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2w6dNDVb6Q&feature=channel
Bolton 1-0

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5C2bzSwZVc&feature=channel
Bolton 2-0

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlYX0nLkg0A&feature=channel
Arsenal 1-2

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=45MoEwSvZ-o&feature=channel
Arsenal 2-2

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRNv-ipgE8o&feature=channel
Arsenal 3-2

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=AztJQp3wJq0&feature=channel

Genius 4-2

---------- Post added at 03:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------

@xterminator- Most of the season in 2007-08


----------



## Krow (Jan 21, 2010)

I am happy that we made a comeback and won. Our team needs to show character especially against tough low-mid-table opposition. Only that will win us silverware this season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2010)

Well that was some character we showed last night,just need to cut the complacency out.
March 2008 was the last time we were top.

I hope Cameroon go out tonight,Denilson is suicide in DM and Diaby is injured.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 21, 2010)

there must be some explanation to the continual injuries in our squad. Training? Bad medics? What is it? Ir is it just plain luck? Gutted!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> March 2008 was the last time we were top.



ye i know,was a sarcastic statement there.almost 2 yrs after that happened.

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------

*www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601102&sid=akBp8tqbBl6k

im speechless right now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2010)

Sony Pix not showing ANY FA cup games this weekend.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 21, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------
> 
> *www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601102&sid=akBp8tqbBl6k
> 
> im speechless right now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> there must be some explanation to the continual injuries in our squad. Training? Bad medics? What is it? Ir is it just plain luck? Gutted!!!


Gibbs out for the season.-Arsenal.com

Apart from the obvious bad luck,I believe its the combination of our reliance on younger players who are still developing,coupled with our playing style which demands a lot physically and forces the opposition to resort to dangerous tackles.

Our grown up men like Arshavin,Song,TV,Sagna,Eboo etc. rarely get injured.RVP and Ed are just unfortunate.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 21, 2010)

^ Ro"sick"y!!!


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Ro"sick"y!!!


Rosicky > Joe Cole >>>>>>>>> Hargreaves.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL@hargreaves. 

Any transfer news? Eduardo needs another season to get back his Midas touch. We really need someone to fill up for him in the champions league and the remainder of the season.Our play rests too much on Fabregas. We need someone to supply balls to. bendtner seems to gained a lot of interest nowadays given he ,in my eyes, is just another striker.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't know WTF is going on in ACN,too many permutations.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 21, 2010)

*newsarse.com/2010/01/20/i-always-point-at-the-sky-that-way-insists-gary-neville/

LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> LOL@hargreaves.
> 
> Any transfer news?


Wenger's interview yesterday was a dead giveaway that we are moving for Smalling.

Cameroon are through


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 21, 2010)

*www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5gmARBrMWnRLfDxSzIcjqVbOuH9Wg

Are you sure?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2010)

Diaby out for the Villa game,Sagna rested for the Stoke game with a bad shoulder.
Now WTF will play RB?Eastmond?

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 AM ----------




dreamcatcher said:


> *www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5gmARBrMWnRLfDxSzIcjqVbOuH9Wg
> 
> Are you sure?


Well maybe he is just respecting Arsenal's private way of dealing


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 22, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> *newsarse.com/2010/01/20/i-always-point-at-the-sky-that-way-insists-gary-neville/
> 
> LOL LOL LOL





btw o'shea could be done with this season


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2010)

Since Merida,Ramsey,Nasri and Sagna are hosting a party in the physio room on Sunday,I would like to see this.

-------------Fabianski
Coquelin-Campbell-Vermaelen-Clichy
--------Denilson-Eastmond
-------------Cesc
Walcott------Ed------------Vela

Can't have Rosicky playing 3 games in 7 days so he will probably be on the bench.

I would have loved us to try and win the cup now some of the big boys are out,but its hard to expect progression with so many injuries.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 22, 2010)

this diouf lad looks good... cool finisher..watch-
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqe1LlO49Tc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 22, 2010)

What is this all about?What is the English media getting at? The win against Bolton. Instead of praising the mental strength of Arsenal to come back from a 2 goal deficit they are repeatedly trying to usurp Arsenal of their credentials by tugging on Gallas's shirt. Over the past few hours, i have seen more than a million articles that reflect Coyle's thoughts, Davies's thoughts and pundits from all over the world over how Gallas tried to kick Davies out for the season and how Arsenal should have put the ball out of play. This is preposterous. When was the last time a team showed such spirit and that too when they were trailing?
In Reebok, fabregas was trodden upon,refused a couple of penalties and nothing was said.And now suddenly, when something comes of this attack there is a flurry of grievances coming out for Bolton and their awesome run. In fact, our glorious run is being seen as a mistake.One article I was reading stated that Arsenal's run was due to the teams they faced which included Liverpool and Aston Villa. I mean cummon,is there no justice or what? 

Now these 4 matches coming up has not only the title at stake but also our reputation. 
Go GUNNERS!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2010)

2 minutes after that incident,a Bolton player was down with an injury but Bolton players carried on playing since they had the ball.
Why should we give a fvck then!
Media are just biased cvnts,hope we shove it all up their arse in May.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2010)

Time to get a fvcking winning streak.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 23, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Time to get a fvcking winning streak.



finally the only liverpuddlian is back.
Welcome Home my boy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2010)

Chelsea raping Preston,game is on pix.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 23, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chelsea raping Preston,game is on pix.



bt theyre still level.cant wait though to pwn a friend if che lose(which is a distant dream )


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2010)

^ 1-0 to Chelsea, Anelka!!! 

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

Make that 2-0!! Studge scores!!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 23, 2010)

^ complete pwnage by che


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2010)

Ferdinand punched Fagan.Let's see if there are FERDINAND IN ASSAULT SHOCKER!!! headlines tomorrow.

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

Utd. score with Hull player down in the box for hours.Would be interesting to see the reactions of media about that.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 23, 2010)

Heel win for United. Rooooonaaaay with all 4 of em


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2010)

Beckford can be a PL striker.
1-1 at WHL

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

Leeds pen in the last second
YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 24, 2010)

Birmingham are on a roll. Hope am not saying this too early though.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 24, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Birmingham are on a roll. Hope am not saying this too early though.



you're not.no team in this season has gone 14 matches unbeaten. 



> Utd. score with Hull player down in the box for hours.Would be interesting to see the reactions of media about that.



Imo the media reaction was more to the ugly gallas stamp rather than continuing play.bt that is a bit overrated too considering "its a bit cheeky coming from Bolton who are renowned for kicking the hell out of the opposition on a weekly basis."

Afa the hull jabroni goes,Myhill collided with him and not any Utd player,so the ref let the play on.

heres the vid - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fvqH69KAOg

Nani was great yesterday.Boy was i glad to see him play that decent


----------



## punkkummander (Jan 24, 2010)

you guys have gotta check this vid out...its the funniest thing ive come across in a while...its a vintage arsenal vs liverpool game...it's so damn funny it'll knock your socks off!!

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLCZZAheNSU


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 24, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> you're not.no team in this season has gone 14 matches unbeaten.



Well no.I dint want to jinx them before the Chelsea match.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2010)

@XTerminator-Fair enough,saw the incident again.

News today is that Cesc will start with JET,Theo,Vela and Sol.


----------



## sub1zero (Jan 24, 2010)

Is the Arsenal game on at Pix?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 24, 2010)

^nopes.


----------



## sub1zero (Jan 24, 2010)

WTF?! They showed Chelsea and Scum game yday!


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2010)

^^ Pix is a chutiya channel. As simple as that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2010)

It may be on TV,the Chelsea and "Leads" games were not in their schedule when I checked around midweek.
Those cvnts don't know what they are doing,people who cry over Setanta and ITV coverage in UK should check this sh1tty channel out.
I'll find a good stream and tune into Pix at 7 pm just in case.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 24, 2010)

just check out this all gooners in here 

www.arsenalmumbai.co.in

Site for gooners by gooners


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2010)

Will surely join. 

Just a suggestion, avoid Caps in the site.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2010)

Woohoo,Pix is in some FA cup mood,the wankers.Showing highlights.
*
Arsenal:* Fabianski, Coquelin, Campbell, Silvestre, Traore, Eastmond, Denilson, Fabregas, Walcott, Emmanuel-Thomas, Vela. Subs: Mannone, Rosicky, Eduardo, Ramsey, Arshavin, Bartley, Frimpong

Now this is what I am talking about.Fabregas starts and Rozza gets a little rest.
JET will provide nice physical presence up front.
It would be fantastic if Eastmond plays at RB and we finally get to see Le Coq as DM.
Traore starting over Clichy is a surprise but I guess Wenger doesn't want to overwork him.

Better lineup than the earlier one


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2010)

I would have preferred, Traore as RB and Le Coq as the DM.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't think he has ever played RB.
Coq has played RB for reserves though.

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------

Oh dear,the guardian got the team all wrong.
Updated the post according to bbc team news.

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------

*game is live on pix*

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

More good news:Ramsey was supposed to be out for 21 days but he is on the bench.

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

FVCK 1st delap throw=Goal

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

YEAAAAAAAAA
Clever free kick,all credit to Denilson for the shot

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

Sol is on fire today.

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------

Lol@Arshavin coming on with a woolen hat,Wenger took it off from behind.

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

Got fvkced

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

No trip to Wembley this season
Let's try not to let this defeat affect our PL season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL! LOL! LOL! xD xD xD


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 24, 2010)

So Chelsea is the only of ze top 4 sides (of last year) to be still in FA Cup. 
But with FA Cup you never know really.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jan 24, 2010)

Now, Leeds just have to get the job done against the Spuds at Elland Road on Tuesday


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 24, 2010)

if 1-0 against united was an upset, 3-1 is pwnage  didnt see the match,will catch the match review on bbc later.

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

i bet stoke mightve punched or kicked the life outta arsenal.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 24, 2010)

Okk..totally pissed.What was wenger thinking keeping silvestre and sol in the starting lineup? 
I dint watch the match, from what i read from commentries, fabregas was not in te picture. Was it the case? And walcott? Was in on the pitch my friends say that he was pathetic to say the least. Vela, i expected him to screw up. Why cant wenger just sell these and get a proper striker? X(


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2010)

Wenger was correct to rest TV and Gallas before our tough PL run.Sol was immense all game and it was mainly our FBs who cost the game(Wenger had no choices there too)

Fabs had an average game.Denilson was very poor apart from his goal.Eastmond was decent.
Walcott was poor,yes.Didn't get the service but messed up whatever opportunities he got.
Vela was ok.

All in all,it was't Wenger's team selection that cost us the game,it was a few shockers in defence coupled with our injury problems.

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> if 1-0 against united was an upset, 3-1 is pwnage  didnt see the match,will catch the match review on bbc later.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------
> 
> i bet stoke mightve punched or kicked the life outta arsenal.



OMG,losing to a 3rd division side at home is different than STOKE CITY away.That was the hardest draw anyone could have got.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 24, 2010)

Punching and kicking? Err... Not quite! Stoke defended well and kept hitting Arsenal on the counter. Their 3rd goal came when an Arsenal player was dispossessed in his own half. Tuncay handled the ball otherwise it could have been 4-1. Funny thing is, Stoke scored 2 of their goals *after* Eduardo, Arshavin and Ramsey came on!


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2010)

Actually, I'll blame Fabianski and Fullbacks for all the goals. 


XTerminator_09 said:


> i bet stoke mightve punched or kicked the life outta arsenal.


The game was open. It was 1-1 till the late 70s. Stoke stepped up and scored 2 goals. That sealed the game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 24, 2010)

^ For the 3rd goal, Fabianski was going the other way. Fuller actually placed his header in the opposite direction to the keeper's movement.

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

^ Err, make that the 2nd goal.


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2010)

^ yea, he was wrong footed. But nothing wrong in giving him the blame. 

Wenger should just go out and buy a keeper. Almunia isn't any better.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 24, 2010)

^ LOL! 

Damn! This minimum message length thingy sucks!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 24, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Damn! This minimum message length thingy sucks!!


What doesnt here?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 24, 2010)

^ Yeah... This forum has sentimental value. Everything else about it is mental.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 24, 2010)

> OMG,losing to a 3rd division side at home is different than STOKE CITY away.That was the hardest draw anyone could have got.



arent leeds,though in 3rd division,playing some of the best football in fa cup? i mean beating utd,drawing lolnumb at whl?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 24, 2010)

Still. Losing to a 3rd division club at home is pawnage.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 24, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Still. Losing to a 3rd division club at home is pawnage.



nah man,1-0 is just an upset. losing by a gd of 2 is pwnage


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2010)

Chelsea v Cardiff City 
**** off

Stoke got City away


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 24, 2010)

che v city in the final.che to win 2-1


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 25, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> nah man,1-0 is just an upset. losing by a gd of 2 is pwnage



We decided to learn something from you guys. You showed the way at craven.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 25, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> We decided to learn something from you guys. You showed the way at craven.



lolwut  tht was some shameful match..more pwnage than the cl pwnage we did to u last yr


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2010)

Eboue is back with Drogba and co.Hopefully we will have Song back too,for United.


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> nah man,1-0 is just an upset. losing by a gd of 2 is pwnage


Divide 1 by 0. Now divide 3 by 1.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 25, 2010)

btw 9 man inter pwn ac milan 2-0...good news for us,bad news for chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2010)

Jose was awesome in that game,working the crowd and acting cockey.
Sneijder got a straight red for dissent,wonder what he said to the ref.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 25, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Jose was awesome in that game,working the crowd and acting cockey.
> Sneijder got a straight red for dissent,wonder what he said to the ref.



he once pissed the ref off for showing dissent when he fouled some jabroni,but got away with it.Got a straight red card for sarcastically applauding the ref when he booked lucio.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2010)

Hmm..still a straight red for verbal stuff is too much punishment.

Watching the 2nd goal again,just WTF is Denilson doing there.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-gUT9rAKWE

Disgraceful effort,and this is not the first time he has done it.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 25, 2010)

> Hmm..still a straight red for verbal stuff is too much punishment.



rooney got red for doin that,so did he.

fr denilson-


----------



## Krow (Jan 25, 2010)

Denilson was pretty useless there. Kinda reminds of Ade...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2010)

Egypt 3 - 1 Cameroon in ET 
Denilson can go back to bench.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 26, 2010)

happy republic day guys 
btw
a great and true article here : *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/8479907.stm


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2010)

niiiice. Song is just back in time.


----------



## DisaSTAR (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Forum. i'm new here. so just wanted to introduce myself.im a big fan of manchester united (i know i know, im one of the many millions out there who support them, so please dont pigeonhole me ). anyway looking forward to interacting wit u guys..good day


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 26, 2010)

DisaSTAR said:


> Hey Forum. i'm new here. so just wanted to introduce myself.im a big fan of manchester united (i know i know, im one of the many millions out there who support them, so please dont pigeonhole me ). anyway looking forward to interacting wit u guys..good day



hey man.since this is a arsenal fans-dominated forum,expect some hostility  
hail united


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 26, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> hey man.since this is a arsenal fans-dominated forum,expect some hostility
> hail united



yup... hail united


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2010)

Hail Plastic.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 26, 2010)

nah dont hail chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2010)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/spor...nchester-United-swoop-for-Chris-Smalling.html
Smalling gone to manure?


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2010)

^ no verification or quotes.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2010)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2010/1/25/1264431494870/1_1galleryAdamMichie.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2010)

Its on their website


> *United have agreed terms with Fulham to sign their England Under-21 international defender Chris Smalling.
> 
> *The 20-year-old Greenwich-born centre-back will join the Reds from the start of the 2010/11 season.
> 
> A club spokesperson told *ManUtd.com*: "Manchester United has agreed terms for the transfer of Chris Smalling from Fulham. Chris has agreed personal terms with the club and will join for the beginning of the 2010/2011 campaign. He will remain at Fulham until the end of the current season."



But hey,those cvnts put up Ramsey's conformation on their site too 


Edit:Breaking news on SSN.Fulham have accepted Arsenal's bid.

after manure "confirmed"?


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2010)

Wolves 0-0 Liverpool


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 27, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/spor...nchester-United-swoop-for-Chris-Smalling.html
> Smalling gone to manure?



ye the site confirmed that


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2010)

Gerrard had some nice tumbles at the end.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 27, 2010)

Good that I didn't watch this match.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 27, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Good that I didn't watch this match.



given their 'disaster'ous team playin so well,i'd watch each and every game of theirs.A draw=win for liv these days  especially since it was an away fixture 

Arsene Wenger would rather handball and dive his way to get Smalling,if he ever gets him.The old french fry has gone nuts.Would do well to buy some 12-yr or 14-yr nigerian or zambian kids for Arsenal


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 27, 2010)

Draw = Win? You make no sense at all


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> given their 'disaster'ous team playin so well,i'd watch each and every game of theirs.A draw=win for liv these days  especially since it was an away fixture
> 
> Arsene Wenger would rather handball and dive his way to get Smalling,if he ever gets him.The old french fry has gone nuts.Would do well to buy some 12-yr or 14-yr nigerian or zambian kids for Arsenal


Manure are back in the market splashing around their newly borrowed money,talk about diving to sign smalling

Its not over till he undergoes a medical at Utd.

and I'd rather have him sign 12 yr olds than whoring the club out to banks 

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> A draw=win for liv these days  especially since it was an away fixture



Yesterday was a point gained.Good job Rafa mate. 

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------




> Tottenham's hopes for a new stadium have received a blow after the government's architectural watchdog refused to fully support the club's Northumberland Development Project.



Stadiumfail


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 27, 2010)

ico said:


> Hail Plastic.



lol.. its like theres only one thing your little mind can come up with.
give the lad some time......


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 27, 2010)

> I'd rather have him sign 12 yr olds than whoring the club out to banks


lolwut  nice one


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 27, 2010)

Bendtner on the bench against Villa. 
Okk, Nasri and Diaby are the only ones slated for a return early next month.Song should be fit for chelsea. Still doesnt quite solve the DM problem though.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 27, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Its on their website
> 
> 
> But hey,those cvnts put up Ramsey's conformation on their site too
> ...



lol u're just bitter cuz we got Smalling


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2010)

We got Ramsey under Fergie's hairy nose.So I can't complain much.

@dreamcatcher-Nasri is fit for today.  and Song WILL play vs. United.There is no way a professional athlete will miss such a crucial game because of "flight tiredness"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 27, 2010)

Smalling to have ManU medical today.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 27, 2010)

Stoked about another of the classic encounters. United vs City.this time we're at home B-) cant wait to see tevez being booed and jeered.

btw,Ferdinand to sit out for tonights game,papers reporting ;(

In other news,Tosic is being loaned out to Cologne.thats a good move,considering he has a place at OT in the future and would do well to get some 1st team exposure.

Also RVN10 to Hamburg.sad to see his career on the downhill,but that was always on the cards since he left United.A great,great striker though.


----------



## DisaSTAR (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks guys..so atlast we've got smalling..so is it actually confirmed or will voyeur wenger sniff him outta utd before its a confirmed done deal?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 27, 2010)

> Wenger the week before United beat Arsenal 6-1 in 2001- 'United havent done anything special this season'


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2010)

Arsenal
01 Almunia
03 Sagna
05 Vermaelen
10 Gallas
22 Clichy
04 Fabregas
07 Rosicky
15 Denilson
16 Ramsey
23 Arshavin
09 Eduardo

Substitutes
21 Fabianski, 30 Traore, 31 Campbell, 37 Eastmond, 08 Nasri, 14 Walcott, 52 Bendtner


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2010)

Denied by the woodwork twice. :/


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2010)

SCHOLES!!!!!!!!! 1-0 united 

---------- Post added at 03:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 AM ----------

CARRICK!! 2-0 simply awesome


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2010)

ManU going through.

wth! Bendtner didn't shoot?

oh wait, Tevez?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmm.. a point at Villa is not the end of the world.We were unlucky but its a fair result.


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2010)

And my fsckin internet + no stream worked today. Heck, I was reloading a Justin.tv during the whole match to watch 10-15 seconds of game at once.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2010)

Tevez  2-1 Utd. goin into extra time if we dont score again 

---------- Post added at 03:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------

ROOOOOOOOOOOOONEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!! 90+2 !! 3-1

take that man shitty !! yeah!!!

---------- Post added at 03:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 AM ----------

oh god i wish i were at OT now... it must have erupted!  we love pwning shitty at added time 

---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------

f*** u tevez,u goatwh*re stitchneck! 3-1 United,Wembley,here we come.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2010)

OMG BBC says that TV is suspected to have a broken leg,he limped off in the 1st half.
Atleast 6 weeks if true


---------- Post added at 04:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 AM ----------

Broken fibula  
Step up Sulzeer!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ggo91gM7_vU

the link to a yet another classic derby match.Utd high on confidence,should just see off Arsenal at this stage,given TV is injured too now.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 28, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ggo91gM7_vU
> 
> the link to a yet another classic derby match.Utd high on confidence,should just see off Arsenal at this stage,given TV is injured too now.



Thanks for the link. Hahahaha... just look at the sh!tty faces of Tevez and the sh!tty fans.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2010)

^ yea.feel kinda bad fr Tevez since he was once a red devil himself,bt he's not bigger than the club,so f*** him for his move to eastlands.

imagining what tevez would be feeling like right now  maybe smwhere down his stitched neck,a voice will murmur "i shouldnt have left Utd"


----------



## DisaSTAR (Jan 28, 2010)

^^^Check Out roo's monster pass..reminds me of xabi alonso when he was the underrated mastermind behind liverpool's every move last few seasons

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------

and i guess man shitty will be haunted by ET's for years to come after wat happened


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2010)

^ye,saw the highlights,need to see this match anyhow when MUTV airs at tensports.Its more important than the 4-3 match imo.

Speaking of xabi,i can only  at liverpool for letting him go.Fairly speaking,liverpool and man utd have been hit as hard from the transfers,especially since CR7+CT32 > Alonso+Riise+Hyppia.But this match shows the depth of the squad,albeit that the consistency is no more.but heck,no PL team is consistent (except birmingham,who could well be on a downhill after a 3-0 rout by che yesterday)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 28, 2010)

Red devils supporters having a gala time here.
*www.redcafe.net/f7/lets-all-laugh-tevez-city-284135/






So Sh!tty are a big club after all...


----------



## Apple Juice (Jan 28, 2010)

Visca La Barca


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2010)

^ I bet yesterday's victory is more sweeter than the half eaten apple of yours 

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------
*cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/96215242.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF878921A343B2C87A49D8F56CA4E837FE3EE3F7F878F477A7314F646C0FFE2B224C42DF

*cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/96214722.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF878921A343B2C87A49D8F5DEC5E398EF7935D4EA3CE9830DD9BE231863E97DA3610A2B


----------



## Apple Juice (Jan 28, 2010)

i dnt lyk ur behaviour 

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> ^ I bet yesterday's victory is more sweeter than the half eaten apple of yours
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...


n nor ur spamming 2


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2010)

chill appyfizz,all cool here.

btw madrid gonna cite the evidence of messi shoving a sevilla player to defend Ron's action that made him see Red 

Jay-Z is an arsehole 

loled specially at this : "Jay-Z adds his name to a diverse list of Gunners fans that allegedly includes Paul Kaye (aka Dennis Pennis), the Queen, Spike Lee, Kevin Costner, Osama Bin Laden, Barbara Windsor, and Blak Twang."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2010)

Vermaelen has no fracture.
Ferdinand banned for 4 games


----------



## DisaSTAR (Jan 28, 2010)

^^^ ya too bad alonso left..loved that guy..and XT correct me if im wrong but apparently yje queen's a hammer , not an arse!

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------

^ooops correction . the queens a hammer not an arse!

*www.topnews.in/uk-queen-west-ham-fan-2205410


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 29, 2010)

dunno man,heck i dont even know most of these n00bs (except costner and laden )just that the article stated it.


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2010)

The Queen is an Arsenal fan. 

I also remember our team having a tea with her.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2010)

Forum wars
*i50.tinypic.com/4kv2vb.gif
*i46.tinypic.com/vd2345.gif
*www.redcafe.net/f7/arse-want-redcafe-meltdown-thread-276991/index3.html


----------



## DisaSTAR (Jan 29, 2010)

^ Ha ha. good one a_g.. and i've been perusing through all ur old posts and u seem to be eboue's number one fan this side of town! the picture of eboue at the very beginning of this thread is wicked! and mite i add that eboue's one of the most genuinely funny players ive come across in recent times..i too am a massive fan of eboue. along with kenwyne jones who's funny too , if u observe him closely


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 29, 2010)

Read that Anderson is preparing for a loan move to Lyon with a swap deal involving French international keeper Hugo Lloris. Now Ben Foster has something to think if he is to stay at OT.

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2829825/Anderson-set-to-sign-for-Lyon.html

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------

Former Chelsea and Juventus striker Mutu fails drug test.

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2828801/Adrian-Mutu-fails-drugs-test.html


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 29, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Forum wars
> *i50.tinypic.com/4kv2vb.gif
> *i46.tinypic.com/vd2345.gif
> *www.redcafe.net/f7/arse-want-redcafe-meltdown-thread-276991/index3.html



lolwut@shi**y  

Anderson prolly had a bust-up with Fergie,hence the move.Anyways isnt confirmed on the site yet.But dont understand why we need Lloris now,given VDS is in top form and we have replacements in Kusczack and Foster.

Sad for Mutu,first that mfin club Chelshit slaps a 30 mn $ fine on him for being unprofessional (afaik) and now this.

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------

btw Gudjohnsen to join Spuds?that would be interesting...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2010)

What kind of idiot puts drugs up his arse after being caught once?

He threw his career away.What a waste of talent!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2010)

digitized said:


> Read that Anderson is preparing for a loan move to Lyon with a swap deal involving French international keeper Hugo Lloris. Now Ben Foster has something to think if he is to stay at OT.


Lloris would be great signing. He's a quality keeper and would be perfect to replace van der sar for you lot.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chris Smalling signs for Manchester United*

*Manchester United is delighted to announce that Fulham defender Chris Smalling has agreed terms and passed a medical examination. He will join the club in July 2010 on a four-year contract for an undisclosed fee.
*
**www.manutd.com/default.sps?pagegid={F9E570E6-407E-44BC-800F-4A3110258114}&newsid=6645840*

*Hope it's a good signing to solve our defensive problems.
*


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2010)

lol, that guy just has 3 league appearances to his name.

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




DisaSTAR said:


> kenwyne jones who's funny too , *if u observe him closely*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2010)

> lol, that guy just has 3 league appearances to his name.


That's ironical coming from an Arsenal fan


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 29, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> That's ironical coming from an Arsenal fan


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2010)

*www.lfcreds.com/reds/index.php?topic=27367.0

Excellent article but I guess would be ignored since it's more fun to laugh and express your past bitterness against Liverpool and Rafa these days.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2010)

> Chris Smalling signs for Manchester United


fvck
We spent too much time haggling over pennies it seems.
Still,plenty of fish left out there.

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> *www.lfcreds.com/reds/index.php?topic=27367.0
> 
> Excellent article but I guess would be ignored since it's more fun to laugh and express your past bitterness against Liverpool and Rafa these days.


Essentially it says the club is stuck with Rafa with no money to progress.
Which is why people laugh at Liverpool.


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2010)

Short term goals vs Long term goals.

Short term managers vs Long term managers.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 29, 2010)

*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/rio-mocks-tevez.jpg

Rio Mocks Tevez’s Goal Celebration

Following Carlos Tevez’s two goals against Manchester United in the League Cup, he made a ‘yapping’ motion with his hand, suggesting that Gary Neville was wrong to support the manager in not paying £47m for the Argie prick.

He then did several interviews, claiming United should do their talking on the pitch and called Neville an “idiot”.

Walking off the pitch yesterday, Rio Ferdinand mocked Tevez by replicating his goal celebration.

Don’t you just love having the last laugh?

this is just priceless!

*therepublikofmancunia.com/picture-rio-mocks-tevezs-goal-celebration/


----------



## DisaSTAR (Jan 29, 2010)

heard that rafa and some juve big shot were seen together holding a meeting. maybe rafa's gonna be heading to italy after all

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

^ Tevez Was to be signed for 47 million??

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

Cancel Out My Other Post..Juve's Finally Got A New Coach. Say Hello To Alberto Zaccheroni

*goal.com/en-india/news/222/transfe...99/official-alberto-zaccheroni-joins-juventus


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> Sad for Mutu,first that mfin club Chelshit slaps a 30 mn $ fine on him for being unprofessional (afaik) and now this.



*sigh* 

If you're gonna say something, at least get your facts right. Chelsea tore up Mutu's contract when he was found guilty of cocaine abuse. And because of that, they demanded compensation from the Romanian, an appeal which was upheld by the CAS (£14.6 million fine). Mutu has appealed against this, and a judgment is pending.

*sigh* 

Looks like it's become fashionable to abuse Chelsea. Kids just turn up and start calling clubs names just to show that they are 'proper' footie fans.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 29, 2010)

yup Tevez was signed for a huge amount... nobody outside mancity knows the actual amount .... but people say its 47 million.. if it was 25 million united would have bought him.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2010)

^ 47 mn includes his wages for the period of the contract.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 29, 2010)

but i know.. it was not 25 million it was more than that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2010)

> Young midfielder Jack Wilshere has joined Bolton Wanderers on loan until the end of the season.


Finally official.

A loan spell in the PL is always good.I hope he gets regular playing time and those thugs don't injure him in training\dressing room\showers...

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/7102733/...-Terry-affair-with-team-mates-girlfriend.html

John Terry in more _John Terry_ type headlines 
On the same day that Ashley Hole was banned from driving for speeding.
Just another day in the lives of Chelsea footballers.


----------



## DisaSTAR (Jan 29, 2010)

And Hopefully eboue comes to utd on loan...He rots on the bench anyway..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ahh, fire under the Arses.... Love it!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 30, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> If you're gonna say something, at least get your facts right. Chelsea tore up Mutu's contract when he was found guilty of cocaine abuse. And because of that, they demanded compensation from the Romanian, an appeal which was upheld by the CAS (£14.6 million fine). Mutu has appealed against this, and a judgment is pending.
> 
> *sigh*



heck idc abt chelsea and its players and what all goes about in the club.Hence an *afaik* if you saw it.

Apart from the cocaine abuse,the club also charged him for being unprofessional which include "*the wasted costs of acquiring the Player (£ 13,814,000), the cost of replacing the Player (£22,661,641), the unearned portion of signing bonus (£ 44,000) and other benefits received by the Player from the Club (£ 3,128,566.03) as well as from his new club, Juventus (unknown), the substantial legal costs that the Club has been forced to incur (£ 391,049.03) and the unquantifiable but undeniable cost in playing terms and in terms of the Club’s commercial brand values”, but “at least equivalent to the replacement cost of £ 22,661,641”.*" as per wiki. so doesnt that amount to 30mn £ anyways? 

in short,true,he's f'd his own career.



> Looks like it's become fashionable to abuse Chelsea. Kids just turn up and start calling clubs names just to show that they are 'proper' footie fans.



 heh,cut Chelsea and replace Man utd in that case,coz thats applicable for people here in india.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Finally official.
> [/COLOR]*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/7102733/...-Terry-affair-with-team-mates-girlfriend.html
> 
> John Terry in more _John Terry_ type headlines
> ...





> Chelsea defender John Terry has failed in his attempt to prevent public coverage of an alleged affair with a team-mate's girlfriend.



John Terry and Chelsea made for each other.  Chelsea are certainly a great club


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 30, 2010)

DisaSTAR said:


> And Hopefully eboue comes to utd on loan...He rots on the bench anyway..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 30, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2010)

DisaSTAR said:


> And Hopefully eboue comes to utd on loan...He rots on the bench anyway..


Eboue reaction when he is told he is told he has to be move a loan deal to United.
*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/gallery/2009/1/7/1231350409482/Gallery-Emmanuel-Ebou--Un-008.jpg

  

EDIT:
1-0 ahead  just hope we hold it

EDIT #2:
Nice goal by Kevin Davies


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hahahahaaaaaaaaa!!!!

2-1 win over Burnley and we're 4 points clear at the top again!!   

And all ye losers, guess who scored? This time, _on_ the field - The man, the machine - John Terry!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

> John Terry scores away from home


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2010)

^  

Damn you, minimum character limit!!


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2010)

games v been good ... i v been watching quite a few games for the full 90 mins  off late  .. smething which i cud not do for quite smetime due to work pressure .. 
well mid-field has been playing well ...but i still feel we lack the edge when it comes to finishing in front of goal ... we need good finishers who dont create chances ....but simply finish it into the back of the net.... people who can get goals out of nothing with good teams ... no transfer market activity upsets me ...
lastly, speaking of defense .. am i the only person who feels the defense is not good enough... its never been the way it sud be since Mourinho left ... or since Makalele left .. i dont knw ... Ancelotti has not worked on it ,.... i see gaping holes in the defense which good teams will exploit n punish!! DO YOU??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

Running away with the league and still complaining!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2010)

Come on Les Arses, beat the hell outta ze mancker scumbags  

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------




iinfi said:


> *we need good finishers who dont create chances*





---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




Kl@w-24 said:


> And all ye losers, guess who scored? This time, _on_ the field - *The man*, the machine - John Terry!!


 <insert random garbage to fill in character limit />


----------



## DisaSTAR (Jan 31, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Come on Les Arses, beat the hell outta ze mancker scumbags



And if that happens im gonna have to get my Stevie G Voodoo out for payback


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Running away with the league and still complaining!



if we were in a position where Inter is now in the Italian league ..  i wudnt complain ... 4 points with 15 odd games to go isn't too much ....

btw 


Togo banned from next two Africa Cups of Nations

some one needs to tell The Confederation of African football that the people who went home were footballers and not soldiers ..... they cannot organize an event properly, cannot have enough security arrangements.... make the players come by bus thru a war torn region 
AND
ban them from the next two Africa Cup of Nations and fine them $50,000... 
WTF

there are bigger idiots in soccer management than sepp blatter n platini ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

Inter situation won't happen in the PL,there is too much competition.If you can't praise your team unless they are winning the title by 10 points,you know what you are.

About the CAF,its more about the fact that the players wanted to play on,but the government of Togo called them back.There are strict guidelines in FIFA rules about the govt. interference.
However the CAF are to be blamed for organising some fixtures in that disputed area.
In the end I hope some common sense prevails.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2010)

@Pool_Fan: Zat was deliberate!


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Inter situation won't happen in the PL,there is too much competition.If you can't praise your team unless they are winning the title by 10 points,you know what you are.
> .


i m talking abt a comfort zone .... n the porous defense worries me ... under pressure in imp games the defense buckles .... i m only saying its not the same as it was when Mourinho was arnd. We used to score once and be assured that we aren't gona leak goals. Opponents have got smarter over time and we haven't. Managers who followed sud have preserved the formation and style of play which worked wonders, but chose to play beautiful (under pressure), which came at a cost.
once, we hardly used to concede off set plays, and now that's become our weak point. Its a question of getting better to match the stiff competition in Europe.... 


as far as CAF is concern, how did they think that the govt. wud not interfere if the lives of their countrymen we at stake? i m surprised!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2010)

iinfi said:


> if we were in a position where Inter is now in the Italian league ..  i wudnt complain ... 4 points with 15 odd games to go isn't too much ....


You lot need Jose Mourinho back as manager  
Jose Mourinho + Didier Drogba + John Terry == Real Chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

AW said:
			
		

> Marouane Chamakh is not available because he is playing with Bordeaux and Bordeaux don't want to release him. David Villa as well, Valencia don't want to let him go.



Fvck me!We inquired about Villa!

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...oost-Robin-Van-Persies-recovery.html?ITO=1490


> the Dutch are keen for Van Persie to play against the USA in a friendly in March,



What are they smoking?

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------




			
				Denilson said:
			
		

> I remember Evra saying it was men against boys. We're not boys any more, I am a man and I'll show that on the pitch.
> 
> "I don't like to talk too much off the field, I just want to show it out there."



Just stfu and play your game dude.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You lot need Jose Mourinho back as manager
> Jose Mourinho + Didier Drogba + John Terry == Real Chelsea



Finally Poo_Fan has got something to smile about! Poor thing, his own team can't offer him the same kind of happiness.

Doesn't this qualify as an extra-marital affair as well? 

Sheesh!! Some people hate Chelsea more than they love their own club!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Finally Poo_Fan has got something to smile about! Poor thing, his own team can't offer him the same kind of happiness.
> 
> Doesn't this qualify as an extra-marital affair as well?
> 
> Sheesh!! Some people hate Chelsea more than they love their own club!



I knew you would react like this since after all you can't READ.  
Read that post again and point me to the part which potrays hatred to your great club. 
And remember what was I quoting:


> if we were in a position where Inter is now in the Italian league .. i wudnt complain ... 4 points with 15 odd games to go isn't too much ....


And if my memories aren't playing tricks with myself, then your club was precisely in somewhat that position at Jose being there. 
Apparently combination of Mourinho + Drogba + Terry as an insult 
Sheesh!! Some people are paranoid more than they love their own club!  

P.S.: Learning to take some things lightly would do you a world of good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

Arsenal
01 Almunia
03 Sagna
05 Vermaelen
10 Gallas
22 Clichy
04 Fabregas
07 Rosicky
08 Nasri
15 Denilson
17 Song Billong
23 Arshavin
Substitutes
21 Fabianski, 18 Silvestre, 27 Eboue, 30 Traore, 14 Walcott, 16 Ramsey, 52 Bendtner

Man Utd
01 Van der Sar
03 Evra
06 Brown
21 Rafael Da Silva
23 Evans
13 Park
16 Carrick
17 Nani
18 Scholes
24 Fletcher
10 Rooney
Substitutes
29 Kuszczak, 30 De Laet, 11 Giggs, 25 Valencia, 28 Gibson, 07 Owen, 09 Berbatov

TV is back


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I knew you would react like this since after all you can't READ.
> Read that post again and point me to the part which potrays hatred to your great club.
> And remember what was I quoting:
> 
> ...



What! Did I mention your name when I said that hate thingy? 

Anyways, good to have you and your arguments back! Been missing them


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

Comeon you red and whites

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------

Fvcking Nani got Song a yellow

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

**** off Almunia


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2010)

Almunia own goal. :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

Its pathetic.Chelsea at home this season and last,ManU CL last season


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

Typical Denilson jogging casually instead of covering on the counter 

Sub him off and get Bendy on,we can still get something.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2010)

Arsenal always disappoint me whenever I expect them to win :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

Cause its the same every big game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2010)

damn you Arsenal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

To be fair,we have had a lot of shots fizzing past the post.

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

Denilson off,I hope we never see him in an Arsenal shirt again 

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------

Eboue comes on,maybe he will kick some legs.

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------

Lets get 1 more,atleast save some pride.

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------

Vermaelen doing EVERYTHING alone FUKING EVERYTHNG
Embarrassing for the rest


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2010)

tbh, Nani raped Clichy. Denilson was arse-raped by everyone.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

Got a funny feeling that we will get a result at Chelsea.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking at the siggy of DisaSTAR, I cant help but smile 
Wenger said his team is a different animal now, only to be humbled


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

I can personally drive clown Almunia and muppet Denilson to Spain and Brazil respectively.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2010)

Haaaahahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!!!   

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------

You know what makes an Arse defeat so satisfying? It's coz of their manager, who has developed a nasty habit of poking his nose in every team's affairs - beware of physical side Stoke, Villa are a long ball team, Chelsea are ordinary without Drogba, Fletcher is 'anti-football' etc etc etc.

Maybe if he'd keep his trap shut once in a while, Arse would do something on the pitch.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Haaaahahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...


**** that,he praised Stoke and Villa.Not his problem that O Neil lost his marbles.
Atleast read his FULL quotes before commenting.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2010)

^ Oh, and he didn't say those things about Chelsea and Fletch? 

Like I said, fire under the arses!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2010)

Chelsea=He praised them today itself.
Fletcher was a dick and Wenger was right.

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------

Ferguson-"I hope Arsenal BATTER Chelsea"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2010)

^ If that's true, then finally the man has got back some of his sense! 

I'm waiting for the 16 conclusions on the F365 site. That would be one helluva read. 

---------- Post added 01-02-2010 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 31-01-2010 at 11:57 PM ----------

Oh, and ...

*EGYPT JUST WON THE ACN FOR THE 3RD TIME IN A ROW!! *


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank You Arsenal for this disgraceful performance.    Gifting 3 points to  Man U and when they will come play us, god knows why they come up with top class performances. 
I am pissed off. 

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chelsea=He praised them today itself.
> Ferguson-"I hope Arsenal BATTER Chelsea"


Dont see that happening. Considering Chelsea's record at Stamford Bridge. Heck if Chelsea has to keep ManYoo out of title race I am all for it tho I know the implications.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2010)

^^Ha why do you care about ManUre,we will take points off Tottenham and City at home.That would help your lot.

*img.skysports.com/10/01/800x600/Wayne-Rooney-Manchester-United-Premier-League_2413858.jpg
Don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2010)

> Everton, Arse, City, Blackburn, Wigan, Portsmouth, Man United, Sunderland, Birmingham, Fulham, West Ham, Burnley, Chelsea, Hull



Tough three games next :/

City:


> Portsmouth, Hull, Bolton, Liverpool, Chelsea, Spurs, Sunderland, Fulham, Wigan, Burnley, Birmingam, Man United, Arse, Villa, West Ham



Spurs:


> Villa, Wolves, Wigan, Everton, City, Blackburn, Stoke, Portsmouth, Sunderland, Arse, Chelsea, Man United, Bolton, Burnley



Villa:


> Spurs, Man United, Burnley, Sunderland, Stoke, Wigan, Wolves, Chelsea, Bolton, Everton, Portsmouth, Birmingham, City, Blackburn


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2010)

The FA Cup joke:



> Carlo Ancelotti, Alex Ferguson, Arsene Wenger and Rafa Benitez are all out at dinner together. They all take a turn to get a round of drinks in, starting with Ancelotti. When it came to Carlo's turn again he comes back with only a drink for himself.
> 
> "What the f*ck is going on?" all the other managers ask.
> 
> "Well," says Carlo. "This is the 5th round and you lot ain't in it!"


----------



## DisaSTAR (Feb 1, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *img.skysports.com/10/01/800x600/Wayne-Rooney-Manchester-United-Premier-League_2413858.jpg
> Don't know whether to laugh or cry.



Ha Ha..Arsenal_Gunner I think u shud laugh..Take heart frm the fact that atleast arsenal can humour themselves under such circumstances...Donno if its the above pic or not but i jus cant seem to stop smiling


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2010)

Its Denilson I am talking about.Hopefully Diaby will be back soon.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2010)

*goal.com/en/news/9/england/2010/01/30/1768669/wayne-bridge-issues-statement-on-john-terry-affair



			
				From Comments said:
			
		

> Father selling drugs, mom caught for shop lifting-can the Terry's get any worse?


His is a family of cvnts, period. 
Anyway his captaincy for England should be stripped and given to Gerrard, and say if even Gerrard is controversial due to that infamous incident then Lampard or Ferdinand; if England have any sense.

And  @ CFC fans who are defending him. 



> It ok 4 jt





> I think dat shouldnt be necessary bcos jt personal life dat dey have to give him is captian





> oh come on he made a mistake then forgive him he is a great player dont damage his reputation who gives his body on the line 4 defending


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2010)

Why didn't he go after Cashley's missus?She would have been worth the ridicule for Terry.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 1, 2010)

Great win for us yesterday. Now let's hope Chelsea drop some points against the Gunners next match, maybe even lose to the Gunners.. Go Arsenal!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *goal.com/en/news/9/england/2010/01/30/1768669/wayne-bridge-issues-statement-on-john-terry-affair
> 
> 
> His is a family of cvnts, period.
> ...



You know any of them personally? Did anyone cause any harm to you? Read the tabloid trash and believe it. 

And please, Gerrard? Thanks for the laughs!!    

Capello tried 3-4 others (including St.Stevie Me) before handing over the captaincy to Terry and I think he knows footy a lot better than you or me.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2010)

SBTourGuide. 

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-02-01.jpg


----------



## look_niks01011968 (Feb 1, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> You know any of them personally? Did anyone cause any harm to you? Read the tabloid trash and believe it.
> 
> And please, Gerrard? Thanks for the laughs!!
> 
> Capello tried 3-4 others (including St.Stevie Me) before handing over the captaincy to Terry and I think he knows footy a lot better than you or me.



its NOT tabloid trash. this case against terry has been going on for a long time and he also filed something in the UK courts to make sure that nothing of this goes to the press but the judge cancelled his appeal. 

btw, the awesomest screening ever

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJYn3GgYYl0


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 1, 2010)

hmm . .interesting panning out of games.

As far as John Terry is concerned, I honestly dont care. I didnt like him to begin with and always preferred Lampard as a team player and as captain (maybe Joe Cole, or even Cech). I guess I'm the only guy who sees it that way. 

We did beat Burnley (suffering after Coyle's departure I must say) but the real test comes next week. Drogba will be back (I think he's suspended, or has that already been counted with him not playing against Burnley?)

I sincerely hope Wenger decides to sell Almunia. There is still time. 8 hrs to go going by my watch. Slip in Denilson in there too. I really didnt want United of all the c.unts to beat them this bad.  Every time Gallas went forward in a rush of blood, United scored. See the replays if you dont beleive me. He, Denilson and Alms-for-hands had a terrible game. Poor Vermaelan had to do all the work. 

@LFC_fan
Thanks for the laughs for even suggesting Gerrard. Really. I haven't chuckled like that in quite a while


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2010)

^ Injunction. The tabloids are adding salt n pepper to a story just to keep it running.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the laughs Kl@w    Yup John Terry is extremely innocent  and has been defamed  
Maybe I should bring last year quotes of yours where you so easily attacking those LFC fans who were defending Gerrard BEFORE the footage came and now when you are yourself in that position, guess what 

P.S.: You are a hypocrite 

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




thewisecrab said:


> @LFC_fan
> Thanks for the laughs for even suggesting Gerrard. Really. I haven't chuckled like that in quite a while


Give me a reason why Gerrard cant be the captain. You dont have an argument and hence dismiss it as : lol :

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




Kl@w-24 said:


> Capello tried 3-4 others (including St.Stevie Me) before handing over the captaincy to Terry and I think he knows footy a lot better than you or me.


Football is lot more than a game and you know that.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 1, 2010)

^^
He dives, he's injury prone and Joe Cole can play more efficiently at his position in the national team. At Liverpool, he fits into his role really well. I doubt whether he can carry that forward in the national team. 

Plus when Lampard missed the Doha game, we all saw that the team needed his role in central midfield the most. Gerrard played that game afaik and well . .


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats a great way to get fvked arse,
I dont think gunners can ever win any gold this way
They need players n dont buy any until they r killed like that.
Hope it gets their arse fired up this time


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2010)

Gerrard is always played in a weird position with England  His position is at the hole and England doesnt make best use of his capabilities.
Anyway I like the way you both ignore that I mentioned Lampard's name and Ferdinand's too in my post. 



ico said:


> SBTourGuide.


That was for Charity. 

*i46.tinypic.com/spgqx1.jpg
OMG Wikipedia  
LOL Thread: *www.redcafe.net/f7/naughty-footballer-exposed-284425/index2.html


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Feb 1, 2010)

They dont have good striker n really hate to see gallas thinking he is fvking everytime he does so


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> P.S.: You are a hypocrite


PHACKT - Every phutbol phan is a hypocrite.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> His position is at the hole


That is Mr. Chelsea's new position.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2010)

^ 
                                    .


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2010)

^
 (DJSKLDJKLSDJSKDJ


----------



## Apple Juice (Feb 1, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^
> .





ico said:


> ^
> (DJSKLDJKLSDJSKDJ


You nuuuubs


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Thanks for the laughs Kl@w    Yup John Terry is extremely innocent  and has been defamed
> Maybe I should bring last year quotes of yours where you so easily attacking those LFC fans who were defending Gerrard BEFORE the footage came and now when you are yourself in that position, guess what
> 
> P.S.: You are a hypocrite
> ...



I never said he was innocent or otherwise. I just said that the British media are doing their best to provide maximum publicity to it. Do those quotes of mine suggest anything else? 

And you'd do well to see what kind of 'sources' they have - unnamed sources, close friends of ze madame, ze players etc. Reading through their stories, it would seem that every rag has its own version to tell about this whole thing. 

Gerrard for Ingurland captain! Woohoo!

Happy now?   

And ico is right about zat FACKT. 8)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I never said he was innocent or otherwise. I just said that the British media are doing their best to provide maximum publicity to it. Do those quotes of mine suggest anything else?
> 
> And you'd do well to see what kind of 'sources' they have - unnamed sources, close friends of ze madame, ze players etc. Reading through their stories, it would seem that every rag has its own version to tell about this whole thing.



Ooh and did my post rely on media sources? I simply stated FACTS. And those relevations about him and is parents is a fact.


> Gerrard for Ingurland captain! Woohoo!
> 
> Happy now?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2010)

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/celtic/8492185.stm
Spud skipper Keane gone to Celtic


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2010)

I liked Robbie Keane inspite of him being a spud.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2010)

Poor Robbie was a lifelong 'pool fan 2 years ago and now he is a "lifelong Celtic fan" 



> Arsenal’s Under 18 League and Cup ‘double’ winning captain Jay Emmanuel-Thomas was arrested by police in the early hours of the morning. The versatile prospect failed to stop when signaled in his high performance £100,000 Mercedes McLaren in East London.
> 
> Emmanuel-Thomas had the back window of his car smashed as officers attempted to gain entry. He was reportedly found alone inside and with only a provisional driving licence. Jay has been released but will report to Redbridge magistrates court on February 12. It is expected he will be found guilty of driving without a licence and failure to stop – both could result in a prison sentence.
> 
> Jay only recently signed an extension to his contract and impressed on his first-team debut in the FA Cup against Stoke City recently. This came after he scored a terrific hat-trick for the Reserves a week previously. Any in-house punishment will be dealt with by the club in due course.


*younggunsblog.co.uk/2010/02/02/arsenals-emmanuel-thomas-arrested-by-police/

2 things.HOW THE FVCK does he have a Merc!We pay them too much.
and why did they need to break the glass?
Anyway I hope this is the last we hear of it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Ha why do you care about ManUre,we will take points off Tottenham and City at home.That would help your lot.
> 
> *img.skysports.com/10/01/800x600/Wayne-Rooney-Manchester-United-Premier-League_2413858.jpg
> Don't know whether to laugh or cry.



just cry 
cuz u have such hopeless players in your team


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2010)

Young arses start early! 

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

*FABREGAS WANTS OUT - REPORT*



> Fabregas was devastated after the defeat to Manchester United, saying: "I'm not going to lie to myself. Chelsea were better than us, Manchester United have been better than us.
> 
> "It's something we have to think about and make sure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2010)

I dont see any quote where he himself say "He wants out"  English media :/


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *Chelsea *media :/


 dsgsgsgsgsg


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 2, 2010)

Its time wenger comes to terms with his pathetic bench and sub par players like denilson with first team starts. Why denilson was favoured over ramsey is still a mystery.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> just cry
> cuz u have such hopeless players in your team


 There are just 2.

Arsenal close in on signing 19 year old Montenegrin defender on pre-contract.
*www.imscouting.com/global-news-art...r-old-Montenegrin-defender-Stefan-Savic/5510/

Apparently he was on trial with us for the last 10 days.However there are some issues over his transfer fee.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh god.Please let some villa/chamakh or someone who can score goals. If Arshavin hadnt realised the "prink"  in him last match, we would have been leading by 2 goals in the first 10 minutes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2010)

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...-pre-contract-deal-Arsenal.html#ixzz0eOy2CfUz



			
				Savic said:
			
		

> Wenger was extremely mad during the training session on Monday. This defeat means the league title will be extremely hard to reach right now.'
> 
> The player added: 'Wenger is the man. He has incredible authority at the club – everyone listens to him, assistants lead training sessions and he just supervises. Nothing can escape him.'


He said "Wenger was mad as a Rhino in Monday training" if you translate literally.


Chamakh will come in Summer,for Eduardo maybe.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 3, 2010)

drogba ballack n deco starting .... hmmm .... deco n ballack had decent games ... but all were against weaker opposition ... 
all three slow coaches ... cant move arnd quickly on the pitch ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2010)

YEA Hull cvnts do the job.


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2010)

They did their job.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha Chelsea 1-1 Hull. 2 points dropped. C'mon now, drop some more points against Arsenal, I would say the full 3 points 

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------

The Sun is at it again saying that Fibreglass is planning a move to the Nou Camp in the summer transfer window and they are planning to bid 40m pounds. Don't think that is going to happen. Perhaps A_G can show some light in the matter.

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2836305/Barcelona-up-chase-for-40m-Fabregas.html

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

Where's Abyss? Haven't seen him for a long time. Gone to the abyss???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 3, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> There are just 2.



you're getting bad at maths, theres more.... just look a little harder


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 3, 2010)

hull did there job... or maybe i should say chelsea did their job

now its arsenal's turn


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2010)

digitized said:


> The Sun is at it again saying that Fibreglass is planning a move to the Nou Camp in the summer transfer window and they are planning to bid 40m pounds. Don't think that is going to happen. Perhaps A_G can show some light in the matter.
> 
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2836305/Barcelona-up-chase-for-40m-Fabregas.html


Barca using Cesc as a pawn in their weekly presidential election propaganda.Nothing new.



> you're getting bad at maths, theres more.... just look a little harder


Really?Can you do any better then?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2010)

*www.redcafe.net/f7/premier-league-manager-caught-brothel-279956/index3.html


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 4, 2010)

hey guys,sorry couldnt rofl at the arseholes on that humiliating victory.Happy that Chelsea too are on their way to their rightful position in the league


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 4, 2010)

No wonder lack of class in victory and grace in defeat of two certain clubs. 

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

Indeed :/ :/

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

 at ze manager

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




iinfi said:


> *drogba* ballack n deco starting .... hmmm .... deco n ballack had decent games ... but all were against weaker opposition ...
> *all three slow coaches* ... cant move arnd quickly on the pitch ...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 4, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.redcafe.net/f7/premier-league-manager-caught-brothel-279956/index3.html


 
You are spending too much time on Redcafe nowadays, I see.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Feb 4, 2010)

Since the arsenal chapter is pretty much closed this season, id want chelsea succeed than manure.


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2010)

^ follower of Arsenal or a supporter? :/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 4, 2010)

Chelsea Cleared in Kakuta Transfer Case



> Chelsea Football Club has been cleared of any wrongdoing regarding the transfer of Gael Kakuta and has had all sanctions lifted.
> 
> Today's announcement from the Court of Arbitration for Sport can be read below.
> _
> ...



Yeehaw!! No ban!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2010)

Surprise Surprise 

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------




phuchungbhutia said:


> Since the arsenal chapter is pretty much closed this season, id want chelsea succeed than manure.


Utter Bollocks.We will be in it no matter what the result is on Sunday.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

Lets wait and watch.the Manures harping on about their victory over Arsenal may have something to worry about given their coming fixtures.villa ark isnt going to be easy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 4, 2010)

@ verdict


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2010)

Hopefully they have blown a chunk of their transfer budget, paying the "parties involved"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2010)

Just hoping for the blue shite to lose


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2010)

> JOHN TERRY has been axed as England captain.
> 
> Three Lions boss Fabio Capello relieved the Chelsea defender of the armband after a brisk 12-minute meeting at Wembley today.



*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/spor...n-Terry-as-England-captain.html#ixzz0egLyqm4e


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2010)

hahahahaha niaaaaaaaaaa Kl@w


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2010)

hahahaha cvnt terry...

Indeed ze manager knows  better than you and me Kl@w


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn!! As much as I despised JhaaT, Ferdinand????!? Fu.cking Ferdinand who sleeps on the pitch and needs a babysitter? I'm lost at that. 

Rooney, Lampard are better candidates for captain. Not that Rio-t of laughter. Please. He is a sick joke. 

(dont get started on "but look at your JT and then laugh". He's ok as a defender, but sucks when it comes to leading. Fundoojhaand sucks at both)


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2010)

Ferdinand is not captaincy material. 

What about Cashley as ze Kaptaan?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2010)

*v4admin.sportnetwork.net/upload/379/EMP-5987746.jpg
I'm loving this  

Rio is somewhat a non-controversial selection.  Media has forgotten his drug stuff I guess.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2010)

Apparently more dirt on Terry is coming out this weekend.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh, well. That was probably gonna happen.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2010)

redcafe said:
			
		

> Viva John Terry
> Viva John Terry
> Could have lifted the World Cup
> But he's ****ed it up
> ...


Terry's rampage is still on!


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 6, 2010)

This is ridiculous


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 6, 2010)

> Viva John Terry
> Viva John Terry
> Could have lifted the World Cup
> But he's ****ed it up
> ...






> This is ridiculous


this is great 
now that JT is out of his closet,wont be surprised hearing lampard is a hermi


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 6, 2010)

^^
you mind your fundoojhaand. He isn't even in the playing 11 yet. Goodness knows what Cappello sees in that t.wat. 

As I predicted months ago, Rafa keeps is job. 1-0 to Looserfools in a very strained derby. I think they are 4th now (why, blimey why?)




This thread has died now hasn't it?
Oh well, I dont care. No LFC_fan gloating  (for now)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I missed the merseyside derby due to wrong time noting skills, so didnt feel to gloat :/
Anyway perfect Saturday for us and we are back in Top 4. 

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




thewisecrab said:


> As I predicted months ago, Rafa keeps is job. 1-0 to Looserfools in a very strained derby. I think they are 4th now (why, blimey why?)


You should support Arsenal today, a victory for them today would surely ensure they'll not finish below 3rd  and you'll surely not want us taking ze third spot by any chance


----------



## iinfi (Feb 7, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL6_Qaj7gtc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 7, 2010)

good match for us.. comical defending by portsmouth
this diouf lad has confidence and i like it.... but has to work on his finishing and composure


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

The only way we can win is by being patient and organized.All this gung-ho stuff will get us killed 4-1.

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

Almunia Sagna Vermaelen Gallas Clichy Song Cesc Diaby Walcott Arshavin Nasri


Feo for Rosicky and Diaby is fit 

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

Cech Ivanovic Carvalho Terry A Cole Ballack Mikel Lampard Anelka Malouda Drogba

Will be quite a battle if we don't fold as usual.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 7, 2010)

Chelsea to steamroll Arsenal 3-0. I'd be more than happy if im wrong.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

Ray Parlour on ESPN.We can really do with him today.

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------

Looks like Terry shagged 2-3 more birds,he is laughing around.

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

**** cross count=1

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

Not again FFS

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------

Now don't press the self-destruct button.

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------

Good response!

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------

Its the same game over and over again!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 7, 2010)

think like killing myself. Whats with the finishing and penetration? Are these words in Arsenal's dictionary? One solid attack, one goal. Arsene wenger should stop thinking about financial deficits and start thinking about the team. What exactly has walcott done?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> think like killing myself. Whats with the finishing and penetration? Are these words in Arsenal's dictionary? One solid attack, one goal. Arsene wenger should stop thinking about financial deficits and start thinking about the team. What exactly has walcott done?


No striker and a joker goalkeeper+poor defensive coaching=Disaster


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2010)

Drogba's second goal was great, that's what I can say.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 7, 2010)

i can say that arsenal have learnt *absolutely nothing* from the last game (remember rooney's goal from the c-attack).

this aint even a top 3 team material from arsenal  eveerything goin just as expected.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

Actually we are trying very hard

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------

So fvcking close...

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------

Diaby off!FFS!


----------



## ico (Feb 7, 2010)

tbh, anyone who has watched the match knows that the only difference between Chelsea and Arsenal has been finishing.

Arsenal needs a proper striker to finish things off. Nothing else. :/

And Arshavin can't lead the line against a solid defense. He is a Second Striker ffs. :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2010)

Good effort by the players,thats the difference between this week and the last.
Its not their fault that Wenger didn't buy a striker or plays a clown in the goal.

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

A draw against Pool and there is no way we are clawing back again.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriously, there was nothing Almunia could have done here. It was pure class by Drogba. Arshavin isnt a striker. Its blasphemy to think that he would score a goal this season.

Andy gray put it right. Chelsea and Manchester have put Arsenal to place.At 3rd place. I doubt RVP would have made much difference here. We need a striker with a physical presence like Rooney and Drogba. Thats what seperates from the two.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, now with the next challenge; it might end up 2 points, 5 points or 8 points between us. Arsenal might be the favourites since they are at home but you never know


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh, someones still thinks theres a chick to hatch after having boiled the egg.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hahahahahahahaaaaaa!!! Can we play you every week?


----------



## iinfi (Feb 7, 2010)

fascinating play by Drogba ... the second one was a rooney like finish ... this kinda neat finishing by Drogba is a rare phenomenon !!  like Halley's Comet...
btw is there a clause in bendtner's contract which forbids him from starting? i think he is the best striker arsenal have at the moment!! wat say?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 7, 2010)

You know what? We need a LB now. Most goals over the past month have been from the left, with clichy cluctching his arse and allowing wingers a free play. Clichy has been horrendous. I would trade him for gibbs anyday.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 7, 2010)

my second man of the match behind drogba is obi mikel


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 7, 2010)

Bendter is a slowpoach . Hasnt had a shot on goal since the time he came on.We need Eduardo in prime form. Allz well then. Bendtner had literally no effect on the game since he came on. In fact Eboue and Rosicky added life to the midfield.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 7, 2010)

Mom for me this match was Ballack  did nothin but foul and stop the flow of arsenal's game.Seriously though, +1 for Che's defence and poor arsenal finishing


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 8, 2010)

Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!Chamakh!!Dzeko!!Villa!!     

---------- Post added 08-02-2010 at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was 07-02-2010 at 11:59 PM ----------

Even Arsenal.com had refrained from providing live tweets today.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 8, 2010)

> Ashley Cole looks to be back to his best. His form in the past eighteen months has been locked in the oppostie direction to Gael Clichy's.



Quite so. 

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------




> Drogba would be the best player in the history of the game if Chelsea played Arsenal every week: in his last ten games against the Gunners, he has scored 12 goals.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 8, 2010)

16 conclusions


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 8, 2010)

*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football...-late-bid-to-sign-Stokes-Thomas-Sorensen.html

WTF!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 8, 2010)

^^
Hmm
Arsene does have a mind of his own. Atleast he TRIED to get another keeper. Let's ship Almondbrain to the US. Nobody gives a fuc.k abt soccer there. 

I did a little jig when Drogba scored his double, and a fly almost flew into my mouth when his free-kick hit the crossbar. Almunia's expression was priceless 

Good game for teh Blues. 

The game just went through Ballack (he fouled to show his presence). Mikel did pretty well. Lampard was awesome. Anelka was creating the space for an already awesome Drogba (for now) Carvalho, Terry had a good game. Cole had Walcott all tucked up. Horrendous season so far from him.

Arses knew what they lacked when Eboueeee and Rozza came on.

in the end, awesomeness prevailed


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 8, 2010)

i bet arsenal wouldve beaten chelsea 4-2 had they utilised atleast 1/3rd of their possession


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2010)

We need a proper striker.

RVP is being missed now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> i bet arsenal wouldve beaten chelsea 4-2 if they had a striker


Fixed.

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2843274/There-is-Gunner-be-a-tug-o-war.html

Chamakh prefers Arsenal over Pool.
Should have got him in Summer,bargaining over 2-3 million is costing us dearly now.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 9, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fixed.
> 
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2843274/There-is-Gunner-be-a-tug-o-war.html
> 
> ...



i wouldnt necessarily say striker,tho it is partially true,but coz fabre and arsha could have done something with the possesion they had.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 9, 2010)

Arsene Wenger blames media for Michael Ballack row

btw McNulty hit it right here:
*www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/philmcnulty/2010/02/john_terry_parted_with_the.html


----------



## xorDbAne (Feb 9, 2010)

does any1 here play fifa 10?


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 9, 2010)

xorDbAne said:


> does any1 here play fifa 10?



thats a lol game imo.i play pes.that too modded with the pesedit patch and the championship addon.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2010)

> Sport.co.uk can confirm, after consultation with sources inside the club, that Arsenal have signed a pre-contract agreement with Bordeaux striker Marouane Chamakh.
> 
> Gunners boss Arsene Wenger has courted the Moroccan for the past 18 months and is known to have made a bid for the player's services in the summer but failed to match the required asking-price. Nevertheless, with the 26-year-old available for a free in the summer and able to sign a pre-contract, it appears that Wenger has finally got his man and Chamakh will join his new teammates in the summer.
> 
> According to a source close to the deal, thought to be for five years, was signed yesterday afternoon. No official public announcement has yet been made by Arsenal.


*www.sport.co.uk/news/Football/33940/Exclusive_Chamakh_signs_pre-contract_with_Arsenal.aspx
Good news,I believe he'll be a big success here in a 4-3-3.


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2010)

He is known as the 'Moroccan Cristiano Ronaldo'.... 

So, finally Sagna's crosses will not be wasteful.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2010)

*www.rfi.fr/actufr/images/073/Mar_MarouaneChamakh150.jpg
He sure looks like that cvnt.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 10, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.rfi.fr/actufr/images/073/Mar_MarouaneChamakh150.jpg
> He sure looks like that cvnt.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 10, 2010)

Finally a cutie apart from Cesc in  an otherwise ugly team.  Did someone mentioned Sagna can cross? or maybe Walcott?


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2010)

^ that was sarcastic comment by me. 

Sagna should be transformed into a CB, imho. He's solid at the back but wasteful going forward.

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------

Arsenal should scout me. I am young, talented, can abuse, tackle and phinish. And I will play with my heart, unlike some imposters in the squad.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 10, 2010)

Really, really, really important match. Just cant express how much we need to win this one.


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2010)

I've got ze new Angel. So, Arse gonna win.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Finally a cutie apart from Cesc in  an otherwise ugly team.


Really,do guys watch football for THAT?Cesc a "cutie"?


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2010)

Standard Liège striker Milan Jovanović signs for LFC.

*Reds deal agreed - Jovanovic*


			
				The Press Association said:
			
		

> Standard Liege forward Milan Jovanovic claims he has agreed terms with Liverpool to join them in the summer.
> 
> The 28-year-old Serbia international's current deal with the Belgian club expires at the end of the season and he is free to sign a pre-contract agreement with any foreign side.
> 
> ...



*Source:* *www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5i_wkL1Gg0aEXwDkTjxvcTEEHVOCA


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 10, 2010)

ico said:


> I've got ze new Angel. So, Arse gonna win.


Ze new angel could be Scouse, you never know


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2010)

Almunia

Eboue
Vermaelen
Gallas
Clichy

Song
Diaby
Fabregas

Nasri
Bendtner
Arshavin

The best attacking lineup we can play bar Van Persie.If we take our chances,Liverpool are in for a hiding.


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2010)

No Sagna?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2010)

Benched,looks like he is not completely fit.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 11, 2010)

HT 1-1 vs Villa .playing fairly good,considering we're down to 10-men.Deserved red for nani,but there were worse tackles recently that got away with absolutely nothing 

arsenal at it once again,lots of possesion,poor in the final third of the box.


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2010)

hmm i gotta sleep now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2010)

OH dear
COME ON ARSENAL

---------- Post added at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas abouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 AM ----------

Gerrard to his usual diving antics

---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 AM ----------

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
COMEON ARSENAL YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
**** YES
2nd half was a classic!!


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 11, 2010)

che dropping all 3 pts,thats 1 pt gained  good effort by the 10-men Utd,but Friedel too good for them.arsene wenger is ecstatic as if he's won the CL (or even the carling cup )


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2010)

Diaby and Gallas were epic.MOTM to both.
Clichy too was great.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 11, 2010)

At least the efforts were there from the players. 3rd place is beyond us now.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 11, 2010)

3rd? with two games behind,citeh are all up for the 4th now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2010)

EVERTON 2-1 CHELSEA
YESSSSSSSS
Wolverhampton W.	1 - 0	Tottenham H.

Fantastic.


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2010)

Phantashtik.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 11, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> 3rd? with two games behind,citeh are all up for the 4th now.


City? LOL  Ze Citizens would implode for sure  4th spot is ours


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 11, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> City? LOL  Ze Citizens would implode for sure  4th spot is ours



citeh's next 2 games = stoke and liv.expecting them to get 4pts atleast.plus theyd still be behind by a game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 11, 2010)

^ ^ ^
That post of yours would make a City fan proud.


----------



## dtox (Feb 11, 2010)

go guunneeerrrsssssssss


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 11, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> That post of yours would make a City fan proud.



hate that,but heck,idc about citeh or liv,both have been lol this season


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2010)

Next up is a trip to Porto.No Pl this weekend.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2010)

****ley out until May

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2850156/Ashley-Cole-ruled-out-until-May.html

Tit.Surely this means that Wayne Bridge gets the LB spot if he doesn't make it back for the WC.


----------



## dtox (Feb 12, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ****ley out until May
> 
> *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2850156/Ashley-Cole-ruled-out-until-May.html
> 
> Tit.Surely this means that Wayne Bridge gets the LB spot if he doesn't make it back for the WC.



there are better LB in england than him


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 12, 2010)

^great.wes brown cud have a slim chance too,given he can play at a lb position too.


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2010)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2850694/X-rated-Ashley-Cole-photos-sent-to-topless-model.html -  

*www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1250411/Naked-Ashley-Cole-photos-sent-model-Sonia-Wild.html -  

First, Terry and now Cashley. 

Cashley (or his chum) sends his naked pics to some model.  And the model replies back with her naked pics. 

One question, why would a premiership footballer who drives a Bentley have an unregistered-pay-as-you-go mobile phone?  

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2009/2/8/1234104516689/Emmanuel-Eboue-002.jpg
Eboue!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe he puts that phone up his arse.
Now that he has 3 free months on his hands I expect lots of such stories to come out.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 12, 2010)

ashley cole out of the season .. one of the best players in the league and the best in his position.... huge loss... chances of doing big in the CL go down as his position will probably be taken by ivanovic n Paulo ferreira taking the role of right back ... Paulo ferreira at right/left back is a disaster .... with an attack which doesnt have the penetration it sud to top the league the last thing we needed is an injury to a key member in the defense.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 13, 2010)

Chelsea to drop more pts away  ashley cole  chelsleaze


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 13, 2010)

Manchester United will step up their search for a new keeper - irrespective of whether veteran Edwin Van der Sar accepts the offer of a new 12-month contract.

here

Gotta go for Neuer.anyone will,after this: One man Show vs Porto

no flukes,entire reflexes.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 14, 2010)

Been out of town, but now I'm back! 

Chelsea 4-1 Cardiff in the FA Cup.   

Drogba on 23 goals for the season.

Ashley Cole out for 3 mths, but we have a good enough LB in Zhirkov. RB is already sorted thanks to the Brilliant Ivanovic.


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2010)

hmm Zhirkov, the 18m £ benchwarmer.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 14, 2010)

^ Yeah, just like the  £9m Ivanovic, who took close to a year to cement a place in the lineup.  

Benchwarmer... yeah, right. 

Zere's a time for everyzing. Yuri's time has come.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 15, 2010)

dont matter.Chelsleaze to drop more pts away from home


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 15, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> Manchester United will step up their search for a new keeper - irrespective of whether veteran Edwin Van der Sar accepts the offer of a new 12-month contract.
> 
> here
> 
> ...



the save by Neuer.. the one with the foot is amazing. definitely a good keeper


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 15, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> the save by Neuer.. the one with the foot is amazing. definitely a good keeper



ye that was my fave too...couldnt help loling at the porto players  who simply thought this was video game goalkeeping


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 15, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ye that was my fave too...couldnt help loling at the porto players  who simply thought this was video game goalkeeping



totally agree... the shock on porto's players faces was like WTF!


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 15, 2010)

Utd vs Milan tomorrow.Given milan's unpredictable nature,id take a scored draw for now  (tho i secretly wish for a rout )


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 15, 2010)

Forza Milan! Forza Liverpool. :l)


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 15, 2010)

yea,forza liv,get ur arses kicked by valencia in europa


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 15, 2010)

*www.google.com/hostednews/afp/media/ALeqM5gohB47f2VJlXzBCTAwCYxhPAsVQA?size=l
Forza Milan! 
Someone has been caught out


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2010)

*Cashley's X-rated photos to girl number TWO*


			
				The Sun said:
			
		

> *SHAMELESS Ashley Cole is today exposed as a liar and a sex text cheat after X-rated messages and photos of him were found on ANOTHER blonde's mobile phone.*
> 
> The England footie ace, 29, wed to X Factor star Cheryl, right, sent the secretary hundreds of lurid texts. Cole's new shame emerged just days after he explained away nude photos of himself found on a topless model's mobile.
> 
> ...



*Source:* *www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2853658/Ashley-Coles-X-rated-photos-to-girl-number-TWO.html

Cashley is one funny character.

  


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Maybe he puts that phone up his arse.
> Now that he has 3 free months on his hands I expect lots of such stories to come out.


  So true.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 16, 2010)

so isnt Chel-Sleaze the correct word for such a team of lol players?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2010)

The Sun says he did her too.
Cant see this affecting him on the pitch so I havent got much to say.

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------

Today's game will be very tight.I can see Milan getting a narrow win.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2010)

Flamini ftw!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2010)

lol Dida makes Almunia look like Buffon.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2010)

^ exactly what I was about to post next.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 17, 2010)

1-1 ht. both goals lucky.utd wasting their possession,milan their chances.can see utd getting better in the second half though.Ronaldinho the most dangerous man atm.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats what you get for not taking your chances.Should have been 3-1 to milan at HT


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2010)

ManU are through and Dida is poo.  He just watches the ball going in. 

---------- Post added at 03:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------

lol 

Milan 2-3 ManU

Inzaghi missed a golden opportunity in the end.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 17, 2010)

3-2 ft  the last goal by milan still keeps them in this tie though. Great performance by rooney as usual,wudve been better if that cvnt nani not pooped all along.

lyon 1 - 0 madrid  all of ronaldo's cheap tricks go to the gutter


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2010)

Seedorf gives AC some hope at the death.
Lyon 1-0 Madrid


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 17, 2010)

> Inzaghi missed a golden opportunity in the end.



nah,thiago silva and nesta made a complete mess of the free header they got.thiago silve is their denilson  and nani is ours


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2010)

^ Real Madrid will be knocked out before/in the Quarter Finals as usual. 

---------- Post added at 03:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> thiago silve is their denilson  and nani is ours


and Denilson is our Lucas.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah,cant see why they cant score past a lol lyon team.

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------




ico said:


> ^ Real Madrid will be knocked out before/in the Quarter Finals as usual.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...



oh how did i forget that crap? worst player in the premier league


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 17, 2010)

Just piss off with your bollocks you two. Lucas has been done well this season. Not gutter like Denilson or Anderson. Idiots.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 17, 2010)

> Just piss off with your bollocks you two. Lucas has been done well this season. Not gutter like Denilson or Anderson. Idiots.



so much for saving their overblown red arses  most under 17s of utd and arsenal's youth academy play better than lucas


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2010)

Lucas has been better than Gerrard and own-goal Carragher this season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2010)

Agreed about Lucas being better.
Denilson will walk into most PL midfields.He just
gets too many games here,for a top side.

Today we have half the 1st team out.Al,Gallas,Song and Shavva are
injured.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 17, 2010)

awesome match.... good job by fletcher , valencia & rooney
evans was bad in this match & also rafael... the defence has to do better but great match...
& it was a joy watching 'dinho... & the goal by seedorf was awesome 
& madrid cant even beat lyon.... lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 17, 2010)

ico said:


> Lucas has been better than Gerrard and own-goal Carragher this season.



Yes. Thank You.

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> so much for saving their overblown red arses  most under 17s of utd and arsenal's youth academy play better than lucas


Either you are very biased or as I said an idiot.

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

Lyon are a good side.  No joke this.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2010)

ManU are through, unless Milan can perform a miracle at OT. Lyon are no pushovers either.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 17, 2010)

i saw lyon in the group stages,and they were very good defensively.but they dont have much attacking options except lissandro.gomis is lol.

madrid have one big task in the return leg.



> Either you are very biased or as I said an idiot.


biased?maybe.but u r definitely an idiot if u think my digs on liverpool are serious.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 18, 2010)

fabianski  u really do have some keeper crisis,arsenal


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Feb 18, 2010)

What a relief , sol levels the scores
Fabianski, does he know how to keep


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 18, 2010)

campbell! last time he scored for arsenal,they lost the champions league 

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------

the arsenal kids wanted to fight at ht it seemed  hulk wouldve been enough for 4-5 atleast


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)

lol, I'm the biggest idiot. :/

Forgot that we have a match today.

Anyways, what side are we fielding? It's Champions League, not Kindergarten League. :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2010)

Got the away goal but it is clear that nothing is being done about our obvious defensive weaknesses.
And Fab is getting battered,ref needs to protect him.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)

Finally, I get to see an Arsenal match after months on my LCD TV which I had purchased only for this reason. :/ I've turned it on  for watching TV really after months.

*img717.imageshack.us/img717/1258/dsc01266f.th.jpg
*img697.imageshack.us/img697/7079/dsc01269z.th.jpg

My faithful follower LFC_fan also has the same. xD


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 18, 2010)

2 lol goals.fabianski=phail


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)

okay...another Fabianski fsck up. :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2010)

wtf idiots


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 18, 2010)

even mahindra utd doesnt fvck up like that


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)

^ lol true.

Anyways, let's see. The game isn't over. Vermaelen to score! (in the 2nd leg now)

---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 AM ----------

Porto deserved to win IMHO.

An away goal is the only positive for me. Bring back Mad Jens.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2010)

wtf is wrong with arsenal?? Without song, the team is a joke.Forget fabregas.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Feb 18, 2010)

Its like ars proving themselves, we can play worse than the last game.'''


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 18, 2010)

always was gonna be a physical battle.credits to porto and deserve the win fully.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)

yup...

But the thing is, a great keeper would have made this a 1-0 victory for Arsenal. :/ Both Almunia and Fabianski suck.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2010)

WTf are people saying that those cvnts deserved the win?They were as bad as us.
Make no mistake,we will twat them in London but today was fvcking terrible.Every one of our players deserve an ass kicking.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 18, 2010)

Away goal. Arsenal should be through IMHO.BTW Bayern Munich 2-1 Fiorentina

Another match interestingly poised 

EDIT: Just 2 games in a day? That new rule for increased television revenue has been implemented?


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 18, 2010)

> WTf are people saying that those cvnts deserved the win?They were as bad as us.



not really.they were ok defensively.atleast their defence had good communication with the gk.arsenal shouldve played brought eboue lol earlier on,he made a difference in the final few minutes.

bendtner almost disappeared in the 2nd half,while porto were always dangerous on the counter.


Also FCP deserved the win not because they played exceptionally well,but coz arse played poorly


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2010)

Deserving a win=playing well to earn it.Yesterday was a competition to see who fvcks up more.
Anyway we are lucky that its only Porto,a decent team would have killed the tie yesterday.

We have too many big problems atm.I can see us dropping points in the next 2 league games


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 18, 2010)

ok so lemme rephrase my sentence as "arsenal deserved to lose" rather than "porto deserved to win" 

arse got sunderland next,that should be a cakewalk,given sunder's poor form recently.We got everton


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 18, 2010)

finally watched a football match..arse vs porto..enjoyed the match and some bizarre incidents


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)

Messidonna iz back....


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## XTerminator (Feb 18, 2010)

^respect maa authoritaaah


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Feb 18, 2010)

We missed it all, arsha wud hav brought some spark n speed in attack i expected theo upfront in his place. Sol did his job well enough n played whole duration. Clichy missed, sanya was wierd he neees more rest, we need song back soon.
Next against sunderland, it ll b tough one n highly physical game for sure.
Ars need to keep the 2nd half well, they lose it all, y not all are carrying injuries.
Most goals against hav com from counter, its sad that ars didnt buy ny good strong players


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 18, 2010)

^ u arsenal fans have been cribbing about this since 4-5 months.wenger wont touch the money he has,until he gets even a sniff of any trophy,with this current crop of players.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ovrebo does it again!!! The twunt from last season's Chelsea v Barca encounter f*cks up Fiorentina's chances of progressing. 

Even the Bayern team admitted that Klose was miles offside when he 'scored'.


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)

yea, he was. I got really pissed off.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2010)

I cringe when I see a scandinavian ref in CL.
The simpson lookalike Swedish ref denied Rosicky a pen and acted like a joker on the FK which they scored.Moreover he let them murder Cesc.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 18, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ovrebo does it again!!! The twunt from last season's Chelsea v Barca encounter f*cks up Fiorentina's chances of progressing.
> 
> Even the Bayern team admitted that Klose was miles offside when he 'scored'.



Mark my words, Fiorentina will progress to last 8.

BTW from when did Refs get responsible for Offside decisions? Isn't that the linesman's job. Sorry if I sound naive.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 18, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I cringe when I see a scandinavian ref in CL.
> The simpson lookalike Swedish ref denied Rosicky a pen and acted like a joker on the FK which they scored.Moreover he let them murder Cesc.



rosicky's wasnt a penalty.his leg ran into the defender's when he was about to shoot.no penalty at anytime.agree about fabre abuse though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2010)

Diaby out with MCL injury


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 19, 2010)

aren't you happy that one "D" isnt playing? but i guess that "D" was playing well recently.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2010)

He has been fantastic for us for quite some time.Almost indispensable to the team.

Denilson on the other hand...


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 19, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Denilson on the other hand...





ntl got everton tmrw,gonna be very tough,but should scrape through.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2010)

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/feb/19/chelsea-john-terry-ashley-cole


> "We are interested, me and the club, *in protecting the image of this club*. Not only the players and the manager, all the staff – the people who work in this club – have to *protect that image*. That is one of the most important things, the *image of the club*. We want to carry that forward. And I think the players and all the staff know very well what they have to do.


  

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

*www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/feb/19/ashley-cole-surprises-burglars

I wonder his naked pics would have been enough to scare them


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 19, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/feb/19/chelsea-john-terry-ashley-cole





the only way chelsleaze are "protecting their image" is by covering their arses with euros and roubles


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 19, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Mark my words, Fiorentina will progress to last 8.
> 
> BTW from when did Refs get responsible for Offside decisions? Isn't that the linesman's job. Sorry if I sound naive.



The linesman is responsible for calling an offside, but ultimately it's the ref's decision. He can overrule the linesman.

Frankly, both were shite.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2010)

Wenger has destroyed the noob ref in his press conference.
He said that the ref made atleast 5 technical mistakes in that free kick,and
denied a clear pen on Rosicky.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 20, 2010)

^read the 3rd post of this page.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not cared about the penalty tbh.

But yea, the referee did make technical mistakes. He just can't say, "play on" like that. :/ I think we all have seen the kicks due to back pass to the goalkeeper.

But this also doesn't deny the fact that Fabianski was n00bish.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2010)

I didnt see the replay of the pen so I dont know for certain,however the main issue was the FK.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2010)

I saw all the 4 matches but couldn't respond here due to connection problem.

United played out a devastating display of football against the perennial old AC Milan  Though the scoreline gives an otherwise picture of how the match was not one-sided. But when Carrick was sent off (rightly so), the whole defense panicked and presented Milan with 3 clear chances and had they taken them United would have come back empty handed even though with 3 away goals. Milan huffed and puffed!!!
The return leg would be as 1 sided as this match.
I just loved the way Fergie abused Evans  The fire is still there!!!!

As for Arsenal and their funny way of shooting in their foot when the tie was for their taking. The goal keeper should be demoted to Kindergarten and Sol Campbell should be his permanent teacher. That incident reflected so poorly on the team and as always Wenger is hiding behind it. The match was evenly matched though and Arsenal should be confident of winning at Emirates.

Real Madrid has yet to find their laying 11 and trying to play Ronaldo as a striker is technically wrong since he can do more than just expecting a pass from a stupid mid-field. Lyon did their basics and shown the mirror to the Galacticos of how a team is built of co-operation and not individual players. What can you say when Benzema who is suppose to lead the line and score is played on the right wing? 
I still expect Madrid to advance to QF and this is because of their past pedigree and not by their performance.

Bayern has so much potential tot be the best in Europe with their squad and yet were outplayed by dogged Fiorentina. Robben is the most influential player in that red shirt and that can be seen as the players passed to him at every opportunity, reminds me of how United players did so with Ronaldo. It was a bitter-pill for team in purple to see concede the winner in such clear controversial way. This is a tough tie to call because Bayern has the quality and can Fiorentina absorn such pressure?


----------



## Apple Juice (Feb 20, 2010)

barca wud win CL 8)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 20, 2010)

guys u have to check this out

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124546

an exact copy of our thread...even the poll 

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

@a_rahim

real madrid are not using ronaldo properly... they are not maximizing his potential the way SAF did
& fergie's abuse to evans was legend....... wait for it..... ary


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2010)

crawwww (from ze thread) said:


> u people are just jealous because nobody in india like football except u, who are nothing but showoffs and pretend to like football when actually u don't know anything about it. So keep away from this thread if u don't like it.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 20, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Whoops! Wrong Channel. Now where is THE REMOTE?




troll 



> barca wud win CL 8)



possible.

@ssk - ronaldo claims he is more of a "team player" now.is sent off more times than he did when he was year last 2 seasons.Fergie's rant was epic  evans almost crapped his pants


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2010)

They will soon learn their mistake of not playing Ronaldo to his strengths and making the same mistake as what Scolari did with Portugal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2010)

Rahim said:
			
		

> I still expect Madrid to advance to QF and this is because of their past pedigree and not by their performance.


Well by "past pedigree", Madrid would be knocked out in the round of 16.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2010)

Denilson dropped for Ramsey


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 20, 2010)

Everton 3 -1 Utd. the defence just keeps on getting worse and worse.

One word to sum up the match for Utd - Outplayed


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 20, 2010)

Ohhk..Its 3-1 to everton.manu hasped and gasped and without rooney having a ravishing day on court its Like sheep without a shephard.Well played Everton, brings us back into the game bigtime.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 20, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> and without rooney having a ravishing day on court its Like sheep without a shephard.



hit the head on the nail.everyone was pathetic today.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 20, 2010)

WTF is silvestre doing in the starting 11?? Campbell was leaps and bounds better than anyone we have as a replacement for gallas. Just hope it doesnt end the way it did in the away leg.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2010)

Eboue rocks!!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2010)

I couldn't watch the 2nd half at Goodison and reading the match summary, looks like United were outplayed by Everton.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2010)

Wolves 0-2 Chelsea!!! 

The gap is now 4 pts!!


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2010)

Eboue = MOTM.



Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 20, 2010)

Silvestre was preposterous. I mean..does he deserve to be in Arsenal, leave alone the starting 11. Sol Campbell, again, is godsend compared to this curse of a footballer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2010)

Sol was not match fit.
Followed the game on live text and it looks like EBOUE has outdone Messi yet again.
Good work by us capitalizing on manure.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 20, 2010)

Petr Cech is my man of the match .. he kept us in the game throughout !! Second Drogba goal was kool ... and as expected paulo ferreira was not gud enough IMO.... against stronger opposition its gona be a disaster playing him. 


BBCs Review of the week ...lol


> "I believe that Fabianski is top, top level and has massive potential" - Arsene Wenger on the eve of Arsenal's trip to Porto.
> 
> OK, not quite up there with: "Is he going to score, Kevin?" "Yes." But how Wenger must be ruing those words after his keeper's horror show on Wednesday night.
> 
> If the first goal was straight out of a Tom and Jerry cartoon, the second was Dumb and Dumber, with Fabianksi and partner-in-crime Sol Campbell wearing the startled expressions of men who'd just witnessed Lord Lucan riding past on Shergar.



*www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/chrischarles/becksgalenapes595335.jpg




a_rahim said:


> I couldn't watch the 2nd half at Goodison and reading the match summary, looks like United were outplayed by Everton.



kyu be .. ticket nahi li thi kya?? police ne bahar bhaga diya  or had to catch a flight back home?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 20, 2010)

in the boss's words...."We were well beaten"
the players were tired.... fletcher didnt look like his lively self, rooney's touches were heavy...vidic & ferdinand have to come back or we lose the title.....


----------



## Rahim (Feb 21, 2010)

@iinfi: To tell you the truth I went to give some bribes to one of our regional officer for his daughter's wedding


----------



## iinfi (Feb 21, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> @iinfi: To tell you the truth I went to give some bribes to one of our regional officer for his daughter's wedding



bribe for his daughter's wedding??  with whom?? u? 
confusing .! yeh kya baath hui

ok looks to be something personal ... i wont interfere ... sorry ...


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

lol, I seriously hope Chelsea does an Arsenal.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Feb 21, 2010)

Its such a boring game, real sloppy one, liv manc


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 21, 2010)

The match sucked. Adeba-who*e had a couple of chances which he failed o capitalize on.Kuyt was agile but lacked finish, babel was un"able".


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

The fools drew.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

what is this footie? does ne one play it in india? Never heard of this guy ebouie or whatever the hell his name is. Maybe supposed footie fans use his name coz nobody in india knows him and so they can tell everyone how cool they are!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 21, 2010)

crawwww said:


> what is this footie? does ne one play it in india? Never heard of this guy ebouie or whatever the hell his name is. Maybe supposed footie fans use his name coz nobody in india knows him and so they can tell everyone how cool they are!


now you are really behaving like a retard. Football is a very very popular game in India. Just because you dont realize its popularity, dont make idiotic comments.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ooooooh, infidel!!


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Football is a very very popular game in India. Just because you dont realize its popularity, dont make idiotic comments.



*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:Bh2SLyRiSUj4GM:*rix0r.nl/imagemacros/lmao-real.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Do not feed the troll!!


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

*www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/flame-insults/12/06b3c5c80752e243236f53a5a4ae.jpg


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Do not feed the troll!!



u guys are such wusses. whenever u see someone getting the upperhand u accuse him of being a troll. u guys are such pathetic show offs. go get a life. Why don't u just admit that u take an interest in football just coz u want everyone to think u r cool?


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 21, 2010)

crawwww said:


> what is this footie? does ne one play it in india? Never heard of this guy ebouie or whatever the hell his name is. Maybe supposed footie fans use his name coz nobody in india knows him and so they can tell everyone how cool they are!



as i said before.. trollmao


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

ico said:


> *www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/flame-insults/12/06b3c5c80752e243236f53a5a4ae.jpg



yes I agree, arguing on the internet with an alias is not very clever. But I still maintain my views that most guys who claim to like football here are nothing but showoffs trying to look cool.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

^ are you trying to look "cool"?


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 21, 2010)

> But I still maintain my views that most guys who claim to like football here are nothing but showoffs trying to look cool.



u dont indulge in fierce discussions,analyse every match with their co-supporters and criticise other teams for fun,watch late-night matches and then get pissed off when ur team loses,just to look cool.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> u dont indulge in fierce discussions,analyse every match with their co-supporters and criticise other teams for fun,watch late-night matches and then get pissed off when ur team loses,just to look cool.



I didn't say everyone was a showoff.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2010)

crawwww said:


> u guys are such wusses. whenever u see someone getting the upperhand u accuse him of being a troll. u guys are such pathetic show offs. go get a life. Why don't u just admit that u take an interest in football just coz u want everyone to think u r cool?



Alright. I was trying to avoid it, but you've finally drawn me into this.

Upperhand my football-loving ass. You're being a pain in the butt, that is all. If you like cricket, fine by me. Go on and promote it, watch it, enjoy it. I coud not care less. The fact that you're constantly sniping at anyone who likes some other sport makes you look so much more ignorant. So please, get a life and go play cricket under the streetlight while I have a kickabout in the parking-lot.

Or, judging by your childish behaviour, I'd imagine you'll be off for a glass of milk with Boost and then play with your Sachin Tendulkar action-figure.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 21, 2010)

Declaring the new NOTW, the one and only *crawwww* *tinyurl.com/yhhzc7d


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> The fact that you're constantly sniping at anyone who likes some other sport makes you look so much more ignorant.



Who's taking snipes at whom? Be careful when u accuse someone. it was u, pop football wannabes who ruined my thread, not me.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

lol, you started that "show-off" bull$hit. Appy just told you to post in an existing thread. Blame your own self.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2010)

^ Ruined your thread?? Someone just said that you copied the whole bloody football channel thread!! If that wasn't bad enough, you didn't heed our words when we reminded you that there's already a cricket thread which lies abandoned due to lack of interest!!!


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Declaring the new NOTW, the one and only *crawwww* *tinyurl.com/yhhzc7d



what's this supposed to mean? Should I take it that u r a super sleuth from the secret seven?


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

crawwww said:


> what's this supposed to mean? Should I take it that u r a super sleuth from the secret seven?


Hey crawwww.... come here: *webchat.freenode.net/?channels=krow

Use any nick.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Ruined your thread?? Someone just said that you copied the whole bloody football channel thread!! If that wasn't bad enough, you didn't heed our words when we reminded you that there's already a cricket thread which lies abandoned due to lack of interest!!!



Copy??? I really don't see what was so intellectually stimulating about this thread that u accuse me of copying? Read my post in the CRICKET channel, u will get ur answer.

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




ico said:


> Hey crawwww.... come here: *webchat.freenode.net/?channels=krow
> 
> Use any nick.



And............?


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

That "copy" thingy was to be taken in a hilarious way.

Now come here, *webchat.freenode.net/?channels=krow Let's have a chat together. 



crawwww said:


> And............?


Connect.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 21, 2010)

ico said:


> That "copy" thingy was to be taken in a hilarious way.
> 
> Now come here, *webchat.freenode.net/?channels=krow Let's have a chat together.
> 
> ...



why? Why can't u post ur views here? Isn't a forum for the very same purpose?


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2010)

crawwww said:


> why? Why can't u post ur views here? Isn't a forum for the very same purpose?


But we have "topics" in a forum and we are going offtopic. 

There we can have a generalized discussion. We are also having 2-3 cricket fans over there.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

Somebody said earlier that football is very popular in india. This thread has been open for more than 3 years and yet has just 212 votes, out of which some may be taken by ppl with duplicate ids coz they may have forgotten their old ones or may have been banned. Whereas when I started the CRICKET channel I already received 9 votes in a single day but thanks to some pests the thread was ruined.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2010)

^ ~snipped~


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

ico said:


> But we have "topics" in a forum and we are going offtopic.
> 
> There we can have a generalized discussion. We are also having 2-3 cricket fans over there.



I want everyone to see my posts so that they know that this thread is nothing but a sham!

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




ico said:


> ^ chutiye....



hey don't abuse! I cud use much worser language. U showed ur true worthless self. U r nothing but a showoff masquerading as a football fan.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2010)

^ lol, true.

------ end of discussion ------


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2010)

sigh this person wants to have this thread closed. Please if you care about this thread ignore him, just a request.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> sigh this person wants to have this thread closed. Please if you care about this thread ignore him, just a request.



remove my id from ur signature. It's against forum rules to mock somebody here.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2010)

crawwww said:


> It's against forum rules to mock somebody here.


   Hypocrisy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2010)

@crawwww I'll remove it if you stop spamming here
EDIT: Okay dude, since you apparently stop spamming, removed from my sig. If you do again here, it will be back.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 22, 2010)

pardon me, but why are you guys fighting?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 22, 2010)

i just wanted to point u guys to the cricket channel as a joke....
but this thing has turned into a full scale war... 
this guy is ruining our thread so lets just ignore him...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 22, 2010)

Gawd!! I came to the last page and was confused whether I was in the right thread. This is hilarious. i really wanted liverpool to win today. So bad they suck.


----------



## crawwww (Feb 22, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> @crawwww I'll remove it if you stop spamming here
> EDIT: Okay dude, since you apparently stop spamming, removed from my sig. If you do again here, it will be back.



NOW WHO'S BEING A KID?

and what is this crap about spam? is ne thing that is posted against ur likes spam? what should one call this, blackmail? And I can report u for maligning my id. so don't accuse others when u r the real thief here.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2010)

lol said:
			
		

> This message is hidden because *crawwww* is on your ignore list.


When an idiot doesn't have any idea about how much I love Sachin and how much I follow Cricket, then he should shut his mouth and fsck off right there.



dreamcatcher said:


> i really wanted liverpool to win today. So bad they suck.


 It was a lol match, seriously.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 22, 2010)

Seriously guys? I have to come down here and "warn" you guys for you to behave? I sick and tired of this now.. Next time, no warnings, straight ban..


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 22, 2010)

thank god i didnt watch liv v citeh.watching their match against unirea was like watching a snail crawl till it covered a km


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2010)

crawwww said:


> I didn't say everyone was a showoff.



Be active from Monday to Friday and then bunk this thread on Weekends for your own good.

TDF admin would love an increase in the activity in here.


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2010)

lol, seems like Cashley is getting divorced.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2010)

Certainly Cashley Hole would have to pay ze settlement   Certainly would potentially cost more than 5 grand GBP


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2010)

Inter 2-1 Chelsea 

Stoke 3-1 MCFC


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2010)

*Inter 2 - 1 Chelsea*
The match was very good and very tactical at the same time. Two great tactical genius who won't compromise on their way of playing, came at loggerheads and their team played out an absorbing European spectacle. While Inter were all full of running and created most of the chances but Chelsea were somewhat subdued but they did all their running in the mid field and rarely threatened in the area which counts. Samuel and Lucio had a brilliant game and kept Drogba under wraps, reminded me of Vidic's job in the final.
This leg is delicately poised and one never know how Inter would perform at Stanford Bridge as Chelsea are in a habit of steam-rolling opposition in their backyard.

Mourinho actually brought on an attacking player for a defensive bloke, when Inter got the goal. One can only admire the courage of The One.

I just loved the way the fans reacted to every attack and movement of their players.
"Everybody in Italy wants Inter to lose" comment by Ancelotti back-fired. Showing respect to a worthy opponent is not a cowardly act.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 25, 2010)

terry was hopeless in this match.. absolutely awful & milito was terrific 
the match is in favour of inter but only slightly....
the only reason i believe that terry is in the team is because he is the captain or the alternatives are not considered good enough


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 25, 2010)

> the only reason i believe that terry is in the team is because he is the captain or the alternatives are not considered good enough



it'd be wrong to say that based on his recent performances..true,he's been on quite a downhill after his private life was exposed in the media,but he's Mr.Chelsea alright,something which even Lampard wont ever be.Been rock-solid in defence in countless number of matches for Chelsea.

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




> Stoke 3-1 MCFC





and those cvnts were gonna outshine Utd 

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

in other news *Wayne Bridge withdraws from England selection*


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2010)

^ Mr. Chelsea = Lampard not Terry.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2010)

lol @ Citeh


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Sta*n*ford Bridge




10char


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 25, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> terry was hopeless in this match.. absolutely awful & milito was terrific
> the match is in favour of inter but only slightly....
> the only reason i believe that terry is in the team is because he is the captain or the alternatives are not considered good enough


Terrt is a cvnt. I've stood by this statement since the CL final in Moscow. Agreed, one of the best defenders seen in the EPL, but that was 3yrs ago. Since the CL final, he's been on a steady decline. 

I dont see why Lampard shouldn't be the true Mr.Chelsea. In the CL final in Moscow, he didn't weep like a baby, he looked up and shook Rooney's hand. Last year, in the semifinal at the Bridge, he didnt chase the ref. He shrugged, and exchanged shirts with Iniesta. He single handled got the team through against the Pools in the quarterfinal (2 goals in 4-4 draw) and Terry wasn't playing that match. 

That's just in Europe. I can go on and on about his contribution in any game to the team. He's a civilized, no-nonsense character who knows what is expected of him, and lives up to it. 

Terry is still captain afaik 'coz of his contract. Remember Citeh chased him with a price-carrot-stick, and Ancelotti had no option but to declare that Terry will remain as captain of Chelsea and a contract extension in Terry's name. He had no choice (lol)  how would the reaction by the fans, players and Roman have been if his first order of business (Ancelotti had just started coaching) was to let the captain go?

Anyway, regarding the match, I didnt ze the incident. But if only Kalou manged to score for us in the whole 90mins, then . . . 

Plus there was no LB. Cole and Zhirkov with strains, and Belletti is more suited on the right, but Ancellotti had no other option. It sets up a nervous return leg at the Bridge. I wonder how the crowd will respond to Mourinho . .


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> in other news *Wayne Bridge withdraws from England selection*


seriously? I think he doesn't wanna play with Terry because he bummed his ex-wife. 

Anyways, I respect his 'unselfish' decision. He knows that he will not able to perform properly with that cvnt Terry in the WC. Good for England and also for him.  And Bridge has been great this season.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 25, 2010)

> I dont see why Lampard shouldn't be the true Mr.Chelsea. In the CL final in Moscow, he didn't weep like a baby, he looked up and shook Rooney's hand. Last year, in the semifinal at the Bridge, he didnt chase the ref. He shrugged, and exchanged shirts with Iniesta. He single handled got the team through against the Pools in the quarterfinal (2 goals in 4-4 draw) and Terry wasn't playing that match.
> 
> That's just in Europe. I can go on and on about his contribution in any game to the team. He's a civilized, no-nonsense character who knows what is expected of him, and lives up to it.



agree with each and every letter there.still isnt there a reason for thousands of chelsea fans to chant Terry as Mr. chelsea and move around with flags with Terry and Chelsea's logo on them.

ntl,chelsea wasted possesion yesterday imo. the two inter goals were absolute class,chelsea's goal by kalou shouldve been saved by julio cesar.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2010)

IMO the true Mr.Chelsea is Drogba. And I am not kidding.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 25, 2010)

Terry is considered Mr.Chelsea coz he came up through the youth system and went on to take the armband.

Yesterday we were unlucky - Drogba's freekick came off the crossbar and a cler pealty was denied after Kalou was fouled.

No matter, the away goal could be decisive. It only highlighted how valuable that goal was, seeing as Mourinho put on all his strikers one after the other on the field hoping to get another goal.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2010)

We forgot this 
United 3 - 0 West Ham with Rooney scoring a brace and a goal for Owen.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 25, 2010)

@klaw

Spot on. Essien, Lampard, Drogba and even Kalou are more devoted to the team than Terry despite the latter being a youth-system product. 

Terry was good, but success went to his head, and now he is refusing to own up and mend his ways. 

even I'm banking on the away goal rule


----------



## iinfi (Feb 25, 2010)

yday chelsea played well .. i had worked for 16 odd hrs on trot yday ... 7am to 11pm .... then sat upto see the match only for mom to wake me up at 5 tdy morning .. i was sleeping on the sofa ... slept at halftime  missed the second half .... fatigue got the better of me .. 
i m disappointed with the way we defend these days .. its not jus terry or one person who is at fault .. the back four along with the defensive mid-fielder who is at fault ... organization is bad ..... after the special one left, managers who followed one didnt work on the defending part at  all ...
i feel we will need 4 goals in the second leg to have any chance of progressing ... and i dont know where its gona come frm ...


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2010)

^ Deco and Ballack will score!


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 26, 2010)

@Rahim
Saw the game highlights while having dinner. Owen's goal was a pure poachers one, Rooney just got his head-to-ball after superb crosses from Valencia


----------



## Rahim (Feb 26, 2010)

^But United have missed a lot of chances presented by CHelsea to run away with league only for Uited to show sttytering performance every now and then, a speciality seen this year from Chelsea too.


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2010)

*Arsenal announce £35.2m profits and slash club debt*

_• Club cut net debt from £332.8m to £203.6m
• Group's property business make £9.3m profit_



			
				guardian.co.uk said:
			
		

> *Arsenal have announced pre-tax profits of £35.2m and a significant reduction in debt for the six months ending 30 November, 2009.
> 
> The financial half-year results reveal Arsenal Holdings plc's total net debt has been reduced from £332.8m to £203.6m – a reduction of £129.2m.*
> 
> ...



*Source:* *www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/feb/26/arsenal-financial-figures


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2010)

Pride of Ru$$ia *2 - 4* Pride of Manche$ter


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2010)

hahahahaha niaaaaaaaaaa    XD


----------



## Rahim (Feb 27, 2010)

That Hilarious of  a GoalKeeper


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2010)

Humiliating... All I can say.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> That Hilarious of  a GoalKeeper


Hilario.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 27, 2010)

i v always been saying the defense is weak... now hilario with the gloves makes the gaping hole even wider. by the time cech returns i think we will be out of all competitions. with a little luck we still mite be in the title race. hope cech can return for the united game on 3rd April.
whn a team can dominate a game in the first 45 mins like the way we normally do and still not take control of the result, there is some serious problem with the striking pair (finishing). wat bemuses me is no one ever seems to talk abt it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2010)

Stoke are our bogey team.Stoke away is the toughest test in the run-in for us.A point is decent but a win may propel the team all the way.
COME ON YOU GOONERS.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 27, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Humiliating... All I can say.



Oh... yes it is


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2010)

We are 1 goal down.

But if we win today, we are winning the title. Else we are NOT.

Edit:

BENDTNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

---------- Post added 28-02-2010 at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was 27-02-2010 at 11:33 PM ----------

CHUTIYA REFEREE, again :/

denies a clean penalty.

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------

damn...Ramsey injured bad...

Red card for Stoke player.

Ramsey off to hospital. :/ Ambulance.

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

Fabregaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------

VERMAAAAAAAAAEELLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

The Arsenal victory, I've enjoyed in a LOOOOONG time.

This was for Ramsey.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Feb 28, 2010)

At last v won.
But such players should be ban for whole season, who makes such tackles. Don't know will he able to recover like Eduardo.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2010)

Two clear penalties were denied. :/

One Ramsey and second Bendtner.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 28, 2010)

I really feel for Ramsey there. A 19 year old in the brink of a fresh career gets carried away from the field in a stretcher. Really really sad.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas said:
			
		

> "In five years, I've seen three of them - Abou (Diaby), Edu (Eduardo) and now Aaron. What can I say? It's difficult. You could ask yourself whether we're not protected enough. I think so… We are sometimes victims. I'm not complaining - but there are things in football that are too much. We learned from when it happened to Eduardo. That day, we lost the league. Today, we showed character."




Well, let's see what happens now.

*multimedia.ekstrabladet.dk/eb/archive/00522/BRITAIN_SOCCER_PREM_522841m.jpg



Shawcross really felt bad for it and started crying. But anyways, a Red was what he deserved.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 28, 2010)

eeeeekkkksssss!!! u folks sud v put up a warning board .... that injury is horrific ..... jus saw the foto on a website .... phewww!!! wonder whether he will be able to play again .. jus a teenager man ... 
really feel sorry for him, his family n friends


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2010)

Absolutely gutted for him.One of my favorites in this team and one of the most quality youngsters around.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2010)

Let's do it for Aaron.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 28, 2010)

Gutted for Aaron. Damn, he was shaping up to play like Arshavin on the left, and now he's been Rosickey'ed 

Regarding the Blues game, I rather not talk about it. I thought of taking a break from my studies and watch the match right at half time, I see Mikel, Terry make fvcking pricks of themselves, and allow Tatti to score. I cant blame Hilario here, it was routine defensive work for Terry and Carvalho, but both thought Hilariop would come forward, Hilario thought they would tackle Tatti, oh well.

Drogba had a clear penalty, but I'm used to refs being biased now. I switched off the telly after Bellamy's goal (Mikel and Hilario making cvnts of themselves) We lost our first match at home for the first time in the season, I can sense Mourinho taste blood already. 

If Ancelotti is as great as he thinks he is, he should drop Terry, Mikel and put Alex, Belletti resp. in the starting 11 at the Bridge on Wednesday. A complete cockup by Terry, so if he's dropped, atleast he'll know he cant take his place in the team for granted. 

I dont see anything positive out of the Bridge in midweek


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2010)

I loved our attitude yesterday.Especially Sol,he was immense and shared our anger after that tackle.
Made Stoke grunts look like pussies.
An Arsenal legend to boot and another masterstroke by Arsene


----------



## Rahim (Feb 28, 2010)

Poor Ramsey  The reaction from the offender made me think he really was devastated with the outcome and those players from both sides were almost in tears for their fellow professional fellow. We should pray from our heart for the lad. Even i was in tears  I knew how a person feels when his leg is broken like that as my cousin who is 18 , broke his leg in a bike accident and i, being the eldest, ended up doing medical things and all as other family members were distraught and just couldn't handle the pressure.

---------------------------------------------------------------

As for Chelsea v City, i think some _power up there_ did justice. Had this fiasco not been the backdrop, CIty would never have got anything from the match. But motivation to do it for a team-mate was really very high.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2010)

This sucks  I sincerely hope Ramsey recovers.

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




thewisecrab said:


> If Ancelotti is as great as he thinks he is, he should drop Terry, Mikel and put Alex, Belletti resp. in the starting 11 at the Bridge on Wednesday. A complete cockup by Terry, so if he's dropped, atleast he'll know he cant take his place in the team for granted.


Are you so damn sure that Ancelotti has all the powers in the dressing room? Please stop blaming the manager here.


----------



## Joker (Feb 28, 2010)

i feel bad for ramsey... 

but arsenal are in a gud position now...they can end up winning it....chelsea and manu hv difficult games...


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 28, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> This sucks  I sincerely hope Ramsey recovers
> 
> Are you so damn sure that Ancelotti has all the powers in the dressing room? Please stop blaming the manager here.



The game was the team's fault, not the manager's. But now, (in between games) he's got plenty of power to decide what to do. I think he will do something daring at the Bridge on Wednesday (selection and substitution-wise). 

The game was lost in the defensive line, not the attack, more importantly between Malouda, Terry, Carvalho and Mikel. Malouda is a Left Midfielder, not Left Back, 2 games are enough IMO for Ancelotti to see that. Mikel is not at his best like he was just a week ago, and Terry-Carvalho are busy wondering when to do what. Their indecisiveness led to 3 goals being leaked in, as Hilario is not the best of keepers (not the worst, but his first full game in what, 6 months?) he couldnt it deal with it well. 

I guess the only positive from the game is that our attack-rate is lethal as ever. But defensively, we are cocking up  lol, I heard Ivanovic, Sturridge, Lampard kept making offensive charges despite going down to 9 men. That wasnt the case last year, or before that.


----------



## Joker (Feb 28, 2010)

well..in all fairness...ManC was teh better team yesterday.

chelsea did have some chances but drogba didnt take thm.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2010)

India leading 2-0 @ HT.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2010)

^ ^ ^ 
Liverpool 2-1 Blackburn. Seems entertaining but I am watching Hockey right now. Villa and ManYoo are 1-1 currently in Carling CUp

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------

2-1 it ends for Liverpool 

In other news ManYoo win ze Carling Cup.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2010)

ManU 2-1 Villa

CC retained.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2010)

Good wins for ManU, Spuds and teh Fools.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 28, 2010)

I thought the match was scheduled at mid-night as most CC matches are. So missed the 1st half  Though this is a "......." trophy anyway. Not much important.
Rooney is become one the best players at the moment, another knock to Owen and that lazy Berbatov  Valencia and Park were tireless.

PS: Vidic should have seen the red.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 1, 2010)

Is Henry to join City?


----------



## legendary_noob (Mar 1, 2010)

hi there,i'm new to this forum...i dont know where to post these questions...i tried to start a new thread but i dont have sufficient privileges..i'm a 12th class science(medical) student with computer science as additional...i've an assignment to complete but i cant find certain solutions to my problems...please help me out here..please..
can u solve this

find the standard single precision binary floating point representation of the following decimal numbers

 6                    6
2 x 10     and 256 x 10 ...there are a few more questions but i guess one at a time will do.

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

its 2x10 (raised to power 6) and 256x10(raised to power 6)


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 1, 2010)

> hi there,i'm new to this forum...i dont know where to post these questions...i tried to start a new thread but i dont have sufficient privileges..i'm a 12th class science(medical) student with computer science as additional...i've an assignment to complete but i cant find certain solutions to my problems...please help me out here..please..
> can u solve this
> 
> find the standard single precision binary floating point representation of the following decimal numbers
> ...



since its an assignment,i suggest you do it yourself.

this should help: *www.answers.com/topic/single-precision


----------



## legendary_noob (Mar 1, 2010)

you are right...but the teachers take this additional subjects for granted and dont teach seriously..and the books suggested for this dont contain the topics...i'm screwed 

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------

a memory has a capacity of 16k x 32:

how many data input output lines does it have?

how many address lines does it have?

sorry to ask again

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------

is there anybody?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2010)

Ask Eboue that.


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Is Henry to join City?


hahahahahah


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2010)

*Money Matters*

*WEALTHIEST CLUBS BY REVENUE​*​1) Real Madrid: 401.4m euros   
2) Barcelona: 365.9m euros   
3) Man Utd: 327m euros   
4) Bayern Munich: 289.5m euros   
5) Arsenal: 263m euros   
6) Chelsea: 242.3m   
7) Liverpool: 217m euros   
8) Juventus: 202.3m euros   
9) Inter Milan 196.5m euros   
10) AC Milan: 196.5.m euros   ​Source: Deloitte: 2008/09​


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 3, 2010)

good win for united... & vidic should have been booked

Valencia + Rooney = Respect

& the depreciation in the value of pound has seriously hurt the engllish clubs

& Ramsey's injury is horrific... how come arsenal player's keep getting horrific injuries


----------



## Rural Terror (Mar 3, 2010)

ok lol, i am not making fun of anyone...but this is really funny.

[youtube]iSFsw7mPf7A[/youtube]

Tevez for me still isn't a dick...Manu fans may hate him for going to Citeh, but Ferguson was never going to pay 25m for him to also make him free from his "contractors". (don't know whether i used the right word) I think his move to Citeh made him look greedy, but he actually isn't. He went to a club where he could play and prove himself.

He is still respected by the West Ham fans and he gives them FULL respect still.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2010)

^^Sol's fist pumping celebration with one leg on Ad hording was epic!

Arsenal celebrate 25 years in community.
*beta.oleole.com/media/main/images/blogs/images/group1/subgrp31/blogimg_1650_6107-20100225075938483178.jpg
 at you know who.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2010)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/02/24/article-0-0872483A000005DC-54_468x286.jpg
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/02/24/article-0-087242FB000005DC-126_310x376.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 3, 2010)

eboueeeee lololol


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 4, 2010)

arshavin looks like a woman


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't ignore the amount of support and backing being shown to Ryan Shawcross anymore.People are more worried about his England call up than Ramsey's future.The xenophobia and hypocrisy just gets worse with each incident involving us.
I mean,people are asking Wenger to apologise for his "3 leg breaks are not a coincidence" comment,WTF!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2010)

Dont even get me started on the hypocrisy and xenophobia exhibited by english media.  And Arsenal are NOT the only victims of that.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 5, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I can't ignore the amount of support and backing being shown to Ryan Shawcross anymore.People are more worried about his England call up than Ramsey's future.The xenophobia and hypocrisy just gets worse with each incident involving us.
> I mean,people are asking Wenger to apologise for his "3 leg breaks are not a coincidence" comment,WTF!



i agree with wenger this time.teams like stoke must be punished for being reckless and more so the english media needs to cut teh crap by not glorifying the "physical nature" of english football.


in other news,Owen too out for the rest of the season.the hamstring he pulled during the final was more serious than medics thought ;(


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2010)

Look at Blackburn for example. The stuff they are do and how Big fat Sam sets them still the media doesn't have an eye for that. 9.9


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2010)

Because Big Sam and half of the PL bosses are bootlickers of 1 manager.I bet he phones them and tells them to "rough them up good" before their matches with us.

I hope this incident pushes us all the way.
*i47.tinypic.com/8y8ids.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2010)

Come on Denilson and Sivester don't let us down today.
COME ON YOU GOONERS!


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2010)

We need a win by good margin for our GD.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2010)

The scottish commentator is getting annoying

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------

Theo putting in some good balls.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2010)

Theo getting stuck in.GET IN!!

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------

Cesc off injured,we need him for Porto

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

Comeon Bendner,WTF

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

Bendtner entering cvntish territory here

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------

Theoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------

He really needed and deserved that goal.

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------

Walcott should have had tons of assists by now!

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------

SHAVVVVVVVVVVVVVVA with his stupid haircut bags the 3 points


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2010)

3 points. 

*Arsenal 3 -* 1 Burnley

a match where Bendtner could have scored 6 sitters.  anyways, gg all!

and *NASRI* man of teh match!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2010)

Nasri and Theo deserved a lot,lot more for their efforts.Their best performances of the season.
Good to see the support behind Bendtner.He is too cocky to break down anyway


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2010)

lol, Theo's crossing was brilliant today. 

Nasri = motm for me.  closely followed by Theo and Diaby was a fine sub for Fabregas.

Another good news is that Wilshere scored for Bolton.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2010)

For me Theo is the MOTM,Nasri was great but Theo was sensational.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2010)

*a323.yahoofs.com/ymg/ept_sports_sow_experts__3/ept_sports_sow_experts-521085262-1267669557.jpg?ym14KxCDPqU1oZJV


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 7, 2010)

^ 

btw utd played their worst game ever yst,yet scholesy somehow brings em home safely. 1-0 utd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2010)

Cesc has tweaked up his hamstring.It was a precautionary sub but it is the same hamstring he injured in January

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------

*i45.tinypic.com/2a67aqq.jpg

Must be his lucky underpants.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 7, 2010)

Scholes got his century of Premier League goals and boy did United need this old man!! That lazy Berbatov again showed how not-in-tune he is with the rest of the team. Nani is back to his old antics after showing a couple of good performances. Diouf missed 2 sitters.

Had Wolves taken their chances, United would have come empty handed.

I hate to say but this match showed how over-dependent United are on that one player.

Anyway looking forward to Champions League matches


----------



## iinfi (Mar 7, 2010)

question to all of u: what do u think is the most exciting encounter in the Premier League. betwn which two teams.?

i feel its betwn Spurs vs Villa
its more exciting to watch the game betwn Spurs n villa than ManU vs Arsenal or a Pool vs Arsenal or a Arsenal vs Spurs etc... ur comments?


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ none.

Arse vs Spurs for me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 7, 2010)

Stoke v Hull


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2010)

ico said:


> Arse vs Spurs for me.


This

Chelsea having a lot of problems with Delap throw ins,this is what happens when the GK is not commanding enough.

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------

Basically all the games involving Tottenham are pretty interesting.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2010)

Chelsea 2-0 Stoke City!!

Lampard & Terry score!!!


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2010)

is hilario gona keep in the champions league?? ... 
with poor finishing in front of goal and a keeper of hilario's quality, FA cup mite be the only hope for silverware this season!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 8, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas is certain to miss Porto tie. Now sweating over Rooney's injury :/


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2010)

Wigan 1 - 0 Liverpool @ HT.

---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------

lol, Wigan win.

*Wigan 1 -* 0 Liverpool @ FT. Fully deserved.

---------- Post added at 03:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 AM ----------

Okay...for the lulz. 

[youtube]--CdA8IhE6Q[/youtube]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2010)

^^I remember that guy's interview before the Liverpool game,couldn't answer one question poor chap.
But hey,watching Arsenal vs. Liverpool at the Grove for free is worth becoming a laughing stock on the internet.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2010)

> "We were a little impatient with Gallas and we pushed  him  and he wanted to get on as well, which is why maybe it has happened.   "But there is no obvious sign as to why it keeps coming back.
> "He has no pain at all, then goes for a little jog and then it goes  again.
> "Gallas has been out for a month and now he has had a recurrence of his  calf  injury.
> "He felt very well on Sunday and went out - but he has gone backwards  again.
> ...


I fear we have seen the last of William Gallas in an Arsenal shirt.He has suffered one big injury in every season he has been with us.
Big Sol is fantastic cover for him but unfortunately he can't play week in week out and leave us to sweat over Silvester's performances.
The run-in is going to be even more of a roller-coaster ride with old Mikael at the back.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2010)

naah, Campbell will do for us. I really don't like Sylvestre.

Or we can push Song back to the CB position and play in a 3 man midfield of Fab-Nasri-Diaby. Diaby has turned out to be very well seriously.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2010)

heyyy liverpool fan ... what happened??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2010)

ico said:


> naah, Campbell will do for us. I really don't like Sylvestre.
> 
> Or we can push Song back to the CB position and play in a 3 man midfield of Fab-Nasri-Diaby. Diaby has turned out to be very well seriously.


The only problem with Sol is his muscle injuries which come with age,he has got injured each time he had to play 2 games in a row.
Diaby is doing great in his attacking role so I wouldn't change his position.I'd rather consider Sagna with TV and Eboue at RB.
Anyway Arsene has said that he will rotate Silvester and Sol so that's that.We can only hope that Gallas makes a quick recovery and Sol holds on till the end of the season.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 9, 2010)

i feel arsenal gonna be punished for the 2 cheap goals they conceded. predict a 1-1 draw tongiht.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

Almunia

Sagna
Campbell
Vermaelen
Clichy

Nasri
Song
Diaby

Rosicky
Bendtner
Arshavin

Great lineup.Enough to twat Porto in all areas of the pitch.
Nasri is the man to watch here,let's see if he can provide the incisiveness which Cesc does.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2010)

Fingers crossed.

Thats a Full strength Arsenal if you consider the injured players.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

Loving the banners,never seen so many at the Grove.

---------- Post added at 01:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------

Bendddddddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------

Great work by Shava and Nasri who has been excellent so far.

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------

Looking suspect defensively.

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 AM ----------

WTF is TV chasing Falcao all over the pitch?

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 AM ----------

OMG Zinedine Arshavin.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2010)

hahahahah BENDTNEEEEEEEER!!!!

b0tman: Talk to you later.
ico|afk: BENDTNEEEEEEEEEEEEER
b0tman: 
ico|afk: BENDTNEEEEEEEEEEEEER
ico|afk: !!!!!!!
b0tman: I say.
b0tman: !

I've made b0tman as an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

Shava is really sloppy.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2010)

XTerminator: ever seen berba sprint?
b0tman: not without lubricant


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

Harry fvcking spud is at the Grove,hope he gets a lot of abuse.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

Oooooooooooomg goal of the season!


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2010)

Whaaaaaat aaaaa goaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal


nasri!!!!!!

****ing TDF...turned off the CAPS.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2010)

Eboueeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG EBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUE LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
Hide your face in shame Porto.

---------- Post added at 02:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------

Fvck no Frog dance this time


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 10, 2010)

**** this game, 3-2 munchen,that one's competitive atleast..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

Denilson coming on 

---------- Post added at 02:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 AM ----------

Nasri subbed off,what a performance in midfield yet again!Lets hope his thigh is all right


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 10, 2010)

omg sagna laughing = more loler than eboue


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

Come on Theo,fvck em now


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 10, 2010)

arsenal fans must be feeling so proud and relieved that its teh opposition thats getting f'd up at the grove and not them


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

Eboue penalty :d

---------- Post added at 03:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 AM ----------

BENDY HATTRICK-Cocky Fvcker gets it finally


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2010)

BENDTNERRRRR HAT TRICK hahahahahahahah


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 10, 2010)

x infinity. bendtner must be thinkin right now tht he's the greatest striker in the world


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

Early final whistle 
Yay Huddle


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 10, 2010)

munich lose 3-2 but still through,thanks to a robben stunner


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> x infinity. bendtner must be thinkin right now tht he's the greatest striker in the world


More like the 2nd coming.
However,without his cockyness I doubt he would have come back so strongly after the Burnley game.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2010)

hahahah

[1:07 AM] <XTerminator> hey all
[1:07 AM] <XTerminator> 1-1
[1:07 AM] <XTerminator> my pred

---------- Post added at 03:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> However,without his cockyness I doubt he would have come back so strongly after the Burnley game.


Agreed. I like his cocky attitude.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 10, 2010)

ico said:


> hahahah
> 
> [1:07 AM] <XTerminator> hey all
> [1:07 AM] <XTerminator> 1-1
> [1:07 AM] <XTerminator> my pred



tbh it wouldve been more close,and even you knew it,if it wasnt for the amateurish defending by porto.nobody deserves to get away with that kinda defending.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

^^It was quite clear that Porto were going to be twatted.I said so right after the first leg


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 10, 2010)

cvnt bendtner stole the match ball.think he'll bring it toplay every arsenal's pl match too 



> However,without his cockyness I doubt he would have come back so strongly after the Burnley game.



yea,credit to him for not pooping(again).he scored 2 sitters and a penalty.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2010)

Bendtner will be a top striker. Mark my words.

He gets into brilliant positions and the day he starts to finish, he'll be a top striker.

And I'm not saying this because he has scored a hat-trick.

---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------

*Mr Nicklas Bendtner: An apology*


			
				Teh Sun said:
			
		

> * THE SUN today unreservedly apologises to Nicklas Bendtner after his  stunning  treble sent the Gunners storming into the Champions League  quarter-finals.  *
> 
> We may have inadvertently given the impression Bendtner could not hit a  cow's  Arsenal with a banjo after his misses against Burnley.
> 
> But last night the giant striker proved he is the greatest ever striker  to  grace the Emirates with the first treble of his career to crush Porto.


 hahahahaha 
​

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------

*Nasri's goal.*


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2010)

*Top 10 overrated players* - *goal.com/en/news/2377/top-10/2010/03/09/1823820/top-10-most-overrated-players

*Theo* was to be included for sure for being a one-trick pony, but *Clichy* had a string of injuries and he's doing perfectly fine after the thumping by ManU and Chavies. *Cech* was a surprise, he isn't the same after his injury. But as the writer included *Rio Ferdinand* in the list, he surely knows his stuff.

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------

haha, I just searched Liverpool beach-ball and found this video.

[youtube]LHZ_l89TvDI[/youtube]

It was Gary Neville!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

Its all media made bollocks,Theo had done nothing to be hyped up as such,nor has he done anything to be written off at this age.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2010)

^ on that I agree.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

So what happens to Nasri when Cesc comes back?Does he go back to being ineffective on wings or will Wenger give Diaby's place to him?Also,can Nasri and Cesc play together in midfield?A nice headache to have for Arsene.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 10, 2010)

gonna be a very tough match tonight.given the inconsistent form this season,its about time utd tasted defeat.i just hope atleast the away goals help us..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2010)

Sad to say this but 'ure will piss their way to QF tonight.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So what happens to Nasri when Cesc comes back?Does he go back to being ineffective on wings or will Wenger give Diaby's place to him?Also,can Nasri and Cesc play together in midfield?A nice headache to have for Arsene.


Well, Nasri with Cesc will be an attacking overkill. Diaby is a better option currently due to his physicality. Nasri can come handy as the partner for Cesc against teams which park the bus. But when Cesc is unfit, Nasri should start in the midfield - NO DOUBT.

As you said, it's a really good "headache" for Arsene. All our midfielders have finally started to mature.

Fabregas (22), Nasri (22), Diaby (23), Song (22), Ramsey (19) - mouthwatering to say the least. Just add a proper striker and there you go.

Have faith in the squad, we'll eat the mangoes soon.

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sad to say this but 'ure will piss their way to QF tonight.


Man Utd will eat Milan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2010)

Agent Flamini starting.

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------

Game over.


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2010)

Just woke up from my "power nap".

I want Lyon to WIN at any cost.

 Milan are a poorer side than Porto. :/ I have no idea which idiotic club will sell Gourcuff. 

---------- Post added at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------

Lyooooooonnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 11, 2010)

F*** yes!! pwnage over milan,and MADRID OUT!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2010)

hahahahahahahah RM out

---------- Post added at 03:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------

<XTerminator> yea we got pwned 3-0 @ Fulham
<b0tman> Aww.
---> b0tman hugs XTerminator
<ico> hahahahahhaha
<XTerminator> b0tman: will you suck cr9's dick now?
<b0tman> hand me a tree and i'll give it a bash 
<XTerminator> 
<b0tman> =D
<XTerminator> epic.
<ico> b0tman is a smartie now. I'll rename him to eb0ue.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 11, 2010)

^  just about caps off a perfect day for me


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2010)

Real Madrid can buy Alonso. They can buy Arbeloa. They can even buy the diva diver, CR but they can never buy the Quarter Finals of the Champions League.  
As for Milan, well Italian teams are a joke these days.


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2010)

Arbeloa - £4m. Alonso - £30m. Benzema - £35m. Kaka - £60m. Ronaldo -  £80m. Getting dumped out of the Champions League in the first knockout  stage for the 6th year in a row – Priceless.


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]2DjmmzRxapg[/youtube]

Eb0ue teh best dancer and Joker...


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 11, 2010)

ico said:


> Arbeloa - £4m. Alonso - £30m. Benzema - £35m. Kaka - £60m. Ronaldo -  £80m. Getting dumped out of the Champions League in the first knockout  stage for the 6th year in a row – Priceless.



well said..real cvnts are kicked out,which ultimately sparks off teh ultimate debate. WAS Cristiano Ronaldo wrong to leave United

some lol comments on that page


----------



## Rahim (Mar 11, 2010)

Berlusconi should share some of his viagra with his Milan players 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

United played the aging team off the park  Rooney is beginning to appreciate the services in the box from Nani, Fletcher and Neville. Park owned Pirlo.
Even though United were far better as a team, just imagine had Milan taken their 3 late chances in the San Siro and this tie would have been a lot closer than it was.

The same with Arsenal, gave a good old choke slam to Porto who huffed and puffed and then went cold.

Munich was so lucky and that off-side winner in the 1st leg was crucial. But considering the glamour side of the teams, Munich served the competition better.

Madrid need to make a team out their wealth of talent and should appoint a master at the helm and not some half-cooked coach. Lyon derserved their place in this competition.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh dear,Madrid=epic fail.Now Kaka is whining on his twitter.

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




> Owen Hargreaves' long-awaited United comeback is on hold AGAIN after he  pulled  out of tonight's reserve game against Manchester City.
> 
> ​


Rozza is superman compared to him.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 11, 2010)

United toyed with milan.... just loved it..
park, rooney fletcher & evra.. were good
good to see vidic & ferdinand back.... neville was also good
nani was went hot & cold again but his pass for rooney was exquisite....

for the past 3 months.. park has been f**king awesome


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2010)

Nasri,Rosicky,Sagna,Sol all are doubtful for the Hull game.Cesc and Gallas are definitely out and Song is suspended.
Fvck off


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 12, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Oh dear,Madrid=epic fail.Now Kaka is whining on his twitter.



muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2010)

I like Kaka though. 

*Lille 1 -* 0 Liverpool @ FT.


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 12, 2010)

i liked him too...until he joined MAD-RID


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2010)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01003/SPLITSPLASH1_-_liv_1003686a.jpg*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01003/SPLITSPLASH2_-_liv_1003706a.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 12, 2010)

liv + real = REAL lol combo


----------



## sanjeesh (Mar 12, 2010)

arsenal you beat whole europa yeah!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 12, 2010)

Didier Drogba - African Footballer of the Year! 

Go Drogs!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess we'll finish 7th or 8th and get knocked out by Lille too in Europa League


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2010)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/spor...nitez-tipped-to-take-over-at-Real-Madrid.html


> *RAFA BENITEZ is favourite to become Real Madrid boss next  season.*


----------



## Rahim (Mar 12, 2010)

Wenger has warned Madrid that their approach for him would be a time waster


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 12, 2010)

Benitez at madrid.. now that would be interesting


----------



## iinfi (Mar 13, 2010)

damn .. hilario injured .... turnbull now !! . i v not seen him keep but v heard he doesnt have a safe pair of hands !! wat abt champion's league?
any chance of cech returning....? 

cech's return is the only hope of going thru .... and 4-2 is the only scoreline which wud work in our favor.. nothing else


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2010)

^ lolwut?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2010)

now taylor.....
looks like the bad luck in injuries suffered by us & arse... is now chelsea's

when is cech back?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 13, 2010)

> "The good thing is that I don't have far to walk," he told UEFA.com as he looked forward to Tuesday's encounter. "From the dressing room to the bench is five metres – I don't have to cross the stadium, I don't have to feel the emotions and reactions from the crowd. I will just sit there and play my game.



Just don't begin to shed "khushi ke aansoon"  at the Bridge  The Great One indeed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2010)

Arshavin.eu said:
			
		

> *3.      From vanilja
> Good afternoon, A gypsum hippopotamus in Zenit uniform (almost in human  size) has been installed in the playground near our house today. Can I  tell my kid that its name is Andrey? In your honor?
> Arshavin*: Hippo? If it pleases your child, then feel free to do  this, although I thought I was way slimmer then a hippo. )





> *8.      From IFFA
> Andrey, are you touchy?
> Arshavin*: No





> *6.      From Ctepan
> Hi, Andrey, I want to play like you.
> Arshavin*:  Play then.





> *10.      From finta
> Does anybody go in for sports in your family?
> Arshavin*: Me.





> *14.     From  lambada
> Hi, Andrey, in what order would you place the following animals: a  tiger, a cow, a pig, a horse, a sheep?
> Arshavin*: A pig - it will always get the last place! A tiger, a  cow, a horse, a sheep. And I’ll repeat that a pig is always the last  one, because it is a pig.





> *16.     From samara4ever
> How do you see yourself in 50 years?
> Arshavin*: 78-year old man, with aching legs and a glamorous  walking stick





> *8.      Hi, Andrey, I love arsenal and  helicopters. My friend, Steve, said that he met you once and he said you  were very nice but you smelt of coffee. Do you like coffee? He also  said that he held your hand. If I met you please could I hold your hand,  I promise it will be no longer than for 3 minutes. LOVE FROM ANTHONY,  28 ENGLAND.
> Аrshavin*: I don’t drink coffee at all.





> *22.     From kostea
> Have you ever been stung by the bees in the forehead or near the eye?
> Arshavin*: No, but I’ve been stung once in my behind by a bee.



Arshavin is comedy gold.

more here *arshavin.eu/news.php*arshavin.eu/


----------



## Rahim (Mar 13, 2010)

^He definitely is cool


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 13, 2010)

Arshavin is a class act 

It's goodbye to the Champions League, EPL title as  far as Chelsea are concerned  We have no GK left. 

I dont think anyone could have seen this coming. Let's see how Turnbull does. 

He's no Joe Hart or Mannone. He was the goalkeeper of the 'Boros last year for crying out loud. Lets see though . .

In other news, I misread some IPL player by the name "Dorga" as "DROGBA" and kept wondering "DROGBA?!?! IN IPL?!?!"


----------



## iinfi (Mar 13, 2010)

as far as the CL against Inter is concern we will have to score 4 times.. thats for sure ... only then we will have the grimmest hope of qualifying ... 
is the westham match on air??

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

disaster .. Deco is back ..


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 13, 2010)

haha..parker returns to teh bridge,to score


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2010)

Great goal by Parker.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 13, 2010)

Merida back on the bench.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2010)

Arsenal
01 Almunia
03  Sagna
05 Vermaelen
22 Clichy
27 Eboue
31 Campbell
02  Diaby
08 Nasri
15 Denilson
23 Arshavin
52 Bendtner
Substitutes
21  Fabianski, 18 Silvestre, 30 Traore, 37 Eastmond, 14 Walcott, 32 Merida,  09 Eduardo

Decent line up considering the injuries.Denilson has to do his defensive work properly in the midfield.


----------



## Krow (Mar 13, 2010)

iinfi said:


> disaster .. Deco is back ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh dear,its a rugby pitch!

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

Mr q&a score!

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------

Arshavin hitting form in the run-in is good news for us.

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

**** off he was miles offside,ref missed again

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

Finally the referee sees some sense.
****,Sagna is hurt.

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------

Disgraceful play by Hull as expected,I hope we destroy these cvnts and they get relegated.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 14, 2010)

decent game for Chelsea by PL standards .. but we are poor infront of goal .. Deco didnt play ... which means he is unlikely to be played in the CL game ... 
gr8 goal by Parker .. taking nothing away from him .. but I was surprised by commentators immediately saying it was unstoppable by turnbull, hilario or cech... 
goalkeepers position at any point in time is critical in stopping such shots on target .... i believe cech wud v done a lot better and 7 out of 10 times wud v tipped it over the bar !!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2010)

****kkkkkkkkkk yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
get the **** in denilson and bendy!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------

Now THAT was the stuff of ****ing champions.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 14, 2010)

unusually crap gking from an otherwise untroubled myhill gifts arsenal the win,after some good defending by hull in the end..all arsenal were doin for the last 15 mins were pop a cross in,get a hull defender to head it out,collect the ball again,and repeat.

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------

and as of recent,bendtner thinks he's god for saving arseholes again,who barely managed to beat a 10-man side..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2010)

Boo ****ing hoo.

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------

We were without like half a dozen players against some tough ****s.
Bendtner won't be far off thinking that if he keeps scoring those crucial goals.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 14, 2010)

anwyas,a win is win..we did it against wolves,arsenal do it against hull..fair enough


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2010)

Just noticed that CFC and City have failed to get 3 points at Hull.


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2010)

Had to miss the match because I was really short of sleep, so I slept at 7:30 itself but I was not able to wake up.

okay..

BENDTNEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!

And fair play to Denilson there for taking the shot. But you really see that ALEXANDRE DIMITRI SONG BILLONG is the most vital member in the team.

Regarding Bendtner, he's twice better than Barbi-doll, and we didn't have to spend £31m for him.  Hull player was miles offside for that penalty. But 10 men Hull did trouble us. We exerted good pressure in the last 15 minutes or so. 

---------- Post added at 03:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------

We play West Ham (h), Birmingham (a) and Wolves (h) now.

Let's see. COME ON YOU GUNNERS!


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2010)

ico said:


> Regarding Bendtner, he'stwice better than Barbi-doll, and we didn't have to spend £31m for him.


 Unlike, Barbie, he does not laze around either.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 14, 2010)

ico said:


> Regarding Bendtner, he's twice better than Barbi-doll, and we didn't have to spend £31m for him.



oy...  its 30.75 mil.

waise hi poora paisa uspe barbad ho gaya hai.
dont add another .25 to it.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 14, 2010)

arey ... .25 also vasool tdy


----------



## DisaSTAR (Mar 14, 2010)

YEah! We showed em Fulhum twats who runs the show...Roo scores a brace again...No surprises there...Berba was amazing..seriously...And park joined in with his lil cameo towards the end..So all in all a solid second half display...And more importantly another clean sheet..SWEET REVENGE!


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2010)

Agent Liverpool should do their job now.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 15, 2010)

*David Beckham set to miss World Cup with injury*

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/8567353.stm

sad news really.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2010)

Ya,he wanted it pretty bad so its a pity.
However it is a huge chance for Theo.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2010)

England is a lol team anyway.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2010)

^^Hardly.Capello is a great manager and Rooney may carry them far if he continues his form.

Today's biggest news.
*www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_6028290,00.html
PHIL CLOWN SACKED 
Arsenal put the last nail in his coffin.How fitting is that!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2010)

^1 man-team is hardly a team. One still is confused how to play Gerrard-Lampard in tandem.  Nobody doubts about the manager's abilities but England National team is mostly run by newspapers stance and not by its manager. We have seen plenty of examples with Ericcson & McLaren. Hype is all we will get come around this June, because as per the media, England is gonna win this cup without playing the matches.
Not to provoke you guys but how can Walcott do any good for that team? There is some thing called pre-tournament form and he has shown none. Heck even Gary Neville dreams of a berth in the squad.

England has a parallel  with this quote "This will be the year of Linux!!!"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^*1 man-team is hardly a team.* One still is confused how to play Gerrard-Lampard in tandem.  Nobody doubts about the manager's abilities but England National team is mostly run by newspapers stance and not by its manager. We have seen plenty of examples with Ericcson & McLaren. Hype is all we will get come around this June, because as per the media, England is gonna win this cup without playing the matches.
> Not to provoke you guys but how can Walcott do any good for that team? There is some thing called pre-tournament form and he has shown none. Heck even Gary Neville dreams of a berth in the squad.
> 
> England has a parallel  with this quote "This will be the year of Linux!!!"


United have done pretty well in the recent few seasons with Ronaldo and Rooney,haven't they?Not that it is a bad thing but it is clear that he is carrying United.

Although England can't match the skills of say,Spain but Capello is in another league to Ericsson and mid-table Mclaren.He has installed discipline in the team and plays to England's traditional strengths.
Now I am not saying that they are the prime contenders to win the cup,but they certainly are not a joke,unlike in Euro qualifiers.

Capello rates Theo highly,hence his inclusion in the squad last week.
Walcott has shown some good form in the last few games,if he carries that till the end of the season,no doubt he will be at the WC.
Don't forget that his #1 competitor Lennon has been injured too.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't compare United with England team because though Ronaldo & Rooney were star performers , other players *did* chip in with their contributions. Media just highlight the stars. That is not TRUE with England while average players have been playing for the team for so long and most of the time look confused and mediocre. People still talk about Heskey (lol) and Crouch (who are average at best) and about Walcott, playing in Arsenal is one thing and playing in the WC against the bests is quite another. Rooting for Walcott is all right but keep expectations to within reach.
Even Rooney will find it difficult to carry the devastating form to the WC as he would be frustrated because of lack of support from his team mates. The nucleus f the team is old now and lets see how much fire is left in their tank.
Don't you think Ashley Young (if he not injured) has a better oppurtnity? Quality-wise as Walcott is still not sure of decisions while Young have been consistently performing for the last 2 seasons.
Just hand picking players from top 4 clubs won't help.

Depending on one player is bad for big clubs and football is a team game, not like kirkit.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2010)

> In tonight's press conference, Malouda was asked to describe the differences between Ancelotti and  Mourinho. He paused for an age before responding "PHYSICALLY?". Moments  later, after trying to get a few words in, Ancelotti threatened him with  playing left-back tomorrow night! Priceless!!



Pwnd!!


----------



## iinfi (Mar 16, 2010)

This chap spks rubbish all the time and the quantity on rubbish flowing out of his mouth increases when his team is to face an big opponent in crucial fixtue. 70-80% of the time he is successful in taking the media glare away from his team before an imp. fixture thus less pressure on his players.

I always find positives out of what he spks.

Mourinho's Inter are leading 2-1 after the first leg with Chelsea taking an away goal into the second leg.
This is what Mourinho has to say before his return to the ground where he won 6 trophies in 3.5 years!!


> On his relationship with Chelsea:
> "The relationship is fantastic. I don't think I will be booed, I think I'll be cheered," said Mourinho.
> 
> "Chelsea's not the point for me, the point is for Inter Milan to get through to the quarter-finals."
> ...


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2010)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01005/Harry_Redknapp_280_1005894a.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2010)

^ 
Anyway good luck to both Chelsea and Inter. May the better team win


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 16, 2010)

^you want inter to win dont you!?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 16, 2010)

honestly i dont have too many expectations out of tonite's game, with finishing so poor in front of goal and a weak overall defense and a relatively new GK. m gona sit back enjoy the game. 4-2 is the only scoreline which will help. GO GO GO GO ..... a brace from Ballack n Deco ... LOL ha ha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Don't compare United with England team because though Ronaldo & Rooney were star performers , other players *did* chip in with their contributions. Media just highlight the stars. That is not TRUE with England while average players have been playing for the team for so long and most of the time look confused and mediocre. People still talk about Heskey (lol) and Crouch (who are average at best) and about Walcott, playing in Arsenal is one thing and playing in the WC against the bests is quite another. Rooting for Walcott is all right but keep expectations to within reach.
> Even Rooney will find it difficult to carry the devastating form to the WC as he would be frustrated because of lack of support from his team mates. The nucleus f the team is old now and lets see how much fire is left in their tank.
> Don't you think Ashley Young (if he not injured) has a better oppurtnity? Quality-wise as Walcott is still not sure of decisions while Young have been consistently performing for the last 2 seasons.
> Just hand picking players from top 4 clubs won't help.
> ...



The likes of Lampard,Gerrard,Terry will chip in alright at the big stage,its probably their last WC.
Playing for Arsenal is the highest standard possible in world football.Playing in PL and CL every week is much tougher than the world cup which has a lot of league two standard sides.

Ashley Young hasn't produced much in an England shirt so far,Capello rates Walcott much higher than him.Its between Walcott,SWP,Milner and possibly Joe Cole.If Walcott performs with us in the 10-15 games left this season,he is a cert to get on the plane.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 16, 2010)

^  me too 
as regards the previous debate..

as regards the RM position,milner is still very much in contention for the spot along with a.young and walcott..imo young deserves  the spot more than anyone else.milner will come next.

as regards performance of england,the only reason i feel england should do well this time is because of the form of many of the players and the no-bullshit management of capello.there is competition for each and every position,mind you.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 16, 2010)

Wats wrong wid these english players , just watched gerard hitting from behind, 
Its really low thing for person like him,


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyway, I'm off to get some sleep. Will try to wake up and watch the match. 

No expectations at all. Too close to call, though Inter have a much higher edge.

And people thought Porto vs Arse draw was teh toughest


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2010)

Hopefully the cvnt will help Pool beat United.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 16, 2010)

somewhere i read that World Cup is the highest stage for world football........hmmm


----------



## iinfi (Mar 17, 2010)

^^ whoz this moron??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol @ Mourinho posing for photo in the dugout.Likable cvnt.

---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------

Just 20 minutes for Chelsea to score.Jose has nullified them.

---------- Post added at 02:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 AM ----------

0-1 Mour has done it again.

---------- Post added at 02:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------

Drogba off,Disgwace


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 17, 2010)

^ chelcvnts are out as usual..credit to cska for beating sevilla..hope we get them again 

---------- Post added at 03:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------

even Mourinho abused by Stamford Bridge crowd..goes on to show their class


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 17, 2010)

I saw the last 30mins. Disgraceful performance by Chelsea. 

Eto'o deserved the goal. JT was responsible for playing him on and beating Turnbull is child's play. No Chelsea player had any presence on the pitch. It was Sneijder-Maicon all the way. But then again, I expected that.

Only positives from this game is that the EPL chase is all the team has got to do now. Plus, more time than ManUre or Arsenal so no excuses too.


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 17, 2010)

@liverpool fan...you sir, can unleash yourself!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 17, 2010)

Chelsea r out n who knows tomorrow barca may see the door too.
Drog was a disgrace n so was jt,


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2010)

---------- Post added at 05:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 AM ----------

*img682.imageshack.us/img682/7116/netspec.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 17, 2010)

hi iinfi. So Chelsea lost? I didnt watch ze match. Tell me more about it.

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------




abyss88 said:


> @liverpool fan...you sir, can unleash yourself!



hehe


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 17, 2010)

I hope Barshit are shown the door. And then Arses pwn ManUre


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 17, 2010)

IMO its harsh on Turnbull to be criticized without a valid test. He made a brilliant save off Eto at the dire minutes of the game. The goal conceded was atop class and I doubt Cech could have made a difference there. I find this guy better than that Hilarious piece of Sh*t. But who cares, as long as We have our arses in front.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 17, 2010)

^^
Not criticizing Turnbull, but psychologically, you feel the goal is a lot safer with Cech. And you could see the entire team was nervous the moment Inter broke free.

I'm appalled by the attitude of the team. No fuc.king desire to win it looked like. Something nerds to be done in midfield, as Ballack, Lampard and Mikel have been pushovers in the past 2 matches.

And playing Anelka ahead of Kalou was a bad decision. Oh well, I had no expectations, and I didnt ruin my sleep by watching the whole match 

Go Arses!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 17, 2010)

Inter were a bit lucky , given that Samuel and Motta had taken a few chelsea players down pretty cheaply while defending a corner.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 17, 2010)

2 penalties not given - even the commentators couldn't believe that the ref missed them. Inter defended very, very well - Lucio & Samuel made 3-4 last-ditch blocks. Eto'o scored a good goal. Ballack and Lampard were invisible. Joe Cole did NOTHING for the half an hour that he was on the pitch. Turnbull was good, seemed confident.

In short, we're scroooood unless the oldies make way.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 17, 2010)

Wesley Sneijder was out of this world. Pin point passes. If RVP gets match fit, Netherlands would be a force to reckon with this year. 
When is the draw?


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *2 penalties not given* - even the commentators couldn't believe that the ref missed them.


Make that ONE.

Still the better team got through.



			
				Mr_Crabs said:
			
		

> If a line is infinite in 1D, a plane is infinite in 2D, then what in 3D?


Space.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 17, 2010)

I didnt ze the incident. I had/have a ton of studying to do, yet I managed to get up at 2.30am an watch till 88-89mins of the game. So cant say anything about the penalties.

But going by The Blues luck in CL, I wouldnt be surprised if a handball was done in front of the ref and he calls a free-kick to the opposition.  It's happened for 3 yrs now. 

TBPH, we looked like AC Milan. That was a huge shock. Lampard, Ballack, Mikel looked immovable and tired. Shocking to see that, esp. from Lampard. Wingers had too much to do, and JT_Alex partnership seemed strange. Only guy who did well in the match was Ivanovic. (Turnbull had a decent game considering his inexperience)

I thought age wouldnt matter in our squad, that our squad has a good blend with 30+ players doing really well.  But yesterday, the team looked older than AC Milan combined. 

He was right. He said he would never lose at the Bridge, and that he would kill The Blues. He did. 

On to Ewood Park!


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2010)

I hope Stuttgart twat Barça. Agent Hleb ftw. Mad Jens ftw. Stuttgart ftw.


----------



## Apple Juice (Mar 17, 2010)

*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/gerrard-assault.gif

fcuck off steeb . . 

Chalse@ denied pen@lty by nub ref . .hop3 pl@tini's g@yness iz exp0sed to teh w0rld


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 17, 2010)

inter were the  better team.....chel$hit pwned 
but terry has lost it.. zhirkov saved his ass otherwise it would have been bad


> Chelsea were poor in the extreme. Frank Lampard was utterly anonymous (though Andy Gray's dismissal of the concept of him being substituted reveals everything about his exalted status), Didier Drogba was frustrated into a blend of stultified and stupid, Nicolas Anelka offered literally nothing and John Obi Mikel had one task - keep Wesley Sneijder quiet - and failed miserably.
> 
> 
> In contrast, Inter were that blend of stoutness and occasional moments of brilliance that marked Jose Mourinho's first season with Chelsea. Lucio out-John Terry'd John Terry, Thiago Motta was a modern-day Makelele, and Sneijder provided that slice of magic that we used to see at Stamford Bridge from Arjen Robben.
> ...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2010)

Still fans think Mourinho is an overrated manager?

Samuel & Lucio gave the physical treatment to Drogba and once again he went into his shell. Being persistently taking free-kicks when its not working for you shows his attitude. If it doesn't work do something different.
It reminded me of Vidic in CL final how he bossed Drogba and later he lost his mind.

Motta gave the "putt-from-the-rough" treatment to M/S Ballack & Lampard and they never recovered from his lethal attack 

That is the real difference between Mourinho and Ancelotti, while the former changes his tactics if it doesn't work while the latter stands there with a poker face.

Seville shown the door was a surprise, but after watching the match they are not worthy of adbacing to the Q/G. No passion, no urgency, just came for a walk on the park. Lethargic performance except from akora who tried to rally for his team till the end.

_PS: Wouldn't Chelsea have progressed with a 1-0 win on the away goal rule (3-2)? If yes, then why did Chelsea looked so nervous and made a meal of this tie?_


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 17, 2010)

Apple Juice said:


> *therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/gerrard-assault.gif
> 
> fcuck off steeb . .



appaling really..stevie has lost it..but then again,thats Liverpool FC for ya.



> "They tried to get back with conflict, long balls and diving in the box but I think everything we did was superior."



 Mourinho pwning chelsea in his tm style.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 17, 2010)

Stevie should not have done that IMHO. But hell yeah if Bosingwa can get away after kicking Yossi so can Gerrard  It evens out 

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------

I want Barca to win in this round of 16 so that the Manckers and Inter scumbags have some competition.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2010)

^Bhaagte chor ki langot hi sahi :\


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2010)

Welll, Liverpool should have signed Mourinho instead of Rafa. 

I remember in those days, I had tasted ze Internets for ze first time and Liverpool was interested in Mourinho.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 17, 2010)

ico said:


> Welll, Liverpool should have signed Mourinho instead of Rafa.
> 
> I remember in those days, I had tasted ze Internets for ze first time and Liverpool was interested in Mourinho.



No Way. I wouldn't have tolerated that cvnt at Anfield.
Anyway Mourinho would have done no better under current circumstances. The man's brilliant but a pay check manager for god sake.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 17, 2010)

ico said:


> Make that ONE.
> 
> Still the better team got through.



From The Guardian:



> ...there were echoes of their controversial elimination by Barcelona a year  ago as two credible penalty appeals were ignored...



But I agree about the better team bit. We were pi$$-poor.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 17, 2010)

> [22:07]	<Who>	okay support Spur
> [22:07]	<Who>	i*
> [22:07]	<LFC_fan>	O_O
> [22:07]	<Tr0ll_>	okay they won twice
> [22:07]	<Who>	until i find someone better


XD


----------



## iinfi (Mar 17, 2010)

well as far as the game is concern i can say Chelsea played well for atleast 60 mins. after that it was all inter.
1. you cannot have such poor finishing infront of goal and expect to win tight matches. i cannot remember a single occasion when drogba or anelka (while playing for chelsea) dribbled past 3-4 defenders and made an assist or scored. the one drogba scored against arsenal recently was jus pure fluke. lets not look at that at all. he may be leading scorer in the EPL but definitely not CL quality. Anelka ... purely based on current form i can rate him 3.5/10.
2. Ballack and Deco were one of the best and most feared players in europe once upon a time. Ballack used to play well the season he came to Chelsea. But he is no longer the player he was once upon a time. again 4/10 for both players. Definitely not CL quality.
3. Obi Mikel. a very good player in my opinion but lacks the creativity a central defensive mid-fielder must possess for tough games in europe. even if he does create chances, Drogba n anelka dont have the skill to convert them.
4. Lampard 9/10 with slow moving players around him, even the best in the business struggle
5. Malouda and Ashley Cole (will be missed for the reminder of the season) both 9/10. Malouda: if at all he had better finishing skills ... huh .. strikers cant do it...expecting something out of a winger.. asking too much.
6. Ivanovic: 7.5/10 plays decent football within his limitations. sud v played ugly last nite. sud v tripped samuel eto'o while he was running upto the goal!! 
7. Back four needs to be better organized. Carvalho sud be replaced by Alex in all games.
8. Referee and sepp blatter and platini and the mafia: U dont require a rocket scientist to analyze its a organized mafia, may be by some rival oil tycoon who wants to get even with Roman. cant rule it out at all!! Full marks to the referee last nite (and special regard to overbo) who risked the ire of the Chelsea fans and succumbed to the pressure of UEFA and the mafia. Handballs not given, rugby tackles go unnoticed. Refs seem to get _Amaurosis fugax_ when something goes wrong in the oppositon D. 
Is it jus my eyes playing tricks.

nxt season, now that we dont have a ban, we need a quality mid-fielder with quick feet,a poweful and quick moving defensive mid-fielder and a couple of strikers of the quality/likes of a Rooney, Tevez, 

else jus forget winning CL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2010)

iinfi said:


> 8. Referee and sepp blatter and platini and the mafia: U dont require a rocket scientist to analyze its a organized mafia, may be by some rival oil tycoon who wants to get even with Roman. cant rule it out at all!!


Is this RAWK?

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------

Mad Jens vs. Henry..good old days.
Oh, and Pleb can fvck himself.

---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

Stunning goal by Messi.

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 AM ----------

Lehmann booked


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 18, 2010)

ahem ahem.....pwnt


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2010)

*www.oleole.com/media/main/podcasts/arsecast/newkit10.jpg

I hope this is our new season kit.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2010)

Holy sh1te,I am having goosebumps looking at that shirt.The best part is that there is no big FLY EMIRATES across the shirt.
And did I tell you that badge is my favorite Arsenal badge of all time.

If that is the real deal I'll do whatever I can to get it.

Edit:Its a photoshop of 2007 shirt.Still I believe we will get a new version of 1971 shirt(arsenalinsider claimed it last month).Just hope its this shirt.


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2010)

oh ****...people saying it's fake. 

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Edit:Its a photoshop of 2007 shirt.Still I believe we will get a new version of 1971 shirt(arsenalinsider claimed it last month).Just hope its this shirt.


yea, I just read that too.

But seriously, that shirt looks awesome!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 18, 2010)

great vintage shirt...but the face of the chap sitting extreme left (from our reference) tells you the entire story


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 18, 2010)

iinfi said:


> 8. Referee and sepp blatter and platini and the mafia: U dont require a rocket scientist to analyze its a organized mafia, may be by some rival oil tycoon who wants to get even with Roman. cant rule it out at all!! Full marks to the referee last nite (and special regard to overbo) who risked the ire of the Chelsea fans and succumbed to the pressure of UEFA and the mafia. Handballs not given, rugby tackles go unnoticed. Refs seem to get _Amaurosis fugax_ when something goes wrong in the oppositon D.
> Is it jus my eyes playing tricks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> great vintage shirt...but the face of the chap sitting extreme left (from our reference) tells you the entire story


*dspace.dial.pipex.com/bob.dunning/georgemain.jpg

Charlie George doesn't want to see Silvester wearing his shirt probably.

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------

Even if they make it in the modern image,it doesn't look bad at all.
*www.arsenalinsider.com/index.php/arsenal-news/1460-exclusive-new-arsenal-shirt-the-verdict%22%20onclick=%22window.open%28this.href%29;return%20false;

Miles better than what we are wearing right now.


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2010)

Tonight may be LFC's facepalm night or Rafa might live to see another Lille in the Europa.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 18, 2010)

sigh 1-0 deficit is tricky :/ The only expectation I have is that the team should be arsed enough to actually try playing


----------



## Rahim (Mar 18, 2010)

Rafa really has to sort his man management skills as Riera is the latest to comment against his manager.

Liverpool always, somewhat, performs on European nights.

BTW saw Chamakh play in CL and he has potential. Ideal candidate for Arsenal-type: Pace & Skillful.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2010)

Great header of the ball and a link-up striker who can play on the wing or CF.His finishing leaves a bit to be desired though.
We will find out if we get to play against him(or Thierry) tomorrow.

Barca would be the dream tie but I prefer Bordeaux or Lyon.

---------- Post added 19-03-2010 at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was 18-03-2010 at 10:20 PM ----------

Fulham vs. Juve is turning into an epic.Trezeguet scored to make it 4-1 on agg.But since  then Fulham have scored 2 and Cannavaro has been sent off.

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------

3-1 Fulham.
Werder Bremen and Valencia game is great as well.Too bad they don't show it on TV.

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

FT FULHAM 4-1 JUVE.5-4 aggregate. 
Yay for Fulham,hope they win the whole thing.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 19, 2010)

^true...nothing more epic than this.winning 5-4 after trailing 3-1 is special.greatest night in european history for fulham,take a bow Roy Hodgson. although it was kinda expected after canna got sent off inside first half.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok we are in Quarters of Europa League.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Ok we are in Quarters of Europa League.


Fixed.

Good to see Liverpool picking up some form,we need them to raise their game against Utd. and Chelsea.And possibly kick Tottenham out of Top 4.

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------

The CL draw starts soon.French teams please.

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

*video.uefa.com/video/Competitions/UCL/Season=2010/liveDraw_videoFlash.html

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------

Lyon vs Bordeaux.
CSKA please now 

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------

Arsenal vs barca it is


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 19, 2010)

Bayern vs United!! great chance...we get to meet the winners of Lyon vs Bordeaux.

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------

time for wengers ass to be r**ed by messi and co.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2010)

Fvcking toughest draw possible but I am pumped for it.Bring those cvnts ON!

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------

Just noticed that Utd. are getting a free ride to final,we got Jose in our way too

BRING ALL OF THEM ON!

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

Imagine progressing at Camp Nou.Thats what football is all about!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 19, 2010)

we get an ok draw..the german are very much beatable.fiorentina showed us that.

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------

but the best possible combination would be arsenal to pwn barca and then get rap*d by inter  either ways,barca should be knocked out,else theyre deserving chmapions.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2010)

heh :/
Anyway unlike how media paints it, Arsenal actually are a side which can beat Barcelona. 
Anyway Bayern v ManYoo seems most interesting of the ties. And sad to see one of french teams will depart for sure but at least one of them can reach SF  Bordeaux ftw


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2010)

Clichy+Vermaelen will kick Messi in his cvnt.Sagna will put Iniesta in his pocket.Song to rape Xavi.
 
Can't wait.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2010)

Song and Vermaelen would be the key for Arsenal, surely.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 19, 2010)

> Clichy+Vermaelen will kick Messi in his cvnt.Sagna will put Iniesta in his pocket.


^ too optimistic imo,deep down you know you're out already..stil the tie of the competition for me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> deep down you know you're out already


WTF?I am dreaming about Cesc scoring the winner at Nou Camp.Really,we have a fantastic chance unless we go in gung-ho like vs. Utd. and get beat 3-0 in the first leg.
Need to keep it tight,disciplined and press them like mad cvnts.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 19, 2010)

true..disciplined and tight play is arsenal's only hope.


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2010)

The tie which I wanted since many years. Come on!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 19, 2010)

great to see the arsenal fans so optimistic about the tie.but since their first leg is at emirates,need to win by 2 goals atleast,arsenal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2010)

Benfica v Liverpool

And I want revenge

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------

And we play either of Valencia/Athletico in SF

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------

If we get there that is


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 19, 2010)

Friggin fcuk..  

We do have all the luck in the world.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah group stage and Round of 16 was bad luck for Arses 
It's Quarters now. Wake up.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2010)

Finally the Arses get a team which won't roll over and play dead. 
It's Barca vs The Wannabes!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Finally the Arses get a team which won't roll over and play dead.
> It's Barca vs The Wannabes!


 Talk about wannabes who are desperate to win the CL since 2003 still their mid-table neighbors make it farther than them in their respective Euro competition.


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice to see various plastic fans of different clubs commenting.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Friggin fcuk..
> 
> We do have all the luck in the world.


We did have pretty good draw last season,so I'll take it.
Arsene's pre-West Ham press conference soon,let's see what he has to say on the tie.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 19, 2010)

Xavi wont be playing..so that leaves us some place to work in the midfield. Their backline isnt all that great either. But, the main problem lies with our goalkeeper. Almunia, i presume, is already shitting on his pants owing the 2006 fiasco. Remember guys? henry left for Barca the next season we lost to Barca in the CL. Thats a point to contemplate on. 

To be honest, both teams are known to play fair and attacking football.Should be the game of the year if Arsenal dont screw up. Wont matter if Barca does,


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2010)

To the Arsefans, everyone else is a plastic fan and only they are the 'true' fans, since they've been supporting a club that has not won ANYTHING in recent times while the others have won 'something'. Fine by me, I have no problems at all.  

And about Wannabes, you should rather not comment if you didn't understand what was being said. Cheerio!


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll talk in May.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2010)

We have the dates

1st leg
*Arsenal v FC Barcelona
To  be played at Emirates Stadium
Wednesday 31st March 2010*
 2nd leg
*FC Barcelona v Arsenal
To  be played at Camp Nou, Spain
Tuesday 6th April 2010*

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

Fabregas and Rosicky fit for tomorrow.Song back from suspension.
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/fabregas-and-rosicky-pass-fitness-tests
Get in!

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------

Gallas "80% out" against Barca.
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/gallas-80-per-cent-out-of-barca-first-leg

I hope it doesn't become Messi vs. Silvester.

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

Lol @ Utd. fans jinxing Bayern

*www.redcafe.net/f7/frank-ribery-owner-2-incredibly-healthy-legs-289331/
*www.redcafe.net/f7/arjen-robben-no-longer-injury-prone-289309/


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 19, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol @ Utd. fans jinxing Bayern
> 
> *www.redcafe.net/f7/frank-ribery-owner-2-incredibly-healthy-legs-289331/
> *www.redcafe.net/f7/arjen-robben-no-longer-injury-prone-289309/



 x infi



> To the Arsefans, everyone else is a plastic fan and only they are the 'true' fans, since they've been supporting a club that has not won ANYTHING in recent times while the others have won 'something'. Fine by me, I have no problems at all.







> I'll talk in May


you dont have to wait that long  though id prefer arses winning the league in case we dont.




> > Originally Posted by Jaap  :
> > There we go - he is set to miss Bayern's match at the weekend due to ongoing ankle problems...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2010)

CSKA to beat Inter please.

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------




Kl@w-24 said:


> To the Arsefans, everyone else is a plastic fan and only they are the 'true' fans, since they've been supporting a club that has not won ANYTHING in recent times while the others have won 'something'. Fine by me, I have no problems at all.


This thread got a bit spicy


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok. This is getting a bit weird. 

My post exam vacation and pre-JEE relaxation day is now set. 31st March  it is. 

Who the hell started this plasticity? Really guys, it's just 6-7 guys  who are active here. Yet this mudslinging? Sheesh 

I bet Almunia, Fabianski will be shi.tting in their pants now. Messi vs  them? No wait. TV and Sol FTW!!!

It'll be interesting to see not only Henry back at The Emirates, but Fab  playing against his former team.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 19, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Who the hell started this plasticity? Really guys, it's just 6-7 guys  who are active here. Yet this mudslinging? Sheesh
> 
> .



totally agree with wisecrab....
the thread is like more than 3 years old....(heck i dint even have beard then )
most of us are here from the start...... few have joined later..
so please dont start this plastic stuff...
according to thread's age we have been loyal to our clubs for more than 3 years..... we are more than true fans by indian standards... most of the guys i see ,support the latest CL winners, change clubs every year... 
so lets just quit on the plastic stuff

and abt the draw
we've got ourselves an interesting draw. the semis will actually be easier compared to the quarters 

arse vs barca is the match of the draw


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2010)

> Good news for my club Arsenal finally. With the  Champions League distraction to be there only for another couple of  weeks, we should be able to concentrate and finally win our remaining  matches in the League and end our title drought.



There's positive thinking for ya!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 19, 2010)

> If a line is infinite in 1D, a plane is infinite in 2D, then what in 3D?



lmao,youre giving jee dude,you should be knowing this.Space.though its dimensionless,it can be considered to be present in every dimension.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Who the hell started this plasticity? Really guys, it's just 6-7 guys  who are active here. Yet this mudslinging? Sheesh


Plasticity  Makes me remember Physics  Oh you need no reminder of that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> There's positive thinking for ya!


He is a cvnt.However,If we get beat by Barca, it won't kill our confidence in the PL.Losing to Utd. in the CL would have been disastrous for the title race.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 19, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> lmao,youre giving jee dude,you should be knowing this.Space.though its dimensionless,it can be considered to be present in every dimension.





XTerminator_09 said:


> lmao,youre giving jee dude,you should be  knowing this.Space.though its dimensionless,it can be considered to be  present in every dimension.



Dude I know. I find this multiple-dimension theory interesting. I mean,  we can perceive only in 3D, through which the universe seems infinite. 

The logic behind siggy is that, what dimension *could* exist, so that  the universe becomes finite. 1D is infinite for a line. 2D in a plane.  3D is space. So what? 4D? (which again can still defined, though space  is still infinite)

That's what I wanted to say, but I ran out of characters 




Liverpool_fan said:


> Plasticity  Makes me remember Physics  Oh you need no reminder of that




Damn you  Exams have made me "cookoo" for such weird funky crazy yet awesome shi.t


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and abt the draw
> we've got ourselves an interesting draw. the semis will actually be easier compared to the quarters
> 
> arse vs barca is the match of the draw



Bordeaux or Lyon > Bayern IMHO. Wont be *that* easy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2010)

*www.independent.co.uk/sport/football-champions-league-kanu-class-saves-10man-arsenal-1123302.html

Last time we played at Nou Camp.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 19, 2010)

Even though United are playing well, should not take Bayern as AC-Milan clone.. They have many young players for a change 

Henry to be cheered at Emirates for sure, the way Beckham was at Old Trafford  It will be one hell of a match. Just imagine Fabregas ditching Barca-DNA by scoring the decider at Camp Nou  Epic egg on his suitors  Almunia is a serious weak link where attacking would be at prime. 

Easy one for Inter and Jose. Who knows it might be Inter this year apart from regulars like United and Barcelona.

----------------------------------
_"Provoke & Sit Back"_

@Abhishek : You are right. The True Supporter Certificate has been patented by Arsenal fans for life. Imagine such talk from such set of fans who haven't won anything worthy for a long, long time. I wonder how will their behaviour  be should they lift this trophy.
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 20, 2010)

^lmao.actually i myself have plastic arsenal 'fans' who claim petit never played for arseholes and that wenger never managed Monaco 

so,in india atleast,plasticity is universal


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 20, 2010)

Can we just move on here.. plastics? Gawd!! 
I would rather have Mannone do the keeping than Almunia. Mannone has a lot of potential and some physical presence, which is somewhat lacking in the likes of Almunia and Fabianski.. Cumon Wenger..give him another go.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

lololol 

That "plastic fans" was actually intended for the people who post comments @ sites like Goal.com  I was surprised by seeing their overhelmed response.

I don't know why people got offended over here. May be because "daal mein kuch kaala hai?" 



Kl@w-24 said:


> It's Barca vs The Wannabes!


Over 200m pounds of net spend and still not able to get past Quarters?



XTerminator_09 said:


> deep down you know you're out  already..


On the contrary, this is the tie which every Arsenal fan has been waiting for years.

I'll talk in May anyways.



a_rahim said:


> I wonder how will their behaviour  be should they lift this trophy.


I'll surely go on a wankfest. Let me be honest about that.

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




dreamcatcher said:


> Cumon Wenger..give him another go.


Almunia will play.

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------

anyways...
*
---------- Almunia ----------
Sagna --- Sol ---TV ---Clichy
----------- Song ------------
----- Fabregas -- Diaby -----
Rozza/Nasri -------- Arshavin
---------- Bendtner ---------*

Walcott as the impact sub.

Secondly, I don't believe in Ibrahimohype tbh. Xavi, Iniesta and Messi are the main threats. Song will be the key for our performance.


----------



## Krow (Mar 20, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.independent.co.uk/sport/football-champions-league-kanu-class-saves-10man-arsenal-1123302.html
> 
> Last time we played at Nou Camp.


 



> The goal, which came seconds  after Grimandi had been sent off for elbowing _*Josep Guardiola*_




The mother of all clashes is here. About time we showed some class. As long as we hold our heads high and never give up, we can progress.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

Talk is cheap. Football will do the talking.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 20, 2010)

weary about Munchen too btw,theyre a strong opposition definitely.need to be ready for their pacy football.plus theyre undefeated in the allianz arena so that cuts up the task for us.



> Secondly, I don't believe in Ibrahimohype tbh. Xavi, Iniesta and Messi are the main threats. Song will be the key for our performance.



Ibra is a big flop when it comes to the big games..played in both legs past season and didnt even manage to hit the target against us.so as long as arses dont give him an empty net to slot the ball in,they can rest assured


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Everyone expecting Arse-Barca to be goal fest. How about it being 0-0 over both legs and one of the sides progressing via penalties.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

ico said:


> Over 200m pounds of net spend and still not able to get past Quarters?



Apparently 2 semi-final exits in controversial circumstances plus one final that we lost coz EBJT slipped count for nothing, eh?


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

^ with that much of money a team should rather win the whole thing. 

I expect Chelsea to go on a summer spending spree. Quite a lot of aging players.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Apparently 2 semi-final exits in controversial circumstances plus one final that we lost coz EBJT slipped count for nothing, eh?


Two SF exits with controversial circumstances? 
Barca one for sure. But another one? 

Hahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha
  
Still soooo bitter


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

ico said:


> ^ with that much of money a team should rather win the whole thing.
> 
> I expect Chelsea to go on a summer spending spree. Quite a lot of aging players.



Real Madrid, anyone?  

Still, I expect to see at least 4 players being shown the door next season. Too many hangers-on. 

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> Two SF exits with controversial circumstances?
> Barca one for sure. But another one?
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha
> ...



How interesting... being a Pool fan, you should know better. Remember Luis Garcia's ghost goal in 2005? Or did you start following Pool after they won the CL in 2005?  

I wanted to copy and paste your 'hahaha' bit as well, but then I thought better of it.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 20, 2010)

At least Chelsea have been competitive despite not winning the prize while Madrid have been pathetic (somewhat like Liverpool who drool about their past history).


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hmm... If Pool win the Europa League, will they call themselves 'Champions of Europe'?


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually LFC_fan started supporting LFC when Luis Garcia scored against Juventus. So, thats before when they actually won the whole thing.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 20, 2010)

^Even Arsenal has some genuine reason of their young age of their players for being off the radar for 4 years, what excuse does Liverpool have of not being competitive?

Liverpool have been over-acheiving with the bunch of players they have and playing in Europa is somewhat of a shock to them.

@Abhi: LFC_Fan didn't even knew what "plastic" meant when he came aboard 

@xtermi: Good point, Munchen have been quite stubborn and have freat players in the side(versatile).


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> How interesting... being a Pool fan, you should know better. Remember Luis Garcia's ghost goal in 2005? Or did you start following Pool after they won the CL in 2005?


okay..if it wasn't a goal...then Petr Cech sent off.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

ico said:


> okay..if it wasn't a goal...then Petr Cech sent off.



Yeah, but what if the ref didn't send him off and allowed play to continue? Ifs and buts... no use discussing them now. 



a_rahim said:


> ^Even Arsenal has some genuine reason of their  young age of their players for being off the radar for 4 years, what  excuse does Liverpool have of not being competitive?
> 
> Liverpool have been over-acheiving with the bunch of players they have  and playing in Europa is somewhat of a shock to them.
> 
> ...



Let's spare the poor guy now... his team has given him enough sorrow this season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Everyone expecting Arse-Barca to be goal fest. How about it being 0-0 over both legs and one of the sides progressing via penalties.


I'll take that if that side is us.Our run in the CL 2006 was like this.
Let's see if Arsene decides to keep it tight.He has been really successful against the big European sides in recent years.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Yeah, but what if the ref didn't send him off and allowed play to continue? Ifs and buts... no use discussing them now.


You mean you'll take Chelsea down to 10 men and Liverpool with a penalty in hand over that "ghost goal"? 

Just asking.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

ico said:


> You mean you'll take Chelsea down to 10 men and Liverpool with a penalty in hand over that "ghost goal"?
> 
> Just asking.



Maybe. At least then it wouldn't hurt that much.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

That "ghost goal" was actually a blessing in disguise in a way. Like it or not.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> How interesting... being a Pool fan, you should know better. Remember Luis Garcia's ghost goal in 2005? Or did you start following Pool after they won the CL in 2005?
> 
> I wanted to copy and paste your 'hahaha' bit as well, but then I thought better of it.



Hahaha Chelsea phan accusing me of fllowing Liverpool *after* CL 2005.  When did you "support" Chelsea, anyway? After Roman's takeover.  Or at best after ze FA Cup success.  
And yes that "Ghost" goal was precisely why I LOL'ed.  because Chelsea's plastic brigade is STILL BITTER AFTER 5 f***ing years  And oh FYKI, that goal even if wasn't given it was a RED CARD for Cech AND PENALTY, so you lot's ghost goal argument is NULL AND VOID.

Anyway I would only imagine how p*ssed off Chelsea phans would be if Arsenal would win PL or CL with a fraction of their net spend. 

And oh if we win Europa League it will be our 4th UEFA Cup.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

*void main()* karoge toh *return 0;* karna nahi padta.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2010)

ico said:


> Actually LFC_fan started supporting LFC when Luis Garcia scored against Juventus. So, thats before when they actually won the whole thing.



Bayer Leverkusen to be precise :/


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay...decrement one round.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Even Arsenal has some genuine reason of their young age of their players for being off the radar for 4 years, what excuse does Liverpool have of not being competitive?


The reason is the new stadium,and we were pretty much on the radar with good performances in CL and domestic cups.
Liverpool are struggling even before starting the new-anfield project,I don't know what will happen to them when they don't get a single penny to spend.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

yup, we've got a stadium to show for our lack of trophies.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> @Abhi: LFC_Fan didn't even knew what "plastic" meant when he came aboard


Yes I didn't. So?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 20, 2010)

^Ask Rafa!!!

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




ico said:


> yup, we've got a stadium to show for our lack of trophies.


what dil ko tasalli dena achchii baat hai  Henry complained of not having a good enough atmosphere at Emirates and fans really got frustrated when the same story from Wenger kept coming year-on-year. Now they have changed their colours and are singing behind Wenger all the way song 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The reason is the new stadium,and we were pretty much on the radar with good performances in CL and domestic cups.
> Liverpool are struggling even before starting the new-anfield project,I don't know what will happen to them when they don't get a single penny to spend.




Really really  amazing fans...............

I don't know why fans here talk of pariah when it comes to spending money. 

Whats wrong with spending money? Club is a company and one can't accuse them of spending too much if that brings in the recognition (trophies).
Its only real bad signings and over-the-top signings who flop which really highlights the pathetic way a manager spends millions only to sell them away. (Berbatov, Deco, Veron, Keane, Babel, Voronin etc)



> From a die-hard Kop:
> Come on Real Madrid, put us out of our misery. Buying 76 players in his reign and still depending on 2 players when one of them was already there, says a lot about him.


I don't know about that 76 part but spot on as always.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Hahaha Chelsea phan accusing me of fllowing Liverpool *after* CL 2005.  When did you "support" Chelsea, anyway? After Roman's takeover.  Or at best after ze FA Cup success.
> And yes that "Ghost" goal was precisely why I LOL'ed.  because Chelsea's plastic brigade is STILL BITTER AFTER 5 f***ing years  And oh FYKI, that goal even if wasn't given it was a RED CARD for Cech AND PENALTY, so you lot's ghost goal argument is NULL AND VOID.
> 
> Anyway I would only imagine how p*ssed off Chelsea phans would be if Arsenal would win PL or CL with a fraction of their net spend.
> ...



5 f***ing years doesn't change the 'fackt' that it was a ghost goal. 

And puhleez, let's not talk about spending, shall we? There's lots to talk about Rafa's spending habits anyways.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> 5 f***ing years doesn't change the 'fackt' that it was a ghost goal.





> And oh FYKI, that goal even if wasn't given it was a RED CARD for Cech AND PENALTY, so you lot's ghost goal argument is NULL AND VOID.






> And puhleez, let's not talk about spending, shall we? There's lots to talk about Rafa's spending habits anyways.


hah Chelsea fans talking about spending. LOL!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yup. Spending. Duds. Ya know, the kind Rafa likes to buy for 20 and sell for 10. Or the kind that cost 20 and can't star a league game for half a season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yup. Spending. Duds. Ya know, the kind Rafa likes to buy for 20 and sell for 10. Or the kind that cost 20 and can't star a league game for half a season.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 20, 2010)

....and suddenly the football channel has sprung back to life 

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

a very imp gameweek this.could decide the course of the top and bottom half of the league.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

Alright, Villa vs Wolves is about to kick off!! Will be watching the games after a long time, now that I'm back home for a few days!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Ask Rafa!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Nothing if it doesn't exceed your resources.
We didn't have any money at all,since the invincibles era till the Highbury sq. was completed.Wenger has steered us through that period very well,and people will understand that fact when(not if) we are winning trophies again based on solid financial ground.

PS:Henry left because he wanted to win the CL before retiring and he knew it wasn't likely during the rebuilding.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

Villa 1-0 Wolves - John Carew Carew, simple tap-in!!

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

Wolves level with Villa!!!! Craddock!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

lol? why do retards use white colour to type? 

We haven't whored our club to any foreign owner or something like that.

With clubs offering and asking 30m to 70m £ for average players, does it really make sense to spend? 



			
				a_rahim said:
			
		

> what dil ko tasalli  dena achchii baat hai  Henry  complained of not having a good enough atmosphere at Emirates and fans  really got frustrated when the same story from Wenger kept coming  year-on-year. Now they have changed their colours and are singing behind  Wenger all the way song


coming from a fan whose stadium's atmosphere is all made up (if) of "KILL GLAZER" chants.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

Wolves 2-1 up against Villa!!! Jones (or someone) scrambles it in!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2010)

Lol wolves murdering Villa.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

sigh no cable.


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 20, 2010)

For mumbai Gooners:::
ARTICLE


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

^ lol link not working.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 20, 2010)

ico said:


> coming from a fan whose stadium's atmosphere is all made up (if) of "KILL GLAZER" chants.



its Kick glazers,not kill them


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

nope, "KILL GLAZERS" chants. 

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------




wizrulz said:


> For mumbai Gooners:::
> ARTICLE


*arsenal-talk.com/index.php?option=...bai-gooners&catid=53:global-gooners&Itemid=72


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 20, 2010)

ico said:


> ^ lol link not working.



Check now..and enjoy


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 20, 2010)

Interesting to note that henry left after cl defeat to barca so its equal chnce that cesc may too follow suite, ha?
Go gunners its a must win


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

Villa 2-2 Wolves, Carew scores again!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2010)

Wilshere starting for Bolton.Good pre-match entertainment before Arsenal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

Stoke v Tittenham 

Bale getting clobbered by the big bad bullies of Stoke 

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

Gudjohnsen scores for Spuds... Happy for the old fella 

But I hope Stoke now score 2. 

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

Higginbotham sent off for Stoke...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2010)

Useless stoke fvckers.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Stoke == Damn Idiots


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

Stoke penalty!!!!! :d


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2010)

Haha noobs gave away a pen.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

1-1 it is!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2010)

Bale looks like a rabid monkey.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

What a miss by Fuller!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------

Tittenham 2-1 up... Kranjcar!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 20, 2010)

@mf: Dont look far, just look within your clan, will find plenty of retards(3) (you know whom i am referring here)

Doesnt ur cell support white? :ss:


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2010)

Almunia, Eboue, Campbell, Vermaelen, Clichy, Song, Denilson, Fabregas,  Nasri, Arshavin, Bendtner

Substitutes: Fabianski, Silvestre,  Sagna, Diaby, Rosicky, Walcott, Eduardo

Starts for Denilson and Eboue,looks like squad rotation more than anything.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

Everton, Sunderland, Pompey and Wigan win alongwith Spuds!


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

Kanuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2010)

Paul Masefield has Arshavin on right and Nasri left in his lineup.


---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------

Lets gooo
go top you red and whites

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------

Holy  sh1t,Eboue going AWOL.

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------

Denilson good shot.
Awful celebration 

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

Alex Song.What a player!

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------

Oh dear! WTF


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

LMAO!!! Verminated by the ref!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2010)

GET IN MANUEL!
Now we have a battle on our hands


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2010)

LMAO x 2!!!! Aluminium saves!!


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2010)

That was a penalty but not even a yellow.

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------

Is TV out for 3 games?I guess they get less for professional fouls.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2010)

lolol..proud of that Red tbh but it wasn't a sending off.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

Referee getting destroyed on BBC 606.Guess I am not the only one thinking that it was sh1t refereeing once again.
Fvcking inept ****s.

---------- Post added 21-03-2010 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 20-03-2010 at 11:59 PM ----------

We have got to appeal against the card if it is more than 1 game suspension!


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Is TV out for 3 games?I guess they get less for professional fouls.


yea, 1 match for professional fouls.

The Premier League commentary also says so.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

Time to sub Arshavin for a defender,I'd rather play Sagna at CB than Potatohead.

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

Song as CB!

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------

Song best player on the pitch by a mile.

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------

Sagna on.Good sub.

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

Clichy having a blinder 8)

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------

**** yes!pen

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

JUSTICE DONE!
****ing proud of you lads.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

Get in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

GET IN ARSENAL!Back 5 are all heroes.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

*Arsenal 2 -* 0 West Ham Utd @ FT.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

Win or Lose the PL,I am proud of this team's bottle.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2010)

That's it. Arsenal get 3 points.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

Shout to Denilson who was very solid in Song's absence.Got a good goal too.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 21, 2010)

yea baby. Groovin to the party are we.  But there was something amiss the arsenal side today. Did not feel like Arsenal as in the past couple of weeks. Diaby was freaking awesome.Bendtner needs to improve on his passing.If the pass to fabregas was accurate, would probably have been the best goal of the season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> yea baby. Groovin to the party are we.  But there was something amiss the arsenal side today. Did not feel like Arsenal as in the past couple of weeks.


Ya we were missing a man.


---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------

TV's ban is just 1 game.Confirmed.

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------

Today's MOTM is between Song and Gael Clichy.
IMO Song just nicks it because of his good work out of position.

Its funny how Gael has been getting to his best since cvntley went down.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 21, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya we were missing a man.




LOL. Not that. Even in the first 45 minutes, Arsenal werent really in the groove. Arshavin was piss poor today.lethargic and heavy to get on the ball.Fabregas had a quiet game. Clichy was absolutely brilliant. Denilson, to be fair, was average at best xcept for the goal. Eduardo needs to be sold. Isnt helping himself much by being kept in the reserves. Fabregas, well, just out of an injury. Looked shabby(literally)  and lacked that midas touch on first look.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

MOTM = ALEXANDRE DIMITRI SONG BILLONG 


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> TV's ban is just 1 game.Confirmed.


Are you sure on that??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

^^Ya its pretty much everywhere now.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 21, 2010)

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/mar/21/robin-van-persie-arsenal-training

Oh yea. RVP back to full training.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 21, 2010)

ico said:


> lol? why do retards use white colour to type?
> 
> We haven't whored our club to any foreign owner or something like that.


ico, please keep your language under check.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

ok surely.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> *www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/mar/21/robin-van-persie-arsenal-training
> 
> Oh yea. RVP back to full training.


Just a warm up for the World Cup I don't think there is much chance of him returning before May.

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

*i44.tinypic.com/2wgvmfn.gif


The Master
*i.cr3ation.co.uk/dl/s1/gif/eboue.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2010)

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/mar/21/bordeaux-lyon-psg-france-ligue-1

I daresay if the talent produced in France stays in France, French clubs would rule Europe.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

I would not mind a French club winning the UCL. Will be great for them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

Good article.Philippe Auclaire and Amy Lawrence certainly know their football.I always read their views on Arsenal.

And France will run away with the WC if someone sees enough sense to sack clueless Domenech.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2010)

TORRES. Yes! Come ON!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

That foul was outside the box.


----------



## Krow (Mar 21, 2010)

Amazing game we had yesterday! TV should not have been red carded, but it brought the team together and showed that we can adapt. It is such victories that were draws last season. Another good thing is that last season, without Cesc, we went on a string of draws, while this time around, one was a 2-1 hard fought victory and the other a Champions League 5-0 drubbing. Great work lads.

Newstime:

Ramsey begins to walk without crutches. Get well soon.

AND

Wenger seems very sure of himself and the team. Very good interview as usual. He has faith in the squad always and I feel that our team grows much better in spite of a lack of trophies because he always backs his players. Case in point is what he says about Almunia in this interview.



> *On Manuel Almunia*
> "He has taken a lot of stick, not always justified I believe. He had a  few problems at the start of the season but in the last two or three  months I have found him to be outstanding and credit to him, he has  silenced the critics."



I remember him persisting with Diaby at the start of the season and what a player he is today. Hats off to the great Wenger!

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/-we-were-more-urgent-when-we-had-10-men-


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2010)

Sigh that wasn't a penalty.  Darn Stupid Mascherano tho


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2010)

I hate Howard Webb


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

These things happen. This is the EPL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

The standard of English refereeing is so poor it makes you hate the game sometimes.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2010)

^ +1 

Anyway we are playing well. Fingers crossed that we continue playing well :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

Torres need to be careful,getting sent off at OT doesn't take much.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2010)

Damn I want 3 points desperately. I wouldn't settle for a point.  
COME ON!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

I would take a point if you offer it right now.Can't see Liverpool hanging on.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2010)

Torres you twunt!!! Could have leveled it!!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

When you know that you need to attack, Rafa will replace a winger by a midfielder and a midfielder will be replaced by a winger in the dying minutes. :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

WTF are Liverpool doing,so poor.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 21, 2010)

WTF WTF WTF!! Torres and Benayoun missed the chance of a lifetime. Even a baby sleeping on a crib could have sleepwalked out of it and put that in.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

That is it,no CL for Liverpool next season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2010)

As much as I hate to say it, Spuds deserve the 4th CL spot this season. Pool are feckless.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> WTF WTF WTF!! Torres and Benayoun missed the chance of a lifetime. Even a baby sleeping on a crib could have sleepwalked out of it and put that in.


Bendtner would have buried that like Hull.


----------



## DisaSTAR (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

If Blackburn beat Chelsea today,I'll put the biggest cvnt in football in my avatar,fat Sam,till we play our next game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2010)

We are in permanent place in Mid Table. Bye bye CL football. And Howard webb is a cvnt.

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If Blackburn beat Chelsea today,I'll put the biggest cvnt in football in my avatar,fat Sam,till we play our next game.



He'll be delighted to please his boss


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 21, 2010)

Who made Howard Webb a referee? Her should be a politician sucking at SAF's toes. 
OMG! This is so damn depressing. OMG!!! Torressss..grrrr.....
@A_G- Bendtner can be given respite for not scoring.But Torres, Who fcuking wont play in Liverpool if they dont qualify for the Champions league next season is utter disgrace.P.s. -According to reports, Bayern is preparing a 15m pound transfer for Bendtner this summer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

I can imagine Ferguson,drenched in whiskey,ordering Fat cvnt to get some nice leg-breakers in right now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2010)

I hope Chelsea twat these fvckers 5-0 or so


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2010)

1528: TEAMS Blackburn v Chelsea Blackburn: Brown, Salgado, Samba, Jones, Olsson, Andrews, Nzonzi, Dunn, Pedersen, Diouf, Kalinic. Subs: Bunn, Jacobsen, Emerton, Roberts, Linganzi, Hoilett, Chimbonda.
Chelsea: Turnbull, Ivanovic, Alex, Terry, Paulo Ferreira, Mikel, Kalou, Malouda, Lampard, Anelka, Drogba. Subs: Sebek, Joe Cole, Zhirkov, Deco, Sturridge, Matic, Bruma.

Sebek on the bench?

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------

y is Paulo Ferreira playing n zirkov on the bench??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2010)

^ Fatigue. He is just back from an injury. No sense risking him against a physical Blackburn side. PF can deputise well enough.

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------

Drogbaaaaa!!!! :d

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

1-0 to The Blues!!!!


----------



## DisaSTAR (Mar 21, 2010)

Taken from redcafe.net regarding the "dubious" penalty

Just to kill this old footballing myth once and for all.

The laws of the game clearly state that:
Quote:
Originally Posted by fifa.com laws of the game
If a defender starts holding an attacker outside the penalty area and continues
holding him inside the penalty area, the referee must award a penalty kick.
Initial contact doesn't matter. It was a stonewall penalty, and should have been a red card. 



So all u skeptics out there can please let this issue rest


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

^ stop joking around and watch the replay. 

Too scared to get your own opinion right? Everything happened at the edge of the box, not inside.

And anyways, get over with it. Mancks get 3 points. Liverpool done and dusted.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2010)

Hah. The Masch held him outside the box. The cvnt went in, and fell over inside to get the penalty. It was NOT a penalty period.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

^ yup, same was the case with Babel. Believe it or not.

Onto teh Chelsea game now.


----------



## DisaSTAR (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm Not trying to start a flame or infuriate anyone...I'm jus relaying wat was being discusssed and going by the rules it seemed only fair that the penalty was awarded

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

Dude ico read wat i posted clearly

"If a defender starts holding an attacker outside the penalty area and continues
holding him inside the penalty area, the referee must award a penalty kick.
Initial contact doesn't matter. It was a stonewall penalty, and should have been a red card."

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

Dude ico read wat i posted clearly

"If a defender starts holding an attacker outside the penalty area and continues
holding him inside the penalty area, the referee must award a penalty kick.
Initial contact doesn't matter. It was a stonewall penalty, and should have been a red card."


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

^ same with me. 

In simple words, Masch didn't keep on holding him inside the box.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2010)

@DisaSTAR: You are wrong. Watch the replay. Dont just quote random bits from that shite forum


----------



## DisaSTAR (Mar 21, 2010)

Shite?? Yea Rite...

And it does look like Masch kept tugging into him till the penalty box..So it had to be given


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

till or inside?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## DisaSTAR (Mar 21, 2010)

If U see properly he drags him till just about he's inside the box..So its pretty obvious...Anyways as ico said, its all done and dusted so no use haggling over it now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2010)

Shite!!! bane off injured!!! F*** you, Diouf!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2010)

Haha Big Sam and diouf following orders of The Master.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 21, 2010)

Doesnt change the fact that Mascherano acted like a prodigal a$$ though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2010)

The ref is an ass... blind ass. 

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

Ref: He got the ball.
Malouda: What ball???



---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------

Had been coming...


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Doesnt change the fact that Mascherano acted like a prodigal a$$ though.


Fully agreed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2010)

That's it... 1-1... and almost out of the title race, if you look at the away fixtures we have remaining.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2010)

Good result.I think Chelsea will drop more points.
However,I can't see Utd. dropping too many points,I'll admit that I had them drawing today.

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

Now it is time for some Barca watch.You know,looking for 2-3 little injuries and such


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 21, 2010)

yea baby. Bring it on.


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> That's it... 1-1... and almost out of the title race, if you look at the away fixtures we have remaining.


Draw against Mancks.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 22, 2010)

get mourinho back plz...and dont interfere in his business ....  with the same squad we wud v been 10 points clear the top of the table at this point...
goal conceded was the GK mistake IMO .. with paulo ferreira one on one with diouf he sud v come out a long way to punch it away .. cant blame him ..inexperience ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2010)

Zaragoza 2-4 Barca.
Shaky defence but Messi is in red hot form.Scored a hat trick and created a penalty.
Clichy Song and Diaby have their work cut out.


----------



## Krow (Mar 22, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Zaragoza 2-4 Barca.
> Shaky defence but Messi is in red hot form.Scored a hat trick and created a penalty.
> Clichy Song and Diaby have their work cut out.



Barca have conceded 18 goals in La Liga so far. This means that we need to score as well. The only thing about us that worries me is that we have not really played well against big teams this season. Hope that changes against Barca.


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 22, 2010)

+1. a few games and better defending would surely take barca on top....

Nº	 	Team	GP	W	D	L	GF	GA	+/-	Pts	Home	Away
1.	 	Real Madrid	27	22	2	3	74	22	52	68	14-0-0	8-2-3
2.	 	Barcelona	27	21	5	1	68	18	50	68	12-1-0	9-4-1
3.	 	Valencia	27	14	8	5	44	29	15	50	7-5-1	7-3-4
4.	 	Mallorca	27	14	4	9	45	32	13	46	12-0-1	2-4-8
5.	 	Sevilla	27	13	5	9	39	31	8	44	7-5-2	6-0-7
6.	 	Athletic Bilbao	27	12	6	9	36	32	4	42	8-2-3	4-4-6
7.	 	Deportivo La Coruna	27	12	6	9	30	30	0	42	8-2-4	4-4-5
8.	 	Getafe	27	11	4	12	36	34	2	37	8-2-3	3-2-9
9.	 	Villarreal	27	10	6	11	38	39	-1	36	9-3-2	1-3-9
10.	 	Atletico Madrid	27	9	7	11	40	42	-2	34	7-3-3	2-4-8


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 22, 2010)

^ nice rig.

as far as scouting bayern goes,their defence is shambolic and their away form pathetic (by their standards). they lost 2-1 to Eintracht Frankfurt,conceding 2 late goals.

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------




Kl@w-24 said:


> Ref: He got the ball.
> Malouda: What ball???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2010)

Everything the refs do favours the Mancs in some way or other.  It would have been funny it had been not so depressing :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2010)

Henry on the Arsenal game


> "Whenever there is a draw for the Champions League I'm in pain," he told  Sky Sports.
> 
> "I'm not saying I won't try to fight or whatever  because that's the way the game is. But I don't want to play against  Arsenal.
> 
> ...


I think a huge reception will overwhelm him if he plays,as will Bacary Sagna.


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2010)

Legend....!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 22, 2010)

Isnt all this kinda over the top? i mean, mind games anyone? The irony would be if Henry starts and scores against us. The next day, there would be a huge paragraph on him lamenting at the spur of the moment where he put Arsenal out of the competition.Lets be professional here guys. Hes a legend, will always be loved, but lets not get too overwhelmed by all this media talk.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2010)

Henry would be on the bench on both games


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just saw Messi's hattrick against Zaragoza... Words fail me....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Isnt all this kinda over the top? i mean, mind games anyone? The irony would be if Henry starts and scores against us. The next day, there would be a huge paragraph on him lamenting at the spur of the moment where he put Arsenal out of the competition.Lets be professional here guys. Hes a legend, will always be loved, but lets not get too overwhelmed by all this media talk.


The only one getting overwhelmed here is Henry himself,which may be good for us.The players wouldn't care one bit about who he is for 90 mins.
Sagna should deal with him if he starts.

Arsenal have appealed against the TV red card.
*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2902878/Arsenal-appeal-Thomas-red.html

Good move by Arsenal if a bit risky.He can get 1 more match for frivolous appeal.
However if there is any sense of justice in the FA,the card should be rescinded.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 23, 2010)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-03-22.jpg

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 23, 2010)

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/mar/23/albert-riera-rafael-benitez-liverpool-transfer

Bye Bye Riera.

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------

I liked him as a player, but having a go at your manager on public  is NOT the way. Plus those comments of describing Liverpool as a 'Sinking Ship' was a disgrace.

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------

Possibly our next season kits 
*img203.imageshack.us/img203/7016/lfchomeretrostylecubcre.jpg

Seems like our kit next season  Pretty nice looking but it looks odd to see Standard Chartered there. Anyway at least it isn't that blue (ewwwwww) and green Standard Chartered logo.

*www.empireofthekop.com/anfield/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Liverpoolhome2010-300x278.jpg
*www.empireofthekop.com/anfield/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/LiverpoolAway2010-300x253.jpg
*www.empireofthekop.com/anfield/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Liverpooleurope2010-300x266.jpg

I like the Away shirt as well. Our old White and Blue Kit. 

*www.empireofthekop.com/anfield/?p=12270


---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------

Anyway the kits might just be fake because of the Champions League Crest on the third kit :/


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 23, 2010)

so overwhelmed after seeing messi's hattrick....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 23, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^ nice rig.
> 
> as far as scouting bayern goes,their defence is shambolic and their away form pathetic (by their standards). they lost 2-1 to Eintracht Frankfurt,conceding 2 late goals.




good 

win over pool & chel$hit dropping points... awesome weekend

Fletcher & Park.....Respect.

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

*www.espnstar.com/football/premier-...m416528/Benitez-backtracks:-It-was-a-penalty/

Benitez backtracks: It was a penalty

so now the arguments laid down to rest


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2010)

Backtracks because he has lost it. :/

Atleast for this season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2010)

> Emirates Stadium Head Chef Julian Jenkins and Head Chef of the Diamond  Club Oleg Ibragimov have scooped Gold at the British Open Cookery  Championships 2010.


GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------

Vermaelen's red card appeal has been dismissed.
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/vermaelen-red-card-appeal-is-dismissed

However the FA have not classified it as frivolous appeal so TV will miss only the Birmingham game.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 23, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lol now its come to this... we knew u had nothing to celebrate abt but...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 24, 2010)

Good weekend  Still Torress skinned Vidic 

Rafa should give some of his wisdom to Masherano of keeping his mouth shut for his own good.



> Found it amusing when Torres childishly kicked the penalty spot, then in the final minutes, it was the ruined penalty spot that caused him to miss kick to level it to 2-2!!! Never mind Liverpool!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2010)

Some big games tonight.
Chelsea are away to Portsmouth.Got a sneaky feeling that they will drop more points tonight.
Spuds play Fulham in FA cup replay.We need them to win to avoid the NLD just 3 days after Nou Camp.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 25, 2010)

Halftime and it's Pompey 0-1 Chelsea. Drogba again, Calamity James with the assist.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2010)

Liverpool's competition for 4th is so sh1t.Villa and City both struggling.
Tottenumb equalize against Fulham.

Barca winning 2-0 with goals from Bojan and Ibrahimovic.Good to see Messi not scoring for once


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 25, 2010)

2-0!!! Maloudaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2010)

Tottenham winning.More time for us to recover for the NLD.
I hope whoever they face in the semi-final pwn them,we can't have Spurs winning silverware.

---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------

Pompey can fvck off to championship now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 25, 2010)

It's 3-0, playing some nice footy for a change. 

---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 AM ----------

Drogbaaaaaaaaa!!! 4-0 it is!! 

---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 AM ----------

30 up!  

---------- Post added at 03:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------

Lampaaaaaaaard!!! 5-0!! 

---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 AM ----------

Great game to rack up the goals!! +47 - same as ManU 

And just 1 pt behind them 

We're not dead yet.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 25, 2010)

Kinda brutal match!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 25, 2010)

Everton are just 3 points behind us. WTF!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2010)

City and Spurs have a very tough run-in.Villa are crumbling like they always do.Liverpool still have a fair chance to qualify for the CL.

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01012/01_moyes2_280x390_1012170a.jpg
Get in there!


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 25, 2010)

^^^when did that happen


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2010)

^^ yesterday 

Moyes held the ball because he wanted to make a substitute and Mancini wanted the ball back.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2010)

William Gallas close to returning to full training.
Bendtner to face a late fitness test before Brum.

Also,RVP can be back playing in just 2 weeks.
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/wenger-don-t-expect-miracles-from-robin


If anyone wants a piece of Arsenal TV,it is showing the pre match programme,Friday night Live for free tomorrow.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2010)

Right time.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 26, 2010)

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/4250/23504127740302804016189.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 26, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> *img710.imageshack.us/img710/4250/23504127740302804016189.jpg


----------



## Krow (Mar 26, 2010)

Please don't quote images! 

 @ ad.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 26, 2010)

7 matches. 7 wins. Otherwise a possible mid table mediocrity. 
Sunderland (H)
Birmingham (A)
Fulham (H)
West Ham (H)
Burnley (A)
Chelsea (H)
Hull (A)

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/200/leaguea.png

Hehe please let this happen 

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_prem/predictor/default.stm


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd take Arses winning league instead of us any day. 

PS. you lot have 2 tough draws. Chelsea and Fulham.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 26, 2010)

Fulham is at home. It would be OK I guess.
Birmingham Away and Chelsea Home would be tough.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 26, 2010)

> 4.03.2010
> 1. From viktoruia
> Hello, Andrey. It is very interesting  to me - how many push-ups and pull-ups can you do? Thanks in advance.
> Arshavin:  Ten pull-ups for sure, perhaps a little more. There is a better  situation with push-ups. I can do a lot of them. I guess, one hundred at  a time.
> ...



*arshavin.eu/news.php?id=524


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 27, 2010)

Xavi is fit..XD

*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/english/noticies/futbol/temporada09-10/03/26/n100326110074.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

Who knows maybe we will have Gallas and even Van Persie fit for the 2nd leg.


----------



## Krow (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone else feeling nervous about the Barca clash?








And can't wait for it to begin?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

Today's game is much more important than the Barca game.Can't stress enough how crucial today's test is for us.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 27, 2010)

i expect a tough birmingham test for arsenal.villa are draw experts when away,while bolton away is tricky too


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2010)

Let's see what happens.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 27, 2010)

I cant help cursing the IPL now. My family is pitched up for the Kolkata today and I dont think i will get a taste of anything that arsenal has to offer today. This is so depressing. 
Moreover, I am from kolkata, worse, they are a bunch of losers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

Very interesting line-up.

Arsenal
01 Almunia
03 Sagna
22 Clichy
31 Campbell
02  Diaby
04 Fabregas
07 Rosicky
14 Walcott
15 Denilson
17  Song Billong
52 Bendtner
Substitutes
21 Fabianski, 27 Eboue, 30  Traore, 08 Nasri, 23 Arshavin, 09 Eduardo, 12 Vela


Silvester not even on the bench?Guess Wenger has caught the Manc agent finally
Rosicky for Arshavin is interesting,maybe Shava is nursing a niggle.

I would have liked Eboue for Theo up front in this game,the lineup is a bit too attack minded.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 27, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Moreover, I am from kolkata, worse, they are a bunch of losers.



thank SRK for that 

btw Drogba on the bench  O'neill must be ecstatic.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 27, 2010)

Yea,thank goodness. Even i can defend than Silvestre. Why isnt nasri included?niggle? Think he can do some damage upfront. And denilson?Why god why?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2010)

^ Probably not. He must have spent the whole week planning how to rein him in and in one fell swoop it all goes down the drain.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

Denilson is alright,he was fantastic in his last 2 games.Nasri and Arshavin are probably getting rested for Barca.(if this gamble fails the season can be over in 5 days)

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------

Oh btw. Villa are a sinking ship.Can't see them taking a point today


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 27, 2010)

Have we ever broken an unbeaten run this season? Stoke was a good win, but other than that? We have struggled away from home and we need to put it right today.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

Maybe Wenger is giving a kick on Arshavin's arse by resting\dropping him.He certainly needed one after West Ham performance.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2010)

Frank Lampaaaard!!!! 1-0!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

It is shaping up to be a very tough game.

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

Fukin hell,,Webb is out to get us.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 27, 2010)

I want Eboue to come on and BREAK Howard Webb's legs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2010)

1-1....... Carew...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 27, 2010)

Damn you Chelsea if you lose


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

Sh1t,Cesc injured


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2010)

2-1!!!! Lampard penalty!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 27, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I want Eboue to come on and BREAK Howard Webb's legs.



so much for hating utd fans for being inconsiderate


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 27, 2010)

Well saying that to players is inconsiderate


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

Wenger should punch that dickhead(literally) if one of ours get sent off because of the joke yellow cards he is throwing around.

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

Mcfadden is diving around Clichy trying to get him sent off,with Webb around there is a good chance that may happen.
The cvnt didn't even give a foul when some tit lunged at Cesc.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 27, 2010)

Cant get walcott in the game Arsenal. they need walcott to run circles around the Birmingham defense. The first half to the blues in all games.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Denilson is alright


Well scrap that,he has been anonymous at best.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 27, 2010)

^  

che get a penalty just at ht


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

Cesc is back for 2nd half,hopefully he is close to 100%.Expect Brum to target his injury

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

That was so malicious from Gardner.No foul as usual.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2010)

3-1!!!!!! Maloudaaa!!!! :d

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

Zhirkov goes down again!! Penalty!!! xD


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 27, 2010)

OK Villa will drop points now. Spurs next please.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2010)

4-1!!! Hattrick fro Super Frank!!!!   

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------

5-1!!! Maloudaaaa agaiiiiiiiin!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 27, 2010)

this is rout,villa dont deserve even 5th


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2010)

6-1!!!! Kalouuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG NASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSRI YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

Didnt think we will score in this match to be honest.

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

Comeon Arsenal just hang on lads!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2010)

7...............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

Cesc with a Xaviesque ball,nearly 2-0

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

****K NO ALMUNIA


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2010)

FULL TIME!!

Chelsea 7-1 Villa

  

Well done Brum!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

So close yet so far.Let's just keep going and hope for the best.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 27, 2010)

Ohhk..thats the end of the season for us. Almunia ****s up. Gawd!! I am so bloody pissed right now.


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2010)

Aluminia.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2010)

7 goals scored WITHOUT DROGBA.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

Come on Bolton you tits,don't roll over for United.


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Ohhk..thats the end of the season for us. Almunia ****s up. Gawd!! I am so bloody pissed right now.


Really? 

ManU to lose/draw today.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 27, 2010)

first n foremost, excellent play by Deco tdy. Malouda played brilliantly. Malouda is my MOM ahead of Frank Lampard.



Kl@w-24 said:


> 7 goals scored WITHOUT DROGBA.



well the following statistic makes me feel my rant against drogba all this while wasn't as crazy as it looked to one n all 



> 1623: Chelsea have now scored 22 goals in the six league games Didier Drogba has not started. And there's still about half an hour to go in this one. Remarkable statistic.


you cant expect 7 goals out of each game, but the statistic clearly suggests that there is far too much space between the mid-field and Drogba-Anelka when they play together. and worse still the limited chances which are created are not taken by the strike pair.
another imp thing tdy was Malouda played a more central role and the slow moving Ballack was absent for most of the game. chelsea lost the physical battle but won the all imp one.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2010)

MAnU's 2nd/3rd top-scorer - Own Goal strikes again!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 27, 2010)

some epic ftw saves by VDS keeping us in the lead still. the ref is lol. bolton took a corner when vds wasnt even on the pitch


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2010)

Manu winning on OG again?Fvck football I am taking up watching snooker or some sh1t.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 28, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Manu winning on OG again?Fvck football I am taking up watching snooker or some sh1t.



 

it still aint over yet...i mean another og will surely help 

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------

another good news...munchen have lost 2-1 again..this time to stuttgart


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2010)

Barbietop scores... 2-0.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2010)

lol...finally a goal from Barbiedoll.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 28, 2010)

2-0 berbatov!!  game over.almost.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2010)

Barbietop again... 3-0.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 28, 2010)

3-0 berbatov!! Game Over. some people just need to realise that berba's scoring almost every game now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2010)

Gibson...... 4-0.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 28, 2010)

Gibson!! 4-0 rout complete.almost. good play from nani for the last 2 goals


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2010)

Fvck what a sh1t weekend.It may all go downhill from now starting from Barca,but this team sure has a lot of bottle.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 28, 2010)

Arsenal still have the advantage imo.btw the stage looks set for Utd vs Bayern.team moods must be completely different atm.Also bayern lost their unbeaten home league record today 

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------

btw the serie A just got closer.Roma beat inter 2-1

---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------




> ManU to lose/draw today.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 28, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Manu winning on OG again?Fvck football I am taking up watching snooker or some sh1t.


Tell we which sh1t you are following, if we end up drawing/losing to Sunderland today 
As for the league title, I dont see anyone beyond Manckers winning  WTH


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 28, 2010)

^^
It all squares up to next week's game. ManUre vs Chelsea at OT. Lets see . .


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2010)

lol both will draw.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 28, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> It all squares up to next week's game. ManUre vs Chelsea at OT. Lets see . .


Just beat those scumbags. They can be beaten at the Old Toilet, just beware of the ref and Fergie time


----------



## Rahim (Mar 28, 2010)

Haalat toh dekho in logon kii............jal jal ke marenge 

Wenger: "Jab Almunia jaisa dost ho toh dushman kise chahiye"  

Anelka was superb, though the media is all behind Lampard & Malouda. What has happened to Villa? Gatorade khatam ho gaya kya?

A_G was right pointing out what rubbish teams making it easy for Liverpool to grab 4th (though SPuirs are ahead).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2010)

United beat Chelsea and it is pretty much game over for this season.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2010)

lol, the spuds have to play ManU and Chavski.

A new goalkeeper will be bought in the summer. Wenger has confirmed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2010)

What?Where did he say that?
Can't see Arsene saying that mid-season even if he absolutely despises Al privately.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2010)

^ **rather "hinted".

But thats a confirmation for me. I'm pretty sure that even he has had enough and this time he "did" see ze incident.

Neuer from Schalke 04 will come cheaper than the likes of Lloris, Akinfeev. And he'll be happy to join Arsenal like his idol Mad Jens.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 28, 2010)

Iniesta a doubt for Wednesday's clash...rejoice arsenal fans and hope messi goes down with a flu.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay Arsefans, throw away your Messi Voodoo dolls now. 

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

From a Villa fan:



> Woken up this morning by my girlfriend saying _'get up, it is 8'. _I  thought, oh no, they've not effing scored again have they?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 28, 2010)

2-0 up  Great Goals by Torres and Johnson. Good Performance so far. Keep it up lads 

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

3-0 it ends


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2010)

*cdn.picapp.com/ftp/images/c/7/f/8/a1.jpg?adimageid=6230691&imageid=3204996


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2010)

Tottenham (58)
(7 games remaining)

03.04.2010 - Sunderland v Tottenham
*14.04.2010 - Tottenham v Arsenal
17.04.2010 - Tottenham v Chelsea
25.04.2010 - Man Utd v Tottenham*
01.05.2010 - Tottenham v Bolton
*05.05.2010 - Man City v Tottenham*
09.05.2010 - Burnley v Tottenham

Liverpool (54)
(6 games remaining)

_04.04.2010 - Birmingham v Liverpool_
11.04.2010 - Liverpool v Fulham
19.04.2010 - Liverpool v West Ham
24.04.2010 - Burnley v Liverpool
*01.05.2010 - Liverpool v Chelsea*
09.05.2010 - Hull v Liverpool

Man City (53)
(8 games remaining)

29.03.2010 - Man City v Wigan
03.04.2010 - Burnley v Man City
_11.04.2010 - Man City v Birmingham_
*17.04.2010 - Man City v Man Utd
24.04.2010 - Arsenal v Man City
01.05.2010 - Man City v Aston Villa
05.05.2010 - Man City v Tottenham*
09.05.2010 - West Ham v Man City

Aston Villa (51)
(7 games remaining)

03.04.2010 - Bolton v Aston Villa
*14.04.2010 - Aston Villa v Everton*
18.04.2010 - Portsmouth v Aston Villa
21.04.2010 - Hull v Aston Villa
_25.04.2010 - Aston Villa v Birmingham_
*01.05.2010 - Man City v Aston Villa*
09.05.2010 - Aston Villa v Blackburn

Everton (49)
(6 games remaining)

04.04.2010 - Everton v West Ham
*14.04.2010 - Aston Villa v Everton*
17.04.2010 - Blackburn v Everton
24.04.2010 - Everton v Fulham
01.05.2010 - Stoke v Everton
09.05.2010 - Everton v Portsmouth


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2010)

Barcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... Hope Arshavin shows some magic at the Grove.


----------



## Apple Juice (Mar 29, 2010)

messi m@gic will rullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeee   
visca la braca


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2010)

Update on Fabregas injury


> Cesc Fabregas is still  fighting to be fit for Wednesday’s Champions League tie against  Barcelona.
> 
> There is a chance that the Arsenal captain will be  available for selection against the Spanish champions. The 22-year-old  continues to receive treatment for the severe bruising to his knee and  leg that he suffered at Birmingham on Saturday.



I bet he would have definitely been ruled out had it been any other team.Think he will make it,just.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 30, 2010)

*goal.com/en-us/news/174/uefa-champ...-game-the-figures-that-prove-arsenal-can-beat


----------



## Rahim (Mar 30, 2010)

IF there is a team who deserves to win CL, its Arsenal and Wenger eriod:
After all those years of patiently re-building a new philosophy around a club with new way of playing style and above all the "sabr" Wenger shows which defies all logic, deserve a reward. Not too many top managers would stick to their beliefs so adamantly as him.
I want United to lift it again but deep down I know who deserve it more. All this talk about Barcelona and their ohh-aah players is rubbish. If only GK doesn't bring his butter fingers and tadka head, Arsenal MUST advance, to teach a lesson to their DNA rubbish


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2010)

We'll see what happens. 



XTerminator_09 said:


> *goal.com/en-us/news/174/uefa-champ...-game-the-figures-that-prove-arsenal-can-beat


Thats some Cricket-like article which I don't like.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 30, 2010)

goal.com comes up with such lol articles all the time.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 30, 2010)

Goal.com is teh sux!  

The comments on their articles crack me up!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2010)

Fabregas is only 40% to play against Barca.Final decision will be made in the pre-match warm up
Arsenal.com

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

Breaking News on Sky Sports: Xavi may be out injured


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 30, 2010)

Arse game today or ManUre game today? or both??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2010)

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/gallas-named-in-squad-for-barcelona-tie
Gallas in the squad for Barca tie.A huge boost for us if he starts,Wenger sounded very confident about his fitness in training.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 30, 2010)

ManU game today!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 30, 2010)

Today:
Bayern v United on Ten Sports
Lyon v Bordeoux o Zee

Tomorrow:
Barcelona v Arsenal on Ten Sports
Inter v Moscow on Zee


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Me watching the ManU game! Stay tuned for updates! 

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------

Who else? Rooney! 1-0 to ManU within the first few minutes!!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

Roooooonneeeyyy!!!!!!!!!!! 1-0 in 2' great start..just need to capitalise now.

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------

the white and blue kit is proving to be very lucky indeed


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Olic just missed a great chance to equalize!!!

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------

Oh yeah, Halil's brother also missed a good chance before that! 

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------

Pranjic tries a long 'un!

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------

Butt just saved Bayern's ass!!  

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------

Half-time!!

In the other game, Lyon *2*(Lisandro Lopez, Michel Bastos) - *1* Bordeaux(Marouane Chamakh)


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2010)

lol Bayern are not clinical.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

1-0 HT..thank god bayern aint takin their chances..its turning out to be a Milan game all the way.Need another goal to be sure.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bayern are taking Utd apart without really scoring!! Van Gaal will probably send Gomez/Klose on around the 60 minute mark if things don't change.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2010)

/me off to study.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2010)

Fvcking hell,Bayern are useless.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice attacking start by bayern!!

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------

Good dive by the Neviller. C*nt. 

---------- Post added at 01:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------

The mancs are diving around all over the place. Nani now. 

Muller (not Gerd Muller, obviously) is on for Bayern.

---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------

Brilliant run and shot by Altintop!!!

---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 AM ----------

Nani is getting to see what a 'world-class' winger actually looks like!! Ribery is running up and down the left flank as if it is empty!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2010)

Can't wait for these 24 hours to pass,bring on Barca!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Berbaflop and Valencia on for Carrick and JSP.

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------

Super Mario Gomez on for Muller (not Gerd).

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------

Riberyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!! 1-1!!!!

---------- Post added at 01:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------

Neviller with his handball assist and Shrek deflects the freekick with his bum!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

kinda deserved goal that.not for bayern's attack but united's lack-lusterness.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Giggs on for Nani the fanny, but not before he dives again to win a FK. 

---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------

Bayern saved by the bar!!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

Vidic!!!!!! hit the post


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Klose on for Altintop!

---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------

Another offside goal would do nicely for Bayern now!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

id take a draw now.the 4-5-1 system tonight has flopped badly.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Tymoschuk on for Pranjic!

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------

Gomez almost scored!! Saved by VDS!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

vds just saved Utd's ass


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccc!!!!! 2-1 to Bayern!!!!!!   

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------

Ivica Olic!!! Stole the ball from the Utd defence in their own effing box!!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

99.reversed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oooooooooooooooooh, what's this?? Shrek limping off!!! Could it get any better??? 

---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------

Who gives a sh*t about 99?? I was a bloody toddler back then!! 

It was utterly hilarious!! WTF were those idiots doing in their own box? Did they hear the ref's whistle before everyone else?


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

hope the injury isnt serious..as regards the match,the bayern defence looked lol,if only we had created chances...victory fully deserved to Bayern.Thank god we have the home leg still,the away goal will help surely.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 31, 2010)

Its 2-1  for bayern , manure lose ha, ha,


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

the defence was in shambles,olic must have taken a nap before scoring..and evra must have gotten high,check out what he was doin.pathetic performance.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

I can't stop laughing at that comical defending!! 

---------- Post added at 02:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------

Looks like Shrek has been cursed with the traditional injury suffered by English footballers beforee a major tournament - a broken metatarsal.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

Television pictures appear to suggest Wayne Rooney went over on his right ankle at the end of the game in the Allianz Arena.So shouldnt be much worse,hopefully it will be better than the broken metatersal,bbc just reported


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Alrighty! Tomorrow Arsa vs Barca!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

by the looks of it,arsenal can defend much worse than we did today,and of course since its barca,we could see a 4-0 + scoreline,if something like that happens.

---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------

not sure if i'll be able to sleep tonight


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 31, 2010)

At least I can go to college today and piss the crap out of some of my fellow mates. Rooney out for Saturday atleast, as it looks from here. Some articles have even gone to claim England's ruin at the upcoming world cup.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> by the looks of it,arsenal can defend much worse than we did today,and of course since its barca,we could see a 4-0 + scoreline,if something like that happens.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------
> 
> not sure if i'll be able to sleep tonight



Dude Barca can win like that, but it would be better if you give Les Arses some respect. Anything can happen in zat game IMHO.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2010)

We'll see.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 31, 2010)

Bayern played beautiful footie, other than the opening minute. Demichellies had Rooney covered to a large degree. It was all Bayern football, Nani should have been fouled so hard that he shouldn't be able to feel his feet dive ever again. Crappy liitle nutfcuk really. 

Just imagine, no Robben, no Shweinsteiger. Yet they played free football. Ribery ate the entire left wing for dinner. Altintop on fire. ManUre were reduced to shi.t

And add to it a prospective no-Rooney show at OT this weekend. How bloody sweet is this 

To the Emirates!


----------



## Baker (Mar 31, 2010)

well deserved victory for Bayern...
hope rooney will miss the action on weekend


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Dude Barca can win like that, but it would be better if you give Les Arses some respect. Anything can happen in zat game IMHO.



with all respect,ill be more than happy if arses beat barca.but ive seen arsenal defend like we did yest (against the big teams) so maybe the arses have a chance to learn something from the match.

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------

barca tv showing cesc fabregas trainin in the youth academy as if he's their own player


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Tonight is............... 'The Messi Show'!! Don't miss it! 

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------




> Rooney left the Allianz Arena on crutches, with his right foot in a  protective boot, and will have a hospital scan today amid concerns that  he could be facing a possible six-week lay-off, beginning with  Saturday's crucial league match with fellow title contenders Chelsea.



Ahem............. 

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------




			
				Louis Van Gaal said:
			
		

> "Just look at the statistics. Rooney is their top scorer with 34 goals.  Dimitar Berbatov has 12 goals but until this weekend their  second-highest scorer was the opposition, with 11 own goals. That's how  important Rooney is to them. But I wouldn't wish an injury on anyone."



1 man team?


----------



## Krow (Mar 31, 2010)

If Xavi/Iniesta are out, then we are really lucky. Let's see what happens tonight. Can't wait! 10 hours more to go!


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 31, 2010)

Krow said:


> If Xavi/Iniesta are out, then we are really lucky. Let's see what happens tonight. Can't wait! 10 hours more to go!



i think today's show would be of bendtner's.... i mean i would like to bet on arsenal.... gunners in great form.... i like messi to but arsenal is the best....


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 31, 2010)

We are so tensed and anxious..and ya excited....i wonder ho w the players will be feeling.......

abt yest match....BAYERN were all over MANU...it could had easily be 4-5 goals for bayern....only the finishing let them down.....and icing on cake was Rooney getting injured....i want a cherry now with an Arsenal victory..IMHO even an draw ill not be a bad result


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> 1 man team?



yesterday was a perfect example why Utd are NOT a 1-man team.the midfield didnt perform,so there was no supply to rooney.So he couldnt score.As simple as that.Shows how much dependant rooney is on the supply by other players.

Btw my respect for Van gaal has increased after his comment "....But I wouldn't wish an injury on anyone."


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

By '1 man team', I meant that Rooney is the one who does all the goal-scoring, just like LVG said in his comment. If you take him out (as has happened now), there is hardly anyone in the team who can take his place and score a few goals when needed (Berbaflop? Hardly).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2010)

CSKA ftw 
CSKA ftw 
CSKA ftw 
....


----------



## Rahim (Mar 31, 2010)

Those 2 tactical blunders by Fergie cost United the game. Carrick & Park off, Giggs & Valencia on.  What was he thinking!! Bayern is no AC Milan. Had that Vidic header gone in, people would be singing a different tune. Evra was pathetic throguhout the game and not his mistake in the end. Ribery didn't have that great a match as some of you are writing about. He scored a lucky goal and then Bayern just grew in confidence.
It would be tough now to stop fit-again Robben. Absence of Rooney would be devastating now.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2010)

^ Actually, I think Fergie thought of getting some "crossing" advantage by bringing them on.

Agreeing on Ribery's point. Man of the match for me was Van Bommel.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2010)

I think that today's game can be a cagy affair with both the teams measuring each other.We will see a lot of ball retention in the midfield and lesser end to end stuff IMO.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ribery dominated his flank. Anyone can tell you, if you allow him time on the ball, he can punish you. But Neville and Nani could not keep him under control. So many of Bayern's attacks were started by Ribery on the left. He was surely not the MOTM, though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2010)

Just 1 hour to go.Come on Fabregas,pass that fitness test.

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> 1842: BREAKING TEAM NEWS Fabregas starts, Henry on the bench.



Yay x 2.Still no news on Gallas.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

Gutted.rooney out for 2-4 weeks min

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

on second thoughts time for berba to prove his worth.this is HIS chance.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2010)

Al
Clichy-*Gallas*-Vermaelen-Sagna
Song-*Cesc*-Abu
Shava-Bendy-Nasri


Barca:
Valdes, Alves, Puyol, Pique, Maxwell, Busquets, Keita, Xavi, Messi,  Ibrahimovic, Pedro


Going to have a wank on that lineup


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

btw gallas is back alongside verma,McNulty just tweeted


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

What price Fibreglass gets injured *again* after rushing his comeback?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2010)

****ing getting so excited now,hopefully we won't go 0-3 in 20 minutes.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

"*ManUtd.com will be first with any official news on Rooney's injury.*"

and they havent confirmed yet.So theres still hope.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2010)

I bet Henry will admit 20 years down the line,him having a quite celebration when we twat Barca today.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2010)

Come on you gooners!!!!!!


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 31, 2010)

IF ribery didnt had that great match....then god save MANU in second leg if he has a GREAT or even half great game.....with robben on right...oh i cant waiit for that match too .....I just love when MANU at loss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> "*ManUtd.com will be first with any official news on Rooney's injury.*"
> 
> and they havent confirmed yet.So theres still hope.


Er.. Rooney who?Its all about the game on hand right now!


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 31, 2010)

Fabregas to start the game...Henry is on bench.....they cant risk him playing..he can even score a goal.. an own goal for them


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2010)

> Er.. Rooney who?



the same guy who pwned your asses all over emirates some days back 
great to see the arses so optimistic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2010)

12:15 is ze kickoff fellas! Hold on till then, don't faint with anticipation!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 31, 2010)

wizrulz said:


> I just love when MANU at loss


 
...I just love when Arse at loss..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Carlton Palmer is NOT in the studio!! That itself is a good start!!! 

---------- Post added 01-04-2010 at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was 31-03-2010 at 11:44 PM ----------

9 minutes to kickoff!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

This stadium was built for these nights.
Love the crowd drowning out the CL music.

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

Its on 
come the **** on


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Barca almost scored!!!!

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------

Ibra you twat!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

Barca are overrunning the Arses!! 

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

Ibra... could have played Messi in!!

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------

Arses defendinf for their lives in their box!! Aluminium saved them more than once!! 

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------

Arshavin booked. The look on his face after the foul was.... 

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------

Arses finally getting to see what the ball looks like.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

omg inspite of me having a fever,i cannot sleep coz im dreaming of barca raping arse.and btw,no arsehole has replied yet?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

NAsri!!!! Off target though! 

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------

Arses will emerge... probably to swear at the barca players!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

with barca sprayin the shots all over,wouldnt be surprise if arsenal sneak a quite goal in  the end


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Eboooooooooooooooooue on for... Arshavin...


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

Eboue has just been sent out to warm-up by Wenger. Substitution on the way? Arshavin limping.??

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

@Kl@w-24 alumina made 2 quality saves i heard?i cant watch the match as im havin a fever


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Possession - 70% Barca!! :shock!

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------

Xt09, yup!! He has actually kept the arses in the game!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ibra... wide!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

goes on to show the difference in the quality between the sides


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

*what the fvck is going on!*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

1 more Arse attempt... Diaby header, very wide...


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

its been 1/2 hr and all the arses mustve facepalmed and wanked imagining alumina making some more saves

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *what the fvck is going on!*



  well the good thing still is that you are not 3-0 down in 20 mins


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL moment!!! Ball falls at the feet of Bendtner  - offside, but can't score in 2 attempts!! 

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------

Song booked!

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------

Oh, and looks like Gallas is crocked now!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL moment!!! Ball falls at the feet of Bendtner  - offside, but can't score in 2 attempts!!



and he claims he can be the best 

William Gallas struggling now and limping towards the touchline for attention :-O
arseholes are a bunch of crocks


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yup, Gallas being stretchered off. Told ya, rushed comebacks are NOT good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Just as we were getting back,Gallas is out again


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Fabregas booked!!! HE WON'T PLAY AT THE NOU CAMP!!!!

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

Denilson on for Gallas.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

this is great


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh dear its all going tits up.Fab out 

Fantastic move by us though


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

HALF-TIME!! Arses can now go back and say - "WHAT THE F*** WAS THAT?"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

It was barely a foul.Fvcking incompetent Euro refs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Very very lucky to be still level, the Arses.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 1, 2010)

What the fcuk was that? I had my heart in my mouth throughout the game. Hopefully wenger can put some insight into the guys about how to play FOOTBALL. Gawd dammit. We are playing worse than what MANU did yesterday.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Is there a way to appeal against that card and suspension?If yes then we should do it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nosiree, barca are playing at a totally different level. Yer boys are being outclassed, Mr.Wenger and Fabragas is booking a one-way flight to Barcelona in July. He is on the phone talking to his agent now!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

> It was barely a foul.Fvcking incompetent Euro refs.



...and teh rants begin  i secretly feel that after all this travesty,arsenal are gonna land barca asucker punch in the end.and then of course get ra*ed at the nou camp


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Appealing a yellow? Unlikely.

Ahh, and I see Guardiola standing at the door, arms outstretched, "Come back home son, come and play the Barcelona way."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Negetives

We got slaughtered for 30 odd minutes.
Everyone bar Song and Al has been struggling.
Shava injured
Gallas injured
Cesc booked
Denilson in Song position.

Positives
Its 0-0 and upsets do happen(remember FA cup 2005 final)


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

Jokes apart,everyone's sayin the card was harsh.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Heck, even if the Arses beat Barca here, they will get annihilated at the Camp Nou. 
That's the beauty of this tie!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

Barca are a class apart though


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

> Its 0-0 and upsets do happen(remember FA cup 2005 final)



Upset?that was a fvckin robbery


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Barca are on a different planet. Now people will realize how well Chelsea did to stop them last season.  

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------

Nice girl on the telly.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> Upset?that was a fvckin robbery



What was '99 then?


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

Excerpts from BBC

Barcelona had 71% of the possession in the first half and nine shots on target to Arsenal's none. Someone needs to remind Barca this is the away leg. 

Cesc Fabregas had a long talk with referee Massimo Busacca as the players trooped off at half-time, and the ref was given the full booing treatment by the home fans. That booking certainly looked harsh, but Fabregas will have to put that out of his head. BBC 5 live point out that Fabregas now needs to do a Roy Keane v Juventus 1999.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, the Arse fans aren't drwoning out the CL anthem now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Barca are on a different planet. Now people will realize how well Chelsea did to stop them last season.


Chelsea did OK. Not 'well'



> [/COLOR]Nice girl on the telly.





EDIT:
OMG Barca score


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> What was '99 then?



   that was brilliance


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Uno-Nil!!! Uno-Nil!! Uno-Niiiiiil!!!!! 

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------

Aluminium clanger!! 

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------

For the first time, Arsene REALLY didn't see ze incident!! He was not even at his seat!!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

...and the official pwnage begins  wenger must be feeling like a shatrumrug (ostrich) now 

ibra finally ends his draught.couldnt get a loler team to do that


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

All is not over. Arsenal can still come back. Tough though


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Pedro.... just wide!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Almunia went to dressing room as the MOTM and came out as sh1t.Only he can do it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Good save by Valdes!!! Bendtner header!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

^   Pedro smashes a volley wide for Barca. It's like the first half all over again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Bendtner almost!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

its like givin arses some hope and then snatching it away

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 AM ----------

what the fvck is messi doin?havent heard of him since the line-ups were declared


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ibraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! 2-0!!! 2-0!!! 2-0!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

0-2 Ibrahimovic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Got to vomit.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

^ Oh yeah!! I almost forgot, *Arsenal* are the home team!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

omg  ibra 2-0 les arses..im sure henry would be loling hard seeing this


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

Sigh it's a no-contest. Arsenal are a joke.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

10 hrs back - "wenger undaunted by Barca"

now - "wenger crapped his pants watching barca"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Walcott on for Nasri!

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------

Oh make up your effing mind, Arsene!!! Walcott on for SAGNA.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

Finally heard of a guy named Messi 

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

Milito mfer scores. 1-0 inter.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

WAlcotttttttttttttt!!!! 2-1!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

Walcott. Nice goal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Come on Valdes,just 1 fvck up mate.

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------

Theooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

Walcott??!! omg 1-2..that must be a charity goal


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Arses *finally* attacking with purpose. Pique booked!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Comeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenalcomeon arsenal


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 1, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> What was '99 then?


 
That was never say die attitude and pure brilliance and not giving it up till the last moment, just like ManU.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ebooooooooooooooue booked!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

so valdes joins alumina in  some charity.good work lads.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Henry on!!!!! Ibra off!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Thierry...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Diaby booked!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

if the scoreline stays the same,its job well done for arses,considering the pwnage theyve suffered.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Maxwell you weak tit.

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------

Diaby has had a nightmare.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

PENALTY!!!!! PUYOL SENT OFF!!!!!   

Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Puy**** off yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

2-2!!!!!! FABREGAAAAAAAAS Penalty!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

OMG epic drama.hope for the arses


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

2-2 Fabregas PUYOL SENT OFF


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand to level things up, FABREGAS INJURED!!! Both teams down to 10 men!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

No happy moment at Arsenal comes without an injury


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh, Fibreglass is back on, limping. Gabi Milito on for Messi!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

omg fabreg-ass you just gave me the 3rd spot in the uefa fpl


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Fabregas come off you tit.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

COME OFF YOU IDIOT BEFORE YOU AGGRAVATE THE INJURY!!! 

That was for fabregas, BTW.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

End the game now.Can't take any more casualties.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No happy moment at Arsenal comes without an injury



as i said before arseholes are a bunch of crocks.who injures himself while takin a penalty


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

WTF is up with Fabregas.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

He knows he won't be playing the return leg, so wants to make the most of whatever time is left here.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

would be happy if arsenal come out as winners even after sustaining that much pwnage


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

This is dedication. Time for people to stop linking him to Barca ffs.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

ye fabregas gimme my full pioints for you..run the fvck off till 90 mins


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

You all know what:Eboue and Walcott's pace have killed Barca.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

2-2 final score!! Extremely lucky to be still in the tie, Arsenal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

*Stands up to clap* for Theo Walcott
Good Character shown too by Arsenal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Not that big a joke anymore,are we?


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

true..nobody couldve lived and fought back after sustaining this much pwnage.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

I am still feeling down,it has more to do with all the injuries than the performance.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

Well if you lot win at Camp Nou, I'll happily eat my words


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2010)

hahahahahah niaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol,feels like I watched 2 games.

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------

Now sideline Cesc for 2 weeks.Next is wolves.We can handle them without Cesc.
After that we have the NLD on 14th.

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------

Watching post match stuff on ITV stream.Henry all alone on the pitch getting a hell of an applause.


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2010)

First half was Barca DOMINANCE. (can't describe really)

Second half was Arsenal edging Barca.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

yea now feel how we felt after beating you 2-1 at OT


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

ico said:


> First half was Barca DOMINANCE. (can't describe really)
> 
> Second half was Arsenal edging Barca.



Correction, second half of the second half. Arse were all over in the beginning of 2nd half.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

the ONLY good thing for arsenal now is their (barca's) SERIOUS lack of defenders..if somehow arse edge barca there  too and munich kick us out,i'll be damned big time


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

YUP, No Pique ad No Puyol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Need to play Nasri Song and Denilson in midfield at Camp Gay.Denilson coped with their pressure MUCH better than Diaby.
Walcott needs to start as well.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2010)

so in one match the crocks get 3 players injured.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

Milto and Marquez at CB. Barca still have quality.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 1, 2010)

Dont think Walcott needs to start at camp though. Hes an impact player and should be kept so. Rosicky should be given a game in place injured arshavin. He has experience and the skill to run through the Barca backline.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 1, 2010)

I feel vindicated. Everybody was all "OMG MESSI IZ DA BEST!" Where the  fcuk was he yesterday? As seen in the Chelsea-Barsoap game, all their  strikers need is a good physical contest. They fizzle out that way. The  night belonged to Song. Brilliant work by him. Messi can sod off.

Walcott was awesome. Gave the team what it needed at the right time.  Eboue, Diaby used their physical strength to boss the midfield after the  goal, and again bar soap fizzled out. That's all barshit needs, a team  that takes the attack to them and doesnt give a sh1t. Arsenal were that  team in the second half of the second half. Hope this continues 

To OT!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2010)

Messi had an off-day, yet the Arses were ripped apart. Imagine what would happen if Messi decides to turn it on at the Camp Nou. 

Oh, and I don't know if iniesta will return for the 2nd leg, but Barca would be working overtime to ensure that he does.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Arseblog said:
			
		

> They might have played us off the park for an hour but we taught them  a lesson last night - football is a game of 90 minutes, not 60.
> I love the lads.


Haha.
We will know later today about all the injuries we picked up last night.

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

Btw. I have to hand it to the people at the stadium last night,usually Arsenal fans are quite at the best of times but yesterday the people got stuck in even when we were getting a new one ripped.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Captain Cesc out for the rest of the season with a broken fibula.
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/injured-fabregas-ruled-out-for-the-season

So yesterday's effort by Cesc marks the end of his most productive campaign ever(I'll get the stats shortly)
Hopefully we will get a medal or two for him.

I salute the man for his contribution this season and particularly the resilience he showed last night.Stuff of proper legends.


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2010)

It's a big blow but I would have been more concerned if Song would have suffered this kind of injury. Nasri comes back to the midfield as he is wasted on the wings.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2010)

Arshavin is also crocked for 3 weeks,so maybe Wenger will move Nasri there and Denilson in CM.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 2, 2010)

@Klaw why so mellow towards the Arses? They are playing against a team that didnt deserve to win anything last year, hence my respect for them increased when they levelled


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> @Klaw why so mellow towards the Arses? They are playing against* a team that didnt deserve to win anything last year*, hence my respect for them increased when they levelled


   O RLY?


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 2, 2010)

@LFC_fan
Oh c'mon, I'm still grudging about the Chelsea-Bar Soap game. Give me this one  

I honestly dont like them. Amazing midfield, I agree there fully. But we saw yesterday how Messi choked when Song stepped up and tackled him tooth and nail, like Terry-Alex did last year. Had it not been for Almunia, Arsenal would have either lost or won. He was the key yesterday. 

And that crap about Messi having an off day is bollocks IMO. How can a guy who scored 3 hattricks in the past few weeks have an off day? Shows how lightweighted Spanish League is.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2010)

Messi showed amazing ball control but was mostly closed down pretty fast before he could hurt us.

More bad news on the injury front.Shava and Gallas are both out for 3 weeks with a calf strain.Denilson and Clichy are doubts for Saturday.

Injuries fvcking up our season yet again


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 2, 2010)

tomorrows's the title decider then..and we dont look too good without rooney.berba needs to prove his worth now.1-2 own goals will help too


----------



## Krow (Apr 2, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Messi showed amazing ball control but was mostly closed down pretty fast before he could hurt us.
> 
> More bad news on the injury front.Shava and Gallas are both out for 3 weeks with a calf strain.Denilson and Clichy are doubts for Saturday.
> 
> Injuries fvcking up our season yet again



Gallas out is definitely bad news. Not sure how much Sol can cope with. Well, we do have all the luck with injuries.

Looking at the bright side, we do have Rozza!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2010)

Owen Hargreaves could beon the bench against Chelsea. 

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-03-19.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 2, 2010)

^^


----------



## iinfi (Apr 3, 2010)

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/8352/heheo.th.jpg


*img145.imageshack.us/img145/5963/hehe1.jpg



HAHAHA Chelsea's 7-999 win over aston villa ....

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------

i thought only registered users cud edit ... i edited the article again on wiki ...
some idiot had entered trash


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

^ Hehe!! That happens all the time! 

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

DROGBA is ON THE BENCH. Same starting 11 as last weekend!!!! I probably won't be able to watch the whole match though, gotta go out!! 

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

Looks like Ancelotti pulled a fast one on the media!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

So its time for the clash of the TIT...s
Lets hope for a draw but Mike Dean is a corrupt official so expecting him to turn out in a red shirt.

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------

Holy sh1t.An extended closeup of Garry Neville.I am off here.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2010)

When is the kick off IST?

I guess those English noobs have moved their clock an hour forward.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

Joe cole!!!! 1-0!!!

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------

1-0 to Chelsea!!! Brilliant finish, cheeky by Cole!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

^^Ya,our game is at 7:30
blue tits just scored,anything but a Utd. win


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2010)

Joe cole!!!!

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

Regarding streams. Sopcast owns.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

That was a blatant penalty on Anelka

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------

 Scholes getting heated already.

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------

Essien and Cole looking MASSIVELY gay there.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2010)

Great game by Chelsea there.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 3, 2010)

lethargic and clueless.......


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 3, 2010)

What the fvck is Neville doin?
What the fvck is Valencia doin?
What the fvck is Berbatov doin?
What the fvck is United doin?


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2010)

Drogba!!!!! 

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------

Macheda!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2010)

hahahahaahaha niaaaaaaaaa  XD XD 

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> What the fvck is Neville doin?
> What the fvck is Valencia doin?
> What the fvck is Berbatov doin?
> What the fvck is United doin?



1-man team


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 3, 2010)

great display in the second half..the linesman needs to come here in india,ill give him a tip or two  disappointed in berba.shouldve buried the volley.congratulations chelsea for their bit of luck and win


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

Liverpool now need to do a job on Chelsea.


----------



## Baker (Apr 3, 2010)

it is 2-1...........

beating arsenal and manu in both away and home matches , Chelsea really deserved to be champions this time....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

Almunia

Sagna Campbell Vermaelen Silvestre

Denilson Song  Rosicky

Eboue Eduardo Walcott

Walcott on the left may be interesting.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2010)

@cucek:
We'll see about that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> it is 2-1...........
> 
> beating arsenal and manu in both away and home matches , Chelsea really deserved to be champions this time....


Last time I checked,PL is 38 games long.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Liverpool now need to do a job on Chelsea.


And Spurs to beat both Man Utd & Chelsea in addition to losing against us.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 3, 2010)

Its is quite easy to point to that offside goal but purely on performance, United deserve nothing.


----------



## Baker (Apr 3, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Last time I checked,PL is 38 games long.



chill guys.....

beating a 3rd place team and beating Ex Table Topper [ till just 10 minutes before] for all the home and away matches is not a small thing....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2010)

Spurs will lose to Arsenal, Chelsea, and ManYoo and draw with City.  City will lose to ManYoo and Arse, and draw with Spurs and Villa.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

Captain Cesc on crutches takes his seat right among the players.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> chill guys.....
> 
> beating a 3rd place team and beating Ex Table Topper [ till just 10 minutes before] for all the home and away matches is not a small thing....



We did that last season too. Was not enough for the title


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 3, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Last time I checked,PL is 38 games long.





@ a_rahim - well true,but kinda deserved a goal for our 2nd half effort,which we got.so we might just as well put this pathetic week behind and face some more misery


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

Great work Theo.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmm . .Interesting game. More than happy with the win though. Shows that United are nothing without Shrek. 

Not playing CL now and a change of hearts by the referee helped the Blues. No question. 

To the  . wait . .there are too many games to look forward too.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 3, 2010)

@xtermi: United players lacked steam after returning from Berlin and it looked more and more like 1-man team


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

****!what's wrong with Eduardo these days

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

Theo is actually cutting inside instead of putting the crosses in,thats why he has been so good lately.

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

The co-commentator just hates Walcott doesn't he?

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

Bent 2-0 Tottnumb,take that Harry's wife.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 3, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The co-commentator just hates Walcott doesn't he?



lol 

Bent 2-0 Tottnumb,take that Harry's wife.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

Why are we crossing?Its dumb with no height in the team.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

Just came back home and absolutely delighted!!! Saw 30 minutes of the first half, though!! Will watch the whole game tomorrow!!   

Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarefreeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

That banner was amazing.Trophies or not,Cesc has become an Arsenal legend for me.

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------

"Overreaction by Arsenal players"
**** off you ****s


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 3, 2010)

2 pen misses for bent.redknapps wife must be starting to lol now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

Michael Mancienne is having a good game as a defensive midfielder for Wolves! 

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

Not-so-secret agent mancienne!! 

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

Wenger looks like he'll burst into tears any moment if this carries on!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

Omg :cryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL!!! Bendtner scores in stoppage time!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

HOLY ****ING ShITE THAT WAS CLOSE

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss get in arsenal


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2010)

Bendtnerrrrrrrrrrr!@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wenger looks like he'll burst into tears any moment if this carries on!!


LOL You jinxed it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> LOL You jinxed it



Damn!!!!! 

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------

Bright side:

Mancienne had a terrific game.
Spuds lost.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2010)

tbh, I don't fu(king care about any trophy. Just proud that we have matured.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

'kin hell,this season is getting too stressful.

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

Lol Nicky B has been carrying our title challenge for some time single handedly.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2010)

...Super NICK BENDTNER!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 3, 2010)

Wel....the amount of chances missed today is appalling.. We need RVP back ASAP to keep me off the graves..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

Dattebayo scores a good goal for Citeh... the match had barely started!!

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------

Friggin' hell!! 2-0 to Citeh!! Bellamy scores! 

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

Tevez..... 3-0 to Citeh inside 7 minutes!!!!!! Fans leaving, showing the middle finger to their players!! Unbelievable!!


----------



## Baker (Apr 3, 2010)

city leads 3-0 in 10 minutes.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

4-0 Paddy scores.
Not has been their day,to say the least


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

4-0 to Citeh... Vieira scores. Man, it hurts to see fans leaving this early. And these are people who actually paid to get into that stadium. I just saw a guy hit the gate with his hand in disgust, as he left. 

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

That's more like it!! 4-0 down and still they sing!!


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2010)

tbh, that "leaving" doesn't make them lesser fans.

They are going down, sadly.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

^ No, I never meant that. It just hurts to see your team getting beaten so badly that you can't bear to watch it. That's what those people must have felt.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2010)

I know you didn't mean that.  Surely, it does hurt.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

5-0.... Adabadoo....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder what are the odds on double figures right now?

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

Edit: Its 14/1 on bet365.Excellent odds considering how the game is going

javascript:void(0)


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 3, 2010)

i was sick before the utd match.


now i just got sicker.

the nightmare will be complete if citeh break our record of the most emphatic win in the PL.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

Jack Cork (on loan from Chelsea) is on for Burnley!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 3, 2010)

hey folks ... 
Chelsea won ... hard luck for United ... but Chelsea were the better team tdy .. Malouda my MoM

arsenal v won ... n with utd jus 2 pts behind title race is still on with Chelsea definitely having the upper hand ... three cheers for ancelotti for Dropping drogba to the bench n playing with a lone striker......good tactical move!! to play malouda in a more central role


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

6-0 to Citeh... Kompany.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2010)

iinfi said:


> three cheers for ancelotti for Dropping drogba to the bench n playing with a lone striker......


Lone striker i.e. Anelka? tbh, Anelka was poor. I was happy seeing Drogba as he was more direct.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2010)

6-1... Fletcher scores for Burnley!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 4, 2010)

Ibrahimovic out of Tuesday's clash owing to a leg injury against athleticico bilbao.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2010)

Who the dumbasses are going to start upfront then?Bojan?Henry seems out of favor like Silvester.

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

chris kamara misses the sending of at portsmouth.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8gKmQ6Hrro


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 4, 2010)

Bojan would be the logical replacement given he has scored a brace against Bilbao this weekend.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 4, 2010)

ico said:


> Lone striker i.e. Anelka? tbh, Anelka was poor. I was happy seeing Drogba as he was more direct.



drogba may be more direct but anelka is quicker and creates more space for lampard and malouda in the midfield ... 
drogba may v scored 30 plus goals this season but the fact is both drogba n anelka are equally poor when it comes to one-on-one situation with the GK, or dribbling past defenders n scoring, or taking half chances. When they 5-6 chances in a game they put one in the back of the net .... That works well against weaker opposition. In tight games against tougher opposition like one against inter, they cud not convert the half chances, (which top strikers in europe do) which sealed the fate of the team. a better striker and a more creative defensive mid-fielder is a must if we are to win KO competitions in Europe.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 4, 2010)

Ibrahimovich's absence can be a blessing for barcelona and a sucker punch to our qualification hopes. Iniesta is supposed to be back and so is Abidal.. In other words, pretty interesting turn of things here. Abidal could be a deciding factor here, given he would be the one to "look after" walcott if and when he gts the nod. Here's hoping Wenger doesn't get too swayed by Walcott's performance and give him a start. He's an impact player.. and he does his job well. No point trying to port a Whale into a pond..


----------



## mkdeep (Apr 4, 2010)

any  one  know  site  where  i  can  watch  live  internet  football  matches  and  also  any  site to  watch  matches  already  played  which  i  missed  both  spainish  and  english  matches

thanks  jay


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2010)

[youtube]H8gKmQ6Hrro[/youtube]


----------



## Rahim (Apr 4, 2010)

> Serbia international defender Nemanja Vidic insists he will see out the remainder of his Manchester United contract which expires in 2012.


So Madrid just stop your poaching habits.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2010)

Come on Liverpool don't let Tottnumb get away with their defeat.

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

Just read that Torres was subbed without an injury.
Good job Rafa,again

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------

Liverpool failed to score.
Mission accomplished for Rafa.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2010)

Birmingham 1 - 1 Liverpool @ FT.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd usually laugh my arse off at this farce but Liverpool can't beat CFC with nothing to play for.
And Tottenham are favorites to get 4th.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 5, 2010)

^ +1  so much for our title hopes now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2010)

> ...Florent Malouda, a renascent figure who may have ripped up  single-handedly Neville's late application for a World Cup call-up.



Midweek headline:



> Rib & Rob run rings round Rooney-less Reds


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

Tomorrow is a big task. Let's finish what we started after 60 minutes at the Grove lads.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2010)

ico said:


> [youtube]H8gKmQ6Hrro[/youtube]



Zat was hilarious!! 

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------

[youtube]DTbN1ksDTds[/youtube]

Stevie Me's reaction to Nando's substitution.


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

SONG out of Barcelona clash with groin strain.

*www.goal.com/en/news/1716/champion...andre-song-out-of-champions-league-second-leg

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-name-18-man-squad-for-barcelona-game








  





WHAT THE EFFING HELL ARE WE GONNA DO!




Daiby + Denilson as DM shield to Verma + doubtful Sol or Silvestre?


Our squad against Barca:

Manuel Almunia
Lukasz Fabianski
Nicklas Bendtner
Eduardo
Abou Diaby
Samir Nasri
Denilson
Fran Merida
Theo Walcott
Craig Eastmond
Tomas Rosicky
Armand Traore
Emmanuel Eboue
Gael Clichy
Bacary Sagna
Thomas Vermaelen
Sol Campbell
Mikael Silvestre


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 5, 2010)

^ yea been a long time since that crock was injured too.now your reserve side (effectively thats what it has been reduced to now) has a work cut out for.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking at these injuries both United and Arsenal are looking increasingly out of the CL 
I wanted Wenger to lift this one but it seems it wont happen 
United fans are saying Rooney might be drafted in the squad and would be sitting on the bench. Talk about hallucination!!


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

We need our forwards to have a field day, if we are to progress. Just take the quarter chances that come your way. Hope to hell Diaby has a world class game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2010)

United and Arsenal's injury lists aren't even comparable.
Rather just give in already,its too much to take. 

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

**** Barca.Hope some of our injured players make it back for the NLD.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 5, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Looking at these injuries both United and Arsenal are looking increasingly out of the CL
> I wanted Wenger to lift this one but it seems it wont happen
> United fans are saying Rooney might be drafted in the squad and would be sitting on the bench. Talk about hallucination!!



what shames me so much is that despite having so many good players who CAN perform well,the absence of just 1 player is becomin so crucial.Berbatov literally flopped vs che and should be ashamed that kiko came and scored while he couldnt



> United and Arsenal's injury lists aren't even comparable.



spot on.  we'd be outta the title race if something like that happened to us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2010)

Helloooooooooo!! We've got players injured too, ya know!


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> United and Arsenal's injury lists aren't even comparable.
> Rather just give in already,its too much to take.
> 
> **** Barca.Hope some of our injured players make it back for the NLD.


Most seasons January is our worst month. This time it was not so. But now, seems as if the squad has finally reached breaking point. I am not losing all hope though. Because I did that when we lost RVP for the season. We did come back strongly and I think, even now, we can. Maybe not against Barca though.


5 games remaining in the PL. hope we have 11 first team players remaining till these end. Else, looks like Arsenal Reserves XI will play in the league.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 5, 2010)

@Klaw: We all know Chelsea can field 2 different but equally strong sides. Their squad is THAT Good. 

@A_G: You are correct. Maybe Neville with his thug attitude might motivate his peers (highly unlikely).

@xtermi: Berbatov needs to be in the penalty box all the time because when Valencia crosses, Berbatov is either initiating the attack or is on the wings. Evra is also quite subdued in both matches.

SAF has already conceded the title challenge.


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Zat was hilarious!!


Chris Kamara is a top-class entertainer and pundit. Search more on YouTube.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 5, 2010)

NOTE: CSKA v Inter starts on 9:30 pm IST on Ten Sports


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2010)

*www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/european/henry-out-of-favour-at-nou-camp-1935961.html



> Henry has been criticised for his behaviour in London last week and  coach Pep    Guardiola left him in the stand when he named his team to face  Athletic    Bilbao at the weekend.
> Critics were unhappy with the way they perceived the Frenchman allowed  his    warm-up ahead of his second-half introduction at the Emirates to be    disturbed with handshakes and smiles to old Arsenal acquaintances. He  was    also blamed for the Gunners' second goal, having given the ball away  ahead    of Carles Puyol's penalty on Cesc Fabregas, and was slated for his  decision    to remain in the centre-circle at the end of the game to applaud home    supporters while his devastated team-mates disappeared down the  tunnel,    having thrown away a two-goal lead for the first time in over a year's     football.


Haha,wish we could loan him for a few weeks.

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

Sagna-Sol\Twatty-TV-Clichy
Denilson-Diaby
-----Nasri
Theo-----Nicklas------Rosicky

Just give it a go.Don't care if we get spanked 5-0.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 5, 2010)

Rooney's absence has clearly made utd the underdogs.would be great if we somehow scrape through.though robben comin back would be a sure sign of what happened to arse vs barca in the 1st half


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 6, 2010)

Whoa,there has been some activity going on around here ...good news for barca...iniesta can play tomorrow's game and has been named in the 19 man squad.(Valdés, Pinto, Alves, Márquez, Milito, Fontàs, Abidal, Maxwell, Touré,  Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta, Jonathan, Keita, Jeffren, Bojan, Pedro, Henry and Messi.)  *www.barcaforum.com/images/smilies/flagvl8.gif




*www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/english/noticies/futbol/temporada09-10/04/05/n100405110270.html


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 6, 2010)

Rosicky out for the game. Seems like Walcott shall get a start after all.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 6, 2010)

Fcking great this. Everybody crocking right when they are needed, sigh 

Lets hope the team puts up a good fight, I guess thats all any fan would be happy with.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 6, 2010)

crocksicky


----------



## Baker (Apr 6, 2010)

Messi - the devastating decoy


> A player's performance, though, should not be judged on how many stepovers he performed, but by how his display contributed to the team's objective.
> Lionel Messi against Arsenal is an illustration. The little man had a profound effect on the game. He wants the ball played to his feet and the opposition are justifiably terrified by the prospect of him turning and spinning into one of his dribbles, and so they try to crowd him out.
> The centre-back on that side of the field is concerned with pushing up and denying him space, which means that if Ibrahimovic can spin off the other centre back he is through on goal. There is no cover. The mere presence of Messi has negated the key advantage of the back four formation.
> On the evidence of last month's 1-0 win away to Germany, Argentina have also worked out how to use Messi as a decoy. He drags the opposing defence over to the right, creating space for Angel Di Maria to fly down the other flank.


 
*www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/timvickery/2010/04/vickery_14.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahh... Arsenal players dropping like flies... 

Who could have predicted it?


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 6, 2010)

Barca players will drop like flies and run like wild dogs after this

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/04/06/article-1263766-0901B465000005DC-979_224x351.jpg


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 6, 2010)

WTF!! was that?? XD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2010)

A naked picture of Sol Campbell...and I thought I had seen it all


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 6, 2010)

^6you had seen it already??And ALL? XD


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 6, 2010)

^rofl 

btw the toons are back in the premier league next season


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2010)

I believe Rosicky will start,he got some bloody bruises but I don't think its enough to keep him from playing.

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------

All the excitement from the 1st leg is gone.The situation is so unfavorable for us that it will be no big deal if we go out.
I'll just relax and enjoy the game this time...until we get a goal


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2010)

*www.espnstar.com/football/champion...em423273/Petit:-Arsenal-on-verge-of-history!/

If we need something today, it is belief.


*uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/football/champions-league/2009-2010/fc-barcelona-rubin-kazan-343913.html

If these guys, who were totally written off could do it, so can we.



COME ON ARSENAL!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 6, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Barca players will drop like flies and run like wild dogs after this
> 
> *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/04/06/article-1263766-0901B465000005DC-979_224x351.jpg



 OMG!

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I believe Rosicky will start,he got some bloody bruises but I don't think its enough to keep him from playing.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...




cant see arsenal winning.... but hope it is a good game and arsenal dont get steam rolled

and abt utd vs Bayern...
i see us winning and going through... SAF will give the team the hairdryer 

but if robben plays... then i have my doubts


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2010)

As long as we don't do see a huge pwnage, I will be happy. If we play with a lot of heart and if we are able to take the game to them, then I will be very happy.


Another bad news: Eric Abidal is back at LB for Barca.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 6, 2010)

EBOUE is RB


----------



## Rahim (Apr 6, 2010)

Newcastle has confirmed their promotion to BPL next season


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 6, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^rofl
> 
> btw the toons are back in the premier league next season



 atleast they didnt go the leeds way


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2010)

Come on you gunners!!!!!!!

Do it lads!!!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2010)

The Loon... err... the Toon are back in the top tier! Looking forward to more antics next season!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 6, 2010)

antics?theyve been scoring goals for fun of late


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2010)

1-0 Inter Milan.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> antics?theyve been scoring goals for fun of late



That's in the championship! The championship's best teams can be torn apart by top-half teams in the premiership.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 6, 2010)

Afinkeev did an Almunia, gifting them a 1-0 lead  

Go Dzagoev! 

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------

*Barcelona team:* Valdes, Dani Alves, Abidal, Marquez, Milito,  Busquets, Keita, Xavi, Pedro, Messi, Bojan

*Arsenal team:* Almunial, Sagna, Clichy, Silvestre, Vermaelen,  Diaby, Denilson, Nasri, Rosicky, Walcott, Bendtner

Rozza starts!  Sol on the bench. Anyway, as I said earlier, he has a secret weapon 

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------

Afinkeev is the only reason Inter dont have a bigger lead, what saves!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2010)

Sol is injured so Silvester starts.
We joked about this all season,Silvestre vs. Messi.Now its coming true and it is not funny at all.

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------

Comeon Mikael just don't make us the laughing stock when the world is watching.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmm... I'm torn between watching the match and getting some sleep.. Gotta wake up at 5 in the morning tomorrow... but I'm not feeling sleepy at all... 

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2010/4/5/1270457367601/colinhammond.jpg



> _It's close to half-time and something evil's lurking on the bench
> Under Old Trafford sky, you see a sight that almost stops your title
> You try to Macheda but Mike Dean blows up before you make it
> You start to freeze as horror looks you right between the eyes
> ...



Sing to the tune of Thriller!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Sol firing up the players in the warm up.What a guy!

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------

Imagine what the likes of Eastmond and Merida will be thinking being at the Nou Camp in CL QF


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

i bet(and hope ) nobody in the squad has seen his nude pic,else a horror-show awaits arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Captain Almunia 
COMEON ARSENAL

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------

Goosebump time.Its Arsenal vs. Barca afterall.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

'Tis starting!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Kick it off already


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

imo if arsenal are able to hold barca while forwarding more balls to nari..i mean nasri  and bendtner,they might just have a chance.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

That pitch is HUGE


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

ye teams like chelsea and tottenham can only DREAM about 98000 seaters


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Chavi going down like a sack of spuds.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

2 chances for barca already!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

messi at it already


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ye teams like chelsea and tottenham can only DREAM about 98000 seaters



Yeah, we like it more when we get to beat teams in their own 78000-seater stadiums.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

sagna looks great in that white shirt  white shirts always go well with black pants


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok looks like we have a biased ref too,completes the sh1tty odds.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Yeah, we like it more when we get to beat teams in their own 78000-seater stadiums.



ye thats coz we dont want their russian circus owners crib about something they dont deserve 

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ok looks like we have a biased ref too,completes the sh1tty odds.



bbc have gone nuts about that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Good pressing by us so far


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ye thats coz we dont want their russian circus owners crib about something they dont deserve



LOL!!! Please, allow us to do that every season then!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Silvester giving Pedro acres of space.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Messi is playing the Iniesta role....

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

Whooooooo!! Just missed!! Good shot by Messiman!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!!! Please, allow us to do that every season then!



we'd love to,as long as we win the premiership each season 

btw..MESSI!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Round 1 Silvester vs. Messi
Silvester owned

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------

Very impressive defensive work by Rozza so far.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't wait to see the possession stats for the first 15 minutes!

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> we'd love to,as long as we win the premiership each season
> 
> btw..MESSI!!!



No can do! 

And yes, MESSI!!!! At least 1 thing can be agreed upon!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Nasri ****ed 
go to hell injuries


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Nasri crocked!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

^   btw barca players movin the ball as we move the toothbrush in our teeth


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Very soon we'll have Pat Rice playing in midfield for Arsenal if this continues!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

arsenal + injuries = win 

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------

how about wenger as an impact sub  lol he'll get  crocked in the added time too


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Friggin' hell!!! 73% possession for barca in 15 minutes!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Omg how was that a foul
**** off


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

barca players' theatrics remind me of the wonded soldiers in the vietnam wall 

bendtner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL!!!! BEndtner scores!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
****kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
omg 
**** me 
yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMKG

Heart attack here


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

wtf was the barca defence doin??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Haaaahahahahahahaaaaaaa!!! Unfrigginbelievable!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

omg odds against barca now,to win :-O


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Abu RAPING those ****s


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

MESSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

thunderbolt


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

THere he is!!!!!!!!!!!! MESSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

**** off messi

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------

Lets get another to cancel  the away goal ****


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

assist by silvestre- our spy at crockersenal


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG!!! This is gonna be hilarious!!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

suddenly this barca side looks all so beatable.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Arses shell-shocked!! They hadn't even finished their celebrations!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Silvester's backpass for that goal

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> suddenly this barca side looks all so beatable.


Imagine what could have happened with Fab feeding RVP and Gallas marshaling the defence.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ref tells Silvestre to eff off and Silvy disappears, wearing a sheepish smile.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Messi diver fvck

---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------

Bury that twat messi in ground Eboue.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Denilson booked. Play-acting by Messi. 

But before that, he had left 5 defenders behind on his run.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

^ i mentioned that awhile ago.

great tackle from denilson


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Messiiiii.... almostt!!!! SIlvy vs Messi!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

MESSI!! side netting.

silvestre is swayin like a dead carcass which has been hung on a rope 

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------

omg crocksicky mustve twisted his ankle there


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

I fvcking hate barca with a passion


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

sagna mirza is getting married innit?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Too easy for the ****s


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

MESSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2-1 lol defence.

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------

Silvestre


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Haaaaahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Still we had to score a 2nd anyway.
COME ON ARSENAL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hattrick for Messi... bet on it!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

wenger is warming up..for a fight  he's furious alright.lol decisions by the ref really

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------

its been messi vs arsenal really.

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------

3-1!!!!!!!!!

messi ftw


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hattrick for Messi!!!!! TOLDJA! TOLDJA!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

**** off with the wankfest


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Take a bow, son. Take a bow.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

best footballer in the world...by miles.4 hattricks in 2010 already.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ohhhh, poor touch... otherwise it was a 4th for Messi!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> **** off with the wankfest



sagna running in the bg brought the epic lulz 

oh its becoming embarrasing.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Crockisky booked. Bad tackle. Did Arsene see the incident?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Well atleast the lads have put on a show,can't blame them for Silvester gifting the goals around.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Half-time!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

"He's like the new Dixie Dean, or Jimmy Greaves."

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Well atleast the lads have put on a show,can't blame them for Silvester gifting the goals around.



great.put all the blame on him.but still this team cant fvckin win trophies with fibregas,without fibreglass.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yer being outplayed, outclassed, out-thought. Admit it already. 1 man is on a mission to eff up your CL hopes and he is not from France.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

alright,lets take a fookin break. expect some more lulz in the 2nd half.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2010)

Bendtner scoring a hat-trick? 

The real blow has been Song, we need him.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> **** off with the wankfest


Don't worry dude.  His team is out and he has no work to do.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh come on!! Lemme enjoy!


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> but still this team cant fvckin win trophies with fibregas,without fibreglass.


We'll see.

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------




Kl@w-24 said:


> Oh come on!! Lemme enjoy!


Surely you did when Chelsea were knocked out. 

ok, back to the game. Bendtner.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

ico said:


> We'll see.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...



Heck, we were poor that day. No big deal. It hurts more when you play well and still get knocked out (poor ref, bad luck etc.).


----------



## Rahim (Apr 7, 2010)

The defense seems to weary to keep up with the pace and really TV and Silvestre are doing one heck of a job on Messi 

This is the only time where I am watching Messi play otherwise i have seen only highlights of Barcelona


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ze 2nd half is about to kick off!! Let the lulz begin!!!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2010)

Come on you gunners!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

ye expecting some more almu-poop,and some silvestre-lulz.


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2010)

I love the way we are playing. It is 10000 times better than the 1st leg. COME ON ARSENAL!

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> ye expecting some more almu-poop,and some silvestre-lulz.


Ye posting like His-Majesty NVIDIAGeek. Yer club's pathetics getting to yer head. Arrr... We be pirates lootin' 1 goal at Barca. Arrr.. We be hungry for more. Arrr... We be summoning a meteor to evaporate Messi!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Almost another one!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

Krow said:


> I love the way we are playing. It is 10000 times better than the 1st leg. COME ON ARSENAL!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...





who's that roody poo nvidiawhatever..it was supposed to be like this

"ye*,* expecting some more almu-poop,and some silvestre-lulz. "


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Maxwell on for Abidal!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

"He's just scored the sixth hat-trick of his career. At 21 minutes, it was the fourth fastest Champions League hat-trick (behind Mike Newell, Joseba Llorente and Marco Simone) ever. He's the youngest Champions League hat-trick scorer since Wayne Rooney in 2004-05. And his 38 goals match his tally from last season. Barcelona's top goalscorer in a season was Ronaldo with 47 in 1996-97."


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Toure on for Krkic!

---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

Classic Arsenal play - keepball in their own half before hoofing it past the touchline.


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2010)

Come on! 2 goals needed!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Good job, Silvy. Now come off for Eboooooooooooooue! 

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------

Ebooooooooooooue booked!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Great refereeing there.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

ok..here it comes.

eboueeeeeeee lololololol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Rosicky you cvnt


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

crocksicky skies one


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Rosicky just knocked out that poor little granny in Row-Z.


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2010)

Come on! ............


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Quick freekick!!!! Arses caught sleeping!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

sergio showing us why he aint messi..great quick thinkin by messi though

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------

bendtner!!!!!!!!! hit the post


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Bendtner... off the post!!!!

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------

Crockisky off, Eduardo on!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

eboue lol showing some of his tricks there and passing it straight to a barca player


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

And Clichy knocks out that poor little granny in Row-Z again, the granny who had just regained consciousness!


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2010)

13 minutes to go. COME ON!!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 7, 2010)

Now getting boring and predictable. Time to snooze zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Walnut offside!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Clichy is playing with so much heart.MOTM for me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ini Yesta on for Pay Dro!

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------

MEssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!! 4th goal! 4-1!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Good Night.See you next season Europe.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2010)

ok that ends it.

Messi is surely the best player in the world. *No one is close.*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

This guy is unbelievable....


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2010)

Still should perform for his country though.

Take a note Mr_Crabs. He's twice any other player you can name on the planet at the moment.

But one-two underperforming years, and Barca might ship him off like they did with Ronaldinho.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

So Spuds vs. Arsenal in a week.
I think we will  twat them good


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2010)

Song should be back ASAP for that. Otherwise, I do have doubts.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Btw. All we wanted to see was the lads putting in their 100% and almost all of them did.So happy about that.
What could have been without the injuries we will never know.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2010)

Arsenal torn to shreds and it's very Messi! 

Goodnight folks! See y'all on Sunday/Monday!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

Messi 4 - 1 Bendtner.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2010)

One thing every team needs to learn from Barca is the way they close down the opponent's player.

It's like 3 players ganging up on one, winning the ball and passing it again. Great stuff.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

If we play like this at WHL we will come out 3-0 winners(minus Silvester ofcourse)


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, the only thing which I care all about is SONG. If he's in the team, I feel confident and if he's not, I honestly feel less motivated. Was devastated when I read the team list.

Hope he'll be back.

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------

And our TODAY's performance WAS better then our previous leg. Sadly, Messi turned up today.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes sadly so, messi sud ve been ganged n kept quiet like last time, missed song badly
Hope they pull up their socks in pl now


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2010)

Best player for Arsenal = Clichy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2010)

@TheWiseCrab:
Anything to say now?


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 7, 2010)

I have to say, I wished Messi's feet would be broken, he fcking scores a hattrick.

@LFC_fan

The game proved nothing. Messi is still a dwarf who relies on midfield, Arsenal didnt have Song, and missed him badly. No Song, Messi is like a cat who turns into a lion as theres no one to step right into his face and foul (sorry, tackle) his fcking legs.

Take heart Arsenal, you bowed out with a fight (atleast thats what I could see compared to the gangrape at Emirates last week)

Clichy was on Fire! Nasri did well too


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

> No Song, Messi is like a cat who turns into a lion as theres no one to step right into his face and foul (sorry, tackle) his fcking legs.



  

clearly hating barca has gone into your heads. Had it been a Utd fan who had said this,he'd have been bombarded with millions of comments like "wanker','plastic','how can he wish injuries to players','insensitive' and crap and more by now 

Just give credit to Messi,Song was crocked.that was his problem.Messi is just out of this world,especially when he plays at camp nou.And i daresay messi wouldnt have been kept quiet even by Song yesterday.


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2010)

Nah! I disagree. No Song plus Silvester as CB means Messi had a lot of space as both Diaby and Denilson are more attack minded.

Messi was tackled excellently by Denilson, but he got a yellow card for that. He got the ball, but that idiot fell and the referee fell in love with him.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 7, 2010)

@Xterminator

O RLY?

Look, I have nothing against Messi, but you guys have to realise that he's playing a team thats got a midfield worth its weight in gold. I really dont think he'll play any any other team, let alone any league coz La Liga is fully attack-minded, nobody cares about defence. EPL teams (barring ManUre) shunted him out (Chelsea last year, Arsenal at the Emirates) by playing right in his face and fouling him, denying space. You take out the midfield (which was again brilliant yesterday), Messi will be nothing but a decoy.  

Lack of Song and Silvestre as CB (as Krow said) is a very weak defensive lineup, so nobody to challenge Messi as he made his runs towards goal, Bar Soap played a pretty weakened team yesterday, evident from Silvestre and TV having no clue how to contain him, coz Silvestre is miles away from Song. 

Anyway, ManUre have their own problems to worry about tonight.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

^ i agree with all of the above,but c'mon give him the credit that he deserves.

if you remember the quicky taken free kick by barca yesterday and the chance sergio balooned ( similar to messi's chip,but at an angle),goes to show his class.arsenal fielded a weakened side coz of injury problems,not coz messi told them too 

anyways yea,we got our own defensive worries.we have to play our skins out and most preferably go for a 1-0,which is very very very tough.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> @Xterminator
> 
> O RLY?
> 
> ...


Messi has already given you enough fitting replies with his FEET but then you chose to standy by your own stuff. And I cant blame you for standing up in wrong end, since supp0rting Chelsea... oh never mind


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 7, 2010)

^^
I have 2 words for you. Europa League. 

I rest my case


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

No doubt that Messi is the best around but yesterday he had it too easy with loose balls bumping around against Silvester's ass.I am sure he has had better games than that.
The last goal was quality though


----------



## Rahim (Apr 7, 2010)

Rafa is ready for Madrid and poor LFC_Fan would be a sad person 
Gerrard's reaction to Torres's substitution says a lot about Rafa's 'gebbious' pill.

I agree somewhat with crab about Messi bottling it when physically abused, but that doesn't diminish his class. Quality foundation is more important on which beautiful 'imaarats' can be built.

I watched him for the 1st time in a live match and I am stunned with his impact and his willingness to make fools out of any player in front of him. That 4th goal says it all.-------------------------------------------------------------------

Wenger has admitted the need to spend this summer. I hope he doesn't mean 10 year olds.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 7, 2010)

^^
Oscar Ustari, Igor Afinkeev should be targets IMO (though I think Ustari is injured) No need for Chamakh, better DMs, AMs or even CBs should do.


I'd say Arsenal should hire new medical staff too


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Rafa is ready for Madrid and poor LFC_Fan would be a sad person


Well IF he leaves 
I would personally love him to stay for at least another season. One bad season cannot undermine what he has done for the club 

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------

Anyway Good Luck to Manchester United and Bayern Munich.  May the better team win.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2010)

> *Club managers who know to build the team:* Arsene Wenger, David Moyes, Roy Hodgson
> 
> *Team managers which buy the best player and don't worry to splash the cash:* Jose Mourinho, Fabio Capello
> 
> ...


 lol...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 7, 2010)

We all know what United are without Rooney and add to that the threat of Robben.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2010)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01005/Harry_Redknapp_280_1005894a.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

ico said:


> *Club managers who know to build the team*: Arsene Wenger, David Moyes, Roy Hodgson
> 
> *Team managers which buy the best player and don't worry to splash the cash*: Jose Mourinho, Fabio Capello
> 
> ...




 



> We all know what United are without Rooney and add to that the threat of Robben.



true.but we can be in with a positive result IF the defenders dont poop.that would be the key

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

My ideal line-up for tonight.

---------VDS----------

--Neville--Vidic---Ferdi--Evra

--Valencia--Fletcher--Scholes--Nani

-------------Park--------------

-----------Berbatov-------------


Park to play in the hole and get amongst the wings occasionally.

tbh Carrick SHOULDNT BE STARTED.but thats what SAF will do tbh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Pique and Fabregas

*i39.tinypic.com/16l0bhw.jpg

*i40.tinypic.com/2h87img.jpg


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2010)

10char


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 7, 2010)

123456789


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------

@ wisecrab - following you on twitter 

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

"Not since 2003 has England not had a representative in the Champions League semi-finals. Heavens, there's been at least one English side in every final since 2004."

histories have been changed this season.so lets hope for the best.

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

BREAKING TEAM NEWS Wayne Rooney starts

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

c'mon that should be a real morale-booster 

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

"Sir Alex gave 35-year-old Neville a boost yesterday by claiming Ribery is "a very talented player, a great dribbler of the ball, but he's not as quick ... or I don't think he's any quicker than Gary Neville."



---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

Unlike the first leg, it seems likely that United will have to deal with the twin threat they call Robbery
robbery=robben+ribery 

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

No Neville!! epic. c'mon rafael


----------



## Rahim (Apr 7, 2010)

^Rooney starts? That is crazy!!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

just hopin that rooney doesnt aggravate his injuries.

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------




a_rahim said:


> ^Rooney starts? That is crazy!!!!



ye  he is

Here's the starting XI: Van der Sar, Evra, Ferdinand, Rooney, Vidic, Carrick, Nani, Rafael, Fletcher, Valencia, Gibson

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

ribery and robben start for bayern..fvck the result,this is gonna be an epic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> BREAKING TEAM NEWS Wayne Rooney starts
> 
> l


Oh noes SAF lied.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2010)

Big match for Bordeaux tonight too,who trail Lyon by 2 goals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2010)

Let's see how good Chamakh is at the big stage.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

BBC - 'It's probably worth reminding ourselves of Bayern boss Louis van Gaal's remarks yesterday. "We have already beaten Manchester United with Wayne Rooney anyway, so it does not matter to us whether he plays or not. And anyway we don't have to win the game, we only need a draw. But United are still the favourites to go through."

---------- Post added 08-04-2010 at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was 07-04-2010 at 11:45 PM ----------

c'mon you reds.this is the moment.

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

no andy gray for talkin bullsh*t.epic.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 8, 2010)

It's official. Rooney is an alien who is really Shrek with a bionic ankle


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

GIBSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you beautyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 8, 2010)

^^come on irc


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

2-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Naniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2010)

Ummeed se dugna


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

nobody's active on irc??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

As I said in the first leg,Bayern are useless.
Hope Utd. make the final after a tough battle in France and get humbled by Barcvnts.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Ummeed se dugna



ye  gotta be composed though now

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> As I said in the first leg,Bayern are useless.
> Hope Utd. make the final after a tough battle in France and get humbled by Barcvnts.



if we beat bayern here,we're goin through to santiago bernabeau..

carrick goes close there

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------

From BBC Radio 1's Andy May at Old Trafford: "A bloke sitting next to me in the press box has just thrown his betting slip on the floor. He's from Munich and he had £10 on a Bayern win. Oh dear."



---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------

cmon fergie sub him.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

take a bow VDS...thou art the best


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

I like how Utd. are pressing them.While it isn't the 3 vs. 1 stuff like Barca manage to do,it is pretty effective.
Only Alex Song does that consistently in our side.We need to implement the pressing mentality if we want to stop the bigger teams from driving a bus in our midfield.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

3-0!!!!!!

Nani!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

Yea olic :d

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------

3-2 and Bayern are through


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

OLIC!! 3-1 Game On


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

Chamakh scores for Bordeaux.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

this game is anybody's for takin..1 goal and bayern are in the drivers seat.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2010)

Stupid goal to concede   Why add masaala to this tie?


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

carrick was the fault there..but again take a bow VDS.wouldve been 3-3 now if it wasnt for him.

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

alright.this is it.hold our nerves and get 1 more to be sure of the next round.

---------- Post added at 01:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------

fvckin disgrace..this isnt a yellow

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------

so fvckin proud of this team effort right now.

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

fvck.3-2. another goal and its over..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

Just saw the score on livescore.com and I am watching the game again 

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------

13 minutes till hilarity ensues.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

good substis by fergie


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

Ferdicvnt raped the Bayern guy there 

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------

What a strike by Robben!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

cmon you lads...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

Fergus shaking hands with leaving fans 

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------

*3-0 and you fvcked it up*


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

ok.its over.proud of you guys.fvck off ref.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

What is there to be proud of?Bayern were sh1t and Utd. blew a 3-0 lead


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2010)

kaisa match huya yaar.. 

How one loses from such a winning position is beyond me.
Did Berbatov & Giggs even had a touch of the ball? Pathetic players who didnt have the legs to contribute. Bayern though are a strange team indeed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> kaisa match huya yaar..
> 
> How one loses from such a winning position is beyond me.
> Did Berbatov & *Giggs *even had a touch of the ball? *Pathetic players *who didnt have the legs to contribute. Bayern though are a strange team indeed.


NOW I have seen it all.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What is there to be proud of?Bayern were sh1t and Utd. blew a 3-0 lead



well the amount ofpressing they did was amazing.shite decision by the ref to send rafael off


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Playing at home while chasing a game against an average side,that is a must.

Redcafe.com


> The service is not available. Please try again later.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> NOW I have seen it all.



the sending off was he turning point imo..bayern turned on all the cylinders and the robben goal was a rocket.

---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------

so i sum up my decision not to include carrick (his fall started united's fall) was a good decision after all


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

Now Ferguson goes into meltdown


> Typical Germans


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

---------- Post added at 02:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------

Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson on Rafael's sending-off:





> "Young boy, inexperience, but they got him sent off. They all rushed towards the referee. *Typical Germans. You can't dispute that.* The key issues were the goal before half-time and then the boy getting sent off, but it's still taken an exceptional goal to win the tie."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

*www.google.co.in/url?q=*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/03_04/angry2803_468x414.jpg&sa=X&ei=2vK8S-C5EMqHkQXk17jWCw&ved=0CEEQsAcwDQ&usg=AFQjCNEKiICVHZaOglC_X7h1YbPXKwAimg
Typical Fergus.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

btw the news is that *the fat spanish waiter* just lost his job at the OT restaurant coz fergie got pissed off 

figure out who that is


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Apr 8, 2010)

Stupid rafael puts manure out of c league, no english team in semi,
Robben goal was a real charm, thts the way to win a game,
Manures go down


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2010)

Bayern look good. Maybe we'll see a Bayern v Barcelona final.
Lyon ftw


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

Bayern have a sh1te defence,but their attack makes up for it


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2010)

Chamakh did score for Bordeaux.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2010)

> Typical Germans


Yup Manc PWNers  

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------

*www.thisisanfield.com/wp-content/uploads/1001_1.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

So,Fulham are England's best hope in Europe this season.Hope they go all the way.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So,Fulham are England's best hope in Europe this season.Hope they go all the way.


Well at least today, Fulham are not walking alone in Europe. 
Anyway we need a big European Night to move to Semi Finals. Let's see where it goes.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So,Fulham are England's best hope in Europe this season.Hope they go all the way.


Roy Hodgson is great.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2010)

@A_G: You know what I meant by pathetic remark. Giggs is suppose to be legend and veteran and should have at least tried to make some contribution as for holding the ball to waste time before Robben scored. Berbatov did his old "I am too good for this" behaviour. When one needs a goal, not looking at his age but Macheda actually would have run along the channels as Batern's defenmse were leggy and slow, which Berbatov cant exploit because he cant run!!

Those who are disputing Rafael's sending-off are definitely annoyed. But he was a fool and he showed he doesn't know any rules of football. When you are on a yellow you dont go grabbing some one's shirt for THAT LONG and get away with it.

Fergie might go on and rant about Germans and all but the bottom line is his team let themselves down big time.

Robben didnt even play THAT good but he stamped his mark on this tie. 
I am gutted.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2010)

ok we get it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh come on,expecting a 35 year old to be an impact sub for the last 9 minutes is too much.Even Berbatov can't be blamed for that.
SAF left it too late,thats what happened.

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

Just noticed this


a_rahim said:


> should have at least tried to make some contribution as for holding the ball to waste time before Robben scored.



Giggs came on 5 minutes after Robben scored. 
I am surprised how quick are United fans to bash one of their greatest players ever when it isn't even his fault.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Giggs came on 5 minutes after Robben scored.
> I am *surprised* how quick are *United fans* to bash one of their greatest players ever when it isn't even his fault.



Really?


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 8, 2010)

(This is sweet)


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Oh come on,expecting a 35 year old to be an impact sub for the last 9 minutes is too much.Even Berbatov can't be blamed for that.
> SAF left it too late,thats what happened.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------
> ...




second that.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> @A_G: You know what I meant by pathetic remark. Giggs is suppose to be legend and veteran and should have at least tried to make some contribution as for holding the ball to waste time *before* Robben scored.


Did you really watch the match?  Berbatov and Giggs WERE subbed *AFTER* Robben scored.

I have no idea what even Berbatov would have done in only 10 minutes.  Fergie anyways preferred a half-crocked Rooney over him.

You're blaming the wrong people. Carrick is da man.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2010)

I stand corrected but when one loses from THAT position one goes bonkers!!!!!!

Baal ki khaal nikalo mat yaaron.

Point is quiet clear: Macheda should have come on instead of Giggs as the latter, even for 10 minutes, went to KPax with the pads.

I doubt if that Bulgarian would have had any impact even if he started.

@A_G: Yah SAF left it too late, we can see how the mood changed when Rooney was substituted.



> If you have a car and you decide to buy a new fuel injection system for it, you have to make sure it is compatable with what you have. If you have a Porsche, but you go out and buy a fuel injection system designed for a Lotus, it isnt going to work. In that instance, who is the ****? The fuel injection system? The Porsche? Or the guy who bought the wrong part?
> 
> A decent mechanic can obviously customise parts to fit his car. A decent mechanic can build a really great, fully customised motor from a variety of parts. Fergie is obviously a great mecahanic, he has been building cars that have been winning races and looking great for years. But on this occasion he bought a very specific type of a part, with a very specific set of qualities, and then tried to bend and twist it into something else, without making the necessary adjustments to the car to make it fit.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2010)

If Macheda would have been ineffective, people would have been saying, "Champions League is a big stage, we needed the experience of Giggs." Macheda instead of Berbatov? I agree.

What's done can't be undone.  The man who was at fault for the game was Carrick. ManU needs a "world class" midfielder.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2010)

I will watch Liverpool vs Benfica tonight as I am taking 3 days off.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2010)

ok no-one is stopping you.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

yea no doubts that carrick was poor yesterday.cost us the first goal,and thereby the match.

and yea we do need a 'world class' CM.nani proved his worth yesterday.motm for me.gibson also showed promise.so some positives indeed to take from the match


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2010)

^If you want to dig the dirt, the referee came in the way when Valencia laid the ball for incoming Gibson? That woild have been the 4th////// I think it would have been a goal but the refree distracted him .........

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------



> Reds agree Hernandez deal
> 
> Manchester United is pleased to announce it has reached agreement with Mexican club, Chivas de Guadalajara for the purchase of 21 year-old Mexican striker Javier Hernandez, better known as “Chicharito,” for an undisclosed fee, subject to a successful application for a UK work permit.


Talk about intent!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2010)

> Manchester United have confirmed they have agreed an undisclosed fee with Chivas de Guadalajara to sign Mexican Javier Hernandez.



subject to a work permit still.we'll get a look at him,when england play mexico come june.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm.. same age as Vela but with less NT caps and no European experience.
Also the games missed by Mexicans because of their international commitments are a pain in the arse.

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------

Did Eboue invent that celebration?
[youtube]nJLLo5TZ1Cg[/youtube]


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 9, 2010)

^^
 
Commentary fail though


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 9, 2010)

Liverpool 4-1 Benfica  Another nice European Night at Anfield. Goals from Kuyt, Lucas, and 2x Torres did the job 

In other news
Wolfs 0-1 Fulham. Fulham are through to the Semi Final too, beating the German Champions in their own turf. Kudos to Roy.

---------- Post added at 02:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------

Liverpool will play Athletico in the Semi Final. They have just knocked out CF Valencia 

---------- Post added at 02:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------

Fulham have a tough task versus Hamburg

---------- Post added at 02:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 AM ----------

And we live for another day too


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 9, 2010)

^ nice win for Liv.congratulations  i believe they can go all the way now.

correction: my bad.i forgot they're liverpool  fulham all the way


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2010)

Imagine the looks on the faces of Utd. fans if they lose the PL and Pool finishes with 4th+UEFA cup.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 9, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Did Eboue invent that celebration?



with all respect to eboue,that celebration is tm Ric Flair (the WWF/E legend  )

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Imagine the looks on the faces of Utd. fans if they lose the PL and Pool finishes with 4th+UEFA cup.



heck i dont care if that happens,coz liv know they pooped big time this season


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
Arsenal fans ruin the Spanish TV report.
And what better chant to use than this.
[youtube]Ddx0Lyi0v5M&[/youtube]


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 9, 2010)

the bald guy,the kid kissing the shirt logo and the thumping of the guy brought the lulz.eboue


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Fulham have a tough task versus Hamburg


as if Liverpool don't.  Stop underrating Fulham.

Fulham have beaten the German champions.  They will win against Hamburg.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 9, 2010)

ico said:


> as if Liverpool don't.  Stop underrating Fulham.
> 
> Fulham have beaten the German champions.  They will win against Hamburg.


Of course. Athletico would be hard enough, particularly our form away from home and that they have some brilliant players.
Anyway I really wish Fulham well versus Hamburg. Would be great to play them in final.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2010)

Me back!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 9, 2010)

back to the PL.potentially decisive matches this gameweek.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 9, 2010)

*Reina signs a new contract*


> “I’m delighted to  sign a new contract. It’s probably the best news of my life that I’ll be  here for the next six years. Me and my family are really happy here.
> “To play for Liverpool is very special. I’ve been here for five years  and now I will be here for six more and it’s very exciting.
> “It’s very important that my family love it here as well, as family  life is just as important as my career.
> “My wife told me from the beginning she was more than happy here. My  kids enjoy it and they have picked up the scouse accent already. I am  really proud of that.
> “In the years ahead they will speak much more scouse too.”



He can become one of the best keepers in PL ever.​


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 10, 2010)

Squad for tonight's El Classico:

Valdes, Pinto, Pique, Puyol, Alves, Milito, Marquez, Maxwell,  Chygrynskiy, Toure, Keita, Sergio(Biscuits), Xavi, Iniesta, Jeffren, Messi, Henry, Pedro, Bojan.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2010)

$Will the match be shown on Indian channels?


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 10, 2010)

no, unfortunately


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 10, 2010)

^ lol@your user title 

nah it wont be shown,and i think it'll be a Real win


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 10, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *Reina signs a new contract*
> 
> 
> He can become one of the best keepers in PL ever.​



he's a good shot stopper but he's not good with crosses .. he sometimes seems unsure


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2010)

He has good command of his area and excellent ball distribution.Best GK in the PL for me.
Atleast Pool are sorted in 1 position.Now if only Rafa...


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 10, 2010)

^  

id rate him alongside VDS atm.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 10, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^ lol@your user title



 



XTerminator_09 said:


> nah it wont be shown,and i think it'll be a Real win



lets see.the whole season is at stake.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 10, 2010)

^true.gonna be a close contest no doubt,but real may just nick it imo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice backlash by Burnley against Hull after the ownage last week.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Villa 0-**3 Chelsea*

We're going to Wemberley... again!! 

Goals from Drogba, Malouda & Lampard!! The FA Cup Final awaits!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 10, 2010)

we are back to the wembly again for the final .... 3-0 win .... 
LOL at the commentators who say that was a penalty ... Agbonlahor was almost half-way down to the ground and there was minimal contact by obi mikel if at all there was any!!! probably 30% chances of any referee giving a penalty for that ... it was gravity more than mikel who pulled him down ... u hear the sky sports commentator say its a penalty and its all over vidi ..penalty !!penalty !! 
full marks to the two center backs alex and terry ... alex is my MOM ..Malouda played well in the second half when villa right wingers got busy attacking than marking him


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 11, 2010)

Lionel  messi scores....gooooooaaaaallllll 1-0


----------



## iinfi (Apr 11, 2010)

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/8610632.stm 
this page keeps updating ...in the earlier days of HTML u cud not make such pages..... 
i v moved away from web technologies so i dont know much...
how is this page made... HTML, XML?? wats web 2.0 .. is it something more than HTML, XML, and flash?

added:
more than the page updating ... it doesnt update the whole page .. only a part of it does ...

---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------

From codebyfire on Twitter:   "Messi's genius is so often fuelled by the other magician Xavi (what a pass) - that's why Argentina won't win the WC."

LOL


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 11, 2010)

PEDROOOOOO 2-0


@ infi...that was a great pass from Xavi ...fortunately there is only one XAVI and Barca have him 

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------

Barcelona 2-0 Mad-rid


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

Atleast we did better than the Galactits against Barca.


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2010)

RVP vs Clichy darts. Nice stuff actually.

[youtube]fC91kqK0bYo[/youtube]

[youtube]sg0_MptwFWY[/youtube]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

Lol no wonder RVP hits the post all the time.

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------

*i41.tinypic.com/33b0ho2.gif

Fvcking hell,how do these cvnts get away with this?


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 11, 2010)

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/9175/madridu.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 11, 2010)

2-3 more seasons like this and look who's comin back to Utd..

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *i41.tinypic.com/33b0ho2.gif
> 
> Fvcking hell,how do these cvnts get away with this?



what dyu expect when you got webb as a ref


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol no wonder RVP hits the post all the time.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2010)

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs439.ash1/24217_407209912572_67920382572_4921512_1524810_n.jpg
 Whoever did this Photoshop stuff has done a terrible job


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

Lol @ Photoshop.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

Why?Torres has always looked like a girl.

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------

Totally forgot that Manure is in action today.Come on Fat Sam


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2010)

painted blonde.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 11, 2010)

breaking news .... 
Torres is gona be sold for as little as 20 million in the summer transfer as talks between the club and player broke down early Sunday. he is unlikely to feature in the game against Fulham. 
rumors floating in London say he wud v already played his last game for Liverpool and cud be a Chelsea or Arsenal player even before the WC kicks off.
Source: GAGA


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2010)

Lady Gaga?


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 11, 2010)

the fvck is happenin here? our season seems to be ending now.

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

fvck.gutted.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

Get in!It helps,but we still need Chelsea to drop a bucketload of points.


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2010)

Get in there.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

Berbatov


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 11, 2010)

hate to say this-bt you sucked big time today berba.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

At least the 2nd is in our hands now.Finishing above United will be sweet.
Need RVP back quickly.


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2010)

Rumour has it, RVP might be in the squad against the Spuds.


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

A frustrated Arsenal fan.
*www.goal.com/en-india/news/1567/my-say/2010/04/09/1866124/my-say-if-there-is-a-god-he-hates-arsenal


Martin Caceres to Arsenal?
*www.goal.com/en-india/news/222/tra...et-sights-on-juventus-defender-martin-caceres

A new keeper for us?
*www.goal.com/en-india/news/222/tra...al-set-for-battle-with-manchester-united-over

*www.goal.com/en-india/news/222/tra...chester-united-target-fernando-muslera-set-to


We need three center backs. Sol is not getting any younger, WG is the same. Silvester should be kicked out ASAP. One DM is needed too in case Song needs to be rested for upcoming big clashes. Diaby and Denilson are not up to the mark as DM's, although Diaby is great for counterattacks and Denilson for moments of brilliance (and titism). One striker is needed too, which is Chamakh. I would like to see Scezneczy or whatever the spelling at Carling Cup next season, either him or Mannone. Please sell Almunia/Fabianski. 

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------

Clichy wants Winter break!
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/clichy-english-clubs-need-winter-break


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2010)

Remove every link which you have in your post.

I don't want to visit that site ffs.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

Look at that sh1t pitch.Wouldn't be surprised at all if some Spud players end up with injuries)))


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2010)

Top 4 is GONE


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 11, 2010)

liv and utd having a similar season it seems now..relying too much on one man 

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

^ofcourse thats an overstatement  we're 2nd (as of now) and theyre 6th


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2010)

Another good day!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

*www.redcafe.net/f6/100-reasons-dimitar-berbatov-better-than-cristiano-ronaldo-258455/


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 11, 2010)

^^


@Krow
The "frustrated gooner" article is completely true 

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> *sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs439.ash1/24217_407209912572_67920382572_4921512_1524810_n.jpg
> Whoever did this Photoshop stuff has done a terrible job



*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/de/Bruno_poster.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

Spurs game is in AET,just what we wanted.Hopefully they'll get knocked out too.

Liverpool drew against Fulham at home while City own Brum 5-1.I think that the race to the 4th is  over now.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 11, 2010)

> 30. Berbatov doesn't bother with a warm up, he warms up during the game


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

POMPEY 1-0 

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

Can't stop laughing at Spurs


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2010)

ROFL LOOOOOOOOOL Spurs


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 11, 2010)

> he'll make you an offer you cant refuse.
> *i30.tinypic.com/10d6vs3.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

Think it will go to pens.Whatever happens,Spurs will absolutely be shattered after the effort they will have to put in the next 15 minutes.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2010)

^ Dude if it goes to penalties I'll blame you  
 Pompey to win


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 11, 2010)

SUDS!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

2-0


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

Bassong yellowed for kicking the ball 

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

FT.
Grant getting humped by somebody


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2010)

This is LOL
Portsmouth 2-0 Spurs


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2010)

hahahah Grant. Good manager.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

Grant to visit the brothel again today 

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

Whole world except Chelsea will be supporting Pompey in the final.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Whole world except Chelsea will be supporting Pompey in the final.


Hell yeah


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2010)

Good weekend for us but it is Chelsea who have one hand on the double.


----------



## Krow (Apr 12, 2010)

redcafe - 100 Reasons Dimitar Berbatov is Better Than Cristiano Ronaldo said:
			
		

> 440 - Awarded Green Peace merit of honour for saving most energy during a match.





 @ Spuds! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 12, 2010)

Moving on t the next season. A few players, who according to me, should be offloaded with immediate effect.

1)Eduardo- We are sorry dude, but you aint the same. Isn't pro evolution soccer,its the EPL, your recovery period has stretched way too long.
2)Denilson-A couple of good goals doesnt make him great, should be swapped for a proper DM.
3)Silvestre-No comments. 


What say?

We should be ready to splurge some cash on  a proper defender. Gallas isnt getting any younger nor any faster. We need another vemaelen but with moe experience against the greats in europe.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2010)

Edu is certainly expandable if Chamakh comes but who knows what a good preseason may do to him.Wenger is the best judge in this case.

Denilson started and is finishing the season on form with a poor spell in beteween.We can do with some DM cover but Denilson is a fine squad player.

The defensive situation is critical.Silvester and Senderos will go for sure.Sol is likely to leave too.There has not been any progress on Gallas' contract as well.I would really like Gallas to stay atleast for one more season.
If all of them leave(very likely) then we will have only TV and Djourou,who has not played for an year,left at Arsenal.

For me,a world class commanding CB is a must if Gallas leaves.If he stays we can do with a good young prospect as a 4th choice.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 12, 2010)

I dont see eduardo improving from here.Given he wont get match time with Arshavin,chamakh and RVP in the striking circle. It would do him good to shift to a softer league and inspire himself to some good performances. In the meantime, get another cover for Edu. 

List for summer

1 CB
1 DM 
1 LB 
2 Strikers

Dont flame me for this, but isn't Arshavin turning into an overhyped prick. All hype and no substance?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Dont flame me for this, but isn't Arshavin turning into an overhyped prick. All hype and no substance?


Fine, no problem. Can we have this "overhyped prick" as an exchange for Riera and Babel?  
OK 9m + Riera?  Would be fine deal for both 
P.S.: Do look at the number of games he had to endure this season before making any statements.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2010)

The only mistake by Arshavin - got injured at the wrong time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2010)

Arshavin has had an average season to be honest.I don't know if it is injuries,formation or just a lack of effort.
Still he is a big part of our plans.Hope he has a good pre-season too.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 12, 2010)

Err.. Wouldnt deal Riera for Silvestre either..Oh wait..maybe i would. 
Heard rumors about torres hunting for "no red" pastures. Should sign off with a bang(score a brace against chelsea. PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ)

Arshavin, to be honest hasnt done anything constructive throughout the season, he has been outmuscled and hasn't been half as effective. Add to that..hes selfish..

@Liv_fan- I share your apathy. 5 goals in 2 matches. great stat isnt it?


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Apr 13, 2010)

I dont expect gunners to spend more n i think it ll be only chamakh cos its a free transfer lol . 
When this season where they needed good players n fans pushing for new faces they didnt deliver, i dont expect anything from the management. Sorry dude, but i recon fab shud leave if no good players come in n switch to barca who are playing much better n winning trophies. N what if van persi comin back can be like edu comin back , lack of spark n match fitness. It ll b yet another sack.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 13, 2010)

Wenger would be splurging some cash this time around.A couple of strikers and a defender is a surity.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 13, 2010)

Even if Fab leaves for Bar Soap, where would he play? They already have a brilliant midfield. He might turn out to be like Pleb, in the subs bench. I'm sure Fab knows that. So I figure he would remain in Arsenal for atleast another season. 

Chelsea needs good DM cover for Essien, and a good right winger. (Anelka isnt getting any younger, why not swap him for Dzagoev?  )

Arsenal dont need Chamakh IMO, Bendy has come of age, RVP will be fit. And they play a 4-3-3 formation anyway, with 2 wing-forwards and a central striker, so adding another striker for that "one" spot seems too much. They absolutely need really good CB and DM. Hangeland? maybe . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Wenger would be splurging some cash this time around.A couple of strikers and a defender is a surity.


Make it a couple of defenders and a striker(chamakh)+ the usual U-17s from lower leagues.

But who knows,maybe the club will get taken over and Wenger will get 50-60 million to spend.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> But who knows,maybe the club will get taken over and Wenger will get 50-60 million to spend.


Aren't Les Arses in good hand already?


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 13, 2010)

^lest they become american pests too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2010)

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/van-persie-back-in-squad-for-tottenham-game
Its official.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 14, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Good weekend for us but it is Chelsea who have one hand on the double.


 
Yes, looks like Chelsea will win the EPL this time. They have 77 points compared to our 73 with 4 games in hand and a better goal difference.

Well, time to get a better striker than Berbatov? and also strengthen the midfield?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 14, 2010)

Another win!! 

We're getting warmer!!!  

BTW, I'm in Chennai now and damn busy, so excuse me for being absent for long spells!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 14, 2010)

joe cole was playing like piggy towards the end ... irresponsible ... der cud v easily been an equalizer by Bolton in dying moments .. everytime he got the ball he tried to score from outside the box thus giving away possession ...


> Piggy on the Railway Picking up stones; Down came an engine, And broke Piggy's bones. 'Ah !' said Piggy, “That's not fair,” “Oh !” said the engine driver


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

Almunia Sagna Sol Vermaelen  Clichy Denilson Diaby Nasri Eboue Rosicky Bendtner

RVP on the bench.Looks a bit weak on paper but we should get the result against those noobs.

---------- Post added 15-04-2010 at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was 14-04-2010 at 11:59 PM ----------

And the NLD is off.Sol all fired up
COME ON ARSENAL!!

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

Spud fans are booing anything and everything.

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

**** freak goal


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2010)

Time to bulk up and sell Almunia after the season.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 15, 2010)

1-0 tot..howler of a goal. GOTS for me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

This game is set up for Van Persie to win.We are driving a bus in their midfield but lack composure in attack.

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------

TV down

OH ****


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 15, 2010)

tot fans are worse than chels*its,cheering at verma whos clearly in some pain


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 15, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> This game is set up for Van Persie to win.We are driving a bus in their midfield but lack composure in attack.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...



what a goal... now whose the noob


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

****ing unreal our injuries are


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 15, 2010)

another added in the list of crocks? maybe.yea.silvestre on


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

Silvester on.Now we are ****ed.
TV looks to be out for the season I am afraid.

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------

Ha the tough ****er refused the stretcher.
We are still ****ed though


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 15, 2010)

players or not,arsenal surely need another medic staff


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

Score already,they are sh1t.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 15, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> players or not,arsenal surely need another medic staff



so true...
looks like the so called noobs are gonna have an easy ride

silvestre... our agent is on


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 15, 2010)

bendtner looks like a threat to me.

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------

mancini asswh*pe is at the WHL.wonder why he aint crying after being criticised by his own player 

---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

sania is doin his bit 

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------

eboue is doin a messi,dribbling all around.
only to be comprehensively beaten every time 

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------

crocksicky went down a bit too easily.poor fk by na(s)ri


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> so true...
> looks like the so called noobs are gonna have an easy ride


Ya they are getting fvcked left right and centre 

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------

Diaby has got back to being sh1t.WAKE UP


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 15, 2010)

Modric!!!!!!!! alumina saved arses' arses

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya they are getting fvcked left right and centre
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------
> 
> Diaby has got back to being sh1t.WAKE UP



who're the n00b here btw??

clichy!! side netting


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2010)

Can't find a good stream.

Let's see what happens. BENDTNER ftw for me.

Nasri is actually better than any midfielder which the other top teams in the EPL have for me. I expect a performance from him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

Good performance but a consistently bad final ball is costing us.
Need Walcott and RVP on for Diaby and Eboue


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 15, 2010)

@ ico-hasnt done anything impressive apart from being off and scrweing a shot wide

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------

in terms of chances,tot have been way better..arsenal havent dont much threatening with the amount of possession they had.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> who're the n00b here btw??



Tottnumb,if you need clarification.


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2010)

k lets get RVP in. Wenger isn't happy.

I want a goal within 10 minutes.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 15, 2010)

Almunia!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 15, 2010)

with the amount of possession they had,arses should be kickin themselves for not creating enough chances.should be their area of concern in the 2nd half.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 15, 2010)

Why is no one on IRC ?


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 15, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Almunia!



i wont blame him,that was surely a howler of a goal..also,its coz of almunia theyre still 1-0 down.


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2010)

sigh, have to go to sleep. Not well.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 15, 2010)

arsenal get what they deserve. a 2-0 deficit


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

I am fvcking seething.Fvck the title,just don't lose against these cvnts  you muppets.

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------

SEND ****ING PERSIE ALREADY.Whats the point of waiting 5 more minutes.,

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------

Robin shows straightaway what were we missing.Had he been fit we would have ran away with the league.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 15, 2010)

wenger is furious like a kid who's just been denied a candy xD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't know why I am still watching it 

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------

Van Persie is so good.

Edit ,hit the bar.Just not our day.

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------

Come on arsenal get another.

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------

Can't believe we lost to THEM.Maybe 6 players out is too much to handle for any team.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 15, 2010)

its over.full credit to arses to fight in the end.gomes the motm for me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2010)

No offense but this is LOL.
Anyway Spurs truly deserve top 4. 

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Can't believe we lost to THEM.Maybe 6 players out is too much to handle for any team.


Still shouldn't lose to Spurs who had a testing FA Cup and would have been mentally drained after that result.


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2010)

Gomes MOTM. Good to see RVP back. He's class.

The current generation of Spud fans will remember this for their life.  



XTerminator_09 said:


> wenger is furious like a kid who's just been denied a candy xD


Still with more class than the fat potato because he doesn't make racist remarks.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2010)

When is teh DVD being released?


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2010)

exactly. 

Spuds ftw for now. Beat the mancks and the chavies.

And LFC deservingly lose the 4th spot.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2010)

ico said:


> And LFC deservingly lose the 4th spot.


Yup  And Arsenal will deservingly finish 3rd this season


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Apr 15, 2010)

Gunners are goners for this season . I dont get it that they dont take shots in d area ,they turn it around pass goalkeeper back n forth, n lose games like this. Its good that persi has not lost his touch, he made couple of good shots. Its goodbye to the title race. 
Its chelsea all the way to lift the cup.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 15, 2010)

Barcelona 3-0 Deportivo

and Messi not scoring for a change


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2010)

I just realized that we were without 6 first teamers. Not a bad result....1 man teams like LFC and Manu will crumble even more.

---------- Post added at 07:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------

And *Thank You Sol Campbell - *the best English defender of his generation.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

I forgot how good RVP was.Really made us an incisive side like pre-Christmas Arsenal.
Too bad Holland will send him crocked from WC.

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------

A decade unbeaten was a great run.
Here is to another one.

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> Still shouldn't lose to Spurs who had a testing FA Cup and would have been mentally drained after that result.


Mental drainage is the last thing that matters in the NLD.
Yes we all wanted to smash them but the loss of 6 top players is too much against a top 4 challenger.

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------

Fvckers  He got injured in a week.
*www.redcafe.net/f7/van-persie-never-gets-injured-any-more-274412/


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 15, 2010)

> Andres Iniesta suffered a calf tear in his right leg during training  this lunchtime and early indications show he could be out for up to a  month.
> Iniesta suffered the injury during training and doctors have diagnosed  “a total rupture of the right femoral biceps muscle” which will keep the Spanish  midfielder out for the next four weeks.





all barcelona hating people must be rejoicing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

Well atleast he'll be back for the World Cup which is all I care about


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 15, 2010)

> Never gets injured
> 
> But he does go cold turkey. Just leave some cocaine lying around the sidelines at the Emirates and let circumstance dictate his fat once again.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 15, 2010)

List of nominees for PFA  Player of the Year Award 2009-10

*PFA Players' Player of the Year nominees:*
Carlos Tevez
Cesc Fabregas
Didier Drogba
Wayne Rooney

*Young Player of the Year nominees:*
Cesc Fabregas
James Milner
Joe Hart
Wayne Rooney​


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

24 year old Rooney for young player of the year?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 15, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> List of nominees for PFA Player of the Year Award 2009-10​
> 
> *PFA Players' Player of the Year nominees:*
> Carlos Tevez
> ...


 
Rooney for PFA player of the year.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 15, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> List of nominees for PFA  Player of the Year Award 2009-10
> 
> *PFA Players' Player of the Year nominees:*
> Carlos Tevez
> ...



wayne rooney for young player seems.. strange...

for PFA player of the year
heart says rooney...
but mind says...(this is blasphemy) tevez(looking at his overall game and the effect he's had)

but this is not my final decision.. i'll wait for the season to end.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 15, 2010)

Joe Hart should be awarded in Young category while Rooney is a sure shot for the other one.
But why was Malouda not included? He had more impact than Drogba.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2010)

^^How can Hart win the young player award over him?Just because he gets more points for being younger?If thats the case surely Fabregas should win it


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 16, 2010)

for young player of the year
it should be fabregas

but guys do u'll know what is the criteria for a player to be in young player category?
under 25?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2010)

I think Rooney will win it, but I hope Drogba wins it


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2010)

James Milner on Fergie's radar


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 16, 2010)

Our new home kit 
*i178.photobucket.com/albums/w257/sinsister_photos/newkit.jpg

Featuring the Adidas TechFit technology to enhance muscle performance


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2010)

^Looks very clean nd classy.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 16, 2010)

Liverpool is up for sale ... auction starts 

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8624597.stm


my bid.
Rs. 0.99/-

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

0.99 INR looks disrespectful .... sorry
revised bid ...
150m GBP


----------



## Rahim (Apr 16, 2010)

It was about time the 2 owners sell the club to a group who really care about the club and their great community of passionate supporters.

Will Rafael Benitez stay now?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2010)

*i178.photobucket.com/albums/w257/sinsister_photos/newkit.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2010)

^^That looks good on players.I heard it has a skin tight and a normal version.Hope Lampard wears the latter.


			
				a_rahim said:
			
		

> a group who really care  about the club and their great community of passionate supporters.


Noone gives a sh1t about that,unless fans themselves buy it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Rafa btw


----------



## iinfi (Apr 16, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Happy Birthday to Rafa btw



thank you!! God bless you


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 16, 2010)

iinfi said:


> thank you!! God bless you


Good lad
Here's your gift *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIrg7CFy2T4&feature=related


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 16, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^That looks good on players.I heard it has a skin tight and a normal version.Hope Lampard wears the latter.





lampard+skin tight shirt=


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 17, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Good lad
> Here's your gift *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIrg7CFy2T4&feature=related


Happy B'day lad. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvvaehhw7kY

Enjoy


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 17, 2010)

alright,time for the epicest manchester derbies.somehow i aint getting a good feeling about this 

Rooney's back,that should boost the team up,and expecting a 4-4-2 formation today(thats the best for the team imo) and rafael instead of neville.

My pred 2-1 City,just being realistic though my heart thinks the reverse.title challenge to end here.Earnestly hoping im wrong.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2010)

Well those two matches would go a long way to decide the league champion.

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------

LOL Martin Atkinson will referee ManUre v Citeh


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 17, 2010)

Man Utd: Van der Sar, Neville, Vidic, Jonathan Evans, Evra, Fletcher, Scholes, Gibson, Valencia, Rooney, Giggs. Subs: Kuszczak, Berbatov, Carrick, Nani, Rafael Da Silva, O'Shea, Obertan.

Neville 

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------

United have been the better team so far,in terms of chances. Giggs is having an off day today.would like to see him subbed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> Neville


teh Cvnt


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 17, 2010)

what the heck is fergie thinkin?giggs has been epic poor this match.

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

thats it.season over for us too.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> thats it.season over for us too.


 

They score. Looks like you closed your TV.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 17, 2010)

SCHOLESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
 you beauty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2010)

ok you didn't.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 17, 2010)

ico said:


> They score. Looks like you closed your TV.



i was kinda frustrated with giggs..and kinda sensible sentiment that.

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

another et pwnage  lol me for forgetting we were playin citeh


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2010)

Scholes does a Bendtner.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2010)

We still have hope  We still have belief 

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------

*twitter.com/TheBig_Sam





> Dioufy in trouble with the cops again. I've warned him if he doesn't settle down then I'll just cancel the adoption proceedings.





> Finding it hard to concentrate on this match. Sir Alex has been using that Nivea moisturising set I got him for Xmas and he smells devine.





> Came in to the house to find the wife taking a piss in a child's potty. I pretended I was okay with it, but I'm not sure I am



Quality lads


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 17, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> We still have hope  We still have belief



same here 

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------

Sam allardyce on twitter 



> "Just had a wank with an oven glove on. The sensation was electric, but I've got bits of Findus Crispy Pancake all over my cock now."



 

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------

*news.bbc.co.uk/media/images/47662000/jpg/_47662253_neville66.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2010)

For the 5th time in last 5 years.
Fvck this season.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 17, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> For the 5th time in last 5 years.
> Fvck this season.



 make that 'n' times (n= no.of years till wenger gathers a decent non-crocked side)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2010)

@A_G A few good signings (read: Wenger buying quality players) would ensure that will not happen next. Arsenal do have dough IMHO. Just Wenger should buy :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't believe anymore that he will strengthen the squad,just the usual replacements for outgoing players.
All we can hope for is that fringe players like Diaby step up and deliver.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 17, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I don't believe anymore that he will strengthen the squad,just the usual replacements for outgoing players.
> All we can hope for is that fringe players like Diaby step up and deliver.



then you might as well get used to sayin 'fvck this season'


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2010)

Unexpected win indeed.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 17, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Unexpected win indeed.



sweet too,especially after everyone had written them off (me too,but not by heart )


----------



## iinfi (Apr 17, 2010)

looks like there is gona be another twist in the title race.
playing slow moving Deco (no physical presence), Mikel and Drogba at the same time against a swift Spurs side is beyond me.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 17, 2010)

Bale!!!!! epic ftw  title race is ON


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2010)

Bale has been quite purposeful and why cant big clubs give him a look?


----------



## iinfi (Apr 17, 2010)

forgot to mention the other liability in my previous post ... Paulo Ferreira ...
he is not fit for a Championship side ... had ivanovic played in that position both goals cud v been avoided.... huh ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2010)

Fvcking hell.United have all the luck in this world.Ferguson made a pact with the devil or something?


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2010)

Come on you spurs.

Now do that next week too.

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------

"haha father of the year is sent off"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Bale has been quite purposeful and why cant big clubs give him a look?



Tottenham is big club


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2010)

They are the little spuddies.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 17, 2010)

Now let's hope this score continues. www.premierleague.com live score shows Terry redcarded......Let's also hope this trend continues next week.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2010)

digitized said:


> Let's also hope this trend continues next week.


Exactly. I agree on that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fvcking hell.United have all the luck in this world.Ferguson made a pact with the devil or something?



I wont be surprised if this is the case. No wonder we have been sh!t this season


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 17, 2010)

Ohhh...*1*-2. Just a couple of more minutes to hold.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 18, 2010)

ico said:


> Exactly. I agree on that.



he meant Utd winning and Che losing  hope you got that


----------



## iinfi (Apr 18, 2010)

in every single important match which Paulo Ferreira has played,he has single handedly given away possession at crucial junctures and his loose defending has cost us dearly.... cant believe such a mediocre defender has been at EPL for over 5 seasons now


----------



## Rahim (Apr 18, 2010)

@iinfi: What do you mean? You havent seen these : Gary Neville, Mikhael SIvestre, Keown etc......

@the_fan_whos_season_was_long_over: Do you mean Liverpool is now outside top 4? or cant comeback to take their 4th position next season?  [customary two smileys]

Spurs had so many clear chances and had they taken all of them Chelsea would have lost by 5!!! and that would have reduced Chelsea's superiror goal difference.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 18, 2010)

we lost half the battle even before kickoff
Ivanovic was 100% fit and so was Ashley Cole..... ashley is back from injury ... so cant expect him to play for 90 mins. i cant believe Paulo Ferreira was played despite Ivanovic being fit... i told u folks before KO whn i saw the team sheet that there is a twist to the title race ..... 
who plays at right back for the reserves and youth..... lets bring that kid on for the remaining 3+1 games .... will definitely be better than Ferreira


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> @iinfi: What do you mean? You havent seen these : Gary Neville, Mikhael SIvestre, Keown etc......
> 
> .


Keown and Silvester in the same sentence?
Keown played for over a decade at Arsenal and gave Steve Bould a run for his money.In any other team he would have been a mainstay in defense.
Silvester is a sack of sh1te,I'll give you that.Neville is way beyond his sell by date.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> @the_fan_whos_season_was_long_over: Do you mean Liverpool is now outside top 4? or cant comeback to take their 4th position next season?  [customary two smileys]


the_league_table_does_not_lie_and_sure_you_can_enjoy
and_I_know_nothing_about_next_season


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2010)

Keown gets full marks for pwning the horseface.


XTerminator_09 said:


> he meant Utd winning and Che losing  hope you got that


I meant Tottenham's form carrying on to the next week. 

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs472.ash1/25903_383491053388_732103388_3705193_326879_n.jpg


----------



## Apple Juice (Apr 18, 2010)

lol fags.


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2010)

* I GREW UP WITHOUT A FATHER, ARSENE HAS BEEN MY DAD *

* I cried when I joined Arsenal*

* TWO hands, clasped in prayer and holding a rosary chain dangling a large  cross  are etched deep into Alex Song's left arm. *

 Underneath are simply inscribed the initials S.B.R. and the numbers  21.02. 
 The tattoo is a tribute to the memory of his late father Rigobert, who  died on  February 21, 1991 when Song was just three years old

 But it's the only memory the Arsenal star has of his tragic dad. Song  was too  young to remember him and, incredibly, still does not know how he died. 

 Growing up without a father was tough. Living in the same cramped house  in  Yaounde, Cameroon's capital, with 17 sisters and 10 brothers was just as   hard. 

 And living on your own in a hotel in a foreign country as a homesick  14-year-old while jealous football coaches starve you is exceptionally  rough. 

But the unsung (or unSong) hero of the Emirates has not trodden the  usual path  to the top. He admits he spent lonely nights crying in his room after  joining the Gunners from Corsican club Bastia, but that Arsene Wenger  helped  him through and became the father he never had. 

 "When I arrived at Arsenal I didn't know anyone, could not speak a word  of  English and hated the food," said Song. 

"My first two years here were very difficult. I would cry alone in my  hotel  room. When I finished training I would spend all my time on the phone  with  my friends in France. I ran up a huge phone bill. 

"I was not very confident but Arsene helped me a lot and I want to give  him my  biggest thanks. He had faith in me, eased my worries and made me feel  very  welcome. 

"The club found me a flat in Enfield - complete with French television  channels - and that helped me settle!" 

 He was even happier when his student girlfriend Olivia flew over from  France  to join him. She could speak English, translated all his bills and  cooked  the food he loved. 
 They married in England and now have two young sons Nolan, 3 and  Kaylian, 1. 
 Family is so important to Song that his sons' names and birthdates are  also  tattooed down each arm. His wife's name is inscribed on his right wrist  while his right arm carries the names of some of his brothers and  sisters  but "it's not long enough to have them all." 

 And Song, 23, admits: "My life changed with the birth of my first son.  Now I  am so happy. I want to give everything for my sons because I never had a   father. 
 "When I was at school all my friends were picked up by their dads. But I  had  nobody. That affected me a lot. 

"I still don't know how Dad died. It was so difficult to come to terms  with  because I was so young. And I have never asked Mum about it, even to  this  day. 

 "All I know is that he died when I was three. Now, every time I walk off  the  Emirates pitch I look up to see my wife and sons it makes me so happy.  My  family come to every home game. They are my motivation." 

As a youngster growing up in poverty-torn Africa, his only motivation  was  football. 
 His mother Catherine tried to stop him playing because she wanted him to  focus  on his education. But as Song confesses: "School was not my favourite  subject. I only wanted to play football." 

 He admits he doesn't remember much about his life in Cameroon, growing  up with  his father's 27 offspring from different wives. 

But when he was eight, his mother and an aunt took him and two of his  brothers  to carve out a new life in Paris. 

*Destiny*

 While his mother worked as a cleaner, they all lived in a cramped  one-bed  apartment in Paris before moving to a slightly bigger place in  Seine-Saint  Denis. It was the move that would launch his career. From his front  door,  the young Song could almost touch the famous Red Star stadium - home to  the  club founded by World Cup creator Jules Rimet and where fellow Gunners  team-mate Abou Diaby started out. 

 "When I realised I was living opposite the stadium I thought football  would be  my destiny," says Song. 

 He asked one of the coaches if he could play "but when I told Mum I  needed my  papers to play for Red Star she said: 'No chance.' However, the manager  persuaded her to let me play." 

Now 13, Song starred in the youth team wearing a pair of cheap boots he  had  bought from the market near his home. 

He played there for seven months until a woman agent phoned him after  one  tournament to offer him a place at Michael Essien's former club, Bastia  in  Corsica. 
 "Mum didn't want me to go," recalls Song. "And my first three months  there  were very difficult. I was living on my own in a hotel. I was just 14,  homesick and thought: 'I can't stay here.' 

 "But the manager Francois Ciccolini took me to his house, gave me food  and  bought me new clothes. 

"Then one day, the academy coaches had a meeting about which one of us  would  be good enough to play in the first team. 

"Francois pointed at me and said: 'Only him.' After that the other  coaches  would say: 'Don't give him food.' They tried to starve me to make their  players look better." 
 But when Ciccolini was promoted to first team manager, Song - still only  16 -  made his debut. 

 He still remembers his first wage packet and recalls: "It was 3,000  euros. I  had never seen so much money. I celebrated by going shopping. I was used  to  bartering for clothes in the markets - now I was going to top fashion  stores." 

"I spent all the money very quickly because it was my first money from  football. 
 "But I wasn't concerned about having a good life from football, I just  wanted  to play." 
 Then, at 17, he got the phone call from a coach at Bastia that would  catapult  him to Arsenal and a dream meeting with his hero Thierry Henry and the  rest  of the Arsenal Invincibles. 

 "He told me Arsene Wenger wanted me to come to Arsenal," says Song. But I   didn't believe him. For me, Arsenal was THE team. Everyone at Bastia  wanted  to play for Arsenal. Not Barcelona, nor Real Madrid, nor Manchester  United. 

 "To play with Thierry Henry, Dennis Bergkamp, Robert Pires, Freddie  Ljungberg,  Patrick Vieira. But when I got the call I thought it was a joke. 

 "It was only when we arrived at London Colney and I saw the Arsenal  training  ground that I believed him. 

"Then I met Arsene Wenger. He told me he had seen me play for Bastia and   wanted me at Arsenal. 

 "Then Thierry embraced me and said, in French: 'Welcome to Arsenal.' 

 "I couldn't believe it. I was 17. Then Dennis tried to talk to me, but I   couldn't speak English. 

"I was in awe of them. I went on the pre-seaon tour to Austria and I  remember  thinking: 'If Arsenal let me go now I will still go home happy. When I  got  back to the hotel on that first day I rung my friends and all they asked   was: 'Get Thierry's shirt for me!' After the Austria trip I went back to   Bastia and didn't hear anything for three weeks. I thought I had done  something wrong. 

 "But then Arsene phoned me and said: 'I want you to come to Arsenal.'" 

 Fast forward five years and Song is now the driving force in Arsenal's  midfield with three Premier League man-of-the- match bottles of bubbly  sitting in his Radlett home. 

*www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00106/song_weng_280x420_106549a.jpg* SONG:  With Wenger

*Injury forced him to miss Wednesday's 2-1 defeat at Spurs which  virtually  ended the Gunners' title bid this season. 

 But Song is desperate to win silverware to repay the debt he owes  Wenger. 

 As he prepared for today's trip to Wigan, Song added: "Arsene is the  best  manager in the world and I look upon him as a father, my new dad. He  puts  his trust in young players like no other. 

 He works very hard every single day to make us better and we want to win   something for him. 

 "Of course, it is important to win trophies but, remember, we are still a  very  young team. 

 "We know our fans want a trophy and we are very close to winning  something. 

 "My message to our fans is: 'Believe in us. This team will get better.' 

 "I am at the right club. Forget Barcelona, Arsenal is the best club. 

"Arsenal have given me everything and I love this place. If I had to  leave I  would break down and cry. It's still my dream to win the league here." 

 And if Arsenal do eventually win the title, Song has just enough space  on his  left arm for a Premier League trophy tattoo...

**www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/sport/football/785475/I-GREW-UP-WITHOUT-A-FATHER-Ars%C3%A8ne-HAS-BEEN-MY-DAD.html*


----------



## iinfi (Apr 18, 2010)

description of early part of Song's life ..... almost made me cry .... 
all the best to him ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2010)

ALMUNIA DROPPED


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 18, 2010)

ico said:


> Forget Barcelona, Arsenal is the best club.



OMG, he really needs a psychiatrist.(after the gang rape that took place)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2010)

Fvck Barca
THEOOOOOOOOOO

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------

Twatttttty get in!


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 18, 2010)

I dont need to say anything, we play football on the field,not in our dreams. arsenal found that out.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 18, 2010)

You noobs!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2010)

Epic fvck up but not surprising given the number of players coasting.


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2010)

Almunia and Fabianski both should go. GK crisis.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2010)

7 vs. 3 and still let them score.GK is not the only one at fault.
What was AW saving RVP for?
Shambolic,heart-breaking stuff.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 18, 2010)

Haaaaahahahahahahaaaaaa!~!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2010)

The team is fine. Just bring in a world class GK, CB and a DM cover for Song.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 18, 2010)

Poop-senal


----------



## iinfi (Apr 18, 2010)

cant believe someone can defend like this ... does some one have the world cup schedule with the match timings in IST .... any channel gona broadcast it here?? I m Italy fan when it comes to national team ....


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 18, 2010)

^dunno if the schedule is released yet.but espn star is covering it

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

Pompey score,btw 

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




> Quote-BBC
> _Arsene Wenger is appearing before the television cameras without a tie. Yes, it's come to that._


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2010)

it was an eyesore. If anything.The match that is. Fabianski hsould come down to India and start practicing in a poultry farm catching chicken.As of now, it would be difficult for him to catch a cow in a 5x5 enclosure.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 18, 2010)

> Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger after the 3-2 defeat at Wigan: "It is the most disappointing defeat of the season and the way we conceded, it was also the most disappointing. It is difficult to understand and accept, perhaps the players felt too much comfort but in football you must stay focused for 90 minutes and we were punished. We made mistakes and they took advantage, they were sharper in the final part of the game."



he's usually frank in his post-match interviews,but i expected an excuse for this humiliating fvck-up


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 18, 2010)

LMAO over Arses pooping 

Fabianski has proved that Almunia is better


----------



## iinfi (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol .... Lol .... Lol .... Lol ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Arsene Wenger is appearing before the television cameras without a  tie. Yes, it's come to that._


Hope he and Sol literally kicked some arses in the dressing room.But he has to take the blame as well for sh1te tactics and subs.

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

Need to bring a defensive coach,a GK coach(Poom was 3rd choice behind Almunia lol),and 3 or 4 quality additions if we want to fix this yearly mess.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 18, 2010)

> Hope he and Sol literally kicked some arses in the dressing room.But he has to take the blame as well for sh1te tactics and subs.



true.no one can live with this,especially a team competing for the highest honours

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------

carew's missed a penalty


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2010)

@ Les Arses
Arses = New Spurs now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2010)

Ya right  When they will be getting a CL spot at Liverpool's cost.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 18, 2010)

to sum up, a great weekend to be a Utd fan


----------



## Rahim (Apr 19, 2010)

*link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid29318049001?bctid=78701787001

Look at Almunia sitting beside that WIgan fan 

It is about Time Wenger stop acting daddy and be a hard master.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 19, 2010)

barca travelling to milan by bus .....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 19, 2010)

Torres out for the season.

sigh.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 19, 2010)

*Brother of United's Mame Biram Diouf beaten up after Manchester derby*

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/apr/19/manchester-united-city-diouf





> Abdul Diouf, visiting his younger sibling while on holiday from Dakar, was punched and kicked to the ground because he was wearing his brother's shirt from the Carling Cup final, with the player's surname emblazoned above the number 32 – as worn previously by Carlos Tevez.
> 
> Witnesses said the 28-year-old was set upon after "walking the wrong way" during large-scale disorder outside the City of Manchester stadium. He was struck several times but did not lose consciousness. "He was attacked from behind by some Manchester City supporters as he was walking away from the ground," Jim Solbakken, Diouf's agent, said. "Fortunately he managed to get away without any bad injuries and he did not need medical treatment."



sack of sh1tes..attack an innocent person,that too from behind.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 19, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fvcking hell.United have all the luck in this world.Ferguson made a pact with the devil or something?




we make our luck you fool... we haven't been lucky ... remember the 1st half of the season with all the injuries...

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> *Brother of United's Mame Biram Diouf beaten up after Manchester derby*
> 
> *www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/apr/19/manchester-united-city-diouf
> 
> ...



what more can u expect from them?


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Torres out for the season.
> 
> sigh.


This season belongs to Wooney then as the EPL's second best striker after Dogbra.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 19, 2010)

ico said:


> This season belongs to Wooney then as the EPL's second best striker after Dogbra.



i say rooney has been far better than drogba this season.also in terms of inspiring the team.drogba has been average at best when chelsea have been under pressure.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 19, 2010)

Drogbaa pwns. But Rooney will win PFA sadly, no matter how I want Drogba to win it


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 20, 2010)

*i39.tinypic.com/2ujpfeb.jpg

 what citeh cvnts deserve


----------



## Rahim (Apr 20, 2010)

> Newcastle claimed a 2-0 win at Plymouth to clinch the Championship title and seal the Pilgrims' relegation to League One


Good job Toons!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 20, 2010)

YAY TOON!
Now go back down again.

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------

The only team I want up next season is Notts Forest.A big club with a lot of history which hasn't been in the PL lately.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 20, 2010)

personally,id like to see west ham go down now,next season,if they continue with their no-show.with the resources they have they should be in a comfortable position,but yesterday's match vs liverpool confirmed my dislike towards their current tactics.yea zola is trying his best.but its not enough.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 20, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The only team I want up next season is Notts Forest.A big club with a lot of history which hasn't been in the PL lately.


Yeah. It will be nice to see them back in PL, because it will send good message since they were  in League One just few seasons ago.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 20, 2010)

An appeal to fellow posters here, why don't we discuss non-matchday topics?

I always wanted to ask this question. If a player who has been blessed with strength and  uses that natural ability to out-muscle the other player, who is weak, does that amount to unfair advantage? I see plenty of referees blowing the whistle and giving freekicks in fabour of the latter.
If a skillfull player uses his mastery of dribbling and tricks to go past players, isn't that too unfair on the former's part? But we seem to clap for that guy. 
Both are using the abilities which are naturally bestowed upon them and good at.


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2010)

Davids could do them both.

A perfect sliding tackle is as admirable as a dribble past 2-3 players. Out-muscling is fine until it isn't a "foul" and doesn't involve things like tugging the shirt.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 20, 2010)

Well,if the physical player is using unfair means to stop the skillful player then a foul is appropriate.However if your Messis get beaten in a shoulder to shoulder battle then its fair and usually is not deemed a foul.
Both the styles have their place,but a physical player needs to be skilled as well to use his skill efficiently and safely.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 20, 2010)

Classic case studies here would be Drogba and RVP I guess. Dont mention that midget's name. 

As long as there is no tugging of shirts, diving, tripping, stamping, there is absolutely no harm in using physical advantage. Drogba is not skillful, but he more than makes for it by winning the ball through sheer strength, and of course speed. 

RVP, in the 4-5 months we saw him, used skill, chipping the ball over, and getting into good positions. Again, with speed. 

Speed is critical to both. It's not misuse of advantage, rather it's making most of the opponent's disadvantage (in case of strength or skill) 

Terry in his early days, Makelele, Campbell, Essien, Song, Edgar Davids, etc. managed to use combo of speed and timing to tackle strikers. Dawson's tackle on Drogba over the last game was classic case of cancelling out Drogba's physical presence. But Terry, well, I needn't say more. 

So it's a case of both perspective and fact.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 20, 2010)

How will you define "out muscle"? If out muscling doesnt involve fouling, then it is fine. Otherwise it is NOT.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 20, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> How will you define "out muscle"? If out muscling doesnt involve fouling, then it is fine. Otherwise it is NOT.


It's what Drogba does  

9/10, he wins the ball fairly. Through plain physical strength.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 20, 2010)

Unfortunately 80% of the physical players in the English leagues atleast,are just brutes who want to get "stuck in".(Shawcross,Martin Taylor) They are not skilled like Makelele or Gilberto to use their physique wisely,so they prefer to just lunge in.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 20, 2010)

How about Italian league? The way Lucio-Samuel play, it isquite physical.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 21, 2010)

Nobody's active? Quite strange.

BTW Inter 1-1 Barcelona at HT at San Siro.
Inter's passing is awful and their defenders are making mistakes. Barcelona has been a little slow, maybe they dont want to over-commit. Messi is being body-checked .


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 21, 2010)

another reason why players like drogba and messi are ineffective when their team is down..3-1 inter and very comfy at the back..messi is silent as a grave in away games.

Milito is so prone to being offside,he cross checked with the linesman to see if he was off,when he headed in the 3rd for inter.and he was off imo 

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------

as far as the tackling issue goes,its plain and simple.if you have the skill,use it.

My view is that shoulder-thrusting when vying for a ball is absolutely fine,however pulling the shirt,lunging is unfair.Out-muscling on the other hand doesnt involve pushing or kicking either.



> How about Italian league?


they are wary of fouling,one slightest push and they're down on the ground.theyre proficient as hell in diving 

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------

none of messi's tricks are working..shouldve been brought off for henry.

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------

inter>barca in the second half. barca have their task cut out. 3-1 ft


----------



## Rahim (Apr 21, 2010)

How arrogant of Guardiola to bringon ABidal for Ibrahimovic and keeping Henry and Kirkich on the bench!!!

Anyway a lesson to all beautiful football clubs, one needs to have some devils tgo places and in Inter, they got their monster 

Bolatelli thinks himself Zidane and showing temper towards fans. He should prove himself before doing tantrums.

Full makrs to Mourinho and Samuel-Cambiasso-Zanetti who showed no mercy to Barcelona's front three.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 21, 2010)

Again, I stand vindicated


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha. Beaten at ther own game. To be fair to barca, they had a tiresome journey. But what the hell..enjoy.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll say Edgar "teh pitbull" Davids as the best DM of 1995-2005 era just because of the fact that he could tackle and dribble both like a monster. He had both strength and flair.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2010)

Got to hand it to Mourinho.Who wouldn't want him to be their next manager?


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, he can manage.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 21, 2010)

Mourinho is a heck of a manager who just want success. period. No mushy-willy-i-am-so-beautiful talk. Just pure capitalist. Players respond to his tactics and he is very very good at it.

Will Guardiola play Henry at Camp Nou? He showed his inexperience in not putting Henry on and behaving like an arrogant kid. He should have shown maturity by over-looking his annoyance with Henry at Emirates, as survival was at stake at San Siro. No way back even for this great Barcelona team. Another 1000 miles journey back home would drain them further.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> No way back even for this great Barcelona team.



I wouldn't say that.Barca need only a 2-0 win at home to go through.They have already shown that they can dismantle Inter in group stages.



> Barcelona striker Zlatan Ibrahimovic said after his side's Champions  League defeat that Inter defender Marco Materazzi attacked team-mate  Mario Balotelli in the players' tunnel."
> Ibrahimovic said that he saw  what happened after Balotelli had thrown off his jersey in anger and  given a middle finger salute to the Inter fans after the final whistle.
> 
> "I  saw that Materazzi was attacking him in the players' tunnel and I've  never seen anything like it," Ibrahimovic told RAI. "If I were him, I'd  have left Mario alone, but Materazzi was attacking him and I was  stunned. If Materazzi had attacked me like that, I would've decked him  in a second!"


*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=774498&sec=uefachampionsleague&cc=3888

Fair play to Materazzi for beating up that tw@t and Zlatan for the lols.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 21, 2010)

somebody needed to show balotelli his place..who better than the one who's been abused by many already  i bet materazzi had been waiting all these years to take out the anger


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Jose Mourinho will win the European Cup it seems.

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




thewisecrab said:


> Again, I stand vindicated





dreamcatcher said:


> Haha. Beaten at ther own game. To be fair to barca, they had a tiresome journey. But what the hell..enjoy.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 21, 2010)

InTheNews said:
			
		

> Inter Milan manager Jose Mourinho has attacked Barcelona's players  for criticising the referee during his side's 3-1 victory in the  Champions League semi-final first leg yesterday.
> A number of Barcelona players approached the referee after the  final whistle and later spoke at their frustration at not being awarded a  penalty after Daniel Alves was challenged by Wesley Sneijder in the  second half.
> Speaking after Tuesday's first leg, Mourinho said: "*Why can  Barcelona not act like champions and accept they lost on the night to a  team that played better? We played very, very well." *
> He also accused the Barcelona players of having "short memories",  referencing the Spanish club's victory against Chelsea in the  semi-final last year.
> ...


All Hail Mourinho. 

@LFC_fan
Clean your mouth's with Bar Soap. Where was your midget yesterday?  [that's what my vindication refers to  ]


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

It was Midget's day off. lol. 
LOL. Lets not take anything away from Messi though. He's a class act, only when no one attacks his balls.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well every one and that includes Mr.Drogba, Rooney, Torres, and almighty greats have bad days.  
And  @ you calling him a midget. Just because he is short he is NOT crap, maybe you are midget(short)minded 
A tactical aware manager can neutralise ANY damned player in the world if his players do his job.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 21, 2010)

He didnt have a bad day afaik (didnt ze the match, lots to study)

My friends say he was running around, had absolutely no effect with possession. Mourinho made his players tackle him everytime he got the ball, or choked him by crowding him up. That left Pedro open (that's what my friend's say about the goal)

How can a player who's scoring for fun (with what, 4 hattricks) have an off day?  

Anyways, the battle is only half won. I'll definitely watch the Camp Nou encounter


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

Well.Song got to Messi's nerve in the Emirates. He wasn't half as effective. Nuo Camp is probably a turn on for Messi.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> How can a player who's scoring for fun (with what, 4 hattricks) have an off day?


47 games - 40 goals and 10 assists. I don't like him much, but he is far ahead of any other player on the planet. Accept it. (No question of not)


----------



## Rahim (Apr 21, 2010)

Messi didn't had an off-day. He was tactically nullified.

Loved Mourinho's post-match comments


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 21, 2010)

ico said:


> 47 games - 40 goals and 10 assists. I don't like him much, but he is far ahead of any other player on the planet. Accept it. (No question of not)


Exactly. He *cannot* be having an "off" day if he's scoring at such a rate, Maybe that speaks highly of Song, Essien, and of course, La Liga


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 21, 2010)

he was totally ineffective yesterday,second a_rahim there...the less we talk of lol liga,the better 

the phact is messi is the best player on the planet,*more so* when playin at camp nou,he's *often* been rendered powerless in away games against big opposition.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Meh 
La Liga is a good league. Not so defensive minded but still strong league neverthless. You can't ever take away the fact that Messi is a fantastic player and among best in the world. And Messi was nullified by the genius of Jose.

btw Essien actually set Messi to asist for Iniesta


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Exactly. He *cannot* be having an "off" day if he's scoring at such a rate, Maybe that speaks highly of Song, Essien, and of course, La Liga


It's just that Inter didn't let Barca pass to him.

"All passes in this route are 'intercepted' please try after 90 minutes."


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Messi is a player form of Barcelona. If he doesn't have the ball he looks sh1t, when he has, he can  create magic.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 21, 2010)

He's got some skills. I agree. He's got a great first touch, light-touch too, and keeps low while running, so increases chances of getting a free kick if tackled. 

But by playing in La Liga, where all they pay attention to attack, Messi is thriving. All other teams from other leagues have managed to shunt him out. 

Essien kept him quite for both matches, Song made him his dinner at The Emirates, and now Inter. If he's a genius, I'm sure he can figure a way out


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

Cummon wisecrab. Lets not be too harsh on Messi.hes only 22. I mean he will develop with time. But then, among toddlers, hes the best.Next only to fabregas.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 21, 2010)

He was somehow predictable whenever he touched the ball.

Why are guys nit-picking on him so much? He definitely is not use to the physical game but i am sure would bring that to his game as he learns. Johan Cruyf has a lot of influence on how this Catalan team plays, and doesn't know how to play a different game, somewhat same as Arsenal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Cummon wisecrab. Lets not be too harsh on Messi.hes only 22. I mean he will develop with time. But then, among toddlers, hes the best.Next only to fabregas.


He's better than Fabregas. (not really comparing since they play in different position, but in the sense in effect in games and that what he has achieved)


----------



## Rahim (Apr 21, 2010)

> *Sir Alex delight at Reserves title*
> 
> *Sir Alex Ferguson has praised the work done by Ole Gunnar Solskjaer, Warren Joyce and the Reserves players after United were crowned Premier Reserve League North champions on Tuesday night.
> 
> *Fellow challengers *Liverpool lost to Everton*, meaning they cannot now catch leaders United, who have won the trophy for the first time in four years.



lol at Liverpool


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 22, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> He's better than Fabregas. (not really comparing since they play in different position, but in the sense in effect in games and that what he has achieved)



+1 when did fabregas last play an influential role playing against a *big* team?

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

btw talkin abt the reserves title,we got some great young prospects for the coming years


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol. i was kiddin. Dont take it to heart guys. 
But then, saying that fabregas hasnt been influential against a "big" team is a blatant lie. Only this season, he had ManU jumping for cover at OT. The result may sound a bit underwhelming.. but we all know what happened that day. Fabregas coupled with a pair of proper strikers would be unstoppable.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 22, 2010)

Bayern ncicked it past Lyon with a 68th minute deflection by Robben. Ribery red carded.  
If Lyon goes through, Barca/Inter can start partying.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 22, 2010)

Ribery involved in a prostitution racket+getting red carded 
Robben is their messiah,seems to get a goal when bayern look down and out.Still i think baern should go through. 1-0 at home is a great result.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 22, 2010)

Robben is a gem of a player.Robben+Sneijder+RVP= The Dutch a force to reckon with.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 22, 2010)

Why did Mourinho sell him?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 22, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Why did Mourinho sell him?



duh! because he was always injured..! malouda is not doing bad.. remember his replacement


----------



## iinfi (Apr 22, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Why did Mourinho sell him?



injury prone ,... however he has played his best football after chelsea sold him.

there v been bigger mistakes which the Chelsea management v made in the past ... like not giving Mourinho enough freedom in the transfer market after his second season!! forcing him to buy Sheva and Ballack to start playing beautiful football ... 
performance suffered as a result and ensured his exit  ... 
personally i wud love to have him back nxt season ... but i v heard rumors that Sir Alex Ferguson will retire by the end of this season and Mourinho is going to replace him ... we v heard a lot of such rumors over the years ... but u never know


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 22, 2010)

> Robben+Sneijder+RVP= The Dutch a force to reckon with.



and add jonny heitinga and van bronckhorst at the back;Van bommel,Engellar,De Jong and Van der Vaart in the midfield, and forwards like huntelaar,kuyt and you get a monster of a team!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 22, 2010)

Those who have followed Holland, must agree that they have always been blessed with great players. YET they are also famous for not playing like a team because of their massive ego.
Most of them are injury prone too.
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

How's United coming through for this Saturday clash with in-form Spurs? 
Will Liverpool lose intentionally to Chelsea to stop United from lifting that 19th title? Considering Benitez's N-th re-computation of Next Priority, ie, Europa League since 4th place is long gone, who knows?

I still believe Chelsea are still master of their destiny despite the slump.
======================================================


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone heard the rumors about Gerrard today ?


----------



## Rahim (Apr 22, 2010)

^What is it? Joining Chelsea?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Will Liverpool lose intentionally to Chelsea to stop United from lifting that 19th title?


No WAY. :/


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 22, 2010)

Ha ha ha. Rumours coming in that Stevei Me knocked up a 17yr old, got her preggers, and she's keeping the kid!  

At same time, his wife is having an affair with another footballer. 

Could this get any better?


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 22, 2010)

^ cant find any source..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hola!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 22, 2010)

@xterminator
i said rumours


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 22, 2010)

found a source..and what better than this 
*www.redcafe.net/f7/world-cup-wags-reporting-gerrard-moving-abroad-293600/


---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------

@wisecrab - there are sources for rumours too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^What is it? Joining Chelsea?


Maybe,he'll fit in well with JT.
and Ribery.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 22, 2010)

> Gerrard is clearly doing his bit for Rafa's youth policy






> I'd love it if this is true. Hahahah finally he has a baby of his own



roflol


----------



## Rahim (Apr 22, 2010)

> *Aboutreika18*
> Maradona?





> *Boss* on *RedCafe.net*
> Messi = untouchable, Messi invented dribbling, yes, it was him, remarkable feat really considering his age



Talk about loonie toons!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2010)

^^Thinly veiled sarcasm aimed at the Messi wankfest


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 22, 2010)

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_prem/8636703.stm


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2010)

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/9553/x610g.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 23, 2010)

atletico 1-0  Forlan the Liv tormentor has scored.carragher couldve cleared the slowly moving ball but miscued completely.

almost end to end stuff this.


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2010)

Hamburg 0-0 Fulham @ FT.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2010)

Still have the home leg to play for. And Carra should really have cleared that. :/

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------




> Liverpool’s away record in all competitions this  season now reads, P27 W7 D7 L13. Wins v Leeds, Unirea, Debrecen, Bolton, West Ham, Everton and Aston Villa.


Pathetic. :/


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 23, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> > Liverpool’s away record in all competitions this season now reads, P27 W7 D7 L13. Wins v Leeds, Unirea, Debrecen, Bolton, West Ham, Everton and Aston Villa.
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic. :/




+1..when did liverpool last lose tht many no. of games?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_prem/8636703.stm


Its hard to sympathise with Portsmouth after seeing the way the club was being run for the last few years.All of it is their fault and the crediters deserve to get their money.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2010)

Portsmouth will not get their UEFA Cup place either


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 23, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Its hard to sympathise with Portsmouth after seeing the way the club was being run for the last few years.All of it is their fault and the crediters deserve to get their money.



true.the  was for their fans,for the ones who spend their money to see their cloob play,the ones who suffered coz of the turmoil.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 23, 2010)

......one more reason to rest players for benitez against chelsea.......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 23, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ......one more reason to rest players for benitez against chelsea.......



hmmm. rightly said


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 23, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ......one more reason to rest players for benitez against chelsea.......



lookin at their 'full-strength' team which played yesterday,its upto Chelsea to poop in order for them to lose.if they play their usual football,they should easily win.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2010)

Chelsea game is after Athletico game IIRC, no real reason to rest players. And we have to ensure to finish above Everton.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 23, 2010)

*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=775446&sec=transfers&cc=4716

would be uber cool,if this happened.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 23, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> *soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=775446&sec=transfers&cc=4716
> 
> would be uber cool,if this happened.



it would be gr8.. as long as he's cheap cuz he's 29


----------



## Rahim (Apr 23, 2010)

@lfc_ yah you are right about the schedule. I was under the impression that liverpool will play chelsea this weekend.

There are some talk of swapping Huntelaar with Berbatov.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 23, 2010)

^burnley host liv

and the berba rumours are false.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 24, 2010)

^yah on SUnday.
WOnt you be delighted if that rumour comes true?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2010)

*twitter.com/Matt_le_Tiss
*twitter.com/Nemanja_VidicNV
*twitter.com/MrJoseMourinho
*twitter.com/Arry_Redknapp
*twitter.com/Gary_Neville
*twitter.com/Pat_Evra
*twitter.com/SignoreCapello


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^yah on SUnday.
> WOnt you be delighted if that rumour comes true?



nah man.if you gonna rate berba's signing on a scale of 10,he'd be around 5 for me.you cant ignore his contributions last season,plus he's had his moments this season too.Just that he set his standards too high at tottenham,and is unable to come anywhere close this season.

but if compare him with a 30m pound signing,he comes nowhere close.

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> *twitter.com/Matt_le_Tiss
> *twitter.com/Nemanja_VidicNV
> *twitter.com/MrJoseMourinho
> *twitter.com/Arry_Redknapp
> ...



twitter ftw


----------



## iinfi (Apr 24, 2010)

the way the game has gone so far  i dont see united dropping points....so most likely its gona go down to the last game of the season ...


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

1-0 Utd  giggs penalty 

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

fvckin hell,king literally jumped on carrick and yet no foul...rafael  pooped

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

2-1 naniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :d

3-1 giggggggsssssssssssss!!

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

great and deserved win.bale should be a LM instead of LB.what was he doin during the 2nd goal??


----------



## Rahim (Apr 24, 2010)

^But Spurs gave a good account of themselves. I agree Bale was confused with the balancing act since he has been playing LM in the last 2 matches and then told to defend as a LB.
When will Rafael grow up?

Nani's goal was cool while Berbtov looked interested for a change.

Looking forward to Emirates now.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 24, 2010)

looks like someone mixed something in united players lunch ...

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

dont miss this ...
*www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk/news/Take-a-look-at-Wayne.6249232.jp

LOL LOL LOL

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

c this also ... LOL *twitpic.com/1i10e1/full


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

^maybe it was the unprecedented heat..evra and nani puked


----------



## Rahim (Apr 24, 2010)

^Yah............Nani and Evra felt it


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

^they oughta train here in india 

btw lol@ the scenes at the KC stadium



> Steve Bruce is fuming, and well he might be. It's unseemly at Hull. Jozy Altidore and Alan Hutton go for a high ball together and Altidore goes in strongly on the Sunderland defender, who reacts poorly by getting up and throwing the ball at the US striker. Altidore loses it completely, headbutting Hutton. Altidore is sent off rightly, and after treatment, so is Hutton. Not sure Hutton should have got more than a yellow, however pathetic his reaction was.




---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




> 1557: Football is officially mental.



  

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

hats off to Kirkland.9 stitches on the face,and he's still playing.

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------



*www.bearsac.com/Meets.Celebrities/Arsenal.Emmanuel.Eboue.JPG



---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

Toons reach 100 pts..beat 2-1 ipswich.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

Arsenal

    * 21 Fabianski
    * 03 Sagna
    * 18  Silvestre
    * 22 Clichy
    * 31 Campbell
    * 02 Diaby
     * 07 Rosicky
    * 08 Nasri
    * 14 Walcott
    * 17 Song  Billong
    * 11 Van Persie

YAY RVP STARTS and Song!

Vieira and Kolo start for City,greedyfvck on bench.Hope Eboue twats him there.

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

The defense need to be strong and carry Silvester or we may even concede 4-5 goals on counter.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

vieira must be stoked for a great reception.adebayor on the other hand....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2010)

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/3519/58951230479011855177861.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Apr 24, 2010)

^wah mazaa aa gaya


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *img341.imageshack.us/img341/3519/58951230479011855177861.jpg



okay lad...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

Haha Kolo hugging his Arsenal mates.

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------

Adebayor looking like what he is like-Retarded 12 year old girl.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------

HERE WE GOO

Cvnty getting roundly abused already.

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

Spirited performance from us so far.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

> HERE WE GOO



i just hope arse dont goo tonight


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

Silvester has been our best player


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

he's made some terrific challenges i hear


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

Someone take a shot for ****'s sake!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2010)

lol I am convinced Silvestre is a ManYoo agent 

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Someone take a shot for ****'s sake!



awww come one. Let them play beautiful football


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

Nasri,good strike.

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------

Silvester turning back into sh1t,fast.

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

Diaby and Song getting Vieira frustrated 

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

Hate it when we hold up the ball right at the edge of the box

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------

Bring Rosicky off for Bendtner.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

i say place king+campbell in england's starting line-up,theyve been that good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

How demented is Adebayor looking!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

song crocked?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

CVNTY coming on with RETARDED hair.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

vieira cheered as he goes off,ade booed 

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

song whooop his asssss...bellacvnt


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

for Adebayor


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

barry is hopeless,he's their ballack

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------

arse fans booing is scaring the sh1t out of citeh players


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

Adebayor looks scary when he laughs.The evil clown looking cvnt.

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------

Vote Eboue


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

adebayor's face+ridiculous ponytails+his cvntness+his laugh = wtf

eboue 

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------

Given has hurt himself.good try by diaby

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

looks more serious than i thought.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

Noob GK coming on.Expecting him to be a blinder


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

not even a single citeh player standing by given,shows their cvntness 

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------

fans clapping.deserved.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

Silvester getting one over Adebayor 

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------

RVP owning ****y and Clichy owning tevez.Fantastic.

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------

Eboue the pwnerer


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

fk in a great position+no given = chance for arse to score

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------

rvp almost hit the bar..a thing which he loves to do


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

Fabinski's distribution is much better than Almunia's.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 24, 2010)

C Kompany is almost crying 

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------

A draw mathematically ends Arsenal's title challenge, incidentally.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2010)

Automatic CL place secured.

---------- Post added 25-04-2010 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 24-04-2010 at 11:59 PM ----------

Atleast the losing streak is over.I'll take the result given that there was nothing to play for.

---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

Edit:Top 4 secured not 3rd place.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 25, 2010)

*www.livescore.com/default.dll/game?comp=spain1&game=340450


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice guns ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> *www.livescore.com/default.dll/game?comp=spain1&game=340450


WTF.Did they decide to have a collective wank on the pitch?


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 25, 2010)

^teh ref mustve tried a mass booking


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 25, 2010)

So this season ends trophyless for Arsenal?
I can assure that next season will end up trophyless for them too, if Wenger doesn't buy at least 2-3 quality players.
Maybe I dont have right to say anything since my own club hasn't won trophies for a while, but just my opinion.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 25, 2010)

Well Chamakh is in. A goalkeeper is surely coming in. We also need a defender IMO.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So this season ends trophyless for Arsenal?
> I can assure that next season will end up trophyless for them too, if Wenger doesn't buy at least 2-3 quality players.
> Maybe I dont have right to say anything since my own club hasn't won trophies for a while, but just my opinion.


And that next season may well turn out to be Arsene's last one here with the contract expiring.

I hope he gets a new contract with a decent transfer budget this summer.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 25, 2010)

^wenger wont leave arse imo.cant imagine him managing any other club


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 25, 2010)

If Arsenal gets taken over by one Kroenke, what do you feel could be the consequences?


----------



## Rahim (Apr 25, 2010)

May is coming ................


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 25, 2010)

*www.goal.com/en/news/10/italy/2010...se-mourinho-called-mario-balotelli-a-son-of-a


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2010)

whats is the reason for the player to behave like that during the game ....? well i dont know much abt Balotelli


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> If Arsenal gets taken over by one Kroenke, what do you feel could be the consequences?


Not much would change.He is on the board and is effectively running the club at the moment.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh fcuk. Liv slaughtered Burnley at home. Something arsenal and MANU havent.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2010)

Chelsea are 3-0 up against Stoke right now. 30 more minutes to go. 

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

Make zat 4-0 - KALOU HATTRICK!!!   

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------

5-0... Lampard!  

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

Stoke hit for 6 

Daniel Sturridge!! 

6-0!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 25, 2010)

See you lot at Anfield. No way you'll seal the title there. No way.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2010)

It's 7!!! 7-0!! 

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

Final Score: CHelsea 7-0 Stoke

3 times we've scored 7 goals in a single game. 

Boring, boring Chelsea!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 25, 2010)

Haha.catastrophic.Chelsea have the premiership by the back of their fingers now.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2010)

first n foremost .. .... there was considerable pressure early on ... and Ballack played brilliantly in central defensive mid-field position ..... 

we v to develop a backup right back ... we cannot rely on Paulo Ferraira for that role in crucial games .... 
for next season we need a striker .... a young mid-fielder (backup for aging Deco/Ballack) ... a center back (backup for the aging Carvalho) ... 
Tevez, Ribery, Dawson ... we have to offload Deco and Paulo Ferraira ...


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 26, 2010)

fvck football temporarily,the thread of the week is this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1230220#post1230220


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2010)

*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=256880.msg6863331#msg6863331

Come on lads. Make sure, if Chelsea want to win the league title, they have to f*cking earn it.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 26, 2010)

> However it would also be great to see Carra score an own goal, celebrate by running along the byline pointing to the crowd, kiss the camera and reveal a t-shirt saying "Are you watching Mr Ferguson?" or something along those lines.





---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------

btw rooney is the pfa player of the year 

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




> TheBig_Sam   The missus bent down to pick up my roller skates last
> night and I saw she had a nappy on under her skirt. Not sure what that's all about.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2010)

Great to see TV making it to the PL team of the year.Signing of the season.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2010)

> Bruno Labbadia has been dismissed as manager of Hamburg ahead of their trip to Fulham in the Europa League.


Strange timing and i thought only Chelsea has a moody owner


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2010)

gr8 to see fletcher evra ,rooney & valencia... in the pfa team
all of 'em deserve it

the signing of the season is between valencia and tevez
and it is valencia
it could have been tevez if he had not cost 47 million

but valencia has been the best sigining of the PL this season


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 26, 2010)

Valencia is utd's signing of the year,but imo mr.verma is the signing of the PL this season.he's been simply phenomenal.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> Valencia is utd's signing of the year,but imo mr.verma is the signing of the PL this season.he's been simply phenomenal.



i'll disagree .... personally he's just ahead of TV for me..
valencia has been ever improving and has been consistent
and now he's even learnt to use his left foot...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2010)

Malouda deserved the place more than Valencia. 

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------

And  Drogba the PFA player of the year.

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

And oh Song deserved too instead of Fletecher


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2010)

PFA Awards are a joke. Who cares??


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2010)

^Yah!!!!!!! Giggs got it last year lol :::::::


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2010)

iinfi said:


> Lalit Modi



hehehehehehehe


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Malouda deserved the place more than Valencia.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...



ya right!  & next gerrard should be there instead of fabregas


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2010)

Frank Lampard - 25 goals this season, yet doesn't make it into this joke of a team.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> PFA Awards are a joke. Who cares??



one major flaw with PFA... is that they give the award away even before the season finishes... the voting takes place in jan feb
so its actually PFA award for players who were best for like half of the season


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, and Malouda - 12 PL goals, 8 assists. Lampsy also has 15 assists, equal with Fabregas.


*www.premierleague.com/page/Statistics

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------




ssk_the_gr8 said:


> one major flaw with PFA... is that they give the award away even before the season finishes... the voting takes place in jan feb
> so its actually PFA award for players who were best for like half of the season



Eggjactly!! That's why they are even more absurd.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Frank Lampard - 25 goals this season, yet doesn't make it into this joke of a team.



agree with you .. lampard should be there instead of fabregas
but the awards were decided a month ago
and lampard has hit form in the last month or so

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------

And Malouda also deserved a place instead of Milner


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, well. Doesn't matter.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tevez is another one who i think deserved a place 
and cuellar should be there instead of ivanovic..
cuellar has been phenomenal at RB


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll have to disagree about Ivanovic, though. The guy has been exceptional. We never missed Bosingwa at RB for the entire season. Now that Iva got injured, only then has the RB problem cropped up again.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'll have to disagree about Ivanovic, though. The guy has been exceptional. We never missed Bosingwa at RB for the entire season. Now that Iva got injured, only then has the RB problem cropped up again.



have you seen cuellar play for villa.?...he's been consistent throughout the season and he just pips ivanovic


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG!! JOSE MOURINHO IS SUCH A F***** S** O* A B****. Look what that f****** tweeted back to my asking whether he would prefer Arsenal as a club. F***** B******. 

@dreamcatchertdf Arsehole Wanker not decide to leave. He be told to leave. Arsenal no interest me at all, no big club.

WTF!!! B*****. Hope Bartcelona tears Inter apart. TEAR THEM APART. OMG!! I am so bloody pissed at that a******.


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2010)

These fakers rock.

*twitter.com/MrJoseMourinho
*twitter.com/RafBenitez


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 26, 2010)

Eh?Fake? Joke's on me? :O


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2010)

www.twitter.com/TheBig_Sam ====> legend.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Eh?Fake? Joke's on me? :O



yes it is


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2010)

^Those links are awesome, better than linuxhaters blog  Thanks for posting.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL!!I just came across his profile. Would have been awesome if not for my antics.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 26, 2010)

> @dreamcatchertdf Arsehole Wanker not decide to leave. He be told to leave. Arsenal no interest me at all, no big club.



 but kinda true ntl 

also  x 2 for the lol language


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> have you seen cuellar play for villa.?...he's been consistent throughout the season and he just pips ivanovic



Seen him, but Iva has been equally good, if not better.

That said, let's put this argument to bed.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 26, 2010)

@Dreamcatcher
You have been had 

*bit.ly/aw3TJ3


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2010)

lol  . . .


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2010)

Sneijder out of Barca clash
Influential playmaker laid low by leg injury

It might impact Inter's link to the front two.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 26, 2010)

@ALL- Not funny.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 27, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i'll disagree .... personally he's just ahead of TV for me..
> valencia has been ever improving and has been consistent
> and now he's even learnt to use his left foot...



Valencia over Lampard\Malouda is a joke.Simple as that.Good signing but not a patch on the sensational TV this year.

---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------

*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/manchester-united-10-11-away-nike-shirt-leaked-2.jpg
*i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp211/Doevle/Skjermbilde2010-04-25kl171901.png

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------

Good home kit(a bit like Arsenal 2008-10) but the away one is sh1t.
Btw. the 3rd shirt looks like our kit.

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

Arshavin.eu Q&A


> *5.      From Rattenfanger
> Andrey, do you know that some football fans write erotic stories about  you with other members of your club? What do you think about this?
> Arshavin*: They can write whatever they want. It's up to other  members. The main thing is they don’t touch my body parts



WTF!What kind of fan does that?and  at him replying this question.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 27, 2010)

^wtf is the away shirt..reminds me of the lol shirts of the 1990s.

some of the worst Utd kits ever:

*www.sport.co.uk/public/Man-United-93-GK.jpg
*www.sport.co.uk/public/Man-United-92-GK.jpg

wtf is this too

*www.thefinalthird.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/arsenal-91-away-shirt-lee-dixon.jpg

lee dixon mightve been ashamed


----------



## Rahim (Apr 27, 2010)

Chelsea and Spurs kits are way ahead of United's. 
United should bring back White into their kits and junk that "V"
-----------------

While Valencia has improved, but Vermalen is too consistent to warrant a comparison.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 27, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ya right!  & next gerrard should be there instead of fabregas


No Liverpool player deserved to be in the list (perhaps Reina did, but Joe Hart was phenomenal this season).
As for that I do think Lampard perhaps deserved that place.
And yes no way Fletcher, and Valencia deserved a place in PFA team.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 27, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Valencia over Lampard\Malouda is a joke.Simple as that.Good signing but not a patch on the sensational TV this year.



n00b.. read before u post....

i didnt say valencia... over malouda or lampard ??
i said both malouda and lampard should be in the team(instead of cesc and milner)
valencia also deserves to be in the team. he has been the best RM of this season.

But signing of the season is valencia . period.

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> And yes no way Fletcher, and Valencia deserved a place in PFA team.



unbelievable .. u're biased as hell 

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

the utd... away kit is not good
home kit is good though
and AON.. seems odd on the shirt


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 27, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> n00b.. read before u post....
> 
> i didnt say valencia... over malouda or lampard ??
> i said both malouda and lampard should be in the team(instead of cesc and milner)
> ...


I read what you posted.
I am saying that the notions of Valencia in the PFA team over Malouda and him being a better signing than TV are both bollocks.

Oh,and now you want to oust Cesc from the team?
Get your act together mate.


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2010)

Malouda > Valencia.

Lampard > Fletcher.

Fabregas > Fletcher.

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




ssk_the_gr8 said:


> But signing of the season is valencia . period.


 
What about a defender getting more goals than the "so-called signing of the season" and for approximately half the price.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 27, 2010)

ico said:


> Malouda > Valencia.
> 
> Lampard > Fletcher.
> 
> ...



1st.. Malouda is a left winger and valencia is right ... both should be in the team...

dont compare fletcher to fabregas and lampard..
both are attacking CM's where as fletcher is a defensive CM

if u want 2 attacking CM's in team then fabregas & lampard are fine

in the team it has to be between Fab & lampard... and lampard pips him

& valencia's comparison with TV, dont forget  valencia's assists & gr8 defensive work

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I read what you posted.
> I am saying that the notions of Valencia in the PFA team over Malouda and him being a better signing than TV are both bollocks.
> 
> Oh,and now you want to oust Cesc from the team?
> Get your act together mate.



why are you comparing valencia and malouda...??
i have been saying Malouda over milner...

And about Lampard instead of cesc.... i've already posted my reasons


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 27, 2010)

Valencia isn't bad, but lacks dependability. Even SAF isn't half satisfied with him to give him regular starts throughout the season. He's a good player, but miles to go before he can match the likes of malouda.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 27, 2010)

i hope they read all of this worthless sh1t and change the results


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 27, 2010)

Ya lets close down all worthless internet forums.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 27, 2010)

Did Gary Neville kissed Nani & Evra in HT? that made them puke?


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 27, 2010)

citeh appeal the fa to bring back Joe Hart


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 28, 2010)

Bayern through to the finals. A walkover to be honest.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2010)

Hope Barcelona twat Inter, dont want to see a Bayern-Inter final. 
(since I dont fancy German teams against Italians, even though both Hamburg and Dortmund have beaten Juventus in European Cup final)

BTW:
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/apr/28/liverpool-jonjo-shelvey-charlton
Hope it's a good signing

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 AM ----------

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/apr/27/arsenal-andrey-arshavin-barcelona


---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/europe/8647900.stm
Vintage Mourinho 

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/apr/27/scott-parker-west-ham-sullivan

Give us Carlton Cole then


----------



## Rahim (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!!!!! HAttrick by Olic.

Why are you guys still rooting for Barcelona, who have been trumped 3-1 and yet Inter is not the favorite to progress to the final? Inter would definitely score at Camp Nou and though Barcelona have all the twinkle feets but when it comes to papa, they will oblige 

LFC: Don't you have the remote?
Honestly Bayern have been lucky to an extent but i am happy to see the legendary club back on the top of European football. 
When there is so much at stalke you can't expect a premeir league scoreline, do you? WHile you and me are not effected by the result but the players do.

I rea about Arshavin's interbiew and saw the same familiar "I would love to join them" quote, thats why didnt post it. Admiration for Barcelona is phenomenal but he should stay witht he project of Arsenal. But then again Barca need that left sided wing forward as Henry will not be there next season.

Have anyone here followed Madrid and their performance in La Liga? I am surprised with so much negative press and yet they are just1 point behind Barca


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2010)

Arshavin won't even get a look at Barca.He needs to shut up and work here.

So Bayern get a free ride against French opposition as expected,well atleast it wasn't Manchester cruising to the final.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 28, 2010)

im gutted at how we threw away the opportunity of a walk-through to the final..if only we had kept our nerves  still full credit to bayern,but still they'll be second best in the final,thanks to their inconsistent defence.

as for tonight,i think sneijder's absence will be more than good news for the barca faithful,as all of their attack revolved around him and maicon.but inter dont need to score,they just have to defend properly for 90 mins.so imo theyll be favourites to go through,although barca too have a great chance to progress through.



> He needs to shut up and work here.




---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------

btw hoping big time that liv twist the title race big time by beating/holding chelsea.Chelsea haven't won this league fixture since October 2005,after all.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 28, 2010)

^I will give Anurag an e-party if Liverpool beat Chelsea 

*Ribery banned for final
Bayern ace handed three-game ban*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2010)

Come ON Barcelona then. It would be hardfor Bayern to beat Inter in the final and seeing those corrupt cheating Inter scumbags winning European Cup would be sh1t.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2010)

I have signed up for Anyone-but-Barca club.Come on Inter.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 28, 2010)

AArrggghhh...ARSHAVIN!!! That short fart is getting to my nerves. What does he think of himself? I would rather have this skunk take his fat ass off Arsenal than create a furore which is not needed ATM!! What has he done all season to demand such attention? 

*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/201...-guarantee-andrey-arshavin-will-be-at-arsenal


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2010)

Rafa Benitez said:
			
		

> My future is Atletico Madrid


It's official. Rafa to Madrid!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 28, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I have signed up for Anyone-but-Barca club.Come on Inter.



+1
go inter.beat barca and those bayern cvnts.

btw ribery


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2010)

AC Milan,Lyon and Celtic are the teams invited for this year's pre-season Emirates cup.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 28, 2010)

^ you mean a crock-fest with AC milan,some lyon pwnage and some eduardo diving practice vs celtic?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2010)

^^Yes

Barca vs. Inter is sh1te.Diving and time wasting all around
Cvnts.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 29, 2010)

Messi is a prick. Its official.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 29, 2010)

this inter barca game was always going to be a tactical game than a game of football .. its a game of chess ... inter very well know they cant beat barca at their pace and skilll ... they know to defend well and are good at counter attacks ... y not play to ur strength

like last time the ref has been paid well .. i strongly believe the ref will do it for barca again .... all the ref has to do now is send off wesley sneijder ...then game over ...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 29, 2010)

all the so called the beautiful way of playing football, that team is resorting so play acting 

iinfi is right. The referee has Barca dna for sure


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2010)

Barca out of European Cup. Inter in final. Hope Bayern twat them.
And oh refereeing was good in the match except the red card.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 29, 2010)

What a nerve wracking finish to the match!!!!!!!!

Lets all do a hahahahahahahaha at Barca


----------



## iinfi (Apr 29, 2010)

looks like cheque to the ref bounced ... or full payment was not made by half time as previously agreed ... assist. ref didnt get the msg .. hence didnt flag for the Pique goal ... 

BALLS to barcelona ....

Mourinho is more happy in beating Barcelone because of the injustice melted out to Chelsea last time around... this time it was a Mourinho masterclass .. beat ur oppositon in an area where ur good at ... blast what the world talks ..... Inter marked the opposition out of the game in both legs ... who cares who played beautiful football ... LOL


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 29, 2010)

LFC_fan, I ask you again. Where was your midget? 

Messi is (as I've been saying for 2yrs now) an overrated piece of ****. He couldnt do anything with a 10 man Inter 

I wanted Motta to kick Biscuits in the balls, make him impotent. Bloody son of a who.re 

Anybody has the links to Mourinho's post match interview?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> LFC_fan, I ask you again. Where was your midget?
> 
> Messi is (as I've been saying for 2yrs now) an overrated piece of ****. He couldnt do anything with a 10 man Inter


He almost scored a stunner (great save by goalie) and laid a good ball to Bojan Krkic who wasted it.
He was restrained during the match and that's more of credit to Inter. 
Remain deluded 

As for overrated pile of ****, it's no one but Zlatan Ibrahimovic.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 29, 2010)

i was with lfc_fan and troll on irc all match,and we easily agree on the below points:

1.match was sh1te.nthng much to see except diving and theatrics.
2.ref was UNBIASED.
3.inter defended brilliantly.

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------

as for messi,he was playing against some brilliant defending.Inter were 10 men,but almost everyone among the 10 was a defensive-minded player.so one player less didnt make any difference.

Guardiola must be crying like a baby now to have sent Bojan on instead of Henry


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 29, 2010)

Ref had a decent match barring the red card on Motta. He fell for Biscuit's antics too easily IMO. 

Assistant refs had a bad game here. However, crucially, they got the "last" goal correctly disallowed. 

The diving-theatrics were from BarShit  

Messi is not as great as everybody says 

@LFC_fan
Just one shot? That doesnt speak highly of a "world" class player everybody have made him. That's 3 european teams now that have managed to shunt him out. Chelsea, Arsenal (first leg because of Song) and Inter. 

If he was a genius, he could have created chances for himself atleast, let alone others. Pique, Xavi had a good game. 

Messi was thwarted. Like he has always been in EVERY european game.  (2nd leg vs Arsenal doesnt count as there were too many injuries to Arse's first team [yes, i support Wenger atleast for the match  ] )

Ibrahimovich = Barbie Doll, lol Mourinho screwed BarShit's case in the transfer window too


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2010)

Nor he is "sh1t midget" as you potray him to be. 
My opinion about Messi is closer to this:


> he is a fabulous footballer and on his day a joy to watch but equally as has been proven over time he can be nullified with the right tactics (or just have someone like Alvaro Arbeloa mark him).




---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------

*www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/reds-to-sport-new-look-shirt
WTF


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2010)

Sh1t game for the purists but Mourinho's Inter showed some balls again.
However,I have a feeling that Bayern will do them in the final.

Robben vs. Snijder in CL final.Madrid galacticos my arse.

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> *www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/reds-to-sport-new-look-shirt
> WTF


Thought they will bring some retro shirt when I read the headline but whoring yourself to China in the last game?

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------

*i39.tinypic.com/2wfqtrd.jpg
 cvnt.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Thought they will bring some retro shirt when I read the headline but whoring yourself to China in the last game?



Those bloody Carlsberg. Making most of their buck. 


> *i39.tinypic.com/2wfqtrd.jpg
> cvnt.


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2010)

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------

*i41.tinypic.com/ddysk5.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/2k3tzl.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2010)

*i176.photobucket.com/albums/w170/Brad_Beckham/Sergio.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 29, 2010)

@ico, Lfc_fan:  

some serious lulz on tdf courtesy bouquets 



> Was a shame when Eboue was away, he acted like he had been shot more times than 50 cent


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2010)

***Biscuits.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 29, 2010)

I did the cariziest thing last night. I borrowed a black and blue striped "lungi" from dad to show my support to Inter  Might wear them again on 21st


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2010)

SO it's Inter v Bayern in ze final!! Nice!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 29, 2010)

^You will root for Jose?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2010)

^ I think I will, simply coz he showed the world what sore losers Barca are!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2010)

Big European Night, tonight.  Come on lads


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2010)

Wenger said:
			
		

> “Certainly, we will announce one player before the World Cup. After that  we will see.”



Sounds like Chamakh.

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

Its really going according to the same old script isn't it?

April-We look forward to make 2-3 additions(People renew the season tickets)
May-We'll try to do all our business before Euro,WC,pre-season...
June-1 signing is done+the usual departures.
August 10 "We are still looking for opportunities "
August 30 "We couldn't find anyone who is better than what we have"


It really has to change this summer or I'll lose faith.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 30, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> I did the cariziest thing last night. I borrowed a black and blue striped "lungi" from dad to show my support to Inter  Might wear them again on 21st



dude .. dont feel bad .... my bro n i were laughing for 10 mins reading ur post ..... 

sorry

ha ha ha "black and blue striped "lungi""

ha haha


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 30, 2010)

fulham epic ftw...overturned a 1-0 deficit with barely 30 mins to go.

---------- Post added at 02:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------

Liverpool 2-1 forlan strikes again at anfield!!

---------- Post added at 03:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------

Liv are officially trophyless this season


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 30, 2010)

typical for this season. for hope to grow up to come to crashing death.
Hope Fulham and Portsmouth win their respective cup finals.

---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------

proud of the lads no matter what, they gave effort, the thing I most desire from them

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It really has to change this summer or I'll lose faith.


Lose faith about what?

---------- Post added at 03:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------

Can anyone tell me what is away goals rule in extra time for?

---------- Post added at 03:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 AM ----------

This is absolutely bollocks, I mean WTF. Did we get extra time in Madrid? 
Away goals in ET makes NO SENSE whatsoever

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------

No shifting blames though, we were shite in the away match  (even though I feel inclined about the wrongly disallowed Yossi goal in 1st leg)


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 30, 2010)

Time to kill Chelsea's title challenge


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha Liv


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2010)

ico said:


>




---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 AM ----------
> 
> 
> Lose faith about what?


In Arsene's ability as a top level manager,if he can't address some of the gaping problems we have for a few seasons.

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------

Roy Keane's opinion on United's title challenge.


			
				Roy Keane said:
			
		

> "I'm pretty sure they have wiped me from their history and I have wiped  them from mine, so I have no interest whatsoever," he blasted.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 30, 2010)

^you must have taken that from one of the many Roy Keane twitter accs 



> Can anyone tell me what is away goals rule in extra time for?



Sh1te.liv get 90 mins to score and away goal,atletico get 120.absolute sh1te.

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

*www.dnaindia.com/sport/report_cristiano-ronaldo-hints-at-real-madrid-exit_1376916


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2010)

Fulham ftw. Roy Hodgson ftw.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 30, 2010)

Wayne Rooney has secured an awards double after the Manchester United striker was voted the Footballer of the Year by the Football Writers' Association.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 30, 2010)

ico said:


> Fulham ftw. Roy Hodgson ftw.



Yea,but it'll be interesting to see how Fulham perform away from Craven Cottage.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 30, 2010)

^Isnt the final at Hamburg stadium?


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 30, 2010)

yea.tough luck for hamburg 

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8611991.stm

cause of concern for liverpool fans.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 30, 2010)

^Fulham would get a hostile reception.

While Liverpool's 100 acres land at the start of the season has now shrunk to only 1 BHK


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 30, 2010)

> While Liverpool's 100 acres land at the start of the season has now shrunk to only 1 BHK



ye the 3 major transfers have killed their squad off.cant see them resurging soon again with teams like Citeh and Tottenham improving their squads,unless they get a major signing or 2,which itself is difficult.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 30, 2010)

^Benitez should be shown the door for being too scared to play the Liverpool way. He tkes the plaudits for success ,so have to take the blame.

Meanwhile Mourinho might coach Madrid next season. This is no rumour.

Neville signs 1 year extension   When will Fergie give these old players an honourable exit.


----------



## Krow (May 1, 2010)

We need a GK urgently. Sell off Almunia to get someone who has the commanding presence and can captain a team from between the two posts.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 1, 2010)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-04-29.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (May 1, 2010)

^ 

btw everyone writing Liverpool off as if theyre nobody.would love to see a huge upset tomorrow.


----------



## iinfi (May 1, 2010)

did u folks know Burnley have an outside chance to play in europe next season ..


----------



## iinfi (May 2, 2010)

```
Saturday, 1 May 2010

League Two
Home Team 	Score 	Away Team 	Time
Accrington 	2-0 	Chesterfield 	FT
(HT 0-0)

    * Kee 70
    * Kee 88

		

	

Accrington Stanley

    * 25 Dunbavin
    * 03 Richardson
    * 12 Edwards
    * 20 Murphy
    * 26 Lees
    * 31 Flynn
    * 06 Procter (Joyce 90)
    * 11 Grant
    * 16 Turner (Kee 67 yellow card)
    * 17 McConvilleyellow card (Miles 67)
    * 19 Symes

Substitutes

    * 01 Bouzanis,
    * 29 Riley,
    * 08 Joyce,
    * 18 Mullin,
    * 24 King,
    * 07 Miles,
    * 09 Kee

Chesterfield

    * 01 Lee
    * 05 Page
    * 12 Goodall
    * 16 Breckin
    * 08 Niven
    * 10 Boshell (Rundle 90+2)
    * 20 Gray
    * 26 Small (Conlon 71)
    * 30 Demontagnacyellow card
    * 14 Lester (Boden 79)
    * 25 Talbot

Substitutes

    * 23 Crossley,
    * 06 Austin,
    * 27 Whing,
    * 24 Rundle,
    * 13 Conlon,
    * 19 Boden,
    * 21 Bowery
```


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2010)

iinfi said:


> did u folks know Burnley have an outside chance to play in europe next season ..


Yeah. UEFA Fair Play


----------



## Rahim (May 2, 2010)

@iinfi: Whats the meaning of your Post #15375  ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2010)

Arsenal winning the fair play league


----------



## thewisecrab (May 2, 2010)

Off topic: URLs allowed in siggy?


----------



## XTerminator (May 2, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal winning the fair play league



so arsenal wont be trophyless after all  provided theres a trophy for that


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2010)

Did Arsenal really win Fair Play league? :O A team with Eduardo and Eboue. Impressive.


----------



## XTerminator (May 2, 2010)

with their team crocked as hell,no wonder they got sympathy votes 

btw


> Fergie-“Arsene Wenger said the team that wins the title could lose seven games. I hope he’s right... for once!”


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2010)

Its strictly based on stats 
Maybe some of these injuries are the result of being on the top of Fair Play league(playing style)?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2010)

Keep 'em coming


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2010)

@Liv- gerrard can pawn Arsenal 10 times over in playacting. We indeed are jealous.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2010)

[youtube]mJIi86iywqU[/youtube]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2010)

*www.redcafe.net/f7/liverpool-vs-chelsea-293964/index19.html


---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------

Come on CFC win the prem and fvck off.

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------

Stevie me playing for the fans.Great assist.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2010)

Lampard!!!!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 2, 2010)

Chelsea 2-0 up against Pool inside the first 60 minutes!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2010)

Shite season really. 

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------

Twente win Eredivisie
*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...aren-Twente-crowned-Eredivisie-champions.html
Good job by McClaren


----------



## XTerminator (May 2, 2010)

couldnt see teh match.but season over really.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2010)

Who would torture themselves by pinning their hopes on Pool winning against Chelsea and endure a dire 90 mins?
Come on Sunderland!


----------



## XTerminator (May 2, 2010)

btw beachballs on stadium of light..hope they dont screw us this time.

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




> Who would torture themselves by pinning their hopes on Pool winning against Chelsea and endure a dire 90 mins?



given che's away frailty,i thought liv could atleast draw.anyways.

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




> Rafa Benitez refuses to commit his future to Liverpool.




---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

Nani scores.the lad is in some form. 1-0


----------



## Rahim (May 2, 2010)

Even if we forget that the result might helped United, Liverpool themselves had enough incentive to raise their game and win to finish 4th. But the manner of the defeat and that 12th man's lack of noise, surely shown everyone what really happened.

I still believe neither Chelsea nor united deserve this title. If only Wenger learned from his glaring mistakes :rolleyeyes:


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2010)

Chelsea have the best record against the title rivals and were favorites at the start of the season.Granted they didn't run away with it as expected,but still they deserve it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 2, 2010)

> ...but when a manager of six years and 77 signings  confirms the need to buy half a new team, as Benitez did last week, then  he can only look in the mirror when the blame game kicks off...



Now I'm just hoping S'land draw with ManU in the next 10 minutes so that it can all end tonight. 

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

We deserve the title. Too many reasons. 

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

Here's a good read:

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/may/01/benoit-assou-ekotto-tottenham-hotspur


----------



## XTerminator (May 2, 2010)

1-0 to Utd,expected professional performance,got one.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2010)

I'd be happy if I were a Utd. fan.No one thought they will take it to the last day when Ronaldo and Tevez left.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2010)

Why does a manager get all the stick when his players and heck old reliable ones dont do the job? Sheesh...


> We deserve the title. Too many reasons


Getting 86 points should be one of them


----------



## XTerminator (May 2, 2010)

^in fact,i am a bit disappointed we had some bad results where they shouldve been wins.Lame losses to burnley,fulham and everton pain me the most.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 2, 2010)

We actually tried to throw away the title at many points during the course of the season.


----------



## iinfi (May 3, 2010)

good game this one .. taken a giant step towards the title ...  there is still work left .... hope the players and manager dont slack ....
its gone down to the wire finally ....

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------




a_rahim said:


> @iinfi: Whats the meaning of your post #15375  ?



nothing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

Ronaldo wins the game from a last minute FK to keep pressure on Barca.


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

^truly world class stuff that.both teams havent slipped much,yet the competition is that fierce.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 3, 2010)

IMO, the Wigan draw is tricky. We lost to them away this season, and last year at home, it took an injury-time header from Lampard to win the game (under Golden Guus)

Only difference between then-now is that Drogba is in form now. Hope he is the difference between the 2 sides when we meet. We cant take Wigan lightly. 

As for ManYoo, hope Stoke give them a tough time, as they were supposed to do.

All in all, it's one heck of a season in EPL  

EDIT: FC Twente win Eredivisie under Steve McClaren. Miroslav Stoch had a good season, ending it with a goal in the final match.


----------



## Rahim (May 3, 2010)

^WHy are you making it melo-dramatic? Its all over.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 3, 2010)

^^
 10char


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2010)

^^
 10char


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

^^
 Eboue

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

*www.redcafe.net/f7/we-won-throw-get-there-liverpool-version-294824/


----------



## Rahim (May 3, 2010)

openoffice anyone?


----------



## thewisecrab (May 3, 2010)

.O 10char


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

Brilliant finish by Wigan player to make it 2-2 in the last minute against the relegated Hull.
Cue a pitch invasion


----------



## ico (May 3, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> openoffice anyone?


O

10char


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

> Yey... Europa League...


*cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/98799917.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF878921A343B2C87A49D8F5E7AB0592BE107D8CF57C6907F8482A0433FE70035CAA3A47


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

-----------Fabianski-----------
Sagna-Campbell-Silvestre-Traore
-------Eboue-Diaby-Nasri-------
-----Walcott-Van  Persie-Vela---

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

Heard that Clichy Song and Bendy are ill.Good chance for Vela and Traore to show what they have got.

Eboue in midfield


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

Mame Biram Diouf scored a 90th min goal vs Villa to make it 2-2 in the Premier Reserve League Final 

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------




> From blake2108 on Twitter: "Premier Reserve League final: Full Time 3-3. Goals from Diouf (2) and Macheda (pen); Delfounso (2) and Clark for Villa. United win 3-2 on penalties... Foster saved 2 penalties and scored one himself. United went behind three times in that match too. Ole Gunnar Solskjaer leads United's Reserves to glory "



epic ftw this  solskjaer has done a great job as a reserves coach


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

I really hope this is the last we see of this retarded defensive organisation.FIX IT WENGER!


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

Good reflex save from Fabianski.A fantastic shot stopper but poor mentally.

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

Wow the referee is ****ing awful.Have gotten used to it though.


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

Diaby lol..wouldve been great to see his face if hoilett had scored there


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

Silvester nearly scores an OG and is loling at the near miss.

Oh now it goes in.**** SILVESTER


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

2-1 
fabianski 

...and they were tipped to win the title 

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

silvestre..agent Red


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

Oh and I have had enough of Fabianski.Can see now why people don't rate him.


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

how did they not score? shouldve been 2-2


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> 2-1
> fabianski
> 
> ...and they were tipped to win the title
> ...


We were never tipped to win it but showed balls and hung on till the injuries took their toll.


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

> Can see now why people don't rate him.


lol true


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

Even a draw will be shameful.Win it *******s.


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

Considering that Arsenal had the "easiest of fixtures ahead",theyve been the ones to drop most of the points.that too when they were in control most of the match.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

Oh Nasri's playing.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2010)

Aah yes, injuries...


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Even a draw will be shameful.Win it *******s.



blackburn have drawn against both che and utd.so that makes Big Sam a proud manager


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

arsenal's best player subbed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> Considering that Arsenal had the "easiest of fixtures ahead",theyve been the ones to drop most of the points.that too when they were in control most of the match.


That period coincided with the worst of our injuries.


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

^have to agree there,but defeat to wigan was shameful to say the least.

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

btw forgot to mention this - Pedersen is a sore DIVER


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

Diaby you clueless tit


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

Allardyce on his rivalry with Wenger 


> "As an opposing manager, Arsene Wenger came out and criticised what we did. You just smile and say: 'I've managed to outwit you again. My tactics have been better on the day than yours have. I've managed to achieve a result against what has been one of the top sides in the Premier League for a long time.' If it's good enough for Inter Milan against Barcelona then it's good enough for me."




---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------

btw the ref is lol.campbell yellow  is a joke


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

****ers don't deserve to be paid including the manager for this ****.


----------



## ico (May 3, 2010)

Fabianski is a clown lol.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

Feeling physically sick after that.
Just 7 shots.
Fvck off


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

C'mon Fulham,just beat arse now and let tot win both their games.Would be epic travesty for the arse-fans,that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2010)

Fulham will field their reserves,we have got a realistic chance here.


----------



## XTerminator (May 3, 2010)

> Big Sam on his tactics: We know Arsenal's weakness is balls into the box, and certainly their goalkeeper of late. Yes [we targeted Fabianski]. We've seen under pressure his handling is a little suspect."





---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------

Goin by Fulham Reserves' heroics against Everton,their match should be no walk-through for arse.


----------



## XTerminator (May 4, 2010)

*www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/201...vin-i-will-leave-arsenal-for-barcelona-in-the

 at the news and the source


----------



## ico (May 4, 2010)

Arsenal interested in Luis Suarez??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2010)

If Wenger stays oblivious to the GK and the defence this summer,I am joining the Wenger out club.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If Wenger stays oblivious to the GK and the defence this summer,I am joining the Wenger out club.


Good lad


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_U7VBPVtqw


----------



## XTerminator (May 4, 2010)

^roflol 

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If Wenger stays oblivious to the GK and the defence this summer,I am joining the Wenger out club.



do we have to fill a form or something?


----------



## ico (May 5, 2010)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/spor...-to-Premier-League-with-Arsenal-hovering.html


----------



## XTerminator (May 5, 2010)

wenger would flatly refuse  given he has no problems with fabianski and alumina


----------



## Third Eye (May 5, 2010)

@Arsenal_Gunners: Your pm is full.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2010)

Chamakh talks to L'Equipe about his Arsenal move,says he rejected offers from Spuds and Liverpool.
*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=781958&sec=transfers&cc=4716


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2010)

David Villa might join United next season. I hope Barcelona, Chelsea, Madrid don't start their price-wars....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2010)

From Arshavin.eu


> *05.05.2010*
> Over  the past few  days we have received hundreds of letters from *Arsenal*   fans with  requests to comment on *Andrey Arshavin*’s   interview for the British  edition of "The People" magazine. This   interview was also reprinted by a  number of other media. Unfortunately,   it has become normal, that many  dishonorable journalists exploit *Andrey   Arshavin*’s name, giving the  press false and provocative   information. Never in his sports career has  *Andrey*   made any excuses or reacted to such statements. Perhaps such  impunity   gives them the right to continue to defame and compromise the  *Russian   National Team* captain and *Arsenal*’s player.
> In  this case, it  is worth noting that *Andrey Arshavin*   hasn’t given any interviews or  communicated with any representatives  of  this tabloid. The article  caused a storm of fans’ indignation and   outrage. *Andrey* is a player of * Arsenal*.   So he is responsible for the honour and dignity of the club not  only   during the game, but also in life. With regards to Mr. Lahter’s     statements that have also been actively discussed in the press, *Andrey*    states: "Denis Lahter has not been representing my interests for a   year  now, he is not my agent. He does not have any information   regarding my  prospects and career plans, so his statements about my   future endeavors  shouldn’t be taken for a fact or paid attention to.


I find it surprising how can one pretend to be an agent of a big name player like Arshavin.
He should sue the fvck out of Latcher if it is true.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2010)

Chelsea Under-18s win the FA Youth Cup!


----------



## iinfi (May 5, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fulham will field their reserves,we have got a realistic chance here.



its come down to this for Arsenal fans ...


----------



## XTerminator (May 5, 2010)

iinfi said:


> its come down to this for Arsenal fans ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2010)

kl@w-24 said:


> chelsea under-18s win the fa youth cup! :d



Ahem!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2010)

iinfi said:


> its come down to this for Arsenal fans ...


Yup our lot is pitiable,isn't it?

It was a joke


----------



## XTerminator (May 6, 2010)

*Spuds beat citeh 1-0*.CL football for them next season.

**www.livescore.com/default.dll/game?comp=scotland1&game=407796*
 long time since i saw that kinda lolness.we used to score that much when playing as kids


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2010)

Congrats to Spurs and Harry  Players would gain a new feeling playing in UCL.


----------



## XTerminator (May 6, 2010)

^UCL *qualifying* stages.But yea.playing european football is great ntl.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2010)

Well Spurs deserved a CL spot.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 6, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULMPtYB0L-Y&feature=related


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2010)

Spuds making it to a CL spot is sad but those muppets will most probably go out in the qualifiers against FC Cvntski or something,after whoring themselves out in the far east in pre-season.
Or they will return to their lower mid table status after tough midweek games.

However,noone will be laughing if we fvck up on Sunday.


----------



## Krow (May 6, 2010)

Bentley in his undie...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2010)

HTF am I seeing T20 sh1t on ESPN Star on the final day,surely it has to be some mistake.


----------



## XTerminator (May 6, 2010)

think nobody noticed my link earlier.

again *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/scot_prem/8658858.stm

 6-6


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2010)

Its SPL,a joke.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2010)

If Arsenal botch and Spurs win......then who would be laughing?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 6, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> If Arsenal botch and Spurs win......then who would be laughing?



not A_G and i so want it to happen


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2010)

It has about as much chance of happening as Manure winning the title.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2010)

^yah right....

Anyway, German squad declared



> Germany squad
> 
> Goalkeepers: Hans-Jorg Butt, Manuel Neuer, Tim Wiese.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> If Arsenal botch and Spurs win......then *WHO* would be laughing?


Exactly


----------



## thewisecrab (May 6, 2010)

HAHAHAHA xD


----------



## iinfi (May 7, 2010)

many congratulations to spurs!!


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2010)

why are all links greyed?  

And spurs are not in the CL yet, there are3 qualifiers right?


----------



## Rahim (May 7, 2010)

^Won't Arsenal go through the same route?


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2010)

lol yeah. It's been a mindblowing EPL season


----------



## XTerminator (May 7, 2010)

Anyways since the season is just about done,time for some retrospection.*Which team has impressed you the most this season,and which has made you lol ?* ( i guess i know everyone's answer to the latter question  )

*Team that impressed me* - Birmingham.Helluva season for them,especially after comin from relegation.Were almost qualified for the europa league spot had not for their drop in form away from home.

*Team that failed for me *- Has to be Arsenal.Shouldve potentially won the title.Injuries played their part too,but that showed lack of depth in the squad and they lost some points in a lol fashion too.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2010)

*Impressed with:* Birmingham City, Fulham
Brilliant season for Birmingham, almost choked all the big "4" sides having come in from Championship. His squad is not "OMG SO GREAT" but they have learnt the art of playing to their strengths. Unlike some teams 
Fulham, for twatting Juventus 

*Epic Fail teams*: Liverpool, and in the last legs if the season, Arsenal *EDIT* West Ham also

Need I explain Liverpool's case?  Last season, the whole world thought this is their year, and Arses are going to be under fire from Citeh, Spuds (well they are, but read on) in contest for CL spot. Somehow, both players+manager have managed to bungle up the whole thing. 

Arsenal have been disappointing. Injuries, yes, but thats no excuse. ManUre had no CBs for almost the whole season, and Chelsea with no DM, LB and constant changes in CB role. They have done well. Injuries cant be blamed, maybe the medical staff should be sacked, and that horse-placenta lady must be given a full time job at Emirates.

West Ham were insanely lucky this season. Zola just about saved himself. Thats all that I can say


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It has about as much chance of happening as Manure winning the title.



ya.. right.. we actually have a better chance than u and u know it 
Arse are prone to f**k ups
u play fulham spurs play burnley(20th in the league)

your arse can easily get whipped big time...
and if spurs actually finish above u... OMG.. the look on ur Arse face will be 
LEGEN.......   wait for it.... keep waiting....... DARY...! 

i would enjoy that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2010)

^^Were you drunk while posting that?

Btw. Arsenal's season has by no means been an epic fail.

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------




a_rahim said:


> ^Won't Arsenal go through the same route?


Only 4th placed team needs qualifying through an open draw according to the new rules.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2010)

^^
Compared to the start/promise shown at Fixture 1 (what 6-1 vs Everton away?), last 6-7 games have been pathetic for Arsenal.


----------



## Rahim (May 7, 2010)

^Arsenal looked disinterested tbh for last couple of games. Eboue would have performed better as a goalie than Fabianski and Almunia 

Arsenal are saved from Europa Cup Final as Fulham would field a reserve team.

The only team which has impressed me is Spurs. Showed consistency which they should have always shown. Harry Rednapp has done wonders and instilled confidence in the whole squad. I don't know why a dog like Rio is picked for England when a consistently performing Dawson seem to be over-looked.
Rednapp has vanished that Hollywood feel around this club.

Villa played with the same playing 11 a little too much; fatigue showed up at their door.

Wenger's adamance cost his team and now he is blabbering about bringing in some experience, lol.  pichlee roti khane waala 

Liverpool are victims of their own "paap"  So would it all over again "In Rafa we thrust" 

United, difficult season, but the forgiving competition around them, made United look good. Poorest squad ever assembled ,no doubt.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2010)

Arsenal's season's is NO WAY an epic failure :/
It would be if they lose to Fulham and Spurs beat Burnley


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2010)

Ronaldo, Scholes-Neville and now here's Pique getting intimate with Ibra- *guanabee.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/pique-450x492.jpg

Must be some special ingredient in mancunian blood


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2010)

*www.redcafe.net/f40/academy-play-off-semi-final-united-v-arsenal-295230/index3.html

GET IN!!!!!!!!!!!!
Arsenal 1-0 ManUre in the academy play off semifinal.We are actually the underdogs this year due to most of the previous academy stars maturing.
1-1 

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------

Penalties after AET

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

YAAAAAAAAAAY 5-3 Arsenal win on penalties.Good job Steve Bould once again,he has been a revelation of a coach.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2010)

> *Liverpool's parent company posted a huge loss of £54.9m for the year  ended on 31 July 2009 as debt interest payments and severance costs hit  hard.*


http:*//news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/8668320.stm*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Won't Arsenal go through the same route?



No, since last season the team placed 3rd qualifies automatically for the CL.


----------



## iinfi (May 8, 2010)

*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/africa/8667539.stm

"The philosophy of one century is the common sense of the next."  - Henry Ward Beecher

how true .... Africa is several centuries behind


----------



## Rahim (May 8, 2010)

*Harry Redknapp* has been named *Premier League  Manager of the Year* after breaking into the *top four* with *Tottenham.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2010)

Will they take it back off him when he bankrupts Tottenham like Sunderland and Pompey?

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

It is a joke really,Hodgson deserve that prize.Because of spurs sh1tness,people forget that they invested 200 million recently in their squad to get 4th place.

Heck,Wenger has been doing that virtually for free every season since 1996.


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2010)

Hodgson and McLeish have been better managers than Spudnapp,considering their management of resources.

btw United's pre-season tour announced day before yesterday.
*Celtic v Manchester United* 16 July, Rogers Centre, Toronto

*Philadelphia Union v Manchester United* 21 July, Lincoln Financial Field, Philadelphia

*Kansas City Wizards v Manchester United* 25 July, Arrowhead Stadium, Kansas

*MLS All-Stars v Manchester United* 28 July, Reliant Stadium, Houston

*Chivas v Manchester United* 30 July, Guadalajara, Mexico


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Will they take it back off him when he bankrupts Tottenham like Sunderland and Pompey?


Sunderland? I guess you meant Southampton.
Anyway I do think McLeish deserved the prize.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2010)

Yup,Southampton.


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2010)

McLeish has done some brilliant business in the transfer window by getting Dann+R.johnson+B.Ferguson.Hodgson has been tactically brilliant as well.


----------



## Rahim (May 8, 2010)

Why are you so bitter A_G? Your Arsenal's funds are well secured.....move on. will you.

Spurs Gains: Confidence, Consistency, Style, Defence and above all 4th position. While Arsenal went once again a trophy-less season, Spurs actually have achieved something.
Showing not much respect to your fiercest rival is one thing and doomsday chat is quite another. Spurs have spent their money wisely and all your talk of Wenger not spending since 1996 is a joke.

--------------


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 8, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Will they take it back off him when he bankrupts Tottenham like Sunderland and Pompey?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...




dont act so bitter man..
we know u hate spurs... but they have actually achieved something.. they've qualified for CL..  its a big thing for them.

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Were you drunk while posting that?
> 
> Btw. Arsenal's season has by no means been an epic fail.
> 
> ...



i wasn't drunk...  i was too happy with the thought cause that is a possibility

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




Cool Joe said:


> Ronaldo, Scholes-Neville and now here's Pique getting intimate with Ibra- *guanabee.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/pique-450x492.jpg
> 
> Must be some special ingredient in mancunian blood



lol... it might actually be true


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Why are you so bitter A_G? Your Arsenal's funds are well secured.....move on. will you.
> 
> Spurs Gains: Confidence, Consistency, Style, Defence and above all 4th position. While Arsenal went once again a trophy-less season, Spurs actually have achieved something.
> Showing not much respect to your fiercest rival is one thing and doomsday chat is quite another. Spurs have spent their money wisely and all your talk of Wenger not spending since 1996 is a joke.
> ...


What exactly have Spurs achieved?A break from their lower-mid table mediocrity on the back of 175m spending?
Wenger gets stoned for doing the same with a profit in the market.


*goonertalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Ttable.jpg

Now I am not posting this to belittle ManUre and CFC's achievements but seriously,what has Tottenham FC done to deserve such praise.They should be making it to Top 4 year after year.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 8, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What exactly have Spurs achieved?



i.e. go from being relegation threatened to CL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2010)

Maybe that is achievement in Spurs' dictionary.Shows what a colossal fvck up that club is,going close to relegation after spending 80m in one summer.
I would have agreed with it though had it been any other team bar Spurs and City.


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2010)

If Spurs is a colossal fvck up,what is chelsea then? 

Talk about REAL performance without much adding into the resources this season,has to be Fulham and Birmingham.

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

ok maybe im a bit harsh on che,but hell,who cares


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2010)

Well Spurs would be knocked out in  Playoff round, if they end up 4th. 


a_rahim said:


> all your talk of Wenger not spending since 1996 is a joke.


In Soviet Russia, Money spends Wenger.

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> If Spurs is a colossal fvck up,what is chelsea then?


Not Colossal fvck up? Chelsea have actually won the league and have been among top sides in Europe.


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2010)

^agree.but United have managed more trophies than them,with approx half the Net spending per season.



> Well Spurs would be knocked out in Playoff round, if they end up 4th.


if they dont end up playin a club like partisan belgrade or Std.Liege

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------

thn again,i admit i have been harsh on chelsea.but then again,who cares


----------



## thewisecrab (May 8, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> If Spurs is a colossal fvck up*,what is chelsea then?*
> 
> Talk about REAL performance without much adding into the resources this season,has to be Fulham and Birmingham.


Really? I thought atleast *you* were better than this 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Maybe that is achievement in Spurs' dictionary.Shows what a colossal fvck up that club is,going close to relegation after spending 80m in one summer.
> I would have agreed with it though had it been any other team bar Spurs and City.


You are bashing Spurs, just like I bashed Bar Soap since CL semifinal last year.  (but I think my bashing is based on facts  )

Citeh are the "lol" team. Despite big spending, they are in Europa League. Spuds>>>Citeh (atleast in terms of who I'd *like* to see in CL) 

Though even I agree McCleish deserved it.

*EDIT* is the IRC dead?


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2010)

> Really? I thought atleast you were better than this



c'mon man,you  know i aint serious abt that 

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

*EDIT* the irc is dead.cant see anybody except a Guest47462


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2010)

Last day of the season tomorrow... Big big day!!


----------



## Rahim (May 9, 2010)

Leeds United promoted to League One.


----------



## XTerminator (May 9, 2010)

^to championship.Leeds came 2nd in League One.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 9, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Leeds United promoted to League One.



Leeds are not that bad dude, they are in Championship now


----------



## Baker (May 9, 2010)

which are the matches are telecasting .....
i can see ESPN showing T20 world cup.......

so only star sports showing the EPL........?


----------



## Rahim (May 9, 2010)

^I was about to post that query. Bloody T20


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2010)

Live text is my friend today.
Come on Arsenal,finish the season with a laugh at Tottenham.


----------



## ruturaj3 (May 9, 2010)

Anyone knows live streaming site ?
BTW its 2 - 0


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2010)

Chelsea 2-0 Wigan, at half-time!! Almost there!!! 

Zis is so bluddy eggciting!!!!!!


----------



## XTerminator (May 9, 2010)

Drogba whining about not being allowed to take the penalty.shows in how much trenches his class is


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 9, 2010)

Just heard in the star sports Arsenal are cruising with 3 goals lead , didnt even show the goals. How i wish we had sky sports in india . **** star sports showin t20 . Just to watch shitholes playin t20


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2010)

Drogba could be pouting about anything. That he's upset about Lamps taking the penalty is pure speculation.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 9, 2010)

Just heard in the star sports Arsenal are cruising with 3 goals lead , didnt even show the goals. How i wish we had sky sports in india . **** star sports showin t20 . Just to watch shitholes playin t20


----------



## XTerminator (May 9, 2010)

speculation? 
*twitter.com/philmcnulty


he IS at the bridge watching the game


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah baby!!!! Kaloooooooooooooou!!! 3-0!! 

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------

Journos can say what they want. No one cares as long as WE win.


----------



## Baker (May 9, 2010)

it is 4---0


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2010)

4-0!! Anelkaaaaaaaaaaa!!! The title is coming back to The Bridge!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2010)

Good job Chelsea,they deserved it.
Thankfully we dont look like bottling it as well.


----------



## Baker (May 9, 2010)

Drogba...................

it is 5--0.....


----------



## XTerminator (May 9, 2010)

Chelsea deserve the title.Utd finishing their season with respect and style too.Another og


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2010)

5-0!!! And that's 100 goals in the league in one season for Chelsea!!!! 

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

6-0.... 28 goals for Drogba!!! Golden Boot awaits!!!


----------



## XTerminator (May 9, 2010)

this is awesome.i kinda aint feeling bad about the title change at all.totally deserved

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

tottenham


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2010)

7-0.... Drogba hattrick!!!!! 


Luv ya Chelsea!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2010)

This has turned funny.Tottenham


----------



## Baker (May 9, 2010)

blue is the colour


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2010)

ok time to turn off the tv and close down the hatch till the celebrations die down.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2010)

8-0..... Amazinnnnnnggg!!!! 

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

Weeeeeeee are the chaaaaaaampions!!!! 

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

Stand up for the Champions!!!


----------



## Rahim (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations to Chelsea; Superb Play.
 What happened to Spurs?

---------------------

OFF-TOPIC: LOL EPIC for our team in t-20 WC; as a side effect the players would endorse more products from now on  Hamaare desk ke laal ghar waapas aa rahe hain


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2010)

^Hope that the espn cvnts enjoyed it.


----------



## XTerminator (May 10, 2010)

why play for the country when you bathe in money and have chicks hugging you for taking a dolly catch 

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------

Onto the World Cup now.

Capello should call up Scholesy back from retirement,instead of Carragher.The former is clearly in form,and would be a clear favourite choice for injured barry's place.Huddlestone is a good option too.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 10, 2010)

What about James Milner? He's been doing really well in "CM" position.


----------



## XTerminator (May 10, 2010)

he's already on the flight to SA imo


----------



## DisaSTAR (May 10, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=81DxagEGFEs&feature=related


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2010)

Liverpool sneak into the Europa league thanks to
pompey's troubles.


----------



## XTerminator (May 10, 2010)

arent 5-8 ranked teams in epl allowed in europa?


----------



## Rahim (May 10, 2010)

^Didin't Benitez promised 4th place for Liverpool?


----------



## XTerminator (May 10, 2010)

he mightve promised a 19th for Liv too,in the beginning


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2010)

Only 5th position with other 2 spots going to CC winner and FA cup winner/runner up.Pompey have been denied permission to play in Europe.


----------



## XTerminator (May 10, 2010)

ok so Citeh,Villa and pool


----------



## iinfi (May 10, 2010)

yeeeeee!! 

yeeeeee!! 

yeeeeee!! 

yeeeeee!! 

yeeeeee!! 

yeeeeee!! 

yeeeeee!! 

yeeeeee!! 

yeeeeee!! 
YOOOOO!!
YOOOOO!!
YOOOOO!!
YOOOOO!!
YOOOOO!!
YOOOOO!!

we are the champions .... la la la la la lala lala lala lala la

many thanks to united for making the season so exciting till the end .... congrats to tottenham ... congrats to fulham .... 

consider the last decade .... by far i think this has been the toughest season for the title winners


----------



## XTerminator (May 10, 2010)

this is one crazy chelsea fan right here


----------



## Cool Joe (May 11, 2010)

Both Chelsea and Pompey wanted to wear their home kits at Wem-ber-ley, so it was decided by the blokes at the FA by tossing a coin. Watch the video here- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=EishF2c142A

In the end, (Spoiler!) Chelsea won


----------



## Krow (May 11, 2010)

Come on Fulham!


----------



## Rahim (May 11, 2010)

Manchester City manager Roberto Mancini is closing in on the £11million capture of Hamburg defender Jerome Boateng.


----------



## Krow (May 11, 2010)

Saw the Fulham match yesterday, man Vela's goal was very much like Messi's against us.



*www.arsenal.com/news/transfer-links/linked-toure-and-wright-phillips


----------



## Rahim (May 11, 2010)

Zola gets the sack. Expected. Why are former players like Zola, Martinez being given the job of clubs? Martinez is a joke and an embarrassment as big as Benitez.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2010)

Zola has managed well regardless of where West Ham has finished.


----------



## XTerminator (May 11, 2010)

zola was kinda unlucky.he had the resouces but couldnt finish anywhere close they shouldve finished.


----------



## Rahim (May 11, 2010)

We loved Zola as a player but as a manager, he is not THAT good. Nobody wins with a barbie smile all the time. Coca Cola Legue is good for learning the skills.

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------

*England's 30-man provisional squad for  the World Cup finals:*
Joe Hart, David James, Robert Green,  Leighton Baines, Jamie Carragher, Ashley Cole, Michael Dawson, Rio  Ferdinand, Glen Johnson, Ledley King, John Terry, Matthew Upson, Stephen  Warnock, Gareth Barry, Michael Carrick, Joe Cole, Steven Gerrard, Tom  Huddlestone, Adam Johnson, Frank Lampard, Aaron Lennon, James Milner,  Scott Parker, Theo Walcott, Shaun Wright-Phillips, Darren Bent, Peter  Crouch, Jermain Defoe, Emile Heskey, Wayne Rooney.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Zola gets the sack. Expected. Why are former players like Zola, Martinez being given the job of clubs? Martinez is a joke and an embarrassment as big as Benitez.



Both have done a decent job.I'd be surprised if West Ham find a better manager to work with scarce resources.

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

Spain's squad is amazing,especially the midfield.Funny that Almunia isnt even near the 5 GK spots.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2010)

Maradona has left out Zanetti and Cambiasso while picking the likes of Gutirez,the
Newcastle player.


----------



## XTerminator (May 12, 2010)

lol@zanetti and cambiasso.but gutierrez is a decent player.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2010)

No Nasri or Benzima in France
squad but Cisse made it.


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2010)

Carragher coming out of retirement? Oppurtunistic lad  but who could blame him. Great player.
Nasri has played quite well and still finds himself over-looked. Maybe France have too many talent in the center of the park.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2010)

Cisse?  Dribbling Cisse?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2010)

Meh bugger 


> Outspoken Ken Bates brands Everton a 'two-bob club' ahead of Leeds  striker Jermaine Beckford's switch to Goodison
> 
> Leeds United  chairman Ken Bates has been caught on a YouTube video branding Everton a  'two-bob club' as he called on striker Jermaine Beckford to stay.
> 
> ...


Good lad 

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------




a_rahim said:


> Zola gets the sack. Expected. Why are former players like Zola, Martinez being given the job of clubs? Martinez is a joke and an embarrassment as big as Benitez.




*www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/1860-Munchen-2010-150th-anniversary-erima-kit-3.jpg
*www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/1860-munich-150-kit.gif

1860's inside out shirt 

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

Leeds kit is classy.*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/leeds-united-10-11-macron-home-kit.jpg


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 13, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> We loved Zola as a player but as a manager, he is not THAT good. Nobody wins with a barbie smile all the time. Coca Cola Legue is good for learning the skills.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 
Who will do the goal keeping duties? I don't think 39 yr old James will do...

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




iinfi said:


> yeeeeee!!
> 
> yeeeeee!!
> 
> ...


 


---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> why play for the country when you bathe in money and have chicks hugging you for taking a dolly catch
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...


 
Read somewhere that Scholes has opted out of the world cup instead opting to spend time with his family.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2010)

Feel a bit sorry for Fulham but that was a fantastic run.


----------



## ico (May 13, 2010)

same.....they deserved to win it.


----------



## Rahim (May 13, 2010)

digitized said:


> Who will do the goal keeping duties? I don't think 39 yr old James will do...


Well, goal keeper'age dont matter, do they? They  all are good shot stoppers.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2010)

digitized said:


> Who will do the goal keeping duties? I don't think 39 yr old James will do...


The PFA Goalkeeper of the year


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2010)

Africa move closer to human race . ... install common sense v2.1 into their heads
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/africa/8682511.stm


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2010)

United has agreed to sell Ben Foster to Birmingham City.


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2010)

^^
wat abt ur barbie doll?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2010)

iinfi said:


> ^^
> wat abt ur barbie doll?



quit internationals...
looks like he's trying to stay on... and i hate the idea


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2010)

iinfi said:


> ^^
> wat abt ur barbie doll?


Next time pose that question to the fans who love him, not me 
ANyway Drogba wont mind having a romp with Torres


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2010)

1544: Michael Ballack has tried to carry on, but the injury to his right ankle eventually forces him off. This might be his last appearance in a Chelsea shirt and Juliano Belletti comes on to replace the German, who wistfully shakes his head.

that sud v been a straight red card for the kick on ballack and lampard early on 

btw who said ballack is leaving... there was talk of deco leaving ..not ballack


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2010)

How the fvck are Pompey still in the cup after getting owned for 120+45 mins at Wembley is beyond me.


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2010)

the ref has been a complete nonsense. So has been the pitch at wembley arnd the box.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2010)

Ze FA Cup will stay at Stamford Bridge!! Ze double is complete!!


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2010)

bingo bingo bingo bingo bingo bingo 
Hope ballack gets well soon

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

this is probably only the third time i v seen cech save penalty. Wat a time to save it.


----------



## ico (May 15, 2010)

Arsenal linked with Subrata Pal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2010)

^ It's too early for 2011's April Fool joke.


----------



## ico (May 15, 2010)

*indian-transfers.weebly.com/

 JOTD.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2010)

Enjoy it Chelsea for things may change very quickly in this game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2010)

^ They haven't changed so quickly for The Arses, have they?


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2010)

#iinfi: WHy are you showing love to Ballack all of a sudden? Kya maajra hai bhai?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Enjoy it Chelsea for things may change very quickly in this game.



lol.... they haven't changed for you for the past 5 years


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2010)

^That was actually a thinly-vieled threat to Chelsea  Frustrated set of fans, diss-illusioned and sick of reading the same story from Proffesori


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2010)

^ Already replied!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2010)

You cvnts I was actually thinking about that picture of AW lifting the double on the open bus parade while I wrote that.How our fortunes have changed since then 
Hopefully for better.


----------



## iinfi (May 16, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> #iinfi: WHy are you showing love to Ballack all of a sudden? Kya maajra hai bhai?



when he came to chelsea he was playing better than lamps at that time .. later things went frm bad to worse for him and due to his age he  got too slow for comfort for his crucial defensive mid-field position.!!
when he wasnt playing well i did criticize him.. but when he is playing well sud i not spk good abt him ..

in last few premiership games he played a pivotal role imo...

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------

and ..

Ashley cole becomes the first player to win the FA cup medal 6 times ...

---------- Post added 16-05-2010 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 15-05-2010 at 11:56 PM ----------

i m reading pompy r gona be docked 17 points nxt season ... now wats that for .. wasnt the 9 points this season enough/?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 16, 2010)

Although I don't mind an occasional inappropriate word here and there, it might irk fellow members. I just went through some of the pages of this thread and there seems to be much more than I apparently thought there was.  

Please refrain from using in appropriate language in every other post or at least make sure the volume of it goes down significantly (regardless of the language). I'm not going to nitpick on anyone so just make the appropriate adjustments from now on. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 16, 2010)

^^ finally a mod has taken a look at our s**t


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 16, 2010)

Oh noes!! Skeletons have tumbled out of ze closet!! 

No offence, just kidding!


----------



## Rahim (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2010)

Think Ill make an account on RedCafe for venting purposes.


----------



## Baker (May 17, 2010)

la-liga update....

Barca leads 4-0 against vallaloid
messi scores 2

madrid 1-1 against malaga

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------

try this site guys..... 

*atdhe.net/index.html

really good


----------



## Rahim (May 17, 2010)

^Both are playing Malaga at the same timer?  Poor Malaga playing 11 vs 22 

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------

*Barcelona secured the Primera Liga* title in style with a 4-0 victory over Real Valladolid as Real Madrid were held by Malaga.


----------



## Baker (May 17, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Both are playing Malaga at the same timer?  Poor Malaga playing 11 vs 22


 
typo error dude.....


----------



## Rahim (May 17, 2010)

*Inter wins the Scudetto once again*

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

Ballack out of the World Cup


----------



## iinfi (May 17, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Ballack out of the World Cup


GRRR
ref is at fault .. sud v set pompy muggers straight by givng a straight red to the donkey (forgot who that was) who kicked lampard ... ref was way too lenient 
i think as many people suggest matches sud go back to the millenium stadium ..wembley pitch is also another reason for players injuries ..


----------



## Rahim (May 17, 2010)

Wembley pitch isa shame and the reason given by FA is to generate more revenues and thus playing all kinds of matches and sports on that pitch.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 17, 2010)

The stadium does not allow ample sunlight to fall on the grass.A shame that the pitch was the last  thing in their considerations.
The playing surface was the first thing in mind when the Arsenal stadium was built,the result is there for all to see.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 17, 2010)

The England team are probably going to practice in the Emirates if the Austria trip doesnt pan out.


----------



## Rahim (May 17, 2010)

Beckham will join Capello's staff in World Cup. I wonder how much this is for media and publicity.


----------



## iinfi (May 18, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Beckham will join Capello's staff in World Cup. I wonder how much this is for media and publicity.


huh .. crazy .... capello doesnt trust his own abilities is it??


----------



## Rahim (May 18, 2010)

^Beckham is actually campaigning for England's World Cup hosting bid.

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------

Barcelona vice-president Rafael Yuste has  revealed they are close to signing David Villa and remain hopeful of  landing Cesc Fabregas.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 18, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ They haven't changed so quickly for The Arses, have they?


Did for us 

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




a_rahim said:


> Beckham will join Capello's staff in World Cup. I wonder how much this is for media and publicity.


Capello wont do just for media. Capello is a shrewd coach, he must have something in mind before allowing that to happen.

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------

*sports.yahoo.com/soccer/blog/sow_e...-asks-to-play-one-year-for-fre?urn=sow,241471
Nice to see this


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 18, 2010)

The Cesc to Barca rumor mill is in full effect.It will get even worse with the elections.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 18, 2010)

Silly season 
Gerrard to Madrid. Torres to City. Mascherano to Barca. Zis to Zat. 
Fact is everything should be ignored unless a transfer is listed at official website.


----------



## ico (May 18, 2010)

Reina to Arsenal.


----------



## Rahim (May 18, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Fact is everything should be ignored unless a transfer is listed at official website.


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## ico (May 18, 2010)

*www.arsenal.com/news/transfer-links


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2010)

'kin hell,Cesc gone?


----------



## thewisecrab (May 19, 2010)

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/may/18/cesc-fabregas-arsenal-barcelona-transfer

The Telegraph is a credible source. Sad but true I guess


----------



## ico (May 19, 2010)

If he wants to leave, then let him go for £60m.


----------



## iinfi (May 19, 2010)

wiki on cesc tells me this is what he has won in the seven years he has been with arsenal ...
    * FA Cup: 2005
    * FA Community Shield: 2004

i m not surprised he wants a move .... assuming he has asked for a move ....
now come august end ... wenger will say "we have a strong squad even after cesc has left us .... i m confident that Silvestre and Emmanuel Eboué will be able to fill cesc boots in the years to come ...."



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The stadium does not allow ample sunlight to fall on the grass.A shame that the pitch was the last  thing in their considerations.
> The playing surface was the first thing in mind when the Arsenal stadium was built,the result is there for all to see.



correct .. but they forgot how to win silverware after their move to emirates ... i think to win silverware arsenal v to move away from emirates stadium and rebuild highbury
i think emirates stadium is haunted ... we will see a series in discovery soon ....

*www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00020/Shep-scrooge2_516x35_20710a.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2010)

^ Ya,they should just pull out a new stadium out of their arse.

btw. the rumor has died down a bit.What worries me is the lack of any statement by Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2010)

ico said:


> If he wants to leave, then let him go for £60m.


The ongoing rumor is 30 million which is a disgrace.He just had his best season and has FOUR years on his contract.If Barca evaluated Zlatan at 65-70m ,we should make them pay through the nose.
Of course it only matters if Wenger intends to reinvest all that money+our transfer budget in the market.
We all know that won't happen


----------



## ico (May 19, 2010)

haha, looks like it was just some tabloid B$.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2010)

Unfortunately,It sounds true to me .It's 8 AM BST and still nothing on Arsenal.com.Looks like they are in talks.


----------



## Rahim (May 19, 2010)

One can't deny that the talks are going on.


----------



## Rahim (May 19, 2010)

*Guillem's perfect XI*

With another cracking La Liga season done and dusted it's time to hand out the awards. 

   Barcelona might have the league trophy but one big question still remains - exactly who has made it into Guillem Balague's coveted team of the season?
The competition has been tough - in some quarters - but Spanish football expert Guillem has delivered his verdict and there are a couple of surprises along the way.​                                            *img.skysports.com/10/05/496x259/Guillem-La-Liga-Team-Of-The-Season-800_2455151.jpg                     
*Victor Valdes, Barcelona*

*images.teamtalk.com/10/04/68x60/Victor-Valdes-April-2010_2442634.jpg He's always had his doubters - and not just armchair fans either, but significant figures in the game like the national team coach - but how can there be a question mark over Barcelona's Victor Valdes who secured his third ever Zamora Trophy after conceding just 24 goals in 38 games this season. Barcelona's high defensive line has left him exposed on numerous occasions this term but his outstanding abilities in one on one situations has saved the day a countless number of times. That quality, along with his excellent feet and ability to play as a sweeper-keeper, is key to the entire Barcelona side playing the way that they do. And now he finally has the long overdue national call-up he thoroughly deserves. *

Alvaro Arbeloa, Real Madrid*

*images.teamtalk.com/10/03/68x60/Arbeloa-RealMadrid_2436652.jpgArbeloa is an easy choice for me, partially because he too had his doubters upon his return to Real Madrid, the club where he began his career. He has been pivotal to Pellegrini's defensive shape this season, helping Real Madrid become the second best back line in the league, and the kind of full back every manager dreams of having in his squad: capable of playing on either flank, in the centre and accomplished in both defence and attack. When his team urgently needed him to, he made the switch from right to left back look easy - and he's added goals to his game as well. 
*
Gerard Pique, Barcelona*

*images.teamtalk.com/09/10/68x60/Gerard-Pique_2372337.jpgThere can be no argument against including Gerard Pique at the centre of defence: the man at the heart of the team that conceded just 24 times all season. He's added the tough physical lesson learned in England to his intelligence, positioning and passing - making him one of the best in the world game. He's even dazzled as a centre forward! A real character as well and a big personality who is key to Barcelona's success. 

*Chico, Almeria*

*images.teamtalk.com/10/05/68x60/Chico_2455113.jpgI'm partnering Pique with Chico, who has played a key role in keeping his side's goal difference down, despite their finishing in the bottom half of the table. He is maturing well after spending a season on loan at Barcelona B a couple of years back and is a key player in the successful Spanish youth sides. He has a big future ahead of him at a big club one day.
*Filipe Luis, Deportivo*

*images.teamtalk.com/09/06/68x60/Filipe-Luis-Deportivo-La-Coruna_2320905.jpgIt might seem strange picking Filipe Luis, a full back who spent half the season injured, but before he suffered that horrific injury in January - just after scoring against Athletic - he was by far and away the best full back in La Liga and arguably the best attacking full back in Europe. At the time, Depor were 4th and with Filipe in the side they picked up 37 points in 20 matches - without him, they slipped down the table earning just 10 points in 17.
*
Xavi. Barcelona*

*images.teamtalk.com/09/10/68x60/Oct-4_2368816.jpgIt was strange hearing so many pundits eulogising Xavi after his performances against Arsenal in the Champions League and felt as if the rest of the world was finally waking up to something we regular La Liga watchers have known for a very long time: while the spotlight was always on guys like Ronaldinho, Henry and Messi; the heartbeat of this fantastic Barcelona side is Xavi. His ability to retain possession and build a platform for attacks is now revered the world over and he will also be key to Spain's success in South Africa. Is there a more perfect passer of the ball in world football?
*
Pedro Leon, Getafe*

*images.teamtalk.com/10/03/68x60/Pedro-Leon-right-2010_2433663.jpgGetafe finished 17th last season, and weren't expected to finish in the top six - and aside from the excellent work done by Michel in coaching the team back into Europe - Pedro Leon deserves much of the credit. A genuine winger, his 8 league goals and numerous assists were invaluable to his side's excellent season. He is, for my mind, one of the most exciting players outside the top four clubs and it is little wonder that Premier League clubs are keeping a close eye on him.
*
Pedro, Barcelona*

*images.teamtalk.com/10/04/68x60/Pedro-Rodriguez-Lionel-Messi_2441320.jpgOne of this season's revelations, Pedro's finishing has been second to none. Cool in front of goal, his 12 goals this season - seven with the right foot and six with his left - illustrate his wonderful goalscoring technique and his versatility to play anywhere on either flank. He became the first player to score in six different club competitions during a single season in Barcelona's campaign and deserves his call up into Del Bosque's provisional 30 man squad for South Africa.

*Cristiano Ronaldo, Real Madrid*

*images.teamtalk.com/10/05/68x60/Cristiano-Ronaldo-Xabi-Alonso-Real-madrid_2451271.jpgOf course, there's no such thing as a one-man team and I would never suggest that Real Madrid are nothing without Cristiano Ronaldo. But the fact remains that, at times this season, the former United man has single-handedly made the difference for his new club. As we have seen on occasions, that can be as much of a virtue as it can be a hindrance; but with 26 goals in 28 La Liga starts in his first season in Spain, he has silenced those who doubted his ability to adapt, inspired his new club to push Barcelona for the title and deserves his place alongside Lionel Messi as the two best players of their generation. 
*
Lionel Messi, Barcelona*

*images.teamtalk.com/10/05/68x60/Sevilla-v-Barca-Lionel-Messi-celeb_2451203.jpgAnd what can we say about Lionel Messi that we haven't said a thousand times before on these pages. Sky Sports La Liga watchers have been truly privileged to witness the birth, coming of age and flourishing of one of the best players many of us will ever see. And it's all the more astonishing because there is no ego or attitude and we are really watching one of the greats playing as if he is kicking the ball around he yard with his mates. He picked up his first ever Pichichi trophy after scoring 34 league goals in a single season and also won the European Golden Shoe with 68 points, a massive 10 points ahead of his closest rival, Chelsea's Didier Drogba. And he did it all with a smile on his face. 
*
Gonzalo Higuain, Real Madrid*

*images.teamtalk.com/10/04/68x60/Higuain_2443909.jpgAt any other club on the planet, our centre forward would be an absolute hero, assured of a lucrative new contract offer and a lynchpin of the side after scoring 27 goals in 31 La Liga games. Yet Gonzalo Higuain has had to prove himself time after time after time, and still he is never more than slight gust of wind away from falling through the Bernabeu trapdoor. The fact that he has matured, fulfilled his early potential and delivered key goals to win crucial games in an atmosphere where it was always made clear that he was a mere understudy to Karim Benzema makes his impressive season stats all the more remarkable. The one blemish on his season were the accusations of an excess of individualism - not exactly something you would have though of as a crime amongst a star studded collection of players assembled by Florentino Perez.​


----------



## Baker (May 19, 2010)

^^
i would like see  2 best strikers in la liga is in argentina NT


----------



## Rahim (May 19, 2010)

^You are one heck of an optimistic fan  Creativity-wise, Argentina is poor in the mid-field.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2010)

David Villa off to Barcelona - 34mio GBP.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 19, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> David Villa off to Barcelona - 34mio GBP.


 
*www.fcbarcelona.com/web/english/noticies/destacades/n100519111099.html

Again SAF missed.  Villa was supposed to come to Old Trafford, was it? No news of any signings yet...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 19, 2010)

digitized said:


> Again SAF missed.  *Villa was supposed to come to Old Trafford*, was it? No news of any signings yet...


lolwut?  
Villa has timely stated again and again he wishes to stay at Spain.  And do look at your club debts.


----------



## Rahim (May 19, 2010)

#digitized: Fergie has disapoointed the fans once again as he looks to buy one more signing 

@LFC: Villa has said he wanted to move to England and just wanted to keep his options open. No need to show your braces for Torres is the next target.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2010)

Summers are fun times to be an Arsenal fan.

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

By the way,reports indicate that Arsenal have (for once) stood firm on their ground,telling Barca that Cesc is not for sale.
I doubt Wenger will force him to stay but we should test Barca's resolve.If they really want Cesc,they need to cough up big money.I am sure Cesc understands this as well.


----------



## Rahim (May 19, 2010)

Money is not the problem for Barcelona considering their success in last 5 years. They are sitting on  top of enviable cash flow and Fabregas would always cost big money considering his class and age.

Ibrahimovich should raise his game as he is set to be another big-money flop. He is a good player but doesn't seem to hit it at Camp Nou.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 20, 2010)

30m for cesc plus yaya could be good deal . . 

Seems city n united are bidding for milner
It ll be yet another season for arsenal not buying n probably edging to champions league if they can remain injury free . .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 20, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> #digitized: Fergie has disapoointed the fans once again as he looks to buy one more signing
> 
> @LFC: Villa has said he wanted to move to England and just wanted to keep his options open. No need to show your braces for Torres is the next target.


 
The Sun was running stories in the last week that Chelsea and Citeh are trying to sign Torres. Euro 50m+ bid for him. Is SAF looking for him? I don't think so. Benitez will not sell to SAF even if he gets the money.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2010)

The question is,do Barca really want him bad enough at this point to break the bank?I think we have a chance of holding on to him if we value him at the market price,that is,50m or above.


----------



## Baker (May 20, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^You are one heck of an optimistic fan  Creativity-wise, Argentina is poor in the mid-field.


 
thats me dude...


----------



## XTerminator (May 20, 2010)

Back from the dead guys


----------



## Rahim (May 20, 2010)

^What happened?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 20, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> @LFC: Villa has said he wanted to move to England and just wanted to keep his options open. No need to show your braces for Torres is the next target.


Not really  He had clearly stated he want to stay at Spain and in England Liverpool was his preferred destination (said last season) but he wanted to stay at Spain.
No way Villa was going to ManYoo. Accept it  
And Torres to ManUre LMAO  Deluded as always 

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




digitized said:


> *The Sun *was running stories in the last week that Chelsea and Citeh are trying to sign Torres.


----------



## Rahim (May 20, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> No way Villa was going to ManYoo. Accept it And Torres to ManUre LMAO  Deluded as always


That was Torres to Barca and not United. you jumping the gun as always......

Anyway, did the big clubs contact you in your dreams about their targets? I guess not. We all depend on online news.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 20, 2010)

guys its official

Barcelona Sign David Villa


*www.goal.com/en/news/12/spain/2010/05/19/1931910/official-barcelona-sign-david-villa-from-valencia

now the barca attack is even more dynamic & awesome

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

What will happen to Ibra 
he was never as good as he is thought to be...
now he'll get what he deserves


----------



## XTerminator (May 20, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^What happened?



nah nothin serious 

btw updated meself to know that Villa has joined Barca.The top 2 in lol liga are stronger than ever,but the doubts about the future of Henry and Ibrasandwich remain.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 20, 2010)

*i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff34/ryben/arsefab.jpg



---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------
*Howard Webb to referee Champions League final between Inter Milan  and Bayern Munich*


*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football...al-between-Inter-Milan-and-Bayern-Munich.html

Can't believe it   

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------

*John Terry's brother Paul is having an affair with *team-mate’s  girlfriend 	*


*www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/...-with-team-mate-s-girlfriend-115875-22270690/

Top Top Family


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2010)

at the Terry family.

Btw. I believe that Barca have pissed off for now.When it came down to coughing up the money,they forgot the DNA stuff and backed off.


----------



## XTerminator (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2010)

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/may/19/premier-league-finances

Very good read,looks like we have some money after a long time.Too bad this Fabregas stuff has popped up.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 20, 2010)

Great stuff by Les Arses. By the time the debts are off, Arsenal would have 300+ M more per season to spend on transfers, wages, youth development, etc. within their own profits. :/
Compare it to our state


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2010)

Those figures are as of last year's accounts,Arsenal have wiped off another 100m debt since then.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 21, 2010)

Apparently Madrid are going to sack Pellegrini 
*www.goal.com/en/news/12/spain/2010...o-sack-manuel-pellegrini-on-wednesday-reports
96 points
100+ goals
That too with a team with fresh faces who needed time to gel. It's LOL indeed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2010)

Stupid move indeed,unless they got Mourinho tied up.


----------



## Rahim (May 21, 2010)

Champions League Final tomorrow


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 21, 2010)

*i49.tinypic.com/23ii1z4.png


@Arsenal fans, take it with a pinch of salt 

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------




a_rahim said:


> Champions League Final tomorrow


Not to forget the Championship playoff final. Championship playoffs have particularly HUGE significance. I know not the glamour of the European Cup and not even broadcasted here, but has a LOT of money at stake and is indeed something to keep an eye on.

Blackpool v Cardiff


----------



## XTerminator (May 21, 2010)

backing blackpool to progress,would really like to see them next season in the best league in the world.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2010)

*www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Euro...enal-captain-Cesc-Fabregas-article432055.html



> Barcelona’s ‘stratospheric’ debt could wreck their hopes of landing  Cesc Fabregas this summer.
> Presidential candidate Sandro Rosell,  has warned the Catalan club that they must balance the books if they  want to continue their £40million pursuit of the Arsenal captain.
> “We  must be careful, because from an economic standpoint we are not good,”  said Rosell.
> “We have a stratospheric level of debt. £420million  over what needs to be paid for Zlatan Ibrahimovic and Dmytro  Chygrynskiy.
> ...


Its about time the banks stop bailing their and Madrid's arses out.It may happen with the poor economic state of Spain.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 21, 2010)

There's nothing wrong of that debt as long as they are manageable and don't go out of hand. (unlike our case and possibly Manckers)
Banks will continue to bail out Madrid or Barca in any case.


----------



## ico (May 21, 2010)

I like that "unexpectedly impress" after the downfall of Arsenal is "proclaimed."


----------



## thewisecrab (May 21, 2010)

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/marouane-chamakh-completes-move-to-arsenal

Chamakh in Arsenal


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2010)

ico said:


> I like that "unexpectedly impress" after the downfall of Arsenal is "proclaimed."


 



thewisecrab said:


> *www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/marouane-chamakh-completes-move-to-arsenal
> 
> Chamakh in Arsenal


Free transfer, right?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2010)

Thought it wouldn't be exciting when he signs but

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY NEW PLAYER 

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------

Shirt #29?Weird


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 21, 2010)

Krow said:


> Free transfer, right?


If you mean No Transfer Fees paid to previous club then Yes.

Chamakh video 
*www.footylounge.com/films//milankakabaros/marouane-chamakh-video_7c78a9188.html


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> If you mean No Transfer Fees paid to previous club then Yes.


Yes, that is what I meant. Excellent deal. Now on to the keeper. Buy Reina.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2010)

> This is a dream come true and a great joy to be joining Arsenal. My goal  was always to play in the Premier League and Arsenal was the choice of  my heart.
> 
> “Without any hesitation, Arsenal was my preferred club.  The team and history of Arsenal, they make me dream. My goal was to  join Arsenal out of the all the English clubs because it is a club that  makes me dream and I have been a fan since I was a child.
> 
> “I’m  very excited about playing at Emirates Stadium in front of the Arsenal  supporters. I have heard many great things about the stadium and I  cannot wait to be playing there in an Arsenal shirt


Sound like a gooner already.
Now a GK,CB and a quality CM please Arsene.

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------

I wonder if this spells the end of Eduardo's Arsenal career!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 21, 2010)

How much will Eduardo cost? Wont be a bad signing.

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Shirt #29?Weird


His Shirt # at Bordeaux I hear.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2010)

^^5-7 million at the most,he will definitely go to a less physical league.


Btw. whats up with Arsene in that Chamakh unveiling video?He suddenly looks like an old guy.


----------



## ico (May 22, 2010)

I hope Chamakh shines.  Welcome to Arsenal.


----------



## iinfi (May 22, 2010)

Chamakh said:
			
		

> “I’m very excited about playing at Emirates Stadium in front of the Arsenal supporters. I have heard many great things about the stadium and I cannot wait to be playing there in an Arsenal shirt



yes dear ..plz tell us what exactly did u hear??



			
				bbc gossip said:
			
		

> Pompey, meanwhile, are considering offering their vacant manager's position to goalkeeper David James.
> Full story: Daily Star



huh ....


Kaka on Chelsea radar is the news ... going by his current form does this make sense?? i dont know .. i v not seen much of him this season ...
why cant we sign Sergio Agüero instead ? Kaka is past his prime IMO..... in another 8-10 months he will be a sheva who came to Chelsea


----------



## ico (May 22, 2010)

Sergio Aguero = too small and overrated by a mile if you ask me.

Players like Arteta, Gourcuff are the real deal.

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 AM ----------




iinfi said:


> in another 8-10 months he will be a sheva who came to Chelsea


Nope, there will be a difference. Kaka is on a decline and might become crap, but Sheva was great when he came. He had 30 goals in his previous season. I don't know who made him crap.


----------



## XTerminator (May 22, 2010)

chelsea are one club where great players become flops.if you know what i mean 

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------

btw Grant to W.Ham?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2010)

iinfi said:


> yes dear ..plz tell us what exactly did u hear??


Arsenal stadium is the best in London.Possibly #2 in Britain behind Millenium Stadium in terms of quality and facilities.
That good enough?


----------



## iinfi (May 22, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal stadium is the best in London.Possibly #2 in Britain behind Millenium Stadium in terms of quality and facilities.
> That good enough?



oh .. thats the problem with the current bunch of players ... even while playing a match they keep looking arnd the stadium, smiling at the beautiful stands, thinking its the second best in the country ... not realizing the cabinet is still empty ...
mite take them a year or two atleast before they realize the stadium has no meaning if it has an empty cabinet ... 


*www.sinnacle.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/arsene-wenger.jpg


----------



## iinfi (May 22, 2010)

-------------

jokes apart ... did u all hear abt the mangalore crash?? ..... have a look at the crash site pics u see there are about 100-200 people arnd that area ... hope they dont find the black box and data recorder and take it home before the investigators arrive


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2010)

iinfi said:


> oh .. thats the problem with the current bunch of players ... even while playing a match they keep looking arnd the stadium, smiling at the beautiful stands, thinking its the second best in the country ... not realizing the cabinet is still empty ...
> mite take them a year or two atleast before they realize the stadium has no meaning if it has an empty cabinet ...


 True fans dont start leaving just because they don't have a trophy in the cabinet.  Perhaps you lot follow your team only because of the trophies, no surprise since most of you lot started "supp0rting"  Chelsea after Roman's takeover and possibility of trophies


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2010)

How many Chelsea fans here were supporting Chelsea before the takeover anyway? Arsenal fans will back their club whether we win trophies or not, unlike the glory-hunting lot.

For the record, I started following football in 2005. Chose my team at the end of 2005. So effectively, we have won nothing while I have supported the club. Yet, I will not give up on them for a constant lack of trophies. I like our brand of football and will always follow it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2010)

Krow said:


> I like our brand of football and will always follow it.


Brand of football changes with managers though...


----------



## ico (May 22, 2010)

:l0l: @ :supp0rting:


----------



## thewisecrab (May 22, 2010)

Krow said:


> How many Chelsea fans here were supporting Chelsea before the takeover anyway? Arsenal fans will back their club whether we win trophies or not, unlike the glory-hunting lot.
> 
> For the record, I started following football in 2005. Chose my team at the end of 2005. So effectively, we have won nothing while I have supported the club. Yet, I will not give up on them for a constant lack of trophies. I like our brand of football and will always follow it.



I started since 2002, after seeing Frank Lampard's postage stamp freekick goal. I remember Mutu (sadly yes), Melchiot, Zola's final season and faintly, Hasselbaink. So, there you have it. 8 years 

Although I must admit, many became fans after players like Ballack, Sheva, Drogba came into the picture, IMO, there's nothing wrong. 

As a kid now, I wouldnt be surprised if he became a Real Madrid, Bar Soap or ManUre fan just coz of Ronaldo, Messi or even Rooney (he was bought too remember?) 

Frankly, I just dont get this argument of yours (or anyone else) when they say "BC Paisa hai, toh club ka fan" 

I draw the line at plasticks also, but genuine fans do emerge from Big Money clubs too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2010)

Don't know if it has been posted before but this is another fantastic ad by Nike.
Write the future


----------



## ico (May 22, 2010)

Better embed it here 

[youtube]idLG6jh23yE[/youtube]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2010)

Here we go again, Arsefans and Poolfans proclaiming themselves as the trUe phans and calling everyone else plastics while a Manc says that Chelsea makes flops out of stars, without even mentioning Dimitar Berbaflop, Veron et al. 

Can we move on to serious stuff now?


----------



## thewisecrab (May 22, 2010)

Crazy sh1t at Wembley in Premiership playoff. 2-2 at 40mins


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2010)

3-2 atm to Blackpool 

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

lol almost Almunia/Fabianski like fvck up by Blackpool keeper 

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

Blackpool are in the Premier League


----------



## thewisecrab (May 22, 2010)

Kickass match. 3-2 to Blackpool


----------



## XTerminator (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to the Big League Blackpool 

i hope theyre not the fodder to the big teams like Derby were


----------



## thewisecrab (May 22, 2010)

Though I am disappointed that the crowd didnt breach the security and swarmed into the pitch. Happened last year to Wolves.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> i hope theyre not the fodder to the big teams like Derby were


That's a major worry for them IMHO. Their stadium is too small as well. 12,000 odd. 
Though with promotion their manager will get few quid to buy some quality to bolster the squad.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2010)

Good result,easy 6 points with small distance to travel for us.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Good result,easy 6 points with small distance to travel for us.


I'll keep this quote, just in case


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2010)

^ I'll keep it safe and bring it out when the Arses lose away to Blackpool and the French Professor complains about their physical style of play.


----------



## ico (May 22, 2010)

Nottingham Forest


----------



## thewisecrab (May 22, 2010)

Everybody online here, no one on IRC


----------



## ico (May 22, 2010)

^^^


----------



## thewisecrab (May 23, 2010)

^^
O RLY? 

Anyways, the CL anthem is being played, while Howard Webb leads the teams to the pitch


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2010)

Webb stays true to his reputation on the big stage.

Its painful watching other teams in the finals all the time


----------



## thewisecrab (May 23, 2010)

Milito!!! 1-0!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2010)

Fat guy trying to celebrate on the ad hoarding. Need a gif of that.


----------



## iinfi (May 23, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fat guy trying to celebrate on the ad hoarding. Need a gif of that.



haha i saw it .... he was trying to get on top of the ad hoarding to start jumping ... hehehe

sneijder  missed a gr8 chance to seal the game .... damn ..... i want an inter win ... mourinho win ....


----------



## XTerminator (May 23, 2010)

Super display of gking so far..arse fans must be oblivious to all this


----------



## ico (May 23, 2010)

Milito


----------



## XTerminator (May 23, 2010)

aint nothing shameful than a defender getting beaten by a feign


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2010)

Delightful finish by Milito.However,the quality of both the teams has been poor.

---------- Post added at 01:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------

Messi,Higuain,Aguero,Milito,Tevez.

Quite a strike force that,a shame that the manager is incompetent.

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 AM ----------

Whatever the press says about Mourinho,the game was won by Milito's finishing.


----------



## iinfi (May 23, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Whatever the press says about Mourinho,the game was won by Milito's finishing.



but for Mourinho's craftiness, Inter wud not v come even half the distance .... 

Super Mourinho!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2010)

Next year's final is at the Wembley.They better fix that pitch before that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 23, 2010)

As expected, 
*www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/european_football/article7134144.ece, 
*Mourinho to quit for £40m Real Madrid deal*

Maicon and few other Inter players would move with him too. 

Though whether he will stay with the job after a season is a big question mark since I remember the case of Capello.


----------



## ico (May 23, 2010)

Not official.

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------

I'm thinking for registering *goalgarbageDOTcom. *It would be fun to start a blog and make fun of their stories. I'm serious.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 23, 2010)

a footie blog? ico?


----------



## ico (May 23, 2010)

A blog to make fun of teh great Goal.com


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 23, 2010)

ico said:


> I'm thinking for registering *goalgarbageDOTcom. *It would be fun to start a blog and make fun of their stories. I'm serious.


You won't get much time this year or the next IMO (1st year Engg. is tough)
Maybe a garbagegoal.wordpress.com will suffice 

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=VETsJliQJ5c&NR=1 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2QEm028lKA&feature=related
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaACCBAOUAE&feature=channel_page


----------



## ico (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 23, 2010)

*i41.tinypic.com/2urxs79.jpg

Horrible  Inter kits are as bad as well


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2010)

^ Inter kits feature a serpent on the shoulder, I remember. 

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/inter-nike-10-11-away-shirt-3.jpg
AWAY ^

*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/inter-milan-10-11-nike-home-shirt-leaked-g.jpg

HOME ^


No wonder Jose decided to leave Inter.


----------



## XTerminator (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2010)

Doesn't look too bad on players,but their current kits are perfect.
*img514.imageshack.us/img514/9958/internike1011awayshirt7.jpg


Barca release yet another ugly away kit.
*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/barcelona-10-11-nike-football-shirts-leaked.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2010)

*cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/100336023.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF878921A343B2C87A49D8F5FC2612748BB5B1564CE2878B5630C75C59983B12FD60C032E30A760B0D811297


----------



## XTerminator (May 24, 2010)

^somebody erase that AFP logo


----------



## Rahim (May 24, 2010)

^You can erase that but not his genious. He is now the envy of football managers and the fans.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^somebody erase that AFP logo


You really want to see Mourinho's arse?


----------



## XTerminator (May 24, 2010)

nah want to lol at the torn pants


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2010)

*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/everton-10-11-le-coq-sportif-away-shirt-leaked.jpg

Hahahahahahhaa 
Oh god please this be REAL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2010)

Looks like a Photoshop filter malfunctioned!!


----------



## ico (May 24, 2010)

Seriously, Juventus' and Inter's kits are bad?  noobs.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *www.footballshirtculture.com/images/everton-10-11-le-coq-sportif-away-shirt-leaked.jpg
> 
> Hahahahahahhaa
> Oh god please this be REAL


Wouldn't be too surprised after the pink kit they have now.

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

3rd kit of all the African teams at the WC.

*www.treehugger.com/unep%20puma%20africa%20unity%20kits.jpg


----------



## ico (May 24, 2010)

African unity?


----------



## thewisecrab (May 24, 2010)

^^
OFFTOPIC

comin on irc? we can think through the blog you were talking about.


----------



## iinfi (May 25, 2010)

i feel terry-dawson or terry-king or dawson-carragher sud be the CBs for england in the WC. its unfortunate that a joker like rio Ferdinand has been made the captain ahead of gerrard and, capello has to start him in all games.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2010)

Barcelona has still made no bid for Cesc,instead they are using their media outlets to urge Cesc to go on a strike and sh1t like that,to bring down his price.

Pathetic smalltime club.They talk all the time about Cesc's DNA but can't come up with the money when the time has come.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 25, 2010)

iinfi said:


> i feel terry-dawson or terry-king or dawson-carragher sud be the CBs for england in the WC. its unfortunate that a joker like rio Ferdinand has been made the captain ahead of gerrard and, capello has to start him in all games.


True.  TBH neither of Terry, Carra are on form either. I would perhaps go for Dawson-King. But then who cares for England?  Spain ftw. Argentina ftw. Netherlands ftw. And most of all Cote d'Ivoire ftw. 

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Barcelona has still made no bid for Cesc,instead they are using their media outlets to urge Cesc to go on a strike and sh1t like that,to bring down his price.
> 
> *Pathetic smalltime club.*They talk all the time about Cesc's DNA but can't come up with the money when the time has come.


lolwut?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2010)

Ok,shouldn't have said small-time.
They are a pathetic club,who resort to dirty tactics at every chance they get.I am sick of that club since the CL final when they started to tap up Henry.

Mes que un club my arse.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 25, 2010)

^ You seem to aptly describe Real Madrid rather 



> The Mill gets very tired of these yearly transfer sagas, and Barcelona are among the biggest culprits. As far back as March 2008 they were linked with a multi-million pound move for an Arsenal midfielder, and last summer the same name cropped up again. Today the same old link is peddled out once more. Yes, *Barcelona are still keen on Emmanuel Eboué.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2010)

Eboue,Fabregas and now Clichy too.Why don't they fvck off!
Or they can offer Messi+25m for Eboue.


----------



## Rahim (May 25, 2010)

Rafa Benitez has confirmed that Brazilian  defender Fabio Aurelio is leaving Liverpool this summer when his  contract expires.


----------



## XTerminator (May 25, 2010)

cannavaro is a free agent too


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 25, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Eboue,Fabregas and now Clichy too.Why don't they fvck off!
> Or they can offer Messi+25m for Eboue.


And Arshavin is interested to play for Barca too 

And
*consolationgoal.wordpress.com/2010/05/25/spot-the-difference/


----------



## XTerminator (May 25, 2010)

^supayrb


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2010)

On a serious not,Cesc is not a drama queen like Ronaldo.He respects Arsenal and Wenger,and will surely give his 100% next season if Barca do not match Arsenal's price.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2010)

Aquilani set to end his Anfield horror?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 25, 2010)

^ With an injury free season, full of great performances and goals at Anfield 
At least I hope so


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2010)

LOL Zlatan Ibrahimovic on a piss 


> The female journo asked for him to comment on his picture with Pique.   He responded by saying for her to come back to his house and he'll show  her how gay he is, also to bring her sister.


Funny cvnt


----------



## FilledVoid (May 26, 2010)

Strike two for a few people on the words being used. Keep it up and strike three is a week infraction.


----------



## Rahim (May 26, 2010)

*David Moores says Liverpool's US owners should 'stand aside'*

 				 					 					• Former chairman  says he regrets selling Liverpool in 2007
• Moores criticises George  Gillett Jr and Tom Hicks


----------



## ico (May 26, 2010)

Moores made a big mistake by NOT selling Liverpool to Steve Morgan (Wolves owner) who was actually a Liverpool fan and had ideas for the club. He thought that Morgan isn't a "BIG Businessman" and same did the Liverpoo phans. Serves them right.

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

Wojciech Szczesny - *vimeo.com/11774471


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2010)

ico said:


> Moores made a big mistake by NOT selling Liverpool to Steve Morgan (Wolves owner) who was actually a Liverpool fan and had ideas for the club. He thought that Morgan isn't a "BIG Businessman" and same did the Liverpoo phans. Serves them right.


We were more interested in DIC ownership for obvious reason. David Moores is actually just jumping from allegations when he says is a hindsight it was good for the club that didn't happen.
It's amazing that when Moores didn't do deal with DIC and just claiming he didn't because they didn't commit with 12M GBP Steel for building the stadium before takeover and yet he did the deal with Hicks and Gillett, when he did no background checks on their credentials.
David Moores would be considered the person who destroyed LFC next to Hicks and Gillett. Let him shed crocodile tears now, I guess he has a 88M GBP tissue paper to rub his eyes on.


----------



## Rahim (May 26, 2010)

chanda ka din aa gaya kya?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2010)

> Bundesliga outfit Wolfsburg recently  appointed English gaffer Steve McClaren as the new head coach of the  Wolfsburg


*www.goal.com/en/news/15/germany/20...d-fight-for-european-football-again-next-term

German Football. This would be some task for McClaren. Let's see where he takes them. Doesn't seem to aim that high though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2010)

*Birmingham FC* snap up giant Serbian striker *Nikola Zigic* from Valencia!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2010)

> Cesc Fabregas has revealed that he cannot guarantee Arsenal fans that he will still be a Gunner next season as the saga surrounding his possible move to Barcelona continues.
> 
> The Catalan is therefore placing his future in the hands of Arsene Wenger.
> 
> ...



*www.goal.com/en-india/news/222/tra...-cesc-fabregas-my-future-is-in-arsenals-hands

Hoo Hoo.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2010)

^ Sign Yoann Gourcuff? Would be a fantastic replacement. But then Wenger will have "faith" in Denilson and Diaby and bring a 16 year old


----------



## ico (May 26, 2010)

Fabregas hasn't said a word that he is leaving.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2010)

Errr..Why do we need a replacement? As of now.Fab is committed to AFC. Barca affair is just a page 3 rumor.


----------



## ico (May 26, 2010)

Goal.gobarage titles are misleading.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2010)

Torres looks odd with his hair now.
*soccernet-assets.espn.go.com/design05/images/2010/0526/fernandotorresalonso20100522_275x155.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2010)

I don't think even Goal.com will fake quotes.However,it seems pretty much certain that he will stay here next season,one way or the other.

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------

Before the day ends,it is the 21st anniversary of this.
*goonersworld.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/michael-thomas-001.jpg
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/may_09/gun__1242833120_anfield89_adams.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Torres looks odd with his hair now.
> *soccernet-assets.espn.go.com/design05/images/2010/0526/fernandotorresalonso20100522_275x155.jpg



You should have seen him in Euro 2004. I think I can get a pic somewhere... Lemme see.

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------

*img.ssz.co.za/040612FernandoTorresInActionGbg.jpg *mcgonnigle.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/torres2.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2010)

The funny thing is that if I had posted a photo celebrating our glorious history, heck even something which happened yesterday 5 years ago, I would have been so easily been told off as a "historian" or to "stop living in past" or "polishing old trophies". 
I guess Arsenal fans can celebrate their history without taunts? Anyway congrats for that "It's up for grabs now" moment.


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2010)

Arsenal should lease out their Trophy Cabinet to teams who are geared to win trophies and might earn some extra revenue to show off to the fans.

Torres always had problems with his hair style. He looks like a sharmeela bachchaa


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2010)

By that logic everyone should lease their trophy cabinet to Chelsea


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2010)

*OFFICIAL:* Real MADrid sack coach Manuel Pellegrini.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2010)

Pellegrini was a good coach. 96 points and 100+ goals. Even though he did badly in Knock Out competitions but this was his first season only with so many new players. 
I think Milan would be a good club for him.
EDIT: Good Work kl@w, capitalzing MAD in Madrid, very appropriate


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2010)

Van Persie strikes twice in the first half against Mexico.


----------



## XTerminator (May 27, 2010)

hell yea its historic! how many times have arsenal won after that 

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------

Les Cheats 1 down vs Costa Rica 

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> By that logic everyone should lease their trophy cabinet to Chelsea



as if they win everything every year 

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------

seems like Les Cheats have cheated their way into equalising the score.Who else than the Underage rap*st Ribery


----------



## ico (May 27, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Torres looks odd with his hair now.
> *soccernet-assets.espn.go.com/design05/images/2010/0526/fernandotorresalonso20100522_275x155.jpg



I'm surfing on a mobile. With some Opera Turbo compression artifacts....Torres = Cristiano Ronaldo. I kept on wondering before I read your post afterwards.


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2010)

Jose Mourinho appointed Real Madrid's head coach.

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------

Is Cesc Fabregas really as good as Xavi or Iniesta? Isnt he a big fish in a small pond?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2010)

Fabregas is nowhere near Xavi, Iniesta or Alonso; at least not yet. He'll be on bench for Spain anyway. However he will fit well in Barca as Iniesta is injury prone and when Iniesta is fit, Iniesta can play at wide left.


> Yaya/Busquets
> 
> Xavi Fabregas
> 
> Messi    Villa     Iniesta


Perhaps Barca would offer Ibra + Cash for Fabregas. That would be


----------



## XTerminator (May 27, 2010)

btw is Capdevila in the spain squad?


----------



## Rahim (May 27, 2010)

^I think he is.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2010)

lol Mourinho already "eyeing" Gerrard, Lampard, Cashley, and Maicon


----------



## ico (May 27, 2010)

Fabregas is better than Alonso. Iniesta has had a bad season. Xavi is the spearhead though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2010)

ico said:


> Fabregas is better than Alonso..


Alonso has better passing range, helps the attack and also perfectly performs Defensive Midfield duties. Has won a European Cup as well as FA Cup and performed well in big games. Is more fit too.
Cesc Fabregas has a long way to go to Alonso's level. I have barely seen him performing in big games. Though in 2-3 years at his peak he can possibly be better than Alonso at peak now.
But right now, Alonso is a far better player.


----------



## XTerminator (May 27, 2010)

^not takin any sides.but was alonso as good as fibregas during his mid 20s?he's peaked after his 25s

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------

offtopic,but this ftw 
*bit.ly/d3ngN5


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^not takin any sides.but was alonso as good as fibregas during his mid 20s?he's peaked after his 25s


He was fantastic with Real Sociedad at that time too. The reason Fabregas gets so much exposure is that he plays for ARSENAL. Probably as an 18-20 year old, Fabregas was better than an 18-20 year old Xabi but in early 20s Xabi was superb as well. 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xabi_Alonso#Real_Sociedad

Again though Fab has potential to beat Xabi by the time he is 28 but that is to be seen.
Anyway here ico claimed current Fabregas is better than current Xabi which is FAR from truth.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 27, 2010)

OFF TOPIC

ico, set aside some time (like 20mins or something) to come online and discuss the site, or should we resort to PMs?


----------



## ico (May 27, 2010)

Xabi ALONSO has not done much for MADrid. 

Fabregas > Alonso 2009-10.

The reason why LFC pans have started to think so HIGHLY of ALONSO is because he left them and they crumbled big time. He was great in 2008-09 though.

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




thewisecrab said:


> OFF TOPIC
> 
> ico, set aside some time (like 20mins or something) to come online and discuss the site, or should we resort to PMs?


I'm on a break from the computer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2010)

Alonso?Seriously? 
He was not a patch on Cesc even in his last season with Liverpool.


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2010)

Michael Essien out of the World Cup  Unlucky guy........

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------

United's signing Javier Hernandez gets work permit and will officially join them in July.

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------

*11-year-old  Liverpool boy beats Wayne Rooney's 'unbeatable' 72-goal season record*

*www.dnaindia.com/sport/report_11-y...ey-s-unbeatable-72-goal-season-record_1388146

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------

Wenger should send his cout for this lad as he is quite fond of signing them


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2010)

Peter Hill-Wood said:
			
		

> _'The fact that Abramovich wrote off a large debt to himself, by  turning into equity shows his commitment to his club.
> 
> 'On a  smaller scale, a lot of club chairman or directors have injected their  own money into their clubs, and have written off those debts or turned  it into equity. Smaller clubs than Chelsea, such as Wigan and Blackburn,  are run on the same principles, where people are prepared to put their  hands in their pockets.
> 
> 'Football should therefore embrace those  kind of people, not ban them with rules about finances. So as long as  Platini has the right rules, that work for the benefit of the game, and  don't scare off owners such as Abramovich, then that's fine.'_​




Hmm... We're going down, are we?  
Nice to read something sensible. 
​


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2010)

Real Madrid will present Jose Mourinho as the  new manager of the Spanish club on Monday.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> He was not a patch on Cesc even in his last season with Liverpool.


 yea right.



ico said:


> Xabi ALONSO has not done much for MADrid.
> 
> Fabregas > Alonso 2009-10.


Typical gooner.  Completely deluded 




> The reason why LFC pans have started to think so HIGHLY of ALONSO is  because he left them and they crumbled big time. He was great in 2008-09  though.


 Alonso has always been though highly with us  But then Arsenal fans consider themselves know it all but know *cough* all (damn I got a good poem, but now this channel is watched  )


----------



## XTerminator (May 28, 2010)

maybe we can have a serious comparison when the arsenal trainin n medical team are paid their salary so that they keep the players fit enough


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Hmm... We're going down, are we?
> Nice to read something sensible.
> [/COLOR][/LEFT]


Sensible? Football should embrace such people who throw crazy money, put ridiculous money, none of it for development of new players. And such people should be embraced? Yeah great.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2010)

Old PHW puts the foot in his mouth 9\10 times when he gives interviews.The board room's Eboue!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2010)

Pool_Fan: Check your fackts before you speak.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 29, 2010)

Fran Merida signed by Atletico Madrid


----------



## ico (May 29, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Pool_Fan: Check your fackts before you speak.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2010)

Athletic Bilbao vs 200 kids

[youtube]Elg-1kSYCKs[/youtube]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2010)

*UEFA APPROVE FINANCIAL FAIR PLAY RULES*

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6175607,00.html

good that it happened.... now lets see what the clubs do


----------



## ico (May 29, 2010)

It was needed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Pool_Fan: Check your fackts before you speak.


Excellent way to dodge. Thank you very much


----------



## ico (May 29, 2010)

How many of you knew that Athletic Bilbao and Real Sociedad have had 100%* Basque squad throughout their history?

(a couple of exceptions)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2010)

Athletic Bilbao has a rule than the player should be born within a certain region or has to have a Basque background.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Typical gooner.  Completely deluded


Last time when I checked, Fabregas had assisted and scored as many goals in one season as Alonso did for Liverpool in his whole career. 

Alonso left Liverpool and Liverpoo crumbled. This thing overrates him a lot. Deluded? me or you?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2010)

ico said:


> Last time when I checked, Fabregas *had assisted and scored* as many goals in one season as Alonso did for Liverpool in his whole career.
> 
> Alonso left Liverpool and *Liverpoo* crumbled. This thing overrates him a lot. Deluded? me or you?


 I always knew that you would bring on insults to my club and most of all stats into the argument. 
Alonso's pass completion and ability to play defense splitting passes and well as bring balance to midfield by far compensates his lack of pace or scoring goals. He has been ever present in Real's side last season by the way and played a vital part in their points tally which you so easily dismiss as "not done much for Madrid".  Where does Fabregas go hiding in big games? Alonso's performace for Liverpool in big games particularly in European Cup was top notch. Del Bosque also prefers to play Alonso with Iniesta and Xavi rather than Fabregas.
Another point, Goals and assists just don't paint the complete picture, the way the player contributes to the team, provides balance in the formation and drives the play is an important indicator of contribution of a player.
As for deluded, I remember you claiming Fabregas better than Sneijder.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2010)

Just to clear up
Fabregas>Sneijder AND Alonso.The difference is more evident when you factor in the quality of the players playing around them.Diaby,Denilson and a sterile forward line,or Milito,Eto'o,Cambiasso etc.

You won't agree with it I know,everyone has their opinion.

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------

By the way,once dubbed the new Fabregas,Merida has joined Atlletico.

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/fran-merida-signs-for-atletico-madrid
Best of luck to him,I believe he has everything to be a top La Liga player.He deserved more games here.


----------



## Krow (May 29, 2010)

Much as I would like to compare and contrast, Fabregas and Alonso are different kind of players. Alonso is a sort of a hybrid of Song and Fabregas, while Fab is much more attacking. I agree with LFC_Fan's opinion regarding goals and assists not painting the complete picture. Alonso has always been the unsung hero. One whose value can't be measured by stats.

*ico* Please don't make statements like Player X >>> Player Y. :s That doesn't justify the greatness or worthlessness of any player.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 29, 2010)

@ico check PM. Domain bought. Now go ahead and buy the webspace asap


----------



## Rahim (May 29, 2010)

Most of you are comparing a player who has reached his peak to a player who is still in w-i-p.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> @ico check PM. Domain bought. Now go ahead and buy the webspace asap


Offtopic: Why buy webspace? I have enough of web space and bandwidth.  Just tell me exact domain name, I'll add it to my hosting, and give you FTP account and install a CMS of your choice. (if you want that is). Anyway web space is cheap, so not much of an issue anyway.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 29, 2010)

^^
Lets discuss this on IRC (I'll be there in half hour)


----------



## ico (May 29, 2010)

^ Finalize it phast.  I'm not at home and I'll reach home at 8pm.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 29, 2010)

^^
I'll book the webspace dude, you pay it off. PM me address if you want, or give me Ecko0's account details.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2010)

/* offtopic

@LFC_fan:
We will be meeded cPanel. Are you okay with it???

Or should I book the webspace?

*/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2010)

Yeah sure. I barely  use Cpanel anyway. I just need to change ze pass to share it  PM me if needed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2010)

LFC_Fan: I could shove loads of stats in yer face about our investment in the youth academy, in our new training ground (Cobham) and what not, but it wouldn't make much of a difference to what you think. Stereotypes are hard to get rid of, I know.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 29, 2010)

@LFC_phan COME ON IRC!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2010)

^ So, have you guys decided anything yet? I'm on IRC, if needed.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 29, 2010)

^^
decided, but not getting executed,  In the midst of dinner, then I too will be on IRC.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2010)

@TheWiseCrab: Cpanel login sent (PM). No time for IRC though


----------



## Rahim (May 30, 2010)

Why are you guys using this thread for non-footie stuff. Kindly use PMs.


----------



## ico (May 30, 2010)

@: It is related to Football. (atleast what we are planning to do )

PM is the better way to communicate, but we were short of time and resources. There won't be any more off-topic replies.


----------



## XTerminator (May 30, 2010)

since post counts dont work here,dont mind if i pee or sneeze or cough here 

btw congo crabby and ico


----------



## XTerminator (May 30, 2010)

england 2-1 japan

lampard 

the japanese score all 3


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2010)

England can't even beat this hugely regressed Japanese side without help of Own goals. 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck are waiting for ya, Ingurland


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 30, 2010)

*i50.tinypic.com/23lawli.jpg
Got it from Arseblog

Some rumors floating about of Joe Cole joining us.

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Personally,I think he'll end up at the club of old washed up English players
Good old Tottenham.
He is a good signing on free though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2010)

*Luka Modric signs new deal with Spurs to scotch Man Utd rumours*


*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/may/30/luka-modric-tottenham-contract-manchester-united

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------

Spain 3-2 Saudis.

Villa, Alonso , Llorente got goals for Spain. Poor performance by them apparently.


----------



## Rahim (May 31, 2010)

This news is sad .........



> *Dead Footballer Booked For Diving*A Croatian footballer who collapsed and died during a match was  booked by the referee for simulating a foul before he realized he had died.
> Goran Tunjic was playing  for Mladost when fell down 35 minutes into the game. He was immediately  booked by the referee for diving.
> The referee immediately realized  something was wrong and called the medics. Tunjic was taken to the  hospital but was declared dead on arrival.
> The cause of death was  given as heart attack. The player did not have a history of medical  problems.
> The match was abandoned with the score tied at 0-0.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2010)

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs358.snc3/29514_395600239727_511394727_3899942_7297702_n.jpg

Yet another fantastic mockup of Arsenal shirt.I hope they are real.

Really,we must be the only club in Europe who haven't had some kind of real life picture leaked.

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------

We may see a lot of departures tomorrow.Most of the contracts end on June 1st.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2010)

Mourinho appointed Real Madrid manager. Official!

*www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_6182210,00.html


----------



## iinfi (May 31, 2010)

there v been comments of various forums saying "will mourinho last 4 years at Real"

i wud say he will be there for a max of three years and will win minimum of four silverware there!! wat say
ronaldo is going to have a tough time!! heheh


----------



## XTerminator (May 31, 2010)

^he's absolutely fine with cr9's lifestyle ftr


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2010)

There is no way he will stay there for 4 years.That team is good enough to win everything in 2 years.
I know it is a wet dream of every United fan that he manages United in 2 years and brings Ronaldo with him.Doesn't sound too far fetched to me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2010)

It's possible Jose will try taking his conquests into even more leagues. Next up Marseille in France, then Bayern Munich in Germany, PSV/Ajax/Feyenoord in Netherlands and so on 
I wont be surprised to see him succeed Wenger either tbh

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

Though Mourinho's success should not be taken for granted at Madrid. It has to remembered that even Brian Clough lasted just 44 days at then Top Division champions Leeds United.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2010)

France will be a step down for him,he will go to England and manage Portugal after Madrid.I don't think he will stay in football as a manager for too long after that.

Mourinho to succeed Wenger?No thanks.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 1, 2010)

id more than like Mourinho to succeed Fergie


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2010)

20100531
 	 	    	  		 	 		    		   	 	 	  	*adserver.adtech.de/adserv|3.0|500|1398244|0|1316|ADTECH;loc=300;key=Football+News+'+segQS+' 		 
*Toffees clinch Beckford deal*

*Striker signs four-year contract after leaving Leeds*

  				 					 Last updated: 31st May 2010   *www.skysports.com/Images/skysports/icons/feed.gif 

 		   	 	  		  		 			 			  				     		  		 		  					 	 		 		  		 			*img.skysports.com/10/05/218x298/Jermaine-Beckford-Leeds-United-League-One_2451083.jpg 			 				Beckford: Four-year deal at Everton

     			Everton have confirmed the signing of  Jermaine Beckford on a four-year contract following his departure from  Leeds United.

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------

Now that its official about Mourinho's impending appointment, witch hunting has started already :rolley-polley:


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 1, 2010)

walcott seems out of the squad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2010)

SWP over Walcott is baffling but it is actually good for Arsenal.He will be pissed and will have a free summer.

Its his fault for not listening to Wenger last summer and playing in both U21 and senior games,effectively effing up his season.

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------




> Arsenal Football Club is delighted to announce Welsh international Aaron  Ramsey has today committed his future to the Club by signing a new  long-term contract.


Great stuff.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2010)

Baffling? I'd rather have a headless chicken who can't cross but has more experience and can actually think on the field, than a headless chicken who can't cross and has a walnut for a footballing brain. 

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------

*ENGLAND'S 2010 WORLD CUP SQUAD:*
*Goalkeepers:* Joe  Hart, David James, Robert Green.
*Defenders:* Jamie Carragher,  Ashley Cole, Rio Ferdinand, Glen Johnson, Ledley King, John Terry,  Matthew Upson, Stephen Warnock
*Midfielders:* Gareth Barry,  Michael Carrick, Joe Cole, Steven Gerrard, Frank Lampard, Aaron Lennon,  James Milner, Shaun Wright-Phillips.
*Forwards:* Peter Crouch,  Jermain Defoe, Emile Heskey, Wayne Rooney

*The seven England players to miss out on a World Cup place are:*  Leighton Baines, Michael Dawson, Tom Huddlestone, Scott Parker, Adam  Johnson, Theo Walcott, Darren Bent.

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------

And about that SWP and Walnut thing, I was just kidding.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 1, 2010)

*www.thefinal3rd.com/2010/06/01/a-different-world-cup/

First article up. Not that great, but do comment


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2010)

I dont think England will play with 2 genuine wingers on either flank; so either it would have been Lennon or Walcott/SWP.  Young players shouldnt be rushed in the national squad (I know there is a saying in football, "If you are good enough, you are old enough.")

Dawson misses out and he has showed faith in King? He could break down any moment. Rio too.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 1, 2010)

Dawson, baines, tom, bent, walcott shud have been in team,
dont think old injury prone players r any good, 
king, hesky, joe, carragher


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 2, 2010)

Italy captain Cannavaro joins UAE champions Al Ahli‎


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2010)

Reports indicate that Barca have made an official bid for Fabregas in the region of 30 million.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 2, 2010)

half world cup discussion here and half on the other thread ... it makes no sense to me to run two threads for soccer ... its a complete mess ... the WC is still days away ... time we merge this thread .... plz mods do the needful

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

those who want the threads merged .. plz raise ur hand


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2010)

HOLY **** F****** HELL



> Arsenal Football Club have today released the following statement  about Cesc Fabregas:
> "Arsenal captain Cesc Fabregas is under  contract with the Club until the summer of 2015. He is a highly valued  member of the team and part of our future plans.
> "We have followed recent speculation linking Cesc with a move away  from the Club but as there has never been any official approach for him,  only two informal exchanges, in which we made it abundantly clear that  we have no interest in transferring Cesc, we have refrained from  publicly passing comment. However, yesterday evening we received an  offer from Barcelona for Cesc and in response, we immediately and  resolutely told them once again that we have no intention of selling our  captain.
> "To be clear, we will not make any kind of counterproposal or enter  into any discussion. Barcelona have publicly stated that they will  respect our position and we expect that they will keep their word."


Arsenal.com


GO GUNNERS!


---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

That statement is basically a four letter word aimed at barca.Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 2, 2010)

If Barca wants Cesc, Barca will get Cesc


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 2, 2010)

true


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2010)

The point is that we make them pay a huge sum.At least we are not bending up for them


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 2, 2010)

Joe Cole to Arsenal going by transfer rumours (and it's picking up steam)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2010)

Mirror's John Cross on twitter


> Joe Cole has 100pc NOT signed for #Arsenal. Checked it, it's not true.  They like him but Joe wants to concentrate on WC, decision after SA


----------



## iinfi (Jun 2, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The point is that we make them pay a huge sum.At least we are not bending up for them



there was never a question of arsenal bending for them .... when they know they can get upto 45-50 million GBP for him


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2010)

> I think the reasoning behind not taking Theo  Walcott can be seen in the following stats from last season:
> 
> Theo  Walcott
> Played: 23
> ...



That ought to do it!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2010)

Theo's form took a hit by injuries.He picked up some form near the end of the season,the stats don't reflect that.
I know who I'd rather have coming off the bench,Theo or SWP.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> If Barca wants Cesc, Barca will get Cesc



so true 

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Theo's form took a hit by injuries.He picked up some form near the end of the season,the stats don't reflect that.
> I know who I'd rather have coming off the bench,Theo or SWP.


ya right

swp anyday...

theo does not have a footballing brain.period.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2010)

and SWP does?He is 29 and what has he done with his career exactly?

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




ssk_the_gr8 said:


> so true


Not unless they shell it out big time.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 3, 2010)

^^
dont compare ages...
its about the present and presently swp is better


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2010)

No he isn't,there is not much between them though..


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2010)

*Liverpool offer Rafael Benitez a way out of Anfield*

*www.timesonline.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00714/aaabenitezold_1C_58_714968a.jpg



			
				timesonline.co.uk said:
			
		

> Liverpool have attempted to pave the way for Rafael Benitez’s  departure by offering their manager a compromise deal to leave the club  this summer.
> 
> In what amounts to a vote of no confidence in Benitez, the Liverpool  board approved a proposal to the Spaniard which would see him depart  Anfield with a lucrative pay off worth in the region of £3 million up  front.
> 
> ...


*Source:* *www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/article7142868.ece


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 3, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No he isn't,there is not much between them though..



u're being biased.... swp is not as poor a decision maker as theo at least...leave out rest of the qualities....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2010)

3 million,do Liverpool have even that?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 3, 2010)

Well..It seems given that Cole is making a switch to Arseal this summer.What I have seen of him for Chelsea, doesnt seem to be a bad buy given hes free. What say guys? Hes slightly overrated but which english player isnt?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2010)

^Think about the future loses if Benitez stays at Anfield. He might spend millions over average players again; so by that logic paying him off today seems sane and logical.

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------

Since when has Joe COle been labeled an over-hyped player? He is the most skillful footballer England have and he was not given any chance at Chelsea after that great season he had. Its the formation of Chelsea coupled with injuries that is to be blamed for his lack of match  appearances.
It would be a steal if Gunners sign him.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, what exactly has he given england? And I dont think he will be a starter anyway. I would have Wenger giving Rozza,nasri more chances to Cole given their experience in Arsenal colors than giving cole a straight shot. Cole if signed, would play probably from the right. Points to a 4-4-2 formation if Cole is in the fray. 
And talking about fray, What about Frey? I would really like him in our squad for this season. The quest for goalkeepers seems to have died down a bit. Sad, coz this should be our prime objective. And a defender and a DM/holding midfielder.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2010)

^Yah Rosicky will serve Arsenal for the whole season :rolley: Be realistic. You sound just like a Gunner who thinks every non-Arsenal player is crap. We just saw some Walcott-SWP comments.

Joe Cole had his best season at Chelsea when played on the left. remember under Jose.

Have Gerrard/Lampard/RIo/Terry/Heskey etc given anything to England? This team has been managed by press/media and some puppets at the helm.

Wasnt some Polish GK linked with Arsenal?


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 3, 2010)

id still pay to see only Joe Cole.he's that good a player.he showed glimpses of his old self in the cheeky goal he scored vs Utd.

Any team he goes,would only benefit.



> Well, what exactly has he given england?


nobody's ever given anything to england.except shearer.Cole is one of the few world class players england have at their disposal this time.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh please. Anyone who thinks that SWP is better than Walcott must be crocked. I agree Walcott has had a dismal season but hes young and "should" learn fast. The injuries have taken a toll this season and *fingers crossed* he would be back next season with a vengeance. Still remember how he single leggedly run Arsenal into the match against Barca.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 3, 2010)

> but hes young and "should" learn fast.



dunno abt the swp and walcott argument,but walcott hasnt learned anything for sure.he pooped a lot in the past and he still poops a lot


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh please dude. He had a great last season. This season he was far from his best. I can go back a few hundred pages and make out the exact lines about walcott and how great a player he is turning out to be been discussed by the same hypocritical members in the forum right now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

ico said:


>


Laugh laugh lad. That's what you can do. Laugh at the demise of our club. Perhaps you can't laugh for your own club success.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 3, 2010)

well,again,dunno about others but i have never praised that a**


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Think about the future loses if Benitez stays at Anfield. He might spend millions over average players again; so by that logic paying him off today seems sane and logical.


Oh Mr,Albert Eintein cum Warren Buffet cum Archimedes, can you tell how is it logical to throw away 3M and get rid of a manager of class of Rafa Benitez whom even Inter boss Massimo Morrati admires, has won a European Cup, went to European Cup final, won FA Cup, and a overacheivement of 2nd position ahead of Chelsea.
And how can a new manager bring the club forward when he has no money to spend on plus wont get proceeds from sales and no top class manager is coming either. Plus with all the politics in the board room with a Chelsea fan chairman who attends some kind of Chelsea parties even as a position of LFC manager and feels Torres should  leave, liar like CP and those two owners who are beyond any words
Either people don't understand the gravity of the situation or that they hate us so much that they don't even focus about their own club and just are enjoying the potential downfall of a once great club. I guess you would be happy to see us relegated or something.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 3, 2010)

as much as i hate the club,still this is a bad period for the liverpool fans and the club.i wish rafa stays.The fact that Inter want him,still underlines his ability.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

And Mr.Albert Eintein cum Warren Buffet cum Archimedes, I guess you would know answers to these:


			
				RAWK said:
			
		

> Who is going to hire Rafa's replacement?
> Will they hire a man who is  going to fight them and their business plan?
> Who is going to stop the  sales of the likes of Nando and Gerrard?
> Who is going to replace any  senior players that leave?
> ...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Oh Frustrated Rant


yawn.............


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

It's quite easy to label any argument which one doesn't have any kind of argument to actually answer as "one frustrated rant" and then yawn. Good on you sir. 
Don't worry Mr.Albert Eintein cum Warren Buffet cum Archimedes, your reputation  is preserved  The same reputation which was eloquently described by a certain red devil.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2010)

^You can expert in living in denial, we all know that. After what Benitez had acheived, and the turmoil he has brought to this club and then cleverly blaming the owners who have provided enough money to him for his experiment and despite that all he has managed to do is assemble an average squad; now what he want? Another run at the same thing. I dont know about you but money dont grow on trees. The owners are right not to trust him anymore. ANybody in their position will do the same thing. The whoel football fraternity knows that but only fans like you live in frogs in wells.
LFC: You can do all your personal talk, but it doesnt change the fate of your club. Finishing a poor 7th and yet talking "In Rafa we thrust"? Fans like you *actually* dont care for the club you support because you believe in doing the same thing all the time. When something didnt work, change is needed. And thats that. Taking no corrective measures only shows the lack of intent on your and your club's part. Sacking a manager is not a blasphemy. Moratti is a fan of Rafa because of his defensive style which suits any Italian club to the T. 

The biggest problem with Rafa has always been his lack of Faith and Trust.

Oh man i always forget to add smileys.......and wait, the day SF retires, United shoul shut down their shutters,right?

I cant beleive you actually labelled 2nd position as shot in the pan 

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> And Mr.Albert Eintein cum Warren Buffet cum Archimedes, I guess you would know answers to these:


Sensing the emotional breakdown of yours, the best solution i can give you is support some other team.
Get a grip of you lad


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^You can expert in living in denial, we all know that. After what Benitez had acheived, and the turmoil he has brought to this club and then


Turmoil which Rafa has brought to the club? Excuse me?



> cleverly blaming the owners who have provided enough money to him for his experiment and despite that all he has managed to do is assemble an average squad; now what he want? Another run at the same thing. I dont know about you but money dont  grow on trees.


Enough money provided? The owners have done nothing but put debt on the club on their buyout, and put no damned money on the club. After the summer of 2008, Rafa has got NOTHING to spend on, and even in 2008 he had proceeds from players like Crouch to pay for players. Rafa couldn't even get his first choice Barry in 2008.
As for average players he has signed. Yes he has signed a lots of average players, most of them however were Bosmans and it's the fact that they were NOT his first choice. And name me a manager who has NOT signed an average player.
Rafa should also be given credit for excellent players he signed, Reina, Arbeloa, Agger, Skrtel, Kyrgiakos, Aurelio, Lucas, Kuyt, Sissoko, Mascherano, Luis Garcia, Alonso, Benayoun, Crouch, Torres, among others. 




> The owners are right not to trust him anymore. ANybody in their position will do the same thing. The whoel football fraternity knows that but only fans like you live in frogs in wells.


So what stopped them from sacking him immediately after the season ended? Or mid season for that matter? If they really cared for the club and wanted to sack Rafa for that matter he should have been sacked at that time but tell you what he wasn't sacked at that time and they are only trying to get rid of him so as to install a YES man in his position who won't interfere the way they are working.


> LFC: You can do all your personal talk, but it doesnt change the fate of your club.


What personal talk? The way you dismissed another poster's post is actually lack of respect than anything else. I also remember you calling certain people "brain of pea size" or "kan***". So don't try to be good and act like an innocent child.


> Finishing a poor 7th and yet talking "In Rafa we thrust"? Fans like you *actually* dont care for the club you support because you believe in doing the same thing all the time.


Oh really? Rafa didn't fail really before 2009/10 and that too when he had practically no net spend, and all of Spurs, Man City, and Aston Villa have spend more last two seasons than us. There was also board room politics all over the place and he has to contend with all the disrespect from people like you and the media which frankly I haven't seen any other manager disrespected in this manner.


> When something didnt work, change is needed. And thats that.


And for that change to be effective, the club should have enough resources to back up the new manager. With the club being ripped apart from debt from where would the new manager get all the money now, particularly when there's no assurance that the proceeds from players sales would bolster the transfer funds rather than paying for the debts.



> Taking no corrective measures only shows the lack of intent on your and your club's part  Sacking a manager is not a blasphemy. .


The only intent from the owners and the board is to get rid of the "final thorn in their path" so that they can proceed with player sales and run the club as they like. And then they could install a yes man now and now have total control of the club.


> Moratti is a fan of Rafa because of his defensive style which suits any Italian club to the T.


Nothing wrong with defensive style. Even Mourinho whom you want to succeed your own gaffer is a defensive manager. 



> The biggest problem with Rafa has always been his lack of Faith and Trust.


Lack of Faith and trust to whom? Ryan Babel? Oh please 
Rafa did place trust on players like Masch, Lucas, Gerrard, Carragher, Reina, Torres...



> I cant beleive you actually labelled 2nd position as shot in the pan


In hindsight, it was an over achievement which wasn't going to last forever.
 



> Sensing the emotional breakdown of yours, the best solution i can give you is support some other team.
> Get a grip of you lad



Unlike you sir I don't support my club for trophies. I just support my club. You are free do support your range of successful clubs, ManU, CFC, Inter


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2010)

You are in it to win it. Another one who doesn't believe in winning trophies. Way to go lad.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> You are in it to win it. Another one who doesn't believe in winning trophies. Way to go lad.


So let this be clear. YOU support YOUR club ONLY because they WIN TROPHIES. Riiight?
And oh tell that millions of fans who support mid table and lower league teams.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 3, 2010)

which channel football match r comin now....i need to buy some addon in this sucking sun direct


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 3, 2010)

@Liv_fan- How does it feel having th heat on your side of the pitch for a change? Let liverpool be relegated, give the other teams a chance to move up. History is best kept in books, not in the field.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2010)

I know where you trying to drag this supporting business. If my team is so successful then its not my problem, is it? If i supported my team just because of trophies then would i had jumped the ship and cheered for Chelsea under Jose as my team didnt win anything in that period? Barca here I come!!! Make sure you win trophies!!!

I have shown enough passion for my team but i don't follow orders of the gaffe. If he makes a mistake, I am within my right as a fan to point it out. If somone doesn't like it, then thats their problem.
-----------------------------------------
The whole Liverpool band has suddenly gone through a change of heart. Talk about unity here. Suddenly Rafa Benitez has been exonerated by the supporters and all the blame has been put on owners. Alonso fiasco never happened. It was all a media hogwash. Club captain Gerrard was never clueless about his manager's decisions. It was all a conspiracy. Suddenly players like Ngog, Kuyt, Aurelio, Kryakos, etc have been branded as some what quality players. Geese. I agree about Torres and Mashcherano but Lucas? Rafa gives plenty of chance to youth players.
Crying of having no money to spend. What happened to the pilicy of developing players as promised? He took the charge of the academia,  right?

Look, defending the manager is one thing to look so patria\otic et all; but shoving the problems under the carpet and blaming the other half of the problem wont do. We all know who will leave Anfield if there has to be a departure and rest assure it won't be the investors.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Those copy/paste you did a couple of posts ago, try answering yourself for everything i might write may be biased.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> @Liv_fan- How does it feel having th heat on your side of the pitch for a change? Let liverpool be relegated, give the other teams a chance to move up. History is best kept in books, not in the field.


Why don't you sell your house, stop buying clothes and gadgets and give it to poor  There are plenty of poor people in this country  Moronic opinions should be kept in your brain not put out in the open


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 3, 2010)

Yea right dude. This is 2010, not some 2006 when you won the champions league. Liverpool is thumped by all and sundry in the meanwhile. Come Season 10/11, Liverpool wont be in the top 10. So long friend. It was nice knowing you, I hearby pray that you guys do well in the second division and now with Newcastle promoted, may you win it as well. Amen!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> I know where you trying to drag this supporting business. If my team is so successful then its not my problem, is it? If i supported my team just because of trophies then would i had jumped the ship and cheered for Chelsea under Jose as my team didnt win anything in that period? Barca here I come!!! Make sure you win trophies!!!


ANd where did support another club come from then? :rolleyes"


> I have shown enough passion for my team but i don't follow orders of the gaffe. If he makes a mistake, I am within my right as a fan to point it out. If somone doesn't like it, then thats their problem.


I am not blindly supporting the gaffer. I am only pointing out that no manager at this point is suitable for LFC job and your point of him being "sacked" is logical has not yet been adequately backed up.



> The whole Liverpool band has suddenly gone through a change of heart. Talk about unity here. Suddenly Rafa Benitez has been exonerated by the supporters and all the blame has been put on owners. Alonso fiasco never happened. It was all a media hogwash. Club captain Gerrard was never clueless about his manager's decisions. It was all a conspiracy. Suddenly players like Ngog, Kuyt, Aurelio, Kryakos, etc have been branded as some what quality players. Geese. I agree about Torres and Mashcherano but Lucas? Rafa gives plenty of chance to youth players.


Lucas has been immense this season. Check out who's the young player of the year for LFC.
Alonso fiasco? It was far from fiasco. Probably Rafa "disrespecting" him did him in but he didn't have the best of seasons in 2007-08. I admit it was a mistake but a mountain has been made on this issue. 



> Crying of having no money to spend. What happened to the pilicy of developing players as promised? He took the charge of the academia,  right?


And he has signed quite  talented players too who look promising for the future: Pacheco, Ayala, Kelly, Shevley, among others
 With Rafa no longer the manager, what will happen to them is uncertain.



> Look, defending the manager is one thing to look so patria\otic et all; but shoving the problems under the carpet and blaming the other half of the problem wont do. We all know who will leave Anfield if there has to be a departure and rest assure it won't be the investors.


All the problems at LFC begin and end with those two owners right there. You use the word investors as if the owners actually invested their own money. But the fact that we are in this poor situation just due to a leveraged buyout speaks volumes.
Underachievement at one season to finish 7th or something is one thing, but 350M+ pounds of debts plus no forseeable pay to pay them without messing up the squad is another thing.



> Those copy/paste you did a couple of posts ago, try answering yourself for everything i might write may be biased.


Indeed you are biased and you have no shred of idea of the state of the club.

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------




dreamcatcher said:


> Yea right dude. This is 2010, not some 2006 when you won the champions league. Liverpool is thumped by all and sundry in the meanwhile. Come Season 10/11, Liverpool wont be in the top 10.


When was the last time Arsenal won a trophy.  2005  This is neither 2005 
And btw we won CL in 2005, and FA Cup in 2006 go yet the facts right my lad. 


> So long friend. It was nice knowing you, I hearby pray that you guys do  well in the second division and now with Newcastle promoted, may you win  it as well. Amen!!


LOL we have not been already relegated 
I will be there whether we are in Championship or League one, so no good bye's here 

And when did you start supporting Les Arses? 2004 invincibles  lol:


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't take this at heart but you won't understand a thing about the financial matters, the same way i won't be able to understand Information Technology. TDF is the last place where I would discuss any financial matters and this is no chest thumping my friend.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Don't take this at heart but you won't understand a thing about the financial matters, the same way i won't be able to understand Information Technology. TDF is the last place where I would discuss any financial matters and this is no chest thumping my friend.


Oh come on Mr.Economist, why don't you discuss it here. I am not that dumb as you think of me.  
And yes I would love it you manage to justify the owners actions and how that debt is manageable when we also have to compete and also have to plan for a stadium in the future.
Otherwise sorry I would have to just dismiss you and declare that you are simply bluffing.  No offense


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2010)

I really don't understand why you are niggling about who supported whom for what. Generally, when a fan support a team it starts from liking a player. He won't sit in a library and delve into the history books to support a particular club; this process will follow later.
Just tell me how many Liverpool fans began supporting reading the rich history of the club and not because of Gerrard or Torres? The same with Henry and Arsenal or Ronaldo/Rooney/Giggs/Beckham with United. Lampard has attracted plenty of fans towards the Blues. So they won;t be qualified as good supporters?

You are the one who started this relegation situation and everybody hate the club.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 3, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> > @Liv_fan- How does it feel having th heat on your side of the pitch for a change? Let liverpool be relegated, give the other teams a chance to move up. History is best kept in books, not in the field.
> 
> 
> Why don't you sell your house, stop buying clothes and gadgets and give it to poor  There are plenty of poor people in this country  Moronic opinions should be kept in your brain not put out in the open



1 word.pwned 



> In Rafa we thrust



Im sure that was a typo,coz all liv fans aint gay im sure


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

He is trying to act over smart , he deserves a cheek from my side. 
@rahim:
And yes the crap thrown to Rafa is plain disgrace, who actually don't understand the gravity of the situation; easy way out. And I don't care whatever you think of the club, but spread FUD, and I'll counter it.

BTW I dont want to call ANYONE plastic or anything, it usually a joke or something  Everyone is free to support whichever club in whichever manner 

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> Im sure that was a typo,coz all liv fans aint gay im sure


 You make it seem like I posted it


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2010)

^I taught you that joke remember.

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------

Aftter raising the question of real supporting versus just supporting, you come up with that quote. Amazing,


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 3, 2010)

anyways jokes aside,my personal opinion on this situation is that any manager wouldve pooped given the critical circumstances,so its wrong to blame benitez alone.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2010)

hamaam mein sabhi nange hain!!!!!

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------

Nobody given the thought to the brand value of these big clubs. 

LFC: Calling the owners as non-investors? Then who own Liverpool Football Club? You botched  up such a rudimentary concept.. This is why i am reluctant to discuss any financial matters here.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^I taught you that joke remember.


ANd your TDF points apparently shot up after that eh? 




> Aftter raising the question of real supporting versus just supporting,  you come up with that quote. Amazing,


Perhaps you need word by word argument eh? No worries. And you have skipped each of my questions btw. Your finance argument has been dismissed.



a_rahim said:


> I really don't understand why you are niggling about who supported whom for what.


As I said it's a kind of dig and rebuttal for lulz  But in your case you always claim higher ground based on the fact your club wins trophies and if one argues that trophies are not everything, you simply dismiss it giving me the impression that you support your club just for trophies they win.


> Generally, when a fan support a team it starts from liking a player. He won't sit in a library and delve into the history books to support a particular club; this process will follow later.,,,
> ...and not because of Gerrard or Torres? The same with Henry and Arsenal or  Ronaldo/Rooney/Giggs/Beckham with United. Lampard has attracted plenty  of fans towards the Blues. So they won;t be qualified as good  supporters?


Supporting player to club in fine. Support should perisist though even after player leaves. But then it's a personal choice. 



> Just tell me how many Liverpool fans began supporting reading the rich history of the club


Supporting club just because of glorious history is glory hunting in some way.



> You are the one who started this relegation situation and everybody hate the club.


Hmm? I just pointed out to the fact that your post about Rafa being "sacked" had NOT been backed up and neither has been yet.

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




a_rahim said:


> x
> LFC: Calling the owners as non-investors? Then who own Liverpool Football Club? You botched  up such a rudimentary concept.. This is why i am reluctant to discuss any financial matters here.


I don't use financial jargon. Literally the owners have NOT INVESTED in Liverpool Football Club. They have just taken loans for their buyout and now all the debt is on the holding company of the club.
And you are really trying to sound intelligent. Better be one than to sound one.


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Laugh laugh lad. That's what you can do. Laugh at the demise of our club. Perhaps you can't laugh for your own club success.


I wasn't actually laughing at the state of Liverpool. I actually laughed because I was thinking to post a Goal.com link with the same story.  (If I would have done that, I know what your reaction would have been ) I hope you got it. 

I really want to see Liverpool stable next season in any way possible.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 3, 2010)

we all want to see the best competition possible in the best league in the world

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

off topic: anybody got the link to the sachin adidas ad (where he practises in an empty stadium,playing various strokes)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

Good Bye, Rafa. Would always be remembered for the European Cup Triumph in 2005 and FA Cup in 2006.

I hope no one is "offended" by me posting images potraying Rafa's history with LFC 
*liverpool.theoffside.com/files/2010/01/rafatrophy.jpg
*www.millenniumstadium.com/images/content/Gall-Foot-05-Cup-03.jpg

Rafa's record:


```
[B]Competition	P	W	D	L	F	A	Win %[/B]
TOTAL/Overall	350	194	77	79	585	302	55.43
Premier League	228	126	55	47	371	183	55.26
The FA Cup	17	8	4	5	38	22	47.06
League Cup	17	10	1	6	31	27	58.82
UCL/UEFA	85	48	17	20	140	68	56.47
Other Matches	3	2	0	1	5	2	66.67
```
Not that crap a record eh? 

Best of Luck Rafa, wherever you go. 

And Thank You Rafa for the memories.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2010)

^^Looked pretty slim then.
I will miss last season's Rafa


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 3, 2010)

Rafa for inter . .
Cesc will surely go to barca, arsenal are just measuring the deal i guess.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

> Rafael Benitez said: "It is very sad for me to announce that I will no longer be manager of Liverpool FC. I would like to thank all of the staff and players for their efforts.
> 
> "I'll always keep in my heart the good times I've had here, the strong and loyal support of the fans in the tough times and the love from Liverpool. I have no words to thank you enough for all these years and I am very proud to say that I was your manager.
> 
> "Thank you so much once more and always remember: You'll never walk alone."


YNWA Rafa.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2010)

RAWK is literally in meltdown,people are acting like he has died or something


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

Because it hurts


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 3, 2010)

Liverpool to get Dalglish involved in choosing successor. Confirms earlier suggestion he would not be short-term solution


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2010)

Something to cheer Pool fans up (mind it may backfire if you lose to this)
*evertondirect.evertonfc.com/stores/product_images/efc-72206.jpg?width=400&height=400&quality=95
*www.evertonfc.com/assets/images/pink/shots/JW1_0179.jpg
*www.evertonfc.com/assets/images/pink/rodwell/NF1_6085.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2010)

So Anurag, this came as a shock to you? He was on borrowed time no matter what he had achieved at the club and about that investment thing, never mind  you are depressed by the news; if you ever get out of this, read something about Consolidation. It might explain you about the various ways to own an asset.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2010)

Tubby's gone, eh?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Something to cheer Pool fans up (mind it may backfire if you lose to this)
> *evertondirect.evertonfc.com/stores/product_images/efc-72206.jpg?width=400&height=400&quality=95
> *www.evertonfc.com/assets/images/pink/shots/JW1_0179.jpg
> *www.evertonfc.com/assets/images/pink/rodwell/NF1_6085.jpg


LMAO. At least something to smile about.

PS: Should log off. Might be banned if I continue arguing really, since I already see digs here.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's something on a Chelsea fan-site about Tubby's exit:

*www.chelsea.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=518994#yoursay

Read it with an open mind.

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




> liverpool are paying 3million quid to go. Why the hell don't chelsea pay  him 6million to stay?



lol!! :d:d:d


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> PS: Should log off. Might be banned if I continue arguing really, since I already see digs here.



Thats the sanest thing you did since this afternoon.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 3, 2010)

this argument is not as lol as compared to the flaming of red dragon in that rock is dead thread the n00btard red dragon got ratedrsuperstar banned too


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2010)

Rafa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, in case y'all missed it, *AVRAM GRANT* is the new West Ham Utd manager!


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 4, 2010)

amazing how that headline wasnt discussed here before


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2010)

Grant!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 4, 2010)

Mexico pwn Italy 2-1


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2010)

MOTM = Carlos Vela


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 4, 2010)

i hear hernandez... started and he was good..

so was he? did anyone watch the match


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2010)

Javier Hernandez is fine. But don't expect him to do much except for finishing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2010)

It will be great if Vela opens the scoring in the WC.He can do with some games.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 4, 2010)

Yaya Toure will play in BPL next season, revealed by his agent.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2010)

Taken from RAWK,edited by Mancs
*i47.tinypic.com/w8xow8.gif


----------



## iinfi (Jun 4, 2010)

drogba elbow fractured ...


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 4, 2010)

Hernandez has scored 4 times in last 5 games.Vela looks good too.For sure,Mexico aint pushovers


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2010)

yea, Hernandez plays as the CF. Vela cuts in from the wings. I think Mexico play a 4-3-3.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2010)

Now Ferdinand is out.The star players are falling like flies before the cup.

Drogba's injury is a huge blow to the Ivory Coast.I would have expected them to sneak into the quarters but now they will struggle to get out of the group stages.

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

Btw. Tulio scored yet another own goal


----------



## iinfi (Jun 4, 2010)

*www.liveoddsandscores.com/news/pre...-king-tulio-121-to-find-his-own-net-yet-again


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 5, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cS1lhSmP_M&feature=player_embedded
  Looks staged but still effing funny


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2010)

France 0-1 China 

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------

Can't they make Blanc the manager already,why ruin the World Cup?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 5, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> France 0-1 China


   Les Cheats got owned 



> Can't they make Blanc the manager already,why ruin the World Cup?


The whole world wants them to fail, so world cup will be "enhanced" with their failure.

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

*www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opinion/c...ist-The-Brian-Reade-Column-article448527.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 5, 2010)

ico said:


> Javier Hernandez is fine. But don't expect him to do much except for finishing.



thats what we need finishing.... we have others to do the creating...
at least he makes those runs... which i can only dream of berba making


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2010)

^I hope Berbatov plays well in the WC and attract some other clubs. We would be spared the moodiness of his. Bulgaria qualified for WC??

Good to see that smiles are back


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 5, 2010)

sadly bulgaria did not qualify... so looks like we're stuck with him


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2010)

^At least there is competition to partner Rooney up-front with the arrival of the Mexicon.

Looks like Maicon is on his way to Madrid.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 5, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> sadly bulgaria did not qualify... so looks like we're stuck with him





btw looks like both the Coles are on their way our of The Bridge ..... rumor mill says Zlatan is likely to come to the Bridge ... huh


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Thomas Hitzlsperger (Der Hammer) signs for West Ham!!!!*

AviG's first signing!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 5, 2010)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-06-04.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2010)

Manchester City have secured their first signing of the summer with the capture of Germany international Jerome Boateng from Hamburg.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2010)

^ He used to be a good player in PES2009


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 5, 2010)

*www.evertonfc.com/assets/_files/cached/img/412x225/jun_10/efc__1275485502_494x270_away_reveal.jpg
Mind blowing    and  @ Cahill



> Technically advanced and Engineered for *Success*


 

*www.grandoldteam.com/forum/threads/28185-The-New-Away-Kit.....!!!!!!


When is CFC v Everton


----------



## Rahim (Jun 6, 2010)

I had some breakfast in Monginis this morning and one of their new items were a pastry made of mutton liver and do you know what they named it? Liverpool  costing Rs 20 only

I am not taking diggs but it was funny.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 6, 2010)

^ lmao,but lets not bring the good ol' issue again 

as for the everton kit,my kindergarten uniform was better than it.
@cahill,any club wants him?snap him up 

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------

*www.soccerbible.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles/football-shirts.barca/Barca_5F00_away10_5F00_alve.jpg

flashy but still looks cool

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/5305/mufchome.png

ftw.wish it were true

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------

*bit.ly/cJ6DmO

look at the polls at the bottom left.

@sammy lee being the successor


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2010)

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...er-City-race-Chelsea-midfielder-Joe-Cole.html

Yet another Cole to Arsenal link.Seems very likely now.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 6, 2010)

no please dont let this happen.i hope fergie steals him under wenger's nose


----------



## Rahim (Jun 6, 2010)

^Apparently Fergie and United are expert in over-looking talent of late.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 6, 2010)

i wanted cole..... sad . he could have played through the centre


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 6, 2010)

deal aint done yet.so theres still hope.

a_rahim:i hope hernandez will prove to be a good hunt


*www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/7805598/Manchester-United-demands-tax-back.html



> The club, which finished second in the Premiership last season, believes it is owed the monies after being wrongfully charged VAT on its £18m flotation in 1991.




epic phail that,given itll take an eternity to get that money back


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2010)

Italian press reporting that Rafa to Inter deal is done.
That should be enough to dampen the treble celebrations


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 7, 2010)

^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah right. Moratti is a bloody fool


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 7, 2010)

Apparently not. i just d at the way the post was presented


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Italian press reporting that Rafa to Inter deal is done.
> That should be enough to dampen the treble celebrations



 true............. 
benitez is not that bad though but he's not good also


----------



## Rahim (Jun 7, 2010)

^keep quite sshh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 7, 2010)

*www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/spor...senal-bid-8million-for-Laurent-Koscielny.html
Arsenal up their bid to 8 million for Laurent Koscielny.
This is another solid transfer rumor doing rounds.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 7, 2010)

*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk/10237268.stm



> Mortgage documents seen by the BBC show that the Glazers have borrowed £388m ($570m) against shopping malls and £66m ($95m) against their American National Football League team, the Tampa Bay Buccaneers.
> 
> In addition to their mortgages in the US, a portion of the Glazer family's £700m Manchester United debt will soon see them charged interest at a rate of 16.25%.





---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

Why dont they just sell the club to the Knights and f*** off


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2010)

i was just abt to post this...
we are royally screwed.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2010)

There is a sneak peek of the away kit on Arsenal.com.Its yellow as expected.
No cannon badge though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2010)

The defence "exodus" has begun.Senderos has joined Fulham.
Best of luck to the lad,one of the best defenders around technically but mentally suspect unfortunately.


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2010)

What about PascalCygan#2???


----------



## Krow (Jun 8, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The defence "exodus" has begun.Senderos has joined Fulham.
> Best of luck to the lad,one of the best defenders around technically but mentally suspect unfortunately.



Best of luck to him. Used to be a rock during the days of the 06 CL run. Flamini, Senderos, Hleb... All lost somewhere...


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 8, 2010)

not lost wenger dumbass sold em all.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2010)

Whom did "Wenger dumbass" sell exactly?Flamini and Senderos completed their contracts.Hleb forced the move and flopped badly even at Wolfsburg.


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2010)

Bah! Xterm, none of them could have been stopped.

I liked Flamini. We need another one like him these days. One who can perform in big games as well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2010)

Song has filled in well for him.We can do with some DM cover though.However anything except a GK and CB is a luxury signing at the moment.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 9, 2010)

the point is arsenal will never a decent enough squad to be compared with the likes of the invincibles era


----------



## Rahim (Jun 9, 2010)

Joe Cole and Michael Ballack will leave Chelsea when their contracts expires, confirms Chelsea officials.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2010)

In my FM game, Gallas didn't renew his contract throughout the season and kept asking for better wage. But when the season finished, he shut himself up and signed for half of his wage. I'm expecting the same.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2010)

ico said:


> In my FM game, Gallas didn't renew his contract throughout the season and kept asking for better wage. But when the season finished, he shut himself up and signed for half of his wage. I'm expecting the same.


  
In your FM Arses might be winning the Champions League  That doesn't make it any close to reality


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> the point is arsenal* will never *a decent enough squad to be compared with the likes of the invincibles era


And how do you know that?Seeing the financial situation Arsenal are one of the best placed club to do that.

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> In your FM Arses might be winning the Champions League  That doesn't make it any close to reality


You are right about that.In my FM Pool finish 1st or 2nd usually.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2010)

lol, in my FM game, Rafa has actually been SACKED after Everton finished above LFC. 

And I helped them doing that. I lost to Everton intentionally. 

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------

Speaking of FM,

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-06-04.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2010)

FM can indeed help poor little deluded bunch of Spurs and gooners escape reality


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2010)

Fernando Alonso is the best footballer in the world.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2010)

*www.f1fanatic.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/alon_rena_melb.jpg

I guess he is too old for wenger though 

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

On a more serious note, there are reports of Hodgson as certainty to takeover as manager at Anfield, wonder how much substance is in that.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2010)

Would be interesting to see Hodgson unleashing his potential at a bigger club.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2010)

Hodgson did pretty decently at FC Internazionale. They were near relegation zone when he took over and he managed them to Seventh or something AFAIK. He failed at Blackburn tho. And No idea about his credentials to actually win trophies though, not that it's most likely with us but whatever. I wish we could get Manuel Pellegrini tbh.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2010)

Joe Cole, Ballack & Beletti have left Chelsea FC. No contract renewal for them. A bit surprised at Ballack's exit.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2010)

I suppose Liverpool will end up with Dalglish as a stop-gap manager.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 10, 2010)

^that wont happen,he's in charge of finding the interim coach afaik


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2010)

I know it is THAT site but it seems to be a pretty bold statement even for them.


> *
> Revealed: Joe Cole has signed a  contract to join Arsenal after World Cup 2010
> * Deal agreed in  principle before player flew out to the World Cup
> * England  midfielder's move will be completed if he passes full medical
> ...


*www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2565/exclu...oe-cole-has-signed-a-contract-to-join-arsenal


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2010)

Citations?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

OT: @ico -Hey dude, how did ur boards go?And comps?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2010)

*Rafael Benítez joins Internazionale on two-year deal*


*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/10/rafael-benitez-internazionale

So he is such a "crappy" manager that the current Champions of Europe sign him within days 

*www.inter.it/aas/news/reader?N=34021&L=en


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2010)

He was beyond crap last season,no doubt.Sh1t buys,Sh1t tactics,baffling subs,abysmal man management...
He should do well there next season if he manages to keep the squad together.Just don't ask him to dive into the market.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 10, 2010)

Miroslav Stoch has joined Fenerbahce from Chelsea FC.... Baffling decision!!!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 10, 2010)

only 2-years? that says  a lot about Moratti's faith in Benitez.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 11, 2010)

Rafa has donated 96000 pounds to the Hillsborough family support group
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jun/10/rafael-benitez-internazionale
Good gesture.All the piss taking aside,he is a nice person.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 11, 2010)

i heard DD is airing football match of worldcup

wat time  match starts


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2010)

^7:20 pm and 11 pm


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 11, 2010)

+1 to rafa.

lol is the only word to describe dd's transmission quality.that it will kill the viewers interest in watching the match would be an understatement


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2010)

^Really is it that bad? It is for public service since one doesnt have DTH all over India (villages, smaller towns etc). Many watch Indian Cricket matches on DD.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 11, 2010)

of course they do.im just sayin that the transmission quality sucks.people watch it coz its their only choice,not because they enjoy it.

i can say this coz i too had only dd 2 years ago.had to follow the pl at me friends place


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2010)

From Arseblog


> *June 2010* – “He’s a footballer made up  of Barca DNA. I don’t have any doubt that Cesc  would triumph at Barca”
> *February 2010* – “Cesc is part of Barcelona’s DNA.”
> *October 2009* – “He is a football player with Barça  DNA and he is showing at Arsenal that  he is on another level.”
> *May 2008* – “Cesc Fabregas has Barcelona DNA”​



*www.oleole.com/media/main/images/blogs/images/group1/subgrp31/blogimg_1650_6107-20100607093629601156.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 12, 2010)

^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2010)

Arses release Gallas? Gallas for Cole - best swap deal EVER!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2010)

Noone said that.It was just the best deal we could have got for that anus.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2010)

^ I'm the one who's saying that it was the best swap deal! For us, that is.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2010)

Fair enough,all thanks to Jose because he is so good a c**t magnet.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2010)

^ Ahh, the bitterness. Like they say in that fast-food advert - I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

The new away kit is rumored to be at the Arsenal store.It is supposed to be yellow with maroon pinstripes.Expect pictures soon.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2010)

Adrian Mutu must now pay Chelsea FC...
* £14MILLION*

in damages.

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

Chelsea appear to have signed* Benny Yosayoun *from LiverLOL!!! 

A lot of reports on the net!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

@ Liverpool
He is a good option to have on bench for CFC.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2010)

^ Yup, decent wide player. We could use one, now that we've let go of Joe Cole & Miroslav Stoch.

*Chelsea OUTS (till date): Ballack, Belletti, Stoch, J.Cole*


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2010)

Adrian Muttu

Why should he? Chelsea ki dukaan se chura k leke gaya tha kya?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2010)

^ 



> More effective than Cole last year, costs less  in salary and more happy to be an impact sub whereas Cole wasn't at  all.



^ Yossi Benayoun.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

Mutu deserved a fine but why should he pay his transfer fee?He didn't ask for that money.
A fine covering his wages etc. would have been fair.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 14, 2010)

where is that dumbfvck gonna bring that kinda money from 

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




wizrulz said:


> I AM AN ARSENAL SUPPORTER....
> i love and support ARSENAL for there footbal style and as they MAKE star and dont buys stars liek others do...
> I HATE CHELSKI


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2010)

^ Who is that guy?


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 14, 2010)

dunno a n00b i saw on the very first page of this epic thread


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Who is that guy?


*www.arsenalmumbai.co.in/home.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2010)

^ Eh? WHat?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 14, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Eh? WHat?


I think wizrulz is the owner of that site.

And congrats btw for Yossi Benayoun. And he is good enough that he will earn a starting place eventually IMO. 6m GBP is a steal.  Particularly if Mutu ends up paying all his transfer fee and wages


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2010)

Arsenal Mumbai supporters group-he is a part of them.He posted here quite a bit,hardly a noob opposed to what that post may indicate.

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------

*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/lyon-10-11-adidas-third-3.jpg

err..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2010)

^ Looks like the seat cover of an 80's Ambassador.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 15, 2010)

*i47.tinypic.com/20f2911.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2010)

It is here

*www.footballshirtculture.com/images/arsenal-10-11-away-nike-kit-leaked-4.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------

Looks great.Traditional yellow away kit with redcurrant stripes to mark our history.

Found these on Arsenal online store.
*onlinestore.arsenal.com/content/ebiz/afc/invt/a86824a/N_L_A86824A.jpg
*onlinestore.arsenal.com/content/ebiz/afc/invt/a81710a/N_L_A81710A.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 15, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iufnlu5842w


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 15, 2010)

Drogba's playing 

WTH are the Japanese doing? 

*i.imgur.com/7o8Aj.jpg

Vuvuzela protection I bet


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 15, 2010)

New Zealand get a point


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 15, 2010)

THEY SCORED???? LFC_FAN???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 15, 2010)

^ Yup they did. 
Really waiting for Cote d'Ivoire v Portugal now 

With Drogba not starting, there is only ONE legend there on teh field:
*11gunners.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/eboue.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2010)

COME ON eBOUe

It will be a dull draw considering the WC so far


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 15, 2010)

Eboue playing at CM


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't worry,he has had plenty of CM experience at Arsenal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2010)

[youtube]OV5g0eFfV7w[/youtube]
Lol hard to imagine this type of game nowadays.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2010)

PL fixture list coming out in 2 hrs.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2010)

Liverpool vs. Arsenal-First day of the season


---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

First top 4 clash
Chelsea vs. Arsenal - 2nd October
return fixture is on Dec. 26th


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Liverpool vs. Arsenal-First day of the season


 wtf




> *First top 4 clash*
> Chelsea vs. Arsenal - 2nd October
> return fixture is on Dec. 26th


Funny how things change


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2010)

Cheer up,I didn't use BIG 4,just top 4


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 17, 2010)

LOLcakes!!


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Cheer up,I didn't use BIG 4,just top 4


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 18, 2010)

Liverpool talk to Manuel Pellegrini over vacant manager's job | Football | The Guardian

Pellegrini would be my choice as LFC manager as well. He has also coached Reina, and with his wealth of experience particularly with Spanish players, would be suitable for us.

EDIT: Wow links are showing as headings . Awesome 

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------

Liverpool FC banner destroyed by FIFA in World Cup censorship clampdown > Liverpool FC > Sport | Click Liverpool



> The 29-year-old was told by representatives of world football's governing body that the flag contravened their rules against obscene or vulgar images being displayed at games, despite no such guidelines existing in FIFA's ticketing terms and conditions.


What a joke. 

Can anyone tell me what is offensive in this banner? It's not even like "Yanks out" or something. FIFA is a ****ing disgrace.
*images.clickliverpool.com/admin/article/articleimages/1276680777-worldcup.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2010)

> Outgoing Barcelona president Joan Laporta has declared that Arsenal  "will finally give in" in their attempts to keep captain Cesc Fabregas  in North London but he admits he doesn't know when.
> 
> Laporta is  keen to secure the return of Fabregas to Camp Nou prior to the  conclusion of his seven year term as president but he has conceded that  it is now unlikely to happen before he hands over the reigns to Sandro  Rosell on July 1.
> 
> ...


Scum of a club


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

Arsenal interested in Laurent Koscielny and Sami Khedira.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2010)

BBC News - Rafa Benitez gives to Rhys Jones Memorial Fund

No matter how one can debate, and call him crap but the fact remains he is a nice person.


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

^ Good lad.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2010)

Laurent Koscielny is 99% done,we have even loaned them Coquelin as a part of the deal.


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

yeah, I read about that too. But I think we need one more defender. Someone like Simon Kjaer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2010)

If Sol goes to Celtic as it is rumored,then it is a must.
Looks like Koscielny is going to be Vermaelen's partner and if we sign another one,it will be a youngster.


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

Sol will stay. He's a legend.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2010)

Arsenal.com said:
			
		

> "Nothing has been done yet but I expect something will be done quite  soon on that front, on the defensive front. We will sign a player soon,"  Wenger told Arsenal.com this week.
> 
> "But we do not want to come  out with names before we announce it.
> 
> "Keep faith in what has  always worked well for us and that is to keep it secret as much as we  can."



Unveil him already.

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

Can we have the real football back?The WC is a disgrace with Fifa trying to please the n00bs who come out every 4 years wanking over the favorites.


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2010)

Surely.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 26, 2010)

BBC Sport - Football - Michael Ballack rejoins Bayer Leverkusen

Michael Ballack rejoins Bayer Leverkusen

thank you ballack!!! may Leverkusen win the bundesliga for the nxt 2 seasons ... and do come back to play the CL against us....tc ...


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2010)

Legend of the game regardless how big cvnt he is.

Chelsea ruined him though.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 26, 2010)

ballack was ruined.no doubt.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Can we have the real football back?The WC is a disgrace with Fifa trying to please the n00bs who come out every 4 years wanking over the favorites.


League football is no less disgraceful with likes of UEFA and FA only caring for money, while like of Man Citeh and previously Chelsea trying to "buy" trophies; money grabbing owners like H&G, Glazers, Pompey's, etc.; clubs falling into Adminstration, bankruptcy; While only the n00bs are pleased, wanking over top teams.
Real Football is dead. It's all about money now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2010)

EBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

[youtube]6LFZJIm3mD0[/youtube]


----------



## ico (Jun 26, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> League football is no less disgraceful with likes of UEFA and FA only caring for money, while like of Man Citeh and previously Chelsea trying to "buy" trophies; money grabbing owners like H&G, Glazers, Pompey's, etc.; clubs falling into Adminstration, bankruptcy; While only the n00bs are pleased, wanking over top teams.
> Real Football is dead. It's all about money now.


Anything related to Arsenal isn't mentioned.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 26, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> EBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> [youtube]6LFZJIm3mD0[/youtube]



wtf was he nodding in the end  x infi


----------



## iinfi (Jun 27, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> wtf was he nodding in the end  x infi



kya hua ??? x infi matlab??


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2010)

iinfi said:


> kya hua ??? x infi matlab??


 multiplied by ∞


----------



## iinfi (Jun 27, 2010)

ico said:


> multiplied by ∞


kamina sala ... i thought u were telling me something and missed the two 'i's ....haha


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2010)

iinfi said:


> kamina sala ... i thought u were telling me something and missed the two 'i's ....haha


(  x Ballack ) ^ Deco


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 27, 2010)

iinfi said:


> kamina sala ... i thought u were telling me something and missed the two 'i's ....haha



Good lad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2010)

I really want Wenger to make an approach for Ozil instead of Cole.He is young,cheap and great.

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

But you just know that Barcelona will come in add him to their bench\reserves.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 28, 2010)

ozil, podolski, muller r coming to chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2010)

To ruin their careers like the captain?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 28, 2010)

iinfi said:


> ozil, podolski, muller r coming to chelsea


 *www.cool-smileys.com/images/150.gif


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> To ruin their careers like the captain?


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 28, 2010)

also the last time i heard,suarez,kingson forlan and all the others who are doin well this wc are coming to chelsea 



> To ruin their careers like the captain?



extra  for that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2010)

> Wembley will attempt to finally produce a pitch worthy of the national  stadium by installing a surface similar to that used at Arsenal’s  Emirates Stadium.
> 
> In a U-turn from the policy of replacing the surface three or four times  a year at a cost of £100,000 a time, a Desso pitch will be installed  for the 2010-2011 season.
> 
> ...



Wembley to get same playing surface as used at Arsenal's Emirates Stadium - Telegraph


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2010)

*cdn.epltalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/arsenal-home-jersey-2010-2011.jpg

*i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx169/bidsee123/b10arsenalh1.jpg

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

"Leaks" of the new kit from 2 different sources.Minor differences but seem close enough to the real deal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 28, 2010)

^ Pushing yer luck with the Fabregas4 jersey for next season...


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 29, 2010)

*Real Confirm 25mn euro deal for Di Maria* 

BBC Sport - Football - Real confirm deal for Argentina winger Angel di Maria



> Spanish club Real Madrid have confirmed they have reached an agreement with Benfica over the transfer of Argentina winger Angel di Maria.
> 
> His switch to the Bernabeu, on a six-year deal, is reported to be worth 25 million euros (£20.3m).



yet another major signing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2010)

Mourinho's Real vs. Barcvnts will be epic.
unlike the rest of the La Liga.

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------

20m is good value for him.However,he has been invisible in the WC.That is probably due to Maradona's non-existent tactics.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 29, 2010)

Maradona's focal point of attack is messi.the use of wings by argentina was very rare.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 29, 2010)

BBC Sport - Football - Fifa chief warns French president

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

BBC Sport - Football - Fifa chief warns French president

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2010)

To all twunts who think Ballack 'runied his career' by coming to Chelsea - 

Do you morons even think before you open your gob? FFS, your hatred of Chelsea has nullified your ability to accept the fackts and see the bleeding obvious. 

Ballack joined Chelsea on a free in 2006. During his time here, he won -

*1 Premier League
3 FA Cups
1 Community Shield
1 League Cup/Carling Cup*

AND he was also the runner-up in the UEFA Champions League.

I'm sure a lot of young German players or players of any other nationality would love to 'ruin their careers' like this. Sheesh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2010)

Alexander Hleb won the treble at Barcelona.
Go figure.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2010)

^ And he did diddly squat for that. No wonder they've been trying to get rid of him for ages. Ballack has been an influential player for Chelsea when he has been fit. Poor man must be gutted for having won only so many trophies at Chelsea.  

Ruined his career, my arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2010)

Ruined his career is an exaggeration.Underperforming misfit is more accurate.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 29, 2010)

more like veron's stay at united and chelsea


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2010)

^ Maybe he underperformed. But still, he delivered quite a few stellar performances. E.g - vs ManU at The Bridge.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 29, 2010)

that i agree.but still veron still had his moments at OT


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2010)

Ballack is twice greater than Gerrard and Lampard. Real Footballing legend.

Just state this fact in front of Chelski and Liverpool supp0rters, they'll surely come out claiming how "sh1te he was at Chelsea."


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2010)

^ LOLwut?? He was NOT sh1te at Chelsea. He was seldom allowed to play in his preferred position at Chelsea, coz Lampard plays there. Still, credit to the man - he took a step back and accommodated himself in a deeper position. I know, many people would say he underwhelmed us at Chelsea, but they need to understand what role he plays for the German national team and how different his role was at Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2010)

^^That is exactly what people are saying,Chelsea effed him.
and credit to the man for sticking with an unfamiliar role and sacrificing his natural attributes.
Albeit in exchange for the highest pay package in England.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2010)

^ He had started to lose his legs and the injuries did him no favour. That was one of the reasons he was moved further behind, allowing him to build up play from midfield and at the same time move forward occasionally. Remember when he had just arrived, pundits used to say that him and Lampard can't play in the same team coz they are too similar?
The manager(s) still found a place for him in almost every matchday side. If he was surplus to requirements, he wouldn't have even gotten into the side.

He is what, 33 years old now? You can't expect a player to keep running into the box and tackling back as well, at this stage of his career. He always knew that the team won't be built around his strengths any more, so he was also willing to adjust. No way does that imply that he was effed in England or his career growth was stunted.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2010)

Skysports.com said:
			
		

> Inter Milan striker  Mario Balotelli has admitted he is flattered by reported transfer  interest from Arsenal.
> The highly-rated 19-year-old is said to be a target of Arsene  Wenger's side as well as a number of other European clubs.
> Balotelli  - who hit the headlines for his spats with former manager Jose Mourinho  - insisted he was happy that Rafa Benitez had been installed as Inter  manager following his departure from Liverpool.
> However, he  couldn't hide his delight at being subject to speculation, with former  Nerazzurri and Manchester City manager Roberto Mancini also believed to  be keen on his services.
> ...


Only if we had some GKs of his stature linked with us.Wenger is a huge fan of his but we are already stocked in that department.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 30, 2010)

Roy Hodgson takes Liverpool job - Premier League, Football - Belfasttelegraph.co.uk

Not totally sure it is confirmed but seems like it.
Don't know whether I should laugh or cry.  He is a good manager. But to move from Rafa to Hodgson doesn't seem any good tbh. 
Anyway, Welcome to LFC Roy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 30, 2010)

Manchester City reach agreement with Valencia over the transfer of David Silva - Manchester City FC



			
				David Silva said:
			
		

> I want to say that I always hoped to
> come to Manchester City and I am
> excited about my future there. They are
> a club with a great future with fantastic
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2010)

Hodgson was the best Liverpool could have done atm.Hopefully he will take the CL spot back from the Spuds.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 30, 2010)

this is sheer piracy.players need to look beyond money


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2010)

Silva to Citeh? Great.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't give a sh1t about these FM signings by the plastic clubs.Just want Arsene to make some good additions and I'll be happy.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

Btw. Cashley is in news again.
*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01076/cole380_1076013a.jpg
 This was before the worldcup according to the sun.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Yeah, The Sun. I'm off to make a profile named - 'Wenger A.'


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2010)

It is believable because it is Cashley Cole.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Bwaaaahahahahahaaa!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 1, 2010)

Fabregas almost confirmed to stay at Arsenal. 

Barcelona target Cesc Fabregas hints that he could remain with Arsenal - Goal.com


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2010)

*David Silva to Manchester City. Confirmed.*

Manchester City reach agreement with Valencia over the transfer of David Silva - Manchester City FC


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2010)

And he is modeling the new shirt which is coming today.
*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01076/76_cesc_1076815a.jpg


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2010)

^ I'm buying it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2010)

It is a must have,you can wear it any season because it is 100% Arsenal.

*i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01670/arsenal2_1670072c.jpg

Plain white shorts and socks make it look classic Arsenal.Well done Nike,the best home and away kits in the PL this season.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 1, 2010)

no wonder Nike>adidas in making kits


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2010)

It is only because of loads of complaints that the club has received that Nike has gone back to basics.People didn't like the Blue\White kits nike have been making for some years.
Utd. get one or more ugly kit every year.

Compare last season's Chelsea\Liverpool\AC Milan\Madrid kits and you will find good smart kits close to the traditional design.

On an average IMO Addidas>Nike.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 1, 2010)

> Utd. get one or more ugly kit every year.



last season's was decent enough imo.and Utd got their best ever kits the season before.this season,it remains to be seen though

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

btw Maicon to Madrid?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 1, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> no wonder Nike>adidas in making kits


Yeah right
Inter Milan 10/11 Nike Home Shirt Leaked | 10/11 Kits | Football Shirt Culture.com


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 1, 2010)

lol i was talkin about the kits in the PL 

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------

*www.footballshirtculture.com/components/com_joomgallery/img_pictures/fantasy_kit_design_1/man_utd_collection_copy_20090726_1460909536.jpg

just a fantasy kit design.would be LOL if that away kit became a reality

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------

*soccerlens.com/shirts/files/2010/06/chelsea_shirt_10_11_adidas.jpg

we dont want to catch no fish


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2010)

United kits are already on sale at some places and a lot of pictures are there.
*cdn3.ioffer.com/img/item/153/404/409/uqWyKa2Xf0UMHZu.jpg



Home kit is decent.Anything would have been better than the vile "V" shirt Utd. have now.
*www.soccer.gr5.pl/manchester/mu2011home.jpg

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

Hodgson confirmed as the new Liverpool boss.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 1, 2010)

Will still wait for the official confirmation,but still Oh My@the away kit


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 1, 2010)

In Roy we trust


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2010)

Arsenal.com says that the home kit is for one year only as next year will see a commemorative kit for the 125th anniversary.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 1, 2010)

*www.ns88.com/shop/images/German-Jack01.jpg
*cdn3.ioffer.com/img/item/153/404/409/uqWyKa2Xf0UMHZu.jpg

Typical Germans


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 1, 2010)

Shouldnt it be ''In Roy We Thrust'' in case of the liverpudlians? 

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

we love germans


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 1, 2010)

nice candid vids of utd players

YouTube - Manchester United - Team mates

YouTube - Man Utd Fletcher, Evans and O'Shea: Maradona or Pele? PS3 or XBOX?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2010)

Arsenal have pulled out of Reserve league football.


> Arsenal have made the bold decision to pull out of the FA Premier  Reserve League. The surprise move comes despite leaked  details of a  much needed revamp, which is set to come into play for the new season.
> 
> The  Gunners join Fulham, Stoke City, Birmingham City and Tottenham Hotspur  in deciding to pull out of Reserves League, and will instead opt to  arrange their own second string fixtures in the form of friendlies. The  decision will see a complete overhaul of youth development at Arsenal,  with those previously in the Reserve team now stepping up into the  first-team as part of the 25 man squad rule. The Under 18′s will  continue as normal, while a large number of players will be leaving on  loan.
> 
> ...


Arsenal Disband Reserves & Reshape Youth Development | Young Guns - Arsenal Reserves & Youth News

I believe loaning them out is better than the reserve league,however allowing the big teams to play their 'B' sides in lower leagues is the best way,like in Spain.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 1, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I believe loaning them out is better than the reserve league,however allowing the big teams to play their 'B' sides in lower leagues is the best way,like in Spain.


For once think of lower division teams before liking it...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2010)

B sides can't get promoted to the top league or play cup matches so it doesn't affect the promotion spots.Initial implementation,however would be difficult.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2010)

The clock end is back.
*img43.imageshack.us/img43/6108/36018101501958870103896.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 2, 2010)

> The Argentina defender Martín Demichelis has stuck the boot into  England, *claiming that a performance against Germany similar to John  Terry's effort in England's elimination would see him barred from  returning home.
> *
> Although a war of words between Argentina and Germany has ignited a fuse  between the two sides before tomorrow's World Cup quarter-final in Cape  Town, they have joined forces to torment England following their ragged  display in a humiliating 4-1 defeat last weekend.
> 
> ...


England's Braveheart John Terry


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2010)

Even sh1t defenders are having digs at Terry


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 2, 2010)

at demichelis


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 2, 2010)

Yossi joins Chelsea - Liverpool FC

YOSSI BENAYOUN SIGNS | Latest Chelsea News | Team & Transfer News | Chelsea FC | Chelsea

Good Bye Yossi.  Gave a good service to us. 

As for now, Good Luck against Man United, Arsenal, Tottenham, Man Citeh, Aston Villa, Everton, and Birmingham.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2010)

Benny Yossayoun has arrived at Chelsea. Hope he left a note with his new address for Torres.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 2, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Benny Yossayoun has arrived at Chelsea. Hope he left a note with his new address for Torres.


 Don't worry there's already a Chav-Chairman in the board


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2010)

^ Hope he gift-wraps Torres for us next.


----------



## ico (Jul 2, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Don't worry there's already a Chav-Chairman in the board


 And a Liverpool fan laughing at this in the board


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 2, 2010)

ico said:


> And a Liverpool fan laughing at this in the board



Well it is *that* hilarious  Got to learn to laugh at our own selves and our bad luck too


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2010)

^ LFC_Fan has finally gone loco. Official.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2010)

thats teh tottenham way lads


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 4, 2010)

Teh Tottenham way


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 4, 2010)

*Cristiano Ronaldo becomes a father .*

Ronny just released a "statement" on his official Facebook page.



> It is with great joy and emotion that I inform I have recently become father to a baby boy. As agreed with the baby's mother, who prefers to have her identity kept confidential, my son will be under my exclusive guardianship. No further information will be provided on this subject and I request everyone to fully respect my right to privacy (and that of the child) at least on issues as personal as these are.



Congrats Ronny, you old scoundrel you!


----------



## manishjha18 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Cristiano Ronaldo becomes a father .*

motherless child --pity on him


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2010)

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/3451/nrnxoiov.jpg


> I'm not sure God consented for his hand to be used in such a fashion


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 4, 2010)

Citeh have nailed Yaya Toure, David Silva and Jerome Boateng. Now pursuing Torres. Wont be surprised to see them breaking into the top 3 this season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2010)

They could even win it if Mancini plays his cards right.
But really,would anyone care even if they do?


----------



## Krow (Jul 4, 2010)

Whether anyone cares or not, we sure would have an huge bunch of City fans in the forum then.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2010)

> But really,would anyone care even if they do?



not really,but surely would be a sign of things to come in future


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2010)

Krow said:


> Whether anyone cares or not, we sure would have an huge bunch of City fans in the forum then.



true 

Chelsea fans taking on City fans it would be epic


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2010)

Battle of teh plastics 

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------

Citeh to now bid for Milner,reportedly for around 25mn gbp 

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




> City’s list of potential defensive recruits includes Barcelona’s Brazilian Dani Alves, Ajax’s Dutch international Gregory van der Weil and Aleksandar Kolarov of Lazio.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2010)

Manure talking about plastics... We've been there enough times already. Enough of the 'plastic' sh1t, please. It makes no sense now.


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Cristiano Ronaldo becomes a father .*

his biological son?


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2010)

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/129055-cristiano-ronaldo-becomes-father.html*


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2010)

wonder which guy is the lucky mother


----------



## Davidboon (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Cristiano Ronaldo becomes a father .*

yep ... lol , as stated by him in his facebook page .


----------



## rkneo11 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Cristiano Ronaldo becomes a father .*

Hmmm... I wonder if that had anything to do with his dismal performance in the WC


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> wonder which* guy *is the lucky *mother*


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2010)

ive nothing against him as a player though.he was a great servant for Utd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2010)

Did this really warrant a separate thread? 



> wonder which guy is the lucky mother




I bet he himself found out recently.Anyway,it is his personal matter.


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2010)

Threads merged.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2010)

ico said:


> Threads merged.





> Digit's Technology Discussion Forum > News > Random News > the FOOTBALL channel



You noob you merged the football Channel into *that* thread


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You noob you merged the football Channel into *that* thread


If that had been the case, the title of this thread would have become "Cristiano Ronaldo fathers a son" 

Edit: See the thread ID, it's still 44414.



---------- Post added 05-07-2010 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 04-07-2010 at 11:53 PM ----------

This forum is buggy.

I had merged the threads like this: CR7 fathers a baby boy ---> Destination thread 44414. It happened but this thread got moved to Random News. I moved it back, post counts altered? wtf?

New bug discovered.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2010)

0 posts
GET THE FVCK IN!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 0 posts
> GET THE FVCK IN!!



Awesome


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome x 2 

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




> 0 ki bhi value hoti hai



that rocket singh quote just proved to be true


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm unlucky one. Only lost a thousand.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 5, 2010)

only lost 60.am happy


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2010)

Who Posted? - Digit's Technology Discussion Forum


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 5, 2010)

0 post count=win.

btw nicky butt linked with a sensational Utd return


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2010)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-07-05.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 5, 2010)

also *LARISSA RIQUELME TO RUN NAKED ANYWAYS*,reportedly!!

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------

^^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2010)

*www.sport.es/vivo/recursos/fotos/foto_444/foto_444836_CAS.jpg
Oh dear,what a waste of talent.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 6, 2010)

when was that pic taken?? i think we found out who the mother of ronaldo's baby is,judging by that pic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2010)

Barcelona looking for a loan to pay wages 
Barcelona, World Cup Top Scorer's Club, Seeks Loan to Pay Players' Wages - Bloomberg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 7, 2010)

*cdn.epltalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/tottenham-hotspur-shirt.jpg

going retro..teh tottenham way


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 7, 2010)

Arsenal finally conclude Laurent Koscielny transfer - Transfers - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2010)

Now this is the link I like to see,all stocked up with Kosh photos and interviews

The Official Website of Arsenal Football Club | Arsenal.com

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/jul_10/gun__1278518613_koscielny01.jpg

GET IN!

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

He cost 8.5 m pounds and is apparently at 25k per week only.


----------



## Krow (Jul 8, 2010)

Knowing Wenger's instinct, I'd say he would be as good as Verminator. We need more cover at CB. I don't want Eboue or Song to be played as defenders.  Come on Wenger!

Verma, Djourou, Koscielny, Clichy, Gibbs, Traore, ......... not strong enough yet.

Also where is our new GK? Or are we promoting Szczesny?


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 8, 2010)

> I *don't* want *Eboue* ..... to be played as defenders.



you gotta be effing kidding me


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 8, 2010)

looks like i am teh only 0-club member now


----------



## Baker (Jul 8, 2010)

OFF-TOPIC: wat happend to  all post count


----------



## iinfi (Jul 9, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> also *LARISSA RIQUELME TO RUN NAKED ANYWAYS*,reportedly!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------
> 
> ^^



videos plz


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 9, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> looks like i am teh only 0-club member now


 You lucky lad


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 9, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> looks like i am teh only 0-club member now



dont worry i'm still here . Shifting houses. Will be back regularly, soon.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 9, 2010)

^nah dude i meant the 0-post club member


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 9, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^nah dude i meant the 0-post club member


k......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't worry,Utd. will soon be the 0 club at the rate the Glazers are going.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 9, 2010)

id like that.we're -ve at the moment


----------



## ico (Jul 9, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> id like that.we're -ve at the moment


hahaha, that was seriously funny.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 9, 2010)

is krow f'd or am i banned?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2010)

Most bizzare sh1t ever



> Northumbria Police finally found Moat on the  riverbank at Rothbury on Friday evening, after a seven-day manhunt which  followed the shooting of his former girlfriend, her new boyfriend and a  traffic policeman.
> 
> Armed officers are now attempting to negotiate with Moat,  who is reported to be holding a sawn off shotgun to his head.
> 
> ...


Raoul Moat's 'close friend' Paul Gascoigne wants to join negotiations | Metro.co.uk


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2010)

> *Rafa Benítez made my life a misery at Liverpool, says Yossi Benayoun*
> 
> • 'There is one reason I left – Rafa Benítez'
> • 'If I played well, I never felt he gave me credit'
> ...


Rafa Benítez made my life a misery at Liverpool, says Yossi Benayoun | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 11, 2010)

at bena,beni and chelsea


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 11, 2010)

I wonder why he was so "happy" to sign a new contract just 12 months ago if Rafa made his life a "misery" 
Benayoun signs new Liverpool deal - Premier League, Football - The Independent
And Rafa's "love" change to an agenda eh in two years eh?
*www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liverpool-...m-staying-put-yossi-benayoun-100252-21303447/

Something really stinks, either that is Rafa's man management or the attitude of players like Riera or Benayoun.

Anyway I expect Yossi to deny these quotes, considering these quotes originate from News of the World


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2010)

> either that is Rafa's man management


There is not even a doubt about that,we all saw how Rafa treated him(and others) even when he was among the best performers for Liverpool whenever he got the chance.

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------

I don't think the quotes are BS,since they have been reported as such by all the outlets.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 11, 2010)

Chelsea followed the golden rule "Bena Hi Lena" while Rafa didnt..


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I wonder why he was so "happy" to sign a new contract just 12 months ago if Rafa made his life a "misery"
> Benayoun signs new Liverpool deal - Premier League, Football - The Independent


He was 29 at that and players at this age think more about their job security i.e. signing the most lucrative deals they can because they might NOT get the same in the future.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Something really stinks, either that is Rafa's man management or the attitude of players like Riera or *Benayoun.*


Now you hate Benayoun? 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Anyway I expect Yossi to deny these quotes, considering these quotes originate from News of the World


I can find many sources.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2010)

LFC_Fan: I can understand yer frustration. See ya in the CL. Oh, wait...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 11, 2010)

ico said:


> He was 29 at that and players at this age think more about their job security i.e. signing the most lucrative deals they can because they might NOT get the same in the future.


But wasn't his life supposed to be miserable due to Rafa. 
How can that deal be "lucrative" if Rafa is supposed to make is life miserable.



> Now you hate Benayoun?


Nope. His Club and its fans are mor0ns though 




> I can find many sources.


All are linked to NOTW, who are directly linked to the S*n

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




Kl@w-24 said:


> LFC_Fan: I can understand yer frustration. See ya in the CL. Oh, wait...


Sure I hope your wishes to meet us get fulfilled and we meet in the Europa League


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 11, 2010)

Its seriously lol when che fans talk about CL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2010)

^ Can't rise to our level, so trying to pull us down to yours, eh?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 11, 2010)

Well one thing which is  is the tag line describing their fans


> Supporting since 2003
> (C) Chelsea FC fans


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2010)

Here come the Mancs!! Make way..  

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> Well one thing which is  is the tag line describing their fans



Do you even realize that makes it 7 years of supporting ONE club? 

Sheesh!!  

Go support Inter. Your Fat Spanish Waiter need syou.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 11, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Do you even realize that makes it 7 years of supporting ONE club?
> 
> Sheesh!!


True  That's a HUGE achievement isn't it. Supporting ONE club.  Certainly it is for Chelsea fans 



> Go support Inter. Your Fat Spanish Waiter need syou.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2010)

^ *sigh* 

You've got NOTHING to argue about, so you start with your meaningless plastic sh1te. Carry on, doctah. 

Fackt.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 11, 2010)

I never used the word plastic or gloryhunting  
I only said Supporting since 2003 
चोर की दाड़ी में तिनका


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2010)

^ *sheesh*

Now you're trying to argue about actually *using* a word. I've got better things to do, mate. The WC final is about to start.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 11, 2010)

^ *sheesh*
Please continue.  It is over an hour away and I am bored


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2010)

^ I'm walking to the company canteen to watch the game on a big screen!


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 11, 2010)

> Can't rise to our level








> Go support Inter.



he aint a chelsea fan


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2010)

shut up nubs.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 11, 2010)

omg people hide teh Mod is here. He willz ban us......teh tottenham way *shudders*


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 12, 2010)

---------- Post added 12-07-2010 at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was 11-07-2010 at 11:14 PM ----------

shite half so far,littered with unnecessary fouls  webb doin a good job so far


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

*www.empireofthekop.com/anfield/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Screen-shot-2010-07-11-at-8.04.14-PM-640x345.png
Torres = Liverpool Legend 
Stay at Liverpool Fernando.
Original Source (Getty Images - Unsupported browser detected)

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------

Casillas gets Golden Glove? 
Neuer deserved it IMO.
Anyway well done by Mueller and Forlan to win golden boot and golden ball respectively.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

Cesc said:
			
		

> All I can say is that this World Cup victory is for all the Arsenal  players and fans — they are a world-class club.   "I am an Arsenal player and proud to be.


Cesc Fabregas coy on Arsenal future | The Sun |Sport|Football


----------



## iinfi (Jul 12, 2010)

?? Yossi Benayoun ??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2010)

> All I can say is that this World Cup *victory *is for *all the Arsenal players* and fans — they are a world-class club. "I am an Arsenal player and proud to be.


Robin van Persie?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

^^

Yup,shouldn't have said that,RVP and the French brigade will be pissed.


----------



## Baker (Jul 12, 2010)

so WC is over........ next starts money games...........

even tough am not a fan boy to any clubs , i had a soft corner for chelsea........

hope they can retain the title.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 13, 2010)

YouTube - Pepe Reina, Pique y Puyol le ponen la camiseta del F.C. Barcelona a Cesc Fabregas

Can they stoop any lower?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2010)

What pack of cvnts!Not the right thing to do after a long drawn transfer saga.

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------

Reina can fvck off too,the Barca arse licker.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 13, 2010)

[youtube]TO4bXWAHrwQ[/youtube]
Was she really his gf or some reporter?

=================
Now this Barca thing is really getting pathetic. Its not funny anymore.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2010)

She is.Probably the only guy in the Spanish squad not going around kissing Cesc.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 13, 2010)

^yea she is.Carbonaro or something like that.



> YouTube - Pepe Reina, Pique y Puyol le ponen la camiseta del F.C. Barcelona a Cesc Fabregas




"Mascherano keen to leave Liv"-agent
Javier Mascherano agent talks up 'dream' Inter Milan switch - Transfers - ESPN Soccernet

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

*United's pre-season tour begins tomorrow.*

July 14- Manchester United Training,Toyota Park, Chicago

July 16- Manchester United vs. Celtic F.C,Rogers Centre, Toronto

July 21- Manchester United vs. Philadelphia Union,Lincoln Financial Field, Philadelphia

July 25- Manchester United vs. Kansas City Wizards, Arrowhead Stadium, Kansas City

July 28- 2010 MLS All-Star Game vs. Manchester United,Reliant Stadium, Houston

a good opportunity for youngsters like cleverley and corry evans to display their talent,and also for berba to regain his scoring touch.

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------

*The Squad*:

Keepers: Ben Amos, Tomasz Kuszczak, Edwin van de Sar

Defenders: Wes Brown, Fabio Da Silva, Rafael Da Silva, Ritchie De Laet, Corry Evans, Jonny Evans, John O’Shea, Chris Smalling

Midfielders: Tom Cleverley, Darren Fletcher, Darron Gibson, Ryan Giggs, Nani, Gabriel Obertan, Paul Scholes

Strikers: Dimitar Berbatov, Mame Biram Diouf, Javier Hernandez [will join in Houston on 27 July], Federico Macheda, Danny Welbeck

i hope amos gets to play more,he's really worked his way up.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 13, 2010)

^Reading those American team's names are like United going on to some war with their cities  Kansas, Philadelphia etc


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 13, 2010)

Bad thing to do Pepe 

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

Pepe Reina to Arsenal OFF now I guess  

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




> Under normal circumstances I don't think it would be too funny
> 
> But  seeing as it concerns Arsenal I think its downright hilarious


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2010)

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x294/jul_10/gun__1279027838_training13072010_17.jpg?ic=50d741T
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/jul_10/gun__1279027661_training13072010_05.jpg*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/jul_10/gun__1279027811_training13072010_15.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 14, 2010)

*totallylookslike.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/7d405ef5-94dc-4a05-97a9-1a0b5a9465f6.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2010)

^^Surely someone has taken the piss with that logo.Can't think of anything but facepalm upon seeing it.

According to Niky B's official site:


> Striker Nicklas Bendtner has revealed  his joy at the news of his partner being pregnant with the couple's  first child.
> Bendtner and Baroness Caroline Luel-Brockdorff have been dating for  awhile now and the striker told of the news on his personal website  whilst being on holiday in the USA.
> Luel-Brockdorff, who is 35-years-old, is currently engaged to the  Arsenal hitman, who has been labelled as a party playboy in a previous  life.
> The 22-year-old said: "Greatest days of my life!
> ...


Now this is how you do it.No sneaky surrogacy stuff.Just go out there and have kids with the royal family of your nation.Well done Baron Nicklas.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 14, 2010)

JT and A.Cole would do well to take notes on this one


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2010)

SA president's site mentions Blatter's real name

Joseph Sepp *Bellend *Blatter

The Presidency - Republic of South Africa


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 14, 2010)

Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger slams Barcelona president Sandro Rosell in brief Cesc Fabregas meeting - report - Goal.com

Pawned.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2010)

Really,which club would like to deal with them after the Barca shirt farce.Arsenal were already pissed at their constant tapping up.

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

I see people comparing this to RM's pursuit of Ronaldo,but atleast Madrid put up a world record transfer fee.Barca have no money to spend and want him on cheap just because of "Barca DNA"

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/07/13/article-0-0A6CC9C4000005DC-197_224x423.jpg*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/07/13/article-0-0A6CC9C0000005DC-858_224x423.jpg
Rafa is back-Certainly bigger even if not really better.

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------

8 great World 'Kop' moments - Liverpool FC



> 8) SPANISH DUO REJOICE
> 
> Fernando Torres played the final 15 minutes of extra-time as a  substitute as Spain beat Holland 1-0 to secure the 2010 World Cup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2010)

Perhaps knowing that Reina is a goalkeeper will help  and also that the first choice goalkeeper is the captain too 

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

Arsenal Mania - Forum - View topic - The Cesc Transfer Rumour Dump



> *I now hate Barcelona more than I  hate Tottenham*.





> I have never hated another team  this passionately since 05–06. utter c**nts of a team and utter c**nts  of an organization. *Just nuke 'em from orbit already*.





> Bankrupt? BANKRUPT?! I hope the *entirety of f****g Catalonia is flooded  by the f****g ocean*.





> i hope Puyols leg fall off


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 14, 2010)

^^
Am I an Arse fan?  I hate Bar Soap too


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Am I an Arse fan?  I hate Bar Soap too


Hating Barca or any club is one thing but reacting like those Arses have is like saying "Spanish bus should explode", "Catalonia should be flooded", etc. is like making an Arse of yourself 

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

The funniest thing is that they HATE Barca MORE than Spurs


----------



## Rahim (Jul 14, 2010)

Its holier than thou attitude that angers fans; and this pursuit of Fabregas is pathetic. Bring in the moolah and get your toy rather than doing a psychological warfare with the club and a great player. Its anti-football as Johan would say.

Dont know about the bigger but definitely fatter!!! A waiter is suppose to serve food, not eat them 

Casillas is giving signs that Ashley COle will join Madrid.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> *totallylookslike.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/7d405ef5-94dc-4a05-97a9-1a0b5a9465f6.jpg


  
edit: sigh  image deleted


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The funniest thing is that they HATE Barca MORE than Spurs


Spurs don't come in every summer wanking around our players.They are a good for a laugh but hating uber cvnts>regional rivalry.

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------

Henry has just completed a transfer to New York Red Bulls.He'll tear the MLS apart if he bothers to try.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Spurs don't come in every summer wanking around our players.They are a good for a laugh but hating uber cvnts>regional rivalry.


Oh please.  Spurs and Arsenal is rivalry worth of GENERATIONS, just because because Barca try to pry away your best player which is part responsibility of your club as well for their lack of competing, you can't make them the biggest rivals all of the sudden.
I can understand hating them like hell but to hate them more than your eternal rival....is a joke.

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Henry has just completed a *retirement* to New York Red Bulls.He'll tear the MLS apart if he bothers to try.


Fixed.
The noob has joined MLS for money.  He is still good enough to play for any non-cream European time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2010)

Hate and rivalry are different things.Utd. and Chelsea overtook Spurs a long time ago anyway.
Only those who live at the 7 sisters road,North London,may have a good reason to hate them more than Barca/Chelsea/Utd.

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

Henry will make his Red Bulls debut against-






Tottenham


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2010)

ok I guess I see your point


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The noob has joined MLS for money.


Somebody needs to get his fackts right. He would earn more money if he stays in Europe.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2010)

He has said before that he likes NY.Why play for a lower side or warm a big club's bench when you can have fun for the rest of your career in NY?
He has won everything there is to be won anyway.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2010)

ico said:


> Somebody needs to get his fackts right. He would earn more money if he stays in Europe.


I'll gladly eat my words if that is the case but I sincerely doubt.
He has 2 years at the top level at the very least and would have been very handy for clubs like us, or like Valencia, Palermo, etc.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 14, 2010)

tbh Henry has done the right thing.maybe he can join some club on loan like Larsson did with Utd and Beckham does with AC Milan in his off-season time


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2010)

*i30.tinypic.com/2db5bnl.jpg
I am really happy for him,now that the cvntelona shirt is off his chest.
Wouldn't be surprised if he settles there permanently.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2010)

[youtube]qBiIZYk9loc[/youtube]
Reina "heavily involved in celebrations" once again  This time having a dig at Casillas for spending time with his girl.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2010)

Reina is cool  

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------

YouTube - Piqué escupiendo a Cortés

Pique  What a m0ron 
Mr.Perfect Fabregas also laughs along with him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2010)

^^Just like the shirt incident-Not funny at all.Btw. they look drunk as fvck,still this is no excuse.

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

Pique's twatiness has increased 10 fold since leaving ManU.

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------

Arseblog - what Freddie said ... an Arsenal blog. @ OleOle


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 15, 2010)

> Andrés Iniesta: You are excused from this current round of public tapping-up but for God's sake man go get some sun. You look like a footballing corpse. There have been complaints from some parents that their children are having nightmares about you. 'The man with the face of a phantom' they call you. Sort it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2010)

Henry has retired from international football after scoring 51 in 123 games.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 15, 2010)

...and will be remembered for this
*timouche.com/tblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/HenryHandball.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2010)

After some time only Irish will remember it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2010)

The funny thing is that gave MORE embarrassment to the French in the end


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 16, 2010)

Emile Heskey 62 caps, 7 goals. Columbian goalkeeper Rene Higuita, 68 caps 8 goals. Dear, Emile, you will not be missed. Ever.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 16, 2010)

Arsenal captain Cesc Fabregas: The less said about Barcelona the better - Goal.com

  On the face.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2010)

He rather means he doesn't want to talk about Barcelona rather than the classic English phrase of "Less said the better" Trust goal.com to take comments out of context


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2010)

I think he rather means that about the deal,publicly.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 16, 2010)

> Trust goal.com to take comments out of context





btw i feel the fibreglass saga has gone too far now.either sell him off to those cvnts or issue a hands-off warning


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2010)

Hands off warning has been issued 100s of times,even through the official web site.Not that it stops the cvnts from talking.

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------




			
				Arsenal.com said:
			
		

> "We have followed recent speculation linking Cesc with a move away  from the Club but as there has never been any official approach for him,  only two informal exchanges, in which we made it abundantly clear that  we have no interest in transferring Cesc, we have refrained from  publicly passing comment.
> "However, yesterday evening we received an offer from Barcelona for  Cesc and in response, we immediately and resolutely told them once again  that we have no intention of selling our captain.
> "To be clear, we will not make any kind of counterproposal or enter  into any discussion. Barcelona have publicly stated that they will  respect our position and we expect that they will keep their word."


Apparently this has been conveyed to them by the board and Wenger too.



> Barcelona have publicly stated that they will  respect our position and  we expect that they will keep their word."


This was over a month ago.We have seen how they have kept their word.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2010)

Henry said:
			
		

> "I won't even mention the name of the team that we are going to play on  the 22nd," he said. "That's how big a rivalry is it for me."


 Legend


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 17, 2010)

*Manchester United 3 -1 Celtic*

Berba  Cleverley and Danny Welbeck on the scoresheet for Utd.samaras for celtic.

Btw i think all chris smalling does is earn penalty for the opposition


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 17, 2010)

Arsenal in action today against Barnet at 7:30.Not sure if there will be any streams as only Arsenal TV is showing it.(for 1 GBP)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2010)

Liverpool also open their pre season against Al-Hilal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like Chelsea also start their pre season today.

Anyway

-------------Fabianski
Nordveit Koscielny Vermaelen Traore
-------------Frimpong
Rosicky  ----Wilshere---- Arshavin
-----------JET-----Jay Simpson

Expect to see Chamakh and co. in the 2nd half.The game should be up here.
IraqGoals.TV - The Best site for live streaming sports

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

No Almunia or Edu in the squad,looks like they are off.

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

1-0 ARSHAVIN straight away 
Stream dead 

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

2-0 Simpson.
Wilshere and Frimpong running the show.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 17, 2010)

Nasri seems like he hasnt yet recovered from his WC layoff. He is shiat!! Walcott is playing well for a change. Can we please have gourcuff instead of Nasri?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Nasri seems like he hasnt yet recovered from his WC layoff. He is shiat!! Walcott is playing well for a change. Can we please have gourcuff instead of Nasri?


Get a grip lad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 17, 2010)

Very good start by Arsenal to the pre-season.The youth were impressive in particular from what I managed to see.
Kos was a bit shaky but so was TV against Barnet on his debut.
Chamakh lead the line very well.Really tidy stuff from him.

Wilshere ran the show,and Frimpong was a revelation.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 17, 2010)

> Gulacsi, Degen, Darby,  Ayala, Kelly, Riera, Lucas, Aquilani, Amoo, Dalla Valle, Ngog


WTF Riera 

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

WTH Game may be off
And the non-inclusion of Insua is worrying. I hope he is not being sold.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 17, 2010)

^^Fiorentina are in talks with Liverpool for him.

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Btw. it seemed like the players had something on their backs,under the shirt.Probably the GPS device Arsenal are using to measure fitness.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Nasri seems like he hasnt yet recovered from his WC layoff. He is shiat!! Walcott is playing well for a change. Can we please have gourcuff instead of Nasri?


I really doubt whether you saw the 2nd half.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 17, 2010)

From twitter of bbcsport_david. 
*web8.twitpic.com/img/131311950-6e73edf7b17aad5eae55be4f89b5ea39.4c41e190-scaled.jpg

Wenger says Almunia was "ill".Praises Chamakh and Theo.Says "maybe" to Joe Cole transfer,definite no to Schwarzer.
Also,criticised Barca for the public approach of Cesc but praises Rosell on him giving up the chase today.
Also says Silvester and Gallas are gone,Campbell in "no man's land"


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 17, 2010)

@ico- Nasri was good in patches. Walcott was a revelation. But he is too slow on the ball is Nasi. The goal he scored was a mistake on barnets part with no credit to nasri. He had about 5-6 miss passes. The way Fring pong mastered the midfield was a revelation. Nasri was a disaster.if joe cole arrives, nasri should be sat out for a while. Prefer rosicky over nasri anyday. Somehow i dont like this guy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 17, 2010)

No one was even close to being a disaster or even poor.Nasri shone in patches,as you said yourself.
Its just the first game of the pre-season anyway.So nothing really to draw conclusions upon.

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------



It is over for this summer.



			
				Arsenal.com said:
			
		

> Arsène Wenger insists that the stories surrounding Cesc Fabregas moving to  Barcelona have to stop.
> 
> The Spanish midfielder has been  consistently linked with a move to the Nou Camp throughout the summer.  Arsenal put out a strongly-worded statement when the issue first arose  but the story has just not gone away.
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 18, 2010)

^^Was supposed to get over a month ago. XD
Goal.com says that barca is planning a 40 million swoop again.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 18, 2010)

> The Italian coach caused uproar prior to this summer's showpiece in South Africa when it emerged that he intended to rate the showings of his players after each game, and make his thoughts public knowledge.
> 
> He was eventually persuaded by the Football Association to shelve that idea, as it was decided that scores should not be handed out until the tournament was over.
> 
> ...



Capello has been quite generous in his markings. Except for Gerrard and Ashley Cole not many would have crossed 40 marks!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2010)

What a joke. Totally skint; First Choice LB, Aurelio left the club few months ago (out of contract) and now they sold Insua for some paltry sum. Sums up the ownership situation of the club.



> Fiorentina director Corvino noticed Liverpool were without a  manager,  and saw the chance to grab a bargain while there was a formal  decisionmaking vacuum. He initiated talks with the Liverpool  managerment, whoever they were at the time, about Insua, and Liverpool  reciprocated. By the time Hodgson was appointed, the deal was already  virtually complete, and despite wanting to assess the players for  himself, he felt he couldn't stop a deal already agreed between the  clubs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2010)

Chelsea 1-0 Crystal Palace.

Essien scored the winner on his comeback. A very young Chelsea side with oldies such as Essien, Alex & Cech. 
15 year old Chabolah also played a part!!

The Bison is back and he means business.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2010)

Read somewhere that Liverpool are going for Terry's mate Wayne Bridge.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2010)

We actually need TWO Left backs now. A first choice and a second choice youngster.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2010)

You'll never walk alone.

Your creditors will follow wherever you go.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2010)

Erm..since it is a slow news day.

Mirror have run an exclusive on the Ronaldo situation.Found this really funny.


> A friend said: “Ronni looked  the girl in the eye and* said extremely directly: ‘Me, you, f*** f***.’*
> “She was taken aback and just  said: ‘What!’ She didn’t actually understand what he meant. She was  totally nonplussed
> “The window by his table was  steamed up, so he drew a love heart on it with his finger. Then he said,  ‘Me, you, kiss,’ and the penny dropped.
> 
> ​


Best pick-up line ever.


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## XTerminator (Jul 18, 2010)

@ Liverpool


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 18, 2010)

@ Liverpool   

BTW, new article up at thefinal3rd.com


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2010)

YouTube - CITY FAN ROASTS TALKSPORT PORKY PARRY

That City fan totally pwned that Talk sport noob


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2010)

Carles Puyol: Show Cesc Fabregas some respect | The Sun |Sport|Football


> * CARLES PUYOL has told Arsenal to show Cesc Fabregas some respect and  allow him  to join Barcelona.  *
> 
> Fabregas, 23, has been the subject of intense interest from the Spanish  champions, who had a £29million offer for him rejected last month.
> Gunners boss Arsene Wenger has ruled out the possibility of allowing his   captain to leave the Emirates.
> ...


 @ the irony of this statement about "showing some respect"


----------



## iinfi (Jul 18, 2010)

Disaster for Brazil football


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2010)

iinfi said:


> Disaster for Brazil football


He is a World Cup Winning Coach, FFS.  
Trust Chelsea fans to have lack of knowledge, foresight, and to live with hindsight.
And it's only Socrates who has said that, not that he is the Brazilian coach yet.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2010)

I thought someone died or their football association has been dissolved or something


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2010)

Run for yer lives, here come the stereotypes.


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2010)

iinfi said:


> Disaster for Brazil football


Do you have any idea? I think you don't.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2010)

Apparently there was a Fvck You-Barcelona banner at Barnet yesterday.Hopefully,they will bring it to Austria as well.

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------

Jol has quit Ajax to become the new Fulham manager 
BBC Sport - Football - Martin Jol set to become new Fulham manager


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 19, 2010)

Seems like Joe cole is heading for Liverpool. :O And Ozil is put on sale by Werder Bremen. At least they are listening to offers. Schwarzer doesnt seem a viable choice for Wenger as of now since he refuted an links with the Australian.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2010)

How the puck will we afford the wages? :/ It's media crap as usual


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2010)

Wenger should show some balls and move for Frey now that Celtic have sold Boruc to Fiorentina.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

And it's official- *www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/exclusive-reds-sign-joe-cole

Good luck to him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow,quite a coup by Liverpool.I bet they are paying him a truckload to get him away from London.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2010)

How are they gonna afford him. Strange. Wanted cole to come to united , anyway lets see what he does.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 19, 2010)

yeah.... supposedly around £90,000 a week


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome Joe Cole to Anfield 

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

Hopefully he is injury free. Will be perfect in either side wide or can play off the striker too. 

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------

*thesoccerroom.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/joecolewestham.jpg

Would look great in a red shirt, older now though


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sucks. Hopefully its Ozil for Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2010)

We have far more pressing concerns than a luxury attacking mid.

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




			
				Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> Would look great in a red shirt, older now though


Is that Cole's head photoshopped over fat Frank's body?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Is that Cole's head photoshopped over fat Frank's body?


 Just googled and pasted the first pic of Joe Cole I found not dressed in Chelsea or England shirt


----------



## Rahim (Jul 19, 2010)

Quite a good signing by Liverpool.
Any serious deals for Ozil yet by any club?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 19, 2010)

^^Count Man city Barca and Real in.  Arsenal are supposedly interested. Ozil+a GK and a defender and we are in with a solid chance. Now with citeh making a  madrid of their own, the going shall be tough.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 19, 2010)

^Its more of which reporter would link him to a new club every next day!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2010)

By Top @ Redcafe 
*i28.tinypic.com/2vbv2bk.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2010)

Joe Cole - good player. If you can keep him away from the treatment room.

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




> We get Liverpool's most consistent player last year in Benayoun, at half Joe Cole's wages, Liverpool get Chelsea's worst player from the last two years, who regularly only plays 4 good games a season.



Strange, that Chelsea couldn't afford his wages but Liverpool can.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2010)

Liverpool have Benayoun money which is still more than Cole's wages,if you view it from a swap angle.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> If you can *keep him away from the treatment room.*
> trange, that Chelsea couldn't afford his wages but Liverpool can.


I think that is why Chelsea didn't risk giving him more wages.
And  @ Chelsea fans who label their ex-most skillful player as "worst" player in 4 years 

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------

*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=260764.0

Yank(ee)s bid for Spurs? They are fvcked


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 20, 2010)

First Look: Chhetri to play against Man United: Rediff Sports

Seems like Chettri is all set to put tackles past Man U. Cummon Chettri rape them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2010)

No Eduardo in the squad to Austria.He is probably moving to Ukraine.
No Denilson either for some reason,possibly injury.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2010)

> Robin van Persie will  wear the Arsenal No 10 shirt next season.
> 
> The Dutchman has taken  on the number vacated by William Gallas, whose contract ended on June  30.
> 
> ...


Finally the No. 10 shirt returns to a worthy player.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2010)

Arsenal have banned the Vuvuzelas.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 20, 2010)

hey guys,looks like liv are getting a straw to clutch on after all..btw  at che nt being able to afford jhol's wages


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> hey guys,looks like liv are getting a straw to clutch on after all..btw  at che nt being able to afford jhol's wages


We are NOT clutching straws. We are well aware of the state of the club at this point of time.
Actually you lot need to have a hard look at reality, it ain't any rosy as you think. 

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal have banned the Vuvuzelas.


Arsenal follow in the footsteps, teh Tottenham way


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2010)

Blackpool have encouraged their supporters to bring Vuvuzelas


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I think that is why Chelsea didn't risk giving him more wages.
> And  @ Chelsea fans who label their ex-most skillful player as "worst" player in 4 years



Most skilful player? LMAO!!! You win!! You win!! I can't argue with your insight!!! 

Brilliant combination of 'clutching at straws' and delusion. You'll see for yourself when the season progresses.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2010)

Eduardo leaving for £6m. Goodbye and all the best.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2010)

Fvck you Martin Taylor.I really hope Ramsey makes a 100% recovery.It will be a travesty if he goes down Eduardo's path.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 21, 2010)

Seems like Huntelaar made himself seen at the Manchester airport. Supposedly to come trial for Citeh. I dont see MANU affording him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Most skilful player? LMAO!!! You win!! You win!! I can't argue with your insight!!!
> 
> Brilliant combination of 'clutching at straws' and delusion. You'll see for yourself when the season progresses.


So you claim he was not a skillful player and your worst player for 4 years?  
Nowhere did I claim he is a "world beater" and "bestest best" or something, and nor there is any certainty of him being a success but I have always felt he was the most skillful player for Chelsea, just as Benayoun had been for Liverpool. If you call that delusion or "clutching of straws", you may very well do so.

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------

*assets.liverpoolfc.tv/uploads/16_4c458cd6d2241540758787.jpg
Number 10? Jovanovic gets Number 7 then? Or Jovanovic with Number 11? 

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------

Wilson Deal Agreed | Headlines | Headlines | News | Rangers

That will be a good signing. Fingers crossed.
He is CB and can play at LB as well. I guess we'll sell Kyrgiakos or Skrtel? Kyrgiakos did pretty well though last season.
A decent LB is really needed, that can at least give us an outside chance of top 4 finish.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2010)

*www.oleole.com/media/main/images/blogs/images/group1/subgrp31/blogimg_1650_6107-20100607093629601156.jpg


> If we don't manage to get his signature this season then Arsenal only  really have him on loan for a year - because there is nothing they can  do to stop him joining next summer. Arsenal need to understand they are  only delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2010)

Joe Cole gets No.10
Jovanovic moves to No.11 

Weird but I guess No.10 suits him fine since that was his number at his ex-club.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So you claim he was not a skillful player and your worst player for 4 years?
> Nowhere did I claim he is a "world beater" and "bestest best" or something, and nor there is any certainty of him being a success but I have always felt he was the most skillful player for Chelsea, just as Benayoun had been for Liverpool. If you call that delusion or "clutching of straws", you may very well do so.



Don't try to put words in my mouth.

You're entitled to your opinion about him, but Chelsea fans have actually seen him play for more than 2 games per season (games vs Pool). We know what we're talking about. 

He's got technique and a few skills to boot, but calling him the most skilful player at Chelsea is taking it too far.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2010)

Joe Cole was by far the best player for Chelsea in the 2007-08 and was their only skillful player. (now Malouda)

However, Chelsea is a team built on powerful athletes. They don't require Joe Cole's 'skill' now as he hasn't shown that for the past two years.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2010)

Eduardo move has been confirmed.Best of luck to him in Ukraine and for Croatia.


> Eduardo's recovery from his  injury sustained at Birmingham City in February 2008 is a testament to  his strength as a human being, and this character and determination will  be missed by everyone associated at Arsenal.


Eduardo joins Shakhtar Donetsk | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


Eduardo provided many great memories in his short Arsenal careers,including the goal on his comeback and this:

*www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00030/arsenalmain_516x350_30152a.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2010)

^ I like the way you've used 'was'. My point exactly. He stopped being any good 2 years ago.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 21, 2010)

> Joe Cole: Liverpool are bigger than Man United, Chelsea, and Arsenal.Former Chelsea star Joe Cole says Liverpool are the biggest club in the Premier League, which - along with the Anfield atmosphere - prompted him to pick the Reds over Arsenal, Spurs, and Manchester United, among others.



Somewhat contradicts 

This.



> ARSENAL pulled out of trying to sign Joe Cole because they are so confident of keeping Cesc Fabregas.
> 
> Starsport can reveal out-of-contract Cole was keen on a move to the Emirates. But Gunners boss Arsene Wenger did not pursue a deal with the former Chelsea star because he is convinced Fabregas can be persuaded to stay.
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO!!! XD

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

Thats a harsh thing to say about Eduardo. the fact that he came back into competitive football is a prize in itself. 
oh crap..ur chelsea.. wouldnt expect you to care about feelings or injuries.Carry on. XD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2010)

It would have been stupid to pay 90k a week to Cole with Wilshere and Rosicky available.

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

Nasri with a brilliant turn and finish.

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

Nasri again with a FK in the top corner


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 21, 2010)

I retract my words.Nasri has been fcukin brilliant. 
We need a defensive overhaul.Seriously.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2010)

No need to press the panic button.We have already got a defensive overhaul this summer.
Vermaelen has been flawless as usual.None of the other 3 are first team regulars.

Nordtveit is playing out of position at RB and Djourou is getting his first football for years.
Traore is awful in parts, I agree.But then again,he is a winger playing as 3rd choice LB.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Thats a harsh thing to say about Eduardo. the fact that he came back into competitive football is a prize in itself.
> oh crap..ur chelsea.. wouldnt expect you to care about feelings or injuries.Carry on. XD


Kl@w was replying to my comment on Joe Cole.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2010)

Lansbury with a cool finish off a JET pass.


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2010)

JET is huge.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2010)

Once again some of our younger players like JET,Lansbury,Nordtveit,Wilshere have impressed.
Nasri has looked to have made the step up though.He looks really focused in the training.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Somewhat contradicts
> 
> This.


He didn't name the clubs "Chelsea", "Arsenal", "Man United".


> ROFLMAO!!! XD


You believe in tabloid trash far too easily


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 22, 2010)

What exactly do you mean by the best club in the country? Anyways we shall see on the 15th.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2010)

Every new player tries to please the fans by saying good things about the club. No need to take that as a dig to other clubs or that Liverpool are claiming to be the best. We know we are not. However I do expect "teh bandwagon jumpers" to be abusing him or calling him "judas"  And that's the best part of this statement


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 22, 2010)

Arsenals Expenditure for summer 2010-11. 2.5Mn. And we supposedly had a 45mn transfer budget. No GK, No defender and I would like to see a world class DM too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2010)

> "Before I start a new chapter in my career with Shakhtar Donetsk, I just wanted to send a message to all my friends at Arsenal.
> 
> "The past few days have been very emotional for me. Although I am  excited about the challenge ahead with my new club Shakhtar Donetsk, I  am so sad to be leaving my home for the past three years - Arsenal  Football Club.
> 
> ...


What a brilliant guy on and off the field.
There was even a story about how he helped a Spud fan in London.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2010)

BBC Sport - Football - Joe Cole 'wanted to join Tottenham' - Harry Redknapp



> *Harry Redknapp has revealed that new  Liverpool signing Joe Cole had "wanted to come to Tottenham".*
> Cole,  28, joined the Reds on a free transfer this week after he was released  by Chelsea in May.
> "I spoke to him a month ago and I thought he  was coming here," said Tottenham manager Redknapp, who managed the  midfielder at West Ham.
> "*He wanted to come to Spurs*. He'd made  his mind up - I had no doubt. But a month went by and Liverpool moved  in."
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Thats a harsh thing to say about Eduardo. the fact that he came back into competitive football is a prize in itself.
> oh crap..ur chelsea.. wouldnt expect you to care about feelings or injuries.Carry on. XD



Well I... oh crap... ur Arsenal!! You prolly did not see ze incident and juz blurted out!! Carry on. XD


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2010)

Fight lads!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2010)

Henry scores on his debut against Spuds 
[youtube]D8y7kZq0Jpw[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 23, 2010)

@ Goal.com

Headline: 


> New York Red Bulls star Thierry Henry maintains Arsenal can't stop  Cesc Fabregas joining Barcelona


What he really said


> "I never said I wanted Cesc  to continue at Arsenal. I said I'm  a fan of Arsenal and that it is  better for me if he stays. But you cannot  tell a player who wants to go  home that he cannot do it," Henry told _ESPN_.




---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------

Is This the Worst Soccer Interview Ever? | Major League Soccer Talk

  Welcome to USA Thierry 



> You just won the world cup, right?


Epic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2010)

Ya saw that,it was great how he handled those muppets.



> Spurs supporters in the 20,312 crowd booed Henry's every touch in New York.
> Those wearing the Arsenal red, who had travelled over for the Barclays New  York Challenge, also dished out plenty of stick to Tottenham's stars.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2010)

A daily mail article's headline:


> Flop Gunner! Eduardo was a big shot joining Arsenal...now he's their latest striking failure



Some media outlets are so pathetic.It is obvious that they have an agenda against some clubs.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 23, 2010)

^ ^ ^ Xenophobic English media. They will really target Wenger and Arsenal, even more than ever, now that Rafa has gone.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 24, 2010)

Vidic agrees new deal - Manchester United Official Web Site



> "We sat with Nemanja and his advisor at the end of the season and started discussions. They broke up when Nemanja went away to the World Cup but resumed when Serbia were knocked out and I'm very pleased to reveal that we agreed terms with Nemanja three or four weeks ago on a new long-term deal with the club."
> 
> *- David Gill*


Good news for United.

=================================
Riera seals Greek switch

Is this a good move for both?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 24, 2010)

It looked like Vidic was on his way.Surprising news.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 24, 2010)

Are we going to see a new GK in Arsenal colors this summer? This is getting to my nerves now. We need another DM. Seriously now. Get Van Bommel into the picture.

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------

Ajax 3 Chelsea 1.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 24, 2010)

We will be lucky to get a 4th CB.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 24, 2010)

Seems like Arsenal are after Martesacker.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 24, 2010)

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/jul_10/gun__1279982093_training24072010_08.jpg

Have to say that Nasri is looking by far the most hungry and fittest player in the training since day one.It is a huge season for him.

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------




> Aleksandar Kolarov has put pen to paper to join Manchester City on a five-year deal from Lazio.


For 19 million GBP.

Financial doping-to quote Arsene Wenger.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2010)

Check out Ryan Babel's (official) twitter page lads. Hilarious


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 25, 2010)

Fabregas not leaving Gunners this season: Iniesta - Top Stories - Top Stories - English Premier League - Football - Sports - The Times of India



> "Cesc is such a special player that he could carry a team to the title on his own and I hope he does it this coming season. It would be brilliant if Arsenal's hero could lift the title as captain *during his last season.* I think that it would be fantastic for everybody," Iniesta said.



Is fabregas really an idiot? i mean being the captain at Arsenal to a sidekick in barca? Does he really want all that?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2010)

lol? At Barca he has chance to win all the trophies, and that will be enough to convince anyone, and add to the fact that he is from Catalonia and has his friends there. I'll go as far as say that he is already very loyal to be staying further for this season and has been respectful to your club all the time with his comments. (of course Barca not being able to shell out 40M GBP also has played a big factor in him staying) Far from an idiot he is.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 25, 2010)

I dont see Fabregas anywhere near experiencing first team football. Woth Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets still in th fray I dont see Fabregas getting a full go there. So its either football for Fab which he gets to the core at Arsenal or some 2nd team reserve football at Barca where the fans are all ga ga over Messi.

And Lets not compare the EPL to the La liga. The La liga is hardly as competitive and there are only a few teams who are any match for any team in EPL. I dont see how anyone can leave captaincy at Arsenal to sit in the reserves.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2010)

La Liga ain't as bad as you make it out to be.
And Fabregas is a perfect fit for Barca squad. Since Iniesta is injury prone and Barca can play in this formation as well.


```
Iniesta          Villa             Messi

                    [B]Fabregas[/B]        Xavi
                          Booos-quets
```
My only point is that he would not be an "idiot" to join Barca.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyways, truth is Fabregas is leaving next season. Wish he acts professionally and gives his 100% this year. ideally it would be great for him if he went to Barca when they actually needed him. Like 3-4 years later. Wenger probably persuaded him by saying that Wengers contract is going to end next summer and if anything, he play for him ths season. The man who created him. I dont see Wenger staying if the drought continues. 

On th hindside. both the Manchester cnuts lost to the MLS yesterday.

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------

A Realistic PrevIew of Arsenal's Season and Transfers | Bleacher Report

Great article.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 26, 2010)

'Ure and City both lost to American opponents.Spuds scrape a draw


----------



## hair solution (Jul 26, 2010)

We are see of gamer which is football gamer there are all have hair fall but it's so stronge by the fitness ......!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2010)

So Citeh readying a 70M GBP bid for Torres?


----------



## Rahim (Jul 26, 2010)

Manchester United stunned by 10-man Kansas City


----------



## Rahim (Jul 26, 2010)

Raul has confirmed his exit from Real Madrid after 18 years career at Bernebeu.



> Real Madrid have announced that they are to hold a 'farewell ceremony' for Raul on Monday.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 26, 2010)

Fair play to Raul.Leaving Madrid to go to an obscure place just to compete at a strong level,far from the limelight. 
Guti is going as well.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 26, 2010)

^  Schalke is obscure?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2010)

Barca are shitting in their pants over Real and Mourinho. XD

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------

Arsenal linked to Steklenberg. *yawn*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 26, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^  Schalke is obscure?


Gelsenkirchen is.I was referring to cities there.

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------

Btw. the deal is not done yet.He says that England is also an option.
BBC Sport - Football - Raul exits Real Madrid as England remains option


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 27, 2010)

YouTube - Lampard and Becks on why Heskey's retirement is great news!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2010)

Hodgson says that Mascherano wants to leave and Maxi is going back to Osasuna on loan.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 27, 2010)

Maxi to Osasuna on Loan? It makes NO SENSE WHATSOEVER


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 27, 2010)

WTF is going on at Merseyside?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2010)

Vela,Theo,Chamakh and JET scored for Arsenal today.Nasri and Wilshere impressive as usual.
Vito Mannone with a penalty save.

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------

JET just might make it here.We need a player with his physique and work rate.

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

Next up is AC Milan on Saturday.


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2010)

Los auditores sitúan la deuda del Barça en los 552 millones de euros brutos - Liga BBVA | Barcelona - AS.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2010)

Fvcking idiots.I hope they go under 
They haven't even paid for Henry and Pleb yet.

Argentina axe Diego Maradona | The Sun |Sport|Football


----------



## Rahim (Jul 28, 2010)

^Best thing that could happen to Argentinian Football.

You will remain the greatest player ever; but you just don't have a chance with coaching!!


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 28, 2010)

he was never a coach , was more the motivator

but that Argentinian squad deserves better .. they have some quality players


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2010)

Five Reasons Why Arsenal?s Cesc Fabregas Will Not Go to Barcelona | Bleacher Report

Pretty much sums up what I was harping about.


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 28, 2010)

its all good if you want to convince yourself cesc wont get games at barcelona 

they play 65+ games a season

villa can play upfront and on the left wing
iniesta can play in the middle 3 or in the wide roles of the front 3

pedro will back up messi on the right side as well
xavi , busquets , keita for the middle 3 with iniesta playing there too .. 
busquets and keita will rotate to take care of the defensive duties 

the squad is full of quality , but its not like they have 3 players in every position
fabregas wont be the star at barcelona, but he will get plenty of games 

arsenal are in no need to sell with him having 5 years left and arsenal managing their debts fairly easily .. fabregas doesnt seem like someone who will force a move away anytime soon either .. so arsenal certainly have the upper hand in the negotiations , should they decide to enter one (which they will eventually ,probably next summer)

i do believe fabregas will stay on at arsenal , but dont agree that he wont get games at barcelona


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2010)

I still see ibhramovic being used as a target man for Barca in which case, Fab has to fight against xavi and iniesta for a spot.


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 28, 2010)

a quick look at last seasons stats
yaya toure started 30 games and keita started 36 games and henry started 22 

villa will replace henry , play a lot more .. but with toure gone and cesc surely being above keita in the pecking order , i really dont see him not getting games

like i said , he wont be the first name on the team sheet like he is at arsenal. he wont be their star player 
but its a long season .. villa will play some upfront , will be rested for some .. iniesta will move left wing when villa isnt there and xavi wont play all the games
(iniesta started just 31 games last season.. he was injured at the start of the world cup as well... )

the fact is cesc will get games .. its his home town and his old club, i'm sure he expects the rotation .. xavi will gradually be phased out .. well.. he is still just 30 , but in the grand scheme of things , over the next 2 seasons cesc and him might swap roles (first choice alongside a fit iniesta)

plenty of games for everyone

oh and ibrahimovic started just 35 games last season , so i'm certain villa will get games as a striker too .. bojan will be the backup and the option from the bench


on a side note.. xavi is brilliant . amazing player


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 28, 2010)

join this fpl league guys

178512-57430


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2010)

Sol has signed for Newcastle.
This leaves our defensive situation dire.Yesterday Djourou had an injury scare as well.

Ideally I would like a top quality defender to partner Vermaelen,with Kos and JD as backup.But even an up and coming backup will do.
Just no more old ManU farts please.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope Rio never comes out of this injury and Fergie sees the light and replace him with a competent defender (not over-hyped ones).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2010)

Ferdinand is one of the best in the world when not injured.

Just noticed that Liverpool have their UEFA cup qualifier today


----------



## Karan85 (Jul 29, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sol has signed for Newcastle.
> This leaves our defensive situation dire.Yesterday Djourou had an injury scare as well.
> 
> Ideally I would like a top quality defender to partner Vermaelen,with Kos and JD as backup.But even an up and coming backup will do.
> Just no more old ManU farts please.


will the Norwegian wonderkid from FM (nordveit?) be staying with arsenal this season or going out on loan again

and how has chamakh been in preseason


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2010)

Nordtveit is looking almost certain to stay as the backup this year.He has had a good pre season as well.The Emirates cup on the weekend will decide it for him.

Chamakh has been decent.Didn't get much service in the box but linked up well with the others when he got the ball.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ferdinand is one of the best in the world when not injured.
> 
> Just noticed that Liverpool have their UEFA cup qualifier today


yeah our season starts NOW for the 1st time at least.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 29, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ferdinand is one of the best in the world when not injured.
> 
> Just noticed that Liverpool have their UEFA cup qualifier today



You have answered it yourself. Ledley King is also very good when he is fit. So to build a defence around an injury-prone defender is not a good sign. He is getting old too. How many more years of Brown/O Shea?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2010)

Ledley King is a completely different case.He is a perma crock like Hargreaves while Ferdinand and Vidic were eating strikers for fun until only last season.Injuries can happen to anyone.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 30, 2010)

^It also depends on the type of injury and its permanent effect. Rio has a recurring back problem which would hamper his play regularly. Time to get some good backup. Evans is still learning the trade.

Raul joins Schalke.

Did Inter made a bid for Mascherano? Seems the badge is not sweet anymore.

Maradona has been removed from his "motivational" duties and he is blaming every person in the world barring his back room assistants of course.


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2010)

David N'gog!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2010)

Wycombe Wanderers 5-1 Chelsea

Tottnumb 1-4 Villarreal


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2010)

*img32.imageshack.us/img32/8936/screenshot20100730at242.jpg



GL HF.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 30, 2010)

^ 
Lot of delusion there


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 30, 2010)

Forlan reaches Kolkatta

*s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/full/137590124.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0ZRYP5X5F6FSMBCCSE82&Expires=1280470470&Signature=cbhAYjZOS4QllUF747WQEluGBik%3D
I can see LFC_fan cringe as I type


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2010)

Real have signed Khedira for a rumored 11.8 million GBP,which is great value.

Sami Khedira agrees Real Madrid deal | The Sun |Sport|Football

I wonder what will Mourinho do with the 2 Diarras now.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 31, 2010)

Wenger is on the lookout for another defender. But seriously though. Looking at our squad now, we need another DM and a quality one at that.Sadly, there arent many names coming up just as yet. 
Where is the GK? 
Man city land Balotelli though and they are bringing Robinho back from load. their strikeforce consists of Tevez,Balotelli, Bellamy, Robinho and god knows who else.. :O


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2010)

Bunch of retards.They will have to arrange a firesale/loan the players out to match the 25 men squad quota.Maybe Wenger is waiting for that.
August is going to be crazy.

Btw.a DM is not coming with Frimpong and Eastmond given more chances in the first team.Not that they are close to being ready for the PL.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 31, 2010)

> Stephen Ireland, Craig Bellamy, Jo, Felipe Caicedo, Robinho, Roque Santa     Cruz, Nedum Onuoha, Michael Johnson and Kelvin Etuhu


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2010)

Alex Pleb has been left behind by Barca for their pre-season tour.
Flamini however,should play at the Grove later today.

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

Fabianski, Vermaelen, Koscielny, Rosicky, Nasri, Wilshere, Arshavin, Eboue, Gibbs, Chamakh, Frimpong

Fun line up.Let's see how do Frimpong and Jack hold up against the big boys.And if Nasri and co. keep up their pre-season form.

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

CHAMAKHATTACK!



---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

Koscielny has been fvcking class.Wenger has done it once again.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 31, 2010)

Santa Cruz is off to Fulham if am not wrong anfd Hughes manages to pull a few chords. Would be fun to see Robinho in the bench though. 

Great game against AC Milan though. The Goal conceded was Deja Vu yet again. 

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------

Frimpong has been brilliant. I retract my words again. Frimpong should do just as well. He has the build to keep people off him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2010)

The goal by Pato was disheartening.It was the same old collective defensive fvck up we got used to seeing in the last 2 seasons.

Overall it was a good game by us.Really impressed by Kos,TV,Gibbs,Chamakh and especially Nasri.

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

Dailymotion - ac10g3948hg - a Life & Style video

Chamakh goal.Genius by Shava,and good off the ball movement from Chamakh.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 1, 2010)

Reds re-sign Aurelio - Liverpool FC

F'king awesome  Just hope he remains fit 

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------

Purslow and co will now pretend as if they made a "new" signing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2010)

Have to say that Hodgson is doing well to clean up Rafa's mess.Clearing out dead wood and bringing in some good additions.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 1, 2010)

^ Not sure whether Aurelio would be called an addition. And I disagree with the statement "Rafa's mess" if you mean that way. Roy however is doing fine with all the limited resources he has.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2010)

Monchengladbach 1-0 Liverpool


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 1, 2010)

It's pre season only  I got to see new faces though


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2010)

Almunia 
Sagna - Vermaelen - Djourou - Clichy 
Rosicky -Frimpong Wilshere 
Walcott - JET- Vela


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 1, 2010)

Freak defending by Arsenal. We need at least 2 defenders to stake a claim. Djourou is preposterous.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2010)

CAMPIOOONES!

Djourou had an awful outing.The defensive problems are still very much there.
All the usual performers did their thing.Almunia was the surprise package btw.Theo did well to get 2 assists but got worse after 60 mins.


Sagna darting off to bench to hug EBOUE after scoring


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 1, 2010)

oh please.Let almunia fail. We dont want Wenger to keep him any longer.We want a new keeper. (
As per reports.Mertesacker is on his way to the emirates. 

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------

oh please.Let almunia fail. We dont want Wenger to keep him any longer.We want a new keeper. (
As per reports.Mertesacker is on his way to the emirates.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 2, 2010)

Seems like Wenger isnt making a move for a new keeper. At least according to reports.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello, can anyone tell me if the upcoming EPL season will be shown live on ESPN here in US?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 3, 2010)

^^Check local listings. Probably sky sports if not ESPN.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 3, 2010)

Fox Soccer and ESPN share them I believe.


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2010)

ESPN in USA = yankee sport


----------



## iinfi (Aug 4, 2010)

what abt abu dhabi?? which channel shows EPL...
earlier people used to bring tata sky decoders but i think now its banned.
no tv in this crappy room and i cant follow a thing...
wassup roman has lost money in lottery or casino??/why no signings this summer ... i expected atleast 3 high profile signings!!
its a complete makeover now...chances of a decent performance are grim ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2010)

iinfi said:


> wassup roman has lost money in lottery or casino??/why no signings this summer ... i expected atleast 3 high profile signings!!
> its a complete makeover now...chances of a decent performance are grim ....



I wonder what a Blackpool supporter would think of this.


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2010)

Sky Sports | Football | Premier League | News | Spahic claims Gunners interest

True quotes. He also says that he might sign for Arsenal in his official Facebook profile.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 4, 2010)

iinfi said:
			
		

> wassup roman has lost money in lottery or casino??/why no signings this  summer ... i expected atleast 3 high profile signings!!
> its a complete makeover now...chances of a decent performance are grim  ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 4, 2010)

^ /me hangs head in shame....


----------



## iinfi (Aug 4, 2010)

where is deco now ... y isnt he sold yet?

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
Deco has left .... i forgot ..... 
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!

this wud mean we will win most of the mid-field battles ... if essien n obi r fit thru the season ... yeeeeee!!!
now all we need is a striker who can put the balls (footballs) between the sticks .... .....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2010)

Chelsea lose yet again in pre-season.Grim indeed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2010)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01099/cesc_fabregasx_682_1099508a.jpg

DENILSON IS BACK!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 5, 2010)

iinfi said:


> where is deco now ... y isnt he sold yet?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...





Liverpool_fan said:


>


Encore


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2010)

Rosicky being sold for apparent £5m. Confirmation left.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 6, 2010)

^^Isnt happening.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 6, 2010)

Cesc has finally cleared the air.Reported by various sources.



> Firstly I would like to apologise to all the Arsenal fans for not  speaking sooner about my future but I have not known what I was going to  do until this moment.
> 
> "I cannot deny that joining a club like Barcelona was not an attractive move for me.
> 
> ...


He wanted to move but respects Arsenal's decision.
Credit to him for remaining dignified and not going down the path Barca wanted him to go by throwing tantrums and all.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 6, 2010)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-08-06.jpg

That is bloody brilliant!!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 6, 2010)

When is United v Chelsea curtain raiser?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 6, 2010)

^ Sunday. .........................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2010)

Sunsport exclusive

*



			ARSENAL have launched a stunning £23million raid for Liverpool keeper Pepe Reina.
		
Click to expand...

*
 Arsenal launch £23million raid for Pepe Reina | The Sun |Sport|Football
​


From 5 million Schwarzer to 25 million Reina?Yeah right.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 7, 2010)

Ashley Cole leaves to RMad? (read 2 reports now)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 7, 2010)

Carlo Ancelotti said:
			
		

> "When I joined Chelsea, he said 'Welcome to English football."
> 
> "Above all when Chelsea won the Premier League he sent to me congratulations. I was happy to receive it. He has been kind - I hope he sends me another one next May!"



Bwaahahahahahaaaa!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 7, 2010)

Seems like Akinfeev is a viable option for Wenger now. Arshavin has talked to him and he would be pretty happy to have a transfer to one of the big clubs in the EPL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2010)

OMG
Legia Warsaw vs. Arsenal.Arsenal come back from 3-0 down to take a 4-3 lead with EBOUUUE scoring a brace 
This is my dream CL final!

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

6-5 to Arsenal it ends.Shocking defensive performance.Fabianski with 2 fvck ups.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 7, 2010)

5 goals against Legia Warsaw. Fabianski was probably paying homage to his previous club. OMG!! What a shiat performance by the gunners. Probably its fab cursing us.


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2010)

I am twice the keeper Fabianski can dream to be.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2010)

Chesny was good btw.Really vocal and made some fine saves.Was exception  to the horrible show of Polish goalkeeping by both sides.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 8, 2010)

Deco has left the building.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2010)

English players being booed in community shield


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 8, 2010)

Mancs 3-1 Chelsea.

Poor performance but forgivable, since half the squad still isn't match-fit.


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 8, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Poor performance but forgivable, since half the squad still isn't match-fit.


Some half-*Arsed* excuse that


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 8, 2010)

A vintage performance by scholes . Chica scores. Even berba scores . Gr8 start to the season. And dont make excuses Klaw.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 8, 2010)

No excuses. Fackts. 

Still, poor finishing and poorer defending let us down. We'll be better prepared once the season starts.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2010)

*i34.tinypic.com/2qbd6ih.gif


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2010)

The ball would have gone to row Z if he was without a face.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2010)

Chavi said:
			
		

> Xavi said: "We've given up on the idea of him arriving now, but maybe  he'll come in January when Arsenal are out of the Premier League title race.
> "Their team is just not competitive."
> 
> ​



Now I never wish an injury upon a footballer but... 

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------

O'Neill has resigned out of the blue.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 9, 2010)

^Maybe Milner's and Young's impending departure have something to do with his resignation.

Why dont Barca compose a song with music et all and release it to show their 'class'.


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2010)

well, according to many people the money from Milner's sale wasn't being made available to him. Surely a resign due to club's transfer policy this window.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 10, 2010)

Iraq appoint coach for Cup defence - Sport - Al Jazeera English
Football is the only thing which unites this ravaged country.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 11, 2010)

Aston Villa players texted images of champagne bottles to each other to celebrate manager Martin O'Neill's exit - under a week before the new Premier League season starts.
Full story: Daily Mirror 

i cant believe this ... 
O'Neil and Mourinho are gr8 sources of inspiration for me in my day to day life .... O'Neil stands for hardwork and Mourinho stands for confidence in ur abilies .... i take the good qualities in both .....
O'Neil's departure from Villa has come as a shock to me ... we will probably not see the same Aston Villa ever again ...


----------



## Rahim (Aug 11, 2010)

Sky Sports | Football News | Premier League | Chelsea | Carvalho set for Real move


> Chelsea have confirmed they have agreed a fee of 6m GBP with Real Madrid for defender Ricardo Carvalho.



A True Legend departs from EPL and is still among the best despite his age. 

Had Vidic left United for Madrid, what a defense they would have!!!
I believe not able to sign Vidic has a role in Carvalho's sudden transfer. Now how will Terry hide his weakness as Carvalho made him look so good?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 11, 2010)

iinfi said:


> O'Neil and Mourinho are gr8 sources of inspiration for me in my day to day life .... O'Neil stands for hardwork and Mourinho stands for confidence in ur abilies .... i take the good qualities in both .....


Post of teh month


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2010)

Well they are better than Dogba,and captain Lionheart.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 11, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Well they are better than Dogba,and captain Lionheart.


*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2009/5/6/1241646021549/Chelseas-Didier-Drogba-sh-002.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 11, 2010)

Is the whole arse team on the treatment table once again?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 11, 2010)

^ Yup, sooner than expected this time. 

Carvalho goes. Hope Bruma will get some games now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2010)

Cesc and RVP aren't ready for Liverpool,plus Cesc is going to fly to Mexico with Spain 
We have got only 3 CBs which doesn't help either.
Bendtner,Song,Diaby and Denilson are injured.

I fear for our midfield at Anfield more than GK.Pool can drive a scouse bus through it.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 11, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fox Soccer and ESPN share them I believe.


 
After much searching, I have found that Fox Soccer Network will show the EPL live here. Additionally they will also show the Champions League live. Too good to be true. ESPN here is junk, always shows basketball, baseball and college rugby. The only good thing that ESPN did was showing the football world cup in June/July.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2010)

Only Cashley and JT getting booed by the people.Rest of the English players get decent reception 

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

Gerrard banging them in.2 great strikes in quick succession.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2010)

Christian Poulsen completes £4.5m move to Liverpool | Football | guardian.co.uk

Don't know whether I should be happy at this or not. Hope he fits in well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2010)

United have also signed an unknown striker called Bebe from Portugal for a reported 7.4 million deal.Apparently he is their 8th striker 
He represented Portugal in the worldcup for homless 2 years ago.

Redcafe were caught by surprise while wanking about prospect of Ozil.



> Who?
> 
> And I call bullshit. Why would we sped £7.4million on another striker?





> exactly Who the **** is he





> YAY. Another striker. I was really worried that we didn't have enough strikers so this is really pleasing.
> 
> BUY A ****ING CENTRAL MIDFIELDER.





> Who the **** is this lad?
> 
> I'm sorry, Ferguson, but this is honestly a disappointment.  I really  don't understand why we need him even if he is quality.  We have Rooney  as our first choice striker, Berba and Chicharito rotating and Owen plus  Macheda on the bench.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2010)

> The deal will be comprised of a  player-plus-cash offer, with the Anfield outfit set to receive  midfielder Aliaksander Hleb and approximately €15 million for the Argentina captain,  according to _Ole._


 Is Barcelona taking a piss or what?  €15 million (EUROS!!!) and Hleb? 
We should sell him to inter, really.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2010)

Barca are skint and Pleb is worth in negative 

Btw. City have signed Balotelli for 27 million.
He can win them the league,or make them and himself implode.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2010)

Hopefully Inter pass on that 27 M they got for Balotelli for Mascherano.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2010)

Chelsea have completed the signing of Brazilian midfielder Ramires. Good buy - 23 years old, full of running. A mini Essien, perhaps?


----------



## iinfi (Aug 14, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Chelsea have completed the signing of Brazilian midfielder Ramires. Good buy - 23 years old, full of running. A mini Essien, perhaps?



a very very good signing indeed .... i was expecting more almost one month back .. with signings like these we can have a very good overall game ... when it comes to KO games Drogba and Kalou like strikers do not put those 50-50 chances in!!  
we need a good CB with carvalho gone and JT not at his best ... 
ahh .... sud i call someone at chelsea fc and tell them we need a better striker .. someone who can bury tthe 50-50 chances into the back of the net ... phew....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2010)

You could try calling JT.I hear he gives out paid tours too.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 14, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You could try calling JT.I hear he gives out paid tours too.



oh yea ... what does the voyeur of ur club do?? 'i did not zee the incident '
lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2010)

iinfi said:


> oh yea ... what does the voyeur of ur club do?? 'i did not zee the incident '
> lol


That "voyeur" is 100x classier than anyone in your club. Go learn "confidence" from Mourinho and "hard work" from O'Neill.  Throw in John Terry for friendship too.


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Throw in John Terry for friendship too.


And learn to rape wives of your former colleagues from him.  But, the only thing he actually needs to learn is keeping his mouth shut from Lampard.


----------



## Joker (Aug 14, 2010)

noob got ownt there....


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 14, 2010)

pwned


----------



## iinfi (Aug 14, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ..... Go learn "confidence" from Mourinho and "hard work" from O'Neill.


i dont see anything wrong in this !!! 



Liverpool_fan said:


> .
> Throw in John Terry for friendship too.


did i mention JT? i dont admire him anymore!! a public figure of his stature sud v been responsible ... 
btw have a look @ ur own house .....

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------

ohk ... guys ... 
plz do me a favor .... watch the chelsea match for me .... and let me know how some of the new guys played  ... no tv here .... :sob: i miss India .... :sob:


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2010)

Joe Hart is quality. Seriously 
Spurs should really have been in the lead by now tbf if not for him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2010)

Spuds have owned City.
Oh,and we should really go for Given now that City have chosen their #1.

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------

Tottnum fans to City "Thursday night on Channel 5"
Bit rich coming from them


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2010)

*Wenger signs for 3 years.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow,that was surprisingly quick.I love Arsene but I don't know what to  think of this when we are on the eve of a new season with only 3 CBs and  no fix to the GK problem.


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2010)

I bought a vuvuzela.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2010)

Put it to good use when Arshavin scores 5 tomorrow.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2010)

Knowing our luck he might do that really


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2010)

A draw is most probable result to be fair.I'd take it right now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackburn 1-0 Everton 

Wigan 0-4 Blackpool 

Blackpool top of the league


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackpool top of the league


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2010)

Fair play to them


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2010)

Our CB partnership is still untested; LFC might take advantage of that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2010)

ico said:


> Our CB partnership is still untested; LFC might take advantage of that.


N'gog or Kuyt won't be the biggest of test for them to be very honest.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 15, 2010)

Chelsea 6-0 WBA. Chelsea are now at the top of the table.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 15, 2010)

does anyone know any good site which shows the highlights of all matches ..... crappy 400kbps conn here .. cant view anything?
will watch in office tmrw

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 AM ----------

*Disaster for Arsenal before season begins*

*Edit:* User proper text size.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2010)

In other news,Hitler is dead.


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2010)

iinfi just needs a private JT tour of SB but JT wants more $$$. He'll be fine the next day.

---------- Post added at 03:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 AM ----------




iinfi said:


> does anyone know any good site which shows the highlights of all matches ..... crappy 400kbps conn here .. cant view anything?
> will watch in office tmrw


Here is the site: *Iraqgoals.net*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2010)

BBC Sport - Football - Fifa aims to end draws in World Cup group games
 Retards


----------



## iinfi (Aug 15, 2010)

Baldy Blatter has lost his head


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2010)

Wilshere starts.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2010)

Almunia; Sagna, Koscielny, Vermaelen, Clichy; Eboue, Nasri, Diaby, Wilshere, Arshavin; Chamakh


RVP on the bench.

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------

Almunia is the captain.


---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

It will be a minor miracle if we hold them in midfield.
COME ON ARSENAL!

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

Koscienly clattered by Joe Cvnt.Red Card.

Fvcking hell I am sick of our players getting stretcherd off.Do we even have CB backups?

"Always cheating,same old Arsenal"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 15, 2010)

As good as Messi, eh?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2010)

thank fvck he is OK


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 15, 2010)

Out with the excuses, lads!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2010)

Reina caught the 'Munia syndrome


---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

Muny saves! 

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

Thank fvvvvvvvvck for that!As I said yesterday,I would have taken a draw at Anfield.

However,not much improvement over last season


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2010)

Not a bad start, certainly better performance than expected.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 15, 2010)

Rosicky should start. I really dunno why Diaby is preferred over him. With Song and ab back, it would make a whole lot of difference.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2010)

Diaby played in the defensive role.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 15, 2010)

Diaby- Held the ball too much, tried to carve his way through but couldnt make headway ever. Too reliant on his non-existent skills. I would have preferred Fringpong to him.Atleast he doesnt go on a picnic.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2010)

Frimpong was out of his depth against Legia Warsaw.I don't think we could have done any better than play Diaby as DM today.

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------

Really hope btw. that Song gets fit and we sign a CB this week.Kos is suspended for the next game.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 16, 2010)

Dont think we will win anything n i doubt we will make in top 4 this season. Couldnt score against 10 men pool, how sick is that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> As good as Messi, eh?


As good as Messi rated by TheWiseCrab apparently 

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------




phuchungbhutia said:


> Dont think we will win anything n i doubt we will make in top 4 this season. Couldnt score against 10 men pool, how sick is that.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2010)

^ Agreed about thewisecrab!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 17, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Agreed about thewisecrab!!


 
That's why he's wise.

Our season has at last begun. Let's hope they get a good start.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2010)

United look very vulnerable on counter.

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------

But the cvnters score their 2nd.Feck


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 17, 2010)

lol A_G u sound so bitter
i pity you


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2010)

Yay for e-pity.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 17, 2010)

@LFC_fan
I told you, Messi's a dwarf, who cant score outside Barca even if his life depended on it. Joe Cole is. . . .  

@digitized @klaw24
I'm glad you'll finally saw my point


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2010)

Scholes was brilliant yesterday.Probably the best MF ever to play in the PL.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 17, 2010)

Quite an easy victory for United and for once Berbatov looked interested.

[off-topic]
the media and players are going bonkers with no=ball incident.........maybe Sehwag missed a contract.........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2010)

One of the best players in the league last season,Bellamy have joined Cardiff City on loan.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 17, 2010)

Bellamy, Good  player. Could be the difference b/w playoff or promotion for Cardiff.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 17, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Scholes was brilliant yesterday.Probably the best MF ever to play in the PL.



nice to see that you're appreciating scholes


----------



## Rahim (Aug 17, 2010)

James Milner's tranfer saga gains a footing as City agrees the fee with Villa.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 17, 2010)

BBC Sport - Football - Nicolas Anelka given 18-match France suspension
joker of a coach .... FFF clearly knew Domenech was not in the good books of most of the players long back and they waited for something like this to happen!!.... Now they cannot punish themselves can they?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ozil is on his way to Madrid.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 17, 2010)

Finally a good start to the campaign...lets hope we play well and Win  this season... probably seeing berbatov play better, much better ...  lets hope he gets his Tottenham's form back in this season and scores  some goals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks like Villa are getting Ireland too,City's best player in 2008-09.Great deal for them.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 17, 2010)

Yah Madrid will sign Ozil subject to a medical. What a team!!


Shouldn't Fergie have shown more appetite to sign this player considering the bargain price Real is paying for a potential star; spending on some unknown player like Bebe seems odd.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2010)

Hard to get a European player to play in England when Madrid and Barca are in.

Werder Bremen double Mesut Ozil's asking price to £25m | Mail Online


> Real for me: Mesut Ozil only wants to join Madrid
> 
> Werder Bremen have thrown Real Madrid's bid for Mesut Ozil into disarray  by doubling the asking price for their in-demand playmaker to  £25million.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2010)

Where the feck would they play him? They've got a sh1tload of midfielders already. When Kaka returns, would Mou risk benching the President's signing? What about VDV? And they also have Alonso, Diarra, Khedira and God knows how many more. A bit like Man City, although at a higher level.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2010)

Weird to see Spurs on a Tuesday night.Live on TV too.

And as I type this,they go down 

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------

2-0 to Young boys now 

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------

3-0


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 18, 2010)

dont know wat happened .... fergie wanted ozil .... but united didnt  even made a bid for him .... i believe fergie had an intuition that he  wont be playing in england


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 18, 2010)

Wonder what would've happened had Tottenham played against men


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2010)

Fvck,they pulled 2 back.They should qualify now at WHL.
Only to get pwned in group stages


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 18, 2010)

ROFLham LOLspur


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2010)

> Arsenal midfielder Samir Nasri  will today undergo minor surgery on his knee following a meniscal  injury sustained during the match against Liverpool on Sunday.
> Nasri, who has been in impressive form, will be out of action for a month.


Typical.Player hits excellent form and gets injured.We know how rehabilitation goes with our players so I am not sure about the one month time frame as well.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 18, 2010)

So Arsenal fans get another injury based excuse for non-performance.


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So Arsenal fans get another injury based excuse for non-performance.


A typical Liverfool pan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2010)

Sevilla have left out their CB Sebastien Squillaci from their CL qualifier.Canal+(French channel) is reporting that he is close to signing for Arsenal 
Seems like a brilliant deal if true.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 19, 2010)

Frimbong out for Le Arse. Their injuries are not even funny any more.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2010)

Blow for the kid but he was some distance away from PL appearance.
As long as we don't suffer an injury to our CBs,we should do OK.

On the bright side


> Arsène Wenger may welcome back up to FOUR players for the visit of Blackpool on Saturday.
> Alex Song (calf), Johan Djourou (hamstring), Denilson (abdominal) all missed the 1-1 draw at Anfield last weekend through injury while Cesc Fabregas also sat out the game because he lacked match fitness. Robin van Persie did feature as a substitute but he, too, is working his way back after his World Cup travails.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2010)

Arsenal vs. United reserve game going on.United getting owned physically by Afobe and JET.
2-0 at the moment.

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------

Gallas is going to have a medical at Tottnumb tomorrow according to Skysports.
Good signing in all seriousness,especially after their drubbing at the hands of young boys.However I doubt he would make much difference in the NLD.Most Arsenal fans know he was a mercenary and don't really give a sh1t.


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2010)

lol @ Gallas

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

In other news Robinho is to apparently moving to Beşiktaş


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2010)

Aquilani is going to Juventus on loan.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2010)

Pathetic.  So we have Poulsen, Lucas, Gerrard, and Masch (a big IF) in the Midfield? Effectively we don't have natural Central Attacking Midfielder apart from Gerrard. 
Moreover it makes NO SENSE to LOAN him to an ITALIAN team. What can be really acheived from it?


----------



## iinfi (Aug 21, 2010)

van Burji is on the bench ... wasnt he injured for a long time?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2010)

Alberflop Aquiflop is off to Juve on loan. Confirmed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2010)

Fvck,thought the game was from 8:30.
Can't see Fab or RVP on the pitch.

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------

Alex Song playing CB in his first game back,in the 2nd game of the season,is pathetic.

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------

Brilliant,brilliant goal.Worth a wank or two.

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

Arshavin penalty 2-0

Rosicky is on fire,even though Theo is getting all the applause(rightly so).

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

Feo with a turn and cool finish.

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------

THEO HATTRICK!
Feo Feo Feo Feo

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

6-0 it ends.Brilliant day out for the fans and players alike.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Wigan 0-6 Chelsea*   

Another 6 goal rout for The Blues!!! Benny Yossayoun is now off the mark for Chelsea!!


----------



## iinfi (Aug 22, 2010)

yiiiiieeeeee
yoooo!!! yoooo!!! yoooo!!! yoooo!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 22, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Wigan 0-6 Chelsea*
> 
> Another 6 goal rout for The Blues!!! Benny Yossayoun is now off the mark for Chelsea!!





iinfi said:


> yiiiiieeeeee
> yoooo!!! yoooo!!! yoooo!!! yoooo!!!


Two happy Chelsea fans out here


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2010)

Gallas to Spuds. Confirmed.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 22, 2010)

Newcastle 6-0 Villa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2010)

Whats up with all the 6-0s?
Villa got fvcked by O'Neill there,more than Newcastle.Think they will bounce back.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 22, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA/

Craven Rapes MANU again..albiet a bit softly this time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2010)

Brilliant last 10 mins at Fulham.United drop points.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2010)

Squillaci is going to have his Arsenal medical tomorrow according to official Sevilla website


----------



## iinfi (Aug 23, 2010)

jus saw the goals online ... 
Drogba's run was awesome ... i think essien and obi mikel are playing well


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 23, 2010)

ico said:


> A typical Liverfool pan.


liverpool fans have this type of temprament


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 23, 2010)

According to reports Arsenal are vying for Steklenberg after the shwarzer snub. That would be awesome.


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah manu drops points

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------




a_rahim said:


> Newcastle 6-0 Villa



New castle is back with a bang after loss against Manchester united


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2010)

Weng gets a 10/10 in the transfer window if he buys a good GK in the remaining 8 days after signing Squillaci.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2010)

Vanessa Perroncel's interview to the Observer, where she denies that anything ever happened between herself and John Terry:

Interview: Vanessa Perroncel | Media | The Observer


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2010)

> It's just before the England v Brazil match.
> 
> Ronaldinho goes into the dressing room where all his team mates are looking glum as they just cant motivate themselves to play such useless opposition, so he announces that he can beat the England Team single handedly, and they can go to the pub and have a few drinks.
> They eagerly agree, after all England are CR*P!
> ...



Just read this one!!


----------



## Rahim (Aug 23, 2010)

^great  one abhi!!!!!


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2010)

Squillaci for £4m is a bargain.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 23, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> liverpool fans have this type of temprament


Good lad


----------



## iinfi (Aug 23, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Just read this one!!



nice......very nice


----------



## Rahim (Aug 23, 2010)

It seems Mascherano is refusing to play tonight  What an arroogant player, showing disrespect to a club which made him the player he i today.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 23, 2010)

I highly doubt that. He is not a type of person who'll act like a baby and go on a strike.  In fact he did pick an injury v Arse. Media nobs do like to give sensational twists.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Sky Sports News are reporting that Barca have lodged an official bid for Masch.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 24, 2010)

Liverpool boss Roy Hodgson: "I don't know where he (Javier Mascherano) is but he's not here, that's for sure. His mind wasn't right so it wasn't right to select him. Hopefully, I will be able to select him in the future. There's plenty of interest in him but our position remains the same - until we get an offer that matches our valuation we won't sell. I'm sure it'll be sorted one way or another soon."

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------

mite v faked an injury .... must be a good friend of Robinho 
Robinho's mind was in Spain and was flying to Spain when his team was playing an imp game. 
When RM was playing he was holding a press conference .... now where is he?? run off somwhere again?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 24, 2010)

Barca have reportedly bid 12M GBP plus 2 players - Caceres & Hleb.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 24, 2010)

how is this page developed ..i m not good at web development and never kept pace with the changing trends
BBC Sport - Football - Live - Man City v Liverpool
how is the page updated without refreshing the whole page?
simple html cannot do it? what is this .stm extention abt?

thanks


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2010)

*Manchester City 3 -* 0 Liverpool @ FT.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 24, 2010)

Didn't expect to lose this badly. 


iinfi said:


> how is this page developed ..i m not good at web development and never kept pace with the changing trends
> BBC Sport - Football - Live - Man City v Liverpool
> how is the page updated without refreshing the whole page?
> simple html cannot do it? what is this .stm extention abt?
> ...


AJAX, not the football club


----------



## Rahim (Aug 24, 2010)

@LFC: You are being too generous and as well as naive not to spot the mental dilemma of the player. Injury? Great!!!

Though the scoreline look flattering, but what has happened to Torres? Reminds me of Berbatov. Is he carrying an injury or confidence is "commonwealth" low?


----------



## iinfi (Aug 24, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> AJAX, not the football club



hehe ... thanks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2010)

Sad to a club based on history and tradition like Liverpool go down to the money bags.Wonder how long can we hang on for.


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sad to a club based on history and tradition like Liverpool go down to the money bags.Wonder how long can we hang on for.


We'll have our own money soon.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2010)

Yup but the extra revenue from stadium won't be nearly enough to compete with the Sheikh's unlimited money or even Abramovich.I really hope City get shafted by their owners for the good of club football.


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2010)

[youtube]VLHDzqTKajM[/youtube]


----------



## iinfi (Aug 25, 2010)

BBC Sport - Football - Stoke's injured Mamady Sidibe will miss rest of season


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 25, 2010)

lol.. u're a triffic lad with a triffic attitude


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2010)

*GROUP A: * Inter Milan, Werder Bremen, Spurs, FC Twente.


*GROUP G: *  AC Milan, Real Madrid, Ajax, Auxerre.
 One of the toughest CL groups ever.

*GROUP H: *Arsenal, Shakhtar, Braga, Partizan Belgrade.
Teams are easy enough on paper but the traveling is brutal.Eduardo will score a goal or two as our ex-players usually do.

Utd. got piss easy draw as well.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 26, 2010)

Spuds are screwed. It'll be a minor miracle if they get out of that group. 

*Group F:* Chelsea, Marseille, Spartak Moscow, Zilina

Decent group. We should have enough in the tank to top it.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 26, 2010)

Champions League groups 

Group A: Inter Milan, Werder Bremen, Tottenham Hotspur, FC Twente.
Group B: Lyon, Benfica, Schalke, Hapoel Tel-Aviv.
Group C: Manchester United, Valencia, Rangers, Bursaspor.
Group D: Barcelona, Panathinaikos, FC Copenhagen, Rubin Kazan.
Group E: Bayern Munich, Roma, FC Basel, CFR Cluj.
Group F: Chelsea, Marseille, Spartak Moscow, MSK Zilina.
Group G: AC Milan, Real Madrid, Ajax, Auxerre.
Group H: Arsenal, Shakhtar Donetsk, Braga, FK Partizan.


----------



## ico (Aug 27, 2010)

Squillaci confirmed.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 27, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *GROUP G: *  AC Milan, Real Madrid, Ajax, Auxerre.
> One of the toughest CL groups ever.



do u really think so? AC Milan is no longer that strong!Ajax, Auxerre i dont knw much

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *GROUP G: *  AC Milan, Real Madrid, Ajax, Auxerre.
> One of the toughest CL groups ever.



do u really think so? AC Milan is no longer that strong!Ajax, Auxerre i dont knw much


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2010)

Strange that Wenger confirmed Squillaci's signing in his press conference but no mention on Arsenal.com yet
Great signing anyway.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 27, 2010)

*img535.imageshack.us/img535/6505/platinio.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Aug 27, 2010)

^That is an insult to the chimp


----------



## Baker (Aug 27, 2010)

so finally mascharano moves to barca 

AFP: Liverpool accept Barca offer for Mascherano


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2010)

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/aug_10/gun__1282895708_squillaci07.jpg

Looks like a tough fvcker.Like him already


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 27, 2010)

Arsenal get hard fixture .  Arsenal Mania - News - Wenger not expecting an easy ride


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 27, 2010)

Good Luck Masch


----------



## Rahim (Aug 27, 2010)

Now that Masch has moved to Barcelona and one more player competing for their mid-filed, i believe Fabregas would now like to stay put for years to come.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 27, 2010)

World Football to come to an end


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 27, 2010)

iinfi said:


> World Football to come to an end


you are funny, lad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2010)

Atletico winning 2-0 against Inter in the Supercup.Well done Rafa.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 28, 2010)

Liverpool should prodding for last digs at transfers. With the current side they can only offer a resistance at Anfield and get meekly blown away to mediocre and stronger opponents away.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2010)

Well done Arsenal.Precious 3 points from a difficult away fixture.Theo was the MOTM again.Arshavin,Sagna and Almunia stood out as well.

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

Oh and RVP looks to be done again  I hope he isn't out for the season again.

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

CC draw announced.

Brentford v Everton
Portsmouth v Leicester
Stoke v Fulham
Chelsea v Newcastle
Aston Villa v Blackburn
*Tottenham v Arsenal*
Millwall v Ipswich
Wolverhampton v Notts County
Burnley v Bolton
Birmingham v MK Dons
Liverpool v Northampton
S****horpe v Man Utd 
West Brom v Man City
Sunderland v West Ham
Peterborough v Swansea
Wigan v Preston 

Wenger should take the first team down there and beat them.I can't take another 5-1 Spud win against any Arsenal side.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2010)

Theo looks so confident and grown up  Lets see if he can keep up this 'i dont fear any-one' attitude.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Wenger should take the first team down there and beat them.I can't take another 5-1 Spud win against any Arsenal side.


Are you convinced that a young Arse side can thrash a good Spurs side by 5-1?
Perhaps Spurs will play their youth too, in that case that can be possible.

EDIT: Ah misunderstood. Had forgotten they beat you lot by 5-1


----------



## iinfi (Aug 28, 2010)

y is sorenson not sent off??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2010)

Spuds 0-1 Wigan.So much for another 9-1 
Can't wait for these noobs to crumble under the midweek games' pressure.


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2010)

Mascherano leaving?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2010)

He will be unveiled on Monday.Barca vs. Real is really a football all-star game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Chelsea 2-0 Stoke Citeh*

3 games played, 14 goals scored without reply. Boooootyphul phutbol, with rijults!! 

Lampard out of ENG qualifier with hernia op, though.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 29, 2010)

gulfnews : Building fire in Abu Dhabi put out after three-hour effort
*www.thenational.ae/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100828/NATIONAL/100824882/1001
this happened 4 blocks away from my place .... it was a really scary sight .... near the bldg was a petrol pump and luckily nothing happened to the pump ... 
i want to write more .. but i better not ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2010)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic returns to San Siro.This time with AC Milan.
Zlat&rsquo;s my lot, I&rsquo;m off to Milan | The Sun |Sport|Football

What a huge flop,probably the biggest ever.Sold for just 20 million.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2010)

^Isnt it a 1-year loan deal with an option to sign him permanently?
There will always be certain players who will never fulfill their potential and end up looking like a flop. Ibra was never gonna gel with Barca's philosophy as he is a big ego guy.
---------------

The game against West Ham was a good result as once again Berbatov looked involved and caring for his team.

Spurs losing was a surprise.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 29, 2010)

iinfi said:


> gulfnews : Building fire in Abu Dhabi put out after three-hour effort
> Fire destroys Abu Dhabi apartment block; no fatalities reported - The National Newspaper
> this happened 4 blocks away from my place .... it was a really scary sight .... near the bldg was a petrol pump and luckily nothing happened to the pump ...
> i want to write more .. but i better not ...



Good that you're safe. 

Ibra will now have played for each of the big 3 in Italy - Juve, Inter & Milan. Big game bottler.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Reds agree Meireles fee - Liverpool FC

I hope he ends up as a good signing

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_-g_dfqtv6Kw/SexZe-UvEPI/AAAAAAAAHKg/HKCtoM_qKgw/s400/raulmeireles.jpg

Boss signing for sure


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 29, 2010)

^ Just for that, I'll put him in my fantasy team.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 29, 2010)

ManC shown the dumps by Sundy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Isnt it a 1-year loan deal with an option to sign him permanently?


Yes but he is as good as gone with Villa coming in.Barca are apparently paying a part of his wages this season too.So more loss for them 

Wonder how long before they drop Unicef and take up a sponsor.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 30, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *1.bp.blogspot.com/_-g_dfqtv6Kw/SexZe-UvEPI/AAAAAAAAHKg/HKCtoM_qKgw/s400/raulmeireles.jpg
> 
> Boss signing for sure





look at anderson's face in the background


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 31, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Zlatan Ibrahimovic returns to San Siro.This time with AC Milan.
> Zlat&rsquo;s my lot, I&rsquo;m off to Milan | The Sun |Sport|Football
> 
> What a huge flop,probably the biggest ever.Sold for just 20 million.




what a huge loss have barca taken on him.... 
bad business by Barca... bought ibra... because of madrid's transfer activity... without thinking
now they're paying for it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 31, 2010)

Reds complete Konchesky deal - Liverpool FC
With Konchesky in, Insua has apparently joined Turkish side Galatasaray on loan
In other news Hleb joins the blues. 
Birmingham City | News | Latest | Latest | BLUES LAND HLEB


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2010)

It is over.Schwarzer is staying at Fulham.
Now we have 2 mentally fvcked keepers who were never good enough to begin with,with the knowledge that Wenger tried to bring a new keeper all summer.

We need a LOT of luck to land a trophy this season for Wenger has tried to save 2 or 3 million pounds on the potion that desperately needed improvement,once again.

So frustrated with Wenger doing only 80% work.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 1, 2010)

Hopefully we can wade the summer with Arsene back to his senses by the January transfer window.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It is over.Schwarzer is staying at Fulham.
> Now we have 2 mentally fvcked keepers who were never good enough to begin with,with the knowledge that Wenger tried to bring a new keeper all summer.
> 
> We need a LOT of luck to land a trophy this season for Wenger has tried to save 2 or 3 million pounds on the potion that desperately needed improvement,once again.
> ...



awesome manager. i hope wenger stays at arse for another decade at least


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2010)

Its quite ironic of the realization of Arsenal fans that Wenger can do a wrong; non-gunners have been highlighting their weakness and the reluctance of the manager to accept his flock of gks at the club are not worthy of that shirt but those genuine concerns were laughed at by the bestest fans as nit-picking. 

Robinho moving to AC Milan is a joke. He is becoming worse and worse every passing six months. Does he really want to play footie or just fly around in helicopters with his Brazilian team-mates?

Hooliganism in the match of Utd v Rangers seem to on the officials' agenda.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2010)

^^Pretty much everyone on the planet knew about our GK situation including 'the bestest fans'. 

Oh well,lets get behind what we have for the season.


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2010)

We have Szczesny.


----------



## ico (Sep 2, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Pretty much everyone on the planet knew about our GK situation including 'the bestest fans'.


He doesn't talk much sense and he actually knows that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2010)

Arsenal have submitted a 76 man squad to the PL with 20 senior players.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 2, 2010)

Btw no reactions to Van der vaarts entry to spuds? They have a killer side now.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 2, 2010)

^Wasnt the bid too late?

EDIT:


> Tottenham have confirmed that an agreement is in place to bring Holland international Rafael van der Vaart from Real Madrid to White Hart Lane.


Good signing 'arry.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 2, 2010)

*Manchester City Squad*: Shay Given, Joe Hart, Stuart Taylor, Jerome Boateng, Wayne Bridge, Aleksander Kolarov, Vincent Kompany, Joleon Lescott, Shaleum Logan, Micah Richards, Kolo Toure, Pablo Zabaleta, Gareth Barry, Nigel de Jong, Adam Johnson, Michael Johnson, James Milner, David Silva, Yaya Toure, Patrick Vieira, Shaun Wright-Phillips, Emmanuel Adebayor, Jo, Roque Santa Cruz, Carlos Tevez.

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------

Nopes. 
Goal.com Worldview: From Real Madrid To Tottenham Hotspur - Why Rafael Van Der Vaart Has Arrived In The Premier League - Goal.com


----------



## Rahim (Sep 2, 2010)

Squads revealed
Club-by-club list of the Premier League players registered for 1st half os the season


Arsenal

Manuel Almunia, Andrey Arshavin, Nicklas Bendtner, Marouane Chamakh, Gael Clichy, Pereka Neves Denilson, Vassiriki Abou Diaby, Johan Danon Djourou-Gbadjere, Emmanuel Eboue, Lukasz Fabianski, Cesc Fabregas, Laurent Koscielny, Vito Mannone, Samir Nasri, Tomas Rosicky, Bacary Sagna, Bilong Song, Dimitri Alexandre, Robin Van Persie, Thomas Vermaelen, Sebastien Squillaci.

As Arsenal have only 20 senior players over the age 21 they were able to make up their 'home-grown' quota through youth players.

Aston Villa

Brad Friedel, Brad Guzan, James Collins, Carlos Cuellar, Curtis Davies, Habib Beye, Richard Dunne, Eric Lichaj, Stephen Warnock, Luke Young, Stewart Downing, Jonathan Hogg, Stephen Ireland, Isaiah Osbourne, Stiliyan Petrov, Nigel Reo-Coker, Moustapha Salifou, Steve Sidwell, Ashley Young, Gabriel Agbonlahor, John Carew, Emile Heskey.

Birmingham City

Maik Taylor, Stephen Carr, David Murphy, Lee Bowyer, Roger Johnson, Liam Ridgewell, Sebastian Larsson, Craig Gardner, Kevin Phillips, Cameron Jerome, Garry O'Connor, Barry Ferguson, Colin Doyle, Matt Derbyshire, Scott Dann, James McFadden, Miguel Madera, Keith Fahey, Nikola Zigic, Stuart Parnaby, Alexander Hleb, Jean Andre Beausejour, Ben Foster, Martin Jiranek, James O'Shea.

Blackburn Rovers

Paul Robinson, Martin Olsson, Chris Samba, Gael Givet, Ryan Nelsen, Brett Emerton, David Dunn, Nikola Kalinic, El-Hadji Diouf, Vince Grella, Morten Gamst Pedersen, Mark Bunn, Steven Nzonzi, Keith Andrews, Michel Salgado, Jason Brown, Frank Fielding, Pascal Chimbonda, Mame Biram Diouf, Jason Roberts, Benjani. 

Blackpool

Matthew Gilks, Alex John-Baptiste, Chris Basham, Stephen Crainey, Malaury Martin, Danny Coid, Charlie Adam, Ishmel Demontagnac, Neal Eardley, Rob Edwards, Jason Euell, Ian Evatt, Elliot Grandin, Marlon Harwood, Dekel Keinan, Brett Ormerod, Keith Southern, Ludovic Sylvestre, Gary Taylor-Fletcher, Luke Varney, David Vaughan, DJ Campbell, David Carney, Richard Kingson.

Bolton Wanderers

Robbie Blake, Adam Bogdan, Gary Cahill, Tamir Cohen, Kevin Davies, Mark Davies, Sean Davis, Johan Elmander, Ricardo Gardner, Stuart Holden, Jussi Jaaskelainen, Ivan Klasnic, Zat Knight, Chung-Yong Lee, Fabrice Muamba, Andy O'Brien, Joey O'Brien, Martin Petrov, Sam Ricketts, Paul Robinson, Jlloyd Samuel, Gretar Steinsson, Matt Taylor, Ali Al-Habsi (on loan to Wigan). (Bolton can also use: Marcos Alonso, Rodrigo, Danny Ward, Tom Eaves, Tope Obadeyi and Robert Lainton).

Chelsea

Ashley Cole, John Terry, Frank Lampard, Ross Turnbull, Petr Cech, Branislav Ivanovic, Michael Essien, Ramires, Yossi Benayoun, Didier Drogba, John Mikel Obi, Florent Malouda, Jose Bosingwa, Yury Zhirkov, Paulo Ferreira, Salomon Kalou, Alex, Henrique Hilario, Nicolas Anelka.

Everton

Tony Hibbert, Leighton Baines, PhilJagielka, Phil Neville, Leon Osman, Jermaine Beckford, Tim Cahill, Victor Anichebe, James Vaughan, Mikel Arteta, Iain Turner, Steven Pienaar, Tim Howard, Seamus Coleman, Ayegbeni Yakubu, Marouane Fellaini-Bakkioui, Jan Mucha, Louis Saha, John Heitinga, Diniyar Bilyaletdinov, Sylvain Distin.

Fulham

Mark Schwarzer, David Stockdale, John Pantsil, Fredrik Stoor, Aaron Hughes, Rafik Halliche, Chris Baird, Brede Hangeland, Carlos Salcido, Stephen Kelly, Zoltan Gera, Clinton Dempsey, Bjorn Helge Riise, Dickson Etuhu, Kagisho Dikgacoi, Danny Murphy, Jonathan Greening, Simon Davies, Damien Duff, Andrew Johnson, Diomansy Kamara, Moussa Dembele, Bobby Zamora, David Elm, Eddie Johnson.

Liverpool

Jamie Carragher, Joe Cole, Stephen Darby, Steven Gerrard, Glen Johnson, Brad Jones, Paul Konchesky, Jay Spearing, Daniel Agger, Fabio Aurelio, Ryan Babel, Milan Jovanovic, Dirk Kuyt, Sotirios Kyrgiakos, Lucas Leiva, Raul Meireles, Christian Poulsen, Pepe Reina, Maxi Rodriguez, Martin Skrtel, Fernando Torres.

Manchester City

Shay Given, Joe Hart, Stuart Taylor, Jerome Boateng, Wayne Bridge, Aleksander Kolarov, Vincent Kompany, Joleon Lescott, Shaleum Logan, Micah Richards, Kolo Toure, Pablo Zabaleta, Gareth Barry, Nigel de Jong, Adam Johnson, Michael Johnson, James Milner, David Silva, Yaya Toure, Patrick Vieira, Shaun Wright-Phillips, Emmanuel Adebayor, Jo, Roque Santa Cruz, Carlos Tevez.

Manchester United

Ben Amos, Darren Fletcher, Tomasz Kuszczak, Darron Gibson, Edwin van der Sar, Ryan Giggs, Wes Brown, Owen Hargreaves, Nani, Anderson, Park Ji-Sung, Jonathan Evans, Patrice Evra, Rio Ferdinand, Paul Scholes, Antonio Valencia, Gary Neville, Dimitar Berbatov, John O'Shea, Javier Hernandez, Nemanja Vidic, Michael Carrick, Michael Owen, Wayne Rooney.

Newcastle United

Sol Campbell, Steven Taylor, Shola Ameobi, Joey Barton, Danny Guthrie, Peter Lovenkrands, Jose Enrique, Alan Smith, Leon Best, Fabricio Coloccini, Jonas Gutierrez, Steve Harper, Kevin Nolan, Wayne Routledge, Danny Simpson, Ryan Taylor, Mike Williamson, Xisco, Fraser Forster, Tim Krul, James Perch, Cheik Tiote, Hatem Ben Arfa.

Stoke City

Asmir Begovic, Danny Collins, Rory Delap, Salif Diao, Matthew Etherington, Abdoulaye Faye, Ricardo Fuller, Eidur Gudjohnsen, Danny Higginbotham, Robert Huth, Kenwyne Jones, Carlo Nash, Jermaine Pennant, Danny Pugh, Ryan Shawcross, Thomas Sorensen, Tuncay Sanli, Ryan Shotton, Tom Soares, Michael Tonge, Jonathan Walters, Glenn Whelan, Dean Whitehead, Andy Wilkinson, Marc Wilson.

Sunderland

Marcos Angeleri, Phil Bardsley, Darren Bent, Titus Bramble, Fraizer Campbell, Trevor Carson, Lee Cattermole, Paulo Da Silva, Ahmed Elmohamady, Anton Ferdinand, Craig Gordon, Asamoah Gyan, David Healy, Steed Malbranque, George McCartney, John Mensah, Simon Mignolet, Nedum Onuoha, Andy Reid, Kieran Richardson, Cristian Riveros, Michael Turner, Robbie Weir, Boudewijn Zenden. 

Tottenham Hotspur

Benoit Assou-Ekotto, Sebastian Bassong, David Bentley, Vedran Corluka, Peter Crouch, Carlo Cudicini, Heurelho Gomes, Michael Dawson, Jermain Defoe, William Gallas, Tom Huddlestone, Alan Hutton, Jermaine Jenas, Younes Kaboul, Robbie Keane, Ledley King, Niko Kranjcar, Aaron Lennon, Luka Modric, Kyle Naughton, Jamie O'Hara, Wilson Palacios, Roman Pavlyuchenko, Stipe Pletikosa, Rafael van der Vaart.

West Bromwich Albion

Scott Carson, Boaz Myhill, Dean Kieley, Giles Barnes, Roman Bednar, Chris Brunt, Marek Cech, Simon Cox, Graham Dorrans, Marc-Antoine Fortune, Pablo Ibanez, Gonzalo Jara, Abdoulaye Meite, Ishmael Miller, James Morrison, Youssouf Mulumbu, Peter Odemwingie, Jonas Olsson, Steven Reid, Paul Scharner, Nicky Shorey, Gabriel Tamas, Somen Tchoyi, Jerome Thomas, Gianni Zuiverloon.

West Ham United

Ruud Boffin, Robert Green, Tal Ben Haim, Manuel Da Costa, Daniel Gabbidon, Herita Ilunga, Lars Jacobsen, Winston Reid, Jonathan Spector, Matthew Upson, Luis Boa Morte, Valon Behrami, Jack Collison, Kieron Dyer, Julien Faubert, Thomas Hitzlsperger, Radoslav Kovac, Mark Noble, Scott Parker, Pablo Barrera, Carlton Cole, Zavon Hines, Benni McCarthy, Victor Obinna, Frederic Piquionne. 

Wigan Athletic

Chris Kirland, Mike Pollitt, Charles N'Zogbia, Emmerson Boyce, Gary Caldwell, Ben Watson, Steven Caldwell, Hendry Thomas, Ronnie Stam, Jorid Gomez, Hugo Rodallega, Mohamed Diame, Maynor Figueroa, Steve Gohouri, Daniel De Ridder, Ali Al Habsi, Antolin Alcaraz, James McArthur, Mauro Boselli.

Wolverhampton Wanderers

Marcus Hahnemann, Wayne Hennessey, Carl Ikeme, Kevin Foley, Ronald Zubar, Richard Stearman, Jody Craddock, Christophe Berra, Steven Mouyokolo, George Elokobi, Stephen Ward, Jelle Van Damme, Karl Henry, David Jones, Michael Mancienne, Dave Edwards, Greg Halford, Nenad Milijas, Adlene Guedioura, Matt Jarvis, Stephen Hunt, Kevin Doyle, Steven Fletcher, Sylvan Ebanks-Blake, Marcus Bent


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2010)

Great bargain?Yes.Did they need VDV?No.

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------

What a tit! 

[youtube]xJBsI7RAuvk[/youtube]


----------



## ico (Sep 2, 2010)

Have I even said anything about you?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 2, 2010)

McEachran is IN the squad!! W00t!!


----------



## Baker (Sep 3, 2010)

why there is no league matches in this weekend..? any International friendlies happening..?


----------



## Rahim (Sep 3, 2010)

^England v Bulgaria on Sony PIX at 12:30 am tonight


----------



## Baker (Sep 3, 2010)

Argentina vs spain also there on september 7.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 3, 2010)

Study Says Blues Were Real Champions! / News Archive / News / evertonfc.com &ndash; The Official Website of Everton Football Club


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2010)

They could have just posted that stat without that embarrassing headline.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2010)

France 0-1 Belarus
WTF is wrong with these players?
England win 4-0 with Defoe's hat-trick,however spuds are still fvcked with an injury to Dawson.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 4, 2010)

Google Translate
Brilliant 

They even "linked" with Bobatov


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 4, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> France 0-1 Belarus
> WTF is wrong with these players?





> England win 4-0 with Defoe's hat-trick,however spuds are still fvcked with an injury to Dawson.


They have William Gallas, triffic lad with a triffic attitude.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 5, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> France 0-1 Belarus
> WTF is wrong with these players?
> .



nothing buddy ... these are after effects of an earthquake called domenech ...
things will be better in the nxt 10 months as the new coach is given freedom to choose his squad using his head not his heart like domenech used to do!

read this
Laurent Blanc faces tough task as France woe continues against Belarus | Football | The Observer


			
				guardian said:
			
		

> Blanc's deeper problem is the malaise inherited from his predecessor, Raymond Domenech, and the squad the eccentric coach fell out with in comic manner in South Africa, which ended in a player strike and led to the suspensions of Jérémy Toulalan (one match), Patrice Evra (five), Franck Ribéry (three) and Nicolas Anelka (an international career-ending 18).



Domenech blasted in French revolt report - Times LIVE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2010)

Rooney is the latest England footballer to be caught doing the naughty stuff(again) by The Mirror.
I think he has the intelligence to go with his looks.He became a father recently and surely saving his family will be first thing on his mind.I fear for him when he faces Ferguson after this (let alone the wife)

Oh,and Capello can't get a break with this sh1te


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 5, 2010)

@ Rayne Wooney


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2010)

Wooney's wife is a scouser?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2010)

Rooney himself is a scouser.

Guess what,United's next game is Everton away and Liverpool the week after that


----------



## Rahim (Sep 6, 2010)

Gerrard Houlier seems set to take over Aston Villa's job. Salif Diao and Heskey's career will be revved :}


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ahh, let's see what the moral police have to say about Shrek's latest adventure. 

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-09-06.jpg

Bleeeehahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 7, 2010)

^^... it's not that good actually....


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 7, 2010)

ico said:


> Wooney's wife is a scouser?



following Cristiano Ronaldo !!!!!!

hahahaha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 8, 2010)

Walcott stretchered off!Taken to a hospital for scan.


----------



## Baker (Sep 8, 2010)

Argentina beats world champions by 4-1 ......................


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 8, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Walcott stretchered off!Taken to a hospital for scan.



thats so arsey


----------



## ico (Sep 8, 2010)

hardly 2 weeks. nothing serious.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ what abt RVP?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 9, 2010)

2 weeks? In Arse terms, that usually results in 6 weeks out.

See: Football365 | Premier League | Arsenal News | WALCOTT RULED OUT FOR SIX WEEKS

*Walnut out for 6 WEEKS.*


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 9, 2010)

defoe out for 6 weeks too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 9, 2010)

Nasri is close to a comeback on a little brighter side.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 10, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> defoe out for 6 weeks too.



looks like someone tried to fill into my shoes while i was away all this time.. 

nothing much to say after the wayne rooney controversy,but capello did a good job in retaining faith in him and it showed..


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> looks like someone tried to fill into my shoes while i was away all this time..


no...he only posted yesterday.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 10, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> looks like someone tried to fill into my shoes while i was away all this time..
> 
> nothing much to say after the wayne rooney controversy,but capello did a good job in retaining faith in him and it showed..



long time no see.... welcome back


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah man..back to the doghouse for sometime now  been a bit too busy these days.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 10, 2010)

LOL!!! Spuds in the Championship instead of the Champions League!!! 

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/spuds_championship.jpg

100% unedited!!! Totally authentic!


----------



## Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> Argentina beats world champions by 4-1 ......................


after the wc was over


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh, and another Gooner crocked - Vermaelen out.


----------



## Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

verminator would play wednesday night..squillaci to make his debut


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2010)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> defoe out for 6 weeks too.


3 months. 

On a funny note, Carlo Ancelotti believes that Tohn Jerry could inspire Rayne Wooney.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 10, 2010)

Does Wooney *need* any more inspiration?


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 11, 2010)

nah he's has got that enough from the ex-captain...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 11, 2010)

RBS moves to force George Gillett and Tom Hicks to sell Liverpool | Football | The Guardian

Some positive news. Hope we get rid of those scumbags. 
Going into administration is a possibility, totally acceptable though if we get rid of the two yanks.

On a lighter note:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmWMnfUcpxg&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 11, 2010)

Where is Roon?Would be great if Utd. drop points because of his antics.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 11, 2010)

great match so far..everton playing really well.Utd look rusty overall.great goal by fletch though.

VIDIC!! 2-1 epic


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2010)

Everton 3-3 ManU!!!! Everton score 2 goals in the last 2 minutes of the game!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 11, 2010)

epic fail united..wtf were they complacent in the last 3 mins ;(


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 11, 2010)

*img85.imageshack.us/img85/2349/loljt.gif


----------



## ico (Sep 11, 2010)

get in chamakh...put the end to my misery


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 11, 2010)

This summarises today's football


Glad I tuned into Utd. game at 90th minute  
Spuds and City draw.

Btw. the Bolton player didn't deserve the red but Davies sure did.A bit flattering scoreline.Hopefully Diaby and Eboue are OK.

Wilshere was great btw.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 11, 2010)

;( ;( ;( ;( ;(


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2010)

3-1 to Chelsea! Another win!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 11, 2010)

Chelsea have Blackpool next.Ridiculously easy start to the season.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 11, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> epic fail united..wtf were they complacent in the last 3 mins ;(



deserved to drop points for the complacency... school boy errors in defending at the end


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 11, 2010)

71' Barcelona	0 - 2	Hercules


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 11, 2010)

Barcelona 0-2 Hercules 2 FT @ Camp Nou
 Could have been 4 goals for Hercules tbh


----------



## ico (Sep 11, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 71' Barcelona    0 - 2    Hercules


@ FT.  

lol, I didn't know that Trezeguet got transferred to Hercules.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 11, 2010)

This sums up Mascherano's debut:


----------



## ico (Sep 11, 2010)

Maschurano was poo.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 12, 2010)

And AC Milan, after signing Robinho and Ibrahimovic, are losing 2-0 to newly-promoted Cesena in the 58th minute!!


----------



## iinfi (Sep 12, 2010)

hey guys ... happy ganesh chaturti and eid mubarakk ...


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 12, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And AC Milan, after signing Robinho and Ibrahimovic, are losing 2-0 to newly-promoted Cesena in the 58th minute!!



ibra missed a penalty at 89'  epic debut


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 12, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And AC Milan, after signing Robinho and Ibrahimovic, are losing 2-0 to newly-promoted Cesena in the 58th minute!!


 
Mourinho just got his arse saved by Carvalho 

And Cagliari 5-1 AS Roma


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 12, 2010)

while fergie sr rued everton's late rally,fergie jr got pwned 4-3 by burnley after being 3-1 up


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, and happy Ganesh Chaturthi and Eid to everyone!!


----------



## ico (Sep 12, 2010)

Scousers play today.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2010)

Watch the Scousers surprise Utd. next week.


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2010)

Will be interesting to see Vela in action this weekend. I don't expect him to start against Braga. I like the new CB's.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 13, 2010)

Talking of Vela
*elmundotech.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/fifa11ps3pftfront.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 14, 2010)

phipha phail 

also,this brought teh lulz v 
*livescore.com/default.dll/game?comp=germany2&game=425838


----------



## Rahim (Sep 14, 2010)

Finally Gary Neville has been relieved of his captaincy.

eQuite impressed with the proper telecasting of Serei A and La Liga by Zee Sports and Ten Sports.

Withtout John Dykes, EPL seems run by script readers


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2010)

Ten sports showing Barca and Madrid games this week

FFS Silvester has started for Bremen.They are 2-0 down already.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 15, 2010)

brilliant goal by messi..waiter was pwned 2-1 by a milito og but etoo rescued his arse


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2010)

Valencia looks to have broken his ankle!

Come on Werder just one more goal.


----------



## ico (Sep 15, 2010)

Nothing worse than being outsung in your own stadium. (Old Trafford)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2010)

FT in all games.You have to say that a point in Germany is a decent result for Spuds.The group is very open.

Really bad day for United.Played a second string side and came away with just a draw against fvcking Rangers of all sides!Valencia badly injured as well.


----------



## ico (Sep 15, 2010)

^ Martin Tyler's monkey only talked about Darren Gibson's shooting.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 15, 2010)

> Really bad day for United.Played a second string side and came away with just a draw against fvcking Rangers of all sides!Valencia badly injured as well.



not worried about us dropping points at all,but scared for valencia  the rangers did well to sit deep and eventually got away with a point.

PES 2011 demo out for download 
Here


----------



## sub1zero (Sep 15, 2010)

Is the Arsenal Braga live on either channel for us?


----------



## iinfi (Sep 15, 2010)

BBC News - 'Fake' Togo football team at Bahrain match being investigated
hehehee
their national team played and no one had a clue abt it ... rotfl


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2010)

Almunia, Sagna, Fabregas, Koscileny, Nasri, Song, Squillaci, Wilshere, Clichy, Arshavin, Chamakh


Jack getting quite a few games this season.Rosicky on bench.

We are tearing them a new one!Fvck you Ten Sports


----------



## iinfi (Sep 16, 2010)

chelsea v been winning till now .. but the defending has been poor all thru ... this game was no exception ..

chelsea v been winning till now .. but the defending has been poor all thru ... this game was no exception ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2010)

6-0 it ends.People are jizzing the pants all around.Looks like all 6 goals were sensational.
Must catch the repeat tomorrow.


Btw. we have a real chance in the CL this season,with a bit of luck.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 16, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Btw. we have a real chance in the CL this season,with a bit of luck.


That's applicable each season and with each major team in England, Spain and Italy.


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 16, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 6-0 it ends.People are jizzing the pants all around.Looks like all 6 goals were sensational.
> Must catch the repeat tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Btw. we have a real chance in the CL this season,with a bit of luck.



Yeah they are of to a good start

Manu drew with rangers at home

hahahahahaha


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 16, 2010)

> Manu drew with rangers at home
> 
> hahahahahaha



where is the haters' form?get him one please


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> That's applicable each season and with each major team in England, Spain and Italy.


I mean a realistic chance,more than we have in the prem,and the last few CL seasons.
We are very well equipped for the CL this year.

The goals from last night are here.
*arsenalist.com/2010/09/15/arsenal-vs-sporting-braga-highlights-champions-league-september-15-2010/


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 17, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> Yeah they are of to a good start
> 
> Manu drew with rangers at home
> 
> hahahahahaha


 
Hmmm...another Old Trafford hater.

What's wrong with ManU this season? Dropping valuable points here and there while the guys from Stamford Bridge are winning continuously.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 17, 2010)

valencia's surgery successful  out till feb though 

darn it how did my post count become 1? ;(


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2010)

Any appearance before next season will be a bonus for Utd.Still,he will be back playing before Hargreaves.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 18, 2010)

Nemanja Vidic has been confirmed as United Captain.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2010)

Blackburn's Sam Allardyce 'more suited to Inter or Real Madrid' | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 19, 2010)

Caant be more pissing can it?Song sent off to the most stupidest of fouls. It was a hard game. But somehow i have hope in them this year.


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2010)

Our defense was excellent. *Koscielny* and Squillaci are rocks. Almunia had a great game too.

Clichy needs to be sold. I'm tired of the whole team suffering because of him.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 19, 2010)

To be honest Clichy wasnt half bad today. The whole team looked tired though.


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2010)

^ Song and Clichy both were crap. Rosicky for the penalty miss. Clichy is our weak link exploited by every team. We really need to fix him.



dreamcatcher said:


> To be honest Clichy wasnt half bad today. The whole team looked tired though.


The Egyptian winger skinned him every time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 19, 2010)

Agree with everything ico said.
I dont blame Rozza or the clueless ref.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 19, 2010)

> I dont blame Rozza or the clueless ref.


Good lad


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 19, 2010)

utd v liv.god this is exciting,especially when both teams would be wanting to get back on track after dismal starts to the season.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 19, 2010)

^ I guess that means, it will be a boring 0-0 draw


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 19, 2010)

ico said:


> Clichy needs to be sold. I'm tired of the whole team suffering because of him.



and i remember u arse guys telling me he's better than Evra...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 19, 2010)

EBOUE!!!
*www.gifsoup.com/view2/1132879/eboue-o.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 19, 2010)

Bizzare


----------



## iinfi (Sep 19, 2010)

therez nothing beneath .. wonder what hez jumping on ... rotfl


----------



## Rahim (Sep 19, 2010)

Berbatov scores


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 19, 2010)

come on you berba haters,let me hear you chant his name.
that goal was coming,but horrific defending from liv.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 19, 2010)

WOnderful!!!! Classy finish from Berbatov 

anybody else would have blasted it on volley but audacious he is 

Penalty conceded by Evans 

Liverpool back in the game without any sustained pressure. QUite lucky for LFC.

Nani is a disgrace for the team with his baby antics.......

the match is boiling out now. it took 67 min for a derby to heat up/////////

oshea a lucky boy........just a yellow.

Heck!!! 2-2

This is bitter; lfc nothing to show and still level

Hattrick by Berbatov 

Standing ovation to Berbatov 

The Wild Boar is coming on.

FInal Whistle!!!!!!!! 3-2 to United


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 19, 2010)

ico said:


> @ FT.
> 
> lol, I didn't know that Trezeguet got transferred to Hercules.


Fvking hell,I thought this was a joke.He just scored against Valencia.
Huge step down for him.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 19, 2010)

ahhhh...wigan game ended in 0-2...had it been 2-0 ...liv wud v been in relegation zone ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 19, 2010)

Nani is a cheat, period.  And O'Shea was last man, had to be sent off.
We were poor throughout the game and woeful defensively, Carra is absolutely past it and is a liability, Skrtel is inconsistent and mistake prone, Johnson can't really defend, and Konchesky, well OK, at least he's new, I'll give him more chances. But what was once our strength is our main weakness now. I sincerely feel Roy should play a back four of Aurelio/Konchesky Agger Kyrgiakos Kelly; Skrtel + Carra are woeful; Johnson is poor.
Maxi had a piss poor game, we missed Dirk BIG TIME and why Babel doesn't get a game is beyond me.
Meireles looked promising and rather solid, Poulsen was quite OK but has to improve a lot, I think Meireles and Lucas can form a good Central Midfield pairing.
Torres should pick himself up, apart from that Roy should NOT play deep, that isolates Torres and since he is alone up front, he looks alone and increasingly frustrated as the game goes on.
I hope Roy shows some bravery and plays Soto and Agger as CB, and plays the side higher up in the pitch. And for god sake, Babel deserves a damn chance.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 19, 2010)

correction: jus one abv relegation zone ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 19, 2010)

Blackpool miss 3 clear cut chances in 7 or 8 mins


----------



## iinfi (Sep 19, 2010)

we need to get back Makalele


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2010)

iinfi said:


> we need to get back Makalele


The only thing which you need to get back is your brain from India.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 20, 2010)

ico said:


> The only thing which you need to get back is your brain from India.



nope .. makalele is the only solution to our defensive problems


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2010)

^^


----------



## iinfi (Sep 20, 2010)

how many times will we c this ...this season ... LOL 

*www.heyuguys.co.uk/images/2010/02/Christopher-reeve-superman-clark-kent.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 20, 2010)

^^^^    

m.goal.com/zain/en-gb/news/article?contentId=2127004&SID=ofca24nrf7bu5ni6bcm1sa9f31


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 20, 2010)

Anozer win for us... Let's see what happens at Citeh.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 20, 2010)

ico said:


> The only thing which you need to get back is your brain from India.


+1  
One thing though, do Chelsea fans even have brains?  Even if they have that is made of plastic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2010)

Ten Sports showing ManCity TV


----------



## ico (Sep 20, 2010)

iinfi said:


> nope .. makalele is the only solution to our defensive problems


okok...just spell the name of your legend Makelele correctly then.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 20, 2010)

iinfi said:


> nope .. *makalele* is the only solution to our defensive problems


No swearing at TDF lad


----------



## iinfi (Sep 21, 2010)

*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/08_02/MakelelePA_468x612.jpg
here he is ... in the pic .. but he needs to get on the pitch


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 21, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> One thing though, do Chelsea fans even have brains?  Even if they have that is made of plastic



You are the Mr.Brainless who still supports liverpool  LMAO 



iinfi said:


> here he is ... in the pic .. but he needs to get on the pitch



Man chelsea sold him back in 2008.Chelsea conceded only 1 goal in 5 matches do u still think that chelsea has major defensive problems ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 21, 2010)

iinfi said:


> *img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/08_02/MakelelePA_468x612.jpg
> here he is ... in the pic .. but he needs to get on the pitch


Koi hadsa ho gaya tere saath kya? Ki tu is channel ka vaibhavtek ban gaya.   

@Ajai: Tenks  @ "still"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> You are the Mr.Brainless who still supports liverpool  LMAO


THIS.A supporter has to keep up with times!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 21, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> THIS.A supporter has to keep up with times!!!


good lad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2010)

So tonight is the first NLD of the season in the MM cup.It is difficult for us because of the injuries mounting by the day.The likes of Wilshere are already playing 3 times a week.Add to this the touchline ban for Wenger,and you have to say we are the underdogs in this one.

For me
Chesney
Eboue-Squillaci-Djourou-Gibbs
Eastmond-Lansbury-Denilson
Rosicky-JET-Vela

This team should be able to edge past Spurs.
Btw.It will be criminal if fabianski starts over Chesney.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 21, 2010)

*i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01602/wenger_1602461c.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Sep 21, 2010)

hey iinfi, why, all of a sudden, you are crying for Makele? He has served his employers very well; just give him some rest. Chelsea is a compact team and dare i say, even Makele wont get a place in the eleven.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Errr... Ummm.... What was that phrase again? Oh yeah, I got it!!


Fight! Fight! Fight!!!!


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2010)

Makelele!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2010)

Fabianski - Eboue - Koscielny - Djourou - Gibbs - Denilson - Wilshere - Lansbury - Rosicky - Vela - Nasri

Fvcking hell!Very strong side.Although there is only 1 striker.JET would have been perfect.

Pletikosa, Bentley, Pavlyuchenko, Palacios, Naughton, Giovani, Bassong, Livermore, Sandro, Assou-Ekotto, Caulker.

We might as well pack our bags up if we can't beat this side.

GAME ON TEN SPORTS 
Braga game excused ten sports 

Laaaaaaaaaaaaansbury!!

Brilliant stuff from Arsenal.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 22, 2010)

first half is over ... now second half ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2010)

^^

Linesman shafts us again.It was clearly offside.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 22, 2010)

asst ref turns into a spurs fan ... someone who got things spot on in the first half misses an offside which is a yard out ... hahaha .... arsene gets another reason to cry now .... bow bowbow ....arsenal mite still win this ... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

excellent defending


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2010)

We lack the end product.I feel that Spurs may jam it home.

PENO!!!!!!!!

2-1! Get in!

Peno #2 

THREEEEE!
Guess who has been dumped out!


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2010)

Nasriiiiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2010)

4-1

"Shall we make a DVD"
x4


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2010)

Arshavin!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2010)

Last 15 minutes!RAPE TIME!

Its only CC but its fvckin amazing


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2010)

6 goals please.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2010)

Koscielny,Wilshere,Gibbbs..All fvckin outstanding.

*shop.tottenhamhotspur.com/prod_images/mainproduct/35029.jpg

Rammed it up their Arse


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 22, 2010)

wait for crucial match against totenham in carling cup 3rd round 
Hope arsenal win this comprehensively


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2010)

^^Yup,I really hope so as well


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> wait for crucial match against totenham in carling cup 3rd round
> Hope arsenal win this comprehensively


Raat ko jaaga ho toh mera fone utha liya kar


----------



## Rahim (Sep 23, 2010)

While United are leading 4-1 against S****horpe and shockingly Chelsea are trailing 1-3 against Newcastle at the Bridge.

Update: Chelsea pulls one back while United scores another..........

CHelsea are levelled with a soft penalty awarded as Alex took a tumble......

Newcastle scores and takes the lead!!!!!!!

FInal Scores:
United 5-2 Thorpe
Chelsea 3-4 Newcastle


----------



## ico (Sep 23, 2010)

Chelsea, Liverpool, Manchester City, Preston, S(unthorpe and Blackburn OUT.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2010)

Its United's cup to lose and ours to win now.


----------



## ico (Sep 23, 2010)

*www.boxofficefootball.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/keane-exit.gif


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 23, 2010)

Liverpool  

And unfortunate no telecast of the united match last night because the Chelsea game was deemed more glamourous.


----------



## ico (Sep 23, 2010)

^ It was indeed more glamourous due to the fact we had two Premier League outfits playing it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 23, 2010)

Good fighting spirit shown by the lads, no shame in going out like that. 

Oh, and by the way, here's something:



> On the subject of yesterday's game, something which hasn't been mentioned is the attendance at Anfield:
> 
> 22,577.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahim (Sep 23, 2010)

rgsilent said:


> And unfortunate no telecast of the united match last night because the Chelsea game was deemed more glamourous.



Hello 

I too was expecting the telecast of United's match; had to watch Chelsea's match and kept an eye with feeds 

-----------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------

Roy Hodgson is unfairly treated after this result


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 23, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Roy Hodgson is unfairly treated after this result


Yes. Just like the way Rafa was treated. Pathetic these days supporters and the mass media are, aren't they?



Kl@w-24 said:


>


It certainly _seems_ embarrassing_, _regardless of a club if it's the case of supporters not bothering to turn up. However other factors like excessive pricing may be the reason? Certainly it isn't embarrassing, IF it's a result of a boycott/movement against the owners, however I doubt football supporters are that intelligent or enforcing enough.
As for "castigating", Chelsea and Arse fans are no angels in this regard.
BTW I hear your supporters calling Yossi as "yiddo"? Racism or their way of showing affection?


----------



## Rahim (Sep 23, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yes. Just like the way Rafa was treated. Pathetic these days supporters and the mass media are, aren't they?


Not really. Liverpool had the only chance of winning any trophy this season and that was CC and fans knew it more than well; hence such a reaction. History is the enemy for them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2010)

Liverpool FC lost to a 4th division team at Anfield.Roy deserves all the flak he gets for this.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 24, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yes. Just like the way Rafa was treated. Pathetic these days supporters and the mass media are, aren't they?
> 
> 
> It certainly _seems_ embarrassing_, _regardless of a club if it's the case of supporters not bothering to turn up. However other factors like excessive pricing may be the reason? Certainly it isn't embarrassing, IF it's a result of a boycott/movement against the owners, however I doubt football supporters are that intelligent or enforcing enough.
> ...



Suddenly the tickets have become too expensive? 

And regarding racism, have a little read here:




> The Guardian newspaper has today (Thursday) published a letter by Chelsea Football Club chairman Bruce Buck, written in response to an article in the paper's sport section.
> 
> The club do not believe the article accurately reflected our policy of both condemning anti-semitic and other discriminatory behaviour and acting strongly when such behaviour occurs.
> 
> The letter in full is below:



CHAIRMAN'S LETTER TO THE GUARDIAN | Latest Chelsea News | Team & Transfer News | Chelsea FC | Chelsea


----------



## ico (Sep 24, 2010)

Chelsea fans question club's stance over anti-semitism | Football | guardian.co.uk just a link


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 24, 2010)

^ Apparently some nameless 'fans' hold more importance than the Chairman of the club who wrote in to that newspaper. 

Whatever.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Suddenly the tickets have become too expensive?


Liverpool’s huge ticket price rise – LFC News | Liverpool FC | Anfield Online
Actually yes. Ticket prices have increased while the team has gone backwards, and the supporters know that the money through ticket sales go directly to yank pockets or to pay up their debts, so it won't be the most enthusiastic time to buy tickets; will it?



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Liverpool FC lost to a 4th division team at Anfield.Roy deserves all the flak he gets for this.


Criticism is fine, however calling for manager's head (this early) or abusing him certainly is not.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 24, 2010)

Meh... None of the excuses would be enough if it was us...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2010)

^ ^ ^
I wish I didn't have the "excuse" of the yanks


----------



## ico (Sep 24, 2010)

Roy is on a long-term job at Anfield. End of discussion. The scousers at RAWK need to realize that they can't expect results to come out immediately considering the sh!t they are in at the moment.


Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Apparently some nameless 'fans' hold more importance than the Chairman of the club who wrote in to that newspaper.
> 
> Whatever.


I have just posted that link so that other people can realize the context of our discussion. That article is the one which Chelsea chairman is talking about in his letter.

Secondly, we had also seen a similar incident happening when Avram Grant was managing Portsmouth against Chelsea in the FA Cup final.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2010)

Arsenal have announced record profits for the previous financial year.The property development debt has completely been paid off.
Arsenal Holdings plc: Financial results | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


----------



## ico (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2010)

ico said:


> Roy is on a long-term job at Anfield. End of discussion.


Not exactly true. He is here to "study the ship". He is not exactly young to be on a long-term job.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2010)

ico said:


> Awesome.


This
*www.nigoalkeeping.com/images/Almunia-boot1w.jpg

Arsenal vs West Brom not on TV because of some random T-20 sh1te.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 25, 2010)

ico said:


> I have just posted that link so that other people can realize the context of our discussion. That article is the one which Chelsea chairman is talking about in his letter.



Err, sorry about that... I think I was being paranoid then.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> This
> Arsenal vs West Brom not on TV because of some random T-20 sh1te.


This
*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2009/5/6/1241646021549/Chelseas-Didier-Drogba-sh-002.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 25, 2010)

canada.com/mobile/sports/soccer/Soccer+Hargreaves+road+recovery/3576388/story.html 
interesting read for sensible fans


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> This
> *static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2009/5/6/1241646021549/Chelseas-Didier-Drogba-sh-002.jpg


Really appropriate picture when you add the fact that ESPN is showing Liverpool match over Arsenal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Really appropriate picture when you add the fact that ESPN is showing Liverpool match over Arsenal.


Naah that's regarding Kirket


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 25, 2010)

Kirket is teh sux 

Wish we had Sky Sports in India


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

Arsène Wenger: 'Nobody matches me when it comes to developing players' - RedCafe.net

Wenger is boss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2010)

at Jopub's rant.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> at Jopub's rant.


That's one frustrated gooner


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2010)

Arsenal - The money is and always has been there - RedCafe.net
and here too.Really funny to see the mancs defending Wenger against Jopub


----------



## Rahim (Sep 25, 2010)

Who cares about Kirket when we have Commonwealth Games to dive into!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 25, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> come on you berba haters,let me hear you chant his name.
> that goal was coming,but horrific defending from liv.



berba really impressed me in the liv game
he was clinical like his spurs day
i had been waiting for him to use his height and strength and score a header from open play and finally he did... just loved it .. he was so clinical
and his second goal was classic

but seeing him play so badly for such a long time that i still dont  have faith in him..

OT: was busy with my band so couldn't come online 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Arsène Wenger: 'Nobody matches me when it comes to developing players' - RedCafe.net
> 
> Wenger is boss



Arsenal Boss’ Arrogance Clouds The Truth About Bringing Through Youth


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

FULL TIME: Manchester City 1-0 Chelsea  
Where is iinfi?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2010)

You would expect that with all their attacking might,Chelsea will score at least 1.Good result!

Found a stream in time.


----------



## ico (Sep 25, 2010)

Iraqgoals is down or what? Been two weeks.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 25, 2010)

We were unlucky and the ref was shite. Citeh had a plan to stifle our attacks and it worked. No big deal, still lots of games to go! 

@Pool_Fan: This is a good read:

Could Liverpool do a Leeds? - FourFourTwo's Inside Track - FourFourTwo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2010)

Almunia saved our asses there.Disjointed performance.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> @Pool_Fan: This is a good read:
> 
> Could Liverpool do a Leeds? - FourFourTwo's Inside Track - FourFourTwo


That's a really good article. Thanks for posting.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 25, 2010)

liverphail  
brum score!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2010)

Fvcking highs and lows of football eh?
Fvck off Almunia!


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 25, 2010)

? 2-0 brum?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wazzafugg is going on today?? 

3-0 to West Brom. Easy start for us, eh?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2010)

3-1 game on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Sep 25, 2010)

WBA is a good team. My second team in the league.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

Performance has been apalling. Gerrard and some luck bailed us out, really.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2010)

Really need Utd. to fvck up tomorrow


----------



## ico (Sep 25, 2010)

Manu will lose tomorrow and it would actually mean that the weekend never happened.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 25, 2010)

^ Let's hope so!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2010)

Well Liverpool went up to 15th.To say that the weekend never happened,will be unfair on them


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> 3-0 to West Brom. Easy start for us, eh?


You lot lost 2 games against 2 good sides and only won against weaker teams. Clearly the PL race isn't that simple for Chelsea as many (including me) thought.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2010)

Appalling to say the least. Lets just forget the champions league playoff the day after and concentrate on chelsea, which without a miracle is a sure loss.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Well Liverpool went up to 15th.To say that the weekend never happened,will be unfair on them


Thank you. Shall I open the champagne bottle now?


----------



## ico (Sep 25, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Well Liverpool went up to 15th.To say that the weekend never happened,will be unfair on them


According to Phil Thompson 2008, there's only Big Three now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

ico said:


> According to Phil Thompson 2008, there's only Big Three now.


2008?  .........


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 25, 2010)

I dont see the flak behind almunia. He saved a penalty. you cant just go see-sawing over every move he makes.


----------



## ico (Sep 25, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You lot lost 2 games against 2 good sides and only won against weaker teams. Clearly the PL race isn't that simple for Chelsea as many (including me) thought.


समुदाय ढाल = mickey mouse


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 25, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You lot lost 2 games against 2 good sides and only won against weaker teams. Clearly the PL race isn't that simple for Chelsea as many (including me) thought.



Well, one of those supposedly weaker sides just turned over the mighty Le Arse in their own backyard.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Well, one of those supposedly weaker sides just turned over the mighty *Le Arse* in their own backyard.


I think that part in bold and Almunia can get you some clues


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 25, 2010)

ico said:


> समुदाय ढाल = mickey mouse



LOL!!! Nice!! 



Liverpool_fan said:


> I think that part in bold and Almunia can get you some clues



Oooooooooooh!!!!


----------



## ico (Sep 25, 2010)

WBA is a team which always tries to play good football instead of hoofing the ball all the time. I wouldn't be surprised if other good teams end up dropping points to them. Regardless of them being relegated and promoted on a continuous basis, they are a well managed club. I expect them to do a Birmingham City 2009-10.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> I dont see the flak behind almunia. He saved a penalty. you cant just go see-sawing over every move he makes.


See the 2nd goal.Awful.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

ico said:


> I expect them to do a Birmingham City 2009-10.


Why? Just because they beat you lot?


----------



## ico (Sep 25, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Why? Just because they beat you lot?


May be because I like them since before you even started supporting Liverpool.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

ico said:


> May be because I like them since before you even started supporting Liverpool.


Just because you liek them, they'll do a Birmingham?


----------



## ico (Sep 25, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Just because you liek them, they'll do a Birmingham?


10 points already. More than Liverpool, I guess.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2010)

We got Newcastle away in CC.Fvck off


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2010)

ico said:


> 10 points already. More than Liverpool, I guess.


yup 4 points more than us



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We got Newcastle away in CC.Fvck off


You lot got a piss easy draw in CL while getting tough fixtures in CC. I know what I would have preferred if I were you.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2010)

We are seeded in the CL so that helps,apart from that the group is really tricky.
Trip to east Europe coming on Tuesday

Sky sports focused on the wrong part of today's protest at Anfield.
[youtube]srFp9WEkRHw[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 26, 2010)

^ Well the sky sports nobs are appropriately described by that pic too


----------



## Rahim (Sep 26, 2010)

Knight scores for Bolton.....Evra should have been guarding the corner post but he decided to position himself as a goal keeper

very casual start by United

Scary moment for United

Nani scores a cracker of a goal 

Rooney is subbed for Macheda.

Petrov scores and takes the lead once again


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 26, 2010)

simply put,this is bullsh1t.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 26, 2010)

Owen scores for United!!!!! Come on!!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hahaaaa!!! Bolton 2-2 ManU! Ze weekend is saved!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 26, 2010)

> simply put,this is bullsh1t.


why is it bullsh1t? please explain it lad


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 26, 2010)

3 away games,3 draws.not good at all.credit to bolton though.

liv_fan that was the reason


----------



## Rahim (Sep 26, 2010)

Yah fair result.



Liverpool_fan said:


> why is it *bullsh1t*? please explain it lad


Just go through Liverpool's last couple of games and you will understand what that means, lad  Maybe lfc has gone through those moments too many times, that maybe, the word has lost its meaning to liverpool fans


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 26, 2010)

jonny evans is the clear weak link in the defence.why does fergie play him even then?fail to understand that


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 26, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Yah fair result.
> 
> 
> Just go through Liverpool's last couple of games and you will understand what that means, lad  Maybe lfc has gone through those moments too many times, that maybe, the word has lost its meaning to liverpool fans


got that off your chest did you? move on and that'll be a good lad 


			
				XT said:
			
		

> 3 away games,3 draws.not good at all.credit to bolton though.


3 away draws against Everton, Bolton, and Fulham. Hardly a disaster IMO.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 26, 2010)

^the only problem is that we drew 2 from being in a clear winning position


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice goal by Heskey for Villa

Houllier starts his Villa carreer with a win, courtesy HESKEY


----------



## ico (Sep 26, 2010)

if not the own goal....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2010)

Fabianski has been confirmed to start against Belgrade by Wenger.Just when you thought that you have seen enough GK fvck ups for a week


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 28, 2010)

Arsene has gone mad. Absolutely mad. Mannone or sneezy cant be worse, can they?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2010)

Fabmunia have a rival.
[youtube]nX-QqmCQNQo[/youtube]


----------



## Rahim (Sep 28, 2010)

Can anybody confirm United v Valencia timing on Zee Sports?


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 29, 2010)

arshavin f'd up a pen. 1-1 arse.screw chelsea,theyve been lucky


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 29, 2010)

3-1 now. 

Seems like arsenal are getting pienaar for a free transfer next summer.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 1, 2010)

Spurs are winning against the Dutch Champions in style, while we barely get an undeserved point against a mid table dutch team. 

BBC Sport - Football - Roy Hodgson dampens Liverpool expectations

*i53.tinypic.com/8vrse8.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 2, 2010)

sunderland vs utd.we HAVE to win this,to exert some pressure on che,who should beat the arses easily.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 2, 2010)

hahaha ... if the season ended here ... liverpool head to the championship .. hahhaha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2010)

Sunderland do the job once again.All the top teams will drop points there.
WBA at home however...


----------



## ico (Oct 3, 2010)

The Swiss Ramble: Cash City Rockers

good read.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 3, 2010)

Furious Roy Hodgson hits out with Liverpool desperate for points | Mail Online

 That was out of order.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 3, 2010)

i am pretty convinced now that if liverpool keeps playing like this,torres,gerrard & kuyt will leave the team soon..


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 3, 2010)

LOL @ liverfools

Well done sunderland!!

Today Men against kids.Blues will trash gunner kids for sure.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 3, 2010)

@Pool_Fan: Bunnytez interview!!

'Liverpool is my home and I will come back' - Soccer, Sport - Independent.ie


----------



## ico (Oct 3, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Furious Roy Hodgson hits out with Liverpool desperate for points | Mail Online
> 
> That was out of order.


I fully support Roy Hodgson. He needs more time and I am pretty sure that Liverpool will surely benefit from him. Basically, I like all the managers who are gracious in defeat and humble in victory.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 3, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> @Pool_Fan: Bunnytez interview!!
> 
> 'Liverpool is my home and I will come back' - Soccer, Sport - Independent.ie


Referring to me or some Blackpool_fan here? 
Read that interview, it's a good read


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 3, 2010)

There are Blackpool fans in India?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2010)

Hopefully we lube up well before going out there.
Got little faith in AW's ability to nullify Chelsea so if we win,it will probably be down to luck.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 3, 2010)

^  

I still think che's defence is lol.if arse can up the tempo and be solid at the back,they can win it.play teh citeh way,atleast.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 3, 2010)

WTF...liverpool 0 Blackpool 2...


----------



## ico (Oct 3, 2010)

Great game going on at SB.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 3, 2010)

Perhaps this defeat will be a silver lining if RBS considers this as a final straw not to refinance Hick and Gillett.
In that note, any Liverpool fan or admirer is requested to send this mail (to RBS specifically) ( with edits if desired )
FOSSPowered Pastebin


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 3, 2010)

wengira pwnd once again.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 3, 2010)

arsene gets a punch .... arsene gets a punch .... 
one a penny two a penny arsene gets a punch ....
one punch by Drogba ... and one punch by Alex .... 
arsene gets a punch .... arsene gets a punch .... 
arsene's team wants to pass .... arsene's team wants to pass .... 
one a penny two a penny arsene's team wants to pass ....
they pass pass and pass ... they pass pass and pass ... 
goalz not in sight ... goalz not in sight ...  
they pass pass and pass ... goalz not in sight ...


----------



## iinfi (Oct 3, 2010)

cech save was the turning point of the game ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2010)

That was a decent performance. Both goals were unstoppable.Not really  disappointed as we had it coming all week.


----------



## ico (Oct 3, 2010)

iinfi said:


> cech save was the turning point of the game ...


hmm what was so special about the save? The shot was good, but the ball was straight at him. He isn't an Almunia or Fabianski who would let that go in. Every decent keeper would save it.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lollllllllllzzzz

Blues proved it again.kids are no match for Men 

chelsea's defence lol ? Did he watch the 2nd half ? Ancelotti had enough faith on the defense thats why chelsea pushed backward and allowed arsenal to come forward but still they couldnt score.

Drogs continues to score against arsenal 

It could have been more; anelka and essien missed open chances.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 3, 2010)

Arses played better than last time. Still lacking end-product, though.

Great game to watch, much more so because of the result!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking back at the game,we did really well with what we had today.


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 3, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Looking back at the game,we did really well with what we had today.



Arsenal did what they always do against decent sides. Pass pass pass and then no end product. That's why Chelsea were all too happy to give your team possession in the second half and played on the counter which worked well.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 3, 2010)

ico said:


> hmm what was so special about the save? The shot was good, but the ball was straight at him. He isn't an Almunia or Fabianski who would let that go in. Every decent keeper would save it.



which save r u talking abt buddy....i was mentioning abt the finger tip save off Arshavin (not sure whether it was arshavin or someone else)...that was heading into the top corner .. had that gone in, the game wud v been wide open...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 4, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Perhaps this defeat will be a silver lining if RBS considers this as a final straw not to refinance Hick and Gillett.
> In that note, any Liverpool fan or admirer is requested to send this mail (to RBS specifically) ( with edits if desired )
> FOSSPowered Pastebin



For how long will you blame the failings of your players on the men up above? It's unbelievable that Liverpool are unable to beat mighty Blackpool at Anfield!! The players should start taking some of the blame now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 4, 2010)

Zis mailbox is brilliant!! LOLskate!!!   

'For The Love Of God, Bring Back Rafa'


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2010)

iinfi said:


> which save r u talking abt buddy....i was mentioning abt the finger tip save off Arshavin (not sure whether it was arshavin or someone else)...that was heading into the top corner .. had that gone in, the game wud v been wide open...


I'm talking of the same.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 4, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> For how long will you blame the failings of your players on the men up above? It's unbelievable that Liverpool are unable to beat mighty Blackpool at Anfield!! The players should start taking some of the blame now.


Two words for you - Ken Bates.  And Hicks and Gillett are MUCH worse than him.
Yes players are for blame - Carra is past it, Johnson is woeful, Poulsen is poor, etc. etc. Roy is also doing himself no favours by not playing Agger, playing players out of position and Torres is looking increasing isolated and frustrated. But hey, let's get our priorities right, get rid of owners ( bear any kind of point deductions or sanctions in any case ), and then the players and the manager will be dealt with.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL!! Ken Bates almost ran us into the ground! Gotta agree on that one!


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 4, 2010)

ico said:


> I'm talking of the same.



It wasn't straight at him. He made a fingertip save. It wasn't something really spectacular but it was very good nonetheless.


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 4, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Two words for you - Ken Bates.  And Hicks and Gillett are MUCH worse than him.
> Yes players are for blame - Carra is past it, Johnson is woeful, Poulsen is poor, etc. etc. Roy is also doing himself no favours by not playing Agger, playing players out of position and Torres is looking increasing isolated and frustrated. But hey, let's get our priorities right, get rid of owners ( bear any kind of point deductions or sanctions in any case ), and then the players and the manager will be dealt with.



They are doing their best I think to sell pool at the moment. It's just that benitez in all his ****witery over the past two seasons he was there has made liverpool now such a poor side that it will scare of potential buyers. That man has fooled your fans into believing that he's the next shankly which is a big insult to the great man and spent 250 off million over his five years bringing in absolute dross. You can't blame owners for not having money now because that man has left them with none with one crap transfer after another. 

And another sending email campaign? Gotta laugh at the scouse. Hope this one doesn't end like the one in which my wind up letter ended up on the liverpool echo crying to bring benitez back.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 4, 2010)

rgsilent said:


> They are doing their best I think to sell pool at the moment. It's just that benitez in all his ****witery over the past two seasons he was there has made liverpool now such a poor side that it will scare of potential buyers. That man has fooled your fans into believing that he's the next shankly which is a big insult to the great man and spent 250 off million over his five years bringing in absolute dross. You can't blame owners for not having money now because that man has left them with none with one crap transfer after another.


There's one famous quote which is applicable to you lad:

*Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.*



> And another sending email campaign? Gotta laugh at the scouse. Hope this one doesn't end like the one in which my wind up letter ended up on the liverpool echo crying to bring benitez back.


You, sir, are a moron.


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2010)

rgsilent said:


> That man has fooled your fans into believing that he's the next shankly which is a big insult to the great man and spent 250 off million over his five years bringing in absolute dross.


He only spent £88m.



rgsilent said:


> You can't blame owners for not having money now because that man has left them with none with one crap transfer after another.


What about the Glazers then. As good as blaming Ferguson for Man Utd's debt which is twice as large as Liverpool's. Bollocks argument.



rgsilent said:


> And another sending email campaign? Gotta laugh at the scouse. Hope this one doesn't end like the one in which my wind up letter ended up on the liverpool echo crying to bring benitez back.


What happened to Green and Gold? I think it got old. Despite of their worrying state, believe me a Man Utd fan should be the last one to laugh at Liverpool.

At the moment, I feel all the Big 4 clubs of England represent different philosophies. One is backed by a sugar daddy, one is being whored by their owners and not performing on the field, one is being whored by their owner but still performing and one is performing average compared to their competitors but doing things on their own.

It just tells you that these foreign owners make big promises when they come to buy a club and it is not a guarantee that they will always fulfill them. Sugar daddies are something different. Clubs are better off taking care of themselves on their own just like Arsenal did. It would get very interesting to see how UEFA's Financial Fair Play regulations affect football. I've also seen many fans who think managing Utd's debt is as easy as managing their backyard company, which obviously is not the case.

I will also like to appreciate Spurs. They are also building a new stadium but they have made sure that they won't end up in turmoil by building a decent squad which can easily get them a Top 8 finish. Their stadium plan has been approved: *www.haringey.gov.uk/index/news_and_events/latest_news/spurs_regeneration_goal_for_tottenham.htm


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not talking about the net spend. And I think it's higher than that but that's a different thing as most transfers are just estimates. My point was he has SPENT 250 million odd on buying players. Some of whom he bought in truckloads and got rid of them shortly for a loss. Keane, dossena come to mind. 

I never said owners weren't at fault. I just said rafa has made a huge contribution to messing up the funds. You can't say money wasn't there when a man spends the amount he has. It has obviously dried up now as debt was always going to be a barrier. The fans shouldn't blame only the owners for everything is my point. 

I'm not laughing at liverpool's situation at all. It's the fans completely blaming the owners and buying into whatever rafa said that i'm laughing at. 

I hate the current financial situation in world football as much as the biggest and the oldest football fan and what has happened to a historically great club like liverpool and happening to us really shows up the sad and clueless nature of the people who head fifa, uefa, fa etc.

As far as the green and gold, it's point was to create awareness amongst fans who weren't in the know. We used an innovative method to catch maximum eyeballs and media lapped it up and it worked in atleast getting the average supporter around the world aware that all isn't well like the club wants to paint it to be. We sent emails, yes, but to bring the media in and gets maximum mileage unlike spamming rbs to get the team into administration and dock them 9 points without a clue on who will buy the club.

It worked to an extent of us getting a consortum atleast looking into buying us. Obviously buying something for more than a billion with no fixed returns is something not many would like to do.

So it didn't get what we wanted but we came somewhat close in uniting the support. 


@LIVERPOOL FAN: Have the balls to counter things instead of acting all high and mighty.

About the moron thing, we can see who it is when fans want to spam journalists with trash about bringing a man who ****ed their club up back. 

it was funny when a journalist from new york times was spammed hadn't a clue who benitez was. 

You get laughed at when you do things like that. I'm all for campaigns which make sense. Burning the american flag, wanting a man who ****ed you up back, getting you team in administration without having a clue who'd buy you don't.


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 4, 2010)

Just read the ridiculous email which is being sent to everyone and their dog at rbs. So many things wrong with it. Do you supporters honestly think they'll see an email (x1000s) and not refinance them? It's an extreme case when a club is taken into administration. RBS will hold back till the utmost before it goes into administration as they'd want the club to be healthy and fetch them the max they can get instead of jumping onto getting the yanks out just because some fans are upset with the state of the club. I'm no business guy, but that's common sense how businesses work. You people would actually take a 9 point deduction just to get rid of the owners? What then? You'd have a bank trying to sell a club in relegation zone with really dim prospects and no money to invest to someone mad enough to cough up millions? 

i'm not trying to offend or come across all smug because i can understand some of the plight as united in its current situation can go the exact same route with a few years. All i want to see is people having an iota of sense and think instead of jumping onto anyone who thinks it won't work.


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2010)

rgsilent said:


> I'm not talking about the net spend. And I think it's higher than that but that's a different thing as most transfers are just estimates. My point was he has SPENT 250 million odd on buying players. Some of whom he bought in truckloads and got rid of them shortly for a loss. Keane, dossena, aureillo come to mind.


Net spend is the actually the money which is SPENT.



rgsilent said:


> I never said owners weren't at fault. I just said rafa has made a huge contribution to messing up the funds. You can't say money wasn't there when a man spends the amount he has. It has obviously dried up now as debt was always going to be a barrier. The fans shouldn't blame only the owners for everything is my point.


Rafa made mistakes in his last season. Everyone knows it. Aquilani for £20m and Glen Johnson for £18m. Both poor signings.



rgsilent said:


> I'm not laughing at liverpool's situation at all. It's the fans completely blaming the owners and buying into whatever rafa said that i'm laughing at.


well, their previous owner David Moores was also an idiot. He didn't sell the club to Steve Morgan (now he the owner of Wolves) who was actually a lifelong Liverpool fan and really loved the club even if he wasn't in the league of Sheikh Mansour or Abramovich.

Sadly, you'll only understand their position when your club experiences the same. If it does, will it be really correct to say "Ferguson ****ed Man Utd in the back...signed crap players like Anderson...Carrick...Hargreaves even when we were in debt."??? It really won't cancel out the enormous good which Ferguson has done for Man Utd. Although there is no comparison between Benitez and Ferguson...we all know who the better manager is. But Benitez had done a great job at Liverpool if you overlook his last season. He had only one bad season, honestly.



rgsilent said:


> About the moron thing, we can see who it is when fans want to spam journalists with trash about bringing a man who ****ed their club up back.


Rafael Benitez was a good manager. 1 Premiership title challenge and 2 UCL finals. He made mistakes in his last season though. I think this sums up well without meaningless and sensational over-exaggeration.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 4, 2010)

Quite funny to get 'spamming' accusation from someone who has the time and inclination to moronically modify and sent wind up mail to various echo or the people whom are actually intended to be informed of our opinions.


			
				rgsilent said:
			
		

> And another sending email campaign? Gotta laugh at the scouse. *Hope this one doesn't end like the one in which my wind up letter ended up on the liverpool echo crying to bring benitez back*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 4, 2010)

rgsilent said:


> I'm not talking about the net spend. And I think it's higher than that but that's a different thing as most transfers are just estimates. My point was he has SPENT 250 million odd on buying players. Some of whom he bought in truckloads and got rid of them shortly for a loss. Keane, dossena come to mind.


So the money which was RECOUPED by sales of players, of which many actually were sold at a profit, is NOT to be considered?
OK lemme apply this logic.
Say, I spend 30 lakhs on house A. Didn't like the location, so sold it for 25 lakhs and got got house B for 35 lakhs. That means I SPENT emm..65 lakhs? Interesting.



> I never said owners weren't at fault. I just said rafa has made a huge contribution to messing up the funds. You can't say money wasn't there when a man spends the amount he has. It has obviously dried up now as debt was always going to be a barrier. The fans shouldn't blame only the owners for everything is my point.


On the other hand Rafa inherited a rather average team, and transformed that team to a CL title, an FA Cup, a CL final, second place in the league, among some other decent achievements. Well at least I prefer the 2010 team rather than 2004.
Another thing to note is that the cracks did not appear before the owners took over at Anfield. I can shove tons of stats on your face, but heh it would not change you or your arrogant assumptions I am sure.



> I'm not laughing at liverpool's situation at all. It's the fans completely blaming the owners and buying into whatever rafa said that i'm laughing at.


heh @ that


> I hate the current financial situation in world football as much as the biggest and the oldest football fan and what has happened to a historically great club like liverpool and happening to us really shows up the sad and clueless nature of the people who head fifa, uefa, fa etc.


 hmm ok



> As far as the green and gold, it's point was to create awareness amongst fans who weren't in the know.
> We used an innovative method to catch maximum eyeballs and media lapped it up and it worked in atleast getting the average supporter around the world aware that all isn't well like the club wants to paint it to be. We sent emails, yes, but to bring the media in and gets maximum mileage unlike spamming rbs to get the team into administration and dock them 9 points without a clue on who will buy the club.


Your post looks a like a straight rip out of someone's PR exercise book. As for spamming point look above. You clearly lack the depth of intelligence to understand the aims of the E-Mails campaigns and why is it being done.



> It worked to an extent of us getting a consortum atleast looking into buying us. Obviously buying something for more than a billion with no fixed returns is something not many would like to do.


Did they buy you lot? Nope. Your campaigns haven't been effective, yet. And oh those Norwich scarves over the the jerseys bought from Glazer consortium is quite funny and ironical at the same time.



> So it didn't get what we wanted but we came somewhat close in uniting the support.


o rly?




> @LIVERPOOL FAN: Have the balls to counter things instead of acting all high and mighty.


In that regard, I am reminded of another quote:
Don't _argue with idiots_. _They drag_ you _down_ to their level and beat you with experience.




> About the moron thing, we can see who it is when fans want to spam journalists with trash about bringing a man who ****ed their club up back


er my previous post to be read here 


> it was funny when a journalist from new york times was spammed hadn't a clue who benitez was.


 funny that you highlight this point, while you fail to highlight:
Team Owner Tom Hicks Takes Heat From Liverpool's Angry Soccer Fans - WSJ.com



> You get laughed at when you do things like that. I'm all for campaigns which make sense. Burning the american flag,* wanting a man who ****ed you up back*, getting you team in administration without having a clue who'd buy you don't.


We dont' want the owners back  And they haven't even gone yet 
As for the flag incident, it been taken out of context. The burning of the US flag symbolised movement against the american owners with no vitriol whatsoever towards US citizens. Sure it didn't look nice and was perhaps kiddish/small time, but no need to blow it out of proportion.
And yeah lad do research on the insane price Hicks has set up and also do read about the implication of RBS taking over. Liverpool fans have lot more clues than you about their club, we don't need advice(bollocks) from someone like you, thank you very much.



rgsilent said:


> Just read the ridiculous email which is being sent to everyone and their dog at rbs. So many things wrong with it. Do you supporters honestly think they'll see an email (x1000s) and not refinance them?


No one is thinking that they'll just see e-mail and think omg we won't refinance. The point of the E-Mail campaign is just to let RBS know about the magnitude of LFC fans which are against refinance AND the highlighting the past failures of H & G (Corinthians, Texas Rangers)



> It's an extreme case when a club is taken into administration. RBS will hold back till the utmost before it goes into administration as they'd want the club to be healthy and fetch them the max they can get instead of jumping onto getting the yanks out just because some fans are upset with the state of the club I'm no business guy, but that's common sense how businesses work.


There's not only one way to work in business lad.



> You people would actually take a 9 point deduction just to get rid of the owners?


Yup


> What then? You'd have a bank trying to sell a club in relegation zone with really dim prospects and no money to invest to someone mad enough to cough up millions?


omg just because we happen to be in relegation zone does that mean we are relgated already? Perhaps in your bed-wetting dreams lad. If you chuck out the debts, our club IS financially healthy and due to magnitude of LFC fans and their commitment will surely fill our 44K stadium once the owners are out.
You should also learn the research before opening your fat mouth. The price Hicks has quoted for LFC is insane, and no one will buy the club at that price while RBS on the other hand will sell at whatever price which deemed fit for them, so that they can just get their principal + interests. Does that go over the head of yours or are you still acting like a moron like you did with the mails?


> i'm not trying to offend or come across all smug because i can understand some of the plight as united in its current situation can go the exact same route with a few years. All i want to see is people having an iota of sense and think instead of jumping onto anyone who thinks it won't work.


Clearly you are of school of thought that believes that only you speak sense and have a sense of self-zealatory. Quick typical for a Manc.


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2010)

Redcafe vs RAWK


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 4, 2010)

I have on strength to type and counter each point again from my cell as my comp is dead. i'll get to you lot in detail when i have my new rig in the next two days or so.

anyway to sum it up from my side...

benitez has spent a lot of money on crap players. net spend i still think is more that 88mn. but again i'll need a comp to get to it in debt. But he has left the side is total **** at the moment with absolutely no money. My point was he has spent 250 million on players, surely he could have done a better job with it. he's a good coach but has been **** in the transfer market and left the team with lack of quality and debt.

and the man spent millions. 88mil over 5 seasons does make a reasonable net spend of 17 odd million a season. Surely that's more than enough a net amount per season to not be as **** as they are now. 

About letting rbs know? what the hell would they think knowing liverpool fans are upset? oh, the mighty reds are upset we should do what they want! businesses run for money. pure and simple. nothing else. 

and liverpool fan...you never answered what after administration? who do you think will buy you? and is there any assurance he/she/it will be better than what you have? 

re the spammer thing. i just typed out a letter which took no less than 2 minutes to type. someone had just copied the mailing list of journos and newspapers from rawk. it was ridiculous and thus was laughed upon and deserved to be wummed.

re ico about ferguson thing - he has won it all, has been pretty good in the transfer market and will leave united in a healthy state for the next manager to overtake. why compare the two when it is completely irrelevant? the only thing similar is the debt. both are managed quite differently.


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 4, 2010)

Relegation was obviously tongue in cheek. if you can't see it, something wrong with you. Anyway worse things have happened in football. you only have to look at  leeds and more recently portsmouth. so careful what you wish for.  

I know he has quoted somewhere around 800m which is really ridiculous. But we weren't even talking about it. It's something most businesses will do to get a good profit. they obviously would want to get some profit on their investment so will try to hold out for as much as possible. getting into administration could be dire. you'd have to scramble for a buyer and you might not get one you're hoping for. banks might start asset stripping but that's an extreme case. What's more to you? hatred for the owners or love for the club? how can you willingly want the club to go into administration and docked points?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 5, 2010)

"Liverpool finished with Gerrard at centre-back, Raul Meireles at left‑back, and Kyrgiakos up front" guardian news...This kind of sums up the whole game...

Liverpool 1-2 Blackpool | Premier League match report | Football | The Guardian


----------



## iinfi (Oct 5, 2010)

ico said:


> I'm talking of the same.



u cant take it away from the gk ... it was a top save .... u can so easily be wrong footed even if ur one of the best the world...


----------



## iinfi (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## ico (Oct 5, 2010)

iinfi said:


>


Makalele?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2010)

rgsilent said:


> anyway to sum it up from my side...
> benitez has spent a lot of money on crap players. net spend i still think is more that 88mn. but again i'll need a comp to get to it in debt.


No one is interested in your bollocks.



> But he has left the side is total **** at the moment with absolutely no money.


So £88-100M net spend for 6 years will leave a club lik Liverpool with NO money? 


> My point was he has spent 250 million on players, surely he could have done a better job with it. he's a good coach but has been **** in the transfer market and left the team with lack of quality and debt.


£250M bollocks again  As for transfer market which he purchased over the years:
Reina, Agger, Skrtel, Aurelio, Arbeloa, Sissoko, Mascherano, Alonso, Kuyt, Crouch, Lucas, Luis Garcia, Benayoun, N'gog, Kyrgiakos, all of them have been success in varying levels. I do admit there were massive mistakes like Babel, Keane, Aquilani and Johnson, but apart from them, most of the bad signings have been bosman or cheap signings. So your argument about been "****" in transfer market is bollocks AND the assertion of putting team with lack of quality is BS. 
And before linking the debt with Rafa, just STFU, that's pure FUD, and again, did I say STFU?



> and the man spent millions. 88mil over 5 seasons does make a reasonable net spend of 17 odd million a season. Surely that's more than enough a net amount per season to not be as **** as they are now.


Team on paper is now way "****" and certainly should fight for top 4. And finish top 6 at least, I have no idea why we are being this bad. 
I wonder why Rafa is still being blamed with months gone? Firstly he left a decent squad and what the players are doing now is not his fault.



> About letting rbs know? what the hell would they think knowing liverpool fans are upset? oh, the mighty reds are upset we should do what they want! businesses run for money. pure and simple. nothing else.


Read the post again. READ IT.



> and liverpool fan...you never answered what after administration? who do you think will buy you? and is there any assurance he/she/it will be better than what you have?


I understand one thing, if RBS gives H & G, an extension that would imply:


More debts at the end of next round
Same situation next season with even MORE debts

There is certainly no assurance of any new owner being any better. But at this point the sole concentration is to ensure exit of H & G which will make sure that the price H & G have quoted for sale of the football club would no longer matter, if RBS takes over they certainly won't quote that insane amount.




> re the spammer thing. i just typed out a letter which took no less than 2 minutes to type. someone had just copied the mailing list of journos and newspapers from rawk. it was ridiculous and thus was laughed upon and deserved to be wummed


Actually that pastebin was written by me. Secondly you are a WUM yourself. Thirdly you don't get it do you. Fourthly, my point stand.. You spent Two minutes on a wind up on a serious situation, you are no more than a pathetic troll with no life who actually gets pleasure by winding up people over the internet. Moron you are.



> Relegation was  obviously tongue in cheek. if you can't see it, something wrong with  you.


heh catching the excuse of 'tongue in cheek', 'sarcasm', etc.


> Anyway worse things have happened in football. you only have to  look at  leeds and more recently portsmouth. so careful what you wish  for.


Precisely the E-Mail campaigns as well the mass movements is aimed for, so that we avoid that possibilily.



> I know he has quoted somewhere around 800m which is really ridiculous.  But we weren't even talking about it. It's something most businesses  will do to get a good profit. they obviously would want to get some  profit on their investment so will try to hold out for as much as  possible. getting into administration could be dire. you'd have to  scramble for a buyer and you might not get one you're hoping for. banks  might start asset stripping but that's an extreme case. What's more to  you? hatred for the owners or love for the club? how can you willingly  want the club to go into administration and docked points?


Docked points has lesser possibility. 

Second a short term loss of 9 points is better than long term presence of H & G. It's not about the hate against the owners. it about the hate against what financial state the owners have left the club. There is a clear cut case of Texas Rangers and Corinthians to look at, and  for that to be avoided, the exit of Hicks and Gillett is necessary.


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 5, 2010)

Bringing rafa back who, in one season, got you out of the group stages of cl and from second to seventh with demotivated and unsettled players is a serious campaign? you sir are a deluded bellend.you came up with that **** campaign no wonder you're so riled up. 

i wished rafa stayed forever at liverpool but i guess hodgson is doing a far better job.


re the getting the team into administration - you're a bellend. you hate it that liverpool can't spend huge sums of money on transfer rather than wanting your team to do well. as i said..it's football..be careful for what you wish.

and about me thinking i'm always right, that's the entire basis of having a debate. stop acting all high and mighty.


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 5, 2010)

A nine points loss can be dire looking at the situation. I know it won't be but I can only hope.  

Just give him a few games and I think he'll steady the ship. And yes don't expect to reach top 4 anytime soon or you're bound to get disappointment and crying your hearts out to the world saying how the high and mighty lfc is being wrongly done in my evil yanks with a few more come back rafa campaigns.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2010)

rgsilent said:


> Bringing rafa back who, in one season, got you out of the group stages of cl and from second to seventh with demotivated and unsettled players is a serious campaign?


Campaign to bring back Rafa? Bloody hell some people are blind. 


> you sir are a deluded bellend.you came up with that **** campaign no wonder you're so riled up.


mind your bellend and asterisks lad, it can hurt you REAL bad



> re the getting the team into administration - you're a bellend. you hate it that liverpool can't spend huge sums of money on transfer rather than wanting your team to do well. as i said..it's football..be careful for what you wish.


did I say I want MY club to into administration? I just prefer adminstration NOW rather than more debts + Administration later. Is that so hard to grasp?


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 5, 2010)

I was referring to wumming an email campaign started by liverpool fans to bring rafa back. you might have thought of some other campaign. I'll get you a link if i can of my wum.  

moron and bellend mean pretty much the same so don't be such a hypocrite. And  at the supposed threat. 

As for the arterix...it meant sh!t if you couldn't figure it out which was to describle that campaign as. I don't see what's wrong with it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2010)

There's no damn campaign to bring Rafa back. Seriously What. The. Hell. You probably "WUMmed" some random LFC fans who wanted Rafa back and painting yourself as some sort of "winnarrr" which is 
If "Bellend" means same as "moron", then "fcuk" means "hell" and "cvnt" means a "person who is really disliked"
Perhaps in that context: Get the fcuk out of here cvnt


----------



## ico (Oct 5, 2010)

rgsilent said:


> Bringing rafa back who, in one season, got you out of the group stages of cl and from second to seventh with demotivated and unsettled players is a serious campaign? you sir are a deluded bellend.you came up with that **** campaign no wonder you're so riled up.
> 
> i wished rafa stayed forever at liverpool but i guess hodgson is doing a far better job.


It is their club, let them do what they want. If you want to laugh and giggle, do that but not in the moronic way.



rgsilent said:


> re the getting the team into administration - you're a bellend. *you hate it that liverpool can't spend huge sums of money on transfer rather than wanting your team to do well.* as i said..it's football..be careful for what you wish.


When HAS HE said this? Stop saying random things out of your head.

Too much reading Redcafe and RAWK for you, I guess.

Secondly, even Man Utd can't afford to spend money on transfers. Financially, they are in an equally big turmoil, but their success on pitch makes many fans think that they are rich and can spend.


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 5, 2010)

We can't but we aren't in that big a trouble financially as them. And I already said I have nothing but sympathy towards their financial situation and anger towards these kinds of owners. I am in no way trying to mock their financial state. I just want to make a point that benitez has had a huge effect on what today is liverpool fc and not a very good one. But people treat him like some god which i can't understand. 

just found the link. was a wum when benitez was about to be fired and fans wanted him to stay. Apologies to everyone for that. was funny though.


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 5, 2010)

And i don't understand the 'dislike'. It's just an opinion over one thing. You can only be friends with people who share your opinion? that's boring. : P

I don't read rawk. crappy layout and Liverpool-fan X1000s  

Redcafe is decent. I avoid going there after draws and defeats and avoid the transfer forum. It's pretty decent place.


----------



## ico (Oct 5, 2010)

Interesting read: The Swiss Ramble: The Price Of Inter's Success

haha - YouTube - Busen-Wischer bei Schiri Bibiana Steinhaus (Hertha - Aachen)


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 6, 2010)

ico said:


> Interesting read: The Swiss Ramble: The Price Of Inter's Success
> 
> haha - YouTube - Busen-Wischer bei Schiri Bibiana Steinhaus (Hertha - Aachen)



LOL@youtube vid..HAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## ico (Oct 6, 2010)

She took it in the right spirit.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 6, 2010)

Apparently the Board of Ayre, Purslow, and Broughton have accepted a bid from supposedly John W Henry but the yanks are trying to block it by sacking the board members and replacing them with their own yes-(wo)men. God know what's going on at Anfield 
*www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/liverpool-fc-statement-3

Board agree proposed sale - Liverpool FC



> Liverpool Football Club today announces that the Board has agreed the sale of the Club to New England Sports Ventures (NESV).
> *assets2.liverpoolfc.tv/images/spacer.gif
> 
> 
> ...



We have been once bitten, shouldn't happen all over again, really


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 6, 2010)

Another american buyer...hope it doesn't turn out to be like it was before...


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 6, 2010)

Flag burning again anyone.

hope it gives you lot stability. 

debts will be gone but liverpool will need quite a big squad investment and a new stadium to compete.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 6, 2010)

It's not totally wrapped up yet. H & G are still trying to block the sale, and it has potential to turn ugly. Next few days are worrying


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2010)

ITS ON!Our season starts NOW!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 6, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ITS ON!Our season starts NOW!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 6, 2010)

Arturo Moreno, John Henry rank among best MLB owners - MLB - SI.com

At least these guys don't _seem_ that bad, but hey it'll be seen.


----------



## rgsilent (Oct 6, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> It's not totally wrapped up yet. H & G are still trying to block the sale, and it has potential to turn ugly. Next few days are worrying



They have to wrap things up by 15th, right? Before the banks take control or something.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 6, 2010)

H & G can get refinance from elsewhere, pay up RBS and continue their torrid reign. It is understood such a situation can be turned down by the board anyhow, but their attempts to install their yes-men also seems to give the impression that they are making last-minute arrangements by hook or crook.
Basically whatever they do if they don't get refinance from elsewhere before Oct 15, they'll become powerless and RBS can force a sale anyhow in that case, to get their money back.

Liverpool Echo - News - Liverpool Local News - Liverpool FC sale: chairman Martin Broughton heralds 'new era'


----------



## iinfi (Oct 7, 2010)

*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/09_02/donkeyAP1509_468x328.jpg

 GET ME OUTAA HERE ..the above pic depicts liverpool fc .... stuck in a well ....  

*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/09_02/donkeyAP1509a_468x330.jpg

 it will be good to c who will bail them out..... @liverpoo_fan ... may ur club come up again .... be it in the EPL or in the Championship .... May god give you the power ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 7, 2010)

^ I like donkeys (the animals) actually. 
And man you have hell a lot changed after moving to UAE 
Not sure whether I can classify this as a complement though


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 7, 2010)

Harry Redknapp: Hicks and Gillett's only crime was giving Rafa Benitez £150m to squander on costly flops | Mail Online

So here speaks the droopy-faced cvnt.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 8, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And man you have hell a lot changed after moving to UAE
> Not sure whether I can classify this as a complement though




yes man ..i v changed a lot ..... 
so has liverphool!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 8, 2010)

An excellent read
Stick It In The Mixer... | The new, submissive Liverpool FC under Roy Hodgson


----------



## iinfi (Oct 8, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> An excellent read
> Stick It In The Mixer... | The new, submissive Liverpool FC under Roy Hodgson



yes


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 8, 2010)

Manchester United reveal record losses of £83.6m | Football | The Guardian

It has to be mentioned that the article talks of "increased turnover" rather than "profits". Basically Mancs make a loss of £80M, which is huge. Wonder what their manager comments about this. Till date he has not spoken against the Glazers unlike our managers who continually stressed about importance of sale ( which is still under the shadow of legal proceedings ). It would be interesting how Mancs deal with the debt.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 8, 2010)

Contrary to your reactions , i wont be paranoid and definitely wont lose sleep.


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2010)

No one really cares about what your reaction is.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 8, 2010)

ico said:


> No one really cares about what your reaction is.


including his co-fans


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 8, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Manchester United reveal record losses of £83.6m | Football | The Guardian
> 
> It has to be mentioned that the article talks of "increased turnover" rather than "profits". Basically Mancs make a loss of £80M, which is huge. Wonder what their manager comments about this. Till date he has not spoken against the Glazers unlike our managers who continually stressed about importance of sale ( which is still under the shadow of legal proceedings ). It would be interesting how Mancs deal with the debt.



i knew this was coming... not really shocked ... have already learnt to live with it


----------



## Rahim (Oct 9, 2010)

ico said:


> No one really cares about what your reaction is.





Liverpool_fan said:


> including his co-fans



*No one really cares about what your reactions are.*

Just how many sleepless nights  did LFC_Fan really (honestly) had previously regarding Rafa and his booting out? I suspect, none.  So why pretend all of a sudden especially when none of us fans here at TDF has absolutely no way to influence  the clubs and its activities?

This is how i see sports: to be taken very mildly for its not gonna effect anyone and pretending that it does, is just in a big way is just false claim.
Hope i made myself quite clear to both of you.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 9, 2010)

^ @ Mr.Rahim
I guess our answers is giving you a sleepless night already 
Good Night


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 9, 2010)

Rafa on ties and umbrellas
"At my Inter presentation they gave me two ties, a black and blue one and one white. *I couldn't take the first one because it's the same colour as Everton.* The other day I went to buy an umbrella. I could chose between a red, blue and green one. Agata [his daughter] liked the red one but I couldn't buy it because Inter is blue. So I bought the green one," Benitez laughed.

Legend


----------



## Rahim (Oct 9, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ @ Mr.Rahim
> I guess our answers is giving you a sleepless night already
> Good Night



I take Friday and weekend off from work to prepare for CFA and AMFI exams  ; hence late night posts, you fool.

I guess you won't reveal/share with us your anxiety and meltdown in those days.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 9, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> .......Legend




...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 9, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> I take Friday and weekend off from work to prepare for CFA and AMFI exams  ; hence late night posts, you fool.
> 
> I guess you won't reveal/share with us your anxiety and meltdown in those days.



So you prepare your AMFI/CFA exams by posting 'omg I don't care sport this that' at midnight 
I am pretty sure you ARE anxious about the situation of MUFC, after all all your assertions about 'trophies are everything' and 'debts are good' will find themselves in mud. 
Good luck for your exams btw. I know a little bit about AMFI, it isn't that difficult.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 9, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I know a little bit about AMFI, it isn't that difficult.


^^^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 9, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I know a little bit about AMFI, it isn't that difficult.



Even I'm AMFI certified (don't ask how/why) and it wasn't so easy, mate!! 

@Rahim: All ze best! 

PS: We've got new smileys? I didn't notice!! :CiobarTongue:


----------



## iinfi (Oct 9, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ....... prepare for CFA and AMFI exams.....



all the best ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 9, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Even I'm AMFI certified (don't ask how/why) and it wasn't so easy, mate!!


Actually my sister gave that exam, and cleared it. She didn't find it that tough really. So that post was based on that. I guess basing opinion on others experience is perhaps not a good idea.




iinfi said:


> ^^^



Well you are quoting my post, and using "^ ^ ^", usage of one of them is redundant


----------



## iinfi (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 9, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Actually my sister gave that exam, and cleared it. She didn't find it that tough really. So that post was based on that. I guess basing opinion on others experience is perhaps not a good idea.



I thought the syllabus was HUGE!! Too many things to study!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 9, 2010)

iinfi said:


>


Vaibhavtek emoticon


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2010)

iinfi said:


>


n00b of the week.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Rahim (Oct 9, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I am pretty sure you ARE anxious about the situation of MUFC



Thats pretty moronic on your part and you definitely have no idea about the volume of syllabus for CFA and btw i work and try to manage study at the same time in these three days; so in nutshell late night sessions becomes quite necessary.

One's career is more important than having sleepless nights on some footie stuff. I am sure you will agree on this. Priorities matters.

AMFI is just a stupid certification course while CFA/CA/CS are the real deals.

BTW, is your sister a MF agent/broker?

------------------

Thanks Abhisekh


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 9, 2010)

The post regarding Man United debts (last page) wasn't aimed at you anyway. It was an observation at the similar situations in both the clubs, to which you responded in your own paranoid manner. Aw'right lad, let's mute it  


a_rahim said:


> BTW, is your sister a MF agent/broker?


MBA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 10, 2010)

Financial Fair Play Regulations are approved on UEFA.COM

Financial fair play rules approved.Let's see if the Sheikhs can find a loophole in time.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## iinfi (Oct 10, 2010)

when liverpool get relegated their fans wud say ... ours is the greatest club ever to be relegated ... 
when that happens rafa will be re-instated as their boss ... result will be 10million GBP signings from league 2 and they land up in league 1 the following season.... wat a gr8 club


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2010)

iinfi said:


> when liverpool get relegated their fans wud say ... ours is the greatest club ever to be relegated ...
> when that happens rafa will be re-instated as their boss ... result will be 10million GBP signings from league 2 and they land up in league 1 the following season.... wat a gr8 club


Rafael Benitez won the Champions League.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 10, 2010)

so??
so did Mourinho!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 10, 2010)

iinfi said:


> when liverpool get relegated their fans wud say ... ours is the greatest club ever to be relegated ...
> when that happens rafa will be re-instated as their boss ... result will be 10million GBP signings from league 2 and they land up in league 1 the following season.... wat a gr8 club



 you can't even do a wind-up properly 



iinfi said:


> so??
> so did Mourinho!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 10, 2010)

iinfi said:


> when liverpool get relegated their fans wud say ... ours is the greatest club ever to be relegated ...
> when that happens rafa will be re-instated as their boss ... result will be 10million GBP signings from league 2 and they land up in league 1 the following season.... wat a gr8 club



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/hyper.gif


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2010)

iinfi said:


> so??
> so did Mourinho!!


Rafael Benitez won the Champions League with Liverpool. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/hyper.gif

Jose Mourinho won the Champions League with FC Porto. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/hyper.gif

Jose Mourinho won the Champions League with Inter Milan. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/hyper.gif


----------



## iinfi (Oct 11, 2010)

yea .... if liverpool stand in the same position for a long time they will get used to the position which will c them ending up in league 1 in 3 seasons time....


----------



## Rahim (Oct 11, 2010)

Tired Tevez could retire
What is wrong with him? He is going through his best playing days. Continental travel for National duty might be too much on his body.


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2010)

what a thread....I mean it. Dating a fit bird.

OP's post on the 3rd page is so


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 11, 2010)

and here I thought only Redcafe's general chat was retarded.


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> and here I thought only Redcafe's general chat was retarded.


RAWK is cool. Not as bad as Redcafe.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 11, 2010)

MadamAlexPhergusson said:
			
		

> Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson says that defender Gary Neville tires himself out by talking too much. "Gary is an emotional guy which can cost him energy," said Ferguson.


from bbc gossip..quoting sun





a_rahim said:


> ............ Continental travel for National duty might be too much on his body.



i dont think tevez travels by continental airlines

BBC Sport - Football - Liverpool Football Club case set for High Court

i hope high court rules against liverpool's current owners .... once that happens liverpool is all set for the CL next season ....

@liverpool_fan: i remember you were predicting last season that liverpool will get relegated!! how did u do that?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 11, 2010)

Get a grip lad 




> i hope high court rules against liverpool's current owners .... once that happens liverpool is all set for the CL next season ....


Thank You


----------



## Rahim (Oct 11, 2010)

iinfi said:


> i dont think tevez travels by continental airlines


jet lag.......


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2010)

iinfi said:


> a_rahim said:
> 
> 
> > ............ Continental travel for National duty might be too much on his body.
> ...


Continental Airlines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Continental (adjective) travel (noun)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 11, 2010)

Sagna is our only casualty in the first round of internationals.3 weeks.
'Boue time!


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2010)

Sagna has still given us 3 solid years without much injuries.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 12, 2010)

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/9652/sagx.jpg

SAGNA


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2010)

tbf, this was the vaibhavtek smiley *sites.google.com/site/gigasmilies/36a.gif

Source: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/77744-latest-registry-hacks-vista.html


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 12, 2010)

ico said:


> tbf, this was the vaibhavtek smiley *sites.google.com/site/gigasmilies/36a.gif
> 
> Source: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/77744-latest-registry-
> hacks-vista.html


Nope that hyper one is closest one to the Vaibhavtek emoticon. Gigasmilies have probably updated their collection.


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Nope that hyper one is closest one to the Vaibhavtek emoticon. Gigasmilies have probably updated their collection.


 are you vaibhavtek?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 12, 2010)

ico said:


> are you vaibhavtek?



well i can get krazzy sometimes


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks to Ebouetek ico is an admin now. 
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/import/-Images-e-eboue_0607thumbsup.jpg
Good job mate.


----------



## ico (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks. 

Vaibhavtek's dream fulfilled.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 12, 2010)

*s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/large/176352446.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=0ZRYP5X5F6FSMBCCSE82&Expires=1286895021&Signature=QMGmypn8CxafDYhiHiRQV8DM6vw%3D


----------



## iinfi (Oct 12, 2010)

ico has now become an uncle .. like Raaabbuuu
congrats ico ... icu


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 12, 2010)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2010/10/5/1286293740276/The-Gallery-Liverpool-in--002.jpg

More here: Liverpool's woes | The Gallery | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## iinfi (Oct 12, 2010)

never laugh at someone's plight .... u can laugh when someone loses ..not when someonez house is getting wrecked.... i hope Liverpool get back with a bang.... they mite end up winning something next season ... The Championship atleast .... something for a club which has been deprived of  a silverware in the league for years ....
uefa will then bring in some rule to allow lower league clubs to compete in the CL .... then liver pool will qualify


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 12, 2010)

^ enjoy your glory mate. you can now chest thump and say "iSpeaks iRony"


----------



## iinfi (Oct 12, 2010)

@liverpool_fan: huh... im only thinking good abt u ...


----------



## iinfi (Oct 12, 2010)

abt ur club ... and their phans


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 12, 2010)

Fight! Fight! Fight!!!!


----------



## iinfi (Oct 12, 2010)

Zindagiii Do Pal ki Zindagi Do Pal ki Intezar Kab tak Hum karenge bhala Tumhe pyaar kab tak na karenge bhala ...... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 12, 2010)

^ perhaps you should come to our IRC channel. You seem waayyyy too bored


----------



## iinfi (Oct 12, 2010)

where is it??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 12, 2010)

^ Look at my sig
V


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 13, 2010)

Spoiler



*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45456000/jpg/_45456711_modric_eboue_ap300.jpg


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2010)

Let us see!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 13, 2010)

> The high court has ruled against Tom Hicks and George Gillett, meaning the sale of the club can go ahead


Great News. 



> 11.28am: Martin Broughton outside court:
> 
> "Justice has been done. We will now continue with the sale process. We will have a board meeting tonight and the owners will certainly be invited."
> 
> ...



yeah baby Christian Purslow fisted salute outside Liverpool FC High Cou... on Twitpic


> Judge orders court costs to be paid by Tom & George


OWNAGE!!!

And And And...


Spoiler



*i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww304/royhendo/shankly_avatar_large.jpg





Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]ZJ6PdMC9QsI[/YOUTUBE]






Kl@w-24 said:


> More here: ~SNIP


just noticed the spelling "Internationale" 

The following is a statement from New England Sports Ventures.


> NESV welcomes today's High Court judgment, which is a huge step forward for Liverpool FC.
> 
> *NESV has a binding agreement in place with the Board of Liverpool FC* and we are looking forward to concluding the deal. We are ready to move quickly and help create the stability and certainty which the Club needs at this time. It is time to return the focus to the Club itself and performances on the pitch.


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2010)

^ Hope the going gets easier for LFC.

Down with the sheikhs. On with fair play. 

Double boost for us. Bendy and Fab are back. Let's see how we tackle Birmingham.  Time to bounce back from the double defeat.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 13, 2010)

"Today i am so happy for the people of Liverpool , finally the club can move forward and get stability -Rafael Benitez- Eurosport 10.59am"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 13, 2010)

Whats up with Vermaelen?He has been out for over a month.

On a really positive note,Ramsey is back!


> "He is back running and he is back kicking the ball," Wenger told Arsenal.com.
> 
> "You would be amazed if you saw him in training, he has suddenly in the last month made a huge step forward. If I consider now when I look at him, you see his smile again.
> 
> "He has changed since six months ago because he has the feeling that the worst is behind him and everyday he is getting closer to what he wants to be, and that means being a football player."


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 14, 2010)

finally will be able to watch a match live this weekend... going home


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 14, 2010)

Liverpool to fight Hicks's and Gillett's 'damaging' injunction | Football | The Guardian

what a bunch of cvnts. We will be doomed to Administration.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 14, 2010)

Court rules in Pool's favour again.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 14, 2010)

^ Yeah but too early to celebrate yet :/

*www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/liverpool-fc-statement-6



> Liverpool Football Club have tonight issued a statement following today's court hearing in London:
> 
> The independent Directors of Liverpool Football Club are delighted with the verdict of Mr Justice Floyd in the High Court this afternoon *which now requires Mr Hicks and Mr Gillett to withdraw their Texas restraining order by 4pm tomorrow.*
> 
> We are glad to have taken another important step towards completing the sale process.


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 15, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2010/10/5/1286293740276/The-Gallery-Liverpool-in--002.jpg
> 
> More here: Liverpool's woes | The Gallery | Football | guardian.co.uk



Thank god Gerrard is committed to Liverpool else you can imagine the condition of this team


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 15, 2010)

> Lawyers for Tom Hicks and George Gillett have withdrawn their restraining order on the sale


Some more encouraging news, at least it seems 
And it looks like the deal is 'water tight'
Liverpool takeover latest: Revealed - the watertight contract of sale that all but ensures NESV will see off Tom Hicks, Mill Financial and Kenny Huang to become new owners - News -] MirrorFootball.co.uk

Hopefully, Tom and George quickly find the door. 

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/oct/15/liverpool-fc-sale-live-coverage-dallas-hicks-henry
DEAL DONE!

BYE! BYE! TOM HICKS AND GEORGE GILLETT. NEVER SEE YOU AGAIN


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 15, 2010)

Liverpool FC sold to NESV
*www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/liverpool-fc-sold-to-nesv

New England Sports Ventures announces that it has completed the purchase of Liverpool Football Club. NESV wishes to extend its sincere gratitude to the Board of Liverpool FC for their diligence and their efforts on behalf of the Club and its supporters.

The transaction values the Club at £300m and *eliminates all of the acquisition debt placed on LFC by its previous owners*, *reducing the Club's debt servicing obligations from £25m-£30m a year to £2m-£3m*.

New England Sports Ventures is committed to winning and currently owns a portfolio of companies, including the Boston Red Sox, New England Sports Network, Fenway Sports Group and Roush Fenway Racing.

NESV Principal Owner John Henry said:



> "On behalf of the entire NESV partnership, I want to express how incredibly proud and humbled we are to be confirmed as the new owners of Liverpool FC.  We regard our role as that of stewards for the Club with a primary focus on returning the Club to greatness on and off the field for the long-term.  We are committed first and foremost to winning.  We have a history of winning, and today we want LFC supporters to know that this approach is what we intend to bring to this great Club."


Liverpool FC Chairman Martin Broughton, said:



> "I am delighted that we have been able to successfully conclude the sale process which has been thorough and extensive. The Board decided to accept NESV's offer on the basis that it best met the criteria we set out originally for a new owner. NESV is buying Liverpool in order to put it on an excellent financial footing and continue to develop it internationally. This is a good deal which comprehensively resolves the pressing issue of the Club's debt and should give staff, players and fans great confidence regarding the future of Liverpool FC."



NESV Chairman Thomas Werner said:



> "We recognize that Liverpool Football Club is an historic institution ultimately grounded in the community and the fans.  Our first step as new owners will be to listen.  We want to hear from the Manager and the  players and those who are part of the daily operation of the Club.  We will be visible at Anfield and will embrace and listen to those who have stood by this Club and who are the rock on which its future success will be built.  We want to hear from the fans, local leaders and the local community.  We want to hear from those who know LFC best, who have made it the best and share our desire to return to a culture of winning.
> 
> NESV is committed to creating a long-term, financially strong foundation for the Club and dedicated to ensuring the Club has the financial resources to be successful again and attract the best players.  To that end, the transaction has been structured in such a way as to eliminate all of the acquisition debt on the Club.
> 
> In the coming days and months, NESV will work closely with the LFC executive team to listen and learn about every facet of the organization. During this time, the new owners will begin to look at areas for greatest opportunity to increase the appeal of the Club nationally and internationally. NESV wants to once again create a culture and environment to allow people to excel at the Club on every front.  During this period, NESV will also begin to examine opportunities to enhance the matchday experience in the short-term, while also carefully studying the various long-term options that may be possible."


Mr Henry and Mr Werner added:



> "We are eager to commence with our plan, spend time with the organization, its leadership, its supporters, and the local communities.  We will take these steps alongside the Club's executives with a shared objective of stabilizing the Club and ultimately returning Liverpool FC to its rightful place in English and European football, successful and competing for trophies."


----------



## iinfi (Oct 15, 2010)

congrats .... 
but why v u gone red?


----------



## ico (Oct 15, 2010)

iinfi said:


> congrats ....
> but why v u gone red?


Section Moderator for Developers and Open Source. Each Moderator will go Red whereas Super Moderators will be Green. You are blue already, so no need.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 15, 2010)

Now Koscielny is out with a back injury,we know how bad they can be.Vermaelen is still not back as is RVP.
Cesc is "short" for tomorrow(he was 50:50 for Chelsea  )

Theo and Bendy are back though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 16, 2010)

Drogba out for Villa clash... Lamps out, Benayoun, Sturridge, Kalou, Alex unavailable.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 16, 2010)

huh ... alex still not fit!! wat abt Lamps?? another 3 weeks it seems...
how much i hate to say, as he has missed critical goals for us in the CL time and again, he has been the superman for us all thru .... off late the lethal free kick he has developed has made us better ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 16, 2010)

Emile Heskey is as good as Didier Drogba, says Gérard Houllier | Football | The Guardian



*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/oct/15/tom-hicks-rafael-benitez-liverpool
HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=264789.0


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2010)

Djourou and Eboue at CB and RB then. Hail Ebouuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll try out Sagna @ CB.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2010)

Isn't Sagna injured?


----------



## iinfi (Oct 16, 2010)

rafa and zonal markings are the villans ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

Good to see Arsenal back on TV


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

Lol,Pleb is there,just noticed the rat.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

Diaby on fire


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

won't say anything about Diaby until he scores.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

Fvcked by Zigic!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank fvck for the pen.Chamakh is a "clever" player.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

yay! I <3 Chamakh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like we got some retards commentating.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 16, 2010)

good match this,utd vs west brom.brom enjoyin plenty of possession,not making much of it though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

Wilshere is brilliant,and Chamakh


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

hmm WBA pull two back.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

Terrible example of Arsenal overplaying it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

"Cliche"


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

Shoooooooooooooot!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 16, 2010)

1 mistake can change your life.utd showing that.no way we're coming close to winning the title with such ridiculous play


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

I just saw a funny scoreline which I won't mention lest I jinx it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

Here comes the Baron!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

Diaby shoot for once


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

'Bue dive


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

Wilshere out for 3 games with a Red
To be fair,he tackles like Scholes.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 16, 2010)

One Arse sent off for a dangerous tackle. Let's see if Wenger saw ze incident zis time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 16, 2010)

Good 3 points.But we need Cesc back with our best MF out.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone still thinks WBA is a bad team?

Post of the day: *www.redcafe.net/8761459-post17.html


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 16, 2010)

yeah Manu again drew with WBA at HOME 
now what can we say about it  

arsenal wins !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

^ jaaga hai toh phone utha.


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 16, 2010)

tu call to kar


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 16, 2010)

Chamakh's dive reminded me of the diva diver  
Wenger won't see zis incident either


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 16, 2010)

^ Eggjaktly!!


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

Actually today Wenger was only asked about Wilshere's red card.  And he had seen that. XD


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 16, 2010)

actually watching chamakh game play , he is useful in giving valuable penalties to arsenal costing other teams heavily


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 16, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> actually watching chamakh game play , he is useful in giving valuable penalties to arsenal costing other teams heavily


 .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 16, 2010)

Villa 0-0 Chelsea

Good result, considering how threadbare our squad was.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay Chelsea drop points.
*i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu156/C0R3Y/Dancing-Eboue.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 17, 2010)

^ We got 1 point, which is more than what we got there last season.


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2010)

that GIF makes me laugh loud everytime I watch it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ We got 1 point, which is more than what we got there last season.


Then it should be you posting this.
*i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu156/C0R3Y/Dancing-Eboue.gif


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## way2jatin (Oct 17, 2010)

arsenal is second now and chelsea result is good for us


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 17, 2010)

barca is also trailing agaist valencia 

hope they also lose today


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2010)

By the way Fifa 11 is just brilliant.Video game heaven.


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> By the way Fifa 11 is just brilliant.Video game heaven.


on PC???? FIFA 10 on PC really felt like pinball to me.

In consoles there is no question.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 17, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> actually watching chamakh game play , he is useful in giving valuable penalties to arsenal costing other teams heavily



reminds me of Andrew Johnson when he played for Crystal Palace. when they were in the top flight... i v seen him atleast on 2-3 occasions falling head down in the box and winning a penalty when there was absolutely no contact made .... 

in the villa game both teams had their chances and missed them ... Cech again saves the day .... he is in line to become the player of the decade for us .... its 2 months to go and Cech,  Drogba and Lamps have a great chance of winning it....


----------



## iinfi (Oct 17, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu156/C0R3Y/Dancing-Eboue.gif



looks like therz something coming out of his bottom


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 17, 2010)

hahaha @iinfi


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 17, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ We got 1 point, which is more than what we got there last season.





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Then it should be you posting this.
> *i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu156/C0R3Y/Dancing-Eboue.gif



rofl


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2010)

ico said:


> on PC???? FIFA 10 on PC really felt like pinball to me.
> 
> In consoles there is no question.



Yes,in fact I bought it.  
It is basically fifa 10 for the consoles,which is fine with me.


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 17, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ We got 1 point, which is more than what we got there last season.



But Anelka should have scored that header  It was a sitter.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 17, 2010)

Pes11>fifa 11


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 17, 2010)

both are overpriced ._.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 17, 2010)

My ancient laptop won't let me play both 

LOL at that Ebooooooooooooooooooue GIF


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 17, 2010)

*images.football365.com/10/10/Others/454174.jpg

Almunia & Fabianski have competition!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2010)

PES 2011 for PC isn't far behind fifa,or so I have heard.It is good for football games because both the developers have upped the stakes on PC this year.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yanks Out!!!

Everton 2-0 Pool

Pool drop to 19th


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2010)

Hodgson Out Thread


----------



## iinfi (Oct 17, 2010)

liverpool fans first booted their owners who had invested money in the club... now they want to bring back a manager who first showed them some success then squandered all the money given to him .... God save Liverpool


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 17, 2010)

iinfi said:


> liverpool fans first booted their *owners who had invested money in the club*...


Citation Needed.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2010)

Birmingham deserved a win at the Emirates. Or at least a point. We got away there.

I felt Fabianski was good. He's looked assured since that CL night when he saved the penalty.


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 17, 2010)

luckily Manchester city wins against blackpool


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2010)

Its us away to City next


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2010)

Fingers crossed.

Will we have Cesc?


----------



## iinfi (Oct 17, 2010)

who gave money to buy torres (chori), Babel (big babbul), lucas (lick ***),  Voronin (??) ... n co.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2010)

Krow said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Will we have Cesc?



He should be back for CL on Tuesday.It's the defence that is worrying.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2010)

What's up with TV? No word on him at all?


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 18, 2010)

Blackpool were great . Unlucky.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 18, 2010)

can anyone here explain Maxi Rodriguez's role..he seems to be..out of sorts all the time..


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 18, 2010)

Wayne Rooney declares his intention to walk out on Manchester United | Football | The Guardian

could be the nail in utd's coffin if that happened


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 18, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> Wayne Rooney declares his intention to walk out on Manchester United | Football | The Guardian
> 
> could be the nail in utd's coffin if that happened



yeah its most likely gonna happen by jan..interesting thing is who would come in to man u...Read in some place that madrid is planning to make a $50Mn+benzema bid....but yes considering how fergie & rooney are not even on talking terms,they would most likely sell him now before his contract expires


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 18, 2010)

rooney is fed up of home and away draws 

hahahaha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 18, 2010)

He doesn't seem to me the kind of player that will be happy away from England.
City maybe


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> City maybe


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He doesn't seem to me the kind of player that will be happy away from England.
> City maybe


I think he will be. Hookers are better outside England from what I have heard. Moreover, media will also not be after him and he can hook with as many hookers as he wants.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 18, 2010)

There are no quotes in that article. Guardian "understands" and other such standard media crap.


Ronnie11 said:


> can anyone here explain Maxi Rodriguez's role..he seems to be..out of sorts all the time..


He is being played too deep, out of form and he ain't a Dirk Kuyt to have his hard work make up for it



way2jatin said:


> luckily Manchester city wins against blackpool


I think you should rephrase that. I almost misunderstood you to be an Citeh fan


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 18, 2010)

^^It is being reported by all the media outlets,with Guardian being the most reliable of them.Something is definitely up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 18, 2010)

ico said:


> I think he will be. Hookers are better outside England from what I have heard. Moreover, media will also not be after him and he can hook with as many hookers as he wants.



That's one way of looking at it.Maybe the Rooney way


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 19, 2010)

I think you should rephrase that. I almost misunderstood you to be an Citeh fan [/QUOTE]

i was emphasizing on how manc earned a win  against blackpool in a thriller


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 19, 2010)

Its Arsenal vs Shaktar & and high voltage game b/w Real Madrid and AC Milan


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 19, 2010)

"rooney wants to leave'' - Ferguson


absolutely clueless as to why he wants to do that


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 19, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^It is being reported by all the media outlets,with Guardian being the most reliable of them.Something is definitely up.



yup 

*www.redcafe.net/f6/confirmed-rooney-wants-leave-311621/
*img177.imageshack.us/img177/5559/lolu.gif

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/oct/18/wayne-rooney-manchester-city-united
Please this be true *img143.imageshack.us/img143/6050/lmaop.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 19, 2010)

Ferguson's press conference was a bit shocking,I have to admit.Didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 19, 2010)

1000 posts in 4 hrs in that thread at Redcafe 

*www.redcafe.net/8781457-post63.html
*images.redcafe.net/images/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 19, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> "rooney wants to leave'' - Ferguson
> 
> 
> absolutely clueless as to why he wants to do that



Cause he is an unstable cnut.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 19, 2010)

Arsenal vs. Shakhtar on Ten Sports w00t!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 19, 2010)

rooney wants to leave... quite a shock for me
feel betrayed.. what else can i say
but this is the reality of today's players ....he's no giggs...

Boss: Wayne wants to leave - Manchester United Official Web Site


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 19, 2010)

mentally tired now I agree,but this is uncalled for


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 19, 2010)

I still feel gutted when i remember the crowd chant 'roonay,roonay'

cant believe he wants to leave them.


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2010)

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/5559/lolu.gif *img143.imageshack.us/img143/6050/lmaop.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

SONG!1-0
GK fvck up


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

EBOUe DIVE!Get in!


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2010)

someone tell me about Song's hairstyle? He removed the hair on his head and stuck foam with a fevi-quick?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

Woah I thought Jack got his leg there,really needs to cut down on those tackles.


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2010)

He's the new Scholes as they say on Redcafe.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

Nasri rocket!


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2010)

Nasriiiiiii!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

Ozil scores for Madrid.He has turned out quite good for them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome back Cesc!3-0
Time to bring on Bendy and Theo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

Eduardo getting a brilliant reception


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

Willlllllllllshere!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

Eboue loves everyone


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2010)

Wilshere!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

5-0 Chamakh!Gay celebration with Eboue


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

How many have Chamakh got for us?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

Haha,one player I would gladly give up clean sheet for.Ed!


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2010)

Eduardo!!!!!!!!!!

Chamakh is 6 goals in 12 games now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

Well done Arsenal.One more point should do it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 20, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> I still feel gutted when i remember the crowd chant 'roonay,roonay'
> 
> cant believe he wants to leave them.



 @ your avatar

*www.redcafe.net/f6/songs-wayne-rooney-311690/



> “Son,” he said, “Sign for us
> You’ll get a mil a fortnight, plus
> You can bang, my old fat ma”
> “Right,” I said, “That’s sold me, la.”



*img177.imageshack.us/img177/5559/lolu.gif


----------



## ichandu (Oct 20, 2010)

I am Manchester United supporter.

---------------------------------------


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

Its surreal how Rooney has become a Utd. villain overnight.Never thought this would happen to him.


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2010)

ichandu said:


> I am Manchester United supporter.
> 
> ---------------------------------------


and hence you are banned + deleted.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2010)

Wilshere's goal was class! We'll miss him at Citeh. But we have Cesc. Hmmm... Fabianski looked good again. I couldn't fault him for the goal. Squilacci should have done better. Let us hope the defence and GK have a field day at the Citeh stadium.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 20, 2010)

ico said:


> and hence you are banned + deleted.



typical arse :-#


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 20, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> typical arse :-#



typical manc  look at the edit reason part of that post


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 20, 2010)

rooney is either transfered to MANC or exchange with BENZEMA in Real madrid


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

Rooney: I want to leave United | The Sun |News
Rooney's statement.More like his agent's cause he can't string 2 words together.



			
				Redcafe said:
			
		

> what an unbelievable prick!!! Can't imagine how he couldv'e make himself look like a bigger ****.
> 
> The statement is so full of delusion, disrespect, hypocrisy, unprofessionalism and pure stupidity, its not even worth deconstructing. It is so blatantly about the arab wad of cast, its almost funny.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 20, 2010)

> We are not going to get a lot of money for Rooney unless we sell him in the January transfer window. Next summer he is not going to be worth a lot and no team will play *75M for a player* in his last year of contract. We are in huge trouble especially with his 5M buyout clause. We pretty much got screwed over.





> Well whatever the amount. Maybe 50M then? Still no club will pay that much for a player in his last year on contract.





> My reaction - burn the c*nt. Throw him out of the team. Destroy his career. He makes Tevez and Heinze look like angels in comparison. I honestly can't think of a top player at a top club to act like this ever before, which when you think of the all the disgusting money-hungry c*nts around, he's worse than them all. I can't believe this is the same player who just 6 months ago was saying he wanted to stay here for life. I'm disgusted and I don't want to ever see him play for my team





> Michael Owen - More class in his big toe than Rooney has in his bloated, arrogant, self-obsessed, greedy body.



 .


----------



## iinfi (Oct 20, 2010)

rooney is going nowhere ... he will be in manU nxt season .. this is jus to destabilize city


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

Conspiracy theories


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 21, 2010)

lets see @iinfi


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2010)

No one actually cares about Rayne Wooney.. All I care about is high quality lulz.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 21, 2010)

Zanetti scores!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

LOL!! Tottenham 1-0 down in the 2nd minute!!


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 21, 2010)

ico said:


> No one actually cares about Rayne Wooney.. All I care about is high quality lulz.



trying to avoid MANU and showcasing arsenal


----------



## Rahim (Oct 21, 2010)

ico said:


> *No one* actually cares about Rayne Wooney.. All I care about is high quality lulz.


If that is,  then do speak for yourself and not for everybody


> *I* don't actually care about Rayne Wooney.. All I care about is high quality lulz.



---------------------
United match delayed  WHy do channels change it on the last minute?


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 21, 2010)

today tottenham  will lose if they could not control ETO and sneijder


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

Gomes is sent off, PENALTY!!! 7 minutes gone!!


----------



## Rahim (Oct 21, 2010)

Spurs conceded a penalty and Gomes is red carded.........

Nani scores for United 

Its so ironic that Rednapp praised Modric about his class and adaptability in the press conference and now he is the one who is sacrificed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

2-0 Inter, Eto'o penalty...


----------



## Rahim (Oct 21, 2010)

Stankovic scores 3rd for Inter


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

Brilliant!!!! 3-0 Inter, Stankovic! 

Welcome to ze big league, Spuddies!


----------



## Rahim (Oct 21, 2010)

Bye guys......feeling sleepy zzzzz


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2010)

No one actually cares about Rayne Wooney.. All *we* care about is high quality lulz. 

Good night.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

4-0 Inter!! Eto'o!


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 21, 2010)

tottnumb ra*ped


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2010)

Just saw the scores.


Inter 4- Tottnumb


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

Bale!!! Great goal!!!! 4-1....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2010)

The comeback is ON!


----------



## iinfi (Oct 21, 2010)

ina mina dika ... bale bela bela


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

WHoa!!!!!! Bale again, carbon copy of the previous one!!!! 4-2!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!! GARETH BALE HATTRICK!!!! 4-3


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 21, 2010)

thesun.mobi/sol/homepage/news/3190013/Fans-brand-Rooney-whore-after-he-confirms-he-will-quit-Man-Utd.html?mob=1

lack of ambition n glazers-the perfect excuse for him to chicken out


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 21, 2010)

Roy Hodgson worried Manchester United may poach Fernando Torres | Football | The Guardian
  He is digging his own grave

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/8503/85361307.jpg
Well in, Inter.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 21, 2010)

not sure whether torres would move to man u...but i don't see torres staying back in liverpool either,he had made it clear before the start that liverpool have to be title contenders for him to stay...though torres would be a good move for man u...i am more interested to see fernando llorente in man u...would be a good replacement for rooney..torres might go to city if possible but having resisted it before....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2010)

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg840/scaled.php?tn=0&server=840&filename=y4wo.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 21, 2010)

isn't this amazing how fans can go against u in a split of a second....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 21, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> not sure whether torres would move to man u..


No way Torres is moving to ManYoo. No WAY.




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *desmond.yfrog.com/Himg840/scaled.php?tn=0&server=840&filename=y4wo.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif





> Who's Coleen? The whore forgave you! Now Wayne, we won't.


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> isn't this amazing how fans can go against u in a split of a second....


Rafa out. Hodgson in. Hodgson out. Rafa in.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 21, 2010)

ico said:


> Rafa out. Hodgson in. Hodgson out. Rafa in.


When did Liverpool fans ask for Rafa out, Hodgson in?
Citation needed.


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> When did Liverpool fans ask for Rafa out, Hodgson in?
> Citation needed.


Check out RAWK.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 21, 2010)

ico said:


> Check out RAWK.


For every damn Rafa out thread, I'll find you dozens of Rafa's appreciation threads there or in any LFC forum.
Some people did want Rafa out, but were deluded enough to think him to be replace by Mourinho or Hiddink or someone of that ilk. Thankfully they were among the minority. 
Roy was not really wanted by anyone, he was just a fallback/safe option whom fans thought would do well, AFTER the sacking of Rafa. Most people preferred Pellegrini at that time.
While Liverpool fans do often change opinions as quick as anyone else, see Purslow and Broughton, but Rafa, Roy is not a good example by any means.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 21, 2010)

liverpool fans stabbed in naples.... wat is liverpool doing in napoli??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 21, 2010)

^ Europa League.
Three Liverpool FC fans stabbed in Naples ahead of Reds' Europa League clash - Liverpool FC News - Liverpool FC - Liverpool Daily Post

Not only those scumbags stabbed our fans, the Italian media got away with shite like this one:


> The report read: “Naples will host Liverpool in tomorrow night’s Europa League, and the city expects around 1,000 hooligans from one of the most violent fringes of English football supporters.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 21, 2010)

a$$holes ... wonder why they cant play football n enjoy the game


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

Napoli vs Pool! I'll be watching this one!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

Paolo Maldini said:
			
		

> “If Tassotti, Baresi, Costacurta and myself went for a coffee today, we’d all go in a line, guarding the space without thinking about it”



The legend speaketh!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2010)

Speaking of defenders,Wenger says he doesn't know when TV will be back


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

^ AT least he didn't make a fool of himself by giving a timeframe and then having to extend it by 2 weeks in every press conference.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

LOLpool almost conceded a goal in the last minute of half-time... cleared off the line


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 21, 2010)

Whoa the kickoff was earlier. But, I am sure it must have been another utter spineless, woeful performance in this half.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

^ Meh game. Napoli doing all the attacking. Pool swinging in one or two crosses every now and then without bothering the keeper. That Lavezzi chap is pretty lively. Cavani is playing well too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

Aurelio comes on for Konchesky.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2010)

Bad miss by Babel. Should have scored.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2010)

Joke Cole is about to come on for Babel.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 22, 2010)

babel seems to be playing solo sometimes...missed some easy chances..still good keeping by napoli..substitute babel pls...

EDIT:-HAHAHAHA...babel substituted..lol..what timing for post...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 22, 2010)

Draw 0-0...but still this was a better performance put up by liverpool...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2010)

Borefest finally over. 0-0.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2010)

0-0 not the worst result. With the form, and it being away, it's a pretty good result


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2010)

damn!!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah i agree...was one of the most boring games ever..almost fell asleep...

Napoli 0-0 Liverpool: Roy Hodgson gamble pays off with point as Ryan Babel wastes great chance after Paul Konchesky's goal-line clearance - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk


----------



## iinfi (Oct 22, 2010)

yes....................


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2010)

Wayne Rooney signs new five-year contract with Man United - Barclays Premier League - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## iinfi (Oct 22, 2010)

LOL

wat did i tell u guys ....
someone said i was making a conspiracy theory


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2010)

Wooney has been offered reportedly 180k per week
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/10/22/article-1322748-0BB27AA8000005DC-233_634x339.jpg

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/10/22/article-1322748-0BB6489C000005DC-400_634x360.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2010)

It doesn't take much to turn his head around.His stock should go down among the non glory hunting Utd. fans.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2010)

What will be the players thinking of him?The ones he didn't deem adequate enough in the Summer?I am surprised by his conduct.

edit: 180k p/w


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2010)

Thread of the year - MERGED: Rooney signs new contract! (ALL related posts here please) - RedCafe.net
Some highlights - RedCafe.net - View Single Post - MERGED: Rooney signs new contract! (ALL related posts here please)

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/5559/lolu.gif


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What will be the players thinking of him?The ones he didn't deem adequate enough in the Summer?I am surprised by his conduct.
> 
> edit: 180k p/w



*twitter.com/rioferdy5



> It was never in doubt in my mind tweeps, wazza is Man utd through and through there's no way I could have seen (cont)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2010)

Lol what a bunch of cnuts.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 22, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Wayne Rooney signs new five-year contract with Man United - Barclays Premier League - ESPN Soccernet



WTF? ... now i've lost respect for him
now he better perform for 180k per week

anyway good move by gill
it’s to get the best possible transfer value for him when he eventually does leave United.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2010)

Not as totemic as Cantona, as reliable as Van Nistelrooy, or as disgustingly brilliant as Ronaldo - why I won't miss Wayne Rooney - Goal.com

What a gem


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 22, 2010)

frankly,people went overboard saying things like that.

bt he's hurt many fans n now has to win them over.for me,im glad he's staying


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 22, 2010)

WTF is going on...what made him change his mind..damn Mourinho was right....thats a lot of zero's..is he really worth that much of money...its better to stay in united though..suits him well...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just another dirty trick to get a payrise. If they're really paying him 180K per week now, I'll be looking forward to hear Fergie moan about Citeh distorting the market by offering insane wages. Pot, kettle and all that sh!te.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2010)

Must have had a big contract on the table from the likes of City,which he refused under a lot of ridicule.(180k helps as well)

The true story will come out sooner or later.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 22, 2010)

What a relief. This could have been handled much better.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 22, 2010)

iinfi said:


> someone said i was making a conspiracy theory



Read below 



> Both Fergie and Rooney were in on this deal, Fergie needed a reason to go to David Gill and ask for big name players to be brought to Old Trafford. What better way to do this than to say your top striker will leave unless this happens!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2010)

^ Or maybe his other 'suitors' refused to offer him insane wages, so he had to bite the bullet and sign a new contract.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2010)

*i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt157/keithzworld2/God-Delusion-700195.jpg




Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Or maybe his other 'suitors' refused to offer him insane wages, so he had to bite the bullet and sign a new contract.


Why ""? You lot have a player twice the player Wooney can ever be with lot less wages.  You should ""


----------



## iinfi (Oct 22, 2010)

got this mail from vodafone....what do i do .. i want to keep my postpaid no. my bro in India can submit only photocopies ... 



			
				vodafone said:
			
		

> Dear Customer,
> 
> 
> In view of the current law and order environment, the Government of India has advised us to update/re-verify the identities and addresses of our customers who have taken their mobile connections before 1st January 2010 (Please refer to ad released in Times of India on 16th September 2010). Therefore, we request you to submit your recent verification documents at any of the document collection centres within next 3 days.
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2010)

That  was in response to that theory. 

Oh, and we have another one who would be getting his share of the spotlight soon - Italy U-21 captain Fabio Borini. The lad scored 5 (FIVE!) goals against West Brom reserves a couple of days ago. Chelsea res. won the game 5-4 after trailing 3-0 at one point.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2010)

AW's take on the Rooney saga



> Arsène Wenger was barely bothered by this week’s Wayne Rooney saga and is not surprised by its conclusion.
> 
> Just minutes before the Arsenal manager spoke to the media on Friday, news broke that the England striker would be staying at Old Trafford after all. It was a shock to most. The proceeding days had been full of claim and counter-claim after it had emerged over the weekend that the 24-year-old wanted to leave Manchester United.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2010)

Wenger turned ze page, and Wenger didn't see ze incident


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2010)

*www.redcafe.net/f6/poll-your-thoughts-rooney-contract-extension-312109/#post8804207

E)boue


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2010)

What a happy dressing room it's gonna be now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2010)

BBC Sport - Football - Portsmouth 'likely to close down'

Absolutely Disgraceful. Shame on the FA, and how shambolic and money oriented football has become. 



> on the day wayne rooney gets £180k a week the 2008 fa cup winners are likely to be liquidate


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yup, just read that story. Sad day for Pompey. First Southampton, now Portsmouth. At least the Saints managed to survive.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2010)

Portsmouth Football Club | News

Portsmouth's Peter Storrie: pure hatred has been put around about me - Telegraph

Really pathetic. 

Let's hope Portsmouth get out this hole.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2010)

Well they can always start again like Fiorentina.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 23, 2010)

its still less than lampard though who i think gets about 220K PW...

ps:- i am not defending rooney here..just to make sure..


----------



## iinfi (Oct 23, 2010)

i dont see what the gaga is all abt ... dont u guys threaten to leave ur organization if they dont giv u a pay hike ... irrespective of how much the organization has supported u when u screwed things at a client place?? ... Rooney has done jus that!!

the whole world does it .. and when looney has done it ... its a murder


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2010)

heh. £180k per week. These clubs don't have a wage structure.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> its still less than lampard though who i think gets about 220K PW...


I don't think so. You are thinking of Yaya Toure.




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Well they can always start again like Fiorentina.


 Have a look at footballing pyramid in Italy and compare it to England

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/oct/21/wayne-rooney-manchester-united-city
what a bunch a cvnts


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> its still less than lampard though who i think gets about 220K PW...
> 
> ps:- i am not defending rooney here..just to make sure..



Lampard & Terry are on around 150K a week. Our policy now specifically prohibits offering any player anything higher than that. There's a ceiling in place.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 23, 2010)

first half over... now second half ..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 23, 2010)

Chelsea 2-0 Wolves!

We were way below par, but 3 points in the bag!


----------



## iinfi (Oct 23, 2010)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yep 3 points and a clean sheet.End of the day


----------



## Baker (Oct 24, 2010)

ronaldo scored 4 goals in la liga....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

Wayne Rooney on £250k a week | The Sun |News
Rooney getting 250k per week according to The Sun!
Even Maradona doesn't deserve that kind of money.Wouldn't help the debt ridden club that is United either.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2010)

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...phies.html?ITO=socialnet-twitter-mailfootball


----------



## Rahim (Oct 24, 2010)

^^


> Patrice Evra warns: I'll leave Manchester United if I think we cannot win trophies


Plz do the honours Evra and  do create a ruckus like you and your gang did at WC, on your way out.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1  .


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2010)

kenny dalglish says rooney cant be blamed for 'having ambitions' 


somebody ask that fvckface to shut up n rescue his club from relegation


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> kenny dalglish says rooney cant be blamed for 'having ambitions'
> 
> 
> somebody ask that fvckface to shut up n rescue his club from relegation



Mind your fvcking tongue lad


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2010)

^ that hurt didnt it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2010)

The relegation part didn't hurt. The fact that you called a great man a 'fvckface' did. Let me put it straight he is 100,000x classier than you or any of the bunch of fvckfaces "supp0rting" your club. 
The fact is that you can't even read his article, and just read a headline and start talking shite.
My advice to you is to Shut the Fvck off and read the fvcking article before talking bollocks.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2010)

just read the headline and talk sh1te 

manchester united will be over once they 'are'nt enough ambitious to win any trophy'.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2010)

The fact is that your club is nothing without the trophies and the glory, particularly if it can't attract new players. It's no different with Chelsea, Liverpool, or Arsenal.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2010)

''The fact is that you can't even read his article, and
just read a headline and start talking shite.''


that applies to teh scouse fans.rest assured im not one.also by the way you misinterpret the evra statement,i think otherwise


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ''The fact is that you can't even read his article, and
> just read a headline and start talking shite.''
> 
> 
> that applies to teh scouse fans.rest assured im not one.also by the way you misinterpret the evra statement,i think otherwise



I only ed at that article. Make whatever of that


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2010)

arguments aside,big match tonight.any more slip ups n the title race for utd is as good as over.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2010)

^you also +1'd to rahim if im nt mistaken


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^you also +1'd to rahim if im nt mistaken


You missed the  there under the +1
Do I have to explain with "hahahaa kneejerk reaction. So rooney didn't warrant that reaction but evra did lol?" 
His reaction was eggjactly the one desired while posting that Daily Fail article 

And oh I do apologize for the abuses thrown at you however the abuse thrown by you at Kenny was unwarranted and pathetic.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2010)

yea,i agree.bt that frustration kinda got out of the bottle.

big match tonight,as I said.utd are 6th,n thats worrying cnsidering theyve dropped 8 out of 10 pts frm winning positions.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2010)

Citeh vs Le Arse!! 3 possibilities - Arses get spanked, Arses pull off a shock win or the best thing - DRAW!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

A sunday evening game,against a 'big' side with Arsenal involved...
I know how that ends up


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2010)

So Citeh are a 'Big' side now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

and why not?They are in a good position with good players all around.Not saying they are a big club,mind.They'll never be that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

Anyway

Fabianski; Sagna, Djourou, Squillaci, Clichy; Song, Denilson, Fabregas; Nasri, Chamakh, Arshavin

Subs: Szczesny, Koscielny, Rosicky, Walcott, Eboue, Gibbs, Bendtner

Diaby injured again? At least Kos has recovered.Hopefully,Denilson will do well.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mancs saved by Little Pea, after Tuncay had equalized with a great strike.

Potters 1-2 Mancs


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2010)

heh that was a lot better in terms of performance. Still 0-0 though


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

City out to hack us down.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG Carragher OG


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

Nassssssssssssssssssssri!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

Arshavin surely has decided to turned up today.Brilliant tracking back.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

Fvcking hell,all our MFs on yellow.

PENO!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

Saved it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2010)

Phew 2-1 win. 3 Valuable points


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2010)

ARses 2-0 up at Citeh!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

Ade ade whats the score! you twat!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

Balotelli coming on.Ade+Balotelli=cvnt overload.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2010)

Balotelli=Micah Richards' twin brother


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

Add Gallas to that list.Awful hair!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

Ole! time.Never thought we will see it in this game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

Theo and Bendy coming on.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

THREE!Rapage!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2010)

Arses 3....0 Citeh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2010)

Brilliant performance from Fabianski.9/10


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Citeh vs Le Arse!! 3 possibilities - Arses get spanked, Arses pull off a shock win or the best thing - DRAW!


 .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2010)

^ Hey, 3-0 to Le Arse vs Citeh is as big a shocker as you'll ever see.


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Brilliant performance from Fabianski.9/10


Agreed.


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 24, 2010)

today arsenal proved that they can play their best against the best 

Every player was playing really good and hats off to ARSENAL

yahooooooooooo


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 24, 2010)

next up agaisnt west ham united

surely arsenal should win it 3-0


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 25, 2010)

holy crap..arsenal won..damn i missed three good games yest..wow..so i guess arsenal is up to second place now...


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 25, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> today arsenal proved that they can play their best against the best
> 
> Every player was playing really good and hats off to ARSENAL
> 
> yahooooooooooo



city were 1 man down.Anyways I am happy that we are 5 points clear on top


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 25, 2010)

hey ajay arsenal played really well and if theyy would have played on the day against chelsea then arsenal would have won comprehensively (0-3)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 26, 2010)

^ Err... aren't you getting a bit carried away? It was against 10 men for 85 minutes, in case you forgot. Your bold prediction (3-0 against Chelsea) could come back to bite you in ze Arse at ze Emirates.


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2010)

^ what he means is, it's all about the team clicking together.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 26, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> hey ajay arsenal played really well and if theyy would have played on the day against chelsea then arsenal would have won comprehensively (0-3)


Citeh beat Chels 1-0. ManC > Chels
Chels beat Arsnl 2-0. Chels > Arse
Arsnl beat Citeh 3-0. Arsnl > Citeh


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Citeh beat Chels 1-0. ManC > Chels
> Chels beat Arsnl 2-0. Chels > Arse
> Arsnl beat Citeh 3-0. Arsnl > Citeh


Squirtle > Charmander
Bulbasaur > Squirtle
Charmander > Bulbasaur


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 26, 2010)

ico said:


> Squirtle > Charmander
> Bulbasaur > Squirtle
> Charmander > Bulbasaur



Chikorita pwns 'em all 
*i52.tinypic.com/o0ne49.gif


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2010)

*World Player of the Year nominees:*

Xabi Alonso (Spain), Daniel Alves (Brazil), Iker Casillas (Spain), Cristiano Ronaldo (Portugal), Didier Drogba (Ivory Coast), Samuel Eto'o (Cameroon), Cesc Fabregas (Spain), Diego Forlan (Uruguay), Asamoah Gyan (Ghana), Andres Iniesta (Spain), Julio Cesar (Brazil), Miroslav Klose (Germany), Philipp Lahm (Germany), Maicon (Brazil), Lionel Messi (Argentina), Thomas Muller (Germany), Mesut Ozil (Germany), Carles Puyol (Spain), Arjen Robben (Holland), Bastian Schweinsteiger (Germany), Wesley Sneijder (Holland), David Villa (Spain) and Xavi (Spain).


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2010)

Either Sneijder or Forlan.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 26, 2010)

David Villa for presid.... err... World Player of ze Year!

Anyone notice, DIEGO MILITO is not even in the list??


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2010)

The famous Octopus is no more


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2010)

The list is flawed since it takes only WC into account and not the domestic performances.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 26, 2010)

^ In that case, Ronaldo doesn't deserve a place on that list. As usual, the folks at FIFA prove themselves to be incapable of sound judgment.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 26, 2010)

Drogba for the World player of the year 
Otherwise it's a fwking disgwace


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2010)

Gyan is in the list.............


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2010)

Tomorrow's match on Ten Action+! N00bs! Why couldn't it be on Ten Sports?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ten action??New channel or something...LOL@Xavier hernandez GIF..lol one funny goal...yeah i am surprised really that milito is not mentioned...this only takes WC games into account otherwise ronaldo,gyan etc wouldn't have featured..milito wins games for  inter milan...


----------



## Rahim (Oct 26, 2010)

Krow said:


> Tomorrow's match on Ten Action+! N00bs! Why couldn't it be on Ten Sports?



Champions League matches? I beleive  its on 2nd Nov.....?

Ten Action+ seems to be re-branded Zee Sports


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 27, 2010)

ahh dammit again...tata sky does not have zee sports...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 27, 2010)

Roy's blueprint for success - Liverpool FC



> He said: "We were much more incisive, we got behind them more, we got behind them down the flanks, and Jamie Carragher was bombing down there like Carlos Alberto of old.



If that means Carra as RB for rest of the season... www.nooooooooooooooo.com


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 27, 2010)

Carra as RB was average at best...guess they will have to wait till Johnson recovers...it kindaa sounds like the same plan from last sunday's game...any other player u think who can fit in for RB...can't seem to get any...



> We were much more incisive, we got behind them more, we got behind them down the flanks, and Jamie Carragher was bombing down there like Carlos Alberto of old.


. HAHAHAHAHAHA....he has lost it...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 27, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> any other player u think who can fit in for RB...can't seem to get any..


Martin Kelly. Natural Right back, solid and has performed admirably whenever given the chance. By all logic, he should play Right Back, but then Carra is undroppable for Roy.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 27, 2010)

^^agree....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 28, 2010)

Szczesny, Koscielny, Rosicky, Vela, Walcott, Denilson, Djourou, Eboue, Gibbs, Eastmond,Bendtner

Cesc and Shava on the bench.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 28, 2010)

Gibbs injured.Sagna is on for him.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 28, 2010)

Octopus Paul was asked to predict Rajini's death and it died


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 28, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Martin Kelly. Natural Right back, solid and has performed admirably whenever given the chance. By all logic, he should play Right Back, but then Carra is undroppable for Roy.



Ahh yes..totally forgot about him...thanks...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 28, 2010)

Well done Arsenal.Thank fvck Stoke are out too.
Just hope we don't get Utd. at OT in the next round


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 28, 2010)

arsenal wins comprehensively be newcastle

good form should continue


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 29, 2010)

Good show by arse.tough match at OT this saturday.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 30, 2010)

*www.eslpod.com/eslpod_blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/pig-thumb.jpg

^^ this is my pig . dont steal it


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2010)

That pig is the solution to all your defensive problems. Play him in the "Makalele" role.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 30, 2010)

its better than fabianski!! 

and yes we need makelele back ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 30, 2010)

*www.cultofmac.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/DoubleFacePalm.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Oct 30, 2010)

• Rovers have conceded only one first-half goal in this season's Premier League - only Chelsea (0) have a better record. If games ended at half-time, Sam Allardyce's men would be third in the table, behind Manchester United and Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 30, 2010)

We get Wigan at home in the CC 
Fabianski, Sagna, Koscielny, Squillaci, Clichy, Song, Fabregas, Denilson, Arshavin, Nasri, Chamakh


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2010)

*i.a.cnn.net/si/2006/writers/the_limey/09/22/bungs.music/t1_allardyce_0920.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 30, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We get Wigan at home in the CC
> Fabianski, Sagna, Koscielny, Squillaci, Clichy, Song, Fabregas, Denilson, Arshavin, Nasri, Chamakh



Wigan are like unpredictable though. You lot might beat then 7-0, or may end up losing 1-0 too


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 30, 2010)

eboue>spudknapp


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> eboue>spudknapp



*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01154/allardyce_1154086a.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 30, 2010)

At home, watched the first half. TV now taken over by my folks


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2010)

^ Ivanovic saved yer arses and Song saved ours.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeehaw!! Bane! :d

FT - 2-1 to Chelsea!


----------



## iinfi (Oct 30, 2010)

hahahah
poor defending ... 25 points out of a possible 30 after 10 games ... Arsenal winning is not good news .. 
Chelsea v been lucky in a number of games ... Cech saved the game again for us.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 30, 2010)

Bundle of nerves to pure joy and back to being nervous inside just a couple of minutes.
Fvcking hell

Wolverhampton W.	2 - 1	Manchester C.


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2010)

Nani dive... lol moron.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 30, 2010)

And Utd fans cry over Chamakh


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 30, 2010)

WTF!!! Antonio Cassano has had his contract torn up after an argument with Sampdoria president!!!


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 30, 2010)

songs saved the day with a brilliant header


----------



## iinfi (Oct 30, 2010)

united game will end 2-3


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 30, 2010)

Can somebody explain the second goal by nani..i am confused...though it should have been a penalty in the first place...Y did gomes keep the ball & after the kick,he touched it??Baah wtf was that???


----------



## iinfi (Oct 31, 2010)

Edwin van der Sar is now 40 .... awesome old man ... amazing fellow ... cant believe someone can be a GK at that age with the level of pressure players are in these days ... three cheers to him ...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> Can somebody explain the second goal by nani..i am confused...though it should have been a penalty in the first place...Y did gomes keep the ball & after the kick,he touched it??Baah wtf was that???



When Nani went down (Penalty ffs) and tried to snatch the ball from gomes, it was a handball. Gomes thought it was a freekick but it wasn't (the ref didn't whistle), so Nani scored.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2010)

That was the usual comedy you get from Spurs.

Wenger..


> on keeping three straight clean sheets...
> That's new, that's new for me! A day where I don't have to look on the television slow motion to see why we conceded a goal does not happen often so I am very happy with that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 31, 2010)

ROFLham LOLspur indeed


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 31, 2010)

people cribbing that nani's goal was invalid,but phailing to see that United were the overall better side.cynics really.


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2010)

nani the cheat


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 31, 2010)

United were better.... nani's goal was ok..we should have got a penalty anyway.

bale continued even when the ball went out.it could have ended in a goal then spuds would have no issues... so nani's goal was even more justified
and in the end, united were the better side and we were leading 1-0 anyway


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 31, 2010)

talking about cheats

*google.com/m/imgres?client=ms-opera-mini&q=thierry+henry+handball&channel=new&start=0&site=images&imgid=vSALfFJYhahgrM:&imgsz=21222&imgurl=*www.media.onsugar.com/files/2010/01/03/1/342/3425287/9dae2b373be1d9fa_990125-thierry-henry-handball.jpg&imgrefurl=*infosport.onsugar.com/tag/THIERRY%2BHENRY%2BFIFA%2BDISCIPLINARY%2BCOMMITTEE&ht=421&wd=316&tbnh=125&tbnw=94&ei=nAvNTODaAYOIqQP3z7TrAw&ved=0CAoQ9QEwAA


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2010)

Song saved the day for us.  RVP and Ramsey set to be back soon. I'm not complaining at all.

Against Newcastle, Sczczesny was awesome apart from that initial error. No comments on his performance by anyone here?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 31, 2010)

Nani is a cvnting cheat of the highest order. Worse than Ronald0 and not even a fraction of his talent. Total disgrace of a player.




ssk_the_gr8 said:


> bale continued even when the ball went out.it could have ended in a goal then spuds would have no issues... so nani's goal was even more justified
> and in the end, united were the better side and we were leading 1-0 anyway


You are from Redcafe and I claim my ₹100



XTerminator_09 said:


> talking about cheats
> 
> *google.com/m/imgres?client=ms-opera-mini&q=thierry+henry+handball&channel=new&start=0&site=images&imgid=vSALfFJYhahgrM:&imgsz=21222&imgurl=*www.media.onsugar.com/files/2010/01/03/1/342/3425287/9dae2b373be1d9fa_990125-thierry-henry-handball.jpg&imgrefurl=*infosport.onsugar.com/tag/THIERRY%2BHENRY%2BFIFA%2BDISCIPLINARY%2BCOMMITTEE&ht=421&wd=316&tbnh=125&tbnw=94&ei=nAvNTODaAYOIqQP3z7TrAw&ved=0CAoQ9QEwAA


*cdn.epltalk.com/wp-content/uploads/soccerlens.com/_1VnWQLgzUaM/Sg8ucYUn2uI/AAAAAAAAASc/MT3AORAeqe4/s320/harry-redknapp.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 31, 2010)

> Total disgrace of a player.



that honour is reserved for lucas


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 31, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> that honour is reserved for lucas



Based on what?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 31, 2010)

erm nani did look at the ref before he scored so..i wouldn't really call him a cheat but like ronaldo,he loves to dive a lot even though that particular one should have been a penalty...VDS was brilliant..he made some great saves,rafael was quite good  against bale..VDW showed great skills before limping off...no other player really threatened the defence after that..

One thing ManU would be worried about is lack of gelling between berbatov & hernandez...berbatov looked lazy again..



Ishu Gupta said:


> When Nani went down (Penalty ffs) and tried to snatch the ball from gomes, it was a handball. Gomes thought it was a freekick but it wasn't (the ref didn't whistle), so Nani scored.



Thanks for the info


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2010)

Comeon the nani goals was totally legit.
Yeah, Nani handled it, but you play to the whistle. Gomes being a clown isn't Nani's or the referee's fault.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 31, 2010)

That reminds me is Glen Johnson fit today to play???Whats their fitness result???They should drop Carra & bring glen if possible...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2010)

A Fact for Berbatov Haters

He has scored 33 goals in 98 matches for us when Tevez (who got all the love) has scored 34 in 99 matches.


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2010)

^ yup, Berbatov is the new van Basten. 

A greater fact, Tevez is the better player out of the two. We can see how many goals he has scored for Citeh which is an inferior team. Disillusioned Man Utd fans will take Tevez over Berbatov anyday.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2010)

the fcuk?

ico's an admin? and LFC_fan's A RED??????


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 31, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Berbatov Haters


Bad Berba's Back. - RedCafe.net






Ronnie11 said:


> That reminds me is Glen Johnson fit today to play???Whats their fitness result???They should drop Carra & bring glen if possible...


Not sure Glenda is fit but Carra won't be dropped. I can even bet my house on that.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2010)

@ Redcafe

@ico
Berbatov isn't even a goalscoring striker. His main job is to create.
Tevez is getting goals at city because of Mancini's SerieA tactics.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmm, this is strange, someone explain the weird colored hyperlinks. 

And yeah, I'm back for a week atleast. Didnt ze the incident for the past 2 months


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 31, 2010)

not a berbatov hater,i infact love the way he controls the ball,tevez is awesome as well & playing well for city,just saying when berbatov has an off day,he looks lazy,scratchy...he gets frustrated & struggles to keep the ball..he has a hatrick in his name but he needs to get his form back & seeing the last 2 games or so..my observation was that he is still not able to get used to hernandez yet....lack of coordination is evident...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 31, 2010)

Agree with Ronnie.
Though Berba was good against Stoke. Decent Yesterday.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 31, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Bad Berba's Back. - RedCafe.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh the ****...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 31, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Hmm, this is strange, someone explain the weird colored hyperlinks.
> 
> And yeah, I'm back for a week atleast. Didnt ze the incident for the past 2 months



It's all an EPIC SWINDLE!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 31, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> the fcuk?
> 
> ico's an admin? and LFC_fan's A RED??????



there was a time when the football channel guys were the only one's left on tdf

and now we have taken it over


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 31, 2010)

Newcastle are absolutely humilating Sunderland :O


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow..Sunderland had 7 bookings today including one red...They are playing rough


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2010)

Now that's the way to win a derby.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 31, 2010)

gerrard has been way off the mark in first half...torres is lacking confidence...after the initial fifteen minutes,liverpool again seemed defensive,Bolton created more chances..average performance for now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 31, 2010)

Too tired to watch the game... I'm just sitting here in front of the computer, trying to make sense of how I spent my first day back home. Will go and buy a Chelsea home shirt tomorrow.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 31, 2010)

Watching the Scousers after a long time. Look completely lacklustre 

WTF is a Super Moderator?  (I missed out on becoming one. AGAIN!)


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 31, 2010)

Great goal by maxi..good pass by torres...so finally liverpool ahead... 

liverpool wins 1-0


----------



## iinfi (Nov 1, 2010)

and suddenly they are jus 3 points behing spurs ... LOL.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 1, 2010)

but i still didn't find the win convincing..if they keep playing like this,chelsea will walk all over them...some portions of the game,liverpool were defensive...the killer passes were missing & worried that torries might have a hamstring injury like cole..because he wasn't too comfortable in the last 10 min...i hope not though..but not a convincing game...roy would take it..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 1, 2010)

Heh. I missed the second half and the goal :/
Nice backheel from Torres though 



thewisecrab said:


> Watching the Scousers after a long time. Look completely lacklustre


lol


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 1, 2010)

Just after one win they are at 12th position 

if they are consistent in their performance the they could be in top 4


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2010)

Wilshere signs a 6 year contract.

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/nov_10/gun__1288623454_wilshere_contract.jpg


----------



## legendary_noob (Nov 1, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programming/67133-post-ur-c-c-programs-here-21.html#post1293831

since this is the most active thread


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 1, 2010)

legendary_noob said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programming/67133-post-ur-c-c-programs-here-21.html#post1293831
> 
> since this is the most active thread


lol         .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2010)

You got that right. Zis is ze activest thread on zis phorum.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2010)

ico said:


> Wilshere signs a 6 year contract.
> 
> *www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/nov_10/gun__1288623454_wilshere_contract.jpg



Absolutely brilliant news.People don't quite get how big this news is at the moment!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 1, 2010)

legendary_noob said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/programming/67133-post-ur-c-c-programs-here-21.html#post1293831
> 
> since this is the most active thread



true that


----------



## legendary_noob (Nov 1, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/prog...ml#post1293831

any answers to the last query?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 1, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Absolutely brilliant news.People don't quite get how big this news is at the moment!



Yeah future star in the bag. Can price him out when Barca claim he is their DNA.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 1, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeah future star in the bag. Can price him out when Barca claim he is their DNA.



 I bet Xavi's writing his speech to give in a pres conf in 2015 already


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2010)

Xavi can piss off,they would do well to get even Cesc next summer,the bankrupt cnuts.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 2, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> I bet Xavi's writing his speech to give in a pres conf in 2015 already


And if that doesn't work Messi can start complaining how inhuman is to keep players off Barca and the FIFA president will raise concerns about slavery in football.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 2, 2010)

Rafa's gone bonkers again!! 



> 'Hodgson Can't See A Priest On A Sugar Mountain'



Football365 | All The News | Football News | RAFA SUGAR-COATS HODGSON RESPONSE


----------



## Rahim (Nov 2, 2010)

> Rafa Benitez's latest reading from the Big Book Of Nonsense is far from the first time football has dipped its toe in the murky waters of cod-philosophy, so here are nine more slices of pseudo...
> 
> 10: "Sometimes you look in a field and you see a cow and you think it's a better cow than the one you've got in the field. It's a fact, right, and it never really works out that way. It's probably the same cow and it's not as good as your own cow. Some players like to think there's a better world somewhere else. It never really works." Sir Alex Ferguson over-complicates the 'grass is greener' thing.
> 
> ...



Some good ones there


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 2, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Rafa's gone bonkers again!!
> 
> 
> 
> Football365 | All The News | Football News | RAFA SUGAR-COATS HODGSON RESPONSE



Or maybe you simply can't understand


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 2, 2010)

^ I admit, it all went over my head. First it was the milk and bottle, now a mountain of sugar. What next?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 2, 2010)

He said
'Blanco y en botella. Es leche, no?'
Which translates to 'What looks like a duck, quacks like a duck..is a duck'. Considering your impressive language skills you certainly know what that means.
The media translated it literally.

One thing I learnt though, one should never speak a idiom or be ironical with the thick media lads, imagine if someone says 'Khoda pahaad nikli chuhiya', they'll translate it as "I dug up a mountain, got a rat"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 2, 2010)

^ Is that what he said??? I haven't come across the Spanish version, but if you translate that thing, it should be _'If it is white and in a bottle, it must be milk, right?'._
That's what I understand from my rudimentary Spanish. 

LOL!! Dug up a mountain, got a rat!! That would knock Cantona's seagulls and trawlers right off the top of the charts!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 2, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Is that what he said??? I haven't come across the Spanish version, but if you translate that thing, it should be _'If it is white and in a bottle, it must be milk, right?'._
> That's what I understand from my rudimentary Spanish.
> 
> LOL!! Dug up a mountain, got a rat!! That would knock Cantona's seagulls and trawlers right off the top of the charts!!



Yeah it's a Spanish idiom  Basically that spanish idiom is equivalent of the english 'duck' idiom.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 2, 2010)

^ Looking forward to hearing more from Senor Benitez.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2010)

Humiliate spurs tonight and Ill join the Rafawankers on RAWK.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 2, 2010)

^ lol
Us and Arse fans want the same thing today. Spuddy Buddies getting own3d


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2010)

Tottenham H.	1 - 0	Inter Milan
Fvck off Rafa


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 3, 2010)

The reverse is happenning 1-0 to Spuds 

Also, FC Copenhagen showing plenty of balls, 1-1 HT score, despite massive c.untlery by Bar Soaps. Valdez wasnt sent off in a CLEAR foul. So sad now it's like a routine thing with Bar Soap and cheating


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 3, 2010)

Poor first half from United. Great goals in the second half.

TH 3 - 1 IM
Bale was such a beast in this match. Utterly unplayable.8)


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2010)

Rafa sucks.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 3, 2010)

rafa sucks x 2

but now some will argue that the inter players sucked 

great 2nd half display from united,with berba back to what he does best  
standout players for me were scholesy n carrick

btw,scrap that poll n make Barca a commonly hated team


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 3, 2010)

wenger is impressed by the growth of JACK WILSHIRE 

Premier League football news from the Barclays Premier League | Wenger surprise at Wilshere progress

spurs wins comprehensively against Inter milan 

Barcelona drew and MANU wins


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 3, 2010)

Copenhagen played very well yesterday. They could have won if they'd taken the chances that came their way. Valdes was incredibly lucky to stay on the pitch after fouling N'Doye outside his area with a high knee to the striker's face!! Alves should have been off too, after kicking out at an FCK player. Still, Bar-salona could have won it at the death, Pedro's shot hitting the post.

Benitez: If it's white and flies past Maicon...it has to be Bale!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 3, 2010)

ico said:


> Rafa sucks.





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Tottenham H.	1 - 0	Inter Milan
> Fvck off Rafa





XTerminator_09 said:


> rafa sucks x 2



Man I regret wanting Spuddies to lose. Spuddies winning CL matches is totally worth it   

EDIT:
OMG! What a player Bale is. Phenomenal. What a player. World Class. Maicon totally humiliated.
Modric is some player as well. What a pass to set up the first goal.

Spurs deserve the plaudits, to beat the European Champions and that too in such a style deserves credit. Kudos. 
Arse fans are calming themselves by going 'rafa sucks' and other shite now  Well done Spurs


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 3, 2010)

> MANU





> OMG! What a player Bale is. Phenomenal. What a player. World Class. Maicon totally humiliated.
> Modric is some player as well. What a pass to set up the first goal.


the lad is hyped.how inter failed to deal with him was my reason for this:


> rafa sucks x 2



also: Tottenham 3-1 Inter: Inter fail to deal with Bale | Zonal Marking
^epic.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 3, 2010)

^ his performance was brilliant, and he is just 21. But yeah Rafa got his tactics wrong here, and the article is good, covers up the game tactics pretty well. However I disagree about the part about the deeper line reasoning.
Nice to see you giving the reasoning on your assertion unlike the arse lads who are too pissed to be within reason


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 3, 2010)

dude,im glad you acknowledged,but i do have reasons to explain behind *most* of my rants 

Manchester City manager Roberto Mancini to sell Shaun Wright-Phillips and Wayne Bridge - Telegraph

you listening JT?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 3, 2010)

^ Now, wasn't that Bridge deal a good one? 12M for a reserve left-back!! 

Err, just don't mention the SWP deal. Pretty please. 



> "It's called 'the quack'. One of the lads actually dances like that on a Saturday night, and when we go away every year, the lads decide what celebration I am going to do the next year. They actually picked that one, so I have got to do it. one of the lads actually dances like that, so you can imagine what he looks like on a Saturday night" - Newcastle Kevin Nolan explains his ducky celebration



LMAO!!! Now who could be the 'lad' in question?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 3, 2010)

carroll??  or wait,amoebi? xD


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2010)

Joey Barton?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2010)

Emmanuel Eboue.

Theo scores!
Sprints on a through cross and finishes a one on one from outside the box


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 4, 2010)

Fantastic game going on between madrid & milan.. milan 2-1 up...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2010)

Shakhtar are diving cvnts,Srna is disgraceful.

2-1 FT.Poor performance from the full backs mainly cost us the game.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 4, 2010)

holy crap..madrid equalizes at 94th Min...2-2

madrid milan 2-2


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 4, 2010)

Damien Comolli joins LFC - Liverpool FC

He has worked for Arsenal and Spurs. Not sure how he will fit in as Director of Football.
Any comments on how good/bad he is Arse fans?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 4, 2010)

^they say he's the one behind bale's discovery.lets see how he handles the liverpool situation.


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 4, 2010)

Milan had the chance to beat Madrid but they made it with a draw

arsenal lost to shakhtar 

now they have to beat BRAGA on 23rd November


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Damien Comolli joins LFC - Liverpool FC
> 
> He has worked for Arsenal and Spurs. Not sure how he will fit in as Director of Football.
> Any comments on how good/bad he is Arse fans?





> In 1996 he joined Arsenal and spent seven seasons as a European scout and is credited with the discovery of several of Arsenal's players such as Kolo Touré, *Emmanuel Eboué* and Gaël Clichy.



Must be pretty epic then.


----------



## ico (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 4, 2010)

Chelsea 4-1 Spartak Moskva.

Branislav Ivanovic with a brace.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2010)

Branislav Ivanovic is the new face of Chelsea B-)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 4, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Shakhtar are diving cvnts,Srna is disgraceful.



Chamakh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok,Chamakh goes down easily in the box upon the slightest of contact but which striker doesn't?
We are talking about feigning head injuries and getting right up and running when your team has the ball.


----------



## ico (Nov 4, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We are talking about feigning head injuries and getting right up and running when your team has the ball.


This is Drogba.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 4, 2010)

^that is a fvckin disgrace


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 4, 2010)

^ Nope, that is Dani Alves.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 4, 2010)

> Shakhtar are diving cvnts,Srna is disgraceful.





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ok,Chamakh goes down easily in the box upon the slightest of contact but which striker doesn't?
> We are talking about feigning head injuries and getting right up and running when your team has the ball.


Being a hypocrite is the best thing in teh world 



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Nope, that is Dani Alves.


O RLY?
*i.cr3ation.co.uk/dl/s1/gif/a095b62ba601cdf2e9b5ff3d0e9c8069_biscuitsshakey.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 4, 2010)

^ Oh, right!! I forgot about Biscuits! 

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-11-04.jpg

Let ze juankfest begin!!


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 4, 2010)

^ 

gerrard saves liv's arse yet again with a hattrick against a well organised napoli


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, Tottenham fans jizzed in their pants, while Bar Soap sucked so hard I think they were partners.

(obv cant post the whole thought, I might be banned for a vulgar message  But you get the point  )


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 5, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> gerrard saves liv's arse yet again with a hattrick against a well organised napoli


I hope it bring him bang back to form. 
Chelsea next. Tough to be optimistic, but let's see.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2010)

*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/04_02/ChelseaDrogba2DM_468x318.jpg

Beware of the Drog.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 5, 2010)

Er what? What did ya say?

*chefsnews.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/ryanbabel.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2010)

^ Nozzing. Y'all be seeing it soon.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2010)

*pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/football14.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 5, 2010)

^^HAHAHA..lol..nice


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 5, 2010)

@Arsenal_Gunners

lol... from where is this gif?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2010)

Saw it on Redcafe.Don't know the venue.

[youtube]1bK20pm5XR8[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 5, 2010)

^ ^ wtf


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 6, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/football14.gif



kickin him out of the field and the stadium


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2010)

NSFW



Spoiler



[youtube]yknUYaxB45M[/youtube]


Watch the 2nd part too. XD


----------



## iinfi (Nov 6, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ok,Chamakh goes down easily in the box upon the slightest of contact but which striker doesn't?
> We are talking about feigning head injuries and getting right up and running when your team has the ball.



typical arse fan ... LOL
i didnt zee the incident ... right from the manager to the smallest fan ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2010)

WTF?Fergus put Hargreaves in the starting line up and guess what,he is off injured again.Has he even featured in a reserve game?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 6, 2010)

Hargo got his hamstring pulled. Apparently he was told to come off on slightest pain.

Very annoying match btw. Probably harsh on wolves.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 6, 2010)

^^yeah it was harsh
but loved it... the last moment victories are the sweetest
Park was awesome...and Bebe has such awesome speed and such awesomely poor crossing

scholes brings so much control to our play
we seriously need a replacement for him...quick


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 6, 2010)

Spurs


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 6, 2010)

Manchester United just got a close win 

strike from Park Ji Sung saved their day


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 7, 2010)

lol..spurs lost..but bolton played well...man u had a average game really....was more like a B team put up..but still managed to win...


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 7, 2010)

Gutted for hargreaves.really feel for him,specially after you play your first game for 777 days and only last 4 1/2 mins.

the positive is its just a hamstring,which is common.hope he works his way back to fitness.fergie decided to start him just to remove that element of fear from his mind,and it backfired 

[youtube]XbiwJH3oqjs[/youtube]
my first goal in pes11


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 7, 2010)

^^ i have given up on hargreaves ... 
if he played like berba(eazzzzzy laidback ) i would be hopeful but he plays like a terrier running around tackling + he's a DM!
he is so injury prone now, if he doesn't change his style he wont ever come back

this for people who did not see ze incident!

*www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/arti...ccused-having-affair-French-rapper-Donya.html

Arsenal Request Privacy After Allegations Into Manager Arsene Wenger's Private Life - Goal.com

one thing i'm sure of is we're not going to get stuff like this from our respected manager


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2010)

Arsenal request privacy after that incident? 

Arsewipes are the first ones to jump onto anyone else's back when something like than happens, blowing their 'holier than thou' trumpet!! Ooooh, how the tables turn! 

Oh, and did anyone see ze incident where Hernandez or Little Pea-brain dived vs Wolves yesterday? Looks like he is learning fast, with Nano-brain as mentor!!


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2010)

The Sun who were the first to report have removed their article.  Nothing more than vapour.

May be Kl@w~24 wants to see a couple of more shags from John Terry.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2010)

^ Didn't you read? The woman in question herself denied that any 'affair' took place. You probably did not see ze incident.


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2010)

Everyone denied.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2010)

^ Let's wait till Arsene's latest plaything deines it.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 7, 2010)

I didnt see ze incident.was busy losing teh tottenham way


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Arsenal request privacy after that incident?
> 
> Arsewipes are the first ones to jump onto anyone else's back when something like than happens, blowing their 'holier than thou' trumpet!! Ooooh, how the tables turn!


Who gives a sh1t unless it affects his career?Even the rags haven't pushed the story further.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hy-hy-hy-hypocrites!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2010)

How is that?Noone posted about Rooney or Terry stuff till it had some bearing on footballing matters. 
If you want the material to gossip then well...

Anyway
Fabianski Sagna Squillaci Koscielny Clichy Song Wilshere Nasri Walcott Fabregas Chamakh

Guess who returns on the bench-the mythical creature himself.


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2010)

lol, we might end up losing this one.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 7, 2010)

Arsene Wenger   
He probably didn't see ze incident but dit zit anyway


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 7, 2010)

Arse lose.deserved win for newcastle,who move upto 4th.ok,5th now,balotelli mf'er scored 2 for citeh


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2010)

Arses lose to a team in black & white again!


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2010)

^^ WBA is actually navy blue stripes.  It appears as if the stripes are black, but they aren't.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 7, 2010)

damn defense exposed again ... we want makelele back
wat sense it makes to leave drogs on the bench is beyond me....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2010)

Credit to Newcastle,very well done.
The PL is not ours to win this season,although I still believe we will win a cup this season.

Come on Liverpool!


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2010)

lol, Dogbra diving twat.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 7, 2010)

tactical mistake by loti has cost us dearly ...

its a real drubbing ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 7, 2010)

Yesterday@#krow said:
			
		

> *<klaw24>*our team is 20x of yours


----------



## iinfi (Nov 7, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The PL is not ours to win this season,although I still believe we will win a cup this season.



its jus november mate ... if this were march 5 point gap mite be too much ... still a long way to go with the tricky Christmas season still coming ...


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2010)

Maxi should have scored it for the GD. noob.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 7, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Credit to Newcastle,very well done.
> *The PL is not ours to win this season*,although I still believe we will win a cup this season.
> 
> Come on Liverpool!


Time to set it right from now on?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 7, 2010)

Cech tripped him.

Anyways what a day. 8)


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2010)

I actually think we'll win the EPL this time because we know we won't win it. 



iinfi said:


> tactical mistake by loti has cost us dearly ...
> 
> its a real drubbing ...


When you don't have any idea about football, then don't talk about it. 

Chelsea actually dominated Liverpool.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 7, 2010)

ico said:


> Chelsea actually dominated Liverpool.


Second half yes. First half we were better.



iinfi said:


> tactical mistake by loti has cost us dearly ...
> 
> its a real drubbing ...





*www.biking2work.co.uk/mango.JPG


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 7, 2010)

iinfi said:


> its a real drubbing ...



lol..... what  an expert opinion!

did you even watch the match... 
chelsea dominated ....don't make random comments


----------



## iinfi (Nov 7, 2010)

ico said:


> When you don't have any idea about football, then don't talk about it.
> 
> Chelsea actually dominated Liverpool.



chelsea may v dominated for a greater part of second half ... but wat matters in the end is the result .... 2-0 for sure is a drubbing ....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 7, 2010)

now the table looks much better  
it just needs a little more improvement


----------



## iinfi (Nov 7, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> lol..... what  an expert opinion!
> 
> did you even watch the match...
> chelsea dominated ....don't make random comments



talk abt results buddy  .. wat u did for 90mins dont count ..... 
arsenal fans mite be used to seeing their team dominating for 90mins and end up forgetting where their goal is ... LOL


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 7, 2010)

iinfi you are a good lad. keep it up


----------



## iinfi (Nov 8, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> iinfi you are a good lad. keep it up



i knw man ... plz dont embarrass me .... 
n hey look i told u .. liverpool will end up 4th this season .... they are on their way ....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 8, 2010)

^^eggjactly...keep it up


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2010)

iinfi said:


> talk abt results buddy  .. wat u did for 90mins dont count .....
> arsenal fans mite be used to seeing their team dominating for 90mins and end up forgetting where their goal is ... LOL


Fact is, you don't have a clue about football.  This is what we are talking about.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 8, 2010)

Today I am so happy, coz Chelsea lost. I hate Chelsea. Now I am confident United will win against City.
ManUtd RULES...


----------



## iinfi (Nov 8, 2010)

ico said:


> Fact is, you don't have a clue about football.  This is what we are talking about.



do u? hahaha


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2010)

iinfi said:


> do u? hahaha


more than you hahaha 

*cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/04/blow-monkey-nail-dryer.jpg

There is a difference between a "tactical blunder" and just one of those days when the ball doesn't go into the net. Chelsea suffered the latter.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 8, 2010)

if playing kalou and zhirkov ahead of drogs against liverpool is not tactical blunder then tell me what is .... have a look at his record against liverpool ....
unless he was injured or not 100% fit, starting him on the bench makes no logical sense to me when we know that 3 points against liverpool is very very vital ... we also know there is very little chance of coming back into the game, once liverpool take the lead ..we v seen this too, on more than one occasion.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 8, 2010)

What a great game..so happy for liverpool...torres was at its old best..fantastic goal esp the second one...looks like they are back...welcome back Liverpool..you have rediscovered yourself..am glad to be proved wrong for once..was predicting a chelsea win but am happy..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 8, 2010)

ico said:


> There is a difference between a "tactical blunder" and just one of those days when *PEPE didn't allow* the ball doesn't *to* go into the net. Chelsea suffered the latter.


Fixed


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Nov 8, 2010)

Its november slump again for arsenal. Its really frustrating.


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 8, 2010)

iinfi said:


> if playing kalou and zhirkov ahead of drogs against liverpool is not tactical blunder then tell me what is .... have a look at his record against liverpool ....
> unless he was injured or not 100% fit, starting him on the bench makes no logical sense to me when we know that 3 points against liverpool is very very vital ... we also know there is very little chance of coming back into the game, once liverpool take the lead ..we v seen this too, on more than one occasion.



Man he was not completely recovered from fever thats why he was in bench.
No lamps,essien n drogba and torres at his best..then what else can we expect..? But in 2nd half chelsea played better.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 8, 2010)

When Park Ji-Sung is Manchester United's hero, you know there are problems at Old Trafford - Goal.com

thats pathetic  but then again thats goal.com


----------



## Joker (Nov 8, 2010)

iinfi could u stop your self ownage?

goaldotgarbage are twats.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 8, 2010)

Joker said:


> iinfi could u stop your self ownage?



this is my best place to do tp .... wat better than bore u guys


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 8, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Second half yes. First half we were better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL..wtf was that??Didn't notice it yest...fans selling fruits at Anfield??..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 8, 2010)

Bad luck. Zat's all. Just one of those days. 

@Pool_Fan: Our team is 20x your team (not just in cost). Fackt!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 8, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Bad luck. Zat's all. Just one of those days.
> 
> @Pool_Fan: Our team is 20x your team (not just in cost). Fackt!



20x


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2010)

*@fabio_capello_*

"Man Utd fans. Clear your club's 80 Million losses by simply setting up a stall where you can be punched for 1 pound."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2010)

Arsenal have launched an appeal against Kos' red card.Fair play in my opinion.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 9, 2010)

@Pool_Fan: Nice to see you laughing after a time when everyone else was laughing at your team.


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2010)

Suddenly a wave of optimism has taken over the scousers.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 9, 2010)

Chelsea Pitch Owners - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> In purchasing the freehold and the naming rights, the intention was to ensure that Stamford Bridge could never again be sold to property developers and that the Chelsea FC name could not be traded on outside of the stadium. Should Chelsea decide to move to another stadium in the future, they will not be able to use the name Chelsea Football Club





So with recent news of Chelsea planning to move to a new stadium any ideas for a new name for your club Kl@w? 
If you want we all have good recommendations


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 9, 2010)

Polymer FC,anyone? or RussianOilspill FC?


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2010)

CSKA Fulham or Lokomotiv Fulham should be fine.


----------



## Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

you all are wrong

ЦСКА Chelsea or Локомотив Chelsea


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 9, 2010)

Pedali Shiban FC?


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2010)

hmmm ok


----------



## Joker (Nov 9, 2010)

*images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20081023115215/uncyclopedia/images/thumb/6/68/Chelski.jpg/250px-Chelski.jpg

Crest changes too?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 9, 2010)

Russian Institute FC


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 9, 2010)

Nope, WeWillStillOwnYerAsses FC. 

Joker, how original...


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 9, 2010)

Joker...you are a dead man..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 9, 2010)

What a sh1te week it has been.
Kos' appeal has been rejected and TV has suffered a set back.


> We don’t have good news about Thomas Vermaelen,” said the manager. “He had a little set-back yesterday in training and he has to see specialists again.
> 
> “I don’t know where we go with Thomas time-wise but at the moment he can not play. I can’t give you any time scale at all. On the scan his Achilles is completely clear but as soon as he stays out for a while it tightens up and he has pain. We don’t know the source of his pain.
> 
> “Diaby is the same. He has a test Wednesday or Thursday. If he gets through that it will be very quick, if he still has pain he will have to see a specialist.”



This is Rosicky style news,not good at all.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 9, 2010)

^^arse is cursed.. I'm not superstitious but i feel compelled to say this


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 10, 2010)

^ more like self-inflicted


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2010)

None of them were injured in training with us Must be the curse of being Tottenham's neighbors.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 10, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Must be the curse of being Tottenham's neighbors.



now thats a sad one A_G
way below your standards


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 10, 2010)

Tottenham 1-1 Sunderland

[youtube]QIKvy4OIOjA[/youtube]

 gallas and kaboul


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 10, 2010)

must say that gyan was a good buy for sunderland..$hit defending really...


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 10, 2010)

The Manchester Derby tonight,and given the host of injuries Utd have,wont be surprised if their unbeaten record broke.But its still city,the knack of scoring added time goals may still help Utd


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2010)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-11-10.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Nov 10, 2010)

Timing and channel of the derby please.

Timing  on espnstar schedule
04:30 am on ESPN	Match: Manchester City vs. Manchester United

thats damn cruel


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 10, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-11-10.jpg


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

hahahahaha niaaaaaaaaa 



Rahim said:


> Timing and channel of the derby please.
> 
> Timing  on espnstar schedule
> 04:30 am on ESPN	Match: Manchester City vs. Manchester United
> ...


Sopcast + MyP2P.eu :: Free Live Sports on your PC, Live Football, MLB, NBA, NHL and more...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi friends, back after a long time.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

Wolves deserve a point here.

Chamkahkhkhakahkahakah!~~~~~~~~~

what a game seriously....

btw, Kevin Doyle is a great player.

Fabianski. 

and I love Eboue.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 11, 2010)

Still 0-0 with 15 mins to go. Come on!!


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Still *0-0* with 15 mins to go. Come on!!


@ FT.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 11, 2010)

^^^


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 11, 2010)

What a dire match. Mancini and his 11 defenders....
I wake up till 3:30 to watch the "Derby" and i get this.

Still I liked
Rafael taking on Tevez
Vidic

Adebayor took 5 mins to get ready with 6 mins remaining. LOL


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

Can't criticize Mancini. Both the teams were equally dire.

Aston Villa vs Blackpool and Wolves vs Arsenal were the best matches today.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 11, 2010)

Well we actually tried to attack a bit.
Fletch and Carrick got forward more often that Yaya. And he is their best on going forward.
Only Scholes didn't get forward much.

Nothing we could do with 4Def and 2Def Mids who didn't move forward and an extra LB.

Still both teams were more scared of losing than wanting to win.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Still both teams were more scared of losing than wanting to win.


This spoils a derby.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2010)

well again this is mainly because of the media hype.They hyped it so much,it is but natural for the players to come under so much pressure before the game,that they dont play their normal game.Ditto like the england team in the WC.


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 11, 2010)

Arsenal back on Winning ways 

Thanks to Chamakh double strike


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow...even after spending insane amount of money,they couldn't beat Man Utd..Lol.....Had chamakh not been substituted in the last game to RVP against newcastle,they could have atleast salvaged a draw out of it..he is a sensational player...& Looks like liverpool is back to their 'away form'... ...Heard kuyt got substituted for poulson.... ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2010)

Essien got sent off. Fair enough. Fibreglass should have seen red as well. And Wenger says other teams are out to get his players. That's the 2nd reckless tackle by one of his own players after he waged his war against bad tackles.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 11, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Essien got sent off. Fair enough. Fibreglass should have seen red as well. And Wenger says other teams are out to get his players. That's the 2nd reckless tackle by one of his own players after he waged his war against bad tackles.



Fibreglass???U mean fabregas???


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

Fabregas' tackled was bad. He got a yellow for it. When Mick McCarthy doesn't have any problem with it, why do you?  Fabregas went for the ball, I couldn't see any intent from him to hurt the player. He didn't even know that the Wolves player has got hurt when he got up.

Assien's tackle on the other hand was out of this world.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2010)

^ You obviously did not see ze incident. Essien barely got a touch on the player. Go see it again. He was carded because it was two-footed.
 Wenger always  comes out whining whenever that happens to his players. Other players also go for the ball. I can't see any intent from them to hurt fellow players.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

So...Fabregas's tackle wasn't two footed.  The "other leg" just got stuck in between the legs for Wolves player. There wasn't any intent from Assien, when I have said it was?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2010)

I think we should just blame it on the ref and move on. On any other day, it'd have been a red. I just raised the issue to make the most blinkered of Arses realize that other teams are NOT out to get their players. Hopefully, now Arsene knows. 



> I wonder if Arsene Wenger and Cesc Fabregas would have responded with such good grace had the roles been reversed at Molineux last night? Mick McCarthy is not a media darling (admittedly because he sounds as thick as two short planks) but given some of the abuse his Wolves team have been on the receiving end of from such intellectual luminaries as Danny Murphy, McCarthy could've been forgiven for really milking it. Instead he accepted the apology and case closed, I hope his example will show the drama queens in Premier League that this is still a contact sport and these things will sometimes happen



Ahem...


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

well, Blackburn and Stoke are always out to hurt everyone.

anyways...


Spoiler



*img248.imageshack.us/img248/3469/wfte.jpg





Spoiler



*img574.imageshack.us/img574/81/106683878.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 11, 2010)

ico said:


> well, Blackburn and Stoke are always out to hurt everyone.
> 
> anyways...
> 
> ...



Ok now that is just vulgar..  

Didn't see the game..did essien get a direct red or something??What happened with fabregas thing??Can anyone enlighten me pls?


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

Basically both the tackles were bad and could have been Red. Fabregas got lucky and it was only a yellow. But the linesman had obviously viewed ze incident well. The referee had taken his opinion before booking Fabregas.

---



			
				Ian Holloway said:
			
		

> "I am paid to be the manager of Blackpool Football Club and paid to utilise them in a 25-man squad," Holloway said. "I did not play anyone outside my 25 yesterday, so I don't know what on Earth they are talking about. They should judge my team on how they played. If they had lost 10-0, maybe then I had played a weakened team.
> 
> "I need to take this squad forward to see who is good enough and who isn't and I believe they all are - I would not have signed them otherwise."
> 
> ...



Video: *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/b/blackpool/9178229.stm

Premier league needs characters like him.

---

Wojciech Szczesny pens new long-term deal - *www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/wojciech-szczesny-pens-new-long-term-contract


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 12, 2010)

the andersred blog

^^epic epic financial analysis,especially cool for the Q1 results which will be coming soon.


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2010)

^^ I reckon, you'll like this blog too: The Swiss Ramble

Perhaps, the best out there with some funny images + great insight.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2010)

I follow arseblog and gunnerblog. Not many financial analyses, but nice for Arsenal fans.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2010)

Great news regarding Chesny,thought he was about to slip away.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

yup, our long term future is secured.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2010)

Just listened to Holloway's rant,and I agree with it.Even though it was Wenger who first raised questions about Wolves' team selection last year,the managers have the right to rotate and prioritise their games,IMO.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

well, at that time McCarthy had acted like a twat and publicly said that he doesn't expect to win the game. This was wrong.

Holloway went there with his other players, but went there to win.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 13, 2010)

Lamps injured again ... Once upon a time he had a record 164 consecutive Premier League appearances to his name. At 32 he is one the most loved names in west London.
neither essien nor obi are able to create the same impact as lamps used to do in every game even when they are at their peak. obi is still young and sud be moulded to fit into the  makelele role instead of using him as a attacking option ... McEachran n Kakuta sud be given more exposure. they r natural attacking players and one of them sud be long term replacements for Lamps..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 13, 2010)

iinfi said:


> Lamps injured again ... Once upon a time he had a record 164 consecutive Premier League appearances to his name. At 32 he is one the most loved names in west London.
> neither essien nor obi are able to create the same impact as lamps used to do in every game even when they are at their peak. obi is still young and sud be moulded to fit into the  makelele role instead of using him as a attacking option ... McEachran n Kakuta sud be given more exposure. they r natural attacking players and one of them sud be long term replacements for Lamps..



he's become old... he will become injury prone


----------



## iinfi (Nov 13, 2010)

do u guys think the donating to wiki foundation and CRY wud make a diff. i mean does money reach the people who need it ??
I donated $10 to wiki and $40 to CRY.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ nice 

terrible 1st half from United.wont be surprised if we come home empty handed 

fvck off wes brown


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2010)

Come on Villa!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 13, 2010)

*images.redcafe.net/images/smilies/houllier.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 13, 2010)

one of the worst performance ever but also one of the best games this season..villa looks like its gonna become a good team...utd should be ashamed of themselves,they were sleepwalking ...manage to catch macheda & obertan's performance for the first time..macheda looks like a good buy,obertan has good speed..good players..though was wondering wtf was smalling doing at CF..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2010)

Feck.
Still,it is 2 points dropped.We have to capitalize on it if we want to hang in there.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 13, 2010)

XTerminator said:


> ^^ nice
> 
> terrible 1st half from United.wont be surprised if we come home empty handed
> 
> fvck off wes brown



yea man ...m earning a handful as of now ... so have money to spare ... 
hopefully things will get better ...  .. n i v the power to donate more .... 
it really feels good whn i giv money in charity ... 

btw never seen u swearing ..wat happ .. bad game for united .. were lucky to get a point ...


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

iinfi said:


> btw never seen u swearing


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 13, 2010)

iinfi said:


> btw never seen u swearing


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 13, 2010)

iinfi said:


> btw never seen u swearing


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2010)

iinfi said:


> btw never seen u swearing


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 13, 2010)

iinfi said:


> btw never seen u swearing


----------



## iinfi (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ wats dat abt?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 13, 2010)

hey but yeah,im a nice guy here  come on irc for teh lulz though 



iinfi said:


> ^^ wats dat abt?



theyre loling because you mentioned i never swear


----------



## iinfi (Nov 13, 2010)

XTerminator said:


> theyre loling because you mentioned i never swear



tbh iv never seen u swear ...i dont spend much time here though ...


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 13, 2010)

yea as i said i never swear here.but on the irc...


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2010)

^^he  nails newbies


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 13, 2010)

XTerminator said:


> yea as i said i never swear here


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

XTerminator said:


> yea as i said i never swear here.


----------



## Who (Nov 13, 2010)

XTerminator said:


> yea as i said i never swear here.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2010)

XTerminator said:


> yea as i said i never swear here


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

XTerminator said:


> yea as i said i never swear here.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 13, 2010)

ki ho gaya bhai??

hahaha
jus saw the highlights ... Barbie doll missed a sitter ... cant understand y utd bought him in the first place ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 14, 2010)

Worst performance ever by Liverpool...Konchesky sucked ass,worst **** ever..skrtel was busy wrestling & carragher with his aerial long passes..poor strategies,,lucas sent off..seriously somebody gouge my eyes out...


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


>





Liverpool_fan said:


>





ico said:


>





Who said:


>


----------



## iinfi (Nov 14, 2010)

this is not the first time Chelsea dropped points against teams which were in their worst form.. this season its Liverpool ... they dropped points again Spurs when they were Bottomham. ... ~huh~


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 14, 2010)

Haha...United draw,City draw,Pools lost what a perfect weekend this is turning out to be.Arsenal draw/loss would be icing on cake


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 14, 2010)

Good thing I dozed off during half time eh? 


Ronnie11 said:


> Worst performance ever by Liverpool...Konchesky sucked ass,worst **** ever..skrtel was busy wrestling & carragher with his aerial long passes..poor strategies,,lucas sent off..seriously somebody gouge my eyes out...


To be honest, seeing Carragher at Right Back in spite of Kelly being fit and playing well, Meireles being played on the right, and the style the team played in the first half, this was bound to happen.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2010)

It is Hodgson vs. Mancini in the sack race


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2010)

imo mancini will win it.Mark Hughes wouldve done a *far* better job than Mancini.they both had the same no. of points at this stage,while hughes' team was far more positive-minded.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 14, 2010)

Citeh are still top 4. Mancini should be there at Citeh till end of the season, sacking him before would be knee jerk.
As for Hodgson, YouTube - Hitler finds out Roy Hodgson is still manager


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 14, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Haha...United draw,City draw,Pools lost what a perfect weekend this is turning out to be.Arsenal draw/loss would be icing on cake


Yes if chelsea drew as well,it would be a super duper week as well.. 


Liverpool_fan said:


> Good thing I dozed off during half time eh?
> 
> To be honest, seeing Carragher at Right Back in spite of Kelly being fit and playing well, Meireles being played on the right, and the style the team played in the first half, this was bound to happen.



ahh yes meireles on right & maxi on left....what surprises me most is what does roy see in carragher now...he doesn't get a decent pass in,he lacks speed,his aerial long passes are garbage,its criminal to see kelly at the bench...he still thinks this is a fulham squad..lfc has been playing quite deep in last 2 games,they need to stop backing passing to the keeper so often...
On a brighter note,now that lucas is out,we get to see some poulsen's brilliance..i wouldn't be surprised if they drop points against west ham as well...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 14, 2010)

LiverLOLl!! They only raise their game against the 'big' sides.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 14, 2010)

So where was the 'raised game' against the two Manchester sides, eh? 
It was Torres and Reina who won us that game, otherwise the <insert new name for the club /> would have beaten us too.
And yeah get over that beating  You lot are potentially 4-6 points clear at the top.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 14, 2010)

Get over it? Bah, only Torres beat us. 

I'm just disappointed that we lost to 2 sides (Man Citeh & Pool) who are in such dreadful form ATM.


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> Yes if chelsea drew as well,it would be a super duper week as well..



Man its already a won game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 14, 2010)

^ Err......


----------



## iinfi (Nov 14, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So where was the 'raised game' against the two Manchester sides, eh?
> I




read klaw's post again ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 14, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Man its already a won game.


erm, OK


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone thinks otherwise just tune to ESPN @ 9.30 PM to watch it to be convinced.


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2010)

^ hmm, I did that when the match was at Anfield. anyways, let's see.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 14, 2010)

ico said:


> ^ hmm, I did that when the match was at Anfield. anyways, let's see.



Lol..i was just gonna say that..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Anyone thinks otherwise just tune to ESPN @ 9.30 PM to watch it to be convinced.



I like that attitude,all or nothing  

Arsenal: Fabianski, Sagna, Djourou, Squillaci, Clichy, Nasri, Song, Wilshere, Arshavin, Fabregas, Chamakh.
Subs: Szczesny, Rosicky, van Persie, Walcott, Denilson, Eboue, Gibbs


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2010)

fu(king hell, this DST thing sucks. Totally ruins my planning on atleast two days a year. BST = UTC now. We are back at +5.5 BST now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2010)

Its a pain in the arse with the CL games for me.
Nasri has really ripped them apart in this one!

Whew that got hairy.Good 3 points


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2010)

Great result.

Watch this:

[youtube]7hQAjyWhC7s[/youtube]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2010)

at the goal vs. Chelsea.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 14, 2010)

> Sunderland hold on for the remaining minute and a chorus of boos rings out around Stamford Bridge as the whistle goes for half-time.


Boo Hoo Boys


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2010)

ico said:


> Great result.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> [youtube]7hQAjyWhC7s[/youtube]





this at a bit higher level
[youtube]LBWtXhb0nBU[/youtube]

part 2
[youtube]y5YA3exiu8I[/youtube]

2-0 

Sunderland fans having a blast


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 14, 2010)

We're losing 3-0 at home to Sunder-fecking-land. Unbelievablement. 

If nothing else, at least admire my guts for coming out and posting this.


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Man its already a won game.





ajai5777 said:


> Anyone thinks otherwise just tune to ESPN @ 9.30 PM to watch it to be convinced.



*edwardkhoo.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/cute-monkey.jpg

Thanks.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 14, 2010)

^ I fecking hate complacency. In this league, there are no certainties.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 14, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Man its already a won game.





ajai5777 said:


> Anyone thinks otherwise just tune to ESPN @ 9.30 PM to watch it to be convinced.


*img139.imageshack.us/img139/1003/sdqz5.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 14, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Man its already a won game.


such an EPIC PHAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*files.myopera.com/Nibu/albums/162927/idiot.gif

we're just waitin for u dude....


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2010)

> Unbelievablement







> Anyone thinks otherwise just tune to ESPN @ 9.30 PM to watch it to be convinced.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lol..can't help but laugh ....Got royally screwed....


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 14, 2010)

I am a dead man..dont kill me further


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 14, 2010)

We were dire. Didn't deserve to get anything out of that game. Fair enough?

It's just one of those days... Although tomorrow it will be a tough day in office, sitting next to Mancs and Arses.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 14, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> We're losing 3-0 at home to *Sunder-fecking-land*. Unbelievablement.




And oh btw:


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I am a dead man..dont kill me further


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_cool.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I am a dead man..dont kill me further







> Anyone thinks otherwise just tune to ESPN @ 9.30 PM to watch it to be convinced.





extra  for the 100% plastic Chelsea fans at the sh1tehole Bridge


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 14, 2010)

XTerminator said:


> extra  for the 100% plastic Chelsea fans at the sh1tehole Bridge


hahahaha niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2010)

*i54.tinypic.com/2n1rfx5.png


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2010)

^ the* 3-0 loss* to sunderland was a combination of Wilkin's curse and Fergie's Masterplan(Welbeck) 




> Anyone thinks otherwise just tune to ESPN @ 9.30 PM to watch it to be convinced.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 14, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I am a dead man..dont kill me further



we're not gonna spare u.... u were acting way too cocky lad...
now u've put yourself on a platter to get @#$@#$$$


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 14, 2010)

This isnt the end of the world.We played with out Terry,Alex,Essien n lamps.We will be back strongly and we are still on top.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Anyone thinks otherwise just tune to ESPN @ 9.30 PM to watch it to be convinced.


-3 vs sunderland at home


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2010)

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll17/kepek_2008/chewsea.png

I say, "BOOOOOOOOOMCHIKAWAWA Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooomchikawawa"


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> This isnt the end of the world.We played with out Terry,Alex,Essien n lamps.We will be back strongly and we are still on top.



he's coming back lads......


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2010)

and it could have been worse...

there was a really pathetic challenge by Ivanovic deserving of a red.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 15, 2010)

> BOOOOOOOOOMCHIKAWAWA Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooomchikawawa







> We will be back strongly



to face yet another trollage


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Haha...United draw,City draw,Pools lost what a perfect weekend this is turning out to be.Arsenal draw/loss would be icing on cake





Tables turned on Mr. ajai5777. What a weekend for Arsenal. Sitting within 2 points of Chelsea now with a victory in a tough away fixture.


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2010)

So, it actually turned out to be a great weekend for us. 

COME ON YOU GUNNERS!!!!!!


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 15, 2010)

^^^
You people are the biggest chokers ever..so no big deal.Only threat is United.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 15, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> This isnt the end of the world.We played with out Terry,Alex,Essien n lamps.We will be back strongly and we are still on top.



This is the problem with Chelsea. No depth in their squad.

@ 3-0 Chelsea


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> This is the problem with Chelsea. No depth in their squad.


They have more depth than Man Utd and Arsenal combined. Get real.



ajai5777 said:


> ^^^
> You people are the biggest chokers ever..so no big deal.Only threat is United.


You believe in history??  I actually don't.

Just for the fact, you ended up making an idiot of yourself yesterday. So, stop crying and avoid predicting things atleast for a few days. You'll feel better.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 15, 2010)

ico said:


> They have more depth than Man Utd and Arsenal combined. Get real.



They have no decent player beyond their first 18.


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> They have no decent player beyond their first 18.


Like Man Utd and Arsenal have? Get real mate. Problematic players even get into even our starting 11.

-------------- Cech --------------
Ivanovic -- Alex -- Terry -- Cashley
------------- Obi ----------- || --
------ Essien -- ======= --- ||
----------- Lampard----- Malouda
------- Anelka ----- Drogba ------

------------ Hilarious ------------
Bosgw - Ferira - van Anholt - Zirkov
------ McEachran - Ramires -- || -
----- Kalou ------ Benayoun ====
----------- Sturridge -- lol ------

Two CBs and one decent back-up striker needed. Although their Fullback depth is the best in the league and they actually defend.

*Edit:* I can balance out both the teams easily if I want, but I haven't done that. Just wanted to show you what a full strength Chelsea looks like.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 15, 2010)

Van Anholt and Mceachran are like Gibson and Smalling. Prospects.
Don't count them.

Chelsea has not won against most decent teams.

And Man Utd

GK - VDS, PIG
DR - Rafael, Brown, JOS
DC - Vidic, Rio, Evans
DL - Evra, JOS
MC - Fletch, Scholes, Carrick, Ando, Harg (If he comes back)
W - Valencia, Nani, Giggs, Park
ST - Roo, Berbs, Chicha, Macheda, Welback


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 15, 2010)

2 inexperienced centre backs and 2 experienced and attacking full backs so the defense was shaky.The central midfield was dry because of the absence of essien and lamps.The same happened against liverpool.The difference was it was Torres against the balanced defense.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 15, 2010)

i cud not watch the match yday ... damn ... thank god i didnt ... eid holidays here and  i was travelling by road to Oman ... ***ng damn international check posts r a chaotic place during festival period .... 
i got a team update on my mobile ... the moment i saw PF was likely to play at CB, i knew this was gona be a joke of a game ... thats exactly what happened....
how many more matches and how many more seasons do we need to realize that PF is nothing but a crap player even in his normal position .... we v faced similar situations before when PF played at crucial positions in imp games.
with a shaky CB, obi sud v been played deeper, which i feel didnt happen.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2010)

iinfi said:


> i cud not watch the match yday ... damn ... thank god i didnt ... eid holidays here and  i was travelling by road to Oman ... ***ng damn international check posts r a chaotic place during festival period ....
> i got a team update on my mobile ... *the moment i saw PF was likely to play at CB, i knew this was gona be a joke of a game ... thats exactly what happened....*
> how many more matches and how many more seasons do we need to realize that PF is nothing but a crap player even in his normal position .... we v faced similar situations before when PF played at crucial positions in imp games.
> with a shaky CB, obi sud v been played deeper, which i feel didnt happen.



You should be a betting man,like ajai5777


----------



## Rahim (Nov 15, 2010)

What is wrong with Liverpool? Lost to Stoke  after such a good result against Chelsea.

Glen Johson accusses Hodgson of playing boring football.

I noticed United have drawn 7 games  What a waste.
Bruce has confirmed that United want Jordan Henderson.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 15, 2010)

> Bruce has confirmed that United want Jordan Henderson.



with citeh tracking him,no way he's coming to United.Steven Defour is a realistic prospect though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> They have no decent player beyond their first 18.



Of course. 
And still 19 other teams would give an arm and a leg to have 18 such players. 



Ishu Gupta said:


> This is the problem with Chelsea. No depth in their squad.



Riiiiiiiight. 



ajai5777 said:


> ^^^
> You people are the biggest chokers ever..so no big deal.Only threat is United.



You, sir need to stop pushing your foot further into your mouth. Kthxbai!


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Van Anholt and Mceachran are like Gibson and Smalling. Prospects.
> Don't count them.


okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk



Ishu Gupta said:


> GK - VDS, PIG


Nohing to argue.



Ishu Gupta said:


> DR - Rafael, Brown, JOS


Brown and O'shea are a joke. (as the sensible ones say on RedCafe)



Ishu Gupta said:


> DC - Vidic, Rio, Evans


Rio crocks himself too much. Evans is a prospect too.



Ishu Gupta said:


> DL - Evra, JOS


O'shea: see above.



Ishu Gupta said:


> MC - Fletch, Scholes, Carrick, Ando, Harg (If he comes back)


Fletcher and Scholes are good. Carrick? when had he last performed well? Anderson? Hargreaves never plays.



Ishu Gupta said:


> W - Valencia, Nani, Giggs, Park


No arguments. All good players. Just for the note, Valencia is out for 4 months.



Ishu Gupta said:


> ST - Roo, Berbs, Chicha, Macheda, Welback


Welbeck is on loan to Sunderland.

Point is, you didn't really have any players to even name outside your top 16. End of. I'd sincerely advise you to compare them with their Chelsea counterparts accordingly. It'd give you a better idea.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 15, 2010)

Mancs better squad than Chelsea?


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 15, 2010)

yesterfay was a day of upsets with chelsea losing 3-0 to sunderland and also liverpool  losing to stroke 0-2 


Chelsea were not at their best but news for arsenal is good that they are just 2 points behind them 

Hope that arsenal cover up soon and also win against Spurs on 20th


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 15, 2010)

> *yesterfay* was a day of upsets with chelsea losing 3-0 to sunderland and also liverpool losing to *stroke* 0-2



you fine son?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 16, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Of course.
> And still 19 other teams would give an arm and a leg to have 18 such players.
> 
> Riiiiiiiight.


With that insightfull comment, I totally agree that I was wrong. 



ico said:


> Brown and O'shea are a joke. (as the sensible ones say on RedCafe)* <-- Brown is the best RB in the team. JOS is very dependable except this season.*
> 
> 
> Rio crocks himself too much. Evans is a prospect too.
> ...







Liverpool_fan said:


> Mancs better squad than Chelsea?



Never said that. Their first team is best in the league


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 16, 2010)

Premier League football news from the Barclays Premier League | Nasri: This could be our year

Nasri is optimistic

Chelsea skipper John Terry could be out for 'months' - Barclays Premier League - ESPN Soccernet

chelsea defence will be weak for months


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 16, 2010)

*data.fuskbugg.se/dipdip/funky%20chicken.gif

To chelsea...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 16, 2010)

@Ishu Gupta: The fact that you compare Evans (a defender) with Ramires (a midfielder) says how much insight one can gain from your posts. Give it a rest, mate. You win, you win.


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2010)

[youtube]87MSNRfDKEQ[/youtube]

This is for XTerminator. 

"Gyanm0n is a legend." - thewisecrab


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 16, 2010)

^^


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 16, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> @Ishu Gupta: The fact that you compare Evans (a defender) with Ramires (a midfielder) says how much insight one can gain from your posts. Give it a rest, mate. You win, you win.



Maybe you didn't see the word "level".


----------



## iinfi (Nov 16, 2010)

terry out for several months ... alex out for weeks ... bye bye Premiership ..
if common sense prevails we mite well play with 1 CB and have PF play as a striker... thats our only hope ...
by the turn of the year we will be in 4th place if not lower....

do we have a anyone in the bench to play @ CB?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 16, 2010)

^ Bruma. I don't know if there is a recall clause in Mancienne's or Rajkovic's respective loan deals.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 16, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> @Ishu Gupta: The fact that you compare Evans (a defender) with Ramires (a midfielder) says how much insight one can gain from your posts. Give it a rest, mate. You win, you win.





Ishu Gupta said:


> Maybe you didn't see the word "level".



Fight lads


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2010)

Play Ivanovic and some other guy at CB. Bosingwa at RB.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Maybe you didn't see the word "level".



Level? And what do you imply by that? Ramires is a Brazil international. He has played in the WC. He has not even adapted to the pace and physicality of the Premier League, yet put in a solid performance against Arsenal. He's been inconsistent, but that was expected. And you're comparing Evans with him? 



ico said:


> Play Ivanovic and some other guy at CB. Bosingwa at RB.



Trouble is, that guy (Bruma) didn't have the best of outings the last time he played against Newcastle. And he is raw. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 17, 2010)

Bob Pires returns to PL,done deal with Villa.
Robert Pires signs for Aston Villa | The Sun |Sport|Football


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2010)

I rather wanted him here. 

I like the way we appreciate our former legends. Campbell trained with us and now Pires. Even Beckham wasn't offered to train with a place at Man Utd's training ground to maintain fitness. He had come and trained with us three years ago at Colney.

Good point made by a poster in that article.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 17, 2010)

A lot of chelsea fans are criticizing ramires...he should be given some time,he seems to have the raw ability,with time & experience,i see him as a great midfielder in future..long time wise,he is still a good buy..

Meanwhile several sources have been saying that Glen Johnson is on his way out of liverpool after falling out of favour with dear roy...& acc to ESPN..they are now targetting Rennes right-back Rod Fanni(Can anyone enlighten me about this guy??I have no idea about him)

& surprise surprise....The Glazers have cleared their PIK debt...don't know how though...


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 17, 2010)

Another Blow for Chelsea defence 

Alex out for 8 weeks


----------



## iinfi (Nov 17, 2010)

^^ kal ka news hai ...
c previous post ... already  lost hope of retaining the title ... by end of jan its gona be 4th place if not lower


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2010)

Get Makalele back.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 17, 2010)

ico said:


> Get Makalele back.



yea man ...we need a makelele replacement sooooonnn...



ico said:


> Get Makalele back.



yea man ...we need a makelele replacement sooooonnn...

n we need mourinho back


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 17, 2010)

btw when is Essien supposed to be back??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2010)

Essien will miss the next 2 games because of that red card. Ivanovic is 1 yellow away from a 1-game ban. Alex and Terry out probably until January.

Still...


Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarefree!!


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2010)

Rumours...Ashley Young to Arsenal? Has only 1.5 years remaining on his contract.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 18, 2010)

> by end of jan its gona be 4th place if not lower



 i thought you were talkin about citeh


----------



## Baker (Nov 18, 2010)

messi scored a winner against the mighty brazil..............

argentina won 1-0...........................


----------



## Rahim (Nov 18, 2010)

Messi scored an injury time winner!!

England are 0-1 down at Wembley to a goal from Benzema.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 18, 2010)

YouTube - 2010 asian games quarterfinal uzbekistan vs qatar


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 18, 2010)

iinfi said:


> c previous post ... already  lost hope of retaining the title ... by end of jan its gona be 4th place if not lower


You ROCK man  Keep it up


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2010)

Spain 0-4 Portugal!! 

NANI APOLOGISES TO RONALDO OVER 'GREED' GOAL

Nani has apologised to Cristiano Ronaldo for denying the Real Madrid forward a stunning individual goal with an equally-stunning piece of greedy goal-hanging during Portugal's 4-0 friendly win over Spain.



Gerrard out for 1 month.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 18, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You ROCK man  Keep it up



mannnn.. u dont seem to look into the future ... with terry n alex injured n unavailable for 2 months and without a striker who can get goals out of a nothing situation, like the games against liv n sun, u cannot get results in ur favour easily ...

we mite get a attacking mid-fielder and a striker in the Jan transfer who can play in the CL... 

i can see well into May 2011. we finish 2-3-4rd in PL and win the CL 

BBC Sport - Football - John Terry to see Italian specialist over leg injury

ahhhh.... terry always has a miraculous return from injury.... hope he is back in 10 days.... thats an overoptimistic view though...
where iis that mystery healer gone??


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2010)

iinfi, you are a melodrama queen.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 18, 2010)

^^ life itself is a melodrama son .....
EPL is another melodrama in itself ... we are all small players in it .....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2010)

WTF!Iinfi is on a wind up surely.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2010)

^ I zink ze heat is getting to him.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2010)

are you a girl, iinfi?


----------



## iinfi (Nov 19, 2010)

i m perfectly ok ...dont worry

 Facebook video
simply awesome


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 19, 2010)

france won against england 2-1 

wow

and also World champions lost to portugal 0-4


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2010)

*www.avfc.co.uk/javaImages/80/96/0,,10265~9213568,00.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 19, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> france won against england 2-1


Get the fvck in. England can squarely fvck off. Pile of tw@ts


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 19, 2010)

lol..france defeated england...LOL....but this makes me wonder...Raymond Domenech was a retard...didn't pick benzema for world cup..what an idiot...things would have been different for them...Anyways i heard gerrard got injured during the game..can anyone confirm?



iinfi said:


> youtube - 2010 asian games quarterfinal uzbekistan vs qatar



lol..epic fail!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2010)

^^Yes he may be out for a month.Atleast RVP came back alive.Fvcking friendlies.

I'll put a cock for a week in my avatar if we lose tomorrow.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 20, 2010)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy

JT n alex r likely to play in upcoming games .....


BOOOMMMMMMM!!!!

BOOOMMMMMMM!!!!

BOOOMMMMMMM!!!!

BOOOMMMMMMM!!!!

BOOOMMMMMMM!!!!

we are back in the title race ... we need a striker, a midfielder and a CB now in the Jan transfer as proper backup options ......


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

Alex will be back for the next game. But he will have to undergo surgery. When he undergoes the surgery, he'll be again out for 8 weeks.  BOOMCHIKAWAWA. *www.nesmaps.com/maps/Contra/sprites/LanceJumpingL.gif

and source for your Terry info is goal dot khom. It might backfire.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 20, 2010)

when alex goes for surgery we will get a new CB. In jan transfer may b 
The best thing that can happen to us is to keep PF away from the pitch


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 20, 2010)

iinfi said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy
> 
> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy
> 
> ...



teh fvck is wrong with him?! 

dont worry dude,we'll get makelele for ya


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

Henry is there.Much better now he isn't associated with those cvntalan cvnts.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

Veetle is ****ing awesome.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

Here we go,cannon vs. cock.COME ON ARSENAL!

No Nasri-Gallas handshake


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 20, 2010)

nasri snubs gallas' handshake.in return,a crunching tackle by gallas on nasri in the very first min


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

What a ball!What a finish.Nasri+Cesc=sex


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

Naaaaaaasriiii!!!!!

This NO CAPS thing is irritating.  I'll disable it. :<

NAAAAAASRIIII!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

Just 9 more till double figure!


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 20, 2010)

nasri 1-0 gallas


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 20, 2010)

ico said:


> Alex will be back for the next game. But he will have to undergo surgery. When he undergoes the surgery, he'll be again out for 8 weeks.  BOOMCHIKAWAWA. *www.nesmaps.com/maps/Contra/sprites/LanceJumpingL.gif
> 
> and source for your Terry info is goal dot khom. It might backfire.



LOL...chelsea got pawned


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

Chamkahakhakahkahak!!!!

BOOMCHIKAWAWA!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
again,what a finish!

Billy no mates with his head dropped


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> LOL...chelsea got pawned



LOLwut? 

Good goal by Nasri, BTW. Sp*ds are playing shait at the moment.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 20, 2010)

I can imagine 'arry's sh1tty face already


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

Fabregas has just sat at CM and picked them off.Too easy for us atm.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

Still HT. I'm waiting for the FT whistle.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

How good was Fabregas' ball for the first goal,absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2010)

2-1 now... Bale with a nice finish


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

Now that came out of nowhere


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 20, 2010)

@Arse_Gunners no denying about the quality of the delivery,but gomes clearly pooped there.

there goes arsenal's clean sheet.and possibly 3 pts too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

Feck!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thu-Thu at Emirates!!!! Err... 2-2.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 20, 2010)

epic told ya  

'arry can smile at last 

What was Cesc Fabregas , who has
been magnificent, thinking of in
attempting to block Van der Vaart 's
free-kick with his arm raised so high?


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

gotta go..hope we win.  and we will.

cousin turned 1 year old.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

:goes to vomit:


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2010)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

3-2!! TO SPUDS!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 20, 2010)

ico said:


> gotta go..hope we win.  and we will.
> 
> cousin turned 1 year old.



...looks like it's gonna be exact opposite


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2010)

ico said:


> gotta go..hope we win.  and we will.



BWAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! WOOOOOHOHOHOHOHOHO!!!!!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 20, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Yes he may be out for a month.Atleast RVP came back alive.Fvcking friendlies.
> 
> I'll put a cock for a week in my avatar if we lose tomorrow.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh dear,I thought noone will see it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2010)

^ Looking forward to his new avatar.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 20, 2010)

lol............ goooooners.... chokers of the first order ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 20, 2010)

WTF...arsenal played crap in 2nd half...bale came back alive in 2nd half & wow..i must admit..he was great...arsenal took it lightly i think after first half..but good game...



Kl@w-24 said:


> LOLwut?



Apologies..came out the wrong way..not chelsea,i meant about your news of alex & jt...**** should have edited..made me sound like a chelsea hater...
Sry man...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2010)

Watch out for ze new Spuds DVD now! 



Ronnie11 said:


> Apologies..came out the wrong way..not chelsea,i meant about your news of alex & jt...**** should have edited..made me sound like a chelsea hater...
> Sry man...



No problemo!!


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

Obviously, didn't see that coming.

Spurs got off with scrappy goals. We didn't take our chances.


Kl@w-24 said:


> BWAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! WOOOOOHOHOHOHOHOHO!!!!!!!


lol? do you even know what supporting your team is like?  Not like I have underestimated the other team. 

Regarding the Mancs taking a piss, I am insanely happy that this was actually a derby where both teams went for the win and have been saying this since the start of the match in IRC.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 20, 2010)

spuds played well.arsenal had the chance to kill the game off.now theyre back to being third unless wigan pull off a surprise.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

Wigan are actually the Arsenal of the lower half.

And honestly, Spurs didn't play better than us. Just hit us in the neck on the counter. We were demolishing them in the first half and had similar chances in the second. But in the end, it's the result which counts.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 20, 2010)

Tottenham win away from home after roughly 68 games vs the big 4


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2010)

ico said:


> lol? do you even know what supporting your team is like?  Not like I have underestimated the other team.



Bleh...  

What's yer point? No, don't answer that.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

The point is, I didn't make a fool of myself like that tit did a week ago.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 20, 2010)

urrgh..chelsea down 1-0


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2010)

ico said:


> The point is, I didn't make a fool of myself like that tit did a week ago.



Well zat is truuu.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 20, 2010)

Rooney gets a mixed reception at OT.boy has he lost weight!


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

haha, he got booed?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

Chelsea lost again,but it is of no use to us


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

lolz.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2010)

^ Nice avatar!! 

Lost again... 16 corners, so many chances... just one of those days that seems to have become a regular occurrence...


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

so, spuds = best team in London for tonight? or West Ham have something to prove?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 20, 2010)

^ Sadly, you can't expect much from Wet Spam. But they're playing Liverpool, so anything is possible.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL...bolton at 4th now...

It was Ben foster vs chelsea...


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

Ben Foster is a great young keeper.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 20, 2010)

What a nice day. Level.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 20, 2010)

rooney was kinda more cheered than jeered.had a fabulous chance to score-but scuffed his shot.

great week for united,spuds n bolton.owen coyle ftw


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners   
ico  
way2jatin  
krow


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 21, 2010)

ico said:


> Ben Foster is a great young keeper.



 .... he's good when he's good
any moment he will have his nervous breakdown again


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I'll put a cock for a week in my avatar if we lose tomorrow.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 21, 2010)

was on my way back to AD .... GRRR!!!! missed this game as well....
did PF play?? did he screw things?
wat **** is going on?
result of Ray Wilkins and Steve Clarke departures?? huh


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2010)

iinfi said:


> was on my way back to AD .... GRRR!!!! missed this game as well....
> did PF play?? did he screw things?
> wat **** is going on?
> result of Ray Wilkins and Steve Clarke departures?? huh


This forum needs a Reputation System. So that we can all + rep you. 

Arsenal > Chelsea - RedCafe.net


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


>



When he wrote that, I actually thought something else. Err.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep sorry to disappoint the gayers here.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2010)

^ Bleh, don't blame me if you call a cockerel a 'cock'.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2010)

The only cock and balls you are going to get on this forum are the Tottenham crest and William Gallas with football.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2010)

Alright, enough of ze X-rated stuff. Let's all pretend we zid not see ze incident. 

^ And we shall not see your avatar either. Hurts ze eyes.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The only cock and balls you are going to get on this forum are the Tottenham crest and William Gallas with football.



But Arses got fvcked by the cocks today. 
Wonder what does that make them. cvnts?


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

We need to bring NOTW back.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2010)

ico said:


> so, spuds = best team in london for tonight? Or west ham have something to prove?





kl@w-24 said:


> ^ sadly, you can't expect much from wet spam. But they're playing liverpool, so anything is possible. :d



3-0 ft


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

Liverpool back in the title race.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2010)

Citeh will be back on the title race though, if they win tomorrow.


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

You have 21 points, don't you??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 21, 2010)

^
19??


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

oh kk...thx!


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 21, 2010)

imo bring teh raep system back,atleast for teh football channel  peeps like way2jatin would love it 

also,whats with iinfi n paulo ferriera  no love lost there


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

I think the girl in iinfi's avatar is Paulo Ferreira's wife.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2010)

Almeria    0 - 8	Barcelona


----------



## Joker (Nov 21, 2010)

could u all plz mind ur language..we also have girls here


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 21, 2010)

^

ill be damned if those 'girls' didnt lol reading all the posts above


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2010)

Joker said:


> could u all plz mind ur language..we also have girls here



Oh, sorry... I didn't realise you were a grill... err... girl.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 21, 2010)

We are losing to all oppositions at home to whom we gave a drubbing in Carling Cup away. Is this some conspiracy?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2010)

Just complacent mentality and opposition playing a disciplined game.Yesterday was just the former.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 21, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> We are losing to all oppositions at home to whom we gave a drubbing in Carling Cup away. Is this some conspiracy?



match fixing??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 21, 2010)

i think everyone here should start betting on the match scores...win/loss...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2010)

<------------
Yes I made my first bet here.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 22, 2010)

loti to be sacked


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 22, 2010)

^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 22, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> We are losing to all oppositions at home to whom we gave a drubbing in Carling Cup away. Is this some conspiracy?



*img191.imageshack.us/img191/9316/lmaor.gif




iinfi said:


> loti to be sacked


Good lad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2010)

Carlo Ancelotti contacts LMA about quitting Chelsea | The Sun |Sport|Football
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 22, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> <------------
> Yes I made my first bet here.



yeah i know,thats precisely why i was proposing such move...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 22, 2010)

iinfi we have news for ya
'I am not in control at Chelsea,' admits dissatisfied Carlo Ancelotti | Football | The Guardian


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 22, 2010)

there's a good lad 

so,yet another sack for chelseh?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2010)

FAO Everyone - Especially Alastair - RedCafe.net
another one fvcked by Arsenal


----------



## iinfi (Nov 22, 2010)

i told u loti will be sacked!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2010)

No truth in quit rumours.

*Ancelotti denies Chelsea exit rumours - FourFourTwo*


----------



## iinfi (Nov 22, 2010)

loti is breaking the team ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 22, 2010)

iinfi said:


> i told u loti will be sacked!!





iinfi said:


> loti is breaking the team ...



Thanks


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2010)

LOLwut?


----------



## iinfi (Nov 23, 2010)

loti is great... we will end up winning the CL this season ...


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2010)

Time to buy an Arsenal jersey then.

Last time when I had bought, we went to the UCL Final.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 23, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOLwut?



Muwahahahahahaaha


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2010)

^ No, not you. It was in response to "loti is breaking the team".


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2010)

abramovich breaking the club ...


----------



## Rahim (Nov 23, 2010)

Emmanuel Adebayor says Juventus will sign him on loan | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rahim said:


> Emmanuel Adebayor says Juventus will sign him on loan | Football | guardian.co.uk



a good move considering how he gets fewer chances to play for citeh..totally wasted there...something similar should be done for santa cruz as well...


----------



## iinfi (Nov 24, 2010)

Gosh ... not again ... cant believe it ....
PF is in the lineup ... now people will say we performed poorly bcoz of youngsters in the lineup .... 
nway ... GN ..


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2010)

zomg man....I had totally forgotten about Arsenal's match today.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2010)

Chelsea	0 - 1	Zilina
Sacked in the morning,you're getting sacked in the morning.

Half time at 44:35


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 24, 2010)

Arses denied a stonewall penalty..instead the ref books vela for diving 

bring that ref in teh pl please 

and now braga score 

"Arsenal manager Arsene
Wenger on the touchlines of the Braga
match is doing his best impression
of..Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger
on the touchlines of the Tottenham
match. Not happy "


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2010)

lol, didn't watch the match. Couldn't find any stream. wtf happened btw?

Topping the group is unlikely...Braga will have to get an away win against Shakhtar.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 24, 2010)

braga 2-0 arses 

well,nothng much happend except fabregas got crocked,arses were overconfident n got their as%  whooped as a result

'sack wenger' texts rounding around the english arses


----------



## Rahim (Nov 24, 2010)

*Tuesday Night Matches:*

Spartak 0-3 OM 
Partizan 0-3 Shakhtar 
Basel 1-0 CFR 
Braga 2-0 Arsenal 
Roma *3-2* Bayern 
Chelsea 2-1 Žilina​


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sacked in the morning,you're getting sacked in the morning.


Who? Wenger?


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2010)

Wenger won't go.  No chance of him getting sacked.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2010)

ico said:


> Topping the group is unlikely...Braga will have to get an away win against Shakhtar.


Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2010)

Have to say that we didn't look like losing in the first half that I watched.So it is a bit surprising.Let's hope we do the job in the last game.

Btw. the majority of gooner fans aren't spastics like Abram.

Did we concede with 10 men?Really unfortunate if that is the case.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Btw. the majority of gooner fans aren't spastics like Abram.


lol 

YouTube - Red Card for Xabi Alonso and Sergio Ramos

Talk of killing two birds with one stone, time waste and then get conveniently sent off to get a clean slate for round of 16.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 24, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chelsea	0 - 1	Zilina
> Sacked in the morning,you're getting sacked in the morning.
> 
> Half time at 44:35



Too bad Arsene still knows that he won't be sacked after losing 2-0 to Braga. Oh, and did I mention we won 2-1? 



			
				Stewie Griffin said:
			
		

> The Genius who can't give a half-time team talk,
> With overhyped kiddies who walk the walk
> I'd love to not have to write such prose,
> But you know, that I know, that Arsene Knows.
> ...



LOL. Just LOL. 

Terry interview in ze Daily Mail!!

John Terry lifts lid on being stripped of captaincy and World Cup flop - EXCLUSIVE | Mail Online


----------



## iinfi (Nov 25, 2010)

FaceBook iz ****ing Idiot


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 25, 2010)

does anyone know any incident which happened in read madrid game??A lot of ppl are talking about it..wht was it about??Heard alonso was involved or something...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2010)

UEFA probe Jose Mourinho and Real Madrid over 'deliberate' red cards | Mail Online


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 25, 2010)

a penalty denied to United this time. 

valencia scoring a goal every 10' should be 9-0 by ft 

rooney finally showing some signs of form.hit the bar.

super by vds


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 25, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> UEFA probe Jose Mourinho and Real Madrid over 'deliberate' red cards | Mail Online



Thanks a lot...


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 25, 2010)

ROONEY with a penalty 
1-0 United.into the knockouts.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2010)

Spurs 3-0 Bremen

The results they are getting remind me of us in Europe


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2010)

Do you know their name?
Tottnum Hotspur

They'll fvck it up sooner rather than later.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Do you know their name?
> Tottnum Hotspur
> 
> They'll fvck it up sooner rather than later.



Still reaching the round of 16 is a big deal for their club. Even if they are embarrassed there, they would still end up achieving more than what we expected them to.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 25, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Still reaching the round of 16 is a big deal for their club. Even if they are embarrassed there, they would still end up achieving more than what we expected them to.



yeah..i agree...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2010)

Arses are still not guaranteed a place in the last 16. Just a reminder.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 26, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The results they are getting remind me of us in Europe


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2010)

O’Shea signs stg£16.5 deal - RedCafe.net

O'Shea with 80k p/w wages


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 27, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> O’Shea signs stg£16.5 deal - RedCafe.net
> 
> O'Shea with 80k p/w wages



WTF??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

Seems like SAF is using the money Rooney managed to squeeze out of the glazers 

Looks like Evra is next.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Seems like SAF is using the money Rooney managed to squeeze out of the glazers


That doesn't make any sense


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

lol yea


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

Rooney apparantly signed a new contract after glazers promised him that they will allow SAF to spend money. Rumours of big names in summer window.

So SAF is handing out new contracts to tie players to the club. We have also signed Lindegaard (sp?). Good GK coming in Jan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2010)

Fabianski, Sagna, Squillaci, Koscielny, Clichy, Rosicky, Song, Wilshere, Nasri, Chamakh, Arshavin

Subs: Szczesny, van Persie, Walcott, Denilson, Djourou, Gibbs, Bendtner

Bobby starting for Villa.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 27, 2010)

United complete the signing of Anders Lindegaard.

m.si.com/news/soccer_sp/to_soccer_sports/detail/3113617;.cnnsi2

Antonio Valencia could be back as early as January.great news.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2010)

SHAVAAAAAAAAA!He has been great in the free role today!

Now he puts Nasri clear.Brilliant by tubby

Nasri tears the goal apart!2-0 


What a brilliant first half performance.Let's not fvck it up.

Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 27, 2010)

> lets not fvck it up


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2010)

Time to bring Walcott and RVP.Rape mode!!

Yay,just 1 more to go for Villa 

This is some awful watching for Arsenal fans 

Thank fvck for Wilshere.

Fan on pitch 

Omg,we are top of the table


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 27, 2010)

both teams are trying hard to win the 'comical defending of the week' award.looks like Villa won.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 27, 2010)

What the hell happened to Benitez's Team in Serie A?  6th!!

United scored already!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Omg,we are top of the table


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2010)

Rahim said:


> What the hell happened to Benitez's Team in Serie A?


Benitez


----------



## Rahim (Nov 27, 2010)

^You _do_ know for whom that post was for


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2010)

RedCafe.net - View Single Post - Madrid's deliberate red cards


----------



## Rahim (Nov 27, 2010)

Park scores!! 2-0


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 27, 2010)

berba 
blackburn 
big sam


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Rooney apparantly signed a new contract after glazers promised him that they will allow SAF to spend money. Rumours of big names in summer window.


Delusion at its finest 

Bobatov has scored 5 goals


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_3uU01dky8KM/SejQthGMQeI/AAAAAAAACvQ/BaGNlm5dMGo/s1600/1.JPG


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2010)

@TheBig_Sam said:
			
		

> Mixed emotions after that half. Furious at the score, but I've to rub Sir Alex's feet later & it's so much easier when he's in a good mood.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

Berbatov has fulfilled his quota of goals.

He's not going to score for like 10 matches now.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 27, 2010)

^Dont worry there are enough cover for that job.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

yea, Chikorita is good.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 27, 2010)

Berbatov...Take a bow!!
This was man u best performance this season...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't forget Nani and Rafael.
And Berbagod


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 27, 2010)

"Berbagod" will go without a goal for 10 matches and he'll be back to being Berbaflop.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 27, 2010)

atleast he's scored than drogba  fvckin disgrace?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

Does it matter?? ****ing No. 



Scoreline does doesn't even reflect our superiority. The passing between Carrick, Ando, Berbs and Rooney was immense. Our best match since Arsenal last season.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 27, 2010)

yeah i know..he needs to be more consistent...there is no doubt about his ability as such but i would rather see him score 1 or 2 every game or few games out than this every 10 game mammoth goals...he needs to spread it out


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 27, 2010)

+more


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

lol Berbatov is no Torres.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 27, 2010)

XTerminator said:


> atleast he's scored than drogba  fvckin disgrace?



 at ze comparison.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2010)

XTerminator said:


> atleast he's scored than drogba  fvckin disgrace?




Drogba is 10x the player Bobatov can ever be.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

^
Other than being completely opposite kind of strikers, in what way are you talking about??

EDIT : @ ico


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

Hardly matters. We're talking about the "bestest striker in the league redcafe bandwagon."


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh... Berbatov is hardly the best striker in the club.
Forget the league.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 28, 2010)

so 2 imp games today...Chelsea should prolly win this 2-0 against newcastle..hmm..the second game is hard to predict but owing to roy's away record..i would say 2-1 to spurs...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 28, 2010)

Pat Rice to retire at the end of the season.An arsenal without him is quite unthinkable. Would be a sad day for Arsenal fans.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 28, 2010)

There were rumors of this last season as well.I don't believe it till it is on the site.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 28, 2010)

does anyone still believe that the person at CDM position is upto the mark and we dont need a replacement? its not a defensive problem .. we need a cover for terry and alex. ivanovic is one. but we need someone as good as terry ....


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2010)

Newcastle 1-1 Chelsea @ FT.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 28, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.
Chelsea 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 28, 2010)

the commentator summed it up..sub zero temp,sub standard chelsea..chelsea needs to find new replacements for terry & alex


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2010)

Unlucky. Very unlucky. Kalou should have scored that sitter. Thankfully, Essien, Lampard & Terry will be back as soon as next week.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 28, 2010)

1-1 

didnt think id see Che fans here after the draw..thought many mightve switched loyalties already


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2010)

^ Too bad I'm not like the 'loyal' and 'devoted' Mancs.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 28, 2010)

Chelsea are gifting Mancs the league :/

1-0 up v Spurs btw


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 28, 2010)

I am one of them tonight!Come on Liverpool*www.whoateallthepies.tv/scousers.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2010)

Spuds 2-1 Pool

I don't know whether to laugh coz Pool lost, or cry coz Spuds won.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 28, 2010)

^ better cry with your glory hunting peers  4 points from 5 games. Most of your nobs would no longer be supp0rting you lads already 

We should have got a penalty. Anyway performance wasn't that bad relative to other away performances.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> so 2 imp games today...Chelsea should prolly win this 2-0 against newcastle..hmm..the second game is hard to predict but owing to roy's away record..i would say 2-1 to spurs...



Damn i got 1 prediction right...YIPPIE!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2010)

^ You know, I've been reading the comments and I can't believe what utter tripe they are spouting. It's not just embarassing, it's bloody infuriating. 

We'll be better off without such twunts 'supporting' us.


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 28, 2010)

Modric is quality.

Spurs deserved to win, the better side in the second half.
Chelsea miss Essien.. without him and Lampard,their midfield simply doesnt work


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ You know, I've been reading the comments and I can't believe what utter tripe they are spouting. It's not just embarassing, it's bloody infuriating.
> 
> We'll be better off without such twunts 'supporting' us.


you mean iinfi?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 28, 2010)

And we draw Manchester United AWAY in the FA Cup 

Arse draw Leeds United at home
Chelsea draw Ipswich at home
Tottenham with Luton/Charlton at home
City take on Leicester away


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2010)

as usual the pick of the matches is Utd vs Pool.

btw che fans getting pissed is teh lulz


----------



## iinfi (Nov 29, 2010)

performance was good .. its only the CDM position which needs to be tweaked with a good defensive backup. Hope there are two Jan signings. CDM and defender..... loti needs to get more young blood ...

ashley cole and alex r Chelsea MOM


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2010)

Leeds United will be fun 

Redcafe's sentiments over the FA cup draw


> Let's smash them and their only hope for a trophy this season!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Reds face major Carragher blow | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

^^ that's actually awesome.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2010)

Carra actually played pretty well for a change yesterday, and at the very moment got out injured. 
With Agger out already, and Ayala out on loan, would be in a spot of bother with one more injury to the CBs. Hopefully Wilson, and Kelly can cover Skrtel and Soto.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 29, 2010)

ico said:


> you mean iinfi?



No, there are much worse 'supporters' out there. At least iinfi wants us to win. The twunts I'm talking about want us to lose so that we'll finally buy a big-name player in January or so that they'll be proved right about the team selection. The twunts calling for Carlo to be sacked. The numpties who appear out of nowhere as soon as we hit a rough patch. Those kind of 'fans'.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ico said:
> 
> 
> > you mean iinfi?
> ...


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

*@klaw-24*

well, I know iinfi is a nice chick.  I was just kidding there.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> No, there are much worse 'supporters' out there. At least iinfi wants us to win. The twunts I'm talking about want us to lose so that we'll finally buy a big-name player in January or so that they'll be proved right about the team selection. The twunts calling for Carlo to be sacked. The numpties who appear out of nowhere as soon as we hit a rough patch. Those kind of 'fans'.



i think thats the case with every club...people jump the gun when any club goes through a rough patch....calling for carlo's sack was stupid...example i think i read in an arsenal forum or some place where fans were calling for wenger to resign..its in the heat of the moment..fades eventually...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2010)

Chelsea fans should criticize Abramovich. He is interfering like a moron on footballing affairs apparently. He should simply STFU and simply sign the cheques for his management team, that's what he is for.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 29, 2010)

Spurs is beginning to show some unexpected but real spirit.

Every team goes through poor form and Chelsea is no exception, but they are ;acking leadership in these matches.


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 29, 2010)

Defense isnt the real problem for us.Its the central midfield.We lack creativity from midfield with out lamps n essien.Anelka, malouda n Drogba upfront is decent enough for attack but the inexperienced midfield cant hold the game.The midfield with deco n ballack was much better than this.2 attacking full backs and a weak central defense cant guarantee a clean sheet so we need to score more.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> The midfield with deco n ballack was much better than this.


iinfi will kill you.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 29, 2010)

*Tottenham have the belief of United in 1998-99*

Tottenham once again came from behind yesterday, this time to beat Liverpool 2-1, and are beginning to resemble Manchester United in their treble-winning season 11 years ago. Not perhaps in the quality of the players they have at their disposal but at least in the way they believe they can come back to win any game, whatever the scoreline they are trailing by. And yesterday Jermain Defoe (who has surely taken his last penalty for Spurs now) said in a newspaper interview that he is trying to infuse the United mentality at White Hart Lane.
"You have to believe you can win every game. I remember when I first got into the England squad, training was mad. The Man United players, even in training and in little five-a-sides, wanted to win every game. And if they didn't win, they were moaning and moaning; it was amazing. Sometimes they'd still be talking about it over dinner. I think that's a great thing to have and I think it's important that we get that."
It is a long way to go – and nobody surely believes Spurs are going to win the treble this season – but they have done remarkably well so far. They are six points off the league leaders and through to the Champions League last 16. Not bad at this stage of the season.

*Sol Campbell is still a very good defender*

The defender's spell at Newcastle could hardly have got off to a worse start. Within days of turning up for pre-season training he called some of the club's fans 'idiots' after they had suggested he was overweight. "Don't they know I have just got married and been on honeymoon?" he fumed. "My message is simple to all the knockers: I am knuckling down and want to play my football with a great club and a great manager. Then you can judge me."
Judging from yesterday's performance against the champions Chelsea, maybe it is time to give Campbell some credit. Aided by a composed Steven Taylor, his was a mosty assured performance blighted only by a cumbersome turn when Salomon Kalou scored the equaliser for the visitors. There were crunching tackles, good positioning and several towering headers. Considering he was up against Didier Drogba and Nicolas Anelka, the 36-year-old did everything the manager, Chris Hughton, could have wanted from him.

*Arsenal won't win the league with an all-French back four*

For two consecutive Premier League matches Arsène Wenger has selected an entirely French back four: Bacary Sagna, Sébastien Squillaci, Laurent Koscielny and Gaël Clichy. The result? Five goals conceded. True, this is not Wenger's first-choice defence (he would rather have a free-scoring Belgian international in the centre but that free-scoring Belgian international seems to have disappeared from the face of earth) but it is not far from it.
Would Johan Djourou been able to make much of a difference? Probably not. A week ago Arsenal conceded three against Tottenham and on Saturday they leaked two more against Aston Villa. They won one of the games but everyone knows you need a strong central defensive partnership to win the league (think Hansen-Lawrenson, Adams-Keown, Bruce-Pallister, Stam-anyone, Terry-Carvalho and so on) and Arsenal simply do not have that this season – even if they buy Gary Cahill in January.

*Nani is the new Cristiano Ronaldo (well, almost)*

Luís Carlos Almeida da Cunha was always going to be put in the spotlight when Cristiano Ronaldo left Manchester United. One Portuguese winger thrown in to replace another Portuguese winger. It was an unfortunate situation for Nani, who was always going to struggle in comparison with Ronaldo. But, after three fairly inauspicious seasons with United, he is finally making important contributions.
Nani has five league goals this season (as many as in the two previous full campaigns) and, even more importantly, he has set up a further 10 goals for United in the league this season. That is two more than anyone else in the league. United have always relied on midfielders scoring goals and this season (especially with Antonio Valencia injured and Ryan Giggs and Paul Scholes getting forward less often) it may be Nani's turn to be the main man.


*Post-match press conferences are a waste of time*

Most managers will always try to defend their players (step forward Arsène Wenger and Sir Alex Ferguson in particular) but what is the point of post-match interviews when what is said is clearly gibberish? Step forward Roberto Mancini, who after Manchester City's 1-1 draw away to Stoke City said: "We played very well and deserved to win. We played some fantastic football in the second half."
Fact one: City did not deserve to win because they were pretty abject for at least 45 minutes. Fact two: City were not fantastic in the second half. They had some good passages of play but fantastic is Barcelona's first 20 minutes at Arsenal last season. City were nowhere near that. And by the way Tuncay Sanli is far too good a footballer to be spending most of his time on a substitutes' bench.

Five things we learned from the Premier League this weekend | Marcus Christenson | Football | guardian.co.uk

--------------------------
The immature comment that Nani *is* CR is laughable. He may turn out to be a good consistent player but just does not have in him to be a World Beater.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2010)

Nani can be the new CR in terms of being a diva diver


----------



## Rahim (Nov 29, 2010)

^Cant come up with anything else, do you, like praising Spurs maybe.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 29, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Chelsea fans should criticize Abramovich. He is interfering like a moron on footballing affairs apparently. He should simply STFU and simply sign the cheques for his management team, that's what he is for.



Well, actually he is not as bad as the media make him out to be. Wilkins was never sacked. His contract ran out in September. His job was to acclimatise Ancelotti with the English game during the early period, which he did quite well. But now he was no more than an expensive luxury. In these financially prudent times, we can't afford to keep a person just for old times sake. Granted, he was a good friend of Carlo's, but friendship won't sign the paycheck every week. He was dispensed with. The elevation of Emenalo to asst. manager is what actually baffles me. You might have noticed that Carlo actually consults Paul Clement during matches, rather than Emenalo. This is the point where I think the board should have allowed the manager to choose his assistant rather than forcing a yes-man upon him.

Roman has done more for the club than most other owners would, so I can't actually criticise him too much. Most of his decisions have turned out to be good in the end - sacking Mourinho when we were going downhill with him and garnering a bad reputation, getting rid of LFS who could have single-handedly dragged us OUT of Europe and cited our failure to sign Robinho as the only reason for that, getting Hiddink in on a short-term basis, who promptly steadied the ship and won us the FA Cup to boot. The appointment of CA was another masterstroke, as proved in his first season. There is a method to his apparent madness, although it takes time for us to actually realize it.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 29, 2010)

Nani has been called the next CR since we signed him. Thankfully he is living upto it now.

And something interesting


```
# R/D 	Team 		 GD  GDD   Pts PD
 1 	Chelsea (C)	+70 (-1)   85 (-1)
 2 	Manchester Utd	+51 (-6)   79 (-6)
 3 	Arsenal 	+37 (-5)   73 (-2)
 4 (+1) Manchester City +26 (-2)   67
-------------------------------------------------
 5 (-1) Tottenham H	+12 (-14)  65 (-5)
 6 (+1) Liverpool	+9  (-10)  62 (-1)
 7 (-1) Aston Villa 	-5  (-18)  55 (-9) 
 8      Everton		+5  (-6)   54 (-7)
 9 (+4) Sunderland 	+8  (+14)  51 (+7)
10 (+1) Stoke City  	−6  (+4)   51 (+4)
11 (-1) Blackburn	−17 (-3)   49 (-1)
12 (+2) Bolton		−7  (+18)  48 (+9)
13 (-4) Birmingham City −6  (+6)   46 (-4)
14 (+4)	Newcastle 	−22 (+10)  42 (+12)
15 (-3)	Fulham 		−9  (-2)   40 (-5)
16 (+4)	Blackpool	−20 (+4)   36 (+8)
17 (+2)	West Brom 	−25 (+16)  36 (+6)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
18 (-2)	Wigan Athletic	−45 (-3)   33 (-3)
19 (-4)	Wolverhampton	−23 (+1)   31 (-6)
20 (-3)	West Ham U	−32 (-13)  27 (-8)

Key: R=Rankings, R/D=Rankings Difference
GD=Goal Difference, GDD=Goal Difference Difference
```

This has been made by replacing this seasons results into last seasons table.

Eg If A defeated B last season but drew this season, then A looses 2 pts while B gains 2 Pts.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Nani can be the new CR in terms of being a diva diver



+1...nani is the new ronaldo in diving as well...


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 29, 2010)

Gear up for el classico


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2010)

Jamie Redknapp as Fergie's successor - RedCafe.net


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Jamie Redknapp as Fergie's successor - RedCafe.net



Lol..see the response to the thread...hilarious...Anyways i thought moyes & mourinho were in the running



way2jatin said:


> Gear up for el classico



****..can't see it..no Ten Action on tata sky....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2010)

Erm.. Fabregas and Photoshop - Page 5 - RedCafe.net


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 30, 2010)

^


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 30, 2010)

Cesc Fabregas Photoshopped- UPDATE: MORE PIX ADDED!
from redcafe page...to RAWK


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 30, 2010)

Good game in prospect - Barca vs Real. Barca have already hit the post once, only 5 mins gone.

Barca 1-0 Real... XAVI!!

2-0 to Barca, Pedro scores! 18 minutes!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2010)

Madrid getting pounded.


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 30, 2010)

Real is getting raped  3-0 villa 54'

4-0 57' villa again


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 30, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Real is getting raped  3-0 villa 54'
> 
> 4-0 57' villa again



WOW!!Can't believe it..damn i so hate tata sky right now...

& now ramos is booked...wtf is going on...more than half of madrid squad booked...

Wow..khedira booked too..is it that rough???GAAH FU TATA SKY!!!


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 30, 2010)

*5-0* 
It was a treat to watch barca.That too against extreme physical play.Madrid was trying to harm players rather than winning ball.Messi was almost killed.Ronaldo didnt get the ball to do his step overs


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 30, 2010)

The fight at the end was great 

Madrid were schooled by Barca... Must have been embarrassing


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2010)

pwnage.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2010)

Shocking, both the scoreline and the behavior.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2010)

Both clubs are huge cvnts but  at Mourinho


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2010)

and wtf was ronalda doing? Pushing Guardiola away in disgust??  I'd have smacked him in his face if he had done that to my coach.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Real is getting raped  3-0 villa 54'
> 
> 4-0 57' villa again


so, finally you crawled out of your den? 



Liverpool_fan said:


>


Come on IRC...want to discuss about your config.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2010)

Guardiola acted like a cvnt too,to be fair.Didn't expect him to 'playact'


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2010)

If only these Barca players didn't play act and didn't have the worst bunch of cheating cvnts like Boosquets and Alves, they would have been perfect.
And to see a a gentleman of a player like Arbeloa, reduced to being a a fouling cvnt is sad really.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 30, 2010)

Carra out for 3 months...


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2010)

^ Rivalry aside but Carragher is a gem of a player - no need to get pleased for his injury.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually Roy gets a lot of slack for starting Carragher again and again from the Liverpool fans.


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 30, 2010)

Rahim said:


> ^ Rivalry aside but *Carragher is a gem of a player* - no need to get pleased for his injury.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2010)

^Thank You :sarcasm:


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2010)

Carragher is a Liverpool legend. And keep your crappy : lol:s you stupid Chelsea/ManYoo 'fan' 
As for fans being 'pleased' with Carra's injury they are not pleased with him being injured but the fact other players will get the chance, which they should have got with him being fit. This is quite understandable because he was deemed undroppable that that was nothing to with merit, and it gives chances to other more in-form players. However Agger is out-injured, and Soto while I do rate him is even slower than Carra.
Hopefully this proves a blessing in disguise, maybe Kelly or Wilson can step up.
And Reina for the armband please.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2010)

^  so our only in house chick is back


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2010)

Karan85 said:


>


Please throw some light on the team you support. Arsenal?

Carragher is easily one of the best defenders of this decade in the EPL. He's past it now, but that's a different thing.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 30, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Carragher is a Liverpool legend. And keep your crappy : lol:s you stupid Chelsea/ManYoo 'fan'
> As for fans being 'pleased' with Carra's injury they are not pleased with him being injured but the fact other players will get the chance, which they should have got with him being fit. This is quite understandable because he was deemed undroppable that that was nothing to with merit, and it gives chances to other more in-form players. However Agger is out-injured, and Soto while I do rate him is even slower than Carra.
> Hopefully this proves a blessing in disguise, maybe Kelly or Wilson can step up.
> And Reina for the armband please.



this is exactly what i wanted to convey...Thanks for saving my time...didn't want to mock his injury or anything,its just that i don't think he fits in the starting line up when the likes of kelly & wilson are warming the benches...this is what i was happy about..sry if i offended anyone..


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 30, 2010)

ico said:


> Please throw some light on the team you support. Arsenal?
> 
> Carragher is easily one of the best defenders of this decade in the EPL. He's past it now, but that's a different thing.


The decade ?
 Vidic, Carvalho, King, Woodgate(perma crocked ), Gallas, Terry, Rio, Campbell would like to say HI
and that is not counting the players that retired early on in the decade (that arsenal bunch, they were quality)

Carragher is a steady defender and has been that for a long time, which is great. but a gem of a player he isnt . Especially now.. he is past it, he has been for a while

If he wasnt one through the youth setup, he wouldve been shipped out by now
Oh, and that reminds me, Hyypia was half decent in his time as well

The fact that liverpool have Agger injured makes it worse, but thats because the Carragher injury leaves them short on numbers, not in quality (that greek guy isnt any worse than carragher)

The lack of Mascherano is showing .. they need someone to protect their backline considering none of the back 4 are any good at defending


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2010)

Hyypia half decent??


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2010)

@LFC: I posted 'Thank You' sarcasticly to Karan's meaningless smileys. I hope you understand.

@Karan: You amaze me tbh. Rio is a lazy bum who cant hold a light in front of Carragher. Rio was a cheap duplicate Eveready battery which gave some decent performance while Carragher is pure Duracell  and dont forget how English media hypes every English player and that include Rooney.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2010)

^ My post wasn't directed at you.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 30, 2010)

^ Point Noted


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 30, 2010)

Rahim said:


> @Karan: You amaze me tbh. Rio is a lazy bum who cant hold a light in front of Carragher. Rio was a cheap duplicate Eveready battery which gave some decent performance while Carragher is pure Duracell  and dont forget how English media hypes every English player and that include Rooney.



Rio, when fit, is one of the best in the world.
But seeing as you rate Heinze, your opinion shouldn't really be of any worth


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2010)

^^Got to agree with that.Ferdinand is a class defender,no doubt about that.
And so was Carragher in his day.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2010)

Just like Terry, for me Rio has always performed well when he had a class defender to partner him. Good defender indeed, but not the best. Carvalho and Vidic are the unsong heroes and the real classy defenders.

Sol Campbell is my defender of choice, tbh. Did well both for his clubs and the country.


Karan85 said:


> But seeing as you rate Heinze, your opinion shouldn't really be of any worth


Anything wrong with Heinze? Was a good LB back in his day.


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 30, 2010)

Disagree
Terry needs Carvalho/Gallas, Rio was class even when he played with Silvestre and Brown (2002-3) and he was missed when he was banned for 8 months. 

And about Heinze, when exactly was his day? He is older than Rio and he has had very few 'good seasons'
Did well at PSG. Had a great season at Manchester United where he got some awards at the end of it(iirc) then got injured and was second choice
Stayed there for 3 seasons and did well in only the first. Moved on, embarrassed himself at Madrid and has moved on again


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2010)

Ferdinand only started to really do well after 2006. Didn't do much while the Premier League was dominated by Chelsea and Silvestre+Brown started to be crap. Then came Vidic.


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is just wrong. The fact that chelsea were interested and he bacame the first(?) 100k+ a week defender in the summer of 2005 suggests he was doing very well.

Chelsea dominated the league because Arsenal had a lot of key players retiring and wenger started off with his youth policy and Man Utd. had a midfield of Djemba-Djemba, Kleberson, Richardson, Keane (past his prime) (scholes was out for a long time with his eye problems) and the team in general was rubbish.. Rio was one of their better players


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2010)

Rio Ferdinand while being a good defender is one of the most overrated defenders of all time. Hyypia, Campbell, Carragher, Terry, Carvalho, and Vidic were always very much better than him. Gallas during his time at Chelsea was great too, but I'll rate Ferdinand over him. King is tad too injury prone.



> Chelsea dominated the league because Arsenal had a lot of key players retiring and wenger started off with his youth policy and Man Utd. had a midfield of Djemba-Djemba, Kleberson, Richardson, Keane (past his prime) (scholes was out for a long time with his eye problems) and the team in general was rubbish.. Rio was one of their better players


Chelsea dominated the league 2004-06 because they were actually a really good side. Arse of 2004-05 was a great team just coming off the 'invincible' tag.
I'll rather say Mancs in 2006-09 benefited from Arsenal's key players leaving/youth policy, and Chelsea messed it up, with some bizarre decisions in appointment and setting up managers.


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 30, 2010)

You are clueless

In other news, Carling Cup tonight
Arsenal will probably win the tin pot this season


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll only call that lad as clueless not to mention an idiot, who'll simply has not idea of the quality of Jamie Carragher during 2004-08. Not to mention his dismissal of a quality Chelsea side of 2004-06. 
But then what to expect from a lame Mancker


----------



## Karan85 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hah.
Quality and Carragher.. words that should never be used in a sentence together

And I never mentioned the quality of Chelsea, but the reason they walked the league for those 2 seasons was because they raised the bar and none of the other teams could respond. It was down to the relative shiteness of the league at that point in time.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 1, 2010)

a team wins becoz they are better than their opponents. Not jus becoz their opponents keep playing badly. a team cant win the league bcoz 1 team didnt play well. 19 teams didnt play well and one team walked away? doenst make sense!! a strong defense with a no-nonsense policy helped. the moment we went to play beautiful football, it hit has back hard!!
jus like fast bowlers and strikers hunt in pairs, so do defenders. they are better when they are with people with whom they have good understanding with. Carvalho/terry/gallas/rio/carragher and others were some of the best in the business when they were at their peak. no point saying A was a good defender jus bcoz of B and stuff ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2010)

Szczesny, Eboue, Koscielny, Djourou, Gibbs, Denilson, Wilshere, Walcott, Bendtner, Van Persie (c), Vela 
Fvcking hell!


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 1, 2010)

erm,what did I miss? 

Man Utd: Kuszczak,O'Shea,Smalling,
Evans, Fabio Da Silva, Obertan,
Fletcher, Anderson, Giggs , Hernandez ,
Bebe . Subs : Amos, Brown ,Park,Carrick,Rafael Da Silva, Macheda,Eikrem .

great to see Eikrem on the bench.hope to see his debut.


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 1, 2010)

Firstly, I never intended to bring up Chelsea.
It only came up when *ico *posted that Ferdinand didnt do much till 2006 and the justification for that, at some level, being the fact that Chelsea dominated the league for 2 seasons before that. 
The reply to that was pointing out that the weakness for Manchester United at that time wasnt Ferdinand in defense, but the midfield (silvestre at LB wasnt much help either) 



> 19 teams didnt play well and one team walked away? doenst make sense!!


Lyon won 7 french leagues in a row because there was hardly any competition
Porto did the same for large parts of the last 2 decades in Portugal

The cheslea squad of 09-10 was better than the squad they had in 05-06, but the reason they won the league more comfortably in 05-06 was because the rest of the league failed to respond to the new standards chelsea had set.

This whole thing, btw is a completely different argument
and while we are at it, Chelsea played some beautiful football in 04-05 with Cole, Duff and Robben in their side. Being more adventurous didnt cost them. 

What cost them was the emergence of ronaldo, the improvement in the rest of the league and the decline of makelele (who was brilliant in his prime, chelsea still havent replaced him)
There werent as many easy games for chelsea anymore and they started dropping points ..

That is still going on, the rest of the league is still getting better and the top teams, in some respect, have hit the ceiling .. Thats why teams are dropping so many points this season (FFP+squad cap and increased TV revenue for the bottom sides)

And returning to Carragher, he really isnt in the same level as the other defenders you have mentioned
Arsenal reached a CL finals with Senderos in the heart of their defense, that doesnt make him quality player

He is a fan favorite at liverpool and has been there all his career, but he is not a great CB.. A very good one for a top 4 side, so for Liverpool, he is great

Nowhere near as good as Vidic,Rio,Terry,Carvalho,Gallas 
King and Woodgate are very very good, but have constantly been injured.

Bloody hell, that was long
Off to watch the matches..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2010)

This is the good Wigan that has turned up.They are pressing us hard,causing problems.

Van Persie puts Vela through with a fantastic backheel.He misses the one on one


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 1, 2010)

evans you fvckface.he's got to be responsible for atleast 40% of the goals Utd conceded this season

fabio slips.w.ham score. 2-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2010)

OG from a Theo corner!1-0 

Someone losing 2-0 

Vela should have had a hat-trick by now!

THIS YEAR IS OUR YEAR 
Going off now.Hopefully,the results wouldn't be fvcked up in the morning.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 1, 2010)

wow..apparently man u is down by 3 goals


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 1, 2010)

oh fvck off evans.the run ends here.surely.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 1, 2010)

lol...man u facing barca... 4-0


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 1, 2010)

someone getting taught a lesson


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 1, 2010)

i wonder whether the score will be reversed from the sat game...man u 1-7... 

path is now clear for arsenal to claim the cup...


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 1, 2010)

Arsenal-West Ham semis
Arsenal set to win it


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 1, 2010)

motm jonny evans

im pretending this match didnt happen.absolute sh1te in defence,never mind the attack


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2010)

zOMG mancs lost? 

****ing hell, I didn't know that we had CC games yesterday. 



Karan85 said:


> Nowhere near as good as Vidic,Rio,Terry,Carvalho,Gallas
> King and *Woodgate* are very very good, but have constantly been injured.


Wood agree on King. I like him even if he is a spud, but Woodgate? 

Carragher was better than Gallas for sure before losing his pace and Hyppia along with Campbell were the best defenders of the league in the past decade.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2010)

*cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/107213351.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF87892102A727B1636DE2E65EB1E12D25D453D35698C1A1BFF77486DBB85C76EA8ADCEF




Karan85 said:


> The cheslea squad of 09-10 was better than the squad they had in 05-06, but the reason they won the league more comfortably in 05-06 was because the rest of the league failed to respond to the new standards chelsea had set.


Is that a wind up?  



> *And returning to Carragher, he really isnt in the same level as the other defenders you have mentioned*
> 
> He is a fan favorite at liverpool and has been there all his career, but he is not a great CB.. *A very good one for a top 4 side*, so for Liverpool, he is great


You claimed a point and yourself contradicted it. Congratulations.


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 1, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Is that a wind up?


Do you remember the chelsea side of 05-06 ?
This season is different, but last season and the season before, chelsea were stronger than they were when they won the two titles 



Liverpool_fan said:


> You claimed a point and yourself contradicted it. Congratulations.



Cant differentiate between being vital for title winning sides and being good enough for a top 4 ?
Carragher would never, even in his prime, been a vital player for any side that has won the title
He is a level below that. That doesnt mean he is Titus Bramble, but he isnt and never has been great

Great for liverpool != great in the bigger picture
its not that hard to understand, but with the brain capacity of a liverpool fan, it makes sense


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2010)

Hernandez £7m
Bebe £7m
Anderson £17m
Smalling £10m
Obertan £3m
Kuszczak £2m

Seeing Mancs getting owned by West Ham side with rested players - Priceless


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2010)

lol, he mentioned Woodgate. We could end this topic.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2010)

Karan85 said:


> Do you remember the chelsea side of 05-06 ?
> This season is different, but last season and the season before, chelsea were stronger than they were when they won the two titles


No.



> Cant differentiate between being vital for title winning sides and being good enough for a top 4 ?


You said 'very good for a top 4 side'. WTF does 'very' good even mean?



> Carragher would never, even in his prime, been a vital player for any side that has won the title


No he didn't win the Premiership...but er...
*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/04_03/lpoolDM_468x329.jpg



> He is a level below that. That doesnt mean he is Titus Bramble, but he isnt and never has been great


Live in denial forever lad.



> Great for liverpool != great in the bigger picture


Yeah right. Being pivotal in a European Cup run, being a rock at the back of every season from 2004-05 to 2007-08, before age caught with him, yet he is not a great player. 
You also don't rate Sami either, it clear you are clueless about us.



> its not that hard to understand, but with the brain capacity of a liverpool fan, it makes sense


That's weird for someone to post who himself lacks a brain


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2010)

like I said, he mentioned Woodgate, we could end this topic.


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 1, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> No.
> 
> 
> You said 'very good for a top 4 side'. WTF does 'very' good even mean?
> ...


Dear me, you really are a bit thick
When did i say I didnt rate Hyypia ? 
I mentioned him along with the list of defenders I rate higher than Carrragher (unless you cant understand thinly veiled sarcasm, and it was VERY thinly veiled)

Alex is very good for a top 4 side, he isnt the same quality as Carvalho. Chelsea miss that (and the fact that terry has dropped a level from being world class to very good)
Manchester United dont have anyone in between, Rio and Vidic are great, then there are defenders who wouldnt be regular even at liverpool

Is it really that hard to understand the difference between being very good and being excellent? 

and the CL win was always going to be brought up, but as I am sure I have mentioned above, Senderos was at the heart of the Arsenal defense when they reached the finals against barca (and Lehmann got sent off) 
I'll give you that, Carragher is better than Senderos
Liverpool had traore in that side that won the CL.. seriously, you need to take those tinted glasses off.. 

And those slagging off woodgate, does anyone remember him before his injuries?
Before he moved to Madrid.. Granted he couldnt sustain that level of performance because of his injuries, so I understand why some woundnt put him in the same level as the other top defenders, but he was a great defender 

It'll be like people slagging off Michael Owen based on his last 6 years and not remembering how brilliant he was before that. Owen's best days were before he was 24..
Obviously playing for liverpool,England and being a striker he got a lot of attention and people know how good he was. Woodgate was an unfancied defender who will easily be forgotten by many who probably didnt see enough of him in his prime


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2010)

Carragher was an unfancied defender who is being easily be slagged off by someone who has surely not seen him in his prime. 

Woodgate was good for Leeds...what after that?

Didn't you say that Heinze embarrassed himself at Real Madrid??


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 1, 2010)

Heinze did . He was rubbish.. You dont agree??
I dont support any of these sides, but I have watched a lot of football over the last 10-12 years. I have never been impressed by Carragher
He offers little going forward, isnt comfortable on the ball, isnt a goal threat from set pieces and isnt an outstanding defender

I do admit, till very recently, he was consistent and consistently good at the level liverpool were (which was a level below the teams that were winning the league) 
08-09 was basically down to the briliance of a few select players (gerrard+torres+alonso+mascherano+reina-at times) .. Carragher continued to be solid, but was never irreplaceable 

It all started with me laughing at him being called a 'gem of a player' and I will stick by that.
He isnt now, and wasnt in his prime 'a gem of a player'


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2010)

Heinze was bad with Real Madrid, I agree. My previous post was in the context of Woodgate. If Heinze embarrassed himself, what did Woodgate do then? Never played.

Gem of a player or not, Carragher is certainly among the Top 10 EPL defenders of the last decade and always a reliable defender in Europe.


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 1, 2010)

Woodgate was injured mate
Heinze was just rubbish

Top 10 IN England IN the last decade.. probably.. hard to argue with that
and a reliable defender , sure

EDIT: and on Woodgate, he was loved by most madrid fans. Again, injuries ruined his career. He was a top defender


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2010)

> When did i say I didnt rate Hyypia ?
> I mentioned him along with the list of defenders I rate higher than Carrragher (unless you cant understand thinly veiled sarcasm, and it was VERY thinly veiled)


You are simply hiding your inadequatecies under the skirts of 'thinly veiled sarcasm'. 



> Is it really that hard to understand the difference between being very good and being excellent?


Carragher was excellent. Only you are idiotic enough to ignore it.



> and the CL win was always going to be brought up, but as I am sure I have mentioned above, Senderos was at the heart of the Arsenal defense when they reached the finals against barca (and Lehmann got sent off)
> I'll give you that, Carragher is better than Senderos
> 
> Liverpool had traore in that side that won the CL.. seriously, you need to take those tinted glasses off..


How conveniently you ignore that he was a rock at the back of the Liverpool defense with top quality performances for 4-5 seasons. Talk about posting related only to your agenda.



> It'll be like people slagging off Michael Owen based on his last 6 years and not remembering how brilliant he was before that. Owen's best days were before he was 24..
> Obviously playing for liverpool,England and being a striker he got a lot of attention and people know how good he was. Woodgate was an unfancied defender who will easily be forgotten by many who probably didnt see enough of him in his prime


Who slagged him as a player?  Don't like him as a person, but that's another story.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 1, 2010)

GAAH!!This thread has become a man u vs liverpool thread...or carra vs ferdinand.....they were both good in their prime...


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 1, 2010)

Fair enough
Was getting a bit tedious anyway.. Clearly we'll never agree

Juventus play tonight.. anyone watching ?

ps: Owen was just an example. I had no idea about your dislike for him


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 2, 2010)

nobody mentioned gary neville B-)

personally,id say carra is world class,atleast was,till age caught up with him.ditto neville.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 2, 2010)

I would rate neville a bit higher than carra though.  Just kidding. 

Arsenal have drawn Ipswitch Town for the carling cup semis. Did not know that the semifinals had a return leg as well. Damn!!


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 2, 2010)

ipswi[bold]t[/bold]ch


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 2, 2010)

^ 
Doesn't Roy Keane manage them? Interviews would be worth watching for this match.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 2, 2010)

ye Keano manages them.pretty inconsistent team,that.loses to the lolest of opponents or manages to beat the best.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 2, 2010)

Real Madrid [ Images ] coach Jose Mourinho has been given a two-match ban for improper conduct by UEFA [ Images ] after allegations that two of his players deliberately got sent off in a Champions League [ Images ] match against Ajax Amsterdam. 

UEFA on Tuesday also handed out fines related to events in the November 23 Group G game including 120,000 euros ($156,300) for Real, 40,000 for Mourinho and lower amounts for players Xabi Alonso, Sergio Ramos, Iker Casillas and Jerzy Dudek.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2010)

Ipswich vs Arsenal 
w000000t


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2010)

hahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2010)

Almost certain to be the first of our 3 trips to Wembley this season.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2010)

Still Keano must be praised for getting his team till here.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 2, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Almost certain to be the first of our 3 trips to Wembley this season.


Good job you used the word 'almost'. Otherwise the Ajai or Cockerel lesson hasn't sunk in, isn't it?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2010)

It was a joke anyway.(or was it?)

And no,more 'bets' to follow.

Russia gets the 2018 WC.Shocking that England lost!
Atleast Shava is there


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2010)

Qatar for 2022, Russia for 2018...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 2, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Qatar for 2022, Russia for 2018...



So FIFA went for untapped market...would say its a good move...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm okay with any country as long as they ban those feckin' vuvuzelas or their European/Asian counterparts.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2010)

England came last of the four,what a farce.
Qatar


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> So FIFA went for untapped market...would say its a good move...


Qatar is hardly a market. Its tiny.

Russia makes sense, they have never hosted it and they have/will have the infrastructure in place by 2018. Qatar is going to be a joke. Air Conditioned stadiums


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2010)

Vuvuzelas are class.

You haven't used one, so you don't have any fu(kin idea.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2010)

They've been used on my ears so I do have a fu(kin' idea.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 3, 2010)

its the national day here and all locals r celebrating as if there is no tmrw ... blowing horns and trumpets n vuvuzelas n wat not .... saw a two idiots driving at 120kmph inside the city... 
this is the best season if u want to have world cups in this part of the world .. hope FIFA has the brains to have the WC in dec-Jan instead of the traditional summer time...
its 50deg in summer .. n inside stadiums it will be 60+... u cant play soccer ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2010)

WC can only be held in off season=Summer 
Air conditioned stadiums ftw.  What about alcohol though?


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh dear Reina


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 3, 2010)

@ Reina.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 3, 2010)

Qatar's World Cup victory shows full extent of Fifa's greed – Telegraph Blogs
^^^
LOL


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> WC can only be held in off season=Summer
> Air conditioned stadiums ftw.  What about alcohol though?



in December it will be off season in argentina russia etc 

but have they decided at wat time of the year they  r gona hold it??

due to global warming by 2022 the temperatures are likely to rise by 2-3 deg. and this will make things even more worse ....
that shake has said they will use cooling systems to bring the temperature down by 20 deg. such diff in temp outside n inside the stadium is enough to make players fall sick ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 3, 2010)

Karan85 said:


> Qatar is hardly a market. Its tiny.
> 
> Russia makes sense, they have never hosted it and they have/will have the infrastructure in place by 2018. Qatar is going to be a joke. Air Conditioned stadiums



Come to think of it...yeah even i agree now that qatar wasn't the best of choices here....back russia as such but no idea y they chose qatar...


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

Disregard that, still Reina is the best keeper in the league.

anyways, I'm happy for Russia.

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01176/arshavin_1176530a.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2010)

Would have liked England to win but Russia deserve the WC and I am looking forward to it.Hopefully they'll deal with racism in time.
Oh and I bet the likes of Stoke will boo Arshavin


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2010)

Pathetic choices. How did Russia which has clubs like Zenit St.Petersburg among others, the most racist fans in Europe win the bid? 
As for Qatar, meh. If however they can host it in December, it will be fine. But that is near impossible to achieve.
Russia is a worse choice than Qatar, IMO if you think in terms of social responsibility of FIFA.


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

wasn't England racist too back in 1966? and didn't they get a WC to host?

Russia deserves a WC. They'll deal with it properly.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2010)

^ Did FIFA had a 'Kick Out Racism' during that time?
Zenit St. Petersburg and the racism among its fans
Zenit St Petersburg - RedCafe.net


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

Aren't spanish fans racist too?

Racism is everywhere, in this very thread too.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2010)

There is one Racism as in some small minority of fans chanting shite, and whereas another where fans threatening to boycott games and the club not signing black players as a principle not to incense the fans. I know which one is worse and that one doesn't deserve the prestige of hosting the world cup.


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

Don't host games on Zenit's ground. They are cvnts.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2010)

I wonder how would Qatar handle it if Israel qualified for the WC


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2010)

Another Wikileaks coming for this fiasco?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2010)

> Scudamore, though, urged English fans to seek refuge at Chelsea, Arsenal and Manchester United. "The fundamentals of English football don't alter, do they? People will still be shouting on Saturday, people will still be playing," he said. "The game will continue on the trajectory it's on in England." In Bloemfontein and Zurich, though, the "fundamentals" were farcical and haunting.


wtf


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

^^ now what does that mean?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2010)

^ I don't know either, but surely it looked like a cue for the gloryhunters


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

link please?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2010)

^ Not sure, I got that quote at RAWK or Redcafe 

Oh found it. Quote it is in last para. 
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/dec/02/2018-world-cup-england-humiliated


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 3, 2010)

^^^^but what does it even mean???I don't get it...so acc. to him only these 3 teams concerned play english football???

i don't think the same ultras would end up in the stadium without getting banned...russia will have to act or they will lose their face in the international arena...the problem is that these ultras are given a free hand & they feed on hatred for blacks...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2010)

Write a United player a letter - RedCafe.net


----------



## iinfi (Dec 3, 2010)

i m gona watch Inter's game in AD .... on 15th at 9pm ...


----------



## Joker (Dec 3, 2010)

okk we'll meet at sheikh zyaed stadium...ok?


----------



## iinfi (Dec 3, 2010)

^^ do u live in uae? ru also going?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 4, 2010)

> Big Sam Allardyce could have secured England the World Cup in 2018. None of this tiki-taka lobbying, bid books, presentations and pressing the flesh. Direct route one,_ 'How much and in what currency'._





Lazio 3-1 Inter 

Bunnytez on ze brink! Fat Spanish waiter is trying to ruin ze team zat Mourinho won ze treble weeth!


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 4, 2010)

waiter 
qatar 
russia 
contact the oil mafia and the drug dealers to book WC tickets in advance


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2010)

Utd. game postponed.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 4, 2010)

^
Yep
Blackpool doesn't have undersoil heating. Oversoil heating failed.

IMO there should be a rule in the PL making undersoil heating mandatory.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2010)

Same team as Villa away.

omg Eboue


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

I was just wondering about or high line defending costing us a goal..and it did.

I can see us drawing this. 

stop this high line defending ffs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2010)

Shocking defensive play,no tactical nous whatsoever.
Bring Keown back as the defensive coach!

Fvcking hell,what a goal,what a player!

Please don't get injured now,like all our in form players do.

For a possession team,we sure are doing sh1t right now

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW
That was the nerviest stuff I saw in recent times.

Nasri wincing while walking?


Fvking hell,Chelsea drew


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

fU(K YEAH~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 4, 2010)

Cheseez on ze brink! Lotti is trying to ged ruined by ze gloryhunters zat Mourinho 'on made so much cvntez


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 4, 2010)

Chelsea Drew


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 4, 2010)

> empireofthekop Empire of the Kop
> I think this is the worst spell Chelsea have had since Roman bought them.
> 
> EmilyLfcOhara Emily O'Hara
> ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 4, 2010)

nasri is at his finest form right now....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


>


This
Booed off as well


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 4, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Booed off as well


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nasri is in the form of his life. Great close control.

Everton were the better side in that game, Chelsea lucky to get a point.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 5, 2010)

Karan85 said:


> Everton were the better side in that game, Chelsea lucky to get a point.



Thanks to a certain Phil Neville


----------



## iinfi (Dec 5, 2010)

i got my diriving license here 
was driving arnd ... missed the match ... 
a good Christmas period and new CDM in jan is our only hope. tired of yelling we need better strikers


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01177/ancelotti2_1177804a.jpg *img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01177/ancelotti2_1177804b.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 5, 2010)

doesnt he look like Rajesh Khanna from Avatar  when his sons betray him 

thats it,he's officially rechristened Rajesh now


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

KAKA!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Cheseez on ze brink! Lotti is trying to ged ruined by ze gloryhunters zat Mourinho 'on made so much cvntez



You sound like ze Fat Spanish Waiter swallowed Jose in one go and zey are both trying to speak ze same thing at ze same time. Time to spit him out, Tubby. 

Once again, the performance was not good enough. We got what we deserved. 

Hopefully, good results in our next 3 games would banish the demons.


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> You sound like ze Fat Spanish Waiter swallowed Jose in one go and zey are both trying to speak ze same thing at ze same time. Time to spit him out, Tubby.
> 
> Once again, the performance was not good enough. We got what we deserved.
> 
> Hopefully, good results in our next 3 games would banish the demons.


*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01177/ancelotti2_1177804b.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2010)

^ Hmm... I saw ze incident. He looks frustrated and he should be. The players are letting him down badly.

His expression when Bosingwa took a wayward shot was pure comedy, though - 'WTF was that?'.


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

btw, it wasn't a pelanty. It was more like Alenka running into Howard.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2010)

^ Did I ever say it was a pelanty or not a pelanty?


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

^ did I ever say that you said it was a pelanty or not a pelanty?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2010)

^ But you did say that it was not a pelanty.


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ But you did say that it was not a pelanty.


*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01177/ancelotti2_1177804b.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2010)

^ I'll put that image to some good use later in ze season, I assure you.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 5, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:
			
		

> You sound like ze Fat Spanish Waiter swallowed Jose in one go and zey are both trying to speak ze same thing at ze same time. Time to spit him out, Tubby.



*img139.imageshack.us/img139/1003/sdqz5.jpg



Kl@w-24 said:


> Hopefully, good results in our next 3 games would banish the demons.


Those next three games are against Spurs, Mancs, and Arses


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2010)

^ Eggjaktly why I mentioned the next 3 games.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 5, 2010)

^ Defeat in those 3 games will be like 
Make a bet now pleez


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2010)

^ I don't want to put my avatar on the line, like one over-enthusiastic Gooner did.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 5, 2010)

^ Or you don't want to be forced to get hidden in a cave either like one proud Pensioner peer did


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2010)

^ Whatever the case, I need to keep my foot out of my mouth.


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ I'll put that image to some good use later in ze season, I assure you.


no better use than this.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2010)

^ Ohhohoho, you have noooo idea.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 5, 2010)

hahaha ..people here are clueless... couple of more shoddy performances like this and we will end up with a treble this season ....
we will have the last laugh .....


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Ohhohoho, you have noooo idea.


*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01177/ancelotti2_1177804b.jpg


iinfi said:


> hahaha ..people here are clueless... couple of more shoddy performances like this and we will end up with a treble this season ....
> we will have the last laugh .....


*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01177/ancelotti2_1177804b.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 5, 2010)

iinfi said:


> hahaha ..people here are clueless... couple of more shoddy performances like this and we will end up with a treble this season ....
> we will have the last laugh .....


You never fail to give us laughs though


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 5, 2010)

lol..nice dp@ico


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> lol..nice dp@ico


*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01177/ancelotti2_1177804b.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 5, 2010)

^ 
*cdn.caughtoffside.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/wenger-facepalm.jpg


----------



## Joker (Dec 5, 2010)

*BBC Sport - Football - Carlo Ancelotti sacked as Chelsea manager*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 5, 2010)

Joker said:


> *BBC Sport - Football - Carlo Ancelotti sacked as Chelsea manager*



wtf??/


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 5, 2010)

joker said:


> *bbc sport - football - carlo ancelotti sacked as chelsea manager*


Deleted


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

zomg..can't believe it. 

got rickrolled


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2010)

That's not even worthy of a facepalm.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 5, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> That's not even worthy of a facepalm.


What? I didn't see ze incident.

*cdn.caughtoffside.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/wenger-facepalm.jpg


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/7858/502984410107837941.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 5, 2010)

sry btw..went too far..was trying to be sarcastic..


----------



## Joker (Dec 5, 2010)

^ dont worry...we all use such bad words here


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

That infamous Nasri thread on Caferouge deleted.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 5, 2010)

anceloti will not be sacked .. he will be here for 30 years ...
he will break Phergusson's record into pieces...


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

iinfi said:


> anceloti will not be sacked .. he will be here for 30 years ...
> he will break Phergusson's record into pieces...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2010)

Someone find Eboue picture/gif from yesterday


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

^^ couldn't find.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2010)

Incidentally Henry was there too,he has been to all our home matches recently(jinx?)


----------



## ico (Dec 5, 2010)

Should sign for us in January.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 6, 2010)

managing Che for 30 yrs?id say he'd be lucky to even live for that many more years 

best home record vs the best away record.utd vs arse.round 1 for the title.che are poo.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2010)

> @RyanBabel whats happening babel!? When you gonna come to Arsenal haha



Twitter / Jack Wilshere: @RyanBabel whats happening ...


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2010)

> @jack_wilshere @RyanBabel No no no Jack, the question is... when are you gonna come to Liverpool?


*twitter.com/JCatonPR/status/10788413133295616

*Good articles.*

The Swiss Ramble: Why Ajax Are No Longer Dutch Masters

The Swiss Ramble: Why Bolton Wanderers Have So Much Debt

The Swiss Ramble: Spurs Daring To Dream


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 6, 2010)

iinfi said:


> anceloti will not be sacked .. he will be here for 30 years ...
> he will break Phergusson's record into pieces...



 but Sir Alex *Ferguson* shouldn't be worried about that.


----------



## Joker (Dec 6, 2010)

zomg nasri rocks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2010)

Nasri, what on earth?! - Page 9 - RedCafe.net


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2010)

lol..that thread was deleted by the OP due to embarrassment and now it is back.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 6, 2010)

chris hughton sacked


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2010)

XTerminator said:


> chris hughton sacked


you beat me by 5 seconds.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2010)

Newcastle 

Who is next in the PL sack race?I bet it is Raf..oh.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 6, 2010)

"Regrettably the board now feels that
an individual with more managerial
experience is needed to take the club
forward.''

this comes from the board who appointed alan shearer


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2010)

@ Geordies.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Newcastle United... they're almost trying to match us for their record in getting rid of managers. 

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-12-06.jpg

BLOLdy brilLOLiant!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 6, 2010)

wtf is wrong with the Newcastle board? 
They can squarely fvck off and get relegated



Kl@w-24 said:


> Newcastle United... they're almost trying to match us for their record in getting rid of managers.


Even you lads had *some* reason for the sackings. But this sacking? Bloody hell.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2010)

haphazard sackings never helps....should have continued with him for atleast this season...nvm...


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Newcastle United... they're almost trying to match us for their record in getting rid of managers.
> 
> *www.studs-up.com/comics/2010-12-06.jpg
> 
> BLOLdy brilLOLiant!!!!



*img819.imageshack.us/img819/1154/brinjal.png


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 7, 2010)

Ahh we will miss EPL's Obama now, I liked his face.


----------



## ico (Dec 7, 2010)

Liverpool is finally rejuvenated under Roy. Great win for the Reds.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2010)

haha no post for 24 hours?

[youtube]4Vtjf4SWr2E[/youtube]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 8, 2010)

^^^^
*d.imagehost.org/0735/246ql3s.jpg

Anyways Man u valencia 1-1.Spurs Fc twente 3-3..Both get the top spot..Oh yes inter milan 0-3 to Werder Bremen


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2010)

Wonder what's going wrong there. I'll really feel sorry for him if he gets sacked. He is much better than this.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 8, 2010)

^Thats strange coming out of you. You *must* know whats wrong with him or his team.
Maybe everyone has de-coded his Magic Code


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 8, 2010)

one thing i noticed from milan's game against lazio was that Sneijder needs rest...he is looking exhausted since the world cup...& you can see it from his game...

lol...i was at inter milan's forum to see their response on benitez & its kind of comical...benitez thread has been flooded by liverpool fans & they are busy defending benitez which is pissing off milan fans...lol...

Rafael Benítez



> Im really getting bored with all these liverpool fans signing up here to sing Rafa praises.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2010)

Rafa needs a break from management.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2010)

He does have injury problems at Inter,but they should be doing better than this.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2010)

Rahim said:


> ^Thats strange coming out of you. You *must* know whats wrong with him or his team.


I don't know what you are on about. I am a Liverpool fan. You can see the Liverpool crest too if your monitor makes it hard to read the nick. Rafa manages FC Internazionale, and not Liverpool FC. 



> Maybe everyone has de-coded his Magic Code


What magic code? His tactics? Maybe or maybe not. As someone said here they have many injuries but they shouldn't be doing this badly. 
I do agree he needs a break from management, he is a fantastic manager, and probably the strain of managing Liverpool, fighting with owners, etc. has got to him and as such a break might help him to mentally recover.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 8, 2010)

It seems its you who should take a break from football/foruming as too much Rafa licking has made you delusional. You may take a peak at that forum to update yourself of whats going on.

The same old arrogant waiter that he is trying to fill the huge boots of Jose.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2010)

New nick but the same old clueless idiot trying to assert his intellectual superiority with his 'gyaan' shocker.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2010)

ok change of topic people...arsenal game...will they go on top??


----------



## iinfi (Dec 9, 2010)

some of u guys getting new names eh?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2010)

Fabianski, Sagna, Koscielny, Squillaci, Gibbs, Song, Denilson, Nasri, Arshavin, Chamakh, Van Persie

Very strong line up,can't see us going top though.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2010)

arsenal goal up


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 9, 2010)

*sigh* 2 penalties denied... again. 0-0 at HT


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 9, 2010)

arsenal


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2010)

& arsenal is now back to square one...

holy mighty they are back... ...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice goal by walcott.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2010)

arsenal clears the huddle...


----------



## Rahim (Dec 9, 2010)

Nasri is showing his quality.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2010)

We are due a tie with Munich,hope we draw them.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 9, 2010)

Alan Pardew named as Newcastle manager - Premier League, Football - The Independent


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 9, 2010)

And you guys didnt miss me at all


----------



## ico (Dec 9, 2010)

so, you are back from abyss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2010)

*Eboue*

[youtube]BybJu5jE22M[/youtube]



Eboue - Page 3 - RedCafe.net


----------



## ico (Dec 9, 2010)

[youtube]GrJy4LAHY2U[/youtube]

@A_G
try using it this way: [ youtube ]adfhjwya[ /youtube ]


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hope to see Barcelona draw against Arsenal again.


----------



## Goten (Dec 9, 2010)

I dont watch futbal.

Peace~~~!


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 9, 2010)

^ good for you.


----------



## Goten (Dec 9, 2010)

If u read my message here....U know what I am doing.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 9, 2010)

Whoa!! abyss is ze backs!! Finally Barca games will be entertaining now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2010)

ico said:


> [youtube]GrJy4LAHY2U[/youtube]
> 
> @A_G
> try using it this way: [ youtube ]adfhjwya[ /youtube ]



Didn't work for some reason maybe I got the code wrong.

Btw.  at Wilshere's pwnage.Beaten at his own game.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2010)

ico said:


> [youtube]GrJy4LAHY2U[/youtube]
> 
> @A_G
> try using it this way: [ youtube ]adfhjwya[ /youtube ]



lol...Hilarious...btw does anyone have the gif for the awesome eboue stretching exercise??



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> YouTube - OffThePost.info Emmanuel Eboue's outrageous warm-up (Arsenal v Partizan Belgrade)
> 
> 
> 
> Eboue - Page 3 - RedCafe.net



lol...yes this one..would love to find the gif for this...


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 9, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Whoa!! abyss is ze backs!! Finally Barca games will be entertaining now.



Finally after Madrid and Jose bashing. I'm loving it


----------



## Joker (Dec 10, 2010)

Goten said:


> I dont watch futbal.
> 
> Peace~~~!





Goten said:


> If u read my message here....U know what I am doing.
> 
> Peace~~~!


post count increase FAIL!!! naab..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 10, 2010)

> Evra told Canal Plus: "Arsenal is a training centre. I watch them play and enjoy it but will they win the title?
> 
> "That's what people remember.
> 
> ...



Arsenal is a training centre


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 10, 2010)

Evra on a wind up again


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 10, 2010)

> "He gave you [reporters] some good stuff to make it all hot before the game," said Wenger. "But we are guided by the way we want to play football and not by the statements of anybody who plays against us.
> 
> "Personally, I believe if you are a big player you always respect your opponent and that is what we try to do.
> 
> ...


Good reply,although that cvnt is not worth AW's time.


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2010)

*cdn.24.com/files/Cms/General/d/789/8645d95977d94b46a4d4f0ab6219cc2e.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 11, 2010)

I just hope evra lol doesnt fall flat on his face 

great heel comment by him though.good reply by wengira too.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 11, 2010)

Evra is riding again on his _bayaanbaazi_ crap railgadi.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 11, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Good reply,although that cvnt is not worth AW's time.


ya 

the training centre is. He better look after it


----------



## iinfi (Dec 11, 2010)

BBC Sport - Football - Chelsea manager Carlo Ancelotti 'does not fear for job'

every chelsea manager in the roman era said this one week before being sacked ... sunday is the D-day ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 11, 2010)

^ I don't remember Roman calliing a manager and telling him that he is safe, any time before this. Usually he only says those magic words - 'You're fired!'. 

Good for us, though!


----------



## iinfi (Dec 11, 2010)

i said ..every manager said  my job is safe one week before being fired ...
i think it wont happen with loti though ...


----------



## Rahim (Dec 11, 2010)

Ancelloti may be safe but Chelsea really are awful at the moment.


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2010)

iinfi said:


> i said ..every manager said  my job is safe one week before being fired ...
> i think it wont happen with loti though ...


*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01177/ancelotti2_1177804a.jpg *i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01214/roman-abramovich_1214339c.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Dec 11, 2010)

Rahim said:


> Ancelloti may be safe but Chelsea really are awful at the moment.



we need to strengthen three positions... its almost an year overdue
out and out striker of the likes of torres or tevez preferably from the PL itself.... a CDM ... its been vacant ever since makelele left... starting the season without a proper cover for CB was crazy.... and above all sell PF ... everytime he plays .. its a disaster... the first season he had proper cover in the form of maks n terry n cech each time he made a blunder ... when he is in a YOYO its all hell .......


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2010)

iinfi said:


> we need to strengthen three positions... its almost an year overdue
> out and out striker of the likes of torres or tevez preferably from the PL itself.... a CDM ... its been vacant ever since makelele left... starting the season without a proper cover for CB was crazy.... and above all sell PF ... everytime he plays .. its a disaster... the first season he had proper cover in the form of maks n terry n cech each time he made a blunder ... when he is in a YOYO its all hell .......


*soccerlens.com/files/2010/11/Wilkins1.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2010)

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m87/A_ndrew/avramgrantsnewformationys0.gif


Credit to Blackpool for beating Stoke away playing good football.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

Dirk


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2010)

*Newcastle 3 -* 1 Liverpool @ FT.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2010)

Defence.....No comment...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

I have lost count the number of times we have lost this season. 
And just 5 points away from Anfield in the league, beyond a joke.


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2010)

Hodgson should get sacked now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

ico said:


> Liverpool is finally rejuvenated under Roy. Great win for the reds.





ico said:


> Hodgson should get sacked now.



Erm...Make up your mind


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2010)

Skrtel was so horrible today...the defence had a good sleep when carrol had the ball...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

The whole defense is shite. Can't believe defense was our biggest strength two years ago.

Skrtel has not been the same since that jaw injury last season, probably will be shipped out end of the season.


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2010)

I thought he'd get Liverpool ~30 points around Christmas. Now it is highly unlikely.

Bring back Dalglish.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

Next four games:
Fulham (H), Blackpool (A), Wolves (H), Bolton (H)

10+ points here, with good performances or bye-bye Roy.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2010)

roy missed a trick really...he should have substituted early...I think liverpool after equalizing went back...

& surprising was the fact that ranger gave liverpool a hard time...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

This season we always seem to do that, whenever we score to move ahead or equalize, we sit back, create nothing, and let the opposing team come back at us.


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2010)

but is it the manager's fault??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2010)

ico said:


> but is it the manager's fault??



not always but **** strategy by roy...he had no answer for ranger...late substitution..questionable squad selection....


----------



## iinfi (Dec 12, 2010)

liverpool have 22 points now .. another 15-18 and they will be safe ... do well nxt season guys .. dont worry .... things will be ok ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2010)

iinfi said:


> liverpool have 22 points now .. another 15-18 and they will be safe ... do well nxt season guys .. dont worry .... things will be ok ....



LOL...next season already...haven't lost out hope yet...i still think liverpool can get 9 points *atleast* out of last 4 games...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

ico said:
			
		

> but is it the manager's fault??


A season ago, everything was the manager's fault. Now it is "Manager's fault"?  



Ronnie11 said:


> not always but **** strategy by roy...he had no answer for ranger...late substitution..questionable squad selection....



Exactly.

Torres looked totally disinterested, and it should have been him substituted with Ryan who scored versus Villa. Skrtel was having a bad game already while when Ranger got in, he got raped again and again, and it doesn't take a genius to take him off ffs.



iinfi said:


> liverpool have 22 points now .. another 15-18 and they will be safe ... do well nxt season guys .. dont worry .... things will be ok ....



Go gloryhunt with your group of gloryhunting peers


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> roy missed a trick



Not really
[youtube]aav46Lek0Rs[/youtube]


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 12, 2010)

Tevez hands in a transfer request.
Says he is homesick.

 @ City


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2010)

One basket case of a club beats another basket case of a club. 

Uncle Woy, Agent Cole... well done.  

Tevez hands in tranfer request!! Epic!! We should snap him up in January!! 

Oh, in case you missed it, Roman Abramovich has given his backing to Carlo Ancelotti and confirmed that there will be funds to strengthen the squad in January.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

wtf you on about? Cole wasn't even playing


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2010)

^ Eggjaktly!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2010)

lol...tevez fiasco is hilarious...never understood that guy...citeh seems to be in trouble now..last time i heard even adebayor,santa cruz & johnson expressed desire to leave....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/3553/teveth.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2010)

^^
lol...Where did u find this??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2010)

That one had me LOLing for a few minutes!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

Redcafe


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2010)

Kia at it again.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2010)

Home | Latest Headlines | City reject Tevez transfer request | ESPNSTAR.com
City has rejected his request


----------



## iinfi (Dec 12, 2010)

end of Loti
Loti  to be sacked tonite


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2010)

terry's performance was the saving grace till now...substitute ramires for lampard..he is giving the ball away....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2010)

arseblog said:
			
		

> Chelsea and Sp*rs finish their 7-7 draw during which William Gallas sparks a 22 man brawl, a fifteen hour crowd battle and Harry Redknapp reaches Twitchon 7.



We need this!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2010)

the ****...drogba missed a penalty....

oh chelsea....bad luck...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2009/5/6/1241646021549/Chelseas-Didier-Drogba-sh-002.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2010)

"Good performance. Shame about the end result, though" - Jon Champion (PES 2010)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

Chelsea are now behind even Citeh


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2010)

^ Look who's talking.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2010)

^ yeah us folk and you folk can has this expression in common now...
*www.gifsoup.com/imager.php?id=1493365


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2010)

^ WTF was he thinking when he did that?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ yeah us folk and you folk can has this expression in common now...
> *www.gifsoup.com/imager.php?id=1493365



you left out the finger sniffing part 

Brilliant result at WHL.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2010)

The real game is tonight.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 13, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2010)

We have to win it~~~


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't have a particularly good feeling about it

twitter


> Unconfirmed reports emerging that Roy Hodgson has left #Liverpool by mutual consent.


Edit:False rumors.Confirmed.

Sky Sports | Manchester City News | Football | Premier League | Tevez confirms exit wish
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 13, 2010)

Barcelona 5-0 Real Sociedad.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 13, 2010)

> Tevez is selfless on the field, but high maintenance off it. Occasionally, both elements of his nature emerge, as happened at Bolton. After his usual hard shift, Tevez confronted Mancini on the touchline when substituted.
> 
> 
> Read more: MARTIN SAMUEL: There's only Chelsea left for Carlos Tevez if he stays in England... | Mail Online


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 13, 2010)

PICTURES: Alternative Tevez Posters

*img545.imageshack.us/i/4240753941c1d0bbf6c2z.jpg/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Sam has been told to fvck off by Venky's 
Strange decision,let's see who they bring in.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Sam given the boot!! Didn't see that coming...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2010)

Less than 2 hrs. to go 

Our players are a bundle of nerves,hence the quick misplaced passes.

Our usual comedy defence goal against United.

Totally outplayed,can't get out of our half


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 14, 2010)

great by United.need to show more composure.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2010)

Bring on Cesc and get some kind of midfield up and running.

Better start to the 2nd half.

All the big guns out there now.Comeon Arsenal !

Wheeeeeeeeeeew

Utd. were the better side,but at the end it was just that fluke goal making the difference.

Cheseny was immense,well done.


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2010)

only watched the second half...rubbish game overall. foolish fouls etc.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 14, 2010)

was not the game i was hoping for..utd should have scored 3 goals or so...arsenal's performance was disappointing..didn't challenge vds much...


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2010)

and Szczesny is going to be the best goalkeeper in the world. I guarantee that.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 14, 2010)

great win for United.bad miss by Rooney,but a delightful chip made up for it.Anderson and Nani were great.super defence.



> Arsenal are a training centre


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking back at the game,we never even had a sniff at the goal.People who slate Ferdinand are muppets 
Disappointing stuff.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 14, 2010)

What a penalty by rooney


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 14, 2010)

*www.espnstar.com/football/premier-league/news/detail/item546514/Maradona-to-be-new-Blackburn-boss/ 



ajai5777 said:


> What a penalty by rooney



LOL..i agree...the moment he took that weird running or whatever hell that was,i knew he was going to miss...

man utd's back four looked solid...they didn't give space to arsenal at all...


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 14, 2010)

Sneezy!


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 14, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Looking back at the game,we never even had a sniff at the goal.People who slate Ferdinand are muppets
> Disappointing stuff.





Ronnie11 said:


> Football | Barclays Premier League | Maradona to be new Blackburn boss? | ESPNSTAR.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, United were so strong in defence, hope this continues till the end of the season.



Ronnie11 said:


> Football | Barclays Premier League | Maradona to be new Blackburn boss? | ESPNSTAR.com
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..i agree...the moment he took that weird running or whatever hell that was,i knew he was going to miss...



As the commentator said it was justice, it was no way a penalty, however it was pathetic by Rooney, he is just out of touch...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 14, 2010)

Big Sam  Real Madrid j0b awaits. "Poor" Jose would be sh1tting his pants *img690.imageshack.us/img690/9655/lmaod.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i am boycotting venky's chicken nuggets from today...


----------



## Rahim (Dec 14, 2010)

Both set of players were quite nervous knowing what was at stake. Rooney was frustrated as he needed somebody up-front to help him but considering the packed mid-field and the fluid way of Arsenal, it was expected and understandable.
Nani should look for better positioned plauers rather than trying to score all by himself.
Rooney should have buried it depite that local run-up 

Nasri was *the key* for Arsenal and he failed big time.

*FUNNY*: My friend is working with Standard Chartered  and he went to a client yesterday and the client made fun of him and the team SC sponsor's  He is pissed off!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 14, 2010)

Afellay to arrive on December 23 | FCBarcelona.cat

BBC Sport - Football - Arsene Wenger blames Man Utd pitch for Arsenal mistakes


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2010)

Rahim said:


> Both set of players were quite nervous knowing what was at stake. Rooney was frustrated as he needed somebody up-front to help him but considering the packed mid-field and the fluid way of Arsenal, it was expected and understandable.
> Nani should look for better positioned plauers rather than trying to score all by himself.
> Rooney should have buried it depite that local run-up
> 
> ...



Huge post considering it is based on highlights only


----------



## iinfi (Dec 14, 2010)

watched ndtv online after a longtime... lee-hesh interview was nice.... liked it ... waiting for aus open ...

BBC Sport - Football - Israeli midfielder joins Man City after Barcelona exit

SHOCKER!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 14, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Huge post considering it is based on highlights only


----------



## ico (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 14, 2010)

Rumours said:
			
		

> Blackburn want Diego Maradona to replace Sam Allardyce.


Please let this be true. 

Roverstalk.com &bull; View topic - Sam Allardyce sacked - Xmas come early!!


----------



## Rahim (Dec 14, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Huge post considering it is based on highlights only





Whats so wrong with the post? Point out something plz.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 15, 2010)

Rahim said:


> *Both set of players were quite nervous* knowing what was at stake. *Rooney was frustrated as he needed somebody up-front to help him* but considering the packed mid-field and the *fluid way of Arsenal*, it was expected and understandable.
> Nani should look for better positioned plauers *rather than trying to score all by himself.*
> Rooney should have buried it depite that local run-up
> 
> *Nasri was the key for Arsenal and he failed big time.*



These.
It was the pressing and slippery surface causing the mistakes,we were nervous for maybe 15 mins,but that's that.

Rooney got enough support yesterday,its just that whatever he tried didn't come off for one reason or other.That and he is a huge moaning tit.

Us being fluid is just a cliche,especially yesterday where we couldn't manage 2 passes together.

Nani did very well,I know you are referring to the Rooney tantrum but Nani took the better option IMO.Don't forget that he assisted the only goal Utd. scored.

Nasri was only one of our front three who made some incisive runs with the ball and tried to make himself available.He was pressed 2v1 and didn't receive much from the terrible midfield.Hardly a failure when you look at the performance of Arshavin,Rosicky and even Cesc.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 15, 2010)

inter match ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 15, 2010)

It is Internacional that is losing,not Inter Milan.Surprising nonetheless.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 15, 2010)

i m 12 hrs away from witnessing a top european team play; in a stadium ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, African team in Club Championship Final. Impressive.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 15, 2010)

iinfi said:


> i m 12 hrs away from witnessing a top european team play; in a stadium ...



Run naked across the pitch in 65th minute and give old Rafa a hug.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 15, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Run naked across the pitch in 65th minute and give old Rafa a hug.



sure buddy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks,I'll be watching


----------



## Rahim (Dec 15, 2010)

> The Football Association of Wales has confirmed that Gary Speed has been appointed as new national coach


hmmm....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 15, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Run naked across the pitch in 65th minute and give old Rafa a hug.


iinfi teh sub?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 15, 2010)

iinfi said:


> i m 12 hrs away from witnessing a top european team play; in a stadium ...



Wow..congrats...which game is it???


----------



## iinfi (Dec 15, 2010)

club world cup .... 
abu dhabi ... Inter Milan vs Chunma FC ... chumma fc ....hahah
Alcohol, kissing banned at FIFA Club World Cup in Abu Dhabi - The Times of India

lol

man this is probably once in a life time opportunity ... watching a european team play full strength in a tournament which they want to win ....
i v heard its v difficult to get a ticket even in london n other such places .... 
the local club al wadha match is starting at 6pm ... i will reach there by 7.15 ... Inter match is @ 9pm


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 15, 2010)

Ando signs contract till 2015
Says,
"I am looking forward to winning many more trophies with this club"

<3


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 15, 2010)

err...whos ANDO?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 15, 2010)

Anderson 

From Man Utd.

Rereading that post, it does look vague.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 15, 2010)

Iinfi in Rafa heaven.1-0 in 3 minutes


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 15, 2010)

iinfi said:


> club world cup ....
> abu dhabi ... Inter Milan vs Chunma FC ... chumma fc ....hahah
> Alcohol, kissing banned at FIFA Club World Cup in Abu Dhabi - The Times of India
> 
> ...


Hoping to see some pics if possible


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 15, 2010)

2-0 Zanetti. The legend scores


----------



## iinfi (Dec 16, 2010)

match was good .... 
heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
there were many travelling fans ... i cud not differentiate betwn the Lebanese (who live here in large numbers)   and the travelling italian fans .... all were wearing inter jersey ...
whn they started celebrating ... Inter fans won ..... jumping arnd in tandem .... 

my friend was supposed to giv me his camera.... ass went to dubai at 5pm along with his camera .... GRRRRR
so had to take pics with my 2MP cam .... BLASTTT!!!

i dont know why the ground looked small ... no idea whether it was really small or it only appeared small ... last time i saw a match in a stadium was a cooperage grounds 7 years back


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 16, 2010)

Are you going to the final?


----------



## iinfi (Dec 16, 2010)

was very eager to see Sneijder and Cambiasso work in tandem ..... 
all i cud see  Sneijder was for 1 min on the pitch ... 
first the chumma team was announced .. then Inter ... every player got a rousing cheer .... and the moment benitez's name was called there were loud boos all arnd ...  HAHAHA



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Are you going to the final?



nahi yaar  .... 200 dirhams for this one ... final i m not going ... for the last 12 years i v wanted to watch a european team play ... wish finally fulfilled ... 
u guys got a chance anytime? ... any of u living in UK or any other part of europe?

*img704.imageshack.us/img704/8627/15122010001.th.jpg
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/4435/15122010002m.th.jpg
*img684.imageshack.us/img684/7163/15122010003.th.jpg
*img684.imageshack.us/img684/6251/15122010004.th.jpg
*img24.imageshack.us/img24/4015/15122010005.th.jpg
*img651.imageshack.us/img651/7669/15122010006.th.jpg
*img823.imageshack.us/img823/2365/15122010007.th.jpg
*img258.imageshack.us/img258/1484/15122010008.th.jpg
*img543.imageshack.us/img543/5561/15122010009i.th.jpg
*img813.imageshack.us/img813/6272/15122010010.th.jpg
*img443.imageshack.us/img443/8718/15122010011.th.jpg
*img576.imageshack.us/img576/2628/15122010012.th.jpg
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/9241/15122010013.th.jpg
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/5350/15122010014.th.jpg
*img153.imageshack.us/img153/7458/15122010015.th.jpg
*img547.imageshack.us/img547/6274/15122010016.th.jpg
*img89.imageshack.us/img89/9873/15122010017.th.jpg
*img684.imageshack.us/img684/9408/15122010018.th.jpg
*img510.imageshack.us/img510/6417/15122010019.th.jpg
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/575/15122010020.th.jpg
*img94.imageshack.us/img94/4112/15122010021.th.jpg
*img152.imageshack.us/img152/1329/15122010022.th.jpg
*img213.imageshack.us/img213/1964/15122010023.th.jpg
*img844.imageshack.us/img844/9701/15122010024.th.jpg
*img193.imageshack.us/img193/810/15122010025.th.jpg
*img804.imageshack.us/img804/5310/15122010026.th.jpg
*img543.imageshack.us/img543/1249/15122010.th.jpg




i m really sorry for the bad quality of the pics ... too much expenses this month .. sud v bought a cam myself


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2010)

Congrats. 

Finally you saw Rafa Benitez in flesh.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 16, 2010)

iinfi said:


> was very eager to see Sneijder and Cambiasso work in tandem .....
> all i cud see  Sneijder was for 1 min on the pitch ...
> first the chumma team was announced .. then Inter ... every player got a rousing cheer .... and the moment benitez's name was called there were loud boos all arnd ...  HAHAHA
> 
> ...



Nice pics..thanks for sharing...


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 16, 2010)

I wish makelele was there too,iinfi wouldve died of happiness


----------



## iinfi (Dec 16, 2010)

^^
cambiasso was enough .. top class .... i love that position CDM .. most critical .... ahead of GK or striker or defender ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 17, 2010)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Man United in pole to sign Neuer | ESPNSTAR.com
Refrained from posting this before thinking he may move to bayern munich or stay put but this is looking like a possibility now that he may come in for vds...


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 17, 2010)

I so hope we draw Arsenal tonight in the CL knock out.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 17, 2010)

AFAIK, SAF is going to try the keeper thats coming in Jan. If he is good then he will replace VDS and PIG will be backup OR he will be backup, PIG will go out and we will sign someone bigish.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2010)

CL draw today


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 17, 2010)

What time is the CL draw today?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2010)

I think it is 4:30 pm IST.


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 17, 2010)

hehe...i thought it was 4:30 am(Self pwnage)

and who the hell is PIG??
why abuse the poor fella?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 17, 2010)

^
PIG - Pole In Goal (Kuszczak). Not many people can spell his name.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 17, 2010)

Erm, we can face:



> Lech Poznan
> Aris
> Lille
> PAOK
> ...



Would do well to avoid Benfica,  Rangers, Rubin Kazan, Beşiktaş, Lille, and Sevilla. Any other team, and I will be happy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2010)

We would do well to avoid Barca,Real and Bayern.Any other team and I will be happy.


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> ^
> PIG - Pole In Goal (Kuszczak). Not many people can spell his name.



That says it 

Similar to Arsenal's young goalkeeper. I hope he turns out good for them.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 17, 2010)

*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=267710.0 

Arsenal drew Barcelona 

*CL Draw:
*
Shakhtar v Roma
Tottenham v AC Milan
Schalke v Valencia
Bayern v Inter
Real Madrid v Lyon
Barcelona v Arsenal
Mancs v  Marseille
Chelsea v Copenhagen


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 17, 2010)

lol...arsenal drew barca...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 17, 2010)

Actually it's a good chance for them to stfu the critics. Sadly (for them), they always fail in these big games.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 17, 2010)

barcelona


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2010)

EPIC stuff.

Get a two goal lead at the Emirates. Go to Camp Nou and just defend like crazy for 90 minutes. But Wenger won't do that.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 17, 2010)

training centre vs shopping centre 

who are Liverpool drawn against in UCL? 

Magnus Eikrem leaves United for Molde.was an exciting prospect,the lad


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mega rofl



XTerminator said:


> training centre vs *shopping centre*



home grown talent mate


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 17, 2010)

if arsenal wants to have a good chance with barca,they seriously need to revamp their defence...their defending has been comical off late...would be like revisiting 2006 game...



ico said:


> EPIC stuff.
> 
> Get a two goal lead at the Emirates. Go to Camp Nou and just defend like crazy for 90 minutes. But Wenger won't do that.



I agree...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 17, 2010)

We draw Sparta Praha


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2010)

[youtube]9nXC1HyaUEM[/youtube]


"Raul Ferdinand"

"Brian Giggs"

"Manchester Little Red Devils"

"soccer style football legend"

"captain of the UK football team"


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 17, 2010)

Barca will visit Arsenal's Emirates Stadium on Wednesday, February 16, 2011.
The return leg will take place on Tuesday, March 8, 2011.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 17, 2010)

And oh if we beat Sparta, we'll meet either Braga or Lech in Round of 16. Braga will be tough :/


----------



## iinfi (Dec 17, 2010)

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/50463000/jpg/_50463783_010783756-1.jpg

its this close ... its now a tight slap or a kiss


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 17, 2010)

ico said:


> [youtube]9nXC1HyaUEM[/youtube]
> 
> 
> "Raul Ferdinand"
> ...




i feel it's fake... hard to believe that this is real


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 18, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i feel it's fake... hard to believe that this is real



erm it is fake..i thought ppl knew this by now..in other words its a spoof...this vid went viral...but still pretty funny...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 18, 2010)

Barcelona's Pep Guardiola 'frightened' of Arsenal in Champions League | Football | The Guardian

He is certainly taking a piss 

*www.jpeghoster.com/images/47271400349339286052.png
*img690.imageshack.us/img690/9655/lmaod.gif


----------



## Rahim (Dec 18, 2010)

FIFA.com - The FIFA/Coca-Cola World Ranking

Egypt at 9th :surprise:


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2010)

Not remotely as excited as last season on getting them but I don't believe for a second that the tie is lost before a ball has been kicked.
With some luck on our side we definitely have a chance of beating those cvnts.

Not having to play Silvest at the Nou Camp is a start...


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

Rahim said:


> FIFA.com - The FIFA/Coca-Cola World Ranking
> 
> Egypt at 9th :surprise:


No surprise about that for me. They are the best team in Africa. yea, much better than Cote d'Ivoire, Cameroon and Ghana. Sadly, didn't qualify for the WC.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 18, 2010)

don't know y ppl are writing off arsenal...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 18, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> don't know y ppl are writing off arsenal...


----------



## Joker (Dec 18, 2010)

against barca every team will be written off...except those with great defenders and great managers...read: inter milan 2009-10


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 18, 2010)

Not really. Arse let Barca play to their strengths, they lack character and discipline, and fail every fvcking time in a big game. Wenger is also not tactically flexible to set his side to counter a particular side, and will not set his side any way to counter Barca.
Hercules beat Barca at Camp Nou in La Liga, so can any team with luck, discipline, and resilience (and yeah Barca were sh1te in that game). Arse lack all those three attributes including luck.
Arse will be the last team who can beat Barcelona over two legs, and if they do I will actually be amazed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2010)

^^


I hammer the noobs playing with Barca in Fifa 11 every time. 

Liverpool game is postponed..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 18, 2010)

here we go, more points off the the top 6


----------



## red_devil (Dec 18, 2010)

^ thats alright .. Pool still have a shot at potential 3 points anyway..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 18, 2010)

Arse game called off as well.

Chelsea vs Utd also postponed. Goddammit, that just ruined my weekend!!! 

Chelsea vs Utd also postponed. Goddammit, that just ruined my weekend!!!


----------



## red_devil (Dec 18, 2010)

Chelsea - United game postponed...feck!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2010)

Fvcking hell! 

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/dec_10/gun__1292676834_stadium_snow.jpg
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x312/dec_10/zp_Wilshere-3-101217MAFC_7574.jpg?ic=95c309T


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 18, 2010)

red_devil said:


> Chelsea - United game postponed...feck!


Seriously? Wtf? Gimme something that I can kill myself...fkin snow.


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

red_devil said:


> ^ thats alright .. Pool still have a shot at potential 3 points anyway..


red_devil_returns


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2010)

We have TP Mazembe vs Inter Milan in 3 hrs to look forward to.
Comeon Rafa,save the weekend.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 18, 2010)

^ By screwing up against Mazembe.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2010)

He has done it in 2005,surely he can't fvck up again!


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

FIFA Club World Cup is of more value to non-European teams as they go into it to prove a point.

Inter vs Inter would have been cool. 

Inter would have won.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't remind of that 2005 CWC final. Still gutted 



ithehappy said:


> Seriously? Wtf? Gimme something that I can kill myself...fkin snow.



wtf


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Don't remind of that 2005 CWC final. Still gutted


Denilson won it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sunderland 1-0 Bolton. Entertaining game. Sunderland level on points with Spuds in...     6th!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 18, 2010)

has the liverpool game called off too??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 18, 2010)

^ Fulham game called off - Liverpool FC


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ Fulham game called off - Liverpool FC



Thanks


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

Arsenal sign *Ryo Miyaichi.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2010)

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/9371/91f14g.png

Paul Konchesky's mum leaps to son's defence with Facebook tirade | Football | guardian.co.uk



> A club spokesman told the Liverpool Echo: "Mrs Konchensky's comments are inappropriate and have already been removed from Facebook. This does remain, however, a private family matter.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 18, 2010)

ico said:


> Arsenal sign *Ryo Miyaichi.*



erm how is he??



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *img253.imageshack.us/img253/9371/91f14g.png
> 
> Paul Konchesky's mum leaps to son's defence with Facebook tirade | Football | guardian.co.uk



LOL..Pretty hilarious....


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> erm how is he??


[youtube]44ixwSmaYYY[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 18, 2010)

Ten Action+ Studio looks like a WWE show  

*i52.tinypic.com/qycv1y.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

Rafa Benitez has ended his trophy drought. 

Great dive.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2010)

What a dive  Need a gif of that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2010)

Draw a footballer in paint - Page 2 - RedCafe.net


Spoiler



*img204.imageshack.us/img204/6300/top3xq7.jpg


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2010)

you read Redcafe regularly, don't you?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2010)

With this, Rafa completes a trophy in every _category_ in European Club Football.

European Cup - Liverpool
UEFA Cup - Valencia
UEFA Super Cup - Liverpool
Domestic League - Valencia
Domestic Cup - Liverpool
Domestic Super Cup - Liverpool
FIFA CWC - Inter


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2010)

Inter Milan is finally rejuvenated under Rafa Benitez. Great win for the Nerazzurri.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2010)

ico said:


> Inter Milan is finally rejuvenated under Rafa Benitez. Great win for the Nerazzurri.





ico said:


> Liverpool is finally rejuvenated under Roy. Great win for the Reds.




lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2010)

I have it bookmarked.


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't have to keep it bookmarked. Someway or the other everyone ends up going to Redcafe and RAWK.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2010)

from are to is. Good work lad


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2010)

"Liverpool FC are" "Liverpool is" "Inter Milan is" "Internazionale Milan are"  im not an grammer nazi but still...I might be terribly wrong though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2010)

All four will be "are" IMK.
Liverpool as a city will be "is". As a club "are".


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2010)

ok ok


----------



## iinfi (Dec 19, 2010)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 19, 2010)

Barcelona 5-1 Espanyol.

Satisfying result in the derby.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 19, 2010)

Man Utd is being taken over by Qataris, Tevez's agent got in contact and said he wanted to rejoin Man Utd but SAF said no, and we're signing Hugo Lloris.

Gotta love the press.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Man Utd is being taken over by Qataris, Tevez's agent got in contact and said he wanted to rejoin Man Utd but SAF said no, and we're signing Hugo Lloris.
> 
> Gotta love the press.



uhh wtf??Source??I call tevez news BS... 
If man u wants to make the same mistake,then go ahead,otherwise i call this a bluff...where the hell did the qatar news come from??Didn't the glazers recently pay off their PIK loans...????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2010)

Rafa issues ultimatum to Inter after winning the club world cup.

Sky Sports | Football News | Serie A | Inter Milan | Rafa - Back me or sack me



> There are three possibilities (for the club).
> 
> "One, 100 per cent support for the coach and buy four or five players to build a stronger team with competition among the players to be able to carry on winning matches and trophies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 19, 2010)

^
I didn't really understand what happened but the debt was decreased to around 500m. Still quite a lot.

For sources just google.
World Exclusive: Qatar royal family will pay £1.5bn to buy Manchester United - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk
Wantaway City captain Carlos Tevez begs United manager Sir Alex Ferguson to take him back | Mail Online


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2010)

Rafa is a a legend 


> "I dedicate this title to my family, to all those who are close to me, the technical staff, the players, all the 'tifosi' (fans) of Inter and also a little to the fans of Liverpool, as in 2005 we didn't quite manage to achieve this (world club title)."


----------



## iinfi (Dec 19, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Rafa issues ultimatum to Inter after winning the club world cup.
> 
> Sky Sports | Football News | Serie A | Inter Milan | Rafa - Back me or sack me



looks like hez found Mourinho's old diary ... 
"What How and When to speak - Mourinho"
OR
Mourinho's second book
"There is only one Mourinho"


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 19, 2010)

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/3553/teveth.jpg (1MB)


----------



## red_devil (Dec 19, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Rafa issues ultimatum to Inter after winning the club world cup.
> 
> Sky Sports | Football News | Serie A | Inter Milan | Rafa - Back me or sack me
> 
> ...




looks like he hasn't learnt from his mistakes 
and it also makes him look like a potential head of 'man city project'


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2010)

red_devil said:


> .


welcome back lad

*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=82894.0;attach=42580;image


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2010)

> "I dedicate this title to my family, to all those who are close to me, the technical staff, the players, all the 'tifosi' (fans) of Inter and also a little to the fans of Liverpool, as in 2005 we didn't quite manage to achieve this (world club title)."



If (and it's a big IF) he wins the title with Inter, I hope he dedicates it to Pool as in 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 he didn't quite manage to achieve this. 

PS: Pool_Fan, ico, thewisecrab.. let's resuscitate TheFinal3rd, shall we?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah sure go ahead, ico/MrCrabs have the wordpress and Cpanel access (I only have the Cpanel), so PM them if you lost you login details.
BTW the forum should be removed, and Disqus plugin should be installed for better comment system - Install Disqus on WordPress


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2010)

^ Well actually we just need to start writing. That's the only missing thing.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> If (and it's a big IF) he wins the title with Inter, I hope he dedicates it to Pool as in 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 he didn't quite manage to achieve this.



LMAO...


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> If (and it's a big IF) he wins the title with Inter, I hope he dedicates it to Pool as in 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 he didn't quite manage to achieve this.


That will make him a true legend for the Liverpool fans.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2010)

Yup like this 
Inter Milan v Barcelona reaction - Jose Mourinho dedicates win to 'my boys at Chelsea' - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2010)

actually he dedicated his win against Chelsea to Chelsea.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2010)

Hmm I thought it was against FCB...
Whether it was a dedication or a wind up, that's another story


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 19, 2010)

lol...managers have been climbing the mountain of sugar lately...


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 19, 2010)

Fergie overtakes Sir Matt Busby as the longest serving manager of Man United *respects*

you see that Chelsea?


----------



## iinfi (Dec 20, 2010)

lol ... i thought it was phergussonn who is the longest serving manager ... 



XTerminator said:


> Fergie overtakes Sir Matt Busby as the longest serving manager of Man United *respects*
> 
> you see that Chelsea?



dont laugh ... loti with break this record ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 20, 2010)

Guy Roux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 20, 2010)

iinfi said:


> lol ... i thought it was phergussonn who is the longest serving manager ...
> 
> 
> 
> dont laugh ... loti with break this record ....


Can't stop laughing after reading this....

Anyway, hail SAF. The Best club and the Best Manager.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 20, 2010)

is the city game on today?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 20, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Anyway, hail SAF. The Best club and the Best Manager.


Sure?
*www.tmwmtt.com/blog-extreme-groundhopping/2008/2008-06-03SirMattBusby.jpg

Rumours are that Rafa has been Sacked from Inter :/ Feel sorry for the man, if that is true. Perhaps, a break and start again from scratch in Spain is in cue for him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2010)

Why sorry  He is walking with (another) compensation package after fvcking up Inter's league season.Demanding 4-5 additions to a treble winning team is absurd.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't know, I usually like ex-Liverpool players and staff to do well (except against us). Being sacked twice in a year means your career is fvcked badly. A short term compensation is nothing in the comparison to the long look to a career...No top club will take him in the near future now, and trust me he ain't as bad as the media or last one and half year have shown.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 20, 2010)

erm where is the news about rafa's sacking??Can't find this anywhere...

but his whole rant about buy players or i leave in the first season was uncalled for..which again makes me wonder if benitez could get sacked so soon,y the hell is roy still with liverpool??Should have been given more time..but can't blame the owners,inter is currently in deep trouble...their performance has been bad & inter fans have been asking for his sacking...but still no news about it....

EDIT:-Yup,saw it on CNN sports about possible benitez sacking...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 20, 2010)

Ronnie11 said:


> makes me wonder if benitez could get sacked so soon,y the hell is roy still with liverpool??


This
*www.jpeghoster.com/images/85102155989002539319.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 20, 2010)

Afellay s’acomiada de l’afició del PSV | FCBarcelona.cat


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2010)

Liverpool's wet dream 
*i.imgur.com/KwfQ2.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 20, 2010)

^ Redcafe


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 20, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> If (and it's a big IF) he wins the title with Inter, I hope he dedicates it to Pool as in 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 he didn't quite manage to achieve this.
> 
> PS: Pool_Fan, ico, thewisecrab.. let's resuscitate TheFinal3rd, shall we?



Yes. We should 

I cant do that without a lappie/PC. I dont have either now, but will get one in a few weeks or so. Till then, I've handed over my account to a friend of mine, who'll start posting 5-6th Jan onwards, till I have net/lappie access.

Ask ico for any login details, I've lost my password, and a little lazy to reset it.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 21, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Guy Roux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



ammmaaaaaaaazing man ... cant believe it ... thanks for sharing ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 21, 2010)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Tevez withdraws transfer request | ESPNSTAR.com

Tevez stays with citeh....must have got a raise i presume...Rooney version 2.0


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2010)

Mario Balotelli wins award ? then has a dig at Arsenal's Jack Wilshere | Football | guardian.co.uk



> Mario Balotelli has been named the best young player in Europe – and has taken a swipe at Jack Wilshere, Cesc Fábregas and Wayne Rooney in the process.
> 
> The Manchester City striker won the Golden Boy trophy, organised by the Turin newspaper Tuttosport and voted for by European journalists to honour the most talented footballer under the age of 21. The 20-year-old beat the 18-year-old Wilshere into second place – and then claimed he did not even know who the Arsenal midfielder was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 21, 2010)

^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2010)

*www.boxofficefootball.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Mario-Balotelli-hat.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 21, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Mario Balotelli wins award ? then has a dig at Arsenal's Jack Wilshere | Football | guardian.co.uk



WOW..perhaps the most abnoxious speech i have ever heard...this guy's head is so up his arse....seriously wtf...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 22, 2010)

Conflicting reports 
Rafael Benítez sacked by Inter as unhappy Italian job comes to an end | Football | guardian.co.uk
*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/europe/9302348.stm


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Conflicting reports
> Rafael Benítez sacked by Inter as unhappy Italian job comes to an end | Football | guardian.co.uk
> BBC Sport - Football - Rafael Benitez denies being dismissed by Inter Milan



ahh unfortunate but the writing was on the cards...still hoping  he can land up a job somewhere...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2010)

Wilshere's reply


			
				Wilshere said:
			
		

> I would just like to say how honoured i am to have got 2nd place!
> 
> "And would like to congratulate Mario Balotelli on winning it, even if don't no who i am!
> 
> "He's a top player!"


----------



## rgsilent (Dec 22, 2010)

Bring him back at Pool!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 22, 2010)

rgsilent said:


> Bring him back at Pool!



NO!!!!!

Football | Serie A | Benitez status shrouded in mystery | ESPNSTAR.com
still not confirmed yet...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 22, 2010)

Lionel Messi Is Not Good Enough For Stoke City & Barcelona Would Struggle In England - Top EPL Journalist Andy Gray - Goal.com

Martin Tyler's monkey at it again


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Lionel Messi Is Not Good Enough For Stoke City & Barcelona Would Struggle In England - Top EPL Journalist Andy Gray - Goal.com
> 
> Martin Tyler's monkey at it again


----------



## Rahim (Dec 23, 2010)

> Nani believes United, who lead Arsenal by two points with a game in hand, only need to worry about the challenge of defending champions Chelsea.



Reply from Professori



> I personally don't know who will win the league and I have managed 1600 games. If Nani knows he must be 1600 times more intelligent than I am.



Evra does it all the time but Nani joins the 'they are not good enough' trash talk.
Perfect reply from Wenger.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 23, 2010)

Football | Serie A | Inter Milan sack Benitez | ESPNSTAR.com

Confirmed....


----------



## Rahim (Dec 23, 2010)

Benitez has earned big!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 23, 2010)

So he is back in Liverpool.It would be funny if he shows up at Anfield on the weekend.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 23, 2010)

I want to be a football manager and get sacked every 6 months.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 23, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So he is back in Liverpool.It would be funny if he shows up at Anfield on the weekend.


What's funny if our ex manager pays visit to watch one of our home games?


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 24, 2010)

Afellay: “It is very special to be here” | FCBarcelona.cat


 @ andy nOOb gray


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So he is back in Liverpool.It would be funny if he shows up at Anfield on the weekend.



i think he still has his house there...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 24, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> What's funny if our ex manager pays visit to watch one of our home games?



With all the pressure on Roy and the wankfest surrounding Rafa,it is certain to create a funny situation.
*photos5.media.pix.ie/A7/22/A722A08A01D94F93894F586C0B51AB17-0000324468-0002089271-00600L-86D1C788B20544D9A923979AC9A35427.png


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> With all the pressure on Roy and the wankfest surrounding Rafa,it is certain to create a funny situation.
> *photos5.media.pix.ie/A7/22/A722A08A01D94F93894F586C0B51AB17-0000324468-0002089271-00600L-86D1C788B20544D9A923979AC9A35427.png



lol...this is craziness by some fans..saw the same thing going on at twitter...henry is getting bombarded with bring rafa back request...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 24, 2010)

And you thought maybe the delusion would come to an end someday...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 24, 2010)

true that  but irrespective he pays a visit or not, there will be chants/banners to bring him back. And if those end up to be regulars in the stadium, then you can't take their opinions as a "pinch of salt" unlike internet terrorists.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 24, 2010)

^ Poor Uncle Woy... caught between Dalglish and Benitez!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 24, 2010)

Let's see if RAWK is accurate representation of the match going Pool supporters.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Poor Uncle Woy... caught between Dalglish and Benitez!!







Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Let's see if RAWK is accurate representation of the match going Pool supporters.



if not RAWK,then look it up on twitter..its utter madness..henry even had to block people bcoz of this..surprised its not trending there...

*www.kopsource.com/2010/12/why-liverpool-shouldnt-bring-back-rafa-benitez/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 24, 2010)

BBC Sport - Football - Platini set to be re-elected as Uefa president 


now thats pwnage


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 24, 2010)

That is why they shouldn't have teh Interwebz in Scouse-land. 

From a comment on Kopsource:



> I propose,
> Sack Hodgson,
> Sack Comoli,
> Hire Rafa, give him 30 million a year + player sales and in 3 years we will have won the league. In 20 years we will have won the league 10 times and we will all be content.



E.P.I.C.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 24, 2010)

Thinking of what Wenger's excuse would be after they get beaten to death by Chelsea 

btw glad inter realised it sooner that they had a sh1te of a manager and sacked his fat ars3.


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 24, 2010)

Xavi named World Soccer player of the year!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 24, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Poor Uncle Woy... caught between Dalglish and Benitez!!



He has all the blame to himself really 



Kl@w-24 said:


> From a comment on Kopsource:
> E.P.I.C.


 That's a wind up surely

Quite a nice read this one:
*www.forzafutbol.com/2010/12/specia...n=Feed%3A+forzafutbol+%28Forza+Futbol+Blog%29


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> That is why they shouldn't have teh Interwebz in Scouse-land.
> 
> From a comment on Kopsource:
> 
> ...



:C_insane::C_insane::C_insane:


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 24, 2010)

World Cup ref Howard Webb encourages diving on FA lecture to Blackpool stars - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk

wtf


----------



## iinfi (Dec 25, 2010)

merry x'mas doston.....


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 25, 2010)

As expected

BBC Sport - Football - Leonardo replaces Rafael Benitez as Inter Milan coach


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2010)

I thought Leonardo was AC Milan through and through.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 25, 2010)

ico said:


> I thought Leonardo was AC Milan through and through.



when people come into coaching..they kinda forget about there allegiances .... its career 1st then for most


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 25, 2010)

Lots of players have played for both Inter and Milan. Quite weird to see that considering the intensity of their rivalry.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2010)

Arsenal reportedly offering Denilson/Bendtner + £25m for Suarez and Jan Vertonghen.

I was a big big fan of Suarez and became a bigger fan after he knocked out Ghana.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 25, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Lots of players have played for both Inter and Milan. Quite weird to see that considering the intensity of their rivalry.



Honestly, I kinda like this and hate when a player can't play for your rival. Even Real and Barcelona have some history of players playing for both side.

Luis Enrique and Figo comes to mind. Any other players?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 25, 2010)

William Gallas: Chelsea->Arsenal->Spuds.

As for Barca and Madrid, arguably no bigger/successful player in recent times than Samuel Eto'o.

Still remember his outburst of _'Madrid cabron, saluda el campeon'_ (or something like that) when Barca won the title a few years ago.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 25, 2010)

> Luis Enrique and Figo comes to mind. Any other players?


Michael Laudrup



ico said:


> Arsenal reportedly offering Denilson/Bendtner + £25m for Suarez and Jan Vertonghen.


Offering Denilson? That surely has to be a pisstake 



Kl@w-24 said:


> As for Barca and Madrid, arguably no bigger/successful player in recent times than Samuel Eto'o.


Did Eto'o play for the first team of Real Madrid ever?
EDIT: 3 games according to Wikipedia


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 25, 2010)

Denilson is Wenger's project,no way we can offer him!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice little read:

Philosofooty  Idiot! Playstation Culture And How It's Changing Football Fans For The Worse



> “You play a game for a few days. Somewhere out there’s a game designer who’s probably never kicked a ball in his life. He’s decided, perhaps based on Rosicky’s form in the select few appearances he’s made for Arsenal, that he’s an 82. Can you believe it?! An 82! A number! That’s fifteen years of training, practice, logic stresses, mental games, strategy, experience, technique and lifestuffed into one, whole number—82.”


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2010)

Blackpool game off - Liverpool FC


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 26, 2010)

^ Blackpool should have gotten Big Sam to help them. Obviously the man is full of hot air and could have easily kept the pitch from freezing. Best of all, he is currently free!


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Nice little read:
> 
> Philosofooty  Idiot! Playstation Culture And How It's Changing Football Fans For The Worse


Excellent article.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 26, 2010)

> Denilson is Wenger's project,no way
> we can offer him!



what project? Mission Trophy-less Season?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 26, 2010)

Avi G's West Ham leading Fulham by 2 goals to 1 at the break. All credit to Fulham's comical defending.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2010)

Fulham need Roy back


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 26, 2010)

Another Fulham defender bags an assist as Carlton Cole accepts yet another Xmas present. 

3-1 to Wet Spam!!


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 26, 2010)

Mark Lawrenson pred an Arse win against the rentboys  a draw would be cool though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 26, 2010)

^ Mark Lawrenson?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2010)

Normally I would have argued that Arse can very well beat CFC since they are at home, but considering how they fvck up everytime...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 26, 2010)

1 word - DROGBA.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 26, 2010)

1-0, Berba header, good start.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 26, 2010)

1-0 
berba...rooney assists

giggs....just vintage performance

loving the way united are playing


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2010)

Steve Bruce team being lame and getting thrashed by Mancs shocker


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 26, 2010)

^ Nail. Head. 

Well at least the Mancs have 2 less gimmes, now that Fat Sam has left Bilaspur Rovers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2010)

Fvck these Monday night 8 pm games,what is the point.


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2010)

Not watching today's game. We'll lose bigtime.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2010)

We do have a chance with Cesc and VP back together.
Ill watch for 45 min atleast


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't joke. We'll lose. We have no chance. Good night.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2010)

Walcott busting a gut to track back.Good move to start him over Arshavin IMO.

Theo has done very well so far.Cashley Hole booked.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG OMG 
WELL DESERVED!
w00t!

It will be a pain to wake up tomorrow but what the hell!
Bring on 2nd half!

Theo and cesc
w00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000t

THEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


RAPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


What a celebration


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's what you call implosion.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2010)

Martin Tyler showing he is a closet gooner 

Meh


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 28, 2010)

1 goal taken back!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 28, 2010)

Enjoying the Arsenal 3-1 Chelsea. Want draw to be the outcome though!

ico unlucky to miss out


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank fvck we look settled again.

Comeon Diaby press you dick!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 28, 2010)

*sigh* Well played, Arsenal. We were never at the races.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2010)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

Cashley whats the score you cvnt!
Give Djourou a fvcking medal for his job on Drogba!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 28, 2010)

ABC321

Arsenal Beat Chelsea 3 to 1.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2010)

Lol @ the 3rd goal.JT raped


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm a genius.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 28, 2010)

expected result ... 
3 high profile non CL tied signings or even the nxt season will be screwed.
where is the watertight defense which mourinho toiled to build? getting back to the basics is imp in such a situation.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

lol, Essien was in Song's pocket.



iinfi said:


> expected result ...
> 3 high profile non CL tied signings or even the nxt season will be screwed.
> where is the watertight defense which mourinho toiled to build? getting back to the basics is imp in such a situation.


Hi!

The fact is Chelsea needs serious rebuilding. Most of the players have already peaked. Young players aren't being eased in as the way they should. It was time they started to struggle. If you go through their squad, it looks so small. ohh btw, expect the Russian idiot to sack Ancelotti instead of giving him funds to fix the scenario.

£18m on Ramires?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2010)

Cheseny's tweet said:
			
		

> I must admit their left side of defence was really weak though... lol





and RVP is there too.
Robin van Persie (Persie_Official) on Twitter


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 28, 2010)

I felt something strange while watching the game.Chelsea were trying to lose possession by aimless through balls or high balls when ever they got the ball.Didnt keep or move it.I felt like they were playing together for the first time.Was anything wrong out there ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 28, 2010)

^
And when I said that Chelsea squad lacks depth beyond the first 18, I was  on.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> ^
> And when I said that Chelsea squad lacks depth beyond the first 18, I was  on.


Every team lacks depth beyond the first 18 tbf. You can smile about the statement said by you in delusion turning out to be true.  Nothing wrong. 

More people said the same thing for them during the ACN days last year. I see it as a bad run of form for the renties. Nothing else. Might be related to Ray Wilkins though. Abramovich is a twat. 



ajai5777 said:


> I felt something strange while watching the game.Chelsea were trying to lose possession by aimless through balls or high balls when ever they got the ball.Didnt keep or move it.I felt like they were playing together for the first time.Was anything wrong out there ?


The whole of Chelsea's midfield was in Song's pocket. Djourou the man of the match. We should play him whenever we need a win against the renties.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2010)

Well,compare the bench last night and ours pisses all over them.The fact is,Chelsea require some investment quickly.

Szczesny,Diaby, Chamakh , Rosicky, Squillaci, Arshavin, Bendtner. 
Ramires , Kakuta , Bosingwa, Turnbull, Van Aanholt, McEachran, Bruma.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't jinx it. I'm a genius jinxer.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

6 points from 8 games now for Chelsea
Well


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 28, 2010)

> You can smile about the statement said by *you in delusion* turning out to be true.


Sigh


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

ico said:


> You can smile about the statement said by you in delusion turning out to be true.  Nothing wrong.


That's similar to your predictions coming true about Liverpool


----------



## Rahim (Dec 28, 2010)

AC Milan signs Antonio Cassano and Inter Milan's new manager Leonardo is closing in on Genoa's talented defender Andrea Ranocchia while Brazilian club Gremio close to signing Ronaldinho.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> That's similar to your predictions coming true about Liverpool






Ishu Gupta said:


> Sigh


Infact I'm more happy than you are.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

Mancs are effectively 5 points ahead now (2 points actually but considering the game in hand is playing Blackpool at home, 3 points is a guarantee for them) :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2010)

They still have to play Chelsea twice,who may be revived by then.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

Chelsea needs Uncle Fester.

and Blackpool are home against the Mancs. Blackpool will definitely lose. They have absolutely no chance.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

ico said:


> Chelsea needs Uncle FesterRoy.


Fixed


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

well, Rafa to Chelsea is a possibility. We all will love Rafa back in the premiership. He's a great manager.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

Chelsea fans would boo him even before he gets started.  And considering how Roman is, you want him sacked third time within a year 

Chelsea need Roy  We will humbly take their rejected manager


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Chelsea fans would boo him even before he gets started.  And considering how Roman is, you want him sacked third time within a year


You said that he wasn't sacked from Liverpool?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

Wasn't it "mutual consent" rather than a sack?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah, In Purslow's words


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 28, 2010)

If we defeat Birmingham tonight then *9* points clear than Chelsea.
Chelsea neither need Roy nor Foster, they need Mourinho back. Otherwise, it will be same old them never for a title race.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 28, 2010)

2 draws and 1 defeat is all we can afford till end of season (not against top 5) to have any hope of retaining the title.
getting back to the drawing board is essential. money has to come in in Jan.... PF has to go out ... no doubt about it


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

Go and wash your face.


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 28, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Fixed


----------



## iinfi (Dec 28, 2010)

Chelsea in crisis with new £40million loss as Abramovich continues funding freeze | Mail Online

wtf ...at the current rate if there are no new signings we will not qualify for the Champions League in 2013 by position of our league standings....

financial stability for the club overall is the issue. thats y we cannot sell PF ... coz to sell PF we will v to giv money instead of getting money.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

and if there are new signings, renties will not qualify for the Champions League in 2013 due to fair play regulations.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

lolunubsrscrewed

Citeh leading 3-0 v Villa 

Hat Trick for Balotelli


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2010)

Fvcking sh1t results so far.All set up for a thumping 5-0 win for Utd.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

yea, Birmingham should be a cakewalk.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2010/12/8/1291840672901/The-Gallery-Mike-Ashley-006.jpg



Check out more 
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/gallery/2010/dec/21/the-gallery-2010


----------



## way2jatin (Dec 28, 2010)

Fabregas: Belief was key to victory - ESPN Soccernet

just delighted to see arsenal back from the loss against MANU


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

ico said:


> yea, Birmingham should be a cakewalk.



Yup their players are injury free, fit, in form and they are playing fantastically they should walk over Birmingham.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 28, 2010)

Spurs defeated N'Castle, in 4 th, Chelsea dropped further..but Aston Villa? Sighh


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

wtf Chelsea down at 5th? Comment please iinfi on this latest development


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

hi ... this is iinfi

we are down to 5th ... wtf ... we need makalele back...

PF needs to be sold... i always knew this is going to be a disaster... oh god please go n splash the cash roman... or we might end up like liverpool!!!1 ancelotti to get sacked in a weak...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)

you are a poor man's iinfi  

Manchester City top of the league  3 games more than the cvnts though and only 1 point ahead.
Blackpool are btw on 25 points now, 3 points ahead of us, and amazingly just 6 points behind Chelsea WITH a game in hand. Fair play to them


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> you are a *pure man's* iinfi


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 28, 2010)

huge fvcking disgrace -.-


----------



## iinfi (Dec 29, 2010)

yea ... its the creative CDM which is the problem ....and how many matches has PF single handedly screwed .... i can say this without watching even 1 min


----------



## red_devil (Dec 29, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> wtf Chelsea down at 5th? Comment please iinfi on this latest development





BTW, IINFI, you can't say Roman didn't invest...he bought Ramires and Ratface


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 29, 2010)

iinfi said:


> yea ... its the creative CDM which is the problem ....and how many matches has PF single handedly screwed .... i can say this without watching even 1 min


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 29, 2010)

iinfi said:


> yea ... its the creative CDM which is the problem ....and how many matches has PF single handedly screwed .... i can say this without watching even 1 min



*farm5.static.flickr.com/4093/4774020533_3b1c4d9ed5.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 29, 2010)

United looking shaky for first half an hour.
Fantastic work by Berba again, United 1 up. Post denied his 2nd attempt though.
Birmingham equalize. United's habit of gifting a late goal continues. Anyway, top of the table, 7 points clear than Chelsea, thats good.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 29, 2010)

It was a f*cking handball. FFS ref.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Fu(king disgrace. Handball and a foul and the ref couldn't see it! 
This dropped point may comeback to haunt us.
We are lacking width. We don't have wingers. We need nani and scholes back.
The bright side of this draw is , that it shows us we need to kill off games or this might happen.


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2010)

Giggs should have been sent off - two footed and studs up challenge. Not even a yellow. Vidic's tackle could have been a read easily. Retarded ref.

Birmingham deserved a point and they got it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 29, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fvcking sh1t results so far.All set up for a thumping 5-0 win for Utd.





ico said:


> yea, Birmingham should be a cakewalk.





Liverpool_fan said:


> Yup their players are injury free, fit, in form and they are playing fantastically they should walk over Birmingham.



*www.carspyshots.net/images/smilies/banana_dance.gif


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2010)

We have absolutely no chance against Barca. They'll rape us badly again. Such a great team they are.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 29, 2010)

I really fear for Bolton tonight,against the impending Chelsea backlash.
PF to score a hat trick.


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2010)

Same here. Chelsea are due a win and they are going to win today bigtime.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jinxing away to glory , these fu(king gonners


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 29, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Fu(king disgrace. Handball and a foul and the ref couldn't see it!
> This dropped point may comeback to haunt us.
> We are lacking width. We don't have wingers. We need nani and scholes back.
> The bright side of this draw is , that it shows us we need to kill off games or this might happen.


Oops my sleepy eyes missed it. Really that monkey jump tackle and of course handball, jeez ref, if it were in OT it could've been a yellow card as well.
We need to kill off games? How many times this will be a question? We should have had enough lesson learnt after Everton and Fulham match.
I hate this 'NO LOSS' stuffs, except a '0' stays in the 'L' tab it's pure bs, out of 7 away draws, if we lost 3 and won 4, it would be 12 points rather than 7.


ico said:


> Giggs should have been sent off - two footed and studs up challenge. Not even a yellow. Vidic's tackle could have been a read easily. Retarded ref.
> 
> Birmingham deserved a point and they got it.


Two footed 'BALL' challenge can't be a red card, nor a yellow. and I don't think Birmingham deserved a point. They were never in the game in the 2nd half.

Hope Bolton hold Chelsea tonight, I think they will, even they can defeat Chelsea. If they somehow manage to get a win tonight, *Chelsea will be in 6 th*. I think they never expected that number '6' as a position instead of goals. LOL


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 29, 2010)

^
Yeah, You don't deserve a point unless you score a goal, and a legal one at that.


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Two footed 'BALL' challenge can't be a red card, nor a yellow.


yea, may be Giggs went up for the balls with the studs up. 

"nor a yellow" -


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 29, 2010)

Arsenal game not on TV


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 29, 2010)

huh Pool got the priority over Arsenal, poor Star Sports.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Lol pool get priority over arsenal.
Now this is sad  



ico said:


> yea, may be Giggs went up for the balls with the studs up.
> 
> "nor a yellow"


it could be a yellow but definitely not a red.

And yes, giggs was going for the ball. 
Come on ico, it's giggs. He never tackles with malicious intent.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 29, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Jinxing away to glory , these fu(king gonners



That's the only way they'll ever win anything. Zat is zeir masterplan for zis upcoming decade. 

Talking about the title race, everyone seems to have forgotten that the Mancs have yet to play us twice, Pool, Arse, Spuds and Citeh once apart from several other away games. Looking at their away form, I'd not start counting my chickens quite yet.  

That apart, we need a win tonight. Simple.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 30, 2010)

title race is wide open ... 

wonder how someone can say title race is over or someone is in pole position when we are only half way in the season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2010)

Fabianski, Sagna, Squillaci, Koscielny, Rosicky, Denilson, Arshavin, Eboue, Chamakh, Bendtner, Diaby

A bit too much rotation for my liking Can't see where the creative spark will come from.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

I've only had access to ESPN/Star only a handful of times in the last two years. And now today. 

Finding a stream.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2010)

Realsportz: CH3
Watching it here.
Very shaky stuff at the back

Penalty to Wigan

1-0


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

1 goal down. Let's see. Still can't find a stream.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelsea looking usually shaky, 20 mins gone. Wat a free kick by DD. Haven't seen a weird one like this b4


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2010)

Diaby injured again,Wilshere coming on.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

Need to equalize ASAP.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2010)

Haven't got a good feeling about this at all


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice goal Shava.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2010)

Fvcking scissors kick  His first contribution to the game


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

Bendtner...!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2010)

BENDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDEY! 

Our Indian friend on Redcafe is on Twatcon 5


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 30, 2010)

Bendtner too 

Chelsea Goaless at HT.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2010)

Can do with 2 more with this lightweight midfield.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Our Indian friend on Redcafe is on Twatcon 5




Great stream this: SoccerJumbo: Channel 3

Not English though.

I must say Wigan has some really quick players. Martinez is a decent manager imho.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 30, 2010)

Chelsea 1-0. Malouda. Was DD offside?
Lucky win for Blues. Back to 4th. That should be a new year gift for them.
Bolton panicked too much in last 15 mins.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

You are the only one watching their game. 

Red card for Wigan. Unnecessary thing to do really.

damn..really need to score now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey, I'm watching the game too.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

This is still a decent point imho.

We are away to Birmingham and then home to City. Wenger correct to rest the critical players. I'm happy.  Still some time to go.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2010)

Arses back to earth with a thud. And we've ended our barren run.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

Wigan again,

Wigan had done this to us last time too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2010)

^ Shows that you lot never learn.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

oh good..still a draw.

Sad, penalty for a dive and a stonewall penalty denied.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2010)

Is headbutting the latest trend? First Kaboul and now Nzogbia!


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Shows that you lot never learn.


Fact is, we aren't an ageing team.  Nor we are destroying football.

Wait for two more years. We aren't winning the league this year. Chelsea will win it or Mancs will get their 19th. Ferguson will retire, Man Utd needs a new backbone. And our players will keep on gelling, improving albeit a little slow. 

UEFA Fair Play rules come in and we'd be laughing.  Unlike Chelsea or City.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2010)

Too many passengers and even the subs came very late.
2 wrong decisions against us as well.

Oh well,lets begin the charge in the new year.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2010)

^ Destroying football? Looks like you've been reading the Sun too much.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2010)

Liverpool are losing to Wolves at home if anybody wants some cheap laughs.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Destroying football? Looks like you've been reading the Sun too much.


Stopped reading it a long time ago. Read a few threads on RAWK.  They should be boycotted by the whole community in general.

Just wait for UEFA rules coming in.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2010)

^ And they just had a goal disallowed for offside!!! 



ico said:


> Stopped reading it a long time ago. Read a few threads on RAWK.  They should be boycotted by the whole community in general.
> 
> Just wait for UEFA rules coming in.



UEFA rules are the only thing limiting us from spending like crazy. That is why we let so many of our big earners leave.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> UEFA rules are the only thing limiting us from spending like crazy. That is why we let so many of our big earners leave.


And and and, when the UEFA rules come in. Arsenal will spend like crazy with their own money.  There's no restriction if the club is posting proper profits year by year.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2010)

Pool lose to Wolves at home!!! 

Poor Uncle Woy!! 



ico said:


> And and and, when the UEFA rules come in. Arsenal will spend like crazy with their own money.  There's no restriction if the club is posting proper profits year by year.



With Wenger in charge, do you really think you'll spend? Think about it.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Destroying football?


Sadly, what you fail to realize is, we don't see clubs like Red Star Belgrade, Bucharest etc. in the European Cup. And it is much down to the widening gap between the major leagues and the minor leagues. Mindless spending clubs backed by a sugar daddy contribute in the widening gap. Destroying football? Yes. If the money is of the club, it can spend it. That's how it should be.



Kl@w-24 said:


> With Wenger in charge, do you really think you'll spend? Think about it.


When did Wenger stop spending? After we built our stadium. When does a player peak? Definitely not at 23.
Fact, I believe he would have still spent money if the players were not overpriced. £45m is Zidane. No one else.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2010)

ico said:


> Sadly, what you fail to realize is, we don't see clubs like Red Star Belgrade, Bucharest etc. in the European Cup. And it is much down to the widening gap between the major leagues and the minor leagues. Mindless spending clubs backed by a sugar daddy contribute in the widening gap. Destroying football? Yes. If the money is of the club, it can spend it. That's how it should be.



Real Madrid anyone? Or even Manchester United, breaking the British transfer record every few years?


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Real Madrid anyone? Or even Manchester United, breaking the British transfer record every few years?


Everyone. The proper run clubs will flourish. And heck, even Tottenham is one of those properly run clubs.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2010)

Fab is pissed


			
				cesc4official said:
			
		

> Whats the diference between this handball & my 1 vs spurs? Referees dont want us to complain abt them but they make life dificult 4 themself


Fair enough.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

well, let's just leave referee slagging aside.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2010)

lol I thought the match is tonight. Good thing I missed it eh?


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

well, Hodgson needs to be sacked now. I had always maintained that judge him around December and he is shite.

[youtube]7i7EBywdHdY[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 30, 2010)

ico said:


> Sad, penalty for a dive and a stonewall penalty denied.


didn't watch the match.

Anyway,nice that even you got a taste of the inconsistent english refrees.
First we lost 2 points, now you have   .


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> didn't watch the match.
> 
> Anyway,nice that even you got a taste of the inconsistent english refrees.
> First we lost 2 points, now you have   .


We lost points for not finishing off the game and due to an own-goal.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 30, 2010)

ico said:


> oh good..still a draw.
> 
> Sad, penalty for a dive and a stonewall penalty denied.





ico said:


> We lost points for not finishing off the game and due to an own-goal.



i wanted to blame the ref but if you want to call your team hopeless i'm fine with it


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

There just isn't any point in blaming the refs. They are hopeless.


----------



## abyss88 (Dec 30, 2010)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Liverpool are losing to Wolves at home if anybody wants some cheap laughs.





the last person that deserves a hattrick, is ballotelli(THUG)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2010)

That hattrick was sh1t to be fair.2 pens.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 30, 2010)

this is one season where all the bad luck seems to be going against United.still confident we shuld win the league,provided other teams fvck up regularly


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

XTerminator said:


> this is one season where all the bad luck seems to be going against United.still confident we shuld win the league,provided other teams fvck up regularly


Exact same feelings here for United.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 30, 2010)

XTerminator said:


> this is one season where all the bad luck seems to be going against United.still confident we shuld win the league,provided other teams fvck up regularly



We will win, however other teams f**k up will not continue much further, United will/must play with their own confident not depending upon others.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2010)

Alex Ferguson has done this all his life,it is hard to see beyond Utd. this season.
No jinx sh1t here btw.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2010)

okkkkkkkkk


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2010)

Utd are only top coz we fecked up big time.


----------



## way2jatin (Dec 30, 2010)

ico said:


> Wigan again,
> 
> Wigan had done this to us last time too.



getting so close to a win and with 3 points we could be home


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2010)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Utd are only top coz we fecked up big time.



yes and you lot should feck off as well for allowing that


----------



## iinfi (Dec 31, 2010)

BBC Sport - Football - Premier League title is Man Utd's to lose, admits Kidd

another old kid .... with half the season to go ... huh


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2010)

Miffed Sir Alex Ferguson recalls two United players from Preston | Football | The Guardian

what a cvnt of a man


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2010)

nice avatar iinfi. I hope it is you.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2010)

TheFA.com - Howard Webb awarded an MBE


----------



## iinfi (Dec 31, 2010)

Chelsea's Branislav Ivanovic is suspended after picking up his fifth booking of the season, so Jeffrey Bruma or Paulo Ferreira will deputise.

wtf


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 31, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> yes and you lot should feck off as well for allowing that



I are sorry


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2010)

^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2010)

Really cheap by Ferguson


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2010)

Fun fact:

Stoke's all-time GD is negative.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2010)

And another fact:
Liverpool have a negative goal difference.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

KRAP.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

*cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/107831131.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF87892102A727B1636DE2E62FCB7C79C58F09406DE3DB47E4FB6712BF87CF7338FD7D1F
Still smiling and laughing after that sh1tty performance....nobs 


ico said:


> KRAP.



*i.imgur.com/N37db.gif


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

"You're a ****ing wanker, **** off!"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

Lets put some trophies in that cabinet this year!


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Only today I realized that both of them are actually the same guy. 

[youtube]LBWtXhb0nBU[/youtube]

[youtube]Yidb1MiKbyI[/youtube]

After the second incident he quit the game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

*www.jpeghoster.com/images/05464556873193126491.png

Says is all


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

As we know,
There are known knowns.
There are things we know we know.
We also know
There are known unknowns.
That is to say
We know there are some things
We do not know.
But there are also unknown unknowns,
The ones we don't know
We don't know. 

And then there is Roy Hodgson.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 1, 2011)

ico said:


> After the second incident he quit the game.



quit the game?


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Retired or may be sacked himself.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mookbark zis:

100 football blogs to follow in 2011 | James Dart | Football | guardian.co.uk



Mikel out for 1 month thanks to a challenge by that Van Persie cvnt. Bet Wenger didn't see ze incident.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

Is that one near box?That was a 50-50 challenge and we lose like 15 players for that every week


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Good for Chelsea. Young players like McEachran will get a chance.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Mikel is 23. 23 is young. Maybe not in Arsenal terms, but 23 is young.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Hodgson sacked. Expect formal announcement after the weekend.

Eboue agrees a new contract and Almunia may leave.



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Mikel is 23. 23 is young. Maybe not in Arsenal terms, but 23 is young.


One dimensional too. May be Chelsea saw him in a Makelele mould. Good enough time for him to sit back and review his game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ He was starting to disappoint once again after a bright start to the season. The team against Bolton was much better. Essien in the middle, Lampard on the left and Ramires on the right.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ He was starting to disappoint once again after a bright start to the season. The team against Bolton was much better. Essien in the middle, Lampard on the left and Ramires on the right.


Say thank you to van Persie.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Bleh... We're short of numbers in midfield already.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

ico said:


> Hodgson sacked. Expect formal announcement after the weekend.


*i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu156/C0R3Y/Dancing-Eboue.gif



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Bleh... We're short of numbers in midfield already.



*forum.fantagazzetta.com/members/chris83-albums-la-1-squadra-di-milano-picture647-milan-gattuso-irride-poulsen.jpg

That man can solve few problems


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

Which one? Gattuso, Kaka or that blonde-haired Pool legend? 

The last one has solved quite a few problems for you lot - Woy doesn't have to worry about where to play him. He is sh1t all across the midfield.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

tbh, Poulsen was excellent till 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ He was. The operative word here is... WAS.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Give him a chance at Chelsea. Chelsea have always created and revitalized players. From developing youngsters to making garbage players as superstars, Chelsea are great in such stuff.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

The Pensioners.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yup, Pensioners. Take a look at our bench this season, then.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

Such a great club Chelsea is.
Such a classy club needs some depth for getting the league title, they need Poulsen.
Respect for the Pensioners.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ No, a great club like Liverpool, with their brilliant history and the bestest fans in the whole wide werld, they deserve a player of that level - Poulsen. Play him regularly and this could be your year... for relegation.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

1-1 already in WBA vs Utd.If I recall correctly,Utd were terrible in last season's early kickoffs.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

An absolute cracker of goal that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ No, a great club like Liverpool, with their brilliant history and the bestest fans in the whole wide werld, they deserve a player of that level - Poulsen. Play him regularly and this could be your year... for relegation.


You don't want Poulsen? Sigh a real talent is missed by the great grand club of London.  How about Konchesky then?


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

lol rat face Neville. Penalty denied. Red card for denying a goal scoring opportunity too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You don't want Poulsen? Sigh a real talent is missed by the great grand club of London.  How about Konchesky then?



Oh no no no, we could never have him. We don't want Mama Konchesky chasing Ancelotti around Cobham if he tells her poor little boy to put some effort in training. And besides, we couldn't afford him or his wages. We're skint.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Hodgson can MAN manage them both. You can take him also...that would be great for the Chelsea Superb Klube Awesome London. We'll pay compensation for Loti, which will pay itself for their wages.
Also speaking of man management, what better than the MAN John Terry.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Oh no, Woy and Wiverpool are made for each other. Woy was sent on earth to manage Wiverpool one day and lead them to the Championship. Alas, when Woy was made, they didn't know that the Championship would mean England's 2nd division in the future.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

53Szczesny53 said:
			
		

> How can you not get frustrated with decitions like that going ALWAYS Man Utds way?! Its a clear pen and sending off!


Love this guy


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ He does speak his mind. That's refreshing to see.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

di Matteo for Arsenal after Wenger retires.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

The little fecker should have been sent off. Gary Neville, that is.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

Who's the ref?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

400 and OUT for United legend Gary Neville? - RedCafe.net


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

Chris Fooooooy... ze ref.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

Fit referee, for sure


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

ODEMWINGIE.... twunt just missed a penalty!!!!


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

penalty bottled.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

All cue for Roooooooooooooney scoring the winner. fvck off


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 1, 2011)

One of worst United performance. Silly defence. So lucky Brom missed the penalty. Lets see what they finally come up with...
75 mins- United 2. Chicharito header. Hand ball not given as Penalty.
Mr. Chris is Pissed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

Little Pea scores, just after the Mancs were denied a penalty...


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Refrees are genuinely ****. Man Utd denied a penalty.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

seriously fvck off. Now the media will go how the mancs are made up of champions material and they managed to grind out a result


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

well, refrees in this league are genuinely ****.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

well, refrees in this league are genuinely ****.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

Shrek crocked. I think I saw Micky Owen smile.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you okay? Are you okay Wayne?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

What a farce.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

When is Chelsea's match against the Mancs?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

3 points for them. A season ending injury for Wooney will be a nice payment


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

Che vs MU in March.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

Chelsea might thrash them 4-1 for all they can, but by March it could be very well late.  They have already fvcked up like we did in 2009.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Che vs MU in March.


and the other match?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Refreeing standards are so bad. It always seems like they are doing a balancing act. He denied westbrom a penalty so he also denied us one to balance it out. 
What a joke! 
What do you guys say?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Chelsea might thrash them 4-1 for all they can, but by March it could be very well late.  They have already fvcked up like we did in 2009.


If them is Man United then this is certainly a comic book comment. At the end of the season lets see if Chelsea could manage to next sessions CL.
United got all 3 points, a bit lucky and below average all ober performamce, they shouldn't have worked this hars to defeat West Brom.
Still we won.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

The other is in May.

BBC SPORT | Football | Premier League | Fixtures



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Refreeing standards are so bad. It always seems like they are doing a balancing act. He denied westbrom a penalty so he also denied us one to balance it out.
> What a joke!
> What do you guys say?



Fact is, the Mancs should have been a man down for most of the game if the ref had not fvcked up. And after watching you lot getting outplayed with 11 men, I wouldn't bet against West Brom beating 10 men.



ithehappy said:


> If them is Man United then this is certainly a comic book comment. At the end of the season lets see if Chelsea could manage to next sessions CL.
> United got all 3 points, a bit lucky and below average all ober performamce, they shouldn't have worked this hars to defeat West Brom.
> Still we won.



Ah, the arrogance. Trademark Manc attribute.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Refreeing standards are so bad. It always seems like they are doing a balancing act. He denied westbrom a penalty so he also denied us one to balance it out.
> What a joke!
> What do you guys say?


Definitely not.

Red card and penalty in the 25th minute. The game totally changes.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

Is it just me or is Torres looking like he doesn't want to play? Even the commentators are mentioning it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> The other is in May.
> 
> BBC SPORT | Football | Premier League | Fixtures
> 
> ...



what matters in the end is 3 points. 
Sadly, your whining wont change it.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 1, 2011)

Undeserved victory.

That Nev incident should have been a penalty. Midfield and RB clearly the weak link today


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Is it just me or is Torres looking like he doesn't want to play? Even the commentators are mentioning it.


The fans at RAWK talking the same.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Sadly, you lot are the ones who still whine about the 'offside' Drogba goal last season.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Sadly, you lot are the ones who still whine about the 'offside' Drogba goal last season.


when their goal was a handball? wasn't it?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Yup. And they conveniently ignore this.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Is it just me or is Torres looking like he doesn't want to play? Even the commentators are mentioning it.



i have been noticing it too. 
He deserves a much better team. The tactics don't suit him. You hoof the ball up to him he can't do anything with it. He needs the ball played to his feet so that he can chase it or dribble.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ He'll be off soon. Either this month or in the summer transfer window.
And it's not just because of the manager. He seemed unhappy even during Tubby's last days at Anfield.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Sadly, you lot are the ones who still whine about the 'offside' Drogba goal last season.



no whining. You be happy with last season's title you won, we'll be happy when we win this season's


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ We'll talk about that in May.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ He'll be off soon. Either this month or in the summer transfer window.
> And it's not just because of the manager. He seemed unhappy even during Tubby's last days at Anfield.



yeah,IMO, he needs to get back to la liga or serie a ,to get back to his best.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Or move to Chelsea for 20M GBP.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

van Persie + Torres = Bergkamp + Henry.

Torres is the best striker since Henry in the league. (Drogba too)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Or move to Chelsea for 20M GBP.



1st he won't cost 20m , not even in your dreams. 
2ndly he wont last in epl much longer, he cant take the beating he gets much much more. He's become so injury prone.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ On current form, Pool would be lucky to get 20M for him.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2011)

ico said:


> van Persie + Torres = Bergkamp + Henry.
> 
> Torres is the best striker since Henry in the league. (Drogba too)



that's one fu(ked up pairing. If they play half the season together , it would be a miracle.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

Pool 1-0 down... Kevin Davies. Can't wait to hear the Anfield roar at half-time... roar of BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> that's one fu(ked up pairing. If they play half the season together , it would be a miracle.


Talking in footballing terms, I really can't think of a two striker pairing which compliments each other any better.

And this season, Torres has played more games and scored more goals than Rooney.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ On current form, Pool would be lucky to get 20M for him.



by today's inflated rates and the rates that were quoted for carlton cole. 20m seems impossible for torres.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Today's inflated rates are because of both the Manc clubs and Chelsea. [yea, there are more too but from La Liga]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

ico said:


> Talking in footballing terms, I really can't think of a two striker pairing which compliments each other any better.



Torres and Drogba?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

2 striker system is dead


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 2 striker system is dead


I'd bring it back if I have two excellent strikers.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Torres and Drogba?


It won't work as good as van Persie and Torres. Drogba is the man you'll want upfront and so is Torres. There's a reason why Keane and Torres didn't work.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Maybe. But it would be the most feared strike partnership in the league. 

It takes 2 defenders to mark Drogba. Imagine having to deal with Torres on the same pitch.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Drogba's getting old.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ That's the only problem with this idea.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ He'll be off soon. Either this month or in the summer transfer window.
> And it's not just because of the manager. He seemed unhappy even during Tubby's last days at Anfield.


He was injured that time  He was scoring goals for fun before that injury.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

^ Remember that shrug when he was subbed? Even Gerrard looked bemused.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 2 striker system is dead


Is right.



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Remember that shrug when he was subbed? Even Gerrard looked bemused.



Drogba was like one of his moods too when he wasn't allowed to take the penalty in Chelsea's title winning game. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

Torres! 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Drogba was like one of his moods too when he wasn't allowed to take the penalty in Chelsea's title winning game. Does that mean anything?



He wanted to complete his hat-trick. That's what it means.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> He wanted to complete his hat-trick. That's what it means.


Torres wanted to play on and win the game for Liverpool. That's what that meant.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, I thought he was fed up of Tubby, like the rest of us.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

25+ goals in a season (career)
=========================
Drogba - 3
Torres - 1
Adebayor - 1
Tevez - 2
Rooney - 1
Anelka - 2
Berbatov - 1
Villa - 3
Dzeko - 2
van Persie - 0
Michael Owen - 2
Fowler - 3
Dirk Kuyt - 2
Ibrahimovic - 1
Horseface - 6
Ronaldo - 6
Henry - 7
Shevchenko - 7


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

*cdn.ddnmobile.com/c/w/l/ws94/9496283285.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

Stoke 2-0 Everton


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

ico said:


> *cdn.ddnmobile.com/c/w/l/ws94/9496283285.gif


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


>


*img253.imageshack.us/img253/5074/championship.png


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

ico said:


> *img253.imageshack.us/img253/5074/championship.png


Leeds are doing nicely aren't they. Would be nice to see them in the Premiership.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Leeds are doing nicely aren't they. Would be nice to see them in the Premiership.


You didn't see ze real thing.

Norwich, Leeds and Millwall - all of them were promoted from League One.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

Joe Cole


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2011)

I think Woy just fainted...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

Liverpool winning.
KRAP 2!


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

YNWA!

Roy is finally rejuvenated under Liverpool. Great win for the owl.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

Same side which played Chelsea.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

ico said:


> YNWA!
> 
> Roy is finally rejuvenated under Liverpool. Great win for the owl.



You know I have a feeling Barcelona will knock out Arsenal


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

hahahahaha niaaaaaaaa I have magical powers this time. It'd be interesting to see.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2011)

Good lad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

Fvcking leg breaker there.They injured fab last season too.

3 FKs for RVP in 11 mins and he scored 1.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

van Persie. 

A 1mbps Sopcast stream worked @ 90%. Goes down and now a 350kbps one is only at 20%.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

Fabianski-What a save!


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, a big deflection though. What a free kick by Larsson, great save by Fabianski. Birmingham will come back for sure.


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

sigh, I just can't forget what they did to Eduardo.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

RVP should have buried that


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2011)

Referees are ****.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2011)

I think we will seal the points in this one.

Brilliant shot by Nasri.

nanananana sammy nasri nasri sammy nasriii

yaaaaaaaaaaaaay,briiliant football.

Ashley cole mobile phone chants


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 2, 2011)

Arsenal 3-0. Great display by'em. Loved to watch.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2011)

Clean sheeeeeeeeet!


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

*cdn.ddnmobile.com/c/w/l/ws94/9496283285.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2011)

*cdn.ddnmobile.com/c/w/l/ws94/9496283285.gif*utdblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/eboue.jpg*cdn.ddnmobile.com/c/w/l/ws94/9496283285.gif


----------



## iinfi (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL...

good wins tdy .. enough to keep us on our toes... its  that nerd in defence tmrw ... EOD Terry is gona get all the LOLing in trying to cover for an ass****.
i dont see any point in wasting time to watch tmrw's game ... yaaawwwnnnn 
tmrwz workday ...gn


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

^ C'mon, what has Bruma done to you? 

iinfi, Bruma will be starting the game against Villa, not Ferreira. You can watch the game without risking damage to your television.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ~SNIP~




Chelsea will lag behind Tottenham if they don't win this one btw. Villa are struggling though.

Liverpool transfer news: Reds lead Arsenal in the race for Germany and Werder Bremen star Per Mertesacker - Exclusive - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk

Shite source, definitely bollocks, but heh wish that was true (as long as Agger is NOT shipped out)


----------



## iinfi (Jan 2, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ C'mon, what has Bruma done to you?
> 
> iinfi, Bruma will be starting the game against Villa, not Ferreira. You can watch the game without risking damage to your television.



i thought PF was starting ... 

i v only laptop ..no TV ... it was a bigger risk. hope essien plays CDM and is given strict instructions not to venture into open seas. he is the only person who can come closest to the makelele role.
wassup with the kid lassana diarra, who ran away coz we didnt giv him enough chances. playing in RM.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

^ Diarra is not getting enough games at Madrid either, now that Mourinho is the manager. 

Our midfield will probably be the same as the one we saw against Bolton - Lampard, Essien, Ramires.

Oooooh, another mookbark:

The DA

Good for laughs!


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

I really thought Bruma is the name of the chick in iinfi's avatar and she's done something to iinfi.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 2, 2011)

now talk!!!
PF at it again ... with a ****ing clearance leading to the villa penalty!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't worry the ref will help you guys by sending off one of them.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow... Paulo Ferreira, take a bow, son. Take a bow.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't chelsea have anyone else to play instead of PF? I mean no other option could be worse..

btw, I really don't see AV finishing this match with 11 men..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2011)

iinfi said:


> now talk!!!
> PF at it again ... with a ****ing clearance leading to the villa penalty!!!





Heskey


----------



## iinfi (Jan 2, 2011)

second goal again PF ****ed

we will be better off with 10 men


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2011)

Taking some cheap laughs before Chelsea equalize 
*i.telegraph.co.uk/telegraph/multimedia/archive/01054/emile-heskey_1054727c.jpg


----------



## red_devil (Jan 2, 2011)

iinfi said:


> second goal again PF ****ed
> 
> we will be better off with 10 men





lol!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

Drogbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## red_devil (Jan 2, 2011)

Drogba. F&*K


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2011)

Drogba


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

TERRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! Yes!!!!!


----------



## iinfi (Jan 2, 2011)

excellent spirit ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2011)

Terry 

Premier League Fixtures (1 & 2 January) - Page 21 - RedCafe.net


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

Feck.... 3-3.........


----------



## iinfi (Jan 2, 2011)

disappointing goal conceded in the end ... this is wat the season has been abt ...

PF has to go ... plz sell him ... even without a buy we can survive ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

Story of our season so far... Oh, well. Bring on the next game.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

someone please find me that Ancelotti pic!!!


----------



## iinfi (Jan 2, 2011)

the only thing we need now is to find a manager who can kick PF out ... nothing else ...
i will take rafa or roy hodgson or for that matter any one on earth or beyond...
jus take a poll ... the first person who wants PF out sud be recruited as manager of Chelsea
when on the pitch in crucial games, he is responsible for conceding 80% goals ....
take a stat n u will knw...


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

iinfi said:


> the only thing we need now is to find a manager who can kick PF out ... nothing else ...
> i will take rafa or roy hodgson or for that matter any one on earth or beyond...
> jus take a poll ... the first person who wants PF out sud be recruited as manager of Chelsea
> when on the pitch in crucial games, he is responsible for conceding 80% goals ....
> take a stat n u will knw...


*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01177/ancelotti2_1177804b.jpg


----------



## red_devil (Jan 2, 2011)

iinfi said:


> the only thing we need now is to find a manager who can kick PF out ... nothing else ...
> i will take *rafa or roy hodgson* or for that matter any one on earth or beyond...
> jus take a poll ... the first person who wants PF out sud be recruited as manager of Chelsea
> when on the pitch in crucial games, he is responsible for conceding 80% goals ....
> take a stat n u will knw...



LOL! I'm sure you're not that desperate to have a lump of sugar (or Woy) as the manager. Carlo is a bloody genius.

btw who's that in your avatar?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2011)

iinfi said:


> i will take rafa or *roy hodgson* or for that matter any one on earth or beyond...


I like this


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 2, 2011)

Chelsea stayed at 5th. After their hollywoody acting which given them the 1 st non existant penalty and what a celebration after the 3 rd Goal, for a moment I thought the league is over and they have won it, hats off.
Ancelloti stays or not, now Chelsea have to work hard to qualify for CL next season, and have to stop their Trade Mark acting skill on the field.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

iinfi, who IS that in your avatar?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2011)

*cdn.caughtoffside.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/wenger-facepalm.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Chelsea stayed at 5th. After their hollywoody acting which given them the 1 st non existant penalty and what a celebration after the 3 rd Goal, for a moment I thought the league is over and they have won it, hats off.
> Ancelloti stays or not, now Chelsea have to work hard to qualify for CL next season, and have to stop their Trade Mark acting skill on the field.



There you go again. Forgotten yesterday's game so soon when you lot should have been a man down? 

As for the celebrations, you'll never understand. Jog on, mate.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> and have to stop their Trade Mark acting skill on the field.


Your team also belongs to the same club.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Your team also belongs to the same club.



Chamakh. 

Fret not, we're all in the same boat.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

and yea, fair play to the celebration. Nothing wrong.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Chamakh.
> 
> Fret not, we're all in the same boat.


But we are holier than thou.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

A lighter shade of black, perhaps. But black, nevertheless.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Chelsea stayed at 5th. After their hollywoody acting which given them the 1 st non existant penalty and what a celebration after the 3 rd Goal, for a moment I thought the league is over and they have won it, hats off.
> Ancelloti stays or not, now Chelsea have to work hard to qualify for CL next season, and have to stop their Trade Mark acting skill on the field.


This is not Redcafe.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2011)

Any way to see the league table this time last year?


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

*www.statto.com/football/stats/england/premier-league/2009-2010/table/2010-01-05


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

Woy watching Wigan-Newcastle game with Commolli. Wonder who he would be buying from one of those clubs...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2011)

Whoa huge shock there,I turned it off when big man scored to make it 3-2 but saw the final score just now in this thread

Thought Chelsea were going to score 5


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

They have Faulo Perreira. Anything is possible.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2011)

^ Amen to that.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 2, 2011)

ico said:


> This is not Redcafe.


Yea I know..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2011)

Barca win just 2-1 vs. Levante


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 3, 2011)

^First game after the break, i expected them to be a little rusty, the opposition goalkeeper was brilliant and like a wall.

Don't worry we'll be ready for 16th feb.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2011)

TBH I am looking more forward to the CC than that.Who knows,the CC win may push us towards the title!


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

[youtube]Pz6vP6yLobw[/youtube]


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 3, 2011)

Not wondered after this and shouldn't be an issue,
www.espnstar.com/football/premier-league/news/detail/item555370/Wayne-Rooney-suffers-injury-setback/
but definitely after this!!!
www.espnstar.com/football/premier-league/news/detail/item555388/Could-Ronaldinho-head-to-Blackburn/
Has Mr. Venky having excessive money???


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2011)

Venky deffo has moar money than Utd. 

Dzeko signed for 27m by Citeh.

Hilarious Pleb interview.

[youtube]HWfe8CUCOOI[/youtube]

He knows that he is an idiot for leaving us.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 3, 2011)

so any news in the transfer window??Heard ronaldinho has left AC Milan...


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *www.jpeghoster.com/images/05464556873193126491.png
> 
> Says is all




haha Roy ke peeche padh gaye hai liverpool fans



Ronnie11 said:


> so any news in the transfer window??Heard ronaldinho has left AC Milan...



he will either join any team in brazillian league or blackburn rovers but the cheif denied it

Venky's rubbish talk of Ronaldinho move to Blackburn Rovers - ESPN Soccernet



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Barca win just 2-1 vs. Levante



hahaha just a close shave


----------



## Rahim (Jan 4, 2011)

^Blackburn's owners have confirmed they have made a bid for AC Milan's Brazilian star Ronaldinho.

Sampdoria have confirmed the signing of Federico Macheda on-loan from Manchester United for the rest of the season.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update...LOL..ronaldinho at blackburn..would be utter waste,might as well go back to brazil....hmm so macheda has gone back to italy...thought he would stay back in england..anyway don't know much about him..haven't seen much of him...What news from liverpool camp???Seems to be quiet...


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2011)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/ee/2011_AFC_Asian_Cup_crest.png


*Group A*
Qatar
Kuwait
China PR
Uzbekistan


*Group B*
Saudi Arabia
Japan
Jordan
Syria


*Group C*
South Korea
Australia
India
Bahrain


*Group D*
Iraq
North Korea
U.A.E
Iran

---

Group D is the group of death.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2011)

Silva and Cvntelli out of tomorrow's game


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2011)

Manchester City's Kolo Touré and Emmanuel Adebayor fight in training | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 5, 2011)

HT @ OT, United 1-0. Chicharito. Sexy finish.
FT- 2-1. Job Done.


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Manchester City's Kolo Touré and Emmanuel Adebayor fight in training | Football | guardian.co.uk



just saw the footage on sportscenter on  espn


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

^^ fone hai tere paas?


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 6, 2011)

haan ico mere paas hai


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2011)

Our first choice line up starts.Really hopeful of the win with that.

Song looking like Cisse

Brilliant end to end stuff,mostly at their end


----------



## red_devil (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea trail Wolves.

WTF happened there? and Newcastle United 3 - 0 West Ham United 

and and and.. 
Blackburn Rovers 1 - 0 Liverpool


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 6, 2011)

HT @ Emirates, All I can say the Gunners were brilliant all over except the finishing. Loved to watch anyway, lets see whats in bag for the second half..
FT- Draw. What a Chaos at the end.

BTW- Wolves now defeated Chelsea.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought Indian TV Ads are sucky. US television ads make ours seem kickass!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmm..can't really point out any negatives from today,except the fact that Utd. are running away with it.
City parked the bus in every sense of the word


----------



## red_devil (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice results overall.. Spurs, Chelsea lost. Arsenal, City drew == good for united in the title race.
oh and there's this small matter of Liverpool on the brink  SUPER


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 6, 2011)

joe hart saved manc today otherwise manc would have lost 3-0 to arsenal


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow... Just. Wow... 

I don't think Ancelotti will survive this one.


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wow... Just. Wow...
> 
> I don't think Ancelotti will survive this one.


Quite funny actually.

It all started when ajai guy talked about Liverpool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2011)

A lot of PL managers facing the sack now


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Grant, Houllier, Hodgson and Ancelotti.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 6, 2011)

Barcelona score!! Abidal scores!! against ath. bilbao.. justice done as he was hit by a missile earlier

Final result Barcelona 1-1 Bilbao
Barca advance on away goals


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 6, 2011)

baah...another crap dumped by liverpool....holy crap chelsea lost to wolves...wtf is going on?

i honestly don't see ancelloti staying for long now....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 6, 2011)

What an awesome mid-week


----------



## iinfi (Jan 6, 2011)

to be frank its hard to comprehend wats going on. a team cannot have 15 members of their squad go off color in a matter of 1 week and continue the same for 8-10 weeks. its so critical to have mid-fielders who can score goals regularly. here we have only malouda n lamps who can come close to that category. Essien n obi rarely score and their shots on goal to target ratio is abysmally low.
so if the strikers dont fire for weeks on end.... we are in deep ****
another theory cud be that someone is earning a lot of money out all this. ancelotti's juventus links are well known. so i wont be surprised a season down the line chelsea are docked points n forced to start in the championship like what happened with juventus n couple of others.
such dip in form is not possible without external factors


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 6, 2011)

^^ iinfi cant comprehend the simple fact that his team is old and sucks. So he's gone into conspiracy mode


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jan 6, 2011)

great show by gunners but a disappointing draws ....


----------



## iinfi (Jan 6, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^ iinfi cant comprehend the simple fact that his team is old and sucks. So he's gone into conspiracy mode



team has a few old players. not all are old. but the current slump is beyond anybody's comprehension. there is more to it than wats happening on the field and on the training ground. reaction after terry's goal in the villa game showed the team is united. off field activities are disturbing the morale of the team and even a 50 million splash in jan is not gona help 1%.
wat can be tried though is:
offload obi and kalou. add cash to that and bring goal scoring attacking midfielders.
offloading loti will add to the loss so can wait for another 20 odd days to see if anything changes


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 6, 2011)

i don't think the old players are the reason y chelsea is failing...agreed they need some fresh legs but this seems to me as if the whole squad is low on confidence...blaming old players is easy..anyway agree with infi on this...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 6, 2011)

*www.balls.ie/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/sexymick.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2011)

iinfi said:


> to be frank its hard to comprehend wats going on. a team cannot have 15 members of their squad go off color in a matter of 1 week and continue the same for 8-10 weeks. its so critical to have mid-fielders who can score goals regularly. here we have only malouda n lamps who can come close to that category. Essien n obi rarely score and their shots on goal to target ratio is abysmally low.
> so if the strikers dont fire for weeks on end.... we are in deep ****
> *another theory cud be that someone is earning a lot of money out all this. ancelotti's juventus links are well known. so i wont be surprised a season down the line chelsea are docked points n forced to start in the championship like what happened with juventus n couple of others.
> such dip in form is not possible without external factors*



+1.The match fixing is obvious.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 6, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> +1.The match fixing is obvious.



Well it's not good to cover a teams poor performance, poor managerial issues by the term 'Match Fixing'.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 6, 2011)

It&rsquo;s Spurs v Kop for Adebayor | The Sun |Sport|Football

interesting


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 6, 2011)

ico said:


> It all started when ajai guy talked about Liverpool.



Nope. It was about sunderland


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 6, 2011)

Hodgson has to be sacked now. 

Have a REALLY bad feeling for the visit to Old Trafford for the FA Cup 3rd round. 



ico said:


> Quite funny actually.
> 
> It all started when ajai guy talked about Liverpool.



Nope. It was Kl@w who said at #krow



> Chelsea are 10x the side of Liverpool



That was before their visit to Anfield. You can see what happened thereafter.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 6, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well it's not good to cover a teams poor performance, poor managerial issues by the term 'Match Fixing'.



i said its one of the possibilities which sud not be ignored. why has such an unstable environment been created by the management? jus to qualify for the 2013 champions league we are ending up playing europa next season? sack ray wilkins? offload players in critical positions without proper backup?
loti's role in all this cannot be ruled out. 

players may not be involved coz on the pitch we see disappointment in loss and ecstasy at a single goal. its off-field events which are causing mental stress to the players.


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

^^ Chelsea sucks.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 6, 2011)

Ray wilkins was sacked?????


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## ithehappy (Jan 6, 2011)

iinfi said:


> i said its one of the possibilities which sud not be ignored. why has such an unstable environment been created by the management? jus to qualify for the 2013 champions league we are ending up playing europa next season? sack ray wilkins? offload players in critical positions without proper backup?
> loti's role in all this cannot be ruled out.
> 
> players may not be involved coz on the pitch we see disappointment in loss and ecstasy at a single goal. its off-field events which are causing mental stress to the players.


Well all I can say that these stuffs do happen with every big club in a cyclic way. Managerial issues, financial debts, personal life problems of players, problem with the club owner and blah blah...so I think it's Chelsea's time to face all this, as a Chelsea fan you must be embarassed but that's the way it happens, at least for the last decade when 'Money' took over the place of 'Performance'.
As a United fan I can say, A real good man now need to take over Carlo to boost up the team and help them to get back their good form. In the mean time Roman Abramovic needs to polish some financial issues, otherwise I don't see Chelsea in CL next season. And as for 'Match Fixing,' I will take that as a less probability than possibility. Hope you also feel the same.
Regards.


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> +1.The match fixing is obvious.


I really think this is true. We have already seen John Terry offering stadium tours to make a quick buck, so match fixing can also be true.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 6, 2011)

oh for the love of god..have we now started cooking up conspiracy theories about chelsea????just because a team is out of form means match fixing..then **** everything else..liverpool should be the one to complain..they defeated chelsea but lost to wolves...i say match fixing....


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 6, 2011)

nubs -_-


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 6, 2011)

End of an era, methinks. The players have peaked and it's all downhill from here. This was bound to happen, but not at such a drastic pace.


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 6, 2011)

The very same Chelsea fans were laughing at Arsenal for putting faith on youth, calling them "Kindergarden" club among others 
Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of guys...


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## way2jatin (Jan 7, 2011)

ancelotti claims that they will recover     i think its a joke

Chelsea's Carlo Ancelotti determined to turn things around - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## sahil72 (Jan 7, 2011)

Man Utd are the biggest f****** in the world


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

great first post that.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 7, 2011)

whoz that fellow?


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

first tell me...whoz that girl in your avatar?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2011)

sahil72 said:


> Man Utd are the biggest f****** in the world



Spot on


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 7, 2011)

ico said:


> first tell me...whoz that girl in your avatar?



iinfi never answered that question 
Anyways.. better than the old b!tch


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

Indian >> firangi


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2011)

I have just realised that the transfer window has been open for a week.Have there been any moves at all?



Kl@w-24 said:


> End of an era, methinks. The players have peaked and it's all downhill from here. This was bound to happen, but not at such a drastic pace.



I think Chelsea will wriggle out of this one,atleast for the short term.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

It's all due to fatch mixing. EBJT making a quick buck.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 7, 2011)

another problem is the entire unit feels there is gona be no additional spending (for that 2013 CL stuff) so their jobz are safe for atleast 2 odd years. this has created a sluggish mentality leading to mediocre performance.
blast 2013 .. lets look @ 2011 first ...



ajai5777 said:


> iinfi never answered that question
> Anyways.. better than the old b!tch



arey ... y so much interest?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 7, 2011)

there are rumours going around that roy will be sacked this week itself..


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 7, 2011)

The girl in iinfi's avatar is an indonasian actress named Asha Shara


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

Good research.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 7, 2011)

i didnt have a clue who that was till u told me ...


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ithehappy (Jan 8, 2011)

sahil72 said:


> Man Utd are the biggest f****** in the world



Current league position proves that.


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2011)

He wrote "****ass" not "****ers."


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2011)

iinfi said:


> i didnt have a clue who that was till u told me ...



4 results - TinEye


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2011)

Edin Dzeko eyes winning title with Manchester City after £27m move | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Rahim (Jan 8, 2011)

Spurs loans out Bently to Birmingham, while closing in to land Beckham on loan.
Villa might sign Wayne Bridge.

*Can somebody tell me the channel and timing for Utd v Liverpool FA clash?*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2011)

Get the updates Schedule online FA Cup only on SONY PIX

I don't have Pix :/ Live Stream/Text ftw


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Disabled Togo keeper the forgotten man of football


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2011)

I like Sony Pix.Show the scheduled movie and then whatever is left of the ongoing game


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 8, 2011)

ico said:


> He wrote "****ass" not "****ers."


Ooops, I will take the 2nd one anyway..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2011)

^ So you'll take fvckers over k1ckass 

Liverpool sack Roy Hodgson ? and appoint Kenny Dalglish as caretaker | Football | guardian.co.uk

Best of Luck in your future, Roy

Confirmed
Hodgson leaves Liverpool FC - Liverpool FC

Sadly he has the dubious distinction of being a manager not winning a single trophy with Liverpool. Since Shankly, all managers won trophies with us.


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2011)

Leeds for the win.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2011)

I know what are you trying to do


----------



## Rahim (Jan 8, 2011)

Leeds are winning. Ico might be losing his power.

penalty given, scored by cesc


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 8, 2011)

bendtner mussed two chances....


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2011)

Belated Happy B'day.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2011)

disaster for arsenal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2011)

Fvcking hell.Never been on such a rollercoaster since a long time.
Was close to throwing up near the end of the game,and miss after miss in the injury time didn't help the feeling.
However we are still in it,and I think Leeds won't be as up for it in the replay.I Just can't bear us going out in the 3rd round of the cup.



iinfi said:


> disaster for arsenal



Hardly a disaster,that would have been going out today,or winning 1 in 10 games.
But we could have really done without a replay at Leeds.


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2011)

iinfi said:


> disaster for arsenal


Let me tell you what you actually are. A disaster.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2011)

I hope Dalglish lead Liverpool to a win at OT.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I hope Dalglish lead Liverpool to a win at OT.



he cannot ... he will drown ... he is neither a dane nor english ... he is danglish
he will drown in the north sea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2011)

iinfi said:


> he cannot ... he will drown ... he is neither a dane nor english ... he is danglish
> he will drown in the north sea



*img842.imageshack.us/img842/2861/houllier.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2011)

iinfi said:


> he cannot ... he will drown ... he is neither a dane nor english ... he is danglish
> he will drown in the north sea





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *images.redcafe.net/images/smilies/houllier.gif


My reaction was also the same 

But then I can do: *images.redcafe.net/images/smilies/wenger.gif



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I hope Dalglish lead Liverpool to a win at OT.


This better not be a jinx  
But then we don't need to be jinxed either


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2011)

Not really,Liverpool over Mancs anyday.Don't care if it lightens their fixture list etcetc.

Walcott apologises over penalty incident | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com



> “I want to apologise to the managers because I actually dived,” said the 21-year-old. “I was trying to win the penalty.
> 
> “I said to one of their players ‘would you have done it?’ and he said he probably would have.
> 
> ...



It wasn't even a proper dive,there was contact.
Good on him for apologising.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 9, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It wasn't even a proper dive,there was contact.
> Good on him for apologising.



smart ass ..... next time he falls down and appeals hez bound to get the ref's soft corner and get another penalty ... 

modern day gimmick .... if he was that honest he sud v taken the penalty himself and  hit it out


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2011)

iinfi said:


> smart ass ..... next time he falls down and appeals hez bound to get the ref's soft corner and get another penalty ...
> 
> modern day gimmick .... if he was that honest he sud v taken the penalty himself and  hit it out


err? He is talking about the one which was not given.

tbh, he was touched at that time though. 

iinfi ends up making an idiot of himself, yet again. 

Huge respect for coming out and accepting it Walcott unlike the hypocrites like Gerrard, Ronaldo and Rooney. Drogba? Not a hypocrite. Chamakh? Still not at the legendary level.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 9, 2011)

Barcelona win 4-0 against Deportivo with goals from Villa, Messi, Iniesta & Pedro.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 9, 2011)

Quite naive of him to accept diving. He should have said that the referee ain't fit and Arse were denied a clear cut penalty


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 9, 2011)

sahil72 said:


> Man Utd are the biggest f****** in the world



yea,and you are the first target 

btw,am back guys  back from a holiday to Amritsar-Manali-Chandigarh,was on Delhi station too  and it sucked as usual


----------



## Rahim (Jan 9, 2011)

ico said:


> Belated Happy B'day.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 9, 2011)

Not confident about the game, but whatever


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 9, 2011)

*Man Utd*: Kuszczak, Rafael Da Silva, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Nani, Carrick, Fletcher, Giggs, Berbatov, Hernandez.
Subs: Lindegaard, Owen, Anderson, Smalling, Fabio Da Silva, Obertan, Gibson.

*Liverpool*: Reina, Kelly, Skrtel, Agger, Aurelio, Kuyt, Meireles, Lucas, Maxi, Gerrard, Torres.
Subs: Gulacsi, Kyrgiakos, Babel, Wilson, Ngog, Poulsen, Shelvey.
Referee: *Howard Webb* (S Yorkshire)


both teams are equally capable of winning.hoping for a good contest thats all.


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2011)

Man Utd will win easily.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 9, 2011)

Narayan you beautaaaaaayyy  that was a blatant dive i hear.not watching the match with the fear of jinxing it


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2011)

Berbadive.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Goal  
welcome dalglish



ico said:


> Berbadive.


i'm not watching it but guardian says its not a dive


----------



## Rahim (Jan 9, 2011)

berba was waiting for the contact and down he went


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i'm not watching it but guardian says its not a dive


Clear dive. 

Gerrard off. Deserved. One may argue he went for the ball and no malice intended. Red is harsh.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 9, 2011)

Gerrard shown the red card...........ruined the game


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Gerrard shown the red card...........ruined the game


Blame Howard Webb for ruining the game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 9, 2011)

Sick of premiership referees.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Sick of premiership referees.



what?


----------



## Rahim (Jan 9, 2011)

Utd 1- 0 Liverpool


----------



## iinfi (Jan 9, 2011)

cant find a single stream ... 
its 2-0 i heard... if we make a mess of it frm here Roman sud sell the club n everyone (players+lotta(i) sud be made to sell batatavada @ juhu beach....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome back dalglish, long time

times have changed. 
Now we're on top and you're at the bottom


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2011)

Draw of the next round in 5 minutes.
1 fixture I can predict
Chelsea vs. some non league team at SB.


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Draw of the next round in 5 minutes.
> 1 fixture I can predict
> Chelsea vs. some non league team at SB.


Everton v Chelsea/Ipswich 

disaster for chelsea.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 9, 2011)

iinfi said:


> what?



*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs069.snc4/34797_10150120446152238_163578457237_7617369_8002451_n.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Jan 9, 2011)

Stevenage v Reading
Notts County v Leicester/Man City
Doncaster/Wolves v Stoke/Cardiff
Birmingham v Coventry
Burnley v Burton
Swansea v Leyton Orient
Southampton v Manchester United
Everton v Chelsea/Ipswich
Fulham v Tottenham
Arsenal/Leeds v Huddersfield
Bolton v Wigan
Watford v Brighton
Torquay United v Crawley Town/Derby


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 9, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 1 fixture I can predict
> Chelsea vs. some non league team at SB.



Everton v Chelsea/Ipswich


----------



## iinfi (Jan 9, 2011)

West Ham v Nottingham Forest
Aston Villa v Blackburn


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2011)

ico said:


> Everton v Chelsea/Ipswich
> 
> disaster for chelsea.



And we got league 1 team Huddersfield at home 
Ofcourse there is the small matter of Leeds first...


----------



## iinfi (Jan 9, 2011)

1544: GOAL Chelsea 3-0 Ipswich (Edwards og)

Sheffield Wednesday v Wycombe/Hereford

we will first get past ipsWITCH
then everton...ton ton ton

while the clock ticked

while the clock ticked


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 9, 2011)

Southampton v Manchester United

happy with the draw.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 9, 2011)

Southampton will crush ManU

India win..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2011)

Szczesny said:
			
		

> I guess that's why Berbatov played for Spurs...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2011)

Phive - Neeel to Chelsea up till ze 60th minute. 

Sheven....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 9, 2011)

Chelsea are BACK with a BANG


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2011)

No immobile ballack and lazy deco anyrmore!!!!11


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2011)

7-0 it ends!!! Everton in ze 4th round!


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oops didn't even watch the United match,(Poor FA Cup) they won as usual anyway.
Manchester United the biggest f*****s in the world, really..


----------



## iinfi (Jan 10, 2011)

Chelsea's Frank Lampard on their 7-0 win over Ipswich: "It's helpful for the confidence. A couple of the young lads came in and did really well and we need to take that into the league. It was something like us back to their best. It came at a nice time for us, but no disrespect to Ipswich. It's a long old season and I've got half the season now to try and contribute."

There is only one Lampard ....


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2011)

[youtube]nGDjn9U-qSE[/youtube]

Berbadiver 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i'm not watching it but guardian says its not a dive


See yourself. 

Now don't come up with bollox "there was contact" argument. Mild contact, but NO foul. You get a penalty when someone COMMITS a foul in the penalty box, not when someone touches you. So, read the rules.

Gerrard's challenge was like Giggs' in the Brum game. Definite Red.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2011)

Old Trafford post Scouser scumbags - RedCafe.net



Spoiler



*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs073.snc6/168365_10150153089905130_700075129_8265103_7335893_n.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 10, 2011)

> But there can be no debate that in a world today where football is being dominated by billionaire takeovers, multi-million euro transfers, player rebellions and astronomical wages, that one club can produce three of the best players in the world straight from their own school gives us hope that this sport is not all about business and money.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 10, 2011)

@A_G: Much better than fans stabbing other fans.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2011)

Not better by any means. Disgraceful and pathetic, those minority of fans give a bad name to the fantastic travelling kop.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 10, 2011)

El Hadji Cvnt does it again. 

QPR unite to condemn El Hadji Diouf after bad day at Blackburn | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2011)

Rahim said:


> @A_G: Much better than fans stabbing other fans.



Just because you can stab people doesn't make vandalism any better


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2011)

Chelsea sign New Zealand captain Hayley Moorwood | Football | The Guardian


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 11, 2011)

The winner of the ballon d'Ore and Fifa world player of the year is LIONEL MESSI!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2011)

For me it was
Sneijder>Chavi>Messi>Iniesta

but whatever.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 11, 2011)

thats why your're not on the jury 

yeah but Xavi and Iniesta deserved it more since they won the world cup (and the reason behind Messi's success)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2011)

Xavi totally deserved it. An absolute class of a midfielder and the main reason behind the successes of Barca and Spain. Messi is good but didn't deserve it anywhere near Xavi.
@A_G:
And Sneijder better than Xavi eh? I remember you rated Fab better than Sneijder not so long ago. So Fab better than Xavi eh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2011)

You say Xavi totally deserved it,is he a better player than Messi?
Sneijder was the key for Inter Milan's treble and was a WC finalist,scoring 5 goals in the process.Best of both worlds really.

Btw. that post was my preference for Ballon D'or,not who is better than whom.
Just to clear up.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2011)

Well Xavi was immense for Spain during the world cup, and for Barcelona to the European Cup Semifinal. 
Sneijder has been pretty lacklustre (injuries I think?) during the first half of this season, and since this award is given on basis of the Calender year and not the season, he will lay behind Xavi. I would have been agreed with you though if the award was based on the season 2009-10 + WC.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 11, 2011)

In the end the Barcelona youth academy deserves accolades for producing such fine players.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2011)

Barcelona also have a large prying zone as compared to English clubs though. They have large geographical area for finding and grooming talent with only Espanyol as a major competitor. Compare it to Liverpool fighting with Everton, ManYoo, City, Blackburn, heck Leeds and the Birmingham based clubs aren't far. Same for the london clubs fighting it out.

That said full credit to Barcelona for not only finding talent but making them great players and playing good football in the process.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Barcelona also have a large prying zone as compared to English clubs though. They have large geographical area for finding and grooming talent with only Espanyol as a major competitor. Compare it to Liverpool fighting with Everton, ManYoo, City, Blackburn, heck Leeds and the Birmingham based clubs aren't far. Same for the london clubs fighting it out.
> 
> That said full credit to Barcelona for not only finding talent but making them great players and playing good football in the process.



And a certain Arsene Wenger (the youth hunter)


----------



## Rahim (Jan 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Not better by any means. Disgraceful and pathetic, those minority of fans give a bad name to the fantastic travelling kop.





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Just because you can stab people doesn't make vandalism any better



When disgruntled fans *have* to show their anger and would take vandalism any day than killing/stabbing to satisfy their urge.
Both are wrong but we don't live in Gandhian world, do we?

That image reminds me Aamir's movie Ghulam 

--------------------
Messi got that award  Maybe Maradona paid them a visit.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 11, 2011)

Fair play Messi.ther best player in the world gets the award.

QPR unite to condemn El Hadji Diouf after bad day at Blackburn | Football | The Guardian

gem of a player  he should be guillotined right in front of the QPR fans and should be made to hear their taunts


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 11, 2011)

Iniesta and Xavi were contenders....but Messi...dont fully agree


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 11, 2011)

Arsene Wenger - World Coach of the Decade? Wow. Half those years he hasn't won anything. But, good man, Arsene


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 11, 2011)

off topic

suffering from indigestion 

bloody cold here brrrr


----------



## Joker (Jan 11, 2011)

i see iniesta's name popping up by naabs...talking about the previous season he was plagues by injuries and only scored the wining goal in the WC.

Messi, Xavi and Sneijder had to be contenders.

sneijder = instrumental to champions league winning & WC finalists
messi = best player in the world
Xavi = instrumental for WC winners

there you see...

Ballond'roaoira or FIFA world player of the year...both are joke. no one really cares.

someone said Henry didn't get Ballon d'or cuz he didn't win the UCL with Arsenal when he was twice the runner up for the award...oh well. what did Zidane get it for in 2003? and Fabio Cannavaro in 2006? long haired brazillian when he got 2nd time??

lastly, Nedved @ Juve > zidane @ madrid....he didn't get the award too...infact never a runner up! no disrespect to zidane though! (world player of the year)

edit: i see michael owen won it too  ballon d'or

*these awards are given by knobheads, no one really cares.* end of.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2011)

Rahim said:


> When disgruntled fans *have* to show their anger and would take vandalism any day than killing/stabbing to satisfy their urge.
> Both are wrong but we don't live in Gandhian world, do we?.


Er what spurred them to *have to* show their anger?
Urge to vandalism has caused far severe tragedies (Heysel) than scattered stabbings let me tell you that.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 11, 2011)

if obama can win the nobel peace prize ... anyone can win anything ...

btw it rained here tdy morning ... first sight of rain drops in over a year


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2011)

iinfi should win Poster of the Year. Seriously.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 11, 2011)

Ronaldinho signs for Flamengo :Brazilian star joins his home country club in a bid to revive career and win a place in Brazil's 2014 World Cup squad.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2011)

Football365 | Features | F365 Features | Howard Webb's Last Ten Trips To OT

And speaking of Webb:
*breakingnews.ie/sport/dalglish-stands-by-babel-488815.html#ixzz1Ai5nwG7A



> Liverpool manager Kenny Dalglish has leapt to the defence of forward Ryan Babel after he was charged with improper behaviour by the Football Association.
> 
> The Holland international was hit with disciplinary action after posting a picture and comments about referee Howard Webb on Twitter after Sunday’s FA Cup defeat at Manchester United.
> 
> ...




*news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/9352443.stm



> The Dutchman has more than 166,000 other Twitter users following his updates and his messages and the *offending image* was subsequently reproduced in the media.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 11, 2011)

> dit: i see michael owen won it too  ballon d'or



the fact that you  at the once most lethal striker ever says it all 



> And Dalglish joked: “I don’t think he’s clever enough technically to have drawn that up himself.”


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah he single handedly won us the cup that year. But Figo or Raul deserved it more during that year.


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeah he single handedly won us the cup that year. But Figo or Raul deserved it more during that year.


yup, that is the whole point.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 11, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Man City's new signing Edin Dzeko taunts Man Utd 



> I saw something else in Man City. It's a big club and I'm an ambitious player and I think we can have a lot of success together


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 12, 2011)

I heard Arse reserves got walloped 10-1 by Aston Villa.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2011)

Freak result,Arsenal reserves are 2nd in the table.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 12, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I heard Arse reserves got walloped 10-1 by Aston Villa.


thats an even bigger embarrasment if they are 2nd in the league 

what is the world's 'best' coach doing with the world's 'best' youngsters?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2011)

people caring about Reserve results and using that for pisstake now? 



abyss88 said:


> BBC Sport - Football - Man City's new signing Edin Dzeko taunts Man Utd


What he said is true. Old Trafford is even not in the City of Manchester. The real fans in Manchester support City, and supported them well long before the Sheiks took over. ManYoo fans are mostly part time fans (read: gloryhunters)


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah,right  the club defies borders,and Manchester will be known for a certain Man United and not Man City,accept it or not


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> people caring about Reserve results and using that for pisstake now?
> 
> 
> What he said is true. Old Trafford is even not in the City of Manchester. The real fans in Manchester support City, and supported them well long before the Sheiks took over. ManYoo fans are mostly part time fans (read: gloryhunters)



erm not sure about this really..a dear friend of mine who is studying in london found that majority of man city residents were fan of man utd than city fans...city fans seem quite less than utd fans in the city..moreover i personally met 3 utd fans in kalina university once & they gave me the same picture..(ps:-not including  utd cafe meet in lower parel since it is dedicated to utd fans & hence would be a bias opinion)
Anyways i could be wrong in this...


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Adopt Arsenal money model - Uefa

and go seasons on end,trophyless 

Meanwhile..
BBC Sport - Football - Manchester City rocked by Mario Balotelli injury blow

guess now we know who's behind the injury 
*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/50756000/jpg/_50756802_010913364-1.jpg

*img293.imageshack.us/img293/3312/terryebouevm5.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> thats an even bigger embarrasment if they are 2nd in the league
> 
> what is the world's 'best' coach doing with the world's 'best' youngsters?



That post is an even bigger embarrassment than the 10-1.Did you even care to look at how many players we have on loan, or are picked for the CC game?Different clubs have different youth policies,the reserve league is full of inconsistencies. 
I am sure you took all that into account before spewing out that sh1te of a dig.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> BBC Sport - Football - Adopt Arsenal money model - Uefa
> 
> and go seasons on end,trophyless



Not really. Their model will serve them well on the long run. 5-6 seasons lack of trophies and then decades worth of success/fighting in the top is better than being flash in the pan in Blackburn or the buying success type of Chelsea or City.
Also Arse will be fine with the new UEFA Financial Fair Play, clubs like Chelsea, and City and perhaps even ManYoo (due to their loans) might be a spot of bother.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2011)

^ i agree.that was just a dig i wanted to have at teh arses.nothing more 

as for United,just a matter of time when Glazers sold the club.all they are waiting for is the club's value to reach 2/2.5bn


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> as for United,just a matter of time when Glazers sold the club.all they are waiting for is the club's value to reach 2/2.5bn


2/2.5 bn? Seriously?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2011)

yep.why do you think they rejected the 1.5bn Qatar bid?


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> thats an even bigger embarrasment if they are 2nd in the league
> 
> what is the world's 'best' coach doing with the world's 'best' youngsters?


Fact - our real reserves are out on loan excluding JET, Eastmond and we are playing 15-16 year olds in our reserves.

Funnily, they are joint 2nd in the league with a game in hand.

Anyways, are you the same guy who said Berbatov > van Nistelrooy?? 



XTerminator said:


> BBC Sport - Football - Adopt Arsenal money model - Uefa
> 
> and go seasons on end,trophyless


not end up whoring yourself to some foreign owner.  Man Utd, Liverpool (H&G) and Chelsea are perfect examples.



XTerminator said:


> yep.why do you think they rejected the 1.5bn Qatar bid?


There wasn't any Qatar bid.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2011)

ico said:


> Anyways, are you the same guy who said Berbatov > van Nistelrooy??


To be fair to him Bobatov is a better diver 


> not end up whoring yourself to some foreign owner.  Man Utd, Liverpool (H&G) and Chelsea are perfect examples.


If anyone who whored with H&G, that was David Moores and Rick Parry.


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2011)

and H&G whored the club.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2011)

To be fair it is not the supporters fault that the boardroom sold out.
But to laugh at those trying to build upon a solid financial model,when you are knee deep in debts yourself will come back to bite you.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2011)

ico said:


> and H&G whored the club.



and got themselves r@ped by an epic swindle and internet terrorists


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2011)

blackpool to beat liverpool today and holloway to flash his ugly teeth to dalglish


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2011)

i think it will be a draw but whatever


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> people caring about Reserve results and using that for pisstake now?



Only when people start caring about ladies football and using that for pisstake.


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Only when people start caring about ladies football and using that for pisstake.


lol, *Chelsea sign <hjweqh>* was a headline on Guardian. No mention of Chelsea ladies until I opened the page.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Only when people start caring about ladies football and using that for pisstake.



Don't you know why those people care about lady football?  




I'll get me coat


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 12, 2011)

^ I thought only Sepp Blatter cared about women's football.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2011)

Arsenal: Szczesny, Eboue, Koscielny, Djourou, Gibbs, Walcott, Denilson, Fabregas, Wilshere, Arshavin, Bendtner.

Very strong line up.We are not taking any chances with the CC it seems.

We created nothing at all in the first halfIpswich had more opportunities at goal.


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2011)

Ipswich scores.

Denilson is shite.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 13, 2011)

epic! 1-0 Ipswich.unless i jinx it,Arsenal are on course for yet another trophyless season


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 13, 2011)

Real Betis playing some excellent football against Barcelona


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2011)

Ipswin 1-0 Arsenal @ FT.



XTerminator said:


> epic! 1-0 Ipswich.unless i jinx it,Arsenal are on course for yet another trophyless season


naah, we'll beat them at home.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 13, 2011)

Liverpool down 2-1 

cmon not again
-----------------------
Messi Scores!! and Betis player hits the crossbar hmmm..excellent first half for neutrals. 1-0 @ HT.

Arabic commentator went bonkers


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 13, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> blackpool to beat liverpool today and holloway to flash his ugly teeth to dalglish


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 13, 2011)

Goaalll!!!!!!! Messssssiiii!

MESSI scores!!! 
Hattrick 

Pedro makes it 4-0


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2011)

*i3.photobucket.com/albums/y79/fordy87/Holloway.png when Blackpool won at Anfield.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 13, 2011)

KEITA makes it 5 -0


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 13, 2011)

wtf...liverpool lost 2-1...gaah...


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 13, 2011)

in some more *realistic *scores.. :Lol:
LiveScore.com
mustve been a great game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 13, 2011)

fvcking Newcastle written all over this sh1t


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 13, 2011)

yesterdays result wasnt surprising given liv's poor away record.

Liverpool's away record  W1 D2 L8 F8 A21 
thats the 2nd worst away record in the PL,possibly only after Wolves.maybe wrong on the worst stat though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 13, 2011)

And guess where Wolves won their away game? 

How much total wages do these Blackpool squad gets? I am sure that would be less than Gerrard, Carra, and Cole combined, maybe it's even less than Gerrard's individual earnings (wages+sponsors).
Disgraceful.


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And guess where Wolves won their away game?
> 
> How much total wages do these Blackpool squad gets? I am sure that would be less than Gerrard, Carra, and Cole combined. Disgraceful.


yup, they have the least wage bill in the Premier League.

*goonertalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Ttable.jpg
Chelsea are still shite.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And guess where Wolves won their away game?






Watched our game till 60th minute,guess it only got worse after that.The signs were there from the first minute.That performance with that line up was a huge pile of sh1te.

Need to get our stuff together fast.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 13, 2011)

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1360.snc4/163288_298116029981_516819981_1085804_3285812_n.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Jan 14, 2011)

Mourinho is the greatest


----------



## Rahim (Jan 14, 2011)

He surely will be.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2011)

Leave Tottenham and you become Stratford Hotspur, local MP tells club | Football | The Guardian
I have some interesting recommendations for their name


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2011)

^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2011)

It would be the biggest irony ever after all their Woolwich Arsenal BS down the years.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 14, 2011)

David Beckham's texts to Harry Redknapp leaked | The Sun |Sport|Football


----------



## iinfi (Jan 14, 2011)

India trailing 1-4 to bahrain after 37mins

physical play is only where India lose out .

football sud b promoted in areas of himachal uttaranchal J&K punjab .. where people are quite tall n strong ... 
like france we sud also get some africans play for us 

gone!!

stream gone!!


if u r wondering wat ..


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 14, 2011)

the world XI consists of only 3 big clubs 

Inter milan 
Barcelona 
Real Madrid

The world XI  should also have been from other clubs of england and germany


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2011)

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x335/jan_11/gun__1295011157_henry_trains11.jpg?ic=e0e441T
Henry is training at Arsenal during MLS off season.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 15, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Tottenham accept £6m Birmingham bid for Robbie Keane


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2011)

why are Birmingham buying so many Spuds?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 15, 2011)

whoa keane goes to birmingham...
regarding the indian game...just take a look at india's "awesome" defence...even college level students can do better...they seem lost all the time


----------



## Rahim (Jan 15, 2011)

Piernaar might join Spurs.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2011)

Chelsea a possibility too.pienaar is lol,so who cares 

btw it is Chelsea,i believe...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2011)

Preparing for tonight's game with fifa 11 
*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg619/scaled.php?tn=0&server=619&filename=ic7tg.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640
*twitter.com/cesc4official


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2011)

no wonder theo  ends up simulating


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> regarding the indian game...just take a look at india's "awesome" defence...*even college level students can do better*...they seem lost all the time


You sir have obviously not played at the required level.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't understand why Chelsea and Spurs are after Pienaar!


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2011)

red_devil said:


> Don't understand why Chelsea and Spurs are after Pienaar!


Decent player. Better than Carrick, Anderson, Denilson, Ramires and the likes. Although he's 29 now.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 15, 2011)

ico said:


> Decent player. Better than Carrick, Anderson, Denilson, Ramires and the likes. Although he's 29 now.



Better than Ramires I agree. Not sure about him being good enough to be called better than Carrick, Anderson and may be even Denilson.


And apparently he wants 75k a week (source: The Sun ) which Chelsea aren't interested in paying. Now why would anyone pay a 28 year old average sorta player that amount of money?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2011)

Aston Villa sign Lyon midfielder Jean Makoun for £6m on a three-year deal.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 15, 2011)

PF is on the bench .. hypnotising i guess ... we wud v been 2 goals down had he been on the pitch ... 
another crap performance ....everyone knows their job is safe .. why flex that extra muscle 
...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2011)

Ivanovic scores.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2011)

Szczesny, Eboue, Djourou, Koscielny, Clichy, Song, Wilshere, Walcott, Fabregas, Nasri, van Persie.

Nice to see our rapey line up start again.Minus Sagna of course.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 15, 2011)

not a good performance by any stretch of imagination.... but 3 points is always good .... 
as long is PF is on the bench ... its good ...
we v to take some tough decisions ... offload PF and obi mikel ... giv Ramires 1 season to settle ... get an out and out striker immediately


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2011)

Great finish by RVP on Theo's ball.


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2011)

red_devil said:


> Better than Ramires I agree. Not sure about him being good enough to be called better than Carrick, Anderson and may be even Denilson.
> 
> 
> And apparently he wants 75k a week (source: The Sun ) which Chelsea aren't interested in paying. Now why would anyone pay a 28 year old average sorta player that amount of money?


I missed out Diaby.

well, tbf to him, he's one of those players who aren't great/excellent but they also don't seem to be making the wrong decisions on the pitch. Not saying that he plays with exception decision making, but he just doesn't seem to make bad choices. 75k a week, that's too much. Carrick has been a passenger since two seasons.

It is actually very common for people to slag off players from midtable clubs and call them not good enough to play at the highest level.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2011)

RVP hits the post for 500th time in his career.


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2011)

Walcott.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2011)

Poacher's finish by Theo,he is playing very centrally today.


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> RVP hits the post for 500th time in his career.


Robin van Post.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2011)

Djorou with a shot near their 6 yard box


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> RVP hits the post for 500th time in his career.


That was his 50th goal in the league.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 16, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> RVP hits the post for 500th time in his career.



that's a weird record to keep for a statistician ...

ON BBC
From Ben, Durham, on text: "The wife knows exactly how Avram feels, I gave her until the end of the day to sort herself out or else I bring in a younger, yet more experienced replacement."

Baji Bonda scores Japan's 1,000th goal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2011)

Robbo!

That was a rare cakewalk in this season.


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2011)

[youtube]Ust7KL4_Fuc[/youtube]

*Rooney joins New York Red Bulls*


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 16, 2011)

Spuds vs United..this could be our real test to glory.need to be sharp at set-pieces and not get complacent.very tough fixture and i wont be suprised if its a draw/defeat.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 16, 2011)

ico said:


> I missed out Diaby.
> 
> well, tbf to him, he's one of those players who aren't great/excellent but they also don't seem to be making the wrong decisions on the pitch. Not saying that he plays with exception decision making, but he just doesn't seem to make bad choices. 75k a week, that's too much. Carrick has been a passenger since two seasons.
> 
> It is actually very common for people to slag off players from midtable clubs and call them not good enough to play at the highest level.



If being a 'passenger' is your criteria for comparing players, then you could even say he (Pienaar) is better than Arshavin, for instance.


Today's game is a crucial one. I don't see Spurs being way better than United on current form. A scrappy 0-1 win for United


----------



## iinfi (Jan 16, 2011)

*www.jmorganmarketing.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/erica-yawn-200305211.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hopefully Liverpool will win tonight. And end this...whatever this curse is.

And looking forward to Barcelona vs Malaga tonight.
@ kl@w, thanks for the lastfm add, mate


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2011)

^ who are Liverpool gonna face?


----------



## iinfi (Jan 16, 2011)

liverpool will end up @ 4th or 5th position this season and manU will beat spurs comfortably tonite ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2011)

^ go Manchester United!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2011)

Interesting Merseyside derby - 2-2 after Howard conceded a penalty!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2011)

Fun game,all 3 derbies today ended in a draw.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 16, 2011)

Spuds are all over United 

VdV booked.that should slow him down.united slowly evening things up.

Rafael booked.you know who's seeing the ball more often now 

That was never freekick.Vidic can't do anything if Crouch can't leap despite being 6'7''


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2011)

Good game at WHL... 0-0 at ze break!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 16, 2011)

Given the attacking done by United so far,cant see United winning this


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2011)

red_devil said:


> If being a 'passenger' is your criteria for comparing players, then you could even say he (Pienaar) is better than Arshavin, for instance.


Glad to see you still haven't grown a brain.  Arshavin still nevertheless has end product.

PS: I haven't disagreed with what you said.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2011)

United being still unbeaten is getting a bit annoying.Hope they lose this one to our dear neighbours.



			
				Redcafe said:
			
		

> Utter **** from Rooney again. Berbatov TOTALLY invisible.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rafael sees red!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 16, 2011)

That was accidental Mike Dean  United can forget winning now and play for a draw


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2011)

Rafael off  Time for Utd. to nick a goal surely?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 16, 2011)

I guess people will now say Mike Dean is United's 11'th man


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2011)

COYS!
*washes mouth*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2011)

'arry going balls out to win this one!!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 16, 2011)

expecting Fergie to pop out the Mike Dean is unfit to be a ref comment again


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2011)

Van Der tit!



> Rooney's first touch is great for a fat man


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2011)

0-0 it ends. Spuds almost got fecked by a counter in the last minute.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2011)

0-0 FT
2 points behind Utd. having played a game more.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 16, 2011)

hell,i nearly stopped breathing for a sec. 0-0 ft.almost feels like a win,considering we were sh1te.Vidic MOTM by a mile.Mike Dean spuds' best player.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 16, 2011)

bad result .. tot win wud v helped us more than though it wud v meant we wud v been back @ 5th place


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 16, 2011)

iinfi said:


> liverpool will end up @ 4th or 5th position this season and manU will beat spurs comfortably tonite ...



Doubt that. I think 8th or 9th is the most realistic position we'll end up. Really need to work on our defense. Can't believe we allowed that pile of sh1te to go 1-2 ahead at one point.

Also watched Spurs v Mancs, some great stuff by Spurs. They do have some style in their play.



iinfi said:


> bad result .. tot win wud v helped us more than though it wud v meant we wud v been back @ 5th place



You still have hopes for the league title?  From my experience in 2008-09, once you fvck up, there's no coming back. I don't see the title going anywhere except to the Mancs and no that's not an attempt to jinx.


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2011)

Chelsea have NO chance for the title until they do a double over Man Utd.

Similarly, Liverpool have NO chance to finish over Everton until they win against Man Utd.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 16, 2011)

They are 7 points behind Mancs and having played a game more so they have NO chance for the title even if they do a double over them, which I doubt they will.


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2011)

Chelsea are shite.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Similarly, Liverpool have NO chance to finish over Everton until they win against Man Utd.


Liverpool are level on points with Everton with same number of games.
Chelsea are 7 points behind Mancs having played a game more. 
Do your maths.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Chelsea are shite.



sums it all up.and some people were w*nking at their 'brilliant' start to the season.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Chelsea are shite.


Not really.


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2011)

Most of their fans are shite.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Most of their fans are shite.


Like Eboooooooooooooooing their own player?


----------



## iinfi (Jan 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Most of their fans are shite.



standing in front of a mirror and thinking the person in front u is a chelsea fan .. are you ?? .... 

mathematically .. we still have a chance .... practically spking we have 40% chances ....
had spurs beaten united today ... chances wud v been marginally higher ....
from now till the end of the season apart from the two games manU play against us .. i see them dropping jus 2-3 points ... how we play them and rest of the games is imp....


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Chelsea are shite.





ico said:


> Most of their fans are shite.



+1. I really really hate them.

Anyway, a very good draw today. Can't think of any other club for the title and by that I meant Arsenal, ManC or Spurs. Chelsea is not in my concerned list.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2011)

OMG Real Madrid fail to win!!! 
Atletico 1-1 Real
Edit: vs Almeria


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> OMG Real Madrid fail to win!!!
> Atletico 1-1 Real


Almeria. 



iinfi said:


> standing in front of a mirror and thinking the person in front u is a chelsea fan .. are you ?? ....


You are shite.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2011)

Barca have switched into rape mode already vs. Malaga.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 17, 2011)

demichelis booked!who thought he'd go to Malaga from Bayern!


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 17, 2011)

Excellent 4-1 win over Malaga and with Madrid dropping points it gets better and better


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> +1.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 17, 2011)

Manchester united is the most hated football club in the world and their fans are plastic glory hunters.I hate them to the core 



ico said:


> Most of their fans are shite.


All of the overrated kids and their fans are complete shite


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 17, 2011)

> ..and their fans are plastic glory hunters



this coming out of a Chelsea fan 

off-topic-The Indian WC 11 squad: Sachin, Sehwag, Gambhir,Yuvraj, Raina, Kohli, R Ashwin, Harbhajan, Zaheer Khan, *Munaf Patel*, Praveen Kumar, Yusuf Pathan, *Ashish Nehra*, *Piyush Chawla*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 17, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> demichelis booked!who thought he'd go to Malaga from Bayern!



malaga is owned by a billionaire now... so anything is possible.... 



ajai5777 said:


> Manchester united is the most hated football club in the world and their fans are plastic glory hunters.I hate them to the core
> 
> 
> All of the overrated kids and their fans are complete shite



it's also the most loved ... take that Haaa!!!


----------



## ico (Jan 17, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> All of the overrated kids and their fans are complete shite


Exactly. Bruma, Kakuta and the likes are shite. I hope Sturridge doesn't become another di Santo.



ajai5777 said:


> Manchester united is the most hated football club in the world and their fans are plastic glory hunters.I hate them to the core


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 17, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> malaga is owned by a billionaire now... so anything is possible....


Yeah and Pellegrini manages them.



> it's also the most loved ... take that Haaa!!!



loved should be in quotes (" "). And that "love" does prove his initial point of plastic gloryhunters


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2011)

fvcking hell
[youtube]2iTwnL1pQus[/youtube]


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 17, 2011)

^ @ 48:20


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 17, 2011)

Darren Bent to Villa for 18mn? Fvcking hell


----------



## iinfi (Jan 17, 2011)

drogba like goal ...

 teenager terrorises Chelsea FC  



> As I understand more and more about football I see the qualities I have and I can see myself in him [Drogba]. I have almost the same qualities and I want to follow in his footsteps.”


Drogba??
OMG ...


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 17, 2011)

Man United reserves hammer bury 8-0.Obertan with a hattrick,2 goals from King,Fabio, Vermijl and Brady  Paul Scholes pulling the strings


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dani Alves out for 10-15 days 

Hes a good play actor but an even better football player


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 18, 2011)

Vermaelen is going for achllies surgery according to reports in Belgium.
Wenger however is optimistic and believe he may return in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Vermaelen is going for achllies surgery according to reports in Belgium.
> Wenger however is optimistic and believe he may return in 4-6 weeks.



most like he will be out for 2 seasons .... or be back in 2 weeks .... 
hopefully 2 weeks ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 18, 2011)

Tottenham linked with Suarez :/ The Spuds are getting stronger and stronger, no way we can catch them in near future :/


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2011)

*Arsenal agree to a partnership with Feyenoord.*


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 18, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Everton accept Tottenham bid for Steven Pienaar

I believe LFC_Fan was referring to this


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 18, 2011)

No they are also linked with Luis Suarez :/ Just rumours though


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2011)

Van der Vaart's wife.

[youtube]W736Ub2xOQM[/youtube]



YouTube comments saying it is fake?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 18, 2011)

zomg sure looks like one helluva wag


----------



## Rahim (Jan 18, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Manchester united is the most hated football club in the world and their fans are plastic glory hunters.I hate them to the core



and why do you 'like and love' Chelsea, if i may ask?


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2011)

because of the Russian revolution. It was a great day in history.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 18, 2011)

ahh...was hoping that suarez would join liverpool...not a big fan of him but i thought he would do well with liverpool...still liverpool needs to buy some wingers...urgently


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 18, 2011)

Rahim said:


> and why do you 'like and love' Chelsea, if i may ask?



Man..love doesnt need a reason


----------



## Rahim (Jan 18, 2011)

So you love Chelsea without any reason? What a fan!!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 18, 2011)

He loves Chelsea because of the oil spill all over the pl clubs


----------



## iinfi (Jan 18, 2011)

Chelsea set to make third bid for David Luiz as Benfica sign Jardel as replacement - report - Goal.com



> ..........
> For the Blues, this has been seen as a clear indication that they can push forward with a move for the 22-year-old after having had two previous offers, thought to be around £16 million and Paolo Ferreira as part of a part exchange, turned down, as revealed by Goal.com UK last week.
> ......





atleast he is standing on the door now

OTHER NEWs:


Saudi Arabia sack coach after just nine days - Yahoo! Eurosport

BBC News - India plans Asian tidal power first


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2011)

Darren Bent has signed for Villa for 18m fee.Possibly 6 million more in add ons.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 19, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Darren Bent has signed for Villa for 18m fee.Possibly 6 million more in add ons.



this is the best thing that cud v happened to us .... 
Sunderland have money now ... and if i m not wrong they need a right back ... isnt it?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2011)

I felt an earthquake while watching Wenger interview


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Rahim said:


> What a fan!!


In other news Mario Balotelli has criticized Jose Mourinho and blasted him for being arrogant and has asserted that Jose should "learn manners".


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 19, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> In other news Mario Balotelli has criticized Jose Mourinho and blasted him for being arrogant and has asserted that Jose should "learn manners".



LOL...should take some lessons himself as well....


----------



## Rahim (Jan 19, 2011)

The only difference is Jose delivers while Balotelli is all mouth and no result.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 19, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I felt an earthquake while watching Wenger interview



there was one.mustve distracted the rapists there in Delhi,innit


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2011)

The Sun at it again... 
*arseblog.com/2011/01/leeds-preview-the-sun-charlie-wyett-are-content-thieves/
Cvnts.


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2011)

lol, I stopped reading it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2011)

The Sun steals quotes from the arseblog interview and the journalist says


			
				CharlieWyett said:
			
		

> @arseblog @arsenal_brasil You are making a dangerous accusation. Do you think that we don't use people in Brazil?! I have never followed you




*cdn.arseblog.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/sunshot.jpg


			
				Cesc4official said:
			
		

> Abt what Deni said. I've been in his situation before, just a misunderstending. Now lets win tonite!
> *desmond.yfrog.com/Himg619/scaled.php?tn=0&server=619&filename=bcqc.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640



The Sun Pwnd


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 19, 2011)

Nanis goal against Tottenham was great


----------



## Rahim (Jan 19, 2011)

^?? Which goal?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Nanis goal against Tottenham was great



Typical of their fanbase 

Reds agree Babel deal - Liverpool FC

Well his transfer never worked with us, well good for both sides I guess. Best of Luck to Ryan.

Will be remembered for this
[YOUTUBE]GGfozkrVMhE[/YOUTUBE]
Sadly that game ended with a fvck up by the defense.

And the fact that he pissed off the gooners during the 2007-08 season.Was Epic.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 19, 2011)

Leeds will thrash Arsenal today. 5-1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2011)

> XTerminator
> Banned


Why would that be


----------



## iinfi (Jan 19, 2011)

coz he was not a faithful fan


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Why would that be


ico *img703.imageshack.us/img703/8506/wenger.gif



iinfi said:


> coz he was not a faithful fan


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 19, 2011)

Barca vs Betis at 2:30 am. I'm pwnd :X


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2011)

Leeds have missed their chance.We will win tonight.

Samir Nasri leading the team out.

1-0 NASRI.
More to come.

Nasri's touches for the goal were extraordinary.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 20, 2011)

5 for leeds now

i want a 5-1 plz

Chamakh scores


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2011)

Sagna with a BELTER!

Leeds with one of their own from MILES out.Sensational goal.



iinfi said:


> 5 for leeds now
> 
> i want a 5-1 plz
> 
> Chamakh scores



Erm..his name is Sagna.They don't even look alike.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 20, 2011)

Betis score in under 2 mins!!

Betis score another one, WTF!! milito really doesnt know whats happening.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2011)

Everything Arshavin touches is turning to sh1t these days

RVP header from Nick cross.Rob is well and truly back.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 20, 2011)

Messi!!! you menacing beauty!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2011)

Good performance.Totally outplayed them.
Huddersfield in the cup next.


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Why would that be


There has been an earthquake and he's talking about rapists. May be his arse would understand when to make a joke and when to not in the forum. I'd have myself laughed if he had said in the IRC.  Also an earthquake isn't something to joke about.

It's a temporary ban anyways.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 20, 2011)

Barcelona getting pwnd.


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2011)

you forgot that they have a 5-0 victory in the first tie?


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 20, 2011)

No, but it felt strange  LOL
Good thing we had that cushion.
Thats the way to beat Barcelona, not park the bus hope for the best.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 20, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Everything Arshavin touches is turning to sh1t these days


Wasn't he supposed to be "bargain of the century"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah for the first 6 months.

Now it is Nasri 

I do believe it is a confidence issue which he can sort out.No player can become that sh1t,let alone Arshavin.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeffren out for 5 weeks

poor dude


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2011)

YESSSSSSS we might have a chance now 

Ronaldo scores his 32nd goal in 30 games this season


----------



## Joker (Jan 21, 2011)

**** u ico...u also banned me.


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2011)

tbh, I want to ban myself but vBulletin doesn't allow me to do that.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 21, 2011)

Guardiola: “You need to lose to appreciate things”


> Josep Guardiola is delighted to have made the cup semi finals at the expense of such a fine side as Betis. But he added that the defeat at the Benito Villamarín was a reminder of the great things this team has achieved.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 21, 2011)

Liverpool relegation party


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 21, 2011)

^^ i'm attending


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2011)

sigh nubs


----------



## red_devil (Jan 21, 2011)

iinfi said:


> Liverpool relegation party



this was around on the Caf sometime ago...

btw, I'm attending it too


----------



## iinfi (Jan 22, 2011)

u sud not make fun of anyone

@liverpoolfan ...   i m not attending.... 

Portsmouth boss Steve Cotterill has banned his players from using Twitter, telling them they face being fined £1,000-per-word if they tweet. Full story: Daily Star 

with the money the footballers are earning they can write this way
SteveCotterillistheworldsbiggestjackass. and pay 1000GBP


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2011)

Love RVP's twitter.He comes across as a very nice guy.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 22, 2011)

BBC News - Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp 'mugged' in Madrid


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe it was the British taxman,getting back a little bit of his own...


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2011)

[youtube]JNL4QOsArWI[/youtube]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 22, 2011)

Relegation 6-pointer underway between Wolves and Pool. 

Pool lead 1-0 at HT - Torres.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 22, 2011)

^ gud


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2011)

Meireles has been a solid buy. Really good midfielder.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2011)

Szczesny, Sagna, Koscielny, Djourou, Clichy, Song, Wilshere, Fabregas, Nasri, Walcott, Van Persie

Our rapey eleven starts!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 22, 2011)

3-0 to Pool.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2011)

Pretty pleased, our second away victory this season.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 22, 2011)

pool winning FINALLY


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mancs lead 1-0 within 2 mins. Gonna be a loooong night for Birmingham.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 22, 2011)

Liverpool win Reds secure Kenny's first win - Liverpool FC

Man utd lead against  Birmingham 1 - 0, 14 mins


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 22, 2011)

The flying Dutchman Van Persie sends the ball flying from a spot-kick!! 

Seriously though, if he could stay injury-free, he'd be in the top3/5 strikers in the world.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2011)

^^ tbh, it is the first time I've seen him missing a penalty for us.

One big problem is he ****ing hits the post in every game.



thetechfreak said:


> Liverpool win Reds secure Kenny's first win - Liverpool FC
> 
> Man utd lead against  Birmingham 1 - 0, 14 mins


well, this channel is not yet for you. Please go through your earlier post and our replies. You will know why.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2011)

3 brilliant finishes by Robin.My reaction was the same as him when he missed the penalty, 
but he got it in the end.

Another clean sheet too,our first team is amazing.There were some tired legs in the 2nd half though,so the fringe players have to stand up.

Btw. Spuds lost


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2011)

^^ no, Lennon equalized.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2011)

Feck,thought ESPN showed FT results.

Btw. credit to Cesc too.He made it all happen this evening.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yup, Around Lemon equalized for Spuds. 1-1.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 22, 2011)

both lamps n terry doubtful .. we are now officially out of the title race


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Btw. Spuds lost


Jinxer


----------



## iinfi (Jan 22, 2011)

with this win liverpool are back in the title hunt


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2011)

our resident WUM is back...iinfi that is.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 22, 2011)

BENT scores on his debut!! Had to happen!! Bet Dzeko will score the equaliser!


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2011)

Bent is a good player. Credit where it is due.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 23, 2011)

1-0

first half over .. now second half ....

bent scores again


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2011)

iinfi the WUM :/


----------



## iinfi (Jan 23, 2011)

hatrick for bent


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2011)

iinfi said:


> ...
> 
> bent scores again





iinfi said:


> hatrick for bent



You drunk?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2011)

Bent wins it for Villa!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2011)

Today it is the turn of Racing Santander to get fvcked in La Liga.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Barcelona 3-0 Racing Santander. Nice and Simple


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2011)

^^All La liga games are like that for Barca and Madrid


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2011)

^ ^ I am sure if they were in PL, all PL games will be like that for them too. They are just too good.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2011)

^ I wouldn't say that. I haven't seen too many teams park the bus in La Liga. In the PL, teams know when they're in for a thrashing and they accordingly defend with 10 men behind the ball, rather than try to 'play' football. And a lot of crunching challenges can go unpunished in the more physical and faster-paced PL.

That said, you could not expect a 5-horse title race in La Liga in the foreseeable future, like it is in the PL this season. In every other season as well, there are 3-4 teams involved and on their day, any team can beat any other team. The same does not apply to La Liga. There is a biiiig chasm between Barca & Ream and the rest of the 18 teams who are simply fighting for 3rd to 16th place in the league.

^ * Barca & ReaL


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ I wouldn't say that. I haven't seen too many teams park the bus in La Liga. In the PL, teams know when they're in for a thrashing and they accordingly defend with 10 men behind the ball, rather than try to 'play' football. And a lot of crunching challenges can go unpunished in the more physical and faster-paced PL.


Agreed, but I still think they will be top 2 if they play in the PL, not by this margin perhaps but still be.



> That said, you could not expect a 5-horse title race in La Liga in the foreseeable future, like it is in the PL this season. In every other season as well, there are 3-4 teams involved and on their day, any team can beat any other team. The same does not apply to La Liga. There is a biiiig chasm between Barca & Ream and the rest of the 18 teams who are simply fighting for 3rd to 16th place in the league.
> 
> ^ * Barca & ReaL


PL ain't a 5-horse race. Spurs and City for the title? Oh please. Chelsea? Good team but sorry, but they are out of the title race in January. Arsenal? No steel. It's a one-horse to the finish line all the way. I can guarantee you Mancs will win the title without sweat.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2011)

^ If you look at the fixtures, almost every team in the top 5 (barring Chels and Arse) will play each other once/twice (Chels vs Mancs) from now till the end of the season. That could easily cause a dent in the points tally for the leaders and allow the rest to catch up a bit.

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal in the FA Youth Cup a couple of days ago.

[youtube]E1vSRGA5IV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2011)

[youtube]H1sJA0-JjwQ[/youtube]


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 23, 2011)

MEH :zzzz:


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2011)

Arsenalist - Arsenal Video Premier League Highlights
This goal is even better.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2011)

Chelsea is doing real bad


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2011)

Duh...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2011)

@klaw where you think they will stand at the end of the season?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2011)

^ Anywhere between 1st to 4th. I hope.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2011)

Heh @ "I hope"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2011)

^ WokkinIsay... 

Duff just hit the woodwork with a fierce effort!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2011)

I wonder why we dont have thread for cricket and tennis

Hope I am not laughed upon


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2011)

^ We have but they don't have enough fans posting regularly


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Duff just hit the woodwork with a fierce effort!!!



Van Persie just scored his 3rd


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2011)

^ Err... I didn't realise it was a re-run. :eeksign:

BTW - 

*www.thespoiler.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/simpsons-spain-pic.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2011)

Van Persie has really improved his game..


----------



## Rahim (Jan 23, 2011)

^RVP has always been good but _very very_ injury-prone, just like all Dutch players.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2011)

Andy Tosser Gray and Richard Clueless Keys in sexism row:

Sky Sports' Richard Keys and Andy Gray's sexist diatribe against female linesman | Mail Online


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2011)

^ twats


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2011)

Blackburn lead WBA 1-0.... Tamas own goal! 

This one is LIVE. I'm 100% sure about this.


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Duff just hit the woodwork with a fierce effort!!!


Are you iinfi??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2011)

^ Err... I just switched on the TV and saw Fulham playing Stoke... forgot that the match was played yesterday... 

Hoilett scores to make it 2-0 to Rovers!! 

Penalty denied for WBA!! Mark Clattenburg... again


----------



## iinfi (Jan 23, 2011)

clubs by 2013 are supposed to have 8 home grown teams and FIFA say it will help the national team do better ... but i see clubs are now literally buying bright kids from across the globe who will eventually go back to their native land to play the WC... how does that help the english national team or for that matter a national team of a particular country ...?
clubs in countries other than UK Spain, italy germany portugal and france have a greater share of home players IMO and will continue to have irrespective of this rule.
will this rule help bring clubs like Ajax, west ham etc back in europe?? not sure abt west ham . they v a good training academy isnt it??



ico said:


> Are you iinfi??



sangath ka asaar hai ... kl@w ko pagalpan ka daura hua ... isse hum khush hain ... 



Rahim said:


> ^RVP has always been good but _very very_ injury-prone, just like all Dutch players.



i think frm now on they sud giv calcium injections to their youth academy players daily ......

@ICO:dont think being an admin givs u the right to change people's status u ass....ur admin right sud be revoked


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2011)

well, honestly you made me and LFC_fan search all over the Internet about Bent's second goal.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 24, 2011)

ico said:


> well, honestly you made me and lfc_fan search all over the internet about bent's second goal.



grrrr!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 24, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Anywhere between 1st to 4th. I hope.


Yep you may be right. 
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/6584/20110121111743.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 24, 2011)

Kenny Dalglish: I've been knocked out by the changes at Liverpool | Mail Online


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2011)

Reports today suggest that we are close to signing 17 year old Southampton midfielder Alex Chamberlain for around 10 million.
10 million for a league 1 kid sounds a lot,I would rather have seen it spent on a CB.
But I know better than to question AW's judgment on these type of signings.He must have seen something special.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 24, 2011)

Demba ba signs for WHam on loan.

Luiz close to signing for Chelsea.

Milan have signed Emanuelson (LB, LW) from Ajax.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 24, 2011)

iinfi said:


> @ICO:dont think being an admin givs u the right to change people's status u ass....ur admin right sud be revoked


----------



## iinfi (Jan 24, 2011)

^^ he says he did it coz i made him search for Bent's second goal all over the net ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 24, 2011)

lol I was like searching it too 



> Richard Keys and Andy Gray have been axed from tonight's Bolton v Chelsea match and will be subject to disciplinary action


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2011)

iinfi said:


> ^^ he says he did it coz i made him search for Bent's second goal all over the net ...


no, cuz you wind everyone up.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 24, 2011)

It’s only ever men who say that sexism isn’t a problem in football  LadyArse


----------



## iinfi (Jan 25, 2011)

Mikel, Ramires and Essien again OMG 
McEachran sud v been handed a start .... ur gona get nothing out of the three ...

What was that from drogs ...!!!

anelka cant finish


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2011)

2-0 to Chelsea at HT... Brilliant goal by Drogs!!


----------



## iinfi (Jan 25, 2011)

1st half we played better than bolton and bolton played badly ... 
crap defending and no creativity in mid-field....lesser u talk abt the strikers like anelka the better ...

i thought there was no one .. anyway .. g'nite kl@w
cant watch the second half ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2011)

Anelkaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! 3-0! 

Man, been such a long time since I wrote that scoreline!!


----------



## iinfi (Jan 25, 2011)

taklu goal ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2011)

iinfi, this one is worth staying awake for!


----------



## iinfi (Jan 25, 2011)

yea ... not feeling well .. fever n acidity .... coz of weather and continuous hotel food

McEachran  for obi in this physical match with 20mins to go?

four ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2011)

iinfi said:


> taklu goal ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ramireeeeeeeeeeesss!!!!! 4-0.....


----------



## iinfi (Jan 25, 2011)

unless we improve our defending get someone creative for the CDM role .. there is no way we can move fwd ..


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2011)

Alexandre Dimitri Song Billong


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Puyol farà tractament en el seu genoll esquerre | FCBarcelona.cat


----------



## iinfi (Jan 25, 2011)

abyss88 said:


> Puyol farà tractament en el seu genoll esquerre | FCBarcelona.cat




 Pandit Bhimsen Joshi passes away ...
may may his soul rest in peace


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 25, 2011)

^ White text? 
noob wum this time


----------



## iinfi (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ btw i m curious to know how exactly u guys searched for bent's goal?


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 25, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - AC Milan sign Mark Van Bommel from Bayern Munich


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2011)

Andy Gray has just been sacked by Sky


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Andy Gray has just been sacked by Sky


Get the **** in. 

[youtube]muc-HOkvRHc[/youtube]

I wouldn't even care if Arsenal loses today, cuz I'm so happy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2011)

Apparently it was after previous incidents of their sexism were found,including them laughing at some old FA cup game featuring Arsenal ladies and comments about a female presenter.

I know all of this was private but do these noobs have no other jokes to share between them   When is Keys getting the boot?


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2011)

One goal in that Arsenal ladies' game was Bergkampesque.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2011)

Cesc RVP and Jack start today,accompanied by Denilson,Bendy and Shava.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2011)

Alex Song????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2011)

Denilson in for him.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2011)

tbh, Song is the one who drives us forward these days.

van Persie with his crossbar hit.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2011)

RVP off the crossbar


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 26, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Real Madrid sign Emmanuel Adebayor on loan
:ROFLCOPTER:


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2011)

^^Jose going for the old Route one approach?Interesting move.

We have battered them but the pressure is on us.Score in the next 45 or we are out.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2011)

Blackpool had a stonewall penalty denied.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2011)

BENDY
Henry like stuff that!

KOSSSSSSSCIELNY!!
Wembley here we come again!

Bendtner looking 10 times as cocky now 

Utd. winning.Fvck off!


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2011)

10 minutes injury time at Blackpool. 

ok, this is it. Referees are **** in England. Stone-wall penalty denied and now 10 minutes of injury time?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2011)

3-0 CESC!
2nd assist for Shava.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2011)

Blackpool 2
Man United 3.
That's it.



ico said:


> Blackpool had a stonewall penalty denied.



Nope it was not.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 26, 2011)

imp win for utd


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Nope it was not.


It clearly was. Rafael got NOTHING on the ball. Get a perspective. 

*www.sbnation.com/soccer/2011/1/25/...-manchester-united-luke-varney-denied-penalty


> Blackpool were just inexplicably denied a clear penalty as Rafael ran straight through Luke Varney in the penalty box after a great pass from Charlie Adam.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2011)

Fvck Utd.
Its only the CC but thankfully we are in a Wembley final after 4 years.Silverware time!
Actually make it 13 years,2007 was in Millennium stadium.


----------



## Joker (Jan 26, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Nope it was not.


did you even watched the game kid?


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2011)

Seriously, was it Henry or Bendtner? 

Bendtner might be average, but he always scores important goals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like Rafael had some kind of head injury causing all that extra time.Hope he is all right.



ico said:


> Seriously, was it Henry or Bendtner?
> 
> Bendtner might be average, but he always scores important goals.





> That was a great goal


Bendtner,post match


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2011)

okay, then it is fine. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Bendtner,post match




*www.gifsoup.com/view2/1811765/bendtner-vs-ipswich-o.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 26, 2011)

^Macheda scored a better goal vs Villa,without taking those extra touches.Add to that a score of 2-2 in injury time,and you get a beauty 



> Alexandre Dimitri Song Billong




Epic fightback by United.Champions' stuff.

Btw Happy republic day everyone,hope the delhiites skip their daily routine lol atleast today 

 at those who ed at Berba 



> 10 minutes injury time at Blackpool.


Rafael was injured and was stretchered off.


ico said:


> Get a perspective.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

Chelsea won their last match


----------



## Rahim (Jan 26, 2011)

What a stunning comeback by United!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 26, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Andy Gray has just been sacked by Sky



I feel so sorry for him


















Not really 
Muwhahahahahahahahaha   
[YOUTUBE]muc-HOkvRHc[/YOUTUBE]



Joker said:


> did you even watched the game kid?



He's a Manc. Would probably have been woken up to check the score


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 26, 2011)

Joker said:


> did you even *watched* the game kid?


typical desi grammarf*ck


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

forums demand bettter Grammer! LOl


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2011)

^ Gramm*A*r.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 26, 2011)

Grammar eh? How about punctuation? Like starting your sentence with a capital and keeping a space between two words. How about only English words in English sentences?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 26, 2011)

^
^
be*ttt*er


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Rahim (Jan 26, 2011)

Should the mod change the thread title to *Rapidesk English Writing Course*  



thetechfreak said:


> forums demand bettter Grammer! LOl



and reduction of profanities too


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2011)

> At two-nil down and with half an hour still to go, Fergie substituted misfiring striker Wayne Rooney. A strange decision, one would think, until you factor in a little-known Blackpool by-law stating that donkeys aren't allowed to work after 9.00pm in winter.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

Wayne Rooney's downfall began from the World cup..he let success get into his head.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 26, 2011)

You are an idiot if you think Rooney's out-of-form.apart from goalscoring,he's been excellent in every form of the game.I agree with Alan Hansen in the MOTD review of Utd vs Birmingham.With Berba in fine goalscoring form,all Rooney needs is some more ball in the final 3rd.his passing and crossing and even tracking back has been excellent,ever since the return from US.

A video worth watching if you are a *football* fan,let alone a United supporter.nicely compiled.
Dailymotion - The Legend of Manchester United by Ananth - a Sports & Extreme video


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Grammar eh? How about punctuation? Like starting your sentence with a capital and keeping a space between two words. How about only English words in English sentences?


This.

First learn how to punctuate your text before being a moron and criticising someone else's grammar. You have to put space after a comma and full-stop, not before it. I don't care about this, but if you are criticising someone, better be perfect yourself and not come across as a classless git.



XTerminator said:


> You are an idiot if you think Rooney's out-of-form.apart from goalscoring,he's been excellent in every form of the game.I agree with Alan Hansen in the MOTD review of Utd vs Birmingham.With Berba in fine goalscoring form,all Rooney needs is some more ball in the final 3rd.his passing and crossing and even tracking back has been excellent,ever since the return from US.


Completely agreeing on this.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 26, 2011)

Andy Gray trending on twitter 

*How Andy Gray explains the offside rule to women* 
*www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/offside-rule.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2011)

> Read a headline on F365 on Tuesday:
> 
> *'De Jong Wants To End Career At City.'*
> 
> At the time of writing, it is not clear whose career he wants to end.



:eeksign:


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 26, 2011)

The real reason Gray was sacked - Yahoo! Eurosport UK




> Particularly as, for all the prehistoric nature of his personal opinion, Gray remains the best football analyst on television. And the fact is, despite being paid to deliver opinion, he always kept his own wider outlook quiet when broadcasting. He is no John McCririck. There was no hint of political agenda when he explained why Chelsea's back four is not operating properly, no mounting the soapbox when he celebrated another Steven Gerrard wonder strike. All he talked was football. *And in doing so, usually articulated a level of common sense rare in his calling*.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2011)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2011-01-24.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 26, 2011)

^


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2011)

Joker said:


> did you even watched the game kid?



Read your own comment and look at your avatar/username, great synchro..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2011)

Now Sagna is on twitter.More than half of our team is there


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 26, 2011)

^ Is Eboue on twitter? 

Three and in – not just another football blog  Blog Archive  Richard Keys Talksport interview


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2011)

He is too cool for twitter,the ebster


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Finally completed that friggin' wallpaper!!!

Wallpaper – Branislav Ivanovic | A Little Lunacy! {v2}

Branislav Ivanovic.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 26, 2011)

^wouldn't it be better if he is on the right-side than in center?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2011)

That wallpaper was not meant to be that way at all... 
I changed everything during the last 2 hours. Since I used an enlarged version of that image, I thought it'd be better in the centre.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 26, 2011)

^Saved  But you have a long way to go in making killer wallpapers  Take this as motivation!! Looking for more wallpapers.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 26, 2011)

It's just a hobby, but thanks!


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Read your own comment and look at your avatar/username, great synchro..


yup, he's a Man Utd fan and that's why he was watching yer game.

Here's my Ivanovic wallpaper:

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/desktops/dec_10/gun__1293545208_0.jpg

Best player in Chelsea imho. Always gives his best.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 27, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *www.studs-up.com/comics/2011-01-24.jpg



Almost peed laughing


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 27, 2011)

ico said:


> yup, he's a *Man Utd* fan and that's why he was watching yer game.



What the FU(K? Oh God!!! What type of _FAN_ is he?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2011)

CC semifinal going into AET.
Almeria getting hammered by Barca.

It is Arsenal vs. Birmingham in the CC final.


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> What the FU(K? Oh God!!! What type of _FAN_ is he?


Level headed may be.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 27, 2011)

ico said:


> Level headed may be.



With you?


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2011)

tbh, I think he's a plastic. Next day he'll support Barca.

Liverpool are 7th now. Happy days are back!!!11


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 27, 2011)

He definitely is. Actually I know a lot of people who support different clubs in different years depends who won on which year. I call them A***oles.
Yea great to see Pool back on track, hope they will continue this way.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2011)

Keys has resigned from Sky.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 28, 2011)

^Not before a dig at his employers.

The presenter in ESPNStar seems more of an actor and unease whenever camera focuses on him. John Dykes is natural


----------



## iinfi (Jan 28, 2011)

media bids for torres ... 
meanwhile Chelsea complete Luiz signing ....

 Emmanuel Adebayor excited by Real Madrid challenge

 
  
   
        
   
  




Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard says manager Kenny Dalglish has got the Reds winning again by putting a smile back on the players' faces.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 28, 2011)

Liverpool reject Chelsea bid for Fernando Torres


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow this is developing into a full blown transfer saga,I thought it was just BS from The Sun.

On the other hand they have agreed a fee for Suarez
Reds strike Suarez deal | Sky Sports | Football | Eredivisie | Ajax


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 29, 2011)

£23m
Liverpool initially bid £12.7m

The Uruguayan has just finished serving a seven-match ban for biting PSV Eindhoven's Otman Bakkal on the shoulder in a league match in November.



> The Uruguayan has just finished serving a seven-match ban for biting PSV Eindhoven's Otman Bakkal on the shoulder in a league match in November


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 29, 2011)

Carlos Vela joins West Brom on loan!!!!!  Any transfer for Arsenal??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 29, 2011)

is it me or do i feel like liverpool has overpaid for suarez??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2011)

We have overpaid, but then every player is being overpriced these days.
Torres has apparently handed a written transfer request. While it has been apparently rejected also but I doubt he will stay, and neither do I want an unhappy player either. Good luck to him in the future. I guess Chelsea will sign him now.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

3 years on digit and this is the first time I have seen this thread...

considerin the first few posts...MY first reply will be
I HATE CHELSEA...I hate the team...and most of all can't stand Drogba...I have seen ridiculous goals being scored by him...I think he is most of the time not aware if he has actually mistakenly scored...

MAN U all the way...though I have increased respect for Spurs now...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

^^ huh?


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2011)

MAN U!!!!!!!!! dear oh dear! 



Ronnie11 said:


> is it me or do i feel like liverpool has overpaid for suarez??


No, he's class. He's a legend. Look at his record for Ajax.



keviv219 said:


> and most of all can't stand Drogba...I have seen ridiculous goals being scored by him...I think he is most of the time not aware if he has actually mistakenly scored....


lolwut? He's one of the two best strikers in the league since Henry. The second being Torres.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Torres has apparently handed a written transfer request. While it has been apparently rejected also but I doubt he will stay, and neither do I want an unhappy player either. Good luck to him in the future. I guess Chelsea will sign him now.


Torres to Arsenal.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 29, 2011)

Is the Suarez transfer confirmed? I mean any official line regarding that in the LFC website or something?
I somehow get a feeling that if Pool have paid so much for Suarez, then Torres will be sold and that they're only haggling for more $$$ {btw, they're going after Adams, so is Gerrard off to somewhere?}

Spurs bid 25m for Carrol? WTF!
Tottenham bid £25million for Newcastle&rsquo;s Andy Carroll | The Sun |Sport|Football


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2011)

Suarez bid has been accepted by Ajax. And I'd like if no one posts The Sun links over here.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 29, 2011)

^ what about The Sun links?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Torres to Chelsea? Didn't see that one coming... 

Suarez can't be judged until he starts scoring in the PL. There have been players who scored dozens of goals in the Eredivisie but flopped badly in England - Mateja Kezman and Afonso Alves (7 goals in 1 game FFS!!) being the prime candidates for biggest waste of money.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

@ico
drogba cannot even stand before henry..he was extraordinary

I think wayne rooney is much better than drogba..very arrogant though..
And look at the success rate of man u this season..not a single loss..they will win the league yet again..

I couldn't believe the way chelsea played last season..especially last match against..west ham IIRC..but I still hate the team..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2011)

^ No, you do NOT remember correctly. Our last game of last season was against Wigan - 8-0.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2011)

IronCruz said:


> Carlos Vela joins West Brom on loan!!!!!  Any transfer for Arsenal??



That is actually a brilliant move.There is no better team than West Brom in the bottom half which suits his style.Gives him a fair chance to prove his worth in the PL.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

I was not sure b/w both..man u played the other team..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mancs played Stoke City.


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> @ico
> drogba cannot even stand before henry..he was extraordinary


I very well know that.



keviv219 said:


> I think wayne rooney is much better than drogba..very arrogant though..


No, he isn't.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 29, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> We have overpaid, but then every player is being overpriced these days.
> Torres has apparently handed a written transfer request. While it has been apparently rejected also but I doubt he will stay, and neither do I want an unhappy player either. Good luck to him in the future. I guess Chelsea will sign him now.



i agree with you but i am bit pissed off with ajax for this..i think they knew that liverpool was looking for a striker desperately...so they made liverpool pay double the amount he is worthy of...personally i am happy to see suarez at liverpool...but i think ajax used us to the core...now i am hoping to see new wingers being signed..we desperately need some...


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2011)

red_devil said:


> ^ what about The Sun links?


I'd leave it for you to figure out.



Ronnie11 said:


> i agree with you but i am bit pissed off with ajax for this..i think they knew that liverpool was looking for a striker desperately...so they made liverpool pay double the amount he is worthy of...personally i am happy to see suarez at liverpool...but i think ajax used us to the core...now i am hoping to see new wingers being signed..we desperately need some...


Ajax have done nothing wrong.

Point is, clubs like Chelsea, Real Madrid, Manchester City and Utd both have done their best to inflate the market and player prices. If Anderson is worth £18m, then Suarez certainly is worth £22m. That's how the deals are done these days.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 29, 2011)

& yes though liverpool gets to keep torres,i think its best for the team to let him go...he is obviously unhappy & even one person can bring down the morale of the entire team..they should sell him to chelsea in the transfer season..


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2011)

and now, Suarez is worth £22m, so Torres is now worth £44m.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 29, 2011)

ico said:


> I'd leave it for you to figure out.
> 
> 
> Ajax have done nothing wrong.
> ...



agreed....


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

Before my memory embarasses me any further i think i should shut up..hehe..

And most of us(if not all) who love soccer are fanboys..and still he sucks..
And henry and rooney have been called as world's best strikers t ime and again..the way they play is marvellous..


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> Before my memory embarasses me any further i think i should shut up..hehe..
> 
> And most of us(if not all) who love *soccer* are fanboys..and still he sucks..
> And henry and rooney have been called as world's best strikers t ime and again..the way they play is marvellous..


You've actually found new ways to embarrass yourself. Not related with your memory though. 

Wooney has never been the world's best striker at *any* point in his career. Henry has been.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 29, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> Before my memory embarasses me any further i think i should shut up..hehe..
> 
> And most of us(if not all) who love soccer are fanboys..and still he sucks..
> And henry and rooney have been called as world's best strikers t ime and again..the way they play is marvellous..



Rooney! As a die hard United fan I can't take that. Henry is world class anyway, the only thing I don't like about him is his FACE  and probably that's why ico liked his back 

BTW- What happened to the forum home page? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum isn't opening for last two days.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

Whatever that meant..
Peace out!!


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> Whatever that meant..
> Peace out!!


And stop calling it "Man U"


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

ico said:


> and now, Suarez is worth £22m, so Torres is now worth £44m.



Whew!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Everton 1-1 Chelsea in the FA Cup!! Back to the Bridge for a replay!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

@ithehappy I was talking about Drogba..not rooney dude..
I'm a *Man U* fan too..

@ico..If  you mention "football" anywhere except the indian forums they think of it as American Football...That's why i prefer Soccer..and dude you are acting like that's weird..


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> @ico..If  you mention "football" anywhere except the indian forums they think of it as American Football...That's why i prefer Soccer..and dude you are acting like that's weird..


Not at all mate. You only say "soccer" to the Americans. Everywhere else it is football or futbol.

Indians are idiots tbh. Hanging between American and British accents + words + pronunciation.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2011)

^


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

Agreed..
We should stick with what we are comfortable with..


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 29, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> @ithehappy I was talking about Drogba..not rooney dude..
> I'm a *Man U* fan too..
> 
> @ico..If  you mention "football" anywhere except the indian forums they think of it as American Football...That's why i prefer Soccer..and dude you are acting like that's weird..


Okay, got it. Sorry for my mistake.



ico said:


> Not at all mate. You only say "soccer" to the Americans. Everywhere else it is football or futbol.
> 
> Indians are idiots tbh. Hanging between American and British accents + words + pronunciation.



Very well said. I don't like American accents anyway, though I love the country very much.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 29, 2011)

Man Utd V s Southampton

Interested to see Lindegaard and Oxlade-Chaberlaine.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2011)

^ Hernandez looks like a girl in that avatar of yours!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 29, 2011)

Aww You have a horrible idea of girls.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2011)

^ No, really. I think I've seen that pose somewhere.


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2011)

Australia 0 *- 1 Japan* @ AET.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like PIX will show the game at 2AM. 

@ kl@w
Yeah look at your avatar & compare the poses. 

FFS 

Man Utd 0 - 1 Saints @ HT


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2011)

^ Where is krow involved in all of this?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 29, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> @ithehappy I was talking about Drogba..not rooney dude..
> I'm a *Man U* fan too..
> 
> @ico..If  you mention "football" anywhere except the indian forums they think of it as American Football...That's why i prefer Soccer..and dude you are acting like that's weird..



so you're a utd fan. Hmmm 
welcome aboard. Stick around , you'll enjoy the banter in TFC.
Now if you're a supporter, then the 1st thing you should do is read up about the club, kiddo.FFS, Stop calling us Man U .
And it's football. Everywhere in the world except for usa and maybe austratlia it's called football. Don't follow the stupid americans who have to be different to the english in everything even when it's illogical.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 29, 2011)

@ kl@w
What are you talking about? 

@ssk_the_gr8
Stop believing the users on official united forums. Man U doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 29, 2011)

^ Pulled a fast one,eh?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> @ kl@w
> What are you talking about?
> 
> @ssk_the_gr8
> Stop believing the users on official united forums. Man U doesn't offend anyone.



see, if you wanna be a true supporter then you have to accept everything about the club. You have to be a part of it's culture. If some fellow supporter says it offends him then what is the harm in doing it. I'm not asking you to believe some of the silly stuff like superstitions of supporters. 
I'm just asking you to respect the supporter's feelings who have been behind the club much longer than you. Being a fellow supporter you can at least do that much.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 29, 2011)

OK Why does "that" offends you?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> OK Why does "that" offends you?



i'm not gonna explain it to you. Do a search , you'll find out


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2011)

yup, call it Man Utd instead of Man U. Someone who "properly" follows the Mancs knows why Man U is offending.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

I know about "the story". Its nothing to do with munich disaster.

Well its not true. ManU was used by the old newspapers to show the league tables in a  low width form. Heck I have even heard SAF and Gill using ManU. You think they are clueless.

This "I am a better supporter than you" Syndrome needs to be stopped.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 30, 2011)

end of the season for Chelsea as we are held by Everton in the FA cup tie ... 
the entire torres episode is crap .... no transfer is gona happen ... 
disappointingly a 21 year was gona be sacrificed ....
what we need is a CDM and thats nowhere in sight ... with laps ageing mid-field is becoming a joke...


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2011)

Owen scored....can't wait to see the reaction of ze Liverpool fans.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

Finally. Owen.
Now get the second.

Chicha.
United 2 - 1. 76'

Great ball by Giggs.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I know about "the story". Its nothing to do with munich disaster.
> 
> Well its not true. ManU was used by the old newspapers to show the league tables in a  low width form. Heck I have even heard SAF and Gill using ManU. You think they are clueless.
> 
> This "I am a better supporter than you" Syndrome needs to be stopped.



i never talked about being a better supporter. I just asked you to respect the older supporters. And i'm not talking about myself. Most people believe the story some don't like you. I'm just asking you to respect feelings. Is it so difficult?


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I know about "the story". Its nothing to do with munich disaster.
> 
> Well its not true. ManU was used by the old newspapers to show the league tables in a  low width form. Heck I have even heard SAF and Gill using ManU. You think they are clueless.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

@ ico
I can't read faces.

@ ssk
Actually mostly the young fans believe this story. ManU shouldn't offend anyone.


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't have to bother anyways. It is ssk's job. 

Bobby Pires scores his first goal for Aston Villa.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 30, 2011)

*www.cbc.ca/gfx/images/sports/photos/2011/01/29/chelsea584.jpg


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2011)

you want Fellaini in a box-to-box "creative" CDM role?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

YouTube - Stjarnan Iceland: All funny celebrations so far
YouTube - New Funny Football Celebration - Stjarnan Human Toilet Celebration (Stjarnan Football Celebration)


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 30, 2011)

@ssk...I am not being disrespectful to any fan here...I have an equal right to love and support my team...which I've been doing for quite a few years now..

And I still don't get the relation of name "ManU" with that accident..Why does the nickname bothers anyone??If I'm missing something please point it out..

I know Soccer is used by Americans...and I agree I haven't been saying Soccer since i was a kid...But it's something which comes out automatically..There's no problem in using or saying a word which is used in other countries or culture...I mostly say Football but when the word Soccer is used somewhere around me it replaces football for a while...



> The term Man U was created entirely by the news reporters of the 40s and 50s who used to refer to us as Manchester U or Man U to accomodate the name in print. Nothing more, or less. In fact the phrase Man U can be heard quite clearly on some of the old Pathe news reports of the babes triumphs in the mid-50s.
> 
> Furthermore to this, it was also used on club merchandise back in the day...before there was an official club shop per say and things like badges and pins were sold out of a shed outside the ground around about where the Munich clock is now...Probably by a woman called Brenda who more than likely smelt of gravy....but in a good way. The shop was - incidentally - owned by Sir Matt.


*www.manutdtalk.com/forums/man-utd-chat/35261-using-term-man-u-disrespectful-offensive-insult.html


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2011)

ico said:


> Owen scored....can't wait to see the reaction of ze Liverpool Southampton fans.


Fixed. Maybe you should realize ManYoo were playing Southampton and not Liverpool.

 We have far better things to do and important things to worry about. Torres, Suarez, et al.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 30, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> YouTube - Stjarnan Iceland: All funny celebrations so far
> YouTube - New Funny Football Celebration - Stjarnan Human Toilet Celebration (Stjarnan Football Celebration)



Thanks dude!!!You made my day..


----------



## Rahim (Jan 30, 2011)

Good to see another United fan *Keviv219*

*@LFC*: If Kenny persuades Torres to stay and be the catalyst in the revival of Liverpool, it would be great for every football fan and his legendary status in Kop's history would be cast in pure gold. I don't believe the press regarding his intention to leave for Chelsea.


----------



## Krow (Jan 30, 2011)

Arsenal vs Huddersfield today. Hope we don't mess it. Tune in on Sony Pix at 5.30pm.

Huddersfield have three league titles under their belt. (1923–24, 1924–25, 1925–26) Let's not underestimate. 

Wow! Just discovered that they won the Yorkshire Electricity Cup in 1994. Wow!  I didn't know there was a competition called that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> Arsenal vs Huddersfield today. Hope we don't mess it. Tune in on Sony Pix at 5.30pm.
> 
> Huddersfield have three league titles under their belt. (1923–24, 1924–25, 1925–26) Let's not underestimate.



Wow that's just 1 less than Chelsea.


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Fixed. Maybe you should realize ManYoo were playing Southampton and not Liverpool.
> 
> We have far better things to do and important things to worry about. Torres, Suarez, et al.


tbf, he got fair amount of abuses on RAWK.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2011)

Almunia, Eboue, Squillaci, Koscielny, Gibbs, Denilson, Diaby, Nasri, Arshavin, Bendtner, Chamakh

Forgotten men Almunia and Diaby return.

Terrible game but we did well to win with 10 men.Hopefully Nasri isn't hurt too bad


----------



## iinfi (Jan 30, 2011)

mourinho could be on his way back to chelsea as early as 1st feb. and torres n luiz are his signings ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmm..I think it could be Roy Hodgson trying to reunite with Nando...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 30, 2011)

> mourinho could be on his way back to chelsea as early as 1st feb. and torres n luiz are his signings ....


Still time for 1st April.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2011)

Cup draw for 5th round in a minute.
In a few minutes apparently,4 pm BST

Away to Layton Orient


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Still time for 1st April.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2011)

By the way,Nasri is probably out of Barca home leg.Wenger says 2-3 weeks 
Shava needs to get his sh1t together for that game fast.

Fulham 3-0 vs. Spuds in 30 mins.Dawson sent off.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2011)

Rahim said:


> I don't believe the press regarding his intention to leave for Chelsea.



LFC reject Torres transfer request - Liverpool FC



ico said:


> tbf, he got fair amount of abuses on RAWK.


er so does Ashley Cole whenever he is talked by Arses. So shall I go "can't wait to see Arses reaction" whenever he gives a good performance for pensioners?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2011)

What kind of official site posts that kind of stuff?There was nothing on Arsenal when Toure put in a request.Just deal with it internally!
There is even a comments section below.




> How dare he ?! Get out of our club now, we need 100% commitment hes been so poor this season and looks to be blaming the club get what we can for him and rebuild a better squad,look to the future Luis Suarez Liverpools number 9


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2011)

Considering that the bad taste left on the mouth by the previous owners, it makes sense to post that so that it doesn't seem that the club sold him for financial reasons, which would have got the fans up in arms, since it always seemed Nando is a red through and through.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 30, 2011)

there is no transfer gona happen by tmrw... this is jus a gimmick by chelsea board to tell fans that roman is still interested in the club....
they cannot spend 50 million now and end up being on the wrong end fifa's new financial rule.
but without new signings will chelsea be able to qualify for the CL with their league standings remains to be seen.



> people who should go out this summer:
> lampard (one season left before age gets better of him[tough but such things are needed to stabalize the boat]) 15 million + savings on his salary
> paulo ferreira (no comments) once the best RB in the world  (-2) million  + savings on his salary
> obi mikel (lamp post) 18 million  + savings on his salary
> anelka (striker turned mid-fielder) 8 million + savings on his salary





> INs this summer
> torres
> gary cahill  (correction)
> Bastian Schweinsteiger
> ...





> summer of 2012:
> OUTs
> Drogba (8 million)
> Terry (20 million)


we will qualify for the 2013 champions league


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2011)

iinfi said:
			
		

> > people who should go out this summer:
> > lampard (one season left before age gets better of him[tough but such things are
> > needed to stabalize the boat]) 15 million + savings on his salary
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Considering that the bad taste left on the mouth by the previous owners, it makes sense to post that so that it doesn't seem that the club sold him for financial reasons, which would have got the fans up in arms, since it always seemed Nando is a red through and through.



The fans knew that well enough already with all the reputable media sources reporting it.
It just feels like they are trying to make a circus around it with that comment section and all.



iinfi said:


> there is no transfer gona happen by tmrw... this is jus a gimmick by chelsea board to tell fans that roman is still interested in the club....


iinfi has actually got a point there.I am disappointed that Roman is still putting in big money for transfers.Really thought that he is distancing himself from the club.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 30, 2011)

Why would the club try to create a "circus" around it? 
The official site even reported when there was a takeover and every development with the court case we had with the ex-owners. That's the way it works there. IMO it's better than the media wankfest which usually goes around every news or transfer saga.
There's comment section of every article on the official site FYI. Don't think it's a good idea, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2011)

4-0 HT at Fulham 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Why would the club try to create a "circus" around it?
> The official site even reported when there was a takeover and every development with the court case we had with the ex-owners. That's the way it works there. IMO it's better than the media wankfest which usually goes around every news or transfer saga.
> There's comment section of every article on the official site FYI. Don't think it's a good idea, but that's the way it is.



Unlike takeover and court cases or even official bids,there are no external parties involved here.It's about your employee who wants away.
Anyway it is their site.
Just found that fan's comment about Torres approved by a site admin funny


----------



## iinfi (Jan 30, 2011)

the official bids for torres n co. are only to create a strong fan base and bring more money in summer thru sponsorship... to show that roman is still serious about the club.
it cannot be such that at the beginning of  the window they say there is no way we can spend coz we are on the wrong side of FIFA financial rules n blah blah
now two players who are under-performing have got a jolt. sturridge and anelka who were talked about  being part of swap deals. who will want to goto liverpool.  (no offence meant, sorry)
i dont see anyone other than gary cahill coming in.
david Beckham wud be a good signing coz even if he is not playing we can ask him to do some ads for the club merchandise and earn quick bucks... hez got a good fan base ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2011)

iinfi said:


> david Beckham wud be a good signing coz even if he is not playing we can ask him to do some ads for the club merchandise and earn quick bucks... hez got a good fan base ...



Clever!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 30, 2011)

*www.football-shirts.co.uk/fans/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/TorresChelsea.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Jan 30, 2011)

*www.deloitte.co.uk/registrationforms/pdf/DeloitteFML2010.pdf [7MB PDF]


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2011)

Osasuna twat Real Madrid.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2011)

Barca running away with it.Perez won't be happy.

9 Osasuna players got booked  Trying to twat Ronaldo?


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2011)

We get Leyton Orient away.

The Mancs get Crawley Town of ze National Conference.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 31, 2011)

para pap pappa...i'm lovin' it 

Liverpool demand £50m for Fernando Torres from Chelsea


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Unlike takeover and court cases or even official bids,there are no external parties involved here.It's about your employee who wants away.


Not really. The website is the club's "media", and it's preferable to use it rather than leaking to the the 'reputed media'. I am sure it was a good reason to do that, the club knows how to keep it right at least since the circus of clowns departed.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 31, 2011)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Torres will cost Chelsea £95m | ESPNSTAR.com

getting different stories everyday..there is one more which i read which says anelka plus 50mil...


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

there is no transfer happening .. no torres .. i can bet on that
at the last min Chelsea are surely gona pop up with a funky clause which Liv cant imagine.all this drama is only to fire anelka n sturridge ... it can back-fire. but good try nevertheless.
one CDM and one defender is what we need now. so i do see luiz or g.cahill coming.

WTF???????????
Sturridge is joining boltonn????!!!!!


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2011)

Essien? Ramires? Kakuta?

so many CDMs.

I think you should have kept immobile Ballack and lazy Deco.


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 31, 2011)

Le sulk doesnt get fired up. I do believe Chelsea are in for torres, but its crazy money to spend on a player who cant stay fit. He has had 1 great season and 2.5 injury hit/decent seasons
50m will be a brilliant deal for liverpool considering they need to rebuild their squad and that money will go a long way towards financing that

Liverpool are apparently going to bid 30m for Carroll. That would be hilarious


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

Sturridge (rumored) deal is a loan it seems.

Does it mean that Torres is coming? They will be thin upfront without Torres/Sturridge.

Konchesky off to N Forrest on loan.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Le Sulk? Oh dear 
Carrol for 30M? More like 13M worth.
Anyway it's bollocks. At least I hope it is.


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Le Sulk? Oh dear


??
I didnt know anyone liked him enough to be bothered.

Torres looks like a done deal. Chelsea paying stupid money


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

0859: Raffy Levey writes: "I am a 12-year-old Newcastle fan from Israel. I am off school sick today and am very nervous about the Andy Carroll news. Who are we going to replace him with?" Hopefully for your sake it won't come to that, Raffy! RK


if this was written by a kid ... poor thing ... 

i like the crap here

Football - Transfer Centre

i m always there on this site on deadline day .... 2 years back someone wrote


2 years back .... my mom is @ madrid airport and she saw robinho board a flight to manchester .....hahha
the website moderator said ... what in the world wud we all do without mothers ... HAHAHAHAHROTFL


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Stupid fvcking deadline day *img405.imageshack.us/img405/2861/houllier.gif


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/2861/houllier.gif 
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/2861/houllier.gif *img405.imageshack.us/img405/2861/houllier.gif 
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/2861/houllier.gif *img405.imageshack.us/img405/2861/houllier.gif *img405.imageshack.us/img405/2861/houllier.gif 
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/2861/houllier.gif *img405.imageshack.us/img405/2861/houllier.gif 
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/2861/houllier.gif


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 31, 2011)

Torres to arrive at Cobham in 30 minutes
175k a week apparently 
crazy money this


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

1407: Sky sources are reporting that Fernando Torres will arrive at Chelsea in the next thirty minutes.

OH NO!!!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

And Spurs have made a bid for Forlan.
Carroll bid rejected.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Better it be rejected. Would rather have the 2nd half of the season with N'gog, Kuyt, Jovanovic and youngsters rather than literally throwing away money.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

Its not really rejected. They are asking for 35m.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

1451: Skysports are now reporting that Fernando Torres is still in Liverpool and is NOT YET on his way to Chelsea's training ground.

hahah i m dead sure its not gona happen


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2011)

If Torres goes to Chelsea, he's just another Adebayor for me.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

dont worry its not gona happen ... things r happening jus as i predicted ...


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

gimmick back-fires .. anelka hands in transfer request


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

Torres gone to Chelsea for 50m.
Carroll to Liverpool for 35m.

Liverpool are idiot for wasting 70% of Torres money.
Barca bought Villa for that price and they were bidding 30m for Fabregas.


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 31, 2011)

Liverpool are (apparently) going to bid 35m for Carroll.
World+Going mad


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

Liverpool have agreed a £35million fee with Newcastle for Andy Carroll


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2011)

Clubs which overpay for football players have destroyed football.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

as soon as carrol signs for liverpool .. Chelsea will fail Torres in the medical .... ROTFL...
i m expecting that ... 
torres has been given permission to attend medical @ Chelsea's training ground ...

1502: Ken adds some humour to this afternoons TC: "I can confirm that Torres is in the pub with King Kenny. They are both wetting themselves laughing as a helicopter circles overhead, Charlie Adam sits alone in a hotel and a disgruntled Anelka hands in a transfer request at Chelsea."

ROTFL ... this is a complete comedy movie for me ... i watch it twice a year ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 31, 2011)

35 mil for caroll. He's just a new kid on the block. Liverpool have gone mental. Period.


----------



## abyss88 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wtf is going on. Its fu(king crazy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

wtf


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2011)

Ten things we know we'll see on Transfer deadline day


> 1. Reporters standing outside, in front of things - Reporters often stand outside, in front of things. Standing outside in front of things is an important pre-requisite of what reporters do. Standing inside of things is far too easy, and probably comfortable, and reporters should never be comfortable inside of things, lest we cotton on that their jobs are actually pretty easy. I once saw a report on the effects of the cold snap on the rise in hospital admissions, which required - naturally - the intrepid reporter to stand in the cold outside of the hospital (all the way across the road from it in fact, so it was nicely in view) interviewing its chief resident doctor for what seemed like an irresponsibly long time in the shivering cold. This interview could quite easily have taken place inside the hospital of course, where stuff was actually happening, or even in said doctor's office, allowing both interviewer and -ee a comfortable level of relaxation, aiding and abetting the fluidity and coherence of the conversation immensely one would imagine. But no, they had to stand outside, in the cold, ironically increasing their chances of getting ill and needing to go to the hospital across the road. Often reporters are made to stand outside in front of important landmarks that have nothing relevant to do with the story they’re discussing, but merely to prove they’re in a place that has something do with the story, and thus “looking busy.” We can expect to see a lot of this kind of pointless behaviour as reporters stand idly about in front of Stamford Bridge or Eastlands despite the actual negotiations taking place in Italy, or at the end of a country road that leads to the training pitch they’re not allowed to go near, just to reassure all us plebs that they’re not merely sitting at home checking their twitter feeds like the rest of us


more here Ten things we know we'll see on Transfer deadline day | FootballFanCast.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I soooo want the Torres deal to go ahead if Pool are gonna spend 35M of that on Carrol!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2011)

Barca bid 30 m for Cesc when even Carrol is going for 35


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Meh 

Fabregas is worth 120M if Carrol is worth 35M. Torres will be worth 100M too. :/
Hope it's all smokescreen


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Madness!!!! Madness!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

35m rejected it seems


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

Rotfl ... Crap!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Craziest Transfer window EVER  




> There have been 2 kids on the block for the past 12 years.
> Suddenly there is a 3rd and that one is threatening to be more successful than the others.
> They don’t like it.


The problem is that the third kid is a wanker. So...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2011)

Latest: Carrol has submitted a transfer request which has been accepted.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Craziest Transfer window EVER
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that the third kid is a wanker. So...



Haters gonna hate. So... 

BTW, Carroll is headed for Pool. Torres deal done at 50 fecking million!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Apparently the official site has announced Caroll's bid has been accepted. That better not be an insane figure like 35M


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

Carroll requests transfer.
Accepted.
Liverpool bid 35 and addons.
Accepted.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

^ It probably is. Newcastle Utd had no need to accept a bid unless it was totally loony.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2011)

That was real fast.Charlie Adam next?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ballague says Torres deal almost, done. Torres waiting for Pool to grant permission to travel to London for a medical.

35 million for Carroll? Makes 50 million for Torres look like a fecking bargain!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2011)

^^Depends on your luck.He is so injury prone.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

> I'm guessing this isn't the first time someone has been robbed in Liverpool


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2011)

okay let us not underrate Andy Carroll because of the transfer fee involved.

He surely is a good player and might turn out to be an excellent player for Liverpool. However, the risk is HUGE. No margin of error.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Well it's you lot paying for him, well whatever all these transfers are fvcking insane imo. 
I'll see how you lot will cope up with UEFA's Fair Play regulations


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

35 million? David Villa went for 34.5!!!! He is overpriced simply because he is English.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

Torres passes medical
Fernando Torres passes Chelsea medical ahead of £50m move - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Well it's you lot paying for him, well whatever all these transfers are fvcking insane imo.
> I'll see how you lot will cope up with UEFA's Fair Play regulations



Oh, we'll manage. Good thing you won't have to worry about all that stuff if you end up finishing outside the European places. 

BTW, just in - 14 fecking million for........ Charlie Adam!! Bidder? Loony Bin FC!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

How will you "manage"? With your delusions 
Your squad is light enough anyway, and you lot need few players. Ageing players will be needed to be replaced too. Sure Torres covers up as the lone forward, but how about the other ageing stars. 
There's no practical way for you lot to cover this spending. FACT.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

1737: About 10m people went rushing to check the official Liverpool website after that announcement at 1726... and have crashed it completely by the looks of things. We await confirmation of the fee, but Liverpool say it is a club record.


LMAOOOOO


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2011)

I see, Liverpool are doing a Chelsea there.

Our record signing is Arshavin only @ £15m.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Torres passes medical



Biggest hurdle crossed


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Well it all stinks of desperation. Torres fvcked up for us really badly. Couldn't he have had waited till the summer?  
But then we have gone through the transfers in the worst possible way :/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> How will you "manage"? With your delusions
> Your squad is light enough anyway, and you lot need few players. Ageing players will be needed to be replaced too. Sure Torres covers up as the lone forward, but how about the other ageing stars.
> There's no practical way for you lot to cover this spending. FACT.



Sheesh!! Just wait and see, lad. Wait and see. 

14 million for Charlie Adam!!!! I nearly died laughing!!!


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

did anyone tell liverpool that they sud spend all the money on the same day?
typical european attitude .... work for 5 days and **** n booze over the weekend


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

ico said:


> I see, Liverpool are doing a Chelsea there.
> 
> Our record signing is Arshavin only @ £15m.



Bad comparsion. It's the Torres money being spent, not some Russian oligarch's deep pockets.
The way of spending has been reckless though IMO...



Kl@w-24 said:


> Sheesh!! Just wait and see, lad. Wait and see.


Didn't need to wait...much 
CHELSEA BECOMES CASH POSITIVE | Latest Chelsea News | Team & Transfer News | Chelsea FC | Chelsea


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 31, 2011)

@infi
Where you getting that from?

Spurs Forlan bid accepted. Not sure though.

out
Adam - 12m
in
Reid - 1m
Holloway having the last laugh


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

> David Craig saying there has been a lot of soul-searching in the Newcastle boardroom. Quite why is unclear - they're getting probably three times the market value for a player who could go to prison. Which is something Liverpool may have forgotten.



:lol;

Pool_Fan, I've already read that page, thank you. 

Liverpool accept £50m Fernando Torres offer from Chelsea | Mail Online


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2011)

*Chelsea become cash postive with 68 million loss.*



> CHELSEA BECOMES CASH POSITIVE
> Posted on: Mon 31 Jan 2011
> 
> Chelsea FC plc becomes cash positive as it prepares for UEFA financial fair play rules
> ...



*CHELSEA BECOMES CASH POSITIVE | Latest Chelsea News | Team & Transfer News | Chelsea FC | Chelsea*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> :lol;
> 
> Pool_Fan, I've already read that page, thank you.


Welcome. 
And it will go much worse next calender year    
No mercenary will even look at your club without European Cup football.


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2011)

*Chelsea become cash postive with £68 million loss.* 



> CHELSEA BECOMES CASH POSITIVE
> Posted on: Mon 31 Jan 2011
> 
> Chelsea FC plc becomes cash positive as it prepares for UEFA financial fair play rules
> ...



**www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~2281149,00.html*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fernando Torres set for Chelsea medical after Liverpool accept £45 million offer - Telegraph

Hmm... 45 Million sounds much better.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2011)

Though Liverpool have overpaid,they are definitely stronger now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Haters gonna hate.


Deluded will remain deluded. See ya in 2012-13, where will ya be? 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Though Liverpool have overpaid,they are definitely stronger now.


Hopefully. I think FSG are risking this to maybe sneak in to top 4 and get that much needed CL income. While that's unlikely, but let's see how the risk pays off.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

In the CL. Where would you be?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Financial Fair Play ftw. 
And We'll see about zat


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

journalists are now twittering whatever comes to their head instead of actually reporting whats going on .... 
idiots


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> In the CL. Where would you be?



Brave of ya. Sadly no idea how to set it right in financial sense, eh? Good lad  Delusion ftw  

Anyway some Torres delight for ya
[YOUTUBE]fZzTyli77IE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

^ Oh yes we will. 

As for the losses, if Torres wins us the CL, what would be the prize money? Right.
And he'll shift a shedload of shirts too, won't he? A lot of Pool fans would buy one, just to burn it in front of the Bridge when they come along visiting us next week.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

> As for the losses, if Torres wins us the CL, what would be the prize money? Right.



 Btw he's not even cup tied this year


> And he'll shift a shedload of shirts too, won't he? A lot of Pool fans would buy one, just to burn it in front of the Bridge when they come along visiting us next week.


Yeah he'll sell some shirts for sure
But not enough to cover you up


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

^ Not cup-tied. And we're still in the CL. Go figure.


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like Chelsea have a bid accepted for Luiz 25m+Matic


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Luiz bid also accepted????? WTF is going on!!??!?!?!?


----------



## iinfi (Jan 31, 2011)

Reports emerging from Portugal that Chelsea's move for David Luiz could be back on: A Portuguese football website says Benfica have accepted the Blues' £25million offer for the defender. More on this story as we get it. Follow me on Twitter - @skysportsed


----------



## Karan85 (Jan 31, 2011)

Liverpool in the window
Suarez-23m
Carroll-35m+addons
Adam- reported 14m
 out:
Torres-~50m
Babel- 6m

big gamble.. and huge pressure on the players to perform


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Wasn't Matic a promising youngster 
Chelsea continue their tradition...of BUYING players


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2011)

These clubs are destroying football and other leagues.

I'd never be proud to be a fan of such a club.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

^ And you're going the championship way by the looks of things.


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ And you're going the championship way by the looks of things.


We're above you.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ And you're going the championship way by the looks of things.


Their squad is strong WITHOUT the spending.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2011)

ico said:


> We're above you.



I was referring to Liverpool, your post got in the way.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

*images.redcafe.net/images/smilies/wenger.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Another one - JESUS NAVAS!!! 

Is it 2003 again?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

Luiz deal is done.

20m + 5m depending on performance.


----------



## Karan85 (Feb 1, 2011)

Doesnt he get homesick
who have been linked to Navas?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Navas - Chelsea. Obscure reports, not entirely convincing, though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I was referring to Liverpool, your post got in the way.


Championship? Seriously? 




Kl@w-24 said:


> Another one - JESUS NAVAS!!!
> 
> Is it 2003 again?


Cue the mass in flow of Chelsea fans now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

^ That just fecks up the whole thing. Seriously.  

Luiz is already flying to London. Torres deal pending medical. It really is 2003 all over again.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

We've matched Liverpool's bid according to SSN (for Adam, not Carroll).


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

^Bidding war???? The Mancs need him more than Pool, IMHO. With Scholes close to retirement, Adam could be the perfect replacement.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

Fans burning Torres and Carroll shirts on streets.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

Somebody find a sky sports stream.Today is a fun day


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

No We are just trolling Pool. Bidding war without us being serious. Adam is a bit of a hit/miss.
we might even swap Adam for Gibson+7m.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Shouldn't burn a Liverpool shirt of Torres. There's our crest on it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

Skysports.com understands Liverpool also approached Manchester City for Micah Richards and were prepared to go up to £20million for the defender. City rejected the Reds' approach.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## iinfi (Feb 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Shouldn't burn a Liverpool shirt of Torres. There's our crest on it.



dont worry they removed the crest and then burnt it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ahh, they're burning the shirt again. Muppets. 

And looks like David Luiz is a done deal. 17-21M. Not sure if Matic is included in the deal. Shouldn't be.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 1, 2011)

last 3 days v been an absolute shocker


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

Sky Sports News understands Chelsea have agreed a fee with Benfica for defender David Luiz.


----------



## Karan85 (Feb 1, 2011)

Adam isnt fit to lace Scholes' boots.. Adam is a midtable player at best..

Anyway, unconfirmed reports that someone has bid 17m for Bendtner. Might be completely rubbish


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

> Adam isnt fit to lace Scholes' boots.. Adam is a midtable player at best..


I agree with this. 

And yeah Luiz is 20m + 5m on future performance and Matic


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yessireebob, Luiz is in the bag. Torres is being gift-wrapped for his medical.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 1, 2011)

Muntari joins Sunderland


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

> Torres is being gift-wrapped for his medical.


A quite disturbing image came to my mind with your post.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

*cdnmo.coveritlive.com/media/image/201101/php6ITOpW180536_1626019375265_1379947727_31553449_1631213_n.jpg
*a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs781.ash1/167182_185455844821773_156601714373853_506258_3939800_n.jpg


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

*cdnmo.coveritlive.com/media/image/201101/php6ITOpW180536_1626019375265_1379947727_31553449_1631213_n.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

*i51.tinypic.com/30bd2jl.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Pathetic. All of the pics above  Each of them feature massive bellends


----------



## Karan85 (Feb 1, 2011)

Torres is still massively overpriced
He has done sweet **** all in the last 18months or so to justify that fee especially with his injury record.
Drogba in his prime was better than Torres in 07-08 for me, he suited Chelsea perfectly
This is effectively replacing Drogba with an overpriced crock who isnt as good.

@ chelsea fans: does Drog go on the bench now? or do Chelsea play a  4-4-2


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

> Imagine if you are Joe Cole right now!





4-4-2, I guess. The Drog could move on in the summer, though.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

Karan85 said:


> Adam isnt fit to lace Scholes' boots.. Adam is a midtable player at best..


Quite funny there. I wouldn't even mention both of them in the same sentence. Point is, Adam is better than Anderson and Carrick.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Torres likes to play lone up front. While Anelka can play wide, not sure where Drogba will go.
Mind you he's a real quality player but injuries plague him while he also needs the team to be staged in a style to get the best out of him.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

Karan85
Your post answers you question


> @ chelsea fans: does Drog go on the bench now? or do Chelsea play a 4-4-2





> He has done sweet **** all in the last 18months or so to justify that fee especially with *his injury record*.



On the rare days they can play diamond.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


>


He should better earn his place here :/


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

> Point is, Adam is better than Anderson and Carrick.


No.

Seen Ando recently? SAF intends to rebuild Utd around him and the twins.
Carrick might leave in the summer.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> The Drog could move on in the summer, though.


Wow just wow.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

Karan85 said:


> Torres is still massively overpriced
> He has done sweet **** all in the last 18months or so to justify that fee especially with his injury record.
> Drogba in his prime was better than Torres in 07-08 for me, he suited Chelsea perfectly
> This is effectively replacing Drogba with an overpriced crock who isnt as good.


The root cause of "overpricing" are clubs like Chelsea, Man City and Real Madrid. On some occasions, Man Utd.

Make it 6 months.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/01/31/article-1351922-0CFE7250000005DC-272_634x425.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Stop overposting that shite

*www.epltalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/chelsea-fans.gif


----------



## Karan85 (Feb 1, 2011)

ico said:


> Quite funny there. I wouldn't even mention both of them in the same sentence. Point is, Adam is better than Anderson and Carrick.


He isnt. He is a luxury player. Doesnt track back as much as he should, will struggle in a 4-4-2 as he cant do his share of defending

Adam is also very unfit and cant last the whole game. He fades away almost every time i've seen him play.

I can see Blackpool building a team around him but any team with european ambitions (even the europa league) should stay away from him.

Anderson has done well this season whenever i've seen him play and Carrick is vital to the way Man.Utd. play. He doesnt bust a gut getting forward, but he shields the backline possibly as well as anyone in the league.

Adam is the flavor of the month. Liverpool will do well to stay away from him


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> No.
> 
> Seen Ando recently? SAF intends to rebuild Utd around him and the twins.
> Carrick might leave in the summer.


He is better than both of them. Average players playing for bigger clubs don't become immediately better. Try putting Andersons and Denilsons in Blackpool's team and they'd get ripped.  Won't be the case vice versa if you talk about Adam.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

Karan85 said:


> He isnt. He is a luxury player. Doesnt track back as much as he should, will struggle in a 4-4-2 as he cant do his share of defending
> 
> Adam is also very unfit and cant last the whole game. He fades away almost every time i've seen him play.
> 
> ...


It is actually so typical of fans of bigger clubs to underrate good players playing for smaller clubs. 

yea, I agree he's fat.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

Fvking hell,Chelsea vs Liverpool on Sunday?


----------



## Karan85 (Feb 1, 2011)

Fee agreed for Torres


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

His first home game for them too 

*cache.daylife.com/imageserve/0bia3Sn79rg3I/610x.jpg

Enjoy your new company Nando


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Torres has been given permission to talk to Chelsea over personal terms.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 1, 2011)

strikers date with chelsea have rarely been good .. hopefully torres bring some miracle ... 
didnt expect this at all .. huh..


in a dramatic shift from earlier stance that there wud be no signings as we are on the wrong side of the FIFA financial rules coming into effect by 2013 ... we have made a 50million GBP bid (after two failed bids of 35 n 40) and also gona sign david luiz for 22million GBP ... deadline day with 4 hrs to go for the transfer window to shut .... cant believe it ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow... Opposition fans heckling their rival's star player... how gruesome...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Demand lots of wages lad 8)
250k/pw s'il vous plait


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Torres has been given permission to talk to Chelsea over personal terms.



As if Chelsea need permission for that


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wow... Opposition fans heckling their rival's star player... how gruesome...



I like the way you skipped description of the first pic  
How about the well known anti semitic chants against Yossi


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

> Won't be the case vice versa.


Blackpool's team plays around him. And thats obv not going to happen at Utd.



> Average players playing for bigger clubs don't become immediately better.


*cough*Gibson*cough*
*cough*Bebe*cough* <-His crossed go over 20 feet above our strikers.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> As if Chelsea need permission for that


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

^ Ouch! 

1st pic? Not as nasty as the Feyenoord kid, though.


----------



## Karan85 (Feb 1, 2011)

ico said:


> It is actually so typical of fans of bigger clubs to underrate good players playing for smaller clubs.
> 
> yea, I agree he's fat.


Have you seen any Blackpool matches or have just seen the Highlights? Highlights make him look a lot better than he is.
Its also very typical of fans to overrated someone who can pull off a hollywood pass after 10 attempts and underrate players who do the dirty work getting interceptions in and playing the ball out of defence
Saying Adam is better than Carrick is laughable

I dont support any team btw.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

He was class against us. Not sure he is "flavour of the month" or quality, but then some players actually prove their real worth with bigger clubs, just a thought.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

Karan85 said:


> Have you seen any Blackpool matches or have just seen the Highlights?


Talking of yourself?


Karan85 said:


> Saying Adam is better than Carrick is laughable


Perhaps for an idiot.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Karan85 said:


> Saying Adam is better than Carrick is laughable


er Carrick is a passenger in the Man Utd. midfield for some time now.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

loooooooooooong time.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

It's on the Pool site now! OFFICIAL LFC STATEMENTS

Sturridge is off on loan to Bolton. Next season will be interesting. Probably one or both of Anelka and Drogba would be shown the door. Studge and Torres in attack then? Kakuta on the left (on loan at Fulham, BTW) for Malouda?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

Ireland to Newcastle on loan.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Why Anelka and Drogba out? They are quality, anyway yeah the deal is through. cya nando when we cross the bridge.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Blackpool's team plays around him. And thats obv not going to happen at Utd.


Obvious point is missed by Captain Oblivious.

Adam fully carries a midtable team on his shoulders. Denilson/Anderson only play a part for Arsenal/Man Utd. I'm more optimistic about Adam's ability to play a role for a bigger club than about Anderson's ability to play a role in an inferior team let alone carrying it!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

By the way I have just reflected on this fact for the first time...
35 million for ANDY FVCKING CARROLL?


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> By the way I have just reflected on this fact for the first time...
> 35 million for ANDY FVCKING CARROLL?


late to the party.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Anelka and Drogba are both on the wrong side of 30. Getting Luiz (23), Ramires (23) and Torres (26) indicates that we understand the need to rebuild and rebuild fast. Torres is most likely to be a replacement for the Drog next season. On the right, we will probably get someone tonight. 3 signings for Chelsea tonight, I think.


----------



## Karan85 (Feb 1, 2011)

Has Kakuta done anything to justify they hype?

@ carrick v adam debate. 
agree to disagree. cant be arsed debating it at 1am
I just dont think adam can slot into a 2 man central midfield and do better than carrick in that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

It is so bizarre that it took time to sink in


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> By the way I have just reflected on this fact for the first time...
> 35 million for ANDY FVCKING CARROLL?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

Just if it was that simple.

Berbatov was how good for spurs? and he ****ed up with us until this season.
How good was Forlan for us? Rossi?

This is not FIFA11 FFS.


One thing he can be great for us is Corners. We seem to have no one to take them anymore.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 1, 2011)

i am disappointed that PF is still with us ... he has the uncanny ability of playing in imp matches and single handedly ***ing up....
we v to find a backup for Cech as well in summer. But for cech we wud v been fighting a relegation battle...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Kakuta needs game time and he won't get it this season after we fecked it up. He should get some minutes for Fulham, prepare him for life in the PL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

iinfi said:


> i am disappointed that PF is still with us ... he has the uncanny ability of playing in imp matches and single handedly ***ing up....
> we v to find a backup for Cech as well in summer. But for cech we wud v been fighting a relegation battle...



PF makes an appearance in the madness!W00t!

All this BS makes me want to have a defender,come on Arsene,bid for Cahill!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

35m spend on Carroll and yet nothing done to sort the Left Back Spot, or a young Center Back or pacy left winger or DM. Not that I want those sorted now, but hopefully it's staff's priority in the summer


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

Ferguson must be laughing his ass off considering he only paid 8m for Chicharito.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

^ At least you got rid of Konchesky.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 1, 2011)

sturridge n kakuta r never gona come back ... time n again we v kept youngsters away from the big stage ... its not gona work nxt time


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Berbatov was how good for spurs? and he ****ed up with us until this season.


Berbatov was so good for Spurs that one Man Utd fan whom I'll not like to name called him better than ze horseface van Nistelrooy.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

> Berbatov was so good for Spurs that one Man Utd fan whom I'll not like to name called him better than ze horseface van Nistelrooy.


Thank for replying on the topic of my post.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

To see in other way, we got Suarez and Carroll, both young guns with lot to prove for an unhappy Torres and Ryan Babel.  Doesn't change anything with UEFA's Financial Fair Play, and think we'll save wages too, and haven't spent anything in actuality.
Huge risk I know, but whatever.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

> Newcastle's Carroll in orgy claims
> 
> Newcastle striker Andy Carroll is at the centre of new controversy over claims that he went on a 14-hour drink bender which ended in an orgy.
> 
> ...


Ride me, Ride me


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

> £35 MILLION for Andy Carroll?? Is that price including Kevin Nolan to look after him and house-sit?



Bwahahahahahaaaaa!!!


----------



## Karan85 (Feb 1, 2011)

Gudjohnsen to Fulham on loan


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

He would be happy to live at Gerrard's.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonder if Man Citeh had spunked 50M GBP, what would have been the reaction of these very same Chelsea fans. Oh wait...


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

[01:41] <ico666> LFC_fan: you said Torres will go to Italy
[01:41] <ico666> or Atletico
[01:41] <ico666> but never chelsea
[01:41]  * b0tman . o O (chut never belsea)
[01:42] <LFC_fan> LOL
[01:42] <ico666> hilarious


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

^ They've already splashed 27M on Dzeko. 

"David Luiz was grounded for now. Brazilian defender had already embarked on a private flight for London, due to last-minute proposal from Chelsea. However, around 19:30, David Luiz came to pass at the gate at the Portela Airport, in the opposite direction. The player will have received orders to go back. This case has similarities with what happened with Simao Sabrosa, when he received an offer from Liverpool. The information was confirmed by the Maisfutebol source familiar with the process."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

Cesc:
#transferdeadlineday going crazy today in england.... I never expected what‘s happening.
Jack Wilshere:
Andy Carrol will be a great player for Liverpool and England #fact


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmm... Luiz deal looks pretty uncertain now...

Contradicting reports - some say he is expected in London in half an hour. ~0

Watch the action!!

Wigan Athletic - Article Removed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG ARSENAL TRANSFER


Kyle Bartley has joined Rangers on loan




Blackburn on a bargain spree.Mauro Formica & Ruben Rochina from Barca.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 1, 2011)

2026: Right then... worrying developments for Chelsea fans, if what worries you is completely speculative chat on social networking sites... word on the Tweet is that Benfica have "pulled David Luiz off the plane to London" and say they are "analysing" Chelsea's offer for the centre-half. I reiterate, that's unconfirmed as far as I know.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

Suarez confirmed!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

> LIVERPOOL SIGN SUAREZ
> 
> Luis Suarez has today completed his transfer from Ajax to Liverpool FC and signed a 5 and a half-year-deal that will keep him at Anfield until 2016.
> 
> ...


Carroll is the number nine then?? 

Phil Neville linked with spurs.



> The dad of four, 36, changed his name by deed poll to match that of his Spanish football hero.
> 
> The internet trader said: "It's a dream come true. I know he isn't having the greatest of seasons but, for me, he's the best striker on the planet.
> 
> ...


LIVERPOOL fan Shaun McCormack has changed his name to Fernando Torres | The Sun |News
He is ****ed up 

Welcome to Facebook
His facebook fanpage going crazy 

BTW he arrived.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

> We always knew he was a red, Carroll, Carroll.
> He's got a dirty, greasy head, Carroll, Carroll.
> He punches birds, he burns his house, but we don't care cos that's ****in scouse.
> Andy Carroll Liverpool's number 9


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

^


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

> He's now a blue he was a red – Torres! Torres!
> 
> He's left The Kop to join The Shed – Torres! Torres!
> 
> ...


Nice        .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

Wilshere said:
			
		

> BREAKING TRANSFER NEWS: I have just moved from the sofa to my bed!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

> ANDY CARROLL SIGNS FOR LFC
> 
> Andy Carroll has tonight completed his transfer from Newcastle United to Liverpool FC and signed a 5 and a half-year-deal that will keep him at Anfield until 2016.
> 
> ...


Announced


----------



## Karan85 (Feb 1, 2011)

Redknapp made a late late bid for Adam. 
He's no facking wheela deela


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah. He always trolls at the last minute. 



> Obertan, a £3million signing from Bordeaux 18 months ago, is said to doubt whether he can make the grade at Old Trafford.


Manchester United's Gabriel Obertan demands shock exit | Mail Online
Should have said that a week ago.



> Diouf "Rangers is one of the biggest clubs in the world"




Carroll saying he didn't want to leave, and was pretty much forced to as Newcastle wanted the money  

Harry saying they'd agreed to sign Adam for 6-7mil, Blackpool agreed, Adam wanted to come, but they couldn't get the paperwork signed quick enough 

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/8535/torresb.jpg



> "It's every footballers dream to play for a big club and I can finally do that now"
> - Torres


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> *img208.imageshack.us/img208/8535/torresb.jpg


Now that this comes actually to be true, find it hard to  believe that our Nando has actually joined these shower.


Anyway 
*assets.liverpoolfc.tv/uploads/assets/108478097ap006_luis_suarez_.jpg
*assets.liverpoolfc.tv/uploads/assets/carroll01_4d474689b6d2d302412837.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Feb 1, 2011)

Done deal
2108: DONE DEAL We brought you the possibility of this back around midday, and I can confirm Daniel Sturridge has now left Chelsea for Bolton on loan until the end of the season.

disgrace....


btw i m amused that after every transfer players find the club the biggest in the world with great history and also discover in minutes that the fans are the best in the world... ~huh~


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

woah..some quick moves by chelsea & liverpool...i think its a fantastic move to have torres in chelsea...i didn't think carroll deal would put through but oh well..


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

I really like Dalglish's interviews. Classy man.

well, I'd take Carroll and Suarez instead of Torres and Babel. Zero net spend.

oh btw, thank you Torres. Thanks for inflating Fabregas' price.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 1, 2011)

So sad to see Torres wearing blue. I just hope Kops remember him for the rigt reasons.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

^ Yeah, right. Did you see the Scousers burning his shirt?


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 1, 2011)

Can we play Malouda Drogs and Torres upfront in a 4-3-3 ? with drogs and torres interchanging positions ?


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 1, 2011)

Whens liverpool's next match?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

*assets.liverpoolfc.tv/uploads/assets/108478097ap006_luis_suarez_.jpg Looks like a cvnt
*assets.liverpoolfc.tv/uploads/assets/carroll01_4d474689b6d2d302412837.jpg is a cvnt



> Arsenal Football Club is delighted to announce that young Japanese forward Ryo Miyaichi has joined the Gunners on a long-term contract.


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 1, 2011)

torres in chelsea 

anelka and drogba will be sitting like monkeys 

liverpool becomes a good team with gerrad and meralies in support to suraez and caroll 

But caroll is being over priced


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2011)

YouTube - torres shirt burn.mp4


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

way2jatin said:


> anelka and drogba will be *sitting like monkeys *



erm.. thats wacist!


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't believe Torres signed for Chelsea...ehhh...He will feel what a blunder he made, soon..
Now a days these players don't even have the minimal patience to stick with a club. It's a SHAME.
Suarez is a great signing for Pool anyway, Carroll too.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Yeah, right. Did you see the Scousers burning his shirt?


So you are already preparing to create make a new wallpaper?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Yeah, right. Did you see the Scousers burning his shirt?



Fvck that sh1t. The man is a massive liar, while shirt burning is a disgrace since it has the LFC's crest, however you have absolutely no right to comment on that, so better shut up.
Btw the anger is at Torres, sadly you'll get the brunt 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *assets.liverpoolfc.tv/uploads/assets/108478097ap006_luis_suarez_.jpg Looks like a cvnt
> *assets.liverpoolfc.tv/uploads/assets/carroll01_4d474689b6d2d302412837.jpg is a cvnt


----------



## Rahim (Feb 1, 2011)

Those 2 good signings would fo a long way in calming the anger of Kops.

Carroll :


> I'm gutted that I wasn't wanted at my home team after everything I have done and the progress I have made. I didn't want to leave at all. Make sure they know I didn't want to leave.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2011)

abyss88 said:


> Whens liverpool's next match?


Tomorrow against Stoke. Followed by the visit to the rentboys.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 1, 2011)

Will Torres play tonight?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

If you ignore the money, (younger, happier, want to be here) Carroll and Saurez for (unhappy, always injured and wanting to leave)Torres and Babel + 5m is a good deal IMO.

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/3810/giggsgreatest.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Fvck that sh1t. The man is a massive liar, while shirt burning is a disgrace since it has the LFC's crest, however you have absolutely no right to comment on that, so better shut up.
> Btw the anger is at Torres, sadly you'll get the brunt



And you have no right to comment on our fans or their actions, so better shut the feck up. 



> We didn't mean to hurt you, we didn't mean to make you cry,
> we didn't mean to hhhhurt you, but you're just the jealous kind!







> The very essence of being a Chelsea supporter revolves around being despised, hated and mocked by the less fortunate as we defeat them. Hopefully this will help us succeed in continuing that wonderful tradition to an even greater degree. Go ahead and hate me because I wear and bleed Blue 'cause we're gonna score 3 more than you....





*www.chelseafc.com/javaImages/e1/2e/0,,10268~9383649,00.jpg

Here, up yours. 

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2011-02-01.jpg

I nearly fell off my chair laughing at this one!!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 1, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Giggs Wallapaper


Great wallpaper indeed


----------



## iinfi (Feb 1, 2011)

my dell lappy is 10 months old ... 
jus craned my neck to see why my laptop has only 3 USB ports .... found a port with a shape different than that of a USB one ... had seen it before but jus now took the pain to read eSATA written on it..
googled ... reached here ESATA/USB - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> A eSATA/USB or USB/eSATA combination port is a technology being used in some desktop PCs, and laptop computers. eSATA/USB is a type of serial port in which eSATAp, eSATA or a USB device can be plugged into the same port. [1] It is an advanced form of an SATA-300 port because it is integrated with the compatibility of USB data protocol and power output.



 
didnt know USB works on this port :shame: 

torres isnt gona be played tonite ...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Great wallpaper indeed



*www.manutd.com/~/media/Images/Fanzone/Wallpapers/201011/Exclusive/Giggs_Greatest.ashx?w=1600&h=1200

Original Link.
Twice the res than I posted.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

I can see football being destroyed by clubs like Chelsea, Madrid and Citeh.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 1, 2011)

ico said:


> I can see football being destroyed by clubs like Chelsea, Madrid and Citeh.



What is Citeh? You are darn right about the others.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

Man Citeh.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

^^
Man City.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 1, 2011)

"Chelsea's" Fernando Torres wants goal against Liverpool


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2011)

The damage was already done in 2004,City and Madrid took it to the next level.La liga is already suffering.
I hope UEFA's financial regulations work and all the domestic leagues introduce some kind of restraints on sugar daddies.



abyss88 said:


> "Chelsea's" Fernando Torres wants goal against Liverpool



Can't fault him for saying this



> "It is not perfect but if I have the chance to play, I will do my best and hopefully I can score."
> 
> I only have good words about Liverpool. They made me a top player and gave me the chance to play at the top level.
> 
> "I will never say anything bad about Liverpool. I have been very happy there but now the history is different and I am playing for Chelsea."


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 1, 2011)

La Liga need serious changes in the TV revenue system.
Barca and Real are dominating due to that one problem.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> What is Citeh? You are darn right about the others.



Epicness. 

Pot, kettle and all that jazz.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2011)

These clubs are a big disgrace to the game. Other leagues and clubs are suffering because of them.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 2, 2011)

Absolutely correct.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

By the way,Utd. and Chelsea hogging the TV tonight.Streams ftw. then


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

Get off your moral high horse and take a look around. Even in 'smaller' leagues, 2-3 big clubs gobble up players from the 'little' clubs - PSV & Ajax, Celtic & Rangers, Bayern in Germany etc etc etc. Just because that doesn't make headline news on the Internet doesn't mean that the smaller leagues are suffering because a rich club in Spain/England has bought their promising young player. If that is the case, Arsenal are the ones to blame the most, picking up young players from abroad for a pittance, who could have stayed at their club and grown up the club where they started their careers rather than playing for the nutty professor at Le Arse.

How about that Japanese kid you bought by Arsenal? Surely you could have left him to develop in Japan, thereby assisting in the growth of the league in Japan and Asia. 

Fecking hypocrites. You only whine because when ManUre, Citeh, Madrid and Chelsea want a player, we usually end up paying higher than the market rate. That in turn affects the professor's bargain-basement shopping aspirations, like what happened with that Oxalde-Chamberlaine kid from Southampton. Apparently Wenger was very keen on him but the Saints slapped a 10M GBP price on him. How about letting him stay at Southampton?



Oh, and let's not forget the biggest of them all - Cesc Fabregas, plundered from Barcelona's youth academy. Apparently stealing from the rich ain't such a bad thing, eh? 

Rant Over.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

Props for missing the point completely.

The clubs you mentioned have prestige and money they built up over time owing to success on field which attracts the player.Even Utd. come into this category somewhat.

The point here is the sugar daddies pumping unlimited money to distort the market for the clubs trying to become successful using their own resources.


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

There you go keyboard warrior. You've got no idea what you are talking about.

Mistimed it.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

Agree with Kl@w
Arsenal has very few players that came from their own academy. And their fans are the first to jump on this topic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

And you go on and on about how clubs like Red Star Belgrade, Bucharest etc  don't make it to the European competitions. They do make it. They don't go past the group stages coz their squad is not good enough for Eueope. Simple. It's not because some rich club has stolen all their biggest players, so now they've only got Sunday league amateurs playing for them. Surely if Copenhagen can scare the sh*t out of Barca and little-known Sporting Braga can pull down Arsenal's pants, then there is still hope for other clubs.

Now rant over. Definitely. Maybe. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Props for missing the point completely.
> 
> The clubs you mentioned have prestige and money they built up over time owing to success on field which attracts the player.Even Utd. come into this category somewhat.
> 
> The point here is the sugar daddies pumping unlimited money to distort the market for the clubs trying to become successful using their own resources.



Ah, so you're saying that only those clubs who have been successful over time are allowed to do that? Nice one. You sure you're not a Liverpool fan in disguise? 

Do you think if Chelsea or ManCity didn't get the investment they did, there would be any competition for the PL title apart from the big 2 of Le Arse and ManUre?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

@ Ishu Gupta
And I thought finding hidden talent early and giving it a better chance & facilities to develop was good for both parties and the game itself... Not everybody has a sugar daddy.
Wenger worked on a scouting system which is rewarding us now.
The Academy argument doesn't hold much water as the generation which enrolled after Wenger set up our youth development system is coming up now.
Wilshere is already a starter this season with Gibbs knocking on the door.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Ah, so you're saying that only those clubs who have been successful over time are allowed to do that? Nice one. You sure you're not a Liverpool fan in disguise?
> 
> Do you think if Chelsea or ManCity didn't get the investment they did, there would be any competition for the PL title apart from the big 2 of Le Arse and ManUre?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> And I thought finding hidden talent early and giving it a better chance & facilities to develop was good for both parties and the game itself... Not everybody has a sugar daddy.
> Wenger worked on a scouting system which is rewarding us now.
> The Academy argument doesn't hold much water as the generation which enrolled after Wenger set up our youth development system is coming up now.
> Wilshere is already a starter this season with Gibbs knocking on the door.



LMAO!! When Arsenal do it, it's supporting the player's development. When others do it, it's ruining the game, weakening the league etc etc. 

Going on a diffeent tangent, but yer no saints either.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 2, 2011)

kl@w-24 said:


> and you go on and on about how clubs like red star belgrade, bucharest etc  don't make it to the european competitions. They do make it. They don't go past the group stages coz their squad is not good enough for eueope. Simple. It's not because some rich club has stolen all their biggest players, so now they've only got sunday league amateurs playing for them. Surely if copenhagen can scare the sh*t out of barca and little-known sporting braga can pull down arsenal's pants, then there is still hope for other clubs.
> 
> Now rant over. Definitely. Maybe. :d
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Agree with Kl@w
> Arsenal has very few players that came from their own academy. And their fans are the first to jump on this topic.



Ignoring the oldies, same is the case with ManUre. Get a grip. Btw, Giggs came in from Citeh. Vague argument.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

Answer my question if you can, o king of facepalm:

*"Do you think if Chelsea or ManCity didn't get the investment they did, there would be any competition for the PL title apart from the big 2 of Le Arse and ManUre?"*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you really need an answer for that?

No.There wouldn't be.So what?


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


>



This sums it all.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

> The clubs you mentioned have prestige and money they built up over time owing to success on field which attracts the player.Even Utd. come into this category somewhat.


Utd is somewhat into the prestigious and successful class and what about City and Chelsea.

Madrid might be arguably more "big" than Utd but not city ffs.



> And I thought finding hidden talent early and giving it a better chance & facilities to develop was good for both parties and the game itself... Not everybody has a sugar daddy.
> Wenger worked on a scouting system which is rewarding us now.


And I thought finding superstars and giving them a bigger cheque and getting the league title in return is good for both parties and the game itself. Not everybody has Wenger.
(Not my thinking but you are just being a hypocrite)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

^^First quote-you didn't get it at all.

2nd-too tired to reply that.Something to do with own work vs. free money.


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Answer my question if you can, o king of facepalm:
> 
> *"Do you think if Chelsea or ManCity didn't get the investment they did, there would be any competition for the PL title apart from the big 2 of Le Arse and ManUre?"*



You want a girl, draft out a plan and proceed step by step with good clever investments when needed. You shouldn't go out with loads of cash looking for hookers.

We were at top all because of ourselves. Not because of some external factor.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Do you really need an answer for that?
> 
> *No.There wouldn't be.So what?*



So, the Arses would actually have a higher probability of winning things rather than going on a trophyless run for 5 fecking years. We'd have the title going to Manchester and North London every alternate year. The rest of the teams would just be also-rans. Oh, wait. Isn't that the whole situation that WE are supposedly creating? 
The only trouble is, the title now switches between Manchester and West London. 
And therein lies yer frustration and therefore all this hullaballoo about fair-play and sh*t.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

> You want a girl, draft out a plan and proceed step by step with good clever investments when needed. You shouldn't go out with loads of cash looking for hookers.


You want a mobile, draft out a plan and proceed step by step with good clever investments when needed. You shouldn't go out with load of cash looking for handsets.


What a daft comparision by you.



> Ignoring the oldies, same is the case with ManUre. Get a grip. Btw, Giggs came in from Citeh. Vague argument.


I am not the one who has been moaning about the destruction of football since the last two page.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

It is not bad for the game because you win trophies,it is bad because of the way you do it.
Did Arsenal win titles with external money?No.Any well managed club could have competed after investing time in their set up.
Do well managed clubs stand a chance against free unlimited money reserve.Not really.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

ico said:


> You want a girl, draft out a plan and proceed step by step with good clever investments when needed. You shouldn't go out with loads of cash looking for hookers.
> 
> We were at top all because of ourselves. Not because of some external factor.



You're still competing all by yourselves. Where has it got you to? A stack of cash in the bank, but nothing to show in the trophy cabinet. You were on top by default because there was no competition back then. Times have changed. Move on. The Mancs have already moved on. 

Football has been destroyed. And I'm fecking loving it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

Szczesny, Sagna, Koscielny, Djourou, Clichy, Song, Wilshere, Rosicky, Fabregas, Walcott, Van Persie

Hmm.Rosicky replaces Nasri instead of Bendy or Shava?Looks like AW is going for like for like to keep the attacking system going.


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> You want a mobile, draft out a plan and proceed step by step with good clever investments when needed. You shouldn't go out with load of cash looking for handsets.
> 
> 
> What a daft comparision by you.
> ...


No point in arguing with you really cuz you just won't get it.
Considering, I'm also an Ajax fan, I've got the right to moan. And don't consider girls 'materials' like a mobile.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep he was there for a short time but he was a United fan anyway.



> It is not bad for the game because you win trophies,it is bad because of the way you do it.
> Did Arsenal win titles with external money?No.Any well managed club could have competed after investing time in their set up.
> Do well managed clubs stand a chance against free unlimited money reserve.Not really.


Well if you are talking about free money, don't include United there. We hardly have money.
**** Glazer have bloody sucked us dry and they even want to sell our stadium.



> No point in arguing with you really cuz you just won't get it.


Of course, I don't get it because your point can easily be turned against you. Fine.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yep he was there for a short time but he was a United fan anyway.
> 
> 
> Well if you are talking about free money, don't include United there. We hardly have money.
> ...



I DIDNT INCLUDE UTD. THERE 
"United are somewhat in that category"=Prestige and Own money category
Hope this clears it for you


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

well, as long as the money is your, spend it. Chelsea aren't spending 'their' money.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 2, 2011)

why does it say 
Luiz & Torres (ineligible)
they v signed and transfer window was open when they signed .. so why ineligible?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

^Where does it say that?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

^ 24 hours time period has not elapsed since their signing.

Chelsea aren't spending the Arses' money either. Get over it.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 2, 2011)

Sunderland scores!!!!!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

It was too late for registration for this match.



> I DIDNT INCLUDE UTD. THERE
> "United are somewhat in that category"= Own money category
> Hope this clears it for you


Fixed and OK. Cool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

**** i thought it was from 1:30


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaand we're 1-0 down.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 2, 2011)

STOP these.....
Chelsea 0, Sunderland 1.  OMG!!!  

Penalty....let's see...GOAAAALLL. Baby Lampard...what a terrific penalty...


----------



## Rahim (Feb 2, 2011)

Penalty awarded to CHelsea and Lampard does the rest.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaand we're level!!!! 1-1, Lampard penalty!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

Persiedinho doing backheels and 360s


----------



## Rahim (Feb 2, 2011)

United scored already  Missed the goal


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't see us getting a result here. Only 1 day gap.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

Brilliant!!!!!!!! Kaloooooooooooooooou!!!! 2-1!!! :d

It's 2-2 now!!!! Richardson!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 2, 2011)

Sunderland equalised!! Fantastic match.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

He was miles offside there when the ball was played!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 2, 2011)

Everton scores


----------



## iinfi (Feb 2, 2011)

2 goals conceded ... both mistake becoz of inefficient CDM


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

2-2 at HT!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

ico said:


> I don't see us getting a result here. Only 1 day gap.



This bunch didn't play that game.

Anyway,the goal was a disgrace on linesman's part.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 2, 2011)

its a disaster ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

Scandalous is the word.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 2, 2011)

YouTube - Only in Saudi


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

Giggs is 
What a fab cross by Nani for the second goal.
And that was a penalty.

Mon Rooney's Hattrick.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 2, 2011)

we v seen the worst in 6 years today
lamps missing twice from point blank range


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 2, 2011)

Well Arsenal - Everton match is going tonight? Can't believe Star Sports skipped that for the Chelsea- Sunderland crap. Shame on Star.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

TERRYYYYYYYYY!!! 3-2! 

^ 3-2 after 65 mins.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

Defender's mistake and Arshavin pounces.Good goal for him and us.


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't think we'll win.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

KOSCIELNY YESSSSSSSSSSSS GET THE **** In!

Everton threatening a bit.


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

****ing hell, I've got my board practical today. I thought it's tomorrow. I'm ****ed. Bye.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

ANELKAAAAAAAAAA!!!! 4-2! Brilliant performance by the Frenchman today!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

YEAAAAAAAH!
Proud of this win in the face of adversity.Ref and linesman should get punched!



ico said:


> ****ing hell, I've got my board practical today. I thought it's tomorrow. I'm ****ed. Bye.



Lot of time till morning 

Really looked like we were going to get fvcked by luck and ref tonight but the guys didn't give up.GET IN!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 2, 2011)

anelka is the MOM ... he tilted the midfield battle in our favor ...
best of lamps over .... 
Dear Lamps,

We will always love you for your contribution to CHELSEA FC. Jus thanking you before people start shouting enough of him ..... 

Warm Regards,
iinfi


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 2, 2011)

United 3
Villa 1.
Routine win, job done.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

iinfi said:


> Dear Lamps,
> 
> We will always love you for your contribution to CHELSEA FC. Jus thanking you before people start shouting enough of him .....
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

get in there.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs246.snc6/179461_10150157981789913_506419912_7818619_3309605_n.jpg


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

ico is still in school 

Hargo still in United 25 man squad.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2011)

> Manchester
> United win 3-1 against Aston Villa,
> with goals from Wayne Rooney (2)
> and Nemanja Vidic



from fb page MaN utd


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2011)

Rooney involved in all 3 goals. Getting back to his best



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I DIDNT INCLUDE UTD. THERE
> "United are somewhat in that category"=Prestige and Own money category
> Hope this clears it for you



what is somewhat? We are completely in that category. All the money we spent has been earned by us. And whatever glazer has spent has been loaded onto the club's debt. What we have is quite far from a sugar daddy.
And stop whining about sugar daddies. Football is already destroyed. Just live with it.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 2, 2011)

We haven't really spent (in the last 5-6yrs) except Berbagod.
Others have been balanced by sales.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2011)

Berbagod yeah right! 
and yes we have not spent, these gunners want to take the moral high ground, the day they get a sugar daddy all of it will change. 
Even i appreciate there policy , but it is flawed because they don't win.
And about them winning in the future because they have cash in the bank , we'll see about it when the future comes.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

^ They're looking to the future while fecking up their present.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2011)

Exactly, and you lot are risking your future for a better present.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

^ At least we're not a billion Pounds in debt. 

Liverpool fail in bid to keep Fernando Torres on Chelsea sidelines | Football | The Guardian

Classy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

> On Alex Song’s injury…
> He cannot walk. I don’t know what he has got. He was kicked, I think it was by Koscielny, he knocks out everybody in our team. So we have to see how he responds to that in the next days, but he cannot walk at the moment.


Fvcking hell!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Friendly fire!!!


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

Our whole team which played yesterday cost £10m less than El Ninny. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Get off your moral high horse and take a look around. Even in 'smaller' leagues, 2-3 big clubs gobble up players from the 'little' clubs - PSV & Ajax, Celtic & Rangers, Bayern in Germany etc etc etc. Just because that doesn't make headline news on the Internet doesn't mean that the smaller leagues are suffering because a rich club in Spain/England has bought their promising young player. If that is the case, Arsenal are the ones to blame the most, picking up young players from abroad for a pittance, who could have stayed at their club and grown up the club where they started their careers rather than playing for the nutty professor at Le Arse.


This gets the vote for the most idiotic post ever after Red_devil's rant on Rahim.

Do you have any fecking idea what "scouting" is? Each and every club does that.



Kl@w-24 said:


> How about that Japanese kid you *bought* by Arsenal? Surely you could have left him to develop in Japan, thereby assisting in the growth of the league in Japan and Asia.


We signed him for a free. It is quite obvious that you simply have no idea what you are talking about. Miyaichi came in for a trial, come himself, impressed us and we signed him and now loaned out to Feyenoord. Our players also go out on "loans" to other leagues.

Players from other leagues come for a trial to clubs and when they impress, they are signed. Anything wrong?



Kl@w-24 said:


> Fecking hypocrites. You only whine because when ManUre, Citeh, Madrid and Chelsea want a player, we usually end up paying higher than the market rate.


Haven't mentioned ManUre's name in any of my posts.

City, Madrid and Chelsea remain a disgrace to football. Their doings have a MUCH MUCH MCUH bigger implications on the wrong side of football.



Kl@w-24 said:


> That in turn affects the professor's bargain-basement shopping aspirations, like what happened with that Oxalde-Chamberlaine kid from Southampton. Apparently Wenger was very keen on him but the Saints slapped a 10M GBP price on him. How about letting him stay at Southampton?


Have we signed him? 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Oh, and let's not forget the biggest of them all - Cesc Fabregas, plundered from Barcelona's youth academy. Apparently stealing from the rich ain't such a bad thing, eh?


Even Barca got him from some other academy when he was 12. We made an offer when he was 16, they cashed on him.



Kl@w-24 said:


> And you go on and on about how clubs like Red Star Belgrade, Bucharest etc  don't make it to the European competitions. They do make it. They don't go past the group stages coz their squad is not good enough for Eueope. Simple. It's not because some rich club has stolen all their biggest players, so now they've only got Sunday league amateurs playing for them.


 again, you've got no idea what you are talking about. Sugar daddies have assisted bigtime in widening of the gap between the leagues. Chelsea buys 10x "big-name players/flopers" - attention comes to the PL and they're benefitted the most. TV revenue for smaller league decreases.




Kl@w-24 said:


> Do you think if Chelsea or ManCity didn't get the investment they did, there would be any competition for the PL title apart from the big 2 of Le Arse and ManUre?


Chelsea were still spending way more than Arsenal and ManUre. 
They needed controlled investment over a period of years which doesn't disrupt the working of football.

Who were Man Utd before the PL era? No bodies and now what they are? That is the way you do things. And they haven't spend hundreds of millions to get on top.



Ishu Gupta said:


> Of course, I don't get it because your point can easily be turned against you. Fine.


Quite funny there. I was on a mobile and typing is difficult.
oh btw, from next time Quote posts like this.
*[ quote = userID ]* text [ /quote ] So that one gets to know you've quoting him.

There's no point in arguing with someone who is just jumping in an argument just for the sake of it when I'm not really talking and saying anything about him/his club. /ignore.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Football has been destroyed. And I'm fecking loving it.


yup, may be because you are nothing more than an idiotic Chelsea fan who doesn't realize the negative implications of their club's actions on football. 



Ishu Gupta said:


> We haven't really spent (in the last 5-6yrs) except Berbagod.
> Others have been balanced by sales.* the sale of Cristiano Ronaldo*


Fixed.
This might be off-topic, but Ferguson had a considerable high net-spend than Rafa which most Man Utd fans talk about, CR7's sale turned it around.

Anderson - £18m. Carrick - £18m. Hargcrock - £20m. Nani - £20m. Valencia - £18m. Bulgarian pedal - £30m.

"Old players"
Wooney - £28m. Veron - £28m. Ferdinand - £30m.

Major sale:
CR7 - £80m.

Man Utd can sustain it, so it's not wrong.


----------



## Joker (Feb 2, 2011)

get over it all of u.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 2, 2011)

> Anderson - £18m. Carrick - £18m. Hargcrock - £20m. Nani - £20m. Valencia - £18m. Bulgarian pedal - £30m.


We all know these players are not worth what United ended up paying. Thats the curse of being a big and famous club. Carrick is a joke. _Susti_ player  koi usey glucose chadao


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2011)

@ico
why do you keep whining about cr7 like a kid? 
He was our player. We sold him and made a huge profit. In the end it's our money , whether it comes from one sale or 10 sales.



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ At least we're not a billion Pounds in debt.
> 
> Liverpool fail in bid to keep Fernando Torres on Chelsea sidelines | Football | The Guardian
> 
> Classy.



it's not a billion pounds. 
And you'll be in **** if roman get's bored of playing FM ... You're model is not sustainable.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 2, 2011)

the fact is,Chelsea still cant win the UCL


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @ico
> why do you keep whining about cr7 like a kid?
> He was our player. We sold him and made a huge profit. In the end it's our money , whether it comes from one sale or 10 sales.


Just stating fackts. There is an urban myth about Rafa wasting money.



Rahim said:


> Carrick is a joke. _Susti_ player  koi usey glucose chadao


Not everyone can acknowledge that over here.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 2, 2011)

Another win for united...they make it seem easy...
And enough with taking digs at other team ruining the game...
It's still Football..not like what it used to be BUT still...
And you all DO enjoy *this* football..
Most of you are acting like you have lived long enough to know exactly what it used to be decades ago and how that changed over time..

Saying, "You guys have turned the game into gimmick where we are still rooted to how it used to be", when you are not at the top shows that you are not willing to change and  be the leaders...

I will have to support Arsenal here on their scouting process...They give chances to countries where football is not HUGE..like mmmm INDIA...You may(or may not) know that Arsenal recruits young players from Our country and enlist them in their young squads...One of my neighbor "Satish" is there...


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

keviv219 said:


> I will have to support Arsenal here on their scouting process...They give chances to countries where football is not HUGE..like mmmm INDIA...You may(or may not) know that Arsenal recruits young players from Our country and enlist them in their young squads...One of my neighbor "Satish" is there...


Even Man Utd does that.  Chelsea is again no where.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 2, 2011)

As posted in my first post in this thread..I'm not exactly very fond of Chelsea..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2011)

Quite some heat down here ah. I'll only say go get fvcked Chelsea.

No More Heroes Anymore…?  fydsy

*i52.tinypic.com/33to58m.jpg


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 2, 2011)

that sums it up...hehe


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Blah blah blah



I don't have the energy to quote every point separately. So here goes:

1. Blah blah blah and more blah. Fact is, you would be pretty happy if it was your team doing all the spending and the winning. 

2. You still can't get over the fact that you've won feck all since Roman saved us from impending doom (remember that? like feck you do).

3. We have a plan, despite what some morons here would like to believe. The board of Chelsea FC or for that matter any club has a view of how much they can spend and what is sustainable, so they don't need smartass kiddies to teach them that. 

4. Jap kid: Buy or get for free, you can't deny that you've picked up another youngster from a weaker league. You chose to focus on 'bought' shows that the life of Arse supporters revolves around monetary concerns (i.e. we don't spend, those who do are baaaaaad). 

5. Sugar daddies and widening gaps? So it's okay if a club is about to get wiped off the face of zis earth, but not okay if a billionaire saves it and decides to make it competitive in a league dominated by 2 teams? Brilliant thinking. 

6. We 'needed' controlled investment. Alright, so rival clubs will now decide what another club needs. Amazing. 

7. ManU didn't spend hundreds of millions? Nobodies before the PL? You speak as if you've been watching football since ime immemorial! Someone please stop this guy!! 

8. Football Destroyed: Ahh, a little bit of sarcasm is a bit too much for your Arse-obsessed brain, it seems. 

9. They (Mancs) can sustain it, so it's ok: Almost a billion pounds in debt and they can sustain it? Really, did you even think before you typed this? 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> And you'll be in **** if roman get's bored of playing FM ... You're model is not sustainable.



That is what everyone was hoping. Look what happened. 

See, get over it. Stop being bitter. If this is our model, we'll live by it and if your wishes come true, we'll get screwed by it. Then you can enjoy all you want. 

Right now, just fecking get over it. Destroying football, my assenal. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Same old bitter bollox



Still can't come to terms with the fact that he left you? You too, fecking get over it. 



> I See Arsene Wenger is up to his old tricks again and having a voyeuristic peep at Chelsea's recent transfer activities.
> 
> However I had to chuckle when he accused Chelsea of "double standards".
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2011)

Wenger knows more about doubles than CFC


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Yeah, poor sod clearly misses those days.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 2, 2011)

Chelsea and their fans never learn


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2011)

^ Enlighten us, o wise one. 

*GARY NEVILLE has retired from football with immediate effect!!!*


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> 1. Blah blah blah and more blah. Fact is, you would be pretty happy if it was your team doing all the spending and the winning.
> 
> 2. You still can't get over the fact that you've won feck all since Roman saved us from impending doom (remember that? like feck you do).
> 
> ...


No point in arguing with an idiot.



Whatever you've spoken is like an idiot + Chutski phan, not a football fan. 

I'd never be proud of my club if it is destroying football. 

Why are UEFA getting Financial Fair Play rules? Because cvntish clubs with billionaires are destroying football. Not spending 'their' money.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank fvck for Gary Neville retiring.


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2011)

Suarez scored on debut.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 3, 2011)

> Thank fvck for Gary Neville retiring.


Indeed. He is just too old now.
A United Legend.

Did he join Sky Sports or something??

PS I can't bother quoting with the user name. The quote function just doesn't work here.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 3, 2011)

ico said:


> Suarez scored on debut.



Can't wait to see Carroll to join Suarez. That would be deadly with Kuyt and Gerrard and Meireles in midfield.



ico said:


> No point in arguing with an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally agree on this point. After seeing the spending done by RM, MC, Chelsea, I feel that the cap on spending implemented by BCCI in IPL makes much sense. It gives equal chance for everyone.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2011)

ico said:


> No point in arguing with an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you weren't such a myopic moron, you'd speak some sense once in a while and get off your moral high horse. 

You have no fecking idea that we will be able to comply with the fair play rules. 

Name-calling and showing utter disrespect towards another club only shows how childish and immature you are. 

Too bad I had to reply in kind and drop down to your level. 



desiibond said:


> Totally agree on this point. After seeing the *spending done by RM, MC, Chelsea*, I feel that the cap on spending implemented by BCCI in IPL makes much sense. It gives equal chance for everyone.



Says the guy whose club just spunked 35M on Andy Carroll!!


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2011)

Had Torres been bought/sold for £30m, Carroll would have been bought for £18m. Like I said, you simply lack brain.  Cvntish clubs are responsible for inflating the prices and destroying football; there's no denying about that. This is a fackt which everyone knows and everyone also knows this is wrong.

If you are making a £50m profit as a club, fu(king spend it all on one player. No one gives a fu(k as it is 'your' money. But when you announce a £70m loss in the morning and then you go out and spend £75m in the evening - only because your loss will be written off by some billionaire - this thing is completely wrong.

Regarding dropping "at" "my" "level" - read my posts except the last one and read all your posts since page 650. You'll know the difference.  idiot. 


Kl@w-24 said:


> Name-calling and showing utter disrespect towards another club only shows how childish and immature you are.


says who? perhaps an idiot who doesn't even know how to make a point? yes, you.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 3, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Says the guy whose club just spunked 35M on Andy Carroll!!



yeah. that's one major signing in years. Compare that to other clubs like MC, RM who are on a shopping spree for past few years, spending over 200 million pounds since 2009. And chelses is just starting to spend. They will spend a fortune this summer.


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> PS I can't bother quoting with the user name. The quote function just doesn't work here.


Click on the reply button in the bottom right corner of the post.

And check "Quote Message in Reply" and then simply make the post.  A little known feature.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 3, 2011)

Checking.

This won't work with multi quoting and selective quoting I think.

Why doesn't the Quote button not wok like Edit button? It shouldn't open a new page.

EDIT: Didn't work.



ico said:


> Click on the reply button in the bottom right corner of the post.
> 
> And check "Quote Message in Reply" and then simply make the post.  A little known feature.


Checking again

EDIT2: Worked.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2011)

ico said:


> Had Torres been bought/sold for £30m, Carroll would have been bought for £18m. Like I said, you simply lack brain.  Cvntish clubs are responsible for inflating the prices and destroying football; there's no denying about that. This is a fackt which everyone knows and everyone also knows this is wrong.
> 
> If you are making a £50m profit as a club, fu(king spend it all on one player. No one gives a fu(k as it is 'your' money. But when you announce a £70m loss in the morning and then you go out and spend £75m in the evening - only because your loss will be written off by some billionaire - this thing is completely wrong.
> 
> ...



Blah blah blah again.. 

Jog on, kiddo.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 3, 2011)

Suarez played well? Yes!! Cant wait to see Carroll and Suarez play.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2011)

Fabianski is out for the season after a shoulder surgery.Really disappointing for that guy,just as he was starting to do well...
It seems as if Chez is destined to be our no. 1 for years to come.


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Blah blah blah again..
> 
> Jog on, kiddo.


Typical idiot.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 3, 2011)

Suarez scored? Nice. Wish could see the match. 


Kl@w-24 said:


> Says the guy whose club just spunked 35M on Andy Carroll!!


 Do you realise that YOU LOT paid for him. The fact is we spend ZERO on transfers, as Torres and Babel paved way for Carrol and Suarez. How they end up is another story but the fact is that we are spending well withing ourselves, and don't depend on a moronic oligarch to raise money, which IMO is no different from athletes taking performance enhancing drugs.

Now that you are trying make this "point" against his point of caps on spending. Seriously? Actually, You are making an arse of yourself 

P.S. Fvck off Chelsea



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Thank fvck for Gary Neville retiring.



I was enjoying his self pwnage whenever he played


----------



## Baker (Feb 3, 2011)

AFAIK this was supposed to me a football thread...  but doesnt seem to be now

anyway.. now club football is like a business so who ever has money they will rule...

peace


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 3, 2011)

Yet these very Chelsea fans took the piss against Man City and criticized them. Bloody Hypocrites.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 3, 2011)

Dimitar Berbatov essential analysis: Berbaflop or Berbarotica? | Manchester United Blog | The Stretty Rant

Very interesting to say the least. Its VERY long though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bleh... U wanna argue, go on. Just get over it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 3, 2011)

Not really. Will see you when we'll cross the bridge.


----------



## Joker (Feb 3, 2011)

lol still fighting kids...no one dropping at each other's level..u both are idiots  thxforlaughs kthxbai


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/gzAPs.jpg


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## iinfi (Feb 4, 2011)

liverpool are back in the title hunt after beating stoke.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah just 20 or so points behind the leaders having played more games.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Yeah just 20 or so points behind the leaders having played more games.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Yeah just 20 or so points behind the leaders having played more games.


Clearly he is taking a piss at us.


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2011)

Anyways, clubs can do a Satyam #2 to get into Champions League after Fair Play rules come in.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 4, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Clearly he is taking a piss at us.



haha. 5 points ahead of ManU after 10 games and now 10 points behind. Chelsea is the SouthAfrica of Soccer. Atleast, LFC is climbing up the ladder slowly and may get a chance compete for final CL spot (up from relegation zone) while Chelsea might very well get kicked out of next CL by ManCity and Spurs.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Clearly he is taking a piss at us.



No,its iinfi.His posts are always serious 

or he is the biggest WUM ever born...



desiibond said:


> haha. 5 points ahead of ManU after 10 games and now 10 points behind. Chelsea is the SouthAfrica of Soccer. Atleast, LFC is climbing up the ladder slowly and may get a chance compete for final CL spot (up from relegation zone) while Chelsea might very well get kicked out of next CL by ManCity and Spurs.



Unfortunately there is no chance of Liverpool getting a CL spot or Chelsea missing out on it.


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2011)

iinfi said:


> liverpool are back in the title hunt after beating stoke.....


*img706.imageshack.us/img706/6118/chefarsenal.gif


----------



## iinfi (Feb 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No,its iinfi.His posts are always serious







Arsenal_Gunners said:


> or he is the biggest WUM ever born...
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there is no chance of Liverpool getting a CL spot or Chelsea missing out on it.





which club will u gunners start supporting if taken over by a trillionaire ...



> Chelsea are planning a summer clear-out which could include Didier Drogba, Florent Malouda, John Obi Mikel, Jose Bosingwa and Yuri Zhirkov as owner Roman Abramovich looks to bring in cash after the signings of Fernando Torres and David Luiz.
> Full story: The Sun



the sun has been reading my posts.... thieves


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2011)

> which club will u gunners start supporting if taken over by a trillionaire ...



oooh iinfi trying to add some fuel to the raging fire here.



> the sun has been reading my posts.... thieves


No PF there


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2011)

iinfi said:


> which club will u gunners start supporting if taken over by a trillionaire ...


*img706.imageshack.us/img706/6118/chefarsenal.gif

It's about accepting what is right and what is wrong. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No PF there


that made me chuckle.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 4, 2011)

is there any website which legally streams football matches played in europe across continents? i know it wud be paid of course.
wat do u think abt chelsea tv, arsenal tv or manU or liverpool? do they show all the matches the clubs play LIVE?
commentary on the club channels will be highly biased .. so i dont like it. so was jus looking at a common platform which will show all matches..
if the site is blocked by the ISP .. then its a diff story ....


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2011)

MyP2P.eu :: Free Live Sports on your PC, Live Football, MLB, NBA, NHL and more...

Download Veetle and Sopcast. Most used softwares.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 4, 2011)

ico said:


> It's about accepting what is right and what is wrong.



for the last several years manU and Real madrid have been supporting clubs across europe sustain business .... we started a bit late and took it one step ahead ... city are taking it to the nxt level ... . do u know without money the smaller clubs in europe wud v vanished. why did they start trading players in the first place. dont think the money which starts with manU real or chelsea or city ends up only into the pockets of the owners!!! it does go down right till the grassroots of some place in football which helps smaller teams/clubs.
eg. will liverpool ever have paid so much for the ajax man suarez n newcastle man carrol? the extra money which u think is destroying football is actually helping it build a stronger and wider base. ajax will use it to build a bigger academy bring more from across the globe which is helping soccer grow.
in the last 7 years the premiership has become stronger .... fifa n uefa cant digest the epicentre of football moving from central to western europe (read UK).  So they make some reason and end up saying money is destroying the game. u guys listen to them ... end up shouting here ...



ico said:


> MyP2P.eu :: Free Live Sports on your PC, Live Football, MLB, NBA, NHL and more...
> 
> Download Veetle and Sopcast. Most used softwares.



yea i have these already ...
i used to watch form here ... *atdhe.net/watchtv.html but see now ..hehe
so i thought instead of hunting for streams every time i want to watch if there is a legal site which is affordable .... i cud watch frm there .... over time most of these sites will be blocked ... huh....
k man ... thanks anyway .. till such time it runs ... good ... wonder if there is a open source broadcasting (read free broadcasting) which will come up in the near future ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2011)

Club TVs only provide live commentary at the most,since the broadcasters have the right.Or show games which aren't televised such as reserves or pre season.
Streams are your best bet.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Club TVs only provide live commentary at the most,since the broadcasters have the right.Or show games which aren't televised such as reserves or pre season.
> Streams are your best bet.



oh .. ok .. thanks for the clarification ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Unfortunately there is no chance of Liverpool getting a CL spot or Chelsea missing out on it.


True, but I'll take 5th or 6th with decent quality of football played.
And oh would love to see Spurs or even Man City to get Chelsea out of top 4, know won't happen, but really want those cvnts fvcked big time.


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2011)

Not in a mood to argue anymore.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 4, 2011)

Chelsea fans are not worth arguing either. Waste of energy.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 4, 2011)

I wasn't arguing. It was a full-blown rant.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2011)

Cesc is on a spree on his way to Newcastle 


> Andrei had a late night... Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/gzmc2mvj - Shared by cesc4official





> Johan doing weights with his head! Strong guy! Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/gy57ihzj - Shared by cesc4official





> *Rosicky dreaming about finally scoring a goal*.... Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/h2fxxesj - Shared by cesc4official


Owned 



			
				Wilshere said:
			
		

> Wow dangerous to have a kip these days! Need some coffee to stay awake or im gonna be broadcasted all over here!


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 4, 2011)

Can arsenal stop messi 

I think yes what about u ??

Barcelona set Arsenal their greatest test on UEFA.COM


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2011)

Not really,if their team is even close to clicking.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 5, 2011)

He can be stopped, he ain't any God or something.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2011)

All this "stopping Messi" stuff is bollocks.He isn't their only threat.
Just work hard & deny them the space to pass and move.Messi can still conjure up something on his own,in that case-tough luck.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2011)

The Hindu : States / Other States : 6.4 earthquake strikes North-East



> No immediate report of any damage or casualty has been received.



*** the media .... if this was in a metro (God forbid) there wud be 100000 lines of reporting abt how govt provided no aid ....
now since its the north-east region .. no one will bother ... poor people v to live in the cold in open tents now ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2011)

Big interview: Liverpool's owner, John W Henry | Sport | The Guardian



> Liverpool's American owner, John Henry, has criticised Chelsea for their extravagant transfer window spending, questioning the commitment of Roman Abramovich's club to Uefa's financial fair-play rules. In an exclusive interview with the Guardian, Henry suggested Chelsea may be planning to "evade" the rules and called on the governing body to ensure they are strictly followed by all clubs. The fair-play rules, which require clubs to spend only the income they make and not rely on subsidies from owners, come into effect from next season to 2014.
> 
> "I was surprised Monday morning to receive an offer [from Chelsea for Fernando Torres] in that amount [£50m] at the same time they were announcing such large losses [£71m for 2009-10]," Henry said. "The big question is just how effective the financial fair-play rules are going to be. Perhaps some clubs support the concept in order to limit the spending of other clubs, while implementing activities specifically designed to evade the rules they publicly support. We can only hope that Uefa has the ability and determination to enforce what they have proposed."
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2011)

Wojciech Szczesny  said:
			
		

> My dad got sent off for punching Roberto Mancini in the face.
> I can't wait to play against Mancini now. Maybe he will remember



Inside the weird world of Arsenal's new No1, Wojciech Szczesny | Football | The Guardian
Great stuff.


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2011)

seriously, he's hilarious.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2011)

stoke v come from backside and v won now...
whose backside?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2011)

^
Diaby and Arshavin fill in for Song and Nasri.Should be strong enough to beat Newcastle.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2011)

Arsenal, Manchester City, Manchester United and Tottenham are all involved on a bumper day of Premier League, Championship and Football League action.

bbc v gone mad


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2011)

Good chance to move up to sixth now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 5, 2011)

WTF


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2011)

tevez hattrick ..burji on a hatrick


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank You abyss88, saved me from googling to confirm iinfi's post


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2011)

wat?? my post was correct

btw i still cant believe you were searching all over the net for bent's second goal....HAHAHHA real ROTFL

in OTHER NEWS

BBC Sport - Cricket - ICC bans Salman Butt, Mohammad Asif & Mohammad Amir
Butt has received a 10-year ban, five of which are suspended, Asif seven years - two suspended - and Amir five.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 5, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Thank You abyss88, saved me from googling to confirm iinfi's post





more ROFLCOPTER news to come


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2011)

er Arsenal_Gunners, speak something


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2011)

i was watching the scores on BBC and thought all matches are over for good at halftime n started working .....
jus turned on BBC live again at the 86th min ... wat was that match abt ...
and .... 38 goals in a day?????? WTF .... still one match to go ....  another 6-7 on the cards ......45 goals in a day!!

van bhurji cud not complete his hat-trick


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2011)

What a fvcking game!Ok we fvcked up big time but it was too good to be true at 4-0 so I was prepared for some sort of historical comeback

Djourou's injury played a bigger factor than Diaby's Red Card IMO.We have held on with 10 men before but Koscielny and Squillachi can't play together at all.

Btw. if I were in Diaby's position,I would have punched that cvnt right in the face.It was a 100% leg breaker and Diaby has had his share already.I won't blame him for the draw.

Let's just hope for some points droppage this weekend and ignore the wankfest and move on...
Oh and hope Song+DJ are back soon.The injuries are mounting fairly quickly.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 5, 2011)

I have seen the worst defending by a team in my life who gave away a fu(kin 4 goal lead! Still can't believe what I saw.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2011)

3rd was never a penalty and 4th was unstoppable.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2011)

40.... manU game keeps up with the spirit of the day

**ck ... its 42


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 5, 2011)

Things are getting exciting at the top...Spurs can kick Chelsea out  if they continue this form...and if Chelsea loses some...like the next against liverpool...
Aww man United's match coming up but am so tired after Assassin's Creed II that can't stay awake any longer...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2011)

Arsenal Mania - Forum - View topic - PL: Newcastle vs Arsenal, Sat 05th Feb, 15:00, ATVO



Can't get why are they abusing Diaby though


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2011)

Disgraceful performance.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 5, 2011)

Wtf...1-2???


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2011)

plz dont thk utd will drop pts here


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 6, 2011)

wilshere ranted against dowd,got scared as **** and deleted it


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 6, 2011)

wow wolves 2-1 against manu 67 min


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2011)

Arsenalist - Arsenal Video Premier League Highlights
Look at Diaby's leg.Heart in mouth stuff...


----------



## iinfi (Feb 6, 2011)

scholes a disgrace once again .... hand of god ass****


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 6, 2011)

2mins + fergie time left


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats it 3 points dropped


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

I had cried today, honestly.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2011)

****KKKKKKking GET IN.A POINT GAINED!
I KNEW our game wasn't going to go as planned,and I KNEW Utd. were going to lose/draw.(hence a bit relaxed attitude in my last post  )

Invincibles?are you having a laugh?Fvck off.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 6, 2011)

all united fans will say today is

Many Congratulations Wolves ... enjoy the weekend ....


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ****KKKKKKking GET IN.A POINT GAINED!
> I KNEW our game wasn't going to go as planned,and I KNEW Utd. were going to lose/draw.(hence a bit relaxed attitude in my last post  )
> 
> Invincibles?are you having a laugh?Fvck off.



GET THE **** IN!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2011)

iinfi said:


> all united fans will say today is
> 
> fvck off referee



fixed.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 6, 2011)

@ico, Same here, just for different club.
Pathetic performance by United, absolutely shocking!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2011)

Arsenal Mania - Forum - View topic - English Premier League 2010/11


*www.sportingintelligence.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Football-bloody-hell.jpg

This title sums up the day.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

GET THE **** IN!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

time for this again. 

*workersbravo.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/mick-mccarthy-smirk.gif


----------



## iinfi (Feb 6, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> fixed.



????
utd played badly n didnt win ...


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 6, 2011)

Barcelona 3-0 Atletico Madrid. Messi Scoring a hat-trick


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 6, 2011)

It's just one loss..AGAINST A TEAM WHO IS IN THE BOTTOM THREE of the league..

Hope these guys don't lose their focus now..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ****KKKKKKking GET IN.A POINT GAINED!
> I KNEW our game wasn't going to go as planned,and I KNEW Utd. were going to lose/draw.(hence a bit relaxed attitude in my last post  )
> 
> Invincibles?are you having a laugh?Fvck off.





*i.imgur.com/M7H7x.png

Wonder FA will fine him like they did to Ryan


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Wonder FA will fine him like they did to Ryan


Wilshere is English. No action will be taken and rightly so because he's English.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2011)

Chezza said:
			
		

> It is hard to make any comments on today's game without using the magic word "referee"... Thought he was brilliant today...


Chezney shows how to do it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2011)

Kenny Dalglish said:
			
		

> The fans should give Fernando the reception he deserves. How they choose to do that is up to them.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

Time for ze Rafa rant.

[youtube]fOaZYhTd2BU[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2011)

Wtf on you about? Anyway it wasn't a "rant". You don't "rant" in such a clear cut voice.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

Still it is hilarious. 

On Chelshit's  official YouTube account:

[youtube]7B5ftOV3FYA[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe it's just me only but I thought he spoke very well the truth


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Maybe it's just me only but I thought he spoke very well the truth


The truth is always hilarious.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2011)

ico said:


> On Chelshit's  official YouTube account:
> 
> [youtube]7B5ftOV3FYA[/youtube]


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

Embarrassing and small-time, isn't it?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, it's more of hilarious


----------



## iinfi (Feb 6, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Pepe Reina defends Fernando Torres Chelsea move
finally someone has talked sme sense...

Injured: Alex (knee), Benayoun (Achilles), Zhirkov (calf)


Zirkov's cow's kid has a problem and he has gone to russia ... i m dismayed


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

btw, Paul Scholes is a ****ing cheat. Tried to punch the ball into the net. He did it against Zenit St. Petersburg too.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2011)

iinfi talking of "sense" *img843.imageshack.us/img843/2861/houllier.gif


----------



## iinfi (Feb 6, 2011)

ico said:


> btw, Paul Scholes is a ****ing cheat. Tried to punch the ball into the net. He did it against Zenit St. Petersburg too.



yes hez maradona's puppy


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

di Matteo sacked???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2011)

Big Sam for West Brom


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/9959/bannerfail.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2011)

Someone make a GIF of Ivanovic and Cech


----------



## iinfi (Feb 6, 2011)

as always strikers lose their touch the moment they hit the pitch @ Stamford Bridge ...
torres has been a complete waste of money ..... we mite lose this match 2 or 3 nil....
wat sense it made to play 3 strikers without a winger is beyond me


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

Get the **** in!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Someone make a GIF of Ivanovic and Cech



 I thought he was going to beat him up Lehmann style.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

*www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Chelsea+v+Liverpool+Premier+League+dtKpDFcKejdl.jpg

Get the **** in11111111111


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2011)

FVCK OFF Chelsea. Get the fvck off the Premiership table. 

EDIT: I meant title. Dare I say table is even better 

Where are ya Chelsea lads?   You were denied two penalties come on moan the fvck


----------



## iinfi (Feb 6, 2011)

as expected


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

hahahahah Chelsea can **** off!!!!  Joke of a club.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2011)

Chelsea's revival stopped in its tracks.
All PF's fault!!!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 6, 2011)

team selection was made under pressure ... made no sense to start with 3 strikers .... lost it there ..n there was no passion to win .....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2011)

iinfi, I think PF was playing in Torres skin suit. That's teh problem


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2011)

CHELSEA CAN FVCK OFF!!!  Things like these make Liverpool a great club. 



iinfi said:


> team selection was made under pressure ... made no sense to start with 3 strikers .... lost it there ..n there was no passion to win .....


*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/Smileys/default/jong.gif


----------



## iinfi (Feb 6, 2011)

ico said:


> CHELSEA CAN FVCK OFF!!!  Things like these make Liverpool a great club.



that can be voted as the joke of the decade .... 
as i said .. strikers coming to club instantaneously lose their touch ... it has happened time n again .... and its happened today again ... its the 5th time this season we have failed to capitalize when top teams dropped points .. initially when were on top and now when we are trailing ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 6, 2011)

iinfi said:


> that can be voted as the joke of the decade ....
> as i said .. strikers coming to club instantaneously lose their touch ... it has happened time n again .... and its happened today again ... its the 5th time this season we have failed to capitalize when top teams dropped points .. initially when were on top and now when we are trailing ....


You mean PF?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2011)

Now need Liverpool to do it against Utd. and lose by a nice 2 goal margin vs. us.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> FVCK OFF Chelsea. Get the fvck off the Premiership table.
> 
> EDIT: I meant title. Dare I say table is even better
> 
> Where are ya Chelsea lads?   You were denied two penalties come on moan the fvck


----------



## iinfi (Feb 6, 2011)

title is officially away from us now .... with or without torres we are in the title race till today ... now its beyond us ... but if we continue like this we wont even qualify for the CL ... 
Chelsea team is more or less like the Indian cricket team ....

we can moan abt penalties when we play well and deserve to win .... not today


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 6, 2011)

Heck yea, Pool now outdone Crapsea both times...hypocrite Torres even played! Pool didn't even need Suarez or Carroll...
I think Crapsea need Xavi, Iniesta and C.Ronaldo in midfield, Messi with Dog-ba and Torres in front and Ferdinand, Vidic and Cambiasso in back, let's see if they can manage a win.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2011)

Crapsea
Ronaldo in the mid
Cambiasso at back


*img843.imageshack.us/img843/2861/houllier.gif


----------



## ico (Feb 7, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Dog-ba


*Dogbra


----------



## iinfi (Feb 7, 2011)

ico said:


> *Dogbra



drogba is still not back to full fitness .... severe bout of malaria has weakened him a lot ... how often have we seen him losing aerial battles in the past ...


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 7, 2011)

ico said:


> *Dogbra


Perfect


----------



## ico (Feb 7, 2011)

FVCK OFF CHELSEA!!!! 

*@A_G*

I've increased Avatar dimensions. Because it makes no difference if you're uploading the image which is well within 32kB.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2011)

Cheers for that.Happy with mine atm.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2011)

Missed the match, was travelling.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 7, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Missed the match, was travelling.



Good that you missed it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2011)

^ The last time we played Pool, I was again travelling and we lost. 

PS: desiibond, ico, Pool_Fan et al: please recommend me a decent Android phone (10-20K). I checked out Galaxy Ace on Univercell. Is it available in the market yet?

I'm using an N79 right now and I'd like to move to the Android platform without losing the functionality I'm getting from my current phone (a 3.2MP cam would suffice, though).


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 7, 2011)

@Kl@w-24, You should avoid Sammy, their update policy sucks


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2011)

^ Samsung? But I've heard their Android phones are the best in the market. :S


----------



## ico (Feb 7, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> PS: desiibond, ico, Pool_Fan et al: please recommend me a decent Android phone (10-20K). I checked out Galaxy Ace on Univercell. Is it available in the market yet?
> 
> I'm using an N79 right now and I'd like to move to the Android platform without losing the functionality I'm getting from my current phone (a 3.2MP cam would suffice, though).


For 12k, nothing beats LG Optimus One P500.  [vfm android fone for those who are tight on budget. Selling in loads. Lacks flash for camera]

But I'd strongly suggest you to wait as Samsung is refreshing their Android line up which is long due. Get any one of them.

But at the moment, it is Motorola Defy @ 18k. Motorola DEFY - Full phone specifications 



ithehappy said:


> @Kl@w-24, You should avoid Sammy, their update policy sucks


well, users are always complaining about this with every company. Only Google Nexus series fones get the updates quickly "officially."

You can always use custom ROMs.


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 7, 2011)

tough matches for manu lined up

MANC
Chelsea (2 matches)
LIVEPOOL and
ARSENAL 

they have lost to wolves and will definately lost to atleast 3 of them


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 7, 2011)

^^n00b


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 7, 2011)

^^

 @ the arses for still wanking over the invincibles.we never wanted the invincibles tag anyways,besides wolves needed some charity 

 @ Chelsea.70mn worth of spending and still absolute sh1te 
Meireles has won me respect,after yesterday but  @ Maxi pad


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'm using an N79 right now and I'd like to move to the Android platform without losing the functionality I'm getting from my current phone (a 3.2MP cam would suffice, though).


LG Optimus One P500 @ 12.5k. Not the best of cams, but have personally tried the phone and found it great. Has Android Froyo and it is upgradeable to Android 2.3 Gingerbread as well. 
For a budget of 20k, you have more options though....



XTerminator said:


> besides wolves needed some charity


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, fellas! Will be going to the market tomorrow to check out the scene over here (I'm in Bhopal right now). 

Okay, so I checked out the Moto Defy and I'm suitably impressed. 
One last thing however - how much should my existing phone (N79, good condition, only the USB slot cover is broken but I still have it with me, screen guard, black) fetch me? I just need a rough idea, a figure around which I can base my asking price.


----------



## ico (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a Nokia. I expect it to go for 6k.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2011)

^ Okay, thanks! I'll try to stretch it to 8K in that case.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 7, 2011)

Give it to a family member


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2011)

^ That was actually an option, but none of them need it at the moment. Might as well recoup some cash. 

*Ashley Cole - England Player Of The Year.* 

He may be a cvnt, but he is a damn fine player.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 7, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> He may be a cvnt, but he is a damn fine *player*.




Yup he is a *player*.that's why he is a CVnt...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Schteve McClaren sacked by Wolfsburg!! *



keviv219 said:


> Yup he is a *player*.that's why he is a CVnt...



Ahh, should have used *footballer*.


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2011)

[youtube]P3MBs52J3wU[/youtube]

Miyaichi debut for Feyenoord.


----------



## Baker (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentina to play a friendly in Kolkata...  



> Kolkata, Feb 7 (PTI) In December 2008, legendary DiegoMaradona had set foot in this football-crazy city. ComeSeptember 2, another Argentine stalwart Lionel Messi is setto arrive with his national team.
> 
> 
> Buzz up!If everything goes as per the plan, it will be a doublebonanza of sorts for football lovers here, as Argentina willplay against either Spain or Portugal in the one-lakh capacityYuba Bharati Krirangan.
> ...



it is indeed a great news for argentina fans.. lets pack to kolkata.....


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 9, 2011)

holy sh1t


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentina... vs Spain... or Portugal...


----------



## Baker (Feb 9, 2011)

lets kick some spaniards a$$ this time...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2011)

You kicked it last time,its Portugal now.

3 gooners in action at Wembley.England vs. Denmark.


----------



## ico (Feb 9, 2011)

Baker said:


> lets kick some spaniards a$$ this time...


Comparing Argentina to Spain at the moment is a joke.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2011)

^Nobody is comparing.
Media is building  this up as Messi v Ronaldo.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 9, 2011)

We are back in the title hunt


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2011)

^Good for you


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 9, 2011)

fvcking internationals


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2011)

^Saving this for when the injury news comes.Looking forward to Wilshere's first start for England.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 9, 2011)

any channel telecasting these matches?

 or streams FTW?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 9, 2011)

^ Not sure, but SET Pix might be showing it.


----------



## Baker (Feb 9, 2011)

abyss88 said:


> any channel telecasting these matches?
> 
> or streams FTW?



enjoy here

ATDHE.Net - Watch Free Live Sports TV


----------



## iinfi (Feb 9, 2011)

hahahah

NEWS: ATDHE.NET domain was seized. We will continue on with the website and live streaming at atdhe. 

good man .. i was crying coz the original one was seized by US homeland ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2011)

Theo & Jack both subbed unhurt.
Ronaldo scored and Messi provided an assist.1-1 at HT.

Rosicky scored after centuries


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 10, 2011)

West Ham defeat Tottenham Hotspur in battle for Olympic Stadium | Sport | The Guardian


----------



## Baker (Feb 10, 2011)

argentina won by late penalty by MESSIIIIIIIIII


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2011)

Baker said:


> argentina won by late penalty by MESSIIIIIIIIII



It is a pointless friendly.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow,interesting development regarding the Spurs stadium.
Levy had all but shelved the idea of New White Hart Lane.I think the Olympic stadium and moving away from Tottenham was their only hope of getting a new stadium.

To sum it up-They are Feckd


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 10, 2011)

football rich list


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2011)

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/feb/10/manchester-city-tottenham-hotspur-deloitte

Barcelona has £375m debt??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2011)

The main reason we were able to tell them to fvck off in the Summer.
They are getting a shirt sponsor next season.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 10, 2011)

With Affelay in for only 3 mil...we can tell cesc to fvck off.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Branislav Ivanovic* signs new five-and-a-half-year contract.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2011)

abyss88 said:


> With Affelay in for only 3 mil...we can tell cesc to fvck off.


Haha,too bad Barca management and players just can't stop licking his arse.If only they were like you.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 11, 2011)

A year and half with Barca and we'll have the next Xavi or Iniesta in Affelay. He was bought precisely because Cesc wanted to play for Arsenal.

I know its goal.garbage but 

chelsea-owner-roman-abramovich-plotting-50m-swoop-for Fabregas


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2011)

Goal.com recycling The Sun exclusive=bollocks...

*www.fcbarca.com/images/news/35380.jpg
Is this for real?


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 11, 2011)

unfortunately...but gotta get in some money


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 11, 2011)

abyss88 said:


> With Affelay in for only 3 mil...we can tell cesc to fvck off.



That's interesting, him for 3M was like a steal though.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.fcbarca.com/images/news/35380.jpg
> Is this for real?


 what a shite jersey



> Daniel Agger has delivered a four-letter verdict on Liverpool under Roy Hodgson.
> 
> The Anfield defender admitted: "We were s***."







> Torres: Some Liverpool fans play-act for cameras
> Wednesday, 9 February 2011 10:32AM GMT | Sport, Football
> 
> New Chelsea signing Fernando Torres believes Liverpool fans who were pictured burning their 'Torres 9' jerseys were play-acting for the cameras.
> ...



And he's right


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 11, 2011)

> The striker also refused to be drawn into a war of words with former manager Kenny Dalglish reagrding the Reds boss's dismissive talk of the Spaniard.



I like this part. I'm willing to wait till the end of the season when they start counting his goals.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll rather count our points


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2011)

Hodgson has joined WBA.Back to where he feels at home I guess.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmm, he should do well, good luck to him. Though WBA were known for playing decent attacking footie, Roy certainly won't do that. Can see a culture shock there.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 11, 2011)

Woy for WBA! 
Hope Di Matteo gets another bite of ze cherry at some other club.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 11, 2011)

Hopefully they stay up and he can sign Konchesky, and Poulsen from us


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ Why??? What has WBA ever done to you lot??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2011)

DJ and Song both declared fit.Huge boost for tomorrow and Barca.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

Xavi interview: Paul Scholes is the best midfielder in last 20 years | Mail Online

Xavi 
Scholes


----------



## nims11 (Feb 12, 2011)

United are gonna thrash City today


----------



## Rahim (Feb 12, 2011)

City are giving a good account of themselves.....

Nani scores!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 12, 2011)

manyoo to win plox


----------



## Rahim (Feb 12, 2011)

Brilliant goal by Rooney 

2-1 to United


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2011)

The only thing Wooney has done all this season. Good goal.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 12, 2011)

It was a stunning goal.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

Goal of the season.

Awesome touch by Nani for his goal. Finish too.
Smalling was impressive.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 12, 2011)

amazing goal......  the cockiness... later was even better


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

wayne rooney said:
			
		

> "i think it's the best goal i've ever scored, i saw it coming over and i thought, why not? I was just delighted to see it go in the net and get the three points. Nine times out of 10 they go into the stand… it's the first overhead kick i've scored since turning professional."


.            .


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Goal of the season.




Excellent goal but not the goal of the season.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

Given the circumstances and opposition....

OK not "THE" GotS but right there.

BTW he got MotM for that goal. He was kept silent all match by Kompany.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 12, 2011)

We are out of next season's champions league 

Liverpool are back in the title hunt btw....with that smashing goal by pepe reina


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Mike Summerbee Bitter Blue.‬&rlm;



			
				His Wiki said:
			
		

> Gained fame on 12/2/2011 for trawling out a stat live on tv, then, when the stat was proven to be incorrect, said "I don't believe in stats."



Insane


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2011)

Rooney's goal today against City was INSANE!

Deserves goal of the year award!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2011)

Huge win for Utd. today.Thought it was going to be a draw.

What a routine win for us!When was the last time we got a straight forward win like this 
RVP is scoring truckloads,hopefully he stays fit.Berbawho?


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Rooney's goal today against City was INSANE!
> 
> Deserves goal of the year award!


Never knew that you started watching football from today.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 12, 2011)

United defeated Sitty again . Whatever they do, how much they spend, they are still the baby boys. The most expensive club of the season !! Crap.
Rooney's goal- Great, but this type of goal always backed up by luck imo. 
Very happy to see Gunners won, but not happy how Pool drawn against Wigan. They should have won it. Suarez unlucky  but Meriles !! WTF?
Waiting eagerly for the Spurs-Sunderland, should be a cracker.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2011)

^Closet gooner.

Barcelona game is finally here.COMEON ARSENAL!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 12, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> The most expensive club of the season !!


Wouldn't that be Chelsea?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe, I don't know actually...
Both are playing with money...so both are crap


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh dear,looks like ESPN will be showing cricket from next week on all their channels!Just checked the schedule and WC lasts till fvcking April!! 
Only consolation is that there is a 14 day long international break in March.

Ten Action carrying both CC and Barca games.Time to subscribe.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> Very happy to see Gunners won, but not happy how Pool drawn against Wigan. They should have won it.


You sure that you support United??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2011)

> Wenger: 'There is a chance' Nasri could be fit for Barcelona.


Brilliant news,even if he isn't fit for Barca.We need all hands on deck now.


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2011)

so, what are we gonna do? streams?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

You mean no Footie?
****


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 12, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> You sure that you support United??



sure from my heart. but I love Arsenal and Liverpool too, what's the problem with that?


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> You sure that you support United??


He's level-headed. Just like me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2011)

Arsenal have only 3 PL games in the rest of February and March combined,so that is bearable.

Choppy streams ftw.


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is the PL goal of the decade:

[youtube]bYGLjTg2m78[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 12, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Only consolation is that there is a 14 day long international break in March.


Consolation? From Fvcking internationals? 
I know what you mean but  with the internationals, the injuries/fatigue/loss of momentum they cause, winds me up. 
Anyway Live Stream ftw...


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 12, 2011)

ico said:


> Here is the PL goal of the decade:
> 
> [youtube]bYGLjTg2m78[/youtube]



Awesome. Last decade, not this


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Consolation? From Fvcking internationals?
> I know what you mean but  with the internationals, the injuries/fatigue/loss of momentum they cause, winds me up.
> Anyway Live Stream ftw...



I meant solely in terms of TV as you noted.We lose half of our players in those breaks,so I know 

Spud down 1-0


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 12, 2011)

I should keep my gob shut, don't wanna jinx it


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2011)

Reyes scored.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 12, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> sure from my heart. but I love Arsenal and Liverpool too, what's the problem with that?



Good to see somebody with that attitude  I follow both United and Liverpool.
If one just gloats and goes gaga over the team he/she supports and refuses to acknowledge the quality elsewhere, then he/she is missing a lot.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2011)

Then you are simply football fans.Nothing wrong with that,just don't laugh at Utd's rivals' plight.

Or go boasting about if they win stuff..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 12, 2011)

In that case, I follow Liverpool, Liverpool Reserves, Liverpool Academy


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 12, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Good to see somebody with that attitude  I follow both United and Liverpool.


Thanks.


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Then you are simply football fans.Nothing wrong with that,just don't laugh at Utd's rivals' plight.
> 
> Or go boasting about if they win stuff..



I never did that in my life. If Arsenal defeats United and take this season I will gladly accept it, same for Pool too. But also keep in mind, I HATE Crapsea and Sitty most. If they got relegated I will very very happy. 
and of course I love Football, everybody supports a club and that's United for me, forever.


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2011)

I support Arsenal and Ajax.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2011)

Barca away at Gijon.Some niggles to Xavi and co. can't be bad for us.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought books on Johan Cruyff, Cantona and Keane......


----------



## Apple Juice (Feb 12, 2011)

i supp0rts barca n inter.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> In that case, I follow Liverpool, Liverpool Reserves, Liverpool Academy


cool man +1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I should keep my gob shut, don't wanna jinx it



i need to learn to shut the fvck up


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2011)

Gijon leading Barca 

Puyol is not playing.Out with a knee injury apparently.Good stuff!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 13, 2011)

Spurs win 2-1. Day ruined. Good night.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 13, 2011)

We will win the treble this season .... 

1. CL
2. FA Cup
3. first prize on How to ***up 4 times


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 13, 2011)

> Liverpool are back in the title hunt
> btw...with that smashing goal by pepe
> reina


 what was that?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2011)

ico said:


> Never knew that you started watching football from today.





oh come on..which goal you think is better than this?


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> oh come on..which goal you think is better than this?


Couldn't actually find the Bolton Wanderers goal which I wanted to post.

But here's one of the many better goals which I could easily find: MEGAVIDEO - I'm watching it


----------



## Baker (Feb 13, 2011)

whole espn/star showing same kricket match at a time.... 
what abt EPL matches in weekend...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 13, 2011)

Live streams is the only option. They will rather show bloody Canada v Kenya shite.. Morons.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2011)

Must be getting huge money from the ads on all 3 channels.Can't blame them.
Bloody thing lasts about 45 days,and thats not even including the warm up games  
Even FIFA WC lasted 30 days...


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 13, 2011)

WTF? Why? There are other dedicated Cricket channels, Ten Cricket, Star Cricket, Neo Cricket.....Why messing Espn/Star Sports schedule !! 
Please advice a Live streaming website.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2011)

Myp2p.eu has all the links.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 14, 2011)

God bless ten action+


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2011)

And Pix,no matter how sh1t it is,for the FA cup .


----------



## iinfi (Feb 14, 2011)

i m home for a week .. thought of watching sme games on TV .... no games on espn/star .... wat a waste these guys are.... i cant imagine people can show the same game in 3 channels at the same time .....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2011)

^^Chelsea game is on TV,1:25 am tomorrow.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2011)

iinfi said:


> no games on espn/star .... wat a waste these guys are.... i cant imagine people can show the same game in 3 channels at the same time .....


Yes, these guys are fu(kin crappy idiots.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 14, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Chelsea game is on TV,1:25 am tomorrow.


thanks


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 14, 2011)

abyss88 said:


> God bless ten action+



At least you won't miss any La Liga action  At least not after missing an entire season


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 14, 2011)

Faces don't fit as journo lifts lid on Sparta's identity scam - Soccer, Sport - Independent.ie

wtf 

We have a Europa League game against them btw


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> At least you won't miss any La Liga action  At least not after missing an entire season



 

what we need here is sky sports. but ten action is a step in right direction


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 14, 2011)

The real Ronaldo has retired.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 14, 2011)

*thebusbyway.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/2yuzz89.gif

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/9411/cel.gif
Look at the bench's celebration.
SAF said "Oh Fvck" 

Anyone got a gif of Evra's celebration?


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2011)

You don't have to use the word "real."

Ronaldo has retired.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 14, 2011)

People loved him irrespective of the club or nationality.


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 14, 2011)

rooney's goal was just a stroke of luck .It came just 1 in 10 times


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2011)

@Ishu, Can't stop laughing at Anderson's reaction, remind me of .... leave it.



way2jatin said:


> rooney's goal was just a stroke of luck .It came just 1 in 10 times


As I said earlier, these type of goals gotta have some luck support.
1 in 10 times? LOL. That's why Rooney is there, NOT YOU.


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2011)

Honestly saying, Jatin plays better than Rooney at our level.  Both are similar in their build though.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 14, 2011)

way2jatin said:


> rooney's goal was just a stroke of luck .It came just 1 in 10 times


 .... talk about luck....
how many can even come close to executing such a kick ... leave alone make it end up at the back of the net .... the goal will go down as one of the all time best goals .... and in the context of the season it is a premiership winning goal (psychologically)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 14, 2011)

It's not even Rooney's personal best.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2011)

Just for the record it was an amazing goal,which shows Rooney's great technical ability.
It may well turn out to be the goal of the season depending on the importance of the result.I certainly felt Utd. were going to drop points in that.


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2011)

iinfi said:


> .... talk about luck....
> how many can even come close to executing such a kick ... leave alone make it end up at the back of the net .... the goal will go down as one of the all time best goals .... and in the context of the season it is a premiership winning goal (psychologically)


This post was not made by iinfi.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 14, 2011)

^^^ ??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 14, 2011)

iinfi has a multiple personalities which switches in each countries. We have seen two of those with India and UAE


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2011)

ico said:


> Both are similar in their build though.


Secret revealed! 

I think Torres will score his first goal for Crapsea tonight. Let's see...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2011)

Tribute to Ronaldo.The best striker of our generation.
Although Henry will be my favourite because I saw much more of him.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 15, 2011)

but for his injuries and other problems in his personal life which affected his game he wud v been known as one of the all time greats ...if not the all time great ....

another very very poor performance ...end of first half .. and pressure getting the better of torres again


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fulham DJ playing 'A Town Called Hypocrisy' by lostprophets.


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## iinfi (Feb 15, 2011)

yet another sorry performance ... dont think loti will be spared now ....
but for cech  we wud v been fighting the relegation battle this season


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 15, 2011)

We won't win every game and we won't win the title every year. Get used to it.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> we won't win the title every year.


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2011)

Being rubbish even after spending £75m is laughable and inexcusable.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2011)

Absolutely. Crapsea and S|-|itty


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 15, 2011)

^ Say what you like.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 15, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> We won't win every game and we won't win the title every year. Get used to it.


doesnt matter if u dont win it each year...but atleast make an attempt .... 
the problem now is with loti ... not the players ... yday loti thought he was playing 4-3-3 while players we playing smething different ... we had decent individual performances .. but zero team effort ...

loti has already given up .... loser ... 
u dont gun for fourth spot .... u sud always aim for the highest possible result ... 
you shoot for the stars, you'll land on the tree tops – but if you shoot for the tree tops you'll land in the mud pit


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 15, 2011)

It all started after the sack of Ray wilkins.Was it really him, the real reason of our success last season ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally!!! you admit that crapsea sucks...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2011)

Nasri is back for Barca!W000T!
Nasri back in the squad, Rosicky returns too | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com

Brilliant article about the state of refereeing in the PL with some statistics.
BBC Sport - Football - Referees in the spotlight


----------



## nims11 (Feb 15, 2011)

valencia back in training!!! cant wait to watch him back on team.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 15, 2011)

i v not known anyone fiddle with a strong foundation so much so .. that it weakens the very structure of a building .... all the hard work done by mourinho is down the drain with stupid policies of the club management in trying to play beautiful football ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 15, 2011)

^ You worry too much.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 15, 2011)

Agreed....So what if you guys aren't gonna be winners this season OR even get selected for the CL(so it seems)....so what if your team is the leader when it comes to SVCKING...Everything will be fine...why worry about losing when it's MONEY the only thing crapsea cares about


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 15, 2011)

^ Jog on.


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2011)

@iinfi

You're such a melodrama.

So, you mean Roman Abromovich is destroying the club?

Point is, you assembled a world-class squad. Players reached their maxima last year and now their performance is a decreasing function as they're growing old.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 15, 2011)

*basicindia.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341bfed353ef00e553ab900c8834-800wi
*www.independent.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00163/ancelotti2_163303t.jpg

No?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 15, 2011)

*@ico:* I wish more people would understand that. They just blame the manager which, admittedly, is the easiest thing to do.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 15, 2011)

wow, nice to see to you not blaming the manager.

ok quick question to you kl@w, Torres is Ancelotti's signing or Roman's?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 15, 2011)

^ Nope. The players need to perform on the pitch, not the manager. There's only so much a manager can do from the touchline.

Who can say that the players are actually doing on the field what the gaffer told them to? And when it all goes pear-shaped, they know the manager's head will be the first one on the chopping block.

Torres is a show of faith in Ancelotti by the owner. We were in for him at the start of the season and Carlo was quoted as saying that him and Drogs can play together, way back in the summer. January just provided us the chance to get our man. Roman and Carlo both wanted him.

My guess is, Drogs will be leaving at the end of this season and there's a very high chance of Anelka+Malouda leaving as well. Torres, Sturridge and Neymar could be the 3-man strike-force next season.


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2011)

Torres or not, Luiz is certainly Ancelotti's signing.

Really impressed me yesterday. You can ignore the penalty though.

Chelsea would have been better off getting 2 players for £50m instead of only Torres. Marko Marin is one player whom I rate and anything above £15m would have done the job. Play him on the right wing instead of Anelka.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 15, 2011)

^ Yup, Luiz was Ancelotti's no. 1 target. Great hair, too.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 16, 2011)

He was very impressive in the first game itself.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2011)

Barcelona buzz is getting to me now.24 fcking more hours.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> My guess is, Drogs will be leaving at the end of this season and there's a very high chance of Anelka+Malouda leaving as well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2011)

Tottnum lumping it long to Crouch!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 16, 2011)

did anyone watch the second min of the spurs game ... is that a handball by Nesta .... i must be blind ..... Nesta's arm was extended no doubt .. but the ball hit his shoulder n not his arm .....
didnt get to see enough replays of that but commentators r claiming its a handball

Anyone??

Van der Vaart chipped ...Amelia pissed

milan are hell bent on breaking a couple of limbs of spurs players


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2011)

Gattuso pushes Redknapp's assistant in his face


----------



## iinfi (Feb 16, 2011)

milan playing with 12 men on the pitch



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Gattuso pushes Redknapp's assistant in his face



yea brave Gattuso ...hez still on the pitch .... he jus poked lambu ....ref is Gattuso's sassur

in betwn all the nonsense .... milan are playing sme good football

Gattuso finally gets a yellow ... disgrace .... atleast 2 milan players ... Gattuso and flamini sud v been sent off ....
expect 2000 lines of rant in tmrw's london newspapers


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2011)

Gattuso bangs the turf in frustration and throws a tantrum.Yellow and suspended for next leg 

Spurs 1-0
Tie over?


----------



## iinfi (Feb 16, 2011)

another fine example of UEFA looking to oust non-english clubs in the early stages of the competition ....

thats the spirit ...lambu scores ... good run by lennon after a ****Ing performance in the first half ..

is that corluka with blood on his ankle


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2011)

ZLATAN WITHA A SPACT..

offside


----------



## iinfi (Feb 16, 2011)

UEFA forgot to pay the assit. ref


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2011)

Gattuso taking on the whole spurs bench topless


----------



## iinfi (Feb 16, 2011)

it was for the push and not offside i think


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2011)

Headbutted a coach and threw some puches


----------



## iinfi (Feb 16, 2011)

Gattuso at it again ... monkey ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2011)

Same coach Joe Jordan targeted again.Must have said something to fvck Guttuso off.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 16, 2011)

Fight! Fight! Fight! AC Milan skipper Gennaro Gattuso marcxhes over to the sideline where he shakes hands with Harry Redknapp, then lunges for Joe Jordan. With Jordan showing no sign of backing down, the two men snarl at each other before Gattuso puts the skills he learned in Scotland as a Rangers player into service by trying to stick the nut on Jordan before being dragged away.


hahahah


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2011)

Gattuso is a legend.

[youtube]xJbHbH21Fmc[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow great job by Spurs, got to congratulate them. They make me taste humble pie over and over again.

*i51.tinypic.com/3359u3b.gif

 @ Roman Pavyluchenko


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm delighted to see Spurs performing this well in both the PL and CL.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2011)

Didn't see the 2nd Half, but Congrats Spurs. They have some real bright future.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 16, 2011)

butterflies would be an understatement..i've got elephants and blue whales doing tango and salsa together.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2011)

I can't wait to see Gunners raping Barcelona tonight...
Best of Luck to them


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Rahim (Feb 16, 2011)

Honestly Brca needs o be grounded.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 16, 2011)

Why do they _need_ to be grounded? Blatant jealousy at its peak


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Blatant Protest at its peak


Seems good


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 17, 2011)

bring on barca we wanna get ****ed


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2011)

Let's see what happens. I've no expectations. Should be an easy victory for Barca. We're sh!t in Europe and I know this.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

Last season the Barca game pretty much ended our season.Major injuries to Cesc,Shava,Gallas and the mental impact of the first 45 minutes took its toll.
This time we are very close to full strength and can match up to them.
There is no other feeling like watching the team you love go against the world's best in the CL.Hopefully we will do them tonight and at Nou Camp.
Come on ARSENAL!

Nasri starts!


			
				Arseblog said:
			
		

> Arsenal: Wojscez©®, Eboue, Djourou, Koscielny, Clichy, Song, Wilshere, Walcott, Fabregas, Nasri, Van Persie.
> 
> Subs: Almunia, Rosicky, Denilson, Squillaci, Arshavin, Gibbs, Bendtner
> 
> Barcelona: 11 ****s + 7 other ****s


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 17, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> There is no other feeling like watching the team you love go against the world's best in the CL.


true


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

Ten Action still wanking on Tottenham.Urgh!


----------



## Baker (Feb 17, 2011)

@ which time match starts... i thought 12:45 IST


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

1:15

Carlton Palmer talking a load of bollocks.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Let's see what happens. I've no expectations. Should be an easy victory for Barca. We're sh!t in Europe and I know this.



Oh! Wat an attitude!!
You should be a fan of Crapsea or S|-|itty


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2011)

^ Lay off the school playground lingo for a while and we might be able to decipher what you're trying to say.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow great ball from Nasri to Rob


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oooooooh, so close... Messi!


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2011)

Here starts the Mess(y) drama...if you chase him, you will be warned, if you touch him, Yellow card, if you foul him, forget it. Non sense


----------



## iinfi (Feb 17, 2011)

messi offcolor ... cud this be arse fortnight


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2011)

DAVID VILLAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! Gol gol gol gol gooool!!


----------



## Baker (Feb 17, 2011)

villa scored....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

Damn,we could have done without the early goal.RESPOND!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 17, 2011)

had barca not scored ... ref wud v stepped in to help


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2011)

Nah..Gunners defending poorly..gotta say  Midfield is shaky too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

We could have done much better on the ball.Look like nerves.
We do look to have a goal in us.

Oh and I really fear for Song.Think he'll see red.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 17, 2011)

if insane bengur has some head he will replace song with Denilson...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2011)

Song could have already seen a 2nd yellow for persistent fouling... lucky to be still on the pitch.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 17, 2011)

uefa in cost cutting mode ... they v not paid a dime to the assit referees ....HAHAHA

arse kids are good learners ... gk emulating messy(i) ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

Comeon RVP up your game!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 17, 2011)

uefa's second half cheque to ref bounced ...


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2011)

Song off, Cutie on...


----------



## iinfi (Feb 17, 2011)

burji pav scores ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

tightest angle ever!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2011)

ArrrVeePee scores! Nice finish but the GK left his near-post unguarded.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

Feeling so fvcking proud right now 



SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
OMG I AM ABOUT TO CRY


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2011)

ARSHAVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!! 2-1.............. great goal!!!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 17, 2011)

arses dancing .....


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2011)

RVP scored..way of celebration proved they were panicking

Yeeesss...Cutie scores....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

Boom Boom.The cannon has fired up the catalan's aasses.

FIVE FOOOT FOUR HE IS FIVE FOOT FOOOR
We have got ANDREY ARSHAVIN
FVCK ADEBAYOR!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2011)

Almost fooked it up in the end!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

FINALLLY Beaten THEM!

So so proud right now.No matter what happens at the noob camp,Arsenal have made me proud.

One of the best days I have seen as as Arsenal fan


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahah niaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes yes yes yes...
As I wished, Barcelona raped.
Now Mr. Wenger please for gods sake don't get over excited and start planning for 2nd leg.
I am Fu(kin happy tonight.
Good Night to Gunner fans
Hell Night to Barca - Crapsea- S|-|itty fans


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

Jack Wilshere-WHAT A GAME!He delivered everything it was expected of him.
CHEZNEY!-Saved our arse countless times!Game of his life!

Carlton Palmer-"walcock"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats to Arsenal. Hate the cringeworthy Mancs creaming for "let Arse knock Barca out, we'll fvck them" though.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent game and well played Arsenal...the winners deserve accolades.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

Lets win the CC nooooow!!!!!!
RVP INTERVIEW!GET IN!

No sound in RVP interview!Fvck off!

RVP AND Cesc INTERVIEW AGAIN!

Now we have got one over all the major sides in Europe 

Arsenalist - Arsenal Video Premier League Highlights
What a fvcking goal!Going mental watching it!!!No sleep tonight 

*goonertalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/25753_398279457248_683337248_3836629_7381978_n.jpg


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yes yes yes yes...
> As I wished, Barcelona raped.
> Now Mr. Wenger please for gods sake don't get over excited and start planning for 2nd leg.
> I am Fu(kin happy tonight.
> ...



lol, ithehappy, you're going too far with your Crapsea shite there.  Sometimes even I do the same, but I settle down later.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 17, 2011)

justice done ....F**K UEFA ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

A 19 year old boy,playing his first season with us was the best outfielder we had.
Amazing.THAT IS ARSENAL DNA XAVI!

What a fvcking night! 
*static.oleolecdn.com/media/main/static/arseblog/images/cannon.gif
B000000000M!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 17, 2011)

Aside from these wankfest of Mancs over this result, Shaktar won 2-3 away against Roma. Great result for them.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't sleep.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am going to stop commenting before matches 
Great win for the arses but if barca did score half of the chances they created, the story would have been different.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> I am going to stop commenting before matches


hmm why? Did you end up making a fool of yourself by saying something retarded again?


----------



## Krow (Feb 17, 2011)

And guess who's still got Cesc Fabregas?

FvCk Barcelona! They'll fear the Grove now. 

Come on you GOONERS! Do them at the Nou!


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 17, 2011)

What a game!!!

So after three years we finally have a capable goalie.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2011)

yup, Szczesny is class.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2011)

ico said:


> lol, ithehappy, you're going too far with your Crapsea shite there.  Sometimes even I do the same, but I settle down later.



He is like a kid who's just heard a new joke and won't stop repeating it until someone shoves a sock into his mouth.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

About Barca,well you have to hand it to them.We were just hanging by for an hour in that game.Not much could have been done about it.
However,just like last season,they ran out of gas at the end.


Looking forward now to the CC final.
Oh and there is a league and cup game in between.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2011)

ico said:


> lol, ithehappy, you're going too far with your Crapsea shite there.  Sometimes even I do the same, but I settle down later.


but I haven't started yet


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

Arshavin showing off his Shhh! undershirt
*t.co/w9swWrl


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> but I haven't started yet


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 17, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> He is like a kid who's just heard a new joke and won't stop repeating it until someone shoves a sock into his mouth.


 I misread "a sock" as...never mind.  Even funnier though


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2011)

fu(k yes, new server. XD XD

Let's restore the forum.


----------



## Krow (Feb 17, 2011)

gunnerblog has a nice retort for Xavi's DNA crap.

Note to Xavi: This is what Arsenal DNA looks like… at Gunnerblog

Reading a lot of people online downplaying a classic Arsenal comeback victory. I think it is an amazing victory and not like a 5th round FA cup win by some League 2 side over the champions. Arsenal won. Barca lost. Period.

What happens at the Nou is inconsequential to me. We fought back to beat them, our way. I am bloody proud of that. It is character and resilience that defines a good team for me and Arsenal displayed that more than once this season. Hats off to the Gooners!

Now bag the CC.  Yeah! I'm pumped.

Last season the same game brought a sense of despair in me even before it began. I knew we were going to be drubbed. But we weren't. That made me happy. Even then I knew we would lose it at the Nou. 

This time I knew somehow that we would win it at the Grove. Too bad Barca players think that the best team did not win. 

They were better for most of the game, but hey, remember the days when Arsenal had 55-65% possession almost every game and yet we couldn't win much? What matters is who wins it. Especially in the CL. Better or worse, we won it and that's what matters. In your loudmouth DNA face, Barca!


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2011)

Arsenal win. And we have a new server>>>>>>>>>>>>>!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krow (Feb 17, 2011)

Hail the new server


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2011)

Djourou got a back injury vs. Barca according to Wenger.Hopefully its not bad


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

@krow: I'll post it here.  Chavi can fu(k off.

*gunnerblog.com/images/WilshereGunnerblogBody.png


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 18, 2011)

Come on Liverpool, time to go for a trophy.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I misread "a sock" as...never mind.  Even funnier though





Liverpool_fan said:


> Come on Liverpool, time to go for a trophy.


They are not gonna win any unless others '*SOCK*' a Trophy in their mouth 
Funniest !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 18, 2011)

Wayne Rooney and KakÃ¡ join Manchester City â€“ but that's not official | Football | The Guardian


*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2010/8/7/1281195397244/The-Gallery-Premier-Leagu-001.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2011)

They should keep that pic.Could come real as soon as the next transfer window.



			
				Cesc said:
			
		

> @jack_wilshere can't believe i had to go to get Messi's shirt for u. U were so scared. You were MOTM so next time please ask urself!



*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg610/scaled.php?tn=0&server=610&filename=57ube.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## iinfi (Feb 18, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Jose Mourinho's unbeaten home league run reaches nine years

****ing self belief ... Mourinho the greatest .....


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm tired of this Wanka Wanka sh!te. It is still carrying on. Campione 2000 was great - "there can be only one."

and yea,  I heard Barca's Scooby Doo is banging Shakira??


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 19, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> @Ishu, Can't stop laughing at Anderson's reaction, remind me of .... leave it.
> 
> 
> As I said earlier, these type of goals gotta have some luck support.
> 1 in 10 times? LOL. That's why Rooney is there, NOT YOU.



perhaps u couldnt even dribble the ball

just hailing about MANU



ico said:


> @krow: I'll post it here.  Chavi can fu(k off.
> 
> *gunnerblog.com/images/WilshereGunnerblogBody.png



the new age xavi


----------



## Krow (Feb 19, 2011)

@ico: Thanks for putting it up here. 


FA Cup game coming up. Squad selection will be tricky. Very tricky time IMHO.

Leyton - FA
Stoke - EPL
Birmingham - CC Final
Sunderland - EPL
Barca - CL

We need wins in all five matches. I believe in Arsenal. I think we can do the job in all five matches.

Djourou seems fine: Djourou back in contention after recovery | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com

Arseblog made an interesting point about Barcelona:


> Interestingly, Nicklas Bendtner reckons he spotted Barcelona tiring as he was warming up and perhaps it’s no coincidence that in both games at the Grove we’ve had the better of the last 15-20 mins. How often do Barcelona take just a one goal lead into that time period? How many teams are beaten by then allowing them to take the foot off the pedal a bit? Good questions, and ones to which I have no answer, but it’s worth having a dig around.
> 
> Update: They have been two goals to the good going into the final 15 minutes 23 times in 40 matches this season



I think that is a chink in the Barca armour.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

*The Swiss Ramble: Chelsea's Financial Fair Play Challenge*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Going out for a few hours, will read it when I return. If it's from the Swiss Ramble, it is a must-read. 



> However, up until now, it looks to me as if they have been boxing rather more cleverly than many people have assumed. As we have seen, *they are indeed well on course to break-even*, despite the astonishing expenditure in January, and there is evidently some method in their apparent madness.



This. 

Just scrolled to the end. Still need to read the whole thing.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Going out for a few hours, will read it when I return. If it's from the Swiss Ramble, it is a must-read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, read it fully actually. He finished the article on an optimistic note imo.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Optimism is all we need to stay in the CL (and a top 4 finish).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2011)

^ I call that delusion 

TheBig_Sam's twitter account suspended. Fvck off Twitter.



> According to someone on Twitter Fat Sam took legal action via the LMA to get it shut down.
> 
> Quote from him: "some comments were disgusting."


Fat Sam is an arsewipe.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

wtf??????

Samwise Freedomdice (bestofthebigsam) on Twitter

Samuel Allardiche (Not_TheBig_Sam) on Twitter



			
				Not_TheBig_Sam said:
			
		

> I don't think the last account merited a red card. You can never dampen my hopes. Forever breathing fire over Lancashire. Back for good. Sir Sam Allardiche.





			
				Not_TheBig_Sam said:
			
		

> Calm down lads and lasses, I requested for the account to be closed just to see how many people love me. Big Sam is FREE. #bigsamisfree


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2011)

Is it the real fake Big Sam or fake fake Big Sam


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

henrywinter said:
			
		

> I bet talkSPORT offer @TheBig_Sam a show, but probably best after the 9pm watershed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2011)

Replays of last round of FA cup being played today?
Comeon Everton!
and Crawley.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 19, 2011)

Phil Dowd fecked up big-time. A spell in League One awaits.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

[20:18:42] <LFC_fan> lol
[20:18:43] <LFC_fan> nice timing
[20:20:37] <ico> BAINEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS
[20:20:44] <ico> 1-1
[20:20:45] <LFC_fan> really?
[20:20:54] <LFC_fan> LMAO
[20:22:28] <-- noobjoe (~noobjoe@unaffiliated/noobjoe) has quit (Ping timeout: 250 seconds)
[20:22:44] <LFC_fan> ?
[20:22:53] <b0tman> *ping*
[20:22:55] <b0tman> Did it just get cold in here?
[20:23:09] <LFC_fan> nothing in guardian live feed
[20:25:54] <ico> the chick behind moyes is hot
[20:26:11] <LFC_fan> you were doing an iinfi?
[20:26:13] <LFC_fan> ;:/
[20:26:16] <LFC_fan> * :/
[20:26:30] <ico> lol
[20:28:31] <ico> Everton probably had a European game.
[20:30:39] <ico> hahahahahaahaha
[20:30:40] <ico> 
[20:30:42] <ico> LOLZZZZZZZZ
[20:30:46] <b0tman> 
[20:30:55] <ico> 119'        [1 - 1]                L. Baines 
[20:30:57] <ico> LMAO
[20:31:02] <LFC_fan> ?
[20:31:06] <LFC_fan> HHHHHHHHHHHHAH
[20:31:10] <ico> **** me sideways
[20:31:14] <LFC_fan> lol ico
[20:31:16] <LFC_fan> you are GOD
[20:31:22] -*- LFC_fan RESPECTS
[20:31:47] <-- Who (~Who@unaffiliated/who) has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
[20:32:13] --> Who (~Who@unaffiliated/who) has joined #krow
[20:32:13] <b0tman> Who: 
[20:32:19] <LFC_fan> ico: you are a legned
[20:32:21] <LFC_fan> *legend
[20:32:33] <ico> lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2011)

Time for this
[YOUTUBE]8NFkhfrUZDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 19, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand we're out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2011)

Cashley fvcked up


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaand we're out.



As someone used to post...

*www.freelancewritinggigs.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Lovin-ItMcDs_Print.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2011)

Crapsea 3 Everton 4. nuff said


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2011)

> 53Szczesny53
> 
> Tweeps what do you think Ashley was aiming for when he took his penalty?




---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

Fvckin hell,he is going all out!


> 53Szczesny53
> 
> Is it a plane? Is it an aeroplane? No, its just ashley throwing chelsea out of the fa cup


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Bleh.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2011)

> Is it a plane? Is it an aeroplane?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2011)

^^





> 53Szczesny53
> 
> i meant bird obviously


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Szczesny = legend

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgqc9eJCO51qz9e2ao1_400.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Looks like to have got an orgasm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2011)

Pix delaying live match telecast for movies again?
Looks like streams it is for this round of FA cup.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 20, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Pix delaying live match telecast for movies again?
> Looks like streams it is for this round of FA cup.


This sux.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ahh..United won. 1-0. Wes Brown scores


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 20, 2011)

Is there anyway to get Hiddink back ? I am fed up with the tactical genius of carlo


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Ahh..United won. 1-0. Wes Brown scores



Against that non-league team?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2011)

^Yah the scoreline is a dampner. Only a goal to show against a non-league team 

This is crazy!! Chelsea really are the New Spurs of Ol'


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Is there anyway to get Hiddink back ? I am fed up with the tactical genius of carlo



Tactics?? Did you even watch the match?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2011)

IMO tonight's game will be very,very hard for us after the Barcelona high.We have struggled against all the lower league opposition so far in the cup,and I can't see too many of our first team start tonight.
I don't think that our bench players show nearly enough creativity or urgency as the first team when playing together,even against the lower league opposition.
If it is a win,it will be an almighty scrap.

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

GIF Time: Arsenal vs Barca - RedCafe.net
Redcafe doing what it does best. 

*i56.tinypic.com/2ch3inc.gif
From Olly at Redcafe


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 20, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Tactics?? Did you even watch the match?



I wasnt talking about that specific match.It was about our recent performances.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2011)

ico said:


> Against that non-league team?



Yes, Fergie should create a separate squad for FA games, poor FA cup. Not for Crapsea/S|-|itty anyway  and besides FA Cup is all about POOR stuffs, poor teams(including Crapsea), poor play...I really want United to lose and get out from it. That will be much much better for EPL and CL performance


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yes, Fergie should create a separate squad for FA games, poor FA cup. Not for Crapsea/S|-|itty anyway  and besides FA Cup is all about POOR stuffs, poor teams(including Crapsea), poor play...I really want United to lose and get out from it. That will be much much better for EPL and CL performance


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yes, Fergie should create a separate squad for FA games, poor FA cup. Not for Crapsea/S|-|itty anyway  and besides FA Cup is all about POOR stuffs, poor teams(including Crapsea), poor play...I really want United to lose and get out from it. That will be much much better for EPL and CL performance



Ahh, there you go. I don't even need to say anything.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2011)

> Chelsea really are the new spurs of ol'


Love it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nope, more like Woy's woeful Pool side at the moment.  :\


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Is there anyway to get Hiddink back ? I am fed up with the tactical genius of carlo



Sack Ancelotti and become c00l


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ahh, there you go. I don't even need to say anything.



Yet you said


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Nope, more like Woy's woeful Pool side at the moment.  :\



Not that woeful for sure


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2011)

^ Some of our 'f*ns' certainly seem to think so. Whenever we suffer a loss or a draw, I try to stay away from ze Interwebs, lest my head explodes in anger.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2011)

You mean those gobshites who suddenly appear after every bad result and sprout complete shite and dissappear after a win?  Don't worry every club has them 

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------

The Soccer Mystery!

EPIC


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2011)

^ Exactly the type I was mentioning.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2011)

This one is the best:

*i.somethingawful.com/u/garbageday/2011/Photoshop_Phriday/soccermystery/origami_manatee_01.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You mean those gobshites who suddenly appear after every bad result and sprout complete shite and dissappear after a win?  Don't worry every club has them



What about those who only appear after a win?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2011)

^
*www.bombayharbor.com/productImage/0554714001270532712/Plastic_Fan.jpg


----------



## Krow (Feb 20, 2011)

^ 

Someone please Shawcross Sony Pix. 

Because our wifi is as good as Cashley's penalty, Imma have to follow arseblog's live blog. Not worth it sitting up late in the night for a 1.30 am telecast of Arsenal vs Leyton Orient.  No fun watching a deferred live. 

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




ithehappy said:


> Yes, Fergie should create a separate squad for FA games, poor FA cup. Not for Crapsea/S|-|itty anyway  and besides FA Cup is all about POOR stuffs, poor teams(including Crapsea), poor play...I really want United to lose and get out from it. That will be much much better for EPL and CL performance


itheplastic


----------



## Rahim (Feb 20, 2011)

*ithehappy*: If you want United to drop out of FA Cup, then how will United fans ever shout "United won the Treble...." ?


----------



## iinfi (Feb 20, 2011)

cud not watch the whole match .. was travelling last nite ... 
biggest problem now is the ball simply doesnt end up at the back of the net ..... finishing has been woeful. FL who has been our most dependable man when it came to one-on-one with the GK is having a miserable run ...
further the reason for all this cud be our star performer till now ... petr cech ...
petr cech cud be over-performing during practice which is leading to our strikers/wingers/mid-fielders not scoring in practice .. 
this has resulted in a finck-faco condition wherein strikers lose their self-belief infront of goal  ....


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2011)

Rahim said:


> *ithehappy*: If you want United to drop out of FA Cup, then how will United fans ever shout "United won the Treble...." ?



They don't have to shout that way..EPL and CL will do..FA Cup and United..ehh


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2011)

FA Cup is not Carling Cup.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ya, Carling Cup is the Worst one, but FA following


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2011)

Cup draw in 10 minutes.

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------

Almunia; Sagna *Miquel *Squillaci Gibbs; Song Denilson; Bendtner Rosicky Arshavin; Chamakh.

Debut for our young Spanish CB.Best of luck to him.
Hopefully Denilson won't get on my nerves again

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------

Away to Utd.

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------

4 days after Nou Camp.But Utd. have a tougher fixture list.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2011)

btw, I met a hard core Man U fan today who has supported them since the days of Raul who played for them in 1998-2000. A big fan of Man U and Raul, he is.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2011)

Orient working hard and defending well.I think we will open them up after 70 minutes,when they tire.Just don't concede a set piece meanwhile.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2011)

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/4573/snapshot15u.png

 @ O.

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

Roiscky.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2011)

Missed the goal as my stream froze 

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------

Froze again in the replay.Waheyyy!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2011)

> Headlining last week in South America: stories outing Germany keeper Manuel Neuer, all based on a mistranslation of Neuer's comments about discrimination in football. Neuer told German magazine Bunte: *"Players who are gay should say so and relieve their burden. The fans will get over it."*
> 
> Among the coverage in South America:
> • La Voz: "GERMAN KEEPER IS GAY. The German broke a lifetime of silence to show who he really is."
> ...



Lord bless the translators.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2011)

Babelfish would have been proud


----------



## iinfi (Feb 20, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Missed the goal as my stream froze
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------
> 
> Froze again in the replay.Waheyyy!



ok... but nxt time dont curse streams ... this time i spare u....
nxt time i will curse u


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2011)

damn, job was almost done.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 20, 2011)

i jus did ..... did u get that


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2011)

wtf


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2011)

Never thought we were going through tonight and we didn't.Let's hope there are no injuries and this 2nd string can deal with the replay.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2011)

yup, good thing that players got a rest after mid-week's european tie. We'll win at the Grove.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2011)

27 	Sun 	 	Carling Cup 	 	                        Birmingham City
*02 	Wed     	The FA Cup 		                Leyton Orient *
05 	Sat 	 	Barclays Premier League 		Sunderland 
08 	Tue 		UEFA Champions League 		FC Barcelona 
12 	Sat 	 	The FA Cup 	                        Quarter Final



No respite now.
Massive headache for Wenger regarding team selection.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it a plane? Is it an aeroplane? It's just Almunia fvcking up to concede yet another goal


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2011)

Full strength against Birmingham.

Same team which played today against Orient. But bring substitutions early on this time.

Play an almost full strength team against Sunderland with 1-2 key players rested. Bring them on as subs if necessary.

Full strength against Barcelona.

Full strength against Mancs if we win against Orient.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2011)

^^Pretty much this.But it is risky to play the first team after the Barca game.They will be knackered and it may cause some hamstring tweaks.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 21, 2011)

i curse again .... arsenal will lose all the above games by a 2 goal margin ....

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 27 	Sun 	 	Carling Cup 	 	                        Birmingham City
> *02 	Wed     	The FA Cup 		                Leyton Orient *
> 05 	Sat 	 	Barclays Premier League 		Sunderland
> 08 	Tue 		UEFA Champions League 		FC Barcelona
> 12 	Sat 	 	The FA Cup 	                        Quarter Final



these ones


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 21, 2011)

iinfi said:


> i curse again .... arsenal will lose all the above games by a 2 goal margin ....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...


surely they can't lose to Leyton Orient and then Mancs in the 5th round.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 21, 2011)

u wait n watch .... u dont know the power of my curse


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2011)

Quick question.

Can you register a domain after the day it expires? Or you have to wait for 20-30 days?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 21, 2011)

Those 30 days are actually meant for re-registering it, AFAIK.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Is it a plane? Is it an aeroplane? It's just Almunia fvcking up to concede yet another goal



This.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2011)

Came here to post just that!What was he doing for that goal?It was an entirely savable shot.
Thanks to Chez we don't have to witness this sh1t every week.

Talking of GKs,Valdes is injured with a knee injury.


----------



## abyss88 (Feb 21, 2011)

thankfully we have an excellent gk in pinto....but our defence is...better not talk about it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2011)

Why are Barca playing Busquets in defense?Even Arsenal have 4 CBs


----------



## iinfi (Feb 21, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Those 30 days are actually meant for re-registering it, AFAIK.



what happens if the person thru whom u registered ran away ??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 21, 2011)

You have to wait for the domain to expire I would imagine.
If I ever register a domain through someone, I'll at least keep the Transfer Secret key and register with my E-mail address at least.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 22, 2011)

4 match ban for Gattuso. He should have got more imo.

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




ico said:


> btw, I met a hard core Man U fan today who has supported them since the days of *Raul who played for them in 1998-2000*. A big fan of Man U and Raul, he is.



push him a bit more and he might just say Zidane and Roberto Carlos too played for United


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 22, 2011)

Rahim said:


> 4 match ban for Gattuso. He should have got more imo.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...



I think ico was standing in front of a mirror


----------



## iinfi (Feb 22, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You have to wait for the domain to expire I would imagine.
> If I ever register a domain through someone, I'll at least keep the Transfer Secret key and register with my E-mail address at least.



where do i get the transfer secret from?

---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

i registered with my mail ID on the reseller's website ... but if the reseller stops his trade how do i know whom to contact to renew the domain?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 22, 2011)

Nani on Twitter said:
			
		

> To those who says that males can't cook, you should try this cake that I just made


*img696.imageshack.us/img696/1584/12298la.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2011)

The Sun get their pictures wrong as Arsenal sign another Barcelona starlet - 101 Great Goals

It is still up there.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

[youtube]cqhsunMOWKQ[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I think ico was standing in front of a mirror



I got it, it was you 



iinfi said:


> where do i get the transfer secret from?


It's in the control panel which you have with the reseller.



> [/COLOR]i registered with my mail ID on the reseller's website ... but if the reseller stops his trade how do i know whom to contact to renew the domain?


Not sure about that tbh.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2011)

Pedimos disculpas por un error en la infografía del 1-0 - LIGA BBVA | BARCELONA 2 - ATHLETIC 1 - AS.com

*www.as.com/recorte/20110221dasdasftb_15/LCO/Ies/Barcelona-Athletic.jpg



> The petty squabbles of the Spanish sporting press are often equal parts hilarious and depressing. Some will tell you Real Madrid are angels made flesh and any misfortune that befalls them must be the skullduggerous work of the FA/government/shadowy all-powerful and all-knowing forces. The other half are the same, only for Barcelona.
> 
> AS fall squarely into the former category, and when faced with a contentious offside call that went in Barca's favour (David Villa's goal, set up by Dani Alves, who may or may not have been off), there was only one thing they could possibly do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2011)

> “We don’t have Van Persie, Diaby and Koscielny available,” Wenger told TV Online on Tuesday. “Everybody else is fit.
> 
> “Diaby is suspended. *Van Persie has a hamstring *problem and* Koscielny a back problem*. Both are short term and they have a chance for the game on Sunday.


Squillaci vs. Stoke?Van Persie injured?
*kontraband.se/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/panic.gif

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

Our stadium gets Brazil vs Scotland next month.It has become a 2nd home to Brazil


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 23, 2011)

ANELKA scores!!!! 1-0....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2011)

Tottnum losing vs. Blackpool.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 23, 2011)

Come on IRC!! ^^


----------



## iinfi (Feb 23, 2011)

Torres has still not got better of his nerves .... he has to score!!
if we dont win by a 6-7 goal margin over 2 legs and conceding not more than 1 goal .... its a disaster.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 23, 2011)

ANELKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaagain!!!!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 23, 2011)

lampard has taken over 200 free kicks over the last 6 years and has hit the target about 10 odd times IMO
y he takes direct free kicks is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 23, 2011)

Kobenhavn 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## iinfi (Feb 23, 2011)

5/10 for torres ... his best performance so far for us ... he beat the GK once but ball didnt have the gas to cross the line ... sud v scored atleast twice IMO
3 needless yellow cards to imp players is gona prove costly

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 AM ----------

wats the yellow card rule .... is it the same every year in CL or does it change each time ... IMO yellow cards in the group stages gets cancelled when KO stage starts and gets cancelled again in the semis ... isnt it?
if they get two yellow cards in consecutive games they miss the third ... or  consecutive games dont matter?

---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 AM ----------

tottenham special
randomgirlfi on Twitter: "Brett Ormerod finally becomes the first player to score for Blackpool in all 4 divisions. No one deserves it more."

AdZY16 on Twitter: "How do you manage to beat AC Milan one week and then get destroyed by Blackpool the next?"


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 23, 2011)

Qualification every second yellow gets a 1 match ban
From group stage, 1 match ban at 3, 5, 7... yellows.

They don't get cancelled. They are even carried over to the Europa League AFAIK. (They do get cancelled after the qualifications)

I'm not completely sure though (About carrying over to Europa League).


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2011)

I can see Lyon winning 1-0 at Bernabeau.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2011)

ROFLham LOLspur. Wish we hadn't fvcked up so much already, we could have had a great chance at top 4.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 23, 2011)

arsenal continue kidnapping spree!!!


----------



## TSPatange_1309 (Feb 23, 2011)

I love Man utd...its ma fav.....!!!!! and it will be on top +1 forever..!!!! i hate arsenal...i wanna kick on thr asss....!

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------

Man Utd + 1 .......arsenal -100000000000....!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2011)

Is this a wum?What's up with that numbers bollocks?
Btw.Match on ESPN from 1:15.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 24, 2011)

Soccer: Eric Cantona sits down with David Hirshey to talk Cosmos and all things football - ESPN



> *EC:* When I was a kid and he was a player at Ajax, I wanted to play like him. Controlling the game. It's all about Johan Cruyff.
> *DH:* If it's all about Cruyff, why don't you add him to your stable of legends in the Cosmos front office?
> *EC:* Because now we have Eric Cantona.





> *DH:* Zidane has since said that he's sorry for his cheap shot. Do you have any regrets about what you did at Selhurst Park?
> *EC:* Yes, I regret not kicking him harder. We are not all saints. I know there are some players who take their image very seriously.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2011)

Missed the Cesc incident.However he was not limping or anything.
Injuries mounting


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 24, 2011)

whats new in that?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 24, 2011)

TSPatange_1309 said:


> I love Man utd...its ma fav.....!!!!! and it will be on top +1 forever..!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Man Utd + 1



Ahh, very happy to see another United fan. Welcome.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2011)

Now Theo being carried off.FVCKING HELL!

---------- Post added at 02:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 AM ----------

We are well up against it now!Come on Arsenal,hang on.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmm..Marseille managed a draw against United. Return leg now becomes interesting!!!
Bayern defeated Inter by scoring at the last minute in the other game!
And Gunners defeated Stoke in EPL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2011)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
WELL DONE!
Hope Cesc and Theo are back for the final.

Big 3 points there.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 24, 2011)

What a bore match. Too many aimless passes.
Everything was awful. 

Except that Smalling was great especially in the second half.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2011)

@ Inter

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 AM ----------

TheBig_Sam is BACK 

notBigSam (TheBig_Sam) on Twitter



> My dog Fergie is ecstatic about my return. He took the brunt of my anger. I punched him square in the face for 7 minutes straight on Sunday.


----------



## TSPatange_1309 (Feb 24, 2011)

Chelsea & Man utd +1...Aresnal loserrr.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2011)

Cesc said:
			
		

> I dont know if ill make sunday or no, but all i know is that from this moment to sunday 16'30 i wont sleep if its necessary. Ive waited too long to captain a final for arsenal and i wont give up till the last second.



Rumors are that he can even miss the Barca game


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2011)

theBig_Sam said:
			
		

> @Not_TheBig_Sam You've had a go, son. Now get into the back seat and let Daddy drive. And put down your joke book cos it's fu(king sh!t.




---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




TSPatange_1309 said:


> Chelsea & Man utd +1...Aresnal loserrr.....


You'll be surprised that you have voted for Man Utd in the poll above.

Screen shot 2011-02-24 at 3.17.36 PM.jpg [Retrieved from 2 days old Google Cache.]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2011)

Manutd -10000000000

or +1 like he said,in the poll.


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2011)

Liverpool scores!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2011)

Job done. Forward to the Round of 16 now.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 25, 2011)

cool .. congrats

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 AM ----------

liverpool will win the europa now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2011)

Cesc Fabregas out of Carling Cup Final | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
Cesc and Theo will miss the final 
On a much positive note,RVP,Kos and Diaby are back!


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nasri's time to shine now that Cesc is out.Hopefully they won't be complacent.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm learning Arabic after 4 months. Classy commentators.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2011)

We play Braga in round of 16. First leg is at home

Braga did beat Arse at home didn't they? Would be a tough opposition away.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

[youtube]UsEbf-o83fc[/youtube]

CR7 and Nani can learn a trick or two.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2011)

More like Drogba's domain


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

That's the reason why I said, they can learn.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2011)

TheBig_Sam said:
			
		

> Big Sam - Turned on Sky Sports News to get an early look at the, quite frankly, delicious Natalie Sawyer, only to see Iain Dowie's terrifying face.
> 
> It's like digging for precious oil and discovering a stream of horrific diarrhoea.
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

*27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lh4q6t3Uk51qcr03xo1_500.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Feb 25, 2011)

whoz that

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------

BBC Sport - Football - Cheik Tiote signs new extended deal at Newcastle
*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/51418000/jpg/_51418722_-1.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2011)

ico said:


> *27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lh4q6t3Uk51qcr03xo1_500.jpg



Boss that


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/137114-change-thumbnail-size-quality.html*

Reminds me of a very old NOTW. 

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




			
				Liverpool FC said:
			
		

> *Liverpool FC confirms that following the successful transition of the Club to its new owners, Christian Purslow is to step down as special advisor and non-executive director.*
> 
> LFC Chairman Tom Werner said: "We will always be grateful to Christian for his vital contribution to the Club during his time as Managing Director and latterly as Special Advisor.
> 
> ...



*LFC statement - Liverpool FC*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I get it now
*i.imgur.com/ku3OS.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL Someone has been EBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUed


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

He reminded me of this guy actually: *ashish_patel* 

threads


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 26, 2011)

Champions League - Bundesliga to get Italy's spot - Yahoo! Eurosport

I hope they overtake La Liga soon


----------



## iinfi (Feb 26, 2011)

Richards dies

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------

who changed my post??
bad ico

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

anyone likes my new avtar ... this one is to shoot manU, arsenal and city


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2011)

The gun is pointing towards iinfi.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 26, 2011)

that was a screamer by Hernandez ....brilliant .... beats Looney's goal for goal of the season ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2011)

Did they really score or iinfi is having hallucinations again?Livescore says 0-0 but they can be late sometimes.

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

Ok it is 0-1.
Feck!


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2011)

iinfi is high on meth.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 26, 2011)

So has Bent scored yet?


----------



## iinfi (Feb 26, 2011)

i wrote it 10 mins before he actually scored ... i think .. LMAO ..

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

now .... united will score again in the 69th min and wigan will win the game thru stunning goals in the 79, 83 and 89 mins ... all offside goals ...

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------

Sturridge has scored agian ... there is some serious problem with strikers and Stamford Bridge .. we v to move to a new ground soon

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------

all teams leading at half time will lose today.... curse of the bonga bonga


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 26, 2011)

Maybe we should have grabbed Sturridge when Chelsea were "apparently" offering him to us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2011)

^ Apparently = tabloid bollox. 

He'll be coming back in the summer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2011)

Really funny and insightful interview with Wenger,Keown and Winterburn.
Love Keown there,never thought he could be so articulate when he was going around raping RvN.
[youtube]X4V2lrwwYic[/youtube]
[youtube]6uww55bt9hs[/youtube]
[youtube]R44oAg1q6LM[/youtube]


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2011)

United 4, Wigan 0. 
Can't believe what we have in bag for Crapsea within 72 hours. Really feeling bad for them.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 26, 2011)

Chicha to start against Chelsea please.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 26, 2011)

title race is over


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 26, 2011)

iinfi said:


> title race is over



lol...  
you're waking up now... it was over a long time ago


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't think ico and A_G will agree


----------



## iinfi (Feb 26, 2011)

it was not over until we lost to liverpool ....

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------

it is over for us .. it is still open for arse and manYOU


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I don't think ico and A_G will agree



i was talking abt chelsea only


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Chicha to start against Chelsea please.



Dhoor, Chicha doesn't need to..it's again Crapsea man, I think Wes Brown or Vidic will do more than enough in front


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 27, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Dhoor, Chicha doesn't need to..it's again Crapsea man, I think Wes Brown or Vidic will do more than enough in front


I agree.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 27, 2011)

van der sar was awesome 2day. we are gonna miss him after dis season.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 27, 2011)

nims11 said:


> van der sar was awesome 2day. we are gonna miss him after dis season.



yes we will.... good that he's retiring when he's on top.. that's how legends do it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> lol...
> you're waking up now... it was over a long time ago



Quoted


----------



## Rahim (Feb 27, 2011)

Former Bradford, Wolves, Southampton and Tottenham central defender Dean Richards has died aged 36.

The powerful defender died on Saturday morning following a long-term illness.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2011)

Taking notes...


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Former Bradford, Wolves, Southampton and Tottenham central defender Dean Richards has died aged 36.
> 
> The powerful defender died on Saturday morning following a long-term illness.


R.I.P


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2011)

David Luiz interview!!! 



> I think effort is what someone who has to lift bags of concrete from seven in the morning until seven at night does. Working for a minimum wage and struggling to raise four children.
> 
> I have this privilege because I am 'David Luiz'. I'm the same as any other person, I'm a human being. But we footballers have this kind of magical ability to touch people whose hearts are obstructed, or the young people who don't have hope for their life, who think they're not going to achieve anything. Yes, they will. They just have to be determined, and act with their heart. And remember that one always needs another. No one gets anywhere by themselves. I never got here by myself, I got here with the help of a lot of people.



Hairy Luiz retains focus despite Sideshow Bob tag - The National


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2011)

iinfi said:


> anyone likes my new avtar ... this one is to shoot manU, arsenal and city



Good timing with that avatar.



			
				NOTW said:
			
		

> ENGLAND ace Ashley Cole shot and wounded a 21-year-old student with a high-powered rifle at Chelsea's training ground.
> 
> The star was "larking" with his deadly .22 air gun in the dressing room last Sunday and fired at work placement boy Tom Cowan from just 5ft.



What was that cvnt doing with an air rifle in training?


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

iinfi said:


> anyone likes my new avtar ... this one is to shoot manU, arsenal and city


Why don't you put your own pic as your avatar?

The camel truck or the Welcome Centre pic would do.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2011)

^ Eh? Welcome Center??


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

^^ Arabs don't know the difference between Center and Centre.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2011)

^ No, I meant what welcome center? Which photo?


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

well, iinfi looks exactly like you'd imagine him to.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2011)

Bollocks

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

Fantastic by Suarez. As Johnson finishes it. Another goal PLEASE.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 27, 2011)

its a good time to be a arse fan ...they r on their way to a silverware ....  .. a treble may be ....
all the best arse fans


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2011)

From Arseblog

Wojscez©®, Sagna, Djourou, Koscielny, Clichy; Song, Wilshere, Rosicky, Arshavin; Nasri; van Persie


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh well. Need to reboot now. Get the head down, work hard, and get as much points as possible.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 27, 2011)

there is another goal ....at the wrong end


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2011)

Bleeeeheheheheheheeeeee!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh look who's laughing 

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

Each of the players, aside from Suarez, Glen deserve to get SLAPPED HARD.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2011)

This is nerve wracking


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

I've a weird feeling that we'll lose this.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2011)

We are knocking on the door now.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 27, 2011)

arsenal will win this ....

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

there  u go ...

Chamakh  scores


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2011)

Fvcking hell Arsenal,score already

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------

Fvck off rozza

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

Oh **** this was not in the script.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 27, 2011)

its still not over .. chamakh will score


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

Over.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 27, 2011)

Howler!!!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 27, 2011)

dont worry chamakh will score


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 27, 2011)

It's a shame for Gunners , losing to Bermingham...ehh
I am darn happy to see S|-|itty drawn today


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Howler!!!


from Koscielny.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 27, 2011)

Chamakh really scorreeesss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2011)

Unreal.
Our season may go downhill from here.Come on Wenger!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 27, 2011)

enough of my crap jokes .... sorry if i boiled ur blood arse fans ..... 
i really feel sorry for the kids .. not for the club though ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2011)

Pat Rice with an arm around Kos.Jack in tears

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

It will be very surprising if we hold on our form after this.

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------

****ing hell,RVP looks injured.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

iinfi said:


> Chamakh really scorreeesss


yup..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2011)

Let's somehow get to the FA cup final and fix this!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 27, 2011)

plz take that off


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2011)

Time to fvck off from football for 3 days.Hope we turn up against Orient.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

Honestly, my Physics paper is screwed up now. It really is.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2011)

^^
Its time to bring out that famous saying..
Its only the CC

Not really,but we are still in everything.Just need to keep the morale high,which will be a tough task for Wenger and co.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bwaaaaahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Ze day gets better and better!!! 

Bird? Plane? No, just Chutney and Ko-Chutney knocking the Arses out of the Carling Cup. 

Zat, me lads, is what you call throwing away a trophy. Go count your money in the bank, Arsene. You might feel better.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

Doesn't matter really if we knock those Catalan cvnts out. I'd take us grounding Barca over everything else. yea, I'm a small-time fan.

But what I said above is highly unlikely.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2011)

Cesc brought his whole family to Wembley today,wonder how he is feeling after that sh1te


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow Congrats to Birmingham. It's a huge moment for them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2011)

Cesc is the first to comment.


> Congratulations to Birmingham. This team has great potential and there r still great targets to play for this season. Thanks for ur support.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2011)

> This team has great potential


 Long may zat continue


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2011)

POTTYntial. Is the word.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2011)

He sounds so calm that it is off putting ,he is usually gutted even after a draw in the league.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

Time to knock out Barca.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2011)

Sort of bad news for us though, Birmingham take the Europa's seventh spot, and now the sixth spot will only be available if the FA Cup final is between two among the top 5 teams or Birmingham.
Still won't mind some cheap


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2011)

More bad news.


			
				Wenger said:
			
		

> Robin van Persie is not in good shape after this game. It's a knee problem - we will have to assess it tomorrow


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2011)

Someone make a GIF of that Dumb and Dumber moment!!


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> More bad news.


Honestly, he should shut up for a while and go for a 6-4-0 against Barca.

Start with Squillaci, Koscielny and Djourou in the defense. Song in a very negative role. Clichy and Sagna as the obvious fullbacks. Nasri, Fabregas, Wilshere and Denilson in the midfield.

yup, you heard it right. Just sulk up everything they throw at you. Nothing else.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2011)

None one posted pics yet 

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2011/2/27/1298833396111/Stephen-Carr-holds-the-Ca-007.jpg


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

Grounding Barca is more important. Fvck Champions League.

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


>


well, this is what Mourinho did last year. Even after that red card.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bleeheheheheeeee!!


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

When do Chelsea play the Mancs? and Liverpool?

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

okay, tomorrow and the scousers on Sunday.

Had Chelsea not been at fifth, I reckon they would have got bent over. Any chance of Chelsea winning?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2011)

ico said:


> Grounding Barca is more important. Fvck Champions League.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...



That's not your style. Chelsea or Mancs can play and complete the job like that, but not Arsenal or Spurs.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> That's not your style. Chelsea or Mancs can play and complete the job like that, but not Arsenal or Spurs.


well, forget about Chelsea. They're sh!t and out of everything, honestly. They even aren't gonna win tomorrow.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2011)

Robin


> I'm very sorry that we didn't bring CC back to north london! Thanks for ur support today! Sorry again!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 28, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Bwaaaaahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Ze day gets better and better!!!
> 
> Bird? Plane? No, just Chutney and Ko-Chutney knocking the Arses out of the Carling Cup.
> 
> Zat, me lads, is what you call throwing away a trophy. Go count your money in the bank, Arsene. You might feel better.



lol... chutney and ko-chutney..
and both of 'em were supposed to be awesome
fecking awesome names... 
"Arsenal ki toh gande se lag gayi"


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

well, it was Koscielny's mistake.

Much like Ivanovic vs Cech against Liverpool when Meireles scored.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 28, 2011)

Bird? Plane? ..... seriously people sud learn to keep their mouth shut .... unless of course ur Jose Mourinho


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2011)

ico said:


> Honestly, go for a 6-4-0 against Barca.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 28, 2011)

ico said:


> well, it was Koscielny's mistake.
> 
> Much like Ivanovic vs Cech against Liverpool when Meireles scored.



chutney or whatever his name is ... was bad through out the match except a few saves
rushed out for zigic goal
penalty when he took out bowyer..saved by the linesman's error


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2011)

Taking notes, once again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2011)

Chez was good.If not for him it would have been 2-0 in the first half.
Both the players were equally involved in the goal,but let's move on.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 28, 2011)

Liverpool has hit the wall again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2011)

> Well done to the BCFC player who slapped Koscielny on the head when they scored, very big of you!


Good on Wilshere for pointing that out.That cvnt annoyed me to no end!


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Damn it,just have to move on.Was very gutted yesterday.

Seems like all the great comebacks of various teams happen when they play Arsenal....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2011)

Terrible in GIMP but still 
*img708.imageshack.us/img708/9909/eboue.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iinfi (Feb 28, 2011)

Football GIF: Ashley Cole Guns Down Arsenal In Carling Cup Final

*i54.tinypic.com/2zfkg3s.gig

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------

hehehe ...guys who always post GIFs are arsenal fans ... so GIFs this time ... so i found one for everyone here


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2011)

hehehehe


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 28, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chez was good.If not for him it would have been 2-0 in the first half.
> Both the players were equally involved in the goal,but let's move on.



you're biased.....it's obvious...
he was bad. period.

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Good on Wilshere for pointing that out.That cvnt annoyed me to no end!



very correct... that was bloody irritating


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2011)

*raggiraf.blog.is/img/tncache/500x500/69/raggiraf/img/emirates-trophy-cabinet_835475.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2011)

*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhceg6ZWm21qcqmot.png
Arsetumblr - the Arseblog Tumblr


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2011)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2011-02-28.jpg

They just keep on coming!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2011)

hilarious


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2011)

Van Persie out for a minimum of three weeks | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

Unchanged lineup for the first time in 165 games... 

Van der Sar; O'Shea, Smalling, Vidic, Evra; Fletcher, Carrick, Scholes, Nani; Rooney, Hernandez 

Chicha starts


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

RIP Chelsea


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2011)

Chelsea is looking dangerous in these early moments. Nobody is picking Malouda


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

finishing is lame


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

Some lovely stuff.

Too close, I'm nervous. 

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------

Rooney


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2011)

Rooooooooooooney


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

cvnts 0-1 cvnts


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Chelsea


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

looney scores


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

iinfi said:


> looney scores


Drogba scores.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> cvnts 0-1 cvnts




bitter


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

lol, this Ramires guy is completely crap.

---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------

Stop diving Evra. 

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------

lol, Torres is playing?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2011)

@A_G: Look at that "Trophy Cabinet" and go to sleep before you dirty this thread more.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

How long will Essien live on his reputation? He has been abysmal this season imho.  Not winding up, I'm serious. He was class last season though.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

VDS 

Arsenal fans are stupid.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Cashley trying to curl it. 

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------

Half time.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2011)

Gooners have started crawling out of their hiding place today. 

0-1 at HT, still 45 mins to go!


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

tbh, today is a win-win day.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

cole took a free kick 

lampard taking direct free kicks for the last 6 years is the biggest joke in the history of  football... he hasnt hit the target even 1% ...forget scoring !!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> cvnts 0-1 cvnts



i pity u... u're so bitter...


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Has Torres scored a goal for Chelsea?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> tbh, today is a win-win day.



if we lose its another season without the premiership for u .... 
we r not gona win anyway now!!


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

iinfi said:


> cole took a free kick
> 
> lampard taking direct free kicks for the last 6 years is the biggest joke in the history of  football... he hasnt hit the target even 1% ...forget scoring !!


Difference between Chelsea 2009-10 and 2010-11 is Ballack.

Real legend of the game.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2011)

I am just waiting for that fan who can't cheer or be happy with his team or maybe ran out of all of his excuses, to join in.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

iinfi said:


> if we lose its another season without the premiership for u ....
> we r not gona win anyway now!!


we'll see. Personally, I'm not much bothered till everyone gets 25. 

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------




Rahim said:


> I am just waiting for that fan who can't cheer or be happy with his team or maybe ran out of all of his excuses, to join in.


Speaking behalf on that fan, everyone has priorities in life.  And currently it is an eight hour sleep.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2011)

HT at Stamford Bridge,
Man Utd:1, Crapsea:0. Great goal by Rooney.
Where is 'DOG-BRA'? I am so missing him. I think Chicha needs to go off and Wes Brown to come at 2nd half.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Has Torres scored a goal for Chelsea?


Nope      .


@infii

He was on target btw. VDS saved it.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Time for Pao Bhaji.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know why Arsenal are being written off. Just 4 points behind with plenty of games to go.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Ivanovic should have scored there. Good stuff by VDS.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I think Chicha needs to go off and Wes Brown to come at 2nd half.


Need some cover in CM. Lazy legs cant track Malouda and Lampard.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

malouda sud v scored early on ... ivanovic's attempt was scrappy ...
its been a complete goal drought off late ....


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Torres on the wing?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

bet lamps wont beat the wall


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

iinfi said:


> bet lamps wont beat the wall


bet..


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

hopeless free kick


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

iinfi said:


> hopeless free kick


shut up, wum.

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------

stop diving Nani.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Torres on the wing?



Seems so.

Luiz scores!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2011)

DAVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID LUIIIIIIIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZ!!!! Heeeeeeehaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

class. Great player.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

wtf
where did that cme from


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

iinfi said:


> wtf
> where did that cme from


Honestly, every time I've seen him play for you, he's been  all over the pitch. Defender + Midfielder + Striker combined. lol.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

iva has a very bad disciplinary record....


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

I think Luiz shouldn't burst forward now. He has got Chelsea's goal, now stay at the back.

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------




iinfi said:


> iva has a very bad disciplinary record....


he's the one who has done all your defensive work this season.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2011)

Rooney messed it


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Luiz shouldn't move forward now.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2011)

Vidic and Luiz would make one hell of a defensive pair.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Berbatov vpisaneto.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> he's the one who has done all your defensive work this season.



true..........

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------

drogba has gone mad


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2011)

Luiz? WHat the hell!!! Tackling Rooney off the ball.

---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 AM ----------

Penalty for Chelsea


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Penalty. lolerz.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2011)

LAMPAAAAAAAAAARD!!!! EAT THAT SUCKaS!!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2011)

What a match!!


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Lampard!!!!

---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 AM ----------

The commentator in my stream is dumb.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2011)

The match seems to be over for United. I am logging off.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2011)

Bwaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! VIDICK sent off!!!!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

Vidic you twat. Who are we gonna play in def against LPool.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Vidic off. 

---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 AM ----------




Ishu Gupta said:


> Vidic you twat. Who are we gonna play in def against LPool.


lol..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> well, forget about Chelsea. They're sh!t and out of everything, honestly. They even aren't gonna win tomorrow.





ithehappy said:


> HT at Stamford Bridge,
> Man Utd:1, Crapsea:0. Great goal by Rooney.
> Where is 'DOG-BRA'? I am so missing him. I think Chicha needs to go off and Wes Brown to come at 2nd half.





ithehappy said:


> Dhoor, Chicha doesn't need to..it's again Crapsea man, I think Wes Brown or Vidic will do more than enough in front





ithehappy said:


> United 4, Wigan 0.
> Can't believe what we have in bag for Crapsea within 72 hours. Really feeling bad for them.





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> RIP Chelsea






Ahh, the arrogance comes back to bite in the arse.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2011)

Crapsea 2, United 1.
I am not happy, not coz of United lost, but Crapsea defeated us! Still can't believe it.
Now I will just wait till the reverse leg at OT
Good Night to Crapsea fans.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

@klaw

Honestly, I was jinxing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> RIP Chelsea


JINXED!


It is in our hands now,theoretically.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

drogba was playing for the team ... torres wanted to score

in a team game pressure gets the better of even players who have been playing for years
unexpected result nevertheless 
for the first time 50-50 decisions have gone in chelsea's favor ... it was not a penalty IMO

finally arse fans can expect a trophy ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Vidic you twat. Who are we gonna play in def against LPool.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/banana.gif


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/banana.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

iinfi said:


> finally arse fans can expect a trophy ....



United are still favorites.Our injury situation is getting pretty messy.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 2, 2011)

Great win for blues, really played well in 2nd half.Good play by drogs on last 5 mins
Fvck yeah...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2011)

For a change it will be the Mancs who will be moaning about the ref this time!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

It is quite obvious that Chelsea paid the referee.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

The ref sucked as expected.

Wasn't a penalty and Luiz should have been sent off.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

thats wat i said ... 
for the first time 50-50 decisions have gone in chelsea's favor ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2011)

Everton lose to a championship side in ze FA Cup! Sweet!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

Arseblogger said:
			
		

> 4-4 draw please, a dozen red cards and an extremely hungry Godzilla at the final whistle.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> It is quite obvious that Chelsea paid the referee.


Atkinson hates us. I thought you would know


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> The ref sucked as expected.
> 
> Wasn't a penalty and Luiz should have been sent off.


Clear penalty honestly.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> For a change it will be the Mancs who will be moaning about the ref this time!!!



This.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> The ref hates us. I thought you would know


Not actually.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

Redcafe down in rage


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

where's that little twat, wr8_utd?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

David Luiz and James McCarthey best mates?

---------- Post added at 03:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------




ico said:


> Clear penalty honestly.


Would be lovely if you would explain it to me. Properly.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Would be lovely if you would explain it to me. Properly.


If you look at the scale of Berbatov's dive against Liverpool, this was a penalty. Else it wasn't.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> If you look at the scale of Berbatov's dive against Liverpool, this was a penalty. Else it wasn't.


WTF? 
I said properly.

Smalling didn't even move.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

i cud not see the penalty incident in the stream clearly ... i thought there was very little contact and he went down as he always does ... minutes later rooney at the other end fought tooth and nail for the ball in the box with luiz ... 50% strikers wud v gone down.....


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> WTF?
> I said properly.
> 
> Smalling didn't even move.


Like I said, if Berbatov's dive was a penalty, this was too.

---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------

well, watched the penalty again.

Smalling didn't win the ball and ended up tripping Zhirkov unintentionally. Soft penalty, but still a penalty.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Like I said, if Berbatov's dive was a penalty, this was too.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...


I don't remember Berbs penalty, but you can't win penalties by running into someone and falling over.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I don't remember Berbs penalty, but you can't win penalties by running into someone and falling over.


Rooney does that frequently.  Chamakh too on a couple of occasions. 

---------- Post added at 03:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 AM ----------

Braid for $2.99 on Steam.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Rooney does that frequently.  Chamakh too on a couple of occasions.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 AM ----------
> 
> Braid for $2.99 on Steam.


I'll say the same the next time you decide to criticize Nani/Rooney/Evra/Ronaldo for diving.

Even Messi dives. Why do you moan about that every match?


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Even Messi dives.


No, he doesn't. He's in the league of Maradona, Henry etc. 



Ishu Gupta said:


> Why do you moan about that every match?


I was just stating some fackts. 

---------- Post added at 03:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 AM ----------

[youtube]NT4ycU7SG3M[/youtube]


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> No, he doesn't. He's in the league of Maradona, Henry etc.
> 
> 
> I was just stating some fackts.
> ...


All 3 dive.

And another fact - You are a hypocrite.

I'm on GPRS. Don't give me videos.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> And another fact - You are a hypocrite.


A very very wise man once said - "Being a hypocrite is the best thing in the world."

But I'm not being a hypocrite anywhere.  Just stating fackts. Everyone knows Zhirkov's was a very soft penalty. 

If there's any hypocrite, then it is you sir.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> A very very wise man once said - "Being a hypocrite is the best thing in the world."
> 
> If there's any hypocrite, then it is you sir.



So does that make me the best thing in the world?


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> So does that make me the best thing in the world?


Like I said, "Being a hypocrite is the best thing in the world."


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Like I said, "Being a hypocrite is the best thing in the world."


You said that not me.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> You said that not me.


But I'm not being a hypocrite. 

We all have seen Man Utd getting soft penalties most of the time. Get over it.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> But I'm not being a hypocrite.
> 
> We all have seen Man Utd getting soft penalties most of the time. Get over it.


Yeah I'm over it.
Thank to you I vented all my frustration.

BTW right now we were talking about diving.

---------- Post added at 04:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 AM ----------

Atkinson has refereed 16 Chelsea matches of which they've won 15 and drawn one. 



Twitter - Rio not fit for Pool game. Brown to replace Vidic.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Atkinson has refereed 16 Chelsea matches of which they've won 15 and drawn one.


Check out the stats of Howard Webb, Clattenburg, Mike Riley and co. Get over it.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah Fergie might play Webb instead of Vidic next match. 

EDIT: I am already over it. I just posted it as trivia.
And I also saw that vid. It wasn't a peno.

---------- Post added at 04:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 AM ----------

[youtube]trZtVeTyDl0[/youtube]

What a Scumbag


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 2, 2011)

Fvck off Mancvnts for complaining against referee. Fvcking complaining scumbags who don't move an eyelid when they are to get shite decisions for their favour which their biased referees inflict on other sides against them all the time. Bellends.

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------




Kl@w-24 said:


> Everton lose to a championship side in ze FA Cup! Sweet!



Love it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Fvck off Mancvnts for complaining against referee. Fvcking complaining scumbags who don't move an eyelid when they are to get shite decisions for their favour which their biased referees inflict on other sides against them all the time. Bellends.



This.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 2, 2011)

Moyes Out



---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




> [youtube]trZtVeTyDl0[/youtube]
> 
> What a Scumbag



BroBible.com | VIDEO: Colombian Soccer Player Kicks Owl During Game

what a *******. I hope someone kicks him hard in his nuts at least 10-20 times.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2011)

@Ishu, You were awake whole night?
About that Penalty,
It was a 50-50. Smalling didn't move at all, that's good for no penalty, but the ball was nowhere near, so that's a pen. But what I smiled at, that how on earth David Luiz got away after tackling Rooney? He should have been sent off. Anyway, fu(k that.
I am not at all concerned about the result coz I know in the end we are gonna lift the trophy and Crapsea with the support of some crap ref try to qualify for the CL.
Crapsea already fu(ked up bad, lol to Crapsea fans


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh dear


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2011)

^ You still pay attention to his posts??


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> @Ishu, You were awake whole night?
> About that Penalty,
> It was a 50-50. Smalling didn't move at all, that's good for no penalty, but the ball was nowhere near, so that's a pen. But what I smiled at, that how on earth David Luiz got away after tackling Rooney? He should have been sent off. Anyway, fu(k that.
> I am not at all concerned about the result coz I know in the end we are gonna lift the trophy and Crapsea with the support of some crap ref try to qualify for the CL.
> Crapsea already fu(ked up bad, lol to Crapsea fans



*images.redcafe.net/images/smilies/houllier.gif


----------



## Baker (Mar 2, 2011)

so now arsenal... is just 4 points behind manu with 1 game in hand right....
i think after many years.. arsenal fans are in glimpse of chance to make some glory.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 2, 2011)

Problem with Arses is that when they'll reach top they'll get afraid and will bottle it  It's so typical of them


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

Still have to face United,Spurs away and Liverpool.We can do it but need a lot of luck with injuries.


----------



## Krow (Mar 2, 2011)

Time to pick ourselves up. Not much belief left in the team's ability to win trophies though. The ManU loss is a good thing for us, but as LFC_fan pointed out, we have a reputation for fvcking up.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Time will come.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 2, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Arsenal v Orient PSPO


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Ireland owned England.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 2, 2011)

> It has slowly been dawning on me that when Alex Ferguson spoke of 'knocking Liverpool off their perch' that he was actually referring to Mancs surpassing all others in the paranoia stakes...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

Fvcking hell Ireland!That is a genuine shocker!

Sign of things to come in our game?


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

[youtube]TEAbWrdB9XU[/youtube]


----------



## iinfi (Mar 3, 2011)

wats this game....is it real or a commercial?


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2011)

Let's send Orient back to their league. Had enough of bullshit football in the FA Cup. I'd like a display a la the one against Wolves.

@ ico: Got carried away. Sorry.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2011)

Almunia, Eboue, Squillaci, Miquel, Gibbs, Diaby, Denilson, Rosicky, Henderson, Bendtner, Chamakh

Buckle up,it won't be pretty.


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2011)

I hope Miquel turns out to be a class defender.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2011)

Goal for CHAMAKH!!


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2011)

1-0


Chamakh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Please don't F it now. Push for more!

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------

Chamakh's first in decades. We need him to fire now that RVP is not around.

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

City 1-0 Villa after 21 mins

Yaya Toure 5'


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2011)

Goal!Bendy!


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2011)

Yay! Both our forwards grab one.

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------

City 2-0 Villa
Balotelli

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------

Arsenal 3-0
Bendy

Pretty much ours. Unless we do another Newcastle


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2011)

Good finish for 3-0.Bendy again!

---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------

Unless they muster an Ireland like comeback,it is United vs. Arsenal next weekend.


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2011)

[youtube]muc-HOkvRHc[/youtube]


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2011)

Ferguson busy pre-booking added time

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------

I hope Sony Pix shows the game at OT live

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------

Off to sleep. A toast to progress in the Cup!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2011)

Bendy HAT TRICK!

---------- Post added at 02:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 AM ----------

Diaby subbed-100% pass completion 

---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------

This has been a good game to dilute the disappointment of CC.

---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 AM ----------

Clichy rifles it in


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2011)

hmmmmm


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2011)

i heard van persi,nasri are injured,is this true??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2011)

Van Persie and Theut for 3 weeks minimum.
Nasri played last night.

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------

Wenger post match on RVP.


> It is a ligament at the back of the knee, a tear in the ligament. It is three to four weeks, I take the short delay because I am an optimist but it could be four. As well it is the international break during that period so is it three or four, for us it is the same. We have two weeks to play now and then there is a two-week break because of international games. We have to hope it is only four; he cannot play before the international break, that is for sure. Let's hope he can play after the international break. I listen to what the medical people say to me and you never know, he can have a setback. You can never guarantee.


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 3, 2011)

clichy scores his 2nd goal for arsenal 

I think now its the time for aluminia to score

hahahaha


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

aluminia 

---------- Post added 04-03-2011 at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was 03-03-2011 at 03:59 PM ----------

[youtube]o4cpOpvoWgM[/youtube]


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 4, 2011)

The sound (Fvck Off) is fake.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2011)

Kolo Toure failed a drug test 
Manchester City club statement - Manchester City FC


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Kolo Toure failed a drug test
> Manchester City club statement - Manchester City FC



ohhh... too bad ....

---------- Post added at 02:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------




Ishu Gupta said:


> The sound (Fvck Off) is fake.



the sound is fake ... but try reading his lips .. he does say it IMO


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> The sound (Fvck Off) is fake.


but the fart is real.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 4, 2011)

iinfi said:


> ohhh... too bad ....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Maybe he is just eating his chewing gum.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2011)

tevez in the background is looking like a wild animal


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 4, 2011)

> AT £15,000, these seats will set you back over seven times the Premier League’s priciest season ticket.
> 
> But they do not bag fans a grand view of giants Manchester United or Arsenal or even Champions League favourites Barcelona – they are for npower League One side Peterborough United.
> 
> ...


World's most expensive season tickets go on sale for £15,000... at Peterborough Utd - mirror.co.uk
£15k for a league 1 team.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2011)

mite include free drinks,girls etc


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

Fergie manages them.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 4, 2011)

iinfi said:


> mite include free drinks,*girls* etc


so girls are objects eh


----------



## Rahim (Mar 4, 2011)

Kolo Toure:


> Manchester City have suspended Kolo Toure following Football Association confirmation that the defender has failed a drugs test.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2011)

iinfi said:


> mite include free drinks,girls etc



lol nice one

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




Rahim said:


> Kolo Toure:



big setback really for city...


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2011)

Referee shows 36 red cards in a game | The Sun |News


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

don't post the scum links here plz.

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------

Fergie charged with improper conduct.

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/2125/avatar390374.gif <--- Best avatar ever.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2011)

info was correct though
Clash of the Day: Referee sets world record by showing 36 red cards in a single game (one for all the players, subs and coaches) | Mail Online

Bangladesh	58-10 (18.5)	

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------

YouTube - Claypole 2 Victoriano Arenas 0 Primera D 2010-11 Los goles y la pelea

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

Windies have successfully chased Bangladesh's target ... unbelievable ...


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

[youtube]omm9iKa85PA[/youtube]

this is how you score a goal. EPIC stuff. CR7/Nani can teach their team-mates.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2011)

cool.......


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 4, 2011)

*cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/109760349.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF87892140FEB0FF7845C57D7F4C7AA2BE41B09D809471C979235604E38F6E3C5058C9D6


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2011)

Arsenal game on ESPN tomorrow


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 4, 2011)

Birthday surprise for Kenny - Liverpool FC



> Birthday surprise for Kenny
> 
> Kenny Dalglish today revealed how his players presented him with a surprise 60th birthday present – after they had tricked him into thinking it was a team meeting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 4, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Man Utd to sign Belgian teenager Adnan Januzaj
Januzaj - The Belgian Beckham.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2011)

Did Rafa come out of the cake?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 4, 2011)

You miss Rafa a lot, it seems


----------



## iinfi (Mar 5, 2011)

BBC News - Real Madrid's Jose Mourinho 'escapes knife attack'

---------- Post added at 03:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 AM ----------

BBC Sport - Football - Man City defender Kolo Toure 'took wife's slimming aid'

---------- Post added at 03:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------

arsene wenger knws what toure did....interesting

---------- Post added at 03:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/51526000/jpg/_51526307_ktoure.jpg 

wats this foto abt .. was his dope test result displayed on the big screen betwn a match

---------- Post added at 03:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 AM ----------

his little brother yaya
*fr.toonpool.com/user/2106/files/yaya_toure_fc_barcelona_697365.jpg


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

[youtube]EhL0sfEjjvA[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm happy but I won't swear eternal love to anyone, says Pepe Reina | Football | The Guardian

Very honest from him but quite worrying. I really hope if he really does decide to leave, it better be to anyone but the Mancs. Would rather sell him to Arse or Spurs for free rather than those bunch of cvnts.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Ancelotti: Luiz must calm down | ESPNSTAR.com

Proved one thing, their fans are more crappier than the club


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2011)

^ I'll have some of what you're smoking.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2011)

^ Proved for 2nd time


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2011)

^ WTF are you on about?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 5, 2011)

@ico
nice vid!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Video: David Luiz Punks Di Maria - The Offside - Chelsea blog

Screw the rest of the vid, just scroll to 9:10 for David Luiz epicness.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2011)

^ Di Maria looks like a spoilt prat anyhow. 

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------

*theshedender.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/David-Luiz.jpg *www.hairstyles.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/sideshow-bob.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2011)

^ Sideshow Bob is actually what a lot of people call him in England.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Video: David Luiz Punks Di Maria - The Offside - Chelsea blog
> 
> Screw the rest of the vid, just scroll to 9:10 for David Luiz epicness.


Should have been his reaction after he pwned the Mancs.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 5, 2011)

David Luiz is definitely one more reason to watch BPL.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2011)

ico said:


> Should have been his reaction after he pwned the Mancs.



That would have made Fergie a looooot redder than usual.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

[youtube]o0GDOCE4Ef4[/youtube]


----------



## iinfi (Mar 5, 2011)

Wilshere scores .... wtfng cracking goal ...

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------

aston billi score


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2011)

iinfi said:


> aston billi score


Bent scored?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 5, 2011)

Darren Bent scores

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------

yessss. bent scored ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2011)

wtf Roy won away from home


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Arsenal playing really well, Nasri is brilliant, I really like him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2011)

Cole of Duty: Training Ground Warfare


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2011)

^ And his team wore RED. 

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

Woy's team, that is.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

We'll lose today and bottle it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Keep the hope ico.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 5, 2011)

joru bai got a knock


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dammit.

Another good chance wasted.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

Bottling. They won't win anything before they get 25.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 5, 2011)

kanta bai

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------

chamakh scores ......

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

welbeck has to do smething to help united


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't believe this.Chamakh off the bar.

Seems like it will be just one of those days.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 5, 2011)

...yes/...........


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Superb football by the Gunners, so unlucky.

Cutie was pushed, it was a Pen. Welbeck...wat a save!


----------



## iinfi (Mar 5, 2011)

rosicky ....rosicky

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------

arshavin is a dumbass

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

welbeck almost did it for united


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow that was close.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 5, 2011)

nasri's head goes for a walk and the ref brings it back with a yellow



match has got to a position from where arsenal can only win

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

wonder who taught them to take set pieces like that

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

arshavin scoress...

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

its given offside .. it wasnt ....

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

silly muntari

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

that was a Gillette close share


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

sigh..a penalty and an on-side goal ruled out. :/


----------



## iinfi (Mar 5, 2011)

was there a penalty which arsenal missed?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Jinx backfired! 

Arses bottle it again.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 5, 2011)

0-0 full time.

*sigh*

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




iinfi said:


> was there a penalty which arsenal missed?



There was a penalty which wasn't given.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

all right..gap reduced by one point. we'll be there at top at the end.

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

ok..let's get over it now.

Gap reduced by one point.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Mignolet of the Match!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Frankly speaking as an United fan, I haven't seen as dumb as this fukin ref ever in my life, it was not an offside against cutie, and it was a clear pen. Can't believe how a ref got those decision wrong and especially when Crapsea is not involved!
To me, Arsenal have won today.
Shame on the ref and fuk him.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Frankly speaking as an United fan, I haven't seen as dumb as this fukin ref ever in my life, it was not an offside against cutie, and it was a clear pen. Can't believe how a ref got those decision wrong and especially when Crapsea is not involved!
> To me, Arsenal have won today.
> Shame on the ref and fuk him.


Respect to you mate.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

fvckinng gutted


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2011)

^ The ref was favouring the Mancs. Clear as daylight, that one.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2011)

Premiership is a league of cvnts

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------




ithehappy said:


> Frankly speaking as an United fan, I haven't seen as dumb as this fukin ref ever in my life, it was not an offside against cutie, and it was a clear pen. *Can't believe how a ref got those decision wrong and especially when Crapsea is not involved*!
> To me, Arsenal have won today.
> Shame on the ref and fuk him.


So you can't leave an oppurtunity to talk shite about Chelsea


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

*We'll win the league.* And if we didn't. I'll do whatever you'll tell me to do. There I said it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

It is going tits up.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 5, 2011)

arsenal and arsene were arse ****ed


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

iinfi said:


> arsenal and arsene were arse ****ed


stfu wum.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2011)

LOLness!


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2011)

Evercvnts got 3 points too. :/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I had Arse-Sunder as a 1 -1 draw. Changed it to a 2-0 Arse win right before the game began.

-10 for me.... FML!!!!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Premiership is a league of cvnts
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Should I? I think I talk less shite than the team is. 



ico said:


> *We'll win the league.*



Well you guys should, with the kinda talent the team has currently.


ico said:


> And if we didn't. I'll do whatever you'll tell me to do. There I said it.


Oh God!


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

On a funny note, I honestly don't care about the league IF we knock Barca out.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2011)

ico said:


> On a funny note, I honestly don't care about the league IF we knock Barca out.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sadly, none of those 2 situations will arise.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

yup. that's the problem.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Sadly, none of those 2 situations will arise.


Fixed


----------



## iinfi (Mar 6, 2011)

city win .. they are now in pole position to win the league


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2011)

iinfi said:


> city win .. they are now in pole position to win the league


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 6, 2011)

iinfi said:


> city win .. they are now in pole position to win the league



wtf? ... u mad or what?


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

no, he's mekalulu.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 6, 2011)

@ico ..ur at it again!! .. this time i googled for what mekalulu is and it pointed back to digit page saying iinfi avtar ...  

good one


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

iinfi said:


> city win .. they are now in pole position to win the league



Do you realize if you lot win your two games in hand, you'll be ahead of Citeh?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

Kenny Dalglish said:
			
		

> Sometimes you think that the ones who shout loudest are the ones who get the more beneficial decisions and that would be totally unfair.



Hmmm.... Now who could he be referring to?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

Why the ":rolleyes"? He is spot on IMO.

Unless the smiley is aimed at the one who is actually being referred to


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

^ You're right about the 'unless...' part.


----------



## Krow (Mar 6, 2011)

We got a point! We got a point! 

The way the ref was going, I was scared we'd lose even that. I'm not so bothered about the not-given penalty, but Arshavin was onside, clearly, when he scored. Ref! 

Anyway, as with the Newcastle week, we dropped points and yet we are closer to the Mancs.  Three points only now. Come on Reds. Do the devils! 

Even if fergie's side gets three points today, we still would be very much in the title race. Hot on their heels.

Plus I think this international break is a blessing. Just when we were feeling the blows and knocks on our striking force, the break appears on the horizon.

Onward to Barca then! Hope Cesc can make it. Two very tough fixtures coming up. Gun 'em both. Or at least one.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 6, 2011)

I will be busy during Liverpool vs United match


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

anyways, our Academy U18s demolished Chelsea's U18s.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

Suareeeeeeeeeeezzzzz!!!! 1-0 Liverpool! 

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------

Actually Kuyt scored that, but Suarez's shot would have rolled into the net regardless


----------



## Baker (Mar 6, 2011)

it is 2-0.....................


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

GET TGHE FUACK WKWEDHN IKN a


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

WONDERFUL ASSIST BY NANI.... for LIVERPOOL'S SECOND!!! 

Kuyt gets his 2nd!!! Pool 2-0 up!!! 

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

Look at the shameless cvnts!!! That is a fecking disgrace.

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------

Nanicvnt takes a swipe at the medical crew... such class.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2011)

Pool 2, United 0 at HT
The first goal was absolutely marvellous, Suarez is such a talent.
2nd goal? Leave it, Nani! WOW.
Wat a chaos, Gerrard should have been booked. Anyway, Nani should try hollywood


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

Was Nani *really* injured? Hard to tell from his theatrics.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

Sh!t referring again. Both Carragher and Rafael should be off.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

If the Mancs lose this one, Fergie's post-match interview would be R-rated.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

45 minutes + Fergie Time to go. Lot to do, keep up the good work lads. 
If Nani is really injured, then I hope he never gets up on the football pitch again.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

well, wouldn't call it sh!t now. It was consistent referring. So, it's good.  But both should be off if we go by rules. Consistent refereeing does no harm tbf.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

Expecting 2 sending offs in the 2nd half!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

ico said:


> Sh!t referring again. Both Carragher and Nani should be off.


So should have been Rafael.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

well well...Suarez and Luiz. Two players which I wanted in Arsenal since long.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Expecting 2 sending offs in the 2nd half!!



Vidic ain't playing dude


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So should have been Rafael.


I meant Rafael there. Edited.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Vidic ain't playing dude



Rafael and one more. Watch.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

It's not Rafael. It is RAFA.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

DIRK KUUUUUUUUUYT!!!!!! HATTRICK!!!!! 3-0............... 

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

Thuaretth involved again!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

I remember LFC fan calling Suarez a cheat in July when I said he's class and a legend.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2011)

MOAR!!


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

p0rnstar coming on.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ra-fail taken off for Oh! Sh*t!! 

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------

So the title race is over, eh? Bless you, you arrogant Mancs. 

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

Of course, by 'bless you', I do mean 'feck you'. 

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

Little Pea scores! 3-1....


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

We need to win our next game with 3 goals and get above them with GD.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2011)

YNWA brilliant.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

hah, I didn't even realize Chicorita scored. Scousers were singing as usual. YNWA.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

Great result for the rest of the league!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

Really happy


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

well, why do these Ishu Pishu and ssk go hiding most of the time?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

ico said:


> I remember LFC fan calling Suarez a cheat in July when I said he's class and a legend.


er? I said I would have done the same if were him. I called him a cvnt though 

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------

And delighted that Dirk got a hat trick.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 6, 2011)

Didn't watch the second half 

Were there any sending off's?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 6, 2011)

i told u guys...citeh are in pole position to win the league ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

Hatricks


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

Had Dirk let Suarez's shot going in, it would have been one of the greatest goals in the PL history imho.

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

and yea, Nani is a shitehouse cvnt. end of.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

*gfx.aftonbladet-cdn.se/multimedia/dynamic/01407/13_1407439t.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Mar 6, 2011)

I had a successful meeting and then came home to see this shameless result


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

Captain Caveman ruled out for the Arsenal clash.

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------

Apologies from me.

Nani has really broken his leg bigtime.

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




Spoiler



fake pic perhaps



out for the season?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

^ WHoa!!!! Is that for real??? 

Gruesome injury....


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2011)

Well first of all hail to the Reds, superb win, I just hope they keep this performance intact and who knows they will be finishing in top four.
Secondly, United today was horribly poor, defence was none. Now, from now on if we win the title, and I know we will, *it won't be for our performance.*
Watching the Spurs game now, Defoe! Oh,awesome goals. Oh, Pavlu scores.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

wow. Never thought there would be injury, never mind of this kind. Apologies from me too, didn't either mean any ill for him as stated previously, just overexcited during the match. Hope he recovers.

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------




ithehappy said:


> Now, from now on if we win the title, and I know we will, *it won't be for our performance.*


Refs to step up?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

^ As always.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ As always.



Well he knows it better than anyone


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

*img840.imageshack.us/img840/5691/drunke.png


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2011)

The Anfiled crowd lived up to the hype.Amazing.
Now I am equally as worried about Liverpool at home as Totteham away


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

3-3


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2011)

Waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2011)

Ehh..Spurs couldn't win..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

Great day. Currently 6-9 points behind. Hopefully that'll be fixed.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

all right, here's the real pic.

*a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189610_10150106401091604_703496603_6942586_6446760_n.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 6, 2011)

Not a major injury then


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2011)

Ferguson didn't give an interview?


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2011)

well, Nani is a cvntbad. Once again.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 7, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> well, why do these Ishu Pishu and ssk go hiding most of the time?


Well ico psycho, I'm not hiding. I too ****ed to say anything ATM.

I think THAT would have hurt. Heard its for 18 months .
*img.mobypicture.com/21de0927afce7863fedde73237ae7d0d_view.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 7, 2011)

^ In other news, some poor lad got ****ed after checking out the result and is afraid to face his Chelsea, Arse, Liverpool supporting mates tomorrow. 

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

*a323.yahoofs.com/ymg/ept_sports_sow_experts__18/ept_sports_sow_experts-597481442-1299434484.jpg?ym0_VqEDwWs3P.u3
*a323.yahoofs.com/ymg/ept_sports_sow_experts__18/ept_sports_sow_experts-241691031-1299428206.jpg?ymudUqEDJsrQnpNt
*a323.yahoofs.com/ymg/ept_sports_sow_experts__18/ept_sports_sow_experts-676680550-1299428262.jpg?ymneUqED6vw7ZZU.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2011)

United have a week's rest now before the game against us 
It is on Saturday too,which means just 3 days to recover after Nou Camp.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 7, 2011)

@LFC Fan
You are a horrible, detestable excuse of a human being. Would you like if you (or your family member) were hurt like that?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 7, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> @LFC Fan
> You are a horrible, detestable excuse of a human being. Would you like if you (or your family member) were hurt like that?



  

*i.imgur.com/GleIs.gif


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> @LFC Fan
> You are a horrible, detestable excuse of a human being. Would you like if you (or your family member) were hurt like that?



Huh, I wonder how he is a Pool fan and actually I doubt it. ! It was expected with Crapsea's or S|-|itty's id!ot fans, but Pools, ehh 

and if Nani is really out for this whole season, it's not a matter of worry, United know how to win without a regular player, forget about Valencia? 

*From now on I've decided to bash all the clubs including them whom I love, like- Pool, Arsenal etc, coz their fans here are absolutely crap (Not all of'em, but majority of %), so no question of saying good words about other teams and especially when sh!t fans are icluded. *


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 7, 2011)

awww I'm scared 

Seriously though, the injury ain't serious what the magnified pic suggests. Check out the pic posted by ico, it's just a cut, he should be fine by a week or so. I'll (and I did) apologise if it's REALLY a serious injury, but would certainly rofl at Nani crying like a fanny with a cut or bruise or something.

And stop talking bollocks about "crap fans", and threat with "i'll bash", "fans being crap", etc., you talk more shite about Chelsea and co, and actually stereotype (as in actually believing that sterotype, rather than plain banter) them as bunch of crap fans, when your own fans are no better.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nani will miss one match max.Not a big deal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> awww I'm scared
> 
> Seriously though, the injury ain't serious what the magnified pic suggests. Check out the pic posted by ico, it's just a cut, he should be fine by a week or so. I'll (and I did) apologise if it's REALLY a serious injury, but would certainly rofl at Nani crying like a fanny with a cut or bruise or something.
> 
> And stop talking bollocks about "crap fans", and threat with "i'll bash", "fans being crap", etc., you talk more shite about Chelsea and co, and actually stereotype (as in actually believing that sterotype, rather than plain banter) them as bunch of crap fans, when your own fans are no better.



Ignore him, lad. He is the template from which 90% of Mancs are produced - a mixture of arrogance and hypocrisy.


----------



## Baker (Mar 7, 2011)

arsenal has home or away match against manchester......?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 7, 2011)

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/2536/suarezhatersgonnahate.gif

This is brilliant


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And stop talking bollocks about "crap fans", and threat with "i'll bash", "fans being crap", etc., you talk more shite about Chelsea and co, and actually stereotype (as in actually believing that sterotype, rather than plain banter) them as bunch of crap fans, when your own fans are no better.


Oh! now I am scared


----------



## Rahim (Mar 7, 2011)

Nani really is embarrasing for United fans and the post-match interviewer should have questioned SAF a long time ago about the antics. 

Ishu, plz dont get annoyed with buddies` comments, its just plain banter and some leg-pulling.

Was United really that bad at Anfield?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Was United really that bad at Anfield?


Worse would be the perfect word


----------



## abyss88 (Mar 7, 2011)

nervously excited about tomorrow's match.


----------



## Krow (Mar 7, 2011)

We really need to capitalise on Manu's slip ups. Newcastle away, Sunderland home, both dropped points and yet we manage to inch closer. Win Arsenal Win! Come on Gooners!


Congrats to Pool. We could learn a lot from how they defended yesterday.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I think THAT would have hurt. Heard its for 18 months .
> *img.mobypicture.com/21de0927afce7863fedde73237ae7d0d_view.jpg


err dude, this pic is not real - fotushopped. I had posted it but removed it. The one which I posted the second time is real.

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------

This is the real pic --> 





ico said:


> all right, here's the real pic.
> 
> *a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189610_10150106401091604_703496603_6942586_6446760_n.jpg



*img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2011/03/07/article-1299489827444-0D7FFECA000005DC-997573_636x559.jpg


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 7, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Was United really that bad at Anfield?



They played like a mid table team.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Robin Van Persie is in the squad


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Van Persie in squad to face Barcelona | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 7, 2011)

Robin van Persie included in Arsenal squad - ESPN Soccernet

could be a surprise inclusion in the squad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2011)

WTf 
Just saw the RVP jinx thread bumped on Redcafe,thought he suffered a setback.
Opened it and read this-


> ****er's made a miraculous recovery and travelled with the squad to Spain.
> 
> Dammit.



W00000000000000000000T


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Redcafe is filled with losers of the highest order.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 7, 2011)

^ What he said 

They make funny GIFs though


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2011)

To be fair if Rooney gets injured and suddenly gets fit before Arsenal game,most of us will be saying the same.I just found that funny
Agree with the loser thing.The doom merchants were out in full force yesterday.


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 7, 2011)

i think that nani is also injured and will not play against arsenal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2011)

The squad we are taking to Barca has 19 players which will be shortened to 18.
Maybe RVP is still not certain to be fit.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2011)

if burji pav plays ..arses have a good chance ... who knows they mite well win the treble this season ... 
but alas .... 

more tmrw


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 8, 2011)

Who the feck is Burji Pav?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2011)

van burji


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2011)

iinfi said:


> more tmrw


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2011)

essien's injury looks serious

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------

he is continuing though ... wonder what will be the news after the game abt his injury


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2011)

JOHN TERRYyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! 1-0...


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2011)

luiz khopdi hit

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------

continue playing like this we r gona drop points here ....

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------

no audio thru my vshare plugin ... help... its gone 

---------- Post added at 02:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 AM ----------

it was there till last week ... 

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------

drogba is injured and anelka is playing inky pinky ponkey

---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------

i have never seen drogba walking off the field with an injury .. i mean being subbed .. he gets injured ... smetimes fakes it and has a uncanny ability to come back and finish the game .....
this must be something serious ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2011)

2-0 Chelsea!!!!! LAMPARD penalty!!!


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2011)

the rugby player knows he got kalou before the ball .. still yelling


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2011)

Lampaaaaaaaaaard!!!!! 3-0!!! :d


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2011)

lamps again

---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------

torres was expecting lamps to pass it to him ... see him jump whn lamps hit it himself

---------- Post added at 03:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------

yuri gagarin's grandson zirkov is subbed

---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------

the biggest problem we dont have a mid-field which believes in passing the ball around n no one in the current squad has the ability to pass the ball betwn opposition defenders .... thru balls like fabs n others ...

meanwhile a disgrceful goal conceded

---------- Post added at 03:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 AM ----------

wat the ***** is going on ????


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2011)

Bosingwa drops the obligatory clanger... 3-1 now


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2011)

kalou bomb blast

---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 AM ----------

performance jus enough to earn a draw against mid-table teams and defeat teams heading to the championship .. cannot win any cup this way .. will be well beaten by top teams unless we get our mid-field straight ....


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah we are not playing as a team..everbody is trying their own things in field specially essien bosingwa etc..also nobody is supplying torres.


----------



## Krow (Mar 8, 2011)

*Probable Line up:*
-------------------Wojciech Szczesny---------------------------
Bacary Sagna---Johan Djourou----Laurent Koscielny----Gael Clichy
-------------------Denilson--------------------------------------
---------------------------Jack Wilshere-------------------------
--------------------Cesc Fabregas-------------------------------
--Samir Nasri-----------------------------------Andrey Arshavin--
--------------------Nicklas Bendtner-----------------------------


*Bench:*
Manuel Almunia
Emmanuel Eboue
Kieran Gibbs
Sebastien Squillaci
Abou Diaby
Marouane Chamakh
Robin van Persie

*Drop the fvcker:*
Tomas Rosicky

I'd go for RvP on the bench even if he is unfit. TR is absolutely useless. I've assumed RvP is not match fit. If he is, then he comes in for Bendtner. Denilson can be replaced by Diaby. Doesn't make a difference to me honestly. I picked Denilson simply because his ankle wasn't steamrollered by Essien this season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2011)

Denilson NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I nearly forgot we had a game tonight,that too vs. Barcelona.PL is where its at this season!
But I am sure the nerves will build up as the day goes.


----------



## Baker (Mar 8, 2011)

still remember last time messi thrashing arsenal.... but today will be tougher for barca...


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2011)

messi will score a first half hat-trick and arse will come from arse (behind) and win the game thru second half goals by arshavin, burji pav and nasri


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2011)

Feeling really confident!


----------



## Krow (Mar 8, 2011)

^Strangely, I am too. Same game last year, I was low on confidence. Now I feel much much more confident.

Come on you Gooners! Do them at the Nou!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2011)

To be honest,I'll be happy with a good fight and no injuries.However a win will send Arsenal fans over the moon


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2011)

Stupid Lotti

he sud now aim for top 2/3 and not a top 4 finish ... ever heard of the saying reach for the starts and u will hit the tree tops....
moron .... aiming for top 4 wud mean u can lose next week which will set the tone for the remaining games..... he is already telling us that he doesnt care whether we lose or win against city


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 8, 2011)

Miss these nights, I really do


----------



## Krow (Mar 8, 2011)

Is the match at 1.15? Ten Action+ ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes and yes.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2011)

11.45

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

sorry ... yes its 1.15


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2011)

We don't live in UAE.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2011)

yea ok sorry


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 8, 2011)

lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Arsenal starting XI: Szczesny - Sagna - Djourou - Koscielny - Clichy - Fabregas - Wilshere - Diaby - Nasri - van Persie - Rosicky

A bit strange line up.RVP starting is a big boost.However Rosicky was the poorest player last year there,and he hasn't shown much improvement since sadly.

Hopefully him and Diaby will do well.COME ON ARSENAL!

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------

Maybe Rosicky is there instead of Arshavin because of more defensive work.

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------

Getting nervy now,but I have faith in all 11 of them!

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------

Valdes - Alves Busquets Abidal Maxwell - Xavi Mascherano Iniesta - Pedro Messi Villa

---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

Listening to the buildup on Talksport radio.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

----------- Szczesny -----------
Sagna - Squid - DJ - Kos - Clichy
----||----- Denilson -----||----
-- Nasri - Fabregas - Wilshere --
---------- van Persie ----------


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2011)

the fact that RVP,  Wilshere, cesc are playing is a huge boost and i bet barca arent prepared for this ...
there is an outside chance that arsenal's attack attack attack mentality mite do them more harm than good in this kinda match ... this is game of chess more than football... its a game which will show who is the better tactician ..arsene or guardiola


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

CL anthem time!Spine chilling stuff.

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------

Carlton Palmer can fvck right off.

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------

Too much pressure at the moment.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2011)

barca already playing with 12 men


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Almunia's time to shine!COME ON!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

Chutney injured.... Err... How?

Cometh the hour, cometh the man!!! ALMUNIAAAAA!!!! 

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------

Cue, 50% of Arse fans turning off the TV set.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2011)

oh man .. i feel sorry for the kid ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Cue, 50% of Arse fans turning off the TV set.



Maybe they do that at Chelsea.

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 AM ----------

Dani Alvez is a gay porn star.Wilshere will deck him.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Sh!t scared already, I see.


----------



## Baker (Mar 9, 2011)

camera is sh!t


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tell that to the attendees at ze Emirates.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Card happy ref.Fvck off.

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------




Kl@w-24 said:


> Tell that to the attendees at ze Emirates.



Stop with the lame wind up attempts


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Stop paying attention. 

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------

Dammit, it's just a keepball session.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Really getting tediously frustrating now.Happy though,with our defending so far.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dani Alves is, was and will forever be a cvnt.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

****ing ****s!

---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------

Abidal at it now.Fvcker.

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------

Lol I celebrated the corner!Send the GK up!

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------

Mother****ing Barca ****s.

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------

Hope we nuke the ****s.

Abidal grabbing RVP's neck.Faggot

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------

RVP twats Alves.Needs to calm down.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

THINGS GET MESSIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!! 1-0 Barca!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

****ing awful goal.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2011)

wat a let off


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicely taken!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Typical Arsenal.Backheeling near the box


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2011)

goal ... this stream is 2 mins behind


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

Arses will have to come out of their own half now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

We knew we will have to score though beforehand.Let's do it.


----------



## Baker (Mar 9, 2011)

lol nice finish by MESSI............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck

****quets og loooooooool


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2011)

goal..... cant see anything in the stream .. is it an own goal?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

@ Booooooooooooosquets


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Almunia you hero!

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------

What the ****ing hell!
Did that merit a second yellow!

SCANDALOUS


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

Biscuits!!! 

Van Persie RED~!!!!


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2011)

What the ****
i knew this wud happen


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Shite decision


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Time to dig in!


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2011)

this time uefa have made full payment


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Fvck this is torture


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah the conspiracy theorists


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Sure seems like it. 

---------- Post added at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 AM ----------

XAVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!! Brilliant team goal!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Quality goal


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2011)

goall


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand a PENALTY!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

3-1 Barca!! Messi again, penalty!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

The red card ruined the contest.Sad really.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Arse can score another to qualify actually still


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Yup. That would be some ending. The Barca cvnts did it to us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh dear

---------- Post added at 03:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 AM ----------

That was our moment and Bendtner missed.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2011)

seriously arses can still go thru ... and the villan almunia can become a hero


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

There goes the treble.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh no it's over.

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------




Kl@w-24 said:


> There goes the treble.



**** off.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

RvP's sending off ruined the game. Barca would have still got through anyways.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2011)

arses have lost .... they can still gun for a double though ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Hopefully there are no injuries and Arses can fully concentrate on the PL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

ico said:


> RvP's sending off ruined the game. *Barca would have still got through anyways.*



I really don't think so.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2011)

in the other game ... shaktar have won (agg 6-2)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Hopefully there are no injuries and Arses can fully concentrate on the PL.



That is a little positive.I think the players did well enough to not suffer mentally.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

gg Shaktar


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2011)

rvp wud v finished off barca .... ref ****ed


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> There goes the treble.


There goes any chance of you or ManUre winning the UCL.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

No injuries? Chutney? 

---------- Post added at 03:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 AM ----------




ico said:


> There goes any chance of you or ManUre winning the UCL.



We'll cross the Nou Camp bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Shakhtar for the Champions League plox.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Robin RIPPING into the referee!

---------- Post added at 03:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------




> arseblog:
> "In my opinion the ref killed the game"
> Tuesday March 8, 2011 21:55 arseblog
> 21:55
> ...



I think there is a string of fines coming up for him and Arsene.Love them though.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 9, 2011)

2nd yellow was too harsh but arsenal didnt deserve to go through.

shots on target 0
shots off target 0

End of story.
Red card isnt an exuse.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Still a shite decision though, Boooosquets  goal had made the game quite interesting.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> 2nd yellow was too harsh but arsenal didnt deserve to go through.
> 
> shots on target 0
> shots off target 0
> ...


yup, here we see someone crawling out of his den.  yup, Barca deserved to get through but red card ruined the game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

ajai5777  said:
			
		

> 2nd yellow was too harsh but arsenal didnt deserve to go through.
> 
> shots on target 0
> shots off target 0
> ...


^^Who gives a **** about that.Teams with loads of chances and possession still lose.Us in CC,Barca in first leg for example.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> We'll cross the Nou Camp bridge when we come to it.


you can't even cross Anfield.  Perhaps, the ref will do you yet again.

---------- Post added at 03:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 AM ----------

also, getting knocked out after being one man down and only by a penalty is okay.  I really can't see any PL team managing this against them.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

can't *"even"* cross Anfield?  See ya in the Emirates in that case


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> can't "even" cross *Anfield*?  See ya in the Emirates in that case


Been long since we defeated you.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Wenger is pretty calm


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

We'll see about that.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> We'll see about that.


I actually expect a Gerrard back-pass to RvP.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Or maybe Cesc can do us a favour as he did today to his old mates.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bitter backlash from ze Gooners, as expected.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Or maybe Cesc can do us a favour as he did today to his old mates.



Naww...Alonso left...


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

Cabbage Alonso.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

> Just on the sending off; van Persie seen the linesmans flag, he was looking straight at him. So regardless of the whistle being heard (which I don't believe for a second after it didn't happen the rest of the game with any other player) he knew he was offside. And given that, he's an absolute plum for giving the ref the opportunity to enforce the rules he's supposed to be enforcing and getting marked on by the UEFA supervisor. He'd seen Sagna (?) getting booked earlier for throwing the ball away, and Arsenal had been timewasting a bit as well. That's beyond idiocy, and the fact that it's all that will be mentioned by Wenger is a shame.
> 
> The reason that's a shame is because he won't be asked about parking the bus which is what he did. No shame in that against Barcelona imo, but don't come out and talk about how your side is the virtuous one when you do that. For a side at this level to have no shots at goal is simply pathetic. And it was nearing an hour into the game when van Persie was sent off, not 10 minutes in, so they'd already went two thirds of the game without having a shot.
> 
> The worst decision the ref made was the non awarding of the penalty for the foul on Messi by Koscielny. Koscielny who could well have been sent off for some other fouls after his booking btw. And I'd also add that on at least one occasion after that penalty shout Pedro (I think) stayed on his feet when he got clipped in the box. I dare say there will be the usual "Platini hates English clubs and gets the refs sent out to nobble them" shite, but have a think about it ffs.



Hmm....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

^I have to concede,your winding up got to me.But the game was pretty tense in itself.

Lol @ the player's comments on twitter about the ref.Except for Cesc who has infact apologized for his mistakes.

Roll on Saturday!

Edit:Wow,Redcafe bashing the referee mostly.Fair play to them on that count.


> Shocking. I felt sorry for Arsenal the entire game with stupid decisions like these. What drugs is the ref on? How can he send a player off for that? He needs to start using his brain.
> 
> I assume Wenger will be fined for his comments, but I'd hope/assume Ferguson would do the exact same thing should anything like this happen to us




---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------

I bet RVP is going to get as much punishment as Gattuso for his ref bashing on twitter and post match interview.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

haha, anyone who says RvP deserved booking for what he did is nothing more than a motherf*****

Not even 1 second difference between referee blowing up the whistle and him talking the shot.

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------

Barca deserved to get through. They outplayed us. No doubt about that. But regardless of everything, they were only a penalty and one man better than us.  Beauty of the game?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

^ I actually wanted you lot to score 1 at the death and go through on away goals. It would have been fun to see the Barca reaction to that.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ I actually wanted you lot to score 1 at the death and go through on away goals. It would have been fun to see the Barca reaction to that.


yup, same here. But we needed RvP for that cuz Bendtner sucks. It wouldn't have made any difference if Rosicky or Denilson would have been sent off.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

^ If it had been RvP instead of Bendtner who latched on to Wilshere's pass, you lot would be celebrating a win (most probably).


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

exactly.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 9, 2011)

lets all laugh at wenger


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

You mean Fuming Fergus?Has he come out of his bedroom yet?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

ico said:


> Cabbage Alonso.



The same Alonso who performed well in big games unlike your Cesc "He is better than Sneijder/Xabi" Fabregas. 

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------

Mancs would be pissed for sure, no one would knock Barca for them, at least not yet


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2011)

If that was a red for RvP, then Messi should have been sent off too. Even he took a shot after being flagged offside. 

Onward to OT.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

^ It was a yellow card actually. Sadly it was his second of the game. Shi1te decision neverthless.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

Stat attack!!

Football365 | Features | F365 Features | Barcelona v Arsenal: The Statistics


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Sums it up doesn't it? 



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ If it had been RvP instead of Bendtner who latched on to Wilshere's pass, you lot would be celebrating a win (most probably).


Just noticed this. Nope he wouldn't have scored, he would have struck the post.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Oooooh, yes! Completely forgot about that!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am starting to think that the player's are more worried about what they will post on their twitter account rather than concentrating on the match/opponents....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Don't you think players have right to unwind with the internet just like you do from your work/studies/business?
Mind you they still shouldn't be posting about Planes-Aeroplanes or refs for that matter


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

^^Yeah,they must have been thinking about that all week.

Btw.
This is how it should be done.
[youtube]tnP2qbmlX2k[/youtube]


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ Don't you think players have right to unwind with the internet just like you do from your work/studies/business?
> Mind you they still shouldn't be posting about Planes-Aeroplanes or refs for that matter



I never said they shouldn't.Sometimes it feels like they all think "I got my match fee,I'll just say sorry on twitter and it will be alright".

And then

Uefa charges Wenger & Nasri


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you really believe they think that?Get a grip on matters if you do.
You can't blame this team for a lack of effort.
Nasri,Jack,RVP,Cesc,DJ,Chez,Sagna are all quality players and I have got a lot of time to read what they say on twitter.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The same Alonso who performed well in big games unlike your Cesc "He is better than Sneijder/Xabi" Fabregas.


Xabi is a pseudo-legend.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Do you really believe they think that?Get a grip on matters if you do.
> You can't blame this team for a lack of effort.
> Nasri,Jack,RVP,Cesc,DJ,Chez,Sagna are all quality players and I have got a lot of time to read what they say on twitter.



Obviously I don't believe.

Well,lets see what the gunner's do on saturday.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

tbh, RvP being back and fully fit is a HUUUUUUUUGE lift. We might win the league now. I was expecting him to be crocked till April.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Cesc was obviously unfit last night.Wenger says his hamstring is under observation once again.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 10, 2011)

BBC News - Dorchester Town player tackles fan in mankini
did u guys see this .... budda stewards cud not even run behind that guy .... poor Vickers was helping the stewards and ref followed the book in sending him off

---------- Post added 10-03-2011 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 09-03-2011 at 11:58 PM ----------

meanwhile .... it will be interesting to note how uefa will knockout the other 3 english clubs in the CL... Man U i feel are a diff class .. they can get a result even if uefa sends off 2-3 of their players ....
ref only did wat his masters told him to ... plz dont blame him ... wiki leaks anywhere?
will expose a lot of things ... chelsea's name along with a 3-4 bigwigs will be there for sure ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 10, 2011)

Absolutely despise these conspiracy bollocks


----------



## iinfi (Mar 10, 2011)

goalless at half-time


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 10, 2011)

Spurs 0-0 Milan. Milan have been dominant by far.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Absolutely despise these conspiracy bollocks



like it or hate it ... u cannot ignore it ..


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Absolutely despise these conspiracy bollocks


but you'll love the music.

[youtube]3zza3HOfFFU[/youtube]


----------



## iinfi (Mar 10, 2011)

match ends in a goalless draw .... bad week for arsenal


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 10, 2011)

Arses must be gutted 

*cdn.caughtoffside.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/wenger-facepalm.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 10, 2011)

> Spurs are through as it finishes 0-0. Jubilation and the inevitable chants of "Are You Watching Arsenal?"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 10, 2011)

> "Are You Watching Arsenal?"



*soccerlens.com/files//var/www/html/so/soccerlens.com/files/2007/08/arsenal_fan_crying.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2011)

> "Are You Watching Arsenal?"





I sense another DVD release coming up!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *soccerlens.com/files//var/www/html/so/soccerlens.com/files/2007/08/arsenal_fan_crying.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't really give a fvck unless they win it,in that case it will be humiliation.


----------



## Krow (Mar 10, 2011)

^I want a win at WHL. Vengeance is necessary.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 10, 2011)

uefa didnt expect spurs to win this over 2 legs .. hence no investment ... nxt leg they r gone... unless its a english club which they facing

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------

behind manU and barca ... its spuds who have a good chance of winning the CL this year ...
they cud well become the first london club to do so ....


----------



## Baker (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ wat abt chelsea and RM


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 10, 2011)

iinfi said:


> uefa didnt expect spurs to win this over 2 legs .. hence no investment ... nxt leg they r gone... unless its a english club which they facing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...



*www.adelekirby.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/DoubleFacePalm.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2011)

Cesc is out for 2 weeks following a reoccurance of the hamstring injury.
RVP is fit for Utd.
Chez is out for "quite a while"


----------



## iinfi (Mar 10, 2011)

Baker said:


> ^^ wat abt chelsea and RM



RM possible ... coz they v the gr8 Mourinho with them ... 
but Chelsea ...? not this season ... 
defense is leaky .... strikers and mid-fielders cant put the ball in the back of the net ... in CL matches all u get 1 open chance 2-3 half chances ... the likes of drogs never finish it ... i m not even talking abt torres here .... our third best player of the season (behind ashleyCole n Essien) is cup tied  
so no chance ... all we sud do is to finish 2/3rd in the league .. not 4th for heaven's sake


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 10, 2011)

I read somewhere that Chez is out for the season


----------



## Krow (Mar 10, 2011)

Chez situation looks bad. Out for a while sounds bad. Even TV has had a setback apparently.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 10, 2011)

It's been so long since Vermy last played.Him and mango would be awesome.


----------



## Krow (Mar 10, 2011)

DJ-Kos-TV are all good defenders. Hope we have them all fit at the same time. I'd still say we need to sign a good DM and a good RB. Sagna has no cover. Eboue doesn't cut it for me.

Wenger should change his transfer policy. Focus should be on buying strong, less injury prone players rather than talented crocks. Its sad when players lose their form due to injury at Arsenal. Rosicky, Eduardo are examples. Diaby has also had niggles constantly after that broken leg when he was young. Hoping for the best for Ramsey.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyway,RVP is fit for United.We have got an international break coming soon so hopefully most of our injured players will be fit for the final run in.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 10, 2011)

Pretty nervous. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2011)

Braga beat us 2-0,it is because of them we had to face Barca.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 11, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger fumes at Uefa over charge


----------



## Rahim (Mar 11, 2011)

braga 1 0 liverpool
kiev 2 0 man city


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pool and Citeh....... 

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------

President suspended over village team bid for Barcelona's Lionel Messi | Football | guardian.co.uk



> A bid to sign Barcelona's Lionel Messi has led to the suspension of the president of a French village side. Cédric Enjolras, the president of FC Borne, a second division team in the Haute-Loire league, made the official offer to Barcelona this week. It may have been a joke but the French Football Federation has failed to see the funny side.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2011)

^ Aye, not the worst result away from home. Just need to be disciplined and score 3 goals  in the home leg.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 11, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/lifestyle...ly-fast-weight-loss-raw-diet.html#post1349191

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




> "I'm going to have spend three months in the bar."
> 
> Every cloud has a silver lining.


this is cool


----------



## Krow (Mar 11, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big night. Hmmm... Fingers crossed.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 11, 2011)

arses will win the double now .....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2011)

@ iinfi's jinx rampage


----------



## Rahim (Mar 11, 2011)

ESPN might not show United v Arsenal match


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it will be on Sony Pix.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 11, 2011)

^Oh its FA Cup. Thanks.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 11, 2011)

arses will crush united in the fa cup

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

spirit of mekalulu

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------

what will happen if united arses or city dont win the FA Cup


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

iinfi said:


> what will happen if united arses or city dont win the FA Cup


6th placed team in PL won't qualify for Europa League if the final is not contested between these three sides or Birmingham.
Don't care personally though, would rather qualify by winning the Europa or maybe not qualify at all to fully focus on the PL (top 4) next season.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 12, 2011)

5,6,7 goto europa or jus 5,6?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

Only 5th goes to Europa. 6th and 7th can go to Europa only if the winners of League Cup and winner of FA Cup (and subsequently the finalist of FA Cup) have already qualified for Europa.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 12, 2011)

Only 5th goes to Europa. 6th and 7th can go to Europa only if the winners of League Cup and winner of FA Cup (and subsequently the finalist of FA Cup) have already qualified for Europe by virtue of their league positions.

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------

restructured ur statement ... am i rite


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2011)

Arsenal fans praying to mekalulu god.

May the mekalulu be with us.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

iinfi said:


> Only 5th goes to Europa. 6th and 7th can go to Europa only if the winners of League Cup and winner of FA Cup (and subsequently the finalist of FA Cup) have already qualified for Europe by virtue of their league positions.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------
> 
> restructured ur statement ... am i rite



yeah.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 12, 2011)

India on their tm Charity spree,and they'll blame Sachin's century for the subsequent loss


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

India doing an Arsenal


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 12, 2011)

atleast Arsenal dont blame Wenger for their loss


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 12, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> atleast Arsenal dont blame Wenger for their loss



right! 

xt, come on irc


----------



## iinfi (Mar 12, 2011)

Krow said:


> Arsenal fans praying to mekalulu god.
> 
> May the mekalulu be with us.


ultimate ......
hahaha rotfl ... ico created this spirit and this spirit inturn is haunting arses...

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------

bolton win

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------

all eyes on the spirit of mekalulu .... the spirit will sleep from 1730 to 1830 BST
the spirit cannot execute its power if arses take lead of more than 1 goal while the spirit is asleep .... 
can arses do it while the spirit sleeps ....


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 12, 2011)

What's this mekalulu?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 12, 2011)

^Blacula


----------



## iinfi (Mar 12, 2011)

its a spirit created by ico .... but his magic wand broke when he was reciting the last verses of the magic ... and it in turn started haunting arsenal ... 
they are out of two out of 4 competitions ever since ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 12, 2011)

^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

almunia - sagna , djourou , koscielny , gibbs - denilson , diaby ,
wilshere - nasri , van persie( c), arshavin

D&D start.I think we'll get a replay,if these two put in a good effort.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

D & A & D, perfect combination of lulz  K also has part there as well


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 12, 2011)

Who will be the goalkeeper on the subs bench for Arsenal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

VDS , Rafael, Smalling , Vidic , Evra , Fabio , Brown , O' Shea , Gibson ,
Rooney , Hernandez.

WTF!7 defenders.Think Hernandez will trouble us.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ hard to believe this


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 12, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> VDS , Rafael, Smalling , Vidic , Evra , Fabio , Brown , O' Shea , Gibson ,
> Rooney , Hernandez.
> 
> WTF!7 defenders.Think Hernandez will trouble us.



"Parking the bus" is one thing but this is ridiculous


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Who will be the goalkeeper on the subs bench for Arsenal



James Shea.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 12, 2011)

bus???


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 12, 2011)

Here starts the poor FA Cup..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

iinfi said:


> bus???



Yeah and it carries a bunch of cvnts


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's not a bus... it's a fecking AIRBUS!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeah and it carries a bunch of cvnts





Sort out the sh1t crossing ffs!

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------

Great movement on our left.Gibbs and Shava

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------

Paedophile song going in full voice.United supporters classy as always!

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

Our midfield is nothing special but theirs' is non existent.It is the individual brilliance of Rooney and Hernandez I am worried about.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Paedophile song going in full voice.United supporters classy as always!


Well there are 11 men which can make them run away with their tails down.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 12, 2011)

1-0 down already... the Arses...

Is there a way so that both teams lose?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Is there a way so that both teams lose?


In that case "want" Arse to win, since they would surely bottle it next round if not this round.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

*thevirtualunderground.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.png


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 12, 2011)

fabioooooooooooooooo!!!!!

valencia welcome back


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2011)

Game over.FVCK!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 12, 2011)

2-0 down... the Arses.... 

Meh....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 12, 2011)

haaahaaaa in your face

valencia + rooney ....

valencia is back and rooney scoresss..

and VDS =GOD


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

comical defending


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2011)

what defending by vidic... 

---------- Post added 13-03-2011 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 12-03-2011 at 11:56 PM ----------

setanta commentator after seeing chamakh

put him on.. he'll throw himself on the pitch... keep diving everywhere


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

Gutted on Tuesday,angry today.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 13, 2011)

Quite a contrast to see Arse and Manc defending.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

Van Der Sar is fvcking unbeatable tonight.

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------

Nice pass to Rooney Denilson.

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

Chamakh on,Denilson off.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2011)

vidic.... ever present

---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Van Der Sar is fvcking unbeatable tonight.




vds is the best keeper in the world. period .  yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

Fvckfvckityfvckfvck


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2011)

we missed valencia....   now he's back


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

VDS saves again


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

All right. Manc fans are out of their den.  Still twenty minutes to go.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

Sub Arshavin off.He is spent!

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------

Great to see Ramsey back.At least something positive.

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------

Wilshere has got huge balls.Can't wait to see him captain Arsenal.

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------

VDS saves again


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

lol, the only difference is Van der Saar it seems.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2011)

VDS.... why is he retiring...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

Not really,its typical Utd. vs. us.They are inviting us to play,only to pick us off on the counter.

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------

Fvck that doesn't look good for Djourou.

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------

No subs left...

Oxygen being provided to DJ.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2011)

djouru... wasting arsenal's time..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 13, 2011)

Djorou (spelling?) injured.... Typical Arsenal performance, this is turning out to be.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2011)

ico said:


> lol, the only difference is Van der Saar it seems.



its also our awesome defence and your shite defence


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

I think he has done his shoulder.

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




ssk_the_gr8 said:


> djouru... wasting arsenal's time..



What a c unt.


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What a c unt.


This. Took him long to come out of his den. Lack of balls, really.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dislocated shoulder, it seems... Or worse, he might have ripped a few shoulder muscles... That's gonna hurt.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 13, 2011)

Ahh, United won. Another DRY season for Gunners. VDS is great, but really happy to see Antonio back.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

Arsenal fans creating all the noise.Fair play.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2011)

arsenal are CBless again..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

lol Rosicky.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I think he has done his shoulder.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...



wtf? watch your mouth...

btw, my bad.. he's actually injured....


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

Rosicky, Bendtner, Squillaci and Denilson should go btw.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

Scholes wtf.Red him

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------

Typical defeat vs. Utd. and a serious injury to DJ.Sort it out Wenger.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2011)

scholes... the "amazing" tackler 

we win..... good performance... after terrible performances recently..

VDS and Da silva twins, Hernandez and rooney were gr8

oshea, gibson... shite as always

and arsenal are now down from 4 to 1 fronts .... and are CBless

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




ico said:


> This. Took him long to come out of his den. Lack of balls, really.



whatever dude...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 13, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sort it out Wenger.


Sort out what?  Every year it's the same old story


----------



## iinfi (Mar 13, 2011)

arses ....lost again .... i cant believe it ... spirit of mekalulu haunts arsenal again ....
but now the spirit's power is dwindling ....  i think arses will win the single now .. the premiership ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Sort out what?  Every year it's the same old story



yeah it is..
a change of manager might be a good idea.. 
all the respect to wenger and his policies.. but a change of manager just might do it


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 13, 2011)

iinfi said:


> arses ....lost again .... i cant believe it ... spirit of mekalulu haunts arsenal again ....
> but now the spirit's power is dwindling ....  i think arses will win the single now .. the premiership ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

Wenger confirms DJ's season is over with a dislocated shoulder.
Huge blow.No way we can win the PL with 2 fit CBs,one of  them being Squillaci.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 13, 2011)

windows 7 sp1 has created sme problem in my wifi n nic drivers


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 13, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> scholes... the "amazing" tackler
> 
> we win..... good performance... after terrible performances recently..
> 
> ...


Smalling was better than all of them. (Maybe except Rooney).
And JOS and Gibbo were hardly "Shite".

I won't mind the same team against OM.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wenger,Diaby,Denilson,Rosicky,Bendtner out


----------



## Rahim (Mar 13, 2011)

^The "admant" nature of Wenger shoould be buried...not the man.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

Jens Lehmann to jump at chance to solve Arsenal's goalkeeping crisis | Mail Online
lol.We can also do with Keown and Bould.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 13, 2011)

Djourou is out for the season it seems


----------



## Krow (Mar 13, 2011)

Sad loss. Sad injury. And to think that Sagna injured DJ. 

Wenger needs to change his policy. Buy players when we need them. CDM and CB both were needed at the start of the season when we lost Frimpong. Now what do we have?

Kos-Squillaci as only fit CBs. I think he will bring in Ignasi Miquel as a sub. Three GKs injured. 

Song injured. So what do we have? Diaby? Denilson? We are better off with 9 men on the pitch than those two in CM. IMO Nasri should have been played in the centre. With Chamakh as CF and RVP on the right and Shava on the left. Denilson as DM with Wilshere for support.

Anyway, respect to VDS. Amazing performance by him. Kept Mancs in the FA Cup.

I would love to see Wilshere captain our side. His spirit is amazing. Even with 10 men on the pitch after DJ was off, he was the only one still trying hardest to score.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 13, 2011)

Krow said:


> Song injured. So what do we have? Diaby? Denilson?


You lot have Ramsey, he just needs some games on his belt. He's quality and at one time was miles ahead of Wilshere. Hopefully the long layoff hasn't fvcked him up.


----------



## Krow (Mar 13, 2011)

^Yeah he is there, but Ramsey only came in now. I was referring to cover for Song throughout the season. Plus I am worried for the poor fellow. He's just come back after a year and already thrown into the team when we are in a tough phase of the season. Hope he does well.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 13, 2011)

Utd 3-2 up from 2-0 down in FA Youth Cup.Both down to 10 men and 87' gone


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 13, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Utd 3-2 up from 2-0 down in FA Youth Cup.Both down to 10 men and 87' gone



undeserved win for them. Still Morrison looks like a good prospect for you lot.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Smalling was better than all of them. (Maybe except Rooney).
> And JOS and Gibbo were hardly "Shite".
> 
> I won't mind the same team against OM.



did you see gibbo's wonderful long balls 
tryin to be scholes...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 13, 2011)

Stoke City score from a classic Stoke City tactic - Delap-------------->Huth--->GOAL! 

Stoke 1-0 WHam


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5176130926_7770eb8756_z.jpg

RedCafe.net - View Single Post - Wenger's Coat


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 13, 2011)

WHam score via handball!!! 

Stoke 1-1 WHam!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 13, 2011)

*twitpic.com/494l0b
Now thats what you call a full-blooded tackle.Credit to Sagna for not moaning or *****ing about it,got straight up and started playing.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 13, 2011)

Green saves a penalty in the 1st min of the 2nd half!! 

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

Aaaaaaaaaand it's 2-1 to Sgtoke!! Higginbotham scores from an FK via deflection!!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 13, 2011)

lol Green


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 13, 2011)

Stoke are through!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 13, 2011)

Man City/Reading vs United


----------



## iinfi (Mar 13, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Man City/Reading vs United



    
    
    
    
    

added .... thats a nice design ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh well now for UEFA Cup, we have to win it to be in it now.

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

btw if Stoke beat Bolton...









...WE'LL SEE STOKE IN EUROPE


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 13, 2011)

^ That would make Rory Delap's throw-ins the most feared weapon in Europe.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

No way Stoke are going past Bolton.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 13, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No way Stoke are going past Bolton.



Quoted


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't edit them anyway


----------



## iinfi (Mar 14, 2011)

mikka

---------- Post added 14-03-2011 at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was 13-03-2011 at 11:59 PM ----------

Now a volcano in japan

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------

Japan earthquake: Volcano in southern Japan erupts - latimes.com

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

1852: Another note on that Man City-Man Utd clash, by the way... those two teams have only ever met in an FA Cup semi-final once before, in 1926, when City won 3-0. They then went on to face Bolton in the final... and lose. Omens?


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 14, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5176130926_7770eb8756_z.jpg
> 
> RedCafe.net - View Single Post - Wenger's Coat



Loved that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 14, 2011)

@ lfcfan's sig.

Pogba sent off for stopping in his run-up for the penalty.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2011)

Nani to face Marseille | Manchester United News, Fixtures, Results, Transfers | Sky Sports

Omg how did 18 months go pass so fast? Didn't even look like 18 days 


*a323.yahoofs.com/ymg/ept_sports_sow_experts__18/ept_sports_sow_experts-676680550-1299428262.jpg?ymneUqED6vw7ZZU.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 14, 2011)

We are goin to thump Marseille  like we did against Bayern last year. 

@Ishu- Salute to you man.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> We are goin to thump Marseille  like we did against Bayern last year.



Aggregate Score 4-4, Bayern go through on away goals.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know if he meant it.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 14, 2011)

^^Oh didn't know that, I thought we won the CL


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2011)

Arsenal expected to re-sign 41-year-old Jens Lehmann | Football | guardian.co.uk
Fvcking hell!Delighted if that happens.

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------

I like the idea of him dishing out punches to lazy players in the dressing room.


Spoiler



*28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lh0uhvXTOk1qgqytao1_500.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Mar 14, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> @ lfcfan's sig.
> 
> Pogba sent off for stopping in his run-up for the penalty.



who is pogba .... drogba's son?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2011)

iinfi said:


> who is pogba .... drogba's son?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 14, 2011)

@liv_fan: Ur siggy is weird


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2011)

iinfi said:


> @liv_fan: Ur siggy is weird



It's all Mekalulu spirit doing. 

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

The Gooner Forum // View topic - ROLL UP ROLL UP BIG SALE STARTS IN JUNE


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 15, 2011)

iinfi said:


> @liv_fan: Ur siggy is weird



I find it *perfect*


----------



## iinfi (Mar 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> It's all Mekalulu spirit doing.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 15, 2011)

liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> Omg how did 18 months go pass so fast? Didn't even look like 18 days


lol. I just heard it.
It was confirmed that he will be back in a month.

Can't really blame me for being ****ed up then. Blame Utd. 



			
				infii said:
			
		

> who is pogba .... drogba's son?



He is United U18. Top prospect.

---------- Post added at 04:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 AM ----------

Nani and Valencia on the wings.
Mon more of Rooney's headed goals.


----------



## Krow (Mar 15, 2011)

I just sacrificed a pigeon at Mekalulu temple. Hope the spirit of Mekalulu is appeased now that we are out of 3 competitions + 1 pigeon (in place of the EPL). All hail the mighty spirit.



---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> The Gooner Forum // View topic - ROLL UP ROLL UP BIG SALE STARTS IN JUNE



Manuel Almunia  ---> out
Sebastien Squillaci  ---> out
Abou Diaby  ---> out  ---> out  ---> out  ---> out  ---> out  ---> out
Tomas Rosicky  ---> out  ---> out  ---> out  ---> out
Denilson  ---> out  ---> out  ---> out  ---> out  ---> out  ---> out  ---> out
Vela   ---> out
Bendtner  ---> out  ---> out  ---> out

Will probably leave:
Cesc

CAPTAIN:
Kick out Fabregas as captain and bring in Wilshere.

The lad has put in more than the entire team put together this season. Awesome spirit.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know about that but I absolutely love Lansbury.He is fecking cool.Check the goal out around 1:50 mark.
[youtube]f0t4thVhXMI[/youtube]
Wouldn't mind him instead of D&D


----------



## Baker (Mar 15, 2011)

for manu fans....

[YOUTUBE]D4T3g4gGqHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iinfi (Mar 15, 2011)

Krow said:


> I just sacrificed a pigeon at Mekalulu temple. Hope the spirit of Mekalulu is appeased now that we are out of 3 competitions + 1 pigeon (in place of the EPL). All hail the mighty spirit.



hahahhahahah rotfl

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------


u sacrificed only one pigeon 
so the spirit will start haunting ur closest rivals ... i.e. ManU... lets c what happens to them tonite and in the EPL ... 
all others will be unaffected ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 15, 2011)

No way ManYoo are going to get knocked out by Marseille. Not a jinx but they are at home and are bound to win.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 16, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> No way ManYoo are going to get knocked out by Marseille. Not a jinx but they are at home and are bound to win.



Son, don't underestimate the power of the spirit of Mekalulu !!!!

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------

Man Utd

    * 01 Van der Sar
    * 03 Ebda
    * 06 Brown
    * 12 Bigging
    * 22 O'Sheee
    * 11 Gigs
    * 16 Karrick
    * 17 Nana
    * 18 Scholes
    * 10 Looney
    * 14 Hernandez

Substitutes

    * 29 Khissakk,
    * 20 Fabi Da Silva,
    * 21 Rafaeeel,
    * 25 Valencia,
    * 28 Gibson,
    * 09 Barbie doll,
    * 26 Overturn


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hernandez... My man scores


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2011)

Lansbury FTW!


Wilshere-Nasri-Song-Lansbury-Frimpong-Ramsey-JET-Coquelin

Looks good to me. Plus we have Henderson, who should be good cover for the CC. 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Hernandez... *My man* scores





---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 AM ----------

@ *iinfi* Why'd you delete your post?  What happened to mekalulu God? He ain't cursing manu?

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------

Arsene should send his entire scouting battalion to Africa in search of Fvckba, the ultimate superstriking-holding-gk-midfielder, the successor to Drogba. He's been signing Crockbas till now.

Fvckba should wear a jersey with a middle finger printed at the back below his name, instead of a number.

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------

Fvckba will make Dani Alves marry Hernandez, leaving ssk with no option but to have the_great extra marital affair with Chicarito.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 16, 2011)

yes i deleted that post

mekalulu is spirit which was created by ico .... his magic wand broke while was casting spell and it started haunting arses in turn....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 16, 2011)

Victory... Sweet!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 16, 2011)

United 2, Marseille 1. Chicha scored both. , Valencia was great.
Munich 2, Inter 3. Yea yea yea...Munich out, again


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Hernandez... My man scores



pedal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2011)

I have just seen the weirdest video ever,and it features Johann Djourou.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I have just seen the weirdest video ever,and it features Johann Djourou.



 Seen that too. Only reaction was wtf did I just watch.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chelsea have signed 18 year old Lucas Piazon!!

Chelsea strike deal to sign Brazilian teenager Lucas Piazon | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 16, 2011)

Football | Champions League | Ancelotti: Blues too strong for Barca | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2011)

^ If that's soooo funny, I hope you lot meet them in the quarters.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 16, 2011)

^


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2011)

Idiotic title tbf, nowhere did Ancelotti say, "Blues too strong for Barca"


Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ If that's soooo funny, I hope you lot meet them in the quarters.



They'll meet Shakhtar or Schalke or Spurs and you can quote me for that.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2011)

Mr. Ferguson hit with five-match touchline ban by FA | Football | guardian.co.uk

Love it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2011)

Cvnt.Hope his cellphone dies.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Mr. Ferguson hit with five-match touchline ban by FA | Football | guardian.co.uk
> 
> Love it



What he said.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2011)

It will be funny if he gets one of these.
*www.themondaysupplement.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/phil-brown-tache.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2011)

> Ferguson will also be banned from United's dugout in a home game against Everton and the visit to Arsenal.



Hmmmmm..........


----------



## iinfi (Mar 16, 2011)

i think the only team which can beat beat barca is tottenham ..... and the only team which can beat tottenham is ManU and the only team which beat ManU @ Wembley is Chelsea ....  .. u knw what i mean .... 
i said CAN .. not will ... ok? u knw what i mean ....??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 16, 2011)

^ Only team to beat Mancs is Chelsea?  Not really. Inter, Madrid, Barca, Chelsea all would be favourites against Mancs IMO. If they win one or more of the trio of League title, FA Cup, or Champions League, they'll be the sh1ttiest side to win any of them.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 16, 2011)

iinfi said:


> i think the only team which can beat ManU @ Wembley is Chelsea ....  .. u knw what i mean ....
> i said CAN .. not will ... ok? u knw what i mean ....??


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2011)

So used to Arsenal games every three days now that I'm finding it tough to wait for Saturday.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 17, 2011)

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/7671/stopwr.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------

*img593.imageshack.us/img593/4774/stopl.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 17, 2011)

FCK should be banned from Europe if they insist on wearing those hideous pink shirts!!! 

---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------

0-0 at HT. Looking good, looking comfortable apart from the time when their freekick hit the post.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 17, 2011)

what?

---------- Post added at 02:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------

another mediocre performance


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 17, 2011)

^ We're leading 2-0 on aggregate and we have to play ManCity on the weekend. No need to play out of our skins.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 17, 2011)

drogba misses from point blank range .... wtf strikers we have

---------- Post added at 02:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 AM ----------

now anelka ... joker

---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------

there is something which converts strikers to mid-fielders when they come to Chelsea .... 
pitch @ chelsea fc smaller than other grounds in england and europe?
strikers find it difficult to find space ??
explains why visiting teams also rarely score....

---------- Post added at 02:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------

loti's shake of head tells it all ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 17, 2011)

Apparently we've had 19 goal attempts. Profligacy at its worst.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 17, 2011)

*www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150438748650650

---------- Post added at 03:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 AM ----------

lets have 100 attempts on goal.... wats the point ...

---------- Post added at 03:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 AM ----------

disgraceful performance


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ahhh, finally it ends. Chelsea through, Real Madrid through.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh well it was enjoyable as long as it lasted (Madrid's last 16 continual elimination that is)


----------



## iinfi (Mar 18, 2011)

YouTube - amazing goals


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

Sh!tty-1, Dynamo-0. Dynamo won 2-1 on aggregate


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2011)

[youtube]WAtYlc1BsK8[/youtube]
Got sent off too


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 18, 2011)

Deserved to be knocked out. Can't wait for the season to get over.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 18, 2011)

BBC Sport - Football - Liverpool 0-0 Braga (agg 0-1)



Liverpool_fan said:


> Deserved to be knocked out. Can't wait for the season to get over.



start seeking the blessings of the spirit of mekalulu


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 18, 2011)

lol you actually made me smile


----------



## iinfi (Mar 18, 2011)

gn........yAAAWWWNNNN


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2011)

OMFG lehmann is back.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pool and Citeh knocked out? Nice!


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2011)

Best striker in the world at the moment is Samuel Eto'o.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 18, 2011)

[youtube]VQMlPSyZtos[/youtube]


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Pool and Citeh knocked out? Nice!



, Next season it's Crapsea's turn


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 18, 2011)

Dunno if this has been mentioned here





> The president of a French village team has been suspended by the French Football Federation (FFF) after he launched a transfer bid for Barcelona superstar Lionel Messi.
> 
> Cedric Enjolras, president of FC Borne, has been hit with a six-month ban, three of which are suspended, after he attempted to lodge the joke bid with the Catalan giants.
> 
> ...


Village team punished after bidding for Barcelona star Lionel Messi | Football News | ESPN.co.uk


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2011)

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x350/mar_11/zp_Lehmann_return_training_watermark5_4173.jpg?ic=e255fdT


Brilliant collection of Arsenal photos by the official club photographer.
Flickr: Stuart MacFarlane's Photostream
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5012/5529337519_ab2ccb4cfa.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5395034033_475e1ca3c4.jpg

Chelsea vs. Utd. in the CL 
Spurs vs. Real


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 18, 2011)

*Real Madrid v Tottenham

Chelsea v Man U

Barca v Shakhtar

Inter v Schalke*


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice set of draws.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not bad.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 18, 2011)

NEW: Read our Press Conference Digest | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com

Vermaelen out for the season.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> *Real Madrid v Tottenham
> 
> Chelsea v Man U
> 
> ...



1st- Spurs will win.
2nd- Needless to say  , thought we'd play with a *Good *team, but bad luck! 
3rd- Barca can't be more lucky.
4th- That will the hardest of them, still Inter will win.

It's a Final between ManUtd v Spurs/RM (RM has great luck sometimes).

Just remember the above's and match them as tournament progresses


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 18, 2011)

[youtube]qZgbwsy0oN4[/youtube]


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2011)

quality


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2011)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2705/4253824484_731ac24a28_z.jpg
So much awesomeness. 
All sizes | Last match at Highbury | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 18, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Needless to say  , thought we'd play with a *Good *team, but bad luck!



Lost to us 2-1 and got raped by pools and still saying like this.Thats why everybody says United and its fans are complete shite.


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2011)

I am actually excited about Barca vs Shaktar. Tricky fixtures.

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. @ A_G.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 19, 2011)

Real Madrid v Tottenham

Chelsea v Man U

Barca v Shakhtar

Inter v Schalke


this means winner of RM spurs will meet winner of utd chelsea in the semis ... isnt it?? 
uefa has ensured it wont be an all england final .. and have also made it a walkover for barca to reach the final ....

went for desert safari today .. will get sme pics frm my friend on sunday .. will post them ..


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Lost to us 2-1 and got raped by pools and still saying like this.Thats why everybody says United and its fans are complete shite.



Why only you guys state the matches in S.B but not all, and I, basically we United supporters look forward but not backward and thus I ain't saying how many times Crapsea got beaten by us   , and about fans, yes Everybody *says* but not *believes*


----------



## iinfi (Mar 19, 2011)

[youtube]gWRP10Mm5cU[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2011)

Graham Bean: FA acts like a Communist State - ESPN Soccernet

Mr. Ferguson, Mancs, and their pet journalists, comic relief


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2011)

Arsenal game not on TV tonight. Any chance of rain in cricket today?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 19, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal game not on TV tonight. Any chance of rain in cricket today?



still their slot is cricket only


----------



## Baker (Mar 19, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal game not on TV tonight. Any chance of rain in cricket today?



then you can watch the highlights of ireland vs netherlands match ..enjoy


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 19, 2011)

[youtube]jYgS-7cdeas[/youtube]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 19, 2011)

wtf? Kirkit on every channel. Bloody cable operators.. Aj saala espn may match hai toh channel nahi dey rahe hai. Seriously, wtf?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2011)

^ Lose the cable operator. Get DTH!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Lose the cable operator. Get DTH!



This. Had suffered a LONG TIME due to these idiotic cable operators. DTH at least has guarantees.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 19, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> wtf? Kirkit on every channel. Bloody cable operators.. Aj saala espn may match hai toh channel nahi dey rahe hai. Seriously, wtf?



you might as well want to bribe them Biharis to get you espn


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2011)

Spuds 0-0 WHam!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 19, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> you might as well want to bribe them Biharis to get you espn



might as well change the service provider....
btw,they're not biharis


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2011)

Almunia; Sagna, Koscielny, Squillaci, Clichy; Nasri, Denilson, Wilshere, Ramsey, Arshavin; van Persie

Ramsey starts.Brilliant.
Hope Denilson pulls his weight.

Fvck off.


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2011)

well, everything is going ... :/


----------



## iinfi (Mar 19, 2011)

shiiiiiit ... shiiiiiit ... 
arses down already .... now its a cakewalk for them ... 4-1 may b 
its an easy game for united also ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2011)

Arses down already!


----------



## iinfi (Mar 19, 2011)

lets sing a song ..
Arse fans ... O Arse fans 
Arse fans ... O Arse fans 
Arse fans ..Arse fans  ..Arse fans Arse fans ... O Arse fans 
Arse Arse Arse Arse Arse ... fans fans ..
Arse fans ... O Arse fans 
Arse fans ... O Arse fans O Arseeee


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2011)

Getting a grip on matters now.

Van Persie with his usual post.Ramsey saved from point blank range.

I am sure we have got better squad players than Denilson


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Rahim (Mar 19, 2011)

^is it you?


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2011)

nope.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 19, 2011)

ico himself is a victim of the haunt of the spirit of mekalulu


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2011)

iinfi said:


> ico himself is a victim of the haunt of the spirit of mekalulu


lol.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 19, 2011)

Cable out  So watching Byomkesh Bakshi on DVD.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 19, 2011)

What's the score?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2011)

Wenger made a tactical sub at HT and that too a good one.
Chamakh for Denilson.

 WTF was that.

Almunia 
Oh and we are 2-0 down 

Ill put an Ashley Cole avatar for a week if we win this.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2011)

Blaahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Blaahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!!





I know its pathetic but I can't help but LOL at that goal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2011)

What is it with Arsenal and goalkeepers anyway??? 

Fabio Borini scores 2 on his Swansea debut (on loan from Chelsea)... and this boy is not signing a new contract.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2011)

Arshavin great finish!COME ON!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2011)

Evans sent off for the Mancs!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Fabio Borini scores 2 on his Swansea debut (on loan from Chelsea)... and this boy is not signing a new contract.


Striker? If he is then why should he sign with Drogba, Anelka, Torres, Kalou in the team with Sturridge out on loan?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2011)

Evans red at OT.COME ON YOU NOOBS!

Resolve!
2-2 
rvp get in//

Comeoncomeoncomeoncomeon


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Striker? If he is then why should he sign with Drogba, Anelka, Torres, Kalou in the team with Sturridge out on loan?



Yes, striker in the Inzaghi mould - goalpoacher. It's more likely to be a contract dispute over wages. He's not even made the bench this season because of that. And of course, he has been injured a lot. But his scoring record in the reserves is astounding.

Drogba and/or Anelka plus Kalou will be leaving next season for sure. Studge & Borini could be a good backup pair.

Berbaflop scores... 1-0, courtesy Jaaskaleinen spill.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2011)

@ Mancs late winner


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2011)

****.Utd. increase the lead.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2011)

Arses are now within striking distance, I daresay. 

Wonder what Funguson says about *that* Evans challenge.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2011)

Chelsea will finish ahead of Arses and you can quote me for that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2011)

If Fabregas Theo and Song are available after the break,Chelsea have no chance.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2011)

First we need to win tomorrow, though.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 19, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> First we need to win tomorrow, though.



with the current form ..expect a drubbing ...


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 19, 2011)

Time for torres to prove something.I have a feeling that he's gonna score tomorrow.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2011)

^ I've been having that feeling before every game since he signed, to be honest.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2011)

Paul Konchesky has scored more goals for his new club than Torres


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2011)

^ And Paul Konchesky has found his true level. Torres has moved to a higher level and is finding it difficult to adapt after playing in the Europa League and fighting for a top-10 finish. 

He'll come good. If not this season, then the next.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 19, 2011)

i think if zirkov and torres are played together ... torres has a good chance of scoring .. but with a physical side like city Loti is likely to play malouda, torres and drogba instead of zirkov ...
we are likely to get only 2 clear cut chances and 2 half chances .... if are to have any chance of winning we have to take all four ... coz we are sure to concede atleast 2-3 times ...



added:
if there is someone who keeps a record of the max no. of times a player has ever hit the woodwork ..  van persie wud be on the top of his list ...


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 20, 2011)

Why wenger is still believing in those useless defenders and goalkeeper..
Lucky man united:-{.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

Time for iinfi + Mekalodu now.

*Edit:* hmm I didn't realize it sounds obscene, but who cares?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2011)

United 1, Bolton 0. 

Tomorrow Crapsea v Sh!tty, two worst team face to face , let's see which poor wins!  Wat a poor Sunday


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 20, 2011)

Chelsea are scaring me a little now. Hopefully they drop points today 



			
				infii said:
			
		

> this means winner of RM spurs will meet winner of utd chelsea in the semis ... isnt it??
> uefa has ensured it wont be an all england final .. and have also made it a walkover for barca to reach the final ....



No Utd/Chelsea will meet Inter/Schalke in SF.
90% chances of having an English team in the Final.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

Jim McLean admits he feels sick after Roma chief reveals Italians bribed ref in 1984 European Cup semi-final - The Daily Record


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 20, 2011)

> Sh!tty


Misread that as Shetty


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

JOHN TERRY installed as PERMANENT England captain. 

Football365 | All The News | Football News | PUNISHED TERRY GETS ARMBAND BACK



> "But I have decided that John Terry, after one year of punishment, will again be the permanent captain. I think one year's punishment is enough.
> 
> "He was my first choice when I (initially) decided on the permanent captain."
> 
> ...



-------------------------------

Stuart Holden taken to hospital after that Evans cvnt assaulted him on the pitch. Yes, assaulted. Not tackled. 

Football365 | All The News | Football News | STUART HOLDEN TAKEN TO HOSPITAL


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

That gives Terry the license to shag Cheryl Cole.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

Disgraceful. Even more cements the fact that Ingurlahnd are a joke and managed by a bunch of clowns.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

wait, I meant Cheryl Tweedy. She isn't Cashley's wife anymore, I guess.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

^ They don't have any other leader on the field. And besides, the allegations are just that - allegations. Did you know that the newspapers which published those stories are now being sued? And that they had to print an apology for running this false story? 

Here you go:

Two newspapers apologise to Vanessa Perroncel for breaching her privacy | Media | guardian.co.uk


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

STEVENNNNNNNNNNNNN GERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARD can be that leader.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

So why was he stripped off the captaincy in the first place. Surely this is hypocrisy, stripping him off captaincy with the media witchfest, while bringing him back when it's "cooled down".
They should have either dismissed it as "allegations"/personal life in the first place and retained him as captain, or stood to their stand, and kept him away from captaincy and giving captaincy to some some lad if possible.
This just sums up the joke English FA, and why English National side is a laughing stock all over the world.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

have to agree with that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

ico said:


> STEVENNNNNNNNNNNNN GERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARD can be that leader.



You Arsenal can do with a captain, sadly one of his eye is at Barcelona while the other is crocked.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

It's Vermaelen or RvP for me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So why was he stripped off the captaincy in the first place. Surely this is hypocrisy, stripping him off captaincy with the media witchfest, while bringing him back when it's "cooled down".
> They should have either dismissed it as "allegations"/personal life in the first place and retained him as captain, or stood to their stand, and kept him away from captaincy and giving captaincy to some some lad if possible.
> This just sums up the joke English FA, and why English National side is a laughing stock all over the world.



Capello only tried to save his own ass at that time. Keeping Terry as captain when the British media were baying for his blood would have made the wolves turn on him. He took the easy way out and dispensed with Terry.

After seeing how woeful the replacement captains were and how the armband was being passed around, he has probably decided that it's going to be his final tournament anyway, so why bother to deal with all this bullsh!t? Just give the armband to the leader and let the media say what they want.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Just give the armband to the leader and let the media say what they want.


Leader  Yeah right

*image.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2008/05/22/JohnTerryPAMartinRickett3.jpg

The fact that the manager in England is scared to save his own ass from the media, and not actually doing exactly what he thinks exactly what's good for his team sums up his and his boards ineptitude.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

[youtube]Abk9JSDBra4[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

And what has diving got to do with captaincy?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

You'd cry too if you missed the deciding penalty in a tournament that your club (where you've come up through the youth ranks and are now the captain) has never won before. Imagine the pressure. 

It's all about emotions, lad.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> You'd cry too if you missed the deciding penalty in a tournament that your club (where you've come up through the youth ranks and are now the captain) has never won before. Imagine the pressure.
> 
> It's all about emotions, lad.



Deciding penalty? The game wasn't over yet AFAIK, Anelka's penalty was the deciding one. He looked absolutely devastated even when it wasn't the final penalty. A good captain would have picked himself and encouraged his team, rather than behaving like it's all over.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

I think Terry's pelanty would have sealed it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Deciding penalty? The game wasn't over yet AFAIK, Anelka's penalty was the deciding one. He looked absolutely devastated even when it wasn't the final penalty. A good captain would have picked himself and encouraged his team, rather than behaving like it's all over.



Terry's penalty was the last of the five and it was the decider. Cech had saved Ronaldo's penalty.

As a matter of fact, if Drogba had not been sent off, Terry would have never taken that penalty.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

^ Well it wasn't like Terry missing, game over. It was like if Terry scored game won. When he missed it was going to Sudden Death wasn't it? Reacting like he did was not exactly inspirational for other players in the squad, and not exactly how a captain should react.
Anyway who cares about England and their captains. They all can fvck off and not qualify for major tournaments if possible to keep our players injury free.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

^ At that time, it was Terry's fault that it was going to sudden death. And we all know why it's called sudden death...Think from his perspective.


----------



## Joker (Mar 20, 2011)

i could have scored that penalty.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

backyard football ftw.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ At that time, it was Terry's fault that it was going to sudden death. And we all know why it's called sudden death...Think from his perspective.


An ideal captain should control his emotions and actually use them to inspire their team, that's what their armband stands for. Anyway that's what I think.
FYI I am not particularly fond of Gerrard as our own captain either, he does the job and has been quite inspirational but I prefer captains like Keane was for Mancs and Vieira for Arses, those were the real leaders.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

you'll get assaulted in RAWK.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

Not really.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

Football jokes Tottenham 0-0 West Ham Sick as a Sandro, Jermain Doh-foe, Chris Coleman does Comic Relief, Gareth Bale solves Lybian crisis and more - Top 10 Tweets by Dan Silver - Football Banter - MirrorFootball.co.uk



> Gareth 'WORLD'S GREATEST' Bale making first start in 2 months. Not match-fit, so only expecting the one hat-trick today
> 
> Gareth Bale is so fast he can run round the world and tackle himself from behind. #Worldsgreatest


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

Twitter / John Terry: @footie_chat JT wasn't tol ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

[youtube]g0uJckwkBjg[/youtube]

Lucas Piazon net-burster! 

Pool leading 1-0 thanks to dodgy pinaaalty!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2011)

Chezza is back on twitter


> 53Szczesny53
> 
> I want to thank everyone who attended at my Q&A and match screening yesterday.It was fun and I enjoyed it until the 3rd minute of the game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

Lucky to be ahead, but will take it


----------



## iinfi (Mar 20, 2011)

Ancelotti to be sacked in May

I read the BBC headlines that way. Question the wisdom of making a statement 
"Let's see where we are at the end of May then we'll judge the coach and other people at the football club." 

ahead of an important game. Not that we were going to win it .... still u can atleast expect a good performance


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

Great goal by Suarez!!! 2-0 Pool! 

And John Mensah is sent off for Sunderland. Straight red!!

TORRES and KALOU start upfront for Chelsea! Drogs, Yuri, Mikel and Anelka on the bench.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

lol, had I been playing for Chelsea, I would have scored one goal every match.  Torres sucks.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 20, 2011)

good positive team selection ... as expected malouda is on the pitch and yuri gagarin's grandson zirkov is on the bench ....
cud v played zirkov instead of kalou ..as zirkov delivers the quality of balls torres likes ... the other day too zirkov split the defence 2-3 times only to find drogs instead of torres ...


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

good positive team selection ... as expected malouda is on the pitch and yuri gagarin's grandson zirkov is on the bench ....
cud v played zirkov instead of kalou ..as zirkov delivers the quality of balls torres likes ... the other day too zirkov split the defence 2-3 times only to find drogs instead of torres ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2009/5/6/1241646021549/Chelseas-Didier-Drogba-sh-002.jpg
This guy should start. Fvking disgrace that he is being dropped for no reason at all.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2011)

good positive team selection ... as expected malouda is on the pitch and yuri gagarin's grandson zirkov is on the bench ....
cud v played zirkov instead of kalou ..as zirkov delivers the quality of balls torres likes ... the other day too zirkov split the defence 2-3 times only to find drogs instead of torres ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

What's with repeating iinfi's comment?? :S


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

good positive team selection ... as expected malouda is on the pitch and yuri gagarin's grandson zirkov is on the bench ....
cud v played zirkov instead of kalou ..as zirkov delivers the quality of balls torres likes ... the other day too zirkov split the defence 2-3 times only to find drogs instead of torres ...


----------



## iinfi (Mar 20, 2011)

btw ico has incarnated a new spirit ... mekalodu.....i forgot the name of the older one ... mekalulu?? is it??

@ico: i knw ur pretty nervous about this new one ... if u v put in enough potion while preparing this spirit .. chelsea city game will end in a draw


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

btw ico has incarnated a new spirit ... mekalodu.....i forgot the name of the older one ... mekalulu?? is it??

@ico: i knw ur pretty nervous about this new one ... if u v put in enough potion while preparing this spirit .. chelsea city game will end in a draw


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yer making it look as if me eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

Spirit of Mekalodu has haunted ico and A_G and they have become iinfi

RIP ico RIP A_G

 @ Ramires and Kalou


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2011)

Fecking moneybags.A draw written all over it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

0-0 at HT. Kalou is having a good game.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

good positive team selection ... as expected malouda is on the pitch and yuri gagarin's grandson zirkov is on the bench ....
cud v played zirkov instead of kalou ..as zirkov delivers the quality of balls torres likes ... the other day too zirkov split the defence 2-3 times only to find drogs instead of torres ...


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 20, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fecking moneybags.A draw written all over it.



good for us


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

So who was having a "feeling" Torres will score


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 20, 2011)

A good striker should be knowing what to do with the ball before the ball comes to him.Sad to see that gone in a good player like Torres,atleast for now.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 20, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> good for us



Dont worry till may day mate.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

DAVIIIIIIIIIIIIIID LUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZZZZZZ!!!!  YeeeeeeHAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

haha Luiz scores.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 20, 2011)

this is not good.Chelsea is on the rise again.This is defo not good.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 20, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> this is not good.Chelsea is on the rise again.This is defo not good.



wow u started worrying


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

RAMIRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEESSS!!!!  

FECKING BRAZILLIANT!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

Torres got off and Chelsea got 2 goals


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

DAVID LUIZ fecking HATES Manchester.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 20, 2011)

wat heck of a game .... iniesta like finish ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2011)

Roman looked happy when Torres was hauled off.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 20, 2011)

we dont have luiz in the CL 

finally ico's mekalodu spirit is also not prepared correctly .....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2011)

Not a good result for us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

The spirit of Mekalodu now haunts the Arses, taking over from the spirit of Mekalulu!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

*K*eep *W*enger at *A*rsenal for *L*ife *I** T*hank* Y*ou

KWALITY


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2011)

That is awful.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 20, 2011)

*Keep Wenger At Arsenal for LIfe I Thank You*
The *KWALITY* movement has begun!Come One Come All!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

Well the next season is Arse. They are Kwality.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

*www.chelseasite.com/media/galeria/94/2/2/0/5/o_chelsea_fc_david_luiz-2745022.jpg


Kwality!


----------



## iinfi (Mar 20, 2011)

arses are still in the title hunt ... mind u .. they can still win the league .. dont judge the spirit of mekalodu by jus one game ....


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2011)

no, Mekalodu will turn things around. Confident with that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

ico said:


> no, Mekalodu will turn things around. Confident with that.



gg Kwality


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 21, 2011)

wow what a great performance, played gud as a team.Luiz was legendary.If we can play like this, we have chances in UCL.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2011)

Luiz is cup tied .... there was a glimmer of hope in the CL had he played ... hope alex comes back soon n in full fitness n form ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think I'll have to fuse Ivanovic & Luiz together to create a new avatar for myself. 

Hmm... Davislav Ivanuiz?


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 21, 2011)

I sometimes feel iinfi is retarded.but then again that might be the spirit of mekalav-doo talkin


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> I sometimes feel iinfi is retarded.but then again that might be the spirit of mekalav-doo talkin



here comes the new spirit ....mekalav-doo ... i do not approve it though


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 21, 2011)

ye,that was a fake spirit


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2011)

@ico: Why am I being redirected to this page when I view my profile: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/sam8240.html

??? :s


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> @ico: Why am I being redirected to this page when I view my profile: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/sam8240.html
> 
> ??? :s



cud it be the spirit at work?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2011)

^ Gremlins, methinks. The TDF server is full of those nasty little critters.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> I sometimes feel iinfi is retarded.but then again that might be the spirit of mekalav-doo talkin



Russian cousin of Scooby-Doo spirit? 

Talking of David Luiz, Benfica does have a lot of talent if their squad. Fabio Coentrao is another, and may leave Benfica this season. Watched him play PSG in Europa and boy he did stand apart. Would be delighted if we sign him  Our non-European status might mess it up though even if we put a bid


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> @ico: Why am I being redirected to this page when I view my profile: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/sam8240.html
> 
> ??? :s


Get rid of @ in your name.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2011)

Phun phact:



> Dennis Bergkamp didn't score in his first 8 games for Arsenal. Henry didn't score for 9.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2011)

Whatever you say whether he'll be successful in the future or not, dropping Drogba for accomodating him IS a fvcking disgrace.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2011)

^ Drogba has not scored for 10 games straight.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2011)

Abramovich spunked 50m on him.No way he could be dropped any time soon.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 21, 2011)

Thats like spending 50mn on a carrot.and you cant even eat it


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2011)

this is like a share market man ..... u invest heavily on big high-risk stocks u either get good returns (trophys) or u fail miserably .... u invest in small stocks ... u profit but dont get big rewards ... u invest in a mix of small (low-risk) and big (high-risk) stocks ... ur profit ~~=~~ loss


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2011)

HAPPY BUDDAY TO iinfi.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2011)

ico said:


> HAPPY BUDDAY TO iinfi.



wats BUDDAY ? anyway thx


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 21, 2011)

iinfi said:


> wats BUDDAY ? anyway thx



Budday = Old man. You've become one year older. Enjoy your day B'day boy


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 21, 2011)

may the spirit of mekalodu be always be with you.*KWALITY*


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks for ur wishes


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 22, 2011)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2011/3/21/1300711062083/The-Gallery-Jens-Lehmann-008.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2011)

^


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 22, 2011)

[youtube]2rXHFrgXrgk[/youtube]

With friends like these, who needs enemies?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 22, 2011)

^
What's wrong with a bit of banter between two players of the same team?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 22, 2011)

^ Err... It was just a joke.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 22, 2011)

UEFA president Michel Platini re-elected for 2nd term.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 23, 2011)

cool...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2011)

Is that a New Era Gangster at Kl@w's avatar?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ Yup. And he hates Manchester (red or blue doesn't matter).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2011)

*arseblog.com/2011/03/interlull-vague-good-news-amidst-the-terror/


			
				Arseblog said:
			
		

> You can’t look at a sports section this morning without the ghastly countenance of John Terry staring back at you. Quite frankly this ought to be in the Geneva Convention. How long will it be before prisoners of war, made to stand on a stool, their genitals connected to electrodes with alsatians snapping at their dangly bits, are forced to undergo the horror of having to look at John Terry too?
> 
> From there I suspect you can begin to chart the final and inexorable decline of the human race. It’s a sad moment in history. In years to come, when a new civilisation sifts through the wreckage and the digital rubble we have left behind, I hope they find this missive, just one small voice amongst billions, which shows that not all of us were contemptible savages, slaves to the gaping maw of John Terry.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Yup. And he hates Manchester (red or blue doesn't matter).


----------



## iinfi (Mar 23, 2011)

Jose Mourinho said:
			
		

> Tottenham is a happy team, and happy teams are dangerous teams



God is back


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 25, 2011)

iinfi said:


> God is back



*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lby2p8pLy71qz5419.gif


----------



## iinfi (Mar 25, 2011)

WHOZZ THAT
*blogs.soccernet.com/manchesterunited/mourinho.jpg


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2011)

iinfi said:


> God is back


*i.imgur.com/1Vg1K.gif


----------



## iinfi (Mar 25, 2011)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2010/3/15/1268691533154/Jose-Mourinho-001.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2011)

iinfi said:


> God is back



*i.imgur.com/b0Odm.gif


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 26, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lby2p8pLy71qz5419.gif



pretty good man


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 26, 2011)

Nasri was the France captain last night.Well done.
Ramsey vs. Wilshere tonight.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 27, 2011)

arsenal_gunners said:


> .
> Ramsey vs. Wilshere tonight.



!!shocking!!!

bTw....
is there a wikileaks on the Apollo 11 mission and subsequent missions to the moon
i want to know which place in area 51 neil amstrong landed...

Bent Scoreeessss!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 27, 2011)

Hargreaves has a shoulder injury now


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 27, 2011)

It's not even hilarious any more.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 27, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Hargreaves has a shoulder injury now


not funny, a_g


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 27, 2011)

I HATE international breaks!!!!!!!! 

Anyone see this? Valencia show their support for Japan by having their shirt names etched in Japanese for their La Liga tie against Sevilla:

*www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Valencia.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2011)

Respect


----------



## iinfi (Mar 28, 2011)

Goalkeeper Rogerio scores 100th goal in Sao Paulo win | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Rahim (Mar 29, 2011)

Gareth Barry named Captain for the 'stupidest' team vs Ghana.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 29, 2011)

Finally some football on TV... gonna watch the friendly!


----------



## iinfi (Mar 30, 2011)

Andy Carroll scores ... Liverpool back in the title hunt ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2011)

RVP comes off with a knee injury.Fvck off.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> It's not even hilarious any more.



Again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2011)

Hargreaves is a different case,htf he keeps getting random injuries?
The initial news is positive with RVP.



Today marks 10 years since David Rocastle passed away.
*t.co/RdiP6qg
RIP Rocky.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## iinfi (Mar 31, 2011)

Mega Disaster loooooms over Anfield | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2011)

First Gerrard likened Cole to Messi, and now Cole likens Carroll to Drogba.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2011)

Cesc,Theo and Song are back for Saturday.RVP,Ramsey and Bendtner to have fitness test tomorrow.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 1, 2011)

Portugal 'sells' Ronaldo to Spain in €160m deal on national debt - International, Football - The Independent

april fool


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

Is Arsenal Vs Blackburn on TV? Or is it Sachin all over?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2011)

It is on ESPN.


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

Ah thanks! Just checked.. it is at 10pm! I can watch both matches (cricket and football) now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2011)

Wayne Rooney: Everton fans want Manchester United to eclipse Liverpool | Football | The Guardian

Small time fans are small time shocker


----------



## iinfi (Apr 1, 2011)

wayne looney

i can see the spirit spurring its potion after being dormant for over a week ... bewareee


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

Utd 0, West Ham 2 @HT. United is trying their level best to give hammers the chance to dominate


----------



## Rahim (Apr 2, 2011)

Rooney scores


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2011)

gone
sreeshant ***ed again ....

rooney hattrick


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2011)

Fvck!

Fecking 4-2.Incredible.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2011)

4-2


west ham peg 2 back ... wat a game


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fvck!
> 
> Fecking 4-2.Incredible.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2011)

goto the cricket thread ... mekalodu is there


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

Great win, superb performance by Rooney.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2011)

after today's performance i dont see manU **ing up ....


have a look at the relegation battle .. bottom 8 teams are in danger of relegation ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2011)

sigh shite day so far


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2011)

luiz having a disastrous game .. points dropped surely ... 2 or 3 .. yet to be seen


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2011)

Almunia, Sagna, Koscielny, Squillaci, Clichy, Song, Wilshere, Arshavin, Nasri, Walcott, Van Persie

Good team but Cesc on the bench for some reason.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2011)

and the ***ing performance continues .......
no chance now in the CL either ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2011)

Atleast Chelsea drop points.Liverpool lost to Woy


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2011)

Didn't watch the game, but the comments indicate we were lucky. Oh, well.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2011)

chelsea wud v lost by 3-4 goals had the chances stoke got gone in

i dont giv a damn if chelsea loses everything now .... INDIAAAAA WINNNN


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2011)

Sachin ka WORLD CUP


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2011)

Indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa indiaaa
indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa indiaaa
indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa indiaaa


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes yes yes yes yes!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2011)

Comeon Arsenal wake up already.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 2, 2011)

Arse  nal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 2, 2011)

VAN PERSIE MISSES FvCKING HELL!

Fallen flat on the first hurdle in the final sprint while Utd. are grinding win after win.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

Stoke 1- Crapsea 1.
Arsenal 0- Blackburn 0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2011)

No excuses.We had everyone fit and should have won it.

Real Madrid	0 - 1	 Sporting Gijon
End of Jose's 9 year long unbeaten record at home.

Have to say it,this was a tremendous achievement.Shows the tactical astuteness of the man.It had to end someday though.

Via Arsenal.com twitter.


> Wenger: 'Before we speak about the title we have to come back to a good level of performance... we have to raise our level' 5 minutes ago via web
> 
> Wenger: 'We had no pace in our game... it was a flat performance with a lack of energy and sharpness. It is a big concern to see that'



He is clearly surprised by the performance.Can't really blame the attitude or effort by the players but something was definitely missing.Frustrating.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 3, 2011)

BBC Sport - Mourinho's unbeaten home run ends

iinfi steps down

Indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa indiaaa
indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa indiaaa
indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa indiaaa


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 3, 2011)

*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lj1fhlJdaP1qct9tw.gif

i think i just saw a wild King Kong


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2011)

Some lulz especially for Chelsea fans here:

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/04/03/article-1372878-0B7669CE00000578-959_634x415.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2011)

> "If some stupid fans don't understand and appreciate such a gift they can go to hell.
> 
> "I don't want them to be fans. If they don't understand and don't believe in things I believe in they can go to Chelsea, they can go to anywhere else."


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sad fecker Hughes... Kakuta is getting even lesser chances that he got at Chelsea. Loan move gone down the toilet.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Apr 3, 2011)

whats up for arsenal????????????
Another trophyless season??????????


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 3, 2011)

scudmissile007 said:


> whats up for arsenal????????????
> Another trophyless season??????????



nothing new....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2011)

scudmissile007 said:


> whats up for arsenal????????????
> Another trophyless season??????????



surely a wind up


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2011)

scudmissile007 said:


> whats up for arsenal????????????
> Another trophyless season??????????



Arsene knows.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2011)

Kwality


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 3, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> nothing new....



lulz


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2011)

Sh!tty- 5, Sunderland- 0 
Sh!itty back to 3rd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2011)

According to Arseblog,Clichy has pulled out of contract talks.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 4, 2011)

wtf is wrong with arsenal??They just don't wanna win..are they still demoralised???Its been a while...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> wtf is wrong with arsenal??They just don't wanna win..


----------



## Krow (Apr 4, 2011)

Then: Arsenal get the wins, Arsenal win the title.
Now: Arsenal get the wins, Arsenal hope ManU don't win, Arsenal get the title.

I was happy with the then.

Great win for mancs. Arsenal can learn from that comeback.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2011)

Frankly Gunners did everything against Blackburn but the goal!!! This is the second time I've seen them like that. Wenger's time is over


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 4, 2011)

Manchester United's Wayne Rooney charged by FA over volley of abuse | Football | guardian.co.uk
Apparently banned for 2 games as well. 

Take that you cvnt
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/11/14/article-1085618-02740A6E000005DC-635_468x424.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2011)

2 game ban is a bit harsh.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2011)

It is harsh. It is bollocks of a decision too considering he got away with elbowing not so long ago. But then this inbred prick deserves to be banned whenever he shows his fugly cvnt of a face to the world.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2011)

Now that is harsh. Ok maybe not.
Think he misses the FA cup semifinal.


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2011)

Harry vs Jose tonight?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2011)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2011/4/4/1301909188199/The-Gallery-David-Luiz-002.jpg


[YOUTUBE]HRbOuE1n2W4[/YOUTUBE]
Drogba owns a typical coward chav


----------



## Rahim (Apr 5, 2011)

As much as the impact it will have on United, the ban is justified.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2011)

Arsenal Mania - Forum - View topic - Arsenal players on twitter


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2011)

^ Epic 

Twitter


----------



## iinfi (Apr 5, 2011)

^ Epic 

Twitter
__________________
Join #krow @ irc.freenode.net

Visit freenode Web IRC (qwebirc), enter nick and connect.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Ishu Gupta  
@LFC Fan
You are a horrible, detestable excuse of a human being.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2011)

ADABADOOOO scores!!! 1-0 Real! 

Peter Crouch gets his 2nd yellow = RED!!! 

15 mins gone!!


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2011)

Inter 2-1 Schalke.... 35 mins.

Stankovic scored just 27 seconds into this game!

EDIT: looks like it 2-2

seems like a good match. Pity I can't watch


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2011)

Is Ray Wilkins commentary on Ten Action?Whole world laughing at him.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 6, 2011)

y was van der fart subbed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2011)

Fvcking hell!
[youtube]Y1ZZ6UzCvPc[/youtube]


----------



## iinfi (Apr 6, 2011)

i thought match is starting @ 11.45 my time ... is BST now GMT+1?


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2011)

Amazing goal by Stankovic!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2011)

Inter down to 10.

3-0 down Spurs.

5-2 Schalke


----------



## iinfi (Apr 6, 2011)

its game over in the first leg .... shalke vs RM in the semis?? or is it gona be from tmrw's game?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2011)

From tomorrow's games.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fvcking hell!
> [youtube]Y1ZZ6UzCvPc[/youtube]


I had scored a goal like that once.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2011)

> Are you watching Arsenal?


Not only Arses, everyone watched Spurs with their arses getting whipped. 

@Inter. Wtf was Rafa doing, conceding 5 goals to a team like Schalke, Mourinho had built him a treble winning squad and this is what he achieves what a useless manager...oh wait 

*a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216863_163206967071412_100001463305331_363445_3010204_n.jpg

Will Spurs release this DVD


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

now that was a goal.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

Manchester United vs Chelsea today. Man Utd will destroy Chelsea 


What do you guys think? Who will win?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> What do you guys think? Who will win?


Eboue


----------



## Baker (Apr 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Manchester United vs Chelsea today. Man Utd will destroy Chelsea
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Who will win?



it is going to be 0-0


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hope it will be scoring match.

3-3 is better than 0-0.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> 3-3 is better than 0-0.


You want Mancs to score 3 vital _away_ goals.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> You want Mancs to score 3 vital away goals.




It's an away game?? 

Looks like Luis Suarez will be in top of game and will probably get himself redcarded


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2011)

Suarez??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah David Luis Suarez is a quality player


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Hope it will be scoring match.
> 
> 3-3 is better than 0-0.



0-0 with 22 red cards is better than 3-3


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a pity both can't be knocked out  That said one bunch of cvnts would eliminate the other bunch of cvnts.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

Krow said:
			
		

> 0-0 with 22 red cards is better than 3-3



I have a funny feeling United are gonna pull of a 1-0 win. 


BTW, what time will it be shown on TV??


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a funny about the curse of Mekalodu coming into play at HT. 

Agreed with LFC_fan


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2011)

krow said:


> i have a funny about the curse of mekalodu coming into play at ht.



मेकालोड़ू तो छोड़, दो लोड़ू टीमे को आज झेलना पड़ेगा.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Not only Arses, everyone watched Spurs with their arses getting whipped.
> 
> @Inter. Wtf was Rafa doing, conceding 5 goals to a team like Schalke, Mourinho had built him a treble winning squad and this is what he achieves what a useless manager...oh wait
> 
> ...



LOL...hahahahhaa

i think chelsea is going to win this one...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fvcking hell!
> [youtube]Y1ZZ6UzCvPc[/youtube]



holy ****..how did they lose after this??WTF??


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2011)

liverpool_fan said:


> मेकालोड़ू तो छोड़, दो लोड़ू टीमे को आज झेलना पड़ेगा.



मैं लोड़ू की मौत की उम्मीद कर रहा हूँ


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2011)

United gonna win, but not my many goals, coz Crapsea kids will then give up their hope and won't watch OT game


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2011)

Today's games will be dull as sh1t after last night.
My money is on Utd. winning the tie.

Looking forward to the invasion of hungry rapey(for JT) Godzilla at SB.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry guys I have asked it before-


wha time is match going to be telecasted???

anyone please answer...





			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> My money is on Utd. winning the tie.




YOu have put it in the right place


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2011)

We'll see about zat, chumps. 



thetechfreak said:


> Sorry guys I have asked it before-
> 
> 
> wha time is match going to be telecasted???
> ...



Waaaaaay past your bedtime.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

*www.easybizchina.com/picture/product/200912/16-94da12dc-c057-4e65-8e8c-e65e0fb5d274.JPG


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2011)

*www.jpeghoster.com/images/89471424680806853903.jpg


----------



## Baker (Apr 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> sorry guys i have asked it before-
> 
> 
> wha time is match going to be telecasted???
> ...



12:15 am ist


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

baker said:
			
		

> 12:15 am ist




Damn. I wanted to see this match. It's really 





			
				Kl@w-24 said:
			
		

> Waaaaaay past your bedtime.


 Will try to stay up as late as possible.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 6, 2011)

hpow many people here get ten action??Tata sky ****ers don't have it....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> hpow many people here get ten action??Tata sky ****ers don't have it....


I get it, Dish TV user. 

If you have a decent UL connection, you can check Veetle or vShare streams, but tell you watch Chels v Mancs wouldn't be really worth it to watch.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I get it, Dish TV user.
> 
> If you have a decent UL connection, you can check Veetle or vShare streams, but tell you watch Chels v Mancs wouldn't be really worth it to watch.



Thanks for the stream web suggestion..was deprived of good games before...lol...have no intention to watch chelsea vs mancs game...would rather watch barcelona beat the crap out of Shakhtar Donetsk


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2011)

I have it on Digicable , still living in cable era , that's why I've everything


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jtcU4p-17t0[/YOUTUBE]

*hastorresscoredforchelsea.com/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh noes... 1-0 down.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 7, 2011)

Rooney with a cool finish


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2011)

Torres hit the post... he's getting closer.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 7, 2011)

another dumbass like performance


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah..torres almost scored..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2011)

Rafael you twunt... that's what you get for crashing your head into the Drog's thigh.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 7, 2011)

another frank lampard joke .... why he takes direct free kicks is beyond me


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2011)

Penalty denied... as expected.

How the feck is THAT a dive? Thank you, Plafeckingtini.

No way we'll win anything related to UEFA. I give up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2011)

Where does Platini come in it?Both sides were English


----------



## iinfi (Apr 7, 2011)

another disastrous performance .... 
another anti-chelsea referee .... platini blatter paid .


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 7, 2011)

lets all laugh at the comments here 
oops,forgot the protocol: Lets all laugh at Chelsea


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Penalty denied... as expected.


That cancelled Penalty equals the last seasons cancelled Penalty on Valencia by Terry in EPL at Stamford Bridge, so I don't give a damn about it. 


Kl@w-24 said:


> How the feck is THAT a dive? Thank you, Plafeckingtini.


 
Oh, it was a dive earlier too 


Kl@w-24 said:


> No way we'll win anything related to *Football*. I give up.


Perfect. 

Anyway, Rooney's finish, Giggs pass was superb. As I said we won but not by many goals to just give the Crapsea fans some hope, now they have to come at OT, what's waiting for Crapsea there? SURPRISE


----------



## David12 (Apr 7, 2011)

He won four consecutive European Champions League Barcelona + hatred and hairy brazilian.I on average porto.i Why is everyone crazy 'bout him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> No way we'll win anything related to UEFA. I give up.


awwww, Wasn't Torres supposed to win you the Champions League? 
I wonder Has Torres scored for Chelsea?


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 7, 2011)

van der sar saved the game for MANU


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 7, 2011)

lol..chelsea lost & people here are blaming the ref for being anti chelsea...oh cmon..how many times do i get to hear this??
still surprising...mancs winning in stamford bridge is commendable...

i am glad torres moved to chelsea..imagine what the case would have been in liverpool had he been there...suarez u genius...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow... just wow...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 7, 2011)

couldn 't watch the match ... brilliant that we won at bridge


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2011)

Spurs fans got the racist Adebayor chant going.Classy bunch.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 7, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wow... just wow...



which part??


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## abyss88 (Apr 7, 2011)

El Classico barrage on the way!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wow... just wow...


Nice to see you appreciating the skills and goals of Torres at Chelsea 
50M EPIC SWINDLE


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2011)

^ Zat we shall see. If not zis season, then ze next.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2011)

^ You sound like an Arsenal fan. And this is NOT a compliment.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ouch... Zat hurt!!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 8, 2011)

only a dumb person wud say the tie Chelsea-ManYOUUU is over after the first leg. infact i wud say this is the only tie which is wide open. all other games are decided unless inter stage a unbelievable comeback.... but 4-0 away is a tall ask for Inter...
having said that, given the way the season has unfolded so far... only a crazy chelsea fan wud say chelsea will go thru to the semis....
btw if some miracle happens tmrw and torres scores ..... even if its an own goal (all he needs is to find the back of the net once.. which way is not imp) .... its enough to fill Manchester in red piss


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

haha guys  

United won! My prediction came true


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2011)

Football365 | All The News | Football News | POLICE WOULD HAVE LOCKED ROONEY UP



> Wayne Rooney would have been locked up if he had shown such "ridiculous aggression" on a night out as he did on the pitch, a senior police officer has said.
> 
> Superintendent Mark Payne, responsible for managing responses to crime and operations in Wolverhampton, said his officers would face more Rooneys in the city centre this weekend and "no doubt somebody will be injured in some meaningless fight".
> 
> "If Rooney had behaved like that in Wolverhampton on Saturday night, I would have expected my officers to lock him up," Mr Payne said.


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 8, 2011)

will inter milan avoid the home deflict and mave past schelke in germany as they did against bayern munich ?? 

I think NO WAY


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 8, 2011)

chelsea will find it pretty hard to win at old trafford...to me Stamford was the best chance they had to gain a substantial lead...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2011)

Mancs are not really that good to be very honest. They are beatable. But Chelsea have to play at their level rather than playing like their neighbours Spurs.
And they should not start Torres. But then they want to prove he's worth 50M GBP by crashing out of the Champions League.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2011)

There is no way Chelsea will win at OT,even if they play at their level(which IMO they are currently doing)


----------



## Krow (Apr 8, 2011)

^ +1

Utd will scrape through somehow.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2011)

^ No way we're playing at our level right now. Midfield is clueless.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 8, 2011)

Gary Neville to star as a Sky commentator next season onwards  Lulz guaranteed for the United fans,especially during utd v liv


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2011)

xterminator said:


> gary neville to star as a sky commentator next season onwards :d lulz guaranteed for the united fans,especially during utd v liv



उसकी वैसे भी फटेगी. गधे को फूटबोल और अंडे में फरक भी मालूम नहीं होगा.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2011)

^ I LOLed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:
			
		

> Wayne Rooney would have been locked up *if* he had shown such "ridiculous aggression"


  Too big a asumption by the police


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2011)

Fu(k police and everybody who is saying Rooney should be locked up , if Rooney needs to go to lock up for that reaction then after every goal *Dogbra* should go to jail too , though that face is not watchable


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2011)

> johncrossmirror
> In all my years of covering #Arsenal, never seen Wenger so hurt and upset as he was in our press conference after cameras were off.



Looks like he really feels let down by the players.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2011)

Too many kids on TDF.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2011)

Correct


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Too many kids *and nubs* on TDF.



Fix'd. All right BORROWED the fix.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

Look at this guys... DAMN!!!!!


Justin Bieber at Barça's training session | FCBarcelona.cat


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 9, 2011)

^^^^baaah!!!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 9, 2011)

This is becoming a cleaner thread of late. Impressive.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 9, 2011)

Daily Star: Simply The Best 7 Days A Week :: Football :: Arsene Wenger meltdown


----------



## iinfi (Apr 9, 2011)

Daily Mail said:
			
		

> Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger is planning a major clearout of his squad this summer, with at least seven players set to depart. Emmanuel Eboue, £15million Russia forward Andrey Arshavin, left-back Gael Clichy, Tomas Rosicky, Denilson, goalkeeper Manuel Almunia and striker Nicklas Bendtner are all to be axed. In their place, Wenger wants Everton's Leighton Baines, Lille playmaker Eden Hazard, Southampton's 17-year-old starlet Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain, Schalke goalkeeper Manuel Neuer and Blackburn defender Phil Jones.


if this is true .. smeone @ the club management has drilled smething up his arse...
IMO they sud look at their under -16 or under 21 instead of picking people from the market ... its a shame .... ruining football by looking @ other clubs' players ....... 

but i feel arsenal will finally win a silverware this season .... the EPL ... they are in pole position to win it this summer ....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats very bad news. Eboue will also leave?(made to)

one member of this thread will very unhappy.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE] *www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tmMZv62BX4&feature=player_embedded [/YOUTUBE]

disaster !!!!
torres has been dropped to the bench and i dont see him play any part in this game ... if someone can win us the CL it has to be torres ..... u can easily make fun of him n the club but we all know strikers like drogba n anelka are no good to win the CL ... lacklustre mid-field and inability of the strike force to convert 50-50 chances in crucial CL games has cost us dearly in the last 5 editions of the CL ...

BREAKING NEWS!! SHOCKER!!! Arsene Wenger walks out of Arsenal football club ....


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2011)

Crapsea game is not on TV


----------



## iinfi (Apr 9, 2011)

anelka with a beard can be dangerous ...


----------



## Baker (Apr 9, 2011)

tottenham match is on TV... but chelseas not there... yyy


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2011)

^ We're too sexy for prime-time television.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

iinfii you got me with that Arsene Wenger link 

Drogba with an afro should look good


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2011)

Baker said:


> tottenham match is on TV... but chelseas not there... yyy



Why would Star Sports telecast a Crap game which has no viewers at all beside some KIDs


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2011)

^ Look who's talking.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 9, 2011)

benny yosssyooon


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow they must be the first champions to play so ****, they got dropped in favor of fvckin Spuds


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2011)

^ Humiliating, I know.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2011)

In all seriousness,the champion team has to get the TV spot,even if they are mid table.Inexplicable decision by ESPN.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2011)

^ We've been off-air for two weeks running. Maybe they're following the rotation system. Few Arsenal games were also not aired live, so...


----------



## iinfi (Apr 9, 2011)

another inexplicable performance ... torres missing twice ... Manchester saved from flash floods ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ We've been off-air for two weeks running. Maybe they're following the rotation system. Few Arsenal games were also not aired live, so...



That was because of the WC,they only had one slot for football.

Btw. If we drop points tomorrow,the season is over.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 9, 2011)

^ Perhaps so. I'm just glad we won, although I could not see ze incident.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 9, 2011)

Davislav Ivanuiz!!!


----------



## Krow (Apr 10, 2011)

Hope we win today.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mad Jens is in goal for the Arses! This I gotta see!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2011)

E)Boooooooooeeeeee


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

why are all the good matches being telecasted in Ten Action?? Hate it.

How many channels will Ten sports take out??

Ten Sports, Ten Cricket, Ten Action



What next? Ten Kabbadi??

WHat happened to ESPN/Star????


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2011)

^More channels = More ADS revenue. Its that simple.
Why is TATA Sky still not added Ten Action to its list?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

Rahim said:
			
		

> Why is TATA Sky still not added Ten Action to its list?


 
Yeah.

BTW, even if its added i am not buying. It's not worth in investing in 1 channel for 20 odd rs per month.

Ten channels are crappy anyways. I only have Ten Sports.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ten Action is a replacement for Zee Sports, I believe. Since Zee Sp. wasn't on Tata Sky in the first place, don't expect to see Ten Act. on it either.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 10, 2011)

Ten Action+ is boss. Don't like the pundits and commentary, but at least it shows the games.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2011)

ITS ON!
Talking about that,we have Liverpool next Sunday.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 10, 2011)

Lose tomorrow and to Arses, and we would be below Everton. 6 points please.


----------



## Krow (Apr 10, 2011)

Not commanding, but 3 points nonetheless. Fabregas was awesome today.

Am I the only one tired of Clichy switching off close to our D area?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2011)

Cesc is a fvcking mortar.Dropped ball after ball in the box with immense precision.Brilliant performance.


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2011)

Should have done that against Farca.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2011)

He shouldn't have been on the pitch at all in that one.Played with an injury and made it worse.



			
				Cesc Fàbregas Soler cesc4official said:
			
		

> 300 games for Arsenal today with a very important victory. I look back and i see so many great things. But i look at the future and i see even greater things. Thank you very much for making me feel so special all those years. Now i want more. Let's fight untill the end!


Get in captain!Here is to atleast 10 more years of Cesc!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 10, 2011)

important 3 points for aston villa


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 10, 2011)

> But i look at the future and i see even greater things


Doesn't sound very promising for Arse fans


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2011)

Cue 3-4 more posts with nothing but ""


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 10, 2011)

I blame icoRafa


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2011)

lolz.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 11, 2011)

Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger says he wants to carry on working for another 20 years - which would take him into his 80s. (Sunday Express)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2011)

^ kwality


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 11, 2011)

iinfi said:


> Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger says he wants to carry on working for another 20 years - which would take him into his 80s. (Sunday Express)



LOL....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2011)

American Stan Kroenke to take full control of Arsenal | Football | The Guardian

American businessman Stan Kroenke has become the majority shareholder at Arsenal by increasing his stake to 62%.
He was already on the board and has got some good people like CEO Gazidis onboard.

Thank fvck,it looks like the Usmanov threat is over.

A comprehensive article on Kroenke's possible takeover.
*swissramble.blogspot.com/2010/03/is-stan-man-for-arsenal.html


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2011)

Usmanov = Abramovich Mach #2?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2011)

Good luck  Takeover should ooze KWALITY.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2011)

ico said:


> Usmanov = Abramovich Mach #2?



He is a shady cvnt to say the least.Would rather have Abramovich than him.
Wenger has said privately that he won't stay at the club for a minute if Usmanov comes in.
*i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01399/alisher-usmanov_1399759c.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

^Who the fu(k is that? Looks like face and a$$ got combined


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2011)

He was interested in buying Arsenal.Too late for him now.



> "The offer will not be funded by way of any debt finance (banks loans, payment in kind loans or other debt or quasi-debt interest bearing obligations) for which the payment of interest on, repayment of or security for any liability (contingent or otherwise) will depend on the business of Arsenal."


Some reassuring news there.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

What good matches are on today?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

In EPL, Pool taking on Sh!tty tonight , will be a poor match anyway


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> In EPL, Pool taking on Sh!tty tonight , will be a poor match anyway


 Looks like a Sami Hyypia fan's gonna have a LOOOOng night tonight


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2011)

Apparently Kroenke has agreed to buy the whole club valued at £731million.He may however continue the fanshare scheme,allowing fans to be small shareholders.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

I am wondering who will buy of the debt of Man Utd? THey are in lots and lots of debt


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Apparently Kroenke has agreed to buy the whole club valued at £731million.He may however continue the fanshare scheme,allowing fans to be small shareholders.


Sure that's not leverage buyout? What are the debts? (workable or not, they are never zero).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2011)

According to the statement made to the stock market,he has cleared that no additional debt will be added on to the club.
We will continue to pay the existing ~110m debt with football and property operations of the club over time.

IMO there will be hardly any changes in the short term except for increased focus on improving the sponsorship deals and commercial revenue.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I am wondering who will buy of the debt of Man Utd? THey are in lots and lots of debt


There will be no debt when we will win the EPL, CL and damn FA cup


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> There will be no debt when we will win the EPL, CL and damn FA cup


Man U have over 700m GBP debt.

And that just tells me how dumb you are.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> There will be no debt when we will win the EPL, CL and damn FA cup



*cdn2.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/111/207/original/130185910983.gif?1301859998


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

I am sure that's you and after every Pool match you have to do that right?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2011)

Deserves another GIF 


ithehappy said:


> There will be no debt when we will win the EPL, CL and damn FA cup



*i191.photobucket.com/albums/z190/phxladin/shocked.gif


----------



## Joker (Apr 11, 2011)

i must say ithehappy & thetechfreak are 7 year old kids & they should sttart playing with their plastic toys...

shooo away kids..this thread is not for u.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

Joker said:


> i must say ithehappy & thetechfreak are 7 year old kids & they should sttart playing with their plastic toys...
> 
> shooo away kids..this thread is not for u.



Thanks. At least I am not a *Joker*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RJoJq75BOQc[/YOUTUBE]
Fabulous


----------



## Joker (Apr 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks. At least I am not a *Joker*


yup cuz u are a m0ron.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Deserves another GIF
> 
> 
> *i191.photobucket.com/albums/z190/phxladin/shocked.gif



Yea definitely, that's how KK looks at Sam after every pathetic performance


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


>


*www.midwestsportsfans.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/cristiano-ronaldo.gif


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2011)

Who is that^?


----------



## iinfi (Apr 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> [YOUTUBE]RJoJq75BOQc[/YOUTUBE]
> Fabulous



wonderful goal .... another feather to the cap of one of the most amazing free kick takers in the history of the game ....


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2011)

Juninho = legend.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 12, 2011)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic said:
			
		

> "It was not the best time to be getting a red card"



- Zlatan Ibrahimovic after getting a red card in the first game back after being suspended for getting a red card.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope this is all Liverpool have to offer for this week. 
*i56.tinypic.com/2drruhi_th.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2011)

Really pleased with the performance and result, great stuff. Repeat that against Arsenal, lads. 

Special mention to Flanno, great lad.

Has Andy Carroll Scored For Liverpool?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

I think pool vs aresnal= 0-0 draw


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 12, 2011)

great match by liverpool...kuyt & carroll were exceptional


----------



## Krow (Apr 12, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I hope this is all Liverpool have to offer for this week.
> *i56.tinypic.com/2drruhi_th.gif



:eeksign: Hopefully.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2011)

Wojciech Szczesny presses to make return for Arsenal against Liverpool | Football | guardian.co.uk
Djourou and Chez may be back for Liverpool 
IMO It will be a bonus if any one of them plays against Pool or even Spurs.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2011)

It doesn't matter whether they play or not, either we'll be so shite that we'll be beaten easily, or so good that Arse won't get a sniff.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2011)

The 2nd possibility won't happen.If we drop points,it will be our own doing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2011)

Aye, if we play well against Arses we'll certainly be rewarded, that reward can be with their own doing probably, but we have to play well for that in the first place.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 12, 2011)

am a bit out of touch with news but in toi it says that bale is on sale...is it true?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2011)

Bale is on Sale, But the news is Epic Fail, you're reading Daily Mail.

I'll get me coat.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Bale is on Sale, But the news is Epic Fail, you're reading Daily Mail.
> 
> I'll get me coat.



erm...no i read this piece of news in times of india...i don't read daily mail...I thought since the indian newspapers hardly write anything about transfer news...it must be geniune...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 12, 2011)

United v Chelsea in CL tonight


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

Time of match? United v Chelsea in CL tonight


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Bale is on Sale, But the news is Epic Fail, you're reading Daily Mail.
> 
> I'll get me coat.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 12, 2011)

Chelsea 2012 kit revealed!!!

*www.soccerbible.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Blogs.Components.WeblogFiles/football-shirts.2011.April.Chelsea+Hm+2012/Chelsea_5F00_Hm_5F00_1112_5F00_main.jpg

Me likes!


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2011)

I must say, finally a good design from Adidas.

Nice to see them getting rid of that bra.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 12, 2011)

Chelsea change their kits every season, don't they? Not quite the best of policies if you ask me. At Liverpool, kits are changed only in 2 years and in the 2nd year away and alternate kits are switched, that's the way to go IMO.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 12, 2011)

^ We used to do change kits every 2 years too. Since the 05-06 season, we've started doing this 1 kit per season thing.

Look at it this way - if Adidas produces a monstrosity like last season's kit, the players only need to wear it for 1 season!!.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Chelsea change their kits every season, don't they? Not quite the best of policies if you ask me. At Liverpool, kits are changed only in 2 years and in the 2nd year away and alternate kits are switched, that's the way to go IMO.



yeaa ... its extremely dangerous

hope torres starts tonite
no 2 ways abt it

well written Is Torres really finished? - Yahoo! Eurosport UK

01 Cech
02 Ivanovic
03 A Cole
26 Terry
33 Alex
05 Essien
07 Ramires
08 Lampard
15 Malouda
09 Torres
39 Anelka

is this today's lineup... i hope not ... we are likely to see another loss of head by DD since he has been benched ... it sud v been yuri gagarin's grandson or benayoun who sud v started instead of malouda .... 
malouda is more direct .. he can put in better delivers to drogba n not torres ... converse for kalou,zirkov,benayoun,

you cant miss those and expect to win a CL game


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

The spirit of Mekalodu is a Manc


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Utd. getting bummed so far.


----------



## Krow (Apr 13, 2011)

Score chelsea score! Take the game to ET.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Haha 50M for Spanish Emile Heskey


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2011)

^ What a grateful lot you are.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

A spokesman for the club said "we admit we are jumping on the bandwagon, but we realised we had an individual who has been as irrelevant to Chelsea, and who has spent even less time in close proximity to the goal than Michael Jackson." 

I am grateful for the 50M. Thanku Chelsea ox ox ox


----------



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2011)

1 down


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

*img.skysports.com/11/03/496x259/Chelsea-v-Manchester-United-Fernando-Torres_2569007.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2011)

That doesn't change anything. We still need to score 2.

Pool_fan, get over it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

It's fun


----------



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2011)

its happened time n again n its happening again ... m not surprised ... miss golden chances to score .... its normally drogba .. tdy it was lampard ...... 
CL = miss sitters and 50-50 chances ... later get ***ed


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Gerrard's watching the game in 3D 
*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg620/scaled.php?tn=0&server=620&filename=h5xuo.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

He looks like Ze Ubercvnt.


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

hastorresscoredforchelsea?


----------



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2011)

now drogba will cme in the second half .. tickle vidic on his face and go with a red card .... end of story

things  v not changed drastically over the last 2 years ....strikers are scoring the same no. of goals which they used to do !! ... goals form mid-field .. lamps to be precise have dried up ... remember how many goals lamps scored when mourinho was arnd .... huh ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

ico said:


> hastorresscoredforchelsea?



*No*


I hope he does to take it to ET.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Torrrrres sccorrrrrrrrressssssssssssss

Apologies Chelsea fan, was watching highlights of him playing for Liverpool


----------



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2011)

drogba comes on ... its a disgrace


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

*img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2011/02/13/article-1297628771653-0D110239000005DC-167894_636x300.jpg


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

WHAT a GOAL BY TORRES!!! WHAT A GOAL!!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2011)

torres is off


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ramires off. Good night....


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

hastorresscoredforchelsea?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ramires off. Good night....



Switched off ze TV already?


----------



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2011)

red card


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Have ze mancs begun with their obligatory "Who are ya", and "Sacked in the morning" chants?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Rom's mission CL fail again!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll eat me hat if we go through now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Stamford Bridge - The European Cup FREE zone

And Nani?
*a323.yahoofs.com/ymg/ept_sports_sow_experts__18/ept_sports_sow_experts-676680550-1299428262.jpg?ymneUqED6vw7ZZU.

'Nuff said


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2011)

Changing channel, fully one sided Crap game, West Brom/Wigan as an opponent would be much better than this 

Last line of my siggy is enough


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2011)

Drogbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!

 

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh boy............. dammit...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

ITS ON!!
not.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2011)

drogs scores n park pegs one back


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Changing channel, fully one sided Crap game, West Brom/Wigan as an opponent would be much better than this
> 
> Last line of my siggy is enough


----------



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2011)

****er PF is on


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

iinfi said:


> ****er PF is on



Fvcking hell


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2011)

End of an era. ANd probably Ancelotti...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> End of an era. ANd probably Ancelotti...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Might as well pack it in Abramovich.How much more money will he throw for the CL?


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

hastorresscoredforchelsea???

a 50M worth own goal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

A 50m worth JINX


----------



## Krow (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmmmm... I was hoping for ET at least.

Drogba scored, so that's one positive for Chelsea. Let's hope they get points against Utd in the PL


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Last line of my siggy is enough


well, I'm editing your signature out. Kind of looks immature and makes you come across as a kiddo. Spam Crapsea as many times as you want in this thread.  Crapsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Jack Wilshere said:
			
		

> People asking if im going city? I dont kiss the Arsenal badge then leave <3 this club in my heart! *yfrog.com/hsjpqjaj


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Crapsea looks retarded tbh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

ico said:


> well, I'm editing your signature out. Kind of looks immature and makes you come across as a kiddo. Spam Crapsea as many times as you want in this thread.  Crapsea.



He fecking changed the channel when Utd. are winning the CL QF.Atleast do the glory hunting properly!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

What can one expect from "itheplastic"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, well. At least *this* time Didi won't be banned for the start of next season's CL.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2011)

lampard essien and obi mikel have to go out of the squad ... let PF stay .... he will never go!!! a mid-field without goals is no good .....


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He fecking changed the channel when Utd. are winning the CL QF.Atleast do the glory hunting properly!


and he thought that Munich were knocked out by the Mancs last year.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Oh, well. At least *this* time Didi won't be banned for the start of next season's CL.


I thought you wanted him to leave or something similar


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Oh, well. At least *this* time Didi won't be banned for the start of next season's CL.


who the feck needs Drogba banned when you can play Torres??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

ico said:


> and he thought that Munich were knocked out by the Mancs last year.



Changed the channel early back then too


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Changed the channel early back then too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Oh, well. At least *this* time Didi won't be banned for the start of next season's CL.



I doubt if he would play for Chelsea next season.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Changed the channel early back then too






ico said:


> who the feck needs Drogba banned when you can play Torres??



Brilliant stuff


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2011)

I try to ignore plastics. They make me want to pull me hair out and stuff it into their glory-hunting throat.

Yeah, maybe Drogba won't be here next season. Torres to the rescue? With a midfielder who can actually pass the ball to him, it just might work.


----------



## Krow (Apr 13, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Changing channel, fully one sided Crap game, West Brom/Wigan as an opponent would be much better than this
> Last line of my siggy is enough


plastic


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He fecking changed the channel when Utd. are winning the CL QF.Atleast do the glory hunting properly!





Liverpool_fan said:


> What can one expect from "itheplastic"





ico said:


> and he thought that Munich were knocked out by the Mancs last year.






iinfi said:


> lampard essien and obi mikel have to go out of the squad ... let PF stay .... he will never go!!! a mid-field without goals is no good .....


Promote PF to CF and make Torres RB.


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

[youtube]7B5ftOV3FYA[/youtube]


----------



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2011)

concentrate on finishing in the top two now ..... if we *** that up and finish 5th .... Roman will sell the club ...


----------



## Krow (Apr 13, 2011)

Torres for RB! PF for CF!


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

iinfi said:


> concentrate on finishing in the top two now ..... if we *** that up and finish 5th .... Roman will sell the club ...



Roman = makalele + malouda


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

*img34.imageshack.us/img34/9778/img0001kva.jpg
Thanks to the Redcafe poster for that.I despise the twats playing Chelsea(and Madrid) in Fifa.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah I feel so embarrassed I used to play as Chelsea in FIFA 2002  But then being clueless about football at that time will get the connection


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2011)

ico said:


> well, I'm editing your signature out. Kind of looks immature and makes you come across as a kiddo. Spam Crapsea as many times as you want in this thread.  Crapsea.


Well I thought I had enough independence with my signature, and if that makes a kiddo it frankly doesn't matter, coz I know who I am and I don't care who thinks me kid and who not 


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He fecking changed the channel when Utd. are winning the CL QF.Atleast do the glory hunting properly!


Yes I was watching Star Movies...far better than watching a Crap match 


Liverpool_fan said:


> What can one expect from "itheplastic"


  
You always make me laugh....pls carry on


ico said:


> and he thought that Munich were knocked out by the Mancs last year.


Well I have no idea what does that mean 


Kl@w-24 said:


> I try to ignore plastics. They make me want to pull me hair out and stuff it into their glory-hunting throat.



Ehh..doesn't matter


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

well, even Henry took a lot of time to score his first goal for us.

Let us not forget that Torres is still a very very good striker and the 50m GBP which Chelsea paid for him might turn out to be a huge bargain. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> yeah I feel so embarrassed I used to play as Chelsea in FIFA 2002  But then being clueless about football will get the connection


embarrassing.



ithehappy said:


> Well I thought I had enough independence with my signature, and if that makes a kiddo it frankly doesn't matter, coz I know who I am and I don't care who thinks me kid and who not


that's very good mate.  But too much of "Crapsea " is crap.  Time for "Jokesea "


----------



## iinfi (Apr 13, 2011)

i hope loti is not sacked like his predecessors were! mid-field requires some restructuring nxt season ... and the team needs to finish on a high in the BPL .... looking fwd to nxt season and hopefully we will have a diff style of play to get out and out strikers into the game that play a direct game each time


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

iinfi said:


> i hope loti is not sacked like his predecessors were! mid-field requires some restructuring nxt season ... and the team needs to finish on a high in the BPL .... looking fwd to nxt season and hopefully we will have a diff style of play to get out and out strikers into the game that play a direct game each time


okk..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

It is OK if you are a fan or it was in pre-Abramovich FIFA.I just played a twat with CFC after their match was kicked off. 
People just keep picking Madrid,Chelsea or Barca.Noobs.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't blame them really, people choose teams which they have heard about. That's why they usually choose Mancs, Madrid, Chelsea or Barca. 
During the old days, Arsenal and Mancs were the teams everyone used to play


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

There aren't even that many Utd. players.Just those 3 teams.Maybe because "on paper" these starting line ups are the best.


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

I shouldn't have bought white Xbox 360 controller. It gets dirty quickly.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

It is mighty useful though,with all the console ports.
For me it was worth just for Fifa 11,5 months and still not bored of it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Just remembered that the final is going to be at Wembley. Fvcking hell.


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It is mighty useful though,with all the console ports.
> For me it was worth just for Fifa 11,5 months and still not bored of it.


yup, game support is great. I'm actually playing Super Meat Boy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Can't say I have not imagined Arsenal lifting the CL at Wembley this season 

Ferguson having a dig about Torres and Hernandez fees.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 13, 2011)

could be true though..torres does seem under pressure..feel bad for the poor chap...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2011)

ico said:


> that's very good mate.  But too much of "Crapsea " is crap.  Time for "Jokesea "



OK, won't add @ Crapsea again, that Crap was damaging my siggy anyway


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

Torres shouldnt have left


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 13, 2011)

Fergie was very right when he says that the Euro obessesion is going to cost chelsea a lot. 

Sheva and now Torres . Why would a owner spend that money when the Manager does not want the Player.

Thank God he did not buy MUFC !


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

you mean Man U?


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 13, 2011)

I mean Manchester United or Manchester United Football Club ( MUFC) .


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

yea, Man U.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 13, 2011)

Which Club you support ? :-/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

ROFLham LOLspur


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 13, 2011)

You know they are playing the CL and you are not


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

All I know is our scoreline against Madrid and theirs


----------



## Rahim (Apr 13, 2011)

It is really embarrassing to be a Chelsea fan at the moment. Somebody should remind Ancelloti that he is running a club and not an Italian Mafia; he seems indifference.
Torres's lack of confidence reminds us of Shevchenko and how he use to hide. Lampard not firing is serious case of concern.

United had done the job at SB and needed a professional showing at home, which they did.
Barcelona should be told to play only 1 game in knock-out stage, so that they don't have to do the formality in the 2nd leg. They are so good and scary.

We have a string of Barcelona v Real Madrid matches in the coming weeks.

*@xtremevicky*: Hello United fan


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2011)

^ No, it's not embarassing.



> And it seems that Kroenke and Arsenal could well be a perfect fit. After all, his Denver Nuggets basketball team have never won the NBA, his Colorado Avalanche ice hockey team last won the Stanley Cup in 2001, while his St Louis Rams silly rugby team last won the Super Bowl in 1999. Sure, the Colorado Rapids did win the MLS Cup last season, but they only finished fifth in their 'Conference', which we think is American for 'division'.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

Yup just like Chelsea and Abram are perfect fit.Shady.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2011)

^ Ooooooh, looks like I touched a nerve there...


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 13, 2011)

Rahim said:


> It is really embarrassing to be a Chelsea fan at the moment. Somebody should remind Ancelloti that he is running a club and not an Italian Mafia; he seems indifference.
> Torres's lack of confidence reminds us of Shevchenko and how he use to hide. Lampard not firing is serious case of concern.
> 
> United had done the job at SB and needed a professional showing at home, which they did.
> ...



Hi mate 

Atleast 3 Elclassico in the next 3 months and I wonder how many Madrid can actually win . If we(MUFC) face Barcelona at final at wembley then I fancy us winning because we would have 70k supporting behind us .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 13, 2011)

Would be nice if the connection keeps on  But they look on the right path, far better state than any other English club.



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Ooooooh, looks like I touched a nerve there...



hastorresscoredforchelsea.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2011)

A trophy!
Premier League Shirts Cup 2010/11 Winner: Arsenal - Football Shirts News

To be fair,Nike has delivered some excellent shirts to us in the past few seasons,unlike other clubs.Looking forward to seeing the anniversary shirt.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 13, 2011)

Atleast you won something


----------



## Rahim (Apr 13, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> If we(MUFC) face Barcelona at final at wembley then I fancy us winning because we would have 70k supporting behind us .


The way Barcelona plays, makes the 12th man redundant. It might be a great game, who knows.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2011)

Rahim said:


> *It is really embarrassing to be a Chelsea fan* at the moment._ Somebody should remind Ancelloti that he is an Italian Mafia_



Agreed at the Bold part, and remove atm, Crapsea supporters are *Pure SH!T*, the good part is they know that 

_That's perfect now_ and


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 14, 2011)

Inter 6-2 down on aggregate


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2011)

It's all Rafa's fault.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh dear.Danny Fiszman has passed away.RIP.


> It is with great sadness that Arsenal Football Club announces the death of Danny Fiszman after a long battle with illness. He was 66.
> 
> Danny, who joined the Board of Directors in 1992, was a much loved and respected figure at the Club and will be deeply missed by his many friends and colleagues at Arsenal.
> 
> ...


It was him who engineered the move to the new stadium,and led us to where we are.
This week is truly the end of an era.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 14, 2011)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2011/4/12/1302640307761/Manchester-United-fans-ba-006.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Apr 14, 2011)

From benjaminlhp on Twitter: "Casillas' reaction to Gomes' mistake was probably my highlight of this game now, heart-warming."
Pure class. Casillas turned round and didn't celebrate, a real mark of the man.

====
by and large this spurs RM game solves the mysterious UEFA puzzle for me ......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 14, 2011)

Classic Tottenham 
[youtube]InqKJHXk8wY[/youtube]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ignoring plastics who don't even know sh*t about 'their' club.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 14, 2011)

Awful Beckham statue unveiled in Iran - Yahoo! Eurosport UK


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 14, 2011)

Apr 16 - Barcelona v Real Madrid : Santiago Bernabeu ( La Liga )
Apr 20 - Barcelona v Real Madrid : Mestalla ( Copa del Rey - Final)
Apr 27 - Barcelona v Real Madrid : Santiago Bernabeu ( UEFACL - Semifinal )
May 3 - Barcelona v Real Madrid : Barcelona - Camp Nou ( UEFACL - Semifinal )


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 14, 2011)

It will be interesting to see How many Real madrid can avoid getting beat


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 14, 2011)

abyss88 said:


> Apr 16 - Barcelona v Real Madrid : Santiago Bernabeu ( La Liga )
> Apr 20 - Barcelona v Real Madrid : Mestalla ( Copa del Rey - Final)
> Apr 27 - Barcelona v Real Madrid : Santiago Bernabeu ( UEFACL - Semifinal )
> May 3 - Barcelona v Real Madrid : Barcelona - Camp Nou ( UEFACL - Semifinal )



Finish them off in all 3 plox


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 14, 2011)

Think Madrid will come out happier after the 4 games.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 14, 2011)

That the games are over ?


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2011)

why would anyone put Nani as his avatar?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 14, 2011)

Madrid can be happy even after 1 win,i.e. SF 1st leg at Barnabeu.
The league is lost no matter what happens,and who gives a fvck about the domestic cup if they make it to the CL final and possibly win it after a long time.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 14, 2011)

ico said:


> why would anyone put Nani as his avatar?



*a323.yahoofs.com/ymg/ept_sports_sow_experts__18/ept_sports_sow_experts-676680550-1299428262.jpg?ymneUqED6vw7ZZU.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2011)

ico said:


> why would anyone put Nani as his avatar?



I thought it was the OP in the pic


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2011)

Tottenham


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I thought it was the OP in the pic


Nani, I guess.


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2011)

^Even I thought it was OP.


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

yea, might be.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2011)

*www.arsenalinsider.com/images/stories/awayshirt.jpg
Probably our new away kit
I don't know what to think of it.IMO it will be a cult success.


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

2005-06 kit plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 15, 2011)

O2 wont be coming back soon .

Color is good but near the Club Logo it is poor !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2011)

*assets.liverpoolfc.tv/uploads/assets/hillsborough-splash-140410.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 15, 2011)

RIP
YNWA.

Thankfully football is much safer for the masses now.


----------



## abyss88 (Apr 15, 2011)

RIP

Reading about this still gives me goosebumps


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2011)

Journo owned by Gigi Salmon on ChelseaTV!! 



> Lipton had scribbled a half-arsed story on Thursday morning claiming that 'dressing room sources' at Chelsea had told him that they want Jose Mourinho back at the club, and the wonderful Ms Salmon decided to press him on where he'd got his story from.



[youtube]Wt9elfwV8cU[/youtube]


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

hilarious


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2011)

AW said:
			
		

> "We have plenty of players back, some are short of competitive edge but Johan Djourou and Alex Song are both available and even Thomas Vermaelen is in full training now. There is a good chance [he will play again this season].
> 
> "We have some doubts still for Bacary Sagna, Aaron Ramsey and Tomas Rosicky but overall there is no big injury any more. Apart from Lukasz Fabianski everybody else is able to practise again."


Really hope DJ plays on Sunday.
Great to know TV is back in training.I feared that he might have done a Rosicky.

Rafa made an appearance at the Hillsborough memorial.
*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg616/scaled.php?tn=0&server=616&filename=kxkqif.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## iinfi (Apr 16, 2011)

was reading about Hillsborough on wiki Hillsborough disaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
i know its easy to talk about accidents after they v actually happened.
its easy to point out that the police and steward did not open the correct gate at the right time and so on. but more importantly the organisers and police (supposedly wiser and more experienced than the steward at a gate) wud v known that the spectators were getting delayed because of traffic and roadworks.
considering the soccer craze (crazy people) in UK AND also considering in 1989 wud not have had any pressure from broadcasters over TV rights and time-slots etc. they sud v pushed the KO by an hour. I think such things were not uncommon those days... so no rocket science. was it ever discussed before or after the game?
wat say?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2011)

Every possible action and its outcome has been discussed many times since.Unfortunately at that time nothing was done to avert the disaster.

Didn't know that Gerrard's cousin also died at Hillsborough.

This is incredible.
Stats thanks to Opta twitter


> 31 - @JohanDjourou is unbeaten in his last 31 Premier League games, the longest current run in the division. Invincible.
> 
> @OptaJean Opta
> 295 - Djourou/Koscielny: 1 goal conceded every 295 mins (2 goals in 590 mins), Squillaci/Koscielny: 1 every 47 mins (20 in 949)


----------



## Krow (Apr 16, 2011)

I am kinda nervous about tomorrow's match.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2011)

I am more worried about Spuds away.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 16, 2011)

missed today's game
another disastrous performance nevertheless ..... horrible defending to concede the first goal ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2011)

Come on City


			
				Cesc4official said:
			
		

> Paul Scholes is so much class. Legend.



Is Berbatov ruining our treble hopes? - RedCafe.net


Fabregas jinxed Scholes


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2011)

Red card for the ginger.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2011)

Funny that those who are first to laugh at other teams' expense are also the first to slate their team in time of trouble.


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2011)

BADDDDDD BARBIIIIIIIE Iz BACK????!!?? pedal shiban.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2011)

More of the same in the league please.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2011)

Watched last 5 mins of this game, never knew about it, feeling great that we lost, at least don't have to waste energy anymore behind this poor cup


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Watched last 5 mins of this game, never knew about it, feeling great that we lost, at least don't have to waste energy behind this poor cup


you make a joke of yourself through every post.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2011)

RedCafe.net - View Single Post - Manchester City vs. Manchester United


			
				wr8 utd said:
			
		

> Pathetic second half display. Absolutely pathetic.
> 
> The worst thing is that Carrick's going to get back to being **** for the next 1 year now after his mistake.


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2011)

wr8_utd gives you quality lulz.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2011)

ico said:


> you make a joke of yourself through every post.



I was serious about my comment...anyway...


----------



## iinfi (Apr 17, 2011)

Balotelli a classical modern day idiot ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 17, 2011)

not fun to lose to city but... carrick was good last 2 weeks now he's shite again..
berba disappointed..
but it was our mistake.. city deserve to go through



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> More of the same in the league please.



not happening ... sadly


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2011)

Whoever calls The FA Cup "poor" or "mickey mouse" is a gobshite.



iinfi said:


> Balotelli a classical modern day idiot ...



And sure he is hilarious


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2011)

What is a classical modern day idiot?

btw. he is a retard.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2011)

I hope he stays in the Premiership though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2011)

El Clasico time.

Real giving Barca no space at all to pass into.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2011)

Interesting half. Real Madrid look likely to win by some jammy goal.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2011)

It's EI Crappico for me  . This whole La Liga is crap, only two teams leading....useless.

And oh yea, FA Cup is Crap, Sh!t and whatever poor words you have in stock just put it aside it.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What is a classical modern day idiot?


iinfi and ithehappy.



ithehappy said:


> only two teams leading....useless.


hmm...you lack brain.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2011)

ico said:


> iinfi and ithehappy.


Don't insult iinfi. He's just a WUM. The latter on the other hand


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2011)

Barca pen.

Albiol wrestled Villa in the box,stupid pen.Messi converts.

Rumor going around that Giggs of all people has done a Rooney


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2011)

No way Sir Ryan of Giggs will do any wrong


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2011)

1-1 Ronaldo scores Real penalty.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

Rolando to the rescue.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 17, 2011)

i blame berbatov for the loss...he missed two easy chances...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2011)

^True  Those two chances were sitters.
--------------------

I hope United go out of the CL too to save 'energy' for the league, to make one poster above happy :stupid post: He sounds more like a Chelsea fan who changes his opinion after being knocked-out from a competition. The moment they are out, the cup becomes rubbish and not important. How convenient.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2011)

Contract extension for Dirk.

Kuyt signs new Anfield deal - Liverpool FC


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

There goes the treble...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2011)

Rahim said:


> The moment they are out, the cup becomes rubbish and not important. How convenient.


Huh, that's the problem who doesn't read previous posts and rarely appears here.
I bashed FA Cup from the start, and yes saying for third straight time, FA Cup is *Rubbish* 


Kl@w-24 said:


> There goes the *treble*...


 
*Circle* for some other team or teams


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Huh, that's the problem who doesn't read previous posts and rarely appears here.
> I bashed FA Cup from the start, and yes saying for third straight time, FA Cup is *Rubbish*


Who Posted? - 44414


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2011)

*tapa.tk/mu/5618a332-e692-eff2.jpg
Nice wind up,
 @ SWP.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Circle* for some other team or teams



I'd still be here even if we won zilch for the rest of my life. You, on the other hand...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2011)

Mario Balotelli has went up in my estimaton


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2011)

Ferdinand is a bad loser.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

^^ not his mistake actually.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> and rarely appears here.


Why should I? You are doing a great job!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Who Posted? - 44414


Huh, April 2007 and September 2010  


Kl@w-24 said:


> I'd still be here even if we won zilch for the rest of my life. You, on the other hand...


 


Rahim said:


> Why should I? You are doing a great job!


I don't have to do a great job here , my job is to watch United games, all of'em if possible, that's what a REAL fan/supporter do, well I know a lot of ManU fan who doesn't even know the schedule, players of the team and watching a United match? Forget it  


*And who has the authority to change my Profile pic and else?*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

^ A so-called REAL supporter that doesn't even know that his team didn't knock out Bayern Munich last season. Did you miss the game and the memo?


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> And who has the authority to change my Profile pic and else?


Don't worry. Such taglines and avatars are pretty common on footie forums.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ A so-called REAL supporter that doesn't even know that his team didn't knock out Bayern Munich last season. Did you miss the game and the memo?



I am hearing it second time without having any idea ! ! !

Anyway I don't expect any better from a Crapsea fan


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

^ Insanity? Short-term memory loss? Is that your excuse? Jog on, mate. Jog on.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm....you watched too much Inception for sure


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2011)

Talk about making a complete arse of yourself.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Clubs/Club_Home/2011/4/17/1303032433469/Rio-Ferdinand-Mario-Balot-007.jpg

Look at the smug grin on Bibotelli's face!!


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

Respect.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2011)

Szczesny, Eboue, Koscielny, Djourou, Clichy, Diaby, Wilshere, Walcott, Fabregas, Nasri, Van Persie 

Brilliant.DJ and Chez are both in.
We are odds on to win now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

Arses have done everything but score till now... they're all over Pool!!


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

yea, I'm still surprised at the scoreline after 47 minutes of absolute rape.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2011)

Doing very well, but we must get a win today or its over.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 17, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Doing very well, but we must get a win today or its over.





__________________
mekalodu is watching you


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2011)

Ouch! Carroll.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

injured again?? he returned only a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2011)

Fvck.Hope Carragher is OK


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

Carragher down?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

Carra out, Soto in.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

Carroll's daddy in.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

Not looking good for Carragher...


----------



## iinfi (Apr 17, 2011)

carra is fine ....

update from dressing room
that was scary ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

Pinalty for Arses!

1-0 Arses! 

POOL PINALTY!!! EBOUE !! 

Diiiiiiiiiiiive.... 

1-1....................... FT!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh no


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

lol, hilarious.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2011)

Heartbroken


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2011)

A point well earnt


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wenger distraught........ How long will the poor man take it???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2011)

ico said:


> lol, hilarious.



Ended ya challenge now   Returning ze favour is quite sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

2nd place is now within range.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

Mancs lose against Chelsea and we are back in it. 

was it a dive? I've only followed twitter?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2011)

ico said:


> was it a dive? I've only followed twitter?


Makes it all the more sweeeeeeeeeeeet. Keep complaining for 10 more years


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Makes it all the more sweeeeeeeeeeeet. Keep complaining for 10 more years


when have I complained? 

Lucas diving to win the title for Man Utd.  Cheating scouse scumbags.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

If the Mancs lose to us, I reckon we're back in it.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> If the Mancs lose to us, I reckon we're back in it.


If the Mancs lose to you and draw/win against us.

If you win against Mancs and we win too, then we're back in it.

Most epic will be we winning it on the last day through GF.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 17, 2011)

one of the most bizarre endings ever...did anyone catch the wenger-dalglish meet at the end...is it just me or did dalglish tell wenger to **** off


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2011)

STOKE CITY 5-0 Bolton.............. FIVE NIL!!!!

Man City vs Stoke City in the FA Cup Final!!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

Stoke City have established themselves among the Premiership's elite.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 17, 2011)

Arsenal ...... they can still win the league though.....

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/52215000/jpg/_52215455_koscielny_464x261getty.jpg

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_OMDIXNkYotA/TShkBTFljCI/AAAAAAAAAv8/4_lAXwur0FQ/s1600/kenny_dalglish_20304c.jpg*i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01602/wenger_1602461c.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> one of the most bizarre endings ever...did anyone catch the wenger-dalglish meet at the end...is it just me or did dalglish tell wenger to **** off


Yes he did but people are saying that Wenger said something to him when the Liverpool penalty was conceded,so fair play I guess.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 17, 2011)

yea ... they will never win anything till they are 25 .... btw who 25? Wenger or Wilshere's kid??

wait ... they are still in the title race this season


__________________
mekalodu -- Haunting arses again


----------



## Krow (Apr 17, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Heartbroken





Dive


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2011)

It was but what the fvck was Eboue doing.Idiot! 
I think the whistle would have gone off had he let him chase the loose ball.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 18, 2011)

*goonersworld.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/eboue1.jpg%3Fw%3D199%26h%3D151

GRRR!!!!!!!

Athlete Arunima's leg further amputed - Rediff.com India News


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2011)

Fvck,still hurting from that farce.

Anyway,Jack Wilshere is the PFA young player of the year,in his first full season.Huge achievement for him and our academy.
Jack has got everything that the rest are accused of lacking.Determination and hard work combined with the Arsenal way of football.
Hope he leads us to success in the coming seasons.

Bale with POTY for his goals vs. Inter?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 18, 2011)

> *Losers: Arsenal And People Who Don't Understand Why Intelligence Is Valuable In Football*
> 
> The only thing that is intelligent about Arsenal is their nickname. Just how stupid are The Braindeads? Too stupid to learn from their mistakes, that is for sure. Arsene Wenger did an Emmanuel Eboue and gave the game away when he suggested, with bitterness rather than appreciation, that Lucas Leiva's "intelligence" had won Liverpool's penalty. That wasn't the issue, Arsene. The problem was that whereas Lucas had some, Eboue had none.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> one of the most bizarre endings ever...did anyone catch the wenger-dalglish meet at the end...is it just me or did dalglish tell wenger to **** off



****ing Brilliant  So did Wenger see it?



Kl@w-24 said:


> If the Mancs lose to us, I reckon we're back in it.



The title race is over, no way Mancs would slip up, I'll be amazed if they do.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 18, 2011)

@klaw24

source?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 18, 2011)

^ Source:

The Premier League Weekend Winners And Losers



> Arsenal are like the Eiffel Tower of English football.
> 
> Pretty to look at now and then but ultimately, a pointless entity staffed with obnoxious mediocre French staff, an overpaid jester running operations, full of tourists but owned by the Yanks.



Blehehehehehe!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 18, 2011)

PFA award goes to bale ... what a joke...?
and the young player goes to wilshere.. again ..WHAT?
Nani has the highest combined goals + assists and he still does not even win the young player award..,.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 18, 2011)

have you guys seen this .... the kid here is a nani fan .... diving ... 
Boys Are The Best Actors  - facebook


----------



## Krow (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking forward to WHL now. At least win that!

We need squad revamping in the summer. 


I saw the Pool penalty again. WTF was Eboue doing!


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 19, 2011)

Has Torres scored for Chelsea ? 

6-OptaJoke - The Number of Spurs players better than Bale for last 6 months  .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 19, 2011)

> Perry Groves says Cesc Fabregas should be sold in the summer‎





			
				cesc4official said:
			
		

> Perry Groves. What a legend.





			
				cesc4official said:
			
		

> I just played table tennis against my friend and beat him very comfortably 5 games to nil. Hope it will bring me inspiration for tomorrow.


It might end badly but


----------



## iinfi (Apr 20, 2011)

excellent game of high tempo football ....  .....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 20, 2011)

Utd. are just teasing us 
or are they...
COMEON!


----------



## Rahim (Apr 20, 2011)

Draw


----------



## iinfi (Apr 20, 2011)

well, what Groves said is really the Arse way of thinking ... call kids from across the world ... class training facility. get the best out of them .... make them stars ... play well each season ... sell them for a good price .. owners are happy .... kids can see the how the trophies shine in Manchester and West London.....
and ... trophy??? wtf?? hasnt football become a full-fledged business these days .... 
who cares about Microsoft anyway ... I am Novell...

btw arses are still very much in the title race ....


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 20, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> PFA award goes to bale ... what a joke...?
> and the young player goes to wilshere.. again ..WHAT?
> *Nani has the highest combined goals + assists and he still does not even win the young player award..,.*



Nani is 24/25 years old.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Squeaky bum time yet?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 20, 2011)

lol..utd is teasing arsenal...so it goes down to arse vs spurs & utd vs everton...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 20, 2011)

Fvck the title,its all about the NLD tonight.Let's not choke 
Injury news is good,every single player is available bar TV who is doing well in training.No excuses tonight.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 20, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> lol..utd is teasing arsenal...so it goes down to arse vs spurs & utd vs everton...


Chelsea against Birmingham too. The race for 2nd and 3rd is pretty heated up now.

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/apr/20/liverpool-steve-clarke-kenny-dalglish
And looks like the King and Clarke are being signed permanently for 3 years contract. Great news.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 20, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Nani is 24/25 years old.



if 24 is not young , then he should not be nominated in the first place 
and now that he's got nominated he deserves it more than anybody else


----------



## Krow (Apr 20, 2011)

Whole body crossed for the NLD.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 20, 2011)

Krow said:


> Whole body crossed for the NLD.


Some new aasana?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Krow said:


> Whole body crossed for the NLD.



Trying to add to the Arsenal injury list?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 20, 2011)

Arse have most of their lads fit. If a team's suffering from injuries, it's us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 20, 2011)

Liverpool are not really playing for anything,so no big loss


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 20, 2011)

I knew someone will say that. Well still hopes for top 4, just maybe. You lot can help in that, today. City may focus themselves for the FA Cup and Spurs may just fvck up. Finishing 5th is also possible and an improvement. Looking at our backs, there's Everton just behind us, need to ensure to finish ahead of them at all costs.


----------



## Krow (Apr 20, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Some new aasana?


Arsenalwinasan


Kl@w-24 said:


> Trying to add to the Arsenal injury list?


No. Tottenham loss list.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 20, 2011)

BBC Sport - Cesc Fabregas says Arsenal lack winning mentality

so its not jus me who feels arsenal dont have a winning mentality ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

Team news thanks to Arseblog.


> Scummers team: Cvntmes - Cvntluka - Cvnttas - Dawcvnt - Accvnt-Ecvntu - van der Cvnt - Cvntric - Huddlecvnt - Chimp - Cvntch - Pavlycvnto
> Arsenal team: Arsenal team: SZCZ - Sagna - Koscielny - Djourou - Clichy - Song - Diaby - Cesc - Nasri - Walcott - van Persie


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2011)

> The 23-year-old also believes manager Arsene Wenger would probably have lost his job if he was a coach in Spain.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

Cesc twitter.


> Incredible that people try and twist everything to make headlines. Arsene Wenger has had a huge impact on me and my career. Great man.




HERE WE FvCKIN GO!

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
WHO ARE YA WHO ARE YA WHOA ARE YA CvNTS

Brilliant ball by Cesc to put Theo through.

Piss off/

Fvcking yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Cesc twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tell me Arse lads are singing "Who are ya"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

They are.
Who are ya!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2011)

Reminds me of the plastic flags handed to Arse fans in the CL semifinal 2 seasons ago


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2011)

i don't really mind the WHO ARE YA chant against Spurs.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2011)

And reminds me of FREE SCARVES FOR CHAMPIONS LEAGUE | Latest Chelsea News | Team & Transfer News | Chelsea FC | Chelsea


And

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/3681/screenshotlnt.png


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2011)

KALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUU!!!! 2-0 Chelsea!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

Fabregas and Theo has been our most dangerous partnership this year.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2011)

Drogba is on fire!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
RAPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeE

RVP fvckd Gaylas there.

Chezney twats Bale and winks at DJ LOOOOOOOL

FFS wtf was that


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Drogba is on fire!!!



Has Torres scored for Chelsea?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ He will score against you next season. I know, that is the fear eating you up from the inside.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ He will score against you next season. I know, that is the fear eating you up from the inside.



 I'll take him scoring his debut goal then and us taking 3 points 



			
				Wenger said:
			
		

> Reporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

5 goals in the first half.Ill take 0 in the 2nd.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I'll take him scoring his debut goal then and us taking 3 points



I'll remind you of this. 

3-0........ MALOUDA!!! Great cross by RYAN BERTRAND!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

We are panicking again.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2011)

^ Do I need to remind that Chelsea will move to 2nd if Spurs equalize?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ And they HAVE equalized!! 

Penalty... Luiz gives away one...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2011)

If only I had no vested interest in a Spurs loss


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2011)

3-1 at the Bridge....


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2011)

Seems like Chelsea back in the title race.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

Not good enough.



Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ Do I need to remind that Chelsea will move to 2nd if Spurs equalize?



Who gives a sh1t.2nd are 3rd are both sh1te.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2011)

Bwaaaaahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!! 

Spuds feck up Arses' title 'dream' again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

3-1 and we fvcked it up.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Chelsea will finish ahead of Arses and you can quote me for that.


My prediction going well so far. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Who gives a sh1t.2nd are 3rd are both sh1te.


True.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 21, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Penalty... Luiz gives away one...



maannnn this is gona  haunt us ... he one of the best in the business and off n on he gets into a crazy position and gives away penalties like that ... ohh ....
well tbh ... i dont think the defending was upto the mark at all .... CDM position .... obi mikel has to go ..... no two ways about it .... 
torres was played ahead of drogs on two occasions .... and drogs is playing like a 17 year old ... no probs ... 50 million coming to use anyway .... we v always seen drogba play well jus before and during the transfer window ..... VVS Laxman kahi ka  .... the moment people start shouting ... drop that a** ... he will score a fluent century ...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Who gives a sh1t.2nd are 3rd are both sh1te.



ohhhh.......i can smell smething .....  2 is better than 3 and 4 ..... plz accept it ...


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2011)

have Chelsea played Everton?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 21, 2011)

ico said:


> have Chelsea played Everton?



Last game of the season, And the blueshite would be keen to help the Mancs for sure, in case they haven't wrapped up the title by then.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 21, 2011)

nobody said we are in the title race .... with the current form i will be surprised if we get 10 points in the nxt 5 games ... and tats not gona be enough ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

arseblog said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I saw the first ever Save by Scrotum tonight. Ball heading between SZCZ's legs and it just stopped. That's a powerful sac


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 21, 2011)

fu(k... i feel sad for u gooners... even chelsea is above u now... 
i didn't see this coming... 
ARSE the BOTTLERS


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

Mourinho finally cracked Barca.Hats off to the guy.4 days,2 games and no Barca goals from open play.


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2011)

Meh... Fantastic game at the WHL if only we hadn't bottled it.

WTF was that Huddlestone goal?

 @ arseblogger


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 21, 2011)

Well done Spurs . Now complete the job against Chelsea . 

3 points against Everton are a must for us . They are in good form and it will be a tough game for us . 

Go Wayne . 2 Weeks to prove how good you are  !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2011)

Madrid have managed to trash the Copa Del Rey 
[youtube]DSvmAtOnrkA[/youtube]
*mit.zenfs.com/210/2011/04/aD5X.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 21, 2011)

Helloooooo chelsea!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 22, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Helloooooo chelsea!!



haiiii


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2011)

Liverpool midfielder Raul Meireles named PFA Fans Player of the Year - Goal.com

Job done, my internet terrorist lads 

I won't change my philosophy at Arsenal, insists ArsÃ¨ne Wenger | Football | guardian.co.uk

Get the fvck in. KWALITY.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 22, 2011)

Arsene Wenger said:
			
		

> I'm convinced if we win our last five games we will win the championship



look folks where they are heading ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2011)

^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2011)

I think that deserves a 
and we won't win the rest of our games anyway


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I think that deserves a
> and we won't win the rest of our games anyway


I presume by that you mean 'Wenger'


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes,his statement.Also,him going on about our "unbeaten run".I love the guy but its like he is on a wind up


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2011)

Fernando Torres may have cost Chelsea the title as well as Â£50m | Kevin McCarra | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2011)

^ Kevin McCarra has been anti-Torres ever since the Spaniard moved to The Bridge. I disregard any 'opinion' he may have on any topic related to Chelsea. Read his piece (May 2009) about how Chelsea need new faces and no Drogba.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 23, 2011)

arsenal are still in the title race if this finishes like this ... but alas .... looney will score


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

Watching Man Utd vs Everton
why the hack is it still 0-0? 

Man Utd need to score quick


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank fvck its over now,rather than blowing it up at the last day.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

Man Utd-1 Everton-0


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2011)

At least the blueshite dropped points


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2011)

Pool 1 up, Spuds 1 down...


----------



## iinfi (Apr 23, 2011)

alas .... ole gunnar's clone scored

from this point even if ManU drop 6 points they are still gona win the league ..so congrats to manYou for winning the premiership for the record 19th time


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Pool 1 up, Spuds 1 down...



Thanks mate. Thought he match is an hour away, would have missed if had not read zis. 

Kuyt makes it 2-0 btw


----------



## iinfi (Apr 23, 2011)

arse fans ......where r u?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2011)

Are you retarded?








always wanted to ask this


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2011)

BTW, has *'itheplastic'* been banned?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2011)

5-0 win against Brum, and we hadn't beat them for a while.  Plus Everton lost and we are now 5 points ahead of them with considerable goal difference advantage. Great day in that perspective


----------



## iinfi (Apr 23, 2011)

draw for blackpool and hope blackburn lose against city on monday .... its down to this now ..... its a ****ing disgrace .....



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Are you retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arsenal fans are my best friends ..so calling out for u ..watz the harm ??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2011)

haha Spurs are due to play Chelsea at Stamford Bridge next? Kill them you pensioners


----------



## iinfi (Apr 23, 2011)

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/52317000/jpg/_52317465_anichebe282.jpg



llook @ rio's face!!! HAHAAHA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2011)

iinfi said:


> draw for blackpool and hope blackburn lose against city on monday .... its down to this now ..... its a ****ing disgrace .....
> 
> 
> 
> arsenal fans are my best friends ..so calling out for u ..watz the harm ??



ok   
.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2011)

iinfi said:


> arsenal fans are my best friends


No wonder you feel retarded


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow,nice thunder and lightening at SB.

Stick a pole up JT and Cashley's arses.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2011)

LAMPARD hammers one in!!!! 1-0..........


----------



## iinfi (Apr 23, 2011)

disgraceful defending


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 23, 2011)

Everton get Pea’d on at Old Trafford


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2011)

Has Torres scored for Chelsea yet?

Yes he has!!!!!!!! 

Eat that, Scouse scum!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## iinfi (Apr 23, 2011)

monkeyz off the back ....

poor defending nevertheless ... sums up the season ..... we sud v won this 6-0 to have any chance to winning the league .....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ferguson started jumping when the goal was scored... i admire the man's enthusiasm at this age... he's simply awesome


----------



## iinfi (Apr 23, 2011)

ever since torres came on he looked like scoring ... wonder what avram grant told him jus before he came on...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 23, 2011)

Has Fernando Torres Scored For Chelsea?


----------



## iinfi (Apr 24, 2011)

hold on .. there are some nice Scousers

MichaelTGrant on Twitter:   "As a Liverpool fan I was gutted with Torres' departure but was happy to see him score. Hope Chelsea can overtake Man Utd now."


and bigger pessimists than me in this world 
HMcEvansoneya on Twitter:   "Don't get over-excited lads, even Shevchenko also scored once or twice."

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
guys can u identify a Paulo Ferreira fan for me in this planet

Indian football team coach Houghton resigns - Rediff.com Sports

the guy tried his best ... but politicians won by a thumping 10-2 margin.

Bob, we wish you good luck in your future endeavours ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

Scouse scum running scared now...


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2011)

hmm are you ithehappy?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Has Torres scored for Chelsea yet?
> 
> Yes he has!!!!!!!!
> 
> Eat that, Scouse scum!!





Kl@w-24 said:


> Scouse scum running scared now...



Has Torres scored for Chelsea?


> Thank you to everyone who shared this site - it's been incredibly popular and I hope it brought a laugh to even the most diehard Chelsea fan. Nick


 

And oh lay off that retarded "Scouse scum" bollocks. That is used mostly by Mancs, I hope so you don't like to be called a Manc do you?


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Need a win today.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Has Torres scored for Chelsea?
> 
> 
> And oh lay off that retarded "Scouse scum" bollocks. That is used mostly by Mancs, I hope so you don't like to be called a Manc do you?



I was actually referring to the journos... But hey, the monkey's off our backs and we can all sleep well now.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 24, 2011)

woah torres scored...Finally...hoping to see more goals from now on...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I was actually referring to the journos...


Heh Weird.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

^ Not weird at all.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 24, 2011)

Arsenal
53 Szczesny
03 Sagna
06 Koscielny
20 Djourou
22 Clichy
04 Fabregas
08 Nasri
14 Walcott
17 A Song
19 Wilshere
10 Van Persie
Substitutes
13 Lehmann, 18 Squillaci, 27 Eboue, 28 Gibbs, 16 Ramsey, 23 Arshavin, 29 Chamakh

nxt .... 

great start .....

nxt ..

ohhh.....

nxt .... 

get the ***k innnnn


nxt ....
cutie on .....

0-1 ....

nxt ....

0-2 ... game over ....

burji goal ....

nxt .....

wtf 1-2 ....


nxt ...

 Koscielny & Szczesny go for the same ball ...
2-2


...at last ..they will never win anything before they are 25 ....
nxt ...
in arsene we trust


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

iinfi  Sad what gaanja does to a person


----------



## iinfi (Apr 24, 2011)

arses are still in the title race ...they will win the league this time and silence their critics ...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 24, 2011)

iinfi said:


> arses are still in the title race ...they will win the league this time and *silence their critics* ...



Is the criticism unfair?


----------



## iinfi (Apr 24, 2011)

why dont u non-arses shut ur mouth and let the arses respond to the jibe....
i luv it when arses are red with anger

*www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Wenger.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

iinfi said:


> arses are still in the title race ...they will win the league this time and silence their critics ...



So you smoke weed as well


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

STURRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDGE!!!!! 

Look at Wenger's face!! Just look at his face!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 24, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> STURRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDGE!!!!!
> 
> Look at Wenger's face!! Just look at his face!!



hahaha


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

Penalty save by Chutney!! 

aaaaaaaaaand the Arses equalize! Van Persie


----------



## iinfi (Apr 24, 2011)

these chaps cant beat bolton ...they arent gona beat utd


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

Wenger's touchline antics!!! 

Well done Tamir Cohen. 

There ends the Arses' season, right on cue.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry.

I guess I'll laugh


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2011)

So, Chelsea to win the PL now?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well done Jack Wilshere.... nice gesture.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

> 90+5mins: Tamir Cohen's T-shirt, which he showed after his goal, was a tribute to his late father, who died earlier this season after a motorcycle accident.


RIP Avi Cohen. YNWA.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


I would have been happier if Arse had won today if I were you, at least some incentive for them to beat the Mancs, but I guess they won't beat them anyway.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> RIP Avi Cohen. YNWA.
> 
> 
> I would have been happier if Arse had won today if I were you, at least some incentive for them to beat the Mancs, but I guess they won't beat them anyway.



Cohen actually wept...

Arses *always* wilt under pressure. Now that there's no pressure, I expect them to do us a favour and beat the Mancs.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Arsenal need one major change in the summer.

That is :drumroll: *Wenger out*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2011)

Woot draw run over. No movement,no runs,terrible defending.That was some awful watching.

Can the cvnts win the league at our place?Let that not happen at least.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Wenger's touchline antics!!!



I wish he'd stop playing with that bottle in every game what with us being called a certain word.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I wish he'd stop playing with that bottle in every game what with us being called a certain word.





			
				RAWK said:
			
		

> *i51.tinypic.com/35klb46.jpg



Sorry but


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2011)

I feel sorry for RVP and Cesc.They deserve better.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow those are some big bottles,we are not that..
oh CC final.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> I feel sorry for RVP and Cesc.They deserve better.



*4.bp.blogspot.com/_9gcceJohlAk/TG__fPw6KlI/AAAAAAAAOfg/ABpV7C1NFp0/s400/barcelona.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Apr 24, 2011)

i wrote the script 90 mins back .... u guys didnt believe me ..... 
only mistake was i was a bit too lenient on arsenal ... 
in arsene we trust


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I wish he'd stop playing with that bottle in every game what with us being called a certain word.



Epic!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 24, 2011)

i want arsene wenger to come and manage chelsea ..... nxt season ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

iinfi said:


> i want arsene wenger to come and manage chelsea ..... nxt season ....



*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/Smileys/default/lmao.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh don't worry,you are in for Ser Rafa!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

iinfi is on a rampage!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Oh don't worry,you are in for Ser Rafa!



Fernando Torres Likes this.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

Reading the comments on Bolton Wanderers 2-1 Arsenal | Premier League match report | Football | guardian.co.uk

Hilarious!! 



> Arsenal and Spurs share that tragically beautiful quality of falling apart when it matters. There must be something in the water around North London.





> Arsenal really are an entertaining team. Such comic timing.



And other gems!


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2011)

iinfi said:


> i want arsene wenger to come and manage chelsea ..... nxt season ....


----------



## iinfi (Apr 24, 2011)

enough of it...

arse fans .. dont worry .... i can understand ur feelings ..pls tell wenger to go and giv the new manager some money. by buying a few players u wont destroy football .... the game is bigger than everything .....
 invite mourinho ..... u can win the CL and BPL the very season .....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2011)

^ 



> by buying a few players u wont destroy football .... the game is bigger than everything .....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And other gems!





> French whine! No Bottle!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2011)

iinfi said:


> enough of it...
> 
> arse fans .. dont worry .... i can understand ur feelings ..pls tell wenger to go and giv the new manager some money. by buying a few players u wont destroy football .... the game is bigger than everything .....
> invite mourinho ..... u can win the CL and BPL the very season .....



Ok,Ill send wenger an email asking him to go,and send invitation to Mourinho if you have his email or postal address.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Fernando Torres Likes this.



Benayoun will kill himself


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Benayoun will kill himself


*hotdogandfriends.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/sad-benayoun.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2011)

water flows from top to bottom ...arsene wenger for the last 6-7 years has been trying to revert that trend using water pumps
when it comes to sports always u need a mix of experience and talent and youth if you want to win .... 70:20:10 experience to youth to kids percentage ... 
in arsenal its the other way round ... the most experienced person in the team now is a madcap .... doesnt work this way ...
arsene wenger has done a fabulous job in keeping arsenal in the CL for the last 6 years with good to v.good performances ... but they lack that sting which is needed ..... 
best of luck for the coming season ... giv him (arsene) sme injection .....

lastly on a lighter note .... mekalodu (ico's spirit) knocks arsenal out of all competitions..... LMAOOO



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ok,Ill send wenger an email asking him to go,and send invitation to Mourinho if you have his email or postal address.



arsene.wenger@arsenal.com

dennis.bergkamp@god.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2011)

I got a failure notice.Find another.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2011)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Sport/Pix/columnists/2011/4/24/1303673899835/Arsene-Wenger-Arsenal-tit-007.jpg

*"I did not see ze incident..."*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Since losing to Birmingham in the League Cup final, Arsenal have won just 2 of 10 games (v L Orient & Blackpool).

this is a disappointing team, not up to standard either at the front or at the back. Great midfield, mind.

from the Guardian

So true....

I seriously feel sorry for wenger


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 25, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/hjmG1.gif

Credit redcafe


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> *i.imgur.com/hjmG1.gif
> 
> Credit redcafe


that and
*i.imgur.com/iKe3m.jpg



Now I feel bad about laughing

In fact I am worried about AW's health.He looks like a man on the edge,shows how much he invested himself in this team.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2011)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2011-04-25.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't worry Arses can still have a trophy
Arsenal cruise past Barnet to reach sixth FA Cup final in eight years | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 25, 2011)

lol.... nice one LFC :flu-wink:


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Don't worry Arses can still have a trophy
> Arsenal cruise past Barnet to reach sixth FA Cup final in eight years | Football | guardian.co.uk





> Arsenal are set for their sixth FA Cup final in eight years after beating Barnet 5-0 in the semi-final.
> 
> Reaching the final, as Bristol did last week with a *3-0 win against Liverpool*,


Erm..Liverpool can't even have that.
and the CL spot
and the most titles record.


----------



## Krow (Apr 26, 2011)

New season, same old story.  Sigh...


----------



## iinfi (Apr 26, 2011)

we v laughed enough on arsenal ...i can already feel the backlash ... u sud not laugh at anyone .... sorry ... 

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Admin/BkFill/Default_image_group/2011/4/25/1303754744636/Wenger-007.jpg

ok last time


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> and the most titles record.


lol. Weird for an Arse fan to post that. Looks like my wind ups have got to you. 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> lol.... nice one LFC :flu-wink:



They (Arsenal LFC) are the ONLY London side to have a European Cup title on their name. Respect them.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2011)

^ You mean ArsenaLFC?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> lol. Weird for an Arse fan to post that. Looks like my wind ups have got to you.



Nah,but LFC fans joining in to laugh at Arsenal is a bit rich.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 26, 2011)

i m confident that arsenal will win the double in the 2011-2012 season ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 26, 2011)

tata sky has added ten action+...yipppieeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## iinfi (Apr 26, 2011)

@ico u sud put ur siggy whenever u do mischief


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Nah,but LFC fans joining in to laugh at Arsenal is a bit rich.



Not really, considering we've got rid of the cancers, and uncle Roy as well  Doing far worse than you lot, certainly. But as per season expectations are concerned, we are well above what was expected during October/November while it's "same story" all over again for ya. That said a bit of luck and things clicking together is all you need to have a successful season.

And to be very honest, I would have found Wenger and co funny even if I was supporting Accrington Stanley.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 26, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> lol. Weird for an Arse fan to post that. Looks like my wind ups have got to you.
> 
> 
> 
> They (Arsenal LFC) are the ONLY London side to have a European Cup title on their name. Respect them.



lol.... what double standards.. when u do it ,it's all hunky dory... and if i do it.....aaahhh .....whatever dude...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> lol.... what double standards.. when u do it ,it's all hunky dory... and if i do it.....aaahhh .....whatever dude...


Read that post again


----------



## iinfi (Apr 26, 2011)

Stoke  	 v  	Wolves
wolves have to win ...... to take the relegation battle to the last 2 games ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 27, 2011)

Comeon Schalke!
Schalke vs Madrid final,bring it on!

FKin hell.Neuer!So this is how a top class GK plays like.

It has been Utd. vs. Neuer so far.

Sh1t game.How bad Inter were to lose against this Schalke team?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 27, 2011)

Bursaspor, Rangers, Valencia, Marseille, Chelsea, Schalke - Possibly the easiest route to a CL final for a long long time.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 27, 2011)

the first half was just utd vs neuer...still pretty easy game...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

When is Man Utd next match?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> When is Man Utd next match?



i think the arsenal-utd game is this sunday...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 27, 2011)

I really think Madrid will do Barca over two legs.They look to have figured out how to stifle them.

Heh,Mourinho pretty much owned Barcelona and Guardiola in the press conference.


> "Until now we had two groups of managers. A very small group who don't speak about refs and a big group of managers like me who criticise refs when they make important mistakes.
> 
> "Now, with Pep's statements, we are entering a new era with a new group that only has one member - and they criticise referees who got a decision right.
> 
> ...


So kind of him 
In all seriousness the red against RVP was a huge farce which got buried under all the Barcawank.

Did anyone read how Manu fans drove away Gibson from twitter? Well Diaby has just signed up, and the peoples response hasn't been positive to put it lightly.
Fvcking imbeciles the lot of them.


----------



## Krow (Apr 27, 2011)

Hmmm... sigh...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 27, 2011)

who is hosting today's game?


----------



## iinfi (Apr 27, 2011)

the only way arses can win something is to bury the new stadium and go back to highbury


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 27, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I really think Madrid will do Barca over two legs.They look to have figured out how to stifle them.
> 
> Heh,Mourinho pretty much owned Barcelona and Guardiola in the press conference.
> 
> ...



what can u do... all fans are not sane you know....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2011)

Just started watching El Clasico,and Pedro was rolling around with Barca crowding the ref.

Boring so far.

Now Busquets rolling around grabbing his face.Poor poor game this.
2 biggest clubs in football with the best players in the world playing like this.Fvcking disgrace.

Now a huge melee in the technical area at HT


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2011)

barca are a fabulous team and great fun to watch  .. no second thoughts 
but when teams dont allow barca to play freely they cant handle it and they cry, clutch their face and play act and still end being called the best team in the world.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2011)

Pinto sent off from the bench for the melee


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2011)

i missed it .. wat happ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2011)

Red against Madrid,ONCE AGAIN!Pepe off,thanks to Barcvnts surrounding the ref.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2011)

doberman dani alves made the most of it and pepe sent off


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2011)

Now Mourinho sent off.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2011)

mourinho sent off

dont worry ...God is everywhere ... RM will win 2-0

ronaldo misses a free header


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2011)

iinfi said:


> i missed it .. wat happ??



Pushing and shoving after the HT whistle.Barca sub GK slapped Arbeloa and got sent off.

RVP's red doesn't look so strange now...


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2011)

chits .... i remem my class 10 exams


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2011)

Btw.we did very well vs. Barca considering the Madrid performance,even before the red.

Messi scores.
Cvnts.

Had Utd. not been our domestic rivals,I would have wanted them to run away with the CL over these cvnts.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Now Mourinho sent off.



*i.imgur.com/LXjcu.gif


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2011)

i sud support utd.
 i support a EPL team dont you? 
i sud want a EPL team to win ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2011)

iinfi said:


> i sud support utd.
> i support a EPL team dont you?
> i sud want a EPL team to win ....



*i.imgur.com/7axyJ.gif


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2011)

Adebayor ... worse than rugby tackles


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2011)

Adebayor acting like a retard  Yellow for clumsy sh1t.Charging in with his arms flailing.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2011)

u sud have some forum rules where the admins and mods do not edit other users posts


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2011)

Messi again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2011)

Messi with a classic Messi goal.Tie over pretty much.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2011)

brilliant brilliant brilliant !!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2011)

Why can't Arsenal_Gunners predict a Man United win?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2011)

Did these cvnts only lose to us in the CL?Pretty proud achievement even if it was all downhill from there.
Genuinely believed we were going to put them out till the farce of a red card.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Why can't Arsenal_Gunners predict a Man United win?



My predictions are based on footballing stuff only,they don't account for biased refs and sh1te. 

Anyway,I think Manure will twat us on Sunday 

Mourinho escorted into the tunnel


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2011)

Real Madrid 0 - 2 Barcelona @ FT.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2011)

Mourinho was sent off and the little devil on the pitch play acted and passed two into the back of the net..Real switched off on both occasions ... though u cant take the credit away from the devil....


----------



## Baker (Apr 28, 2011)

so it is clear..man U vs barca..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2011)

*news.betinternet.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Peek-A-Boo.gif

Both teams locked in their dressing rooms to cool it down a bit.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 28, 2011)

tribuneindia.com/2011/20110428/main4.htm


----------



## Krow (Apr 28, 2011)

Bleh @ Barca. We were waaaaaay better than Real against them (at home).

Let's see what Real can do at the Nou.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2011)

We had a go at them whenever possible,and we weren't looking for silly fights all the time like Madrid.
Not having a men sent off vs. them for once also helps.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2011)

Krow said:
			
		

> Let's see what Real can do at the Nou.


  

Barca must let the guard down.


----------



## Baker (Apr 28, 2011)

Krow said:


> Bleh @ Barca. We were waaaaaay better than Real against them (at home).
> 
> Let's see what Real can do at the Nou.



what real can do in Nou....  barca will continue its possession game and if somebody touch them they roll over the ground and cry for cards ...  any way messis second goal was exceptional....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2011)

[youtube]4wmOdrhhdl0[/youtube]

cvnts.

[youtube]NOSVVrj0WZo[/youtube]
Looooooooooooooooooooool

Vermaelen makes his comeback against Utd. reserves tonight,guess who else is making his Arsenal comeback.
Jeremie Aliadiere.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 29, 2011)

nice videos ....arse_gunners


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 29, 2011)

What did I miss?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2011)

^ Nozzing, ze usual. Welcome back!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2011)

thewisecrab said:


> What did I miss?


Not much yet. Next time don't miss so much footie, otherwise you won't witness Ancelotti's sacking


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 29, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> [youtube]4wmOdrhhdl0[/youtube]
> 
> cvnts.
> 
> ...



Dude.u really hate barca don't you...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Not much yet. Next time don't miss so much footie, otherwise you won't witness Ancelotti's sacking



At least he won't be driven out of the club and publicly humiliated thanks to "the werld's bestest fans ever".


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2011)

Wtf I missed the part of Jose Blaming UNICEF  F'king hell



Kl@w-24 said:


> At least he won't be driven out of the club and publicly humiliated thanks to "the werld's bestest fans ever".



Roy? He wasn't humiliated. Sacked rightly so, our results and performances can prove you so.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 29, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Wtf I missed the part of Jose Blaming UNICEF  F'king hell



LOL...WHAAT?when did this happen?What did he say??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> LOL...WHAAT?when did this happen?What did he say??



BBC Sport - Real Madrid follow Barcelona in complaining to Uefa



> On Wednesday, Mourinho had said: "It's clear that against Barcelona you have no chance. I don't know if it's the publicity of Unicef [the club's shirt sponsor], I don't know if it's because they are very nice, but they've got this power."


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2011)

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2011-04-28.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 29, 2011)

^^good one!


----------



## Krow (Apr 30, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> [youtube]NOSVVrj0WZo[/youtube]
> Looooooooooooooooooooool


 Great find. 



> Vermaelen makes his comeback against Utd. reserves tonight,guess who else is making his Arsenal comeback.


0-0. Clean Sheet.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 30, 2011)

France football heads mired in race row over alleged quotas for ethnic players | Football | The Guardian

Shocking if true


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2011)

why does Toulalon look so old?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 30, 2011)

liverpool_fan said:


> bbc sport - real madrid follow barcelona in complaining to uefa



lol...hahahahaha.....


----------



## iinfi (Apr 30, 2011)

ico said:


> why does Toulalon look so old?



coz he is 146 years old and has white beard

Dailymotion - Underwater Worlds 3 Ancient Aliens - Dwaraka - une vidÃ©o Webcam & Vlogs

all talk about the title race being wide open is mere farce ....even if ManYouu drop 6 points (which isnt gona happen) from now, we arent gona win all the remaining games .... its all about who finishes second ... the moment you are dependent on other matches' results you v lost the battle..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2011)

Hate the Sunday games,makes for boring weekend.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 30, 2011)

arsenal_gunners said:


> hate the sunday games,makes for boring weekend.



 if only you can see ur team winning .....


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 30, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Hate the Sunday games,makes for boring weekend.



Hate the Sunday games,makes for *Depressing *weekend.

There you go !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2011)

QPR have been promoted,unless they face a points deduction for breaching third party ownership rules.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2011)

^ If they get a points deduction for fielding an ineligible player, the look on Neil Warnock's face would be EPIC!!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 30, 2011)

cech caught napping


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2011)

Sack Lotti,sell Ferriera?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2011)

Gomes.... OMFG!!!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 30, 2011)

Lmaoooooooo



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sack Lotti,sell Ferriera?



the moment manYOUU defeated everton ..season was over
no point yelling now

goes regains initial form


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2011)

Madrid lose again at home.2-3 vs. Zaragoza.

Spurs


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2011)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh bABY!!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 30, 2011)

akkkhhhhtung baby


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 30, 2011)

2-1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2011)

Frank Lampard v Tottenham
Gomez


----------



## ico (May 1, 2011)

lol rigged.


----------



## iinfi (May 1, 2011)




----------



## ico (May 1, 2011)

Gomes is hilarious. 

Dida was rigged too. lol.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2011)

Barca lose to Sociedad.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2011)

Borussia Dortmund win the Bundesliga!! 

*en.uefa.com/MultimediaFiles/Photo/competitions/DomesticLeague/01/62/53/87/1625387_w2.jpg

*en.uefa.com/MultimediaFiles/Photo/competitions/DomesticLeague/01/62/53/81/1625381_w2.jpg

Rosicky should have stayed in Germany...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

Manchester United vs Aresenal Today 

Who are you guys thinking will win ?


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 1, 2011)

i think arsenal will surprise everyone today with a 1-0 win...


----------



## iinfi (May 1, 2011)

arses will be crushed today ...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

isnt it a home game for Wengers team?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2011)

Think it will be a draw.


----------



## XTerminator (May 1, 2011)

think it'll be a draw too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2011)

Arses to win 2-0.


----------



## IronCruz (May 1, 2011)

It will be a draw. 1-1.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 1, 2011)

3-0 and we are AHEAD of Spurs 

Can't see anything beyond a Man United victory to be honest.


----------



## ico (May 1, 2011)

off to sleep.

we have no chance. honestly. NO chance to win.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2011)

They gave a corner off a hand ball in the box.New rule?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 1, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> They gave a corner off a hand ball in the box.New rule?



yeah


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2011)

Aarooooooooooooooooooooooon Ramseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!!!! 1-0 Arses!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2011)

Yeaaaaaaah


----------



## XTerminator (May 1, 2011)

;( this is bad 

advantage Chelsea.AGAIN.
this is worse than a gun-shot to one's own foot.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2011)

Squeaky bum time!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 1, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> i think arsenal will surprise everyone today with a 1-0 win...



HAHAHAHA...feels good to be true... 

damn..is chelsea back in the hunt now??


----------



## ajai5777 (May 1, 2011)

1-0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2011)

The only feeling in every Arsenal fan's mind is,what could have been...
Anyway,that was a brilliant performance.Played them off the park for most of the game,without Cesc.
RVP and Jack were immense.Ramsey looked really sharp.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 1, 2011)

How gutting it will be to be an Arsenal fan now. 
And brilliant to see Aaron Ramsey scoring. Hope the lad goes to do great things in the future.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2011)

Fvck Liverpool and Tottenham results,if we had won at Bolton we'd be licking our lips right now.


----------



## XTerminator (May 1, 2011)

Kudos to Arsenal for a win-deserving performance.Nani disappointed today.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 1, 2011)

Or even Newcastle, West Brom, or Blackburn Rovers.
Heck even a victory against Newcastle with being 4-0 would have been good enough to get in.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2011)

I meant to say that the damage wasn't done even until the Bolton defeat.

Maybe we would have fvcked up today in that case  Anyway,lets keep going for the 2nd.Tough games coming up :cough:Stoke away:cough:


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 1, 2011)

Man u's new mantra "mayday....mayday....!"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2011)

Squeaky bum time for them.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

Man Utd should've got that penalty.
They missed many easy chances today.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Man Utd should've got that penalty.
> They missed many easy chances today.



Ahem...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> They gave a corner off a hand ball in the box.New rule?


----------



## red_devil (May 1, 2011)

This sets it up real nice for the final few weeks..Chelsea are in with a great chance..



thetechfreak said:


> Man Utd should've got that penalty.
> They missed many easy chances today.


well Arsenal should've got one too {that hand of GOD }

Regardless, English refs are absolutely sh1t!

Edit:
what happened to my siggy? Never remember striking the text out!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ahem...


Remember their whining last season against you lot when they themselves had scored via a handball or something.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2011)

^ Yup. Biggest hypocrites I've ever seen, those Mancs.


----------



## Rahim (May 1, 2011)

Chelsea next week


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

Next weeks Man Utd vs Chelsea is gonna be good (hopefully)


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 1, 2011)

^^its going to be the title decider for sure...but i think utd GD is still better...Can someone check on that???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 1, 2011)

It's equal 
Mancs have scored more goals though

City have grabbed the 4th position now. Oh well at least we can hang up with 5th, would be an achievement in itself, particularly the way season began.


----------



## iinfi (May 1, 2011)

i cant believe it ...


----------



## ico (May 2, 2011)

Vidic is nothing more than a moron.  poor cvnthead.

Song owned both Evra and Wooney. 

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/221606_163788163681562_100001511397769_396834_3048116_n.jpg

paajis are back. 

[youtube]fYohy71K6JI[/youtube]



			
				YouTube comment said:
			
		

> nani looks like a twat from 0:00 to 1:11




can someone explain the noise after 0:33??


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 2, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> It's equal
> Mancs have scored more goals though
> 
> City have grabbed the 4th position now. Oh well at least we can hang up with 5th, would be an achievement in itself, particularly the way season began.



no worries lads..liverpool is pawning everyone right now...title is theirs next season...i mean seriously they are winning the games with a margin of 3 to 5 goals offlate...no matter who is on the other side


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> no worries lads..liverpool is pawning everyone right now...title is theirs next season...i mean seriously they are winning the games with a margin of 3 to 5 goals offlate...no matter who is on the other side



 Now let's not get carried away, lot of work has to be done.


----------



## XTerminator (May 2, 2011)

> liverpool is pawning everyone right now...*title is theirs next season*


----------



## iinfi (May 2, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> no worries lads..liverpool is pawning everyone right now...title is theirs next season...i mean seriously they are winning the games with a margin of 3 to 5 goals offlate...no matter who is on the other side



well, they are capable of winning the title ... but what you said makes me LOL...


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> no worries lads..liverpool is pawning everyone right now...title is theirs next season...i mean seriously they are winning the games with a margin of 3 to 5 goals offlate...no matter who is on the other side



ROFL .

We will the 19th . We will be in Wembley .


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 2, 2011)

mark my words people...Liverpool will be the top 2 team next season...


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

Where have i heared that phrase before ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2011)

I hate making predictions. The only one I can dare to make is Mancs winning the 19th this season. Hopefully that will pump us up, and get that extra bit of zeal in case of future title challenges.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2011)

New Arsenal home kit.
From Arseblog and arsenal.com
*arseblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/theo_newkit.jpg*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x719/may_11/gun__1304288178_Main_image.jpg?ic=465426T


> The new home shirt features a bespoke crest to highlight the proud origins of the Club 125 years ago.
> 
> Founded in Woolwich in 1886 and called The Royal Arsenal, the celebratory design features 15 laurel leaves to the left side of the Club’s crest to reflect the detail on the reverse of the six pence pieces paid by 15 men to establish the Club – the laurel leaves also represent strength.
> 
> The 15 oak leaves to the right of the crest acknowledge the founders who would meet in the local Royal Oak pub. Underneath the crest is one of the first recorded mottos related to the armament and battle – ‘Forward’ – with the anniversary dates of 1886 and 2011 either side of the heart of the shirt.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

I wont comment on what Liverpool can do this season as we still have a lot to play for this season .

PS : All 4 CL teams lost this weekend


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> PS : All 4 CL teams lost this weekend


Erm, Chelsea? Arsenal?
Unless you mean Schalke, Barca, Madrid, and Man United. Did Schalke lose as well?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

Yea. 

I think Schalke lost 3 1 to Bayern if i remember correctly .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2011)

Utd. fans were rightly sh1tting it when the first 3 lost on Saturday


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

Arsenal fans celebrating the win as if they won a trophy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2011)

Oh really,where?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

Fiqure that out mate.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2011)

Think you are confusing Chelsea fans with Arsenal's


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2011)

Meh,you posted that just for the sake of it.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

Nope , Like saying my twitter feed and my facebook page was filled with Rivals ( Epecially Scousers ) celebration would of made a difference 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Think you are confusing Chelsea fans with Arsenal's



I have seen enough football to know who celebrates what !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2011)

Apparently Sami Hyypiä has announced his retirement at the end of this season. Fantastic man and a fantastic player. A real legend for the club.
Hope he returns to the club someday, maybe as a manager or in some sort of coaching role.

*i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01409/Sami_Hyypia_1409443c.jpg

[YOUTUBE]EzqtfRwrSqI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]34HHEMR_Luw[/YOUTUBE]
Number 38 for him, such an injustice to a legend like him. Jesus wept, if you see the players above him.


----------



## Krow (May 2, 2011)

Why do we have to be left thinking "what might have been" even after fantastic wins? 

Good lad Ramsey. Stoke away next - revenge time. Come on Aaron.


----------



## ico (May 2, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> I have seen enough football to know who celebrates what !


OMFG OMFG!


----------



## iinfi (May 2, 2011)

wiki:
Hyypiä was born in Porvoo and raised in Kuusankoski, Finland, 100 miles (160 km) north-east of Helsinki; the son of Irma and Jouko Hyypiä.[1][2][3] Hyypiä's parents were both footballers, his father Jouko playing for Finnish team Pallo Peikot, and his mother an amateur goalkeeper. The young Sami played ice hockey, but his parents' influence was important in him choosing a career in football; as he commented "I guess there was only one career option for me."[4]


----------



## ico (May 2, 2011)

my avatar owns iinfi's avatar.


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 2, 2011)

LOL World's most "hated gunners fan" was killed yesterday.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2011)

Disappeared during the trophyless years.Plastic.


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 2, 2011)

^Certainly,nice jersey design for next season.Hope we get cahill.


----------



## iinfi (May 3, 2011)

> "They think we are unsporting, but I think completely the opposite," said Guardiola. "Here we teach our players manners from a young age.
> 
> "Mourinho was at Barcelona for five years and he knows our values: to win, fight and earn respect by respecting your rival."



the whole world saw that


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

ico said:


> OMFG OMFG!



I am waiting for something to follow up !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2011)

QPR and Norwich City promoted to the PL.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

Howard Webb on Sunday,

Massive week for us . Lets book a plane to wembley and wrap up the 19th .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2011)

*blogs.mirror.co.uk/premier-league-fans/HowardWebb.JPG
Might as well hand the trophy to Utd. now.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

Sure . 

I know for sure you wont be the one presenting it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2011)

Webb............................!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2011)

wtf Webb as a referee for Man United v Chelsea? If anything that guarantees 3 points for Man United, it's this man.
Poor Chelsea have to be careful not to let 2nd slip from their grasp, they are likely to go down to 3rd.

*www.spankthenews.com/imageslogo/upimages/image/rsz_howard_webb_man_u.jpg


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

An Interesting Tweet

"Perceived United fan Howard Webb has officiated 15 #MUFC games over last 3 seasons; awarding them 4 penalties & sending 2 United players off "

We need to give him a new contract !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> An Interesting Tweet
> 
> "Perceived United fan Howard Webb has officiated 15 #MUFC games over last 3 seasons; awarding them 4 penalties & sending 2 United players off "
> 
> We need to give him a new contract !



*love4lfc.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/howard-webb-man-utd-3.jpg


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

Well done :claps:


----------



## axes2t2 (May 3, 2011)

You obviously think Man Utd player's are saints,isn't it.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

How does Saint come in the picture ? 

We have our own Oscar performer with the name Nani but he cant match a lot of players .

El-Theatrico / El-Bore today.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> You obviously think Man Utd player's are saints,isn't it.



They are. Sir Ryan of Giggs, St. Paul of Scholes, Lord Rooney, Duke Nani. Legends of the game.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

You should know which players to mock . Seriously , Get a grip of what you post . 

My conversation with you ends here .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2011)

Mocking? I respected legend Giggs with a Sir title, and accepted Sainthood for Scholes and you respond with this? Sad


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

I am really not sure is that sarcastic or not ! 

How can you put that punk Rooney and Giggs , Scholes in the same sentence.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2011)

Ah my apologies, should never have mentioned that inbred cvnt among the company of Premiership and United legends Giggs and Scholes, even as an attempt as a humour to imitate peeps at Cafe Rouge.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2011)

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_6iX00OoqJz0/SKP2ZlkpYjI/AAAAAAAACjM/W9-2CZVUpf4/s400/rooney+shrek.jpg


----------



## iinfi (May 3, 2011)

^^wats this


----------



## xtremevicky (May 3, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *1.bp.blogspot.com/_6iX00OoqJz0/SKP2ZlkpYjI/AAAAAAAACjM/W9-2CZVUpf4/s400/rooney+shrek.jpg




*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAJiWnZEewEzJ4BW0dq5Di8eP_sAwcR6lbRBrsG_UjICMv9RpEugEJXrEtnFIXDq43HSwskT6YQmUOH-OwrPjDZ4Am1T1ULWzlafIusy_R4qQjWcAdIIOATpt.jpg


*www.orkut.gmodules.com/gadgets/proxy?refresh=86400&container=orkut&gadgets=http%3A%2F%2Forkut.com%2Fimg.xml&url=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-ash4%2F205480_10150556824545026_703775025_18051371_611850_n.jpg
Epic !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2011)

Bleh...


----------



## iinfi (May 4, 2011)

RM will have to score a minimum of four times to stand any chance of reaching the final

I cant access a single sopcast .. Blocked i think now by etisalat

Helllllpppp


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2011)

El Crappico.......... meh....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2011)

Barca cheating their way through as usual.

Barca will cheat the fvck out of Utd. in the final,funny and sad at the same time(a bit more funny than sad)

Mascherano with 7-8 rolls there,can't remember him doing that for Liverpool.
Barca DNA?


----------



## iinfi (May 4, 2011)

dont u guys know wat they are taught in the training grounds .... they were honest u see ... the whole world is blind !!!

finally got one stream fo rthe second half .. sopcast is down ... nothing coming up... or is it blocked .. can someone confirm


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Barca cheating their way through as usual.
> 
> Barca will cheat the fvck out of Utd. in the final,funny and sad at the same time(a bit more funny than sad)
> 
> ...



I don't remember even Riijkard's team rolling, diving, in this scale really. Surely it's all in Pep's gameplan. :/
Though adding the likes of Boooosquets, and Alves, to any side will make them look cheats.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> I am really not sure is that sarcastic or not !
> 
> How can you put that punk Rooney and Giggs , Scholes in the same sentence.


ya did ze shame.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 4, 2011)

If a player is really hurt he will just lay there still motionless.

More than two rolls the ref should realize he is playacting.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2011)

what shay about zis?

*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/drogbafit.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2011)

At least there wasn't a fist-fight.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2011)

ico said:


> what shay about zis?



Looks like a cockroach


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

Who is going to be the star performer in Wembley ?

Biscuits , Alves , Pedro , Mascherano or will a new hero emerge with a Oscar winning performance


----------



## ico (May 4, 2011)

cnvtNani, Wooney or Rafael brothers.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

They nood half as good as Masch alone . 

\m/



ico said:


> cnvtNani, Wooney or Rafael brothers.



BTW , can you lend us Eboue , Bentner , Vela , Rosicky , Denilson for a week before the CL final .


----------



## ico (May 4, 2011)

If you could learn how to punctuate, then may be.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

ico said:


> If you could learn how to punctuate, then may be.



Am I the only one who sees the Irony in that 

Afteall , We dont need your players after there majestic performance in the micky Mouse cup final .


----------



## ico (May 4, 2011)

at least they aren't morons like Nani.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

adn they dont win trophies like Nani


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2011)

Nani is BOSS.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2011)

Someone's trying his best to take _ithecrappy_'s place.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

Did i touch a never or two ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Did i touch a *never *or two ?



'tis official, me lord!


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> 'tis official, me lord!



Blah ,


----------



## Rahim (May 4, 2011)

I am really scared for United for Barcelona *really* has pushed the bar when it comes to play acting.

Can we safely say United is alost in the _finale_?


----------



## ico (May 4, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Someone's trying his best to take _ithecrappy_'s place.


Ignore him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2011)

Rahim said:


> I am really scared for United for Barcelona *really* has pushed the bar when it comes to play acting.
> 
> Can we safely say United is alost in the _finale_?



Yeah, Barca are such utter embarrasment to football. Don't worry mate justice will be done, and Man United will totally humiliate Barca.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeah, Barca are such utter embarrasment to football. Don't worry mate justice will be done, and Man United will totally humiliate Barca.



Funny you say that . I am very pessimiest about facing Barca in the final . Even tough they may be diving a lot they do play awesome football in between that . Add to that our midfield is utter crap . We would need players in God mode to beat them . 

I would happily take 19th .


----------



## ithehappy (May 4, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Someone's trying his best to take _ithecrappy_'s place.



Stop your idiotic comments while I don't post here anymore. And KIDDO go back to your study board and have some basic lesson. Psycho? Nah...Super Psycho . Now I know why the word MORON is used here so frequently....

@xtremevicky- Don't get involve in this forum mate, you will be brainfu(ked by some super psychos out here. There are TRUE football forum elsewhere, go there, have fun.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2011)

Quite rich from a lad who claimed his team knocked out Bayern last season  And nope the lad ain't an Inter fan


----------



## Rahim (May 4, 2011)

> I am really scared for United for Barcelona *really *has pushed the bar when it comes to play acting.
> 
> Can we safely say United is *almost* in the finale?


A typo.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeah, Barca are such utter embarrasment to football. Don't worry mate justice will be done, and Man United will totally humiliate Barca.


My concern is genuine and i agree with xtremevicky regarding the combination of brilliance and too much rolling over is somehow very difficult to overcome.

@ithehappy and xtremevicky: Don't let some banter get to you. Be a regular here


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2011)

Don't forget that they can play a bit of football too.Play acting should be the least of United's concerns.


----------



## ithehappy (May 4, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Quite rich from a lad who claimed his team knocked out Bayern last season  And nope the lad ain't an Inter fan


Another Super Psycho. and this one thinks himself ultras smart lol


Rahim said:


> @ithehappy and xtremevicky: Don't let some banter get to you. Be a regular here



You can't be a regular with some psychos around..
and besides there is no need to be a regular for us, United supporters, however, others need to be regular coz their Football is not regular but some psycho crap is , , they are so embarrassed by the club they support and these psycho crap comments are the image of that 
Crap clubs = Sh!t fans, that's expected


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Stop your idiotic comments while I don't post here anymore. And KIDDO go back to your study board and have some basic lesson. *Psycho*? Nah...Super *Psycho* . Now I know why the word MORON is used here so frequently....
> 
> @xtremevicky- Don't get involve in this forum mate, you will be brainfu(ked by some super *psychos* out here. There are TRUE football forum elsewhere, go there, have fun.



Nice one. Quite obviously you were just waiting for someone to mention your name here so that you could jump in and start flaming them. 

That's the only thing you *can* do since you're incapable of rational discussions related to football, i.e. the subject of this thread. Jog on, mate. 



ithehappy said:


> Another Super *Psycho*. and this one thinks himself ultras smart lol
> 
> 
> You can't be a regular with some *psychos* around..
> ...



Others, take a look and guess which new word *ithehappy *has learnt today.


----------



## XTerminator (May 4, 2011)

agree with arse_gunner,play-acting should be the least United should worry about.When they get to the final,that is.

btw something for the arsenal fans to cheer about:

*The PL Table if all the shots that hit the post had gone in:*

*s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/large/291030389.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJF3XCCKACR3QDMOA&Expires=1304519306&Signature=pAquvDZ1E%2B24ijB10ZgDOVhDHQY%3D



source ( @optajoe on twitter)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 4, 2011)

We would have gained 4 points too? And ahead of City as well. Interesting


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

As said by me Earlier , Play Acting is not my concern . 

You can stop barcelona by not allowing them space which is bound to get you cards and with that play acting it becomes even difficult .

I am very concerned about that Midfield of ours . I think it just cant hold the brilliance of Xavi and Iniesta .

@Rest : I am use to banter in a good way  . Whats a forum without som p1ss taking .  . I respect people with there passions for there club and players . I dont mock Legends .


----------



## Rahim (May 4, 2011)

^Thats the espeerit


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^Thats the espeerit



Thanks .

But your avatar is ........ I will get banned if I start .


----------



## sygeek (May 5, 2011)

Arsenal FTW!
Real Madrid can go **** itself.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2011)

United players racking up cards,Barca will be waiting for some suspensions.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 5, 2011)

No suspension . 

And the Reds go marching ON. Wembley on 28th . Where will you be watching ???

Manchester United : 3 CL finals in 4 years 1 quarter final .

Barcelona : 2 CL finals , 2 Semi Final  in 4 years . 

1 Win each.


----------



## XTerminator (May 5, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Arsenal FTW!
> Real Madrid can go **** itself.



eh? 

Anyways.We're the famous Manchester United and we're going to Wembley


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> But your avatar is ........ I will get banned if I start .


PM me then.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 5, 2011)

Rahim said:


> PM me then.



I will soon.

Anybody Inter fan here ?


----------



## XTerminator (May 5, 2011)

RTÉ Sport: Soccer: Keane lashes out at United fans

 he was some player


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 5, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> RTÉ Sport: Soccer: Keane lashes out at United fans
> 
> he was some player



yeah.... absolute LEGEND.... nobody has been able to replace him tell now... 
hargreaves was an apt replacement but.... now thats a different story ... sadly


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 5, 2011)

Speaking of legends
*www.sportingformzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/fowlertwitter.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2011)

Keane was a fvcking cvnt.That's what he was.
[youtube]7XS2ANV5Wjg[/youtube]


----------



## Rahim (May 5, 2011)

^Is that a refresher for new fans? This is history anyway. Are you running out of Arsenal's great videos or is it just plain boredom killing you?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2011)

No.It was in reply to the posts above.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 5, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No.It was in reply to the posts above.



he treated cvnts like you the way they need to be treated


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations to the huge "Manchester united" family for reaching the champion league final



xtremevicky709 said:


> No suspension .
> 
> And the Reds go marching ON. Wembley on 28th . Where will you be watching ???
> 
> ...



Winner=Barca.. 



Rahim said:


> I am really scared for United for Barcelona *really* has pushed the bar when it comes to play acting.
> 
> Can we safely say United is alost in the _finale_?




United may win.. Because of wembley


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> he treated cvnts like you the way they need to be treated



So you'll like your leg broken, potentially career ending injury deliberately by a shitehouse tackle, won't you?


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> he treated cvnts like you the way they need to be treated


and there you see another manu fan making a fool of himself.


----------



## Baker (May 6, 2011)

lol ...i think in TDF all manu fans are cornered by others...


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

"Giggs:we"ll attack chelsea"


Come on chelsea u can do it


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Annah said:
			
		

> Come on chelsea u can do it


Nah. Man Utd blew past Schalke at home

I just hope Man Utd somehow pull it off against Chelsea as well


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Nah. Man Utd blew past Schalke at home
> 
> I just hope Man Utd somehow pull it off against Chelsea as well




Well, it's not impossible. Chelsea can do it, but without Torres. He is so unlucky.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Annah said:
			
		

> Well, it's not impossible. Chelsea can do it, but without Torres. He is so unlucky.


 If Man Utd play like they did against Arsenal then Chelsea * will * capitalise. 

And I dont want that  lol


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

Annah said:


> Well, it's not impossible. Chelsea can do it, but without Torres. He is so unlucky.



Lol , Chelsea can do it . Right ! With Torres or without him.

And to those slating Keane , You can very much look at players from our own club and call them whatever you like . 

Roy Keane = One of the best midfielders of the Premier League . That is a #FACHT


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2011)

Let's just wait till Sunday.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Rahim said:
			
		

> Right ! With Torres or without him.


 Chelsea performed better without Torres last year 





			
				 Kl@w-24 said:
			
		

> Let's just wait till Sunday.


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Lol , Chelsea can do it . Right ! With Torres or without him.
> 
> And to those slating Keane , You can very much look at players from our own club and call them whatever you like .
> 
> Roy Keane = One of the best midfielders of the Premier League . That is a #FACHT



Who cares!!! I hate MUFC and chelsea too, but for now i support chelsea. United have full chance to win.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Annah said:
			
		

> Who cares!!! I hate MUFC and chelsea too,


 Than who do you like?


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

Roy Keane was an exceptional leader. But in terms of footballing ability, the Premiership and World Football has seen better midfielders than him. yes, defensively.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

Annah said:


> Who cares!!! I hate MUFC and chelsea too, but for now i support chelsea. United have full chance to win.



Who do you support ?


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

He won't walk into Premiership XI. Nor will Cantona.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

ico said:


> Roy Keane was an exceptional leader. But in terms of footballing ability, the Premiership and World Football has seen better midfielders than him. yes, defensively.



No denying the fact that he was not a wrold beater then comes to part of consistency and long term . Keano was with United for more than 10 years and for that period he was very consistent .

And for Rivals calling him a c*** , We can all make abuses so Grow Up !


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

well tbh, that tackle on Haland was pre-mediateted and a disgrace. You shouldn't tackle intentionally to break someone's leg, or should you?


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Who do you support ?




United's Rival.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

ico said:


> well tbh, that tackle on Haland was pre-mediateted and a disgrace. You shouldn't tackle intentionally to break someone's leg, or should you?



Yeah that was intentionally done . What about the other side of the story ?



Annah said:


> United's Rival.



Do you even know how many rivals we have ?


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Than who do you like?




Of course..............................................Liverpool Football club


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Yeah that was intentionally done . What about the other side of the story ?


I'm aware of it. It doesn't give any player the right to end someone's career and then proudly saying the same.


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Yeah that was intentionally done . What about the other side of the story ?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know how many rivals we have ?





Ok let me guess!!! 1st liverpool

2nd barca

3rd Chelsea+Arsenal also


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

ico said:


> I'm aware of it. It doesn't give any player the right to end someone's career and then proudly saying the same.



See that is your viewpoint . Keane was not a man to accept that someone tried to end his career and he forgot him . He did the same to him . And Eye for and Eye .

I dont say I agree to what he did , But I can understand what he did . 

What happened with Rambo and Dudu was unfortunate but I will also understand if they have rage ( I know they dont have ) . 

PS : Everybody has different ideologies so just have to accept and move on .



Annah said:


> Ok let me guess!!! 1st liverpool
> 
> 2nd barca
> 
> 3rd Chelsea+Arsenal also



How good are you man ?

Let me tell you the order :

1. Liverpool
2. Leeds 
3. Man City
4. Arsenal = Chelsea
5. Bolton
6. All the European Clubs ( I hate them equally )


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

Messi vs Rooney 

What's your opinion?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

Annah said:


> Messi vs Rooney
> 
> What's your opinion?



Completely different players . No sense in comparing them .


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> See that is your viewpoint . Keane was not a man to accept that someone tried to end his career and he forgot him . He did the same to him . And Eye for and Eye .


"An eye for an eye" - you mean Haland did had assaulted Keane earlier and so Keane assulted him back?

Instead of reading too much of Wiki, my advice for you would be to *know* some facts.

What had happened was, Keane had tackled Haland hard and ended up injuring himself. Haland taunted him to stop faking it and Keane takes his revenge 4 years later by ending Haland's career.


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> See that is your viewpoint . Keane was not a man to accept that someone tried to end his career and he forgot him . He did the same to him . And Eye for and Eye .
> 
> I dont say I agree to what he did , But I can understand what he did .
> 
> ...




But n0w let me tell you that am not a "man"


I hate united 1st.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Haland taunted him to stop faking it and Keane takes revenge by ending his career.


 Players doing stuff like this cant be called "Great" or "Exceotional Leader"

No offence to anyone


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Completely different players . No sense in comparing them .




Messi!!! He is better than Rooney.. Agree?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2011)

Annah said:


> Messi vs Rooney
> 
> What's your opinion?



Oh jesus wept...


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

"Nobody's good enough to man-mark Messi.. He can be blocked out by more of a team effort. Barca's weaknesses are defensively. The hard thing is getting at those because the attackers are so good at keeping the ball"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2011)

Annah said:


> "Nobody's good enough to man-mark Messi..


Alvaro Arbeloa, FC Barcelona v Liverpool, Nou Camp 2007 

That said he is a much better player now.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> That said he is a much better player now.


 Thats the reason he is arguably the best.


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

That said he is a much better player now.[/QUOTE]



That's true


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2011)

Pepe was doing a good job marking him until his red card in the first leg.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

ico said:


> "An eye for an eye" - you mean Haland did had assaulted Keane earlier and so Keane assulted him back?
> 
> Instead of reading too much of Wiki, my advice for you would be to *know* some facts.
> 
> What had happened was, Keane had tackled Haland hard and ended up injuring himself. Haland taunted him to stop faking it and Keane takes his revenge 4 years later by ending Haland's career.



lol at that Wiki , I have read the book " Red Man Walking " . After the incident Haland said that he was right with what he said to Keano .



Annah said:


> But n0w let me tell you that am not a "man"
> 
> 
> I hate united 1st.



I dont care about that .




thetechfreak said:


> Players doing stuff like this cant be called "Great" or "Exceotional Leader"
> 
> No offence to anyone



You have your own views , We have ours . Tony Adams was not saint still he is a legend . Gerrard is no saint but he will be called legend . 

Everybody has imperfection's . Rivals fans always taunt with these incidents . You can not make up minds reading what rivals have to say. 




Annah said:


> Messi!!! He is better than Rooney.. Agree?



I told you , Completely different players . If you are still want to compare and draw out conclusions then helpyourself .



Liverpool_fan said:


> Alvaro Arbeloa, FC Barcelona v Liverpool, Nou Camp 2007
> 
> That said he is a much better player now.



I should give you a more recent example . Messi was very poor against United over two legs in the 2008-2009 season .



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Pepe was doing a good job marking him until his red card in the first leg.



True. But the hard taclking he was doing he was bound to be in trouble .



thetechfreak said:


> Thats the reason he is arguably the best.



He is the Best player in the world right now . Rooney is there in top 5.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> I should give you a more recent example . Messi was very poor against United over two legs in the 2008-2009 season .


erm **2007-08


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> erm **2007-08



Err. Sorry . 

2007-2008 season .


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

Wooney in top 5. loluserious?  Vidic yes. but Wooney?



xtremevicky709 said:


> lol at that Wiki , I have read the book " Red Man Walking " . After the incident Haland said that he was right with what he said to Keano .


You didn't read my post or may be you need to re-read what you had posted earlier.

Haland never tried to end Keane's career. Haland had only taunted Keane of feigning injury when Keane was lying injured from his own tackle/foul on Haland. Get your FACKTS right.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

ico said:


> Wooney in top 5. loluserious?  Vidic yes. but Wooney?
> 
> 
> You didn't read my post or may be you need to re-read what you had posted earlier.
> ...



Like I said earlier , It was not the tackle but what he said on the field and off that . Keano wanted his revenge and he got . I am not justifying it . 

Also , Lemme rephrase , Rooney is in the top 5 attacking players in the world .

PS : Is name calling not an Offense here? I want a Mod to reply to that . 

Vidic , Pique are probably the two best Cb's in europe . I may be missing someone . Dont say Terry .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> PS : Is name calling not an Offense here? I want a Mod to reply to that .


type this in google:

```
arse smell red_devil united fan site:thinkdigit.com
```

And click on "I'm feeling lucky"


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

well, calling Wooney among the top 5 attacking players in the world is as much farce as including Torres among them now. 2009-10 is over...and 2010-11 will be over soon.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> type this in google:
> 
> ```
> arse smell red_devil united fan site:thinkdigit.com
> ...



Still does not answer my quesiton !



ico said:


> well, calling Wooney among the top 5 attacking players in the world is as much farce as including Torres among them.



Lol . Why do you think we in the CL final ? 

If it had not been to Giggs and Rooney our season would have fallen apart.


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> If it had not been to Giggs and Rooney our season would have fallen apart.


He was arguably the best in 2009-10 but not now. yes, I know he might end up scoring next month at Wembley. He has done his job though.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

ico said:


> He was arguably the best in 2009-10 but not now. yes, I know he might end up scoring next month at Wembley. He has done his job though.



He might not have had the best season . True. But of late in the past 3 months he has been brilliant . 

PS : My question is still not answered . Name calling of Football players is allowed or not ?


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

depends on my mood, you see.



ico said:


> depends on my mood, you see.


how is this an inappropriate reply? It meant, it isn't allowed!

There is a code of conduct of this thread. If you are breaching it, people would go against you.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

ico said:


> *depends on my mood, you see.*
> 
> how is this an inappropriate reply? It meant, it isn't allowed!
> 
> There is a code of conduct of this thread. If you are breaching it, people would go against you.



How is that not a inappropriate reply ? 

So now dont call Wayne Rooney as "Wooney " . Thank you


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

His fault of not having a name like Emmanuel Eboue or Didier Drogba.

Rayne Wooney.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

Please use the report button .


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

See...

Cult heroes like Eboue, Drogba, Soto etc. are loved by all. You can include young Ben Foster too.

Idiots like Nani, Baron Bendtner, Cashley, Wooney are hated by all.

understood?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2011)

Wayne Looney sounds much better.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

ico said:


> See...
> 
> Cult heroes like Eboue, Drogba, Soto etc. are loved by all. You can include young Ben Foster too.
> 
> ...



Who give you the right to say that ? I dont agree to that . Simple .

If this is a Mod of TDF setting up a rule that certain players have to be namecalled then tell or refrain from Name Calling .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wayne Looney sounds much better.


Loony's me dog's name, you better not insult her


----------



## ico (May 6, 2011)

I didn't see ze incident. :wenger:


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wayne Looney sounds much better.





Liverpool_fan said:


> Loony's me dog's name, you better not insult her



This is what happens when you start Name Calling people .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2011)

You mean name calling pets? Yeah. Pet owners love their pets.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Loony's me dog's name, you better not insult her



Apologies for associating your dog with 'Wayne the W-something-er'. I know it's been an insult for the poor girl and I'd like to compensate for it by offering her a pack of Pedigree.


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

Jay spearing has signed a new deal. YNWA!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2011)

Nice to see our board handling the contracts really well. Well in.


----------



## Annah (May 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So you'll like your leg broken, potentially career ending injury deliberately by a shitehouse tackle, won't you?





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Liverpool are not really playing for anything,so no big loss



Next seas0n

Just Wait and watch!!!


----------



## XTerminator (May 6, 2011)

Annah said:


> Jay spearing has signed a new deal. YNWA!!!



nice to see a goon for some more time 

*28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lks4pqNkgV1qhj03po1_500.jpg
pretty much the same,with a different collar.nice as usual.

to those talking about name-calling,heres some (must be known to all actually)
Arse-nal-fabregass,nicklass bendtner,arse-havin,arse-in-wenger


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2011)

Name calling is childish but people getting offended by that?



XTerminator said:


> ,nicklass bendtner, arse-in-wenger



Those are awful.

JT=Ze Ubercnut.


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2011)

Football | Serie A | Suarez: Guardiola will join Inter | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 6, 2011)

Real Madrid manager JosÃ© Mourinho hit with five-match ban by Uefa | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## XTerminator (May 7, 2011)

tbh he dont give 2 sh1ts about that.probably knows the decision is rigged too,by barca


----------



## iinfi (May 7, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Real Madrid manager JosÃ© Mourinho hit with five-match ban by Uefa | Football | guardian.co.uk



we can now rename UEFA as barca united


----------



## XTerminator (May 7, 2011)

> The Regulatory Commission hearing charges brought by the FA against Queens Park Rangers FC wish to announce that although two of the charges have been found to be proved there will be no points deduction made from Queens Park Rangers FC in this season or the next. A further announcement will follow.



Congrats on being in the PL QPR 

the actual fuss:


> The charges facing QPR concern the alleged existence of an agreement between them and a third party in respect of Faurlin's economic rights, and the alleged failure by the club to notify the FA of that agreement before the player was registered to play for them in England.
> 
> 
> The club has also been charged with allegedly using or seeking to pay an unauthorised agent as part of the Faurlin deal, while both the club and chairman Gianni Paladini have further been charged with allegedly submitting false information in documents provided to the FA relating to a contract extension signed by Faurlin in October.
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2011)

^ The FA almost made a mess of it.


----------



## Krow (May 7, 2011)

Stoke need to be taught a lesson. Come on Gooners!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2011)

Stoke forums calling upon fans to boo Ramsey for the trouble he put Shawcross through.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

Man Utd vs  Chelsea tommorow.

waiting for it

what time will it be telecasted!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Stoke forums calling upon fans to boo Ramsey for the trouble he put Shawcross through.



Morons. That said it won't be wise to paint Stoke fans with the same breadth.


----------



## XTerminator (May 7, 2011)

[youtube]4Is0BOFgzqU[/youtube]

the commentator at 3:47 please? is he clive tyldesley?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Stoke forums calling upon fans to boo Ramsey for the trouble he put Shawcross through.



There are morons among every team's supporters. They are usually a minority, so I wouldn't worry about them too much.

Glenn Whelan relives Aaron Ramsey's injury | Mail Online

Don't open it if you're the sensitive type.

--------------

Everton 2-1 Man City

And we play them on the last day of the season. 

[youtube]TK8BrrKS5bM[/youtube]

David Luiz...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Everton 2-1 Man City
> 
> And we play them on the last day of the season.


Well it won't matter anyway.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2011)

^ You never know... 

Another young Welsh player injured... Gareth Bale stretchered off. And it's a nasty one...


----------



## iinfi (May 7, 2011)

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/5893/kidsblackpool.th.jpg

two blackpool kids fighting ...

even if chelsea win tomorrow i dont see us winning the remaining two games OR ManYouu dropping points in the last two
.. by ManYouu losing to arses n we winning against spurs .. its only got a but interesting .. nothing has changed


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2011)

Classic Gomes!!!!!

Saves a penalty, then gives away another penalty from the resulting corner!!! 

AND CHARLIE ADAM SCORES!!!!


----------



## iinfi (May 7, 2011)

Gomesssss AHAHAHAHAHAH LOLOLOL
ROTFL .... LMAOOOO

blackpool has to drop points today for us to have any chance if it goes to the final week


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2011)

Spurs comedy


----------



## iinfi (May 8, 2011)

excellent result since Blackburn r safe ...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Spurs comedy



no gomes comedy

David Beckham SAFE after Car Accident on LA Freeway | TMZ.com


----------



## Annah (May 8, 2011)

Manchester city lost and Spurs draw... Good job

4th is a real possibility now REDS

"I'll be red for life" Sami Hyypia


----------



## ico (May 8, 2011)

I think everyone in Brazil wants to be a striker. No one wants to be a goal keeper.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 8, 2011)

UTD players celebrating

Manchester United squad out for Italian meal - picture special | Mail Online


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2011)

Milan win Serie A. Yet another consecutive title for Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Now he has won league titles for a 8 years consecutively, apart from Juve who were stripped off but they had still finished top of the league.
Amazing Player who helps teams win titles, or a parasite you decide, but a great stat to have, can't think of anyone else having this record.



> Mr. Ferguson wants 'good luck' from Howard Webb in United-Chelsea





> Mr. Ferguson has revealed he is pleased with the choice of Howard Webb to referee Manchester United's clash with Chelsea and said he hopes for some 'good luck' from the official.





> 'We are getting the best referee, there is no doubt about that,' Ferguson said.



 



> Chelsea boss Carlo Ancelotti has revealed he would rather have Wayne Rooney than Lionel Messi.


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2011)

> @themichaelowen on twitter: By the way @WayneRooney, how old are you in that photo? Your face looks like a 12 year olds but your hair looks like a 60 year old!






> @WayneRooney: @themichaelowen easy mo u know that's a sensitive subject


----------



## Rahim (May 8, 2011)

> Now he has won league titles for a 8 years consecutively


A Great Stat to have indeed.

I can't believe my luck  Cable is out for the last 2 days..........


----------



## iinfi (May 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Milan win Serie A. Yet another consecutive title for Zlatan Ibrahimovic. Now he has won league titles for a 8 years consecutively, apart from Juve who were stripped off but they had still finished top of the league.
> Amazing Player who helps teams win titles, or a parasite you decide, but a great stat to have, can't think of anyone else having this record.



amazing ....



Rahim said:


> I can't believe my luck  Cable is out for the last 2 days..........



n there is a prob with my streams too ... it doesnt work properly these days


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> I think everyone in Brazil wants to be a striker.


 

But the side(one of top sides) which seemed to lack the defence most in the world cup seemed to me Argentina.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2011)

We have finally made a signing who can win us the league. Direct transfer from Man United. Undisclosed fee.
[YOUTUBE]XkRcCt1Ikag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2011)

Check out the banter between Phil and Gary Neville on Twitter...



> @GNev2 good job u had becks infront of u for 10 years-u made a good living off the back of him didn't u?





> @fizzer18 I always found i gave goals away when I was Centre Back and you were outside me.I'd still be playing if it wasn't for covering you





> @GNev2 did u retire or did fergie retire u???


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 8, 2011)

i think utd will either win or draw the game today...


----------



## Annah (May 8, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> i think utd will either win or draw the game today...




I also think same


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2011)

Arsenal team: Szczesny, Sagna, Koscielny, Djourou, Gibbs, Song,
Wilshere, Ramsey, Walcott, Arshavin, Van Persie

Ramsey getting booed by the inbreds.


----------



## Annah (May 8, 2011)

I don't care if united win their 19th or Torres winning the tittle with chelsea. What is more important is LFC is alone. Not other clubs


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2011)

Stoke 1-0 up!! Kenwyne Jones!! 

----------

Pennant!!!! 2-0 Stoke Citeh!!!


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2011)

Stoke 2-0 Arsenal.
Wont be surprised if they do a United and win this 3-2


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2011)

This is embarrassing.The first goal especially, you could have seen that coming before the game.

We are **** in attack too.Can't see us scoring more than 1.


----------



## ico (May 8, 2011)

Stoke City have established themselves among the Premiership's Elite.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2011)

Song just elbowed Huth.... Hmm....


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2011)

Chelsea : Cech, Ivanovic, Luiz, Terry, Cole, Mikel, Essien, Lampard, Kalou, Malouda, Drogba
 United : Van der Sar, Fabio, Ferdinand, Vidic, O'Shea, Valencia, Carrick, Giggs, Park, Rooney, Hernandez.

This is a war.


----------



## red_devil (May 8, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Song just elbowed Huth.... Hmm....



Shhhh! Arsenal don't do such things..it was a blatant attempt to get Song booked


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2011)

^ Busquets wouldn't have survived such a mauling.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2011)

This is awful.I am tempted to turn it off.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2011)

---------

Ahh, and Wilshere just put in a leg-breaker on Pennant. But they're nice little angels, those Arses. They don't play rough. Not at all.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2011)

It was no leg breaker.Even the commentator admitted he was being a spastic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2011)

^ Still, studs-up?

Anyways, Arses pull one back!! 2-1...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2011)

Great goal by Rvp.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2011)

CLASSIC ARSENAL FVCKUP!!!! 

Score at one end, concede another within a minute!! 

3-1 to Stoke!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2011)

Feck.3-1
It was a terrible tackle but much worse happens every week.He got the deserved yellow.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2011)

^ Hehe, just pulling yer leg... 

What a start.... 1-0 within 1 minute...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2011)

Lol United 1-0
Meh.


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

United score! 1-0


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2011)

United are all over Chelsea.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2011)

As expected.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2011)

Midfield - non-existent.
Defence - still in the team bus.

---------

All over now. 2-0.

Oh well...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Midfield - non-existent.
> Defence - still in the team bus.


Manager - sacked in the morning


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2011)

^ Not his fault at all.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2011)

And was losing CL final Avram Grant's fault? 
Roman has his own ways


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2011)

2-0 match point United


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

Kalou's header was great. Van Der Sar's save better


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2011)

Looks like United are over with 'pass the title' game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2011)

Manc fans singing about us 

We held our perch for a long time, let's see how long you lot manage to hold yours


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And was losing CL final Avram Grant's fault?
> Roman has his own ways



Hmm...............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2011)

What are the odds on this one being a 3-1 as well.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

no he isnt!


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2011)

How's that not a second yellow Webb? 
...and then you'll moan webb was in our pocket all day


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

Half time.


----------



## ico (May 8, 2011)

the moment Vidic scored, my stream stopped stuttering for two minutes. After a while, it started stuttering again.


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What are the odds on this one being a 3-1 as well.



pretty much tweeted the same thing before the match started.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

ico said:


> the moment Vidic scored, my stream stopped stuttering for two minutes. After a while, it started stuttering again.




Aresenal lost right with Stoke?


----------



## iinfi (May 8, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Midfield - non-existent.
> Defence - still in the team bus.



its been the story all season.... no surprises

torres hat-trick in second half .. any takers ??
invanovic will have to be taken off in this gae and....

 essien and obi mikel sud be sold in the summer... no second thoughts ...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

iinfi said:
			
		

> torres hat-trick in second half .. any
> takers ??


 he hasnt come on yet


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2011)

now wasnt that a clear handball??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2011)

Lampard!!!! 2-1................


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

I felt Lampard scored way too easily. No celebration :/


----------



## ajai5777 (May 8, 2011)

What about a win in fergie time?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

Manchester United  win!
2-1


----------



## iinfi (May 8, 2011)

Many congratulations to manchester united .... fitting farewell to van der sar ....


----------



## Krow (May 8, 2011)

Congrats to the Mancs. Deserving title winners.

As for us



> Next season is ours


to feck up.  Meh.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2011)

Congrats to Man Utd. You were clearly better than us.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2011)

Enjoy your perch while it lasts mancs.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2011)

4 titles in 5 years,3 CL finals in 4 years.This is Alex Ferguson's peak.


----------



## iinfi (May 8, 2011)

Man United boss Sir Alex Ferguson on Ryan Giggs: "He is absolutely marvellous. We've said it before, we keep saying it and hopefully we will say it next season."

whez this guy ganna retire


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2011)

^ no wonder.hats off to chelsea for coming this close outta nowhere.and arsenal for choking as usual


----------



## iinfi (May 8, 2011)

we ***ed up when we were at our peak .... injuries did their part ... happens each season ... so excuse on that .... we peaked suddenly when we were ***ing up ..... have had our share of good luck in the EPL .... 50% of that luck in the CL over the last 5 years wud probably have seen one CL in our cabinet ... nevertheless this loss gives a good opportunity to strengthen our mid-field. 
the only diff probably between manu and us was their mid-fielders scored regularly .. whereas ours (essien & mikel) never did!!


----------



## xtremevicky (May 9, 2011)

Krow said:


> Congrats to the Mancs. Deserving title winners.
> 
> As for us
> 
> ...





Kl@w-24 said:


> Congrats to Man Utd. You were clearly better than us.






Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 4 titles in 5 years,3 CL finals in 4 years.This is Alex Ferguson's peak.





iinfi said:


> we ***ed up when we were at our peak .... injuries did their part ... happens each season ... so excuse on that .... we peaked suddenly when we were ***ing up ..... have had our share of good luck in the EPL .... 50% of that luck in the CL over the last 5 years wud probably have seen one CL in our cabinet ... nevertheless this loss gives a good opportunity to strengthen our mid-field.
> the only diff probably between manu and us was their mid-fielders scored regularly .. whereas ours (essien & mikel) never did!!



Thank you very much . Much appreciated . 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Enjoy your perch while it lasts mancs.



It is ours now . The Banner was awesome . 

20 Goals for Chica in all competitions . Signing of the season ? 

@Chelsea fans : I think you manager does not know what his best 11 is and more importantly what is your prefered formation . The Diamond or the 4 3 3 . 

@Arsenal Fans : One of my Arsenal fan texted me in January that 1 week left to make sure we win the season . We need a CB . How true was that !


----------



## ico (May 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Aresenal lost right with Stoke?


Did you even understand what my post meant?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IF9qLY8P2Q0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Did you even understand what my post meant?


 I think it meant as soon as Man Utd scored their second goal your online stream of the matching started stopping?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2011)

Oatcake Fanzine - Arsenal- like a peevish little playground ****.

wtf 

*oatcakefanzine.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=Potters&action=display&thread=161862


----------



## ico (May 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I think it meant as soon as Man Utd scored their second goal your online stream of the matching started stopping?


nope. you didn't understand.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 9, 2011)

PICTURE: Chelsea Put Winners’ Badge On Next Season’s Shirt

look at this guys......chelsea kit of next season


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2011)

It is because that kit will be used this season.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2011)

Wow 2-5 victory, more than I expected 

Come on Spurs, kick the hell outta Citeh.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> PICTURE: Chelsea Put Winners’ Badge On Next Season’s Shirt
> 
> look at this guys......chelsea kit of next season



Seriously, are Mancs *that* thick? Or is it that the only way you lot  can be happy is by putting others down rather than by enjoying your own success? 
We wear next season's kit in our last home game every year. A bit too hasty there, Republik of Mancvntia?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 10, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Seriously, are Mancs *that* thick? Or is it that the only way you lot  can be happy is by putting others down rather than by enjoying your own success?
> We wear next season's kit in our last home game every year. A bit too hasty there, Republik of Mancvntia?



How easy was it to genelarize that ? 

We dont care what you wear on the last day of the season . Are the rent boys that touchy that we got our trophy back !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2011)

Heh Republic of Mancvntia eh 

Liverpool fury over sick Heysel T-shirts on Manchester United fans' website | Mail Online




> A Manchester United fans' website has sparked outrage by selling souvenirs taunting Liverpool football supporters over the Heysel Stadium disaster.
> 
> Republik of Mancunia Merchandise is selling T-shirts and badges emblazoned with three stars and bearing the slogan 'Without Killing Anyone'.
> 
> Read more: *www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...hester-United-fans-website.html#ixzz1LvPSPAkF



What to expect from Mancs mate...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> How easy was it to genelarize that ?
> 
> We dont care what you wear on the last day of the season . Are the rent boys that touchy that we got our trophy back !



Of course you don't care, that's why YOUR fansite took the time out to dissect OUR home kit for next season and pointed out something that even most Chelsea supporters would have missed.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Heh Republic of Mancvntia eh
> 
> Liverpool fury over sick Heysel T-shirts on Manchester United fans' website | Mail Online
> 
> ...





Kl@w-24 said:


> Of course you don't care, that's why YOUR fansite took the time out to dissect OUR home kit for next season and pointed out something that even most Chelsea supporters would have missed.



Whats your point ? That We dont care about your final days jersey ? Yes we dont care .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2011)

> I think those fans are a disgrace to the Football club . They can not be called as fans .


Yup. And it was pathetic for Republik of Mancunia too to be involved. They are an embarrassment for your club itself, if you ask me,


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Whats your point ? That We dont care about your final days jersey ? Yes we dont care .



If you still don't get my point, let's just leave it at that.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yup. And it was pathetic for Republik of Mancunia too to be involved. They are an embarrassment for your club itself, if you ask me,



Its a forum , people can create nuisance . It is impossible to make it noob free .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2011)

Arseblog trashed ROM in the epltalk.com blog awards


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2011)

> ROM is remarkably humourless yet unintentionally hilarious in its delusional sense of entitlement, pettiness, and inability to brook even the mildest of criticisms.


This comment sums it all up.


----------



## Joker (May 10, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Whats your point ?


you asking this question to Liverpool_fan? :/


----------



## ico (May 10, 2011)

It's between Arseblog and Empire of the Kop.

*i.imgur.com/81Epj.png

Ebouefan = A_G?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2011)

In all seriousness.
Yes


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 10, 2011)

man.... all of u'll have been acting touchy


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 10, 2011)

ico said:


> It's between Arseblog and Empire of the Kop.


Internet Terrorists


----------



## Rahim (May 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Enjoy your perch while it *lasts* mancs.


Unfortunately for others, it has lasted way too long 
What made you to post such a comment


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2011)

Lord Triesman accuses four FIFA officials of impropriety - ESPN Soccernet


> Here are the main points from a dramatic morning in committee room 15.
> 
> Select committee said it would publish Sunday Times claims that FIFA vice-president Issa Hayatou from Cameroon and Jacques Anouma from the Ivory Coast were paid $1.5 million by the Qatar 2022 World Cup bid.
> 
> ...



Probably nothing would ever be proven but it shows that corruption is rampant among FIFA ranks.


----------



## iinfi (May 11, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Probably nothing would ever be proven but it shows that corruption is rampant among FIFA ranks.



u had a doubt?eh... thats the reason there sud be a fixed tenure for every sports body president and his office & they should not be allowed to stand for the elections beyond 3 terms... i dont know how FIFA works but corruption in most sports bodies are rampant because a certain individual is allowed to use its funds like his own pocket money

i dont understand why city n spurs r playing a football match today

bbc text says Pablo Zabaleta khopdi has phut


----------



## XTerminator (May 11, 2011)

spurs


----------



## iinfi (May 11, 2011)

spurs .... frank lampard's uncle will be disappointed


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2011)

Peter Crouch you idiot 

Well at least we have opportunity to ensure we finish ahead of them when we welcome them at Anfield.


----------



## XTerminator (May 11, 2011)

credit where its due,citeh defended brilliantly.deserved their win thoroughly.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 11, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> credit where its due,citeh defended brilliantly.deserved their win thoroughly.



i may hate the team but we have to give credit to kompany , de jong and zabaleta ... they have played well throughout the season... very good defending

esp. kompany who has to play with toure and lescott


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2011)

Kaka set for Chelsea switch after mother hints at move | Mail Online


> However, Kaka’s mother, Simone Leite, appears to have confirmed that a deal is done after tweeting: ‘We are going to be in London next season *where we will be preaching the word of God.* We will be there from August - I can tell you.’
> 
> Read more: Kaka set for Chelsea switch after mother hints at move | Mail Online



Yeah,by working for Roman's rubles.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 11, 2011)

What do you expect . It is Daily fail


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2011)

The news is everywhere,I was referring to his mother's statement


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2011)

Surely they are not this blind?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2011)

The papers didn't publish this bit


			
				Kaka's mum said:
			
		

> want to CLARIFY Bishop Simon was invited to Deliver Milk. (Preach the word of God) by Mr A. Imperato in London. In an Event


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2011)

^ Personal terms agreed, loan switch.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2011)

not really,he was always going there.


----------



## ithehappy (May 11, 2011)

Had to come back 
Sh!tty spend Billion to get to Europe. Just to qualify 
Now Crapsea will spend Trillion to do what? Take back the Trophy from us next season? Well FU(K IT. We should gift them for FREE, they don't need to spend 'out of earth' money for that.

Sh!tty and Crapsea = Bunch of Idiots. Always.

*img825.imageshack.us/img825/1239/fukty.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2011)

Why are you using a zombie as your avatar?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2011)

Ahh, the plastics have emerged. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> not really,he was always going there.



Well, that's what I've heard (loan move). Besides, there's no way he can fit into next season's Madrid side now that they've also bought Nuri Sahin from Dortmund.

Let's see what happens....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> now that they've also bought Nuri Sahin from Dortmund.


Confirmed?


----------



## ico (May 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Confirmed?


Two days ago.


----------



## Baker (May 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Had to come back
> Sh!tty spend Billion to get to Europe. Just to qualify
> Now Crapsea will spend Trillion to do what? Take back the Trophy from us next season? Well FU(K IT. We should gift them for FREE, they don't need to spend 'out of earth' money for that.
> 
> Sh!tty and Crapsea = Bunch of Idiots. Always.



it is their money and they are spending ... who is having the problem with that.....


----------



## XTerminator (May 11, 2011)

Fans on twitter to ravel morrison


> "Hey Ravel you alright? you're one of the most talented young players at United STOP SCREWING YOUR LIFE UP DINGBAT"




I think kaka to chelsea would be a great move,for all of us *except Chelsea*.We had enough digs at Torres,and kaka phailing there would be as much fun.And then he'll announce his retirement 

squeezing my skull: The Evolution of the Premier League 2010-11 Table

great read


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2011)

Tired of Madrid buying all the top talent in the world.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Tired of Madrid buying all the top talent in the world.



even i am.....
chelsea and man city are also the same....
but madrid....

btw, check this out.. 

*www.studs-up.com/comics/2011-05-09.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Tired of Madrid buying all the top talent in the world.



Still got spanked in the league.Which was their no.1 priority.


----------



## XTerminator (May 11, 2011)

tbh their defence is still sh1te.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 11, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Still got spanked in the league.Which was their no.1 priority.



But that results in killing any competition in Europe. Now by the time Dortmund play in CL, they have lost Sahin and probably a few other of their top players as well departing to clubs like Chelsea, City.
Look at Benfica last season and this, sums it all up. Porto will experience the same this season, probably losing their manager as well.

UEFA should very well reserve a place in the Semi Final for Barca and Madrid


----------



## ithehappy (May 11, 2011)

Baker said:


> it is *their money* and they are spending ... who is having the problem with that.....



Another KID


----------



## XTerminator (May 11, 2011)

> UEFA should very well reserve a place in the Semi Final for Barca and Madrid


Madrid still wont make it to the semis with all the firepower 

[youtube]dddrJqQb3_8[/youtube]
nice gesture by Ronaldo.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 12, 2011)

^^ nice gesture


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2011)

BenoÃ®t Assou-Ekotto and SÃ©bastien Bassong attack France race quotas | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2011)

*arseblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/merson_piss.jpg

Yellow liquid eh?


----------



## XTerminator (May 12, 2011)

^piss?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2011)

Kenny signs three-year deal - Liverpool FC


----------



## XTerminator (May 12, 2011)

Congrats.brought stability in a chaotic empire of the kop.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2011)

UEFA opens disciplinary case against Busquets â€“ UEFA.com


> UEFA has opened disciplinary proceedings against FC Barcelona midfielder Sergio Busquets, who is alleged to have violated Article 11 bis of the UEFA Disciplinary Regulations by directing racist abuse towards a Real Madrid CF player in the UEFA Champions League semi-final first leg between the clubs on 27 April.
> 
> The proceedings have been launched on the basis of evidence provided by Real Madrid (video and statement of club and player). The UEFA Control and Disciplinary Body will deal with the case on Sunday 15 May and the decision will be communicated to the club on Monday 16 May.


He deserved some action against him for his antics,now it turns out the cvnt is into racism too.


----------



## XTerminator (May 12, 2011)

19 year old Neymar admits to getting 17 year old pregnant

perfect Chelsea material


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 12, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> 19 year old Neymar admits to getting 17 year old pregnant
> 
> perfect Chelsea material



yeah right!


----------



## iinfi (May 13, 2011)

^^^????????????


----------



## Baker (May 13, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Another KID



oho really....


----------



## iinfi (May 13, 2011)

i want Portsmouth in the EPL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> 19 year old Neymar admits to getting 17 year old pregnant
> 
> perfect Chelsea material



Still, better than that 'granny-shagger/knocking up whores while his wife is pregnant' Wooney. 

And apparently the kid can play a bit as well, if you've noticed.


----------



## iinfi (May 13, 2011)

every 4-5 seasons there sud be one season wherein off-shore clubs sud be allowed to play in another country, but within the same continent.
like barca & RM playing EPL. arsenal playing in France .... 
It wud be interesting to see who stands where in another league


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2011)

Baker said:


> oho really....



You'll live longer if you learn to ignore him. 



iinfi said:


> every 4-5 seasons there sud be one season wherein off-shore clubs sud be allowed to play in another country, but within the same continent.
> like barca & RM playing EPL. *arsenal playing in France* ....
> It wud be interesting to see who stands where *in another league*



Actually Arsenal are playing in another league right now. If they play in France, they'd be playing in their home league.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2011)

Btw. I noticed we had 4 British players on Sunday.Can't remember the last time we saw that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 13, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> 19 year old Neymar admits to getting 17 year old pregnant





Kl@w-24 said:


> And apparently the kid can play a bit as well, if you've noticed.



Hmm............


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2011)

^ On ze football field, I meant. 

And I'm referring to the mohawked one, not his kid. 

-----------------------

Manchester City embarrassed as fan Bluffer's Guide is laughed offline | Football | The Guardian

Man Citeh are taking it to an altogether different level!! 
Highlights:



> The guide begins: 'Success means we'll be welcoming a new generation of City fans from here in England and all over the globe, too, and when our new followers come on board, they'll be welcomed with open arms into our 'family'.'
> 
> Here are our favourite bits from this plastics charter
> 
> ...





------------------

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2011/5/4/1304520016595/The-Gallery-Nigel-de-Jong-003.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (May 13, 2011)

> arsenal playing in France ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 13, 2011)

Speaking of Arsenal 

[YOUTUBE]ZQYob9E0q-Y[/YOUTUBE]

*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/Smileys/default/lmao.gif *www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/Smileys/default/lmao.gif


----------



## XTerminator (May 13, 2011)

^was searching for the same vid to post here.got lost in my timeline


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2011)

Seems fake.


----------



## iinfi (May 14, 2011)

when will ur squad turn 25 ....

for some reason i strongly believe arsenal will win the treble nxt season

& btw the spirit of mekalodu & mekalulu are still alive n kicking....

[YOUTUBE]CQzUsTFqtW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XTerminator (May 14, 2011)

@ your dp


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

Timing of Fernando Torres move was not ideal, says Carlo Ancelotti | Football | guardian.co.uk

Manchester United fans set to keep &lsquo;ticker&rsquo; banner even if Manchester City end trophy drought with FA Cup win - Telegraph

gotta laught at the hypocrisy 

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/05/10/article-0-0BF980D000000578-337_468x639.jpg

Yet again  Come on Stoke


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2011)

Match abandoned after a mass brawl would be a good result.

Oh the United game is on now?
Edit:


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

wow good job Dowd for ensuring free week end for Mancs next week 

Mancs win their title with intimidating and scrapping the ref, yup sums it all.

Relegation battle got a bit more interesting now, Wolves and Blackpool won and Blackburn drew. Has to be interesting battle next week. 
West Ham inches away from relegation now I guess.

Apparently Mancs players singing "Are you watching merseyside".....
Obsession, now that what sums it up...


----------



## ico (May 14, 2011)

no europe for spurs?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2011)

Man City vs Stoke FA Cup final on now in Sony pix.

No one has scored.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 14, 2011)

19


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2011)

Can't help but feel we fvcked it up big time.AT HOME NONETHELESS!Can't bear watching FA cup final either,reminds me of CC 

Anyway congratulations to United for doing the job where all others failed.The experience of Alex Ferguson was the difference this season.


----------



## ithehappy (May 14, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 19



Oh you alive? !

Feeling damn proud and happy today. Hope some KIDS can spell it, it's NINETEEN. .


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> wow good job Dowd for ensuring free week end for Mancs next week
> 
> Mancs win their title with intimidating and scrapping the ref, yup sums it all.
> 
> ...


Have you learnt this new phrase just now?

Yah United fans are expecting a congrats card from Liverpool fans :roll:

You sound more bitter than A_G.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

er..why don't you celebrate your title rather than winding up your Arsenal and Liverpool counterparts?


----------



## iinfi (May 14, 2011)

congrats again to manYouuu...


on a lighter note


			
				BBC said:
			
		

> 55:23 Nigel De Jong takes a shot. Carlos Tevez gets a block in.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 14, 2011)

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg614/scaled.php?tn=0&server=614&filename=cjcei.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640

Oh dear


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

Another FA Cup for Patrick Vieira. 5th FA Cup for him.

Ballotelli: "My season has been ****. Can I say that?" 
 

BALOTELLI = BOSS


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2011)

Congrats to Manchester City and its fans


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2011)

Haha piss off Stoke City!
ManC can do one as well.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2011)

Ah well, so now we'll have more plastics saying, "My wily is bigger than yours"...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2011)

Expect a big willy measuring competition in Manchester tonight.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

Inbreds in willy measuring competition?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2011)

This has been a good season for City.Bought the 4th spot and the FA cup.
Well and truly Chelsea #2 .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2011)

^ Come on, don't start it again...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Come on, don't start it again...


You have to admit the similarities. That said Chelsea actually earned their CL place. Ranieri never gets enough credit for his work though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2011)

^ We were already a top 4/top 6 side... The cash injection turned us into title contenders.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

^ That's what I said.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 14, 2011)

T_Vermaelen05

is now on twitter,if anyone's interested.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2011)

Well so were Newcastle,look where they are now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2011)

@Pool_Fan: Ahh, alright...


----------



## axes2t2 (May 14, 2011)

and a big rofl at that rooney pic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2011)

@A_G: Yeah, but Newcastle used to be a basketcase most of the time anyway. Mike Ashley only took them a step further.


----------



## XTerminator (May 14, 2011)

> Mancs win their title with intimidating and scrapping the ref



lol Liv_Fan is pissed.and expected.come up with all the reasons and excuses you can now 

we rounding you lot? You lot are the one who asked us to come back when we had 18,right?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

You lot did come with banners about the same crap in 2009, but got ownt at Anfield.
Can you celebrate your title WITHOUT talking about Liverpool? I guess not.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2011)

I fail to understand why the Mancs aren't celebrating their victory but instead trying to pick up fights with passers-by... You got your 19th, now run along...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

Manchester City win and petrol cost bumps Rs.5, you couldn't make that up


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2011)

^ Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat????? 

Bloody hell!! Me bike's in reserve!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?????
> 
> Bloody hell!! Me bike's in reserve!!!!



Rs.5 bump mate, get it filled ASAP. Had got Rs.400 fuel filled just today


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2011)

Just win tomorrow Arsenal. Would hate to see City finish 3rd.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Rs.5 bump mate, get it filled ASAP. Had got Rs.400 fuel filled just today



So that explains why the petrol pump near my house shut down at 6 in the evening..... Gaaahhh!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I fail to understand why the Mancs aren't celebrating their victory but instead trying to pick up fights with passers-by... You got your 19th, now run along...



Heh, just wait till a certain United supporting mod starts posting.


----------



## XTerminator (May 14, 2011)

theres time to celebrate,after Utd get the trophy  why not piss some sods off till then


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2011)

^ Classy....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2011)

Wumming is a part of e-celebration.Let them enjoy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> theres time to celebrate,after Utd get the trophy  why not piss some sods off till then



How about burning some petrol in celebration? Now that will PISS OFF EVERYONE


----------



## ico (May 14, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Heh, just wait till a certain United supporting mod starts posting.


lol.


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Wumming is a part of e-celebration.Let them enjoy.



 So true.


----------



## XTerminator (May 14, 2011)

Marked Fowler's tweet.now thats gonna haunt him bad,come next week


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

LOL Robbie Fowler winding up Mancs in twitter. What a legend 

Such small time twats they are, they are biting as well. Hahahahaaahahahha


----------



## XTerminator (May 14, 2011)

Btw Kusczack fitted the Arsenal bill perfectly,today.His keeping was Almunia-esque.

Ofc Almunia=Legend.



> Such small time twats they are, they are biting as well. Hahahahaaahahahha



its okay,mate


----------



## ico (May 14, 2011)

lol, Fowler is owning them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2011)

> Q.. Who was the last Manchester team to win a major trophy



10char.


----------



## XTerminator (May 14, 2011)

Used the premier league predictor,and as per my predictions,Wigan,blackpool and hammers are going down.

could be birmingham in place of wigan at max.

BBC SPORT | Football | Premier League | Predictor


----------



## xtremevicky (May 14, 2011)

19 titles . 19 .

Ooh aah Cantona. Ooh aah Cantona.

RIP history club :d


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

Another one


----------



## ico (May 14, 2011)

lol..Fowler is on fire.


----------



## XTerminator (May 14, 2011)

^ you sure as hell are pissed ngga


----------



## ico (May 14, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> ^ you sure as hell are pissed ngga


Not at all. 

But it'd be good if you could mind your language.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

@XT: Pardon. I think you.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2011)

Huuuuuuh boy... gonna be a long off-season.


----------



## XTerminator (May 14, 2011)

> But it'd be good if you could mind your language.







> "This means a lot; winning a 19th title is a great achievement," Ferguson said. "Not so much because we have gone past Liverpool, but because we have now won more league titles than anyone else, as well as more FA Cups. That's what Manchester United should be about. Ideally we would have won more European Cups as well, but we still have a little ground to make up there. We've got a good chance [of winning another one] again this season. But, in domestic terms, we are out on our own and that's what pleases me most."



hats off to you,sir alex.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

Can't believe they are getting wound up so bad


----------



## XTerminator (May 14, 2011)

In other news,United linked with a 13mn move for Rangers striker Nikica Jelavic.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 14, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Heh, just wait till a certain United supporting mod starts posting.



looks like i'm in demand  pity u and ur team a_g no trophies again (just couldn't resist it you know)

all of u'll sound so bitter

anyway, We WON the 19th ... It's just plain awesome ... and i'm very happy.

and SAF, what a legendary manager, simply the best.

CHAMPIONS!!! :C_lol:



XTerminator said:


> In other news,United linked with a 13mn move for Rangers striker Nikica Jelavic.



do we need another fwd...
anyway , link?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 14, 2011)

BEBE


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2011)

Ooh Bebe Bebe, how was I supposed to know... that something wasn't right?


----------



## XTerminator (May 15, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> do we need another fwd...
> anyway , link?



Nikica Jelavic claims Manchester United interest - ESPN Soccernet

just a rumour thats all.



Liverpool_fan said:


> BEBE



Bebe 1-0 Gerrard 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Ooh Bebe Bebe, how was I supposed to know... that something wasn't right?



Luiz pointing to Ancelloti in your dp? 

*cdn.caughtoffside.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/David-Luiz-Ancelotti.gif

It wasnt me! not me?!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2011)

^ Hopefully, yes...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Bebe 1-0 Gerrard


lolwut? ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2011)

Bebe doesn't get the medal surely!


----------



## XTerminator (May 15, 2011)

^ ye,didnt play enough games.but he's in the squad atleast.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

You could have made a real Arse of yourself by talking of a certain judas prick. 

Nice to see you didn't light up your own arse, good lad.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2011)

Would be insane if Bebe/Obertan get a PL winners medal.... Gerrard would drown himself in the Mersey!!!


----------



## XTerminator (May 15, 2011)

Their relative inexperience and hence lack of quality was the reason.


okay,imma add something for the collectors items here:

Owen 1-0 Gerrard

@LFC_fan ^ sounds good enough?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

How will you sh1t now, lad? Would be hard to sit on a commode with a burnt arse....

Anyway, Hollow medals are quite worthless really, Hleb has won everything, does that really count?

And Djimi Traore has a European Cup winners medal and he for hell had contributed lot more than that prick has ever done for your club.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Owen 1-0 Gerrard
> 
> @LFC_fan ^ sounds good enough?



oooohhh wicked XT  loved it...


----------



## XTerminator (May 15, 2011)

lol Who in the house too,I see


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2011)

At least Torres is still keeping the Liverpool flag flying high...

Happy now?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

@Who Welcome to Anfield, you Spud



Kl@w-24 said:


> At least Torres is still keeping the Liverpool flag flying high...
> 
> Happy now?



Hope he keeps that "flag high" for a long time in Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2011)

Who are ya...


----------



## XTerminator (May 15, 2011)

Lol spurs gonna get served for good,scousers sure are mighty pissed right now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2011)

@LFC_Fan: Naah, a good pre-season and he'll get used to winning things.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

Naah not pissed off really, on the contrary really happy since we got rid of the cancerous owners, shite manager, idiotic CEO, and the entire circus which ran our club, all in one season, We are playing pretty well, not to mention, losing Torres didn't do any harm as previously thought


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> How will you sh1t now, lad? Would be hard to sit on a commode with a burnt arse....
> 
> Anyway, Hollow medals are quite worthless really, Hleb has won everything, does that really count?
> 
> And Djimi Traore has a European Cup winners medal and he for hell had contributed lot more than that prick has ever done for your club.



 u seem so bitter
my condolences are with you


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

As bitter as Berbatov being better than Ruud "ze horseface' van Nistelrooy?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> As bitter as Berbatov being better than Ruud "ze horseface' van Nistelrooy



OMG! u had to go so far back in order to try to pwn me...  ur frustrated  ......effects of being a liverpool fan... i can understand


----------



## xtremevicky (May 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> As bitter as Berbatov being better than Ruud "ze horseface' van Nistelrooy?



How are you a Mod again ?


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2011)

I have seen an interview of Gerrard regarding his team's all out struggle to knock United from their perch, cant seem to find link. 'Gerrard cant live without talking about other team.' I call it motivation while LFC calls it an obsession. If it is the latter then your captain is more infected with it than United fans.



> "Give credit where it's due, they've overtaken us for the time being.
> 
> "But we are on our way back up and we won't give up the fight to overtake them again - don't worry about that.
> 
> "That is the motivation. We can still boast about the European Cups, of course, but everyone here will be doing everything we can to get the league record back."


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

Gerrard was ASKED the question about Mancs FYKI.

And considering that your players and fans were chanting about LIVERPOOL when you lot got the privilege of becoming England's most successful club, and the fact that your fans here or anywhere can't celebrate without talking about us says it all. Heck, look here, none (aside from one) of the Manc "fans" bothered to post pics of your success or much of a tribute to your manager. The first celebration most Mancs bothered  did was a dig to LFC, "Are you watching merseyside", "Scouse XYZblah", etc., and that's what I call obsession, you lot have been always obsessed about us, starting from your manager to the players to the fans in spite of lack of success from our part. And it will be same old shite, everything being talked about us from your fans if you win the CL.

Keep up your obsession, Au Revoir lads, come back when you get some class.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Keep up your obsession, Au Revoir lads, come back when you get some class.



You are overreacting mate.

BTW look at City. We won the league and the just won the FA Cup after 35 years. Yet all they can do is troll us. Last team to win blah blah.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2011)

Time to put this away Manc friends.
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e7/Stretford_End_Clock_Banner.JPG/800px-Stretford_End_Clock_Banner.JPG


----------



## XTerminator (May 15, 2011)

LFC_fans word of the day (2 days i think) - *Obsession* 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ......effects of being a liverpool fan... i can understand



nah those are effects of living in Delhi 

*bit.ly/milwLr


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

Delhi is not in China, you n00b


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2011)

Rahim said:


> I have seen an *interview* of Gerrard.......





Liverpool_fan said:


> Gerrard was *ASKED* the question about Mancs FYKI.


FYI in an interview one is always ASKED


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

And FYKI when you are asked a question, you have to reply. Let's see you said -



> I have seen an interview of Gerrard regarding his team's all out struggle to knock United from their perch, cant seem to find link. '*Gerrard cant live without talking about other team.*' I call it motivation while LFC calls it an obsession.* If it is the latter then your captain is more infected with it than United fans*.


The part in bold is my reply targeted at. Stevie didn't himself brought the Manc topic, he was asked by the interviewer, and yet your conclusion on that is, "Gerrard is obsessed just like Manc fans". Weird really.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 15, 2011)

Gerrard said:
			
		

> We can still boast about the European Cups


And we can boast about the league.

Get over it LFC_fan


----------



## dalglish_7 (May 15, 2011)

Congrats to Man Utd and Alex Ferguson. They deserved it.


XTerminator said:


> nah those are effects of living in Delhi


looks like you were welcomed perfectly when you came to Delhi, son.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2011)

The new Chelsea kit is shite.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

From Chelsea's OFFICIAL Outlets:
*www.chelseamegastore.com/stores/product_images/cfc-88269.jpg?width=400&height=400
 

They got booooooooooooooed off


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2011)

Newcastle w00t!
Hey we have a chance of 2nd now,let's fvck up the Villa game!

Ajax have won the Dutch league by beating defending champions Twente.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

Congratulations Ajax 

Porto complete their unbeaten season.

And Rangers have wrapped up the SPL as well.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2011)

Arses look set for another KWALITY display... Bent 2-0 Arses!! 

-----------------

Wenger should really change Van Persie's training regime. Poor sod hit the post for the umpteenth time this season!!!


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2011)

here is Bent's second goal which ico and liv_fan were searching for 3-4 months back

---
hope common sense prevails and ancelotti is not sacked. hope we find a better defensive mid-fielder.unless we have better creative mid-fielders torres will be another crespo/sheva.


----------



## XTerminator (May 15, 2011)

> looks like you were welcomed perfectly when you came to Delhi,son.


who is this roody p**

Arsenal awful,Liverpool trail.No wonder King Kenny got the contract


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2011)

---
Van der Fart one past liverfool defense


----------



## XTerminator (May 15, 2011)

Actually want Arsenal to win this.Automatic qualification for City would be awful.


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2011)

Van der Fart ...Bandar Mart


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2011)

Wow, that was some booing at HT.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

Missing Raul really. This formation doesn't quite "flow" quite well. And Maxi should cut down his diving really, serves no purpose.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2011)

Ah, so it's not just us having a bad day...



....so far


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2011)

Don't think the lap of appreciation will go ahead at this rate.


----------



## dalglish_7 (May 15, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> who is this roody p**


seems like your mother didn't teach you how to misbehave, lad.


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2011)

something tells me west ham are going to survive ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

Oh dear Howard Webb in it all again. Foul outside the box and gives a penalty. Twat.


----------



## dalglish_7 (May 15, 2011)

is he that bald fella??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Oh dear Howard Webb in it all again. Foul outside the box and gives a penalty. Twat.



You should have known. Fergie sang his praises the other day.


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2011)

2-2 wigan west ham .. thats bad ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2011)

Not defending our sh1te defensive play but we have been really unlucky.


----------



## dalglish_7 (May 15, 2011)

same old story??


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2011)

burji pav scores ...

and west ham are relegated...it will be a few years before they come back ... lesser london derbies now ... less work for police and PWC

ahh wait .... we v QPR coming.... Indian club 



next season we will have 7 clubs gunning for the champions league spot while 3 teams will fight for the title


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2011)

Hmm feeling a bit hard done by.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

Oh well never mind, in a way this sums how much work has to be done in the off season. 
Any Congratulations Spurs, enjoy your day. Europa League fight isn't over yet though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2011)

A mate of mine (an Arse fan) was rubbing it in when we drew with Newastle... Poor boy...


----------



## axes2t2 (May 15, 2011)

The ref better explain why he disallowed Chamakh's goal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

dalglish_7 said:


> is he that bald fella??



*www.epltalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/howard-webb.jpg


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2011)

after the disastrous run in winter ...second spot is good ... we missed a good chance to win ... but thats football ... if we want to play qualify for europe and perform well in the coming season some hard decisions have to be taken.
Offload:
PF
Mikel
Essien
Lampard
Zirkov

In:
Bastian Schweinsteiger
Mascherano 
yaya toure
two of the above three
+
One more attacking mid-fielder


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2011)

So the lap of appreciation did happen.ESPN didn't show much of it though.

From arseblog


> Arsenal's form since the Carling Cup final - LWDLLDDWDDLWLL.


----------



## iinfi (May 15, 2011)

frank lampard's uncle has gone mad
he thinks west ham are the greatest club in the world

wenger is talking abt pumping money into the transfer market !!

wonder wat arse fans wud do now..now that their own club are starting to destroy football


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2011)

By pumping money he means 10m+2 free transfers.


----------



## Joker (May 15, 2011)

iinfi said:


> wonder wat arse fans wud do now..now that their own club are starting to destroy football


err..destorying football is 30-50m gbp transfers for non worthy players.

15-25m on good players is fine.



iinfi said:


> Offload:
> PF


only guy in chelsea who has a european cup medal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

Relegation fight just got a hell lot interesting today.

```
15 Blackurn 	37 	10 	10 	17 	43 	57 	-14 	40
16 Wolves  	37 	11 	7 	19 	44 	63 	-19 	40
17 Birmingham 	37 	8 	15 	14 	36 	56 	-20 	39
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
18 Blackpool	37 	10 	9 	18 	53 	74 	-21 	39 	
19 Wigan Ath. 	37 	8 	15 	14 	39 	61 	-22 	39
```


----------



## ico (May 15, 2011)

so, who all played and who all didn't?


dalglish_7 said:


> looks like you were welcomed perfectly when you came to Delhi, son.






iinfi said:


> wenger is talking abt pumping money into the transfer market !!
> 
> wonder wat arse fans wud do now..now that their own club are starting to destroy football


as long as the money is Arsenal's, their is not problem.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 15, 2011)

How hilarious will it be if Blackburn and Wolves ease along with a draw when they play each other and each of Wigan, Blackpool, and Brum managing wins in their last game, dooming Wolves and Blackburn to the Championship


----------



## ico (May 15, 2011)

if Wolves goes down, some club should buy Kevin Doyle.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2011)

Birmingham should go down.They always ruin our season.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 16, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *WE *always ruin our season.



a small correction


----------



## iinfi (May 16, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Birmingham should go down.They always ruin our season.













Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Birmingham should go down.They always ruin our season.



this time mekaloudu did it


----------



## ico (May 16, 2011)

the only thing mekalodu did was, the transfer for Torres to Chelsea and title to Man Utd. Nothing else.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2011)

West Ham vs. Millwall next season.A headache for the police.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 16, 2011)

iinfi said:


> after the disastrous run in winter ...second spot is good ... we missed a good chance to win ... but thats football ... if we want to play qualify for europe and perform well in the coming season some hard decisions have to be taken.
> Offload:
> PF
> Mikel
> ...



hahahhahahahahahaha.

That is just hilarious . Even better .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2011)

This could have got ugly.
Anfield yesterday.
*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224168_10150174693346723_578556722_7385412_427611_n.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 16, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> This could have got ugly.
> Anfield yesterday.
> *a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224168_10150174693346723_578556722_7385412_427611_n.jpg



LOL...anyways congrats utd...they were the most consistent out of the lot...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 16, 2011)

Can't believe they actually PAID for tickets, and bothered to turn up and then flash that banner. Another proof of what I was saying all along.
Not many noticed them though...


----------



## xtremevicky (May 16, 2011)

Yea . Nobody noticed and it is on all the newspapers .

Off the perch you go


----------



## iinfi (May 16, 2011)

are cnn or bbc available online ? like NDTV Live is available on their website itself


----------



## pimpom (May 16, 2011)

Although I enjoy watching football, somehow I never got around to reading this thread. Anyhow, seeing the thread topic again reminds me of a single-page story in Archie comics:

Archie was enthusiastically cheering his favourite basketball team on TV. Veronica came in and said something like "Archie, you're getting $10 a week in allowance. Those guys are getting $50,000 a week. Why are you supporting them so that they can get $100,000 a week?"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 16, 2011)

Reminds me a quote - "Don't talk about something you have no idea about". Not sure of the attribution of this quote though....


----------



## xtremevicky (May 16, 2011)

pimpom said:


> Although I enjoy watching football, somehow I never got around to reading this thread. Anyhow, seeing the thread topic again reminds me of a single-page story in Archie comics:
> 
> Archie was enthusiastically cheering his favourite basketball team on TV. Veronica came in and said something like "Archie, you're getting $10 a week in allowance. Those guys are getting $50,000 a week. Why are you supporting them so that they can get $100,000 a week?"



Poor joke . 

You dont discuss cricket, gadgets . Why is there a tech forum here anyway ? So that they create gadgets of 1000000K ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 16, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Yea . Nobody noticed and it is on all the newspapers .


Er I mean it wasn't really noticed before the newspapers reported them. They were rounded out by stewarts for obvious reasons.
Apparently they had a get-away car booked too. 

Not anywhere witty as this one though:

*i.imgur.com/9qYvP.jpg
MANCHESTER UNITED

Stekelenberg does a Ramos 

[YOUTUBE]iktvzrgPSkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2011)

pimpom said:


> Although I enjoy watching football, somehow I never got around to reading this thread. Anyhow, seeing the thread topic again reminds me of a single-page story in Archie comics:
> 
> Archie was enthusiastically cheering his favourite basketball team on TV. Veronica came in and said something like "Archie, you're getting $10 a week in allowance. Those guys are getting $50,000 a week. Why are you supporting them so that they can get $100,000 a week?"



Wow this is true.Fans stop turning up at games/stop buying merchandise and TV subscriptions=>Denilson's wages go down!



Liverpool_fan said:


> =
> 
> Stekelenberg does a Ramos
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iktvzrgPSkk[/YOUTUBE]




Good for him that it wasn't electricity line he bumped into.


----------



## pimpom (May 16, 2011)

@axes2t2, Liverpool_fan, xtremevicky709:
You're not getting my point. That was not intended as a put-down of this thread.

I'm an avid football fan - my first favs are Liverpool. In fact, I'm the informal boss of a local football club - strictly amateur stuff, and my family regularly organises football tournaments in which the main prize is a running trophy in memory of my deceased brother. I usually open the tournament with a short speech.

My post was just a comment on human nature, or rather, someone else's comment which I found funny and wanted to share. I'm rather surprised that you took it the way you did.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 17, 2011)

Aye misunderstood your point. My bad


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2011)

^ Paranoid much?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 17, 2011)

Anybody seen the video of the streaker at Anfield?



[YOUTUBE]fqsgQLRezKU&feature=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 17, 2011)

*28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llbfq0cjDe1qcj4k9o1_500.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 17, 2011)

Awful. Really awful. Apart from the crest.
What's up with those thin stripes? Looks shite. Milan have also a red/black thin striped shirt this year.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 17, 2011)

adorable kid .. the young ivanovic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 17, 2011)

Stripes are of different width too.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Stripes are of different width too.



is the pic real or is it animated... from like fifa 12 or something?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 18, 2011)

Computer generated image of real design.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 18, 2011)

what have they done with the stripes ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 18, 2011)

City ahead of Arsenal now? Impressive.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 18, 2011)

Good that there is only one game left,at the rate we are slipping.


----------



## iinfi (May 18, 2011)

Blackburn owners demand Steve Kean attend monthly meeting in India | Mail Online


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 18, 2011)

Clueless owners really. Why the heck is the manager supposed to meet the owners? The owners are supposed to meet the manager. Embarrassing idiots, feel sorry for Blackburn fans.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2011)

Andrea Pirlo will leave AC Milan at the end of the season......................


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2011)

Porto are the Europa league champions.Villas Boas is officially the next big thing in management now.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2011)

I dont like the new away shirt of Barca


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2011)

I don't like Barca.


----------



## Krow (May 19, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Porto are the Europa league champions.Villas Boas is officially the next big thing in management now.


As expected. Credit to Porto though. They are a good side. We could do with a strong forward like Hulk who can play at the wings too.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I don't like Barca.


 Die Barca! Can both teams lose the CL final?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 19, 2011)

Nope . Both teams can not lose .

The only way to win is to reach the final


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2011)

^^ exactly reaching the final ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 19, 2011)

Krow said:


> As expected. Credit to Porto though. They are a good side. We could do with a strong forward like Hulk who can play at the wings too.


Hulk has a release clause of 100M euros.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2011)

Lot of teams are in for his partner Falcao as well.


----------



## red_devil (May 19, 2011)

From FB:


> Alex Ferguson and Kenny Dalglish walk into a bar. Bartender turns round to Dalglish and says "Sorry Kenny over 18's only


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2011)

*Hamit Altintop *has signed for *Real Madrid*.

So last year it was Germany (Ozil, Khedira), this year it's Turkey (Sahin, Altintop)...


----------



## ico (May 19, 2011)

and earlier it was Netherlands.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2011)

^ Exactly - Huntelaar, Van Der Vaart, Sneijder!!!


----------



## Krow (May 20, 2011)

Does Real Madrid have any rejects this season (other than Benzema)?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2011)

Lassana Diarra?I doubt Wenger would take him back though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 20, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *Hamit Altintop *has signed for *Real Madrid*.
> 
> So last year it was Germany (Ozil, Khedira), this year it's Turkey (Sahin, Altintop)...



They are taking the cream of the talent from the Bundesliga now. :/



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Exactly - Huntelaar, Van Der Vaart, Sneijder!!!



You didn't mention Robben.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 20, 2011)

Krow said:


> Does Real Madrid have any rejects this season (other than Benzema)?



Benzema has been better this season . He is not reject 




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lassana Diarra?I doubt Wenger would take him back though.



Diarra has been good .

God , Do you even watch the games apart from the CL ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You didn't mention Robben.



Ahh, yes!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 20, 2011)

i have a slightly off topic question..long back zee sports used to air i league games like mohan bagan etc...now that its become ten+...have they stopped airing the ongc leagues??Does anyone know about it??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 20, 2011)

Ronaldo leaving Real Madrid??:O Asking transfer fee is astronomical.:O. Is it really true?

Real Madrid ready to sell Ronaldo for staggering 150 million pounds - The Times of India

Real Madrid are willing to sell Cristiano Ronaldo to Manchester City for £150million | The Sun |Sport|Football


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Benzema has been better this season . He is not reject
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.

Anyway,lot of transfer rumors surrounding both.Diarra is pretty low down the pecking order and might as well leave.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 20, 2011)

Gago is going . Diarra will be there . 

Just beacuse he has been linked means he is leaving ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2011)

Denilson wants to leave Arsenal because: 



> "I've been here for five years and won nothing."



Football365 | All The News | Football News | DENILSON: I'M LEAVING ARSENAL



If Fabregas said that, I'd understand. But Denilson??? 

Aaaaaaaaaaaand again, Tevez wants to leave Citeh:



> "I want to leave Manchester City," Tevez, told Argentine station Radio del Plata.



Football365 | All The News | Football News | TEVEZ: I WANT TO LEAVE MANCHESTER CITY

Huuuuh boy....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2011)

^^Time to celebrate if it is true!Even though it originates from The Sun.
It is ironic because a player like Cesc would never publicly say that.Instead they take their responsibility for the trophyless spell.
Edit:The sun headline


> DENILSON rocked Arsenal last night by announcing: "I want to leave."






xtremevicky709 said:


> Gago is going . Diarra will be there .
> 
> Just beacuse he has been linked means he is leaving ?



No.But there is a good chance.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2011)

^ That's why he's Cesc and Denilson is... err...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2011)

Hm.Some interesting stuff here.
Denilson: There&rsquo;s something missing at Arsenal | The Sun |Sport|Football
Looks like he is leaving because he wants more chances to play.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 20, 2011)

Denilson is a funny guy . 

What next ? Diaby saying he wants to leave to become the next Zidane ? 

I think Diarra will be there .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 20, 2011)

Keep Denilson at Arsenal plox.


----------



## Krow (May 20, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Keep Denilson at Arsenal plox.



I miss his celebrations.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 20, 2011)

Bizzare record to have for a top team...


> Arsenal have conceded 56% of goals from set-pieces, the highest ratio in the top five European leagues this season


----------



## ico (May 20, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You didn't mention Robben.


Keown's horse too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2011)

Lol Mr. G is suing twitter.

*www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/twi...tails-of-super-injunction-were-published.html


> The married player issued legal proceedings against Twitter, a US based company, and "persons unknown" on Wednesday in what is expected to become a landmark case.


----------



## ico (May 20, 2011)

Lemme guess.....Sir Ryan of Giggs?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2011)

OMG hide ze name or he'll come for this forum next!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 21, 2011)

He Who Must Not Be Named...


----------



## iinfi (May 21, 2011)

Life of arsene wenger

*30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l9wx1fpBvX1qblp5so1_400.jpg
*i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01396/arsene-wenger_1396315c.jpg
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/04/18/article-1171741-04782EA3000005DC-676_468x680.jpg
*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Admin/BkFill/Default_image_group/2011/4/25/1303754744636/Wenger-007.jpg

*www.epltalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/wenger-jacket.jpg


----------



## ico (May 21, 2011)

Arsenal sign Ricardo Gabriel Alvarez???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 21, 2011)

AFC Wimbledon get promotion to the Football League. Good to see the new birth of Wimbledon FC back.
Just 1 division behind Milton Keyes now...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2011)

ico said:


> Arsenal sign Ricardo Gabriel Alvarez???



OMG who?
Wiki says 23 year old CM,and he hasn't played in a major European league which is a bit strange.
Nasri's replacement?Probably Rosicky's.

Oh and it could be just a rumor.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 21, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> OMG who?
> Nasri's replacement?


*trollcats.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/does_want_trollcat.jpg


----------



## iinfi (May 22, 2011)

> Years	Team	Apps†	(Gls)†
> 2008–2011	Vélez Sársfield	46	(-2)


wiki says he scored -2 goals .. means what ... 2 own goals in 46 games .....

_sasthe mein uthaya lagta hai arsene ne ... 
raste ka maal saste mein_


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

So Carra's goals listed in negative too in Wiki? 

*en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title...=historysubmit&diff=430224849&oldid=430224734


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2011)

Cesc4official said:
			
		

> @Jack_wilshere u better dont talk cause you know i have something of you that could make me get to 1000000 followers.....
> 
> @jack_wilshere i showed some members of my family and they r so scared........ They think you are a narutal miracle!





			
				Jack said:
			
		

> @cesc4official haha thanks mate thats not embarrising for me!I may have to get a super injunction out on you now...could be very damaging!
> 
> @cesc4official haha that is true..my followers could go up aswell..my female followers would increase and my male would probably drop


Wtf!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

Narutal mishtake 
Still nowhere near Jonjo to post a pic of his equipment on twitter


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2011)

Arsenal Ladies win the FA Womens Cup.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

Jerzy Dudek retires. Will never be forgotten.

*i.cdn.turner.com/si/multimedia/photo_gallery/0905/soccer.top.champions.league.finals/images/jerzy-dudek.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2011)

Liverpool Arsenal Jack Wilshere and Andy Carroll are OUT of the England Under-21 squad EXCLUSIVE - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk



> Jack Wilshere and Andy Carroll are out of the England Under-21 squad for this summer's European Championships in Denmark.
> 
> After weeks of heated debate the 23 man squad named by Under-21 coach Stuart Pearce will omit the Arsenal midfielder and Liverpool’s £35million striker.


That would be brilliant if true.Cheers Capello,and piss off Pearce.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

Hope it's true. A good pre-season for Carroll would do a world of good to him and our team.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2011)

Here we are,last game of the season.Let's hope City drop points and we capitalize.

I love Eboue shirt sighted!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

6th place is where we finish.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2011)

Not losing feels like a win.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 22, 2011)

This season was worse than the 06/07 season for me.

One good thing is that Birmingham are relegated.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

B'ham will be in Europa League next season..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2011)

7th season for Wigan in the PL.Talk about punching above one's weight.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

So Arsenal will be seeded and not face likes of Bayern, Benfica and Villareal?

WTF Blackpool in Europa too via Fair Play?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2011)

> As it stands, if all the seeded teams from the Third Qualifying Round advance to the Play-Off Round, Bayern, Arsenal, Benfica and Villarreal would be seeded. Unless Lyon finish third in France, the final seed would be Dynamo Kyiv.
> 
> In that scenario, Arsenal’s potential Play-Off opponents could be Udinese or Lazio, Rubin Kazan, Twente, a further qualifier from the previous round plus the French qualifier - one from Marseilles, Rennes, Paris Saint-Germain and Sochaux.


From Arsenal.com


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

Man City dodged a bullet by finishing 3rd really.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2011)

Lol,City could have finished 2nd had they scored only 10 more goals vs Bolton.


----------



## iinfi (May 22, 2011)

^^ LOL
m jus back home ... 
so loti sacked or still there


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2011)

> I said I would like to stay but I will have to accept the decision of the club. This is football and this is the work of the manager. I will have to wait, maybe next week (I will find out)


Ancelotti.
Would be a disgrace if he gets the sack.Even by Chelsea standards.



> Owen: If you can't beat them, join them!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

Did he really say that? What a cvnt 

England's representatives for Europa League 2011-12:

Tottenham
Stoke
Birmingham
Blackpool


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2011)

Stoke will win it.They can even beat Barcelona on a rainy winter afternoon at home according to Andy Gray.
Btw. fair play winners are still not confirmed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

Be Afraid Be Very Afraid. Don't fvck up the qualifiers lads, imagine playing Stoke in the round of 16


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2011)

Season over? So soon?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2011)

^^





			
				Arseblog said:
			
		

> Please join me in a toast. "Dear this season. **** off bollocks you're a ****". Glug glug. Please join me in a toast. "Dear this season. Fuck off b... on Twitpic


This for me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

Aye this season was great got rid of all the shite


----------



## ithehappy (May 22, 2011)

*img706.imageshack.us/img706/9308/champions19celebration1.jpg

And this is what you need to win a trophy, a Legend, but NOT MONEY and some Garbage fans 

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/4760/champions19celebration2.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2011)

Someone added a new word to his vocabulary.


----------



## ithehappy (May 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> And this is what you need to win a trophy, a Legend, but NOT MONEY and *some Garbage fans*





Liverpool_fan said:


> *Someone added a new word to his vocabulary.*


----------



## iinfi (May 23, 2011)

where is the fair play table?
Official Site of the Premier League | Matchday | Fair Play Table | Title
not updated!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2011)

Plastics re-emerge. 

---------------------

*CARLO HAS LEFT THE BUILDING....*

FeCK FECK FECK FECK FECK!!!!!!!!

CHELSEA STATEMENT | Latest Chelsea News | Team & Transfer News | Chelsea FC | Chelsea



> Chelsea Football Club can confirm that Carlo Ancelotti parted company with the club today (Sunday, 22 May).
> 
> The owner and board would like to thank Carlo for his contribution and achievements since taking over as manager in July 2009, which included winning the Double for the first time in the club's history.
> 
> ...



FECKING IDIOTS!!!!!! FECK YOU AND FECK YOUR LUST FOR SUCCESS EVERY SEASON!!!!!

IF I HEAR THE BOARD TALKING ABOUT STABILITY AGAIN, I'LL FECKING SHOOT THEM!!!


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2011)

^Garbage stuff again. Quite common for Garbage clubs though. I am really shocked by the Gunners position anyway.

*img688.imageshack.us/img688/4822/champions19trophy1ashx.jpg *img135.imageshack.us/img135/6108/champions19trophy2ashx.jpg *img846.imageshack.us/img846/5/champions19trophy3ashx.jpg *img845.imageshack.us/img845/1134/champions19trophy4ashx.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/4076/manchesterunitedchampio.jpg


----------



## iinfi (May 23, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Plastics re-emerge.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> ...




I honestly didnt see this coming.... btw... i think if we dont win the CL with the next manager .. Abramovich will sell the club ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2011)

Sacking a double winner is shameful.I am glad atleast some Chelsea fans are showing kl@w's attitude towards the sacking.
Doesn't do any favours to Chelsea's awful reputation.


----------



## ico (May 23, 2011)

Mekalodu has done his job.


----------



## iinfi (May 23, 2011)

disappointing that ancelotti's sacking is up on the front page of bbc football instead of manYou players lifting the trophy.... 
talk abt Indian only media being negetive .....



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sacking a double winner is shameful.I am glad atleast some Chelsea fans are showing kl@w's attitude towards the sacking.
> Doesn't do any favours to Chelsea's awful reputation.



unlike your owners atleast our owner wants to win .... u guys are interested in only running football as a business ... correct me if i m wrong ... 
sacking loti was wrong ... no second thoughts ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2011)

Who is next?Villas Boas?



iinfi said:


> disappointing that ancelotti's sacking is up on the front page of bbc football instead of manYou players lifting the trophy....
> talk abt Indian only media being negetive .....
> 
> 
> ...



Of course you are wrong.Business is directly related to on pitch success.We do things differently because we haven't got unlimited money
I don't like everything about our board's approach but I agree with their fundamentals.


----------



## iinfi (May 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Mekalodu has done his job.



yea seriously !! the moment u created it .... u lost all competitions .. ROTL ... 
mekalulu and its new clone mekalodu ... both were hell bent on throwing arses out of all competitions .... mekalodu was gaining power towards the end of the season .... another 5 games in the season and arsenal wud v been in europa .... hehe

ok enough of arse pulling ... i think ...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Who is next?Villas Boas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



btw do u think man city will break the 100m barrier this summer?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2011)

Yes.They have got the pulling power now with the CL.


----------



## ico (May 23, 2011)

lol, I just read the wrath of few Chelsea fans who are calling Abramovich a m'fer.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 23, 2011)

ahh so on expected lines...ancelloti sacked...shame really...if he was given more time..he could have done well...


----------



## Krow (May 23, 2011)

Poor Chelsea fans.  Ancelotti was a good manager. Brought them so close to winning the PL again this season from nowhere. Yet sacked. That is why owners should mind their own business and let managers mind theirs.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2011)

Ancelotti was sacked in a corridor of Goodison park according to The Guardian.
He was too good for them.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> Garbage stuff again. Quite common for
> Garbage clubs though


 Hmm. I am confused why you consider winners Garbage? 

a Club which sacks a coach after winning a double can be called garbage 


lets face it, Chelsea didnt deserve to win against Man Utd that day.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 23, 2011)

*www.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01314/Wallpaper1024x768_1314957a.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Hmm. I am confused why you consider winners Garbage?
> 
> a Club which sacks a coach after winning a double can be called garbage
> 
> ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 23, 2011)

nice pics guys...love all of 'em 
Hernandez looks to be enjoying it

and abt lotti, it's really sad... so who's next?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 23, 2011)

niaaaaaaaaaaaa 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I don't like everything about our board's approach but I agree with their fundamentals.


What do you think about ticket pricing for Arsenal? I know Liverpool's is insane in itself but Arse break all levels on that. Not very healthy that IMO really, since supporters don't get the success for what they pay to watch either...



abhijit_reddevil said:


>



Can you post a Non-S*n link or remove that S*n Logo. Thanks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2011)

You can understand Arsenal prices being higher than other clubs because we are based in one of the most effluent areas of the world consisting of a huge middle class fan base who can pay more than your average football supporter.
However,the current prices are way too high and essentially passed off as a premium for watching the best football in England by the club.That however is only true in theory and people aren't getting the trophies or the sexy football since the last 3 seasons.Supporters are getting fed up though,they were vocal against the recent hike in our last home game.
The CEO has promised a complete revaluation of our pricing structure after this season.Hopefully some improved sponsorship deals and removal of deadwood from the wage bill will help.


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> nice pics guys...love all of 'em
> Hernandez looks to be enjoying it
> 
> *and abt lotti, it's really sad... so who's next?*



Thanks 

Why do you care? Sh!t management will find a Garbage manager. 4 managers in 4 years


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2011)

Lol Giggs named in the British parliament.It is quite a circus now,even if nobody would have cared much about the original act.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2011)

Sir Ryan of Giggs?? Unbelievablement!!


----------



## ico (May 23, 2011)

Giggs = cheat.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2011)

Super Injuction......ALL MEMBERS READ POST #1 FIRST - RedCafe.net
What a mess!

Giggs trending on twitter worldwide,for like 4th time this month


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2011)

> I'll still judge him on the merit of his football and achievements, as I'm sure all will, but that's all I care about really.



Bwaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaaaa!!! This, coming from a Manc!!


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Why do you care? Sh!t management will find a Garbage manager. 4 managers in 4 years





> How about Ryan Giggs as player manager? Can't you just Imogen it..........................?



There.


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

EBJT --> Wooney --> Sir Ryan of Giggs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2011)

Ryan Giggs named as injunction sportsman who had affair with Imogen Thomas | Mail Online


Complete with graphs, stats, pictures and videos!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2011)

[youtube]MBQCUjz4lRI[/youtube]


> Same old Giggs. Doing things lads half his age dream of.



 hahahaha10haha


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2011)

It's all a conspiracy...



> The story was printed on the back page of the newspaper - the biggest-selling English language paper in India.
> 
> No reference was made to the story on its website, which is available to internet users in England and Wales.
> 
> ...


Gotta love TOI.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2011)

How many of you think C.Ronaldo will have a buyer at such a high price?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2011)

EDIT: Old news er....should check the date 

Anyway, Aguero going to Chelsea? He has apparently confirmed leaving Atletico.

The Swiss Ramble: Liverpool's Future Strategy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2011)

Feck.Cesc,Arshavin,Nasri,Bendtner,Clichy all linked pretty heavily to moves away.
Going to be a turbulent summer..again.


----------



## iinfi (May 24, 2011)

rooney tries an ivanovic but his kid isnt interested



[youtube]oAEg_rU4xbA[/youtube]


----------



## abyss88 (May 24, 2011)

holy moly! this forum has been overrun by manu fans


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2011)

abyss88 said:


> holy moly! this forum has been overrun by manu fans



What did you expect


----------



## abyss88 (May 24, 2011)

nothing less actually 

Edit:

I'm still "right of the assembly line"


----------



## xtremevicky (May 24, 2011)

iinfi said:


> rooney tries an ivanovic but his kid isnt interested
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]oAEg_rU4xbA[/youtube]



If he had scored . He would of joined Torres tally 



abyss88 said:


> holy moly! this forum has been overrun by manu fans



We have our own share of glory hunters . No disrespect to anyone !


Liverpool_fan said:


> What did you expect



No Comments to that  



abyss88 said:


> nothing less actually
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I'm still "right of the assembly line"



What do you expect when you post once a month ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2011)

ESN: Another Super Injunction

BRILLIANT


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

Wafa Hodgitez.


----------



## abyss88 (May 24, 2011)

> What do you expect when you post once a month



noobstron or something


----------



## xtremevicky (May 24, 2011)

abyss88 said:


> noobstron or something



:O



10 Chars


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2011)

Why bother with the injunction stuff,just do the deed and move on.Noone will give a sh1t for more than a day.


----------



## iinfi (May 24, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Why bother with the injunction stuff,just do the deed and move on.Noone will give a sh1t for more than a day.



+1 ... people become more curious when there are injunction n stuff


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

Many Man U fans are kneejerking and saying they have lost all respect for Giggs etc. :/ How ridiculous.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2011)

It depends on what context they are talking of "losing respect". It's not a nice thing to cheat your wife. He is also a role model for all young United fans, so it's yet another case of a bad idea of having a sportsperson as a "role model".

Though NOTHING should be taken away from him as a footballer. He is a United legend and nothing personal should change that. If they are losing the footballing respect for him, then they are nothing but kneejerking twats.


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

anyways, the greatest PL player ever didn't cheat his wife. at least.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 24, 2011)

Yup, he cheated an entire nation. 

And even for cheating his wife, that arguable that but I am not going to quote daily mail.

Speaking of Sir Ryan of Giggs,

His club have apparently signed de Gea for £17 million

Guillem Balague Football Website | David de Gea set to complete ÃƒÂ¯Ã‚Â¿Ã‚Â½17 million United move


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yup, he cheated an entire nation.


should have obtained a super-injunction in Ireland.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 25, 2011)

check this out.. 

[youtube]t2Ji_vjkjv4[/youtube]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2011)

That's reasonable price for one of the biggest young names in Europe.I think Chez will turn out to be the better GK.
Just pisses me off a bit that we stuck with Almunia for 3 seasons and Ferguson fixes the problem right away.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 25, 2011)

Good signing IMO .

Lets hope he does not turn into another Barthez !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2011)

We are letting Barca train on our ground before the CL


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

But Man Utd will have to play their skins out to win


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 25, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We are letting Barca train on our ground before the CL



lol that's funny 
But surely you'll get some money for that


----------



## xtremevicky (May 25, 2011)

So Cesc returns to training ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 25, 2011)

*i56.tinypic.com/30d9fnm.jpg


----------



## abyss88 (May 25, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We are letting Barca train on our ground before the CL



it shows that there is a lot of mutual understanding between the clubs.


----------



## iinfi (May 25, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We are letting Barca train on our ground before the CL



its a ****ing disgrace !!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 25, 2011)

abyss88 said:


> it shows that there is a lot of mutual understanding between the clubs.



Understanding as in training ground + youth development center for Barcelona?


----------



## abyss88 (May 25, 2011)

They were courteous to throw open their training facilities.


----------



## iinfi (May 25, 2011)

barca will have better facilities!!
swimming pools & a studio....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2011)

^^


----------



## Baker (May 26, 2011)

iinfi said:


> barca will have better facilities!!
> swimming pools & a studio....



and acting school too..........


----------



## abyss88 (May 26, 2011)

only alves, biscuits,pedro and mascherano will enroll


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2011)

abyss88 said:


> only alves, biscuits,pedro and mascherano will enroll



Iniesta 


Patrice Evra invites Arsenal's Samir Nasri to join Manchester United | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 26, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Iniesta
> 
> 
> Patrice Evra invites Arsenal's Samir Nasri to join Manchester United | Football | guardian.co.uk


Seen some reports about him signing with us.
I don't mind. One of the few Arsenal players I like.

I would rather get Nasri than get Young.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2011)

lol Nasri is a class act, potentially world class.
No English club can sign him, it's either Arsenal or abroad for him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2011)

The sad fact is that Nasri and his agent have money as their primary motive.It is probably a rumor that spread from his camp,to strengthen their negotiating position.
If he doesn't sign a new contract in 1 month,he is out.
I think he will stay.

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg619/scaled.php?tn=0&server=619&filename=bc6mr.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640
CNUTS!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2011)

Cvnts or not. That's bloody genius.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2011)

How is that even remotely genius?
It is lame,not to mention classless given our curtsey.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2011)

For me, it means "Beware you'll end up like the guy you are playing with".


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2011)

They are not that sharp to mean that.It is probably the only picture of Cesc they could find to wank over.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2011)

If that's the case they are too thick to catch the irony. 

Sir Alex Ferguson: A genius, yes, but he is also a lout | Mail Online

Michael Henderson I salute you. 

Irony to see though, the c*nt Clough to be put in contrast of all people. Made the article look like a pile of shite.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2011)

*s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/large/306956773.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJF3XCCKACR3QDMOA&Expires=1306426687&Signature=lRGONEwVkLgSfj30dXnnPX9r8vo%3D


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2011)

Please Please Please DEAR GOD
Please Let the rumours of Harry to Chelsea be true. 
Om Namay Shivay....Hail Allah... I belong to Jesus... *prays*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2011)

That would be a win win.Both Spuds and Chelsea fvcked.


----------



## iinfi (May 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Om Namay Shivay....Hail Allah... I belong to Jesus... *prays*



hahaha ...u idiot ... 
why r u troubling all Gods....
btw Mourinho n Hiddink are not gona come to Chelsea


----------



## xtremevicky (May 27, 2011)

*yfrog.com/h7bc6mrj

yfrog Photo : *yfrog.com/h7bc6mrj Shared by 3gerardpique

WTF !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2011)

Redknapp to Chelsea? Someone shoot me, please....


----------



## xtremevicky (May 27, 2011)

Gomes , Gallas and Chimbonda linked to Chelsea


----------



## ithehappy (May 27, 2011)

Redknapp to Crapsea?

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/8181/portalgraphics201159596.jpg
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/912/tumblrl86ngv1at41qakp38.jpg
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/259/sadabramovich468x429.jpg
*img845.imageshack.us/img845/1948/fernandotorreschelseasa.jpg

 

Want SOME MORE?


----------



## iinfi (May 27, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Gomes , Gallas and Chimbonda linked to Chelsea



WTF???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2011)

Chelsea fan said:
			
		

> If it is Harry he will get my support. With a budget like ours - though he would have to accept some deals are already pretty much done, like Lukaku, Neymar and Van Der Weil - and with the quality we have I think he would do very well. Would give us more of a chance of getting either Modric, Van Der Vaart or even Bale - certainly I would expect one of those to pitch up with Harry. Zola could come in in the Wilkins role. Harry would help us in the transfer market and has CL experience now, and won a trophy - with Portsmouth!
> 
> Not my number one choice - that's Hiddink. But wouldn't be too upset if we got him, certainly he plays the kind of football Roman wants.
> Also from same sources - Tubby to replace him at Spurs. Added bonus!



 



> Its a case of horses for courses though mate. I'm sure Redknapp wont achieve what Ancelotti has as a manager in his career,however, Ancelotti has clearly failed to motivate this squad of players this season,albeit not all his fault.
> 
> Redknapp will put his arm around them and make them feel fantastic,similar to what Mourinho did (not comparing the two!)
> 
> ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 27, 2011)

*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Rafael-and-Fabio-kids.png

*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Rafael-and-Fabio-kids2.png

amazing pics of the da silvas, the black and white makes it look even better.
So cute!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2011)

Put them in the Spoiler tags ffs.


----------



## ico (May 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Put them in the Spoiler tags ffs.



not needed. we are on the next page now.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Put them in the Spoiler tags ffs.



chill dude... why are u so high strung?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Could anyone tell a site where I can stream Barcelona vs Manchster United final?
Free website preffered


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2011)

myp2p.eu


----------



## thewisecrab (May 27, 2011)

LOL streams are always free


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> myp2p.eu


Thanks for info 


thewisecrab said:


> LOL streams are always free


Never watched streams before so I didnt know.
Also, I think wwe stream costs money.


----------



## ico (May 27, 2011)

ATDHE.Net - Watch Free Live Sports TV


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2011)

Only Harry can suck Abramovich's infinite wealth dry.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2011)

thewisecrab said:


> LOL streams are always free



LiveOnlineFooty.com


----------



## thewisecrab (May 27, 2011)

Let me rephrase. 

We will quit watching football and go back to slandering cable operators if streams cost us money  

Also, if Harry Redknapp comes to Chelsea, we can most definitely be certain the world is ending in 2012. The club's been reduced to a laughing stock as it is


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> myp2p.eu





ico said:


> ATDHE.Net - Watch Free Live Sports TV



Thanks


			
				 thewisecrab said:
			
		

> The club's been reduced to a laughing
> stock as it is


 As far as I noticed Chelsea's downfall began after they signed Torres.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2011)

thewisecrab said:


> We will quit watching football and go back to slandering cable operators if streams cost us money


There's a rationale behind paid streams too. Stutter free stream and like it won't be like as if the stream will be slowed down when Arse equalise against Barca and die when Arse score a winner. 



thewisecrab said:


> Also, if Harry Redknapp comes to Chelsea, we can most definitely be certain the world is ending in 2012. The club's been reduced to a laughing stock as it is


Time to support a new club for most of your peers maybe 

Reds sign with Honda - Liverpool FC

Nope not the player.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2011)

Atleast our players were away when Barca were at the training ground.
Love that RVP and Cesc are on holiday together.
*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg612/scaled.php?tn=0&server=612&filename=ojnzq.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## iinfi (May 28, 2011)

bbc said:
			
		

> Here's some news just in: Fifa president Sepp Blatter is skipping the Champions League final to prepare for his appearance at a bribery scandal hearing on Sunday, according to his adviser Brian Alexander.



nxt he will have to prepare to appear in the barcelona or anti-english scandal worth billions of dollars....


but for today i think Utd are stronger than blatter sh1t ..... 

2 goals by messi n mash in the first half ... lonney to peg one back in the 70th min, chicha to do a ole gunnar in the 80th and 87th min .... and 2 stonewall penalties for barca waved off in stoppage time ..... LOL....

^^but if this happens blatter and platini wont goto jail ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2011)

Think Utd. will shock us tonight.
Hope not.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 28, 2011)

Good luck to FC Barcelona and Manchester United. May the better team win.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 28, 2011)

C'mon Giggs.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2011)

^^



Liverpool_fan said:


> Good luck to FC Barcelona and Manchester United. May the better team win.



Good luck Godzilla.


----------



## iinfi (May 28, 2011)

phergussson has made a blunder of a team selection ...... barca v won it already ....
mid-field battle i mean


----------



## iinfi (May 29, 2011)

?????

Looney


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2011)

Fantastic game so far.

Messi on his way to the Pele and Maradona class.

Sh1t defending by Utd. for that goal to be fair.

Giggs,Valencia and Evralol have been sh1te.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2011)

Just tuned in. Stream running very nicely.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2011)

Redcafe in meltdown.Thought they would be more appreciative of their players after the PL win.

Busquets curled up on the pitch 


> Messi, great player but I would love to punch him full force in the face




Great game by Barca,won it fair and square.
Now fvck yourself.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2011)

Fifty percent of the United fans must have turned into Barcelona fans by now.


----------



## iinfi (May 29, 2011)

monkeys won .... sad day for football


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2011)

ico said:


> Fifty percent of the United fans must have turned into Barcelona fans by now.



...By tomorrow morning,when they wake up and check the scores.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ...By tomorrow morning,when they wake up and check the scores.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2011)

the better team won. period.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 29, 2011)

ico said:


> Fifty percent of the United fans must have turned into Barcelona fans by now.


The remaining 50% will still be more than no of arsenal fans.

Totally outclassed. Meh, off to sleep.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> The remaining 50% will still be more than no of arsenal fans.


and still nothing more than idiots like all 98.5% Utd fans. 

Compared to the other teenyboppers posting around here, you came out from your den early. Fair play.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 29, 2011)

95% of fans (of any club) are idiots tbh. People are talking about us signing Mikel, Essien, Alonso, Cambiasso etc. lol


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2011)

ico said:


> and still nothing more than idiots like all 98.5% Utd fans.
> 
> Compared to the other teenyboppers posting around here, you came out from your den early. Fair play.



if u're so good at stats... let us here from ur own mouth.... what percentage of arse fans are idiots?


----------



## ico (May 29, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> what percentage of arse fans are idiots?


As a straight male, I wouldn't call any male an idiot for liking female arse. and 99.5 males are straight. The other 0.5% arse fans might be idiots for being gay.

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg611/scaled.php?tn=0&server=611&filename=ws0hw.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2011)

^^lol that arse comment was witty

anyway, just checked FB, now everybody is a barca fan
feel like strangling all of 'em

P.S - i know my feelings are getting the better of me but who gives a f**k


----------



## xtremevicky (May 29, 2011)

Well done Barca . One of the best footballing teams that I have watched . 

Proud of the lads , Proud of the team .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2011)

Congratulations Barcelona.



ico said:


> *desmond.yfrog.com/Himg611/scaled.php?tn=0&server=611&filename=ws0hw.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640



So where were you in Istanbul you cvnt?

wtf Ferguson picked up Owen rather than Bobatov?  
Hahaha trying to take a piss on us?
Talk about his piss going back to his own face. 

Take that ya gobshite fungusface taggart
*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg619/scaled.php?tn=0&server=619&filename=5nqcn.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## Rahim (May 29, 2011)

The mid-field of lazy legs were a blunder but honestly Barcelona is way superior than any team in Europe.

Congrats to Barcelona albeit a little jealousy is creeping in. There was no diving from any player which was quite surprising.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 29, 2011)

Was Evra the Ratface crying?


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 29, 2011)

to be honest it was tactical fault by fergie....valencia didn't attack abidal...giggs was off pace...hernandez was just not involved in the game...he should have started with nani,substituted hernandez with berbatov & taken out giggs for fletcher...barca just outclassed utd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2011)

Berbatov might piss off now,with him not even being on the bench.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 29, 2011)

oh yes..i just realised that he was not even on the bench..lol..shame really..he has a great first touch..maybe what utd needed then...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Berbatov might piss off now,with him not even being on the bench.


Lol he really should now. Being dropped is bad itself, but being dropped for Owen takes the cake. 



axes2t2 said:


> Was Evra the Ratface crying?



Please. Post. A. Youtube. Video. A. GIF. Will. Be. Better.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 29, 2011)

LFCFan said:
			
		

> wtf Ferguson picked up Owen rather than Bobatov?


Do you know when was the last time he scored in CL?
Do you know how great (or crap) he is when coming of the bench?
Do you know how great (or crap) he is when we really need a goal?

Berbs would only be good if we were leading and needed him to hold up the ball.

Fergie went with the logical choice (IMO) instead of sentimental one.

But you probably know better than him. 

Anyways


			
				Twitter said:
			
		

> Dear @themichaelowen, anyone who has ever doubted your allegiance should jumble up the letters in your name: MICHAEL OWEN = I.E. WHOLE MANC






			
				ronnie11 said:
			
		

> to be honest it was tactical fault by fergie....valencia didn't attack abidal...giggs was off pace...hernandez was just not involved in the game...he should have started with nani,substituted hernandez with berbatov & taken out giggs for fletcher...barca just outclassed utd


Fletcher was unfit. Otherwise he would have started.
Hes our best midfielder. 
We need a FIT mid destroyer.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Do you know when was the last time he scored in CL?
> Do you know how great (or crap) he is when coming of the bench?
> Do you know how great (or crap) he is when we really need a goal?


How about asking these question in respect to Owen?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 29, 2011)

Acc to wiki, Berbs scored 4 in 22 and owen scored 4 in 8 in the CL.
Owen scored against Blackpool. Off the bench. 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 29, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Do you know when was the last time he scored in CL?
> Do you know how great (or crap) he is when coming of the bench?
> Do you know how great (or crap) he is when we really need a goal?
> 
> ...


oh ok i c...didn't know that..thanks for the info...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2011)

Check out how many minutes he played this season.

And getting selected just for scoring against Blackpool would be a joke of a selection, if you ask me.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

The Barca team was way better than Man Utd in paper.
Almost the whole world cup winning team.

But I really wanted Man Utd to win


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 29, 2011)

Blackpool was an example.

Berbs hasn't scored in 10 games.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2011)

The value of Bobatov (assuming he plays well), is to hold the ball and create space for the wingers and Wooney to get into the game. Obviously tough to work against Barca, but better idea than an isolated Hernandez playing crap. And Hernandez could come up from the bench if needed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2011)

Not surprised at all to see *ithecrappy* missing from this place.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2011)

Speaking of devil, look at the currently active users


----------



## ithehappy (May 29, 2011)

Congrats Barcelona. They simply outclassed us. I just loved the David Villa goal.

*img833.imageshack.us/img833/2981/barcelonavmanchesteruni.jpg *img33.imageshack.us/img33/2981/barcelonavmanchesteruni.jpg *img109.imageshack.us/img109/4395/barcelonavmanchesterunir.jpg *img263.imageshack.us/img263/871/626875280preview.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

To post no. 22462 & 22463,
Why would I? We at least played the Final and some other clubs? Ahh..leave it.
Oh, Don't worry I am gradually learning how to ignore *Garbage's*.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2011)

So did you change the channel this time? 



ithehappy said:


> Changing channel, fully one sided Crap game, West Brom/Wigan as an opponent would be much better than this


----------



## ithehappy (May 29, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So did you change the channel this time?





ithehappy said:


> Oh, Don't worry I am gradually learning how to ignore *Garbage's*.



Didn't know Garbage's can't read ! 

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/2807/logobnj.jpg


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 29, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The value of Bobatov (assuming he plays well), is to hold the ball and create space for the wingers and Wooney to get into the game. Obviously tough to work against Barca, but better idea than an isolated Hernandez playing crap. And Hernandez could come up from the bench if needed.


We barely had the ball in there half. Berbs would have walking around doing nothing except moan. Probably would have fluffed any chance he got.

Chicha didn't receive any service. Berbs would have been same.
Chicha is lot more likely to score at the smallest chance. Still he should have been subbed off when we went 2-1 down.

We were outclassed by their bunch of world class players. They are too good. Don't think any other team would have done any better.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Didn't know Garbage's can't read !


Not sure about reading but some people's memories are screwed up 



ithehappy said:


> We are goin to thump Marseille  like we did against Bayern last year.






ithehappy said:


> ^^Oh didn't know that, I thought we won the CL


----------



## ithehappy (May 29, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Not sure about reading but some people's memories are screwed up



Oh..now I see Garbage's can't see ! Otherwise a new born would have known the meaning of this(  )sign after a comment 

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/4576/64574452.jpg


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 29, 2011)

Interesting OPTA stats



Spoiler



Chants are one of the few things that Opta do not keep track of these days but no doubt their boffins chuckled to themselves when Thomas Vermaelen headed a corner clear against Fulham last Sunday and the Arsenal fans giddily started singing, to the tune of White Stripes' Seven Nation Army, "We defended a corner! We defended a corner!" That was an appropriately sarcastic condemnation of the team that conceded a higher proportion of goals from set-pieces (53.5%) this season than any other in the Premier League.

It may have been Vermaelen's clearance that triggered Sunday's celebration, but that does not mean Arsenal would have defended set-pieces better throughout the campaign if the Belgian had been fit: they let in exactly the same number of goals from set-pieces this season as they did last season (23), when Vermaelen regularly featured.

That toll is almost double the number that Arsenal conceded during the 2008‑09 campaign (12), so what happened in the summer of 2009 that suddenly caused their set-piece defending to deteriorate? Sol Campbell left long before that (in his last season, 2005‑06, Arsenal only conceded nine goals from set-pieces) so perhaps Kolo Touré's departure to Manchester City had a bigger effect than is generally supposed? The Ivorian managed more headed clearances in his last season in London than any other Arsenal player – and his tally for that term, 129, is also more than any Arsenal player managed this season.

Craven Cottage is home to the side that conceded the fewest goals from set-pieces this season (10). Perhaps Arsène Wenger should revive his interest in Brede Hangeland and Mark Schwarzer? Hangeland, indeed, made more clearances (424) than any other player this season, with the exception of Blackpool's Ian Evatt (430).

West Bromwich Albion were one of only three teams to concede more, in actual terms, from set-pieces than Arsenal, letting in 30 goals, followed by Aston Villa (27) and Sunderland (24).

Arsenal did do some things well, of course. They were the only team to average more than 60% possession in matches and, unsurprisingly, they completed the highest number of successful passes per game (444.8. Chelsea were second with 423.1) and the highest percentage of short passes (92.3%, ahead of Manchester City on 90.3%).

What is more, Opta's statistics also provide ammunition for Wenger's sob stories and conspiracy theories: Arsenal hit the woodwork more times than anyone else this season (22) and were also the victims of more straight red card offences than any other team (9). Mind you, Arsenal were no angels themselves, earning six red cards throughout the season, behind only West Brom (7). And Arsenal were not the most fouled team in quantitative terms – in fact, 12 teams suffered more fouls than Arsenal this season, Everton being the most wronged (victims of 525 fouls, followed by Newcastle with 509).

The most prolific foulers were Bolton Wanderers (513), followed by Blackburn Rovers and the not-so-innocent Everton (both 498). Bolton, of course, were led by the royally impenitent Kevin Davies, who was the most prolific individual fouler for the seventh time in the last eight seasons; even more impressively, his 123 fouls this term broke his own record for the highest number committed since Opta records began. Cheik Tioté was the next most persistent offender this season, with 79. And Charlie Adam showed that there is more to his game than passing (as Gareth Bale already knows) by committing 70.

Adam, in fairness, was also the league's second-most fouled player (after Aston Villa's Ashley Young, who was fouled 96 times, five more than Adam), all of which goes to show that the Scot tended to be in the thick of the action. Indeed, only one player touched the ball more times this season than Adam – Fulham's Danny Murphy – and only one player had more goal assists from open play (Joey Barton with five to Adam's four).

Blackpool's scored more goals than any other relegated team in the Premier League era. They were also involved in one of the matches of the season: their 4-3 victory over Bolton in the penultimate week of the campaign featured an amazing 49 shots. The game with the fewest shots was Newcastle-Blackburn, in which there were only 15.

Chelsea attempted more shots than any other team last season (563) but they lacked precision – their shooting accuracy rate of 43.34% was exceeded by nine teams, led by Arsenal (47.5%). The sharpest individual shooter was Samir Nasri, who hit the target with 65.4% of his efforts, making him more precise than Dirk Kuyt (62%) and Peter Lovenkrands (60%). Shooting on target is not, of course, the same as scoring goals – and that is exactly what you should tell Jermain Defoe if he ever mentions that he was more accurate this term (54.8%) than Javier Hernández (54.6%).

The Mexican averaged a goal every 114.3 minutes – bettered only by two people, Robin van Persie (98.2) and, yes, Dimitar Berbatov (110.5). Carlos Tevez (126.6) was the fifth most frequent scorer in terms of minutes played, sandwiched between Leon Best (125.3) and Marlon Harewood (132), no less.

If you have to let an opponent shoot, make sure that opponent is Steed Malbranque: he had far more shots without scoring than anyone else (44, Jack Rodwell was next, with 30).

Joe Hart had the highest shots-to-saves ratio (76.4%), though Ben Foster (75.5%) had to save more shots (169). One of the reasons Foster had to make so many saves was that Birmingham City won fewer tackles than anyone else (452. Wolves were the next flimsiest, with 482 tackles won). Birmingham were similarly impotent going forward: not only did they score just 37 goals from 38 games but they also completed fewer through-balls (14) than anyone else and won fewer corners (152).

And opponents were not keen to help Birmingham: Alex McLeish's team was the only one not to benefit from an own goal this term. So what were Birmingham good at? Well, they hit a higher proportion of their passes long (18.9%) than anyone else. Except Stoke, obviously (19.9%).

Stoke averaged less possession (38%) than anyone else but they did fling in by far the highest number of throw-ins – 550 (the next highest was Bolton with 288), from which they scored four goals. Preparing for those throw-ins is quite the palaver, of course, which is why there was less action in matches involving Stoke than any other team: the average amount of time that the ball was in play for Stoke games this season was 58.52 minutes. Manchester United offered the most action, 66.58 minutes on average.

At Premier League matches on average, the ball was in play for 62.39 minutes this season – more than in the much-vaunted Spanish and German top flights (61.48 minutes and 61.22 minutes respectively), but significantly less than in Serie A (65.15 minutes).

Liverpool's transformation under Kenny Dalglish is encapsulated by the fact that under the Scot they scored 35 goals in 18 league games, whereas under Roy Hodgson they mustered 24 in 20. The tendency to play more on the counterattack under Dalglish is reflected in the fact that they averaged more possession under Hodgson (53.2% to 50.6% under Dalglish) – part of the reason that this approach has been successful is that shooting accuracy has increased substantially under the Scot (rising from 43.2% to 51.4%). When Liverpool do not have the ball, Lucas Leiva is the man most likely to win it back: he won more tackles than any other player in this campaign (111, followed by David Vaughan with 104 and Scott Parker with 93).

Fernando Torres, as we know, has not been missed at Anfield. Assistant referees tend not to miss him either: he was flagged offside 30 times this season – only five strikers were caught out more frequently: Hugo Rodallega (32), Carlton Cole (34), Dimitar Berbatov (36), Peter Odemwingie (47) and the perpetually disoriented Darren Bent (67).

Wigan Athletic's Charles N'Zogbia again attempted more dribbles than any other player this season (301, way ahead of Jonas Gutiérrez on 219). In the past two seasons he has attempted almost 300 more than anyone else (554. The next is Gareth Bale with 258, followed by Torres with 239). One player who should perhaps stop trying is Stephen Hunt: the Wolves winger beat his opponent just three times from 36 attempts all season.

It has been a long, hard season. Particularly for Martin Skrtel and Leighton Baines, the only outfield players to have played every minute of it for their clubs. Baines was especially busy: he delivered more crosses from open play than anyone else (249, six more than Stewart Downing) – and his 11 assists were beaten only by Didier Drogba (13) and Nani (14).

This was not a good season for travellers. There were fewer away wins (90) during this campaign than in any other in the Premier League era. There seems to be a downward trend, as the previous worst was last season (91). Manchester United won fewer away points (25) than any other Premier League champions. In fact, only two teams in history have won a 20-team English top-flight with fewer away victories than United's five this term: Newcastle in 1907 (four away wins) and Sheffield Wednesday in 1929 (three).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2011)

[youtube]AjLqSZ_E8kY[/youtube]


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 29, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> [youtube]AjLqSZ_E8kY[/youtube]



lol...nice


----------



## iinfi (May 29, 2011)

DISASTER FOR WORLD FOOTBALL


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 29, 2011)

FIFA


----------



## iinfi (May 30, 2011)

gulfnews : Cheetah found roaming the streets of Abu Dhabi

missed it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 30, 2011)

Swansea have won the playoff final 4-2 vs Reading.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2011)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/liamo37/manchestercityvtraffordutd.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 30, 2011)

*cache3.asset-cache.net/xc/114936774.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF87892140FEB0FF7845C57DE12653DB11D0DA5DBEBECF767C3113788E6E1ABE402CA078


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

*i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk124/shadygiz/motivator701754175626368ca089e0cca3d2a01271b74a19.jpg


----------



## ico (May 31, 2011)

Salgaocar = i-League champions
Bengal = Santosh Trophy winners

Dempo 14 - 0 Air India.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk124/shadygiz/motivator701754175626368ca089e0cca3d2a01271b74a19.jpg



To be fair,Mancs are posting similar pictures about City's parade.It is all a bit selective photography.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2011)

Paul Scholes (The Ginger Ninja) retires from football!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2011)

*Scholesy retires *

the great passer has retired.. i'll miss those 30-40 yards perfect long balls and awesome distribution and cracking volleys

the legend has retired ... the GREATEST Midfielder ever! 

Zinedine Zidane : "My toughest opponent? Scholes of Manchester. He is the complete midfielder."

Zinedine Zidane : "Scholes is undoubtedly the best midfielder of his generation."

Edgar Davids : "I'm not the best, Paul Scholes is."

Cesc Fabregas : "He is the one whose level I aspire to. He is the best player in the Premier League."

Peter Schmeichel : "People say he is a great player, but you have to define what a great player is, For me, it is a player who has a bottom level that means his worst performance is not noticed.If he is having a bad game, a team-mate might feel Paul Scholes is not quite on his game, but a spectator wouldn't notice. Scholes, of all the players I have played with, has the highest bottom level. His reading of the game is unsurpassed.He has an eye for a pass, for what the play or the game needs at that precise moment, that I have never seen anyone else have. He controls and distributes the play and the game better than anyone I have ever seen."

more quotes in the spoiler tag



Spoiler



“Paul Scholes would have been one of my first choices for putting together a great team - that goes to show how highly I have always rated him. He would have been one of the first players I’d have bought, given the chance”

Marcello Lippi


Pep Guardiola : "Out of everyone at Manchester United, I would pick out Scholes - he is the best midfielder of his generation, I would have loved to have played alongside him."


Alan Shearer : "If you ask footballers to pick out the player they most admire, so many of them will pick Paul Scholes

Edgar Davids : ""Every one of us (midfielders) is just trying to become as good as him. Everyone can learn from Paul Scholes."




Patrick Vieira : "The player in the Premiership I admire most? Easy - Scholes."

Thierry Henry : "I can't understand why Scholes has never won the player of the year award. He should have won it long ago. Maybe it's because he doesn't seek the limelight like some of the other 'stars'."



Kevin Keegan : "What United have got that Chelsea haven't is Paul Scholes. I think he is different to anything else in English football."


David Beckham said that, among his teammates at Real Madrid, which included Zinedine Zidane, Raúl, Ronaldo, Luís Figo and Roberto Carlos, Scholes was the most admired opponent : "He's always one of those people others talk about. Even playing at Real Madrid, the players always say to me 'what's he like'? They respect him as a footballer, and to have that respect from some of those players is great."

Rio Ferdinand : "For me, it's Paul Scholes. He'll do ridiculous things in training like say, "You see that tree over there?" - it'll be 40 yards away - "I'm going to hit it". And he'll do it. Everyone at the club considers him the best."



Paul will take on a coaching role with United from the start of next season. Fans will also have the opportunity to see Paul play again at Old Trafford in his testimonial match in August.


Manchester United Official Web Site - Paul Scholes retires

for a video of some of his awesome goals... 

Manchester United Official Web Site - Video: Scholes action


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2011)

Hmm..thought he was good for another year when he was playing well around Christmas.Anyway,the best midfielder of his generation,as Guardiola said.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2011)

Ferdinand on twitter 

If any1 tried to take a pee in the bushes during training Scholesy would be trying to hit u with a ball smashed from 40yds!! #satnav


----------



## xtremevicky (May 31, 2011)

I am very sad !! (


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk124/shadygiz/motivator701754175626368ca089e0cca3d2a01271b74a19.jpg



OMG.. i didn't know lfc.. u could be so dense...  it's a bridge FFS!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

Top player. As good as any midfielder to play in the Premiership. Horrendous tackler though.

Claude Makélelé has retired too, another footballing great. Real Madrid was never the same again after his departure and so was Chelsea, as iinfi would testify. Among the best DMs of his generation.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> OMG.. i didn't know lfc.. u could be so dense...  it's a bridge FFS!



I can show you few more pics if you wish. Wanna see?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Top player. As good as any midfielder to play in the Premiership. Horrendous tackler though.
> 
> Claude Makélelé has retired too, another footballing great. Real Madrid was never the same again after his departure and so was Chelsea, as iinfi would testify. Among the best DMs of his generation.
> 
> ...



even i can show you pics... it's selective photography like A_G said...  be a classy fan.. move on.. don't stoop so low


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

If you are so sure of that, why getting so irked up? 

Selective photography yes, but it's funny to see more policemen than fans at any place of celebration.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 31, 2011)

I remember him saying that we should celebrate #19 instead of pointing at Liverpool Scum ie Are you watching etc.

And now he is doing the same.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

Doing the same what?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I remember him saying that we should celebrate #19 instead of pointing at Liverpool Scum ie Are you watching etc.
> 
> And now he is doing the same.



rightly said


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

*wesellanytools.com/images/3030098.jpg


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Doing the same what?


Posting these pics.



Liverpool_fan said:


> *wesellanytools.com/images/3030098.jpg


eh                     ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Posting these pics.


lol it was supposed to be funny.  Unlike that 19 shite, the same shite posted all over and over again at the time when you lot were supposed to be celebrating. Though, I'll give you that the prank of 19th banner was funny.



> eh                     ?


Check out the material...


----------



## iinfi (May 31, 2011)

makelele retired?? 
i thought he is still with PSG for another year.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> lol it was supposed to be funny.  Unlike that 19 shite, the same shite posted all over and over again at the time when you lot were supposed to be celebrating. Though, I'll give you that the prank of 19th banner was funny.


Once funny, twice silly. 



> Check out the material...


Again? 

Acc to the "real" fans, the "plastics" are fans who 
don't go to games, _You don't_
aren't local supporters, _You aren't_
haven't even seen the stadium _You haven't_
switch teams when theirs become crap. _OK I'll give you this one. You still support L'pool _


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Acc to the "real" fans, the "plastics" are fans who
> don't go to games, _You don't_
> aren't local supporters, _You aren't_
> haven't even seen the stadium _You haven't_
> switch teams when theirs become crap. _OK I'll give you this one. You still support L'pool _


Mission Accomplished.
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/archive/7/73/20110128203738!Trollface.png


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Mission Accomplished.
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/archive/7/73/20110128203738!Trollface.png


Took you quite a few tries.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Took you quite a few tries.



Worked everytime as well.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Worked everytime as well.


tbf Its the first time I replied to anything plastic related.
Its getting a bit boring. Try something new.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 31, 2011)

iinfi said:


> makelele retired??
> i thought he is still with PSG for another year.


The Claude Makelele Role - A Fond Farewell To The Former Defensive Midfield Star Of Real Madrid, Chelsea And Paris Saint-Germain - Goal.com



> by the time the London outfit reached the *Champions League final in 2008 under Guus Hiddink*, his influence at Stamford Bridge had started to wane.


Typical goal.com


----------



## XTerminator (May 31, 2011)

Paul Scholes.United Legend.You will be missed.


----------



## iinfi (May 31, 2011)

i want to know whether obi mikel and paulo ferreira be sold this season or not?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2011)

iinfi said:


> i want to know whether obi mikel and paulo ferreira be sold this season or not?



contact roman...


----------



## ico (May 31, 2011)

It's the time for Makelele to teach Scholes how to tackle. And also the time for  him to learn how to pass from Scholes.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

In the meantime, Xavi can teach the world what being a complete midfielder means.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 1, 2011)

Xavi is not a good tackler . He is good at closing down .

Perfect midfielder is a myth .


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

Edgar Davids disagrees.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 1, 2011)

I mean that a midfielder can not be World Class in defensive and offensive abilities . Edgar , Xavi , Scholes , Vieria ( Of Arsenal ) , ( Missing a lot of games )  are exception to that .


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

well, out of the names you named, only Davids was World Class in both offensive and defensive abilities.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

Xavi may not tackle but he is instrumental in Barca's pressing game, closing down and applying pressure. He is unmatched in passing and keeping possession. A midfielder doesn't have to be combative to be be effective defensively.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Xavi may not tackle but he is instrumental in Barca's pressing game, closing down and applying pressure. He is unmatched in passing and keeping possession. A midfielder doesn't have to be combative to be be effective defensively.



Exactly my point . You may not be a great tackler but your pressing and holding the ball and bringing others into play are also a part of defensive game .

Also Xavi is the best midfielder in the world right now .


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

Chavi is very good.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

And he has won everything as well. A few more years like this and he will be among all time greats, if he not there already (at least he is in my book).
Ballon d'Or remains elusive to him, gets overshadowed by another extraordinary talent. :/



ico said:


> Chavi is very good.



Tough for an Arsenal fan to elaborately praise him eh? Completely understandable, I find it hard enough to shower praise on Scholes.


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

Gerrard vs Scholes.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

The best players of the world (and Xavi): Ronaldo crowned king of football | Mail Online

Daily Mail,
you epic Fail.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And he has won everything as well. A few more years like this and he will be among all time greats, if he not there already (at least he is in my book).
> Ballon d'Or remains elusive to him, gets overshadowed by another extraordinary talent. :/
> 
> 
> ...





ico said:


> Gerrard vs Scholes.



Time for some of you to grow up ! We all hate our rivals but there are some players at some point we have to pay respect them .

Just my opinion .


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, you aren't getting the joke.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

ico said:


> Gerrard vs Scholes.


Denilson pwns them all.


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

anyways, the best midfielder in the world is Dirk Kuyt.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Denilson pwns them all.


no. Diaby.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 1, 2011)

Anderson FTW !

That reply was for Liverpool_fan comment on Scholsey .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

Joey Barton linked to Liverpool *www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/Smileys/default/lmao.gif


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

adam_locke Adam Locke retweet by Joey7Barton
@Joey7Barton my dog looks like Savage. Probably got better ball skills than him as well *yfrog.com/hsi3tmxj


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg640/scaled.php?tn=0&server=640&filename=i3tmx.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640

Indeed


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

ahh so scholes has retired...Well played scholsey...u were definitely one of the best...


----------



## iinfi (Jun 1, 2011)

the best mid-fielder in the world is heurelho gomes .... the way he dummies eh .... 


if guus hiddink comes to Chelsea .... it will be the biggest disaster any club has ever seen since the beginning of time...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

iinfi said:


> if guus hiddink comes to Chelsea .... it will be the biggest disaster any club has ever seen since the beginning of time...



*images.teamtalk.com/09/03/800x600/Harry-Redknapp-Sunderland-v-Spurs_1969038.jpg


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2011)

Zola will be Chelsea's new manager.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

If it's ex-player they want, no one's better than the water carrier.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ hez not hiddink ..he is frank lampard's uncle


edit ... this was in response to liv_fan haary uncle's foto


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

iinfi said:


> if guus hiddink comes to Chelsea .... it will be the biggest disaster any club has ever seen since the beginning of time...



y do u think so???


----------



## iinfi (Jun 1, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> y do u think so???



coz roman cannot sack hiddink ... he is his best friend


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 1, 2011)

Zola will be sacked 3 months in the job . Plus what does he have the Carlos did not have ? 

He will be a step backwards .


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

iinfi said:


> coz roman cannot sack hiddink ... he is his best friend



so shouldn't that be good for chelsea??it would bring a lot of stability atleast than managers who get fired for not getting the cl....pardon my ignorance btw...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> y do u think so???



*files.sharenator.com/trollface_WRAPPEDinBACONs_FIRST_PIC_DUMP-s469x428-137060.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Three Legends.

*img818.imageshack.us/img818/2563/manchesterunitedpremier.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *files.sharenator.com/trollface_WRAPPEDinBACONs_FIRST_PIC_DUMP-s469x428-137060.jpg



?????what happened?is something wrong?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> ?????what happened?is something wrong?



infii's facial expression when he posts here...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2011)

BBC Sport - Sepp Blatter wins re-election as president of Fifa


> Fifa president Sepp Blatter has been voted in for a fourth term in office.
> 
> The 75-year-old Swiss was the only candidate in Wednesday's election, with the English and Scottish Football Associations failing to delay the vote.


What a farce!Atleast The English FA are showing some balls,but that has to do with their failed bid more than anything.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> BBC Sport - Sepp Blatter wins re-election as president of Fifa



grrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2011)

[youtube]5UEE80aF_s4[/youtube]

check this out... neuer getting a proper smack.. the look on his face HaHa!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 2, 2011)

Someone make a gif of that slap


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 2, 2011)

Munich have signed him and Rafinha. Officially.

And Ruud signed for Malaga.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 2, 2011)

Mark Hughes resigns as Fulham manager | Football | guardian.co.uk

So Villa Park, he goes.
Or maybe Chelsea................oh well too much to wish for.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 3, 2011)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Arsenal may lose hot shot Nasri | ESPNSTAR.com

wtf...i didn't see this coming...

Football | Barclays Premier League | Liverpool planning summer clearout | ESPNSTAR.com
bye bye poulson...we loved u here....


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2011)

Give Nasri 110k GBP.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 3, 2011)

ico said:


> Give Nasri 110k GBP.



not happening


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Football | Barclays Premier League | Liverpool planning summer clearout | ESPNSTAR.com
> bye bye poulson...we loved u here....



Made up speculation really. It would be hard to believe if Jovanovic is on such insane wages.



ico said:


> Give Nasri 110k GBP.



Come to Liverpool, we'll give him 120k


----------



## iinfi (Jun 3, 2011)

Barcelona's Argentine playmaker Lionel Messi was unharmed when a youngster wearing a hooded top threw a punch at him as he was leaving a restaurant in his home city of Rosario on Thursday.



thugs becoming inefficient these days


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2011)

Manc twat.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 3, 2011)

Liverpool cant offer 120K to Nasri  .

AC Milan is interested in him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2011)

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/3738/x265ffcac.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *img84.imageshack.us/img84/3738/x265ffcac.jpg



lol...u know what..i was hoping liverpool would buy him back now that he was out of contract...but damn...liverpool need some backup strikers...be it owen or someone else...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> lol...u know what..i was hoping liverpool would buy him back now that he was out of contract...but damn...liverpool need some backup strikers...be it owen or someone else...



David N'gog is miles better than this crock. Anyway we have Carroll, Suarez, Dirk, and N'gog. Another striker who can play wide left as an inside forward would be great, but priorities lie elsewhere.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *img84.imageshack.us/img84/3738/x265ffcac.jpg



liv_fans mocking at their own GRRREEATTT player ... one day they will laugh at their own greeeaatt club...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2011)

iinfi said:


> liv_fans mocking at their own GRRREEATTT player ... one day they will laugh at their own greeeaatt club...



We are mocking because he is a prick. Real Madrid fans don't even consider him, Newcastle fans hate him, and his current club fans don't like him that much either.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2011)

^ I liked Newcastle's response:



> We might have been a poor team, but we made him a rich man.
> It works out at around £500,000 for every game in a Newcastle shirt. Poor? Well, he wasn't poorer for it.
> He spent more time ferrying between Cheshire and Tyneside in his £3.5m helicopter.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2011)

Arsenal Chelsea news Robin van Persie labels Chelsea *****ers in foul-mouthed TV interview calls Barcelona moaners - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk

Gotta love the irony 


> Robin van Persie has launched an astonishing attack on Chelsea, branding them whingers and said they should “shut the f*** up”.
> 
> The Arsenal striker accused his London rivals of continually “*****ing” about referees. He also believes that Barcelona players are guilty of baiting referees.
> 
> ...


LOL just LOL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2011)

JT and the Barca brigade are 100 times worse offenders than him.Good on him for telling them to STFU and go the bakery to moan 
Still pretty old quotes rehashed to stir up sh1t.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 3, 2011)

Speaking of JT
Chelsea Fulham news Mark Hughes should be contacted about managers job says John Terry - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2011)

> Chelsea ***** at refs, do they? They're always complaining and making the officials' lives miserable eh? And Arsenal don't and should do more of it you say? Interesting.
> 
> A quick glance at the final Premier League fair play table sees Chelsea sitting rather proudly at the top, while Arsenal are in a respectable-but-could-do-better position of eighth.
> 
> By the by, Robin, part of the Fair Play tally is decided by points awarded to each team for 'Respect towards the referee' in each game. Over the season Chelsea gained 227, while Arsenal got 220.



*sigh* He didn't see ze incident. 



> Incidentally, at the tail end of RvP's highly entertaining rant was the following gem:
> 
> "A club like Manchester City change their philosophy every year and Chelsea spent about €80 million [£70m] this season ... two clubs who had a big mouth before the season, thinking that Arsenal wouldn't play a role in the title race but we are still ahead of them."
> 
> May we direct you towards...oh, what's that list of teams with numbers and stuff next to them...ah yes! The league table!





> And one final thing on RvP - what the hell is going on at the bakeries round Robin's way?



Pwnt.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2011)

Where did you get that from?Some Chelsea forum?Which retard failed to understand that these quotes were made back in March...

Incidentally,just as I posted that,this article appeared


			
				RVP to Arsenal.com said:
			
		

> I'm on international duty at the moment but following several reports in the media I think it's important to clarify some recent comments attributed to me.
> 
> "These reports falsely suggest that I recently made negative comments about Spanish and Chelsea players, I would like to make it perfectly clear that I haven't done an interview with Sport 1 or any other outlet in recent weeks and I've certainly not been rude as the comments suggest.
> 
> ...


Old story rehashed and stirred up by tabloids.Rival fans would do well to check the facts first.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 4, 2011)

Now this is the kind of stuff u love to see  

[youtube]ArUEoKNLvVU[/youtube]

Teenager Kiko Femenía was making his First Division debut for Hércules and things were not going well – easy passes went astray, he could not control the ball and his manager, Esteban Vigo, was screaming and swearing at him from the touchline. Anxiety gripped and the kid was going to pieces, when team-mate and proper mate Francisco Rufete stepped in, warning his coach off, telling him to leave Femenía on the pitch with a no-nonsense "fu(k the match", and spending the rest of the game prowling the touchline shouting encouragement and reminding him to breathe

David Navarro the (unt ... 

kills the guy with the elbow smash and acts like he's hurt

[youtube]LGOLCRC6y74[/youtube]

take a look at denilson's face 

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/5131/ipswichtownsconnorwick0.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Where did you get that from?Some Chelsea forum?Which retard failed to understand that these quotes were made back in March...



Naah, F365 Mediawatch taking the p*ss. 

*www.football365.com/mediawatch/0,17033,8749,00.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2011)

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llhs2l0j541qgqytao1_500.jpg

Wilshere was the best player for England again 
Djourou however looked out of sorts and conceded a penalty(foul on Wilshere)
Brazil vs. Holland is mouthwatering.Come on RVP!


----------



## iinfi (Jun 5, 2011)

england cant even beat swiss


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 6, 2011)

Wayne Rooney admits bald truth after Harley Street visits | Football | The Observer


Samir Nasri refuses to rule out a switch to Manchester United | Football | guardian.co.uk


> Yet Nasri himself, when interviewed on TF1's Telefoot, appeared more open to the prospect. "Let's find out if their interest is true first, and then we'll talk about it," he said.
> 
> "I don't know if I will sign a new contract. Anyway, the discussions are on-going. For the moment, I don't want to think about this. We will speak about it after the match with Poland [on Tuesday]. Do I want to go to United? We should see if their interest is real and if it is concrete first."



 That better be out of context garbage


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2011)

I think it is true.He is trying every trick in the book to get a payrise.
There is no way we are going to sell him to Utd. though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 6, 2011)

^ Swap with Kalou?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 6, 2011)

^ Wanna swap Kalou with Joe Cole + Konchesky + Poulsen + Jovanovic + Degen + El Zhar?
I say no need to even swap, just take them away for free.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 6, 2011)

liverpool_fan said:


> ^ wanna swap kalou with joe cole + konchesky + poulsen + jovanovic + degen + el zhar?
> I say no need to even swap, just take them away for free.



hahaha..lol


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ Wanna swap Kalou with Joe Cole + Konchesky + Poulsen + Jovanovic + Degen + El Zhar?
> I say no need to even swap, just take them away for free.



you pay jovanovic 120k... is simply hilarious u know 
now that is bad business!

seriously, jovanovic!

Seriously!

JOVANOVIC!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 6, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> you pay jovanovic 120k... is simply hilarious u know
> now that is bad business!
> 
> seriously, jovanovic!
> ...



No way we are paying him 120k. That article was based on no source. Seriously no way 120k for Jovanovic.

Imogen Thomas sex cheat Ryan Giggs of Manchester United branded dirty dog after being accused of eight year affair with brother's wife Natasha Giggs - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 6, 2011)

^ LEGEN-waitforit-DARY!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]S33G2hxWq74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Imogen Thomas sex cheat Ryan Giggs of Manchester United branded dirty dog after being accused of eight year affair with brother's wife Natasha Giggs - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk



man now i've got even more respect for him now.. keeping it hidden for so many years and that too brother's wife... salute!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2011)

He will have a lot of fun at the away grounds next season.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 6, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> man now i've got even more respect for him now.. keeping it hidden for so many years and that too brother's wife... salute!



Well he had the time from the Wales International fixtures


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2011)

Arsenal.com's picture of the season.The stadium before Barcelona game.


Spoiler



*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/may_11/gun__1306483614_pots2011_2large.jpg


Brilliant!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 7, 2011)

^ Nice pic.

Pics of our season.



Spoiler



*i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/SkeltonJC/fyg0t5.jpg
*2.bp.blogspot.com/-zUicbGWsUqc/Tcvcr21_YtI/AAAAAAAABQE/yPwyscM7nsg/s1600/kenny_dalglish_1800590b.jpg



Mind you the facerub would have been the ideal for the former, but it's a GIF rather than pic so...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 7, 2011)

Bendtner is gone!


> I can promise that there won't be another season like this one,' Bendtner told sporten.dk. 'I have decided 100 per cent that I must leave Arsenal.



Read more: Nicklas Bendtner confirms Arsenal departure | Mail Online
Not surprising but disappointed a bit as I liked him.He has got a decent goalscoring record.



Domingo to advise Blatter | Football News | Sky Sports


> Quote:
> Under-fire Fifa president Sepp Blatter has confirmed that Spanish opera singer Placido Domingo is his somewhat bizarre choice to advise football's world governing body on its problems.
> 
> Domingo will join 88-year-old former US secretary of state Henry Kissinger and ex-Holland international Johann Cruyff as advisers.
> ...


First Kissinger,now Domingo.
*i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww308/octalee/troll-dad.jpg?t=1301106742


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 7, 2011)

Martin Jol is new Fulham manager!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 7, 2011)

Apparently we've bid 18M GBP for Henderson. If it's true, I don't know why we are overpaying so much for young English talent. It will be like 53M spent on two players who would be barely known outside English football.

Mahmoud Ahmadinejad blasts Fifa 'dictators' as Iranian ban anger rises | Football | guardian.co.uk

For once I am with FIFA.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2011)

OllieHoltMirror said:
			
		

> I thought Rio was lucky when he got eight months. I think there should be a standard two year ban for doping offences.





			
				OllieHoltMirror said:
			
		

> Column on @rioferdy5, Mixed Zone and secret Twitter messages on Mirror website soon





			
				OllieHoltMirror said:
			
		

> Here's @rioferdy5 opening gambit sent by DM "You fat prick, u got something to say about me missing a drugs test say it when u see me."



Well done Ferdinand,messing with a tabloid journalist.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

Liverpool want Charlie Adam to follow Jordan Henderson into Anfield | Football | The Guardian

Apparently 13M + David N'gog? Interesting.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Well done Ferdinand,messing with a tabloid journalist.




Ollie Holt is a tw@t. But fair play for pwning Riocvnt.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 8, 2011)

Ah! Football, you know why I'm not much of a Football Freak nowadays (*sigh* miss those days), because of those fuzzing youtube videos with terrible Football accidents. I don't wanna fall a victim to any of those HORRIBLE injuries.

Anyone into Freestyle Football here (that's something safe)?

_[Now don't answer me with, Football is a man's game/Football's for the rough and tough people. Replace yourself with those videos and watch how your pants get all wet.]_


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Ah! Football, you know why I'm not much of a Football Freak nowadays (*sigh* miss those days), because of those fuzzing youtube videos with terrible Football accidents. I don't wanna fall a victim to any of those HORRIBLE injuries.
> 
> Anyone into Freestyle Football here (that's something safe)?
> 
> _[Now don't answer me with, Football is a man's game/Football's for the rough and tough people. Replace yourself with those videos and watch how your pants get all wet.]_



oh please... we have a sissy here.. the pain from a crunching tackle.. and then taking out the guy in the next game... gives the ULTIMATE satisfaction... leave the channel sissy the game's not for you... 
every game has a few risks... i enjoy those risks.. and if u leave the stuff u enjoy because of a few risks.. seriously.. then sit at home


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> oh please... we have a sissy here.. the pain from a crunching tackle.. and then taking out the guy in the next game... gives the ULTIMATE satisfaction... leave the channel sissy the game's not for you...
> every game has a few risks... i enjoy those risks.. and if u leave the stuff u enjoy because of a few risks.. seriously.. then sit at home



Well giving the other lad the pain is satisfactory rather than bearing the pain. 

Anyway football ain't a dangerous game. Safer than cricket if you ask me.

Talking of sissies
*newsthump.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/nani-crying-in-Liverpool-ga.jpg




Ryan Giggs sex cheat Manchester United star tried to seduce brother Rhodri wifes MUM EXCLUSIVE - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk

loooooooooooooool


----------



## sygeek (Jun 8, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> oh please... we have a sissy here.. the pain from a crunching tackle.. and then taking out the guy in the next game... gives the ULTIMATE satisfaction... leave the channel sissy the game's not for you...
> every game has a few risks... i enjoy those risks.. and if u leave the stuff u enjoy because of a few risks.. seriously.. then sit at home


I didn't say that I don't play this game anymore. I do but to a limit. Football still is one of my favorite sports. What I meant was, I'm not a Football FREAK anymore (Who wear "fake" jerseys, play the game almost all the time and take on guys supporting the opposite team).

Those videos sure crushed my dreams of going on to become quite a successful football player, but they couldn't crush my fanhood to this game, I still love to play it. I'm the type of the guys who hates cricket and prefer Football over it.

If you're ready for the pain, break your leg into two and send us a pic. That would be something MANLY! If you're unable to do that, well, then your words back to you SISSY!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> I didn't say that I don't play this game anymore. I do but to a limit. Football still is one of my favorite sports. What I meant was, I'm not a Football FREAK anymore (*Who wear "fake" jerseys*, play the game almost all the time and take on guys supporting the opposite team).


----------



## sygeek (Jun 8, 2011)

>_> What's funny about that? Most of the Indians play Football while wearing those kind of jerseys (at least to what I have seen).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Well giving the other lad the pain is satisfactory rather than bearing the pain.
> 
> Anyway football ain't a dangerous game. Safer than cricket if you ask me.
> 
> ...



JT must have Giggs' picture on his wall by now  Football's Tiger Woods.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

Henderson fee agreed | Latest Sunderland News | Team & Transfer News | Sunderland AFC | Sunderland

Almost official now. Just the matter of ink and the official website.

Reds agree Henderson deal - Liverpool FC


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> If you're ready for the pain, break your leg into two and send us a pic. That would be something MANLY! If you're unable to do that, well, then your words back to you SISSY!



k... i'm not even going to answer to this. illogical.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Henderson fee agreed | Latest Sunderland News | Team & Transfer News | Sunderland AFC | Sunderland
> 
> Almost official now. Just the matter of ink and the official website.
> 
> Reds agree Henderson deal - Liverpool FC



man.. why are lfc going all english... overpaying for unproven english talent!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 8, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> k... i'm not even going to answer to this. illogical.


Challenges don't depend on logicality, thus you failed. Well, you have been successfully tagged as a sissy now.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Challenges don't depend on logicality, thus you failed. Well, you are the sissy now.



ok n00b. the pain is part of the game. if i get hurt while playing it's ok. i never said i play the game to get hurt.
if u wanna act stupid you're most welcome, don't count on me to be one.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

Keep the fights going on lads 


ssk_the_gr8 said:


> man.. why are lfc going all english... overpaying for unproven english talent!


He is young as well. Overpaying yes, gamble yes, but if it pays off we can have a player who can give us a decade of service. Also wages won't be so high so pretty good.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> He is young as well. Overpaying yes, gamble yes, but if it pays off we can have a player who can give us a decade of service. Also wages won't be so high so pretty good.



thats the trouble with potential, most of the time they turn out to be shite


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> thats the trouble with potential, most of the time they turn out to be shite




So do proven talent like Anderson, Berbatov, Carrick, etc. On other hand there are young gems which proved worth it like CRonaldo, Smalling, etc.

Point is most transfers do have a sense of risk in them. I'll rather risk on young talent which have resale value than old so called proven players like Joe Cole, Jovanovic, Konchesky which have practically little resale value and eat a shitloads of wages.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 8, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ok n00b. the pain is part of the game. if i get hurt while playing it's ok. i never said i play the game to get hurt.
> if u wanna act stupid you're most welcome, don't count on me to be one.


If you're ready to accept the pain, as a part of the game, Why not take this challenge as a game and act the same? I know it was illogical, the point was to prove that some people (well, all) are afraid the of "pain" and me being a phobic to pain, increases the fear to this. Being stupid was your idea, you called me a sissy without actually knowing who am I and what exactly do I fear. This wouldn't have been the case if you haven't read the post carefully at the first place. Instead you ran like a bull trying to bully others just for the sake of increasing your rep (not the forum rep system ).

_I don't mean any offense, just that you started it, and I'm trying to end it..Oh and there this goes off-topic, Sorry guys._


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So do proven talent like Anderson, Berbatov, Carrick, etc. On other hand there are young gems which proved worth it like Ronaldo, Smalling, etc.
> 
> Point is most transfers do have a sense of risk in them. I'll rather risk on young talent which have resale value than old so called proven players.




one question... do u think i don't know abt my own team, that you are pointing it out to me..

anyway i meant in general most transfers(the potential ones) are unsuccessful.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> one question... do u think i don't know abt my own team, that you are pointing it out to me..
> 
> anyway i meant in general most transfers(the potential ones) are unsuccessful.



Just trying to make you understand by pointing out your own team so that you can easily identify with and deduce?  You don't seem in a best of moods today 

And oh it's better to waste money on transfers rather than on interest rates like we were doing last year.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> If you're ready to accept the pain, as a part of the game, Why not take this challenge as a game and act the same? I know it was illogical, the point was to prove that some people (well, all) are afraid the of "pain" and me being a phobic to this pain increases the fear to this. Being stupid was your idea, you called me a sissy without actually knowing who am I and what exactly do I fear. This wouldn't have been the case if you haven't read the post carefully at the first place. Instead you ran like a bull trying to bully others just for the sake of increasing your rep (not the forum rep system ).
> 
> _I don't mean any offense, just that you started it, and I'm trying to end it..Oh and there this goes off-topic, Sorry guys._



lol.. raging bull 

you're a football fan scared of injuries..now thats oxymoronic...

and,you think i wanna increase my rep..  by pwning u ... whatever!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> you're football fan scared of injuries..now thats oxymoronic...



cant. resist. the. temptation.
*newsthump.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/nani-crying-in-Liverpool-ga.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> cant. resist. the. temptation.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 8, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> you're a football fan scared of injuries..now thats oxymoronic...


Who isn't scared of injuries? Even the football players get scared and crap their pants when they get injured. Wow, A football fan calling his team oxymoronic..lmao.


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Ah! Football, you know why I'm not much of a Football Freak nowadays (*sigh* miss those days), because of those fuzzing youtube videos with terrible Football accidents. I don't wanna fall a victim to any of those HORRIBLE injuries.
> 
> Anyone into Freestyle Football here (that's something safe)?
> 
> _[Now don't answer me with, Football is a man's game/Football's for the rough and tough people. Replace yourself with those videos and watch how your pants get all wet.]_


Don't drive cars because you can have an accident. Don't walk/cross roads because a car can overrun you. Don't eat street-side food cuz you can catch fever/food poisoning. Don't go to markets + don't use public transport..kya pata bomb ho? Don't live in India as it is among the top 20 unsafe countries in the world.

I bet you pissed in your pants.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Wow, A football fan calling his team oxymoronic..lmao.



ok, its beyond me how you inferred that.it's difficult arguing with a noob but a dumb noob..... 
I rest my case.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 8, 2011)

Close the internet window . It might have virus. 

Go to sleep .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2011)

Arses have signed Finland U-21/U-19 defender Carl Jenkinson from Charlton.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 8, 2011)

ico said:


> Don't drive cars because you can have an accident. Don't walk/cross roads because a car can overrun you. Don't eat street-side food cuz you can catch fever/food poisoning. Don't go to markets + don't use public transport..kya pata bomb ho? Don't live in India as it is among the top 20 unsafe countries in the world.


That makes sense, but still the stakes are high on a game like Football. But I guess that was just a stupid misconception lurking over my mind..Gory stuff (?q=youtube+football+accident) scares me, you see. Now, I wonder how I will regain those missed moments. 


> I bet you pissed in your pants.


No, but I sure did take a pee in the toilet.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ok, its beyond me how you inferred that.it's difficult arguing with a noob but a dumb noob.....
> I rest my case.


In this case, it is the vice versa. Dumb noobs shouldn't be hard to argue with, now can they? I rest my case .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Arses have signed Finland U-21/U-19 defender Carl Jenkinson from Charlton.



And Mancs have signed Blackburn Rovers' defender Phil Jones for 16M GBP. We were linked to him, but well at least we made them pay over the odds for him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And Mancs have signed Blackburn Rovers' defender Phil Jones for 16M GBP. We were linked to him, but well at least we made them pay over the odds for him.



Has he signed?I thought this was a done deal for Liverpool 
Anyway,Jenkinson is a right back.Wonder where that leaves Mr. Eboue.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Has he signed?I thought this was a done deal for Liverpool



Yeah he preferred joining the Mancs. What a pity. Let's see our other options.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And Mancs have signed Blackburn Rovers' defender Phil Jones for 16M GBP. We were linked to him, but well at least we made them pay over the odds for him.



he can play as a DM too right? what abt his passing.. (never really seen him) ... (ssk moves to Utube.. phil jone vids, i'm coming )


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

He's decent on the ball and has a great tackle on him. But don't see why we bought him tbh. We already have 2 of the best DCs in the world and 2 great DC prospects.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> He's decent on the ball and has a great tackle on him. But don't see why we bought him tbh. We already have 2 of the best DCs in the world and 2 great DC prospects.



fergie has doubts abt evans prospects and rio's fitness, that's why


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> He's decent on the ball and has a great tackle on him. But don't see why we bought him tbh. We already have 2 of the best DCs in the world and 2 great DC prospects.



Long term partner to Smalling I guess.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2011)

And Sunderland are close to signing O'Shea, Wes Brown and Gibson for 12M GBP.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And Sunderland are close to signing O'Shea, Wes Brown and Gibson for 12M GBP.



And look who's their manager as well 

Damn, why don't the Mackems sack this fathead incompetent idiot? Not only he is clueless manager, he is pissing away all their money to get easy on his "boss".
If I were a Sunderland fan, I would be livid.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 9, 2011)

ok one question..how does liverpool plan to fit in henderson??The mid field seems to be full...also phil jones would have been awesome fr liverpool..liverpool desperately needed one good defender like jones...but anyways looks like utd option is good as well..so....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And look who's their manager as well
> 
> Damn, why don't the Mackems sack this fathead incompetent idiot? Not only he is clueless manager, he is pissing away all their money to get easy on his "boss".
> If I were a Sunderland fan, I would be livid.



Yup... Sunderland has become a dumping ground for past-it Man Utd players.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> ok one question..how does liverpool plan to fit in henderson??The mid field seems to be full...also phil jones would have been awesome fr liverpool..liverpool desperately needed one good defender like jones...but anyways looks like utd option is good as well..so....



Henderson is supposed to play in Right or Central Midfield and apparently long term successor to Gerrard who ain't going any younger, and is getting often injured these days. Of course no comparison to Gerrard, but Henderson is young and can play of even 12-15 years if he turns out well.
We may even play in a 4-3-3 with Gerrard, Meireles, and Lucas a first choice and Henderson as an understudy, and also be a quality squad player in the short term, and regular first teamer in the long term.


```
Lucas/Spearing
Meireles/Henderson                   Gerrard/Shelvey
```

If we get Adam, I would guess Shelvey will go out on loan.

As for Jones, we would have nailed him but he chose Mancs so that's the end of the story.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 9, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And Sunderland are close to signing O'Shea, Wes Brown and Gibson for 12M GBP.


This makes me happy


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2011)

Benfica linked with Sunil Chhetri.

Source? random desi football blog.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2011)

ico said:


> Benfica linked with Sunil Chhetri.


Source?
An Indian playing for one of the greatest clubs in the world? Interesting. Don't think he'll get a game though even if he signs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2011)

He plays in New York, right?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2011)

He left Kansas. Didn't get a game. Played in the I-League this season AFAIK.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2011)

^ Oh, right... Kansas.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 9, 2011)

Dont let Gibson and Sheasy go !

We need cover in the midfield and Gibson can do that and Sheasy can provide backup at multiple positions . I hope both stay here !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

Seriously, Gibson?
He sucks.

But yeah, I want JOS to stay.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 9, 2011)

Now Anderson in no better . He remains injured most of the time . Fletch and Carrick are our only options right now with Anderson and Possible Jones .

Gibson can be ok for a back up !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 9, 2011)

Klose signs for LAZIO!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

Anderson is miles better than Gibbo. I'm hoping for a Nani like transformation for Ando this season.
All gibbo does is boot the ball out of play or give it away to opponents. Ando has shown much more potential than Gibbo and I would rather give some gametime to Pogba, Tunnicliffe than let Gibbo play. 

And we are definitely going to buy a midfielder this season.

Carrick, Fletch, Ando, Giggs, _New Mid_, (Jones and Rooney) are enough.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 9, 2011)

Ando is better than Gibson .

If we sign another midfielder then we can let Gibson go otherwise No IMO.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

Considering we have spent 17m (or 13m + Diouf) on Jones for a position which was already good enough, I think we are going to spend big this season.

I have a feeling that SAF is trying to build a great side for his successor.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Considering we have spent 17m (or 13m + Diouf) on Jones for a position which was already good enough, I think we are going to spend big this season.
> 
> I have a feeling that SAF is trying to build a great side for his successor.



have any of u'll guys watched jones play in midfield? i know he's a good tackler.. what abt his passing, overall game?

LATEST TRANSFER NEWS

Hair From Rooney's buttocks to scalp. Transfer fee: unknown. Result: dodgy.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

Haven't seen much of him in midfield but he can be a good destroyer. Maybe a Hargreaves replacement?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Haven't seen much of him in midfield but he can be a good destroyer. Maybe a Hargreaves replacement?



cuz i've heard he plays in midfield, so he could be a solution to our DM issue


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

> Olympic 100m and 200m champion Usain Bolt says he wants to play football when he retires from athletics and believes he is good enough to play for Manchester United



BBC Sport - Usain Bolt 'good enough to play football for Man Utd'


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> BBC Sport - Usain Bolt 'good enough to play football for Man Utd'



he'd be good on through balls  ... CD's would get raped!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

Phil Jones has injured Connor Wickham (LFC player). 
Its trending on twitter.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Er Connor Wickham is not _yet_ an LFC player. We are interested in signing him though.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Er Connor Wickham is not _yet_ an LFC player. We are interested in signing him though.


Yeah. I meant to write _target_. 

*www.chelseafc.com/javaImages/8f/6a/0,,10268~9726607,00.jpg
*www.football-shirts.co.uk/fans/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/ChelseaAway.jpg

Feels like I'm looking out of a window at night.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2011)

Awful kit.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mhzTr95XPdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol @ the GK in the pink shirt too


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

Liverpool target Arsenal's GaÃ«l Clichy after Jordan Henderson signing | Football | guardian.co.uk

Don't really see him leaving Arsenal to join us, and I don't particularly rate him that highly either. 5M will be a bargain though provided the wages are not over the top.
Arsenal fans appear to be delighted to the possibility of getting rid of him 

Tony Adams interview: Sorry Arsene, but George Graham was a much better coach than you - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk

Ex-player in talking shite shocker or maybe just the truth, never know but interesting neverthless.


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

Only Graham can fix our defense.

Reports saying that Samba is close to signing. YES PLEASE.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Liverpool target Arsenal's GaÃ«l Clichy after Jordan Henderson signing | Football | guardian.co.uk
> 
> Don't really see him leaving Arsenal to join us, and I don't particularly rate him that highly either. 5M will be a bargain though provided the wages are not over the top.
> Arsenal fans appear to be delighted to the possibility of getting rid of him
> ...


We tried to sell Clichy last summer according to various sources but couldn't finalize a deal in time.He has been way below his 2006-7 level but we haven't got a replacement.Gibbs is injured again on England duty
For me,the impending departure of Cesc and possibly Nasri means we NEED to keep hold of our experienced players...

Phil Jones valued by Rovers at £25m, not £16m - ESPN Soccernet


> Unusually, the player has already passed his medical and agreed personal terms with United, which normally means the clubs have agreed the fee but ESPNsoccernet has discovered that a clause in Jones' contract only triggers the player's ability to discuss a potential move with a club who offers £16 million rather than fully complete the deal. Rovers' hierachy's stance is that the deal is by no means done and they will hold out for more cash.


lol.Apart from that it is reported that we matched the 16m bid figure,which would be Arsenal transfer record.Atleast Wenger is serious this time about fixing the defence.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

Clichy would be worth a 5M punt for us, I for one is willing for that risk.

As for Arsenal, Wenger should sign Leighton Baines. We have no chance to sign him due his blueshite status, and better you lot sign the lad than Mancs and Chels in the future. 

And Cesc leaving? WTF will be his price? 60M? No way Barca can afford that much.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ..... WTF will be his price? 60M? No way Barca can afford that much.



they v UNICEF with them...Mind it!!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Barca said that they will spend 40-45m + what they make in sales.

And we don't need Baines. Fabio is more than enough.



> 1010 BST: Barcelona have offered have offered 30 million euros plus striker Bojan Krkic and midfielder Thiago Alcantara to Arsenal in exchange for skipper Cesc Fabregas.





Good deal. Unless the Barca DNA inside these guys gets activated after a few years.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

it's a good deal...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

Shite rumour.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Probably. I thought Bojan was being exchanged with Sanchez.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, no way they'll let Thiago go. Probably their most talented upcoming players.
The rumour mongers are just doing 2 + 2 = 14 here


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't see Thiago getting much game time. He will play less games than last season if Cesc joins. I think he would want some first team footie.

I heard Bolton have a bid on him with Barca having a buyout clause.

IMO he should go to a mid table spanish club on loan or buyback.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2011)

45m should do it for them.That's their entire transfer budget though and they are looking at Sanchez and Rossi as well.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Ashley Young joins Manchester United | ESPNSTAR.com
Since when was utd interested in young...caught me unaware there..

also is the nasri prob solved with arsenal???


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Football | Barclays Premier League | Ashley Young joins Manchester United | ESPNSTAR.com
> Since when was utd interested in young...caught me unaware there..
> 
> also is the nasri prob solved with arsenal???


Unaware?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Unaware?



erm what??yeah i didn't know utd was after him...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

It was obvious that he was signing for us.
We have been after him since a month.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

Obvious signing?


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

*Cristiano Ronaldo signs for Chelsea.*


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Obvious signing?


Meh fixed for you


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Football | Barclays Premier League | Ashley Young joins Manchester United | ESPNSTAR.com



4 awesome wingers... nice.... yeah baby!!

look at this.. good job diaby

Football365 | All The News | Football News | DIABY OWNS AND WEAR A SPURS SHIRT


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

honestly saying, none of those wingers score as many goals as Dirk Kuyt.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> also is the nasri prob solved with arsenal???



Not even close



> Speaking to Arseblog News a source close to the club revealed Nasri has requested wages in excess of £110, 000 with talks officially breaking down between the player and club at the end of April.


Nasri can piss off with that.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

ico said:


> honestly saying, none of those wingers score as many goals as Dirk Kuyt.



add up there assists dude!! hernandez will score 'em, dont worry


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> add up there assists dude!! hernandez will score 'em, dont worry


Dirk Kuyt >> all.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Not even close
> 
> 
> Nasri can piss off with that.



if nasri comes over... this would be one sweet summer


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> if nasri comes over... this would be one sweet summer


but you obviously don't have money.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

ico said:


> but you obviously don't have money.


Actually we do.


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Actually we do.


*actually* you don't.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

ico said:


> Dirk Kuyt >> all.



yeah sure..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

ico said:


> *actually* you don't.


Do you know the profits we are making every year?
We have already spent 30+ on Jones and Young and we are yet to buy DDG @ 17m.

AFAIK we have a 180m in reserves.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

I love Dirk Kuyt.


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Do you know the profits we are making every year?
> We have already spent 30+ on Jones and Young and we are yet to buy DDG @ 17m.
> 
> AFAIK we have a 180m in reserves.


*www.24newsupdate.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/rebecca-black.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

ico said:


> but you obviously don't have money.



nasri's gonna be cheap by today's standards...
like it or not

and we do have money


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

Manchester United owners report £108m loss - News & Comment, Football - The Independent


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> AFAIK we have a 180m in reserves.



most of it is for debt repayment man.. sadly, not all of it is for player transfers 

our current situation is 180m in reseves - most of it for debt repayment

478m debt after the payment of 220m PIK notes by the glazers

because of the payment of PIK notes we are much better off now


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

damn...over $1b debt?

never knew it was that high.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Meh bitter arsenal fan.


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Meh bitter arsenal fan.


If there is anything I'm not, then that is bitter. I just posted a fact. 

but you have clearly vacated some wages because of VDS and Scholes' retirement. May be Giggs and Berbatov are going to retire too.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

1b where did you get that?

It was ~700m before they got it restructured and payed some of it. Its around 400m now.



ico said:


> If there's anything I'm not, then that is bitter. I just posted a fact.


That was for the pic.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 1b where did you get that?
> 
> It was ~700m before they got it restructured and payed some of it. Its around 400m now.


700M GBP > $1billion


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

@ico

stop the invisible editing u bugger...


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 1b where did you get that?
> 
> It was ~700m before they got it restructured and payed some of it. Its around 400m now.


1 British pound = 1.6306 U.S. dollars


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

ico said:


> 1 British pound = 1.6306 U.S. dollars



700m was in pounds now its 478m in pounds


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> 700M GBP > $1billion


Its 400m. Read again.



Liverpool_fan said:


> 700M GBP > $1billion




1 000 000 000 U.S. dollars = 613.271189 million British pounds

from Google


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

don't you know the difference between £ and $?



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> 700m was in pounds now its 478m in pounds


£478m = $780m



Ishu Gupta said:


> 1 000 000 000 U.S. dollars = 613.271189 million British pounds
> 
> from Google


£700m = $1141m


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Its 400m. Read again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



700M GBP > 613.271189M GBP 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> 700m was in pounds now its 478m in pounds


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

FFS
£478m = $780m < $1b < £700m

Happy?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

k.. so whats the issue .... we have reduced our debt from $1141m to $780m...thats it!


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> $1b < £700


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> FFS
> £478m = $780m < $1b <*£700*
> 
> Happy?


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> k.. so whats the issue .... we have reduced our debt from $1141m to $780m...thats it!


you can round off both of them to $1b tbh.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> k.. so whats the issue .... we have reduced our debt from $1141m to $780m...thats it!



*trollcats.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/really_impressed_right_nao_trollcat.bmp


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

@LFC Fan

yeah, yeah you can act like a jerk but getting the glazers to pay from there own pockets is a feat in itself


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


>





ico said:


>



Ah crap




> On 11 January 2010, shortly before an announcement that Red Football's debt had increased to £716.5 million ($1.17 billion),[20] Manchester United announced their intention to refinance the debt through a bond issue worth approximately £500 million.[21] *They managed to raise £504 million in just under two weeks, meaning that they were able to pay off almost all of the £509 million owed to international banks.* The bonds were issued in two tranches, one with a coupon rate of 8.75% worth £250 million, and the other with a coupon rate of 8.375% worth $425 million. *The annual interest payable on the bond came to approximately £45 million per annum*, but the bond will not mature until 1 February 2017.[22]


See the bold part. Our annual profits >> £45m


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

ico said:


> you can round off both of them to $1b tbh.



and we can round you off into the $1b too!


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @LFC Fan
> 
> yeah, yeah you can act like a jerk but getting the glazers to pay from there own pockets is a feat in itself


1) read my signature
2) Glazers are actually taking out 2x the money from the club.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @LFC Fan
> 
> yeah, yeah you can act like a jerk but getting the glazers to pay from there *own pockets* is a feat in itself



Delusion 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and we can round you off into the $1b too!



*trollcats.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/cool_story_bro_trollcat.jpg


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> See the bold part. Our annual profits >> £45m


Read my links - they clearly mention of a loss. Don't go by the word "operating profit" - just random jargon by David Gill to avoid trouble from the fans. If not, then google Swiss Rambler's blog and read his detailed post. If Man Utd posts a profit, it will be at the end of this year because they have won the Preimiership.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

*trollcats.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/i_remain_skeptical_trollcat.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

@lfc
where do u get these pics? 
can u stop with 'em (now that i've said it , i know u're gonna post more)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @lfc
> where do u get these pics?
> can u stop with 'em (now that i've said it , i know u're gonna post more)



*trollcats.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/your_kind_will_get_exactly_what_they_deserve_trollcat.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

ico said:


> Read my links - they clearly mention of a loss. Don't go by the word "operating profit" - just random jargon by David Gill to avoid trouble from the fans. If not, then google Swiss Rambler's blog and read his detailed post. If Man Utd posts a profit, it will be at the end of this year because they have won the Preimiership.



the reality is our situation is not good but it's not as bad as it was


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> the reality is our situation is not good but it's not as bad as it was



*trollcats.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/la_la_la_i_cant_hear_you_trollcat-e1280290521584.jpg


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *trollcats.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/la_la_la_i_cant_hear_you_trollcat-e1280290521584.jpg



This long absence from the CL has unhinged his brain.




> Scholes match announced
> Paul Scholes' testimonial will pit Manchester United against the New York Cosmos at Old Trafford on Friday 5 August, 2011.
> 
> The 36-year-old playmaker ended his epic playing career and agreed a coaching role with the club last month, but will line up for the Reds one last time in a showcase game which also features the return of Eric Cantona to Old Trafford.
> ...


Cantona and Zidane


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> the reality is our situation is not good but it's not as bad as it was


but it is still bad tbh.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> This long absence from the CL has unhinged his brain.



*trollcats.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/but_why_trollcat.jpg



> Mr. Ferguson expects the ever-bashful Scholes to be afforded a huge public send-off in recognition of his sterling service to United, and says it would be richly deserved after such a distinguished career.


Yeah he needs some too, considering the stadia was empty in his last Manc game


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

ico said:


> but it is still bad tbh.



like we don't know, but for a club with over 1b valuation 478m debt is much more manageable compared to 700m.



Liverpool_fan said:


>



you just love this smily ... kyu? 

you use it so much, we better name you lol_fan from lfc_fan.. what say people ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> you just love this smily ... kyu?
> 
> you use it so much, we better name you lol_fan from lfc_fan.. what say people ?



*trollcats.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/cat_driving_car_troll_animated_gif.gif


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

I think I kickstarted the Rebecca Black effect on LFC_fan.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 10, 2011)

Roberto MartÃ*nez turns down Aston Villa job to stay at Wigan Athletic | Football | guardian.co.uk



> Martínez felt he owed Wigan and Whelan a debt of loyalty due to his long-standing connection with the club and his close relationship with the chairman, who had guaranteed his job even in the event of Latics losing their Premier League status last season.



Good man Martinez.


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

yup, Martinez is a good manager.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 11, 2011)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Ashley Young joins Manchester United | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mathematix phail.......


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 12, 2011)

Manchester City transfer news: ex-Manchester United star Cristiano Ronaldo wants Â£400,000 a week to join City - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk

This may be tabloid crap.....but HOLY SH!T


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2011)

> Ronaldo has put together a list of astonishing demands if he was to return to England.
> 
> The Portuguese star told a friend:
> 
> ...


 Sounds like something Ronaldo would demand.
400k is nothing for City's owners,even Adebayor is reported to be on 200k+ pw.But can't see this happening in near future at least.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 13, 2011)

Man United owners eye Hong Kong float - report | Reuters

gr8 idea... even i'll buy some if possible 

listing it in Asia is a brilliant idea, the Asian fans are gonna oversubscribe and the share prices wil increase

btw, if they're successful with this... it'll prove their acumen as businessmen

Football: The heirs to a magnificent dream: Alex Ferguson's talented youngsters hold the promise of a rich future for Manchester United, but he is determined to preserve them from premature adulation. Richard Williams investigates - Sport - The Indep

read it and enjoy!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2011)

Just saw that RVP is the 3rd highest goal scorer in the league season,having appeared in only 25 games .Just 2 behind Tevez and Berbatov.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

(Funny/Stupid) Rumours of Torres to Arsenal for £18m + Diaby.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2011)

Where?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

Twitter


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 13, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> (Funny/Stupid) Rumours of Torres to Arsenal for £18m + Diaby.


Torres/Ronaldo, these types of players are a shame to football. They will even change their sex for money.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2011)

I bet someone posted it as a joke with people spreading it.Not even a proper rumor 

Anyway,the real rumor is that Arsenal is going to bid on 3 "top-class" players this week.As told by a prominent AST member Tim Payton.
maybe one of them is Torres!: p


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd say Luis Suarez, Repe Peina and Christopher Sambar.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 13, 2011)

Dream on


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2011)

CEO Gazidis getting a bit of a grilling at the shareholders Q&A.


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Dream on


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 14, 2011)

wasn't arsenal targeting gervinho some time back?perhaps on the top 3 signings....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> wasn't arsenal targeting gervinho some time back?perhaps on the top 3 signings....


Out of their budget.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2011)

^^He is still the #1 in the probable transfers list!

Gazidis Q&A session.Some interesting stuff.
FREE VIDEO: Gazidis Q&A session - Part One | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

Manchester United Official Web Site - United seal Jones deal
Confirmed.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 14, 2011)

Jones is really a great buy.
Ronaldo saw my comment?
 Football | La Liga | Ronaldo not interested in Citizenship | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 14, 2011)

has liverpool signed blackpool's charlie adam...i know liverpool has been after him & he would be an awesome buy...has dalglish got him finally??
ps:-am a little out of touch with transfer news..trying to get in touch with it...

ps ps:-jones a good buy for utd....


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2011)

^^ 

*Red and White Kop Liverpool FC Forum - Index*


----------



## Rahim (Jun 14, 2011)

Neymar of Santos thinks he can win and pip Messi to FIFA World Player of The Year Award. There is an obvious comparison to Pele with this headless player.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2011)

Except Neymar is only 19...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Neymar is THE most talented teenager in football at the moment.


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Neymar is THE most talented teenager in football at the moment.


srsly?


----------



## Krow (Jun 14, 2011)

Gervinho

Who are the three?

Gervinho
Hazard?
Cahill?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Neymar is THE most talented teenager in football at the moment.


Jack Wilshere says hi.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2011)

ico said:


> srsly?



That's what I think...


----------



## Krow (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't like these teenagers who talk too much outside the pitch.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

Hazard > Neymar.
Ganso > Neymar.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 14, 2011)

Anybody watching the Circus ?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Krow said:


> I don't like these teenagers who talk too much outside the pitch.



exactly..it reminds me of the balotelli case...most of these young players  have huge egos


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 14, 2011)

Krow said:


> I don't like these teenagers who talk too much outside the pitch.



Or maybe journalists are making a story out of a "careless" comment?



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Jack Wilshere says hi.


We are not just talking about England, are we?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2011)

Delivering consistently for 60 games in England as well as winning the Arsenal & young POTY award is a huge deal.Which other teenager can do that?
[YOUTUBE]4Pdi83i_StM&hl[/YOUTUBE]

EBOUEEEEEEEEEE!
and Chezney


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2011)

^ Neymar has been delivering for the Brazil national team as well. Not disputing Wilshere's talent, but Neymar is a step ahead of him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2011)

Wilshere is delivering for a top European club which amounts for much more than delivering for Brazil in some friendlies.Jack was the best player on the pitch vs. Barcelona!
Let's see how Neymar does at Madrid(if the rumors are true).


----------



## iinfi (Jun 15, 2011)

offtopic
[YOUTUBE]0axP05S_d8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2011)

Lille's Ivorian striker Gervinho to have talks with Arsenal | Football | guardian.co.uk
Apparently the deal is close to completion.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 15, 2011)

That would be a coup.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2011)

Arsenal fans are pretty underwhelmed in general,having been linked with his teammate Hazard.I am optimistic though,heard he has a good skillset for a wide forward.

Cesc FÃ¡bregas admits frustration at Arsenal but will not ask for move | Football | guardian.co.uk


> Fábregas said: "Barcelona are the best team in the world and going there guarantees titles. But I owe myself to Arsenal.
> 
> "Any player who says he is not frustrated at not winning titles is lying. I am ambitious. [But] I have not spoken to the manager. He is the boss, he takes decisions and I don't know if they want to sell me or not.
> 
> ...


Yay.Some positive stuff finally.He is not pushing for a move atleast.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 16, 2011)

Sky confirm bids for Sanchez from City, Barca, Inter, Juventus and us - player to decide where to go in the coming days.

He's supposedly a United fan. Please let him join us.

And Chelsea bid 24m for Modric. Rejected.

He'll take a lot more than that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 16, 2011)

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/6799/thirdkit.png

Awful stripes. And effing blue. Shite kit.

Hope we don't have to wear this 3rd kit at any time.


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

wtf  EVERTON.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 16, 2011)

It's more like Marseille  but blue is so ugggh. Adidas are  screwing us up in their. last year


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

They screwed up your crest too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2011)

Bebe gone?


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Bebe gone?


Glazer's money wasted.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 16, 2011)

on loan (possibly with an option to buy for 2.5 or 3m.)

Heard this about a week ago. Not sure on the buy clause.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 16, 2011)

7.4 million GBP....


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> 7.4 million GBP....


ssk_the_gr8 really loves to see Glazerr paying from their own pocket.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 16, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Bebe gone?



Mickey Owen Likes This.



Kl@w-24 said:


> 7.4 million GBP....



Poor man's Torres.


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Poor man's Torres.


A++ post.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2011)

Redcafe
*i53.tinypic.com/3tvdt.jpg


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 16, 2011)

Its just a loan.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 16, 2011)

Ba Ba Newcastle sheep ...have you any wool


spuds v rejected a 22 million offer for modric ... he is another SWP imo .... worth only 12 million GBP


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 17, 2011)

naah 22 not enough for spurs to release him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2011)

The fixtures list is out!
Arsenal in August

13 Newcastle (A)

20 Liverpool (H)

27 Man Utd (A)

Haha,not the kindest of starts.But it is always good to get over with the toughest fixtures early.(*cough* before November *cough*)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 17, 2011)

> Sat 13 Aug - West Bromwich Albion (A)
> Sat 20 Aug - Tottenham Hotspur (H)
> Sat 27 Aug - Arsehole (H)
> Sat 10 Sep - Bolton Wanderers (A)
> ...


Happy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2011)

Feck,just read that out CL qualifiers will be before the Liverpool and Utd. games.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunderland at home and Arse away. Quite a tricky start.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 17, 2011)

arses top EPL table before season begins


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2011)

iinfi said:


> arses top EPL table before season begins


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## ithehappy (Jun 17, 2011)

What kind of schedule is this, 



Spoiler



First five games
Sat 13 Aug - West Bromwich Albion (A)
Sat 20 Aug - *Tottenham Hotspur* (H)
Sat 27 Aug - *Arsenal* (H)
Sat 10 Sep - *Bolton* Wanderers (A)
Sat 17 Sep - Chelsea (H)


Is this some kind of joke? 3/5 tough games!


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:
			
		

> if too obscene..pls tell me,will delete it immediately


You should be able to judge yourself. Shouldn't you?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ohh i'm ok with it  , i mean i'm more than ok with it


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2011)

Had he posted the link rather instead of embedding it. I would have been okay with it too.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 17, 2011)

ico said:


> You should be able to judge yourself. Shouldn't you?



he posted it cuz he's ok with it, he's just asking for our opinion


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL..sry guys...was just for fun..sry again...I really don't know what the frack i was thinking...self ban for 3 days,....


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 18, 2011)

iinfi said:


> arses top EPL table before season begins



hope that this at the end of the season


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2011)

Modric wants to leave Spuds.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 19, 2011)

Back homies!

Modric idiot needs to know his role and come to Utd.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 19, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Back homies!
> 
> Modric idiot needs to know his role and come to Utd.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2011)

The transfer window is so dull.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 20, 2011)

BBC Sport - Chelsea to appoint Porto coach Andre Villas-Boas


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2011)

Great!Atleast it is not Hiddink
or Ancelotti.
Getting AVB just because of the hype


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2011)

mourinho mach II?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2011)

He did work under Mourinho for a long time(till Inter).However the Chelsea job is insane.He'd be fired after 36 months.

Anyway,Barca are moving for Sanchez.If the deal goes through,Cesc is ours for sure.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If the deal goes through,Cesc is ours for sure.


You are speaking as if you are going to sign him.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 21, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He did work under Mourinho for a long time(till Inter).However the Chelsea job is insane.He'd be fired after 36 months.



dec 2011....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 21, 2011)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Hazard: Chelsea too big for Villas-Boas | ESPNSTAR.com

Football | Barclays Premier League | Porto deny Villas-Boas to Chelsea link | ESPNSTAR.com

too many contradictions...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 21, 2011)

Porto are just waiting for 15M Euros to reach their bank account.
If we're going after AVB, maybe the philosophy has changed for us - instead of hiring a big-shot manager, we'll finally be patient with a young, up and coming manager and give him time to build a team. One can only hope...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> If we're going after AVB, maybe the philosophy has changed for us - instead of hiring a big-shot manager, we'll finally be patient with a young, up and coming manager and give him time to build a team. One can only hope...


AVB can be as big shot as it can get atm.


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2011)

AVB will bring a lot of stability to Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You are speaking as if you are going to sign him.



Says a lot about the mood at Arsenal.It looked certain that he would go after the end of season shambles.



Liverpool_fan said:


> AVB can be as big shot as it can get atm.



Haha,I was going to post this.He is like Neymar of managers.
Funny both are linked with Chelsea.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 21, 2011)

Google Translate

Done deal???


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 21, 2011)

After all this bs,will be lol to see VB sacked at the end of the season as well


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 21, 2011)

^ Naah, if we're going for a manager who is as old as Drogba & Lampard, it only shows that the club has had enough of copiing and changing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2011)

^ Or a club that has enough of one trophyless season


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 21, 2011)

^ That mentality has to change.


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2011)

Stability.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Naah, if we're going for a manager who is as old as Drogba & Lampard, it only shows that the club has had enough of copiing and changing.



If the club had enough of that,why sack Ancelotti then?Did Abramovic think, "Just one more manager please!!!!!!"?

Chelsea are going after him because you have chewed and spat out most of the top managers out there and he is the latest hot shot.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 21, 2011)

^ Hiddink, Van Basten, Rijkaard etc etc.... I'm seriously hoping you're wrong....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2011)

Van Basten ain't a top manager. Riijkard has struggled since he lost Ten Cate (remember him?), Hiddink is good but hasn't been as good with either Russia or Turkey.
AVB is the biggest name out there at this moment. He has worked for Chelsea, hasn't he? That sure will help him. No doubt he'll do well there, but the point is will they persist with him when things don't go well for some time? I doubt that.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 21, 2011)

^ I certainly hope we keep him.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 21, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2011)

^^Time for a wash.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 22, 2011)

don't know how reliable this website is but i got this piece of news...

Porto receive Villas-Boas payment paving way for Chelsea move | Premiership News | tribalfootball.com

EDIT:-Ok now almost every website is reporting this..looks like he is heading to chelsea...

*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/929431/porto%27s-andre-villas-boas-hands-in-resignation-for-chelsea-move?cc=4716

Welcome to chelsea...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 22, 2011)

It's OFFICIAL now!!

VILLAS-BOAS APPOINTED | Latest Chelsea News | Team & Transfer News | Chelsea FC | Chelsea

AVB returns!


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2011)

when will he go?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 22, 2011)

Great news for CHELSEA! Just go and buy 2 speedy wingers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2011)

Has he been sacked yet?


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 22, 2011)

Good for CFC Fans.Just hope he doesnt end up being a Scolari pt 2,given the hue and cry so far.

As far as United go,dont think anybody wants to go there  First Modric,then Sneijder and now Varane  Think Young will be the last piece of business for United.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 22, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Good for CFC Fans.Just hope he doesnt end up being a Scolari pt 2,given the hue and cry so far.
> 
> As far as United go,dont think anybody wants to go there  First Modric,then Sneijder and now Varane  Think Young will be the last piece of business for United.



Really!Because they really have to buy a Good CM....what happened to de gea deal??Done or what??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 22, 2011)

7 managers in 8 years, 62+ M GBP spent for firing managers; What a club.
It has served them well so far though, 3 league titles, 3 FA Cups, and 2 league cups...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 22, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Has he been sacked yet?


LOL...i see this going ancelloti's way....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 22, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> 7 managers in 8 years, 62+ M GBP spent for firing managers; What a club.
> *It has served them well so far though, 3 league titles, 3 FA Cups, and 2 league cups...*



That is the only solace. Every time Roman has brought in a manager, he has been successful (except Scolari). Even Grant took us to the CL final.

But I'd really love to see some stability.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 23, 2011)

Why Crapsea isn't making another team included with the managers? Just 11 men needed, they have more than that. Alright, I'll email that goat, what's his name? Oh, Roman...


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 23, 2011)

Young had his medical yesterday at Manchester,the announcement should be soon enough now.Really need a playmaker though.

Spoke just seconds before and here it is.
Manchester United Official Web Site - Ashley Young joins Manchester United
Young on MUTV: "... the opportunity to come and play for one of the biggest clubs in the world is one I couldn't turn down."

So we now have two of the best crossers of the ball in the Prem Leage


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4_2rW4Jj3YI[/YOUTUBE]
Fvcking disgraceful.Russian football fans are one of the worst offenders when it comes to racism.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 23, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Young had his medical yesterday at Manchester,the announcement should be soon enough now.Really need a playmaker though.
> 
> Spoke just seconds before and here it is.
> Manchester United Official Web Site - Ashley Young joins Manchester United
> ...



young is comfortable on the left and now nani can play on the right , where he plays best. And the biggest plus point is that we are going to improve on set pieces now


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 24, 2011)

Stewart Downing closer to Liverpool move - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Stewart Downing closer to Liverpool move - ESPN Soccernet



i like what pool are doing...they are buying players in position where they actually need them


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 24, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> young is comfortable on the left and now nani can play on the right , where he plays best. And the biggest plus point is that we are going to improve on set pieces now


His set pieces aren't world class.

And what about Valencia? Young is just a back up.
We will continue with Nani and Valencia.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> His set pieces aren't world class.
> 
> And what about Valencia? Young is just a back up.
> We will continue with Nani and Valencia.



i'm talking about his indirect set pieces , they are better than anyone at united and he is best on the left among the three, so i see him starting


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 24, 2011)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Juventus move in for Meireles | ESPNSTAR.com

for god's sake...i hope he sticks to liverpool..he was arguably the best player for liverpool this season...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 24, 2011)

1) Anything that starts with "The S*n..." means ignore ignore ignore. 
2) Juventus can p1ss off.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2011)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Melo unhappy with Meireles swap reports | ESPNSTAR.com

don't know whether this is from sun as well but this is worrisome if true...



> Liverpool are said to have told Juventus that they can have the Portugal playmaker for £13m, and the Italian club are understood to be prepared to offer Melo and cash.



Ricardo Alvarez 'already signed' for Arsenal - ESPN Soccernet

first good buy for arsenal??Someone enlighten me...how is he???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]uZB4StBaHRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Football | Barclays Premier League | Melo unhappy with Meireles swap reports | ESPNSTAR.com
> 
> don't know whether this is from sun as well but this is worrisome if true...
> 
> ...


It seems like the only ones who know anything about him are the Arsenal scouts.Some are saying he is a replacement for Rosicky.In that case it is a good buy.
Arseblogger mentioned that he played his first game at 19 yrs of age,and had a cruciate ligament injury.So a bit underwhelming signing.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

Arsenal is the best


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2011)

Scientia Wiz said:


> Arsenal is the best



*utdblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/eboue.jpg


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

Ya dude always it true !


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2011)

Eboue's incarnation.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 26, 2011)

what do you call a deluded fool?
.
.
.
A fool from Amravati. 

btw,Juve want Park too now 
Come on,sign me too


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 26, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> [YOUTUBE]uZB4StBaHRU[/YOUTUBE]



it could have been much worse..


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 26, 2011)

Any updates on that Alvarez guy??

rofl at the Peter Crouch.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2011)

River plate on their way down for the first time in their history.

They are down,and now the fans are rioting.Destroying their own stadium apparently.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2011)

River Plate go down!! How the mighty have fallen...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 27, 2011)

^I was just about to post that sad news 



> River Plate relegated to second division
> 
> River Plate, the 33 times Argentinian champions, suffered relegation for the first time in their history after a play-off defeat


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 27, 2011)

Earlier, Deportivo also had to face relegation from La Liga. That quite proves having a big name doesn't mean you are guaranteed to be safe and succeed. And considering this could have been the story at Liverpool if H&G wouldn't have been kicked out puts me in shivers.


----------



## Baker (Jun 27, 2011)

Copa america is brodcasting in which channel...?


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 27, 2011)

btw rumours flying around that Fabregas and Nasri dont feature in Arsenal's official kit launch.Just rumours though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2011)

It doesn't matter though.We have had players who had one leg out of the door feature in these before.

The rumor seems right.Still,nothing to do with a possible move IMO.Just the fan favorites preferred over them.
*s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/full/331914897.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJF3XCCKACR3QDMOA&Expires=1309183316&Signature=qPnrLTPnP9TkzoDZspKYBD%2FgR68%3D
Oh,and that is a good kit.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 27, 2011)

David De Gea is having a medical at the Bridgewater Hospital,Manchester right now!!

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/06/27/article-2008637-0CC1A6D300000578-418_634x389.jpg
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/06/27/article-2008637-0CC198D500000578-516_634x427.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2011)

Are they hiding that arse?


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 27, 2011)

Also have Liverpool sold Meireles?! phail LFC if that's true.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 27, 2011)

Sigh.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2011)

Are Pool seriously looking to offload Meireles? Henderson & Charlie Adam for Meireles?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah not happy. But then if the management has made the decision, have to accept. Our management has proven track record, and we've got to trust them.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 27, 2011)

I can only say this:
[YOUTUBE]Bcy8bvhewtU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 28, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> David De Gea is having a medical at the Bridgewater Hospital,Manchester right now!!
> 
> *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/06/27/article-2008637-0CC1A6D300000578-418_634x389.jpg
> *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/06/27/article-2008637-0CC198D500000578-516_634x427.jpg



awesome.. have watched .. de gea.. he's good.. Fergie is rocking the transfer market this season.



XTerminator said:


> Also have Liverpool sold Meireles?! phail LFC if that's true.



FACT: meireles created as many goal scoring opportunities as luka modric last season  

Why are LFC trying to sell him?


----------



## Krow (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently, we rejected a 10 million pound offer for Diaby. 

And if Barca pay, Cesc will leave this summer. No doubts about that.

The only Arsenal transfer rumour I have liked so far is the one which links us with Juan Mata and to some extent Gervinho.

What is this crap about Alvarez?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2011)

Alvarez would be a good squad option if we ship out Rosicky.

For me,Clichy is gone as soon as a good bid comes.
Cesc is definitely a goner if they offer even 40m.But they don't have that kind of money yet.
I think Nasri will see out his contract and leave for free next summer,possibly sulking during the season.
Have to admit,it is not looking good for Arsenal at the moment.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 28, 2011)

Wenger is to be blamed as players dont have trust in his project anymore.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 28, 2011)

Juliano Belletti has retired...............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2011)

CL final 2006 cvnt!

Rumors that Real have put in a 50 m Euro bid for Cesc,just to make things difficult for Barca 

*www.redcafe.net/f64/photosheboue-334106


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 29, 2011)

Roberto Di Matteo set to return to Chelsea as assistant manager | Football | guardian.co.uk

*www.hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/ 

Let's see if he makes a 1000 days there.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2011)

^ I heard Sammy Lee has left Pool?

And De Gea has signed for the Mancs.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 29, 2011)

Not confirmed for sure but apparently yeah. Think he'll join WHam. Good luck to him.
Steve Clarke will fit in that role from First Team Coach to Assistant Manager. Wasn't he the A. Manager at Chelsea anyway?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2011)

Apparently Gervinho is having a medical at Arsenal right now.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 29, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Has André Villas-Boas Been Sacked Yet? NO.
> 
> Let's see if he makes a 1000 days there.





Stoked for De Gea.But I think the staff need to work on his communication with the defenders which is very important,he being spanish and all.

Also,  at England being 4th in FIFA rankings.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 30, 2011)

United wrap up Â£17m De Gea deal | General

Nice!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 30, 2011)

acc to spanish reports...fabregas deal is almost done...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 30, 2011)

According to them,he signed last year
and 3 weeks ago
and last monday...



XTerminator said:


> Stoked for De Gea.But I think the staff need to work on his communication with the defenders which is very important,he being spanish and all.
> 
> Also,  at England being 4th in FIFA rankings.


How do you pronounce his name by the way?Spanish commentators say David the gay.
I think I'll stay with that...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 30, 2011)

arsenal_gunners said:


> according to them,he signed last year
> and 3 weeks ago
> and last monday...
> 
> ...



lol... 

i know thats the case with news on fabregas but some reports claim that arsenal accepted 35Mil offer from barcelona..anyways lets c...also i heard now that city is after nasri now...seriously how many stars are arsenal preparing to lose....its bad times being an arsenal fan now...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2011)

I doubt we would approve the sale for just 35 million.But yeah,lets see what happens.

It just gets better
Denilson could remain at Arsenal - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## iinfi (Jul 1, 2011)

[youtube]J4NASYZS8kc[/youtube]



i sat on this today

0-100 kmph in 2 seconds...0-240 kmph in 4.5 seconds ..... Formula Rossa ....
Kingda Ka fans .. pls stay away .... 


official video
[youtube]ED_VU-knQew[/youtube]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 1, 2011)

iinfi said:


> [youtube]J4NASYZS8kc[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool....how was it??Where is this located btw??Does this belong to ferrari or they just promoted it??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2011)

Manchester City have agreed 7m fee for Clichy.
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jun/30/arsenal-gael-clichy-manchester-city
That is a fair price for him.Not really happy that we are selling him to our rivals,but that may change if we bring in a quality replacement.Clichy is a top man but has cost us too many points in the recent seasons.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 1, 2011)

lol good luck for top 4, you need it.
Now someone buy Nasri as well.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 1, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Cool....how was it??Where is this located btw??Does this belong to ferrari or they just promoted it??



here .. in abu dhabi only ....went with 3 other colleagues ...  ride was amazing mannn.... first time we sat on the second row .... 
then after 2-3 hours of roaming inside Ferrari world we thought we sud sit on it again .. 2 guys backed out ...
2 of us waited for half an hour to get the front seat .. and sat on the front seat ...  .... falling short of words to explain how the ride was .... people who v sit on such rides (like kingda ka) in the US will promptly say this is nothing ... 
but for a normal person like me 0-100 in 2 seconds and 0-240kmph in 5 seconds is something

u guys sud also go once ... hope India too gets rides like these....


----------



## Baker (Jul 1, 2011)

Some body tell me is there any channel broadcsting Copa america.....? or we may need to rely on streaming it self....?


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2011)

Stream. ^^

MyP2P.eu :: Free Live Sports on your PC, Live Football, MLB, NBA, NHL and more...
Adthenet.tv - Adthenet and Live Sports

Install vShare, Veetle and Sopcast.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 1, 2011)

uruguay to win it please.another messi wankfest is the least we need right now.


----------



## Baker (Jul 1, 2011)

hope argies can win the glory atleast this time....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 1, 2011)

Baker said:


> Some body tell me is there any channel broadcsting Copa america.....? or we may need to rely on streaming it self....?



read in dna that it will shown in a channel called kolkata TV...what the hell is that??is that even a channel??Anyone from kolkata confirm this...


----------



## Baker (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ WTF is that supposed to be....


----------



## Rahim (Jul 1, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> read in dna that it will shown in a channel called kolkata TV...what the hell is that??is that even a channel??Anyone from kolkata confirm this...



Yes it is a regional/news mashup channel.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 2, 2011)

for those interested...

East Bengal reject Blackburn friendly - Sports - Football - ibnlive


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 3, 2011)

lmao.probably realised they were too lol to play even for 90 mins against a PL team.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm glad East Bengal rejected that friendly... God knows what the scoreline would've been if they'd played!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2011)

^ Still, the exposure it would have given to Indian football would have been priceless... 



			
				Samir Nasri said:
			
		

> "With no titles under your belt, you can't be in the list for the Ballon D'Or. I came to England to get trophies because I haven't won anything in my career, apart from an U17 European Championship in 2004."



Hmm... If he moves to SW6, will he be called Samir CASHRI?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2011)

Firstly, that is a bollock argument about being in Ballon D'or list requiring a trophy.
Nasri had a big part in the end of season shambles.Missed clear cut chances and disappeared in games.Yeah,Ballon D'or material indeed.
He is just making excuses in advance to avoid the moneygrabber tag.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2011)

I though it's tabloid trash. Did he really say that?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2011)

These quotes have appeared in the reputable news sources as well.
Now Walcott is being linked with a move to Chelsea.Looks like we would have only DD and Almunia left by the end of the next week


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2011)

I only hope Wenger doesnt have to play on the field thats all


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 4, 2011)

Dont worry Eboue is there !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2011)

Up, up and Eboueeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2011)

First day of preseason and I see Cesc and co. are still here.
Win! 
Now fingers crossed for the next 24 hrs.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> These quotes have appeared in the reputable news sources as well.
> Now Walcott is being linked with a move to Chelsea.Looks like we would have only DD and Almunia left by the end of the next week



LMAO..are you serious...walcott linked now??Looks like every club is poaching on arsenal's squad..almunia not sold yet???LOL....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2011)

I like this. 
But they'll still seal up top 4 after "impressing" at the start of the season.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 4, 2011)

Its all falling apart !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2011)

It is noticeable how one man is related to all our wantaway players.The son of ousted board member David Dein,who belongs to the Usmanov camp,is the agent of Cesc and Clichy,and he works with Nasri in some capacity as well.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 4, 2011)

That's teh Tottenham way lads


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It is noticeable how one man is related to all our wantaway players.The son of ousted board member David Dein,who belongs to the Usmanov camp,is the agent of Cesc and Clichy,and he works with Nasri in some capacity as well.



hmm... i didn't know this, now it makes even more sense


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2011)

Cesc has returned for the pre season training.Clichy pictured at Man City.

Clichy completes move to Manchester City | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
It is official.Always liked the guy,hope he does well when he moves abroad...
I seriously hope we replace him in the market.Gibbs is injured all the time and the less said about Traore,the better.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It is official.Always liked the guy,hope he does well when he moves *abroad*...



vicious...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It is official.Always liked the guy,hope he does well when he moves abroad...


What the... When did Fabregas complete his move to Barca


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't wish him luck while he is at City...


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2011)

Good riddance is all I will say..! At last, goals from Clichy's side will go into City's net. He has been in backward spiral ever since 2009-10.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2011)

ico said:


> Good riddance is all I will say..! At last, goals from Clichy's side will go into City's net. He has been in backward spiral ever since 2009-10.



it will only be good riddance if you find a better replacement.. and dont count gibbs, he's always injured


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2011)

ico said:


> Good riddance is all I will say..! At last, goals from Clichy's side will go into City's net. He has been in backward spiral ever since 2009-10.



_I like the way _(TM) you ignore that your signing of the century also had the responsibility of tracking back and helping the full back rather than leaving him all on his own.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 5, 2011)

What!moderation for a lol community discussion thread? epic phail


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 5, 2011)

tevez wants to leave citeh...Yawn...i am going to sleep...


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2011)

@XT: Seems like your post got flagged by the Akismet. lol.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> _I like the way _(TM) you ignore that your signing of the century also had the responsibility of tracking back and helping the full back rather than leaving him all on his own.



This season he was playing behind Nasri who does a fair amount of defensive work,and still had a mixed season.
His positional weakness will be covered at City by their defensive mids.However he still has his concentration lapses.If he deals with them,he can be pretty formidable.

If Wenger promotes Gibbs instead of buying a first choice LB,I will finally lose faith in him.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2011)

> There seems to be excitement at Clichy leaving. Strange, cos when Cole left many Goons claimed Clichy was better! Now Clichy is gone, can someone please make me laugh even more by talking up the mediocre crock Gibbs!



One quote in the mailbox!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 5, 2011)

*www.espnstar.com/servlet/file/621691_33_preview.jpg?ITEM_ENT_ID=621691&ITEM_VERSION=2&COLLSPEC_ENT_ID=10&FILE_SERVICE_CONF_ID=33
Football | Barclays Premier League | City to demand Â£50m for Tevez | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ with today's rates.. it seems justified


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 5, 2011)

Liverpool legend Dietmar Hamann to coach Stockport Liverpool Legend Dietmar Hamann Named New Stockport Manager | CaughtOffside


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice. Wish him well. Maybe there's a place for him at Anfield in the future.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 6, 2011)

*www.espnstar.com/servlet/file/549212_33_preview.jpg?ITEM_ENT_ID=549212&ITEM_VERSION=2&COLLSPEC_ENT_ID=10&FILE_SERVICE_CONF_ID=33
Football | Barclays Premier League | Liverpool bid for Downing rejected | ESPNSTAR.com

He is not worth 20Mil...liverpool..look elsewhere..i mean how can he be valued more than young??
Rather buy mata for 20mil...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that pushes us to put a bid on Mata. Someone at least worth 20M GBP.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2011)

Coentrao signs for Real Madrid - 30M Euros.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

The Sun reports that Nasri is close to signing for City for 20m


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 6, 2011)

Its on Daily Fail also !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

20 million is great money for someone in his last year of contract.But it is not like we will see that money again,only Nasri in the blue shirt. 
Edit:The mirror says Arsenal will not sell Nasri to City.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 6, 2011)

How are you goona replace him is my question !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 6, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> How are you goona replace him is my question !



Denilson and Diaby.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

Gervinho.Even Arshavin can do the job if he is arsed.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Denilson and Diaby.


----------



## Krow (Jul 6, 2011)

Gervinho looks more like a signing to give Walcott competition than a Nasri replacement IMHO.

Plus he will some take time to adapt. I do not think he will be an instant hit. And he will be off for the ACN. Which still means that we will need someone to cover for Gervinho in January.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 6, 2011)

Your defense is still no better !


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2011)

@Rahim

Is there any special reason why you have voted for Man Utd in the above poll?


----------



## Krow (Jul 6, 2011)

^Carlos Vela is the new LB.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 6, 2011)

ico said:


> @Rahim
> 
> Is there any special reason why you have voted for Man Utd in the above poll?



Honestly i dont remember. Of course it is a mistake.


----------



## Krow (Jul 6, 2011)

I want to see us buy Sneijder. Not happening I know, but I see him as ideal material to replace Nasri.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 6, 2011)

Krow said:


> I want to see us buy Sneijder. Not happening I know, but I see him as ideal material to replace Nasri.



lol... you expect wenger to spend so much.. he would rather drink his own piss


----------



## Krow (Jul 6, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> lol... you expect wenger to spend so much.. he would rather drink his own piss


First, Wenger is not Morarji Desai.
Second, if Nasri is hell bent on leaving then there is a chance we will spend big to replace him.
Third, Sneijder = 35m pounds. Nasri = 20m. Technically, Wenger will have to pay 15m for Sneijder, which is what he paid for Arshavin.

And like I said, I know it is not going to happen, but the way i see it, he will be a great signing.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 6, 2011)

lol that


----------



## Baker (Jul 6, 2011)

FYI:copa is broadcasting in Neo sport.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 6, 2011)

Krow said:


> First, Wenger is not Morarji Desai.
> Second, if Nasri is hell bent on leaving then there is a chance we will spend big to replace him.
> Third, Sneijder = 35m pounds. Nasri = 20m. Technically, Wenger will have to pay 15m for Sneijder, which is what he paid for Arshavin.
> 
> And like I said, I know it is not going to happen, but the way i see it, he will be a great signing.



I like Messi. Messi = 100M. Joe Cole = Messi = 100M. I want us to direct exchange Joe Cole with Messi. And like I said, it's not going to happen, but the way I see it, he will be a great signing.


----------



## Krow (Jul 6, 2011)

I was always good at equations. 

Scored -1 in IIT-JEE Chemistry back in my day. 

BTW, just remembered, we have Miyachi. Wenger will probably use him to replace Nasri.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello friends, I am back after a long time. 

I sincerely hope Nasri does not sign for City. And I am happy that he has not signed yet. Skysports report that Chelsea also have an interest in him.

Blues enter Nasri chase | Manchester City News, Fixtures, Results, Transfers | Sky Sports



Rahim said:


> Honestly i dont remember. Of course it is a mistake.



You seriously...voted for the Red Devils in the poll?:flu-surprised1: I thought you were their supporter.

Interesting article.

AdiÃ³s Carlos Tevez? Why no one will be crying for the Argentinian | Daniel Taylor | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Krow (Jul 6, 2011)

I seriously hope we can ship Nasri off abroad.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 6, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> You seriously...voted for the Red Devils in the poll?:flu-surprised1: I thought you were their supporter.


You see even Manc supporters hate Manutd. They just don't "know" it. 



Krow said:


> I seriously hope we can ship Nasri off abroad.



No club other than City will be willing to pay that price for him since he is less than a year under contract.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> No club other than City will be willing to pay that price for him since he is less than a year under contract.



stupid club.. they did the same with de jong.. 6 months left on contract, and they pay some 15 mil for him .. strange...


----------



## Krow (Jul 6, 2011)

Selling him for less abroad is better than getting more cash by selling to rivals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

ico said:


> @Rahim
> 
> Is there any special reason why you have voted for Man Utd in the above poll?



Just look at his avatar.It's like me putting on Cashley!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 6, 2011)

^That avatar will remain.........


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2011)

yea, I like Heinze too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

Gervinho has Arsenal medical | Arsenal News, Fixtures, Results, Transfers | Sky Sports
Gervinho deal nearly done!


----------



## Krow (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad at least one signed.


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2011)

Owen Hargreaves launches his fitness channel on YouTube.

YouTube - owenhargreavescb


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 6, 2011)

Good signing and at a really good value.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2011)

Someone suggested Arsenal sign Hargreaves.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 6, 2011)

^he's a good player  Highly unfortunate though.

Btw,Villa refuse Downing to Liv and Charlie Adam to Liverpool is almost done.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 6, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> ^Charlie Adam to Liverpool is almost done.


Sauce?


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 6, 2011)

Nah,confirmed.Medical pending thats all.
*lfc.tv/YGz


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

ico said:


> Owen Hargreaves launches his fitness channel on YouTube.
> 
> YouTube - owenhargreavescb



Even though he has made millions doing nothing,that is a bit sad.

Has anyone seen pictures of Wenger on holidays?Water slide in reverse.Fvcking hell!Didn't know the man had it in him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 6, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Has anyone seen pictures of Wenger on holidays?Water slide in reverse.Fvcking hell!Didn't know the man had it in him.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

Spoiler



*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01340/Arsne_02_1340018a.jpg
*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01340/Arsne_01_1340017a.jpg
*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01340/Arsne_04_1340020a.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 6, 2011)

*www.espnstar.com/servlet/file/624580_33_preview.jpg?ITEM_ENT_ID=624580&ITEM_VERSION=2&COLLSPEC_ENT_ID=10&FILE_SERVICE_CONF_ID=33
Football | Barclays Premier League | Liverpool agree Charlie Adam fee | ESPNSTAR.com

phew!The midfield surely looks crowded now...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Even though he has made millions doing nothing,that is a bit sad.


Well atleast he is not sitting on his ass with his money...atleast he is working hard to get back...thats good to see..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 6, 2011)

^^good signing



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Even though he has made millions doing nothing,that is a bit sad.



that is so wrong.. as if he wanted to be injured.. you talk of him like he's a mercenary ... he always gave it his all and you would say he should have refused the money..... which professional player refuses money these days?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 6, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> phew!The midfield surely looks crowded now...
> .


Shelvey, Spearing, Lucas, Meireles, Henderson, Adam, Gerrard, Aquilani. 

Someone has to leave. I think Shelvey will be off on loan, and Aquilani will be sold. Just hope Raul stays.


```
Lucas/Spearing
                    Meireles/Henderson         Adam/Gerrard
```

Think we'll play 4-3-3 and Gerrard to be part of that front 3, maybe Lucas, Meireles, and Adam providing the midfield while Gerrard, Suarez, and Kuyt up front. Carroll and Henderson as very good subs/starters.
One thing is sure we have plenty of choice.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Shelvey, Spearing, Lucas, Meireles, Henderson, Adam, Gerrard, Aquilani.
> 
> Someone has to leave. I think Shelvey will be off on loan, and Aquilani will be sold. Just hope Raul stays.
> 
> ...



i thought aquilani will make a comeback to liverpool...didn't juventys back off from buying him???

Cnn ibn claims that nasri sold to city for 19Mil..can anyone confirm this?

meanwhile doni has almost signed on for liverpool & johnson has signed a contract extension


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^good signing
> 
> 
> 
> that is so wrong.. as if he wanted to be injured.. you talk of him like he's a mercenary ... he always gave it his all and you would say he should have refused the money..... which professional player refuses money these days?



How many people in the world get a paid sick leave as long as footballers like Hargreaves do?That too on multi million dollars?Hard to sympathize with him on that front.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 7, 2011)

7.5M GBP. Pretty decent value.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 7, 2011)

Tottenham Chairman Daniel Levy says Luka Modric understands he will not be sold


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 7, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> i thought aquilani will make a comeback to liverpool...didn't juventys back off from buying him???


I am not sure about Alberto to be honest. Personally I honestly don't see a place for him. But if Meireles is indeed sold as it was rumoured previously which I hope not, then surely Aquilani will talke his place. In any case we'll see either one of Meireles or Aquilani this season.



> meanwhile doni has almost signed on for liverpool & johnson has signed a contract extension


Johnson deserved a contract. But sigh, I get the feeling that Johnson will play at LB by default next season. Arrival of D(h)oni means Brad Jones is going.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 7, 2011)

lfc daglish is doing so well in the transfer market... Instead of just bringing in spanish imports... Good wheeling and dealing
now adams is gone.. Who are we gonna get? Looks like we are going to stay inhouse and use anderson/cleverley for CAM , just hope anderson stays fit for the whole season.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 7, 2011)

English Spine FTW !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 7, 2011)

Adam is not English.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 7, 2011)

Who was talking about him ?


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 7, 2011)

Wes Brown (and JOS too,almost) to Sunderland 
Great servants to the club,best of luck to them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2011)

Dang!Another one that got away.


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2011)

what about Giggs?


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 7, 2011)

He's still there


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 8, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Wes Brown (and JOS too,almost) to Sunderland
> Great servants to the club,best of luck to them.



is it the same 12Mil combo for both these guys & gibson or is it a separate deal??


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 8, 2011)

12 For Sheasy , Brown and Gibbo.

I am sad about Sheasy . Gibbo can stay on for another year ! 

All the best lads !


----------



## dalglish_7 (Jul 8, 2011)

In reference to the poll, there isn't any team which I hate.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 8, 2011)

The poll is a farce ! 

No Liverpool in that xD !


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

dalglish_7 said:


> In reference to the poll, there isn't any team which I hate.






How can you like Chelsea   ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 8, 2011)

He is Daglish fan and he a Man utd fan


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Charlie Adam officially signed for Pool.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 8, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> 12 For Sheasy , Brown and Gibbo.
> 
> I am sad about Sheasy . Gibbo can stay on for another year !
> 
> All the best lads !



really??Because i haven't heard any news of transfer for gibson..so was it just for these two players??

Seriously mods,pls remove the poll...

Also in reference to adam transfer..i heard there is a rider that they will have to loan out a player or something along with 7.5Mil...Can anyone confirm this?

*www.football-pictures.net/data/media/557/Samir-Nasri-Poz.jpg
Football | Barclays Premier League | Nasri ready to play out Arsenal contract | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 8, 2011)

ico said:


> what about Giggs?



What about him?

BTW, Whatever happened to Messi and Argentina? Why are they playing so badly in Copa America? Given Messi's abilities and recent form, winning the Copa should be a cakewalk for them.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 8, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> is it the same 12Mil combo for both these guys & gibson or is it a separate deal??



12 million! Brown left for just 1 mn  Not sure whether Gibson is leaving to'Shea deal was done yesterday,official Sunderland players,them


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 8, 2011)

Liverpool looking for a new stadium and are ready to Quit Anfield ! 

Well done !


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 8, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Liverpool looking for a new stadium and are ready to Quit Anfield !
> 
> Well done !



Good.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Man Citeh have sold naming rights to their stadium - Etihad.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2011)

Sponsoring themselves.The cvnts!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 8, 2011)

That's the mirror's headline. No decision has actually been taken yet. Would prefer rebuiliding of Anfield myself, and would only want a new stadium if rebuiliding is not worth it or unfeasible. Don't fancy having an atmosphere like Arsenal's, it's(ours) on a low aready.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2011)

Arsenal and Liverpool's atmospheres were never comparable really.Location of the club,fan base etc. factor more than stadia.
Anyway,a new stadium is the only way to compete these days,unless you have got benefactor money.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 8, 2011)

No I simply mean the atmosphere visibly worsened from Highbury to Emirates. And I do expect the same to happen to us.
If we can rebuild Anfield to a 55-60k seater, we can really compete. And a 70k+ stadium isn't worth it by any means. It's Liverpool, not London, don't think we call fill up that many seats week and week out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 8, 2011)

FC Twente stadium collapses, killing one and injuring 16 | Football | guardian.co.uk

Horrible


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 8, 2011)

Happened yesterday.

also lol at all those who think Etihad translates to United 

*easycaptures.com/fs/uploaded/488/0179483568.jpg





> Abu Dhabi state owned airline that has never made a profit decides to chuck £30m pa at Man Citeh. That'll be an arms length commercial deal.Cost pa for Allianz for naming right for Munich stadium: £4m.Looted.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2011)

What a farce!Arsenal's deal with the Emirates till 2020 is worth 100m.Arsenal are a much bigger brand than City and the stadium had the Emirates name since the beginning.
Are UEFA in a position to act?Or will they act?I say - no.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 8, 2011)

they cant coz there's a shirt sponsorship involved too,within the deal.so that settles it.

Emmanuel Adebayor: Roberto Mancini Is Not Man Enough | CaughtOffside Emmanuel Adebayor: Roberto Mancini Is Not Man Enough | CaughtOffside


...and Essien could be out for 6-8 months with a ACL injury just sometime back.Big loss for CFC if confirmed by the club.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2011)

Essien is the midfield version of RvP.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2011)

*news.arseblog.com/index.php/2011/0...seblog+News+-+the+one+stop+Arsenal+news+site)


> Many Arsenal fans were expecting a left back to be added to the shopping list after the experienced Frenchman was sold earlier this week for around £7m, but when pressed on the reason for the sale, Wenger told Arsenal Player, “The reasoning is that Kieran Gibbs at some stage has to get a chance to play. And Gael had only one year to go.
> 
> “I rate Gael very highly but I rate highly as well Kieran Gibbs, and he is now at an age where he has to play. And that’s the main reason behind that, to give Gibbs a chance”.


Maybe it is a smokescreen to keep the prices down.I am just clutching at straws here.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 8, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Liverpool looking for a new stadium and are ready to Quit Anfield !
> 
> Well done !


Heard that,
*img714.imageshack.us/img714/8062/shameonyou.jpg

Ehh.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 9, 2011)

*www.espnstar.com/servlet/file/612576_33_preview.jpg?ITEM_ENT_ID=612576&ITEM_VERSION=1&COLLSPEC_ENT_ID=10&FILE_SERVICE_CONF_ID=33
Football | Barclays Premier League | Flanagan pens new Liverpool deal | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## iinfi (Jul 9, 2011)

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-6yhKplOnU8g/ThMDCRifRSI/AAAAAAAACE0/0UyzzkJGZKI/s1600/In+Arsene+Wenger+We+Rust.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Fabio Cannavaro has RETIRED from football.*


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 9, 2011)

yeah,sad for him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2011)

England's women team out on penalties in the WC semi final vs France....


----------



## iinfi (Jul 10, 2011)

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-6yhKplOnU8g/ThMDCRifRSI/AAAAAAAACE0/0UyzzkJGZKI/s1600/In+Arsene+Wenger+We+Rust.jpg


----------



## Krow (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks like Almunia and Bendtner are on their way out. No one seems to know where. Just hope we sign more than "one or two".


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 10, 2011)

Levy threatened me - Modric | News



> "I reminded the chairman of our gentleman's agreement when we were in Dubrovnik last summer and I agreed a contract extension with Tottenham," Modric told Croatian newspaper Sportske Novosti.
> 
> "At that time, I had an open chat with Levy - that if a bigger club came in with a concrete offer, we would consider it and agree the best solution for all concerned.
> 
> "Now Levy doesn't want to talk to me and said there is no possibility that I can leave Spurs. He threatened me - he said if I didn't accept the club's stance, they would make me sit on the bench or in the stands."



Ahh, Spuds...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 10, 2011)

On the contrary quite a nobish thing to do from Modric. Spurs have complete and I mean COMPLETE right to make hit sit on his arse for the rest of his contract.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2011)

He should have thought before signing the contract.However,they wouldn't pay his astronomical wages and keep him on the bench.Spuds will have to give in.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 10, 2011)

He prolly believed Levy when he said they'd let him leave for a bigger club....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2011)

If he really wants out,he'll be sold.There is nothing a club can do if the player wants to leave.
Would be fun if he scored some own goals on the opening day


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 11, 2011)

No wonder Chelsea fans are sucking up to him because they want him.
Levy is right to not sell him though,but its upto Modric whether he wants to stay.Tottenham can win trophies if their players dont leave.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2011)

^ Bobatov?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 11, 2011)

Robbie Keane.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 11, 2011)

Chris Smalling signs a new long term contract.

Manchester United Official Web Site - Chris Smalling signs new contract at Manchester United


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2011)

Wenger has said that Cesc and Nasri are staying at Arsenal.Confirmed that Gervinho has signed in his Malaysian press conference.According to the twitter feeds of journos there.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 11, 2011)

^what would arsene like more? a player leaving on a free transfer next season or a transfer this time itself?

good for arsenal if they both stay.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2011)

He is insisting on keeping Nasri this time,even if he doesn't sign a new contract.Maybe he hopes that Nasri would mellow a bit and sign during the season.Personally I would like him to go and have the club do whatever it takes to keep Cesc.
Gervinho deal is finally confirmed.
*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lo5xccpNoo1qgqytao1_500.jpg
No,really
Gervinho agrees deal to join Arsenal | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 11, 2011)

guys what do u think abt mcfc's 400 mil deal(it dwarfs Arsenal's deal like anything)... bending the FFP to the limit ...will uefa do something or not.. or will we have roman getting some friend's oil company to sponsor him next?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 11, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> guys what do u think abt mcfc's 400 mil deal(it dwarfs Arsenal's deal like anything)... bending the FFP to the limit ...will uefa do something or not.. or will we have roman getting some friend's oil company to sponsor him next?



I am Manchester City. Me facial expression to FFP is:

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/archive/7/73/20110128203738!Trollface.png


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 12, 2011)

Fergie in his interview: "I dont think he's coming to United.He's agreed to go somewhere else,or he could stay at Arsenal too."

Reverse Psychology,perhaps?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 12, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Fergie in his interview: "I dont think he's coming to United.He's agreed to go somewhere else,or he could stay at Arsenal too."
> 
> Reverse Psychology,perhaps?



i kinda believe him, arse wont sell to us


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 12, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Fergie in his interview: "I dont think he's coming to United.He's agreed to go somewhere else,or he could stay at Arsenal too."
> 
> Reverse Psychology,perhaps?



so citeh then???I don't see how the arsenal board will let him go for nothing next season really....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 12, 2011)

Dont know how much it is true but apparently the Red Devils are preparing a 35m bid for Sjneider.

Man Utd eye record £35m Wesley Sneijder deal | The Sun |Sport|Football


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> so citeh then???I don't see how the arsenal board will let him go for nothing next season really....


Yeah. He can sign a pre-contract with any club in January if they let his contract run down.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2011)

By selling him we will get at least 20m for a replacement.Next year we will have to do it all by ourselves.A club like Arsenal can't afford to blow 20 million for one year of Samir Nasri.Sell him and bring a quality replacement like Mata.


----------



## Krow (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Wenger believes that we can win something this season and hopes that will make Nasri stay. We can't become a feeder club for Man City honestly.

IMHO we should simply buy a quality replacement, who can give him competition for a year. Then even if he goes next year, we will not have a problem.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 12, 2011)

How are you gonna buy a Quality replacement ? Do you have the money or do you have a manager who would do that ?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 12, 2011)

Why nobody says a word about copa america here?


----------



## Krow (Jul 12, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> How are you gonna buy a Quality replacement ? Do you have the money or do you have a manager who would do that ?



We have the money. Silly of you to even mention that.

Arsene may not be the manager to buy a replacement before a player leaves though. But you never know which youth player might shine next season.

Gervinho is a Bendtner replacement (right sided attacker).

Only two more signings. One in defence, preferable CB as LB is not coming. And one guy to fill in with as many goals when RVP is not around. Even an experienced GK will be awesome to help SZCZ develop.

--------------SZCZ-----------
--Sagna--TV--DJ/KOS--Gibbs--
---------Song/Frimpong------
Jack/Lansbury----Cesc/Ramsey
Gervinho--------------Nasri/Arshavin
------------RVP/Chamakh---------


Hmmm.... Needs improvement.



ajai5777 said:


> Why nobody says a word about copa america here?



Nobody cares. :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2011)

All the tournaments this summer have been pretty dull to be fair.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2011)

Not too inclined with Internationals that much tbh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2011)

SWP
yfrog Video : *yfrog.com/m92k0z - Uploaded by phillo1524
Retard

Malaysia vs Arsenal 
Home | Arsenal Player


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 13, 2011)

nice vid.. all of 'em look happy except obertan

[YOUTUBE]fotAeGt50JY[/YOUTUBE]

rio asks anderson - are you gonna study here.. you can't study here.. 

1:21 - obertan is like WTF am i doing here? why am i here? 

the best is in the end when fergie is funny and he hits berba for wearing his cap wrong


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 13, 2011)

Should be titled as cvnts go to Harvard. 

Liverpool start clear-out by selling Paul Konchesky to Leicester | Football | guardian.co.uk

hell yeah


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Should be titled as cvnts go to Harvard.



LFC_fan the bitter


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2011)

4-0 win for Arsenal.Goals for Ramsey,Theo,Vela and Rosicky.
Denilson subbed in 20 mins


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 13, 2011)

Rumours again or true???

Manchester United all set to seal Wesley Sneijder deal for 35 million pounds - The Times of India

Manchester United close in on £35million Wesley Sneijder | The Sun |Sport|Football

Citeh reject bid for Tevez from Corinthians.

Manchester City reject Corinthians' Â£35m bid for Carlos Tevez | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Liverpool start clear-out by selling Paul Konchesky to Leicester | Football | guardian.co.uk
> 
> hell yeah


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Should be titled as cvnts go to Harvard.



Considering them cheap labourers in merseyside are'nt worthy enough even to be allowed to enter the campus,why not


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 14, 2011)

Stewatrt Downing fee agreed - 20M GBP!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 14, 2011)

downing fee accepted for liverpool...Seriously 20Mil???Wtf????


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah fee has been agreed but not confirmed whether it's 20M GBP.

Reds agree Downing fee - Liverpool FC

Andy Carroll will seriously benefit from his crosses IMO, I hope we have a good plan.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 14, 2011)

^ Spunking mental amounts of money on average/above-average British talent (Carroll, Downing, Adam, Henderson)?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Spunking mental amounts of money on average/above-average British talent (Carroll, Downing, Adam, Henderson)?


Adam's price was fair. 
Fair comment but I didn't  see you comment the same for Mancs when they signed Phil Jones, Ashley Young, de Gea (not British but hell a lot paid for). 
Or is it due to our past failures that it's much easier to take a pop?


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 14, 2011)

Confident that Downing will be a good signing (if he fits in).Where would that leave Adam who has a poor passing rate than even Darron Gibson?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2011)

Downing not coming to Arsenal?Really?
Phew!

I saw a bit of yesterday's game and Arshavin has shaped up!Expecting a big season from him.New boy Jenkinson looked pretty solid as well.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Adam's price was fair.
> Fair comment but I didn't  see you comment the same for Mancs when they signed Phil Jones, Ashley Young, de Gea (not British but hell a lot paid for).
> Or is it due to our past failures that it's much easier to take a pop?



Yes, your transfer record was a factor. But the Mancs gor Ashley Young, who is arguably a better player than Downing and not just a one-trick pony.
Phil Jones - heard you lot lost out on him. He is younger and had a good U-21 tournament, whereas Henderson flopped badly there.

Adam could possibly turn out to be the best of that bunch. But would he get into the team when all your mids are fit?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Where would that leave Adam who has a poor passing rate than even Darron Gibson?


wtf 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Yes, your transfer record was a factor.


Yup.



> But the Mancs gor Ashley Young, who is arguably a better player than Downing and not just a one-trick pony.


Arguably  If Downing's a one trick pony, his "tricks" of crosses is the one which we need the most. Seriously. 

Here are some stats I got from RAWK.



			
				Twitter said:
			
		

> OptaJoe Opta Sports
> 56% - Downing, Adam & Henderson created 239 chances in the PL last season, equivalent to 56% of Liverpool's 2010-11 total (429). Blueprint.
> 7 hours ago
> 
> ...



I don't like to justify by stats but these are quite decent stats to have and are what we need and if he continues in the same vein, he'll seriously improve the team.




> Phil Jones - heard you lot lost out on him. He is younger and had a good U-21 tournament, whereas Henderson flopped badly there.


Younger? 
And no I will not dismiss a player having one bad tournament. At this point both are equally good/bad signings.
Though I will admit, out of all our signings, Henderson is a luxury one in a sense that we didn't need a Central Midfielder immediately when we were signing Adam anyway. But same can be said of Phil Jones as Mancs already have 3 quality CBs, and he's luxury signing for them.



> Adam could possibly turn out to be the best of that bunch. But would he get into the team when all your mids are fit?


Certainly. Gerrard isn't that fit as he used to be, and more likely to be played in front 3, or in right and so I expect Adam to get a lot of games.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 14, 2011)

^ By younger, I meant young and English centre-back.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2011)

Henderson is also a young and English Central midfielder who can play in the right as well.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 14, 2011)

> Adam could possibly turn out to be the best of that bunch.



 66% pass success,and a hit-and-hope approach.he's only good for set-pieces and that's about it.

I wont comment much on Liverpool's signings and lol at them unless they start showing their true colors as the season progresses.

Konchesky lol.Pretty sure you wanked about him when he signed as well


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Konchesky lol.Pretty sure you wanked about him when he signed as well


If you had typed Joe Cole that would have made some sense. But Konchesky? WTF?
Seriosuly if you want to WUM, at least do it properly without letting yourself look like a n00b


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *If you had typed Joe Cole that would have made some sense.* But Konchesky? WTF?


So, you wanked about Joe Cole???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2011)

ico said:


> So, you wanked about Joe Cole???


lol 

I was happy about his signing...but it turned to be an epic fail.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 14, 2011)

^ There was a *reason* we let him go.


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2011)

^ There was a *reason* why Liverpool signed him. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> ico said:
> 
> 
> > So, you wanked about Joe Cole???
> ...


seriously?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2011)

ico said:


> seriously?


Surely you are on a wind up now?


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sir Alex Ferguson denies Manchester United interest in Wesley Sneijder | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> If you had typed Joe Cole that would have made some sense. But Konchesky? WTF?
> Seriosuly if you want to WUM, at least do it properly without letting yourself look like a n00b



all i said was that it could be a possibility.But looking at your reply,pretty much affirms my doubts 

idc about the phail Liverpool signings.the fact that a teenager opts for Sunderland instead of Liverpool is enough to let the poor club be 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Sir Alex Ferguson denies Manchester United interest in Wesley Sneijder | Football | guardian.co.uk



it is pretty much useless quoting the newspapers these days.You never know what the truth is unless it is officially declared on the club websites.Remember Ronaldo?Fergie clearly stated "he's not for sale" and ronaldo was off to madrid in less than a month.

Also,Patrick Vieira has retired.Roy Keane wants to say goodbye  Too bad the 'Gooner' doesnt want himself to be associated with Arsenal anymore.

New role for the legendary Patrick Vieira at Manchester City - Manchester City FC


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2011)

Ferguson has lied about transfers before .I hope he is not doing so now though.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 14, 2011)

*s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/full/345932632.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJF3XCCKACR3QDMOA&Expires=1310648525&Signature=VOVd81dGVhLnQkAgpHMEOqo8A5M%3D


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 14, 2011)

^ At last, there's some hope for Denilson & Diaby if they change their nationality!!


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 14, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ferguson has lied about transfers before .I hope he is not doing so now though.



someone's scared


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2011)

The last thing I want to see is Utd. solving their long persisting CM problem with Wesely f-ing Sneijder while Wenger is doing nothing.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 15, 2011)

I dont think he'll come.And modric and nasri will stay too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2011)

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/wenger-my-team-is-not-defensively-weak


> Wenger - My team is not defensively weak
> 
> By Giuseppe Muro
> 
> ...


*electrofishstudios.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/fuuuuu.jpg


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2011)

Just sign Samba and be done with it. 20 points salvaged against the likes of Stoke.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 15, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The last thing I want to see is Utd. solving their long persisting CM problem with Wesely f-ing Sneijder while Wenger is doing nothing.



SAF has denied any interest in Sjneider.

Sir Alex Ferguson denies Manchester United interest in Wesley Sneijder | Football | guardian.co.uk

Eidur Gudjohnsen poised to join West Ham on a free transfer.

Eidur Gudjohnsen poised to join West Ham on a free transfer | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Krow (Jul 15, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The last thing I want to see is Utd. solving their long persisting CM problem with Wesely f-ing Sneijder while Wenger is doing nothing.


Mancs signing him would make me say:
*electrofishstudios.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/fuuuuu.jpg

A lot of people are losing faith in Wenger. IMO this season is going to be a make or break for him. Win nothing and he will be out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2011)

For me this window _is_ make or break for him.So far he has made no effort to solve our problems.All he has done is put more reliance on youth like Gibbs and Jenkinson.
On top of that you have the Nasri situation where he is prepared to take a 20m hit 

If the club are in a "sell to buy" position and are aiming for CL qualification for the time being,just come clean.The majority of fans would have no problem.
Saying that we have enough cash for strengthening and are aiming for the title,like they are saying, should see Wenger held accountable for not doing the job properly.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2011)

Time to fvck up big time L'Arsene.

But knowing him he'll not fvck up enough...


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 15, 2011)

United launch their 2011-12 away shirt
*cdn.caughtoffside.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/man-united-away-shirt-hernandez.jpg

Not too impressed tbh.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2011)

^ Looks a lot like our home kit!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice reception in China.
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x335/jul_11/zp_119249914SM024_Arsenal_FC_T_8419.jpg?ic=ab23b0T
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x366/jul_11/zp_Wenger_face_change_da_ADF4C_7504.jpg?ic=050f49T
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x343/jul_11/zp_Walcott_Wilshere_Rams_ADF51_7720.jpg?ic=0e6124T

Cesc FÃ¡bregas has been 'kidnapped' by Arsenal, says Catalan mayor | Football | guardian.co.uk


> Cesc Fábregas has been 'kidnapped' by Arsenal, says Catalan mayor
> • Midfielder's home-town mayor pleads for player to return
> • 'The English should behave properly,' he says
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 16, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> United launch their 2011-12 away shirt
> *cdn.caughtoffside.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/man-united-away-shirt-hernandez.jpg
> 
> Not too impressed tbh.



LOL...is this to confuse sneijder into believing this is inter milan...??Sry man utd but cmon the resemblence to inter is uncanny...

Sneijder will feel like home in this kit


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 16, 2011)

Stewart Downing & AS Roma keeper Doni have signed for Liverpool.Official.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Stewart Downing & AS Roma keeper Doni have signed for Liverpool.Official.



these yanks are spendin man... lfc fans have been alien to such treatment


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 16, 2011)

Luka Modric's transfer request:

*www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/4ae06.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> these yanks are spendin man... lfc fans have been alien to such treatment



I am not convinced at all with the quality of their signings,never mind the prices.But I'll hold my laughs till I see what Arsenal do.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 16, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Luka Modric's transfer request:
> 
> *www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/4ae06.jpg



LOL..hahaha....i am peacock..u gotta let me fly...best dialogue from the other guys....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I am not convinced at all with the quality of their signings,never mind the prices.But I'll hold my laughs till I see what Arsenal do.



they might not be fancy signings but i've gotta belief that they're gonna work, because all of them have done well in the PL, esp. downing who has been consistently good for the past seasons and LFC needed a LM desperately  
the bottom line is Carroll has to be a success, if Carroll fails, LFC's plan falls apart


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 16, 2011)

heard last time that arsenal is after lukaku...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2011)

Hangzhou Greentown v Arsenal kicking off at 5.

Arsenal concede from a set-piece  
Massive flap from Mannone.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> they might not be fancy signings but i've gotta belief that they're gonna work, because all of them have done well in the PL, esp. downing who has been consistently good for the past seasons and LFC needed a LM desperately
> the bottom line is Carroll has to be a success, if Carroll fails, LFC's plan falls apart


Certainly I hope so. IMO Suarez is the key though.
But when anyone speaks of "proven in PL" Robbie Keane comes to my mind


----------



## Krow (Jul 16, 2011)

^Suarez and RM are both pretty good. But making Carroll the centre of your attack is a mistake IMHO. I don't know what your Plan B is TBF.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Hangzhou Greentown v Arsenal kicking off at 5.
> 
> Arsenal concede from a set-piece
> Massive flap from Mannone.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2011)

We'll probably play 4-4-1-1 with Carroll or Kuyt up front; Downing, Gerrard playing wide; Suarez in the free role and Lucas and Meireles at the center. Adam will be an option to play in the center, and so will be Henderson on the right. 

As a plan B, we could play a 4-3-3 maybe. Kuyt, Gerrard, and Suarez can be a good front three with Lucas, Meireles and Adam at the center and full backs providing the width.

It may not be that much apparent but we do have a lot of options even if our signings look like "average" to rival fans.

For a Net Spend of 35-40M GBP, we have got Suarez, Carroll, Henderson, Adam, Downing, Doni and lost Torres, Babel, Konchesky, etc. We can also sell more deadwood and players surplus to requirements like Aquilani and get about 10-15M GBP in fees, which can be invested in getting a new Left Back.

I don't think we are doing that badly as people are trying to say.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2011)

1-1 FT.Some clearcut chances missed by Theo in the end.Good run around for the team.
Defense is very shaky still.Only Vermaelen is looking good...


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 16, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal concede from a set-piece





Wenger pissed at Mancini for wanting Nasri


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 16, 2011)

No he is pissed at his comments to media and rightly so.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 16, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> We'll probably play 4-4-1-1 with Carroll or Kuyt up front; Downing, Gerrard playing wide; Suarez in the free role and Lucas and Meireles at the center. Adam will be an option to play in the center, and so will be Henderson on the right.
> 
> As a plan B, we could play a 4-3-3 maybe. Kuyt, Gerrard, and Suarez can be a good front three with Lucas, Meireles and Adam at the center and full backs providing the width.
> 
> ...



I am not wrong to say that Liverpool have been the busiest in the market this time.And whoever says this team is weak is a fool.However,much depends on how they perform as a unit,and I prefer to base that judgement during the course of the season. 

Personally think they need to improve their defence.barely won (4-3?) against the lol chinese team Guandong.

btw Liverpool 6-3 Malaysia.their defence sure is leaky.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 17, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> I am not wrong to say that Liverpool have been the busiest in the market this time.And whoever says this team is weak is a fool.However,much depends on how they perform as a unit,and I prefer to base that judgement during the course of the season.
> 
> Personally think they need to improve their defence.barely won (4-3?) against the lol chinese team Guandong.
> 
> btw Liverpool 6-3 Malaysia.their defence sure is leaky.



i agree with you...liverpool needs to improve their defence...they need new legs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 17, 2011)

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg741/scaled.php?tn=0&server=741&filename=4knrc.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## XTerminator (Jul 17, 2011)

those nepalis are crazy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 17, 2011)

Denilson has gone home to Sao Paulo.
He has confirmed that on his twitter.Loan deal.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 17, 2011)

[youtube]sbiIjmrIEls[/youtube]
‪Dubai Mall - Underwater Zoo - Penguin dive‬&rlm; - YouTube

i shot this yday... dont miss the last part where they shoot out of water


----------



## Krow (Jul 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Denilson has gone home to Sao Paulo.
> He has confirmed that on his twitter.Loan deal.



Waiting for it to be announced. Hope Bendtner and Almunia leave soon too.


Gunnerblog and Arseblog say we signed Joel Campbell, a Costa Rica teen striker.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2011)

People who have seen him play rate him very highly.We should always look to sign the best youth players.


----------



## Krow (Jul 18, 2011)

Agreed completely, but it is slightly disheartening to see no experienced signings.

Gervinho is a good one, but is yet to be tested.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like Mame Biram Diouf is off to Blackpool.Sad,think he had a future at United.


----------



## Krow (Jul 18, 2011)

Japan wins the women's World Cup!!!! What a.moment for the country. they went down twice only to equalise both times including a 117 min equaliser and then won on penalties. this is the first time they beat usa in 26 matches. and what a way to do it.  Historic win.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 18, 2011)

^Great news 
BTW Argentina lost on penalties in QF against Uruguay as Tevez missed his penalty


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 18, 2011)

Brazil lost on penalties too 

[youtube]ryU811jzgn0[/youtube]

lol at elano and the third brazilian penalty


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 18, 2011)

tevez deal agree atleast acc to mancini...so aguero coming in??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 18, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> tevez deal agree atleast acc to mancini...so aguero coming in??



Tevez deal finalized.

Manchester City accept new bid from Corinthians for Carlos Tevez | Football | The Guardian

After Argentina going out of Copa America on penalties, , it was the turn of Brazil too to crash out. 

Brazil, Chile fall to shock Copa America defeats - Hindustan Times


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Looks like Mame Biram Diouf is off to Blackpool.Sad,think he had a future at United.



Didn't he dissappear "from the face of the earth" eventually coming back


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 18, 2011)

He did that before he was about to get married .

Do you blame him ?


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2011)

why so many Dioufs these days?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 18, 2011)

He was suppose to be " The One " !


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2011)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/06/Diouf_cropped.jpg/600px-Diouf_cropped.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2011)

lol even he was missing for a while 
Premier League - El-Hadji Diouf 'goes missing' - Yahoo! Eurosport


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2011)

Gerv is ours.The stupid regulatory process is finally done.
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/jul_11/gun__1310980150_gervinho_sign1.jpg
Glad he sorted his hair out.Expect to see him in action vs Cologne on Saturday.

Denilson statement on Arsenal.com


> "I move away with sadness because I have so many friends at Arsenal and everyone has always been so supportive towards me.
> 
> "I want to say thank you to the Club, and of course, also a big thank you to all the Arsenal fans who are very special.
> 
> "I'm now focused on doing well in Brazil next season, but will always be looking out for the Arsenal results. It is a great Club with many great players, a good team spirit and a top-class manager. I wish you well for next season."


Good luck to him,hope he brings his career back on track.Never one for the English league.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thibaut Courtois is a Chelsea player now.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 18, 2011)

Arsenal have another Booker T


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 18, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Arsenal have another Booker T



Ha ha . EPIC !


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 18, 2011)

xterminator said:


> arsenal have another booker t



lol...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2011)

> In response to some (actually reasonably ambiguous) words from Roberto Mancini about Samir Nasri, Wenger said on Saturday: "These comments are not allowed. They are against the basic rules of football and Roberto Mancini should be informed. What we want is respect - we will not comment on footballers at other clubs. It's time football in England came back within basic rules...This comment is absolutely out of order."
> 
> And Arsenal suit Ivan Gazidis followed up on Monday: "We don't do our business in public."
> 
> ...



Pot... Kettle...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Pot... Kettle...




That's you in fact.Chelsea are the champions of underhanded sh1te and tapping up.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2011)

^ I just pointed out something I came across. 

Still bitter about Cole? Thought Clichy was better than him anyway...


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 18, 2011)

Wengira is sure upto her dance of death 



Liverpool_fan said:


> lol even he was missing for a while
> Premier League - El-Hadji Diouf 'goes missing' - Yahoo! Eurosport


----------



## Krow (Jul 19, 2011)

Joel Campbell's deal fell through.

But Gazidis said we will buy players. Hope we strengthen defensively too.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 20, 2011)

tevez deal off...it has collapsed...still there is time to fix it...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2011)

Krow said:


> But Gazidis said we will buy players. Hope we strengthen defensively too.





> November 2008: Peter Hill-Wood assures everyone that Arsenal have plenty of cash to spend. "He certainly has money if he wants to spend it. There have been suggestions we keep stopping him from buying - that is not the case."
> 
> January 2009: Peter Hill-Wood assures everyone that Arsenal have plenty of cash to spend. "We have got money, but I am not sure we are going to spend it."
> 
> ...



Ahem.......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2011)

^^All spin on things.I am growing cynical about those statements.Maybe they just say it to get season ticket renewals.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2011)

It's all about money. One way or another.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 20, 2011)

Luis Suárez double takes Uruguay past Peru and into Copa América final.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 20, 2011)

*images.football365.com/11/07/800x600/HarryRedknappandLukaModric_2621924.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 20, 2011)

Epic


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 21, 2011)

Chelsea bid 18Mil for lukaku...was on the cards really...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zwfhU2M5Vbk[/YOUTUBE]
Classy guy.Love him.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 21, 2011)

^nice.

Meanwhile United thumped Seattle Sounders 7-0 earlier today.
Scorers:Rooney[3],Owen,Park,Obertan and Diouf.


----------



## dinga03 (Jul 21, 2011)

eagerly waiting for the rematch of ManUtd vs Barca (to be played in the States)...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2011)

BBC Sport - Arsenal bid for Everton defender Phil Jagielka rejected


> Everton have turned down a £10m offer from Arsenal for England defender Phil Jagielka.


It would be incredible if we could sign him.But Everton are demanding double that price.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 21, 2011)

^^^Isn't everton broke...???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2011)

They don't have to sell to keep afloat.They are not broke like say,Valencia.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> ^^^Isn't everton broke...???



Not sure of broke, they are surely a joke


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 21, 2011)

_Everton have turned down a £10m offer from Arsenal for England defender Phil Jagielka._



Sigh Arsenal do something


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2011)

10M? Are they taking the piss?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2011)

^^That's how we roll 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Not sure of broke, they are surely a joke



If you compare the wages and league positions of the two,the joke is on Liverpool.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If you compare the wages and league positions of the two,the joke is on Liverpool.


If you compare the ticket prices you lot pay for and what you get, the joke's on Arsenal.

Not that I disagree that we have been a complete joke in last 2 years.
But then Everton have been a joke  for over 2 decades...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2011)

The wages are directly related to the quality of players while the ticket prices are governed by many factors.
But I see where you are coming from


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2011)

lol in our case wages are not even related to quality of players(Jovanovic @ 60-80k, Joe Cole @80k+  ). Need no reminder for that. Damn we need to really get rid of the deadwood pulling out wages week after week.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2011)

Hence my point about Everton being better managed than Liverpool,at least in the past few seasons.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 21, 2011)

Managed better in past few seasons? Of course. They even had a better manager first half of last season. 
But the bitter and bile nature of their fans will always make them look like a joke. Their relative "bad luck", poor finances and the resulting lack of success have made them closet-Mancs and considering their history and the fact that they are a Merseyside club, it's sad to see. Not that they are unique in gobshitery...but still.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Alexis Sánchez, blaugrana | FCBarcelona.cat


sanchez is a barcelona player now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2011)

Surely they can't afford Cesc now?Heck,he wasn't even their no.1 priority.
It is pathetic that their valuation of Sanchez is more than Cesc.Go home and wank Barca.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm sick and tired of players going to Barcelona and Real Madrid,just because it is their 'dream to play for them'. And end up warming the bench for a few seasons and then go somewhere else.

I hope Fibreglass doesnt end up at Barca.Would be good if he stays at Arsenal.we need some star players in this league ffs.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2011)

It has always happened.Like it or not,they are giant clubs and have always had a big influence over the players from South America and Southern Europe.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 22, 2011)

even if fabregas does go to barca...where the hell would he play?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2011)

Bench when everyone is fit. With Sanchez coming in, I scarcely see Iniesta pushed in attacking three. Iniesta is prone to get injured though, and then is where Fabregas will play. And he's young enough to be Xavi's long term replacement.



XTerminator said:


> I'm sick and tired of players going to Barcelona and Real Madrid,just because it is their 'dream to play for them'. And end up warming the bench for a few seasons and then go somewhere else.
> 
> I hope Fibreglass doesnt end up at Barca.Would be good if he stays at Arsenal.we need some star players in this league ffs.



Liverpool, Manchester United, Chelsea, Arsenal, City, etc. also make "smaller" clubs sick and tired just because of the "player's dream". And they end up being crap or sitting on the bench many times as well.
I don't think we have any right to have a moral high ground. Though that doesn't make me any less pissed when my club is concerned.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 22, 2011)

Luka Modric will make Spurs fans Sick by looking to join a bigger club ! That always happens !


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 22, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Liverpool, Manchester United, Chelsea, Arsenal, City, etc. also make "smaller" clubs sick and tired just because of the "player's dream". And they end up being crap or sitting on the bench many times as well.
> I don't think we have any right to have a moral high ground. Though that doesn't make me any less pissed when my club is concerned.



Can 'smaller' clubs afford players like Fabregas or Sanchez? I dont ever think Everton or Bolton or even Newcastle will ever bid for players with huge wages.I do agree that our clubs do tap up the young talent these 'smaller' clubs produce,but that is bound to happen eventually,isnt it?

I dont mind big clubs in England buying players unless they arent rotting on the bench or dont feature as regularly as you would like.Problem with Barca/Real is that they have too many quality players for a single position,so the probability of those players going to waste is higher than most other clubs they can play for.

For Germany,it is Bayern Munich,who's the top dog when it comes to these matters.Bayer Leverkusen,Dortmund who produce,get young talent,always end up being the bridesmaids instead of the brides.That should change.

I'd also like the French clubs not to become feeders to other 'big' clubs,but they themselves cant help it as they need all the cash they can get from selling the top dogs.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Can 'smaller' clubs afford players like Fabregas or Sanchez? I dont ever think Everton or Bolton or even Newcastle will ever bid for players with huge wages.I do agree that our clubs do tap up the young talent these 'smaller' clubs produce,but that is bound to happen eventually,isnt it?


"Smaller" clubs "poach" talent similarly from "even smaller" clubs, offering them "huge" wages with respect to the current club's standards. It's a big chain, everyone does that. 



> I dont mind big clubs in England buying players unless they arent rotting on the bench or dont feature as regularly as you would like.Problem with Barca/Real is that they have too many quality players for a single position,so the probability of those players going to waste is higher than most other clubs they can play for.


Often they do. Not in scale of Madrid though.



> For Germany,it is Bayern Munich,who's the top dog when it comes to these matters.Bayer Leverkusen,Dortmund who produce,get young talent,always end up being the bridesmaids instead of the brides.That should change.





> I'd also like the French clubs not to become feeders to other 'big' clubs,but they themselves cant help it as they need all the cash they can get from selling the top dogs.


Completely agree to both points. PSG have big money these days btw (like City), let's see if they manage to build something, being the only(?) club in Paris can only help.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ what kind of new money have PSG come into?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 22, 2011)

Qatar.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2011)

Apparently Cesc is not on the plane to Germany for the weekend friendly because of his "injury".This Barca business is really hurting our pre season preparations.

Barca have done an unusual deal with Roma.Bojan has been sold for 12 million Euros on the condition that Barcelona will buy him back for 13m 2 years later.
Feels to me like a loan against him to get Fabregas money.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Absolutely bizarre 'loan' deal. Roma help develop Bojan for 2 seasons and when he is ready to step up, Barca will snatch him away for an extra 1M!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 23, 2011)

Roma have the option of paying 28m more if they want to keep him in the event Barca want him back. 
Smart deal from Barcelona.

*articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.c...83826_1_liverpool-fc-ian-ayre-indian-football

Come to Delhi plox.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Absolutely bizarre 'loan' deal. Roma help develop Bojan for 2 seasons and when he is ready to step up, Barca will snatch him away for an extra 1M!!!!



I think this is solely done to get some money for Cesc.They are skint but are desperate for him.In fact some Barca guy is in London right now.
Still can't see them having the 40 odd million required.Maybe Jeffren is next.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Here's a conspiracy theory:



> I've just been reading about Bojan's transfer from Barcelona to Roma, and find the arranged deal to be unbelievably in favor of the selling club.
> 
> 12 million euros is cheap enough for a little forward with an eye for goal, but realistically the fee (should Roma wish to keep him beyond 2012-13) is closer to 40 million. That is an awful lot of money and I simply cannot see Roma paying that much! So it seems more likely that the deal is effectively a two-year loan as Barcelona would then buy him back for just 13 million.
> 
> ...



Hmm.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think there is any conspiracy involved.It is just a great deal for all parties involved.
Barca get liquidity for Cesc+Their player develops at Roma.
Roma gets a good player for 2 years,practically for free.
Bojan gets playing time at a good club.


----------



## Krow (Jul 23, 2011)

Barca put an 88 million euro release clause in Thiago Alcantra's contract. And they refuse to meet our tiny 40 million valuation of Cesc.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 23, 2011)

^


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2011)

AFC: Szczesny, Jenkinson, Vermaelen (c), Koscielny, Gibbs, Song, Wilshere, Ramsey, Walcott, Gervinho, Chamakh.

Cologne vs. Arsenal is on right now.

And Gervinho scores his first for Arsenal.Great run and finish.Quality ball from Jack.

Gervinho 2nd 

Carl Jenkinson OG from outside the box 

Stream here If anyone is interested in watching a game of great attacking play and continuous defensive fvck ups.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 23, 2011)

Liverpool 2 behind Hull meanwhile


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 23, 2011)

Meh.

I'll wait until the season for anything anyway. 

*i712.photobucket.com/albums/ww122/SerenityReed/oh-noes-everybody-panic.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 23, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Carl Jenkinson OG from outside the box



was it a long-range strike? 

[youtube]kS4cjju_BoA[/youtube]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 23, 2011)

Thierry Henry would have been proud. 

Andy Carroll  What looks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2011)

2nd half is typical pre-season.Really disappointed with the overall defensive performance.The back 4 panic every time a long ball is played.
We will be in for it unless Wenger gets serious in the next 30 days.

FT-2-1 Arsenal
Conor Henderson stretched off


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 23, 2011)

Just hope pre-season is not an indication of the season to come.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 23, 2011)

We're having a good pre season though 

saw some good interplay between evra and young.. looks like the partnership is developing


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 23, 2011)

The own goal is a thing of beauty...

But seriously,things are not looking good


----------



## iinfi (Jul 24, 2011)

disaster for chelsea fc


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2011)

Drogba is quality.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 24, 2011)

i think he meant disaster for giving him just a year's contract extension and not 4 



> This will be my eighth season at this club and it means a lot for any striker to stay that long at Chelsea.



Gudjohnsen,Shevchenko,Crespo will all agree


----------



## Krow (Jul 24, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 2nd half is typical pre-season.Really disappointed with the overall defensive performance.The back 4 panic every time a long ball is played.
> We will be in for it unless Wenger gets serious in the next 30 days.
> 
> FT-2-1 Arsenal
> Conor Henderson stretched off


Feel bad for Henderson. I still remember that delightful curving free kick he had taken. Hope he does not turn out to be this season's Frimpong.


axes2t2 said:


> The own goal is a thing of beauty...
> 
> But seriously,things are not looking good


Things are not bad either. Major positives are in our attack. Only need some defensive signings. That will solve some of our major problems.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 24, 2011)

Angry Chinese Arsenal Fans Burn Barcelona Shirt (Video) | CaughtOffside


did they say "f*** you barca" ? 



> Expect Xavi to state that the Barcelona shirt that was burned is in fact greatly missing the city and wishes to be allowed to return as soon as possible.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 24, 2011)

The "go home and wank" banner was cool,burning stuff is not.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 24, 2011)

Nepalis are one crazy bunch of people.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 24, 2011)

Fans which burn shirt are attention whores anyway.


----------



## Krow (Jul 24, 2011)

Sigh @ shirt burners.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2011)

They can burn the shirt because of its ugliness though.

Fvcking hell.Lansbury posted a picture of him in a mankini. 
What has been seen....

[YOUTUBE]u9VwVeCgcRs&feature[/YOUTUBE]
Twat


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 25, 2011)

ye loled at that


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 25, 2011)

Luis SuÃ¡rez and Diego ForlÃ¡n shoot Uruguay to record 15th Copa AmÃ©rica | Football | The Guardian

Well now please come back to Liverpool ASAP Luis.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 25, 2011)

Chicago Fire 1-3 Manchester United.

Manchester United Official Web Site - Chicago Fire v Manchester United match report


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2011)

Eboue,JET and surprisingly Lansbury are all on the probable exit list this week


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 26, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> They can burn the shirt because of its ugliness though.
> 
> Fvcking hell.Lansbury posted a picture of him in a mankini.
> What has been seen....
> ...



MUAHAHAHA...this is EPIC FAIL!!!
Seriously i don't know what football would be like without balotelli....


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 27, 2011)

Barcelona Star Xavi Once Again Totally Disrespects Arsenal: ‘Tapping-Up’ Continues | CaughtOffside

easily the worst transfer saga ever


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2011)

I think Cesc will stay if they can't cough up before the Emirates cup,which begins on Saturday.



			
				Conor Henderson said:
			
		

> I have damaged my ACL and lateral meniscus and will miss rest of season.I'm absolutely devastated but am determined to come back stronger!


Very sad for him.Maybe Lansbury will get another year because of his injury?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 27, 2011)

Aguero says City move is almost finalized.

Sergio AgÃ¼ero close to completing Â£38m move to Manchester City | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Krow (Jul 27, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Very sad for him.Maybe Lansbury will get another year because of his injury?



Every season we have a player who misses out. I just hope Lansbury is loaned out instead of sold out.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 27, 2011)

Aguero quality player. Considering his age, profile, and recent prices, quite a decent deal as well.


----------



## Krow (Jul 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Aguero quality player. Considering his age, profile, and recent prices, quite a decent deal as well.



Yeah. Better than the 50 mil you lot got for T.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 27, 2011)

I wont be surprised at all if Citeh win the league this season


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 27, 2011)

City will do a Chelsea 2003-04 this season.


----------



## Krow (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't know if they will be able to win it. Second place looks likely. Hope they don't sack managers like Chelsea.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 27, 2011)

^ You know that's inevitable. Don't you. Mansee, Chalsee sab behen behen


----------



## subashj (Jul 27, 2011)

i love every club other than man chest hair united..its aweful it totally sucks...especially previously bald head rooney..cmplte disgrace


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 27, 2011)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2011/7/25/1311599613617/The-Gallery-Liverpool-004.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 27, 2011)

subashj said:


> i love every club other than man chest hair united



 been a long time since we saw one of those wetbacks come here professing their hatred towards United


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 27, 2011)

subashj said:


> i love every club other than man chest hair united..its aweful it totally sucks...especially *previously bald head* rooney..cmplte disgrace



Epic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2011)

subashj said:


> i love every club other than man chest hair united..its aweful it totally sucks...especially previously bald head rooney..cmplte disgrace



*sneijdercafe.freeforums.org/images/smilies/1233445870_ae19b02.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Feel bad for Conor


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 28, 2011)

Aguero signs 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Epic



omg didnt note that before


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 28, 2011)

Arsenal close to sign Mata? Another piece of coup that will be.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 28, 2011)

so aguero switch is more or less confirmed...great buy for citeh...



subashj said:


> i love every club other than man chest hair united..its aweful it totally sucks...especially previously bald head rooney..cmplte disgrace



i have said this before..mods pls remove the poll...this is not which club u hate the most thread...its football thread....



Liverpool_fan said:


> Arsenal close to sign Mata? Another piece of coup that will be.



really???I thought valencia were not willing to see him..ahh where is liverpool's bid...were they not interested??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 28, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> really???I thought valencia were not willing to see him..ahh where is liverpool's bid...were they not interested??


I don't think we are. We have already signed Downing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2011)

It depends on the future of Cesc like all of our transfers .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Don't you think this Cesc saga is holding you back in the transfer market every year? Your dealings hinge around one player staying or leaving.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 28, 2011)

^ While they are blaming Barca, their board is laughing their arse off with the flurry of pounds.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2011)

Cesc leaving means major changes in the midfield,and even the way we play.So that has to be a major concern for Wenger in the transfer window.Everyone he buys,must be compatible with the plan B as well.Nasri's future depends on Cesc too.
Not sure what is stopping him from buying a defender though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 28, 2011)

Mata would be a good signing even if Fabregas stays at your club. And if he leaves he'll become even more important. Delaying the transfer just due to Cesc is a poor excuse, it's not like your club is short of cash either, quite the contrary in fact. Any way deal looks well on its way. Though sources are not reliable.


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2011)

Appears Mata is in London?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Mata would be a good signing even if Fabregas stays at your club. And if he leaves he'll become even more important. Delaying the transfer just due to Cesc is a poor excuse, it's not like your club is short of cash either, quite the contrary in fact. Any way deal looks well on its way. Though sources are not reliable.



We simply wouldn't sign him if Cesc stays,in my newfound realistic/cynical opinion.
More interested in the Samba rumors atm.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Would rather Mata replace Nasri than Cesc..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2011)

Mata is the more creative type,I think he will replace Cesc.However if we sell Nasri and buy Mata+keep Cesc,I will go bonkers in a good way!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2011)

Pool lost again... 3-0 to Galatasaray.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 29, 2011)

Baros scored 

The best position of Mata is LF .

He is not effective playing down the centre ! Nasri might switch to centre !


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 29, 2011)

Valencia is down in the dustbin.Sad to see that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Pool lost again... 3-0 to Galatasaray.



Yeah we've been pretty shite. Speaking of shite, how is Torres doing these days?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2011)

^ Already opened his account against Wycombe and hit the post in another game. Much better that losing 3-0 to Hull City and 3-0 to Gala and shipping 3 goals in each pre-season game, I presume.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2011)

Today's transfer rumors-Mata and Joel Campbell(!) deals near completion.Improved bid for Jagielka coming,and club ready to tell Barca to piss off.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Already opened his account against Wycombe and hit the post in another game.


That's it? 



> Much better that losing 3-0 to Hull City and 3-0 to Gala and shipping 3 goals in each pre-season game, I presume.


Certainly, but that's not much to hold on to.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2011)

^ Wait and watch.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2011)

I wish I could say the same.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 29, 2011)

Must be some fan wearing the Torres shirt who scored 

Btw i wrote an article on Man City's chances this season.Do give it a read and tell me how it is.

Two Footed Challenge - Manchester City - Dark Horses For The Title?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2011)

^ Nope, it was the main man himself. Only more blonde.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 29, 2011)

torres is a good striker.needs better support though,and dont see drogba giving it.Needs Anelka behind him,but he doesnt seem to have the legs anymore


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2011)

^ Eggjaktly! Hence the chase for Modric/Pastore.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2011)

> First of all,let me set the record straight.I’m a Manchester United supporter,and hate Man City from the heart.As David Beckham said just a few days back - “There is only one club in Manchester,and it is Red.”


Manchester United are not even in Manchester.  If there's one club in Manchester, that's Manchester City. Get your facts right.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 29, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Manchester United are not even in Manchester.  If there's one club in Manchester, that's Manchester City. Get your facts right.


Utd is a Manchester based team. It doesn't matter where the stadium is.

And Manchester advertises Old Trafford as a tourist attraction.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2011)

^ Matters in the context of the David Beckham dig. 
And in that respect, a fun fact for ya - Manchester City = Most successful club in Manchester


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 29, 2011)

Counter fun fact for you - Manchester United = Most successful club in England 
#19


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2011)

But not in Manchester.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 29, 2011)

England > Manchester


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 29, 2011)

What a sad sad argument !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> What a sad sad argument !



*i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll146/nickdead66622/ridiculous.gif


----------



## fanky (Jul 29, 2011)

I assume my NV is re-syncing  sf 

escorts I accidentally cut it on with the drives out

sf asian escorts Now drives 1-3 

and the power button are on constantly and drive 4 is flashing. And I 

can't locate it in raidar etc. If so any idea of how long ti would take 

all four drive are 500gigs.   sf 

escort I'm waiting to sf asian 

escort migrate my data to my Ultra 4.


----------



## fanky (Jul 29, 2011)

BABEL *ing Bradpitt. Fantastic direction! 4 stories moving together in synchronization..never to miss. 
__________________
Kiran Kumar R


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 29, 2011)

That is a funny Gif


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 29, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ Matters in the context of the David Beckham dig.
> And in that respect, a fun fact for ya - Manchester City = Most successful club in Manchester



Becks knows better.and its not based on the context of location,but association.United are associated as a Manchester club,even though they are based outside.

Arsenal Suffer Another Major Injury Blow | CaughtOffside


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2011)

meanwhile sell Diaby.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2011)

> Arsenal have been dealt another injury blow with the news midfielder Abou Diaby will miss the first 10 weeks of the season.


Except the 10 week post-surgery period ends in August.

Wenger press conference


> "Cesc is torn between to loves. I can understand that but we want to be certain about his commitment"
> 7 minutes ago
> Wenger - Nasri will play tomorrow. "Samir loves the Club. We read that he and Cesc are somewhere else every day. But they are still here"
> Wenger: "He [Fabregas] is just coming back from injury and we have to make sure that he is focused on being with us"
> ...




Also says Lansbury still has a chance to play  for Arsenal this season.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 29, 2011)

As a football fan,this situation at Arsenal should be resolved though,I hope.

Annie Eaves Barcelona DNA Alexis Sanchez Cesc Fabregas Sergio Busquets Xavi - Annie Eaves - MirrorFootball.co.uk


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Krow (Jul 30, 2011)

Really disgusting what Barca are doing. Just make a damn bid worth considering and we sell. Simple.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2011)

They have some of the most absurd logic.
We signed two of their teenagers this year,by paying whatever compensation UEFA deemed right.They now come out and say the boys were worth 6 million,so give us Cesc for 29m.

Fvck off.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 30, 2011)

Whether they pay 30M or 300M, we all know it will lead to the same end.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 30, 2011)

Torres scores for Chelsea 
*i56.tinypic.com/2utqiat.jpg


Also,
Santos In Outrageously Racist Ad Campaign Ahead of Japan Tour | CaughtOffside

I dont know what to say


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabianski, Jenkinson, Koscielny, Djourou, Traore, Frimpong, Wilshere, Nasri, Gervinho, Arshavin, Van Persie

Subs: Sagna, Vela, Ramsey, Song, Squillaci, Mannone, Eboue, Gibbs, Chamakh, Afobe, Bartley.

Cesc enjoying the sun.

Zonal marking on set pieces.That is new for us.

Gerv runs down the left and feeds RVP,who expertly finishes it.

DJ and Squillaci mistakes inside 3 minutes mean Boca are level at 2-2.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 31, 2011)

btw just saw this

[youtube]XrGZOqpE92g[/youtube]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 31, 2011)

gerrard is out till september..now the henderson deal kind of makes sense...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol,Theo called ESPN half-time show and owned Robbie Savage,who was mouthing off about him.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vJTToprZbv0[/YOUTUBE]

what a sweet finish!.... Owen's finishing is amazing man


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel dirty to indulge in the world of twitter rumors but


			
				MattLawExpress said:
			
		

> Heard there could be a little surprise for arsenal fans at today's emirates cup





			
				GuillemBalague said:
			
		

> #AFC think they've secured Mata



*kermitbale.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/kermit1.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 31, 2011)

Owen has had a pretty good pre-season.still doesnt guarantee him a starting place in the team.Cleverley has shown good link-up with Carrick,though i prefer Anda-son with carrick as the main midfield partnership.Hoping for Fletch to get well soon.


----------



## Krow (Jul 31, 2011)

About time we got our defensive act together. I mean one season of defensive miracles was enough entertainment for our rivals. 

Not trying to belittle a positive attacking performance, but I have had enough of our late giveaways. :/

I remember Arsenal.com calling us the 'comeback team of the season' after we drew Portsmouth 2-2 at the Emirates (we were 0-2 down till 70 mins). That season we used to fight back up from 2 goals down. That was better than fighting hard to blow four goal leads.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2011)

So apparently the surprise is not Mata but Henry getting a few minutes in an Arsenal shirt.Don't know how that will work out,but it would be incredible nonetheless.

edit;maybe not.Some legal hitch.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 31, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Owen has had a pretty good pre-season.still doesnt guarantee him a starting place in the team.Cleverley has shown good link-up with Carrick,though i prefer Anda-son with carrick as the main midfield partnership.Hoping for Fletch to get well soon.


the main reason he should not be a starter is that he will break down after 5 games. He's best as a sub. And i would love cleverley to do well. Cleverley+ fletcher would be awesome.



Krow said:


> About time we got our defensive act together. I mean one season of defensive miracles was enough entertainment for our rivals.
> 
> Not trying to belittle a positive attacking performance, but I have had enough of our late giveaways. :/
> 
> I remember Arsenal.com calling us the 'comeback team of the season' after we drew Portsmouth 2-2 at the Emirates (we were 0-2 down till 70 mins). That season we used to fight back up from 2 goals down. That was better than fighting hard to blow four goal leads.


the truth is that your defensive fuk ups used to be earlier in the match , now they are at the end of the match. Understand.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 31, 2011)

Quite Possibly the Worst Dive the World of Football Has Ever Seen (Video) | CaughtOffside



Holy mother of god.German DFB Pokal saw a 10-0 win to a team yesterday,and it has happened yet again today.

LiveScore.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2011)

Szczesny Sagna Koscielny Vermaelen Gibbs Song Wilshere Gervinho Ramsey Rosicky Van Persie

First choice defence.Let's see how they fare.

Fvck.Wilshere subbed with muscle injury.

1-0 HT.RVP header from FK.

Henry's pass cuts through the defence.Bartley OG.
6 mins to win our own trophy.

FT 1-1.
Henry having a quiet word with Nasri.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 31, 2011)

Arsenal fans booing their team


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2011)

Boos are the result of last season.Can understand why they would do it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 31, 2011)

It's because of wenger.. Simply sign a defender man.. Why is it so fuking difficult?


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 31, 2011)

Enough of this bs.If wenger wants to compete for top honours,he must realise that his current squad is shite and spend some $$$ getting some world class players,atleast in defence,for starters.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 31, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Enough of this bs.If wenger wants to compete for top honours,he must realise that his current squad is shite and spend some $$$ getting some world class players,atleast in defence,for starters.



*www.gifsforum.com/images/gif/disapoint/grand/208ttt0.jpg.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 1, 2011)

^ the wire ftmfw 

According to news reports,Sneijder has refused to rule out a move to Man United.Don't know what the truth is,but I'd really like to see him here.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 1, 2011)

Valencia signs new 4 year contract.

Antonio Valencia signs new four-year contract with Manchester United | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2011)

> Barcelona president Sandro Rosell has claimed Cesc Fabregas is their “unique and final objective” - but wants the Arsenal captain to help pay his transfer fee.
> 
> The Spanish club want Fabregas to waive around £4m to help get the deal done and have also gone to an Asian sponsor to raise money for the transfer fee.
> 
> ...


Barca


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Barca



17Mil for mata...damn that is a good deal...i was thinking more on 20-25Mil line for him...

Arsenal bid for Juan Mata rejected - ESPN Soccernet

sry for the last comment...i thought the deal was sealed


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 2, 2011)

Citeh can be good as Barca, says Toure. 

Manchester City can be as good as Barcelona, states Yaya TourÃ© | Football | The Guardian

Sneijder offer accepted by Inter. 

Manchester United offer Wesley Sneijder accepted Inter Milan set give permission discuss personal terms - Transfer News - MirrorFootball.co.uk


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 2, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Citeh can be good as Barca, says Toure.
> 
> Manchester City can be as good as Barcelona, states Yaya TourÃ© | Football | The Guardian
> 
> ...


They also say that Berbs is leaving to PSG for 18m. Not happy but 18m is a good deal.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 2, 2011)

Mirror are a not a reliable source . 

According to them Cesc is at Barca Nasri is at City .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2011)

> Barcelona's final offer for Arsenal midfielder Cesc Fabregas (24) is 37M (incl 5M from player's pay-cut) plus 5M variables. [radio marca]


We are chumps if we sell for that.


----------



## Krow (Aug 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We are chumps if we sell for that.


Must be a part of our charity efforts if that is true.

To be honest, if Cesc does not go now, he may never go there. Alcantra is growing brilliantly. They would not need Cesc and will keep lowballing. 

Instead, we should sell Nasri for 20m or so. And get Mata.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2011)

In 2 days we have the team photo shoot and open training session.Let's see if Cesc turns up there as the captain.


----------



## Krow (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm... Hope this is over and done with asap, whichever way it goes. Palermo's Pastore has a higher price tag than what Barca want to pay for Cesc. I'd bet my eggs Cesc >>>> Pastore.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2011)

I am sure that Cesc will command 50+ million if he is in open market.But he has forced our hand.


----------



## Krow (Aug 2, 2011)

Easily 50m. Wish we weren't imploding season after season. A couple of trophies every now and then reduces wantaway players I'm guessing.


----------



## dinga03 (Aug 3, 2011)

Though i am not Arsenal fan, i think Fabregas should be sold and then invest the money to buy some good players. He is very good, i agree, but he is taking lot of attention. 

Learn from Liverpool last season. Selling Torress and getting mid level strikers is better than having one solid striker (injured most of the season).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 3, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We are chumps if we sell for that.



If that's Euros then you lot are getting rigged big time.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 3, 2011)

Barca will always play hardball with you as they dont need Cesc. He is a luxury in that side and not a necessity.

You wont get a good fee for him IMO . Not giving Nasri a big big pay rise would be a better option as I dont see Mata coming eighter .  His release clause is out of your reach now !


----------



## dinga03 (Aug 3, 2011)

no matter what happens in this transfer market, but still had a feeling that ManUtd will win EPL. CL depends on who they buy this summer


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 3, 2011)

dinga03 said:


> no matter what happens in this transfer market, but still had a feeling that ManUtd will win EPL. CL depends on who they buy this summer



Cannot say for sure. Each year it's getting harder. Sad to admit, but Citeh will give some serious competition this time. 

Regarding UCL, we have to hope that Barca will have a bad day someday in the knockout stages and gets knocked out before reaching the semi-finals.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 3, 2011)

Football is a funny game . We were wrote off at the beginning of last year . City will be challengers that is for sure . Let see . 

Liverpool , City , Arsenal , Chelsea , MUFC . 5 teams that have the POTENCIAL to go for the title .

Time to buy a TV !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> If that's Euros then you lot are getting rigged big time.



Yeah that is in Euros.Even if it were in pounds it is too low.But there is not much we can do if Cesc has effectively gone on strike,which is the talk in some circles.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 3, 2011)

Title race? Us? I don't see it frankly.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 3, 2011)

^"wrote off"


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Title race? Us? I don't see it frankly.



That was to make you feel good  .


----------



## Krow (Aug 3, 2011)

Arsenal for top spot!!! Me Me Me!


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 3, 2011)

You still havent signed a defender yet !


----------



## Krow (Aug 3, 2011)

TV is as good as a new signing. And we signed Jenkinson. And Bartley is also there.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 3, 2011)

sry arsenal fans but unless they bring fresh signings...i don't see how they will be title contenders & if they indeed lose nasri & cesc...i may put them near spurs in epl table...arsenal's defence like liverpool is erm bad...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 3, 2011)

Never make the mistake of underestimating Arsenal. They will always begin to "impress" whenever you downplay them. :/
And their fans absolutely thrive in being underestimated and then proving their naysayers wrong.

The reverse if also true, never overestimate them either...


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## dinga03 (Aug 4, 2011)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dinga03
> no matter what happens in this transfer market, but still had a feeling that ManUtd will win EPL. CL depends on who they buy this summer
> 
> ...



Utd and Chelsea will be the main contender.. City/Arsenal might be dangerous at times, but they will fail when needed to win the most..

for CL, Barca needed to be beaten at some stages, they are so good, hahaha..
I think only Chelsea and Arsenal can definiltely beat them


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

Arsenal will come out strong will be there in the mix till march. Then you all know what happens  .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2011)

Members day today.Interesting to see if Cesc gets presented as captain in the open training session.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 4, 2011)

^ Eboue to Galatasaray, 3.5M GBP.


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2011)

NOOOOO PLZZZ NOOO...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2011)

Let's face it.
Eboue is a dumbass.I have had enough of him after the Liverpool penalty incident.
However,I am worried that his replacement is a youngster bought from Charlton reserves.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

You need to replace Eboue ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Eboue is a dumbass.




*img179.imageshack.us/img179/5382/arseneebouexu5.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't blame it on Henry,
Don't blame it on the referee,
Don't blame it on the injuries,
Blame it on Eboue...
*www.gifsoup.com/webroot/animatedgifs5/2538393_o.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Let's face it.
> Eboue is a dumbass.I have had enough of him after the Liverpool penalty incident.







> Reading the gossip this morning and see that a deal could be sealed between Arsenal and Galatasaray for Eboue. Looking at the fee I thought we had done a nice piece of business there, 3.5M is great. Then I realised that this fee was in fact being paid *BY *Galatasaray and *NOT *Arsenal, amazing piece of negotiation! Who said Arsenal had lost their touch when it comes to transfers, sell ice to the Eskimos we could!



Blehehehehehe.... 

Oriol Romeu signs!!

ORIOL DEAL COMPLETED | Latest Chelsea News | Team & Transfer News | Chelsea FC | Chelsea

19 year old defensive mid from barca B. 



> The deal includes a buy-back clause of 10 million Euros after a year, rising to 15 after the second year.



Oriol Romeu signs for Chelsea | FCBarcelona.cat

Those Catalan cvnts want to avoid a repeat of the Cesc saga.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 4, 2011)

Why we no sign a center back and a Left Back.


----------



## Krow (Aug 4, 2011)

Eboue gone?  He is a dumbass, but off the field, he is the best.
Waiting for Nicklas, Almunia to leave.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 4, 2011)

Would be hilarious if Almunia is not sold.


----------



## Krow (Aug 4, 2011)

We should have signed:
Stekelenberg (hope the spelling is alright)
Mata
Baines
Jagielka
<Insert name of defensive midfielder>

And we should have sold:

Bendtner
Eboue
Almunia
Nasri

by now.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 4, 2011)

Would be more hilarious if Alumnia does not leave and no GK is signed 

@Krow

Where are you planning to play Mata ?


----------



## Krow (Aug 4, 2011)

Good thing is we got rid of Denilson and Clichy. And acquired Gervinho. Jenkinson seems ok, but poor kid will be abused if he makes a few mistakes because of the timing of his signing.



xtremevicky said:


> Would be more hilarious if Alumnia does not leave and no GK is signed
> 
> @Krow
> 
> Where are you planning to play Mata ?


In place of Nasri/Arshavin as LAM/LF. A central role may be on the cards but unlikely because if Cesc leaves then Nasri will be brought in there.

Most prolly, Almunia will leave and no GK will be signed. We have three GKs. Szcz is good, needs more games. Fabianski looked decent last season. Mannone is a good backup.

The real problem lies in front of the GK.

I think it is time RVP is made captain. We should not have a captain who is not sure whether he wants to stay or go. If he really wanted to be here, he would have announced it and told the Barca idiots to come back when they had enough money.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Would be hilarious if Almunia is not sold.



Who would buy him?He would probably be released at the end of his contract.We pay our "deadwood" huge wages that no one else can match.Not surprising that we have failed to offload even a single fringe player.Even Denilson went on a loan.Eboue is worth more than 3.5m GBP as being reported,but we took a hit to offload him.Bendtner would have cost 25m,including wages, to Sporting had his deal gone through.
The wage structure at Arsenal needs a review.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Ml3DVX8oXt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 4, 2011)

Chelsea complete signing of Oriol Romeu from Barcelona. 19-year-old midfielder becomes second signing of the summer. Player joins from Barcelona for £4.35m.

Chelsea complete signing of Oriol Romeu from Barcelona | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2011)

Cesc took part in the open training at the members day.All the players introduced together so the club avoided the captaincy issue.

Arsenal 125 fact-First hat-trick at Highbury was scored by Henry King in 1914.Funny when you look who scored the last hat-trick.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 5, 2011)

Ron is still unstoppable.

Cristiano is still Ron-stoppable | The Sun |Video|Sport|Football


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 5, 2011)

Cesc bid rejected by arsenal...looks like cesc is staying....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2011)

Arsenal reject latest Barcelona bid for Cesc Fabregas - ESPN Soccernet
Yeah,looks like Kroenke was there yesterday to back the decision.

CL playoff draw in 15 mins.Anyone but Rubin Kazan please.

Arsenal vs. Udinese.Decent draw with them having weakened in this transfer window.


----------



## Krow (Aug 5, 2011)

Wooohoooo! With the rejection, I hope the board told them that this is not the vegetable market where lowballing can work!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank Cesc as well, he never puts in a transfer request does he, unlike a certain gentle(wo)man who played for us.


----------



## Krow (Aug 5, 2011)

He's maintained his dignity for sure.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2011)

According to L'Equipe,Wenger has changed his stance and is prepared to cash in on Nasri,provided we secure Mata.

Yes please!


----------



## Krow (Aug 5, 2011)

^Yes PLEASE!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 6, 2011)

BBC reporting that Gazidis meets Barca representatives today.There is also some uncertainty over Cesc being on the plane to Portugal for tomorrow's friendly 
BBC Sport - Arsenal chief meets Barcelona over Fabregas deal

Sounds like he hasn't traveled.Must be some progression in the negotiations 


> Sky Sports sources understand that Arsenal have rejected Barcelona's latest bid for their captain Cesc Fabregas.
> Sky Bet Odds
> 
> Fabregas is 7/4 to stay at Arsenal this summer with Barcelona 4/9 to sign him. Bet now.
> ...


*www.skysports.com/story/0,,11095_7081319,00.html

I would be a bit surprised if they come up with 45 million Euros this season.Another matter if we lower the price.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Thank Cesc as well, he never puts in a transfer request does he, unlike a certain gentle(wo)man who played for us.



On the other hand,Cesc and Darren Dein(he is really out to fvck us over) pocket 4 million GBP if he is sold without a request.

Wenger on signings.


> “No, not at the moment,” Wenger replied. “We hope to give you some good news soon. Next week, something might happen.”



This situation is a mess.


Spoiler



*s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/full/365261839.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJF3XCCKACR3QDMOA&Expires=1312580927&Signature=SRle7pTtGUtObM7sT3hTHP1EeX4%3D


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2011)

We are getting back to our English backbone.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 6, 2011)

Talking of English players : Wilshere,Walcott and Gibbs out with injuries 
What a sh1t day!Let's hope Arsenal score a big win tomorrow to lift the mood a bit.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xnjR9mVhrkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> [YOUTUBE]xnjR9mVhrkQ[/YOUTUBE]



damn scholes still got it...nice...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Talking of English players : Wilshere,Walcott and Gibbs out with injuries
> What a sh1t day!Let's hope Arsenal score a big win tomorrow to lift the mood a bit.



LOL...for how long???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 6, 2011)

Loads of rumors linking Sneijder with City.Redcafe is going to collapse if this goes through.
Oh,and this means there is only one place for Nasri to go


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, 36m transfer fees and 500k a week shock.
I would puke if he goes to City.

In other news, Obertan to Newcastle for 3m.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll hang around in Cafe Rouge for a bit if this deal goes through


----------



## Krow (Aug 6, 2011)

500k a week??????? What a rumour! Wenger would buy 3 players in as many weeks with that much money.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 6, 2011)

Its Euros BTW.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 6, 2011)

EUROS? Even for rupees it's a lot


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 6, 2011)

*www.redcafe.net/f64/sneijder-general-forum-thread-336584/


> Imagine we sign Sneijder and he's sitting at home bored on wet and windy thursday afternoon at his country retreat mansion.Then like half way thru a game of pro evo on his 56" TV he receives a phone call from non other than David De Gea.
> 
> Anyway De Gea has just done his weekly shop at Morrisons and has a massive joint of lamb he decided to buy in a moment of impulse but as he's walking back pushing his trolley back to his car he notices the use by date on the lamb. Its actually going off tomorrow and this thing is huge so he has this brainwave to phone Sneijder and him and his misses over for a BBQ under De Geas newly erected custom made goalkeeper glove shaped gazebo.
> 
> ...


:red cafe green smiley:


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 6, 2011)

apparently the sneijder report is a hoax or fake in other words...

meanwhile AC Milan won 2-1 against Inter...


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 6, 2011)

What's the time of tomorrows CS and which channel please..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 6, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> What's the time of tomorrows CS and which channel please..



set pix as always...think its from 7pm onwards.....or 6:30pm


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 6, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> set pix as always...think its from 7pm onwards.....or 6:30pm


Thanks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2011)

Benfica vs Arsenal 
Viasat TV: Channel 1
Pre-game - Arsenal team: Szczesny, Sagna, Gibbs, Vermaelen, Djourou, Rosicky, Song, Van Persie, Ramsey, Gervinho, Arshavin

Gervinho is very threatening.Turning defenders inside out.

Erm.. lost 2-1.


----------



## Krow (Aug 7, 2011)

Lost 2-1? At least RVP looks destructive as ever.

Now that we have been written off almost totally by almost all, we might actually surprise them in the PL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2011)

> HLansbury Henri Lansbury
> Wow I was fvcking sh1t sorry lads


Hmm appreciate the sentiments but he wouldn't be on twitter for long with statements like these.


----------



## Krow (Aug 7, 2011)

Twitmouth. 

I hate reading all the prophets of doom on the internet. One loss is not the end of the world. Wish I could shut these idiots up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2011)

There are not many reasons to be positive either.The problem is not a loss,it is the terrible business done in this transfer window after last season's collapse.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 7, 2011)

Losing to Benfica is no shame.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 7, 2011)

Lukaku deal agreed!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 7, 2011)

acc to some sites,van persie has an ankle injury....



Kl@w-24 said:


> Lukaku deal agreed!!



the new drogba is here..what happens to old drogba?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2011)

The gayer having a sh1te debut.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 7, 2011)

Hasn't been great but hardly a sh1te debut.

Defenders should have done better in both the cases.
Bad marking for 1st. DdG had no chance (He was a little lower than he should be, but that wasn't the reason for the goal).
Bad closing down for 2nd. Vidic should have done much better. DdG still takes a little blame though.



Get in.



The second goal was a beauty.

Very happy with our attacking movement today. Cleverly and Welbeck were awesome. Who needs Sneijder FFS? 
And look at the age of the team after Evra went off and before Berbs came on. Young was the oldest at 26. Avg age ~22.

Ando the MOTM for me. He was immense. Hope he does the Nani this year.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 7, 2011)

Nani on fire.. Sweet comeback.. The 2nd goal was class..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 7, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The gayer having a sh1te debut.



lol..is that how it is pronounced??can't figure out how to pronounce his name... 

was a good game...though city's defence was **** since the beginning...few questions...is tom cleverly going back on loan??Because he was good today & he might be a tiny winny bit of answer to utd midfield woes...what about welbeck??where is valencia?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 7, 2011)

De Gea = D - Hey - A


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 7, 2011)

Not good for a keeper to concede 2 goals on his competitive debut.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 7, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Not good for a keeper to concede 2 goals on his competitive debut.


No one said its was a good debut. Sh1te is a bit too strong though.
Looked better in the second half too.


----------



## Krow (Aug 7, 2011)

At least Citeh didn't win it. Exciting match apparently.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 7, 2011)

Great start for us. Last half an hour was so one sided anyway 
I thought Crapsea was a poor competitor last year, I was wrong


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 8, 2011)

ManC 2-2 ManU - Videa

the 2nd goal.... pure class... i just hope cleverley get's game time.. this season

found a gif 

*i55.tinypic.com/25soeo3.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 8, 2011)

^ Cleverley was good.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 8, 2011)

Tommy Boy !

Rafael was the captain when we won  . 

Clichy still cant win anything  .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 8, 2011)

Haha, Citeh forum going mad. Redcafe having a gala time.

Bluemoon goes into Meltdown - RedCafe.net

But we must admit, the 2nd goal (equalizer) was pure magic.

Here is the link to the highlights and the goals.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I2kH0JGc9E&hd=1


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 8, 2011)

Arsene Wenger said:
			
		

> Two Drogbas? I quit!



Not really, but it could well be the case...!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2011)

Alex Chamberlain undergoing a medical at Arsenal according to The Guardian.
Can't say I am not excited.

Its official already!
*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-sign-oxlade-chamberlain



			
				Southampton FC said:
			
		

> The teenager agreed personal terms and passed a medical this afternoon in one of the biggest deals in Championship history, which sees Saints' previous transfer records blown out of the water.


Reports saying 7 million GBP + 5 million depending on appearances.That is a huge sum for a player who has only league 1 experience.
I like his skillset,but I would be furious if we don't sign a quality defender after blowing so much on a 17 year old.


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 8, 2011)

Another signing for arsenal 

Southampton winger Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain signs for Arsenal - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2011)

Haha he is trending worldwide on Twitter.

Gazidis says Wenger is in the market to fix defensive issues.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 9, 2011)

thats a lot of money for a 17 year old...


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2011)

He has a French name, looks like a Latin-American and he is English?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2011)

That is as English a name as you'll ever hear.Caribbean ancestry perhaps,his father was an English footballer too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 9, 2011)

Another forward? Is Arsene following the 'we'll score more than you' philosophy?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> thats a lot of money for a 17 year old...



Sshhhhh.....Arsenal don't spend money....at all


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 9, 2011)

^


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 9, 2011)

The deal is 7+5+3.3 . 7 upfront 5 in installments 3.3 in addons .

Buying a Winger when you need a CB.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Sshhhhh.....Arsenal don't spend money....at all



You want to bet on us making a net transfer loss at the end of the window?
That 12 million is because of your lot creating crazy inflation in English players' prices.35m for Carrol? 

Oh,and Wenger will be slaughtered if a defender doesn't come in and I am not talking about Silvester types.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> That 12 million is because of your lot creating crazy inflation in English players' prices.35m for Carrol?


lolwut? Now you blame us on inflation in prices of English players, destroying football etc. good going 

As for your spends, check out the insane wages you lot have been "spraying" on youth. But then you don't spend any money do you?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2011)

You denying the fact that your club has paid some of the craziest prices for English players in the last 6 months?
Regarding wages your club is again ahead of us/on par.There is a certain minimum amount you have to spend if you are a CL club.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2011)

Did I deny anything? I am not happy at all with the prices we are paying at all. And our wage structure is wank, our owner publically admitted it has to be fixed.
But blaming us, that because of Liverpool, you(Arsenal) had to overpay on a youngster is clutching straws. Works on the stereotype that Arse fans blame everyone before looking at themselves.

P.S.: The original Arsenal spending was a wind up and it worked


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, tbh I didn't want to wind you up by quoting you and saying "Just like Rafa wasted 250m...." So, just ignored because I knew it would have worked as you are saying.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2011)

No it didn't.I have wised up to the 'in your face' windups.Try something subtle next time


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 9, 2011)

ico said:


> lol, tbh I didn't want to wind you up by quoting you and saying "Just like Rafa wasted 250m...." So, just ignored because I knew it would have worked as you are saying.



Considering you've done that 343,944,282 times before, it wouldn't work now.


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> 343,944,282 times before




I am happy about the signing. Welcome to the club Alex O-C.  Now a CB+LB please.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 9, 2011)

> "I've come to Emirates Stadium a few times this season to watch a few games and I was just blown away by the atmosphere," said Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain after joining Arsenal.
> 
> That was the wind, Alex.



Blehehehehe....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2011)

England vs Holland cancelled because of riots.Think PL football will be affected too.
*www.balls.ie/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/spurs-ticket-office-Copy-600x400.jpg

Ryo Miyachi has gained work permit.He will be with Arsenal this season.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 10, 2011)

Deleted...


----------



## Krow (Aug 10, 2011)

I am glad we have Miyaichi with us too. We can play him in CC. I think we have sufficient backup in case Nasri leaves, but none of the backup is experienced, so....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 10, 2011)

I think we have sufficient threat on the wings.If we can bring 2 defensive players by cashing in on Nasri,it would be a good transfer window.
Not so much if Cesc leaves though.It is too late to bring in a top quality replacement for him.


----------



## Krow (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, maybe in January, or maybe someone else will emerge to fill up the Cesc-shaped-vacuum in our midfield.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 10, 2011)

Ramsey and Wilshere clicking+a more productive forward line is the most likely solution.

Barca step up Fab chase | Sky Sports | Football | Transfer Centre | Speculation


> Sky Sports sources understand Barcelona have on Wednesday made a renewed bid for Arsenal captain Cesc Fabregas.


Time to sweat again.
Think he is a goner this time 


			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Speaking about the potential transfer of Cesc Fabregas from Arsenal to Barcelona, BBC Radio 5 live senior football reporter Ian Dennis tells 5 live Sport: "Arsenal are not confirming the reports coming out of Spain but it should be done within the next 48 hours. Arsenal are keen to hold out for the best possible deal, for as near to 40m euros as possible. It looks like - by this weekend - the long-running saga could finally be over. Arsenal are desperate to get to this 40m euro mark and it should be completed by the weekend."


Rumored breakdown of the deal in Euros is 29 m fixed + 6 million variable addons + 4.5 million from Cesc taking a paycut at Barca over a 5 year period.Terrible!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 11, 2011)

So Fibreglass finally leaving for Barca and Nasri to Citeh?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2011)

Seems that way.Around 75 million to spend but only 20 days left.The season starts in 2 days.
Thanks Barca and Cesc for proper fvcking us over.No excuses for not bringing in any defenders though.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 11, 2011)

International friendlies round-up:

Germany ran out 3-2 winners against Brazil while Italy defeated Spain on a night when numerous teams continued their UEFA EURO 2012 preparations. UEFA.com rounds up the action. 

International friendlies round-up â€“ UEFA.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 11, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Seems that way.Around 75 million to spend but only 20 days left.The season starts in 2 days.
> Thanks Barca and Cesc for proper fvcking us over.No excuses for not bringing in any defenders though.



I thought you lot had a pile of cash to spend (just like every year). Should have brought in replacements (Juan Mata?) already. 

And what about that bruising centre-half Arsenal fans have been crying out for since ages?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2011)

We had about 35 million in transfer proceeds allowance,which double up as contingency budget if we miss out on 25m from the CL.Maybe we were saving that.

It is fair enough to say that the next 20 days are the most crucial of Wenger's time here.It will define the club's direction in short-mid term.
I doubt Arsene would be in charge next summer if the next 20 days are like the rest of the window.



> Sky Sports News understands Arsenal have opened preliminary talks with Birmingham over a possible move for defender Scott Dann.


Here is our CB


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 11, 2011)

Wtf? We were supposed to move for him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2011)

You can throw a wad of 20m cash and get him while we haggle over 10k.
Anyway Liverpool are signing Enrique for 6m which is great piece of business.Would have been perfect for us but we are not even in the market for LB.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 11, 2011)

Apparently Slysp0rts reports we've agreed deal of 6M GBP with Newcastle for Jose Enrique. Will rather wait for official confirmation at .tv.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You can throw a wad of 20m cash and get him while we haggle over 10k.


Ok, we'll throw 20m 10k then.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2011)

On a seemingly positive note,we are going back to the old ways.All our signings have been direct and pacy players.Maybe the days of tiki taka are over.
Would have helped if these players were experienced though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 11, 2011)

Older way as in playing in the Stoke Way as in George Graham?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2011)

Graham wasn't pace and power.A certain other manager was.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 11, 2011)

^ Wenger? Before he caught the tiki-taka bug?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2011)

^Yes.Though the tiki taka has led us further in Europe,and has maintained the top 4 status.

Arsenal are in for Shakhtar's Jadson(who?) to replace Cesc.
Arsenal discute pour Jadson - Foot - Transferts - L'EQUIPE.FR


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 11, 2011)

^ I read an email a couple of days ago. The guy suggested that Arsenal squad is progressively getting weaker. You lost Ashley Cole, then replaced him with Clichy. Now Clichy was behind Cole in the pecking order. After Clichy left, you're looking to replace him with Gibbs who was again behind Clichy already.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2011)

We had no money at that time.This time it seems like its another one of Wenger's "projects" 
We should get Baines in if we are serious about silverware.

Hah,Gibbs is already injured.Doubt for Newcastle.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 11, 2011)

Chelsea 3rd kit:

See why blue is not always the colour for Chelsea | The Sun |Sport|Football

Blue is not the color.


----------



## Krow (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah we should have gone for Baines. Paying 35m GBP for Baines and Jagielka would be ideal use of the Cesc fee. But..........


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 11, 2011)

Heh done. 

Reds agree Enrique deal - Liverpool FC

Now a centre back (Gary Cahill if possible?) and the summer would be perfect.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2011)

Krow said:


> Yeah we should have gone for Baines. Paying 35m GBP for Baines and Jagielka would be ideal use of the Cesc fee. But..........


In:Baines,Cahill,Mata,Hazard
Out:Squillaci
We will be aiming for silverware with this.Sadly it is too late for so much business.I hope Wenger already has a gameplan and signings lined up.


----------



## Krow (Aug 11, 2011)

No way Hazard will be signed. I think Lille wouldn't want to sell both their top players. Mata, Baines, Cahill/Jagielka would be good. Too late though. Hope at least two join us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah,that was a kind of wishlist.We aren't in for Hazard,or Baines for that matter.
Anyway,early press conference tomorrow.Think we will get the conformation then.


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 11, 2011)

Arsenal looking for another defender 

hope this get signed!!

Arsenal open talks with Birmingham defender Scott Dann - report - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2011)

^^ sorry, I'll call you tomorrow evening. Mobile not working.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]hDBLSUKJiDY[/YOUTUBE]

hilarious..... must watch guyz


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

Arsenal pre-match press conference in 30 mins or so.Think it is the most crucial presser in Wenger's time here .Not going to be pretty.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 12, 2011)

Fabregas and Nasri will end up staying I feel.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol I wish.Everything has been done regarding Fab.Couldn't care less about Nasri.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 12, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Fabregas and Nasri will end up staying I feel.



yeah i swear...this whole saga will abruptly end with both of them staying...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

None of them in is the squad for tomorrow.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 12, 2011)

If both stay, the Arsenal dressing room would be a fun place to be.


----------



## dinga03 (Aug 12, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> None of them in is the squad for tomorrow.



just curios to know, any sites where you can see beforehand the final squad..or the injury list


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 12, 2011)

RVP also on way out after Fibreglass and Nasri??:O

Steven Howard: Now Robin van Persie will join Arsenal exodus | The Sun |Sport|SunSport Columnists


----------



## Krow (Aug 12, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> RVP also on way out after Fibreglass and Nasri??:O
> 
> Steven Howard: Now Robin van Persie will join Arsenal exodus | The Sun |Sport|SunSport Columnists



Do you seriously believe The Sun?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

Sensationalist headline but the fact is that RVP will have 1 year left on his contract next summer,as will Theo.I doubt they will sign another one if we capitulate again.
But we have got enough on our plate already to worry about next summer.


----------



## dinga03 (Aug 12, 2011)

Arsenal will be going down very much... they will be very very strong in the mid table. This is the right time to invest for the furture, otherwise, it's time someone will claim their position for CL (City, Tottenham, etc.)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

dinga03 said:


> just curios to know, any sites where you can see beforehand the final squad..or the injury list



Injury list here
English Premier League Injury Table - PhysioRoom.com

Squads and line ups are usually announced on the club sites before the match.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 12, 2011)

Manchester United Season Preview: Tactics, 20th League Title, Sneijder And More
Amazing article. Its massive.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

Cesc announcement coming soon.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2011)

Arsenal won't miss him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

Of course we will
[YOUTUBE]REKuFOBtpes[/YOUTUBE]

Pique and Puyol already having an e-wank on their twitter accounts


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 12, 2011)

Manchester United Official Web Site - Park signs new deal


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2011)

Carlsberg is Arsenal's Official Beer Partner | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com

Arsenal Forum - View topic - Carlsberg is the official beer partner of arsenal for 3years



Wtf this is epic

Arsenal Forum - View topic - Is it time for Wenger to go?


> If we fall out of the Top 4 this year he has to go.
> 
> Bring in Moyes to handle our move to an English talented core of Wilshere/Theo/Cahill/AOC etc.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah that's the state of Arsenal fans these days.
Still can't beat 'Jay Spearing better than Wilshere' claim at RAWK.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 12, 2011)

Football live blog - 12 August | Jacob Steinberg and Evan Fanning | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

Barcelona closing the deal as they conducted it.
It is not complete yet.Arsenal are still working on sorting out some variables in the transfer.
Bet Chavi is having a nice tug.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Yeah that's the state of Arsenal fans these days.
> Still can't beat 'Jay Spearing better than Wilshere' claim at RAWK.


lol. Naah deluding about your own players is better than asking your once proclaimed "greatest ever Arsenal manager" to be replaced by Gollum.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

lol,he IS the greatest ever Arsenal manager no matter what he does.And to be fair,Moyes is doing a cracking job.
Anyway,like I said, the state of Arsenal fans at the moment is pretty fragile.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmm... so if Arsenal sell Fabregas & Nasri, they're no longer a big club? That's what Monsieur Wenger said.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 12, 2011)

Herbert Chapman?

And to be fair, Hodgson did a cracking job at Fulham as well...

Just realised we have drawn Exeter in League Cup draw. Early in this competition thanks to our no go in Europe.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

Arsene Wenger>Herbert Chapman for me.Old is gold but I wouldn't be here if not for AW.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Hmm... so if Arsenal sell Fabregas & Nasri, they're no longer a big club? That's what Monsieur Wenger said.



YES..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

Fabregas is staying


> Following years of interest and speculation, a spokesperson for the European champions announced on Friday lunchtime that the transfer of the Arsenal captain, which is worth a speculated £35million, could finally be completed 'within hours'.
> 
> Fabregas was therefore set to fly to Spain this afternoon in order to put the finish touches to his return to his boyhood club before attending Sunday's Super Cup between Barcelona and Real Madrid.
> 
> But Barcelona manager Pep Guardiola has told the midfielder, who is expected to sign a five-year contract and is viewed as a long-term successor to Xavi, to cancel the flight in order to avoid upsetting Arsenal.


..till Sunday.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 12, 2011)

^ Upsetting Arsenal?? I thought Pep delayed the transfer coz half of the Barca squad were busy wanking over Cesc on Twitter!! They've got a Spanish Super Cup game against Real Madrid this weekend!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2011)

Funny how Barca works.Great bunch,they really care about our feelings and everything.

Rumors going around that Barcelona broke the Non disclosure agreement with Arsenal because of Pique and Puyol wanking.Could cost them penalty fees 

NEW SIGNING!


> Arsenal Football Club has agreed terms with Costa Rican side Deportivo Saprissa to sign teenage striker Joel Campbell.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

Xavi & Iniesta are unhappy with the signing of Cesc Fabregas, declare they want to move.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 13, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> RVP also on way out after Fibreglass and Nasri??:O
> 
> Steven Howard: Now Robin van Persie will join Arsenal exodus | The Sun |Sport|SunSport Columnists



this is rehashing a month or two old BS news...



Ishu Gupta said:


> Xavi & Iniesta are unhappy with the signing of Cesc Fabregas, declare they want to move.



another BS i suppose..utter crap

EDIT:-God dammit..should have opened the link...nvm...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Xavi & Iniesta are unhappy with the signing of Cesc Fabregas, declare they want to move.





Rick Astley signs


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Rick Astley signs



LOL..nice...


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 13, 2011)

Football is back ! Life is back !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2011)

^ At what time does the pre-match show start??? Can't wait!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sneijder deal off. SAF has said he's gonna promote paul pogba. I like the idea.


----------



## Krow (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm surprised the club announced Campbell's signing on their website so soon, before finalising stuff.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2011)

Must have something  to do with this.


			
				Arseblog said:
			
		

> Barcelona’s defensive cavemen Puyol and Pique were on Twitter gloating in a not very subtle way that the Cesc deal was done. Arsenal immediately denied this and to punish Barcelona for making news public against a non-disclosure agreement, refused to send them confirmation of the deal so they could announce it officially.
> 
> As staff waited in offices at the Camp Nou, Arsenal simply left them hanging. Then, just to let Barcelona know they were still around and working in London, they announced the agreement to sign 19 year old Costa Rican striker Joel Campbell. This is the Joel Campbell who we’d been after a couple of weeks back but who failed to turn up to a meeting with Dick Law. Even the announcement that we’d agreed to sign, rather than actually signed, is unusual enough for Arsenal.


----------



## Krow (Aug 13, 2011)

Funny.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2011)

Fantasy F**kwit - Rules


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2011)

some good stuff. need a second goal though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2011)

Great goal by Larsson!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2011)

Paying the price for being wasteful


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2011)

^ Good goal, mind.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2011)

Still should have been 2-0 or 3-0 up rather than 1-0 before that goal. :/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2011)

^ Agreed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2011)

wtf is up with that hair


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2011)

> Arsenal: Szczesny, Sagna, Koscielny, Vermaelen, Gibbs, Song, Ramsey, Rosicky, Arshavin, Gervinho, Van Persie


Beginning of the post Cesc era...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh well. 2 points lost. Much due to our own doing, wasted chances, average 2nd half. Well jog on to next week.

And yeah Phil Dowd is a c*nt.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2011)

They're still 37 games to go. Don't worreh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol next week Liverpool have Arsenal.Mata,Benzema and Cahill will rip you apart!!


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 13, 2011)

Wes Brown has reportedly been arrested for having 35 million pounds in his pocket !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2011)

Here we ****kin go!


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 13, 2011)

Was that for me ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Was that for me ?


Or the Arsenal Vs N'Castle kick-off.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Was that for me ?


Chor ki dari mein tinka.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking solid in defence so far.Zonal marking seems to be working.
Lacking cutting edge in attack though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Zonal marking seems to be working.


But, but, but Aunty Gray said it doesn't work.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2011)

Ramsey not close to being ready to replace Cesc.Need some reinforcements urgently.

OMG ALIEN INVASION!
Oh it's Obertan.

"Spend some fvcking money" 
Really loud chant.

Grvinho sent off.WTF?
BARTON YOU CVNT!
Disgraceful refereeing.Barton starts the fight by pulling Gerv by his throat,Gervinho puts a finger on his face,Barton goes down.Red to Gerv.**** off.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 13, 2011)

HAHA... Gerviniho sent off!!! 
lol.... ROFL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2011)

Wilshere


			
				Wilshere said:
			
		

> That is not football! I am pretty sure abu diaby got sent off for that last year!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 13, 2011)

Shame on Barton. Ehh.
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/7973/ashamedn.jpg


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

Barton trolling Arsenal


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 13, 2011)

link to official joey barton twitter account please

want to congratulate him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2011)

Spend some fvcking money!



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> HAHA... Gerviniho sent off!!!
> lol.... ROFL



Congratulate him when he breaks one of your players' leg.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 14, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Spend some fvcking money!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulate him when he breaks one of your players' leg.



ooohhhhh someone's hurt  .... i was laughing at gerviniho... he's so stupid... he fell into barton's trap so easily...


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2011)

funny match.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 14, 2011)

but to be fair to barton...alex song should have been carded for  stamping on barton's foot...i think barton was still pissed off about this & vented his anger out to gervinho..so fair game it is...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah 2 wrongs make it right.
Anyway,no difference on the result.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2011)

hmm,our result doesn't seem that shite now.time to level up next week.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> hmm,our result doesn't seem that shite now.time to level up next week.



yeah..but liverpool needs to sort out it defending issues..it still doesn't seem fixed to me...


----------



## red_devil (Aug 14, 2011)

Longer the Cesc/Nasri saga continues, the more its gonna hurt Arsenal. I'm sure Wenger understands that but I fail to reason why he's not letting them go!

BTW, yesterday, Song, Barton and Gervinho should've been red carded, IMO


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ by the law books, it would have been a penalty too.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 14, 2011)

i haven't heard much progress in the nasri city move...are u guys sure he is moving??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2011)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/08/13/article-0-0D6B8A5700000578-244_306x423.jpg

As usual, Wenger did not see ze incident.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2011)

I think he will be banned for that.Stupid move.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2011)

^ WTF was he thinking? Now you'll have 4 players (incl. Nasri & Fabregas) missing for your next game!!

And this is a good read:

Chelsea manager Andre Villas-Boas's footballing philosophy - Telegraph


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 14, 2011)

OT: on which DTH can i get , ESPN, Star sports ,etc in HD for the cheapest rates?

basically i want HD football(PL+CL) at the cheapest rates


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2011)

^ I think only ESPN (plus Star Cricket) is in HD at the moment.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2011)

Lucescu confirms Arsenal want Jadson | Arseblog News – the Arsenal news site


> Shaktar Donetsk coach Mircea Lucescu has confirmed Arsenal’s interest in Brazilian midfielder Jadson.
> 
> He also hinted that a deal between the two clubs had been agreed saying the transfer was dependent on the player himself.
> 
> “I can confirm Jadson is wanted by Arsenal,” said Lucescu. “Now it all depends on him.”



Spend some fvcking money chant yesterday.
Arsenalist - Arsenal Video Premier League Highlights

It could really get ugly if we get a poor result,or even a narrow win vs. Udinese


----------



## Krow (Aug 14, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> i haven't heard much progress in the nasri city move...are u guys sure he is moving??



He will go. Not every club looks to scupper a move by allowing its players to puke on twitter.  The fact that he was not in the squad shows he is close to a move.


I am not going to comment on our performances till I am sure about the squad for next season. But if this is the squad, then we have much work to do.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 14, 2011)

wherz the game?
Espn or star?


----------



## Rahim (Aug 14, 2011)

So finally Fabregas moved to Barcelona?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2011)

Waiting for official conformation.Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Krow (Aug 14, 2011)

Mostly tomorrow.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 14, 2011)

It is all a blackmail from both sides. We lost all respect for Xavi.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Krow (Aug 14, 2011)

> More than a club


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 14, 2011)

torres is looking quite good at the moment....looks like he is back...


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 14, 2011)

He's been manhandled by the Stoke defenders.Still teh pick of teh Chelsea bunch today,for me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmm good.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 14, 2011)

Chelsea draw 0-0 Would be great if we manage to win.

Man United starting XI vs West Brom: De Gea, Smalling, Rio, Vidic, Fabio, Nani, Anderson, Cleverley, Young,Welbeck, Rooney

Man United substitutes: Jones, Evans, Berbatov, Giggs, Park, Carrick, Lindegaard

Almost everyone has tipped Arsenal out of the top 4 this season : BBC Sport - BBC Sport asks 'Who are the champions?'


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2011)

Hope we don't get jinxed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2011)

This happens every season though.We are definitely better than Liverpool IMO and look a good bet for 4th.
But the atmosphere around the club is very anxious and it can blow up anytime.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2011)

Definitely better in fvcking up. As for the rest there are 37 games to go.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 14, 2011)

If Fabregas goes,there will be unrest.Which looks inevitable.

Our season is officially on! Wayne rooney  1-0 United


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 14, 2011)

Sexy touch.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 14, 2011)

Nani lol.Missed a sitter

again


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 14, 2011)

WTH ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dearie me... De Gea....


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 14, 2011)

De Gea  A fine save accompanied by a slip-up.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 14, 2011)

1-1 LOL..de gea..again


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 14, 2011)

People will be quick to get on his back.I prefer to judge after a few more games.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 14, 2011)

Phew


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 14, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> People will be quick to get on his back.I prefer to judge after a few more games.



yeah because at this level u cannot afford to make schoolboy stuff mistake...not saying he is bad,i have high regards for him but u have to realise that he deserves any amount of stick received from the people...because seriously that was bad...

ps:- Dude are u seriously a welbeck fan??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 14, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> yeah because at this level u cannot afford to make schoolboy stuff mistake...not saying he is bad,i have high regards for him but u have to realise that he deserves any amount of stick received from the people...because seriously that was bad...
> 
> ps:- Dude are u seriously a welbeck fan??


He's new to a country and can't even speak the language. Lets give him a little time to settle, shall we?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## ithehappy (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't know how long it will take him to understand the language, and how more long to make some _Routine_ saves.
Anyway, we won. Cool. But I am not happy at all by that class of Goal Keeping


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 14, 2011)

As long as we score more than we concede....



			
				SAF said:
			
		

> "We lost a goal, David should have done better at it, I think it's just a bit of concentration there but welcome to English football! Because he took a battering 2nd half, he should have been protected more by the referee, he wasn't on this particular occasion so he'd had to withstand it, so it's a good experience for him. No (he's not finding it difficult to adjust), I think my recollections of goalkeepers coming from Europe is that it is a learning process, it's a different game, Peter Schmeichel was the same when he came, his first away game was Wimbledon on a Wednesday night, and they gave him a torrid time and then the home game the following Saturday against Leeds United, he lost a really bad goal but Peter came onto be the greatest goalkeeper of all time possibly. The boy is 20 years of age, we expect a learning process to be in operation at the moment and we'll see it through. (What do I do?) Just pat him on the head, I said that to him 'welcome to England!'"


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree the goalkeeping for that goal was poor.But lets not stereotype him as a failure just yet.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2011)

you have to give De Gea.. time.. he's good.. anybody who has watched At. Madrid or spain u21 can vouch for that..
he does not know the language and he does not know the english game where we have crosses galore... and rough players charging at him, he will learn
btw, it was a good win to start the season, but very costly, our 1st choice back 4 is injured


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 15, 2011)

I think Vidic would be back. Mind games.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2011)

bright side.. Young has fit in well, already looks like a good signing
the best parts are 1)he's comfortable playing on the left
                         2)finally we've found someone who is good at set pieces


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

Arsenal agree terms with Barca for Fabregas | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
It is done guys.


> Arsène Wenger said: "We have been clear that we didn't want Cesc to leave and that remains the case. However, we understand Cesc's desire to move to his home town club and have now accepted an offer from Barcelona. We thank Cesc for his contribution at Arsenal and wish him future success."


Really sad.I have been following him since the youth years and he was one of the best players to have ever played for this club.Shame we could never put good enough players around him.Thanks for the memories Cesc.


Spoiler



*www.doctorwhogames.co.uk/cesc.jpg
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/05/19/article-0-029F3DCF0000044D-137_468x313.jpg
*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00341/a_341704a.jpg
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/aug_11/gun__1312808526_125picture_007.jpg
*www.whoateallthepies.tv/fabregas%20wenger%20ac%20milan%20arsenal-thumb-425x201.jpg
*i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01514/Fabregas_1514162c.jpg


His final price is around Andy Carrol mark.Barca succeeded in their underhanded tactics.
Damn,feels like end of an era.Gutted.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2011)

Phew this wank of transfer saga is over.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

The most stupidest of transfer sagas is finally over.Arsenal were bullied,badly.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 15, 2011)

Finally it's over!!


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

Fiberglass is in Barcelona for a medical right now


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2011)

Now let's get the nasri move done with


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 15, 2011)

lol..finally...about time this got done


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

nasri wont come to United,City will land him with the $$$$


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> nasri wont come to United,City will land him with the $$$$



i never meant that he was coming to united, i know he'll go to mc...
i just want it to be done quickly


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2011)

^^ Why? You like City now? XD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

This was after Ramsey's leg break.
[YOUTUBE]LZovQocCC0c[/YOUTUBE]

I wish TV is the new permanent captain.RVP is passionate but not so vocal.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

City already have the best squad in the PL.Dont want Nasri to add to their strengths.


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2011)

Now that this transfer is over I am surprised how gutted I feel. Cesc was the heart of our side. I don't think he will be replaced. That has been the difference between Fergie and Arsene. Fergie found replacements for all of his greats. We haven't yet found a Henry. Goodbye Cesc. We will miss you.


Agreed with A_G. Make TV captain.


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 15, 2011)

Fabregas finally secured by Barca 
Au revoir Cesc 
Arsenal and Barcelona finally secure terms for Cesc FÃ¡bregas move | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 15, 2011)

Happy Independence day Fabregas !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 15, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Happy Independence day Fabregas !



Nice one!


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg737/scaled.php?tn=0&server=737&filename=jg2zt.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

Qatar 
Foundation
What a gay shirt.Times new roman foundation more like.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 15, 2011)

Spain are close to a meltdown ! 

They needed the money !


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

Spoiler



*c0013909.cdn1.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/x2_7bda78c



this deserves being full sized


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

^^ARRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHH.PUT THAT IN SPOILER TAGS!


			
				arseblog said:
			
		

> Has Xavi appeared with a red rose between his teeth yet?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^ARRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHH.PUT THAT IN SPOILER TAGS!



for some reason the address was being shown,rather the image itself.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

It's OK.He is a Barca player now.He can kiss the badge on shirt or the players wearing it.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

Joey Barton and Arsenal are friends again after ArsÃ¨ne Wenger praise | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

Nothing special in Wenger's press conference-"we will spend,but only if targets are better than what we have"
Rosicky is injured for tomorrow



XTerminator said:


> Joey Barton and Arsenal are friends again after ArsÃ¨ne Wenger praise | Football | The Guardian


Wouldn't bat an eyelid if he actually goes and signs the cvnt.That's how Arsene operates these days.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

Still think Arsenal have enough resources to atleast secure a top4 finish given Rvp,Nasri,Arshavin and TV stay fit.

imo his antics aside,Barton is actually a decent player.Being Newcastle's player of the season against the likes of Nolan,Carroll and Gutierrez(to some extent) is some feat.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

Eb0ue in talks with Gala.
Lol I hope we can field 11 players tomorrow.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

Cesc press conference.Last paragraph was in English.


			
				Cesc said:
			
		

> I'll never have enough words to thank Arsene Wenger for all he's done for me. I'll never forget him. I don't think he has such a good image here, he has been portrayed as something he's not, in my opinion. If today I am here with you then it's greatly due to him. I can't express my admiration for him strongly enough, I owe it to him that I am here.
> 
> It was hard to always come close but not win anything. But Arsenal is a great club with great fans and this won't affect them. On Friday, I said goodbye of everyone at Arsenal, it was very sad and emotional, especially with the coach. But life continues.
> 
> I'm sorry to the fans that I could not say anything for the last two or three months, but Arsenal would not let me. I spent a third of my life there, but I am nothing to the club, I am just a servant. I gave everything in the eight years I was there, but it didn't show in the trophy cabinet. That will be the biggest regret of my career.





> *Jack Wilshere*- Good luck to my friend @cesc4official at barca!Very sad to see him leave,learnt alot from him!great role model! Best of luck mate.
> *Chez*- Good luck to our friend and captain @cesc4official. He's been fantastic for Arsenal and will be missed at the club!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^^ Why? You like City now? XD



no.. i just hate prolonged transfer sagas... if it has to be done.. get it over with


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 15, 2011)

Left with dignity, that boy Fabregas. Nasri, though.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Left with dignity, that boy Fabregas. Nasri, though.....



but look at the pain he had to go through ... to keep his dignity,..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Left with dignity, that boy Fabregas. Nasri, though.....


Kissing the Barca badge just after joining them doesn't look so dignified IMO. But maybe it's just me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

Nasri said:
			
		

> Congratulation to my mate @cesc4official i will miss you world class player and top men.
> I heard what the fans were singing about me on saturday and it is really disrespectful because i'm still a arsenal player



Cvnt.Congratulations Cesc?What a twat.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> but look at the pain he had to go through ... to keep his dignity,..


What pain?


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

Nasri on Twitter:



> @Nanas08: I heard what the fans were singing about me on saturday and it is really disrespectful because i'm still a arsenal player


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

Apparently the song was "nanananana he's a greedy cvnt,greedy cvnt,he's a greedy cvnt"

Nasri's tweet is a PR disaster.I hope the club doesn't close down their accounts.The likes of Wilshere and RVP are great.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Kissing the Barca badge just after joining them doesn't look so dignified IMO. But maybe it's just me.



That's his boyhood club. Can't blame him for doing that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> That's his boyhood club. Can't blame him for doing that.



Agree with that.I am more concerned if he picks up his "loyalty payment" or not.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> That's his boyhood club. Can't blame him for doing that.



Yeah but should have waited. He can kiss as much times off-camera if he wishes, but on a photograph should have shown some restraint, well IMO.
At least he didn't do a Paul Ince though


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

Not funny


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 15, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Qatar
> Foundation
> What a gay shirt.Times new roman foundation more like.



Now Now!!there is no need to  be bitter about it...  

Alan Gow joins East bengal


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2011)

To be fair the "Qatar Foundation" _does_ look shite.

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/01/08/article-1241587-07CB7EA1000005DC-607_468x417.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

Nasri has really worsened the situation.We could have done with him now Cesc is gone,but he has turned out to be an utter cvnt with those tweets-"congratulations cesc"
Troubled times.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

Cesc: 





> I gave everything for eight years. It didn't show in the trophy cabinet and that is the biggest regret I will have in my life



Cesc Fabregas is a very good player,will be sad to see him rot on the barca bench.Would've preferred him scoring injury time winners over Liverpool or Man City anytime


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't see a Catalan player sitting on the bench under Guardiola.He'll find a way to fit him in.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 15, 2011)

Cesc exit will mark the revival of arses


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 15, 2011)

Fabregas is the heir to Xavi, who is past 30. He'll slowly start taking his place so Xavi can be rested for the not-so-important matches.



Ronnie11 said:


> Alan Gow joins East bengal



Yeah, bolt out of the blue. He's a Scotland-B international. Poor boy is gonna get the shock of his life.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

The only way we can generate interest in football is by going the City,Anzhi and Malaga way.Somebody needs to take over all the lol Indian clubs

John Obi Mikel's dad kidnapped in Nigeria


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Yeah, bolt out of the blue. He's a Scotland-B international. Poor boy is gonna get the shock of his life.


Poor boy? He's 28.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 15, 2011)

Not funny mate


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

Chelsea star John Obi Mikel played Stoke just hours after being told his father had been kidnapped in Nigeria | Mail Online

Brave


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2011)

Alex Song has been charged with violent conduct.Arsenal have lodged an appeal against Gervinho's red card.
Nothing against Barton 

Apparently Eb0ue landed in Turkey only to find that Galatasaray chairman has gone to London.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 15, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Apparently Eb0ue landed in Turkey only to find that Galatasaray chairman has gone to London.



It could only happen to Ebooooooooooooooooooue!!


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)

LA Galaxy have signed Tottenham striker Robbie Keane, the Londoners confirm. Fee thought to be around £3m.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 15, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> LA Galaxy have signed Tottenham striker Robbie Keane, the Londoners confirm. Fee thought to be around £3m.



nice... becks now has a decent forward to lay the ball for..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 15, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> LA Galaxy have signed Tottenham striker Robbie Keane, the Londoners confirm. Fee thought to be around £3m.



So finally Robbie Keane can play for his Boyhood club


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5ulAZCDmTb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 16, 2011)

City were very impressive yesterday,albeit the opposition was Swansea.Aguero has scored more in 30 mins than Torres has in 7 months


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 16, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> City were very impressive yesterday,albeit the opposition was Swansea.Aguero has scored more in 30 mins than Torres has in 7 months



definitely in the top 3 in my opinion now..though haven't seen the game,by the sound of it...aguero seems like an excellent buy & if partnered with tevez....i shiver with the thoughts of it...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]5ulAZCDmTb4[/YOUTUBE]



not something to be proud of really....he is still your own player...doesn't look nice...kind of reminds me of the rooney saga where man utd fans were doing the same...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't blame them. They have every right.
Even our fans also burned Steven Gerrard's shirt right after him trying to leave after Istanbul. Can't be on a high horse either.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 16, 2011)

Imagine this City's line up : 

*www.footballuser.com/Formations/2011/08/188482_Manchester_City.jpg

Add to that the subs : Balotelli,Milner,Barry,Johnson and Savic.

Scary Prospect.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2011)

Their defense is not that good tbh.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 16, 2011)

I think they're pretty okay at the back.yeah they'll struggle against good teams,but their forward line more than makes up for the defensive frailties.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2011)

Robbie Keane said:
			
		

> "I am delighted, honored and very excited to be joining the LA Galaxy. I have always wanted to come and play in MLS so it's the perfect combination for me and a dream come true."


*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/Smileys/default/lmao.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 16, 2011)

to me the city's weakness has been the midfield....though they have the likes of silva...they need someone like nasri in their squad...

^^^^LOL...@ROBBIE KEANE...


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 16, 2011)

> "I am delighted, honored and very excited to be joining the LA Galaxy. I have always wanted to come and play in MLS so it's the perfect combination for me and a dream come true."


The word 'dream' has got to be there


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 16, 2011)

Robbie Keane is one dreamy boy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> definitely in the top 3 in my opinion now..though haven't seen the game,by the sound of it...aguero seems like an excellent buy & if partnered with tevez....i shiver with the thoughts of it...
> 
> 
> 
> not something to be proud of really....he is still your own player...doesn't look nice...kind of reminds me of the rooney saga where man utd fans were doing the same...


He wanted parity in wages with Cesc with 4 good months of form,never acknowledged the fans after away games who sang his name.
He doesn't even want to be an Arsenal player plus he has got a cvnt of an agent,who is Wenger's enemy from his Monaco days(match fixer)
Now he is hurt because of the fans.Poor boy.
Can't piss off soon enough.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 16, 2011)

Would like him to come to United.Fergie wont sign him though.

Now Anelka wants to leave Chelsea 
*t.co/BbtkQX5


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2011)

Byeboue 


Spoiler



*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg740/scaled.php?tn=0&server=740&filename=e30sd.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640



Ooh,interesting.Arsenal have the first option to buy back Cesc,for 40 million pounds.
Arsenal have first option buy Cesc Fabregas back from Barcelona and will get half of fee if he moves elsewhere exclusive story - Transfer News - MirrorFootball.co.uk


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you think that's ever going to happen?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2011)

Cesc.


> thank u all for ur kind messages my friends and for helping me enjoy what i love most in this world that is playing football. And the most important, best of luck tonight, ill be watching as usual. #Arsenal.
> Once a gunner, always a gunner. Have a good day guys.





XTerminator said:


> Do you think that's ever going to happen?



No


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 16, 2011)

Apparently Eboue wasnt even given a squad no. this season.And already down the pecking order below Sania and Jenkinson,was the reason Eboue wanted to leave.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2011)

Jenkinson was brought in because Eboue was deemed surplus.I think the Liverpool penalty incident was the last straw for him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll miss him.


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2011)

All these exits should have happened long ago. I am afraid we are leaving things a little late here...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2011)

CL qualifier today, chaps. Chin up!


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2011)

The best expectation for tonight is a win without conceding. A proper test for zonal marking and SZCZ. I doubt they will attack too much though they have Di Natale.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2011)

lol winning without conceding is the best expectation anyway.
And yeah get tired as much a possible.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 16, 2011)

RvP officially named Arsenal captain.Tough task for them against Udinese though,even if Udi have lost 3 of their star players.



Liverpool_fan said:


> And yeah get tired as much a possible.


I see where that comes from  Think Liverpool will beat Arsenal anyways


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2011)

Start of the RvP's time as captain in erm..stands.
Good appointment.RVP and TV is good leadership.Won't take sh1t from people like Barton.

Just noticed that RVP is the only one left who has played with the invincibles.Astounding how quickly that the teams following them were dismantled.This is a totally different set up even compared to 2 years ago.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 16, 2011)

time for Chamakh to prove his worth tonight.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2011)

RVP next Arsenal captain to leave?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2011)

Entirely possible,if we don't bring in good players to support him.

But I like the captain and VC appointments.For the first time since Vieira we have players in charge who have got genuine leadership qualities .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> I see where that comes from  Think Liverpool will beat Arsenal anyways


Our luck fades away always against the Arses tbh.


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> time for Chamakh to prove his *worth* tonight.


zero.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ Is he that shite?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2011)

> Arsenal have agreed terms with Turkish side Galatasaray for the transfer of Emmanuel Eboue.


Lost our best player and Cesc in the space of 2 days.Sad times.

Best of luck to EBOUE!
*www.donttrustpandas.com/assets/blogimagecontent/eboue.jpg


Spoiler



*upshizzle.com/pthumbs/large/7791/eboue-the-joker_o_GIFSoup.com.gif
 *www.oleole.com/media/main/images/blogs/images/group1/subgrp144/ahhh-eboue-in-the-ti_36143.jpg
*thesportboys.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/eboue-teddy.jpg
[YOUTUBE]n5mj0Huxajk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vU3anKDipSw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]DJEzATGcdk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2011)

> 'Blackburn Rovers have made an official enquiry for Raul. Schalke will hold talks with the player this evening.'



That is THE Raul. Bloody 'ell!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2011)

No more Eboue time. 
*images.teamtalk.com/09/03/800x600/Emmanuel-Eboue-Arsenal-Blackburn-Rovers-Premi_2004198.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2011)

> Galatasaray have confirmed the signing of Emmanuel Eboue from Arsenal for an initial fee of around £3million.



Threadbare squad now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2011)

As I said earlier,Eboue's replacement is already here.

Everyone likes eboue
*www.sickchirpse.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/n736135301_5623162_54011.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2011)

^ I'm more shocked to see hair on Shrek's head.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2011)

The Eboue movement.
[YOUTUBE]ndOAg-nfJPM[/YOUTUBE]
 at the drunk guys with pelvic thrusts.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2011)

Ruud looks like a mafia cvnt.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2011)

Giggs had his eyes on Eboue too.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ And his hands too. Super injuction, anyone?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2011)

Rooney too.I don't like how United love rats were all over him.

We have the biggest game of our season early this year.Lose this tie and all the transfer money goes into contingency budget,not to mention the status drop.
Hope the fans are 100% behind the team today.Not an occasion for booing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 16, 2011)

No RVP for this one, isn't it? Bendtner up front then? Quite worrying for the Londoners IMO.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2011)

SZCZ - Sagna - Vermaelen - Kos - Gibbs - Song - Ramsey - Rosicky - Walcott - Gervinho - Chamakh

Bendtner on the bench.Looks like he will not move this season.Vela has been loaned out to Spain.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 17, 2011)

walcott scores...


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2011)

Phew! Given our wafer-thin squad, 1-0 is bloody brilliant. 

It won't be easy in Italy. Plus injuries are a real worry, time to buy Arsene.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

Hard fought 1-0.Defensive additions are a must this week.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 17, 2011)

Was a great game to watch for the neutrals.Sczesny was great,so was Handanovic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wenger could face UEFA action over instructions during the CL qual.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 17, 2011)

*upshizzle.com/pthumbs/large/7791/eboue-the-joker_o_GIFSoup.com.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wenger could face UEFA action over instructions during the CL qual.



Just a small fine.
I bet Wenger would rather take a ban than pay 50k


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2011)

lol .  

Elclassico tonight ! Right ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

Marseille will not sell 'Arsenal target' Lucho Gonzalez - Transfers, Football - The Independent


> Anigo told L'Equipe: "It's not even a debate. We do not want him (Gonzalez) to leave.
> 
> "The transfer window closes in less than 15 days and I don't see how that would be enough time to find a suitable replacement."


We are fvcked if more clubs come up with this reply.It is logical though,why keep playing russian roulette till 31st August to save a couple of millions and risk losing out on much needed reinforcements.


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2011)

It will be a miracle if we get anyone one tenth as good as Fabregas and to a lesser extent, Nasri this late in the window. :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

Radio: Auclair: 'This could be Wenger's last year at Arsenal' | Radio talkSPORT

Good interview summarizing all things Arsenal.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 17, 2011)

I think Arsenal would do well to concentrate on Gary Cahill and Samba for now.Their midfield and forwards are pretty decent still.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

Really?We already have no midfield to speak of with only Wilshere injured.Reinforcements needed everywhere and fast.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 17, 2011)

Adebayor to Tottenham.he never misses a chance to piss Arsefans off


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 17, 2011)

lol wasn't he "racially" abused by Spuds?


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 17, 2011)

*i999.photobucket.com/albums/af116/yash592/lagaan.jpg





> Arsenal midfielder Alex Song has been handed a three-match ban for his stomp on Joey Barton. He will not appeal.



Was malicious alright but Barton overreacted

Also,Lucio signs an extension with Inter.Might end his career there I feel.

Konami Announces Pro Evolution Soccer 2012 Release Date - News - GamingUnion.net



> Konami have announced that Pro Evolution Soccer 2012 will hit stores on September 27 for PS3, Xbox 360 and PC.
> 
> The game boasts improved AI and game mechanics. The new Active AI system gives teammates a better sense of working together to keep strikers out. When it comes to offense, expect teammates to make dummy runs to draw defenders away from the ball.
> 
> The new Teammate Control system lets players control two players at once, which can be done in either Assisted Mode where they can prompt players to execute certain actions or in Manual Mode where players have total freedom of control over the second player.



stoked.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2011)

Chelsea in negotiations with Valencia for Juan Mata. 30M Euros is the asking price.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

Well done Song.Some of our players really do have rocks for brains.
Frimpong against Utd and Liverpool...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 17, 2011)

LOL WHAT??chelsea after mata???Arsenal y are u guys sleeping in your asses...u guys had the best opportunity to pick him up...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2011)

*www.sports.ru/images/object_47.1313585246.04075.jpg?1313585638.45008

Drogba MK.2 is coming!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

At this moment I'll take anyone who can kick a ball for a living.
Bracing for 6th position.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 17, 2011)

i heard gibbs is injured now...so who's your cover for LB?



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> At this moment I'll take anyone who can kick a ball for a living.
> Bracing for 6th position.



its not like there is a shortage of players....mata acc to me would be a perfect choice for arsenal..don't know y wenger is refusing to spend money..any idea..is he waiting for "the one"??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> i heard gibbs is injured now...so who's your cover for LB?



Armand Traore!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

He is injured.Was playing for the reserves on Monday for some reason.
Jenkinson can play LB too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2011)

Why not just go out and buy a decent left back? You know all your left backs are either cack or crocked.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Why not just go out and buy...


1.It's not as easy as going to supermarket and buying something off the shelf.
2.It will kill [insert name]

/wenger


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 17, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 1.It's not as easy as going to supermarket and buying something off the shelf.
> 2.It will kill [insert name]
> 
> /wenger



erm didn't get your second point... ?????? 

btw how is Jenkinson??Never seen him play..though i heard he had something to do with an own goal in the pre season games...How do arsenal rate him??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

Buying a new player will kill a youth player's career.
Argument often used by Wenger.

Jenkinson had never played outside of league 1 before Tuesday.He is still raw but looked solid.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 17, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Buying a new player will kill a youth player's career.
> Argument often used by Wenger.
> 
> Jenkinson had never played outside of league 1 before Tuesday.He is still raw but looked solid.



ahh i c..thanks


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

** Wenger quotes **

"I didn't see ze incident."
"...will kill X's career." (X = youth player)
"...X has been like a new signing." (X = recovered player performing well)
"I believe..."


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 1.It's not as easy as going to supermarket and buying something off the shelf.
> 2.It will kill [insert name]
> 
> /wenger



Yup... It's one thing to abide by a philosophy, but when it's dragging you into sh*t something is clearly wrong with it.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 18, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> i heard gibbs is injured now...so who's your cover for LB?
> its not like there is a shortage of players....mata acc to me would be a perfect choice for arsenal..don't know y wenger is refusing to spend money..any idea..is he waiting for "the one"??



guys, u dont know Arsene Wenger!! He is a master businessman..
Arses will qualify for europe even if they finish 6th or 7th for the next 4 years. With Fifa's financial fair play coming into effect, 2-3 clubs finishing top 4 in the league will not qualify for europe. and arses will automatically qualify..
This means Arsene has done his homework well.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2011)

BBC Sport - Manchester City close to signing Samir Nasri from Arsenal



> If the deal goes through Nasri will receive a huge pay rise and become Mancini's *third* major summer signing following the arrivals of *Gael Clichy, Stefan Savic and Sergio Aguero*.



Lord, someone teach the folks at BBC to count!!


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2011)

Sergio Aguero in CITY???????????


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2011)

^ Scored 2, assisted one already. In 30 mins. 

Aaaaaaaaaaaand Fabregas has won a trophy already with Barca!! That was fast!! 

Barcelona 3 Real Madrid 2: Cesc Fabregas wins Spanish Super Cup on debut as another fiery clasico erupts | Mail Online

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/08/18/article-0-0D78A13400000578-220_468x308.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]olelvRKSpG8[/YOUTUBE]
What a cvnt but it is Barca so 

Arsenal.com
*s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/large/375982263.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJF3XCCKACR3QDMOA&Expires=1313658068&Signature=Ag0OkAaUJGzyNkf4JqOxYcmbKY8%3D


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 18, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Scored 2, assisted one already. In 30 mins.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaand Fabregas has won a trophy already with Barca!! That was fast!!
> 
> ...



Heard there was a huge brawl after the match. 

After this win, the plastic 'fans' of Barca on my facebook friends list have started to make their presence felt and tarnishing the name of Mourinho. Their last appearance was after this year's champion's league finals. There was no sign of them in the 3-4 months in between.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Heard there was a huge brawl after the match.
> 
> After this win, the* plastic 'fans' *of Barca on my facebook friends list have started to make their presence felt and *tarnishing the name of Mourinho*. Their last appearance was after this year's champion's league finals. There was no sign of them in the 3-4 months in between.



heh


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 18, 2011)

ico said:


> Sergio Aguero in CITY???????????



Yes, already played one match, scored two goals and has started behaving as if he is the greatest thing that happened in the whole of Manchester.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2011)

> Both Gervinho and Alex Song are suspended, while Tomas Rosicky and Armand Traore have become the club's latest injury casualties, with Traore limping out of a reserve team match on Tuesday and Rosicky aggravating a groin injury during the victory against Udinese. The pair will thus join Abou Diaby, Kieran Gibbs, Jack Wilshere and Johan Djourou on a treatment table that is presumably close to collapsing.



This has gone waaay beyond beng funny.


----------



## dinga03 (Aug 18, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> This has gone waaay beyond beng funny.



this list will go more when the EPL season starts..lol....at last they wont have 11 player fit and they will use their reserve team, and hope to win the title again


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 18, 2011)

The Special One launches all-out attack on the Catalan side.

JosÃ© Mourinho describes Barcelona as 'a small team' in post-match rant | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]olelvRKSpG8[/YOUTUBE]
> What a cvnt but it is Barca so
> 
> Arsenal.com
> *s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/large/375982263.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJF3XCCKACR3QDMOA&Expires=1313658068&Signature=Ag0OkAaUJGzyNkf4JqOxYcmbKY8%3D



lol...what was mourinho thinking...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2011)

LUKAKU has signed!! Finally it's official!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 18, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Heard there was a huge brawl after the match.
> 
> After this win, the plastic 'fans' of Barca on my facebook friends list have started to make their presence felt and tarnishing the name of Mourinho. Their last appearance was after this year's champion's league finals. There was no sign of them in the 3-4 months in between.



Much less worse than the 19 times wanking Manc fans.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 18, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Much less worse than the 19 times wanking Manc fans.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wtf? I'd hate to see an arse side that's not competitive. Somebody please beat the shite out of wenger. Do something. Make him understand he need's to buy players, yesterday.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2011)

*www.chelsea.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/get-attachment.asp?action=view&attachmentid=1966

Lukakukukuku!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 18, 2011)

nice so is drogba on his way out now??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2011)

Rumors that Traore is going on loan to QPR.Likely to be true because a first team player don't feature in reserve games a day before CL.
I hope the plan is not to buy one CB and play TV as backup left back.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 19, 2011)

cech is out for a month...training injury...


----------



## legendary_noob (Aug 19, 2011)

a friend of mine posted this on fb, he said mourinho stomped on cesc's head while he was down. 

Final Supercopa de EspaÃ±a 2011, entrada a Cesc y "tangana" - YouTube

[YOUTUBE]umFCCI8O1WE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 19, 2011)

iinfi said:


> guys, u dont know Arsene Wenger!! He is a master businessman..
> Arses will qualify for europe even if they finish 6th or 7th for the next 4 years. With Fifa's financial fair play coming into effect, 2-3 clubs finishing top 4 in the league will not qualify for europe. and arses will automatically qualify..
> This means Arsene has done his homework well.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 19, 2011)

Mourinho in trouble. 

JosÃ© Mourinho likely to escape charges for role in Super Cup melee | Football | The Guardian

Jose Mourinho on the brink at Real Madrid | The Sun |Sport|Football


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2011)

*i52.tinypic.com/ogkx7t.gif
Aaron Lemon - Page 32 - RedCafe.net


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 19, 2011)

sometimes people are just unlucky and get pictured at the wrong time 

epic face!



Spoiler



*images.football365.com/11/08/496x259/Nemanja-Vidic_2638336.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2011)

> Traore out for Liverpool. Wenger: “We still have options at left-back. We have Vermaelen, Sagna, Jenkinson


Fvckin hell.
Rosicky is out too.Frimpong will get his debut start+Ramsey and who?

Oh,and Nasri is in the squad.Can't see him playing though.

The second youth project is underway.But this time there are even less senior players,and the opposition is tougher.I doubt Wenger would be here to see it's conclusion.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 19, 2011)

*www.espnstar.com/servlet/file/658545_33_preview.jpg?ITEM_ENT_ID=658545&ITEM_VERSION=1&COLLSPEC_ENT_ID=10&FILE_SERVICE_CONF_ID=33
Football | Barclays Premier League | Nasri wanted to join United, not City | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2011)

He could have easily joined whichever club he wanted next summer.Going to City for the money.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hope he doesn't end up as adebayor, but lets hope for the best for misfiring gunners.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2011)

M'Vila is the latest player being linked to us.Would be great if sign him and Hazard.


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

M'Vila is a defensive midfielder right? Then great, absolutely wonderful if we sign him. Hazard is a dream signing, but unrealistic to see Lille selling him and us paying a huge fee for him TBH.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2011)

Wenger is pretty bullish here.
*www.express.co.uk/posts/view/266075/Arsene-Wenger-warns-Arsenal-You-ll-miss-me-when-I-ve-gone


> And he confirmed he is in the market for a central midfielder, with Rennes star Yann M’Vila his top target, and still wants to strengthen his defence.
> 
> “I believe I have shown in my 15 years here I am capable to make the right decision for the right players,” said Wenger.
> 
> ...


Can't fault the attitude.I hope the fans are behind him and the team today.That's only way we can deliver a win.

Nasri is 6/1 to score.heh


----------



## iinfi (Aug 20, 2011)

cech injured .... disaster ...

poor obi's father has been kidnapped !!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2011)

Szczesny, Sagna, Vermaelen, Kos, Jenkinson, Frimpong, Ramsey, *Nasri*, Arshavin, Walcott, RVP

People should hold the boos for Nasri till FT.Unfortunate that he is playing at all.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2011)

JUAN MATA on the verge of Chelsea move!! Zat's more like it!!


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2011)

Another Arsenal injury.this is getting too much even to laugh at them now.

Nasri was cheered for actually,btw


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2011)

Proud of the performace so far in the face of all advesity.Not their fault we don' t have enough quality.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2011)

Have to improve in 2nd half to have any chance for 3 points.


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

It's a real shame Mata is not with us. Would have been a great replacement for Nasri. 

From what live text commentary seems to suggest, TV5 and SZCZ seem to be having a good game. Same with Nasri. The thing is, if we had won something, we would have held on to Nasri.

About the youngsters, can someone tell me how Frimpong, Jenkinson and Miquel have been. I have high hopes for Miquel.

Squad is one injury away from looking like our reserve league XI.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2011)

Suar and Marela may still make the difference


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2011)

Nasri has given 100%.Fair play to him and fans for the support.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2011)

Pingpong, should have been sent off with second yellow if the card to Lucas is anything to go by.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2011)

Krow said:


> It's a real shame Mata is not with us. Would have been a great replacement for Nasri.
> 
> From what live text commentary seems to suggest, TV5 and SZCZ seem to be having a good game. Same with Nasri. The thing is, if we had won something, we would have held on to Nasri.
> 
> ...


All 3 have done well.Frimpong has understandably been a bit clumsy.However Liverpool havent threatened much 
TV and Chez having a monster of a game.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't worry Suar will dive his way onto that


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

@ A_G I really hope Wenger doesn't decide that another DM will kill Frimpong and buys M'Vila. We could do with some real competition for Song. Song is getting complacent. His stamp on Barton was really irresponsible and immature. He knows he can't be dropped. 

@LFC check PM. 

From arseblogger


> Sky reporting at half time that Nasri's move to City has broken down. Sounds like it's because of a disagreement between Nasri and City rather than City and Arsenal.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2011)

Andy Carroll, Stewart Downing and Jordan Henderson of (£71m ) cost more than Arsenal's current XI - £63.65 m.


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Andy Carroll, Stewart Downing and Jordan Henderson of (£71m ) cost more than Arsenal's current XI - £63.65 m.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2011)

Hopefully that disagreement allows United to sneak in a bid,especially after Nasri said he would've liked to join Utd.

btw,what has happened to Arshavin? Looks a shadow of the player he used to be.


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

^He's lazy. Torres and Dzeko work hard when they are out of form and make up for it. Arsh can't work hard for two matches in a row.

Did Pool score?

Sorry false alarm. Was an Arsenal shot.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well done Frimpong!!! Sh*t for brains!!


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh no... Hope he isn't lambasted for this. We should not allow youngsters to start for such massive games.

No DM for the next two PL games then. Our defence is really thin now. What next? Squillaci at DM? Call up reserve players?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2011)

^ Frimpong WAS your reserve player!!


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

Meh! He was about to be brought into the first team as second choice DM last season until he did his knee.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2011)

^ Still, not a starter 

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!! ROFLMAO!!!! WTF WAS THAT!!?????


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

Here we go..................... 

People saying it was offside.

This latest goof up reminds me of the CC final. Alas.

Bendy on. Come on you Goooooners!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2011)

Desperately unlucky.Now jenk injured.


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

WTF! Really now! This is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay beyond funny. This is the start of the season, seems like January already.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2011)

Lansbury booked for mouthing off to the ref. He'll be red carded before the game ends. 

2-0......... Suarez!!


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

Top quality my foot.

2-0 at home is shameful.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2011)

Going to boil over now surely.


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

Odds on Arsene being sacked?


Please please no boos for players. PLEASE!

Booing is not cool. YNWA ringing at Emirates?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2011)

Time to spend the fvcking money.
Decent performance today.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2011)

Arsenal are in deep **** unless they do something about it in these 10 days.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2011)

3 points earned, most valuable. 3 points lost by Arses as well. 
Nice to see almost an empty stadium in the end. Brownie points earned for the rest of the season.


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Decent performance today.


Given the players we had on field, very good performance. Only thing we lacked is sharpness in attack. Defensively solid until Fimps was sent off.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Time to spend the fvcking money.


Hell yeah.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 20, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> JUAN MATA on the verge of Chelsea move!! Zat's more like it!!



still no replacement for makelele


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2011)

lol..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2011)

^ There IS no replacement for Makelele.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 20, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ There IS no replacement for Makelele.



ur rite man ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2011)

Twitter rumours  - JUAN MATA HAS ARRIVED AT STAMFORD BRIDGE WITH HIS FATHER/AGENT!!


----------



## iinfi (Aug 20, 2011)

This news would be fabs worst nightmare


			
				FabsWorstNightmareNews said:
			
		

> Arsenal Football Club have officially terminated the services of Arsene Wenger and have bid him goodbye. Defeat to Liverpool at home was the last thing the owners wanted to see.
> FC Barcelona have immediately pounced and Arsene Wenger & FC Barcelona have reached an agreement where Arsene Wenger would take over the duties of Cheif of Youth Development at FC Barcelona. With rumours about Guardiola leaving next summer Arsene Wenger is in pole position to replace him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2011)

*assets.liverpoolfc.tv/uploads/arsenal12.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Aug 20, 2011)

Infostrada Sports on Twitter: "Darren Bent has scored in August in each of last 7 seasons - a total of 14 goals - more than any other player since start of 2005-06"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2011)

We're playing rubbish...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 20, 2011)

It doesn't Mata if you play rubbish, just Juan goal will get you back in the game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2011)

It's not just juan goal, our ponderous buildup play is the real mata of concern here...


----------



## iinfi (Aug 20, 2011)

always used to think Chelsea performance in each game  is like that of our Indian cricket team...perform in one and flunk miserably in the nxt....
Chelsea are hell bent on matching them now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2011)

I am coming round to the idea of Nasri staying.Considering how hard signing new players is for us,we won't see the money anyway.He may be the difference between 4th and 5th.


----------



## Krow (Aug 21, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I am coming round to the idea of Nasri staying.Considering how hard signing new players is for us,we won't see the money anyway.He may be the difference between 4th and 5th.


Him staying+no new signings is the most realistic scenario actually. Mancs Chelsea, Citeh, Spuds, Pool and us battling for top four.

If current status is anything to go by, I'd be glad if we manage 5th. Not like the current squad is bad, but it is waaaaay too thin and will most probably crumble under pressure.

On a side note. At the start of the summer 





			
				Arsene said:
			
		

> We will be very active in the transfer market


5 players sold/loaned, sixth on the verge.

Apart from Gervinho, the players bought are all promising, but not what we needed to capture in the summer. 

I expect no signings of note in the next ten days. And I don't want another Squillaci-esque player in the team.

My worry is that we will need to pump 120-130m next summer (a la Liverpool this year) to bring the squad back to CL level.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol active indeed.With Kos joining DJ on the treatment table,we are under real danger of missing out on CL.We can forget any signings in that case.


----------



## Krow (Aug 21, 2011)

Udinese away with this squad, hmmmmm... We will need a lot of luck. What does the lineup look like?

SZCZ
Sagna--TV5--Miquel--Gibbs? or Jenk?
Song--Ramsey--Nasri(???????)/Rosicky
Theo--RVP--Arsh

Lol that squad looks a shade below size zero to me.

Wish we could buy about 50 million tonnes of luck and play it instead of Rosicky.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2011)

Gerv instead of Arshavin,who was horrible today.
I'd play Miquel too,but Wenger will probably go for Song CB and Frimpong DM.
Really doubt Nasri will play in the CL,unless his move completely breaks down.


----------



## Krow (Aug 21, 2011)

Hopefully we can scrape through with a draw or a 2-1 loss.  We are missing someone to support the attacking three. Cesc and Nasri were our playmakers. Too much to expect Aaron to fill in with their level on Wednesday.

Frimps needs to keep his composure really. UEFA refereeing is much stricter than that in the PL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2011)

According to French channel Canal+ Rennes have rejected Arsenal's 20m euro bid for M'Vila.
Usually we piss off after getting a bid rejected,let's see if we go back for him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 21, 2011)

Arsenal Forum - View topic - Who Could Take Wenger's Place If He Were To Leave?

David Moyes please let that happen. Two birds with one stone...MON would be even better, but I'll like to see Everton fvcked as well...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2011)

Steve Bould.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Pep Guardiola.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2011)

one arsene wenger!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> one arsene wenger!



two goals to nil!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 21, 2011)

Kwality.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2011)

No La Liga this weekend because of players on strike.


----------



## Krow (Aug 21, 2011)

> As a result, Wenger has made an enquiry about Kaka and is also considering Lilles Eden Hazard, and Marseille trio Lucho Gonzalez, Mathieu Valbuena and Andre Ayew.


Arsenal plot shock swoop for Â£56m Real Madrid star | Fanatix

 @ Newsnow feeds.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 21, 2011)

Whomsoever Arsenal sign, they will have to pay a huge premium for that player now.


----------



## Krow (Aug 21, 2011)

Which is why I do not expect any new signings of note.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2011)

Not if the player puts pressure on the club to sell,or is running down his contract.This is the transfer window Russian roulette Wenger often plays(and fails)


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> (and fails)



This season will be the last time he does that though.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 22, 2011)

wenger going for kaka...this is baffling even under wenger's standards...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2011)

Mouth watering prospect..




...If you are a transfer muppet.Not going to happen.

But hey,we did sign Bergkamp in a similar situation.


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> But hey,we did sign Bergkamp in a similar situation.



A lot of people say that was one signing which made almost everyone go What the ---------!

How I wish for one signing like that now.

@ Ronnie I posted that to show the sheer stupidity of rumours.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2011)

JUAN MATA transfer confirmed by Valencia!! Oh, and in doing so the traffic crashed their webserver!


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

Really sad he isn't on Arsenal's side of London. Meh!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2011)

Juan Mata Valencia C.F >> Web Oficial

Wooooot!!!! 

*www.valenciacf.com/contenidos/Actualidad/Noticias/2011/08/Noticia_31170.html

And the fee is in the region of 23M GBP. Good value!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2011)

Kick in the teeth/bollocks etc.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2011)

^ Still, you're RICH!! And you still have Nasri!!


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

Till now, this summer has been every Arsenal fan's nightmare.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 22, 2011)

Juan Mata, good signing. Chelsea signing him came as a surprise though, thought Arses will get him, pensioners moved quick and they moved well.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yossi Benayoun probably headed to Spuds as part of the Modric deal.


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

In other news, Dzeko seems to be in fine form.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2011)

^ And Aguero missed a sitter! 

Nasri to Citeh deal seems to have broken down. Could he... possibly... be headed...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 22, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Yossi Benayoun probably headed to Spuds as part of the Modric deal.



What the fvck?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Still, you're RICH!! And you still have Nasri!!


Our line up for the next game


			
				arseblog said:
			
		

> SZCZ - Sagna -Kos -Verm -Fetus -Sperm -Ramsey -£35m -£25m -Sperm -van Persie - Subs: Arshavin, Dancing Baby



Kaka cut for Arsenal switch | Arsenal News, Fixtures, Results, Transfers | Sky Sports
Here is the customary bookmaker story.Can't remember a transfer going through after it's odds have been slashed.

In any case,I really hope we stumble through to the CL on Wednesday.That is the last hope of any signings.

Arsenal begin transfer talks with Rennes midfielder Yann M'Vila | Football | The Guardian


> Arsenal begin transfer talks with Rennes midfielder Yann M'Vila
> 
> • Arsène Wenger targets 21-year-old French international
> • Jack Wilshere may be available for Udinese match


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

Mata to CFC  . Good deal for CFC . 

They are paying only 10 MP upfront . Rest are installments and Addons !


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope the M'Vila talks bear fruit. Looks difficult though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2011)

Wenger banned for 2 more games by UEFA for communicating with the bench while serving suspension.Madness.They really don't like him at UEFA.
As if Wednesday wasn't hard enough already...


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

#blameiton ????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

BBC said:
			
		

> 1341: FOOTBALL -Manchester United sign a four-year deal with DHL, believed to be worth £40m, to be their training kit sponsor for all sessions outside of European games. They also announce a three-year partnership with Vietnam mobile telecommunications company Beeline to distribute United content in Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos.



40m to be on a training kit FFS


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2011)

This is how you compete with sugar daddies.Get to work Gazidis and co. Our deals with Carlsberg and Citroen are a start.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

Andy Carroll's car has been seen at The Etihad Stadium and apparently a contract has already been signed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2011)

Heh..


Arsenal are 7th in the shirt sponsorship table 
EXCLUSIVE: Premier League shirt deals surge to Â£117.5m on back of City’s Etihad uplift « Sporting Intelligence


----------



## scudmissile007 (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome goal denied for napoli, miss by cesc interesting game.cesc scores his first goal for barca.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2011)

Cesc 
The simplest of tap-ins.He will score a lot of them at Barca.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 23, 2011)

Splendid football, just awesome. Second goal was sexy, third goal hot. Still this De Gea...we are lucky to came with a clean sheet.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome win yesterday.Spurs were taught a lesson,really.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 23, 2011)

Second youngest MUFC team ever ! 

Awesome !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2011)

Good riddance
Terms agreed with Manchester City for Nasri | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com

But Nasri was Wenger's plan B after Cesc.SIGN SOMEONE!
I have lost count of the players we have sold this summer,and there can be more still.(Bendtner,Squillaci)


----------



## Krow (Aug 23, 2011)

^Add Almunia too.

Six gone this summer! Real dismantling.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2011)

"I'll be very active this summer"
:insert massive rolleyes:

The transfer "kitty" is approaching 100 million figure.Even if we fail to reach CL,there is no excuse to not spend.


> Emmanuel Y Frimpong
> Money is the Root of all Evil


----------



## Krow (Aug 23, 2011)

We have become an effing selling club. If we don't take action soon, the likes of Wilshere and Frimpong too won't want to stay (even though they have been brought up at Arsenal!).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2011)

We will end up signing Robert Pires on 31st,who is a free agent 
Atleast he will teach a thing or two to these kids about playing for Arsenal.


----------



## Krow (Aug 23, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We will end up signing Robert Pires on 31st,who is a free agent
> Atleast he will teach a thing or two to these kids about playing for Arsenal.


 TBH we should have brought Vieira as a coach too. Kids would have kicked Carroll in the nuts at least. That would have made the loss bearable.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2011)

City money at work again.Vieira had an offer he couldn't refuse.


----------



## Krow (Aug 23, 2011)

IMO we should revise our wage structure to be competitive.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2011)

> Emmanuel Y Frimpong
> "@JackWilshere: Good luck to my friend @Nanas08 (mr Nasri) learnt a lot from him. World class player! Will be missed!"
> Pffffff comeon Jack


Got to love Frimpong 
Can't see this guy going to City in a million years.Hope he is good enough for Arsenal 

TOTT: Philippe Senderos' slip of the tongue | Football Video and Audio | ESPN.co.uk


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2011)

*images.football365.com/11/08/640/Oriol-Romeu-Romelu-Lukaku_2640165.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 23, 2011)

so how much did arsenal get for nasri??20Mil??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2011)

24 million.His previous club will get about 1.5m out of it.

Eto'o joins Anzhi at 350k pound per week wages.
Samuel Eto'o in Â£21.8m move from Internazionale to Anzhi Makhachkala | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## iinfi (Aug 23, 2011)

BBC Sport - John Mikel Obi's kidnapped father found alive

 *news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/54760000/jpg/_54760936_52d7cbdc-d0d5-4b4f-a20a-b0176d23b439.jpg

poor guy has been beaten


----------



## Krow (Aug 23, 2011)

Chelsea: Romeu and Romelu. 

ArsÃ¨ne Wenger cleared for Arsenal dug-out duty in Champions League | Football | guardian.co.uk
Wenger allowed on the touchline.

Our future depends on tomorrow.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2011)

That's great news.We need Wenger there tomorrow more than any other match.


----------



## Krow (Aug 23, 2011)

UEFA can go to hell with its stupid rule. It wants to enforce this stupid touchline ban but it will not do anything about Man City fraud stadium naming deal! 

At least they deferred the ban. I'll take Wenger being banned for three group stage games (if we qualify) over being banned from tomorrow's game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2011)

Traore,Rosicky and Djourou are back for Udinese.At least we won't have players playing out of position.



			
				Wenger said:
			
		

> “It’s a hot spot on the bone of his ankle that, if you continue to play, can lead to a stress fracture. There is no chance he will be fit for England.”


You really have to fear that Wilshere is doing a Vermaelen here.He is back in a protective boot.


----------



## Krow (Aug 24, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Traore,Rosicky and Djourou are back for Udinese.At least we won't have players playing out of position.
> 
> 
> You really have to fear that Wilshere is doing a Vermaelen here.He is back in a protective boot.



Frimpong and Song may just start today, in case Rosicky is not fit enough.

As for Wilshere, we should rest him for a good 40-50 days. Let the lad recover.

SZCZ
Sagna-TV5-DJ-Traore
Frimster-Song
Ramsey
Arsh-RVP-Gerv

That will change if Rosicky is fit though.
A lot will depend on Song/Frimster keeping their cool and launching forward counter attacks. How we need Vieira...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2011)

Twatri has completed his move.Glad I can use that name now.

Fenerbache are out of the CL because of match fixing investigations.
Backdoor entry for Liverpool as usual? or even Arsenal
Champions League - Fenerbahce out of Champions League - Yahoo! Eurosport

Arsenal are lining up with 2 DMs

SCSZ -Sagna - Vermaelen - Djourou - Jenkinson - Song - Frimpong - Ramsey - Walcott - van Persie - Gervinho

Confident after seeing that line-up.Comeon Arsenal!


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2011)

Comeon Goooooooners!!!!!!!!!!!!



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> or even Arsenal


I really hope we don't need that. 

Comeon Arsenal!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking good Arsenal.


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2011)

Waiting for that invaluable away goal. Come on!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2011)

Sh1t.We are really up against it.

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

FINALLY GERV delivers a good ball in the box

What a save.

Getting a heart attack here!

Hard to find a penalty save better than this.

What a crucial save.Could have saved Arsene's job if we hold on here.

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAH
GET in ARSENAL!

Jack Wilshere


> This is what makes #AFC such a special club! We got it right in every way tonight! Szczesny brilliant save inspired us! Gervinho amazing!



Loads of character shown tonight.Well done.

and I love Chezza!
Time to go on a signing spree!


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2011)

Luckily caught the second goal on stream. 


WOHOOOO! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A WIN! SZCZ MOTM by miles! He saved that FK at his near post to! FINALLY AN ARSENAL KEEPER FIT TO WEAR THE NUMBER 1! YEAH!

COME WENGER! SIGN WESLEY EFFING SNEIJDER! EDEN HAZARD! YANN M'VILA! LEIGHTON BAINES! COME ON!


Jenkinson looked pretty solid imo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2011)

The GK problem is finally solved.
Shame we have created tons of other problems,not the least of it is LB.Sagna really struggled there.
No excuses to not spend now.


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2011)

LB is top priority. Arsene survived a massive test today. But signings are a must.

LB is a must. We need CM too. Ramsey looked good in patches. Nasri out Gerv in, so that is solved. I wouldn't want to go to Utd without Frimster, Song and Gerv.

I think DM has enough cover with Frimster. But we need an excellent striker to cover RVP.

I also think we were much more direct and less tiki taka today. Really heartening to see us taking shots from distance so often.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2011)

How cheap is this 
Samir Nasri scores his first goal for Manchester City - Manchester City FC


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> How cheap is this
> Samir Nasri scores his first goal for Manchester City - Manchester City FC


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 25, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> How cheap is this
> Samir Nasri scores his first goal for Manchester City - Manchester City FC



lol...i thought practice games...this is just plain ridiculous...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 25, 2011)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/08/24/article-2029690-0D8EA6C900000578-803_468x333.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2011)

Urgh..


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 25, 2011)

Rejected Arsenal and Spurs !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2011)

He even asked Fabregas for accommodation etc.But we couldn't close the deal for whatever reason and Chelsea blew our offer out of water.
Sod them and city.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ Asked Fabregas if he could occupy his house now that he is moving to Barca?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 25, 2011)

lol  .

Mata said he wanted to win trophies


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 25, 2011)

Citeh could face group of death in CL draw, with AC Milan, FC Barcelona and German champions Borussia Dortmund.  

Man City facing Champions League group of death | The Sun |Sport|Football


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jack Wilshere said:
			
		

> "Sorry Spurs fans...we will not be joining you this year! Enjoy"


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2011)

Wilshere and Frimpong are quite the twitter characters.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 25, 2011)

*a3.twimg.com/profile_images/1512486419/_amir.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2011)

That's a tough little group.

Dortmund away will be the fixture to look forward to.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 25, 2011)

GROUP C
Manchester United
Benfica
Basle
Otelul Galati

 Boring


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

arsenal & city got quite tough groups...utd got relatively easy ones....


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2011)

At least we won't take the draw lightly and get complacent. The draw also calls for signings. This team will cough and splutter to make it to knock out rounds


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 26, 2011)

Haha Bayern Munich, Villareal and Napoli in Citeh's group with trips to Germany, Spain and Italy. Let's see how Mancini survives this. :!

United got a relatively easy group.

Barcelona have drawn AC Milan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2011)

Bolton's chairman has retweeted this


> #arsenal are you taking the piss 6 million for Garry Cahill **** right off!!!
> #BWFC #wengerisabell




Don't know where to start with this.Safe to say we won't be getting Cahill.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL...pardon me for laughing but arsenal's transfer policy has been a failure...kaka,hazard & now cahill...seriously everything is going wrong for arsenal...

EDIT:-lets not forget juan mata...


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2011)

6 million?  I don't know why centre backs are being bid for this late in the season. Anyway, he has only one year left on his contract, so maybe Wenger wanted to pay less.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

spurs nab adebayor on loan...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Krow said:


> 6 million?  I don't know why centre backs are being bid for this late in the season. *Anyway, he has only one year left on his contract*, so maybe Wenger wanted to pay less.



Nasri 24M GBP?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 26, 2011)

Nasri went to city . Remember it is the same club that got 25 for Adebayor who is goin on loan


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Nasri 24M GBP?



I can't quite remember who it was, but Man City paid a lot for some player in January, who would have been available on a free in June. 

EDIT: Was it Nigel de Jong?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Nasri 24M GBP?



Clichy 7 million?

Anyway the issue here is the chairman being a cvnt.He can always say no to our delegation,if he doesn't like the price.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

@arsenal use some of your god damn profits...u guys made a killing selling players this summer...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2011)

Wenger says the figure was higher than 6m. 
[YOUTUBE]OcZBRhQiBw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 27, 2011)

barton joins QPR...


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Elia linked with Arsenal.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

Owen Hargreaves fights back: The moving story of a gifted footballer's refusal to give up | Mail Online


----------



## Krow (Aug 27, 2011)

Bolton can shove their heads up their debt-ridden belly buttons. Highly unprofessional behaviour by Gartside. 100 mil in debt and laughing offers of around 8m GBP for a player in the last year of his contract.

@ Ishu: Nice article.

Cesc scored against Porto. 2 trophies in as many weeks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2011)

He is a Barca player now,who happens to be in the best team of the generation.Couldn't care less about their trophy hauls.

Anyway Le Equipe reporting that South Korean striker Park-Chu Young is on his way to Arsenal from Monaco, to sign a deal for 3 million euros.


----------



## Krow (Aug 27, 2011)

Who the hell is he? Is he any good?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2011)

26 year old striker playing in League 2 with Monaco.Apparently he was going to have a medical with Lille,but bailed out in the last second.

Pretty underwhelming,even as a replacement for Bendtner.Let's see what happens.


----------



## Krow (Aug 27, 2011)

Wenger seems to be on a promotion spree. AOC, Jenk and now this. Hmmmm... Let's see.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2011)

Arsenal are paired with Shrewsbury in CC draw.United will go to Leeds 
Things are moving fast on the Young transfer.BBC are reporting  it now.


			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Monaco striker Park Chu-Young will complete a move to Premier League side Arsenal this weekend.
> 
> The South Korea captain, who has made over 91 appearances for the French club, is on his way to London for a medical in the next 24 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## iinfi (Aug 27, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Anyway Le Equipe reporting that South Korean striker Park-Chu Young is on his way to Arsenal from Monaco, to sign a deal for 3 million euros.



lol .. hope u guys dont sign him .... otherwise jus incase he scores ..

BBC will report ... Chu scores for Arsenal ... hahahha


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 27, 2011)

Mataaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! 



Monaco are in Ligue Two now??? Still remember the Monaco vs Porto CL final!!!


----------



## iinfi (Aug 27, 2011)

atrocious defending ... when will that dept improve ... v.little chance of a silverware this season if we continue playing like this...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2011)

mata had a fantastic debut...liverpool excellent performance..just wish that carragher didn't make that error...

btw anyone has an update on drogba & martin kelly??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

Joel Campbell has been denied a work permit.So this is why the move for Young came through..
JC can move to Lille on loan


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2011)

@ JC to Lille. 

But that swoop for Young was funny.  Lille will be pissed. I think he will be an ok squad player. Don't need heroics from him, just a good work rate and consistency.

On to the defender and attacker. Looks like Arsene does not want to sign an LB at all. Sagna or Frimpong will be played there it seems.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

Or Vermaelen.I think we will get Cahill.


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2011)

Chances are that we will get Cahill.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

Reading that Coquelin will take the DM spot today.Great talent,but getting thrown in the deep end too soon.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 28, 2011)

arsenal sign korean chu...


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Reading that Coquelin will take the DM spot today.Great talent,but getting thrown in the deep end too soon.



Yeah, a bit too much for the youngster. Anyway, I hope he does well.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2011)

dzeko is in one hell of a form..citeh have started like chelsea in the last season..they look like they will trash everyone...that being said spurs missed 2 easy chances...& nasri looks very good in his debut...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

Scary and disappointing at the same time


----------



## scudmissile007 (Aug 28, 2011)

Spuds crucified at white hart lane.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2011)

my god..citeh is trashing spurs....

lol..spurs scores 1...

no VDV..no substitutions left...LOL...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

Vermaelen and Sagna have failed fitness test.

Szczesny; Jenkinson Djourou Koscielny Traore; Coquelin Ramsey Rosicky; Walcott RVP Arshavin


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Vermaelen and Sagna have failed fitness test.
> 
> Szczesny; Jenkinson Djourou Koscielny Traore; Coquelin Ramsey Rosicky; Walcott RVP Arshavin



where is wilshere??i thought he was fit for this game??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 28, 2011)

Dzeko made it look way too easy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> where is wilshere??i thought he was fit for this game??



Seeing a specialist on Monday 

On risk of sounding like LFC fans last year,our season starts vs. Swansea at home in 2 weeks.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 28, 2011)

looks like city are in pole position to finish top two this time arnd.... 
squad is more balanced

can one of u arsenal fans tell us why wenger cant use his common sense instead of jus thinking about his money and club's money .....

but when fifa financial fair play comes into effect ...will arsenal get thru even if they finish 6-7th?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 28, 2011)

DdG 

Young, That was FB


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2011)

redemption for de gea,,,


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 28, 2011)

what a beautiful 2nd goal by Man Utd


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2011)

hmm..arshavin tackle looked dead close to being a second yellow...lucky its not the 3rd red for arsenal...


----------



## iinfi (Aug 28, 2011)

we have 48 odd hours to get someone for the makelele role and a quality CB


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 28, 2011)

myp2p is down... 

any live streams, which will work on linux?


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 28, 2011)

Arsenal get one back.Game on?
Whenever I start feeling sad for Arsenal-I remember the Keown incident


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2011)

this is the most LOL game i have seen in a while


----------



## iinfi (Aug 28, 2011)

gona end in a baseball scoreline

BBC
Arsenal red card: Arsenal have yet to finish a league game with 11 men this season - and they won't do so again today, Carl Jenkinson shown a second yellow card as he trips Javier Hernandez running through on goal.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 28, 2011)

it's like fu(king fifa now... lol.. i pity arsenal


----------



## iinfi (Aug 28, 2011)

*vinay077.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/in-arsene-we-trust.jpg
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/03/06/article-0-03C207DE000005DC-811_468x335.jpg


this is the power of mekaloudu and makalulu


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 28, 2011)

haha... epic.. simply epic... Mr.chutney... supposed to be a good keeper.... haha.. the cocky bas***d.... in his face, must have enjoyed picking up the ball out of the net...

Proud of the class of 11


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

Our shambolic summer manifests itself.Time to panic buy to make sure we challenge for 4th.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 28, 2011)

Reporter (to Wenger): your reaction to the game against man utd.
Wenger: I did not zee the incident ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2011)

i am still laughing at the scoreline....my god...the back 4 of arsenal was pathetic..jenkinson had a horrid day...i mean wtf was this game???10 ****ing goals...& a red card again..infact arshavin is lucky to be there...this was one torrid game for arsenal..it looked like a mid table team...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 28, 2011)

THE best match I've ever seen.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

The away fans should be refunded.Best support I have ever seen away from home.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 28, 2011)

agreed arsenal did not have their best team today but still wtf??


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2011)

*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnv6cjiFAA1qjyk5u.png


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 28, 2011)

Hilarious  Expecting not to see any Arsenal fans around for some time now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

> First time Arsenal have scored twice at Old Trafford since EPL began.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 28, 2011)

Did I see it right? Utd 8: Ars 2 

No, kidding. What a day, for Young, Rooney, Park, Welbeck everyone. Still I couldn't accept the 1st goal! Between the legs? Bad.
I think Gunners have to try hard now to finish in top 5, let alone championship.

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/3710/20110828222134.jpg

BTW- Who's next?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 28, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Hilarious  Expecting not to see any Arsenal fans around for some time now



Down worry some of us will still be here,but still


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> haha... epic.. simply epic... Mr.chutney... supposed to be a good keeper.... haha.. the cocky bas***d.... in his face, must have enjoyed picking up the ball out of the net...



Lol you didn't have much of a clue before,looks the massive win has robbed you of all judgement.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 28, 2011)

> Arsenal's league form since the Carling Cup final - DDDWDDWDDLWLLDDLL
> 3 wins in 17 games.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 28, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol you didn't have much of a clue before,looks the massive win has robbed you of all judgement.



ahhhh.. bitter i see..  .. i forgive you, i did not see ze incident


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2011)

Sigh... not unexpected given our injuries, but this is a direct result of a nightmare summer. Sixth position should be pretty good for this season. Even with eight players out, I am sure the Mancs would have done better.




ssk_the_gr8 said:


> haha... epic.. simply epic... Mr.chutney... supposed to be a good keeper.... haha.. the cocky bas***d.... in his face, must have enjoyed picking up the ball out of the net...


 Really,  The massive win has completely put this guy out of his senses.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 28, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol you didn't have much of a clue before,looks the massive win has robbed you of all judgement.



ahhh.. bitter i see...   i forgive ya, i did not see ze incident. 



Krow said:


> Sigh... not unexpected given our injuries


onto serious stuff, even 6th looks doubtful, you squad is too injury prone, you are imploding
btw, it's just personal with mr.chutney, i find the guy repulsive


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ahhhh.. bitter i see..  .. i forgive you, i did not see ze incident



No,I am saying that the Arsenal GK wasn't at fault as you were so keen on implying.

Of course you didn't see any incident,you just saw the score 



			
				Jack Wilshere said:
			
		

> I heard all the Arsenal fans singing! You my friends are a ****ing (excuse the language) inspiration to Arsenal Football club and i love you


Agree with him completely.The away support was as good as any I have ever seen.They deserve a refund.


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyway, hope we don't do a Leeds. We seriously need a change in transfer policy. Get the big players in. Too many offloaded, not enough replacements.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

We will never do a Leeds.We have a cash cow of a stadium and 100m in transfer proceeds,untouched.
Might do a Liverpool though.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 28, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No,I am saying that the Arsenal GK wasn't at fault as you were so keen on implying.
> 
> Of course you didn't see any incident,you just saw the score
> 
> ...



all the goals were not his fault (a shite defence never helps)but...
i saw how he got fooled by young, by rooney's 2 fks .. that was fu(king epic!  
you gk is not as good as you'll make him to be, deal with it!


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Might do a Liverpool though.


I hope that happens in January and no, I hope we don't pay 35mil for some over rates English forward.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2011)

A goalkeeper can only protect one side of the goal.Should have got a man on the post.
Young's shot was unstoppable as it had a lot of swerve on it.

Funnily enough,your GK made the biggest mistake of the day.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 29, 2011)

btw i just remembered something...now that jenkinson is out & gibbs is out injured...who do u have as RB?

i would not blame szczesny...could not do much..rather the back 4 were pathetic...de gea was excellent...the one goal he conceded reminded me of Van de sar...he used to give few goals away through his legs...not a big mistake..happens sometimes...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2011)

Sagna?
Gibbs is LB btw.Most of our players should recover by the end of the international break.Hopefully we'd have some signings by then as well.

Wenger has confirmed in his interview that Arsenal are signing Korean striker Young.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 29, 2011)

Alex linked with the Gunners???


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 29, 2011)

A reaction from Wenger

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/54994000/jpg/_54994389_54994388.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 29, 2011)

8-2......... mein Gott!!!!


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 29, 2011)

Leeds fan's . Revenge will be served . It will be .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2011)

Armand Traore is having a medical at QPR apparently.Shows what kind of shambles it was to have him playing yesterday.

On the other hand it makes me a bit hopeful that we are signing one LB.

Everton FC reject Arsenal bid to swap Mikel Arteta for Nicklas Bendtner - News - Everton FC - Liverpool Echo
With our transfer budget we can buy whole EFC.Sad state of affairs at that club.But we can do with 3-4 of their players.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> A goalkeeper can only protect one side of the goal.Should have got a man on the post.
> Young's shot was unstoppable as it had a lot of swerve on it.
> 
> Funnily enough,your GK made the biggest mistake of the day.



Which one? Walcott's. Its was very quick, no? Its hard to suddenly close your legs like that. You would know if you had ever kept.
RvP's was unstoppable.

But agree that your GK wasn't at fault. Young's both goals were unstoppable. Rooney's were also really good.
I would blame Jen and Dj if I had to.


----------



## Krow (Aug 29, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Armand Traore is having a medical at QPR apparently.Shows what kind of shambles it was to have him playing yesterday.
> On the other hand it makes me a bit hopeful that we are signing one LB.



I really hope we sign an LB. Vermaelen or Sagna should not be played there.

I wasted the entire summer trawling through the internet looking for Arsenal signings. Should have started like a cynic and not bothered at all.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2011)

Arsenal are covering the cost of an away trip for the fans who were at OT yesterday.Great gesture.


----------



## Krow (Aug 29, 2011)

Really nice gesture. 
Arsenal thanks 'fantastic' fans for support | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


----------



## Joker (Aug 29, 2011)

wenger should be sacked.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2011)

Joker said:


> wenger should be sacked.



*imgf.tw/158626262.jpg


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

What happened to the M'Vila bid?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty much nothing going on that front.

However,reports coming out of Turkey that Arsenal have agreed a 7m fee for Fenerbache's Brazilian *LB* Andre Santos.



Spoiler







More rumors coming through.Bid for Goatze rejected.
Next 2 days will be crazy.


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

LB? W00t! Yay. Hope we get someone at LB!

We should go back with higher bids. Come on! Get the $$$$$$$$ in!

I think the Benayoun links are garbage.

[YOUTUBE]EkiAlHac3As[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2011)

I can't believe these are the same fans who got tonked by 8 goals last night


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks more like an LM to be honest. 

Lol, did you expect us to hide?


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2011)

Sort of,yeah 
That being said,Arsenal have two days to make themselves top 4 material,or risk being a mid-table team.

Andre santos is a decent player.Add to that one Gary Cahill and Arsenal have some respite.

One thing has to be said,Arsenal still can't assemble a second team of XI,which is a worry.


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

Not to me honestly. I just want some players who can help us scrape through this season. Expectations are low to be honest.

Utd/city/che/pool looking favourites to be top four. We will mostly be head to head with spuds, everton and villa. Fourth place would be like a trophy tbh.

Arsenal vs Manchester United Highlights 2-8 | Arsenalist

This post just about sums it up.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 30, 2011)

wait...are u guys seriously going in for andre santos or is this a joke?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 30, 2011)

I can see that Krow and Arsenal_Gunners were here after the defeat . I will give that to you .

You have 2 days to get a CB , CM ? , ?? .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ulises Davila said:
			
		

> Arsenal players didn't have breakfast this morning. They apparently 8-2 much last night.



Our new signing is at it already!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 30, 2011)

so chelsea bid for miereles rejected..liverpool need him..he needs to be used more often...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2011)

To sum it up-This has been going on at the Arsenal transfer front.

All but done
Young 
Santos

Rumors in order of latest developments
Elija
Gotze
Malouda
Benayoun
Alex
Cahill
M'Villa

Outgoing
Bendtner to Stoke.
Also rumors of a 'marquee midfielder' which may or may not be in this list.



XTerminator said:


> I can't believe these are the same fans who got tonked by 8 goals last night



To be honest,all the fans knew what was coming,and it was compounded by the injuries at the last minute.A tonking was always on the cards.

Le Equipe reporting that Arsenal have signed Mertesacker.
Mertesacker serait Gunner - Foot - Transferts - L'EQUIPE.FR

Mert. rumor picking up steam.On BBC now.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2011)

Mertesacker is an excellent,commanding centre-half.Not sure though if he'll be able to play in the fast-paced league as he's kinda slow imo.

Anyways i was always sure that United tonking Arsenal would be the lowest point of their season.Arsenal will definitely rise now that they have finally started spending some money.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2011)

Lots of doubts about his pace,but he can act cover for the more mobile TV.I hope they form a good partnership.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2011)

exactly.the greatest advantage of having him is that he's deadly at set-pieces,both offensive and defensive.Which is pretty much what Arsenal need atm.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2011)

We can always bring Kos against more mobile teams.Good to have options.
Let's wrap it up!


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2011)

Would've preferred Arsenal signing Cahill though.Still a good buy if its done.
Reports saying Andre Santos having a medical at Arsenal.

Exciting two days for Arsenal fans! Wish we could have done something about Sneijder


----------



## Rahim (Aug 30, 2011)

^Wouldn't that be amazing if United got him?


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

Guardian going crazy! Rumouring Wesley Sneijder to Arsenal. 

Mertesacker please! A signing to make me go WTF! Please wrap it up!!! Santos looks good, tbh. Young will be decent, hope he is better than Chamakh. Not too many expectations I know. 

@xtremevicky: Fans always stand by their club, just like our away support. A twating was on the cards with the injuries and suspensions but we have bounced back before and smart business now will put us back in contention for a rebuild.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2011)

> Telegraph reporting Samba to Arsenal completed on Wednesday


MOAR!


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2011)

Hargreaves to Man City!! 

Mother... Picture: Owen Hargreaves has medical at Manchester City - Transfer News - MirrorFootball.co.uk


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

Lol, by the rumours it looks like we will be playing 5-2-3 this season. xD



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Rumors in order of latest developments
> Elija
> Gotze
> Malouda
> ...



Struck out those I think are not going to happen. Maybe Benayoun or Malouda, but both are unlikely.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 30, 2011)

lol news..hargreaves might join city...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2011)

Canal+ reporting that Mertersacker deal is done.

Transfer Rumors coming in left right and centre.Man this is fun.
Unless we miss out on a host of players because of delay in paperwork 

Park done.
Arsenal to sign striker Chu Young Park | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
Welcome to Arsenal.He will wear the infamous no 9 shirt.

They had to release an statement about Traore being not that sh1t. 
QPR | News | Latest | Latest | TRAORE: 'DON'T JUDGE ME ON UNITED DEFEAT'


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 30, 2011)

Are United Really That Much Better Than Us? | live4liverpool.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2011)

Arsenal have improved bid for Gary Cahill rejected by Bolton as Pers Mertesacker flies in for medical - Telegraph


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2011)

Arsenal end interest in Cahill,it is reported.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah.Would have preferred him to Mertersacker tbh.Will be a shame if he goes to Spuds.
Still happy that we signed someone at all.

Funny only 20 mins or so ago,the rumor was that Cahill deal was agreed.

JC Young is cousin of Utd's Park 
Also says he will return to Korea in 2 years for military service.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> JC Young is cousin of Utd's Park
> Also says he will return to Korea in 2 years for military service.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Are United Really That Much Better Than Us? | live4liverpool.com



he must be high when he wrote it, seriously, suarez better than rooney ? WTF!
Kuyt=Nani ... again WTF!

so now LFC has a better squad than Utd.. didnt know LFC fans were so delusional. this is seriously EPIC!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2011)

Hleb has left Barca for Wolfsberg for 1.5m Euros.What a rip off!


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2011)

loled


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2011)

chelsea has bid for ribery....something about 36Mil...i don't get it...they just bought mata..y another winger...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

Matt Law of The Express said:
			
		

> Arsenal bids in for M'Vila, Hazard, Martin - enquiries made yesterday on Arteta and Fellaini. Sure there are others too, Busy day ahead


Expecting a big signing today...

Keisuke Honda on his way to Arsenal according to France Football.
Bendtner's father and agent at Stoke.


----------



## Krow (Aug 31, 2011)

Honda is a rumour i think. Hoping for a big signing. Looks tough though.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 31, 2011)

makelele job is still vacant .... cant believe we arent getting anyone there ... our defence is  very weak .. infact weaker than the gunner's which went down 2-8 to manYoo. leaky defence cannot win big matches


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

Nothing going on so far.
12 hrs to go.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2011)

Apparently the Sneijder rumours have resurfaced  SSN getting a leverage out of it obviously 



> Liverpool's Joe Cole - who was thought to be on the verge of joining French side Lille - is now in talks with Aston Villa.


think he should go for it.

Apparently,Hargreaves has passed the medical at Citeh.should be signing any moment now

A big news expected from Old Trafford soon according to SSN


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

Read somewhere that it was a WUM and Sky fell for it 

Bendtner's Stoke move breaking down


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Read somewhere that it was a WUM and Sky fell for it



Could be every bit true  really hope something happens though.



> Stoke have now agreed a fee with Birmingham striker Cameron Jerome


could be the reason of the break-down



> @BarclaysEPLTalk: Per Mertesacker has signed a four-year deal with Arsenal. #AFC



congrats.

Joe Cole on a season-long loan to *Lille*


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 31, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> A big news expected from Old Trafford soon according to SSN



MUTV said that they have an announcement. It was that they are going to The Inbetweeners Movie.

SSN fell for the joke


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

Lansbury going to West Ham on loan.Giles Sunu sold to a French club.
We are certainly more ruthless with the youngsters this year.

Time to start worrying.I don't want us to end up with Benayoun or worse- no one.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2011)

SSN taking a piss on United fans time and time again


> 'We thought United were done in the window, but they are about announce one more'





Scott Parker to Spurs.



> At Old Trafford. No sign of Wesley Sneijder but there is a bloke selling two scarves for £10. Now there's a deadline day deal.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 31, 2011)

*i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj271/sondt1/sneijder.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

Brazilian Santos completes move to Arsenal | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2011)

Andre Santos to Arsenal

Forlan to Inter Milan 
*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg814/scaled.php?tn=0&server=814&filename=1c3d.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

Sell your best player and replace him with another quality player.
That's a novel idea...


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2011)

Christian Poulson has also left Anfield for France, joining Evian.Sad for him.Another career ruined.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

> Matt Law
> Told arsenal is a mad-house today and they're working v v hard to get a midfielder. No definitive progress as yet though


7 hrs left.

Per Mertesacker set to join Arsenal | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2011)

Mertesacker officially signs for Arsenal

Dont understand why Arsenal were sleeping all this while.Obviously Wenger lost faith in his resources after that hammering.And he has reacted well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

Telegraph said:
			
		

> Confirmation from a Leverkusen source that the London club attempting to sign Renato Augusto IS Arsenal – a deal is far from agreed at the moment, with Arsenal’s opening bid far short of Leverkusen’s valuation of around €20m. Augusto, however, is keen on a move to the Premier League, and he flew into Heathrow about half and hour ago to go for a medical, in the hope that a transfer can be agreed by the deadline. Looks like this one will go down to the wire…


We are indeed working very hard.Names never been linked with us before are cropping up.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2011)

This gives me hope about Sneijder...but...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

> Matt Law
> Hearing Arsenal gone in strong this arvo for Arteta - think he's the one



Arteta and Augusto stuff is picking up.
In fact Arteta stuff is everywhere.Journos hopeful for the deal.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2011)

> Phil McNulty - Strong reports of Arteta to Arsenal from men who know such as @MattLawExpress @johncrossmirror @davekidd_people - just been told "no deal"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

We have offered 10m.Everton are haggling.
It would be brilliant if we sign both him and Augusto.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2011)

Brilliant by Arsenal.this makes up for all the fans' frustrations.Hope they pull it off and get the 4th somehow.Would hate the scouse scum play in europe again.

Arteta to Arsenal is trending on twitter.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

Fvcking hell.We are still haggling this late in the day.Get it done ffs!

Sh1t Arteta deal looks unlikely thanks to some penny pinching.Surely this means
*hotdogandfriends.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/sad-benayoun.jpg

50m cash and can't fvking buy Arteta.I want to throw up.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2011)

Everton is in no mood to give up Arteta easily


----------



## iinfi (Aug 31, 2011)

*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Wenger-angry.jpg

I got Folks this time ...


*mbalbert0513.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/arsene-wenger-vacation-1-the-sun.jpg

Yippieeeee


*i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt290/tooflogged/WengerTerragraphautomatic001.jpg


Oh .. its past 11 .. did everyone sign??? HUH!!


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2011)

QPR are relentless.They want Bellamy more than Liverpool.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 31, 2011)

they v lakshmi mittal as one of the owners... but he doesn't invest a dime in football ...


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 31, 2011)

Rumours are that Arsenal have shifted their focus from Arteta to Benayoun


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

Embarressing.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2011)

> BBC Sport understands Arsenal had offered Everton £10m for Mikel Arteta. Not enough, it seems...



this.



> BBC Sport's David Ornstein  understands that the Mikel Arteta deal is dead. The Gunners will NOT be going back in for the Spanish midfielder tonight.



which means...bena hi lena.

Owen Hargreaves joins Man City on a year-long  pay as you play deal  Good luck,Owen 

Gael Kakuta to Bolton on loan

Good to see Bolton get classy players on loan every season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2011)

I am coming round to the idea of signing him.Might be a useful contributor if we are in luck.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2011)

Adam Johnson to Arsenal! Sh1t me!

Bendtner to Sunderland on loan!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2011)

Sh1t,Arteta deal still has the tiniest bit of life in it apparently...


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2011)

Rumours of Kaka to Spurs on loan are out. though cahill to spurs has fallen through.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2011)

Probably the last twist in this window.Arsenal are working on someone else than Benayoun atm.Just over 1:30 hrs to go.

Its Arteta.Back on.



> Jack Wilshere
> ARTETA back on! Come on you Gooners!


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2011)

Modric,Tevez and Sneijder going nowhere


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2011)

ITs ON!
So this is what a classic tedious transfer deadline day is like.I prefer old Arsenal deadline days when nothing happens.

Wouldn't be complaining though if we sign Arteta.

Arteta has handed a transfer request.
*sneijdercafe.freeforums.org/images/smilies/kermit1.gif

Talks still going on for Benayoun.

Mertesacker is our new no.4


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2011)

The mirror reports that Benayoun is done.Now Arsenal moving for Arteta


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2011)

I've followed this whole transfer deadline and the must say it was pretty enjoyable


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2011)

The deal of the day is still in the balance.I'd have to find out tomorrow what transpires.
Benayoun loan confirmed by Chelsea btw.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 1, 2011)

We could have done much better than Arteta/Benayoun.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2011)

Raul Meireles!!!! wtf


----------



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2011)

is raul Meireles fit to play? is he available for the CL? does anyone think the makelele role has been filled (atlease partially with the arrival of Meireles)
r we going to qualify for the CL nxt season with the UEFA financial fair play rules coming in?

ManYoo have done arses a huge favour by knocking them 8-2.  they have competitive squad now. best of luck arses


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 1, 2011)

good job by the arse... on deadline day

with so many transfers! i'm confused  .... if one of you gunners could write down your squad.. tell me what your preferred 1st eleven is .. it would be great


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2011)

Meireles!!!!! Good thing we didn't get ripped off by the Spuds!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 1, 2011)

why is it liverpoolfc.TV ....never been able to figure this out?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 1, 2011)

arteta deal for arsenal is very good..so congrats to that..
Meanwhile i am angry as **** that we sold meireles....i can't believe we sold the best player of our squad for 12mil...****ing ****..can't believe this ****


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> arteta deal for arsenal is very good..so congrats to that..
> Meanwhile i am angry as **** that we sold meireles....i can't believe we sold the best player of our squad for 12mil...****ing ****..can't believe this ****



you had so many cm's lucas, sg, adams, henderson, where were you going to fit him in?


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2011)

Meireles was their best player last season.LFC are idiots to sell him.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> with so many transfers! i'm confused  .... if one of you gunners could write down your squad.. tell me what your preferred 1st eleven is .. it would be great



 good one


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2011)

Well done Arsenal.You have rescued the season.
5 players in 2 days,who would have thought.Of course questions would and should arise about our summer,but overall I am a happy gooner today.

We have sold 20 players and bought 14 this window...

And cheers to Mikel Arteta for taking a paycut and saving our blushes.



axes2t2 said:


> We could have done much better than Arteta/Benayoun.



We could definitely have but we have enough tools to work with right now.We can even win something....
Over to the manager now,to get the best out of his new players and quickly integrate them in our team.An issue which should have been resolved before season started.

I hope we go back in for Hazard and M'Vila in January though.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2011)

congratulations to our arse friends here .. they back in the silverware hunt ....


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2011)

the 8-2 definitely helped


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2011)

You really have to wonder about that.How many would have been brought in had we lost 2-1?
I hope these questions are raised in the upcoming AGM.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 1, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> you had so many cm's lucas, sg, adams, henderson, where were you going to fit him in?



henderson was crap...would have preferred meireles playing there...


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2011)

Phew! Glad we got 5 in 2 after 8-2. 



			
				arseblogger said:
			
		

> So, final tally in since Old Trafford: Arteta (29), Benayoun (31), Mertesacker (26), Park (26), Santos (28).
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2011)

Arteta to Arsenal  Other fans may laugh at Wenger but in thier heart they respect him.
Bellamy to Liverpool
Merieles for Chelsea : was he not good for Liverpool? I think he was,
Crouch for Stoke and he is SOOO happy!!!
Parker to Spurs
Joe Cole to Lille


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2011)

Chelsea got an excellent deal with Meireles


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2011)

That is just the senior transfers.The total tally stands at 14 in 20 out.We have been ruthless with the youth and have freed up a large chunk of wage bill.Hope that paves way for bigger contracts for RvP etc. and wages of marquee players if we sign them,


----------



## iinfi (Sep 1, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You really have to wonder about that.How many would have been brought in had we lost 2-1?
> I hope these questions are raised in the upcoming AGM.



no baby .... this is not the first year wenger is with arsenal. ever since he sold viera we know they are more interested in making money & keeping the club in the CL than actually winning it. arsenal and real madrid are very very successful business houses first then football clubs.
u sud be thankful to ManYoo for doing u a huge favor by going for goals instead of sitting on the lead.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2011)

United were'nt even at their best,as Lee Dixon pointed out.Playing with a high line at OT with n00b defenders was a big mistake.8? couldve been 18.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2011)

*www.afc4life.co.uk/wp-admin/img/team4.jpg

Credit: Arsenal 4 Life » Blog Archive » Arteta / Benayoun / How Will Arsenal Line Up?

Full list of arsenal transfers is here: Arsenal's summer - The 'ins and outs' | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com

*i.imgur.com/0jvgK.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2011)

somebody post the shirt nos these new arrivals have got.Will update my pes11 as they wont release a patch now


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2011)

Santos 11
Mertesacker 4
Park 9
Arteta and Benayoun dont have numbers yet afaik

My thoughts in a nutshell: Transfers reflect an eye for players good on set pieces. Mertesacker, Arteta are both very good and IMO Santos should be too. Taller players are being signed (add Jenkinson to the list).

And A_G: I agree with you. Looks like the youth policy has been ditched for good.

My only worry is that Wenger will be happy with the squad and not buy the likes of Hazard and M'Vila. Both would be great for our squad and are the signings I want for this team.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> somebody post the shirt nos these new arrivals have got.Will update my pes11 as they wont release a patch now



Get Fifa


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2011)

> Per Mertesacker on his arrival following that 8-2 drubbing: "I don't think my transfer was (Wayne) Rooney's fault."





United announce a profit of 110mn.Net debt down to 309mn.Nice.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Get Fifa



Too arcade-ish.



Krow said:


> Santos 11
> Mertesacker 4
> Park 9
> Arteta and Benayoun dont have numbers yet afaik



thanks.btw Arteta has #8 and bena hi lena has #30.
Raul Meireles has the #16 shirt for Choos-li.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2011)

It isn't 2006.Fifa 11 has much better gameplay than PES has had for years....


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 1, 2011)

Dont know.I liked FIFA till 2009.But after that PES seems much better.



> @Sammy_Ameobi: Can't wait for #fifa12 ...wonder if I'll look like the standard black guy they always produce for the lesser players lol


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 1, 2011)

Man Utd to raise up to $1bn (£614m) by floating a minority stake in Singapore.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2011)

Our lineup looks good tbh. I can't wait to see the new signings in action!


----------



## red_devil (Sep 1, 2011)

Decent signings there by Wenger.. looks like 8-2 knocked a whole lot of sense into him and may have even knocked the 'youth policy' out of Arsenal..

BTW, Bendy out on loan was a bit strange..Arsenal are now left with RVP and Park as their main strikers and when RVP is out injured, then who's the back up?

And what exactly is Rosicky's role in the squad??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2011)

We play with only 1 striker up top.Park and Chamakh on bench.Theo and Gervinho can play central too,if there are too many injuries.
Rosicky's role is pretty limited now.Behind Wilshere,Arteta,Benayoun and Ramsey.Even behind Diaby when he gets fit for 2 games.

According to France football,Arsenal offered 30m+ Euros for Hazard which was acceptable but too late.They reckon we will be back in January.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 1, 2011)

Krow said:


> I can't wait to see the new signings in action!



that's the beauty of new signings, the anticipation.. 
which you gunners forever miss out on 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We play with only 1 striker up top.Park and Chamakh on bench.Theo and Gervinho can play central too,if there are too many injuries.
> Rosicky's role is pretty limited now.Behind Wilshere,Arteta,Benayoun and Ramsey.Even behind Diaby when he gets fit for 2 games.
> 
> According to France football,Arsenal offered 30m+ Euros for Hazard which was acceptable but too late.They reckon we will be back in January.



time has come, that arse start paying the market price


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 2, 2011)

Moral:Wenger's youth policy fell flat on its face in the end.The trust was no more.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2011)

The youth policy kept us in the CL and generally resulted in one good cup run per year,when we had no money.
We will still sell to buy until 2014,or unless Kroenke injects some cash.

Chamberlain is having a cracking game for England u-21


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 2, 2011)

United academy player Robbie Brady scored a nice goal for Ireland.

Lansbury scored 2 and created 2 for England.Bright future for him and Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2011)

Except we are hell bent on getting rid of him for some reason.Maybe he has a slack attitude.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Moral:Wenger's youth policy fell flat on its face in the end.The trust was no more.



the new signings actually looks a lot like stop gap policy meaning it looks like a good short term buys till they find decent youth players for long term...

btw what time is the argentina game???which channel will be airing it?


----------



## Baker (Sep 2, 2011)

7:00 PM IST..... and ESPN


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2011)

Baker said:


> 7:00 PM IST..... and ESPN



Thanks


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 2, 2011)

Santos is as bad as Clichy defensively . Even worse . He is better going forward . PM is a good signing . Arteta will be good along with Jack. Benayoun will add depth to squad . 

RM is a steal for CFC . All liverpool players who score against CFC end up at CFC  .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you seen Santos play 90 mins?Noone has here,so let's reserve judgement for now.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 2, 2011)

> All liverpool players who score against CFC end up at CFC


and you know what happens next


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2011)

We should stop playing Arshavin on a flank where an attacking fullback plays. Or we should play him as a support striker in 4-4-1-1


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Have you seen Santos play 90 mins?Noone has here,so let's reserve judgement for now.



I have seen him play mate . Trust me on that . He is good going forward . Not as good as A.Cole but good but his main problem is the space between him and the CBs .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2011)

Youtube clips don't count.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok . As you wish . He is the next Roberto Carlos !


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 2, 2011)

Today almost whole of Kolkata excited about Argentina Vs. Venezuela match at Yuva Bharati Krirangan. Everyone excited to see their favourite hero Messi in action. Match starts at 7PM, in 2hrs time. Anyone here going to the stadium?


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 2, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> I have seen him play mate . Trust me on that . He is good going forward . Not as good as A.Cole but good but his main problem is the space between him and the CBs .



I just hope he is the next Bale


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 2, 2011)

The match is starting. I want to be there.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2011)

Park has scored 3 for SK.


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope he gets some for us too. I just hope he works hard on pitch. Don't need another slacker up front.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2011)

Now RvP hat trick!

Holland	11 - 0	San Marino 
RVP 4 goals
Ramsey scores for Wales.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 3, 2011)

England 3-0 Bulgaria. Win led by Rooney.

Bulgaria 0-3 England | Euro 2012 qualifier match report | Football | The Guardian

Capello done a huge favor by Wales. Wales 2-1 Montenegro

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/sep/02/wales-montenegro-euro-2012-qualifier

Ireland 0-0 Slovakia

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/sep/02/republic-ireland-slovakia-euro-2012

Northern Ireland 0-1 Serbia

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/sep/02/northern-ireland-serbia-euro-2012


----------



## iinfi (Sep 3, 2011)

how many times did he hit the post?

@abhijit_reddevil
did u goto the stadium to watch the Argentina game?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 3, 2011)

iinfi said:


> @abhijit_reddevil
> did u goto the stadium to watch the Argentina game?



No such luck man. I was at work. 

But heard that there was a near stampede at the end combined with 2-3 minutes of power cut. Reports today on the papers have revealed that the authorities have told that it was normal. They shut down some of the power transformers as they became too hot. Shame on us...total mismanagement.

But yes, people were indeed mesmerized by Messi. A first time experience for the people of Kolkata.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2011)

They f-d up the national anthems at the start.The pitch looked quite good on TV.


----------



## Baker (Sep 3, 2011)

and in the end it looks like cricket presenation... giving MOM and other stuffs....
i think players are conused , they might have been thinking "why the hell they are giving so many trophied to us...."

any way hope for more international friendlies in our soil


----------



## iinfi (Sep 3, 2011)

EvertonTime | The Last Time Everton FC Signed A Player



> *evertontime*
> 
> Time elapsed since Everton bought a player (not including youth, loans or free transfers)
> 2 years 0 months 2 days 02 hours 50 minutes 02 seconds
> ...



and we thought it was only Wenger.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2011)

Shame about that.Everton are a big club.I'd rather see them in top4 than the likes of Chelsea and City.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 3, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Shame about that.Everton are a big club.I'd rather see them in top4 than the likes of Chelsea and City.



+infinity.They sure deserve some big-spending owners.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 3, 2011)

hey lads. lack of ze interwebs courtesy of me isp woes.
so raul joined cfc? sad to see him go. 
everton deserve  top 4? loooooool. rather stoke win the league.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2011)

Whoever gets more points deserve it.I said I'd prefer them over smaller clubs which are there because of financial doping.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 3, 2011)

true. preferred spurts over city even though they arent innocent either. heh.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 4, 2011)

The 2011/12 Manchester United lookalike XI : Premier League : UK & Ireland Football


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 4, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> The 2011/12 Manchester United lookalike XI : Premier League : UK & Ireland Football



lol..loved the michael jackson nani comparison...lol...


----------



## Krow (Sep 4, 2011)

Wilshere out for three months? (rumour)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah I just saw the Mirror article
However,it said


> Arsenal’s medical team are hoping that when he starts a light training programme in mid-October, the rest will have sorted the problem.


while
Jack Wilshere boost for Arsenal | Mail Online
He said so in a radio interview last night.


> Jack Wilshere has been given the go-ahead to return to light training after consulting an ankle specialist on Monday.


Hope we are cautious with him in any case.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 4, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/g5qk9.jpg




> @JackWilshere: I can confirm I will be out for around 2-3 months! I am working hard in the gym to stay fit and I am gutted but I will be back stronger!



this.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 4, 2011)

Can't ever overstate my hatred for internationals. :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 4, 2011)

2-3 months?Don't like the sound of it at all.Heard it before with TV and Rosicky.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 4, 2011)

somehow when it comes to arsenal players ... a niggle turns into an injury where they think they can get the player back in weeks and then it turns into a nightmare ... there v been atleast 3-4 occasions where players have been out for months on end when initially the medical staff thought they had only a minor knock... feel sorry for the kids ...


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 4, 2011)

There is a rat in Arsenal FC medical team/staff.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 5, 2011)

Gary Neville is an arse medic?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 5, 2011)

My Internet's broken too... in office now...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 5, 2011)

At least configured EDGE and using internet on PC now. MTNL linesman...FU

**lineman or whatever


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 5, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Gary Neville is an arse medic?



Nah. They are friends with English Messi who went to Lille


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2011)

Wenger banned for 2 CL games 

Oh and
*cache3.asset-cache.net/xc/123871365.jpg?v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF8789219B309651A2344B3FEB099D22BCF03864A666EA7BCF711E3A84657F2129771E63


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 5, 2011)

"Progress". Sorry but


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 6, 2011)

Arsenal defender Thomas Vermaelen out for two months after Achilles surgery - EXCLUSIVE - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk

Fvcking hell!
*th519.photobucket.com/albums/u357/Jakubb1985/th_thoh_noes_omg_panic.gif
At least it is on the other leg to his previous injury.



> Vermaelen’s latest injury setback is the reason why Wenger suddenly decided to sign Brazilian left back Andre Santos before the transfer window shut.
> 
> Wenger was planning to use Vermaelen at left back in some away games but signed Santos for £6m from Fenerbahce to compete with Kieran Gibbs over fears about his unlucky centre back.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 6, 2011)

Carra thinks the best business they did was letting Toress go to Chelsea  .

Well done \m/


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2011)

Sagna-Kos-Mert-Santos

This is fine for now I guess.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal defender Thomas Vermaelen out for two months after Achilles surgery - EXCLUSIVE - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk
> 
> Fvcking hell!
> *th519.photobucket.com/albums/u357/Jakubb1985/th_thoh_noes_omg_panic.gif
> At least it is on the other leg to his previous injury.



verminator is such an ironic name. Nothing like the terminator. He keep's breaking down every other day. Good thing you have mert..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 6, 2011)

Top class CB though. I don't think he had an injury record at AFC Ajax. He was their captain wasn't he? I think it's again Arsenal's "bad luck" or "jinx" or "fail medical team" or whatever which always ends up with their most players being injured some time or another.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 6, 2011)

He got a kick and tweaked a tendon.Bad luck.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 7, 2011)

Rafa Benítez Official Website

Wow footballing insight from the man himself will be very interesting and informative. Can't wait.


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2011)

Apparently JY Park got another goal for Korea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 9, 2011)

*www.safc.com/javaImages/f/24/0,,10281~9970703,00.jpg
lol

Rennes have confirmed that Arsenal offered 30m Euros for M'Vila.


----------



## Krow (Sep 10, 2011)

^Then why didn't they sell him?

Lol the Sunderland jersey actually suits him more.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 10, 2011)

Rejected it for whatever reason.Possibly waiting for the big boys to wage a bidding war after Euros.


----------



## Krow (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't like the cheap potshots Barca are still taking over Cesc. That he's "worth 60 million" was needless.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 10, 2011)

Arsenal game not on TV tomorrow.To add to that,Myp2p is dead.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 10, 2011)

Dead? Permanently off? I thought it's just been down temporarily.


----------



## legendary_noob (Sep 10, 2011)

MyP2P.eu :: Free Live Sports on your PC, Live Football, MLB, NBA, NHL and more...

its myp2p .bz now


----------



## mitraark (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone can tell me which matches will be shown on ESPN / Star Sports today at 7:30 IST ???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 10, 2011)

Can't get a stream going.Fvck you ESPN

Arteta is awesome!

Massive cock up by their GK.Shava scores from a tight angle.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 10, 2011)

Very poor. Playing in Stoke's hand. Need a bagful of changes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see Arteta with Wilshere.


----------



## red_devil (Sep 10, 2011)

Aguero hattrick


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 10, 2011)

Stoke. 
Jog on to next week.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 10, 2011)

Phew that got hairy in the end.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 10, 2011)

end of another disastrous defensive performance ..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 10, 2011)

Hernandez 

Rooney  Jones. Nice cross 

Rooney Jones again. 
This is fun. 

Chicha so unselfish there


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol Barca drew after leading 2-0.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol...gyan left sunderland on loan for UAE....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sturridge... Boy's back!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 11, 2011)

And he's been better than Torres. 

Neither has been Carroll much too impressive either though...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 11, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And he's been better than Torres.
> 
> Neither has been Carroll much too impressive either though...



neither has been henderson..this is the sole reason y i am gutted by the fact that miereles is gone...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 11, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> neither has been henderson..this is the sole reason y i am gutted by the fact that miereles is gone...



No, Henderson has been okay, apart from that lame shot to the goalkeeper yesterday, he'll be a good signing I'm sure.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2011)

^ Meireles did well for us, though. And Mata... class!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah. He's a good player. Great value for money you lot got there. Our loss will be your gain.


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2011)

We jumped six places in the league table with that win over Swansea. Now we are 11th and up is the only way to go.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 13, 2011)

what cl games do we have today & what time?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 13, 2011)

All at 00:15 IST

Barcelona v AC Milan

Borussia Dortmund v Arsenal

Chelsea v Bayer Leverkusen

Olympiakos v Marseille

KRC Genk v Valencia

Apoel Nicosia v Zenit St Petersburg

FC Porto v Shakhtar Donetsk

Viktoria Plzen v BATE Borisov

3 or 4 good games there.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 13, 2011)

Meh..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2011)

Arsenal going with a Song,Arteta,Benayoun midfield.

Hummels and Subotic are very good.Would love any one of them at Arsenal.

Dortmund cutting us open at will.Lucky to be 0-0

Superb goal by RvP.Shows again he is one of the best around.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 14, 2011)

rvp scores....meanwhile the barca milan game is interesting

2-1 barca..nice kick by villa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2011)

Fvking hell,make some subs Pat,we are getting murdered here.

Dortmund score from a long range volley. 

1-1 Very decent result,at German champions.Wouldn't have taken a point from here 2 years ago with Almunia.


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2011)

Szczesny is truly world class. Some match he had there. Very good result. Who would have expected a 1-1 at the German champions' after hiding at the English champions'. Dortmund's goal was wonderful, once in a hundred would that go in.

Barca 2-2 Milan

Lol Thiago equalised at 90+2


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2011)

Koscielny was putting his head on the line on some occasions.Fantastic performance.


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2011)

Pretty solid performance by Kos, Song and Szcz. RVP was of course our best threat forward. Theo has been patchy at best. Wonder what's wrong with him

How many Arteta FKs have hit the wall?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 14, 2011)

ahh ****ing hell...missed the equaliser...anyways..arsenal's performance wasn't that inspiring anyways...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 14, 2011)

Torres got 2 assists. It's a start.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, looks like the number of Chelsea haters seems to have increased in the Poll


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 14, 2011)

The poll is bent/corrupt/fixed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> The poll is bent/corrupt/fixed



Manchester United most hated UK company | Mail Online





Ronnie11 said:


> ahh ****ing hell...missed the equaliser...anyways..arsenal's performance wasn't that inspiring anyways...



It was a good enough performance.Enough to win the tie if this was played over 2 legs.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 14, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Manchester United most hated UK company | Mail Online



Happy to know that ! 

Love us or Hate us . You cant Fu****** ignore us !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2011)

Personally I have time for Utd.Can't stand the sugar daddy clubs though.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 14, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Personally I have time for Utd.Can't stand the sugar daddy clubs though.



+1 . Would rather prefer a title race with Arsenal , Liverpool and Leeds .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 14, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> The poll is bent/corrupt/fixed



A couple of Mancs fans have also voted for Manutd here. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Personally I have time for Utd.Can't stand the sugar daddy clubs though.


They are as much part of the game as overpriced ticket snapping clubs, or the clubs which leverage the CL money year and year out, or just zap out their marketing arm to yeild dollars after dollars every year. Just saying.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 14, 2011)

They're all bad. Some badder than others, but none of them are saints.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> A couple of Mancs fans have also voted for Manutd here.
> 
> 
> They are as much part of the game as overpriced ticket snapping clubs, or the clubs which leverage the CL money year and year out, or just zap out their marketing arm to yeild dollars after dollars every year. Just saying.



Ticket prices are directly related to wage structures which are destroyed by sugar daddy clubs.
Nothing wrong with marketing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 14, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Nothing wrong with marketing.


It gets wrong when it becomes a stepping stone to ever increasing wages. Case in point, Real Madrid.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2011)

Marketability is more or less related to the player's quality.You will never see Adebayor make 200k pw based on marketability alone,like he is doing at City's sugar daddy money.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 15, 2011)

Below average performance. Benfica should have won! Nothing to worry though 
This GK is way better than Da Gea.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Below average performance. Benfica should have won! Nothing to worry though
> This GK is way better than Da Gea.



erm but his distribution & kicks(few) were bad....de gea's distribution is excellent..at par with reina...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2011)

Not a patch on Scsz,any one of them


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 15, 2011)

Really ? 

Arsenal boasting about there GK


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 15, 2011)

Well after all Arshavin was the bargain of the century...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2011)

Fear a factor in Cesc Fabregas' Arsenal exit - ESPN Soccernet
Pretty sobering interview from Cesc.Says what we know but don't want to hear.

Anyway he has just denied saying any of it.


			
				Cesc said:
			
		

> Id never speak 1 bad work abt AFC, here there's once more prove that so many people put in newspaper wtv they want and its not professional
> 
> I want Arsenal to be succesfull as much as every single fan. Thats not why i left, it was never in my mind. AFC made me who i am today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 16, 2011)

*www.skysports.com/story/0,,11095_7175057,00.html



			
				Mr.Ferguson said:
			
		

> "Look at Pele," he said. "He was a very aggressive attacker as well who could look after himself. So can Rooney. There are similarities that way in strength, speed and determination.
> 
> *"But he is white, completely white."*



wtf


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2011)

Seems to be referring to the white Pele comparison,but still a bizzare thing to say.

Great Picture- Bergkamp arrives at Highbury after signing


Spoiler



*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/sep_11/gun__1314951596_125picture_040.jpg


----------



## Krow (Sep 16, 2011)

At my workplace, most streams won't work. You guys know any HTML5 based streams? I'm guessing they've blocked flash and youtube. But dailymotion works. Any ideas guys? I'd like to be able to watch a game once in a while.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Wait how can they "block" Flash? It's more likely they haven't allowed Windows admin access to users and they cannot install Flash as a limited user..have you tried something like this - Installing Flash Player Plugin on Firefox without having Administrator Access or Premissions | Varesano.net
I'll recommend to have a portable installation of Firefox in any case...

Mozilla Firefox, Portable Edition | PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB, portable and cloud drives
Mozilla Firefox, Portable Edition Support | PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB, portable and cloud drives


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2011)

Just read that the ticket for Chelsea away at SB is 59 pounds while it was 51 at the Emirates for the reverse fixture.
Highest ticket prices my arse.


----------



## Krow (Sep 17, 2011)

@LFC I'll check it out tomorrow. Thanks. 

Not good. 4-2 down after 71 mins.  Come on Goooooners!

4-3 in injury time. Come on.

Chamakh scored the third @ 84 mins. 

Mert misses header from 6yards....  

Hope we beat Shrewsbury.

Damn. this sucks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't seem to buy a win these days.Set-piece goals are back again!!


----------



## Krow (Sep 17, 2011)

Ridiculous result. Why are we subjected to tortures season after season? Isn't there anything these guys learn?

2 own goals is bad.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2011)

Hope Wenger pulls the finger out and brings in someone to sort the defence out.'cause he can't.


----------



## Krow (Sep 17, 2011)

Arsenal's season has already started to look like a rollercoaster.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 17, 2011)

wow..two own goals...now thats some ****....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah,this is Arsenal.Inventive ways to throw away points every game.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 17, 2011)

As a neutral i would say both teams were quite poor out there. But i felt Van Persie as a Left Winger is far more dangerous than as the forward, Chamakh was doing well with the heading.


----------



## Krow (Sep 17, 2011)

Our players scored five goals today. They scored one. The other was offside. What a way to lose.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## iinfi (Sep 17, 2011)

arsenal lost?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Four*FS ... i was walking across the road and i saw *4-3* gals.... never mind...

BTW, what was the score of the arse blackburn match?


----------



## Rahim (Sep 17, 2011)

United v Chelsea on Sunday


----------



## Krow (Sep 17, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> *Four*FS ... i was walking across the road and i saw *4-3* gals.... never mind...
> 
> BTW, what was the score of the arse blackburn match?



bburn 4-3 arsenal

gervinho 10, arteta 34, chamakh 85

yakubu 25, 59, Song (og) 50, Koscielny (og) 70-odd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2011)

It was a troll attempt...Here we go again with the wordplay jokes


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 17, 2011)

*4*rs*3*nal?


----------



## Krow (Sep 17, 2011)

Sigh silly of me to miss it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2011)

Krow said:


> Sigh silly of me to miss it.



lol... you actually fell for it... even when it was in bold.... FFS... seriously Krow... come on man! 

P.S. - i just went smiley mad


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2011)

TBH I read gals as goals. So...


----------



## iinfi (Sep 18, 2011)

never seen arsenal will lesser points than number of games played...and negative goal diff...sad...


> Team 	P 	GD 	PTS
> 15 	Arsenal 	5 	-8 	4


someone said this on twitter:
bombayorange on Twitter: "If Spurs, Sunderland & Fulham win tomorrow, then Arsenal will go in to the relegation zone. Who would have seen that?"


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *4*rs*3*nal?



nice!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

It isn't like the penultimate weekend of the season ffs


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2011)

Krow said:


> TBH I read gals as goals. So...



thats what is called wordplay mate!

btw, i like your signature...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It isn't like the penultimate weekend of the season ffs



but your fans will be hoping that it is 



iinfi said:


> someone said this on twitter:
> bombayorange on Twitter: "If Spurs, Sunderland & Fulham win tomorrow, then Arsenal will go in to the relegation zone. Who would have seen that?"



now thats something that i would have never seen coming...


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2011)

29 people viewing this thread?

@ ssk: More to be added to siggy soon.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> thats what is called wordplay mate!



Just like Bobatov is better than ze horseface van Nistelrooy? 

Be careful ssk, laughs can change in a very short space of time.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 18, 2011)

arsenal's performance reminds me of liverpool's performance last season...atleast in the first half with roy sir...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

^ Well we were probably worse since we barely scored goals. However we didn't lose any game by 8-2 either...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> thats what is called wordplay mate!


That barely qualifies as word play.



Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ Well we were probably worse since we barely scored goals. However we didn't lose any game by 8-2 either...


8-2 was an anomaly.Not yesterday though.
It does remind me of Rafa's last season,with people comparing this to the end of George Graham era and whatnot.However,Wenger will not be sacked because he takes the flak for his bosses and it will cost a lot to pay him off.Sadly,I also can't see him turning it round.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 18, 2011)

One word - Arsenal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Spurs winning should keep us in touch of both the 4th place challengers.

This game can turn out to be quite funny.Spurs are perfectly capable of epic bottle jobs of their own.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

Woeful. Just woeful. Spurs have been immense. They'll finish ahead of Arse if they play like this all season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

No,they aren't that good.
Liverpool are sh1te.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

Perhaps. We haven't been anywhere near being poor in any of the other games we played, mind.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

You looked pretty poor against us to be honest.
The first team to pull their finger out will get 4th.Think it will be Arsenal.

Anyway Spurs are fully capable of throwing it away in the 2nd half.Let's see.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

Well we weren't impressive but not quite poor either.

Skrtel is having a nightmare out there...

Oh dear said so soon...

Embarrassing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Can't bear to see Spurs mauling anyone.Urgh..

Jose Enrique's mouth resembles Almunia's.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

Reminds me of the 3-0 loss against Everton 4-5 years ago. But we'll bounce back.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Adebayor only turns up on his debut and vs. Arsenal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

Always tends to play well against us too...tw@t


----------



## iinfi (Sep 18, 2011)

luiz is on the bench ... GRRR!!! AVB doesnt know luiz hates manchester ..red or blue doesnt matter to him ..... 
everyone knows our defence is v.weak .. expect a 10-0 drubbing atleast ....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Hope Chelsea get bummed.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

What a save


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Then dropped a simple corner resulting from the save 

Fulham level vs. City w00t.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Stunning goal


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Noobody to say "Take a bow son" on TV anymore 
Time to switch over and see what Twattri and co. are up to.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2011)

and this is how you play losers!!!!  Nani with a rocket!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Sit the **** down Chelsea. 

WP Jones.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Fvcking wage structure cost us Jones


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2011)

Chelsea don't know what's hit them... MANCHESTER'S hit them!!!

All of you'll are going down....

The Utd juggernaut is going to destroy all of you'll... yeah baby!!! 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fvcking wage structure cost us Jones



do you actually believe jones would have chosen you'll above us? man you're delusional...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Noobody to say "Take a bow son" on TV anymore


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Chelsea don't know what's hit them... MANCHESTER'S hit them!!!
> 
> All of you'll are going down....
> 
> ...



Ramsey did,so that argument can piss off.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ramsey did,so that argument can piss off.



that was a time when we were somewhat equal... now we're clearly above you'll, sad but true, live with it, no player is going to prefer you'll above us....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

Mmm. Considering how shite Chelsea are, judging by the score line mind you - could be very well they are unlucky, but considering that perhaps it's more of 4 teams for 3,4 rather than 3 teams for 4th...


----------



## iinfi (Sep 18, 2011)

quality of defence going down year on year ..... terry and lampard sud be sold to american leagues and torres may go and sell vegetables in the streets of madrid ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

We were in for Jones as early as January before Utd. interest.Missed out because of penny pinching.
Anyway,another one that got away


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2011)

superb through ball by anelka


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Torres


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2011)

spurs won 4-0 against LFC ... lol.. hialrious


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We were in for Jones as early as January before Utd. interest.Missed out because of penny pinching.
> Anyway,another one that got away



I don't think Jones or any one signing would have changed your defense. At least on paper your defense umm... has good names.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> spurs won 4-0 against LFC ... lol.. hialrious


Stop wanking first...then talk.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Mmm. Considering how shite Chelsea are, judging by the score line mind you - could be very well they are unlucky, but considering that perhaps it's more of 4 teams for 3,4 rather than 3 teams for 4th...



They still have a better squad then the rest.Also they can always spunk big money in January if lagging behind.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh so unlucky 

Penalty though.



more bad luck 

Torres


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2011)

torress back to being shite!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kiVq5-u7MH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Are we just trying to keep the game interesting? 


Liverpool_fan said:


> [YOUTUBE]kiVq5-u7MH0[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]IQNbjnclkss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> [YOUTUBE]IQNbjnclkss[/YOUTUBE]


That's not a miss. Excellent defending on the contrary.  Better use of the hand than Henry or Suarez.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I don't think Jones or any one signing would have changed your defense. At least on paper your defense umm... has good names.
> 
> 
> Stop wanking first...then talk.



somebody's hurt..  ... and not just on paper..... we have a superb defense... has the 4-0 not taught you anything?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

What made Torres' miss worse was the commentator almost literally being in tears about it for the rest of the game."When he goes home to his family..." WTF?!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> somebody's hurt..  ... and not just on paper..... we have a superb defense... has the 4-0 not taught you anything?



erm the first part of the reply was for Arsenal. And yeah take my advice seriously.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2011)

17th Arsenal(1 above relegation)  if only fulham had won 

this was a match of misses... so many of them


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

What a game .
The misses, the luck and the ref. All epic.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> this was a match of misses... so many of them



#NSFW


Spoiler



*www.uploads.gaming-resources.com/files/1800_ubipv/MUvCHE_RooneySlip.gif


----------



## iinfi (Sep 18, 2011)

good positive second half despite torres miss ...we can now dream of winning the Premiership and CL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

That's more funny than Torres,covered up by the fact that they were winning comfortably


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Was a tribute to Terry. 
Our CL hero.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2011)

@LFC_fan...

lol... really sad man... you can do better.... absolutely pathetic..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ppSlqrbVn30[/YOUTUBE]

White Heskey


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Was going to post just that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

> That was the worst miss in all of Chelsea's eight year history.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @LFC_fan...
> 
> lol... really sad man... you can do better.... absolutely pathetic..


Certainly I can score a better penalty than that. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


>


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


>


*free-football-wallpapers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Fernando-Torres-Profile.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

Fvcking hell, someone make an tagline


----------



## iinfi (Sep 18, 2011)

another positive in the game was AVB taking lampard off ... it was the turning point of the game ... lamps and terry sud never start from now on


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> [YOUTUBE]IQNbjnclkss[/YOUTUBE]





			
				twitter said:
			
		

> @keikamara KEI KAMARA
> Ok am seeing all these tweet bout Torres miss, was it worst than mine, cuz if it was I will be very upset I wanna keep mine in the books.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 18, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> *free-football-wallpapers.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Fernando-Torres-Profile.jpg



ahh... that slipped .. i will get kamasutra condoms nxt time .... 

k u guys happy?? ... u r not gona win the league this time .... we will win it ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

iinfi said:


> ahh... that slipped .. i will get kamasutra condoms nxt time ....
> 
> k u guys happy?? ... u r not gona win the league this time .... we will win it ...



wtf


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

iinfi said:


> ahh... that slipped .. i will get kamasutra condoms nxt time ....


This is the tagline you wanted LFC


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 18, 2011)

lol...torres misss is epic of the epic epicness....i just couldn't believe what i saw...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler



*i55.tinypic.com/10pbtp1.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 18, 2011)

ZOMG


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i55.tinypic.com/10pbtp1.jpg





Spoiler



*i42.tinypic.com/20h36zs.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 18, 2011)

Worst performance of the season. Luckily it came against a crap club otherwise it would be out first loss.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 18, 2011)

That was a great weekend !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lucky feckers. At least Torres scored. And then missed an open goal. 

More positives than negatives in that performance.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 19, 2011)

If everybody had taken there changes the scoreline would look even worse for you . 

I know not a great performance but I will take the 3 points . 

Nani what a game he had !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 19, 2011)

I like the way Mancs forget about offside goals and other shite...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 19, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> If everybody had taken there changes the scoreline would look even worse for you .



If we'd taken our chances, you'd be dead and buried in the first half. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> I like the way Mancs forget about offside goals and other shite...



Most of them just look at the scoreline and start wanking.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 19, 2011)

Stories about Arsenal players asking for a defensive coach in various media outlets.
Arsenal players back Arsene Wenger as manager but want defensive coach - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 19, 2011)

Funny to see Crapsea fans nagging about their _chances_. They should Thank God that we played awfully last eve and they came out with a _reasonable_ scoreline and pray the same about the reverse match, otherwise it'd be another Arsenal massacre at Stamford.
They had chances of the season last eve and they couldn't take them and yet they talk about 'dead' and 'buried' stuffs  What else could we expect from a sh!t club anyway.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 19, 2011)

Plashticks ahoy!! Go crawl back into your playpen. There's a good plashtick!


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 19, 2011)

CSKA Fulham fans talking about plasticity


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 19, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I like the way Mancs forget about offside goals and other shite...


And I like how Chelsea fans forget about 2 reds that should have been given to their players.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 19, 2011)

Havn't  been watching football since sometime but looking at the results makes me smile a lot apart from being hitched


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 19, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> If we'd taken our chances, you'd be dead and buried in the first half.



OMFG! and if we had taken our chances you'd be dead and buried by the end of the match . So? Seriously, just accept the loss, the deserving team won.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 20, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> CSKA Fulham fans talking about plasticity



Says the guy from 'Yanks (Not in Manchester) Inc. FC'. 
And anyways, I wasn't talking about you, was I? 



Ishu Gupta said:


> And I like how Chelsea fans forget about 2 reds that should have been given to their players.



2 red cards? 



Rahim said:


> Havn't  been watching football since sometime but looking at the results makes me smile a lot apart from being hitched



I'll make an exception for you. For now. 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> OMFG! and if we had taken our chances you'd be dead and buried by the end of the match . So? Seriously, just accept the loss, the deserving team won.



Did you even understand what I wrote? If we'd taken our chances, you'd be out of the game in the first half itself. Sheeesh!!


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 20, 2011)

Very rich from Chelsea fans talking about plastic fans  .



> *If* we'd taken our chances



Did Abro-I-am-very-rich told you not to take the chances ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 20, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Very rich from Chelsea fans talking about plastic fans  .
> 
> Did Abro-I-am-very-rich told you not to take the chances ?



Look around you. So many Munchustar United 'fans'. I wonder why...


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 20, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Look around you. So many Munchustar United 'fans'. I wonder why...



You fell insecure ? 

I think Rom-I-am-Very-nich cant buy fans or may be he can


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 20, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> You fell insecure ?
> 
> I think Rom-I-am-Very-nich cant buy fans or may be he can



Zat my freund, is called missing ze point.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 20, 2011)

Is that the lingo of sugar daddy clubs ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 20, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Is that the lingo of sugar daddy clubs ?



Aaaaaaaaaand again!


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 20, 2011)

Whats the Ze point my friend ? :bleh:


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2011)

I am waiting for the Citeh fans to 'emerge'.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> 2 red cards?



1 with the penalty and 1 to cole.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 20, 2011)

which channel is supposed to telecast today's carling cup game?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 20, 2011)

Krow said:


> I am waiting for the Citeh fans to 'emerge'.



No emerging really their peers wanking just outside their home city will simply switch when necessary.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like today's game is not televised.Will be lucky to even get streams


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 20, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Looks like today's game is not televised.Will be lucky to even get streams



go to arsenal-mania forums.

Someone or the other usually posts links to streams in the match day topic.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah seen them.Wonder how they'd work.Only Utd. game is being shown on Sky.

Btw. watched Arsenal TV on Ten Sports today at 7:30 pm.
75 min. show containing weekly programs featured on Arsenal.com only accessible to members


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 20, 2011)

Very interesting line up for carling cup match.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2011)

Amos; Valencia, Fryers, Carrick, Fabio; Giggs, Park, Macheda; Diouf, Owen & Berba

Huh?


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 20, 2011)

In future may be & can be  even better who knows.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2011)

Fabianski, Jenkinson, Djourou, Miquel, Gibbs,Coquelin,Frimpong, The OC, Park, ,Benayoun, Chamakh.

Line up as expected.Would be interesting to see if we play in a 4-4-2 formation.

Zero streams available.What a let down.

PremierStreams
Audio

Shrews hit the post


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, that almost didn't go in.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2011)

1-0 Shrews.
Fvck this Ill check scores at FT
"Unmarked header.Djourou ball watching"
Nothing new then.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 21, 2011)

Owen again.

Antonio /o\

**** Nice goal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2011)

1-1 ht

AOC makes it a 2-1.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 21, 2011)

AOC strikes  gunners 2-1 up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2011)

Thankfully we won't be saying "another one that got away" in AOC's case.Massive talent.

Benayoun makes it 3-1.

Tottenham out.Lost on penalties to Stoke


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Agger out for a month...


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 21, 2011)

Leeds got trolled by Fergie .

What were you smokin Fergie ? Taking the piss at a rival  . Brilliant \m/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2011)

Highlights here
Home | Arsenal Player
Defending on their goal is disgusting.AOC's strike was sweet though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 21, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Agger out for a month...



FFS..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Deleted...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2011)

Ooh apparently Arsenal are scouting someone at Valencia vs. Barca game.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 22, 2011)

Disaster for Arsenal FC!!! Emirates likely to pull out


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 22, 2011)

WTF! Hargreaves scores.... what next? he becomes shitty's main DM, bollocks!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 22, 2011)

We're through on penalties!!!! 
When was the last time this happened??? 

And that, after being down to 10 men!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2011)

Quite an achievement,that.Winning an all PL tie with a red card in the first half.

Cesc rescues Barca with a late strike vs. Valencia.So far this season the two big clubs are struggling,especially Madrid.

*s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/photos/full/403851637.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJF3XCCKACR3QDMOA&Expires=1316678376&Signature=cGpnD6u1UjBBEJ%2BR3E6iXsoKmeM%3D
lol


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 22, 2011)

just got Red My autobiography by gary neville

a brilliant read

from the book



> After 2005 we never feared Arsenal because we knew exactly what to expect. The manager’s approach to them was always the same: stop them, match them, then the football will come, and their heads will go.
> It was exactly what happened in the European Cup semi-final. They are just too naive. And they won’t win trophies unless they wise up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2011)

City had 50% attendance last night.Pathetic.Even Chelsea couldn't sell out their stadium vs. their rivals.
But you only see Arsenal get slated in the media who had the largest attendance in the CC,against a league 2 side.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 22, 2011)

Because the fan thought " Atleast we will win this "


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2011)

Remember Joan Laporta,the president of Barca who moaned about Arsenal stealing Cesc?
Apparently we have signed his 14 yr old son


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2011)

La Liga will balance out soon enough. Valencia are doing great despite their finances and losing one of their best players. They look like La Liga's Everton.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 22, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> just got Red My autobiography by gary neville
> 
> a brilliant read
> 
> from the book


Where did you get this from? I've been looking all over.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> La Liga will balance out soon enough. Valencia are doing great despite their finances and losing one of their best players. They look like La Liga's Everton.



finally the other clubs had gotten together to voice their concerns , now barca are playing badly, this should not happen, feel like it's a conspiracy 

if this continues, no way will barca agree to a better tv deal for others


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> La Liga will balance out soon enough. Valencia are doing great despite their finances and losing one of their best players. *They look like La Liga's Everton.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2011)

Owen Hargreaves says Manchester United treated him like a 'guinea pig' | Football | The Guardian


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Where did you get this from? I've been looking all over.



london, a friend was coming over


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Owen Hargreaves says Manchester United treated him like a 'guinea pig' | Football | The Guardian


Someone is lying


> "But it's difficult. All the people there [at United] are lovely. Everybody tries their best but, at times, you come to a certain point when you need to make a decision. They said it [the injections] would help and that I wouldn't have any side-effects. That obviously wasn't the case and, if I'd known I could have had a reaction like that, I wouldn't have done it"


By the law Docs have to tell you the (possible) negative consequences.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2011)

The fact that he picked up millions in wages without playing enough for Utd. should be reason enough for him to stay quiet.
As with all their new signings,City's PR dept. is behind this.Obsessed with their neighbors they are.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 23, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Where did you get this from? I've been looking all over.



Get it from Flipkart


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Get it from Flipkart


Thanks


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 24, 2011)

whats going on with wilshere??Now i hear he needs a surgery which means few more months he can't play....y didn't they do the surgery before??


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 24, 2011)

WTF wilshere out till new year,really frustrating


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

Ffs and here I was counting down the days to his return.Diaby better step up now...oh wait he is injured too. 

WTF,ESPN showing that CL 20-20 stuff,which is already on Star Cricket.No Arsenal game on TV again


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2011)

Is the Liverpool game on TV?

I guess not. ESPN apparently showing fvcking cricket on two channels apparently and F1. F1 is fine, but cricket in 2 channels ffs? Fvck off ESPN.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

No only Utd. and City games on TV.None of the 7:30 pm games are on.
Would have been a nice dilemma for them had 'Man U' been playing on the same time as F1.

3 pm BST kickoffs have less streams as well,as they are not shown in England.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2011)

We draw Stoke retards in the Carling Cup. So can we do it in a cold night at Britannia? 

And Mancs get what? Aldershot? Wtf?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol Bolton at home.

CFC get Everton away.Money dried up?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2011)

Trollotelli and Silva seal City on the top of the league for the time.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 24, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 3 pm BST kickoffs have less streams as well,as they are not shown in England.



is it?




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol Bolton at home.
> 
> CFC get Everton away.Money dried up?



money?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

Silva was sensational for the 2nd.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 24, 2011)

is our game on air?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

*www.asiaplatetv.com/


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 24, 2011)

****ing hell...cricket on 2 channels...wtf espn??


----------



## iinfi (Sep 24, 2011)

thank you arse_gunners


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

Kavin Davies coming on.Here we go then.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 24, 2011)

Torres scores, later gets red card.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 24, 2011)

torres red card ... wonder what happened?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2011)

2-0 ahead. 

As for Torres -


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

Sure looks like a match between 17th and 19th.Dull stuff.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 24, 2011)

RVP scores 1-0 up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

Can we hold on vs. 10 men?
I say YES!


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 24, 2011)

Take advantage & have to score more to lessen the GD.good luck for RVP to score 100th goal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

RvP-What a player!What'd we do without him?

RVP 2-0.Standing ovation for his 100th goal.
:bows:


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 24, 2011)

If gunners don't qualify for champions league by the end of this season, I think RVP will be history at arsenal.congrats RVP on his 100th goal for gunners go for more.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

Arsenal fans "We are staying up" 


Time to unleash AoC.

Great finish by Song.
This should give us some much needed confidence.

Oh ffs.Theo pulled up.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2011)

Phew. Scrappy win, should have scored 3-4 goals at least but 3 points is 3 points. Next up - Everton.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 24, 2011)

don't need to get carried away by this win,Couple of tough games coming up in a short period hope this form continues.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

Next up in the league is Spurs away.
Time to kick back and see if ManU can do it on a cold wet(?) afternoon at Stoke


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 24, 2011)

Man Utd have a 100% record at Stoke if I'm not mistaken. Since they came up that is.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah but Stoke are on form so far.Let's hope they jam it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 24, 2011)

De Gea .... what a shot stopper!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

```
27 - Manchester United have opened the scoring in the 27th minute in each of
their last three Premier League games versus Stoke. Quirk.
```


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2011)

Utd. struggling on a cold windy evening at Stoke.
Atleast it isn't wet.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 25, 2011)

1-1 ... i guess it was ok

walton's decisions.... were not consistent, dont even feel like complaining abt refrees anymore 
stoke fans celebrating like they've won the league 

stoke's 3-4 player's are going to red carded in each of their euro games

a very adorable & hilarious video about a kids football team, do watch it 

l'equip petit on Vimeo


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 25, 2011)

how many players are injured for man utd??i think they are on par with arsenal in terms of injuries & now no rooney,no smalling as well..lol...things look bad for them...but they have better dept than arsenal for sure...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> dont even feel like complaining abt refrees anymore


Fvcking hell


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> how many players are injured for man utd??i think they are on par with arsenal in terms of injuries & now no rooney,no smalling as well..lol...things look bad for them...but they have better dept than arsenal for sure...



we have the highest number of injuries in the league , right now.
bright side is, none of them are long term


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I am not seeing any bright sight. We played bad and result was imminent. Owen was pathetic! A bad two points drop. Gotta pay for this.
Stoke played well on the other hand anyway.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 25, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Fvcking hell



wtf? was it not a penalty?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2011)

All right but referee*s*. In Plural? Seriously? Decisions go in your favour all the fvcking time, yet one decision going against your way and you lot decide to behave as if referees give decisions against you lot all the time. Wow.
Mancs should be the last fans on earth to complain on refereeing, I'll suggest them to keep their mouths shut until they get fair share of bad refereeing to equate with other teams. 50 games in a row will still not suffice in actuality, but I'll give you 5.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 25, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> All right but referee*s*. In Plural? Seriously? Decisions go in your favour all the fvcking time, yet one decision going against your way and you lot decide to behave as if referees give decisions against you lot all the time. Wow.
> Mancs should be the last fans on earth to complain on refereeing, I'll suggest them to keep their mouths shut until they get fair share of bad refereeing to equate with other teams. 50 games in a row will still not suffice in actuality, but I'll give you 5.



whatever, i dont believe we get decisions away from home, but you'll never be able to see it through your anti-united glasses

and even you get decisions in your favour at anfield, nothing new


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 25, 2011)

Wait till Fergie gets a ban for complaining about refs while Villas-Boas got away with it. Anyways, it was a fair result for both teams. People need to consider the fact that De Gea ftw yesterday.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 25, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> whatever, i dont believe we get decisions away from home,


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 25, 2011)

Torreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!! --------


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 25, 2011)

torres is back *****es!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2011)

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/100
RvP is the 17th Arsenal player to have scored 100 goals for the club.It was his 238th game.Great record,even more so when you consider the fact that he was 2nd striker until 2009.
[YOUTUBE]yy0M7yPT9Hw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 25, 2011)

Another WTF rumour man shitty wants RVP.
 Manchester City planning £30m raid for Robin van Persie | Mail Online


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 25, 2011)

It will be an unwanted dilemma for Wenger if we fail to make it into the CL.Cash in on the players on last year of their contracts(RVP,Theo,TV,Song) ,or keep them for another year in pursuit of CL and lose them for free in 2013.
4th place is absolutely crucial.Without external funding,we will be sucked into a downward spiral.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 26, 2011)

A gift for kids,
Football | Barclays Premier League | Poll's position on United pen appeal | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 26, 2011)

Backheel penalty scorr dies in accident!!!

UAE footballer Theyab Awana dies following car accident | Football | guardian.co.uk

RIP....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 26, 2011)

Just 21 years of age.  
RIP.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bilaspur Rovers to tour India!

Rovers schedule trip to India | News


----------



## iinfi (Sep 26, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Backheel penalty scorr dies in accident!!!
> 
> UAE footballer Theyab Awana dies following car accident | Football | guardian.co.uk
> 
> RIP....



accident seems to have happened on the al ain abu dhabi road ....risky road if u don't adhere to the speed limits... half of the speed cams dont work on that road and the locals drive like maniacs ....... 
may the bloke's soul rest in peace ....

BBC Sport - Arsenal chicks complete treble with Continental Cup triumph

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/55578000/jpg/_55578641_yankey.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah,that's a fantastic achievement.Arsenal have the best women's football team on Earth.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 26, 2011)

jus saw the highlights of the Swansea game ... i dont understand why torres was sent off when there was hardly any contact!
can someone pls explain. two footed challenge to get the ball...fine accepted ...he didnt get the player ...but there was no malice in it and no-one was injured!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 26, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Yeah,that's a fantastic achievement.Arsenal have the best women's football team on Earth.



Only London side to have won a European cup as well. 



iinfi said:


> jus saw the highlights of the Swansea game ... i dont understand why torres was sent off when there was hardly any contact!
> can someone pls explain. two footed challenge to get the ball...fine accepted ...he didnt get the player ...but there was no malice in it and no-one was injured!



bollocks, it was a straight red.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2011)

Wilshere has successful surgery on ankle | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
Arsenal.com say the rehabilitation can take 4-5 months.I don't think we will see him before CL knockout stages(if we qualify).But his long term health is more important.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> bollocks, it was a straight red.



my foot .... it wasnt even a yellow..... BS


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats to Arsenal Ladies. RVP contract situation is being blown up needlessly. All of us know he won't sign now.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 27, 2011)

If you go two footed even if you dont catch the player the intenet is there . 

Red IMO .


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1mq5MNhShko[/YOUTUBE]

Evra


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2011)

WTF happened at Utd. game?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 28, 2011)

Our luck ran out. 

Last time we failed to win our first two CL group matches - 98/99...........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2011)

Got 1 point in the end.

Bayern looking good this season.

Reading that Tevez refused to come on for City


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 28, 2011)

One of the worst defensive performance I've ever seen by United.
We will recover anyway.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2011)

Mancini confirms it 


> Carlos Tevez refused to come onto pitch and play



Mancini says Tevez willl never play for City again.
Circus.
Now the big oaf will happily pick up his 300k wages or whatever he is on.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 28, 2011)

RedMancs did an Arsenal! 

BlueMancs just got themselves the new Bogarde!


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 28, 2011)

Did we see an Arsenal game before ours ?

Anyways , We need our defenders back !


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 28, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Did we see an Arsenal game before ours ?
> 
> Anyways , We need our defenders back !



10 players injured


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 28, 2011)

I know .

We need the international break and we need to make sure players dont get injured during that time .


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 28, 2011)

Carlos tevez is a ****ing disgrace...city should fire his ass...he is getting **** load of money to play & this is how he responds...

i also heard that dzeko & zabaleta are pissed...not sure y zabaleta is pissed

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=mjJ4rRTO8xQ[/YOUTUBE]

Souness sums it up well


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2011)

Titus Bramble caught in possession again
Titus Bramble arrested on suspicion of sexual assault and possession of class A drugs | Mail Online


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 28, 2011)

The Zabaleta incident was a misunderstanding, said Mancini.



> City's owners must (The Sun would say MUST) refuse to sell him. Tell him he will be expected to train, fine him every time he breaches any rule and make sure he spends the next 3 years of his contract not only unavailable for any other club, but effectively unpaid. City are probably the only club in the world who can do this and Tevez I think any real football fan would agree, deserves it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 28, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> The Zabaleta incident was a misunderstanding, said Mancini.



whom are u quoting here??


----------



## iinfi (Sep 28, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Our luck ran out.



what makes u say that? u guys v been playing well.... i didnt see the game .. but i m sure it (3-3 scoreline) wud be due to carelessness than lack of luck....

is our game on ten sports?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2011)

Arsenal XI: Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Rosicky (c), Arteta, Santos, Chamberlan, Song, Arshavin, Frimpong, Chamakh

RvP is rested.On the bench.
Excited about AoC's full debut.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 28, 2011)

anelka sud v been played in mid-field ahead of lamps ... anelka is our best midfielder at the moment


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2011)

AOCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC

Quality run,control and finish.


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2011)

Any stream links please?

WOW AOC!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2011)

try at *myp2p.pe/livesports.php or *www.asiaplatetv.com/

Watch Arsenal vs Olympiakos Live Stream Online


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2011)

Santoooooooooosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2011)

Whey!Good goal.But Santos needs to shore up his defensive work a bit.


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2011)

Had found a stream which worked and it went down! Trying others now. Saw the goal anyway lol!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2011)

RvP on for Chamakh.Did OK Chamakh,put it a lot of work.


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2011)

Win, oh the sweet smell of three victories in a row!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2011)

Good performance in the 2nd half and crucial 3 points.Well done.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 29, 2011)

Kalou...............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2011)

> Opta Sports
> 0 - Arsenal haven’t lost at home in the Champions League to a non-English side since September 2003 (0-3 v Inter).


Good bit of stat.We have faced all kinds of opposition since then and came away with a result.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 29, 2011)

is gervinho injured or something??A gunner friend of mine was telling me that he is injured..can u confirm it gunners?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2011)

^^Out with a "minor muscular problem"


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 30, 2011)

Manchester City line up Robin van Persie to replace Carlos Tevez | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 30, 2011)

First interview with Arsenal majority shareholder Stan Kroenke.
Arsenal owner Stan Kroenke: ArsÃ¨ne Wenger is one of the greats &ndash; he will be in charge for as long as he wants - Telegraph

Very good read.

Almunia joins West Ham United on loan | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
He is alive!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ji sung Park photoshoped by koreans into the world's best players


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 1, 2011)

Came across this piece of news today...LOL...oh de gea...

Manchester United's David De Gea warned over stolen doughnut - ESPN Soccernet

so almunia has gone on loan then....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 1, 2011)

Awful Performance as of yet.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 1, 2011)

Funny Derby. Game was over on 23rd min. Wasn't some kid talking about referring last week! Non sense. 
Sigh...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2011)

Everton did well to hang on for as long as they did.But you are always going to run out of steam with an early Red card.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 1, 2011)

Phew victory. Lucky but hell I'll take these 3 points against these bottle throwing Manc loving bitter blue twats.



ithehappy said:


> Funny Derby. Game was over on 23rd min. Wasn't some kid talking about referring last week! Non sense.
> Sigh...


Shut up. A Manc will be the last person to open his fat mouth about refs. So, Keep your clueless trap shut.

And oh yeah we were lucky, and will be the first to admit it, unlike you lot.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 1, 2011)

One of those rare days where opponent had put effort to help us win 



> Shut up. A Manc will be the last person to open his fat mouth about refs. So, Keep your clueless trap shut.
> 
> And oh yeah we were lucky, and will be the first to admit it, unlike you lot.


*img268.imageshack.us/img268/5149/lmaoantiobamabumperstic.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8bs2MkeLFxg[/YOUTUBE]

Stunning Pass


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 1, 2011)

You found the wrong logo.

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c1/League-managers-association.png

There you go.

*gickr.com/results4/anim_1da7a7f6-89d7-0f94-19ac-ecb6dd6be6ad.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2011)

Almunia made his debut for West Ham in 2-2 draw.Waiting for highlights 

*i51.tinypic.com/2hdcr4m.jpg
Pathetic from Suarez.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 1, 2011)

Er he did clearly catch his leg. It's clear in the GIF as well.

*galeria.lfc.pl/galleries/mecze_2011-12/2011_10_01_everton/09.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 1, 2011)

The overreaction.It was not the only cvntish thing he did today.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 1, 2011)

All right. 

No need to feel sympathetic to those pathetic coin tossing twats anyway. You'll be wasting your breath.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 1, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Almunia made his debut for West Ham in 2-2 draw.Waiting for highlights
> 
> *i51.tinypic.com/2hdcr4m.jpg
> Pathetic from Suarez.


That is the greatest acting in EPL history. Look at the jump after the touch! Even Rajni will be shocked at that  

Hail Suarez. 

*img809.imageshack.us/img809/4422/rajini240308.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 2, 2011)

ok yeah i gotta admit..liverpool were lucky...that was one bad call by ref & i wouldn't be surprised if everton appeals...still these things happen....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 2, 2011)

They will not probably, courtesy of:

Everton face an investigation after bottles are thrown during Merseyside derby | Mail Online


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 2, 2011)

Gervinho declared fit for today's game.I think Walcott is fit as well.
The defence is bollixed though,4/5 CBs are injured.Expecting Song and Mert at the back.

Reading the build up to the NLD and it's amazing how the Arsenal fans make sure they have nothing Arsenal-related on them before going to WHL.


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2011)

Nervous.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 2, 2011)

lamps 2 .. little taklu 2 .. nice little taklu .. didnt celebrate his goals against bolton ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 2, 2011)

Szczesny, Sagna,Mertesacker, Song , Gibbs,Coquelin, Arteta, Ramsey ,Walcott, Gervino, Van Persie

Good line up.Relieved to see Coq starting.Frimpong would have been a walking red card in the NLD.


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2011)

Hope this game is better for Coq than his last PL start.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 2, 2011)

arseblog said:
			
		

> sp* rs team - **** - **** - **** - **** -
> **** - **** - **** - **** - **** - **** -
> Massive ****
> Subs: **** - **** - **** - **** - **** -
> **** - ****


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2011)

^...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 2, 2011)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Sagna injured by shytehart lane.Sh1tehole of a ground.


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2011)

Arshavin do something!

(like scoring a goal)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 2, 2011)

The gobshite can only score those 5 goals against us and do nothing else. Prove me wrong, you twat.


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2011)

Way to go.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 2, 2011)

FFS what a sh1t result.Would have even taken a draw.
Chez made atleast 4 game saving saves,shame he let the winner sneak in.
But the real problem was in attack.


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2011)

Long and hard season ahead. Can't seem to get a run of wins.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 2, 2011)

I did say Tottenham are a decent side. They are more than capable to have a decent shot at 4th.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 2, 2011)

arsenal have to decide whether they are running a business house or a football club.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 2, 2011)

Losing out on 4th would be disaster in business terms as well. I wonder whether did they have the arrogance to take the CL place for granted.

By "they", I mean Wenger and their board.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 2, 2011)

i see 7 teams who can get into the top 4 this time. going by current form and history only ManU have a 100% chance of getting into the top four.
The other 6 teams who will fight neck to neck are City,  Tottenham, Chelsea, Newcastle, Liverpool & Arsenal


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 2, 2011)

It would be interesting to see how Newcastle will turn out say after a couple of defeats. That would define Newcastle's season whether they'll be in there for this fight. Neverthless, they're top half for sure.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2011)

I am sure the 60 odd million in the bank will make up for losing out on CL.
Btw. I think we will get it,after some panic buying in January.

Wenger says Sagna may have a broken fibula.Arsenal "very worried" about him.

Bacary Sagna fractures fibula | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
Confirmed.Out for at least 3 months.

Now we are in trouble.There is no replacement for Sagna.Jenk is not close to being ready.

Eboue


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 3, 2011)

i swear whats with arsenal & injuries this season??U guys seem to have really bad injuries this season...


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2011)

One of the DMs will play RB I suppose.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2011)

The Coq and DJ have played RB before.But we have gone and purchased one in the market,however unprepared he is,Jenkinson will be RB.


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor kid.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sturridge.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2011)

This NLD was especially bad.The scum spitting on Sagna when he was down with a broken leg,Arsenal fans being attacked outside the stadium and the usual AW song from Spurs.
Our fans didn't cover themselves in glory either with the chanting...

Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | Sport | Football
Pat Rice reads the riot act.


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2011)

Arsenal fans are just frustrated. Spuds are spuds, scum never change.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 4, 2011)

Krow said:


> Arsenal fans are just frustrated.


Sorry but that doesn't warrant that Adabadoo chant. I'm sure you'll agree.


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2011)

^Wasn't defending them at all. Meant to say that frustration is boiling over into this lowlife behaviour.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2011)

Well,the Arsenal fans don't try to beat up the traveling away supporters.Much worse than chants.

Also you won't see our fans spitting on an injured opposition player.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 5, 2011)

Now Arsenal owner is the second richest in premier league, it's totally useless unless spent on buying established players & their wages. ,:-$ .
 Arsenal now lead the way in capital rich list | Football


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 5, 2011)

Inherently flawed way of measuring a rich list. Funny to see Mike Ashley there as well. 

Though it's true Arsenal have among the highest turnovers in England. Funny how it's used to justify their annual bump in ticket prices rather than improving quality of players.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 5, 2011)

[youtube]CUqEbgGJZI8[/youtube]


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 6, 2011)

Arsenal board have finally accepted that their is no guarantee of qualifying for champions league this season.
 m.timesofindia.com/sports/football/epl/epl-news/Arsenal-could-compete-without-Champions-League-cash-says-CEO/articleshow/10257788.cms


----------



## iinfi (Oct 7, 2011)

scudmissile007 said:


> Arsenal board have finally accepted that their is no guarantee of qualifying for champions league this season.
> m.timesofindia.com/sports/football/epl/epl-news/Arsenal-could-compete-without-Champions-League-cash-says-CEO/articleshow/10257788.cms



dont worry ... 3 out of the top 6 teams will fail the FIFA financial fair play (incl us)
So all arses have to do is make sure they are in the top 7.
Wenger is a gr8 businessman and has calculated this. so dont worry


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2011)

AOC 2 goals in 2 mins. for England U-21.

Got his hattrick.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2011)

^Great news.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 7, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> AOC 2 goals in 2 mins. for England U-21.
> 
> Got his hattrick.



Manchester City, Barcelona Like This.

With the International snoozefest this weekend, something worth to watch. 
[YOUTUBE]ylf2YS1Qk84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2011)

Frimpong is bored too.


> Emmanuel Frimpong
> Who Wants To Get Banged ON fifa NO MERCY STYLE?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 7, 2011)

Pingpong = New Eboue.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 8, 2011)

Rooney got himself red carded in the qualifier.Will miss 2 games of the Euro group stages


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 8, 2011)

That's great news actually.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 8, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Rooney got himself red carded in the qualifier.Will miss 2 games of the Euro group stages


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 8, 2011)

The Swiss Ramble: Arsenal's Finances - 21 Questions

Excellent article.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> That's great news actually.



He will miss a game or two in Summer though,and still will travel.So not a big deal either way for Utd.



Liverpool_fan said:


> The Swiss Ramble: Arsenal's Finances - 21 Questions
> 
> Excellent article.



Yep.The flat commercial revenue is the biggest worry for the executives.
Simply put,it is going to be a drag till 2014 when we can renegotiate Emirates and Nike deals.We get about  1/4th of what other big clubs are making off their shirt sponsorship.You would think that Kroenke will invest some money or issue new shares to keep us competitive till then,but it seems unlikely.


Cameroon out of the ACN.Song will stay in January
He will probably get injured then


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> [YOUTUBE]ylf2YS1Qk84[/YOUTUBE]


imma going to Australia to become a pro footballer.

even iLeague looks better than A-league. 

Wenger has lost it. I can see Rafa managing us next year.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 9, 2011)

ico said:


> Wenger has lost it. I can see Rafa managing us next year.



u folks realised this 5 years too late my friend


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2011)

^^When he was in the CL final?
Loyalty works both ways.Wenger refused to leave for Real and Chelsea when we were at the top and steered us through the stadium transition.I for one will never stand for anti Wenger chants or banners.(still haven't been heard or seen thankfully)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 9, 2011)

There is no chance of Rafa going to Arsenal. Arsenal fans would never accept Rafa. Brainwashed by the moronic English media, they'll probably prefer David Moyes. 
Amazing how lessons like Roy Hodgson have no effect.... 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^When he was in the CL final?


That was four years ago. Unless you mean for M. Wenger.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2011)

Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger to nominate successor - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk



Liverpool_fan said:


> There is no chance of Rafa going to Arsenal. Arsenal fans would never accept Rafa. Brainwashed by the moronic English media, they'll probably prefer David Moyes.
> Amazing how lessons like Roy Hodgson have no effect....
> 
> 
> That was four years ago. Unless you mean for M. Wenger.



Yeah.Can't stand people coming out and saying "I told you so five years ago" about Wenger.Arsenal were always punching above their weight in the 2004-2009 period.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 9, 2011)

Can understand the sentiment. Had to bear the same shite about Rafa, with opposition fans (and some of our own fans) talking bollocks about him, and who understood fvck all about against what odds he had to work, and how much he was undermined, and the fact that he had only 1 bad season with us, which magically made him a "bad manager".

I'll take a Chelsea fan's comments on managers as a pinch of salt anyway.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 9, 2011)

wenger is a good businessman .. and not a bad manager either... but results?
if arsenal were a mid-table club then allz well. no problem
but arsenal arent. wenger has made them look like a mid-table club.
anyway when the fifa financial fair play comes in ..its gona be all wenger again ...


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2011)

lol...


----------



## iinfi (Oct 9, 2011)

ico said:


> lol...



dont lol or else .... mekalodu will continue to haunt u....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Joker (Oct 9, 2011)

mekalavdu


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 9, 2011)

SEASON TICKET UPDATE | Latest Chelsea News | Team & Transfer News | Chelsea FC | Chelsea

Season tickets for the 2011/12 campaign are now on sale to members with *0 loyalty* points.


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 10, 2011)

South Africa miss out on Africa Cup of Nations after misreading rules | Football | guardian.co.uk

 Why does it always happen to South Africa, regardless of the sport they play.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 10, 2011)

^,unlucky guys.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 10, 2011)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Clubs/Club_Home/2011/10/9/1318167772888/South-Africa-football-tea-007.jpg

Yay! We're through!! Whoa..wait... we're NOT? WTF!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 12, 2011)

Utd. have signed a deal with their 13th telecom partner in the world.
Arsenal have just 1,partnership with which is ending next season.(O2)


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 12, 2011)

BBC Sport - Liverpool say top clubs should be able to sell their own foreign TV rights

Not necessary at all.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 12, 2011)

Arsenal advocated for the current shared revenue system just last week.In the long run,a weak league will harm everyone.

Dennis Bergkamp interview at Ajax - with Arsenal team-mate Martin Keown | Mail Online
Great read.Would love to see those two back at Arsenal soon.
Ajax setting the example again.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 12, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> BBC Sport - Liverpool say top clubs should be able to sell their own foreign TV rights
> 
> Not necessary at all.



Indeed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 13, 2011)

Going the La Liga way? That would be stupid.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 13, 2011)

Apparently Tevez and Mancini are having a huge fight at Citeh...

Chicharito signs new 5 year contract at United. 

*sports.ndtv.com/football/news/item...ive-year-deal-at-man-united?pfrom=home-sports

Very good news after the recent rumours linking him to Real Madrid.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 13, 2011)

Rooney banned for 3 games-meaning he misses all group games in Euro 2012.
RIP England's knock-out stage hopes.



			
				arseblog said:
			
		

> Rooney was only going to get a 1 game ban until they read his letter. "Deer Wayfa, we av nearly same 1st name, lemme of the ban. Ta. Wayn'.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 14, 2011)

^


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 14, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> RIP England's knock-out stage hopes.


 Nah. I think they can still make it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 14, 2011)

^ Sturridge. 



> I bought a second hand DVD in the market yesterday.
> 
> It was a compilation called _'Carlos Tevez's Greatest Goals'_.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 14, 2011)

Vermaelen penciled in for return vs. Chelsea 2 weeks from now.Diaby 10 days away.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 14, 2011)

^ Good news and bad news in one sentence.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 15, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Good news and bad news in one sentence.






Brazilian football fans sneak into game in the back of an ambulance | Metro.co.uk


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 15, 2011)

Weird Manc line up. Obvious tactic is obvious.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 15, 2011)

Comeon Mankers get a goal or two you cnuts.Btw. Giggs did a Denilson there.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 15, 2011)

Lucky fvckers. So unlucky we were. Gutted.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Comeon Mankers get a goal or two you cnuts.Btw. Giggs did a Denilson there.



How the mighty have fallen


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 15, 2011)

Poor performance. Other than the goal we were scattered. Lucky that it ended as a draw.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 15, 2011)

Goal celebration vs Pool - RedCafe.net


----------



## iinfi (Oct 15, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Goal celebration vs Pool - RedCafe.net



wat was that thread about?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 15, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Goal celebration vs Pool - RedCafe.net







iinfi said:


> wat was that thread about?



*i.imgur.com/UBCVB.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 15, 2011)

After City now Chelsea cruising to victory.Urgh


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 16, 2011)

Can someone post a GIF of that hollywoody jump of someone of Pool by Evra's tackle? I am collecting them...


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Goal celebration vs Pool - RedCafe.net


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2011)

RvP hits the post with a Bergkamp curler.

Ex gunner scores as usual.Perfect FK.

What a save!

Wooot we scored from FK.And have I told that I fvcking love RVP.

It was a must win game and we did it.Thanks to Rob.

Le Bob at the game 
*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg611/scaled.php?tn=0&server=611&filename=davny.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640
WTF is Gallas doing there?Why wasn't he at Newcastle watching his team?


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2011)

Good man RVP.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 18, 2011)

Orbinho said:
			
		

> League Goals/Games 2011 Ronaldo 30 goals in 25 games, Mario Gomez 26 in 25, Messi 24 in 26, RvP 23 in 25


Amazing stat.He is the only one doing it with a struggling side.

Medical Centre opens at training ground | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


> Arsenal Football Club has opened a new state-of-the-art Medical Centre at the Club’s London Colney Training Centre.
> 
> The two storey medical building houses a large open-plan rehabilitation gym and new office space, which will accommodate the Arsenal Medical Team, including its doctors, physiotherapists, conditioners and analysts.
> 
> The new multi-million pound structure supplements an already impressive facility in the main building at the Arsenal Training Centre. It will allow those players returning from injury to concentrate on their rehabilitation in a separate, specialised space with one-on-one attention from medical staff. Player monitoring and focused individual work will also play an important role in injury reduction and prevention.



New medical centre!Get in!(not literally)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> New medical centre!Get in!(*not literally*)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> New medical centre!Get in!(not literally)



Tomas Rosicky, Abou Diaby and Thomas Vermaelen like this.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 18, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Tomas Rosicky, Abou Diaby and Thomas Vermaelen like this.



^^^lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 18, 2011)

Vermaelen signs new long-term contract | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
Great stuff.Need to ensure all our experienced player contracts are tied up nice and early.

Gibbs injured.Not in the Arsenal squad.Atleast Santos has looked solid when given the chance.
Coq travels.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice win. It was very much needed anyway. Now what the fu(k some kids are gonna say about Vidic's red? Oh sorry! We should be the last to talk about referring...nonsense.
Shitty won! Lovely celebration by Crapchini. They will be shited anyway.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 19, 2011)

woah aguero scored in ET to give city a win...close call really...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2011)

Finally SCSZ gets his own segment 
Home | Arsenal Player

Szczesny, Jenkinson, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Santos, Song, Rosicky, Arteta, Van Persie (c), Walcott, Arshavin

Eboue banner behind corner 

Fvking hell.Santos really trying to get himself a 2nd yellow. 

Jenkinson injured.Lasted just 1.5 games as Sagna's deputy.Shows our reliance on youth causing injuries.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
For once it's US who score in the last minute.
Would have been happy with a point,3 is great!

Carlton Palmer on Ten Sports coverage."Geovanni"(Gerv.) "Walcock..cott..theo"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 20, 2011)

Torreeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!! 

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/10/20/article-2051167-0E7244E600000578-251_468x324.jpg

*totalfootballmadness.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/David-Luiz-Prays-For-Fernando-Torres.jpg

David Luiz prayed for Torres before ze match. Teh Awesomenessnessness.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2011)

I couldnt believe it when i saw the time of Ramsey's goal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah.I was counting down to the final whistle,hoping that we hold on for a draw.Usually it's us on the receiving end of such goal.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 22, 2011)

so now chelsea is after hazard...wasn't arsenal suppose to buy him??Did the interest die down or just too expensive for wenger?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2011)

Hazard is going to Madrid.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2011)

ffs? really?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2011)

Zidane is said to be a big fan of him.If Madrid come calling,don't think Chelsea will even get a look in.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm really worried about tomorrow.As expected.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 22, 2011)

Mario Balotelli's house set on fire as he shoots fireworks from window | Football | The Observer


> Mario Balotelli's house set on fire as he shoots fireworks from window
> 
> • Police and fire crews called to house at 1am on Saturday
> • Mario Balotelli and friends using fireworks in bathroom


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 22, 2011)

Bloody Hell. 

Fair play to Norwich though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2011)

Win tomorrow and we are 2 points off Liverpool.6 off the CL spot.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

A win for Spurs will be even worse. Geez! We will pay for being wasteful. We really will.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 23, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Mario Balotelli's house set on fire as he shoots fireworks from window | Football | The Observer



HAHAHAHAAHAHA 
ROTFL ...hHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 23, 2011)

iinfi said:


> HAHAHAHAAHAHA
> ROTFL ...hHAHAHAHAHA



Seriously you can write a comedy series based on him....

Anyways whats with newcastle this season???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

^^ Doing what we have failed to do. Taking their chances and not conceding idiotic goals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2011)

Looked at their fixture list and they have had relatively easy run so far.

Ramsey showing glimpses of brilliance.Chamakh though is having a hard time trapping a simple ball played to him.

Great ball from Ramsey.Cesc like.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 23, 2011)

Man utd getting raped royally....AT OT!!!!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well played United. I am giving up the season. Also doubt for next seasons UCL qualification.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 23, 2011)

Arse take the lead...rvp



ithehappy said:


> Well played United. I am giving up the season. Also doubt for next seasons UCL qualification.



wow...thats rather pessimistic..don't u think...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well played United. I am giving up the season. Also doubt for next seasons UCL qualification.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2011)

Havent got any more words to praise RvP...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah the only man of a one man team.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> wow...thats rather pessimistic..don't u think...


I don't think so, better to digest the fact sooner rather than later.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

Manchester City -       
Man United -


----------



## Rahim (Oct 23, 2011)

apne team ko kya ho gaya!! Congrats to City.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2011)

Great win.The rout is officially over,no matter what happens next weekend.
Good game Gervinho,a goal and assists.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I don't think so, better to digest the fact sooner rather than later.



*forums.playfire.com/_proxy/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.phawker.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2Flaughing.gif&hmac=0824794201d4d601a0817955f2d1f289


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2011)

City winning 6-1 at OT reflects on the sad state of the modern club game.But can't help but laugh at UTd.






Bonus lols for Bibotelli 






Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeah the only man of a one man team.



Won't complain if he gets us to CL spot.

Hoping for Tottenham to fvck up now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

Champ1-6ns





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> City winning 6-1 at OT reflects on the sad state of the modern club game.But can't help but laugh at UTd.


On the other hand, Mancs themselves had spent **** loads in the transfer market. I won't give them this excuse.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh Utd. had a red card, lol.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Champ1-6ns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their own money etc. City and Chelsea have financially doped.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 23, 2011)

RVP ki jai ho, still need improvement in defense sector.
  
Manu guys one question, is jonny evans paid by man united or he is paying man united to get place in first team......???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Their own money etc. City and Chelsea have financially doped.


Doesn't matter. Oligopoly of existing rich clubs and their influence in football is financial "doping" for me as well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2011)

Realising the commercial potential of your fan base is fair game.Liverpool themselves are beneficiaries of that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

Football was not supposed to be a financial race it has turned out to be. It's not fair in this magnitude.
The oligopoly created due to CL money/sponsors,etc. in particular has more hindered the state of football than anything else. The fact that rich owners is the only way for teams to compete, underlines how much football is ****ed these days.
Can we see a Nottingham Forest now? Nope. And that's due to football being a financial race than due to the sheikhs. And let's admit it, all of our "top" clubs have hurt "lesser" clubs as City are doing to all of us now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2011)

"Arsenal's 18 man squad cost less than City's bench today"-Opta


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

Redcafe said:
			
		

> We're gonna go unbeaten in the league....Either this season, or the next. Its inevitable in my eyes. In all my years of watching football, there are very few teams I've seen with as strong a mentality as this one and it comes straight down from the manager. No doubt there have been more talented teams with more techinically gifted players, but no team personifies "never say die" more than these lads.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 23, 2011)

to be honest..man utd should be happy that they lost...they should now realise how full of **** evans really is...


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 23, 2011)

How funny to see some sick kid is more interested in other clubs performance than his own.
Oh..my bad. That's why he is a kid


 *img402.imageshack.us/img402/3269/mentallyretardedanimals.jpg


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 23, 2011)

^^ anyway, crapload of citizens dumped& pumped into c#$@ of dreams.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> How funny to see some sick kid is more interested in other clubs performance than his own.
> Oh..my bad. That's why he is a kid



what??whom are u talking about??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

> Last week Evra accused Suarez of Racism, this week the whole united team have accused Man city of rape!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2011)

Surprised that Ferguson came out for an interview


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2011)

> Arsenal have now 1-6 out of their last 7 games


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 23, 2011)

Luiz did an eboue at loftus road, qpr 1up.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2011)

Waiting for manc plastics to jump to the city bandwagon. 

Good win for us. We need more of these.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

Disgusting pic warning.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/LQhh2.jpg


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2011)

good win for us. I need Spuds and Chelsea losing points + an India defeat...and the day will be perfect.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2011)

India are winning lad.


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2011)

too bad. Then let me order something non-veg to make up for it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

That won't make up for Spurs winning though.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 23, 2011)

Guys, what will be sporting headlines tomorrow at trafford ?
Suggest some, one would be
Cham6-1ons gang-banged at their hunting ground..!


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2011)

yup. that's true.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2011)

Spuds winning 2-1. Hope Venky's can feed them some poisoned chicken.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 23, 2011)

Bosingwa sent off lol

Now Drogba sent off 
*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2009/5/6/1241646021549/Chelseas-Didier-Drogba-sh-002.jpg


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2011)

What? Chelsea down to 9 men? Barton's curse.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 23, 2011)

david luiz is the culprit ...for the goal and for bosingwa's red card too.... 
m very surprised by AVB's substitutions .... 
city are good this season and there is no doubt about it... they mite well end up winning the champions league if its not for the premiership .....


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Did I see it right? Utd 8: Ars 2
> 
> No, kidding. What a day, for Young, Rooney, Park, Welbeck everyone. Still I couldn't accept the 1st goal! Between the legs? Bad.
> I think Gunners have to try hard now to finish in top 5, let alone championship.
> ...


----------



## iinfi (Oct 23, 2011)

disgraceful referee .. the only way they cud v won is by paying the ref ... 
whether qpr did it or city did it is a mystery ....

anelka is no longer a striker ... taking sturridge off was a major blunder


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2011)

Drogba red-professional foul or violent conduct?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 23, 2011)

it was nice to see chelsea still giving a fight with 9 men...they dominated the second half....


----------



## iinfi (Oct 23, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Drogba red-professional foul or violent conduct?



two footed challenge ... given his past record in such high temper games .. he sud v been taken off instead of sturridge ... moments later he took himself off ....



Ronnie11 said:


> it was nice to see chelsea still giving a fight with 9 men...they dominated the second half....



till the 88th min I thought we cud still win it .. betwn 88th the 95th i still believed we cud get a point ... bad day ... tmrw's another day ... 


HAPPY DIWALI to everyone .. i know most of u wont come here mid-week ...


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 23, 2011)

Lets all watch *Six and the City*


----------



## red_devil (Oct 23, 2011)

That hurt  

and some great play by Chelsea in the 2nd half..QPR will go down if this is how they play every game.


```
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 15 (7 members and 8 guests)
red_devil , axes2t2 , iinfi , Ronnie11 , Arsenal_Gunners , scudmissile007 , sub1zero
```

woah!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ahhhh.. bitter i see..  .. i forgive you, i did not see ze incident


So did you see ze incident now?


----------



## Joker (Oct 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well played United. I am giving up the season. Also doubt for next seasons UCL qualification.


lol..u are such a weirdo.



Ronnie11 said:


> what??whom are u talking about??


he's talking of himself. quoting him "sick kid." more bothered of others' performance (his historical moronic digs at chelsea)....

if u want to take digs...there are classy ways. dont come across as a classless git....which unfortunately ithehappy does.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 24, 2011)

Totally unacceptable. Hard to digest. But we'll see who's having the last laugh in May.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2011)

I really didnt get the need to go for an all out attack when we were already 3-1 down.and that too with players like ferdinand and evra at the back 

Deserved hammering.glad though at how rooney and welbeck played their hearts out.Only those two seemed to give a fvck about the intensity of the derby.And andason needs to lose some god-damn weight.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> But we'll see who's having the last laugh in May.


I guess winning titles inspite of being hammered by Newcastle/Southampton in 1995/96 and us in 2008/09 gives you this confidence. Fair enough.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2011)

Just 6 pts. off Chelsea *www.cool-screen-names.com/smilies/animated/animated039.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2011)

Spurs have such a nice set of fixtures for next 5 games, a point ahead of us as well with a game in hand.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2011)

If City play away from home like this as well as emulate their good home performances, then I see no reason why they shouldnt win the title easily. United are'nt done by a long shot though.Need to sort out their problems at the back is all.

Meanwhile, JT accused of racism. mumbled something to Anton Ferdinand.But I think he being the FA's lionheart posterboy,there'll be no complaint and so no action


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 24, 2011)

Winning the title is not easy.They have no experience of doing it.
Their dressing room is pretty unstable,and I get the feeling that the owners are not 100% behind the manager.
However,with their level of spending,it's certain they will win it in the next couple of years.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2011)

Judging on how Mancini handled the Tevez situation, and the controlled celebration of the City's players at the end, I think Mancini is slowly controlling and gelling the team well. 

His 4 def+2 dm strategy is going to be so crucial in the away games,with Silva providing the creativity and Dzeko,Aguero and Mario attacking.Team to beat at the moment. The thing is to see how they react when they are under pressure situations.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 24, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> His 4 def+2 dm strategy is going to be so crucial in the away games,with Silva providing the creativity and Dzeko,Aguero and Mario attacking.Team to beat at the moment. The thing is to see how they react when they are under pressure situations.


You forgot Nasri. And they have Adam Johnson too. 
Yaya Toure barely plays as a DM anyway.



XTerminator said:


> Meanwhile, JT accused of racism. mumbled something to Anton Ferdinand.But I think he being the FA's lionheart posterboy,there'll be no complaint and so no action


There is nothing conclusive in what he said IMO.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2011)

[youtube]cKjEtZCA-BI[/youtube]


----------



## iinfi (Oct 24, 2011)

Mancini has almost 80% control over matters ... and they are doing very very well .. they are not repeating mistakes ....
i dont see them dropping too many points this season .... they have 90% chance of winning the EPL and CL


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 25, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I guess winning titles inspite of being hammered by Newcastle/Southampton in 1995/96 and us in 2008/09 gives you this confidence. Fair enough.



I can comment on that because these things do not happen everyday to top teams. And do not forget the legendary Fergie hairdryer treatment, which I am sure Evans would have got after the match. The defense was sh!t though....


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 25, 2011)

iinfi said:


> they have 90% chance of winning the EPL and CL



they do not have the experience of playing in the cl.will be contenders over the next few years though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah,funny how teams that are rampant domestically struggle in Europe.

Vermaelen may feature today as LB vs. Bolton.

Props to RvP.Nominated for Ballon d'Or.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to RVP. He's the man.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2011)

Hard to look past Messi and co.Fvcking 10 of them in there.

CC game not on TV anywhere in the world,again.What's the point!


----------



## iinfi (Oct 26, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> they do not have the experience of playing in the cl.will be contenders over the next few years though.



Well, if newcastle play well and finish in the top 4 this season and we say they dont have experience in the CL, then its a valid point.
incase of man City they are not someone who have small players in their ranks. they have players who have played at the highest level and can handle pressure. and u cannot doubt mancini either....

 Mario Balotelli BREAKING NEWS ....


in more news
Stumbling drunk Czech referee sends off three players for no reason


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

Fabianski, Yennaris, Squillaci, Vermaelen (c), Miquel, Coquelin, Frimpong, Benayoun, Chamberlain, Arshavin, Park.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 26, 2011)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/10/25/article-2053064-0E84CA9900000578-158_634x347.jpg
Arsenal lost Osama, we lost Gaddafi.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fabianski, Yennaris, Squillaci, Vermaelen (c), Miquel, Coquelin, Frimpong, Benayoun, Chamberlain, Arshavin, Park.



Streams?



			
				Arsenal Player said:
			
		

> HALF TIME: ARSENAL 0-0 BOLTON. An interesting half's football here at Emirates Stadium, but no breakthrough as of yet. It's generally tight, but Arsenal have forced some openings. Park has enjoyed sight of goal on more than one occasion


Hmmmm


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 26, 2011)

Sh1t 0-1



Liverpool_fan said:


> *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/10/25/article-2053064-0E84CA9900000578-158_634x347.jpg
> Arsenal lost Osama, we lost Gaddafi.



Armchair supporter.Osama attended games 

Arshavin 1-1
Phew

PARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRK!

Arshavin doing a lot of damage.Playing behind Park.Goal and assist.

Park Goal.Apparently some Koreans have access to the stream 
*cfile214.uf.daum.net/image/171FA13B4EA7153D0BE33C
Reminds me of
"HENRYYYYYYYYYYY"

Fabianski flapping all over the park.

Wow that was a nervy finish.Loads of near misses for Bolton.
But we have another win on the trot.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice win for us in the CC yesterday. Berba was brilliant.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 26, 2011)

Superb goals from Park and Shava


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 27, 2011)

Stoke fvckers have further shortend the pitch and narrowed it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2011)

Arsenal AGM today.Includes a Wenger Q&A session and possibly Kronke addressing the fans.


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Stoke fvckers have further shortend the pitch and narrowed it.



'Delap'idation?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2011)

Wenger owned the AGM today after the board and PHW tried to deflect all the questions.Rousing speech by Arsene,without any notes or stuff.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 27, 2011)

Arsene Wenger today "We have been more consistent than anybody else in the world in the last 15 years."


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 27, 2011)

We're gonna go unbeaten in the league.. - Page 2 - RedCafe.net


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 27, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> Arsene Wenger today "We have been more consistent than anybody else in the world in the last 15 years."



Did he really mean that? Oh dear.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 27, 2011)

Fernando Torres is on twitter 



> Fernando @Torres is officially on Twitter. He aimed for Facebook, but missed...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 28, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Did he really mean that? Oh dear.



Talking about CL qualification where only Madrid and Utd. match Arsenal's record.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 28, 2011)

It is rumoured Kuszczak set for United exit in the january transfer window after becoming 4th choice keeper after De Gea, Lindegraad and Ben Amos.


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2011)

Rumours of Fabianski leaving. He's a decent second choice, but two Poles in the same team is not good for his international career.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yDQ8K9lV5WY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2011)

Small time club vs The Arsenal today. Can't stand that lot.I cheer for Spuds when they play against them. Hope we stuff them cnuts..


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't think we have any chance against them. Chelsea are going to win. We have no chance to win.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 29, 2011)

ico said:


> I don't think we have any chance against them. Chelsea are going to win. We have no chance to win.


Nope Arsenal will win.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 29, 2011)

is torres back for this one??


----------



## iinfi (Oct 29, 2011)

burji pav is the biggest threat ... 

looks like the london derby is not gona be telecast ...



Ronnie11 said:


> is torres back for this one??



Sturridge has to start today and play full 90 mins ... the blokez in good touch

good lineup ... Ivanovic or Bosingwa will see red in the first half ... burji pav is a real threat ...


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

ico said:


> I don't think we have any chance against them. Chelsea are going to win. We have no chance to win.





Liverpool_fan said:


> Nope Arsenal will win.


Stop the jinxing and counter-jinxing already. 


iinfi said:


> burji pav is the biggest threat ...


Er... Who?


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2011)

Still believe we are going to get raped and have no chance.


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

It's 1-0 to Chelsea. Lampard header.

Djourou is bad at RB apparently.

Where would we be without Ramsey, Gervinho and RVP? Ramsey ---> Gervinho (unselfish) ---> RVP + empty net = 1-1.

Suddenly, I hate Chelsea. Come on Arsenal!

Scum Terry. 2-1 to Chelsea at HT.


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2011)

Game on. But no point as Chelsea are going to win this.


----------



## Baker (Oct 29, 2011)

lol arsenal leads 2-3....


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Crossing entire body.


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2011)

Any team can win now.


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

3-3. Mata. How I wish we had bought him too. 

Robin van Persieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rvp again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baker (Oct 29, 2011)

lol it is 3-5


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Hell yeah!


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2011)

FU(K ME RVP FU(K ME...IMMA GAY FOR YOU BUT DONT LEAVE ME ALONE EVAR...!!!!1 jajaja


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Which PL manager is gonna be fired now? EH?

FIVE against Chelski!


----------



## iinfi (Oct 29, 2011)

poor defending and poor to very poor goal keeping .... congratulations to arses nevertheless ....


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## iinfi (Oct 29, 2011)

Krow said:


> Er... Who?



u dont know van burji?? he scored a hat-trick today ... i told u .. he is the biggest threat ..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 29, 2011)

What a match


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Now I do, iinfi. Thanks.



			
				guardian liveblog said:
			
		

> The ball's passed back towards the Chelsea captain. He turns and falls, *skittering hysterically along the turf on his nipples*. Van Persie makes off with the ball, rounds the advancing Cech on the right, and rolls the ball into an empty net. We've had the entire history of comedy packed into 85 minutes. Amazing.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 29, 2011)

AVB has to learn a lot from  "The Professor".Anyhow rvp & co stuffs avb&co.definitely more entertaining than the six & the city.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll download this match


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 29, 2011)

CH3L5EA 

Yossi Benayoun,on loan from Chelsea,on twitter



> @YossiBenayoun15: What a great win today!!! Well done guys!


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 29, 2011)

YB thinking of a full switch to gunners in the next transfer window.


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> CH3L5EA
> 
> Yossi Benayoun,on loan from Chelsea,on twitter





scudmissile007 said:


> YB thinking of a full switch to gunners in the next transfer window.





Newcastle will move above Chelski if they get a point. We are just 3 off Che now. In 6th place. Spuds are level on points but have 2 in hand.

Our GD is up to -1 now.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 29, 2011)

Still missing sagna & wilshere, a great match to remember.theo's & mata's goal were comical.Rvp's sucker punch was the best.good to see tv5 playing again, wilshere & sagna get well & get back soon.


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

I wish I could have watched it live. Tonight watching the full highlight pack,


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 29, 2011)

phenomenal game really...arsenal..u never cease to surprise me..good or bad... ...


----------



## red_devil (Oct 29, 2011)

great result for Arsenal.. 

CC cup QF:
Chelsea v Liverpool
Arsenal v Man City
United v Crystal Palace
Cardiff v Blackburn


some nice games there too


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope the boys give a spirited performance against Man City. The defence wasn't inspiring today TBH. But we won, so who cares!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2011)

Had to follow the game on text and what a game it was,even on text.RvP *insert bow emoticon*  Fvcking legend


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

+1 True legend. Hattrick when it mattered most, AND a brace as a substitute against Chelsea's Europa League counterparts


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2011)

*Has André Villas-Boas Been Sacked Yet? NO.*


----------



## iinfi (Oct 29, 2011)

ico said:


> *Has André Villas-Boas Been Sacked Yet? NO.*



NO... if we continue the way we are playing he will be sacked by the end of this season ...


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

^I think that will happen a little earlier than that. But Chelsea will bounce back. Look where we were at the start of the season. We are better now, even though defensively we are not much better TBH.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 29, 2011)

ico said:


> FU(K ME RVP FU(K ME...IMMA GAY FOR YOU BUT DONT LEAVE ME ALONE EVAR...!!!!1 jajaja


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 29, 2011)

Carroll scoresssss....35million well spent!!!


----------



## iinfi (Oct 29, 2011)

ChrisE_89 on Twitter: "I reckon the most amazing thing about today was Richard Dunne scoring at the right end!"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 30, 2011)

Phew. Was a must win, and finely done.

A point off Chelsea now.


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

Liverpool are now just one point off Chelsea.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 30, 2011)

Spurs will be level if they win, with a game in hand. 
Come on QPR.


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

Come on QPR. 

Btw, your Arsenal win prediction came true.


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> Come on QPR.
> 
> Btw, your Arsenal win prediction came true.


nope.


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

ico said:


> nope.



I was talking about LFC's prediction. He had said that we will definitely win.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 30, 2011)

It wasn't exactly intended as a prediction.


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> I was talking about LFC's prediction. He had said that we will definitely win.


nope.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 30, 2011)

Chelsea chairman Bruce Buck calls for Andre Villas-Boas's side to 'beat the c**p out of Arsenal' - Telegraph

Egg on his face.


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2011)

read this on twitter...

What's the Mata Ch3l5ea? Why are you Terryfived? Did you Cech the scoreline?



*s14.directupload.net/images/111029/wjaqzb4s.gif


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 30, 2011)

note the expression of AVB when Mata scores 

and when RVP scores there is a contrast in the behaviors b/w 2 managers


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2011)

^^ are you in Gurgaon?


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 30, 2011)

ya ico


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 30, 2011)

Just watched the highlights, shocking defending all around. Mertesacker, Ivanovic, Terry, Bosingwa, and Malouda with the backpass, absolutely shite. And Petr Cech would have made 'munia proud.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 30, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Just watched the highlights, shocking defending all around. Mertesacker, Ivanovic, Terry, Bosingwa, and Malouda with the backpass, absolutely shite. And Petr Cech would have made 'munia proud.



agreed... n sad to note that AVB doesnt see all this as a serious issue ..


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2011)

I think Koscielny was great yesterday.


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah, Kos was great. Mert, DJ and Santos were bad though Santos made up somewhat by scoring. Although he was responsible for the Mata and Lampard goals.

*arsenalaction.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/tumblr_ltu4d9wLA21qjyx7bo1_400.gif
Credit to arsenalaction.com.

Did Arteta kiss RVP after the fifth goal (near the corner flag)?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 30, 2011)

^^^LOL...
yeah i agree...arsenal back 4 needs serious rethinking....it was woeful...same was the case with chelsea last game...

but lets not take away the fact that arsenal's first goal...well that was a superb pass...


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, Arteta kissed RVP after the fifth goal. Erotic celebration I must say. What would ico not give to exchange places with Arteta for that moment?


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 30, 2011)

^


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 31, 2011)

A somewhat good weekend after United scraped through and Gunners beat Chelsea.  But $hitty still continued winning.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2011)

Watching the game now and Ramsey is bossing it,supported by Arteta.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2011)

I feel Ramsey is becoming a commanding presence in that advanced midfield role. Imagine having Wilshere, Ramsey and Arteta to pick from for two midfield spots.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2011)

Boring boring Chelsea?


----------



## iinfi (Nov 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Boring boring Chelsea?



those days were good ... water-tight defence .... score one goal .. and it was game over ... i v been saying this for 2 years now .. and last saturday the commentator said it ...
the premiership has however become stronger over the years .... thanks to Abramovich ...
people from the north end of the city wud not accept the fact. they were guaranteed of a silverware every second season and its no longer the case now. their efforts will be rewarded when the financial fair play comes in ....


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2011)

iinfi said:


> those days were good ... water-tight defence .... score one goal .. and it was game over ... i v been saying this for 2 years now .. and last saturday the commentator said it ...
> the premiership has however become stronger over the years .... thanks to Abramovich ...
> people from the north end of the city wud not accept the fact. they were guaranteed of a silverware every second season and its no longer the case now. their efforts will be rewarded when the financial fair play comes in ....



*s14.directupload.net/images/111029/wjaqzb4s.gif


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

Marseille tonight. A tough test for the boys.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 1, 2011)

The Magpies have silently moved upto 3rd in the Premiership.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2011)

^ And they have the best defensive record in the league. Who'd have thunk!!
They've moved on from the Titus Bramble glory days.


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

Are we looking at the new Chelsea? Oh wait, they haven't played against Utd, Chelsea or City, have they?


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2011)

I reckon we are looking more at Liverpool. They haven't played against City and Chelsea. Chelsea have played against Utd...but not City.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 1, 2011)

Arsenal haven't played City either.


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

I was talking about Newcastle.


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

Stoke 1 (some douche)
Newcastle 3 (Ba Ba Ba)
Posts don't automerge from tapatalk.


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2011)

Think they haven't even played against Liverpool.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 1, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> The Magpies have silently moved upto 3rd in the Premiership.



And they did it in a cold night at Stoke. 



ico said:


> Think they haven't even played against Liverpool.



Newcastle? Not yet.

Stan Kroenke of Arsenal says American owners are good for the game | Football | The Guardian


> Kroenke: Glazers are good for the game




Where's ico?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2011)

Obvious cultural difference between the UK and US regarding sport ownership.I don't mind that because so far he hasn't taken a penny out of Arsenal or any of his teams for that matter.

RvP not included in the final 23 of the Ballon d'Or. 

Park starts.TV-Mert at the back.



ico said:


> *s14.directupload.net/images/111029/wjaqzb4s.gif



BBC Sport - John Terry to face police investigation over race allegations

Pretty open game but Ramsey should have scored atleast one.

Chelsea fans singing abuse aimed at Anton Ferdinand.Classy as always 

Looked heavy legged in the 2nd half.Couldn't create enough.


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

We looked tired yeah. Ramsey was the most powerful presence on the pitch. Glad to see TV look sharp.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 2, 2011)

i didnt watch the game .. but one guy who did watch yday's game said its better not to talk abt it ... 

bad day today (IST)
1. We lost (1-1 = LOSE)
2. missed the office bus in the morning
3. damn rain the evening
4. ****ing traffic ... took 2 hrs to get home from office (normally 45mins to 1hr)
5. tdy's SRK's b'day and FM was full of stupid girls squealing ... had to listen to FM ... coz bus roof was leaking and i cud not turn on my lappy ..

damn ****ing day ... it will end in 36mins


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 3, 2011)

Good win for us. Getting the job done, nothing fancy though. 

BTW, CR7 scored a century of goals for Real in just 105 games. **sigh**I sometimes think why we could not keep him longer at United.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 3, 2011)

iinfi said:


> i didnt watch the game .. but one guy who did watch yday's game said its better not to talk abt it ...
> 
> bad day today (IST)
> 1. We lost (1-1 = LOSE)
> ...



Offer something to Mekalodu 



abhijit_reddevil said:


> Good win for us. Getting the job done, nothing fancy though.
> 
> BTW, CR7 scored a century of goals for Real in just 105 games. **sigh**I sometimes think why we could not keep him longer at United.



He won everything in premiership.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 3, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Good win for us. Getting the job done, nothing fancy though.
> 
> BTW, CR7 scored a century of goals for Real in just 105 games. **sigh**I sometimes think why we could not keep him longer at United.


He wanted to leave. Madrid being the Fav club, bigger club etc.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2011)

Robin van Persie is the most prolific striker in Europe behind Cristiano Ronaldo in 2011 - Telegraph


----------



## iinfi (Nov 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Robin van Persie is the most prolific striker in Europe behind Cristiano Ronaldo in 2011 - Telegraph



earlier he used to be the most prolific post and crossbar hitter ... now got to the nxt level ... good going ...


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2011)

I think this direct style of play suits having a phenomenal striker more.

Still, I wish someone else steps up to support the captain.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/04/article-2057654-0EAB234500000578-262_468x584.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 5, 2011)

so what good games do we have today???


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2011)

Arsenal vs WBA


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

Arsenal game not on TV.Stream hunting for a 3pm kick off is no fun.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2011)

is our game on air?
will have to fight with the cable operator again today if he doesnt air espn star


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

No.It isn't.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2011)

ohk thanks ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 5, 2011)

Our game is Live


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2011)

newcastle is up on 2nd spot ... if we lose this ... we will lose the CL spot nxt season for sure...


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 5, 2011)

any streams available for gunners game..?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

Arsenal vs West Bromwich Albion Live Stream Online

Arsenal 1-0.Guess who scored!


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 5, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal vs West Bromwich Albion Live Stream Online
> 
> Arsenal 1-0.Guess who scored!



Robin Van Persie !!!


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 5, 2011)

Another from TV5
gunners 2-0up.......
Expecting some more from all forwards.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

Pretty good performance so far.WBA have been sh1te though.

Fkin hell.Benayoun looking like Gary Neville on my stream!

ARTETA!!!He has got a good finish on him.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 5, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Pretty good performance so far.WBA have been sh1te though.
> 
> Fkin hell.Benayoun looking like Gary Neville on my stream!
> 
> ARTETA!!!He has got a good finish on him.



rofl...how was the goal btw??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

Arsenalist: Arsenal Video Highlights

After some good passing RvP laid it for Arteta who rifled it in the corner.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 5, 2011)

Well done Swansea. Another 2 points lost at home for us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

Feck,thought we had gone above Liverpool.2 behind on GD,which is positive for the first time this season!


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 5, 2011)

If we keep all the players fit & running,we can easily qualify for CL.A good game wished there was no international break as we were flying high with a good form.Hope nobody get injured while on international duty.
good to see LP draw with newcomers.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2011)

another poor defensive performance... not to mention the chances missed in front of goal ...
we mite be playing europa nxt season if we dont get things right .... AVB is not the person to correct defensive problems...
no emphasis on defence in training


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2011)

> @Andre_Santos27: Very good win gays!!


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 5, 2011)

^mate money can buy big names but not experience.English league is at a different level still AVB needs a lot of time to settle,hope we dont see another manager next season at chelsea.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2011)

scudmissile007 said:


> ^mate money can buy big names but not experience.English league is at a different level still AVB needs a lot of time to settle,hope we dont see another manager next season at chelsea.



there is no money in the league ..all the money is with Wenger ..in his bank .... thats why we have to use RA's pocket money

jus saw the highlights again .. sud torres be playing in the premiership ..doesnt look like he is fit for league one ..

is there any statistic which shows the number of misses in front of goal by teams arnd the globe...i m sure we are leading the pack and will beat teams all over the world hands down.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 5, 2011)

iinfi said:


> is there any statistic which shows the number of misses in front of goal by teams...i m sure we are leading the pack and will beat teams all over the world hands down.....


That will be Liverpool - Top team to hit the woodwork, missing sitters, couple of penalties missed etc. Add to that, top team to squander leads at Home.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> That will be Liverpool - Top team to hit the woodwork, missing sitters, couple of penalties missed etc. Add to that, top team to squander leads at Home.



i think we will beat you this season ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 6, 2011)

QPR gave one hell of a fight to city...it was good to see that for a change...liverpool..don't know what to say..carroll should have scored in the first half but looped it outside...disaster really...if i recall now,arsenal is ahead of liverpool now..great going arsenal..welcome back!

EDIT:-Just saw the torres miss today against blackburn...EPIC LOL..that was even worse than the carroll miss....for a change i don't feel bad anymore...


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2011)

Great win for us. About time we disposed of these teams with 3 goals and a clean sheet. We are two under Liverpool on goal difference. Level on points. I think those two goals were the ones we conceded against Liverpool at the Grove.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2011)

I REALLY hope the internationals don't disrupt our momentum.Would be such a shame if someone like RvP gets injured in a stupid friendly.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2011)

It has happened before too. Die internationals!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 6, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> QPR gave one hell of a fight to city...it was good to see that for a change...liverpool..don't know what to say..carroll should have scored in the first half but looped it outside...disaster really...if i recall now,arsenal is ahead of liverpool now..great going arsenal..welcome back!


Carroll actually hit the crossbar. Bit unlucky IMO. Overall his performance was good.
Arsenal are still behind us on GD. We have a better team, better squad, and a better manager. Keep the faith.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Carroll actually hit the crossbar. Bit unlucky IMO. Overall his performance was good.



did he??i remember one where he had to tap it in & he looped it over or did he hit the cross bar..u are talking of the same one right?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 6, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> did he??i remember one where he had to tap it in & he looped it over or did he hit the cross bar..u are talking of the same one right?


Yeah. Charlie Adam's great pass to Downing, Downing's cross, and Carroll hiting the crossbar. An inch lower and it would have been a goal.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yeah. Charlie Adam's great pass to Downing, Downing's cross, and Carroll hiting the crossbar. An inch lower and it would have been a goal.


yeah downing's cross...oh yeah i remember now..my bad..thanks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Carroll actually hit the crossbar. Bit unlucky IMO. Overall his performance was good.
> Arsenal are still behind us on GD. We have a better team, better squad, and a better manager. Keep the faith.



Nice attempt of a wind up there.The only better thing you have is more striker options.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 6, 2011)

Better fullbacks as well, and a more balanced midfield particularly when Stevie is fit. Central defense is more assured as well when Agger is fit.
Not an attempt at wind up actually. If it has ended up so, that's an added bonus.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2011)

The thing is our deadline day signings are improving with every game.Level with Liverpool after our worst start in 200 years,7 points in 7 games.You can work out where you stand.

Agree about maybe the FBs in the absence of Sagna.With Arteta settling in,our MF looks solid as fvck!TV and Kos(one of our best players so far) have the potential to be the best in league.


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2011)

Not All Scousers Are Stupid!!! | Facebook


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 6, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The thing is our deadline day signings are improving with every game.Level with Liverpool after our worst start in *200 years*,7 points in 7 games.You can work out where you stand.


er wtf?
On the other hand you lot have won 5 out of your 6 games at home. Same as United, and slightly worse than City. While we've won only 2 of out 6 home games, drawing the rest. That's reason why we're level on points.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2011)

58 years or whatever figure was being thrown around.
Regarding the home wins,that's what you have to do to arrest a free fall.Tighten up at the back and start grinding out results at home,which we have done successfully.If we keep winning home fixtures,the free flowing football and away results will follow suit.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2011)

Ahem... Chelsea away is the reason we are level with Liverpool. Ideally everybody would have expected us to drop points there. And we definitely have the better defence wait and watch TV sir. Agreed about full backs though. And our midfield is better. And we don't even have Wilshere yet. Rambo Arteta and Song are solid as hell.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 6, 2011)

one thing i fail to understand is y kuyt is on the bench...he is persisting with carroll...kenny needs to use kuyt more often...u could see the transformation of the squad when bellamy & kuyt came on...


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> That's reason why we're level on points.


I think the reason we are level on ponts is because Liverpoool won by 2 goals @ Arsenal. Had it been a draw...we'd have been 4 points ahead.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 6, 2011)

Arsenal striker must never leave the "ultimate" football team says Marco Van Basten - News - MirrorFootball.co.uk


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2011)

^Saw that on Arseblog news as well. Hope van man stays.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2011)

Madrid bummed Osasuna today.They are the favourites for the CL and league this season IMO.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 7, 2011)

barca drew in return...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2011)

> Chelsea poised to win 3/4 of Europe's top awards: Messi - Ballon d'Or. Lampard - Carte d'Or. Torres - Barn d'Or. Terry - Fallon d'Floor.



 but  at the same time.........


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol at Fallon' d floor.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2011)

> A man is walking his dog in the local park and finds the Arsenal squad playing football with a hedgehog.
> 
> In disgust he shouts out that he is going to phone the animal rights. The hedgehog shouts back "f**k off, I'm winning 3-0!"


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 8, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> but  at the same time.........


----------



## Krow (Nov 8, 2011)

Arseblog's tour of Arsenal Medical Centre was a good read.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah.In short,AFC owns!


----------



## Krow (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah. The anti gravity treadmill is kickass.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> A man is walking his dog in the local park and finds the Arsenal squad playing football with a hedgehog.
> 
> In disgust he shouts out that he is going to phone the animal rights. The hedgehog shouts back "f**k off, I'm winning 3-0!"



I didn't understand this one.


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> I didn't understand this one.


Ch3l5ea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 9, 2011)

Scsz at it again 
[YOUTUBE]lDCHYao8fuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Scsz at it again
> [YOUTUBE]lDCHYao8fuM[/YOUTUBE]



 seriously funny stuff. "What is Chesny doing?" "Mertesacker is so good for Germany. Not so good in FIFA"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2011)

"When was the last time you got player of the month" 
Frimpong


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice. Looks like the hate against Chelsea has increased quite a lot


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 10, 2011)

Tevez-Manc brawl taking new turn after Tev left for Argentina indefinitely.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2011)

He should be banned from football for a while. Tantrums even after being paid so well.


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 10, 2011)

You can have Tevez city . You can have him


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 10, 2011)

Kenny critical of Cup tie date - Liverpool FC
Classy as always.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2011)

> "Manchester City are in a similar position to us with their game at Arsenal


Good.


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2011)

yup, good.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 10, 2011)

Good for you on what basis? They have players like Balotelli, Nasri, Adam Johnson, Milner, Barry in reserves.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Good for you on what basis? They have players like Balotelli, Nasri, Adam Johnson, Milner, Barry in reserves.



Bad.




On a serious note,we can take on their 2nd second string including the players you mentioned with a sprinkling of experience(read RvP)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 10, 2011)

You would have said the same for their first team.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd take a draw home and away vs. Silva and co.Thank you.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 10, 2011)

*www.espnstar.com/servlet/file/565548_33_preview.jpg?ITEM_ENT_ID=565548&ITEM_VERSION=1&COLLSPEC_ENT_ID=10&FILE_SERVICE_CONF_ID=33
Football | La Liga | Liverpool consider shock Villa move | ESPNSTAR.com

Am drooling already...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 10, 2011)

If Villa comes to Liverpool, I'll change my nick to vaibhavtek_7.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 10, 2011)

That Villa move ain't happening.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 10, 2011)

This is how the media thinks.
David Villa - Not so many goals
Liverpool - Not so many goals
David Villa to Liverpool 
1 + 1 = 11


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 10, 2011)

liverpool_fan said:


> this is how the media thinks.
> David villa - not so many goals
> liverpool - not so many goals
> david villa to liverpool
> 1 + 1 = 11



lmao...lol...


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2011)

Latest rumours for transfer muppets. Hazard to Madrid. Marco Reus , Kevin Grosskreutz and Mario Gotze to Arsenal. Tevez to hell.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 11, 2011)

Krow said:


> Latest rumours for transfer muppets. Hazard to Madrid. Marco Reus , Kevin Grosskreutz and Mario Gotze to Arsenal. Tevez to hell.



hazard to madrid might be true because i read his interview somewhere saying that he won't move anywhere else except madrid...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2011)

Come on, it's not even December yet!! Just wait till it's January, when you'll find the weirdest and most absurd of transfer rumours!


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Come on, it's not even December yet!! Just wait till it's January, when you'll find the weirdest and most absurd of transfer rumours!


Roman Abramovich to Manchester City.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 11, 2011)

ico said:


> Roman Abramovich to Manchester City.



...


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2011)

Ebowie to Arsenal


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Eboue is a dumbass


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2011)

He was the coolest dumbass though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 11, 2011)

He is a legend...for us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2011)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/gallery/2009/1/7/1231350409482/Gallery-Emmanuel-Ebou--Un-008.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 11, 2011)

read that Koscielny is going to make his international debut.\m/


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh is that so? Awesome. The lad has really worked his way up. From ligue 2 to intl team. Great job kos.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn international breaks 

Fat Frank's the captain of England


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2011)

England vs. Spain.Should be fun.



			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Breaking - reporting restrictions lifted. Spurs manager Harry Redknapp faces trial on January 23rd on 2 charges of cheating public revenue


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 12, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> England vs. Spain.Should be fun.



Should be one sided-thats what...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2011)

The game is on Pix later on if anyone is missing weekend football.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 13, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The game is on Pix later on if anyone is missing weekend football.



oh sweat..thanks man


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

England,bloody hell! 

Torres getting booed.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 13, 2011)

what a fluke england...


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 13, 2011)

Is anyone able to access 101greatgoals.com??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 13, 2011)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Wenger preparing for Arsenal clearout | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 13, 2011)

According to some rumours, Everton have been linked to Indian owners.  So much so for those xenophobic twats. Would be funny, if it was something like venkys.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

*www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Live...ewcastle-MD-Derek-Llambias-article829815.html



> Derek Llambias, the man who brokered the deal that made Andy Carroll the most expensive Englishman in football history, has sensationally claimed: “He’s worth **** all!”
> 
> The Toon MD’s disparaging verdict on England striker Carroll (below) came when he was giving a group of Newcastle fans an insight into the £35million deal that took the England striker to Liverpool in January.
> 
> ...


 Liverpool fleeced by a twat.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 13, 2011)

At least we got Enrique for a bargain. :/

Great professional way to deal with a club eh? Really sums up the state of their club with the fat ******* at the helm and his croonies. Utter cvnts.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 13, 2011)

> “We got it all up front and then they never paid us on time and we charged them 12 grand ****ing interest.”



WTF????

basically it was a panic buy from kenny....To think suarez cost far less than carroll...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 13, 2011)

Well if Carroll stays for a decade, and scores an average of 15-18 goals every season, he would be worth every penny. He can still come good, really. Not quite the blonde girl he replaced, but still good enough. His wages are manageable at least.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 13, 2011)

TBF the blonde girl is doing even worse.And his confidence seem to be going down with each game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I meant in reference to actually good the blonde girl was with us. Nothing to do with the non-blonde who whored herself to CFC.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Whored herself...? You lot make me laugh! Haaahahahaaaaa!!! 

Bitter much? Or maybe there's something wrong at LFC when your player of the year jumps ship after just one year citing broken promises. Or when your 20M record Spanish signing says the same thing and starts agitating for a move in the summer, finally getting his wish in Jan. 

You very well know that your board fecked up big time and it's still going strong. Henderson for 20M? Carroll for 35M? Downing for 18M? You're suddenly so rich that you don't know what to do with all that money!!


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2011)

tbf, Torres sucks.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 14, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Whored herself...? You lot make me laugh! Haaahahahaaaaa!!!
> 
> Bitter much? Or maybe there's something wrong at LFC when your player of the year jumps ship after just one year citing broken promises. Or when your 20M record Spanish signing says the same thing and starts agitating for a move in the summer, finally getting his wish in Jan.


He'll get abuses for acting like a moron. You would have done the same with an ex-player who left you club in similar circumstances.



> You very well know that your board fecked up big time and it's still going strong. Henderson for 20M? Carroll for 35M? Downing for 18M? You're suddenly so rich that you don't know what to do with all that money!!


Funny you skipped Suarez, and Enrique both who have been superb. And you also skipped Adam, Coates and Bellamy as well. 
We got in Suarez, Carroll, Henderson, Downing, Adam, Enrique, Coates, Bellamy in place of Torres, Babel, Konchesky, Ngog, Kyrgiakos, Poulsen (and other fringe players) and Raul and a net spend being about 40-50M. Not a feck up by any means, apart from letting Raul go. Players take time gelling in, just like Ramires did for you, and look how well he is doing now.

If anything that looks like a feck up, it's you lot with Torres for 50M with like 200k p/w wages? But then that can change quickly as well.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ 175K per week.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't see him going back to his best in England anymore.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2011)

Torres is low on confidence. Should start scoring once he gets his act together. reminds me of Forlan in United. took 27 games just to start scoring.

Roma declined Chelsea's 60 mn offer for De Rossi. At this rate,we should get 25-30 mn easily,for Gibson should we want to sell him


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2011)

RVP is worth 200 million then.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 15, 2011)

60M for De Rossi? You actually believed that? 

I can only see us getting De Bruyne (Left Wing), a striker (Didi and Anelka on their way out, plus Didi & Kalou going for ACN) and probably a midfield playmaker (more rest for Lampard). McEachran & Lukaku would certainly head out on loan, Mata will push forward in support of Torres.
If Alex decides to leave, then a defender is also needed.


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2011)

50M for Torres? You actually believe it?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 15, 2011)

^ Worth every penny (in shirt sales). 

Francis Jeffers, anyone? 

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2011/11/14/1321274897163/The-Gallery-David-Silva-013.jpg


----------



## ico (Nov 15, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Francis Jeffers, anyone?


£8million. And I believe it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 15, 2011)

^ 50M is quite believable. Coz, you know, it actually happened. Still worth it.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 16, 2011)

blatter on racism :"Any player racially abused on pitch "should say 'this is a game. And at the end of the game we shake hands".

 really? he's retarded



> FA charge Liverpool's Luis Suarez for using "abusive and/or insulting words and/or behaviour towards Manchester United’s Patrice Evra"



some justice finally.



> @Carlos_LFC Even if Suarez is a racist, I'm 100% behind him!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2011)

Suarez!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 17, 2011)

Terry


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2011)

Evra


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 17, 2011)

Blatter getting mauled over his racism comments.Then releases a clarification containing this image 
*www.fifa.com/mm//Photo/Tournament/FinalDraw/01/14/30/56/1143056_FULL-LND.jpg
FIFA.com - Blatter: Committed to fight against racism
Knob!


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 17, 2011)

Can we have a proof, FA? Heck there has been absolutely no evidence (as of yet) on the issue, and he has been charged already?

Certainly Sky would have released a tape, if something with racist intent was said over "10 times", heck there's no even John Terry-esque of evidence (who isn't even charged yet), and yet Suarez is the one to get the punishment? Heck Sky would have got all gung-ho on getting the video evidence and hence millions of views, but there has been fvck all from their side

Is there's concrete proof of racism, while looking at the fact that in Uruguay, words like Negrito are not of racist kind and just mean "pal", and neither Suarez has command over English has FA considered every thing over this?

If Suarez is guilty, he deserves a punishment, but there has been absolutely NO EVIDENCE on this issue. NO EVIDENCE at all. Innocent unless PROVEN guilty. 
The club is backing him for a reason. United wankers and their FA cronies can fvck off.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 17, 2011)

> @Carlos_LFC Even if Suarez is a racist, I'm 100% behind him!







> while looking at the fact that in Uruguay, words like Negrito are not of racist kind and just mean "pal"



Problem is this isnt Uruguay we are talking about. Suarez is a cvnt no doubt and reportedly even he agreed to saying something to Evra, we just dont have proof of what he said.

I'll agree with the inconsistency with the FA though. John Terry should've been punished long back,but he isnt just coz he's England captain.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 17, 2011)

XTerminator said:


>


I can quote thousand of quotes of United fans acting like wankers, like this quote. On the other hand, I can quote you out of context and paraphrase it in similar fashion.




> Problem is this isnt Uruguay we are talking about. Suarez is a cvnt no doubt and reportedly even he agreed to saying something to Evra, we just dont have proof of what he said.


Fvck off with that cvnt shite.

Suarez has clearly stated he has NOT racially abused Evra. 

It is Uruguay, which has to be talked about. You cannot ever overlook the native origin and intent.

Does he get a ban for personal abuse(non-racist) accompanied by a word Uruguyan orgian, "Negrito" which is NOT racist at all in Uruguay? Suarez has not been in England for even a year, and does not have any command over English either, to understand that a common word in his native tongue can be interpreted racially in England.
This is fvck all evidence.

Heck you've yourself stated that you have seen no proof and yet supporting this decision. Very sad.



> I'll agree with the inconsistency with the FA though. John Terry should've been punished long back,but he isnt just coz he's England captain.


This can only happen with the FA, a xenophobic twat of an organisation and bunch of hypocrite wankers running it. Piss off FA.


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2011)

lol @ Negrito. 

Reminds me of Harbhajan's "maa ki"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> If Suarez is guilty, he deserves a punishment, but there has been absolutely NO EVIDENCE on this issue. NO EVIDENCE at all. Innocent unless PROVEN guilty.



Heh, fancy that. Asking for evidence. Since when did that become a requirement? 



XTerminator said:


> I'll agree with the inconsistency with the FA though. John Terry should've been punished long back,but he isnt just coz he's England captain.



LOLwut? Terry was stripped of captaincy in the light of 'allegations' (which were later found baseless, the newspaper is being sued by Ms. Perroncel).

Even now, where's the evidence? And you want him to be punished, citing inconsistency.


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2011)

Can't believe why we are discussing this sh!te. Both Suarez and Terry are cvnts. end of.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Can't believe why we are discussing this sh!te. Both Suarez and Terry are cvnts. end of.


So? Even if they are cvnts as you claim for, that does NOT make them racists. So keep shut.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2011)

^ 90% of footballers are.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 17, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Heh, fancy that. Asking for evidence. Since when did that become a requirement?


Hope you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Good job, Einstein. 

There's no 'innocent until proven guilty' in football. As soon as a player is alleged to have done something, the media makes sure that the general public interprets it as if the player actually has done that 'something'. At Chelsea, we've been seeing that for quite some time now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 17, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Good job, Einstein.


To be fair, I was hungry then and pissed off at the FA wankers. 



> There's no 'innocent until proven guilty' in football. As soon as a player is alleged to have done something, the media makes sure that the general public interprets it as if the player actually has done that 'something'.At Chelsea, we've been seeing that for quite some time now.


True but the FA should be expected to at least have some proof before charging the player. Don't give a fvck what the media or the manc wankers say.

*ws.elance.com/file/NegritoBimbo.jpg?crypted=Y3R4JTNEcG9ydGZvbGlvJTI2ZmlkJTNEMjc5NTAxOTIlMjZyaWQlM0QtMSUyNnBpZCUzRDI5MjYxODk=
*www.seriouseats.com/images/20080508-negrita.jpg


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> So? Even if they are cvnts as you claim for, that does NOT make them racists. So keep shut.


Racist or not, as long as I get lulz because of them, I don't care. FA's charge on Suarez gives me lulz. ok Negrito?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Racist or not, as long as I get lulz because of them, I don't care. FA's charge on Suarez gives me lulz. ok Negrito?


All right negrita.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 18, 2011)

woah..hold on to your horses people...i think we are jumping the bandwagon..lets see how the investigation ends & then comment...too much conspiracy/lack of info going on..there is literally no basis to discuss anything at this moment...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2011)

*s1-05.twitpicproxy.com/photos/large/449238453.jpg


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

would still score twice more than Torres and Carroll combined if played in the PL.

we should loan him up for 2 months. 



Liverpool_fan said:


> All right negrita.


There is nothing as Negrita.

*Negrito - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

ico said:


> There is nothing as Negrita.


Urban Dictionary: negrita


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

Wiki it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

Just scroll down a bit to reach Negrita (Chile)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 18, 2011)

ico said:


> There is nothing as Negrita.
> 
> *Negrito - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



No mi Negrita, the word indeed exists. 
*en.wiktionary.org/wiki/negrita


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2011)

3/4 FBs injured.Gibbs out for 5 weeks with hernia op.Jenkinson has stress fracture of the back.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 18, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Suarez has clearly stated he has NOT racially abused Evra.



dude he himself accepted the fact that he said 'something' to Evra on Uruguayan TV/Radio. Now why would Evra bring this racism issue out of nowhere?

Anyways,the only thing which was heartening to see during all this racism sh1te was Rio tweeting some sense  instead of the 'oooooooooooof' and 'stay on your feet' sh1te


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 18, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> dude he himself accepted the fact that he said 'something' to Evra on Uruguayan TV/Radio. Now why would Evra bring this racism issue out of nowhere?


So that something has to be racist? 

Oh wait, let us assume, Suarez did knowingly racially abuse Evra, why the fvck will he publically admit that he racially abused Evra? 

In fact he actually said he used a word which the Manc team mates called Evra, as he said in the interview. And then English media has concluded the "negrito"/"negr" context out of thin air.

So, stop making conclusions from shite twitter posts, and hold your horses, thank you very much.

As for Evra, why the fvck he didn't complain to the referee during the match, not even once when he was allegedly racially abused 10 times? All of the suddent the racism allegations came out after the match ended. Wow. Amazing.
It could be that, he probably misunderstood the negro/negreto usage which is racist in English context, but not racist in Uruguayan Spanish context. And hasn't he played (or played part) the racism allegations against a chelsea ground staff which were eventually dismissed? Maybe he's boy who cried wolf...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2011)

Manchester City announce biggest ever loss in English football | Football | guardian.co.uk

Pathetic stuff.The wage bill alone is more than the entire turnover.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Manchester City announce biggest ever loss in English football | Football | guardian.co.uk
> 
> Pathetic stuff.The wage bill alone is more than the entire turnover.



it doesn't matter to the owner anyways...he is just too rich...besides..now that they have qualified for champions league,they should start getting better revenues..lets c...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 19, 2011)

They'll find a loophole in the Financial "Fair" Play rules a.k.a. the wank of a rule to make rich clubs richer and poor clubs poorer anyway.
What we need is a wage limit and a transfer limit, and encouraging clubs to produce players. Not this joke rule.

Don't give a fvck how much they earn to be honest, don't fancy the league table to be simple descending order sort of the club turnover either. Not too different from the current turnover + owner acceleration model. Less obscene yeah but not particularly great either (irrespective of the fact that it benefits my own club immensely).


Former Liverpool star John Barnes says society is to blame for racism problem that football just can't shift - Telegraph


> John Barnes, the former England international who endured racist abuse during his distinguished career, admits he is "not surprised'' by the latest ugly incidents because football reflects a society taking time to shed ingrained prejudices.
> 
> 
> ''I'm not condoning what Sepp Blatter has said or John Terry, if he's proven to be guilty,'' Barnes said. "I think Blatter should resign over many things, and this is just one. But those thoughts are based on stereotypical views drummed into us over a long period of time.
> ...


Very sensible stuff from Digger. The "Indian girls are wearing miniskirts" cracked me up though.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 19, 2011)

i still honestly don't see how citeh will break even by 2014-15...with regard to financial fair play rules...they need massive cuts in wages...its unbearable for any of the big clubs....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2011)

Kos playing RB.TV and Mert in the centre.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

That's a better choice than Djourou. Strong lineup there. I'm on Arseblog Liveblog as usual. Sigh, how I wish I could cheer at the Grove. Someday I shall undertake that pilgrimage.

Norwich get one.

Norwich 1-1 RVP


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2011)

ROBBO!Great work Theo.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

The Norwich goal was pathetic. What was Mertesacker doing?

Just saw the equaliser. Great work by Theo.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2011)

Arsene looks pissed off...


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

Norwich 1-2 RVP


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 19, 2011)

Scored more goals than our entire club this season, has he?


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

RVP has 31 goals in 2011.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 19, 2011)

And hasn't been nominated for Ballon d'Or? Has he? 
What a joke.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

He isn't glamorous or in Barcelona.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 19, 2011)

He didn't cost gunners 35million....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice dig, but the failure to qualify for the CL might cost you more, hold your horses until you qualify buddy.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

And he won't be sold for $100m.

We just need to hold on now. Come on Arsenal.

Injury time... FK Norwich

Pheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew.

^Geez that almost reads like a fart.

3 points. All that matters. Theo should be given a new deal asap. We don't want to lose out on a developing asset. Goes without saying for RVP too.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 19, 2011)

Hate the look of the League table now. Must win tomorrow, at one of the hardest place to come with points, and we need three.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

^Who are you against?

We are fifth now with a GD of 3. Hope Spuds and Chelsea lose. And I hope City pump 200 against Newcastle.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 19, 2011)

Chelsea. You wouldn't want them to lose then now.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

Draw draw draw.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 19, 2011)

Arteta is the unsung hero of this team.We look much more assured in the dying stages with him in the side.

And how good was Theo today!Need Gervinho to start finishing though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 19, 2011)

Newcastle's dream run ends. Tough run of games coming up for them too.
As for us, Let's see tomorrow. 
Funnily enough a 3-0 win for us and any loss for Spurs will see us jump to 4th. Too much to hope though. 
Loss would keep us in a sh1tty 7th place....


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2011)

^Draw will be the best outcome.  That would mean Liverpool are under us at 7th and Chelsea at just one point upwards. We are just three off Newcastle. The scrap for points is on.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2011)

Currently Spuds are in prime position to take the spot vacated by Newcastle.


Dortmund prepare for Arsenal game by beating Bayern 1-0.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 20, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And hasn't been nominated for Ballon d'Or? Has he?
> What a joke.



if he was nominated and won ... he mite get injured while collecting the award or hit a pole/bar en-route ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2011)

Has he hit the woodwork even once this season? We have taken over him in this regard really.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah,just the other day he executed a Bergyesque turn and swiveling shot which hit the far post.Would have been his best goal this year.


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2011)

iinfi said:


> if he was nominated and won ... he mite get injured while collecting the award or hit a pole/bar en-route ...



At least he'll reach the right place. Some of your players might miss the stairs.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 20, 2011)

i don't see liverpool winning unless they start with kuyt & maxi for a change...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't see both Kuyt and Maxi starting. A front three of Maxi, Suarez, and Kuyt will be my choice though.
I think we'll see Carroll and Suarez up front with Kuyt and Downing wide and Lucas, Adam in the centre.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7B5ftOV3FYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2011)

Still cracks me up. 
0:43 WTF sums it up. 

Reina, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Jose Enrique, Kuyt, Lucas, Adam, Maxi, Bellamy, Suarez.

A really attacking line up this. Let's see. 

Adam will be the key in this game. If he does well, we'll do well, if he fails we won't get points.

Torres on the bench for Chelsea. Drogba starts. Have to contain him.

Have to play as in 4-2-3-1, 4-4-2 we risk being overrun.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2011)

JT in an anti racism shirt made me laugh.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2011)

So far so good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2011)

Down with the chavs.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 20, 2011)

no motivation .. nothing .. total BS ... we arent gona qualify for the CL nxt season .. thats for sure ...

2011 has been *****
and sad fact is .. there no sign of improvement ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2011)

Good goal.Would have preferred a draw though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2011)

What a winner that was by Glen Johnson. Brilliant.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 20, 2011)

expected result!!
will AVB ever understand the importance of defence


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2011)

4 teams on 22 points now. Spurs have two games on hand though.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 20, 2011)

with this level of dedication we are going out of the CL in the group stages .. take it from me in writing ..!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2011)

Calm down. As Arsenal have shown get bagful of wins and you'll be right back in the mix.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 20, 2011)

earlier only finishing was the problem ... now its every single department which is bad ... defence which was the strongest is now the weakest in Europe ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2011)

*www.hojko.com/download/file.php?id=99908&mode=view/312108_10150378169214123_156352939122_8333944_406545111_n%20%281%29.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 20, 2011)

I think Genk have a weaker defence.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2011)

Charlie Adam said:
			
		

> "The win was down to hard work. I thought we were terrific, and it was a good way to bounce back after the result against Swansea which was hard to take. We are happy with the result but we want to dedicate this to Brad Jones [whose son died of Luekemia] after having had such a difficult week."


RIP Luca Jones.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2011)

@ Ch**ski.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2011)

We have another trip to Stamford Bridge coming soon.

btw Torres was smiling at the end of the game looool.



			
				King Luis said:
			
		

> A friend called me an hour ago from stamford bridge to tell me, the red fans were singing, LG drinks sangria...hahaha crazy,thx all of u





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/wZEGk.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 21, 2011)

So, who will be Crapsea's next manager?
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ.....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> i don't see liverpool winning unless they start with kuyt & maxi for a change...



haha...told u so...


----------



## Krow (Nov 21, 2011)

Chelsea lost Newcastle lost now spuds turn.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2011)

Sell Terry!


----------



## Krow (Nov 21, 2011)

thewisecrab said:


> Sell Terry!



Even Man City won't pay 50p for him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OxA1z2PYrGk[/YOUTUBE]

Pathetic. 
Massive hooliganism, if not racism; can't their authorities control their fans? Animal like behaviour to the very least.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2011)

Krow said:


> Even Man City won't pay 50p for him.


Man City will do ANYTHING to get rid of Tevez.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2011)

^^
That thought is scarier 

Having said that, I wonder why we didnt sell Terry when Citeh came knocking 2 years ago


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> [YOUTUBE]OxA1z2PYrGk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pathetic.
> Massive hooliganism, if not racism; can't their authorities control their fans? Animal like behaviour to the very least.



Shocking stuff.


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2011)

disgusting.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 21, 2011)

Moronic fans.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 21, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> [YOUTUBE]OxA1z2PYrGk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pathetic.
> Massive hooliganism, if not racism; can't their authorities control their fans? Animal like behaviour to the very least.



too bad....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2011)

Spurs becoming a real pain in the arse now.


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Spurs becoming a real pain in the arse now.



Did they win again?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> Did they win again?



Yes they did. Courtesy: Adabadoo.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't worry,they will drop off when 'Arry gets nabbed for tax evading.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 22, 2011)

In that case, they would be even scarier if they get a world class manager. Their first-XI are as good as anyone else bar City. And they have decent depth too.


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't care as long as we finish in the top four. Newcastle are going to come down with their tough fixture list. We can go fifth soon if we keep working hard on the pitch. We can beat spuds at home. Our XI is better now and we are beginning to form a good team chemistry. All we need is a good striker to be able rest van persie for a couple of games every now and then.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2011)

Chelsea are looking most likely to drop off atm. Sadly they will spunk another 50 million pounds in January and get CL spot.

Diaby back in squad for tomorrow.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 23, 2011)

Great defence, great midfield, great finishing.
We played great.
Nonsense.


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2011)

Napoli can knock city out now. And Basel can knock utd out.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 23, 2011)

...pathetic performance. SAF-buy a big name midfield player in January.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2011)

*img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2011/11/22/article-1321977805424-0EE782F000000578-458500_466x168.jpg

Classic David Luiz!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 23, 2011)

If it was anyone apart from Napoli to beat City, I would have LOLed but to see those c*nts on verge on going to last 16 is sad.

Would love Cavani at Anfield though. 



Krow said:


> Napoli can knock city out now. And Basel can knock utd out.


Be careful...


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2011)

City and Utd are going to definitely make through to the next round imho. No doubt.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 23, 2011)

City don't even need your jinx. Winning away at Munich, while Villareal beating/drawing the Napoli cvnts? No chance.


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2011)

@Liverpool_fan: Remind me why you hate Napoli....

You should be happy they took Dossena off your hands.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 23, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> @Liverpool_fan: Remind me why you hate Napoli....



Let me google that for you

They were a nightmare. Munich fans were stabbed this season as well.

Napoli can fvck off as I am concerned.

As for Dossena, considering who replaced him later  what can I say.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2011)

^ Aah yes... now I remember...bad... 

I see you're not much of a Konchesky fan, then.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah not a fan of his or his mom


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 23, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> City don't even need your jinx. Winning away at Munich, while Villareal beating/drawing the Napoli cvnts? No chance.



Aren't they home to Munich?Still beyond them.

Basel vs Utd. game will be fun.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok they're at home. Not as bad then. But Villareal will lose anyway.

BBC Sport - Ferguson cuts short news conference after question


----------



## iinfi (Nov 23, 2011)

is our game on air in any chanel?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2011)

Dortmund fans owning the stadium so far.

We will go through if the scores stay the same in both games.

Van PERSIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Song did a Zidane 

Van fkkkin persie!

2-0


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

WHO fkkkkkking else????????????

COME ON! Get the clean sheet!

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN. I jinxed it.

2-1 it is! THROUGH TO THE LAST 16!

And I hope we get Gotze.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2011)

Well done Arsenal.Top of the group with 1 game to go.
Remarkable CL campaign when you look where we were at the time of Udinese game.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2011)

RvP
17 goals so far this season,and it's only fvking November!Please stay fit!


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, who would have thought about this when we were playing that tough qualifier at Udinese?

33 goals in 2011. Van Man Captain Talisman!

Seriously speaking, Song was our best man in midfield (at least in the second half which is all i could catch).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

Chelsea just need a home draw to qualify. Certainly they can do this.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2011)

I hope that their home draw against Valencia is a 0-0 so that Chelsea qualifies.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

I wonder will you "wish" for RVP to get injured so that he does not get injured.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2011)

I wonder what's gonna happen to Liverpool if Utd, City and Chelsea end up in Europa?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll go on a wankfest.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2011)

You are not Liverpool.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 24, 2011)

Transitional season.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Transitional season.


What do you think about AVB? (Serious question)


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> What do you think about AVB? (Serious question)


Another Vulnerable Boss.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

APOEL Nicosia are also through to the knockout rounds. Who would have thought.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> What do you think about AVB? (Serious question)



Needs more time to stamp his authority on the team. He doesn't have the players to play his kind of system. The high line just won't work with John 'turning radius of an oil tanker' Terry.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Needs more time to stamp his authority on the team. He doesn't have the players to play his kind of system. The high line just won't work with John 'turning radius of an oil tanker' Terry.



Agreed. You lot could do with some youth.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Needs more time to stamp his authority on the team. He doesn't have the players to play his kind of system. The high line just won't work with John 'turning radius of an oil tanker' Terry.



Terry is your Carragher. 

AVB should stamp his own authority with his own players rather than falling back to Mourinho's way and depending on your old stars, they're not getting younger, are they?
Terry, Lampard, Ashley Cole, Drogba, Malouda, Anelka; at least some of them need to be replaced/phased out replacing with young, hungry players who fit in AVB's plans.

Last thing you'll want will be AVB getting sacked, sacking him will be a mess up in Inter like proportions. IMO Inter had similar problems with Rafa last season; high line, leaking goals in the back, bizzare defeats, etc.; they sacked him, and look where is Inter now in the Serie A.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2011)

Think Chelsea should sack AVB and get Rafa.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Terry is your Carragher.
> 
> AVB should stamp his own authority with his own players rather than falling back to Mourinho's way and depending on your old stars, they're not getting younger, are they?
> Terry, Lampard, Ashley Cole, Drogba, Malouda, Anelka; at least some of them need to be replaced/phased out replacing with young, hungry players who fit in AVB's plans.
> ...



Bench him, I say!!

On VC, we've been discussing a lot how the league & cup double was actually the worst thing that could have happened to us, and how it merely served to disguise the fact that the team was in decline. It delayed the rebuilding process that should have started 2-3 years ago.

On top of that, we kept the wrong players. Mikel has never been convincing, Drogba is sliding downhill on his sledge, Terry can't follow the AVB gameplan even if he tried, Malouda would rather shoot than pass, Kalou is... well, Kalou.

Ballack was never replaced because the club didn't realize his value to the team, the youth can't get a look-in due to the constant demand for trophies etc etc. I could moan all day, but this is our lot now and we need to somehow scrape into the last sixteen and start winning in the league as well.

Sacking the manager at this stage would be humiliating for everyone associated with the club.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

ico said:


> Think Chelsea should sack AVB and get Rafa.



You know when I was typing the Rafa analogy, I was sure you'll say something along these lines. 
And no they'll look at Hiddink if they sack their manager. That's quite clear.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2011)

Can Abramovic make another big investment with the FFP rules coming in?I can't see them doing it unless they sell stadium naming rights or something like that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

Considering Platini's backing of Qatar, Qatari backup to French football and PSG, clout of Sarkozy, and Platini; you can bet Financial Cartel Fortify rules will be a farce.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

I am not banking on FFP. We need to keep generating revenue via naming rights and training kit sponsorship.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

Krow said:


> APOEL Nicosia are also through to the knockout rounds. Who would have thought.


They'll draw ManYoo after the Mancs get a scrappy win or draw at Basel.
You heard it here first.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> They'll draw ManYoo after the Mancs get a scrappy win or draw at Basel.
> You heard it here first.



As luck would have it, we would probably draw Napoli.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 24, 2011)

season ends here .... we sud now concentrate on finishing in the top half of the table ...


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2011)

iinfi said:


> season ends here .... we sud now concentrate on finishing in the top half of the table ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

chiptune said:


> ...


Bizzare nick choice.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 26, 2011)

got a feeling that utd will draw today....chelsea will hopefully come back to scoring ways...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

Mancs will win. 100%.

 @ Blackburn. They can eat chicken to drown their sorrows though.

Chelsea opt to start Sturridge and Drogba eh? Surely that means we'll see Fernando starting against us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2011)

AVB gets to bench Torres.He can always give the 'rest for midweek game excuse' to an angry Abramovich.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

Come on Woy.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 26, 2011)

pathetic defending again ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

Tewwible fwom my pawt to have any hope from Woy.

Mancs booing their own team.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 26, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> got a feeling that utd will draw today....chelsea will hopefully come back to scoring ways...



nice prediction ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

Woyful lose to Spuds. That's now 28 points out of 30 for those twats.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2011)

iinfi said:


> pathetic defending again ...





Senderos back for Fulham.Hope he stays fit now,really like the guy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Senderos back for Fulham.Hope he stays fit now,really like the guy.


Lol ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Tewwible fwom my pawt to have any hope from Woy.
> 
> Mancs booing their own team.



Think they were booing the ref.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 26, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


>



clean sheet doesn't always  mean defending was good ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Lol ?



Ex Arsenal Senderos.Has been struggling with injuries.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

No more games for the linesman I guess then. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ex Arsenal Senderos.Has been struggling with injuries.


Didn't quite like him as much when he wasn't an ex, did you?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2011)

Always liked him as a character and person etc.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 26, 2011)

wats the record for winning the league with highest goal difference? city mite create that record this season ....



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Always liked him as a character and person etc.


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Didn't quite like him as much when he wasn't an ex, did you?


May be not as a player because of his fragile mentality, but was a really nice guy. Not in the Woy Hodgson sense.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah fair enough.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2011)

Ooh,Shava offside.
Looking good.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

If Spurs win their game in hand they'll move second above United. Go figure.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 26, 2011)

excellent finish by Ramsey ... 1-0



Liverpool_fan said:


> If Spurs win their game in hand they'll move second above United. Go figure.



yea .. without anyone noticing .. they are doing really well ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 26, 2011)

iinfi said:


> excellent finish by Ramsey ... 1-0


New name for van Persie?


----------



## iinfi (Nov 26, 2011)

its still 0-0

HUH!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2011)

Fulham parking the bus and our Euro hangover means it is not the most exciting game.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 26, 2011)

1812: Cracking stat from infostradalive: This is the first time since September 2005 that Arsenal start a Premier League match without a Frenchman in the team.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

Koscielny, Diaby are in the bench. Or does this stat refer to the starting XI? Amazing if true.

We've probably spend longer with at least one spaniard in the starting XI every game I guess.

Just read and confirmed Arsenal have 11 players of different nationalities in their first XI. Cosmopolitan eh?


----------



## iinfi (Nov 27, 2011)

67:33
Free kick taken by Per Mertesacker.
67:33 Substitution
Per Mertesacker leaves the field to be replaced by Vassiriki Diaby.
67:33 Substitution
Aaron Ramsey goes off and Yao Gervinho comes on.




wtf??

Thomas Vermaelen scores an own goal from 35+ yards. Arsenal 0-1 Fulham.


****


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2011)

VERMAELEN on the right end!


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

think gonna lose today. been dire. :/


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2011)

All streams hung! And iinfi Verminator just scored again. 1-1. Come on gooners let us dig Fulscum into the ground!



ico said:


> think gonna lose today. been dire. :/



Verminator is there don't worry.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 27, 2011)

Thomas Vermaelen at the correct end ...


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

I am 10 minutes behind.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 27, 2011)

Thomas Vermaelen will create history if he scores two more ... one on each end ... it mite never  v happened before ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

Krow said:


> All streams hung! And iinfi Verminator just scored again. 1-1. Come on gooners let us dig *Fulscum *into the ground!


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2011)

Typo.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


>



 y this? :edited:


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2011)

Would have been better to push forward before the OG.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

Good job Fulham. With love, LFC_fan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2011)

Disappointing but not the worst result in the world.You could have seen it coming.Tired legs.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

Tough game tomorrow for us. Home Advantage hasn't clicked for us this season yet though.


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2011)

Meh 1-1. But I'd take it over 0-1 any day. The boys were tired and we can rest some players in the CL and CC.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

lol, I'm 10 minutes behind. Match is FT. Still hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2011)

At the start of the season, this would have been a loss. Glad we got a point at least.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2011)

Well,you are going to fvck up sooner or later after a midweek game,unless you have unlimited transfer funds and wage bill.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Good job Fulham. With love, LFC_fan.


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2011)

On the bright side, Newcastle dropped points too. So we are good. Hopefully LFC will be trounced.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 27, 2011)

Wenger should have rested rvp, ramsey ,they were out of focus since the start.Chamakh & gervino must have started.Anyway narrow win was expected but draw is ok after the euro hangover.Will be a very interesting squad for carling cup draw.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

In the meantime Everton climb to 8th. Jammy twats.



scudmissile007 said:


> Wenger should have rested rvp.


For carrying 10 mugs you need a tray. Just saying.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

hmm came across a piss poor Manc chant... "without killing anyone, we won it 3 times" wtf?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

They chant it every week.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 27, 2011)

ico said:


> hmm came across a piss poor Manc chant... "without killing anyone, we won it 3 times" wtf?



wtf????


----------



## iinfi (Nov 27, 2011)

AVB thinks win against wolves can bring our season back on track!!
did he see how easily  our defence was exposed on 3 occasions!! the fact that it didnt end up in a goal is a different story...huh...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol Barca lost to Getafe.



ico said:


> hmm came across a piss poor Manc chant... "without killing anyone, we won it 3 times" wtf?





Ronnie11 said:


> wtf????



A reference to this Heysel - Liverpool FC


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

They know about it. Wtf is at "how moronic Man Utd. fans can be (and other fans making similar chants)". I suppose.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

yup...joke of a fan base.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

And the Republik of Mancunia actually made shitloads of $$$ from selling shirts with those chants.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't think LFC fans are in a position to take a moral high ground here imho.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 27, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lol Barca lost to Getafe.



Mourinho is king .... his disciple works in West London ...


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Don't think LFC fans are in a position to take a moral high ground here imho.


true, they get the blame. But not all of it. The stadium was in a poor shape, plus Juventus fans were also exchanging missile.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2011)

I was referring more to their Munich chants and trashing of OT.About Heysel,there were other factors but the direct cause was one set of fans charging at the other.

Anyway IMO there is a lot common in the fanbase of the two clubs.More than they realise,and there are more good things than bad that they share.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Don't think LFC fans are in a position to take a moral high ground here imho.



Think you missed the "Other fans" part of my comment.

And Neither do Arse fans for that matter. The moronic Adebayor chants anyone?

And Btw Redcafe are the most respectful to all of tragedies,. Ironically it's the Everton fans and and Man United who have shown class more often than other parts of Britain.

*www.redcafe.net/f7/e-petition-release-govt-hillsborough-files-337931/
*www.redcafe.net/f7/heysel-insiders-view-someone-who-there-299835/#post8251447
*www.redcafe.net/f6/sick-heysel-t-shirts-united-fans-website-removed-after-liverpool-fury-328783/

Apart from few morons of course.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2011)

You can't even start to compare Adebayor chants which were aired only once by a minority in away support,to the drivel that gets spouted in every game between Utd. vs Liverpool.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> For carrying 10 mugs you need a tray. Just saying.



I'd like a T-shirt with RVP's face and that slogan, please!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You can't even start to compare Adebayor chants which were aired only once by a minority in away support,to the drivel that gets spouted in every game between Utd. vs Liverpool.


Of course not. But we can all agree there are morons associated with every club, and that's simply magnified in case of Liverpool and Man United.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

Alex Ferguson: 'Newcastle penalty decision was an absolute travesty' | Football | The Observer

And oh this gem again...


> "It costs you, a decision like that. *Two years ago, when the linesman gave the offside goal against Chelsea*, it cost us the league, so hopefully we're not saying that at the end of May. I don't think we played badly at all today – if we carry on playing like that I'll be happy – but we slaughtered Newcastle and not to get the three points was a travesty."


Selective memory ftw 

Wales boss Gary Speed found dead - Telegraph
Shocking. I remember him playing for Bolton not so long ago. Class Pro he was. RIP.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 27, 2011)

Gary Speed has passed away....R.I.P


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

Apparently it's suicide as well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 27, 2011)

Shocking news,even more so when you hear it was suicide.He was classy even in Sam Allerdyce's Bolton sides which he sent out to kick us all over the park.
Watching the Swansea game and a minute's silence has turned into applause and chants for him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

And this comes after the attempted suicide by the German referee. And that along with Stan Collymore's confession of suffering from depression really puts this under perspective.

BBC News - Togo top footballers killed in bus crash

Terrible day.

Apparently Craig has pulled out of this game. He was close to Speed.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Apparently it's suicide as well.



woah..didn't know that...shocking...been quite many suicides attempts in the last couple of months now...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

Not too bad till now.

4 or 5 world class save by Joe Hart. Sigh.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

shite game tbh. Just like yesterday's.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

Seriously?


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

ya.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe we were not watching the same game.

Sigh every goalkeeper has a world class performance against us these days at home.

Btw

 @ Balotelli. And he is apparently breaking our dressing room too. haha


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 27, 2011)

was a good game..lol@balotelli...what a douche...fair results to both team..although city should thank hart for his saves...esp the carroll one...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 28, 2011)

Mancini on Balotelli and the dressing room door: "I don't know but If he damaged it he will pay for it - just like his house." #MCFC 



Btw Kompany deserved to be off far before Balotelli did. You can even excuse him that he didn't intend to elbow Skrtel there. Kompany was cynical and the amount of times he got away with those tackles on Suarez was shocking.
Clearly Atkinson was still holding on to the Rodwell's sending off in his mind and was hell bent not to give anything to Suarez or us until well Balotelli foul.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 28, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Mancini on Balotelli and the dressing room door: "I don't know but If he damaged it he will pay for it - just like his house." #MCFC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait..is this for real?Did balotelli really damage some things in the dressing room or is this a joke??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 28, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> wait..is this for real?Did balotelli really damage some things in the dressing room or is this a joke??



He did. Damaged the dressing room door apparently.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 28, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> He did. Damaged the dressing room door apparently.



LOL..he is the most entertaining guy in football now...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 28, 2011)

I like the lad. Misguided and reckless but hilarious. 

Arsenal will certainly benefit big time from his suspension now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2011)

Gary Speed... RIP.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 28, 2011)

Quite shocked about Gary Speed's death


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 28, 2011)

This is so sad.

RIP Gary Speed


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2011)

RIP Speed.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 29, 2011)

so which channel will show the carling cup games??Set pix??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 29, 2011)

^ Probably, yes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2011)

Ten Action.

Our game is at 1:30 am.A bit too late for a weekday match


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 29, 2011)

just checked set pix...its not in the schedule...which channel then??



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ten Action.
> 
> Our game is at 1:30 am.A bit too late for a weekday match



Oh thanks...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2011)

Liverpool game is on Ten Sports.

WTF Diaby injured again?


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2011)

IMHO Diaby should move to Ligue 1. Feel bad though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 29, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Liverpool game is on Ten Sports.


Thanks. I was going to assume it won't be live anywhere.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2011)

Squillaci starts.Uh-oh.

Fans giving it to Nasri


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 30, 2011)

****ing carroll...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Squillaci starts.Uh-oh.
> 
> Fans giving it to Nasri



so what did the fans have to say to nasri??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2011)

Chambo is a special talent.Bet City are preparing a bid.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2011)

Hilarious bit of refereeing there. A red card shitehouse challenge by Lukaku and their Left back gets booked 

3 out of 4 penalties missed this season. Woeful. Craig should have taken that penalty though. Expect some shitty 35M jokes now. 



Ronnie11 said:


> ****ing carroll...


Such things happen. Keep a grip please.

And did I say David Luiz is a wanker? He really is.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2011)

City are dominating the game but we have put in a good performance.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

David Luiz and Malouda to score for Chelsea.

Aguero will pop in two this half.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2011)

Admirable determination from the lads.Taking the game to the moneybags.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

@ Chelsea. Moronic club. Moronic fans. Retards all of them. 

WTF HARGREAVES PLAYS FOR CITEH???  SINCE WHEN  



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Admirable determination from the lads.Taking the game to the moneybags.


yup. We're playing well.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2011)

Great win. Superb all round. Lucas injury took a gloss off the victory though, hope he's OK.



ico said:


> WTF HARGREAVES PLAYS FOR CITEH???  SINCE WHEN


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2011)

Sh1te


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

doesn't really matter lol. it's a full strength City against a very diminished Arsenal side.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2011)

Bet we'll play the winner of this Arsenal-City fixture.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

^ and that too away.

Not so diminished now after substitutes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh FFS so CLOSE!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2011)

The league cup Semi-Final is 2 legged isn't it?


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

sigh, City scored against the run of play there.

close. :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2011)

Feeling a bit robbed.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The league cup Semi-Final is 2 legged isn't it?


lol kk. thought it is round of 16.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2011)

Big performance from the lads though.
Frimpong giving Nasri a piece of his mind.Let the twitter wars begin.


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2011)

lost but proud of the lads. they played really well.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

would be fair to say that City was played off the park. a goal against the run of play really hurts.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2011)

Cardiff 2-0 Blackburn

So Blackburn have be chickened out of the League Cup. 

At least ManYoo won't have to face them.



ico said:


> would be fair to say that City was played off the park. a goal against the run of play really hurts.



They had Sergio Aguero coming off the bench right? Arsenal should have kept van Persie on the bench too and unleashed him in last 15 minutes to go. Not sure whether it was great piece of management by Wenger to keep his talisman out of the team.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

AVB getting sacked tomorrow fellas. Good night.



Liverpool_fan said:


> They had Sergio Aguero coming off the bench right? Arsenal should have kept van Persie on the bench too and unleashed him in last 15 minutes to go.


Sergio came off in the first half itself. Around 35 minutes.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 30, 2011)

*28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvfzopstho1qhn6njo1_500.jpg



Bit of a poor taste banner but still quite funny.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 30, 2011)

Feck off.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 30, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvfzopstho1qhn6njo1_500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a poor taste banner but still quite funny.



a bit offensive but....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Cardiff 2-0 Blackburn
> 
> So Blackburn have be chickened out of the League Cup.
> 
> ...



Wenger said RvP was in the "red zone" in terms of muscle fatigue.We should only play him in league in CL.A good striker in January is a must though.

Btw RvP was awesome even if he didn't play.Off his seat in the last few minutes,heading imaginary balls on the touchline.


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah he almost jumped to head that cross Chamakh couldn't get his head to.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 30, 2011)

was watching arsenal's game highlights & must say AOC is turning out to be a good signing....

apparently bruce has been sacked..first casualty this season???

*img.skysports.com/11/11/660x350/Steve_2682389.jpg
Black Cats sack Bruce | Sunderland News, Fixtures, Results, Transfers | Sky Sports


----------



## Krow (Dec 1, 2011)

Utd lost


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2011)

No big deal. Good to see them fielding their youth.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 1, 2011)

Where are the red plastics now?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 1, 2011)

WTF is happenning at OT?



Kl@w-24 said:


> Where are the red plastics now?



Why don't you worry about your AVB getting sacked and your superstar striker not firing rather than problems at OT?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2011)

End of quadruple hopes lads? 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Bet we'll play the winner of this Arsenal-City fixture.



  

Lucas' injury doesn't look good. Big big blow. 

Liverpool recall Shelvey - Liverpool FC

Doesn't look good at all. oh dear.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Where are the red plastics now?



lolz u care 'bout 'em than ur own club???? lolz ask wheres iinfu.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2011)

So pissed off.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2011)

Real Lucas i.e. @notLucasLeiva21 has been out for pretty long. An imposter was playing.

So, no need to be gutted. Imposter is out.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2011)

Not funny.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2011)

How long has he been rules out for? One month?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2011)

Apparently out for the season. It's a serious injury.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2011)

Really sad.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 1, 2011)

Not getting time to follow the games but really worred for United but love the passiom shown by Liverpool. Competton is a good thing.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 1, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> WTF is happenning at OT?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you worry about your AVB getting sacked and your superstar striker not firing rather than problems at OT?



And we have a biter!!



ico said:


> lolz u care 'bout 'em than ur own club???? lolz ask wheres iinfu.



iinfi will be back. You know it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And we have a biter!!


I just remembered.

Remember this quote? Remember who said this?


> Chelsea team is 100x better than Liverpool.



Ah there's the good lad. Let's see whether the 100x better team finishes ahead in the league with their January cash injection. 

Lucas out for the season - Liverpool FC

Gutted.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2011)

Liverpool have just lost their best player imho.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2011)

By FAR the best player. And we don't even have a true replacement really. Spearing has generally played along side Lucas and not totally sure how he'll fare with Adam. Possibly Henderson will have to share the responsibilities for the 3-man midfield.

Gerrard's injury doesn't help either. Has barely played in 2011, and doesn't seem like he'll be fit before the new year.

Blackpool fans are gutted to lose Shelvey too. He was terrific for them, and now he will have to sit on the bench here. 

Sad sad consequences, only hope is Lucas recovers and continues the good work he has been doing for over 2 years now. His injury is scary.


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2011)

Is the injury like that of Ramsey/Eduardo??? Really sad.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 1, 2011)

And thanks for everything FA for this absolute wank scheduling, my hatred for them only grows every day.



ico said:


> Is the injury like that of Ramsey/Eduardo??? Really sad.



It's an Anterior Cruciate Ligament in his left knee. Not sure what Ramsey/Eduardo's injuries. A lengthy layoff though. 

Robert Pires and the Role of Fatigue in Knee Ligament Injuries - PhysioRoom.com


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2011)

That looks like what Frimpong had and Conor Henderson has.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 2, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> By FAR the best player. And we don't even have a true replacement really. Spearing has generally played along side Lucas and not totally sure how he'll fare with Adam. Possibly Henderson will have to share the responsibilities for the 3-man midfield.
> 
> Gerrard's injury doesn't help either. Has barely played in 2011, and doesn't seem like he'll be fit before the new year.
> 
> ...



y are blackpool fans gutted??I thought shelvey was out on loan & fit...is he injured??What happened to him now??


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2011)

^ Jonjo being called back by Kenny from Blackpool.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 2, 2011)

ico said:


> ^ Jonjo being called back by Kenny from Blackpool.



oh ok...thanks


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Ah there's the good lad. Let's see whether the 100x better team finishes ahead in the league with their January cash injection.
> Gutted.



Let's talk in May, shall we? 

We spent in jan and you did too. How's that turning out for you? 

Oh, and I hope Lucas realized that you don't mess with ze MATAdor.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 2, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Let's talk in May, shall we?


Can't wait.



> We spent in jan and you did too. How's that turning out for you?


Luis Suarez. 



> Oh, and I hope Lucas realized that you don't mess with ze MATAdor.


It's not funny with jokes with respect to serious injuries such as these. That too for a favourite player.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2011)

^ Just kidding, mate. Let it go. 

Suarez is already starting to fizzle out. Once again, too much reliance on one man, just like Stevie Me. And Carroll? At least Torres sells shirts.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 2, 2011)

Well in any case we have you lot to thank for, since you sponsored our Carroll and Suarez purchases


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2011)

^ You still went on and spent a shitload on average players.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't help but think that City have left Chelsea somewhat irrelevent.
They are no longer the new and upcoming force in the world football.They don't have the biggest sugar daddy anymore.Nor do they have any history to speak of, to fall back to when they undergo lean times.
Let's see where their fans end up.My bet is QPR.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 2, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ You still went on and spent a shitload on average players.


Sure we did but the : rolleyes : doesn't fit here. Apart from Arsenal fans, no one can take a moral high ground here.

And we've only overpaid for Carroll and Downing. Suarez has been worth it, Enrique a real bargain, Bellamy a steal, Coates is a coup, Adam has done well, and Henderson is a very good investment with the future in mind and heck he is playing a solid role right now too.

All of them have been acquired for a Net Spend of 45-50M and losing Raul, N'gog, Babel and Torres; the only players of note. Out of which only Raul is the one which I would say I miss in practical terms.

Yup we've got all those upgrades with your money playing a big part and cutting down in wages. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2011)

Net spend. Here we go again. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Can't help but think that City have left Chelsea somewhat irrelevent.
> They are no longer the new and upcoming force in the world football.They don't have the biggest sugar daddy anymore.Nor do they have any history to speak of, to fall back to when they undergo lean times.
> Let's see where their fans end up.My bet is QPR.



Lame windup attempt is lame. 

In other news, Martin O'Neill is set to take the Sunderland job.

Sam Hutchinson has signed a new contract at Chelsea!!!! The lad's got balls of steel!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 2, 2011)

Fathead replaced by a Twathead.
Why are mid-table clubs so reluctant to go for a non-British manager? It's simply a managerial merry go round for those clubs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2011)

^ I think MON would fit in perfectly. He left Villa coz Randy Lerner wanted to enforce a limit on spending. At Sunderland, he'll have substantial funds and he can rake in some more by selling half the Sunderland squad of half-baked/6-out-of-10 players.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 2, 2011)

But on the other hand he left a whole bunch of dross at Villa Park with substantial spending and has always been a moaning twat playing shite brand of football, and left the club when the going got tough. 

Media obviously found it easier to put the blame on a foreign manager like Houllier and sang praised of Twathead for the consecutive 6th places forgetting how shite his team performed at Europe, and his bunch of dross were the ones underperforming for them, and how much he spent for those "achievements".

Sure they might finish top half, but by the time he leaves, Sunderland would be in every bit of shite like Villa are in now.

Buy buy, Martin: How O'Neill spent £120million in four years at Aston Villa | Mail Online


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Lame windup attempt is lame.



Only part of it was trolling.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Only part of it was trolling.



Well, if our descent prompts some people to switch allegiances, so be it. Good riddance to bad rubbish (and plastics and whiners and moaners).


----------



## iinfi (Dec 2, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvfzopstho1qhn6njo1_500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a poor taste banner but still quite funny.



this is pretty much correct ... 

AVB has no idea what he is doing... defence suks big time and the biggest problem is he doesnt think its a problem ... 
out and out strikers have always been a joke at CFC ... poor mid-field is the culprit ... we sud v sold lampard,terry,mikel,essien and drogba 2 years back and got 60-80 million GBP betwn them in the bargain ... to fund some better talents ... 
get mourinho back please ... those 1-0 days were cool ....



ico said:


> lolz u care 'bout 'em than ur own club???? lolz ask wheres iinfu.



aapne hume yaad kiya chote?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2011)

Luis Suarez said:
			
		

> "It's a huge honour to wear the number seven at Liverpool. I think about the legends: Dalglish, Keegan... and that Australian guy"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 2, 2011)

BBC Sport - Michel Platini happy with winter World Cup in Qatar

 What a bunch of muppets.

What a Group B. 

Group A: Poland, Greece, Czech Republic, Russia
Group B: Holland, Denmark, Portugal, Germany
Group C: Spain, Republic of Ireland, Croatia, Italy
Group D: Ukraine, France, Sweden, England

 at Sweden and England in the same group.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 2, 2011)

LOL..portugal is screwed...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2011)

Group B.............. 

Only group A looks a bit straightforward. C is also quite interesting.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 2, 2011)

England can get knocked out to be honest. It's not an easy group as it looks.

Group A is a bit of a joke really.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2011)

Group B: Holland, Denmark, Germany, Portugal 
Nice

Szcz said that he would grow his hair long if England draw Poland.Thankfully not.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 2, 2011)

group b is the most exciting out of the lot...


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2011)

A rejuvenated Poland will win the Euro.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 2, 2011)

does anyone here have the timings to the game?

as in euro games..i know its sometime in june but it would be helpful if someone could give me the timetable with indian timings...


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2011)

Euro timings = CL timings.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 2, 2011)

Guardian said:
			
		

> Having chosen their base in Poland, England will play all of their matches in Ukraine.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 2, 2011)

England could easily get knocked out, agreed. France are building a good team under Blanc and Sweden generally are tough to beat.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Euro timings = CL timings.



ahh ****...was hoping it would be a bit early than that..Thanks


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 2, 2011)

And Ukraine is the home team. That will play a part.

England will finish bottom of the group. You heard it here first.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

Poor Ireland. Finally qualify for a tournament after a long time and draw Spain & Italy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

Only really interested in Germany,France and Holland games.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Poor Ireland. Finally qualify for a tournament after a long time and draw Spain & Italy.



They will beat one of them for sure.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Poor Ireland. Finally qualify for a tournament after a long time and draw Spain & Italy.



*t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS7oYQRPo3f6yZPbTlOB12wfQFAxjMn_DHPLsQljvJO2ogifgRt


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 3, 2011)

chelsea will win today...

& chelsea miss a penalty...lol....still i believe they can win this...btw whats with david luiz nowadays??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

Lol
*arsenalaction.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/0b6d8119919e6f959c71ef689c9e8b8b.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

^ How old is that photo?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

Taken in 2001.He agreed personal terms but Wenger asked him to play in a trial match before closing the deal for 3m.That was enough to set off his huge ego.The deal broke down and he went to Ajax.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 3, 2011)

1-0..alas my prediction coming true again..sturridge & mata...go go go


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like a certain 3 points for CFC.

Lol Chelsea are so so lucky to still be ahead there..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Looks like a certain 3 points for CFC.
> 
> Lol Chelsea are so so lucky to be ahead.



agreed but lets not forget how many good saves tim krul made...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

lol Torres gets the assist

At least we can finish ahead of Newcastle after this round, if we win that is and not come across yet the again the usual crap of playing well against top teams and being poor against average teams.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sturridge.....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 3, 2011)

sturridge was awesome today..feel bad for newcastle though..their defence was weakened with coloccini off so early..he is arguable one of the best defenders around


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

ONE SALOMON KALoOooOoooOU!!! 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Taken in 2001.He agreed personal terms but Wenger asked him to play in a trial match before closing the deal for 3m.That was enough to set off his huge ego.The deal broke down and he went to Ajax.



LOL!! 

But the man's a surefire title guarantee. Wins the league wherever he goes - Ajax, Juve, Inter, Barca, Milan.


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2011)

wondering why isn't Kalou played as a CF on occasions?

Three years back I thought he would be moved upfront?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> But the man's a surefire title guarantee. Wins the league wherever he goes - Ajax, Juve, Inter, Barca, Milan.


In fact he has won league titles in every season he has played since then.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

^ The boy's decision-making is very poor. Passes when he should shoot, shoots when he should have passed. Wayward shooting doesn't do him any favours.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ The boy's decision-making is very poor. Passes when he should shoot, shoots when he should have passed. Wayward shooting doesn't do him any favours.


Who? Torres?

*images.memegenerator.net/instances/250x250/9940521.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> In fact he has won league titles in every season he has played since then.



Could have been so different had he joined Arsenal. Either for him or for the club. 

I meant Kalou. At least when Torres is laying assists.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 3, 2011)

spurs ahead already...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Yawn. Here we go.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 3, 2011)

missed the game.. scoreline looks good ... 
how did we play? how many times did the defence leak?
luiz sud v been sent off was the last word i heard when  i spoke to a friend ..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

iinfi said:


> missed the game.. scoreline looks good ...
> how did we play? how many times did the defence leak?
> luiz sud v been sent off was the last word i heard when  i spoke to a friend ..


Chelsea are back in the title hunt.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 3, 2011)

AVB said:
			
		

> 1509: Chelsea manager Andre Villas-Boas on Sky Sports: "If there was a result today that was fair, it was Chelsea to win. The referee made a decision that he thought was right not to send off David Luiz, maybe the decision today fell our way. But it doesn't overshadow the performance of the Chelsea players. It was a win that nobody was expecting so it's a massive win for us."



sensible talk after a long time



Liverpool_fan said:


> Chelsea are back in the title hunt.



can u say that with just one result?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

iinfi said:


> can u say that with just one result?


Chelsea won in United style. Surely that means only one thing. 



			
				Guardian Live Feed said:
			
		

> Apparently Alex and Nicolas Anelka have both had transfer request accepted by Chelsea, and are no longer training with the first-team squad.


Hmm. Alex too?
Anelka to Tottenham I bet.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 3, 2011)

lol..really chelsea back after just one game...???!!

i thought even drogba wanted to move..didn't he hand in a request yet?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Cahill sent off,


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

Anelka and Alex have put in transfer requests that have been ACCEPTED!!!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Cahill sent off,



i think there is a record of sorts..almost every other game of bolton,somebody gets sent off...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Spurs getting results after results after results. Seriously WTF.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 3, 2011)

Aaarrrrrtttteeetttaaaaa,TV5  
2-0


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wigan showing how to defend. NOT. 2 goals in 2 mins for Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

Two lol
Arteta what a shot!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

lol Wigan. Good thing they'll be relegated for good this season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

Away support in good voice.

Nasri chants


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Norwich fans making Nasri chants? 
/
When did Nasri join Wigan?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

Arse fans never forgive a player who rejects them. The jilted lover syndrome.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Neither will you.
But I don't see the point of those chants when the player in question left months ago, and he isn't even on the pitch there.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

^ That's what I'm saying. You don't go around the grounds mocking a player who left you when said player is in another part of the country!!


----------



## iinfi (Dec 3, 2011)

anelka and alex hand transfer requests

why is alex being sent off?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 3, 2011)

let me ask the question again...what about drogba??whats his status with regard to his transfer?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

iinfi said:


> anelka and alex hand transfer requests
> 
> why is alex being sent off?



Alphabetical order to get rid of players. Terry will be among the last I guess.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> let me ask the question again...what about drogba??whats his status with regard to his transfer?



Probably off in January with Anelka & Alex. Or in June if we can't get a new striker in Jan.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> let me ask the question again...what about drogba??whats his status with regard to his transfer?



'Arry's interested for a start.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Alphabetical order to get rid of players. Terry will be among the last I guess.





So I guess Drogba is next. Then Lampard, judging by his face when he was taken off.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Probably off in January with Anelka & Alex. Or in June if we can't get a new striker in Jan.



New Striker? For what?

Torres
Lukaku
Sturridge
Kalou
Drogba
Anelka


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

That was the most penaltiest of penalties.Wtf was twatenberg doing?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> So I guess Drogba is next. Then Lampard, judging by his face when he was taken off.



Bosingwa.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

Finally Gerv gets one.Great work RvP.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Bosingwa.



Oh, right. He could be in the out-tray as well. 

ANd Kalou can't be considered a striker.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Wigan you idiots.
Arsenal have got the GD they need. Meh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

Just need a Van Persie goal to top this off.

Got it


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 3, 2011)

32....& counting.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Tottenham move 2nd ahead of United. Heh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

Time to sit back and enjoy the next week while our rivals sweat in Europe.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Man City 5 Norwich 1
Wigan 0 Arsenal 4
Tottenham 3 Bolton 0
Newcastle 0 Chelsea 3

So much so for the most competitive league in the world.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Man City 5 Norwich 1
> Wigan 0 Arsenal 4
> Tottenham 3 Bolton 0
> Newcastle 0 Chelsea 3
> ...



Just wait until FT in Utd. game.

Ok maybe not.They are playing Villa who have not been any good lately.

Just read this


> At final whistle, Szczesny came to away fans, put his finger to lips, we were all quiet & he started singing 'we're by far the greatest team


Class act


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Just wait until FT in Utd. game.
> 
> Ok maybe not.They are playing Villa who have not been any good lately.



This might cheer you up.


> Last year, of course, Gerard Houllier's side played brilliantly for 81 minutes while establishing a 2-0 lead. The game, naturally, ended 2-2, Villa in the final throes desperate to hear the final whistle.
> 
> Their overall record during that period? P20, W1, D6, L13, F13, A30. Beyond pathetic.
> 
> Aston Villa's home record against Manchester United is beyond pathetic. Since winning The Alan Hansen Game® on the opening day of the 1995/96 season, they've beaten United once in 20 league and cup games on their own patch. That was a 3-0 League Cup win in October 1999, against a team containing Michael Twiss, Luke Chadwick, Ronnie Wallwork, Michael Clegg, John Curtis and Jordi Cruyff.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 3, 2011)

Alex
Ashley Cole
Ben Gordon
Branislav Ivanovic
Daniel Sturridge
David Luiz
Didier Drogba
Fernando Torres
Florent Malouda
Frank Lampard
Henrique Hilario
Jamal Blackman
John Terry
Jose Bosingwa
Josh McEachran
Juan Mata
Michael Essien
Mikel
Milan Lalkovic
Nicolas Anelka
Oriol Romeu
Paulo Ferreira
Petr Cech
Ramires
Raul Meireles
Romelu Lukaku
Ross Turnbull
Ryan Bertrand
Salomon Kalou


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> This might cheer you up.



0-4 did that.Feck the other results


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 3, 2011)

iinfi said:


> ~SNIP~



Fail. The Alphabetical order is supposed to be by surname/name on the back of the shirt.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Fail. The Alphabetical order is supposed to be by surname/name on the back of the shirt.



first name


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2011)

^ Surname. Alex->Anelka->Bosingwa.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 3, 2011)

iinfi said:


> Alex
> Ashley Cole
> ...
> Salomon Kalou



Post reported for excessive cnutiness.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 4, 2011)

aston villa is playing ****...& lol phil jones in midfield scored...


----------



## iinfi (Dec 4, 2011)

offtopic question .. dont want to create a thread for this ...
for a honda unicorn (2009) wat sud be the RPM reading on the tachometer for a speed of 60kmph ...and 80kmph
i find its 4500 and 6000 in mine .. is it normal.. or is the engine throwing up? thanks ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2011)

iinfi said:


> offtopic question .. dont want to create a thread for this ...
> for a honda unicorn (2009) wat sud be the RPM reading on the tachometer for a speed of 60kmph ...and 80kmph
> i find its 4500 and 6000 in mine .. is it normal.. or is the engine throwing up? thanks ..



Eboue.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 4, 2011)

Always nice winning against Villa. Congrats Jones for his maiden goal. Nice one.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Eboue.


Pingpong.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 4, 2011)

iinfi said:


> offtopic question .. dont want to create a thread for this ...
> for a honda unicorn (2009) wat sud be the RPM reading on the tachometer for a speed of 60kmph ...and 80kmph
> i find its 4500 and 6000 in mine .. is it normal.. or is the engine throwing up? thanks ..



i think its about right...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2011)

Spoiler



*p.twimg.com/AfwckjGCIAA8zv2.jpg:large


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 4, 2011)

iinfi said:


> offtopic question .. dont want to create a thread for this ...
> for a honda unicorn (2009) wat sud be the RPM reading on the tachometer for a speed of 60kmph ...and 80kmph
> i find its 4500 and 6000 in mine .. is it normal.. or is the engine throwing up? thanks ..



I think its the speedometer acting up. At 4500 you should be around the 40-50 mark, IIRC.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks for ur replies on the bike topic... this youtube video shows  
my HONDA UNICORN ride 120km/h with single hand - YouTube

yea it was 4500 RPM at 60 and 6000 RPM at 80kmph

thanks again



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Eboue.


ahh eboue .... 
wherez ur favourite player btw .. dont see him arnd these days? u started this thread with his blessings imo ...

-------
huh....Galatasaray ????? wtf?? when did he leave arses??

all the best Eboue 
*utdblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/eboue.jpg



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I love JOSE even if he is a bad guy.I mean he has won FOUR consecutive championships+uefa champions league for porto.i hate Barca and that long haired brazilian.I mean why everyone is crazy 'bout him.



arsenal gunners greatest post ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmm... I guess my engine was the one acting up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2011)

iinfi said:


> thanks for ur replies on the bike topic... this youtube video shows
> my HONDA UNICORN r
> ide 120km/h with single hand - YouTube
> 
> ...



Ya  I had a soft spot for him.Then he became a dirty boring cnut.
And how right was I about Barca....


----------



## iinfi (Dec 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya  I had a soft spot for him.Then he became a dirty boring cnut.
> And how right was I about Barca....






jus saw the replay
btw why are people yelling about Luiz's yellow card? saying it sud v been red .... 
Ba (he was brought down, isn't it) never had the ball and wud v never got to the ball IMO.
yellow was the correct decision. talk abt Ba being the last man (when he never had the ball) is mere farce....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 4, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Ya  I had a soft spot for him.Then he became a dirty boring cnut.
> And how right was I about Barca....



So he was not a right cnut during his Chelsea time but after it? Bizzare.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah,well he was a bit amusing with his antics.Wasn't really eye gouging his fellow professionals in desperation at the time.

FA cup draw coming up.

City vs Utd.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 4, 2011)

City vs Red Wanks!! 

There goes the treble.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 4, 2011)

Home tie against Southend or Oldham. 

Man Utd away against City. 

Arsenal at home against Leeds.

Chelsea at home against Pompey.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2011)

Leeds at home again.Decent.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 4, 2011)

Expecting same score line with leeds as in last meeting.
But will it be another cham6-1ons show at manchester derby.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 4, 2011)

Sony Pix again? 
I hope not. Our game wouldn't be broadcasted anyway I guess.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 4, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> City vs Red Wanks!!
> 
> There goes the treble.




however ... city still have the quality to win the treble this season ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 5, 2011)

iinfi said:


> however ... city still have the quality to win the treble this season ....



i honestly don't see citeh going ahead in champions league...napoli will go through


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 5, 2011)

iinfi said:


> however ... city still have the quality to win the treble this season ....



*i44.tinypic.com/vwvq7q.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks like Gibbs is the new Diaby :/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 6, 2011)

Another game, another hit the woodwork. 
We really need a goal here.

We have no control around the midfield with no Lucas. Seriously need to keep the possession better.

Need Adam to keep the ball better in particular. While Spearing is no lucas, he has done ok, Henderson is doing well too.

Sigh this could very well turn out to be one of those dreaded draws or a lame defeat, hope we turn up well in the second half.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Good job Fulham. With love, LFC_fan.



 *i44.tinypic.com/vwvq7q.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 6, 2011)

Single worst refereeing performance. My god what an apalling refereeing performance. Cvnt of a ref.

Hopefully the red card ban will be rescinded. We need Spearing. 

Heck it wasn't even a booking. Bet the FA arseholes would do fvck all.

lol I bet we probably would have hit the bar more often than we have scored from open play. Damning statistic. Unless it's sorted it's a 3 way London fight for 3rd and 4th.

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg618/scaled.php?tn=0&server=618&filename=jo3wi.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640

So much so for an offside goal.


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2011)

Red card was very harsh. Spearing won the ball but it was Dembele unnecessarily going after the ball. So that made Spearing's challenge look dangerous. Yellow card at the most.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2011)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/05/article-0-0F11010000000578-816_468x286.jpg

oh suarez....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 6, 2011)

EPL, Fulham 1-0 Liverpool; Dempsey grabs winner for Cottagers - Premier League News | FOX Sports on MSN



Liverpool's Luis SuÃ¡rez makes 'offensive gesture' at Fulham fans | Football | The Guardian

Retarded. 

First against Evra and now against Fulham.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 6, 2011)

Man Utd's Goodies Store to open in February at FORUM, Elgin Road, Kolkata


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Single worst refereeing performance. My god what an apalling refereeing performance. Cvnt of a ref.
> 
> Hopefully the red card ban will be rescinded. We need Spearing.
> 
> ...



surprisingly the refs this season have been quite bad...that too in very critical games, be it everton,liverpool or even utd...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 6, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Man Utd's Goodies Store to open in February at FORUM, Elgin Road, Kolkata



Good news. But I think the pricing will be equivalent to their international prices, i.e. expensive. Example: A Nike Man UTD Jersey costs 70-80$ in US. Therefore it might cost Rs.3000-Rs.3500 here.


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2011)

Good result for us. LFC long range shooting may be the reason for hitting woodwork.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 6, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> EPL, Fulham 1-0 Liverpool; Dempsey grabs winner for Cottagers - Premier League News | FOX Sports on MSN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol a Manc trying to have a moral high ground here. Now that's indeed retarded.




Krow said:


> Good result for us. LFC long range shooting may be the reason for hitting woodwork.



Well some of them yeah but there are quite a few glaring hitting the bar this season as well from close range.
The main thing is very poor finishing. Goal scoring is a REAL concern and it's not like we are not creating chances, just the end finishing is absolutely woeful. Luck doesn't go our way either with shitty referees and other crap. But overall we have ourselves to blame.



Ronnie11 said:


> *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/05/article-0-0F11010000000578-816_468x286.jpg
> 
> oh suarez....



Fulham fans were absolutely after his skin really though. But KK needs to have a word with him really, FA and other morons will be after him in no time.Will probably get a ban as well, sigh. 

What's up with the media jerkfest over this? Didn't Fringpong middle finger Lucas while playing us? Didn't Meireles make that middle finger celebration in the goal against Arsenal? The media witch hunt is shocking. They can all do one.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Fulham fans were absolutely after his skin really though. But KK needs to have a word with him really, FA and other morons will be after him in no time.Will probably get a ban as well, sigh.
> 
> What's up with the media jerkfest over this? Didn't Fringpong middle finger Lucas while playing us? Didn't Meireles make that middle finger celebration in the goal against Arsenal? The media witch hunt is shocking. They can all do one.



yeah i heard about the part where fulham fans were calling him a cheater or something like that...i agree that fans incited suarez into doing this but i was hoping he would not respond because now he will get into trouble with the FA & possibly get a ban of 3 games or so...something which liverpool cannot go with atm...Nasri was booed a lot but he kept it to himself thus avoiding any probs for city...i wish suarez had done the same..thats the part i am disappointed with


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 6, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Lol a Manc trying to have a moral high ground here. Now that's indeed retarded.



Pool supporters have the right to rejoice when the Red Devils lose. So the United supporters also have the right to rejoice when Pool loses.  Liverpool and United are traditional rivals, right?

Whatever, the post served the purpose, i.e. getting to the skin of Pool supporters. 

And look who's retarded? Who lost the game against a team supposed to be weaker than themselves? Whose player got sent off? Whose player is always getting into trouble for his actions on the pitch?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> You have the right to rejoice when the Red Devils lose. I also have the right to rejoice when your team loses.  Liverpool and United are traditional rivals, right?
> 
> Whatever, the post served my purpose, i.e. getting to the skin of Pool supporters.



LOL...utd & liverpool are rivals on the field...y are u guys fighting off the field??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 6, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> LOL...utd & liverpool are rivals on the field...y are u guys fighting off the field??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 6, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Pool supporters have the right to rejoice when the Red Devils lose. So the United supporters also have the right to rejoice when Pool loses.  Liverpool and United are traditional rivals, right?
> 
> Whatever, the post served the purpose, i.e. getting to the skin of Pool supporters.
> 
> And look who's retarded? Who lost the game against a team supposed to be weaker than themselves? Whose player got sent off? Whose player is always getting into trouble for his actions on the pitch?



Er what i mean is not regarding that but the Suarez allegations those with respect to the unproven Evra claims and a moral high ground regarding Suarez middle finger  when your own players are as bad if not worse. Hint: The man in your old avatar. 

Should have quoted only the second part of the post perhaps?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 6, 2011)

Suarez - ze walking controversy. 

As for gettng under his skin, Ashley Cole, John Terry and now Fernando Torres (remember him?) have been getting it for a looooong time.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah and Suarez reacted, which wasn't the best thing to do at all. But seriously headlines over this? Pathetic.

None of the players you mention had the media witch hunt against them ever. At least not before the 50M transfer for Torres. Cole and Terry are Englishmen. They'll barely speak against him.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 6, 2011)

Anderson left nursing ten Bernese mountain dogs after pet shop mix-up | Metro.co.uk


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> None of the players you mention had the media witch hunt against them ever.



Not sure if serious. 

Terry has been chased by the media hounds ever since he became England captain. Every little issue is picked up and debated as if it concerns world peace. As for Cole, do I even need to say anything?

Get used to it. The English media spares no one.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 7, 2011)

Arsenal side good enough to win.9 changes.

Some atmosphere...

Fabianski having a 'mare.
Now he is injured...

Wow I shouldn't laugh at an Arsenal concession but I did.
 Mannone.

Top 2 twitter trends.Worldwide.
#1 Fabianski
#2 Mannone


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonight's gonna be a good night. I hope. 

Carlton Palmer needs to get his ass whipped. The ******* is so fecking anti-Chelsea, it's ridiculous.

Just saw the 2nd Olympiakos goal..........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 7, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Tonight's gonna be a good night. I hope.
> 
> Carlton Palmer needs to get his ass whipped. The ******* is so fecking anti-Chelsea, it's ridiculous.
> 
> Just saw the 2nd Olympiakos goal..........



He is anti-everyone and everything.Basically a cvnt.

Fvck Santos stretchered off.Not good at all.Our only fit LB is done for.

Benayoun!Fantastic strike!

3-1 and it's game over.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2011)

was too busy to watch the match :/ but play fpl and Terry gave me 12 points! Lampard 1 and Ramires 3! lolz


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 7, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Not sure if serious.
> 
> Terry has been chased by the media hounds ever since he became England captain. Every little issue is picked up and debated as if it concerns world peace. As for Cole, do I even need to say anything?
> 
> Get used to it. The English media spares no one.


Yes, completely serious.
I am talking in on-field sense. The media would report off-field controversies like anything to sell their rags. That's a different matter altogether.
When was the last time time media hounded Terry or Cole on their on-field antics? On the other hand, English media would hound the likes of Drogba more than those you mentioned.

Look what happened here:
Wayne Rooney to escape punishment for V-sign towards Chelsea fans | Football | guardian.co.uk

*t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSQpA7VjN9qyMDfZJs40EEG8cTd3mh3IuWfOByhcKwF4aUXIymV:i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/23/article-2018038-0BF6B2D700000578-758_306x410.jpg

BBC Sport - Andre Villas-Boas hits out at media 'persecution' of Chelsea

Poor guy, the media will stab him big time with every oppurtunity they get now. Even more so than before.



> “The criticism of us has just been over the top.
> 
> “To be fair, from the coverage there only seems to be one team in the country at the moment, which is Manchester City.
> 
> ...


Respect.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2011)

> ....but now you have to accept that today was a brilliant win and now it is unfortunate for you guys because you have to report on a brilliant win for Chelsea qualifying in first place. This must be difficult for you all to do



This.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 7, 2011)

Tonight very important matches for the two Manchester clubs. If team loses, then out of UCL. But let's hope SAF goes through and the other one gets knocked out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 7, 2011)

The one good thing about Chelsea qualifying is that England's 4th CL spot is not under any threat.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Tonight very important matches for the two Manchester clubs. If team loses, then out of UCL. But let's hope SAF goes through and the other one gets knocked out.



Remove those smileys from your signature please. Makes it really difficult to read what your posts.


Out of town, so missed the match. But the injury scene is worrying. Wish we had drawn at least.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 7, 2011)

City getting good press might have something to do with their form in the league,Mr. AVB.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2011)

Just saw the highlights. First two goals were absolute howlers. And  Chamakh's assist while diving for a penalty. What a relief it will be when he is whipped back to Ligue 1.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 7, 2011)

Also much of the pressure on AVB is result of his own club's attitude towards previous managers.



Krow said:


> Just saw the highlights. First two goals were absolute howlers. And  Chamakh's assist while diving for a penalty. What a relief it will be when he is whipped back to Ligue 1.



Chamakh was embarrassing.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 7, 2011)

so apparently santos is out for a while acc to wenger...arsenal has the worst luck in terms of injuries...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 7, 2011)

Krow said:


> Remove those smileys from your signature please. Makes it really difficult to read what your posts.
> 
> 
> Out of town, so missed the match. But the injury scene is worrying. Wish we had drawn at least.



Done.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 7, 2011)

Chamakh = Sh!t Cristiano Ronaldo 

Arsenal to unveil statues of Thierry Henry, Tony Adams, and Herbert Chapman for 125th anniversary - Telegraph

No Dennis Bergkamp? Bizzare.

No statue of Eboue is disgraceful.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 7, 2011)

Not really Bizzare.There must be atleast 25 people worthy of a statue.I am sure there will be more later.
Personally,I would have put Bergkamp in place of Chapman.He has already got a bust in the stadium.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 7, 2011)

FA charge Liverpool and Suarez - Premier League 2011-2012 - Football - Eurosport Australia
Liverpool FC statement - Liverpool FC

Absolute Joke. FA are a bunch of morons.

And in comparison nothing happens to Mancs who always get away with everything.
*au.eurosport.com/football/premier-league/2011-2012/fa-charge-suarez_sto3056878/story.shtml

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/10/23/article-2052424-0E7F76B700000578-702_634x351.jpg

It's only the consistency which we demand, but the only consistency we get is inconsistency, and oh there's another consistency as well, the Manc arse licking.

What about that Dempsey head butt? Nothing is being done about that. It was the sending off all day, but neither did the ref acted nor did the FA or their media raise any eyebrows.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

Luis Suarez charged by FA.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this surrounding o

Jay spearing Red Card? Your thoughts? - YouTube

Is this - "failing to ensure their players conducted themselves in an orderly fashion following the controversial sending-off of Jay Spearing in the second half" what we are being charged about, apart from the Suarez finger gesture?
This what every team ends up doing sometime or other, and Mancs do that in regular basis and nothing happens to them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

Rooney did get banned for swearing...


----------



## iinfi (Dec 8, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The one good thing about Chelsea qualifying is that England's 4th CL spot is not under any threat.



means? is it not based on league ranking? 4 spots for England, x for other countries


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

iinfi said:


> means? is it not based on league ranking? 4 spots for England, x for other countries


Over time it can affect the league ranking.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 8, 2011)

and ohh ... i didnt see the points table when i made the comment abt man city last time .. they can ****ed even if they win today ... ehhh... didnt know that ...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Over time it can affect the league ranking.



oh...kkk... so in a sense england sud have 3-4 clubs qualifying for the KO stages each year? is that so?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

iinfi said:


> oh...kkk... so in a sense england sud have 3-4 clubs qualifying for the KO stages each year? is that so?



UEFA coefficient - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

England have to do incredibly poor to lose the 4th CL spot really.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know the exact rules but Italy lost one of their spots to Germany recently.Wenger raised this point in his pre match presser.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

Poor show in the Europa league was one of the factors there. Italian clubs have been woeful in that competition really.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

Manure going to UEFA cup atm.
They will go through as they just need a point,but funny nonetheless.

Haha now City on their way out too.Good stuff.

Lyon have bridged the insane GD (8 or so) they needed to qualify.Story of this round for me,if  they qualify.

Basel	2 - 0	Manchester U.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 8, 2011)

I didn't say I am giving up on CL!
Nice performance btw.


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2011)

Both Manchester clubs going out. What is the Lyon scene?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

Lyon go through.Unlucky for Ajax but they shouldn't be losing 3-0 at home.

Thursday nights for Mancs then.Let's see how many fans watch UEFA cup.



> Wojciech Szczesny
> I would NOT like to be in ManUtd dressing room right now..




Redcafe experiencing its highest traffic till date.
...and now it's down


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

Never in doubt.

And and.....Liverpool fans can finally rejoice. City and Utd in Europa.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

FC Basel 2-1... | Facebook

Got this off Redcafe.Absolute Carnage.


> David Opoku The players are waste product and l dont no why
> he is called sir,is it bco of de chew gum.he now empty headed


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

Ajax were denied two clear-cut goals.



> United are red, City are blue, They both outspent Arsenal, But Arsenal got through.





[YOUTUBE]fTLEKH7HiT8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_i1vxvEE3zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2011)

Blaaaahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2011)

Red Mancs probably shat at the sight of the 'FC Baselona' team colours.     

Oh, I forgot!! There goes the double!! 

Marseille - Borussia Dortmund - Olympiakos - *Arsenal*
Genk - Bayer Leverkusen - Valencia - *Chelsea*

OteLOL Galati (?) - FC Basel - Benfica - Mighty Man United 

How they failed to qualify from the easiest group for English teams, is a mystery.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Why manc fans are cowards?

When their team loses they disappear for weeks.

Also  at the results.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2011)

^ They do it every fecking time. Don't bother looking for them when the Red Mancs lose. If they win, they'll be in your face for the whole week. 

BTW,

WELCOME TO MANCHESTER
The home of Europa League football.


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2011)

Hahahaha. Funny klaw.  Loads of plastics in the manc brigade. Where's that fellow now? Crapsea are through!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Red Mancs probably shat at the sight of the 'FC Baselona' team colours.
> 
> Oh, I forgot!! There goes the double!!
> 
> ...



Just wait until they play CIty in the FA Cup and get their arses handed to them.



Krow said:


> Hahahaha. Funny klaw.  Loads of plastics in the manc brigade. Where's that fellow now? Crapsea are through!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



Hahahahahahaha
Wonder did he switch off his telly since "Crapsea" are so crap and it's so "boring".


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


>



Quoting for dramatic effect. Blue sh!tty and red sh!tty in crappa league. Crapsea are in CHAMPIONS LEAGUE.!!!!!!###!!!!!!!!!!!$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

BBC Sport - Ferguson laughs off 'struggling in Europe' question
*www.gifsoup.com/webroot/animatedgifs1/1308171_o.gif

*www.redcafe.net/f6/our-champions-league-draw-338372/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

So when do United play Birmingham in Europa.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So when do United play Birmingham in Europa.



Might have to do it in a cold night at Britannia.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2011)

From the redcafe thread:



> Without trying to sound cocky - these group draws are 9 times out of 10 a walk in the park for a team like United. We have reached a level and experience that combined with a good seeding makes it near impossible to go out.







Liverpool_fan said:


>



Zis I like.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

ico said:


> [YOUTUBE]fTLEKH7HiT8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_i1vxvEE3zk[/YOUTUBE]



This is hilarious.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

Some genuinely funny stuff on Redcafe today.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

Feel bad for Ajax. How the hell Lyon scored 6 in the second half? Dreadful Zagreb. And 2 clear cut goals denied as well for Ajax. 

Quite a strong list of teams now in Europa League draw.

Man City
Trabzonspor
Man Utd.
Ajax
Valencia
Olympiakos
FC Porto
Pizen


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 8, 2011)

Feeling very bad. Shrek missed so many chances.

Vidic out injured. No or minimal midfield pressure yesterday. SAF has to look beyond Giggs, Ferdinand and Rooney now. Surely missing Ronaldo and a good striker.

SAF has to realize that a top midfielder and a striker are at least needed. And Mancini has to realize that creating (buying) a team with only big names cannot win you the CL, just like Abramovic.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 8, 2011)

Krow said:


> Hahahaha. Funny klaw.  Loads of plastics in the manc brigade. Where's that fellow now? Crapsea are through!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Didn't know you are blind too 
As usual idiots are filling up this page. Of course they are more interested on other clubs result than their own.
Nice. Keep it up.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 8, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Didn't know you are blind too
> As usual idiots are filling up this page. Of course they are more interested on other clubs result than their own.
> Nice. Keep it up.



Agreed 1000%. Somebody recently commented that my recent posts contained too many emoticons. Now what is the last page filled up with?


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 8, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Didn't know you are blind too
> As usual idiots are filling up this page. Of course they are more interested on other clubs result than their own.
> Nice. Keep it up.



We are not interested in your result...we are just ing at *The Mighty Man Utd* k/o'ed to the Carling cup of Europe cuz a lot of plastic manu fans were saying........nevermind.............

*a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s320x320/392211_2851458331595_1413620024_33104776_2100164698_n.jpg



*memegenerator.net/cache/instances/400x/11/11766/12048792.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone else excited about Europa League? - RedCafe.net
lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Didn't know you are blind too
> As usual idiots are filling up this page. Of course they are more interested on other clubs result than their own.
> Nice. Keep it up.


STFU. Yet another time you're making a joke of yourself. There was only one guy who was going on and on about "Crapsea" and other shite all the damn time so much so that it was not only irritating for Chelsea fans but pissed the hell out of other rival fans as well. Enjoy waking up to check out your score in the morning after Monday Night Football, son.



abhijit_reddevil said:


> Agreed 1000%. Somebody recently commented that my recent posts contained too many emoticons. Now what is the last page filled up with?


That was regarding your Signature not your posts.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> STFU. Yet another time you're making a joke of yourself. There was only one guy who was going on and on about "Crapsea" and other shite all the damn time so much so that it was not only irritating for Chelsea fans but pissed the hell out of other rival fans as well. Enjoy waking up to check out your score in the morning after Monday Night Football, son.


Stop wasting your KB life quoting me kiddo. Said before I ignore you garbage's. Besides the funniest thing is you still roaming here talking about UCL . Quite clear who is the joke of himself.
And yes you should've STFU, a long before, you piece of crap.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> We are goin to thump Marseille  like we did against Bayern last year.





ithehappy said:


> Changing channel, fully one sided Crap game, West Brom/Wigan as an opponent would be much better than this
> 
> Last line of my siggy is enough


I don't think I need to say anything. Do I?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2444/4000083099_0f927272d6.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2011)

^ What he said.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *farm3.staticflickr.com/2444/4000083099_0f927272d6.jpg



*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrtxumXszm1qmlruq.gif


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Agreed 1000%. Somebody recently commented that my recent posts contained too many emoticons. Now what is the last page filled up with?



Clearly the sight of Europa league is affecting your comprehension as well. Signatures are visible outside this thread too lad. I wouldn't want your posts to be unreadable there.

As for the plastic 





> garbage's


 Really? You think this is going to affect anyone here?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

Wooney's ban reduced to 2? Great going FA. Great example you set.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Didn't know you are blind too
> As usual *idiots* are filling up this page. Of course they are more interested on other clubs result than their own.
> Nice. Keep it up.


If you can't take thr banter, don't post. You are a loner in this thread with your weird rants. Everyone else is united and that includes Man Utd fans.

Last time I had warned you about the unwritten code of conduct in this thread, may be you didn't understand that.

"sick kids" - wth is this shite which you tend to post?

Then an indirect comment at people who were posting in the Tapatalk thread. Calling them 'kids', aye?

Time to ammend your ways.



ithehappy said:


> Stop wasting your KB life quoting me kiddo. Said before I ignore *you garbage's.* Besides the funniest thing is you still roaming here talking about UCL . Quite clear who is the joke of himself.
> And yes you should've STFU, a long before, *you piece of crap.*


banned for 3 days.

Banter and personal attacks are two different things.



Spoiler






ithehappy said:


> Nah. I really feel sorry for ya kid. You are excused fttb.
> 
> *img600.imageshack.us/img600/8292/jesuschildren.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 8, 2011)

whoa...still trying to get around the fact that utd & city are out...was going through the injury list of utd & arsenal & i kind of sympathize with utd...
Vidic
hernandez
rafael 
fabio
berbatov
anderson
owen
cleverley..
Now that is some injury list..most of them are first team players..but still i can't help but laugh...


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2011)

Video Vidic Injury vs Basel Nemanja Vidic stretchered off with knee injury A serious knee injury Basel 1-0 Man United-Watch Highlights Online

Vidic really loves to "hold"/"tug"/"foul" players while defending. Got treated fairly there. Hoping he recovers soon.


----------



## ithehappy1 (Dec 9, 2011)

ico said:


> banned for 3 days..


Please NOT 3 days, make it permanent and allow me to create more new accounts 
Loved that childish query on registration 


ico said:


> Banter and personal attacks are two different things.


Yep, same goes for matured and immatured


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2011)

More bad news for Utd. fans
Nemanja Vidic has ruptured a cruciate ligament, says agent | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## ico (Dec 9, 2011)

9 months? whoa. Get well soon, Vidic.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2011)

lol...utd is screwed now...vidic was arguably their best cb...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 9, 2011)

*i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02078/wink2_2078794c.jpg

Was the round fixed? Ajax having 2 goals ruled out for 'offside', Lyon scoring 6 in 30 minutes... Did Prattini desperately want a French team in the knockout stages?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2011)

As fun as conspiracy theories sound,there is nothing to them.Zagreb are sh1t,plain and simple.They had a man sent off too.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 9, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02078/wink2_2078794c.jpg
> 
> Was the round fixed? Ajax having 2 goals ruled out for 'offside', Lyon scoring 6 in 30 minutes... Did Prattini desperately want a French team in the knockout stages?


Why would a Saint-Étienne legend make way for Olympique Lyonnais who are their biggest rivals? 

And yeah right when I've agreed to underperform, I would surely wink to make sure the shitload of cameras catch me. 

Kenny Dalglish uses DVD to show 'truth' about sinned-against Liverpool | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2011)

ok guys can someone explain what happened at the lyon game & whats with this winking photo??Is it of any significance..i missed the cl games,so no clue what happened...what is this match fixing allegation against lyon?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 9, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> ok guys can someone explain what happened at the lyon game & whats with this winking photo??Is it of any significance..i missed the cl games,so no clue what happened...what is this match fixing allegation against lyon?



Ajax were 3 points clear of Lyon with equal head to head (both 0-0 games), with Ajax having a goal difference of +3 and Lyon having a goal difference of -4. 
Ajax had to play Madrid, a game where they had two clear cut goals denied, while Lyon scored 6 goals in the second half in space of 20 minutes or something, and Lyon went through on GD while Ajax were knocked out.
And Lyon had scored only 2 goals before this game that was the home against against Zagreb. Zagreb had been woeful in the entire group stage, and had also a man sent off during a Lyon game.

Go Figure.

That winking isn't of much significance really, at least not yet now. There's also an image floating around of a Zagreb player taking betting money, but that image is an old image, much before this game.

*cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/135352575.jpg?v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF87892155F29F61288AC1CAE8E799AF32EF46C0E490B8E211A5C2D01D169A2E56927FEE
He's back in training, hopefully he'll be eased in and be fit for rest of the season.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 9, 2011)

After all this debacle, I am guessing the sad thing might be SAF will not be in the market buying players in January'12 or next summer. In Jan'12 players from elite clubs will not want to join as they will miss the CL. In summer, due to Euro'12, the players will be overpriced. Unless we find someone who is a boyhood Manchester United fan....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 9, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Unless we find someone who is a boyhood Manchester United fan....


Robbie "Whichever club I join, I'm a boyhood fan" Keane.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2011)

I was wondering if the legends parade,etc. will be included in the coverage of the anniversary game tomorrow.Turns out, the game is not on TV at all


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank god for Asia wide broadcast.


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I was wondering if the legends parade,etc. will be included in the coverage of the anniversary game tomorrow.Turns out, the game is not on TV at all



Chances of streams are low then? What time is the game? I might be able to catch it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2011)

8:30 pm.Streams will be lesser than usual but still there will be a fair few.


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2011)

> A little bit of Tevez out the door.
> A little bit of Vidic on the floor.
> A little a bit of Nasri on the side.
> A little bit of Rooney shooting wide.
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TLPv5tDrVNw[/YOUTUBE]

The South American lads need to improve their English.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 9, 2011)

Feeling very sad that United are out of the CL and VIdic out too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2011)

The statues have been unveiled.



Spoiler



*p.twimg.com/AgO1iWwCAAALnRC.jpg:large
*p.twimg.com/AgO6_8QCIAEMEhH.jpg
*p.twimg.com/AgO4lH7CQAI5y1A.jpg:large


An emotional Henry greeted by the chants of "sign him up". Love how Arsenal picked his Tottenham celebration for the statue.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 9, 2011)

Quality statue. 
Considering how Fulham had made their statue, was prepared for something funny 



Spoiler



*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2011/4/3/1301834481878/Michael-Jackson-Statue--007.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Ajax were 3 points clear of Lyon with equal head to head (both 0-0 games), with Ajax having a goal difference of +3 and Lyon having a goal difference of -4.
> Ajax had to play Madrid, a game where they had two clear cut goals denied, while Lyon scored 6 goals in the second half in space of 20 minutes or something, and Lyon went through on GD while Ajax were knocked out.
> And Lyon had scored only 2 goals before this game that was the home against against Zagreb. Zagreb had been woeful in the entire group stage, and had also a man sent off during a Lyon game.
> 
> ...


ahh thank you for explaining the scenario..wow what are the odds??No wonder people found it suspicious...

btw will they be showing the liverpool game tom or the arsenal game??one is already booked for utd,i am sure....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 9, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> ahh thank you for explaining the scenario..wow what are the odds??No wonder people found it suspicious...
> 
> btw will they be showing the liverpool game tom or the arsenal game??one is already booked for utd,i am sure....



Liverpool. On Star Sports I think.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Liverpool. On Star Sports I think.



Thanks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 10, 2011)

So many familiar faces welcoming the Arsenal XI on the pitch.Amazing moment.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 10, 2011)

We can't score to save our lives, can we?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely battered Everton but just couldn't finish.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 10, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Absolutely battered Everton but just couldn't finish.


Hope you had a good time in our territory of "not being able to finish" for 45mins. Was good to see you.

Just left that club, me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 10, 2011)

OMG sensational goal RvP


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 10, 2011)

And we have our share of hitting the woodwork this time via Wright-Philips though. 

3 points all that matter.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 10, 2011)

Phew.
In the top 4 for the first time this season.


----------



## Krow (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant goal RVP!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 10, 2011)

Have a feeling Chelsea will beat City. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 10, 2011)

*26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvzzdm1gn01r4gjpgo1_400.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 10, 2011)

Have to say the standard of refereeing this season is woeful, hard to believe but they have been even worse than ever before.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 10, 2011)

EyeOfTheGuy on Twitter: "Alex Song must surely be recognised now as the best in his position in the league? World class again today."



Liverpool_fan said:


> Have a feeling Chelsea will beat City. Hope I'm wrong though.


..ok..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 10, 2011)

Arsenalist: Arsenal Video Highlights

Wow. Just wow. Thierry Henry would have been proud.


----------



## Krow (Dec 10, 2011)

The man is just brilliant.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 11, 2011)

I can watch that goal all day.

Must have watched it like 20 times.It's all about RvP's technique.He had it under control all the time and knew exactly where to place the volley.

El Clasico underway.My bet is on Madrid.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 11, 2011)

^^
to lose


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 11, 2011)

Mourinho and CR7 got beaten again. 1-3 this time.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 11, 2011)

Good that Barca won, keeps interest in the La Liga.


----------



## Krow (Dec 11, 2011)

Real. Even if I wanted them to win for once. CL will also be interesting.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 11, 2011)

Larsson really is the best FK taker in the PL.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 11, 2011)

Another game. Another one with shitty refereeing all over.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 11, 2011)

finally spurs losing...for a change...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 11, 2011)

With Spurs losing,we can just about afford dropping points at City.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> With Spurs losing,we can just about afford dropping points at City.



Hmmm.....

Stoke City 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur | Premier League match report | Football | The Guardian



> "The referee's not made mistakes because he meant to," Redknapp said. "He just had a bad day. So did the linesman. He'll look at it tonight when his wife's making him a bacon sandwich and think: 'What have I done there?'"


While he may have a point but lolwut?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2011)

*p.twimg.com/Agcu6iVCEAAbMkk.jpg

Nicolas Anelka has signed for Shanghai Shenhua. OFFICIAL!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *p.twimg.com/Agcu6iVCEAAbMkk.jpg
> 
> Nicolas Anelka has signed for Shanghai Shenhua. OFFICIAL!


*static6.businessinsider.com/~~/f?id=4aa6d4c72f083539663624ef


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2011)

Andre Santos out for 3 months after surgery.Gibbs 2 weeks away.
Santos to undergo surgery on right ankle | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


----------



## iinfi (Dec 12, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *p.twimg.com/Agcu6iVCEAAbMkk.jpg
> 
> Nicolas Anelka has signed for Shanghai Shenhua. OFFICIAL!



good riddance ....
Paulo Ferreira is still in the squad .... huh!!



> Years	Team	Apps†	(Gls)†
> 1996–1997	Paris Saint-Germain	10	(1)
> 1997–1999	Arsenal	65	(23)
> 1999–2000	Real Madrid	19	(2)
> ...



Dear Anelka, 
We thank you for your services. Thank you for standing up & giving your best in each game. 
Our best wishes on all of your future endeavours. 
Cheers,
Chelsea FC


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Andre Santos out for 3 months after surgery.Gibbs 2 weeks away.
> Santos to undergo surgery on right ankle | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com



who's your cover then for santos??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 12, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> who's your cover then for santos??



Van Persie.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> who's your cover then for santos??



Vermaelen>Miquel>Van Persie.

That's 2 CBs and a striker playing out of position though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 13, 2011)

BBC Sport - Sir Chris Hoy caught up in Chris Foy controversy on Twitter



*twitter.com/#!/chrishoy

Bloody hell 



> RIOTS RETURN TO TOTTENHAM: "100's of youths dressed in Spurs shirts have destroyed & burned all Bicycles in the area"


Brilliant.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2011)

'El Cashico' is up next. Hold on tight.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 13, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> 'El Cashico' is up next. Hold on tight.



The Oil Firm?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2011)

^ Good one. I'll note that down for future use.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 13, 2011)

André Villas-Boas in his post match conference. "Why Always Me"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> BBC Sport - Sir Chris Hoy caught up in Chris Foy controversy on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only Spurs fans...

Lol it's 1-0 already.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 13, 2011)

ex-Arsenal and Barcelona star Thierry Henry approached by Everton manager David Moyes for January loan deal - Transfer News - MirrorFootball.co.uk


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2011)

he's better than Carroll.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah won't mind him on loan to be very honest.
But seriously Everton? The Henry at Everton? Cracks me up  David Moyes can dream on.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2011)

can see Chelsea winning this. City have outclassed them though. But second half is gonna be better for Chelsea.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2011)

1-1 at HT.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2011)

kl@w-24 said:


> 1-1 at ht.


 

LUMPLLAAAAAARD...>!!!!11!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 13, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Have a feeling Chelsea will beat City. Hope I'm wrong though.



Right I was.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2011)

2-1.... That's how you do it, red wanks. 

Gary Neville will cry himself to sleep tonight. 

Sorry, sorry MunYoonytid. Sorry, sorry MunYoonytid.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow much needed win.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 13, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Gary Neville will cry himself to sleep tonight.


His team made up 3 points on City this weekend. They're just 2 points off them now. Doubt he will be arsed really. He'll be happy in fact.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2011)

To the 'fans' who just read up the morning's headlines and start spouting froth:

"YOU'RE GETTING SHOCKED IN THE MORNIIING!".





Liverpool_fan said:


> His team made up 3 points on City this weekend. They're just 2 points off them now. Doubt he will be arsed really.



Who cares about his team? The 'tached twunt will at least shut the feck up about AVB, tactics and defense for a few weeks now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 13, 2011)

Hate to go on like a broken record but this is another game of poor officiating. I guess there's no point of pointing that out.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Who cares about his team? The 'tached twunt will at least shut the feck up about AVB, tactics and defense for a few weeks now.


I'll be honest, he has normally been spot on as a pundit with the criticism and I am not sure why AVB has singled him out. OK the David Luiz PS comment was OTT but what he meant was right, Luiz barely showed positional discipline.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> 2-1.... That's how you do it, red wanks.
> 
> Gary Neville will cry himself to sleep tonight.
> 
> Sorry, sorry MunYoonytid. Sorry, sorry MunYoonytid.



lol..utd will be the most happiest out of this result...they will thank your ass for this favour...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2011)

Shows how hard it is to go a season unbeaten.No slipping up, even on off days. 
Arsene Wenger's invincibles.*bows*




*sports.yahoo.com/soccer/blog/dirty...demands-free-pizza-begs-girls-?urn=sow-wp7393


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 13, 2011)

He is an idiot of the biggest order. Laughing in the 1 minute silence for Gary Speed. Pathetic.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WNdakb96MPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 13, 2011)

Darren Fletcher has taken an extended break from football because of chronic illness.Hope he recovers soon.Sad stuff.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 13, 2011)

Sad to see. Markus Babbel suffered from a similar situation too.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 13, 2011)

yeah apparently the sickness he had before was ulcerative colitis....did some research & damn i don't wish this disease upon anyone...but u could make out it was serious as he had lost a lot of weight...



Liverpool_fan said:


> Sad to see. Markus Babbel suffered from a similar situation too.



oh was it the same disease..damn didn't know...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 13, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> oh was it the same disease..damn didn't know...


Disease isn't the same, similar situation. Guillain-Barré syndrome in case of Babbel, but he couldn't play for a year and that ended his Anfield career, though he went on to play for Blackburn and Stuttgart.
Good luck to Darren Fletcher. Hope he recovers.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 14, 2011)

What is the latest rumour going around? Tevez linked to Tottenumb...??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2011)

There is no player Harry Redknapp doesn't want to buy/wasn't in for sometime in his career.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 14, 2011)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/14/article-2073838-0F2A483700000578-782_636x347.jpg

RONALDOOOOOO!!! ZIZOU!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 14, 2011)

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg858/scaled.php?tn=0&server=858&filename=ql2lu.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 14, 2011)

Maka!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Maka!!!



Did you take the pictures on your photoblog ?


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/hG3NZ.png



Got it from TE.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 15, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Did you take the pictures on your photoblog ?



Yup. All of them. Any good? 



ico said:


> *i.imgur.com/hG3NZ.png
> 
> 
> 
> Got it from TE.



Typical red wank plastic.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol this warrants a forum invasion just to rub salt in his wound.


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2011)

too bad that thread is locked.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 16, 2011)

CL draw in 20 mins.I bet ManU get away with an easy draw again.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 16, 2011)

^ LOLwut?


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 16, 2011)

*@Arsenal_Gunners*
*www.dailyhaha.com/_pics/I_see_what_you_did_cat.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Milan v Arsenal!*

*Napoli v Chelsea.*

Full draw:



> 11.22am: Marseille v Inter.
> 
> 11.21am: Zenit v Benfica.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 16, 2011)

Probably the hardest draw we could have got but at least we aren't going to Russia.

Good memories.
[YOUTUBE]kme_BGrm7fw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 16, 2011)

decent draws there..even the napoli one is interesting...


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> My God What a strike by fabregas
> 
> Its 1-0 to the Arsenal.AC needs 2 goals in 5 mins
> 
> ...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 16, 2011)

It's United Vs. Ajax.

But it's Citeh Vs. Porto...

Two difficult ties. Let's see how Mancini handles this too. 

And Stoke City Vs. Valencia.

Ex Gunner Bendtner arrested .

Sunderland players Lee Cattermole and Nicklas Bendtner arrested | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

John Utaka - Official Website


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 16, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Ex Gunner Bendtner arrested .
> 
> Sunderland players Lee Cattermole and Nicklas Bendtner arrested | Football | guardian.co.uk



He has gone completely on the twat mode.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 16, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> It's United Vs. Ajax.
> 
> But it's Citeh Vs. Porto...
> 
> ...



u are excited about europa..ehh...  

bendtner has been getting into a lot of trouble lately...from the pizza **** to now this...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 16, 2011)

United handed somewhat of a glamour tie in the EL to ease their pain.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Zlatan Ibrahimović* vs  *Van Persie*

\m/


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 18, 2011)

oh boy chelsea drew....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 18, 2011)

Wigan got a point.Didn't expect that.

Chelsea should cut their losses by selling Torres and signing an able replacement like Bendtner


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 18, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Wigan got a point.Didn't expect that.
> 
> Chelsea should cut their losses by selling Torres and signing an able replacement like Bendtner



i have a feeling chelsea would go after cavani...just a hunch...


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2011)

ico said:


> John Utaka - Official Website



visit this lol website and check out "Utaka in Pictures" gallery ffs.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2011)

Santos getting bummed by Barca.

Disappointing result but a good performance.Just lacked a little bit of quality in attack.

City announced Nasri as the MOTM. 
Right on Chelsea's footsteps.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 19, 2011)

joe hart made all the difference...


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 19, 2011)

A decent effort but hardluck.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well,can't win em all.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 19, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> u are excited about europa..ehh...



You must be very much excited about your Italian job in the next round of the UCL.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2011)

Europa League is seriously a very underrated tournament. While UEFA did absolutely kill it, and no fan of a top team would wish to see their team in it but it amazes me when the likes of Spurs and Villa fans tend to call it beneath them. Ok.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2011)

Our good form of late has papered over an injury crisis creeping up in the defence.All 4 full backs are injured and now a CB filling in for them is injured.
Talk of calling back Bartley from his loan.We will soon know when Gibbs is back as well.


----------



## Krow (Dec 19, 2011)

Knowing Wenger, he will probably bring Adams out of retirement and ask him to fill in.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 19, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> you must be very much excited about your italian job in the next round of the ucl.



lol... 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Our good form of late has papered over an injury crisis creeping up in the defence.All 4 full backs are injured and now a CB filling in for them is injured.
> Talk of calling back Bartley from his loan.We will soon know when Gibbs is back as well.



yeah quite sad situation this for arsenal...how long is J Djourou laid off for??Wasn't gibbs supposed to be fit by now?will he be fit for the next game...what about sagna as well??


----------



## Krow (Dec 19, 2011)

DJ is said to be out for three weeks.

And we'll find out soon when the others are returning. All because of that oversized hut in White Hart Lane. Sagna never gets injured otherwise.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Chelsea Reserves 4 - 0 Arsenal Reserves.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 20, 2011)

Meh. Just beat the Spuds, Ok?

Of course Wigan have always been a PITA for us. Must win for us as well.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 20, 2011)

*a.yfrog.com/img615/2448/ufmuc.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 20, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Chelsea Reserves 4 - 0 Arsenal Reserves.



isn't lukaku playing for the reserves??How is he doing?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

^ Scored 4 in the last 3 games, I think. Piazon scored as well. And Chalobah!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 20, 2011)

Best goal ever.
[YOUTUBE]wXb8RjGLcZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't miss this one! 2011 gallery:

The Gallery 2011: Readers' review of the year | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2011)

LFC fan in 3..2...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 21, 2011)

suarez banned for 8 games...****ing hell...

Luis Suarez banned for eight games by FA - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2011)

Let's see how many games JT gets.

Lol LFC's statement- 'But some of his best friends are black!!!!'

The statement has been taken down. You can't make this up.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 21, 2011)

8 games. Pool are screwed.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 21, 2011)

i swear...that means carroll gets some play time...ahh crap..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 21, 2011)

Tony Adams said:
			
		

> "I think that a significant factor, 90 per cent, in why we achieved so much is that Danny Fiszman invested £50m in the club and we were able to go to the next level. I got my first decent contract at the club, so did David Seaman, we were able to bring in Dennis Bergkamp - and that was before Arsène arrived - David Platt, Patrick Vieira, Nicolas Anelka, and were able to pay them - top players from around the world. I'd like to feel that a good manager can get the best out of those players once you've got them, but more often than not, if you've got the best players you win the League."



Ahem...


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2011)

how much did Abramovich pay to put that Latina doctor on the bench?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 21, 2011)

^ Dunno. I think she came free with AVB.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> LFC fan in 3..2...



Yes?

Without any evidence either in the camera or any other player/ref, with all the cultural differences, the FA has booked the player. Very, very dissapointing, and this shows how much the FA stinks. 

Good chance for Carroll to shine.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2011)

Surely Suarez being guilty means the police will have a look in as well.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Surely Suarez being deemed guilty by FA means the police will have a look in as well.


Fixed. 

There's no evidence of Suarez being a racist at all. The FA has gone entirely on the word of one man.


----------



## ico (Dec 21, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Dunno. I think she came free with AVB.


We need to see more of her during matches. Injuries to Chelsea players would do.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2011)

Wayne Bridge to Arsenal on loan? Please no!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2011)

Guillem Balague Football Website | Barcelona pay initial instalment to seal Neymar deal

What the...?


----------



## Krow (Dec 21, 2011)

Rather play Coquelin at LB than get Bridge. If we want to get someone, we should get Baines.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2011)

Raheem Sterling is apparently going to become a dad at the age of 17. 
Reminds me of Wilshere.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2011)

Wilshere was allowed to drink atleast, at 19.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2011)

Luis Suarez: The fan view - Liverpool FC


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2011)

JT to face criminal charges.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 21, 2011)

Makes you wonder why the FA are not making their own internal investigations on him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 21, 2011)

They are investigating it but they can't comment until the police are done.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Any players we are being linked to.

Only hearing about Arshavin back to Zenith rumours.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 22, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Any players we are being linked to.
> 
> Only hearing about Arshavin back to Zenith rumours.



Why sell the Bargain of the century/millenium? 

stevenwyeth Steven Wyeth
1st black player to represent England on Suarez/Evra case. Viv Anderson believes you "have to allow" for cultural differences #MUFC #LFC

stevenwyeth Steven Wyeth
Viv Anderson on Suarez/Evra: "If somebody said something that in their culture isn't as bad as we take it to be you have to allow for that"

(BBC Sports reporter)

Fair play to him. One of the few who talks sense.

Uruguay unites behind Luis SuÃ¡rez after 'excessive, absurd' ban | Football | guardian.co.uk

Heh you xenophobic English twats, this is going to go far.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2011)

Funny you call them xenophobic on the same day they charged their own captain.

LFC players training with Suarez shirts?Pathetic stuff


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 22, 2011)

FA haven't charged Terry, that's the CPS. FA who could have independently acted on their own instead of waiting for police investigation. Nothing was stopping them.

How is that pathetic? We are showing support to our player. Someone who's being attacked from every side from pathetic English rags labelling him as a "racist" with absolutely no proof of the same.
It's time for everyone from the club to supprort Luis. We wouldn't tolerate any character assasination based on a verdict from a questionable association with no proof shown.

Joint statement from LFC players - Liverpool FC



> Luis Suarez is our teammate and our friend and as a group of players we are shocked and angered that he has been found guilty by the FA.
> 
> We totally support Luis and we want the world to know that. We know he is not racist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2011)

It's pathetic because he is the guilty party, not a victim.

Re: Terry Like I said in one of my previous posts- FA have been investigating.
BBC Sport - John Terry to face police investigation over race allegations


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 22, 2011)

How is Suarez a guilty party? How do YOU know?
Do you have a transcript?
A Video?
An Audio Log?

You've seen fvck all, you've heard fvck all, and you are simply taking the word of an organisation with questionable ethics, and a player who has played race cards before.

And you want to claim that the entire club, the players, the staff, King Kenny are all a bunch of liars? You have another thing coming there.

An accusation of racism is a serious, serious allegation. It's a massive defamation of character. 
Massive. Defamation. Of. Character.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You've seen fvck all, you've heard fvck all, and you are simply taking the word of an organisation with questionable ethics, and a player who has played race cards before.
> 
> And you want to claim that the entire club, the players, the staff, King Kenny are all a bunch of liars? You have another thing coming there.



Yes.
unless you want to say
CONSPIRACY!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 22, 2011)

No the only thing I claim is inconsistency, and gross incompetency. And the fact that FA want to play politics with FIFA so that they can get a moral high ground over FIFA/UEFA/Blatter so that they show the world they are "holier than thou",etc.

*www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/dec/21/luis-suarez-racism-gordon-taylor?newsfeed=true



> "No one can say the FA have ducked this issue and bearing in mind outcry in this country over Sepp Blatter's remarks it sends out an important message. This is a timely reminder for the FA, the PFA and the clubs to continue education programmes particularly for players coming from abroad: it is never right to make reference to a person's skin colour or nationality."


Sums it all up.

And you can post your point without acting like a tool. Keep that "Conspiracy" pisstake to yourself.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2011)

RvP 1-0
Equals Henry's 34 goals in a calender year.



Liverpool_fan said:


> An accusation of racism is a serious, serious allegation. It's a massive defamation of character.
> Massive. Defamation. Of. Character.



Well then they can always go to court.Also this is why I believe the verdict is correct,it's a very serious matter,they wouldn't want to fvck up here.
And if acting against racism gives the FA the moral high ground etc. then all the better.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 22, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> RvP 1-0
> Well then they can always go to court.


That's probably what will be done. In the meantime we have every right to defend our player. 

It's not random group of fans who are showing support, it's the entire club who is behind Luis.

The club is not so naive to send such a massive statement, if proven wrong it would be a massive, massive egg on the face on the club, and no matter how much you want that to happen, it's not going to.
And there's a small matter of the Uruguyan FA being involved. Of course they are bunch of liars and racists too. And obvious trolling is as obvious as the troll's club winning nothing this season.



> I believe the verdict is correct,it's a very serious matter,they wouldn't want to fvck up here.


That applies to Liverpool Football club as well. It's a serious matter. For a club of our standard, we would not be doing this just for the heck of it.



> And if acting against racism gives them the moral high ground etc. then all the better.


If it's actually racism we are talking about and not cultural misunderstanding/BS allegations.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2011)

GET IN!!!!!!!!!WOSSSSSSi!

Now Benayoun sticking up for Robin.He should have started the game.

Very hard fought victory.Didn't think we were going to win it after 1-1 to be honest.


----------



## ico (Dec 22, 2011)

job done.

Love Yossi.

btw, nice dive by van Persie.  *Arsenalist: Arsenal Video Highlights*

why the refs are so retarded?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 22, 2011)

Wigan. Always a guarantee for us to drop points. 

More of our failure. Penalties what a joke.

Not good enough.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 22, 2011)

F365's Mediawatch rips into Liverpool and doesn't let go:

The Page That Has Briefly Poked Our Head Out | Football365 | Mediawatch




As for Terry, if he is charged by the police he faces a max 2500 GBP fine.
Of course, the FA could damage him much more severely. And Chelsea _might _have to act like they did with Mutu.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2011)

Yossi has had his special ability unlocked at Arsenal - The Jerusalem jump.


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

Liverpool are going to rue these dropped points. Beating the bigger teams alone is not enough.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2011)

> "@T_Vermaelen05: Great win today! I wasn t easy. Thanks to @YossiBenayoun15!! U saved me today mate!"


Haha. The team spirit is at its best since the early days of 2007-08 season. But we are running out of steam somewhat with so many injuries and lack of quality backup in some areas.January spending is needed to sustain the recent form.

Arsenal vs Wolves moved to 27th.Hope it will be on TV.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> Liverpool are going to rue these dropped points. Beating the bigger teams alone is not enough.


Like we do every year. It's a huge problem and doesn't seem to go away at all.
Though we do better in second half of a season, let's see. We certainly aren't favourites for top 4 for sure.


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

I wouldn't count you lot out yet.  But yes, you might rue these dropped points in May.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 22, 2011)

BBC Sport - Alan Hansen apologises for TV remark

Honestly, I only learnt today that "coloured" is a racist term.

What's In A Word? The Furore Over Luis Suarez's Racism Ban Betrays A Lack Of Cultural Understanding In The English Premier League's Multi-National Playground - Goal.com

Good article. Bizzare the goal.com can come up with good articles in times like these when it's easier to just blindly slag off.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 22, 2011)

FA has proved that they are bigger jokers than FIFA and UEFA..
..
Spurs are likely to win today with a 2 or 3 goal margin  ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 23, 2011)

i say chelsea 2-1


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 23, 2011)

2-0 to Chelsea. Bent to score a hat trick.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 23, 2011)

Bale ripping Chelsea defence apart.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 23, 2011)

1-1 at HT. Ivanovic, Mikel off injured. Defence threadbare.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 23, 2011)

Good (mid)week for St.Library FC, it seems.

Never-say-die John Terry ignores brickbats and does what he does best | Football | The Guardian

The Braveheart. The Lion. England's Warrior. John The Man Terry.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 23, 2011)

^ At least he didn't use his hands to block a goalbound shot. Just his back.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 23, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ At least he didn't use his hands to block a goalbound shot. Just his back.



How is that relevant? I am just pointing to the utter, utter bias of the English media.
John Terry with a good performance after his charges - Lionheart.
Liverpool FC wearing Suarez shirts to put across a point that he is not a racist - Liverpool FC condoning racism.
Incredible really.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 23, 2011)

^ Bias? If there's any bias, it's against Terry. The English media always looks for excuses to relieve him of the England captaincy.

The only reason he is being applauded for his on-field performance today is because Liverpool FC embarrassed themselves thanks to the manner in which they've been acting since the incident.

Dalglish missed no opportunity to talk about the Suarez issue, kept dropping little tid-bits for the press and when the verdict was finally announced, Liverpool FC acted in a thoroughly childish manner, as so brilliantly pointed out by Mediawatch (refer the link I pasted earlier).

As if that was not enough, the PR department of Liverpool FC decided to let their players wear Suarez7 T-shirts. Unfeckingbelievable. What exactly were they trying to show? Solidarity? Trying to prove that Suarez is not racist? If only T-shirts could say so much.

What they actually managed to do was to make the entire country cringe in disgust and disbelief. The issue was never whether 'Suarez is a racist'. It was whether 'Suarez used racist language against Evra'. I won't go into the details but he has been found guilty and punished. The players need to get that into their thick skulls.

In such circumstances, all Chelsea had to do was say and do nothing that would attract the ire of the media. And they managed to do it quite well. If we'd warmed up in JT26 T-shirts, the headlines would have been 100X worse than what Liverpool are being subjected to.


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2011)

cool story bro.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 23, 2011)

^ I'm looking for a publisher.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 23, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Bias? If there's any bias, it's against Terry. The English media always looks for excuses to relieve him of the England captaincy.


Bullsh!t.



> The only reason he is being applauded for his on-field performance today is because Liverpool FC embarrassed themselves thanks to the manner in which they've been acting since the incident.


How have the club "embarrassed" themshelves? If your family member has been charged in a wrong manner and you're supporting your family member, you are embarassing yourself? What a load of shite.
Anyone who are embarrassing themselves are the idiots who failed to understand the point of the T-shirt and only re-affirming their thickness and with how much ease they are influenced by the joke of the English media.



> Dalglish missed no opportunity to talk about the Suarez issue, kept dropping little tid-bits for the press and when the verdict was finally announced, Liverpool FC acted in a thoroughly childish manner, as so brilliantly pointed out by Mediawatch (refer the link I pasted earlier).


The club has to to respond to the racist allegation to Luis. Did you look at the back page of the Mirror? "RACIST" in big big font. An absolute stinker by the idiotic rag, trying to absolutely destroy the reputation of a man based on fvck-all evidence.


Spoiler



*s1-03.twitpicproxy.com/photos/large/477045116.jpg



Dropping little tid-bits? The club's manager has to respond against the pathetic witch hunt by the English Wankers. 
Now that you yet again mention that idiotic article on an absolute joke of a football website, I have to respond. The article is just a load of pisstake and just for the heck of getting attention and cheap laughs, is digging into the massive statement by the club. The article can be easily ripped off its arse, if I'm bothered. You're only embarrassing yourself by basing your arguments on a pisstake of an article.



> As if that was not enough, the PR department of Liverpool FC decided to let their players wear Suarez7 T-shirts. Unfeckingbelievable. What exactly were they trying to show? Solidarity? Trying to prove that Suarez is not racist? If only T-shirts could say so much.


Yes the club is simply trying to point out that Suarez is not a racist. Is that so hard to understand? Really? Really? Or are you being thick on purpose?
Oh no you will ignore the statements made the club, the players and the manager, and make your own imprecise conclusions.



> What they actually managed to do was to make the entire country cringe in disgust and disbelief. The issue was never whether 'Suarez is a racist'. It was whether 'Suarez used racist language against Evra'. I won't go into the details but he has been found guilty and punished. The players need to get that into their thick skulls.


Funny you mentioned, "What they actually managed to do was to make the entire country cringe in disgust and disbelief.", that's the exact reaction of the people from Uruguay.
The core issue is far more deeper than racism or racist language. It's the absolute intolerance and lack of understanding of other cultures by the buffoons of FA in a cosmopoliton league.

This is what the PFA chief had a say.
PFA chief Gordon Taylor blasts Liverpool's Luis Suarez defence - ESPN Soccernet


> "A lot has been made about different cultures and what is deemed to be racist abuse there," Taylor told the Telegraph. "But the point is, if it isn't wrong to make reference to somebody's skin colour [in another country] in this way, it should be.
> "When it comes to banter between players, I think it is pretty clear that to make reference to somebody's nationality, or the colour of their skin, is wrong regardless of where the player has come from in the world.
> 
> "I've travelled the world a lot and this defence that it is okay to make reference to the colour of somebody's skin in South America in a jovial manner, well I've not heard that before. In the past we've been told that spitting [at someone] is common in South America and I've not seen that either.


Beggars belief. So the chief of the PFA is trying to play the cards of HIS ignorance and his absolute failure to understand the South American culture? Is that a joke?
WTF is about that spitting crap? How the hell is this wanker a chief?



> "Maybe our standards are so high because we have such a multicultural society and such a multicultural game, but that is only right. That does not mean our standards are too politically correct or anything like that."


This is the most pathetic quote I have ever heard. Seriously are they trying to play a moral high-ground over an entire country now? What does he mean to say the Englishmen are more 'civilized' than South Americans? Seriously?



			
				Kl@w said:
			
		

> In such circumstances, all Chelsea had to do was say and do nothing that would attract the ire of the media. And they managed to do it quite well. If we'd warmed up in JT26 T-shirts, the headlines would have been 100X worse than what Liverpool are being subjected to.


Lol? Hasn't your manager delivered "tid-bits" on the issue? In your case, there is clear cut evidence, in ours there's none. OK that may not clear cut at least I can't make it out, but the entire episode hangs by that "evidence".

And look here
Liverpool shirts supporting Luis SuÃ¡rez 'shameful', says Paul McGrath | Football | The Guardian

Is this the same Paul McGrath who defended his old boss Ron Atkinson after his "nigger" utterance? Wow. And now that wanker has the audacity to scathingly attack Glen who has far more idea on what he is doing that him someone in his words 'I'd hold my breath in games so they could not smell the drink'

This is going beyond a joke. The English media have absolutely ignored the core issue of context, and intent and painted Suarez as a "racist", with even Evra and FA conceding he isn't. And I am supposed to pretend there's no media wankfest?

This case is winding me up, we have not only the case that the moronic media and the FA has shown an absolute ignorance of context/culture and without considering that and everything, has labelled racist abuse charges on Suarez, when the there can be that the interpretation in his native country is not racist at all and there is an absolutely no racism involved here.
The funny thing is no-one really knows what really happened, apart from Suarez, Evra, FA and the clubs involved. Yet the English media and the fans are making their own interpretations, writing moronic articles, and spreading pure shite. 
An average reader would lap it all up, and regardless of the difference in culture, Suarez has been deemed racist, and this is something which is beyond pathetic.

It's even more pathetic to see Indians actually not even trying to understand this difference. Picture this, you as an Indian have no idea that what is acceptable here, that is say the word - gadha is not acceptable in say a hypothetical country called M where it's the worst possible racist abuse. Now you are being held guilty because of that, and now your reputation is of being a racist.
But is the person really guilty though? To add to woes, your family protested this and wore T-shirts and sent public statements that your family member is not a racist, but what happens, people of M deem the entire family racists and call them a disgrace to the society. Their chiefs further sends statements of them society being more multicultured than yours.
I don't know but I don't find all this acceptable, this is exactly what is happening and seriously pathetic to the extreme.
Heck forget about that and anything, someone who names is son "Kalu" in India is automatically a racist I suppose or making racist abuse?

No one knows what happened here. Neither do the Cockneys or Mancs who would love to throw dirt nor do the overly defensive Liverpool fans. But the fact that is happening is that the entire media who know sh!te about the issue are already making their judgements and without understanding the stand of Liverpool Football Club, they are already sprouting shite about the club, the manager, the players and more specifically Luis.

What's worse than racism would be a incorrect assertion of those charges without considering every factor in it. Being deemed guilty by people without proof and only speculation is moronic to the extreme. I have my own experience with that.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 23, 2011)

^ Looks like I got under your skin. 

Doesn't matter though; I know if Terry gets charged all hell will break loose. Then everyone will forget about this episode.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 23, 2011)

No not you mate, it's just the way the thing is handled especially by the media. I do apologize for ranting but seriously I am extremely pissed off at all this.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol
Vote Suarez 2011's best Premiership Player
That ended well...
*www.redcafe.net/f7/rawk-goes-into-meltdown-2011-2012-a-333736/index69.html
*images.redcafe.net/images/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 23, 2011)

Worked with Raul last season 



> And supporters of all other clubs will look at both sets of fans, shake their heads and think what a bunch of whoppers.


 How true.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 23, 2011)

Rafael van der Vaart injury rules Tottenham star out for Christmas run-in | Mail Online

Spurs' wheels coming off?



Liverpool_fan said:


> Worked with Raul last season
> 
> 
> How true.



A few gooner bloggers were asking to vote for RvP unaware of the fact that a dick measuring competition was going on between the two forums.
Anyway Redcafe has rigged polls before by setting up bots(Miss Albania)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 23, 2011)

To be entirely fair, the Facebook and other social communities of both clubs would have had more influence on the outcome on the poll than two online forums. Aside from scripts/lame repeated voting,etc.
Somehow all polls are rigged, seeing KDE getting less votes for 1000EUR grant than 1000 other organizations was clear indicator.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 23, 2011)

Player of 2011 poll | Sky Sports | Shows | Goals On Sunday
lol looks like they found the bot.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 23, 2011)

loooool

*www1.skysports.com/football/news/11096/7388884/Your-Premier-pick

Another rigged poll with our number advantage for the Liverpool entry, number plus bot advantage for Manc entry and the deserving winner being an Arse entry.

We have nice numbers though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 24, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ~rant~


I don't know why are you getting wound up by the rags.No sane person is calling him a racist.He did use racial abuse and rightly got penalized for it,but this doesn't make him a racist.Anyway I don't buy into the difference of culture stuff.Ignorance is no excuse.He should have known better.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 24, 2011)

Well there are not many "sane persons" in football to be very honest.....
FA could have handled this a lot better even with a ban. This is a really, really sensitive issue on both sides.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 24, 2011)

So could have Liverpool and Dalglish.Made it twice as worse with the initial statement.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 24, 2011)

Think the club has acted spot on apart from the some parts of the official statements like "he has played with black players" and "It is also our opinion that the accusation by this particular player was not credible - certainly no more credible than his prior unfounded accusations." on Evra on the official statement which is an incorrect assertion and the last statement on him on the very statement.

Maybe we should have done better there. Perhaps should have had the words "Suarez is Not a racist" on the T-shirt.

In my opinion though we are getting very over the top and misunderstood reactions from all quarters from our reaction.


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2011)

This video might help you to get over it, negrita.

[YOUTUBE]sHyeRiIEK0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 24, 2011)

ico said:


> This video might help you to get over it, negrita.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sHyeRiIEK0M[/YOUTUBE]



lol..who is this guy??This is some of the funniest **** i have ever seen...lol what a signing...some of the worst crosses ever seen...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 24, 2011)

An interesting article on the issue.
Calling a Negro a Negro - Commentary - Jamaica Gleaner - Friday | December 23, 2011

The picture that shows the caring side of John Terry as he poses in Hamleys with a black baby | Mail Online


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> lol..who is this guy??This is some of the funniest **** i have ever seen...lol what a signing...some of the worst crosses ever seen...


£7 million well spent.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 24, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/dQFvU.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 24, 2011)

Arsenal are being linked strongly with Thierry Henry and Podolski.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 24, 2011)

Podolski will be a super LWF.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 24, 2011)

He didn't have the best of times with Bayern...


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2011)

I am protesting against Suarez's ban by wearing an Umbro trouser which has a huge FA logo on it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 25, 2011)

ico said:


> I am protesting against Suarez's ban by wearing an Umbro trouser which has a huge FA logo on it.



lmao..lol 

Chelsea decide against John Terry-supporting T-shirts - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 25, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Rafael van der Vaart injury rules Tottenham star out for Christmas run-in | Mail Online
> 
> Spurs' wheels coming off?


Presposterous?

Tottenham's Rafael van der Vaart set to face Norwich after injury boost | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 26, 2011)

Same old Harry Redknapp.Trying to con people.

People slate the Emirates atmosphere,but all I can hear at the Chelsea game is murmuring and Fulham chants .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2011)

*Team:* Reina, Johnson, Agger, Skrtel, Enrique, Maxi, Henderson, Adam, Downing, Carroll, Suarez.

*Subs:* Gerrard, Kuyt, Carragher, Doni, Shelvey, Kelly, Bellamy

Nice to see Maxi start, no Spearing in the squad is weird though.

Hope Gerrard gets some minutes in the pitch, so rare to see him on the pitch these days. :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't worry Chelsea,Roman will throw another hundred million pounds to buy you the 4th spot.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2011)

Seriously wtf?

Seriously we can't just score, and the passing today? Awful. Just awful.

If we drop points against these lot at home, no matter what we will be nowhere near top 4 at the end of the season.


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm watching this game and I hope Liverpool fans have got a reality check by now. Beginning of the season, these wankers were chest thumping how easily they are gonna make into Top 4.

Coming to the match, I think Blackburn will lose it by the 60th minute and then Liverpool can get back in. 20 matches to go, plenty of time.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 26, 2011)

The season was gona end with no silverware..
Now we wont have CL nxt season
not a good start for AVB
we sud get mourinho back


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2011)

iinfi said:


> The season was gona end with no silverware..
> Now we wont have CL nxt season
> not a good start for AVB
> we sud get mourinho back


may be you should get back to being a ManUre fan.  That's easier.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 26, 2011)

Berba putting himself up for sale.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2011)

Woeful. Shove top 4. 6th is the position we'll end in.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 26, 2011)

Wankys were right to believe in Kean.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2011)

5 points out of 21 against the likes of Sunderland, Norwich, Swansea, Blackburn, Stoke, Fulham, Wigan....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 26, 2011)

I hope Arsenal do the job tomorrow.Very often we mimic the results of our rivals on matchdays like this.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 26, 2011)

GAAAH!!!I DON'T ****ING BELIEVE IT...LIVERPOOL DREW AGAINST ****ING BLACKBURN...ARRGH!!THIS IS WORSE THAN HORSE **** FOR CRYING OUT LOUD...BAAH...I WANNA TEAR MYSELF APART...PERFORMANCE WAS ****...(ps:-Mods sry for the block letters,am truly pissed)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2011)

We are unbeaten at home in the league. Get the fvck in. Yay!!!


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> GAAAH!!!I DON'T ****ING BELIEVE IT...LIVERPOOL DREW AGAINST ****ING BLACKBURN...ARRGH!!THIS IS WORSE THAN HORSE **** FOR CRYING OUT LOUD...BAAH...I WANNA TEAR MYSELF APART...PERFORMANCE WAS ****...(ps:-Mods sry for the block letters,am truly pissed)






Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I hope Arsenal do the job tomorrow.Very often we mimic the results of our rivals on matchdays like this.


Exactly what I was gonna post.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't worry Liverpool would not be not even your rivals this season................But yeah you can mimic Chelsea for all you want.....


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 26, 2011)

Back after a long time. Good win for us, and with the amount of injuries we have we could'nt have finished the year in a better way.

But liverpool - wtf?  Kenny has almost the same record as Woy had, after spending a 100million more.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> But liverpool - wtf?  Kenny has almost the same record as Woy had, after spending a 100million more.



Lol nice wind up.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 26, 2011)

one LFC_Jack is pissed on twitter


> Dalglish Out!


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2011)

RAWK said:
			
		

> RAWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 26, 2011)

But seriously, gotta admit, all goalkeepers become Schmeichel-esque while playing against Liverpool at Anfield  Liverpool's finishing is awful too,despite dominating possession


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2011)

Kudos to the RAWK's server. How is it still up is beyond me...



XTerminator said:


> But seriously, gotta admit, all goalkeepers become Schmeichel-esque while playing against Liverpool at Anfield  Liverpool's finishing is awful too,despite dominating possession



Awful? Awful? Awful is an understatement. Our finishing makes Bendtner look like Messi.


----------



## Joker (Dec 26, 2011)

can someone show me kenny and hodgson stats???


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2011)

Jesus fvcking Christ.

I have wasted my night watching Stoke vs Aston Villa.

Don't know why?!?!?

I still can't sleep? Stoke City Effect.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 27, 2011)

ico said:


> Jesus fvcking Christ.
> 
> I have wasted my night watching Stoke vs Aston Villa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2011)

As if the game wasn't mouth watering enough on paper,it ended 0-0 too 

Good team.Good to have Yossi starting.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2011)

Gunners 1 Wolves 1

Wolves are really playing well and passing well too.


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2011)

you aren't even watching the game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2011)

ico said:


> you aren't even watching the game.



Even their site says the score i said isnt wrong.
Wolverhampton Wanderers | System | Error Page | Error
ok I am channel surfing and posting at forum at same time.


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2011)

Like I told you, you are/were not watching the match.

We'll end up drawing or losing. Pretty obvious. Can't score for sh!t despite dominating possession.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2011)

Mimicked them alright.Cant fault the performance though.Just one of those days.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 27, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I hope Arsenal do the job tomorrow.Very often we mimic the results of our rivals on matchdays like this.



lol...well guessed...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2011)

League football is funny like that.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 27, 2011)

arses played well .. but ....burji pav cudnt score ....bad luck arse fans


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Gunners 1 Wolves 1
> 
> Wolves are really playing well and passing well too.





ico said:


> you aren't even watching the game.





thetechfreak said:


> Even their site says the score i said isnt wrong.
> Wolverhampton Wanderers | System | Error Page | Error
> ok I am channel surfing and posting at forum at same time.





ico said:


> Like I told you, you are/were not watching the match.
> 
> We'll end up drawing or losing. Pretty obvious. Can't score for sh!t despite dominating possession.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 28, 2011)

spurs playing well....

bale scores...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2011)

Fvckin Spurs...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2011)

Naah. No point of raising my hopes up. :/


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 28, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Naah. No point of raising my hopes up. :/



y not..almost every big club drew except for utd & spurs...liverpool are 3 points behind chelsea....also gerrard is back


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qj73WeBSmb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krow (Dec 28, 2011)

Need to win against QPR. Will not be easy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 28, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> y not..almost every big club drew except for utd & spurs...liverpool are 3 points behind chelsea....also gerrard is back



Of course but we need to improve our finishing...drastically.

Suarez banned for the middle finger gesture for the Geordies game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2011)

Harsh.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 29, 2011)

On a brighter note, Luis will get required rest. He has been knackered lately.
Now for the harder task of scoring goals against the barcodes...........


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ Admire the glass half-full mentality.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 29, 2011)

What choice do I have. 

Are the reports of Henry's return to L'Arse true or bollocks?
Good deal though. Would be nice to see him back in the Premier League as well.


----------



## way2jatin (Dec 29, 2011)

Arsenal and Chelsea want Barcelona's Isaac Cuenca | Mail Online

wenger's another target


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2011)

Sky sports reporting that Henry will be signed in the next 48 hrs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ Great!!!!! Would love to see him play again (as long as he doesn't play against us)!!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 30, 2011)

kind of an odd choice imo...are arsenal so desperate in condition that they need to get henry back??if so..how much playtime is he gonna get??Rather y not look at long term solutions...what about podolski who was supposed to join arsenal...i know its nostalgia & all..but it would be kind of stupid to imagine playing him the same way as his glory days...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

Well if he can boost their fight for top 4 it will  be a job well done. Fowler did reasonably well for us after his return as well.

Also there's no value in January. Andy Carroll, Fernando Torres, Darren Bent all overpriced in 2011 for a start.


----------



## Krow (Dec 30, 2011)

Erm... he will be better than Chamakh and Park put together. Remember that Sol Campbell did well too when he returned.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Great!!!!! Would love to see him play again (as long as he doesn't play against us)!!!!


The Bridge will be half empty as Chelsea fans flock to get a glimpse of their original idol.



Ronnie11 said:


> kind of an odd choice imo...are arsenal so desperate in condition that they need to get henry back??if so..how much playtime is he gonna get??Rather y not look at long term solutions...what about podolski who was supposed to join arsenal...i know its nostalgia & all..but it would be kind of stupid to imagine playing him the same way as his glory days...



Agreed. But he can give some respite to Robin against weaker sides and cup games. Having said that,I am still hoping for a long term solution in this window.




TH Pencilled in for a return vs Leeds on 9th.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ Now, now... Don't get too cocky.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The Bridge will be half empty as Chelsea fans flock to get a glimpse of their original idol.


What has Silvestre to do with all this?

Cahill to Pensioners? Quite a bargain for 7M GBP.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ Young, English and... wait for it... cheap!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

^ He's not exactly "Young" - 26+. But he is of the right age to give 5-6 years of service and a proven PL talent. You're lucky that he is in the last year of his contract to get him on a bargain price.

But you lot must be desperate to sign him now really, could have signed him on a pre-contract for free for him to arrive in the summer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2011)

Must be some reason why no one moved for him in the summer.Us,Spurs and CFC were looking for defenders.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

We were looking for a CB too. Glad that we got Coates.

BBC Sport - Carlo Ancelotti named new manager of Paris Saint-Germain

So he joins the Chelsea from Paris.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Must be some reason why no one moved for him in the summer.Us,Spurs and CFC were looking for defenders.



am surprised as well...i thought the gunners were in for him..atleast thats what the rumours were before..this seems to have gone the mata way for arsenal....but damn 7mn is a good buy...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

There's only Juan way transfers go for Arsenal. And it's so typical that it's not a Mata of concern for their fans any longer.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> We were looking for a CB too. Glad that we got Coates.
> 
> BBC Sport - Carlo Ancelotti named new manager of Paris Saint-Germain
> 
> So he joins the Chelsea from Paris.



liverpool seems to be well covered in this aspect..agger skrtel have partnered well...coates is another bright talent..didn't see the point of bringing cahill in liverpool..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

I meant that we were looking for a CB, considered Cahill and we went for Phil Jones which didn't go through (thankfully) and then eventually got Coates.
Agger, Skrtel, Carra, Coates, Wilson, Kelly (who can play CB). We are indeed well covered in the centre back positions.

Should actually send Danny on loan. He's a promising talent and not getting close to even a look in in the first side. Loan to Bolton will be perfect.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I meant that we were looking for a CB, considered Cahill and we went for Phil Jones which didn't go through (thankfully) and then eventually got Coates.
> Agger, Skrtel, Carra, Coates, Wilson, Kelly (who can play CB). We are indeed well covered in the centre back positions.
> 
> Should actually send Danny on loan. He's a promising talent and not getting close to even a look in in the first side. Loan to Bolton will be perfect.



Have to agree that coates was a far better deal..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2011)

I am happy with Mertesacker.After a few initial hiccups,he has formed a good partnership with Koscielny and offers something different.

Oh,and he has 80 international caps for a better side.How many does Cahill have?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

Sebastien Squillaci has more international caps for a better side than Cahill....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ Don't forget Silvestre. World Cup winner?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

Dish TV broadcast acting like a shitty stream. Meh.

Very poor goal to concede. Decent performance though.

Well at least "decent" relative to our recent performances.

Wow, Gerrard. Looked absoutely different team with him.

And what a beast of a goal line clearance was that. Brilliant by Skrtel.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 31, 2011)

gerrard transformed the team in the second half...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

And what a shitehouse tackle was that by Cabaye? Wonder will FA cut their finger sniffing and actually punish such dangerous potentially career ending challenges? Was a straight red card at least, ref didn't see it. Time for them to act, no? Ah naah. Nothing will happen.

*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/375471_10150557548296605_599391604_11407636_1706828038_n.jpg

Fantastic.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]m5gUjhGXedA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

> "@YoungGunsBlog: Martin Keown on Henry: "There's no room for sentiment from the boss. I watched him training, they could hardly get the ball off him""


Good stuff. You can never take away skills.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2011)

United extending as much support to Blackburn and Kean as they can


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

OptaJoe Opta Sports
18/1 - Liverpool have hit the woodwork most often (18) and had their own posts struck the joint-fewest times (1). Margins.

Sums up our lol finishing (overall) and good finishing against us (usually)


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2011)

Berbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

Frimpong getting loaned out to Wolves.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2011)

Good move imo


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

In that note, Danny Wilson moves on a loan to Blackpool.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2011)

COS is the nu goal.com 
Arsene Wenger Insists He Never Tried to Sign Joey Barton | CaughtOffside

David Lol Gea. Charity it is.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

Cabaye expected to escape action | Newcastle United, Fixtures, Results, Transfers | Sky Sports

Let us see how it goes.

Should be a ban for minimum of 3 games and even upto 5 games. Absolutely cowardly and moronic tackle.

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2010/12/16/1292522163922/steve-kean-007.jpg

Happy Birthday Mr.Ferguson. *i.imgur.com/ZMjo4.gif


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2011)

Indian owners' magic.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2011)

Puzzled as to why Rooney was left out of the squad. but then again I knew we were in for a fvck up the moment I saw Rafael playing in midfield.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

Venky's own.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice booing by the "classiest" bunch of fans.

*h8.abload.de/img/bieber_saffmw37.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

Can a useless Villa side pull off a similar result at Chelsea?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

Short Answer - No. Long Answer - No they are shite.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2011)

I doubt. Other teams usually get a lift when United drop points.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

> "@Frimpong26AFC: Well Done Blackburn Steve Kean is gonna be getting Busy Tonight Someone is gonna get Frimponged #LeaveItYeahhhhhhh"




Horrible referring. Loads of shite decisions, then books the wrong player...


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2011)

Tottenham are on a roll atm


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

One. Man. Team.

Torres shows his Liverpool roots.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

Robin breaks Henry's record.Standing applause from the king.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

You can take a player out of Liverpool, but you can't take Liverpool hitting the bar out of the player.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> One. Man. Team.
> 
> Torres shows his Liverpool roots.



 Whose house did he break into?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Whose house did he break into?



The one work made of wood. At least pedantically called so.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

Gervinho nutmegs Barton the cvnt.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

Finally number of Chelsea haters are interesting  
Only 9 less than the Reds


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Finally number of Chelsea haters are interesting
> Only 9 less than the Reds


What?

Good one Swansea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't wait for the whistle...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

Chelsea? Lol?

Come on QPR, make my day.

Lovely work Swansea.

Fernando Torres - More goals for Liverpool this calendar year than Chelsea. 

Can't have everything but brilliant couple of days.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

Take a bow RvP.Record breaker and Arsenal legend.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> What?
> 
> Good one Swansea



I meant number of haters who voted in this threads poll


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I meant number of haters who voted in this threads poll



You got your Maths wrong though....


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

This is freaking unfair. Who did it! 
 
850,000?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

WTF?Chelsea lost 3-1?Here I was thinking they had drawn 1-1


According to the BBC,Vermaelen out for 3 weeks.Wenger looking for loans


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

Chris Samba. Or play the French "international".


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2011)

*www.thefa.com/TheFA/Disciplinary/N...Written Reasons of Regulatory Commission.ashx

How stupid does Liverpool and Suarez look now? and those t-shirts


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

It would be immensely embarrassing if that is indeed the truth. Waiting for the club's statement.
In fact he should be suspended from the club if that's the truth...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

Just read some bits.Apalling behaviour.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2011)

LFC should've taken a neutral stance in this case. If the charges are'nt countered with some *strong* evidence, it puts the club into some shame.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

"Mr Evra" trending on twitter 

While I never agreed with Liverpool's initial stance and defence of Suarez and found some of it pathetic,I don't believe for a minute that Dalglish and co. were aware of the level of cvntery going on,like some Mancs are conspiring.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

FA's version:


> The FA's case, in short, was as follows. In the goalmouth, Mr Evra and Mr Suarez spoke to
> each other in Spanish. Mr Evra asked Mr Suarez why he had kicked him, referring to the
> foul five minutes previously. Mr Suarez replied "Porque tu eres negro", meaning "Because
> you are black". Mr Evra then said to Mr Suarez “say it to me again, I’m going to punch
> ...



Club's version:


> Mr Suarez denied the Charge. His case, in short, was as follows. He agreed with Mr Evra
> that they spoke to each other in Spanish in the goalmouth. When Mr Evra asked why he
> had kicked him, Mr Suarez replied that it was a normal foul and shrugged his shoulders.
> Mr Evra then said that he was going to kick Mr Suarez, to which Mr Suarez told him to
> ...



I don't know I find the first hard to believe. Even harder to believe the club supported him if the 1st is the case. That is blatant and moronic racism as it is drawn in the claim.
Right.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2011)

Even if I believe FA's version, I can't see any evidence of racism.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 31, 2011)

"Mr Evra asked Mr Suarez why he had kicked him, referring to the foul five minutes previously.
"Mr Suarez replied “Porque tu eres negro”, meaning “Because
you are black”.

This aint racist


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2012)

The club's response and the Manc claim can't be anything more different. This is going to end up badly one way or other.



XTerminator said:


> LFC should've taken a neutral stance in this case. If the charges are'nt countered with some *strong* evidence, it puts the club into some shame.



Be careful there mate. If I claim that you racially abuse me on say caste basis, then it's not upto you but me to provide the evidence. Innocent unless proven guilty.

Wonder what's the evidence. If indeed the case Suarez should never wear the red shirt again.
On the other hand the club's aggressive stance against Evra makes sense now.

Either of them is an utter c*nt. Let's see what happens.

It's still innocent unless proven guilty for me. Could change if there's tanglible evidence.

Anyway Happy New Year guys.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2012)

This year is our year!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 1, 2012)

**** this **** for now. Happy new year guys


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> This year is our year!!!


This is the year of Arsenal and Linux.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 1, 2012)

hope terry, lampard, anelka and david luiz are sold in the jan transfer .. thats the only way we can prevent relegation
we are already staring relegation now...


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2012)

With the limited reading and understanding of the text, there are slight discrepancies in what Dalglish, Kuyt, and Comolli statements and based on those disrepancies, and Evra's word the panel has charged Suarez.
On the other hand any disrespancy in Evra's word have been ignored, conveniently or understandably I don't know.

This part is in particular troublesome for the club.


> The position, therefore, is as follows. Mr Suarez spoke in Spanish to Mr Comolli soon after the game about this serious allegation. Mr Suarez also spoke in Dutch to Mr Kuyt. Both Mr Comolli and Mr Kuyt understood Mr Suarez to have told them that when he spoke to Mr Evra he said words which translate into English as, "Because you are black". According to Mr Suarez, Mr Comolli misheard what Mr Suarez said in Spanish, and Mr Kuyt misheard what Mr Suarez said in Dutch."



While on first glance, it definitely kicks out Suarez defense. However, from my own (family) experience, your own statements can be turned upside down in courts, if there's a single chance of you not being able to answer precisely and every little mistake and inconsistency of yours compounded to suit the case in the opposing plaintiff/defendant favour, while making you look completely guilty.

These are discrepancies on the basis Suarez is being cross examined is a language he barely understands, the disrespancy regarding Dalglish and Comolli happened just after the game when everyone were confused and did not understand what were happening, and regarding Kuyt, there are three languages involved and the added complexity is obvious. I would have been amazed if there were clear cut consistency on the events in question with the people who have barely anything to do with legal matters.

Apart from this and its related points, the case seems to be entirely on the word of one man.

It's tough time for the club. Either the club has to launch a strong legal action against Man Utd., FA, and Evra for defamation and bringing agony (if Suarez version of events is true) or face a massive, and indeed massive and shambolic embarrassment in our defense of Suarez (if Evra's version of events is true).

A massive ban should be there for either one of the players depending on whose version is fabricated (indeed more than 8 games for Suarez if he's guilty; in fact there should be police action too), that's all I would say.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that Evra made it all up.Nothing for him to gain, but a lot to lose personally.Suarez on the other hand,well the commission's report implies he was making sh1t up.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that no other player on the field heard the racist abuse. Even more harder to believe the club will over zealously back him up, particularly with the T-shirt if he had made such blatant racist abuse, when being a massive club; supporting a racist would be a massive, massive blow to the reputation of the club socially, financially; everything; particularly with a shambolic cover up. It would have been far more easier to flatly deny any racist abuse and act as a complete innocent for a guilty party.
Let's see how the club's reacts. Tough times either way as I said.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Suarez on the other hand,well the commission's report implies he was making sh1t up.


You're speaking from a Tabloid article. Good on ya.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2012)

Funnily though,I haven't read any newspaper articles on the case so far.Lfc fans and their victim complex....


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2012)

lol..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Funnily though,I haven't read any newspaper articles on the case so far.Lfc fans and their victim complex....



Consider a career then.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 1, 2012)

Check out how quickly the FA bottles this incident next


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope. As it stands the club has bottled it either in a poor defense of an innocent, or an embarrassing protection of racist behaviour. It's up to the club to handle it. I hope we handle it in a dignified manner regardless.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Consider a career then.


 OK I'll stick to calling him "unreliable" and "inconsistent"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year, fellas! 


At times when my team is down in the doldrums, Pool and their paranoia always cheer me up.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wouldn't get you any points though. Enjoy mid table mediocrity. Perhaps time to look for new club my lads. Add an M to your CFC.

*i.imgur.com/pVB9F.jpg


 @ the censor of original link


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 1, 2012)

^ You lot seem to be enjoying mid-table mediocrity, so I reckon it's pretty nice, eh?


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2012)

I am sure Adebayor will be spuds' undoing. 

Halfway into the season, we are fourth. Who would have dreamed of this after 4-3 and 8-2?

That said, I would like to see more than Henry and a left back loanee in January. Anyone who makes an impact (a la Arshavin, but for longer).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ You lot seem to be enjoying mid-table mediocrity, so I reckon it's pretty nice, eh?


Indeed it will be more fun with Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2012)

A race to judgement | quizzicaleyebrow



> The Commission found that while Evra’s statements were consistent with other available evidence, such as the referee’s report, the sequence of events seen on the video, and the fact that several United players independently said that Evra had told them the same thing, _*the submissions from Suarez were inconsistent and confused, and changed as new evidence was made available to him.* *<-- Heh*
> _
> It’s worth noting that all parties – including the lawyers for Suarez and Liverpool – accepted that the case was not simply about “one man’s word against another’s”, because there was enough associated evidence to allow the Commission to decide whether one or other of the points of view was closer to the truth.



Good,sensible article summing the situation up.Liverpool should save face.Apologise and move on.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 1, 2012)

Apologise, take the ban, move on and dont repeat this ****. Sums it all up. I dont know which is the most difficult part.

but i reckon the t-shirt scenario puts a bit of dirt on the club, so that complicates the situation


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope.

*i.imgur.com/jHiqk.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2012)

Man Utd. are one fvcking lucky club.0-0 at Sunderland.

Just as I type this,Sunderland score.SAF must have sacrificed a goat for this result.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 1, 2012)

arsenal or tottenham can win the league ... its wide open among the top 4 now
as for AVB .. he gets lucky again ... everytime we play badly .... all top clubs drop points ... and vice versa ... and AVB gets a chance to hide behind those results .... 
hopefully we will sign a good centerback and sell Luiz immediately ... how PF is still in the club is beyond me ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2012)

iinfi said:


> how PF is still in the club is beyond me ..


He has dirt on Abramovich.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Flying manchesters stunned,  a super 70th birthday gift for SAF.I think good times are coming for london clubs .


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Just as I type this,Sunderland score.SAF must have sacrificed a goat for this result.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 2, 2012)

top 5 slots are wide open still...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol. Let's beat them again.

Why do they always lose before playing us................

Man CIty will do a Liverpool of 2008-09. Mark my words.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2012)

I think that too.Alex Ferguson simply has too much knowhow in the league.Next season maybe for City.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 2, 2012)

I still think City have an advantage,60-40 maybe. The decider at Etihad.

*cdn.caughtoffside.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/TH14PIC.jpg
are you Anelka in disguise?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2012)

Gary Ablett, Liverpool and Everton FA Cup hero, dies at the age of 46 | Football | guardian.co.uk

RIP.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2012)

Frimpong starts vs. Chelsea.Watch out for him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2012)

> Aston Villa are likely to recall Darren Bent to face Swansea, who are great in Wales but pretty porous when they cross the border (unless they're going to Liverpool)


Lol...

Barcelona get diving lesson from experts - Dirty Tackle - World Soccer*Blog - Yahoo! Sports





scudmissile007 said:


> Flying manchesters stunned,  a super 70th birthday gift for SAF.I think good times are coming for london clubs .



Chelsea are a London club...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 2, 2012)

when did frimpong move to wolves on loan??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> when did frimpong move to wolves on loan??



The day when Danny Wilson moved to Blackpool to loan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2012)

Decent debut for him.Started nervous then got better.Sh1t match btw.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 2, 2012)

Mario Balotelli 'banned from returning to his home' | Metro.co.uk

the club us fully supporting him ...lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2012)

RvP starts his 3rd game in 7 days.Says a lot about our other options.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2012)

Mario Balotelli is a legend. 

Lolwut? 

Was being too good to be true anyway.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 2, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> RvP starts his 3rd game in 7 days.Says a lot about our other options.



yes ... ur current position is coz of him ... good that he has worked on his fitness this year .. else .. he used to score 2-3 goals .. then hit the bar and post 2-3 times and get injured ...


damn .. lampard has scored .... s***

i was hoping wolves wud score a couple more and win ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2012)

iinfi said:


> yes ... ur current position is coz of him ... good that he has worked on his fitness this year .. else .. he used to score 2-3 goals .. then hit the bar and post 2-3 times and get injured ...


How true.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 2, 2012)

is the game over?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2012)

Valuable win for Chelsea. But they are shite really.

Let's see whether this window will save them.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 2, 2012)

damn we won ...

this damn win will mean the current squad will extend to nxt season ...atleast 7-8 members of the squad need to  be replaced ....
starting with terry and lampard and end with PF...
people who sud go out are
1. terry
2. lampard
3. Luiz
4. Alex
5. Anelka
6. Kalou
7. Ashley Cole
more to come later...
they sud all be offloaded to some US or Qatari clubs ... so that we fetch a good sum... and buy some good replacements .. its an aging squad .. and there is no way we will survive in the EPL if the current squad continues into nxt season ....


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 2, 2012)

Lampard was lucky to be on the pitch to score that winner, it was an atrocious tackle.



iinfi said:


> damn we won ...
> 
> this damn win will mean the current squad will extend to nxt season ...atleast 7-8 members of the squad need to  be replaced ....
> starting with terry and lampard and end with PF...
> ...



he's out already


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2012)

what about iinfu moving out of the Chelsea fanbase and becoming a Man U fan again?

Or even funnier, he was already shipped to an Arabian football club.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 2, 2012)

ico said:


> what about iinfu moving out of the Chelsea fanbase and becoming a Man U fan again?
> 
> Or even funnier, he was already shipped to an Arabian football club.



explain!!



XTerminator said:


> Lampard was lucky to be on the pitch to score that winner, it was an atrocious tackle.
> 
> 
> 
> he's out already


ahh .. taklu is gone .. i forgot .. dont get time to follow much these days ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2012)

Fulham away? No wonder Monsieur Wenger has started van Persie.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha Thierry Henry chants.He isn't even here yet.

Lol half the arsenal team had a go at goal but somehow it stayed out.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 2, 2012)

Bellamy tells Krul to... "F**k off you Dutch c**t" - YouTube

Apparently, 'Dutch Cvnt' is an affectionate term in Wales


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]i91KQs12-q4[/YOUTUBE]



XTerminator said:


> Bellamy tells Krul to... "F**k off you Dutch c**t" - YouTube
> 
> Apparently, 'Dutch Cvnt' is an affectionate term in Wales



Indeed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 2, 2012)

Kos and Mert having quite a game.



XTerminator said:


> Bellamy tells Krul to... "F**k off you Dutch c**t" - YouTube
> 
> Apparently, 'Dutch Cvnt' is an affectionate term in Wales



From the same uploader
[YOUTUBE]e9xhc7-Muyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

Twitvid

wtf


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2012)

****ity ****

Squillaci coming on.

Yeah now that was a sh1t defeat.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 3, 2012)

disaster for arsenal...


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 3, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Kos and Mert having quite a game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



edit:-NVM...just realised it....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2012)

Was never a red card


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 3, 2012)

Same old imploding, once again RVP shouldn't have started.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 3, 2012)

Wenger blaming the referee for the 1567844th time.

Agreed the red card was harsh - but then you need to learn the art of when to park the bus, in such situations


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2012)

We had 5 defenders out,lost 6th to suspension...
It was also a penalty on Gervinho in the first half.


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 3, 2012)

^^it was a clear penalty and a bad day for scezeny !!


----------



## Krow (Jan 3, 2012)

Cheer up folks. These things happen. We'll win the next one.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally!!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Where is *ithehappy* ?

Didn't see him for so long


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 3, 2012)

*i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h477/intermania71/arsen.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 3, 2012)

^ Where's... where's... where's... the... pocke... aahhh feck it!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Liverpool_fan said:
> 
> 
> > Good job Fulham. With love, LFC_fan.
> ...


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 3, 2012)

John Terry, the 'face' of anti-smoking campaign in India - Telegraph


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

Just read that. Hilarious 

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/57661000/jpg/_57661343_013622644-1.jpg

I feel proud to be Indian today 

Damn I am tempted to buy a pack of cigarettes just to have that pack.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 3, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Just read that. Hilarious
> 
> *news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/57661000/jpg/_57661343_013622644-1.jpg
> 
> ...



LMAO..is this still available??Willing to go to the market to buy this pack....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 3, 2012)

^ Bluddy ell!!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

The Question: why are Liverpool struggling to score at home? | Jonathan Wilson | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 3, 2012)

^ Let me guess.... ANdy Carroll?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

^ More like the entire team's finishing resembles Fernando Torres than Robin van Persie.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 3, 2012)

^ Ahh, our 50M white elephant....


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 3, 2012)

Also, if the goldflake packets were'nt enough

"NHS is exploiting my life" - claims transsexual (From Warrington Guardian)
*www.warringtonguardian.co.uk/resources/images/791687/?type=display


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 3, 2012)

i just checked out some of the cig packs & its there even on four square packs...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

Post a pic looool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2012)

*www.abload.de/img/wenger-guitarepa4d.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.abload.de/img/wenger-guitarepa4d.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 3, 2012)

Debatable Decisions – How the ‘big’ teams fare*|*LadyArse


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Just 1 decision against Liverpool at home? Yeah right. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.abload.de/img/wenger-guitarepa4d.gif



*h10.abload.de/img/roysworlduyptz.gif

The club has accepted Suarez ban apparently. I guess we are doing the right thing, finally? I wonder though what were the club thinking with that strong statement and those T-shirts. :/



			
				Statement from Suarez said:
			
		

> First of all I would like to thank everyone so much for all the help and support I have received during these last few weeks.
> 
> Thank you to my family, my friends and everybody at LFC (the staff, manager and coaching staff, the directors, my team mates and everyone who is working on a daily basis for this great club) and thank you especially to all the fans who made sure I never felt let down for one second. During those days I understood more than ever what 'You'll Never Walk Alone' means.
> 
> ...



Statement from Liverpool FC - Liverpool FC
The club statement clearly rejects the FA verdict though, not that it matters to the rest of the world.

He'll miss

Man City v Liverpool
Liverpool v Oldham (The FA Cup)
Man City v Liverpool (League Cup)
Liverpool v Stoke
Bolton v Liverpool
Liverpool v Man City (League Cup)
FA Cup 3rd Round Replay/Wolverhampton v Liverpool
FA Cup 4th Round/Liverpool v Tottenham

He'll be definitely back for LFC v Man United at OT btw.

No Lucas. No Gerrard. No Suarez. Gerrard might come off the bench though.
Still 3 of our best players not starting against a really strong Man City team. Tough times.

We'll probably start with this, doubt Bellamy will start either.

---------------------------------------Reina--------------------------------------
---Johnson-------------Skrtel------------Agger--------------Enrique---
-----------------------Henderson---------------Spearing-------------------
------Kuyt---------------------Adam------------------------Downing-------
--------------------------------------Carroll---------------------------------------

Average team really. :/

EDIT: Kuyt and Bellamy start for Maxi and Carroll of that side.
EDIT#2: Lol only Kuyt for Maxi. Even more average side. :/

Fantastic options on the bench though.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

Why is your best player (Bellamy) on the bench?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Well he is not so young and I doubt he can cope up with two games a week. He started against the Geordies.
Likewise with Gerrard he is coming just from injury, needs to be eased in.
Not sure why Maxi is not starting though.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

I think he's on par with players like Rooney when it comes to stamina. Imo he should've been started. Let's hope LFC have a positive approach towards the game


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Well you forget Rooney is mid-20s and Bellamy is approaching 33. 

The only way we can win is by being defensively solid in the first 60 odd minutes and not conceding and then bringing on Gerrard and Craig to trouble the citizens.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

Lol more victim mentality.What a twat!

Fancy Liverpool to nick a point.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

I smell a jinx.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I still remember Bellamy's lung-busting run for that 3-3 goal in the manchester derby. You couldn't tell he was 31. I doubt 2 years have dropped his stamina that drastically.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't really believe in that stuff.Just think City are going through a wobble.



> prove its conclusions to the public through a clearly subjective 115-page document, the FA panel has damaged the reputation of one the Premier League's best players, deciding he should be punished and banned for perhaps a quarter of a season. This case has also provided a template in which a club's rival can bring about a significant ban for a top player without anything beyond an accusation"


Fookin hell!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

Liverpool trying their best to bottle this. Well done.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> > prove its conclusions to the public through a clearly subjective 115-page document, the FA panel has damaged the reputation of one the Premier League's best players, deciding he should be punished and banned for perhaps a quarter of a season. This case has also provided a template in which a club's rival can bring about a significant ban for a top player without anything beyond an accusation"
> 
> 
> Fookin hell!



Seriously  LFC have officially lost it



> That was as bad as the Gerrard back-pass


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Very uncharacteristic errors by Pepe. SIgh.

Seriously wtf was that by Downing, should have been 1-0 up at that time.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

Toothless attack, vulnerable at the back - Sums Liverpool up. 

Why is Henderson even allowed to come near set-pieces? Also, nice dive by Downing around the 30 min mark


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Same old - shite finishing. Frustrating as hell.

Rather should say fecking useless in the final 3rd. Barely created clear cut chances to even think of "finishing".


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

With Lucas and Suarez gone, I dont think Liverpool can afford to rest their only remaining *decent* players. 4th place is slipping away quickly.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Carroll has been surprisingly good, or maybe it's just my overly low expectations on him?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

Liverpool would still be in this if it wasn't for the howler by Reina. Even the second one was stoppable, when compared to the save he made seconds before.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> With Lucas and Suarez gone, I dont think Liverpool can afford to rest their only remaining *decent* players. 4th place is slipping away quickly.



Overplaying/bringing them too soon will cause them to lose them for even long time. Even worse.

Need Gerrard for Adam, Bellamy for Kuyt in 55th minute or so.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 4, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Carroll has been surprisingly good, or maybe it's just my overly low expectations on him?



i swear...i have been thinking the same thing...he has been good or our expectations are really low....


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Carroll has been surprisingly good, or maybe it's just my overly low expectations on him?



Why can't Liverpool utilise Carroll like Newcastle did last season? Laying off headers to Nolan who'd happily score. Maybe LFC can do that with Carroll-Gerrard


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 4, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Overplaying/bringing them too soon will cause them to lose them for even long time. Even worse.
> 
> Need Gerrard for Adam, Bellamy for Kuyt in 55th minute or so.



adam is too damn slow..so yeah get gerrard in at start of second half...


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

> The weather is so bad in Manchester that 'Wind' is 24-1 to score the next goal. Stewart Downing is 40-1.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh well, move to next game.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

LFC completed almost twice the no of passes than Citeh.. No incision though in the final third.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Why can't Liverpool utilise Carroll like Newcastle did last season? Laying off headers to Nolan who'd happily score. Maybe LFC can do that with Carroll-Gerrard



Downing is not performing. Neither cuts in to beat the full back nor can deliver quality crosses forget about dangerous balls whipped in and can't even press and push back the full back to retreat.

Adam simply doesn't have that quality to consistently deliver defence-splitting balls. Otherwise he has been fine. Oh he's inconistent though, but far from a bad transfer.

Agreed Gerrard can get the best out of him, but Carroll's positioning is not the best either,  he doesn't hold up the ball to pressurize the defenders, nor does he pressurize the defenders out of position to open spaces, and doesn't seem to have the confidence to have dangerous shots from distance. All he can do is win a couple of headers the entire game, and er that's it.

Problems are in plenty. Our incompetency in the transfer market is as usual hitting us.

Henderson has been fine though, at least one decent investment involving English players.

Kuyt looks past it as well, should be shipped off come the end of the season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 4, 2012)

again!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Downing is not performing. Neither cuts in to beat the full back nor can deliver quality crosses forget about dangerous balls whipped in and can't even press and push back the full back to retreat.



agreed.




> Our incompetency in the transfer market is as usual hitting us.



100 Million is a lot of money. Too bad the quality isn't reflected.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 4, 2012)

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/8113/04fqh.png

downing's contribution...found this on redcafe as well as on RAWK on the downing thread..nothing on the box...just proves what utter **** he really is..don't understand how he got picked ahead of bellamy...& y the hell was maxi on the bench again??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 4, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> 100 Million is a lot of money. Too bad the quality isn't reflected.



Shhhhhhhh!!!! Net spend!! Scouse maths!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Shhhhhhhh!!!! Net spend!! Scouse maths!!!



In related note I would like to appreciate the 50M donation from your club. Thank you.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 4, 2012)

^ And you went and blew 35M of that on the 'Bovine Ponytail'.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

And Downing 
Carroll, Downing and Adam for Torres, and Meireles. Pretty poor.
When will we learn...sigh.

I still think if Torres stayed at LFC, and Carroll at Newcastle; both would have been shining. This deal screwed both clubs. Heck even Newcastle didn't benefit, only the fat ******* Ashley can laugh his way to the bank.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

Kenny doesn't nearly get enough criticism for his buys and Liverpool's position either from the fans, which is kind of understandable, or from the media.



Liverpool_fan said:


> And Downing
> Carroll, Downing and Adam for Torres, and Meireles. Pretty poor.
> When will we learn...sigh.
> 
> I still think if Torres stayed at LFC, and Carroll at Newcastle; both would have been shining. This deal screwed both clubs. Heck even Newcastle didn't benefit, only the fat ******* Ashley can laugh his way to the bank.



Not to mention they uncovered a fantastic replacement in Ba.I think the wheels were coming off for Torres already, he kept on rushing back from injury and lost his physical condition.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 4, 2012)

At least Torres works hard and lays it on for his teammates. If a striker is going through a bad patch, he should be of some use to the team.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

That's clutching straws really...

The one positive thing is we are still 3 points and GD off top 4 and apart from United have played every other top 6 team away. If we can get our act together, we can still finish the season on a high. Chelsea aren't good at all, unless they invest, Arsenal well unless I am wrong they have won only 1 game in the league when van Persie didn't score, that was against Swansea via a massive mistake by the keeper; they are overly dependent on him. Tottenham look way too ahead though.

Interesting article

Professor in Hispanic Studies dissects the FA’s Suarez report | Liverpool FC - This Is Anfield -


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

Link not working for me but how can he dissect this?
"I kicked you because you are black"
Give it a rest Liverpool fans, you have embarrassed yourself enough already.

www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/ja...-luis-suarez-contrition?mobile-redirect=false


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 4, 2012)

When you're in a hole, Liverpool fans, stop digging.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg876/scaled.php?tn=0&server=876&filename=vnjsy.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


Check out the press conference Dalglish gave:

Transcript of Kenny Dalglish's press conference about Luis SuÃ¡rez | Football | guardian.co.uk



> Reporter: "OK, if a player calls someone 'negro' [Spanish pronunciation], surely the player who takes offence deserves an apology?"
> 
> Dalglish: "Ask a linguistic expert, which certainly I am not. They will tell you that the part of the country in Uruguay where he [Luis Suárez] comes from, it is perfectly acceptable. *His wife calls him that and I don't think he is offended by her*. We have made a statement and I think it is there for everybody to read. Luis has made a brilliant statement and we will stand by him."





I don't think Kenny was in a right frame of mind while he gave this presser. The latter part seems absolute bollocks, making no sense at all.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Link works for me. Regardless I'll copy paste here since I think it's a significant read.


Spoiler



_The following is written by award-winning Professor in Hispanic Studies at Brown University, Aldo Mazzucchelli._

I will first quote the FA document on the key point:

    “90. Mr Evra’s evidence was that, in response to his question “Why did you kick me?”, Mr Suarez replied “Porque tu eres negro”. Mr Evra said that at the time Mr Suarez made that comment, he (Mr Evra) understood it to mean “Because you are a ******”. He now says that he believes the words used by Mr Suarez mean “Because you are black”.”

I read the whole FA report. I am a Uruguayan born in Montevideo, currently a university Literature and Language professor in the US. It is clear to me that the Spanish language reported by Evra is inconsistent with Luis Suárez’s way of speaking Spanish. I am surprised nobody (and especially, the Liverpool lawyers) raised this point. The key is that Evra makes Suárez to appear using forms of Spanish Suárez just wouldn’t use. Suárez cannot speak as Evra reported him speaking. And that strongly suggests that Evra made the whole thing up.

This is, I believe, key for the case and, if acknowledged, it would destroy Evra’s credibility. The fact that the FA has not noted that Suárez would never say “porque tu eres negro” (that is just not a way of speaking in the Rio de la Plata area), much less “porque tu es negro” or “tues negro” (as Comolli apparently stated), which are grammatically incorrect or just do not exist in Spanish. You don’t use the verb “ser” (to be) in the Rio de la Plata area that way. Luis Suarez would have said “porque SOS negro”. There is no possible variation or alternative to this whatsoever in our use of Spanish. And we of course don’t say “por que tu es negro” (as supposedly Comolli reported) because this is no Spanish syntax. In that sentence “es” is being wrongly conjugated in the third person of singular while it should have been conjugated in the second, “sos” (and never, I repeat, “eres”). Hence, I don’t know what Comolli heard from Suarez after the match, but I am positive he got it wrong–unless we believe that Suarez cannot even speak Spanish…

What follows to these is that Evra’s report on what Suarez said is unreliable, just because Evra depicts Suárez speaking in a form of Spanish Suárez just does not use.- Suárez cannot have said “porque tu eres negro”. He would have said–if at all he said anything– “porque sos negro”. And the problem is that this is not what Evra declared. Once again: Evra reports Suárez to have told him “porque tu eres negro” which just sound implausible. People from Montevideo or Buenos Aires just do NOT USE that verb “ser” (to be) that way. In such a case we would say “porque sos negro”. How come Evra reports Suárez speaking as he does not speak, and the FA accepts his word? Looks like Evra is making this up.

That said, let’s pay some attention to the incredibly sloppy way the FA has managed the Spanish language in their report.

    “138. Mr Comolli said in his witness statement that Mr Suarez told him nothing happened. He said that there was one incident where he said sorry to Mr Evra and Mr Evra told him “Don’t touch me, South American” to which Mr Comolli thought Mr Suarez said he had replied “Por que, tu eres negro?”. (…) Mr Comolli confirmed under cross-examination that he believed that what he was told by Mr Suarez in this meeting was that the words he had used to Mr Evra translated as “Why, because you are black”.”

“Por que, tu eres negro?”…. ??!! This makes no sense. It is no Spanish. “Por qué” means “why” (and not “because” in this case). It is incorrectly spelled by the FA in their official report (they don’t seem to give a damn about Spanish, since they treat Spanish in such a careless way all along the report). It cannot be translated in a way that makes sense. Literally, if I had to translate it, it would be something like this: “why, you are black?” I have no idea what that could mean.

And Mr Comolli’s version is VERY different from Suarez’s own statement. Let’s see what Suarez himself reported:

    “141. Mr Suarez’s version of this conversation was as follows. He said that Mr Comolli explained to him that Sir Alex Ferguson and Mr Evra had complained to the referee that Mr Suarez had racially insulted Mr Evra five times during the game. Mr Comolli asked Mr Suarez to tell him what happened. Mr Suarez told him that Mr Evra had said to him “Don’t touch me, South American”. Mr Suarez had said “Por que negro?”. Mr Suarez told Mr Comolli that this was the only thing he had said.”

What Suarez stated makes perfect sense in the Spanish we speak in the Rio de la Plata area –even though, again, it is ill transcripted by the FA. They should have written: “¿Por qué, negro?”. Then, I have no idea why, the FA believes in the incorrect Spanish of a non native speaker (Comolli), instead of crediting Suarez about his own words.

The linguistic abilities of the FA are completely under question here, and they seem to have been key in their grounding of the case. Let’s see how lousy their understanding and use of Spanish language is, by looking in detail at just another part of the reasons alleged by the FA:

    “284 (…) Mr Comolli said to the referee that Mr Evra first said “you are South American” to Mr Suarez who responded with “Tues Negro” which translates as “you are black”.”

It is ridiculous that the FA, after careful consideration of everything, would even consider relevant whatever Mr Comolli might have understood from Suárez, when it is clear Mr Comolli can barely understands what he himself is trying to say in Spanish. I say this because “tues” is no Spanish word. And “tues negro” cannot be translated at all—let alone into what the FA says it means. It’s simply not a Spanish expression, so it cannot be “translated”. Comolli recollection from his chat with Suárez just after the match is unreliable. A pity since it arrived to the FA jury through a Liverpool official, but the language is so ridiculously wrong it makes me laugh.

In sum: Suárez could not have even said “tu eres” negro, which would be gramatically correct in Madrid, because in the Rio de la Plata area we would never say “tu eres negro”, but “vos SOS negro”. And that is a fact, not a matter of the opinion of anyone, not even the language experts consulted by the FA, of course. I am a native speaker of Montevideo, a PhD in Spanish by Stanford, and currently a professor of Spanish at Brown University, and if I was called to court on this, I would categorically deny that Suarez, who lived his adult life in Montevideo—despite being born in Salto—could have said other than “vos sos negro”. There is no way in the world he could have said to Evra, spontaneously and as a reaction to Evra’s words and attitudes, “porque tu eres negro”—and much less “tues negro”, that doesn’t exist. Simply “tues” is no Spanish.

Despite of that, the FA makes it stand and transcribes it in their report, and substantiate their conviction on these words.

Reading Evra’s statement, I understand it could happen that Evra misunderstood Suárez at some point. When Suárez said “¿por qué, negro?”, Evra might have assumed that as a racial insult, while Suárez—even in the heat of a discussion—could perfectly have said that as a way of normally expressing himself (not exactly to calm Evra down, but just because he normally would talk like that without thinking about it). This point is where the cultural clash seems more important, and it is working against Suárez because nobody in the jury (let alone the Daily Mail kind of media) seems to even start understanding the common way we use the term “negro” in the Rio de la Plata area. They heard their experts, and their experts explained the different options of our use of the word depending on different contexts and intentions. Then, the jury just decided that the whole thing was an equally aggressive clash by both sides, and because of that, they concluded Suárez could have not use the “negro” word to Evra in a descriptive way. Why? Their interpretation is not clear to me and doesn’t seem to be the only one possible. “¿Por qué, negro?” (after Evra said “Don’t touch me you South American”) is not offensive, but a question, and a very common one indeed, where “negro” is a DESCRIPTIVE noun, not an adjective loaded with a negative connotation. I completely understand why a British or an American might start not understanding the tone or the intention from Suárez. But I myself can clearly understand the account Suárez does and it seems consistent to me. I hear it more as a common (unmarked and uncharged) addressing to Evra.

Finally, the whole verdict seems to be grounded on 3 elements:

    1) The FA tends to believe Evra is more reliable than Suarez (a purely subjective element)
    2) The FA does not seem to have understood the Spanish language allegedly used –even though they grounded the verdict on their own interpretation of that very Spanish language.
    3) They believe the word “negro” cannot be used just in a descriptive way in the context of a discussion–which means they don’t really understand how we do use it in the Rio de la Plata area. This made them feel Suarez was unreliable and probably aggravated them.

A pity. The most important thing here has to do with proportion. Suárez’s name has been destroyed and now the FA has shown there is NO EVIDENCE whatsoever of Suarez saying any of the things Evra attributes to him, exception made of Evra’s own statement.

Evra convinced the FA. And I wonder how much of racial prejudice (against the “wild animals” South Americans are supposed to be after Alf Ramsey’s famous remark) there is at play on the FA and media heads.


The case is not clear cut as the media and people (who haven't read the document) imply. There are few inconsistensies in Evra's testimony as well and there's not even a single shred of actual evidence (video, audio, witness etc). to support his testimony. I do not think Luis is completely innocent here, but the I am sure the case is not black and white as it was been concluded by the FA panel. The truth lies somewhere in between. The FA has simply chosen to believe Evra's testimony and focusing on the inconsistencies on the Suarez side, and haven't put enough focus to apply the same for Evra.
I know forums, least of which Liverpool forums would be considered overly credible, but this post on RAWK raises some very significant points, which I felt as well when I read the document.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

There is associated video evidence available to the independent commission, which supports Evra's version.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Incorrect, the video evidence was concluded subjectively by the panel to support Evra's testimony, and does not objectively have any proof to the words said.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

And regarding the geniuses on Liverpool forum, you would think mighty LFC with their team of lawyers would have appealed the ban.They would have attacked even the tiniest loophole, anything to make their best player available for selection.Fact is they  decided not to only because they didn't have a leg to stand on.
You don't really believe the part about not appealing 'for the good of the game' do you?



Liverpool_fan said:


> Incorrect, the video evidence was concluded subjectively by the panel to support Evra's testimony, and does not objectively have any proof to the words said.



Suarez admitted to using the word Negro.That's objective enough for me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

As far as I understand you cannot appeal the outcome of the decision but only the ban length, that's the FA rules. Do not think reducing the 8 games to 5 games after a strenous appeal is the most tempting thing to do. Though I am not so well versed with rules.
Do not think the club has acted impeccably either during the entire saga as well with a very poorly prepared defense. With the lack of evidence on the issue, it should have been nailed off in the first place.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Suarez admitted to using the word Negro.That's objective enough for me.



The context of the Suarez's admission of the word Negro is entirely different than that of Evra. There's not even a shred of evidence of racism in that context. You cannot take the literal meaning of a foreign language in a significantly different culture, since the interpretation can be very different.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

They would have challenged the decision itself in civil court to clear Suarez' name if they believed there was even a small chance of him being innocent.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 4, 2012)

> His wife calls him that and I don't think he is offended by her



WTF...really???If so..then there is something wrong with uruguay..plus that is a pathetic of an excuse...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

That is what I thought as well, was quite surprised the club didn't go to Civil Court for the issue. Clearing his name was very important and the club has failed in this regard. Perhaps you're right the club realized they didn't have a chance, maybe the civil court didn't have the right to over rule an FA ruling. One will never know.
Either the way the club has messed up big time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

Kenny has acted very poorly during the whole case.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> WTF...really???If so..*then there is something wrong with uruguay*.



*cache.ohinternet.com/images/thumb/7/73/JeanLucPicardFacepalm.jpg/618px-JeanLucPicardFacepalm.jpg

Seriously are we judging an entirely different culture now?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 4, 2012)

Foot in mouth. That's what it is.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> That is what I thought as well, was quite surprised the club didn't go to Civil Court for the issue. Clearing his name was very important and the club has failed in this regard. Perhaps you're right the club realized they didn't have a chance, *maybe the civil court didn't have the right to over rule an FA ruling*. One will never know.
> Either the way the club has messed up big time.



Of course it does.Football is not above the law.Had Suarez been found not guilty by the court,FA would have had to remove the ban/pay damages etc.His and LFC's reputation is tarnished which matters more than an 8 game suspension.Surely they would have taken to courts had they found anything worth challenging in the commission's report.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ I've no idea seriously. There are some juridictions whose decisions are considered final and conclusive and there are only limited ways one appeal and overturn.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

What part of this little word called 'apologize' can Liverpool and its fans not understand?

Okay, I agree with Suarez that negro is not an offensive word in Uruguay, but it is in England. It is like the word 'mc/bc' which is acceptable when we are among our friends, but totally not acceptable when we are at home.

Suarez and LFC should've apologized to the player for causing an 'unintentional' offence but clarifying there was no racist intention but just difference in culture

Also "I kicked you because you're black" doesn't mean something in Uruguay and completely different in England.And Suarez admitted saying that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

As for the King Kenny interview.



> Reporter: "OK, if a player calls someone 'negro' [Spanish pronunciation], surely the player who takes offence deserves an apology?"
> 
> Dalglish: "Ask a linguistic expert, which certainly I am not. They will tell you that the part of the country in Uruguay where he [Luis Suárez] comes from, it is perfectly acceptable. His wife calls him that and I don't think he is offended by her. We have made a statement and I think it is there for everybody to read. Luis has made a brilliant statement and we will stand by him."



He is answering the question whether the word "NEGRO" is offensive as a word itself. Is that so hard to understand?

Even the FA has punished Suarez because they infer he said "Porque tu es Negro" which as an adjective not a noun (Certainly he deserved if he has said that). Not because of just the use of Negro.

*m24digital.com/en/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/negro.jpg

I guess the entire Argentina team are a bunch of "racists" and their culture is "pathetic".

His behaviour regarding defense of Suarez may be wrong and not the best, but to target an answer, paraphrase it and to make silly conclusions is idiotic.



XTerminator said:


> What part of this little word called 'apologize' can Liverpool and it's fans not understand?
> 
> Okay, I agree with Suarez that negro is not an offensive word in Uruguay, but it is in England. It is like the word 'mc/bc' which is acceptable when we are among our friends, but totally not acceptable when we are at home.


MC/BC is not equivalent of "negro". "Mate" is equivalent of negro.



> Suarez and LFC should've apologized to the player for causing an 'unintentional' offence but clarifying there was no racist intention but just difference in culture.
> 
> Also "I kicked you because you're black" doesn't mean something in Uruguay and completely different in England.And Suarez admitted saying that.


Agreed. Suarez should have mentioned that he apologises for any unintentional offense he caused in his statement. He did though accept he'll never use the word again.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

> I kicked you because you're black



this


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes it is offensive in England,where the game was actually being played.
Also
"I don't talk to blacks"
"I kicked you because you are black"

The attitude of Liverpool fans in general has been very disappointing.Condoning racist behaviour because of club allegiance is shameful.If the club uses this to build a seige mentality,which it seems they are trying to do evidently from yesterday's statement,then shame on them too.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

> MC/BC is not equivalent of "negro". "Mate" is equivalent of negro.



I was just trying to give an example to demonstrate the cases where one is offended and one is not.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Suarez and Evra talked in Spanish, not in English. And the club has denied he made those statements. In addition the meaning changes with language, and context.
Under no circumstances the fans and the club are condoning racist behaviour. I find it offensive that you are making that assertion. We are only trying to point out the cultural differences which should never be ignored.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

> The attitude of Liverpool fans in general has been very disappointing.Condoning racist behaviour because of club allegiance is shameful.



I don't blame the fans, coz most of them think with their heart. But the club could've been more responsible, especially with the t-shirt episode.



> Suarez and Evra talked in Spanish, not in English



Did Evra know 'Negrito' is a friendly term in spanish? I'm not sure.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Did Evra know 'Negrito' is a friendly term in spanish? I'm not sure.


According to the FA document, Evra has the interpretation of the word "Negro" with the the italian word (i forgot which, IIRC Negra), that Italian word meant "Nigger", and thus interepreted the Spanish word "Negro" with an Italian context. So Evra concluded that Suarez has used the word "Nigger" on him and hence he got offended and complained.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Suarez and Evra talked in Spanish, not in English. *And the club has denied he made those statements. In addition the meaning changes with language, and context.*
> Under no circumstances the fans and the club are condoning racist behaviour. I find it offensive that you are making that assertion. We are only trying to point out the cultural differences which should never be ignored.



Then why did they decide not to challenge the decision?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah. Had Evra known the actual meaning of Negrito (in spanish), i say he'd have been guilty of disreputing Suarez.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Then why did they decide not to challenge the decision?



Apparently there is something LFC wanted to say ( as Dalglish points out in that presser) but they didn't.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

It's funny.LFC defend Suarez verbally yet are not ready to fight for him.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Then why did they decide not to challenge the decision?


I've no idea. Could be either due to limitation of appealing FA's decision or could be they had no chance of a proper defense since Suarez is really guilty.
In either case the club has messed up big time. Deserve all criticism there.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

On to some football, seems like it's going to be Reus to Dortmund this summer.competition to Bayern.

Meanwhile, City can't even sell out their own stadium for two massive matches against United and Liverpool. Big Club 
*p.twimg.com/AiUwcsRCAAAWQJl.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Heh their fans left the stadium early when their team were winning 3-0. 
Fans indeed.

Lol I thought for a sec that image is of FM on iPad. Need some rest.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 4, 2012)

Give it a rest already.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I've no idea. Could be either due to limitation of appealing FA's decision *or could be they had no chance of a proper defense since Suarez is really guilty.*
> In either case the club has messed up big time. Deserve all criticism there.



The rest of the world knows that,hope Liverpool fans do it too,sooner or later.The action of not appealing is definitive.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

therapistfinder.com


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

s/knows/thinks/.

I think we're done here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

Btw. Evra is still a massive cvnt.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2012)

> So Cahill cant agree personal terms with CFC. I guess he doesnt like the 'Terry will be shagging your wife clause'.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 4, 2012)

^ He won't sign for MunYoonytid either seeing as Giggsy is still in his prime.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

BvB said:
			
		

> We have reached an agreement with Mario and he will still play at Borussia Dortmund next season


boooooo


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 4, 2012)

^ Then what about the signing of Reus? I thought he would be a replacement for Goetze.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Apple want Premier League TV rights: Charles Sale | Mail Online



Google bidding would have been much better, a youtube coverage on PL worldwide/asiawide/whatever (ad supported/premium) would be great.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2012)

Arsenal's loan bid for Kieran Richardson rejected according to Sky Sports.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 4, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *cache.ohinternet.com/images/thumb/7/73/JeanLucPicardFacepalm.jpg/618px-JeanLucPicardFacepalm.jpg
> 
> Seriously are we judging an entirely different culture now?



lol...my line came out all wrong..sry..didn't mean to..didn't mean it that way..my bad


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

No harm done mate. Often we judge other cultures by our own and that generates needless interpretations (just like Indians calling Western Culture as "dirty" just because it's different).

Mancs


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 5, 2012)

Newcastle 3 - ManU 0


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 5, 2012)

Steve Kean calls in to Sir Alex to give some words of comfort 



ajai5777 said:


> Newcastle 3 - *ManU* 0



proper chav 

*www.twitter.com/James_Heneghan_/status/154686747832369153

Twitter / Tusshar kamath: â€Ž"Colleen is a slapper, sh ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

That's just brilliant from Newcastle fans. 

Some goal that.
*i.minus.com/ibygHXjisdpDWc.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 5, 2012)

Yep, Doesn't beat the Gardner screamer of yesterday though


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 5, 2012)

Trollolololololololol!!!! 

Patrice Evra N-word video youtube | Mail Online


----------



## Krow (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

> There's a man on the pitch at Goodison Park proposing to his girlfriend. I have to say his intended doesn't look entirely overjoyed with this one but I think he's sealed the deal - for now anyway. Nothing like the peer pressure of 30-odd thousand people to sway a dubious call.



And she said no 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Trollolololololololol!!!!
> 
> Patrice Evra N-word video youtube | Mail Online



From the FA document:



> The Commission asked Mr Evra why, then, did he not tell the referee that he had been called ******, as opposed to black. Mr Evra's answer was that even when he pronounced the word "niggers", it was not a word he liked to use


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 5, 2012)

see that's a big gentleman right there 

KickOff | Football Stats, Predictions, Betting and Infographics

still don't think United can win this, given all the injuries and poor forms of the players.



> @MCStatueGS: Assists this season
> 
> Silva - 10
> Valencia - 7
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

To be fair shouldn't that be Tim Howard's assist and The Wind's goal?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2012)

From a journalist's twitter.


> 1/2 season gone, would you rather be in Man Utd's position or Arsenal's? (Taking all completions into account?)


Tough one.Isn't it?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 5, 2012)

We have been badly fvcked with the injuries. Team morale has to be on an all-time low. Arsenal have RvP to be cheerful about atleast.

Meanwhile, Ivory Coast trying their best to help United save further blushes. Yaya and Kolo will be absent for City come Sunday. Add to that the suspensions of Barry and injury to Balotelli. City can still hammer United though.

Cahill linked with United. don't think it will happen though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

It's a pity Cameroon and Togo didn't qualify for ACN.

But still, ACN sucks IMO. Every 2 years? Really? What's the point. Will prefer to sign a South American or European over African precisely because of ACN.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 5, 2012)

A tourney after every 2 years is fine imo.

BBC Sport - Man Utd placing too much onus on Rio Ferdinand - Mark Lawrenson

Totally agree with Lawro.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2012)

I am struggling to remember the last African player Man Utd. signed.DjembaDjemba?
Seems to me like a conscious decision to avoid ACN troubles.

Same with Liverpool now I think about that.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't think that's the case. United have always relied more on European players though.

The passes for Man United Cafe at Phoenix Mills where the Neviller will be coming are worth 3k! Considering this is a third-world country, this is damn expensive


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I am struggling to remember the last African player Man Utd. signed.DjembaDjemba?
> Seems to me like a conscious decision to avoid ACN troubles.


Mame Biram Diouf?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 5, 2012)

*u.goal.com/52000/52091hp2.jpg


Ferguson stands up for Schmeichel - Sport - The Independent

Dalglish takes cue from Fergie maybe?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

Schmeichel wasn't charged and there was video evidence in that case AFAIK.

The last time I heard of Mame Biram Diouf, he ran away from his wedding or something and went "missing".


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2012)

I honestly believe Suarez isn't racist. Evra is an idiot, but he has been successful in trolling everyone.

But have to say one thing, Liverpool the club, Dalglish and their fans have absolutely made tools of thsemelves throughout this issue. It is hilarious.  and really sad to see them handling it like this.

"Liverpool won't appeal the race ban but maintain Suarez's innocence" - 

You had started beating the drum, then don't stop midway. Making an absolute joke of yourselves. Take it to the end. Idiots.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 5, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The last time I heard of Mame Biram Diouf, he ran away from his wedding or something and went "missing".



ye and they beat up his brother


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

ico said:


> I honestly believe Suarez isn't racist. Evra is an idiot, but he has been successful in trolling everyone.
> 
> But have to say one thing, Liverpool the club, Dalglish and their fans have absolutely made tools of thsemelves throughout this issue. It is hilarious.  and really sad to see them handling it like this.
> 
> ...



Read the report, read the laws  and come back before acting like a tool. #okthxbai


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 5, 2012)

> Diouf married his girlfriend of four years, Maria Orten in Molde on 2 July 2011. Diouf went missing for a few days before the wedding, with his fiancée blaming his disappearance on the best man, Molde FK midfielder *Pape Paté Diouf*. He eventually turned up on 30 June, but Orten was forbidden from revealing the reason for his absence.



pappe


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2012)

ico said:


> *I honestly believe Suarez isn't racist.* Evra is an idiot, but he has been successful in trolling everyone.
> 
> But have to say one thing, Liverpool the club, Dalglish and their fans have absolutely made tools of thsemelves throughout this issue. It is hilarious.  and really sad to see them handling it like this.
> 
> ...



He isn't a racist but he did use racist abuse to wind up a fellow player and admitted it himself.So unless he turns out to be a repeat offender,he is not a racist.
Hard to disagree with the post though.


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2012)

I've read the report. Liverpool have made a  of themselves.  Idiots.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He isn't a racist but he did use racist abuse to wind up a fellow player and admitted it himself.


negrito isn't racist abuse. ;p


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

ico said:


> I've read the report. Liverpool have made a  of themselves.  Idiots.



You haven't. And I know if I argue, you'll end up with "Wind up SUCCESSFUL". 



ico said:


> negrito isn't racist abuse. ;p


Negrito is not even the word. 
NOTW.

Triffic trolling btw


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2012)

Pretty much this. They say Suarez is innocent but will not appeal the ban as they sort of expect everyone to grow up and end the issue. Could have said the same thing first time itself? 

First the club and the people involved on the Liverpool's side fail to give consistent comments about the issue. Second, these things didn't go in their favour and Suarez is handed out an 8 match ban. Their retarded fans launch a  campaign. Funny statements by pool on their website. Now because they don't see anything in their favour and knowing that they have failed, they say...they aren't gonna appeal the ban but maintain Suarez's innocence. 

At the end of the day, I feel for Suarez. His club and supporters hasn't handled the issue properly. All of them behaved in a childish manner. That's all.





Liverpool_fan said:


> Negrito is not even the word.


whatever it was, negro or negrito. It's the same thing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

ico said:


> Pretty much this. They say Suarez is innocent but will not appeal the ban as they sort of expect everyone to grow up and end the issue. Could have said the same thing first time itself?
> 
> First the club and the people involved on the Liverpool's side fail to give consistent comments about the issue. Second, these things didn't go in their favour and Suarez is handed out an 8 match ban. Their retarded fans launch a  campaign. Funny statements by pool on their website. Now because they don't see anything in their favour and knowing that they have failed, they say...they aren't gonna appeal the ban but maintain Suarez's innocence.
> 
> At the end of the day, I feel for Suarez. His club and supporters hasn't handled the issue properly. All of them behaved in a childish manner. That's all.


Agreed the club hasn't handled the issue properly at all. The fans however have no fault in this issue, would you have reacted any different from strong statements from your club and with respect to the gross number of holes in the FA assertion?



> whatever it was, negro or negrito. It's the same thing.


Whatever it is you haven't read the FA document, neither do you have elabroate knowledge on the rules (neither do I for that matter in terms of knowledge of rules). As I understand though you cannot exactly appeal the decision in the way to prove the innocent and there's limited scope of appealing. The FA's footballing decision is under their discretion completely, just like this fourm is under staff discretion (to make a comparison).

Read this - Suarez â€“ (Still) Not A Racist | The Tomkins Times | Paul Tomkins' blog about Liverpool Football Club (LFC)

Secondly limit the : lol : jerkfest on likes of Downing, Carroll, our scoring record, etc. Keep only sane discussion on a sensitive issue such as this. There is one thing called "trolling" and another thing called "moronic trolling".


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Secondly limit the : lol : jerkfest on likes of Downing, Carroll, our scoring record, etc. Keep only sane discussion on a sensitive issue such as this. There is one thing called "trolling" and another thing called "moronic trolling".



Wind up successful.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2012)

ico said:


> Their retarded fans launch a  campaign. Funny statements by pool on their website.



Not to mention the "suarez is not a racist" taglines dished out at RAWK and an avatar changing campaign which shook the roots of the FA.
Has there been an email campaign yet?RAWK's specialty.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

Lol what has RAWK's taglines got to do with it? Few of their staff made decision for their own independent website. Big deal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2012)

RAWK=#1 LFC forum,loads of people read it(for lols or otherwise)
Has John Henry been spammed by RAWK yet?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

ico said:


> Wind up successful.



Nope. Just think about it.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> RAWK=#1 LFC forum,loads of people read it(for lols or otherwise)


And ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyway,this is a fantastic RAWK thread
Compromising Positions



Liverpool_fan said:


> Nope. Just think about it.
> 
> 
> And ?



umm..lol?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

Reminds me of the old "Fiasco's" thread.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 5, 2012)

Meanwhile, Ravel Morrison is Barcelona's next target it seems. Cue the Barca DNA in Morrison shite next.


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Reminds me of the old "Fiasco's" thread.


I don't know why Fiasco's thread was deleted. It was really gold.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 6, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Meanwhile, Ravel Morrison is Barcelona's next target it seems. Cue the Barca DNA in Morrison shite next.



Has he redeemed himself? Really talented, but an absolute moron.



ico said:


> I don't know why Fiasco's thread was deleted. It was really gold.



Was it? Awwww was hilarious 

McClaren returns to Twente? Hmm.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 6, 2012)

Ollie Holt is a racist


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 6, 2012)

*p.twimg.com/AiamuxACMAABLFr.jpg

Idiot.

He has written EBJT's Biography btw.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]p4rwuTkrNKc#[/YOUTUBE]

awesome video, screened at Wembley prior to the final

De Rossi to City? Fvck me if that's true. Hand the title over to them already then.

 at Joey Barton taking the piss at Piers 

[YOUTUBE]-cXJykE34uk[/YOUTUBE]

some really horrible tackles there.

Awful tackles on even the team-mates 

Many of these are from junior divisions and youth games 

most of them are awarded Yellow cards. Horrible.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2012)

Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | Sport | Football 



> Henry must be registered by noon today to
> be eligible for Monday night, but the club
> were still trying to complete the necessary
> paperwork last night.


Typical Arsenal negotiations.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 6, 2012)

Lampard linked with United


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 6, 2012)

Please sign John Terry too.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 6, 2012)

That would be too much  CSKA Chelsea? No Thank You

That would be [CSKA[CSKA Fulham]]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2012)

Henry is an Arsenal player again.Deal done 35 mins before Leeds deadline.


----------



## Krow (Jan 6, 2012)

Good. Hopefully he can score some.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 6, 2012)

Good to see him back. He has the no. 12 shirt which seems odd. If I were Walcott i'd give him the legendary no. back, as it is only for a few months.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2012)

12 was his France number.It will be unfair on Theo to take his number for 2 months,just for a trip down memory lane.


----------



## vicky (Jan 6, 2012)

Would be great to watch henry back at arsenal.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 6, 2012)

Even Fowler didn't get his No.9 or even his old No.23 when he came back (Cisse and Carra). Had to do with the number 11 shirt. Though Cisse's departure gave him back his No.9 in summer of 2006.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 6, 2012)

Henry has scored 16 goals in 37 appearances for NYRB. y did he play only 37 games in 2 years?
how will RVP react to Henry's presence on the pitch. It cud mark the end of Arsenal's season.
he sud be used as a defender IMO.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm... to return against Leeds?

Reminds me of this.
[YOUTUBE]gBHD0BHxQPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 6, 2012)

iinfi said:


> he sud be used as a defender IMO.



 we could've used him then


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2012)

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x365/dec_11/gun__1325282219_Henry4.jpg?ic=692c85T
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/378x498/jan_12/zp_136568038SM018_Arsenal_Trai_823.jpg?ic=8d73eaT
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/426x498/jan_12/zp_136568038SM016_Arsenal_Trai_3684.jpg?ic=83524eT


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Robbie9Fowler robbie fowler*
Terry Henry back at arsenal.. Delighted for him #iknowwhatitfeelsliketogobacktotheclubyoulove



And before someone goes pedantic

*Robbie9Fowler robbie fowler*
Was not a spelling mistake.... Obviously I know it's Thierry but terry sounds better #fromliverpoolyasee


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2012)

Legend=Thierry
Cnut=Terry
So try not to go scouse here Robbie.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 6, 2012)

Terry as Surname != Terry as first name.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 6, 2012)

Matias Suarez to Arsenal?


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2012)

I hope it's not late
*failblog.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/epic-fail-fail-nation-finding-your-pocket-fail.gif

and a reprise
*i41.tinypic.com/23lzh35.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2012)

It is.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 7, 2012)

it is


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

Wenger got featured in FAILBlog?

If yes then that fits.  (post ze link to the fail blog post as well)

EDIT: Found it - *failblog.org/2012/01/05/epic-fail-fail-nation-finding-your-pocket-fail/


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 7, 2012)

1-0 Oldham


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

Damn what a goal.



XTerminator said:


> 1-0 Oldham



1-1 now


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 7, 2012)

After all that 100mn - 50 mn money spent, you have to rely on a free transfer to do the job


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

The impact of our transfers have been largely inversely proportional to their transfer fees - Suarez exempted.  

Quite a lucky goal that btw.

2-1 Gerrard's penalty.

Not the best first half but please to be ahead.


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 7, 2012)

2-1 HT for Liverpool


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

Super goal by Carroll. Brilliant.

Downing scores too. Nice win in the end. 5-1.

Downing should have had an assist as well, Carroll missed a sitter before Downing's goal. But oh well. 5-1 is a very good result regardless against any side.

Have a feeling there would be a serious shitstorm with the Oldham player looked very upset when someone from the crowd said something to him, if it's racist.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 7, 2012)

Oldham player racially abused at the Kop End? if so, LFC should rename their asses to KKK FC


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

We don't even know it was racial abuse. According to few in twitter who claimed to be near the persons abusing - the abuse was "Manc *******". While few media articles claiming "Black *******".
Sigh it would be sad if due to some moron making the latter abuse the entire club would have to bear with especially in the present climate.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 7, 2012)

guys where were they showing the fa cup game of liverpool last night?Also which channel will show citeh-utd game on sunday??What time is it?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

There was no telecast to the FA Cup game against Oldham. Only Setanta Ireland broadcasted the game, and I caught a Live stream.
No idea about Man Utd. game, them being "Man U" I would guess Pixtwats would wank to show their game.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 7, 2012)

was looking at the news..came across this...



> Late in the third round win, the 20-year-old defender, on loan from Norwich, appeared to take offence to something shouted from the Kop.
> 
> Despite reassurance from his team-mates, Dirk Kuyt and Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard, the right-back was visibly upset and seemed close to tears.



what the hell happened??Never known liverpool fans to be racist..any clue...??



Liverpool_fan said:


> There was no telecast to the FA Cup game against Oldham. Only Setanta Ireland broadcasted the game, and I caught a Live stream.
> No idea about Man Utd. game, them being "Man U" I would guess Pixtwats would wank to show their game.



LOL...i guess so...thanks


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

Definitely not. There was one or two fans who either shouted "Black b.." or "Manc b...", and those would be dealt appropriately by the club and merseyside police if indeed the shout was "black b..."; life ban + legal action, etc.
It's very much possible that the Manc shout could have been misunderstood as Black. Indeed according to many fans that has happened countless times.

The BBC has covered this incident correctly. *news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16452241.stm

Mirror have been their usual moronic speculation.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2012)

A 20 year old breaks down in tears after getting called a "Manc twat"?Nah I don't think so either.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

Obviously not. Read my post again.

Nick Parrott covers this incident well in twitter.

Whatever happens, it should be resolved soon. The cloud of racism stinks and it's getting tiring now.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 7, 2012)

this one guy gives a bad rep to the whole club...seriously people like these should be banned for life..what a douche..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

They will be. Don't worry.

Nothing can be done about the wankers blaming the club and painting the entire club support in the same brush though. Ignoring is the only option.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

sigh...something is wrong with Liverfool. 

ek issue khatam huya nahi....ki doosra shuru.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Nothing can be done about the wankers blaming the club and painting the entire club support in the same brush though. Ignoring is the only option.





ico said:


> sigh...something is wrong with Liverfool.
> 
> ek issue khatam huya nahi....ki doosra shuru.


*i.imgur.com/vKTKb.gif*i.imgur.com/HAIlK.gif


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

Liverfool obviously includes everyone. Fans and the club.

This issue gets resolved and on emore is going to pop up.

What happened to Bellamy's "**** off you Dutch c***"

disgraceful club. disgraceful fans and disgwaceful players.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

You're getting boring mate. Rafa x 4235235235 times and now this x 134234234 times. Yawn.



ico said:


> disgraceful club. disgraceful fans and *disgwaceful* players.



*lh3.ggpht.com/_XBxq4hb6xis/S_Lp3Xznt1I/AAAAAAAAAgQ/5zVU-CdyIMk/%5BUNSET%5D.jpg


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

No. In this case, why everything related to Liverpool is in the bad news?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

Because an unsuccesful wind up is unsuccessful.


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm making a serious point there. Why are Liverpoop in bad news these days?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

Come on ico, we have known each other for long. This isn't as fun as it was 3 years ago. 

Open up your music player and join in the head-banging.

*www.balls.ie/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/hodgson.gif


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

have to say one thing, I wasn't winding you up.

Meanwhile...the Oldham player was racially abused or not?

btw...Liverpoop was a typo. P and L are too close on a touch screen.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

There was some abuse and the player was deeply upset and was comforted by his team mates and Liverpool players. A compliant has been made by the player as well, apparently a complaint alleging racial abuse. LFC and Mersey Police are investigating. 3 fans were ejected from the stadium and it's not confirmed they were the ones abusing. No one knows more that that.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 7, 2012)

Liverpool 1-5 Oldham 

I thought u guys were mentioning Fulham as Oldham ....lol



			
				Cahill said:
			
		

> to CFC
> increment ... mento ...menttt ... u showed me boww...
> love love .. oh my love .. u showed me bowww....



cahill talks break down ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2012)

Proper 'Man U' fan here.
*i42.tinypic.com/2zi0emo.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 7, 2012)

Plastic fans are everywhere


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

Plastic I can understand but wtf? A ticket costs quite a lot. What a waste.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't care really, it's just sad that some of those who really support the club never get the chance to go visit the stadium. Mostly asians.

Also, it could be the case that it is half-time there or some sh1t



> @bglendenning: No racism at Craven Cottage, just a few Charlton fans abusing Danny Murphy's wife and small child. WTF is wrong with people?



 England is officially lol

Talking about plasticity..

*i40.tinypic.com/of6geg.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LFskFNYyLBw[/YOUTUBE]

howard+wind=amazing goal ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

Has got more goals than Cahill.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 8, 2012)

are the toure bros playing today??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 8, 2012)

^ Nope.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

Joe Cole scored a hat trick for Lille. Good for him. Hopefully a deal could be agreed in the end with the pleasure of all 3 parties.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Has got more goals than Cahill.



who? wind or howard?

there is nothing on the official website or BBC yet .. but some chap on wiki has updated it saying cahill plays for Chelsea....amazing ...
talks are broken ... thats for sure ....

if cahill is signed ...we can send terry to Forest again ... on loan ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

Scholes seen arriving with Utd. team?

WTF he is in the Utd. side to face City!

Utd. with a Henry moment of their own,but it's a step backward all the same.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Scholes seen arriving with Utd. team?
> 
> WTF he is in the Utd. side to face City!
> 
> Utd. with a Henry moment of their own,but it's a step backward all the same.



yes he is ... fregie has lost it before the Kick Off....

Sony Pix are showing the early kick off .. and not the other matches ... they suck big time .......
they sud be thrashed ... who on earth gives rights to non-sports channels to telecast sports ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

The other matches weren't telecasted in England as well.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The other matches weren't telecasted in England as well.



thats the funniest part .. can u imagine IPL not being telecast in India ... 
i v heard .. even some EPL matches are not telecast in the UK ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

No 3pm Saturday kick offs are shown in the UK, only internationally.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No 3pm Saturday kick offs are shown in the UK, only internationally.



m curious to know the reason .. do u know?
jus to sell tickets in the stadia across the country?

some strong support for Scholes .



			
				fromBBC said:
			
		

> Paul, Maidstone, via text: "I'm backing Paul Scholes to come on as a sub, score a wondergoal and get sent off all in five minutes. Inevitable!"
> 
> Andy, Manchester, via text: "Scholes decision makes perfect sense. Experience, it's cost us nothing, he's no worse than our current centre mids and it's not like he'll start every game. Not to mention the psychological boost! Absolute no brainer."



i thought scholes was well past his prime ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah it's about maintaining attendance

Lol Rooney badge kissing after holding the club to ransom to get a payrise.Twat.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol Citeh. They are doomed to lose every game before we play them it seems. (Or getted knocked out,etc.)


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

kompany gets a fake red ... lol ...

city sud sub their goal keeper if they want something out of this game ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kompany to miss both legs of the league cup. Hahaha nice. Thanks Mr. Ferguson. 

Hopefully it would not be rescinded.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

Harsh but fair red.A few more of those and players will think twice before lunging in.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

Any video or GIF? Hopefully it's a fair decision


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Harsh but fair red.A few more of those and players will think twice before lunging in.



big lol .. stop playing soccer baby ... if u cant take such tackles and need the ref's help.........


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

Fvcking hell? Downing Arrested. It's becoming a circus now.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Harsh but fair red.A few more of those and players will think twice before lunging in.



sorry for over-reacting .. but my friend .. m assuming u v seen the tackle in real-time and the replay ... 
thats not even a foul .. its a brilliant tackle ... and he had taken the ball ...n nothing off the player ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

iinfi said:


> big lol .. stop playing soccer baby ... if u cant take such tackles and need the ref's help.........



Playing football is a bit tough if you are sitting at home with a broken leg, hard man.



iinfi said:


> sorry for over-reacting .. but my friend .. m assuming u v seen the tackle in real-time and the replay ...
> thats not even a foul .. its a brilliant tackle ... and he had taken the ball ...n nothing off the player ...



You can't go with 2 feet according to the rules,just like you can't go from behind,get the ball or not.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Fvcking hell? Downing Arrested. It's becoming a circus now.



Maybe it's ok to hit a woman where he comes from.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Maybe it's ok to hit a woman where he comes from.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

Scholes fvck up gives City the goal


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

It's 9 men playing 10. Nasri and Scholes have got tickets to join in.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

It will be funny as fvck if City get a replay and win at OT.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hargreaves 

What's the betting Scholes will tackle him and get sent off?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

Nasri subbed, good assist for Utd goal, then disappeared.

Meh..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hopefully City are wrecked.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

Stewart Downing arrested after allegedly punching ex-girlfriend | Mail Online



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Playing football is a bit tough if you are sitting at home with a broken leg, hard man.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't go with 2 feet according to the rules,just like you can't go from behind,get the ball or not.



thats wat i said ..stop playing football if u cant take tackles like that .. there was no malice in the tackle .... 
u cant leave one foot at ur goal-line and tackle with your other foot ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok...


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

city to appeal against the red-card ...

referee to be docked 50% of his match-fee if the red-card is rescinded...



			
				Radio 5 live pundit Craig Burley at Stamford Bridge: said:
			
		

> "People talk about Andre Villas-Boas being a tactical genius but he needs to find a way to get Mata in behind the striker and let him go into those pockets behind people and play balls alongside centre-halves. At the moment he's playing wide and if you're up against him you'd be happy. I've got a huge reservation about the manager and there are a lot of people within this club who aren't sure about this fellow."



hahahaha


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 8, 2012)

i kindaa agree with Arsenal_Gunners...that was a harsh but fair call by the ref regarding the red card...thankfully the player wasn't injured but these two footed challenges are very seriously looked upon nowadays..it can wreck a player's career..i remember a similar decision being given to torres once this season...refs are a bit strict in this issue nowadays


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

i agree that sick challenges sud be reprimanded .... but if u go about sending off players for all challenges ...football sud be played only by players who have one foot (handicap) ...(no disrespect/offence to handicap people)

u can break someone's foot ... irrespective of the number of feet u use in ur challenge ...


*
away from the red-card crap .....
btw .. after the Glazers took over a bunch of ManU fans started their own club ..wats the name of the club and how are they doing? *

Mataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

He won the ball. Don't think that's a red but won't be rescinded I think. Double footed tackles are always potential red card material. Don't agree with that blind assessment of double footed tackles though.
Heh just watched it again the second leg was more of the leg "carried" with the tackling leg. Deffo not a red card.



iinfi said:


> away from the red-card crap .....
> btw .. after the Glazers took over a bunch of ManU fans started their own club ..wats the name of the club and how are they doing?


FC United of Manchester (FCUM).


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

Radio 5 live pundit Craig Burley at Stamford Bridge: "David Luiz is a bomb scare, a law unto himself. If he was 70 yards away from his box for most of the game then there wouldn't be a problem. When they put defender behind his name, there should be inverted commas around it. People say I'm harsh about him but he's a defender and everything else should be a bonus."



Liverpool_fan said:


> .
> Heh just watched it again the second leg was more of the leg "carried" with the tackling leg. Deffo not a red card.
> 
> 
> FC United of Manchester (FCUM).



thats wat m saying ... second leg cannot be cut and put abv one's head when going for tackles ...

thanks for the club name


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 8, 2012)

People complaining it shouldn't have been a red. But what if that tackle had contact with Nani? Could've had disastrous consequences. Good decision imo.

Also, United were more careless than City were good. Credit to them for not rolling over though, I think keeping Silva on would've given them a different result.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> FC United of Manchester (FCUM).



how many more levels to reach the EPL ... 



XTerminator said:


> People complaining it shouldn't have been a red. But what if that tackle had contact with Nani? Could've had disastrous consequences. Good decision imo.



had nani tripped over his own foot or the ball and fallen on the goalpost ... it cud v been worse .... 
it can happen even if it was a single-footed challenge ....
wat crap man ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

Cup draw coming up.Lower league side/Spurs at home please.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 8, 2012)

Sheffield Wednesday at home please


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

Arsenal/Leeds v Aston Villa 

Good tie for us or Leeds.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 8, 2012)

LFC vs United


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

Liverpool away for Utd.
*i.imgur.com/HAIlK.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 8, 2012)

This is a fvcking conspiracy I say


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2012)

MK Dons or QPR in the 4th round


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 8, 2012)

Bolton, Arsenal, Liverpool, Stoke, Chelsea and Liverpool again are our next 6 games. Some schedule that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

Would be fun.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking forward to the *biggest* game in England.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

Pleased it's at Anfield. 



> Man City - 25th Jan - League Cup 2nd leg.
> Man United - 28th Jan - FA Cup 4th round.


Two nights at Anfield. Very important games these.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 8, 2012)

Neil warnock sacked. Disappointing but expected, really. With the resources they have,they should easily be in the top 10


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 8, 2012)

It's all Rafa's fault.


----------



## Joker (Jan 9, 2012)

when are fa cup next round matches???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2012)

is all.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2012)

So, Liverpool have apologised to the Oldham player.Shame they don't act the same when their best player is at fault.

Kalou to Arsenal?Nooooooooooooo.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2012)

^ You'll love him. 

----------

With the Gooners going mental after having see Thierry Henry sign for them, our spies tell us that Henry, when asked to comment on his return, remarked,

_“Wow, it looks just the same as when I left!”_

He was, of course, talking about their trophy cabinet!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 9, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ You'll love him.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



LOL...nice dig dude...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 9, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> With the Gooners going mental after having see Thierry Henry sign for them, our spies tell us that Henry, when asked to comment on his return, remarked,
> 
> _“Wow, it looks just the same as when I left!”_
> 
> He was, of course, talking about their trophy cabinet!



That's an old joke


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2012)

Arsenal deny the Kalou story according to the BBC, he is still with Ivory Coast


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2012)

@LFC_Fan: Timeless classic.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2012)

Morocco have let us keep Chamakh for tonight's game,how nice of them.Get in!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2012)

^ He is as valuable to them as he is to you.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 9, 2012)

btw hope Arsenal routs the scum tonight


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 9, 2012)

Think there's a replay here.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 9, 2012)

^ Leeds win 2-1.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Arsenal: Szczesny, Coquelin, Koscielny, Squillaci, Miquel, Song, Arteta (c), Ramsey, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Arshavin, Chamakh.

Martinez, Yennaris, Benayoun, Ryo, Walcott, Park, Henry.

Youth keeper Martinez preferred over Almunia.

FIFA/FIFPro team of the year:
Iker CASILLAS, Sergio RAMOS, Gerard PIQUE, Nemanja VIDIC, Daniel ALVES, Andres INIESTA, XAVI, Xabi ALONSO, Cristiano RONALDO, Wayne ROONEY, Lionel MESSI.

Rooney over RvP.
*sarcastic applause*


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2012)

It was rooney who scored 35


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Spoiler



*arseblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/henryshirt.jpg


Spoiler



*media.ebaumsworld.com/picture/xxBrianatorxx/mrmarsh.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2012)

Joke. Of. The. Year.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Messi becomes the 4th player after Cryuff,Platini and Van Basten to win the Ballon D'or 3 times.Can't argue here.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2012)

him winning the lol liga and CL had  a big say in this. Ronaldo had a better calender year imo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Well,he played a big part in winning those trophies.Also did more in El Clasicos.
Undoubtedly the best player of our generation.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2012)

Will become an all time great if he continues like this regardless of his failures with Argentina.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

I think he is comfortably an all time great already.Question is,can he become _the _greatest?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2012)

I meant all time great not "among all time greats" which he is already. I guess it should be "the" all time great rather than "an". Poor grammar in any case.



> And that's a direct hit! No sooner had I typed that passage than one of the Leeds players - I don't know who - earned himself a massive roar of approval from his own fans by scoring a direct hit on the back of Martin Keown's head from about 30 yards. That's a magnifient shot which briefly incenses the former Arsenal centre-half. Clearly raging, he wheels around as if to say "Who the eff hit that?", only to quickly remember he's on live television, turn his frown upside-down and give them an unconvincingly matey thumbs up instead. It's the Emirates - surely they could find them a studio or broom cupboard to broadcast from.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]D2Vq5L7dfRM[/YOUTUBE]



Oh no! Jon Champion is commentating


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Robbie Savage deserved that.
And a kick in the balls.

[YOUTUBE]zRZTna7tRHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2012)

Beckham is at the Emirates!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't tell me he is here for another nose wiping gesture.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2012)

at 'arry



Liverpool_fan said:


> Don't tell me he is here for another nose wiping gesture.



would be epic heel that.

Arshavin is a proper farmer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Arshavin should have scored there.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2012)

Arthrita is down. He's okay i suppose.

Turns out Becks is at the Emirates as his son Romeo is an avid Arsenal fan


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Arshavin showing why he is worth sticking with..


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2012)

Crockelain


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

If you want someone injured,put him at the full back position for AFC.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2012)

Who the hell is that coming on? Arsenal on par with United in terms of injuries now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

The days of Santos and Sagna seem ages ago.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2012)

Yennaris looks like Virat Kohli


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Not another trip to Bellend road please!

WTF is twattri doing there.

The guy whose statue is outside the stadium is coming on.


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2012)

Henry......!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



I ejaculated right there

and it was a Henry finish as well

Thierry is loving every second of it.
Goal no. 227 is here.


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

What a fvcking celebration!People wont forget this moment soon.


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2012)

want to see that again. My stream is fvcked.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Henry giving the young players an earful.This is 2005 all over again 

Fvckin hell.SCSZ save.He has made 2 brillant saves in the aftermath of TH uberwankfest.

Look at TH at the end.What a ****ing legend.

Lol Wilshere and Afobe in awe of TH14

Love Pix.They have got no studio coverage or sh1t.Unadulterated Henry awesomeness post FT.


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2012)

those Henry *pass in the box* finishes......


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 10, 2012)

It took Fernando Torres 903 minutes to score his first Chelsea goal. It took Thierry Henry 10 minutes to score on his return to Arsenal.

Don't know how accurate that is.

Even Beckam was celebrating the goal


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2012)

Legend.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Guess who got the prized shirt.
*a.yfrog.com/img619/8039/vzpnt.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2012)

The second coming of Anelka  Typical Henry finish though


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2012)

Great move, great finish, great player.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 10, 2012)

what is the status of wilshere??When is he expected back??Is he back in training?


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2012)

^March. Lot of people would say Jan-end. But this is Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Think he is targeting Milan.Can't wait for our player of the last season to return.



> "@piresrobert7: On my way to colney for training!!"



Great,I came again...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 10, 2012)

guys will they be showing the india vs bayern munich game on tv..if so then which channel??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2012)

Ten Action+ on 5 or 6 PM I think. Double check though.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Ten Action+ on 5 or 6 PM I think. Double check though.



Thanks man


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2012)

Being twatted 4-0 atm. with Bayern hardly breaking a sweat. Expected.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Bayern are twatting India, don't think that's the correct thing to do in a testimonial.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd love to see a double digit score, but Bayern are only playing on first gear.

BBC Sport - Commentary - Thierry Henry scores on Arsenal return

Epic by Motson, seemed to lose his breath after sometime


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok time to switch to ten sports and relive the epic moment.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2012)

Goodbye Baichung. The only recognizable Indian footballer for some time and probably for more time as well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Good that they held back in the 2nd half.Getting beat by double figures in your last game must be no fun.

Great quotes from AW and Henry


> Arsenal manager Wenger embraced Henry after his goal and said: “It was a dream. The story you’d tell some young kids about football. Unfortunately, it’s not often like that in our game, but sometimes it happens.”
> 
> Henry produced a classic side-foot finish after being found by Alex Song inside the Leeds penalty area and Wenger added: “When he was in this position, I thought, ‘Oh, that’s your angle but it’s a bit too close’, that’s where it surprised me. He didn’t force the shot and still made it look easy.
> 
> ...


Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | Sport | Football


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 10, 2012)

Kompany gets a 4 match ban. Good for the scousers.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2012)

Wouldn't it be 5? 4 + 1 for "frivolous" appeal?

To think of it, a proper tackle leads to dismissal from a key game and the team paying with it by being knocked out and missing 4 bloody games. Joke really.

Not complaining though, he is a key player for them.

On the other hand, Wooney gets away with a disgraceful tackle by reducing his ban to 2 games. FA, consistency indeed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2012)

Not all appeals are deemed frivolous.If you get banned for punching someone in the face and then appeal against it,they are likely to deem it as frivolous appeal.



> Henry is temporary, Chamakh is permanent.


----------



## Krow (Jan 11, 2012)

Why don't useless players like Chamakh get crocked and the good ones stay?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2012)

Why don't cvnts like Tevez (we can all agree on that) get injured for a season and nice blokes like Lucas remain fit?

On Kompany: No Danger, No Red Card | Referee 365

Interesting article from F365.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 11, 2012)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Report: Toon offered cut-price Carroll | ESPNSTAR.com

if liverpool sell him,then there are hardly any strikers left...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2012)

EDIT: Stopped reading after the first line. Meh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2012)

10 million 
That is what he was actually worth last January.
35m for Andy Carroll


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2012)

To be fair, Torres wasn't worth any more than 30M. And considering AOC was bought for 12M in the summer, Carroll a more established player was worth at least 15M especially with inflated prices in January.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2012)

All the net spend talk is straw clutching.The fact is, Liverpool had 50 million to spend whichever way they wanted.
Suffice to say, torching the cash would have been a more productive option, than what Kenny and Camolli did with it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2012)

Agreed. But there's no point of collecting cash either. Better to spend cash on a player with potential (even though he's presently average) than it being not spent at all. Obviously keeping the cash and buying the likes of Ba, Cabaye, Tiote, etc. would have been lot better  but that is hindsight at its finest.

Even more foolish will be to sell him IMO. He definitely has potential. Selling him for a low price would be a joke.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 11, 2012)

^ I though Carrol cost -15M.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2012)

Torres and -15M indeed.  

Imagine it. Losing a past-it crocky ladyboy and getting a 21 year old (unfortunately average) player and 15M of cash and cutting down the wages. I'll have the deal again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2012)

Then go out and buy more average players with that cash + some of your own 

Anyway,good article by Keown on Henry.
 Martin Keown: Thierry Henry proved dreams come true | Mail Online


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2012)

If that helps us to keep our best players, then sure. 
No more losing Masch et al. It's not my money anyway. 

Every big money transfer is a risk in any case, even proven players don't always shine - Shevchenko, Veron, etc. Some turn to be mixed - Berbatov, et while others fade away - Arshavin et al.
It's easier to talk from hindight though.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 11, 2012)

Martin Keown is a clown.

Also, think Torres is made to look 'past-it' because he simply doesn't get the support he used to in Liverpool.

Andy Carroll needs Steven Gerrard.Check out their partnership when these two play together more often



Liverpool_fan said:


> Every big money transfer is a risk in any case, even proven players don't always shine - Shevchenko, Veron, etc.



Sheva was bought when he was almost past it. Veron couldn't adapt to the fast-paced Premier league, had a decent second season still before injury hampered his chances.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2012)

Martin Keown is one of the best pundits around.Always worth a listen or read.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 11, 2012)

I may say that for Gary Neville. But most of the rival fans won't agree.


----------



## Krow (Jan 11, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Martin Keown Gary Neville is a clown.



Fixed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 11, 2012)

Torres is not past-it by any stretch of the imagination. You'll see. As for Carroll.....


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 11, 2012)

Krow said:


> Fixed.



see?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2012)

Gary Neville is a good pundit, seriously.

I hated him as a player but he actually knows what he talking about.


----------



## Krow (Jan 11, 2012)

[TROLL] Keown >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Neville [/TROLL]


----------



## ico (Jan 11, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> I may say that for Gary Neville. But most of the rival fans won't agree.


The Ratface is a good pundit. But still prone to making **** points once in a while. See: Chelsea vs Valencia. But since, it's Chelsea, it's acceptable.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 11, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I agree with many of points made by him.
> Lee Dixon is another good ex-gunner pundit.



Agree with Lee Dixon.



ico said:


> The Ratface is a good pundit. But still prone to making **** points once in a while. See: Chelsea vs Valencia. But since, it's Chelsea, it's acceptable.



Yeah he takes unwarranted digs at teams once in a while. But those are teams like Citeh and Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2012)

Robbo chilling with Maradona in Dubai.Well earned rest.
*yfrog.com/h6l4omzj:iphone


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 11, 2012)

cahill deal almost done..he is moving to chelsea...finally


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2012)

Younggunsblog said:
			
		

> Robert Pirès back training with Arsenal, but rules out a return to action. He's considering proposals to play in China or India.



Bob will improve India by 20% just by putting his foot here.More money in China though.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 11, 2012)

India would be awesome, not for him but for the football here.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2012)

No way he'll come to Y-League. China it is. Good for him I guess.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 11, 2012)

Arsenal and Wenger have destroyed football by calling Henry back to Arsenal ....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2012)

A Moment of Reflection | Facebook



Spoiler



Dear all,

I appealed because I obviously completely disagreed with the interpretation of the officials on the day but that happens in football and we move on. I wonder though if we are now going to see an unprecedented wave of red cards on match days because we sanction "if's" and "maybe's"? Are we going to look back at video evidence for every single challenge that goes unnoticed by the officials, look at different scenarios and potential outcomes of what could have been considered a good tackle and then sanction it? Players and managers are starting to expect more sending offs from referees and I think it's for the wrong reasons. My understanding is that English football prides itself on the hardness, the fairness and the tradition of its game. That is why hundreds of millions of people tune in to watch Premier League football and English referees have always been a key factor to that success in my opinion. So I don't agree with people saying that referees in this country aren't doing well as I think they are the best in the world. Hopefully common sense will prevail again in the future and I for one hope not to see consistency in sending offs and suspensions when the intent of a player is to win the ball.

I'd like to add to this that I waited for the suspension to be confirmed before making any comments on the matter as I didn't want to give the impression that I was using the media as a tool to benefit my own personal agenda in this case. I'm not speaking on behalf of the club or anybody else, this isn't me defending myself, this is just me raising a genuine concern.

If football fans decide I'm wrong in raising these concerns then I will have no problem in accepting the fact that times are changing again for our game.

Vincent Kompany.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't know what he's trying to say there. Anyways, good for us and the scousers as City are definitely susceptible without him.

I heard Silva is out with a broken foot too. Excellent news for us, if true.



> @JohnBrewinESPN:
> 
> Kompany and Liverpool FC are setting a worrying trend in football: A cloying, self-justifying and wordy statement that misses the point.



thoughts?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2012)

The one who is tweeting is actually missing the point.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5wwREHz7k5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2012)

The fact is a 2 footed tackle has to be either reckless, over-agressive, or malice/injury causing to be ejection worthy. Kompany's was neither. It was a fair tackle. End of.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 11, 2012)

Shame on a negrito is quite old now. Wu Tang Clan ftw though


----------



## iinfi (Jan 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DhYU_znLSRk[/YOUTUBE]


this lol is all over facebook tdy ..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2012)

BBC Sport - Arsenal's Szczesny apologises for 'rapist' quip over Ramsey
Er wtf? News about this? Too much PC-wankfest these days.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol he called him a pedo too.

*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxk3o8AOd81qgy1ug.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2012)

Wilshere is total class


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2012)

Spurs playing their game in hand tonight which got postponed because they decided to riot.Quite a few injuries for them.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

"they" decided to riot? :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2012)

Who else do you expect to start a riot in Tottenham?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2012)

the dumb arses in london, he meant. includes some gooners too


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Who else do you expect to start a riot in Tottenham?



Goons.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2012)

Only 36,000 at the Etihad?

City down to 10 men,Nasri on.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

Not too bad. Pretty good so far.

Fantastic result. Very pleased.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2012)

This game was a treat to watch for me as someone who plays in defence.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

Liverpool FC - The new Stoke


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 12, 2012)

Zey came in a bus and zey parked ze bus in front of zeir goal.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2012)

Spurs are level with United. Fvcking hell


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Liverpool FC - The new Stoke



As in being far right wing supporters?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

Parked an effing aeroplane..


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't understand what's wrong with Ravel Morrison. Surely he'll realize what a fvck-up he made later, if he indeed decides to leave United

Newcastle Ravel Morrison bid rejected by Manchester United | Mail Online

Robbie Keane joins his 'boyhood club' Aston Villa on loan 

[YOUTUBE]gaNDKK_HGxY[/YOUTUBE]

Na$ri ripped on by LFC fans


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

Seemed like gooners to be honest.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 12, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> I don't understand what's wrong with Ravel Morrison. Surely he'll realize what a fvck-up he made later, if he indeed decides to leave United
> 
> Newcastle Ravel Morrison bid rejected by Manchester United | Mail Online
> 
> ...



ok i finally have to ask this question..who is ravel morrison..some youth player??Y are utd fans banging their heads on this one...



Liverpool_fan said:


> Seemed like gooners to be honest.



lol..i agree... sounds more like gooner fans to me as well...but **** funny though...


----------



## Krow (Jan 12, 2012)

@ Arsenal reject.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2012)

BBC Sport - Roberto Mancini and Steven Gerrard row over Glen Johnson tackle


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

I can understand where's Mancini coming from but it is lot better to express your point without acting like a hypocrite.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice banter but wrong place.He could have fvcked up and there you have it,Pool fans in trouble again.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2012)

Liverpool ki sadhe-saati chal rahi hai


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

Beating City at the Eithad doesn't count I suppose.


----------



## vicky (Jan 12, 2012)

Good win for liverpool , City looked weaker without silva and yaya


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 12, 2012)

Pato to PSG with Tevez his replacement according to AFP.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2012)

nah i meant in terms of controversies.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

This is an LFC controversy?  Yeah right.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2012)

Everton strongly linked with Gibson. Looks like he's finally moving.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

Another Manc reject moves to Woodison. What a sorry state for them.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2012)

Phil Neville was still better then than most of Liverpool players are now 

edit: And he didn't cost them 35 million pounds 

The good thing for Everton is that Gibson is still 23. If he chooses to leave,everton is the best club for him atm.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Phil Neville was still better then than most of Liverpool players are now



*cdn.lolcaption.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/funny-fail-pics-lolcaption-argintina-disqualified-from-world-cup-fo-drugs.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 12, 2012)

Whatever happened to Owen Hargreaves ??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> The good thing for Everton is that Gibson is still 23. If he chooses to leave,everton is the best club for him atm.


He'll be in the Championship in a year or two. And no I am not prediciting Everton's relegation.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 12, 2012)

Wherever he goes, i just hope he does well. Meanwhile, Pato to PSG deal is off. Good to see someone who's loyal and not attacted towards money.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 12, 2012)

Relationship with the owner's daughter helps too I presume.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 13, 2012)

ye lol. Pato to PSG (read Oil+Money) would've weakened Milan significantly.

Mario Balotelli makes surprise school visit to use bathroom | Dirty Tackle - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 13, 2012)

now that pato is staying at milan...tevez talks have broken down...will he ever move from city??

oh ok apparently city rejected the bid...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 13, 2012)

Is our resident "Man U" "fan" writing for Everton's site now?

Gibson Signs On / News Archive / News / evertonfc.com - The Official Website of Everton Football Club



> Last season he scored in the Red Devils’ Champions League semi-final defeat of German outfit Schalke, just over a year after another strike helped Mr. Ferguson's men overcome giants Bayern Munich in the last eight of the same competition.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 13, 2012)

EvertonTime | Highlighting Everton FC's Inadequacies


United reach contract impasse with Ravel Morrison - Official Manchester United Website

I think the actual 'second coming' of Anelka is this player it seems


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 13, 2012)

Darron Gibson transfer to Everton gets thumbs up on Manchester United Facebook page | Metro.co.uk


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 13, 2012)

> Despite making 60 appearances for the Red Devils and scoring 10 goals, the midfielder has never been a popular figure at Old Trafford, and was ‘bullied’ off Twitter just two hours after joining following a stream of abuse from supporters.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Is our resident "Man U" "fan" writing for Everton's site now?
> 
> Gibson Signs On / News Archive / News / evertonfc.com - The Official Website of Everton Football Club




I see and I do not believe my eyes.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

United fan finds out that Gibson is sold to Everton
[YOUTUBE]Dzw2CHEIAUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2012)

hahaha my ex-girlfriend's brother dances like that... or will dance like that if he ever has to. 

I call that 'alien dance' 

Funniest sh!t I've seen in a while.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> United fan finds out that Gibson is sold to Everton
> [YOUTUBE]Dzw2CHEIAUY[/YOUTUBE]


Reminds me of this. Pity I can't find the original video though (Will have to do with this Inception video)
[YOUTUBE]rX7bfuK8pt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

BBC SPORT | Football | Why England will win Euro 2008


----------



## iinfi (Jan 14, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> BBC SPORT | Football | Why England will win Euro 2008



hahah where did u get this from?

England's football team is like India's cricket team .. no further comments needed ..



> Former Liverpool winger John Barnes speaking on BBC Radio 5 live about the Luis Suarez racism affair: "There are lots of questions that need to be asked. The dialogue on the problem has to continue. There has to be a classification of what is and isn't allowed. You can't be ambiguous about what you can and can't say. For supporters, because you're not allowed to make monkey chants but can you scratch your arm pits? It's a difficult situation but one that football has to deal with."



do they give good quality deodorants when someone buys tickets? so that ordinary deos dont make people in the stands scratch their armpits.... LOL ..


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Is our resident "Man U" "fan" writing for Everton's site now?
> 
> Gibson Signs On / News Archive / News / evertonfc.com - The Official Website of Everton Football Club


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

iinfi said:


> do they give good quality deodorants when someone buys tickets? so that ordinary deos dont make people in the stands scratch their armpits.... LOL ..


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2012)

Who is this resident Man U fan?

Apparently Frimpong is busy kicking Bale.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

Scholes! B-)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2012)

Dour 0-0 as expected.

Wonder for what we are playing for. 5-4-1 is way too defensive.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

Kenny Out, Kean In


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2012)

Another clean sheet for our strikers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2012)

Good chance for Carroll to prove himself in absence of Suarez.

Oh..


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2012)

Did Spuds drop points?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Another clean sheet for our strikers.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2012)

He didn't get much service. Nice WUM though.


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2012)

Krow said:


> Did Spuds drop points?



Anyone? Last I saw it was 1-1.

Yes. They did. Just checked.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2012)

Frimpong blowing flying kisses at Spurs fans at FT


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2012)

Every point is massive now, for Arsenal.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

it ended 1-1. Spuds aint winning the title anyways, so nice effort by them to get that Europe berth


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Frimpong blowing flying kisses at Spurs fans at FT



He did well. Hopefully he injured a few.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

United's next 5 games : Arsenal (a),  Liverpool (a) (F.A. Cup),  Stoke (h),  Chelsea (a), Liverpool (h).

Should effectively determine our title run.


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal's next five to be back: Vermaelen, Gibbs, Jenkinson, Sagna, Wilshere. Should effectively determine our title run.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

your title run?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2012)

Robert Pires said:
			
		

> New challenge for me in India! I am excited to promote football there!


Fookin hell!


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

Pires in India!



> @piresrobert7: New challenge for me in India! I am excited to promote football there!



I hope he plays for Mumbai FC..or is he just coming as a football ambassador?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice stuff.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2012)

Robbie Fowler and Robert Pires give new Indian league a retro feel | Metro.co.uk


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh I almost forgot. It's the IPL equivalent of football they'll be playing in.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2012)

Robbie Fowler as well? :O WOW.



XTerminator said:


> Oh I almost forgot. It's the IPL equivalent of football they'll be playing in.



IPL of Bengal to be fair. :/

Mind you this will scarcely benefit football here.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 14, 2012)

another sorry performance ....both defensive and in attack .... 
apart from defending and putting the ball in the back of the opponents net .. they are doing everything fine .... m dismayed
relegation looms ....


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Mind you this will scarcely benefit football here.



true.should've been organised more centrally.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2012)

Heck this will not either "improve interest in football". Since Kolkata is *already* a football crazy place.


----------



## Krow (Jan 14, 2012)

I heard it was named Premier League of Soccer (EPL mates with MLS)


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

> Liverpool Have Scored 24 Goals This Season. Bolton Have Scored 25. Blackburn Have Scored 32.



talk about striker crisis.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2012)

From goals crisis to now being worthless in final 3rd. Lucas has been a massive, massive blow. We barely have any steel in the midfield these days, especially when Spearing doesn't play.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 14, 2012)

I heard Kuyt was wasteful today. Anyways you can kiss the european spot goodbye, if this continues.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2012)

Missed a sitter of a header. 0 goals this season for him. 0/0 goals/assists for Downing, 2 goals for Carroll, best striker suspended, best threat when he plays - Maxi dropped for god knows what reason, Bellamy doesn't have the knees to play every game - 4 goals though our only threat. (League stats)
Poor, poor really.


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2012)

Legend. Legend. Legend. and Legend.

Legend once again. Bobby Pires.

Fowler too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 15, 2012)

Pires and Fowler in India??????


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Reminds me of this. Pity I can't find the original video though (Will have to do with this Inception video)


from the little Russian (similar to Bulgarian in many ways) I understand...I searched "4to/chto sa napravlenia" and I got this:

[YOUTUBE]XGUvQfjtw_0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]m3nGXE6KXAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2012)

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-k6yFefXG2dY/TxItOtBPSII/AAAAAAAACw0/-fhLL1ROFIo/s1600/CarricktoWelbeckBolton.gif
Michael Xavick 8)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2012)

How about Anderiesta?
*www.abload.de/img/ando0cxo.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2012)

Anderson>Cesc


according to ManU fans


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> How about Anderiesta?
> *www.abload.de/img/ando0cxo.gif



that's an awesome dummy 

besides, he's confident to try to pull off something like that against Spurs


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2012)

fvcking legend.

[YOUTUBE]IkYW9wdRuQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2012)

Arteta out with a knee injury.


----------



## Krow (Jan 15, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arteta out with a knee injury.



How bad is it? Can't find any mention anywhere.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2012)

Going around twitter at the moment.Apparantly it's bad enough to make him miss a few weeks.No confirmation though.


----------



## Krow (Jan 15, 2012)

Arteta is a vital cog. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2012)

Good assist from Arshavin and a class finish by RvP.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2012)

Needless penalty conceded there


----------



## Krow (Jan 15, 2012)

Come on gooners.

Why do we struggle after getting an early goal?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2012)

Swansea are a very good home team.Will be surprised if we win.
Sh1t game btw.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2012)

Krow said:


> Come on gooners.
> 
> Why do we struggle after getting an early goal?



Feel happy you get goals.


----------



## Krow (Jan 15, 2012)

Ah yes, I'd almost forgotten.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2012)

Ramsey


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2012)

This has a euro tie feel to it.Certainly as difficult.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2012)

Swansea are a good side. They were better than us at Anfield.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow,didn't see a Theo goal coming.He was very poor so far.Great finish.

**** off.

Miquel is spent.He is no LB and it's showing.



> Emmanuel Frimpong
> 
> To all the Walcott Haters that's what he's about #DEEEEEEEEEEEEENCH





> Emmanuel Frimpong
> 
> Tweeted To early


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 15, 2012)

at the match

To preserve my sanity I switched off the stream


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2012)

Klpd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2012)

Koscielny busting his balls out there.Credit to him.

Defensive injuries cost more points.Fvck off injuries


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow moved a point closer to Arse. And United to play them next. Pretty good, eh? Hopefully a win against Bolton.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2012)

Swansea need to be given credit here, more than Arsenal's shortcomings. Simply outstanding they were.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2012)

Mertesacker. World Class German international veteran. Who's Cahill, eh?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2012)

The prospect of an in-form Valencia against this Arsenal defence looks tasty to say the least


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2012)

One of the rare times that would prefer a Manc victory.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Mertesacker. World Class German international veteran. Who's Cahill, eh?



He wasn't fit.Cahill is half the player he is.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2012)

Just realized Spurs are playing City too. Be a Manc weekend next week.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> One of the rare times that would prefer a Manc victory.



expect Arsenal to play their best game against us, a la Newcastle


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He wasn't fit.Cahill is half the player he is.



We're not talking of FIFA ratings young man.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2012)

Anderson is 81 in PES 2012  and Kieran Gibbs is 84


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> expect Arsenal to play their best game against us, a la Newcastle



Naah they are not Liverpool who will raise their game against top sides (and be absolutely dire against Blackburn, Stoke, etc.). Most points they get is through their efficiency against average sides. Don't think United will fvck up such an important game anyway.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2012)

#tearsforpiers is trending


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Anderson is 81 in PES 2012  and Kieran Gibbs is 84



68 is more accurate for Anderson.

Poor old Arshavin had another assist today.How many has 20 million man had so far?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 15, 2012)

*twitter.com/#!/AssouEkotto

Each of his tweets has a "LOL"


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2012)

Should've been


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 16, 2012)

Arsenal have conceded most goals away from home in the entire Premiership and have conceded less goals at home than anyone else apart from City and Swansea.
Bizzare statistic.

And Arsenal have played only us at home. Rest of the teams placed top 7 away. Explains their good home record I guess?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2012)

Record skewed a bit by the 8-2 loss where we had noone left to play.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 16, 2012)

Milan derby up next. Chance for AC to open up a gap at the top, as Juve drew today.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Now that was a stellar performance by Arsenal.

Can't wait for ManUtd.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 16, 2012)

arsenal definitely missed arteta yest...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2012)

Cannavaro and Pires to feature in India league - FourFourTwo



> Other signed-up players - all at the end of their careers - include Portuguese midfielder *Maniche*, former Nigeria international *Jay-Jay Okocha*, ex-Liverpool striker *Robbie Fowler*, former Spain striker *Fernando Morientes* and Argentine *Hernan Crespo*.



Bloody hell!! 

------------

CAHILL has signed!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 16, 2012)

Cahill and Luiz would be weird together to be honest. More likely either to be partnered with Terry I suppose.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 16, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Cahill and Luiz would be weird together to be honest. More likely either to be partnered with Terry I suppose.



Terry and Cahill at center back .... Luiz at CDM or attacking mid-field in place of Lampard .... 
If Luiz cries on being played out of position then we will put him in front of London tube and start the tube ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2012)

How can you 'start' an underground tunnel?


----------



## Krow (Jan 16, 2012)

iinfi. Did you mean the London vacuum cleaner?


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 17, 2012)

Darlington enters into administration for the 3rd time 
Darlington forced to make players and staff redundant after clubs enters administration for the third time - Telegraph


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2012)

Arsenal express an interest in signing Robin van Persie's son | Football | The Guardian
Lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 17, 2012)

An obvious desparate and innovative way to keep the star is obvious.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 17, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal express an interest in signing Robin van Persie's son | Football | The Guardian
> Lol



whats the status regarding van persie's contract...has the deadlock been broken??or is he moving to city like nasri?


----------



## Krow (Jan 17, 2012)

^He will not be sold to City. Mostly overseas. I don't think we have sold them a single top class player yet. Nasri has been fairly average with them AFAIK.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 17, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^He will not be sold to City. Mostly overseas. I don't think we have sold them a single top class player yet. Nasri has been fairly average with them AFAIK.


Vermaelen and Song.
Sell them too


----------



## Krow (Jan 17, 2012)

TV has signed a long-term contract.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2012)

Nasri has downright flopped,the cvnt.


----------



## Krow (Jan 17, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Nasri has downright flopped,the cvnt.



I like him now. Like how many other flops have we offloaded for 25m?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 17, 2012)

Krow said:


> I like him now. Like how many other flops have we offloaded for 25m?



He wasn't a flop at Arsenal. 

And he always can do a Nani, he has time with him.


----------



## Krow (Jan 17, 2012)

Jan-May 2011, he was a big flop.  I hope he does a Hleb.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 17, 2012)

You mean win a treble while doing nothing? Well he can do just that by winning the Premier League.

He was Hleb replacement too wasn't he? Weird stuff.


----------



## Krow (Jan 17, 2012)

I mean joining on loan a team which eventually gets relegated.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2012)

Whoa,Hleb is back to Barca.Good going Alex,living the dream.


----------



## Krow (Jan 17, 2012)

More like a 'mare.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 17, 2012)

To be fair he has been plagued by injuries. Bad luck than anything else.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 17, 2012)

Why are the gunners jealous here? Oh wait.. 

Onto more serious issues : juve doubted over match fixing yet again
Controversial Arturo Vidal penalty v Cesena - 101 Great Goals


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 18, 2012)

telegraph kolkata reporting that ancelloti was offered torres,berbatov among others to him...any substance to this story?So torres being offered just after a year in chelsea..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 18, 2012)

Considering AVB doesn't start him most of the games, and Sturridge is ahead of him in pecking order, it won't be shocking. PSG can offer at least a decent money to cut their losses. Won't be surprised.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 18, 2012)

> @UKD59: #NUFC sold Carroll for £35m and bought Ba + Cabaye + Ben Arfa + Demba Cisse + Tiote + Krul + Santon + Colo + S Taylor for £34.5m. Amazing.



nice stat


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 18, 2012)

Pardew must have forgotten his digs on Wenger for buying French players in 2006.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 18, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> nice stat



Just wait till Liverpool pay 150m for them.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 18, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Pardew must have forgotten his digs on Wenger for buying French players in 2006.



Ba (SEN)
Cabaye (FRA)
Ben Arfa (FRA)
Cisse (SEN)
Tiote (CIV)
Krul (NED)
Santon (ITA)
Colo (ARG)
S Taylor (ENG)

2 French players. Your point is? 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Just wait till Liverpool pay 150m for them.



They're not British and over-rated. So I guess you're safe.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 18, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ba (SEN)
> Cabaye (FRA)
> Ben Arfa (FRA)
> Cisse (SEN)
> ...



You know my point.Anyway I dug out the quotes



> "I saw a headline saying Arsenal are flying the flag for Britain," he said.
> 
> "I kind of wondered where that British involvement actually was when I looked at their team.
> 
> ...


Tit!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 18, 2012)

Hypocrite 

West Ham have produced plenty of quality footballers for England though.

[YOUTUBE]Bx94jwmMxPs[/YOUTUBE]

Good "lad"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 18, 2012)

Pardew... 

Our latest signings:

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/01/18/article-2088046-0F829DE400000578-626_636x392.jpg

Chelsea sign teenage brothers from Luton | Mail Online


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2012)

Darlington saved from going out of business by fans' intervention | Football | The Guardian

*i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h477/intermania71/pepe2.gif
*29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ly0n3mRkFS1qdzgyco1_400.gif


Even Wooney had a go at him, you cannot make that up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2012)

Cesc
:drool:

Some rumors in France suggest Arsenal are in for Gourcuff.Nothing concrete.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 19, 2012)

BBC News - Beer 'must be sold' at Brazil World Cup, says Fifa

Can't wait for the World Cup in Qatar. :trollface:


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2012)

I think they will allow alcohol in Qatar too, in some fixed places.The real thing to see is how will they deal with the heat.My bet is on leagues being suspended during January.

Arteta is a major doubt for Utd.Henry to face a fitness test.Both have calf injury.
At this rate we will see Van Persie's son in action rather soon 

Move over Beckham,Monsieur Wenger is here.
'High Jewellery fair'.Heh.
Arsenal Manager Arsene Wenger With His Wife Annie Attendâ€¦ News Photo | Getty Images UK | 137252337


----------



## iinfi (Jan 20, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> BBC News - Beer 'must be sold' at Brazil World Cup, says Fifa
> 
> Can't wait for the World Cup in Qatar. :trollface:



alcohol can be sold in Qatar to non-muslims .. thats the rule in UAE, Bahrain & Qatar...Not sure about Oman ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 20, 2012)

iinfi said:


> alcohol can be sold in Qatar to non-muslims .. thats the rule in UAE, Bahrain & Qatar...Not sure about Oman ...


Special Zones for alcohol consumption I guess?

QPR have signed Taye Taiwo on loan. Good deal for them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey a LB available for loan,who would have thought...


----------



## iinfi (Jan 20, 2012)

Drogba completes Shanghai Shenhua move ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2012)

Injury news for the Utd. game - Arteta definitely out.Vermaelen with a very small chance.Henry to face a late fitness test.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 20, 2012)

To be fair Man United have plenty of injuries themselves.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2012)

The mascot is Nico Yennaris who made his debut last fortnight.16/9/00. 


Spoiler



Nico Yennaris Arsenal mascot | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6731466931_816d974094_b.jpg





> "@Frimpong26AFC: Going bed now Big Game tomorrow Focused. I will reply to Nasri tomorrow no indirects"


In reply to Nasri saying he didn't like Frimpong and other bs in newspapers today.
Going to be tasty.


> chelsea,Chelsea,CHELSEA
> 
> CHELSEA,Chelsea,chelsea



Nice chant.

Torres still shows glimpses of brilliance,just not happening for him at Chawsea.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2012)

Substituted for Lukaku.

Now finally they can win the game. 

Two ex-Reds shone in this game and no I don't mean Torres or Raul.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 21, 2012)

poor mid-field performance ensures another dismal show ... if ur a striker and play for Chelsea .. u sud know its a YOYO (You-are-On-Your-Own) situation..
Torres isnt used to it ... 
Admiral Lukaku doesnt look like a striker by any stretch of imagination ..cant believe he scored 30 odd-times in 70 odd games games for Anderlecht ...

Ashley Cole and Bosingwa have to be offloaded immediately!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2012)

YOYO-Nice term


----------



## Krow (Jan 21, 2012)

I think I'll call Chelsea that from now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2012)

Van Persie is going to be that tomorrow


----------



## Krow (Jan 21, 2012)

True.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2012)

Yoyo Toure?



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Van Persie is going to be that tomorrow



Kwality stuff


----------



## Krow (Jan 21, 2012)

Van Persie has almost as many goals as the entire Liverpool squad.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2012)

Good thing he has signed a long term contract. Oh wait...

Anyway need to win today. Not sure where the goals will come from though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2012)

*imgur.com/Yyrnu.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh boy a year has passed to that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2012)

Cahill has scored finally.Surely not a Carroll goal on the same day?

'Pong with an assist for Wolves.Are you watching Nasri?


----------



## Krow (Jan 21, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 'Pong with an assist for Wolves.



Robbie 'boyhood' Keane equalises for Villa.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 21, 2012)

Fulham are pouring goals of misery into Newcastle defence ..BBC live text commentator Chris Bevan having a tough time

Fulham goal (4-1): Right, where were we? Newcastle were falling apart last time I looked. Things got even worse when Andrew Johnson burst into the area to be sent flying first by Mike Williamson and then Tim Krul. He could have two penalties there, but settles for one, which Bobby Zamora steps up to fire home.


lol

fulham hell bent on getting to a positive goal diff today

Hat-trick for Dempsey 


Kapil Dev - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Krow (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey YOYO, why Kapil Dev?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2012)

Frimpong seriously hurt with a kick in the face.Taken to hospital


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2012)

Hope we win.


----------



## Krow (Jan 21, 2012)

I hope so too. :jinx:


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2012)

Outplayer so far.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2012)

*soshable.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Everything_went_better_than_expected.png


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2012)

Bolton have been terrific. Great pressing by them. We've got to change the tactics really. Move to 4-3-3 and increase steel in the midfield for a start.

No Lucas and Spearing = We've got no one to break play. 3 man midfield can at least have that distributed to Gerrard, Henderson, and Adam.

Carroll has been pretty good so far. Adam should but subbed if he doesn't substantially improve his game in next 5-10 mins.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

I hope Bolton wins this.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

3-1 to Liverpool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

Frimpong from hospital


> You lot should stop caring about me I hope petrov foot is on after hitting A metal face



Love this guy


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Do we have a mid field? 

Defense has been shocking. Awful.

Perhaps it good that we don't qualify for CL, would be kicked out in Group stage if not the Playoff stage.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

HEEEEE HAAAAAWWW! At least others have bad results when we are almost sure to drop points.

I meant the teams immediately above and below us.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol. Absymal.

WTF is Appy Arry doing there?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

Taking tips from Downing on surviving Jail.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Deserved to lose, perhaps by even more embarrassing scoreline. That's it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/7Pc1V.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Got an assist though but got outshone by David N'gog. Andy Carroll bought for €41M and David N'gog sold for €4.5M. SMART.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

Andy Carroll With A Pint


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 22, 2012)

goddamit..wanted to gouge my eye out...it was horrible..bolton were bossing the midfield...terrible game..they deserved the loss...


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

YOYO Carroll, YOYO.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

That's KWALITY mate.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

Great piece of skill.As good as Heskey stepovers.
*www.abload.de/img/carrlol21ljw.gif

Funny how he looks back in the hope that someone would be there to receive the loose ball and spare his blushes.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah that wasn't a KWALITY shot at all.

Two contrasting halves for him really.

BBC Sport - Coleraine's Owens scores two corners

We should sign him for 50M. His corners are "worth 30M".


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> BBC Sport - Coleraine's Owens scores two corners





			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Owens took advantage of the strong wind at the Showgrounds to bag his unusual double.


Are you sure you won't face stiff competition from Stoke?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah but that gives us an even better oppurtunity to piss off more money.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

Better buy Delap + Shawcross for 40m. "Proven talent"

EDIT: That will give Carroll some service from throw-ins at least.

Spuds giving City a run for their oil. 2-2 after being down 2 goals. Goals in these minutes (56, 59, 60, 65).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

Szczesny, Djourou, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Vermaelen, Ramsey, Song, Rosicky, Walcott, Van Persie, Oxlade-Chamberlain

AOC starts along with TV.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

Bring it on Ox.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

*i41.tinypic.com/1417a86.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

3-2
w000000000000000000000000000000000000t


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

SUPERRRRR MARIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

> GOAL! Manchester City 3 Tottenham 2 (Balotelli, 90+5)
> 
> 90+4 mins: Definitely a penalty, Ledley King getting his tackle all wrong, but of course Balotelli probably shouldn't have been on the pitch.
> 
> 90+4 mins: PENALTY! Balotelli wins a penalty!











.
.........
.........
.........
.........
.........
.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

*k.wigflip.com/9WMX6G75/roflbot.jpg


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

That  was hard to make.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

Hope the cnut now gets a ban for the stamp.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah. Totally.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm that would mean he would miss the LFC game. Not bad.

If Mancs win now, it will be a great week for Chelsea. Lol how bizzare.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 22, 2012)

From Gutted Spurs fan, via text: "It's all very well enjoying Balotelli's idiocy but when he kicks someone's head whilst they are on the ground you have to question him."


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Pity Pingpong is not playing. Would have loved him to injure Rooney and Nani and then get sent off.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 22, 2012)

Injured Manchester United striker Michael Owen on Twitter: "Frightening. What a game. Shame about the result! Now it's our turn and the pressure is on. I fancy us."



Liverpool_fan said:


> Pity Pingpong is not playing. Would have loved him to injure Rooney and Nani and then get sent off.



u proved wat Scousers are all about ...



Liverpool_fan said:


> If Mancs win now, it will be a great week for Chelsea. Lol how bizzare.



it wud v been a great week had both games ended in a draw ... not otherwise ... anyway a realistic target is FA Cup, CL and 3rd position in the league....  
dont laugh .. m serious ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

Utd. fans complaining about Spurs being sh1t,while they bend over at OT every year


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Howard Webb must have got some angry calls from his peers. 

But then he has to keep his cover. Sticky situation to be in.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Krow said:


>



Why cross your fingers against a Europa League side?


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Why cross your fingers against a Europa League side?


The second-best team in the Europa is also the second-best in England sadly.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

0-1 at HT,not the best scoreline you want in a must win game.Sorely missing Arteta and the FBs.Nani has DJ's beating.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

How poor have we been to be still behind these lot.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 22, 2012)

Indian couple's Norway nightmare: SM Krishna urges envoy to lodge protest
offtopic ... 
see this ...Norwegian dick-heads ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

iinfi said:


> Indian couple's Norway nightmare: SM Krishna urges envoy to lodge protest
> offtopic ...
> see this ...Norwegian dick-heads ....



It's half time in the match.You should quickly write a letter of complaint.



Liverpool_fan said:


> How poor have we been to be still behind these lot.



You lot are sh1te.We will be even further ahead when Jack and FBs return.

DJ replaced by Nico.Hope he does better.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It's half time in the match.You should quickly write a letter of complaint.


yea done that ... will start a FB campaign soon ... 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You lot are sh1te.We will be even further ahead when Jack and FBs return.



arses dont know how big a sh1t they are ... with Arse langoor leading the pack with his d1ckhead ... Arses are a business house not a football club .. they ruin football in England ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

Did RVP just do a Chamakh?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

A Torres.Chamakh would have sent it for a throw.
Looking better though.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

Utd always let us come at them. No use looking better unless we score. They still have enough to get a goal or two on the break.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

ooooooooooooooooooooh,so close again


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

> 64 - Wow, clearance off the line from Mert
> 
> 63 - United offside. Again threatening down the left through Mrs Suarez
> 
> ...



.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

Almunia time?

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

What a ****ing play


Take a bow Koscielny you beauty.And quality finish from Rob.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

Make that 1-1. Fvck yeah!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

Chambo subbed.Brilliant performance.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

:applause:

Tense.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

Sh1t.Theo knocked out cold.Scary.

Back up

piss off


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

That how we lose it?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You lot are sh1te.We will be even further ahead when Jack and FBs return.



*1.bp.blogspot.com/_Z92ty2bEPzQ/S75Svs3qurI/AAAAAAAAB1I/kM6eQWzpQAg/s1600/delusions.jpg


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

^*g.static.memegenerator.net/cache/instances/400x/12/13184/13501341.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

FT

Poo


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Yup that's the worst part.

BTW


Krow said:


> .
> .........
> .........
> .........
> ...



Enjoy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

Losing 1-2 to Utd. or losing 3-1 at relegation fodder.
I know which is more LOL worthy.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Like you lot never lost to a relegation fodder.  And in the like to like comparison, we got a point against United a home, which we could have won. You on the other hand...


----------



## iinfi (Jan 22, 2012)

At 1619 
teekae88 on Twitter: "My girlfriend predicted City to win 3-2 with all goals in the second half! For your information she also predicted United to win 2-1."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

Damn iinfi you should have made a bet instead of sending angry letters


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

iinfi said:


> At 1619
> teekae88 on Twitter: "My girlfriend predicted City to win 3-2 with all goals in the second half! For your information she also predicted United to win 2-1."



Her name is Paula?

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/396919_298958640151333_199098633470668_783898_447402991_n.jpg

Ramsey wants to join in too.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 22, 2012)

in arsene they trust ...we saw it all today ...LOL ... 


> From anonymous Arsenal fan, via text: "Wenger lost all of our momentum taking Oxlade-Chamberlain off, the team clearly thought it was a poor decision. RVP won't be staying at a club who won't be top four. "
> From Alex, fuming Arsenal fan, via text: "Hope Arshavin never represents Arsenal again. Worse than playing with 10 men."
> 
> BBC Radio 5 live pundit Pat Nevin after Manchester United's win at the Emirates: "It was a deserved victory. They were tactically and technically better than Arsenal. Arsenal gave their absolute best but the talking point will be 'why take Oxlade-Chamberlain off just when you've got back into the game and scored the equaliser'? I think that was a huge mistake by the manager. He was their best player."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Her name is Paula?
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/396919_298958640151333_199098633470668_783898_447402991_n.jpg
> 
> Ramsey wants to join in too.




Evra scarred.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, did the sub result in the Welbeck goal?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Arshavin played a part in goal. Poor sub really.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

Sigh. I think we are a good unit. Replace Arshavin with a top quality striker and we are good to go. As of now, I'd be surprised with 4th.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Mainly the cups for us now. One bad week now and that's the end of season for us practically.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

No one at Arsenal cares two hoots about the CL or FA now. 4th place takes precedence. Once you are out of the top four, it takes long to get back there, as Liverpool have found out.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 22, 2012)

Do you realize CL win will get you a Group stage place in the CL?  And as an added bonus, kicks out whichever team finishes 4th and 3rd to Playoff stage.

New theme? EDIT: Yeah another one.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah right. Like we are going to win the CL. 

Yeah looks like ico is up to his magic.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2012)

Wenger says AOC was fatigued.He was ill during the week.
Hope people read this before continuing to slaughter him.


----------



## Krow (Jan 23, 2012)

It isn't about AOC being subbed. Arshavin is a disaster. As bad as Almunia.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2012)

The disgruntlement was more on taking on our best player off.The replacement being Arshavin did make it worse though.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 23, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Wenger says AOC was fatigued.He was ill during the week.
> Hope people read this before continuing to slaughter him.



thats the only way he cud v saved his Arse .... and ... he knows ....

In Arsene they trust ... LOL


----------



## Krow (Jan 23, 2012)

Best player off. Booo.

Worst waste of space (and sub) on. Effff uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Wenger says AOC was fatigued.He was ill during the week.
> Hope people read this before continuing to slaughter him.


Didn't RvP react to the sub as well?
Reminds me of Rafa with respect to Gerrard's reaction after Torres' substitution and the subsequent stick he got from "fans", pundits, and piss-taking clueless rivals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah he did.
Tough times.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2012)

@13Szczesny13
Wojciech Szczesny
Its just about time for me to grow up, delete twitter and focus on football! Thanks for all the support I have received here.

Oh noes...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2012)

Delete twitter?Justin Bieber fans suicide.

Anyway,can't see how it will help.He is doing fine anyway.Maybe got affected by the club telling him off regarding the "rapist" comments.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 23, 2012)

Well he did post "Gutted" before that.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Van Persie and Vermaelen deserve better.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2012)

Van Persie missed an open goal and Vermaelen was caught out for the 2nd goal.The whole team and manager were responsible,no use singling out individuals.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 24, 2012)

*i40.tinypic.com/zxslg7.gif

Quite some posts lost eh?

Balotelli charged and banned for 4 games. Funnily enough Parker stamp on Lucas never resulted in a ban, or Cabaye shitehouse challenge got anything. Consistency, eh?

Not that I am complaining this one though...

And oh Lescott escaped when he should have been banned too.



> The FA appeals for a reduction of Rooney ban for kicking out at an opponent. The same FA bans Balotelli 4 games for kicking out at opponent


Bloody Hypocrites.

Harry Redknapp accused of opening an offshore account to avoid tax | Football | The Guardian

Harry Redknapp accused of opening an offshore account to avoid tax

• Court hears of £189,500 paid into Monaco account
• Money alleged to relate to Portsmouth's sale of Peter Crouch

        reddit this

    Jamie Jackson
    guardian.co.uk, Monday 23 January 2012 20.22 GMT
    Article history

Football Manager Harry Redknapp Faces Tax Evasion Charges At Court
Tottenham Hotspur manager Harry Redknapp leaving Southwark crown court on the opening day of his trial. Photograph: Dan Kitwood/Getty Images

Harry Redknapp, the Tottenham Hotspur manager, was accused of opening an offshore bank account in Monaco to take a "bung" from Milan Mandaric, the former Portsmouth chairman, Southwark crown court heard yesterday.



> On the opening day of the pair's trial on charges of tax evasion, the prosecution alleged that Redknapp, who was Portsmouth's manager at the time of the transfer of Peter Crouch to Aston Villa in 2002, opened the account in the name of Rosie47, which apparently referred to the name of his dog and the year of his birth.


T'riffic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2012)

At least they handled the Suarez case well.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 24, 2012)

*bit.ly/wbA5oQ



LiterallyJamie Not Jamie Redknapp
.@RavelMorrison49 Wotcha Rav. I have a jury that needs intimidating. Cash waiting. DM me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 24, 2012)

hi all

back to my fav thread... 

p.s.-  btw these database errors are irritating


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 24, 2012)

*p.twimg.com/Aj2RigrCIAEdwwr.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2012)

Morocco lost their first match.Chamakh close to returning.



RvP explains the sub and his actions.
RVP: I still get on well with Arsene | The Sun |Sport|Football

All in all it was much ado about nothing.It shows though how little patience people have left for Arsene.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 25, 2012)

Ex Liverpool FC star Didi Hamann recalls sharing a cigarette in the showers with a crying David Moores in Istanbul and getting a new contract - Liverpool FC News - Liverpool FC - Liverpool Echo

What a legend.

*h11.abload.de/img/arsebandwljl0.gif
Genius.

Cardiff are through to the League Cup final.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 25, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Ex Liverpool FC star Didi Hamann recalls sharing a cigarette in the showers with a crying David Moores in Istanbul and getting a new contract - Liverpool FC News - Liverpool FC - Liverpool Echo
> 
> What a legend.
> 
> ...



lol...awesome gif...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2012)

Sh1t just got real.

Power football: Sack Arsenal boss Wenger, says Rwandan president


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 25, 2012)

Good thing Osama is not alive.  Imagine Osama sending the statement "Sack Wenger or I'll bomb America"


----------



## iinfi (Jan 26, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Power football: Sack Arsenal boss Wenger, says Rwandan president



makes sense ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2012)

*h11.abload.de/img/kkkultv1k20.gif


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 26, 2012)

Sh1tting it really. Our worst form coinciding with the most important game of the season (yet) against the best side in England.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't see Liverpool losing this tie.No jinx.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 26, 2012)

No question of penalty shootout now at least.

Fantastic. Would be great to experience a wembley final. 

Liverpool v Cardiff City it is in the League cup final. Wow can't wait.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2012)

It can end pretty badly though.Like 7 months of sh1t form if you lose.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 26, 2012)

Que Sera, Sera. We have to face Mancs before that anwyay. 



			
				Kenny Dalglish said:
			
		

> If Man City have got any other players like Craig Bellamy they don't want I hope they've got my number.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2012)

Have a funny feeling Cardiff will nick it.They are a decent side,according to my vast knowledge gained by watching the Championship goals show.



> Redknapp: "I've never written a letter in my life. I write like a two year old and can't spell"
> 
> Redknapp: "I'm most disorganised person in world. I can't work a computer, don't know how to email. Never sent a fax or even text message"



*arseblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/spursteamsheet1.png
Spurs team sheet  Arseblog … an Arsenal blog


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 27, 2012)

^ 

David Luiz & Lucas Piazon!!

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg878/scaled.php?tn=0&server=878&filename=f5zx.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640

---------------------------

Stewart Downing bin video | Mail Online


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2012)

Rumors that Wilshere can miss the entire season with a setback.Sh1tting it at the moment.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Rumors that Wilshere can miss the entire season with a setback.Sh1tting it at the moment.



Same old same old if that's true.

I tell you there is a rat in Arsenal F.C medical team.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2012)

Wenger saying it's a 'minor' setback.Waiting for scan results.Rumor has it that it's a stress fracture of the ankle.

In short.We are fecked,again!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 28, 2012)

lol.. how the f**k is wilshere injured for the whole season.. you lot are unlucky(btw we've also been ravaged with injuries this season again)... but at least RVP has been OK and he has been fulfilling his potential.

the worst part, MC has 0 players injured, zero!

and we have 10 and you lot have 9... we need to get rid of some of these injury prone players


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 28, 2012)

Lol your team has 11 injuries and the worst part is City have 0 players injured? Lol? Obsessed much?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 28, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Lol your team has 11 injuries and the worst part is City have 0 players injured? Lol? Obsessed much?



you are misinterpreting , i don't want MC player's to be injured.. i was just comparing to show how injury prone Arse and MU teams are.. get it?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 28, 2012)

Yup. Be precise.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 28, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yup. Be precise.



suggestion: you should try interpreting stuff in positive light 1st for a change, before going on a rant , give the other person benefit of doubt


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2012)

We are unlucky for sure but it also has to do with overreliance on a few youth starlets because our fringe players hogging the 25 squad places simply aren't good enough.
Now Ramsey is running on empty.He has featured in almost all of our games and never stops running during the 90 mins.An injury waiting to happen.Jack's set back only make it worse for him.

Hey at least Chamakh is coming back early.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 28, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We are unlucky for sure but it also has to do with overreliance on a few youth starlets because our fringe players hogging the 25 squad places simply aren't good enough.
> Now Ramsey is running on empty.He has featured in almost all of our games and never stops running during the 90 mins.An injury waiting to happen.Jack's set back only make it worse for him.
> 
> Hey at least Chamakh is coming back early.



Chamakh  has been off colour for so long


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 28, 2012)

so great game today...i think liverpool will nick this one...considering united have like 11 players injured...no rooney,nani,etc etc etc...& countless etc...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2012)

Seriously hoping there would be no trouble/disgraceful chanting etc.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 28, 2012)

This fixture has the tendency to bring out the worst out of both set of fans. Doubt it would be incident free totally really. Hopefully the talking point would be the game and nothing else.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> suggestion: you should try interpreting stuff in positive light 1st for a change, before going on a rant , give the other person benefit of doubt



In ico's words, "Wind up successful."


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 28, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> This fixture has the tendency to bring out the worst out of both set of fans. Doubt it would be incident free totally really. Hopefully the talking point would be the game and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> In ico's words, "Wind up successful."



 had forgotten the mad ways of the thread... awesome game today though


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2012)

Fvck off Pix.Not showing Arsenal game tomorrow.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 28, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fvck off Pix.Not showing Arsenal game tomorrow.



never understood why pix bid for the FA cup..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 28, 2012)

Had to shell out ₹25 to subscribe Pix.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 28, 2012)

sportinglife said:
			
		

> Forget all the hype about a pre-match handshake - the two teams have run straight onto the pitch without the usual line-up formalities. Terry and Barton shake in the centre circle though.


media ka thenga

Torres to break the deadlock today and his return to form will fire us to Champions League glory ......


----------



## Rahim (Jan 28, 2012)

Liv vs Utd time plz.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 28, 2012)

6:15pm


----------



## iinfi (Jan 28, 2012)

6.15pm IST


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 28, 2012)

FFS DishTV not activating the sh!t. P1ss off.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2012)

Crowd booing Evra because their player racially abused him.Weirdos.

Fancy Utd. to win it.


In a replay.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2012)

Take That ye scouse bast@rds. An abuse for an abuse.

Liverpool have officially lost all the remaining respect I had for them. Haven't seen a single fan admit Suarez was guilty.and then they do this.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 28, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Take That ye scouse bast@rds. An abuse for an abuse.
> 
> Liverpool have officially lost all the remaining respect I had for them. Haven't seen a single fan admit Suarez was guilty.and then they do this.



Shut up.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 28, 2012)

Ramires injured ..... looks bad ...


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 28, 2012)

BTW One thing I did learn that it is absolutely useless to trying to explain anything to someone who has absolutely decided in one way and refused to acknowledge anything else. So much time I have wasted in explaining which will never come back to me. Oh well lessons learnt for the future.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 28, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> BTW One thing I did learn that it is absolutely useless to trying to explain anything to someone who has absolutely decided in one way and refused to acknowledge anything else. So much time I have wasted in explaining which will never come back to me. Oh well lessons learnt for the future.



wat lessons ... dont sign players from South America?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Take That ye scouse bast@rds. An abuse for an abuse.
> 
> Liverpool have officially lost all the remaining respect I had for them. Haven't seen a single fan admit Suarez was guilty.and then they do this.



Club loyalty and tribalism over common sense ftw.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 28, 2012)

wtf ... BBC says Raul Meireles injured .. while sporting life says ..Ramires 
if its Meireles injured ... we v lost the CL spot ...


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2012)

There you go, your classy Liverpool fans.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 28, 2012)

looks like David Luiz is another PF



XTerminator said:


> There you go, your classy Liverpool fans.



yes...


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2012)

Does that Liverpool fan get banned for life? No, most probably. They'll come out with some different interpretations of that act too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2012)

TBH I don't think it should be used as a stick to beat LFC.Everyone has their idiots.I am sure there are a few racists at the Emirates too.

What should be use as a stick is their attitude in general regarding this case,which stinks.

DDG getting the Almunia and Fabianski treatment.So far it has been working.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2012)

I didn't blame the club at all, in this case. But when you condone 'Kick racism out of football', that's the last thing you need from your supporters.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2012)

That's just 1 guy though.Could be just a troll.I have more problem with the booing.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2012)

DDG has been awful today. He isn't getting enough games to learn his lessons too. Too much shuffling in that position.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 28, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Does that Liverpool fan get banned for life? No, most probably. They'll come out with some different interpretations of that act too



did something untoward happen by any liverpool fan..i didn't notice it..what happened?

tbf...liverpool didn't deserve to win this..but oh well..they did it...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2012)

Good result.Arsenal's chances of winning the cup just increased by about 10%.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 28, 2012)

Both goals awful. Deserved to lose only on that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2012)

Now MU fans arrested for spitting at Hillsborough memorial.Idiots galore today apparently.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 28, 2012)

someone pls answer my question..did a particular fan u guys talk about create trouble??Then which fan are u guys talking about?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2012)

This idiot
p.twimg.com/AkP5rO6CIAA127Y.jpg

and apparently 3 ManU fans too.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 28, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Now MU fans arrested for spitting at Hillsborough memorial.Idiots galore today apparently.



shehhhh..... huh ... they v learnt in from arse fans ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2012)

LFC fans really are an odd bunch.Now claiming moral victory because Evra's fvckup caused the goal.

Why not boo your lawyers or Comolli who gave contradictory statement to Suarez's if you believe he is so innocent?


----------



## iinfi (Jan 28, 2012)

cup draw leaked ... its liverpool away for us ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2012)

Merseyside police denies reports of spitting at the memorial.Don't know who would make up such story just to score moral points.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 29, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Merseyside police denies reports of spitting at the memorial.Don't know who would make up such story just to score moral points.



arsenal fans!! who  else??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2012)

Big upset.Brighton put Newcastle out of the cup.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 29, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Big upset.Brighton put Newcastle out of the cup.



smashing stuff .... now arsenal can win the champions league ....


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 29, 2012)

Arsenal put a 8mil bid for Podolski...are you serious


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 29, 2012)

lol..apparently liverpool tried to swap carroll for tevez.....which got rejected...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> lol..apparently liverpool tried to swap carroll for tevez.....which got rejected...



now that was dumb..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Arsenal put a 8mil bid for Podolski...are you serious



That's how we roll.Now we will increase it by .25 million.Problem is,the window closes in 2 days.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 29, 2012)

podolski should be an awesome buy..i think he will go around 10mil...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 29, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> That's how we roll.Now we will increase it by .25 million.Problem is,the window closes in 2 days.



Then after the transfer window Wenger will say in 'we almost signed him'.

It's a script.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2012)

Players will leave only after Euros when their value gets hyper inflated.

Strong line up
Fabianski, Coquelin, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Vermaelen, Song, Rosicky, Ramsey, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Van Persie, Walcott.

Henry Arteta Sagna SCSZ on  bench.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 29, 2012)

good to see arteta back...he is very vital to the arsenal squad..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2012)

Sunderland or 'Boro vs. Arsenal or Aston Villa
5th round draw.Decent.

Wenger struggling with his tracksuit zip again.

Whew 2-2.COME THE FVCK ON ARSENAL!!

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhh

Never in doubt.

Wenger really earned his money here.Hope this sends us on another run.

Wow RvP has overtaken Bergkamp in the scoring charts.Now 9th highest goal scorer for Arsenal.


----------



## Krow (Jan 30, 2012)

Good to see the spirit.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 30, 2012)

mourinho leaving madrid story is growing louder..i wonder which club he will manage at epl??

De Bruyne is having a medical at chelsea...heard he is quite good...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2012)

Haha Lee Dixon answered few of my questions on Twitter.Turns out they called Wenger Inspector Clouseau in private


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 30, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Haha Lee Dixon answered few of my questions on Twitter.Turns out they called Wenger Inspector Clouseau in private



wait...are u that ebouefan guy??Lol...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2012)

Who else could it be?

Arsenal about to sign a player 
Dortmund U-19 midfielder Thomas Eisfeld.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 30, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Who else could it be?
> 
> Arsenal about to sign a player
> Dortmund U-19 midfielder Thomas Eisfeld.



lol... 

wiki page quote



> Thomas Eisfeld (18/01/1993 - present ) is an German attacking midfielder for Arsenal. He was born in Germany on January 18th, 1993.[1] Formally of Borussia Dortmund academy, Thomas completed his move to Arsenal on Monday,30 January, for a fee believed to be around £500,000.



already signed??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2012)

Medical pending.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 30, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> already signed??



these wiki pages are updated the moment there is a rumour .....
worse still ... u guys remember the essien transfer saga .. which went on for 2-3 months ....
1.5 months before essien signed for Chelsea ... footpath jersey vendors were selling t-shirts with essiens name in Chelsea colors .... in Chembur (Mumbai)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2012)

BBC Sport - Liverpool apologise after website video shows alleged racist gesture
Liverpool fvck up yet again


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2012)

LiverLOL!


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2012)

Lulzerpool.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 31, 2012)

Fabio Cannavaro sold to Siliguri franchise for $830000.
Hernan Crespo sold to Barasat franchise for $840000.

IPL style bidding done and IPL style football tournament coming up in India.

IPL-style Kolkata's Premier League Soccer splash $7 million on footballers - The Times of India


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2012)

Eisfeld done.
Yawn.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2012)

De Bruyne is de blue.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 31, 2012)

*i39.tinypic.com/28te337.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2012)

Arshavin to Anzhi rumors gaining steam.Russian window shuts in February.

Sh1t deadline day with no one wanting to sell.We haven't even seen this yet.
*cdn.caughtoffside.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/HARRY-REDKNAPP-5-COS.jpg

Hleb has been released by Barca.Joins Olympiacos.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2012)

*Rafa wins the India deal.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2012)

Cashley got sent off 
Fvck they scored

Everton beating City is a result that just has the right feel to it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 1, 2012)

...........


----------



## Krow (Feb 1, 2012)

Every game is massive here on.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2012)

Win against Bolton and Blackburn and we are level on points with Chelsea who host ManU on Sunday.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Win against Bolton and Blackburn and we are level on points with Chelsea who host ManU on Sunday.


and still 10 points behind Sp*rs. 

Wenger will have to go this summer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2012)

They are having the season of their lives.Couldn't care less about them if we finish 4th.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2012)

chelsea were lucky really...glad to see carroll score a goal(Finally)...good games coming up...chelsea utd....liverpool tottenham


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 1, 2012)

ico said:


> *and still 10 points behind Sp*rs*.
> 
> Wenger will have to go this summer.



They will spiral down.We will celebrate st.Totteringham's day.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> They will spiral down.We will celebrate st.Totteringham's day.



thats what i thought would happen before...they drop points & end up being 4th or 5th..but this time u have to give it to them...they have played well...

wilshere has some sort of small stress fracture...dear god...i don't see him play for another 2 months...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2012)

Personally think he won't feature this season.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 1, 2012)

sad for RVP , having the form of his life + fitness with one of his worst teams


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2012)

BBC News - John Terry faces Anton Ferdinand racism trial after Euro finals

I am so surprised. Not.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2012)

liverpool_fan said:


> bbc news - john terry faces anton ferdinand racism trial after euro finals
> 
> i am so surprised. Not.



wtf????


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2012)

I am still laughing,


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2012)

Ofcourse it is a media and FA conspiracy and has nothing to do with the usual sh1te lawyers pull off to delay the hearing for various reasons.

I also wonder why haven't Liverpool offered an apology to Evra for one of their fans making monkey gestures at him.(Let alone the Suarez abuse)
Might have something to do with him playing for ManU.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2012)

13 players injured/ ill etc. at Utd. never seen such a huge number 

both the keepers out too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2012)

Sagna starts.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Cisse scores on debut...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2012)

Rafa is at Arsenal game for some reason.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Rafa is at Arsenal game for some reason.



who??rafa benitez..??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2012)

Egypt football match violence: dozens dead and hundreds injured | World news | The Guardian

What a disaster


----------



## Joker (Feb 2, 2012)

SACK WENGERRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 2, 2012)

Fvck me this is not just a disaster,  but cold blooded murder. Shocking stuff.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2012)

Awful result.Busy Thursday nights are ahead...


----------



## Krow (Feb 2, 2012)

Bracing for Europa next year. All I can say is in terms of signings, Wenger is aaj kare so kaal kar, kaal kare so parso.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2012)

Arsenal legend Dennis Bergkamp scores stunning volley in Ajax training | Football goal videos, highlights & clips - 101GG
You never lose technique.Remarkable how similar RvP and DB10 are in some aspects.

Terry stripped of England captaincy again.What a fvcking idiot!
Hope people stop complaining now,this was the most the FA could have done till the case is in court.Credit where credit is due.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 3, 2012)

its a good call by fa....kind of puts things back in neutral....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2012)

Joey Barton tearing into JT on twitter


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 4, 2012)

arsenal thrashing blackburn good...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2012)

Gunners are pwning the Rovers it seems


----------



## Krow (Feb 4, 2012)

Why do we have to play Robin for 90 mins. Leading 6-1, just sub him already!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2012)

We needed this after the negative results in January.
RvP's 3rd goal was class.
AOC is a great talent.Let's not run him into ground.
And Thierry fking Henry.Take a bow.


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2012)

bet we lose the next game.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 4, 2012)

great game for arses ... they can now win the treble .... 
Cisse sent off for kissing Roger Johnson .... hahaha


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 4, 2012)

iinfi said:


> Cisse sent off for kissing Roger Johnson .... hahaha



what???


----------



## iinfi (Feb 4, 2012)

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/58298000/jpg/_58298116_58298115.jpg

he held him by his cheek like this ... and kissed him


barton of all persons was later explaining to him that it cud be a red-card offence ... and seconds later ..ref flashes a red ...ROTFL


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 4, 2012)

iinfi said:


> *news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/58298000/jpg/_58298116_58298115.jpg
> 
> he held him by his cheek like this ... and kissed him
> 
> ...



lol...really...is that a red card offence...kissing your opponent???


----------



## iinfi (Feb 4, 2012)

Cisse is an all time liverpool great and a liverpool legend .... 
liverpool medics saved his life ....


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2012)

iinfi said:


> Cisse is an all time liverpool great and a liverpool legend ....
> liverpool medics saved his life ....



Sohail Abbas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## iinfi (Feb 4, 2012)

ico said:


> Sohail Abbas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



?????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2012)

Wenger thinks this could be Henry's last ever home game for Arsenal.What a way to go,if that is the case!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 4, 2012)

this game is crucial ... if city lose today .. Chelsea will win the League and Champions league ...


----------



## Krow (Feb 4, 2012)

iinfi said:


> this game is crucial ... if city lose today .. Chelsea will win the League and Champions league ...



Internet, why you no filter bull****


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2012)

Krow said:


> Internet, why you no filter bull****



its mekalodu which is doing it ... arse fans created it ...


----------



## Krow (Feb 5, 2012)

iinfi said:


> its mekalodu which is doing it ... arse fans created it ...



Mekalodu was banned long ago. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/64682.html Creating multiple IDs is not allowed.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 5, 2012)

chelsea utd game look unlikely with the excess snowfall....atleast thats the buzz on twitter & few sites....u could see the snowfall yest at the city game...had to clear the line with a shovel...


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2012)

Krow said:


> Mekalodu was banned long ago. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/64682.html Creating multiple IDs is not allowed.



ico created mekalodu ... and inserted it into my profile ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 5, 2012)

chelsea pitch...
yest...
*p.twimg.com/Ak2Lyb1CEAAElS8.png

right now
*theblues.chelseafc.com/webcam.jpg?1328426185314

much better now...so the pitch won't be a problem...


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2012)

Will soccer star Barton be the first tweeter accused of contempt? Footballer investigated over John Terry tweets | Mail Online

now this!! ... English football finds newer and newer ways of controversy ahead of important tournaments ..and their media doesnt help their team one bit .... later after the tournament they leave no stone unturned in ****ing them left right and centre .... 
they (media and journalists) sud goto school and learn civics ... put national interest higher than personal goals .. for 2 days of fame (their articles on national dailies) .... and further creating a storm in a tea-cup ... by writing 10000 lines exaggerating the same stuff .. they leave little space for the team to practise and concentrate on football .... 
m talking abt a greater picture .. of wat happened over the years n not just this racism stuff ....



Ronnie11 said:


> chelsea pitch...
> yest...
> *p.twimg.com/Ak2Lyb1CEAAElS8.png
> 
> ...



where did u get these pics? there is no snow predicted for today as per the weather report ... 
i knew a couple of live cam sites ... i cant find them now .. can u help me with the links?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 5, 2012)

@infii...here you go...

WEBCAMS | Webcam | Official Site | Chelsea FC | Chelsea


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> @infii...here you go...
> 
> WEBCAMS | Webcam | Official Site | Chelsea FC | Chelsea



thanks ... i found this meanwhile ..Chelsea Football Stamford Bridge webcam in London
this one takes feeds from CFC only!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 5, 2012)

iinfi said:


> thanks ... i found this meanwhile ..Chelsea Football Stamford Bridge webcam in London
> this one takes feeds from CFC only!!



sweet!!Thanks man


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2012)

*theblues.chelseafc.com/webcam.jpg?1328437470282

looks good ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2012)

The game is officially on.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2012)

hahaha the link which we posted keeps updating .... all images showing 1026 Hrs now
they keep updating the same file on their web-server 
common sense anyway ...

in another world ... India going hammer and tongs ..
India	80-5 (15.1)

Arsenal to sign Tevez and Augero in summer

amazing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2012)

*p.twimg.com/Ak4V841CMAA1API.jpg:large


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2012)

wherez that light coming frm?

wenger spotted outside the Bridge


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 5, 2012)

iinfi said:


> hahaha the link which we posted keeps updating .... all images showing 1026 Hrs now
> they keep updating the same file on their web-server
> common sense anyway ...
> 
> ...



lol...i directly linked the webcam image from the site...so its auto updating..lol...my bad...didn't realise this would happen...LOL...


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> lol...i directly linked the webcam image from the site...so its auto updating..lol...my bad...didn't realise this would happen...LOL...



same is the case with mine too 

OMG ... my goodness .. look at our bench strength!!

Romeu is the only chap who may come on later ... Admiral Lukaku ... wonder why we bought him in the first place ....

bald head ... has got 80% decisions wrong till now ...
right from penalty to fouls to throw-ins


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 5, 2012)

Ferdinand being booed?Classy.

Fvck.This is a poor result.

Come on!Two more you Mankers!!

Yeah get in!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2012)

poor game .. the ref got 90% decisions wrong ... cant believe he wont goto school again ... 
right from the first half penalty wave-off till the last penalty given ... bull ****
cant enjoy the game if the ref is so poor .... 

under AVB, defending has been given the least priority ..... mid-field and scoring hasnt improved either .... 
if he can keep us the top 3 ... he sud be retained ..else ...he sud be shown the door ..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 5, 2012)

one of the best comebacks by utd...great game...but utd played the better game imo..atleast in the first half...2 brilliant saves by de gea...he is not so bad afterall


----------



## iinfi (Feb 5, 2012)

one thing is for sure .. Mata is our next Zola ...the guy is class ... awesome technique ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 5, 2012)

iinfi said:


> one thing is for sure .. Mata is our next Zola ...the guy is class ... awesome technique ....



mata needs someone like modric in the team to complete him...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to Chelsea Cahill.


Spoiler



*p.twimg.com/Ak57CE_CAAEpnfP.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Feb 6, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Welcome to Chelsea Cahill.



a gay that u are ... thats all u see ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2012)

Could be.
*i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr288/voellig/pictures%20for%20stickmarionette/jens_eboue1.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 6, 2012)

Cow Turd Webb.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 6, 2012)

frimpong on twitter


> Bad News is that I'm out for 6-9months with my Knee


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2012)

^ You can take a player out of Arsenal, but you can't take Arsenal out of the player.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2012)

Good result last night and overall a good week.Sad about Frimpong though.His 2nd major injury in 2 years.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 7, 2012)

never expected to say this but carroll was one of our better players....shocking isn't it??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2012)

*cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/138481453.jpg?v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF8789215AB089EE596C65883C5A1F8DA23BF681D38E1CB49D011EC61B8DCCBAF09E0455


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MSBkK2B6AfI[/YOUTUBE]

=^.^=


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 8, 2012)

*vivarovers.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/droopy_dog_happy.jpg?w=540

Cleared.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2012)

Good in a way.Now his path to being the England manager is cleared.Maybe even before the season ends.


And it has happened already 
Capello resigns.England is a funny nation when it comes to major tournaments 
TheFA.com - Fabio Capello has resigned as England manager

Another victim claimed by John Terry.

I bet Levy will part ways with Redknapp in a heart beat if he gets some 'compensation' from the FA.

Levy now trending on Twitter.Funny as fvck


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 9, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Another victim claimed by John Terry




Feck off. Go blame the English media.



			
				Fabio Capello said:
			
		

> "They (England FA) really insulted me and damaged my authority. What really hit me and forced me to take this decision was the fact the much-vaunted Anglo-Saxon sense of justice, as they are the first to claim that everyone is innocent until proven guilty. In Terry's case, they gravely offended me and damaged my authority at the head of the England side, effectively creating a problem for the squad. I have never tolerated certain crossing of lines, so it was easy for me to spot it and take my decision to leave."



There you go.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 9, 2012)

was on expected lines...either he would resign or he would be sacked for the comments..anyways the timing is bad...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 9, 2012)

^ He didn't 'comment' about how he was absolutely against the FA decision. That was a direct response to a question asked by a reporter.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Feck off. Go blame the English media.



Nothing would have happened had Mr.Braveheart kept his gob shut vs QPR or instructed his lawyers to delay the hearing so that he could play in the Euros.Should have faced it like the braveheart he is.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 9, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Nothing would have happened had Mr.Braveheart kept his gob shut vs QPR or instructed his lawyers to delay the hearing so that he could play in the Euros.Should have faced it like the braveheart he is.



his lawyers got the hearing delayed??I thought this was solely fa's decision since chelsea players will not be available soon to depose...or have i misheard it??



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ He didn't 'comment' about how he was absolutely against the FA decision. That was a direct response to a question asked by a reporter.



ahh i c...but still would have been better had he avoided talking about...didn't have to back terry on this really after the racism charges...would have looked hypocritical..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2012)

FA had nothing to do with the hearing.His personal lawyers got it delayed



> Mr Carter-Stephenson (his lawyer) handed District Judge Howard Riddle a letter from Chelsea chief executive Ron Gourlay, who appealed for the trial to be delayed until after his players' domestic and international footballing commitments are over for the season.


A footballer trains 4 hours a day,then goes home and plays Xbox.Not to mention the hearing is in London where Chelsea are based.Footballing commitments indeed.


----------



## Krow (Feb 10, 2012)

Gervinho is a good finisher. 
[YOUTUBE]TJ2eoJL4TdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 10, 2012)

A good goal but he would have been closed down in the PL.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 10, 2012)

real madrid interested in rvp now....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

> @Persie_Official
> 
> Contrary to reports in Spain I have NEVER spoken to newspaper and never gave any interview. Enjoy your day


Blatant lying by Marca ,don't know how they get away with it.It's just the beginning.


----------



## Krow (Feb 11, 2012)

Probably Real Madrid paid them.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 11, 2012)

chance for Suarez to put his differences aside with Evra. And he poops.

Good half overall. Scholes should've scored though



> Patrice Evra tried to speak to Luis Suarez but Martin Skrtel got involved and the incident escalated. There was a scrum involving several players, stewards and the police and it took both teams about five minutes to get into the dressing rooms.



Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

Suarez can fvck off and he can take LFC fans and KD with him.Bunch of cvnts.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 11, 2012)

Rooney x 2 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Suarez can fvck off and he can take LFC fans and KD with him.Bunch of cvnts.



Evra's handshake offer was the best chance for both the clubs to put their differences aside. Oh well...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

Suarez and LFC getting caned by all and sundry,but it's just a media conspiracy you know.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 11, 2012)

suarez did the right thing .. its now upto FA to apologize ....

Adnan Sami scores for Liverpool

Ashley Cole and Frank Lampard both return, from injury and suspension, for Chelsea at Goodison Park

1Petr Cech
17Jose Bosingwa
4David Luiz
2Branislav Ivanovic
3Ashley Cole
16Raul Meireles
5Michael Essien
8Frank Lampard
23Daniel Sturridge
9Fernando Torres
10Juan Mata


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 11, 2012)

> Adnan Sami scores for Liverpool


----------



## iinfi (Feb 11, 2012)

Substitutes
22 Turnbull
19 Ferreira
24 Cahill
34 Bertrand
12 Mikel
15 Malouda
18 Lukaku


cahill n admiral on the bench

87: Enrique is shouting at Carroll and attempting to get a message through to the striker about where to run for the ball. Surely a defender should not need to tell a £35m forward.


epic lol

Mass celebrations from Evra, who runs around the field waving his arms to fans and patting his United badge. He then jumps into the arms of Ferdinand.

lol



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Frank Lampard is one shy of 150 career league goals, and a double short of 150 in the Premier League.


has he only scored only once in the champion's league or other league and cup games put together? or is it only a league stat


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 11, 2012)

who's the Captain = Patrice Evra!!!
Who's the winner =Utd..!!!
oh this one's sweet... and it must have stung suarez like hell.. should have shook hands.. now he's a complete loser...


----------



## iinfi (Feb 11, 2012)

221 .... according to wiki ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

Evra celebrating in front of Mr. I don't talk to blacks


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 11, 2012)

where's LFC_fan , i don't see him?


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 11, 2012)

Unnecessary celebrations from Evra. Giving some wind back to the haters.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> where's LFC_fan , i don't see him?



Victimizing at RAWK probably.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 11, 2012)

Victim or not, that was totally unnecessary and cvntish.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Unnecessary celebrations from Evra. Giving some wind back to the haters.



He is a cunny afterall.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 11, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Unnecessary celebrations from Evra. Giving some wind back to the haters.



they were, but you know when people take it personally it's hard to be the bigger person


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

Alright,very tough game for Arsenal against a resurgent Sunderland.We need to invoke some of the last week's form to win there.


----------



## Krow (Feb 11, 2012)

Arseblog said:
			
		

> Sunderland team - Mignolet, Bardlsey, Turner, O'Shea, Richardson, Larsson, Gardner, Colback, John McLaine, Sessegnon, Campbell.
> 
> Subs: 7 stripey c***s


.   .


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 11, 2012)

> Emmanuel Eboue on twitter: ''celebrate!!! celebrate!!! it is ur right to celebrate evra...You won the battle against racism.. you on top of the table... celebrate Evra''



We have nothing to worry. Eboue is on our side B-)

Fergie blasts Suarez and admits Evra's celebration was unnecessary. That's called a honest evaluation, Mr Dalglish...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

He is not the real Eboue though.

Very hard conditions but we have to win this.

Lol KD with 'I did not see ze incident'.To be fair the interviewer was on a wind up.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 11, 2012)

joke of a performance by us at Goodison Park ...

another reason why Portuguese right backs suck ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 11, 2012)

liverpool were embarassing...they were ****..even the goal they scored was a gift by utd...

Regarding the whole suarez handshake...erm...maybe suarez should have shaken his hands afterall..the quicker this situation would have been dissolved...i think liverpool is getting distracted by all this...but they deserved to lose



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Suarez can fvck off and he can take LFC fans and KD with him.Bunch of cvnts.



here's my sincere request...lets not generalize liverpool fans here....



iinfi said:


> joke of a performance by us at Goodison Park ...
> 
> another reason why Portuguese right backs suck ....



i just saw the end of the first half..just one question..what was torres arguing about??The commentators were saying something about a missed penalty...


----------



## Krow (Feb 11, 2012)

Sunderland score.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

Sh1t really unfortunate.

Good goal Rambo.


----------



## Krow (Feb 11, 2012)

Come on now!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 11, 2012)

henry...


----------



## Krow (Feb 11, 2012)

Hold on!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

Phenomenal stuff.

His statue just got bigger.Farewell Henry.The greatest player in our 125 year history.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Feb 11, 2012)

Henry the savoir....


----------



## iinfi (Feb 11, 2012)

end of AVB .... he will definitely be sacked tonite .... 
over the past several seasons ... RA has sacked managers within 7 days of yours truly yelling arnd abt it ... 
i have a phenomenal record in that department ..


----------



## Krow (Feb 11, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Phenomenal stuff.
> 
> His statue just got bigger.Farewell Henry.The greatest player in our 125 year history.





			
				Arseblog said:
			
		

> post-game - Thierry Henry scores an injury time winner on his final ever Premier League appearance.
> 
> can't write scripts like that
> 
> post-game - That is a massive win and a massive three points



This. King Henry.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 11, 2012)

no champions league next season ..... no trouble for financial fair play backers


----------



## Krow (Feb 11, 2012)

Newcastle vs Spuds. Can both lose?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

Feeling absolutely privileged to have witnessed that.And what a massive result.Genuinely thought we were going to lose at 1-0.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 11, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Feeling absolutely privileged to have witnessed that.And what a massive result.Genuinely thought we were going to lose at 1-0.



Eh..what happened ?

I was not at home.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> here's my sincere request...lets not generalize liverpool fans here....



Still have to come across one fan that accepts their player's wrongdoings, or one which has bothered to read the whole report before blindly following KD's agenda.Even your own staff gave evidence against Suarez.Why not brand them liars too?

Stay dignified and appeal against the decision
OR
Make up a racket then decide not to appeal in the end.

LFC did the latter.
Anyway this sh1t winds me up.Time to go back to bask in TH's greatness.



axes2t2 said:


> Eh..what happened ?
> 
> I was not at home.



Henry scored the winner in the last minute to seal the comeback win.His last game in PL.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 11, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Still have to come across one fan that accepts their player's wrongdoings, or one which has bothered to read the whole report before blindly following KD's agenda.Even your own staff gave evidence against Suarez.Why not brand them liars too?
> 
> Stay dignified and appeal against the decision
> OR
> ...


I have read the report & i agree with you....i don't endorse what suarez is doing...i do not agree with what has happened in this whole saga...fa pronounced him guilty & i accept it...i accept what suarez has done is wrong..even my friends who follow liverpool accept it...thats what i meant when i said don't generalize the fans here...


----------



## Krow (Feb 11, 2012)

Spuds got one already. Next week's derby is going to be tough.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> I have read the report & i agree with you....i don't endorse what suarez is doing...i do not agree with what has happened in this whole saga...fa pronounced him guilty & i accept it...i accept what suarez has done is wrong..even my friends who follow liverpool accept it...thats what i meant when i said don't generalize the fans here...



I have to hold my hands up in that case and apologise.Hope there are more like you.Not nice to see a big old club like Liverpool losing respect every day on what could have been a small issue if handled correctly.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 11, 2012)

spurs thrashing Newcastle....



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I have to hold my hands up in that case and apologise.Hope there are more like you.Not nice to see a big old club like Liverpool losing respect every day on what could have been a small issue if handled correctly.



oh pls don't apologise dude...i agree...things could have been handled better...anyways thanks for understanding...


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 11, 2012)

Norwich City ftmfw.


----------



## Krow (Feb 11, 2012)

I think it is safe to say we will finish the weekend at 4th place. Spuds next week, dunno how long that position will last.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 11, 2012)

People claiming Evra refused a handshake 

Spuds are 4-0 up in 34'  We play them away next


----------



## Krow (Feb 11, 2012)

Get over the handshake incident already. It's Henry's moment.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2012)

Krow said:


> I think it is safe to say we will finish the weekend at 4th place. Spuds next week, dunno how long that position will last.



Think next week we are back at Sunderland for the FA cup.This time without Henry and after a trip to Milan.Then Spurs and Liverpool follow.
Season defining weeks coming.



XTerminator said:


> Spuds are 4-0 up in 34'  We play them away next



You'll find them nicely bent over for Utd. like they usually do.


----------



## Krow (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh yes, I forgot the FA fixture. Season defining for sure. Couldn't care about FA Cup, CL fixtures should be worth a fight.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

The FA cup is a realistic chance this season.2 more wins and we are off to Wembley.
Any trophy is welcome these days with the moneybag clubs around.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 12, 2012)

"@Nashat_Hassan: LFC - A club run by clowns. RT "@Fotbollensgud: Danish Channel 6 reporting Daniel Agger offered Rio Ferdinand to meet outside for a fight!"

Unconfirmed, but  if true


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

TBF Ferdinand would have got injured while pulling his first punch.


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2012)

*www.worldcupblog.org/files/2009/06/rio-ferdnand-denim-jeans.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

^ My eyes.

Osasuna beating Barca 2-0 



XTerminator said:


> People claiming Evra refused a handshake


Just watched their "evidence". You'd have to be blind to not see who refused who.
Straw clutching at it's worst.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 12, 2012)

What's worse is some LFC fans who I thought were sensible enough are supporting that nonsense. This sh1te has gone too far.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

Barca lose!

Decent article
Luis Suarez's failure to accept Patrice Evra's hand undermines Liverpool's unwavering support of him - Telegraph


----------



## iinfi (Feb 12, 2012)

Luis Suarez is a Liverpool legend ...   
hahahaa



ico said:


> We are not going to win the Champions League this season. Not even a chance.



dont worry we will win it this time ... Torres will power us to Champions League glory ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

*h9.abload.de/img/hodgsonipbe4.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 12, 2012)

Fergie shouldn't have said that 'disgrace' bit too. Critics always have the Cantona incident to fall back on.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 12, 2012)

so when is avb getting sacked???



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *h9.abload.de/img/hodgsonipbe4.gif



lol..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

Liverpool's Kenny Dalglish plays dumb to leave his dignity in tatters | Daniel Taylor | Football | The Observer


----------



## iinfi (Feb 12, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> so when is avb getting sacked???



i was so confident abt that happening last nite that i didnt check BBC since morning...


ahh ... hez still in???? wtf??


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2012)

"I've spotted Chelsea's cunning plan. You don't have to worry about UEFA financial fair play rules if you're not in Europe."


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 12, 2012)

iinfi said:


> i was so confident abt that happening last nite that i didnt check BBC since morning...
> 
> 
> ahh ... hez still in???? wtf??



just one question though...how much is it gonna cost chelsea to sack avb??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

If they have any sense,Chelsea will keep AVB and give him time(and money as usual) to build a new team.Thankfully they don't.

[YOUTUBE]r7_B_KdDvIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep saw this, but didn't think it was aimed at O'Neill


----------



## iinfi (Feb 12, 2012)

yes ...solid plan ... once they drop out of the CL for a year ... ur money starts from zero again .... p/l account is wat they say in accounts i think ... its zero ... so no trouble from 2013 .... 
meanwhile ...sell  drogba and lampard to a chinki club ... for 60 million GBP ... they are super rich clubs .... 
and finally finish 5th in the league and let arsenal finish fourth .. and end up winning the Champions league ..... wat a toaster ... arses will be out ...


----------



## Krow (Feb 12, 2012)

@ Chelsea to win CL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

> "I have spoken with the Manager since the game at Old Trafford and I realise I got things wrong.
> 
> "I've not only let him down, but also the Club and what it stands for and I'm sorry. I made a mistake and I regret what happened.
> 
> ...



FINALLY some sense from LFC.
Let's see what the handshake brigade has to say now."PFA made him say that on gunpoint"?Let the excuses begin.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 12, 2012)

Suarez apologises. Perfect time for everyone to put this behind now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

Arsenal have decided to send TH back to US on time.
He is all yours guys 
*twitpic.com/show/large/8iyg80


----------



## iinfi (Feb 12, 2012)

Boost is the secret of my energy .... 

The Press Association: AVB looks to Europe for boost

AVB's energy ....

if we successfully have Bosingwa, PF and Lamps on the bench .... we will win the champions league ....

cant believe PF is still at the club .... problem is .. a right back or a left back or a center back gets injured at the wrong time .. and PF gets to replace him .... 
thats wat has been keeping us away from CL glory ... 
its PF who is single handedly responsible for all our CL debacles ...



Krow said:


> @ Chelsea to win CL



we will win it this time .... Torres to power us to CL glory ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

RAWK blaming the owners 

LFC MD Ian Ayre
Luis Suárez issues apology for Patrice Evra handshake snub | Football | guardian.co.uk


> "We are extremely disappointed Luis Suárez did not shake hands with Patrice Evra before yesterday's game," he said. "The player had told us beforehand that he would, but then chose not to do so.
> 
> "He was wrong to mislead us and wrong not to offer his hand to Patrice Evra. He has not only let himself down, but also Kenny Dalglish, his team-mates and the club. It has been made absolutely clear to Luis Suárez that his behaviour was not acceptable.
> 
> "Luis Suárez has now apologised for his actions which was the right thing to do. However, all of us have a duty to behave in a responsible manner and we hope that he now understands what is expected of anyone representing Liverpool Football Club."


It's not the first time he has lied to you.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 12, 2012)

Strong words from LFC. Correct nonetheless.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost too much sense.RAWK is correct in saying it came from the owners.Can't see such a U-turn coming from inside the club all of the sudden.



> **** Sky, **** the media on the whole, **** Ferguson, **** the United fans, **** Gordon Taylor, **** Patrice Evra.
> 
> Who gives a **** what they think about us!?
> 
> ...


----------



## iinfi (Feb 12, 2012)

Suárez: Liverpool legend ....

bbc football section now looks like facebook timeline .... LOL


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd like to see what Kenny's stance is,after all this.

Mind you, he hasn't apologised to United or Evra. Just to LFC and their fans


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

It's obviously damage limitation.But it's something at least.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 12, 2012)

Finally some sense.....now we can put this issue to rest....hopefully both the parties will shake hands next time... 

Football | Barclays Premier League | Suarez issues Evra apology | ESPNSTAR.com



> That's our club ****ed then. We now have owners that prefer PR to everything else. Should have expected it.
> 
> Might as well go to the media and own up for everything bad that's happened in the world for the last 50 years.


Some gems from RAWK

RAWK can be funny sometimes...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

More statements coming apparently.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 12, 2012)

was reading through suarez's apology & it sounds like he is apologizing more to the club than otherss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> was reading through suarez's apology & it sounds like he is apologizing more to the club than otherss



He was told to shake hands but he ignored that and went against the club.He apologized for that only.
Apparently KD has issued an apology too.E-suicides going on at RAWK...


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 12, 2012)

> "When I went on TV after yesterday's game I hadn't seen what had happened, but I did not conduct myself in a way befitting of a Liverpool Manager during that interview and I'd like to apologise for that."



 KD apology.

Liverpool MD Ayre is clearly pissed here. Atleast the club's stance is firm and clear.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

RAWK said:
			
		

> Luis chose to walk alone by telling Kenny he would shake hands and then doing the opposite. This brings Suarez's integrity into question for me ont he whole race issue after defending him so strongly.


The penny is dropping for some of them.This particular post getting abuse though.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 12, 2012)

RAWK on hyperdrive


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The penny is dropping for some of them.This particular post getting abuse though.


Haven't seen that post getting "abuse" though.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

Next reply
"Oh dear."
Not literal abuse but the sentiment towards that line of thinking is clear at RAWK.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 12, 2012)

> Manchester United thanks Liverpool for the apologies issued following Saturday's game.
> 
> Everyone at Old Trafford wants to move on from this. The history of our two great clubs is one of success and rivalry unparalleled in British football.
> 
> That should be the focus in the future of all those who love the clubs.



Classy. Hope this ends here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2012)

> Mr. Ferguson must be wanking himself silly over this.


 



> "Downing would like to issue an apology to Panini for appearing in their sticker book as a footballer."




Have to say,Ferguson completely owned them in this matter. I remember reading in the report about how he told Evra to write everything down in the meeting with the ref post game at Anfield.While Kenny was being his usual jokey & sarcastic self.It was a sign of things to come.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 12, 2012)

Man we have played this well.. SAF , MU.. we've come out on top like a BOSS!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 12, 2012)

mankini doing a good job at city ...


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 13, 2012)

> @Frimpong26AFC: Well done Suarez for apologising am sorry for calling u a wasteman
> 
> Now u have made all the Liverpool Fans defending u look like the clowns





Mascot handshake snub


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2012)

It was the city mascot who snubbed him by withdrawing his hand by .035 inches at 69 degrees!!!!!

Video: PROOF – Evra refuses Suarez handshake | This Is Anfield


> UPDATE: Despite Suarez’s admission and apology for not shaking Evra’s hand, our belief remains that Evra has his own part in this and he was all too keen for this outcome. Neither player wanted to shake the other’s hand and this is clear from all video evidence.



You have to pity those who believed this sh1te in the first place.Unbelievable stuff.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess they take the 'YNWA' too seriously, even when someone is walking in a deep pile of shite


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2012)

ZAMBIA have won the ACN, beating IVORY COAST shock in the final!!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ZAMBIA have won the ACN, beating IVORY COAST shock in the final!!!!



lol..whaaa??? 

oh penalty kick miss by drogba..oh well there is always a 50% chance of winning or losing...bad luck...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations to Zambia.Ivory coast bottling it again.Rooney making fun of Toure bros. on Twitter,twat.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2012)

^ As is Roo boy has never missed a penalty or got sent off in a critical fixture or got banned for the start of a major tournament. Twat+Prick = Twack.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2012)

He prefers to get out in the first knock out stage and have a nice and early vacation. 

*i.minus.com/ibicUo6e9nMMN2.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2012)

At least England's golden generation is coming to an end now. 

You just have to look at Spain's current squad and the U-21s. They could easily dominate for the next decade.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2012)

England have some decent technical players coming through.Still nowhere as good as Spain or Germany though.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 13, 2012)

Liverpool considering selling Luis Suarez - report - ESPN Soccernet

COULD IT BE?????


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 13, 2012)

Apparently De gea was spat at by somebody which caused a row in the tunnel, reports say. This is sick.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 13, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He prefers to get out in the first knock out stage and have a nice and early vacation.
> 
> *i.minus.com/ibicUo6e9nMMN2.gif



got to say olly is a genius...


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 13, 2012)

*i.minus.com/iNdkmvJvna3rb.gif

Some strike that


----------



## iinfi (Feb 13, 2012)

wasnt that a sending off?

finally who snubbed who? ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 13, 2012)

Relegation-threatened Wolves axe manager Mick McCarthy - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 13, 2012)

BBC News - Rangers FC signal intent to go into administration

really sad


----------



## iinfi (Feb 13, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> BBC News - Rangers FC signal intent to go into administration
> 
> really sad



wtf? highly successful club in that part of the world .. no takers?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2012)

iinfi said:


> wtf? highly successful club in that part of the world .. no takers?



Chelsea is next.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 13, 2012)

i think blackburn or everton is next...Roman will manage with his own income....but surprised to see a big club like rangers going this way....



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chelsea is next.



what makes you think so???

Football | Barclays Premier League | Reds' sponsors voice Suarez concerns | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## iinfi (Feb 13, 2012)

galat jawab...
arses and liverpool next ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2012)

France Football : toute l'actualit du football

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Krow (Feb 14, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 14, 2012)

This is bs. Since when did Spurs become that important all of a sudden?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 14, 2012)

They'll have to sell Bale to barca for 40M GBp before they can attempt to buy hazard. Bollox.


----------



## Krow (Feb 14, 2012)

They don't have the money for a signing like Hazard anyway.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> They'll have to sell Bale to barca for 40M GBp before they can attempt to buy hazard. Bollox.


Or Modric.One of them will leave anyway.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hopefully we won't get screwed for Modric.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 14, 2012)

avb in trouble

Football | Barclays Premier League | Report: Players slam Villas-Boas tactics | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 14, 2012)

The players have chewed up and spit out far too many managers. Time for some of them to be shown the door.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 14, 2012)

avb will be sacked before sunday giving Guss/Jose enough time before the champions league game at Naples ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]C-lIMF_lP3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 15, 2012)

*a.yfrog.com/img614/378/w41ae.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2012)

Image of new kits doing rounds.
The navy colour in the shirt and socks is awful.Almost as bad as Utd's table cloth like Scottish design but not quite.


Spoiler



*p.twimg.com/AlsN0umCAAEIZZo.jpg:large


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 15, 2012)

I hope the sleeves are not like that 

And,my fav player vs my fav club...ouch


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2012)

*a.yfrog.com/img735/329/kpfzp.jpg
Terrible pitch.Hope no one gets injured because of it.

We won the league at sh1te hart lane.
[YOUTUBE]Q58fT4OkM5E[/YOUTUBE]
Brilliant!

Very poor half from Arsenal.Need to score in the next half.Even 2-1 will be a decent scoreline.
Ibra bumming our defence.

TH playing up top with RvP moving behind him.Let's do this!


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2012)

shitty performance. Not expecting any positive result from Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2012)

Tie over.Fvcking hell.

4-0. FT.
We'll walk this in the home leg.No sweat.

Goodbye Thierry.Some brilliant moments he gave us on his return.


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2012)

Arseraped.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 16, 2012)

Man... Arsenal looked so out of their depth 

Sent from my GT-I8350 using Board Express


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2012)

Let's hope the team soldiers on for the rest of the season,unlikely as it is given our fragility.
Going to be a summer of change after that.Ranging from boardroom to the players and quite possibly the manager.


----------



## Krow (Feb 16, 2012)

Sigh. Yes. This is the result of not offloading deadwood in time. Clear out is needed, with infusion of new blood. Next season we will be lucky to keep rvp. 4th place will be a miracle.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 16, 2012)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Fergie lines up Giggs as successor? | ESPNSTAR.com

interesting...never thought of him as a manager....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anzhi Makhachkala turn to Guus Hiddink - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## iinfi (Feb 17, 2012)

DROGBA'S MISSION
Leon Mann
BBC Sport
Through his charity - the Didier Drogba Foundation - the Chelsea striker is building a hospital in the Ivory Coast capital, Abidjan, and also plans to open clinics across the country. When a wall collapsed at the national football stadium in 2009, killing 19 people, he wanted to improve medical care in his country after he visited those who were injured. The hospital will cost £3m. The money, thus far, has come from his own pocket, the player donating all of his commercial endorsements.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yyTjpNhG2L8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 18, 2012)

so will pix show any of the games today???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2012)

Chelsea game only.


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 18, 2012)

gr8 to see manu being hated the most in the poll..
besides even the catalans are nothing but showbaazi..
manu & barca should be lyk dis>>


----------



## iinfi (Feb 18, 2012)

new human from thane ... do u live in sweetmonkey road? Godbunder


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 18, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> gr8 to see manu being hated the most in the poll..
> besides even the catalans are nothing but showbaazi..
> manu & barca should be lyk dis>>







Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chelsea game only.



goddamit...just one..that sucks...y is pix the official broadcaster again??

mertesacker out for the season...arsenal in serious trouble....that mean djourou gets a central role...what i have seen of him,am not too confident but my arsenal friends tell me he is good so lets c....


----------



## iinfi (Feb 18, 2012)

i will be surprised if AVB survives this ... get Mourinho back ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 18, 2012)

Fabianski, Sagna, Djourou, Vermaelen, Coquelin, Arteta, Song, Ramsey, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Gervinho, Van Persie

Strong team.Let's win this.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 19, 2012)

lampard, PF, obi, kalou and bosingwa shold have been shown the door in the jan  window ..

*images.sportinglife.com/sportinglife/pictures/football/120GervinhoWolvesgoal.jpg
arsenal players celebrating Sunderland goal .... great sportsmanship ....

77: GOAL - Chamberlain

idiot on sportinglife later adds saying its an own goal ....

78: Sunderland break with Sessegnon bursting forward after Arteta slipped. He advances into the box and plays the ball to his right. It looked as though he may have over-hit it but Larsson reaches it and hits it past Fabianski. It comes off the post and it's a nightmare for Chamberalin who can't stop himself turning it in for an own goal.

85: Arsenal have a throw-in on the right.

Djourou


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2012)

The shambolic summer comes to haunt us again.Not near enough quality to break down a good team.Not looking good for AFC  at the moment.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 19, 2012)

*arsenalarsenal.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/arsene-outwits-arry.jpg

get mourinho back ... get him from real to the Stamford Bridge...

Roman has reportedly told Villas Boas that he doesnt have money to sack him ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2012)

If Liverpool win the CC, they will have the upper hand in the run in, despite the points difference.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 19, 2012)

iinfi said:


> *arsenalarsenal.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/arsene-outwits-arry.jpg
> Roman has reportedly told Villas Boas that he doesnt have money to sack him ....


what???any source??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 19, 2012)

how has RVP not gotten injured till now?


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2012)

Wenger


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 19, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> how has RVP not gotten injured till now?



i  know...surprised a lot of people...but good to see him in all his glory....


----------



## iinfi (Feb 19, 2012)

*img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2009/10/fergiewengerhair_450x350.jpg

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-6yhKplOnU8g/ThMDCRifRSI/AAAAAAAACE0/0UyzzkJGZKI/s640/In%20Arsene%20Wenger%20We%20Rust.jpg

arses will start winning only when ico removes mekalodu from my profile ... till then mekalodu will continue to haunt them ....


----------



## Krow (Feb 19, 2012)

Sigh.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Playing for 4th again


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> i  know...surprised a lot of people...but good to see him in all his glory....



TBF, it's the 1st time he's playing to his potential, but thats in a weak arsenal , sad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2012)

ico said:


> Wenger



He is not the only one to blame here but it is hard to look past the manager when you just knew after Milan that a collapse will come.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 19, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He is not the only one to blame here but it is hard to look past the manager when you just knew after Milan that a collapse will come.



yes ....

arses can now concentrate on winning the league and champions league ...

reason why arses suffer from injuries time and again at crucial junctures is their medical staff & they way they play football ... if u hold the ball long enough ur giving the opposition player the chance to come and kick ur shin ... instead pass more frequently.
too much running around like maniacs causes stress in the undersole .... instead play a direct game ....
the new arse ground and training ground is more harder than their previous grounds (high-bury) ... make softer grounds and water more often ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok  I'll email that post to Arsenal.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 19, 2012)

drop a cc to west london also ... so that they will knw ur change in tactics ...

CL final is going to be an all london final ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 20, 2012)

liverpool 6-1...yeah...3 own goals among them but i heard downing played his best game yest....also carroll scored....so yaaaay!!


----------



## iinfi (Feb 21, 2012)

Source: wiki
Arse Managers

Main article: List of Arsenal F.C. managers
There have been eighteen permanent and five caretaker managers of Arsenal since the appointment of the club's first professional manager, Thomas Mitchell in 1897.[124] The club's longest-serving manager as of 2009, in terms of both length of tenure and number of games overseen, is Arsène Wenger, who was appointed in 1996.[125][126] Wenger is also Arsenal's only manager from outside the United Kingdom.[126] *Two Arsenal managers have died in the job – Herbert Chapman and Tom Whittaker.[127]*


what did they do? didnt use the money for buying players?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2012)

Big game tonight.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 21, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Big game tonight.



chelsea napoli game today???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 21, 2012)

^ Yup.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 22, 2012)

cablewallah AH ..no ten action ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2012)

1-1 at the moment. Mata and Lavezzi scored

2-1 now.. Cavani


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2012)

2 -2 Paulo Ferreira.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2012)

^ I wish... 

3-1.......... game over


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

David Lulz

If Chelsea get one now, they actually will have the upper hand in the tie.

FT 3-1. That should be enough to see Napoli through who I am sure will score at the Bridge.

Chelsea news: Chelsea in revolt after Andre Villas-Boas axes Ashley Cole | The Sun |Sport|Football
The Chelsea circus is back on the road again.


> The England left-back told AVB, 'I came here to win medals and trophies, but I'm never going to do that with your tactics'.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> David Lulz
> 
> If Chelsea get one now, they actually will have the upper hand in the tie.
> 
> ...



shame really...i think he should be given more time...but i think avb's head is going to roll soon...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2012)

The Sun. Nuff said. Or the Daily Fail, for that matter.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

Exactly the kind of paper someone like JT or Cashley will sell their story to.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2012)

There's still next season to look forward to.


----------



## Krow (Feb 22, 2012)

Good job iinfi.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tubby on his way??? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

Who?Lampard?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 22, 2012)

^ Wafa Bunnytez... FACT!


----------



## Krow (Feb 22, 2012)

Rumours? Or fact?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

Rafa just love working with funny owners, doesn't he?
They should make JT the manager and be done with it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 22, 2012)

wait??what???rafa benitez??are u guys sure???where is the source????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 22, 2012)

Rumor in some papers today.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 22, 2012)

Van Persie told he won't be sold - Sports - Football - ibnlive


----------



## iinfi (Feb 23, 2012)

huh .. didnt have any major expectation yday ... cablewallah didnt allow me to watch the match yday ... today i sent current from the tv wire and burnt his distribution box ... whole area down now .. hahaha

rafa is clown .... worst in the business ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_k4Ez0kv-ZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 23, 2012)

Football | Barclays Premier League | No approach from Chelsea for Benitez | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## iinfi (Feb 23, 2012)

there is no smoke without fire ..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 24, 2012)

Spain squad for friendly: Victor Valdes (Barcelona), Jose Manuel Reina (Liverpool), Iker Casillas (Real Madrid); Alvaro Arbeloa (Real Madrid), Carles Puyol (Barcelona), Sergio Ramos (Real Madrid), Andoni Iraola (Athletic Bilbao), Gerard Pique (Barcelona), Jordi Alba (Valencia); Javi Martinez (Athletic Bilbao), Xavi (Barcelona), Andres Iniesta (Barcelona), Cesc Fabregas (Barcelona), Xabi Alonso (Real Madrid), Sergio Busquets (Barcelona), Santi Cazorla (Malaga), Thiago Alcantara (Barcelona), David Silva (Manchester City), Jesus Navas (Sevilla); Fernando Llorente (Athletic Bilbao), Iker Muniain (Athletic Bilbao), Juan Mata (Chelsea), Alvaro Negredo (Sevilla), Roberto Soldado (Valencia).

no torres...


----------



## jasku (Feb 24, 2012)

Its really sad leaving out a talented player like Torres, agreed he is not in the best of form, but definitely deserved a spot in the squad.


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2012)

jasku said:


> Its really sad leaving out a talented player like Torres, agreed he is not in the best of form, but definitely deserved a spot in the squad.


well, no.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2012)

Ramsey out injured.Gibbs and Kos to face late fitness test.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 24, 2012)

bbc said:
			
		

> The 27-year-old has scored four goals in 29 Chelsea appearances this season.



wtf??????? Four????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2012)

WTF?Hearing that Arshavin has been loaned to Zenit.Doesn't make any sense from Arsenal's point of view.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 24, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> WTF?Hearing that Arshavin has been loaned to Zenit.Doesn't make any sense from Arsenal's point of view.



yeah i was gonna post that but wasn't sure...apparently its more or less confirmed....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2012)

He is much better than Chamakh or Park.We enter the most crucial period of the PL season and we give away one of our better players?Why not do it in January itself and sign a permanent option?Don't understand this move a bit.

He says "Its done" on twitter. Shame it never quite worked out for him after the first season.Couple of years too late for the PL I guess.

He did gave us a few fantastic moments though
[YOUTUBE]NU4EnS2ziEc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]DLV-65aenrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 25, 2012)

Arshavin rejoins Zenit on loan.

Arshavin rejoins Zenit on loan | News

Samba joins Anzhi for 12M GBP!!!! 

Samba makes £12m Anzhi move | News


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2012)

It must take a lot of money to convince a black player to play in the Russian league.

Arshavin has contributed in 65 goals in 135 appearances which are good numbers at the end of the day.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 25, 2012)

Samba to Anzhi??? fcuk!

the racists there with kick him out in 6 months... i see him move away from russia in summer ... do clubs travel from western provinces to the eastern provinces each week? must be tiring ..


----------



## Krow (Feb 25, 2012)

Goodbye Andrei. Wish you had the work rate to complement your talent. Will never forget your Barcelona goal. Whatever fans accuse you of, I am glad you left with your dignity intact.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 25, 2012)

EPL Highlights where can i find ? Like the Chelsea match today ?


----------



## iinfi (Feb 26, 2012)

English Premier League (EPL) 2011 Highlights | Times of India

here .... hi localhost .. how r u?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 26, 2012)

Krow said:


> Goodbye Andrei. Wish you had the work rate to complement your talent. Will never forget your Barcelona goal. Whatever fans accuse you of, I am glad you left with your dignity intact.



he is just gone on loan...he is still part of the club... ...relax...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2012)

He has obviously played his last game for Arsenal.


----------



## Krow (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah. He's going to go permanently in the summer.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2012)

You still have Gervinho and AOC.


----------



## Krow (Feb 26, 2012)

Bizarre time to send Arshavin off even then.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 26, 2012)

avb is bragging after beating a  club in relegation zone ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> You still have Gervinho and AOC.



Benayoun


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Oh, yes. Where is he these days?


----------



## iinfi (Feb 26, 2012)

people still think frank lampard, essien,mikel can win the CL .....
the team needs players who can create opportunities for the strikers and strikers who can latch on to them.
the team needs a complete revamp.
OUT:
0. PF
1. lampard
2. essien
3. mikel
4. malouda
5. drogba
6. bosingwa
7. terry

this will make space and money for new-comers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Oh, yes. Where is he these days?



On ze bench.Tweeted this last week.


> Bad day yesterday,out of the FA cup and not to play at all


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2012)

Okay......


----------



## iinfi (Feb 26, 2012)

BSNL signs Pantel...

Lampard sud be sold as he has become bigger than the club

who is this joker Michael Emenalo n why is he at the club?


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 26, 2012)

Just got to know Arshavin got loaned back.

Brilliant Wenger/Board just brilliant.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2012)

Spuds leading 1-0?


----------



## Krow (Feb 26, 2012)

^^

Arsenal 5 	

    Sagna 40,
    van Persie 43,
    Rosicky 51,
    Walcott 65,
    Walcott 68

Tottenham Hotspur 2 	

    Saha 4,
    Adebayor (pen) 34

2-0 up.... effed it up.....  Good ol' Spuds 'Arry!


----------



## scudmissile007 (Feb 26, 2012)

"pride restored",
"class is permanent".


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Someone re-edit this*

*www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/yl8f33h.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Feb 26, 2012)

did anyone of u watch the India-France men's hockey?


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2012)

iinfi said:


> did anyone of u watch the India-France men's hockey?


everyone did.


----------



## Krow (Feb 26, 2012)

iinfi said:


> did anyone of u watch the India-France men's hockey?



Shooo... Go watch kirkit!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 26, 2012)

Didn't think we had it in us at 0-2 but credit to the lads for evoking the NLD spirit and mauling the cocks on basketball.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 26, 2012)

superb goal by kuyt...oh yeah europa...we are close....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2012)

Haha 2-2.


----------



## Krow (Feb 27, 2012)

Lol. Both Gerrards missed and Liverpool won!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2012)

Credit to Liverpool.With the moneybags around any trophy is welcome these days.


----------



## iinfi (Feb 27, 2012)

congratulations to Liverpool .....



Krow said:


> Shooo... Go watch kirkit!



no problem .... Mens hockey v qualified for the Olympic ... chances of a medal are grim .... all news channels/websites are showing the $hit cricket team down under ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 27, 2012)

cardiff cup is ours...


----------



## Krow (Feb 27, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> cardiff cup is ours...


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2012)

*Anthony Gerrard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2012)

To be honest I didn't really want them to win after the sheer cnuts Pool fans have turned out to be in the racism case.Grown to dislike the club somewhat.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 27, 2012)

Krow said:


>



oops sorry...my bad...got confused with the names...lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2012)

"Power shift in North London".Lol

Harry got offended by someone throwing a tax form at him.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> To be honest I didn't really want them to win after the sheer cnuts Pool fans have turned out to be in the racism case.Grown to dislike the club somewhat.


too much of Redcafe and RAWK?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2012)

No,I form my opinions myself.Those forums are just there for a laugh.

Even the Arsenal fans who I know or those who I follow on the internet are fed up of them.

*twitpic.com/show/iphone/8p5htf
Woj celebrating with a ballboy


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 27, 2012)

Once upon a time Steven Gerrard gave an expensive gift to his cousin Anthony 

So he repay his older debts hahahahaha


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vXOT3QRRCAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2012)

Swiss ramble breaks down the latest financial figures released by Arsenal.
The Swiss Ramble: Arsenal's Mystery Dance

The real bottleneck is here.
*4.bp.blogspot.com/-CbDMiM8DVCU/T0yQe3de2nI/AAAAAAAAFQU/tga5icDAogY/s400/17%2BArsenal%2BShirt%2B%2526%2BKit.jpg
And we have to wait till 2014 to fix this.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 29, 2012)

BBC radio 5's Arsenal special discussing the finances and Arsene Wenger.
BBC iPlayer - 5 live Sport: Arsenal Special
Good listen.


----------



## jasku (Feb 29, 2012)

^^ Do you think Wenger should go?


----------



## ico (Feb 29, 2012)

jasku said:


> ^^ Do you think Wenger should go?


He should. Unless we overcome Milan.


----------



## jasku (Feb 29, 2012)

ico said:


> He should. Unless we overcome Milan.



highly unlikely, Milan are a powerful side, having said that funnier things have happened.

Honestly, who do you think can replace Wenger?...I am frustrated with the lack of trophies all these years, but come to think of it, he has kept us in the green with minimal resources, I doubt any other manager can come close. A club is successful only when they win some silverware, sadly we have nothing to show in that department.

Gunner till I die....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 29, 2012)

jasku said:


> ^^ Do you think Wenger should go?



There is too much stuff going behind the scenes,the blame is not his alone.At least Wenger can( or has done) guarantee a top 4 finish while making a profit!
We are financially in a delicate situation till 2014,with little profit outside of player sales.I think it would be foolish to let him go.
Admittedly I think differently on the morning after we have been spanked in a game, but overall I want him to stay and make required changes to his staff etc.


----------



## jasku (Feb 29, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> There is too much stuff going behind the scenes,the blame is not his alone.At least Wenger can( or has done) guarantee a top 4 finish while making a profit!
> We are financially in a delicate situation till 2014,with little profit outside of player sales.I think it would be foolish to let him go.
> Admittedly I think differently on the morning after we have been spanked in a game, but overall I want him to stay and make required changes to his staff etc.



Problem is firstly he doesnt buy stars, whether he cant deal with them or what I dont know...

Secondly, we get to predictable and monotonous at times, when times sit back and defend, we are lost and dont create any chances, just keep possession and the opposing team hits us on the counter, due to our shaky defense.
Dont get me wrong, I love the way arsenal play, but they should bring in other aspects into the game, which was evident, when Ade and Cesc were there.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2012)

He simply can't buy stars.If you buy a 25m player at 120K wages per week,it will work out around 50 million for a 4 year contract.That's more than the entire transfer budget.

Agree about the predictable play though.Wenger is not the best tactician on a matchday.

Arsenal's Lansbury scores an amazing goal for England U-21.Chamberlain got one too.
[YOUTUBE]pfNudtI5E5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krow (Mar 1, 2012)

Amazing goal. Wenger issue the best man in this financial situation. We should promote him to a Danny Fiszman role and hire AVB as manager.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 1, 2012)

just saw the headbutt between klaas & smalling...looked nasty as hell...klaas was so dazed that he had grass in his mouth....


----------



## jasku (Mar 1, 2012)

We have to move with times, either sell the club to a billionaire or raise money. Arsenal have spent the least in the last few years in the transfer market, I think even Sunderland were above us.

Players like rooney and alike take 180-200k a week, thats what it takes to attract and keep quality players, so be it. We can either be profitable or successful, the 2 definitely aren't mutually exclusive. 

We lose out on quality players cause of our Wage structure, Juan Mata is an excellent example of that, you can see he is pure class, would have been prefect at Arsenal. Flamini was treated poorly, we should have kept him too.

The youth policy makes sense if you can hold on to your players after developing them, there is no point nurturing them, making em world class and then letting em go, as a club your stuck in a viscous circle.

Somethings gotta change, I dont want Wenger to leave either, but I cant take the frustration either, maybe we can make him the technical director or something. 

Bottomline -either Wengers ideology or the clubs policies have to change!

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Krow (Mar 1, 2012)

Flamini was not treated poorly. Anyway, him and hleb shot themselves in the foot by leaving Arsenal.

Every club has a tough time, this is ours. We are still faring better than clubs who spent much more.

What we need is smart transfer business. We are scouting right, just need to negotiate better.

Next season we are going to rely on Joel Campbell, Coquelin and AOC. We'll probably get Podolski, but not too many signings.


----------



## jasku (Mar 1, 2012)

Krow said:


> Flamini was not treated poorly. Anyway, him and hleb shot themselves in the foot by leaving Arsenal.
> 
> Every club has a tough time, this is ours. We are still faring better than clubs who spent much more.
> 
> ...



Agree about Hleb and Flamini. Hleb made a total fool of himself.

The problem is other clubs win something even in that phase, the likes of Liverpools, Manchester United, Man City, Chelsea, but we simply havent.

Smart transfer business has always been the case for us, Padolski looks likely, Eden Hazard would love to have him, but doubt it will materialize. We will definitely get some reasonable raw African player.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2012)

Man City and CHelsea are financially doping.We can never catch up with them.Accept it.
Utd. are a money making machine.We have a long way to go to catch up with them.
Liverpool look set to miss out on the CL for 3rd consecutive year,despite investing 100 m pounds in the team.

Unfortunately the only way the glory days can return is the strict implementation of FFP rules, which is unlikely.


----------



## Krow (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah. Arsenal aren't as big a brand as United. But if get the likes of Klopp or Favre, I think we can work better as a unit.

And I also feel that our wage structure needs revamping. We should give performance bonuses rather than big pay packets.


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 1, 2012)

Losing Fabregas last season was a big disappointment.. But the shots of arteta have impresssed a lot of arsenal fans.. 
After thumping Hotspurs 5-2 the gunners are looking pretty good.. They are going in the next year's CL for sure.. 
But if they continue in this form they might climb up in the table and secure the third season..


----------



## jasku (Mar 1, 2012)

pinku1993 said:


> Losing Fabregas last season was a big disappointment.. But the shots of arteta have impresssed a lot of arsenal fans..
> After thumping Hotspurs 5-2 the gunners are looking pretty good.. They are going in the next year's CL for sure..
> But if they continue in this form they might climb up in the table and secure the third season..



You my friend may not have followed Arsenal closely. They will go out and beat the likes of Chelsea / Suprs scoring 5 goals, but will lose 0-1 the next week to a Bolton / Blackburn type team.

So the "looking good" is really for that match, and how consistent they will be, only time will tell.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 1, 2012)

pinku1993 said:


> Losing Fabregas last season was a big disappointment.. But the shots of arteta have impresssed a lot of arsenal fans..
> After thumping Hotspurs 5-2 the gunners are looking pretty good.. They are going in the next year's CL for sure..
> But if they continue in this form they might climb up in the table and secure the third season..



Even before Fabregas Arsenal were a champions league team.

Even before Fabregas Arsenal celebrated St.Totteringhams Day.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2012)

Wenger is February Manager of the Month | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 2, 2012)

A nice contest coming up tomorrow ...

Gunners visiting Anfield .. What you say.. who's gonna win tomorrow..
If Gunners win tomorrow.
And on Sunday if Man U defeats Tottenham .. The Gap between tottenham and arsenal will reduce to 4 points.. 
Currently 7 points between those two sides and 12 games more to go..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2012)

arsenal liverpool will be a draw...


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 3, 2012)

2 excellent back to back stops by szczesny  ... penalty goes in vain for liv pool..


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2012)

1-1.


Hate Liverpool. And the diving racist too.

What a difference Sagna has made already. That Spuds goal and now this assist.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2012)

Krow said:


> 1-1.
> 
> 
> Hate Liverpool. And the diving racist too.
> ...


This.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 3, 2012)

arse fans

*rlv.zcache.com/classic_arse_race_logo_tshirt-p23547287010782045626v7p_325.jpg


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2012)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now to see off the match. Please.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 3, 2012)

burji pav scores .....

burji pav has seen a non-arse doctor to work on his fitness .. if it were someone form arse medic staff ... he wud either been injured for half the season or hit the post ....

liverpool have made 4 subs in this game ...


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2012)

Full time! Come on mancs! Beat the crap out of spuds!

Suarez is a scumbag diving cheat. What a great win this one is. SZCZ is MOTM.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 3, 2012)

arses win ..back to back ..... arse to arse .... 
great win for arse langur ..... they will now play in the champions league next season ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2012)

RvP you legend.What a  goal, what a result!


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 3, 2012)

Captain fantastic.. 2 strikes.. 2 goals.. 

First home defeat for Liv'pool this season (in EPL)

FT : 1-2
Though, gunners scored all of em'


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2012)

What a goal by Lord Percy. Damn....


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 3, 2012)

But not to forget our real Man of the Match.. *Szczesny *..


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2012)

Someone give me a goal clip. Youtube doesn't work and Dailymotion wants me to upgrade Flash player, which I can't do at work. Downloadable clip or Vimeo please.


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2012)

I hope you get a workplace with absolute censorship.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 3, 2012)

A good win & once again a great comeback, hope arteta is not out for long don't want to see diaby on the pitch.


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2012)

Krow said:


> I hope you get a workplace with absolute censorship.


Censorship in a media company.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 3, 2012)

playing like a league two team when lampard and essien are on the pitch .... disgrace ... lampard essien drogba and ashley cole have to go if we are to qualify for the CL nxt season .... .... no two ways about it

@Krow are u in a media company? wat do u do?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2012)

Haha piss off Chelsea.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 3, 2012)

sick display .... as if players think AVB is gona go anyway ... why giv my 100% **** off AVB .....


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 3, 2012)

^ really.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 3, 2012)

now the only way to qualify for the CL nxt season is to win it .... game on ....
we will win the champions league .....


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ naa not again.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2012)

iinfi said:


> now the only way to qualify for the CL nxt season is to win it .... game on ....
> we will win the champions league .....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2012)

Season going down ze toilet.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2012)

no it isnt ... another 2 games ... and the world will know how poor lamps and essien have become  .. then comes napoli ...
Romeu Ramires and Meireles will power our mid-field ... while torres will power us to CL glory .... its going to happen this season .... wait and watch .....

From Jack in Swansea, via 81111: "Cannot believe the attitude of some Chelsea players, no passion and no commitment. It's sad to watch, and if AVB gets sacked he only has the players to blame."


+1000

Karl Bowers from Canterbury on text: "As a Chelsea fan I am becoming more and more annoyed at the English media's witch hunt for AVB. Of course it was a bad result but it's the players who are under performing more than the manager. Considering the wages these men are on, I think their sulking attitudes on and off the pitch are a disgrace, I'd play my heart out if I was given the chance to pull on a Chelsea Shirt! AVB has to stay, after the summer and in particular a major over haul of the squad with an injection of players who want to play, that's when AVB's credentials can be put to the test."

Karl Bowers take a bow - that is the most eloquent text I think we've ever published



after tdy's sick performance ... this makes a lot of sense.....
lampard thinks he is bigger than the club ... he has to be released immediately to send a warning to other players ... that the club is always bigger ....

and finally ....
AT&T leans from BSNL & MTNL 
AT&T sets new limits for 'unlimited' data plans - Computerworld


----------



## Krow (Mar 4, 2012)

iinfi, you're the king.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 4, 2012)

We scored all 3 goals yesterday 

And who's he ?
*captionedgif.com/upload/2012/03/01/20120301110016-1a4d762c.gif


----------



## agyaat (Mar 4, 2012)

Which team does anyone HATE? ROFL. 

According to me, any team can be hated only for cheating and such unsportive things on the pitch.


----------



## Krow (Mar 4, 2012)

^You can hate any team your team is up against.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rumours that AVB has been sacked. Bunnytez on his way.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2012)

Krow said:


> iinfi, you're the king.



thanks .... i have a master plan for CFC to save 10 million GBP each quarter ..... will present it to Roman nxt month on the sidelines of the owner's meet.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Rumours that AVB has been sacked. Bunnytez on his way.



lampard still has to go .... no second thoughts ....


after the way the senior players like Lamps performed over the last few games... it is no brainer that AVB was going to go .... AVB had the guts to drop them to the bench during the napoli tie ... but didnt have support from the management as we lost ..... 

the first thing the new manager (if he comes) sud do, is to make lampard play for the reserves


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Rumours that AVB has been sacked. Bunnytez on his way.



where did u hear this rumour???


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2012)

Chelsea's future - *Nortei Nortey | The Academy Profiles | Official Site | Chelsea FC | Chelsea*


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2012)

i woke up in the evening to get a tingy feeling that tottenham is gonna win this...


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2012)

ico said:


> Chelsea's future - *Nortei Nortey | The Academy Profiles | Official Site | Chelsea FC | Chelsea*



he will be better than PF and bosingwa

y is lampard still in the club????


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2012)

AVB sacked.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2012)

its a disgrace .... 
its lampard who sud v been sacked ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2012)

lol...this has become a joke now...avb sacked...who is gonna work under an owner like roman now knowing you won't last long....seriously wtf??


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank god..He was never good at chelsea..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2012)

there is more player power than the manager...sad to say this but players like lampard terry have become bigger than the club....


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> Thank god..He was never good at chelsea..


oh dear.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> there is more player power than the manager...sad to say this but players like lampard terry have become bigger than the club....



thats exactly why i say Lampard sud be kicked out .. followed by Terry and ashley cole, PF, bosingwa, essien, mikel, and malouda...

lampard knew if Chelsea lost yesterday ..AVB wud be gone for good ... thats the reason he didnt score when he had a chance in stoppage time ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 4, 2012)

Di Matteo in-charge till the end of the season. We can kiss the CL places goodbye anyways.

To compound the misery, if we somehow hire Waffa Bunnytez in the summer, I'll say we fecking deserve it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2012)

Just reinforces what we already knew.
Chelsea is joke of a club, rotten to the core.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 4, 2012)

ico said:


> oh dear.



I never liked him..I liked only hiddink..


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Just reinforces what we already knew.
> Chelsea is joke of a club, rotten to the core.


oh yea?? atleast we want to win ... unlike arses .... 

u knw a club in north london called $hIt arsenal? ... who only want to make money .... silverware??? ...wat the **** is that? who needs silverware anyway when the owner is making brisk money???
arsenal is business house...not a football club ....
point to ponder for arsenal owner .... how long to persist with arsene ....

benitez is not coming .. thats for sure ....
no europe next season .... and for the nxt 3 years atleast ....


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 4, 2012)

iinfi said:


> lampard knew if Chelsea lost yesterday ..AVB wud be gone for good ... thats the reason he didnt score when he had a chance in stoppage time ....



Why are you so against lampard? I dont think a player like lampard would do a thing like that..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2012)

Haha Spurs getting bummed.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> Why are you so against lampard? I dont think a player like lampard would do a thing like that..



he is one of the best players chelsea has ever had ... he was the finest when it came to aerial passing and scored regularly (scoring is three seasons back)
now age is getting the better of him ...
ever since he was dropped for poor performance, instead of taking it in his stride he started playing politics with AVB by getting senior players on his side which has eventually proved detrimental to the club ....
in short he has become bigger than the club ... so he has to go ... no double standards ...


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 4, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Haha Spurs getting bummed.



 lolzz.. Now 4 points difference between gunners and spurs fixed


----------



## iinfi (Mar 4, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Haha Spurs getting bummed.



little bundles of joy in the life of a arse fan ... 
thats all they get season in and season out .... watch their closest rival get bummed and get happy


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2012)

Roman Abramovich to target Guardiola for Chelsea job - ESPN Soccernet

to be frank...united didn't play that well to get a 3-1 result...they just had their moments...


----------



## iinfi (Mar 5, 2012)

after all this $hit by the senior players .. the least that i expect is they play out of their skin and get to the next round in the two cup competitions ..... jus to ***ing hell prove that they were rite and AVB was wrong .... they will do it if they have any balls in them .....

[youtube]xkb7-W_Wa6Q[/youtube]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2012)

Eight managers in eight years,25 in 40.CFC circus back on the road again.
Joke of a club, must be embarrassing for their fans, or is it?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 5, 2012)

i wonder if they will qualify for champions league this season with mattao now....would be an interesting watch


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Just reinforces what we already knew.
> Chelsea is joke of a club, rotten to the core.



At least we're still a 'club', not a business devoted to fleecing their own 'customers'. Highest ticket prices, anyone?

And at least we care whether we win or not. The Arse shareholders couldn't give a flying fig as long as there's money in the bank. Face it. You're a money-making enterprise which is just biding its time, waiting for everyone else to go under or get barred by FFP laws so that you can then have the entire playing field to yourself. Your shareholders don't care if the fans are upset due to a barren spell, your manager regularly puts his foot in his mouth (Nasri, Fabregas, big club yadda-yadda) and thinks finishing fourth is a 'trophy'. Laughable, really. Your happiest moments are when other clubs are in turmoil or going through a lean spell.

As for us, you might not be aware but majority of our supporters would give their right arms for stability at the club. We are convinced that our board is a bunch of muppets who couldn't tell their face from their arse. Regular goofups, bad managerial appointment/dismissal decisions, even worse player deals and complete and utter lack of balls to let a manager finish his job without meddling from above.

The Chelsea manager's job is like a crown of thorns with an impatient owner and an incompetent board waiting to pull the rug from beneath your feet at any moment.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2012)

These idiots can't understand the difference between a club and a playtoy.


----------



## Krow (Mar 5, 2012)

AVB should be brought to Arsenal with Wenger as director. Good manager, put in a team of sulky women.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2012)

ico said:


> These idiots can't understand the difference between a club and a playtoy.



Like I said, your owners couldn't care less. Idiots can't understand they're being milked by rich men.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 5, 2012)

Cartoon of the Day: Van Persie is Arsenal's one-man team - Goal.com.

What an irony!.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Goal.com

what do you expect from a third grade site like that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> At least we're still a 'club', not a business devoted to fleecing their own 'customers'. Highest ticket prices, anyone?
> 
> And at least we care whether we win or not. The Arse shareholders couldn't give a flying fig as long as there's money in the bank. Face it. You're a money-making enterprise which is just biding its time, waiting for everyone else to go under or get barred by FFP laws so that you can then have the entire playing field to yourself. Your shareholders don't care if the fans are upset due to a barren spell, your manager regularly puts his foot in his mouth (Nasri, Fabregas, big club yadda-yadda) and thinks finishing fourth is a 'trophy'. Laughable, really. Your happiest moments are when other clubs are in turmoil or going through a lean spell.
> 
> ...



In your following of the classless circus bankrolled by moneybags, you have forgotten the fact that spending more than you earn doesn't really work in the real world.
I'd happily take trophyless years in exchange for following AFC for years to come.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Like I said, your owners couldn't care less. Idiots can't understand they're being milked by rich men.



Milked?KSE hasn't taken a penny out of any of their sports teams.

Come On Boys, Just Take The Reins... | John Nicholson


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2012)

^ Most of us would gladly trade a few trophyless years for stability. But hell no, the big man and his cronies would have none of it. 

It's pretty funny looking from the outside if you're anyone but a Chelsea supporter, but for us it's a fecking nightmare not knowing who is going to actually rebuild this shambles of a squad. Every year it's the same circus surrounding the club.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 5, 2012)

relax guys...chelsea is going through a transition...bound to happen...will come out of it...that is once u get rid of players like lampard,cole etc who seem to dictate terms...kind of reminds me of united situation when players like beckham etc thought they were above the club....ferguson rightly threw out such players knowing they will be a problem later...


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 6, 2012)

AVB is in talks with ROMA 

waiting for the good news


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2012)

way2jatin said:


> AVB is in talks with ROMA
> 
> waiting for the good news



Bollox rumour. Roma are doing pretty well with Luis Enrique. They don't need AVB.

Man claims church ruined his chances of playing for Manchester United | Football | guardian.co.uk



> A retired semi-professional footballer is suing the Baptist church for £10m, claiming the 19 years he spent as a "fervent evangelist" ruined his chances of playing for Manchester United.
> 
> According to the London Evening Standard, 46-year-old Arquimedes Nganga, who currently lives in Forest Hill, London, but used to play for a third division side in his native Portugal, quit the sport at the age of 25, two years after he converted to the Baptist faith. He believes he could have earned £20,000 a week, despite never making more than £200 a month playing semi-professionally.
> 
> ...



Dear God......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2012)

Won't be able to watch the match tonight but will be hoping for a miracle.Hope we give it all.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2012)

We are 3-0 up @ half-time. 

Can't give a **** about Arsenal win now or not. I am freakin' so happy that players are giving their all. Makes me cry and so happy.


----------



## Krow (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't recognize half of Milan's players.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2012)

2 mins to go. COME ON YOU GUNNERS>>>!!!!!1

Tough luck. But seriously. That was close.


----------



## Krow (Mar 7, 2012)

We go out with our heads held high. We can still sting European giants. On to the PL boys, proud of the way you responded.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2012)

Needed Ox to be on. Him going off due to injury changed the game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2012)

Just checked the score, feeling really disappointed and proud at the same time.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chelsea 2 - Birmingham 0
Good start under Di Matteo


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> Chelsea 2 - Birmingham 0
> Good start under Di Matteo


lol no one gives a sh1t about Chelsea, mate.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 7, 2012)

But I do


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> Chelsea 2 - Birmingham 0
> Good start under Di Matteo



*Under John Terry.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2012)

ico said:


> lol no one gives a sh1t about Chelsea, mate.



Yeah, riiiiiiiiiight. Stop trolling the kids.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2012)

Oficial Chelsea  said:
			
		

> "@chelseafc: There’s only one team in Europe by the way – Arsenal are out. #cfc (SL)"


Stay classy chavs.


----------



## jasku (Mar 7, 2012)

Arsenal were brilliant last night, gervinho and van Persie should have made it 4, abiatti made an unbelievable save. Zlatan was **** last night, hate him for the comments he made.  Rosicky has been a revelation this season, he is playing like the old euro days. Can't wait for willshere to be back and make the final push for 3rd place.


---
I am here: *maps.google.com/maps?ll=13.067463,80.260657


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Stay classy chavs.



Mein Gott... Banter ain't your strong point, is it?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2012)

Comments like this from official outlets reek of small time mentality which Chelsea has in abundance.
"Banter" lol.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Not anyone else's fault that you lot are so easily offended. "Big clubs" should ignore digs from small-timers such as us.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 7, 2012)

arsenal $hit again .... ahh but wait .. they are still a proud of wat they v achieved ... isnt it .... they v made money .... and are self-sustaining ....
silverware ....what the **** is that?


we will be the first london club to win the champions league ...we will win it this time ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 7, 2012)

And pigs will fly


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> And pigs will fly



u go n keep a broom betwn a pig's leg and it will fly like harry potter.....


----------



## Krow (Mar 8, 2012)

The only reason I like Chelsea is because they are Ch3l5ea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Not anyone else's fault that you lot are so easily offended. "Big clubs" should ignore digs from small-timers such as us.



No one is offended or making complaints to FA from Arsenal.Just a bit of pointing and laughing.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 8, 2012)

Barcelona - 7 Leverkusen - 1
Messi with 5 goals


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2012)

Cologne's Lukas Podolski poised for £10.9m summer move to Arsenal | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2012)

Krow said:


> The only reason I like Chelsea is because they are Ch3l5ea.



Going down the Spuds route, are we, Ar5ena1? 

--------------

Arsefans, don't look now but....




































*www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/5314897121.jpg


----------



## Krow (Mar 8, 2012)

^Bad one.  It's 5-2 mate, or should I post scores from 1923.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2012)

Lol Vermaelen.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^Bad one.  It's 5-2 mate, or should I post scores from 1923.



Nice Go, release a DVD 

-----------

Arses' resident WUM at it again:



> *"Whazzat Chutney":* I would not settle right now for fourth place. We are four points behind the other north London club - I am not going to say their name - and hopefully we can challenge them.
> 
> "Hopefully Chelsea can challenge them for fourth place and I would be really pleased to see them in the Europa League next season.







> I think this lad has a complex. Did we reject him as a child? Would love to hear what the Arsenal fans have to say about this. Surely this is the act of a 'small club mentality'?





> In November 2008, Chesney lost his balance while lifting a heavy weight and both his forearms were fractured, causing him to miss five months. Rumours remain unconfirmed that the heavy weight in question was his ego.





> Perhaps now you Arsenal fans will view Patrice Evra's previous comments about your club with similar lightheartedness?





----------

Jonhson's interview takes the historic Liverpool victim complex to a whole new level:

Glen Johnson: Patrice Evra made it clear he didn't want to shake Luis Suarez's hand | Mail Online



> Luis didn’t shake his hand because Evra’s hand was down there. What else is Luis supposed to do? Would you go to shake someone’s hand if their hand is way down there by their side? Course not. But then, because Luis didn’t do it, Evra has pulled him back by his arm as he walked on, as if to say to everybody: “Look, I wanted to shake his hand and he didn’t…”
> 
> ‘He’s following Luis with his eyes as if to say: “Right he’s gone, he’s gone (past me) so I’ll pull him back now…” Evra probably stayed up all night thinking about how to do that. The whole thing was ridiculous.’



Unbelievablement.


----------



## Krow (Mar 8, 2012)

^At least our players are not sulky oldies who blame the manager for failing to adapt themselves.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2012)

^ Yes, because you sell your best players just as they reach the peak of their careers. No chance of a player playing into his thirties at Arsenal anymore and no chance of a player whining about the manager. Problem solved.


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2012)

lol...Chutski chavs at it again.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2012)

^ Only replying to the Arseanals


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2012)

John Terry: Chelsea woe drove speedy recovery - ESPN Soccernet


> Chelsea skipper John Terry admits the club's on-field woes drove his incredible injury comeback as he was jogging again only two days after knee surgery.


Big man
*i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/001/987/fyeah.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 8, 2012)

^ How you wish the Arses had such powers of recovery.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ How you wish the Arses had such powers of recovery.



Right,coz Terrry also wanted to add to the woes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2012)

Think Podolski signing is all but done.Only the formalities to be sorted out in the transfer window.Good acquisition if he comes,and we won't be affected by the post-Euro price hike.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Think Podolski signing is all but done.Only the formalities to be sorted out in the transfer window.Good acquisition if he comes,and we won't be affected by the post-Euro price hike.



Hopefully,if that is true he will play with RVP not in place of him.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 9, 2012)

3-2

good scoreline


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2012)

^ Um... you do realize they have 3 away goals, don't you? So that means you'll have to score 2 or more in Basque Country.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2012)

Good scoreline?
For Bilbao


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2012)

May be he thinks United won. :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2012)

Or they were playing away.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2012)

Former is more possible.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2012)

Guess utd. fans really aren't fussed about Europa league.


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2012)

good score.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Lol you guys... I meant apt/ deserving scoreline. I'm trying to be honest here


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2012)

No. Lol you. Good score does not mean apt/deserving.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ya didn't deserve that penalty.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I could argue about their goal being offside , but  3-2 was fair to both sides

End of


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2012)

^Could you argue about how Bilbao should have got a penalty in the 19th minute? When Smalling vs Llorente?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 9, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^Could you argue about how Bilbao should have got a penalty in the 19th minute? When Smalling vs Llorente?



in the end a fair result, they won + 3 away goals


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2012)

Three.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2012)

Wenger confirms Santos is available for Monday.Big boost.Also, Wilshere is having a scan today.
Everyone else is available,bar the long term absentees.Things are looking good at the moment.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 9, 2012)

Great news.


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2012)

Santos! Miss his work rate on the left. Glad he's back.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2012)

Classic Wenger 
Wenger - No Podolski deal | Arsenal News, Fixtures, Results, Transfers | Sky Sports

Lol the CC champs lose again.FA's fault or media's?

Spurs chocking finally.


----------



## Krow (Mar 11, 2012)

Wish Chavs had dropped points.

What's the status of Wilshere?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2012)

Wenger said positive scan but no return date.

Swansea controlling the game vs. City. Like I said before,it is like playing a European tie there.Completely different atmosphere than your bread and butter PL game.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 12, 2012)

David De Gea is really growing into a confident and good no.1. Some saves he's making these days are exceptional.
he looks to be a good buy


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2012)

Money can't buy a win at Swansea.


Tough match for us tonight.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 12, 2012)

Krow said:


> Money can't buy a win at Swansea.
> 
> 
> Tough match for us tonight.



little happiness in the life of an arse fan


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 12, 2012)

Rosicky signs new contract at Arsenal | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
We have only seen glimpses of the Dortmund's Rosciky in his Arsenal career.Let's hope he delivers consistently now he is relatively free of injuries.


----------



## jasku (Mar 12, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Rosicky signs new contract at Arsenal | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
> We have only seen glimpses of the Dortmund's Rosciky in his Arsenal career.Let's hope he delivers consistently now he is relatively free of injuries.



Rosicky has been scintillating this season, hope he carries on like this


----------



## varunparakh (Mar 12, 2012)

Top of the Table! Sucker punch to the Noisy jerks!

there is nothing more rewarding to see Man United win the league and Barcelona lose La Liga title  except ofcourse ManUnited beating the hell outf Barcelona in a CL finale, which sadly isnt happening this year!


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 13, 2012)

^^
First dream about getting in to knock out stages.Then only you can dream about final and forget about beating barca.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2012)

Great work by RvP in the box for the goal.

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh

GEt THE **** in

RvP proper fired up.

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just one word"Comeback kings"


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2012)

hahahahahahah


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2012)

Tim Krul time wasting all game,apparently RvP said "Waste time now" after TV's goal.That wound him up proper.



> @OptaJoe
> 4 - Arsenal are the first side ever to win four consecutive Premier League games after coming from behind in each. Fearless


This team might not have the quality of the previous sides, but it has much more steel.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just saw the highlights 

Nicely taken goals by RVP and Vermaelen.But what happened to RVP at the end after the goal ?

The midweek/weekend games thread - Page 288


----------



## Krow (Mar 13, 2012)

Excellent win. Now we get 9 days to prepare for Everton. Each game is massive. I like the way we never give up.


----------



## jasku (Mar 13, 2012)

I had gamecast open besides me, and I dozed off, woke up at 4:45am and saw 2-1, was joyed, when I saw Vermaelen (90+5mins), I was like WOWW!!!...must have been a killer match, read about the bust up between the 2 Dutchmen, also said that it was stupid of RVP to get the yellow, we can afford for him to miss matches cause of silly yellow cards, but I dont mind a bit of fire in the belly either


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2012)

It was proper funny, how he wound Krul up.who was time wasting all game.
Wouldn't have been the case had he got a red mind.

Theo with another assist for RvP.He has provided more assists to him than Bergkamp did to Henry.
For all the stick he gets, we must keep him this summer.


----------



## jasku (Mar 13, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It was proper funny, how he wound Krul up.who was time wasting all game.
> Wouldn't have been the case had he got a red mind.
> 
> Theo with another assist for RvP.He has provided more assists to him than Bergkamp did to Henry.
> For all the stick he gets, we must keep him this summer.



Will check out the videos tonight. 

Theo - yes he has improved a lot, but he still needs to work on the final ball, but definitely should hold onto him, why was there any rumor of letting him go?...Honestly Ox has been more impressive with his dribbling and footballing acumen.

Edit - Love your avatar, the true legend of AFC  . What a character, and that incident at the World cup was epic!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kj3WfbtfkV0[/YOUTUBE]
RvP trolling Krul.Good comments by Neville.

Textbook trollface 
*p.twimg.com/An0ZiykCMAADWuP.jpg


----------



## Krow (Mar 13, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Rosicky signs new contract at Arsenal | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
> We have only seen glimpses of the Dortmund's Rosciky in his Arsenal career.Let's hope he delivers consistently now he is relatively free of injuries.



[YOUTUBE]uS1m1TDeEb8[/YOUTUBE]

Any better videos on the Krul/RVP incident?


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2012)

scudmissile007 said:


> Just one word"Comeback kings"


lol that might be taking it a bit tooo faaar.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 13, 2012)

> All of the Arsenal fans who were fuming with Barry Ferguson and his infamous head rub during the CC final last year, I take it they are just as scathing of Van Persie for mocking Tim Krul last night after their 95th minute winner?


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 13, 2012)

We had these kind of comeback matches during 06-07 season also.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


>



Meh.Krul was acting a twat all game.Had he not time wasted,there would have been no added 5 mins.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 14, 2012)

Inter is out of champions league!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2012)

Inter out, Bayern demolish Basel.


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

Inter match was funny apparently.

75 mins: Inter 1
Injury time: Inter 1-1 Marseille
Injury time: Mandanda (Marseille GK sent off)
Injury time: Inter 2-1 Marseille (Pazzini penalty)

Liverpool also got a rare win. Maybe LFC_fan will post here?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2012)

Nah,he couldn't stand our idiotic opinions in the Suarez case.
Just caught the rerun of the derby.Great to watch Gerrard when he is on song,but their strikers are clowns.


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

Does LFC even have strikers?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 14, 2012)

carrol looked much better in this game...even suarez was good but he lacked finishing touch....anyways good win...here's hoping we win few games from here


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

Dalglish is a poor manager for this day and age. He may have been good in the late 80s to be honest. Maxi Rodriguez is one reason in support of what I said.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2012)

The highly rated Suarez
GAMES	22
GOALS	6
ASSISTS	1

"Barely a footballer" Theo Walcott

GAMES	27	            
GOALS	5
ASSISTS	8

PL stats from ESPN soccernet.

The comparison isn't even fair on Theo who is a wing forward.


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel Suarez can be destructive in the right setup. Napoli is an example. With Liverpool's 442, his movement is no good because the system is closed.

Oh and assists are barely a measure of how good a player is. Give Suarez a good strike partner and the difference will be huge.

Theo's criticism stems from media hype more than anything else. It's vital that we keep him in the summer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2012)

Assists are a good measure of a player's effectiveness.Even RvP has acknowledged Theo's contribution to his goal tally.

Even if you ignore assists,Suarez doesn't score enough goals for a player of his reputation.(not the divey-racisty kind)


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2012)

My point is that I have seen Suarez create quite a few chances which were not converted by the likes of Carroll and Kuyt. I agree that his goal tally is low. But his movement in the box makes him dangerous and Liverpool are not the unit to make the best of that.


----------



## jasku (Mar 14, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The highly rated Suarez
> GAMES	22
> GOALS	6
> ASSISTS	1
> ...





Krow said:


> I feel Suarez can be destructive in the right setup. Napoli is an example. With Liverpool's 442, his movement is no good because the system is closed.
> 
> Oh and assists are barely a measure of how good a player is. Give Suarez a good strike partner and the difference will be huge.
> 
> Theo's criticism stems from media hype more than anything else. It's vital that we keep him in the summer.





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Assists are a good measure of a player's effectiveness.Even RvP has acknowledged Theo's contribution to his goal tally.
> 
> Even if you ignore assists,Suarez doesn't score enough goals for a player of his reputation.(not the divey-racisty kind)





Krow said:


> My point is that I have seen Suarez create quite a few chances which were not converted by the likes of Carroll and Kuyt. I agree that his goal tally is low. But his movement in the box makes him dangerous and Liverpool are not the unit to make the best of that.



Suarez is way more penetrative and dangerous attacking wise, yes he may not have scored enough goals, but he has created plenty of chances, going forward Suarez is the only threat for liverpool, maybe downing at times.

If I were the manager, I would pick Suarez over Theo anyday (purely on current footballing potential)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2012)

Of course he is better than Walcott,just not as good as Liverpool fans think he is.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 15, 2012)

1-0 up at HT. Drogba with a header.Need to score one more and keep a clean sheet.If they score, things are going to be tough.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 15, 2012)

What a game!!! 3-1 at 90 mins. Extra time coming up!!


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow!
Extra time now..see the difference in gameplay, its because of the change in management.

Fvck yeah!!!!!! 4-1
2nd half of ET coming..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 15, 2012)

We're THROUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH!!!!!


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 15, 2012)

We have done it!!!!!!!
Proud to be a blue 
A different chelsea under a different manager..that sums it all.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 15, 2012)

Drogba had his Busquets moment yesterday. Should be out in GIF soon/already.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> We have done it!!!!!!!
> Proud to be a blue
> A different chelsea under a different manager..that sums it all.



Are you kidding?Do you think a manager who was sacked at WBA could do in a week what a host of world class mangers failed to do?
If anything it tells about the  unprofessionalism of the senior players who weren't putting in their best under a manager who didn't take any sh1t from them.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 15, 2012)

^ Agree.


----------



## Krow (Mar 15, 2012)

Chelsea. Shows players are selfish to the point of letting the club suffer for their own benefit.
Sad thing is owner should have sold players rather than sacking manager.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 15, 2012)

^ Sack 25 players or sack 1 manager?


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont think so.No player will let the club suffer for their selfishness.They can be unsatisfied with manager, thats a natural thing, its not selfishness.AVB was doing nothing so players got frustrated.He was like Ancellotti in the final days from the very beginning, no clue what to do. But hiddink did a great job, with almost the same squad.It depends upon the attitude of the manager.Same thing happened here, a change in team chemistry, gameplay and in everything.In which way I dont care.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2012)

Krow said:


> Chelsea. Shows players are selfish to the point of letting the club suffer for their own benefit.
> Sad thing is owner should have sold players rather than sacking manager.



Short term pain for long term gain.AVB was the best thing that happened to them for years.Now they are back to the old ways.And it will catch up to them very soon.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations to John Terry. First player-manager in a long time...eh?


----------



## jasku (Mar 15, 2012)

ico said:


> Congratulations to John Terry. First player-manager in a long time...eh?



This is like CM-2003/04....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2012)

He was literally giving instructions from the touchline. Funny as fvck.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2012)

Everything is fine for Chelsea now. England's lionheart is now the head of the team.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2012)

Bilbao pissing on Utd.


----------



## jasku (Mar 16, 2012)

United knocked out, they tried, but Bilbao has a gazillion chances...have no idea why Lorente was subbed....


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2012)

Bilbao could have scored 8 today...  Only if their finishing wasn't as poo as Liverpool.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2012)

Now City losing.For a billion dollar squad to perform like this in the UEFA cup should be embarrassing for the owners.


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2012)

Both Manchester clubs knocked out.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 16, 2012)

lol...what is with these 2 man clubs??When they go out,they go out together even in europa...lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2012)

One English club in Europe.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2012)

Roman getting his money's worth then.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2012)

So are you lot.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2012)

Touche.
But the season isn't over yet.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2012)

^ Yup. I'm willing to wait until May to see if we'll end up potless again. Lucky you. You can proclaim your failure right now.


----------



## jasku (Mar 16, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Yup. I'm willing to wait until May to see if we'll end up potless again. Lucky you. You can proclaim your failure right now.



lol, cocky mate...dont worry Chelsea played well, but gotta say a tad bit fortunate, Naopli had so many chances.... I doubt they will get through next round, who knows JT and Di Matteo may just win em the top competition in Europe!


----------



## Krow (Mar 16, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Yup. I'm willing to wait until May to see if we'll end up potless again. Lucky you. You can proclaim your failure right now.



Yes, you will win CL and PL.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2012)

jasku said:


> lol, cocky mate...dont worry Chelsea played well, but gotta say a tad bit fortunate, Naopli had so many chances.... I doubt they will get through next round, who knows JT and Di Matteo may just win em the top competition in Europe!



I'm just looking forward to ending this season with our heads held high, not just going out with a whimper. Before the Napoli tie, we had no real hope of qualifying; we just wanted a good effort from the lads and they somehow managed it. 



Krow said:


> Yes, you will win CL and PL.



The PL is long gone. The CL is only possible if Barca and Real get knocked out. The FA cup is our only realistic hope of silverware. But I'm afraid if we win something, it will only delay the clearout once again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2012)

3rd will be punching over our weight according to wage bill figures,4th is par.Should have done better in the cups though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2012)

We have BENFICA in the QF!!! 

*AC Milan v Barcelona

Benfica v Chelsea

Marseille v Bayern Munich.

Apoel Nicosia v Real Madrid*


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thats nice


----------



## jasku (Mar 16, 2012)

Isnt it nice that we out with our heads held high, had we scored, we would have got Barca...lol....anyways easy route for Madrid, other than exciting matches all round.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 16, 2012)

Man United have signed a new striker from Nigeria. 

On his first day of training, Fergie picked up the ball and said 'BALL' then pointed at the goal and said 'Goal. Then he demonstrated a kicking motion and said 'Kick' understand, 'Kick ball, goal, GOOOOOAAAALLL!' 

Eventually the young African plucks up courage to say "Excuse me Mr Ferguson but I speak very good English", to which Fergie replies ' Sit down son, I'm talking to Berbatov.'


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 16, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> We have BENFICA in the QF!!!
> 
> *AC Milan v Barcelona
> 
> ...



yes but if u reach in semis,u have to either play barca or milan..which is sweet...


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 16, 2012)

We are not afraid of barca..but only the paid referees.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 16, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> We are not afraid of barca..but only the paid referees.



oh cmon...not this again.... 



axes2t2 said:


> Man United have signed a new striker from Nigeria.
> 
> On his first day of training, Fergie picked up the ball and said 'BALL' then pointed at the goal and said 'Goal. Then he demonstrated a kicking motion and said 'Kick' understand, 'Kick ball, goal, GOOOOOAAAALLL!'
> 
> Eventually the young African plucks up courage to say "Excuse me Mr Ferguson but I speak very good English", to which Fergie replies ' Sit down son, I'm talking to Berbatov.'



i remember this same joke with dalglish as the manager & he says that to carroll...

btw...am surprised man utd fans look down upon berbatov...in my opinion he has one of the best control of ball...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2012)

^ Useless if he can't be arsed.


----------



## Krow (Mar 17, 2012)

Mertesacker out for the season. Would have loved to have him in the run-in.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2012)

Arsenal and City agree to play a friendly in the bird's nest stadium.
*s1-02.twitpicproxy.com/photos/large/539372031.jpg?key=720540.
Funny picture.They are supposed to be representing different clubs but both of those guys are Arsenal legends.Don't City have any of their own?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 17, 2012)

we will win the champions league this time ... and the club world cup ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

Fabrice Muamba collapsed on the pitch.SPurs vs. Bolton suspended.
Hope he makes a full recovery from whatever it is.


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2012)

hoping Muamba is fine.


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2012)

Game abandoned. Reports say he had stopped breathing. This is sad. Hope he recovers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

He is stable now apparently.Credit to the docs for saving his life.Let's hope no damage is done.


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank God for that.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just read about Muamba. That must feel terrible... One moment you're on the pitch and everything's fine, the next you just collapse in a heap. Let's hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 18, 2012)

just confirmed...Fabrice Muamba had a cardiac arrest...hope he recovers soon...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 18, 2012)

Chelsea 3-0 up against Leicester City, TORRES has scored. Yes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

Torres scoring is a Where were you when...  moment.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 18, 2012)

^ Sadly, yes.  

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand he's got another one!!! TORREEEEEEEEEEEEES!!! 

It's 5-2 now... Torres with 2 goals, 2 assists.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 18, 2012)

Now Downing scores.Chamakh next?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 18, 2012)

downing scores....good goal....we are on our way...

the referring has been a bit poor in this game..


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Now Downing scores.Chamakh next?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 18, 2012)

well played liverpool...deserved the win...


----------



## Krow (Mar 19, 2012)

Surely it's Chamakh's turn now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2012)

There is no hope for him.Looking poor even in reserve games.

Real Madrid players wearing shirts in support of Abidal and Muamba before the match.They did it last year too for Abidal.Classy touch.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 19, 2012)

> Manchester United out of FA Cup: .............. Lost 2-1 to Liverpool
> 
> Out of Carling Cup: ............... Lost 2-1 to Crystal Palace
> 
> ...



 

-------------------------------------------------

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/03/18/article-2116668-1239F6D7000005DC-671_634x672.jpg
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/03/18/article-0-123AFF4F000005DC-917_634x380.jpg
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/03/18/article-2116668-123A78A5000005DC-722_634x467.jpg


----------



## Krow (Mar 19, 2012)

Classy gestures all around. Especially Madrid for Abidal even after all the ugliness in Clasicos.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 19, 2012)

Anzhi investigate after Christopher Samba banana incident - ESPN Soccernet

everyone i guess saw this coming...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 19, 2012)

Wonder how bad will it get in the World Cup in Russia.

One of Muamba's mates told Associated Press that he is talking and moving.Great news!


----------



## Krow (Mar 20, 2012)

Good news if true.


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Mar 20, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> ya ur right.. manu is out of form for all other competitions except..
> EPL where they hav got the top spot now..
> all this season Mancity wer on top, so they deserve the EPL..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2012)

Messi becomes Barca's highest goalscorer at 24 years of age.Amazing feat.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2012)

^ Yes, but can he do it on a wet Tuesday on Stoke?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 21, 2012)

kl@w-24 said:


> ^ yes, but can he do it on a wet tuesday on stoke? :d



lol...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2012)

He could do it underwater of he wishes.
He has pulled so far away from Ronaldo that it is easy to forget how how good the latter is.Will probably end up in the top 10 players himself.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2012)

^ Agreed.


----------



## jasku (Mar 21, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He could do it underwater of he wishes.
> He has pulled so far away from Ronaldo that it is easy to forget how how good the latter is.Will probably end up in the top 10 players himself.




While I agree Messi is a better player interms of ball control, attitude and overall person. Stats wise they are neck and neck, and Barca have way better team chemistry and understanding, hence more goals and assists for MEssi.

Also, Ronaldo has proven himself in England and Spain, Messi has only been in one country.

Please note - I am by no means a Ronaldo lover, merely stating my observations, cause I have had this discussion with my friends.

Who is up for the 'El- Cashico' tonight?....predictions?

GO CITY!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 21, 2012)

El Plastico has a nice ring to it.Hope City do the job,they haven't been convincing of late while Chelsea have some momentum.

Arshavin enjoying himself at Zenit then


Spoiler



*p.twimg.com/An8s660CEAIGQI0.jpg:large


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 21, 2012)

lol that is funny.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 21, 2012)

good ... he has learnt it at arsenal ..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 21, 2012)

^ Their manager is an economist and their fans are accountants.

P1: "Haha! It's 4-0! We're beating you by 4 goals to nil, Arseboy! "
P2: "*sniffles* Oh yeah? Well, we've got money in the bank. I'll see you when FFP kicks in.  :'("


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd take that over a puppet manager and chav fans...

Tevez back for City


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2012)

Tough away game at Everton.

Not too positive about the result and I have to sleep as well.

Good night.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

VERMAELEN!1-0
All Arsenal.Keep it up lads.


----------



## jasku (Mar 22, 2012)

Arsenal leading at Goodison, Verminator with a header from a corner....still 80 mins to go!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

Everton came back into the game.Clear goal ruled out offside.

Desperately need subs.

Getting really tense now.10 mins to go.

Whew.Defending a 1-0 lead at Everton for 80 odd mins.Can't get more nervy than that.But we successfully negotiated another tough fixture.
Also good results all around us.

It isn't over yet.
Liverpool


----------



## ico (Mar 22, 2012)

Massive victory.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 22, 2012)

how can u be up 2-0 & then lose 3-2...WTF????

spurs going down....again


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Order is restored


----------



## Krow (Mar 22, 2012)

Good result. We should have scored at least a couple more but were wasteful. Wtf was Ramsey doing there? Fluffed three good chances early on. Can only wonder what the Ox would have done in his place.

Their goal was wrongly ruled offside, but we have had so many such decisions go against us that I'm inclined to say such things happen. That we didn't let them get another shows how good we were defensively. Koscielny and TV5 were massive throughout the game. Sagna was awesome too and good to see Gibbs get 90 mins.

I hate to say this but Song was our worst player last night. Defensively suspect, generally atrocious. Him trying too much led to that wrongly ruled out goal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 22, 2012)

Spuds dropping points and Pool pooing all over the place is ze only consolation.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Spuds dropping points and* Pool pooing all over the place* is ze only consolation.



KKKwality


----------



## Rahim (Mar 22, 2012)

Is Messi better than Maradona?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

Doubt anyone here has seen Maradona in action,so hard to make a comparison.
Messi has achieved so much at 24.I think he will end up the greatest.


----------



## Krow (Mar 23, 2012)

Only place where Maradona wins is that it was an age of tough tackling. Messi came in the age of simulation. Difference in circumstances.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 23, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Order is restored



yeah, order is definitely restored


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 23, 2012)

The next generation will have another superstar and they'll ask if he is better than Messi. But having seen him play, I'd say Messi is THE best player of this generation. Best ever? We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Krow (Mar 23, 2012)

I wonder where he would have been without greats like Xavi around though. Messi is pure class no doubt, just wondering.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Comparable to his situation in the Argentina national team, I guess.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> The next generation will have another superstar and they'll ask if he is better than Messi. But having seen him play, I'd say Messi is THE best player of this generation. Best ever? We'll have to wait and see.



Messi is definitely better than anyone the previous generation had to offer.He is a special player.
However, I don't think a fair comparison can be done without watching both the players in question.Even then it is something you can't compare objectively.


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2012)

This man is the greatest ever.

*www.pophistorydig.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/ZZ-in-action-1.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 23, 2012)

Pleasure to watch but not nearly as consistent especially in his Madrid days.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 23, 2012)

why compare players? 
all are good at waht they do? there's no one best player , you cant rank them. period.


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Mar 23, 2012)

DONT KNOW WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO REAL MADRID..
after a super hot form, the last 2 games wer bitter draws, and red-yellow cards
..the lead trimmed frm 10 to 6 points..
hope madrid doesnt lose la liga from here..
believe.. u wil fight back..
cmon mourinho-madrid.. YNWA..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 23, 2012)

Where's abyss?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 23, 2012)

the real difference is 3 points now...we all know who el classico is gonna go to...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Squeaky bum time, then.


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Mar 23, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> the real difference is 3 points now...we all know who el classico is gonna go to...



3 POINTS..?
check this out..
Football | La Liga | Standings | ESPNSTAR.com

never say never..


----------



## Gooners_ReDLondon (Mar 23, 2012)

The game against Villarreal is a complete joke!! Madrid were robbed!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2012)

Chelsea captain John Terry defends giving directions during Champions League tie - European - Football - The Independent


> He said in the Evening Standard: "In response to comments suggesting that I think I'm the manager, I'd like to say Robbie has stepped up and been immense.
> 
> "I am Chelsea through and through, whether I am on the pitch or off it.
> 
> ...



"Robbie" has stepped up?
Big Man


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 24, 2012)

terry is the new assistant manager...or is "robbie" the assistant manager...who knows... 



Pratik Pawar said:


> 3 POINTS..?
> check this out..
> Football | La Liga | Standings | ESPNSTAR.com
> 
> never say never..



erm...i know the standings...what i meant was that there is a barca-madrid game due & as usual we all know who is gonna win that....or do u want me to spell it out...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 24, 2012)

They've got a problem with everything Terry does. If he does so much as sneeze, they'll make a scoop out of it that he is trying to jinx the game for 'Robbie'. Looks like India TV has extended its reach far beyond our shores.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 24, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> They've got a problem with everything Terry does. If he does so much as sneeze, they'll make a scoop out of it that he is trying to jinx the game for 'Robbie'. Looks like India TV has extended its reach far beyond our shores.



maybe you are right....maybe we are seeing too much in it..but it was funny to watch during the napoli game when both robbie & terry are instructing players...wonder who players listened to eventually...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 24, 2012)

Terry was only doing what he would have done if he'd been playing. That's what a captain is supposed to do - organize his team. We've all seen him bark orders numerous times while playing. So what, if he reiterates what the manager is saying from the touchline, in extra time of a tense encounter that could make or break your season?


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Mar 24, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> terry is the new assistant manager...or is "robbie" the assistant manager...who knows...
> 
> 
> 
> erm...i know the standings...what i meant was that there is a barca-madrid game due & as usual we all know who is gonna win that....or do u want me to spell it out...



nope..
but Barca's away form is erratic..
so we can still regain & increase da points difference...
& win LA LIGA..


----------



## jasku (Mar 24, 2012)

Cracking game at the bridge tonight, and a toughie for Arsenal, we should be able to do the job at home!.. Tricky game for Mancs too!..

Exciting premiere league weekend beckons!!..


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Mar 24, 2012)

jasku said:


> Cracking game at the bridge tonight, and a toughie for Arsenal, we should be able to do the job at home!.. Tricky game for Mancs too!..
> 
> Exciting premiere league weekend beckons!!..



ya..
atleast for 1 week, the 6:15pm game(Chelsea vs Tottenham) will decide the  champions league 4th place..
hope Chelsea wins(as it is their home game, & they hav got rid of AVB, & Torres is back to goalscoring)..


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> ya..
> atleast for 1 week, the 6:15pm game(Chelsea vs Tottenham) will decide the  champions league 4th place..
> hope Chelsea wins(as it is their home game, & they hav got rid of AVB, & *Torres is back to goalscoring*)..



He will score against spurs just like Shevchenko.


----------



## jasku (Mar 24, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> ya..
> atleast for 1 week, the 6:15pm game(Chelsea vs Tottenham) will decide the  champions league 4th place..
> hope Chelsea wins(as it is their home game, & they hav got rid of AVB, & Torres is back to goalscoring)..




baah, want em to draw....perfect for Arsenal 

Title race want it to be Mancs all the way, for one a new team gets to win the EPL, secondly NOT Man Utd 

I am with on Real Madrid, so badly want em to win the La Liga and CL, I was hoping it would happen last year, but I guess the special one needed an extra season. I had tremendous respect for Barca (still do at times) but since divers like busquets and alves joined the team, I dont like em as much.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2012)

Both these teams are useless.It would be criminal for Arsenal to mess it up from here.
You can't stop Spurs when they are being Spurs though,Chelsea to nick it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 24, 2012)

Utter, utter dross.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2012)

Kos injured in the warm up.Djourou in


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Kos injured in the warm up.Djourou in



dammit 

And anyone know how many cards was Kos on until now ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2012)

^^ 1 away from suspension.
Villa are sh1t but we must not be complacent.

Good half.Villa are poo though.
2nd goal was great.These days you expect something to happen when Song has the ball in an advanced position.

Welcome back Andre Santos.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 24, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Utter, utter dross.



dont worry .... we will qualify for the champions league nxt season irrespective of our league position ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2012)

Whoa.What a goal by Arteta!Stunning


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bullet from arteta, unfortunately no goal from rvp.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 24, 2012)

RvP going through a goal drought.What has it been,2 games without a goal?

Wigan won at Pool.Boos at Anfield


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow Arteta...should have signed in place of Hleb instead of that rat.

Also time to visit RAWK


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 24, 2012)

****ing hell...it was a disgrace...carroll,you ****ing suck...


----------



## Gooners_ReDLondon (Mar 24, 2012)

What a freekick!! What a freekick!! from Arteta, superb goal!! massive win
3rd place is ours spuds!! Come on you Gooners!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 24, 2012)

LiverPoo.


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Wow Arteta...should have signed in place of Hleb instead of that rat.
> 
> Also time to visit RAWK


previous avatar was better.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2012)

City dropping points eh?Is it too late in the season to start looking up in the table?Probably is.

Fukin hell!
[YOUTUBE]0YkOwk6evuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 25, 2012)

We want crouchie back at LFC! RoboDance FTW!


----------



## Krow (Mar 25, 2012)

*images.4chan.org/sp/src/1332615157856.gif

Absolute rocket by Arteta. We need to keep winning. Away games will be a stern test, need to win at QPR.

Swansea 0 - Everton 2 | Football goal videos, highlights & clips - 101GG

Baines scored a cracker of a free kick. Wish we sign him.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

4chan.org ??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 25, 2012)

i know many liverpool fans would kill me,but i think time is up for KD...i know its been just one season or so...but this is atrocious...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 25, 2012)

^ Bet Woy Hodgson does one of his headbanging thingies every time he hears Poo's recent results.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 25, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Bet Woy Hodgson does one of his headbanging thingies every time he hears Poo's recent results.



i bet hodgson is headbanging whenever he listens to KD press conference...from bad luck to tiredness & considering we are not even playing the european league...wonder what happens next season with europa league being involved....


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 25, 2012)

arsenal = lame and try to imitate barcelona.
chelsea= old
liverpool =old and boring. atleast chelsea try.
mancheser city= spoilt rich
manchester united=always  the king of the hill!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

*www.abload.de/img/untitled-2myxdt.gif


----------



## Krow (Mar 25, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> arsenal = lame and try to imitate barcelona.
> chelsea= old
> liverpool =old and boring. atleast chelsea try.
> mancheser city= spoilt rich
> manchester united=always  the king of the hill!!!



Amruth kiran = WUM.


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 25, 2012)

i hate arsenal but that fk by arteta was kick butt crazy

what does that mean??

WUM??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 25, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> i hate arsenal but that fk by arteta was kick butt crazy
> 
> what does that mean??
> 
> WUM??


It is an acronym meaning Wind-Up Merchant. 

It refers to someone who posts on message boards and newsgroups with the intention to cause as much disruption as possible by goading others.


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 25, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> It is an acronym meaning Wind-Up Merchant.
> 
> It refers to someone who posts on message boards and newsgroups with the intention to cause as much disruption as possible by goading others.



now i wish you had't told me that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> i know many liverpool fans would kill me,but i think time is up for KD...i know its been just one season or so...but this is atrocious...



I bet many of the LFC fans know that but just can't bring themselves to say it.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2012)

He's just a n00b. Nothing else.

Another one from the plastic brigade. Not even a WUM.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 25, 2012)

Gunners trying to imitate barca, what a comedy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 25, 2012)

Suarez just can't stop being a cvnt.
Luis Suarez disallowed goal for handball (Liverpool 1 - Wigan 2) | Football goal videos, highlights & clips - 101GG
Look at his celebrations after blatant cheating.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 26, 2012)

> Kenny Dalglish, increasingly under pressure after five Premier League defeats in six games, has expressed his "amazement" at suggestions that Liverpool have endured an underwhelming season, yet admitted his team needs to "change our philosophies a wee bit", by "not playing the lovely football that we have been".



Luuuuurrrrvly football....


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/7HdPa.jpg


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 27, 2012)

One target missed, don't know how many misses or hits going to happen in summer.
 Mario Gotze rejects Arsenal to sign new Dortmund deal | Mail Online.


----------



## Krow (Mar 28, 2012)

^Gotze and Hazard were never going to happen.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 28, 2012)

chelsea got the away goal....am so relishing barca vs chelsea now...


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2012)

BBC Sport - Mario Balotelli gatecrashes Inter Milan press conference



scudmissile007 said:


> One target missed, don't know how many misses or hits going to happen in summer.
> Mario Gotze rejects Arsenal to sign new Dortmund deal | Mail Online.



Contracts don't really mean that much.If we give them a proper offer they will accept.

But if history is anything to go by we will probably offer them 6mil + Diaby


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^Gotze and Hazard were never going to happen.



Gotze was a realistic target in my opinion.We met his valuation according to reports.
The chances are remote at best now that he is tied up.
M'Vila is the name being thrown around today.The cynics will say it is just a ploy to get season ticket renewals, but I think we are serious after this season.


----------



## Krow (Mar 28, 2012)

In all honesty, Gotze would not have come to Arsenal with so many clubs in the fray for him. Neither will Hazard. Mvila looks much more likely but that would mean we have four defensive midfielders.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Special Report: Carl Jenkinson's haircut | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2012)

German Regionalliga Nord side Magdeburg are having a woeful campaign in one of the regional leagues that makes up the fourth division in Germany.

After 25 matches, they are rock bottom of 18 teams with 20 points and have scored just 16 goals, 11 less than Energie Cottbus II, who are second bottom.

Despite their woeful recent form, Magdeburg have failed to score in their last five games, they could still beat the dreaded drop as they are just two points off the relegation zone.

As a result, their fans decided to try something a little different, handing out arrows ahead of the match with BAK ’07 on Sunday to literally show the players where the goal is.

A banner was also made titled “we will show you where the goal is” but despite finally scoring, Magdeburg still went down to a 2-1 defeat.

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/4552/fcmagdeburgberlinerak4.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2012)

Barca controlling the game as usual but Milan threatening on counter.
Chavs don't have a hope of progressing against either of these sides.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 29, 2012)

Barca struggling against milan.They are trying the same thing over and over again.But milan looks dangerous whenever they get the ball.Ibrahimovic missed an open chance


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 29, 2012)

No one's here? nobody watching Barca - milan?


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 29, 2012)

Barca vs milan ends in 0-0
No away goal for barca.Well done milan.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2012)

Milan needed a goal or two.Can't see them getting even a draw in Barcelona.


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 29, 2012)

Arsene wenger says Milan can't win CL let me ask him one thing how many CL trophies have your team won.


----------



## Krow (Mar 29, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> Arsene wenger says Milan can't win CL let me ask him one thing how many CL trophies have your team won.



 Another noob.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 29, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> Arsene wenger says Milan can't win CL let me ask him one thing how many CL trophies have your team won.



Yes, let's just chuck common-sense  and tactical awareness out of the window and do a _"__my bick is digger than your bick"_.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

Was watching a rerun of AC Milan vs Barca.
Messi scored but it was a offside.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2012)

Utd. go clear at the top and wums come crawling out of the woodwork.I see a pattern here.


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2012)

pretty much.

Arsene's quote was sort of misinterpreted actually. He praised Milan as well. Just said that there are better teams around. His opinion.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 29, 2012)

> Man Utd and Arsenal last 7 games: WWWWWWW.
> Man City last 7 games: WWWLWWD.
> Chelsea last 7 games: DLWLWLD.
> Liverpool last 7 games: ROFLMAO


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 29, 2012)

lol...nice share


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2012)

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1613195-post18.html*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2012)

^^





> Signature
> 
> Manchester City rocks and Manchester United sucks.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 30, 2012)

^ Draw him into this thread.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


>



This made me look up Spuds' form
 L L L D D





Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Draw him into this thread.



Plastic clubs and their fans, eh?


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 30, 2012)

aguero out for 2 weeks..big big loss...dzeko not in good touch,tevez needs more time,balotelli is well himself ...they really needed him now...

Football | Barclays Premier League | Petrov diagnosed with leukaemia | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2012)

Sad news about Petrov.Hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 30, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> This made me look up Spuds' form
> L L L D D
> 
> 
> ...



Never seen an Indian Citeh fan. So.....


----------



## Gooners_ReDLondon (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol barca, realmadrid, psg & napoli wants to buy heskey this summer, and gabriel agbonlahor wants heskey to remain at Villa ROFL!!!! = Classic!!


----------



## jasku (Mar 31, 2012)

Gooners_ReDLondon said:


> Lol barca, realmadrid, psg & napoli wants to buy heskey this summer, and gabriel agbonlahor wants heskey to remain at Villa ROFL!!!! = Classic!!



This is sounds like utter crass, links please?


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^



Isn't that my signature ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 31, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Isn't that my signature ?



so when did you become a MCFC fan? last year ,eh? 

or you'll give me a sob story of being a fan from 2001...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 31, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Isn't that my signature ?



lol..didn't know citeh fans existed here as well...birth of new citeh fans or something??lol...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2012)

^ Let's give him a chance, lads. Easy, easy.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> so when did you become a MCFC fan? last year ,eh?
> 
> or you'll give me a sob story of being a fan from 2001...



Just because I am City fan doesnt mean I am new, I have seen the ups and downs and yeah We are gonna win the title.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> This made me look up Spuds' form
> L L L D D
> 
> 
> ...



Would mind not referring to MCFC  as a plastic club, and yeah the fans of this club are not like United's ( glory hunters).



Kl@w-24 said:


> Never seen an Indian Citeh fan. So.....



Well I am one, have a good look.



Ronnie11 said:


> lol..didn't know citeh fans existed here as well...birth of new citeh fans or something??lol...



Well they do, no matter how low in strength.



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Let's give him a chance, lads. Easy, easy.


Seriously, I need some breathing space. It ain't a crime being a City fan.



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Draw him into this thread.



I was hoping to be dragged here, but sadly no one did that. So I took the onus myself. Because this thread is great (apart from me being the minority).


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Just because I am City fan doesnt mean I am new, I have seen the ups and downs and yeah* We are gonna win the title.*



And what if you don't?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 31, 2012)

with this case...i wouldn't be surprised to find out that there are wigan fans here as well..are there any others more like you??Since when have u been a fan of citeh??Where were u all these years???


----------



## Krow (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm a Swansea and Norwich fan. Used to support QPR and Liverpool but big money was not working so I placed my bets on the other two.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2012)

^ Bilaspur Rovers FTW!! Steve Kean zindabaad!!! Venky's, please don't chicken out!!


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And what if you don't?



If don't win then, We don't win. Its as simple as that. There is no what 'if' about it.



Ronnie11 said:


> with this case...i wouldn't be surprised to find out that there are wigan fans here as well..are there any others more like you??Since when have u been a fan of citeh??Where were u all these years???



I have been a fan of City for quite a few years now. Just because I was not on this forum all those years doesnt mean that I am not a City fan. BTW what surprises you so much to find a City fan here. It deserves to have fans, after all its a good team.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2012)

^ What do you think about Albert Riera?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2012)

Joey Barton mooning his own fans was pretty low.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2012)

^ To think we put 6 goals past this lot not too long ago. 

Fecked up our almost unbeaten run, too.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ What do you think about Albert Riera?



That he should have never left Liverpool.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> That he should have never left Liverpool.



I wanted to know your opinion about his spell at Citeh, actually. 

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41284000/jpg/_41284112_city270.jpg


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I wanted to know your opinion about his spell at Citeh, actually.
> 
> *newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41284000/jpg/_41284112_city270.jpg



Its good that City did not extend his loan period. Wasn't instrumental for City.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 31, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Its good that City did not extend his loan period. Wasn't instrumental for City.



lad we've been here for years.. you'll have to really prove yourself, 

A new MCFC fan comes up for the first time, only when they are fighting for the title, i'm very sceptical


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

thats the trouble, i wish i had joined this forum a few years back then none of you would have question my fanatacism for my team. just because i am new to this forum doesnt mean i became a fan of man city this year and because they are chasing the title. I obviously was a fan of City before joining this forum.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> thats the trouble, i wish i had joined this forum a few years back then none of you would have question my fanatacism for my team. just because i am new to this forum doesnt mean i became a fan of man city this year and because they are chasing the title. I obviously was a fan of City before joining this forum.


tbh there is no doubt in my eyes that you are a true fan of your team unlike "ManYoo" fans out there.

Welcome.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

ico said:


> tbh there is no doubt in my eyes that you are a true fan of your team unlike "ManYoo" fans out there.
> 
> Welcome.



thank you for saying such kind words and btw what is 'tbh'? and which team do you support.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2012)

tbh = to be honest.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

ico said:


> tbh = to be honest.



Thanks for the clarification. BTW which team do you support?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 31, 2012)

i don't think we are looking at your join date here in tdf....tbh this is the first time i am seeing a city fan in india..hence the skepticism...u are somehow showing your presence when citeh are doing extremely well...kind of reminded me of some utd fans who started coming in when utd played well...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2012)

Loftus road must be the sh1ttiest PL ground.Read stories about toilets leaking on crowd below and seats facing away from the pitch.Turns out they have a sh1t pitch too.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Loftus road must be the sh1ttiest PL ground.Read stories about toilets leaking on crowd below and seats facing away from the pitch.Turns out they have a sh1t pitch too.



And the funny part is that the stake holders of this club include Laksmi Mittal and the owner of Air Asia, who are amongst the richest in the world.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2012)

This is hilarious (the last couple of pages in this thread)

..and QPR score


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> i don't think we are looking at your join date here in tdf....tbh this is the first time i am seeing a city fan in india..hence the skepticism...u are somehow showing your presence when citeh are doing extremely well...kind of reminded me of some utd fans who started coming in when utd played well...



Dude it aint my fault that I joined this forum when City is doing well. You guys being skeptical about me is totally understandable, but believe me I am not one of those idiot United fans or fake fans of any team who desert their team when they are going downhill. I am going to be a City fan if City gets relegated back to the third tier. I was, am and will always remain a City fan.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2012)

> Manchester City rocks and Manchester United sucks.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

XTerminator said:


>



You see its pretty true.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm way beyond all this, so I'll take what you say, don't give a fook, and move on.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> I'm way beyond all this, so I'll take what you say, don't give a fook, and move on.



Thats what people say when the truth is revealed to them.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2012)

> Thats what people say when the truth is revealed to them.



#ok

Btw Oil 0-1 United 'B' Larsson


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> #ok
> 
> Btw Oil 0-1 United 'B' Larsson



Don't worry we will bounce back.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2012)

Feoooo


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

Its all square.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2012)

"United get all the decisions"
-Vieira


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> "United get all the decisions"
> -Vieira



Oh yes they do, especially when you have Howard Webb as your 12th player.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2012)

Oil 1-2 United 'B' Bendtner


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> "United get all the decisions"
> -Vieira



Sad to see Vieira doing their bidding like this.How pathetic of City to have a player who has played only a handful of games for them acting as an ambassador.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2012)

Doesn't make sense. Which is exactly why he was chosen as an ambassador for City. They like to do things differently. Thank God they didn't choose Maldini over Vieira


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sad to see Vieira doing their bidding like this.How pathetic of City to have a player who has played only a handful of games for them acting as an ambassador.



There is nothing pathetic about that, he joined City by his own free will and infact he did nothing wrong as well.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2012)

Sunderland leading by 2. Chance for United to extend the lead to 6 points on Monday.

QPR score too. Day of upsets, eh?


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just one more for us.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2012)

Vermaelen had a poor game today. Rare.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2012)

Very poor result but you never know with Arsenal.It might be just a blip in our run or it can start another bad run.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 31, 2012)

Chelsea 4 - Aston villa 2
Torres scores


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 31, 2012)

wow...citeh really screwing it up in the end..didn't see the game..how was it...damn arsenal lost to qpr..didn't see that coming...good to see torres score..he is back guys...

ps:- sad news 

Stiliyan Petrov announces retirement from football - ESPN Soccernet

****,just noticed...everton above liverpool...


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice time for Arsenal to fvck up. All United fans will be rooting for them for the next game, though


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> wow...citeh really screwing it up in the end..didn't see the game..how was it...damn arsenal lost to qpr..didn't see that coming...good to see torres score..he is back guys...
> 
> ps:- sad news
> 
> ...



Well it was 1 - 3 and then City got 2 goals in around 70 seconds and that was it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2012)

IVANOVIC. 

Torres.


----------



## jasku (Mar 31, 2012)

Bad result for Arsenal after a fantastic run, this is the problem with us, cant sustain the momentum against lesser clubs, hope this gives em a wake up call!

City are losing it, shoould have won the game, I just dont want Man Utd to take the title, but looks inevitable now!

Best part of the evening, Torres scored!!....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 31, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Well it was 1 - 3 and then City got 2 goals in around 70 seconds and that was it.



yeah but how was balotelli??Is silva back in form or still struggling???How did they give away 3 goals at etihad??This is the first time i guess for citeh at home...was their defence so bad??Didn't kompany play?


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2012)

^.......???.......??.......??????..............????


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 1, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^.......???.......??.......??????..............????



u are referring to me??what happened??confused with the number of questions...


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2012)

Too many questions in one post. Found it funny.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 1, 2012)

jasku said:


> Bad result for Arsenal after a fantastic run, this is the problem with us, cant sustain the momentum against lesser clubs, *hope this gives em a wake up call!*
> 
> City are losing it, shoould have won the game, I just dont want Man Utd to take the title, but looks inevitable now!
> 
> Best part of the evening, Torres scored!!....



we say that everytime


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> yeah but how was balotelli??Is silva back in form or still struggling???How did they give away 3 goals at etihad??This is the first time i guess for citeh at home...was their defence so bad??Didn't kompany play?



okay so Balotelli is an idiot like always. City got a free kick outside the 18 yard box and this idiot is fighting with Kolarov over who will take this free kick and he didn't stop until captain amazing, Kompany came in.

Silva actually played pretty well this time, the way he was giving defence cutting passes in the beginning of the season he tried to do the same this time but the Sunderland box was too crowded.

Even I am astounded seeing my team conceding 3 goals. I mean I almost cried to death when I saw this.

The thing was that City didn't cover that well. I must say this guy Sessegnon played really well and the biggest problem was that in the beginning of the match my favourite player Richards, injured himself and he did not go off but stayed and played the full 90 minutes and so he never got that efficiency back

Its actually very disheartening to see that even though Kompany played, City gave away so many goals.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2012)

> I mean I almost cried to death when I saw this.


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 1, 2012)

XTerminator said:


>



you are so evil


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bOp2tONXejU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jasku (Apr 1, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]bOp2tONXejU[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, give the poor chap a break 


---
I am here: *maps.google.com/maps?ll=13.067156,80.260524


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Torres scored yesterday........April Fools

oh wait


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2012)

Liverpool's midfield is shocking.-Rather bypass it altogether.

Pretty humiliating for Carroll.Subbed off to boos and goes of straight to tunnel.


Pathetic from Perch but its amusing nonetheless.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi sam9953  Good to see a City fan here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha 114 million.Media's fault or Utd. conspiracy this time?


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 1, 2012)

pepe reina


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Apr 1, 2012)

dunno whatsup with liverpool...
one more loss.. to newcastle.. 0-2..
plus pepe reina gettin red-carded..
cmon dalglish.. no other coach wil understand this club better than u..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2012)

Feck 2-1.Come on Swansea.


----------



## jasku (Apr 1, 2012)

close race for third place, hopefully our experience should keep us above spuds...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2012)

5 points between 4 teams competing for the 3rd and 4th CL spots.The game vs Chelsea is a must win.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 1, 2012)

goddamit...liverpool is playing such **** football atm....its a sry state to see them play..****ing hell...the midfield sucks ass...one of the worst midfield ever...gerrard is playing ****...baah..there are so many things wrong with the team..where do i begin...


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 1, 2012)

Rahim said:


> Hi sam9953  Good to see a City fan here.



Thank you so much sir for welcoming me here because I didn't receive a very warm welcome after my first post over here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> goddamit...liverpool is playing such **** football atm....its a sry state to see them play..****ing hell...the midfield sucks ass...one of the worst midfield ever...gerrard is playing ****...baah..there are so many things wrong with the team..*where do i begin*...



The manager.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 2, 2012)

^this.

KD needs to go.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 2, 2012)

agreed...have said this before...KD is a legend no doubt but he needs to go before he ruins it....y does he insist on playing **** players again and again..maxi has hardly played this season...downing given more preference,no idea y...

we also need to buy smartly this season...we need new midfielders,wingers & a decent striker to support suarez...& i am not confident to give comolli the money after the purchases he made....


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2012)

> Rafa - one bad season, sacked. Hodgson - utter shite, sacked. Souness - utter shite, sacked. Dalglish - doing utterly shite, KENNY!!!


----------



## Krow (Apr 2, 2012)

Arsenal's problems against QPR explained well here: QPR v Arsenal: diagrams and chalkboards | Zonal Marking

*i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee512/zonal_marking/TV.jpg

Old image of Mark Hughes' tactics against Arsenal (as manager of Man City). Notice the last point in red. Draw Vermaelen out and get behind him. One area where TV5 needs to improve his game.

Another problem which has been apparent for the last two matches is Aaron Ramsey. I am not questioning him as a player. He is fantastic, but playing him left of the front three is not using his talents best. The Ox would have been a better option, or even Gervinho. Ramsey is better used in the midfield trio.

Robin van Persie looks jaded. It's vital for others to step up and score. 

These are just a couple of minor problems to sort out. Wenger has been caught out twice by Hughes. Time to prepare better to be honest.

Looking at the fixtures to come, Tottenham have an easy run (Sunderland, Norwich, QPR, Blackburn, Bolton, Villa, Fulham). Chelsea and Arsenal have a couple of big matches (against each other and Man City). Tottenham's form dipped when they were playing against clubs in the top six, which is no surprise.

Another observation is that unlike last season, we have been good at home. Dominating teams below us and giving a good fight to those above. Away games have been something of a worry. Last season we were top of the away table (IINM). So in a way, I am glad the Man City and Chelsea games are at the Grove even though it does not make them any less daunting.

Hope the team does well and manages a Champion's League spot. Learning from what went wrong at QPR should help us a lot. I believe we have the personnel and tactics to beat Man City and Chelsea. It is just about getting them right on match day.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 3, 2012)

De gea and Valencia.. what a performance! Man... other teams must be so jealous that they dont have such a brilliant winger like him


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 3, 2012)

but but De Gea is a goalkeeper.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2012)

The title race could be over on Sunday, if the results go Utd.'s way.Who would have thought by looking the squads on paper that Utd could wrap it up this early...


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Pretty bad time for RVP to go on a goal draught


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2012)

It is a goal drought by his high standards this season.It has been only like 3 games and the team has stood up in 2 of them,so not really worried from that point of view.It is the mental part of our team that worries me.


----------



## Krow (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah we need Sagna to pump another header and bring us back on track.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2012)

Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | Sport | Football


> MAROUANE CHAMAKH has sent his Arsenal career up in smoke after being caught in a London shisha bar following their 2-1 defeat at QPR.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 3, 2012)

valencia is a brilliant winger...damn y didn't liverpool go after him when he was sold for just 16million...we have to deal with crap downing....


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2012)

Kl@w got engaged.  Congrats.


----------



## jasku (Apr 3, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Express.co.uk - Home of the Daily and Sunday Express | Sport | Football



lol, nice one...



ico said:


> Kl@w got engaged.  Congrats.



congrats mate!.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 3, 2012)

ico said:


> Kl@w got engaged.  Congrats.



oh....congratulations kl@w!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2012)

ico said:


> Kl@w got engaged.  Congrats.



Congratulations


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone thinks that barca is gonna be knocked out today?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2012)

^No.

Just saw that Lansbury played a reserve game for West Ham.Makes sense now why Wenger keeps loaning him out.Gone in the summer.

UEFA have fined Porto 20,000 Euros for racist chants.Wenger got 40k+3 game ban for criticising the ref after Milan.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 4, 2012)

nice game going on...milan equalize...a bit scared for barca now...

messi with a penalty...


----------



## Anorion (Apr 4, 2012)

messi vs those other guiz


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 4, 2012)

WTF? 2 penalties for Barca? They were really crap and the second penalty was a joke.Fvcking disgrace


----------



## jasku (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ yea very soft penalties, dunno wat the ref was smoking....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2012)

3-1.Game over surely.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 4, 2012)

Not smoking.They are bribed.Barca always do this.They cant win major titles without the help of referees. Lost all respect.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> Not smoking.They are bribed.Barca always do this.They cant win major titles without the help of referees. Lost all respect.



That's just clueless stuff.Leave the conspiracy theories to Liverpool fans.They have been good enough to deserve all of their success.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 4, 2012)

Bribelona makes in to semis.If we make in to semis, and things are going to be like this again, we are gonna see some real action on the pitch. NOw I know why real players always try to kick barca players, they deserve to be ass kicked


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 4, 2012)

I found this funny 

*i.imgur.com/6zsfT.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 4, 2012)

i thought the first one was a penalty...the second one was indeed soft..but in the end,barca looked a better side...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot, fellas!!  

---------------------------

*memecrunch.com/meme/2NC6/barcelona-s-12th-man/image.png


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 4, 2012)

Luis Antonio Valencia has claimed 12 assists in 20 PL games this season. David Silva's 12 assists have come in 30 games.

Now thats like a BOSS!


----------



## jasku (Apr 4, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> That's just clueless stuff.Leave the conspiracy theories to Liverpool fans.They have been good enough to deserve all of their success.



Totally agree, while they may have resorted to simulation tactics off-late, but thats purely down to individuals, the team totally deserves all the accolades.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 4, 2012)

^^
The played like crap, crappier than arsenals..


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2012)

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/contests/155070-thinkdigit-forum-workspace-showoff-contest.html*


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Rumor's are going around that Jack suffered another setback.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah apparently he was going to play a friendly today with Birmingham XI.Rumors say tendonitis, the same problem which kept Kos out for a week so nothing serious hopefully.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 4, 2012)

today chelsea is gonna gift kl@w something special...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 4, 2012)

jack wilshere is giving me the hargreaves vibe


----------



## Krow (Apr 4, 2012)

^More like Vermaelen vibe.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 5, 2012)

game over for benfica..they are down to 10 men now...


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 5, 2012)

1-0 at HT. Lampard with a penalty. Benefica down to 10 men, maxi periera got his 2nd yellow.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2012)

CFC making it to the CL semi finals pisses me off greatly.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 5, 2012)

2-1 meireles scored the 2nd. Next is barca in semis.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 5, 2012)

terry may be injured...


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2012)

Bayern vs Real will be interesting.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah.Should be the game of the tournament.Bayern are underdogs but their wings+Gomez can tear anyone apart.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> CFC making it to the CL semi finals pisses me off greatly.


I think they are going to win the damned thing this time.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2012)

^ No, we're not.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 6, 2012)

^^
man lets hope


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> ^^
> man lets hope



Be practical. With a much better side you lot could not beat Barca, this oldie side will not be a match for them.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hope is one thing, realism is another. No chance in hell we'll get past them. Our attack is blunt and the midfield will get passed around like training cones. The defence will have to be at its best to keep us in it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2012)

The Chelsea - Barca matches from 06-07 season were awesome.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/155180-introduction-new-member-here.html

spammer.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Arsene dansar fuldans. Får inte missas!


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 6, 2012)

But they were really crap in both legs against Milan.If they are going to play like that against us, then we have hope.

Drogba should start and torres replaces sturridge in 2nd half.

--------Drogba
Mata-------------sturridge
-----Lampard----ramires
----------essien
cole--cahil--luiz--ivanovic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2012)

You must have really high standards if that was "crap".They weren't at their best at times but got the job done in the end comfortably.Also Milan's pitch is sh1t.


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2012)

Ajai, wake up. Your team is up against Barcelona, not Tottenham.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nothing is impossible dude.They are not a team from heaven. They can be beaten and be brought down to earth from the hype.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sam Jones, a Manchester City youth team player, has been censored by the club for tweeting pro-Manchester United messages during the Red Devils' defeat of Blackburn on Monday, including: "Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh United United United" and "Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what a goal!!!!!"

Full story: Daily Mirror


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 7, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> Nothing is impossible dude.They are not a team from heaven. They can be beaten and be brought down to earth from the hype.



Totally agreed, I too wish that Chelsea make it to the final and then defeat Real Madrid because I believe they are going to the final. If Chelsea somehow do win the UCL, then people who claim that La Liga is the best league in the world will keep quiet for sometime atleast.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Ruthra kumar (Apr 7, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Totally agreed, I too wish that Chelsea make it to the final and then defeat Real Madrid because I believe they are going to the final. If Chelsea somehow do win the UCL, then people who claim that La Liga is the best league in the world will keep quiet for sometime atleast.



 what a joke..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

Liverpool have free points  here.Ffs Heskey.


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ruthra kumar said:


> what a joke..



I wouldnt bet on it but it sure is a possibility.


----------



## Gooners_ReDLondon (Apr 7, 2012)

----------------Scezney------------------

---Sangna----Vermaelen----Koscielny----Gibbs---

-----------Arteta--------Song---------------

----Wolcott------Gervinho--------Ox-Chamberlain--

-----------------Van Persie-----------------

My Preferred Lineup: vs. City. (4-2-3-1)
My Prediction: Arsenal 3-1 Man City


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah,Get in Wigan!

Ah.fvck it.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nervous game and a stoppage time winner 
stunning volley by torres.


----------



## Gooners_ReDLondon (Apr 7, 2012)

After today's game against Wigan, I can't wait till 18th April 2012 lol!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 8, 2012)

we will win the CL this time .....



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> CFC making it to the CL semi finals pisses me off greatly.



why??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2012)

Rosicky is everywhere.He is bossing the game by himself .

Frustrating stuff.All Arsenal but no goal.

That was a red card for Balotelli.I am sure the cvnt will get one retrospectively, but no advantage to us.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 8, 2012)

Manchester United defender Rio Ferdinand did ballet lessons three times a week as a child, and only gave it up when his classes clashed with football trials.
---bbc



*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/59530000/jpg/_59530633_balo.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2012)

Omfg yeaaaaaaaaasaasssssasasssssaaaaa

Poznan from gooners
Loooooooooooooooooool

Poznan from gooners
Loooooooooooooooooool


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2012)

We exposed City for what they really are...a bunch of mercenary cvnts.Only huge luck on their part kept the scoreline 1-0.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2012)

Feels tremendous to beat the moneybags.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 8, 2012)

hm..well deserved win.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2012)

Fvck of Balotelli.Got an even bigger ban coming his way.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 8, 2012)

LOL @ BALOTELLI...first of all should have been sent off in the first half...but anyways got sent off eventually...what an idiot...arsenal attacked well...they deserved the win...8 points gap now...i don't see how utd will falter now...its their cup to lose


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hate to say this, but well deserved win for Arsenal. Its times like these when you show support for your team. Though our hopes are dead for the title, still we most probably will end a position ahead of last season. Mancini should sell Balotelli.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*i.imgur.com/foKxU.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 8, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Hate to say this, but well deserved win for Arsenal. Its times like these when you show support for your team. Though our hopes are dead for the title, still we most probably will end a position ahead of last season. Mancini should sell Balotelli.



before selling balotelli...i believe mancini will get sacked...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 8, 2012)

Mancini just said Balotelli deserves a ban for his tackle 

*h11.abload.de/img/untitled-19m0jba.gif
Frightening how Song's leg bends there.Could have been a break had it been planted on the pitch.Very lucky.


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> before selling balotelli...i believe mancini will get sacked...



Even if that happens I wouldnt mind it because his tactics are really negative. Plus he just keeps buying and after that he says "we still need to strengthen the squad"


----------



## iinfi (Apr 8, 2012)

*www.arsedup.com/images/Spurs_Favorite_Chef.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 9, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Mancini just said Balotelli deserves a ban for his tackle
> 
> Frightening how Song's leg bends there.Could have been a break had it been planted on the pitch.Very lucky.



Yeah i was surprised how his leg didn't snap off...that is one of the worst tackle ever seen....esp in epl...surely deserves a ban of 4 or more games


----------



## Krow (Apr 9, 2012)

Excellent win. Like I said, not deploying Ramsey in the front three is good. Gervinho was not even on the bench. Why?

Proud of the boys. Fans were amazing, taunts to Nasri were fantastic.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 9, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/IL4I2.jpg



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Mancini just said Balotelli deserves a ban for his tackle
> 
> Frightening how Song's leg bends there.Could have been a break had it been planted on the pitch.Very lucky.



That could have been a career ender


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 9, 2012)

*cdn.caughtoffside.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Beer-Bottle2.jpg
Someone threw a beer bottle on the pitch which Scsz drank after the win. 

Norwich denied a blatant penalty.
Chelsea were gifted offside goals on Saturday.
Its a conspiracy!!!

Great game this


----------



## Gooners_ReDLondon (Apr 9, 2012)

*haha Szczesny is a f'ing legend on and off the pitch!!
**l.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/_lJUWC7G_cI2KYSgeIbeDA--/YXBwaWQ9eW5ld3M7cT04NTt3PTYzMA--/*media.zenfs.com/en/blogs/sptussowexperts/szczbeer.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Eh...he just pretended to drink it. 

After all the mancs could have added anything in it.


----------



## Krow (Apr 10, 2012)

Arteta scored the most important goal of our run in. What a goal it was. Could watch it over and over.

Tottenham  Come on gunners, time to extend that lead.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2012)

Another good result for us.Chavs down to 6th.2 behind 4th place,4 behind Arsenal having played a game more.

Looking at the table,only 4 points between Liverpool and Swansea at 14th place.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2012)

Bad result....


----------



## Krow (Apr 10, 2012)

Come on gooners. Win!

TBF Newcastle are in a better position for fourth than anyone else.

Edit: they are yet to face Chalsi and Mansi.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 10, 2012)

Why has LFC Fan disappeared from this thread? Is it because his club are on such a brilliant run?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 10, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Why has LFC Fan disappeared from this thread? Is it because his club are on such a brilliant run?



erm i highly doubt that's the case....but damn lfc fan pls come back....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2012)

Now this is how you wind up the opposition.Very NSFW 


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]uTR68LEzXUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 10, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/8rRh8.jpg

not real


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 10, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> *i.imgur.com/8rRh8.jpg
> 
> not real



Wow, I really don't think that Eboue actually might have said such things. He is nobody to speak rubbish about Nasri, why did he leave Arsenal? He did what Nasri did.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2012)

WTF Balotelli let off by the FA for his tackle on Song because the referee claims he saw it, meaning he can't be retrospectively punished.
What kind of referee doesn't even call a foul for that?

"In Eboue we trust" trending worldwide on twitter for some reason.About time!


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 10, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Wow, I really don't think that Eboue actually might have said such things. He is nobody to speak rubbish about Nasri, *why did he leave Arsenal? He did what Nasri did*.



are you serious ?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 11, 2012)

dammit...this is going from bad to worse...now doni suspended....


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> are you serious ?



He's a Mansi fan.

Eboue is class. And congratulations Mercenary Nasri.  Streetlight.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

Jones nearly sent off now 

Yakubu (2) (Blackburn) v Liverpool | Football goal videos, highlights & clips - 101GG


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 11, 2012)

what a finale...carroll..what a header....superb...3 points finally


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2012)

Yakubu has more goals in the league than Suarez and Carroll combined.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

We can lend them Almunia if Liverpool need an emergency loan.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 11, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We can lend them Almunia if Liverpool need an emergency loan.



LOL..you can keep him...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *cdn.caughtoffside.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Beer-Bottle2.jpg
> Someone threw a beer bottle on the pitch which Scsz drank after the win.





> ...given that alcohol is banned from the stands and that stewards regularly search people at the Eastlands turnstiles, I would personally think twice about drinking from any bottle thrown at me from an angry City crowd which contained a 'cider' looking liquid.
> 
> I'm hoping for Szcz's sake it was Lucozade.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

Transfer League Table 2006 to 2011 | League Tables
It is a miracle where Arsenal are, looking at those figures.That's not to say I wouldn't like to see us spend a few million every summer.
Also think Utd. have got their money's worth of trophies,though the data has been somewhat skewed by Ronaldo's sale.

Wolves tonight.The key to winning here is clinical finishing in the first 30 mins.I expect our performance levels to drop significantly in the 2nd half after the tough game on Sunday.


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, I would love to see us spend this summer. And before that let's just finish a season strongly for a change.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2012)

Cool as fvck from RvP.34th goal of the season.Wolves down to 10.

Good result.Building a nice lead over the chasing pack here.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2012)

Good win.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2012)

Ronaldo winning the Madrid derby all by himself.2 great strikes so far.
Golazo Two!!! Cristiano Ronaldo's sensational smash v Atletico Madrid | Football goal videos, highlights & clips - 101GG


----------



## Krow (Apr 12, 2012)

Mancs lost. Heh.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 12, 2012)

title has opened up again now....good season this... ...wish arsenal,spurs chelsea were not so far behind...


----------



## Krow (Apr 12, 2012)

Dortmund 1-0 Bayern. Come on BVB.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 12, 2012)

^ Heja BVB!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2012)

Just watched Mancini's interview from last night.Top man.


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 12, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> are you serious ?


Ofcourse I am 


Krow said:


> He's a Mansi fan.
> 
> Eboue is class. And congratulations Mercenary Nasri.  Streetlight.



Just because I am Man City fan it doesn't make me any less than you, do not refer to me in a condescending manner. BTW Eboue is no way near what you call "class", its somewhat good that he is now sitting in galatasaray. Nasri did the right thing by joining City and he will get what he deserves (silverware), if not this season then surely in the seasons to come.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 12, 2012)

Football | Barclays Premier League | Liverpool part ways with director Comolli | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 12, 2012)

Reading rumors that he may not be the last to 'part ways' with the club.

Please Keep Kenny at Kop.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 12, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Reading rumors that he may not be the last to 'part ways' with the club.
> 
> Please Keep Kenny at Kop.



yeah i saw the rumour about kenny leaving last week on twitter...i highly doubt that kenny would leave the club when there are important games coming up...i believe the next few games will decide his fate in the club...


----------



## Krow (Apr 12, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Ofcourse I am
> 
> 
> Just because I am Man City fan it doesn't make me any less than you, do not refer to me in a condescending manner. BTW Eboue is no way near what you call "class", its somewhat good that he is now sitting in galatasaray. Nasri did the right thing by joining City and he will get what he deserves (silverware), if not this season then surely in the seasons to come.



Of course he did the right thing by joining city. Got Arsenal much more money then his sorry legs are worth. Seriously that 25m pounds was the best bit of business we did. Eboue is class! Hail Eboue. You did not get the sense in which he is class. Y so srs son?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> yeah i saw the rumour about kenny leaving last week on twitter...i highly doubt that kenny would leave the club when there are important games coming up...i believe the next few games will decide his fate in the club...



Looks like some more of the backroom staff has been cleared out,including the GK coach,head of sports medicine and a lawyer.Bit strange.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 13, 2012)

there are strong rumours now that van gaal will be joining soon...


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 13, 2012)

Krow said:


> Of course he did the right thing by joining city. Got Arsenal much more money then his sorry legs are worth. Seriously that 25m pounds was the best bit of business we did. Eboue is class! Hail Eboue. You did not get the sense in which he is class. Y so srs son?



I just get serious when its about my team.


----------



## Krow (Apr 14, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> I just get serious when its about my team.



Well in that case, sorry to say that you will be very serious all the time.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 14, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> I just get serious when its about my team.



lol, i like the "my" team part


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 14, 2012)

Why So Sirius? 

Banter is a way of life here. Save yourself ze heartburn, lighten up.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 14, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> I just get serious when its about my team.



One left for money while other left for playing time.


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 14, 2012)

If its not Tevez, its Aguero, if its not Aguero, its Tevez. Its now over to you Aston Villa, please do your job well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 14, 2012)

Fvcking sh1t game at Wembley.Urgh.


> So the FA Cup will be won by racist paranoiacs, wideboy cokeheads with one song, or bitter idiots with delusions of grandeur #magicofthecup


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 14, 2012)

oh andy carroll...once again comes to the rescue...suarez carroll is one hell of a partnership...


----------



## iinfi (Apr 14, 2012)

so one of arsenal's best friends will be winning the fa cup ... 
which team do u like arse fans .... liverpool, spurs or chelsea .... 
all three???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 14, 2012)

Chelsea winning the cup and ending 5th after getting bummed by Barca will do just fine.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 14, 2012)

we are winning the champions league ....wait and watch ... 
we winning the CL and fa cup and finishing 5th with arses finishing 4th is a real cracker ......


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 15, 2012)

iinfi said:


> we are winning the champions league ....wait and watch ...
> we winning the CL and fa cup and finishing 5th with arses finishing 4th is a real cracker ......



LOL...are u serious dude...ok i credit you for the optimism but cmon...this team struggled to beat fulham...


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2012)

Roman doesn't care. All he wants is the CL trophy so that he can sell the club. Remember Unirea anyone?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2012)

^ Yeah, everyone's been waiting for Roman to do one since almost a decade.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2012)

The sh1tstorm over Young's last dive has barely settled and he has gone and done it again.
Cheating cvnt.

Chelsea fans show why everyone despises that club.Not even surprised.

So many empty seats, and it's a local game ffs.

Good goals by the chavs. 
Terry vs. Suarez in the final.Nice.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 16, 2012)

what happened??


----------



## Krow (Apr 16, 2012)

Apparently Chelsea's second was not a goal. Disgrace?


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2012)

iinfi said:


> what happened??



Chanting "murderers" during the silence for Hillsbrough.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 16, 2012)

it was just a small group of fans...am pretty sure almost every club have these small number of idiots who give a bad rep...don't see y chelsea should be blamed...there are stupid fans everywhere


----------



## Krow (Apr 16, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> it was just a small group of fans...am pretty sure almost every club have these small number of idiots who give a bad rep...don't see y chelsea should be blamed...there are stupid fans everywhere



These fans are hardly stupid. In some sense even racism is a degree above the level they sunk to. Shame.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> it was just a small group of fans...am pretty sure almost every club have these small number of idiots who give a bad rep...don't see y chelsea should be blamed...there are stupid fans everywhere



The silence was impeccably observed everywhere else.Local Chelsea fans are not called Chavs for no reason.Yes there are decent fans, but there has been a general classless attitude associated with the club for some time.

Good to see Ashley Young getting coverage in the media.He has built his reputation as a cheater now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 16, 2012)

The minority give the majority a bad name.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2012)

I sometimes do wonder if some well informed foreign fans regret their decision to support Chelsea as they find more about the club.Probably don't see it through the blue tinted specs.
Can even utter twats like Milwall gain a worldwide following if they win the lottery like Chelsea and City?


----------



## Krow (Apr 16, 2012)

Guardian's got an entire blog post to Diving Young.  Those Chelsea "fans" are scum but at least there are some good ones around. I wouldn't reconsider my club if a section of our fans were to sink to that level. I would make sure I distance myself from those classless twats and hope the authorities find them and ban them for life.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 16, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I sometimes do wonder if some well informed foreign fans regret their decision to support Chelsea as they find more about the club.Probably don't see it through the blue tinted specs.
> Can even utter twats like Milwall gain a worldwide following if they win the lottery like Chelsea and City?



I've been a regular on some of the Chelsea fansites and yes, there are some utter knobs that 'support' us. But to paint the entire club and the fanbase with the same brush is a tad harsh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 16, 2012)

PFA POTY shortlist announced.
PFA Player of the Year shortlist: Robin van Persie (Arsenal), Wayne Rooney (Manchester United), Scott Parker (Tottenham), Sergio Aguero, Joe Hart, David Silva (all Manchester City).

PFA Young Player of the Year shortlist: Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (Arsenal), Gareth Bale, Kyle Walker (both Tottenham), Danny Welbeck (Manchester United), Sergio Aguero (Manchester City), Daniel Sturridge (Chelsea).


RvP is the standout contender for the award.Scott Parker?Really?


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2012)

Scott Parker is a nice guy with a t'rffic attitude.


----------



## jasku (Apr 16, 2012)

RvP and Wellbec / Aguero for me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2012)

WTF is going on?

Vermaelen with a typical header.Comeback is on

Ok it never came.We still have points cushion but the next two games are crucial.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 17, 2012)

C'mon yaar it was at the Emirates atleast should have drawn.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 17, 2012)

Will it be the El Clasico again in the CL finals? Or can the Blues upset the Catalans? I cannot stand anyone at Barca except Messi. All dramabazi and theatrics.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 17, 2012)

Wilshere ruled out of the Euros by Arsene.What a disappointment for him! Came so close to a comeback on many occasions but in the end ran out of time.
Also bad news regarding Arteta who left on crutches.Out for Chelsea and major doubt for the rest of the season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## jasku (Apr 17, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Wilshere ruled out of the Euros by Arsene.What a disappointment for him! Came so close to a comeback on many occasions but in the end ran out of time.
> Also bad news regarding Arteta who left on crutches.Out for Chelsea and major doubt for the rest of the season.



Really disappointing match on so many counts, we dint create enough chances, the best was the djourou strike that went past the post. 

This inconsistency has plagued us throughout, utterly dejected. Key match against an inform Chelsea, gotta draw at the least.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2012)

----------

On a rather cheerful note:

*images.football365.com/12/04/640/Muamba-pic_2750625.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2012)

@klaw and muamba:^poora toothpaste ka tube use kiya hai aaj...saari daatein dikha raha hai...lol


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 18, 2012)

Bayern dominating the game with a lot of pace.End to end stuff but not many chances.1-0 HT

Madrid got played off the park there.2-1.
Advantage Bayern.

Should be a close game tonight.Barca are usually slow starters so Chelsea can grab an early goal.Fancy a narrow Barca win.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 19, 2012)

any streams for tonite's game?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 19, 2012)

*www.firstrowsports.eu/watch/119689/1/watch-chelsea-vs-fc-barcelona.html


----------



## iinfi (Apr 19, 2012)

thank you

drogba ****s again

and again ...
and idiots playacting again


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 19, 2012)

Cesc misses a sitter.

Barca anthem ringing through the Bridge


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2012)

^you watching? join us at freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)


----------



## iinfi (Apr 19, 2012)

interesting


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 19, 2012)

Drogbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Chelsea 1 - 0 Barca @ HT


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 19, 2012)

As good as Chelsea defended,1-0 just isn't enough to take back to Nou Camp.Barca to qualify comfortably.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 19, 2012)

chelsea 1 - 0 Barca FT. Job half done. NO away goal for barca.
As usual barca tried the same thing again and again and it was well defended by chelsea.They had no answer for the mighty DROGBA. He made this game look like a CFC - ARS game  Fabrigas would have felt the same


----------



## iinfi (Apr 19, 2012)

We are winning the Champions League this time ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 19, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> He made this game look like a CFC - ARS game



Erm..we scored 5 at the bodge and won.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 19, 2012)

If we score 1 in nou camp, the tie is over.I dont see barca scoring 3 with this crappy game.
I told earlier that barca were crap against Milan in both legs. They played similar against us also. They know only this type of game and it can be defended and we can strike in counter.

@ Arsenal_Gunners
I meant a typical CFC - ARS game  

that was an exception when we were under AVB


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 19, 2012)

For all their "crapness" they went past Milan comfortably and hit the woodwork twice today with Cesc also missing a sitter.Could have ended 1-4.
Enjoy your win.It won't matter in the bigger picture.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 19, 2012)

woah..what a pleasant surprise to see chelsea win...didn't see the game..how was it??Who dominated the game...hmm i still see barca maybe nicking into the final by winning at camp nou..


----------



## Krow (Apr 19, 2012)

ajai5777 said:
			
		

> crappy game.....barca were crap


 We'll talk after the second leg. 
Good win for Chelsea. Would have been even better if noobs like the one quoted in this post saw some sense.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 19, 2012)

I didnt ze the incident, was following text feeds though.

Unanticipated result, but of course we'll take the win. Something about interim managers at Chelsea somehow brings the squad together (first Guus, now RDM)

Cant rest easy though, this squad is a shadow of the 2009 team, and that team successfully parked the bus at Nou Camp. Barca will be all guns blazing there, and we wouldnt want to look like Arsenal (remember the 2-1 home win and then the 3-1 loss?)

Also, Barcelona fans complaining about how much Drogba dived is possibly the joke of the decade.

PS. I'm back!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 19, 2012)

Feck you. Feck you very much.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 19, 2012)

@Krow
I call that as crappy gameplay. They dont know any other way to play. They can fvck themselves with those possession all they had. Chelsea looked dangerous whenever they had the ball, just like Milan game but they were unlucky.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 19, 2012)

This result makes things hard for us.Chelsea have momentum behind them and we are struggling with some injuries and form.Going to be tough on Saturday.


----------



## Krow (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. Very, very hard. But the lads will turn up against Chelsea. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just as I predicted for the Barca vs Chelsea game, now its upto the second leg but it sure will be a test for the side in blue.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 20, 2012)

What did you predict?Can't remember.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2012)

Although I hate Chelsea a lot but for some unknown reason I want them to win against Barcelona and reach the finals!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 20, 2012)

Chelsea striker Didier Drogba suffers knee injury - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## iinfi (Apr 21, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> Chelsea striker Didier Drogba suffers knee injury - ESPN Soccernet



the chap plays his heart out ... but has a habit of missing sitters in crunch KO games ... so cud be a blessing in disguise .... as i always said ... if we r to win the CL it has to be torres who will power us .... so be it ...
we will win the CL ... 2 Goals and 3 assists in 2 games for torres


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2012)

Whatever remaining confidence Torres has will be destroyed vs. Barca. 
Only Drogba has the tools to get a goal at Nou Camp.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 21, 2012)

Barcelona vs Madrid kab aur kis channel par telecast hoga?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2012)

The Chelsea Quiz – Are You A True Blue? | angryofislington 



Rahim said:


> Barcelona vs Madrid kab aur kis channel par telecast hoga?



11:30 on Ten Action.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 21, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Whatever remaining confidence Torres has will be destroyed vs. Barca.



wait and watch ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ He's just a sadist. Let him roll in his own jealousy.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Apr 21, 2012)

any streams,no cable


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2012)

Firstrowsports.eu

Chelsea lucky to get away there.Hit the woodwork twice


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 21, 2012)

We are playing badly


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2012)

Bit disjointed there.A point isn't bad but back to sweating over Spurs' result it is.
Should be curtains for Chavs' top 4 hopes.Embarrassing for a sugardaddy club.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> We are playing badly


itna bhi bura nahi tha.

Terry to get red carded at Camp Noob.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Apr 21, 2012)

bad luck woodwork, missed chances, hope spuds screw up.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well,still see it as a point gained.

Got to win the next 3 games.

Wow it's Stoke away next.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2012)

Couldn't beat a second-string side from a small club in West London. Shame on you.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2012)

50 million pounds worth player playing in 2nd string now?

You know what's really shameful?Club with unlimited transfer funds playing for a draw in a must win game.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 21, 2012)

its happening ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ They're losing it now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2012)

A point gained on Spurs


----------



## scudmissile007 (Apr 22, 2012)

Spuds "no comments".
barca trailing very interesting el-classico.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 22, 2012)

barca lose .... great goal by ronaldo ... excellent first touch ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 22, 2012)

Iniesta looked out of touch, that's so rare


----------



## Krow (Apr 22, 2012)

Barca lost at Camp Nou? Wow.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2012)

They are sorely missing David Villa.Messi can't go on doing everything for them.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

> WE ARE THE GREATEST
> <GUNNERS>


 you were greatest. Till United got 19th title.

anyways I heard today United and City face off?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2012)

By far the greatest team...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

United Everton locked at 1 all.

Welback scores. 2 for United.


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes yes, come on city. We can do it. Thank you for the slip up United. Thanks a lot everton. thanks a lot.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2012)

Great game at OT.This must be the most unpredictable season in recent years.The dynamics of title race, fourth place and relegation battle change dramatically each week.

Utd. fans must now know how it feels to be an Arsenal fan.We love a 4-4 ourselves.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2012)

what were they doing! What type of score line is 4:4?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2012)

FFS Uncle Woy won at Anfield


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2012)

Woy!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2012)

Woy's WBA only 1 point behind Liverpool


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2012)

^ WHat if... Everton AND West Brom finish above Pool....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2012)

No worries.They have the new kit.
 Kenny Dalglish: 'Kit deals and a happy club are as good as points' | Football | The Guardian


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 22, 2012)

Its gonna, be an enticing clash between the two manchester clubs. I wish man united the worst of luck and may City win.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2012)

RvP has won the PFA player of the year award.Well done to him and his teammates.Noone deserved it more.


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2012)

In 2012, Woy Hodgson has won as many games as Kenny at Anfield. ONE.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2012)

That's pathetic.Couldn't believe that bit of stat when I saw it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2012)

^ They've won 5 games all season at LOLtress Anfield.


----------



## Liverpool fanatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Ihate Manchesthair United. They are born divers and cheaters. They should be banned from playing football. Wayne Rooney was born to play for the reds, but he chose wrong red. 
To Wayne Rooney,
                        Come in Liverpool and your talent will be more respected. 
All manchesthair united does is gets a slot in champions league and wastes it. There are more worthy teams like Liverpool and tottenham who deserve that spot more than them. They get kicked out of CL in first round, kicked out of Europa, FA cup and carling cup and still they dare to face the league. 
Oh yes, forgot about Howard Webb. How much does he gets to give free penalties and fouls to opposing teams??


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 23, 2012)

The top of PL is still open and hang till next week


----------



## jasku (Apr 23, 2012)

I really hope and pray that city beats united.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mx8QDhb_4tc[/YOUTUBE]
 
cvnt


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2012)

Liverpool fanatic said:


> *To Wayne Rooney,
> Come in Liverpool and your talent will be more respected. *




That alone would be worth the entrance money.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2012)

Van Persie named Footballer of the Year | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
RvP swooping up the awards.Sixth Arsenal player to win the Football writers' association POTY.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Good for him.But it seems he has run out of his mojo.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2012)

He has played over 50 games.Every striker suffers a dip.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2012)

OR maybe he has decided to gtfo


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 24, 2012)

rvp has been overplayed...you could see the fatigueness in him...no wonder he is on a goal drought...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2012)

Flog 'em till they run dry. That's Arsene's mantra.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2012)

Sadly true.

Hmm Barcelona playing a 3-4-3 formation.No Alves.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2012)

defense is sloppy
they are not going to survive this

cahill gone .. game over

only torres can save us


----------



## Anorion (Apr 25, 2012)

what just happen?
goalee looks liek he walked out of tron


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

John Terry

HHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2012)

they had to pay the ref afterall


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

Literally laughing my arse off.Couldn't have happened to a better guy.

2-0


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2012)

poor start to the game ... -ve play right from the word go ......

goal of the game

was that a red card ... only one replay was shown ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol chavs going through.Not for long though.



iinfi said:


> poor start to the game ... -ve play right from the word go ......
> 
> goal of the game
> 
> was that a red card ... only one replay was shown ...



Yes,but it was only John Terry being himself.
John Terry (Chelsea) red card after kneeing Alexis Sanchez (Barcelona) up his backside | Football goal videos, highlights & clips - 101GG

*cadfael.tv/image/src/1335295568675.gif


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2012)

i think it mite end 5-1 ...

****er dived ..arsenal dna


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

Holy sh1t

What a massive waste of time supporting these cvnts over 2 legs! 

Has to be said,credit to chavs.Incredible result especially after captain retard's antics.


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2012)

*twitter.com/#!/ico666/status/194876544190132224

*twitter.com/#!/ico666/status/194884609895444482


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fvck you barca.............
We are in final
fvck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
2 goals scored against barcelona with 10 men..
Well done boys..........
Keep the blue flag flying fvcking highhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

ico said:


> *twitter.com/#!/ico666/status/194876544190132224
> 
> *twitter.com/#!/ico666/status/194884609895444482



When jinxes go wrong...

Our last 3 games are must win.Don't want to sweat on CL even after the season is over.


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> When jinxes go wrong...


Nope. Wanted Barca to lose.

Over to Final now.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2012)

does any1 remember me yelling we are winning it this time .... thought it was all gone after terry's sending off ..... 
and yea ...torres has powered us .. do u remember me yelling that too?


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2012)

tbh I am recording this Ten Sports ****.

Shocking punditry.

Chhetri talks most sense among these. Seriously.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

iinfi said:


> does any1 remember me yelling we are winning it this time .... thought it was all gone after terry's sending off .....
> and yea ...torres has powered us .. do u remember me yelling that too?



1.If you throw enough sh1t at a wall,some will stick.
2.Torres goal was insignificant,if it gives him a boost,fair enough.Chelsea would have gone through regardless.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2012)

yipppieee ... for all the money they pay the ref ... the cross bar and post tells the story .... 
wonder whether the ref gave them a money back offer ... EPIC LOL



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 1.If you throw enough sh1t at a wall,some will stick.
> 2.Torres goal was insignificant,if it gives him a boost,fair enough.Chelsea would have gone through regardless.



oh is it?? i didnt knw .... u cant take it ..can u?? admit it man .... loser ....

Breaking newssss: Man city have submitted a bid for the cross bar and the post...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cvnt-itry is more like it.

Hey-ho!! Ten men went to mow, went to mow a meadow!!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2012)

Meireles, Ramires, terry all missing the final ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

iinfi said:


> yipppieee ... for all the money they pay the ref ... the cross bar and post tells the story ....
> wonder whether the ref gave them a money back offer ... EPIC LOL
> 
> 
> ...



No I can't take it to be honest.Feel sick at the sight of chavs making the CL final.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 25, 2012)

What goes around comes back fvkin around


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

You know what's more disgusting than Chelsea making it to the final?
Neville's orgasm
[YOUTUBE]ZPO_jd2WwgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2012)

iinfi said:


> Meireles, Ramires, terry all missing the final ....



holy **** ... Ivanovic also booked today ... oh damn ....he also misses the final .. 
we are short in defense ... luiz, cahill ....hopefully they will be fit ... who will fit in at right back? one of those  Portuguese jokers ?


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 25, 2012)

Red card advantage and a penalty. If you still cant win, you can fvck yourselves.
JUST A SHAKE OF A$$ BY CECH..BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
THE WORLDS BEST PLAYER MISSES THE PENALTY..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GTLaWcLbu2k[/YOUTUBE]

Felt bad for him and laughed at the same time
"fortunath...gasp ." 


Now Terry making a cvnt out of himself even more.What a cretin!


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2012)

RAWK deleted their Champions League thread. 

Back now.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 25, 2012)

whoa...got up this morning to hear about barca's(thanks krow) loss...what a surprise...how in the hell did they make it...that too with terry out...


----------



## Krow (Apr 25, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> whoa...got up this morning to hear about * chelsea's loss...*


Wake up. Good morning.


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

How sh1t it is going to be for the 4th placed team now! Let's make sure it isn't us.
Real were always the favorites this year, owing to their league form.Fancy them to win their remaining 2 games.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 25, 2012)

Woke up today, checked my facebook account and WTF!!! My cousin who is a blues supporter posted the news of them going through. Checked the news....so much for the 'greatest' and unbeatable club side of the century...see you next year. Mourinho must have given some tips to his old club after the el clasico win in the weekend.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Munich vs Chelsea in the final. 



abhijit_reddevil said:


> Woke up today, checked my facebook account and WTF!!! My cousin who is a blues supporter posted the news of them going through. Checked the news....so much for the 'greatest' and unbeatable club side of the century...see you next year. Mourinho must have given some tips to his old club after the el clasico win in the weekend.



Tips? Like what? Get one defender injured, another sent off, play your strikers as fullbacks?


----------



## jasku (Apr 25, 2012)

Congrats to Chelsea fans for their club making it to the finals, thoroughly deserved.

As for the other team, it will be Real Madrid, and they will win the CL, the master tactician will be laughing, with Chelsea depleted, should be fairly easy.

They have to defend well against Bayern, who looked so threatening in the first leg.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 25, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Munich vs Chelsea in the final.
> 
> 
> 
> Tips? Like what? Get one defender injured, another sent off, play your strikers as fullbacks?



It's your time, enjoy to the fullest.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2012)

^ Of course, thanks!


----------



## Krow (Apr 25, 2012)

The Ramires goal was fantastic. Too bad I started watching in the second half. You need a lot of luck to win against Barcelona and the penalty was the game changer. Well-played Chelsea. Good to see Barcelona beaten (even though I hate it that it's Chelsea doing it). 

PS: You lot still have many knobheads for fans.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 25, 2012)

After the party is over, now the blues will have to think of the strategy in the final, 4 key players injured or suspended. The master will wait for them. But first RM will have to get over Bayern tonight.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

Barca's defeat proves how hard it is to retain the CL.You simply can't go to final after final without having a flat season or two.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2012)

we are winning the Champions League 
cahill and luiz have to be fit ....



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Barca's defeat proves how hard it is to retain the CL.You simply can't go to final after final without having a flat season or two.



ok....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

Shreeves Crushing Dreams - RedCafe.net
Excellent thread


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/CFWi6.gif

ahh ..wat a pass ...wat a delightful chip .... amazing .....


----------



## mitraark (Apr 25, 2012)

Saw the match yesterday even though i had an exam in the morning. Expected Chelsea to lose 3-0 [ yes even though i am a fan of theirs ] ... Cahill out  , Terry suspended , 2 goals down , hardly any possesion of the ball. Seemed like i guessed right  . Suddenly Ramires scored out of nowhere in the dying minutes of the first half , and it was some surprise. Then the Messi penalty miss. Still , the way Barca played, i would have bet against Chelsea  ,even with only few minutes remaining . Finally at the very end , again out of nowhere.. Torres scored 1v1 with the keeper... most unexpected surprise of a match for me .

Having said that , i would still say Chelsea played miserably yesterday. What Terry did , absurd. Drogba and Ramires were also defending.Cech saved many a times. And Torres  only credit for the goal was that he was successful to dribble pass the keeper. Although i am happy for Chelsea it would be wrong to go all "YAAAAYY CHELSEA THE BEST BARCA CUSKS"

Just hope we get some focus for the final.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

Eh?Chelsea gave a 10/10 performance with the players they had.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 25, 2012)

can someone pls explain the captions in this youtube video?
[youtube]I6qUstn8YQ0[/youtube]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

Real 1-0 from a pen which was never a penalty.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Apr 26, 2012)

Real up 2-0, I think game over for bayern


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

2-1
What a great game.Could have been easily 2-3.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 26, 2012)

After what happened last night, I think anything is possible


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

This game is miles better than last night's.Both teams going for it.

Extra time.

Some drama in the penalty shootout.Bayern hosting Chelsea in the final.


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Krow (Apr 26, 2012)

Spanish dominance.


----------



## ico (Apr 26, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/2Un7F.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

Fvck off Real and Barca!Tapping up cvnts.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 26, 2012)

bayern-chelsea should be awesome...tipping bayern to win this...


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Always bet on the Germans to win a penalty shootout \m/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Munich vs Chelsea in the final.




Told you so.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

I see Chelsea being painted as some kind of little humble underdogs.They have a 50m pound substitute ffs.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes, bayern in the finals.This time chelsea have to put big double decker bus to stop bayern's  robben, gomez & ribery.


----------



## jasku (Apr 26, 2012)

Gomez is a monster, combining with Robben, they make a formidable attacking line, Ribery is overrated IMHO. Muller is a better option.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2012)

Funny how some people can only think of a player's value in terms of money. Maybe when you've been selling multi-million pounds worth of players every year, that mentality tends to set in. Perhaps the Arses would revise their player numbers to reflect the player's value in millions. RVP 30, Wilshere 20, Almunia -5, eh?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

The whole world judges a player by his transfer fees and wages.Especially if he is a flop.

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m326bqxmcy1r3ssi0o1_400.gif


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 26, 2012)

Guys, now that the CL Semi finals are up. What are your predictions for the Manchester Derby?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The whole world judges a player by his transfer fees and wages.Especially if he is a flop.



Torres will score the winner in the CL final. 2-1 to Chelsea.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2012)

@Arsenal_gunners Well he was paid way too much but he scored arguably the most crucial goal for his club. Messi will score N goals in a year  but miss a important penalty?  


sam9953 said:


> Guys, now that the CL Semi finals are up. What are your predictions for the Manchester Derby?



UNITED! united!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Guys, now that the CL Semi finals are up. What are your predictions for the Manchester Derby?



A draw.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2012)

City will hammer Red Mancs. Again. Tevez, Aguero to score.


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 26, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> City will hammer Red Mancs. Again. Tevez, Aguero to score.



A big thumbs up to that.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 27, 2012)

is there any tour operator or anyone in India who has a package for the CL final? any idea abt how much it wud cost?


----------



## Krow (Apr 27, 2012)

iinfi said:


> is there any tour operator or anyone in India who has a package for the CL final? any idea abt how much it wud cost?



www.lokomotivfulham.ru


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 27, 2012)

^ www.haterzogonnahate.go


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 27, 2012)

wtf is this rumour going around that the blues are trying to buy gonzalo higuan from real and real going to buy aguero in the summer to replace him?:O


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah,The Sun is running that story.A bit outlandish but Chelsea desperately need strikers so could happen.However,City have no reason to sell so we can see another stand off between player and club if Aguero's head is turned.


----------



## jasku (Apr 27, 2012)

Pep to leave Barca this summer, apparently he will take a year off. Where do you guys think he will head post sabbatical?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

Let's hear what he says in his press conference today.Not too impressed with him quitting in his first real difficult period though.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes guys. And Drogba is also moving. Torres is back on form.

I want him to quit BARCA . So that new coach will come to BARCA and make new plans and strategy. The players will need time to suit with these changes . And ultimately Real Madrid will win .
Madrid 4Ever


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 27, 2012)

^^^So finally a Real Madrid supporter here?


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 27, 2012)

To be honest, Guardiola looks like a complete pussy choosing to quit in the year Barca arent winning substantial trophies. Most managers would be upset, but take it up as a challenge to improve next season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

They have decided to promote internally.Interesting.
Tito Vilanova: from the shadows to Barcelona's next great hope | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2012)

thewisecrab said:


> To be honest, Guardiola looks like a complete pussy choosing to quit in the year Barca arent winning substantial trophies. Most managers would be upset, but take it up as a challenge to improve next season.


poda.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 27, 2012)

hahaha niaaa


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

Barca's new manager in action
*imgon.net/di-OJS2.gif


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2012)

when did that happen??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2012)

Last year in supercoppa vs. Barca.Mourinho gouged his eye first.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2012)

but he still seems to have both eyes intact!!


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_-nZBVZez58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 28, 2012)

Marko Marin signs for Chelsea!! 

Yessss!!!!!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2012)

Centre-back Gary Cahill may miss Chelsea's FA Cup and Champions League finals after injuring his hamstring during Tuesday's semi-final against Barcelona. 

looks like we will play the finals without a single CB ... Luiz isnt fit either ...



ico said:


> [YOUTUBE]_-nZBVZez58[/YOUTUBE]



that was cool .... thanks for sharing .... Tim's eye must v been blessed, for God had touched them ... 

btw who is this Martin ... never heard of him .... must v been a 10million buy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2012)

Wigan are incredible.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Wigan are incredible.



Stoke are incredible.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2012)

Expected a win but Newcastle result means a point is just about good enough.



iinfi said:


> Stoke are incredible.



No surprise a chav fan like those cvnts.The similarities are there to see.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No surprise a chav fan like those cvnts.The similarities are there to see.



look at the saint speaking .... lol



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Expected a win but Newcastle result means a point is just about good enough.



u can still end up outside the top4


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2012)

Chelsea Have Bought german midfielder Marin from Werder Bremen


----------



## iinfi (Apr 28, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Chelsea Have Bought german midfielder Marin from Werder Bremen



thank you sai uncle .....



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Expected a win but Newcastle result means a point is just about good enough.



*images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/007/cache/spider-monkey_719_600x450.jpg



			
				guardian said:
			
		

> There is optimism that the Brazilian will be fit to return before the match against Bayern, when he will be the only recognised centre-back available. The Portugal full-backs José Bosingwa and Paulo Ferreira have both previously filled in as emergency centre-halves – with one of the pair likely to start in the middle alongside Terry against QPR – while the midfielders Oriol Romeu, Mikel John Obi and Michael Essien all have limited first-team experience at playing in the back-line.Copy ends



holy $hit

Chelsea's Gary Cahill a major doubt for Champions League final | Football | The Guardian

but .... we will win the CL this time ....

-------------
Jhooti kasme,
Jhoote vade,
Mujhe ENGLISH me ratta kar...
kaha chal di kaha chal di pyar ki pungiii bajake


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 28, 2012)

Say what, Arses? Maybe if you get off your high horse and then do the talking for once, eh?


----------



## sam9953 (Apr 28, 2012)

This is a big idiocy by Bremen to let go of Marin, he was amongst the best midfielders in Bundesliga. First mertersacker, then, Diego and now Marin. Do they want to relegate the club. Feel so sad.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 29, 2012)

sensational goals by suarez...third one was sheer class...good to see them winning for a change...


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Xabi Alonso's goal was better.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2012)

Perhaps we can get some inspiration for the derby from this:

Manchester City 2-3 Manchester United - Official Highlights | FA Cup 3rd Round Proper 08-01-12 - YouTube

And for some timepass. Really miss CR7 at Old Trafford. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsiMrl92RK0


----------



## iinfi (Apr 29, 2012)

why is Romeu not playing? he can play CB as well ... at 20 ..he is a kid .. but we dont v options ...

Burkina Faso - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Torres finishes again .... this time better than the previous one ...

torres again ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2012)

Torreeeeeeeeeees!!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 29, 2012)

hat-trick....

after playing barca ... mid-field has learnt how to pass the ball to torres .... hope this continues ...


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2012)

Torres is finally rejuvenated under Chelsea. Great hat-trick for El Nino.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2012)

Worth every penny.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 29, 2012)

disappointing goal conceded .... 

malouda is a joker ... moron ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 29, 2012)

Alright.Can Tottenham provide us with their weekly hilarity?With Blackburn at home it is a tough ask,but I have faith in them.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 29, 2012)

Jack Haywood on Twitter: "Fitting with the theme of under-performers getting hat-tricks this weekend I'm predicting Van der Vaart to get a hat-trick"

this was on twitter much before the game started ... lol

and van der Vaart gets one .

i dont see tottenham losing this one ...  ..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2012)

Torres finding some form at just the right time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2012)

Now this was unexpected.
TheFA.com - Approach made to WBA regarding England Manager's position.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2012)

Woy for Ingurlund!!! 

He'll do well, I suppose. Has already managed at international level.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2012)

Now nobody wants Harry.What a difference 2 months have made!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2012)

^ Trolled by the FA!!


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Apr 30, 2012)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> ^^^So finally a Real Madrid supporter here?



MANN.. U better note.. there R Millions of Madridistas in the world..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2012)

Arsenal agree long-term Podolski deal | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com

[YOUTUBE]a3Juhm54IkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gooners_ReDLondon (Apr 30, 2012)

*cdn.caughtoffside.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/ARSENALOD.png


----------



## iinfi (Apr 30, 2012)

lol...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2012)

Will be trying to stay up to watch the Manchester derby tonight.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2012)

An England Team Of Tewwy, Gewward & Bawwy | Mediawatch, Mailbox, Ref365, John Nicholson, Spanish Thing | Football365



> My suggestion for the Woy England XI
> 
> Wobinson
> Wichards - Tewwy - Wio - Warnock
> ...





> Geoff Shreeves- "I've got Harry Redknapp with me here. Harry, great win today. How does it feel to not get the England job?"


----------



## Anorion (May 1, 2012)

this one is getting interesting... and scary 

any predictions?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2012)

Title race turned on it's head but not over by any means.City off to Newcastle next week.


----------



## jasku (May 1, 2012)

Go City!!!!!!!........


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2012)

Why why wHY!?!1!


----------



## Rahim (May 1, 2012)

United hardly created any chances and City deserve this win.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 1, 2012)

One rumour is going on that ZLATAN IBRAHIMOVIC is being targeted by Real Madrid !!!


----------



## sam9953 (May 1, 2012)

Party, Party, Party. Man United you sucked big time. 

Man City is not coming, we had arrived. I will speak more after two games.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2012)

Of course you will


----------



## iinfi (May 1, 2012)

offtopic ...
my new playbook


*img834.imageshack.us/img834/2928/blackberryplaybook1.th.jpg
*img341.imageshack.us/img341/2118/blackberryplaybook2.th.jpg
*img689.imageshack.us/img689/5323/blackberryplaybook3.th.jpg

sry for poor quality of images ...


----------



## Terabyte (May 1, 2012)

^Err...post it here!


----------



## iinfi (May 1, 2012)

^^done


----------



## Gooners_ReDLondon (May 1, 2012)

Roy Hodgson signs 4 year deal as England Manager!! Congrats Roy! 
In YOUR face Redknapp!! LOL hahaha!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 1, 2012)

**** choice...roy is strictly average...bad decision IMO...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2012)

^ So is the England national team - average.


----------



## Gooners_ReDLondon (May 2, 2012)

Sorry but I don't think Roy Hodgson is average "IMO", because he has more experience than 
Harry Redknapp. Redknaap only managed some "Average" domestic English clubs like West Ham, Portsmouth, Southampton and Spuds!! and Hodgson managed some giants clubs like Internazionale, Udinese, Copenhagen, Liverpool (Even though Liverpool didn't give him enough time like Kenny) and some "Average" clubs like Fulham, West Brom,(You can see what he did for West Brom!!) Blackburn and even some national teams like Switzerland, United Arab Emirates and Finland. So that's why he has more European experience than Arry!! I'm not saying he is Mourinho, but he's also not Steve Kean!! I think worth a try!! 
Anyway I'll be supporting Holland and Spain!! (EURO 2012)
What about u guys??


----------



## Krow (May 2, 2012)

Where are all the Utd plastics? I remember a lot of them baring their backsides here during the infamous 8-2 tonking. How about now? Busy changing clubs? Painting your shirts blue, eh?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 2, 2012)

^ They'll come out in droves if they somehow manage to win the title. 

Liverpool lost again at LOLtress Anfield.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 2, 2012)

Pratik Pawar said:


> MANN.. U better note.. there R Millions of Madridistas in the world..



Why r u getting so violent? There was no RM supporter in this forum in the past, that's why this comment. Seems u r new here and did not know what had been happening in the 900 odd pages on this thread over the past 5-6 years.

Title race over. . Small 1% chance of winning if we manage to win the next 2 games and City slip up against Newcastle. But that's not likely to happen.

SAF should take this opportunity to improve the squad in all areas of attack, midfield and defense and come back stronger in the next season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2012)

United fans really are a whiny entitled bunch.Complaining about how Ferguson is starting to lose it even when they are punching way above their weight with the squad they have.Clueless.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 2, 2012)

And I see many people here not worrying about the results of the club they support, instead commenting more when United fcuk up the matches. I saw one of them commenting that some of the united fans are busy changing their colors from red to blue, which is disgusting, really.


----------



## sam9953 (May 2, 2012)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Title race over. . Small 1% chance of winning if we manage to win the next 2 games and City slip up against Newcastle. But that's not likely to happen.



You are right about my team having a chance of slipping up, thats why in my previous post as well I said "I will speak after two games" . The reason being that Cisse and BA go mad at the sportsdirect arena.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 2, 2012)

wow...there seems to be a sudden increase in city fans...atleast among my fb friends...but what i noticed most is the fact that these city fans have come up because they really hate utd...so basically hatred of one club has lead to an increase of their rival fan base...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2012)

Arsenal legend Sol Campbell has retired today.I am glad he made an Arsenal return before retiring to get the sendoff he deserved.
We should offer him a coaching job right away if he is interested.

*p.twimg.com/Ar4_B6pCQAAwt5B.jpg:large
WHL 2004

What an amazing goal by Cisse.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2012)

Newcastle Utd. are back. Credit to them, they wanted it more. And those goals... dear God...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2012)

This season just wouldn't end.Need to find that extra bit of energy and win the last 2 games.


----------



## sam9953 (May 3, 2012)

Hopefully we can win it against new castle.


----------



## sam9953 (May 4, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> wow...there seems to be a sudden increase in city fans...atleast among my fb friends...but what i noticed most is the fact that these city fans have come up because they really hate utd...so basically hatred of one club has lead to an increase of their rival fan base...



I would request you and all the other members not to put me in this category of plastic fans, just because I am a City fan as well.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 4, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> I would request you and all the other members not to put me in this category of plastic fans, just because I am a City fan as well.



erm i didn't...i thought we already had this conversation...just put my observation among my fb friends...


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

Yes , Real Madrid has done it again . Hala Madrid.
Hala CR7 .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2012)

Chelsea have submitted a bid for the Battersea Power Plant site. 

BTW, saw a guy wearing a Citeh jersey in the office today. I've seen him wearing a Chelsea jersey earlier. Good riddance.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

Then Befriend Him.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 5, 2012)

CONFIDENCE


Arsene Wenger says he is "confident" Robin van Persie will remain an Arsenal player this summer. Other things the Arsenal manager has been confident about:


• 12 July, 2011: Wenger "confident" Cesc Fabregas will remain an Arsenal player.


• 12 July 2011: Wenger "confident" Samir Nasri will remain an Arsenal player.


• 13 June 2007: Wenger "guarantees" Thierry Henry will remain an Arsenal player.


• 29 July, 2004: Wenger "confident" Patrick Vieira will stay at Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2012)

Ok...


----------



## sam9953 (May 5, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> erm i didn't...i thought we already had this conversation...just put my observation among my fb friends...



Nice to know this.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2012)

That game and its implications are enough to give any Arsenal fan the sh1ts.
Need City to do us a favour now.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 5, 2012)

oh boy...arsenal really needed this win...a lot of pressure now...


----------



## axes2t2 (May 5, 2012)

So we are at the mercy of Villa,City and Bayern.I can't wait for this season to end.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2012)

To compound the misery Sagna has a broken fibula according to Wenger.Same injury he got vs. Spurs.Very worrying.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 5, 2012)

what a game. arse just threw away the win.


----------



## iinfi (May 5, 2012)

streams for tonite's game? no sony pix here 
wonder when DD1 will telecast matches 

bad play in the first half ... 
sud v done more to be 2-3 up ....


----------



## ajai5777 (May 5, 2012)

1-0 Up in HT
Ramires is becoming a legend.


----------



## batman (May 5, 2012)

Chelsea up 2-0

goal for drogba


----------



## iinfi (May 5, 2012)

What luck after such poor display

Silverware ONE for the season

Cech is the unsung hero


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2012)

Surely Dalglish must walk now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2012)

And the Blues go marching on!!!! 


First silverware of the season!!


----------



## axes2t2 (May 6, 2012)

Any quotes from RAWK ?


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> And the Blues go marching on!!!!
> 
> 
> First silverware of the season!!



Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasaaa


----------



## ajai5777 (May 6, 2012)

iinfi said:


> What luck after such poor display



Are you out of your mind? Did you see the match? We were dominating till carroll scored.They showed some spirit after that goal, but we fought hard and earned the win..

BLUE IS THE COLOUR................KTBFFH

*i48.tinypic.com/11r7lhs.jpg


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> Are you out of your mind?



we sud v won this game 8-0... worst case 4-0 .....


----------



## ajai5777 (May 6, 2012)

*i48.tinypic.com/2yn2f7c.jpg

You will get what you came for..The silverwares


----------



## sam9953 (May 6, 2012)

That save by Cech, just one word. World - Class


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 6, 2012)

carroll has surprisingly looked good in the last few games....

cech was the difference eventually...if not for that awesome save he made...pure class...in comparison to reina's first goal mistake...sigh...


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Surely Dalglish must walk now.



wenger?

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/6655/49631386.jpg


jus bumped into this thread ... wtf ... 21k people .. is this a bug or something?? hahaha


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2012)

^ Imagine if Newcastle finish 3rd, Arsenal 4th and Spuds5th. And we win the CL. 

--------------

Newcastle Utd unveil statue of Sir Bobby Robson.

*images.football365.com/12/05/640/Robson_2760839.jpg


----------



## sam9953 (May 6, 2012)

@klaw I truly hope so apart from one change: We win the EPL and yeah spurs finish 4th and arsenal 5th


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2012)

Nicely done by the moneybag cvnts.

Other teams dug us out of a hole there.


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2012)

blackburn r relegated ...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Other teams dug us out of a hole there.



hmmm.....

James Gibbs on Twitter: "Two months ago United were title destined, Wigan were set for the drop, Newcastle mid-table and Spurs were title challengers. Madness!"

whats going on with Luiz and Cahill .... 80% chances that we will have only one regular CB for the final ... 40% chances that we will v to start without a regular CB .... too bad ... 

no way bosingwa or Ferreira can fit in the two positions ..sorry ... it will be a historic final if that happens ...10-0 .... or something worse !!!

drogba and mikel as CBs? huh!!


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 6, 2012)

Great opportunity for gunners to finish third.


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2012)

scudmissile007 said:


> Great opportunity for gunners to finish third.



yes ... its a disaster for the gunners


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2012)

^ Yes... After all, finishing 4th is a trophy for them. Arsene never said anything about finishing 3rd.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2012)

Another poor wind up attempt after iinfi's usual mess.Barely makes any sense like the former's posts.
Go have a look at your own league position after spending nearly a billion.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2012)

^ Better take care noT to finish fourth. Who knows, you just might regret it.


----------



## iinfi (May 6, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Another poor wind up attempt after iinfi's usual mess.Barely makes any sense like the former's posts.
> Go have a look at your own league position after spending nearly a billion.



atleast we can call ourselves a football club looking to win trophies .... what abt u ... u jus want the money which the CL gets u ... LOL ...
in wenger u trust ...... ur a disgrace .....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 6, 2012)

^^Ok.



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Better take care noT to finish fourth. Who knows, you just might regret it.



I can live with 4th.You lot are not winning the CL.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 6, 2012)

^ I'll hold you to that. 

Maybe we won't win it. But at least we got there. Albeit on one leg.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 7, 2012)

looks like city have finally won....congratulations!!


----------



## iinfi (May 7, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I can live with 4th.You lot are not winning the CL.



we are winning the CL this time ... with or without central defenders in our line-up .... We are winning the CL


----------



## Krow (May 7, 2012)

Really a big let off there. It's in our hands again. Sadly, we've been poor whenever it's been in our hands. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2012)

One Liverpool fan reported to the police for racist tweet against Didier Drogba. 


			
				One racist scum from Pool said:
			
		

> "Words cannot describe my hatred for Didier Drogba, dirty, n****** c***."


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2012)

That's pretty similar to what JT 'allegedly' said to Ferdinand.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2012)

^ Allegedly.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 7, 2012)

*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s320x320/524195_404977122856672_363951086959276_1258862_227037086_n.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2012)

Arsenal unveil the home shirt for the next season

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/403x498/may_12/zp_1213homekit_8_7833.jpg?ic=820082T

Terrible stuff with the navy colour forced in there.
[YOUTUBE]jdVJfVK_hPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iinfi (May 7, 2012)

Manchester City are offering Arsenal striker Robin van Persie, 28, a £250,000-a-week deal to lead their attack.

End of season ---  burji pav will claim that arsenal is his favorite club and wenger his mentor and father figure ...
June -- wenger is confident Burji Pav will stay at the club
July -- Burji Pav signs a 4 year contract which will keep him at the club till end of his career
July -- wenger shows his teeth
1st August -- Burji Pav signs for barcelona/city .. its a childhood club a great club with a great history .. and he always wanted to play for it .... 
2nd August ... wenger and owners laugh their way to the bank .. and hope uefa financial fair play bails them out someday ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Krow (May 7, 2012)

7th May: iinfi posts more crap, signs a four year deal with TDF for posting even more.


----------



## iinfi (May 7, 2012)

it happens every season .... i didnt manufacture anything



Krow said:


> 7th May: iinfi posts more crap, signs a four year deal with TDF for posting even more.



u guys have short memory .... whatever i post becomes true after 6 months or a year .... it may sound insane today .. but eventually that happens ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand Bilaspur Rovers are relegated. Well done, Venky's. Well done Kean.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2012)

iinfi said:


> Manchester City are offering Arsenal striker Robin van Persie, 28, a £250,000-a-week deal to lead their attack.
> 
> End of season ---  burji pav will claim that arsenal is his favorite club and wenger his mentor and father figure ...
> June -- wenger is confident Burji Pav will stay at the club
> ...


Still laughing at this post.Pretty accurate summary of Arsenal's summers.

M'Vila to Arsenal rumors really gaining steam.Talk of 17 m pounds,4 year deal.
This guy broke the news.
*twitter.com/#!/AlexFortyNine

Today in all major papers.Delightful stuff if true.But does this mean the end of Song?


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 8, 2012)

Waiting for 19th MAy you know why !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2012)

Arsenal spending?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 8, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Still laughing at this post.Pretty accurate summary of Arsenal's summers.
> 
> M'Vila to Arsenal rumors really gaining steam.Talk of 17 m pounds,4 year deal.
> This guy broke the news.
> ...



They should be able to play together Veira and Gilberto style.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Arsenal spending?


The books will be balanced you can have no doubt.Spending doesn't mean we can afford a loss.
We will sell to buy, just need to do it quickly and efficiently.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2012)

^ So, does that mean RVP out?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2012)

Song or Theo + a lot of deadwood.Think RvP will stay even if it means he will leave for free next Summer.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2012)

^ That deadwood is basically half your squad. Diaby, Arshavin, Chamakh?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2012)

Vela,Bendtner,Denilson,Park,Sqillaci, Almunia etc. They have hardly featured this season anyway.Can't have them around with the 25 man squad rule.



> Frimpong26AFC
> 
> Dear Mr Terry Close Your Legs Plz..Am Begging you


FFS

Chavs


----------



## ico (May 9, 2012)

Think this is Chelsea's season of European glory. After all, they (di Matteo especially) have done well this season aside from the league.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2012)

Downing


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2012)

Unbelievable. Shambolic performance. Getting our arses kicked, and deservedly so.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2012)

Great ball control from Carroll there 

About time we finish above Chavs in the league.

Suarez really is an arsehole
*www.abload.de/img/untitled-12wpkwv.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 9, 2012)

Again, placing all eggs in the Allianz Arena shaped basket. Not hoping for too much, but it's still something.


----------



## iinfi (May 9, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Again, placing all eggs in the Allianz Arena shaped basket. Not hoping for too much, but it's still something.



r we gona start with bosingwa and Ferreira as CBs at munich?


----------



## Krow (May 10, 2012)

Atletico Madrid outclassed Bilbao


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2012)

iinfi said:


> r we gona start with bosingwa and Ferreira as CBs at munich?



Bos - Ferr - Bertrand - Cole? 

---

Courois just won  a medal - the Europa League with Atletico Madrid!! 

And the youth team have won the FA Youth Cup!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 10, 2012)

Arsenal have confirmed that assistant manager Pat Rice will be leaving at the end of the season.Steve Bould will be Wenger's new right hand man.
Rice to leave Arsenal after 44 years at Club | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
Thank you Pat Rice.


----------



## Krow (May 10, 2012)

Farewell, Pat Rice.


----------



## iinfi (May 10, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Courois just won  a medal - the Europa League with Atletico Madrid!!



the keeper transition is going to be interesting .... cech will turn 30 on 20th may ... i m expecting the transition to happen in the nxt 2-3 seasons ...
 but wait did i forget van der Saaaar?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 11, 2012)

iinfi said:


> the keeper transition is going to be interesting .... cech will turn 30 on 20th may ... i m expecting the transition to happen in the nxt 2-3 seasons ...
> but wait did i forget van der Saaaar?



kuch bhi... no keeper transition is needed, cech is in his prime , he'll give you at least 5 good years


----------



## axes2t2 (May 12, 2012)

Wayne Rooney ‏ @WayneRooney
@piersmorgan by the way i know how to spell arsenal. But arseanal sounds better.

Piers Morgan ‏ @piersmorgan
@WayneRooney by the way, maybe try racing donkeys rather than horses - Shrek had more luck with them.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 12, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Wayne Rooney ‏ @WayneRooney
> @piersmorgan by the way i know how to spell arsenal. But arseanal sounds better.
> 
> Piers Morgan ‏ @piersmorgan
> @WayneRooney by the way, maybe try racing donkeys rather than horses - Shrek had more luck with them.



piersmorgan is a douche...seriously..y does he pick up fights with other footballers i fail to understand...arsenal fans should detach him from the arsenal fan club..seriously...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2012)

I think most of the Arsenal fans distance themselves from him.It is his job to provoke people and get a reaction.


----------



## ico (May 12, 2012)

^^^^^^^


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 12, 2012)

is this bad luck or what... i'm back home and there's no ESPN


----------



## axes2t2 (May 13, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG

last game of the season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2012)

Last day of the season. For some.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2012)

Dortmund twat Bayern 5-2 in the domestic cup final.Make of that what you will.



axes2t2 said:


> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> last game of the season.



Can't remember the last time so much was on stake in one game.I am confident we will win.

Robin van Persie on Arsenal&rsquo;s day of destiny | The Sun |Sport|Football

Arsenal: Szczesny, Jenkinson, Koscielny, Vermaelen, Santos, Rosicky, Song, Coquelin, Benayoun, Gervinho, Van Persie.

Jenkinson,Santos and Coq come into the team.Theo on the bench.


----------



## ico (May 13, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Last day of the season. For some.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 13, 2012)

Constantly switching channels


----------



## iinfi (May 13, 2012)

arsenal safe now .... newcastle down by two


----------



## ico (May 13, 2012)

Can't see us winning this match.


----------



## iinfi (May 13, 2012)

^^^y?

arses win

qpr score


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2012)

Havent seen anything like this. What a header!
epic match. City fans in tears!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 13, 2012)

Wenger has to go


----------



## iinfi (May 13, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Wenger has to go



in arsene they trust


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2012)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh

What a fvcking amazing day of football.


----------



## Krow (May 13, 2012)

iinfi said:


> in arsene they trust



 Three places above you lot. Enjoy.


----------



## iinfi (May 13, 2012)

looks like qpr have been paid by mansoor


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2012)

CL football secured.Chavs and Spuds can get fvcked.


----------



## ico (May 13, 2012)

yay! for Arse.



Well done City.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2012)

also fvck off City.Where were they 3 years ago?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2012)

Fu"k. I am doomed.


----------



## iinfi (May 13, 2012)

Krow said:


> Three places above you lot. Enjoy.



no problem .... we r still winning trophies .... 
disaster strikes arses at the end of the season each year ....

u v finished 3rd means arsene is still gona continue with arses .... LOL ... isnt that a disaster?


----------



## Rahim (May 13, 2012)

What a sunday!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 13, 2012)

Congrats City
We need a CAM


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2012)

Congrats to Citeh. What a game. 

Arses won a trophy. CL football.


----------



## iinfi (May 13, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Arses won a trophy. CL football.



little bundles of joy in the life of an arse (fan)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2012)

^ Trust the Arses to feck up every moment with negativity and bitterness towards other teams.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2012)

Haha mid table mediocrity envious of us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2012)

Dear God. 

I can almost imagine a little kid pointing and laughing while Grandpa Arsene makes a list of who to sell next.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2012)

Tsk even Tiny Totts and Newcastle, indirectly funded by Torres money , finish above you.

Happy for the City fans who have seen bad times but bandwagon jumpers can do one.Also sad about Bolton and Coyle.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 13, 2012)

^ Nasri, Toure and Clichy say "Hi!". 

Did I miss someone?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2012)

"Best Spurs team for 50 years"
"Mind the gap"
"Power shift"





> YossiBenayoun15
> 
> I want to thank the arsenal management staff and the players for giving me the opportunity to be a part of this great club,many thanks



Chelsea's loss has been our gain.He has been instrumental in getting CL football.Especially in 2nd half of the season he always did the job in big games.I think he will leave but he leaves with everyone's good wishes at Arsenal.


----------



## iinfi (May 13, 2012)

nasri's interview was class


----------



## Krow (May 13, 2012)

For a club which was 17th at the beginning of the season, 3rd is awesome. And that too without oil money.


----------



## sam9953 (May 13, 2012)

Couldn't be any happier. The last two goals in the injury time shows our mettle. The blue moon has risen.


----------



## maddy (May 13, 2012)

Now Days Watching Football is becoming invitation to Heart Attack
First Chelsea gave a minor H.A. with their super defense and last minute victory against Barcelona ..... 
Then Thriller match where Bayern edge Madrid....
and now after Manchester United 1-0 win failed to gave them title of EPL Champion 2012 Why Why Why
Manchester Cites 2 super winning goals in 92-93 mint gave them win from 1-2 to 3-2
Major Heart ATTACK...............zzzzzzzzzzzzz XD


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 13, 2012)

Farewell Pat Rice
*p.twimg.com/AsylFNlCAAE_q1j.jpg:large


----------



## iinfi (May 13, 2012)

Krow said:


> For a club which was 17th at the beginning of the season, 3rd is awesome. And that too without oil money.



ejjaaatly ...


----------



## ico (May 13, 2012)

Juventus = Unbeaten. Serie A champions.


----------



## sam9953 (May 13, 2012)

ico said:


> Juventus = Unbeaten. Serie A champions.



Infact they have been totally unbeaten including Coppa Italia. Uptill now. The final is still left.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 13, 2012)

this has to be one of the best epl season ever...what a finish to one of the most dramatic season ever....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2012)

I reckon quite a few deals depended on the 3rd spot.Expecting a lot of movement in and out of the club now.

[YOUTUBE]fVznmzmuFnI[/YOUTUBE]
Moment(s) of the match.

So Liverpool lost again.They may enjoy City's win but remember moneybags like these have put you out of the top 4.


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2012)

I just hope we clear deadwood.

Farewell Pat Rice. What a way to go. Amazing man. Many thanks to Benayoun as well. Really impressed by his character.


----------



## ico (May 14, 2012)

We should sign Benayoun imho.

well, if you look at it - despite being horrendeus in the start and at the end, we have still improved by 2 points and finished third.

Dead-wood should be cleared.

Almunia, Denilson, Diaby, Vela, Bendtner, Squillaci and Chamakh.


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> "Best Spurs team for 50 years"
> "Mind the gap"
> "Power shift"



*static.quickmeme.com/media/social/qm.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2012)

ico said:


> We should sign Benayoun imho.
> 
> well, if you look at it - despite being horrendeus in the start and at the end, we have still improved by 2 points and finished third.
> 
> ...



Benayoun is definitely a good option to have but he has said he wants to play regularly and is even prepared to join a mid table team for that(more respect to him for that).So,it's his choice really.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2012)

^ We made a big mistake in letting Benny go. Perhaps we were under the assumption that Modric would sign eventually. That's what you get for putting all eggs in one basket (as is tha case now, with the CL final).

-------------------

Hmm.... News in Portugal, that HULK has agreed to sign for Chelsea!!! I'm getting a jersey with his name if that happens.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 14, 2012)

*twitter.com/#!/Joey7Barton/status/150223816046559233

*i48.tinypic.com/2ihkopf.png


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2012)

Tottenham fans at 2-0 up at Arsenal.-""Arsene Wenger, we want you to stay"

Famous last words.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2012)

^ Spuds are a pain in everyone's arse. Now they've finished 4th but still can't enjoy it. 

--------------

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/14/article-2144013-13121218000005DC-8_468x286.jpg

And you never thought you'd see HIM crying in your lifetime....

End of an era at AC Milan. Unbelievable. 

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/14/article-2144013-1312F1FD000005DC-526_148x440.jpg*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/14/article-2144013-1312F56C000005DC-733_148x440.jpg
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/14/article-2144013-1312FBB5000005DC-138_468x286.jpg
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/14/article-2144013-1312985B000005DC-92_468x314.jpg

NESTA, ZAMBROTTA, GATTUSO, VAN BOMMEL, INZAGHI... Plus SEEDORF even!!!! 

-----------

DEL PIERO leaving Juve... 

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/13/article-0-1311EB95000005DC-96_468x286.jpg

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Alright, so the season has ended. Here's a quick look at the league winners:

*England *- *Man Citeh*
*Spain *- *Real Madrid*
*Italy *- *Juve*
*Germany *- *Borussia Dortmund*
*France *- *Montpellier* 

*--------------*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> *twitter.com/#!/Joey7Barton/status/150223816046559233



He has cracked up Read his rant on Shearer last night.


Arsenal Vision - Happy St Totteringham's Day - Season Articles & Photo Special


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2012)

Ruud Van Nistelrooy has retired. WTF is going on?!!?!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2012)

Moneybags showing their class.Tevez in bus parade.
*c0014309.r32.cf1.rackcdn.com/x2_c753669


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ruud Van Nistelrooy has retired. WTF is going on?!!?!



he was 35 and not happy with his performance.
A brilliant forward, who i loved watching play....



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Moneybags showing their class.Tevez in bus parade.
> *c0014309.r32.cf1.rackcdn.com/x2_c753669



and i used to like him....


----------



## sam9953 (May 15, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Moneybags showing their class.Tevez in bus parade.
> *c0014309.r32.cf1.rackcdn.com/x2_c753669



No offence but dude why do you hate Citeh so much?


----------



## Krow (May 15, 2012)

^that poster was offensive.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> No offence but dude why do you hate Citeh so much?



Because of financial doping.But I hate most of the teams for one reason or another so don't mind me.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7090/7199173638_70e90322ca_z.jpg
Our shiny new signing.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2012)

Nasri said:
			
		

> "People at Arsenal tried to make out that I came here for the money," Nasri told French TV station TF1. "*I hope they are watching me now collecting my Premier League winner's medal.*
> 
> "*I believe they have not won a trophy for many seasons now. If all that I was interested in was money, the easiest decision would have been to stay at Arsenal, picking up my money every week and walking into the team.*
> 
> ...



You tell 'em, Samir.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2012)

nice... nasri


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2012)

Yawn.Another twat.He won't be at City for long.Hasn't he seen Hleb before him?Could end up at Spurs on loan when they land Hazard.

Kenny going today?
Keep Kenny at Kop


----------



## axes2t2 (May 15, 2012)

Nasri is a poor man's Hleb.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2012)

Arsenal's Invincibles voted the best team in PL history.
*www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18070486

Wenger - I’m so proud of the ‘Invincibles’ | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


----------



## Krow (May 16, 2012)

Nobody cares about Nasri.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 16, 2012)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Clubs/Club_Home/2012/5/16/1337170036528/The-England-squad-2-008.jpg

England Euwo Squad.

Tewwy IN, Wio OUT.


----------



## iinfi (May 16, 2012)

Krow said:


> Nobody cares about Nasri.



nasri is an arsenal legend ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2012)

Think AOC's inclusion a bit too early.More expectations on him.Didn't help Theo at all.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Kenny going today?
> Keep Kenny at Kop


Gone


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2012)

Oh my God!! They kicked Kenny!! You basturds!!


----------



## ico (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 17, 2012)

American flag burned yet at Anfield?


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 17, 2012)

i know many fans are saddened by this move but i won't say i am surprised...after spending about 100 odd million & yet finishing below everton tells you everything...dalglish is a legend no doubt & this prolly won't hurt his credibility one bit but it was time up for him..it just didn't work....

it will be interesting now as to who they bring for this post...fans are asking them to bring rafa back...not sure if that is the right move...meanwhile avb is also doing the rounds as a prime candidate...wouldn't be a bad choice...lets see...next few days will be interesting


----------



## Krow (May 17, 2012)

AVB for Liverpool.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2012)

Bring back Steve Clarke to Chelsea!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 17, 2012)

So it looks like no decision on RvP in the meeting with Wenger yesterday.Today he flies out for Euros.
Another fun Summer in store.


----------



## Krow (May 17, 2012)

Maybe they don't want to announce the decision until we complete our signings.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2012)

Anozer Nasri.


----------



## Krow (May 17, 2012)

Klaw, your standards are falling.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2012)

^ Hmm.... Just too nervous and excited for Saturday, I guess.


----------



## Krow (May 17, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Arsenal are still behind us on GD. We have a better team, better squad, and a better manager. Keep the faith.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 18, 2012)

KWALITY 

To be honest I was preparing for UEFA cup football when Wilshere suffered a setback in January.

Wilshere to undergo minor knee procedure | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com

...

Liverpool granted permission to speak to Wigan manager Roberto Martinez - Mirror Online

Pool going for Martinez


----------



## Krow (May 18, 2012)

Why no Rafa?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2012)

^ They already tried going back once with Dalglish. Would probably get relegated if they tried it again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 18, 2012)

The news on RvP situation is not good with most of the outlets reporting he isn't signing a new contract.
After the last few summers I don't care if he goes.The club needs to act quickly one way or the another.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2012)

Llama predicts CL win for Chelsea!! 

*img.metro.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/17/article-1337271932820-132492AF000005DC-340131_636x300.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 18, 2012)

Krow said:


> Why no Rafa?



eggjactly!


----------



## axes2t2 (May 18, 2012)

*i.minus.com/ibg8uBlUP0M6yy.gif


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2012)

*niggaupload.com/images/fFxSl.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 19, 2012)

goddamit,why martinez...there are so many good managers in the market...reminds me of roy hodgson like move...i wouldn't be surprised if martinez gets appointed & he brings in rodallega to the squad...konchesky anyone....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2012)

He is not the only one on the list though.
Liverpool rejected by Brendan Rodgers and Jurgan Klopp | Mail Online


----------



## Krow (May 19, 2012)

When does the CL final start? I mean the match and not the pre match show.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2012)

Same time as CL games. 0015


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 19, 2012)

omg...so many managers are linked that its getting confusing to track everyone...lol...

good game today...i reckon bayern munich will nick it...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2012)

Yeah should be close.Would have fancied Chelsea if not for the suspensions.


----------



## reddead (May 19, 2012)

Chelsea!


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 19, 2012)

Whos awake watching the finals!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2012)

Not the Chelsea fans.


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2012)

not a chelsea fan
whos a bayern munich fan?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2012)

Gomes is a donkey.FFS!!

Sugardaddy backed club camped in their own box and riding the fvck out of their luck...


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2012)

meh... 13 mins to go and still ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2012)

YEAH GET In!

Oh no.Chelsea will have to play football for the first time in this game now.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 20, 2012)

Thank God Muller scored


----------



## ajai5777 (May 20, 2012)

What was that?? I almost died


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 20, 2012)

Goddamn Drogba :X


----------



## reddead (May 20, 2012)

This is some FINAL

BTW why so hate for chelsea?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2012)

Oh dear.
**** off


----------



## ico (May 20, 2012)

Incredible stuff. Congrats Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2012)

I can affoard a laugh at SPurs though


----------



## Krow (May 20, 2012)

Amazing match. Robben fluffed it. Congrats Chelsea.


----------



## iinfi (May 20, 2012)

lol ... someone has become the first in London club to win the CL .... hahaha
we won it ugly but we won it .... where r the arse fans now?? LOL
i said it since Jan ... and we won it ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2012)

Literally the first time I have seen a player not participating in the final kit up to pick the trophy.The legend of big man knows no bounds.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 20, 2012)

man... munich were unlucky...
will have to hand it to cashley, he was good

but munich... sad
chelsea won without playing football.. nice



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Literally the first time I have seen a player not participating in the final kit up to pick the trophy.The legend of big man knows no bounds.



i literally have no words to describe this arse


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2012)

Feck off haters!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2012)

*okayface.com/okay-face.jpg


----------



## ajai5777 (May 20, 2012)

This is called destiny..
*BLUE IS THE COLOUR*


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 20, 2012)

amazing game..just came back after watching it....absolute stunner....chelsea were very defensive in the beginning but its good to see an epl team winning...congrats chelsea....



iinfi said:


> lol ... someone has become the first in London club to win the CL .... hahaha
> we won it ugly but we won it .... where r the arse fans now?? LOL
> i said it since Jan ... and we won it ....



have to give it to you...u had faith & you called it...well guessed...


----------



## Krow (May 20, 2012)

Well guessed?  As usual iinfi was talking crap. He himself didn't believe it. 

But match was amazing since 83 mins. Before that it was crap.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 20, 2012)

Tottenham


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 20, 2012)

The Last 45 Mins of match was great . And Last My Team Wins . CHELSEA . Blue Is the Color. 

Hurray For Drogba ' s 88th min equalizer.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 20, 2012)

So many 'fans' coming out :O


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> man... munich were unlucky...
> 
> chelsea won without playing football.. nice


This



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i literally have no words to describe this arse


and this


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2012)

The thought of John Terry putting on shin pads just to lift trophy amuses me


----------



## iinfi (May 20, 2012)

Krow said:


> Well guessed?  As usual iinfi was talking crap. He himself didn't believe it.



eat  now now now .... now now



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The thought of John Terry putting on shin pads just to lift trophy amuses me



the name "arsenal football club" is a joke ... it sud be arsenal ltd. they way arsenal fight to get to the KO in the CL and position 2,3,4 in the league makes me


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The thought of John Terry putting on shin pads just to lift trophy amuses me



You would have a problem if he went out there wearing a tuxedo. For the record, Ivanovic, Meireles and Ramires ALSO wore the team colours so as to not appear different to the team. But I can understand, the word TEAM hardly makes sense to you, having seen your bunch of rag-tag players who have one good season and jump ship to Citeh every year. So, yeah, your  opinion is, as usual, borne of bitterness and jealousy. You really are a bundle of joy to have around. 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> man... munich were unlucky...
> will have to hand it to cashley, he was good
> 
> but munich... sad
> chelsea won without playing football.. nice



LOL!!! Defending is an art. So is 'shooting on target'. 

Bitter much? Having trouble facing the reality of a potless season? 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i literally have no words to describe this arse



Try 'Roy Keane', 'Wayne Rooney, 'Ryan Giggs'. 



Piyush said:


> This
> 
> 
> and this



For you, ^ THIS. That means, read the above replies.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2012)

Fan of mercenaries bounded only by money lecturing on team spirit  *static.redcafe.net/images/smilies/houllier.gif


----------



## iinfi (May 20, 2012)

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/60356000/jpg/_60356226_60355757.jpg

VVS Laxman of Chelsea ... true legend .... 
he is the sole reason y arses are trophy-less for almost a decade now ..u v a chance now btw....
arse business club

nxt is club world cup ... where is it this time??

now do we go thru qualifiers like 4th placed team or we goto group stages directly?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2012)

^Wasn't Torres going to win it in your script?
Talking of mercenaries...
 Torres seeks Chelsea talks | Chelsea News, Fixtures, Results, Transfers | Sky Sports


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fan of mercenaries bounded only by money lecturing on team spirit  *static.redcafe.net/images/smilies/houllier.gif



Most of the players in our team have been here for over 5 years. As for you........  

Stick that up your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2012)

Shame we can't pay 200k to every cnut like CFC.You lot can't even pay 100k out of your own pocket but Abramovich can.


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Y
> Try 'Roy Keane', 'Wayne Rooney, 'Ryan Giggs'.


Sure
I can use them without any hesitation


----------



## iinfi (May 20, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^Wasn't Torres going to win it in your script?



u still cant digest it .. can u ??? LOL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Shame we can't pay 200k to every cnut like CFC.You lot can't even pay 100k out of your own pocket but Abramovich can.



You pay Diaby at twice the market rate. Your argument is invalid. 



Piyush said:


> Sure
> I can use them without any hesitation



You really don't have a clue, do you? Read up and come back. Plashtick.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2012)

Not really.We wouldn't pay unproven youngsters more than they are worth if it wasn't for scummy clubs with deep pockets who can't develop their own players, lurking around.


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Y
> You really don't have a clue, do you? Read up and come back. Plashtick.



either you have mistaken me as a Man Utd fan or I really have no idea what you were talking about


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Not really.We wouldn't pay unproven youngsters more than they are worth if it wasn't for scummy clubs with deep pockets who can't develop their own players, lurking around.



And you have a long list of academy players populating your first team? Do tell.
Most of your academy graduates move on to other clubs, not unlike us. Arsene ain't pulling out gems from out of his arse, is he? AOC was the latest of a long list of youngsters that you lot pick up from lower league clubs. Walcott, Nasri, Song, Flamini etc.

Get off your high horse and step away from the moral ground (whatever that means). You'v got a massive stack of cash, we're bankrolled by a Russian billionaire, blah-de-blah-de-blah. It's getting boring now. 




Piyush said:


> either you have mistaken me as a Man Utd fan or I really have no idea what you were talking about



I pick option one.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2012)

The point still stands about us having to pay more because of scummy clubs snooping around our young talents,bought or otherwise, because they can't develop their own.
But whatever.

Geoff Shreeves part 2.
[YOUTUBE]EcWTf3QVmvs[/YOUTUBE]


*p.twimg.com/AtXHeGICMAAEvMi.jpg
Embarrassing turnout


----------



## Jripper (May 21, 2012)

Chelsea fans cheer victory parade - YouTube

This doesn't look that embarassing now does it? All a matter of perspective.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2012)

Doesn't make the picture any less funny


----------



## Jripper (May 21, 2012)

Like I said. Its all a matter of perspective and time


----------



## axes2t2 (May 21, 2012)

Breaking News: Chelsea fans have signed a 1-year extension to remain at the club after being strongly linked to Man City.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Breaking News: Chelsea fans have signed a 1-year extension to remain at the club after being strongly linked to Man City.



 

@Klaw 

seriously defending is an art.. If that was defending then harry's mom could defend better

geoff shreeves... lol.. the look on freidel's face


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2012)

Haters out in full force, I see. 

No matter, WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS.... OF EUROPE!!!!!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Haters out in full force, I see.
> 
> No matter, WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS.... OF EUROPE!!!!!!



yeah you are but dont disrespect football by calling that defending,it was bayern's fault that they did not score


----------



## Jripper (May 21, 2012)

I think it was indeed the same team that defended against barca with 10 men at their home ground(and yes by defending I mean defending). A little lucky maybe. But that bit of luck is necessary and long overdue. I don't remember anyone complaining when things didn't go our way in all the previous campaigns,so the luck in this years campaign is long overdue.
I agree the performance in the final was a bit unconvincing, but with so many players out and defenders in the match playing a final straight after hamstring injuries, I'm sure you would not have seen a samuel+lucio defence out there. And taking the whole campaign into consideration,we deserved it. plain and simple.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2012)

dont bring the barca match into this , the defending done by chelsea in the final was no art
it was all last ditch tackles and lunges, there were gaping holes in defence
you didnt have players, no doubt, but dont call the defending in final good. you'lll got lucky


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2012)

^ The final was more of a challenge with half our first-team missing.


----------



## Jripper (May 21, 2012)

@ssk did you miss these lines??

"I agree the performance in the final was a bit unconvincing, but with so many players out and defenders in the match playing a final straight after hamstring injuries, I'm sure you would not have seen a samuel+lucio defence out there. "

I suggest you read this again


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2012)

remove the bit  and the line is perfect


----------



## Jripper (May 21, 2012)

Thats the most you are getting out of me  And I say bit taking into consideration all the other factors mentioned after. So I think its a pretty apt concoction.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2012)

I'm tempted to put up the Haterz Gonna Hate GIF here, but my company Internet won't allow me.


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2012)

Chelsea is defensive squad. No wonder it didn't work out with AVB. The players' best bet was to defend and get a goal or two on the counter.

I think the Napoli game was the toughest. Credit to them for winning 4-1.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2012)

^ That's more like it.

Mata is our only source of any creativity. We are loaded with defensive midfielders - Essien, Mikel, Romeu - and goalscoring ones - Lampard, Meireles, Ramires. But there is no player we can rely on to keep the ball and circulate it. I expect that to be addressed this summer. We already have a few coming in, stepping up from the reserves and coming back from loans - Kakuta, De Bruyne, Marin, Swift, Piazon, Davila etc. All young and hungry. If we can get someone like Modric, we'll be set for a new era.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/roguestriker/musicalchairs.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (May 21, 2012)

What if England wins the Euros ?

:O


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2012)

^ Woy for Liverpool, then?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2012)

Montpellier have won the French league.Their title is worth 10 times Man City's.Credit to them for doing it the right way.


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Montpellier have won the French league.Their title is worth 10 times Man City's.Credit to them for doing it the right way.



Agreed. Fantastic achievement despite PSG's financial doping.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 21, 2012)

Psg will eventually win


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2012)

Sad, but true.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2012)

After a certain level of spending by the competition you can't win no matter how good the management is.For that reason I have developed respect for Ferguson,even though he has spent big on occasion but Utd. make sh1tloads of money.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2012)

Face the reality. It's a business.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2012)

Really?You will cease to exist in a business after making big losses every year like Chelsea and City.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2012)

^ Much bigger clubs are up to their necks in debt. What's more dangerous? Losses of 50M or debts of 500+M?

Atletico Madrid, Real Madrid, Barcelona, Manchester United, to name a few.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2012)

Losses of 50m accumulate in a huge sum over the years.You would have been 800 million in debt if you played by the rules of a business.But you can enter a cheat code and all the debt is gone...


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2012)

Cheeskisteakskijimmyski and boom! You get $1,000,000,000!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2012)

Rules of the business? Last time I checked, takeover of another business is well within the rules. And when that happens, the new owner is entitled to run the business the way he likes. To whip it into shape, the first thing is to clear the debt. We might have done a Leeds if not for the Russian revolution.

The Glazers did the opposite. They bought a money-making venture, used it to obtain loans and saddled all the debt onto the club. That's one way to run it. Or you could look at Portsmouth.

Even Arsenal has a majority shareholder, I hear? Silent Stan? Maybe you've heard of how the board is lining up its pockets with the revenue generated by the club without actually putting anything back into it. Or maybe you've also heard of Wenger bemoaning the lack of funds, saying that if he had money he would gladly spend it?

Fact is, we broke the duopoly in the English game. We didn't tell the Arses to go and build a new stadium and divert all funds towards repayment.



Krow said:


> Cheeskisteakskijimmyski and boom! You get $1,000,000,000!



Goddammit!!! Must install Age of Empires II as soon as I get back home today.


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2012)

I wonder what will happen to Arsenal if Usmanov gets 30% shares and takes a place on the board. Will anyone be able to stop him from bankrolling the club?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2012)

^ And if that happens, would you still run home crying that the other rich kids got new toys and you didn't? Would Arsenal refuse the investment on 'moral grounds'? No one in their right mind would do that. So why crib coz it happened to us and not to you, eh?


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2012)

Too many ifs in that. Besides mine was a hypothetical question. Stan Kroenke would not allow bankrolling I'm guessing.

The problem with sugar daddies is that once they are in trouble, the club is doomed. Chelsea should have own income to fall back on in case Abramovich goes bankrupt. Footballing revenue is low, player fees, wages are high. What sense does that make?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2012)

^ That is what the club is trying to achieve. That is what Kenyon kept blabbering about all the time - breakeven. The firing of managers every other year is the only thing that is keeping us from achieving that. A lot of high-earners will be leaving now anyways, so we'll be in good stead if we can manage the transition with a capable manager for 3-4 years.

And that is also why we're trying to get a new stadium of 55K+ capacity.


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2012)

You lot will definitely be better able to pay for the stadium. Won't be a 20-year loan repayment scheme like ours.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2012)

^ The main advantage would be the increased gate receipts, plus we may even have a sponsor for the naming rights. It would go a long way towards self-sustainability. Add to that the current crop of youngsters in the reserves and youth team, who MUST be given a chance.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2012)

Krow said:


> I wonder what will happen to Arsenal if Usmanov gets 30% shares and takes a place on the board. Will anyone be able to stop him from bankrolling the club?



30% figure is not significant.He will have access to some account details etc. But it's upto KSE to invite him on the board or not.The official stance of the supporters trust is that both the shareholders should work together.I don't think the supporters or Wenger will be pleased with sugardaddy ethics at the club which isn't possible anyway till Kroenke is there.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 21, 2012)

*distilleryimage0.instagram.com/f86145e4a25f11e1989612313815112c_7.jpg


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ The main advantage would be the increased gate receipts, plus we may even have a sponsor for the naming rights. It would go a long way towards self-sustainability. Add to that the current crop of youngsters in the reserves and youth team, who MUST be given a chance.


We'll see how Chelsea's youth policy works out.







Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 30% figure is not significant.He will have access to some account details etc. But it's upto KSE to invite him on the board or not.The official stance of the supporters trust is that both the shareholders should work together.I don't think the supporters or Wenger will be pleased with sugardaddy ethics at the club which isn't possible anyway till Kroenke is there.


True that. As of now, we have enough cash to spend on good players. Plus we will clear a lot of deadwood this summer, so we can offer better pay packets.

I'm going to play FIFA and bring Wesley effing Sneijder to Arsenal.


----------



## iinfi (May 21, 2012)

CL - Win
Comm Shield - Win
super cup - Win
club world cup ...(long travel) - Win
EPL- ^^ lose 2-3 points ... 
Euro = 0 x 0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2012)

Bellend of the Season 2011-12


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2012)

> I interviewed a guy for a bus driver position earlier.
> 
> "So," I said. "You've been working as a parade bus driver for the past 7 years?"
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (May 22, 2012)

Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]xYe2omRbsws[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]4k8hsKR-pM4[/youtube]


----------



## axes2t2 (May 22, 2012)

Anyone doing the fantasy football for Euros ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2012)

Drogba is leaving Chelsea. 



> I am readying myself for a great leap into the unknown. It will be another adventure.


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2012)

If Robben had scored that penalty, he could have very well left as a villain. But this is the best way to leave to be honest.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2012)

^ Exactly. He has redeemed himself for that 2008 final.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 22, 2012)

capello linked to liverpool job now...interesting times ahead..so now we have 3 contenders- martinez,avb & capello...


----------



## iinfi (May 22, 2012)

Krow said:


> If Robben had scored that penalty, he could have very well left as a villain.



ohhh....

Robin van Persie will stay at Arsenal and reject Manchester City claim Emirates insiders - Steve Stammers opinion - Steve Stammers - Mirror Online

the joke has begun .... lets start a new thread to keep a watch on arsenal summer transfer ....

Burji Pav

and  .... Drogba leavinggggg ...
*2.bp.blogspot.com/-Yy1dgyh2dmY/TXhDvmjpS9I/AAAAAAAAmxg/WJ9X3Ij0PvA/s1600/Baby-Crying.jpg

how can we beat barca now? we need robben back .... 

it all started here ...

[youtube]6cyxs41lvJo[/youtube]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2012)

@Orbinho

Arsenal’s record against Chelsea with Drogba playing was W1 D3 L10, but in his absence Arsenal won three, drew two & lost none.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 23, 2012)

If RVP decides to leave I hope he goes to Juventus.
_____________________________________________

Almunia is going

*i.imgur.com/5tLpZ.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2012)

Arsenal have announced an open-top bus parade to celebrate Didier Drogba's departure from Chelsea. 

True story. 

-----

Emotional Didier Drogba says now is the right time to leave Chelsea | Football | The Guardian



			
				Didier Drogba said:
			
		

> "I would come back and cut the grass here if they asked me to..."



L.E.G.E.N.D.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 23, 2012)

Drogba's son is an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2012)

Where is Drogba heading to now?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2012)

^ China probably.


----------



## Krow (May 23, 2012)

Xixier Xogba

Xucking Xisgvace


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2012)

Like I said, feck off, haters.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2012)

德罗巴是一个潜水的阴户


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2012)

^ Use it as your signature. Or just use the last part.


----------



## iinfi (May 23, 2012)

*i54.tinypic.com/ng9j4j.jpg

Wenger's reaction to Drogba's goal .....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2012)

^ Sh*tting bricks, the lot of them. No wonder they're called Arses.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 23, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Sh*tting bricks, the lot of them. No wonder they're called Arses.



Yup and john Terry is eating it

*www.championsleague.ca/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/john-terry-slip.jpg


----------



## iinfi (May 23, 2012)

Didier Drogba ensures Chelsea will be viewed differently after his display in the Champions League final - Telegraph

comments on the net 

Didier leaves Chelsea having scored 157 goals in 341 appearances. He is the club's fourth all-time highest scorer, his 34 goals in European competition is a Chelsea record by 10 goals and his nine strikes in nine cup finals has contributed immensely to the most successful period in the club's history.
He won three Premier League titles, four FA Cups, two Carling Cups and now, in the most dramatic and glorious of circumstances, the Champions League. He has been named Chelsea's Player of the Year and Players' Player of the Year and won the Premier League Golden Boot twice.
The man responsible for the equalising goal that kept us in the Champions League final as well as the scorer of the make-or-break penalty that confirmed Chelsea as European Champions for the first time in our history. Thank you Drogba for making our dreams come true! Legend.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 23, 2012)

Drogba, for all the credit he is getting(deserved), has a poor return in the league.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 24, 2012)

wow...this eden hazard saga is getting interesting....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2012)

So far he has dropped hints about going to City,Utd. Arsenal Chelsea and Real while still playing for Lille.
Must be fun to have around your club


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2012)

Arses still can't stop hating Drogba. Bitter cvnts.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 24, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Arses still can't stop hating Drogba. Bitter cvnts.



lol..where did that come from???

i agree...eden hazard kind of sounds like a media whore...maybe he is trying to get more money out of the clubs or something...i don't see how utd & arsenal will afford his wages..but then never know...we will find out next week acc to the agent


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 24, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Arses still can't stop hating Drogba. Bitter cvnts.



chill man. let it be. he was good as a player but as a person


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2012)

^ As a person? Single-handedly rebuilding the Ivory Coast not good enough for you?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 24, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> chill man. let it be. he was good as a player but as a person



ulta bola 

AND

Barton banned for 12 games


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 24, 2012)

i heard drogba has done a lot of social work back home...so there is no doubt about his nature...its just some of his on pitch stuff...but then in comparison to today's standards of on pitch behaviour...he is still better off...


----------



## iinfi (May 24, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> i heard drogba has done a lot of social work back home...so there is no doubt about his nature...its just some of his on pitch stuff...but then in comparison to today's standards of on pitch behaviour...he is still better off...



finally common sense prevails ....


----------



## Krow (May 25, 2012)

iinfi said:


> finally common sense prevails ....



Look who's talking about common sense.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 25, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ As a person? Single-handedly rebuilding the Ivory Coast not good enough for you?



misinterpreted. no questioning his good social work.

what i meant was- let me put it more clearly,
his ethics/morals while playing


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2012)

^ While playing is a different matter, then. And up till the end of this season, he had stopped his diving antics. Against Barca it was more of a necessity to disrupt the flow of their game (play-acting, not diving).


----------



## Krow (May 25, 2012)

Ill be rooting for Germany at the Euro 2012. Can't stand the Madrid/Barca divers


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2012)

^ Germany for me, too.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 25, 2012)

Cmon Engerland !!!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2012)

France


----------



## axes2t2 (May 25, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/dIt8t.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2012)

^ Leaving so soon?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2012)

1.Anyone can make up that rumor.
2.He is still there on Arsenal.com modelling the new kit(unlike Cesc and Clichy)
3.I don't give a sh1t if he goes or not.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2012)

^ 3. - ORLY?


----------



## iinfi (May 25, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 3.I don't give a sh1t if he goes or not.



hahahahaha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2012)

After last few summers-yes.


----------



## iinfi (May 25, 2012)

BBC Sport - Sepp Blatter wants penalty shoot-out alternative

Cech has improved when it comes to saving penalties and Chelsea won on penalties .. Blatter & Beckenbauer cant handle that .... hahaha now they want that removed ..... wat a moron .... 
its been in talk for several years now .. never discussed so seriously .... ROTFL ...



> What was there before penalty shoot-outs?
> Before shoot-outs were introduced in 1970, drawn games went to either a replay, lots were drawn or they were decided by a coin toss - in the 1968 European Championship semi-final, Italy beat Soviet Union on a coin toss


they are going to go back to this ... computers deciding who wins ??...


----------



## axes2t2 (May 25, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 1.Anyone can make up that rumor.
> *2.He is still there on Arsenal.com modelling the new kit(unlike Cesc and Clichy)*
> 3.I don't give a sh1t if he goes or not.





*i.imgur.com/Q7vdv.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 25, 2012)

Enter the site and you will see him,Jack and Ox.There are 2 promotional photos they are using.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-7DNhUdqDVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iinfi (May 26, 2012)

@axes2t2 nice one



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Enter the site and you will see him,Jack and Ox.There are 2 promotional photos they are using.



u sud consider playing for assam football club


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2012)

Ok...


----------



## iinfi (May 26, 2012)

another one ...
Sagna confident Van Persie will stay - Premier League, Football - Belfasttelegraph.co.uk

and finally ....
*www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/multimedia/dynamic/00176/ronaldojumper_176771g.jpg

Arsene Wenger: “I will not change approach”  Perez Shilton

old one ..still hilarious ...

i am confident that arses will win the double nxt season ....

*eskema.org/qbn/wenger-psb-eskema-4.jpg

*i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/tienlunghandsome/wenger_funny.jpg

*img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00014/arsene_wenger_sumo_w_14242a.jpg

but the whole world knws ... wenger will have the last laugh ...
as arsenal will win the CL someday ... jus by showing profits in their balance sheets ...


----------



## Krow (May 27, 2012)

So Germany minus bayern Munich got twatted 5-3 by Switzerland with Senderos


----------



## iinfi (May 27, 2012)

i will be supporting ivory coast in this euros .


----------



## TheSloth (May 27, 2012)

Krow said:


> So Germany minus bayern Munich got twatted 5-3 by Switzerland with Senderos



pardon,i couldn't understand what u r saying.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 27, 2012)

iinfi said:


> i will be supporting ivory coast in this euros .



I am supporting Japan.


----------



## iinfi (May 28, 2012)

@Krow: dont pardon him ... it can be very dangerous ..


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 28, 2012)

eden hazard has finally made up his mind acc to his twitter page...the rumour is he is headed to chelsea...



> Eden hazard ‏@hazardeden10
> 
> good afternoon guys. i made up my mind. see you later. thanks



good times ahead


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2012)

Footballing prostitute


----------



## iinfi (May 28, 2012)

fixing has hit italian league ..... soon it will come to english and CL football .... 
blatter FTW


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2012)

iinfi said:


> fixing has hit italian league ..... soon it will come to english and CL football ....
> blatter FTW



It has already come to CL football with Chelsea winning....


----------



## iinfi (May 28, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It has already come to CL football with Chelsea winning....



hahaha .that was ur last hope .... wat wud u say abt barca winning twice ... hahahaha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2012)

That they happen to be the best team of the generation?


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 28, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Footballing prostitute



i swear to god...this is getting ridiculous.....will it be a first that a player has announced his signing on twitter before the club...??


----------



## iinfi (May 28, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> i swear to god...this is getting ridiculous.....will it be a first that a player has announced his signing on twitter before the club...??



yes ... twitter is faster than light ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It has already come to CL football with Chelsea winning....



But of course. Jog on.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2012)

I was just trolling iinfu.You just got lucky.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2012)

*twitter.com/#!/hazardeden10

HE IS COMING TO CHELSEA!!! 



> I'm signing for the champion's league winner.





Hmm.... but the rat didn't mention WHICH YEAR.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2012)

Twat!Chelsea acting as cvnt magnets again.

Funny thing here is that he is dictating the transfer and not Chelsea 

Robert Mugabe reveals he's a Chelsea fan following Champions League win | Metro.co.uk


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 29, 2012)

finally the hazard saga is over....


----------



## Krow (May 29, 2012)

Clubs are stooges of players and their agents these days.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Twat!Chelsea acting as cvnt magnets again.
> 
> Funny thing here is that he is dictating the transfer and not Chelsea
> 
> Robert Mugabe reveals he's a Chelsea fan following Champions League win | Metro.co.uk



Arses signed anyone recently? Won anything recently? Find something to make you happy, ya bitter man.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2012)

78 million pounds for Hazard over 5 years.That's just obscene.Financial doping at its worst.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2012)

^ Pray tell you how you arrived at that figure. Also tell me how much Arses Inc. are paying towards Hazard's transfer cost and salary. 

Unbelievablement. 

As per the norm, Arses feeling bitter about a player who actually attended a game at their stadium but chose to sign for another club. Y U FLIRT WITH ME AND MARRY HIM?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2012)

Chelsea&rsquo;s rebuilding grows with £78m Eden Hazard signing - Telegraph
That must be more money than the 2 bit club has ever made.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2012)

^ How cute. You actually believe everything the press says. i wonder how you feel on reading this, then:

Theo Walcott set for Arsenal talks after Euro 2012 | Mail Online


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2012)

Reports about Hazard's transfer fee and excessive wage demands have been consistent since last summer.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2012)

And to think, at one point Arsenal were in the race to sign him. Wenger must have fainted when he heard those demands. 

Oh, and people (Arses generally) conveniently overlook the CL earnings plus TV revenue (total of approx. 100M GBP) we EARNED this season. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chelsea&rsquo;s rebuilding grows with £78m Eden Hazard signing - Telegraph
> That must be more money than the 2 bit club has ever made.





> Wow. £78m is an awful lot of money.
> 
> So how has Jason reached the magic £78m figure? Well, there's the £35.3m transfer fee. Then there's the five-year contract worth £9m a year and then there's the £6m fee for his agent John Bico.
> 
> ...



And you believed him. Calling Seven Dwarfs to check if Dopey is missing.  

Also you can take that 2 bit jibe and shove it up your... that's right... Arse.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 29, 2012)

maybe a repost ?

*i.imgur.com/syBet.jpg

resized


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2012)

^ resiiiiiiiize!!!!!!!

And for everyone who thought Terry was being an Arse, lookie here:

*cdn0.sbnation.com/fan_shot_images/255242/At-zOYyCEAAw-Hn.jpg

So you can shove that in your you-know-what as well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 29, 2012)

Always knew it.Top lad,that JT bloke.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2012)

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/554725_438534142832287_355700751115627_1682299_1637169269_n.jpg

i think the comparison is quite apt


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (May 29, 2012)

Man Utd really need Kagawa....hope the deal is done asap.


----------



## iinfi (May 30, 2012)

Hazard looks like a good signing ..but we knw how good chaps from french leagues turn out to be in the end ....

Chelsea-bound Eden Hazard, 21, was once caught on camera eating a burger outside the stadium where a Belgium match in which he had been substituted was still going on.

bacche ko bhuka marega kya??


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 30, 2012)

READ THIS
Hulk deal '90 per cent' complete as Chelsea prepare to wrap up transfer for highly-regarded Porto striker - Telegraph


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 30, 2012)

chelsea has been chasing hulk for a while now...meanwhile rumour acc to the toi is that drogba is in talks with madrid & dzeko is slated to go to munich


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2012)

Drogs will probably move to China. Hell, he can play in Timbucktoo if he wants. He will always be a legend here.


----------



## Krow (May 30, 2012)

At this rate, our best chance in the transfer market is to buy Montpelier's players.  We can afford them for sure.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2012)

^ Go on. You might unearth another Chamakh.


----------



## Krow (May 30, 2012)

^Much much better than 50m for Torres and 30m for Shevchenko, considering the end result.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 30, 2012)

BBC Sport - Brendan Rodgers set to take charge at Liverpool
Going to get the same cold reception Hodgson got.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 30, 2012)

Guys,just give me a brief review of all the transfer rumours related to arsenal. . .been detouched from football over a month now. .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 30, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Guys,just give me a brief review of all the transfer rumours related to arsenal. . .been detouched from football over a month now. .


 

here you go


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 30, 2012)

What do you mean man?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 30, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> What do you mean man?


Only concrete link is M'Vila.Other names linked are Giroud,Clint Dempsey and Mapou Yanga-Mbiwa.Can't see anything happening until after Euros.

On the other hand you have the RvP situation and some doubts over Theo and Song being here for the next season.

All in all,not a lot happening at the moment.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 30, 2012)

M villa and dempsey should b a good signing. .thanks for d info .


----------



## iinfi (May 30, 2012)

in August we will see this news:
Arsenal to sign David Beckham on a free transfer.

Wenger: He is a great lad with a treeeffic attitude and fits perfectly into the team ... he is a guy who i v always wanted to work with


----------



## axes2t2 (May 30, 2012)

Beckham has trained with Arsenal before.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 30, 2012)

iinfi said:


> in August we will see this news:
> Arsenal to sign David Beckham on a free transfer.
> 
> Wenger: He is a great lad with a treeeffic attitude and fits perfectly into the team ... he is a guy who i v always wanted to work with



That's Harry's lines.


----------



## mitraark (May 30, 2012)

Chelsea going all the way . Marko Marin mid season , Hazard , talks of Hulk and even Pep. 

Wow. Now i don't know whether to be happy or concerned. Although , not a take on Torres , he hasn't been up the mark , yes , but we still have him , and with DROGBA leaving, he will get more chances.


----------



## iinfi (May 31, 2012)

next season will be the season of The Torres .... we will win the EPL & FA Cup nxt season .... 
and the Club world cup and the Super Cup


----------



## ajai5777 (May 31, 2012)

Reports are coming in that Hulk is in talks with chelsea. Man city have reacted and are talking to Ironman and Thor.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2012)

^ Arsenal, meanwhile, are talking to Loki. And Baingan. And Kaddu. Tamatar was demanding too much in wages, so they'll probably sign Batata on a free transfer


----------



## axes2t2 (May 31, 2012)

RVP junior and VDV junior

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m18b8lRLIP1rquh4lo1_500.jpg


----------



## Krow (May 31, 2012)

If Chelsea and Man City both want a player, who do you think he will go to? Both have bottomless pits of cash and have bought enough trophies too. So which one does a player choose?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Arsenal, meanwhile, are talking to Loki. And Baingan. And Kaddu. Tamatar was demanding too much in wages, so they'll probably sign Batata on a free transfer


Don't get our hopes up!!!



Krow said:


> If Chelsea and Man City both want a player, who do you think he will go to? Both have bottomless pits of cash and have bought enough trophies too. So which one does a player choose?



London>>>>>>>Manchester.So Chavs.

Thomas Vermaelen wants to stay at Arsenal until he retires - Mirror Online


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 31, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Don't get our hopes up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man... Does he lack ambition...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2012)

Paul Lambert quits Norwich after furious row over Villa job | The Sun |Sport|Football
Lambert going for the Villa job.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Thomas Vermaelen wants to stay at Arsenal until he retires - Mirror Online



Wait till Man Citeh turn up with the intention of pairing him up with Kompany in their defence.


----------



## iinfi (May 31, 2012)

BBC Sport - Romelu Lukaku felt no joy at Chelsea's Champions League win
rank pathetic player


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2012)

Young talent goes to Chelsea to die.He was one of the best emerging strikers in the world.


----------



## mitraark (May 31, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Young talent goes to Chelsea to die.He was one of the best emerging strikers in the world.



Very true. They have become frustrated , they aren't even hiding it to the media. Lukaku , Sturridge , McEachran all should be loaned out i suppose , otherwise they will just we wasted idle at Chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2012)

Conformation that we are in for M'Vila.He just went off injured.
If he misses the Euros at least Rennes' tactic of driving his price up will fail.


----------



## Krow (Jun 1, 2012)

Chelsea's financial self-sufficience.  38m for Hulk.

And chavs talking about earning 100m from CL, just read the figure is around 50m euros. You lot will be self sufficient by 2872 AD.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2012)

FFP?What FFP?
Newcastle finished over Chelsea based on great scouting and coaching.But thanks to obscene financial doping it anoints to nothing next season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2012)

It's not just the CL earnings, you arses. It's also the increased share of TV revenue and gate receipts. And the prestige of being the FIRST CL winners from London. 

And besides, whatever we spend, what's it to you? You have a massive pile of cash. Why don't you go and watch over it? Sorry-arses hiding your board's greed under the guise of "fair play".


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lampard out


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2012)

200+ million spent since last January.I am sure the money from CL win covers that.Hell,the winning money couldn't even cover Hazard!It's Abramovic's personal money again not Chelsea's.
Self sufficient by 2009


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2012)

^ You're self sufficient. Enjoy.


----------



## Krow (Jun 1, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> It's not just the CL earnings, you arses. It's also the increased share of TV revenue and gate receipts


What about bonuses paid to players and staff? Gate receipt revenue is hardly a big figure, considering your relatively small stadium. 100 mil doesn't add up.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2012)

^ £47.8m for winning the CL, £9m as per PL place, MINIMUM £20-£25m guaranteed next season for CL participation, add to that the gate receipts and domestic TV revenue. Savvy?

But best of all, we get to call ourselves Champions of Europe.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 1, 2012)

chelsea will be a real threat next season....i think their defensive football technique will be a thing in the past...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2012)

> At £32M, £38M and £8M, Hazard, Hulk and Marin have cost Chelsea a mere £2M more than Carroll, Henderson and Downing.



True story, bruv.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 1, 2012)

[youtube]mw6MYwokbhU[/youtube]

wtf is this???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2012)

The irony here is the latter 3 resulted from the purchase of the monumental flop that is Torres.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2012)

^ Can't classify as flop yet. Still got time on his side (a bit like Carroll, but Carroll is prolly an overpriced English donkey). What about Diaby, Denilson, Rosicknote etc? Highly paid chumps better known to the club physio than the teammates. 
Earning money for doing nothing? All first team players and not reserves/youth? Check and check. 

Besides, if I were to classify flops I'd put the entire Arse medical team in there. 

At least Torres still contributes with assists and shirt sales. 

-----

Drogba, Kalou & Bosingwa released. Wages better spent on players who can have a positive impact (Hazard, Hulk). 

-----

Van Der Wiel on his way, it seems. That's the RB position sorted, then.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 1, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> .... monumental flop that is Torres.



he won us the Champions League ... u want to see it again??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 1, 2012)

^ Of course he does! He can't stop thinking about US ever since that night in Munich.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2012)

For a guy who won you the CL he looked pretty sad afterwards.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 1, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> For a guy who won you the CL he looked pretty sad afterwards.



its quest for success & silverware along with work satisfaction which drives us at Chelsea FC.... we are not a business house ..we dont just earn our money and go home ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2012)

iinfi said:


> its quest for success & silverware along with work satisfaction which drives us at Chelsea FC.... we are not a business house ..we dont just earn our money and go home ...


 @ earning money.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2012)

Chelsea can piss off. And so can every club funded by billionaires. Bring your own money, parasites.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2012)

^


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm hearing Drogba is coming to Delhi for some celebrity match. Rumour or truth?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2012)

Krow said:


> I'm hearing Drogba is coming to Delhi for some celebrity match. Rumour or truth?



i think it's for the pepsi t20 football thing.. i might be wrong


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2012)

^ Yes he is. For that Pepsi T20 thingy.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 2, 2012)

arse fans are the biggest jokers in the world .... ooooppps .. they mite jus win the CL jus by showing profits ... LOL


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2012)

^ That's the day they're waiting for.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 2, 2012)

So which channel will be showing Euro 2012 in India?

Nani ponders Manchester United exit | Mail Online
Nani Pondering Old Trafford exit,hope this does not happen


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2012)

^ NEO Sports.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanx,wish ESPN got the rights,then I could have watched it in HD


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2012)

The NEO sports logo sucks, much like Zee sports. Needs rebranding.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2012)

^ I'm more concerned about the pre-match panel they'll have. Please, no Yindians. They can't even pronounce players' names correctly.


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2012)

^iinfi should apply.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 2, 2012)

Rodgers to Pool, Lambert to Villa.

Spare a thought for Swansea and Norwich.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Will be funny if someone pronounces his name as 'Dogbra'.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 2, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Please, no Yindians. They can't even pronounce players' names correctly.


Yup,I am sure not one can do it correctly 
Seriously,please stop with the "Yindian" generalisations.It's ignorant and childish.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 2, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^iinfi should apply.



sure thanks 


Euro 2012 Live Online | Free Official UEFA Euro 2012 Live Streaming in India| iStream 

is this official?? cant believe it until it actually starts streaming!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 2, 2012)

kagawa facing permit issues...lol...this is really sad


----------



## iinfi (Jun 2, 2012)

Shanghai Shenhua owner Zhu Junb starts himself with Nicolas Anelka

Read more: Shanghai Shenhua owner Zhu Junb starts himself with Nicolas Anelka | Metro.co.uk


----------



## Piyush (Jun 2, 2012)

Rodger: C'mon guys we gonna win this one
Team: Roger that!!!


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> kagawa facing permit issues...lol...this is really sad



I'm really worried,they have not managed to finalise even one deal till now


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 3, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Will be funny if someone pronounces his name as 'Dogbra'.



lol. Many years ago,i don't remember which year,on dd1(now dd national)one match was live,in half time,show host and guest were discussing about game,they were refering Anelka as Anleka. First i thought by mistake they said but then they continuously used anleka word 4-5 times.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 3, 2012)

i heard sony six is telecasting all football friendly games...is it true...damn you tata sky...england won 1-0 against belgium..anyone got to see hazard??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Yup,I am sure not one can do it correctly
> Seriously,please stop with the "Yindian" generalisations.It's ignorant and childish.



Maybe not all Yindians, but the ones they choose to put on television certainly could use some practice in identifying players and pronouncing their names correctly.
I'm sure you'd love it if someone were to pronounce Eboue as 'A-BOY' or 'E-BOO' or 'E-BOOWEE'.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you never heard a player's name being massacred while watching a Spanish/Arabic stream? Even the PL commentators get it wrong in every other game.
Haha those stoopid Britards.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2012)

^ Ahh yes. Andy Gray and BosWINGA comes to mind. 
I don't know, maybe it's a cultural stereotype but us Indians are very poor at pronouncing foreign names. Or maybe I've heard all the wrong ones. But having them on the analysis team.... Please, NO. 

Don't quite remember which tournament it was, ESPN had some ex-pro from Goa. De Rossi was sent off for an elbow and he kept harping on it ALL the time, as if nothing else had happened during the 90 minutes. Also, they had that pretty girl doing the presenter's role and she actually did better (!). Sunil Chhetri on the CL broadcasts hardly covered himself in glory. So, yeah, I'm a bit skeptical about local pundits/commentators.


----------



## Krow (Jun 3, 2012)

^Meh. Standards will improve soon. Wait and watch.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2012)

^  Yeah, riiiiiight.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 3, 2012)

Euro 2012: Gary Cahill ruled out with fractured jaw

Liverpool's Martin Kelly has been called up as his replacement, the Football Association have confirmed.

BBC Sport - Euro 2012: Cesare Prandelli has no problem if Italy withdraw


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 3, 2012)

The commentators on sony pix just say the players name who have the ball.

Fabregas.......Van Persie......Hleb.....Gilberto


----------



## iinfi (Jun 3, 2012)

Liverpool are also rumoured to be chasing Fulham's Clint Dempsey.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dirk kuyt gone for just 1million...this is AN OUTRAGE!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> The commentators on sony pix just say the players name who have the ball.
> 
> Fabregas.......Van Persie......Hleb.....Gilberto



Pix=ITV which is notorious for sh1tty coverage.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 3, 2012)

i need to drown myself drinking right now...


----------



## Krow (Jun 4, 2012)

Kuyt was average last season. Good he's moving on.

Why are all 5 most read stories about Liverpool torus past three days? m.guardian.co.uk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 4, 2012)

Krow said:


> Kuyt was average last season. Good he's moving on.
> 
> Why are all 5 most read stories about Liverpool torus past three days? m.guardian.co.uk



he wasn't given much game time which i thought was criminal...He used to get the crucial goals,he also paired well with suarez...the most imp point being...HE IS WORTH MORE THAN 800000 POUNDS FOR CRYING OUT LOUD..so in this case...charlie adam is more expensive than kuyt...there are worse players in liverpool right now enjoying the high wages...am a also a bit worried about maxi now...have a feeling he will leave as well


----------



## Krow (Jun 4, 2012)

Definitely worth more, Maxi and Kuyt are victims of Kenny's Brit crushes.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2012)

^ Carroll, Downing and Henderson could all be starting for Ingurlund in ze Euros. Lord save the Queen!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2012)

31 year old,gave club everything,not in club's plans anymore and wants to move.Don't think anyone would have paid too much in this situation.'Pool returned the favour for his loyalty by letting him leave for cheap.Can't see whats the big deal here.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 5, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 31 year old,gave club everything,not in club's plans anymore and wants to move.Don't think anyone would have paid too much in this situation.'Pool returned the favour for his loyalty by letting him leave for cheap.Can't see whats the big deal here.



ur talking like the next arsenal manager ... 

oleeeeee oleee oleee ....ooooleeee oleeee oleee

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_0poRE8cSskc/Ss3cVvkPbMI/AAAAAAAAB3M/5JXNn1ccvIU/s320/arsene-wenger.jpg


----------



## Krow (Jun 5, 2012)

^And the obsession continues.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2012)

HAZARD! 

*www.zofooty.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/med_gallery_5221_40_56337-300x300.jpg


----------



## fullmetal (Jun 5, 2012)

is kelly replacing cahil in the england squad?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

He is going to piss off to Real or Barca in a couple of years for sure.Nothing to do with Chav hate,just the kind of character he is.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 5, 2012)

Finally we have an AM!!!!  
Welcome Kagawa

*twitter.com/rioferdy5/status/209921346476580864

btw, still need to get the medical and workpermit

last season kagawa's stats

appearences-43, goals -17 ,assists -13 fvck yeah!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## lovedonator (Jun 5, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Finally we have an AM!!!!
> Welcome Kagawa
> 
> *twitter.com/rioferdy5/status/209921346476580864
> ...



sooooo happy 

A quality player,at the price a young player should get.Not like some overpriced arrogant players


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He is going to piss off to Real or Barca in a couple of years for sure.Nothing to do with Chav hate,just the kind of character he is.



Then he'll go for twice the money we paid for him. I see another Ronaldo in the making.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 5, 2012)

tbh the kagawa deal is a good one for utd... very value for money...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Then he'll go for twice the money we paid for him. I see another Ronaldo in the making.



I'd honestly be surprised if he went for anything but a loss.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2012)

^ We're picking up a few tips from Arsene. Remember Robben?


----------



## iinfi (Jun 5, 2012)

*www.feintzebra.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/arsene-wenger-sad-clown.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 5, 2012)

lol..whats with the wenger jokes in this forum??Trying to troll arsenal_gunner eh??


----------



## iinfi (Jun 5, 2012)

arse fans and me ... RAW is WAR .... hehehe

meanwhile was reading abt hazard n admiral ... seems they played well in the friendly ..
Admiral mite leave in Jan'13 window though ..


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 6, 2012)

iinfi said:


> arse fans and me ... RAW is WAR .... hehehe
> 
> meanwhile was reading abt hazard n admiral ... seems they played well in the friendly ..
> Admiral mite leave in Jan'13 window though ..



It is more like Arsenal fans (audience) vs a really bad comedian.

Also,

Hurray


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 6, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Also,
> 
> Hurray



That sounds more like the quarterly results press release from some company. 

Oh, sorry... I forgot Arse actually are a business, not a football club.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 6, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/ZrCqF.jpg



Kl@w-24 said:


> That sounds more like the quarterly results press release from some company.
> 
> Oh, sorry... I forgot Arse actually are a business, not a football club.



Correction,

_It is more like Arsenal fans (audience) vs a really bad comedian*s*._


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 6, 2012)

^ Touched a nerve there, I zink. 

Besides, it's not meant to be funny for YOU. Duh!


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 6, 2012)

*www.manutd.com/en/News-And-Feature...160&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed

United continue pursuing Luka Modric & Leighton Baines


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 6, 2012)

If a post is really funny then everybody laughs.

but,

_It is more like *fans* (audience) vs a really bad chav comedians._


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 6, 2012)

^ Yeah, whatever.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 6, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Yeah, whatever.



*www.sherv.net/cm/emo/dancing/michael-jackson.gif

In other news,

oh noes 

Also Arteta is going to get a pay rise..deserved.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*www.chelseamegastoreasia.com/files/editor/contents/chelseamegastoreasia/homepage/120607_TopLeft_en.jpg

Ze new away kit... not bad.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 7, 2012)

Arsenal alter wage structure to land "top talent" - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2012)

Holland's black players racially abused during training session in Poland - Mirror Online
It has started already...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2012)

Guess Who? said:
			
		

> Have you seen any Arsenal star leave yet?None will leave until Wenger wants them to go.
> 
> Our players are experienced enough now,they have come of age.All we need are a few good summer signings to strengthen up the squad and by that I don't mean big name signings.See what Sagna did last season.




Was reading through the ooooold pages. This cracked me up. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Holland's black players racially abused during training session in Poland - Mirror Online
> It has started already...



I think we'll see quite a few teams walk off the pitch if this continues during the game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2012)

Things in changing shocker.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2012)

^ I also read up some of your comments about Eboue.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 8, 2012)

UEFA EURO 2012™ Live Online | Free Official UEFA EURO 2012™ Live Streaming in India| iStream


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 9, 2012)

Greece 1-1 Poland 

thanks to the substitute goalkeeper of Poland as Szecheny was sent off 

what a start to Euro 

Next match is Russia vs Czech Lets see will it be Rozza or Arsahvin


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 9, 2012)

Czech Republic have been demolished by Russia 4-1.Goals Galore 

And the Papers are abuzz with the news that Manchester United are nearing to strike a deal for two strikers,Lewandowski form Borussia Dortmand and 18 year old Chilean striker Henriquez.

Manchester United closing on Robert Lewandowski, reveals Poland boss | Mail Online

Manchester United agree £3m deal for Angelo Henriquez | Mail Online


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Czech Republic have been demolished by Russia 4-1.Goals Galore
> 
> And the Papers are abuzz with the news that Manchester United are nearing to strike a deal for two strikers,Lewandowski form Borussia Dortmand and 18 year old Chilean striker Henriquez.
> 
> ...



Lewandowski is not happening. Why would Dortmund sell two of their best players to the same team?


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 9, 2012)

Manchester United will always try to take talents which flourish in major tournaments like Javier Hernandez of Mexico so its of no surprise that Lewandowski will be coming to Manu but he also had a great season with Dortmund


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 9, 2012)

Manchester United agree fee for Nick Powell | Mail Online



Krow said:


> Lewandowski is not happening. Why would Dortmund sell two of their best players to the same team?



Well no one has denied the Lewndowski move as of yet. He said today that he will not talk about it as he is focusing on Euro campaign.Let's see what happens. As far as why Borussia will do that,the answer is money and the willingness of the player in question to leave the club


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2012)

Meh, meet our resident Muppet.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2012)

There's apparently been monkey chanting
during the English squad's training session
today.
Terry has been warned he'll be sent home
if he doesn't cut it out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2012)

Philippe Auclair


> Girard on RMC.fr: 'if Arsenal pays Giroud's clause (@£10m), he'll probably become a Gunner


Lots of people reporting this.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 12, 2012)

*p.twimg.com/AvNOevKCEAMR8c1.jpg:large

This is it 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> There's apparently been monkey chanting
> during the English squad's training session
> today.
> Terry has been warned he'll be sent home
> if he doesn't cut it out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2012)

Huge coup for Utd. We were in for him as well.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 13, 2012)

I heard somewhere M'Vila to Arsenal was done? Huge signing for Arsenal then as well!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 13, 2012)

Saw nicks videos, he can score some belters

Btw, why is nike so bad at designing jerseys


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> I heard somewhere M'Vila to Arsenal was done? Huge signing for Arsenal then as well!



Stalling a bit.Apparently Wenger not happy with his off the pitch attitude and high valuation.Still think it will go through.

Lot's of reports that the Giroud deal is close to be sealed for 10-12 million.Really good business.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2012)

^ Plus Chamakh on loan for the season? Two birds, one stone... 

Dear Mr Levy - dml - The Stupendous Adventures of EdenHazard



Dear Mr Levy - dml - A day in the life of ArseneWenger


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2012)

Jack Wilshere calls in troll cops over false claims on Twitter he had tested positive for cocaine in a drugs test | The Sun |News
Pathetic stuff.It is great to have player-fan interaction.Bunch of retarded Spurs fans ruining it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2012)

^ And then fans moan that players are too detached from the fans, aloof from reality etc.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 13, 2012)

The Sun trolling United fans too
Luka Modric to join Man Utd in £25m deal from Tottenham | The Sun |Sport|Football

Meanwhile, this Kagawa kid is a big fave among the United fans already
New Manchester United signing Shinji Kagawa: 'I realise that mistakes will not be tolerated' - Mirror Online


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 13, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> The Sun trolling United fans too
> Luka Modric to join Man Utd in £25m deal from Tottenham | The Sun |Sport|Football
> 
> Meanwhile, this Kagawa kid is a big fave among the United fans already
> New Manchester United signing Shinji Kagawa: 'I realise that mistakes will not be tolerated' - Mirror Online



Modric for just 25Mil???!!....Not happening dude...


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 13, 2012)

Ibra set to leave AC Milan for PSG in 70mn 

Thaigo is also leaving Milan


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2012)

Thiago is very surprising,he is one of the best defenders around. I'll be shocked if they land Ibra though,another Chelsea/City on hand.


----------



## batman (Jun 13, 2012)

Roberto Di Matteo appointed as the new chelsea manager

DI MATTEO SIGNS TWO-YEAR CONTRACT | Latest Chelsea News | Team & Transfer News | Chelsea FC | Chelsea


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Someone must have made that kind of countdown site now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2012)

Redknapp gone according to various reports on Twatter.

Best moment of Harry's at Spurs.
[YOUTUBE]xJBsI7RAuvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2012)

Di Matteoooooooooo!!!!! 



> Chelsea 5 Spurs 1
> Chelsea win FA Cup
> Chelsea win Big Eared Cup - knock Spurs out of CL
> Chelsea appoint Robbie
> Spurs sack 'Arry


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2012)

Erm..it is Spurs' old friends Arsenal who caused his downfall.

The poor chap doesn't even have any hope of England job even if they crash out of the Euros in humiliating fashion because the expectations are so low and Roy will be given time.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2012)

Back to Pompey for ol' 'Arry, then.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 14, 2012)

So how long will Di Matteo last ?

I say till Feb 2013.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2012)

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/562232_442824845742498_1965709325_n.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2012)

Championship team vs. Barca


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 15, 2012)

Barcelona 4-0 Wolves


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2012)

BBC Sport - Harry Redknapp: Tottenham departure nothing to do with England

His first interview after being sacked HAD to be from a car?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 15, 2012)

ico said:


> BBC Sport - Harry Redknapp: Tottenham departure nothing to do with England
> 
> His first interview after being sacked HAD to be from a car?


Couldn't make this sh1t up.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 15, 2012)

ico said:


> His first interview after being sacked HAD to be from a car?



He must've prolly been wheelin' and dealin' somewhere for a job


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 15, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> He must've prolly been wheelin' and dealin' somewhere for a job



lol...this **** doesn't get old...


----------



## iinfi (Jun 17, 2012)

Roy Keane Signs for Tottenham

*ny-image2.etsy.com/il_570xN.220698590.jpg

this is how arse fans keep going year on year


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 17, 2012)

mirror reporting arsenal willing to sell RVP for 30Mil...


----------



## iinfi (Jun 17, 2012)

iinfi said:


> Manchester City are offering Arsenal striker Robin van Persie, 28, a £250,000-a-week deal to lead their attack.
> 
> End of season ---  burji pav will claim that arsenal is his favorite club and wenger his mentor and father figure ...
> June -- wenger is confident Burji Pav will stay at the club
> ...


i had posted this on 
07-05-2012, 10:03 PM	

MIND IT!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2012)

PL fixtures out tomorrow. REDaction say Arsenal start at home to Sunderland.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 17, 2012)

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg546/scaled.php?tn=0&server=546&filename=8558.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2012)

Almost as many as their regular attendance then.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 18, 2012)

Holy crap...Liverpool third kit is dead awful...my god its so bad that its cringe worthy...makes utd table cloth jersey look like masterpiece..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2012)

Even the away kit looks like a diving suit but I refuse to believe that 3rd kit is real, it's that sh1t.

Fixture list out

AUGUST 	  	  	  	 
18 	Sat 	Barclays Premier League 	Sunderland 	H
25 	Sat 	Barclays Premier League 	Stoke City 	A
SEPTEMBER 	  	  	  	 
1 	Sat 	Barclays Premier League 	Liverpool 	A
15 	Sat 	Barclays Premier League 	Southampton 	H
22 	Sat 	Barclays Premier League 	Manchester City 	A
26 	Wed 	Capital One Cup 	3rd Round 	 
29 	Sat 	Barclays Premier League 	Chelsea 	H


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2012)

Good fixtures.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 18, 2012)

Sat Aug 18 Everton A 
Sat Aug 25 Fulham H

Sat Sep 1 Southampton A 
Sat Sep 15 Wigan Athletic H 
Sat Sep 22 Liverpool A 
Wed Sep 26 Capital One  Cup 3 
Sat Sep 29 Tottenham Hotspur H

Interesting start this.

[YOUTUBE]jvTv_oatLA0[/YOUTUBE]

#likeaboss


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2012)

FranceFootball and Sky reporting that Giroud to Arsenal is done.
France Football : toute l'actualit du football
Great start to Summer.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 18, 2012)

Brilliant. Arsenal and Wenger seem to have finally woken from the 'the squad is good enough to win major trophies' slumber

Good to see some proper football clubs strengthening. Always rated Arsenal as better rivals of United than Chelsea or City.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 19, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Brilliant. Arsenal and Wenger seem to have finally woken from the 'the squad is good enough to win major trophies' slumber
> 
> Good to see some proper football clubs strengthening. Always rated Arsenal as better rivals of United than Chelsea or City.



Second that. Total respect for Arsenal,very good club


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2012)

Blackburn appoint Shebby Singh their director of football | Mail Online


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 19, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Total respect for Arsenal,very good club



yeh. hate them to the core, but respect is there too.



ico said:


> Blackburn appoint Shebby Singh their director of football | Mail Online



 courtesy Espn-Star


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 19, 2012)

ico said:


> Blackburn appoint Shebby Singh their director of football | Mail Online



Good news for ESPN/Star viewers!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 19, 2012)

LMAO..SHEBBY SINGH...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....LOL...its not good times to be a rovers fan...venky's seems to be watching a lot of espn lately...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 19, 2012)

I want Mayanti Langer at Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2012)

Asking Steve McMahon about this appointment will make for an uncomfortable situation.


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 19, 2012)

I hate Chelsea. They hav 30% possesion in match,not_so_good passing and Drogba, he keeps standing beside the last defender and waiting for ball to come and score a goal........:-C


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 19, 2012)

tech_boy said:


> I hate Chelsea. They hav 30% possesion in match,not_so_good passing and Drogba, he keeps standing beside the last defender and waiting for ball to come and score a goal........:-C



There you go..newbies come here looking at the poll & forget this is a general football discussion thread...hence i ask again,mods remove the poll...make this a general football thread


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 19, 2012)

Yo! Remove the poll. It appears on the top


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 19, 2012)

tech_boy said:


> I hate Chelsea. They hav 30% possesion in match,not_so_good passing and Drogba, he keeps standing beside the last defender and waiting for ball to come and score a goal........:-C



Bwaaaahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 19, 2012)

tech_boy said:


> I hate Chelsea. They hav 30% possesion in match,not_so_good passing and Drogba, he keeps standing beside the last defender and waiting for ball to come and score a goal........:-C



Dude,stop embarrassing yourself and go learn your football.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 19, 2012)

*s1-02.twitpicproxy.com/photos/full/601647893.jpg?key=525643

pretty awesome, eh?


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 19, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> //MOD: *Don't quote images*
> pretty awesome, eh?



WOW


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2012)

3 great pictures featuring the development of the stadium and the man in the centre of it all.
Arsene Wenger centre spot at Emirates, 2004 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Arsene Wenger centre spot at Emirates, 2005 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Arsene Wenger centre spot at Emirates, 2007 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



XTerminator said:


> pretty awesome, eh?


Giggs was 13 years old when his manager took the job. Mind boggling.


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 20, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Dude,stop embarrassing yourself and go learn your football.



Dude, it may nt be true acc. to u, bt i feel it true.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 20, 2012)

@tech_boy: i think you have seen chelsea playing UCL semifinal with barca only. You should see playing them in EPL.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 20, 2012)

tech_boy said:


> Dude, it may nt be true acc. to u, bt i feel it true.





Swapnil26sps said:


> @tech_boy: i think you have seen chelsea playing UCL semifinal with barca only. You should see playing them in EPL.



Yes that is what has happened. You saw them during Champions League and maybe under Villas Boas. See them when they are good and you will not think that. And this is coming from a Manchester United fan.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 20, 2012)

offtopic: Ban Paes,  Bhupathi & Bopanna from representing the country.


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 20, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @tech_boy: i think you have seen chelsea playing UCL semifinal with barca only. You should see playing them in EPL.



Ohh!! You caught me here. I am saying all this on the basis of that match, actually frustrated with that match and Barca's loss.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 20, 2012)

tech_boy said:


> Ohh!! You caught me here. I am saying all this on the basis of that match, actually frustrated with that match and Barca's loss.



that was manager's tactics,if chelsea had played there usual game,barca would have breakthrough their defence easily. I was not supporting either of them.but those beautiful goals made me to support chelsea. And in that match,i think messi was not in form.


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 21, 2012)

Messi played well, but unable to go through wall formed by Chelsea players.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 21, 2012)

*lockerz.vo.llnwd.net/v1/photos/medium/x2_d0ba50a



*p.twimg.com/Av7h3RZCIAAB38m.jpg:medium

brilliant


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha ha lol .

Awesome pics .


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 22, 2012)

Chelsea released some impressions of the proposed battersea Power station

 BPS IMAGES REVEALED | Latest Chelsea News | Team & Transfer News | Chelsea FC | Chelsea


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is my standard reply concerning all things Chelsea -

Hope they fail...


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Here is my standard reply concerning all things Chelsea -
> 
> Hope they fail...


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 23, 2012)

*p.twimg.com/AwA0lmNCMAEFbOJ.jpg:medium

Bring on the new season! 

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg875/scaled.php?tn=0&server=875&filename=oirqn.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## iinfi (Jun 23, 2012)

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/2544/epltable.jpg

wtf???


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 23, 2012)

lack of transfer activity in liverpool is worrying me..barring one or two players,we have hardly been linked...hoping they would move it by july...


----------



## iinfi (Jun 23, 2012)

^^ wat???


----------



## AKP (Jun 24, 2012)

Liverpool are linked with Gylfi Siggdursson form Iceland. Lack of CL, can't expect to attract high talents.

See what happened to Chelsea. Eden Hazzard linked with ManU and Liverpool ended with a surprise move to Chelsea.. :/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2012)

Premier League Tottenham midfielder Luka Modric angling for Real Madrid - Mirror Online


Premier League Arsenal Arsene Wenger defends Robin van Persie - Mirror Online
I like how he puts down Huntelaar.  The Dutch people can see no fault in the Ajax clique.

Samir Nasri in foul-mouthed tirade at reporter after France's defeat to Spain | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 24, 2012)

AKP said:


> Liverpool are linked with Gylfi Siggdursson form Iceland. Lack of CL, can't expect to attract high talents.
> 
> See what happened to Chelsea. Eden Hazzard linked with ManU and Liverpool ended with a surprise move to Chelsea.. :/



Just fyi...Eden hazard was never linked to liverpool...yes,barring krasic & the iceland player,there have not been concrete moves for any player...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NY3HDNl33Z4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 26, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]NY3HDNl33Z4[/YOUTUBE]


hilarious


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 26, 2012)

the rumour is that Sigurdsson  has signed for spurs...many english daily's reporting spurs interest in it whereas few are claiming he has signed already...another target gone for liverpool i guess...


----------



## Krow (Jun 26, 2012)

Giroud deal is done then. Montpelier president said he has signed for Arsenal. A great addition to the team. The quality of our signings has been exemplary.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome to AFC. Signing French league's top goalscorer for 12m is really good bit of business.

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/jun_12/gun__1340701272_Giroud2.jpg
Olivier Giroud agrees deal to join Arsenal | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com

On the other hand, rumors emerging that Wenger has ended interest in M'Vila because of his temperamental issues.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 26, 2012)

This was just coming, isn't it?

Hodgson signal to Man Utd: Time to sell Rooney - Emirates 24/7


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 26, 2012)

rooney wasn't great against italy...but worse off was carroll..i don't know how he is evading all the criticism...No one seems to have uttered a word about him...Even welbeck's 60min performance was better...

meanwhile we are losing a promising player to a club without a manager...oh god...this is a nightmare..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2012)

^ Everyone knows Carroll is a donkey. That's why. 

--------------------------



			
				Fabio Capello said:
			
		

> After seeing the latest [England] game, I think Rooney only understands Scottish. He only plays well in Manchester … where Sir Alex Ferguson speaks Scottish.



True dat.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 27, 2012)

Rooney was poor no doubt, though he played 2 games less. But atleast he didn' fvck up his penalty.



> United’s new car sponsor, Chevrolet, has committed to build a car park at Old Trafford for all United fans.
> 
> GM’s CEO: “This is our way of thanking fans for letting us be part of this club. We want to be a supporter, just like them.”
> 
> “The company was given the option of a corporate box at OT but turned it down. We’re giving the tickets back to the fans.”



Nice gesture.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2012)

^ If he'd been able to hit a cow's arse with a banjo, it wouldn't have gone to penalties. 

Anyhoo, who cares about England.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2012)

Olivier Giroud snubbed Chelsea to join Arsenal | Mail Online



> Giroud told French newspaper L'Equipe: 'Why did I choose Arsenal rather than Chelsea? Because it is a club I love. And I thought it would be easier for my adaptation.
> 
> 'Arsenal is a great club, the facilities are wonderful, but I feel it is a club that takes big care before signing a player, notably considering human values.
> 
> ...






By all accounts he comes across as a top guy off the pitch.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2012)

^ Viva la Fwance.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2012)

*twitter.com/ChelseaSehwag/status/217946886592667648

This is funny.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bale signs 4 year deal...



ico said:


> *twitter.com/ChelseaSehwag/status/217946886592667648
> 
> This is funny.



lol..what??This sounds BS to me...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2012)

Its been 7 Years, 1 Month, 7 Days and Counting Since Arsenal Last Won a Trophy

 7Years 1 Months 7 Days 1 Hours 38 Minutes 15 Seconds since Arsenal last won a trophy.

What has been your achievements in that time period?




That site's gonna run and run and run...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2012)

Where were the Chavs for the 50 odd years before buying a league in 2005?Get a perspective.



> What has been your achievements in that time period?


You know fvck all about the game if you don't know what Arsenal pulled off in that period.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ Okay.


----------



## Krow (Jun 29, 2012)

Chavs talking about this trophyless run is just 

Be happy with the trophies you bought. You lot will never be able to see what we've pulled off without a billionaire teat to suck on.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ And what exactly have you pulled off? A stadium as quiet as a library? Every season your CL qualification depends on one player's outstanding season. Said player then moves on to win trophies elsewhere. Keep pulling that off. 

You should have spent money 'buying' trophies rather than building a stadium. At least that would have made your fans happy, so they wouldn't leave 10 minutes before the end. 

Oh, and the fact that our success has pissed off so many people, only makes it more enjoyable.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol pathetic stuff spoken like a true spoilt chav fan.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ That's the only language Arses understand. I got no option.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2012)

Xtra All Time Pl Team Right Midfield Vote 29062012 - News - tottenhamhotspur.com
CB poll


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 29, 2012)

walker is their best ever RB i heard?


----------



## Krow (Jun 30, 2012)

CB poll is


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Goodbye Almunia

*assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/dancing/300sw047yusw9.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2012)

ico said:


> *twitter.com/ChelseaSehwag/status/217946886592667648
> 
> This is funny.



Just got around to checking it. Reminded me of 90% Arses.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 1, 2012)

Stuart Pearce


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 1, 2012)

Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]vcDze3KNfBM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2012)

Lol Cesc


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Krow (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2012)

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/554125_375752692480666_1553892412_n.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 2, 2012)

One and a half month without proper football

;_;


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

Pre season games in 15 odd days. It is something.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 2, 2012)

But where do you watch it?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

There are always streams for pre season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

Streams... Need a stable Internet connection for those. Hoping to get a Reliance WiMax connection set up in a couple of days. 

On Tikona currently. Most frustrating experience ever.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 2, 2012)

I can't wait for United vs Barcelona. hopefully won't be a repeat of the previous thrashings we've got


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 2, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Streams... Need a stable Internet connection for those. Hoping to get a Reliance WiMax connection set up in a couple of days.
> 
> On Tikona currently. Most frustrating experience ever.



tikona seems to get a lot of negative  reviews


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 2, 2012)

*i.minus.com/d0yyL1zTalr25/hi_there.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> tikona seems to get a lot of negative  reviews



Deservedly so. I opted for a 300kbps connection almost 10 months ago. Now the service has deteriorated to such an extent that my speed varies between _"nigh unusable"_ to_ "so slow I'd rather kill myself"_ to _"at least the sites are opening after 3 tries"_.

Calling the CC takes 10 minutes to reach a support person who ALWAYS gives the same excuse - n/w problem in Pune, will be fixed in the next 2 hours. Tried escalating to the floor manager, was told he's not available but we'll call you back. Nothing. Finally signed up for Reliance today, Tikona sent a technician (at last) just now. He didn't find any problems even though the speedtest site refused to open. 

Currently downloading a 4MB photoshop brush at a blazing speed of 4KB/sec. 

/rant over


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 2, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/FZW62.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 2, 2012)

Fabio on loan to QPR. QPR | News | Latest | Latest | EXCLUSIVE: FABIO'S A LOAN RANGER

This means a LB is surely coming.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 2, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Fabio on loan to QPR. QPR | News | Latest | Latest | EXCLUSIVE: FABIO'S A LOAN RANGER
> 
> This means a LB is surely coming.



good decision, btw, when does his contract with utd run out?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_KW4e-CGkE8[/YOUTUBE]
Casillas is absolutely class.


----------



## Krow (Jul 3, 2012)

Lavezzi goes to PSG for 30m euros. More oil. When are we running out of fossil fuels again?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2012)

At least Thiago Silva is staying at Milan.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 3, 2012)

Xavi speaking on Manchester United and his favorite stadium, Old Trafford.


> "I've always really liked Manchester United. I made my European debut for Barcelona at Old Trafford.
> 
> It was in the Champions League group stage of 1998/99 and ours was the Group of Death. The game was level at 2-2 when our coach Louis van Gaal told me to warm up.
> 
> ...



Class.

Kagawa wants the no.23 shirt, which Clev has. This could need Sir Alex's attention.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2012)

Tom cleverly has his website as tomcleverly23.com
This is going to be tough but id like it if SAF takes TCs side


----------



## Krow (Jul 3, 2012)

AVB appointed Tottenham coach. Good appointment that. The competition just got tougher.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hope spurs are patient with him


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 3, 2012)

TC stays #23. Valencia gets #7  deserved i'd say. Kagawa gets #26 and Powell gets #25


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 4, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/LTqLt.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2012)

BBC NEWS - Manchester United seeks $100m New York stock sale

Good move, lets hope we get good money

BBC Sport - Paul Pogba completes move from Man Utd to Juventus

Good talent, but was too impatient. Lets see what he does at juve



XTerminator said:


> TC stays #23. Valencia gets #7  deserved i'd say. Kagawa gets #26 and Powell gets #25



nice... That's the united way
Valencia deserves the #7 , a TRUE winger

what is powell's preferred position?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2012)

lol
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x363/jul_12/zp_Podolski_24_120702MAFC_copy_8157.jpg?ic=e03338T


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> what is powell's preferred position?



His preferred position is the AMF, though he can fit in at CM too.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 4, 2012)

*a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/603084_359315650802520_857464330_n.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2012)

United linked to Llorente. Would love him at United, but a LB and a CM first, please.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2012)

*robinvanpersie.com/2012/07/04/update-for-the-fans/



> This is an update for the fans about my current situation. I have kept quiet all this time out of respect and loyalty for the club and as agreed with Mr. Gazidis and Mr. Wenger, but since there is so much speculation in the media, I think it is fair for you guys to know what’s really going on at the moment.
> 
> As announced earlier this year I had a meeting with the Boss and Mr. Gazidis after the season. This was a meeting about the club’s future strategy and their policy. Financial terms or a contract have not been discussed, since that is not my priority at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2012)

Anywhere but City or Chelsea, please. most welcome at United.

Bitter Arse fans abusing RvP on his twitter


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2012)

Really disappointed and even shocked to some extent.



XTerminator said:


> Anywhere but City or Chelsea, please. most welcome at United.
> 
> Bitter Arse fans abusing RvP on his twitter


Forgot Rooney and his contact? Any old twat can abuse on the internet.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2012)

Arses selling their best player of last season. Again. What else is new? *YAAAAAWN*



> it has again become clear to me that we in many aspects disagree on the way Arsenal FC should move forward.



More specifically, RVP doesn't consider CL qualification to be a trophy. Unlike his manager.



> You guys, the fans, have of course the right to disagree with my view and decision *and I will always respect your opinions.*



Yes, but will they respect yours, Lord Percy?


----------



## red_devil (Jul 4, 2012)

Big loss for Arsenal but I guess everyone knew this was happening.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2012)

Who the fvck is he to dictate ambition. Very poor statement which is in parts disrespects the club.(pointing out Gazidis' vacations)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2012)

^^don't be bitter, he's served you well


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't have a problem with him leaving at all. But the way his advisors are handling it is poor and disrespectful.


> @JWTelegraph
> 
> Would be fascinating to hear RVP explain direction he thinks Arsenal could go without spending loads of money they don't have...





> AlexKirwan
> 
> Did RVP care about the direction the club was moving in while he was on the treatment table for so long?
> Retweeted by arseblog


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hussel. Loyaltee. Respeck.

It's not just spending big. It's spending wisely. A few minor additions in the Jan transfer window in the last few seasons could have helped Le Arse challenge for the title till the end. When that happens every year, anyone would get frustrated.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2012)

> @bbcsport_david
> 
> Arsenal currently discussing whether to issue a response to Van Persie statement. Club had no idea this was coming #bbcfootball #afc


Proper dick move by RvP so that he couldn't be held for the last year of his contract. Disappointing stuff.


----------



## Krow (Jul 4, 2012)

Meh Robin. Why couldn't he leave like Cesc or Clichy?

Anyway, best to cash in and move on. Llorente is a good option for us. We need the firepower up front.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2012)

Alex kirwan's tweet is also true


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2012)

> "Some people tell me that professional players are soccer slaves. Well, if this is slavery, give me a life sentence..."



Sir Bobby Charlton nailed it there.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2012)

Krow said:


> Meh Robin. Why couldn't he leave like Cesc or Clichy?
> 
> Anyway, best to cash in and move on. Llorente is a good option for us. We need the firepower up front.



Cesc went on a strike in August and shafted us by all accounts. I'd rather have this type of leaving than him.
I think the signings in the forward area are done and are reasonably good. Midfield should be the priority now.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Arses selling their best player of last season. Again. What else is new? *YAAAAAWN*



Arsenal dont want to sell him. he wants to leave.



> @JonnyOneill: Arsenal should release a statement.
> 
> '*****es come and go
> 
> ...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 4, 2012)

Relax people.

It's not the end of the world.

Forget RVP and check out the hot girl above.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2012)

> Arsenal Football Club has issued the following statement with regard to Robin van Persie's future:
> 
> "  We have to respect Robin's decision not to renew his contract. Robin has one year to run on his current contract and we are confident that he will fulfil his commitments to the Club.
> 
> "We are planning with ambition and confidence for next season with Arsenal's best interests in mind."


Hmm interesting stuff. So keeping him is not out of the question, but in the end 'player power' wins.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 4, 2012)

Club statement: Robin van Persie | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com



> " We have to respect Robin's decision not to renew his contract. Robin has one year to run on his current contract and we are confident that he will fulfil his commitments to the Club.
> 
> "We are planning with ambition and confidence for next season with Arsenal's best interests in mind."


----------



## Krow (Jul 4, 2012)

If we are holding him to his contract, then we better sign a replacement this season. January will be too late I think.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Arsenal dont want to sell him. he wants to leave.



That's what I said. Happens every season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2012)

Krow said:


> If we are holding him to his contract, then we better sign a replacement this season. January will be too late I think.



Giroud.


----------



## Krow (Jul 5, 2012)

And what does Walcott do?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2012)

Podolski-Giroud-Theo if he stays.

Not bad with a good midfield behind them.

Good news. Denilson loaned back to Sao Paulo.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 5, 2012)

How I felt when I first read about the RVP news



Spoiler



*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/293/590/6f6.gif


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2012)

BBC Sport - England rise to fourth in Fifa world football rankings

Haha.. Next we'll hear they are 1st


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2012)

^ Must have started sorting them alphabetically. 



> Remember when Arsenal didn't want to pay Ashley Cole 60k a wk plus agent's fees? Oh they were big and bad then.
> Now players are using loyalty bonuses to leave and refusing 130k/wk.
> 
> Couldn't have happened to a nicer Club.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2012)

Good to see that the fans have seen through RvP's little stunt and are firmly behind the club on this one. Excellent piece by Arseblog today.

Robin van Persie transfer: Why Arsenal star's ill-judged statement will taint his Gunners legacy forever, by Matt Law - Matt Law - Mirror Online

Another good piece.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 5, 2012)

So who will be the captain now,Sagna ??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2012)

*arsenaltrust.org/resources/documents/1341487040rws_open_letter_05_07_2012_(3).pdf

^ Now zat was eye-opening.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2012)

Laughably transparent attempt by the oligarch twat to create unrest and seize power. Funny how the "leak" happened on today of all days.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2012)

^ Leak? I thought it was an open letter.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 5, 2012)

Is it? The AST website was down so I had to dig it up elsewhere mentioning only the body of the letter.
Still the point stands, the letter came to light today, an open letter means he is trying to make the conflict public.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2012)

Indian striker Chhetri joins Portuguese football club Sporting Lisbon - Yahoo! News India


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2012)

^ :shocked: 

---------

Van Persie Doesn't Owe Arsenal Anything | Mediawatch, Mailbox, Ref365, John Nicholson, Spanish Thing | Football365

Mailbox for delusional Arses.


----------



## Krow (Jul 5, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> So who will be the captain now,Sagna ??



TV5...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 5, 2012)

Well RVP deserves better.Hope he moves to Juventus.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 6, 2012)

From arsenal's greatest fan...


> Hate the way #Arsenal fans are turning on @Persie_Official - we should all be demanding Wenger/Gazidis do whatever it takes to keep him.



*twitter.com/piersmorgan/status/220615445651259392


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 6, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/MfszI.jpg

***********************************
Robin van Persie: Why I want to win trophies only with Arsenal | Arsenal Blog & Arsenal News

so judging by the trend next year it will Vermaelen.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 6, 2012)

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6pjoo2ucz1r7yojno1_500.gif


Spoiler



*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6pjoo2ucz1r7yojno2_500.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 6, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/WCQ48.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 6, 2012)

#tears4piers 

ESPN Soccernet - Correspondents - Arsenal - RvP - a hero can quickly be forgotten

nicely written, this.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bah, nothing new. Arses do this every year. A player leaves and they claim he wasn't that good anyway, or that he moved for the money etc, inspite of said player having just completed his best season for Le Arse and even after said player wins a bucketload of medals at a new club. Exceptions are always there, though. More like exceptions that define the rule.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 6, 2012)

piers morgan is such a douche on twitter..i think he is a douche in real life as well...lol@gary neville...

i think arsenal needs to relook at their wage strategy...if they want to compete with the likes of chelsea,man city..they need to revise it eventually....

[YOUTUBE]?v=zKksMZdJdgY[/YOUTUBE]

amazing rant..middle & the end is awesome...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Bah, nothing new. Arses do this every year. A player leaves and they claim he wasn't that good anyway, or that he moved for the money etc, inspite of said player having just completed his best season for Le Arse and even after said player wins a bucketload of medals at a new club. Exceptions are always there, though. More like exceptions that define the rule.



Clueless stuff. The only problem here is the kind of games he is playing to avoid staying for one more year of his contract. Just hand over a transfer request and go with our best wishes. Everyone understands that Arsenal aren't the favourites to win trophies next season.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 6, 2012)

gifs are hilarious XTerminator


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Clueless stuff. The only problem here is the kind of games he is playing to avoid staying for one more year of his contract. Just hand over a transfer request and go with our best wishes. Everyone understands that Arsenal aren't the favourites to win trophies next season.



Yes, but then you'll do your best to paint him as the 'bad' guy' (although he hasn't done himself any favours).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2012)

No we won't. There was some initial shock at Henry leaving but he was perceived as a hero even at Barca.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2012)

^ You think Podolski + Giroud can replace his goals plus contribute in the build-up play?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 6, 2012)

Theo Walcott's future at Arsenal in doubt - ESPN Soccernet

Looks like the pandora's box has been opened...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ You think Podolski + Giroud can replace his goals plus contribute in the build-up play?



It was very unlikely he was going to repeat a 30 goal season.  Can't see the 2 new signings alone replacing his stats but they can go a long way in improving our overall play with a few additions in the midfield.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Damn he is so hot

*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5cxd03kER1r95h5go1_250.png


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 6, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Damn he is so hot
> 
> *25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5cxd03kER1r95h5go1_250.png



lol..for a cat..you are pretty horny...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2012)

*www.talksport.co.uk/sites/default/files/imagecache/ts_magazine_big_picture/spurs_5.jpg



----

Magazine: Inspiration for RVP? PROOF that leaving Arsenal means winning trophies | Radio talkSPORT



--------

Muyoonytid official site used PARK photo for KAGAWA profile!! 

*assets.sbnation.com/assets/1222914/look_alike.png

That's racist, surely?


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like that upset Park. Linked with a 5 million move to QPR


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2012)

^ 5M is a lot of money for him. Good deal for you lot.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 6, 2012)

yeah but i hoped he'd retire here. he's a semi-legend already.

RvP: The latest to kiss the badge and make them cry |


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 6, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Looks like that upset Park. Linked with a 5 million move to QPR



didn't man utd buy him for that much..its a good deal tbh...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Saw a pic of RVP photoshopped in a celtic shirt 



Ronnie11 said:


> lol..for a cat..you are pretty horny...



Don't you think he is hot ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2012)

So it turns out CEO Gazidis is not on a vacation and in fact working at Highbury house according to AST. 

RvP's agent Kees Vos is a noob.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 6, 2012)

Fryers leaves United for Spurs. 20k/week he demanded, something which an untested defender certainly doesn't deserve yet.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 7, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/8JLBD.jpg


*i.imgur.com/K6Ttz.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0EXE4YB3ikY[/YOUTUBE]

Park you will be missed


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2012)

^ At least you'll invest that money into improving the club. Unlike some other unfortunate sods... 

---------

The more I read about Arses and their latest adventure.... 



> Forget rationality, forget trying to explain the difference between the profiteering and sugar-daddy models of ownership for those who haven't, not in all these years, encountered the concepts before. Look what you're up against; ponder the post by an Arsenal fan which confidently asserts that the reason Usmanov is hanging around Arsenal, buying every share he can get his hands on, is doing so purely in order to sell them again at a fat profit to Kroenke. That's the Kroenke who hasn't - relatively speaking - a pot to piss in and the Usmanov who has 17bn stuffed under the mattress. It's about as sensible as asserting the Mansours bought City with the intention of selling them on at a profit to the chairman of Everton, the Mansours having such a deep need and desire for a bit more spare cash.



Arsenal will not make any progress while they are so dysfunctional | Amy Lawrence | Football | guardian.co.uk

The comments on this article.... Fun!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 7, 2012)

I rather Arsenal use their own money than sucking a russians dinga ling like a certain 3rd class club.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> I rather Arsenal use their own money than sucking a russians dinga ling like a certain 3rd class club.



Stage 1: Denial.


----------



## Krow (Jul 7, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Stage 1: Denial.



You mean to say that a certain club does not depend on a certain Russian ling?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2012)

Always about the money. Small-time mentality. Blaah-de-blaah. :yawn:



Krow said:


> You mean to say that a certain club does not depend on a certain Russian ling?



At least not getting shafted by an American ling being thrust into supporters' collective arses. Take off your blinkers.

----

What has STan Kroenke and the Arse board done for the Arse supporters? To improve their lot?


----------



## Krow (Jul 8, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Always about the money. Small-time mentality. Blaah-de-blaah. :yawn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repetitive posts, move on. Making up for iinfi's absence, are you?

You lot will not get what it means to run a club with the club's money. Short-term success seems to have clouded your $hade$.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2012)

^ Oh, and what you keep harping on about, that's not repetitive? 

As expected, you have NO answer.


----------



## Krow (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not bothering to answer, knowing that you lot won't get it.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 8, 2012)

where is burji pav?
in another world
*memearchive.net/memerial.net/4947/balotelli-obama-clinton.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2012)

Krow said:


> I'm not bothering to answer, knowing that you lot won't get it.



Try me.



iinfi said:


> where is burji pav?
> in another world
> *memearchive.net/memerial.net/4947/balotelli-obama-clinton.jpg



Heard they're letting Chutney go as well. Probably giving it away with Burji Pav.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 8, 2012)

When people don't get the attention in irl they make posts like above.

You two make a great couple since you guys work on giving each other the attention you crave.

Croation fan 

*i.imgur.com/p4fE8.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 8, 2012)

Vertonghen Move Agreed 08072012 - News - tottenhamhotspur.com

Apparently Arsenal couldn't guarantee him first-team football, along with the direct money going to the player


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> When people don't get the attention in irl they make posts like above.
> 
> You two make a great couple since you guys work on giving each other the attention you crave.



So do you and your cat. Have fun.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2012)

John Terry's big day is here.


----------



## ico (Jul 9, 2012)

lol..

*a.yfrog.com/img651/8575/kz0q.jpg

Wasn't finding Terry Celebrations funny earlier, but now this is getting funny. It has become a meme.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> So do you and your cat. Have fun.



Yup...very kinky in a cat suit.Tell your partner to wear one then maybe you will stop the desperate attention seeking.

*d3-01.twitpicproxy.com/photos/full/345063132.jpg?key=472700

*i.imgur.com/5Uih5.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 9, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Yup...very kinky in a cat suit.Tell your partner to wear one then maybe you will stop the desperate attention seeking.



Attention-seeking - you seem to be an expert at it. Guide me, o master. Let me live my life to the fullest, making absurd posts on Internet forums and trolling needlessly.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 9, 2012)

So John Terry used the words 'black cvnt' sarcastically


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2012)

> rioferdy5
> 
> Film of the day: Liar Liar....starring Jim Carey. what a film!!


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 9, 2012)

> @SkySports: Queens Park Rangers have confirmed the signing of midfielder Park Ji-sung from Manchester United. More on site soon.



 good luck kancha


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know if Terry is racist or not but the trial is fvcking hilarious


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes, makes for a welcome relief from the annual 'Arse Captain Departure Fest'.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 10, 2012)

AST survey results: good for Wenger, not so hot for Stan | Arseblog News – the Arsenal news site
Wenger's popular rating up to 77%. Last summer it was around 40.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 10, 2012)

Fabio Borini is rumoured to join liverpool acc to bbc after the press conference...supposed to be a good player & worth the 8mill...has anyone seen him...how is he?Some are comparing him to suarez saying he is the young suarez...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 10, 2012)

Chelsea and Swansea fans would know


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> Fabio Borini is rumoured to join liverpool acc to bbc after the press conference...supposed to be a good player & worth the 8mill...has anyone seen him...how is he?Some are comparing him to suarez saying he is the young suarez...



I thought Borini already declined the offer a couple of weeks ago. Great prospect, left due to a contract dispute with the Chelsea board.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 10, 2012)

So hot 

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_TXjZoKDK5Ds/TEgQyDV2iVI/AAAAAAAAAlg/z_312nWlRHg/s1600/arteta-girlfriend.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 10, 2012)

we should have a separate thread called axes' beauties, where he can post the best chicks' pics around.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 10, 2012)

I was referring to Arteta


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 11, 2012)

suarez close to a new deal at liverpool...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2012)

^ Carroll close to going out on loan. Oh, Carroll.....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2012)

> Sam Wallace ‏@SamWallaceIndy
> Chief Magistrate: "We'd prefer it if you stood'. Ashley Cole: 'I'd like to sit down'


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 11, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Carroll close to going out on loan. Oh, Carroll.....



i am quite happy tbh...even though he played well in the end...it still doesn't justify his place in the squad...yet...heard west ham is interested...lets see...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


>



lol...where are u getting such piece of news???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2012)

^ Following anything Chelsea-related. He's a closet Chelsea fan.


----------



## Krow (Jul 11, 2012)

^ it's a wonder you aren't ashamed of being a Chelsea fan. Most dislikeable club and players, right up there with Man City.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 11, 2012)

^ Jog on. "Most dislikeable". Yeah, right. Only in an Arse's red-tinted world.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2012)

*a.yfrog.com/img863/9885/g20ty.jpg
The fvck?


----------



## Krow (Jul 12, 2012)

Funny kit.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2012)

*p.twimg.com/AxjcJ7uCMAMQrlh.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I want it

*i.imgur.com/kZRbK.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 12, 2012)

^ An advert for raspberry dolly?


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 12, 2012)

Have to say the new Arsenal kits are very awful...


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jul 12, 2012)

Truth sucks.
*www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2880/engla...rsie-admits-arsenal-scout?source=breakingnews


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 12, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *a.yfrog.com/img863/9885/g20ty.jpg
> The fvck?



LMAO...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2012)

More pictures on Arsenal.com and it doesn't look bad there, pretty unremarkable.  No RvP but Theo is featuring prominently.


----------



## Krow (Jul 12, 2012)

scudmissile007 said:


> Truth sucks.
> *www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2880/engla...rsie-admits-arsenal-scout?source=breakingnews



Hardly the truth. "We didn't want to be cornered" does not mean he was a replacement.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 12, 2012)

Blink-blink-blinkered!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2012)

Nothing wrong with acting proactively. If he decides to stay then great, we have more options upfront. If he goes, then we have a decent player capable of playing in that position.
At least we are not up sh1t creek like last summer.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 12, 2012)

rumour is that maxi rodriguez is leaving liverpool...one of the best players in the squad who was underplayed...not surprised though..should have got more games...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like Terry is screwed. If he is found guilty, I hope the club treat him like they did with Mutu.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2012)

What? I thought the evidence against him was pretty weak.



Spoiler



*i47.tinypic.com/2vl66xk.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 12, 2012)

^ I don't know. I think the club as a whole would be better off without controversial characters. We'd had more than our fair share already.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 12, 2012)

All this JT drama is unnecessary.


----------



## Krow (Jul 12, 2012)

Trolling apart, I would hope Chelsea or the media don't defend him if found guilty. He's been given much leeway, unlike Suarez.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 13, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/0I8YM.png


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 13, 2012)

Liverpool Transfer News: An In-Depth Scouting Report for Fabio Borini | Bleacher Report

if he is anything close to how they have described it,i think its worth buying him in...looking forward to seeing him in action


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 13, 2012)

Borini close to Pool move. Bet he'll outscore Carroll in his first 10 starts.

---------

Terry cleared of racism charges.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 13, 2012)

John Terry is not guilty. Racism is officially allowed, then


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds fair. The prosecution never really made a solid case against him.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 13, 2012)

Doesn't mean he didn't say it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2012)

Well you have the result after a due process which was pretty transparent. If you accepted Suarez verdict (not the court but we have the details), its only fair you accept this.

I see RAWK crying over Suarez again. Wonder why did Liverpool bend over and took the verdict if they believed their player was innocent beyond doubt.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 13, 2012)

SO now the FA will start their own disciplinary proceedings. Yet another farce in the offing.
Stripping a player of the captaincy, resulting in the resignation of the team manager - because they chose to believe one man's word against another. You couldn't make it up.

Let's hear what big brother Rio Feckdinand and that champion of society, Jason Roberts, have to say about this. WOuld love another soundbite from Capello too.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 14, 2012)

If I'm racially abused, I do have a right to be offended. Pretty sure Ferdinand feels the same about all this.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone of you who plays football has a chance at Portsmouth.

Portsmouth Football Club | Squad | First Team


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 14, 2012)

Manchester United make &euro;33m Lucas Moura bid - report - ESPN Soccernet


----------



## iinfi (Jul 14, 2012)

why no bids for pato from EPL clubs or RM or barca?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2012)

Although am a Man Utd fan couldn't help posting this

*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s480x480/487877_123658474444136_120026554_n.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 14, 2012)

maxi has departed...really saddened..he was one of our best players..all the best maxi...& welcome borini...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 14, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Anyone of you who plays football has a chance at Portsmouth.
> 
> Portsmouth Football Club | Squad | First Team



Pretty sad stuff. Even out of those players 2 have refused to turn up.


----------



## Krow (Jul 14, 2012)

If van Persie is sold off without replacement (addition), I think Spuds will finish above us.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 14, 2012)

podolski?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Krow said:


> If van Persie is sold off without replacement (addition), I think Spuds will finish above us.



i thought i read somewhere that giroud was brought in as a replacement for rvp...


----------



## Krow (Jul 14, 2012)

Meh. We relied on rvp all of last season. We need two players for centre forward. Podolski will play as LW. Giroud is the only CF now.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 14, 2012)

*//MOD: Resize image before posting*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wLME1FJfYtI[/YOUTUBE]

First pre-season goal and win.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 15, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> *//MOD: Resize image before posting*



with most of us having BB connections ... and speeds of 512kbps atleast ..was this needed?


----------



## Krow (Jul 15, 2012)

iinfi said:


> with most of us having BB connections ... and speeds of 512kbps atleast ..was this needed?



2592x1944 is too large. A lot of us also view forums on limited bandwidth connections. 1280x800 is more than enough.

The pic was not that great anyway.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Arsenal won a trophy.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2012)

Rio Ferdinand is a cvnt of the highest order.



> Cole, who also told the court he was a long-standing friend of the Ferdinand brothers, was accused by one person who sent a tweet to Rio Ferdinand of being a "choc ice".
> 
> The term is commonly understood to mean 'black on the outside, white on the inside'.
> 
> ...


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 15, 2012)

Ferdinand just gave some back. We can call it even now.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 15, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Rio Ferdinand is a cvnt of the highest order.



No that's Terry. Ferdinand comes across as a thick fvck.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 15, 2012)

Beckham is in some form. Scored 2 again vs Portland. Pearce


----------



## Krow (Jul 15, 2012)

Both goals were fantastic, although he would have been closed down in the PL for the first.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 15, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Ferdinand just gave some back. We can call it even now.



Even what? Gave back to whom?




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No that's Terry. Ferdinand comes across as a thick fvck.



Thick he is not. Missing a drugs test so you'd only be out for a while rather than take the test and get kicked out of the game for life? That's genius.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 15, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/VKKRq.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 16, 2012)

Carroll loan deal rejected....

the whole carroll saga is a mess now...now i hear they want to sell him..thats stupid really..taking such a big hit...might as well give him another season or send him on loan...also aquilani is injured..so he won't take part in the pre season games..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bangor City's Les Davies up against Ronaldo and Messi for Uefa award | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 17, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Bangor City's Les Davies up against Ronaldo and Messi for Uefa award | Football | guardian.co.uk



who the hell is les devies???


----------



## Krow (Jul 17, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> who the hell is les devies???


Let me google that for you


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 17, 2012)

kinda sums up what the award is about perfectly.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 17, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Bangor City's Les Davies up against Ronaldo and Messi for Uefa award | Football | guardian.co.uk



looks like an Indian newspaper headlines


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 17, 2012)

The pre-season begins, finally! can't wait to see the youngsters play.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 17, 2012)

dempsey & joe allen linked to liverpool now...


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 18, 2012)

zlatan to psg. crazy.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 18, 2012)

he is on a 12Mil yearly pay now...


----------



## Krow (Jul 18, 2012)

If they buy Thiago Silva as well, then they might as well buy the title.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 18, 2012)

Financial Fair Play -->


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2012)

Krow said:


> If they buy Thiago Silva as well, then they might as well buy the title.



They already did. Silva signed before Zlatan was signed.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 18, 2012)

i think psg spent upward of 100mil just on these two...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2012)

^ If media reports are true, we'll be crossing that threshold pretty soon - Oscar + Cavani + Azpilicueta = 75M GBP. Add to that Hazard 32M + Marin 6.5M.

FFP = Feck Financial Prudence. 

-----------

Luis Suárez says Manchester United used political clout in race row | Football | The Guardian

Thuaretth just won't let it go.
-----
And Rio Ferdinand could have just tweeted his own career suicide note:

Rio Ferdinand faces FA Twitter charge | Mail Online


----------



## Krow (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm worried this trend will take the fun out of football. Kind of like how cheat codes take the fun out of games. Of course, I do not expect fans of such clubs to understand. And I'm not just saying this because Arsenal doesn't have oil money.

Seriously, I'm not against spending big. But there should be a risk factor. Look at Leeds. But if Man City's players flop, they can go ahead and buy new players. Easy, ain't it?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2012)

^ It didn't take the fun out of football when the Red Mancs were breaking transfer records every season in the 90s, did it?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 18, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ If media reports are true, we'll be crossing that threshold pretty soon - Oscar + Cavani + Azpilicueta = 75M GBP. Add to that Hazard 32M + Marin 6.5M.
> 
> FFP = Feck Financial Prudence.



Yeah but didn't chelsea get like 50Mil on winning the cl or something??That kind of negates the whole ffp then...btw how much are you guys paying for oscar??How much are they asking for this kid?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2012)

^ Yup. We earned 50M for winning the CL, add to that assorted earnings from gate receipts and  TV revenue, we have 100M of our own money to burn. 

Oscar = 25M GBP. Reports say he's already had a medical at Chelsea. Let's see.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 18, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Yup. We earned 50M for winning the CL, add to that assorted earnings from gate receipts and  TV revenue, we have 100M of our own money to burn.
> 
> Oscar = 25M GBP. Reports say he's already had a medical at Chelsea. Let's see.



thats a lot of money for a 19 year old...is he really the next big thing as chelsea fans are saying...i know this chelsea fan who says he will even outshine hazard...

Meanwhile fsg gaffe where they announced dempsey having joined liverpool..fulham denied it later...

Chelsea willian bid rejected..holy crap how many players are chelsea after??Was just thinking about the squad of chelsea & my god its a very attacking squad they have created...but i am not too sure whether matteo is the right guy to lead such an attacking team...his tactics seem more defensive,i could be wrong this season,just speculating..also are all these transfers decided by the owner or matteo??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Yup. We earned 50M for winning the CL, add to that assorted earnings from gate receipts and  TV revenue, we have 100M of our own money to burn.
> 
> Oscar = 25M GBP. Reports say he's already had a medical at Chelsea. Let's see.



Yup and the 175 odd millon yearly wages come out of thin air.
Wait..for Chelsea they actually do.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 18, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ It didn't take the fun out of football when the Red Mancs were breaking transfer records every season in the 90s, did it?



United didn't have to rely on some scumbag russian billionaire. it was their own money they spent.



> I don't know much about the French league... But they know who I am!



Ibrahimovic is class 



> @FourFourTom: Italian journalists are asking Zlatan questions - he's replying in English just to piss them off. This is why I love him.



haha


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 18, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Yup and the 175 odd millon yearly wages come out of thin air.
> Wait..for Chelsea they actually do.



But of course.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 18, 2012)

actually they come from the oil wells


----------



## Krow (Jul 18, 2012)

And the mancs broke transfer records but their net spend was outrageous for only two seasons afaik.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 18, 2012)

Kl@w-24, stop arguing and agree that you're club is financially doped and is at an advantageous position because of it. I believe you're intelligent enough to see this. It would save everybody a lot of time


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 19, 2012)

Macheda scores. If only he could maintain his pre-season form into every season.

crap second half. kagawa stood on the touchlines for 5 waiting for the ball to go out of play 

ft 1-0. Unimpressive, but a good run-out for the kids.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Kl@w-24, stop arguing and agree that you're club is financially doped and is at an advantageous position because of it. I believe you're intelligent enough to see this. It would save everybody a lot of time



I believe people are intelligent enough to remember that it's been 9 years since we were taken over by Abramovich. If they still can't come to terms with it, it's their problem, not mine. 

------

Lukaku (2), Hazard and Marin score. 4-2 win for us. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Yup and the 175 odd millon yearly wages come out of thin air.
> Wait..for Chelsea they actually do.



You lot pay silly wages to mediocre players. What are you going on about?
Now don't pin this on us - we didn't want Diaby/Rosicky. 



XTerminator said:


> United didn't have to rely on some scumbag russian billionaire. it was their own money they spent.



Yes and now you're close to a billion quid in debt. Well done.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2012)

We have gone over why Arsenal have to overpay mediocre players before. 
Btw. Chelsea fan calling 50k pw "silly wages"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2012)

^ 50K for Diaby/Denilson/Rosicky _is_ silly. Wonder why.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2012)

So that clubs like Chavs don't get them easily when they are 20 and have every chance of coming good? 
Wonder what some of your flops like Torres are on.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2012)

^ The flop had assists in 2 digits last season. And speaking in Arse-terms, i.e. money, the commercial revenue from shirt sales goes a long way in putting cash in the coffers.



> Yes it was much better 10 years ago when the Champions League was won by Real Madrid and those homegrown talents Ronaldo (30m), Zidane (45m) and Figo (35m)



Ahem.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd love to see the commercial revenue pitted against his wages+transfer fee. Don't think too many people are keen on buying Torres shirts these days.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2012)

^ Football fans have money to burn. A Torres 9 shirt still has the same attraction as Fabregas 4, van Persie 10 etc.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 19, 2012)

They would rather buy Drogba or Hazard shirts than a flop's.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2012)

^ Let the people decide.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll never buy torres 9 shirt. And i will not buy any chelsea player's jersey ever except drogba


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2012)

^ You're entitled to your opinion. That's quite alright.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 19, 2012)

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_8M2uO3Frx-0/TC7lykWruCI/AAAAAAAAAHo/jXjald33ocg/s1600/play+boy+kaka.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 20, 2012)

RvP not going to be with Arsenal for the pre-season tour. BBC confirm United, City and Juve have bid for him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2012)

Meh. Just sell him to Juve and move on.


----------



## Krow (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, just sell him to Juve.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 20, 2012)

why the **** does city & utd need another striker for??They are loaded with it...surprising...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2012)

Brazil training at Arsenal.
*contenti1.espn.com.br/thumb/622_1f9fc8d9-a770-3b8f-afed-d6fbd7babfb0.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 20, 2012)

Spoiler



*s1-05.twitpicproxy.com/photos/large/621021328.jpg?key=8171227



might buy this one.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 20, 2012)

away shirt is like a million time better


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 21, 2012)

Rumour - Laurent Koscielny signed a 5 year deal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2012)

Red Mancs bid for Van Persie rejected.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 21, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/55Yr0.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 21, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Red Mancs bid for Van Persie rejected.



Manchester is Red.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2012)

^ The PL Champions might have something to say about that.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 21, 2012)

one league title in 44 years and a fa cup? Let them come back when they do have something to show


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2012)

^ I suspect they will.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 21, 2012)

We'll talk then  Till then, Manchester IS red.

Second pre-season friendly vs Ajax Cape Town starts in a few minutes

Smalling out for 10 weeks with a broken metatarsal 

bebe spares us the blushes  1-1 ft


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 21, 2012)

I hope Chris is not injury prone like Tom
And bebe of all the people.. 
Anyways, kudos to him, he's been injured for a year


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 21, 2012)

Many people have turned into Bebeliebers after that goal


----------



## iinfi (Jul 21, 2012)

ki haal? burji pav kidharrr?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 22, 2012)

Look who got out of rehab.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 22, 2012)

liverpool drew 1-1 against toronto...


----------



## iinfi (Jul 22, 2012)

good to see admiral playing .... hope he goes on loan somewhere ...

and comes back when he is a better striker


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 23, 2012)

*p.twimg.com/AwQw-8jCEAA99l3.jpg:large


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 23, 2012)

santi cazorla to arsenal!?!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2012)

Rumors getting stronger by the day but Malaga's sugar daddy is reluctant to sell.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ huh .. if arsenal is ever taken over by a joint consortium of bill gates, larry & page .. and they become a trillionaire club & buy some player for 100-200 million 
... i expect half of arse fans to commit suicide and the remaining half to walk across London and start supporting tottenham ...


----------



## Krow (Jul 23, 2012)

^ It's Larry Page, not Larry & Page.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 23, 2012)

Larry Ellison - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

incase u v not heard of him ....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 24, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^ It's Larry Page, not Larry & Page.






Arsenal vs. Malaysia is on star sports at 7:15 pm.


----------



## Krow (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm going to watch for sure. Meanwhile, if we get Cazorla, I think our transfers will be nothing short of amazing. Guardian says he's not been paid by malaga.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 24, 2012)

Cazorla is the dog's cojones.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 24, 2012)

Need Juve to cough up the dough quick for Cazorla to happen.


----------



## Krow (Jul 24, 2012)

Koscielny has signed a new contract. TV5+Kos are both on long-term deals now. About time the club rewarded top performers.

Koscielny pens new Arsenal deal | Arseblog News – the Arsenal news site

Arsenal agree terms with Santi Cazorla from troubled Málaga | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't decide which is worse, the vuvuzelas or commentary. At least the purple kit is looking decent.


----------



## Krow (Jul 24, 2012)

Commentary is ridiculous. So are Chamakh's pink boots.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 24, 2012)

Good goal by Eisfeld. Overall it was a much harder workout than Arsenal would have expected.


----------



## Krow (Jul 24, 2012)

The team looked better as the game wore on. Malaysia had a player called Subramanian.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 25, 2012)

Krow said:


> The team looked better as the game wore on. Malaysia had a player called Subramanian.



he is from my native place ...


----------



## shitz7 (Jul 25, 2012)

<a href="*www.club300.ru/public/content/media/humor/cat_new/cat_new.swf">Let me Google that for you</a>


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pingpong charged by the FA as EBJT nervously awaits his fate.

Arsenal agree terms with Cazorla without actually agreeing anything with Malaga. 

Thorgan Hazard joins his _bade bhaiyya_ at Chelsea.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 25, 2012)

And we have iinfi part 2 in kl@w-24....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 25, 2012)

^ I'm just trying to find out how it feels in his shoes. )


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 25, 2012)

kagawa doing his magic  .... live streams.... 

Macheda is missing chances 

KAGAWA!!!

lol Bebe created it... he has improved.. lot more disciplined.. still shite 1st touch


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2012)

Arsenal confirm 2012/13 squad numbers | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
Podolski will have to wait for his no. 10 shirt a bit. Given no squad number yet.


----------



## Krow (Jul 25, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> And we have iinfi part 2 in kl@w-24....



He used to be sane not too long ago. Ever since LFC_fan stopped posting here, he seems to have slowly lost it.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oscar signs for chelsea..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 25, 2012)

****ing how many big players will chelsea keep buying...how will they fit in so many players...reminds me of time when madrid was buying almost every top talent & had no space for some of them...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 25, 2012)

The Cazorla situation is looking pretty good atm. but then again M'Vila was going to be announced any day back in May.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2012)

Oscar.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 26, 2012)

liverpool slump to their first defeat against roma...2-1...adam scored...we need more signings to happen...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 26, 2012)

What is che's starting 11?


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 26, 2012)

doesn't matter, they lost. Expect a few more signings now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 26, 2012)

3-2. Defensive errors again.



			
				Cazorla's Twitter feed said:
			
		

> 'I am 27 years old, I'm a player for Malaga FC and the Spanish national team and I AM VERY HAPPY TO BE WITH THESE GREAT TEAMS!'



Err....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2012)

Arsenal vs. City 5:25 PM on Star Sports.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 27, 2012)

west ham have bid for carroll..first on loan with an option to buy him for 17mil...good money that..but i still prefer carroll to stay back...


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 27, 2012)

Nuri Sahin on loan to Arsenal. Damn Utd. were after him.

Fergie's refusal to sign a midfielder when everybody knows that's the area that needs strengthening the most, is surprising.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2012)

Fvcktards showing a repeat of the Indonesia  game 

Or Malaysia even.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey guys so today I saw ESPN HD showing advertisement for La Liga Broadcast from 18 Aug,so does this mean that they will not show Premier League this season?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 27, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Hey guys so today I saw ESPN HD showing advertisement for La Liga Broadcast from 18 Aug,so does this mean that they will not show Premier League this season?



no they got the rights to la liga from this year & will also continue airing premier league...so both the leagues will be shown...


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 27, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> no they got the rights to la liga from this year & will also continue airing premier league...so both the leagues will be shown...



Hmm,I wonder how they will manage that. Already on weekends many Premier League matches were not broadcasted. Well as long as they show Premier League matches on HD I'll be fine.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 28, 2012)

Shevchenko retires 

[YOUTUBE]5Gprcg0jUdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iinfi (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ i used to score such goals in school .. back then the GKs were 5 feet tall 

can someone help me in the below thread ... planning to pursue PG finally ..  
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/education/160811-online-pg-programs-ignou-mca.html


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 29, 2012)

chelsea lost again 

[YOUTUBE]pjiqCC0kCTc[/YOUTUBE]

nice debut for Zlatan

wilshere injured till october. feel for him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 29, 2012)

He has not suffered a setback or anything. The club is being extra-cautious with him.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 30, 2012)

^ Jack Wilshere says Hi, indeed. 

Wilshere's got Diaby-itis. Sell him to your light blue overlords before his value drops any further.

---------

MUST News


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 30, 2012)

Read it yesterday. Some of the facts are plain scary.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 30, 2012)

^ Yup. The fans still continue to support the club mostly due to SAF's presence. As soon as he decides to stick his chewing gum under his desk, the next manager will be under tremendous pressure to deliver, and deliver under restrictions (a bit like Pool and Hicks-Gillett).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2012)

Just one day left till Malaga's debt deadline. Will know about Cazorla's future soon.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 30, 2012)

bbc sport reporting aquilani moving to Fiorentina


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 30, 2012)

Rio Feckdinand charged for choc ice comments. Karrrrrrrma.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 31, 2012)

carroll to WHU


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2012)

BBC Sport - Andy Carroll: West Ham agree loan fee with Liverpool

Btw. 17 million for him is ridiculous. Don't think they will buy.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2012)

Torres money well spent.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 31, 2012)

its still a significant loss over carroll...


----------



## iinfi (Jul 31, 2012)

yes....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2012)

Apparently Cazorla is quite literally on his way. Didn't think it was going to happen but it is!


Spoiler



*p.twimg.com/AzSISR5CQAAfvF8.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 2, 2012)

Arsenal with the proverbial chance pe dance. if nuri sahin comes too they're almost set.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2012)

Some Spanish reporters claiming that the fee could be as low as 12.5 million GBP. A combination of 'player power' and Malaga's pressing need for money up front contributing to that.

This is what happens when sugardaddies go bad.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2012)

i hope this makes people a little sceptical about sugardaddies...


----------



## Krow (Aug 2, 2012)

^Say that to Klaw.



> Malaga Football Club has begun a process of internal restructuring within the organization to adapt to the standards of financial fair play, in order to ensure self-sufficiency and sustainability. This process, which does not mean it has rejected any kind of investment by the current owners, will involve some changes to the current Club organizational entity that will strengthen the future


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ohhh I love the sound of that.... I hope ffp is implemented well


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2012)

They are only bothered about FFP because they are up the creek without a paddle. Only now when their sheikh has not paid up, do they think of self sufficiency. Hard to feel sorry for the club to be honest.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 3, 2012)

Why is the sheikh not paying up?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 3, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^Say that to Klaw.



My sugardaddy strongest. 

------------



> *Wenger Hypocrisy*
> Amidst all the bitter RVP bashing, I'd like to ask a simple question to the Flat Earth Society (AKA Wenger Denialists):
> 
> RVP is being slated for buggering off from the club that stood by him first chance he gets, even though that club stands to make a £17 mil profit.
> ...



Answer zis plij.


----------



## Krow (Aug 3, 2012)

Someone seems to be high on oil fumes.

It's money Arsenal FC earned through its own resources and revenue. If Apple were to sell iPhones for Rs 5,000 because they can (profits from iPods, iPads, etc.), it is called unfair trade and Apple would be fined billions of dollars. It's the same thing with PSG, Chelsea and City, who use profits from other industries to fuel footballing success. Unfair trade.

When Klaw is sober, I think he'll see that point.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 3, 2012)

^ I already knew what you were gonna say. This has been a not-so-subtle windup.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 4, 2012)

Aquilani sold confirmed...ahh more sad news...


----------



## iinfi (Aug 4, 2012)

Krow said:


> Someone seems to be high on oil fumes.
> 
> It's money Arsenal FC earned through its own resources and revenue. If Apple were to sell iPhones for Rs 5,000 because they can (profits from iPods, iPads, etc.), it is called unfair trade and Apple would be fined billions of dollars. It's the same thing with PSG, Chelsea and City, who use profits from other industries to fuel footballing success. Unfair trade.
> 
> When Klaw is sober, I think he'll see that point.



its soccer ... not business ... ooppps ... will arse fans understand this?.. they r running a business house and not a football club .... 


new look & feel sucks



Ronnie11 said:


> Aquilani sold confirmed...ahh more sad news...



Aquilani ??


----------



## red_devil (Aug 4, 2012)

Err how is Aquilani being sold 'bad news'? He was never with you TBH 


BTW: site updated? since when?


----------



## Krow (Aug 4, 2012)

red_devil said:


> BTW: site updated? since when?


04.08.12. I was there.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 4, 2012)

4/8/12? 

I was there too


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 4, 2012)

red_devil said:


> Err how is Aquilani being sold 'bad news'? He was never with you TBH
> 
> 
> BTW: site updated? since when?



because he might have fit in with rodgers system


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 5, 2012)

red_devil said:


> Err how is Aquilani being sold 'bad news'? He was never with you TBH



Because i thought he was a player with potential...he was better than the rubbish we have in the likes of adams etc...plus yes as pointed out..he would have fitted in the system well under rodgers...

Wow...Acc to daily mail...lucas to have a medical in man utd..don't know whether to believe this but wow..utd agreed to pay 30+ for a 19 year old...have a feeling this too shall go the berbatov way...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 5, 2012)

Arsenal skipper Robin van Persie now wants to STAY at the club - Mirror Online


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes it was his master plan.

Also,

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7h5msBRt21rzgye5o1_500.gif


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 6, 2012)

m.guardian.co.uk

Good news. Was looking like his career would end


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2012)

Arsenal sign Spain midfielder Santi Cazorla | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
FINALLY! What a fvcking signing, and by all reports it's not even our record transfer.

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/496x498/aug_12/zp_149882744_SM_MAFC_AA8_B446_copy_2652.jpg?ic=d0592dT


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 7, 2012)

^ Good signing.

Mata-Silva-Cazorla.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2012)

Too much good news. Need to come back to ground.
Alex Song transfer rumours rile Arsène Wenger at Arsenal training camp | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## ico (Aug 7, 2012)

*i.cr3ation.co.uk/dl/s1/gif/eboue.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2012)

Arsenal in Germany. Cazorla is there.
Getty Images - Search


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 7, 2012)

Arsenal have reasons to be optimistic this season.


----------



## Krow (Aug 7, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Need to come back to ground.
> Alex Song transfer rumours rile Arsène Wenger at Arsenal training camp | Football | guardian.co.uk


That explains why we want Sahin.

Santi is our first WOW signing in ages. Glad to see the club's finances are in order and we are able to sign top players.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 7, 2012)

Krow said:


> That explains why we want Sahin.
> 
> Santi is our first WOW signing in ages. Glad to see the club's finances are in order and we are able to sign top players.



The recent property sale (Queensland road c. 40 million ) has allowed us to spend without worrying about selling first.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 8, 2012)

What if Footballers Tried That Hard... | John Nicholson...

read this. good stuff.


----------



## Krow (Aug 8, 2012)

Iniesta and co already crooning about Song.  That won't reduce his value.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 8, 2012)

As if RvP was not enough. Now Song too !!!!
Anyway, if Barca offer is good enough, we should sell him off. Let him warm the bench at Barca (like Hleb at Barca and Flamini ar Milan)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2012)

Twitter is alight with RvP to Utd. rumors. But as it is so often with it, there is no decent source.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 9, 2012)

Read it somewhere last night that RvP is flying back to Uk to complete his medical and other formalities with Man Utd.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2012)

Medical rumors were BS.


			
				SAF said:
			
		

> We're not getting any breakthrough with Arsenal. It's difficult to say why they're operating this way.


Is he kidding?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 9, 2012)

^ Prolly got you lot confused with the other Norf Lahndon club. They usually bend over easily for Red Manks. 



			
				SAF said:
			
		

> "I find it quite amazing that a club can pay 45million euros for a 19-year-old boy"



ORLY?



> He seems to have forgotten that he paid £30m for Wayne Rooney in 2004, when yep, you guessed it, the exchange rate of 1.5 made that exactly €45m.



Ze grapes are sour.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 9, 2012)

Wayne Rooney was identified by many as a talent after watching him play for 2 seasons when he was at Everton. Lucas Moura has played in a lol Brazilian league, yet to be tested at the highest level. Come up with some sensible arguments atleast once.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 9, 2012)

Wagner Ribeiro said:
			
		

> "Everything was agreed between Sao Paulo and Manchester United," Ribeiro told UOL.
> 
> "The contract had been written (and) just needed to be signed. But then Leonardo called me and asked to talk to Lucas...
> 
> "The possibility of living in Paris - a much more pleasant city than Manchester - also influenced his decision. But it was PSG's project that impressed Lucas."



SO, yeah, Rednose was willing to pay 45M Euros for a 19-year old playing in a lol Brazilian league, yet to be tested at the highest level. Come up with some sensible arguments at least once. Or at least check yer fackts.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 9, 2012)

Really? 
What does he expect? pay 15M and RvP is all yours? We are still rivals, will always be.

Btw, if RvP leaves, it is still about money and seems he is not interested in staying back


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 9, 2012)

The good thing here is we have learned our lessons and have prepared for life without Van Persie. Doesn't matter if he leaves at deadline day,we won't be fvcked like last season.


----------



## Krow (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, that is something RVP will regret. But becoming an Arsenal legend is not in vogue anymore, sadly. Henry was the last of them.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 9, 2012)

If RvP is not interested in staying, let him go. Pocket as much money as possible and get Sahin + a right back. We are in better shape squad wise, but lack of match practice for most of the first team can be a concern.

Anyone else linked to us today? Any news on the Sahin deal?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 9, 2012)

RVP wants to move because he is afraid Bouchra will fall for Giroud.

I mean why wouldn't anyone .... Giroud is a sexy mother flower.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 10, 2012)

anyone? even a cat? too much


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 10, 2012)

liverpool have bid 15mil for allen...which imo is a ****ing lot of money...


----------



## Krow (Aug 10, 2012)

Allen > Carroll Downing Henderson 

Besides it's his release clause. I wonder why Liverpool don't buy from outside England. Homegrown is bollocks.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 10, 2012)

Why TF is signing this Allen guy a huge deal for pool? 
And  that too for 15 effing mil?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 10, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> anyone? even a cat? too much



What ??


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 10, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> RVP wants to move because he is afraid Bouchra will fall for Giroud.
> 
> I mean why wouldn't anyone .... Giroud is a sexy mother flower.



seems you (a cat) have already fallen for OG


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 10, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> RVP wants to move because he is afraid Bouchra will fall for Giroud.
> 
> I mean *why wouldn't anyone* .... Giroud is a sexy mother flower.





arsenalfan001 said:


> seems you (*a cat*) have already fallen for OG



Anyone can fall for him.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 10, 2012)

David Gill admits van Persie interest. Can safely say United are NOT signing him then.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 10, 2012)

lol.. good one XT

RVP... i'm not sure of him.  at 25mil..... and 29 age... and injury record barring last season, how he would work with rooney + we need to get rid of DB first


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 10, 2012)

Not to forget he is asking wage parity with Rooney at 220k pw. Can't see him moving unless some other sugerdaddy club jumps in.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 11, 2012)

Joe Allen signs for Liverpool. In other news Welbeck linked to a loan deal with Arsenal


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Fabregas refuses to tap up Song in Barcelona press conference | LadyArse Gossip

**************************************

*i.imgur.com/nuxFs.jpg


----------



## Krow (Aug 11, 2012)

^Im sure that will change this season.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Klaw needs to see that pic and understand why people hate chelsea + sugardaddies


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 11, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^Im sure that will change this season.



if RvP goes for 20mil and Song also for 15, not much chance of a change 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Klaw needs to see that pic and understand why people hate chelsea + sugardaddies



Unfortunately, he will see the pics and be very happy to among the clubs spending the most 
forget him and move on


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2012)

-21 million net spend gives a pretty clear indication that it is a conscious decision to pay down debts. Credit to Wenger for keeping us competitive during this time, but we must open up our coffers a bit unless we want to get caught in a downward spiral.
Fortunately, we are seeing a positive change this summer. 25-30 million spending is not much,but a manager like Wenger can do a lot with it.



Robin van Persie set to play in Arsenal friendly on Sunday as Man United move stalls 



arsenalfan001 said:


> if RvP goes for 20mil and Song also for 15, not much chance of a change


Decision over Song is in our hands, he won't go unless a replacement is ready.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 11, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Decision over Song is in our hands, he won't go unless a replacement is ready.



Hope so. Any news on Sahin deal?
Also, dont we need a right back? Van der Wiel (or whatever) was linked to us once, lever heard anything afterwards


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 11, 2012)

So arse have spent 44mil this summer. Any salees?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 11, 2012)

44? Cazorla is 12.5 million GBP max, bringing the overall spend to the region of 35m.

Vela sold for about 4m.


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 11, 2012)

Is there any news on Sahin ????


----------



## Krow (Aug 11, 2012)

Sahin won't happen unless Song leaves. Can't see us with Sahin and Song in the squad, unless there is some dramatic shift in thinking. I don't see another player coming in until RVP leaves.

Total spend this summer has been 10m+12m+13m-4m = 31m pounds.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 11, 2012)

Aren't Sahin and Song are different type of players? Song is a defensive midfielder where as Sahin is more of Cesc type, atleast I thought so.

Add to that the Bendtners / Squilacchis / Arshavins / Chamakhs et al - another 10-15 mil


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Transferleague.co.uk lists it as 10 14 and 20 , so I said 44


----------



## Krow (Aug 11, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Transferleague.co.uk lists it as 10 14 and 20 , so I said 44



20 million pounds? We have never paid that much.

In other slightly old news, Fabregas refused to tap up Song. I like him, shows some class despite being among cunnies of the worst kind.



			
				Cesc said:
			
		

> I’d rather not speak about possible signings, out of respect for  Arsenal, which is a club that is very dear to my heart. Names are thrown  about every summer. Whoever comes in will be very welcome, but it’s up  to boss to decide who we need.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2012)

20 million was the initial price. But then sh1t hit the fan for Malaga and they needed all the money upfront, so we duly obliged, provided they reduce their asking price ofcourse.  Deal of the summer.


----------



## Krow (Aug 12, 2012)

Rodwell moves to Man City. Another promising Everton youngster moves to Manchester. They go to the blue half nowadays.

Torres has scored in the battle of the sugar daddies. Ivanovic sent off. 

Cracker of a match? Che 2-3 City at 78 mins.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2012)

Just the one red card in El plastico. Disappointing.


----------



## Krow (Aug 12, 2012)

A mass brawl would be interesting.

900 million trumps 700 million.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2012)

*www.thefirstrow.eu/watch/135191/1/watch-1.-fc-koln-vs-arsenal.html


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 12, 2012)

im worried city have the winning mentality now, once you get the taste of winning, you go on.

Arsenal have been very good so far. Santi and Giroud specially.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2012)

Classic Podolski goal there.

FT 4-0. Really impressed with all the new signings.


----------



## Krow (Aug 12, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> FT 4-0. Really impressed with all the new signings.



Good thing they started well. We need them to hit the ground running.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Klaw needs to see that pic and understand why people hate chelsea + sugardaddies



Naah, you just hate the fact that the duopoly has been broken. 

---------------

*assets.sbnation.com/assets/1289923/whee2.gif

Oh, Brana....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 13, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Naah, you just hate the fact that the duopoly has been broken.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2012)

^ Seriously. If your owners weren't blood-sucking leeches, you wouldn't be in almost a billion quid of debt, needing a stock-market flotation.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2012)

WTF. Ivanovich is not banned in the PL


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 13, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Seriously. If your owners weren't blood-sucking leeches, you wouldn't be in almost a billion quid of debt, needing a stock-market flotation.



 you just dont get it


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 13, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> you just dont get it



Why are you trying so hard? He wont understand till a Malaga happens to them. Let it be.
We all enjoy the 3-4 way fight in the PL. Waiting for another season full of ups and downs and hope more than 4 teams compete for the top spot now 


Seems RvP will be the captain for us this season if he stays.
About captaincy, Arsene Wenger said, “That will decided this week as well. At the moment we rotate a little bit, Vermaelen was assistant last year and van Persie is still here, so at the moment there is no need to choose another captain.”


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> We all enjoy the 3-4 way fight in the PL.



Exactly. Or would it be better if the PL were reduced to a 2-team league like La Liga or the SPL?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 13, 2012)

Song happy amid sale talk | Arsenal News, Fixtures, Results, Transfers | Sky Sports
This story seems dead for now. Be interesting to see of we still try to get Sahin.


----------



## Krow (Aug 13, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Song happy amid sale talk | Arsenal News, Fixtures, Results, Transfers | Sky Sports
> This story seems dead for now. Be interesting to see of we still try to get Sahin.



Last season we were too thin when our fullbacks got injured and Song was at CB. Sahin would be a good option to have in case Arteta/Song are not available.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 14, 2012)

Why there is no progress regarding Walcott's contract?
Seems AW is not interested in renewing his contract


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2012)

^ He'll have a stellar season, then. And at the end of the season they'll be groveling at his feet to get him to sign an extension.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 14, 2012)

Its difficult to see Theo having a good full season.
He will be good here and there but can never be consistent.
He does not have a footballing brain, just like Diaby. Both are good players but then dont know when to pass and when to shoot and when to cross and when to dribble.
These are kind of a instinct, may improve over the years but you cant teach all these.
And there are players who can play wide this season (Poldi, Gervinho, Ox, Cazorla), Theo is not important anymore (he was not earlier also)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2012)

^ I was just guessing based on the trend over the past few years (Flamini? Van Persie?).


----------



## Krow (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd like Theo to stay. No matter how frustrating, he is the Guy who runs defences ragged on his day. Remember 2-2 Barcelona? Was the best source of assists last season too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2012)

^ Like I said, your club might not recognize his value now, since you're loaded with wide players. But I can assure you, if Walnut is in the last year of his contract and he has a stellar season, there's no way he'll stay. And then you lot will regret it.


----------



## Krow (Aug 14, 2012)

If he leaves, he will be mocked. That will be sad. But he has grown too big for his boots if he doesn't sign a contract. No other top 6 club will offer him assured starts. Liverpool is the most likely destination.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2012)

^ Don't Liverpool already have a no-tricks pony in Downing? Why would they want a one-trick pony?

Would Arsenal sell to us, if we come calling? That is, supposing he doesn't sign an extension? Be honest.


----------



## Krow (Aug 14, 2012)

I think so. He doesn't seem to be the kind to attract attention from abroad. But I don't think Chelsea would want him. You have the likes of Mata and Hazard.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2012)

^ Yes, but no out-and-out right-winger (hence the pursuit of Victor Moses). Marin prefers left, although he can also play on the right. Sturridge is too selfish to play on the right all season (striker cover). Mata is better off pulling strings behind the striker where him and Hazard (left) can interchange during the game. Ramires was used on the right last season but he's no winger. Even Oscar can play on the right but he is more of a central/attacking midfielder.

Walcott *could* be a surprise target if the Moses deal hits a snag.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 14, 2012)

If I were AW, I would have happily let him go, unfortunately I am not.

He is yet to talk to Theo, may be something is cooking in Professor's mind or he is too comfortable regarding the whole situation. Lets see.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2012)

Of course we have talked to Theo. He has been stalling since last summer but no one wants him. Think he will sign during the season.
RvP on the other hand is a goer. Don't know why Utd are willing to spend so much on his transfer and.wages when their midfield needs that kind of investment. The reported bid of 20+2m should be enough.


----------



## Krow (Aug 14, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Of course we have talked to Theo. He has been stalling since last summer but no one wants him. Think he will sign during the season.
> RvP on the other hand is a goer. Don't know why Utd are willing to spend so much on his transfer and.wages when their midfield needs that kind of investment. The reported bid of 20+2m should be enough.



I know it is not happening, but I wish we sign Llorente to replace RVP.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 14, 2012)

Not Llorente but Sahin could happen because of a free spot in squad and wage bill.


----------



## Krow (Aug 14, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Not Llorente but Sahin could happen because of a free spot in squad and wage bill.


Much more likely. Muppetry is fun, but I wish all this ended sooner. Can't wait for season to begin. Genuinely kicked about our squad now.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bolton's Fabrice Muamba forced to retire from game - ESPN Soccernet

Muamba has been forced to retire...very sad really


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 15, 2012)

Oliver Kay of The Times saying that Sahin is going to Liverpool.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 15, 2012)

SSN reporting modric to madrid for about 24Mil...lol...what happened to levy's demand of 40Mil...must be feeling stupid to have rejected chelsea's deal last season...madrid must be laughing their ass off...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Oliver Kay of The Times saying that Sahin is going to Liverpool.



yeah heard that too..but still just a rumour..would be a great addition to the squad...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2012)

CVNT!



> bbcsport_david: Man Utd agree £24m deal to sign Robin van Persie from Arsenal. 4-yr deal, terms & medical in next 48 hours


Sad stuff, but 24m is hard to turn down for an unhappy player in his last year of contract.

Goes without saying, IT MUST BE REINVESTED!


----------



## nbaztec (Aug 16, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/5R6lJ.png

inb4butthurt.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2012)

And there is more.


> @AFCAMDEN
> 
> Alex Song's attitude has been "disgusting" of late, and Arsene has had enough. He's been told he can leave. #AFC
> @AFCAMDEN
> ...


Take it with a pinch of salt but this guy was the first to call Cazorla transfer.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 16, 2012)

^ 

I think we should go Song next


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol It doesn't bother me now. Players are just employees.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 16, 2012)

*www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/sadman.gif

many arsenal fans right now ^


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2012)

Must be reinvested. Have to say, hurts to see another of our best go. 24 m pounds is great and I hope we reinvest. I don't care if song and walcott leave, as long as we have fitting replacements.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2012)

Robin van Persie transfer to Manchester United: His departure will be seen as betrayal and he can forget a hero's return but at £20m-plus it's good business for Arsenal - John Cross - Mirror Online
Echos much my sentiments on the issue.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 16, 2012)

A front 3 of Kagawa, Rooney and rvp.... Mother of god that's better than sex

Arsenal fans will 8-2 see Robin van Persie in Man Utd shirt next season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2012)

Really funny and original


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, I just laughed so hard. Good one ssk. 

I must admit, I feel depressed and betrayed. He was our best captain since Vieira. Gone to our direct rivals. Could have been an Arsenal legend, takes the piss. Sigh.

Hope we reinvest.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2012)

Arsenal's sale of Robin van Persie to Manchester United is good business | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 16, 2012)

i will be damned...didn't think utd would land rvp tbh...wow rooney & rvp..nice combo...

had city gotten rid of adebayor before,maybe they had a good chance...


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Over half of Man Ure fans don't want him.May I ask why ?



axes2t2 said:


> RVP wants to move because he is afraid *Bouchra will fall for Giroud*.
> 
> I mean why wouldn't anyone .... *Giroud is a sexy mother flower.*



*i.imgur.com/HOIMW.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 16, 2012)

The reason some utd fans don't want him is because of his age etc. Its not like we are overflowing with money + we still have not got rid of DB



Krow said:


> Hope we reinvest.



and I thought arsenal have gone all out and spent 40mil this time


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 16, 2012)

Every year Arsenal captain leaves. 

Who wants to bet on Verma to Chelsea next year ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2012)

So ze inevitable has happened. Big fat hairy deal. I'm taking bets on who Arsenal's next captain will be. And then, who will he join next season.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 16, 2012)

Meanwhile in Manchester a little mexican gringo is crying while sipping his tequila and a bulgarian is planning where to buy his dream house.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 16, 2012)

What about the lanky Englishman?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2012)

^ And that rotund Shrek lookalike as well...


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and I thought arsenal have gone all out and spent 40mil this time


36m. Of which we have recovered 27m through sales of RVP and Vela. With Song potentially on his way out, I hope we get replacements. No need for a marquee signing, but a good DM will be needed, possibly Sahin.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2012)

^ Sahin isn't your ball-winning DM. He plays more like a ball distributor, a central mid/deep-lying playmaker. Khedira/Alonso play there for Madrid, so he isn't getting minutes on the pitch. Lassana Diarra would be better aligned to your needs. Or M'Vila. You could go for Loric Cana, a surprise candidate (although ico would love him ).


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 16, 2012)

I wish we had signed Yossi Benayoun.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 16, 2012)

^^
Yup, he is same as Arteta, deep lying playmaker in football manager terms.
What we need is a ball winner, Van Bommel type. 

Dont we need another striker?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2012)

^ Arsene says:



> "We have already recruited. Giroud and Podolski were intended to offset the departure of van Persie,"



So, no.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 16, 2012)

But this Poldi has become more of a winger of late, dont see him playing as striker.
And Theo and Gervinho playing as strikers - horror.
Lets see


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 16, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> But this Poldi has become more of a winger of late, dont see him playing as striker.
> And Theo and Gervinho playing as strikers - horror.
> Lets see



He failed as a winger at Bayern.


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> He failed as a winger at Bayern.



Henry failed as a winger at Juventus.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2012)

Spanish papers saying that Mourinho doesn't want Sahin to go to a CL rival. Also Rodgers was his bumboy as Chelsea reserve manager and they are prepared to pay all his wages+no demand of buyout clause like Arsenal.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 16, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Spanish papers saying that Mourinho doesn't want Sahin to go to a CL rival. Also Rodgers was his bumboy as Chelsea reserve manager and they are prepared to pay all his wages+no demand of buyout clause like Arsenal.



yeah, seems Liverpool is on the front seat now to sign Sahin.
Not too bad though, we have that area covered. We need a DM, a hard tackling DM who can cover up our defense line well.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2012)

^ Diaby.



BREAKING NEWS : RVP fails his medical test!!! Reason : back problems caused by the weight of Arsenal whom he carried on his shoulders for 10 months


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 16, 2012)

You now need Batman


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> BREAKING NEWS : RVP fails his medical test!!! Reason : back problems caused by the weight of Arsenal whom he carried on his shoulders for 10 months



Find something new. It has been retweeted 13,024 times off @MarioBalotelli and posted pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 16, 2012)

xtremevicky said:


> Every year Arsenal captain leaves.
> 
> Who wants to bet on Verma to Chelsea next year ?


Funny your last post before yesterday was in November. Living up to the ManU reputation.


----------



## Krow (Aug 16, 2012)

These wankers seriously have no life. India has at least a million Manu plastics. I remember how all these plastics popped up here right after 8-2 and none were to be seen about 48 hours after 6-1.

**** off.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2012)

Krow said:


> Find something new. It has been retweeted 13,024 times off @MarioBalotelli and posted pretty much everywhere.



Okay...



			
				Arsene Wenger said:
			
		

> "Robin scored 30 goals last season and you want to keep your best players. He was player of the year in England. We want to keep him. I cannot tell you more at the moment because I don't know more. *We have not bought the players to replace Van Persie, but to strengthen our squad *with the thinking Van Persie will stay. That's still my mind at the moment"





			
				Arsene Wenger said:
			
		

> "We have already recruited since we bought (Olivier) Giroud and (Lukas) Podolski *who originally were intended to offset the departure of van Persie*"



Better?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 16, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Diaby.



He is tactically not good enough to be a DM - IMHO


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2012)

^ Err.... sarcasm?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 16, 2012)

podolski got homesick last time .. right?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 16, 2012)

baah...utd fans seem to have gone crazy..its like as if they bought messi or iniesta or something..had to hear this **** the whole day...as many pointed out...they somehow remain quiet & some awesome **** appears,they are raising their flags..


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 16, 2012)

This transfer is odd. Can't remember the last time we signed a well-established player from a major club. Berba doesn't count as I said a *major* club


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow...the news is that bayern munich have agreed to pay 40 MIL for javi martinez...


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 16, 2012)

You know when people post same old jokes that they are so desperate for attention.

Or are they mad that United got the better deal than that eunuch to chavs.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2012)

Biglia on Wenger agenda | Sky Sports

Rumors doing round that Walcott IS signing a new contract.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 17, 2012)

van Persie is at Bridgewater undergoing a medical atm


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 17, 2012)

Liverpool agree deal for Oussama Assaidi - ESPNFC

Don't known what to make of this...but am glad liverpool signed a winger...after the loss of maxi & bellamy...haven't seen him play..how is he?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Bartley to Swansea is complete.

*********************************************

*i.imgur.com/JfmBy.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> You know when people post same old jokes that they are so desperate for attention.
> 
> Or are they mad that United got the better deal than that eunuch to chavs.



I can only laugh at you attention-seeking skillzzz. Ha. Ha.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 17, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Err.... sarcasm?



He is good at nothing, except getting himself injured. cant bet on him for one full season


----------



## Krow (Aug 17, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Biglia on Wenger agenda | Sky Sports
> 
> Rumors doing round that Walcott IS signing a new contract.



Good news. Let's hope for stability.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Funny your last post before yesterday was in November. Living up to the ManU reputation.



Got bored of this forum and its design. 

Also have better places to discuss football .


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 17, 2012)

xtremevicky said:


> Got bored of this forum and its design.
> 
> Also have better places to discuss football .



better place than here... how dare you! i'm going to ban you


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2012)

The Only Winner Of The Robin Van Persie Deal Is Robin Van Persie - SBNation.com



> If the reported wages are anything like accurate, it's fair to say that there are exactly two winners in the Robin van Persie transfer. Neither of them is a club.



GASTON RAMIREZ (Uruguay) signs for SOUTHAMPTON!!!! What a signing!! Club record, 11.xM GBP!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2012)

> Arsenal
> 
> Wenger on Song rumours and possible new signings: 'Both could happen... but my focus is on the Sunderland game'


That's a fvck off to Song. Can't see him playing for us again after this.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 17, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> That's a fvck off to Song. Can't see him playing for us again after this.



But how could it become so bad between the club and Song?
I mean we never heard of anything


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 17, 2012)

so i'm having difficulty with the 12.5 mil pounds you say you paid for cazorla. I've seen 16 mil on some sites and even 20 mil. Whats the actual amount paid?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 17, 2012)

Should be around 16. Earlier it was 20 but came down later.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 17, 2012)

Is it 16 + addons?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2012)

Song leaving? I thought he was one of Arses' best players last season. How could they sell their... oh, wait.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2012)

11.8 million GBP or 15 million Euros cash upfront. No addons. According to pretty reliable shareholders etc. Malaga needed the cash immediately.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2012)

Vermaelen is new Arse captain.



Man Citeh need a defender.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 11.8 million GBP or 15 million Euros cash upfront. No addons. According to pretty reliable shareholders etc. Malaga needed the cash immediately.



Sources also confirm that VanP was sold for 15M GBP. The 22-24M figure is based on addons, which may never materialize if, as expected, VanP flops or gets injured (whichever comes first).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2012)

Apparently Wenger doesn't think Song contributes enough, in addition to being a twat. That is why he is prepared to part with him so easily.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Vermaelen is new Arse captain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19179833 
22.5 + 1.5. Ornstein is in Wenger's 'insider circle'.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2012)

^ Oooh, that's quite a deal, then. Quite surprised the Red Mancs actually paid that much for a 29-year old with a history of injuries. :S

Was Fergie trying to beat Man Citeh to VanP's signing?

Were Man Citeh actually even interested in VanP?

Is Mancini sitting in his office and laughing his ass off while eating a bowl of hot pasta with cheese?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2012)

All done. RvP modelling for DHL now.



> Everyone at Arsenal would like to thank Robin for his contribution during his time with the Club.


Haha no "wish him the best" sh1te.

I see our neighbours have quite a songbook on Van Persie which could come in handy.

Jack Wilshere is Arsenal's new no. 10. Podolski takes 9. Cazorla 19.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Aug 17, 2012)

no 10 to wilshere,hope he will be back soon,song situation not looking good & should be sought out ASAP.

its bad but true.
*www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896/premi...-feeder-club-in-the-world?source=breakingnews


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2012)

What?  Wilshere is one of the best we have at the club. Who cares if he is English?If anything, it means there is a bit more chance of him understanding the club's values, being at Arsenal since the age of 9.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 17, 2012)

RvP gets #20 Hopefully helps us in getting the #20.



> “When I have to make tough decisions in my life I listen to the little boy inside me.That little boy was screaming 'Manchester United'”


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 17, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Apparently Wenger doesn't think Song contributes enough, in addition to being a twat. That is why he is prepared to part with him so easily.
> 
> BBC Sport - Robin van Persie: Man Utd agree £24m deal with Arsenal for striker
> 22.5 + 1.5. Ornstein is in Wenger's 'insider circle'.




The same insider is saying the part quoted below also:



> It is understood Van Persie was encouraged by the arrivals of Germany forward Lukas Podolski, France striker Olivier Giroud and Spain midfielder Cazorla - to the point where he was open to the idea of staying with or without a new contract.
> 
> But Wenger pulled him aside shortly before Sunday's friendly victory over Cologne,  told him he would be sold if a deal could be reached and informed the Dutchman he was no longer part of his plans.



Not sure if all these are true. Can not believe Wenger actually told RvP to Fvuk off




scudmissile007 said:


> no 10 to wilshere,hope he will be back soon,song situation not looking good & should be sought out ASAP.



At last someone who is worthy of the No 10 at Arsenal - hope he will live up to the standard set by the God himself - Dennis Bergkamp


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 17, 2012)

*s1-05.twitpicproxy.com/photos/large/639124324.jpg?key=630446


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Not sure if all these are true. Can not believe Wenger actually told RvP to Fvuk off



Not much he can do if a player isn't committed to the cause and the clock is ticking.
Ferguson just said Van Persie himself was pushing for the move.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 17, 2012)

Song has left Arsenal?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2012)

Twitter saying yes. If not, it's just a matter of time.



> @AFCAMDEN
> 
> Can I rephrase that? Alex Song has been f*cked off by Arsenal.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 17, 2012)

Song leaving would be stupid
Prepare for another shite season arse


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 17, 2012)

^ dont think so. Sahin is coming most prolly.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2012)

> @bbcsport_david
> 
> Alex Song set for Barca move. Clubs negotiating, won't play on Sat, Sahin lined up on season-long loan as replacement


Going for 15-20m.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 18, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> ^ dont think so. Sahin is coming most prolly.



Sahin is coming to us... 

gaston ramirez deal not done yet to southampton..would have been a major coup for them..bosingwa joins qpr & dempsey is acting like an ass for fulham...


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 18, 2012)

*arsenal.is/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Olivier-Giroud.jpg

oh yes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2012)

Nudity seriously?

Anyway, the season starts today. The club knew at the end of last season that RvP is going to leave. They went out and not only replaced him by buying Giroud and Poldi but also filled the void left by Cesc by purchasing Cazorla. All three have pre season with the rest of the team under their belts and are ready to go. Things are looking up this time around.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> *arsenal.is/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Olivier-Giroud.jpg



Hell yeah


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Anyway, the season starts today. The club knew at the end of last season that RvP is going to leave. They went out and not only replaced him by buying Giroud and Poldi but also filled the void left by Cesc by purchasing Cazorla. All three have pre season with the rest of the team under their belts and are ready to go. Things are looking up this time around.



Couldn't agree more. Things are much better than last year. We aren't anywhere close to title contenders, but unlike last year, I'm sure we will get more than 70 points this year.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nudity ?

Don't be jealous coz you can't have a fine body like him.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Nudity ?
> 
> Don't be jealous coz you can't have a fine body like him.



haha good one bro


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2012)

Arsenal: Szczesny, Jenkinson, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Gibbs, Diaby, Arteta, Cazorla, Walcott, Gervinho, Podolski. 
Substitutes: Mannone, Djourou, Coquelin, Santos, Ramsey, Arshavin, Giroud.

Giroud on the bench after playing 90 for France in midweek. Poldi centre. Be good to see Gervinho who has been on fire in the pre-season.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 18, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2012)

Cazorla looking good.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 18, 2012)

Agger off.. pelanty to WBA 

Long lol


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2012)

**** this ****.

Arsenal aren't winning today. 

Team needs to perform from day #1. Otherwise yet another trophyless season. :/


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 18, 2012)

Cazorla is awesome. boy can he shoot.

Another pelanty to Brom


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Cazorla is awesome. boy can he shoot.
> 
> Another pelanty to Brom


he's **** until he scores today.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 18, 2012)

Odemwingie scores. This is comedy 



ico said:


> he's **** until he scores today.



you judging him too early. 

Podolski had an avg game.


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2012)

No. I'm not. Arsenal are bottling this game.

Arsenal needs 3 points from this game, nothing else.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 18, 2012)

Swansea and Fulham have been on fire today.

3-0 Albion


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2012)

sigh, low sperm count for a week then. If Arse draws or loses.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 18, 2012)

Joe Cole has done his hammy. World's best player is off.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2012)

Suarez is shite


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2012)

should have sold RvP after securing 6 points.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2012)

Watching glee instead. Lol

You miss the penetration of rvp and the bossing of midfield of song big time


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 18, 2012)

Sahin will now most def come to Arsenal after watching that horror show by LFC


----------



## scudmissile007 (Aug 18, 2012)

its official song going to barca,team need some time to gel together may be new signings will perform better in upcoming games,need to press more on the attack rather than counter attack.


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> You miss the penetration of rvp and the bossing of midfield of song big time


We miss none of these actually. lol. You didn't watch the match.

More like finishing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2012)

Very difficult game with their defending and heat etc. Poldi showed good movement, Cazorla was superb. Needed more from Gervinho and Walcott though. No need to panic, the players will get better with games.
Liverpool picked up where they left 

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-agree-terms-with-barcelona-for-song
15 millon+addons. Thanks and Goodbye.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Aug 18, 2012)

hopeful of clearing deadwood,
Chris Wheatley @ GoonerTalk 
Squillaci has seen potential moves to
Bastia and Olympiacos break down
over excessive wage demands. Still
'minor' hope in latter deal.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 18, 2012)

> @CallamBagshaw96: Oh **** ive got Song on my fantasy team..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2012)

LUKAKU.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 18, 2012)

Barcelona confirm deal for Arsenal's Alex Song - ESPNFC

We'll Play like Barcelona they said,we'll play tiki-taka they said,we'll lose 3-0 on opening day they never said.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2012)

> t @BBCSport
> Arsenal Wenger has told BBC Sport that he is looking to improve the team's creativity and that another signing is likely before the deadline



Personally think we will bring in 2 more.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 18, 2012)

*p.twimg.com/A0mMcF_CUAAw8OZ.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2012)

> @AFCAMDEN
> 
> Alex Song is gone, good. The man has been a poison around the training ground lately. Stevie Bould nearly took his head off in Cologne.


.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2012)

ico said:


> More like finishing.



yeah.... but taking shots from distance is not penetration. gerviniho was good, but it was not like the opening of defences you'll used to do with rvp and song in the team.
penetration + finishing  and song was good with his assists too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2012)

We have drawn games with RvP and Song. Pointless debate to have over one game.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 19, 2012)

that is correct , a few more games will give a better picture


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 19, 2012)

So 4 of the 6 new managers have lost today.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 19, 2012)

i wanted Brendan R to do well... but..
btw, swansea did pretty well


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 19, 2012)

Arsenal agree terms with Barcelona for Song | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com

Agreement with Arsenal for Song | FC Barcelona

19M euros.

Time for some denchhhhhhhh ?


----------



## Krow (Aug 19, 2012)

So long Song, and thanks for all the fish. Bye.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks like Sahin is coming to Arsenal.



> @bbcsport_david
> 
> Arsenal close to completing Sahin deal. Season-long loan with view to permanent. Confirmation likely early next week #bbcfootball #afc #rmfc


Good work by Arsenal to get the option to buy if true. Mourinho wasn't keen on it at all.


----------



## Krow (Aug 19, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Looks like Sahin is coming to Arsenal.
> 
> 
> Good work by Arsenal to get the option to buy if true. Mourinho wasn't keen on it at all.



Amazing work if true. That will work for us. Question: Does the option to buy include a fixed fee? I mean like if Cesc leaves Barcelona, we can buy him for 40m pounds. Or will the fee be decided next season?

If Sahin is coming, then guess what, we managed to buy four players with almost zero net spend. Only Arsenal can do this.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2012)

Twitter ITKs saying 2 million Euros as loan fee and a further 6 million to purchase. I doubt it is true though. Not because he is worth so less but because I don't think the deal has been finalised yet.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 19, 2012)

*assets.sbnation.com/assets/768409/2yls1gm_medium.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2012)

RAWK said:
			
		

> I just want the confirmation so I can have a power wank and transfer him to LFC on Fifa!
> 
> Announce it already


Nuri Sahin


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 19, 2012)

Apparently we're favourites to land Vitesse LB Alexander Buttner.

[youtube]rRGb9JS_-OU[/youtube]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2012)

French TV saying M'Vila leaving this week. Jean Makoun lined up by Rennes as replacement. Don't know where he is going though.

*www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/tottenham-want-marouane-chamakh-from-arsenal-1269515


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2012)

Matchday. Excited as hell, though I feel lack of central defenders is going to cost us a few goals


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2012)

Would like to see what Everton look like. I rate Moyes among the top four PL managers after Arsene, Fergie and Mancini.


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/tottenham-want-marouane-chamakh-from-arsenal-1269515



 They can take Squillaci as well. Talk about strengthening rivals.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2012)

Given they have Defoe as their only striking option as of now, I won't be surprised 

I'm hearing Carrick and Valencia will play in defence today


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 20, 2012)

rafael ...?
btw, why is the game so late


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2012)

late kickoff.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2012)

Because it's Monday and people won't be able to attend a 3 PM kickoff


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> btw, why is the game so late



Obvious answer is obvious. We are around 4.5 hours ahead of them right now, so those guys finish work and attend an 8pm kickoff.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 20, 2012)

surprising that both of you answered. I know why it's late. i was just cribbing


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2012)

Buttner has arrived at the Bridgewater Hospital for a medical, reports saying.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Saw the 2nd half.

If Sunderland would have sat any further back they would have been forced to buy tickets.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2012)

> If Sunderland would have sat any further back they would have been forced to buy tickets.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 20, 2012)

Alex Song signs for Barcelona and Madrid have offered a shock loan move for injury-plagued Kaka to United.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 20, 2012)

to United ??!!!! Man Utd??!!


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 20, 2012)

> Mufc Team v Everton; De Gea, Valencia, Vidic, Carrick, Evra, Cleverly, Kagawa, Scholes, Nani, Welbeck, Rooney. #Mufc #United



lack of pre-season games means rvp on the bench.


----------



## Krow (Aug 21, 2012)

Carrick and Valencia in defence. Hmmm.

Nani on a yellow already. Serves him right. Hate him and Evra, both cry babies.

United look weak right side of defence. Fellaini just skinned Valencia and Carrick way too easily.

Kagawa looks pretty good. Great eye for passes. I also rate Welbeck, hope he doesnt turn out to be a c*** like Evra and Nani.

**** van persie. I hope he has the worst season of his life. That little boy inside him will ****ing stop talking. *******.

With a little investment, Moyes should be able to work wonders. Great manager, Everton have the spirit taking the game to united like that.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 21, 2012)

Dude Valencia and Carrick are not defenders.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2012)

Buhu who'll score the goals now there is no Van Persie.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah!


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 21, 2012)

Everton 1-0 Manchester United 
Absence of CBs cost us. Kagawa looked pretty slick. Everton deserved the win.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 21, 2012)

What a performance by Fellaini though. Now for him to roll over till the next fixture at Old Trafford.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 21, 2012)

why are these fuking matches on fuking weekdays


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 21, 2012)

Reporter: What do you think you'd be if you hadn't become a professional footballer?

Crouch: A virgin.

************************
*i.imgur.com/Xhjzm.jpg


----------



## Krow (Aug 21, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Dude Valencia and Carrick are not defenders.



Everyone knows that. If you're playing as defenders, you better defend well.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 21, 2012)

Trying to get Almunia's little boy

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2b7a2m46d1qi532yo1_500.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like Sahin deal has stalled somewhat. Madrid have increased the asking price for the buyout at the end of the loan spell.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 21, 2012)

*p.twimg.com/A0z9Mw2CQAAPu2Q.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2012)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2012/8/20/1345467762763/Robin-van-Persie-001.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 21, 2012)

Klaw waited for us to fill up the thread so his post can be on top of the next page.Pathetic.

anyways,

*i.imgur.com/atPIT.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2012)

^ And I win! 

--------

LUKAKU vs CARRAGHER:

*assets.sbnation.com/assets/1305186/liverpool2.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 21, 2012)

Still doesnt beat Terry's frog impersonation vs Arsenal


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2012)

^ That was embarrassing, really.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 21, 2012)

*p.twimg.com/A0068rsCAAAm5cZ.jpg

Büttner signs a 5-yr contract with United. This came out of nowhere. Seeing Evra's performance yesterday, I think he can very well take his place if he does well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 21, 2012)

De Rossi has told City to piss off. A rarity in these times.

Spurs have signed Adebayor. He wouldn't take a paycut so the financial dopers gave him a nice payoff to move his arse


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 22, 2012)

Adebayor to Spurs. Leandro Damiao is being chased by them too :O




:O

Ben Amos, currently at Hull on loan, is doing well. Named in the team of the week.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 22, 2012)

We signed Angelo henriquez too


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2012)

Utd jersey looks like _lungi_ with only one color


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> De Rossi has told City to piss off. A rarity in these times.
> 
> Spurs have signed Adebayor. He wouldn't take a paycut so the financial dopers gave him a nice payoff to move his arse



acc to reports..he has infact taken a paycut from 175 to 100 now..so its a good deal for spurs...



> ESPN understands Tottenham have not broken their wage structure to sign Adebayor, with the striker thought to have accepted terms of around £100,000 a week - a significant reduction from the £165,000-a-week wages he took home at City.



my bad it was 165...now 100..quite many quoting now...

we have lost out on sahin..so now we are trying to sign johnson from city..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2012)

He has taken that "paycut" because City will give him the 5 million transfer fee they receive from Tottenham, as compensation.
City spent about 50m on him in transfer fee and wages. What a flop!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He has taken that "paycut" because City will give him the 5 million transfer fee they receive from Tottenham, as compensation.
> City spent about 50m on him in transfer fee and wages. What a flop!



lol..is it??Didn't know that...thats really bad business from citeh pov...


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2012)

Great business by Adebayor.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 22, 2012)

He was missing Benayoun.

*i.imgur.com/wevUN.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2012)

^ Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


>



Neville is a surprisingly unbiased pundit...


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 22, 2012)

He always speaks his mind. When you don't like what someone says, it's sometimes easier to label him as 'biased'.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2012)

^ He said UN-biased.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 22, 2012)

I know.



> Alexander Büttner's neighbourhood kept a party to celebrate his move to United - *t.co/P7szYdn0 [omroep gelderland]



*t.co/P7szYdn0


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2012)

Dean Harry's post on Arsenal FC | Latest updates on Sulia 
Only posting this because this guy, has been really accurate with his info this summer. Also consistent with the daily mirror article on Song's departure.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 22, 2012)

[youtube]lLCZZAheNSU[/youtube]


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Dean Harry's post on Arsenal FC | Latest updates on Sulia
> Only posting this because this guy, has been really accurate with his info this summer. Also consistent with the daily mirror article on Song's departure.



Must be feeling good to have an inside man in Arsenal FC.

We should ask him if there is a rat in the medic team.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 23, 2012)

^ 

Cech howler. Rare.


----------



## Krow (Aug 23, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> ^
> 
> Cech howler. Rare.



Cech is the new Almunia.  Maybe he oiled his hands too much.

**** Chelsea. LFC_fan was right, they do have an imbalanced squad and a sh1t striker. I hope they don't sign any strikers.

Dull game in the second half. Was much more interesting when Reading were attacking.

Chelsea look like Arsenal, lots of build up play, no end product. Hazard is a real talent. Oscar looks nervous. Torres is..... 

Cahill with a stunner.  keeper again.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 23, 2012)

federicci made a howler against stoke too. not good enough at this level. Torres was off for their 3rd


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 23, 2012)

Eden Hazard!! I didnt know that he was this much good.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2012)

Krow said:


> Cech is the new Almunia.  Maybe he oiled his hands too much.
> 
> **** Chelsea. LFC_fan was right, they do have an imbalanced squad and a sh1t striker. I hope they don't sign any strikers.
> 
> ...



You really are that bitter, aren't you? Jog on.

On the other hand, AIDEN UZAHHR!!!


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2012)

I like Ivanovic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Who doesn't?


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 23, 2012)

BBC Sport - Arsenal are no longer a big club - Robbie Savage

savage is lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2012)

So Sahin is Liverpool bound again


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 24, 2012)

liverpool expected to sign sahin today...much needed player here..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2012)

Really disappointed to miss out on him but there are players better suited to our needs. It doesn't make sense to invest 5 million loan fee and 100% wages into a player who has made clear he wants to return to Madrid.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 24, 2012)

^
And add to that, he is not going to be a starter for us anyway.
So, is it confirmed?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 24, 2012)

Not yet but it seems dead in the water.


----------



## Krow (Aug 24, 2012)

Hope Arsene gets who he wants. Disappointed with missing the Sahin deal.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sahin deal is going too much back and forth. One moment its medical at Arsenal and the next its not on. After sometimes medical at Liverpool and so on.
I am ok with missing Sahin but we need a solid DM and a right back IMO.
Read somewhere that Bojan is linked with us :O


----------



## iinfi (Aug 24, 2012)

saw this guy hazard for the first time 
Eden Hazard vs Reading (Home) 12-13 HD 720p By EdenHazard10i - YouTube

great gameplay ... big candidate for getting injured in the EPL ...

m back active after a long time  not to everyone's liking .... hope u guys are doing well ..


----------



## Krow (Aug 24, 2012)

^Klaw filled in for you. He did well I think. You're like a new signing.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 24, 2012)

rodgers predicts the sahin loan deal to go through in the next 24hours..but too late to register him though for the city game..but excited to see him here...


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ljunberg retires.

*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/10_01/LjungbergKleinFILER_468x645.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 25, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^Klaw filled in for you. He did well I think. You're like a new signing.



He actually did better


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2012)

^

Happy retirement, Freddie. True invincible and Arsenal legend.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2012)

Arsenal: Theo Walcott in talks on new five-year contract worth over £70k a week - Mirror Online


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 25, 2012)

Azpilicueta and Moses are IN! 

----------------

Noori Shaheen joins Pool on loan. Confirmed!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 25, 2012)

sahin on loan deal completed..but i heard no option to make it permanent in the end...would have been better still...


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't rate Walcott as a starter. I'm hoping Wenger sees something in him that we don't. He's proved us wrong about so many players. I hope Diaby turns out to be a great player too.

Good signing for Liverpool. They have good passers in Sahin and Allen. Much better midfield this year. Their problem is still getting the goals.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 25, 2012)

we need a good striker..we have been lacking in this dept for a while...


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2012)

You also need to sell useless players like Downing, Shelvey, Spearing, Carroll, etc.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 25, 2012)

Carroll is not useless imo. Just wrongly used.

Rooney on the bench. RvP starts.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 25, 2012)

Rooney benched 

United behind by a goal but still loads of time left.

Great goal by RVP!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2012)

booooo.


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2012)

Ashley Young dived in United's penalty box when Duff scored for Fulham.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 25, 2012)

Kagawa!

2 new signings, 2 goals 

Rafael.

United's defense


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 25, 2012)

kagawa looks like a good buy for utd imo...kind of like the cazorla signing for arsenal...


----------



## red_devil (Aug 25, 2012)

WTF DDG.

And Kagawa off?


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 25, 2012)

at the og


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> kagawa looks like a good buy for utd imo...kind of like the cazorla signing for arsenal...



Cazorla is much better than Kagawa. Much more versatile. That's not to say Kagawa is bad, just that Cazorla is better.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 25, 2012)

Haha Spurs!


----------



## red_devil (Aug 25, 2012)

First Fellaini, now Dembele - can't imagine what Yaya will do on his day!


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 25, 2012)

No use blaming the defence as we don't have any fit defenders. Rooney's cut was nasty but he was man enough to just stand there. others would've rolled on the floor.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 25, 2012)

Krow said:


> Cazorla is much better than Kagawa. Much more versatile. That's not to say Kagawa is bad, just that Cazorla is better.



i think you got me wrong..not comparing cazorla to kagawa..merely comparing the transfer policy..saw both of them & cazorla is much better..no doubt about that..was just saying what cazorla is for arsenal,kagawa is for utd...both exceptional buys...


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 25, 2012)

[youtube]beu5VqSA8iQ[/youtube]

pure class.

torres 

he's back [for the n'th time]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 25, 2012)

hazard-the man who controls the chelsea team...whole team depends on him to score...good back heel pass to torres for the goal..


----------



## Krow (Aug 25, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> i think you got me wrong..not comparing cazorla to kagawa..merely comparing the transfer policy..saw both of them & cazorla is much better..no doubt about that..was just saying what cazorla is for arsenal,kagawa is for utd...both exceptional buys...


True that. Good players at relatively low prices.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 25, 2012)

That is not the first time Rooney has seen an ugly 'opening'.



Spoiler



I am going to hell


----------



## iinfi (Aug 26, 2012)

burji pav??

BBC says "Fernando Torres produced a masterclass in forward play to help Chelsea to a deserved victory over Newcastle.
"
he had a lackluster game apart from the move that created the goal .... may be a couple of other good touches. i thought he was never at the right place to receive the ball from Hazard in the entire game ...

btw whoz this guy Vurnon Anita? thank god that he isnt a fwd in one of the top clubs .. else each weekend guys in sports bars will be shouting Anita!!  Anita!! Anita!! Anita!! ... huh!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 26, 2012)

Ha ha ha. I told my mum Anita is playing too. Mum said "how they allowed her to play? Isn't it only boys play?"

Ha ha ha. I told my mum Anita is playing too. Mum said "how they allowed her to play? Isn't it only boys play?"


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 26, 2012)

iinfi said:


> burji pav??
> 
> BBC says "Fernando Torres produced a masterclass in forward play to help Chelsea to a deserved victory over Newcastle.
> "
> ...



Anita is a former Ajax defender...was supposed to have been a bright prospect but somehow was found in premier league...he later became a defensive midfielder...saw him few times in ajax games..was actually quite good for them...premier league is a different story all together...he was found time and time again...

liverpool city game-rumour is that our new signing assaidi will play...

*instagram.com/p/Ox95dRsH5i/

*instagram.com/p/Ox95dRsH5i/


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2012)

Arseblog posted a snippet from Arsenal Arsenal. It said all teams have wider, longer pitches this season. Stoke's pitch was 800 sq yards smaller than UEFA guidelines because PL rules were lax.

Let's see how it affects towel boy and the orcs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hazard.  Torres. 

*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9bp3bZXae1r1fq7do1_500.gif

Still got it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2012)

"Still got it" ? You paid 50m for him ffs!


Mannone starts today vs. Stoke according to ITKs


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 26, 2012)

Also Arsenal need to flog Walcott.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Mannone starts today vs. Stoke according to ITKs



Remember that Fulham game 

here's hoping.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 26, 2012)

Banner at Stoke :  "Arsene, probably the best chief scout in Manchester" 

*p.twimg.com/A1OX0C4CUAAbE3X.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2012)

Podolski putting in a MOTM performance.


----------



## ico (Aug 26, 2012)

We need to score.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2012)

There is something different about this team. Just need to gel.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 26, 2012)

Kinda expected a drought in goals, but this is way too serious. Why is Cazorla playing so deep? :S

Stoke fans booing ramsey. classy


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2012)

I think we're still getting used to not having van Stapleton up front. Squad coped well defensively, which is good news. We need reinforcements for the final third.


----------



## red_devil (Aug 26, 2012)

A draw is good enough for Arsenal. The only thing they should be worried about is the lack of goals!

and the Stoke fans booing Ramsey - pathetic.


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2012)

Stoke City is a disgrace to football. So are their fans.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2012)

All of our signings look good and the defense is remarkably better. Not worried about the goals but Diaby and Gervinho can be improved upon. 
Expect more signings this week.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 26, 2012)

Lulzfest up next


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 26, 2012)

great performance by liverpool...we could have won the game had it not been for skrtel stupid back pass...if liverpool keep playing like this,i see them in top 4...fingers crossed...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good day in ze office, then.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 26, 2012)

Apparently we are in for Yanga-Mbiwa of Montpelier and Rangel of Swansea to bolster the defence.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alex Song: I wanted to stay at Arsenal for life | Mail Online



> 'I was ready to commit my future to the club. All I wanted were talks about a new contract but each time we were due to sit down, the club postponed it. I was fobbed off.
> 'I wanted a new five-year contract at Arsenal. In the end I got one - at Barcelona.'



If that's how Arses conduct business, no wonder players keep running away.

-----------

Meanwhile...............


*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/08/26/article-2193257-14B0B4DE000005DC-445_636x416.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2012)

> 'I hadn’t talked about money I just wanted to sit down and discuss a new deal - I wanted to commit my career to the club I loved.
> 
> 'Then out of the blue, Barcelona came in for me.
> 
> 'And, suddenly, I was wanted by the biggest club in the world and they wanted to give me a five-year deal.'



Only a gullible retard would believe that spin.
1. If he didn't want money, why negotiate with 3 years left?
2. If he wanted to stay for life why not just simply wait till Sept 1 which was the date given by the club for negotiations, and not jump on the Barca train.
3. He was a disruptive twat and Bould was really pissed with him in Germany.


----------



## Krow (Aug 27, 2012)

Get a life Klaw. Compulsive WUM.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 27, 2012)

@ Klaw

Atleast Arsenal doesn't bend over to lick a russian's punani.

@ Arsenal_Gunners 

He is filling up for his retard partner.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 27, 2012)

with lucas out injured,thank god we got sahin,we got a good back up now..if we play consistently like this & with sahin involved...i really hope liverpool can push up to top 4..liverpool-arsenal game should be good...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 27, 2012)

Touched a nerve zere, I zink.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 27, 2012)

Tottenham and Real Madrid agree &euro;37m Luka Modric deal - ESPNFC

Damn...37Mil is a good deal...see spurs buying strikers now with this money...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 27, 2012)

Or a midfielder
BBC Sport - Tottenham submit bid for Yann M'Vila from Rennes


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 27, 2012)

What do you get when Chelsea win nothing this year ?



40,000 more man utd fans.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 27, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> What do you get when Chelsea win nothing this year ?
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 more man utd fans.



???!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyways,a footballers medical.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 28, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> What do you get when Chelsea win nothing this year ?
> 
> 
> 
> 40,000 more man utd fans.



What do you get when Arses win nothing this year?




Nothing. They did not see ze incident.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2012)

Joey Barton is having a meltdown again 
*twitter.com/Joey7Barton


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 28, 2012)

Which club has almost same jersey for years? I think arsenal and real Madrid


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2012)

*sportevai.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Bacary-Sagna-Arsenal-2008-Pre-Season_1239207.jpg

2008-10 was barely the traditional Arsenal shirt. 2006 was a special edition.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hated it how the Stoke fans boo'd Ramsey.Absolutely classless.

*i.imgur.com/fINkq.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like Lansbury is off to Notts forest. Always be remembered for his goal against Spurs.


----------



## Krow (Aug 28, 2012)

Farewell to him. We are being linked to Isco. The muppet in me just woke up again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

Rumors about Theo cropping up now. Waheyyyyyyyyy!

Everyone reporting that he is up for sale. It's really fvcking tiresome now.


----------



## Krow (Aug 29, 2012)

Meh..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

@bbcsport_david

Arsenal & Walcott camp admit no agreement has been reached on a contract extension, but both say negotiations are ongoing


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yessssssss.......finally some good news.

C'mon City you know what to do.

Btw anyone saw the guy with the Wenger mask at the match.It was cool.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 29, 2012)

lucas out for 3 months..thank god we got sahin...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

‏@JWTelegraph

Walcott and Wenger held talks today. He won't sign contract now but will not be sold this window #afc


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 29, 2012)

bayern have martinez. wow


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2012)

Would have hated it if Walcott had left. Now hope we get in a couple of good players.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2012)

Cesc, Song, Modric all on the bench 

Positive stuff regarding Theo.
*www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/theo-walcott-staying-at-arsenal-arsene-1286715


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 30, 2012)

Barca could have won if they hAd 11 players. But thank goodness.


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think we'll buy any players now. Been hearing hardly anything about possible ins.


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2012)

Swansea are buying some very good players. Pablo Hernandez now.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 30, 2012)

can anyone tell me as to what time is the champions league draw?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2012)

9:30pm


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 30, 2012)

Berba to Fulham seems likely. Good luck to him there, never really fit in the United system except 2010-11.

His best memory:

[youtube]3TCNhWSLC_M[/youtube]

Julio Cesar wants to win the Premier league with QPR


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 30, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 9:30pm



Thanks man...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 30, 2012)

That's a piss easy group in all honesty.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 30, 2012)

LOL @ CITEH...even i couldn't make up such a group..lol..four champions...got worse draw than last time


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2012)

Good groups for us and united.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2012)

The eight most expensive player in football has joined Sam Allerdyce's West Ham


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2012)

Damn...carroll joins west ham on loan with an option to buy him later..we are so short on strikers right now...stupid move...should have atleast got a backup before & no, Samed Yesil is not a replacement for now...


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2012)

charlie adam spotted at stoke city training ground..good riddance...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ i like adams... should have never joined lfc. should have stayed where he was valued



lol, such a convenient arrangement
Manchester City set to sign former Ipswich goalkeeper Richard Wright | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2012)

VDV is reported to leave spurs for hamburg...big blow there...


----------



## Krow (Aug 31, 2012)

Nothing happening for Arsenal. This season will be another scrap for fourth. Team needs strengthening. Arsene definitely knows something I don't.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2012)

Krow said:


> Nothing happening for Arsenal. This season will be another scrap for fourth. Team needs strengthening. Arsene definitely knows something I don't.



patience dude...there is still 11 hours left...

dammit..we have to travel to russia for europa...

GROUP A: Liverpool, Udinese, Young Boys, Anzhi


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 31, 2012)

Spurs Sign Joan Moutinho for club record 22 Million Pounds. Spurs sold Modric and bought Moutinho and Dembele from that money,pretty neat business. If they sign Lloris now it would be a good Transfer season for them.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2012)

Essien on loan? Fvck off.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Spurs Sign Joan Moutinho for club record 22 Million Pounds. Spurs sold Modric and bought Moutinho and Dembele from that money,pretty neat business. If they sign Lloris now it would be a good Transfer season for them.



moutinho deal not done yet...it has hit a roadblock..couldn't agree personal terms...the only one looking certain for spurs is lloris...also they have bid for dempsey now along with liverpool...so lets see...its gonna be one long night..

Meanwhile city have almost signed in garcia from benfica for about 20Mil...along with maicon...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Essien on loan? Fvck off.



is that even happening??Heard a lot of rumours about it but nothing concrete...in fact arsenal have been relatively quiet this time..


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Arsenal have signed Fu-Kin-nuwan.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2012)

Falcow scorez.

WHat a finish by Falcao. 2-0 down already...

And he gets his hattrick. Take a boo, son. Take a boo.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

^ Won't you buy him next season?

How the hell did this team win the CL? 0-4.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2012)

4-0. Bottoms spanked.



Krow said:


> ^ Won't you buy him next season?



Right now we might need a whole new defence. Oh, and Lampard OUT!!!!!


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

Your squad is imbalanced. Last time I said that, you said I'm bitter. Too many attacking midfielders.

David Luiz is a terrible defender.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

Almost a fifth there. Chelsea defenders were static.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2012)

^ The defence is getting NO protection from the midfield. Atletico are playing the classic counter - stack 8 men behind the ball when defending and counter swiftly. Lampard constantly saunters upfield in search of a goal and can't get back to prevent a counter. Mikel can only do so much by himself. Ivanovic is having a nightmare.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

You don't have the players to provide that protection. Too many attackers, poor defence and almost no proper midfielders.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

At last, Cahill scores off a corner.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2012)

^ Mikel and Meireles plus Romeu/Oscar. No Lampard.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

Mikel is the only defensive midfielder there. Lampard has lost it, and the others are attacking. Romeu is heading out on loan afaik.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2012)

^ Naah, he's on the bench. Essien might be.

Meireles can do the dirty work AND start a few attacks.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

Almost an own goal. Luiz sucks.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2012)

Finally it ends. 4-1. Pants pulled down, bottoms thwacked with a wet slipper.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

Commentators arguing. 

The title's far away from this Chelsea side. There's a chance we might get that CL spot after all.

Chelsea have now lost two of two finals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2012)

A transfer window which started promisingly, fizzled out in the end. We have got a fight on our hands for 4th place. Fvcking shambolic.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

Especially now that the spuds have a very competitive side. Why can't we ever have a negative net spend? Investment is necessary. It may be too late before we renew our deals in 2014.

Look at our strikers: Podolski, Giroud and Chamakh. In all fairness, I don't think we'll get 74 goals this season.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 1, 2012)

holy crap..how the hell did we not sign a striker...we are **** short on strikers..wtf...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2012)

*i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h388/Hasselhoff99/suarezbirthday.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, at least Spurs didn't sign Moutinho.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh yeah almost forgot.

Diaby and Wilshere are like new signings.

This is gonna be a quadruple season.


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

Carroll-Nolan partnership flourishing at West Ham. Kenny made a mistake by not buying Nolan.



			
				The Guardian said:
			
		

> *GOAL! Swansea 2-2 Sunderland (Michu)* Michu has equalised for Swansea with a cracking header. That's his fourth goal in three games. He only cost £2m. Value.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Random GIF by bitter Chelsea fan


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2012)

Drogba's Chinese adventure didn't go well.
Spurs and Man City ready to fight Real Madrid for 'free agent' Didier Drogba | Metro.co.uk


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

Wouldn't mind having him at Arsenal. I doubt we will be able to fund his wages though.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 1, 2012)

> It is thought that financial constraints during the fight for power at  the club could lead to some of their top players becoming free agents


What is mean by fight for power?


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2012)

Ownership dispute. Probably people trying to outbid each other or something.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you Krow. O...like that! If people are so rich then how come Drogba kinda player going free agent?


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

3,00,000 pounds a week. That's his salary. If someone is busy buying the club, player salaries take a backseat especially if the owner pays it out of his pocket. Such a thing won't happen at Arsenal because club income is used to pay players.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

@Krow:  o...one more question, but Drogba has signed a contract. If owner isn't able to say salary then Drogba can leave? What about contract?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @Krow:  o...one more question, but Drogba has signed a contract. If owner isn't able to say salary then Drogba can leave? What about contract?


Contracts gets cancelled in this case...recent case being ronaldinho...


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

@Krow thanks for answering.
@Ronnie11: o...then its good. I want to see him in Madrid. I don't like benzema. Looks like very lazy cant even run.
Ronaldino was good player. I heard now he is playing for half compare to what he was getting before. I haven't seen him much playing LIVE

I read just now, Essien to Madrid on loan


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 2, 2012)

An Arsenal comic.

ArseShip - Imgur


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2012)

good game today...liverpool arsenal...tipping liverpool to win at anfield...if they can mirror their performance like they did against city...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 2, 2012)

^ The Suarez GIF was just funny, brah. No bitterness. 

Drogba's management company has denied that he has been released.

Drogba exit reports rubbished | News


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

Mannone, Jenkinson, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Gibbs, Arteta, Diaby, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Cazorla, Podolski, Giroud

Subs: Koscielny, Martinez, Santos, Ramsey, Coquelin, Gervinho, Walcott

Get the goals, come on!

Sahin's first start for Pool. Let's see what he's like.


----------



## ico (Sep 2, 2012)

sigh. Arse to lose this one.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2012)

y does arsenal insist on playing jenkinson??


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> y does arsenal insist on playing jenkinson??



Sagna is out till October I think. Yennaris is the only other option there and I think he needs some games before he can start.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2012)

Krow said:


> Sagna is out till October I think. Yennaris is the only other option there and I think he needs some games before he can start.



oh ok makes sense..but seriously jenkinson is like a big weakness in your squad...

Anyway arsenal 200Min without scoring a goal or conceeding one...


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

Jenk needs a loan spell. That's one of the areas where we are light.

GOOOAOAOOAOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ronnie11 said:


> Anyway arsenal 200Min without scoring a goal or conceeding one...



GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2012)

Ahh crap...


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

Is the match on TV?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

Is giroud selfish in all matches?

Ywah match is on ESPN


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2012)

Vintage Arsenal counter that. Diaby looking great.


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

Selfish? He's our centre-forward, he's bound to be inclined to take a shot. Also, I think he'll be fine once he scores his first goal. I'm glad Podolski got his goal. That was a cool finish.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2012)

joe allen has been the best player on the pitch imo..erm am seriously worried about our forwards


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

Diaby has impressed so far. Will this be his season? :fingerx:


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2012)

Giroud looks low on confidence..he will get back once he scores


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

Just saw replays. Giroud's off the ball run helped Cazorla set up Podolski. Good job!



Ronnie11 said:


> joe allen has been the best player on the pitch imo..erm am seriously worried about our forwards



For Liverpool you mean. Apart from being dispossessed by Suarez once, Diaby has been amazing so far.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2012)

Like Jenko vs. Sterling. Battle of the youngsters.


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

Sterling is looking dangerous. If not for Big Mert's leg, Liverpool would have had a goal.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2012)

Krow said:


> Just saw replays. Giroud's off the ball run helped Cazorla set up Podolski. Good job!
> 
> 
> 
> For Liverpool you mean. Apart from being dispossessed by Suarez once, Diaby has been amazing so far.


Yes was talking about liverpool here..


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

I think that was selfish, if he would have passed the ball that was a score as reina had left his place.
Sterling is fast with ball, I liked his game so far.


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

Heh. That was not selfish.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 2, 2012)

Arse get away witha penalty for the Suarez push

Good work by downing


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 2, 2012)

cazooooorrrllllaaaaaaa......


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

Podolski and cazorla awesome goal


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 2, 2012)

wish giroud also open his account.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2012)

Gibbs is a fvcking hero.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 2, 2012)

Such crappy final ball by lfc


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

Arsenal playing like barca, nice passing.

Liverpool started playing in last 5 mins


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2012)

Buying is not the only way to improve the team. Credit to the trinity of Wenger,Bould and Banfield for top coaching.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 2, 2012)

Great great win today.
The way it started, I thought, we are gonna concede, but we hold on. 3 matches and 3 clean sheets. wow.
Diaby and Poldi were awesome today. What a disciplined display from Arteta.

However, we are clearly missing the defensive shield in the midfield. There were occasions when Liverpool had the ball infront of our box, only defenders and neither Arteta nor Diaby in sight.
We need to improve this part. Go gunners


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2012)

we just don't have the bench strength now to compete..we might play well in midfield but thats it...


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 2, 2012)

hats off to bould,first time in 88 years 270minutes without conceding.
Verminator deserved captain.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2012)

Also will take some of my comments on jenkinson back..he is a good defender but needs to work on distribution...


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh and Giroud  not good enough


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

No one doubted the quality of our players, but there's no use gloating after beating a mid-table side. Still, three points are three points and this is a vital win. This is a difficult month and I'll take points any way they come.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 2, 2012)

^
yeah, any point is welcome. We need them badly.

Guys, remember when Giroud missed the sitter in the first half, how furious Gibbs was with him?

OG was "meh" today, hope he will step up


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2012)

It was his 3rd game in the PL. Not everyone hits the ground running. Judge him after six months.


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

Who's the van man team now?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2012)

utd was damn lucky..rvp saved their ass...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 2, 2012)

**** I switched off the tv at 80 mins 



Krow said:


> Who's the van man team now?



you're just jealous 

Lfc are in relegation zone 
If borini doesn't come good.... Man you're fu(ked


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> **** I switched off the tv at 80 mins


10 mins to go, just 1 goal down away from home, renowned for late goals and you turned off the TV.
Only a Utd. fan...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 2, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 10 mins to go, just 1 goal down away from home, renowned for late goals and you turned off the TV.
> Only a Utd. fan...



yeah , using your own twisted interpretation, you're such an arsehole
I had my own superstitious reasons to do it which I regret now


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 2, 2012)

From Arseblog



> If Cazorla is only “a top player” then i do understand why Wenger is having trouble finding top, top, top players!


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

As if I called Arsenal a van man team last season. 

Borini is garbage. He's a defensive forward, like Kuyt. Runs a lot, works his socks off, with no output.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> yeah , using your own twisted interpretation, you're such an arsehole
> I had my own superstitious reasons to do it which I regret now



Glad you missed it. You didn't deserve to watch "your" team winning. 
Some Fan indeed.


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> yeah , using your own twisted interpretation, you're such an arsehole
> I had my own superstitious reasons to do it which I regret now



Turn off the TV all season then. You'll always win.  Or even better, as soon as you go a goal down, stop watching, shut your ears, plug your nose and cover your eyes. You lot will win every match.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 2, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Glad you missed it. You didn't deserve to watch "your" team winning.
> Fan indeed.



yeah , I'm used my team winning trophies. Seen most of them. So missing an away win, i can live with it. Hope you get to see your team win trophies too.. Fu(k you won't ..... Haha


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 2, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 10 mins to go, just 1 goal down away from home, renowned for late goals and you turned off the TV.
> Only a Utd. fan...



Not true United Fan. Read my signature,that is what a true fan feels about his team. It does not matter if we win the league or get relegated,we BLEED RED!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> yeah , I'm used my team winning trophies. Seen most of them. So missing an away win, i can live with it. Hope you get to see your team win trophies too.. Fu(k you won't ..... Haha



This is an embarrassing post. Joke of a 'fan'.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 2, 2012)

Krow said:


> Turn off the TV all season then. You'll always win.  Or even better, as soon as you go a goal down, stop watching, shut your ears, plug your nose and cover your eyes. You lot will win every match.



have been contemplating it, the sad part is that when you're team is winning you don't care, and when its loosing you look for reasons and find yourself responsible, lol



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> This is an embarrassing post. Joke of a 'fan'.



angoor khatte hai, I symphatize and forgive you child / "TRUE fan"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 2, 2012)

You just admitted you only give a sh1t when your team lift trophies, the rest of the journey doesn't matter.
Joke.


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2012)

That trophy jibe is lame. Meh.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 2, 2012)

Glory hunterzzzzzz


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 2, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Not true United Fan. Read my signature,that is what a true fan feels about his team. It does not matter if we win the league or get relegated,we BLEED RED!!!



guilty I know, but if for the past few games when you don't watch team wins, and you watch it looses makes you feel responsible 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You just admitted you only give a sh1t when your team lift trophies, the rest of the journey doesn't matter.
> Joke.



whatever


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 2, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/TXnJP.jpg


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 3, 2012)

I still can not understand why this thread has become a place to take a jibe about each others teams. Can't we respect our rivals and discuss football? Every team has bad days,seasons,decisions and every team have their moment of glory. I am a United Fan from last 8 years and will be all my life. I value Ferguson,Scholes,Giggs,Best,Cantona etc. as Gods and I hate the over the top spending strategies of some teams. But does that mean I have to do name calling about others?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2012)

Utd. are cvnts.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 3, 2012)

^^^ Wow dude...


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 3, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/bXaGr.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2012)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/09/03/article-2197313-14CD40FC000005DC-735_636x449.jpg

Look at his face! Oh, will you look at his face!!


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 3, 2012)

meh. i thought we were all past this.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 3, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> meh. i thought we were all past this.



even i thought so, but these guys always pull me into all this and sadly i didnt ignore


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2012)

Suarez acted like a twat whole game and now Liverpool are stuck with him up top till January.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 3, 2012)

his finishing is appalling


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2012)

" Of the 92 clubs in England's top four divisions, Arsenal are the only team yet to concede a goal. "

Who would have thought!

Also Wenger said this


> Wilshere is looking very good in training,' Wenger said after Sundays 2-0 win at Liverpool.
> 
> 'It depends what you call close, but I would say in a month he should be starting to play again.'
> 
> Read more: *www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football...-make-Arsenal-return-month.html#ixzz25OX7sEZY


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey

RVP's back must be hurting even more right ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2012)

Not the classiest song but


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2012)

Why she said no to robin?


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 3, 2012)

*desmond.yfrog.com/Himg864/scaled.php?tn=0&server=864&filename=gxlxr.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2012)

If ronaldo leaves Madrid will fall again. Real Madrid need Cristiano Ronaldo 'to be happy', says Kaká - Telegraph


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 3, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Utd. are cvnts.



cut him(ssk_the_gr8) some slack dude...i know a lot of guys who do this kind of superstition of turning off their tv when in precarious positions...seen this especially with cricket games in india...cant really judge a person on this basis alone...


----------



## red_devil (Sep 4, 2012)

loads of places abuzz with Hulk to Zenit for 40M...really shocking amount of money, if true!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 4, 2012)

Zenit St Petersburg snap up Porto striker Hulk - ESPNFC

Confirmed


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 4, 2012)

Ronaldo just wants a pay-rise


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2012)

Ronaldo is unhappy because he is born in the messi era


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 4, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/MVJnH.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2012)

More about them here.
*twitter.com/ArsenalGent



*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2198316/Cesc-Fabregas-complains-life-Barcelona.html


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 5, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/sbXTD.png


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 5, 2012)

> 'I've always said that I play for the best team in the world, but I came here to compete, to learn and enjoy, *not to sit wracking my brains.*


----------



## Krow (Sep 5, 2012)

Would love to have Cesc back as soon as he drops his vision of 'seeing his career out' at Barca. Knowing Daily Mail, his quotes might have been manipulated.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 5, 2012)

but he has Barca dna


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 5, 2012)

XTerminator said:


>



who was that?LLoris?

Edit:-Never mind..got it...


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 5, 2012)

Cesc will be fine.Song...nope.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 5, 2012)

so owen has joined stoke...meireles has left chelsea for Fenerbahce....so we are still without a 3rd striker..even though we have been linked with a couple of them..latest being ivan klasnic..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 5, 2012)

^ Pool linked to Del Piero.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Pool linked to Del Piero.



i thought he was joining that sydney club... ????

Also if we were cringing on carroll's wages...can we really afford del piero's wages....would be more than glad if he joins us...lets c...


----------



## Krow (Sep 5, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Pool linked to Del Piero.



Your squad is even more imbalanced now. Another CM gone.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 5, 2012)

^ Actually, no. That would mean Ramires moves back into the middle, plus Oscar and Romeu would get more playing time.

Considering our usual formation - 



> ------------------------------Cech------------------------
> 
> ------Iva/Azpi------Terry/Iva------Cahill/Luiz------Bertrand/Cole
> 
> ...



That means two excellent players for each position, which is how an ideal squad should look like.

We also have Piazon, Bamford and a few youngsters that would love to get a few minutes under their belt.


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2012)

^^ yup, Chelsea squad looks good.

But I dunno why Meireles moved?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 5, 2012)

^ He was never going to be first-choice, esp. since AVB left. We got a fair amount of money for a player who wasn't really interested in playing second-fiddle.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 5, 2012)

Del piero confirms to have joined sydney club..

Any more free players remaining to be linked to us now?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 5, 2012)

^ Crespo, Suazo, Fowler, heskey etc. 

^ Crespo, Suazo, Fowler, heskey etc.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Crespo, Suazo, Fowler, heskey etc.
> 
> ^ Crespo, Suazo, Fowler, heskey etc.



LOL..heskey,fowler to liverpool..would be funny **** to see them back in the club..damn all oldies linked..no way are we going for these targets..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gunners sales concern Sagna | News


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 7, 2012)

> His own contract runs to the end of the 2013-14 season and when asked whether anyone at Arsenal had spoken to him about extending it, he replied: "No, nobody."



guess that's another transfer in the making.

@SkySportsPeteO: Tottenham midfielder David Bentley has joined Russian side FC Rostov on loan until January.


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2012)

Sagna's comments are what fans have been saying all along. I'm sure he'll be given a better contract once he gets a good run of games. Anyway, he isn't getting any younger.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 7, 2012)

^ No amount of talent can compensate for experience.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Andrew Hall: Stoke City player jailed for life after admitting murdering teen girlfriend at house party - Mirror Online


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 8, 2012)

Diaby scores for France.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 8, 2012)

samed yesil is a very exciting prospect...two goals for germany U 19...seems to be one to look for in the future...


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 8, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/eh1zm.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 8, 2012)

awful photshopping.

Phil Jones out for 8 months after surgery on the knee.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 8, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> awful photshopping.
> 
> Phil Jones out for 8 months after surgery on the knee.



so basically..out for this season then...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 8, 2012)

This is really sad



Abey xt free ka heart attack kyu deta hai!


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 8, 2012)

oops i meant 8 weeks


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 8, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> oops i meant 8 weeks



LOL...big mistake there man..you wrote him off for the entire season there almost...


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 8, 2012)

yeah man, dunno maybe i was pre-occupied with something else at that time..


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Better than that Carlos freekick.

*i.imgur.com/TSlls.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2012)

Inevitable.

Abou Diaby is injured again | News


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 11, 2012)

FK Borac Banja Luka (BIH)FK Sarajevo (BIH)FK Željezničar (BIH)PFC CSKA Sofia (BUL)HNK Hajduk Split (CRO)NK Osijek (CRO)Club Atlético de Madrid (ESP)Málaga CF (ESP)Maccabi Netanya FC (ISR)FK Shkendija 79 (MKD)Floriana FC (MLT)FK Budućnost Podgorica (MNE)FK Rudar Pjevlja (MNE)Ruch Chorzów (POL)Sporting Clube de Portugal (POR)FC Dinamo Bucureşti (ROU)FC Rapid Bucureşti (ROU)FC Vaslui (ROU)FC Rubin Kazan (RUS)FK Partizan (SRB)FK Vojvodina (SRB)Eskişehirspor (TUR)Fenerbahçe SK (TUR) 

Prize money withheld by UEFA under FFP.
It's a start.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 11, 2012)

^ Nope. Ain't FFP.



> UEFA has withheld 23 clubs' share of European prize money due to their *failure to pay debts to other clubs or tax bills.*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 11, 2012)

No smartarse



> The sanctions follow the first elements of Uefa's financial fair play rules coming into force regarding unpaid debts, with the prize money temporarily withheld pending further investigation.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2012)

Hearing that Van Stapleton just limped off.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 12, 2012)

> Robin van Persie has indeed been withdrawn by Van Gaal. Apparently just a knock, and the substitution came at half-time rather than during play, so there's cause for optimism that it's not too serious.



5 chars


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 12, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> No smartarse



Oi! Shouldn't you be worried, then? A billion quid in debt?


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2012)

These international matches are a waste of time. I wonder why Diaby was called up when he's just returned from a long injury break. Make sure the player is fit first, then call him up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2012)

Wenger saying on French TV that Diaby's injury is minor and he can be fit for the weekend.


----------



## Krow (Sep 12, 2012)

Hillsborough files are shocking. Police inaction literally killed 96 fans.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 12, 2012)

PM David Cameron apologises for Hillsborough injustice - ESPNFC


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 12, 2012)

Full credit to the justice campaign for bringing out the truth.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 12, 2012)

so glad this is finally out in the open...something we demanded for a long time...hope it brings closure to grief stricken families & hope this doesnt ever happen again...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 13, 2012)

Check out the sun's homepage. They have shoved a non story near the Hillsborough headline to imply what their stance is. 
Cvnts.

*www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/arsenal-arsene-wenger-to-be-offered-a-new-1321729
It is something that will divide opinions but in my opinion Wenger deserves a crack at trophies when the shackles come off in 2014. Also, the club lack leadership at the helm and it's for the best that he stays.


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2012)

Even though I have criticized Arsene many times, I'm convinced he deserves a shot at titles without crippling restraints. In Arsene we trust. Great man, true Arsenal legend. Deserves a statue.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 15, 2012)

Michu is impressive


----------



## iinfi (Sep 15, 2012)

streams for today's game?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2012)

Cracking FK by Poldi. What a player!

Southampton got murdered in the first half. Great performance.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 15, 2012)

^^ i v lost my bookmarks ... giv me some live stream links pls ..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 15, 2012)

We have a new LB 

Powell scores
And Powell was turned away the first day of training by MU security because they didn't recognise him


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 15, 2012)

Superb performance all over the park. Top 4 in place on the table.
On to the CL!


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 15, 2012)

Arsenal's annual big win to satisfy the fans for the rest of the season


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 15, 2012)

Damn...


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 15, 2012)

sugar daddies drew  Buttner is already adored by the United faithful.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 15, 2012)

Buttner looked fantastic today. And Powell scored too. The future is bright it seems..


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Merteswagger.

*gimmebar-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/4e5eb8dee3cf1.gif


----------



## Krow (Sep 16, 2012)

Great win. Szcz's error apart, it was a flawless performance.

Podolski is just brilliant. Won the ball in midfield to create the first goal. Free kick was brilliant.

Gervinho looking good too.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Someone find a gif of that Ramsey's turn for the 5th goal.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 16, 2012)

[youtube]X2B-ZUoKf4o[/youtube]

all fair tackles, win all over.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 16, 2012)

meh..


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 16, 2012)

no wonder you're a pussy 



Spoiler



*pbs.twimg.com/media/A25nmFkCcAAR_fw.jpg



one banner at hillsborough in 1989. karma's a *****.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> no wonder you're a pussy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah that really warranted the deaths of 96 innocents. Classy. 
Shocking post that will see you banned from most Utd. and football forums.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 16, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> [youtube]X2B-ZUoKf4o[/youtube]
> 
> all fair tackles, win all over.



Ahh i miss football like this..nice tackles although i think scholes one was a foul..also kudos to wigan for not falling down crying after the tackles..something you see even with the small challenges (Ahem...Nani)


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 16, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> no wonder you're a pussy



Rather be a cunning pussy than a diving b!tch like Wellbeck.

Also those were lame tackles,Wigan still managed to get to the manure box.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 16, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Yeah that really warranted the deaths of 96 innocents. Classy.
> Shocking post that will see you banned from most Utd. and football forums.



nope, NEVER meant it was warranted. No sensible person would  I just posted that pic to show the irony.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 16, 2012)

"karma is a b1tch" 
Yeah that shows irony.

Even if you meant to show whatever you mean, scoring points off Hillsborough means you are no better than those who chant about Munich.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 16, 2012)

yes in hindsight the choice of words was poor. but in all honesty i didn't mean offence.


----------



## Krow (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, think before you post on sensitive issues. Banter is great, but let's not joke about tragedies.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 17, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/8Mimb.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 18, 2012)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/09/17/article-2204704-1510D7EB000005DC-650_634x421.jpg

Class.

Hillsborough: Everton tribute to Liverpool victims | Mail Online


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2012)

Danny Welbeck did not hit the target with any of his seven shots v Wigan on Saturday. He has not tested the keeper with ten shots in total this season.

Guy need to work on his composure, his shooting is good, but under pressure he never hits the target


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 19, 2012)

Arsenal: Mannone - Jenks - Mertesacker - Vermaelen - Gibbs - Arteta - Diaby - Cazorla - Podolski - Gervinho - Giroud

No rotation then.

Really tough game. Good result.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Andy Carroll's bebo account.

*******************

*i.imgur.com/EGJ3c.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 19, 2012)

damn..missed the madrid-city game..anyone here saw the game??Was it really so tight?


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 19, 2012)

Impossible to explain Van Persie loss | Arsène Wenger - Yahoo! Eurosport UK
 fair play arsene.

Galatasaray tonight, strong reports of Leeds fans travelling to manchester.

Fletcher on the bench!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2012)

EBOUE has returned to terrorise OT motherfukers!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 20, 2012)

Oscar's second goal was sheer brilliance..wow...

*images.4chan.org/sp/src/1348082616651.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 20, 2012)

*images.4chan.org/sp/src/1348082616651.gif

THIS.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 20, 2012)

juventus dominated the game though..good contest...

2-2 ft...chelsea will take the draw...


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 20, 2012)

Eboue overacted too much. Lucky win for United, galatasaray had 2 clear penos. United as usual can't keep possession.


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2012)

Hail Eboue.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 20, 2012)

Mikel does it again. Lampard tried it but Mikel is the master in creating chances for the opposition.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 20, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Mikel does it again. Lampard tried it but Mikel is the master in creating chances for the opposition.



LOL...even i failed to understand y he was even part of the team..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 20, 2012)

Trouble is, when he does everything right he goes unnoticed. But when he drops a clanger, it results in something terrible.
Lampard also played a stupid back-pass that resulted in a shot on goal, blocked.


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2012)

I have said this repeatedly. You lot lack good central midfielders. Essien in his prime carried Chelsea on his shoulders. Before that, there was Makelele. Mikel and Lampard aren't good enough for the job. Romeu is an unknown quantity so far. This is the first time I am seeing a defensively suspect Chelsea. Terry is too old for the job and Luiz is overrated as a defender. I think Chelsea will end up scoring and conceding more goals than last season.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 20, 2012)

^ I think I see your point, but I'm still optimistic we'll iron out the little niggles as the season progresses.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 20, 2012)

And i used to think rooney was not good with penalties


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 20, 2012)

Krow said:


> I have said this repeatedly. You lot lack good central midfielders. Essien in his prime carried Chelsea on his shoulders. Before that, there was Makelele. Mikel and Lampard aren't good enough for the job. Romeu is an unknown quantity so far. This is the first time I am seeing a defensively suspect Chelsea. Terry is too old for the job and Luiz is overrated as a defender. I think Chelsea will end up scoring and conceding more goals than last season.



Di Matteo doesn't have it in him to fix these problems. The only thing he does will is stroke the egos of Terry, Lampard and Cole.

Wilshere back in training.
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/498x379/sep_12/zp_152585776_SM_0362_B_9ACE37_copy_1356.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 20, 2012)

^^ looks like he's about to get injured


----------



## iinfi (Sep 20, 2012)

i thought it was an awesome game overall .. apart frm the two goals conceded .... good high tempo game ... since we dont have a good CDM (with Meireles also gone) .. we v to make tough choices ... whether to play a flowing game like yday or put more men ahead of defense ... 
Torres's days in the team are numbered .. if he cant put decent performances with a mid-field like this .. then he has to go..
ashley cole .. one the best performers match after match once upon a time .. has been poor off late ... age is getting the better of him  ....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 20, 2012)

liverpool 2-2 to young boys..time to put yesil in...needs to try him out...

god damn..down again..wtf is this ****


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 20, 2012)

Young Boys (minus carragher) losing 3-2


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 21, 2012)

coates scores..doubt borini got anything in it..back to square one now...

shelvey brought life back in this squad..good goal..nice link up..we are up again 4-3

shelvey...take this form back to anfield..we need this...finally relief...

we have won..finally


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 21, 2012)

Walcott is officially 2nd string now.
*sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/c143.0.403.403/p403x403/426225_10151077280497713_626921812_n.jpg

*www.sportingintelligence.com/2012/09/11/%E2%80%98being-liverpool%E2%80%99-an-intriguing-tale-of-transatlantic-sporting-disconnect-11090/

This will be fun (not for LFC fans)


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 21, 2012)

Biggest game in England on sunday.


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2012)

At long last, I'll watch an Arsenal game on TV. Okay I also saw the Liverpool game, but what the heck.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 22, 2012)

with formula 1 & cricket...will espn show any big ticket games on sunday?


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 22, 2012)

^both Liverpool & gunners will get telecast in espn,.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 22, 2012)

*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_map3m470991r3p0vko1_500.gif

DAVID LUIZ is AWESOME.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2012)

I thought Torres was back or something


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 22, 2012)

david luiz was lucky in the end...was a nasty foul...


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 22, 2012)

If that was Stoke they would be battered.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Prem to discuss spending controls | News...

Man city and Chelsea oppose this... I'm so surprised.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2012)

hey any of you on fantasy premier league ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 23, 2012)

I used to do it.Then got bored.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 23, 2012)

stoke get a taste of their own medicines .. and see Tony Pulis crying .... a$$hole


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 23, 2012)

Anorion said:


> hey any of you on fantasy premier league ?



Meaning to try for a while...are you in fantasy league?


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 23, 2012)

With all the Hillsborough talk sure to be a distraction for LFC, great chance for Utd to play some football and win.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2012)

What a sh1te game. Utd. Doing fkall and Pool struggling in the final third as usual. Sending off was right though.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 23, 2012)

Not playing well. still 2-1 up.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2012)

Kos for Vermaelen. Ramsey starts on the wing with Gerv centre. Arteta captain.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 23, 2012)

united fans were asked to respect the 96 but LFC fans booed Evra. Consistency.


----------



## red_devil (Sep 23, 2012)

Such a poor performance by United. Lucky to win this one.

BTW, what was that Shelvey rant at Fergie all about? Classless twat!


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2012)

Excellent point for Arsenal. Almost felt we'd lost it when Koscielny scored.

Plenty of nervy moments though. After scoring, Kos passed to Aguero, who missed a sitter really. City's goal should have been avoided though. Arsenal were the better team in the first half. Looked lost after conceding. 

Special mention for Gervinho. He looked pretty good at times, but rather frustrating otherwise. His collision with Ramsey was one example. Then he also fired over the bar and that God awful first touch which sent the ball to Hart. Should have scored once at least.

All in all, a good point away from home. On to Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2012)

Get the fvck in! Great goal by Kos and a fantastic point. Only the 3rd PL home game City has drawn since Dec. 2010.

*i.imgur.com/ioDVK.jpg


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2012)

Cazorla is a really special player. He played in so many key passes today. Ultimately, it was his corner that led to our equaliser. Massive signing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, the way he bossed the game away at City of all places was amazing. We need to rest him occasionally though.


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope he is rested for the league cup. We'll need him against Chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 23, 2012)

Ramsey looked good whenever he got the ball, which was not often. Would like him to play CM in coc cup.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 23, 2012)

Arsenal should've won. How wasteful was Gervinho. good point for them though


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 23, 2012)

stupid referee decisions spoilt the game...stupid penalty decision..everything...the game was taken away from us...


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah that was no penalty. Bad call. United got lucky against 10-man Liverpool.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 24, 2012)

no penalty yeah. but that was a red alright. also liv dominated but didn't score, and paid the price.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2012)

John Terry has retired






from England.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 24, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> no penalty yeah. but that was a red alright. also liv dominated but didn't score, and paid the price.



even evans should have been booked in that place..the ball was 50-50...anyone could have got it..evans got off very easily...also rvp should have been given red then as well...


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 24, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/TDND3.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 24, 2012)

TERRY retires from int'l football. About time, too.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 24, 2012)

Rvp was not studs up I believe, so no red card


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dzeko and Poldi.

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_maukcm8X9L1r12gspo1_250.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 24, 2012)

^^Loads of good stuff like that here


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes saw that this morning.

Loved the way players greeted eachother.

Arteta-Lescott,Yaya-Gervinho,Cazorla-Silva.Kompany even wished Vermi a speedy recovery.

Also lol @ Wenger giving Clichy the cold shoulder.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 25, 2012)

damn..kelly out till 2013....agger also out for a while..borini came out in crutches...time to promote yesil in the first team...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Vidic out for 2 months
Smalling where art thou?


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 25, 2012)

This is not good.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 25, 2012)

how is damien duff suddenly playing so well. has anybody been watching him?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2012)

City going out at the hands of Villa. Their stadium is not even half full. 32k at Chelsea.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 26, 2012)

6-0. Chew on zat.


----------



## Krow (Sep 26, 2012)

Against a second string wolves side.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 26, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/yvcIO.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 26, 2012)

Krow said:


> Against a second string wolves side.



One can only demolish what hath been placed before oneself.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 26, 2012)

lo kal lo baat Valencia injured.. There was a time when injury troubles were alien issues to us... sigh

Can we never do it the easy way man...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Arsenal seems to be the most jinxed with injury cases...utd a close second...Arsenal should be complaining more about this...they seem to sit on top of injury list almost every season now...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2012)

Arsenal game completely sold out. Good stuff. I don't think there will be any streams.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> Arsenal seems to be the most jinxed with injury cases...utd a close second...Arsenal should be complaining more about this...they seem to sit on top of injury list almost every season now...



its not being jinxed. Its having injury prone players.


----------



## Krow (Sep 26, 2012)

Frimpong to start today. Hope he makes the cut. Talented player.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 26, 2012)

SUBSTITUTES: Shea, Squillaci, Bellerin, Frimpong, Eisfeld, Gnabry, Chamakh 

ARSENAL TEAM: Martinez, Miquel, Djourou, Angha, Yennaris, Santos, Coquelin, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Walcott, Arshavin, Giroud


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 26, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal game completely sold out. Good stuff. I don't think there will be any streams.



The little joys in the life of an Arseal fan.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yennaris was a mascot in the same fixture 12 years ago.

*i.imgur.com/XdyDZ.png


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 27, 2012)

Giroud off the mark.

Streakers on the pitch apparently. 2 of them 

FT 6-1. Giroud, Ox, Arshavin, Miquel, Theo x 2.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 27, 2012)

Cleverley with his first goal for United. Anderson


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 27, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/RCPph.jpg

****************************************************************************

Carl Jenkinson myspace


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2012)

Terry banned for 4 games. Batten down the hatches, angry scousers are coming..
*www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2012/sep/27/john-terry-racism-fa-ban

*www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/free-video-gazidis-on-financial-results


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 28, 2012)

New android wallpaper.

*i.imgur.com/Da1Mg.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 28, 2012)

FA finally got their man.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2012)

"Your John Terry's *****, Your John Terry's *****, Ashley bend over your John Terry's *****"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 28, 2012)

"You're Drogba's *****, You're Drogba's *****, Wenger bend over you're Drogba's *****"

"You're Wenger's *****, You're Wenger's *****, Bottles bend over you're Wenger's *****"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2012)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/A3zpTSFCUAADoDa.png
He used the words, it is punishable under FA rules,period. I hope CFC do the right thing and ban his ass like they banned one of their fans.(yeah I know)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 28, 2012)

It's dragged on for too long. FA clearly violated one of their own rules regarding respecting a court's judgment on the same matter, unless new evidence has been discovered.
It's all very boring now. The press are having a field day, Terry won't relent while trying to clear his name, the FA have shown themselves to be on a witch hunt, yadda-yadda. All very much expected.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2012)

All could have been avoided if Terry wasn't a giant knobhead.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ifs and buts.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 28, 2012)

Of course you'd rather have Santos driving recklessly and putting lives in danger. And subsequently getting a 12 months driving ban. To each his own.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2012)

Ashley Cole banned from driving for speeding at 104mph | Football | guardian.co.uk
*www.metro.co.uk/news/634304-chelsea-player-banned-for-drink-driving
Chelsea´s Essien arrested for drunk driving - Soccerway

 Bunch of knobs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 28, 2012)

You do have a lot of time on your hands. Scary.

And you managed to dig up "news" from 2007 too. Good job. Have a cookie.


----------



## coolwebmaster (Sep 28, 2012)

the best for ever is "Manchester United"........ *couponsindia.net/imgs/signature_coupon.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 28, 2012)

Spoiler



*3.bp.blogspot.com/-tjfWiZfe3K0/UAOowPiFI0I/AAAAAAAAEFg/sMmI2tdtu7A/s1600/403766_199748980117960_257591724_n.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 29, 2012)

3 good games to look forward to today...really looking forward to arsenal-chelsea with both winning by a huge margin at league cup..both in good form..good game...norwich liverpool-hoping this would be our first win...& man utd-spurs...spurs might upset utd today i reckon...even though they kind of suck at old trafford...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2012)

Koscielny comes in for Mertesacker. Rest unchanged from City game. 

Gervinho needs to take his chances today.


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2012)

Expect an entertaining encounter with Chelsea. Hazard and Cazorla on the same pitch is a mouthwatering prospect.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 29, 2012)

fcking cabelwala,no ESPN telecasting England match.Need stream links.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2012)

Embarrassing from Luiz. Typical Chelsea.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 29, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I thought Torres was back or something



poor game ... horrible passing in midfield ... but hope u found the answer ... 
take care n have a good season ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2012)

^^just don't give him time to make a decision and he will do fine.
Meh. Should have played Mertesacker.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 29, 2012)

Embarrassing from Jerkinson. Typical Arsenal. Karma, biotch.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 29, 2012)

Poor from Arsenal. Expecting a similar performance by United now. 

Diaby is terribly unlucky if that is long term


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 29, 2012)

****ing hell..star sports not showing liverpool game..some motor bike **** is going on..great going espn star...

damn..just found out suarez scored & i missed it.. 

our first one is on the cards now...

a good effort by the players..a huge burden off our backs...


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 29, 2012)

Shite midfield. Good to see Nani starting again, so frustration for the next 90 mins


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2012)

Just need Van Persie to sink Spurs to get the icing on the sh1t cake that has been this weekend of football.


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 29, 2012)

Cant see that happening looking at the way we're playing atm

Appaling doesnt even begin to start describing how United are at the moment.

United get all the decisions 

Simply awful in the first half, simply brilliant in the second.

Should've drawn level or even won, judging by the 2nd half. Still not disappointed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 30, 2012)

Denied.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 30, 2012)

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mauvznEmwh1qd01a8o1_1280.jpg


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2012)

Bad loss. Bad week.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wenger's helicopter crashes after Goru's miss. 

*www.chelseavideos.co.uk/Gifs/Wenger%20Helicopter.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 30, 2012)

John Terry's prehistoric language falls on some deaf ears, at least | Football | The Observer


> Nonetheless, one creature did still feel like registering his disdain: the Arsenal mascot Gunnersaurus extended his paw to Terry as the teams lined up before the game and then, as Terry went to shake it, pulled it back in, leaving Terry's hand dangling in the air – although Gunnersaurus had shaken Terry's hand earlier, when Chelsea arrived. It says something when even dinosaurs deem your language unacceptable.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yup, little joys in the life of an Arse.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mourinho exclusive interview

Lo kal lo baat, Rooney aya to scoles, giggs, Carrick out.at least 6-7 players should be out only then our medical team feels like they're occupied


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 3, 2012)

*gifs.gifbin.com/052009/1241698357_ballack-chasing-referee.gif

MICHAEL BALLACK has RETIRED.


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2012)

Bate borisov beat bayern 3-1. Incredible


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 3, 2012)

4-0 and easy. David Luiz freeeeeekick!!!! 

*i.imgur.com/UpiQe.gif


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hoew about posting links to gifs ... because i surf using my phone and gifs eat up a lot of my data.. guys?

2 goals by RVP, 2 assists by WR. If this continues, we're set.

De Gea was good. He's perfect for UCL and Lindegaard is ok for EPL. If De Gea bulks up then he is definitely better than Lindegaard for epl too.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 3, 2012)

was great to see being liverpool on espn...


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2012)

Gervinhooooo!

 they equalized. Vermaelen and kos have been rubbish. Team looks off the pace. Too many stray passes.

Podolski nets a fine goal after good work from Gervinho. Looking better.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 4, 2012)

The first half was awful but good performance in the 2nd. Giroo looked good when he came on. Don't know why isn't he getting more time.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 4, 2012)

From today's match.

*i.imgur.com/KEuGD.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 4, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Hoew about posting links to gifs ... because i surf using my phone and gifs eat up a lot of my data.. guys?



But where's the fun in that? 
Anyways, will try to help you out.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice video.
We Bring an Arsenal - YouTube


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 5, 2012)

dominated the game again but came out with nothing..story of liverpool...


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2012)

Liverpool looked good. It will take some time for everything to click, but this squad looks much better than last year's drivel. Even Downing got an assist.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 5, 2012)

Holy f**k , downing got an assist!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 5, 2012)

> 32minutes into Liverpool vs Udinese, I've just discovered that Stewart Downing is an anagram of "Tw*t on reds wing"


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 5, 2012)

The Gooner vice-captain and number 8
He’s not just good he’s flaming great
Not an international, like we care
Better than most and  with shinier hair



No breakthrough for Mikel at the Camp Nou
So a move to Rangers in 2002
After two seasons and 3 trophies Mikel was away
Back to Spain where it was warmer to play



Signed for Real, Sociedad not Madrid
Seemed a bargain at five million quid
To play with Alonso and wear the same jersey
It failed to work out and he followed Xabi to Mersey



First on loan and then it was a steal
Moyes not a fool with a £2 million deal
Signed to replace Gravesen at Goodison Park
Yes as a’ DM’ he was to make his mark



In 2006 and 07 Everton Player of the Year
Moved further up the pitch his vision was clear
50 Premier assists in 99 games secure
Only Nani and Cantona have done it in fewer
Club form impeccable his country came calling
In the Spain squad but no debut, appalling
North West Footballer of the Year 2008
Liverpool Sports Echo Sports Personality doubly great



The most accurate right boot since Beckham I’m told
41 Everton assists from dead balls, I’m sold
Flying so high surely the top four must be calling?
But snapped knee ligaments 09 his career now stalling



11 months out but in Jan 2010 returning in style
2 goals and 5 assists in just 13 games made the Toffees smile
The blues had stuck by him when times had been dark
So he signed a new contract at Goodison Park



But one summer later, as in London one Spaniard departs
Arsene Wenger makes an offer to break Everton hearts
11.59pm a deadline day stunner
Mikel Arteta a ‘Panic buy Gunner’
Bought to replace Cesc but a mishap with Jack
Mikel will soon find himself a tad further back
In Na$ri’s shirt a new playmaker arrives
At home with our passing he rapidly thrives



A North London favourite in double quick time
His 25 yard screamer at Wigan sublime
His cross for Sagna the ‘Old Enemy’ defeated
The 35 yard dipper at  Villa not likely repeated
The winner against City our pride now restored
To third from 17th on his arrival, ample reward
Fifth best Player of the season, you Gooners are joking
First name on the team sheet for me, this Gun is smoking



A new season, no skipper, no Song, written off once more
New signings, new Vice Captain in front of back four
New hope, new goal scorers, so far we’ve competed
It’s down to his vision and most passes completed
With him as our General we might dare to dream
That the wait will be over in 2013
With Santi and Jack it can only get better
But the oil in the engine is Mikel Arteta

Source - nahi maalum.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2012)

Chelsea's Toxic Twins John Terry and Ashley Cole are an embarrassment to the game and their peers - Telegraph


----------



## iinfi (Oct 6, 2012)

> Handshakes have been banned at Arsenal's training ground as Arsene Wenger tries to prevent a virus spreading through the club - so the players are touching elbows instead.


Arses r gays


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 6, 2012)

Wenger: "It's impossible for us to match Chelsea's spending power - unless we find oil at Highbury"

 a bit old but  ntl


----------



## iinfi (Oct 6, 2012)

poor finishing by torres agian ... mid-field is not upto the mark in the final thru balls to torres .. not that he scores when he gets them ...


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice start to the season by West Brom


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 6, 2012)

Good old fashioned PL derby in the 2nd half. Very good result and 3 fantastic goals.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2012)

Cazorla scored an absolute stunner. Giroud's goal was great and he had a good game too. Walcott always scores the same goal. Run fast, go one on one, look up if needed, pass the ball into the net.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 7, 2012)

Everyone wants to hug Santi.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 7, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chelsea's Toxic Twins John Terry and Ashley Cole are an embarrassment to the game and their peers - Telegraph



How sad. *yawn*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2012)

John Terry and Ashley Cole have shamed Chelsea and England | Observer editorial | Football | The Observer
Now the guardian destroys CFC. 2 bit club heading back to it's racist roots of 1980s.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 7, 2012)

i wouldn't say JT is a racist. being a racist and making a racist comment are two different things imo.

Friedel dropped to the bench. run of 310 games ends.



> @GaryLineker: Brad Friedel has been left out and misses his first league game since 1968!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 7, 2012)

Evans!


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 7, 2012)

Evans!



> Liverpool Stoke game finished goalless. That's two points dropped by Stoke.





*ballsdot.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/suarezgif.gif


----------



## iinfi (Oct 7, 2012)

if u want to call a person a racist for speaking two words ... then everyone in this world is a racist .. they say black players are concern on the ban n stuff .. as if they are saints ... 
its like the Indian govt. passing a pro-women bill to protect women .... lolzzz ... 

and ashley cole's tweet .. its not the first time a Chelsea player is rapped for speaking the truth

the nxt thing we can do is call arses a regionalist for starting EPL matches with not a single english player in the starting 11 .... and so on .... LOLzzzz


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 7, 2012)

> its not the first time a Chelsea player is rapped for speaking the truth



you are free to say the 'truth', but there has to be a way to say it, bro



> LOLzzzz


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 7, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> *ballsdot.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/suarezgif.gif



They still have the same amount of wins at Anfield this year as Arsenal.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 7, 2012)

they have been unlucky tbh. or shite in finishing, whichever way you want to put it


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 7, 2012)

Want to see barca vs madrid live streaming. Any site? Say before 12, our college wifi will stop working after that

Please

access denied in ustream by college server


----------



## iinfi (Oct 8, 2012)

messi second goal was a good strike but it was poor goalkeeping i wud say ... 
Casillas gave too much space to his strong side from the onset to invite the strike and was not fast enough to move
...wat say?


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 8, 2012)

second goal was unstoppable, i'd say


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 8, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> John Terry and Ashley Cole have shamed Chelsea and England | Observer editorial | Football | The Observer
> Now the guardian destroys CFC. 2 bit club heading back to it's racist roots of 1980s.



And you'll be hosting a party. Invite us, pileej. Hopefully Wenger will offer some 'words of advice' like he did with Frimpong and his racist behaviour.



iinfi said:


> if u want to call a person a racist for speaking two words ... then everyone in this world is a racist .. they say black players are concern on the ban n stuff .. as if they are saints ...
> its like the Indian govt. passing a pro-women bill to protect women .... lolzzz ...
> 
> and ashley cole's tweet .. its not the first time a Chelsea player is rapped for speaking the truth



Ashley Cole on twitter was never going to end well. He got a bit carried away with that #bunchoftw*ts hashtag but the rest was correct.



XTerminator said:


> you are free to say the 'truth', but there has to be a way to say it, bro



Let's face it. Whatever someone from CFC does, it will always be spun into a ridiculous story and dragged for a year.
You should have seen Daniel Taylor from the Guardian repeatedly laying into Terry before and after the FA investigation completed. So much for impartial news.

-------------

*10 fatal flaws in the FA disciplinary panel's ruling on John Terry.*

*goo.gl/bkWz5



> It runs to 63 pages, and is the FA's justification of its findings. But the panel's written ruling is a flawed document containing errors and inconsistencies.
> 1. It states as fact Terry and Ashley Cole met Anton Ferdinand 'approximately one hour after the match ended'. Documentary evidence in court proved the team had left by then.
> 2. There is reference to 'Mr Ferdinand's wife'. He is unmarried.
> 3. There is no adequate explanation of why Terry was charged under FA rules while Ferdinand, who admitted having breached them, wasn't.
> .....



And so on....

----------------------------------

I suggest all haters follow Dan Levene (@BluesChronicle) on Twitter and try arguing the racism sh1t with him. He'll tear you a new one. Then you can come crying to this place to spout your customary hate-filled bile.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 8, 2012)

Chelsea Headhunters - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 8, 2012)

Le obsezion del un Arse por Chelsea. Whatever that means. You get the drift. Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 8, 2012)

I see you are only concerned with the glory aspects of the club


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 8, 2012)

Obsession confirmed. What a sad, sad little life.


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2012)

Both of you, grow up. Enough of these silly jibes.

Jack's back. Two assists for U21 team. Get in!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 9, 2012)

^ Me? I'm trying my best to ignore the kid. 

-----------------------------------------



> Jenni Kennedy, the FA's head of Off-Field Regulation and her colleague Adam Sanhaie, were supposed to get statements from the three. According to the panel's report: "Mr. Terry's interview was tape-recorded, but that of Mr. Cole was not."
> 
> Why not? Ran out of batteries? Forgot to hit "record?" Who knows? As it happened, both Kennedy and Sanhaie took notes during Cole's testimony and as matters would turn out, this would be rather important. The whole dispute with Cole, Chelsea secretary David Barnard and the retrospective alteration of his testimony would have been avoided if somebody had actually taped his interview.
> 
> ...



*soccernet.espn.go.com/blog/_/name/espnfcunited/id/922?cc=4716

There you go.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 9, 2012)

So we have moved to the conspiracy phase.

Sorry, but CFC is scum factory and I'll call it when I see it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 9, 2012)

Blah de blah.


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like Bac and Jack will be back for the United game. They might even be on the bench sooner.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 10, 2012)

Here are a few bits from this week's reserve game. Wilshere looks good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 11, 2012)

Further conformation of the excellent deal we did for Cazorla.



> Arsenal were originally quoted £20m by Malaga, played a tough game of negotiating and then eventually got him for £12m flat. No add-ons, nothing.


Santi Cazorla's success at Arsenal proves why it's simply madness for clubs to buy British, by John Cross - John Cross - Mirror Online


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 12, 2012)

I forgot when was this celebration between Santi and Per

*i.imgur.com/StJ8p.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 12, 2012)

duncan jenkins's blog: Such a Little Thing Makes Such a Big Difference
WTF?


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 13, 2012)

He's a parody/comic account of today's journos

He was funny btw

5-0, meh. Walcott injury looks bad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 13, 2012)

Bale bringing the fight to Suarez.

*i.imgur.com/WY77S.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 13, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/CHace.png?1


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 17, 2012)

Olly Giroud scores a last minute equalizer against Spain.
*pbs.twimg.com/media/A5W0li3CUAAjWYU.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## XTerminator (Oct 17, 2012)

Disgraceful scenes in the u21 match between England and Serbia


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 19, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


>



Germans got sweded..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 19, 2012)

Jack Wilshere will be in the squad tomorrow against Norwich according to journos.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2012)

That's good news.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 20, 2012)

BBC Sport - Thomas Hitzlsperger joins Everton until January


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2012)

Racist twat to remain Chelsea captain
John Terry breaker - Goal.com


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 20, 2012)

ahh missed epl like ****...can't wait to see it again....

Liverpool: Jones; Wisdom, Skrtel, Agger, Johnson; Gerrard, Allen, Sahin; Suso, Suárez, Sterling


----------



## iinfi (Oct 20, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Racist twat to remain Chelsea captain
> John Terry breaker - Goal.com



i said this before .. u dont become a racist by uttering just one or two words ... if media and u arses wanna be happy abt it ... go ahead ... 
wat other opportunities do u have in the season to be happy ....

btw its 4-2 ... definitely we faced the toughest opponent in London ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 20, 2012)

^ You're banging your head against a brick wall. Bhains ke aage been baja rahe ho. 

ONE JUAN MATA.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 20, 2012)

yea i knw ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 20, 2012)

iinfi said:


> i said this before .. u dont become a racist by uttering just one or two words ... if media and u arses wanna be happy abt it ... go ahead ...
> wat other opportunities do u have in the season to be happy ....
> 
> btw its 4-2 ... definitely we faced the toughest opponent in London ....



Ok but he was found guilty and Chavs stick with him as captain, while a fan was banned for life. Hypocrites.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2012)

iinfi said:


> i said this before .. u dont become a racist by uttering just one or two words ... if media and u arses wanna be happy abt it ... go ahead ...
> wat other opportunities do u have in the season to be happy ....


You lot were singing a different tune during the Suarez affair. I remember Klaw in particular making post after post making fun of him. Always different when it happens to your own players, eh?

The way I see it, "negrito" is far less racist than "you ****ing black ****".


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 20, 2012)

Stoke let Welbeck Score. Lost all respect for Stoke.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 20, 2012)

voyeurs drop points ...


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 21, 2012)

for a team that was leaking goals, Norwich did pretty well.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2012)

Ferguson is pissed because Ferdinand refused to wear Kick it out shirt.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 21, 2012)

Edit: Ferguson is pissed because someone questioned his authority.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2012)

Krow said:


> You lot were singing a different tune during the Suarez affair. I remember Klaw in particular making post after post making fun of him. Always different when it happens to your own players, eh?
> 
> The way I see it, "negrito" is far less racist than "you ****ing black ****".



Suarez repeatedly used the racist term against Evra, he himself accepted doing this. Evra actually heard racist abuse from Suarez and made a complaint. Plus Suarez's account of events versus what Commolli/Kuyt said while trying to protect him only made things worse for Suarez, painting him as a liar. In the Terry case, right from the start Terry stuck to his story, Cole supported him and even Anton wasn't aware something had happened until he was shown the video. Lots of articles online on why this case is different, so I don't need to go into details.

I am 100% certain if Terry had been convicted in court, we would have terminated his contract immediately. That is the only thing which saved his Chelsea career.

As for the fan vs player debate, the fan was found guilty in court while the player was not. But let's not allow facts to get in the way of blind hatred.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 21, 2012)

Poor little Chelsea fan couldn't afford an army of lawyers like braveheart. Even the judge said that Terry's defence was bullsh1t. Terminated his contract? On the current evidence of keeping him captain even after FA's verdict - not very likely.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2012)

FA's "verdict"?


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 21, 2012)

Some epic matches happened yesterday.  Lazio 3-2 Milan was epic


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 21, 2012)

^ Barca 5-4 Depor can also be filed under that category.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 21, 2012)

Yep true.

Tyne-wear derby is on. Cabaye scores after just 2 mins


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 22, 2012)

Both of today's matches ended 1-1, with a red card in each (Pienaar, Tiote). Funnily enough, I tuned in to Granada vs Real Zaragoza midway and a man got sent off there as well. 

--------

*www.soccermajesty.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/andrea-pilro-chuck-norris-troll.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Arsene Wenger !!


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 22, 2012)

BBC Sport - John Terry to wear anti-racism armband if he captains Chelsea


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 23, 2012)

^ Because if he doesn't, UEFA will impose yet another fine on him.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah he has been really hard done by, poor bravehart.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2012)

Shock-tar. Don't ask.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 24, 2012)

I think utd will really be tested by top clubs with regards to their defence..its very fragile...they seem to think they can outscore their opponent every game..remains to be seen if it works against the likes of arsenal,chelsea...


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Shock-tar. Don't ask.



Hardly a shock if you ask me. They're a good team and have often been unbeatable at home.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> I think utd will really be tested by top clubs with regards to their defence..its very fragile...they seem to think they can outscore their opponent every game..remains to be seen if it works against the likes of arsenal,chelsea...



Vidic out is obviously a big blow. Smalling and Jones are recovering too. Cannot expect anything with a makeshift defence.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 24, 2012)

Krow said:


> Hardly a shock if you ask me. They're a good team and have often been unbeatable at home.



I know, was just playing with words. 

Torres again failed to take his chances. I used to feel sorry for him but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2012)

Good games tonight. Dortmund Madrid and Arsenal Schalke should be attacking, open games.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 24, 2012)

Madrid to win easily, considering Dortmund are inconsistent atm. Arsenal Schalke is unpredictable.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Madrid to win easily, considering Dortmund are inconsistent atm. Arsenal Schalke is unpredictable.



Hmmm.

Dortmund were brilliant. Deserved their win.

As for Arsenal, strange that we managed one shot on target in the entire game. Schalke deserved their win.


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2012)

Bad day for Arse. Good win for Ajax.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 25, 2012)

Dortmund were terrific. I overlooked Madrid's poor record in Germany, and yesterday was the perfect answer why.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 25, 2012)

Also, Milan were beaten by Malaga. Add to that ManCity 1-3 Ajax.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 25, 2012)

Milan are having a bad time this year
I stopped watching MC vs ajax after the 1st goal. I thought we would get the expected result.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Milan are having a bad time this year
> I stopped watching MC vs ajax after the 1st goal. I thought we would get the expected result.



Are you a Man City fan?


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 25, 2012)

I think he meant we=neutrals.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 25, 2012)

Arsenal AGM today. Should be fun.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 25, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> I think he meant we=neutrals.



exactly.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 25, 2012)

city were pathetic yest...clichy was clueless as ****....surprised to see dortmund win against madrid...dortmund is an underrated team


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 25, 2012)

> @OnlyOneChelsea: Zola on Torres: "He has good spirit, but he doesn't love Chelsea, you can buy his service but you can never buy his love for Liverpool."



i think torres should go back to LFC

[youtube]3r02mhRDt4w[/youtube]

and there I was blaming Rio for being past it 

What happened in the Arsenal AGM? I read somewhere that Wenger rates CL qualification more than winning FA or Carling Cup 

*www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20084640


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Oct 26, 2012)

+1 cfc.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 26, 2012)

"Zere are 5 trophies" - Wenger.

Mmmmmkay.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 26, 2012)

good game by liverpool...downing scored..suarez played well but should have converted more...was a must win..now off to anzhi in the next game


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 26, 2012)

downing scored ... how? what postion was he playing?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 26, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> i think torres should go back to LFC
> 
> [youtube]3r02mhRDt4w[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Pretty feisty AGM. What Wenger said is not pleasant to hear but it is right in today's football.

*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/arsenal/9634648/Arsenal-owner-Stan-Kroenke-putting-chase-for-trophies-ahead-of-financial-gain-at-the-Emirates-Stadium.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2012)

Mannone, *Sagna*, Vermaelen, Mertesacker, Santos, Arteta, *Wilshere*, Ramsey, Cazorla, Podolski, Giroud 

Theo back on the bench. Really exciting stuff.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 27, 2012)

Arsenal somehow managed to pulled it off.
Good match.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2012)

Really encouraging stuff from Wilshere, but our attack didn't work until Walcott came on. We simply have to keep him.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 27, 2012)

city were horrible in first half..they are sorely missing silva in midfield...passes were haywire...


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lucky win.

But Giroud rarely gets the ball.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 27, 2012)

Our attack is not built for a striker like Giroud. As soon as we put crosses in, he looks threatening.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Yup,now that Gervinho is injured Arshavin will start hopefully.


----------



## Rahim (Oct 28, 2012)

What a cracker of a game at Goodison Park!! 2-2 it finished.

Any good news for United regarding their defense or is it back to immobile Carrick?

*Update:*

Team Line-up for today's match:

*Chelsea*: Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, David Luiz, Cole; Ramires, Mikel; Mata, Oscar, Hazard; Torres. *Subs*: Turnbull, Azpilicueta, Bertrand, Romeu, Marin, Moses, Sturridge.

*Manchester United*: De Gea; Rafael, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra; Valencia, Cleverley, Carrick, Young; Rooney, Van Persie. *Subs*: Lindegaard, Anderson, Giggs, Hernandez, Nani, Welbeck, Scholes.

*Referee*: Mark Clattenburg and *His Hair*. 

Is Vidic injured?


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 28, 2012)

I must be dreaming. 2-0 in 12'

and Mata pulls one back


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 28, 2012)

Chelsea fans are stupid. Booing Ferdinand.

2-0 was too good to be TRUE anyway


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 28, 2012)

Fvck off

we've been shite defensively. no way we're even coming close to regaining the title.

 today's been the day we get some luck finally at Stamford.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 28, 2012)

Di Matteo, what a twat trying to stop Valencia on a throw in.

This whole booking for diving thing is going to be hard on refs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 28, 2012)

RvP shat himself. *pbs.twimg.com/media/A6T8zmUCcAENSWp.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 28, 2012)

had it been 11v11, they would've easily won.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 28, 2012)

good game .. disappointing result .... 
well this booking for diving is going to be a curse for all players .. players who rarely dive too r going to go into the book .. 
.... coz fact is under-pressure players can lose balance and fall down ... and if there is only minimal contact the ref is gona book u ... lol ...
and second yellow for diving is a joke ... 
poor defending again cost us dearly ... 7th Nov game is the most crucial one .... defence has to be sorted out before that!! no manager after mourinho has been able to sort out our defensive woes .. if common sense prevails we wont see david luiz playing for a long time ... with mikel at that position we are going to suffer heavily all season ...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 28, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> RvP shat himself.



A_G


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2012)

> Chelsea have lodged an official complaint to the Premier League about language used by officials to players



Massive irony.



> Terry did not play here, as he served the second part of his four-match domestic ban from the FA for the racist abuse of Ferdinand, the QPR defender, but Rio Ferdinand did play for United. He was the subject of cat-calls, his every touch booed and, after Hernández's winner, he struck a defiant celebratory pose that appeared to enrage the crowd, leading to missiles being thrown.



Told you before. It's still the 1980s at Chelsea.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 29, 2012)

the whole torres card thing is stupid...infact torres was lucky to be on the pitch after that terrible foul on cleverley for which he only got a yellow...other referees might have given it a red...i don't know y no one seems to point that out... two wrong offside calls yest..one of suarez not given & hernandez offside given as goal..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 29, 2012)

Arses to be treated to the sight of Howard Webb refereeing their game vs ManUtd on the 3rd of November. Have fun.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 29, 2012)

to all those who are whining about mark clattenburg and utd . he was the ref in 6-1 defeat to manC . he sent off evans. People have such short memory.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 29, 2012)

^ And THIS was the FIRST ManU game he officiated after that. And look how he made amends. 

Short memory and all..... 

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2224576/Mark-Clattenburg-controversial-referee.html


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't think Utd. will need Webb to beat us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 29, 2012)

^ But they'll get the help, nevertheless.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 29, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I don't think Utd. will need Webb to beat us.



hmm losing faith in your team gunner fans?? 

with a midfield of cazorla, wilshere, arteta, ramsey in your lineup,how could u guys say that...its a ****ing dream to have such a midfield...


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 29, 2012)

r/chelseafc and r/reddevlis had a little bet that whoever won today would get to choose the other's banner pic. This is r/chelseafc now. : soccer



Check out Torres in this.

*i.minus.com/ibh0DUtRZwsSRd.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 29, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> r/chelseafc and r/reddevlis had a little bet that whoever won today would get to choose the other's banner pic. This is r/chelseafc now. : Soccer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol@torres...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh, that's funny...


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/51fUX.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2012)

Put the racist in spoilers please. Has Clattenberg received death threats from Chelsea fans yet?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope, but seems to have received your fanmail.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 29, 2012)

*www.101greatgoals.com/wp-content/gallery/gimages/ltpfa.gif

Credit to Cleverly for not making a meal out of it.Should have been a straight red card.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 29, 2012)

Torres should just retire. All he does these days is whine and act like a twat.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 29, 2012)

[youtube]4PHeRrK-nD0[/youtube]



> "Yeah, you're a twat but it's not my fault."



There you go. Mark Twattenburg.

Oh, and this:

*pbs.twimg.com/media/A6YIUGaCQAEALrn.jpg

Not a red card, apparently. Have fun, Goonaaaas.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 30, 2012)

Premier League referee guide, October 20-21 - Graham Poll | Mail Online

Relevant.  
Seriously, how could you support this shower of sh1te!

edit: you kidding? Terry has racially abused someone and CFC has done nothing, but they are getting their knickers in a twist over the big bad "t" word said on football pitch? 


As if the chavs didn't disgrace themselves enough


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 30, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> *www.101greatgoals.com/wp-content/gallery/gimages/ltpfa.gif
> 
> Credit to Cleverly for not making a meal out of it.Should have been a straight red card.



yeah this is the one i was talking about...that is a red for sure...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 30, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Premier League referee guide, October 20-21 - Graham Poll | Mail Online
> 
> Relevant.
> Seriously, how could you support this shower of sh1te!
> ...



Done nothing? Really? Were you hiding under a rock all this time? What did Arsenal do with that racist Frimpong tweet? 

As for that twat thing, the FA sure got their knickers in a twist when Cole called them a bunch of twats. Let's see how they react now when one of their own henchmen is accused of that. 

And of course, since you love to dig up dirt, the club has already started investigating the steward incident. As ever, the fans will be barred for life.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 30, 2012)

What action has Chelsea taken against Terry again?

As for Frimpong, it's not remotely the same as the word has been used by Spurs for years to identify themselves as a fan base, with pride. It has nothing to do with race as well.

Don't think Arsenal would have got this otherwise.


> Arsenal has become the first club to be awarded the Advanced Level of the Equality Standard


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 30, 2012)

^ Oooooooh!! A trophy!! 

*shopmodules.com/a/ayoung.gif

From this angle, it's a dive.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 30, 2012)

if it was a dive, why didnt ivanovic argue. he does  not go down without a fight.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 30, 2012)

^ You didn't see him punch the door on his way to the tunnel? 

Or how he left the pitch mouthing off?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 30, 2012)

naah i didnt


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2012)

WTF 

Out of their depth, bunch of past it players and reserves.

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2012)

**** me. **** me **** **** ****. Unbelievable reverse of the Newcastle game. I started watching just as their fourth went in. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2012)

Eisfeld looks good. Walcott is vital.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2012)

Arshavin has also been good in this match.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2012)

WTFFFFF. Chamakh gets a goal!

Fans have been fantastic!

Naaaaa naaaaaaaa na na na... na na na na GIROUD!

The real Arsenal is here!

Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't **** it up now!

Just fvcking pay Theo whatever he wants.incredible stuff.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2012)

Martinez looks like Messi. He lets in as many goals as Messing scores too.

Referee Kevin Friend had a very good game. Almost all decisions spot on. Took into account Reading's time wasting at the end of 90 mins.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 31, 2012)

HOLY MOLY..7-5...what the hell?What kind of comeback was this...???


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Pffft who needs a defense.



They should have let Giroud play shirtless.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 31, 2012)

Giroud changed the game, he fought for everything when we were struggling. Must need to utilize him better.


----------



## XTerminator (Oct 31, 2012)

Miss Keano in such times.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 31, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/7DX4o.png

Teehee


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 1, 2012)

was about to post just that 

United fans apparently have a banner : "Chelsea : Opposing racism since Sunday"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2012)

> Instead of having banners of their own players who serve the club week in week out, Man U fans have a banner of Clattenburg. Oh wait...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2012)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/A6j8yhZCAAA_UxW.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2012)

We're giving away Christmas gifts on Halloween.

Hahaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! 3-3 in the 94th minute!!!! 
And that despite not getting a nailed-on penalty for double handball!!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2012)

Norwich beat spurs. Chelsea huffing and puffing against a second string united. Although that handball was a penalty.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2012)

FT	Chelsea	3 - 3	Manchester U.
 FT	Norwich C.	2 - 1	Tottenham H.
  83'	Liverpool	1 - 2	Swansea C.


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2012)

Sturridge is utter dross. He has been so useless in the entire match. I can't choose between him and Torres at the moment.

Remind me why Lukaku was loaned out please.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2012)

^ He should be recalled in Jan. We have the option. 
4-3... 15 mins to go...

5-4........  Crazy game.....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 1, 2012)

wait..so utd team was second string whereas chelsea played their first team players...no rest nothing?
damn..couldn't see the liverpool game..but kind of bring things intro perspective about the reds...


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 1, 2012)

getting beat 5-4 with a youth side against a strong Chelsea side, I'll take it anyday. Great learning experience for the kids. And Nani might've played his last Utd game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't worry we will sell you Walcott.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes that and we will have Arsenal vs Norwich in the league cup final.Arsenal will lose and then Norwich will get relegated.

;_;


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 1, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> getting beat 5-4 with a youth side against a strong Chelsea side, I'll take it anyday. Great learning experience for the kids. And Nani might've played his last Utd game.



erm..what?Why?



axes2t2 said:


> Yes that and we will have Arsenal vs Norwich in the league cup final.Arsenal will lose and then Norwich will get relegated.
> 
> ;_;



LMAO...


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> getting beat 5-4 with a youth side against a strong Chelsea side, I'll take it anyday. Great learning experience for the kids. And Nani might've played his last Utd game.



*i.imgur.com/ZAWQh.png

AFTER SUBS:

*i.imgur.com/hJ5sT.png

So much for being 'young'.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2012)

Chelsea again
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/11/01/article-2226112-15CABE30000005DC-762_634x407.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 1, 2012)

chelsea sure gets into a lot of racism controversies...minority of fans here with the whole racism thing here but chelsea loses its case everytime something like this happens...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 1, 2012)

^ A minority of idiots bring the whole club into disrepute.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 1, 2012)

What minority? The club disgraced themselves over the Terry issue and fans did themselves no favour with the Ferdinand booing.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 2, 2012)

By 'kids' and 'youth' i meant players brought up from the academy, eg Wootton, Keane and Tunnicliffe. The After subs' list is a near-full strength Chelsea squad. Compare it with United....

Too much of racism being talked about in football. football has taken a backseat lol


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 2, 2012)

Klaw you're comparing average age? are you stupid or just thick? comparison is of first team players and second string... God!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 2, 2012)

^ All of the above, yer honner.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2012)

Mannone, Sagna, Mertesacker, Vermaelen (c), Santos, Arteta, Cazorla, Ramsey, Wilshere, Podolski, Giroud. 

Set up for a bum rogering but we can get a draw here. Come on!


----------



## ico (Nov 3, 2012)

No chance of Arse winning this. No chance.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 3, 2012)

Awful penalty miss by Rooney. United well on top but expect Arsenal to get something out of this now.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 3, 2012)

How has penalties become such a bone of contention for us. Rooney used to be brilliant at them.

Xt... No tweets?

Haha wilshere you suck

No clean sheet... Disappointed. Big time.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2012)

Absolutely got destroyed there.

Santos asking for Van Persie's shirt at HT summed it up.
Embarrassing.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 3, 2012)

arsenal were poor to say the least..was a boring game..one side only came out playing..


----------



## iinfi (Nov 3, 2012)

brace for a CL exit in this round. we r not gona beat anyone with this defense.

Off-topic: planning to take up cycling as a hobby. Anyone in this forum in Bangalore who has some experience in this regard?

poor shoddy performance ... lets stop talking abt the defense. its a joke.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 3, 2012)

Spurs lost. The stumble to 4th is on again.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 3, 2012)

Cheap goal conceded, once again.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 3, 2012)

I was travelling on my way home from office. Saw the first 60' though


----------



## iinfi (Nov 3, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Cheap goal conceded, once again.



mourinho has to come back at some point to sort out the defense ... its getting worse by the day .... no way we r going to the nxt round of the CL


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 3, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Cheap goal conceded, once again.



I thought it was a brilliant finish, keeper no chance.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 3, 2012)

you have to give it to swansea..they sometimes play beautiful football..they lack a good finisher..the goal at the end was long due...swansea pressed well & if not for cahill in the end....


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 3, 2012)

I placed a 27,000€ bet.


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> I thought it was a brilliant finish, keeper no chance.



I think he was referring to value of the player who scored.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 4, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> I placed a 27,000€ bet.



i dont understand how it works .. so that guy won or lost? 20k GBP is wat he won IMO .. is it?


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2012)

This is Arsenal's worst points tally after 10 games in the Wenger era. Last season we had 16 points at this juncture.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 4, 2012)

liverpool newcastle today at anfield...sigh have a bad feeling on this one...our home record needs to improve here


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 4, 2012)

iinfi said:


> i dont understand how it works .. so that guy won or lost? 20k GBP is wat he won IMO .. is it?



Bet his entire savings and Cazorla's goal made him richer by another 20k something.


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2012)

I hope Liverpool win. Newcastle have a better top 4 chance and I would be glad if they drop points.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 4, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Bet his entire savings and Cazorla's goal made him richer by another 20k something.



see, United are charitable like that 

btw Inter ended Juve's 49 match unbeaten record. 49 seems to be the unlucky number for some teams


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2012)

Juventus did not play after the first 15 minutes and an offside goal. Inter were constantly pressing and the goal had been coming. Penalty was good, but goals 2 and 3 were classic counter attacks. Was an open game.

Bayern scored a couple of top class goals yesterday. Like Arsenal used to.

[YOUTUBE]VE3YTDLpBIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 4, 2012)

Bayern are going to walk away with the title this time.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 4, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> I thought it was a brilliant finish, keeper no chance.



Not the finish, the way we allowed them space and time to create that chance.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah,Carrick just walked away.

Also look in the crowd there was only one person celebrating,must be that guy who made that bet.



*i.minus.com/iqGnPQ73DWcnU.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 4, 2012)

BBC Sport - Arsenal: Tony Adams questions belief and transfer policy

I think he's just echoed most Arsenal fans' opinion there.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 4, 2012)

i think wenger is getting it right here .. Arsenal's goal is to qualify for the CL each year.
so after nxt season all they need to do is finish 5/6/7 to qualify, as the top 3/4 clubs in the EPL will not be allowed to play as per the financial fair play rules. so wenger will laugh his way to the bank yet again.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 4, 2012)

Good. Financial dopers need to be chucked out of every competition.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 4, 2012)

*cadfael.tv/image/src/1352048707469.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 4, 2012)

suarez goal was just class...one of the best ones this season..seriously besides him,no one seemed to be interested


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Good. Financial dopers need to be chucked out of every competition.



u mean wenger? he is the chap who keeps all the money and doesnt spend when needed. he is one who is spoiling the game.
running a business house in the name of a football club. just like running medical colleges in India has become a business venture, AFC is a business house. he runs it very well though.
to run business and football together with a certain amt of success, follow real madrid ...


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2012)

iinfi said:


> u mean wenger? he is the chap who keeps all the money and doesnt spend when needed. he is one who is spoiling the game.
> running a business house in the name of a football club. just like running medical colleges in India has become a business venture, AFC is a business house. he runs it very well though.
> to run business and football together with a certain amt of success, follow real madrid ...



Spoken like a true spoilt brat. Clueless troll.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 5, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/YjHwN.jpg?1


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 5, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> *cadfael.tv/image/src/1352048707469.gi


LOL..when did this happen?

No worries,got it



> a sprinkler malfunctioned at half-time during Liverpool's 1-1 draw with Newcastle on Sunday and ended up soaking the fans in the Main Stand.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2012)

Arsenal Truth - Arsenal Truth - Arsenal

Ze wage bill for zat shower of sh1te.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 5, 2012)

Messi once entered the bedroom of a girl whom he hoped to score...

the girl tells him to get comfortable and she leaves the room to go freshen up.

To her horror,when she returns,she finds him lying on the bed completely nude with two other naked guys and shouts: "WHAT'S GOING ON?".

Smiling, Messi calmly replies: "I am sorry dear. But I can't perform without Xavi and Iniesta!"

*cache.gyazo.com//5f62aea2a5ed2cdb763965bf27032186.png?1352113009?1352113009


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Arsenal Truth - Arsenal Truth - Arsenal
> 
> Ze wage bill for zat shower of sh1te.


It's bollocks from top to bottom.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2012)

^ Yeah, riiiiight. Of course it is.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2012)

It is guesswork by a blogger, people who deal with finances etc. for Arsenal supporters trust called it out as bollocks. I see he has changed half the wages already since posting it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 5, 2012)

^ You lot know better. I just came across it and put it up here for the rest of us.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 5, 2012)

The Non-Celebration Is Puke-Inducing | John Nicholson


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 5, 2012)

The 2 'guests' browsing this thread.

Show yourself.

*i.imgur.com/uKqBU.jpg



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The Non-Celebration Is Puke-Inducing | John Nicholson



He is looking into it too much ?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 5, 2012)

Talking out of his arse, that writer. What did he expect? van Persie to celebrate like Adebayor or Nasri? He's too classy to do that. He respects what the club did for him and so didn't celebrate. 

As for leaving Arsenal, you could see why he left, judging by that toothless performance.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hulk's sister is kidnapped in Brazil.



XTerminator said:


> Talking out of his arse, that writer. What did he expect? van Persie to celebrate like Adebayor or Nasri? He's too classy to do that. He respects what the club did for him and so didn't celebrate.
> 
> As for leaving Arsenal, you could see why he left, judging by that toothless performance.



Actually both teams were playing bad 

Also I might just make an account on redcafe.



Spoiler



*www.redcafe.net/f64/cat-thread-dog-loving-people-keep-out-360821/



*pbs.twimg.com/media/A6zbDRSCYAEZS4o.jpg:large


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ You lot know better. I just came across it and put it up here for the rest of us.



Seriously, why would you post links from dubious sources and call it the "truth"? No one is interested in crap posted by a troll masquerading as the champion of truth. I expected better from you. If you had posted a Swiss Ramble link, it would have been so much better.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 6, 2012)

^ Lighten up!! 

Seriously.


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2012)

Krow said:


> Seriously, why would you post links from dubious sources and call it the "truth"? No one is interested in crap posted by a troll masquerading as the champion of truth. I expected better from you. If you had posted a Swiss Ramble link, it would have been so much better.



lol..


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Why do I get the feeling that one of Sagna or Vermaelen will be gone next season.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 6, 2012)

Krow said:


> Spoken like a true spoilt brat. Clueless troll.



take a look at this .
Why the time has finally come for Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger to go, by Matt Law - Matt Law - Mirror Online

something which i v been saying for 2 years now. Wenger waiting for financial fair play ..



> This seems to be a problem that runs through Arsenal. They live in hope, more than expectation. They would rather wait to see if Financial Fair Play gives the club a boost, than take the initiative and try to instigate improvement.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2012)

Walcott gets a start at last. Santos dropped for Koscielny. TV moving to LB.


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2012)

Walcott should have won it at the death, but a point isn't so bad either. At least we were threatening.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 7, 2012)

Captain's armband curse ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 7, 2012)

We should stumble through in the 2nd place. Really should have buried them after 2-0.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 8, 2012)

game over .. and end of season ...
terryz on the bench n wud v already kicked the last ball in Chelsea colors


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 8, 2012)

Dat bwoy OSCAR! 

Shakhtar keeper having a shocker. Good for us. 

Oscar's goal:

*cadfael.tv/image/src/1352320134084.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 8, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/qTtQG.jpg

He won't last long.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 8, 2012)

Moses.... 

Moses delivers.

Chelsea 3-2 Shakhtar


----------



## iinfi (Nov 8, 2012)

thanks for sharing the gif man .. that was an awesome goal ..awesome result ...
they way luiz and torres are playing ATM i never thought we had a chance ... 
on his day Hazard will beat anyone in a 100m dash .... did u see his speed without the ball (when he ran back to stop srna)...phew ... a cheetah will be embarrassed


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 9, 2012)

one word  - valencia


----------



## iinfi (Nov 9, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> one word  - valencia



wats this abt?

wats this? i dont know finance ...
Chelsea FC record first Abramovich-era profit

howz this possible?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2012)

^ Yes siree.... WE don't just break even, we become profitable!!! 

=-----------------=----------------------=

Boro vs Sheff. Wed.

*cadfael.tv/image/src/1352492481212.gif



Oh, and that just happens to be Josh McEachran, on loan from Chelsea. Remember him?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 10, 2012)

*thechive.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/1277496422531i1sy.gif?w=528&h=396


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 10, 2012)

iinfi said:


> wats this abt?


 gawd.... he's obviously trying to compare 


iinfi said:


> wats this? i dont know finance ...
> Chelsea FC record first Abramovich-era profit
> 
> howz this possible?



 when you spend less than you make, you make a profit! Surprised?

Sarcasm aside, increased revenue due to CL victory led to profit.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2012)

^ ANd also moved quite a few high wage earners off the books (Drogba, Kalou, Bosingwa) plus transfer fee from Rajkovic, Meireles et al.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2012)

Chelsea will move back into the losses next season.

Let's just not even talk about the billion pound debt written off by Abramovich.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2012)

^ Just looked into your crystal meth.. err... ball, Mystic Meg? Or is it like that 'soon Roman will get bored and sod off and you'll be back in teh sh*t, lol' prediction? 

Great, innit? No debt, new sponsors, profitable.. and we didn't have to compromise on-field success to achieve all this. That's what a good owner can do for ya.  


Deeeeeeeebtfree, deeeeeeeeeeeebtfree, wherever we may beeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 10, 2012)

and now that my exams are over..i can get back to football...so sterling contract talks haven't gone on well...he is one player we need to badly tie in the squad...

Football | Barclays Premier League | Wilshere: I will stay at Arsenal for life | ESPNSTAR.com
You seldom get players like these nowadays...



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ANd also moved quite a few high wage earners off the books (Drogba, Kalou, Bosingwa) plus transfer fee from Rajkovic, Meireles et al.



but did you guys not take in the wages of new entrants like oscar,hazard & that spanish defender whom i can't pronounce...i am pretty sure hazards wages are worth looking at...

oh forgot marin too..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 10, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Just looked into your crystal meth.. err... ball, Mystic Meg? Or is it like that 'soon Roman will get bored and sod off and you'll be back in teh sh*t, lol' prediction?
> 
> Great, innit? No debt, new sponsors, profitable.. and we didn't have to compromise on-field success to achieve all this. *That's what a good owner can do for ya*.
> 
> ...



It's called a sugar daddy. You lot go cap in hand asking for "loans" from him every week so that the staff can be paid


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2012)

^ Awwwww... Is that so? God, you're more bitter than karela+neem!!!


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 10, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> Football | Barclays Premier League | Wilshere: I will stay at Arsenal for life | ESPNSTAR.com
> You seldom get players like these nowadays...



I won't be surprised if he leaves next....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2012)

^ Yeah, that's what they always say before calling their agent to find a new club. 
If Wilshere has any desire of making a career, he must have realized by now that he can't do it with the "help" of Arsenal's medical team. 

============

*www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/football-cliche-pitch.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 10, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ANd also moved quite a few high wage earners off the books (Drogba, Kalou, Bosingwa) plus transfer fee from Rajkovic, Meireles et al.



you forget the money spent on new players? that is why i said , the CL money is the difference.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2012)

^ You forget, that amount would be amortised over the length of their contracts, which is typically 5 years. That means we won't take a hit of the full 80M next year. 

*www.weaintgotnohistory.com/2012/7/30/3204610/on-chelsea-fc-ffp-and-amortization-of-transfer-fees

From the Swiss Ramble:

*i.imgur.com/oZkVX.png


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 10, 2012)

For a change, Arsenal are ahead in EPL  and its Giroud

any link for live stream guys?

And its back on level terms


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2012)

Cracking game at the EMirates!!!! 3-3 now!!! 

Arses trying to outdo Spuds - booing own team at HT. 

SCHWARZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRR!!!!! YOU BEAUTY!!!


----------



## iinfi (Nov 10, 2012)

Chelsea have made profits!!!

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/64033000/jpg/_64033007_155668654.jpg

Paul on 81111 on text: "Arsenal fan but well played Fulham. Nice to see a team have a go rather than sit back. We are bad, but Fulham deserve the point if not more."

Will, an Arsenal supporter, on 81111 on text: "Thanks Arsene, you've been brilliant, but I think it's time!"

James, an angry Arsenal fan, on 81111 on text: "Wenger, do the decent thing and resign. You can't take the club anywhere other than backwards with your inept tactics and ridiculous transfer policies."

Matteo Squire on Twitter: "Arsenal are making the transition between a top table club to a mid-table club. I'm ashamed to be an Arsenal fan."

Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger on BBC Final Score: "It is very frustrating, because it's difficult to score goals but we have to continue to score and of course get defensively better. I think Giroud has always been dangerous and he was a positive today. He raised questions and that's good news for us. Berbatov had a good game today, and he has shown when he plays week in, week out he is still a very good player."


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 10, 2012)

Arteta's girlfriend needs to work her magic now.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 10, 2012)

Sir Alex Ferguson is chewing gum at a frantic rate of knots down there on the bench. His side are bossing the play but Villa have had the better chances and are unsettling United with their work-rate and pressing.



axes2t2 said:


> Arteta's girlfriend needs to work her magic now.



yes!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow!!! Great play by Benteke!! Bullying Smalling to the floor and setting up a fine goal!!


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 10, 2012)

Smalling


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2012)

^ He was writhing on the floor when Benteke was done with him. 

WEIMANN again!! 2-0 Villa!!!

Her-nandeZ!! 2-1... Game on!! 

Little Pee again 

2-2!!


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2012)

Chicharito is in some form. Rooney struggling 

Stuff of legends, take a bow chicha!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2012)

Little Pee pisses all over Villa's chips.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2012)

> Matteo Squire on Twitter: "Arsenal are making the transition between a top table club to a mid-table club. I'm ashamed to be an Arsenal fan."




The club is ashamed to have fans like this idiot, to be honest.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 11, 2012)

lol @ arteta miss at the end..should have scored that..was surprised none of the strikers took it...does giroud not take penalty's?...Utd again same thing...go down & outscore the living **** out of your opponent...


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2012)

Frustrating time for Arsenal fans.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2012)

^ separates the real ones and teh plastics


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2012)

Will miss tomorrow's match. Travelling home...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2012)

If by mid table you mean best of the rest, we have been there for quite some time. Don't think we are slipping any furthur down. 4th spot is what, 4 points away?


----------



## iinfi (Nov 11, 2012)

The only way we can beat liverpool is by keeping Luiz on the bench and playing ivanovic at LB and azpilicueta at RB ... with cahill and terry as CB...
bertrand sud not be played at LB at any cost ....

meanwhile ... the time has come for arse fans ..
Arsene Wenger ready to spend £30million on Edinson Cavani | Mail Online


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 11, 2012)

^^
joke


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2012)

> Wenger: Didn't know Berbatov was on the transfer list.
> 
> Another classic case of 'I didn't see ze incident'


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 11, 2012)

You really believe that


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2012)

Believe? He said that in the post-match interview. check out match of the day.  Obviously in the 'sour grapes' vein though


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 11, 2012)

He says a lot of things 

He must have also said we lacked *sharpness*.

Was it this bad in 05-06 season for Arsenal ?


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2012)

We need to pull our act together. Team needs to get its swagger back.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 11, 2012)

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/64035000/jpg/_64035676_torres.jpg
a brace for torres today .. and a 3-1 win .. assuming we dont leak goals as easily as we did in the last 5 games ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 11, 2012)

rumor is that skrtel is out for this game..toss up between coates or carra...



XTerminator said:


>



LOL..is this for real??LOLA wenger..


----------



## iinfi (Nov 11, 2012)

cant believe Bertrand is starting at LB ... game over

Ivanovic preferred to Cahill in the middle. huh!!!

Chelsea defender David Luiz tweets: "I'm sad! I wanted to play today, but I can't because of a tonsillitis. Come on Chelsea, you have my support!"


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 11, 2012)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qYp79.gif



NSFW


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2012)

Terry and Suarez on the same pitch. Someone bring the Godzilla.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2012)

Suarez taking racism out of the match. Oh the irony


----------



## iinfi (Nov 11, 2012)

doesnt look like we are getting 3 points here .... terry's gone (how many matches we dont knw)
 .... expect some sloppy defending .... in this game and coming games
finishing has been poor ....


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2012)

racism evens out. 1-1 



> @kay_sesen: "Given away by Gerrard" is now a stock phrase, like the Barclays premier league


----------



## iinfi (Nov 11, 2012)

poor display in front of goal costs us dearly ... sud v been 5-0 ... 
did we do well defensively? no ... liverpool were shite!! still we cud not win ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 12, 2012)

don't know how we even drew the game...played rubbish the first half..somehow played better in second half & got a point...


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Rumours are going on that Arsenal are signing Zaha to replace Walcott.


----------



## amruth kiran (Nov 12, 2012)

was expecting the chelsea-liverpool match to be a bomb(atom) of a match... turned out to be a mirchi bomb..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 12, 2012)

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/2883/1352655651923.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 12, 2012)

That 0.5th of a second expression on his face is priceless.

Carl Jenkinson signed a new deal.

Sagna to Inter Milan awayyyyyyyyyyyyy since he has only a year left on his contract and if a player wants to stay contract negotiations shoudn't take this long.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 12, 2012)

do we have an option of getting Admiral back in Jan?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2012)

Clattenberg innocent, reports suggesting. Now waiting for the Chelsea fans' 'FA is owned by United, so no wonder he's innocent' sh1te  Joke of a club.

*www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19493223 Facepalm, chelsea.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2012)

Did anyone honestly, for even a second believe that Chelsea weren't trying to defame the referee in a huff? Shame they can buy the best lawyers out there to save their arses from a defamation case.

They have made sure of one thing though, Clattenberg won't referee a Chelsea game again.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 14, 2012)

Who the fvck is  Peter Herbert and wtf is a Society of Black Lawyers


----------



## iinfi (Nov 14, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Who the fvck is  Peter Herbert and wtf is a Society of Black Lawyers



entire topic of racism & the way its dealt with is a joke and a society of blacks whites etc is supporting racism in itself. 
nobody becomes a racist by using a monkey or donkey word and just because you didnt use ill words doesnt make u a non-racist. ur actions spk more than words.

i think more n more campaigns abt kick out racism promotes racism. people esp. young kids think they are different race. instead ... no such campaigns will over time allow people to realize that nothing called black or white exists!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2012)

You are actually more clueless about this stuff than your football.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 14, 2012)

i m way better off than fans of arsenal business house (ABH) ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2012)

Then you must know that minority groups are needed to identify and raise the issues which might get unnoticed otherwise. One attention seeking twat doesn't change that.

 Oh well, what's the use of telling this to someone who believes that anti-racism campaigns promote racism and that you can get away with any racial abuse as long as it is verbal.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 15, 2012)

My fav player <3 and his goal from last night.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 15, 2012)

*arsenalaction.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/0b6d8119919e6f959c71ef689c9e8b8b.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2012)

^^ what are you trying to prove/say? 

btw, absolute brilliance by ibra.

and hart does not look like a world class keeper. And the way people praise him!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 15, 2012)

^ He wishes. 



> When you score goals like that, you have every right to refer to yourself in the third person and to not do auditions.



Ahem.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 15, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Then you must know that minority groups are needed to identify and raise the issues which might get unnoticed otherwise. One attention seeking twat doesn't change that.
> 
> Oh well, what's the use of telling this to someone who believes that anti-racism campaigns promote racism and that you can get away with any racial abuse as long as it is verbal.



hahaha ...even the greats like Galileo were criticized like this 

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/68445_307120479392278_287657356_n.jpg
hahaha found this on fb just @ the rite time
in 10 years the kids here will learn that they are different species because there will be anti-racism posters and campaigns everywhere ....


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2012)

I used to think he pretended to be retarded.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 16, 2012)

Speaking of retards...

Editorial | McMahon: Wenger is Arsenal's problem | ESPNSTAR.com


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## iinfi (Nov 16, 2012)

now wenger has nowhere to hide ...



XTerminator said:


> Speaking of retards...
> 
> Editorial | McMahon: Wenger is Arsenal's problem | ESPNSTAR.com



wats wrong in this article


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 16, 2012)

*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdkrx1zvPA1rdl7kro3_500.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Nov 17, 2012)

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/64187000/jpg/_64187566_64187565.jpg

Arsenal v Tottenham will be the most shocking game in the history of football

edgar


*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/64203000/jpg/_64203003_davids_emp.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 17, 2012)

Arsenal lineup for the NLD

*Szczesny*, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Vermaelen, Arteta, Wilshere, Cazorla, Walcott, Podolski, Giroud.

 Mannone, Jenkinson, Santos, Coquelin, Ramsey, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Arshavin.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2012)

Norf Lahndan daarby... Hope both of them lose. 

hAHAAA!!! Had to be Adabadoo!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 17, 2012)

ahh mertesacker...couldn't cope up,could he...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2012)

Aaaaaaaand Adebayor is SENT OFF!!!! Bring it on!!! 

That was a terrible challenge... Correct decision.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 17, 2012)

adebayor..number 1 douche...hands down...what an idiot


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2012)

1-1...!!!! MERTESACKER!! 

From here, Arses will either run riot or Spuds will frustrate them till 90' and nick one on the counter.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 17, 2012)

good powerful header there...i think gunners will win this one now...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 17, 2012)

That's what you get with width. Arsenal,learn.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2012)

I get the feeling Arsenal will have a sending off in this game. One of their men will trip over Lennon or Bale one time too many.

2-1....!! PODOLSKI!

3-1.!!! GIROUD! Told you so. They'll run riot. 

4-1 now! Cazorla... Spuds could get hit for six here 

BALE!!!!!! 4-2 now!!! Nice! 

===============

CHELSEA lineup vs WBA:

Cech (c); Azpilicueta, Cahill, David Luiz, Bertrand; Romeu, Mikel; Moses, Hazard, Sturridge; Torres

Subs: Turnbull, Ivanovic, Cole, Ramires, Oscar, Marin, Mata


----------



## iinfi (Nov 17, 2012)

got my new trek 7.1 FX


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2012)

^ What's that? 

Never mind, just googled it. Congrats!! 

=====================================

WALNUT scores to make it 5-2.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice one Adetwat


----------



## iinfi (Nov 17, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ What's that?
> 
> Never mind, just googled it. Congrats!!



thanks 
had a craze for such bikes for a long time ... dropped the idea of buying a galaxy for this


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2012)

Typical(?) stuff from Luiz. 1-0 down to a Long goal.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi 5-2 every gunner fan.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2012)

HAZARD equalizes!! 1-1.!! 

Odemwingie... 2-1


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Typical(?) stuff from Luiz. 1-0 down to a Long goal.



Luiz is a horrible defender. What an impressive season so far for WBA! True challengers for fourth place and this year's Newcastle.


Meanwhile, WHAT IS THE SCORE ADEBAYOR? Remember last season's NLD in the Emirates? Deja vu is sweet.  Thanks Everton and Chelsea for losing. Good week overall for us. I'm a little worried about our performance though. Until the red card, they dominated. Hopefully, we keep the spirit up in upcoming games. COME ON YOU REDS!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 17, 2012)

^ I wouldn't call WBA challengers for 4th yet. Top 10, sure. Like we saw today, Reading beat Everton, who are also supposed to be top-4 material.
The last 10 games of the season are going to be crucial in determining the top 4.


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2012)

Well, you have a point. Wasn't Steve Clark Mourinho's assistant? He's doing well at WBA for sure.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 17, 2012)

Krow said:


> Well, you have a point. Wasn't Steve Clark Mourinho's assistant? He's doing well at WBA for sure.



he was mourinho's left hand man .... super chap .. he is doing well no doubt ... 
sell torres and luiz in the jan transfer ...y wasnt ivanovic played today? meanwhile did luiz show his dick for the second goal too? ...was out cycling


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 17, 2012)

What a day for the BFG to get his first goal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2012)

Krow said:


> Well, you have a point. Wasn't Steve Clark Mourinho's assistant? He's doing well at WBA for sure.



Yup. He's worked with the best. Was a great loss to our defensive training when he left to join Zola.
Has risen steadily from a no.2 to being the manager. 

*pbs.twimg.com/media/A763AEWCcAEjYm1.jpg:large

AVB's record vs Asnl.

=======================================================

Red Mancs lose to Norwich.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 18, 2012)

whoa..chelsea & utd lose....which brings city to the top again..good contest this..

Liverpool were outstanding in the second half...hoping to see more wins now...


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2012)

would have been an ideal day had City lost.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2012)

Norwich are a hard team to beat. Even Arsenal lost there. Absolutely vital win for us though. Avb teams defend well against Arsenal.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 18, 2012)

i think city is still unbeaten...they seem to have slipped under the radar..summon the city fan immediately...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2012)

'I like to win when Spurs are 'in control'': Arsene Wenger mocks Andre Villas- Boas' post match comments - Mirror Online

AVB has lost the plot,


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 18, 2012)

iinfi said:


> got my new trek 7.1 FX



Congrats man. Happy biking


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2012)

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/604079_510102259029995_1854466714_n.jpg

True.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 18, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Congrats man. Happy biking



thank you 
today wud be my second day .. did 7-8km on day one ... this bike flies ...
hopefully within 3 weeks i can start taking it to work .. (16km one way) .... looks tall though!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2012)

Deportivo vs Levante on air NOW.
Depor down to 10 men, keeper sent off, all 3 subs used, outfield player in the nets now. Just conceded a goal, 2-0 to Levante. 

==========

Fulham vs S'land:

Hangeland sent off after half an hour, very harsh red card.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2012)

Berbatov is a class above the entire Fulham team. As soon as they develop an understanding with him,Fulham will be a far better outfit. So many times he played a clever pass only for the other player to completely miss it. They were unlucky to lose. Had two one on one chances which they fluffed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 19, 2012)

^ What's more shocking is that S'land scored FOUR!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 19, 2012)

The crowd.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 19, 2012)

iinfi said:


> thank you
> today wud be my second day .. did 7-8km on day one ... this bike flies ...
> hopefully within 3 weeks i can start taking it to work .. (16km one way) .... looks tall though!!



Great going man. Add some snapns too.
I am already taking it to office though its only 5 km one way 
I hate waiting for bus / auto while going to office.
btw, I have a RR 5.0 and your bike looks cool


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 19, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/5Zs18.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Nov 21, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Great going man. Add some snapns too.
> I am already taking it to office though its only 5 km one way
> I hate waiting for bus / auto while going to office.
> btw, I have a RR 5.0 and your bike looks cool



fb has removed the offline link feature i think .... i m unable to send album links to people who dont have fb a/c


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 21, 2012)

Chelsea


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2012)

Time for another miracle.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 21, 2012)

GAL fans are noisy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2012)

Wouldn't it be funny if Chavs toss their first CL winning manager away, 3 months into the new season? Hard to take them seriously.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2012)

^ You have to win the CL to sack a CL-winning manager.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok you have one and you can't wait to sack him.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 21, 2012)

logic and sense - both defied by Abramovich. can't see how Chelsea are ever going to be stable at this rate.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2012)

..aaand he is gone. Once again, embarrassing from the small time club.


----------



## Krow (Nov 21, 2012)

Benitez to Chelsea? Wonder how Liverpool fans will take that.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 21, 2012)

> RDM: "I have a good relationship with the owner, he's always behind the team and is fully supportive." #CFC "





and torres continues to stay at Chelsea


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2012)

Again. Gotten used to it by now. 

Just proves that RDm wasn't the owner's first choice. He *had* to be kept because of the CL and FA Cup win. 

*www.weaintgotnohistory.com/2012/11/21/3674728/roberto-di-matteo-sacked


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 21, 2012)

this is a joke now seriously..few bad games & he is off..time to promote JT for manager...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2012)

CL winning managers are supposed to go down in the folklore, Abramovich sacked him at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 21, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Time for another miracle.



not this time man .. time to pull up our socks and defend well. we cant score 3 goals in each game!!
CL is gone ... at this rate i dont see a top 3 finish either ... unless something changes drastically


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 21, 2012)

BREAKING: Benitez close to confirmation as new manager


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 21, 2012)

He will end up leaving with a fat payoff by January.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 21, 2012)

if it is rafa he will be out before march

is goal diff not the second criteria in the CL when points are level?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Small time act from a small time club.

Well whoever is the next manager will be planning where to buy a mansion.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2012)

BBC Sport - Rafael Benitez replaces Roberto Di Matteo's at Chelsea

Time to have a quick look at RAWK before the CL game. 

That's why we got Podolski!


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2012)

Good win for us. Podolski goal was class. Giroud's assist shows his class


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice that Wilshere got a goal.

And this is such a feel good gif.

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdu5um1uij1qi532yo1_500.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2012)

Benitez appointed as 'interim manager'. Words fail me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2012)

All Chelsea managers are interim


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 22, 2012)

lol..Seriously are chelsea fans burying their heads in sand yet...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2012)

Wenger  



> on Rafa Benitez’s appointment…
> 
> That’s a surprise as well, because Rafael Benitez is a guy who has a record, who is a manager of stature and it is a surprise that he is appointed for such a short time. I’m surprised that he accepted [the job].



Rafa is being clever here. A fat payoff for working a few months. He can win them titles if given time, but he will be sacked before that.


----------



## cacklebolt (Nov 22, 2012)

So Benitez it is for Chelsea..Torres flourished at Anfield under him...Lets see whether he brings the best out of him...
Personal opinion Chelsea should target Lewandowski instead of Falcao..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 22, 2012)

Couldn't resist checking out this thread this time. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Benitez appointed as 'interim manager'. Words fail me.



Leeds has had a takeover right now. Maybe reconsider going back 
Can't wait till you Chelsea fans show rest of your true colours (half of which you showed during the FA Cup Semfinal) when you abuse your own manager and want your own club to fail, to show how much of a plastic bag of shite your club and clueless bellwhiffs your fans are. 
Good luck to Rafa though, too classy for this shower of shite. Hope you leave them on a high and join a club more suited for your class than this souless idiotic shambles of the club.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 22, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Couldn't resist checking out this thread this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its good to see you back..where have u been?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2012)

Benitez, Terry and Abramovich. Let's get the chav circus on the road again!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Couldn't resist checking out this thread this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teehee! Knew you'd come out of the closet for this. 

I think Rafa the Gaffa would love to beat Pool on their own patch. Say what? 

And for that crap you just spouted, I give you Roy Hodgson. Now jog on.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 22, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Couldn't resist checking out this thread this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww LFC is back


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 22, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Teehee! Knew you'd come out of the closet for this.
> 
> I think Rafa the Gaffa would love to beat Pool on their own patch. Say what?
> 
> And for that crap you just spouted, I give you Roy Hodgson. Now jog on.


T'was fun. 

He'll love getting 3 points in any game no matter what. I know Rafa, he managed my club for 5 years.

As for Roy Hodgson, he was appointed by a businessman (Purslow) who had no clue about football, while luckily for you Rafa's been appointed by someone who actually knows what he is doing (for all criticism of Roman, he at least doesn't go for media darlings and tries to go for accomplished managers who have actually won something and has a track record of achieving and his habit of sacking managers has worked everytime). 




Ronnie11 said:


> Its good to see you back..where have u been?


Lack of motivation mostly. Just was interested about the reactions of the Chelsea fans here.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Awwww LFC is back


Nope.avi. Brief visit.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2012)

Throwing unlimited money at the best managers helps. Abramovich deserves no credit for his appointments.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 22, 2012)

does this joker believe in zonal marking? i think where ever he has gone he has implemented it and it doesnt work against physically stronger sides ...
he will go before march when we will be out of europa as well and be 5-6 in the EPL

sacking RDM was the rite decision, only if mourinho was available ... not otherwise


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 22, 2012)

this is going around 

By 2030
 .
 .
 .
 . 
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 . 
 one of every six persons you meet would be a former Chelsea manager! 



iinfi said:


> does this joker believe in zonal marking? i think where ever he has gone he has implemented it and it doesnt work against physically stronger sides ...
> he will go before march when we will be out of europa as well and be 5-6 in the EPL
> 
> sacking RDM was the rite decision, only if mourinho was available ... not otherwise



zonal marking definitely works in theory.... but you need the right players for it.... and even then it's difficult to implement


----------



## iinfi (Nov 22, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> By 2030
> .
> .
> .
> ...



correction ... by 2020 every EPL manager will have a Chelsea connection .... then we can sing in each game _ kuch to hai tujhse raabtaaa_ 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> zonal marking definitely works in theory....


not practical .. we v seen teams in the past lose it miserably with this...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2012)

BBC said:
			
		

> FA charge #Chelsea's John Obi Mikel with misconduct & decide not to pursue disciplinary action against Mark Clattenburg BBC Sport - Referee Mark Clattenburg cleared by Football Association



Surprise! I hope he presses charges.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 22, 2012)

^ What did you expect? The FA charging their own man, when there is no recorded conversation between him an his assistants?
I'm just hoping the allegation was borne of misunderstanding than anything else.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 22, 2012)

Clattenburg cleared ... i m not surprised ... 
ethics laws in all organizations say .. any misconduct has to be reported and one sud not wait to have enough proof to report misconduct .... so wat is all the fuss about?


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2012)

*pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/herpaderp_win.gif

Best player evurr


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ What did you expect? The FA charging their own man, when there is no recorded conversation between him an his assistants?
> I'm just hoping the allegation was borne of misunderstanding than anything else.



Independent counsel. Remove your blinkers.

Chelsea not even issuing an apology for dragging Clattenberg's name through mud. Another disgrace in their long list.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 22, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chelsea not even issuing an apology for dragging Clattenberg's name through mud. Another disgrace in their long list.



apology? wat for?

did the FA ever issue an apology to John Terry


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2012)

For making serious allegations without any solid evidence or internal investigations.



iinfi said:


> did the FA ever issue an apology to John Terry



For being found guilty in investigation? Get a clue.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 23, 2012)

week for rival fans


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 23, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/ad68V.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Independent counsel. Remove your blinkers.
> 
> Chelsea not even issuing an apology for dragging Clattenberg's name through mud. Another disgrace in their long list.



Apology? Get your red blinkers off. The FA actually commended the club for going through the correct process, unlike themselves when they removed the captaincy from Terry based on a shitty allegation from NOTW.

"The club accepts the case is now concluded *and notes the FA states the allegation was made in good faith.*"


----------



## iinfi (Nov 23, 2012)

referees want an apology from the club and want the club to compensate clattenberg ....
wat a farce .... 
for the shoddy bunch of jokers who officiate every week do they issue apologies to fans, clubs and sponsors and compensate the club and sponsors for incorrect decisions.
there have been several instances when bad refereeing has influenced crucial matches in the league and cup competitions, which has resulted in clubs being relegated or losing CL spot etc. 
do the referees association compensate the clubs. nerds!!
they will lose 1 billion GBP each year if they start doing it...lol at the compensate clattenberg thing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 23, 2012)

Emirates and Arsenal agree new £150m deal | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com



> Emirates, one of the world’s fastest growing international airlines, and Arsenal Football Club have today announced a new £150 million deal which grants the airline a five-year extension to their shirt partnership with the Club until the end of the 2018/2019 season.


Hmm, that's serious money at 30m/year, but then it says


> As part of the deal Arsenal’s home will continue to be known as Emirates Stadium up to 2028.



So it includes naming right extension as well. Still looks good on paper but I'll wait for the experts to compare it to market rates.

According to some quick calculations we will be earning 30m year instead of 11.5 m from shirt+stadium.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 23, 2012)

Massive deal for Arsenal, compared to their previous one. Still dwarfed by United's Chevy deal, which was an absolute steal 

SAF statue to be unveiled in sometime. All the legends will be present. Stoked.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 23, 2012)

> bbcsport_david
> 
> Gazidis: Arsenal have agreed with Emirates to bring payments forward so additional money is available to invest this year


Interesting. Wonder whether it's for the team or facilities.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 23, 2012)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/A8ZH_AzCYAAL38P.jpg:large

The legend. Take a bow SAF.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 23, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Interesting. Wonder whether it's for the team or facilities.



wenger has spotted 3-4 wonder kids from brasil and argentina .... he will get them for 20 million and sell them for 150 million after 7 years .... thats wat the money is for.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 23, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Interesting. Wonder whether it's for the team or facilities.



Shareholders. Duh!

===========

Meanwhile, Sparky is sacked by QPR and Fergie is already mouthing off about Benitez.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 24, 2012)

MU vs QPR ... which channel and timing? i dont think it's live... so repeats would do too...


----------



## iinfi (Nov 24, 2012)

manchester?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 24, 2012)

Roman Abramovich: everywhere and nowhere as Chelsea turn toxic | Owen Gibson | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 24, 2012)

^ Got nothing better to do, eh? Sad little fella. 

*www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/6885227808_4254d15ebd_o.gif

Our infamous managerial revolving door.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 24, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> MU vs QPR ... which channel and timing? i dont think it's live... so repeats would do too...



its 8:25 espn
my bad


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 24, 2012)

Chelsea should apologise to Mark Clattenburg. But don't hold your breath - Telegraph


----------



## iinfi (Nov 24, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Chelsea should apologise to Mark Clattenburg. But don't hold your breath - Telegraph



started this BS again?


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 24, 2012)

it's a facht


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2012)

Awful game.


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2012)

Arteta and Cazorla need to be rotated.

Also it's about time Diaby is sold somewhere else.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 25, 2012)

Credit to Villa. Showed that commitment and epic work-rate throughout the 90 minutes. Didn't allow the likes of Cazorla and Arteta get into the game.

RIP George Best!


----------



## iinfi (Nov 25, 2012)

yes!!!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2012)

Aston Villa 0 Arsenal 0: Match report | Mail Online



> With a wild, haunted look in his eyes, Arsene Wenger refused point-blank to explain the 86th-minute substitution which caused Arsenal fans to round on him and sing: 'You don't know what you're doing.'







> Toothless Arsenal managed just one accurate shot, but Wenger was in no mood to appease anyone.
> *'I won't explain my decision to make that substitution, I don't have to explain every decision and substitution I make.' *
> Asked if the taunts had hurt him, he turned on his interrogator and said: *'No. I have managed for 30 years at the top and if I have to convince you I can manage a team, it would be an insult to you.
> 'How long have you managed for? How many games have you managed? If I come to see one of your matches I promise you I'll sit in the stand and say, "You do know what you're doing".'*
> ...



Hahahahahahahahaaa!!! Losing the plot, he is.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't see where he's wrong, to be honest. Just that Arsenal will be a lot better if he channels this same aggression on to the players. He doesn't play on the pitch, the players do.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 25, 2012)

good for us if he stays longer and they keep playing like this ... dont worry ....


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 25, 2012)

Time for some ex-Arsenal and Man City lulz

Kolo Toure had affair with student by pretending to be a car salesman - Mirror Online


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> I don't see where he's wrong, to be honest. Just that Arsenal will be a lot better if he channels this same aggression on to the players. He doesn't play on the pitch, the players do.



It's harder when your players look to you for inspiration and see you in an oversize airbag, crushing water bottles.


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2012)

Clueless stuff as usual. 

Truth is we don't have strikers. Chamakh is out, podolski and giroud also played midweek. Others are all attacking midfielders. Giroud was jaded, so there wasn't much of an option there. Hopefully the problem will be rectified in January and not by loaning Henry.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2012)

We will end up loaning Henry and selling Walcott.

The circus has started already.
 *pbs.twimg.com/media/A8jz4-cCAAAEQJJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2uCcn.jpg
*pbs.twimg.com/media/A8j1kioCcAAl9f8.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 25, 2012)

> @henrywinter: Rafa Benitez late out for the second half. For a moment you just thought....


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> Time for some ex-Arsenal and Man City lulz
> 
> Kolo Toure had affair with student by pretending to be a car salesman - Mirror Online





Also rumours about Huntelaar signing for Arsenal.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 25, 2012)

West Ham fans covering themselves with glory with Viva Lazio and Hitler chants.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 25, 2012)

More from Petr Cech on the hostile reception given to Benitez by home fans: "Unfortunately you cannot change history, and while Benitez was Liverpool coach we had a lot of rivalry and it comes from there. But he is here to change things and put us in winning mode and he needs to have a chance to do that."

1805:

Chelsea keeper Petr Cech: "Today was about starting from zero again, and a draw when you have just changed your manager is not a bad result. We will need some time to build and a draw against the champions is a good start.

"When your manager is sacked it is always bad news as a player because you are responsible for the situation as well. We have a new manager now and we are in the same boat."


from BBC
thats the way to speak


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 26, 2012)

Krow said:


> Clueless stuff as usual.
> 
> Truth is we don't have strikers. Chamakh is out, podolski and giroud also played midweek. Others are all attacking midfielders. Giroud was jaded, so there wasn't much of an option there. Hopefully the problem will be rectified in January and not by loaning Henry.



We have a Torres. Your argument is invalid.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> We will end up loaning Henry and selling Walcott.
> 
> The circus has started already.



You missed the ONE DI MATTEO banners, I guess? A bit like your manager really, you did not see ze incident. 
You have a fetish for Chelsea, don't you? Come on, admit it.
You even took snaps of the television just to paste them here!! Photographs! From the telly!!
What a sad, obsessed little life you have. 

=======

Drab game, but a first clean sheet in 11 games against arguably the best strike force in the PL. It's a start.
The A4 banners/pamphlets near the corner flags were...


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 26, 2012)

why do i get the feeling this is becoming personal now  Chill lads


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> We have a Torres. Your argument is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Images are doing rounds on twitter and other football forums. I couldn't put up with El plastico for more than 15 mins.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 26, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> why do i get the feeling this is becoming personal now  Chill lads



Naah, nothing personal. 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Images are doing rounds on twitter and other football forums. I couldn't put up with El plastico for more than 15 mins.



You missed a cracking game, then.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 26, 2012)

for A_G it is personal... with Chelsea and MAnC


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 26, 2012)

How can you get 'personal' with a club? Also, Chelsea are on a whole different level to Man City in cvntishness. City have learned from chavs mistake.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 26, 2012)

you seem to have. the passion with which you hate them makes it feel like you've taken this up as a personal vendetta.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 27, 2012)

^ I sure hope JT doesn't have anything to do with that. 

============

Some Chelsea supporter group has asked Benitez for an apology for his remarks (made 5 yrs ago). 
STOP EMBARASSING US, YOU MORONS!!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 28, 2012)

Chelsea express regret at 'damage' done to Mark Clattenburg - ESPN FC

Oh dear...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh but why issue an apology when everything has been done according to the procedure.

Bunch of mugs They merit a points deduction.



Kl@w-24 said:


> STOP EMBARASSING US, YOU MORONS!!!!



Massive irony detected.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2012)

^ Massive obsession detected.

Go ironic/moronic on this:



> Chelsea fans boo a newly appointed manager with whom they have a difficult past relationship after the sacking of a club hero: classless pond scum.
> 
> Arsenal fans at Villa Park boo/chant at a manager who has given them a new brand of football, an unbeaten season, trophies, stability, developed incredible footballers, and who just thrashed their biggest rivals: epitomy of well-informed and cultured fans.



And this from 'fans' who are quite accustomed to booing their own players (Eboooooooou... poor bloke was brought to tears).
I assume you didn't hear the booooooos.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 28, 2012)

64-team Champions League is more  than Chelsea right now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2012)

^ Finally Spuds & Pool might be able to play in the CL!!


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2012)

lol. Wenger laid the smack on a set of Gooners who insist on booing him by asking them to get a perspective


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 29, 2012)

I know right.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 29, 2012)

were you amongst the booers?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 30, 2012)

People who laugh at their own 'jokes'...._sigh_

Anyways,Wenger is looking at two players so one of them has to be Rosicky and other Henry.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 1, 2012)

Arsene Wenger and Roberto Mancini are 'stripping off' for a novelty calendar - featuring suggestive cartoons of 12 top Premier League managers.

*cache.daylife.com/imageserve/0bWyfqi20C5Nb/613x459.jpg?fit=scale&background=000000

excellent result ...rafa can now be sacked before Christmas ... couple more such results pls ...

the three best players in the squad have to play together atleast for 30 mins .... watever squad rotation he wants to implement .... dumbass

gives me a feeling rafa has lost the battle in the dressing room already by saying Torres doesnt get good delivery .... 
this performance by the players is similar to the one which we saw before AVB was sacked ... remember how lampard played **** a match before AVB was sacked ... this is similar ... 2 weeks?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 1, 2012)

I see one more sacking coming. Wouldn't surprise me at all.

On the other hand, BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS at Ze Emirates. Nice.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 1, 2012)

This is the rock bottom. Awful from the team and the atmosphere is poisonous.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 1, 2012)

wenger gives benitez a ray of hope!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Is this an out of form team or plain bad ?

Just disappointed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 1, 2012)

That cheered me up.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 1, 2012)

we need David Dein back at the club.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 1, 2012)

wtf is going on


----------



## iinfi (Dec 1, 2012)

GOAL - Reading 3-4 Man Utd - Robin van Persie (34 mins)
Good grief. Seven goals in the first 34 minutes!

Wayne Rooney flicks a pass through, not for the first time, and Robin van Persie is in, after being played onside by Nicky Shorey. The Dutchman takes a touch and passes it into the corner. United lead again - for now at least.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 1, 2012)

3-4 at HT. 6-8 at FT maybe


----------



## iinfi (Dec 2, 2012)

burji pav does a torres 
hahahhahaha


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 2, 2012)

^ atleast he scores goals on a regular basis 

Disastrous performance to say the least. God save us from City, at this rate.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 2, 2012)

well what do u know..we have almost caught up to arsenal..or has arsenal caught upto us...!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 2, 2012)

The latter.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2012)

FA cup 3rd round draw.
Swansea vs. Arsenal


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 2, 2012)

*i.minus.com/iYbXcPRCU9vic.gif


----------



## iinfi (Dec 2, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> FA cup 3rd round draw.
> Swansea vs. Arsenal



its rigged ... its a deliberate attempt to kick  arsenal out of the competition ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 3, 2012)

The undertaker is coming back. May the ground beneath open up and swallow me. 

=========

Ahh, reports rubbished by the club. No Grant.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 3, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> The undertaker is coming back. May the ground beneath open up and swallow me.
> 
> =========
> 
> Ahh, reports rubbished by the club. No Grant.



hahha undertaker


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## iinfi (Dec 4, 2012)

torres is back


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 4, 2012)

^ Back to being utterly useless, you mean?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 4, 2012)

Fernando Llorente to leave Athletic Bilbao at end of season | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 4, 2012)

Wallace signs!! 

WALLACE DEAL AGREED | News Article | News | Official Site | Chelsea Football Club


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 5, 2012)

Szczesny, Jenkinson, Squillaci, Vermaelen, Meade, Rosicky, Coquelin, Oxlade, Ramsey, Gervinho, Chamakh

I know it's mostly a dead rubber but fvcking hell that's bad. Rather play the reserves.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 5, 2012)

marco reus is an amazing player...really promising...

LOLA...city even out of the 2nd drawing pot now...


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yay Rosicky scored.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2012)

Arse to meet Barca in the next round after finishing 2nd. 

We're probably going out tonight.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 5, 2012)

what are the odds that this is Rafa's last match?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2012)

^ Not his fault that we find ourselves in this position. Still not convinced he'll last till the end of the season, though.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 5, 2012)

erm let me get this right...so if chelsea win & juventus also win,juventus still goes through owing to the head to head score??Or am i mistaken here?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2012)

^ Correct. Juve need to just avoid a loss. Draw would also do for them.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2012)

It's a really frustrating season for Arsenal fans. The worst thing is that our football has been drab at best in most games. It is too early to make predictions, but I hope the board is not taking our CL spot for granted. Very difficult to get it back once you lose it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 5, 2012)

^ You might lose it to Spuds this season. That boy AVB seems to know what he's doing, having learnt it the hard way during his time with us.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2012)

Sad, but true. We have always been one or two good players short of the top teams, but this season we are way off. At least last season we could say we lost two of our best players.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 5, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/IeKsD.jpg


----------



## iinfi (Dec 5, 2012)

‎8 hours to go for Rafa sack.


----------



## Binary_Hero (Dec 5, 2012)

iinfi said:


> ‎8 hours to go for Rafa sack.


As always, football is a game of speed.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 5, 2012)

Binary_Hero said:


> As always, football is a game of speed.



not just speed.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 6, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Image



Did you read David Conn's recent article about BVB? It's a good one:

Germany's Bundesliga takes a stand by keeping faith with noisy fans | David Conn | Football | The Guardian

================

2-0 Chelsea at the break (Luiz, Torres), 2 missed penalties (Hazard, 36 yo Nords player).

Still 0-0 in Ukraine. 

4-1 now... But Juve leading 1-0 against Shakhtar. Europa League beckons... 

FIVE now. Still out, though 

SIX... Meh 

Europa League, here we come!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2012)

damn...have to feel it for chelsea..winning 6-1 & yet out of the ucl...maybe luck would prevail at europa...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 6, 2012)

^ Nah, we only have ourselves to blame. A bit more clinical in front of goal and we just might have qualified. Juve and Shakhtar deserve to go through. 

Still, Europa League it is. Still in Europe.


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2012)

I think Chelsea will become the first team to win the Europa after the CL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 6, 2012)

PSG, Malaga, Dortmund, Juventus, Bayern or Barcelona. 

PSG or Malaga please.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 6, 2012)

Krow said:


> I think Chelsea will become the first team to win the Europa after the CL.



Hmm... Complete the set of trophies? Maybe.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 6, 2012)

Thursday Night, Channel 5


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 6, 2012)

^ It's channel 4 now. Oh, and look who's talking.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 7, 2012)

we've had our share of humiliation last time.

Mikel


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 7, 2012)

^ Mikel was getting a ban either way. Thought he was being racially abused and reacted in a fit of rage. Good thing we've taken Romeu out of the garage just in time.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 7, 2012)

thank your good graces mikel is out for the next three games..he has been awful...never understood y u guys keep playing him...romeu/marin can hopefully step up now...

on a side note...liverpool topped group A ...


----------



## iinfi (Dec 7, 2012)

people at mikel's position never get the due credit unless they are as good as pirlo or maka...
u realize how crucial their role was only when they are not playing and half a dozen goals are conceded in their absence ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 7, 2012)

iinfi said:


> people at mikel's position never get the due credit unless they are as good as pirlo or maka...
> u realize how crucial their role was only when they are not playing and half a dozen goals are conceded in their absence ...



i agree where you are coming from here...u do not always need a top player in every department of the game...but i thought he was becoming more of a liability in recent games than a team player..hence my comment...


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2012)

iinfi said:


> people at mikel's position never get the due credit unless they are as good as pirlo or maka...
> u realize how crucial their role was only when they are not playing and half a dozen goals are conceded in their absence ...



Likely doesn't matter. You'll concede dozens as long as Luiz is around.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2012)

^ Actually, I checked the stats and we've never won this season when he has not played. 
He is improving. Hopefully in a year or so he'll be at Carvalho's level when he first got here.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 8, 2012)

Haha... What a joke


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2012)

^ A bit early for that. You should have waited for the mighty Red Manc defence to concede 6 to Citeh. Again.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 8, 2012)

As long as we win 7-6, I'll take that


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2012)

^ Yaya will gobble up your so-called midfield before they have a chance to pass the ball to your strikers. Fact.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 8, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ A bit early for that. You should have waited for the mighty Red Manc defence to concede 6 to Citeh. Again.



are your arguments always out of context or you're just thick?


----------



## iinfi (Dec 8, 2012)

why is oscar on the bench?? **** u benitez


----------



## Binary_Hero (Dec 8, 2012)

Benitez was never the right man for the job. He doesn't have any self confidence.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 8, 2012)

cazorla's first dive...


----------



## iinfi (Dec 8, 2012)

why did torres take the penalty when hazard and luiz were on the pitch??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> are your arguments always out of context or you're just thick?



If you could manage to string together a coherent sentence perhaps I could actually understand what you're on about. I mean "haha good joke".. What dafuq is that supposed to be? 

Meanwhile, Cazorla  
And Torres.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 8, 2012)

^^ you're just thick.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2012)

^ No, I'm just fat. And you should stop getting out of the wrong side of the bed. Makes you grumpy.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2012)

We needed that break.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 8, 2012)

^ Right. No one else deserves it more. They're all cheating, diving cvnts.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 8, 2012)

lol at arses ... divers .... hahahaha
eat @%*@



> Former Arsenal and England defender Martin Keown on Final Score:
> "I do not think Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger is a fan of buying in January. He will buy if he sees an opportunity, but at the moment, it is about what he is working with.
> 
> "I think the contract situation with Theo Walcott is a shame, and it will be a real shame if Arsenal lose him. Wenger will stand firm though, and do what is best for the club.
> ...


taking like the arse board


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2012)

To be frank, I wasn't expecting him to dive. Good to get three points for a change. How times have changed.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 8, 2012)

Krow said:


> To be frank, I wasn't expecting him to dive. Good to get three points for a change. How times have changed.



wenger is like vvs laxman .... vvs used to score a ton each time people started yelling ...get him out!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well that was a perfect dive.

Torres,Suarez,Young,Rooney eat your heart out.

Roman plotting £100m offer to bag Pep.

Pep should take/get it.Easy money.Then move elsewhere next year.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2012)

so no suarez today...wonder whom he plays on front today..might be yesil or morgan...or sterling...damn we literally have no backup for suarez...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Recall King Kenny.


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2012)

iinfi said:


> wenger is like vvs laxman .... vvs used to score a ton each time people started yelling ...get him out!!



Or even Sachin.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't know what 2nd half has in store, so taking this opportunity to post this

*cadfael.tv/image/src/1355061613198.gif


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 9, 2012)

I was going to post this. The look on his face is epic

Class of man city fans shown


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2012)

Nasri you matchwinner!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 9, 2012)

Krow said:


> Nasri you matchwinner!



Nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol Nasri still is a pussy.


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, the moron hid behind the other two and stuck a foot out. Serves him right.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 9, 2012)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/A9ry5NqCIAAB8GH.jpg:large

fair play Hart


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2012)

****ing hell...don't get this fascination for shelvey upfront by BR..might as well play morgan who is on the bench..

lol@nasri..hid behind & put his leg out..serves him right..but nice game...sickening to see players being hit by coins etc...so today two derbies had some injuries...


----------



## Binary_Hero (Dec 9, 2012)

coins vs large cement chunks. LOL, this is India where everything is big.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2012)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/A9r0DcOCUAEx6j1.jpg

Twat.


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2012)

Joe Hart and Kompany are two classy players. Everyone else at City is either a twat or insignificant.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 9, 2012)

*cadfael.tv/image/src/1355069654620.gif

now that's some strike.

sorry Arsenal fans, but had to post this too 

*pbs.twimg.com/media/A9r8ySsCEAAywaa.jpg:large


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 9, 2012)

Spurs 
Liverpool losing too.



> @AssouEkotto
> 
> Still 1 point! May b at the end of the season. This point ll b importante for us! Stay positif!!!! LoL coys


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Clichy made a foul, Persie did the free kick, Nasri touched the ball and it was a goal…

aha

*24.media.tumblr.com/8973da6e7c0aaa6c25819e1bb53ad4fd/tumblr_merp5zwLos1r3jtvco3_250.gif


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 9, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Spurs
> Liverpool losing too.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 10, 2012)

diame's injury made all the difference today....back in top half now..need to carry on...


----------



## iinfi (Dec 10, 2012)

what 1 point?

in another world looks like lot of **** happened in Calcutta tdy ... MB fans throwing bricks


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 10, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Clichy made a foul, Persie did the free kick, Nasri touched the ball and it was a goal…
> 
> aha
> 
> *24.media.tumblr.com/8973da6e7c0aaa6c25819e1bb53ad4fd/tumblr_merp5zwLos1r3jtvco3_250.gif[/IMG]



LOL...didn't notice that..haha..nice one...



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> []*pbs.twimg.com/media/A9r0DcOCUAEx6j1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Twat.



Wtf??When did this happen??seemed to have missed this...joe hart having to pacify his own fan...sad really the state of affairs at citeh


----------



## Krow (Dec 10, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Clichy made a foul, Persie did the free kick, Nasri touched the ball


Wasn't it Tevez who fouled?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 10, 2012)

That coin could have blinded Ferdinand. What a disgrace.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Krow said:


> Wasn't it Tevez who fouled?



Yeah I worded it wrong.

Clichy gave away the ball which led to the foul.

But still did you all see Nasri when the freekick was being taken.What a coward.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 10, 2012)

^ Mancini referred to 'two and a half men' in the wall for the freekick.


----------



## Binary_Hero (Dec 10, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *pbs.twimg.com/media/A9r0DcOCUAEx6j1.jpg[]
> :lol:
> Twat.[/QUOTE]looks like hart is trying to strangulate the boy.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 10, 2012)

> Going on transfers from the last few seasons, I've come up with a computer program style algorithm to work out where Arsenal players go when they leave the club.
> 
> If [Youth player that couldn't break into first team];
> Goto: Lower Division Side
> ...



Elementary.


----------



## Krow (Dec 11, 2012)

^They need a winger since Scott Sinclair has been a disappointment. He'll slot right into the Sinclair role.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 11, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^They need a winger since Scott Sinclair has been a disappointment. He'll slot right into the Sinclair role.



I think city just bought him to fill the quota..otherwise it was a **** move...


----------



## iinfi (Dec 11, 2012)

Gianfranco Zola is hoping to take charge of Chelsea at some stage in the future

only one Zola ... 

Mata hopefully will gain that status if he keeps performing like this ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2012)

^ Mata is the heir to Zola.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2012)

Good stuff by AW finally

Szczesny, Sagna, Vermaelen, Mertesacker, Gibbs, Wilshere, Coquelin, Ramsey, Cazorla, Podolski, Gervinho. 

Can't remember the last time we played so many first teamers in the CC.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2012)

& yet you guys are trailing...now arsenal might come back & win this but seriously trailing to a league 2 team & that too playing most of the first team players....


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Laugh or cry ?

Well I'll laugh



Also goodbye Sagna and Walcott.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2012)

Full-strength Arse team. How'd that go, then?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2012)

Glad I gave the ET a miss. I think Wenger will walk in the summer no matter where we finish.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 12, 2012)

If you finish 4th. He just might get one more year


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 12, 2012)

*cadfael.tv/image/src/1355257750059.gif

...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2012)

^ That looks like the 'ball' made a slick finish, putting Gervinho into the net with the outside of his.. err... its boot. 

Is it any surprise that Arsenal play like eunuchs when they look to the bench and see their boss looking like a massive puff pastry cream horn?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ That looks like the 'ball' made a slick finish, putting Gervinho into the net with the outside of his.. err... its boot.







ssk_the_gr8 said:


> If you finish 4th. He just might get one more year



agreed..remember the same thing last season...arsenal were almost in the relegation spot & AW was being pressurized to leave...then he goes & buys some players in Jan...so everyone is happy & arsenal makes the ucl spot as well...do i see this repeating again?


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 12, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> If you finish 4th. He just might get one more year



You either die a hero or ......... but looks like he is already becoming a villian.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 13, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^They need a winger since Scott Sinclair has been a disappointment. He'll slot right into the Sinclair role.



how many chances has Sinclair got to prove himself?!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 13, 2012)

^ He's not good enough for a side challenging for trophies.
ManCity mostly bought him as a like-for-like benchwarmer in place of Johnson.
They didn't get any of their primary targets this season (Hazard, Van Persie, Javi Martinez, De Rossi) and had to settle for sub-par alternatives (Sinclair, Rodwell, Maicon, Javi Garcia).

==============



> Yesterday was 12.12.12, and Juventus were playing Cagliari in the Italian cup. The game was won by a 12th minute goal by Juve's Sebastian Giovinco - number 12. It was, of course his twelfth goal for Juventus.



Spooky, eh?

==========

Torres scores!! 2-0 via a deflection!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 14, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/Oeqd2.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 14, 2012)

for a second i thought it was a mockery. Nice gesture though.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 15, 2012)

lol@the kids reaction...


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 15, 2012)

terrified of suarez's beauty ofc


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ He's saying, "Please don't bite me!".


----------



## Krow (Dec 15, 2012)

Come on Arsene, sign Sneijder.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Krow said:


> Come on Arsene, sign Sneijder.



Are arsenal even interested in sneijder...wait can arsenal even pay his insane wages?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 15, 2012)

Well at least we don't have to worry about Liverpool.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 15, 2012)

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/968/omfgh.gif



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Well at least we don't have to worry about Liverpool.



You didn't have to...we are still a work in progress...boy did we play **** today...deserved to lose bad


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 16, 2012)

Krow said:


> Come on Arsene, sign Sneijder.



 dont want to pay 100k for Walcott, talking about a player twice the wages 

good win for United, made unnecessarily nerve at the end

*www.lelcomedygold.com/img/cleverly.gif 

vintage united.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 16, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> dont want to pay 100k for Walcott, talking about a player twice the wages



_woooooooshhhhhh_

C'mon Arsene sign Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 16, 2012)

*i.minus.com/i6YVakCiMRixu.gif

United's passing of the ball has improved a lot. Defending needs to be improved and United are set


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 16, 2012)

david luiz has vastly improved his defending...rafa has clearly stopped him from making those runs....


----------



## Krow (Dec 16, 2012)

Cahill sent off.


----------



## Krow (Dec 16, 2012)

Torres offside, ball in the net.

Chelsea do a Leverkusen. Runners up in Supercup, Club World Cup and out of the UCL.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 16, 2012)

Good to see a proper club win the CWC. Congratulations to Corinthians, they had huge support too.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 16, 2012)

jus saw the second half ... cant believe oscar was on the bench again .... sud have played luiz in mid-field again .... poor ... 
anyway arse fans can have fun .. they such chances only for few times in a year .. lolzzz


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 16, 2012)

why was cahill sent off again??It seemed to happen off camera...no replays either..what happened?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 16, 2012)

Can't fault Arse fans for having their time in the sun. Gloating at others' failure to win finals is the closest they'll ever get to a trophy in this generation. 

=====

Still can't get the ball in the net when it matters or keep hold of it in midfield. A midfielder (recall Chalobah or McEachran, perhaps?) and a striker (recall Lukaku? Buy?) is needed in Jan.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Good to see a proper club win the CWC. Congratulations to Corinthians, they had huge support too.



Proper club for you is anyone other than Chelsea. You'd support Spuds if that meant a loss for us. A "proper" fan you are. 



Ronnie11 said:


> why was cahill sent off again??It seemed to happen off camera...no replays either..what happened?



For a foul on the Corinthians player. Not quite sure how bad it was.


----------



## Krow (Dec 16, 2012)

Even I didn't see the foul. Torres missed a sitter as usual. Heh.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 16, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> For a foul on the Corinthians player. Not quite sure how bad it was.



Yeah i saw that..but was it like some elbowing or something..or some tackle??Because the corinthians player was rolling down with pain.. if i am right..he was also substituted later on..also where will the games ban apply??In Europa/UCL..where?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 16, 2012)

Krow said:


> Even I didn't see the foul. Torres missed a sitter as usual. Heh.



The whole team was sub-par. Besides, I'm bored of blaming everything on Torres now. Need a new scapegoat. 



Ronnie11 said:


> Yeah i saw that..but was it like some elbowing or something..or some tackle??Because the corinthians player was rolling down with pain.. if i am right..he was also substituted later on..also where will the games ban apply??In Europa/UCL..where?



One Corinthians player rolled almost the length of the pitch when tackled by Hazard. Tackled. By EDEN HAZARD. 
Bah, just need to start winning again in the league now.


----------



## Krow (Dec 16, 2012)

With the kind of financial backing you lot have, results are way below sub par IMHO.

Fellaini has apologised for headbutting Shawcross. Why? He should be given an award for the headbutt and a bonus for cracking a rib or two. Stoke deserve relegation.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 16, 2012)

jus saw the highlights of the first half ... and the starting 11 . still cant believe lamps started the game ahead of oscar .... benitez is a sucker .... 
he is going to do the same thing he did with liverpool ...send us packing into the bottom half of the table ....  and eventually close to relegation ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2012)

^ Don't expect to win anything this season and you'll be fine. It's our time to have a traditional "Arsenal transitional year" - a young team, needs time to gel etc.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 17, 2012)

Downing expecting January departure - ESPN FC


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 18, 2012)

^


----------



## Krow (Dec 18, 2012)

Slightly nervy, but dominant win. That's the third time we have won 5-2 this year. Cazorla oozes class. Up to 5th. Hope we don't slip up now.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 18, 2012)

2 points separating 3rd and 5th.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 19, 2012)

3rd and 4th Spot are wide open...

Sturridge deal almost done..reportedly for 12Mil & Tom ince is back for 4Mil


----------



## Krow (Dec 19, 2012)

Liverpool buying Sturridge for 12 mil? What? Why?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 19, 2012)

Krow said:


> Liverpool buying Sturridge for 12 mil? What? Why?



Erm we have been linked with him for a long time...needed someone to partner suarez ASAP...

*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/1269734/liverpool-set-to-finalise-daniel-sturridge-deal-with-chelsea?cc=4716


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2012)

Freed up a space for Falcao, then.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 19, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Freed up a space for Falcao, then.



Yeah thats the rumour from chelsea side...to fill this space with falcao...


----------



## Krow (Dec 19, 2012)

Sturridge is average. 12 million is too much for him. I wish Liverpool would buy from across Europe. Would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2012)

So it's Chelsea or Arsenal for Walcott in January.


----------



## Krow (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm sure he will leave. Meanwhile, we are linked with Huntelaar and some Zambian defender/DM called Stoppila Sunzu. 

Personally, I'd go for Llorente.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 19, 2012)

The Indian national team has moved up three spots in the latest FIFA World Ranking released today. India is now ranked 166th in the world and 31st in Asia with a total of 96 points.

Vanuatu (165th) and Belize (167th) are ahead of and behind India respectively in the latest rankings, while Maldives (159th) are still the best team in South Asia.

what???? vanuatu????


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 19, 2012)

*25.media.tumblr.com/f95547c0b0963daec80ad3ed90b55daa/tumblr_mf9x7pikf11qgw5fjo1_1280.jpg

*25.media.tumblr.com/c337e0fb204b92bfa657a0abc085721f/tumblr_mf9x7pikf11qgw5fjo3_r1_1280.jpg

*25.media.tumblr.com/02f2d7ea5c6acc50ee82002364805f6e/tumblr_mf9x7pikf11qgw5fjo4_1280.jpg

*25.media.tumblr.com/8462e8a1d546ae61bdb6243ec3995271/tumblr_mf9x7pikf11qgw5fjo8_r1_1280.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2012)

Krow said:


> I'm sure he will leave. Meanwhile, we are linked with Huntelaar and some Zambian defender/DM called Stoppila Sunzu.
> 
> Personally, I'd go for Llorente.



Unlikely Bilbao would sell him now. They're holding him till the length of his contract, which is fair. A little like letting him rot in the reserves, or restricting his appearances in the first team to a handful this season.



Krow said:


> Sturridge is average. 12 million is too much for him. I wish Liverpool would buy from across Europe. Would be a lot cheaper.





> If Sturridge was half as good as he thinks he is, he would be twice the player he actually is right now.



Can't wait to see him and Suarez squabbling about not passing to one another. Or in case of Studge, anyone on his own team.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 19, 2012)

*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/images/dec_12/gun__1355928975_5signings.jpg
Five young internationals sign new contracts | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com
Good stuff, though there is another young British player who is missing.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 19, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Can't wait to see him and Suarez squabbling about not passing to one another. Or in case of Studge, anyone on his own team.



Don't understand where this comes from...suarez has been more than willing to pass these days...



Krow said:


> Sturridge is average. 12 million is too much for him. I wish Liverpool would buy from across Europe. Would be a lot cheaper.



TBH i prefer huntelaar over sturridge anyday & many liverpool fans would agree with me over this...the latest is that huntelaar is signing an extension to his contract...


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Klaas-Jan Huntelaar ends Arsenal and Liverpool interest by 'signing new Schalke deal' | Metro News

Title says 'signed a deal',article says 'will sign a deal'


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Arsenal have been forced to postpone their Boxing Day clash against West Ham | Arsenal News, Fixtures, Results, Transfers | Sky Sports



iinfi said:


> The Indian national team has moved up three spots in the latest FIFA World Ranking released today. India is now ranked 166th in the world and 31st in Asia with a total of 96 points.
> 
> Vanuatu (165th) and Belize (167th) are ahead of and behind India respectively in the latest rankings, while Maldives (159th) are still the best team in South Asia.
> 
> what???? vanuatu????


Thats a joke really...there is no investment in indian football at all...facilities are shoddy,management is bad...things are improving though with the revamp of the cooperage ground..but still a long way off...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Leeds score... Luiz wanders off into their area, loses the ball and poof! Counter, 1-0 Leeds... 

===

MATA!!! 1-1... 

===

Brana!!!! 2-1.... 

===

MOSES!!! 3-1.... 

===

HAZARD!!! 4-1!!! What a pass by LUIZ!!! 

===

ANd TORRES!!! 5-1.....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Liverpool's Raheem Sterling set for five-year deal - ESPN FC

Finally an end to this ****...



> Reports from the BBC indicate the new contract will see Sterling's wage jump from £2,000 per week on his old youth contract to around £30,000 per week.



UCL draw ten action 3:45pm
Europa draw Ten action 6:30pm

Chelsea fans,will you give me company??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2012)

Think we will draw one of the German sides.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pictures Sexy Managers Calendar 2013 - 29 November 2012 - Galleries | UK Metro


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 20, 2012)

So Munich it is. At least it isn't Barca. We haven't played them for a while so it will be interesting.

Mancs get Madrid 

Whom did Chelsea get?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 20, 2012)

wow...superb draws... Arsenal- Munich & Man Utd-Real Madrid...Milan Barca game too would be interesting


----------



## Krow (Dec 20, 2012)

Bring it on!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pool vs Zenit.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 20, 2012)

freaking russians again...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 20, 2012)

^ Hulk smash? 

It's SPARTA PRAGUE!!! Cech's going home!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Basel/Dnipro v Zenit/Liverpool


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2012)

A win is a win is a....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 22, 2012)

Up to 3rd


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2012)

Spuds up against Stoke. I sense a draw...

Arsenal finish the day in 3rd position. Chelsea have two games in hand and we have Spuds, Everton and WBA on equal points. No room for error.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice ugly win.

That was not a yellow for Wilshere.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 23, 2012)

Admiral has scored again ..... given the state of affairs i dont think we sud buy in jan ... we sud get Admiral back ....



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Up to 3rd



wenger saves his job ... hahaha ...best businessman in the league by miles ....

two dismissals in the everton game ... absolute joke ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 23, 2012)

Mourinho benched Casillas yesterday. Firt time in 10 years that has happened. And lost to Malaga 3-2. Now 16 pts behind Barca.

Come back home, Jose!! D


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

SAF looks pissed off


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 23, 2012)

Luiz in midfield, again!!


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Dec 23, 2012)

Great Goal by Luiz
And Torres 7 goals in 6 games 
Anyone think Rafa can turn him into the old Torres

Chelsea killing Aston Villa  
3-0


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 23, 2012)

Playing well and 3-0 up! Torres scored!! And Luiz... what a freekick!!


----------



## iinfi (Dec 23, 2012)

wtf?
good game .... happy to see lamps score ... an imp milestone for him ... 
disappointed to see oscar on the bench agian .. will not do any good to the lad's confidence after he worked hard to earn a place in the starting 11


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 23, 2012)

EIGHT. Frank Lampard.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 24, 2012)

*therepublikofmancunia.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Williams.gif

How stupid of ashley williams.. it was plain vicious and could have hurt RVP really badly


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 24, 2012)

^ I raise you a Cantona. Fergie's just pissed his side dropped two points.

More examples:

*www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2252671/Sir-Alex-Ferguson-forgets-dangerous-tackles.html

==================

Sturridge to Liverpool done.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Dec 24, 2012)

^That means at least two new strikers coming to Chelsea


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 24, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ I raise you a Cantona. Fergie's just pissed his side dropped two points.
> 
> More examples:
> 
> ...



I mean really? Because cantona kicked someone, rvp deserves this?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 24, 2012)

^ The ball hit RVP in the head, not William's boot. That is the kind of impact one takes regularly when a freekick hits the wall. It's much worse whn two heads collide while vying for the ball. Should that also be deemed 'assault'? 
It's not that big an issue as Fergie's making it out to be, trying to mask his own team's deficiencies and deflecting attention from their slip-up. Long ban for the Swansea player? Seriously?


----------



## Krow (Dec 24, 2012)

That was a nasty hit. He could have been injured. RVP should not have been booked. But Fergie is going over the top.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 24, 2012)

Erm..that was quite bad by williams tbh...with that impact on the back of the head could lead to injuries..SAF did go overboard about him being killed but that was bad....



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ The ball hit RVP in the head, not William's boot. That is the kind of impact one takes regularly when a freekick hits the wall. It's much worse whn two heads collide while vying for the ball. Should that also be deemed 'assault'?
> It's not that big an issue as Fergie's making it out to be, trying to mask his own team's deficiencies and deflecting attention from their slip-up. Long ban for the Swansea player? Seriously?


It hit him quite hard at the back of the head..which is dangerous..with the sheer impact at the back of the head like that in that state will lead to injuries...no..people don't take this kind of impact at this close range at the back of the head when the head is not steady...yes two head collisions are also serious depending on the impact...but one does not do it on purpose...this is not even the same thing...But i agree fergie overreacted due to dropping of points here...its also debatable if he did that on purpose though personally that looked intentional..No this doesn't warrant a long ban...There ends my rant...  

Now..Downing Assist & a goal in the same game..did anyone bet on that??LOL...


----------



## way2jatin (Dec 24, 2012)

so Arshavin going to reading .. had a great time in arsenal with u .. with miss him


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hah!! 1-0 win, 3 points in the bag. 

ManUtd win again, must have been a great game... 4-3. Too bad I was messing with my phone, didn't watch it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2012)

what a roller-coaster ride.... epic stuff


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 27, 2012)

Outscore the opponents. That's why we got RvP.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2012)

Stoke 3-1 Liverpool. A clash of "philosophies". Guess which won.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 27, 2012)

crap...one game we score 4 goals..the next game we lose by 3-4 goals...defending was bad...need some physical players in midfield to handle teams like stoke...

**** to think of...our transfers too are so midtable like signings...sturridge for 12Mil...baah..not sure how much impact he would make..rather get carroll back in the squad...& what a stupid expensive loan signing in the form of sahin...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2012)

^ You're being linked to Franco Di Santo (ex-Chelsea, just like Borini, Sturridge, Joe Cole).


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ You're being linked to Franco Di Santo (ex-Chelsea, just like Borini, Sturridge, Joe Cole).



Yeah saw that this morning...lets just leave it as rumour...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ The ball hit RVP in the head, not William's boot. That is the kind of impact one takes regularly when a freekick hits the wall. It's much worse whn two heads collide while vying for the ball. Should that also be deemed 'assault'?
> It's not that big an issue as Fergie's making it out to be, trying to mask his own team's deficiencies and deflecting attention from their slip-up. Long ban for the Swansea player? Seriously?



Ignore what fergie said and remove your bias, and put your self in RVP's place and think of getting hit by a rocket ball at 1 foot distance. And remember do not compare it to set pieces because there a player is ready for impact and here RVP didn't know the ball was going to hit him. Still you dont consider it dangerous?

if you've ever actually played football and got hit on the head when you're not expecting it.. You'll know how badly it can hurt


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2012)

What's the fuss about? The cvntbucket was up in a second and looking for a fight, what more proof is needed!

And no it doesn't really hurt.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2012)

Man you're a biased lot, its about the possibility of getting hurt! 
Nobodys blind here. Everybody can see that he was ok.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 27, 2012)

What possibility? He took the full blow and got up just fine, unlike Ramsey after the Shawcross tackle,whom Ferguson defended.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 27, 2012)

^


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What possibility? He took the full blow and got up just fine, unlike Ramsey after the Shawcross tackle,whom Ferguson defended.



 Yeah it was nothing. You're right.


----------



## Krow (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 28, 2012)

lol..


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> if you've ever actually played football and got hit on the head when you're not expecting it.. You'll know how badly it can hurt


okay, I totally agree with you how badly it can hurt.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 28, 2012)

^ Oooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 28, 2012)

when persie got hit, my dad , a doctor was damn concerned..he was expecting some internal injuries atleast.
but thank god i guess..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 28, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> when persie got hit, my dad , a doctor was damn concerned..he was expecting some internal injuries atleast.
> but thank god i guess..



there you go... everybody. I hope some of you dont start contradicting a doctor too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## XTerminator (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 29, 2012)

birmingham confirm today that we are in talks to get butland...hope we get him..from what little i have seen..he is a really promising keeper...


----------



## Krow (Dec 29, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> when persie got hit, my dad , a doctor was damn concerned..he was expecting some internal injuries atleast.
> but thank god i guess..





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> there you go... everybody. I hope some of you dont start contradicting a doctor too


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 29, 2012)

Meanwhille Arsenal keen on Nani...


----------



## Krow (Dec 29, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> Meanwhille Arsenal keen on Nani...


 Nani for Walcott would be an upgrade. But it will happen only in muppetland.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll take walcott+cash if you lot want Nani. Walcott has potential and the ability to succeed.


----------



## Krow (Dec 29, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> I'll take walcott+cash if you lot want Nani. Walcott has potential and the ability to succeed.



Your second sentence negates your first. No way will you get any cash with Walcott if you move in January. You lot can get him on a free in the summer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 29, 2012)

I feel that things have improved on Walcott front. That he is being played as a striker these days for the first time coupled with the fact that there isn't a lot of interest from the big clubs mean he can sign.


----------



## Krow (Dec 29, 2012)

Southampton leading 3-1 on a cold, wet night in Stoke. 

Nasri sent off for heading Bassong's head. 



			
				Guardian said:
			
		

> Nasri was down but suddenly jumped up and found the energy to "put his head" near that of Bassong's and he has received a red one for his troubles. *That's his first red card since he arrived in England and somewhere in the world, there is an Arsenal fan or 10,000 laughing to themselves.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2012)

Brilliant from Wilshere. Great game.

Good composure from Walcott for the 4th, looked like it was too late.


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 30, 2012)

Fergie, sign him up


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2012)

Tremendous hat trick from Theo and the celebration was


----------



## XTerminator (Dec 30, 2012)

good result for arsenal. i still prefer the last time 10 goals were scored in an Arsenal match


----------



## Krow (Dec 30, 2012)

XTerminator said:


> good result for arsenal. i still prefer the last time 10 goals were scored in an Arsenal match



I remember Reading 5-7 Arsenal.


----------



## sbnaul (Dec 30, 2012)

8-2


----------



## Krow (Dec 30, 2012)

Read between the lines, noob. 

And I take back what I said about Nani and Walcott.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 30, 2012)

Walcott scored a hat-trick... Contract negotiations stalled, January transfer window approaching, player starts playing his best football. Hmm....


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 30, 2012)

Arshavin going to Reading ?


----------



## iinfi (Dec 30, 2012)

tough game ... lackluster display .. torres finishing back to square one ...

is Hazard becoming a Malouda?

cech ankle injury .... even if he is out for four weeks its a disaster ....
loan move likely ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hard-fought win. 

BA in talks for Jan transfer!!


----------



## iinfi (Dec 31, 2012)

Wish you all a Happy New Year and may your favorite clubs come out shining


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice comp.


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2013)

iinfi said:


> Wish you all a Happy New Year and may your favorite clubs come out shining



Same to you. May you sign Falcao.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 1, 2013)

iinfi said:


> Wish you all a Happy New Year and may your favorite clubs come out shining



happy new year to you too


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2013)

Guardian said:
			
		

> 8 min:
> 
> West Brom fans mark the eighth minute by breaking into sustained applause. Apparently it's in tribute to Aston Villa's recent tonking by Chelsea. Gotta love that!








Man City move advertising boards closer to pitch to scupper Stoke's long throws and head tennis.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy New Year, fellow fanatics!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 2, 2013)

had to post this *pbs.twimg.com/media/A_jKSAuCQAAM9x0.jpg


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 2, 2013)

Demba Ba on his way to Chelsea


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 2, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> had to post this *pbs.twimg.com/media/A_jKSAuCQAAM9x0.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sturridge gone to Pool, Ba on his way here. 

====================

Had to be SWP. Poor performance. If that's what happens when Mata/Hazard are rested, God help us.

===

*afootballreport.com/post/39295318242/the-best-of-football-writing-in-2012?df495e20


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2013)

Chavs wrapping up Ba. Would have made too much sense for us to buy him.

*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/manchester-city/9778185/Mario-Balotelli-and-Roberto-Mancini-clash-at-Manchester-City-training-session-in-pictures.html?frame=2441849


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 3, 2013)

Aw, I thought Gervinho was tearing it up.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 4, 2013)

Holtby to Spurs on a free.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 4, 2013)

That's another player who should be playing for us. At least Chamakh has pissed off to WHU on a loan.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 4, 2013)

i saw the pics of macini and Balotelli ... also read abt the earlier bust ups .... cant understand who the bigger idiot is .... i think its mancini .... 
by tolerating BS and nonsense at this level, he is only setting a wrong example ....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 6, 2013)

BA scores 2 on debut. 

===

RvP saves Fergie's blushes - 2-2 at WHam. Replay.


----------



## Krow (Jan 6, 2013)

Ba is now a Chelsea legend.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 6, 2013)

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/65097000/jpg/_65097666_65097665.jpg

*www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20917594  UFOs in Italy ... mancini and balotelli got sucked together ...

imo Balotelli is a better player than messi ....


----------



## Krow (Jan 6, 2013)

2-2 is not the worst result, but we should have won it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 6, 2013)

A draw at Swansea is not bad but aren't we shite these days. So much mediocrity.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 6, 2013)

A replay = more money ??

Also rumours about David Villa to Arsenal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 7, 2013)

Suarez.... 

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Clubs/Club_Home/2013/1/6/1357505000294/Luis-Suarez-Mansfield-Tow-008.jpg


•'Handball' goal 'steals' match from non-league side
• 'It's not his job to own up,' says Liverpool manager

-----------

RvP owned by BA!! 

*sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/215773_482514908467992_434125729_n.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 7, 2013)

RvP hasn't been seen on twatter since leaving Arsenal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 7, 2013)

[youtube]ctWS52IA_JY[/youtube]

Super Frank Lampard.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 8, 2013)

amazing


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2013)

Arsenal are ready to offer Theo Walcott £25m five-year deal this week - Mirror Online
Theo Walcott edging towards new £25m deal with Arsenal | Football | The Guardian
Like a new signing.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal are ready to offer Theo Walcott £25m five-year deal this week - Mirror Online
> Theo Walcott edging towards new £25m deal with Arsenal | Football | The Guardian
> *Like a new signing*.


How exactly??He has been playing consistently...not like he was injured or anything...


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> How exactly??He has been playing consistently...not like he was injured or anything...



What's the bet Wenger will pull out the LANS card when asked about who he is going to sign?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Krow said:


> What's the bet Wenger will pull out the LANS card when asked about who he is going to sign?



LOL... 

but seriously which players are linked to arsenal now??They have been too quiet this window...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well hopefully no news is good news.


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2013)

I know who we are not getting. Henry, Villa, M'Vila, Ban Ki Moon, Gandhi, Mao and God. What we are getting is Walcott, Diaby, Rosicky and the five who just signed a new deal: Gibbs, Ramsey, Wilshere, Jenks and the Ox.

I don't know what AW thinks, but I said this on August 31 too: without reinforcements, we're not going to be in the CL next year. We haven't replaced Cesc or RVP. You could say we have bought good players, but I feel they are weary.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Why is Diaby still here ?

Also,

Inter accept Galatasary bid for Sneijder


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ivanovic... 

Lots of work to do at The Liberty Stadium, then.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2013)

It's that time of the year again
Arsenal's Abou DIaby could be on the bench this weekend after four months out injured - Mirror Online


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2013)

LANS. I see it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 11, 2013)

^ Diaby has made more comebacks from injury than he has scored goals. Or made assists. Fact or fiction? 

========

Brendan Rodgers - peekaboo



Spoiler



*ballsdot.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/rodgerspeak.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2013)

Liverpool confirm Sahin departure - Liverpool FC
Got one over Arsenal eh?

I would take him even now.


----------



## Krow (Jan 12, 2013)

Me too. Lost his way at Madrid. Arsenal would have been a far better opportunity for him than Liverpool . He's on loan to Dortmund right?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 12, 2013)

^ Yup. Could move permanently. His chances at RMad won't be getting any better with Modric and Alonso ahead of him.

4-0... Walters.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 13, 2013)

Biggest derby game in England B-)

2-1, good game. 

Hoping Arsenal will do a favour now.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2013)

sunday not so super for arsenal fans anymore


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 13, 2013)

rolled over already. Dean killed off the game.


----------



## Krow (Jan 13, 2013)

Meh. Love supporting when we are trailing, but can't watch due to job. Come on you Gooners!

We've played well in the second half. Koscielny, why did you have to get sent off? 

Kompany evens it out just as I post. 10 vs 10. Not a good day for Kdefenders.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2013)

nub ref


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 15, 2013)

dead thread is dead?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 15, 2013)

No, it's not.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 16, 2013)

for my dear liverpool fans...

 from.....
         man u fans


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2013)

Guardiola has taken the Bayern job.


----------



## Krow (Jan 17, 2013)

Arsenal game on ESPN?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 17, 2013)

What a finish !!!!


----------



## Krow (Jan 17, 2013)

Wilshere is Fabregas reborn, with Vieira's bite.

Walcott was rubbish all night. Making up for Gervinho's absence.

Guardiola should go to some club that's struggling and bring success to it. Inheriting top drawer teams and winning is easier.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 17, 2013)

Wilshere is an old school Arsenal player. The likes of which you read in the stories about the 1971 double.

Rumors on twatter regarding Arsenal going for a big signing yesterday. Wenger was asked about Cavani just now and he didn't really deny it.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 17, 2013)

I think its still old stubborn wenger's joke like he will sign messi,he won't buy anything in the attacking front until walcotts issue is completely dealth.


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 17, 2013)

If I am not wrong Arsenals financial position is far better than Chelsea. Why dont they just "buy" ???


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 17, 2013)

^Because we are run and managed by stubborn people and board doesn't know anything about football and old stubborn owl is still day dreaming about FFP. The biggest pity of all is board doesn't know who can replace the wise old stubborn owl.As long as we are healthier financially board doesn't care about replacing wenger regardless of how we perform on pitch and how many world class player leaves the club(If any left accidentally) and pay huge F***ing amount of money to the people who are contracted to perform in the medical center than on the pitch.
Regardless of all this i admire wenger who is calm and have faith in his team knowing in the near future sky is gonna fall on him.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 17, 2013)

good move by guordiola imo...bayern munich will suit him more than chelsea tbh...


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 17, 2013)

i dont think so...chelsea has a plethora of young talent


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 18, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> i dont think so...chelsea has a plethora of young talent



Its not about the youth but about the style of football one adopts


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally somebody didn't get sold..
BBC Sport - Theo Walcott signs new long-term Arsenal contract


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 18, 2013)

WTF...y did adkins get sacked...stupidity really..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 18, 2013)

Theo Walcott signs new long-term contract | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com

Signed da ting!
He held us over a barrel but it was important to stop the exodus of talent. Good stuff.

The weather doesn't look good for Sunday's match though.
*www.arsenal.com/assets/_files/scaled/420x498/jan_13/zp_159805337_SM_7619_7_9B7C33C_2570.jpg


----------



## Krow (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm glad he signed. But 3.5 years is a little less.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 19, 2013)

sturridge might be a good buy for a change... 2 goals up..suarez again...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2013)

So, apparently Chelsea,a sugardaddy club, are charging Arsenal fans 60 Pounds for tomorrow's game. Where is the outrage over that?


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 19, 2013)

hope ref doesn't screw up an open game tomorrow,killed the game against city.
heard somewhere poldi is doubtful for tomorrow's game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 19, 2013)

What are the odds of a Ba goal tomorrow? A player that should have been signed in the Summer.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 19, 2013)

fancy an early goal from him,at least once our defence will be caught day dreaming.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 20, 2013)

Finally..Barca lose

pique sent off...made things a bit easier but omg..barca lose..


----------



## Krow (Jan 20, 2013)

I expect us to lose. And Ba might be the bargain of the season.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2013)

I see us getting at least a point today. Maybe that's just because I can't stand them.
Probably end up with "bit jaded after midweek" excuse.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 20, 2013)

we're dropping points for sure. because, midfield.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 20, 2013)

Big game today. Battle for the fourth-place consolation trophy. 

Fernando Torres v.248

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BBCxGfMCQAEj1X5.jpg:large


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 20, 2013)

Chelsea playing Ba and Torres together should be interesting but then they would have to play Mata as RW and Hazard LW so no CAM


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 20, 2013)

2-0 in the 16th min.


----------



## Krow (Jan 20, 2013)

Not unexpected, but we have been dismal. I'd sub Sagna and bring Jenk on.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 20, 2013)

Fernando Torres - what a waste  

Bring on Ba rafa..  

another missed chance.. torres

Why bertrand ?? luiz should be there instead.

Chelsea had drogba,lukaku,sturridge,torres. we chose to keep torres.only torres.
- seen on facebook :'(

Arshavin ON, Diaby OFF


----------



## Krow (Jan 20, 2013)

^Don't double post. Just edit your posts if you want to add.

2-1 isn't bad. How was Ramires not booked. Cynical. We need one like him or Zabaleta though.

Still just one point in January. A bench that has one decent option (Ramsey). No reinforcements in sight. Not good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2013)

Result and performance as per usual. Only thing missing was a Ba goal. Desperately need Spurs to lose now.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 20, 2013)

Krow said:


> ^Don't double post. Just edit your posts if you want to add.
> 
> 2-1 isn't bad. How was Ramires not booked. Cynical. We need one like him or Zabaleta though.
> 
> Still just one point in January. A bench that has one decent option (Ramsey). No reinforcements in sight. Not good.



2 -1 is very bad actually. Ba missed one , we had many chances throughout the match. I am surprised we didnt win by atleast 4 goals. gunners got their act together in the last 5 minutes. I actually thought we would br held:sly:

And Gunners do need reinforcements . They should have gone after Llorente or some other forward. Too much pressure on Walcott. Giroud failed to convert too.. Thankfully Chelsea have a brilliant midfield.


----------



## a-raam (Jan 20, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Result and performance as per usual. Only thing missing was a Ba goal. Desperately need Spurs to lose now.



I am still crying over that Ba miss. Should have shot on goal once he beat Sczezny.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hung on in the end. Done the double. 



			
				RVP said:
			
		

> "If you look at the past couple of months, I think that explains why I left Arsenal."



Sticking the boot in.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 20, 2013)

a-raam said:


> 2 -1 is very bad actually. Ba missed one , we had many chances throughout the match. I am surprised we didnt win by atleast 4 goals. gunners got their act together in the last 5 minutes. I actually thought we would br held:sly:
> 
> And Gunners do need reinforcements . They should have gone after Llorente or some other forward. Too much pressure on Walcott. Giroud failed to convert too.. Thankfully Chelsea have a brilliant midfield.



 what game were you watching?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2013)

Sh1t result at Spurs but 
*pbs.twimg.com/media/BBEitTMCMAABv_b.jpg


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll take a point all day.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2013)

EXCLUSIVE: New Arsenal fine list revealed | Arseblog News – the Arsenal news site


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 22, 2013)

mertesacker the debt collector...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sneijder finally moves to Galatasaray.

==============

The Coat of Wenger - vol. 4

*thebiglead.fantasysportsven.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Arsene-Wenger-Zipper.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wenger: We were never in for Zaha - ESPN FC

Then what was all that praising zaha then...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2013)

He said he was interested last week


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 22, 2013)

I think everybody at arsenal are high on weed,
Walcott: Arsenal are improving every year - Goal.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 22, 2013)

Spoiler



*www.lelcomedygold.com/img/courtoishq.gif



Courtois.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 22, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



barcelona bound???!!!

Newcastle have bought more french players in the squad...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2013)

^ He's not leaving anytime soon.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 23, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/smcuMD9.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 23, 2013)

must admit that belgium are producing some of the best talent right now...


----------



## Krow (Jan 24, 2013)

Hazard sent off for kicking 13-yr-old ball boy. Despicable. 9 month ban?

Arsenal win 5-1 against West Ham. Podolski was imperious.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 24, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/QNbvY5O.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 24, 2013)

Krow said:


> Hazard sent off for kicking 13-yr-old ball boy. Despicable. 9 month ban?
> 
> Arsenal win 5-1 against West Ham. Podolski was imperious.



He's not 13. He is 17 years old and this was his final game as a ballboy for Swansea. A prick who knew exactly what he was doing.

Eden Hazard ball boy was trying to cheat | Mail Online



> A Twitter account widely recognised to be that of the ball boy - aged 17 and hardly a boy, but 'ball teenager' doesn't have the same ring to it - carried some interesting messages posted before the match.
> 
> One read: 'The king of all ball boys is back making his final appearance #needed #for #timewasting'



And I presume you've not seen the incident? First time I ever saw a ballboy laying himself on top of the ball and refusing to return it!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 24, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> He's not 13. He is 17 years old and this was his final game as a ballboy for Swansea. A prick who knew exactly what he was doing.
> 
> Eden Hazard ball boy was trying to cheat | Mail Online
> 
> ...



So kicking is justified?


----------



## Krow (Jan 24, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> He's not 13. He is 17 years old and this was his final game as a ballboy for Swansea. A prick who knew exactly what he was doing.
> 
> Eden Hazard ball boy was trying to cheat | Mail Online
> 
> ...



 I saw the incident. There would have been action against the ball boy for that. But by kicking him, Hazard did something completely unacceptable. He could have just as easily carried on with the game. It was a goal kick AFAIK.

Chelsea wouldn't have won anyway. They had enough time to seal the game before the red card.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 24, 2013)

^ I'm not even sure the ballboy felt the kick. As Hazard kicks "him", the ball pops out on the other side. 
It was a trap and Hazard fell right into it, sadly.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 24, 2013)

saw the replay again...no way in hell was he trying to kick the ball....that is a lame excuse..agreed the ballboy was wasting time but kicking is by no means justified...hazard deserves everything that is coming to him...hazard made it worse by kicking him..had he left it there itself...the ballboy could have been reprimanded...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 24, 2013)

^ Take a look at this angle:

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-mXk2A-yaBkE/UQDIkZ1pLWI/AAAAAAAAAZM/9KOpPEYROjc/w497-h373/Eden%2BHazard%2B-%2BBall%2BBoy%2BIncident.gif

Still think he kicked the ballboy and not the ball? You could almost hear the *pop* sound the ball makes as it dislodges itself from under the fat ballsack.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes Hazard pushed him to the ground and kicked.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2013)

Chav player in being a  shocker.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 24, 2013)

^ Welcome.



axes2t2 said:


> Yes Hazard pushed him to the ground and kicked.



Not to mention he took out a knife, ripped out the kid's stomach and tried to choke him with his own intestines.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chav player in being a  shocker.



Obsessed bitter man in being obsessive and bitter shocker.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 24, 2013)

What is common between Chelsea FC and a navy ?

*i.imgur.com/kCxAWHG.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 24, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Take a look at this angle:
> 
> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-mXk2A-yaBkE/UQDIkZ1pLWI/AAAAAAAAAZM/9KOpPEYROjc/w497-h373/Eden%2BHazard%2B-%2BBall%2BBoy%2BIncident.gif
> 
> Still think he kicked the ballboy and not the ball? You could almost hear the *pop* sound the ball makes as it dislodges itself from under the fat ballsack.



Yeah ok i concede here..by that it looks like he went for the ball..see there is no doubt that the ball boy was an ass but that doesn't excuse hazard..had he informed the linesmen too, it may have worked in his favour..



axes2t2 said:


> What is common between Chelsea FC and a navy ?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/kCxAWHG.jpg



hahahahaha...nice one...  

*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/1311022/zaha-set-%C2%A315m-united-switch?cc=4716

Holy crap...15MIL...& i thought liverpool overpaid for its players...


----------



## ajai5777 (Jan 25, 2013)

Being a ball boy is a serious hazard!


----------



## Krow (Jan 25, 2013)

We paid about the same for AOC. If he turns out good, then the sum won't matter.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 25, 2013)

Krow said:


> We paid about the same for AOC. If he turns out good, then the sum won't matter.



erm wasn't it just 10Mil or something..that is acceptable IMO..but 15Mil for a championship player..i can see why arsenal didn't pursue this...is he really that good...if this guy is worth 15Mil..how much is sterling worth then???


----------



## Krow (Jan 25, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> erm wasn't it just 10Mil or something..that is acceptable IMO..but 15Mil for a championship player..i can see why arsenal didn't pursue this...is he really that good...if this guy is worth 15Mil..how much is sterling worth then???



AOC cost us 15 mn pounds. He's our record signing.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 25, 2013)

^ Or is it Arshavin?


----------



## Krow (Jan 25, 2013)

Around the same sum for both, but we paid more for AOC, if only marginally. When we signed him, I remember reading that we "smashed" our transfer record. But I'm sure it was a matter of less than half a million pounds.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 25, 2013)

Lampard


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 26, 2013)

liverpool trying hard to get coutinho here...hope we get him...really like this player..


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 26, 2013)

> Need to brush up on my French because this is just getting ridiculous lol



Sammy Ameobi 

*i46.tinypic.com/2cdeus4.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 26, 2013)

XTerminator said:


> Sammy Ameobi
> 
> *i46.tinypic.com/2cdeus4.jpg


newcastle can build a whole french b squad with their players now...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 26, 2013)

Alan Pardew in 2006 said:
			
		

> “I saw a headline saying Arsenal are flying the flag for Britain, I kind of wondered where that British involvement actually was when I looked at their team. It’s important clubs, especially top clubs, don’t lose sight of the that. It’s the English Premier League and English players should be involved.”
> 
> “Foreign players have been fantastic. We have learned from them and from foreign coaches. But, to some extent, we could lose the soul of British football – the English player. We have a young team at West Ham and we are proud we have so many Englishmen.
> 
> “The soul of this team will remain with at least three or four English players as long as I am West Ham. I think that’s important, I really do.”


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 26, 2013)

06-07 season

Some matches were just


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 26, 2013)

damn...newcastle still hasn't stop building their mini french league... 



> Saint Etienne have rejected a bid from Newcastle for Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang



news in italy is that coutinho deal is done....deal around 10Mil...medical due next week by monday...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Good win.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 27, 2013)

Easy win 4-1.


----------



## Krow (Jan 27, 2013)

Giroud's goals were excellent.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> 06-07 season
> 
> Some matches were just


Walked the 4th place.
Those were the days!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 27, 2013)

coates needs to go on loan...he has been shocking & benching him for so long hasn't helped...allen has been crap..& **** jones for giving away the goal...& yes oldham team are a bunch of pricks..


----------



## Krow (Jan 27, 2013)

Jones does a Mannone.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2013)

What a day for the cup. Fingers crossed for an easy draw.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 27, 2013)

Daniel Sturridge: "Liverpool are the biggest club in the Premier League"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2013)

Blackburn at home. Good stuff.

Chavs get a lower div. team again


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 27, 2013)

Arses got a lower league team in some competition too, IIRC. Got knocked out. 



> Arsenal fans taking the piss? In late February, either Bradford or Swansea will have won more than you in 7 years.



This.


----------



## Krow (Jan 28, 2013)

^It is 8 years now. 

Still hate Chelsea though, soulless club if I ever saw one. Even Man City seems more tolerable that the Chavs. At least there's managerial stability over there and not just whims and fancies of the owner.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Arses got a lower league team in some competition too, IIRC. Got knocked out.
> 
> 
> 
> This.


What the fvck does it even mean to pick an arbitrary number like 7 while doing a comparison? Chesterfield has won more than Utd. in the last 1 year.



Krow said:


> ^It is 8 years now.
> 
> Still hate Chelsea though, soulless club if I ever saw one. Even Man City seems more tolerable that the Chavs. At least there's managerial stability over there and not just whims and fancies of the owner.


City had the better club to begin with regarding the support base. They have learned from Chavs' PR blunders too. Still got no love for them though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 28, 2013)

Krow said:


> ^It is 8 years now.
> 
> Still hate Chelsea though, soulless club if I ever saw one. Even Man City seems more tolerable that the Chavs. At least there's managerial stability over there and not just whims and fancies of the owner.



WHat exactly do you mean by the 'soul' of the club?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 29, 2013)

holtby buy is a real value IMO...impressive signing...


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 29, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Walked the 4th place.
> Those were the days!




think they were leading the table at the end of december then


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jan 29, 2013)

Drogba joins Galatasaray


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2013)

Potentially a huge story. 
France Football Claim To Have Proof That Qatar Rigged 2022 World Cup Vote » Who Ate all the Pies


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2013)

phew. so many matches. 
well done lazio


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 30, 2013)

BBC News - Manchester United's Paul Scholes has car stolen

and I was thinking it was a joke considering Liverpool were in town


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ooooh, looks like we're going for Butland!! Makes sense, as Hilario and Turnbull are out of contract in the summer. 

*Arsene Wenger & The Gooner January Rollercoaster Of Emotions*



> "I will be active, yes. Will I be concrete? I hope so. We are looking everywhere, we are open-minded. We want to strengthen the squad if possible if we find the right players" - *Arsene Wenger, January 2.*
> 
> "We are on the market and if we find the right players, we will do something" - *Arsene Wenger, January 8.*
> 
> ...



How can the Arses not see he's taking you for a ride?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 30, 2013)

lol...wenger...love his transfer sagas..been going on for years now...even the latest zaha transfer was funny...

wenger seems to be desperately trying to land David villa...but barca will not sell him this window...i think his whole transfer revolved around getting this one guy...hence the twist and turns IMO...

*soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/1319198/newcastle-french-influx-%27following-arsenal-model%27?cc=4716

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/01/30/article-0-173DC9C0000005DC-978_634x725.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2013)

He goes in with just two days left with a lowball bid for Villa. Don't think there is much of a saga there.
 The only think that will kick the club into action is a real pasting tonight, the procrastination is that bad.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 30, 2013)

really looking forward today...i think this is the best chance we have to defeat arsenal....


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 30, 2013)

A win tonight and Wenger will say the squad is 'good enough'.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 30, 2013)

Coutinho officially signed on...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2013)

Would be a travesty to drop points against these jokers.

Not good enough.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 31, 2013)

ok that was fun
think another goal in the next 8 mins

oh well action packed second halves in both games


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Gibbs injured again....meh


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 31, 2013)

2 goals conceded right at the death. 

===================

You know it's deadline day when........

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/01/31/article-2270816-1743D2CD000005DC-98_634x460.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2013)

From SwissRamble

*i.imgur.com/7Flm6CD.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 31, 2013)

lawl.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 31, 2013)

^^because of this
*imgur.com/JWbxqSr


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 31, 2013)

And even more lawl



Spoiler



*i48.tinypic.com/rclc0k.jpg



********************************
Beckham joins PSG for 5 months.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2013)

A signing!



> ‏@GeoffArsenal
> 
> Malaga's 26 yr old Nacho Monreal is on his way to London to have a medical at Arsenal



I hope he is not a desperation signing like Santos and Park. (well he is technically )


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2013)

Spanish newspaper AS say Nacho Monreal, the Malaga and Spain left-back, has travelled to London to complete a €10 million move to Arsenal.


----------



## Krow (Feb 1, 2013)

Signing!!! A New Signing. Wooooow!

Hope he isn't a Squillaci either. Never heard of him, although we need cover at left back.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2013)

> West Ham United have just received a bid from an unnamed Premier League club which triggers Mohamed Diame's release clause



Arsenal!!!????


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2013)

Interesting bit about Diame.



Krow said:


> Signing!!! A New Signing. Wooooow!
> 
> Hope he isn't a Squillaci either. Never heard of him, although we need cover at left back.



Hearing good things about him now. 2nd only to Jordi Alba apparently.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Simon Peach of the Press Association says QPR are NOT the club in for Diame.



QPR not the one...seriously think its arsenal now...or spurs...



> Willian is being sold to Anzhi for €35m


Holy ****..thats a big amount..wasn't chelsea interested in this...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2013)

BBCSport


> West Ham say that there has been no bids today for midfielder Mohamed Diame


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2013)

ahh damn..just saw that...sigh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 1, 2013)

So, looks like Nacho is the only one coming.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Woohoo Nacho.....a tasty addition to the squad.

Also Beckham,



> "I won't receive any salary. My salary will go to a local children's charity."



wow.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 1, 2013)

this arsenal buy seems to be very suspicious personally speaking...i think wenger couldn't get his real targets in the window & as a last resort looked up at malaga's bankrupt team & picked their second best player to isco based on the experience from cazorla...just a theory but looks that way..  
btw he is an excellent signing...i remember nacho being linked sometime back to liverpool...may help strengthen your defence...


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> this arsenal buy seems to be very suspicious personally speaking...i think wenger couldn't get his real targets in the window & as a last resort looked up at malaga's bankrupt team & picked their second best player to isco based on the experience from cazorla...just a theory but looks that way..
> btw he is an excellent signing...i remember nacho being linked sometime back to liverpool...may help strengthen your defence...



Or maybe because Santos.

Also

*i.imgur.com/cHaTZRE.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2013)

Very important result with Chavs and Everton dropping points.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 2, 2013)

Classic win.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2013)

Waffa Owt!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 3, 2013)

i won't be surprised if chelsea battle for 4th place in the last game of the season....defence looks weak as anything...

this could be our best chance yet to beat city...no yaya,no kompany....


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/s5eobO9.jpg

Mancini was cutting out the lights  ?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 3, 2013)

no coutinho today as he is in italy & will train from monday...

Liverpool team: Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Lucas, Gerrard, Henderson, Downing, Suarez, Sturridge


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Match-fixing: Champions League tie played in England 'was fixed'


----------



## Sainatarajan (Feb 6, 2013)

Wat u guys say abt this
Chelsea and Manchester City transfer news: Real Madrid haggling over Edinson Cavani move | GiveMeFootball


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 6, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Match-fixing: Champions League tie played in England 'was fixed'



Heard the one about Liverpool only scoring ONE where the keeper was TRYING to let in THREE?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 6, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Heard the one about Liverpool only scoring ONE where the keeper was TRYING to let in THREE?



Not sure if this is entirely true tbh...we had almost 6-7 on target shots in that game..Also the goal which he supposedly gave away was not an easy one...didn't look anything like fixed in this...have seen better keepers punching the ball to the opponent though that is not intentional...cech made similar save against newcastle where sissoko scored...agreed liverpool played very bad in that game..but seriously you need more evidence than that particular goal to call it fixed...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Not sure if this is entirely true tbh...we had almost 6-7 on target shots in that game..Also the goal which he supposedly gave away was not an easy one...didn't look anything like fixed in this...have seen better keepers punching the ball to the opponent though that is not intentional...cech made similar save against newcastle where sissoko scored...agreed liverpool played very bad in that game..but seriously you need more evidence than that particular goal to call it fixed...



You missed the joke!! 
The keeper is under suspicion, not Pool. The joke being, they could only score one when the keeper was trying his best to let in more.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2013)

In short- They are sh1te!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2013)

> "Now, we're (PSG) not only good, but we're handsome too"



 - Zlatan. Who else? 

===========

Jamie Carragher to retire at the end of this season!!

Lampard just might be offered a new contract!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ahh Carra...one of the great servant to liverpool football...outstanding guy..really miss him..hopefully he will come back as a manager...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Said *Patrice Evra* today: *"I'm really looking forward to the match with Real Madrid. I've been waiting for a big European tie like this for a long time and it's probably the biggest European game since Barcelona in 2008."*
> 
> Manchester United did indeed play Barcelona in 2008. They won the Champions League semi-final thanks to that Paul Scholes thriker in the second leg at Old Trafford.
> 
> ...



Classic Mediawatch!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 9, 2013)

==========

*Chelsea 4-1 Wigan*

MARKO MARIN scored!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Great win.Nice finish by Cazorla.

Per and Sagna were immense.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 10, 2013)

Saints 3-1 ManCiteh

Great performance by Southampton, before Gareth Barry settled matters with a sidefoot finish. Into his own net.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 12, 2013)

lucas is a seriously underrated player...

****ing **** we are....19 shots & still no goals to show...we badly need wingers...downing needs to go...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 12, 2013)

^ Your shooting is still wayward. West Brom had 3 chances, scored 2 goals. LUKAKU!!!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 12, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Your shooting is still wayward. West Brom had 3 chances, scored 2 goals. LUKAKU!!!!!



finishing was horrible....sturridge is badly needed now...


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 12, 2013)

So,Madrid vs United would be shown on Ten HD meaning me and others with Tata Sky HD subscription won't be able to see it. Damn You Tata Sky,Damn You to hell. 

*Edit* Ok,apologies. Seems like it would be shown on Ten action. Still damn tata sky for not adding more HD channels though.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 13, 2013)

it is on ten action...been getting sms ads about today's game since morning... 

Still looking forward to the game..still believe madrid will win this easily


----------



## Krow (Feb 13, 2013)

Juventus ripped Celtic apart last night. Matri had a fantastic game. Celtic whining about dirty play by Juve but forget their cynical fouling of Pirlo in the first half. Sore losers.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2013)

All English teams going out in this round.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 13, 2013)

Krow said:


> Juventus ripped Celtic apart last night. Matri had a fantastic game. Celtic whining about dirty play by Juve but forget their cynical fouling of Pirlo in the first half. Sore losers.



i thought celtic got some decisions against them as well...that man marking hooper in the beginning for corners were quite easily fouls...they kept on doing that to others too...



Kl@w-24 said:


> All English teams going out in this round.



agreed...worse off would be arsenal...munich is in one hell of a form now...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2013)

Krow said:


> Juventus ripped Celtic apart last night. Matri had a fantastic game. Celtic whining about dirty play by Juve but forget their cynical fouling of Pirlo in the first half. Sore losers.



PSG dominated Valencia but couldn't make it count. Should be an interesting return leg in Paree, with Ibra and Verratti out. 



Ronnie11 said:


> i thought celtic got some decisions against them as well...that man marking hooper in the beginning for corners were quite easily fouls...they kept on doing that to others too...
> 
> 
> 
> agreed...worse off would be arsenal...munich is in one hell of a form now...



Real will also be looking at making the most of their only hope of significant silverware this season. They want their CL#10 this year.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 13, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Real will also be looking at making the most of their only hope of significant silverware this season. They want their CL#10 this year.



Hmm yeah forgot about that...madrid will give it a go...mourinho's last chance of staying in madrid too...been a while since they last won their cl...still interesting game...wonder if fergie will use jones again like the david luiz role...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hmm yeah forgot about that...madrid will give it a go...mourinho's last chance of staying in madrid too...been a while since they last won their cl...still interesting game...wonder if fergie will use jones again like the david luiz role...



I don't think so. He can't afford to concentrate on only one player. Besides, Ronaldo rarely sticks to a particular flank. If he assigns Jones to man-mark Ronaldo, his midfield will get overrun by the likes of Alonso and Khedira.


----------



## Krow (Feb 13, 2013)

The game of the night is Shaktar vs Dortmund. I expect it to be a treat to watch as a neutral fan. Madrid will probably score one and sit back. Although I don't see their defence stopping van Stapleton.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2013)

yep. shakhtar vs dortmund


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 14, 2013)

de gea is saving utd's ass every few minutes... 

lol..the ref blew the whistle during a corner...before full time... 

dortmund will go through for sure..with 2 away goals...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 14, 2013)

United drew. Not ba I‘d say.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> lol..the ref blew the whistle during a corner...before full time...



Teehee!! I remember Fergie running onto the pitch and frisking away his players a few years ago at the bridge, when he ref blew his whistle just as Ballack was lining up a freekick on the edge of the Manc 18 yard box.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 14, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Teehee!! I remember Fergie running onto the pitch and frisking away his players a few years ago at the bridge, when he ref blew his whistle just as Ballack was lining up a freekick on the edge of the Manc 18 yard box.



let me guess...was it webb??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 14, 2013)

^ No, it was Mike Riley. The original. 



> 90′ + 4 Long ball to Drogba in the box and he collides with Ferdinand. Ref blows the whistle and we’re waiting for the ref to make his decision. Ref says the match is over and that’s that.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 14, 2013)

suarez has missed so many chances...pls get one goal out of this...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow, that was poor. Still, a win.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 15, 2013)

FT Sparta Prague 0 - 1 Chelsea


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 15, 2013)

A crazy goal mouth scramble you won't have seen: Caxias v Internacional - YouTube


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 15, 2013)

> How do Liverpool fans change a lightbulb? They don't, they just talk about how good the old one was.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 15, 2013)

Liverpool fans attacked in St Petersburg - ESPN FC


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2013)

Haha 3 subs and blac gets a goal
So u guys love it when trailing...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2013)

We are just doing our usual routine of going out of everything in a week here.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bayern must be pissing themselves laughing.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2013)

It's so predictable. We will start in our shells against Bayern, find ourselves down, start playing to get something back only to get found out at their place.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 16, 2013)

And I thought Arsenal were pushing hard for a trophy this season.

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/arsenetrophypush_zpsc803c5d8.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 16, 2013)

_The longer Diaby keeps the goatee, the more he gradually turns into Snoop Dogg._


----------



## Krow (Feb 17, 2013)

Well... deja vu written all over this.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Well if we go out of all competitions we can aim for 4th.Hopefully.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 17, 2013)

Four and easy.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 18, 2013)

5 and easy...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 18, 2013)

^ Well played.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 19, 2013)

*i.minus.com/ipZjW25EXiYA.gif

B)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 19, 2013)

^ Yup, saw that yesterday. Good skill.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2013)

Gonna do Bayern tonight.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wenger's press conference transcript:

Arsene Wenger press conference full transcript - Arsenal v Bayern Munich | Mail Online

The man is obviously hurt.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 20, 2013)

wow..so 30 min up and arsenal have had no shots towards the goa...neuer might as well go to sleep there


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Gonna do *get done by* Bayern tonight.



Fixed.

Bayern leading 2-0 at the break.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 20, 2013)

lol@ 3rd goal...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2013)

Eight years and counting.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 20, 2013)

*yfrog.com/scaled/landing/877/54po.png


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 20, 2013)

_I feel like I'm watching another guy bang my gitlfriend_  .....................  pretty much


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 20, 2013)

Well yeah, let's focus on not getting bummed by Spurs now.


----------



## cacklebolt (Feb 20, 2013)

why exactly are the gunners playing that bad with a team pretty good ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 20, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> why exactly are the gunners playing that bad with a team pretty good ?



Players are good,team is bad.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 21, 2013)

wilshere crying was horrible though. the only lad in the team that deserves something better.

Meeelan 2-0 Barcelona!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 22, 2013)

how the hell did barca lose yest...anyways..onto europa.... 

SUAREZ...WHAT A SENSATIONAL GOAL...amazing free kick this...singlehandedly rescuing us...


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2013)

wow two from suarez


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 22, 2013)

no shame in going out like this...really tried hard to win this....well done liverpool well done!!

wow..so hazard rescues chelsea


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 23, 2013)

Santi saves the day.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 23, 2013)

Diaby injured again? Could be a blessing in disguise. Ramsey seems to be improving.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Feb 23, 2013)

next candidate to move out.
Wenger - I'm determined to keep Sagna | News Archive | News | Arsenal.com


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2013)

haha saved yeah


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 24, 2013)

wow..football thread completes 1000 pages...nice...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 24, 2013)

1000 pages.... Nice


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 24, 2013)

chelsea need to win this...battle for 3rd place is wide open...

Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Cole; Mikel, Lampard; Ramires, Mata, Hazard; Ba.

so no torres... 

Hart, Zabaleta, Kolo Toure, Nastasic, Clichy, Garcia, Milner, Rodwell, Silva, Yaya Toure, Aguero.


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 25, 2013)

at cfc


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2013)

=======

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BECTDUKCEAMGjsJ.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 27, 2013)

**** me...what is going on with the barca madrid game...outclassing barca in their own backyard....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2013)

^ The Barca era is coming to an end.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 27, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ The Barca era is coming to an end.



still too early to call it i guess...they have won la liga this year anyway...but last couple of games including the milan game,barca have been quite bad


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2013)

Doing pretty well for a team with effectively no manager. They are not going anywhere.

Btw. good on Rafa for pwning the chavs


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2013)

^ He'll be out on his arse soon enough.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 28, 2013)

is it me or is JT or some of the senior players in chelsea mainly responsible for this whole manager problem...

not the first time, one of the senior players were blamed for this...villas boas also suffered the same fate...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 1, 2013)

The senior players will also be phased out soon enough. Lampard is as good as gone, Terry's contract is up at the end of next season, Cole is only staying for one more season. Cech will be here at least two seasons before Courtois takes his place.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2013)

==

Arses to have a sugar daddy, get doped

Ze look on zeir faces if zis happens. They'd come crashing down off their high horses.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ==
> 
> Arses to have a sugar daddy, get doped
> 
> Ze look on zeir faces if zis happens. They'd come crashing down off their high horses.





meanwhile...suarez gets his second hat trick and now the highest scorer in epl....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2013)

It's a BS story evident from the timing and the fact that it was ran as "exclusive' by 2 newspapers at the same time, thus a clear plant by someone. A sugardaddy won't work anyway with the FFP coming in, all I want is someone who can maximize the potential of the club before we go into a real decline.

Getting the sh1ts about the NLD right about now.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2013)

avb has had one hell of a start...beating man utd & now arsenal...but was it me or were spur ball boys delaying giving the ball in the end?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like they won't be winning the trophy they themselves invented.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 3, 2013)

Deserved Spurs win. Arsenal's defence for the 2 goals


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 3, 2013)

looks like liverpool may catch up to arsenal now....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 4, 2013)

Arse fans *threw bananas at Bale* and chanted *'Let him die' *and* 'Shot in Angola, it should have been you.'* at Adebayor as he lay injured. Quite classy from the self-righteous twunts. And they point fingers at other clubs.  

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/03/03/article-2287437-186A3206000005DC-876_634x315.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Arse fans *threw bananas at Bale* and chanted *'Let him die' *and* 'Shot in Angola, it should have been you.'* at Adebayor as he lay injured. Quite classy from the self-righteous twunts. And they point fingers at other clubs.
> 
> *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/03/03/article-2287437-186A3206000005DC-876_634x315.jpg



....hahahahaha....bananas at bale...did bale get to say-but i am white? ...This is funny as hell...does that count as racism still ???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Yup, racist cvnts, those Gooners. Just because he looks like a simian...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Arse fans *threw bananas at Bale* and chanted *'Let him die' *and* 'Shot in Angola, it should have been you.'* at Adebayor as he lay injured. Quite classy from the self-righteous twunts. And they point fingers at other clubs.
> 
> *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/03/03/article-2287437-186A3206000005DC-876_634x315.jpg



The banana was brilliant comedy and **** Adebayor.



Ronnie11 said:


> ....hahahahaha....bananas at bale...did bale get to say-but i am white? ...This is funny as hell...does that count as racism still ???



Nah he just looks like a chimp. There are no historical connotations here which make banana throwing at black players offesive.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 4, 2013)

Premier League News | Liverpool announce loss in annual accounts | FOX SPORTS

worried this might affect our summer transfers....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 5, 2013)

Chlesea freeze ticket prices for next season.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 6, 2013)

ah, a sad end to the story


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2013)

XTerminator said:


> ah, a sad end to the story


And I can't sleep!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ooh, there goes the treble.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome to the other side Man Utd...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2013)

About time they tasted their own medicine. At least AW has the composure and grace to face the media. 
Redcafe is bordering on racism right now towards the ref.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 7, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> About time they tasted their own medicine. At least AW has the composure and grace to face the media.
> Redcafe is bordering on racism right now towards the ref.



did I just read composure?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes so? You can see Wenger is pissed but he never loses control.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 7, 2013)

rather have my manager give a miss to such idiotic media than to face them and then talk out of his arse at times, like AW did in that Bayern presser.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## XTerminator (Mar 8, 2013)

^ 

*metrouk2.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/ay_105473024.jpg?w=650#038;h=400


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2013)

Now hold on Liverpool, you twats.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2013)

2-2. Great fightback.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 11, 2013)

coutinho is turning out to be an excellent buy...what a player he is...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2013)

[youtube]TriKiUrHjvQ[/youtube]

Class.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 11, 2013)

^^ I have to accept,that was really shameful.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol...wtf...


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 13, 2013)

Barcelona 4-0 Milan. Now that is what you call a comeback.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Mar 13, 2013)

Now that's called "one hell of a performance"....
Too bad I wasn't able to see it...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 14, 2013)

credit to arsenal...tried hard but still couldn't make it...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2013)

Didn't think this team had it in them. Must carry this defensive performance to the PL.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 14, 2013)

Vermaelen out, surely.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 14, 2013)

He should have been dropped for the first leg too. I would sell either him or Mertesacker in the Summer and bring in a top defender.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2013)

As always, Arses can only perform when they've got nothing to lose, no pressure. Wenger out?

==============



			
				Noori Shaheen said:
			
		

> But I have left Brendan Rodgers, thank God



*www.football365.com/news/21554/8564871/Sahin-Thanks-God-For-Exit


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 15, 2013)

Malaga v Borussia Dortmund; Real Madrid v Galatasaray; PSG v Barcelona; Bayern Munich v Juventus.

Chelsea v Rubin Kazan; Tottenham Hotspur v FC Basel; Fenerbahce v Lazio; Benfica v Newcastle United.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 15, 2013)

Long trip to Russia....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 16, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Long trip to Russia....



First leg at home right...finish them off there... ...Russia is a pain to travel & play in...


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2013)

lol, I scored a free kick from half line. Two meters from the left outside line and two meters in the opponent's half from the half line. It went straight in dipping over the keeper and was an equalizer against the best team of the college. Then I became keeper for the penalty shoot-out. My penalty got saved but I saved/they missed penalties and we won.  Into the final now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 16, 2013)

ico said:


> lol, I scored a free kick from half line. Two meters from the left outside line and two meters in the opponent's half from the half line. It went straight in dipping over the keeper and was an equalizer against the best team of the college. Then I became keeper for the penalty shoot-out. My penalty got saved but I saved/they missed penalties and we won.  Into the final now.



Good one!! You still play, I see. I had to quit to earn my daily bread.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 16, 2013)

The march to the 4th place is well and truly on. Genuinely good performance today when you look at the team.

Won't mind if the Mancs seal it before our game. Rather give them a half hearted guard of honour than watch them celebrate the title at our place.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> [youtube]TriKiUrHjvQ[/youtube]
> 
> Class.



it was intentional , which was disappointing. but how easily torres went down. players  today go down really easily to make the most of it.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 17, 2013)

will need us beating City, which is possible, but tough. Still a guard of honour for RvP at the Emirates is just


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh when the wheels. Come falling off
Oh when the wheels come falling off
I want to be stood there laughing
When the wheels come falling off

The wanky Tottenham Hotspur went to Rome to see the pope! And this is what he said:'F*CK OFF!


----------



## Krow (Mar 17, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Oh when the wheels. Come falling off
> Oh when the wheels come falling off
> I want to be stood there laughing
> When the wheels come falling off
> ...


 I don't see any disaster, club in crisis stories for Spurs. Wonder why.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 17, 2013)

typical spurs.....


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 18, 2013)

they're still 7 pts ahead of Arsenal right?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 18, 2013)

^ Nope, just 4 points, having played a game more than Arsenal and Chelsea.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, provided Arsenal don't cock up too


----------



## Krow (Mar 20, 2013)

XTerminator said:


> Yeah, provided Arsenal don't cock up too


It's not on our crest for sure.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 20, 2013)

Krow said:


> It's not on our crest for sure.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 25, 2013)

This Thread is full of epl fans ...


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 26, 2013)

I really know ur inner talent and ambition about football 





ico said:


> lol, I scored a free kick from half line. Two meters from the left outside line and two meters in the opponent's half from the half line. It went straight in dipping over the keeper and was an equalizer against the best team of the college. Then I became keeper for the penalty shoot-out. My penalty got saved but I saved/they missed penalties and we won.  Into the final now.


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 27, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/lrIpVRq.gif

Suarez being Suarez


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2013)

International break sucks.


----------



## Krow (Mar 28, 2013)

Nobody cares about WC qualifiers or international football. End this farce!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, Diaby has torn his ACL and is out for 8-9 months. I am not a fan of his but this is really sad. Probably the end of his career.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2013)

"Sunderland AFC have confirmed the appointment of Paolo Di Canio as Head Coach on a two and a half year deal."

This is going to be fun.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2013)

1-0. Semifinals.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2013)

The referee cost the match. The penalty should have been awarded in the first half.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 1, 2013)

Van Piss


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Apr 3, 2013)

Ba What a goal 
Boring match apart from that though


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2013)

Ebowie facing Madrid in CL QF tonight


----------



## Baker (Apr 5, 2013)

Guys what happenend  to this thread , this was the most happening thread till some time back.....

Now i cant see any updates.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 5, 2013)

^ Everything's a bit dull now. The PL title is done and dusted, CL has pretty meh matchups and nobody really cares about the Europa League.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 5, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Everything's a bit dull now. The PL title is done and dusted, CL has pretty meh matchups and nobody really cares about the Europa League.



Lol...summed it up well...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2013)

Meh, chimpy got stretchered off but apparently will be fit soon enough.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 6, 2013)

*i.huffpost.com/gen/1072727/original.jpg

i get the whole blue thing...but this pic is downright creepy esp ba..who looks like he is gonna take your soul...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 6, 2013)

ok. ba looks real scary.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 6, 2013)

very impressed with southampton off late..seems to be going off rader...very promising team this, if they maintain this consistency...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2013)

Huge win that with 10 men. Time for Spurs to get the sh1ts


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2013)

Caught the second half, the referee was on their side. But after the red card, we were so bad. Fabianski lumps a goal kick, WBA players head tennis it to midfield, pass to Lukaku, cross to Arsenal defender. This passage of play was repeated 283 times after the red card.  Rosicky was fantastic, won us the game with a couple of goals and an off-the-line clearance. Gervinho's dribble for the first goal was great too. Why can't he be more consistent?



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ok. ba looks real scary.



Yeah, a bit like Ashutosh Rana in the film Sangharsh.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2013)

So far so good. Hope I haven't posted it too early.


----------



## Krow (Apr 7, 2013)

Spurs-Everton draw was the best result for us. Two points behind Spurs with a game in hand means it's game on! I expect Chelsea to win though.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Third!! 
And with a game in hand over Spuds.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

Unreal finish in Dortmund vs. Malaga.

Ebou scored vs. Madrid - Get the fvck in!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Two brilliant games!!! Real Madrid and Dortmund (what a game) through to the semifinals. 

Drogba - what a goal!! Still got it!!
Eboue - thunderbasturk!!
Sneijder - still classy!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BHcAesgCEAEJGmN.jpg:large


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2013)

^ A small village in Germany?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 10, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BHcAesgCEAEJGmN.jpg:large



HOLY JESUS CHRIST..Pawns everyone in england...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Interesting games today as well. Who will go through?


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2013)

Real and Barca would collapse without Ronaldo and Messi. Messi's just come on as a substitute and lifted the team without even doing much. Reminds me of Theirry Henry. Good old days...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 11, 2013)

Two teams from Germany and two from Spain in the semis.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 11, 2013)

i am rooting for the german teams....enough of spanish teams...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 11, 2013)

Barcelona without Messi = An average team.
I hate it when Fabregas plays in that position (He also did that in Euro 2012).


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 12, 2013)

Made hard work of it but through to the semis. 

ONE TEAM in EUROPE!! 

======

BASEL it is. 

Bayern vs Barca in big ears cup. Should be a good one, Barca could get knocked out.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm expecting both Bayern and Barca to rush to Chelsea for tips and strategies before the next cup tie


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 13, 2013)

^ Long time, no see on TDF!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2013)

Krow said:


> Real and Barca would collapse without Ronaldo and Messi.



+1
Similar thing happened when Balotelli came on for City and they came back to defeat QPR with injury time goals to won the cup.
Although it remains as a sad memory for a United fan


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 14, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Long time, no see on TDF!!



Yeah, going back to my roots 

Honestly, Twitter has become such a clusterfvck right now I think I'll go back to using forums for my daily dose of news and tech. ico and co have made things a whole lot smoother here compared to when I left a few years ago.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2013)

lol Twitter.

Some people don't like shooting games because they have shooting. lol.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2013)

Close miss by Chelsea to eqaulise. They have the momentum now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 14, 2013)

Chris Foy does it again. Utter tosspot. Although partly our fault for letting the game pass by for 60 minutes.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2013)

^ unlucky.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 14, 2013)

Shame there is no 3rd place playoff.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 14, 2013)

^ Although there is a fourth place trophy.


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2013)

Chelsea could still become the first team to win both CL and Europa League.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 15, 2013)

^ But the fixture congestion could screw up our chances for a top-4 finish.


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2013)

Disastrous season for Chelsea to be honest. Last year's squad was not improved at all. Signings did not add depth to squad and chasing seven trophies exposed that horribly. Even now, you guys can win Europa League and finish top 4. Your fate is in your own hands as of now.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 16, 2013)

Krow said:


> Disastrous season for Chelsea to be honest. Last year's squad was not improved at all. Signings did not add depth to squad and chasing seven trophies exposed that horribly. Even now, you guys can win Europa League and finish top 4. Your fate is in your own hands as of now.



I kinda hoped Chelsea wouldnt win the Champions League. Because only then would the long-term problems facing the squad would be addressed. The squad then was old, completely mismanaged and had created a rift involving the coach with the players (top players like Lampard and Cole included). We finished 6th in the league, and rightly so. We couldnt handle the grit needed to take on a resurgent Tottenham and then, a well spirited Citeh.

We won the CL though (luckily so, that was one helluva night I'll be honest) so instead of fixing issues, the management decided to ignore them completely. And threw money at it, hoping it would go away. Because "why fix something that isnt broken?" just like how Ancelotti did the double in his first year in-charge, and again ignored the problems the squad faced then. (which Chelsea has been facing for close to 4 years now, no squad depth. At all. Ever since Scolari sold all the fringe players Mourinho had, which was 3 players for every position) RDM was a lucky man to win the CL and the FA Cup, and by no means a master tactician or charismatic persona. He just stroked the egos of the older players, and it paid off when he took over immediately (Lampard and Cole started more games, Terry brought back right after injury)

The squad now has no depth. Completely reliant on Mata in every single game. Hazard and Oscar have worn out. Azpi is showing signs of tiredness. Ba and Torres havent clicked because the midfield, talented as it may be, has been playing game after game since August last year, and is completely burned out.

Yet the fans will be fickle about it, and blame FSW. I hate him too, but he isnt the problem. I expected a trophyless season this year since I wanted it to be a transitional phase, with the squad coming of age and showing some depth. But none of that has happened.

Instead, we have a bunch of tired legs which have to play close to 10 more games. And win every one.


----------



## Krow (Apr 17, 2013)

Pretty much sums it up. Mata is probably making the difference nearly every game. 

Two points dropped against Everton. Oh well, must win the next one.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 17, 2013)

Pfttt. Aguero apologizes to Luiz. - We Ain't Got No History



			
				@aguerosergiokun said:
			
		

> I've contacted @DavidLuiz_4 and apologized for what happened during the match. It was an impulse reaction that shouldn't have happened.



Luiz replied:



			
				@DavidLuiz_4 said:
			
		

> Thank you @aguerosergiokun for a demonstration of character. We get to know great man and athletes this way.



Aye, so the player says he did something that was wrong and apologizes, but the ref didn't think so. Nor did the FA. 

=========

David Moyes owns Wenger. 

Asked whether he saw the incident between Wilshere and Mirallas at half-time, Moyes responded:


			
				David Moyes said:
			
		

> Did you see it? I didn't either. 'Didn't see it'. I know somebody who says that quite a lot.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 21, 2013)

FA are tools really...So 2 good games today...

wtf...why was sturridge even on bench...


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2013)

What the actual ..... Suarez bit Ivanovic. Ban the cannibal! Come FA, show some spine!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 21, 2013)

Absolute awful day if Chelsea win here. Had both of them dropping points today.

Fukin get in there! 2-2


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahaha! Looooool. Excellent result for us.

Well Cech should have saved that one. He did a Reina.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 22, 2013)

Suarez has issued an apology. Bring back King Kenny


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 22, 2013)

> I'm sad for what happened this afternoon, I apologize Ivanovic and all football world for my inexcusable behaviour. I'm so sorry about it!!





> I've just spoken to Ivanovic on the phone and I could apologise directly to him. Thanks for accepting.



yeah he messed up alright...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

God I love Sewerage.

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/6175/ise6p0lc8bbf0.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 22, 2013)

that was a moment of stupidity by him...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 22, 2013)

^ He has previous. Not for nothing was he called The Cannibal of Ajax.

Meh. Still can't wait for this season to end.


----------



## Krow (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd love to go through a season that doesn't have me worried about CL qualification till the last day. Too much tension till the last minute. 

Of course I mean a season in which we secure qualification by this stage. Not one in which we don't qualify.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 22, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ He has previous. Not for nothing was he called The Cannibal of Ajax.
> 
> Meh. Still can't wait for this season to end.



He doesn't really have to do all this tbh..he is such a gifted footballer...i am worried now that we may lose him...so now he is the cannibal of anfield then??


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 22, 2013)

As a Liverpool fan I'm not sure whether to cry, laugh or hang my head in shame. This guy..... why on earth does he do this kind of stuff? His reputation as a diver is somewhat undeserved at the moment, but things like this have no place in the civilized world, let alone on a football field. I don't even know if even a 6 month ban will set him straight or not; he appears to have some sort of psychotic streak.

He's the best player in the red shirt by a mile, and arguably the best in the league aswell, but after this... he's already brought a LOT of bad rep to the club, and I'm not sure if I want to see him at Anfield anymore. 

On a lighter note though, a copypasta from CNN:


			
				iceaxdave said:
			
		

> There once was a Liverpool 'baller,
> Who went against one who was taller.
> Such impetuous youth
> Did sink in his tooth
> To make him just a bit smaller!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BIeOnbxCQAAcYAx.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2013)

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/6023/297503870376669.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2013)

RvP winning the title means extra cash as add on payments.

Get in ?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> RvP winning the title means extra cash as add on payments.
> 
> Get in ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2013)

Arses to give a guard of honour to RVP and co. The look of vindication on RVP's face as his former teammates are still scrapping for 4th place qualification while he parades as a title-winner... 
This I gotta see.


----------



## Krow (Apr 23, 2013)

Have Bayern signed Gotze for 37m euros? What the...............................................................................


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Krow said:


> Have Bayern signed Gotze for 37m euros? What the...............................................................................



HUH??What??Where?

looked up to this news...most of the media papers are rehashing this story from BILD...Not sure how reliable BILD is...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2013)

Krow said:


> Have Bayern signed Gotze for 37m euros? What the...............................................................................



It's in Bild - Germany's version of Sun. Still, it's a possibility.

=================

DORTMUND have just CONFIRMED THE TRANSFER OF GOETZE TO BAYERN!!!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> It's in Bild - Germany's version of Sun. Still, it's a possibility.
> 
> =================
> 
> DORTMUND have just CONFIRMED THE TRANSFER OF GOETZE TO BAYERN!!!!!



wait for real??HOLY ****...



> Borussia Dortmund confirm that Mario Gotze wants to leave for Bayern Munich, but that they are yet to receive an offer for him.


this is what ESPN are reporting


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 23, 2013)

Throws a wrench in Dortmund's CL campaign. Chelsea-esque move from Bayern.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Borussia Dortmund have confirmed that Mario Gotze is set to make a summer switch to Bayern Munich


Done...but seriously wtf...i thought the likes of arsenal/Utd would have made the move but bayern...exceptional talent he is no doubt...

dortmund may go down with lewadonski and hummels too leaving..


----------



## Krow (Apr 23, 2013)

Bayern are now officially the best team in the world. How much cash do they have? 40m for Martinez, 37 for Gotze....


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2013)

The only team in Bundesliga which I like is Dortmund. This is very sad to see.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 23, 2013)

ico said:


> The only team in Bundesliga which I like is Dortmund. This is very sad to see.



+1..same here...



Krow said:


> Bayern are now officially the best team in the world. How much cash do they have? 40m for Martinez, 37 for Gotze....



but they have a lot of their own club money..so its good..maybe arsenal can take a few lessons...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Throws a wrench in Dortmund's CL campaign. Chelsea-esque move from Bayern.



We love you too! 



Ronnie11 said:


> but they have a lot of their own club money..so its good..maybe arsenal can take a few lessons...



But then they'll have nothing to cry about and throw a hissy fit.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> But then they'll have nothing to cry about and throw a hissy fit.



BWAHAHAHAHAHA.....  

ahh damn looks like the suarez saga wont end..ivanovic apparently did not accept the apology...


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 24, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where to see live stream UCL semifinal. Googled but links are not working


----------



## Krow (Apr 24, 2013)

myp2p.bz


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for reply, seriously, one more help, Shall i install that software?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, we didn't do half bad vs. Bayern it seems.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 24, 2013)

one of the worst performance by barca ever...they were outclassed...

alexis sanchez is highly overrated IMO...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Can anyone tell me where to see live stream UCL semifinal. Googled but links are not working


Firstrowsports.eu


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 24, 2013)

dont see barca coming back after this **** performance..bayern munich deserves it...really good to watch this...Might win the UCL afterall...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 24, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> one of the worst performance by barca ever...they were outclassed...
> alexis sanchez is highly overrated IMO...



Barcelona were really bad against PSG in the 2nd leg too, tonight even worse, Messi was probably not 100% fit.

btw who does Gotze replace in Bayern Munich ?


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2013)

How did we defeat the same Bayern Munich team in Germany without Wilshere and Podolski?

I was expecting them to get thrashed but they demolished Barca?

Dortmund to win the CL for me.


----------



## Krow (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm also supporting Dortmund, although they are the underdogs here. Two of Bayern's goals were terrible refereeing decisions. But then Barcelona have had many of those go their way over the past few years. So, they should stop whining.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Apr 24, 2013)

Add to that a couple of handballs inside the box in the first half courtsey Pique and Sanchez - got away with them


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2013)

^ Bayern could have had 3 handball calls go in their favour, but they didn't. Bayern vs Madrid in the final for me.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 24, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Barcelona were really bad against PSG in the 2nd leg too, tonight even worse, Messi was probably not 100% fit.
> 
> btw who does Gotze replace in Bayern Munich ?



dont see barca coming back after this..afterall munich are not milan... 
been wondering this too..who will gotze replace..their midfield is packed...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2013)

^ They'll probably sell a few.

===============

Suarez banned for 10 games.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 24, 2013)

Funny as fvck but batten down your e-hatches.



			
				RAWK said:
			
		

> Looks like the FA did what 10 Downing Street asked. Anyone know an email address at FIFA to highlight political interference. I'm sure Sepp would like to suspend England from international football.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 25, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Funny as fvck but batten down your e-hatches.



Didn't get this...explain pls...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2013)

What is going on in these semis? Though Madrid are not out of it yet.



Ronnie11 said:


> Didn't get this...explain pls...



Liverpool fans on the internet are pretty angry right now, so better not to mess with them.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 25, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> What is going on in these semis? Though Madrid are not out of it yet.


Don't think Real  will come back from 1-4.  Dortmund were too good.


----------



## Krow (Apr 25, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Bayern could have had 3 handball calls go in their favour, but they didn't. Bayern vs Madrid in the final for me.



Why Madrid? They are another disgusting team. Dortmund are what team spirit is all about. Go BVB! 

Very sad that both Gotze and Lewandowski will leave in the summer.


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2013)

Was the only Dortmund fan among a huge crowd of Madrid fans in hostel. Ecstatic.


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2013)

Amazing.

*i.minus.com/iIE3EVRRgSv0A.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2013)

Krow said:


> Why Madrid? They are another disgusting team. Dortmund are what team spirit is all about. Go BVB!



It was just a prediction. Dortmund are nice. I used to play as Dortmund a lot in FIFA when they had Rosicky and Alex Frei etc.


----------



## Krow (Apr 25, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> It was just a prediction. Dortmund are nice. I used to play as Dortmund a lot in FIFA when they had Rosicky and Alex Frei etc.



I want to buy BVB T-shirts. Such an awesome club to support.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 25, 2013)

Krow said:


> I want to buy BVB T-shirts. Such an awesome club to support.



Second that...have looked around..some of the sellers have not even heard of this club...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2013)

ico said:


> Amazing.
> 
> *i.minus.com/iIE3EVRRgSv0A.gif


Was great when they sat down there for a few minutes to fill their eyes.



Kl@w-24 said:


> It was just a prediction. Dortmund are nice. I used to play as Dortmund a lot in FIFA when they had Rosicky and Alex Frei etc.



Fun fact. Paul Lambert was their DM when they won the CL, doing a job on the likes of Zidane.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 26, 2013)

was thinking...if Chelsea win the Europa league, Will Rafa Benitez get to stay and continue through the next seasons like RDM...or is he still gone?


----------



## lovedonator (Apr 26, 2013)

^Nah,he is going no matter what he does. He said in an interview that 'the work I have done at Chelsea will put me in a good light when I look for a new job next season'.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Fun fact. Paul Lambert was their DM when they won the CL, doing a job on the likes of Zidane.



Ah, yes, I've heard that one. To think the club almost went bust because of financial mismanagement.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 27, 2013)

Suarez


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 27, 2013)

i think there was just no hope of getting anything out of an appeal...still before it turns out to be an another mess of a situation,i hope this case ends here...


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 28, 2013)

How many of those yellows are really yellows? 

Hahaha Sagna


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 28, 2013)

This game had a draw written all over it but we should have won after that start.

On to Wigan and Newcastle.


----------



## XTerminator (Apr 28, 2013)

Sagna shouldn't be on the pitch, anyway, point gained for Arsenal.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 29, 2013)

Record points total secure for another season, points dropped by both norf lahndun clubs. Good day overall.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 1, 2013)

i reckon chelsea have sealed the third spot now..battle will be for 4th spot

*www1.skysports.com/football/news/20876/8680593/Jamie-Carragher-joins-Sky-Sports-for-2013-14-season


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 1, 2013)

Noone's watching tonight's UCL match?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2013)

Madrid need one more! Sh1t is going down here.

Dortmund hang on. That was a fun 10 min spell.

So we have the first finalist. Cue hoard of 'hipsters' claiming to be BvB fans who were supporting Madrid and Barca last month.


----------



## TheSloth (May 1, 2013)

Why people here hate Madrid? Here Few pages back someone said "Madrid is another disgusting club". Why?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2013)

Quality broadcasting at the end by ITV  Just as he was getting ready to spill the beans they cut him.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 1, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Quality broadcasting at the end by ITV  Just as he was getting ready to spill the beans they cut him.




ITV guys are legends....Lol at the end it sounded as if the itv guy wanted to go to the toilet or something..


----------



## Krow (May 1, 2013)

Yeah! Madrid can go to hell. Dirty Spanish divers and clowns are out. Good night.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2013)

All German final, then? Or can Barcelona spring a surprise?


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 1, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> All German final, then? Or can Barcelona spring a surprise?



no way barca are pulling this off...if it happens, then balotelli will offer his gf to barca...


----------



## ico (May 1, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> So we have the first finalist. Cue hoard of 'hipsters' claiming to be BvB fans who were supporting Madrid and Barca last month.


yeah. A lot are popping up in my hostel.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2013)

Barca won't reach the final. Topping Bayern Munichs 4-0 is just about impossible for them


----------



## Krow (May 1, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> i reckon chelsea have sealed the third spot now..battle will be for 4th spot
> 
> Jamie Carragher joins the Sky Sports team for the 2013/14 season | Sky Sports



Don't be so sure. Their next two matches are against United and Spurs. It's never over until it's over.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2013)

My money is on Bayern. With an away goal, Barca might have had a chance but winning by five clear goals is out of their reach. Also, I think that Munich will quite comfortably win the final.


----------



## TheSloth (May 1, 2013)

No one answered my question. I won't fight and all, just want to know what madrid did to gain so many haters here? I don't know history of madird.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> No one answered my question. I won't fight and all, just want to know what madrid did to gain so many haters here? I don't know history of madird.



Spending loads of money to achieve success, some of it given by Spanish Government and banks, sacking successful managers, planting stories in papers, blatantly tapping up transfer targets,players happy to cheat their way to win etc.


----------



## XTerminator (May 1, 2013)

Mou is off to Chelsea surely, then?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2013)

XTerminator said:


> Mou is off to Chelsea surely, then?



Sure hope so.


----------



## TheSloth (May 1, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Spending loads of money to achieve success, some of it given by Spanish Government and banks, sacking successful managers, planting stories in papers, blatantly tapping up transfer targets,players happy to cheat their way to win etc.



Wokay...thank you...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2013)

A Robben goal and Pique OG. Can't get more embarassing than this 

Bayern have been the most dominant team in the CL in the last 2 years.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2013)

lol 

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/1.JPG


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 2, 2013)

Lots of new Beyurn Myooneech and Dortmoond fans to be expected. Even though 80% of them won't be able to pronounce the players' names properly.
Marco Riyoos anyone?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2013)

This is the most exciting CL final for quite some time IMO. Although I'll watch firmly as a neutral, only one team for me.
 Our support might not be as great as Dortmund and our football not as good as Bayern but we are the mighty AFC


----------



## jasku (May 2, 2013)

I agree, quite an exciting CL indeed, without the usual favorites making it. This just has to be Dortmund's year, with the run they are having, the manner in which they made it to the semis, you have to back them, no doubt who the favorites are, but just feel this is BVB's year, have to confess though for the last 2 years have been backing Madrid to win the CL, simply cause of Jose, more so cause Barca were hammering Arsenal.


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2013)

yeah. BvB is unbeaten till now. If they win, first team to have unbeaten season in UCL?
if bayern wins, it will be like, "we stopped their undefeated streak"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 2, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> yeah. BvB is unbeaten till now. If they win, first team to have unbeaten season in UCL?
> if bayern wins, it will be like, "we stopped their undefeated streak"



Not unbeaten. They lost at the Bernabeu.

===========

Final, baby.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BJcIYRPCYAEuWCG.jpg:large


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 5, 2013)

good ucl fight going on...ahh derby tom...lets kick some evertonian ass.. 



Kl@w-24 said:


> Lots of new Beyurn Myooneech and Dortmoond fans to be expected. Even though 80% of them won't be able to pronounce the players' names properly.
> Marco Riyoos anyone?


my only problem is how do u distinguish such people..personally i have been a fan of dortmund since they won the bundesliga...very good side/attitude etc..so am i part of this circle too??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2013)

Ja baby!! 

David Luiz, you beauty.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2013)

Cheers Utd. Fvcking cvnts.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 5, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> my only problem is how do u distinguish such people..personally i have been a fan of dortmund since they won the bundesliga...very good side/attitude etc..so am i part of this circle too??



You can admire them, sure, but if someone says they were fans of Dortmund before it was cool... You know what to do then.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 7, 2013)

Bayer chief tips Schurrle to join Chelsea - ESPN FC

Seen him a couple of times and he is impressive, one of the reasons why leverkusen is high up the table...would be a steal tbh...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2013)

*i.minus.com/iQceE45AkDmUE.gif


----------



## TheSloth (May 8, 2013)

^I never understood what kind of foul is this. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 8, 2013)

^^
^may be the outfield player backpassed the ball to goalkeeper, he should not pick it up only he can pass or shoot, if he picks it up its a freekick inside penalty box.


----------



## TheSloth (May 8, 2013)

@scudmissile007: thank you. is it may be or you are sure?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2013)

^ A goalkeeper cannot pick up the ball from a backpass. Indirect freekick from the spot where the offence was committed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2013)

Some big stories today about Alex Ferguson's possible retirement and Arsenal striking English football's biggest kit deal with Puma as is being reported by The Mirror.


----------



## TheSloth (May 8, 2013)

thank you @scudmissile007, @Kl@w-24


----------



## jasku (May 8, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Some big stories today about Alex Ferguson's possible retirement and Arsenal striking English football's biggest kit deal with Puma as is being reported by The Mirror.



Dude, that is an interesting piece of news, the Arsenal deal, we have struck a couple big deals, lets how much Wenger spends this summer. First priority would be sealing the CL spot.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 8, 2013)

Holy sh1t! Ferguson has announced retirement.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2013)

Bloody hell!!!

Sir Alex Ferguson retires as Manchester United manager | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2013)

#ThankYouSirAlex


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2013)

Fergie’s 
Last home defeat: Chelsea
Last FA Cup defeat: Chelsea 
Last League Cup defeat: Chelsea
Last shield defeat: Chelsea

======

Surely that means Mourinho is off to Utd, then?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 8, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/0OviR2I.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2013)

^ Wha... again???


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 8, 2013)

Mourinho going to united unlikely but any thing can happen.Puma deal isn't officially announced if it is then a hell of a deal. SAF really a smart guy.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 8, 2013)

Looks like it's Moyes, after all.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 8, 2013)

wtf...he actually retired...i thought i would retire in my life before he does... ...
Is moyes confirmed?


----------



## XTerminator (May 8, 2013)

Gutted, to say the least.


----------



## Krow (May 8, 2013)

Farewell Fergie. Probably the most successful manager of all time. Hats off to him for sticking to one club in an era of mercenaries. Only Wenger matched him in terms of prolonged success, and would have continued to do so if not for our stadium shift and financial restraints. Best wishes.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2013)

Wouldn't mind a managerial circus there going forward.

1-0 chavs
Get in there you beautiful twat Oscar!



> I feel cheap now. Perfect mindset for supporting Chelsea.


----------



## Krow (May 9, 2013)

It's 2-1 to Chelsea and Spurs look jaded. Dembele and Sandro's injuries have pushed them back.

Spurs bringing on a 12-year-old. 

Fantastic goal by Sigurdsson. Adebayor at last does something useful.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2013)

It is Torres who should be announcing retirement.

*www.redcafe.net/f6/moyes-succeed-ferguson-anyone-74640/index99.html

Reminds me of LFC's reaction to Hodgson which the Mancs love to use as a stick to beat them with.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2013)

I thought Diaby already retired and they roll him out onto the pitch every year so people don't get suspicious.


----------



## Krow (May 10, 2013)

Diaby has had a much bigger impact to our season than Torres has to yours.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 10, 2013)

^ Yeah, he has consistently flattered to deceive. Can't have a bigger impact than that. 
Torres has provided assists and even scored 20 goals in all competitions. You'd be lucky if Diaby can make 20 appearances in a season for you.


----------



## lovedonator (May 10, 2013)

Martin Samuel - David Moyes is right for Manchester United | Mail Online

Very well written article. Must read.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2013)

Super Frank 203. 

Top four confirmed.


----------



## ico (May 11, 2013)

Lampard delivers when needed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/SxvLs3h.jpg

True legend.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2013)

Haha get in there Wigan! Story of the season for me.

Fvcking shame that it's our 4th spot or their PL hopes on Tuesday.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2013)

Wigan played brilliantly today, thoroughly deserved their victory. McManaman was excellent.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 12, 2013)

so does now lampard get an extension???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2013)

^ Only Roman can answer that. 

=========

WATFORD are through to the playoff finals after a brilliant game!! Go Zola & Chalobah!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2013)

Just end this top 4 shite this week. Can't take another WBA like last season.

Edit: Adams sent off. Fvcking cvnt.


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 12, 2013)

i think both manchester clubs will have new managers at the start of next season.
BBC Sport - Roberto Mancini: Man City set to bring in Manuel Pellegrini


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2013)

Would be mildly funny if Utd lose this.


----------



## .jRay. (May 12, 2013)

GGMU... Sir alex! Farewell.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2013)

Boos for wooney 
Classy speech from SAF though, it has to be said.

Oh and fvck off RVP


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 12, 2013)

They've all won a medal, they've all won a meeedaaaaal!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 12, 2013)

Fergus confirms Rooney's transfer request. Be interesting to see how he hands this situation over to Moyes.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Oh and fvck off RVP



*pbs.twimg.com/media/BKFQTeKCUAAZHNI.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (May 13, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BKFQTeKCUAAZHNI.jpg



*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41651000/jpg/_41651232_title98.jpg

Almunia's double penalty save followed by goal at the other end fto send Watford to the finals.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 14, 2013)

Mancini Sacked !!! According to Goal.com


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BKLDdOTCQAAWg13.jpg

What a sight


----------



## axes2t2 (May 14, 2013)

Mancini to Monaco then ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2013)

^ With Falcao.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 14, 2013)

ridiculous decision..should have given him more time...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2013)

All trophy winning managers from last season are gone


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2013)

Wenger's got a lifetime contract by that logic.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2013)

That was an hour of torture. All about GD now thankfully.


----------



## Krow (May 15, 2013)

4-1 it is then. Great win! Wigan down.

Anything can happen on the final day. Tricky fixtures all around. Us against Newcastle away, Spurs against Di Canio's Sunderland and Chelski against Moyes' Everton.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 15, 2013)

wigan deserved it..have forgotten how many times they managed to get themselves out of relegation...still prefer wigan over stoke anyday...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2013)

Rio Fartinand has "retired" from being "not picked for England". 

====== Classic Panini Stickers!! =======

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Sport/Pix/pictures/2013/5/14/1368552453955/stickers-from-Old-School--009.jpg*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Sport/Pix/pictures/2013/5/14/1368552456212/stickers-from-Old-School--010.jpg*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Sport/Pix/pictures/2013/5/14/1368552470802/stickers-from-Old-School--016.jpg*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Sport/Pix/pictures/2013/5/14/1368552443928/stickers-from-Old-School--004.jpg


----------



## ico (May 15, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Wenger's got a lifetime contract by that logic.


that really made me chuckle.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 15, 2013)

What's the worst that can happen if Arsenal finish 5th,except the obvious ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2013)

Great vintage sticker collection!!

Friday Flashback: 20 Magnificent Assorted Vintage Football Stickers

Other volumes (1-32) at the bottom of the page. 

==========

You MUST know these two:

*www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/panenka.png*www.whoateallthepies.tv/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/bosman.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 16, 2013)

Mourinho in barca clothes??What the hell...When??

think chelsea are goofing up their substitutions..85 minutes and no substitutions...moses should have come on long time ago... 

Lampard is still class...what a shot...

Thats it then..RAFA THE LEGEND is now confirmed... ...5 years contract on the way now..chelsea are the champions...

only a mata of time before terry comes and claims the cup too...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2013)

John Terry appears fully kitted  



> Only at Chelsea could you get a different European-cup-winning dead man walking manager two years in a row


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 16, 2013)

Only at Accountants FC can a manager sell his best player to direct rivals each year, scramble to a 4th place finish and be offered a job for life. Now fvck off. 

*CHAMPIONS OF EUROPE (2nd tier). *

Hey! Look! It's John Terry, #UEFARegulationsWanker.


----------



## Krow (May 16, 2013)

it's funny how you have to type out a retort every time. Just enjoy the trophy, screw haters from Twitter.


----------



## ico (May 16, 2013)

Rafa the hero.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 16, 2013)

Krow said:


> it's funny how you have to type out a retort every time. Just enjoy the trophy, screw haters from Twitter.



Can't help it. I need to have the last word. 



ico said:


> Rafa the hero.



He's done well, considering the circumstances. As he stood on the pitch with the trophy, the Chelsea fans actually applauded him.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 16, 2013)

Lampard deserves an extension.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 16, 2013)

*media.tumblr.com/35aa2fff9747402b889cd652fab1d905/tumblr_inline_mmuxiiTRTW1qz4rgp.gif




axes2t2 said:


> Lampard deserves an extension.



He's got it, I think. He mentioned in the post-game interview (the one where they run around after the players) that it's going well.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 16, 2013)

Rafa deserves an extension... 

Lol terry jokes all over twitter now...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 16, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Lol terry jokes all over twitter now...



Recycling the ones from a year ago. Meh .


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 16, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Recycling the ones from a year ago. Meh .



Yeah i agree but he reminds us all of his jokes from last year...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 16, 2013)

^ It's a UEFA regulation, nothing he can do about it. Shrek & Lindegaard also turned up in full kit for the PL trophy. Lindegaard even wore gloves. But hey, it's ManYoo so let's gloss over that. It's not even surprising or funny any more.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Recycling the ones from a year ago. Meh .



TBF he rehashed his act from last year too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 16, 2013)

^ UEFA regulations. Read up.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 16, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ It's a UEFA regulation, nothing he can do about it. Shrek & Lindegaard also turned up in full kit for the PL trophy. Lindegaard even wore gloves. But hey, it's ManYoo so let's gloss over that. It's not even surprising or funny any more.



Dude...just so you know..i am kidding..cmon you guys have to admit its funny he does it twice...didn't see man utd trophy celebration or anything...couldn't care really..dude who is glossing over utd...Its just terry is an easy target thats all..and a funny one at that...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 16, 2013)

^ I know re. 
He doesn't do himself any favours. I'm just hoping he wore the kit in an ironic sort fo way.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 16, 2013)

I thought you would have realised by now that he is a glory hunting cvnt who also happens to be a racist and wife shagger.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 16, 2013)

^ We're stuck with him.


----------



## ico (May 16, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ It's a UEFA regulation, nothing he can do about it. Shrek & Lindegaard also turned up in full kit for the PL trophy. Lindegaard even wore gloves. But hey, it's ManYoo so let's gloss over that. It's not even surprising or funny any more.


tbh whenever John Terry does anything, you should see the funny side of it. Has got nothing to do with Chelsea though. He is somehow hated by everyone.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2013)

ico said:


> tbh whenever John Terry does anything, you should see the funny side of it. Has got nothing to do with Chelsea though. He is somehow hated by everyone.



Hmm... I think that's the only way. He's probably off this season or the next.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 17, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BKavKEgCcAASlOC.jpg
A Chav fan in The Standard nails it.

From his presser


> Wenger confirms they are confident of signing Sanogo. 'It's advanced, but not done. He's a big talent.'


----------



## axes2t2 (May 17, 2013)

Beckham announced retirement.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 17, 2013)

Who is sanogo?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2013)

^ I thought it was Boubacar Sanogo. Turned out to be someone else.


----------



## Krow (May 17, 2013)

Apparently Yaya Sanogo is a beast on Football Manager.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 17, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Who is sanogo?


That's what everyone is asking


----------



## ico (May 17, 2013)

Krow said:


> Apparently Yaya Sanogo is a beast on Football Manager.


yeah, he is. Along with Romelu Lukaku. They both won me the European Cup with Real Zaragoza.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2013)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/17/article-2326050-19D4CE5E000005DC-270_306x423.jpg

Song vs Peekay.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 17, 2013)

News of the day
*www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football...lans-car-after-pigs-head-prank-backfires.html


> Kenwyne Jones smashes Stoke teammate's windscreen after discovering a pig's head in his locker


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2013)

^ Here's what Robert Huth had to say about that:

*twitter.com/robert_huth/status/335442340498001920

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/huth_zps1ae694cb.png



======

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BKiCVwJCcAA0xue.jpg

Classy.

========

David Luiz takes Benny & Nando for a drive:


----------



## Krow (May 19, 2013)

Beckham leaves the pitch in tears.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BKk5ENMCUAIMDPp.jpg


----------



## lovedonator (May 19, 2013)

Beckham  Childhood Hero.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2013)

*d3fsqtc6sy2z27.cloudfront.net/uploads/711c69163b42359c0f1a02a6da5e4750_large

Messi.... Two goals, one shot.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 19, 2013)

Arsenal: Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs, Arteta, Ramsey, Walcott, Rosicky, Cazorla, Podolski.

Let's put this season to bed.


----------



## jasku (May 19, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Arsenal: Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs, Arteta, Ramsey, Walcott, Rosicky, Cazorla, Podolski.
> 
> Let's put this season to bed.



Champions league yet again, but another trophy-less season!!


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 19, 2013)

"We want to have additions to the squad [over the summer] but keep first the structure and spirit of the team we have now. But, let's not forget, there are many clubs who have big money and there's maybe not enough talent to strengthen all the teams who have money."
AW after the match.
finger crossed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BKpNQs8CUAAbGwe.jpg

They won a trophy.

======

Paulo 

*d.thumbs.redditmedia.com/bAHD6MUkr6bKCDtE.png

========

Spuds, right about now:

*i.imgur.com/a7SKiqy.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2013)

Jesus, that game summed up this sh1t stain of a season. Kos saved our arses second season running, let's not sell him please!

Hate to use the qualifier "Given where we were earlier" but Wenger has pulled another rabbit out of his arse here getting 4th over a team with 72 points. Can't believe he has fixed the defense.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2013)

Message to Spuds:

*i.imgur.com/wgkmm1D.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BKpYnZMCYAAesmT.jpg


Just 3 goals short of being the top defence. Fkin hell!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2013)

Did they win... bah, too easy.


----------



## jasku (May 20, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Did they win... bah, too easy.



Yea, I know we feel we are improving, but the truth is we haven't really progressed, not sure it will be any different next year.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 20, 2013)

Happy st. Totteringhams day 2013 !!!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 20, 2013)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/20/article-2327194-19DF59A4000005DC-31_634x381.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 20, 2013)

*d3fsqtc6sy2z27.cloudfront.net/uploads/9bd821447b5e0522d799901044d4705c_large



*balls.ie/football/avb-reaction-gifs

WTF is wrong with that Spurs coach?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 20, 2013)

^ Hahahahaaa! Saw that Song GIF earlier today and was about to post it.


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2013)

Muppetry begins.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2013)

Indeed
Arsenal consider record £19m bid for Real Madrid striker Gonzalo Higuain in summer transfer window - Telegraph


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2013)

Cavani to ManCity for 33M Euros + Dzeko. - twitter


----------



## jasku (May 21, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Indeed
> Arsenal consider record £19m bid for Real Madrid striker Gonzalo Higuain in summer transfer window - Telegraph



Interesting piece of news, with Wenger stating he wants to be 'proactive' this summer, dont know if that is just to keep the fans interested, or will he really break the bank this year.


----------



## TheSloth (May 21, 2013)

I wish he do. Waiting for arsenal's season for so long time


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2013)

Oooo, big one!!!



> *Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri*
> It's no more just a contact,or interest.Since yesterday an Arsenal bid is on Fiorentina's table:30m € for Jovetic,exactly the price tag



Wow!! Great signing for Arsenal if that happens.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 21, 2013)

lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2013)

Paolo Di Canio bans sugar and ketchup and is branded 'psycho drama queen' | Mail Online

It's all kicking off now. 

==

*eaglesthatlooklikearsenewenger.tumblr.com/



*24.media.tumblr.com/dbfbce067197fa0f63f140902274c206/tumblr_mn4d9to0Ck1srin97o1_1280.jpg
*25.media.tumblr.com/bd033ebce4a34e1c820ac01c4f6fefc8/tumblr_mn4d5y2pqH1srin97o1_1280.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2013)

Jovetic trending worldwide without any concrete source  Silly season has well and truly begun.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 21, 2013)

Pulis gone...hopefully with it stoke go down too...had enough of them...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 21, 2013)

^ What if they appoint Martinez?


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 21, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ What if they appoint Martinez?



Lol...i don't see stoke playing martinez type of football anyway...in fact do they have any style of football at all??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2013)

^ Long throws and hack down all the strikers!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 22, 2013)

Good to see Tony Penis leaving but don't like the rumors of Steve Bould going there. It is realistic IMO.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2013)

West Ham agree 15M fee for Carroll. Decision with player now. Money well spent, Liverpool. 

West Ham agree a fee of £15m for Liverpool striker Andy Carroll | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 22, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> West Ham agree 15M fee for Carroll. Decision with player now. Money well spent, Liverpool.
> 
> West Ham agree a fee of £15m for Liverpool striker Andy Carroll | Football | The Guardian



is it confirmed???I believe we could have given him one more chance...anyways hoping this money goes into buying a rodgers version of a striker...


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2013)

Guardian "understands" that Carroll is keen on "rejuvenating his Liverpool career, like teammates Henderson aand Downing".


----------



## Baker (May 22, 2013)

Higuan to arsenal .......  , seems to be a good deal for arsenal if it is true


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2013)

Krow said:


> Guardian "understands" that Carroll is keen on "rejuvenating his Liverpool career, like teammates Henderson aand Downing".



Something about the apparently impossible task of imparting reflective/sparkling properties to a piece of excrement comes to mind. Oh, right. There it is - "You can't polish a turd".

======

Might offend some, but....



Spoiler



*oi43.tinypic.com/of0eo0.jpg


----------



## Krow (May 23, 2013)

Excellent articles in the Guardian. Klopp's interview is fantastic, so is Lambert's account of his days at Dortmund.

*guardian.co.uk/football/2013/may/21/jurgen-klopp-borussia-dortmund-champions-league

*guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2013/may/22/paul-lambert-motherwell-dortmund


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2013)

^ Yeah, paticularly loved that "I was worth a bottle of coke" quote from Lambert.


----------



## Krow (May 23, 2013)

And that we cried for 20 minutes when Kagawa left.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 23, 2013)

Europa winners to land CL spot | News

Europa League winners to qualify or CL from 2015. Good move. Maybe now some clubs will start taking this competition seriously.

======



> Liverpool have one striker and no money.
> They sell said striker and now have 0 strikers and £50m in the bank.
> They buy a striker and now have one striker and £15m in the bank.
> They sell striker and now have 0 strikers and £30m in the bank.
> ...



Scouse maths destroyed.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 24, 2013)

^Thats a nice decision .................


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 24, 2013)

MONACO sign Joao Moutinho & James Rodriguez for a combined 70M €. Whoa.



			
				@tancredipalmeri said:
			
		

> So the final fee is 70m € but no cheating: James Rodriguez has been sold for 45m €, Moutinho for 25m €


----------



## axes2t2 (May 25, 2013)

RVP trolled Piers Morgan on twitter 

Some link it,I am on my phone.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 25, 2013)

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/24/article-0-19FAB4FA000005DC-575_634x577.jpg





> 'Piersy my man, thanks for all the support! You made this day even more special! All the best, Van Pursestrings.'


Piers owned !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2013)

^ It was two-sided. Here's the other side: 



> Great to be a champ.. so many #Tears4Piersy



*pbs.twimg.com/media/BLCcTQHCMAEqU49.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2013)

=====

CL final ahoy!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 26, 2013)

Borussia Dortmund vs Bayern Munchen Live Stream Online

Can't see Munich losing tonight. Hope it's a good game.

Very high quality of football in the first half. Great game.

Lewandowski what a cvnt!

Well deserved for Munich. Been the best club in Europe over the last 2 seasons.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2013)

Munich win it, deservedly so.


----------



## sbnaul (May 26, 2013)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/05/26/bu5yzuzy.jpg


----------



## Krow (May 26, 2013)

Gutted for Dortmund.


----------



## lovedonator (May 26, 2013)

Barcelona confirm Neymar signing - ESPN FC

Neymar+Messi


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2013)

Krow said:


> Gutted for Dortmund.



I'm now concerned that their team will be dismantled in the next couple of years. Lewa, Gundogan etc could walk into almost any team.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 26, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Barcelona confirm Neymar signing - ESPN FC
> Neymar+Messi



Does this mean  either Villa  or Sanchez are out ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2013)

The playoff final between Crystal Palace abs Watford is on, if anyone is interested. A bit dull so far.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Does this mean  either Villa  or Sanchez are out ?



Villa definitely. Sanchez too if they can recover some of the money.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 27, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Barcelona confirm Neymar signing - ESPN FC
> 
> Neymar+Messi



Neymar is very much an unknown quantity. Could be the next Robinho for all we know.


----------



## lovedonator (May 27, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Neymar is very much an unknown quantity. Could be the next Robinho for all we know.



He has got talent no doubt,what remains to be seen is if he can work hard and adopt to European style of football. Defenders closing in on him,much less space to do all the fancy skills,learning to pass the ball to teammates who are of higher quality than him at the moment. Also,a right attitude won't hurt.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 27, 2013)

Crystal Palace beat Watford 1-0 in the playoff final and will be playing in the premier league next season.


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'm now concerned that their team will be dismantled in the next couple of years. Lewa, Gundogan etc could walk into almost any team.



Agreed. Let's see if Klopp is as good as Wenger at building competitive squads despite losing the best players.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2013)

Benitez is the new Napoli manager. He has done very well to redeem himself after his last Italian debacle. Hope he does well.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 28, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Barcelona confirm Neymar signing - ESPN FC
> 
> Neymar+Messi



Just imagine Left winger neymar, right winger iniesta and striker messi.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Benitez is the new Napoli manager. He has done very well to redeem himself after his last Italian debacle. Hope he does well.



Good for him.



Harsh Pranami said:


> Just imagine Left winger neymar, right winger iniesta and striker messi.



Iniesta will move to a more central role alongside or slightly ahead of Xavi now, I think. On the right they have Pedro.

Juan Mata - 2 million followers, 2 million thanks:



Mein hertz....


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Benitez is the new Napoli manager. He has done very well to redeem himself after his last Italian debacle. Hope he does well.



Same here. Napoli, for all their crazy fans, do play some attractive football.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2013)

So far Moutinho, Rodriguez, Falcao and Carvalho have joined Monaco. Victor Valdes is next.
And they're not assured of a place in Ligue 1 next season. They've filed a case in the French Supreme Court, though.


----------



## Krow (May 29, 2013)

They'll win the case alright. Money always wins.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2013)

^ They do have a point, though. None of the Ligue 1 clubs objected to Monaco's status as a tax haven until the football club became a threat to them. Now they want them to pay taxes or a fixed sum of money to the remaining clubs in the league so as to compensate for their taxes. Something on those lines.
This article explains it better:

Monaco splash out £100m on transfers despite Ligue 1 ban | Paul Doyle | Football | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Krow (May 29, 2013)

I read that one yesterday. They have a right to feel aggrieved. Taxation is a major part of expenses. Unlimited money plus no tax is very unfair.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2013)

^ That's alright, but why are they only raising this issue now, when Monaco have loadsamoney? The taxation system existed long before 2013 and so did Monaco. This is what is causing all sorts of arguments. They should have done something back when Monaco were CL regulars, and not waited for a time when they could easily lure the world's top players, thus endangering other clubs' prospects. The French must have assumed once Monaco were relegated, they won't have to deal with any such issues.


----------



## Krow (May 29, 2013)

Obvious really. PSG pay Ibrahimovic 30m euros a year. His take home amount is 9m euros. Monaco need to pay just 9m euros to match his salary. So yeah, it is unfair. Ten years ago salaries weren't half as much so the tax advantage wasn't competitively harmful. I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2013)

^ Yup, understandable. Let's see what happens in the end. 

OT: Offtopic thread locked again; twice within a week or so. Dayem kids. 

=====

This never gets old.



Great takedown by Super Frank.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 29, 2013)

Arsenal in 1950

*i.imgur.com/pwy0pBm.jpg


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 29, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Arsenal in 1950
> 
> *i.imgur.com/pwy0pBm.jpg



      unbelievably awesome!!


----------



## way2jatin (May 31, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Just imagine Left winger neymar, right winger iniesta and striker messi.



What will happen to their defence ?? They badly need a replacement for Puyol .. Heard David Luiz is going too Barca ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2013)

*i2.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article1924179.ece/BINARY/BLmH9s2CYAE38YHjpeg.jpg

It's on la'


----------



## Krow (Jun 1, 2013)

It's going to be a summer of big signings.

Falcao 51m
Rodriguez, Moutinho 60m
Gotze 32m
Bale...
Suarez...
Isco...
Lewandowski...
Tevez...
Dzeko...
The list goes on.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hopefully some of them will be for us.


----------



## Krow (Jun 1, 2013)

None of them for us. 

The closest we will get to splashing the cash is Jovetic for 20-25m pounds. Can't expect anything above that. Knowing Arsene, we will invest in talented squad players such as Grenier and Sanogo, and strengthen the squad with one or two Cazorla-level players. At best, we can hope that Cesc will return or we will get some more money if Barca sell Cesc to another team (50% of transfer value).

I'd really like to see Alcantra arrive because he is available for a cut-price 18 million euros should he choose to leave.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 3, 2013)

Mourinho is coming to Chelsea by the end of this week ... good news for Chelshit Fans !!!

Just watched the freekick scored by Pirlo against San Marino ..... WOW !!!!!!! He is just getting better and better


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2013)

Bandwidth-heavy GIF ahead! 



Spoiler



*abload.de/img/moureturrrrrnedj4n.gif



*pbs.twimg.com/media/BL1mON9CEAEXY_J.jpg

The Special One returns. OFFICIAL. 

*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q71/s480x480/10595_381160058668434_202063758_n.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2013)

Has he been sacked yet?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 3, 2013)

When is copa america ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Has he been sacked yet?



Not before he causes Wenger to break down and cry in one of his press conferences. 

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BL1_IODCQAEVIRd.jpg

YEEEEEEaAAH!!


----------



## Krow (Jun 3, 2013)

Denilson leaves Arsenal by mutual consent. Bye.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2013)

Krow said:


> Denilson leaves Arsenal by mutual consent. Bye.



As in, "We know you're sh*t. Bye." and "Yes, I know I'm sh*t. Bye."


----------



## Krow (Jun 3, 2013)

His career went sideways. Eh.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2013)

^ Still, you have Andre Santos back from loan. That's as good as a new signing.


----------



## Krow (Jun 3, 2013)

We also have Park and Chamakh, a world-beating strike-force.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 3, 2013)

Arsenal needs a proper CDM ... and i really love to see Fabregas back to Arsenal ... not United plz


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 3, 2013)

Krow said:


> We also have Park and Chamakh, a world-beating strike-force.



And permacrock Diaby.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 3, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Not before he causes Wenger to break down and cry in one of his press conferences.
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BL1_IODCQAEVIRd.jpg


Old Wengy will bum him all the way to Portugal.

Btw. he looks disgusted holding that shirt. Don't blame him TBH.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Old Wengy will bum him all the way to Portugal.
> 
> Btw. he looks disgusted holding that shirt. Don't blame him TBH.



Aw, here:



> Can't help feeling all the opposition fans mocking Mourinho do so with a nervous grin & a disappearing arsehole



You've seen the photo. Now watch the video.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2013)

WTF?

*i.imgur.com/3Qi0wpd.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2013)

^ That looks like some sweater my grandma once knit for me. 

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BL_eLQ9CUAAkQLl.jpg


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 7, 2013)

Its only Chelsea in the Transfer Market from Schrulle to Mourinho to Hulk ....WTF K

Kitna paisa hai saalon ke paas 3rd aane ke liye


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ That looks like some sweater my grandma once knit for me.
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BL_eLQ9CUAAkQLl.jpg


I think it's Arsene Wenger... 
Mou won, Fergie won, Rafa won, Pep won, Ancelotti won, del Bosque won, lippi won, di matteo won!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2013)

^^
Whoops... My mistake... Didn't notice the sarcasm... 
New to this thread, you know!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 11, 2013)

alright


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 12, 2013)

> Hugo Mallo finally lived his dream of travelling to the Galician derby to watch his beloved Celta face Deportivo in enemy territory with his mates from the Iago Aspas fan club. Mallo boarded the bus, posed with a For Sale sign superimposed across debt-ridden Depor's badge while his mates gigglingly stuck it up on Twitter, and then sang his way through the journey before heading into the stadium two hours before kick off, ready for war. It was dark but he wore sunglasses and pulled his hood up, shouting for Depor's fans to come and have a go if they thought they were hard enough, singling out his victims and grabbing his crotch, inviting them to get their lips round this until a policeman in riot gear intervened. _All of which would be pretty tame, but for one thing: Hugo Mallo is not just a Celta de Vigo fan, he is a Celta de Vigo player._





And this one... 



> Diego Costa says he never takes his work home with him. Which is probably a good thing. If he did, the Atlético Madrid striker might walk through the door, goad the dog with a stick, surreptitiously elbow his wife out of the way on the stairs, shrugging his shoulders innocently as she lay in a crumpled heap at the bottom, and whisper insults to his children, looking the other way and whistling when they burst into tears.
> 
> He would stroll into the living room and dramatically collapse on the floor, rolling round the rug holding his head and appealing for a penalty. And he might even get it too. Diego Costa wears gloves, even with short sleeved shirts.
> 
> Presumably to make sure he leaves no prints.



*www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2013/jun/12/sids-2013-la-liga-season-review


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 13, 2013)

> CFC and Bayer Leverkusen reach agreement for transfer of André Schürrle, subject to completion of documentation, AGREEMENT REACHED FOR TRANSFER OF ANDRE SCHURRLE | News Article | News | Official Site | Chelsea Football Club #CFC



Done deal


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Andy Shirley signed.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks like our guys have chosen to sit with finger up their bum again.


----------



## Baker (Jun 13, 2013)

and ezquiel garay is moving to man utd.................


----------



## Krow (Jun 13, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Looks like our guys have chosen to sit with finger up their bum again.



We've poached some 16 year old from Barca again apparently. Not sure if confirmed. The finger seems to be in La Masia right now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Krow said:


> We've poached some 16 year old from Barca again apparently. Not sure if confirmed. The finger seems to be in La Masia right now.



We also got a 15 year old from Barca - Josimar Quintero. Two other teens also moved, one to Arsenal and one to Liverpool apparently (not sure on the clubs, though).


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Liverpool have tonight agreed a deal in principle with Celta Vigo for striker Iago Aspas, subject to documentation being completed.


Dont know much about him but welcome...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 14, 2013)

^ He was banned for head-butting an opponent towards the end of the season. There.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 15, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ He was banned for head-butting an opponent towards the end of the season. There.



Thats all then??!!..we signed him to be a stoke player.makes sense because we tend to draw most of the games against mid table teams..lol..


----------



## red_devil (Jun 15, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ He was banned for head-butting an opponent towards the end of the season. There.



Surely head-butting isn't an upgrade over biting


----------



## Krow (Jun 16, 2013)

Guardian says Higuain is our primary target. Hope we get him. Wenger knows his stuff, I'm certain he'll be a great signing for us.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 18, 2013)

Joe Kinnear is back at the original basketcase club, Newcastle Utd. Here's an interview (not as explcit as the 2008 one) but it's fun, nevertheless: 

Joe Kinnear: Read the full transcript of his talkSPORT interview | Mail Online



> I think they've got some magnificent midfield players – Tiote. *Ben Afri* [sic], *Yohann Kebab* [sic], Sissoko – are very solid
> 
> Up front if you look at the goals tally last season-  I think we lost our top goal scorer in Demba Ba when he went to Chelsea for 7.5m or something like that – he was the top goal scorer with something about 13 or something like that.  Then you had somebody like *Sissy *(Cisse) he was the next goal scorer with something like 8.  And then after that tere was a big drop into midfield where Cabaye and Hatem Ben Afri [sic] – you know – he got 4 and then Sissoko got 3 – the total wasn't much neither. So we need a prolific goal scorer to come in there and assist Cisse and I think that's one of the areas – there might be other areas – I mean this is a side I haven't had priviledge to be with – a lot of players still there that were there when I was still there – I brought Krul to the club and I think he's a terrific goalkeeper. *Shola Amamobi* [sic] is getting better and better – he's a young kid. *Galteirez *– and of course a lot of other players, Tails is still there. Perch is still there. Ryan Taylor is still there so there's enough players still there but in my opinion, I still think we are short of quality players and we have to compete with the best in the Premiership [sic] but we need to be stronger.



Good lord. The man is a liar and a moron.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 18, 2013)

i love how the newcastle owners are trolling their fans...  

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BNCvjSYCYAE0eSI.jpg:large

Henrikh Mkhitaryan


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 19, 2013)

The fixtures are out!! 

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BNG5a9bCMAER--z.png


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 20, 2013)

The Mirror and AS of Spain saying we are close to signing Higuain for 22m Pounds.


----------



## jasku (Jun 20, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The Mirror and AS of Spain saying we are close to signing Higuain for 22m Pounds.



I really hope that those reports are indeed authentic, I read a few days ago that we had upped the bid to 25m, and again have to wait for the replacement of mou till and actual decision can be taken


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 22, 2013)

Arsenal seem to have woken up now..higuan deal seems to be almost done and now after rooney..wow so finally we get to see the chest... 

Sevilla's Alberto will undergo a medical for liverpool...



> Sky sources understand Liverpool have agreed a fee with Sunderland for goalkeeper Simon Mignolet.


**** YEAH!!!


----------



## red_devil (Jun 22, 2013)

^ what's with Pool's souring relationship with Reina? I read an interview on TheSun where Reina said he wants to play for a "bigger" club..


----------



## quark004 (Jun 22, 2013)

red_devil said:


> ^ what's with Pool's souring relationship with Reina? I read an interview on TheSun where Reina said he wants to play for a "bigger" club..


Liverpool has tried keeping reina to the club for last couple of seasons but this time around they seem to be sure reina will switch to another club(probably barca if valdes goes out). Liverpool is lining up his replacement in simon mignolet of sunderland.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 24, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BNd3e0CCIAAp9t7.jpg:large


red_devil said:


> ^ what's with Pool's souring relationship with Reina? I read an interview on TheSun where Reina said he wants to play for a "bigger" club..



Erm can you show me the exact quotes of him saying he wants to play for a "bigger" club??I didn't see this quote...we are on the verge of signing simon mignolet whom i respect the most and reina's form has dipped...he needs competition for his place..glad we are bringing in mignolet..if he wants to leave..let him...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 25, 2013)

mignolet set for medical on tuesday...**** yeah..getting all the transfers done fast...


----------



## red_devil (Jun 25, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> {edit- removed the pic from the quoted post.}
> 
> *Erm can you show me the exact quotes of him saying he wants to play for a "bigger" club??*I didn't see this quote...we are on the verge of signing simon mignolet whom i respect the most and reina's form has dipped...he needs competition for his place..glad we are bringing in mignolet..if he wants to leave..let him...





> Reina, 30, insisted: “My situation is clear. I have three more years of my  Liverpool contract — but I never say never.
> “I’m very happy and satisfied at Liverpool.
> “*But of course if I’m given the chance to improve and go to a bigger club, and  now there are a few bigger than Liverpool, I’m sure the club would  understand.*”


Source: Pepe Reina: I&rsquo;d move to a bigger club than Liverpool | The Sun |Sport|Football

This got me wondering - what started to sour the relationship between the two - a dip in form can't be the only reason?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 25, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/8E6oFaP.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 25, 2013)

Carlo Ancelotti is the new Real Madrid manager. Laurent Blanc moves to PSG to take his place.


----------



## jasku (Jun 25, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Carlo Ancelotti is the new Real Madrid manager. Laurent Blanc moves to PSG to take his place.



Fantastic, now lets get the Higuain deal sorted ASAP!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 25, 2013)

Wouldn't it be funny if he went somewhere else.


----------



## jasku (Jun 25, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if he went somewhere else.



It may be, but the entire world lives on 'hope', an Arsenal fan can testify!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 26, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if he went somewhere else.



Juventus.

Meanwhile....

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BNnFa1QCcAA2z8v.jpg

=====

Juventus have signed Carlos Tevez for €9m (plus €3m in bonuses) on a 3 year contract

==========

Simon Mignolet has completed his £9m transfer from Sunderland to Liverpool after passing a routine medical today.


----------



## red_devil (Jun 26, 2013)

Tevez deal seems to be good for Juve...but who do City have now as forwards? Augero, Dzeko(?) - surely they've got someone lined up! 
Cavani? Lewa? Rooney


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 26, 2013)

^ They are after Cavani and also tried opening negotiations with El Shaarawy for a while. Rooney might be a backup option and so might Gomez, but if Lewandowski does not move to Bayern, Gomez is unlikely to be allowed to leave by the Bavarians.


----------



## Baker (Jun 26, 2013)

tevez move to juventus is confirmed so officially juventus stands down from higuain chase...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 27, 2013)

City going after Gomez, it seems.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Brazil vs Spain.

Should/Can be good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 28, 2013)

Marin to Sevilla. Another talent pissed away by chavs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 29, 2013)

^ Arshavin back to Zenit. And not on loan.


----------



## Krow (Jun 30, 2013)

^You lot didn't give Marin a chance to prove himself. There's a big difference. I recently found out that the Atletico Madrid GK is another Chelsea loaned. Thibault Courtouis (can't spell). Cech is good but Thibault is excellent too, as seen in the Copa Del Rey final.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 30, 2013)

^ Marin was injured half the time he was here (them jammy hammies). Besides, it was a sort of contingency purchase in case we failed to qualify for the CL and missed out on Hazard & Oscar. He almost got sent off with his first action of the game, lunging into an opposition player as soon as he came on. Did himself no favours with his displays. I had high hopes for him, but what can you do if a player is unable to get match-fit? The loan to Sevilla should give him lots of playing time as they need to replace Jesus Navas.

As for Courtois, there is a plan for him to come back to Chelsea next year. Mourinho wanted him this year to compete with Cech, but 2014 being a World Cup year, he needed time as the #1 keeper in order to represent his country. He is the future Chelsea #1.

Also watch out for KDB - Kevin De Bruyne.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2013)

Uh Oh


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2013)

^ You post more about Chelsea than you do about Arsenal!! 
No comments on the Arses' latest big money signing from France, Yaya Sanogo?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2013)

Apparently just scored a cracker for France.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2013)

^ Scored 3 today, I think. Dodgy injury record, too. Could be a coup or a Diaby.


----------



## Krow (Jul 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VHQW_hhBJ6Y[/YOUTUBE]

Sporting Lisbon signing Jefferson farts during press conference.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2013)

Marc Muniesa moves to STOKE from BARCELONA. Culture shock in 3...2...1...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2013)

*www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/3227800/title/agreement-reached-for-transfer-of-van-ginkel

MVG!! Great signing!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 4, 2013)

Will be the last we hear of him until he is sent on loan next year.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2013)

^ He will start immediately at Chelsea. That was one of the conditions for his transfer.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ He will start immediately at Chelsea. That was one of the conditions for his transfer.



yeah i remember..apparently mourinho personally promised him more game time...

shelvey goes to swansea for 6Mn....makes sense as he was surplus to the team and swansea style might suit him...good luck to him...


----------



## Krow (Jul 4, 2013)

Great business by Liverpool. 6m for takla is fantastic.

Sun linking Suarez to Arsenal.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 4, 2013)

spearing also headed for the door...may go to wigan on a permanent transfer


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2013)

ANELKA signs for West Brom!! Aubameyang signs for Dortmund!


----------



## Baker (Jul 5, 2013)

Higuain will be in london for medical this weekend.. welcome to EPL pipita


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 5, 2013)

source ?

Rumours are he is having a medical since last two weeks.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 5, 2013)

^ Arse medical staff are just trying to be extra careful. When you're buying a big car for the first time, you tend to go over each detail 10 times.


----------



## Baker (Jul 5, 2013)

"BREAKING NEWS! Higuain undergoing medical at Arsenal but fainted from all the dust in Arsenal's trophy cabinet"

Just for fun....


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 6, 2013)

^^ That is nothing.Here is something actually funny.

Arsenal striker Sanogo injured and taken to Turkish hospital


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jul 6, 2013)

Really funny the whole Courtois situation 
Chelsea actually payed the transfer fee and Athletico Madrid got him for free on a three year contract -_-

Also it will be great to see what formation Mourinho plays with this Chelsea squad


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2013)

CarlonSamuels said:


> Really funny the whole Courtois situation
> Chelsea actually payed the transfer fee and Athletico Madrid got him for free on a three year contract -_-



They are paying his wages and there is always a loan fee involved, which might be a couple of million Euros per season. It's actually Chelsea who are getting money for Atletico developing an elite prospect who would then take over from Cech. And he has a January recall clause this time. The only reason he is still at Atletico is the 2014 world cup.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jul 6, 2013)

^True but its an amazing deal for AM
And i dont see him coming back in January
And the fee involved would be fractional compared to his actual price
Cech is under contract for 3 more years and i feel he will play for us for 2 more seasons 
and If Courtois doesnt sign a new contract it would be a pretty **** deal
and someone like Courtois really wouldnt want to play as a backup


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2013)

^ That is the beauty of this deal. Courtois gets to play at a top European club, gain CL experience and continue his development while Cech is still going strong at Chelsea. Next season, he will return to Chelsea and challenge Cech for the #1 spot. And if the past is any indicator, Mourinho won't hesitate to bench Cech for Courtois if he feels the Belgian is better (just like he made Cech his #1 keeper at 22 years of age and benched a very good keeper in Cudicini).


----------



## Krow (Jul 7, 2013)

And Casillas benched for that other fellow.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BOmAP_2CAAAc6fk.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 8, 2013)

wtf arsenal..Why suarez...what happened to the "oh we do not buy players with a mental problem" and all such crap..what happened now??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2013)

^ Fell off their high horse.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2013)

Who really thinks Wenger will make a 30m pounds bid for Suarez?

I believe there is a little bit chance because Suarez has exceptional quality and not so exceptional character, but no.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2013)

It's posturing to get Higuain. 30 mil will get you nowhere close to Suarez.



ico said:


> Who really thinks Wenger will make a 30m pounds bid for Suarez?
> 
> I believe there is a little bit chance because Suarez has exceptional quality and not so exceptional character, but no.



The bid story seems real, even the BBC is on it. Very unlike transfer moves we make - looks like an intentional leak.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2013)

It's fair to say that there has been a little bit interest from our side, Suarez is obviously a player with great mental strength, but have we made a bid? I didn't see ze incident.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It's posturing to get Higuain. 30 mil will get you nowhere close to Suarez.
> 
> 
> 
> The bid story seems real, even the BBC is on it. Very unlike transfer moves we make - looks like an intentional leak.


I'm just trying to do my impression of Wenger.


----------



## varun004 (Jul 8, 2013)

any guesses where suarez might end up playing next season ?


----------



## Krow (Jul 9, 2013)

varun004 said:


> any guesses where suarez might end up playing next season ?



Pedigree advertisements.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 9, 2013)

David Villa --> Atletico Madrid
Mario Gomez --> Fiorentina
Gonzalo Higuain -- Staying at Real Madrid according to the club president.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 9, 2013)

*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1063934_539845349396406_705615402_o.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2013)

In the age of twitter there are no surprises anymore


----------



## jasku (Jul 9, 2013)

What am i missing in that pic?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 9, 2013)

hmm didn't notice arsenal's new away jersey..reminds me of norwich...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BOvXR0OCAAINf4D.jpg:large

Very nice.


----------



## Krow (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm glad we're moving to Puma. They know how to make great yellow kits. BVB.


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 13, 2013)

Brilliant start to the pre-season


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 15, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BPN-4EECcAAuvL3.jpg:large
2 years extension


----------



## iinfi (Jul 17, 2013)

hi folks how r u?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi *iinfi* darling !!!!


----------



## Krow (Jul 18, 2013)

iinfi said:


> hi folks how r u?



Chelsea are doomed. Rooney will score 20 own goals a season. He's Fergie's secret agent.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2013)

Did I miss anything? City signed Negredo AND Jovetic!!?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 20, 2013)

Jovetic for 26 million euros. WTF were we playing at?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 20, 2013)

And Wenger says he has not found anyone.


----------



## jasku (Jul 20, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> And Wenger says he has not found anyone.



Oh man, deja vu


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2013)

Wenger needs to pull a rabbit out of his hat in the next month or go. Simple as that.


----------



## Krow (Jul 21, 2013)

Can't expect to compete with zero signings, can we?


----------



## jasku (Jul 21, 2013)

Krow said:


> Can't expect to compete with zero signings, can we?



Juan Mata linked with arsenal!


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 21, 2013)

jasku said:


> Juan Mata linked with arsenal!



Not going to happen.


----------



## Krow (Jul 22, 2013)

jasku said:


> Juan Mata linked with arsenal!



 Joins the list. Suarez, Higuain, Jovetic, Mata, Rooney, Fellaini, Bender, etc etc etc.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 22, 2013)

Le equipe saying Bernard has a medical on friday. Wenger denies.


----------



## ico (Jul 22, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Le equipe saying Bernard has a medical on friday. Wenger denies.


do we really need a midget?

5' 4" or 163 cm.

Too small to be a footballer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone but Gervinho


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Anyone but Gervinho


Just play Ox. Can't see the point of Bernard (too small)...if it was Jovetic then... :/ Now I doubt whether we had any interest in Jovetic in the first place.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 23, 2013)

(D/W)on't believe anything till it is on arsenal.com.

_Gedion Zalalem throughball


_*24.media.tumblr.com/51dc18d9adf47ce3f5c0cabf2ee2bb66/tumblr_mqc8csLaRV1qk8gn3o3_400.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 24, 2013)

2nd bid for Suarez rejected. 40 m + 1 pound.


> @John_W_Henry 15m
> 
> What do you think they're smoking over there at Emirates?




Seriously, we should start considering other options if there are any. This Suarez business will lead us nowhere.


----------



## jasku (Jul 24, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 2nd bid for Suarez rejected. 40 m + 1 pound.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, we should start considering other options if there are any. This Suarez business will lead us nowhere.



Yes, this is surprising, I honestly don't think Luis is worth 40m quid(maybe if you think Andy Carroll was worth 35m), but Wenger has realized he needs to sign tried and tested performers. Higuain at 25m would be better imho, would also allow further additions to the squad with the likes of fellaini, gustavo and Williams. 

Guys any idea why we aren't considering torres? One way or another somethings gotta give!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 24, 2013)

lol and to think of it..arse fans earlier were calling this a smokescreen for higuan deal...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 24, 2013)

Torres is damaged goods. Sometimes he looks like he has retired already.

We have backed ourselves in a corner. It's Suarez or nobody, at least as far as strikers are concerned. I bet on the latter.
How I would love to have Higuain, but that ship has sailed to Napoli.


----------



## jasku (Jul 24, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Torres is damaged goods. Sometimes he looks like he has retired already.
> 
> We have backed ourselves in a corner. It's Suarez or nobody, at least as far as strikers are concerned. I bet on the latter.
> How I would love to have Higuain, but that ship has sailed to Napoli.



Wenger can rejuvenate him, the lad can play no doubt, would be a decent fit with arsenals game, if he comes cheap would be worth the risk. Think 10 to 12m quid would be the sweet spot, anyways no pint speculating, its surprising that Higuain is keen on a switch to London and AW wants LS really don't get what's happening here.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 24, 2013)

Can anyone tell me on which indian channel will the friendly match between barcelona and bayern be broadcasted? Please.


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Can anyone tell me on which indian channel will the friendly match between barcelona and bayern be broadcasted? Please.


FirstRowSports

No desi channel will broadcast it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 27, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/sdkMn90.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2013)

Weng says we are not close to signing anyone+the squad is good enough to challenge


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ya just read that.

So the usual then.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 30, 2013)

looks like arsenal is set to miss out on bernard too...are you guys rumoured to sign any other targets...arsenal have been pretty quiet this time round...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't think we were in for Bernard. No targets on the radar except Suarez.
Meanwhile, good news for our 4th place hopes next season.
Transfer news: Real Madrid bid £85m for Tottenham's Gareth Bale | Tottenham Hotspur News, Fixtures, Results, Transfers | Sky Sports


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 31, 2013)

Really??I thought Arsenal were close to a medical for him...so thats it then..only a forward player linked??I doubt liverpool will  see suarez to a epl team anyway...guess walcott gets to play in his preferred position again...


----------



## Krow (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't see more than one player coming in honestly.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 1, 2013)

Krow said:


> Don't see more than one player coming in honestly.



Julio Cesar then...

I am honestly surprised that if arsenal have the money to spend, why not go for the likes of soldado/lewadonski/rooney etc...You guys seem to have a very limited list...pretty sure 25 would have got you soldado..


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 1, 2013)

It's the first of August and Arsenal have signed

*i.imgur.com/dUb8PyZ.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2013)

There will be protests if Spurs beat us this month. Don't expect songs of support like in the 8-2 defeat.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 1, 2013)

Disgoonnabegood.gif

But seriously,we should have signed atleast two players by now.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 1, 2013)

> We are delighted to announce that we have reached agreement with Valencia for the transfer of Roberto Soldado subject to medical. #THFC


Wow..so they get their target...


----------



## jasku (Aug 1, 2013)

Arsenal fans can only dream, while we are at it, what do you think about Lewandowski, maybe a lateral move for him in terms of club, but worth a try, his equalizer against arsenal in the champions league group stage match last minute of the match is etched in my memory. We should also look at Torres, Michu, would be great fit.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2013)

Going to Bayern next year.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 1, 2013)

I seriously believe that if arsenal table 35mil+ for rooney..they have a good chance of landing him...


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Aug 1, 2013)

Rooney will be a Chelsea player.


----------



## jasku (Aug 1, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Going to Bayern next year.



Thought that move had stalled for no reason.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 1, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Rooney will be a Chelsea player.



Yeah but no harm trying..am sure if arsenal match the price..utd would be willing to sell to arsenal..besides he will get a lot more chance to play at arsenal than chelsea


----------



## Krow (Aug 2, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Julio Cesar then...
> 
> I am honestly surprised that if arsenal have the money to spend, why not go for the likes of soldado/lewadonski/rooney etc...You guys seem to have a very limited list...pretty sure 25 would have got you soldado..



I meant Sanogo.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 3, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/gNI6frk.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 4, 2013)

Lol Spuds lost 5-2.

Giroud reminded me today how badly we need a striker.

Got bummed by Drogba again. You couldn't make it up


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 5, 2013)

Drogbaaaaaa!!!


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2013)

lol Drogba.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Make some signings dammit.


----------



## Krow (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't worry man, Sanogo will score 56 goals in 2019.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 6, 2013)

Krow said:


> Don't worry man, Sanogo will score 56 goals in 2019.



Correction...by 2019... 

So for liverpool costa may not happen and downing might go for a 15mil loss...


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/QRFLS.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 8, 2013)

Krow said:


> Don't worry man, Sanogo will score 56 goals in 2019.



For Man U


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 8, 2013)

Spuds signed Capoue? Astute signing, if true. Arsenal could have used someone like him.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Last night was a good game.

So this squad is good enough and we are going to win the title.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 12, 2013)

ManU izz da best!!

Gustavo would be perfect for our midfield. Do it!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 12, 2013)

^ That's why Arsene won't do it. 

*i.minus.com/iHyOSUngsRyGp.gif?syndication=128817

Cardiff's latest record signing Gary Medel. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 12, 2013)

What happened over there ^^ ?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 13, 2013)

Downing has signed for west ham..so we took a 15mil hit..we have to get rid of dead weights...good luck to him


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2013)

Capoue has signed for Spuds. That midfield....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 16, 2013)

spurs trying to get another striker from roma...Arsenal may miss out on gustavo to wolfsburg..for crying out loud arsenal..How is that even happening...
Sky reporting that valencia left back cissokho will come to liverpool soon as a loan deal is agreed...glad we are getting a cover there..Willian too rumoured to be interested to join liverpool..Frankly i feel he is overrated



Kl@w-24 said:


> Capoue has signed for Spuds. That midfield....



Spurs have made some really good signings..capoue is a value for money...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2013)

^ Rumour has it, if Bale goes Spuds will bid 55M Euros for Pjanic & Lamela (both Roma).


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Arteta injured.

maybe for 6 weeks.

*twitter.com/SkySportsPeteO/status/368071176998125568


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 16, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Rumour has it, if Bale goes Spuds will bid 55M Euros for Pjanic & Lamela (both Roma).



Yeah makes sense too...Seen lamela a couple of times..that guy has some ability...i guess he should alone be worth about 30-35

BTW.. Gustavo signs for....Wolfsburg 

Bayern Munich's Luiz Gustavo makes switch to Wolfsburg - ESPN FC

*twitter.com/Arsenal/status/368286084737679360



> Wenger: "We're looking more for quality than for numbers. We would like two or three players, if possible more"


----------



## mitraark (Aug 17, 2013)

Any suggestions for an Android app for keeping track of EPL ( and other popular league ) matches schedules , scores ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2013)

fotmob


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 17, 2013)

yeah fotmob..great app


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2013)

Livescore is also good.


----------



## deadcode00 (Aug 17, 2013)

where is live coverage of epl? .. espn startsports not broadcasting.. eh


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2013)

^ Starts from 7:20 PM. Pool match not being broadcast.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 17, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Starts from 7:20 PM. Pool match not being broadcast.



its only on HD..while they show the epl build up on star sports.. wtf espn-star..

Aspas is extremely promising player..very impressed with him..coutinho is in a different league

Thank you Simon...Thank you...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2013)

SO, yeah... Arsenal... 

3-1 loss to Villa, Koscielny sent off, Gibbs injured plus another one Sagna, I think. 

Booed by his own fans, A4 sheets in Comic Sans waved... The lot. 

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BR4g-aGCQAERoH7.jpg

Apt.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 17, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/SxMsYvn.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 17, 2013)

If I were Wenger, I'd hand my resignation first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 17, 2013)

arsenal fans should be glad they lost this one...Atleast this should make wenger sign some players...kind of the shock treatment you received with 2-8...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2013)

^ That would be even worse. The last time Wenger went on a last-minute shopping spree he ended up with Santos and Park Chu Young. Of that lot, only Arteta and Mertesacker have done anything of note.

Would You Trust Wenger To Put This Right? | F365 Says


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 18, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> If I were Wenger, I'd hand my resignation first thing tomorrow.



And get who?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 18, 2013)

If I were Wenger that would not be my problem 

I guess it's too late for a new manager to come in.
*pbs.twimg.com/media/BR5CwMPCQAEOsBK.jpg:large


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Chamberlain out for 3 months,Sagna,Rosicky,Ramsey also out. *word of mouth*

disgonbgood


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 18, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ That would be even worse. The last time Wenger went on a last-minute shopping spree he ended up with Santos and Park Chu Young. Of that lot, only Arteta and Mertesacker have done anything of note.
> 
> Would You Trust Wenger To Put This Right? | F365 Says



Agreed..its actually already too late and they still seem to pursue unrealistic targets like suarez..but if the injury problems they are facing right now...Some desperate signings might help



axes2t2 said:


> Chamberlain out for 3 months,Sagna,Rosicky,Ramsey also out. *word of mouth*
> 
> disgonbgood



Lol..are u serious...the arsenal injury jinx has returned...chamberlain looked really good in the opening spell..pity really...wtf..when did ramsey and rosicky get injured??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2013)

Every team builds a 'squad' of players. Arsenal don't even have a proper first team right now. That's just gross negligence.


----------



## Krow (Aug 18, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ That would be even worse. The last time Wenger went on a last-minute shopping spree he ended up with Santos and Park Chu Young. Of that lot, only Arteta and Mertesacker have done anything of note.


Benayoun played well too, made some important contributions throughout that season. Three of five players is not so bad after all.

Wenger must take the blame for this situation.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 18, 2013)

will be interesting to see how they fair in turkey now..


----------



## XTerminator (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow, looks like the optimism is quickly dissolving


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 18, 2013)

That dissolvingment started when Napoli signed Higuain,atleast for me.

But still next match will be worth watching.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mou's back. 2-0.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 19, 2013)

Southampton sign Pablo Osvaldo from Roma. Great signing IMO. Also they have already signed Victor Wanyama and Dejan Lovren. Both very god players. Love their ambition. Wenger take note.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 19, 2013)

southampton will be the surprise package this season...i think they will be in top 10 most definitely..They will continue their form from last season end and they have quite a decent squad to even match the likes of everton...They will cause some upsets this season

Meanwhile sky reporting that man utd bid 28Mil for fellaini and baines...Rejected...


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 19, 2013)

^^ I don't know what they smoked before making that bid.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 19, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> ^^ I don't know what they smoked before making that bid.


Didn't everton reject a 16Mil bid for baines before??So fellaini worth 12Mil for Man utd...  



> Sky sources have now learned that Newcastle have rejected Arsenal's bid of around £10million for midfielder Yohan Cabaye.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like another bid of 11m rejected for Cabaye. Wenger must be getting desperate.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 19, 2013)

only a matter of time before he offers 11000001


----------



## Krow (Aug 20, 2013)

We're well into the bargain basement guys. I'm sure we'll find two more Parks.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 20, 2013)

^ Or you might sign Fa Kin Nowan. 



> "Everyone felt here's one who can do it, and everyone's enjoyed [him doing] it," said the Wolfsburg sporting director, Klaus Allofs, after *Luiz Gustavo's *excellent debut for the club. The Brazilian mustered a pass completion rate of 98% and brought quiet elegance to the centre of the park.



What could have been, Arsene.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2013)

Arsenal transfer news: Yohan Cabaye bid slammed by Alan Pardew as Arsene Wenger eyes Micah Richards move - Mirror Online



> The bid for Cabaye brought a hilarious snub from Mike Ashley who made a joke of Arsenal's bungled transfer policy.
> 
> Arsenal's transfer fixer Dick Law, who has yet to land any of their big targets, rang Ashley offering £10.2m and the Newcastle owner quipped: "Which bit of him do you want to buy?"
> 
> The joke went over Law's head as he replied: "No, we want to buy all of him. The player wants to play for Arsenal.


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 20, 2013)

Read that in the morning. But honestly, they dont need a playmaker anymore. A striker, a defensive midf, couple of defenders. Maybe a keeper in January. As Gary Nev said, its too late now. :S


I am surprised Wenger didnt think about Capoue/Wanyama. :-/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 20, 2013)

> @BenSmithBBC 10m
> 
> Spurs now look set to complete moves for Wilian and Erik Lamela. Anyone would think they were about to come into some money.



Properly fvcked if that happens.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 21, 2013)

Aly cissokho comes in on loan...Should be a regular starter for the team...


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Good match.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like Wenger is signing Flamini who was training with us. No surprises here. It does mean the chance for improving the position with the likes of Bender is gone.


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2013)

can Flamini still tackle?


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 23, 2013)

ico said:


> can Flamini still tackle?



Never seen him play much. But this transfer window has been a horror show. The 3-0 over Fener cant hide the fact that they desperately need reinforcements.. :-/


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Jose Mourinho says Willian has chosen Chelsea over Tottenham



WTF...Why does chelsea need him??


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2013)

Only trial or Wenger is signing them? I guess neither.

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BSIlMNhIEAAZC3C.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 23, 2013)

News is flamini is returning to arsenal for free...any truth to that??


----------



## jasku (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> News is flamini is returning to arsenal for free...any truth to that??



Yes, he has been training with the squad for the last month or so, will be a decent backup if he is signed.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hahahahahaa!! Willian seems to have ditched Spuds after having a medical with them!! 

Meanwhile, another legend of the game... RAUL.

Raul scores and wears iconic No 7 shirt on his return to Real Madrid | Mail Online

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/08/23/article-0-1B6AD13D000005DC-756_634x480.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 23, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Hahahahahaa!! Willian seems to have ditched Spuds after having a medical with them!!



But why do you need him...how will you fit him in??I am guessing with this moses and maybe mata might leave...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 24, 2013)

^ Not Mata. Jose explicitly denied it.

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BSW-6MgCIAAFVHb.jpg





Hilarious!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 25, 2013)

Outstanding performance by cardiff...


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 26, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Outstanding performance by cardiff...



Honestly, i was shocked,amazed and what not. Possibly the biggest upset this season.  
And Abrahamovich trolled Spurs


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 27, 2013)

So,Manchester United 0-0 Chelsea at Old trafford. Boooooring game.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, that was dire.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 28, 2013)

4th place trophy cashed out! 

Good game though. Cracking finish from Ramsey for the 2nd.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 29, 2013)

Isn't the group stage draw today??What time is it..Ten action is showing highlights of qualifying rounds...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 29, 2013)

Eto'o has signed!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2013)

Chavs paid for another easy group.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 29, 2013)

Arsenal are royally screwed if they do not make signings..a very tricky group...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 29, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Chavs paid for another easy group.



Wenger should have spent some of that fvcking money.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 29, 2013)

Relooking at Man utd one too makes it look a bit tricky...not as tough as group f but reasonably hard...

dortmund vs arsenal will be an awesome game to watch..really looking forward to it...i think arsenal have to go beyond their cabaye target for this one..benitez too has strengthened the team with the likes of higuan..and did i mention no podolski for 2 months...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 31, 2013)

Lukakubayor


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 31, 2013)

^ Meh. He'll drag your centrebacks to the ground, stomp all over them and toss them into the stands. 
Great game, roles got reversed in the end, though. 

==========

Meanwhile, Spuds have signed THREE MORE PLAYERS! *Chiriches*, *Lamela *and *Eriksen*. That's quite a squad.


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 31, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Lukakubayor



The fellow is 20 and is playing at such a big stage. Nerves.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 31, 2013)

The Drog's message to Lukaku!!!! 

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BS_b-PyCIAAxozY.jpg


----------



## Neo (Sep 1, 2013)

"maybe we'll have good news for you" -Wenger. 
Love that man.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 1, 2013)

Ozil to Arsenal gathering pace. Canal + saying he is off to England.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2013)

many sources now confirming it...ozil will sign tom for reportedly 50Mil Euros..holy damn..from 0 to 50 in a single day...


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 2, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> many sources now confirming it...ozil will sign tom for reportedly 50Mil Euros..holy damn..from 0 to 50 in a single day...



You were awake at 2.30 am??


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 2, 2013)

Arses signing Ozil for 46M GBP. Not buying the title then.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> You were awake at 2.30 am??


yeah i couldn't sleep with all the excitment...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

Viviano loaned from Palermo. Waiting for Ozil.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Arses sign Oezil. Great player but not what they needed for 42.5M GBP.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

Could be modern Bergkamp moment. We needed a striker desperately but a creative mid was needed too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Lukaku loaned to Everton... Words fail me.


----------



## ico (Sep 3, 2013)

Funny the fact that we conceded the 2nd least number of goals last season..

The thing is, in PL you need a difference maker to get 3 points against lallu teams. Oezil will be that.


----------



## Neo (Sep 3, 2013)

What's with times of india filling the whole back page with "Bale" -_-



ico said:


> Funny the fact that we conceded the 2nd least number of goals last season..
> 
> The thing is, in PL you need a difference maker to get 3 points against lallu teams. Oezil will be that.



i doubt if ozil would be enough for us.


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 3, 2013)

Neo said:


> What's with times of india filling the whole back page with "Bale" -_-
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt if ozil would be enough for us.



Atleast now if they can't defend well enough, they'll try to outscore the opponents. Seriously though, Cazorla+Ozil+Walcott can tear down most defenses.


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 3, 2013)

This link highlights his importance m.bleacherreport.com/articles/17588...ive-them-better-attacking-midfield-than-spurs


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 3, 2013)

Fellaini is in. CM should be okay now. Should've got Herrera. 

Arse fans: Congrats on Ozil, hope he opens the gate for more marquee signings


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 3, 2013)

We have been shambolic in this transfer window. Fellani would make our midfield better.

I am quite sure despite arrival of Ozil, Arsenal and United both have had a poor window.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2013)

^ Utd could have gotten Fellaini for 23.5M at the end of July but didn't. Then bought him at 27.5M at the end of August. Just shows he wasn't your top target and the deal only took place because Utd were desperate for at least one signing before window closed. Shambolic.


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 3, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Utd could have gotten Fellaini for 23.5M at the end of July but didn't. Then bought him at 27.5M at the end of August. Just shows he wasn't your top target and the deal only took place because Utd were desperate for at least one signing before window closed. Shambolic.


 right. I also observed United need a solid CB,LB. Coutinho tore them apart on Sunday. Imagine what Ozil or Mata would do.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2013)

What a farce.

Ander Herrera's Manchester United move: what made the deal collapse | Football | The Guardian



> Rodrigo García Lucas, Alvaro Reig Gurrea and Guillermo Gutiérrez were photographed entering the league's offices on Monday afternoon, with less than 12 hours to go in the transfer window. The three men represent the Spanish law firm Laffer, which oversaw Bayern Munich's successful move for Javi Martínez. That deal was completed by paying the buyout clause, against the wishes of Athletic Bilbao.
> 
> It is understood the lawyers had been instructed by United to attempt to find a resolution to the transfer and, according to sources at the Spanish league, did so with the formal authorisation from Manchester United.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 4, 2013)

Was lurking through redcafe forum and man utd fans are pissed at edward woodward...a literal meltdown going on there..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2013)

^ Must be a shock to them, being treated like a regular football club now.


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 4, 2013)

And @ thebusbybabe, they aren't exactly pleased about Fellaini. Fellaini doesnt solve all their problems, tbh. Evra is not the same, Jones and Smalling are inexperienced, Vidic seems to be made of glass, Ferdinand is slower than a fossil currently. And Rafael doesnt have cover(yeah,Varela :/)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 5, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BTWeDLrIIAA8rse.jpg

 
Still can't quite realise how we managed to get him of all players.


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 5, 2013)

How on earth did the gunners get Ozil! On deadline day! For a price which is three times more than the previous club record ! Everyone's in shock, perhaps Ozil himself too... Hats off to Wenger for pulling that off out of nowhere.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 14, 2013)

Finally Some football...


----------



## XTerminator (Sep 14, 2013)

@JoeTweeds: #ÖHNÖ


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 14, 2013)

Still top of the league 
Cazorla out for a month though


----------



## ico (Sep 15, 2013)

fvcking internationals.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 15, 2013)

Still need a striker.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 15, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Still need a striker.



Honestly it was baffling as to why chelsea ended up loaning lukaku again...Well time to rotate demba ba now... 

Most of the clubs this week have dropped points..Time for liverpool to shine...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 17, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BUYH6mHIYAAguZ1.jpg

This is brilliant!!


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 18, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *pbs.twimg.com/media/BUYH6mHIYAAguZ1.jpg
> 
> This is brilliant!!



We shall unleash the MAZACAR on Basel tonight !!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 18, 2013)

MOURINHO: 4 players under 22 plus Oscar & Lampard to start tonight!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 18, 2013)

*i.minus.com/iulqWNTFp0mGb.gif

Ebowie gets bummed.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 22, 2013)

southampton are tough competitors...that being said..we were quite poor...mignolet kept us in the game till the end...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 22, 2013)

WHERE WERE you WHEN MIKEL SCORED??? 

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/21/article-2426859-182560EB00000578-364_634x431.jpg


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 22, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> WHERE WERE you WHEN MIKEL SCORED???
> 
> *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/21/article-2426859-182560EB00000578-364_634x431.jpg



In front of my tv, on my sofa, physics textbook.in hand


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 22, 2013)

was watching the game with my chelsea friends...one of them literally spit out his drink when he scored...  
I think even roman could not believe it...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 22, 2013)

Top of the league with Ozzy dropping 42m worth set pieces. Nice stuff.

ManU not looking like da besht team eva anymore


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2013)

Top of the league.


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 22, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Top of the league with Ozzy dropping 42m worth set pieces. Nice stuff.
> 
> ManU not looking like da besht team eva anymore



I wanna retweet this


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2013)

I love 3 points, however they come. Team lacks fluidity and defence looks shaky at times. Better opposition will exploit that. Till then, a win is a win is a win.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow this team really has something about it. Ramsey is a fvcking man god now.


----------



## ico (Sep 29, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Wow this team really has something about it. Ramsey is a fvcking man god now.


for the first time in a loooooong time I have seen a match which Arsenal has not bottled and went on top.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 29, 2013)

What's wrong with Man U?


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 29, 2013)

Chelsea played like real champions in the second half. Had Torres not seen red,we would have won it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 29, 2013)

ico said:


> for the first time in a loooooong time I have seen a match which Arsenal has not bottled and went on top.



I wrote it off as a draw or a loss even before the others dropped points. In the end we won with reasonable comfort even with half the team out injured. Can't wait to see Cazorla back in the side.

 If Wenger manages to sign a good striker in January, we may just do something this season. Although I doubt he has another title in him.


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 29, 2013)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I wrote it off as a draw or a loss even before the others dropped points. In the end we won with reasonable comfort even with half the team out injured. Can't wait to see Cazorla back in the side.
> 
> If Wenger manages to sign a good striker in January, we may just do something this season. Although I doubt he has another title in him.



The FA cup perhaps?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 2, 2013)

Napoli were hopeless last night..Arsenal dominated the whole game..They looked clueless sometimes..


----------



## ico (Oct 2, 2013)

what was with everyone in Napoli hitting sixes in the 2nd half?

It was like Napoli gave up and Arsenal cruising. Good performance overall.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 3, 2013)

Wenger bummed Rafa tactically. Who would have thought?


----------



## iinfi (Oct 6, 2013)

hahhaha ...arsenal finally had to break the bank .... 
wonder what their fans would do ... now that they are the club who are destroying football .... hahahhaha
arsenal fans will hang their heads in shame .... lollwwaaaaaaaa

bank breaking arsenal are a goal down


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 7, 2013)

iinfi said:


> hahhaha ...arsenal finally had to break the bank ....
> wonder what their fans would do ... now that they are the club who are destroying football .... hahahhaha
> arsenal fans will hang their heads in shame .... lollwwaaaaaaaa
> 
> bank breaking arsenal are a goal down


What??Arsenal are destroying football??How?


----------



## iinfi (Oct 8, 2013)

ask our honorable arse fans .. they'll tell u how


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 10, 2013)

How to be a football co-commentator | Sport | theguardian.com

Hilarious!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 12, 2013)

BBC Sport - Darryl Duffy: From Football League to India's Premier League


Interesting...


----------



## Krow (Oct 12, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> BBC Sport - Darryl Duffy: From Football League to India's Premier League
> 
> 
> Interesting...


Nice read. We do lack academies to promote football, although that is changing with English clubs taking an interest.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 13, 2013)

There are few indians lurking here and there in epl now..

Yan Dhanda becomes first ever player of Indian origin to sign for Liverpool FC - Goal.com

Indian football is heavily dependent on tata football academy to produce players...


----------



## ico (Oct 13, 2013)

Harmeet Singh (footballer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9uUcjadx7sU[/YOUTUBE]

Surely the goal of the season. Giroud goes into Bergkamp mode when he is in that position.


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2013)

Good win for us.

Ramsey is playing Zidanesque.

Tough run about to begin. Hoping we do well because in the last 6 years....dunno what to say.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ramsey's finishing is insane nowadays..a far cry from what he was before..if anything ramsay has influenced arsenal more than ozil...


----------



## cacklebolt (Oct 20, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Ramsey's finishing is insane nowadays..a far cry from what he was before..if anything ramsay has influenced arsenal more than ozil...



I wouldn't go that far. While Ramsey has been phenomenal, Özil has been as instant success here.Raised everyone's game around him.


----------



## cacklebolt (Oct 20, 2013)

And good win for Chelsea too. But had we not won after David Luiz's temporary brain removal, he would have faced some strong heat from us.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 20, 2013)

hahaha .. end of the day arses had to buy a win ... going per their own definition ... lol ..


----------



## srkmish (Oct 20, 2013)

Not spamming this thread, but i have never got the fanatical passion indians display for EPL clubs. One of my friend is such an ardent supporter( 80% of his FB posts are related to the MU topics and how big a "God" Alex fergusson) that once another friend said something anti about MU and he din't speak to him for a month  . While i can understand passion for Indian cricket team as i myself get emotionally attached with ups and downs of the team, I can never understand club structure passion. For this reason, i don't follow IPL either. Seems a waste of cricket to me.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 20, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Not spamming this thread, but i have never got the fanatical passion indians display for EPL clubs. One of my friend is such an ardent supporter( 80% of his FB posts are related to the MU topics and how big a "God" Alex fergusson) that once another friend said something anti about MU and he din't speak to him for a month  . While i can understand passion for Indian cricket team as i myself get emotionally attached with ups and downs of the team, I can never understand club structure passion. For this reason, i don't follow IPL either. Seems a waste of cricket to me.



More players get chances to show their talent while playing for a club.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 21, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> I wouldn't go that far. While Ramsey has been phenomenal, Özil has been as instant success here.Raised everyone's game around him.



No my purpose wasn't to belittle ozil..Everyone knows ozil is class and i kind of expected him to make that impact..but ramsey was a huge surprise..he has really picked up his game..he is reaching his potential..


----------



## cacklebolt (Oct 21, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> No my purpose wasn't to belittle ozil..Everyone knows ozil is class and i kind of expected him to make that impact..but ramsey was a huge surprise..he has really picked up his game..he is reaching his potential..



Let Ramsey Özil n Giroud keep scoring for FPL's sake.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 23, 2013)

FERNANDO TORREEEEES!!! 

Arses


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 23, 2013)

Aah been a while....

Arsenal still on top.

And looks like some chelsea sluts got a day off from their usual routine.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 23, 2013)

^ Oooh, nasty.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 26, 2013)

hahhahahaa
arses have to start losing again ..else they will lose a lot of fans ...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 27, 2013)

suarez hat trick..excited for next week's game against arsenal...suarez/sturridge are working well in tandem..


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 27, 2013)

Wouldn't it be funny if Arsenal finished outside top 4.


----------



## cacklebolt (Oct 27, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if Arsenal finished outside top 4.



I clicked on this to retweet. The realised it. Still


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 27, 2013)

borini finally wins a game for sunderland...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 28, 2013)

FERNANDO TORRES. Take a bow son, take a bow. Joe Hart, on the other hand...


----------



## cacklebolt (Oct 28, 2013)

Massive wins dont get any more massive than this !! #cfc


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 28, 2013)

*i.minus.com/iI5nsNXNvjSsF.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 28, 2013)

AlphaQ said:


> I clicked on this to retweet. The realised it. Still



Think of all the drama and doomsday posting we will get to read all over the football forums.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 29, 2013)

torres was like his old self..ran past the likes of clichy with ease...mourinho seems to be getting the best out of torres now..


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't expect to win today's game. The first team is tired and Wenger won't play them.

Chelsea have a brilliant squad with massive depth to challenge on all fronts. The league is theirs to lose anyway.



axes2t2 said:


> Aah been a while....
> 
> Arsenal still on top.
> 
> And looks like some chelsea *sluts* got a day off from their usual routine.


???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 29, 2013)

^ Trying your reverse psychology again?


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Trying your reverse psychology again?


I stopped doing that long time ago. I only talk sense now.

iinfi on the other hand is still mekalodu.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 29, 2013)

^  

=======

Sepp Blatter loses the plot yet again.

[youtube]5sRa9tmU9Yk[/youtube]

And Ronaldo is angry. 

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BXw5v6jCQAA6eo-.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 30, 2013)

What does he say in the video ?

Don't care about the match today just want Samurai Bendtner to score.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol Jenkinson on a kamikaze mission.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 30, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> What does he say in the video ?
> 
> Don't care about the match today just want Samurai Bendtner to score.



This:



> 'They are both exceptional players, but they are totally different. They are totally different stars.
> 'Lionel Messi is a good boy, that every father and every mother would like to take home. He's a good man, he's very fast, and he's not exuberant, he's playing well, he's dancing. He's a kind man, a good boy. That's what makes him so popular, and naturally he'll always get a lot of votes because he plays well and scores goal.
> 'The other one (Ronaldo) is something else. He is like a commander on the field of play. (Blatter then mock marches around the stage and receives a round of applause).
> 'This is the other side of football and it's good to have commanders on the field.
> ...



==================

Start ticking off the trophies, Arsenal. Dave & Juan... YEAAH!!! 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_sKDiogZ1ok/UnAjnQdPN9I/AAAAAAAAAmw/0RKJyv6LsuM/w500-h279-no/51.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ramsey is gonna burn out.

Also nice reply by C.Ronaldo.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 30, 2013)

Mesut Oezil said:
			
		

> I gave my jersey to Mourinho because he’s the best coach in the world & I love him like a father.



Oooerr...


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2013)

This season I would rather have us perform well in the league until January. I don't care about the COC loss at all. Given the tough run of games till December, I think it's good that it ended in 90 minutes.

Wenger's approach paid off in the end. We got the better 2-0 result over the weekend. 

If we don't sign reinforcements in January, we will be lucky to get fourth place.


----------



## cacklebolt (Nov 6, 2013)

Juventus screwed big time.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 6, 2013)

its the same old story with juventus..they somehow tend to choke in champions league


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 7, 2013)

hungover orchestra silences heavy metal...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2013)

Good win for the Arses. That Arun Ramsay brother is on fiiiire. 

Meanwhile... Eto'ooooo!!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Good win for the Arses. That Arun Ramsay brother is on fiiiire.


[YOUTUBE]PE3zeB-h3NA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2013)

shite performance. Can't see us turning this around.


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 11, 2013)

Much-needed win, keeps us in it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 24, 2013)

A blatant red card..could have been a career threatening injury..But still one of the best derby games ever.

*i.minus.com/if2f59xJhDtD2.gif


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 4, 2013)

damn what has happened to this thread??


----------



## iinfi (Dec 14, 2013)

burji pav out for a month. ex-arsenal playboy


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 16, 2013)

AVB sacked, Clarke sacked.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 16, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *AVB sacked*, Clarke sacked.



He had it coming!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 17, 2013)

he looked like he was about to cry when paulinho was sent off...


----------



## red_devil (Dec 17, 2013)

WTF is wrong with Spurs board/Levy??

Here's a manager who spent almost a 100 mil in the summer and now you chuck him out without giving him even 1 full season??

And now there'll be a new manager and he will end up spending some $$$. It really doesn't sound like the way to run a club or take it forward!

EDIT:

LOL @ the CL draws..


I think City have more than a decent chance against Barca..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2013)

^ Levy won't spend a single penny now. They spent the Bale money on 7 or so players and saw no improvement in the squad (on the pitch). 

[YOUTUBE]E1ycnkcAbyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 19, 2013)

Who has the hardest World Cup 2014 draw?


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 3, 2014)

For #AFC fans Berbatov or/and Costa coming to solve striker problems .. #WeNeedThem


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 5, 2014)

La liga is being broadcasted on star sports hd 1. How the hell I'm supposed to get that on my non hd dth?


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 6, 2014)

you mean here after all matches of la liga will be broadcasted only on SSHD1?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't really watch football that closely but a question to those of you who do. 

Why does Messi gets listed every year for the Ballon'd Or.  No doubt he is a great player, but  from what I've seen  last year , he was injured/not playing at the best level  for a major part of the last year.


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 8, 2014)

arsenal....


----------



## red_devil (Jan 11, 2014)

wow! this thread has almost died! 

Where are all the old timers?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've started working... don't find time for TDF anymore 
football matches are getting rare too


----------



## Krow (Jan 11, 2014)

Arsenal_Gunners used to keep it alive. Haven't seen him around much.

I'm swamped with work too, so don't find much time for forums. Besides, the quality has really gone down here. Kids have taken over the forum. So no quality content to appeal to me. 

But I follow Arsenal regularly. I watch games whenever I can. It's the best time in years for us and I'm enjoying every bit. Besides United are in the dumps, so no manyoo phans joining to troll anymore.


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2014)

RIP TDF and all Indian forums.

Indians can never do anything right. Whether sports or technology.


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2014)

Um why do guys hate Manchester United so much? Any reasons? Its my favorite team


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Um why do guys hate Manchester United so much? Any reasons? Its my favorite team


Nice. Mine too.

What other teams do you like?


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2014)

ico said:


> Nice. Mine too.
> 
> What other teams do you like?



Manchester city. BTW hopefully they will be on top after tomorrow's match


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Manchester city. BTW hopefully they will be on top after tomorrow's match


Comedy gold.

Exactly the reason why they're hated, I guess.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jan 12, 2014)

^


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2014)

ico said:


> Comedy gold.
> 
> Exactly the reason why they're hated, I guess.



U mean MC won't make it to top. I didn't get what exactly u meant with ur second line.


----------



## Krow (Jan 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Manchester city. BTW hopefully they will be on top after tomorrow's match



 Unbelievable. That's like saying my favourite cricket team is India, but I hope Pakistan win the World Cup.

Comedy gold indeed.


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 12, 2014)

The great thing about United's slump in form is that you can clearly see the difference between real supporters and Glory Hunters. We'll bounce back there is no doubt about that but I know that it won't be this season, let's hope we make it to the top 4(which is unlikely too).
I hope Arsenal win the league, Wenger deserves it.


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2014)

Krow said:


> Unbelievable. That's like saying my favourite cricket team is India, but I hope Pakistan win the World Cup.
> 
> Comedy gold indeed.



Looking at MU performance what do u expect. My second fav has better chances


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Looking at MU performance what do u expect. My second fav has better chances


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2014)

Yellow card fever


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh my...


----------



## amjath (Jan 13, 2014)

It happened Manchester City is on top. But may not be after Tuesday's match


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 13, 2014)

^Dude, seriously?


----------



## amjath (Jan 13, 2014)

lovedonator said:


> ^Dude, seriously?



What??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 13, 2014)

stoke liverpool game could qualify as the game of the season..glad we won in the end..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 13, 2014)

Serie A round-up: Sassuolo's 4-3 Milan win is biggest in top flight | Football | theguardian.com


The kid is only 19 (on loan from Juve). Bad season for AC Milan.

Aaaaaaaaaand Milan have sacked Allegri.


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 14, 2014)

Ronaldo it is.


----------



## amjath (Jan 19, 2014)

Can't believe this is happening with mu


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 19, 2014)

Bwaahahahahahhaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 21, 2014)

united fans do not know the feeling of being 7th ehh...


----------



## amjath (Jan 21, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> united fans do not know the feeling of being 7th ehh...



 yeah


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 22, 2014)

amjath said:


> Looking at MU performance what do u expect. My second fav has better chances


----------



## amjath (Jan 22, 2014)

No no no no this is not happening

Wayne Rooney lined up by Real Madrid for £25 million summer move from Manchester United - Telegraph


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2014)

amjath said:


> No no no no this is not happening
> 
> Wayne Rooney lined up by Real Madrid for £25 million summer move from Manchester United - Telegraph



Please do yourself a favour and declare City as your team. They're winning after all.


----------



## amjath (Jan 23, 2014)

I have 2 fav in IPL so I will have to choose 2 in bpl 

I can't give away MU that easy. I have been their fan before pay channel cable system came into picture


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 24, 2014)

Krow said:


> Please do yourself a favour and declare City as your team. They're winning after all.



Hahahahahahahaha   

God damn..mourinho pulled out a willian on us..salah gone to chelsea...


----------



## amjath (Jan 25, 2014)

This guy has more faith than me
*www.goal.com/en-ca/news/4179/engla...erguson-manchester-united-still-in-title-race


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 25, 2014)

he is still trolling after retirement.. 

Mata to utd done..still wondering why mourinho sold to utd


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 26, 2014)

Manchester United Fans are just mad .. Cant handle my friend.. And now they are trying on Kroos .. WTF !!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 26, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> he is still trolling after retirement..
> 
> Mata to utd done..still wondering why mourinho sold to utd



Even I am... Are they really worried about FFP ? Didn't seem like they did till last year......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 27, 2014)

^ He wasn't suited to the team's playing style and was unwilling to adapt. We just cashed in on him without weakening our team.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 29, 2014)

FFP isn't a problem anymore for chelsea iirc. Recent results put them comfortably within the brackets of the FFP rules. 
Oscar is the better player in the role but still think mata if given adequate game time could have done well out wide too but yeah he is poor defensively which i guess was the reason y he was not preferred.


----------



## amjath (Feb 1, 2014)

*au.eurosport.com/football/premier-...th-konoplyanka-attempt_sto4117441/story.shtml


----------



## red_devil (Feb 2, 2014)

Moyes 

I wonder how much time he's got. With such results, hopefully, not 6years! 

Monaco loaned/bought Berba. 


And I can't help but feel sorry for Arsenal. They loan Kallstrom to cover for injuries in the squad and that guy himself gets injured. You couldn't even make this one up!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 2, 2014)

Moyes IN.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 2, 2014)

the tactics were bad..He was definitely unlucky having two defenders injured but getting welbeck on was an act of stupidity. He was anonymous the whole game and his first touch is awful. Its laughable how he goes on with these tactics..


----------



## amjath (Feb 8, 2014)

Big match live now. My bet is on Liverpool

Edit: in first minute itself wow
Edit 2: like commentator asks "how many do u want? How many do u want?"


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 9, 2014)

February has arrived - the month of Arsenal's annual title challenge collapse.


----------



## amjath (Feb 9, 2014)

Kl@w-24 said:


> February has arrived - the month of Arsenal's annual title challenge collapse.



U watched yesterdays match. One of the best freaking 30 minutes


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2014)

How many of you tuning into the Barca vs City match tonight?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 22, 2014)

oh Arse fans ... oh arse fans ... ho hhohohohohohoho
the spirit of mekalodu continues to hanunt them ... ole ole ole


----------



## amjath (Mar 22, 2014)

iinfi said:


> oh Arse fans ... oh arse fans ... ho hhohohohohohoho
> the spirit of mekalodu continues to hanunt them ... ole ole ole



Its good for united fans. United manager said united will come back to top 4.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 24, 2014)

^I don't think its possible in this season


----------



## amjath (Mar 25, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> ^I don't think its possible in this season



Spirit of United Manager what to do!!


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't know what happen to Arsenal. They were so good in starting but everything seems to be falling apart now.


----------



## amjath (Mar 30, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> I don't know what happen to Arsenal. They were so good in starting but everything seems to be falling apart now.



Liverpool gets better and better eh??


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 1, 2014)

Arsenal i hate that team....


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> Liverpool gets better and better eh??



Seems exactly like that. They have good chance of finishing 2nd this time


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 22, 2014)

Moyes is gone and no posts at all. Wow, the thread is really dead.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 22, 2014)

It was inevitable
...but still they should have persisted with him for next season as well.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 22, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> Seems exactly like that. They have good chance of finishing 2nd this time



They are winning.




true_lies said:


> It was inevitable
> ...but still they should have persisted with him for next season as well.



Glad he is gone.  
They can't really get anywhere if they don't spend.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 23, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/183082-do-you-mind-clubs-pumped-oil-money.html#post2101474

Please I call all the football fans to discuss. I know here a lot of people who have good knowledge about soccer world.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2014)

Last day of the season.


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2014)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Last day of the season.



[STRIKE]Which season epl?? So after world cup it resumes. [/STRIKE]Still many days left for Uefa finals.

I was away from EPL for few years and saw title win ever, so this question is noob for few people, why there is no semi-finals/finals for EPL


----------



## TheSloth (May 12, 2014)

In EPL, Points are given for each match drawn/won for teams. And there's no knockout games in leagues like EPL, La Liga  etc.. UCL is different. Their knock out round starts from 2nd round. 2 legs(matches) are played between two teams, whoever scores more in aggregate goes to next round(home and away goals count is important).


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> In EPL, Points are given for each match drawn/won for teams. And there's no knockout games in leagues like EPL, La Liga  etc.. UCL is different. Their knock out round starts from 2nd round. 2 legs(matches) are played between two teams, whoever scores more in aggregate goes to next round(home and away goals count is important).



but the knockout matches are best when compared to points table. Any specific reason for considering points


----------



## TheSloth (May 13, 2014)

Yeah knockout matches are really good, much more intense cause if they lose they will get eliminated.
A very good question you asked I would say cause I never thought myself.  Now I think, and conclude that, there are so many football teams, if some team get eliminate in first round they have to sit out whole year and do nothing. This format is not good as lot of talent will just go waste and the players won't be enthusiastic, they will not get more money and leave footballl eventually. People will stop supporting football(or their city team). In BPL knid of league, all teams get to play lot of matches. One important point is MONEY. The organizers of the competition are getting more money as they have to manage 20 teams(for example) and each team plays whole year(almost) so people are going to watch match every weekend. 
Learned from ico -> After all this, someone thought why not let champions of each league play together? OK then lets organize, a tougher competition only for champions where they have to fight'till death(exaggerate)'. Later they modified some rules and kept UCL only for top leagues of few top European Countries(in football)

But I am not sure for all this. I just thought. Let someone with more knowledge comment on this.


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 18, 2014)

finally after eight years, 11
months, 25 days 19 hours, eight minutes and 45
seconds + 122 minutes monkey is off the back....


----------



## ico (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2014)

ico said:


>



Enjoy! You deserve it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2014)

***world cup time***


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah. Which team you are supporting?


----------



## ico (Jun 8, 2014)

Brazil. Like always.

Also Netherlands as they should win at least one World Cup.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 10, 2014)

good news for brazil since neymar's injury is not so serious. But so many unfortunate players.
I was really looking upto the performance of Marco Reus, but then he is not playing now


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2014)

Belgium FTW!!!


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 10, 2014)

^ Eden Hazard ftw


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 10, 2014)

Spain.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 10, 2014)

Brazil is one of the strongest contender this time. 
No one supporting France, Italy?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 11, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> Brazil is one of the strongest contender this time.
> No one supporting France, Italy?



Most of the indians support teams that have their favorite football player. Since ribery is out I doubt that the no of people supporting france will be significant.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 11, 2014)

^true. I support portugal and argentina


----------



## Baker (Jun 12, 2014)

guys any one remembering 4 years back we were having one dedicated thread for world cup.....

*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/126704-official-2010-fifa-world-cup-channel.html


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2014)

4 years back, this thread was active. 

btw where do you live in Bangalore?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2014)

^^ Stalker???  

Let's hope Croatia are able to provide a good showing today and don't go out with a whimper...


----------



## kaz (Jun 12, 2014)

Espana! Todo el camino


----------



## Baker (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice to meet u again [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] , i am staying near HAL .
so when you moved to bangalore....?


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2014)

Baker said:


> Nice to meet u again [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] , i am staying near HAL .
> so when you moved to bangalore....?


2 years back.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 13, 2014)

Is it me or does the 2014 fifa world cup logo look like a Facepalm .


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 13, 2014)

Ok guys any other website other than firstrow to stream?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 13, 2014)

lol ... What a start for Brazil    ... Marcelo does an own goal .


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2014)

brazil 0 croatia 1
who wan croatia to win


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 13, 2014)

awesome stuff from oscar the guy's amazing.. gg marcelo

Sluggish performance by Brasil imo, Oscar did a fabulous job , he has a bright future. Good job to Croatia for putting up a nice fight.


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2014)

sh!t refereeing actually. That's why Brazil won.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 14, 2014)

WoW what a goal from RVP .


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 14, 2014)

Van persie rules. 5-1 omfg gg NL


----------



## amjath (Jun 14, 2014)

Didnt saw the match, seeing the match stats Spain looks good but what went wrong?? Van persie's Goal was awesome

- - - Updated - - -

Edit: Saw persie's second goal, what the hell is Casillas doing with the ball.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 14, 2014)

RVP.....The Flying Dutchman


----------



## quan chi (Jun 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]o-bZcWCQNks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 14, 2014)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/amX4Vy4_460sa.gif


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 15, 2014)

Anyone of you playing Mcdonald's FIFA Fantasy?


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2014)

Give this a try


Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/q77/s720x720/10297868_713364712053585_7412866030090892652_n.jpg
*Read the texts in yellow*


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 17, 2014)

^^found switzerland only


----------



## amjath (Jun 17, 2014)

England, Argentina, Brazil and switzerland


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2014)

I can tell you 9
But 11 more


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 17, 2014)

i found Croatia, japan and Colombia


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 17, 2014)

The cock represents France!!!


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> The cock represents France!!!



Rooster they call it 


   [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] that red dot with white circle is Japan right?

- - - Updated - - -

1. Argentina (graffiti la pulga)
2. Switzerland (white Cross on red box)
3. Spain (car no. plate)
4. Germany (klosed on door)
5. England (3 lions)
6. France (murga)
7. Croatia (lungi sookh ra hai)
8. Columbia (flag)
9. Mexico (Chicharito Hernandez)

More? Do relate....


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 17, 2014)

the red dot with the white circle is not japan ?


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2014)

Then?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 18, 2014)

Then nothing.


----------



## kaz (Jun 18, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Then nothing.



hahaa


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2014)

so brazil kick off then


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 18, 2014)

I think Neymar colored his hair


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 21, 2014)

Honduras players doesn't play cool game at all. So much physical game they play. All of them are so big. So they just use their physical presence more than playing good football

- - - Updated - - -

i have noticed, so many players from countries from Africa continent, wear their shorts like a low waist jeans. What if someone by mistake pulled it, easily it will come down Or they want it to be pulled down easily?


----------



## amjath (Jun 21, 2014)

^ so what they wear 2 inners


----------



## amjath (Jun 24, 2014)

Wtf @Luis Suarez biting Giorgio Chiellini


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2014)

seriously.. the guy's a psycho.

but this world cup, maaaan.. so many "heavy weights" going out.


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2014)

Netherland has a upper hand, hope they win

- - - Updated - - -

*www1.skysports.com/football/news/11095/9360407/world-cup-fifa-to-investigate-luis-suarez-after-giorgio-chiellini-biting-incident


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeaa, mannn, Portugal, Italy, Spain, England already out..
but, Holland & France looking strong, evn Argentina & Brazil..


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 28, 2014)

Me rooting strong for Brasil


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 29, 2014)

effing **** , effing hell, why the hell is the effin Brasillian **** winning even after playing like effing ****?


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Jun 29, 2014)

U saw just wht happened..?? thrilling, exhilarating round of 16 match, Brasil vs Chile. ur team just edging thro..


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> effing **** , effing hell, why the hell is the effin Brasillian **** winning even after playing like effing ****?



take some heartburn meds 



Pratik Pawar said:


> U saw just wht happened..?? thrilling, exhilarating round of 16 match, Brasil vs Chile. ur team just edging thro..



yeah it was nice.. had me gripping the edges of my seat over the penalties.


----------



## amjath (Jun 29, 2014)

Chile was clear threat to brazil but they f***ed the penalties


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 29, 2014)

guys, I subscribed 4 teams to watch live streaming on livesports.in. Netherlands is one among them. I can see my package is active in my account but whenever I am clicking on watch now, they are asking me to subscribe again. Guys help here please
Posted here to get fast replies


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 29, 2014)

Awesome comeback from Netherlands ..


----------



## XTerminator (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow, a lot of new faces here since i last logged in


----------



## ratul (Jul 9, 2014)

So, what are the reactions from today's gang rape?


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2014)

ratul said:


> So, what are the reactions from today's gang rape?


Brazil defence stood watch all the goals. So Germany vs Netherlands it will be!!

Manuel Neuer did everything he could do.

Some tweet reaction.

501 Not Implemented


----------



## kaz (Jul 9, 2014)

All because of this:


Spoiler



*scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/l/t1.0-9/10489671_853846324643971_3579530293524021976_n.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 11, 2014)

It's terribly shocking to see Argentina in the final! Two best teams of this WC were (are) Germany and Holland, and they should have met in the final.


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2014)

Van gaal didn't do the final change which caused Netherland. Tim krul don't dive as the brain says, he watches the kicker then dives. He said this during his fourth penalty sitting quarter finals too


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 14, 2014)

ITS The GERMANS .... 



LOL MESSI , Just when the final whistle blew his face was like "I am glad its over"  he would be thinking f*ck this bull$h!t , I better be back at Barcelona


----------



## amjath (Jul 14, 2014)

Well deserved victory for Germans, they are into the game since beginning unlike Argentina. Alejandro Sabella said after quarter finals "we haven't started yet"

I can make the best controversial comment of all time.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Germany were easily the best Team of the tournament , it was well deserved  ...

Messi got the best player award , WTF FIFA ?


----------



## amjath (Jul 14, 2014)

It should be Robben

Joachim Loew hugs every beauty over there


----------



## sksundram (Jul 14, 2014)

Both teams played really well in the final. I am happy Germany won. That goal was a beauty to watch.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 14, 2014)

Messi must be cursing himself for being born in Argentina...
How Palacio and Higuain missed the two easiest chances of the game are beyond me...

Even Torres would have scored those sitters...

Germany rode their luck today but fair play to them... They were the better team when it came to their finishing...

And, Robben being the best player??? Are you kidding me... He was drifting in and out of games throughout the tournament...

Best player by a mile was James Rodriguez who carried the entire burden of his team on his shoulder in the absence of his experienced partner Falcao...


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 14, 2014)

Germany was nowhere near their best, especially for their finishing, they were pretty average if not bad. If they were at their full flow then we would've had another Brazil / Germany SF, I mean not that much, but close 

PS : Sorry for being Off Topic but this is ridiculous! Why I can see the avatars while browsing Digit via Tapatalk but from my desktop via Chrome (or any browser for that matter)?


----------



## amjath (Jul 14, 2014)

Of all the semi finalists, germany and netherland were best among the four.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION] i dont have an avatar


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 17, 2014)

No one is talking about transfer here. Why? Two years back this thread was so active. I miss this thread


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> *It should be Robben*
> 
> Joachim Loew hugs every beauty over there



no disrespect to the guy, he is a great player, but also a miserable fvck. 

his theatrical skills would have put Ben kingsley to shame. :\


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 21, 2014)

*static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Football/Pix/pictures/2014/5/17/1400353515080/Arsenal-manager-Arsene-We-011.jpg

*i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/assets/140517221116-arsenal-cup-horizontal-gallery.jpg

Am I late....


----------



## snap (Jul 28, 2014)

Return of the cat [MENTION=85298]axes2t2[/MENTION] ?


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

I forgot to post this and surprised no one posted it yet
Error Page


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2014)

no one here likes madrid except few

- - - Updated - - -

any chance Khadeira comes to Arsenal? Or which club he may go?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 3, 2014)

What's with the silence in this thread? Everyone stopped watching/following Football?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 7, 2014)

So no one liked the Galaxy11 ad?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 9, 2014)

no epl this week..screw internationals :}


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 9, 2014)

^Which team you are supporting?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 10, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> ^Which team you are supporting?



in Epl? Always been a liverpool fan


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 10, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> in Epl? Always been a liverpool fan



ok...this time without suarez it'll be very hard.
Generally which team you support, any league?


----------



## ravitaneja (Sep 10, 2014)

Real Madrid in La Liga and Chelsea in Premiere League


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 12, 2014)

I await the return of United. After 20 years of dominance, it's hard to be losing, but that's the way things go sometimes


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 12, 2014)

^^

We will be back.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 12, 2014)

xtremevicky said:


> ^^
> 
> We will be back.



The still do not have  decent midfielders, 
I was so disappointed when they refused to do the Sneijder deal a couple of years back, miss Paul Scholes.


----------



## xtremevicky (Sep 12, 2014)

Sneijder would not have added anything for the team.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 12, 2014)

SAF showed how a good manager can make even a mediocre team believe that they're world beaters and then actually go on and do it. LVG just has to get a good team to do the same. The team is fine, their minds need to be convinced of that. Hunger and drive is lacking and fear of losing has set in.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 12, 2014)

We need at least 5 years.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 13, 2014)

Nah, 2 is enough. It's not like we're Liverpool or anything


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 13, 2014)

Lets see. I will the happiest person if I'm wrong.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2014)

I am yet to see new United's match. Di maria Rooney Falcao. This time battle for top 4 won't be easy, especially for 3rd and 4th place(assumming ManC and Chelsea taking 1st and 2nd place)


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 13, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> I await the return of United. After 20 years of dominance, it's hard to be losing, but that's the way things go sometimes



You can't imagine difficult how difficult it was to watch MUFC in our hostel common room where the MCFC brigade(and others too) shouted dominance last season. Eagerly waiting for tomorrows match where our whole first team(Rojo, Falcao, RvP, Luke Shaw, Roonie) will be playing.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't care if we win the league or not, I just want them to start playing the way a Utd team should play, without fear, and never giving up, not even until the last minute even if down 5 nil. I just want to see that spirit return, the rest will come automatically.


----------



## amjath (Sep 13, 2014)

^ looks as if they give up in EPL but concentrate on other league


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 14, 2014)

Where do you'll guys see match highlights? 
I used to see it on 101greatgoals.com.. now it has become a useless website


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Where do you'll guys see match highlights?
> I used to see it on 101greatgoals.com.. now it has become a useless website


TV? Bpl Saturday review. Try searching for the same


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2014)

I see all the hightlights on starsports.in


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> I see all the hightlights on starsports.in


Free?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 14, 2014)

website... that is what I am asking for...


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2014)

yeah highlights are free.
First win for ManUtd. Didn't see full match but was following. Di Maria man of the match right?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 14, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> I see all the hightlights on starsports.in



thanks man.. didn't know that


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> thanks man.. didn't know that



You're welcome.


----------



## ico (Sep 14, 2014)

*footyroom.com*

*soccer-blogger.com*

for Arsenal, *arsenalist.com* is good.


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> yeah highlights are free.
> First win for ManUtd. Didn't see full match but was following. Di Maria man of the match right?



ManU looked poor in table before they won


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 14, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> I see all the hightlights on starsports.in



great!! thanks! 

- - - Updated - - -

i hardly get any time to watch TV nowadays


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 15, 2014)

ico said:


> *footyroom.com*
> 
> *soccer-blogger.com*
> 
> for Arsenal, *arsenalist.com* is good.


Do you know any website which live streams in 480/720p?


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 15, 2014)

United looking a bit like their old self today. Still a long way to go. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ico (Sep 15, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Do you know any website which live streams in 480/720p?


No website really.

At best you can go to *wiziwig.tv* and search for Sopcast/StreamTorrent streams.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> great!! thanks!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i hardly get any time to watch TV nowadays



You're welcome.
I am also in hostel, so miss most of the matches. But I see highlights regularly on starsports.in
Also my hostel's wifi is decent so we get to see good quality videos.

Arsenal got another draw. though both the goals were awesome but not enough


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 15, 2014)

guys I was using front row sports.something to watch live matches but the quality was not good, as I have switched to DTH now I don't use that.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 15, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> I see all the hightlights on starsports.in



Its Starsports.*com*


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Its Starsports.*com*



Sorry everyone.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 17, 2014)

snap said:


> Return of the cat @axes2t2 ?



Not yet


----------



## snap (Sep 17, 2014)

axes2t2 said:


> Not yet



Busy with life i assume


----------



## Neo (Sep 24, 2014)

Saw 15 minutes of Aston Villa vs Arsenal
Ramsey is losing touch, missing 2 easy goals


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 25, 2014)

Though Arsenal won that match. Thank god.
Right now some rumours are floating around about ronaldo's agent had some conflict with Perez, which may lead to ronaldo leave real madrid and join manu. Manu fans excited?


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2014)

^ is that true  Woow any links?


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 25, 2014)

LOL, nobody seems interested in Indian Football.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ is that true  Woow any links?



Not true. Rumour. But recently cristiano spoke about this speculation and ended rumour. But He never spoke about madrid too when he was in Man Utd. Lets see what happens in next summer transfer


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 27, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> LOL, nobody seems interested in Indian Football.



I am interested. Waiting for ISL to start. Eager to know how many big names has given their confirmation to play in India.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 26, 2014)

ISL has started. What's your opinion?


----------



## amjath (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't watch so no comments. Big match tonight in epl


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> ISL has started. What's your opinion?


Football is good. But Indian players are frustrating to watch.

The quality of goals scored has also been good.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 26, 2014)

I am seeing only highlights. Not getting time to watch full match. Will see from december onwards. I saw few goals and I was amazed to see the talents. But home grown players are yet to make an impact.

- - - Updated - - -

Why I can't see mine and ico's comments?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2014)

amjath said:
			
		

> Big match tonight in epl


 Very big inface


----------



## amjath (Oct 26, 2014)

Quality defense from both sides, but somehow Drogba punched a hole perfectly. One of the quality match by ManU this season so far

Update: I literally jumped out of my seat when persie scored finally.
Lesson learnt: Manu are poor near and in the corners.


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2014)

Another big match today, city vs united.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 2, 2014)

United have this one in the bag


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 4, 2014)

This time la liga table looks like epl table. Usually in la liga we see top 3 usual teams leading from rest of the packs by 10 points or something but this time each team is 1 or 2 point lesser than the immediate team above them


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2014)

Come on Liverpool kick Chelsea's arse. Enemy's enemy is friend


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 8, 2014)

aaaand im stuck in office. 


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 4, 2014)

Man U 2 - Stoke city 1


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 4, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> Man U 2 - Stoke city 1


Yeah, it's been more then 24 hours!


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 4, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah, it's been more then 24 hours!


So what?. A win is a win!.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 25, 2014)

something unexpected is happening. Stewart Downing is doing well for WHU.. 
Maybe like Foster, some players cant handle big club pressures


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 27, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Maybe like Foster, some players cant handle big club pressures



And to think, once upon a time it was Foster (MUFC) and Carson (LFC) who were being touted as the next great English goalkeepers.


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 5, 2015)

Is this Channel closed ?? I really loved this channel . Plz revive it guys !!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 5, 2015)

Everybodys grown up... Busy people


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 5, 2015)

Nobody is too grown up for football !


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 13, 2015)

Manchester United 4 - 2 Manchester City. Victory At last!!!!


----------



## amjath (Apr 13, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Manchester United 4 - 2 Manchester City. Victory At last!!!!



This is the match I was expecting for a long time but couldn't watch 

- - - Updated - - -

1 point to take out Arsenal. Chelsea is quite far.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

I cancelled two business meetings and rudely turned down my friend's invite to come over to his house to watch this, was worth it. Still two goals missing, well.


----------



## amjath (Apr 13, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> I cancelled two business meetings and rudely turned down my friend's invite to come over to his house to watch this, was worth it. Still two goals missing, well.



One of the biggest rivals I missed. How many yellow cards


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

amjath said:


> One of the biggest rivals I missed. How many yellow cards





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/IOkT6Nr.png



Kompany dude is lucky to not have a Red by the way. Mata was offside though, I mean the second goal.


----------



## powerhoney (Apr 13, 2015)

Where you at now, you $hittizens!!!  No offence meant though... Great match!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (May 18, 2015)

Soccer commentators cheat sheet: The art of commentary with BBC's Nick Barnes - Album on Imgur


----------



## axes2t2 (May 31, 2015)

Woohooo !!!!!!!!

*i.imgur.com/3liJBTe.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*36.media.tumblr.com/2a5eaa3169430cab16b669f07ac6344e/tumblr_np6eykxZWs1r6ibubo1_500.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*40.media.tumblr.com/1f08a69b33e4e2e1f92515a461032783/tumblr_np6jqbpJ9H1r2dz6io4_1280.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*40.media.tumblr.com/624b0081445d5f500b1d4df46d2457e0/tumblr_np6jqbpJ9H1r2dz6io6_1280.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*41.media.tumblr.com/7c7e79f143657a902bf246a68f10c5f2/tumblr_np6jqbpJ9H1r2dz6io10_1280.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*40.media.tumblr.com/b6cfd4aabc31ce7e75a6451b8a0f0297/tumblr_np6k4cdwfg1uwd32ro1_1280.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2015)

No discussion about the final tonight? wow


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2015)

Congrats, Barca... Was a nice game tonight!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 7, 2015)

Pirlo at the end though


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Pirlo at the end though



Was sad... Pirlo was awful though!!! One of his poorer performances...


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 17, 2015)

Anybody up for Argentina vs Uruguay at Copa America today ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Welcome to the best club in London Petr ✓........\m/

*i.imgur.com/gvYXShN.png


----------



## mitraark (Jul 29, 2015)

Has StarSports.com stopped its' online EPL pack scheme ? The only thing i could find on STarsports.com is a Rs 500 F1 pack/


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 30, 2015)

Can someone post the latest transfer news ? (Confirmed only)


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 3, 2015)

Woooooooooooottttt !!!!!!!!

*40.media.tumblr.com/c2cf48821ed531058f52fe19771470e4/tumblr_nsgqojf2Um1rhhlcoo3_500.png


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 5, 2015)

Latest EPL Transfer News:
================
Summer Football Transfer Window 2015 News | Barclays Premier League


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 8, 2015)

And it begins


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 26, 2015)

Till yesterday I thought benzema deal is done. But as said about Wenger, "you never know"


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 24, 2015)

Not wants to discuss football anymore?


----------



## pinku1993 (Sep 24, 2015)

Seems like the channel is dead.. Let's bring it back alive.. So any hot fixtures this weekend. I am watching Manchester United's game against Sunderland. The new 'underrated' boy is working like an over clocked machine. Way to go Anthony Martial..


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 24, 2015)

pinku1993 said:


> Seems like the channel is dead.. Let's bring it back alive.. So any hot fixtures this weekend. I am watching Manchester United's game against Sunderland. The new 'underrated' boy is working like an over clocked machine. Way to go Anthony Martial..



what game is this? the match with sunderland is supposed to be on 26th. right?


----------



## pinku1993 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yep...


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 25, 2015)

Now a days I watch any match coming live due to work timings.


----------



## pinku1993 (Sep 26, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Now a days I watch any match coming live due to work timings.


Yeah I can understand. We kids got beards and moustaches following this group. It happens.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 26, 2015)

Alexis is back !!!


----------



## pinku1993 (Sep 27, 2015)

Finally Rooney scored in PL ... 1000 minutes drought came to an end. Credits to the new kid in the block. Anthony Martial


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 5, 2015)

Yesterday was a good day....


----------



## pinku1993 (Oct 5, 2015)

Not for us! ..


----------



## amjath (Oct 5, 2015)

its not for me either, the slow momentum which manu had after 25 min paid the price


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 21, 2015)

Terrific performance by the team today 

*41.media.tumblr.com/76fe002338d9b9be17118573852420bf/tumblr_nwjdomjDZ51sfrapyo3_1280.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well the Manchester Derby was boring.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 1, 2015)

*streamable.com/4hpl

Junuzovic triple nutmeg on Sokratis,,


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 22, 2015)

Well, el classico was great!


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 21, 2015)

No one wants to discuss football anymore?????????


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 22, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> No one wants to discuss football anymore?????????


Not when Leicester are top of the table!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 29, 2016)

I am up for discussion. Though i dont watch any match cause I dont have a TV but i follow real madrid and arsenal vs closely over internet. I am searching for job thats why not much active on forum. Hoping to get back to forum soon. i used to love this thread. my first source of transfer news back in 2012 and all. 
Today arsenal lost. Man Utd seem to be aiming for top 4 and they can actually do if they don't loose any EPL game now. Around 10 games are remaining.


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 29, 2016)

This is the season I've been most out of touch with, and looking at ManUtds table placement looks like I missed a lot of heartache. I did catch the second half of the ManUtd-Arsenal game. I can't believe the Utd juniors beat Arsenal seniors. 

So is Leicester going to have the dream run? What do you guys think? What odds of them taking the title? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 29, 2016)

I think Leicester will do it. Looking at their remaining fixtures and their never give up mentality, it looks very plausible. Tottenham are having a brilliant run too, Pochettino has taken them to another level. It's gonna be an exciting end to the season.


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 29, 2016)

Will we make 4th?


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 29, 2016)

Raaabo said:


> Will we make 4th?


By we if you mean United, then don't know. But after a string of defeats, poor form and boring football, United is finally winning matches back to back and that too in a convincing manner which is all that matters right now.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 29, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> By we if you mean United, then don't know. But after a string of defeats, poor form and boring football, United is finally winning matches back to back and that too in a convincing manner which is all that matters right now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Of course I mean Man Utd. 

I think the kids are finally showing Van Gaal what the club is all about. Fergie took an average team and made them world class just by injecting hunger and passion. It's taken a record number of injuries to remind everyone how important the utd never-say-die spirit is.


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm sure that Man Utd will finish below Chelsea

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raaabo (Feb 29, 2016)

Haha. Anything is possible, but we are talking probability here.


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 29, 2016)

Raaabo said:


> Haha. Anything is possible, but we are talking probability here.


Well, there is only a 8 point difference between them. Since Manchester united is inconsistent and Chelsea is unbeaten in 11 games, I say the probability of Chelsea finishing above united is not that low.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Feb 29, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Well, there is only a 8 point difference between them. Since Manchester united is inconsistent and Chelsea is unbeaten in 11 games, I say the probability of Chelsea finishing above united is not that low.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


With all the players Utd have coming back from injury, I can't see that happening.


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 29, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> With all the players Utd have coming back from injury, I can't see that happening.


We'll see

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 29, 2016)

Raaabo said:


> Will we make 4th?



I don't think so, mainly because I don't expect Arsenal or City to make that many mistakes but let's hope they do. Winning Europe League seems our best way to have a chance for Champions league next season and that in itself is not gonna be easy by any means. 
What are your thoughts about LVG's successor? Who should it be?

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> I'm sure that Man Utd will finish below Chelsea
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Yes, and Aston Villa will win the league and I am Batman.


----------



## Kaltrops (Feb 29, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> We'll see
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Chelsea supporter?


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 29, 2016)

Raaabo said:


> Of course I mean Man Utd.
> 
> I think the kids are finally showing Van Gaal what the club is all about. Fergie took an average team and made them world class just by injecting hunger and passion. It's taken a record number of injuries to remind everyone how important the utd never-say-die spirit is.



I just hope we play this way for next few games! and don't loose any crucial matches! (Fingers Crossed)!


----------



## Kaltrops (Feb 29, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> I just hope we play this way for next few games! and don't loose any crucial matches! (Fingers Crossed)!


Sadly, we will  This is basically our 2nd and 3rd team. But the injection of youth has certainly helped us. The kids have nothing to lose. 

I just hope we don't pick up any more injuries. We also need Smalling back because our back line will get killed. Remember, we did concede two goals.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 1, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Yes, and Aston Villa will win the league and I am Batman.



Yea, we all knew that Leicester city was gonna be the favourites to win the title after 27 games. The best thing about the premier league is it's unpredictability.

And yea I'm a Chelsea supporter.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 2, 2016)

Its really hard for ManU to come in top 4 cause few of next fixtures are actually hard i would say cause they are playing Watford, Liverpool and West Ham. City has decent fixtures. And its not only Leicester who are having dream run, its Hostpur too. Unless they drop points there is not stopping them from coming 2nd. Arsenal is playing hotspur on 3rd weekend. That fixture will decide the title race. And I too hope Leicester drop some points, if not loss, 3 draws will do.

- - - Updated - - -

And I heard about the injury list of ManU, guess 14 players are out cause of injuries. They are definitely giving competition to Arsenal.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 2, 2016)

Leicester dropped points yesterday. Brilliant chance for Tottenham today but West Ham are not gonna make it easy for them. Gonna be exciting to watch.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 2, 2016)

omg wow, we all were waiting for this moment(Leicester's draw/loss). West ham is strong team but their form isn't consistent in EPL. Let's see. Hope they put a fight against Hotspur at least for a draw.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 3, 2016)

I hope Leicester win the Title. Such a small club, such a cheap team, beating the millionaires. It's a beautiful story and amazing for football and this great league. 

Sadly, I can't see that happening. I expect Spurs to win the title.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 3, 2016)

You are right. I won't mind if leicester lift the cup. Other than that I want arsenal to be the one.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 3, 2016)

My God we suck. Just goes to show how much more crap Arsenal were.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 3, 2016)

We were made to work for it, but we finally got the 3 points. 

Arsenal, lol. What a joke they are. They actually thought they could win the title. Now Spurs will beat them on Saturday and that will be that. 

I'm just happy all of the big teams dropped points tonight.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 3, 2016)

What a night! We are now level with city on points!!


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 3, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> What a night! We are now level with city on points!!


So, how did the rashford martial combo do?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 3, 2016)

Arsenal seem to have lot of chances but couldn't convert. That's why they lost. Not because they played awful. They will defeat Hotspur in coming fixture. Since Top table teams dropped points, Chelsea and ManU can breath at least. Also checkout the highlights of Liverpool vs ManC.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 3, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Arsenal seem to have lot of chances but couldn't convert. That's why they lost. Not because they played awful. They will defeat Hotspur in coming fixture. Since Top table teams dropped points, Chelsea and ManU can breath at least. Also checkout the highlights of Liverpool vs ManC.



Arsenal had 4 shots on target. That doesn't sound like a lot. Swansea had 2. Arsenal lost because they are chokers. 

And how are they going to beat one of the best defences in the league with strikers low on confidence? How are they going to keep Spurs out without Cech? 

That's the problem with Arsenal supporters -- you are not realistic. You keep living in a dreamworld. 

The only way for Arsenal to succeed is for them to get rid of Wenger. He is devoid of ideas and is ruining the club.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 4, 2016)

I saw the highlights. There were more than 4 shots taken at least towards the target. On target doesn't tell the real story. You are right about the "low on confidence" thing but don't say Wenger is out of ideas. We were playing quite well until Jan. And please, he is ruining the club?! He will leave arsenal on good condition. Unlike Fergeuson who left team with old players and left all the work for Moyes.


----------



## Raaabo (Mar 5, 2016)

Fergussen used those same "old players" to win the title. Something he was used to doing (winning that is). Please do not even begin to think that you can compare Sir Alex to Arsene. Even Wenger would tell you that's a ridiculous comparison!


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 5, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> I saw the highlights. There were more than 4 shots taken at least towards the target. On target doesn't tell the real story. You are right about the "low on confidence" thing but don't say Wenger is out of ideas. We were playing quite well until Jan. And please, he is ruining the club?! He will leave arsenal on good condition. Unlike Fergeuson who left team with old players and left all the work for Moyes.



Arsenal and Wenger haven't won the Title for 12 years? That never happened under Sir Alex. How are you satisfied with that? Any other manager would've got the sack, including Sir Alex. Why is Wenger getting special treatment? 

There is not enough pressure on him to lose his job, hence the complacency. He is too set in his ways. He refuses to change his tactics and mindset for the big games, that's one of the reasons his team's struggle. 

Like LVG, he is too stubborn to change. I guarantee you, when Wenger leaves, Arsenal will start challenging again. 

I've spoken to a few of my friends in London and they told me many people are of the opinion that he has to go. 

Coming back to the last game -- Arsenal had 4 shots on target, those are the only ones that count, not the ones that go over the keeper's head or into the crowd. 

Also, that Swansea side had 5 or 6 reserve players. They lost to Man Utd's reserve team and Swansea's reserve team at home. That's simply not good enough for a huge club like Arsenal. 

But I agree, Fergie left the club in bad shape. He left Moyes with a big mess to clean up. But he didn't plan his retirement. It was a late decision. He wanted to stay for few more years. That is why he didn't prepare for the next manager. 

Anyway, that's how great SAF was. He could take an ageing team and make them Champions. He could take good players and make them Superstars. 

Wenger could never bring the best out of his players. That's why they always choke in the second half of the season.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 5, 2016)

Great goal by Ramsey. But Arsenal are screwed now. 10 men against Spurs.

What a goal by Kane!!!


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 5, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Great goal by Ramsey. But Arsenal are screwed now. 10 men against Spurs.
> 
> What a goal by Kane!!!


Great match. This has been a great season so far. Kudos for arsenal for not giving up

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 5, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Great match. This has been a great season so far. Kudos for arsenal for not giving up
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Agreed. Great Arsenal spirit. Down to 10 men, but they never gave up. Could've won that one.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah the game was close. If cocquelin had more patience. Another red in another important game. Dammit. 
And thing about Wenger that he is too stubborn with his tactics might be true. Cant comment on this. and not bringing out the best of his players, i don't believe so. Kos and Santi are almost consistent, Mertersacker(just below them). Ozil has finally gained his ultimate form. Sanchez was performing at his peak before his injuries. Santi is the one of the best midfielder arsenal ever got. The problem lies in deep mid, a CDM, but cocquelin has taken that ro;e really well. I have seen the first few matches cocquelin, he has improved a lot by now. Don't need to say much about Bellerin.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 6, 2016)

Lost to West Brom, back to old ways again after 2 weeks of good football. :crying_NF:


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 7, 2016)

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 7, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Lost to West Brom, back to old ways again after 2 weeks of good football. :crying_NF:


I am so pissed. We blew a great chance to go to within 2 points of Arsenal and level with City. Now I'm worried about West Ham and Pool finishing above us


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2016)

Didn't see Raaabo's comment earlier. I accept that SAF is above all but i would say Wenger has done a lot for arsenal. Injury crisis has hit arsenal hard whic we all know about. Even then he has given us a UCL spot. Not every manager can do that, every season.

- - - Updated - - -

ManU and Chelsea both dropped points. City still has a game in hand. Leicester is playing United and City both in coming fixture(not immediate). Hoping something good there, for arsenal.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 8, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Didn't see Raaabo's comment earlier. I accept that SAF is above all but i would say Wenger has done a lot for arsenal. Injury crisis has hit arsenal hard whic we all know about. Even then he has given us a UCL spot. Not every manager can do that, every season.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ManU and Chelsea both dropped points. City still has a game in hand. Leicester is playing United and City both in coming fixture(not immediate). Hoping something good there, for arsenal.



Are you really expecting Arsenal to finish above Leicester? Come on buddy. Seriously?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2016)

I know what you mean there. there is a 8 point gap now. But still I have a hope. :grin_NF:


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 8, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> I know what you mean there. there is a 8 point gap now. But still I have a hope. :grin_NF:


I can respect that


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2016)

CAn't we reset the polls at the top of the page? I think those votes are really old. Would like to see what is the current status.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 10, 2016)

And Madrid goes to QF of UCL. Roma had plenty of chances of actually make the match interesting but they didn't capitalise on any chances they got. They actually came closer to score than Madrid.
No one watches UCL here?


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 10, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> And Madrid goes to QF of UCL. Roma had plenty of chances of actually make the match interesting but they didn't capitalise on any chances they got. They actually came closer to score than Madrid.
> No one watches UCL here?


United didn't qualify. So no.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 10, 2016)

Hmmm. Thought so. So you are telling me you don'T watch matches like Barca vs Bayern, Arsenal vs Barca, Madrid vs Barca, etc ... ??


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 10, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Hmmm. Thought so. So you are telling me you don'T watch matches like Barca vs Bayern, Arsenal vs Barca, Madrid vs Barca, etc ... ??



I would like to.But the sad fact is i missed a lot of good matches!


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 10, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Hmmm. Thought so. So you are telling me you don'T watch matches like Barca vs Bayern, Arsenal vs Barca, Madrid vs Barca, etc ... ??


I'm a Utd supporter. But I'm also a football supporter. So I watch all big Epl games, Bundesliga, La liga, Internationals and highlights from other leagues. I don't understand how people can only watch the games their teams support. They're missing out big time. 

That being said, the Real v Roma game was pointless for me. With Real's two away goals, Roma never stood a chance. 

I did watch the Chelsea v PSG game though. A lot more at stake there. Glad Chelsea were knocked out, but they had a good chance.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 10, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> I'm a Utd supporter. But I'm also a football supporter. So I watch all big Epl games, Bundesliga, La liga, Internationals and highlights from other leagues. I don't understand how people can only watch the games their teams support. They're missing out big time.
> 
> That being said, the Real v Roma game was pointless for me. With Real's two away goals, Roma never stood a chance.
> 
> I did watch the Chelsea v PSG game though. A lot more at stake there. Glad Chelsea were knocked out, but they had a good chance.


      I do agree with you.If you love the sport (be it football or any other) you should watch it irrespective of any particular team or person. But these days due to their busy work life many people (like me) get very little time to watch the sport and have to prioritize which match to watch and end up watching only their favorite team or important matches. In that way we miss a lot of good matches.


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 10, 2016)

^ +1
But watched the Chelsea vs PSG match last night. Zlatan is in fine form these days.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 10, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> I do agree with you.If you love the sport (be it football or any other) you should watch it irrespective of any particular team or person. But these days due to their busy work life many people (like me) get very little time to watch the sport and have to prioritize which match to watch and end up watching only their favorite team or important matches. In that way we miss a lot of good matches.



Oh please don't get me wrong. I wasn't singling you out or attacking you, so I apologise if it came across that way. 

I was talking about people in general. I've come across a lot of club supporters not watching other teams play because they don't care about them or love football as much as they say. 

But if you don't watch because you don't have time, then that's perfectly understandable.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 10, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> ^ +1
> But watched the Chelsea vs PSG match last night. Zlatan is in fine form these days.


           There is a rumor that Zlatan will come to united if Jose joins us next season.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 11, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> ^ +1
> But watched the Chelsea vs PSG match last night. Zlatan is in fine form these days.


Can you believe he's 34? :0

By the way, Dortmund destroyed Spurs tonight. I don't like our chances in Europa with them in the competition 

But the BIG ONE, the Liverpool v Man Utd game is about to begin, so let's enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 11, 2016)

We are being outplayed here by Pool. LvG is proving how **** he really is. I've had it with his tactics. Only 27% possession. Joke...


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 11, 2016)

Saw highlights of Liverpool vs ManU. Liverpool was continuously attacking, didn't see much from ManU. Actually i don't get it, how come a manager like LvG is terrible with players like them??


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 11, 2016)

Absolutely disgraceful performance last night. We didn't even look like a team, there was no coordination between the players. Fellaini shouldn't have started directly in such a big game after being out for a long time. I can't understand why we are so inconsistent.

P.S Varela is looking like a star in the making.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 11, 2016)

Pff man utd is lucky that Liverpool didn't score more..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 11, 2016)

When LvG leaves, the team will look good as they are actualy good players. and  Lots of young players are there. Havn't seen varela though


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 11, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Absolutely disgraceful performance last night. We didn't even look like a team, there was no coordination between the players. Fellaini shouldn't have started directly in such a big game after being out for a long time. I can't understand why we are so inconsistent.
> 
> P.S Varela is looking like a star in the making.



Fellaini should not be in the team at all .


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 12, 2016)

Just watched 1st half of Barcelona vs getafe. Barca already scored 4 goals. They make it look so easy. 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 12, 2016)

The suffering for getafe just ended with conceding 6 goals! It was so easy for Barcelona makes me really sad thinking about United how they struggle to score even 1 goal!.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 12, 2016)

lol. Barca is on rampage! they were not used to score so many goals but they started cause Madrid doesn't sit back even after scoring 4 goals.

- - - Updated - - -

And it could have been 7 if messi would'nt have missed penalty. don't know how does he misses penalty

- - - Updated - - -

City had a chance to come up to 3rd but they drew. Yay! Arsenal still 3rd


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 13, 2016)

FA Cup Draw against West Ham tonight. Lord save us from Dimitri Payet.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 13, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> FA Cup Draw against West Ham tonight. Lord save us from Dimitri Payet.


Squad is announced and Fellaini is in the squad. :sick_NF:

- - - Updated - - -



lovedonator said:


> FA Cup Draw against West Ham tonight. Lord save us from Dimitri Payet.


Squad is announced and Fellaini is in the squad. :sick_NF:


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 14, 2016)

Arsenal is out of FA cup :crying2_NF:
horrible performance. so many chances but all were wasted. WTF

- - - Updated - - -



lovedonator said:


> FA Cup Draw against West Ham tonight. Lord save us from Dimitri Payet.



Beautiful freekick from payet

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry for not keeping the thread interesting:sad_NF:  no wonder its not active. in old days people won't shut up in this  thread. those people made this thread interesting and entertaining. especially  Arsenal_gunners, ssk_the_great, axes2t and Klaw24 are missed alot by this thread


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 14, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Sorry for not keeping the thread interesting:sad_NF:  no wonder its not active. in old days people won't shut up in this  thread. those people made this thread interesting and entertaining. especially  Arsenal_gunners, ssk_the_great, axes2t and Klaw24 are missed alot by this thread



Maybe the thread was more active and interesting earlier because all the major clubs like Arsenal, Liverpool,Chelsea,Manchester City and United were usually winning and in the top 5. These are the clubs with a large fan base and following.This season has been different.None of the mentioned clubs could show any clear dominance in the league even with their huge star power. whereas the small clubs with lesser money and not so famous stars are showing fantastic performance.
                                      Maybe the big clubs are going through a bad patch and will make up for it next season. Or it could be just wishful thinking looking at the way things are going!


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 14, 2016)

England big teams are disaster this season. But still, those people got busy with their life and hence aren't active.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 15, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Maybe the thread was more active and interesting earlier because all the major clubs like Arsenal, Liverpool,Chelsea,Manchester City and United were usually winning and in the top 5. These are the clubs with a large fan base and following.This season has been different.None of the mentioned clubs could show any clear dominance in the league even with their huge star power. whereas the small clubs with lesser money and not so famous stars are showing fantastic performance.
> Maybe the big clubs are going through a bad patch and will make up for it next season. Or it could be just wishful thinking looking at the way things are going!



Hey I'm still here...


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 15, 2016)

ah, one elder has come. Welcome


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 16, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Maybe the thread was more active and interesting earlier because all the major clubs like Arsenal, Liverpool,Chelsea,Manchester City and United were usually winning and in the top 5. These are the clubs with a large fan base and following.This season has been different.None of the mentioned clubs could show any clear dominance in the league even with their huge star power. whereas the small clubs with lesser money and not so famous stars are showing fantastic performance.
> Maybe the big clubs are going through a bad patch and will make up for it next season. Or it could be just wishful thinking looking at the way things are going!


Those are what you call disgusting plastic supporters. The ones that only support their teams when they're playing well, and abandon them when they struggle.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah. Thats right. But none of the elders are plastic fans i can say for sure. It was so much fun!


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 16, 2016)

Well don't have much hopes for tonight's game.

Just don't want anymore injuries and Theo to score atleast coz...his birthday.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 17, 2016)

Arsenal and Bayern are going out of the Champions League.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 18, 2016)

Bayern turned the whole game at 91' !! insane!  what a game! i was teasing one of my friend that bayern is out of UCL come next year but then that happened and he was laughing at me. Must watch goals, especially from Alvaro Morata! A phenomenal run! Couldn't believe someone else i modern game other than messi has guts to that. That too against bayern!

- - - Updated - - -

Decent games. Arsenal it out of UCL. Hotspur and ManU is out of Europa. Cutiniho goal was good. English teams stands no chance in european competitions.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 18, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Bayern turned the whole game at 91' !! insane!  what a game! i was teasing one of my friend that bayern is out of UCL come next year but then that happened and he was laughing at me. Must watch goals, especially from Alvaro Morata! A phenomenal run! Couldn't believe someone else i modern game other than messi has guts to that. That too against bayern!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Decent games. Arsenal it out of UCL. Hotspur and ManU is out of Europa. Cutiniho goal was good. English teams stands no chance in european competitions.



Juventus fell apart after taking Morata off. Allegri must still be kicking himself for that. He was too arrogant to think that two goal lead was enough. 

Disappointing we are out but Liverpool had already settled the tie at Anfield and I didn't expect us to score 4. Dortmund are favourites. They are playing some really good football. Will also be nice to see Klopp go back home. It was meant to be. 

Agreed. English teams will always struggle because of two reasons - No winter break and the intensity of the league.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah you are right. After morata left bauern got the hold of the game. 

I am actually excited after knowing klopp has to play against BvB. will be a good game.

Are you saying winter break is the only reason Engish teams aren't upto the level of Barca/Bayern/Madrid?


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 19, 2016)

United, Liverpool and Chelsea all have won ucl before. It's not like English clubs can never win it. 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 19, 2016)

[MENTION=129073]jack[/MENTION]al  that was past dude. If we see that way then Arsenal also have won UEFA. I am talking about the current time. I don't see any english team who can actually give a competition barca in a head to head match. Also they won't come close to madrid or bayern


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 19, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> @jack al  that was past dude. If we see that way then Arsenal also have won UEFA. I am talking about the current time. I don't see any english team who can actually give a competition barca in a head to head match. Also they won't come close to madrid or bayern



I agree. I only meant that it's not like UCL is not winnable by a english club. They have done it in the past. Now, is a different story.Maybe lack of talent or lack of will to win it.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 19, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Are you saying winter break is the * only reason* Engish teams aren't upto the level of Barca/Bayern/Madrid?



Read my post properly. I gave TWO reasons.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 19, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Read my post properly. I gave TWO reasons.



Lol sorry. i missed it. What exactly you mean by intensity  of the league actually??

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> I agree. I only meant that it's not like UCL is not winnable by a english club. They have done it in the past. Now, is a different story.Maybe lack of talent or lack of will to win it.



Yeah UCL is winnable. But not possible against the current crop of barca. Look at their lineup. And its going to get better. when they are playing in their best form, i don't think any club can match them even if they are also playing in top form.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 19, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Lol sorry. i missed it. What exactly you mean by intensity  of the league actually??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Every game is a dog fight. The bottom teams can beat the top teams. There is no rest, no chance to take it easy. Every game feels like a cup game. It's very competitive. 

There are still 4 teams fighting for the Title. They will fight to the end because of how unpredictable the league is. 

While in Spain, Barca are 8 points ahead of Atletico, 12 points ahead of Real and 
22 points ahead of 4th place!

In Germany, Bayern are 5 points ahead of Dortmund. Sure that's not a big gap but the league isn't competitive. Bayern are 21 points ahead of third place. Another joke. 

In France, PSG are a staggering 25 points ahead of Monaco in 2nd! That's a joke league. No competition. They are killing French football. 

That's why the EPL is the greatest league in the world. Anything can happen on any day. You can't take your foot of the gas in England. They are fighting to the end because they know anything can happen. Aguero anyone? 

Not only do they not play at the same levels of intensity in other leagues, but they also have the benefit of a winter break to ease things further. 

A few managers over the years have expressed the importance of a winter break because of the intensity of the league and fixture congestion. I'm surprised you didn't know what I meant.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 19, 2016)

ok so you meant the competition. I do know that. EPL hands down the best in the world. I get that winter break reason. but still cannot understand that how does the league competition affect the peformance in europe. so you mean they are just tired and thats why they aren't able to perform against big guns of other leagues?
I want to say, even if, a top performing EPL team, will play when they are fresh and energetic, they can't win against Spanish/German giants. They are superior than EPL teams.

- - - Updated - - -

Meanwhile, arsenal won against everton(2-0). Yay! first goal was good, team goal.

- - - Updated - - -

Now arsenal will go on to win all the matches when it doesn't matter


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 19, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> ok so you meant the competition. I do know that. EPL hands down the best in the world. I get that winter break reason. but still cannot understand that how does the league competition affect the peformance in europe. so you mean they are just tired and thats why they aren't able to perform against big guns of other leagues?
> I want to say, even if, a top performing EPL team, will play when they are fresh and energetic, they can't win against Spanish/German giants. They are superior than EPL teams.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



So true....It was evident in the match all the backheels and stuff.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah. thats happening for like past 3-4 season. Every time we will loose around this time, and when the league is out of hands, we will go on to have 7 or 8 unbeaten matches.  dammit!


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 20, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> ok so you meant the competition. I do know that. EPL hands down the best in the world. I get that winter break reason. but still cannot understand that how does the league competition affect the peformance in europe. so you mean they are just tired and thats why they aren't able to perform against big guns of other leagues?
> I want to say, even if, a top performing EPL team, will play when they are fresh and energetic, they can't win against Spanish/German giants. They are superior than EPL teams.


I believe, I've already answered your question, in great detail.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 20, 2016)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm. OK.
Liverpool is currently winning. Damn they seem very confident now. Hope that continues until BvB match too, at least. We get the treats of watching the good football.
And, today is one the most boring derby of EPL. Used to be killer few years back


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 20, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm. OK.
> Liverpool is currently winning. Damn they seem very confident now. Hope that continues until BvB match too, at least. We get the treats of watching the good football.
> And, today is one the most boring derby of EPL. Used to be killer few years back


Well, you could watch Barcelona vs Villarreal which will start in another 15 minutes. That one would never be boring !

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 20, 2016)

ooooo that match has to be gooooood. i want to watch but i wasted all my data on imgur(is addictive). Now i am left only lil bit of data with 10days to go.  so i gotta skip all matches now. will just see highlights.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 20, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> ooooo that match has to be gooooood. i want to watch but i wasted all my data on imgur(is addictive). Now i am left only lil bit of data with 10days to go.  so i gotta skip all matches now. will just see highlights.


It's available on sonyespn channel. You don't have access to tv ?. Anyways score is Barcelona leading 2 0 at half time.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 20, 2016)

No TV dude. I stay alone here. Will buy TV once I get a job and move to a better house.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 20, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> No TV dude. I stay alone here. Will buy TV once I get a job and move to a better house.


Ok. Barcelona match ended a draw with Villarreal getting back in the game . United leading 1 0 at half time in Manchester derby thanks to a goal from rashford at 16 minutes.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 21, 2016)

Ah. thats great. villareal is fighting really hard for the 3rd spot. If madrid slips further then they have play play-offs for UCL, which will be really humiliating for Perez.
How was the ManU match?


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 21, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Ah. thats great. villareal is fighting really hard for the 3rd spot. If madrid slips further then they have play play-offs for UCL, which will be really humiliating for Perez.
> How was the ManU match?


Finally a win for United. It was nothing to brag about. But a win is a win.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 22, 2016)

#

Team​
GP​
W​
D​
L​
GF​
GA​
GD​
PTS​
 

 1​ 
 
     *forum.digit.in/image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAADgAAAAqCAYAAADmmJiOAAAP90lEQVRo3s1aCVhWZRZGQatpptyqmbK9MZ1cRjMtScd0ytTULDVRS9xwIfdCERQQWQV kUUQZBMEBGSRfVEWAQVEUEA2URZBNhGUzX9555wPfnIyZxK1Os/zP9x/4d7vfOc973nPuVdF5TFYnz59VNTU1PrSoZrys/79 6l88ME4lTWrl79ibmo40clRMkdiY6ZhKzFffMjBZuZeQ92xy5YuGvKPEe/ /FxqqqqqfVT KNa9GFWlo/Pmzv6zv5/XnKKiQsei0hvnT6ddu kZmAsr51QYH0jEPtskHHBNh19Yniwtq6K2tKw65eLFC6ZOh2wnT/poYl/lefv27atKr9/dub5di1FV2bxJe2hJccG K W3ym3dMjBzmTuGT7HEMHUzjP/cBp8scFB8vsRZzq8p8 0VY/5thXcmmWLUNGssWucL7 B81NTezsnMSNX ct6cZ5V /i7R5EjxDvPx9OnT hVevqRbUHqzQXNrIN6YsA8fzj4g27InWOoddF6efalKUXqtAbX1t3HzVhtu1LWg kYzrtBn6VnXFC4 6bKV2/ykIz xUAxTN4eeRRxq6lqLEuKjNN5  21xPTU11d8ulN2wEblmY205urXt7rkdptF4eawhvvjWVepz4ryCF99EzrBjQREXEZdUhP2Op7HTNAKexzPhF3oBR3zPITy ACVl9WhsakXxlTrYHUmRq889KH1z4j64 mbjzu0W/xWaywd3o0WVN/Y3ca5fv/4qpxKivyqrvNPyz0 tMfYzayktWFFT24IiWmha1jVcLqklmLrAWBKHs evITXzKpZq 6Dldge WXcUe/ZH45BnGrJyK3HuQjns3c7ges0tFBTXwvRgvPzNicay Ss90NaBImsri1FP3MluWKr17/ UyrmzyZrp2TV4afRufLvxmCz7YhXqGu6IyFhSpALDc0VUrJ0SccAlGcs2HsOlyzVY88NxtLXfxRffHYGbX4bYBLYvV7jD0SMVeuZRyC2oFjAOib6EqV87St baoGGJmmDu9vhD7rgqqb6RJxTnjg5Kf5rdm7QCD35DpNw bXKmyKfqmj35yw/gv2HTiP57BVUVt/C8bAcmNklwMgmVrz3Dc4WuWh2MAG2rsmwc0vBQdcULFjjCQdycNFaL8QlF0NpOXnXsVDLU/bWh/vQ1CJv2G9pOrzbyb5PhC3t7SRjyqvb24aM1JfvNIkQznFk1uoEiF1PTL CmUtd4Eb5ZWQdAyIY4diDrKNTiiT6H4a2gVUMbJyTxOelVxsEfIvL6kSOLljjIRs9bT9/Vaih8c1zj5VdlXVu5swZT9MF8t6baomV2/xlnGtsq7b5i6iwRZ8uhL5FlMg3NoZjLBHMj8YnMX VB0Kj8xCVcFnk4F6KKueq0nij0ilX2VmBBIL6dqMwgQaO5Mfz7KQaG45BJm0/OnTo0MdTJ5Xl4Kmnn1apvVFpvMUgAhNmSaQX8qrEzobQgnkhvPsuPmcFFNlu32mHiW08kY8NBgzXx/szJFi/M1BsQMaFChhSdD9d7Ew5bMh5BtdjZ6GQy8T/nsm4io36weL4akUjMomE2IKjLmHo 4bSoKhiREeGzlaSziM52I31Pro7tr9xubSl7a9j9siJ5hXtHVIwPFdv98cPe08KpmRYstU3dWLdrki8MMoAfx1jQMQRiYCTubhI5NHa1on2jrsoK29E1KnLIj9fHLUbI6Za47BvLq7X3oFCoYC5/Sm4eJ8V56NaKoiqk BM6JD9Xd2Mrq8omPqvyf36PApUOXr0Un3mmWdU6mqv2y9c68O5IOVizSwZfapQLIAdOEG1ju1KRQucnI/hhy06WLsjBFuNIuAdmEH52Sy b29vR2trmzhubmkj0snCAbdMmNiEYImGFqxs/agsyHvgvm5HIEU CIlppThPkcwrrMHYT61kNi5nkZwYq9EdRbXeRk/sjObypYOLypqbXhu/V0GOiFrHNYsjkEa5xoWbdz0kKhfau2MQ7GGCTes3YJPWCmzR80NGbleu0r4gLbcFWQWtuNXalXdXq1qxf78jtm3eDrt92jgi0cHqnTEEzXrcae0U0WMruVqPxeu9RQ0l6MtGTbNSNN1qTXt32N 7y3PfXpGL2Jmk0zGahjaJlCsOMnaOd3b6IidRqJnaT6eWUs51kkQzBmtQG4krDruFIT45F7vXT4ee0RFY2/rD48BGhDstRtih72BnvgVb9f1guMcURjpaqKi9Czc7YzjYOWO9XiQ 03DqIR8j61h8t8kXG3SDEEkExXXynUkmiuikcrm5qdF7vSob3WpBdeDAASo1NbUn1Oc5KgytoqXNLe24e1cmILNq 3GRf2zadPFpCw8h6Ww5gsOScFBysAtmfhbIdhyEfPehuB32F R7vIVCz9ehiHkKOa5vIsn6JQQFRYjf7ti8Dl5 icgrqsNnREBHKXqddC1GSDNFTiqV49SZEqFjF631lK7XDUN2VrpOdwjVelMaVD7999RnLpc2VA372AzBkZfk99aw06klgklZcy7f7AsP/wzUN7aiuqYRGzdsR2sHMV/oaTQc/wuQOASd0S/ijNN4FHqPgCzmBaLLAShwe5kUzBlU1LRi4 rvUFF9W0AzIaVEsPK9VlndhNWkhFhQkEKSTZhth6rrN8IHDx4klvxQEk4Z8p06W/4RFlcqHz19v6hTfPL84hviglaHEsV7zo8zGWUisu3tnahrbMcKLSN4eYfhku9kSKOfA2IHUdQGAQl0HDeA3g9Ee8RL5OjzOOc6Afv26EFny2ZU1nYSW94VOX3mXBlp02ZIZXKRi rz7KgmlolrB57MlQ fYoGCkroy9UkT 3VHsc/DOCjqi6uLwyyJawbln72MtWZ8SrGQUyyaWb2w8a6yPGOrqe1iSyu7YGTZDwaS/oT6E68iw2UMOqKGQEovOTl3PfB1hFhNRmPoK/Sb51Dh TTsD4eJ/y0s6dpA1qZOXmnimLoMSA4nCVZl4UAlRzFiijkpp8q2FZpLht6rtn6tgwLToSHHV 4wi8eC1e5SlmJK4xp4mVQ/7/SUrxyEszLaaZ gLJzPq4O9rT1uBg EIn6IiJg8mpyNf178FccczVN/Jug S9EcgraIAbA3/wFRiWWUc cgk8uFUNhmGPZfMC2vuomc/OuitXp/hjUCIoqgp7t99EMTjZJBE IiN2nrR1DH4CPl7oAdkst/SsUOKvgTZ9vie70T3LyKzywcU5AsocikPI/rAW8g0XE8Dht gWy3kV3wJJimO4 Fs8EXOG4xFfmeI4DU5xFl/hrM7JPFOXLJCVY7K7b6ifednTKRAkpjmThprq3CI ASzEwMPnzoLuN B717HOTXvWJ5HMkxjQ3eRDKZxHBNqLghhb3BNwS9fpDGvoQ4 4 weqU23Pd hjuUd6XH3oHZjwuxfPkmBFp Ann8ixRJVew3 J7KhZyk3DXRdn1F2nXZ9z73CXS fDGR26Q5j DgzyH69T0QZQe5FhWW1lI0FZihcRgvj9srapXEOZFqVQECIwvgbTwZzaH9IIt4FtWBb1EuvoZ4uwlIoBezaTVFF7F9UOYzEPobF8MnOId6yVMwoPo6f6U7Bo7YLUQ6W17RDaFhuTlm0smn9 /PsOk9RO8nGQcZdwzMZtwOzf7WVQhsQTJUD18cbYCNesFiQYvXHyUiKMFqnVC4H/FCU7w65BFqRCrqiJBMQrDVFJywmEg5 BTa0r9E MlYrNaNh6tPOuatcMNBIhSdfeEYMnIPDnfrUR51cM84a5mLaK9IsimGE8mcfgSSua9McF5wWWAlw8XX0TMVLLoZmq9P2Ce6dXaaG9gr1 rp91VwPJqDquqbVMTcCJZfi8gdN58CY73tJEYTUdsohaNXJrJzryEzp0JIQM5n7jDe/shU5BrXPx3aON5cMd hhjghpVhOorv3ZeKXC/3FHnbhFoYXw0qjhqA77GNzvDreGBYOpwR8lZabXwkP2oxKkqNO7vGo8H0F9QEvQNcsFh3EGX4h56nXq4IyrXk2w2MOPtfnhBQ27jx2mIRTmniIKJZXNVFj/IiF/pekGuWGlBtYhqrmFj Rc9zGsO0yi8TLY41gS9FjdcN52tZ296euISQH iZ 8DOZhISD42At8YRnwAXxnbIx5nyuvN4kFMzf6FwcLT4PdysMVZaJXB4q6DffCKl2ElmZab2Tar8stu1lDTe7Bks8T kSwjG4QN12U3ObiOLKrf5igtbV9HYggbQjWwqpEv/QbMzS9Mc6vSjKo1IRWTYuLzzTYePFL/v GOZquvVE9VZzO0U8ElsNQnvO9e7Hpt1i2/C9Xs9oft4uvTreSBEanafgSdhOkwjRYa/c5i8ixsZCmIe PO/k3WYHY0h1sLFQZgXi5HUGzkdTcSw4W7Q bEwaxd3n4MZ4HHX/DEOG/5Y9IV1DKHJWe1eQQI/pwXvapXcfoV36pYZ3oZanKBe867yjLJ1WUVevFMZeAVmidjGNs1PNt9tRQNo1LrlIbACLaP4Nbw7D7a70p KdV1Qj9O257PKez/iYr8P5xzqUz/VPanglj6PhvW9kcaWl7W9j9sjd/TMEeHjx7MyV8q4JGHf5oqsnuHGHz8MoJgem B1E 9q7TghJRxEQZMEwD4/LF9FkRMR1R5uNvzsZm981OiT2Pnu XIiKrpGF6eMZWTxo6DRx9gEpF1zWo5t3hwgouh47hzU/BuBEZNfoopUIRsc4nBpTMwwlRnzzQ1M8N0yPdt9G9I3PvqOLt gzztvJ8x1E7eN5DUOQnWWosjqy7B5o8bUi4gvwyrjuoVPUYxo6PWhsSBpRxsKXx37MqAzThsY7MLdLEFNrVjls3Nv5h WIxngJLZi/45GgFkWSB05MGEqYssBmOLJiYeMc1aJN4xkpt2rqT2Js KDB7wsj9eW6phHyqupbItfYODeXaHuLOebRwCzstowW44z/ZbwBLBZYfrUQEngDbpLm5dxzcD/TM90mSMtYbDyRwe DR/e7xOieJ13sJNdAJdkEEVS/ImLgfGPZxTBWRiOFyILzi1ly0 5gnIzL73GYyedL0qHcKnEus7pZpOX15Ef3D7r5wjPN5Zt9Zcyq9QRRNi7YC7W8xFyT zm ycKDXXaGm1h2jgdW9w55q6lR5pstYrRIEeXRJDfXv9nNl/93 4yUvbh9VlRaJ2Y0/qE5gnh49M7sOWuZK/ZK4giCrkLLcp/H cvEwbWUB8c8huQ8ZkhSBOWvTzCWzV/l dvdPvs1N0Dnah6RkkJRMOvxiJHzkhn3EsGY841FejwVbi4rVG4EoXCfydHnGkfST873IH63G6C/5hY2L27iLIlsq0GI1CsgU07STcFqh2WY8hZ2XcNtcd BCElBzspWbfeTjvrEUsFl43e/hf0wDyGM Jcl6UZz8RDCtIWOPQ8hTJ5vJx5C4JbnD/kQQu8eI0m77zGS1D/6YySP9iDQrrFLNRY88QeB/gM4lT1xy8IfJwAAAABJRU5ErkJggg==   
  Leicester City 

 
 31​ 
 19​ 
 9​ 
 3​ 
 54​ 
 31​ 
 23​ 
 66​ 
 

 2​ 
 
     *forum.digit.in/image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAADgAAAAqCAYAAADmmJiOAAAAIGNIUk0AAHomAACAhAAA gAAAIDoAAB1MAAA6mAAADqYAAAXcJy6UTwAAAAEZ0FNQQAAsY58 1GTAAAAAXNSR0IArs4c6QAAAAZiS0dEAP8A/wD/oL2nkwAAAAlwSFlzAAAOxAAADsQBlSsOGwAABvtJREFUeNrdWHtQVFUY/869u8ve3QXlobAbqyApEmCijhr5yKxAU8YsoBlt8jnV9JopJpvRJknxMVm MExLMc0gSECdTJEyIXyiPCSJpwQuj W17LLvvafvrmno2H8uw3Jm79xzvvPtOfd3vuf5CLiwWSyW8Q23O5dUVWsCQ0OUjUGBPgc5jmuEAWysqxY2m81ja261/xq/evvsostVE0QidkJ9kzYuLyv9cHJysnWgADKuWlgqldZEhKqDinI/S6IU NAQlbiltdvPZLXOG0gJily5OCHEjq99a7dmJL3wzITRdY1tYjzT4IEEyLh6A0opx/O8nCHkjjmgNIcUwJqG9qT2jl4Pwd6tVlsfobRjyKiowWCOefmNLz8YGxQgcW4mYh2EMG0PkTIxm 0zHQ5RtUJBWt0CoKCaW1Lzdpz rWx4EVdlj4oIMvYaTN48w3c EEoiv88p2pN2KD9q14blXyFpjVuoKHrLhXsPnw0U n0mi2jlh1/LMvKKKcMzI/qHkg07ck4sfSd1Rkt7DzogGuc2NkiAGdfYrJX3p9U2tEqLrlQl3B2f b1yc8rOHLXAXo8edtvekyqDgfq7iw3aMUw4UFX778F8vOn7VzTanqLhcskvK5P2x9L/DplpbunkGMY Bvttg9 L8nB5cmSw UHy1bJ62csrv9j Q97Fn3N uXrfAXf39FkZBrzcQoJSqejc 6vmlb323p5op8b2axeuVsvxibjrj bPjTIsmDupBB1RBSF886M1FRcn25t2Hz R/GX2mIdpi1jE2lNTVlxfmjjrLblEUuJWybbQNm7c2HH6 OEzY0YHPPVbcaWfxWq/b78ta5dUrkiIjVXIRLVud5voB7IzNyv96HMzIgMuXKt5ArMasUCfPmlsX9rmVSvkcrYChkqr/7vts Dp7xpBlUh3fXuqeEjkov1bsHrk g/fXFDplODk0IIhBxDjIj8uWPXHnVTO4TvkADrTNqPRR8ZJbCzDkD6rdQomAuyQASiAKa9qip41Lcxy6XrtzN Lb/6k14P3kAGo0xmXHcku9H9ivLpLrRxRNjs67BUvL LS 6FoIICZTLYZDU2tC5d/kLa6o0vPb/oo8XOpVJI6IHbvcpuzWBa9veZA qEfz3neTawXxU7pe3tZTG705JCP5HK5xpX7u9TA2zv18Ueyzu/Gi68PgmM9JGITJuC8g6dM9slLIQzDvpST c2JlJQUndupqNFoDNyy5 S2jNw/uMjxav0IXy L3mCSld/8m2DKJh7p58Uczy/xjnthiqCqcW7nZGwOsrK6vkU0NWqssVWrkxYU3fC/XFrnabbYFOhNPdq0OkVB4Y2Ad9YemCOULdwO4NGcwqmVfzXbGZZItR06yf/xnTlfzlBKZrqdioaHqkXPz46E****ZHNnRgqFJnLpWq1C32eSRoSqdSP9htl0eqO4pLzekydE4XYAHXZe83NB6dOcVAJnCyuEQhM/MTyo9/Egf51a5WdBoKIrpXVs/MLpt3Cqwe0ATpkQfMpksiRMDB/dm3  ghPMobTy1vCW9m7TKJVft0wm8Zr/bJR28fypLCeRnHE7G1QouOwt65Zc1LR1iwOVvoa7dHQuXLeuzxsTb8Pt1i6xzzD5duy7LEw8ujgYHi8Bj4gY6I2vAzhHk5OTafr b075DOee0bR1yQhhaLfOIBVYu3oM4scCfOj6pPi94aGBW5H3zhp cZ7gPTEM9JWPrKr26DIZ4eMk3E5c8RjwKJGWjMJ/E2wxpmevl5TWvcgDhKGaGsLGqcpiZ086yHHionv/VyUsBIZpBwfsAtYxD5qzugYXQFXCTnDQHcCynwJx7MCln0Qq2h69CGBvgts5/Ur28SyoWX8EwwIFfyB0HfJhwCef4PiqkL5CS a6wQXQZ8mdeqaHLREYMhIInw UXQQejq1gYVOB8rX48XV4643Et3Cbj8HtSxFcBI41SI/Gdx5KrwKlVzH4bNBUYXE wyIcqJcaoCQYP74cKGMDB5ELtXxgmT Rrsf cnxuIkAd8oRgvxAPIxNY 58IrnFwOpl77jPCB3jaDVR6DVSeDaCzjEDpIGDqjWCNwPI2fB9CoAaktYPNnAltx/4C3yc5aMrQDv7rkvLVNDy2dAQ5B1e/gapaBTxrAaVXK5Tsszl5AuM5aNbaIEAZCoygovw0dDBmlHEqgtQMXoCjlyrBZn8DHQamXtSOYTYT7WoxqiFKjVaibc5ALoGGPKBHHgZ/1Tjvi/OeOF8DtzPTBq K6soNMCqsGMygxKPTY7i4gRJ6yrmPh2w/2G0qBBSEKusHhMlGoEo84ypgaSOOW8EkynXasXvc6NczEHBzMvjyZdDFvggt4/NwHIOARQjQGyX1nTM50MEodCwuK93/AwLe99 5lKxmAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC   
  Tottenham 

 
 31​ 
 17​ 
 10​ 
 4​ 
 56​ 
 24​ 
 32​ 
 61​ 
 

 3​ 
 
     *forum.digit.in/image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAADgAAAAqCAYAAADmmJiOAAAQWUlEQVRo3s2aeZBcR3nAf93vmJmd2Z3Z 7RWu1pJK 2ubuEIxcaWZdmSjW1ZCGMIOIaEBKdSRSDBmCIcKRICVOICqsCQhGAIEIKxjbGwwIcsbB2WJa0k65ZWx97X7M7u7Bxv3nvd WNmfeBUsSstVemqV69qXr/p7/f119/R/QRX2KQUEpBKae8tvwMlxYFQrKyotqy8qCFWGqovLg5WB0NmWVHQKpJCyKzjZbJZdzyZdIYTiWz/eDzVNz6W7k8kshOe1m8dRwgTgdZaK63Rs5VTXAmYUlpDfrCQbXJNfcmixubyNfPml66tqwh3VIas5pimKuL44VDWw854mDkf4SlyWqMMibINvJCJEzLJBExnUorReM67PBBPn jpTRy80BU/0NOdODmZzuXeNLahlPb/YIBCILRGCylZtaR6zdq20m1NC6tubYgWd1SOpozSSwmKLyco6k8SGMtgplwMfCVRr2t DPAKA2uEUBjCD1rCiwXJVYfJNsaYaoqRqClmwHO7Lp0bfP7I6cRjrxwbfD6TzanXX51rQCGQWqPXrWx4571bFnyhtCR4k6pYIladGCT66NNE4jnfwtUghEYKhRQaIRCgEeTvMA74hYGF1qBBoLVAIVAKtPYxyEZM09u4hq5t15PsPYL2nSNPvdjztad3nf xr5SYqbnKGcKhNbooZPPR7W3/Ppibt/FTP6hSXcZ7vPazjgrHp7QwTcOVAdOVtuEJU2oh8srTeRCh3n5Ni6iFEL4whSdtw5MBU0vLtKayNO3vUYHoXd7Hf9bo77pYv KDdy79UVNDrE5rtJRCzCGgkIBubojOt2y76TsvxfyBTLVcX2mY/tHDUpmmEEiEJi 81szKHbxNCQpphhkb7ZdtuUHTiTYaP9wdcwcnTd2 sPTagunJuQMs9Gttiq4Zy4YC4xMQaYqJJf4kub4 TM/D9aag4FC1ECAEWgq0lGjDKNikAMMAmX OfNM1bSqFftpLk/Ncqvq7Wb60GpH1xMV4SCxtjq0H0Jq5m8Fpz71wXsnay2NBVFLpBc3V1Az1MqU8Bu /i7HvfpmR65dhksPUYGgfS7mYKoPhpxFaIbUPfhqhHKT2kMpBqhxSuQgEQucwtI9vwuRDHyZ55w0YxzpZ1lKDdrU4OxykoSayxjAMlNZqJoTmTACV1kpKSV1VePkLvQFwlWhtrsY6v48poPTLX6G6ehFdw3Eye4 QjtoYCtySEKK0FL28jdAvnsdDkdl2N/6 g6jxBKqsBDOnUJ5L6OIQfmM9KIXX00fltTfAvfcz9cAnaN/4ETCFvDBqE 4ILaooDRUNjU6lEUKgtb4qwEJoUMWRgFkcCS3oHrNAKNHaUAa/PYa3cgmeUAwNnKFkxbUMLaym5JmnSY8Okg0IyoqqGHnul8RTQ1Q/ Dn88ycof/CT9HTuonnTPYyeP0plfStnPv9xwjdvIlhVh3z5FZKHD1C55h1kxuMsLJIQCTCQ8FEiUFVTEbpmaHTqzHTYuioTFQVTr4gFKoRp1wwnTQiYYkFZEer8GcwPf5DM2ZMk9u2iaM07cGMR6hpXYf/yOYKP/Iiy5hUUj6axOtopW/5HZE6fwpYBbDNIxIgw/sV/JByrJlhSwdTjT2JYARo//hCpmIVdEiPju9SrDCIWFuMpoVKubdRWhOYVfIO4ehMVCDS6LBqocpUVTqQEhANinnCZsjThLe8mpzIYNY2EympQ61bjqCxq7wG8C2c5d/8dLP7e43T3vYZlFVO8aCldm27EuPkGxF0fRU5l8EZHsDbdSNOSdZx7 IvUt61DOi5WUQQvFKI0lSBWHmE8PqkmsqasLAvVzzSOmzPwoAIgGrHLs55JykFRHJLl6QkSN63FqyxCLduI17aQwBM78De9i0kvgZtLo//qw8jWFvpf24P78MP0334HxSvWoL/2JeLjPaSyCdzKKClvCsfSuMIjsnkzGZUlWx4m6U/i1JRRMzlGWWkx465mMmsSjVjVzDCdMWcaqorDVonjS5SLDgYtIiGTwI6XcH99A5WXRnH7kySWL6dKQcb4KrGeOBz6FpmOFmR3Hw19w2S v4PR1W3IiRTlQyP0PvxTSkcmGN68lcB4gsHyUoxolN6hh4jYJoPffAyjtx/7Dp9oJACeIp2ThINWdKZymzNN5yxTBD1fgq8JBW0C2qPkQh8hJErYWDmfylOX3/C8WAg0Rfs6ARPfihBUmsihk3hIJAahExfzIgyPFe4TaDQCI78uMPBwkbkskVApaE3Ok8RsGWKGU2jOItuQuhAUTcvA8jw8IfBkEKkU2pB4IvSGVgruTUsb7ToIdwoBKMBHoVBIqwiUBmEV3rLyQb7wrjBNlKsQuRy2ZSAKCZKeRQ5tziKbcgzxVpUJrfOD6hzCV28ZdTrlFz6EonW47QtxassxhMQaGkOePE9mtDvfZ7rv75qNJ9EoRM5FCYlWYEjwc9qZS0ANMJV2k7apwEC4ro8nJAgDrTLY5XV4dVWgCnWCEPjKxzAkrF7B4XU1jBZr0u4UaEVRoJmSqbU0Hx5DHz2B7/lIId I2dN3wwAvg3dNLQwlsYOaSMAnNeZOvkWLVwM4/X4i6caDpo9pI9KZHBk7QFT7BK9ZyMFPbaHXTGDqfM6plI9h2rS038j5rv0EbEEsWI6Z8FG R0mogqRM8Mq6ADV3v5 By8fwvRz5nP7/cAHJXWwtn DWD/jUlRvsOOUNzbTWM2cwfxognsgO2tJNx8K6aDSV0xOOFg2rV7HrvnVcSp9DZHMIKQCB52ZZvGIzZw/vpKahjUS8h/NdRymvaQEhuHD6ZYqjVVTVLGTwzEGKo9X09BxAGuYbxuqr/OBag2lQEjAptpGWIRkez3T/jv6vPJPRBXsZGssMay/bXxtTkHT0oAO0LWYg7IDjYAgDKQyUm6O6YSme5 Bkk2TSCTzPwTBthJBIaaC1T3JyGCeXIpfLkHMzVNQvzmvcCOSrirIosrISo7oaKxAi6xk66RjS9bQ3NJq6UKCbA8D8DBoTk443MZk6uaDShcmMPqttrAt9bPmPkzTUtqErSjHLKzAqKiipaiQ1OcL81j8mlRzFMG1q5nXg y65bIraxuWUVcxncqSb sblaKWwAkW4hiJbZFDVsIT1PZWsPeSz8TWLa9oe4DNPtOhHX20gl3N6 oamut8k29V7USmFUEpzsXdyz5J6544ntdRHeiegYyny24 wfixJur4MfB8LwdD2DKmKYsYHu5gY66OipoWJeA BUDGmHWEy3ocVLcWzw0zoJMFwFBODjlAboe4xyh4/jHhpLw4 5a3t/GbDx4j3aXXdUiUTieSh8YlsToCh9e/fgDJnHiWg83T8 Q91pJElIWPviX5yq5YhhUCfPkX4tIcGAsDA laoq8V3c2RSCZTnYoej2HYRAkkuUky7biK74xmiwUrO3DKfSDxL82cfI5Xuxwe0HcH3MxjXv5M9l KAw rGDCdOjj0LGimF8NXvj/QzLHi1D4jO0/Gjhj9xuqNZi7PHetW5hgWE7SBKGigzjGeF0AjCoRh LktxaS3VDUvJhSz0VIpsepJMJgHpLKecs9hjGYr3nCIrXayJNOn0CK4RBBlC BrL90ktX8ULh3t1uFKb86LJ7N6jwzsLGldzWtFLIYyplOOdOj/yP5vaHXT/iPp10sZevQoPF 05hF2fwa0307 iDpGYxHWzKKFZ1DnKu7 5n8pL4wRHUlz39f1UHB/i4AdaOf7pm8n4KUovJfFxkUjQCt93KImW8Vr1ArqPXFY3tvt6Ynxs15lLie7ChvPcARbCkQJ45uXe7y rnXDCZY7xg73dWt2 hYBSBKtqufjJ9/PihlIuntlDuLaR/vEuNp0rYfG//pjs2RPYWR/bFaTPHqf2G49x429dTjvnqfCjBJ89gI8EpUAa HiU3HQD/33ZheQYt7SnxIsH h5RvmKmO2qzAlRKKyEwjp PXxwcGPrZ9nd64uizZ/xn6tYit9/Gi3 zgV31I2TTEwjTYmG3T31lK/tacjjbtxOJ1mBIEykNwuFqrC23cWp5iMq6RSzeeZHU5VNIGci7Rq0JAqO3vJuf7Dzlr2x3ZbGIH392X9 v8hnizHe3jVlu2wutNfGJ3Il7NlZ/tG/MMyrLzjKyzBW9Iku9Uc7SsQhrnzpH9Ls/pcGspnfNPI60BUivX8No2CVtK3Kb1/PauhgiVsLqXw3gPPojtBHI75VKiauy1K9Zy7dX3cnOJ/fqz25LyudeOvVA56nhE1IKYzZnFLMC1BothDAGRlIjLdcUx 55l7V d2fSb2m6Tm596TJNjx i5hf7oPcSrjARx4/SciZNWayekQoTtyiAEQrhm5KWCx4Lvr fzC fRAsbUVhRWkps7ZL79N9z7xP9/o3Nl42OioHdD//w2INK6fwCnUUzmX1TgPzhUye/0LGo8u69l6ubXnulXr2/tEGOdT1J1gwjVRCpNFqGSB97lYpjB6ktbcCvLGNCCFR8HHe0lyQ UoYQKi zMAwcP03LLZv4y8l6Tf8TfOT2lPPVfzv5gOO4SJnf3J9NM64AECmFnErlnFTa6fy795b/6befHFDerXeJ20ZOimRvN4aw865Xa4S08YVBLpPAiw8yGR/ESU ipY0UFq9LLASu9qmORdj91//Ag/ 53/vytmGz88iZTz616 LThZMlNVtZrwiwcDZgdnVPXKwtt9LvXR  5bOPp7zr79tqtO/5NUnHxZyuDAo1oxAmSAtHWIBR2N5/Yyn5pkFIZcl9 vNs3OW49y0 alXZ/T/5yveOfAowZ NYrhpw2lSlFOarx0devmFlSd3qeucdf/tqqXvPtuuMqt07yQjr7S5aa7LT1fqb/8g0Mbw0Zffdz bUCq/Df87a3Da 9zNfP7AtncnlTzz0lQl5NYDTxYbxUufQU3euj7Y2BuLLPz/Y5t57XasRPfBbsvLtkNnfqd6VYSL9FFW33c69dXe5oeGnrT9ZO3bkoa8fuHU4nkpKIYTWV4p39YAIIfA8X 4 NPjz7ddHmxusgZX/lF3r3b58gajs3CNSwsDIH069DdCXBrZKE715M3/e j7XHN9hvW/ZyCsPfePVzX2Dk3EphVR69utuTgHfBCmef3Xg8ZtWFIWXlQ9c9y/ SrG8bZnfcnKPnPJ9pLTyJgpoIfHRFOss7q3vUZ9YepuqUTvNayv6nnrom4e2Dg4nE4WjcnW1ss0J4PTJl/KV3H2w/zfzKozuW1uGb/4vqylgt23wll08Ltx0QigjQFZKlMoSMwVdd/ F9/CSDmNl0bNSJi7/8 ce6fyzyWQmN1dwcwpYgNRCYHSeHj08MpbZcWdrYuWpyqJ5l5dtEa3jSd8euiRT2iVQ0 Tv 9DHeHGxaXSwu2f3y c 9J2fn/yW7/uycGCk50qmOQXk9WREmL2DyYGXj40 2h6ddCPz09deuO5dgapgFaK6Xu3/yB3GUPkFkTu373vf unpe/YdGzgshDCFwJ87tCv8jGSWn5sogBWLKlq3bJj3ubZVq94XtEPi9MnO3c /0PXFFw4O7ioUr7P POT/RRMCIaUw85qUbFhbt3nrhvn3hYPW9HNDCCH kDL8Lysw9d6sj29/AAAAAElFTkSuQmCC   
  Arsenal 

 
 30​ 
 16​ 
 7​ 
 7​ 
 48​ 
 30​ 
 18​ 
 55​ 
 

 4​ 
 
     *forum.digit.in/image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAADgAAAAqCAYAAADmmJiOAAAQ3UlEQVRo3sVZCVhNW/vfZ6rTdJok81TmUCFDGpUypURIiLq5uIkkIjdRKaGkRImSCHFJoaSiyRRuSkmmzBdlKuWcvd/vXbtzfC7u/98z1e 9Zz97LXPfvfa7/B7p7Up6r8YHIricjgUR0HIN8WJqOUv9vg7HYfikZNQjm/E53E7/yMd1UInL8czEPC5PaQ0XOp/NXhEPBz C0YU9 qsOpqDl1wO5zvG TwOYZz6bbr sdGDO7kSEnyW9yM68rT7FL1EK6Nuy1g63vd0P2PI4bsVyERVWa7PX2cXAjIVIuMT7yl9NVeUzlXLD85pCvc0 UN6TXQho N99YzC5YSZ9XF VvkyK0vpOD9DMA6nxULazjb9jmTtcKw9H 34rCJ1LlOyZ2bDuWjHexHLzcrURUJbKZ2K9Yju0aci7Guztzs8upUyB64mzvqcFTW1Zu 6cdXdO4hcpfZWMNHvHH5iy5Tas9sdHpSluEBpkrME53eTA21rendVW0QUghrh/gQJKQ5BpkhJTnvTIuMjNSfdwc/VqDk/djp9Ydf0h4N1242TQpUwRKHfKXvNMNh L8OdCV5s3JwWOkl88 CcOjPDLnO5/6bjyAl4Ch72g0LvnnKXbFlq2nxgw3hx ZF5721Hdv VuMKPoN WZmT9AjnTrDg0p7nqyDx4m7MYHMx1vVt8iSv4d9xoGTnRjk8e/LEA6s4tAl XYfFSOt63dCc3292pTXeH11m/QvCvo49KfZ37s4MLn3CEAq2qODRXPH1sb  UDeMvH9ww/h4JHlwpQ9yWQMIx7Nfenihh3oQBv29ZanI8b e0JqEcT5XYhPykdFTf7uoWlYfnwS9T9II3eIxKRtgzygoCbRlyfqIF2dDNG9ZfO6BLe5VR0r FCLtgDPG6XwURVsABPTWXIvMTZc8bD m0Wl1FfoxsLRkiendT99DT0Zwmo8OI69NeXdHma9T8zPE32KAVZFPB9 mNzW8U pnwq/TA/3FqxQX43K txf9ZEfRvjEhTIDWgp8ZsDCxuOFVEn J R/cD/0EBuMT/cA3 N74ty4/K/XtqeHRqp T8lfJ npAyppc5Geyvz18Cb/N/A  ZBnnESD8KCJgOxs6y7RcwaUyvZVpqCkb/VJ1I1 X7ugzN/1jsBXW5i8F5XF8SaORl/vwzAgxbbRj0ab8YKldD/BqrZpLAoXQF9Owkcib3kBkBWoOYSA3zW1xuzDS4jUGm5th8eHV Mexfb1s2Z9LAzYZ9269BOjbYoDVZaHfUVJoFV73hyt5ZTYdDJjZDpR8YDewQQmh VP20OjSl5ZnioY3jn9E3fGj/ SNoTBUSpnoNvWmxcb4UgiyzKopyIy/umg67Vo8Vr5wzjP4jbLIY/lzJNBd4QvlRV3Cy6pNKdEYYl6UMTyf9s1Czlj69zV68yHEw81f2IknBrunv8Vb7NoeqtGim1JTlLT7mLYGDgbZ0tI8FpAZNALjhwzxJdxejUINJFcPnc/v27qruNdWid8VYo26HPafrl11KmMngczTSfT4b6SDGAuAk1SKhrKzVKt7t9P4zomGrlymz09cSorzNxXDNG3p0FC2UwpjfdvDkcdnF7U11NrzJ pXBikN8N80V8Az3jrqK4c4aksP2S62opCES6nfRVplvO6pH YIpeg3r3EcCWpHJ2eHInIl0gG3LTF8QNJCoSeTT76PlCbd8oSTOSbIDFXcz2QWCFxlLMrfZMzE FoXS4oDbpvDE6l5ln/ 4B/hSOBNpT99OnQuHgyfCZk8TEN9cSVenuX7GdDDk68oKk7Vu1w4ihwV2ehXFmLwbLnrS51DIA4G2DJZ8RpyWGlOY5D uBqr8mKgVFnRKoC2U7JkBF2KnQ9DC0fT ABvo1Ul1NlsctFFOZHs/eQGv71Rz3SIsnBmEHF1 aA6r6cjl5pC ebIEngZCpLflJWSDzxfwUSs8kix0PGcYFj/K9Pj4NNODKYifSefGOsGaBSNreAK Mt6njPW7 JGAUn14rmS7tzkUxjlBzo6pgCUec3nvTNi0eIwY69qhP8rBrTb4UojOnzRw56OTblCa6CyuxfP1/bNJ1IN1biMhb/tkyeP0OWA5UCMRSbvKU9TI0PlDHqauNYPs8AmQsMIY0taZMZELh4K3fd /SBbBfso8M8jq0/2MBTRCkjm1xQ6K4mYAlnS47kwojp9BZ213AOxSLL OBW2RIlg5kwNs7h4PmwwYBGjCDGmDSlDAxNVmwHXxAmHEIVoUthc463c38TfEM6JtKSDYmEBrrd8OWqFxwA9KBIWwJKDW7UKauE/8wDgQRR0BVVNr2OU1EooSZiEqZsNNVBz2hlC420mcHTUVTAw6h5LSjtcWgUa6nUCE7PfnARdJSuB4JhyDS RyM9i4cDSU7neB7FAbkIs4AtSlj0DlPKGp/FdA5b GTnnVNJVbD/ZFJbDnciKo5deCKK WvUdoOHlPgSr4wOh5r4CCLeMgJ3YGK1iCvzUsn2UIa1yN6KObJgI2y6VSJHHaJMET7GPnkFSNOQyDjJj4SDpaMGalJfz y2goipoEiqGJQJ1/AlR6NahnlDOrzh1kfHMOgfypGog5HwevixaDe/ZxcMrKhAV41si8xXBPVQHndC2YrfWBW7vtYG/AeFg1dzjsWWsN2KXAOXwPpiKaQFans pCaePNbd0UyGE118V8aJfU5PU2dSTCYYXCkCrlWqIzHNtsB tdBoEgZB8I8p BSkYllBSEwNa8RLhdEAALc/6A0xe2wdNib4jK2wvBuckAJQuh 9kbQGXUAJX7AjrOcYdja01g2wpLID53AyFK1r60Z6YE2zLGxbZfNpZ6FiQXtkX7JNNYh9wYx0/nox3hyr5ZDNEu ghcTXKBrFAbhlhQmPMIOp8qhaCcRPDIToO48zsh8XwMlF34HaourIXC/GDwPpeKxyEYdLoYqJMoYNZjGPTbEkhfb8bcSnVlIVqJKQgjNRSgDz48sQCwWDj8TaPcqgU269iYjD2qj7gCCiguTXKGYrQkRlO4kjgbTgdbgSg6DThXm2BEYTksupwLxTei4fz1OLh2YwecLY1nz 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 iIFrMYrAkW/dSgoxIF r1FYIrXQ7sqSLqrUIAcF5BE7j/fKDMWiwhctxEPVsB4P6uLpKE26NveE8tFizYt2TK2TKnJjXZsSlhrXUcCAHYIpEwjnbeaYOaiz9TvceC8NZ4J2ZMMBiG7gfLcAhMjEmDHgVQwC4sDymsbGGBFE56QDG4xmDdXRko4gXuAqz/6All/UJ/2cyca9yw/FjqpOh hmh5uRyNiGkk/3HbbFJyWTl6/t5YztkowsJdmeOWhuW/PRNjX2pn0quyoxe6uqfHCUj5zrjSC6Z/1DOCoxUOr6DX0LHkN73HegEefq3Ugyn8JZdAypla8k1BXPgFvskse y4 n2z3T8Iq6eLLMx7MYN12  DKcsAcHCgtOgRtscnEwUiqjYX2NUwV8 TleMOgdAWzbKbBcbw/FpkidOrUstA3vPwXQB0pY2Zce4rs03Dq XugjlbAsAsPgZFI4Hp9A/BPVEL7M3fhWUMTvG1sEusUv2Qoo7HH2E0ZgUCOLGZu2MWfbIUoCvnWk8f0Csze7sB06yCawrY1nFaOolJnJCFah8wnju7p11S4FDRVhaZsgyuUF7L7uOZ256mCVww/o0pCnayG6EdvWSv5V79BISvBs IVe53wBIU VgVWl56QS/GVl2 Bq9rOk91w5fEUBAI Rm6u6GLs9I zbfpFsBWGptKoXp1V15LdEGklw2mLfEihRkXHQyd/cLfT28PjC7TUVEVmX2pWRSUHTsJ54OQ E/OwxhRk1sDl iZWqHGXn7JCpTz7wF4vLP8LqJSb9JY6YJKio p4HEpbTl5ethSZKHfvKLLxdNK/jU209j/tybbmngy7CYuaXDpqUOeN5L pUx0inz9/Dr6 vsdQ8/1Zwj5DdvNyHoNc7hMJ92QV6OQ gHefxfDikxg6Zt0DxYxqqPrQBBIJzZhWNAI/NgvklVSmynSoo6PjmpCQUBUWGnqrZcOYPxSj92BpN992ezItCZ9LsNNB1uJ7e3sfRWMwr169gps3bza4zJ0bK1JA2PYdmk0duEJT5x7TVOZDmFLeAtVLDQzIZdVC/6Ln0IgOmnIu7yPK5EUQqKen57Njx44bjY2NLO2pU6dq HweD606mMvljUP5jNvyiy/nG2sSf9RNSUmpLC8vh jo6M8fPrRAr 7tOzgQt uBe2Aobbg3EzrGZQIVcQICc6/Cw7vV8EtGEShFpTPLk4 Dp9v8RwH /meLi4tZqchaJSUl4oyMDBoFfCr9FKCOx0g8xrXVfgyn5XMyT2hsbLwsNjb2xvXr1z8eOHDgc21tLTx48ABSU1NhzZo1TExMjLiwsBBkg3lXB3XPnsCDO1VQeqsc7tbUwPNHD6Ae/2t8/x7ENP2F9vbt22IfHx/az88PkpOToaGhgdm6deutbdu2ZVlbWy9D9Gh86d1aWTiSJbT69  /c// /U/r6 tZhvbt2wfHjx HGmRaguH/zp07sHPnTggJCREHBQWJD6amMqHhW6D8duUXIYiFKqvusPN79 5DQMDvDK4pwWfogIAAcWZmJgv3Fy9ewJkzZ D06dNfnk1LS3vXo0cPD RF0JoNr0xdaqhBNpJpaGgsRAY 48ubNmzYIEYti6OioiTIkOTZs2csM4RJooBNmzZJAtavF6NVxA8fPZKgQiSenp6S3bt3S8rKysQIcXFBQQGNsGSfe/nyJUEDHRkZSW/cuFGSnZ3d9Pjx40/Dhw9f27Vr11EikciWpIkfuc1/39Lj0NTUHIHBpEmmVcJQRUUFXLhwARwdHW8rKCgYTpgwwR8FKKyurv7U3NwMr1 /hvv37wONcCRz8gw5ZIPQXLp06bGbm9teLy vphMnTgAKzT4jGyjsibb9oIRDUVGxj7 /f2VwcHC6paXl6jFjxixBoYJWrlyZhPA6oaur6/zthyWElN3kyZPXoNXi0UfTw8LCstGnctHymSjQPhMTk1Xt2rUzk1nF3Nx8K1qwMikp6TrSnVu9enUaoiALlfoR35OOcUCAR6sHGhbvaB0bJSWlIf/f93scfByc/1CDFHlIVi/8gEQdA1y4srKy3f9B8934F5wZ3yAVbq7RAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC   
  Man. City 

 
 30​ 
 15​ 
 6​ 
 9​ 
 52​ 
 32​ 
 20​ 
 51​ 
 

 5​ 
 
     *forum.digit.in/image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAADgAAAAqCAYAAADmmJiOAAAT5klEQVRo3r2Zd5xV1Z3Av79z7319GlNghgGG3qtUEVQUC0ixAGosRN1kTYxoNrvR7KprTdascROziSbGFjWWtRKJRtCIIB2UKjPAMDPMDDPzps/r956zfzxsWXXFXXI n/t573PuPeee7/n1c4Wv3mzAnfTwe4 H wy4wutsdZVl2wbz2afM5w8WASF7qWO/Isf i3zSL5 6f yeMZ6b26vIbqqrfmL18hlXCtgG3K 66K/cBEj5gox99nfIqqdJBMMooxEku0gBpQRBUJLtU6KOwWUhEMEYg8FgDGij8bQ51qfRGj69acay0J3tuAsvhvOWcrzNPu4RGAq1xp9MU5dxCSiFEoVtKRzbQozC51jYorCUha3AEoWSLDSAxqCNxtUaVxtc7eFqj1TGA9FkPE24IILtd3DCIXpi7TT1xLLiPdGAQQVKKVzbBkuBshClsH02mZSQn2eTSSqUz8JSCkspFCorVZVdoPEMSgzK8lDaQzwLL kRzNF0drjYQQ0 H J3UAE/xu9DWQr/1wBUxyc7CIpgH3uPEoWtFD5HkeqGoWMcbngiyLRzbTIJg6UADf4A INgOWDZ4A8ZHJ8BA5YSMgnDKQsdfvBkmMFjbJJdgmMJCkEZEAO2gF  1Mz/fyQYUNlBmuzibEvwUopxp/i46p4ggTIhv9ggGJQSUjEYeTLMuMjQ02rQHuSXGt56FPZtAF8ku1EFvRXFQxXXPRDhdzfHqTkghAKCKAERFOBTnFgJAviVYB1zgbZl4fPZZBKK2Yv9BCos1v9G8/rDHqEcBUawfULHUSGZFByf4A8J8S5Fd6vC9mV9ZyhHsfJXLu8 6BGssDntggCZuMK2raz9KslqyolW0SxgdpBlWwTDfrTnMHlumMGTwzz/DwaxfSxeESYZc/CFHEL5DkcP2tRsDxIuzSFcmsPh94O01FqE8nz4gw7JmMOFN Ygtp9nb3AZdFKEyXNz0BkHf8DB8ftwbBtH/gYS9Cn5GNAX8BMM ek7OMjTd3jsWC1se10xfk6AUy5y6I4axGhEPMbOUYhnIG0YN8dC0IjRdEUNs5c4jJsTYNvrsH2N8ORtGfoMCBMI XAcH47PwefYH9v CfWijggKg7ItfD6HUMBi 2qDBRQUQ/Rwkkd kOTv7rfobDTs YumuJ9FXu8AW15KoT2YdmGAcF4PLXUuo0 3OO1Sj4dWdNB2FApLbJproLsjQzjiR2wbx dg2 pvA2iMOeZBBdu2EW3w4mncjEc8Y3B8QsN 4ZnbDZfdlUtHYw O38YuzGX4LBejwS5yCOV3UB4RLrwph9//qJPGSkMwFzobUlg hS8QQCIOtmVjKQUiaPM3AFQfg4KXSNHd5jFxjso6i1wh2QOBsLD Wc1rD6S49J7erH0yhk6F6TXAygb6tKZ0WIjZ34jwx59HqdrkMWuZQyLmEYgoEl0QyDfs3Rgnpyw7RpSFYE4soAKOpDWFHuSmMniJDGibPoMUI89QmDhIGA6 q3B8hq0rY/iCAaYvLWXL851Mu3wAiLDtqRpmLC3l3aca2f5aDMdnUdLfYuBMMDGNhBSHNjvsfc9DZzJkuuM0xFL0pAxyIuOgAfYlPAZ7mgIRRBSBsLB9lZBXDLYPjBF2/Mlw vIwsQ5BLEXVpjilw/P58M1OvIymeFAelRs7UD6L6RfkEy4wbHstQaggm8 6afjgTZdg2AJRiKfpiCWoTLjHLcPjVtGM SQVVgJ4QjAC4 ebbPT3hK5mHydfEkanw6heBexd1U0qoWio7KZ0WAGuqynqH2LG8iJ0WwfKieEPeYyZk aj1OWDt4R4LJvNiAhGhIw wWFCgE7PkDImWy0oQbtCfm8h2Q6v/ljR3QSBMLg9BuWA15Zm1MV9adjbRu/Budh RXNVJ0MXl K1Z1AOZGKaYATaaoRXf2yRjgl5RYLxQFQ2SU8Z6NT6xAICpLUhYz6p4zAQKQA7AoEI HOzypxKaIznYuVB/V aKBkYIhAx1O9uIqfYoWFtE1YuGO2SjmtENKE8QzACVhjCBQr0J3ViShs6v4YbPf7sThvEfNYwwwVgB2D6 QZfrsayNIluF8n1aK3qonFvJ3nF0NnQRVE/HwV9hPpdHbQd7EJyvOyzyhAo0kw7X2M5EM6Xj9VGAC0K7WWdzAkDNNn4ICEleBgwBlFQVG4gALnlBsIQzvfQrkuiNUnVui76jlQ07u9g0iURxiwM0vhhB WjFJVrO0i2J/Bcl0i C2FDbj/Abyjsq/iIRgNBSyF/tbf/r07mmHsWP8bzK8F86k1dUaF C3ixrHq1NYDnZmjYrxkw3s RXd2MPjPMzhejiMCo0xV7V3cxYJxi/5txArmarmYIbJFjcwjdrcekZUAbgy0QQLuJY2Wv T9LUH3qlggGjPIFTGGvwnDKtrEtIRmDkbMNfYZr4lHIpCDVCUUDDfWVLmUjXGo SDJ2HhzcnKRo8EgKB46gekuCsedCza4kfYZ5NFRmKBpoSHVm50hEoWioxbAZDsm4wXguKcsmv6gkx/KHjAHzmepeqa8hQa1BlC0iHiIYz/MiY2fmWRXDTm3KyWeEUpbnwpCpMGhuNonGzm7trmcVI2caane5DJupCeRkSCV7UTZCwAgNuy0CeV0MnQHVWzXDZxja6oUxS3V2Ak9BjkOiXdizJU06lbaaC4pJllXMCYw9uSC2dXU7yhIxBmOMhdbucQGK45NA2SCTqPnQNQbEdvwiZJxZi89QHe0lB8oHejOtgBUKQKSXofoNRdsRhT/P0N0klI80tNQIfUcYelV4mJiH46Qg0wnGYDspTE awoGKVLcQrRXy xg2PaQIFRkyMZviYR65RX7EJGl3lTRWDPdMe3svb9biubJtzX8ZcIz2UoAbqhhBsv6Q6EzafDmgCBijlO2Y0fe /JN4XWV9wzM//23H1jVJEaHr5PnLznrmQbNuwsnmYMUIhtbu5tUHIqRasvEwExeuvF8TrRMcP5RON9AOEhBi7S6t1a0AxNtdJACkoWyGobVOaKsXCsvh8e8rwr0sgr0SRMo1bksjlYNH4w/lmVnPPWSeP3fZErj OTw3lTf5jEDZxd/7u3D58LId35z8IzJphYj tIP4LKAxIEp5iZgbq92vy6ae/Yv8Sad9N7pz3S8bdm9dlVT M8e992fpsH3WG csY8TPttJhR8gJgZeCJbdqnACsvE/oNwr6TxBi7dC438aQonJjzcfeeNsrNmUjDOEC2PKKUL8Plv9cc8k9htd/rfBFFC01MdqPRtl49Z3M3L3VmrT DXlp/uVnBK6 fVDZmJPmFY2bdV3QcoY3bHrjbi8RM4iyMJ/NBqz/oZ6WJRhtfEPGuWV5va Y8dMfFodHnDQvvuibVxVueTd/8tpV9DmwW9aefgEpZTGmcisd5DL6ZMOQKfDUTYpgBKK10HRACOdDtAbq9gi1H8DRAxDvMNgO6Izwl98pjuyDcD7sfBOmXWiTTAaorfTQtftYecZSuoZNZsnv7pJAIk7tkDGBvIuuvmpybc3iCb 6q6hp2Fhds/PdW3q2rqn9aO1fDphVUySdbDZLVywf8uaLkVEvPOoW73s/OHDfDkwiTlfvMkprq1h54bWEjtZTXr3LtMdDsmuNjcLguVBSARPnw641sHet0BPNJtHpBHQeFer2Cp4LY ZAtA5S8Wws2rPBT0dThp6DVWb1pNNk25IVLH7 AWxLoV2X8qY6GbZ2lX/MHx7MtJWUsWXxlXXR//zhj9LRBk9EzGfi1 cBZtVUbLelPq1Ou6B3V17xrIEfbDBOR6sEGutk4x2/Yv/F30ZCYfKLe9FwytlGeSnxb9 iSSWNDgVEu8L4uYY970DtbiGUD8o dnyvQDngBKChypBJQ8V4OLQb7LCFbm/T9U3NZtfCS1TD1TeZQTohpqQ3lVd9n9bRExn6hwcJdbabjIhZdcUNdl2i8/6ex 5aYwT7r9Xz8wEBLAujPXzxnn01y77/rZJ1f/IV1h WLf/0b5L2 Qn1dGFqDzHkxyvwjRgr25ddE91RPi4caDgooUP7XaOM1BzwS7wdfCGN52Y39qNLG4PrGeygIdqgOXJIcLy4ibe2eFsqhlsrv3WXdC 7Mjp8yzvhiluupnv4JIz20Ik4rSedTN9Vz5mdoyerNZd/vzX9ixuu1LX7kijrf0jviwENBlFW5vCeTmvavEx9xbizA2Wlumn6aerUf76GwXu2UXfORbph7gWSHjh8a 3t14yKBiOH9l5z  SWPuX5wQ 3i 9ojef6bKUtB4xBH/seoY3B0xpPa1JGQKfw2lq8qvxC9cflP1Sbr7j5SHLb6hX6yZ8uz1t81blt088syzh PeeRH8uYLWt4f8EVdOUW6LdOW6JSNbuu5bHbNn6ec/lywGyxZ7QxNjveXue/ pZpeuKUYZP/6Zve9Knj1YhTp6J chfpisFER4xPW7Zqyjx x /T6175edtpF9gfXrJiatxxfOHdm42JNpuMzy/KtsF8BAau5 G2t ioZfHOBdeo1dffm 7IpO7l7ssX5Wz/047Si793sT1g5Hklf1mVv jNJ2TGojOlp7oBZ/Uqb9cP7rE6Hd TyR/O 1dxUzbgfVHy9oWAIqIwxiueNb/PwLOXrBj37zcVDancw7Sbr5eCwf0pmzRWrF//UnK2byjIzFp4YeS7d8z1p2J13hN3/jZ5cNdvj86/sujAOcsmOt1tYu/dQaq7C MPYkThdrTRnYqzf/Y5svXGe VA/6FPeA/fOi/njw  2vfcS84ov/Wxx0tT sYpv7yt4NyOAzL3J/8seUOGUj5rGt2r/ozZvR1vwVK/V7v/xZ7K97tEifr4NOyrAIpSYrSW/JNOLxh8x1MvDvz9AyeNWr3SDFmySM38zmVkEkmUZdP3jFn0NUnT 9WndWr9 gG ed 4POeKf1gYEt1jr3v518lgZGX7 dcUJ0dPrJAjh5RXtVtUOkX9qAlm/3duzTQuuHJ18sDOa0PrXnqubMqpC0r//p4Hy3J73zTqsfv6z3nnWe/M82bJ BXXyjv3P0LRwH5Eq6rpN cUaX/4UZPRXrH 9m1TYx seynZeDglSvGVbVCUZWG0Lr3ou MLJs6 o//D9 pQcxMzbrpODq7dSEFZH5TPYf qt5j4rctEI2qMlfSKX34K9faassjwiQtyTj9/RX6vwopwKLwvPXys03PeJWWZsnJaZp9Dw/duJ1M eJ8/ndwViUQu7D1sys/6RVsXjnvhN2Wz172gZ/TP0 f95j7r4LZ9EswJ4QsGOLB2E1O/uZT2ljb2v7TK MTQvODSAYmG6mc7d6xtFGWpv46BH1VBn18ciSjl PTQ2x5bWnzyvKcH33qt1W/HJq9i/lnW3B9dx MXfIvlz/ySwxu2ozMuJZPG0LBpB/0qyvT6Bx7RR9pjdufAETQXlBDv3ZdYTgGZ4j4YrbGjTUSS3USiTRQeraW8p4Xy/ICb27ePKp97ujK2n0NrN9Fv3Ei2P/MqF/76btb89CHyBw9g36NPe3vyy639dz UaXj7pYsO3HHlq9p1Fcboz7ND 0tKW63TSavylm885938mw7v3594quv 24rsDa 7v5i 0DrlB38vViTMqjv/g3m33sjhP6 l9VAdQ8 do5raY2rWpYuMJBM6GW2l f3XlS8vV2LtndgBP5HCAjoOHDK9Ksp1v7OmiMrLk7zhQ22jNc17qsjpXURb5SGGnDoNf0Ee63//IiVDB5hXVtziNV9xrX34un JNvzXQxdX//Q7a4zWFiLH72SOeRoDxm5b 0qV6el6mRvumdRcPqQi9OH7YlUf8Lo6elSvIYMYt gsmg9UM2DqBHY 9yr167cz/brlEupbpjL gOp/6kzpO30KwaIixl18PsMWnsORfdXS2ZVQQxacLelEStoO1FA dTyF/cvY 8Y7DD1rNqv/83H6TR7LW/9yp7dzb62qvechdXjRpe/V3nfjgtqHbtkK2Ih4mC8uf63/vZQXLcqyunZtiPa898YT1rmXeN1XXD 9uaXV1/joYyaUium2pqhUbXxfxi2Zz5s/ y2RkkLGL5lPoCifxi07KR4 mK6GJtx4kv4zJ6Mci/otO6l dzND58wgFU/Q09ZBd2s7iWSKzmgbhzZsMc3rN m9G3ZI 1U3qKpbf5GoS/bcXf2P51/V8vYLUVHKAr4U7qsBZtM3I5alks11XvSVh99x04mXvcuuL0osu3pMU7Rd1b/0soS62t3qdRtN 5GjUjJhtIT6lNByoIbc8j4UDR8EIqSSSUJFBSS7Y/R0drHxhdcYcuZshs dzYY/vExnfaPZ/KvHdMPm7bpyX43VtPgyVX3zfXJo5ITn6x658xuH77zq URTrRbLUkZ/tTPE4zqkOhY FOD5C4opWfLdaYXnf/u6vGDu4siGtyN5b62k8NBewj0dxlGiCwaUS/6gAbQeOSrlE0aLPxwi0dmN9jy8ZNLsfO6P5JQUmLx peborkqJBSMqNWEqbTPPpuOUMxNtidgrba899kDzM//xXrL1KIAlSmmjv/r54df4ICWIUspoD0A7oRwKZi/qV3D2pQvDI09aEPLM5NDhA4Xhqt34qvbiHD1CMBmHWA/iuSgRtGWh/UHsPqXE8wrp7tOfzPgpxCqGdnZZ1o7uqvdXdvz5Dy91vPVCdbqnI5tXWRbG05rjPLz/GoCfVP ilGU8j2yqBIGiMiKTTusbmTJncmTUlGm 4r7jbGGglUiW2NrLFTfjAGJsJ 1ZVk/Gclo8265JtTXuiu3fsTm 7Z3N3VvXHE40VH9sQmLZGO39r7b2Re2/AfsAFNc9X B8AAAAAElFTkSuQmCC   
  West Ham 

 
 30​ 
 13​ 
 11​ 
 6​ 
 47​ 
 35​ 
 12​ 
 50​ 
 

 6​ 
 
     *ssl.gstatic.com/onebox/sports/logos/-m-050fh__56x42.png   
  Man United 

 
 30​ 
 14​ 
 8​ 
 8​ 
 38​ 
 27​ 
 11​ 
 50​ 
 

 7​ 
 
     *ssl.gstatic.com/onebox/sports/logos/-m-0k_l4__56x42.png   
  Southampton 

 
 31​ 
 13​ 
 8​ 
 10​ 
 41​ 
 32​ 
 9​ 
 47​ 
 

 8​ 
 
     *ssl.gstatic.com/onebox/sports/logos/-m-01cwm1__56x42.png   
  Stoke City 

 
 31​ 
 13​ 
 7​ 
 11​ 
 34​ 
 37​ 
 -3​ 
 46​ 
 

 9​ 
 
     *ssl.gstatic.com/onebox/sports/logos/-m-04ltf__56x42.png   
  Liverpool 

 
 29​ 
 12​ 
 8​ 
 9​ 
 45​ 
 40​ 
 5​ 
 44​ 
 

 10​ 
 
     *ssl.gstatic.com/onebox/sports/logos/-m-023fb__56x42.png   
  Chelsea 

 
 30​ 
 10​ 
 11​ 
 9​ 
 45​ 
 41​ 
 4​ 
 41​ 


- - - Updated - - -

omg. i didnt know it will format like this. I just copied from google and pasted here. Sorry.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 24, 2016)

Way of things to come:
Which club will finish fourth in the Premier League? | Football | The Guardia

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 24, 2016)

thanks for sharing the article. 
now only 6 games are remaining

Remaining important fixtures:
Hotspur - Liverpool, ManU, Stoke and Chelsea
Leicester - WestHam, ManU, Everton, Chelsea

Looks very exciting. Though leicester has tougher fixtures but i think they will win the title now. 6 points gap between Hotspur and Leicester making it a bit obvious. Hope Leicester drop some points now. then it will be even more exciting.

- - - Updated - - -

in article they said teams are fighting for 4th spot but i don't see any team except west ham actually fighting for it. Utd and City are just settling down for 4th spot, more like, "eh, better than nothing".

- - - Updated - - -

What happen to watford?? they were in good form until hostpur broke their unbeaten run(right?).


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 2, 2016)

El classico ! In a few hours. Anyone excited?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 3, 2016)

Hell yeah!! 

- - - Updated - - -

What a match! definitely entertaining. Barca were unfortunate in first half but then madrid also recieved same treatment. Poor refereeing i would say. So many wrong decisions.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 3, 2016)

Unbeaten streak broken...


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 3, 2016)

yeah. fianlly. Yay! Its still a record in la liga, 39 games!
Barca were good in first half, so aggressive and possessoin too. madrid was just chasing the ball around the field. While watching first half i thought madrid are no even in the competition tonight But second half was completely different!
Was watching with Ray Hudson commentary, it is only good on youtube clips, not in whole match. And also, he was keep on interrupting his partner. Alan Smith and Martin Tyler are best!!


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 6, 2016)

Anyone saw the full match between Barcelona & Athletico Madrid? Saw only the highlights and seemed like it was good battle between the two sides.Barcelona had to really work hard for the two goals!


----------



## ratul (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't know if this has been posted here before, but it's gold. :silly_NF:


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 8, 2016)

No. I didn't see the Barca vs Ateti match. I completely forgot. guess i was still floating in the thoughts of madrid defeating barca. Woke up when someone said wolfsburg defeated madrid 2-0.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION]  omg what a video. Thanks alot for sharing dude!!


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 9, 2016)

EPL Update:
West Ham Vs Arsenal ended in a 3-3 draw making an already tight EPL team standings even more interesting!


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 9, 2016)

yeah. could catch only last 10mins of the match. Missed a good game. Arsenal will not win EPL now. Dammit(I accept). Today was a important game. Now we are 10points behind Leicester. 
ManU is playing Hotspur tomorrow. Should be a good game given the things at stake


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 10, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> yeah. could catch only last 10mins of the match. Missed a good game. Arsenal will not win EPL now. Dammit(I accept). Today was a important game. Now we are 10points behind Leicester.
> ManU is playing Hotspur tomorrow. Should be a good game given the things at stake


Leicester pretty much won the EPL IMHO. Great season.. The unpredictability in EPL is just too much..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 10, 2016)

ýeah. now the battle for 4th place looks interesting


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 10, 2016)

Barcelona lost to real sociedad 1-0 today. Looks like an interesting week.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 10, 2016)

wow. nice


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes! Come on Leicester. Continue that beautiful fairytale story.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 10, 2016)

I want to see how many Leicester plaeyes  leaves in this summer trabsfer.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 10, 2016)

The exciting form of United continues. Conceded 3 goals in a space of 7 minutes!   


Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 10, 2016)

poor ManU.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 12, 2016)

Am I losing my mind or do we have an FA Cup replay tomorrow against West Ham? Because I can't see anything on the EPG.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 13, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Am I losing my mind or do we have an FA Cup replay tomorrow against West Ham? Because I can't see anything on the EPG.


What's EPG?. we do have a match.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 13, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> What's EPG?. we do have a match.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Which channel is it on? I don't see anything on the Tata Sky and Hathway EPG.

Sorry. EPG stands for Electronic Program Guide.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 13, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Which channel is it on? I don't see anything on the Tata Sky and Hathway EPG.
> 
> Sorry. EPG stands for Electronic Program Guide.


FA Cup telecast rights for India is with Sony network. But I don't think they are showing live this match on tv. Maybe they might stream live on their website. Also, if nothing else you can listen to live commentary or ball by ball live update on United official website.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 13, 2016)

What!! they may not telecast on TV but they will show live stream on their website. WTF is that. I wish we could fockin punch on their fockin faces whenever we want.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 13, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> What!! they may not telecast on TV but they will show live stream on their website. WTF is that. I wish we could fockin punch on their fockin faces whenever we want.


I am still not sure on the streaming part. You can check in Sony website. Anyway, you can watch ucl 2nd leg qf at the same time.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 13, 2016)

What a joke. Sports coverage in this country is pathetic. So many channels for nothing. 

I'm going to have to use Livego.tv now.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 13, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> What a joke. Sports coverage in this country is pathetic. So many channels for nothing.
> 
> I'm going to have to use Livego.tv now.


As long as ipl is going on nothing else matters.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 13, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> As long as ipl is going on nothing else matters.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


That's a terrible excuse. They are showing IPL and NBA highlights at 12:15. That's joke. They could have started the game late rather than not show it at all.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 13, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> That's a terrible excuse. They are showing IPL and NBA highlights at 12:15. That's joke. They could have started the game late rather than not show it at all.


Like I said earlier, only option seems to be listening live or reading live blog on United website.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 13, 2016)

Its ManU vs WestHam!! ManU!!!!! Most of indian football fans supports ManU. But Still!?! Pathetic


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 13, 2016)

This is what i could find from the net.

West Ham vs Manchester United live streaming and TV information: Watch FA Cup quarterfinal replay liv


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes! They're showing the game on ESPN. I guess Manchester United still matters and is BIGGER than the IPL  

I'm happy


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 14, 2016)

ESPN still exists? I thought all the star sports network channels converted into starsports1,2,3,4,...

- - - Updated - - -

what a game!! barca were unlucky though as the penalty wasn't given in the dying mins of the match. match might have gone in extra time if ref would have that penalty. Anyway, Atletico is through to final four in UCL. Respect.
Bayern, Atlectio, Madrid and City, to final four. How did city even manage to come so far, i am surprised.
No treble for Barca. Yay


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 14, 2016)

Well, Barcelona out of champions league, United progressing in fa cup, a night of surprises!

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 14, 2016)

indeed


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh God. Chelsea are so damn useless.....


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 17, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Oh God. Chelsea are so damn useless.....



For once i was hoping that they would beat City .......


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 17, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> For once i was hoping that they would beat City .......


Yeah and they couldn't even do that right. Look, I knew they were useless. Only the delusional Chelsea fans actually thought they could overtake us this season. Without Superstar players and a Superstar manager, they are nothing. But at least LOOK like you could beat a low-on-confidence Man City at HOME. 

But It will still be very hard for us to qualify for the Champions League. Even if we finish 4th, we still won't qualify if City win the CL and if Pool win Europa.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 17, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Yeah and they couldn't even do that right. Look, I knew they were useless. Only the delusional Chelsea fans actually thought they could overtake us this season. Without Superstar players and a Superstar manager, they are nothing. But at least LOOK like you could beat a low-on-confidence Man City at HOME.
> 
> But It will still be very hard for us to qualify for the Champions League. Even if we finish 4th, we still won't qualify if City win the CL and if Pool win Europa.


City winning the uefa? Yea right.. Liverpool has a high chance of winning the Europa , so it's safe to say the top 3 will qualify for the CL.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 17, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> City winning the uefa? Yea right.. Liverpool has a high chance of winning the Europa , so it's safe to say the top 3 will qualify for the CL.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Firstly, It's not called the Uefa, lol. It's the Champions League. Secondly, No, Top 4 will still qualify regardless of the outcome of Europa. It's only if City and Pool both win in Europe this season, will the 4th place team miss out.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 17, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Firstly, It's not called the Uefa, lol. It's the Champions League. Secondly, No, Top 4 will still qualify regardless of the outcome of Europa. It's only if City and Pool both win in Europe this season, will the 4th place team miss out.


I was too lazy to type champions league.. And no top 4 won't qualify if Liverpool wins, check before replying.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 17, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> I was too lazy to type champions league.. And no top 4 won't qualify if Liverpool wins, check before replying.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Now now. There is no need to be rude over something so silly. If you're too lazy, then type CL. Uefa is the governing body, not the name of the tournament. There are many tournaments under the UEFA brand. 

Besides, you just did. So you're not that lazy. 

Top 4 WILL qualify if Pool win Europa. How about you learn the rules of the game before responding? (See, I can also be rude ).

Your post was so ironic...


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 17, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Now now. There is no need to be rude over something so silly. If you're too lazy, then type CL. Uefa is the governing body, not the name of the tournament. There are many tournaments under the UEFA brand.
> 
> Besides, you just did. So you're not that lazy.
> 
> ...


I was referring to the scenario in 2012 where Chelsea won the UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE and Tottenham couldn't qualify even though they finished fourth. But apparently UEFA changed the rules.
But thanks anyway for the valuable bit of information about the UEFA being the governing body I had no idea about that. You are a real life encyclopaedia aren't you?
Anyway that doesn't change the fact that Man Utd won't qualify for next season.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 17, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> I was referring to the scenario in 2012 where Chelsea won the UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE and Tottenham couldn't qualify even though they finished fourth. But apparently UEFA changed the rules.
> But thanks anyway for the valuable bit of information about the UEFA being the governing body I had no idea about that. You are a real life encyclopaedia aren't you?
> Anyway that doesn't change the fact that Man Utd won't qualify for next season.



Why are you so bitter, dude? Sounds like you have underlying psychological issues. So serious. So much anger. You should see someone for that. 

I don't care what scenario in 2012 you were talking about. It's 2016. You should've known the rules were changed before making such a rude and bold statement like "please check before replying". (ironic) 

But instead of issuing a genuine apology for being wrong and rude, you were even more arrogant with your posts, lacing them with sarky undertones. 

But I'm glad I could teach you something today. Cause you don't sound like a very smart person. 

You're welcome. 

Oh and you don't need an encyclopedia to know the basic rules of European football. You just need to not be living under a rock. 

So serious on a Sunday........ *Sigh*.........


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 17, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Why are you so bitter, dude? Sounds like you have underlying psychological issues. So serious. So much anger. You should see someone for that.
> 
> I don't care what scenario in 2012 you were talking about. It's 2016. You should've known the rules were changed before making such a rude and bold statement like "please check before replying". (ironic)
> 
> ...



You're the one whose serious brother, obviously you care enough to correct each line I type. And you seriously need to understand sarcasm.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 17, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> You're the one whose serious brother, obviously you care enough to correct each line I type. And you seriously need to understand sarcasm.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Oh my God. What's wrong with you? So serious. 

Lol, when did I correct each line? You were wrong about the rules and you made it look like I didn't know what I was talking about, so I was defending myself. 

And you called the Champions League Uefa? Of my almost 30 years of being a Manchester United supporter in four different countries, I've never heard anyone call the Champions League, the Uefa

 You know what. I'm going to be the better man and walk away. Cause you are obviously bored and have nothing better to do on a Sunday. 

Learn a hobby or something.  

Oh and Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit. People who resort to it too quickly have nothing clever to say. Case in point, you. 

Oh and if I didn't understand sarcasm, I would not have spotted your "sarky undertones"...genius...  

Leicester vs West Ham. Right now on Star Sports. How about you actually watch some football and learn the rules properly instead of fighting with people on a Sunday
Okay. I've wasted too much time on you  already. 

Goodbye.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 17, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> 30 years of being a Manchester United supporter in four different countries, I've



See, there is the problem right there.. The toxicity of their fans is too much..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 17, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> See, there is the problem right there.. The toxicity of their fans is too much..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Sigh.... What a loser.... I pity you....


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 17, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Sigh.... What a loser.... I pity you....


I thought you had enough? Weren't you watching the Leicester match?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 17, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> I thought you had enough? Weren't you watching the Leicester match?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Oh, so you were deliberately baiting me to see if I would still respond? Wow. You are an even bigger loser than I thought. Definitely the biggest loser I've ever seen. Grow up kid.

I'm bored with you and your games now.... I'm done.... 

But please, have the last word. You have my permission. Juvenile person...


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 17, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Oh, so you were deliberately baiting me to see if I would still respond? Wow. You are an even bigger loser than I thought. Definitely the biggest loser I've ever seen.
> 
> I'm bored with you and your games now.... I'm done....
> 
> But please, have the last word. You have my permission. Juvenile person...



Calm dude, you have problems.. Obviously you care enough to check upon my posts in the thread. Over anxiety is dangerous for your health. You should learn to relax.. I suggest yoga and meditation .


On a more serious note, don't try to take every post on the internet seriously...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 17, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Calm dude, you have problems.. Obviously you care enough to check upon my posts in the thread. Over anxiety is dangerous for your health. You should learn to relax.. I suggest yoga and meditation .
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, don't try to take every post on the internet seriously...
> ...


Take you seriously? Hahaha. You're a joke. no one can take you seriously. I'm laughing my ass off here at you. My family asked me what was so funny and I showed them your posts and now they are laughing at you!
You maybe a rude, serious, condescending loser, but at least you are an entertaining one. So thank you for the Sunday entertainment.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 17, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Take you seriously? Hahaha. You're a joke. no one can take you seriously. I'm laughing my ass off here at you. My family asked me what was so funny and I showed them your posts and now they are laughing at you!
> You maybe a rude, serious, condescending loser, but at least you are an entertaining one. So thank you for the Sunday entertainment.


That's just sad, I feel sorry for you and your family because you clearly have some issues. Your post made me realise that the world had people like you who just can't accept the fact they are miserable beings who have no idea what they are saying or doing or how to respond to something.
Please get therapy..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 17, 2016)

Leicester city vs west ham ended in a 2-2 draw with Leicester equalizing on extra time ! Epl really is interesting this season.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 17, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Leicester city vs west ham ended in a 2-2 draw with Leicester equalizing on extra time ! Epl really is interesting this season.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


What? Oh man. I missed a game. What's Leicester's point gap to Spurs?

EDIT: Oh my god. I can't believe Vardy did that. So stupid. 5 point gap. Not bad. They might drop 2 points against us. They will beat Chelsea cause they are bloody useless. So they still might win the title by say, 1 or 2 points in the end.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 18, 2016)

And arsenal drew 1-1 with crystal palace!

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats to Leicester.

It has been a miracle.

   [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=315903]Kaltrops[/MENTION] - both of you should read your conversation from page #3106, call your respective families and laugh together.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2016)

ico said:


> Congrats to Leicester.
> 
> It has been a miracle.


Great game today for the Gunners today.


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Great game today for the Gunners today.


hehe, couldn't be bothered about it. Haven't watched football since 2 years.

I went to actually watch Bengaluru FC vs. Salgaocar. Bengaluru FC - the i-League Champions.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2016)

ico said:


> hehe, couldn't be bothered about it. Haven't watched football since 2 years.
> 
> I went to actually watch Bengaluru FC vs. Salgaocar. Bengaluru FC - the i-League Champions.


nice  Yet to attend a proper league football game(attended one long back in National games)


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

ico said:


> Congrats to Leicester.
> 
> It has been a miracle.
> 
> [MENTION=157653]Pasapa[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=315903]Kaltrops[/MENTION] - both of you should read your conversation from page #3106, call your respective families and laugh together.


Lol, we were both in the wrong. We both said things we shouldn't have. But his last comment was uncalled for. A little too serious and personal.

But yes it was rather funny, looking back. It's a shame he took everything so seriously  

Anyway, What's happening to Barcelona? I wake up so see they lost to Valencia. They have completely crumbled. 3 straight defeats and Real are right back in. Football is so unpredictable. 

Even with the greatest front 3 in the world and they're struggling. 

Barca - 76
Atleti - 76
Real - 75

What a finale we are in for


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

"Aston Villa, a slapstick XI that has produced their own comedy sketches on a weekly basis this season, left Old Trafford unfortunate not to have nicked a draw. Villa were possibly the worst team to arrive at United since Nigel Pearson's Newcastle in January 2008, and United not only failed to beat them by an acceptable margin - they did not entertain, either."

Haha. Man Utd have been a joke this season.....


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 18, 2016)

Even I was shocked when I saw Barca lost to valencia. If barca loose one more game then its either of the madrid city. This whole football season was good, EPL, LaLiga, UCL, Europa(Liverpool defeating Dortmund).


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Even I was shocked when I saw Barca lost to valencia. If barca loose one more game then its either of the madrid city. This whole football season was good, EPL, LaLiga, UCL, Europa(Liverpool defeating Dortmund).



Yeah I mean they were on a 36 match unbeaten run with 17 wins in a row. They were running away with it. Now look at them. 

Agreed, if they lose another, it's most likely over. I just hope Atletico wins it in the end. I wish them the La Liga and CL double  

Yup great season. Especially for the neutral. Very unpredictable. Football at its finest.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 18, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> But yes it was rather funny, looking back. It's a shame he took everything so seriously


Oh boy, you're hopeless, anyway fantastic turn of events in la liga.. Rooting for  Athletico all the way.


Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Oh boy, you're hopeless, anyway fantastic turn of events in la liga.. Rooting for  Athletico all the way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Wow, you can't help yourself can you? You're like a dog with a bone. You really do have some deep-seated psychological issues. 

Life is too short to take everything so seriously. You sound boring and utterly depressing. You must have such a negative energy. You probably make everyone around depressed. Lighten up, chap. 

Please stop quoting me. I would prefer not receiving notifications from you and I don't want to switch off the feature just because of you. 

Cheers. 

Grow up kid.... and get help.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 18, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Wow, you can't help yourself can you? You're like a dog with a bone. You really do have some deep-seated psychological issues.
> 
> Life is too short to take everything so seriously. You sound boring and utterly depressing. You must have such a negative energy. You probably make everyone around depressed. Lighten up, chap.
> 
> ...



Calm down and think for a second . . who is actually overreacting?.. I typed one line and you went overboard insulting me..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 18, 2016)

come on guys. we are football fans. We shake hands after every match. We respect each other. We believe in fair play. Go and check Movies thread, they will argue with each other, but then they still talk with each other next day normally. I see them as a team.So why don't we just shake hands and stand like a team. Think like all  the TDF football fans standing together for our own anthem. Good right??


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Calm down and think for a second . . who is actually overreacting?.. I typed one line and you went overboard insulting me..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Nice try, but no one is falling for that passive aggressive behaviour. 

This wasn't an insult? - >



Pasapa said:


> Oh boy, you're * hopeless*



It's not about one line, or ten lines. It's about intent. Your intention was to be condescending and insulting by calling me hopeless. You were baiting me. What was the need for that? 

So don't act innocent. We are both guilty of insulting one another. So let's just drop it shall we? This is getting old. 

So let's be bigger men. I apologise for my behaviour. There, now it's your turn...


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 21, 2016)

Barcelona comes back to form with a 8-0 win against deportivo !

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 21, 2016)

3 beautiful setups from messi!


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 23, 2016)

For those who want to see FA Cup Semi:

Watch FA Cup semifinal live: Manchester United vs Everton live streaming and TV informatio


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 23, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> For those who want to see FA Cup Semi:
> 
> Watch FA Cup semifinal live: Manchester United vs Everton live streaming and TV informatio


You Sir, are a legend! I was so upset. I would never have figured to check AXN. 

Thank you.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 25, 2016)

Another Clean sweep by Barcelona:
Barcelona vs Sporting Gijon 6-0 Highlights 2016 Luis Suarez Four Goals Messi Neymar Video|  Soccer Blog|Football News, Reviews, Quizze


----------



## Kaltrops (May 2, 2016)

Big night tonight. Spurs have to win or Leicester will be Champions.


----------



## Kaltrops (May 3, 2016)

Come on Chelsea!


----------



## Kaltrops (May 3, 2016)

Leicester are Champions! I'm so happy for them. What a league!


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2016)

everyone is happy this time


----------



## Kaltrops (May 3, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> everyone is happy this time


This place is so depressing.....


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2016)

Lol. Come on we are not as bad as you think.
Anyway, today atletico vs bayern, anyone is goin to watvh? I may watch.


----------



## Kaltrops (May 3, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> Lol. Come on we are not as bad as you think.
> Anyway, today atletico vs bayern, anyone is goin to watvh? I may watch.


You are fine. You are the only one with a personality. The only one who doesn't sound like a sociopath.  

I'm going to watch it. Although I don't think I will enjoy it very much. Bayern will attack with over 80 percent possession and Atletico will park the bus. So it will be rather boring and one-sided. 

The Real vs City game will be the exciting one.


----------



## TheSloth (May 4, 2016)

come on. forget all that.
Your prediction of game play is right, but its bayern, they will do everything to score one. and after that the game will be super exciting as atletico don't give up easily.

- - - Updated - - -

what a game! one penalty miss from each team! as I said, once bayern scores, it will be a game on. It was, at least for few mins, until griezman and torres came to save them. Bayern was better team today but luck wasn't wiyh them.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2016)

Didn't expect Atletico to make it through to say the least. Great game of football from a neutrals pov.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 5, 2016)

Athletico vs Real again..


----------



## TheSloth (May 5, 2016)

woohoooooo, to the finals. 
Anyone saw the match? it was kinda boring. expected madrid to score at least 2 goals but they were not even looking good in any attacks. they must bring their game up if they really want to win again.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 6, 2016)

Yup, it was very boring.

Hopefully finals will have more goals in it.


----------



## TheSloth (May 8, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]QcwpTsLLcMU[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

atletico lost !!!!! now its barca and madrid till last day. 
barca vs granada
madrid vs deportivo

if granda loose and sporting and getafe wins, then granada will relegate! they wont like to relegate at last day. so that match will interesting


----------



## jackal_79 (May 11, 2016)

Barcelona and Real Madrid set for more last day drama in La Liga - ESPN F

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 14, 2016)

Women FA cup final : Arsenal vs Chelsea
live commentary : Arsenal v Chelsea: Women's FA Cup final - live! | Football | The Guardia

annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd

*final day of La Liga!* 

its Barca vs Granada and Madrid vs Deportivo !!

whoever looses will loose the trophy but if both the teams win the match then Barca will be the La Liga champion as they are leading the race by a point. Currenbtly Barca are favourites.  Nonetheless its a exciting night as its last day of the league and anything can happen in football(read above article, posted by jackal_79, to know what I mean by anything).
*
OMG !!

*
both matches start at 08:30pm.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 14, 2016)

It's Barcelona again! With another hat-trick by Suarez.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 15, 2016)

^^barca deserved the title. Almost consistent.

Meanwhile, in England, Hotspur lost to Newcastle Utd, 5-1!! Arsenal 4-0 Astno Villa. *Arsenal is the runner up of 2015-16!* *woohooooooooo*!!

- - - Updated - - -

no 4th, no 3rd and above hotspur

- - - Updated - - -

last day drama


----------



## jasku (May 16, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> ^^barca deserved the title. Almost consistent.
> 
> Meanwhile, in England, Hotspur lost to Newcastle Utd, 5-1!! Arsenal 4-0 Astno Villa. *Arsenal is the runner up of 2015-16!* *woohooooooooo*!!
> 
> ...


What's the point bro?  Yea, sure it feels good to finish above spurs, but we blew the title this year, should have been ours. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (May 16, 2016)

It doesn't matter any more but United match abandoned
Old Trafford: Controlled explosion carried out as Man Utd game called off - BBC Spor

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 16, 2016)

jasku said:


> What's the point bro?  Yea, sure it feels good to finish above spurs, but we blew the title this year, should have been ours.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



true. so many mistakes whrn it mattered most. but I was celebrating for finishing above hotspur


----------



## axes2t2 (May 16, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> It doesn't matter any more but United match abandoned
> Old Trafford: Controlled explosion carried out as Man Utd game called off - BBC Spor
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


This was caused due to a security blunder.

Manchester United bomb scare was caused by security blunder after dummy device was left in Old Trafford toilet BY MISTAKE | Daily Mail Onlin

Oh yeah and Spurs...



- - - Updated - - -



jasku said:


> What's the point bro?  Yea, sure it feels good to finish above spurs, but we blew the title this year, should have been ours.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Forget about it....

Celebrate...


----------



## jackal_79 (May 16, 2016)

Leicester's magic, Sunderland's survival act, managerial sack race: English Premier League season in revie

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 19, 2016)

yesterday, Sevilla became Europa league Champion 3rd time in a row by defeating Liverpool by 1-3 after coming back from behind. Congratulations to Sevilla. 
But there was more to the story. There was a clash between Liverpool and Sevilla fans just before 15mins fro kick-off. 
Read more here : UEFA in the dock over Liverpool vs Sevilla ticket allocation following Europa League final crowd trouble - Mirror Onlin


----------



## thetechfreak (May 20, 2016)

LFC fans seemed to have disappeared from the face of the earth after half time of that game.


----------



## TheSloth (May 20, 2016)

lol. but That was definitely hard for them. Infact it will be hard for any fan. after suarez left, this is the first time they had something to be happy about, but it was all snatched away. If this happens to my team even i will also go in some corner and sob.


----------



## TheSloth (May 23, 2016)

OFFICIAL: Louis van Gaal has been sacked by Manchester United | SportsJOE.i


----------



## jackal_79 (May 23, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> OFFICIAL: Louis van Gaal has been sacked by Manchester United | SportsJOE.i


Official announcement still pending.!

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2016)

Van gaal issued a statement yesterday. He's out.


----------



## TheSloth (May 26, 2016)

finally. its over. I guess every United fan wanted him to go out after his 2yrs(almost?) of stint. don't know what went wrong between a brilliant manager and a big club. I didn't hear news like "unrest in dressing room" or something. What else could go wrong?


----------



## ithehappy (May 26, 2016)

United managerial board has lost it. Bringing a new manager can't remedy the situation, if not make it worse.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 26, 2016)

No one wants to wait one more season with such poor performance

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 27, 2016)

jose muriniho it is
LIVE: Jose Mourinho agrees Manchester United deal to replace Louis van Gaal - Mirror Onlin

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## jackal_79 (May 28, 2016)

And So It Begins Again!

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CjdNQdmWsAEjYCg.jpg:large

- - - Updated - - -

Euro 2016 Schedule:

Sony Six to Live Telecast Euro 2016 in India - Uefa Euro 201


----------



## axes2t2 (May 28, 2016)

Champions league final !!!


----------



## TheSloth (May 28, 2016)

yeah. is anyone goin to watch? Mach starts at 12:15am. 
I am guessing most of the people here will be supporting Atletico.


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2016)

Boring game tbh.. The thing that troubled me most was that the Atletico keeper did absolutely nothing during the penalties and Pepe is a disgrace to football.. 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 29, 2016)

what a performance from atletico madrid. Madrid gave a sluggish 2nd half. With luck slightly siding their side, Madrid came as winner at the end. Undecima.

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> Boring game tbh.. The thing that troubled me most was that the Atletico keeper did absolutely nothing during the penalties and Pepe is a disgrace to football..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



lol. pepe is. Did you see the reaction from ref at the end when carassco did foul on pepe ?? ref was like "mate you are really a disgrace". it looked to me like ref was angry that he couldn't do anything about pepe's action


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 7, 2016)

So anyone following copa America? Only watched the Brazil match which was dull.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 7, 2016)

no dude. will watch from semis if I have time. Waiting for Euros for now.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice goal by Payet...

Streamable - simple video sharin


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 11, 2016)

Argentine Vs Panama - 5 -0

Argentina vs Panama 5-0 Copa America Highlights 2016 Otamendi Aguero Messi Goals Video|  Soccer Blog|Football News, Reviews, Quizze


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 12, 2016)

5 Spurs players in England...


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 12, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> 5 Spurs players in England...


Why didn't vardy play?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 13, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Why didn't vardy play?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Good question...


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 13, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Good question...



indeed


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 15, 2016)

What a goal by Sanchez..

Streamable - simple video sharin


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 15, 2016)

EPL Fixture released for 2016/17 !
The Premier League fixtures have thrown up a cracker to start off | Irish Examine


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 16, 2016)

England 0 - 1 Wales HT. Bale through freekick.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 16, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> England 0 - 1 Wales HT. Bale through freekick.


Good for bale. Not so for England!

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 16, 2016)

And vardy makes it 1 - 1.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 16, 2016)

and its over. Sturridge scores the winning goal in injury time. 2-1 to england


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 16, 2016)

A good comeback victory for England.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 16, 2016)

yeah. they just redeemed themselves. now at least have a chance to go to knockout rounds. Their international level has been below par for so long, the fans has had enough.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice game that..

Croatia vs Spain


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 22, 2016)

This goal by Messi: Messi Freekick vs USA

What a shot


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 22, 2016)

i am not able to watch any match


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 22, 2016)

Hungary vs Portugal, best game in the tournament by far. Ronaldo was entertaining to watch

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 22, 2016)

To be frank, it's a match portugal should have won easily. Instead, they defended poorly conceding 3 goals ( 4th one hit the post which was unlucky for Hungary) and had to play catch-up. I not for the new format of Euro, they would have been out now.
           At the other group match iceland surprised everyone with a last minute goal to knock out austria.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 23, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> To be frank, it's a match portugal should have won easily. Instead, they defended poorly conceding 3 goals ( 4th one hit the post which was unlucky for Hungary) and had to play catch-up. I not for the new format of Euro, they would have been out now.
> At the other group match iceland surprised everyone with a last minute goal to knock out austria.


To be fair two of Hungary's goals were from deflections..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 27, 2016)

Alexis Sanhez won Copa America and golden ball for best player 

Copa América 2016 on Twitter: &quot;The winner of the  @mastercard #GoldenBall is  @Alexis_Sanchez from @LaRoja #Copa100 Twitter /

And the penalty shootout

Streamable - simple video sharin


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nothing much to add
England humiliated as Iceland knock them out of Euro 2016 | Football | The Guardia

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 28, 2016)

England


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 28, 2016)

Lionel Messi and Argentina: will his latest international low really be the end? | Jonathan Wilson | Football | The Guardia


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice game for Ramsay, got 2 assists.

Sadly he will miss the semi finals.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2016)

I saw 2nd half, really good game. I thought Belgium will score before 90' but Wales just sat back to protect the lead.
Ramsey will be definitely missed in semis against Portugal.


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 2, 2016)

I feel sad for Belgium, their golden generation can't reach beyond the quarter stage of a major championship

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2016)

yeah. And happy for Portugal, finally they are at least not goin home after group stages and 1st knockout round.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 3, 2016)

Yeah...Ozil scored

Germany advance.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 3, 2016)

penalties frim italian players looked like they were all tired and had no energy to kick the ball or they all wanted to show off beating Neuer by cheeky spot kicks which didn't work. Buffon did his best but his teammates fcuked up well.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 5, 2016)

Giroud !!!


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 7, 2016)

Portugal vs Wales was just ok. Nothing was exciting about that game except only when Portugal scored.

So today is France vs Germany ! How many are watching?! Payet, Greizeman, Pogba, Giroud with current form, this is exciting already.
Also, Hummels is suspended for this match for picking up two yellows in consecutive matches. up front Gomez is out cause of injury, So draxler is in(I guess. who else can play there?). Khadiera is also out cause of injury, so N'Golo will return. they didn't look super threatening like WC2014 until now. I don't know how Ozil and co will battle against France's in-form team.

- - - Updated - - -

[FONT=&quot]Possible line-ups
Germany: Neuer; Kimmich, Boateng, Höwedes, Hector; Kroos, Schweinsteiger; Draxler, Özil, Götze; Müller.
Out: Hummels (suspended), Gomez (thigh), Khedira (groin)
Doubtful: none[/FONT]


Benedikt Höwedes is set to deputise for the suspended Mats Hummels at centre-half, with Joshua Kimmich filling in at right-back. Bastian Schweinsteiger's fitness is a big boost; Thomas Müller should lead the line.
[FONT=&quot]France: Lloris; Sagna, Umtiti, Koscielny, Evra; Pogba, Matuidi; Sissoko, Griezmann, Payet; Giroud.
Out: none
Doubtful: none[/FONT]


Didier Deschamps could restore Adil Rami in central defence after a ban. A reversion to 4-3-3 and recall for N'Golo Kanté cannot be discounted should Deschamps decide 4-2-3-1 is overly attacking.
Source : UEFA EURO 2016 - Germany-France - UEFA.co


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 10, 2016)

Wooo...Final tonight..Hoping for a goal fest.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 11, 2016)

yeah. portugal can't stop them from scoring if they don't sit really deep and just defense. itwill be interesting to watch what tactics they will use to stop france. I just wish ronaldo show up in his super saiyan from and prove to the world why he is the best player. And if he does, I am sure even his critics will accept him as best football player of all time.

- - - Updated - - -

Ronaldo got injured :crying2_NF::broken_NF:


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 11, 2016)

Portugal won the EURO in a way no one imagined. I wonder how messi is doing right now..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 11, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Portugal won the EURO in a way no one imagined. I wonder how messi is doing right now..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


This proves that if you have luck on your side everything else will fall into place. If not you will get nothing. Does not in anyway mean Ronaldo is without talent.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 11, 2016)

i will not say luck all alone. France played really well until ronaldo left. That's it. After that they couldn't penetrate Portugal. Two more chances came to them but they couldn't score. And the shot taken by Eder was really good, powerful and at botttom corner. I would have said luck if they would have scored in that freekick whcih hit the post when ref thought Kos did handling the ball.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 11, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> i will not say luck all alone. France played really well until ronaldo left. That's it. After that they couldn't penetrate Portugal. Two more chances came to them but they couldn't score. And the shot taken by Eder was really good, powerful and at botttom corner. I would have said luck if they would have scored in that freekick whcih hit the post when ref thought Kos did handling the ball.


I meant about the Messi and Ronaldo thing posted earlier.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 11, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> This proves that if you have luck on your side everything else will fall into place. If not you will get nothing. Does not in anyway mean Ronaldo is without talent.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Fortune favours the brave.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 11, 2016)

^oops. sorry


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice twist 

Also, Cristiano > messi


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 18, 2016)

only 10 days are remaining for the transfer window to get close and no decent signing from Arsenal apart from Xhaka. Meanwhile Man U and Chealsea and again acquired good players 
Surprisingly, real madrid have made no signing either. Neither they are selling anyone. Isco and James should have left for their own good. No point of sitting on bench for another season. especially isco, doin this since he came


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 18, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> only 10 days are remaining for the transfer window to get close and no decent signing from Arsenal apart from Xhaka. Meanwhile Man U and Chealsea and again acquired good players
> Surprisingly, real madrid have made no signing either. Neither they are selling anyone. Isco and James should have left for their own good. No point of sitting on bench for another season. especially isco, doin this since he came


Transfer window does not end in 10 days!. It ends on end of August. So another 40 days left. So don't worry 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 18, 2016)

oops my bad. Hoping they get someone good given the time here


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 19, 2016)

Football Transfers 2016-17. Deals Done So Far:

Soccer Transfers 2015/2016 - List of All Football Transfer


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 22, 2016)

this pogba to manU rumor is getting crazy. Get it done already. I am tired of reading same kind of articles from past 20 days.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 28, 2016)

i [STRIKE]have[/STRIKE] had opened another thread about the thing I am about to say but will not post there as not many football fans are active here.

so, 115m Pounds! for Pogba!? Is he the best player in the world? Nope. Is he goin to be the best player in the world? Can't really say for surre as there are so many upcoming talents like osumane, halilovic etc. Is he the best player among the current young(23-26yrs) crop? Personally, I don't think so. I feel Kroos, Kante are equally good at CDM. Other positions, Greizeman, Bellerin, Neymar, Dybala, are one of the best players in their positions.

Only good thing about Pogba is, He can play anywhere in the field, he can act as anchor in mid, he can strike up front when chance comes, he can lead a counter attack. So what he is a versatile player, is he the best player right now? No. then why pay such insanely high transfer fee for not-the best player in the world?

Nowadays all the transfer amounts are ridiculous. Like Morata, Given he is young promising player, rose on important occassions when Juve needed him, but madrid put a price tag of 50m. WTF. For such a young player, this price tag is ridiculous. And other teams would have paid that amount if he was up for sale.

Some thoughts over the price tag of Pogba??


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 28, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> i have opened another thread about the thing I am about to say but will not post as not many football fans are active here.
> 
> so, 115m Pounds! for Pogba!? Is he the best player in the world? Nope. Is he goin to be the best player in the world? Can't really say for surre as there are so many upcoming talents like osumane, halilovic etc. Is he the best player among the current young(23-26yrs) crop? Personally, I don't think so. I feel Kroos, Kante are equally good at CDM. Other positions, Greizeman, Bellerin, Neymar, Dybala, are one of the best players in their positions.
> 
> ...


What new thread?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

Crazy transfer fee of Gonzalo Higuaín leads us into theatre of the absurd | Rob Smyth | Football | The Guardia


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 28, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> What new thread?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


sorry for mistake. I will change the main post now. I meant to say I opened a thread about price tags of football players long back, around when Bale came to Madrid, I couldn't continue that thread cause of lack of my knowledge on the things posted by other members. Though the main focus of the thread was Business tycoons investing their own money to bring the club up rather than using money which was gained through ticket, jerseys sales and etc.

*forum.digit.in/fight-club/183082-do-you-mind-clubs-pumped-oil-money.html


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 28, 2016)

If Higuain goes for that much then 115M for Pogba is fair.
But, I agree that the money involved in football has reached ridiculous levels.
At least United are spending their own money, better to buy players than Glazers paying their debts. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 28, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> If Higuain goes for that much then 115M for Pogba is fair.
> But, I agree that the money involved in football has reached ridiculous levels.
> At least United are spending their own money, better to buy players than Glazers paying their debts.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Somewhere I read that 30Mn is the new 10mn. So I guess we can calculate transfers based on that.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2016)

Higuain price, i would say is slightly above, not much. he proved himself last season and he is also in his prime right now. Make sense for huge fee for such a striker. But Pogba, to me, he is good I accept that but is just a fancy player and paying 115m is wrong who isnt even in his prime.

 I didn't know that Man Utd are using their money for transfers and all. How much money they have ? They didnt even sell players yet.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes Higuain is in his prime but how long would that form carry is yet to be seen. 
Pogba is an amazing player who'll still develop a lot. He didn't play as well in the Euros but he is still among the best out there. He is versatile, creative and strong.
United had a revenue of +500m last year.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2016)

he is versatile, creative and strong. But is he the best player in his position? or any aother position given he can play anywhere. No. I know that he can be very well be used in certain types of tactics but I would say there are 11 players out there and if they all play in sync, it is much better than 1 single person. And he is still developing. he isnt even in the prime. Moreover, he will ManU when he will reach his prime to come to Madrid. then why pay such astonishing amount.  

Wow, how did ManU had so much? They gave below average performance whole season, then how ?? I do not know about this, just asking


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 29, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> he is versatile, creative and strong. But is he the best player in his position? or any aother position given he can play anywhere. No. I know that he can be very well be used in certain types of tactics but I would say there are 11 players out there and if they all play in sync, it is much better than 1 single person. And he is still developing. he isnt even in the prime. Moreover, he will ManU when he will reach his prime to come to Madrid. then why pay such astonishing amount.
> 
> Wow, how did ManU had so much? They gave below average performance whole season, then how ?? I do not know about this, just asking


They're the richest football club in the world. That's how.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2016)

I thought Utd comes after Madrid Barca and PSG


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 29, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> I thought Utd comes after Madrid Barca and PSG


Psg is not even in the top 10. Here's the full list.
*www.theguardian.com/football/2016/...rlds-richest-club-barcelona-manchester-united

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 6, 2016)

Football this weekend:
International Champions Cup 2016 on Sat 06, Aug 9:30 PM on Sony ESPN | burrp!TV Guid

FA Community Shield on Sun 07, Aug 8:30 PM on Sony ESPN | burrp!TV Guid


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2016)

why did you post these links? just for schedule or we can stream on these??


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 6, 2016)

Those are just channel schedule . You have to go to channel website to stream. Or you can watch via cable/ dth.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2016)

oh. ok  ok. thank you


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 9, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> this pogba to manU rumor is getting crazy. Get it done already. I am tired of reading same kind of articles from past 20 days.


It's done. Pogba back at United.

United sign Pogba - Official Manchester United Website

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 9, 2016)

i was tired of hearing all this. Finally. 
So, now Utd line up looks soooooo strong. i read Pogba return could mark beginning of end for Rooney at Man United | FourFourTw article.



> [FONT=&quot]United's addition of the dynamic, physically imposing box-to-box presence of Pogba to the engine room makes it improbable Mourinho would consider such a move.
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]the Swede figures to be first-choice up front for the majority of the coming campaign, freezing Rooney out of a possible striking role.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> 
> ...



What do you people think about this? I like rooney alot from the days of 2007. though he couldnt prove himself over recent years, I would blame poor team for that. I believe if he would have moved to Madrid or Barca, he would have been definitely among top 5 Ballon D'Or candidates several times.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 9, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> i was tired of hearing all this. Finally.
> So, now Utd line up looks soooooo strong. i read Pogba return could mark beginning of end for Rooney at Man United | FourFourTw article.
> 
> 
> ...


Rooney has been on a decline for last 3 years.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 13, 2016)

Beautiful game has begun..


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 13, 2016)

Leicester become the first reigning champion to lose the opening fixture.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 13, 2016)

La Liga Fixtures:

Spanish La Liga 2016-17 Fixtures (Released


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 15, 2016)

Premier League: 10 talking points from the weekend's action | Football | The Guardia


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 15, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/WvFpu.jpg

No need to explain why...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2016)

For this transfer window, The time is running out and so is fan's patience. Read few articles about wenger, almost same article from last year. Journalists are just copy pasting the last's year article about arsenal's transfer window with few changes.
CB is needed as simple as that.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 16, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> For this transfer window, The time is running out and so is fan's patience. Read few articles about wenger, almost same article from last year. Journalists are just copy pasting the last's year article about arsenal's transfer window with few changes.
> CB is needed as simple as that.


Among all the clubs this season arsenal looks least aggressive in terms of transfers.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 16, 2016)

yeah. this is even more frustrating to watch. This time all the big clubs are stacking up new players and all we have as decent signing is xhaka.
Xhaka wasn't comfortable i felt. I heard that he had just avg preseason but seems the form will continue for few more matches until he get used to it. I was so excited to watch him until he came to pitch. But I am still hoping alot from him.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 20, 2016)

La Liga 2016-17 preview: Barca and Real to contest the title, Atletico to sli

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 20, 2016)

Arsène Wenger’s Arsenal story heading for a final, unhappy paragraph

*www.theguardian.com/football/blog/...nhappy?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Copy_to_clipboard

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 21, 2016)

saw Arsenal vs Leicester game. Close one, Leicester looked strong and very dangerous, that is until Ozil came around 80'. What a player, within secs I could spot the difference in arsenal's game. Expecting alot from next game.

Lol what happened to Liverpool lost 0-2 to Burnley. 
Utd had decent game. Utd 2-0 Southampton
 City won 4-1 agaiinst Stoke
Chelsea 2-1 Watford
Hotspur 1-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 23, 2016)

Arsenal is going to suffer if going into the season with only one signing.

Same story, different year.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 23, 2016)

Premier League: transfer window summer 2016 – interactive | Football | The Guardia


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 25, 2016)

Transfer window: exposing the widely held myths about how clubs sign players | Football | The Guardia


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Well. yesterdays match was nice.

Ozil headed goal


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 28, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Well. yesterdays match was nice.
> 
> Ozil headed goal


United match was good too. Last minute thriller from rashford saved the day.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 31, 2016)

Shkodran Mustafi signs for Arsenal | News Archive | News | Arsenal.co

Lucas Perez completes move to Arsenal  | News Archive | News | Arsenal.co

And arsenal's social media team is really on another level.

Arsenal FC on Twitter: &quot;Hey [MENTION=13469]danie[/MENTION]lfloyd1981, look what we found... *t.co/qOlIanAs12&quot


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 31, 2016)

I felt so relaxing after I heard that Lucas and Shkodran are coming. Spent ~95m this summer!! Wenger!!


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 1, 2016)

No united fans here?. Sitting back and enjoying all the transfer drama as we finished long back !


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 4, 2016)

International break is so boring.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 4, 2016)

Try watching England match. No need for a sleeping pills.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cristiano Ronaldo’s museum: a reminder of a great ego and an even greater talent | Football | The Guardia


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 10, 2016)

Too excited to wait.

Mourinho and Guardiola can make Manchester capital of world footbal

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 10, 2016)

Predictions?  I say 2-2

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 10, 2016)

1-0 for Utd or a draw


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 11, 2016)

*my.mixtape.moe/ltancj.mp4

Koscielny's bicycle kick goal 

On his birthday !!!


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 11, 2016)

yeah! that was awesome!!
Well deserved win considering how we played whole match. Kept pressure and defended decently.
only if ox was in form. 
Man of the match for me would be cazorla!! what a player, ozil walcott and ox were off, but cazorla was pulling strings. the moment when on a counter attack from southhampton, he followed back and got the ball !! chants started - Ooooooo saaaaanti cazoorlaa!  and of course at the end too


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2016)

saw highlights. decent game from arsenal against PSG. giroud should have started the game. a draw is not bad at all in a away game. 
saw barca's game hightlights, i think one of the best team goals in a single match. and Ini with a volley!! Surez(Suarez) half volley was also good. At this moment, Surez is the best striker in the world, no doubt about thaat


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 15, 2016)

What about Lewandoski?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2016)

i am not sure to say he is the best. I will rate Aubameyang equal to him. And next is Griezmann and Benzema. But Surez is bhest.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 17, 2016)

Xhaka goalazo.....

*my.mixtape.moe/cozlrp.mp4


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 17, 2016)

City played sublime football today. De Bruyne is too good.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 21, 2016)

Another Xhaka screamer

*my.mixtape.moe/nhuofw.mp4


----------



## jasku (Sep 21, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Another Xhaka screamer
> 
> *my.mixtape.moe/nhuofw.mp4


Yes, it was brilliant. Also, good second goal by LP, can't wait for him to succeed in the EPL. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 22, 2016)

jasku said:


> Yes, it was brilliant. Also, good second goal by LP, can't wait for him to succeed in the EPL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



Yup,good determination for the second goal.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 24, 2016)

42' 
Arsenal 3 - 0 Chelsea 
mwhahahahahahaha

- - - Updated - - -

what a game. should have scored at least two more but couldnt' convert any of the 3 good chanes apart from the goal


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 25, 2016)

Mmm hmm...mmm hmmm

I like it...



- - - Updated - - -

Bellerin Bolt

vlc-record-2016-09-24-13h42m26s-ArenaVision27-_6.mp4 - Streamabl


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 25, 2016)

yeah, that sprint!! Bellerin, Sanchez, Alexis, Walcott, had good game. Ozil and Cazorla were as usual good.
But i noticed same dullness from earlier matches when giroud came on. Don't know what is the real issue here


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 25, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> yeah, that sprint!! Bellerin, Sanchez, Alexis, Walcott, had good game. Ozil and Cazorla were as usual good.
> But i noticed same dullness from earlier matches when giroud came on. Don't know what is the real issue here



Toe injury.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2016)

^oh. ok ok . i didn't know


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 28, 2016)

Sam Allardyce SACKED as England manager after just 67 days following crisis talks at Wembley over undercover sting on 'bypassing transfer rules'* | Daily Mail Onlin

- - - Updated - - -



> Sam Allardyce has been sacked as England manager just 67 days after landing his dream job.
> 
> Allardyce held crunch talks at Wembley with Football Association chiefs after footage emerged of the 61-year-old apparently dishing out controversial tips to get around FA transfer rules to undercover Daily Telegraph reporters who were posing as businessman from a Far East Firm.
> 
> ...


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 1, 2016)

Now there is a rumour going on that they are after Arsene Wenger to take England job.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 2, 2016)

lol yeah read about that. Funny people.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 2, 2016)

My god man !!

Won it at the last kick of the game 

Should have measured my heartbeat


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 15, 2016)

Finally we are back to business after the international break.

*The Premier League returns: how are the title contenders shaping up?*

The Premier League returns: how are the title contenders shaping up? | Football | The Guardia

- - - Updated - - -

Today's fixtures:
All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 16, 2016)

Streamable - simple video sharin

Ozil thumper..


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 16, 2016)

that was insane!! how did he adjust his body to take the shot and with that angle and power! He didn't look at the goal post, he just knew where it was and blasted. Wish I could do that too.

- - - Updated - - -

meanwhile City and Spuds drew! Yay!


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sanchez chip goal...

Streamable - simple video sharin

Also Ozil hattrick !!!!!


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 20, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> that was insane!! how did he adjust his body to take the shot and with that angle and power! He didn't look at the goal post, he just knew where it was and blasted. Wish I could do that too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> meanwhile City and Spuds drew! Yay!


I thought city got run over by Barcelona.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh sorry! You were talking about PL. I was talking about CL.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jasku (Oct 20, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Sanchez chip goal...
> 
> Streamable - simple video sharin
> 
> Also Ozil hattrick !!!!!


Wow that goal is something 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 22, 2016)

Today's Fixtures:

All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 22, 2016)

today only barca vs valencia is good. 
Tomorrow is interesting day, ManU vs Chelsea


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Boro were the better team today..

Cech saved us the game.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 25, 2016)

^I missed the game.

LOOL, ManU.
So now we are sitting 2nd top with equal points. But I think liverpool is having the best season so far
Chelsea came 4th! I am worried.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 29, 2016)

Today's Fixtures:

All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 29, 2016)

Missed the arsenal game. Though a win, against sunderland 4-1


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 29, 2016)

Super sub Giroud !!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 2, 2016)

OMG OMG OMG OMFG !!!!!

*my.mixtape.moe/hmafcc.mp4

Streamable - simple video sharin


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 5, 2016)

Today's Fixtures:

All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2016)

Everyone captaining Aguero this week?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Bad performance today.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 8, 2016)

Missed the match but heard same from a friend. They were not usual, should have done better obviously. Sitting at 4th 
Meanwhile Chelsea and LIverpool are on rampage. Dammit.
Liverpool - 26
Chelsea - 25
City, Arsenal - 24
Spuds - 21

table : Premier League Table, Form Guide & Season Archive


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2016)

Nothing can save my FPL season, nothing.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 9, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Nothing can save my FPL season, nothing.


What does your team look like?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2016)

[MENTION=29291]jackal_79[/MENTION] This is the team:

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/1233.JPG


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 9, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> @jackal_79 This is the team:
> 
> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/1233.JPG



I am no expert on this. But it does not look pretty. For starters if you have not used your wildcard, now is the time to start. Your defense is a mess. You should sell shaw immediately. He's is still not fully recovered out of his injury and even when playing not in good form. Try walker and mc auley. Smith is ok i guess.And don't spend much on high value GK and go for heaton or boruc or pickford. In midfield you can use mane instead of sterling. liverpool is having a run of good fixtures. You can even try a pairing of coutinho / firmino / mane. you can try 3-4-3 instead of 3-5-2. That way you can use  aguero / lukaku  / costa / benteke.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2016)

^^ Don't want to spend more on strikers. Got Shaw only last week and he wasn't able to start because of a stomach upset. Replacing Sterling soon(this was the first time he was benched like this, this season ?) GK wise, I will swap a few weeks out. btw already used my Wildcard. Have to replace smith too as he will be under suspension. Let's see.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 10, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Don't want to spend more on strikers. Got Shaw only last week and he wasn't able to start because of a stomach upset. Replacing Sterling soon(this was the first time he was benched like this, this season ?) GK wise, I will swap a few weeks out. btw already used my Wildcard. Have to replace smith too as he will be under suspension. Let's see.


Just by swapping Cech for Heaton you could save 1 mn and use it somewhere else.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 15, 2016)

Mascots, murder, mayhem and wigs – a glimpse into world of football anecdotes

Mascots, murder, mayhem and wigs – a glimpse into world of football anecdotes | Football | The Guardia

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 19, 2016)

Today's Fixtures:

All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 19, 2016)

whew, that was close. ManU, Apparently they havn't done consequtive 3 home game draws since 1990s(someting).


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 19, 2016)

Undeserved point for Arsenal. Brilliant header though.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 19, 2016)

ManU got well deserved one point.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 19, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ManU got well deserved one point.


Maybe you were watching a different match. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 19, 2016)

one point


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 19, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> one point


Same to you 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes !! 2 points taken from your well deserved match ! I am happy 

lol. :shakehands: ?

It was just a banter buddy. No insult I meant to the club or to you. Don't take it seriously. Ok ?


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 19, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Yes !! 2 points taken from your well deserved match ! I am happy
> 
> lol. :shakehands: ?
> 
> It was just a banter buddy. No insult I meant to the club or to you. Don't take it seriously. Ok ?


Haha, same here man .  just having fun.
At the end of the day that's what any sport is about . 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you based Giroud !!

Streamable - simple video sharin


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2016)

hii..


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 20, 2016)

^lol. the 5 letter compulsion


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 20, 2016)

Also,

Gitz  on Twitter: &quot;Whoever made this is going straight to hell  *t.co/t8gHX1orxY&quot


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 20, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Also,
> 
> Gitz  on Twitter: &quot;Whoever made this is going straight to hell  *t.co/t8gHX1orxY&quot



Not good if you are a united or arsenal supporter.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 24, 2016)

Okay game...


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 26, 2016)

Fixtures for the weekend:

All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 28, 2016)

Love is in the air ....

*i.redd.it/qco9ht8gr60y.png


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 29, 2016)

Real Sociedad leave Barcelona with more than just food for thought

Real Sociedad leave Barcelona with more than just food for thought | Sid Lowe | Football | The Guardia

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 29, 2016)

Brazilian team Chapecoense among those on board crashed plane

Brazilian team Chapecoense among those on board crashed plane | World news | The Guardia

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 29, 2016)

Horrible news.  

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 30, 2016)

RIP *emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji17.png


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 3, 2016)

*Goalkeeper scores spectacular 96th-minute overhead kick in South Africa*

Goalkeeper scores spectacular 96th-minute overhead kick in South Africa | Football | The Guardia

- - - Updated - - -

_*The Far Side of Indian Football
*_
The Far Side of Indian Footbal

- - - Updated - - -

Fixtures For the Weekend:
All fixtures | Football | The Guardia

Don't forget to watch today 20:45,  mother of all football matches, Barcelona Vs Real Madrid


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 3, 2016)

el classico never disappoints. that last freekick from barca in injury time !! Almost got heart attack. Phew!


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 3, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> el classico never disappoints. that last freekick from barca in injury time !! Almost got heart attack. Phew!


Exactly. And Ramos steps up once again at a crucial time. True leader.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 3, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Exactly. And Ramos steps up once again at a crucial time. True leader.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Yeah. I think he will be the best captain madrid ever had. I will definitely rate him equal to cassilas in captaincy


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 4, 2016)

Alexis !!!!!

*i.imgur.com/pvi4LDh.jpg


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 4, 2016)

What a match. Bournemouth, take a bow. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 10, 2016)

Weekend Fixtures

All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 11, 2016)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161211/b64ccbd992eda501289e4ca121c4e474.jpg

   

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2016)

Bayern again...


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 13, 2016)

^Sigh. But this year we have better chance of defeating them given they aren't in the good form and we are. Lets see.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 17, 2016)

Weekend Fixtures:

 All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 18, 2016)

WTF with ref. He whistled before the kick reached. 
And horrible 2nd half from Arsenal. 2nd defeat in a row. Really disappointed


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 18, 2016)

Both the city goals looked like offside.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 19, 2016)

1st one was ok, but 2nd one looked offside. But can't complain about this with the shitty performance in 2nd half. Couldn't believe its the same Arsenal team from first half


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 19, 2016)

Another bad game


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 27, 2016)

For all your football highlights:

Football Highlight


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 31, 2016)

Weekend Fixtures:

All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Giroud saved the day again...

Draw isn't acceptable result though.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 7, 2017)

Weekend Fixtures:

All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 8, 2017)

Giroud saved the day again !!!

Nice assist by Lucas.

Streamable - simple video sharin


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 14, 2017)

A must Read !

_*Fiorentina v Juventus: a rivalry stoked by 'theft', Roberto Baggio and machine guns*_
Fiorentina v Juventus: a rivalry stoked by 'theft', Roberto Baggio and machine guns | Football | The Guardia

- - - Updated - - -

Weekend Fixtures:
*www.theguardian.com/football/fixtures


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 21, 2017)

Weekend Fixtures:

All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 21, 2017)

Wayne Rooney goalazo..

Wayne Rooney stunning late free kick goal vs Stoke City (1-1) - Streamabl


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 22, 2017)

waoh!!!!! that was awesome! when they needed him most!


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 22, 2017)

*www.manutd.com/sitecore/shell/~/media/07DA5A8FCB4C4945B480531EEED6EE10.ashx?w=1280&h=720&rgn=0,0,2000,1125


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 22, 2017)

Sanchezzzzz !!!!!!!!

Streamable - simple video sharin

this is madness.....


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hattrick for Theo !!!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 1, 2017)

Atleast Iwobi got a goal


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 1, 2017)

coming weekend is tough. fingers crossed.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 4, 2017)

Weekend Fixtures:
===================
All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 21, 2017)

100 goals for Walcott.

Also gg champions league.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 21, 2017)

that was shambolic. Expecting a good match at home, like every year.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2017)

Goodbye Arsene.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 27, 2017)

Twitter

- - - Updated - - -

*www.manutd.com/~/media/100D3EC1B90444499D2FF232C920661D.ashx?w=620&h=388

- - - Updated - - -

*scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/16836680_10154523477122746_3558097627641823771_o.jpg?oh=5c38fdfcb57d789829189e6aef4f6a7c&oe=593CE247

- - - Updated - - -

*pbs.twimg.com/media/C5niY_9WQAABC28.jpg:large


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 6, 2017)

Another bad performance.

This season is done.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah. And cheslea will win this time 

Anyway,  today, return leg, hoping they at least restore their dignity.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 18, 2017)

*Europa League Quarter - Final Fixtures:*

*pbs.twimg.com/media/C7HodIhX4AAlyok.jpg:large


*Champions League Quarter-Final Draw:

**pbs.twimg.com/media/C7HbenQWwAAGVWG.jpg:large


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 22, 2017)

When it rains it pours...

Actually I think there might be a flood


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 22, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> When it rains it pours...
> 
> Actually I think there might be a flood


What are you talking about  

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 22, 2017)

[MENTION=85298]axes2t2[/MENTION] : I am missing out all the action. No TV , no internet! 
What are you referring to?

and we couldn't restore dignity. Moreover, it became a bigger disgrace. This whole season never looked promising. UCL i can accpet this(given the form so far) but not in PL :'(


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 22, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> [MENTION=85298]axes2t2[/MENTION] : I am missing out all the action. No TV , no internet!
> What are you referring to?
> 
> and we couldn't restore dignity. Moreover, it became a bigger disgrace. This whole season never looked promising. UCL i can accpet this(given the form so far) but not in PL :'(


I think he means wexit  

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 23, 2017)

you mean wenger exit??


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 23, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> you mean wenger exit??


Yes

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 23, 2017)

ah. what a sad end it would be. 
Hope Simeone comes to Arsenal if Wenger leaves


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 23, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> @axes2t2 : I am missing out all the action. No TV , no internet!
> What are you referring to?
> 
> and we couldn't restore dignity. Moreover, it became a bigger disgrace. This whole season never looked promising. UCL i can accpet this(given the form so far) but not in PL :'(



11 games remaining...6th place

Now Cech and Alexis are injured for a month or two on top of the already injured players.

Also right about UCL...I would rather Arsenal lose 10-0 to Bayern than 3-1 to West Brom.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 23, 2017)

on top of all that ,Chelsea is 1st, hotspur 2nd, City at 3rd. what a nightmare this season has become.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 23, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> ah. what a sad end it would be.
> Hope Simeone comes to Arsenal if Wenger leaves


Simeone will go to inter.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 1, 2017)

Weekend Fixtures:
================

All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 2, 2017)

Meh...


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 8, 2017)

Weekend Fixtures:
================
*www.theguardian.com/football/fixtures


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 11, 2017)

I hope Wenger stays.    

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 13, 2017)

Untill the board remains the same the results will be the same..whoever is the manager.


----------



## jasku (Apr 13, 2017)

It's not the board guys, it's wenger, what is wrong with you guys? Don't you see it? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 14, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> Untill the board remains the same the results will be the same..whoever is the manager.



What is wrong with the board?


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 14, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> What is wrong with the board?



They are just in it for $$$.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 15, 2017)

Weekend Fixtures:
==================
All fixtures | Football | The Guardia


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 15, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> They are just in it for $$$.



I don't know what are you talking about. Could you tell some innstances??


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 15, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> I don't know what are you talking about. Could you tell some innstances??



Being content with 4th place and round of 16 finish.

Letting best players go etc etc


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 16, 2017)

As far as I have read articcles, the board was always ready splash cash on big players but wenger resisted. Or you mean to say they shpuld have changed manager long back?
Arsenal's injury record raises questions lot of questions about Wenger's training method and the Docs in the club. 
And no one can stop if players want to leave, look what happened to Suarez, at some point they will leave if big club comes calling. De Gea will also leave eventually. Board or manager cannot do anything against the wish of the player.
Being content means?? they should have pushed Wenger and players more to perform better??


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 18, 2017)

21 points from the top..

What happens after the season ends will answer the questions you have.

- - - Updated - - -

Arsenal win and right foot finish by Ozil...

strange times


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 23, 2017)

United are always thankful for Arsene 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hard fought victory yesterday..


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 24, 2017)

yeah. Given the season has gone, i will take any win over rich clubs. Memes and all started already, Wenger the first manager to defeat Pep for all the clubs he has managed.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 2, 2017)

Replace Santi and one of Ramsey or Wilshere....


----------



## jasku (May 2, 2017)

Replace wenger bro. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (May 2, 2017)

Wenger to win the FA Cup.


----------



## TheSloth (May 2, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> Replace Santi and one of Ramsey or Wilshere....


They must get Isco! I am sure he will move away from madrid given right salary and first team berth promise.


----------



## jasku (May 3, 2017)

We gotta get Raja Nainggollan, need some steel in the middle of the park.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 8, 2017)

Nice win yesterday...

Particularly this

Coquelin valiant attempt to block Rooney shot • r/Gunners


----------



## ico (May 9, 2017)

much needed win.


----------



## TheSloth (May 11, 2017)

Still its all on luck for the 4th play offs position.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 15, 2017)

Cmon Giroud...two more goals !!


----------



## axes2t2 (May 22, 2017)

*i.redd.it/5k16qv164xyy.jpg


----------



## jackal_79 (May 22, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> *i.redd.it/5k16qv164xyy.jpg


Welcome to europa league  

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (May 27, 2017)

Sky Sports Statto on Twitter
Manchester United on Twitter

*d2kmm3vx031a1h.cloudfront.net/TkuTNk3Td2ZgsgLPNwjG_GettyImages-687891566.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (May 28, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> I hope Wenger stays.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



*68.media.tumblr.com/7044816c58a5652301fca0010fdfe417/tumblr_oqmlp8rSsx1qa302bo4_540.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (May 28, 2017)

*68.media.tumblr.com/c9fe18559b5ec5de8e8218381134d5ce/tumblr_oqmlp8rSsx1qa302bo3_540.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (May 28, 2017)

*68.media.tumblr.com/5ee0ccb4172e3c19b9899b05e4f31f54/tumblr_oqmls5YdNO1rjev45o1_1280.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (May 28, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> I hope Wenger stays.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


*68.media.tumblr.com/133cbef176db4eab5a6cce1e9f379552/tumblr_oqmztm4dZe1qa302bo2_540.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (May 28, 2017)

Great performance by these two...

*68.media.tumblr.com/ae9e8e6fa7b08d2cccfd248e5d7dfedb/tumblr_oqmkcrtL7z1rcl0v6o1_500.gif


----------



## axes2t2 (May 28, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> I hope Wenger stays.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


*68.media.tumblr.com/f33ee5a1da1e184c4b506ab19ec2c205/tumblr_oqmkfxyW8k1rjev45o1_1280.jpg


----------



## jackal_79 (May 28, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> *68.media.tumblr.com/f33ee5a1da1e184c4b506ab19ec2c205/tumblr_oqmkfxyW8k1rjev45o1_1280.jpg


good for you guys!  

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (May 29, 2017)

Mesut Özil on Twitter

Mesut  ...


----------



## ico (May 30, 2017)

lol, Arsenal won.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 30, 2017)

Don't know if Ramsey will achieve legend status but his name is marked in the Arsenal history books.

3 FA cups in 4 years.

Wenger should bow out but there are rumurs of another 2 year deal.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 1, 2017)

Need to sell Debuchy,Sanogo,Jenkinson,Wilshere and replace Cazorla


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2017)

I wonder what Wenger will do.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 4, 2017)

Sanchez will stay or leave?  Rumors are floatin around he will leave. but let's see. We need a super mid who is consistent. Ozil goes on and off  very often. We are so dependent on him. 
Also read Arda Turan might be possible. I would say very good addition to main 11.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 8, 2017)

Welcome....

Sead Kolasinac to sign for Arsenal


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 23, 2017)

The.GOD.Of.Football


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 24, 2017)

For me, Messi has that status. Maradona was best(pele?) at that time but Leo will be best forever. Those sharp quick turns at that speed is godly.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 7, 2017)

Welcome......

Alexandre Lacazette agrees to join Arsenal


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 9, 2017)

We've signed Lukaku. I'm really really pleased about that. He may not have the best hold up play but he is what United need most, a clinical finisher. He is just 24 so hopefully he'll grow and be a success.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 10, 2017)

Farewell.....

*pbs.twimg.com/media/DETLwUoXgAEK6BJ.jpg:large


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 10, 2017)

*www.manutd.com/sitecore/shell/~/media/A17CCB88FF3D40EBA4BFFC8E1B0ACC66.ashx?w=1280&h=720&rgn=0,0,2000,1125


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 11, 2017)

*Sacks of cash, sound and light but how about a real Premier League title race?*

Sacks of cash, sound and light but how about a real Premier League title race? | Barney Ronay


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 11, 2017)

*Fixtures:*

Premier League fixtures | Football | The Guardian


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## TheSloth (Aug 20, 2017)

sigh. bad weekend. Expected a good game. but stoke had one. and whats up with bellerin. he was so good a season before. stoke is always hard to win but was expecting a draw.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 24, 2017)

Champions League Final Draw!


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 24, 2017)

Tottenham are screwed.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 26, 2017)

Not exactly. They might give a fight for 2nd to Dortmund. They are good team IMO. 

And we have Dembele heading to Catalonia. Poor BvB, they lose good player almost every year. Meanwhile Arsenal transfer window was so tragic. I am sad.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 27, 2017)

#WENGERIN 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## TheSloth (Oct 28, 2017)

Arsenal 2 - 1 Swansea

Starting was bad then we picked up the pace. Kolasinac, great passes with Sanchez but then he scored himself and one assist too!


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2017)

RIP Arsenal.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 6, 2017)

This season is out of hand. So does players. Sanchez Jan transfer rumour is getting stronger and stronger. Ozil wouldn't want stay either after all this


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 12, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> This season is out of hand. So does players. Sanchez Jan transfer rumour is getting stronger and stronger. Ozil wouldn't want stay either after all this


Anywhere except a direct rival hopefully...


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 19, 2017)

Manchester United on Twitter

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 5, 2017)

Manchester United on Twitter


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 23, 2018)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/DUKfTosX4AMQNd5.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (May 14, 2018)

So Wenger has left. I think he is the last one to have such long career with a single club. In today's football, it's not possible anymore for any manager. What do you guys think? 

And Barca almost pulled Invincibles. Whew. This title is still not shared with anyone, yet, which I like.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 18, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> So Wenger has left. I think he is the last one to have such long career with a single club. In today's football, it's not possible anymore for any manager. What do you guys think?
> 
> And Barca almost pulled Invincibles. Whew. This title is still not shared with anyone, yet, which I like.



Shared with Juventus and Celtic...


----------



## TheSloth (May 18, 2018)

axes2t2 said:


> Shared with Juventus and Celtic...


Ah. Now you mention that, Juve I can recall. But I never knew Celtic also had an unbeaten season. Hmmm. 

Any idea who might be next manager? Tuchel has signed for PSG so one option is out.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 18, 2018)

Arteta looks to be front runner, though Vieira and Henry is also linked.





TheSloth said:


> Ah. Now you mention that, Juve I can recall. But I never knew Celtic also had an unbeaten season. Hmmm.
> 
> Any idea who might be next manager? Tuchel has signed for PSG so one option is out.



Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 18, 2018)

Henry seems to be more focused on being Pundit. Vieira I am not convinced yet. Earlier this year I thought it could be Simione but doesn't seem so. Also Naglesmann was interesting rumour.

And I also don't believe that we need at least one season just to regroup and build a decent team. We have money, we spend it on right players. And retain Ramsey and wilshere kinda players. That's a decent team which can definitely compete for top 4 place. 

But I have no clue how Arteta is going to do. You people think he can at least rebuild the team?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 21, 2018)

Time will tell...


----------



## jackal_79 (May 23, 2018)

Twitter

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (May 23, 2018)

Yeah man. read a article few 1hr back about this. Man I am not sure if this is the right choice. But I am eager to know what he will do with the team.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 23, 2018)

Official !!!

Welcome Unai


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2020)

Diego Maradona: Argentina legend dies aged 60

Source : *www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54810392


Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2020)

Will Arteta survive?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 26, 2020)

ico said:


> Will Arteta survive?


I guess till they are in the FA Cup.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 26, 2020)

ico said:


> Will Arteta survive?


I never even once imagined this question will arise so soon.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> I never even once imagined this question will arise so soon.


Well he will now after the win over Chelsea 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 27, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Well he will now after the win over Chelsea
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Holy shot! i missed the match but saw highlights, what a goal from Xhaka and Saka!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Holy shot! i missed the match but saw highlights, what a goal from Xhaka and Saka!


Not a coincidence gunners won @ico posted in the thread. Runs deep. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Not a coincidence gunners won @ico posted in the thread. Runs deep.


* won after


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 29, 2020)

Audio nsfw but hilarious 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 29, 2020)

^in starting i thought this would be "after" the game


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 29, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> ^in starting i thought this would be "after" the game


Haha exactly... Love the skits by this guy. Very funny. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 5, 2021)

A good weekend! 2nd goal against of Arsenal was so satisfying. Chelsea losing against City like school boys ...

I haven't been in touch with football lately but how the hell ManU is sitting at the top of the table tying the points with Liverpool!!


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 22, 2021)

sigh... a disappointing weekend, in football context as well, Arsenal lost 1-0 to City. I was expecting a draw but I guess it was too much to ask against City. Also, I didnt know they came as unbeaten team in this game.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 10, 2021)

Almost sad weekend when Arsenal drew but Liverpool and City made me happy by dropping points. Hehe.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 11, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Almost sad weekend when Arsenal drew but Liverpool and City made me happy by dropping points. Hehe.


So you are a arsenal fan??


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 11, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> So you are a arsenal fan??


YYYYYYAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been trying to follow ISL also but I dont find much time to watch the ISL games. Anyone else following ISL?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 11, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> YYYYYYAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have been trying to follow ISL also but I dont find much time to watch the ISL games. Anyone else following ISL?


I havent followed ISL since 2018.You watch on tv or online?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 11, 2021)

Online. I stream EPL and ISL on Hotstar.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 11, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Online. I stream EPL and ISL on Hotstar.


Nice you bought hotstar vip? Also what about champions league

Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 11, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Nice you bought hotstar vip? Also what about champions league
> 
> Sent from my RMX2185 using Tapatalk


I am using the sports pack. Not the VIP. I am not following UCL since the matches are in late night. Its on Sony Liv. I just see the scorlines


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 11, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I am using the sports pack. Not the VIP. I am not following UCL since the matches are in late night. Its on Sony Liv. I just see the scorlines


Is sports pack still available? How much did it cost? I am only able to see d+h vip and premium plans only.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 11, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Is sports pack still available? How much did it cost? I am only able to see d+h vip and premium plans only.


I think I paid 399 or something last year. I am still using it. Currently it shows 299/year plan in my account. But its not the sports pack anymore. It is the 399 VIP plan i guess. Since I can watch few more non-premium shows .


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 17, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Is sports pack still available? How much did it cost? I am only able to see d+h vip and premium plans only.


399 covers all PL action. You can watch on tv, PC anything at 1080p


I got a one year add on via Jio 4g recharge and happy using it. Much more convenient than setting up illegal streams on tv 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 17, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> 399 covers all PL action. You can watch on tv, PC anything at 1080p
> 
> 
> I got a one year add on via Jio 4g recharge and happy using it. Much more convenient than setting up illegal streams on tv
> ...


The streams for 399 pack is not at 1080p. Its looks bad on a 1080p monitor.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> The streams for 399 pack is not at 1080p. Its looks bad on a 1080p monitor.


I'm using the Android TV app and it says 1080p in the "technical details" section while playing the stream.

Definitely looks good on the tv. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 18, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> 399 covers all PL action. You can watch on tv, PC anything at 1080p
> 
> 
> I got a one year add on via Jio 4g recharge and happy using it. Much more convenient than setting up illegal streams on tv
> ...


I read that somewhere where it says only HD(720p) not full HD
How much recharge you did?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2021)

Absolutely epic :









pkkumarcool said:


> I read that somewhere where it says only HD(720p) not full HD
> How much recharge you did?


Got it for free with Jio 777 recharge. Jio doesn't have the expensive one and gives the 399 for the year. It's same in all. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 16, 2021)

UEFA next round is looking interesting. But what is Chelsea doing there? 
Any guesses Who will win between City and PSG?


----------



## true_lies (Apr 19, 2021)

European Super League is here. Breakaway league to rival UCL. Top European clubs involved, big 6 from the PL.
Source - Sky Sports, Guardian.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2021)

Lol, if this goes through ALL PL clubs should be stripped of this year points. No one deserves the titles if this happens. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Apr 21, 2021)

Now the PL clubs are backing away from it.
Wonder what the owners were thinking as if there would be no backlash from the fans and pundits. In the end its always about the money for them.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 21, 2021)

These guys will eventually convince UEFA because money talks. I don't expect much from these people.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 21, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> Lol, if this goes through ALL PL clubs should be stripped of this year points. No one deserves the titles if this happens.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


why all? I thought only top 6 clubs are in favour of this super league from EPL.


----------



## true_lies (May 16, 2021)

OK, now I've seen it all.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2021)

Chelsea bottled FA final. City to win UCL confirmed?


----------



## true_lies (May 17, 2021)

Allison with the last minute header

Youtube link


----------



## TheSloth (May 18, 2021)

Though I did not see the FA Final, I am happy Leicester won the final.

About UCL, yeah they are most likely to win. I hate both the teams so I don't care who wins. Sigh... Already looking forward to transfer window and next campaign.

But did anyone heard here Inter won the league! I know they went through big overhaul last summer but I thought Juve was still leading! league looks too competitive this time! This is good news for all football fans.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 12, 2021)

Guys are you able to watch Euro2020 games on Sony Live? I tried in  3 browsers and its not working. Any suggestions?


----------



## true_lies (Jun 13, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Guys are you able to watch Euro2020 games on Sony Live? I tried in 3 browsers and its not working. Any suggestions?


Working fine for me on Chrome

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 14, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Working fine for me on Chrome
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


thanks for responding!
It started working for me once the match started. I guess they were not streaming before match footage or talk show. It was just blank black page.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 14, 2021)

Didn't watch the Denmark Finland match live but seeing the highlights, damn must have been heart wrenching watching everything fold up live on TV and in the stadium.
Personal opinion, match should have been called off and re-played, but unlikely considering the tight schedule.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 14, 2021)

That was quite scary! Suddenly out of nowhere! Seeing his wife crying made me even more sad. Happy that he is fine now.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 14, 2021)

Anyone cheering for any particular team in Euro2020?
Btw tomorrow India is playing against Afghanistan in World Cup Qualifiers.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 14, 2021)

Cristiano is older than Messi so I think he clearly deserves the World Cup.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2022)

​This is the single best video on the internet of Sean Dyche parody. Must watch.


----------



## true_lies (Dec 19, 2022)

"It's never over till it's over"
France proved it, Mbappé proved it thrice.
One of the greatest matches, possibly the greatest Final of all.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 20, 2022)

Yes! I was on the edge my seat in 2nd half. That dribbling skill at 120th min almost gave me heart attack. This guy is a beast.


----------

